# NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP INVITATION FROM 1st JULY 2015



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,
This thread is for folks expecting invitation for NSW state sponsorship in new financial year that is from 1st July 2015.Rememember this group is created only for invitation information and guidance.This group is also for people who could not got invitation from Feb 2015 to June 2015 intake.Information sharing will be highly appreciated as its very frustrating specially to wait for invitation.

Below is the link from google spreadsheet where still many people are anxiously waiting for invitation.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0

New Sol from July 2015 can be found at:

https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059

Also other important thread for information which deals with the higher statge that is Nomination and 190 Visa lodgment is:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-sponsorship_feb-2015-a.html#/forumsite/20560

Please use this thread only for information sharing regarding Invitation frm NSW for state sponsorship.

Thank you


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Any electronic,mechanical,tellecomunication or computer engineer still waiting for NSW invitation????


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Any electronic,mechanical,tellecomunication or computer engineer still waiting for NSW invitation????


Jdesai am still waiting for the invitation...

Age=30
Education=15
Experience=10
State=5

55+5


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

leap said:


> Jdesai am still waiting for the invitation...
> 
> Age=30
> Education=15
> ...


Hello leap,

When did you apply?

And what is the SOL code?


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

shivily said:


> Hello leap,
> 
> When did you apply?
> 
> And what is the SOL code?


EOI submission date is 7/1/2015
Occupation code is 263111


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Hi,
> This thread is for folks expecting invitation for NSW state sponsorship in new financial year that is from 1st July 2015.Rememember this group is created only for invitation information and guidance.This group is also for people who could not got invitation from Feb 2015 to June 2015 intake.Information sharing will be highly appreciated as its very frustrating specially to wait for invitation.
> 
> Below is the link from google spreadsheet where still many people are anxiously waiting for invitation.
> ...


Could you update my excel sheet timeline based on my signature? I can't modify it.
My NSW Invite Date is wrong, and My SRN is 53xx. 
Still haven't receive NSW SS approval yet :yawn:

Thanks.


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

MARK！

Age=30 til 15 Sep 2015 
Education=15
Experience=10
State=5
Code:233211 civil engineer

55+5


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

According to agent engineers may expect invitation from july as cap is reset to zero............


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

zector said:


> Could you update my excel sheet timeline based on my signature? I can't modify it.
> My NSW Invite Date is wrong, and My SRN is 53xx.
> Still haven't receive NSW SS approval yet :yawn:
> 
> Thanks.


Ok...whats your correct details and i will fix it...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

raj_07 said:


> hello frnds,
> 
> I can't login into my IMMI account (http://www.border.gov.au/immiaccount)which I applied last march for NSW with (55+5). Message promt up,user name and pwd not correct althourgh I give the correct one.
> 
> Is there any changes of policy?? DO i need to create new immi acount?? Please share


Contact the immi help for immi account .....


----------



## mehul23976 (Apr 16, 2014)

jdesai said:


> According to agent engineers may expect invitation from july as cap is reset to zero............


we are in the same boat waiting since feb 2015 for NSW invitation


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

leap said:


> Jdesai am still waiting for the invitation...
> 
> Age=30
> Education=15
> ...


Leap,try to get 7 each in IELTS or try pte as it is very hard with 6 ,i can tell now as its nearly very less chance....with that. I called them today and they told that they gonna adhere strictly to the sequence whic is dibp points ,english and then experience.last year they did some adjustment because of the internet meesed up in first 2 intakes.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

mehul23976 said:


> we are in the same boat waiting since feb 2015 for NSW invitation


Whats your details?????


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Ok...whats your correct details and i will fix it...


NSW Invitation Date: 18-Jun-15
Ref No.: 53xx


----------



## harpreetjohal (May 5, 2014)

Hi Jdesai,

Thanks for opening new thread. Actually I am also looking for the NSW state sponsorship. I submitted the EOI on 7 Feb 2015. Unfortunately , did not get invitation so far.
Here are points break down,

Age- 25
English Langauge Ability - 0 ( 7.5 L, 7 R, 6.5 S, 6.5 W)
Education: 15
Experience (~9 years as per ACS) : 15
261313

Is there any hope for getting invitation from NSW?

Regards,
Harpreet


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

zector said:


> Could you update my excel sheet timeline based on my signature? I can't modify it.
> My NSW Invite Date is wrong, and My SRN is 53xx.
> Still haven't receive NSW SS approval yet :yawn:
> 
> Thanks.


hello Zector,

my process timelines are just like you and i am also in Software engineer category.

I got invitation to apply for VISA(NSW sponsor) on 30th June. Have you checked with NSW?

Software Engineer(65 Points)

NSW Sponsorship applied: 06/06/2015
NSW Invitation: 17/06/2015
NSW Applied: 27/06/2015

190 VISA invitation: 30/06/2015


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> hello Zector,
> 
> my process timelines are just like you and i am also in Software engineer category.
> 
> ...


Hi RPG,

Wow 3 days! That's fast!
Do you have their email/contact no? 
Maybe I'll check with them next week, after the July 6th invitations.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

zector said:


> Hi RPG,
> 
> Wow 3 days! That's fast!
> Do you have their email/contact no?
> Maybe I'll check with them next week, after the July 6th invitations.


nope..i have no contact info.

i am too wondering, how come i got sooooo fast.

I haven't received NSW sponsorship approval mail But my Skillselect shows invitation for 190 under NSW.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*IMO*....You should look at increasing your points score by scoring at-least 7 each in IELTS. This will expedite your chances.


*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.


INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.


*||| All The Best |||*




harpreetjohal said:


> Hi Jdesai,
> 
> Thanks for opening new thread. Actually I am also looking for the NSW state sponsorship. I submitted the EOI on 7 Feb 2015. Unfortunately , did not get invitation so far.
> Here are points break down,
> ...


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> nope..i have no contact info.
> 
> i am too wondering, how come i got sooooo fast.
> 
> I haven't received NSW sponsorship approval mail But my Skillselect shows invitation for 190 under NSW.


I just checked mine, still SUBMITTED though.
Will check with NSW next week


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

raj_07 said:


> hello frnds,
> 
> I can't login into my IMMI account (http://www.border.gov.au/immiaccount)which I applied last march for NSW with (55+5). Message promt up,user name and pwd not correct althourgh I give the correct one.
> 
> Is there any changes of policy?? DO i need to create new immi acount?? Please share


I believe, last March means March 2015. 

Are you trying to login to your skill select account? If so then m sure you are using your EOI number as your login ID. Still unable to access then click forgot password and change. 

If your account is March 2014, then your skill select account will remain active until you receive an invite.


----------



## mehul23976 (Apr 16, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Whats your details?????


EOI -18-2-2015 IELTS 6 each 263111 experience 10 years as per ACS letter 
Total Point : 60 with SS


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

sourabh.sakhare said:


> i believe, last march means march 2015.
> 
> Are you trying to login to your skill select account? If so then m sure you are using your eoi number as your login id. Still unable to access then click forgot password and change.
> 
> If your account is march 2014, then your skill select account will remain active until you receive an invite.



fill a online technical support form from immigration website and they will fix it for you in 3 business days.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

mehul23976 said:


> EOI -18-2-2015 IELTS 6 each 263111 experience 10 years as per ACS letter
> Total Point : 60 with SS


Try to improve IELTS or you can go for PTE WHICH IS EASIER COMPARE TO IELTS AS THEY ARE TARGETING ENGLISH BEFORE EXPERIENCE in all the occupation from july.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

zector said:


> Hi RPG,
> 
> Wow 3 days! That's fast!
> Do you have their email/contact no?
> Maybe I'll check with them next week, after the July 6th invitations.


NSW State sponsorship helpline number is +61298428155.The lines are open from 10.00am AEST TO 12.30p.m only for 2 and half hour and sometime they forget to answer the query so best time to call them is 11.00am Monday to friday.Also when you call please expect to listen there general information and then you will be connected to operator.

THANKS


----------



## MahmudRochy (Mar 4, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Any electronic,mechanical,tellecomunication or computer engineer still waiting for NSW invitation????


A lot.....including me


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

I have been waiting for this for more than a year. Waiting is really hurting us.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

What is the maximum waiting time for a 55 pointer with IELTS 7 ? Would it really last more than 6 months just to get the invitation ?  My occupation is chemical engineering btw and will send EOI at the end of this year or beginning of next probably.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you are very keen on IMMIGRATION THEN I would suggest you to increase your English Language Score to enhance your chances.





haozidong said:


> I have been waiting for this for more than a year. Waiting is really hurting us.


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Any electronic,mechanical,tellecomunication or computer engineer still waiting for NSW invitation????


Me, although I work as an Electrical Engineer got assessed from EA as an Engineering Technologist.


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

lugia1 said:


> What is the maximum waiting time for a 55 pointer with IELTS 7 ? Would it really last more than 6 months just to get the invitation ?  My occupation is chemical engineering btw and will send EOI at the end of this year or beginning of next probably.


As far as I can tell yes (also depends on the amount of people applying for NSW SS). One of my mate waited around for 7 months and in the end just sat for an English Exam and increased his sore. After that, got his invite in a month.


----------



## umami (Jan 13, 2015)

ufff so the dilemma is still there: should I retake the English test or leave as it is and wait!

55+5:
Software Engineer; 
Age: 27
Education: Bachelor's degree 
IELTs : Listening 8.5 Reading 9 Writing 7.5 Speaking 8.0; 
Experience: 1 year;

EOI(190 NSW) - 22 May 2015; 

So basically if i had 0.5 more in writing I would have 65 points even without a sponsorship,
but now I have just 55+5;

I didn't retake the test in June because nothing was clear  
Now it's is July and still not much is clear 

Should I retake the test or my chances are pretty high to get an invitation within 1 moth?
(I'm definitely not ready to wait 7 months and would rather retake IELTs)

Thank you in advance, Tatiana.


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

umami said:


> ufff so the dilemma is still there: should I retake the English test or leave as it is and wait!
> 
> 55+5:
> Software Engineer;
> ...


We're in the same boat -- I've got the same points breakdown (except I'm External Auditor), and I too am thinking of retaking the exam.

Just to let you know, in September-October the cost of flying to Istanbul, Turkey and taking PTE-A would be only about 20% more expensive than taking IELTS in Moscow! Tickets are as cheap as 7,500 ₽ and the PTE-A exam is roughly the same. I'm sure you've heard that PTE-A is considered easier than IELTS.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello members,
Can someone advice i have applied EOI with 189 on 30th April 2015 (Accountant General) with 60 points, still waiting for invitation. Please let me know what is the visa effect date in my case or will be if i get an invitation.
Also i have seen in the excel sheet that one guy applied in first week of May 2015 and get invitation later that month having 60 points, can someone have any idea how far i am behind to get an invitaiton.
I have applied 189 online, is there a possibility that i can edit and add 190 to get a quick invitation is that advisable in my case ?
This forum is very informative and get i really appreciate all members sharing very good information regarding visas.

thanks 
SM


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

umami said:


> ufff so the dilemma is still there: should I retake the English test or leave as it is and wait!
> 
> 55+5:
> Software Engineer;
> ...


Why don't you try 190 with South Australia? They are really faster than NSW guys in giving sponsorship. Have you considered this option? I suppose it is absolutely worth giving it some thought. At least, it seems a better option than retaking the IELTS test.
Regards
Vincento


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

fzrashid said:


> Me, although I work as an Electrical Engineer got assessed from EA as an Engineering Technologist.


It all depends on your CDR report when you submit for assessment.I am electronics and telecommunication engineer but my work in projects were in electronics and i submitted CDR listed as electronics work and got electronics engineer in assessment.

You could have got electrical engineer if you have submiited CDR listing your experience and projects done in electrical field.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Anybody got invitation today?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

jeba said:


> Anybody got invitation today?


I think they will send after DIAC invitation rounds as they were doing in last financial year.but still keep an eye,you never knows.


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

fzrashid said:


> As far as I can tell yes (also depends on the amount of people applying for NSW SS). One of my mate waited around for 7 months and in the end just sat for an English Exam and increased his sore. After that, got his invite in a month.


why do not you apply SA sponsorship as they just require overall 7.0


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

umami said:


> ufff so the dilemma is still there: should I retake the English test or leave as it is and wait!
> 
> 55+5:
> Software Engineer;
> ...


you can try SA 190


----------



## umami (Jan 13, 2015)

> Just to let you know, in September-October the cost of flying to Istanbul, Turkey and taking PTE-A would be only about 20% more expensive than taking IELTS in Moscow! Tickets are as cheap as 7,500 ₽ and the PTE-A exam is roughly the same. I'm sure you've heard that PTE-A is considered easier than IELTS.


Thanks c0da, but PTE-A does not seem to work for me :/
I indeed flew to Turkey and attempted the test 3 times and despite of the intense preparation I always got an extremely low result in SPEAKING (equivalent to 6 IELTs) and a very high score in all other sections.


----------



## umami (Jan 13, 2015)

vinc said:


> Why don't you try 190 with South Australia? They are really faster than NSW guys in giving sponsorship. Have you considered this option? I suppose it is absolutely worth giving it some thought. At least, it seems a better option than retaking the IELTS test.
> Regards
> Vincento



I thought it is not possible to submit MULTIPLE EOIs for the same 190 for different states.
Is it actually a valid option to have 2 - one for NSW and another for SA or I have to quit NSW then? :confused2:

Regards, Tatiana


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

Occupation Ceiling for 2015-2016 has been published.
Check below link:

SkillSelect


----------



## umami (Jan 13, 2015)

I just got an email from a Support Officer and he says that



> You can have multiple EOI’s on the database.
> South Australia requires an applicant for South Australian state nomination to record SA only of their Expression of Interest.


Which means if I apply for SA I do not have any chance with NSW


----------



## umami (Jan 13, 2015)

lol WHAT???



haozidong said:


> Occupation Ceiling for 2015-2016 has been published.
> Check below link:
> 
> SkillSelect


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

umami said:


> I thought it is not possible to submit MULTIPLE EOIs for the same 190 for different states.
> Is it actually a valid option to have 2 - one for NSW and another for SA or I have to quit NSW then? :confused2:
> 
> Regards, Tatiana


How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?

There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. So, don't worry.


If I were you, I would definitely submit another eoi with SA as the only option if you are seeking 5 points. I have a friend who applied for SS with SA and received it in three weeks. Frankly speaking, SA usually does not sponsor software engineers and I believe it's a good chance to grab for developers.
Regards
Vincento


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

umami said:


> lol WHAT???


They have missed removing the top note  ..but read it first and seems like a shocker !!!


----------



## umami (Jan 13, 2015)

heehehe no offense but they REALLY need some more software engineers


----------



## rvirendra (Jun 15, 2015)

I have submitted EOI for NSW with 60 +5 point (IELTS 0 points).

Any idea what are the chances for me to get invitation and how soon?

Regards,
Virendra


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

umami said:


> heehehe no offense but they REALLY need some more software engineers


I'm one of the qualified.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

rvirendra said:


> I have submitted EOI for NSW with 60 +5 point (IELTS 0 points).
> 
> Any idea what are the chances for me to get invitation and how soon?
> 
> ...


You have a good chance as NSW ranks according to DIBP Points followed by english and then Experience as you have indicated that you are having 60 DIBP Points puts you ahead of all 55 points applicant. 

Thanks.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

I guess increasing English point is the only way to get through..


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

umami said:


> Thanks c0da, but PTE-A does not seem to work for me :/
> I indeed flew to Turkey and attempted the test 3 times and despite of the intense preparation I always got an extremely low result in SPEAKING (equivalent to 6 IELTs) and a very high score in all other sections.


Were all three attempts at the same exam center? Makes me wonder how others get high scores


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

hey mate
when did you submit your eoi for 190 nsw for external auditor?



c0da said:


> We're in the same boat -- I've got the same points breakdown (except I'm External Auditor), and I too am thinking of retaking the exam.
> 
> Just to let you know, in September-October the cost of flying to Istanbul, Turkey and taking PTE-A would be only about 20% more expensive than taking IELTS in Moscow! Tickets are as cheap as 7,500 ₽ and the PTE-A exam is roughly the same. I'm sure you've heard that PTE-A is considered easier than IELTS.


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

189190aus said:


> hey mate
> when did you submit your eoi for 190 nsw for external auditor?


1 June 2015, why?


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

just wanted to know how long you been waiting for 
i submitted mine in last week of april as external auditor :S



c0da said:


> 1 June 2015, why?


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Experts

I have submitted my NSW Nomination application on 22 may 15.Still waiting for outcome,
Reason for this delay is my agent did not attached my work experience certficate wid application.

Furthermore NSW requested via email for this additional document from my agent on 15 June 2015.but they did not provide them till now.

I am shocked and not happy with my agent.

In this situation what step should I take.

Please advise.Should I wait for nomination application outcome.

Thereafter discontinue agent services.Am I allowed to do this.
Thanks


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

189190aus said:


> just wanted to know how long you been waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough -- best of luck to us and everyone else


----------



## shail_2802 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello experts,

I have submitted EOI for NSW with below points

Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 05
IELTS - 00 (6 in each)
Partner skills - 05
---------------------------
Total - 55 ( + 5 for NSW SS)


Can anyone tell me what are the chances for me to get invitation and how soon?


Thanks in advance,
Shail


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You are in your RIGHT to terminate the contract with your AGENT on grounds of *Deficiency in service*.


MOREOVER IF agent is MARA registered THEN threaten him that you will take this up with DIBP.




bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I have submitted my NSW Nomination application on 22 may 15.Still waiting for outcome,
> Reason for this delay is my agent did not attached my work experience certficate wid application.
> ...


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Jeetan

Yes he is MARA registered agent.

But the point is when I discontinue the service will he give me the passwords and username to access in to nomination and skillselect invitation to file the visa application.Actually I have no idea how does this work.please explain me in details.

Thanks


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Jeetan
> 
> Yes he is MARA registered agent.
> 
> ...


One of my friend got ditch by MARA agent as well. Let me tell you what he did. 

1) he terminated his contract. Agent provided him all details including username and password, documents, etc. 

2) he called to immigration department and informed them regarding the issue. According to them, they have no process to force MARA agent to refund you money. It's between you and agent. They can just take your complain formally and will evaluate the agent internally as part of performance evaluation. 

In the end, agent offered my friend to submit his case again and this time he won't charge consultancy fee which off course my friend refused and applied himself and got grant in next 3 months!


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Could you please guide me If i can apply for SA, already applied for NSW and waiting since oct 2014...  Kindly update me what to do?? I am really disappointed with all this as tried IELTS 3 times but no luck of 7 each...


----------



## manijeh_shabkhosh (Jul 3, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Any electronic,mechanical,tellecomunication or computer engineer still waiting for NSW invitation????


Hi,
I am still waiting for invitation.
Mechanical Engineer with 55 points


----------



## manijeh_shabkhosh (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi every body,

I browsed NSW site and I think the invitation from skill select was from Feb to June 2015 now is July! who know about July condition?
I want to know how can I find next invitation round?

Thank you in an advance


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

manijeh_shabkhosh said:


> Hi,
> I am still waiting for invitation.
> Mechanical Engineer with 55 points


I am also waiting for the NSW invitation. Computer system and network engineer with 55 points.


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

manijeh_shabkhosh said:


> Hi every body,
> 
> I browsed NSW site and I think the invitation from skill select was from Feb to June 2015 now is July! who know about July condition?
> I want to know how can I find next invitation round?
> ...


As far as I know, not a single Mechanical Engineer got invitation from NSW. check this out.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...v640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=1984205569

You'd better go for South Australia since they are already accepting Mechanical engineers with IELTS overall 7. 
Regards
Vincento


----------



## vinc (Aug 25, 2014)

VipanBali said:


> Could you please guide me If i can apply for SA, already applied for NSW and waiting since oct 2014...  Kindly update me what to do?? I am really disappointed with all this as tried IELTS 3 times but no luck of 7 each...


Sure you can. Just change your eoi to SA. be quick.


----------



## raquelw (Jan 13, 2015)

*232611 Urban & Regional Planner*

Hi everybody

This is my first post, so I would like to apologise if I did something wrong...
I've been reading this forum since last year, and I'd like to thank you so much for your help, every time I find an answer here I feel like if you were unknown friends!

But, here is my question, I saw that 232611 Urban & Regional Planner was excluded from SOL (I cried a lot because I was looking for 189, but now I will try 190).
However 232611 is still in CSOL, and also in NSW Skilled Occupation List - Skilled Migration - 2015 Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190).

I would like to know if NSW Skilled Occupation List will be this one until the end of 2015 (december) or if it will change again now (july 2015) just like SOL???

My IELTS test is next week, and there are 3 months I am waiting for VETASSESS outcome... I had already lost my chance with 189, so, I am running against time...

Anyway, thank you again!

Raquel


----------



## nswexpat (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi guys,
I am electrical engineer with 55 pts, I have got a proficient english with PTE-academic. Could anyone please advise whether NSW would consider applicant with PTE rather than ielts, as I have been waiting since feb while a friend of mine with ielts 7 in each has got the invitation in less than 3 months with only differnce (he is petroleum engineeer). Do I need to take ielts instead?

thanks


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

nswexpat said:


> Hi guys,
> I am electrical engineer with 55 pts, I have got a proficient english with PTE-academic. Could anyone please advise whether NSW would consider applicant with PTE rather than ielts, as I have been waiting since feb while a friend of mine with ielts 7 in each has got the invitation in less than 3 months with only differnce (he is petroleum engineeer). Do I need to take ielts instead?
> 
> thanks



Both Ielts and pte-a are acceptable


----------



## Ramky (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi,

I have heard that NSW state send invitations to applicants with higher points ? How far is it true ? If so, can I expect state nomination from NSW with the following profile :

I have 55 points(30+15+10) in total, excluding state sponsorship 5 points

ANZSCO : 262112
Experience : 2.8 years as per ACS [Total Exp: 4.8 years]

Your response is highly appreciated.


----------



## raquelw (Jan 13, 2015)

Ramky said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have heard that NSW state send invitations to applicants with higher points ? How far is it true ? If so, can I expect state nomination from NSW with the following profile :
> 
> ...


From the site (I am not allowed to put links here):

Candidates will be ranked based on the following key criteria, *in the following order*:

1. Commonwealth Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score.
2. English language ability
3. Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same score on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

nswexpat said:


> Hi guys,
> I am electrical engineer with 55 pts, I have got a proficient english with PTE-academic. Could anyone please advise whether NSW would consider applicant with PTE rather than ielts, as I have been waiting since feb while a friend of mine with ielts 7 in each has got the invitation in less than 3 months with only differnce (he is petroleum engineeer). Do I need to take ielts instead?
> 
> thanks


Did your friend also have 55 points (with IELTS 7 and no points from experience) ? If so, that is good news, not every 55 pointer have to wait a lot.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Do people from outside Australia get state sponsorship? 

I have 55 points, working in kuwait...can i apply EOI with that ?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

shail_2802 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for NSW with below points
> 
> ...



Try to improve your IELTS as it gas very limited chance for 55 with 6 Ielts in engineers field.Try PTE.

Thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> Could you please guide me If i can apply for SA, already applied for NSW and waiting since oct 2014...  Kindly update me what to do?? I am really disappointed with all this as tried IELTS 3 times but no luck of 7 each...


You cant apply for SA as their minimum requirement is IELTS 7.Try to improve your IELTS or try to PTE to get 7 each and then you have a good chance with NSW AND SA Both.

THANKS


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

manijeh_shabkhosh said:


> Hi every body,
> 
> I browsed NSW site and I think the invitation from skill select was from Feb to June 2015 now is July! who know about July condition?
> I want to know how can I find next invitation round?
> ...


Nsw invitation is ongoing process and there is no such thing called invitation rounds.NSW will be upadating their sites as they are still waiting for document from clients who receives invitation before 30 th June 2015.However that intake is closed and program year 2014-2015 is finished.They will update figure on their website under updates tab once they will get documents from all potential invites from 2014-2015,as you are aware there are people who got invitation but still waiting for nomination approvals.They will start sending invitation for 2015-2016 soon in the end of july.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

raquelw said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> This is my first post, so I would like to apologise if I did something wrong...
> I've been reading this forum since last year, and I'd like to thank you so much for your help, every time I find an answer here I feel like if you were unknown friends!
> ...


Its good that your occupation is still on CSOL,However states always change their SOL according to their need.Remember last year in October they suspended 5 occupations like Accountants and mostly engineers like tellecomunication and electronics engineer.So its not guaranteed that even if your occupation is on SOL or CSOL states will grant invitation.They grant according to their need and frequently change their own NSW SOL many times in one financial year.

Thanks.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

nswexpat said:


> Hi guys,
> I am electrical engineer with 55 pts, I have got a proficient english with PTE-academic. Could anyone please advise whether NSW would consider applicant with PTE rather than ielts, as I have been waiting since feb while a friend of mine with ielts 7 in each has got the invitation in less than 3 months with only differnce (he is petroleum engineeer). Do I need to take ielts instead?
> 
> thanks


YOU have a good chance of getting invitation in this financial year.Last year because they have started internet based application and then invitation based they have reached their cap plan for occupations related to many engineers like Mechanical,Electrical and Electronics.Bu t the caps is reset in this financial year and they will make sure this year program is uniformly distributed amoung all occupations.Thats what they are saying on telephone lines.


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

hi 

I would like to ask you guys about 

I apply for 190 visa and my choice was only NSW now I have to wait or I have to apply in NSW website

there is invitation round like 189 visa ??
and if there is when ? and how can I know the caps for my occupation 

thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process which can happen anytime AND UNLIKE 189 subclass.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.

INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.



Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.



love.immi said:


> hi
> 
> I would like to ask you guys about
> 
> ...


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

sm8764 said:


> Hello members,
> Can someone advice i have applied EOI with 189 on 30th April 2015 (Accountant General) with 60 points, still waiting for invitation. Please let me know what is the visa effect date in my case or will be if i get an invitation.
> Also i have seen in the excel sheet that one guy applied in first week of May 2015 and get invitation later that month having 60 points, can someone have any idea how far i am behind to get an invitaiton.
> I have applied 189 online, is there a possibility that i can edit and add 190 to get a quick invitation is that advisable in my case ?
> ...


Can someone advice please


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Do people from outside Australia get state sponsorship?
> 
> I have 55 points, working in kuwait...can i apply EOI with that ?




Yes mate you can provided that you have required minimum points and supporting evidences


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

love.immi said:


> hi
> 
> I would like to ask you guys about
> 
> ...


Below is link you requested
Next round is coming Monday with 2300 invites so if you have atleast 65 points for 189 then you would get invite,if you submit today. Otherwise within a month you would be invited
Do share your points breakdown and occupation code

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

sm8764 said:


> sm8764 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello members,
> ...


Do not
If you have already submitted eoi for 189 in April
You will get invitation highly likely on coming Monday
Do share your happiness on Monday


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

*ACT State sponsership 190*

Hi 

I need help on ACT 190.
It needs two documents:
1. advertisement document. I don't know how to prepare this document. It someone can share the template it would be helpful
2. Reason why to come to ACT

What are rejection rate on ACT 190. I could not find any information this.


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Anyone from external auditor occupation invited? I have been waiting NSW sponsorahip since Oct 2014. Currently on 55 points 

Tried PTE academic and NAATI twice unfortunately didn't get through.

Points break down :
Age - 30 points
Bachelor degree - 15 points
IELTS ( 6 each ) - 0 points 
Australian study requirements : 5 points
SIMPA accounting : 5 points
EOI submitted: 16 Oct 2014 

Quite frustrating situation !! 

Thanks


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

farhanvayani said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone from external auditor occupation invited? I have been waiting NSW sponsorahip since Oct 2014. Currently on 55 points
> 
> ...


I cant believe that you couldn't score proficient >=65 in PTE coz its very easy ! Prepare well and give it a try again, you will go through...

And btw, why dont you try for Accountant general....chances will be higher !

are you onshore applicant?


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

For all 55 pointers with IELTS 6, it is really frustrating to wait for NSW i was in the same situation since i submitted my EOI on 31 Jan 2015. i have waited until May,2015 to get invited but no luck, as they didn't invite many Engineers & in some fields none at all. 

So i decided to take advice from other members to try to improve my English scores, previously i failed 3 times last year to clear IELTS writing with 7, then i tried TOEFL by end of March 2015 also no luck. Finally, i decided to go for PTE-A on May 12 and it was a big relive when i got 65+ in all and suddenly i had the chance to apply for 189 or even stay with 190. Later i decided to go with 189 and leave 190 for those who really need the 5 points.

The lesson here is to keep trying while waiting for NSW and never give up and i must say PTE-A is quite the alternative for IELTS. Especially for those who are suffering from the writing module in IELTS. 

All the best for all who are eagerly waiting for NSW invitation.


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

Faris_ksa said:


> For all 55 pointers with IELTS 6, it is really frustrating to wait for NSW i was in the same situation since i submitted my EOI on 31 Jan 2015. i have waited until May,2015 to get invited but no luck, as they didn't invite many Engineers & in some fields none at all.
> 
> So i decided to take advice from other members to try to improve my English scores, previously i failed 3 times last year to clear IELTS writing with 7, then i tried TOEFL by end of March 2015 also no luck. Finally, i decided to go for PTE-A on May 12 and it was a big relive when i got 65+ in all and suddenly i had the chance to apply for 189 or even stay with 190. Later i decided to go with 189 and leave 190 for those who really need the 5 points.
> 
> ...


Civil engineer would have a little bit more chance to get SS, but congratulations, bro, 189 is the best at all!!!


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Hows the chance of electronics engineers ? in SS ?


----------



## razi_zaheer (Jul 15, 2014)

leap said:


> EOI submission date is 7/1/2015
> Occupation code is 263111


Hi I have applied in Feb 2015 however still did not get feedback, any guideline. 

Age: 30
IETLS: 6.5 each
Exp 5 +
Occupation code is 263111


BR


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Hows the chance of electronics engineers ? in SS ?


Share your full details like experience,DIBP points IELTS .Thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

razi_zaheer said:


> leap said:
> 
> 
> > EOI submission date is 7/1/2015
> ...


Improve your IELTS or try PTE,as competent english has very limited options.
Thanks


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone from external auditor occupation invited? I have been waiting NSW sponsorahip since Oct 2014. Currently on 55 points
> 
> ...



I wonder how you got skills assessment for external auditor as CPA/icaa/ipa require 7 each in Ielts???

I am in same boat along with you and some other guys
Consider changing code to accountant


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> farhanvayani said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...



What's your progress mate? CO allocated yet or not?


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

189190aus said:


> What's your progress mate? CO allocated yet or not?


Not yet mate, but I am in no rush  hopefully very soon in shaa ALLAH !


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

189190aus said:


> I wonder how you got skills assessment for external auditor as CPA/icaa/ipa require 7 each in Ielts???
> 
> I am in same boat along with you and some other guys
> Consider changing code to accountant


point !


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Share your full details like experience,DIBP points IELTS .Thanks


Age :27 pt 30
Bachelor's degree ( but maybe i will get associated degree ) Pt 10/15
Experience 4+ Pt 5
Ielts : 7+ and above Pt 10

Over all 55 or 60...am worried if it is 55 !


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

umami said:


> I thought it is not possible to submit MULTIPLE EOIs for the same 190 for different states.
> Is it actually a valid option to have 2 - one for NSW and another for SA or I have to quit NSW then? :confused2:
> 
> Regards, Tatiana


IMO....NSW have greater opportunities than SA, if this isn't only for the sake of migrating. You can still stick to NSW as the new year started in AUS you might want to give some more time to them. 

Good Luck.


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> 189190aus said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how you got skills assessment for external auditor as CPA/icaa/ipa require 7 each in Ielts???
> ...


He might have taken smipa route where its not required to have 7 Ielts

Let's see what does he come up to later for our understanding


----------



## MahmudRochy (Mar 4, 2015)

jdesai said:


> YOU have a good chance of getting invitation in this financial year.Last year because they have started internet based application and then invitation based they have reached their cap plan for occupations related to many engineers like Mechanical,Electrical and Electronics.Bu t the caps is reset in this financial year and they will make sure this year program is uniformly distributed amoung all occupations.Thats what they are saying on telephone lines.


Thanks Jdesai, your words gives some hope....


----------



## MahmudRochy (Mar 4, 2015)

vinc said:


> As far as I know, not a single Mechanical Engineer got invitation from NSW. check this out.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...v640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=1984205569
> 
> You'd better go for South Australia since they are already accepting Mechanical engineers with IELTS overall 7.
> ...


SA has a condition for SS for onshore candidates, you have to stay there if you are in AU already- at the moment I am trapped in this condition:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Guys please update if anyone has received invitation for NSW state sponsorship after 1 st july 2015.This information gives indication of start of the new program year.

Thanks.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

05/06/2015 NSW SS EOI as a Professional Engineer

Age: 26 (+30 pts)
Qualification: Civil Engineering MSc / Assessed equivalent to Australian BSc (+15 pts)
Language: IELTS 7.5+ (+10 pts)

Hoping to get a NSW SS +5.

Let's see how it goes. Not in a hurry. Not having big expectations, hence no disappointment whatever the outcome.


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Guys please update if anyone has received invitation for NSW state sponsorship after 1 st july 2015.This information gives indication of start of the new program year.
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah I'm also waiting to hear any movement from NSW.
Seems like there's no update from them starting July :confused2:


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

zector said:


> Yeah I'm also waiting to hear any movement from NSW.
> Seems like there's no update from them starting July :confused2:


According to their phone lines they are waiting for documents from clients to nominate them for previous invitations and then they will update their websites and after that this program year will start.so may be last week of july they will start sending invitations again.


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

jdesai said:


> According to their phone lines they are waiting for documents from clients to nominate them for previous invitations and then they will update their websites and after that this program year will start.so may be last week of july they will start sending invitations again.


Thanks for the update jdesai.
I'm still waiting to hear from them on my application.

Mind if I ask what's your timeline?


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi 189190aus

For full skill assessment in accounting and other occupation like IT and engineering, 7 each is not only the option as assessing authority introduced Professional Year Program as an equivalent of 7 each to get degree assessed. I have completed already from which I get 5 DIBP points.

In my Opinion changes Occupation will not effect as there are heaps of students holding accountant general skill assessment than external auditor. 

Thanks


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

hi 

I already made my account for EOI 190 visa since friday but till now I didn't received any email to confirm that my account had created although my account at skill select is submitted 

is that ok or I have to do something ??


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

189190aus

I heard from other threads that accounting student can hold more than one skills assessment at a time so better submit two eoi of 190 with different occupations. What you say?

Thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> 189190aus
> 
> I heard from other threads that accounting student can hold more than one skills assessment at a time so better submit two eoi of 190 with different occupations. What you say?
> 
> Thanks


Dont know.....and will not reccommend for having two EOI as skill select is very sharp and immigration officers can see two different EOI under one passport.Only reccomend if you have genuinely holding 2 skill assessment and also they are related.
Thanks


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Jdesai
Yes you are right.

I appliedfor Nsw Nomination on 22 May.
NSW ask for some more docs.I sent them on 3 July.

when can I expect the nomination. Please share if you have any idea.
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> According to their phone lines they are waiting for documents from clients to nominate them for previous invitations and then they will update their websites and after that this program year will start.so may be last week of july they will start sending invitations again.


Just a quick question clients as people who applied for nominations without proper documents? 

So seems like they suspended the programm for a bit, and start again from end of july, am i correct?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Just a quick question clients as people who applied for nominations without proper documents?
> 
> So seems like they suspended the programm for a bit, and start again from end of july, am i correct?


You understand correctly.....however its a ongoing process but this time only they are lagging because of internet based application system in last year.They have not suspended but they are keen on finalising application in last financial year.It is also recommended to all the expats to update this thread and google spreadsheet as they receive invitation after 1 st July 2015 for better understanding and information sharing.

Thanks


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> You understand correctly.....however its a ongoing process but this time only they are lagging because of internet based application system in last year.They have not suspended but they are keen on finalising application in last financial year.It is also recommended to all the expats to update this thread and google spreadsheet as they receive invitation after 1 st July 2015 for better understanding and information sharing.
> 
> Thanks


Sure


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Please update my name also on the list.
Applied as a Civil engineering Professional with 65 points.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> You understand correctly.....however its a ongoing process but this time only they are lagging because of internet based application system in last year.They have not suspended but they are keen on finalising application in last financial year.It is also recommended to all the expats to update this thread and google spreadsheet as they receive invitation after 1 st July 2015 for better understanding and information sharing.
> 
> Thanks


Thank for your response!


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Please update my name also on the list.
> Applied as a Civil engineering Professional with 65 points.
> 
> Thanks


Hi! sudeepdai

You are have excellent language result, why do not you wait for 189 draw, squeeze some chance for our 55 mates.

PS: I am also the Civil engineer with 55 pts

Cory


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone from external auditor occupation invited? I have been waiting NSW sponsorahip since Oct 2014. Currently on 55 points
> 
> ...


I just want to ask you one question , please do reply if you get time .Did you apply for paraprofessional or professional interpreter test bec i am thinking of applying for paraprofessional


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

love.immi said:


> hi
> 
> I already made my account for EOI 190 visa since friday but till now I didn't received any email to confirm that my account had created although my account at skill select is submitted
> 
> is that ok or I have to do something ??


It's perfectly fine
They dnt send acknowledgement email of eoi submission


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> 189190aus
> 
> I heard from other threads that accounting student can hold more than one skills assessment at a time so better submit two eoi of 190 with different occupations. What you say?
> 
> Thanks


Yeah people are getting both
I am thinking to do same
But will decide after 2 weeks
Anyway you should consider for accountant catego y because I and other fellow external auditors have been waiting since February
However NSW has taken accountants upto June eoi date of effect

So its a good idea especially for you as you are having trouble with Ielts and naati
For your information, unlike cpaa, ica now allow two positive skills assessment that is both are valid


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

muz068 said:


> farhanvayani said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...



Paraprofessional

However please confirm from other fellow members as I have not opted rather heard other members saying so


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

EOI submitted on july 1 for NSW with 65 points!

subscribing


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*NSW EOI submission*

Hi Expats,

Here are my details.

points 55
SS 5
Makes total 60

IELTS 6.5 band each

What are the chances in getting NSW invitation. I know IELTS 7 is needed. Damn it, writing missed by 0.5 only. 

Planning to go for 261313. Already got +ve 261314 and no use. 

Thanks in advance,
Indy2aus


----------



## macho123 (Jul 6, 2015)

Please can someone help me know the process to secure 5 points for nsw sponsorship for my 190 visa application.?

Thanks in advance


----------



## macho123 (Jul 6, 2015)

I applied my eoi on 6th may under 189. I had 60 points but eoi showed 65 due to my deduction in experience via ACS. I assumed eoi will deduct it automatically referring to my ACS letter.

Yesterday I got an invite with 65 points.

Please can someone help me how to handle this.

Can I apply for state sponsorship and apply 190 asap?

Or

Can I secure additional 10 points in English test before I apply my visa and update it before it expires ?

Please help.


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

189190aus said:


> Do not
> If you have already submitted eoi for 189 in April
> You will get invitation highly likely on coming Monday
> Do share your happiness on Monday


Unfortunately i did not get an invitation on Monday round which was 6th July 2015.:confused2:


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Muz068

As per DIBP both Paraprofessional and Professional levels are acceptable to claim 5 points however NAATI is not conducting both levels for all different languages.

For urdu language, they have available test as Para professional interpreter and Professional Translator. I have tried both but no luck !

Thanks


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

any engineer technologist get the invitation?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

askaboy said:


> any engineer technologist get the invitation?


So far lookslike no one recived any invitation in this financial year.Please update if one has received invitation in any occupatios as this marks the start of invitation process for this financial year.
Thanks


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

leap said:


> EOI submission date is 7/1/2015
> Occupation code is 263111


When did you receive an invitation from NSW? I mean in how much time.


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Muz068
> 
> As per DIBP both Paraprofessional and Professional levels are acceptable to claim 5 points however NAATI is not conducting both levels for all different languages.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate . Now I am a bit nervous because I have bought naati urdu/english para professional interpreter kit .I am confused whether to apply for this test or not . What do you recommend me now ? I heard passing mark is 70 and someone told me it is easy. Now I am doubtful whether to spend too much money or not . How did you prepare for the para professional test ?Did you buy the kit ?

Sorry to bother you so much actually I am too anxious now . Will be waiting for your response


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

sm8764 said:


> 189190aus said:
> 
> 
> > Do not
> ...



Whats your eoi date of effect?

Did you check both email inbox and correspondence section of skillselect account? Sometime they don't send email and skillselect is updated of this result. So check both if you have not


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Muz068

I bought kit of both levels of test and I reckon it's useful for practice but not for techniques to achieve good marks. Also, their marking is quite tough as I was not expecting it. Test itself easy in both translator and interpreter but again techniques required which we don't have or any book published for it 

I have seen hardly 2 or 3 students passed in both levels of test. Try both and see how your luck goes with that becuase we never know you might be one of them who were successful.


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Muz068
> 
> I bought kit of both levels of test and I reckon it's useful for practice but not for techniques to achieve good marks. Also, their marking is quite tough as I was not expecting it. Test itself easy in both translator and interpreter but again techniques required which we don't have or any book published for it
> 
> I have seen hardly 2 or 3 students passed in both levels of test. Try both and see how your luck goes with that becuase we never know you might be one of them who were successful.


Thanks bro for your prompt response .I think we dont have to appear for both the test . Passing one test would be sufficient to claim points for community language


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Muz068

Bro I meant I did try both to see if I can pass. We don't have to sit in both levels of test but we have other option to try for if one can not pass.

Thanks


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Muz068

Bro I meant I did try both to see if I can pass any. We don't have to sit in both levels of test but we have other option to try for if one can not pass.

Thanks


----------



## chem14 (Jun 3, 2015)

Can somebody answer my inquiry.

I have submitted my EOI last February 2015 and until now unfortunately no invitation was given.

My points is only 60 including the 5 points from SS. I am chemical engineer with engineers australia assessment.

IELTS as follows:
Reading : 6.5
Speaking : 6.5
Writing : 6.5
Listening : 8.0

Age : 36yo
Experience : 14 years.

Do I have the chance to be invited? I am quite disappointed already.

Hope that they will loosen the requiremnets for this 2015-16 financial year.

Thank you.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dear Experts

Did NSW start inviting & Nominating people in the new year.it seems they are slow down. No processings in the current year.

Please share your views

Thanks


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

askaboy said:


> any engineer technologist get the invitation?


Here, no invite so far.


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Muz068
> 
> Bro I meant I did try both to see if I can pass any. We don't have to sit in both levels of test but we have other option to try for if one can not pass.
> 
> Thanks


Bro one more question as you have completed professional year you must have done internship .So what are the career prospects after completion of internship because I am on the same boat as you . I am doing b com degree specializing in accountancy


----------



## The_Dark (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi everyone I am on International graduate visa 476 in NSW...Lodged my EOI on 30th June,2015..Any hope for me or should I gain more 5 points by trying PTE.. my current visa expires in Feb/16...Thank you all.

IELTS : 13/06/15 : L 8 R 8 W 7 S 8 overall 8
Skill Assesment : Electrical Engineer , Engineers Australia, Feb 2015
Age : 30 points
Education : Bachelors Degree + Masters degree 15 points
IELTS : 10
Experience =0
SS =5
EOI 60 points on 30/06/2015


----------



## The_Dark (Oct 6, 2013)

I am on 476 too....What if we don't get invitation and the our visa runs out? I heard you cannot switch from 476 to student visa ....'


IELTS : 13/06/15 : L 8 R 8 W 7 S 8 overall 8
Skill Assesment : Electrical Engineer , Engineers Australia, Feb 2015
Age : 30 points
Education : Bachelors Degree + Masters degree 15 points
IELTS : 10
Experience =0
SS =5
EOI 60 points on 30/06/2015


----------



## The_Dark (Oct 6, 2013)

fzrashid said:


> Here, no invite so far.


what if 476 runs out and we don't get invitation?

Regional? or I heard we cannot switch to student visa can we? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

The_Dark said:


> what if 476 runs out and we don't get invitation?
> 
> Regional? or I heard we cannot switch to student visa can we? :fingerscrossed:


You can, but the application needs to be made offshore.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

I have asked the same question in other threads as well.


Heyy people

I have a small doubt if anybody would mind clearing. 

I have 65 points and submitted my EOI on 5th July. I have points from age, skills assessment and English proficiency. 

NSW has mentioned that the selection criteria would be based on pts, english and work experience. In my EOI, I have filled up that I have 1 year and less of work experience. Does this create chances of my State nomination being rejected or it being cancelled or getting low priority?

Do suggest. I have also applied for 189 in the same EOI. 
DO help and suggest on this matter.

Thanks and Cheers!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

chem14 said:


> Can somebody answer my inquiry.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI last February 2015 and until now unfortunately no invitation was given.
> 
> ...


Try to improve your IELTS or try PTE.Its very rare that they loose criteria this year so improve english.

Thanks


----------



## Kartik6787 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this thread.
I applied my EOI on 28/04/2015 for Electronics engineer and haven't received any invitation. I am bit worried as i am on 476 visa which will expire by 3/08/2015. What should i do????
IELTS 7
Age 28
Exp 0
Total points 55
60 with SS.
Current location Melbourne
Is there any chance i will get invitation prior to my visa expiry and what can be done extend it.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi expats,

Thanks a ton to all. This site is very infomative and can grab heaps of valuable information from this place. 
I have Applied for 190 visa in mid of may. I am having 65 points(60(total)+5(showing in points break down)). I have opted ‘ANY’ for the below question
In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? ANY
So, I aimed for NSW visa but I didn’t receive invitation. Is this because of I selected the option ‘AN’Y in my EOI report. 
Later I have updated my EOI with NSW in july. What are the chances of getting an invite from NSW and how soon. Is there any cappings or quota and invitation rounds for NSW visa.

Moreover I have applied for 189 visa also with my 60pts in the last week of april. I haven’t received invitation.
I heard that SA is also opened for invitation. Is there any chances that I can apply for SA as well separately or I have only a chance to apply for one state at once. Presently I applied for 189 and 190(NSW) visas.
Appreciated and provide me with your valuable information. Thank to all.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Kartik6787 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this thread.
> I applied my EOI on 28/04/2015 for Electronics engineer and haven't received any invitation. I am bit worried as i am on 476 visa which will expire by 3/08/2015. What should i do????
> ...


None of electronics and mechanical engineer have received invitation since February 2015.You can try 189 or wait for the invitation as new financial year started and hoping to get few invitation in near by time.I am also waiting for electronics engineer and you can contact me via message or phone.

Thanks.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

hnmn4444 said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> Thanks a ton to all. This site is very infomative and can grab heaps of valuable information from this place.
> I have Applied for 190 visa in mid of may. I am having 65 points(60(total)+5(showing in points break down)). I have opted ‘ANY’ for the below question
> ...


It all depends on your Occupation mainly and then points and IELTS and experience.You can select Any,it doesnt make any difference.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> I have asked the same question in other threads as well.
> 
> 
> Heyy people
> ...


In NSW,It mainly depends on the occupation and number of people applying in that particular occupation.As you have said you have 65 points and if your occupation is on SOL then apply both 189 and 190.Who knows which one comes first.

Thanks


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

I am having total points of 65 and applied for NSW 190 visa subclass. In mid may. When can i expect the invitation.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

hnmn4444 said:


> I am having total points of 65 and applied for NSW 190 visa subclass. In mid may. When can i expect the invitation.


It all depends on your occupation and number of people applied under that occupation.You have good chance for getting invittation for 190 and 189 both.By the way what is your occupation???


----------



## Gtstar (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi guys, just found this forum and this thread is such a life saver !!!


Occupation: Accountant
Age: 25
Education: 15 + 5 in Australia
Ielts 7: 10
My DIBP point: 55 + 5

EOI submitted on 24/06/2015

What are my chance to be invited ?

I will turn 25 this november which will give me another 5 points

Can anyone advise me what i should do if i dont receive invitation up till that point


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Gtstar said:


> Hi guys, just found this forum and this thread is such a life saver !!!
> 
> 
> Occupation: Accountant
> ...


Very good chance as you have indicated you have got 7 each in Ielts gives you good chance to get invitation for 190 and also when you turned 25,then you can opt for 189 as well.Just wait and watch as NSW has not started sending invitation in this financial year and probably will start in end of july.

THANKS


----------



## Varun Kumar (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi could anyone advise me the frequency of getting an invite for mechanical engineer occupation under NSW SS? 
I have scored 55+5 under the 190 criteria and awaiting an invite.
I have apparently been heard that mechanicals do not get invitations or they are atleast on the less likely slab.
is it true?


Thanks


----------



## Gtstar (Jul 8, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Very good chance as you have indicated you have got 7 each in Ielts gives you good chance to get invitation for 190 and also when you turned 25,then you can opt for 189 as well.Just wait and watch as NSW has not started sending invitation in this financial year and probably will start in end of july.
> 
> THANKS



Thank you that give me hopes

Should i change my EOI to opt for 189 now and leave it there or should i do it in november when i turn 25 ?

All because i heard they also count the date your EOI was submitted into the pool as well


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Gtstar said:


> Thank you that give me hopes
> 
> Should i change my EOI to opt for 189 now and leave it there or should i do it in november when i turn 25 ?
> 
> All because i heard they also count the date your EOI was submitted into the pool as well


You can do it now.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Varun Kumar said:


> Hi could anyone advise me the frequency of getting an invite for mechanical engineer occupation under NSW SS?
> I have scored 55+5 under the 190 criteria and awaiting an invite.
> I have apparently been heard that mechanicals do not get invitations or they are atleast on the less likely slab.
> is it true?
> ...


So far mechanical and electronics engineers have not received invitation since feb 2015,but new financial year brings some hope as cap for quota is reset.However,you have not mentioned your IELTS score which is crucial as there are limited chances for 55+5 with 6 band.
Thanks


----------



## Varun Kumar (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah.....sorry for that.....pls do have a look at my point's breakdown:

Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
Assessment 15 points
Ielts 10 points for 7 in each
Age 30 points
SS 5 points

Thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Varun Kumar said:


> Yeah.....sorry for that.....pls do have a look at my point's breakdown:
> 
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
> Assessment 15 points
> ...


So far looks good and just wait and watch as NSW has not started sending invitation for this financial year that is after 1st july.so wait and observe on this thread about invitation to others as this experience and information will tell you about probability of your invitation.Nsw is currently filing nomination for previous year that is 2014-2015 and then they start sending invitation for this year which is probably last week of july.
Thanks


----------



## Varun Kumar (Apr 19, 2015)

That information is precise and helpful.....


Thanks a lot


----------



## Kartik6787 (Jul 8, 2015)

jdesai said:


> None of electronics and mechanical engineer have received invitation since February 2015.You can try 189 or wait for the invitation as new financial year started and hoping to get few invitation in near by time.I am also waiting for electronics engineer and you can contact me via message or phone.
> 
> Thanks.


 Thanks a lot man for your info.... Just bit eager as my current 476 visa expires on 3rd august of this year. Any suggestion what should be done in that regards. And around what time you thing in July the invitation would start. Cause i see you said may be by end of july!!! But my concern is that i have only 3 weeks in hand in Melbourne. 

Your advise is highly appreciated


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Excuse for my ignorance. 

I have started looking out of options to apply under 189 ( I have 60 pts without SS). And, I would stand a good chance if I opt for NSWwith 65 points.

Age: 30
IELTS: 10
Edu: 15
Exp: 5

Few questions:

1. I believe draw will be common for both 189 and 190..?
2. What if I opt for 190(NSW), but not received an invite? Will my points still hold on 60 until invite is issued for SS and will be eligible for draw under 189? 
3. Which option do you think would be better for me? Go for 189 or opt 190 and wait for Invite?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Bharati - Whats your occupation code..




bharathi039 said:


> Excuse for my ignorance.
> 
> I have started looking out of options to apply under 189 ( I have 60 pts without SS). And, I would stand a good chance if I opt for NSWwith 65 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

sdeepak said:


> Bharati - Whats your occupation code..


sdeepak - Its 261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Bharati- Why are u waiting for NSW then..SA list has been published which exactly matches your profile...Probably, you can apply SA also..That's purely my opinion..

Are u from chennai?? Me too from Chennai



bharathi039 said:


> sdeepak - Its 261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello Experts,

Could someone please assist me if I have done everything right?

1. IELTS (L:9, R:8, W:7.5, S:7.5, Overall:8)
2. ACS Assessment Positive - Network and System Engineer 263111
3. Filed EOI for NSW (55+5 Points) on 27th March 2015

No response whatsoever. I was wondering if I'm on the right path or not?
Any input would be appreciated.

Reason I'm asking this because for South Australia, I found that you need to create an account on SA's Website too after you have filed an EOI.
Is there something we need to do on NSW's website (like an account or something)?


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

I am primarily looking out for Sydney rather than MLB at this time. Thats the reason I am waiting for NSW.

btw, yes I am from Chennai


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

good to hear that we belong to the same place..

I believe you have a good stance to get the invitation from NSW as most of the people are having 55+5 pts..So you need to wait for couple of days for the NSW to publish the occuaption list..

All the best for yur process..



bharathi039 said:


> I am primarily looking out for Sydney rather than MLB at this time. Thats the reason I am waiting for NSW.
> 
> btw, yes I am from Chennai


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

sdeepak said:


> good to hear that we belong to the same place..
> 
> I believe you have a good stance to get the invitation from NSW as most of the people are having 55+5 pts..So you need to wait for couple of days for the NSW to publish the occuaption list..
> 
> All the best for yur process..


Thanks a lot..  Btw, where do you find the published list of occupations or official update on NSW SS?


----------



## mithileshah (Jul 8, 2015)

Good Evening,

I have lodged EOI in May 2015 asking NSW SS for* Engineering Technologists code:233914* with 55 points to gain 5 points, still waiting to hear from them.
Anybody have an idea if they have started sending invitations for new financial year?


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

bharathi039 said:


> Thanks a lot..  Btw, where do you find the published list of occupations or official update on NSW SS?


Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*NSW SS Query*



chem14 said:


> Can somebody answer my inquiry.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI last February 2015 and until now unfortunately no invitation was given.
> 
> ...


Hey Mate,
Just wondering, which state did you apply for?
Did you hear anything yet from the NSW state? actually, applied for my wife yesterday.

Thank you,
Nabajit


----------



## sami979 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi All,

can someone please tell how does the NSW invitation works?
I have an EOI already submitted for 189, 
if I add 190NSW to the visa list and NSW migration send me an invite, does my EOI for for 189 get blocked immediately? or does that happens after I apply to NSW and get the SS?

if I get an invitation to apply for 190 and let the invitation expire, after the 60 days what happens to the date of effect on my EOI does it change? or it stays as it was before the 190 invitation? 

can someone submit 2 EOIs (189&190) same name and occupation? is that legal?

Thanks


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

sami979 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> can someone please tell how does the NSW invitation works?
> I have an EOI already submitted for 189,
> ...


Hi,
I was exactly in same scenario like you. I will recommend you to create separate EOI for 190 otherwise once you receive 190 invitation (after NSW approval), your EOI will get freezed and your EOI won't be considered for 189 invitation rounds for next 60 days. In this way, you will secure both options for you.

Multiple EOI is 100% legal. Just use different email address for 190 EOI.


----------



## Kartik6787 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Experts,

Just bit eager as my current 476 visa expires on 3rd august of this year. Any suggestion what should be done in that regards. And around what time you thing in July the invitation would start. Cause i see you said may be by end of july!!! But my concern is that i have only 3 weeks in hand in Melbourne. 

Eoi Submitted 28/04/2015
electronics engineer
IELTS 7 each
age 28
Exp 0

Points 55+5 ss


Your advise is highly appreciated


----------



## Gtstar (Jul 8, 2015)

i heard from some sources that state nomination will re-open on 14/07, anyone here can clarify this ?


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

Gtstar said:


> i heard from some sources that state nomination will re-open on 14/07, anyone here can clarify this ?


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Gtstar said:


> i heard from some sources that state nomination will re-open on 14/07, anyone here can clarify this ?


No idea but will start from last week according to their nomination schedule.However last year it started on 14 july but so far no perfect or accurate date can be predicted.best thing is jeep actively associate yourself in this thread and keep an eye on first invitation marks start of new year process.so far no one has received any invitation after 1 st july.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Eventhough you got invitation ,you will not be able to file 190 as there processing time for invited apllication is 3 months or 12 weeks.so you definately gonna be run out of your visa in all the cases.Try to extend your visa as student visa again will give you little time but remeber there is little chance of getting student visa after 476 visa as DIBP considers 476 holders as a highly skilled applicant.

Thanks


----------



## LNR (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello ... 

That is a positive news... hope they start the process for new financial year.. as i have come across mechanical engineers waiting since Feb 2015.

But i have a doubt.... why aren't any mechanical and electronics engineers getting invitations..

I mean i appreciate the process , but i guess the whole point of giving additional 5 points to the already high pointers is a logic which i am unable to understand.. Why not 

1) Segregate 60 ones and 55 ones 
2) Ask the super intelligent 60 ones to apply 189
3) Issue invitations to 55 ones purely based on SOL rather than again making a mechie compete with a techie.. The so called caps for profession... i don't think it works that way.. NSW is coming up the largest number of power plants in entire AUS and will definitely fall short of skilled mechies.


CDR EA : +ve outcome , 21/6/2015
IELTS : 8,8,6.5,8 / 8,8,6.5,9 ( Thanks to British Council )
EOI Applied 190 : 55+5 , 30/6/2015
ANZSCO : 233512 , Professional Engineer (Mechanical)
Work Ex : 5 yrs


----------



## Gtstar (Jul 8, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Eventhough you got invitation ,you will not be able to file 190 as there processing time for invited apllication is 3 months or 12 weeks.so you definately gonna be run out of your visa in all the cases.Try to extend your visa as student visa again will give you little time but remeber there is little chance of getting student visa after 476 visa as DIBP considers 476 holders as a highly skilled applicant.
> 
> Thanks



I am currently on temporary graduate visa 485 and expires on 1st december 2015 so i have like less than 5 months to go

Im just crossing my fingers to receive invitation soon as i do not want to go back :confused2:, lose my job and its a waste of time


----------



## Gtstar (Jul 8, 2015)

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> I was exactly in same scenario like you. I will recommend you to create separate EOI for 190 otherwise once you receive 190 invitation (after NSW approval), your EOI will get freezed and your EOI won't be considered for 189 invitation rounds for next 60 days. In this way, you will secure both options for you.
> 
> Multiple EOI is 100% legal. Just use different email address for 190 EOI.


Hi Athar, i would not recommend to submit multiple EOI, it confuses the system, imagine if you receive both invitation

My friend did this before last year , he was on visa 485 when he did this, submitted 2 EOI, 1 for Accountant and 1 for external auditor and ended up getting invitation for both. DIBP sent them letter saying that they will grant him visa providing they cancel his 485 visa and he has to go back to his country to wait for the visa to be processed, he chose accountant though and everything still worked out in the end but he told me never to try to do that again


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Gtstar said:


> Hi Athar, i would not recommend to submit multiple EOI, it confuses the system, imagine if you receive both invitation
> 
> My friend did this before last year , he was on visa 485 when he did this, submitted 2 EOI, 1 for Accountant and 1 for external auditor and ended up getting invitation for both. DIBP sent them letter saying that they will grant him visa providing they cancel his 485 visa and he has to go back to his country to wait for the visa to be processed, he chose accountant though and everything still worked out in the end but he told me never to try to do that again


Hi,
I am not sure about 485 visa case but it works fine in case of 189/190 with SAME ANZSCO Code. Lots of members in the forum has done that and no one said they got the same letter as you explained above. It might be due to specific visa conditions of your friend. 

If Jeeten/KeeDa see this post - please give your valuable input.


----------



## Gtstar (Jul 8, 2015)

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> I am not sure about 485 visa case but it works fine in case of 189/190 with SAME ANZSCO Code. Lots of members in the forum has done that and no one said they got the same letter as you explained above. It might be due to specific visa conditions of your friend.
> 
> If Jeeten/KeeDa see this post - please give your valuable input.



I guess multiple EOI for the same ANZSCo code is fine but then you have options to choose more than 2 visa types in your EOI so theres no point

My mate did 2 EOI for 2 ANZsco code this is probably the problem


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Guys Guys...Latest Update from NSW...

"NSW is continuing to select and invite candidates against the current NSW Skilled Occupation Lists. We are currently reviewing our skills list and aim to publish the 2015-16 list by the end of July 2015.

We anticipate nominating another 4,000 skilled candidates for the 190 visa in 2015-16."

Keeping fingers crossed....


----------



## friezo (Jul 9, 2015)

Does SA state sponsorship needs financial support ???


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't think so..



friezo said:


> Does SA state sponsorship needs financial support ???


----------



## friezo (Jul 9, 2015)

Please see below the requirements from SA website , they have listed financial capacity in the requirements, not sure its mandatory or recommendation.

You need to have combined cash and assets within the range listed in the table below. As a guideline, when you arrive in South Australia, Immigration SA recommends that offshore applicants have $20,000 in cash and onshore applicants have $5,000 in cash for settlement. You should not dispose of any assets before the visa is granted.

7.3 If you are an Australian international graduate, you can claim financial support from your parent(s). Your parent(s) need to complete the Financial Capacity Declaration and this must be uploaded in your online application.

Family composition	Offshore Applicant:
Combined cash & assets requirement	Onshore Applicant:
Combined cash & assets requirement
Main applicant only	Total figure between AUD $ 20,000 - 25,000	Total figure between AUD $5,000 - 10,000
Main applicant plus one (1) dependent	Total figure between AUD $25,000- 30,000	Total figure between AUD $ 10,000 - 15,000
Main applicant plus two (2) dependents	Total figure between AUD $30,000 - 35,000	Total figure between AUD $15,000 - 20,000
Main applicant plus three (3) dependents	Total figure between AUD $35,000 - 40,000	Total figure between AUD $20,000 - 25,000


----------



## riyansydney (Jul 7, 2015)

rvirendra said:
Original post 
I have submitted EOI for NSW with 60 +5 point (IELTS 0 points). Any idea what are the chances for me to get invitation and how soon? Regards, Virendra


When did you submitted and what is your occupation?? Because
my points break down is the same as you.


----------



## manijeh_shabkhosh (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi,

Did you see posted news from NSW site?


----------



## manijeh_shabkhosh (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi, 

Did you sea posted news from NSW site?


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

hi 
do we need proof fund for NWS 190 visa I checked in NSW website nothing can anyone help me ???


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

manijeh_shabkhosh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you sea posted news from NSW site?


Here it is :

""NSW is continuing to select and invite candidates against the current NSW Skilled Occupation Lists. We are currently reviewing our skills list and aim to publish the 2015-16 list by the end of July 2015.

We anticipate nominating another 4,000 skilled candidates for the 190 visa in 2015-16.""


Well good news is NSW has not reduced its quota for nominating candidates for 190 subclass for this year 2015-16..NSW rocks !


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

love.immi said:


> hi
> do we need proof fund for NWS 190 visa I checked in NSW website nothing can anyone help me ???


No, there is no requirement to show funds proof.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Here it is :
> 
> ""NSW is continuing to select and invite candidates against the current NSW Skilled Occupation Lists. We are currently reviewing our skills list and aim to publish the 2015-16 list by the end of July 2015.
> 
> ...



Please share the link from NSW website.


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

athar.dcsian said:


> Please share the link from NSW website.


Here it is

Updates: NSW 190 Program 2015-16 - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Here it is
> 
> Updates: NSW 190 Program 2015-16 - Live & Work in New South Wales


Thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

As i told you about something happening in last week of july is confirmed from NSW updates tab.However NSW has a history of sending invites on friday and Monday of the following week of DIBP Rounds which was 6 july.So please keep an eye for tommorow that is friday and following Monday as NSW may send some invites.

Thank You


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am mechanical engineer and skill assessed by EA. I dont see any mechanical engineer here whether any mechanical engineer get invited or not?

What are the chances for me to get invited in coming rounds like August or Sept???

EOI submitted on 30th June 2015
Age=30 points
Ielts=0 (6.5)
Experience=15
Education=15 (Mechanical Engineer & code 233512)
Total= 65 (60+5 SS)
Visa= 190 (Select State "Any")
Does it make any difference if i did not mentioned specifically NSW but only select "Any"


Regards


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

samage said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am mechanical engineer and skill assessed by EA. I dont see any mechanical engineer here whether any mechanical engineer get invited or not?
> 
> ...


It doesnt make any difference and yes you are right mechanical engineers not invited previously but new financial year makes the cap reset and hopefully will get now.

Thanks


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

samage said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am mechanical engineer and skill assessed by EA. I dont see any mechanical engineer here whether any mechanical engineer get invited or not?
> 
> ...


Yes, it will make difference. You can read from NSW website, you must indicate interest about seeking nomination from NSW. Dont know about other states though but mostly require to show interest in that particular state.

Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Yes, it will make difference. You can read from NSW website, you must indicate interest about seeking nomination from NSW. Dont know about other states though but mostly require to show interest in that particular state.
> 
> Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales



Almost every one received interest in past with Any option and they have written that it doesnt make any difference however they urge you to select NSW so that they dont have to confirm your EOI with other states when they nominte you,but it definately does not make any difference at time of invitation so far as now.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Will I be eligible for selection if I have indicated 'any' as my preferred location in my EOI?

We prefer that candidates list NSW as their location choice in their EOI. If you have selected 'any' however, this will not exclude you from being considered in the selection process.


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Almost every one received interest in past with Any option and theybhave written that it doesnt make any difference however they urge you to select NSW so that they dont have to confirm your EOI with other states when they nominte you,but it definately does not make any difference at time of invitation so far as now.


Well if you read the above link, it clearly states that if one is expecting invite from NSW, then while filing EOI one has to show interest for NSW nomination and it makes sense as well. Secondly, EOI will only freeze(Invited status) once nomination has been approved and I dont think anyone here apply for nomination from 2 states at a time ! That wouldnt make sense !


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Will I be eligible for selection if I have indicated 'any' as my preferred location in my EOI?
> 
> We prefer that candidates list NSW as their location choice in their EOI. If you have selected 'any' however, this will not exclude you from being considered in the selection process.


We "*prefer*" candidates that list NSW as their location choice.

Why should one take chances by selecting Any and why not choosing the state you are seeking nomination from!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> We "*prefer*" candidates that list NSW as their location choice.
> 
> Why should one take chances by selecting Any and why not choosing the state you are seeking nomination from!


Any means including NSW ,and the second post is from NSW websites.Legally they cannot block any candidate to aply any states including NSW but they urge clients to select NSW if they are not qualifying for any other states.reason is when they nominate candidate they have to confirm with other states because only one state goverent can nominate one candidate.
so they mean to say dont select any if you are only qualifying for NSW.so that it makes their work easy but remember this is in terms of nomination and thats why they have written that selecting any will not exclude you from process.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Any luck today guys?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

jeba said:


> Any luck today guys?


So far no one has reported...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

I think they are not going to send any invitaions today, they normally release 10.00a.m-10.30a.m.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

jeba said:


> I think they are not going to send any invitaions today, they normally release 10.00a.m-10.30a.m.


Not necessary sometimes they send between 2.00pm to 4.oopm and even between 5.00 pm to 6.00pm as well.Many of clients have agents so it takes times for clients to know about intimation of invitation.So be hopeful and enjoy the wait as thats the only way to live this moments.Remember friday or monday as thats what they did in last financial year.what is your points breakdown Jeba???


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Not necessary sometimes they send between 2.00pm to 4.oopm and even between 5.00 pm to 6.00pm as well.Many of clients have agents so it takes times for clients to know about intimation of invitation.So be hopeful and enjoy the wait as thats the only way to live this moments.Remember friday or monday as thats what they did in last financial year.what is your points breakdown Jeba???


Hope for the best

Total 60+5
English 0
Occupation 261313
EOI date: 3rd of June


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

jeba said:


> Hope for the best
> 
> Total 60+5
> English 0
> ...


So u didnt get invitation for 6 july DIBP Rounds???


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

jdesai said:


> So u didnt get invitation for 6 july DIBP Rounds???


6th July was only for 65+ people not for 60 pointers specially for 2613 occupations.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

jeba said:


> 6th July was only for 65+ people not for 60 pointers specially for 2613 occupations.


Ok,yeah i can understand because of backlogs but next round will be of 60 points as this happens every time at start of the year.Normally august till march people get invitation in less than 3 weeks with 60 points bit this time department start only monthly basis so keep an eye for next round which is in August.


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi, I have been following the forum for a while and have a few questions. My points breakdown are as follow:

Age: 30 points
IELTS: 10 points
Education: 10 points
Aus Study Req: 5 points

now that makes it 55 points, however I am planning to get my overseas degree to be recognized through VETASSESS. If I submit the EOI now and add the VETASSESS result later, will I still be able to claim 60+5 instead of 55+5? Will EOI update the points shown when I update the profile later? Since I am assuming that once I submitted the EOI it will only show the current points.

My occupation is Baker btw, any chances for tradesperson to migrate through NSW SS?

Thanks!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Your overseas education must be related to your skill assessment and which in turn related to your 2 year study in Australia then and only then you can claim your education and 2 year study points.I reccomend you to meet a good MARA agent as your case is bit ambiguous and i highly doubt your points breakdown.

Thanks


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi jdesai,

As far as I know, we can claim points from unrelated qualification for education.
In my case, I have a related diploma to my occupation and an unrelated degree. I have done my homework but please give me advice if you think I am wrong.

So:
My age is 30 - 30 points
IELTS (L8, R9, W7, S7.5) - 10 points
Education (Adv. Diploma of Hospitality with Cert. III in Patisserie) - 10 points
Aus Study Req. (2 years in total studying adv. diploma in Australia) - 5 points

Thus I have 55 points at the moment, and an overseas degree in graphic design will get me another 5 points for the education. Oh, and FYI, I have my skills assessed as well since I have a related qualification..

Thanks





jdesai said:


> Your overseas education must be related to your skill assessment and which in turn related to your 2 year study in Australia then and only then you can claim your education and 2 year study points.I reccomend you to meet a good MARA agent as your case is bit ambiguous and i highly doubt your points breakdown.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> Hi jdesai,
> 
> As far as I know, we can claim points from unrelated qualification for education.
> In my case, I have a related diploma to my occupation and an unrelated degree. I have done my homework but please give me advice if you think I am wrong.
> ...


But your skill assessment is as Baker and you studied two year diploma in baker in Australia.An overseas degree must be related to your diploma in Baker in Australia.else you can claim 10 points for diploma and 5 points for australian study.But again I am not expert contact MARA agent.


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

jdesai said:


> But your skill assessment is as Baker and you studied two year diploma in baker in Australia.An overseas degree must be related to your diploma in Baker in Australia.else you can claim 10 points for diploma and 5 points for australian study.But again I am not expert contact MARA agent.



Thanks for the reply, through my "research" on DIBP website (before they got updated), I found these paragraphs.

"To claim points for a qualification obtained overseas, the qualification will need to be recognised as being of a standard comparable to the relevant Australian level qualification. Generally,applicants will be able to request an opinion on their qualification claims from the relevant assessing authority when seeking their skills assessment. For further information about this process, applicants should contact the relevant assessing authority. See: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

*An applicant may also be able to claim points for a qualification not related to their nominated occupation, for example they may hold a trade qualification related to their nominated occupation and an unrelated Bachelor degree.* If the assessing authority conducting their skills assessment cannot provide an opinion on the non related qualification, applicants should contact the Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services (VETASSESS). VETASSESS is the national assessing authority for a broad range of management, administration, professional and associate professional occupations.See: VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training Services"

Therefore, I think I will take my chances to claim for the points  As for the EOI updating the points later after I received the VETASSESS result, please advise anyone, Thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

You give it a try but all depends on VETAASES as i told you i m not expert contact MARA agent .


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

jdesai said:


> You give it a try but all depends on VETAASES as i told you i m not expert contact MARA agent .


Noted, thanks heaps for replying btw


----------



## Gtstar (Jul 8, 2015)

DIBP announced state nomination will now be opened for 2015-2016

128,550 places will be for skilled migrants including employer sponsor and general skilled

57400 for familly migrants and 565 for others


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

lane:


Gtstar said:


> DIBP announced state nomination will now be opened for 2015-2016
> 
> 128,550 places will be for skilled migrants including employer sponsor and general skilled
> 
> 57400 for familly migrants and 565 for others


GREAT SO FAR GOING EVERYTHING EXCELLENT AND SAME AS LAST YEAR WITH CAP RESET TO ZERO.SO BE HOPEFULL AND WAIT AND WATCH.


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Do we have the spreadsheet for NSW July 2015 Invitations like earlier..




jdesai said:


> lane:
> 
> GREAT SO FAR GOING EVERYTHING EXCELLENT AND SAME AS LAST YEAR WITH CAP RESET TO ZERO.SO BE HOPEFULL AND WAIT AND WATCH.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

sdeepak said:


> Do we have the spreadsheet for NSW July 2015 Invitations like earlier..


As new spreadsheet making is difficult task because expats who are expecting invites are scattered along all the threads and so its good to have old spreadsheets to keep an eye and also helps to analyze previous invitation and put updates in this thread.for your convenience,I put the link of spreadsheet once again.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0
:fingerscrossed::juggle:lane:


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Good that we have an eye on the old as well..

One more thing i believe is that the NSW will continue to send the invitations with the old occupations list till july end..Again the new occupations list will be published by july end and the invitations wil be issued based on the new list..is my understanding correct ?



jdesai said:


> As new spreadsheet making is difficult task because expats who are expecting invites are scattered along all the threads and so its good to have old spreadsheets to keep an eye and also helps to analyze previous invitation and put updates in this thread.for your convenience,I put the link of spreadsheet once again.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0
> :fingerscrossed::juggle:lane:


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

sdeepak said:


> Good that we have an eye on the old as well..
> 
> One more thing i believe is that the NSW will continue to send the invitations with the old occupations list till july end..Again the new occupations list will be published by july end and the invitations wil be issued based on the new list..is my understanding correct ?


Yes,and also may be they will suspend occupations for every three months who already have got enough invitations.This time according to me they might suspend Accountants and few IT occupations and may be they will bring back engineers for 1 or 2 intakes.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Does anyone know below information?

1.How much is NSW state sponsorshi application fee if someone receive invitation for application after EOI submission?

2. I have 55 points now. To apply for NSW state sponsorship, I need to create EOI under 190 or 189 visa category?


----------



## #Hashtag (May 29, 2015)

Hi, 

I submitted EOI for NSW Skilled Nomination. 

Submitted Date: 03-June-2015
Points : 55 + 5

I haven't received invitation so far :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

aminul112 said:


> Does anyone know below information?
> 
> 1.How much is NSW state sponsorshi application fee if someone receive invitation for application after EOI submission?
> 
> 2. I have 55 points now. To apply for NSW state sponsorship, I need to create EOI under 190 or 189 visa category?


You can create EOI for both 189 and 190 but remember select NSW or Any in seeking state nomination option in your EOI.Also if you are out side australia,the fees for state sponsorship after invitation is $ 300 AUD and if you are in Australia or onshore it is $330AUD.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

#Hashtag said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted EOI for NSW Skilled Nomination.
> 
> ...


Whats your detail like points break down and occupation???


----------



## #Hashtag (May 29, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Whats your detail like points break down and occupation???


Age: 30p
Education : 15
English: 10
Work Experience : 0

Applied for ICT Business Analyst - 261111


----------



## sdeepak (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi MAte,

Your occupation is listed in SA list..If you have interest in SA, you can give a try for SA..



#Hashtag said:


> Age: 30p
> Education : 15
> English: 10
> Work Experience : 0
> ...


----------



## manijeh_shabkhosh (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you, good news


----------



## #Hashtag (May 29, 2015)

But I Guess SA is asking to show some financial back up right 
?


----------



## kashefbasher (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi,
Good day to everyone, can someone plz tell me when the next round of invitation from NSW for 190 will run.
I am on 60 points (190) and occupation code is 261313.

thanks


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi All,
I joined expat forum today. First of all I would like to thank each member of the expat forum who has shared valid information among others. Guys I fall into category 261312(Developer programmer) and Ihave 55 points without Ielts.
I scored 7 in speaking and Listening and 6.5 in reading and writing, So not able to apply for category 189.So planning to apply for NSW sponsorship.
My Question is that am I eligible for NSW and how much time it will take to get invitation for NSW and how many vacancies are there for the category I mentioned above.


Thanks Baljit


----------



## MahmudRochy (Mar 4, 2015)

samage said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am mechanical engineer and skill assessed by EA. I dont see any mechanical engineer here whether any mechanical engineer get invited or not?
> 
> ...


There are heaps of Mechanical Engineer here but no one got invited so far, you are eligible to apply for 189, why waiting for 190?


----------



## Atis (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Baljit,

NSW requires at least 7 in each part of IELTS or an overall score of 7.5, so unfortunately no, you are not eligible for 190 in NSW.



Baljit Singh said:


> Hi All,
> I joined expat forum today. First of all I would like to thank each member of the expat forum who has shared valid information among others. Guys I fall into category 261312(Developer programmer) and Ihave 55 points without Ielts.
> I scored 7 in speaking and Listening and 6.5 in reading and writing, So not able to apply for category 189.So planning to apply for NSW sponsorship.
> My Question is that am I eligible for NSW and how much time it will take to get invitation for NSW and how many vacancies are there for the category I mentioned above.
> ...


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I have 2 questions regarding NSW SS:

1. I want to apply for NSW SS as SW Engg 261313. My wife already has +ve assessment for 263212 ICT Support Engg. (But 263212 is not present in NSW occupation list, it is however present in class 189 CSOL list). So can I claim 5 partner skill points if I am applying for NSW SS 190 visa?

2. What are the chances of getting NSW SS invite for 261313 SW Engg with 60 points (including SS 5 points)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Atis (Jul 6, 2015)

Atis said:


> Hi Baljit,
> 
> NSW requires at least 7 in each part of IELTS or an overall score of 7.5, so unfortunately no, you are not eligible for 190 in NSW.


Sorry Baljit, I have mislead you with this, it is SA where these ielts restrictions apply.


----------



## kashefbasher (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi,
Good day to everyone, can someone plz tell me when will the next round of invitation from NSW for 190 run ?
I am on 60 points (190) and occupation code is 261313 and IELTS (W 6.5, S 6.5, L 6, R 6)

thanks


----------



## kashefbasher (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi,
Good day to everyone, can someone plz tell me when will the next round of invitation from NSW for 190 run ?
I am on 60 points (190) and occupation code is 261313 and IELTS (W 6.5, S 6.5, L 6, R 6)

thanks


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

kashefbasher said:


> Hi,
> Good day to everyone, can someone plz tell me when will the next round of invitation from NSW for 190 run ?
> I am on 60 points (190) and occupation code is 261313 and IELTS (W 6.5, S 6.5, L 6, R 6)
> 
> thanks


190 is a running process. There will be no invitatin "rounds" for 190. Only for 189, there will be invitations round held. Those are expected to be on the first monday of the month(estimated from the experts here). 

You may receive the 190 invite anytime depending upon the need for your occupation. 

Cheers


----------



## kashefbasher (Jul 2, 2013)

sudeepdai said:


> 190 is a running process. There will be no invitatin "rounds" for 190. Only for 189, there will be invitations round held. Those are expected to be on the first monday of the month(estimated from the experts here).
> 
> You may receive the 190 invite anytime depending upon the need for your occupation.
> 
> Cheers



thanks sadeepdai,
before EOI based selection, NSW was conducting nomination process after every 3 month as i remember, thats why is concerned about coming nomination time.

thanks


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

*NSW sponsorship*

Hi Atis,

Thanks for the quick response, but as per my understanding.NSW requires competent english means 6 in each section and I also fall into sol and csol list.


Please let me know in case I missed any important info.

Best Regards
Baljit Singh


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Dear Experts,

Any clue when NSW is starting the invitations for Engineers, It seem they hold it since long.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi Atis,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response, but as per my understanding.NSW requires competent english means 6 in each section and I also fall into sol and csol list.
> 
> ...


Eligibility for NSW state sponsorship is 60 DIBP points that is 55+5 with competent english which is 6 each in all the module of language test or equivalent to that in any recognize english test like PTE,TOEFL,CAE OR OTE.
However its a competetive proces and higher english score is advisable to get invitation and in past 55 +5 with 6 each in IELTS have received very few invitations from Feb 2015 to June 2015 intakes in previus financial year.So try to improve english with 7 each in all module for better chances to get invitation.

Thank You


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Guys,

Any idea how long it takes to get 189 visa approved after CO is allocated and all documents including medical and PCC is submited?

Regards


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any idea how long it takes to get 189 visa approved after CO is allocated and all documents including medical and PCC is submited?
> 
> Regards


2 to 4 weeks,if case officer thinks everything is genuine in a particular case.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

ahsa said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any idea how long it takes to get 189 visa approved after CO is allocated and all documents including medical and PCC is submited?
> 
> Regards


You may refer https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277 for more details...


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

kashefbasher said:


> Hi,
> Good day to everyone, can someone plz tell me when will the next round of invitation from NSW for 190 run ?
> I am on 60 points (190) and occupation code is 261313 and IELTS (W 6.5, S 6.5, L 6, R 6)
> 
> thanks


Hi Friends,

Is anybody on the forum with 261312 category with competent English got the invite from NSW.

Thanks
Baljit singh


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for the information dear, is anybody on the forum who has competent english got the invite for NSW sposorship.

Baljit Singh


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Dry my an code is 261313


----------



## iamishant (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for the information on the thread.

I have 30(Age) + 15 (Education) + 10 (IELTS) = 55 points.
EOI submitted 27.05.2015

What are the chances of getting an invite in July end ( new invites expected in July end ) ?


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi iamishant,

Hereafter invites only monthly.next is in aug


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*NSW SS Query*



jdesai said:


> Hi,
> This thread is for folks expecting invitation for NSW state sponsorship in new financial year that is from 1st July 2015.Rememember this group is created only for invitation information and guidance.This group is also for people who could not got invitation from Feb 2015 to June 2015 intake.Information sharing will be highly appreciated as its very frustrating specially to wait for invitation.
> 
> Below is the link from google spreadsheet where still many people are anxiously waiting for invitation.
> ...


Hey jdesai,
Just wondering mate, when did you submit your EOI for NSW SS as we submited our's on 7/7/2015.
Here is our breakdown points:

Main applicant: Occupation: Chemical Engineer (Engineers Australia +ve outcome)
Spouse: Occupation: Developer Programmer (myself) (Australia Computer Society +ve outcome)
Age: 30
Education: B.E (India) + MS (Germany): 15
Work Experience 3 years+ = 5
IELTS (L-7.5, R-7.0,W-6.5,S-7.5) : 0
NSW SS: 5
Spouse: 5
Total claiming points = 60 

Do you have any idea when is the expected time of invitation?

Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

**

No invitation today also


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

How to get spouse points


----------



## friezo (Jul 9, 2015)

iamishant said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Thanks for the information on the thread.
> 
> ...


With IELTS min 7 and if your skill is listed in SOL and CSOL u have a possibility to receive a invite with in 30 days.


----------



## friezo (Jul 9, 2015)

How about 60 pts + 5 pts ss and IELTS 6.0 , is it possible to get a invite in 30days time ? thks in advance


----------



## friezo (Jul 9, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Eligibility for NSW state sponsorship is 60 DIBP points that is 55+5 with competent english which is 6 each in all the module of language test or equivalent to that in any recognize english test like PTE,TOEFL,CAE OR OTE.
> However its a competetive proces and higher english score is advisable to get invitation and in past 55 +5 with 6 each in IELTS have received very few invitations from Feb 2015 to June 2015 intakes in previus financial year.So try to improve english with 7 each in all module for better chances to get invitation.
> 
> Thank You


How about 60 pts + 5 pts ss and IELTS 6.0 , is it possible to get a invite in 30days time ? thks in advance


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

friezo said:


> How about 60 pts + 5 pts ss and IELTS 6.0 , is it possible to get a invite in 30days time ? thks in advance


My EOI effective date is 3rd June and I am still waiting. We never know my friend.


----------



## LNR (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello friends...

Hey Jdesai... hope you are fine... Any updates for mechanical, electrical and electronics engineers... can the 55 pointers expect something by july end .. /August... ??

ANZSCO: 233512 (Professional Mechanical Engineer )
IELTS : 8,8,8,6.5 / 8,8,9,6.5 : 0 points 
Work ex : 5 yrs : 10 points
Age : 30 points
Edu : 15 points


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

I highly doubt that NSW has been sending any invitations recently. They have not even said anything about why so!

Hopefully something comes up soon.
Cheers


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

shivily said:


> Hello leap,
> 
> When did you apply?
> 
> And what is the SOL code?


Hi! Me and my partner have the exact situation and submission date with you. Would you plz let me know when you will get your invitation?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

NSW is going into structural change and may issue invitation in this week and then publish new SOL.However this information is based on telephonic conversation through operator and may vary in time.So keep an eye on all threads for invitation.
Thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

LNR said:


> Hello friends...
> 
> Hey Jdesai... hope you are fine... Any updates for mechanical, electrical and electronics engineers... can the 55 pointers expect something by july end .. /August... ??
> 
> ...




So far not.Only waiting and watching the threads as its a new process.from your breakpoints,i can say,Improve english as its very competetive and has limited chance as NSW issuing based on 
this in the following order:
DIBP POINTS,
ENGLISH,
EXPERIENCE.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Is there any additional information on NSW list update? The only info seems to be post by jdesai (above) based on his call to them. 

Experts, wht is you opinion on ICT BA in the future list? Does it a chance?


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Is there any additional information on NSW list update? The only info seems to be post by jdesai (above) based on his call to them.
> 
> Experts, wht is you opinion on ICT BA in the future list? Does it a chance?


As per their website they are going to publish the updated SOL list by this month end.

I am waiting for that...


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi Can you enlighten me... Iam new in google form

65 points without SS
EOI Effect Date = 5/13/2015
NSW Invitation date = 20 May, 2015

So after 7 days he was invited to apply for NSW? quite fast ah?


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

grant512 said:


> Hi Can you enlighten me... Iam new in google form
> 
> 65 points without SS
> EOI Effect Date = 5/13/2015
> ...


those were old stories.... 65 pointer will get invitation for 189..why would people with 65 will go for NSW


----------



## path_prasanna (Jan 18, 2015)

when will nsw put up the 2015/16 SOL list for 489??ANy idea guys


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

path_prasanna said:


> when will nsw put up the 2015/16 SOL list for 489??ANy idea guys


as per NSW website will be end of july


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Hi everyone. What do you thing are the chances for an invite from NSW with 60 points without SS for NSW? (for accountant)


----------



## riyansydney (Jul 7, 2015)

terry3218 said:


> Hi everyone. What do you thing are the chances for an invite from NSW with 60 points without SS for NSW? (for accountant)


Lets watch the next two invitation round. Hopefully chance may arrive around sep or october time


----------



## riyansydney (Jul 7, 2015)

jeba said:


> My EOI effective date is 3rd June and I am still waiting. We never know my friend.


I have 65 for 190. Haven't receive any invitation yet.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

I am also waiting..
My EOI effective date is July 1st with 60 points(without SS) and IELTS min 7 for 261313..
not sure when NSW will start sending invites..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I guess they wont send invites till the new SOL is out and new year starts.


----------



## geetsingh (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,

Im seeing few posts of Software Engineers & Accountants (both in demans & in SOL)

Posts where applicants have 60 & even 65 & are qualified for 189,

But still going for SS of NSW for extra 5 points & waiting for an Invite

Can somebody guide me, as why for SS & why 190 Visa, when they are qualified for 189 & can save that invite time from NSW(which is along one)????

Straight away apply for 189 EOI & apply for Visa?

Why going for SS even after having 60/65 points & going for SS of NSW??


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

geetsingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im seeing few posts of Software Engineers & Accountants (both in demans & in SOL)
> 
> ...



In my case, I have only 60 points without SS and if I go for 189 I will have to wait for a long time maybe till sept/oct as there are lot of 65 pointers coming in the queue for 261313(as PTE is easier to score) and I don't want to invest again for improving my English language score.
So I thought its better to proceed with 190(and yes, it was a mistake from my agent's part that my EOI got converted to 190 from 189). I am very well aware that 190 visa involves risking the first two years with regard to job opportunities as I would have to stay in NSW even if vacancies do not come up in my field.


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

i posted a wrong info, sorry


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

Is it possible that NSW open 489 for 261313?

For 190, with 60 points including ss, how much avg time nsw takes to invite?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

No invitations today too?


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

jeba said:


> No invitations today too?


Hi jeba i belive we have to wait until august for the next invitation round. When did you apply your EOI. I have applied for the same occupation with 60 pts. I observed that immi site skill select page is updated but not the occupation ceiling and all.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

hnmn4444 said:


> Hi jeba i belive we have to wait until august for the next invitation round. When did you apply your EOI. I have applied for the same occupation with 60 pts. I observed that immi site skill select page is updated but not the occupation ceiling and all.


Not till August. 
Till October. As people will secure 190 invitation first and when they will receive 189 invitation, they will go for 189 and will leave 190. That leftover spot will given to you if you are eligible.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Not till August.
> Till October. As people will secure 190 invitation first and when they will receive 189 invitation, they will go for 189 and will leave 190. That leftover spot will given to you if you are eligible.


Why would you say that leftover spot is given to people applied for 190 SS?

I thought NSW will publish the CSOL list by july end(as published in their site) and will start sending invitations by August.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Wat are the chances for 65 pointer (including ss) for 261313, I mean when I will get invited for 190 .

Please help


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Wat are the chances for 65 pointer (including ss) for 261313, I mean when I will get invited for 190 . Please help


Why waiting for 190 while you are competitive even for 189. Go for 189 directly.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

My NSW SS EOI as a Professional Engineer:

Date: 06/07/2015

Age: 30 pts
Qualification: 15 pts
Language: 10 pts (IELTS - L9.0, R9.0, W7.5, S8.5)
Experience: 0 pts
State Nomination: 5 pts
TOTAL: 60 pts.

I know I just submitted my EOI, but I am curious if I stand much chance with this profile?


----------



## Sayed.Naqvi (May 1, 2015)

dear jdesai

How did you compile the spread sheet? Do individuals fill it by themselves? Otherwise where from you got this data?

Nonetheless thanks for sharing worthwhile info.


----------



## Sayed.Naqvi (May 1, 2015)

Hi

Do we need to do some extra than just selecting NSW in skillselect EOI?

Just want to know if I am missing something for 190. :confused2:


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

I just include in my EOI another visa type 190 for NSW with 65 points including ss. So right now I will be waiting which ever comes first 189 or 190.. Good decision or not?

My Agent did not gave me this option, I only ask her to do it just to have more options.


----------



## The_Dark (Oct 6, 2013)

Any invitations?


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi grant512, 

I am planning to do the same. I have submitted eoi for 189 for 261313 with 60 points by jun 9. I will apply for 190 tomorrow for 261313 with 65 points, my agent is asking 10k inr etc to apply desperately for 190


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Seperat ly


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

@arun32 
Thats the problem having agent we need to shell out more $$$ In my case I have to pay them extra AUS$500 just to tick the box for State Sponsorship! Still no NSW invite after 3 days


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

grant512 said:


> @arun32
> Thats the problem having agent we need to shell out more $$$ In my case I have to pay them extra AUS$500 just to tick the box for State Sponsorship! Still no NSW invite after 3 days


I don't know why you guys go so blindly after your agents... I have hired my agent only for ground paper work and filing the visa... Nothing else... It has saved me tons lot of hassle and money too... You can easily apply for ACS by your own, you don't need any agent for that... Same goes for submitting an EOI, you don't need any expertise for that... You can even file a visa by your self... But at that stage it's better to take help from someone who is expert in it...


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Any recent invitations??

This wait time is really starting to get on my nerves!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

It seems like, as I've said earlier, they have susspended the invitations (maybe not for all professions, but for some at least) since about May and will resume in August. The only question is why didnt they announced it?...


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> It seems like, as I've said earlier, they have susspended the invitations (maybe not for all professions, but for some at least) since about May and will resume in August. The only question is why didnt they announced it?...


yup..You are right..

They could have made an official announcement atleast..


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Not even a single invitation issued since 1 july 2015 that is in new financial year.It looks like they will issue in next week.so be patient and wait and watch.
Thanks


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, Is this EOI different than 189 EOI? Is it skillselect that sends you the invite or the state? Also do you get the invitation at the end of the selection (like 189) or anytime?

Final question,
people did post about the NSWs priority which are:
1) Points
2) Language
3) Experience

However there is no explanation, like if someone with 60 points matches with someone else, then I assume they directly go to the language part. Now for the language part how do they compare? Is it like immigration where they only compare the minimum of the 4 bands or would they compare the overall? For the work experience, do they favour Australian work experience and being currently employed in Australia?


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Any invitations?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Hi, Is this EOI different than 189 EOI? Is it skillselect that sends you the invite or the state? Also do you get the invitation at the end of the selection (like 189) or anytime?
> 
> Final question,
> people did post about the NSWs priority which are:
> ...


It is completely independent of 189 invitation rounds.

It is in same EOI tool, you have to select 190 and the specific state. If you two people are equal on point 1(Points), it will go to Point 2(Langauage- Whoever has higher- Competent,Proficient, Superior), if that is same then similarly go to point 3(Experience), if that is same then EOI date will be used.
Above process is invitation to apply on their site, if they approve your application then you will receive EOI invitation which may or may not happen.
They don't have any criteria for Australia employment, that is already inbuilt in Points test


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

grant512 said:


> @arun32
> Thats the problem having agent we need to shell out more $$$ In my case I have to pay them extra AUS$500 just to tick the box for State Sponsorship! Still no NSW invite after 3 days


People are waiting for months as well, so 3 days is nothing and moreover they are updating list for new financial year so don't expect anything in this month


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

kamy58 said:


> It is completely independent of 189 invitation rounds.
> 
> It is in same EOI tool, you have to select 190 and the specific state. If you two people are equal on point 1(Points), it will go to Point 2(Langauage- Whoever has higher- Competent,Proficient, Superior), if that is same then similarly go to point 3(Experience), if that is same then EOI date will be used.
> Above process is invitation to apply on their site, if they approve your application then you will receive EOI invitation which may or may not happen.
> They don't have any criteria for Australia employment, that is already inbuilt in Points test


The second one in terms of language. Mine is overall Superior (8.0 in IELTS) but according to immi it's proficent as I have 7.5 in writing component. Would I be considered the same for a person who has 7.0 overall in IELTS?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

spark92 said:


> The second one in terms of language. Mine is overall Superior (8.0 in IELTS) but according to immi it's proficent as I have 7.5 in writing component. Would I be considered the same for a person who has 7.0 overall in IELTS?


It would be considered same as the person who has 7 in each.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

spark92 said:


> The second one in terms of language. Mine is overall Superior (8.0 in IELTS) but according to immi it's proficent as I have 7.5 in writing component. Would I be considered the same for a person who has 7.0 overall in IELTS?


Yours is Proficient, overall doesn't count


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

How many additional points if you get Superior result in IELTS?

Mine is 7, 7 , 7.5, 7.5 considered proficient right? +10pts for me...


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

grant512 said:


> How many additional points if you get Superior result in IELTS?
> 
> Mine is 7, 7 , 7.5, 7.5 considered proficient right? +10pts for me...



20 for superior and 10 for proficient.
Yes, yours is proficient.
If you get 8 in EACH band, then its superior.

Cheers


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

wow 20pts! that's a lot of loving! imagine If I got superior then from 50pts I'll have 70pts! 

Thanks! for the info... @sudeepdai


----------



## InternalAuditor (May 6, 2015)

Dear Forum members!

Has anybody from the forum recently applied for state sponsor from NSW under Internal Audit Category? If Yes, then can you please share how long does it take from lodging EOI to actually receiving an invitation from NSW? I have submitted my EOI on May 31, 2015 for NSW and so far just waiting and reading posts and getting worried day by day

Regards


----------



## raj_07 (May 15, 2015)

Dear Experts,

With 70 points(including 5 from the state), what are my changes to get invite in the next round. My passport will expire on 14th march, 2016. Should I make new passport before apply for 190 as in Bangladesh passport(Machine Readable) is not renewable.

One more qurey, if I get invitation for 190, will it be valid to have the changes for 189 invitation.

Plz suggest.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello All,
Congratulations for those who have received invitations and best wishes for others like me ;-)
I ve applied for NSW state nomination(190) in 261314 as software tester with 55 points as segregated below
Age: 30 pts (32 yrs)
Education: 15 pts (AQF Bachelor)
Experience: 10 pts
IELTS: 0 pts (R:7.5, L:7.5, S:6.5, W:6.0)

I have total 9 yrs of experience in 3 org. starting from April 2006 till date, out of which ACS has considered my experience from April 2010. 
I joined my latest organisation in Jan 2010.
How should I update my EOI for the relevant experience? Single entry for the org starting with Jan 2010 till date OR should I create 2 separate entries(Jan 2010 to Mar 2010 & Apr 2010 till date). It would make no difference in points to the EOI. 

Also, what are my chances as a 60 pointer and if I update my EOI, will the update date be considered as EOI submission date?

Bit worried with some blogs of the rejected visas...


----------



## venki09 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Any civil engineers*

Hello,

I applied for NSW in nov 2014, rules had changes in btwn, they will select our EOI and send invitation. in that process i got invitation from NSW to apply SS, i applied accordingly. waiting for invitaion. Mayi know any body for NSW - civil engineers??


----------



## venki09 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Any civil engineers*

May i know any civil engineering applying for NSW??


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

venki09 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied for NSW in nov 2014, rules had changes in btwn, they will select our EOI and send invitation. in that process i got invitation from NSW to apply SS, i applied accordingly. waiting for invitaion. Mayi know any body for NSW - civil engineers??


ME civil engineer, EOI effected on 29/5/2015, no invitation got yet.

whats your points break down?

mine: Age 30 + Edu 15 + Exp 10 + IELTS 0 =55


----------



## The_Dark (Oct 6, 2013)

Any Electrical engineers waiting for NSW SS?

I am on 55 + 5 points...EOI submitted 30th June. Occupation ceilings is not applicable to SS so it means people with more points will be invited first regardless of their occupations..?

Thanks


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

What are chances of getting invitation from NSW with points:

age: 30
edu:15
exp: 10 (5 yrs 10 months)
english: (L 8,R 7.5, W 6, S 7 - Overall 7)
NSW SS: 5

total: 55+5
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob (Feb 23, 2014)

Dear All, 

what is the IELTS requirement for Category "Telecommunication Network Engineer" code 263312 in NSW ?

Plz help..

Regards,

Zeeshan


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

Dear experts,
I submitted my EOI yesterday(23.07.2015) ,Total-60 with SS invitation,as an engineering technologist,for visa-190 nsw,Ielts-L-6.5,R-8,W-6.5,S-6.5,Age-39 years,Exp-14 years,
-Any chance getting invitation with above scores?


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Dear All,
> 
> what is the IELTS requirement for Category "Telecommunication Network Engineer" code 263312 in NSW ?
> 
> ...


As far as my knowledge all occupations need minimum IELTS -6 band in all sections.
what is your Ielts score?


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob (Feb 23, 2014)

alam1976 said:


> As far as my knowledge all occupations need minimum IELTS -6 band in all sections.
> what is your Ielts score?


My score overall 6.5 (L-6.5, R-6, W-6, S-6.5)

Is there any chance of getting invitation with this score ?


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> My score overall 6.5 (L-6.5, R-6, W-6, S-6.5)
> 
> Is there any chance of getting invitation with this score ?


NSW invitation not start yet,nobody knows what will be in future.My score same like you.(L-6.5,R-8,w-6.5,s-6.5,ov-7),my occupation-engineering technologist.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey zeeshan,

Any idea why nsw haven't started and when will they start.

Its really frustrating to wait


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob (Feb 23, 2014)

arun32 said:


> Hey zeeshan,
> 
> Any idea why nsw haven't started and when will they start.
> 
> Its really frustrating to wait


Hello Arun,

I am sorry i dont have any idea. I am new to this forum and looking some information  

Hope soon they will give invitation..


----------



## path_prasanna (Jan 18, 2015)

Most probably they'll start from August after they put up the sol list for 2015-16.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

When was the last person who got invitation for 190 who had 65 points?


----------



## fzrashid (Mar 11, 2013)

alam1976 said:


> NSW invitation not start yet,nobody knows what will be in future.My score same like you.(L-6.5,R-8,w-6.5,s-6.5,ov-7),my occupation-engineering technologist.


We are in the same boat, did you apply with 60 or 65 points?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

fzrashid said:


> We are in the same boat, did you apply with 60 or 65 points?


60 to 189 and 65 to 190 I applied in this month.


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

how i can add my details in google doc.?
EOI submitted -23.07.2015.
total points-55 without SS.
minimum Ielts-6
exp-13 years 9 months.
occupation-engineering technologist.
applied from UAE.


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

fzrashid said:


> We are in the same boat, did you apply with 60 or 65 points?


Yes we are in same boat,I applied with 60.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

alam1976 said:


> how i can add my details in google doc.?
> EOI submitted -23.07.2015.
> total points-55 without SS.
> minimum Ielts-6
> ...


I have entered your details in the Google document on your behalf... at present your entry is at Sr. No. 176... 

Google sheet link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=610498803


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> alam1976 said:
> 
> 
> > how i can add my details in google doc.?
> ...


Thank you .


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

Any update guys?


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello All 
I submitted EOI for*190* in NSW with* 60* points W/O SS on *27/07/15*
Points Breakdown:
Age( 25Years)- 30
Education (Adv. Diploma)-10
Overseas Exp( 3Yrs)- 5
Aus Exp (1.5 Years)-5
Ielts 8 ( L-9,R-8.5,W-7,S-7.5)-10

When can i expect an invitation?

I also submitted an EOI for 189 on 24/07/15. What are my chances ?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello NSW applicants,

Kindly add me into the spread sheet as well having with the following details for Systems Analyst(261112):-

Age(31):- 30
English(PTE-A):- 10
Education(AQF): - 15
Exp.(7 yrs 1 M) :- 10
State Sponchor(NSW): 5 (expecting)

Total 70 points.

Thanks in adv. 

I want to apply for NSW as my brother lives in there, at the same time, it takes more time for 189 process from Bangaldesh(according to Bangladeshi experts in this forum)


----------



## venki09 (Jun 20, 2013)

*SS invitation*



happycory said:


> ME civil engineer, EOI effected on 29/5/2015, no invitation got yet.
> 
> whats your points break down?
> 
> mine: Age 30 + Edu 15 + Exp 10 + IELTS 0 =55


Hello Happy cory,

B.tech civil engineer, got SS - invitation to apply for NSW on 10.07.15. 
I got total 55 points + 5 points for SS - total 60 points. 
I applied in november, assessment completed in december and applied for EOI. In the meanwhile rules changed. we have apply online and that was not happened for me in february,2015. again after they selected my EOI and i got invitation for applying SS. Now waiting for inviation. 

contact to my id [email protected]


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello NSW applicants,
> 
> Kindly add me into the spread sheet as well having with the following details for Systems Analyst(261112):-
> 
> ...


When you submitted your EOI...?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> When you submitted your EOI...?


Hello Ricks,

I created and submitted the EOI on 22nd of January and last updated on july. In addition, in my EOI Homepage, date of effect is showing 22/07/2015.


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

venki09 said:


> Hello Happy cory,
> 
> B.tech civil engineer, got SS - invitation to apply for NSW on 10.07.15.
> I got total 55 points + 5 points for SS - total 60 points.
> ...


Hello, Venki,

You really lost your precious opportunity for SS last year, now they barely invite EA occupations now, we will see in August for clarification.

BR,
Cory


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Ricks,
> 
> I created and submitted the EOI on 22nd of January and last updated on july. In addition, in my EOI Homepage, date of effect is showing 22/07/2015.


I have entered your details in the Google document on your behalf... at present your entry is at Sr. No. 177...

Google sheet link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=150190088


----------



## Vasanthr880 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Anyone with occupation code 149211 got NSW invite from July 2014 till date?
Checked the google spreadsheet but couldn't find any invite for this job code. I have submitted my EOI on 15 th July for NSW with (65+5) points, hoping it will be available in the SOL this month.

Is there anyone in this forum with the same job code awaiting NSW invite?

Regards,
Vasanthraj

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
149211 /IELTS 7.5 / 65+5 points / NSW EOI submitted on 15th July 2015


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

happycory said:


> Hello, Venki,
> 
> You really lost your precious opportunity for SS last year, now they barely invite EA occupations now, we will see in August for clarification.
> 
> ...


He said he already got invitation to apply for SS in July though.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> I have entered your details in the Google document on your behalf... at present your entry is at Sr. No. 177...
> 
> Google sheet link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=150190088


There are a lot of people who sent EOI around 2014 (even at first months of the year) but there is no information about their invitation date. Did they just stop visiting the site/forget to update their situation or are they still waiting for invitation ?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

lugia1 said:


> There are a lot of people who sent EOI around 2014 (even at first months of the year) but there is no information about their invitation date. Did they just stop visiting the site/forget to update their situation or are they still waiting for invitation ?


I'm guessing that the ones with 55 points could be still waiting (or the ones who got 60 points but only 6 in IELTS)


----------



## Kab (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi,
Can I get points for partner skill if skill is from CSOL list. I have applied from NSW skill list and my partner's skill is not in the NSW skill list. Please give some information. Thanks


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I'm guessing that the ones with 55 points could be still waiting (or the ones who got 60 points but only 6 in IELTS)



Hi Dear,

I have seen your reply and as per your comments it means person who has 55 points without IELTS and have 6 band in each module are very less chance to get invite from NSW. Is it right.

thanks


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello everyone.

Thanks for helping out people by sharing your valuable experiences.

My question is that my agent has already submitted my 2 separate EOIs for 189 60 points and 190 NSW 65 points in the same ANZSCO code(10th July). Now keeping that in mind, can I submit another EOI (3rd EOI) myself for 489 Regional Visa (Territory sponsorship) in a different ANZSCO code?? I am not sure whether it's possible or not..kindly put some light.

I have seen few people saying that multiple EOI are not recommended etc.

And what are chances of getting NSW 190 Invitation for 60+5 points Accountants, EOI submitted on 10th July?.. I know 189 is a bit hard for 60 points at this stage.

Thanks in advance.

Kutub.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

red_man said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Thanks for helping out people by sharing your valuable experiences.
> 
> ...


Who says they aren't?


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

BTW just adding information, chances of NSW 190 60+5 with 7,7,7,7 in Ielts.
Thanks.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> I have seen your reply and as per your comments it means person who has 55 points without IELTS and have 6 band in each module are very less chance to get invite from NSW. Is it right.
> 
> thanks


Well I did my assumption based on the Google docs excel document shared. Almost anyone who have been waiting for longer than 3-4 months are 55 points and/or has IELTS 6


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Well I did my assumption based on the Google docs excel document shared. Almost anyone who have been waiting for longer than 3-4 months are 55 points and/or has IELTS 6



What about 55 points and IELTS 7 (average 8)? 

I had 2 (awaiting 3rd results) ielts attempts and keep getting 7.5 in writing, (all other 8.5 and 9) and with PTE i get very low speaking 75 (on 2 attempts).


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Spark92 

I just read few people's comments about saying that we shouldn't submit multiple EOI with different ANZSOC codes...I have a feeling that we can submit multiple but not 100% sure with different ANZSOC codes though.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> What about 55 points and IELTS 7 (average 8)?
> 
> I had 2 (awaiting 3rd results) ielts attempts and keep getting 7.5 in writing, (all other 8.5 and 9) and with PTE i get very low speaking 75 (on 2 attempts).


I have no idea honestly, best to apply and see, but if I were you I would just go and check if there is someone similar to your points and similar to your occupation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I have no idea honestly, best to apply and see, but if I were you I would just go and check if there is someone similar to your points and similar to your occupation.



Yeah, i am just transsfering money to immigration adviser. I will apply as ICT Business Analyst, i see that plenty of 55 pointers getting an invite. Thanks anyway


----------



## Nanda1983 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi guys. Got invitation from nsw today.


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

Kab said:


> Hi,
> Can I get points for partner skill if skill is from CSOL list. I have applied from NSW skill list and my partner's skill is not in the NSW skill list. Please give some information. Thanks


Hi kab,

yes you can claim points for the partner skills if your skill and your partner skill is there in CSOL list. It doesn't required your partner skills to be in NSW skill list.


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nanda1983 said:


> Hi guys. Got invitation from nsw today.


Can you please mention your points, IELTS score and ANZ code


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Nanda1983 said:


> Hi guys. Got invitation from nsw today.


Congts..Please let us know your points count,IELTS score,date of applied and ICT code ..Thanks in advance


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*NSW SS Query*



Nanda1983 said:


> Hi guys. Got invitation from nsw today.


Hi Nanda1983,
Congratulation for that. May i know your breakdown point scores please?
Such as IELTS, date of EOI submitted ,occupation and total score,
Thanks,
Nabajit


----------



## Kab (Jul 27, 2015)

mike_0707 said:


> Kab said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi mike_0707,
Thanks for the information.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Nanda1983 said:


> Hi guys. Got invitation from nsw today.


Hello Nanda1983,
Please update your DiBP points,IELTS,Experience and EOI Updates dates here so that people can predict about their Invitations.
Thanks


----------



## Nanda1983 (Jul 27, 2015)

Cook eoi on 1/7/15 score 55


----------



## chalam (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi Friends,
I submitted EOI on 21-Apr-2015 with 55+5(NSW SS) for software engineer(261313) and have not heard anything back so far. Could any of you suggest when can I expect nomination from NSW. Below is my points break down.

Age : 30
Education( M.C.A) : 15
Experience : Australia local 3 yrs 8 months : 10
India 1 yr 6 months(after 2 ys cut) : 0
PTE : 0 (R&L:61, S:63, W:64)

Thanks,
Chalam.


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

chalam said:


> Hi Friends,
> I submitted EOI on 21-Apr-2015 with 55+5(NSW SS) for software engineer(261313) and have not heard anything back so far. Could any of you suggest when can I expect nomination from NSW. Below is my points break down.
> 
> Age : 30
> ...


Me too waiting since April 2015. Same 55 + 5 points, IELTS 0. ANZ code 263111 comp systems and network engineer


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Nanda1983 said:


> Hi guys. Got invitation from nsw today.


Hi Nanda,

Please let us know your points details


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Nanda1983 said:


> Cook eoi on 1/7/15 score 55


congratulation Nanda....

Guessing your are the only one person to receive the NSW invitation this month so far.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Nanda1983 said:


> Cook eoi on 1/7/15 score 55


Is this month July or January ? Did you really get an invitation in less than a month with 55 points ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Is this month July or January ? Did you really get an invitation in less than a month with 55 points ?



Looking at the Google docs spreadsheet its not something unusual,especially for those who applied in April-May period.


----------



## ashu0729 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi Guys , 

I would appreciate if anyone of you can help me with my application for NSW for 190 visa with 60 points.Below is my profile: 

Age - 29 (*30 pts*)
IELTS : L:8 R:8.5 W:7 S:8 - Proficient (*10 points*)
Level of educational : Electronics and Instrumentation Engineer (*15 points*)
Years of experience : I am a software engineer since dec 2009 but ACS deducted 4 years from my profile and therefore is considering my Experience from Jan 2014 (*0 Point*  )
State Nomination (any) : (*5 points*)

*TOTAL :60*

Dates :
ACS +ve : 3 July 2014 [though ACS deducted 4 years from my Exp  ] 
IELTS : 13th Dec 2014
Skill Select EOI Profile created : 2nd Feb 2015
Victorian SS applied : 7th Feb 2015
Victorian SS rejected : 16th April 2015

NSW SS applied : 11th June 2015 . (Mentioned incorrect details related to Experience while filling the application. My points shot upto 70 . i Later realized the mistake when i got an Invite within a week) . Had to Withdraw my Skill Select profile and create a new one.

NEW Skill Select EOI Profile created (Selected NSW in the choice) : 27th Jun 2015

I have not received any Confirmation email from NSW . Last time when i applied for NSW (on 11th june) i got an confirmation Email from NSW mentioning "Application Received" 

a) Can you please let me know if you guys have received this email after submission of your profile for NSW SS ?
b) Can you please provide your inputs if i can apply to other States also . (as i understand we will need to create a new Skill select profile for each state . correct me if i am wrong)
c) With my profile , is there a probability of being invited by NSW. (i have already lost a lot of time and have not progressed much with my application . Any workarounds will be deeply appreciated)
d) if the answer to c) is Yes , can you very roughly provide some timelines.

I would really appreciate your help guys.

Thanks


----------



## Kartik_syd (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Guys

My details for 190 NSW SS visa:

Category: Analyst programmer
Points : 65 (NSW SS)
NSW invitation date: 18/06/2015.
Application Submitted : 20/06/2015.

I have not received NSW approval as of now. Please let me know if anybody with similar status has received the approval from NSW.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Nanda1983 said:


> Cook eoi on 1/7/15 score 55


Is this invitation to submit the NSW application or EOI has been invited for Visa?


----------



## Kartik_syd (Jul 28, 2015)

I had submitted my application for NSW nomination and now I am watiing for their approval. 


EOI submitted : 24/05/2015
NSW application submitted : 20/06/2015
NSW approval: ??


----------



## Rox61 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi ...when is the next invitation round for the nsw 190 ? I am currently waiting for the approval of the NSW nomination which I submitted in 7th July.I have 70 points including 5 pts under general accountant. Also is there a chance of getting invitation in next round..
I am in hurry.

Thanks


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Looking at the Google docs spreadsheet its not something unusual,especially for those who applied in April-May period.


Yeah, I suppose. But as far as i remember those people are either working in IT or accountants which are two major occupations that are in demand. I really doubt any other kind of profession ( for example a chemical engineer like me or other type of engineers) could get invitation with 55 points in less than a month.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Rox 190 doesn't have any invitation rounds.
States where you submitted application, review and send you invitation to apply and later shared invite approval.
Ex: For NSW Candidates will be ranked based on the following key criteria, in the following order:

1. Points score
2. English language ability
3. Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same score on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.

Hope this helps.



Rox61 said:


> Hi ...when is the next invitation round for the nsw 190 ? I am currently waiting for the approval of the NSW nomination which I submitted in 7th July.I have 70 points including 5 pts under general accountant. Also is there a chance of getting invitation in next round..
> I am in hurry.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

Kartik_syd said:


> I had submitted my application for NSW nomination and now I am watiing for their approval.
> 
> 
> EOI submitted : 24/05/2015
> ...


Hi Kartik,

I have seen above that you mentioned that you have submitted your EOI on 24/05/2015 and NSW application on 20/06/2015.
Can you please let me know, what is NSW application as I submitted only EOI for category 190 where I selected NSW. Is there any new process to submit an application first to NSW than EOI, please clarify.

Thanks


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi Kartik,
> 
> I have seen above that you mentioned that you have submitted your EOI on 24/05/2015 and NSW application on 20/06/2015.
> Can you please let me know, what is NSW application as I submitted only EOI for category 190 where I selected NSW. Is there any new process to submit an application first to NSW than EOI, please clarify.
> ...


Once NSW asks you to submit the application then you would have to go their site, pay the fees and submit the application to them. This is precursor to EOI invite.


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Once NSW asks you to submit the application then you would have to go their site, pay the fees and submit the application to them. This is precursor to EOI invite.


Thanks, It means first we need to fill EOI , if I got invite than I need to fill application.Am I right.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Baljit Singh said:


> Thanks, It means first we need to fill EOI , if I got invite than I need to fill application.Am I right.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Correct and if they approve your application they will invite your EOI for visa application


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Correct and if they approve your application they will invite your EOI for visa application


Thanks for quick reply dear.
I have 55 points and Competent English,What are my chances, any idea.


----------



## TKG (Jul 28, 2015)

*Tkg*

Hi Guys,
It was amazing experience for me
Applicant: Onshore with spouse
EOI 190: 23/06/15 with 65 point
NSW Invitation: 25/06/15
NSW Application: 25/06/15
NSW Approval: 26/06/15
VISA invitation: 26/06/15
VISA application: 27/06/15
PCCs and MEDs: 03/07/15
Documents uploaded including form 80 and 1221
CO Allocation: Waiting???
VISA Grant: Waiting????

Any ideas guys, I am looking forward for direct grant 

NSW State nomination was really fast for me


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*NSW SS Queries*



lugia1 said:


> Yeah, I suppose. But as far as i remember those people are either working in IT or accountants which are two major occupations that are in demand. I really doubt any other kind of profession ( for example a chemical engineer like me or other type of engineers) could get invitation with 55 points in less than a month.


Hey Lugia1,
We are waiting for the invitation too as I and my wife both applied NSW SS on 7/7/15 with 60 points( including the NSW points) Chemical Engineer (Main Applicant) and Developer Programer (Secondary Applicant). We have no idea whether get in August or it will more time to get invitation...very frustrating mate.
thanks,
Nabajit


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Correct and if they approve your application they will invite your EOI for visa application


Hi Kamy,
What was your score during EOI submission?
Also, there are some blogs which mention that NSW has stopped sending invites. When did u receive an application request from NSW?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

prakash.pangerkar said:


> Hi Kamy,
> What was your score during EOI submission?
> Also, there are some blogs which mention that NSW has stopped sending invites. When did u receive an application request from NSW?


I didn't receive the invite, I had submitted EOI month back. I don't think they have sent invitations largely in July with some exceptions. NSW is revising the list, probably they will start sending it from monday onwards.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

NSW is sending invites against the current list for DIBP 70 and 65 pointers.However people are receiving invites after 189 invitation so its good for us because that high points clients have not applied for nomination.NSW sent invitations on 5 July and 7 July this year and will start sending invitation once they finalize the New SOL.It is predicted that accountants and some ICT occupation will be suspended for some time like 3 months.Information is based on telephonic conversation with heaps of words like
"May be","May not be","If","Then","That" and "probably" in the conversations

Thanks


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> NSW is sending invites against the current list for DIBP 70 and 65 pointers.However people are receiving invites after 189 invitation so its good for us because that high points clients have not applied for nomination.NSW sent invitations on 5 July and 7 July this year and will start sending invitation once they finalize the New SOL.It is predicted that accountants and some ICT occupation will be suspended for some time like 3 months.Information is based on telephonic conversation with heaps of words like
> "May be","May not be","If","Then","That" and "probably" in the conversations
> 
> Thanks


Interesting...Will this make other applicants cancel their NSW State application? If YES then it will help clear backlog and quicker grant to those who waited. 

But still no official statement so we have to wait and wait..


----------



## Rox61 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi 
According to nsw trade website ,they are saying they will publish the list at the end of july.So does it mean that they are releasing the invitation to apply for the visa 190 who already applied for the nomination ?


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

jdesai said:


> NSW is sending invites against the current list for DIBP 70 and 65 pointers.However people are receiving invites after 189 invitation so its good for us because that high points clients have not applied for nomination.NSW sent invitations on 5 July and 7 July this year and will start sending invitation once they finalize the New SOL.It is predicted that accountants and some ICT occupation will be suspended for some time like 3 months.Information is based on telephonic conversation with heaps of words like
> "May be","May not be","If","Then","That" and "probably" in the conversations
> 
> Thanks



Hi Jdesai,

Its shocking!!!


Suspending ICT, is software engineer falls in ICT?


Please help.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi Jdesai,
> 
> Its shocking!!!
> 
> ...


To be honest it seems illogical, according to the forum and tracker (which is a good indicator) they did not issue too many invites for ICT professionals since February, and they completеly halted inviting at the end of May (most likely they filled up available spots which remained after October susspension, due to the fact that some clients did not apply using their invites). 

Thus, I think they will not suspend it now, but most likely will follow last year trend and suspend by October 2015 - when they reach quota again.


----------



## friezo (Jul 9, 2015)

NSW skilled occupation list for the year 2015 released
http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0008/66878/NSW-190-list.pdf


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

friezo said:


> NSW skilled occupation list for the year 2015 released
> http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0008/66878/NSW-190-list.pdf


This one has been there since February.


----------



## friezo (Jul 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> This one has been there since February.


last week when i checked the website it said New Sol list will be published shortly and there were no invitation this entire July month. You can also see from the discussions above in the forum that SOL will be released end of this month.


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*NSW SS Queries*



friezo said:


> NSW skilled occupation list for the year 2015 released
> http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0008/66878/NSW-190-list.pdf


Are you sure this is the new one 2015-16?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

friezo said:


> last week when i checked the website it said New Sol list will be published shortly and there were no invitation this entire July month. You can also see from the discussions above in the forum that SOL will be released end of this month.


Web-site still has the same message: 

NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## friezo (Jul 9, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Are you sure this is the new one 2015-16?


Hope so ! last week same page was stating that new SOL list will be published shortly! NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Vasanthr880 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is not the updated list. The updated list for 2015-16 is yet to be published


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Are you sure this is the new one 2015-16?


They haven't published the new one yet, same old message is displayed on the site.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi Jdesai,
> 
> Its shocking!!!
> 
> ...


I dont think engineers will be suspended but may be Developers,Programers or Analysts.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Guys,

Any idea about Financial Investment Adviser (222311). The occupation was suspended in Feb 2015. My EOI effective date in July 16, 2015 with 65 points including SS for NSW. 

BR,


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Guys..any news?? Any 2613 got invite??


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Can anyone guide be how i can prepare for PTE? any study material, sites, mock test pointers/links. Thanks


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Both DIAC and NSW are not updating their website to give enough information to the people. 
it seems DIAC is not going to update the July 6th invitation round information before next round.
NSW on the other hand is a wildcard. People don't know when they going to update the list (end of July??? today is the last day of July) and when they going to invite and how many invite already being sent.

I hope they come back to the track soon.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

VipanBali said:


> Can anyone guide be how i can prepare for PTE? any study material, sites, mock test pointers/links. Thanks


Hi VipanBali,
There are many discussions on PTE ACADEMIC on different threads in this forum. These were very helpful to me.
Go to those threads, read tips and information.
There are NIR many resources but you can purchase few practice tests.

Visit those PTE ACADEMIC threds....Good luck!


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

jeba said:


> Both DIAC and NSW are not updating their website to give enough information to the people.
> it seems DIAC is not going to update the July 6th invitation round information before next round.
> NSW on the other hand is a wildcard. People don't know when they going to update the list (end of July??? today is the last day of July) and when they going to invite and how many invite already being sent.
> 
> I hope they come back to the track soon.


Hi Jeba,
I feel the same. How can we know back log time for 189 visa for 60 points now?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

aminul112 said:


> Hi Jeba,
> I feel the same. How can we know back log time for 189 visa for 60 points now?


As far as I know cut off for ICT is for 65 pointers and the date is 30th of June. 
Back log is - all the applications lodged with 65+ after 30th of June and 60 pointers from 23rd of March.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> Can anyone guide be how i can prepare for PTE? any study material, sites, mock test pointers/links. Thanks


Go through this thread, it has tons of information
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-327.html#post7807266


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

jeba said:


> Both DIAC and NSW are not updating their website to give enough information to the people.
> it seems DIAC is not going to update the July 6th invitation round information before next round.
> NSW on the other hand is a wildcard. People don't know when they going to update the list (end of July??? today is the last day of July) and when they going to invite and how many invite already being sent.
> 
> I hope they come back to the track soon.


I'm guessing that's because immi changed to border so as usual (which happens a lot in Australian government organisations) they didn't handover things on time.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> This one has been there since February.


New priority list has been published on their website.
NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

@abbasraza

Is this the most recent list? Tnx


----------



## malik.umair56 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi.
guys i submitted my EOI on 29/7/2015.
55+5 General accountant
Breakdown is below
age 24=25points
australian degree and stay = 20
PTE overall 79= 10
190= 5
Total 60points.

Could anyone give me an idea when to expect the invite from
NSW?


----------



## Dmitrii8723 (Jun 2, 2015)

Guys, 
What about NSW 489 occupation list for 2015-2016? Are they going to update it too? Any thoughts?


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

abbasraza said:


> New priority list has been published on their website.
> NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales


Is this list is the most recent one.

Thanks


----------



## Kab (Jul 27, 2015)

Baljit Singh said:


> Is this list is the most recent one.
> 
> Thanks


this is the recent list


----------



## Kab (Jul 27, 2015)

Guys New NSW skilled occupation list for 2015-16 updated.


----------



## Kab (Jul 27, 2015)

grant512 said:


> @abbasraza
> 
> Is this the most recent list? Tnx


Yes this is the new NSW SOL list.


----------



## jayasankar (Jul 10, 2015)

no changes made in the new list


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

Kab said:


> this is the recent list


Thank you dear, I applied EOI with 60(55+5 state) points for NSW for developer programmer.
Do you have any idea, any one who get invite in past with same score.

Thanks


----------



## jayasankar (Jul 10, 2015)

Baljit 55 pointers are getting invitations at a slow speed unless you got good English score and experience in your field.


----------



## Rox61 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thats great news.So when are they will start sending invitation .I have 70 pts including 5 pts for gen.account?? 
Thanks heaps.


----------



## chem14 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi!!! Just want know if there are chemical engineer who were invited already?


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

jayasankar said:


> Baljit 55 pointers are getting invitations at a slow speed unless you got good English score and experience in your field.


Hi Jaya,

I have 7+ experience, but two years deducted by ACS. So claming points for 5 years.
I have given PTE and I got 70 RWS but 64 in Listening, so not able to claim points for proficent English.
Do you know any one who got invitation from NSW with same score.

Thanks


----------



## Dmitrii8723 (Jun 2, 2015)

Guys, 
What about NSW 489 occupation list for 2015-2016? Are they going to update it too? Any thoughts?


----------



## Dmitrii8723 (Jun 2, 2015)

*NSW 489 occupation list 2015-2016*

Guys, 
What about NSW 489 occupation list for 2015-2016? Are they going to update it too? Any thoughts?


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Baljit Singh said:


> Is this list is the most recent one.
> 
> Thanks


Yes this is the new one. Yesterday it was not there


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

What are the financial requirements for NSW Sponsorship?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Cool it seems like updated. Perhaps they were busy on updating the list instead of sending invitations... Did anyone get any invitation btw?


----------



## jayasankar (Jul 10, 2015)

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi Jaya,
> 
> I have 7+ experience, but two years deducted by ACS. So claming points for 5 years.
> I have given PTE and I got 70 RWS but 64 in Listening, so not able to claim points for proficent English.
> ...


Hi Baljit, I've seen people getting invited with the same score but as you applied for developer programmer with 55 points the wait time could be more unless you score 65 in each in PTE and update your score. Your experience will be an added advantage to your points. Please try to score in PTE as their first criteria to send you an invitation are points and English score .


----------



## boxofchoc (Jul 2, 2015)

Dmitrii8723 said:


> Guys,
> What about NSW 489 occupation list for 2015-2016? Are they going to update it too? Any thoughts?


NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales
click on the link... it has been updated


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

jayasankar said:


> Hi Baljit, I've seen people getting invited with the same score but as you applied for developer programmer with 55 points the wait time could be more unless you score 65 in each in PTE and update your score. Your experience will be an added advantage to your points. Please try to score in PTE as their first criteria to send you an invitation are points and English score .


Thanks alot brother.
As I said I already filled EOI, now parallely I will prepare for PTE and will try to score 7 in each.

one last question: Is developer category is not in demand as others, and what is the expected time to get invite for 55 points(6 months,9 minths 0r 1 year)

Thanks


----------



## jayasankar (Jul 10, 2015)

Following occupations have been removed from NSW 190 Skilled List: 232611: Urban Regional Planner, 252311: Dental Spec. & 252312: Dentist


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

grant512 said:


> @abbasraza
> 
> Is this the most recent list? Tnx


Yes, this is a recent list.


----------



## jayasankar (Jul 10, 2015)

Baljit Singh said:


> Thanks alot brother.
> As I said I already filled EOI, now parallely I will prepare for PTE and will try to score 7 in each.
> 
> one last question: Is developer category is not in demand as others, and what is the expected time to get invite for 55 points(6 months,9 minths 0r 1 year)
> ...


Developer category is in demand i.e they get lot of applications and selection is an ongoing process.


----------



## Dmitrii8723 (Jun 2, 2015)

boxofchoc said:


> NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales
> click on the link... it has been updated


190 visas occupation list was updated but 489 occupation list is still the same....that is why I am little bit worried... When are they going to update 489 list too...? Any clues :confused2:


----------



## jayasankar (Jul 10, 2015)

NSW occupation requirements
From July 2015, the NSW 190 program has two streams:

Stream 1: occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)
Stream 2: very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations*
The highest ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) will be invited first.

Throughout the 2015-16 financial year NSW will also select and invite a limited number of very highly scoring skilled candidates in occupations from the broader DIBP CSOL.* Selection under this stream will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand.

*NSW will not be inviting candidates in the following CSOL occupations : Primary School Teacher (241213), Retail Pharmacist (251513), Architectural Draftsperson (312111), Industrial Pharmacist (251512), Hospital Pharmacist (251511) and Architect (232111).

NSW cannot provide an indication of the likelihood of invitation under either of these streams.


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

Could anyone shed some light in here.. I am confused with the steps involved in NSW 190.

I have applied under General Accountant with 70 points including nominated 5 points. 

What happens next if I get selected.. Do I get an invitation to apply for nomination from NSW and wait for it to be approved? Or an invitation from NSW to apply for the final 190 visa itself?


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

sadiislam said:


> Could anyone shed some light in here.. I am confused with the steps involved in NSW 190.
> 
> I have applied under General Accountant with 70 points including nominated 5 points.
> 
> What happens next if I get selected.. Do I get an invitation to apply for nomination from NSW and wait for it to be approved? Or an invitation from NSW to apply for the final 190 visa itself?


 Do I get an invitation to apply for nomination from NSW and wait for it to be approved? YES
Why not applying 189.?


----------



## Mskdear (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi Jayasankar 

High ranking candidates means 65+ candidates correct?

What are the chances of 55+5 (ss).


----------



## ashwini_2015 (Jun 16, 2015)

jayasankar said:


> NSW occupation requirements
> From July 2015, the NSW 190 program has two streams:
> 
> Stream 1: occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)
> ...


Hi jayasankar,

Can you please provide the source of this information. Also, what would be the chances of someone getting an invite for an ICT occupation from a broader CSOL and not in NSW CSOL with 75 points.

Thanks,
Ashwini


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

By the way selection process order has been changed to:

Occupation
Commonwealth Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
English language ability
Skilled employment

It doesn't say which occupations tho :/

EDIT:

I found this:

NSW occupation requirements
From July 2015, the NSW 190 program has two streams:

Stream 1: occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)
Stream 2: very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations*
The highest ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) will be invited first.

So my understanding is if your occupation is in their Priority skilled occupation list ( http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...09/NSW-Occupations-List-for-190_2015-July.pdf ) then you will be invited first. This list looks like it's SOL. So for instance Software Engineer will have priority than Software Tester.


----------



## ashwini_2015 (Jun 16, 2015)

spark92 said:


> By the way selection process order has been changed to:
> 
> Occupation
> Commonwealth Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> ...


Thanks spark. Currenly my spouse occupation ins in CSOL and not sponsored by any state but he has 75 points with ss. Hopefully, he can be considered for stream 2

Thanks,
Ashwini


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

ashwini_2015 said:


> Thanks spark. Currenly my spouse occupation ins in CSOL and not sponsored by any state but he has 75 points with ss. Hopefully, he can be considered for stream 2
> 
> Thanks,
> Ashwini


Mind you that they are not taking a few occupations from CSOL which are mentioned here Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

alam1976 said:


> sadiislam said:
> 
> 
> > Could anyone shed some light in here.. I am confused with the steps involved in NSW 190.
> ...


Thanks for clarifying. I applied for both, not sure if I will get invited on august 3rd through 189.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

So if this visa have 2 streams now as it mentioned at previous post, does that mean 60-65 pointers won't be blocking 55 pointers as much as they used to in the previous season ?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

lugia1 said:


> So if this visa have 2 streams now as it mentioned at previous post, does that mean 60-65 pointers won't be blocking 55 pointers as much as they used to in the previous season ?


I guess it completely depends now because it's open to all sorts of interpretations. It might also mean that they can favour one occupation in the SOL and not favour another one.

My understanding is, if you have really high points (like 70-75) and if your occupation is already in their priority list, then you might be considered for both of the streams (whichever comes first).

However if someone's occupation is not in the priority list, then that person won't block the one who is in priority list.

So I guess this change makes sure that:
1) People with higher scores will be selected even quicker
2) People whose score are below 70 and occupation in priority list will be selected slightly quicker.
3) People whose score are below 70 and occupation only in CSOL will be barely selected.


----------



## jayasankar (Jul 10, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> So if this visa have 2 streams now as it mentioned at previous post, does that mean 60-65 pointers won't be blocking 55 pointers as much as they used to in the previous season ?


The highest ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) will be invited first.

Throughout the 2015-16 financial year NSW will also select and invite a limited number of very highly scoring skilled candidates in occupations from the broader DIBP CSOL.* Selection under this stream will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand.

This implies high pointers will be invited first from their priority list on the other hand , a limited number of high pointers in occupations where there is labour market demand will be selected from the DIBP CSOL


----------



## jayasankar (Jul 10, 2015)

Mskdear said:


> Hi Jayasankar
> 
> High ranking candidates means 65+ candidates correct?
> 
> What are the chances of 55+5 (ss).


The highest ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) will be invited first.

Throughout the 2015-16 financial year NSW will also select and invite a limited number of very highly scoring skilled candidates in occupations from the broader DIBP CSOL.* Selection under this stream will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand.


----------



## jayasankar (Jul 10, 2015)

ashwini_2015 said:


> Hi jayasankar,
> 
> Can you please provide the source of this information. Also, what would be the chances of someone getting an invite for an ICT occupation from a broader CSOL and not in NSW CSOL with 75 points.
> 
> ...


Here is the source link 
Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales

75 points is definitely a high scoring skilled candidate but as they mentioned in their website only a _limited occupations_ in labour market demand from the DIBP CSOL list will be invited


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

It means that if you have high points and you are in DIBP CSOL,you have a chance of getting invitation throughout the year.But priority list of SOL for NSW can be change any time when there is enough number invitations issued.Its a good thinking to secure space for 55 pointers for occupation which are on priority list and which have not have many applicants.So depending on the application in a particular occupation is ankey factor in receving invitation.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

So what is the reason of people with 60+ points applying for this state sponsorship when they do not need extra points ? I have never exactly got that. I don't think the waiting for invitation time is necessarily shorter. The process overall should last longer as there are two stages; first applying for sponsorship and then applying for visa. If their occupation is not on the immigration list but on the NSW occupation list, that must be a very rare case. 

Can anyone clarify this ?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

lugia1 said:


> So what is the reason of people with 60+ points applying for this state sponsorship when they do not need extra points ? I have never exactly got that. I don't think the waiting for invitation time is necessarily shorter. The process overall should last longer as there are two stages; first applying for sponsorship and then applying for visa. If their occupation is not on the immigration list but on the NSW occupation list, that must be a very rare case.
> 
> Can anyone clarify this ?


You can't apply to 189 with your occupation only on CSOL list. It's not a rare case.

Also it appears that there were some applicants all the way back from march/april with 60+ points waiting for 189 EOI invitation to come. So unless they can score 70+ for 189 EOI it makes sense to apply 190 EOI.


----------



## ashwini_2015 (Jun 16, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Mind you that they are not taking a few occupations from CSOL which are mentioned here Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales


My husband is in ICT occupation and not listed at the referred page. We will be submitting the EOI today with 75 points

Thank,
Ashwini


----------



## ashwini_2015 (Jun 16, 2015)

jayasankar said:


> Here is the source link
> Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales
> 
> 75 points is definitely a high scoring skilled candidate but as they mentioned in their website only a _limited occupations_ in labour market demand from the DIBP CSOL list will be invited


Thanks


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

As per latest updates are there any chances for software engineers (55+5, 261313) to get invite from NSW?


----------



## omi89 (Aug 1, 2015)

hi
i need some information regarding nsw state nomination 
accounting general with 65 points
i have apply on 28 july 2015
how much its will take to get invitation
my visa going to expire on 15 sep 2015


----------



## raj_07 (May 15, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Is there any possible guess for NSW invitation? I am waiting for one months with 70 score against anzco 261112


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

So did anyone get an invite tonight?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

raj_07 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Is there any possible guess for NSW invitation? I am waiting for one months with 70 score against anzco 261112


with 70 points you would have got invite in 189


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

raj_07 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Is there any possible guess for NSW invitation? I am waiting for one months with 70 score against anzco 261112



I got mine with 70 points in 1 business day with same anzco code. you should be getting it soon. 
24/06/2015 - EOI Submitted 70 pts.
25/06/2015 – INVITATION TO APPLY FOR NSW NOMINATION
26/06/2015 –APPLIED FOR NSW NOMINATION
29/06/2015 – NSW NOMINATION RECEIVED


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

omi89 said:


> hi
> i need some information regarding nsw state nomination
> accounting general with 65 points
> i have apply on 28 july 2015
> ...




I got mine with 70 points in 1 business day. you should be getting it soon. 
24/06/2015 - EOI Submitted 70 pts.
25/06/2015 – INVITATION TO APPLY FOR NSW NOMINATION
26/06/2015 –APPLIED FOR NSW NOMINATION
29/06/2015 – NSW NOMINATION RECEIVED


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

After getting frustrated with the current 189 EOI invitation, raised EOI for NSW

EOI 29-7-2015
Point 60+5
Experience 5
English 8/8/7.5/7 Overall 7.5
Software Engineer

Could someone please comment as when I can expect an invitation Email from NSW


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

Same situation here. Submitted EOI on 27th April.
Been waiting for 189 Invitation Since end of April. 261312-Developer Programmer with 60 points and my assessment expires end of September.
I submitted my EOI for 190 (NSW) on 27-07-15 with 65 points with same Occupation code 261312 Developer Programmer.
So, what are my chances?


----------



## Saral (Aug 2, 2015)

I have applied on 1st Aug with 65 points. What are chances of getting invitation? I have applied for Gen Accountant


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Anyone get NSW SS approval after July 1st? 
I'm still waiting for mine don't know what's taking so long.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Keep an eye on Invitation rounds Guys.Its an invitation time now so all the best to all and please update this forum once received and also update the excel sheet on google doc.
THANKS


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Keep an eye on Invitation rounds Guys.Its an invitation time now so all the best to all and please update this forum once received and also update the excel sheet on google doc.
> THANKS


Hello... I find the google excel sheet in read only mode, am i missing something. Please let me know how to update that.. Many thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok give me your details and I will update that for you.


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi everyone!

60+5 with 7 each in IELTS.
Submitted EOI on 10th of July in Accountant General 190 NSW

What are the chances of invitation in this month?.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Ok give me your details and I will update that for you.


Thanks mate.. Here are my details

Name WolfSkin
CountryCode	IN
Points 60 + 5
IELTS PTE	L/R/S/W	80/72/67/82 Overall 75
Year 5
Month 3
EOI Effect Date 2015	07/29/2015

And can you comment whether I have chances to get an invite or not, many thanks in advance
Cheers


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Hello... I find the google excel sheet in read only mode, am i missing something. Please let me know how to update that.. Many thanks





wolfskin said:


> Thanks mate.. Here are my details
> 
> Name WolfSkin
> CountryCode	IN
> ...


Google Excel sheet direct link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=610498803... you can enter/edit your details here directly...!!!


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks buddy.. I have updated my details


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Thanks mate.. Here are my details
> 
> Name WolfSkin
> CountryCode	IN
> ...


261313 is a software engineer occupation and your score is 60+5 with proficient english.However,its a complex and competetive process and invitation will depend on the number of applicants applied in a particular occupation.So if there are people who have more points like 65 in your occupation then you will need to wait,but 65 points holder can apply to 189 as well so chances are rare that they can influence more 190.so keep an eye and you will get it because of your points and english.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

jdesai said:


> 261313 is a software engineer occupation and your score is 60+5 with proficient english.However,its a complex and competetive process and invitation will depend on the number of applicants applied in a particular occupation.So if there are people who have more points like 65 in your occupation then you will need to wait,but 65 points holder can apply to 189 as well so chances are rare that they can influence more 190.so keep an eye and you will get it because of your points and english.


Thanks fro the reply. Honestly speaking I am not satisfied with what I am doing, I mean applying for 190 having eligible for 189, actually I am killing one position for candidate with 55+5 points. But the way DIBP is unreasonably clearing the 60 pointer backlog in 189 I am worried like everyone else. 
Wish everyone a good luck. Hope all gets invite ...


----------



## friezo (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi any one got a invite today ?


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

friezo said:


> Hi any one got a invite today ?


Not yet I wonder why they are delaying it to start sending the invites..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys any chances and expected waiting times for ICT BA with 55+5 MIN IELTS 7 (9.9.7.8) on NSW?

Submitted on 01/08/2015.

I added my record to the spreadsheet, but have a question: what columns: YEARS AND MONTH stand for? Work expirence? Posty qualified or prior to qualification? 

Waiting for my 5th English test results on Wednsday and have 3 more appointments 2 for IELTS and 1 for PTE-A.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I think we need to stop asking here if you can get an invitation because it seems like NOONE got any invitation in July/August so far.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I think we need to stop asking here if you can get an invitation because it seems like NOONE got any invitation in July/August so far.


Yeah, agree  Seems like it


----------



## Kartik_syd (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey Zector

I am in a similar situation as yours. I am also waiting for NSW SS approval.

Submitted my nomination application on 20th June in Analyst programmer category. 

Please let me know if you hear anything back from NSW.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I just noticed that it might be a technical difficulty for NSW government. Notice that on border website they cannot extract the data for the invitation amounts. What if that's also the case for the NSW government where NSW government cannot get the applicants from DIBP?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I just noticed that it might be a technical difficulty for NSW government. Notice that on border website they cannot extract the data for the invitation amounts. What if that's also the case for the NSW government where NSW government cannot get the applicants from DIBP?


Where it is written on border website regarding technical difficulty?????


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> I just noticed that it might be a technical difficulty for NSW government. Notice that on border website they cannot extract the data for the invitation amounts. What if that's also the case for the NSW government where NSW government cannot get the applicants from DIBP?


You are over thinking my friend.. just wait and we will all get the invites.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

jdesai said:


> Where it is written on border website regarding technical difficulty?????


Someone wrote in this forum in this topic:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nvitations-eagerly-awaited-august-2015-a.html

That DIBP is having technical difficulty to represent/extract data for DIBP's own website.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

SkillSelect Support

on this website you can find all the technical problems and technical glitches.So its better to check on the website rather than blindly believing anything on any forum.

Thanks


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I think we need to stop asking here if you can get an invitation because it seems like NOONE got any invitation in July/August so far.


Today My friend got an Invite for 189 category.
He has 65 points and category is developer programmer.

I filled his ACS and EOI and all went well.

So guys be ready ,very soon most of us will get the invite.

Thanks


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Baljit Singh said:


> Today My friend got an Invite for 189 category.
> He has 65 points and category is developer programmer.
> 
> I filled his ACS and EOI and all went well.
> ...


Hi Baljit,
Your friend has received NSW state sponsorship nomination ?

Is it possible to get state sponsorship 5 points if someone apply for 189 visa?

If yes can you please tell how state sponsorship works for 189 visa?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys, can we find stats for how many people apply for NSW nomination per year? and if yes, where?


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi ,

Applied only for 189 category, not for NSW state sponsorship.

Thanks


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys any chances and expected waiting times for ICT BA with 55+5 MIN IELTS 7 (9.9.7.8) on NSW?
> 
> Submitted on 01/08/2015.
> 
> ...


Yes, spreadsheet column Year and Month stands for *post study relevant Work Experience approved* by the assessing authority for points tested skilled migration Visas...!!!


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

It is really frustrating to wait for the invite and NSW is not giving any clue as well.

For 189 as well the invitation round dates are not updated


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arun32 said:


> It is really frustrating to wait for the invite and NSW is not giving any clue as well. For 189 as well the invitation round dates are not updated


Looking at the spreadsheet, all seems logical and NSW following 2015 pattern (did not check 2014 or 2013)

Based on the spreadsheet:

They make pauses, to gather pool of candidates - thus, pause with few invites in Jan - Feb and then huge April - May rounds, few invites in Jun and almost none in July.

Therefore, we can expect large number of selected EOIs in August - September. 

Theoretically, they can start selecting, like from this week, any time now pretty much. 

Why this is so, is another question.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Confused of 189 0r 190*

cc


aminul112 said:


> Hi Baljit,
> Your friend has received NSW state sponsorship nomination ?
> 
> Is it possible to get state sponsorship 5 points if someone apply for 189 visa?
> ...




Sir i just want to know people told me that processing time of 189 has become faster and now its taking 3 months so what should i go for 190 or 189 
I M INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER and my points 65 for 190 and 60 for 189 
i am really confused .For high risk applicants what is the processing time .I am from Pakistan


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I sent an e-mail to NSW Department of Industry whether they have any issues on their system and they told me that there is no issues and the changeover between immi and border does not affect invitations for NSW or DIBP.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> cc
> 
> Sir i just want to know people told me that processing time of 189 has become faster and now its taking 3 months so what should i go for 190 or 189
> I M INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER and my points 65 for 190 and 60 for 189
> i am really confused .For high risk applicants what is the processing time .I am from Pakistan


Hello Jamaloo,

Now it is taking few months to get visa application call once you submit EOI with 60 points for 189 visa. For your job code, you can search how many months waiting time, maybe you can find information. But good side of 189 is that you can work in anywhere in Australia.

For 190 visa in NSW, you can get extra 5 points IF NSW gives you nomination, which also requires time and processing. 

Decision is yours based on your choice.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

spark92 said:


> I sent an e-mail to NSW Department of Industry whether they have any issues on their system and they told me that there is no issues and the changeover between immi and border does not affect invitations for NSW or DIBP.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I sent an e-mail to NSW Department of Industry whether they have any issues on their system and they told me that there is no issues and the changeover between immi and border does not affect invitations for NSW or DIBP.


Thank you Spark for the information


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi All,

Please share once you get the invite


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Can anyboby let me know, When was the last invite for NSW SS sent? 

DID nsw sent any invite in July or august?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Can anyboby let me know, When was the last invite for NSW SS sent?
> 
> DID nsw sent any invite in July or august?


I think according to the spreadsheet last invite was mid-june no from NSW since then, which is almost 2 month soon.:noidea:

but hey ho - this is a good sign, we are getting closer to an invite round)))))


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> I think according to the spreadsheet last invite was mid-june and no invites from NSW since then, which is almost 2 month soon.:noidea:
> 
> but hey ho - this is a good sign, we are getting closer to an invite round)))))


Anybody got NSW SS with 60pts (55+5) for 261313 so far now?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> t hey ho - this is a good sign, we are getting closer to an invite round)))))


How do you say so? Just curious to know...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> How do you say so? Just curious to know...


one day they should start inviting) the longer they dont the closer we get )


----------



## nswexpat (Apr 28, 2015)

any engineer got an invitation recently?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nswexpat said:


> any engineer got an invitation recently?


mate, check the spreadsheet... well according to the sheet only 1 person got a while ago.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

fkiddy12 said:


> Anybody got NSW SS with 60pts (55+5) for 261313 so far now?


I am waiting since feb... m also a software engineer 50+5


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

VipanBali said:


> I am waiting since feb... m also a software engineer 50+5


Your points breakup?

Mine
Age - 30
Education - 15
Experience - 10
SS - 5


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Just a noob question but for applying for 190 visa , we just need to go to skill select ? 
Can somebody redirect me to thread where I can look for the process


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

BTW Just applied to 190 and I'm in the queue as well.
Checked with someone who had been through this and is now in Australia and he reassured that everything would be taken care of . No worries guys..Keep you fingers crossed


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

int*MarTiNi said:


> BTW Just applied to 190 and I'm in the queue as well.
> Checked with someone who had been through this and is now in Australia and he reassured that everything would be taken care of . No worries guys..Keep you fingers crossed


Can anybody please let me know? When will NSW start sending invitations? Is there any chance for getting invitation for 55+5 points and IELTS overall 7. My ANZ code is 263111. EOI lodged 21st April 2015


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Can you guys PLEASE stop posting when questions? Seriously everyone is following this thread and we are all expecting someone to say that they've got an invite. For the last 10 pages it's full of "when will we get" posts. Noone knows that, and when you post something like that you're giving hopes to people following this page.


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Fellows

This process of waiting is killing me! Would someone guess how long else should I wait to receive the invitation with the following conditions?

EOI date of effect: 1 July 2015
I've got 65 points under the anzsco code: 233212 (Geotechnical Engineering). 
IELTS: L: 8, R: 9, W: 7.5, S: 7.5
No work experience is claimed

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

In this financial year there is very good chances for 55 pointers to get invitation as 6 july rounds results has been published and it can be seen that 189 invitation issued on 60 points.Only business and system analyst and accountants were issued at 65 points because of heavy traffic in that occupations which can be seen in 190 as well as 60 pointers will divert into NSW.But from this year occupation is also requirement so it will not affect other occupations and hence 55 pointers will be able to secure invitation


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mahsa1 said:


> Hi Fellows This process of waiting is killing me! Would someone guess how long else should I wait to receive the invitation with the following conditions? EOI date of effect: 1 July 2015 I've got 65 points under the anzsco code: 233212 (Geotechnical Engineering). IELTS: L: 8, R: 9, W: 7.5, S: 7.5 No work experience is claimed Thanks in advance.


Got to wait dude, no one can tell you when  but it will surely happen one day


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Got to wait dude, no one can tell you when  but it will surely happen one day


Thanks for your response. I know it's obscure but just want to know what was the time span of people with the same situation.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

189 visa,6 july 2015 results are published in skill select and 60 pointers were invited till 15 june and 3 august round also done so majority of 60 pointers till middle of july has already received invitations for 189.Occupations like accountant and programmers only have to wait as their cut off points are 65 because of higher number of applications means less number of applicants will be in 190 in other occupations.so 55 pointers have a very good chances for 190 NSW except accountant and programers.

Thanks


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

jdesai said:


> In this financial year there is very good chances for 55 pointers to get invitation as 6 july rounds results has been published and it can be seen that 189 invitation issued on 60 points.Only business and system analyst and accountants were issued at 65 points because of heavy traffic in that occupations which can be seen in 190 as well as 60 pointers will divert into NSW.But from this year occupation is also requirement so it will not affect other occupations and hence 55 pointers will be able to secure invitation


During July 2015 round for 261313 under 189 having 60 pt no body got invite
During August 2015 round for 261313 under 189 having 60 pt people submitted the EOI from 23rd March 2015 to 30th March 2015 got invite. So right now there is 5 months backlog for 261313 under 189 having 60 pt. Situation is alarming actually


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> During July 2015 round for 261313 under 189 having 60 pt no body got invite
> During August 2015 round for 261313 under 189 having 60 pt people submitted the EOI from 23rd March 2015 to 30th March 2015 got invite. So right now there is 5 months backlog for 261313 under 189 having 60 pt. Situation is alarming actually


Well check the skill select data published today.

60 points were sent invitation on 6 july round whose date of effect is 15 june 2015.
Now 3 august rounds also finished.Only accountants, business analysts ,system analysts and programmer are getting invites for 65 points whose date of effect is 31 may, 15 april and 27 June.Also in this occupations no invitations issued for 60 points and pro-rata arrangements is in efect.


https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-6-july-2015-round-results.aspx


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> 189 visa,6 july 2015 results are published in skill select and 60 pointers were invited till 15 june and 3 august round also done so majority of 60 pointers till middle of july has already received invitations for 189.Occupations like accountant and programmers only have to wait as their cut off points are 65 because of higher number of applications means less number of applicants will be in 190 in other occupations.so 55 pointers have a very good chances for 190 NSW except accountant and programers.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you Desai


----------



## Jai Shree Shyam (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I submitted EOI on 04 August,2015 with 60 points under 261312 (Developer Programmer).

Regards,
Deepak


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

jdesai said:


> Well check the skill select data published today.
> 
> 60 points were sent invitation on 6 july round whose date of effect is 15 june 2015.
> Now 3 august rounds also finished.Only accountants, business analysts ,system analysts and programmer are getting invites for 65 points whose date of effect is 31 may, 15 april and 27 June.Also in this occupations no invitations issued for 60 points and pro-rata arrangements is in efect.
> ...


Well that's what he is saying, Pretty much for Software Developers with 60 points there is a 5 month backlog.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

fkiddy12 said:


> Your points breakup?
> 
> Mine
> Age - 30
> ...



Same point breakup for me too


----------



## barney83 (Jul 16, 2015)

Question here. For NSW SS 190, is there a time frame where they say something like "2 weeks" or "1 month" they will select who to invite?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

barney83 said:


> Question here. For NSW SS 190, is there a time frame where they say something like "2 weeks" or "1 month" they will select who to invite?


There is no timeline for selecting your EOI for application, however, there is 12 weeks timeline once you are selected to apply to NSW process.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

jdesai said:


> 189 visa,6 july 2015 results are published in skill select and 60 pointers were invited till 15 june and 3 august round also done so majority of 60 pointers till middle of july has already received invitations for 189.Occupations like accountant and programmers only have to wait as their cut off points are 65 because of higher number of applications means less number of applicants will be in 190 in other occupations.so 55 pointers have a very good chances for 190 NSW except accountant and programers.
> 
> Thanks


I think 189 invitation received before 11th July for 60 pointers. My ANZSCO Code is 263111 with 60 points and date of effect is 11th July. No invitation received till now. I guess. InshaAllah I get invitation in September round. I see 1 guy who posted that he received 189 invitation & date of effect was 2nd July with 60 points.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

I think we can expect some invitations Today or next Monday.


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

I'm waiting since march 15 still didn't get invitation on external auditor.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

jeba said:


> I think we can expect some invitations Today or next Monday.


You are right jeba,keep an eye that's how they worked in the past.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

encore007 said:


> I'm waiting since march 15 still didn't get invitation on external auditor.


I was thinking that invites would be send today or yesterday. as previously, according to the Google Docs SpSheet - most of the invites were sent in those two days. 

Can you share what makes you think its going to be Friday or Monday?  Just curious


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

jdesai said:


> You are right jeba,keep an eye that's how they worked in the past.


What is this based on?


----------



## Mahesh16389 (Jun 18, 2014)

Guys one small question after I applied for NSW nomination should I expect any call from them to me or my current employer???


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

I don't know wtf they are waiting for in order to issue invitations to the potential candidates!
At times they issue invitations to 55+5 candidates in no time. That's what happened in April-May period..... Seriously man wtf!


----------



## Perham86 (Mar 26, 2015)

encore007 said:


> I don't know wtf they are waiting for in order to issue invitations to the potential candidates!
> At times they issue invitations to 55+5 candidates in no time. That's what happened in April-May period..... Seriously man wtf!


Come down potential candidate  be patient, hopefully it gonna be next week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Mahesh16389 said:


> Guys one small question after I applied for NSW nomination should I expect any call from them to me or my current employer???


One of my previous employer got verification call from NSW. They asked about details which were mentioned in my experience letter and after a week I got approval.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi athar ,

The verification call happened after invite or after nomination.

Please clarify


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

arun32 said:


> Hi athar ,
> 
> The verification call happened after invite or after nomination.
> 
> Please clarify


After submitting NSW application and paying fees.


----------



## chem14 (Jun 3, 2015)

encore007 said:


> I don't know wtf they are waiting for in order to issue invitations to the potential candidates!
> At times they issue invitations to 55+5 candidates in no time. That's what happened in April-May period..... Seriously man wtf!


Chill man! You are not alone in the same situation, many of us are still hoping to be invited.My eoi was submitted last february but until now never receive an invitation.

Lets just hope for the best.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

I have send 2 mails asking them when they will start sending invites, they kind of responded the same stuffs in their website, no dates given , its really frustrating and couldn't think abt anything else


----------



## venki4560 (Aug 4, 2015)

do we have again verification from NSW even after ACS?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

There is something will happen next week in terms of Invitation as all the formalities have been completed.


----------



## chem14 (Jun 3, 2015)

jdesai said:


> There is something will happen next week in terms of Invitation as all the formalities have been completed.


Hi jdesai!

What do you mean by that? Is there a chance for 55+5 hopefuls? Where did you get your information.

Thanks for the info, we pray that we will be invited! Been waiting since february


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

encore007 said:


> I'm waiting since march 15 still didn't get invitation on external auditor.





encore007 said:


> I don't know wtf they are waiting for in order to issue invitations to the potential candidates!
> At times they issue invitations to 55+5 candidates in no time. That's what happened in April-May period..... Seriously man wtf!


Hi Encore007,

Don't be sad bro... NSW has to start *invitation process at the earliest* to complete their *190 Visa Nomination Program of 4,000 places*... I hope you will get your invitation within this month...!!!

Wish you and other applicants *best of luck* for an early NSW invitation...!!!

With the good wishes of you all, I am very near to get my Visa 190 grant...!!!

With regards,
Ricks1990


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

chem14 said:


> Hi jdesai!
> 
> What do you mean by that? Is there a chance for 55+5 hopefuls? Where did you get your information.
> 
> Thanks for the info, we pray that we will be invited! Been waiting since february


Hi,This year have a very good chances for 55+5,specially for those who have proficient english as majority of 60 and 65 pointers have been cleared in 189 rounds.However accountants and some IT occupations like Developer,programmers and analysts have to wait because of high number of applications but overall and in other occupation 55 pointers have a good chance.


----------



## barney83 (Jul 16, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Hi,This year have a very good chances for 55+5,specially for those who have proficient english as majority of 60 and 65 pointers have been cleared in 189 rounds.However accountants and some IT occupations like Developer,programmers and analysts have to wait because of high number of applications but overall and in other occupation 55 pointers have a good chance.


So does that mean those in the "competent" will have lower chances? Any success story for those who applied nsw ss with competent language?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Hi,This year have a very good chances for 55+5,specially for those who have proficient english as majority of 60 and 65 pointers have been cleared in 189 rounds.However accountants and some IT occupations like Developer,programmers and analysts have to wait because of high number of applications but overall and in other occupation 55 pointers have a good chance.


Desai,
This is NSW and it's been known for surprises. So hold on till invitations starts. A undeniable threat is from ICT, accountants etc as they are waiting for 189 invitation and they will try for NSW. The chances are high that these category will apply for NSW without thinking of others.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Desai,
> This is NSW and it's been known for surprises. So hold on till invitations starts. A undeniable threat is from ICT, accountants etc as they are waiting for 189 invitation and they will try for NSW. The chances are high that these category will apply for NSW without thinking of others.


I know my old friend but this year occupation is one of the selection criteria and NSW cannot afford to have all accountants and ICT but yes you are right higher points in this occupation may switch to NSW and that lead to suspension of these occupation in near by months from NSW.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jdesai said:


> I know my old friend but this year occupation is one of the selection criteria and NSW cannot afford to have all accountants and ICT but yes you are right higher points in this occupation may switch to NSW and that lead to suspension of these occupation in near by months from NSW.


I really can't understand why ICT and accountants are required in this much quantity. They can't run country without real manufacturing. Without real manufacturing what ICT will do and without earning what accountants will do? They need engineers first. ICT Programming and accountancy can be outsourced. ICT and accountants will be jobless in future.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I really can't understand why ICT and accountants are required in this much quantity. They can't run country without real manufacturing. Without real manufacturing what ICT will do and without earning what accountants will do? They need engineers first. ICT Programming and accountancy can be outsourced. ICT and accountants will be jobless in future.


Well, manufacturing can't be done without ICT automation.
Also, manufacturing is the first one to be outsourced, look at the US , it's dynamic world only constant thing is the change.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Back to the topic guys.....and any how all occupations are independent of each other in terms of NSW so it doesnt make any difference.Be patient and wait for next week.I am sure there is something happening in coming week.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

kamy58 said:


> Well, manufacturing can't be done without ICT automation.
> Also, manufacturing is the first one to be outsourced, look at the US , it's dynamic world only constant thing is the change.


Without real work anything can not exist. Manufacturing outside country and then import is costlier.
BTW bridges, houses, infrastructure etc needs strong base of core manufacturing...


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

I hope someone can answer a few queries I have......

If, as many on here are worried about, external auditors reach ceiling within next few months, is it still possible to obtain 190 from NSW as these are not subject to the same ceilings ?

Or are NSW unlikely to nominate external auditors if the ceiling has already been reached within 189 ?

Can NSW remove external auditors from the list at any time during the year ?

Can NSW choose, for example a 65 point electrician over a 70 point external auditor for a 190 or if external auditor is still on their list do they have to choose the higher point scorer first, no matter what their skill is ?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> I hope someone can answer a few queries I have......
> 
> If, as many on here are worried about, external auditors reach ceiling within next few months, is it still possible to obtain 190 from NSW as these are not subject to the same ceilings ?
> 
> ...


It's simple principle.The more number of applicants in a particular occupations the higher points it will go for NSW to invite in that occupation.Accountants and some IT proffesionals have higher number of applications and that's why pro-rata arrangement in effect for 189 leads to backlogs and that traffic can be diverted to 190 in NSW.means higher number of application can bring high points in this occupation in 190.However from this financial year,Occupation is also one of the requirement and when certain number of invitations will be issued in a particular occupation then then that occupation may be suspended and NSW priority list may be change in near by months as they did this in last year.This year just started so they have published priority list which has all the occupations in priority list but will change once the invitations start issuing.Also remember NSW program is designed as invitation based to assure all the occupations uniformly distributed under NSW program.Hope the answers solve your query.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Without real work anything can not exist. Manufacturing outside country and then import is costlier.
> BTW bridges, houses, infrastructure etc needs strong base of core manufacturing...


Probably you are talking about construction and not manufacturing, most of the manufacturing for developed countries is done outside and it is much cheaper to import than manufacturing at own location. There is hardly anything which is manufactured in US except defence equipment, Europe buys from China, India.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> *I really can't understand why ICT and accountants are required in this much quantity. They can't run country without real manufacturing. Without real manufacturing what ICT will do and without earning what accountants will do? They need engineers first. ICT Programming and accountancy can be outsourced*. *ICT and accountants will be jobless in future*.


:nono: :nono:

Don't worry about the other occupations... if possible, try to think about your posted words (marked Red)... no one (for the words marked Green) is more intelligent than the Government of Australia...!!!

Never look down for anybody unless you're helping them up... may God bless suitable jobs to all the people...!!!


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

Sorry for going off but topic but I had to reply



tirik.ijrad said:


> I really can't understand why ICT and accountants are required in this much quantity. They can't run country without real manufacturing. Without real manufacturing what ICT will do and without earning what accountants will do? They need engineers first. ICT Programming and accountancy can be outsourced. ICT and accountants will be jobless in future.


Every construction project starts with budgeting and forecasting that deals with money and numbers. .. Are you implying that numbers doesn't matter. Or is it the misconception of yours that accountants can be simply replaced my calculators. Be sensible. All occupations are equally important. Have patience, don't burst out of frustration.


----------



## Kartik6787 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi All,

I just wanted to ask is there any hope for electronics engineers. I submitted my eoi on 28/04/2015. Getting really impatient now.
My points breakage is 
Age30
English10
Education15
Total 55 w/o ss 

Your precious advice is highly appreciated 
Thanks in advance


----------



## merlinanand2000 (Aug 8, 2015)

*189 eoi*

Hi 

Me too submitted my EOI on 11th April 2015 - 189 - 60 points
and 12th June 2015 - 190 - 65 points. Yet to get the invitation. I am taking my PTE exam on Sep 2 to atleast gain additional score.

Please advice. 






shivily said:


> Hello leap,
> 
> When did you apply?
> 
> And what is the SOL code?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello,
We do not prefer any wattsapp or other groups.please don't post your number in this timeline or in this forum as it is unfair to promote any other group on this forum.

Thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

merlinanand2000 said:


> Hi
> 
> Me too submitted my EOI on 11th April 2015 - 189 - 60 points
> and 12th June 2015 - 190 - 65 points. Yet to get the invitation. I am taking my PTE exam on Sep 2 to atleast gain additional score.
> ...


What is your occupation????


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi guys ....Can anyone answer my question?

Does NSW consider candidates with no skilled employment exp for state nomination? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

sumanth1627 said:


> Hi guys ....Can anyone answer my question?
> 
> Does NSW consider candidates with no skilled employment exp for state nomination?
> 
> thanks in advance.


of coz, as long as you scored 55+5 in EOI system


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

I do stand at 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190 in my EOI. 
what are the chances of getting the nomination approved in this case with no relevant work exp?

Thanks


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

sumanth1627 said:


> Hi guys ....Can anyone answer my question?
> 
> Does NSW consider candidates with no skilled employment exp for state nomination?
> 
> thanks in advance.


NSW doesn't have minimum experience criteria per job code like Victoria


----------



## barney83 (Jul 16, 2015)

Any success story for those who applied only with "competent" English with total points of 60 including NSW SS?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

barney83 said:


> Any success story for those who applied only with "competent" English with total points of 60 including NSW SS?



Yes many kindly check other applicants who receive invitation and nomination on this spreadsheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I am currently working in Australia but outside of NSW, my employer knows that I am applying to PR but not to state sponsored one. I just want to confirm these two:

1) During 190 process from EOI invitation till visa grant, do immigration or NSW govt call your current employee and ask if you are currently working there, and also tell them that you will be moving to NSW?

2) If we are in Australia and 190 is granted and we are not currently residing/working in NSW, how long after the visa grant do we have to move to NSW? Does the 190 visa get activated after we move to NSW?


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> NSW doesn't have minimum experience criteria per job code like Victoria


thanks kamy for the reply.

yeah i have gone through the eligibility criteria on nsw website but was curious.

anyways thanks again.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Hey guys, I am currently working in Australia but outside of NSW, my employer knows that I am applying to PR but not to state sponsored one. I just want to confirm these two:
> 
> 1) During 190 process from EOI invitation till visa grant, do immigration or NSW govt call your current employee and ask if you are currently working there, and also tell them that you will be moving to NSW?
> 
> 2) If we are in Australia and 190 is granted and we are not currently residing/working in NSW, how long after the visa grant do we have to move to NSW? Does the 190 visa get activated after we move to NSW?


They may verify this to your employer if you are claiming points for experience.Once you got your visa,you have to tell them in how much time you will be shifted to NSW and that time frame should be from 1 month to 6 month.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

jdesai said:


> They may verify this to your employer if you are claiming points for experience.Once you got your visa,you have to tell them in how much time you will be shifted to NSW and that time frame should be from 1 month to 6 month.


What? I will not be transferring my current job to NSW state.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> What? I will not be transferring my current job to NSW state.


You may get opportunity to convince them regarding your circumstances,your area of expertise and skills and details of employment and its relation to your skill assessment and if they are convinced you can continue else take your bags and start shifting to NSW.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

jdesai said:


> You may get opportunity to convince them regarding your circumstances,your area of expertise and skills and details of employment and its relation to your skill assessment and if they are convinced you can continue else take your bags and start shifting to NSW.


I am not asking if I need to convince them. I am asking what's the default procedure, whether Immigration or NSW tell my employer or not.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I am not asking if I need to convince them. I am asking what's the default procedure, whether Immigration or NSW tell my employer or not.


Yes they will but you will get opportunity to tell them.You should convince them or at least tell them that you are working in other state and you are working in your field.Its moral obligation and not legal obligation.However if you will not tell them then next time when you extend your residency they check your previous history.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

No invite today also ?


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

SkillSelect has updated result for 3rd, August round. From the result, cutting point for 2613 already changed to 60 from 65. Candidates with 60 points more, go ahead for 189 please.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

haozidong said:


> SkillSelect has updated result for 3rd, August round. From the result, cutting point for 2613 already changed to 60 from 65. Candidates with 60 points more, go ahead for 189 please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


can you provide link Please?


----------



## Fairouz (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you for sharing the spreadsheet ,, But does that sheet have everybody who applied for NSW and didn't receive the invitation yet ? I can't find our name ? 
And how updated that sheet is?

Thank you


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

alam1976 said:


> can you provide link Please?


http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-3-august-2015-round-results.aspx

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Can you post the link pls?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

haozidong said:


> SkillSelect â€“ 3 August 2015 Round Results
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yes it's from April, I highly doubt ANYONE who has submitted after July will get in this round. So I am keeping my NSW EOI.

Look at last years figures:
http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/41848
then 15 days later
http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/41862

So the progression is only 2 months between two invitations. Since the new invitations will be longer, then backlog will take x2 more. And it will be just like this one:

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/41880

So based on last years trend http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-3-august-2015-round-results.aspx I can only say that this will be May for Software Developers, if we are lucky maybe June for 60 pointers!

If you really have more than 3 years of experience, try your chance with other states (like Victoria) because NSW does not send invitations since this FY.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Yes it's from April, I highly doubt ANYONE who has submitted after July will get in this round. So I am keeping my NSW EOI.


very true.. there is roughly 4 months backlog for 60 pointers under 189(2613)


----------



## venki4560 (Aug 4, 2015)

any chance for 60 points including SS who submitted this month for 263111? When can we expect?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

venki4560 said:


> any chance for 60 points including SS who submitted this month for 263111? When can we expect?


Don't ask questions like that! NOONE KNOWS as NSW has not sent any invitations so far since the beginning of this financial year (1st of July)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Don't ask questions like that! NOONE KNOWS as NSW has not sent any invitations so far since the beginning of this financial year (1st of July)


I am wondering, why they are having such a huge pauses. Does anyone have an access to last year (2014 - 2015) spreadsheet? 

based on it, we can have a look at their progress last year, and at least to develop some understanding of their invites/selection logic.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

This is a indication that in one week 3 august rounds data publish means now NSW will start sending invitations from remaining EOI's.That's how they were doing in last year.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Questions to expart members.
If someone select 189 visa in EOI, and select destination as NSW, is there any chance of NSW invitation for 190 visa and get 5 points?


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

My 2 cents
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sECrzTeAYNsLG8obgbGia1QkjaIjIS8PMr0EIt0dWqQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

:fingerscrossed:


aminul112 said:


> Questions to expart members.
> If someone select 189 visa in EOI, and select destination as NSW, is there any chance of NSW invitation for 190 visa and get 5 points?


You must select 190 subclass and choose NSW as preferred state to get 5 points if NSW invites you to apply 190 visa.
If you have originally only 55 points w/o state sponsorship, then you will not get any invitation for 189 even you have selected both 189 & 190.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

happycory said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> You must select 190 subclass and choose NSW as preferred state to get 5 points if NSW invites you to apply 190 visa.
> If you have originally only 55 points w/o state sponsorship, then you will not get any invitation for 189 even you have selected both 189 & 190.


Thanks. Got it.


----------



## swamyt (Jan 24, 2015)

Dear Forum Members,
Following are the points scored:Age = 15, PET = Proficient = 10, Degree = 15, Yrs of Exp = 15 = 55 + SS = 5 = 60.
Successfully submitted my EOI on 5th Jun 2015 under Subclass 190 for NSW.
So far I haven't received any updates, can some one throw some light.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

swamyt said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> Following are the points scored:Age = 15, PET = Proficient = 10, Degree = 15, Yrs of Exp = 15 = 55 + SS = 5 = 60.
> Successfully submitted my EOI on 5th Jun 2015 under Subclass 190 for NSW.
> So far I haven't received any updates, can some one throw some light.


almost no people were selected june/july/aug so far. A few were in June, but seems like only FEW.


----------



## swamyt (Jan 24, 2015)

Dear Forum Members,
Following are the points scored:Age = 15, PET = Proficient = 10, Degree = 15, Yrs of Exp = 15 => 55 + SS = 5 => 60.
Successfully submitted my EOI on 5th Jun 2015 under Subclass 190 for NSW. (ANZSCO : 261313)
So far I haven't received any updates, can some one throw some light.

I think next invitation will be in the first week of Sep 2015, what are the chances, can I know the invitations issued so far ?

I also saw an XL sheet where its shows the NSW SS Rankings, from where do I get the updated one & how frequently they get updated ?

Regards
Swamy


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

*EOI submitted for 190 NSW*

Hi.. pls join this thread if you have applied eoi for 190 nsw and waiting for your invitation.. pls join here and share your thoughts.. thanks..


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi.. I think invitations for 190 is been given throughout the month..this is what I have read in the skillselect page.. pls anyone say if I am right .. thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BARDIYA said:


> Hi.. I think invitations for 190 is been given throughout the month..this is what I have read in the skillselect page.. pls anyone say if I am right .. thanks


No one knows exactly, its a "guess game". However, we can assume - that the longer there are no selections, the sooner they will, acutally, resume selecting  

It has been more or less 2.5 months max or 1.5 months min since we saw the last selected EOIs (few in june) and many in May, therefore, in my view we are close to the next round, however when it is going to happen is unknown. 

I would guess they are getting a pool of HIGHpointers (65+), who are interested in NSW, therefore the longer they wait the better pool of candidates they will have. Which is not too good for me, but overall is a very good strategy for NSW.


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> No one knows exactly, its a "guess game". However, we can assume - that the longer there are no selections, the sooner they will, acutally, resume selecting
> 
> It has been more or less 2.5 months max or 1.5 months min since we saw the last selected EOIs (few in june) and many in May, therefore, in my view we are close to the next round, however when it is going to happen is unknown.
> 
> I would guess they are getting a pool of HIGHpointers (65+), who are interested in NSW, therefore the longer they wait the better pool of candidates they will have. Which is not too good for me, but overall is a very good strategy for NSW.


Thanks for your reply  . Let's hope for the best  I have applied on 20th July with 60 points too .

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BARDIYA said:


> Thanks for your reply  . Let's hope for the best  I have applied on 20th July with 60 points too .
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


Sure! Lets hope for the best. :fingerscrossed: Good luck!


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Bro there is already a thread for this
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/794057-nsw-state-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello Guys,

Hope you are doing good. I need your help, my job occupation code is 261313 (Software Engineer) I've applied for visa category 190 for NSW in Decmber 2014, at that time my total points were 55 + 5(State nomination), but till now I didn't get inivitation. However, i did reassessment and my experience was approved more than 8 years and I got additional points for experience. Now I updated my EOI in July 2015 with 60 points plus 5 points for state nomination . Hence my total points are 65. by saying that, how much probablity is there for me to get invitation from NSW? 

Any quick response will be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Regards,
Zee


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

swamyt said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> Following are the points scored:Age = 15, PET = Proficient = 10, Degree = 15, Yrs of Exp = 15 => 55 + SS = 5 => 60.
> Successfully submitted my EOI on 5th Jun 2015 under Subclass 190 for NSW. (ANZSCO : 261313)
> So far I haven't received any updates, can some one throw some light.
> ...


SWAMY,

Two things for you,
1: You have DIBP points which is 55 with proficient english and very high experience makes you on top of other 55 pointer applicants in your occupation which is very good for you.
2: However you belong to 261313 occupation which is software engineer which has very high number of applicants and currently have a backlog of 4 months for 60 points applicants in 189.This lead to diversion of this high scoring 60 pointer into 190 which is not good for you as it may delay invitation for 55 pointers applicant in your occupation.


Remember from this year occupation is also a major requirement in NSW invitation and occupation must be in priority list.On top of that,if there is more 60 points invitation issued in your occupation then there is chances of suspension of occupation from priority list which may again delay invitation for 55 pointers in your occupation as NSW works that way since last 2 years.So at the end,in your case,it all depends on the amount of people applying under occupation and kind of people and their DIBP points.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

zeesharp said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Hope you are doing good. I need your help, my job occupation code is 261313 (Software Engineer) I've applied for visa category 190 for NSW in Decmber 2014, at that time my total points were 55 + 5(State nomination), but till now I didn't get inivitation. However, i did reassessment and my experience was approved more than 8 years and I got additional points for experience. Now I updated my EOI in July 2015 with 60 points plus 5 points for state nomination . Hence my total points are 65. by saying that, how much probablity is there for me to get invitation from NSW?
> 
> ...


NSW has the largest 190 state skills visa nomination program of 4,000 places... As per NSW, they have 40% of Australia's ICT employment, produce 50 per cent of Australia's ICT exports, 64% of Australia's tech start up companies are based in NSW... and employ almost 100,000 people...!!!

So don't worry, with 60+5 points, Proficient English and 8 years experience, you will get your invitation within 30-45 days from the day NSW restart its 190 invitation process... 

You may open link Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales, Visa and nomination - Live & Work in New South Wales, Information and communication technology - Business & Industry in New South Wales for more details...!!!

Hope this helps you...!!!


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

An open post:

No one knows which occupation NSW government is going to suspend... ICT, Accountant, Electronic Engineer, Mechanical Engineer, Chemical engineer etc... Some guys are only targeting ICT and Accountants in their posts... I request them to stop spreading rumours that NSW is going to suspend ICT and Accountant occupation from the NSW 190 Priority List... 

Top intellectuals frame the policies of NSW government and they know well about the occupations they needed for NSW economy...!!! 

ALL THE OCCUPATIONS ARE EQUALLY IMPORTANT and LET US SINCERELY HELP AND SUPPORT EACH OTHER...!!!

With regards,
Ricks1990


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> NSW has the largest 190 state skills visa nomination program of 4,000 places... As per NSW, they have 40% of Australia's ICT employment, produce 50 per cent of Australia's ICT exports, 64% of Australia's tech start up companies are based in NSW... and employ almost 100,000 people...!!!
> 
> So don't worry, with 60+5 points, Proficient English and 8 years experience, you will get your invitation within 30-45 days from the day NSW restart its 190 invitation process...
> 
> ...


great to see your stats.. Any idea on when NSW will open their nomination? how good are stats from previous year?? Is it normal that they delay their kickoff to this extent??

Just curious to knw..


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Hi all, Please help.

I can see that some people applied for 189 first and then 190 later.

In my EOI submitted on 2 May, I have only selected 189 for 261313 (Software Engineer) but now I also want to apply for 190. Can I submit a separate EOI for 190 visa so that my visa date of effect for the first EOI (189) would not change? or is it must for me to edit my existing EOI to select 190 visa type. I think with that my visa date of effect will be changed to the current date instead of 2 May? :-(

Please help. I really need guidance. will appreciate it.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> An open post:
> 
> No one knows which occupation NSW government is going to suspend... ICT, Accountant, Electronic Engineer, Mechanical Engineer, Chemical engineer etc... Some guys are only targeting ICT and Accountants in their posts... I request them to stop spreading rumours that NSW is going to suspend ICT and Accountant occupation from the NSW 190 Priority List...
> 
> ...


I am not targeting any occupation but last time when internet application was in effect for NSW at that time they suspend Accountants and ICT professions because in July intake they receive more applications for this occupation.so its not targeting but the way how NSW WORKS.

THANKS.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Guys,Any Update or Invitations today?????


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Guys keep an eye for invitation as NSW may send invites this week or even today.Information based on Telephoni conversation which may not be proper.But keep an eye with heaps of hopes.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

jdesai said:


> Guys keep an eye for invitation as NSW may send invites this week or even today.Information based on Telephoni conversation which may not be proper.But keep an eye with heaps of hopes.


What was the phone conversation and with who?


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> An open post:
> 
> No one knows which occupation NSW government is going to suspend... ICT, Accountant, Electronic Engineer, Mechanical Engineer, Chemical engineer etc... Some guys are only targeting ICT and Accountants in their posts... I request them to stop spreading rumours that NSW is going to suspend ICT and Accountant occupation from the NSW 190 Priority List...
> 
> ...





jdesai said:


> I am not targeting any occupation but last time when internet application was in effect for NSW at that time they suspend Accountants and ICT professions because in July intake they receive more applications for this occupation.so its not targeting but the way how NSW WORKS.
> 
> THANKS.


Before writing this, I have gone through your posts since 17th March 2015...!!!

Past references are not a true scale to measure Present... we all know that SA has better opportunities for Engineers and NSW has better opportunities for ICT and Accountants but I will never write that NSW has lesser opportunities for Engineers (refer NSW state sponsorship Rankings spreadsheet statistics)...!!!

I think, it is not good for us to panic any occupation guys with our writing like that NSW is going to suspend ICT, Accountants from NSW 190 Priority List...!!!

Let me clear WE ARE ALL HERE FOR TO HELP AND SUPPORT EACH OTHER and not to DISTURB ANYONE...!!!

I salute your services to the forums and this why I chose the path of an Open Post...!!!

With regards,
Ricks1990


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Before writing this, I have gone through your posts since 17th March 2015...!!!
> 
> Past references are not a true scale to measure Present... we all know that SA has better opportunities for Engineers and NSW has better opportunities for ICT and Accountants but I will never write that NSW has lesser opportunities for Engineers (refer NSW state sponsorship Rankings spreadsheet statistics)...!!!
> 
> ...


You can check any of my posts,I always said those occupation who are receiving high number of applicant may face delay and there are chances in future they will be suspended.At the moment its Accountants and ICT professionals.It may be engineers and it may be healthcare.This forum is for correct information to be published.I am observing this NSW since last three years.In 2014 december they suspended electronics and electrical engineers and in october 2015 they suspended Accountants.So its all about their work style mate.
Nothing offensive against any one but thats how it happens.

Thanks


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

Submitted my EOI on 7th August for the occupation of 351111 - Baker.
Points breakdown are as follow:
Age - 30
English - 10
Qualification - 15
Australian Study Requirements - 5
So total is 60+5

Fingers crossed to get invitation this month.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> Submitted my EOI on 7th August for the occupation of 351111 - Baker.
> Points breakdown are as follow:
> Age - 30
> English - 10
> ...


You have a very good chance mate as because of DIBP points which is 60 with proficient english and experience.Keep an eye on your mail and share with us the good news.


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks jdesai, assuming my nominated occupation is not as popular as ICT & Accountants I hope I can be invited soon. I can actually claim another 5 points for my employment soon, but decided not to, since I don't want they call my employer as it will put my current job at stake. I hope everyone here going to get their invitation & visa soon.



jdesai said:


> You have a very good chance mate as because of DIBP points which is 60 with proficient english and experience.Keep an eye on your mail and share with us the good news.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> You can check any of my posts,I always said those occupation who are receiving high number of applicant may face delay and there are chances in future they will be suspended.At the moment its Accountants and ICT professionals.It may be engineers and it may be healthcare.This forum is for correct information to be published.I am observing this NSW since last three years.In 2014 december they suspended electronics and electrical engineers and in october 2015 they suspended Accountants.So its all about their work style mate.
> Nothing offensive against any one but thats how it happens.
> 
> Thanks


No one has the right to PANIC any OCCUPATION guys by spreading rumors like "NSW IS GOING TO SUSPEND ICT AND ACCOUNTANTS FROM THE NSW 190 PRIORITY LIST"...!!!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> No one has the right to PANIC any OCCUPATION guys by spreading rumors like "NSW IS GOING TO SUSPEND ICT AND ACCOUNTANTS FROM THE NSW 190 PRIORITY LIST"...!!!


What I am saying is not what you are understanding.People and guys are smart and they know what does it mean. DIBP also reduces ceiling from 4528 to 2525 for Accounting.So my friend,running from reality is not the purpose of this forum and it also helps or motivates people to find alternative ways to increase their DIBP points while recognizing the reality.

Thanks


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> What I am saying is not what you are understanding.People and guys are smart and they know what does it mean.


Try to control your writing... others may have tough words than you... don't think you are the only ThinkTank on this universe...!!!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Try to control your writing... others may have tough words than you... don't think you are the only ThinkTank on this universe...!!!


Be polite and unsubscribe your self from this forum if you hate that much.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Be polite and unsubscribe your self from this forum if you hate that much.


You are not understanding my view... this is a expat forum... and is open for all...!!!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> You are not understanding my view... this is a expat forum... not a private property of anybody...!!!


You are not even worth full to reply and last message for you.Also remember be hope full is different than been superstitious or having blind faith.So be realistic.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

@jedesai and @Ricks1990
Guys take it easy. Please don't take this further. Both of you and your thoughts are important for us.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Guys please drop it . lets concentrate back on invites


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

jdesai said:


> You have a very good chance mate as because of DIBP points which is 60 with proficient english and experience.Keep an eye on your mail and share with us the good news.


I disagree, as that occupation is not in the priority list.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

As invites are yet no where to be seen, guys have switched to more entertaining things  arguing with each other ))))


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I disagree, as that occupation is not in the priority list.


I just told based on his information.I don't know whether it is in priority list or not.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> Submitted my EOI on 7th August for the occupation of 351111 - Baker.
> Points breakdown are as follow:
> Age - 30
> English - 10
> ...


You have a good chance provided your occupation is in priority list of NSW.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Jdesai/Jeetan/Keeda, Suku/ Other Experts
I submitted my 2 EOI’s (for 189 & 190 visa separately) against occupation 263111 (Computer Network Professional). For 189, my points are 60 & for 190, points are 65. I am interested to avail 189 visa invitation. My EOI date of effect for 189 is 11July, 2015. I am expecting 189 visa invitation in Sep-15 round inshaAllah because DIBP invited till 9th July EOI with 60 points. Do you think I should suspend my 190 EOI or wait whatever comes first & process it if 190 SS invitation comes before 189 visa invitation? 
I am confused please share your guidance.
Abbas


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

jdesai said:


> You have a good chance provided your occupation is in priority list of NSW.


My bad it's in the list 

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...09/NSW-Occupations-List-for-190_2015-July.pdf


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

I've done my homework before I submitted the EOI mate 



spark92 said:


> My bad it's in the list
> 
> http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...09/NSW-Occupations-List-for-190_2015-July.pdf


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

abbasraza said:


> Hi Jdesai/Jeetan/Keeda, Suku/ Other Experts
> I submitted my 2 EOI’s (for 189 & 190 visa separately) against occupation 263111 (Computer Network Professional). For 189, my points are 60 & for 190, points are 65. I am interested to avail 189 visa invitation. My EOI date of effect for 189 is 11July, 2015. I am expecting 189 visa invitation in Sep-15 round inshaAllah because DIBP invited till 9th July EOI with 60 points. Do you think I should suspend my 190 EOI or wait whatever comes first & process it if 190 SS invitation comes before 189 visa invitation?
> I am confused please share your guidance.
> Abbas


Hi abbasraza,
You from 263111 occupation which is different then normal ICT.You can check on skill select which says August 3 round has already cleared 60 pointers till 9 July.So you missed by 2 days and will definitely get on 9 September round for 189.You can apply whatever comes first.But remember nomination timeframe is 12 weeks so your 189 will come before then 190 approval.So wait and share good news with us.
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ok, first selection by NSW today in XL sheet. 

Well, seems like it: Baker	China	271311	Solicitor	60	7	0	0	5/6/2015	---	* 11 August, 2015 *

Although, might be not correct, as approval date is 23rd of June...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Ok, first selection by NSW today in XL sheet.
> 
> Well, seems like it: Baker	China	271311	Solicitor	60	7	0	0	5/6/2015	---	* 11 August, 2015 *
> 
> Although, might be not correct, as approval date is 23rd of June...


Hi,those in that sheets have receive invitation 30 of June which is last financial year and their nomination date can be in July and August.But invitation date makes them last year applicant.So in XL sheet just look for invitation date after 1 july for this financial year.

Yeah Its incorrect entry.Looks like someone messed up with XL sheet.

Thanks


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Hi,those in that sheets have receive invitation 30 of June which is last financial year and their nomination date can be in July and August.But invitation date makes them last year applicant.So in XL sheet just look for invitation date after 1 july for this financial year.
> 
> Yeah Its incorrect entry.Looks like someone messed up with XL sheet.
> 
> Thanks


Hello Desai

Any hope for 55+5, IELTS overall 7, 263111 EOI submission date 21st April 2015? Very much frustrated


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

I lose my tolerance. What the hell are they doing? Every single day you guys raise a hope for today. But nothin' happens! not a single thing.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> Hello Desai
> 
> Any hope for 55+5, IELTS overall 7, 263111 EOI submission date 21st April 2015? Very much frustrated


Yes heaps of hope under your occupation and your DIBP points as well as proficient english level.Don't be frustrate and time has come for invitation.So keep an eye on this forum and share the good news with us.

Remember proficient english is 7 each and not overall 7.So improve your english levels for better chances as 55 with IELTS 6 is basic requirement and may have many applicant.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Mahsa1 said:


> I lose my tolerance. What the hell are they doing? Every single day you guys raise a hope for today. But nothin' happens! not a single thing.


Its a good thing raising hopes every single day,isn't it????.Wait is over and time has come.keep an eye and share good news with us.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mahsa1 said:


> I lose my tolerance. What the hell are they doing? Every single day you guys raise a hope for today. But nothin' happens! not a single thing.


Doostam, all going to happen  we are all waiting, lets hope it will be soon


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Yes heaps of hope under your occupation and your DIBP points as well as proficient english level.Don't be frustrate and time has come for invitation.So keep an eye on this forum and share the good news with us.
> 
> Remember proficient english is 7 each and not overall 7.So improve your english levels for better chances as 55 with IELTS 6 is basic requirement and may have many applicant.


Thanks Desai. Tried several times to improve. Sometimes getting 6.5 in writing and sometimes 6.5 in speaking. Tried PTE A also. PTE A is tougher than IELTS General I feel.

Thank you


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> Thanks Desai. Tried several times to improve. Sometimes getting 6.5 in writing and sometimes 6.5 in speaking. Tried PTE A also. PTE A is tougher than IELTS General I feel.
> 
> Thank you


Try pte second time,First time few people found it tough but in second attempt they cleared successfully.Give it a try second time.


----------



## dakshjhingan (Aug 11, 2015)

EOI lodged : 22/07/2015

Nominated occupation: taxation accountant
Ielts : 7 bands each - 10 pts
age:26 30 pts
Aust qualification+2 yrs requirements 20 pts
NSW State nomination 5 pts
Total 65 pts

does anyone know who was in same situation and how likely i would get an invite with 190 or 189


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Try pte second time,First time few people found it tough but in second attempt they cleared successfully.Give it a try second time.


can you please shared with me the PTE resources? or any other link?


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Try pte second time,First time few people found it tough but in second attempt they cleared successfully.Give it a try second time.


Tried PTE A 2 times got 63 in speaking both the time. Till now spent Rs. 60k on IELTS and PTE


----------



## reaganaraj (Aug 11, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Any electronic,mechanical,tellecomunication or computer engineer still waiting for NSW invitation????


Yes i did my EOI on 29th july with 60points


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> Tried PTE A 2 times got 63 in speaking both the time. Till now spent Rs. 60k on IELTS and PTE


Yeah see ..You missed by only two points,try one more time but before that try their mock exams and resource from their website on pte material and then give.


----------



## swamyt (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you JDesai for your frank opinion. Let me wait, meanwhile I'm planning to claim points through my wife who is also working, just that she also needs to get her ACS assessment done & have to get Proficient in her PTE, will this have an advantage ?
I know its gonna take time for all the procedure to happen, just a thought.

As per the forums' past experiences who have seen so many cases, is there a chance that I will get invitation by next month ?

Regards
Swamy


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

swamyt said:


> Thank you JDesai for your frank opinion. Let me wait, meanwhile I'm planning to claim points through my wife who is also working, just that she also needs to get her ACS assessment done & have to get Proficient in her PTE, will this have an advantage ?
> I know its gonna take time for all the procedure to happen, just a thought.
> 
> As per the forums' past experiences who have seen so many cases, is there a chance that I will get invitation by next month ?
> ...


It all depends on number of people applying under your occupation.So very hard to predict actual time of invitation from NSW.Meanwhile wait and watch and try to get skill assessment for your wife as early as possible to claim extra 5 points under spouse skills,which eventually put you on top in ladder.

Thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

* Any invitations Guys Today??????*


----------



## raja singa (Aug 9, 2015)

jdesai said:


> * Any invitations Guys Today??????*


Nope


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nope, not yet... but its only wht... 1pm...  heheh


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

*Hi,Just heard from the MARA agent that,NSW may invite 100 invitations every week throughout year to achieve their target and make sure the program runs throughout the year.So it not going to be like last year that 1000 invitations issued in May and then another 800 invitations issued in June 2015.So its going to be slow and steady invitation process.So keep an eye and wait and watch.*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Hi,Just heard from the MARA agent that,NSW may invite 100 invitations every week throughout year to achieve their target and make sure the program runs throughout the year.So it not going to be like last year that 1000 invitations issued in May and then another 800 invitations issued in June 2015.So its going to be slow and steady invitation process.So keep an eye and wait and watch.


I am not sure that this information you give is any good. 

I think they were quite consistent with invitations last fin. year. March-April-May. 

They issued some in June, but it doesnt seem like they issued a lot in June, defo not 1000s. 

Yesterday, i think you spoke of some kind of telephone call, that they will invite Today (well it was yesterday) - who was it with?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

We have spreadsheet with about 450 records added in 6 month period (assuming almost a 1000 in 12 month. which is 25% of all), most of them invited. Out of 4000 cadidates for NSW (invited). 

It is extremely good indicator of what is going on. Moreover, no invitation round by NSW would go unnoticed based on this sheet. 

Thus, any rumours about 100 invites a day, everyweek, or even 50 invites a week - will be substantiated by our XL sheet, however, this is not a case so far, therefore, i assume NSW did not resume inviting people. 

We need to keep on looking at the sheet and wait, while resisting spreading rumours, as they give ungrounded hopes (and dissappointment) for people who are checking this forum.  

In most cases, mara agents know not more, and even sometimes less, than we do on this forum, as forum is en-mass shared statistical/information tool.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I am not sure that this information you give is any good.
> 
> I think they were quite consistent with invitations last fin. year. March-April-May.
> 
> ...


*They issued 16 in FEB 2015 because its just started,83 in March,250 in April,1150 in May and 897 in June.So he is correct as I was also observing this invitations since last financial year.But last year,internet application was used for 14 July 2014 and 22 October 2014 in which NSW accepted 2000 applications and in that rounds only 1602 nominations were converted.So when they started in Feb 2015,they change their process and start following invitation based method like skill select since internet based applications was dominated by only few occupations and server crashes and heaps of other problems they faced in first two rounds in last financial year.So from Feb 2015 to June 2015,they have to nominate 2000 new invitation plus the down fall of previous rounds which was 400.So they were consistent in sending invitation in large number from Feb 2015 to June 2015 throughout that period to achieve their benchmark of 4000 application before the financial year finishes. 

But this year,the situation is different as they have full year to achieve 4000 applications.So the agent is consistent and it makes sense and that's why, I thought its worth full to share.
*


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> We have spreadsheet with about 450 records added in 6 month period (assuming almost a 1000 in 12 month. which is 25% of all), most of them invited. Out of 4000 cadidates for NSW (invited).
> 
> It is extremely good indicator of what is going on. Moreover, no invitation round by NSW would go unnoticed based on this sheet.
> 
> ...



*You can find number of nominations issued by particular state in every month in skill select tab.I am following this for last two year and thats why I note down everything month by month from skill select because skill select only publish latest one and only publish data for previous month.
I am posting link here, so check yourself

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

So have a look under state nomination tab and you can find out 75 nominations given by NSW in July 2015.Means they were invited in June and that is why nominated in July.Skill select always publish this data when the current month finishes and delete the previous month.

So I do not have any proof of the figure which I mentioned in previous post as it is deleted but trust me what I said is absolutely correct and you can find all this figure in my previous post from last year. *


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

I am not sure that this information you give is any good. 

I think they were quite consistent with invitations last fin. year. March-April-May. 

They issued some in June, but it doesnt seem like they issued a lot in June, defo not 1000s. Yesterday, i think you spoke of some kind of telephone call, that they will invite Today (well it was yesterday) - who was it with?[/quote]

*Yesterday, I spoke to NSW STATE Department on their helpline which opens 10 am to 12.30 pm and their number is +61298428155.
But they give general information and always try to hide information as its confidential and can be understood.But yesterday was new and old operator ,So she speak by mistake that they are going to send now probably in this week and can be today.That was her actual words which never been spoken by any one on that helpline number.
Remember MARA agents are not authentic but we can analise the information and if that sounds authentic and makes sense then it's worth full to share and at the moment,It makes sense to me as It is going to be different then last year invitation.
But you have a point about spreadsheet and that why its been published in the opening post of this forum.Keep an eye and wait and watch.*


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> We have spreadsheet with about 450 records added in 6 month period (assuming almost a 1000 in 12 month. which is 25% of all), most of them invited. Out of 4000 cadidates for NSW (invited).
> 
> It is extremely good indicator of what is going on. Moreover, no invitation round by NSW would go unnoticed based on this sheet.
> 
> ...


Since NSW has sent 100 applications in July I can see that they are probably trying to send invitations for those people whose occupation is in CSOL and NSW priority list. And probably they are picking really high points, so that these people won't apply to OTHER states. If what I am thinking is correct then the baker who submitted application would get the invitation before us.

Remember NSW government DOESN'T care whether there is a job opportunity or not, their primary concern is receiving the state invitation fee. Say if NSW government sent invitations to software engineers after 24th this month, (who have 65+ on EOI) these people will wait for 14 days or less to see if they can get invitation for 189 before applying. So NSW is essentially risking the fact that these people may get 189 invitation, therefore the invitation would be wasted.

For low scoring SOL occupations, they might simply not want old, poor english skilled or less experienced people (or any combinations of 3) as that would cost more money to the state (or federal) government.

So this is why I believe that they want to get CSOL applicants who score well so that they can get the invitation fee without any risk.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Since NSW has sent 100 applications in July I can see that they are probably trying to send invitations for those people whose occupation is in CSOL and NSW priority list. And probably they are picking really high points, so that these people won't apply to OTHER states. If what I am thinking is correct then the baker who submitted application would get the invitation before us.
> 
> Remember NSW government DOESN'T care whether there is a job opportunity or not, their primary concern is receiving the state invitation fee. Say if NSW government sent invitations to software engineers after 24th this month, (who have 65+ on EOI) these people will wait for 14 days or less to see if they can get invitation for 189 before applying. So NSW is essentially risking the fact that these people may get 189 invitation, therefore the invitation would be wasted.
> 
> ...


Hi,This July result is for nomination and not invitation.So NSW last sent invitation in 30 June in last financial year.This July invitation figures come when they will update august nomination figures.So its bit early to say this.Remember NSW have sent invitation on 7 July for very high points and may be that from CSOL or their priority list. But that data will be published in September under the tab of state nominations received in August.
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Hi,This July result is for nomination and not invitation.So NSW last sent invitation in 30 June in last financial year.This July invitation figures come when they will update august nomination figures.So its bit early to say this.Remember NSW have sent invitation on 7 July for very high points and may be that from CSOL or their priority list. But that data will be published in September under the tab of state nominations received in August. Thanks


How do you know about 7th of July selection?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> How do you know about 7th of July selection?


NSW sent invitations on 7 July for very high scoring applicants from both CSOL and their priority list.I know because I am Ex- MARA agent and through contacts.
You will see in skill select in September when they will publish nomination received in the month of August under state nomination tab.

Thanks


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Guys,

I might sound very naive here. In order to apply for 190 under NSW, all we have to do is submit EOI and select NSW under 'state of interest'? Will that suffice being picked up for NSW invite? 

Or we need to go ahead and register in their portal as like we do for VIC?f

Excuse my ignorance and thx in advance.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I might sound very naive here. In order to apply for 190 under NSW, all we have to do is submit EOI and select NSW under 'state of interest'? Will that suffice being picked up for NSW invite?
> 
> ...


Its fair enough for what you did for NSW.No need to register anywhere like victoria.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> NSW sent invitations on 7 July for very high scoring applicants from both CSOL and their priority list.I know because I am Ex- MARA agent and through contacts. You will see in skill select in September when they will publish nomination received in the month of August under state nomination tab. Thanks


Oh* i c, thx.* Ots always good to *hv *contacts... Well, now we *hv *to wait and this wait is a bit tense))) so any info os good!

*Please don't use text-speak or other abbreviations. Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to join the waiting club for NSW state nomination.

ANZSCO Code 261311 - Analyst Programmer

DIBP points 60 + 5 (SS) = 65 points

English: 20 points (all 8 in IELTS Academic)

Experience points: 0

Good luck to everyone! Everyday that passes by without any invitations means we are nearer to hearing the newest batch of invitations! 

Stay positive and rock on!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to join the waiting club for NSW state nomination.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's true and time has any how come.If they will not issue now then when they will issue??.189 is on track,Skill select also fix their technical problems which is good as NSW picks applicant whatever left after 189,New SOL is also in effect both from DIBP and NSW,on top of that their operators also sounds different then before.So should be any time soon.Be careful,keep an eye and share the good news with us.

Thanks.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I might sound very naive here. In order to apply for 190 under NSW, all we have to do is submit EOI and select NSW under 'state of interest'? Will that suffice being picked up for NSW invite?
> 
> ...


That is correct, wait for them to contact you for applying on NSW website.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Please don't use text-speech words on this forum.
Thanks


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi All,

I am new to forum discussion.I have applied for NSW 190 on 4th Aug with 65 points including SS and 7 each in IELTS,what are my chances to get invite...thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

sankaur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to forum discussion.I have applied for NSW 190 on 4th Aug with 65 points including SS and 7 each in IELTS,what are my chances to get invite...thanks


You have the best chance to be invited as with very good points and proficient english provided your occupation is on NSW priority list.

Thanks


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

jdesai said:


> You have the best chance to be invited as with very good points and proficient english provided your occupation is on NSW priority list.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Jdesai,

Where can I get the list of occupations that are under NSW priority list?


----------



## sgthushara (Jun 5, 2015)

zector said:


> Could you update my excel sheet timeline based on my signature? I can't modify it.
> My NSW Invite Date is wrong, and My SRN is 53xx.
> Still haven't receive NSW SS approval yet :yawn:
> 
> Thanks.



In the list update for state nomination, there are some occupation like mechanical engineers are waiting around one year and still not invited to apply for state nomination.

But mechanical engineer is flag occupation in NSW and it is in first page in skill occupation priority list. 

I have submitted EOI in mechanical engineering with 55 pts and waiting for state nomination in NSW. :fingerscrossed:
I have not found any mechanical engineers got invited for stat nomination.

How long we have to wait????????????


----------



## sgthushara (Jun 5, 2015)

leap said:


> Jdesai am still waiting for the invitation...
> 
> Age=30
> Education=15
> ...




I am mechanical engineer and waiting for invitation to apply for SS 190 NSW
EOI on 16 July 2015
points 55

How long we have to wait for this???????:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

sgthushara said:


> I am mechanical engineer and waiting for invitation to apply for SS 190 NSW
> EOI on 16 July 2015
> points 55
> 
> How long we have to wait for this???????:fingerscrossed:


Who knows?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Hi Jdesai,
> 
> Where can I get the list of occupations that are under NSW priority list?


Here you go

NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi jdesai,

As per the previous conversation in the thread, NSW might send invites this week , correct ? 

I have also checked with my agents they are saying that , they were informed that the invites should have been sent last week itself.

From my side i have send 2 mails to NSW and got a reply, but they shared the same information in the NSW website.
Being an ex-mara agent , i think you are the correct person to analyse the current situation and let us know what is happening in NSW


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Yeah that's true and time has any how come.If they will not issue now then when they will issue??.189 is on track,Skill select also fix their technical problems which is good as NSW picks applicant whatever left after 189,New SOL is also in effect both from DIBP and NSW,on top of that their operators also sounds different then before.So should be any time soon.Be careful,keep an eye and share the good news with us.
> 
> Thanks.


Why IELTS academic? it should IELTS GEneral.. isn't it?


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

sgthushara said:


> In the list update for state nomination, there are some occupation like mechanical engineers are waiting around one year and still not invited to apply for state nomination.
> 
> But mechanical engineer is flag occupation in NSW and it is in first page in skill occupation priority list.
> 
> ...


I am not really sure how reliable those excel sheets are. Some of the applicants may forget to visit the site and update it after getting application. Also it is not like every person in the world who applied this visa is a member of this site. I think there might be people with 55 points (mechanical engineer, chemical engineer or other occupations) and got invitation but just not following this forum. At least that is what I hope for.


----------



## blackzero (Mar 11, 2015)

Age: 25
Education: 15
NSW: 5
Experience: 15

Total: 6/IELTS: 6.5/EOI: 10/08/2015, Occupation: System Analyst

What are my chances to get state nomination and when?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi jdesai,
> 
> As per the previous conversation in the thread, NSW might send invites this week , correct ?
> 
> ...


Hi,
I found six applicant who receive invitation on 7 July and they all got 65 points and they all receive invitation after they receive 189 invitation.So only one applied for NSW because his occupation was on CSOL and he didn't receive in 189.So may be they are waiting because not many invitation converted to nomination.

So no one knows exactly the timing of invitation,not even MARA or Ex-MARA unless you found people in forum or in your contacts claims that they receive invitation and that's why all this forums are for.
Now,according to my gut feeling may be they waiting to get enough EOI's for the occupation and was observing the 189 trend for first 2 rounds of July and August and that's why they didn't send invitation to 60 pointers as well in 7 July.So now they will send invitation as majority of picture is clear to everyone.So just wait as time has already come and can have invitation from NSW any time.I haven't heard anything like invitation happened last week so can't comment on that but from the forum looks like it didn't happen.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> I am not really sure how reliable those excel sheets are. Some of the applicants may forget to visit the site and update it after getting application. Also it is not like every person in the world who applied this visa is a member of this site. I think there might be people with 55 points (mechanical engineer, chemical engineer or other occupations) and got invitation but just not following this forum. At least that is what I hope for.


Yes,You are correct that spreadsheet only have 10 percent of the applicant.
But it's a good data to study Invitation and Nomination time frame.
Thanks.


----------



## dushyant.anand (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi Friends, I have submitted my EOI on 10th Aug15, and what will be the expected time to recieve the response on invitation


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

dushyant.anand said:


> Hi Friends, I have submitted my EOI on 10th Aug15, and what will be the expected time to recieve the response on invitation


Read last few pages, you'll know it then.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> I am not really sure how reliable those excel sheets are. Some of the applicants may forget to visit the site and update it after getting application. Also it is not like every person in the world who applied this visa is a member of this site. I think there might be people with 55 points (mechanical engineer, chemical engineer or other occupations) and got invitation but just not following this forum. At least that is what I hope for.


This can serve as a sampling to get the feel of trend because there is no such kind of data available officially. It is forum to share such kind of information through, so it is as reliable as any advice you get from a forum member on any matter as per their best of knowledge.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I think all of us agree on one thing - invites should start coming soon and this is, indeed, a very pleasant feeling


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Guys, quick question, if there are two applicants A and B with the following details:

A: Submitted EOI in June 2015 / 65 pts (includng 5 from SS) / 10 points for English language/ 15 points Work Exp

B: Submitted EOI in July 2015 / 65 pts (including 5 from SS) / 20 pts for English language / 5 pts work exp

Who would be invited first between the two?


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

blackzero said:


> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> NSW: 5
> Experience: 15
> ...


Why don't you give PTE-A a try to get an additional 10 points, which would bring your total to 65, and get you a 189 instead? Just a suggestion. I've read so many happy posts about how PTE made dreams come true lol (like someone who tried IELTS 4 times and couldn't get 10, and then tried PTE-A for the first time and got 20).


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Guys, quick question, if there are two applicants A and B with the following details:
> 
> A: Submitted EOI in June 2015 / 65 pts (includng 5 from SS) / 10 points for English language/ 15 points Work Exp
> 
> ...


This should receive it first if you are applying for NSW SS
B: Submitted EOI in July 2015 / 65 pts (including 5 from SS) / 20 pts for English language / 5 pts work exp


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

I would like to apply for NSW state sponsorship and unable to find any URL for EOI submission. But came to know that in FAQ's page of NSW to EOI submitted on skill select and interest shown in NSW will automatically be considered.

"If you already have a valid EOI in SkillSelect, you do not need to submit a new EOI. NSW Trade & Investment will source candidates from the entire range of valid EOIs in SkillSelect that express interest in NSW nomination for the subclass 190 visa."


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

^that is correct. Good luck to us! Today is another day they we become hopeful


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Any Invites today?


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

*Unknown*

I wonder did NSW ivitation get started or still needs to be started. I have applied for nsw with 60+5 in the month of april. Did any one got invited after july 2015. appreciated for the responses gives by the already invited. Ignite my hope. Thanks


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> I wonder did NSW ivitation get started or still needs to be started. I have applied for nsw with 60+5 in the month of april. Did any one got invited after july 2015. appreciated for the responses gives by the already invited. Ignite my hope. Thanks


I know someone who was invited, submitted EOI in June and received invite in June as well for NSW with 60 pts.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

grant512 said:


> I know someone who was invited, submitted EOI in June and received invite in June as well for NSW with 60 pts.


Yeah NSW were sending invitation till 30 June but that was last financial Year.New financial year starts from 1 July.So please keep an eye and share with us if any one has received after 1 July.

Thanks


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> Yeah NSW were sending invitation till 30 June but that was last financial Year.New financial year starts from 1 July.So please keep an eye and share with us if any one has received after 1 July.
> 
> Thanks


Yes I know, I am just wondering why hnmn4444 did not get selected while he submitted EOI dated April which is earlier compare to my friend who submitted only in June with same points (65) then got invited and lodge visa already.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

grant512 said:


> Yes I know, I am just wondering why hnmn4444 did not get selected while he submitted EOI dated April which is earlier compare to my friend who submitted only in June with same points (65) then got invited and lodge visa already.


There are can be a number of reasons, what is ANZSCO code?


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

grant512 said:


> Yes I know, I am just wondering why hnmn4444 did not get selected while he submitted EOI dated April which is earlier compare to my friend who submitted only in June with same points (65) then got invited and lodge visa already.



I have selected 'ANY' option while applying for 190 visa subclass. One of my friend applied just 2days before me who got invited with in a week. From my last post i have mentioned a wrong applied date as april but it is 18th may 15. both me n my frd applied in 2days gap. I think Any option which i have opted caused this delay.later i updated it with NSW. my frd opted NSW for which he got response and now he applied for the visa. 

Any how waiting for the invitations from NSW atleast this month.


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> I wonder did NSW ivitation get started or still needs to be started. I have applied for nsw with 60+5 in the month of april. Did any one got invited after july 2015. appreciated for the responses gives by the already invited. Ignite my hope. Thanks


Here is the details of someone who got invite while hnmn4444 still no invites who applied April.
What is your ANZSCO code hnmn4444?


Software Engineer 
09 Jun 2015 - Modified EOI to include 190-NSW (65pts)
18 Jun 2015 - ITA for NSW Nomination
19 Jun 2015 - Paid NSW Nomination App Fee
22 Jun 2015 - ITA for Visa, NSW Nomination Approved
26 Jun 2015 - LODGED


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Seems like no update today as well....i tried searching on net to get some idea but no use.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Hopeless ... NSW playing with our sentiments


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

no one knows when and if  but another day has passed and brought us closer


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Indeed that is true....Hope for the best and best of luck to everyone who is waiting...


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> Hopeless ... NSW playing with our sentiments


I have points similar to you under 261313...but I have filed my 189 EOI on 16th July and 190 on 4th August.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

sankaur said:


> I have points similar to you under 261313...but I have filed my 189 EOI on 16th July and 190 on 4th August.


189 invite for 261313 is moving like snail for 60 points holder. I am expecting mine one January 2016 unless more than 10 days of backlog for 60 pointers getting cleared from next round. And you are exactly 2 months after me . Just check my temporary excel so that you can predict your invite. Believe you will get for NSW sooner than 189/ that should be the case with me as well. See you at Sydney 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sECrzTeAYNsLG8obgbGia1QkjaIjIS8PMr0EIt0dWqQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> 189 invite for 261313 is moving like snail for 60 points holder. I am expecting mine one January 2016 unless more than 10 days of backlog for 60 pointers getting cleared from next round. And you are exactly 2 months after me . Just check my temporary excel so that you can predict your invite. Believe you will get for NSW sooner than 189/ that should be the case with me as well. See you at Sydney
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sECrzTeAYNsLG8obgbGia1QkjaIjIS8PMr0EIt0dWqQ/edit?usp=sharing


Thanks for the sheet... Mine seems in May'16. Don't know again what happens in May'16 as it's year end. seems You also marked may month in red in your sheet. 
Only hope is on state sponsorship.Applied in July 1st week with 60+5 points.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-3-august-2015-round-results.aspx

Seems immi updated the august round results


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

2613 Software and Applications Programmers with 60 points -cut of date as 2 April 2015 4:13pm


----------



## ellie1004 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello. I have submitted my EOI for 190 on 06 Aug 2015. I guess there is a long waiting 

Accountant(general)
Ielts: 7 each - 10 pts
Age: 30 pts
Education: 15 pts
State sponsorship: 5 pts

Good luck to everyone!! I will keep u guys updated


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

hi, i just to know if there is ceiling for state sponsorship also like they have for 189.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sanjeet24 said:


> hi, i just to know if there is ceiling for state sponsorship also like they have for 189.


 4000 per year for NSW


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> 189 invite for 261313 is moving like snail for 60 points holder. I am expecting mine one January 2016 unless more than 10 days of backlog for 60 pointers getting cleared from next round. And you are exactly 2 months after me . Just check my temporary excel so that you can predict your invite. Believe you will get for NSW sooner than 189/ that should be the case with
> 
> Haha Sure


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

I am really worried now, day by day all the points/discussions making me realise there is no place for 55+5, 261313 software engineers....  I am waiting from quite long now...


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes thats worry point.High score in IELTS or PTE can help...


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

When they say experience is on high priority, 
It means, experience accessed by accessing authority ? 
Or in general overall experience ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Is nsw is waiting for September invitation round to finish,


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Any news or Invites.......?????


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

all going according to the plan  invites are on the way... sometimes in the future


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Jdesai thoughts....?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Well,That's the spirit....andreyx108b


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

No thoughts.No one have any idea in Melbourne at the moment,Everyone urge you to call their helpline and some of the MARA agents also doing the same in hope for information.Looks like they are gathering enough number of EOI and can start invitation any time.Be patient,keep your eye,wait and watch.That's the best we can do.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

jdesai said:


> No thoughts.No one have any idea in Melbourne at the moment,Everyone urge you to call their helpline and some of the MARA agents also doing the same in hope for information.Looks like they are gathering enough number of EOI and can start invitation any time.Be patient,keep your eye,wait and watch.That's the best we can do.


Thanks Jdesai,

Everyday is starting with a 100% hope :fingerscrossed:


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi guys, How to make signature to display my timeline?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Go to Quick Links . You can see the link on the top right of the page.
click on edit signature.
update your signature. Save. Good to go.



grant512 said:


> Hi guys, How to make signature to display my timeline?


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

grant512 said:


> Hi guys, How to make signature to display my timeline?


Hi grant512,

Go to USERCP-->Settings and Options-->Edit Signature


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Well,That's the spirit....andreyx108b


hehe ))) yeah, i am trying to look from a positive side at this situation. 

By the way who is managing XL sheet? Whats happend to it - seems like someone screwed it up


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

After receiving ITA? whats next?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

grant512 said:


> After receiving ITA? whats next?


What is ITA??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> What is ITA??


 i guess: invitation to apply... 

But why asking this here...


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> i guess: invitation to apply...
> 
> But why asking this here...


My apology, I am asking after applying for state sponsorship for NSW and waiting, what will be the next step then?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

grant512 said:


> My apology, I am asking after applying for state sponsorship for NSW and waiting, what will be the next step then?


Well i am not an expert but... if you are 1. selected then you actually 2. apply, and once 2a. approved you can 3. lodge your visa application.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Unbelievable people make so many abbreviations which is beyond my understanding.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Haha


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Unbelievable people make so many abbreviations which is beyond my understanding.


I've been working (as hobby shall i say) as immigration professional for UK and Canada so I knew as the term ITA is extensivly used in Canada since introduction of Express Entry system. 

Anyhow guys, have a good weekend and lets hope for some fun next week  

opcorn:


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Please help me out to find answer for the below question:

MY wife's ACS has been done but due to her education in Electricial stream they deduct 6 years so not able to claim any point for spouse for 261312(developer programmer). Question is here that while filling visa application do I need to enter her experience details. 


Thanks in Advance


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi Guys,
> Please help me out to find answer for the below question:
> 
> MY wife's ACS has been done but due to her education in Electricial stream they deduct 6 years so not able to claim any point for spouse for 261312(developer programmer). Question is here that while filling visa application do I need to enter her experience details.
> ...


Yes but not as relevant


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't think so, only positive ACS and competitive level english is required.


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have seen many comments talking about two EOI one for 189 and one for 190.
Can any senior member let me know how this is possible to submit two EOI for same job code.If its possible then please let me know the procedure.

Thanks


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have seen many comments talking about two EOI one for 189 and one for 190.
> Can any senior member let me know how this is possible to submit two EOI for same job code.If its possible then please let me know the procedure.
> ...


You click submit EOI and submit your 189, then click submit EOI again (which will give you another ID) and submit your 190. I don't see why you found this overly complex


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I am just curious

If I move my address or change jobs etc. (things that don't effect my points) then when I update it on skillselect would my place in the queue moved forward?


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello JDesai,

i am thinking to claim extra 5 points for my hubby s skills.
but he has done instrumentation engineering and have 10 year experience as software developer.Do you advice if he can get positive assessment?Is it worth trying for him.


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

*Civil engineering technician*

Dear Members

its my first post on this website although i've been checking it out for quite too long.

I was looking for answers to my questions. although i have found many answers thanks to your efforts. however, i have one question that was never answered.

i applied for NSW 190 visa 15th of june 2015 under the occupation ''civil engineering technician'' ANZSCO 312212

As per data and statistics, this occupation is one of the least occupations that people are applying for. according to DIBP last financial year, only 70 people applied for that occupation out of 1000 quota.

My question is that if there is no pressure alongside this occupation then what is preventing them from sending me an invitation as its been two months for now.

am really hopeful that i could find an answer to this querry from you guys, and i hope the best for you all.

thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

sankaur said:


> Hello JDesai,
> 
> i am thinking to claim extra 5 points for my hubby s skills.
> but he has done instrumentation engineering and have 10 year experience as software developer.Do you advice if he can get positive assessment?Is it worth trying for him.



IT's good to do his skill assessment under software engineer as ACS skill assessment relatively comes faster then Engineer's Australia.He can take skill assessment for his education from EA or from his work experience from ACS.So go for ACS as it is faster.

Thanks


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

jdesai said:


> IT's good to do his skill assessment under software engineer as ACS skill assessment relatively comes faster then Engineer's Australia.He can take skill assessment for his education from EA or from his work experience from ACS.So go for ACS as it is faster.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you so much...cant I get him assessed under software developer?


----------



## Alexism (Jun 12, 2015)

A new week of hope, best of luck to everyone.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi guys, could you please update me about IELTS validity, i.e. after how much time your IELTS result got expired. As I know ACS is valid for 2 years. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

IELTS valid for 3 years w.r.t AU PR.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*invitation rules*

Please let me know who will get invitation in below scenarios.
Code 261313
Case A :

Points 60 
Band 6 in each
Applied in Apr

Cade B:

Points 60
Band 6.5 each
Applied in aug

In English score 0.5 also considered in sending invitation.

Thanks in advance folks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Please let me know who will get invitation in below scenarios.
> Code 261313
> Case A :
> 
> ...


To be honest, i think no, 0.5 does not considered - but i might be wrong. However, there are no invites for a long time, so... hopefully you'll get one soon


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Guys,

Any experts/agents hint anything regarding NSW invite? Its quite frustrating to wait without knowing whats happening? 

Anyone got idea when nomination will open? Or is it already opened and invitations are being pushed out?? :confused2:


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess everyone's losing their hopes.

Is it any possible to apply to another state but not work in that state? Ie If i apply to Vic state and then tell the state that I am employed in NSW but constantly seeking employment there and after a year when I cannot find I can just ask them to release me?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

why would we lose hopes?))) cmon, its exiciting they might invite u or me trmw morning!) or on thursday... or next monday!)))


----------



## ellie1004 (Aug 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> why would we lose hopes?))) cmon, its exiciting they might invite u or me trmw morning!) or on thursday... or next monday!)))



Hello! How did you get 8 in IELTS speaking? I am studying for it to get 8 in each secton of the test to improve my chance to be invited over. Would you plz be able to give me some tips?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ellie1004 said:


> Hello! How did you get 8 in IELTS speaking? I am studying for it to get 8 in each secton of the test to improve my chance to be invited over. Would you plz be able to give me some tips?


Mate, i would be glad to, but to be honest, i never prepeared for IELTS speaking - i got 8 in one attempt, then 9 in second and 8.5 in third... but i have lived more than half of my life in UK (since fairly young age) therefore, i speak English at almost native level with a bit of an accent... have u tried PTE cuz with PTE its different and i think it offer better chances...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> why would we lose hopes?))) cmon, its exiciting they might invite u or me trmw morning!) or on thursday... or next monday!)))


Well I am in Australia, so every day I am losing my chance to stay in Australia as I am on a temp visa. Plus I want to study masters while working, so it would be super nice if I can get my PR granted before 2016.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, i would be glad to, but to be honest, i never prepeared for IELTS speaking - i got 8 in one attempt, then 9 in second and 8.5 in third... but i have lived more than half of my life in UK (since fairly young age) therefore, i speak English at almost native level with a bit of an accent... have u tried PTE cuz with PTE its different and i think it offer better chances...


Did you study for writing? How was your writing scores?


----------



## ellie1004 (Aug 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, i would be glad to, but to be honest, i never prepeared for IELTS speaking - i got 8 in one attempt, then 9 in second and 8.5 in third... but i have lived more than half of my life in UK (since fairly young age) therefore, i speak English at almost native level with a bit of an accent... have u tried PTE cuz with PTE its different and i think it offer better chances...



Thanks for your tip 

Well, I do get 9 in listening and 8.5 in reading but writing and speaking section are quite challenging me. My highest score was 7.5 in writing and 7.5 in speaking. I am not so sure I cant go beyond that  I see you are like a native speaker of English! I am so jealous of u 

I have submitted my EOI on 6/8/2015 so I will just have to study for IELTS while waiting  ,which is not fun at all  haha

Thanks anyways


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Please let me know who will get invitation in below scenarios.
> Code 261313
> Case A :
> 
> ...


 Bands given above are doesn't make difference because both are competent, next comes experience which you have not mentioned. If I assume experience is same then Case A would get first invitation


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Well I am in Australia, so every day I am losing my chance to stay in Australia as I am on a temp visa. Plus I want to study masters while working, so it would be super nice if I can get my PR granted before 2016.


maximum 7.5.... i prepeared a lot, everyday writing 2-3 essays... but now i got advise (from member on this forum) to use IELTS simon... and i think i'll crack it this time...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> maximum 7.5.... i prepeared a lot, everyday writing 2-3 essays... but now i got advise (from member on this forum) to use IELTS simon... and i think i'll crack it this time...


Same situation although I entered it only once. What I found really hard was lack of tutorials for general writing essay part. Even IELTS Simon doesn't have anything with that. They only have the first part (letter).


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Well I am in Australia, so every day I am losing my chance to stay in Australia as I am on a temp visa. Plus I want to study masters while working, so it would be super nice if I can get my PR granted before 2016.


Grants come very quickly nowadays.. and i think we have plenty of time... if NSW will invite within next month or so, and approve within the timeframes we saw last fin. year (i.e. 2-4 weeks)... then you still have good chance to get grant by 2016.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> Grants come very quickly nowadays.. and i think we have plenty of time... if NSW will invite within next month or so, and approve within the timeframes we saw last fin. year (i.e. 2-4 weeks)... then you still have good chance to get grant by 2016.


Can I still stay in QLD? And move to NSW 2 years later


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

*civil engineering technician*

Dear Members

its my first post on this website although i've been checking it out for quite too long.

I was looking for answers to my questions. although i have found many answers thanks to your efforts. however, i have one question that was never answered.

i applied for NSW 190 visa 15th of june 2015 under the occupation ''civil engineering technician'' ANZSCO 312212

As per data and statistics, this occupation is one of the least occupations that people are applying for. according to DIBP last financial year, only 70 people applied for that occupation out of 1000 quota.

My question is that if there is no pressure alongside this occupation then what is preventing them from sending me an invitation as its been two months for now.

am really hopeful that i could find an answer to this querry from you guys, and i hope the best for you all.

thanks


----------



## manikyaster (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey hi every body 
i applied for 190 on 1st of july for electronics engg
points 
age -30
Education 15
Pte - 10
That is 55 +5 state sponser 
what are the chances for receiving an invitation 
as my visa is expiring on 29th september 
so that i could go on bridging 
my current status is visa subclass 476


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Can I still stay in QLD? And move to NSW 2 years later




Mate, have you tried speaking with MARA adviser on this? I've connections to some... and the to the one who i am working with.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi andreyx108b, 

Could please check when nsw will start sending invites.
I really need some optimistic news to keep me going


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa makram said:


> Dear Members
> 
> its my first post on this website although i've been checking it out for quite too long.
> 
> ...


Mate, please read few pages - No one is getting invited, no one. Everyone are hoping they will start soon.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, have you tried speaking with MARA adviser on this? I've connections to some... and the to the one who i am working with.


Nope, what do they say?

My understanding is as long as I am seeking for job in NSW they are fine with me postponing the moving date.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Nope, what do they say?
> 
> My understanding is as long as I am seeking for job in NSW they are fine with me postponing the moving date.



I have not asked  how did you come to this understanding? 

I guess they (NSW) should have some kind of time frames written in the law for such situations - and the MARA agents are the best equipped to know this. 

AFAIK: By LAW you have to live there for 2 years, not to move there within 2 years. I guess that you have to move there within certain agreed timeframe.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> I have not asked  how did you come to this understanding?
> 
> I guess they (NSW) should have some kind of time frames written in the law for such situations - and the MARA agents are the best equipped to know this.
> 
> AFAIK: By LAW you have to live there for 2 years, not to move there within 2 years. I guess that you have to move there within certain agreed timeframe.


Yeah I guess so. I'll see if I can find one of those agents.


----------



## The_Dark (Oct 6, 2013)

manikyaster said:


> Hey hi every body
> i applied for 190 on 1st of july for electronics engg
> points
> age -30
> ...



I hope you receive an invitation soon. I am in the same boat as you, 476 expiring 12 Feb 2016,:fingerscrossed:
IELTS 8,8,7,8
Age 30
Experience 0 years 11 months
Qualification: Bachelor + Master= 15
overall 55+5 
EOI : 30 June 2015 

Checking email 100 times a day


----------



## The_Dark (Oct 6, 2013)

It is very stressful when one is onshore and waiting


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

The_Dark said:


> It is very stressful when one is onshore and waiting


Its also frustrating to wait offshore mate))) but the wait will end soon or later)))


----------



## redspark (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi,I have total 55+ 5(SS) - (PTE 6 only)and I am a Software Engineer and my occupation is in the high priority list.

Age:30
Qualification:15
Experience:10

1.What is the chance of getting an invitation if I submit my EOI?Is it the right time to apply for 190?
2.Do I need to take PTE again for getting 10 more points to reach 65 and apply for 189?
3.My agent is telling that there is a very little chance for getting an invitation, if I submit with 55+5 points.?
4.Shall I apply 190 first and try for another PTE attempt and then apply for 189.Is it a good idea?Is it possible?

Can anybody please help me?


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> Hi,I have total 55+ 5(SS) - (PTE 6 only)and I am a Software Engineer and my occupation is in the high priority list.
> 
> Age:30
> Qualification:15
> ...


1. You have reached the minimum requirements for visa 190, Imagine how many 55+5 pointers out there so waiting time will be longer.

2. Better to take PTE to gain points and apply 189, and still can apply for State sponsorship with 70pts

3. Yes, Agent is correct slim chance but still possible to get an invite

4. Yes apply 190 and take PTE then after passing PTE then update your EOI.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

AAny invitations Guys?????


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> AAny invitations Guys?????


Nope on my side...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

What can the logic be behind NSW's strategy?) i guessed to gather pool of high pointers, but then.... They can invite 2 times a year and that will ensure that they will pick only highest candidates... On other hand side all 65+ (even 60+ by December) pointers will go via 189 thus my logic is not really valid... 



Speaking with my agent when applying made me feel it will take long time, he advised me not to do medicals till selected for NSW and said it may be a long time... But i felt different as i based my views on XL sheet.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> What can the logic be behind NSW's strategy?) i guessed to gather pool of high pointers, but then....
> They can invite 2 times a year and that will be enough...
> 
> On other hand side all 65+ pointers will go via 189...
> ...


They want to eliminate mentally weak people


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> They want to eliminate mentally weak people


 Ahhhaa)) good one!) really good)))


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*189 vs 190 how it works*

Expat experts,
Quick query on invitations.
Suppose I have 65 points why the hell I would prefer 190. For sure I go with 189 which will widen my job opportunities. Right?
Thatmeans ideally all 65 pointers should avail 189 then 190 should fill with 60 only who cannot make 189.
Do we have anyone with 65 for 190. I think something is wrong or I sm not getting full text. 

Pointers please how these 2 works


----------



## blackzero (Mar 11, 2015)

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT System Analyst - 261111
Total: 60 points (Age: 25, English: 0, Education: 15, SS: 5, ACS: 15)

EO Submitted 11th Aug, 2015

Kindly suggest me what are my chances and when?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gelotronic (Aug 18, 2015)

hello everyone!
initially i was also applying for NSW 190, because i didn't get any points for english, and this was my only opportunity. but then, many people here advised to take PTE and voila! i got 20points, so now i will have 75points for 189!
So i would like to say thank you to fellow 190 thread followers, i'll miss the excitement of 190 waiting game..but i will still check this thread from time to time. So, its 1 less applicant for 190..hope others too will not be greedy to give up 190, when they can apply for 189.

regards to all!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

indy2aus said:


> Expat experts,
> Quick query on invitations.
> Suppose I have 65 points why the hell I would prefer 190. For sure I go with 189 which will widen my job opportunities. Right?
> Thatmeans ideally all 65 pointers should avail 189 then 190 should fill with 60 only who cannot make 189.
> ...


Not all ANZSCO are on the SOL, and hence not eligible for 189.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Ahhhaa)) good one!) really good)))


Hello Andrey,

Nice to see your post, although disappointing to hear that NSW has slowed down considerably with this nominations process. I wish you all the best my friend.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

indy2aus said:


> Expat experts,
> Quick query on invitations.
> Suppose I have 65 points why the hell I would prefer 190. For sure I go with 189 which will widen my job opportunities. Right?
> Thatmeans ideally all 65 pointers should avail 189 then 190 should fill with 60 only who cannot make 189.
> ...


Because pro rata agreements take longer. Ie for my case software engineer backlog is from april and I applied in july. So there is 3 months backlog and people estimate that it would only remove 10 days off each month. So yeah, not that good for pro-rata people.

And I even do this despite the fact that I am currently living in Australia in another state and employed. (You can understand my desperation)


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi friends,

Is nsw is planning to invite only twice a year, i am confused


----------



## gelotronic (Aug 18, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Not all ANZSCO are on the SOL, and hence not eligible for 189.


 yep i know, thats why i said only those eligible for 189, and they should not compete anymore in 190.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gelotronic said:


> yep i know, thats why i said only those eligible for 189, and they should not compete anymore in 190.


oh yeah... people should really opt for 189 if they are eligible. But some still might opt for 190 just in hopes of getting faster outcome.


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

hey bro,

am not asking for invitation, am asking for the occupation that i have '' civil engineering technician '' is it easy for nsw to pick from there since its rare or not?


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone who's still waiting like me. I check my email like every 4 hours hehe. I should receive an email if I get an invite, right?


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*189 & 190 ceilings*

Can someone provide 261313 scored code 189 & 190 ceilings for this current year.


----------



## ebushnaq (Aug 18, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> What can the logic be behind NSW's strategy?) i guessed to gather pool of high pointers, but then.... They can invite 2 times a year and that will ensure that they will pick only highest candidates... On other hand side all 65+ (even 60+ by December) pointers will go via 189 thus my logic is not really valid...
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking with my agent when applying made me feel it will take long time, he advised me not to do medicals till selected for NSW and said it may be a long time... But i felt different as i based my views on XL sheet.


I submitted my EOI on May 25th 2015. Visa 190 - NSW under 261111. Obviously because my total points are 55+5. I thought it would've taken couple of weeks but I was totally mistaken. It's been almost 3 months now and still counting :s 

My agent are not transparent at all, they keep saying: next month maybe.. just wait and check your email! Really? 

I wonder when last NSW invitation (to apply) was for 55+5 pointers under 261111. Any Idea?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I have read most of the post in this forum and belong to 55+5 boat category.
I'm still waiting for ACS assessment. Apologies if this is a basic question please bear with me.

Is the only way to apply SS is -->Complete ACS assessment and Apply EOI for NSW
or is there any other way to get nomination.

Also looking at this thread there a many waiting for long time for NSW Invitation, should I target for 20pts in PTE and try 189.

Appreciate your suggestion.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

indy2aus said:


> Can someone provide 261313 scored code 189 & 190 ceilings for this current year.


There is no such thing as a ceiling for 190. For 189, 2613 has 5364 seats for this year. *SkillSelect* (Occupation ceilings tab).


----------



## ebushnaq (Aug 18, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have read most of the post in this forum and belong to 55+5 boat category.
> I'm still waiting for ACS assessment. Apologies if this is a basic question please bear with me.
> ...


Welcome aboard. 

According to my agent, you have to get a positive ACS assessment in order to apply EOI for 190 or 189. So it's a prerequisite and you will be asked about it (date and number) in EOI application. 

I hardly got 10 points in IELTS, so targeting 20 points was not an option for me. If there is a good chance to get the 20pts in your case, the I think it's worth trying so you can the long-full-of-hassle path of 190. 

All the luck.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have read most of the post in this forum and belong to 55+5 boat category.
> I'm still waiting for ACS assessment. Apologies if this is a basic question please bear with me.
> ...


To the best of my knowledge, you select a state in the EOI, and maybe submit your interest to the state as a separate application to them. They go through your EOI details and then invite you to make a formal application. So, an EOI is a must, and for EOI, you need a positive assessment (there is a mandatory field in the EOI for Assessment ID, assessed occupation, etc).

Yes, if you can, try to improve your English scores and opt for 189.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> To the best of my knowledge, you select a state in the EOI, and maybe submit your interest to the state as a separate application to them. They go through your EOI details and then invite you to make a formal application. So, an EOI is a must, and for EOI, you need a positive assessment (there is a mandatory field in the EOI for Assessment ID, assessed occupation, etc).
> 
> Yes, if you can, try to improve your English scores and opt for 189.


Thanks guys, I will keep this thread posted on my progress.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Hello Andrey,
> 
> Nice to see your post, although disappointing to hear that NSW has slowed down considerably with this nominations process. I wish you all the best my friend.


Hi KeeDa,

Nice to see yours too  

Yes, well, NSW is going slow - but i do not worry much it will come anyhow  I am also working on my PTE and IELTS - I've 4 attempts before 7th of September round... so I hope to crack either IELTS or PTE by this time and get extra 10 points..  and, who knows, maybe we meet in AU one day : ) Good luck with your grant  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

Is there any way to contact forum members personally without violation of Forum rules.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Baljit Singh said:


> Is there any way to contact forum members personally without violation of Forum rules.
> 
> Thanks


You can PM them, here on forum, click on the nick-name and follow menu.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Everytime I see notification from this thread, makes me to feel optimistic that someone has posted some real positive news on invitation.. :fingerscrossed::confused2:

Is it only me??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Everytime I see notification from this thread, makes me to feel optimistic that someone has posted some real positive news on invitation.. :fingerscrossed::confused2:
> 
> Is it only me??


same here mate  and you know what... it will happen one day


----------



## Rhino12 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi All,

Just joining in the long line of ICT Business and Systems analysts waiting for an invite. 

I applied on the 5th August 2015 and I am also waiting patiently. 

I applied with 65+5 points, hoping to get either 190 or 189 whichever comes 1st.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rhino12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just joining in the long line of ICT Business and Systems analysts waiting for an invite.
> 
> ...


You'll get 189 on 7th of September.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*190 ceilings*



KeeDa said:


> There is no such thing as a ceiling for 190. For 189, 2613 has 5364 seats for this year. *SkillSelect* (Occupation ceilings tab).


Thanks you KeeDa.

2613 total put together is it? Does any one know usually how many 190s they issue each year any ball-park guesstimate???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Thanks you KeeDa.
> 
> 2613 total put together is it? Does any one know usually how many 190s they issue each year any ball-park guesstimate???


NSW nominates 4000 people for 190, for all occupations in total. I would say (pure guess) about 2000-2500 are IT.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

ebushnaq said:


> I submitted my EOI on May 25th 2015. Visa 190 - NSW under 261111. Obviously because my total points are 55+5. I thought it would've taken couple of weeks but I was totally mistaken. It's been almost 3 months now and still counting :s
> 
> My agent are not transparent at all, they keep saying: next month maybe.. just wait and check your email! Really?
> 
> I wonder when last NSW invitation (to apply) was for 55+5 pointers under 261111. Any Idea?


Hello ebushnaq,

Please don't take it negatively, but I think with 60 points (55+5) change is very limited specially for 2611. In my case, I submitted by EOI with the same points like you in November and waited almost 6 months but no hopes. Hence, I prepared for PTE-A and secure 10 points from there and increase my invitation changes not only for 190 but also for 189.

I will suggest you to crack extra points from language and do the same.

Good Wishes,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello ebushnaq,
> 
> Please don't take it negatively, but I think with 60 points (55+5) change is very limited specially for 2611. In my case, I submitted by EOI with the same points like you in November and waited almost 6 months but no hopes. Hence, I prepared for PTE-A and secure 10 points from there and increase my invitation changes not only for 190 but also for 189.
> 
> ...


I agree with your view, but to an extent, as according to the XL sheet - there were plenty of those who were invited with 55+5 in period March-May. 

I think in your case, most of the period our of your 6 months, NSW has susspended 2611 and they didnt invite anyone on these codes from Nov till about end of Feb (about 4 month)

Additionally, 55+5 with IELTS 0 has no chance according to the spreadsheet. As I understand your IELTS was below 7.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I agree with your view, but to an extent, as according to the XL sheet - there were plenty of those who were invited with 55+5 in period March-May.
> 
> I think in your case, most of the period our of your 6 months, NSW has susspended 2611 and they didnt invite anyone on these codes from Nov till about end of Feb (about 4 month)
> 
> Additionally, 55+5 with IELTS 0 has no chance according to the spreadsheet. As I understand your IELTS was below 7.


Thanks Andrey for making my day a better one. Hope they invite people with 55+5.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Thanks Andrey for making my day a better one. Hope they invite people with 55+5.
> 
> Regards,
> Krish



Krish, glad to help  you should have no worries, although, obviously it is better to have 65+ points, (i am trying for this constantly doing PTEs) but our case of 55+5 offers a high chance of getting invitation from NSW. I base my view on XL sheet and opinions of 4 Mara registered agents.


----------



## ebushnaq (Aug 18, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Krish, glad to help  you should have no worries, although, obviously it is better to have 65+ points, (i am trying for this constantly doing PTEs) but our case of 55+5 offers a high chance of getting invitation from NSW. I base my view on XL sheet and opinions of 4 Mara registered agents.


I've already got 10 points for the language (IELTS 7) but 0 points for experience (less than 3 years according to ACS). 

I wonder what XL sheet you're referring to? 

Thanks for sharing all these information.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ebushnaq said:


> I've already got 10 points for the language (IELTS 7) but 0 points for experience (less than 3 years according to ACS).
> 
> I wonder what XL sheet you're referring to?
> 
> Thanks for sharing all these information.


Hye mate, here is the link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=610498803 


It is broken now, someone deleted data (but in some tabs some information still present). 

I am in the same situation, i've ielts 7, but 0 for experience, although i have workd for 6 years as ICT BA - but only got IT masters this year.


----------



## ebushnaq (Aug 18, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello ebushnaq,
> 
> Please don't take it negatively, but I think with 60 points (55+5) change is very limited specially for 2611. In my case, I submitted by EOI with the same points like you in November and waited almost 6 months but no hopes. Hence, I prepared for PTE-A and secure 10 points from there and increase my invitation changes not only for 190 but also for 189.
> 
> ...


Thank you Amar for sharing your experience. I've already got 10 points for language. I shall wait for another month or two before updating my EOI with more experience. 

Good luck for all!


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*last day before draw*

Experts thanks for all quick responses when is the last day to apply eoi before next draw


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

ebushnaq said:


> I submitted my EOI on May 25th 2015. Visa 190 - NSW under 261111. Obviously because my total points are 55+5. I thought it would've taken couple of weeks but I was totally mistaken. It's been almost 3 months now and still counting :s
> 
> My agent are not transparent at all, they keep saying: next month maybe.. just wait and check your email! Really?
> 
> I wonder when last NSW invitation (to apply) was for 55+5 pointers under 261111. Any Idea?


If your 55 points includes proficient english (7 in each section of IELTS) then chances are good, if they are wtih competent english the chances are very less specially for 2611


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

kamy58 said:


> If your 55 points includes proficient english (7 in each section of IELTS) then chances are good, if they are wtih competent english the chances are very less specially for 2611


Really ?? what about 60 pointers with competent english...is it same ? very less chances?

Thanks in advance for your valuable advice


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Really ?? what about 60 pointers with competent english...is it same ? very less chances? Thanks in advance for your valuable advice


Did you check the Spreadsheet? It is mixture of 3: dibp, points, elts, work exp. I never looked at this combination.


----------



## shahzaib_raees (Apr 13, 2015)

I have positive skill assessment on Chemical Engineer with 60 points. And I have filled EOI for NSW 190 on 27-01-2015. Anyone can tell me why I didn't receive yet any email from NSW.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Did you check the Spreadsheet? It is mixture of 3: dibp, points, elts, work exp. I never looked at this combination.


Thanks for replay.. 
To be honest ,i cann't come to any conclusion after seeing the sheet.its confusing as few 60 pointers wo SS with proficient English+ 12 year exp had no invite and few 55 pointers with competent got the invite in the year 2015 even though 0 experience.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Friends,

When applying ACS, experience section the below note is available. I was deputed from my bangalore office to work in Malaysia for 2 years(onsite) but my payrol,etc were all managed by my bangalore office.

Should I create 2 different entry for this or can mention the same in one experience letter.

Each experience should only be entered once - with one or more related attachments.

From ACS website
If you have experience with the same employer in multiple countries please create an entry for each country with the corresponding dates. Ensure your documentation support this information.

Regards,
Krish


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Really ?? what about 60 pointers with competent english...is it same ? very less chances?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your valuable advice


Then you have little higher chances 

It is on below criteria, basically 60 pointers are best case and then comes 55 with Proficient english. Anyway 65 pointers will already get picked in 189

Points--> English--> Experience--> EOI Date


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Thanks for replay..
> To be honest ,i cann't come to any conclusion after seeing the sheet.its confusing as few 60 pointers wo SS with proficient English+ 12 year exp had no invite and few 55 pointers with competent got the invite in the year 2015 even though 0 experience.


Use this as sampling, this is a very small percentage of actual data. Not everyone in the world is on the forum or putting their information in the sheet.


----------



## inquel112 (Mar 9, 2015)

Would you guys suggest trying for Ielts 8 if I only submitted EOI last few days with 55point with proficient english with no work exp? Seems like no one is getting invites these days (but 189 are coming through just at a slower pace) and I aim to obtain the visa within this year. Occupation is electrical engineer 233311 i think it was!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Use this as sampling, this is a very small percentage of actual data. Not everyone in the world is on the forum or putting their information in the sheet.


I am assuming about 10-15% of all receiving nomination are there, therefore it seems to be very reliable.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

inquel112 said:


> Would you guys suggest trying for Ielts 8 if I only submitted EOI last few days with 55point with proficient english with no work exp? Seems like no one is getting invites these days (but 189 are coming through just at a slower pace) and I aim to obtain the visa within this year. Occupation is electrical engineer 233311 i think it was!


No one getting invites with any points from NSW to be honest  but i will not just rely on 55 points to be honest.. so yes - try.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

shahzaib_raees said:


> I have positive skill assessment on Chemical Engineer with 60 points. And I have filled EOI for NSW 190 on 27-01-2015. Anyone can tell me why I didn't receive yet any email from NSW.


Did you have 60 points with extra 5 points from state or without it ? Also what was your IELTS score ?


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Guys, it seems invites being sent in July,15 by NSW.

SkillSelect

Link above shows that there were 75 invites being sent by NSW under 190 in July,15.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

VipanBali said:


> Guys, it seems invites being sent in July,15 by NSW.
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> Link above shows that there were 75 invites being sent by NSW under 190 in July,15.


That was explained before. But that's like 2 months old.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

spark92 said:


> That was explained before. But that's like 2 months old.


Looks like I missed some of the post


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

VipanBali said:


> Looks like I missed some of the post


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-67.html (page 67)


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

the wait is killing me, i have been refreshing my email and this thread per hour. does it mean that they are going to follow the next round of dibp invitation as well? (which is the 7th of september)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> the wait is killing me, i have been refreshing my email and this thread per hour. does it mean that they are going to follow the next round of dibp invitation as well? (which is the 7th of september)


I think they will start inviting betöre next round, otherwise quite a few who has 60+ points will get invited for 189. 

It is quite hard to explain their actions logically..  

As of now they have to invite 400 people monthly to meet the quota of 4000 by June 2016. (10 month x 400)


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> Guys, it seems invites being sent in July,15 by NSW.
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> Link above shows that there were 75 invites being sent by NSW under 190 in July,15.


They are not talking about invites, these are nominations, their invitations must be sent in mid June or maybe late May.


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think they will start inviting betöre next round, otherwise quite a few who has 60+ points will get invited for 189.
> 
> It is quite hard to explain their actions logically..
> 
> As of now they have to invite 400 people monthly to meet the quota of 4000 by June 2016. (10 month x 400)


what you said is logical, i guess we will just have to wait and see.. they will probably start sending invitation by next week or the first week of september then


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*NSW invitation*



Tanzeel said:


> They are not talking about invites, these are nominations, their invitations must be sent in mid June or maybe late May.


Hi Tanzeel.

I am surprised to see that you haven't received invite yet yours is 6.5 band and 60 points applied in feb . why is this way.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey all

Realli disappointed with EA outome, they have given me Advanced Diploma...

So have only 55 points...and only option is State Nomination !!

I have submitted EOI today, do I have to apply for State nomination or they will invite through the EOI ?


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Guys,
I feel they will send out invitations just before SEP 7 to make sure they are not picked up in 189 round. They can delay until then..


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Hey all
> 
> Realli disappointed with EA outome, they have given me Advanced Diploma...
> 
> ...


Heyy

Why dont you call up EA and ask them up about this issue?

State nominations depend upon diifferent states. Which state did you apply for ? For NSW, you just have to fill the EOI. 

For other states, there are other rules, you have to select that state only in the EOI form. 

Do check the states website for the info.

Cheers 
Best of luck


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

I will call, but not sure what to say...They can just reply...my university is not recognized !!

I dont mind about the engineering technologist...but Advanced diploma ruined my chances !!


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

For NSW, we need to show funds in our account to get nominated ?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> For NSW, we need to show funds in our account to get nominated ?


NO, you don't need


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

*Invitation for Visa190*

Hello Guys

I have applied for State Sponsorship of NSW for Visa 190, wanted to know few things.

1- Is Occupation Ceiling apply on State Sponsor visa? As they already issued 610 invitations
2- How long it will take to receive invitation
3- My Status in EOI is submitted, it will be change or remain same always?

Occupation: Internal Auditor
Age : 29
IELTS :R6.5,W6.5,L6,S6. Overall 6.5 Bands
Experience:5 Years
EOI Submitted : 24 July 2015
Points: 55+5


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

What documents are required to apply for NSW state nomination ?
Can we get all docs in 14 days ?


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Hi Tanzeel.
> 
> I am surprised to see that you haven't received invite yet yours is 6.5 band and 60 points applied in feb . why is this way.


I am also surprised... I was so hoping to get the invite last year. People in the same criteria as I am, got the invite. It's all about luck, I am again hopeful this year :fingerscrossed:

and also appearing for IELTS on 29th of August... must have to get out of this 55+5 pool... that's the only option seems legible now...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> I am also surprised... I was so hoping to get the invite last year. People in the same criteria as I am, got the invite. It's all about luck, I am again hopeful this year :fingerscrossed:
> 
> and also appearing for IELTS on 29th of August... must have to get out of this 55+5 pool... that's the only option seems legible now...


maybe IELTS below 7 is the reason?


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> maybe IELTS below 7 is the reason?


Iekts is not the reason. Because some people got with even 6 band. There is some other reason as we need to find out for our processing. Mine is also same 6.5 band and extremely worried.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Iekts is not the reason. Because some people got with even 6 band. There is some other reason as we need to find out for our processing. Mine is also same 6.5 band and extremely worried.


May be IELTS is the only reason... Only IELTS is preventing me from getting 10 extra points and going for 189, actually they have made IELTS a business... people are desperate for immigration, so they have set an obstacle in the way, and a very profitable one... people will keep trying and will keep paying the test fee... and eventually they will keep benefiting from this... This is Business... Like in Bollywood "Saab Ganda hai per Dhanda hai yeah"...


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> May be IELTS is the only reason... Only IELTS is preventing me from getting 10 extra points and going for 189, actually they have made IELTS a business... people are desperate for immigration, so they have set an obstacle in the way, and a very profitable one... people will keep trying and will keep paying the test fee... and eventually they will keep benefiting from this... This is Business... Like in Bollywood "Saab Ganda hai per Dhanda hai yeah"...



I don't agree with you, if you have IELTS that is competent (6 in each module) and you have more than 8 years of experience then you get some addition points of experience and you can be eligible for 189. I've seen some people who have IELTS 6 (in each module) and having more than 8 years of experience and they are still eligible for 189 category. having said that , those people having the same chance for ITA or the people having IETLS 7 in each module would be giving priority first? please expert your response will be highly appreciated!


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> I will call, but not sure what to say...They can just reply...my university is not recognized !!
> 
> I dont mind about the engineering technologist...but Advanced diploma ruined my chances !!


Which university your are from ?


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

alam1976 said:


> Which university your are from ?


North South Uni


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

zeesharp said:


> I don't agree with you, if you have IELTS that is competent (6 in each module) and you have more than 8 years of experience then you get some addition points of experience and you can be eligible for 189. I've seen some people who have IELTS 6 (in each module) and having more than 8 years of experience and they are still eligible for 189 category. having said that , those people having the same chance for ITA or the people having IETLS 7 in each module would be giving priority first? please expert your response will be highly appreciated!


Brother because they are all less than 32 years of age... if you are still not 32, and you have more than 8 years of experience, you easily get 60 points.. and if you further have Australian education or work experience you get 65 points... with out a single point from language... age and Australian Education/Work are the only reasons why they can go for 189 with out proficient english...


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> Brother because they are all less than 32 years of age... if you are still not 32, and you have more than 8 years of experience, you easily get 60 points.. and if you further have Australian education or work experience you get 65 points... with out a single point from language... age and Australian Education/Work are the only reasons why they can go for 189 with out proficient english...


so in that case, the same priority will be given to the person who have 60 points with competent IELTS? or the person having IETLS 7 will be given priority?


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

zeesharp said:


> so in that case, the same priority will be given to the person who have 60 points with competent IELTS? or the person having IETLS 7 will be given priority?


As they have clearly said on their website "they will first go for DIBP points score and than for English language ability and than for Skilled employment, so the first priority will be the person who has the maximum points on board and than to the person who has better english.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

zeesharp said:


> so in that case, the same priority will be given to the person who have 60 points with competent IELTS? or the person having IETLS 7 will be given priority?


It says on their website:
Selecting Applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

If we look a bit further, and assume, that NSW will start inviting, lets say Mid-September, then the chances of having nomination backlog is increasing... if we take Christmas into account... they will have to process 4000 applications in 8.5 month.. which is like 500 candidates a month vs 300 applications if we spread the 4000 over 12 months period... so we need to get ready for a longer approval periods i think (ie 12 weeks officially = 3 months), and as far as i understand for some it might be very critical.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> If we look a bit further, and assume, that NSW will start inviting, lets say Mid-September, then the chances of having nomination backlog is increasing... if we take Christmas into account... they will have to process 4000 applications in 8.5 month.. which is like 500 candidates a month vs 300 applications if we spread the 4000 over 12 months period... so we need to get ready for a longer approval periods i think (ie 12 weeks officially = 3 months), and as far as i understand for some it might be very critical.


Perhaps they are just waiting for the next 189 invites. If it appears that pro rate occupations have a long back log then they might want to get the other ones as quickly as possible.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Perhaps they are just waiting for the next 189 invites. If it appears that pro rate occupations have a long back log then they might want to get the other ones as quickly as possible.


Well, perhaps, i am a bit tired of guessing - i am now focusing on PTE and IELTS...


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> If we look a bit further, and assume, that NSW will start inviting, lets say Mid-September, then the chances of having nomination backlog is increasing... if we take Christmas into account... they will have to process 4000 applications in 8.5 month.. which is like 500 candidates a month vs 300 applications if we spread the 4000 over 12 months period... so we need to get ready for a longer approval periods i think (ie 12 weeks officially = 3 months), and as far as i understand for some it might be very critical.


You can never assume anything for NSW... Last year I've heard rumors about "Mass Invites" and God knows what... Nothing happened... You can never guess on what policy they work and believe me that's the best part... it keeps you alive...


----------



## The_Dark (Oct 6, 2013)

well, Its disappointing for lot , I thought State sponsorship was for people with 55+5 , but after lodging an EOI and following this forum , I even saw some guys with 70 points applied for SS....I am trying my luck with PTE on the 30th for superior english.. I am not sure how many PTEs I have to sit .....took me 4 attempts to score 7 in writing in IELTS ..wishing everyone an invitation tomorrow ........

IELTS : 8,8,7,8
EOI for NSW with 55+5 , 30 June 2015 
Electrical Engineer 
PTE A: 30th August
*476 expiring 12 FEbruary *


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Well, perhaps, i am a bit tired of guessing - i am now focusing on PTE and IELTS...


Same with me... I am tired of guessing...


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

The_Dark said:


> well, Its disappointing for lot , I thought State sponsorship was for people with 55+5 , but after lodging an EOI and following this forum , I even saw some guys with 70 points applied for SS....I am trying my luck with PTE on the 30th for superior english.. I am not sure how many PTEs I have to sit .....took me 4 attempts to score 7 in writing in IELTS ..wishing everyone an invitation tomorrow ........
> 
> IELTS : 8,8,7,8
> EOI for NSW with 55+5 , 30 June 2015
> ...


Thank you and wishing you the same


----------



## Ram Jaane (Jul 19, 2015)

The_Dark said:


> well, Its disappointing for lot , I thought State sponsorship was for people with 55+5 , but after lodging an EOI and following this forum , I even saw some guys with 70 points applied for SS....I am trying my luck with PTE on the 30th for superior english.. I am not sure how many PTEs I have to sit .....took me 4 attempts to score 7 in writing in IELTS ..wishing everyone an invitation tomorrow ........
> 
> IELTS : 8,8,7,8
> EOI for NSW with 55+5 , 30 June 2015
> ...



Do you have PTE testing facility in Pakistan?


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

Ram Jaane said:


> Do you have PTE testing facility in Pakistan?


Read his last line


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> North South Uni


North south is renown university how they cannot recognized?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> If we look a bit further, and assume, that NSW will start inviting, lets say Mid-September, then the chances of having nomination backlog is increasing... if we take Christmas into account... they will have to process 4000 applications in 8.5 month.. which is like 500 candidates a month vs 300 applications if we spread the 4000 over 12 months period... so we need to get ready for a longer approval periods i think (ie 12 weeks officially = 3 months), and as far as i understand for some it might be very critical.


They have to send minimum 5000 invitations to get 4000 nominations.
As not every invitation will convert into nominations.This problem happens in February to July intake as well.So don't worry,it will start soon.
Everyone predicted about mass invitations in February intake and it happened in May and June where NSW sent nearly 1000 invitations in that month.So it happened.But this time because they have whole year,agents predicting that once it will start they may send 100 invitations every week to achieve their target.So the program runs uniformly throughout the year and it looks like as NSW saying it is a ONGOING PROCESS.

Thanks.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Any news or any invitations guys..?????


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Any news or any invitations guys..?????


No invitations yet. Is there any other way by which we will be able to know what is going on or when they will start their process.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Kdp2015 said:


> No invitations yet. Is there any other way by which we will be able to know what is going on or when they will start their process.


Ring them and complain


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

spark92 said:


> Ring them and complain


Lol


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

jdesai said:


> They have to send minimum 5000 invitations to get 4000 nominations.
> As not every invitation will convert into nominations.This problem happens in February to July intake as well.So don't worry,it will start soon.
> Everyone predicted about mass invitations in February intake and it happened in May and June where NSW sent nearly 1000 invitations in that month.So it happened.But this time because they have whole year,agents predicting that once it will start they may send 100 invitations every week to achieve their target.So the program runs uniformly throughout the year and it looks like as NSW saying it is a ONGOING PROCESS.
> 
> Thanks.


Why do you say not every invitation will turn into nominations ? Is there possibility of rejection (unless they are making false claims) after people got invited to apply ?


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> Why do you say not every invitation will turn into nominations ? Is there possibility of rejection (unless they are making false claims) after people got invited to apply ?


YES, some applicants wait for their 189 EOI invitation and cancel their state sponsorship after.
This is the issue I will face in the future since I applied for visa 189 and 190.

To all applicants with same situation can you share weather to accept NSW invitation or wait for 189 invitation?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Why do you say not every invitation will turn into nominations ? Is there possibility of rejection (unless they are making false claims) after people got invited to apply ?


I guess they can also reject if better candidate come up during the process of nomination approval?


----------



## Ashnov28 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi experts can anyone please suggest me what should I do. 

I am in a bad situation that my 485 visa is expiring on 8 Oct 2015. I have submitted my EOI on Feb 8 2015 for external auditor ( nsw) my points are 55 + 5. Now I am planning to submit my EOI for Regional visa. What you people are suggesting me should I wait for NSW invitation or should I submit my eoi for Regional. 

I appreciate your opinion. 

Thanks you in advance.


----------



## Ashnov28 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi experts can anyone please suggest me what should I do. 

I am in a bad situation that my 485 visa is expiring on 8 Oct 2015. I have submitted my EOI 190 nsw on Feb 8 2015 for external auditor. My points are 55 + 5 with overall ielts 6.5, no work experience. Now I am planning to submit my EOI for Regional visa. What you people are suggesting me should I wait for NSW invitation or should I submit my eoi for Regional. 

I appreciate your opinion. 

Thanks you in advance.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Ashnov28 said:


> Hi experts can anyone please suggest me what should I do.
> 
> I am in a bad situation that my 485 visa is expiring on 8 Oct 2015. I have submitted my EOI on Feb 8 2015 for external auditor ( nsw) my points are 55 + 5. Now I am planning to submit my EOI for Regional visa. What you people are suggesting me should I wait for NSW invitation or should I submit my eoi for Regional.
> 
> ...


I would suggest go for regional.As time frame for acceptance of regional sponsorship is 4 weeks so even if you apply now ,most probably you will get it in 4 weeks.However if you wait for NSW ,no one knows when invitations will start and even if you are invited they have 12 weeks processing time.So if you go by their law book you will definitely run out of your 485 visa.

Thanks.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I guess they can also reject if better candidate come up during the process of nomination approval?


No,that thing they do while selecting candidate for invitations.So once invited they just verified your points which you mentioned in EOI.But the reason is that many EOI for 55 pointers are active and people either moved to other visas like 189,489,457 and some permanently moved to India or their countries and do not wish to come.But because EOI are active and active for long NSW sent invites last time and it did not converted.Also this year in fresh intake on 7 July ,very few applied in my contacts.So predicting that they are waiting for more 55 pointers and 60 pointers because 65 pointers got invitations in 189.So lets see how it goes.

Thanks


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

jdesai said:


> No,that thing they do while selecting candidate for invitations.So once invited they just verified your points which you mentioned in EOI.But the reason is that many EOI for 55 pointers are active and people either moved to other visas like 189,489,457 and some permanently moved to India or their countries and do not wish to come.But because EOI are active and active for long NSW sent invites last time and it did not converted.Also this year in fresh intake on 7 July ,very few applied in my contacts.So predicting that they are waiting for more 55 pointers and 60 pointers because 65 pointers got invitations in 189.So lets see how it goes.
> 
> Thanks


Do you have any estimation how long a 55 pointer with IELTS 7 but no experience would wait for invitation at most ?

Thanks


----------



## jkfooty (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi guys, i am new in this forum, will try my best to follow and adjust as quickly as possible. Anyways i will be on 60 points after completing my studies in Nov, considering the situation of Accounting an agent suggest me to apply for state sponsorship for NSW. Can someone tell me how long the process takes and what is the job situation ? Thanks


----------



## Ashnov28 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Thank you for your suggestion. I will submit my EOI tomorrow for Regional visa thank you once again for your time.


----------



## Omerfs (Aug 22, 2015)

mithileshah said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I have lodged EOI in May 2015 asking NSW SS for* Engineering Technologists code:233914* with 55 points to gain 5 points, still waiting to hear from them.
> Anybody have an idea if they have started sending invitations for new financial year?


Hi mithileshah

Did you get any reply from NSW SS for this occupation. I just applied last week with 55 points for the same. If they are not replying fast i would go for improving stupid Ielts score 

Regards


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

With the 14 day notice. Is it including the day of invitation?

For instance if we get an invite on 24th of August at 3 PM then do we have to apply till 7th of September at 5 PM?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> With the 14 day notice. Is it including the day of invitation?
> 
> For instance if we get an invite on 24th of August at 3 PM then do we have to apply till 7th of September at 5 PM?


YES,the day of invitation is considered as a Day 1.
Thanks


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

Just called the department to know when r they gonna start issuing invitations. They said they r already issuing invitations.
It's really strange to hear bcz no one in this forum got invited


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

encore007 said:


> Just called the department to know when r they gonna start issuing invitations. They said they r already issuing invitations.
> It's really strange to hear bcz no one in this forum got invited


This is NSW my friend.... Surprises are naturally demonstrated...


----------



## Gtstar (Jul 8, 2015)

No invitation for me since


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

encore007 said:


> Just called the department to know when r they gonna start issuing invitations. They said they r already issuing invitations.
> It's really strange to hear bcz no one in this forum got invited


Means they are issuing invitations to high pointers. Almost all 55 pointers are available here in this forum.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

*No INVITE*

No Invite, hope is turning into frustration


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

EOI submitted 10th July, 60+5 (Accountant)
IELTS 7,7,7,7

No invite till yet.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## jkfooty (Aug 22, 2015)

I was thinking to apply for State sponsorship as it doesnt take much time but reading all these posts makes me worried. Not sure whats going on. My friends in Melbourne got their PR in less than 5-6 weeks and majority of here are waiting just for invitation from NSW :/


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Hopefully, NSW start sending invites atleast this week


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

No invite, and guts feeling says should not expect till mid-september now.


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

NSW just approved my State Sponsorship application a while ago!
See my signature for details


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

HI GUYS,

I am a Biomedical Engineer, I applied for 190 visa 

With: 60 point ( 55 + 5 point of state)
ielts: (W:6, L:6, R: 7.5, s:6)
Experience : 10 points
Age: 30 points
Bachelor degree : 15 points
SS: 5 points

EOI : 13/Aug/2015
Do you have any idea when is the expected time of invitation?and
Do I have a chance to get the invitation?

Thanks


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> NSW just approved my State Sponsorship application a while ago!
> See my signature for details


Good news sir! Congrats as well.


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

zector said:


> NSW just approved my State Sponsorship application a while ago!
> See my signature for details


Congratulations Zector...Indeed a very good news....gud luck with next step


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

zector said:


> NSW just approved my State Sponsorship application a while ago!
> See my signature for details


Congratulations "PARTY TIME"


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats!) at least a sign they are OK and working over there )))) hehe))


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Congratulations mate...I applied on 19th June as well under ICT Business Analyst with (55+5) points 
(ACS: L - 6, R - 6.5, W - 6.5, S - 8) = 7. 

Still hoping for a positive outcome soon.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!) at least a sign they are OK and working over there )))) hehe))


They are still clearing last year's cases... I think (this might be wrong) they will not send invites in the month of September... they might be waiting for 60+ (Without State's points) pointers to go for 189 than they will start sending invites to the 55+ pointers who will definitely pay the fee and Apply for Nomination. On the other hand, there is a higher possibility that, if a 60+ (Without State's Points) pointer get both the 189 and 190 invites, he will go for 189, wasting all the work done by the NSW trade dept in selection/screening process. So, I think (it's only a thought) they are waiting or not working till now on selection/screening process until many of the 60+ pointers go for 189.


----------



## blackzero (Mar 11, 2015)

Congrats Zector. I wish you good luck for your future


----------



## blackzero (Mar 11, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> They are still clearing last year's cases... I think (this might be wrong) they will not send invites in the month of September... they might be waiting for 60+ (Without State's points) pointers to go for 189 than they will start sending invites to the 55+ pointers who will definitely pay the fee and Apply for Nomination. On the other hand, there is a higher possibility that, if a 60+ (Without State's Points) pointer get both the 189 and 190 invites, he will go for 189, wasting all the work done by the NSW trade dept in selection/screening process. So, I think (it's only a thought) they are waiting or not working till now on selection/screening process until many of the 60+ pointers go for 189.


Hi Tanzeel, if you are from Karachi then from where you prepared yourself for IELTS? Appreciate your kind help.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

blackzero said:


> Hi Tanzeel, if you are from Karachi then from where you prepared yourself for IELTS? Appreciate your kind help.


Salam, yes I am from Karachi, actually I have taken two attempts for IELTS, first one was self prepared in which I got 6.5 in writing (the one in signature), and for the 2nd attempt I went to AEO-Karachi for preparation with Sir Shayan, a wonderful teacher/person, in which i got 7 in writing and unfortunately i don't know why got 6.5 in speaking. Again appearing on 29th of Aug. I will definitely recommend you to go for AEO, it will save you from tons of hassle.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

I heard something about why they are not sending invitations but can't disclose now as have to confirm with other experts and MARA persons as it cane be rumors.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I heard something about why they are not sending invitations but can't disclose now as have to confirm with other experts and MARA persons as it cane be rumors.


Good or bad?


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I heard something about why they are not sending invitations but can't disclose now as have to confirm with other experts and MARA persons as it cane be rumors.


This waiting is killing us. Desai pls bring some good news..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> This waiting is killing us. Desai pls bring some good news..


Yes, please do


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Any update JDesai...


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

sankaur said:


> Any update JDesai...


Any news JDesai?...even though its rumor..please let us know as well..


----------



## The_Dark (Oct 6, 2013)

There were some people with 70 points on this forum I think, who also applied for NSW...I am wondering did they get an invitation for 189 or any thing from NSW? 

The good news is that NSW economy is growing fast and it is hiring more workers than all the other states combined ( all australia ) according to the Weekly wire.


----------



## The_Dark (Oct 6, 2013)

Ram Jaane said:


> Do you have PTE testing facility in Pakistan?


I am in Oz at the moment, unfortunately, there is no PTE facility in Pakistan.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I saw this message today about the call to NSW and their response that they are inviting, well, on their web-site it says that it is ongoing process - hence they would also say the same on the phone "we are inviting", however, I have to agree with The_Dark that we have some 70+ pointers here, who never got an invite, therefore we can safely assume that most likely they are not inviting anyone yet.


----------



## The_Dark (Oct 6, 2013)

I am assuming the 70 pointers EOI are locked for invitation, if they received invites for 189...


----------



## potpot (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I am a newbie. I have submitted my EOI last 22nd of August 2015. I have 55 points + 5 points SS. I have done OET B (which was considered as Proficient) in all subtest with 0 years of experience but currently working.  My occupation is Registered Nurse NEC (254499). I was suppose to hire an agent but the fees are extremely expensive. Do you guys think I have a chance of getting an invitation? All the best to all of us. Let's keep our Faith!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Are we allowed to suspend the EOI and then resume it later on? If so then would they consider the application from the resuming date or date of effect when they are selecting?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Are we allowed to suspend the EOI and then resume it later on? If so then would they consider the application from the resuming date or date of effect when they are selecting?


Yes, you can. When you resume then it would become Date of effect.


----------



## Omerfs (Aug 22, 2015)

Did any one get the invitation from NSW recently and with what timeline.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

kamy58 said:


> Yes, you can. When you resume then it would become Date of effect.


But resume date will be the new date of effect right not the old one?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Omerfs said:


> Did any one get the invitation from NSW recently and with what timeline.


No one among those who participate in this topic regularly  We did not see any invites since June.


----------



## Omerfs (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Expats

My Skill select was anzsco 233914 Engineering Technologist, I applied for 190 visa 

With: 60 point ( 55 + 5 point of state)
ielts: (W:6.5, L:7, R: 7.5, s:6)
Experience : 15 points
Age: 25 points
Bachelor degree : 15 points
SS: 5 points

EOI : 17/Aug/2015
Do you have any idea when is the expected time of invitation?

Did NSW issued any invitation for applicants who applied after 1st july. and how long it is taking. 

Thanks



PS>>>>>>>>>>>>>> I just posted few minutes before didn't see I get the reply already, apologize for spaming


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Omerfs said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> My Skill select was anzsco 233914 Engineering Technologist, I applied for 190 visa
> 
> ...


In this forum there are many who are waiting from April 2015. Hence no one can predict when someone will get invited.
Thanks


----------



## mithileshah (Jul 8, 2015)

Omerfs said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> My Skill select was anzsco 233914 Engineering Technologist, I applied for 190 visa
> 
> ...


Hi Omerfs,

I didn't receive invitation yet. I am answering you for your previous post.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Omerfs said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> My Skill select was anzsco 233914 Engineering Technologist, I applied for 190 visa
> 
> ...


I am waiting since Feb 2015....


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

VipanBali said:


> I am waiting since Feb 2015....


I am waiting since Feb 2014....


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I am waiting since Feb 2014....


  Keep trying...


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I am waiting since Feb 2014....


Told ya all, same old desperate question again and again and again... "WHEN WILL I GET THE INVITE"... We've been waiting since the first day this darn new procedure started, no one knows when and who will get the invite, they have sent invites to 55+5 (Ielts 6) and 65+5 pointers are still waiting... I am sure they know best what they are doing... they will invite according to their market needs... People should also do their homework before applying to NSW, which occupations are in demand and which are not... don't just blindly follow your agent... they are only there to make money from you and let the case rot in the queue... you have all the rights to ask him about the market demand of your occupation in the state you are applying for... open your eyes... everything is on the internet... take your own decisions...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Few people got nominations today and will apply 190 visa in 60 days.So this people will be under this financial year for 190 Visa.Means cap for 190 visa has already started and those who have received invitation in June will be under new financial year as approval or nomination came in new financial year.So that's why they are observing how many people are applying visa after nomination.

Means fresh invitations may be started somewhere in middle of September as the time frame to apply 190 which is 60 days will be finished from 30 June in that time.
By doing this NSW will aware about how many applied and how many actual spots for 190 is still there after backlogs in June to process further invitation.Please remember 4000 places for NSW is for 190 visa and not invitations.So they have to send invitations until they achieved 4000 190 visa applications.

NOTE: All this information is heard from NSW helpline and various experts and MARA people.This information may or may not be true as it is purely predictions.


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Few people got nominations today and will apply 190 visa in 60 days.So this people will be under this financial year for 190 Visa.Means cap for 190 visa has already started and those who have received invitation in June will be under new financial year as approval or nomination came in new financial year.So that's why they are observing how many people are applying visa after nomination.
> 
> Means fresh invitations may be started somewhere in middle of September as the time frame to apply 190 which is 60 days will be finished from 30 June in that time.
> By doing this NSW will aware about how many applied and how many actual spots for 190 is still there after backlogs in June to process further invitation.Please remember 4000 places for NSW is for 190 visa and not invitations.So they have to send invitations until they achieved 4000 190 visa applications.
> ...


Thanks Jdesai. Your information have some points. Really a good information.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

So looks interesting.. Have to wait one more month to see whats happening. 

Are you too waiting for NSW SS nomination?
Did you call NSW helpline ?



jdesai said:


> Few people got nominations today and will apply 190 visa in 60 days.So this people will be under this financial year for 190 Visa.Means cap for 190 visa has already started and those who have received invitation in June will be under new financial year as approval or nomination came in new financial year.So that's why they are observing how many people are applying visa after nomination.
> 
> Means fresh invitations may be started somewhere in middle of September as the time frame to apply 190 which is 60 days will be finished from 30 June in that time.
> By doing this NSW will aware about how many applied and how many actual spots for 190 is still there after backlogs in June to process further invitation.Please remember 4000 places for NSW is for 190 visa and not invitations.So they have to send invitations until they achieved 4000 190 visa applications.
> ...


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

It seems to me that the majority of those waiting on here have 55 + 5 points with 0 or 10 points for English. Would that be a fair assessment ? Of course there are some waiting who are not in this situation but it would appear that a lot are.

If so, I can understand why NSW are delaying inviting such applicants. It seems 190 NSW is more competitive than ever this year so why would they risk inviting thousands of 55 + 5 with 0 English and risk missing out on a 60 + 5 with 20 English later in the year ?


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I am waiting since Feb 2014....


What is your points distribution and occupation ?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> It seems to me that the majority of those waiting on here have 55 + 5 points with 0 or 10 points for English. Would that be a fair assessment ? Of course there are some waiting who are not in this situation but it would appear that a lot are.
> 
> If so, I can understand why NSW are delaying inviting such applicants. It seems 190 NSW is more competitive than ever this year so why would they risk inviting thousands of 55 + 5 with 0 English and risk missing out on a 60 + 5 with 20 English later in the year ?


They are not risking anything and that's why they put occupation as one of the requirement and also 189 is going good for everyone accept accounting and few ICT so they not going to get 60 pointers for every occupation.I think they are just waiting to clear the backlog of application which they invited till 30 June and to see how many applying for 190.So that they got an idea for how many and how much invitations to send in a particular period in one financial year.That's why they claiming that its ongoing process because they themselves dont know how many yo send because this process they are adopting first time in Feb and now first time from the start of financial year.On top of that when I asked on helpline about publishing the figures on their website,they replied because they are unaware of how many applied for 190 and NSW state department has limited sources and can not publish informations like DIBP Publish as of invitation rounds.
Thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> It seems to me that the majority of those waiting on here have 55 + 5 points with 0 or 10 points for English. Would that be a fair assessment ? Of course there are some waiting who are not in this situation but it would appear that a lot are.
> 
> If so, I can understand why NSW are delaying inviting such applicants. It seems 190 NSW is more competitive than ever this year so why would they risk inviting thousands of 55 + 5 with 0 English and risk missing out on a 60 + 5 with 20 English later in the year ?


They are not risking anything and that's why they put occupation as one of the requirement and also 189 is going good for everyone accept accounting and few ICT so they not going to get 60 pointers for every occupation.I think they are just waiting to clear the backlog of application which they invited till 30 June and to see how many applying for 190.So that they got an idea for how many and how much invitations to send in a particular period in one financial year.That's why they claiming that its ongoing process because they themselves dont know how many to send because this process they are adopting first time in Feb and now first time from the start of financial year.On top of that when I asked on helpline about publishing the figures on their website,they replied because they are unaware of how many applied for 190 and NSW state department has limited sources and can not publish informations like DIBP Publish as of invitation rounds.
Thanks


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

lugia1 said:


> What is your points distribution and occupation ?


Age 25, education 15, experience 15, english 0...
Tried english thrice...But all in vein...one among speaking or writing falls to 6.5...bad luck. Occupation mech engg 233512


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Age 25, education 15, experience 15, english 0...
> Tried english thrice...But all in vein...one among speaking or writing falls to 6.5...bad luck. Occupation mech engg 233512


Tough luck. Sorry for that.

As far as I witnessed in this forum, nearly all people who have been waiting for 6+ months are 55 pointers with IELTS 6. I reckon 55 pointers with IELTS 7 have considerably higher chances and significant amount of them get the invitation somehow after a certain time. I am a chemical engineer (haven't applied yet, still waiting for skill assessment) so I am not very hopeful for my chances but not too pessimistic either.


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

I submitted my EOI on 24-jul-15, with 55+5 points, Occupation: Internal Auditor

Anyone have idea in how many days/ months we can expect invitation?

State Selected: NSW. 

Last year for Internal Auditor was good, they were receiving invitation in 10 to 15 days.


----------



## venki4560 (Aug 4, 2015)

Do the NSW consider same for People with Exp and People with out exp who are having 55+5 points?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I think they are now consider only patient people


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Can someone post the latest version of invitation spreadsheet please ?


----------



## venki4560 (Aug 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think they are now consider only patient people


Then we all come first


----------



## Hesham Taha (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi folk,
I’ve just quickly gone through your informative forum, I won’t ask the question of “when will I get the invite” because it is clear for me that it is purely predictions. 
I have submitted my EOI in 13th Aug as an Engineer Manager (55+5) in NSW and I am lining up with you guys waiting for the nomination.
Good Luck for all. 
Hesham Taha


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

venki4560 said:


> Then we all come first


Dear Fellows

Have you noticed about experience deducted to considering skilled worker having ICT major written in ACS guidelines is 2 years, but in their shared example work experience from JAN-2008 to Dec-2009 considered as suitability criteria. And work experience after Jan-2010 considered as skilled employment which means work starting from Feb-01-2010, resulting in deduction of 2 Years and 1 Month. Do you think I am correct?


----------



## Hesham Taha (Aug 25, 2015)

*Hi All*

Hi folk,
I’ve just quickly gone through your informative forum, I won’t ask the question of “when will I get the invite” because it is clear for me that it is purely predictions. 
I have submitted my EOI in 13th Aug as an Engineer Manager (55+5) in NSW and I am lining up with you guys waiting for the nomination.
Good Luck for all. 
Hesham Taha


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think they are now consider only patient people


Well said


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows
> 
> Have you noticed about experience deducted to considering skilled worker having ICT major written in ACS guidelines is 2 years, but in their shared example work experience from JAN-2008 to Dec-2009 considered as suitability criteria. And work experience after Jan-2010 considered as skilled employment which means work starting from Feb-01-2010, resulting in deduction of 2 Years and 1 Month. Do you think I am correct?


That is correct


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

spark92 said:


> With the 14 day notice. Is it including the day of invitation?
> 
> For instance if we get an invite on 24th of August at 3 PM then do we have to apply till 7th of September at 5 PM?


If you got an invitation for nomination on 24th of August. So the link for the application would be most likely valid until 7th Sep 11:59pm. (15th day before midnight)


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Can you believe ???NSW operator first time acknowledged that they are not sending invitation at the moment but will be started soon.


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

Yeah... But they were continuously lying about sending invitations.


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Can you believe ???NSW operator first time acknowledged that they are not sending invitation at the moment but will be started soon.


Is it ?? So they confirmed that they are yet to start inviting ?? Good news is they will start soon.. let's hope the best 👍

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Can you believe ???NSW operator first time acknowledged that they are not sending invitation at the moment but will be started soon.


Great news Jdesai. Thank you


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

BARDIYA said:


> Is it ?? So they confirmed that they are yet to start inviting ?? Good news is they will start soon.. let's hope the best ?dc4d
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


You will get 190 in sept or oct round.
Go for it beta.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

BARDIYA said:


> Is it ?? So they confirmed that they are yet to start inviting ?? Good news is they will start soon.. let's hope the best 👍
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


Yes they confirmed and yes they were lieing ongoing process and that.But operator told she is not aware of the start date but it will be soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you !)?

But we need to note that a lot depends on how operator defines "soon"


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Thank you !)?
> 
> But we need to note that a lot depends on how operator defines "soon"


You are correct but confusion bit is cleared that they haven't started yet.Because not everyone is in forum and on spreadsheet as well.Last thing,how long they can afford to hold.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> You are correct but confusion bit is cleared that they haven't started yet.Because not everyone is in forum and on spreadsheet as well.Last thing,how long they can afford to hold.


When i send the EOI (31/07)! i spoke with mara agent (mot my agent but he helped me with certification) , locally here, he said to wait at least a month before any invitation will be send. 

I assume he was the most correct and this week or early next week we shall see invites.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

I am sure they will only start after 7th September so that high pointers goes with 189


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> When i send the EOI (31/07)! i spoke with mara agent (mot my agent but he helped me with certification) , locally here, he said to wait at least a month before any invitation will be send.
> 
> I assume he was the most correct and this week or early next week we shall see invites.


Lets hope for the best. Thank you for your information.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> When i send the EOI (31/07)! i spoke with mara agent (mot my agent but he helped me with certification) , locally here, he said to wait at least a month before any invitation will be send.
> 
> I assume he was the most correct and this week or early next week we shall see invites.


I don't think so, if you ask my assumption, they will send invites after 15 days of 189 invitation round when most of the high point holders will accept the DIBP nomination and they have less to deal with.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> I don't think so, if you ask my assumption, they will send invites after 15 days of 189 invitation round when most of the high point holders will accept the DIBP nomination and they have less to deal with.


Don't they have 2 month to apply after being invited for 189?


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Don't they have 2 month to apply after being invited for 189?


2 months is the deadline, but 90% of the applicants apply within the first 15 days of the nomination.


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

hey guys.. 

i believe NSW delayed their process in order to let all 189 or most of them who scored 60 points to get invited so they open more room for us.

if that was correct, i believe it was a very smart and helpful move for us.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa makram said:


> hey guys.. i believe NSW delayed their process in order to let all 189 or most of them who scored 60 points to get invited so they open more room for us. if that was correct, i believe it was a very smart and helpful move for us.



If this is a case, then we are ahead of very long wait... As some 60 pointers will only get invited by Jan.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> 2 months is the deadline, but 90% of the applicants apply within the first 15 days of the nomination.


Buddy,once you get invitation your EOI get freeze so any how NSW don't send invitation to those EOI'S.

NSW can send invitation first and then if some one receives 189 invitation in between then its different thing.So that's why they are waiting because they don't know about effect of 189 on 190.

So don't worry,once the invitation rounds cleared on midnight on 7 September ,they can start sending if they wanted to.

Thanks


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Buddy,once you get invitation your EOI get freeze so any how NSW don't send invitation to those EOI'S.
> 
> NSW can send invitation first and then if some one receives 189 invitation in between then its different thing.So that's why they are waiting because they don't know about effect of 189 on 190.
> 
> ...


Yes, This might be the case, I totally forget about EOI freeze thing, but you never know, NSW trade&Investments are extremely unpredictable...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey kaju,how are you????what is infraction and how it affect and its effects?????


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

jdesai said:


> Hey kaju,how are you????what is infraction and how it affect and its effects?????


An infraction is a penalty given by a moderator to a poster who in some way has not acted within the forum rules: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Infractions maybe be given to anyone repeatedly breaking the rules, or for single actions that are serious. You'll see what I mean from reading the rules above. Repeated infractions (normally 3) may mean a ban from the forum.

Most often, moderators will simply advise a poster if they unknowingly break the rules without any intent to cause harm, without any infraction being issued.

If you or anyone else wishes to talk to a moderator, you should contact any of us by Private Message - as per Rule 5, in the link to the rules above:
_
Rule 5: Please don’t discuss moderator or admin actions in the forums. Use the PM facility to contact moderators._

All the moderators are here to keep things to keep things running smoothly and they are all unpaid volunteers. 

Thank you.


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,
eoi created on 21/08/15 . Analyst programmer. I have indicated interest in 189 and 190 whichever comes first will go with it. Total points 60 (189) , 65 (190)
Any idea about next invitaion round or when should I expect invitation ? Thanx.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Onshore said:


> Hi everyone,
> eoi created on 21/08/15 . Analyst programmer. I have indicated interest in 189 and 190 whichever comes first will go with it. Total points 60 (189) , 65 (190)
> Any idea about next invitaion round or when should I expect invitation ? Thanx.


Next round on 7th Sep, 2015.


----------



## MahmudRochy (Mar 4, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> *You will get 190 in sept or oct round.*
> Go for it beta.


Your words gives hope , however I have been in the queue with almost same profile for more than 7 months:confused2::confused2:, now getting disappointed.....:confused2::confused2::confused2:
would you please share your reasoning for that comments?
Thanks


----------



## MahmudRochy (Mar 4, 2015)

sgthushara said:


> In the list update for state nomination, there are some occupation like mechanical engineers are waiting around one year and still not invited to apply for state nomination.
> 
> But mechanical engineer is flag occupation in NSW and it is in first page in skill occupation priority list.
> 
> ...


No one knows....:juggle::juggle:


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> 2 months is the deadline, but 90% of the applicants apply within the first 15 days of the nomination.


What is that means, bro? please give me some explanations, I don't understand.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> What is that means, bro? please give me some explanations, I don't understand.


It means after the nomination approval from the NSW and/or invite from the DIBP you have 60 Days (2 Months) to apply for your VISA, 60th day is your deadline to apply, after that the invite is wasted. People usually apply for VISA within 15 days from the day they got invite from the DIBP.


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

Guys , any invites for anyone for 221111


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

I have question relating to subclass 190 for NSW. 

As we know this year NSW has announced that they will be inviting 4000 invites. This 4000 is for across all the occupations in demand for full year. 

Assume, there are 200 occupations , which means 4000/200= 20 invites per occupations. Again this 20 is for full year which means only 1 or 2 invites per month per occupation.

I understand they may assign different wieghts to occupations that are more in demand but still you cannot expect any big change due to that weightage. 

Not sure whether my logic/understanding is correct ?

Any comments any one?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Main 10 occupations take more or less 80% of 4000


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*NSW EOI submission*

Experts,

Quick question: I have submitted my EOI and I want to confirm on I am on right track.

When I login in skill select this is what it shows,

isa type description	Date of effect	Result	Action
Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)	

18/08/2015


The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points


and 


EOI Status
Status: SUBMITTED


DO I need to do anything else. Appreciate any help in this matter.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Experts,
> 
> Quick question: I have submitted my EOI and I want to confirm on I am on right track.
> 
> ...


You just have to wait now for the invitation.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

just to let you know, NSW is inviting now... 65+ 5 = 70pts .... english 7 ...... Analyst Programmer.  

FYI.. its not me. lol


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

who would apply to NSW with 70 points on EOI list??? That doesn't make sense...


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

People always try to capitalize the opportunity. They apply in both 189 and 190 and they choose which ever that comes first.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

spark92 said:


> who would apply to NSW with 70 points on EOI list??? That doesn't make sense...


why not? if he/she wants to get the invite ASAP?...


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Vaishu1024 said:


> People always try to capitalize the opportunity. They apply in both 189 and 190 and they choose which ever that comes first.


agree... its a matter of strategy... but well, 55pts has less opportunity compared to 65+... 

so sad..


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

If you read the South Australia latest announcement, they demand atleas 80 points for few occupations that are in schedule 2. ( schedule 1 can apply with 55+5). Luckily, NSW havnt imposed any such rule.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Vaishu1024 said:


> If you read the South Australia latest announcement, they demand atleas 80 points for few occupations that are in schedule 2. ( schedule 1 can apply with 55+5). Luckily, NSW havnt imposed any such rule.


can you send the link pls?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> just to let you know, NSW is inviting now... 65+ 5 = 70pts .... english 7 ...... Analyst Programmer.
> 
> FYI.. its not me. lol


Who got the Invite?????


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Who got the Invite?????


my friend. i dont want to give the name. 

Analyst Programmer
English 7
65pts + 5 (state) = 70pts


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi,

I applied with 70 Points for 2611 but no invitation yet. However, I also find in other posts, one applicant with 75 points get the invitation.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tem-analysts-eoi-tracking-85.html#post8060418


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> my friend. i dont want to give the name.
> 
> Analyst Programmer
> English 7
> 65pts + 5 (state) = 70pts


I am not asking name.I was asking timeline,like date of effect and when did he received???


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I am not asking name.I was asking timeline,like date of effect and when did he received???


ohh now, you have a detailed question.

date of effect: August 2015
DOR: Today 



so fast right?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

The guy who is claiming invitation for 70 point has already passing invitaion for NSW because he wants to apply 189 as he already got invitation for that.


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

I think its good idea to withdraw your 190 once 189 invitation is received...will help others to get invite


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Alrite.. ! So, the bottom line is NSW is inviting high pointers as of now.. So 60/65 pointers need to wait for few more days.. :fingerscrossed:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...business-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-85.html


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Alrite.. ! So, the bottom line is NSW is inviting high pointers as of now.. So 60/65 pointers need to wait for few more days.. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...business-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-85.html


Yeah but this thing they did on 7 july as well so may be it is some sort of pilot testing.


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

It doesnt give me any convencing answer because I hold 70 pts and applied for NSW on 3rd Aug. still waiting....


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Vaishu1024 said:


> It doesnt give me any convencing answer because I hold 70 pts and applied for NSW on 3rd Aug. still waiting....


Whats your ANZCO and english score?


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

But in a way it's good news that they have started their process. fingers cross


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

My ANZCO code 221111 ( General Accountant)
English score ; proficient ( 10 score)


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Vaishu1024 said:


> It doesnt give me any convencing answer because I hold 70 pts and applied for NSW on 3rd Aug. still waiting....


NSW go by date of effect and so far who has received for 70 points or even 65 points have date of effect in July.


----------



## Rhino12 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi All, 

I applied for NSW with 70 points and I got an invitation this morning. They look at the following in order

- Job ( 2611)
- English Points ( 8.5 IETLS)
- Work Experience ( Not Claiming)
- Order of Application (Applied 3 August)


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

jdesai said:


> NSW go by date of effect and so far who has received for 70 points or even 65 points have date of effect in July.


my friend date of effect is August though


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Rhino12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for NSW with 70 points and I got an invitation this morning. They look at the following in order
> 
> ...



how you got 70pts without any work experience? (just asking)


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm guessing Age 30+ english 20 +qualification 15 + SS 5 = 70


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

so they started to invite, now matter of waiting.. for those who has 55+5 

its especially good news for me.. as I've failed my PTE this week... got S75 R90 W90 L81... 

I've another go with IELTS this Sat and 2 more PTE-A in Sep.


----------



## Rhino12 (Aug 18, 2015)

Age: 30
English: 20
Skills Assess: 15
NSW State Sponsorship: 5


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys, i am just thinking... maybe they will only pick 70 and 65 pointers during the year? what are the chances?


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> so they started to invite, now matter of waiting.. for those who has 55+5
> 
> its especially good news for me.. as I've failed my PTE this week... got S75 R90 W90 L81...
> 
> I've another go with IELTS this Sat and 2 more PTE-A in Sep.


so high...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Guys please relax.They will not get any nomination from 70 and 65 specially at this time of year.
They will come to 55 pointers in 3 to 4 weeks,if they continue sending invitations.Remember in February also it started for 70 points and at that time ceiling was also in effect but still they end up with 55 pointers with competent english.
so please dont draw any conclusion and feel happy that atleast it started.
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Guys please relax.They will not get any nomination from 70 and 65 specially at this time of year.
> They will come to 55 pointers in 3 to 4 weeks,if they continue sending invitations.Remember in February also it started for 70 points and at that time ceiling was also in effect but still they end up with 55 pointers with competent english.
> so please dont draw any conclusion and feel happy that atleast it started.
> Thanks


Yes, at least it has started :juggle:


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Rhino12 said:


> Age: 30
> English: 20
> Skills Assess: 15
> NSW State Sponsorship: 5


Hello Rhino,

First of all congratulation for invitation.

Have some queries regarding the invitation.

1) DO they mail you regarding the invite with link for application for NSW?

2) How long it takes to get the final invitation of 190?

3) Hope you also apply for 189. Hence, what will do with your existing EOI of 189 of 7th September round? will you withdraw 189 or its already freeze after receiving invitation from NSW.

I am confused with the above query, although I don't receive the invitation yet.

However my breakdown point as belows:-

Age:- 30
PTE:- 10
Exp :- 10
Education :-15
State :- 5 


Thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Those who have received invitation,please update in the XL sheet.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Those who have received invitation,please update in the XL sheet.
> 
> Thanks


By the way, can you share the link, i've lost it


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

First post in this forum have all the links.As i am on mobile at the moment so can not able to retrieve it.
Please check it there.
Thanks.


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

be relax guys


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

Below is the link from google spreadsheet where still many people are anxiously waiting for invitation.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...ew?pli=1#gid=0

New Sol from July 2015 can be found at:

https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059

Also other important thread for information which deals with the higher statge that is Nomination and 190 Visa lodgment is:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/aus...orumsite/20560

Please use this thread only for information sharing regarding Invitation frm NSW for state sponsorship.

Thank you


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hm, i cant find my name in the sheet  although it was there before, nor i can add it or save it on my drive  any suggestions?

Thanks for sharing links and page number guys. much appreciated.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

The google sheet is not found !!


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Guys please relax.They will not get any nomination from 70 and 65 specially at this time of year.
> They will come to 55 pointers in 3 to 4 weeks,if they continue sending invitations.Remember in February also it started for 70 points and at that time ceiling was also in effect but still they end up with 55 pointers with competent english.
> so please dont draw any conclusion and feel happy that atleast it started.
> Thanks


i hope so.. and feel happy that atleast it started.


----------



## yoree (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi guys , 

I have applied for 190 . My point break down are : 
Age :30 , education : 15 , english : 10 Occupation : Enrolled Nurse . 

Had anyone else applied for enrolled nurse . 

Thanks


----------



## The_Dark (Oct 6, 2013)

A light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

The_Dark said:


> A light at the end of the tunnel


It is still quite dark in the tunnel though  hehehe


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

Atleast they've started now and we can watch every friday for our luck.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Do they invite only on fridays ?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

liverloverboy said:


> why not? if he/she wants to get the invite ASAP?...


Why not? Well because 70 pts guarantees 189 and 190 takes longer as state also needs to confirm the nomination...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Its good to hear NSW started inviting. Hopefully, they roll out more invitation in new few days.....

My timeline:
Applied NSW SS on 03/08/2015
ANZSO code: 261313
Points: 65 (Age 30, IELTS:10, Exp: 5, skills: 15, SS: 5)


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Friends....
Can anyone clarify my doubt? Or am i the only person thinking in the other way

The person on other thread actually said ""An hour ago I got invitation under sub class 190 for NSW...."" Which means he already have the approved nomination from NSW. 

So if this is true then... the process of inviting for nominations from NSW hasn't started yet.
I am not coming to any conclusions this is what i think !!

Please let me know if i am wrong. 
Thanks !!


----------



## maheen007 (Aug 29, 2015)

sumanth1627 said:


> Hi Friends....
> Can anyone clarify my doubt? Or am i the only person thinking in the other way
> 
> The person on other thread actually said ""An hour ago I got invitation under sub class 190 for NSW...."" Which means he already have the approved nomination from NSW.
> ...


Hey mate, so the State Nomination process for NSW is as follows:

1)Submit EOI for 190.
2)Get NSW State Nomination Invitation.
3)Apply for NSW State Nomination.
4)Get NSW State Nomination Approval.
5)Apply for 190 Visa to DIBP.
6)Get granted 190 Visa.

I am also unsure as to why there are separate invitation and approval stages.


----------



## Rhino12 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey. I received an invite yesterday. They have definitely started. I have 14days to submit my application. Then wait for approval and an invite to apply for the visa.


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

maheen007 said:


> Hey mate, so the State Nomination process for NSW is as follows:
> 
> 1)Submit EOI for 190.
> 2)Get NSW State Nomination Invitation.
> ...


True but after the state nomination approval we also need to get the invitation for 190 from DIBP in order to apply for the visa.

Sweet as someone else too got the invitation. Fingers crossed !! 
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

Rhino12 said:


> Hey. I received an invite yesterday. They have definitely started. I have 14days to submit my application. Then wait for approval and an invite to apply for the visa.


Congrats 
and All the best for your nomination and visa process.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rhino12 said:


> Hey. I received an invite yesterday. They have definitely started. I have 14days to submit my application. Then wait for approval and an invite to apply for the visa.


Congrats. Whts was ur points breakdown?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumanth1627 said:


> True but after the state nomination approval we also need to get the invitation for 190 from DIBP in order to apply for the visa. Sweet as someone else too got the invitation. Fingers crossed !! Thanks for the reply.


How dows dibp issues invites after nomination? Wht is the process?


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> How dows dibp issues invites after nomination? Wht is the process?


Its pretty simple.. Once you have submitted your nomination docs, you will receive a nomination approval from NSW(after evaluation) along with that, you will get an invite from DIBP to apply for PR under 190 category.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Rhino12 said:


> Hey. I received an invite yesterday. They have definitely started. I have 14days to submit my application. Then wait for approval and an invite to apply for the visa.


 Congrats for your invite.. I believe you fall under 70 pts category?? I have seen your breakdown somewhere in posts..


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> How dows dibp issues invites after nomination? Wht is the process?


Once the nomination is approved. You will get the nomination approval email from NSW Department of Industry, So based on your current points(After adding 5 points for SS) you will get an invitation from DIBP . 
Some people in this forum got nomination approval email and invitation email from DIBP on the same day.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Just noticed another person with 65+5 points being invited !!

Guess we 55+5 pointers have no chance !!!


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

On Friday (28Aug15), I got Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa. I guess this is the first step in the state sponsored visa category. I got this based on EOI submitted for 190 on 27Jul15 with 75 points. 

I will however pass this, as I had already got invitation for 189 on 03Aug15 and have applied for the visa on 26Aug15 based on another EOI lodged for 189 with 70 points.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, doesn't EOI get locked after you receive an invite ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Just noticed another person with 65+5 points being invited !! Guess we 55+5 pointers have no chance !!!


I think about 20% have 65+... So just matter of waiting now a bit more.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

sumanth1627 said:


> True but after the state nomination approval we also need to get the invitation for 190 from DIBP in order to apply for the visa.
> 
> Sweet as someone else too got the invitation. Fingers crossed !!
> Thanks for the reply.


Thanks mates for info.

So It means two invitations & one nomination approval in the whole process?

How long it might take for final invitation after getting nomination approvals ?


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

A lot of 60 & 65 will be gone after 7th Sept...Hopefully our time will come after that !!


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> A lot of 60 & 65 will be gone after 7th Sept...Hopefully our time will come after that !!


Not for all occupations.. Remember there is a huge backlog under 189 category for 2613,2611 and 2211. So, these guys will still wait for nomination.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

nmurshed said:


> A lot of 60 & 65 will be gone after 7th Sept...Hopefully our time will come after that !!


In my opinion, 60 pointers would not go out after 7th Sept as backlog is very huge in 189.
Seems lot of 65+pointers are getting added. it's really a tough time.


----------



## jc007_ak47 (Jul 5, 2015)

Please tell me how to calculate proficient plus score in PTE?


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Are there no ceiling for occupations in SS ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys dont panic, only minority of 60+ goes to 190. There are 4000 nominations. For almost 2.5 month NSW did mot invite, its normal to have some 65+ pointers now, they would go first... Rest will follow. I agree IELTS need to be 7 to be somewhat certain. 

I looked at XL sheet many times, minority are 65+... Its no brainer as 190 is there for those who has less points.

I think 60 pointer will be be getting invites in 1-2-3 weeks.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Can you share the excel sheet ?

All my dreams shattered when EA gave my degree a diploma recognition. I would have been waiting for 189 now !!


----------



## ellie1004 (Aug 13, 2015)

Dear experts

I have some questions regarding documents needed once I get an invitation from NSW.

I just want to prepare all the documents that i need for it in advance.

I do understand that i need my academic transcript. It should be recent one?

Mine is like 4 years old. Should I get a new one from my university? or it doesn't matter?

Please help me out! thanks


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> Just out of curiosity, doesn't EOI get locked after you receive an invite ?



It does !! 
But you can use two EOI's in that case so that you would still be eligible for 190 invitation when you are already invited for 189.


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Thanks mates for info.
> 
> So It means two invitations & one nomination approval in the whole process?
> 
> How long it might take for final invitation after getting nomination approvals ?


I guess it wont be too long as there are people in this forum who got nomination approval email and invitation email on the same day.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

jc007_ak47 said:


> Please tell me how to calculate proficient plus score in PTE?


There is nothing like Proficient Plus in DIBP, however, this term is only used by South Australia State Sponsorhip. They consider PTE score of 73 and higher in each section as proficient plus.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

kamy58 said:


> There is nothing like Proficient Plus in DIBP, however, this term is only used by South Australia State Sponsorhip. They consider PTE score of 73 and higher in each section as proficient plus.


I guess proficient plus is over all score of 7.5


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

jc007_ak47 said:


> Please tell me how to calculate proficient plus score in PTE?


A Score of at least 65 in each module in PTE is considered Proficient, So above 65 should be Proficient plus and a score of at least 79 in each module is considered Superior for points tested skilled visas.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

fkiddy12 said:


> I guess proficient plus is over all score of 7.5


It's NOT overall, it is in each section IELTS-7.5 and PTE-73


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Those who got invite to NSW please update the tracker

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...v640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=1783200286


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

There seems to be so many 55 pointers waiting from a long time !!!


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

basilmabraham said:


> On Friday (28Aug15), I got Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa. I guess this is the first step in the state sponsored visa category. I got this based on EOI submitted for 190 on 27Jul15 with 75 points.
> 
> I will however pass this, as I had already got invitation for 189 on 03Aug15 and have applied for the visa on 26Aug15 based on another EOI lodged for 189 with 70 points.


Hi Mate,

You could have withdrawn you SS EOI application, There are so many desperate applicants waiting for their EOI, they would have got an opportunity.


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

HI All,

I would appeal to the guys who have got 189, and still have 190 EOI open to please with draw the application, some one who are waiting in the long will at least stand a chance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys, the spreadsheet we have - not a single person has updated it with recent selection, some of the entries are missing, incl. my... not sure how many but i can spot a few at least.

Seems like it does not provide good info as it used to have. Who is managing the file? Any guesses?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, the spreadsheet we have - not a single person has updated it with recent selection, some of the entries are missing, incl. my... not sure how many but i can spot a few at least.
> 
> Seems like it does not provide good info as it used to have. Who is managing the file? Any guesses?



Yes, i noticed it too.. My data is not there. i have added it for second time yesterday and it is missing again.

are there two different sheets?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Yes, i noticed it too.. My data is not there. i have added it for second time yesterday and it is missing again. are there two different sheets?


I think the sheet is one and only, but no one looking after it... 

I addee my data 3 times, but it keeps go missing


----------



## asfandyarali (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey guys! I heard that SS 190 has been discontinued. i.e. we are left with only GSM 189. Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## Omerfs (Aug 22, 2015)

*233914 is equivalent to bachelors or diploma*

Hi Murshed 

Just saw your post that you applied for SS with 233914, Is it Engineering bachelor equivalent or Diploma. 

I am chemical engineer and I got EA assessment as Engineering technologist. Did they downgrade my Engineering degree or it does not matter. 

Do you have any idea about that. 

Thanks 
Omer


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

asfandyarali said:


> Hey guys! I heard that SS 190 has been discontinued. i.e. we are left with only GSM 189. Can anybody confirm this?



Hey mate 
Where you read this news ?


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

Your degree equivalency will be written in the outcome.

You can have bachelor degree and have Engineering technologist outcome.
Both are not related.


----------



## asfandyarali (Aug 17, 2015)

sdas02 said:


> Hey mate
> Where you read this news ?


One of my friend who is in Sydney has told me today. I checked immi website but couldn't find such information.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

asfandyarali said:


> One of my friend who is in Sydney has told me today. I checked immi website but couldn't find such information.



Then it's not true .
Whatever news is true will be in immigration website too . 
So chill


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

asfandyarali said:


> Hey guys! I heard that SS 190 has been discontinued. i.e. we are left with only GSM 189. Can anybody confirm this?


Where do you get this kinds of stuff? Check the state website.


----------



## asfandyarali (Aug 17, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Where do you get this kinds of stuff? Check the state website.


I heard it from my friend who is in Sydney. Not sure, but it seems thats a rumor.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

*hi*



kamy58 said:


> Where do you get this kinds of stuff? Check the state website.


No news as such.
Don't believe in rumors. Check for official links only.
Thanks


----------



## vamsykoundinya (Jun 8, 2013)

*EOI 190 Sublcass*

Hi All,

I got my skill assessment/PTE-A done and applied EOI yesterday for NSW for software engineer.

Usually how long it will take to get invitation maximum?

Please let me know duration to get invitation.


Regards,
Vamsi


----------



## Kiran.thanal (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello All,
I have filed an EOI for skilled nominated subclass 190 permanent visa for New South Wales on 21/08/2025.and my total point is 70.I have few queries regarding my EOI status.My occupation code is 225499 and the occupation status is showing as closed for New South Wales but my agent said I will be able to file and EOI for NSW even if occupation is closed due to some new rule change this year.kindly answer the following queries pertaining to NEW SOUTH WALES.
1).How do I get to know the status of my EOI
Filed for NSW?
2).Can we file an EOI if occupation is closed?
3).How much time does it take to get an invitation ?
Kindly help.
Regards
Kiran.J


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Kiran.thanal said:


> Hello All,
> I have filed an EOI for skilled nominated subclass 190 permanent visa for New South Wales on 21/08/2025.and my total point is 70.I have few queries regarding my EOI status.My occupation code is 225499 and the occupation status is showing as closed for New South Wales but my agent said I will be able to file and EOI for NSW even if occupation is closed due to some new rule change this year.kindly answer the following queries pertaining to NEW SOUTH WALES.
> 1).How do I get to know the status of my EOI
> Filed for NSW?
> ...


It is right to some extent because if you are not in their priority list, you may be invited if you have very high points and part of CSOL. What is considered very high is not clearly mentioned by NSW


----------



## Kiran.thanal (Jul 7, 2015)

Do I get any notification if my EOI is been considered by them or do I need to keep checking the website?


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

Is there anyone applied for NSW ANZCO 221111( Accountant ). ? Any news


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

It is always a good idea to log in to the EOI and check for the communication section. This is because, there may be a chance of NSW emails delivered as spam in your inbox and you may likely to ignore it.


----------



## Kiran.thanal (Jul 7, 2015)

thank you very much vaishu.I will do that.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Kiran.thanal said:


> Do I get any notification if my EOI is been considered by them or do I need to keep checking the website?


You will get an email


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Keep an eye today as well guys.....


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I want to apply to NSW but I don't want to live in NSW immediately. I am just curious if we can negotiate that with NSW government as I am already living in Australia...


----------



## nswexpat (Apr 28, 2015)

Vaishu1024 said:


> It is always a good idea to log in to the EOI and check for the communication section. This is because, there may be a chance of NSW emails delivered as spam in your inbox and you may likely to ignore it.


how to access the communication section in EOI?
thanks,,


----------



## Vivek134214 (Aug 30, 2015)

Any welfare center manager applying for the NSW SS?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

All the best for all those waiting for invite guys! 
Hope NSW sends more invitations this week....


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

*Electronics Engineer*



jdesai said:


> Any electronic,mechanical,tellecomunication or computer engineer still waiting for NSW invitation????


Yes, Me as an Electronics Engineer, filed EOI for NSW on 10th July 2015.
waiting for invitation eagerly with 60 points


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

guruchauhan said:


> Yes, Me as an Electronics Engineer, filed EOI for NSW on 10th July 2015.
> waiting for invitation eagerly with 60 points


Don't worry about 190 if you have 60 points and EOI effective on 10 July in Electronics Engineering.You will get 189 invite on 7 September round on midnight.
Thanks


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

I am a Biomedical engineer
filed EOI for NSW on 13th August 2015.
60 points (55 + 5 ss)
still waiting <<<<<<


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Any invite today?


----------



## ellie1004 (Aug 13, 2015)

Vaishu1024 said:


> Is there anyone applied for NSW ANZCO 221111( Accountant ). ? Any news


Yes! Hi I have submitted my EOI (accountant-general) for NSW on 06 Aug 2015.:fingerscrossed:

How long have you been waiting for an invitation from the state?

My point breakdown is 

IELTS: 7 each - 10pts
Got a positive migration assessment result from CPA Australia last year 
Age: 31- 30 pts
Bachelor's degree- 15 pts
State nomination- 5 pts

-------------------------------

Total : 60 points under 190 visa


What about u??


----------



## abhishrek (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi, I came across a post in another forum (australiaforum) that a gentleman got an invite on 28/08/2015 from NSW! Would someone be able to confirm this event or is it a hoax?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhishrek said:


> Hi, I read a post in another forum (australiaforum) that a gentleman got an invite on 28/08/2015 from NSW! Would someone be able to confirm this event or is it a hoax?


many people did, those who got 70+ points. First batch shall we say... we shoudl expect 60 pointers to go in mid-sep i guess.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

abhishrek said:


> Hi, I came across a post in another forum (australiaforum) that a gentleman got an invite on 28/08/2015 from NSW! Would someone be able to confirm this event or is it a hoax?



Would you mind to share ANZCO code, points and EOI effect date of that person?


----------



## abhishrek (Oct 21, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> many people did, those who got 70+ points. First batch shall we say... we shoudl expect 60 pointers to go in mid-sep i guess.


I have applied for ANZSCO 21111 with 70 points but I did not get any invite. Guess, I need to write to the department to check. Thank you for confirming.

Seems like this gentleman in question has applied for ANZSCO 21111.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

abhishrek said:


> I have applied for ANZSCO 21111 with 70 points but I did not get any invite. Guess, I need to write to the department to check. Thank you for confirming.
> 
> Seems like this gentleman in question has applied for ANZSCO 21111.



When did you submitted EOI? I submitted mine on 21st Aug with 70 points (Software engineer)and waiting for invite anxiously.


----------



## abhishrek (Oct 21, 2013)

abdhabi said:


> When did you submitted EOI? I submitted mine on 21st Aug with 70 points (Software engineer)and waiting for invite anxiously.


I submitted my EOI on 27/07/2015.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Software Engineer, greater propotions of people apply with 65+ points than, i would say, any other profession, therefore, i would expect you to recieve invite within next 1-2 weeks (subject to they continue to invite). I base my opinion on Xls sheet (the old version).


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi andrey, i have submitted my eoi on 23rd jul, with 60+5 , for 261313, any idea when could i expect invite


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

Vaishu1024 said:


> It is always a good idea to log in to the EOI and check for the communication section. This is because, there may be a chance of NSW emails delivered as spam in your inbox and you may likely to ignore it.


Hi...
Would you mind telling us where can we find that communication section in EOI???

Thanks


----------



## Hesham Taha (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi All 
Anyone in this forum apply as (Engineering Manager – 133211)
Can you advise what the chances to be nominated with 60 points are?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

sumanth1627 said:


> Hi...
> Would you mind telling us where can we find that communication section in EOI???
> 
> Thanks


LOgin to EOI, it is just there in the first page


----------



## Mahaa (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi,

In NSW invitation process, will a 55 pointer with IELTS minimum 6.5 get priority over a 55 pointer with IELTS minimum 6?

Thanks
Mahaa


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mahaa said:


> Hi, In NSW invitation process, will a 55 pointer with IELTS with minimum 6.5 get priority over a 55 pointer with IELTS with minimum 6? Thanks Mahaa


Nope  6.0 or 7.0


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

helloo  

i submitted my Eoi on 5 june 2015. i have applied for State sponsorship NSW with 55+5 = 60 points total including state sponsorship points). My occupation is external auditor. Can you advise what the chances to be nominated with 60 points and how much time it will take( keeping in mind my case-external auditor).


Anyways Good luck to everyone. I hope we all get invitations asap


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

Need help

I want to apply for NSW state sponsorship to claim 5 points. My query is that firstly I have to submit EOI for that ? 
but I have not done my Assessment as it is pending due to IELTS ( Nov) .

What should i do. pls suggest


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

You should wait until you get your assessment complete and you also need to submit the ielts result during EOI creation process.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> You should wait until you get your assessment complete and you also need to submit the ielts result during EOI creation process.


i have done pte with overall 73.....i think invitation is only possible after EOI submission ????


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need help
> 
> ...


First Step is assessment and Language Test, unless these are done you can't file EOI


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Singh85 said:


> i have done pte with overall 73.....i think invitation is only possible after EOI submission ????


Of-course, Particularly for NSW invitation, you just need to mention the preffered location as NSW in the EOI.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> First Step is assessment and Language Test, unless these are done you can't file EOI


 i will not get invitation till I have not done final submission of EOI...right?


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Singh85 said:


> i will not get invitation till I have not done final submission of EOI...right?


Yes


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> Of-course, Particularly for NSW invitation, you just need to mention the preffered location as NSW in the EOI.


thanks Abdhabi for clearing my concerns


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> i will not get invitation till I have not done final submission of EOI...right?


Yes, 

High level milestones

Assessment, Language--> EOI Submission--> Invitation--> Visa Application--> Visa Grant


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi
I have bachelor's in civil and master's is quality management. Form EA got assessment for bachelors only so in this case should I mention my masters degree in EOI or not.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

How can i put myself in the doc sheet ?>


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> How can i put myself in the doc sheet ?>


Yes, you can.


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

edwardjiang , I hv also applied for2211( accountant ) and waiting for nominations.

Looking at your signature, I understood you hv applied for 2212 as well. In order to apply for 2212, do you need to get the skill assessment again from CPA ? 

Also, you have mentioned IELTS 6 which is competent. When I applied for CPA, they demand it should be atleast 7 in all the band. Will they clear the assessment with IELTS 6 as well ?


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

I have done an agent who has submitted my EOI now to know the status whether i got the invitation or not i need to check with him... Is there any way i can check my EOI status by myself??


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

Vaishu1024 said:


> edwardjiang , I hv also applied for2211( accountant ) and waiting for nominations.
> 
> Looking at your signature, I understood you hv applied for 2212 as well. In order to apply for 2212, do you need to get the skill assessment again from CPA ?
> 
> Also, you have mentioned IELTS 6 which is competent. When I applied for CPA, they demand it should be at least 7 in all the band. Will they clear the assessment with IELTS 6 as well ?


1. Yes Vaishu1024, you have to reassessment for 2212, but my agent told me that you only can have one assessment in an institution. That means if you got your skill assessment for 2211 from CPA, you have to choose another to make 2212 skill assessment.

2. The requirement of skill assessment is at least 7 in all the band. That's right. But in my case, I have completed professional year program which given my extra 5 pts and reduced requirement to 6 in band.


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> I have done an agent who has submitted my EOI now to know the status whether i got the invitation or not i need to check with him... Is there any way i can check my EOI status by myself??


Hello VipanBail,

You can ask your agent about your EOI account and password if they'd like to give you. Otherwise, I don't know any other ways can check the status.

If I am wrong, I'd like to know the way either.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*any invitations today*

Any invitations today. Please help others


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> Yes, you can.


Could you tell me how ?


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi guys,
Any invitation today?
What do you think about the next few days ?

thanks



Biomedical engineer
age:30
exp: 10 
ielts: 0 (w:6,R:7.5,S:6,L:6)
Bach.:15
SS:5
EOI: 13/August/2015


----------



## Mahesh16389 (Jun 18, 2014)

Guys I got my invitation mail on 25th June i.e within couple of weeks of submitting EOI..after that I applied for SS ...since then m waiting for approval ...my point breakdown as follows: 

IELTS: 10 
Age: 30 (I have forgotten the age point system I am under 30 so accordingly )
Education:15
Experience: 5


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

it's seem like that NSW only send the invitation at Friday as no invitation news pop up yesterday and today. I have 70 points but still waiting for invitation.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

is it possible to submit 2 EOI ..
one for 189 and one for 190.....
as i have 65points according to me...but no one knows how many points will authority give us... thus on safe side I am planning to go for subclass 190 with NSW state sponsorship...

As due to my Ielts , i m stuck till NOV for my assessment and EOI submission....most probably my EOI will be submitted in the month of Dec...

pls suggest whats the time frame for NSW state sponsorship. and what is my probability to be selected by NSW...


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

no clear timeline for SS


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi all...

Can we speed up the nomination process if we have any genuine reason like Assessment due to expire or anything similar as i read on their website that if anyone loosing points for age during the process, they have to notify them by sending an email. 

Any past experience from anyone??? 

thanks.


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

Mahesh16389 said:


> Guys I got my invitation mail on 25th June i.e within couple of weeks of submitting EOI..after that I applied for SS ...since then m waiting for approval ...my point breakdown as follows:
> 
> IELTS: 10
> Age: 30 (I have forgotten the age point system I am under 30 so accordingly )
> ...


If you have applied in the same week, you are almost close to 10weeks. 
As we all knew that some got approved in a week and for some it took like nearly 3 months.
So i reckon it wont be too long for you. In the mean time just get your documents ready for the visa process.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

today VISA granted to me


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

ishugarg said:


> today VISA granted to me


congrats.....


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

pls suggest which visa should I apply 189 or 190...?

Age 30
eng ability 10
work exp 05
qualification 15 ( I dont knw what EA will award me)
Nomination 05

Total 65 

Subclass 189 needs 65 points and subclass190 needs 60 points???


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

ishugarg said:


> today VISA granted to me


Congrats...


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

ishugarg said:


> today VISA granted to me


congrats!


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Singh85 said:


> pls suggest which visa should I apply 189 or 190...?
> 
> Age 30
> eng ability 10
> ...


With 65 points you can easily go for 189 but you have to be quick because next 189 intek is on coming Monday. So lodge a EOI ASAP.

If you are applying for 190 you will have 70 points not 60. Selection criteria is different for each state. If you are going to apply for NSW then you can lodge an EOI and select NSW as preferred state, then you can join the heaps of people who are waiting for their golden email which god knows when. However, when NSW state is issuing invitations again then you will have high chance of getting invite.

My suggestion is to you is go for 189 for below reason.
1. 189 is scheduled on coming Monday with high chance of getting a DIBP invite.
2. with 189 you have no restriction of state to work for first 2 years.
3. if you apply for 190 you have to wait for 190 nomination and this could be 1 day to 14 weeks.
4. if you apply for 190 you will utilize a chance of another desperate person who most probably has 55+5.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

sumanth1627 said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Can we speed up the nomination process if we have any genuine reason like Assessment due to expire or anything similar as i read on their website that if anyone loosing points for age during the process, they have to notify them by sending an email.
> 
> ...


i asked this to them and and they said:

"candidates are selected for invitation based on the criteria listed on NSW website. We are unable to prioritise candidates or issue specific invitations on the basis of visa expiring or losing points. "


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

No one can do anything about invitation however there is provision of speeding the process of nomination approval after invite.Such speeding or fastening of process is subject to visa expiring or any other circumstances.


Thanks.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

jeba said:


> With 65 points you can easily go for 189 but you have to be quick because next 189 intek is on coming Monday. So lodge a EOI ASAP.
> 
> If you are applying for 190 you will have 70 points not 60. Selection criteria is different for each state. If you are going to apply for NSW then you can lodge an EOI and select NSW as preferred state, then you can join the heaps of people who are waiting for their golden email which god knows when. However, when NSW state is issuing invitations again then you will have high chance of getting invite.
> 
> ...


Thanks for great reply.but my problem is that I am stuck just because of IELTS, as i have done only PTE and was not aware of IELTS as mandatory for Assessment and my IELTS date in in NOV and by the beginning of DEC i am going to apply for EOI with State sponsorship.

I cannot apply on Monday as due to above said reasons.

And my calculative points are becoming 60, not 70 as last nomination 5 points are for SS.

Age : 30 
Eng : 10 
Work:05 ( depends upon assessments)( Does EA deduct Experience)
Edu : 15 ( hope EA also give 15 for my B.tech )
Total : 60 
S.S : 05 
and i am also among the desperate persons who has not even submitted EOI and is waiting for IELTS in NOV....

My main fear, that is it possible that NSW stops sponsorship in my field till DEC 2015. :fingerscrossed:

an please share more information:- 
1. where can i can i find NSW cap for State sponsorship ?
2. Any funds required in bank for S S ?
3. where can i find highly , medium and low required occupation chart of NSW

Pls clear my query...


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

query pls.

My ANZSCO code is 263312
In DiBP list my assessing authority is Engineers Australia
But in NSW SS list my Field is counted in ICT....

ICT is linked with ACS....

From where I have to assess my education and work exp for SS...

EA or ACS ??:confused2:

Or i have to assess my education both from EA and ACS (EA for EOI and ACS for SS)


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

edwardjiang .. Cool thanks

Any idea how is the applicaitons inflow for 2211.I noticed in DIBP that they have taken cutoff as 65 for 2211 in the last August cycle. If that going to continue, then no hope for this month also from DIBP.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Singh85 said:


> Thanks for great reply.but my problem is that I am stuck just because of IELTS, as i have done only PTE and was not aware of IELTS as mandatory for Assessment and my IELTS date in in NOV and by the beginning of DEC i am going to apply for EOI with State sponsorship.
> 
> I cannot apply on Monday as due to above said reasons.
> 
> ...


You have specified you have 65 for 189 so I got bit confused. NSW will not stop sending invitation for your occupation this year because they have added "Occupation" as first criteria for selection so they will invite through the year.

1. NSW cap for the year is 4000 but nobody knows what are the cap for each occupation. You can see how many people has invited till today by going to below site.
SkillSelect

2. No need to show funds in bank for SS.

3. There is no place to see the information like that as far as I know.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Thanks for great reply.but my problem is that I am stuck just because of IELTS, as i have done only PTE and was not aware of IELTS as mandatory for Assessment and my IELTS date in in NOV and by the beginning of DEC i am going to apply for EOI with State sponsorship.
> 
> I cannot apply on Monday as due to above said reasons.
> 
> ...


Dear Mr. Singh
I believe you have been wrongly directed to take up IELTS. PTE or IELTS is a choice one has to prove english. Please enquire before you do any further steps.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Dear Mr. Singh
> I believe you have been wrongly directed to take up IELTS. PTE or IELTS is a choice one has to prove english. Please enquire before you do any further steps.


THanks for support but I throughly checked EA website, they only consider IELTS .....not PTE..
EOI accepts both PTE and IELTS 
but my assessing authority Engineers Australia requires only IELTS..

Please share if you have more information..


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

Vaishu1024 said:


> edwardjiang .. Cool thanks
> 
> Any idea how is the applicaitons inflow for 2211.I noticed in DIBP that they have taken cutoff as 65 for 2211 in the last August cycle. If that going to continue, then no hope for this month also from DIBP.


Let's hope the best...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

jeba said:


> You have specified you have 65 for 189 so I got bit confused. NSW will not stop sending invitation for your occupation this year because they have added "Occupation" as first criteria for selection so they will invite through the year.
> 
> 1. NSW cap for the year is 4000 but nobody knows what are the cap for each occupation. You can see how many people has invited till today by going to below site.
> SkillSelect
> ...


Thanks for reply....

Total of 4760 applications are received in occupation ceiling...... I hope not all applicants are routed to NSW State sponsorship.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> THanks for support but I throughly checked EA website, they only consider IELTS .....not PTE..
> EOI accepts both PTE and IELTS
> but my assessing authority Engineers Australia requires only IELTS..
> 
> Please share if you have more information..


I have seen this difference being talked about few times.

Here is my take and invite more thoughts on this.

IELTS for EA is one part of the process and evaluates your experience and education with IELTS scores and once that is done that piece of process is closed.

Now you have to claim points for language in DIBP which accepts everything, so I think you can claim points if you take PTE for points purpose because IELTS was mandatory only for EA evaluation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I think most of those who applied for NSW up to day (4600), with IELTS min 7 will get an invite within next 12 weeks. 

As purely based on the XL file 55% are IELTS below 7. Ceilling is 4000. Then we can assume that there 2500 who are IELTS 7. They will invite these within 1st half year up to mid december. Then try to fill-in rest 1500 places just like last year with those who will apply with higher points and those who remain with ielts below 7.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think most of those who applied for NSW up to day (4600), with IELTS min 7 will get an invite within next 12 weeks.


Where do you get the 4600 figure from ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sorry, my bad, i assumed based on the post above, but this number is actually, invited not selected.


----------



## srinivas111 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi, I submitted my EOI for NSW state sponsorship on 8th August 2015 with the below break up, can anyone let me know what are my chances of getting an invitation from NSW and how long should I wait to get an invite from NSW??

Age - 30
Education - 15
PTE score - 10 (Listening - 86, Reading - 78, Speaking - 90, Writing - 80)
Work Experience - 0
Total - 55
State Nomination - 5
Grand Total - 60

Thanks
Srinivas


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think most of those who applied for NSW up to day (4600), with IELTS min 7 will get an invite within next 12 weeks.
> 
> As purely based on the XL file 55% are IELTS below 7. Ceilling is 4000. Then we can assume that there 2500 who are IELTS 7. They will invite these within 1st half year up to mid december. Then try to fill-in rest 1500 places just like last year with those who will apply with higher points and those who remain with ielts below 7.


Andreyx.... 4760 cap is of overall for SOL ceiling.....Its not for NSW... I was just following jeba to calculate total number of applications till date and get an idea of NSW SS cap...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Andreyx.... 4760 cap is of overall for SOL ceiling.....Its not for NSW... I was just following jeba to calculate total number of applications till date and get an idea of NSW SS cap...



yeah, i got it after following a link, i was on mobile phone and just figure for granted as number "applied for nsw ss". Once, i checked out the link i got what you meant.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

2 days left for Friday.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> 2 days left for Friday.



I dont think it will bring any good news to us... 55+5


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Are they only issuing on Fridays only?


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think it will bring any good news to us... 55+5


Folks,

I totally understand your eagerness mixed with hopes. Let's not speculate any numbers. Based on my observation 55+5 with 6 or 6.5 will definitely get invitations at least early next year. Let's be optimistic


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Folks,
> 
> I totally understand your eagerness mixed with hopes. Let's not speculate any numbers. Based on my observation 55+5 with 6 or 6.5 will definitely get invitations at least early next year. Let's be optimistic


Hi,

Yes agreed, on the other thread 190 Visa. monrick05 has received his visa grant today.
Be optimistic, I'm still waiting for my ACS result.

Hope everyone get their invite soon.

This was *monrick05 *timeline

Skilled - Subclass - 190 | Software Engineer - 261313

18/03/2015 - PTE Results (L-78, R-77, W-84, S-72 | Overall - 78)
24/04/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
05/05/2015 - ACS Outcome
12/05/2015 - EOI Submitted 55 pts.
15/05/2015 - Got the Invite from NSW
11/06/2015 - APPROVAL FROM NSW
27/06/2015 - Visa App.Submitted
1/07/2015 - Medicals submitted
2/07/2015 - PCC uploaded
02/09/2015 - Visa Granted


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Folks,
> 
> I totally understand your eagerness mixed with hopes. Let's not speculate any numbers. Based on my observation 55+5 with 6 or 6.5 will definitely get invitations at least early next year. Let's be optimistic


Yes, i hope so... 

I am trying for PTE... 2nd time this month... got L77 S90 R80 W78 - just 3 points short.. it was 4th attempt  Next one end of month...


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, i hope so...
> 
> I am trying for PTE... 2nd time this month... got L77 S90 R80 W78 - just 3 points short.. it was 4th attempt  Next one end of month...


All the best dude.. Can you please suggest any points how to tackle speaking part? Just Re-tell lecture and describe image?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> All the best dude.. Can you please suggest any points how to tackle speaking part? Just Re-tell lecture and describe image?


you know, the main thing for speaking is acoustic... 

In my 4 attempts, i scored in Speaking 74, 59, 75 and now 90 = i figured out that it is better to speak quietly, and not rush too much, and to move mic as far away as possible from your mouth.. dats my best advise... for speaking


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> you know, the main thing for speaking is acoustic...
> 
> 
> 
> In my 4 attempts, i scored in Speaking 74, 59, 75 and now 90 = i figured out that it is better to speak quietly, and not rush too much, and to move mic as far away as possible from your mouth.. dats my best advise... for speaking


Hi, it is very confusing what people say about this speaking section, people have said different things, one doesn't even know which to believe anymore, some said speak very slow and clear, others said be fluent and speak fast, now I am seeing put mic away from mouth and speak quietly.. I am completely confused how to handle this speaking part, in my 2 attempts speaking spoilt my result with 63 in both attempt. Please if you can elaborate more for us based on your experience. I think you are in a very good position to guide us on speaking section of the PTE owning to the fact that you have done it 4 times. Thank you.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Hi, it is very confusing what people say about this speaking section, people have said different things, one doesn't even know which to believe anymore, some said speak very slow and clear, others said be fluent and speak fast, now I am seeing put mic away from mouth and speak quietly.. I am completely confused how to handle this speaking part, in my 2 attempts speaking spoilt my result with 63 in both attempt. Please if you can elaborate more for us based on your experience. I think you are in a very good position to guide us on speaking section of the PTE owning to the fact that you have done it 4 times. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well:

Practice Test 1 (A) (1st attempt, 1st of June, 2015): L63 S67 R75 W68 (no mouthpiece, laptop mic) 
Practice Test 2 (B) (1st attempt, 15th of June, 2015): L77 S77 R72 W70 (mouthpiece) 
Real Test 1 23rd of June Frankfurt : L82 S74 R86 W81 (very small room for 1 person, acoustic sucks due to very small room for 1 person, mouthpiece very close to my mouth) 
Real Test 2 1st of July Frankfurt: L73 S59 R80 W81 (mouthpiece mic very close mouth, acoustic sucks, due to very tiny room for 1 person)
Practice Test 1 (A) (2nd attempt, 10st of August, 2015): L74 S90 R88 W74 (mouthpiece mic away from mouth)
Practice Test 2 (B) (2nd attempt, 14th of August, 2015): L77 S90 R81 W71
Real Test 3 25thst of August Frankfurt: L82 S75 R90 W90. (mouthpiece mic away from mouth on eye level, acoustic sucks, due to very tiny room for 1 person)
Real Test 4 1st of September Paris: L76 S90 R80 W78 (mouthpiece mic away from mouth on above eye level, acoustic ok room small for 1 person, but glass walls and acoustic much better) Please note: Listening and Speaking were very hard. I am not sure if it depends on location, should be not, but... it was hard, even i struggled, mainly becuase the recordings had background noise i could not hear what people were talking about...

For reference: 

IELTS 1 (18th of April) (Mannheim, Germany): L9 R9 S9 W7
IELTS 2 (11th of July) (Zurich, Switzerland) : L8 R9 S8 W7
IELTS 3 (26th of July) (Moscow, Russia) : L7.5 R8 S8.5 W6 ( I did not understood correctly the writing question, the most difficult of all IELTS I had, Listening was so quick, I didn’t have time to write down the answers)


My situation is different, i speak at near native level (As i lived in England since i was 13)... sometimes people confuse my accent as its very light. So my blame is purely on MIC position and ACOUSTICs of the room i take exam in...

I am going to do another one towards the end of the month.. i will ask to put me in big room, i hope that it will improve my speaking score... I am not sure how many attempts its going to take me.. but i will pass this test - i am just pissed off with this so much.


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

ishugarg 
Congratulations! !


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes agreed, on the other thread 190 Visa. monrick05 has received his visa grant today.
> Be optimistic, I'm still waiting for my ACS result.
> ...


No physical background check?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

srinivas111 said:


> Hi, I submitted my EOI for NSW state sponsorship on 8th August 2015 with the below break up, can anyone let me know what are my chances of getting an invitation from NSW and how long should I wait to get an invite from NSW??
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> ...


Its a waiting game....so have patience. Whats your ANZSCO code?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Well:
> 
> Practice Test 1 (A) (1st attempt, 1st of June, 2015): L63 S67 R75 W68 (no mouthpiece, laptop mic)
> Practice Test 2 (B) (1st attempt, 15th of June, 2015): L77 S77 R72 W70 (mouthpiece)
> ...


Oh Dear, you are so close. Listening certainly has background noise in some of the items but not all.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

Dear Fellows

Can you please guide me as I submitted EOI under 190. My ACS says my experience after September 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. I entered my related work experience from Oct-01-2007, is it correct which gives me 10 points?

Does EOI system automatically calculates the work points to 15 in next month, as work experience will goes 8-10 years bracket?


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows
> 
> Can you please guide me as I submitted EOI under 190. My ACS says my experience after September 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. I entered my related work experience from Oct-01-2007, is it correct which gives me 10 points?
> 
> Does EOI system automatically calculates the work points to 15 in next month, as work experience will goes 8-10 years bracket?


Yes, It should recalculate your experience and points and your EOI Date of Effect will also be changed automatically.

Good luck mate.

P.S: I turned 33 today and lost 5 points, My EOI got updated automatically and i received the email. The Date of Effect also got updated to today's.


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> Yes, It should recalculate your experience and points and your EOI Date of Effect will also be changed automatically.
> 
> Good luck mate.
> 
> P.S: I turned 33 today and lost 5 points, My EOI got updated automatically and i received the email. The Date of Effect also got updated to today's.


It means EOI system will throw an email whenever there is any increase or decrease of points.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows
> 
> Can you please guide me as I submitted EOI under 190. My ACS says my experience after September 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. I entered my related work experience from Oct-01-2007, is it correct which gives me 10 points?
> 
> Does EOI system automatically calculates the work points to 15 in next month, as work experience will goes 8-10 years bracket?


That is correct way of entering related work ex. Also, it will auto calculate as it reaches 8 years of experience in EOI.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi Admin/Moderators

Can you help me out? I have stopped receiving email notifications of new posts. I have checked and option of notification is instant, I even re-selected it and then saved to make sure it starts triggering notifications again.
I am not sure how to reach out for any help for any technical issue on the forum, so I am hoping that any of the admin/moderators see this post and reply.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi guys,

Please help me in this .

I have initially submitted my eoi on 25th may.and it got updated with some details by my agent on 9th june.

My question hete is, what is my eoi date , is it 25may or 9 june

Thanks a lot


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys, from this list - are all ICT BA's here? Just to monitor invitation process. 

Grant512 and Bannu may even get invited this week, as both have 70 and 65 inc. SS. 

Please share if you do get an invite.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Reading through last couple of pages, i got a question. Does NSW invites only on fridays?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Reading through last couple of pages, i got a question. Does NSW invites only on fridays?


Like if you look at the XL sheet... you will see that in the last 9 month, those invtes which did took place were mostly on Thursdays and Fridays.

It is not 100% guaranteed, but it seems to be so for now.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Well:
> 
> Practice Test 1 (A) (1st attempt, 1st of June, 2015): L63 S67 R75 W68 (no mouthpiece, laptop mic)
> Practice Test 2 (B) (1st attempt, 15th of June, 2015): L77 S77 R72 W70 (mouthpiece)
> ...



I admire your devotion and consistency, I gave up after 2 attempt cos I see it as a mere gamble and I wasn't ready to waste my money on such exam. I am back to IELTS, it's the only English exam I have seen that will give you the mark you deserve based on your work. Although there is the 0.5 issue spoiling result, but my advice to those with that case to order a remark and be patient for 9weeks to get the outcome which most times will turn to 8. But the truth is PTE is a total gamble and not a true test of one'a English ability especially speaking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Singh85 said:


> Andreyx.... 4760 cap is of overall for SOL ceiling.....Its not for NSW... I was just following jeba to calculate total number of applications till date and get an idea of NSW SS cap...


I am sorry if I miss direct you but you were looking at the wrong place.
In SkillSelect and "Invitation rounds" tab you will see a link "State and Territory nominations" which gives you how many has been invited for each state till the date the site last got updated.
However this does not give any cap for occupations.


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

Nominations by State and Territory Governments – July 2015
Visa subclass NSW 
Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa	75 

Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2014/15 total activity
Visa subclass NSW 
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa	3999


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> Grant512 and Bannu may even get invited this week, as both have 70 and 65 inc. SS.


Do I have a good chance to get selected? got a little excited but still no invites for me...


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Dear Senior
I'm a newbie here. I used agent to process my application.
On 2nd Sep 2015 my agent submitted EOI to NSW (55 + 5) - general accountant category. 
When I asked the agent what should I do next, he asked me to do nothing.....this made me puzzled.
May I know the correct procedure and timeline for getting SS from NSW? After submitting my EOI to get SS from NSW, what will be the next, and next and next? Do I have to prepare anything while waiting for the state approval/invitation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> Dear Senior
> I'm a newbie here. I used agent to process my application.
> On 2nd Sep 2015 my agent submitted EOI to NSW (55 + 5) - general accountant category.
> When I asked the agent what should I do next, he asked me to do nothing.....this made me puzzled.
> ...


If I were you I will increase my points. Having 55 points is a little bit tough to compete. You can ask your agent your options to increase points.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

chow123 said:


> Dear Senior I'm a newbie here. I used agent to process my application. On 2nd Sep 2015 my agent submitted EOI to NSW (55 + 5) - general accountant category. When I asked the agent what should I do next, he asked me to do nothing.....this made me puzzled. May I know the correct procedure and timeline for getting SS from NSW? After submitting my EOI to get SS from NSW, what will be the next, and next and next? Do I have to prepare anything while waiting for the state approval/invitation? Thanks in advance.




Hello mate , 
Not here to put you down but 60 points including state point will put you no where . People are waiting with 65 points and general accountant has very very slim chances to open in 60 points . Your agent should have showed you the reality .
It's better you try to score 7 each .
That will help you 


Cheers


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

grant512 said:


> Do I have a good chance to get selected? got a little excited but still no invites for me...


They'll do it in friday. Wait for it...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> Well:
> 
> IELTS 3 (26th of July) (Moscow, Russia) : L7.5 R8 S8.5 W6 ( I did not understood correctly the writing question, the most difficult of all IELTS I had, Listening was so quick, I didn’t have time to write down the answers)
> 
> ...


I know this is forum but "I did not understood" is an unacceptable mistake for a person aiming for IELTS 8. Perhaps review your grammar and give it a go again (for IELTS)? (I can also see that you have some issues with articles as well, I have the same issue)


----------



## rawbee (Sep 3, 2015)

*state sponsorship invitation for September*

Does anyone know when is the next invitation round for this month for NSW? My point is only 60 
Developer/Programmer


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

rawbee said:


> Does anyone know when is the next invitation round for this month for NSW? My point is only 60
> Developer/Programmer


There are no invitation rounds for State Sponsorship, they can invite when they feel happy about it


----------



## rawbee (Sep 3, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> There are no invitation rounds for State Sponsorship, they can invite when they feel happy about it


Thanks Kamy for the response. But they should have it once a month right?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

rawbee said:


> Thanks Kamy for the response. But they should have it once a month right?


No.. There is nothing like they send invite once in a month. Its a continues one. refer teh NSW tracking sheet. There were invites sent all through the month.


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> No.. There is nothing like they send invite once in a month. Its a continues one. refer teh NSW tracking sheet. There were invites sent all through the month.


Please provide me link of NSW tracking sheet


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

waiting to see the result of this week NSW invitation. I am having 70 points with language point 10. If the invitation not come this week then I will go with 189, can not wait anymore for NSW.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

grant512 said:


> Do I have a good chance to get selected? got a little excited but still no invites for me...


I think you do - i think the next time they invite, you will be selected.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I know this is forum but "I did not understood" is an unacceptable mistake for a person aiming for IELTS 8. Perhaps review your grammar and give it a go again (for IELTS)? (I can also see that you have some issues with articles as well, I have the same issue)


Sure, i am well aware of my mistakes with articles and stuff. But i have the same problem in my native language which is Russian and German too, i do struggle with grammar


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> I admire your devotion and consistency, I gave up after 2 attempt cos I see it as a mere gamble and I wasn't ready to waste my money on such exam. I am back to IELTS, it's the only English exam I have seen that will give you the mark you deserve based on your work. Although there is the 0.5 issue spoiling result, but my advice to those with that case to order a remark and be patient for 9weeks to get the outcome which most times will turn to 8. But the truth is PTE is a total gamble and not a true test of one'a English ability especially speaking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second your opinion about IELTS, it is the only exam that gives you the exact result which you deserve... there are no technical glitches involved and you get the near precise marks that you are capable of... I have tried it twice and got the result that I am satisfied on, and I also agree on 0.5 band dilemma, in both of my attempts I have suffered it. But I differ from your opinion on remarking... I reckon not to go for it what so ever, there are 90% chances that your appeal will be declined, as it was already been checked by two separate examiners locally. I have applied for both the results and led down in both... It is better to prepare again with more determination in the time that you will waste for rechecking and give your best shot spending almost the same amount of money, the result will surely be in your favor.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> I second your opinion about IELTS, it is the only exam that gives you the exact result which you deserve... there are no technical glitches involved and you get the near precise marks that you are capable of... I have tried it twice and got the result that I am satisfied on, and I also agree on 0.5 band dilemma, in both of my attempts I have suffered it. But I differ from your opinion on remarking... I reckon not to go for it what so ever, there are 90% chances that your appeal will be declined, as it was already been checked by two separate examiners locally. I have applied for both the results and led down in both... It is better to prepare again with more determination in the time that you will waste for rechecking and give your best shot spending almost the same amount of money, the result will surely be in your favor.


The main problem with IELTs is that you can do it 20 times and keep getting 7 in writing. Its like i am short 2-4 points in PTE which means i have to strike lucky one time to pass this...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Guys,If you observe the spreadsheet you can see that NSW was sending invites every two weeks on friday.
So last friday they sent invitations so may be next friday they again sent after 7 september rounds.However please keep an eye for tommorow as well.
The reason they were doing every two weeks as to finish 14 days time frame.
Thanks.


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

IELTS vs PTE

My personal experience:
I have studied in English medium during my 18 years of education.
I did IELTS 3 time and I used to get 8.5,8.5,9 6.5.
I got 6.5 in writing 3 times and I KNEW I didn't deserve it. Anyways, my handwriting is TERRIBLE. Its really hard for the reader to distinguish between my "s" or "r" or "e".
I did PTE academic for the first time and I got 81 Average. and I swear I didn't study/prepare for it at all. I just looked up at the sample examination 1 day before the exam on Youtube and other online websites I searched on google. 85,85,90 and 77 in reading.

In the end if your English is good and good handwriting go for IELTS otherwise go for PTE.
But I'm sure deep inside everyone knows where they stand with their English language skills.

Anyways, good luck


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jdesai, i will disagree, usually once in around a week, give or take few days: 

- 18th, 19th, 20th of March (3 days in a row) *(mostly 60, 65 and 70 pointers got invited)*
- 27th of March * (some ANZSCO codes 55 pointers were invited)*
- 2nd of April, 4th and 7th of April (3 days almost in a row) *ICT BAs 55+ pointers were invited at this stage. *
- 14th and 15th of April 
- 23rd, 24th and 27th of April (3 days in a row)
- 7th of May
- 15th of May
- 20th of May
*(break of roughly 3 weeks)*
- 11th of June
- 18th of June

2.5 MONTHS BREAK

Based on the above rough plan: 

- 28th of August *(65 and 70+ pointers - as expected)*
- 4th of September _*(i guess 60+ pointers)*_
- 11th of September _*(i guess 60+ pointers and maybe some 55+)*_

and so on... i would estimate that most of 55+ pointers will come in between 3 weeks and 12 weeks from now subject to non-interupted invitation process.

However, if they turn to inviting once in 2 weeks period - then, it would actually make more sense, as those who do not apply within 2 weeks will free space for the lower graded candidates.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> The main problem with IELTs is that you can do it 20 times and keep getting 7 in writing. Its like i am short 2-4 points in PTE which means i have to strike lucky one time to pass this...


Not necessarily, actually the only reason is, they have a very strict criteria for marking... the task response should be accurate, also you must be very good with ideas, your lexical resource should be extremely vast with fluency in sentences, also with correct grammar. I recommend to take care of your spelling mistakes, make a habit of reading newspapers and educational blogs with difficult content and everyday issues, compare your writing with them, take notes what you are lacking. Write any idea that comes to your mind in free time, try to make it an article for newspaper and than compare your article with different professional writers. 

Actually in IELTS writing, if you see the Band interpretation, you will see 8 with a "Very Good User", so you cannot expect a very good user making spelling mistakes and going off with task response, struggling with grammar and ideas, with no coherence in sentences. So the only key to success is, working on your mistakes, think like a professional writer, and practice, practice and more practice


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

jeba said:


> I am sorry if I miss direct you but you were looking at the wrong place.
> In SkillSelect and "Invitation rounds" tab you will see a link "State and Territory nominations" which gives you how many has been invited for each state till the date the site last got updated.
> However this does not give any cap for occupations.


Great help.....Thanks

But where is the invitation round date of Subclass 190....i only found the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (489) invitation round date...


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

sdas02 said:


> Hello mate ,
> Not here to put you down but 60 points including state point will put you no where . People are waiting with 65 points and general accountant has very very slim chances to open in 60 points . Your agent should have showed you the reality .
> It's better you try to score 7 each .
> That will help you
> ...


Thanks for reply.
My IELTS academic score was 8/7/7/7 in my first attempt. With experience more than 10 years in accounting but I'm not young....therefore lose points from age.
To score 8/8/8/8 in IELTS is not easy either.....really dilemma.
I saw few general accountants with 55+5 had successfully obtained SS from NSW in other thread in this forum (submit in March, get invitation May, approved early June). Hopefully this trend continues.:eyebrows:

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chow123 said:


> Thanks for reply.
> My IELTS academic score was 8/7/7/7 in my first attempt. With experience more than 10 years in accounting but I'm not young....therefore lose points from age.
> To score 8/8/8/8 in IELTS is not easy either.....really dilemma.
> I saw few general accountants with 55+5 had successfully obtained SS from NSW in other thread in this forum (submit in March, get invitation May, approved early June). Hopefully this trend continues.:eyebrows:
> ...


i would also agree that you stand a fair chance of getting an invite.


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Any idea how many people have got invitation so far in 2015-16 intake 190 nsw .


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Onshore said:


> Any idea how many people have got invitation so far in 2015-16 intake 190 nsw .



For new financial year (15-16), since 1st of July they nominated 75 people in July, for August there no stats yet.


----------



## srinivas sv (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi,
I have submitted EOI for NSW State Sponsorship on 17/July/2015
ANZSCO : 261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER
PTE Score : L:55, R:51 , W:59 , S:54 (Competent English)
Points : 55+5

Any Idea how long it will take to get the nomination request ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Wow, that's very few, and yet I have already seen a number of forumers getting their nomination in July. It seems most of the applicants use this forum, hehe!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Wow, that's very few, and yet I have already seen a number of forumers getting their nomination in July. It seems most of the applicants use this forum, hehe!


By looking at the XL sheet, from 1st of January there are about 400 enteries - which in my opinion represents at least 20% and up to 30% of all EOIs for NSW. Therefore, it is very good indicator. 

I've been even refered to the XL sheet by MARA agent heheh, he said best resource... well used to be - it is a mess now.


----------



## srinivas sv (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi,
I have submitted EOI for NSW State Sponsorship on 17/July/2015
ANZSCO : 261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER
PTE Score : L:55, R:51 , W:59 , S:54 (Competent English)
Points : 55+5 (Age : 25, Education : 15, Australain Exp : 5, Overseas Exp : 10)

Any Idea how long it will take to get the nomination request ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

srinivas sv said:


> Hi, I have submitted EOI for NSW State Sponsorship on 17/July/2015 ANZSCO : 261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER PTE Score : L:55, R:51 , W:59 , S:54 (Competent English) Points : 55+5 (Age : 25, Education : 15, Australain Exp : 5, Overseas Exp : 10) Any Idea how long it will take to get the nomination request ? Thanks in advance.


No one can really tell you, i should say that softwere eng. Is the most popular profession and if your ielts below 7 it will take some time.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mates,

Pls clear my query....

For NSW SS, we need 60 points without adding State sponsorship 5 points or we need 55 points without adding SS points.
if anything else let me know

Thanks in advance


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Mates,
> 
> Pls clear my query....
> 
> ...


55 points are required for NSW and 5 points are added when you are nominated by state.


----------



## srinivas111 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello Singh85, my anzcode is 261112 (Systems Analyst), what are my chances of getting an NSW invite on Sep 7th 2015?? I still have not received any communication


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

srinivas111 said:


> Hello Singh85, my anzcode is 261112 (Systems Analyst), what are my chances of getting an NSW invite on Sep 7th 2015?? I still have not received any communication


When u applied for it and whats your point summary?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

zeesharp said:


> 55 points are required for NSW and 5 points are added when you are nominated by state.



What if a person has 60 points without adding SS 5 points??? More bright chances or equal to others????


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello singh,

Need your opinion in my case .

Anz: 261313
Points 60+5
Eoi: 23 jul
English proficient


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Tanzeel said:


> Not necessarily, actually the only reason is, they have a very strict criteria for marking... the task response should be accurate, also you must be very good with ideas, your lexical resource should be extremely vast with fluency in sentences, also with correct grammar. I recommend to take care of your spelling mistakes, make a habit of reading newspapers and educational blogs with difficult content and everyday issues, compare your writing with them, take notes what you are lacking. Write any idea that comes to your mind in free time, try to make it an article for newspaper and than compare your article with different professional writers.
> 
> Actually in IELTS writing, if you see the Band interpretation, you will see 8 with a "Very Good User", so you cannot expect a very good user making spelling mistakes and going off with task response, struggling with grammar and ideas, with no coherence in sentences. So the only key to success is, working on your mistakes, think like a professional writer, and practice, practice and more practice


This is something that I don't understand.

My girlfriend is an ESL teacher. She is also doing IELTS classes at the school that she is working at (She's a native English speaker). When I showed her my writing and a 6.5 (or 7) example she told me that the example writing was much much better than mine, however 3 days later when I took my IELTS exam I've got 7.5

Again I studied at QUT (a university in Australia) and we had English subjects in my first year. For one of that subject my lecturer (who was also a tutor) really liked my writing, I was also getting the highest mark from all of the writing assignments, till I've started another subject where my lecturer still liked my writing but the tutor didn't and I got really low marks from assignments, I complained to the lecturer and lecturer checked my assignments and did tell me that I can appeal them. Obviously knowing that I had issues with the tutor, she let someone else to mark my final exam, where I got the highest mark. I am telling this because these are the same people that control IELTS papers if you decide to take IELTS exam from QUT.

Another thing is when you write something, your ideas might sound great to someone and sentences could be connecting very well and for someone else it might not make sense at all. This is where IELTS lacks. I remember a friend of mine got his results first but then they told him that they re marked him (he didn't even appeal it) and then he got lower marks in writing, then he complained to be appealed again, then they even gave him lower mark. So that kind of shows to me that writing part in IELTS is completely luck. If they truly trusted their assessments then they would at least have some sort of feedback mechanism. I somehow believe that IELTS should change the way that they assess writing skills. Essentially general training should be something that would examine how people can use English language in daily life, not examine how can people write journal articles. I have no issues with the first task (letter) but second one is where I kind of feel that it doesn't really fit to that exam. How many of us(or natives) discuss taxation, pollution, population etc. issues in an essay form?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaiting-7th-september-2015-round-47.html

According to here martianwizard got an invitation on the 1st of September (Tuesday)

So I am guessing they are just inviting 70 pointers now.


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> What if a person has 60 points without adding SS 5 points??? More bright chances or equal to others????


Yes, the more points you have the greater chances for ITA (Invitation to apply) would be there.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaiting-7th-september-2015-round-47.html
> 
> According to here martianwizard got an invitation on the 1st of September (Tuesday)
> 
> So I am guessing they are just inviting 70 pointers now.


Which is, again, goes in line with XLs sheet - as they have been inviting sometimes for a number of days in row. It only suggests one thing - that 60 pointers (incl 5 SS) will soon be getting invites.

They will clear-up 60 and 65+ pointers quite quickly as number of those are quite small. In the the spreadsheet they represent slightly more than 1/4 of all applicants.

I am just hoping that they will not stop inviting for some time to gather new pool of 65+ pointers.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> Which is, again, goes in line with XLs sheet - as they have been inviting sometimes for a number of days in row. It only suggests one thing - that 60 pointers (incl 5 SS) will soon be receiving invites.
> 
> They will clear-up 60 and 65+ pointers quite quickly as number of those are quite small. In the the spreadsheet they represent slightly more than 1/4 of all applicants.


Which sheet is this? The only one that I know is the initial post one which is screwed...

Also I don't think any 65 pointers were invited?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Which sheet is this? The only one that I know is the initial post one which is screwed...


I've copy of the same sheet, but saved on my drive, before it was messed up.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11brXF0E9JHcb79Z8lqNuWMnWChA5jTwXB8ap8wAPsfI/edit?usp=sharing

Btw, you are Soft. Eng - with 60+5 right? I think you will be invited very-very soon. The only thing that Soft. Eng is by far the most common occupation and there are so many candidates that all those 65+ pointers who were waiting since late June need to be invited now. But you are surely to follow. 

I think I did saw 65 in one of the forums getting an invite, but ANZSCO code was quite rare... i will try to find it.


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi friends 

Can any1 support in below queries 

1. In EOI form, only highest degree to be mentioned or all starting from secondary level. 
2. What to choose against secondary level and intermediate level in education history from drop down options in qualification as these levels are not mentioned there. 
3. If my master's is not relevant with assessed bachelors do I need to mention it. 
4. If I don't mention my master's degree in EOI means I should not mention it during whole immi process?
5. In skill assessment part what does it mean by reference number/receipt number. I got assessment form EA so should I mention my EA ID or application number?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> I've copy of the same sheet, but saved on my drive, before it was messed up.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11brXF0E9JHcb79Z8lqNuWMnWChA5jTwXB8ap8wAPsfI/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


That excel doesn't have any invite after july???

I think I remember who you're talking about (someone with 65 points)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> That excel doesn't have any invite after july???
> 
> I think I remember who you're talking about (someone with 65 points)


This excel is the saved copy from July 25th - so its not updated.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hello singh,
> 
> Need your opinion in my case .
> 
> ...


Dear Arun,

from your timeline, your case picture is not clear..pls share your timeline. 
U submitted EOI with SS?
If yes, Maybe this coming session you will get SS


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mates

7 sep 2015 is the invitation round for subclass 189 and 489.

Where is invitation date of subclass 190 ????


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Mates
> 
> 7 sep 2015 is the invitation round for subclass 189 and 489.
> 
> Where is invitation date of subclass 190 ????


No as such, it is continuing - they invite on a regualt basis, without any specific dates. 

We have an expectation and hope, that they will continue to invite during the month of september.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No as such, it is continuing - they invite on a regualt basis, without any specific dates.
> 
> We have an expectation and hope, that they will continue to invite during the month of september.


ohhhok.....from 1 July 2015..... how many invitations rounds has been done... any idea


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

spark92 said:


> This is something that I don't understand.
> 
> My girlfriend is an ESL teacher. She is also doing IELTS classes at the school that she is working at (She's a native English speaker). When I showed her my writing and a 6.5 (or 7) example she told me that the example writing was much much better than mine, however 3 days later when I took my IELTS exam I've got 7.5
> 
> ...


I don't know about Australia, but here in Pakistan we have some very strict quality checks in IELTS marking. We have two main IELTS test centres here, One is operated by the British council and the other one is run by AEO (Australian Education Office). I personally know few people inside one centre, all of them are extemely professional and committed. Atleast 400-500 people attempt IELTS test twice and sometimes thrice a month in both the centres without any mishaps. I also have talked to many teachers who conduct IELTS preparation classes and they all have the same opinion about both the centres. Marking is very highly credible, mostly rechecking will not be useful. Personal grudges are out of question, because all parts of the test are always checked by two different examiners. Many people who are good in writing easily score 7 or 7.5 bands, I have seen a girl scoring 8.5 in writing last year and she deserves it. 

And I totally agree with your thoughts about the task-2 in writing for the GT people. It should be a bit more for the general public, not everyone is a copywriter. It has become more of an IQ or GK test rather than an English language proficiency test.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Singh85 said:


> ohhhok.....from 1 July 2015..... how many invitations rounds has been done... any idea


From July 2015, 1 round for each month. On 7th Sep, 3rd round will be held


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No as such, it is continuing - they invite on a regualt basis, without any specific dates.
> 
> We have an expectation and hope, that they will continue to invite during the month of september.


I try to organise this sheet.Please edit your and every ones details and pass this to other members andreyx.Now a days ,I got very less time to put attention on these sheet so please andrey make a copy so that if someone messed up then data can be recovered.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I try to organise this sheet.Please edit your and every ones details and pass this to other members andreyx.Now a days ,I got very less time to put attention on these sheet so please andrey make a copy so that if someone messed up then data can be recovered. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0


Thanks Will save now.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I try to organise this sheet.Please edit your and every ones details and pass this to other members andreyx.Now a days ,I got very less time to put attention on these sheet so please andrey make a copy so that if someone messed up then data can be recovered. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0


Cant save it as it is locked.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?pli=1#gid=0
please now try.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?pli=1#gid=0
> please now try.


Nope: 

Not Found Error 404


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Now i dont know what i am doing with these sheet and what is actually happening with these sheet.Last one this one is opening on my system,try this.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jdesai said:


> I try to organise this sheet.Please edit your and every ones details and pass this to other members andreyx.Now a days ,I got very less time to put attention on these sheet so please andrey make a copy so that if someone messed up then data can be recovered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > I try to organise this sheet.Please edit your and every ones details and pass this to other members andreyx.Now a days ,I got very less time to put attention on these sheet so please andrey make a copy so that if someone messed up then data can be recovered.
> ...


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

How can I insert my name in the doc sheet?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> How can I insert my name in the doc sheet?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Any invites so far???????


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Any invites so far???????


It seems no invitations today. 
I personally prefer not to see any invitations today because of next 189 invitation round which is due on Monday. Hopefully we can see some invitations by next Friday.


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

jeba said:


> It seems no invitations today.
> I personally prefer not to see any invitations today because of next 189 invitation round which is due on Monday. Hopefully we can see some invitations by next Friday.


It's unbelievable! You've been waiting for an invitation since 3rd of June!!!!??? Even for 189?


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

I just want to share my points with you:

Occupation: Geotechnical Engineer - ANZSCO Code: 233212
EOI submission date: 1 July 2015
Total Points: 65
IELTS: R:9/ L:8/ W & S: 7.5
Work Experience: Not Claimed

Wish you all luck!


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

Still waiting ! 
Anyone before me out there still waiting for 189 invite, feel depressed. See my timeline. 
Any suggestions when i can expect an invite.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Mahsa1 said:


> It's unbelievable! You've been waiting for an invitation since 3rd of June!!!!??? Even for 189?


I am waiting for 189 (60 points) from June 4 261313 too


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

sm8764 said:


> Still waiting !
> Anyone before me out there still waiting for 189 invite, feel depressed. See my timeline.
> Any suggestions when i can expect an invite.


Whats your timeline?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Since I have no clue of what to expect, maybe someone has an idea of my chances of getting a NSW nomination. Here's my information:

PROFESSIONAL ENGINEER (CIVIL ENGINEER) 233211
Age: 26 (+30p)
Qualification: MSc (+15p)
Language: IELTS min. 7.5 (+10p)
Work: 0 yrs (+0p)
Nomination: +5p
TOTAL: +60p

Anyone?


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> I am waiting for 189 (60 points) from June 4 261313 too


Oh my goodness! How frustrating! I honestly wish you (and myself) luck.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Dont worry 60 pointers ,in this round everyone will get clear picture about how quickly 189 is moving for sending invitations.ICT already reached to 60 pointers in last round.This round will tell you clearly about backlogs and I think,it will be less then last rounds.Rest every occupation is doing fine and very few 60 pointers are there for NSW. ICT have few 60 pointers because of backlogs and Accountant have the most because of being popular occupation and still struggling at 65 pointers.
Lets hope accountants also come down to 60 pointers in 189 so it makes clear way for 55 pointers accountants in NSW.
Cheers.


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Since I have no clue of what to expect, maybe someone has an idea of my chances of getting a NSW nomination. Here's my information:
> 
> PROFESSIONAL ENGINEER (CIVIL ENGINEER) 233211
> Age: 26 (+30p)
> ...


Hey,

We're literally under the same category. But, I've never come across with someone talk about our occupation in regard to visa 190. Isn't it weird?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Mahsa1 said:


> It's unbelievable! You've been waiting for an invitation since 3rd of June!!!!??? Even for 189?


I was 14 days late to update my EOI with 60+5 otherwise I would have been having PR by now.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Mahsa1 said:


> Hey,
> 
> We're literally under the same category. But, I've never come across with someone talk about our occupation in regard to visa 190. Isn't it weird?



Yeah, I guess not many come up with the idea of applying for a skilled visa without any work experience to claim.  I am very curious though about our chances. Our language points are quite high and as far as I have understood language has a higher priority than work experience.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Mahsa1 said:


> Oh my goodness! How frustrating! I honestly wish you (and myself) luck.


Last invite round had cleard backlog uptill 2nd April 2015. And there are people who are waiting from april 3rd 2015


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Dont worry 60 pointers ,in this round everyone will get clear picture about how quickly 189 is moving for sending invitations.ICT already reached to 60 pointers in last round.This round will tell you clearly about backlogs and I think,it will be less then last rounds.Rest every occupation is doing fine and very few 60 pointers are there for NSW. ICT have few 60 pointers because of backlogs and Accountant have the most because of being popular occupation and still struggling at 65 pointers.
> Lets hope accountants also come down to 60 pointers in 189 so it makes clear way for 55 pointers accountants in NSW.
> Cheers.


Dear Jdesai,

Would you please give me some ideas about professional engineers - especially civil or geotechnical engineers? I mean, are these professions even in demand or what?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Mahsa1 said:


> Dear Jdesai,
> 
> Would you please give me some ideas about professional engineers - especially civil or geotechnical engineers? I mean, are these professions even in demand or what?


Dont worry everything is in demand as long as they are on SOL.be patient ,you will get invite as less traffic in your occupation.
Thanks


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess no invite today...


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

abbasraza said:


> From July 2015, 1 round for each month. On 7th Sep, 3rd round will be held


i think that invitations are for 189 and 489......

is subclass 190 also included in it?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

jeba said:


> It seems no invitations today.
> I personally prefer not to see any invitations today because of next 189 invitation round which is due on Monday. Hopefully we can see some invitations by next Friday.


Where I can find the next invitation round of Subclass 190

skill select < Invitation round < Next invitation Round

it only shows for subclass 189 and 489...

please clearify


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Singh85 said:


> Where I can find the next invitation round of Subclass 190
> 
> skill select < Invitation round < Next invitation Round
> 
> ...


There is no ROUND for 190 (It's been written many many times in this topic, can you please read last 10 pages before asking anything?)


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Singh85 said:


> Where I can find the next invitation round of Subclass 190
> 
> skill select < Invitation round < Next invitation Round
> 
> ...


There is no place to see the invitation round for 190. 190 is based on state requirement. Australia has many state, they have their own ways of issuing SS. Only NSW is issuing invitation to apply for SS nomination. NSW is not interested in publishing invitation rounds, that's why the most popular question in this thread is "Any invitation today?"


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Spark ,chill relax


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Folks,
Usual question : as unusal, any invitations today ? 

Best


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Any invitations today?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Just to follow the trend, i'll be 22nd to ask: any invitations today? (Just kidding) hehehe


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

Dear Members,

Please Advise me on the below. I would like to apply NSW and my point break are as follows.

Occupation: Electronics Engineer

Age: 30Pts
IELTS: L7.5, S6.5, W6.5, R6 (Competent 0)
Qualification: 15Pts (Successful EA Assessment Received - May 26, 15) 
Experience: 4.5 Years (5Pts)

Experts Please advise how to proceed further, shall I wait for my experience to be completed 5 years to secure 10 points and apply with competent english. As I noticed that engineers are hardly got invitation in the last few months.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

spark92 said:


> There is no ROUND for 190 (It's been written many many times in this topic, can you please read last 10 pages before asking anything?)


apology for inconvenience made to you spark...as i am new to thread..
You mean to say i have to search all 127 pages before asking anything.....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> apology for inconvenience made to you spark...as i am new to thread.. You mean to say i have to search all 127 pages before asking anything.....


I thought i have explained yesterday that there are no rounds...


----------



## khoainong (Sep 4, 2015)

Could anyone be so kind and put a light on my hope please?
Age: 25Pts
English: PTE 10pts
Qualification: 15Pts, registered nurse nec 254499
Australian study requirement: 5pts
Applying for 190 NSW.
EOI submitted on 2/7/2015
Any chance for me to get invite?
Thank you very much.


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

Any Good News?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

khoainong said:


> Could anyone be so kind and put a light on my hope please?
> Age: 25Pts
> English: PTE 10pts
> Qualification: 15Pts, registered nurse nec 254499
> ...


yes... bright chances for SS...


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

I am almost near to loosing hope 
NSW really work at snail pace..whatever be the reason behind it


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

shivily said:


> I am almost near to loosing hope
> NSW really work at snail pace..whatever be the reason behind it


don't worry.... slow and steady wins the race.....

KEEP CALM and TRUST GOD.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yesterday, i was reading posts from the topic FEB NSW - and people, while NSW invited very slowly in Feb-March period were also anxious like we are all now, people were loosing hope etc... eventually most of them got an invite  so.. we are not the first, not the second..  relax


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

so friday is over now.... Next let wait for next week


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Btw. do we need to pay any fees in case we receive NSW SS and wish to accept this nomination?


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Btw. do we need to pay any fees in case we receive NSW SS and wish to accept this nomination?


When you lodge EOI, no fee is payable. However, if you have invitation, you need to pay when you submit formal application. I copied and pasted the fee section of the nsw ss website for your info:-

*Fee*
For NSW nomination for the 190 visa, the application fee is:

$300 for applicants applying from outside Australia
$330 (GST included) for applicants applying from within Australia
If you have received an invitation to apply for NSW nomination, please ensure that you are ready to pay your fee when you submit your application.

Payment can be made by Visa or MasterCard issued credit cards and debit cards. Upon successful payment, a receipt containing your Skilled Reference Number (SRN) will be sent to you by email.

The application fee is not refundable.

Hopes this will help.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

chow123 said:


> When you lodge EOI, no fee is payable. However, if you have invitation, you need to pay when you submit formal application. I copied and pasted the fee section of the nsw ss website for your info:-
> 
> *Fee*
> For NSW nomination for the 190 visa, the application fee is:
> ...


Cheers, mate! This helps a lot. So, if I am outside Australia but using my Aussie bank account, I would still pay $300, right?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Cheers, mate! This helps a lot. So, if I am outside Australia but using my Aussie bank account, I would still pay $300, right?


Don't do that,because it will be your offshore application and in that case you have to apply offshore 190 Visa if you were nominated.So you have to leave australia to file 190 and then you can come back,once it granted.
So you are looking towards close to $5000 in expense like airline cost and all that for saving$30.

Thanks.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Don't do that,because it will be your offshore application and in that case you have to apply offshore 190 Visa if you were nominated.So you have to leave australia to file 190 and then you can come back,once it granted.
> So you are looking towards close to $5000 in expense like airline cost and all that for saving$30.
> 
> Thanks.


I submitted my EOI outside of AU and I would also apply for the visa offshore. My question was actually, does it matter if my bank account is Australian? Might be a stupid question and I probably already know the answer.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys, actually does IELTS 7.5 vs 7 or 6 vs 6.5 make any difference? 

I though no, but then, saw in XLS sheet that some guys put this 0.5 score in there... and though if it really does makes any difference?


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, actually does IELTS 7.5 vs 7 or 6 vs 6.5 make any difference?
> 
> I though no, but then, saw in XLS sheet that some guys put this 0.5 score in there... and though if it really does makes any difference?


Definitely not for NSW... But I have read somewhere that some other states or another state count .5 band as a "plus", like 6 is competent and 6.5 is competent plus, 7 is proficient and 7.5 is proficient plus, I think this makes some difference to their selection process which I don't know.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

You are right Tanzeel, vic does that i guess


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, actually does IELTS 7.5 vs 7 or 6 vs 6.5 make any difference?
> 
> I though no, but then, saw in XLS sheet that some guys put this 0.5 score in there... and though if it really does makes any difference?


Only SA uses 7.5 in each section as proficient plus


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> Definitely not for NSW... But I have read somewhere that some other states or another state count .5 band as a "plus", like 6 is competent and 6.5 is competent plus, 7 is proficient and 7.5 is proficient plus, I think this makes some difference to their selection process which I don't know.


 Got it. Thanks very much for clarification Tanzeel


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Got it. Thanks very much for clarification Tanzeel


My pleasure


----------



## metalife (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I have submitted EOI on 16 Aug and chose NSW as an interest to be nominated from, subclass 190 and occupation is 261313-Software Engineer, with total points 55+5. Where as IELTS is 6.5 W, 7,7,7.5. 

Can anyone tell if good chances for invitation? Or better to repeat IELTS? If so then can i submit EOI again? Or update existing one to choose 189?

Thanks


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

metalife said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 16 Aug and chose NSW as an interest to be nominated from, subclass 190 and occupation is 261313-Software Engineer, with total points 55+5. Where as IELTS is 6.5 W, 7,7,7.5.
> 
> ...


Reattempt your IELTS... Look at my signature and see how long I've been waiting for the invite... There is no surety that you will get it...


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> Reattempt your IELTS... Look at my signature and see how long I've been waiting for the invite... There is no surety that you will get it...



I am also 261313 (55+5) waiting since OCT 2014


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> I am also 261313 (55+5) waiting since OCT 2014


Hi Vipan & Tanzeel,

Can you guys quote your experience details, just high level, for understanding purpose?
I've seen many people got ITA perhaps as equal as yours.

Thanks in advance,
Indy2aus


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Hi Vipan & Tanzeel,
> 
> Can you guys quote your experience details, just high level, for understanding purpose?
> I've seen many people got ITA perhaps as equal as yours.
> ...


Since 2003, I am serving as a software engineer in my company, where I am responsible for full lifecycle development of next-generation software, from initial requirement gathering to design, coding, testing, documentation and implementation.

My technical expertise includes cross-platform proficiency (Windows, Unix, Linux and VxWorks); fluency in 12 scripting/programming languages (including C, C++, VB, Java, JSON and SQL); and advanced knowledge of developer applications, tools, methodologies and best practices (including OOD, client/server architecture and self-test automation).
*BUT* after all of these years of hard work, I am still waiting for an invitation which is not been considered just because of those damn 0.5 band once in writing and once in speaking


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello everyone . ICT business analyst and analyst programmer and other occupation from 2613 group will get invitation on pro Rata basis . People with 60 points in this occupation will receieve invitation as per their eoi date from Monday round. in august round they cleared all high pointers and early lodged eoi 60 pointers. people who have lodged eoi with 60 points in these occupation after July 5 will have to wait atlest 2 months. All this info is for 189 visa. as far as accounting is concerned honestly don't be in false hope but 60 pointers have almost 0 chance . As ceeling has dropped and number of people with 65 points are even higher than total ceeling . 
due to this higher compition all 65 pointers are moving to 190 so for 190 all 60 pointers will have to wait even 3 months if they are lucky, my advice is for accounting students to keep an eye on 489 nsw visa and in ither states also. 

Go through accacia migration. Com . Au 
And check out news update section 
For detailed analysis . 
Thanx.


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

https://www.acacia-au.com/immigration-news.php


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

Onshore said:


> Hello everyone . ICT business analyst and analyst programmer and other occupation from 2613 group will get invitation on pro Rata basis . People with 60 points in this occupation will receieve invitation as per their eoi date from Monday round. in august round they cleared all high pointers and early lodged eoi 60 pointers. people who have lodged eoi with 60 points in these occupation after July 5 will have to wait atlest 2 months. All this info is for 189 visa. as far as accounting is concerned honestly don't be in false hope but 60 pointers have almost 0 chance . As ceeling has dropped and number of people with 65 points are even higher than total ceeling . due to this higher compition all 65 pointers are moving to 190 so for 190 all 60 pointers will have to wait even 3 months if they are lucky, my advice is for accounting students to keep an eye on 489 nsw visa and in ither states also. Go through accacia migration. Com . Au And check out news update section For detailed analysis . Thanx.





Hey mate ,

I applied last week with 65 points for 189 visa for Analyst Programmer 2613.
You reckon I will get invite on next round with 65 points ?

Cheers


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks Tanzeel. I hope you will get in this year for sure. 

Please read my message on 0.5 issue. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-419.html


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Actually, are there any Business Analyst who are waiting for more than 6 month with 55+5 points?


----------



## attahmad (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi All,

Is there any chances of getting NSW nomination with points 55+5 for category 233111-Chemical Engineer in near future? Anyone there waiting for NSW nomination with similar to following profile?

Age: 25 pts
IELTS: 0
Education: 15
Experience: 15

My time line is as follows:

233111 Chemical Engineer | IELTS: L:8,R:8.5,W:6.5,S:6.5-28 Feb 15 | EA Applied: 10 Apr 15| +ve EA Result: 8 Jul 15 | EOI 190 NSW: 9 Jul 15 (55+5 Points) | Invite: ??? | Nomination: ??? | Visa Lodged: ??? | PCC: ???| Medicals: ??? | CO assigned: ???| VISA Grant: ??? | Landing: ???


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Can any1 support in below queries 

1. In EOI form, only highest degree to be mentioned or all starting from secondary level. 
2. What to choose against secondary level and intermediate level in education history from drop down options in qualification as these levels are not mentioned there. 
3. If my master's is not relevant with assessed bachelors do I need to mention it. 
4. If I don't mention my master's degree in EOI means I should not mention it during whole immi process?
5. In skill assessment part what does it mean by reference number/receipt number. I got assessment form EA so should I mention my EA ID or application number?

Can any1 answer these queries???


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Onshore said:


> Hello everyone . ICT business analyst and analyst programmer and other occupation from 2613 group will get invitation on pro Rata basis . People with 60 points in this occupation will receieve invitation as per their eoi date from Monday round. in august round they cleared all high pointers and early lodged eoi 60 pointers. people who have lodged eoi with 60 points in these occupation after July 5 will have to wait atlest 2 months. All this info is for 189 visa. as far as accounting is concerned honestly don't be in false hope but 60 pointers have almost 0 chance . As ceeling has dropped and number of people with 65 points are even higher than total ceeling .
> due to this higher compition all 65 pointers are moving to 190 so for 190 all 60 pointers will have to wait even 3 months if they are lucky, my advice is for accounting students to keep an eye on 489 nsw visa and in ither states also.
> 
> Go through accacia migration. Com . Au
> ...


Just curious to know how exactly you derive that date 'July 5'..? Cut off date for 2613 (60 pts) is 2nd April. Do you think next two draws will cover almost 3 months of backlog for 60 pointers in 2613 ?


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

attahmad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any chances of getting NSW nomination with points 55+5 for category 233111-Chemical Engineer in near future? Anyone there waiting for NSW nomination with similar to following profile?
> 
> ...


I would say with your IELTS being band 6 your chances are close to zero. I am a chemical engineer too and have at least 7 (55+5 points) from each band and I will apply after my skills are positively assessed but despite I can score from language section I have absolutely no hope. So in the mean time, I will try to score 8 from each band. I suggest you should try to get 7 from each band so you can apply to 189.

When you look into this invitation trend closely , you can see that most nominations go to occupations related to IT or accounting. General engineer occupations (mechanical, chemical, civil - though i am not so sure about this one, computer, engineering technologist etc..) have very slim chances to get invitation especially if they are 55 pointers. And if you have 6 from each band, I would say there is not even point of applying for NSW state sponsorship.


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

*I am also in the same category*



attahmad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any chances of getting NSW nomination with points 55+5 for category 233111-Chemical Engineer in near future? Anyone there waiting for NSW nomination with similar to following profile?
> 
> ...




Hi attahmad,

I am also in the same category as yours. I am waiting for an invitation from April 2015 onwards.My point details as below(55+5)

Age: 25 pts
IELTS: 0
Education: 15
Experience: 15

I still have hope that NSW will consider based on the occupation. Most of them here(high point holders) belongs to either IT or part of IT. So they shouldn't compete us, if I am not wrong each and every occupation have it's own quota to be filled every FISCAL year. One of my friend who falls under ELECTRICAL TECHNICIAN (60 Pts)category with IELTS 6.0 got invite(189) within the same month he submitted his EOI and his application was processed and granted already. He had already landed there on July and was able to settle down with a job. So stay positive man.

THOSE HIGH POINT HOLDERS WOULD BE VERY MUCH APPRECIATED IF THEY STOP DISCOURAGING AND DEMORALISING OTHERS.

They final decision is based on authorities alone.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

lugia1 said:


> I would say with your IELTS being band 6 your chances are close to zero. I am a chemical engineer too and have at least 7 (55+5 points) from each band and I will apply after my skills are positively assessed but despite I can score from language section I have absolutely no hope. So in the mean time, I will try to score 8 from each band. I suggest you should try to get 7 from each band so you can apply to 189.
> 
> When you look into this invitation trend closely , you can see that most nominations go to occupations related to IT or accounting. General engineer occupations (mechanical, chemical, civil - though i am not so sure about this one, computer, engineering technologist etc..) have very slim chances to get invitation especially if they are 55 pointers. And if you have 6 from each band, I would say there is not even point of applying for NSW state sponsorship.


Wow! So engineers applying with 55+5 have almost zero chance?


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

*Please don't discourage others*



lugia1 said:


> i would say with your ielts being band 6 your chances are close to zero. I am a chemical engineer too and have at least 7 (55+5 points) from each band and i will apply after my skills are positively assessed but despite i can score from language section i have absolutely no hope. So in the mean time, i will try to score 8 from each band. I suggest you should try to get 7 from each band so you can apply to 189.
> 
> When you look into this invitation trend(from where you got these trend data?is it based on the spreadsheet?if it's so then it's really absurd) closely , you can see that most nominations go to occupations related to it or accounting. General engineer occupations (mechanical, chemical, civil - though i am not so sure about this one, computer, engineering technologist etc..) (do you aware that many applicants in the general engineer occupations are processing through agents and they don't even have an idea about this forum? Even i personally know few of them)have very slim chances to get invitation especially if they are 55 pointers. And if you have 6 from each band, i would say there is not even point of applying for nsw state sponsorship.


please don't write here about anything with your own assumption.please change your mindet,if not i am sorry to say even if you got a grant and move there,you can't settle down with a job,because you are so pessimistic.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey people,

Please maintain professionalism in the forum , stop cursing and accusing eaxh other. This forum is to share the views and help each other not for any negative things


----------



## vinaaysiva (Dec 25, 2014)

arun32 said:


> Hey people,
> 
> Please maintain professionalism in the forum , stop cursing and accusing eaxh other. This forum is to share the views and help each other not for any negative things





Can you please add your signature?. People here would like to know your background while reading your post. Since you highlighted about professionalism.


----------



## attahmad (Sep 4, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> I would say with your IELTS being band 6 your chances are close to zero. I am a chemical engineer too and have at least 7 (55+5 points) from each band and I will apply after my skills are positively assessed but despite I can score from language section I have absolutely no hope. So in the mean time, I will try to score 8 from each band. I suggest you should try to get 7 from each band so you can apply to 189.
> 
> When you look into this invitation trend closely , you can see that most nominations go to occupations related to IT or accounting. General engineer occupations (mechanical, chemical, civil - though i am not so sure about this one, computer, engineering technologist etc..) have very slim chances to get invitation especially if they are 55 pointers. And if you have 6 from each band, I would say there is not even point of applying for NSW state sponsorship.


Hi lugia1,

You are right that most nomination go to occupations related to IT or accounting. but for engineering occupation with 6 each IELTS chances are less but I personally think that it may not close to zero. As per NSW data, 72 Chemical/Material engineers have been nominated by NSW for 2015-16 as of now. This number was 400+ last year. So, still there are more nominations to come for engineers. All depends how many engineers applied with what band score. 

I would definitely go to repeat IELTS for 7 each band if I don't get NSW nomination. In that case getting 189 is very easy and quick. One of my friends, got 189 invitation with 65 points within one month of his EOI submitted. 

I wish I wouldn't be in fool's paradise.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

I am replying from my mobile, signature wont appear now.

Btw, my so called background doent matter.

It is a public forum , where people share their views, and need to maintain some professionalism


----------



## attahmad (Sep 4, 2015)

vinaaysiva said:


> Hi attahmad,
> 
> I am also in the same category as yours. I am waiting for an invitation from April 2015 onwards.My point details as below(55+5)
> 
> ...


Hi vinaaysiva,

You are absolutely right that different categories are not competing against each other... only link is that some categories get high numbers of nomination and others relatively low. NSW nomination may go to 65 scorer for one category and 55 scorer for other depending upon competition with in same category... 

I also have seen the similar case with Mechanical engineer that 65 points get invited (189) with in one month... 

I'll definitely wait for 190 for some time then try IELTS for 7 band.

All the best...


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

attahmad said:


> Hi lugia1,
> 
> You are right that most nomination go to occupations related to IT or accounting. but for engineering occupation with 6 each IELTS chances are less but I personally think that it may not close to zero. As per NSW data, 72 Chemical/Material engineers have been nominated by NSW for 2015-16 as of now. This number was 400+ last year. So, still there are more nominations to come for engineers. All depends how many engineers applied with what band score.
> 
> ...


Hi! If you are talking about the information at immigration site, 72 chemical/material engineers data belongs to 189 (Skilled İndependent Visa) not to NSW nomination. NSW does not announce how many invitations to given which occupation as far as I know. But please correct me if I am wrong, send the link that gives information about NSW sponsorship occupation distribution. It would be amazing if they had sent 400 nominations to chemical engineers last year but i don't think that is the case.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Wow! So engineers applying with 55+5 have almost zero chance?


If you claim 55 points with 7 from each band of IELTS, there is still a chance I guess. But there are a lot engineers have been waiting since 2014, so it doesn't look very probable, does it ?


----------



## attahmad (Sep 4, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Hi! If you are talking about the information at immigration site, 72 chemical/material engineers data belongs to 189 (Skilled İndependent Visa) not to NSW nomination. NSW does not announce how many invitations to given which occupation as far as I know. But please correct me if I am wrong, send the link that gives information about NSW sponsorship occupation distribution. It would be amazing if they had sent 400 nominations to chemical engineers last year but i don't think that is the case.


Ohh yes, you are right. number 400+ and 72 was for visa class 189, not for 190. No data is available for 190. 

Sorry for confusion :confused2:


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> If you claim 55 points with 7 from each band of IELTS, there is still a chance I guess. But there are a lot engineers have been waiting since 2014, so it doesn't look very probable, does it ?


I think lugia1 is right in a way, if you belong to ICT occupation with 55+5 and IELTS 6 then chances are minimal, however, this may not be true for other occupations where competition is not that much as compared to ICT and accountants


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

bharathi039 said:


> Just curious to know how exactly you derive that date 'July 5'..? Cut off date for 2613 (60 pts) is 2nd April. Do you think next two draws will cover almost 3 months of backlog for 60 pointers in 2613 ?


Good Question. I am about the ask the same.

waiting for your reply. Please let us that how you could derive the date?


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

vinaaysiva said:


> Hi attahmad,
> 
> I am also in the same category as yours. I am waiting for an invitation from April 2015 onwards.My point details as below(55+5)
> 
> ...


You should understand that 189 invitation process has nothing to do with state sponsorships invation process. So your friend getting invitation to apply for 189- Skilled İndependent Visa means absolutely nothing, it is irrelevant for state nomination applicants. If you can claim 60 points for 189, sooner or later you are basically guaranteed to get invitation anyway. 

However, that is not the case for NSW state sponsorship or other ones. States send invitation depending on demand for certain occupations. Majority of the invitations for NSW SS are sent to IT people and accountants (this is very clear if you are following this topic) and NSW does not need to send invitation to every occupation. They don't have any quota that they should fill for each occupation (officially at least).

I would suggest you should research better and check your facts before replying aggresively (talking about your second message to my post) to other people. Giving 189 invitation time as an example on this thread means you have minimal knowledge about this process.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mates,

please share on this...

the Employment letter and the job duties in CRD can be in copy paste format ???


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Can be.....But in CDR, write more JDs than employment letter as this letter covers only key responsibilities.


Singh85 said:


> Mates,
> 
> please share on this...
> 
> the Employment letter and the job duties in CRD can be in copy paste format ???


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Guys, I am curious, which date matters - EOI initial submission or its update?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

ozengineer said:


> Guys, I am curious, which date matters - EOI initial submission or its update?


I asked the same question for 189 EOI and apparently if your point does not change then initial submission date stays on, however if your points change then the date changes to update date.

Having said that, it doesn't really matter for NSW as all they seem to care so far is whether you have high points and your occupation.


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Guys take all this information which I gave it may not be the 100% true as none of us is working in immigration. the only information we can trust which comes on immi site officially. The reason of giving this information from migration website is to get bit idea that this could be possible. So instead of fighting with each other just wait and watch . In the mean time we can collect info from any sources and can analyses again I do not encourage anyone to trust any sources except immigration official page. The date 5 July I got it from 2-3 MARA agents. 

whether it's 189 or 190 if ur occupation is not common which means u have less competition so naturally even if you have 55+5 points you will get invitation quickly.
As far as ICT accounting is concerned it is becoming hard even in 190 because people are so desperate they don't wanna wait or take risk and they apply for both 190/189. which pushes 55 pointers behind. 

My main point is if you have occupation in accounting or business analyst with 55 points then do not live in false hope. Again they might get it but definitely not soon and rare chances.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Guys keep an eye on Monday for NSW Invitations.Tonight at midnight,invitations will be sent for 7 September rounds which will freeze EOI's for those who received invitations for 189.Which eventually makes clear way for NSW to send NSW invitations and also time frame of 14 days will be finished on Friday.
So this week which starts from 7 September is very important and Monday and Friday are two big Days.

So be vigilent on other forums as well.

Thanks


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

Guys,
I am a Biomedical engineer, 
EOI: 13/August/2015
in your experience: 
Do you think I have a chance to get the invitation shortly with (55 points+5 SS) and Ielts (R:7.5, W:6,L:6,S:6)?

Please any advice>>>>>


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

eng_theanat said:


> Guys,
> I am a Biomedical engineer,
> EOI: 13/August/2015
> in your experience:
> Do you think I have a chance to get the invitation shortly with (55 points+5 SS) ?


I am a Civil Engineer and I have been asking the same question. Last time I was told that chances are slim to none. I don't know how true it is though. If it is true then I kind of don't get the point of SS if 55 pointers are out of consideration anyway.

I am slowly considering retaking my IELTS. Last time I got 9/9/7.5/8.5. I just wish someone who has been around here long enough and knows about NSW SS, invitation pattern, quotas, etc. could confirm if it is indeed near impossible for engineering professionals to get an invitation with 55 points.


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

ozengineer

When you submitted your EOI's?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

eng_theanat said:


> when you submitted your eoi's?


06/07/2015


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> 06/07/2015


name: HR	
fromakistan	
Biomedical Engineer
points: 55
ielts:	6	
EOI's submission: 4/23/2015	
invitation received :20 May, 2015


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

eng_theanat said:


> name: HR
> fromakistan
> Biomedical Engineer
> points: 55
> ...


I saw some engineers waiting since October 2014. :/ I do not know how important is English score in all that.


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I saw some engineers waiting since October 2014. :/ I do not know how important is English score in all that.


Have you seen anyone as a Biomedical engineer ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I have been following this forum since about feb 2015, and the fact is that no one knows anything - in Feb NSW people were panicking that no one getting invite, people were saying 55+5 wont get an invite, others were saying that NSW will only invite IELTs 7+. However all these wrong. 

There are 2 facts:

1. 65 snd 60 EOIs will get frizzed tonight for most of professions. Even for ICT some 60s might get invited. 
2. Based on XLS sheet 60 and 65 pointers constitute 1\4 of all applicants. 

Therefore, unless NSW will only pick those high pointers of 60+ between rounds all 55+5 have a chance. People are naturally like to panic and whining, they would claim they spoke with agents, even that they have received messages from god. 

Don't listen, mara agents, usually have same or less info than we do and all other claims are just nonsense.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

eng_theanat said:


> Have you seen anyone as a Biomedical engineer ?



Have no clue. In fact, I have no clue if it depends on occupation or not, too.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Onshore said:


> As far as ICT accounting is concerned it is becoming hard even in 190 because people are so desperate they don't wanna wait or take risk and they apply for both 190/189. which pushes 55 pointers behind


Even for most popopular profession as ICT BA - this 7th of Sep round suppose to clear backlog. Therefore only 60s will remian till next round. So unless NSW want to fill their quota up by only a quarter - then they will have to invite 55+5.

Of course there is a chance that they will be working as Victoria - only invite really high pointers, i think even 70+ points sometimes are refused by Victoria as "there are better candidates". 

I am not sure how they fulfil their quota though this way, i guess towards the end of the fin. year - Victoria will be left with 3,000 place unfilled and will accept anyone.


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Just my personal opinion and observation : if you are 55 points applicant with IELTS/PTE band 6 in all categories, the chances to get selected may be slim. 
The logic is there are plenty of 55 points applicants with IELTS/PTE band 7 as follows:
1) older applicants whom losing points from the age but working experience over 8 years; or
2) young applicants (get 30 points for age) whom losing points from working experience. 

So it is very much depending on the immigration department's internal policy whom they shall sponsor and for what occupations. If the state government thinks that Occupation A needs more young blood where experience is not crucial, they will sponsor the young applicants with 55 points with IELTS/PTE band 7. If they think Occupation B requires more experienced / matured applicants, they will choose to sponsor the 55 points older applicants whom have IELTS/PTE band 7 (in all category) + exceeding 8 years experience.

Please don't angry with me or feel offensive. This is just my observation and I might be wrong.

Good luck to all subclass 190 applicants! Cheers!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chow123 said:


> Just my personal opinion and observation : if you are 55 points applicant with IELTS/PTE band 6 in all categories, the chances to get selected may be slim.
> The logic is there are plenty of 55 points applicants with IELTS/PTE band 7 as follows:
> 1) older applicants whom losing points from the age but working experience over 8 years; or
> 2) young applicants (get 30 points for age) whom losing points from working experience.
> ...


I can not say if this can work in practice and if possible at all... we can analyze this with excel  

I mean from an IT point of view it is easy, but from business-demographics point of view... well, on other hand side it is possible.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

lol so many guesses and so much conflicting information here. We are all starving for information and hoping for the best, but in this desperation I have to start reminding myself that there is nothing we can really do but wait. I like andrey's thinking though - mainly because this would mean I'd get an invite... haha!

Good luck, folks! Keep sharing but not scaring!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> lol so many guesses and so much conflicting information here. We are all starving for information and hoping for the best, but in this desperation I have to start reminding myself that there is nothing we can really do but wait. I like andrey's thinking though - mainly because this would mean I'd get an invite... haha!
> 
> Good luck, folks! Keep sharing but not scaring!


heheh I have analyzed XLS sheet from many angles, i am a Lean Six Sigma specialist, so for me sample of almost 500 records is more than statistically valid sample size with error margin of not more than roughly 5%. I conclude based on it. 

We have to take into account the fact that, quota for example for ICT BAs run out in March last year, so MANY people rushed for STATEs to get invited and visa quickly... now however situation is different no quota is running out, so all 60 and 65 pointers are relatively calm.


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Guys again do not sit back and relax just because some self proclaimed sample analysts or excel guru is saying so. use ur mind and think practically heaps of people 55 pointers from BA and accounting plus some enginiears are waiting since last Intake. So even if there is a chance for invite definitely they will get it first. So people submitted eoi in these occupations after july 2015 have very less chance. 

In this forum if somone says everyone will get invite new year and all 
People will start liking him . The moral of story is with 55 points submit eoi then don't just keep waiting for invite 
Instead try to improve ielts score. ( BA/ accounting )


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Lean or bulky six sigma analysis is not goin to help anyone to get invite . ???stop showcasing.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Onshore said:


> Guys again do not sit back and relax just because some self proclaimed sample analysts or excel guru is saying so. use ur mind and think practically heaps of people 55 pointers from BA and accounting plus some enginiears are waiting since last Intake. So even if there is a chance for invite definitely they will get it first. So people submitted eoi in these occupations after july 2015 have very less chance. In this forum if somone says everyone will get invite new year and all People will start liking him . The moral of story is with 55 points submit eoi then don't just keep waiting for invite Instead try to improve ielts score. ( BA/ accounting )


I agree just waiting will not help  go for IELTS.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Onshore said:


> use ur mind and think practically heaps of people 55 pointers from BA and accounting plus some enginiears are waiting since last Intake. So even if there is a chance for invite definitely they will get it first. So people submitted eoi in these occupations after july 2015 have very less chance.


What your conclusions are based on? Please no "i think so" arguments. 

How many BAs and Accountants are waiting since Feb? With IELTS 7 and 55+5?

According to XLs for Accountants seems quite a few, but like we need to check each record personally, i did it for BAs, each record which I found relation to forum (not all) and did not update his record XLs i messaged and checked their posts - most of them got invite but did not bothered to update.

I am not claiming to be a guru, or anything, but at least i dont "assume" - we have a reference point, which is XLs and I analyze it and make conclusions... there are lot of variables and dependencies on decisions made by NSW in this invitation period, however, if the policy remains the same as last year - invite suppose to come soon or late. 

What you are saying is not referenced, its just an assumption or gueses, i dont find them valid if there is no reference to a reliable data to support your claims.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

^ andrey, what is your assessment on Civil Engineers (55p, IELTS 7)?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> ^ andrey, what is your assessment on Civil Engineers (55p, IELTS 7)?













All of these with IELTS 7 and 55+5 points have been invited. So you suppose to be invited soon. 

With IELTS 6 its next to impossible.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

(moderated)Cheers, I hope you are right!  Regardless, I'll start considering my plan B: IELTS, hah!

Btw. so it doesn't matter whether it is 7.5 or 7?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Spasibo/Cheers, I hope you are right!  Regardless, I'll start considering my plan B: IELTS, hah!
> 
> Btw. so it doesn't matter whether it is 7.5 or 7?


(moderated) I really hope tthat you will get invited. 

In regards to IELTS - yes, do conssider it. I for example believe that i will get invited within next 8 weeks (ICT BA), but I dont give up IELTS/PTE - I will continue trying until i get an invite or change my mind about immigration to AU. IELTS will secure your invitation.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Please stick to English only on the forum. See rule 6

Rule 6
All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum. 


Thank you


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

Dear Members,

Please Advise me on the below. I would like to apply NSW and my point break are as follows.

Occupation: Electronics Engineer

Age: 30Pts
IELTS: L7.5, S6.5, W6.5, R6 (Competent 0)
Qualification: 15Pts (Successful EA Assessment Received - May 26, 15) 
Experience: 4.5 Years (5Pts)

Experts Please advise how to proceed further, shall I wait for my experience to be completed 5 years to secure 10 points and apply with competent english. As I noticed that engineers are hardly got invitation in the last few months.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

sfaridi said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Please Advise me on the below. I would like to apply NSW and my point break are as follows.
> 
> ...


Go for IELTS or PTE to improve your points.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

mates,

spouse also need to have IELTS score for EOI or SS ?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> All of these with IELTS 7 and 55+5 points have been invited. So you suppose to be invited soon.
> 
> With IELTS 6 its next to impossible.


I found my ANZSCO i.e 263312 in this shet... but no one.... is that possible?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> mates,
> 
> spouse also need to have IELTS score for EOI or SS ?


At a visa stage you will need to show her English proficiency (IELTS, PTE or Education in English for at least 2 years - not sure if any other options) or pay extra fees.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> I found my ANZSCO i.e 263312 in this shet... but no one.... is that possible?


Sometimes this is the case  how many people were invited for 189 for this code last year?


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Sometimes this is the case  how many people were invited for 189 for this code last year?


Hey Man,

Do you have any analyze for my case? I've been waiting almost 2months with 65 points!


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Mate kindly don't consider xl sheet as a bible. That's what I am trying to say. You believe everyone who is in au and outside au is using XL sheet. Btw good luck to u and everyone few mins more .


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Sometimes this is the case  how many people were invited for 189 for this code last year?


no idea.... from where i can find???


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

You are in right direction Andrey..,only thing is that the list is only 10% of total people. 
I am impressed


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

jdesai said:


> You are in right direction Andrey..,only thing is that the list is only 10% of total people.
> I am impressed


It can not be 10%, it consists of 500 entries. If we consider it as 500, than they applicants in NSW are 5000. So I don't believe it is more than 1% of total applicants.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

guys people with 60 points got their invitation till 24 july for 189.this is initial confirmed but later can be verified by more reports. But so far people who lodge their EOI till 24 july got it for 60 points for 189.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi guys,

261312, developer programmer, with 60 points, eoi submitted on 27/April/2015 got the invite


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

jdesai said:


> guys people with 60 points got their invitation till 24 july for 189.this is initial confirmed but later can be verified by more reports. But so far people who lodge their EOI till 24 july got it for 60 points for 189.


Do you mean for Code for 261313 Software Engg


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Soo whoever was saying that once pro rata occupations got their invitation...

Well it seems like for software engineers it's 20 days of backlog clearance every month. So in order for me to get an invitation I'll have to wait for 4-5 months more! (applied in mid july).
Thanks but no thanks, I'll go ahead to wait with NSW and don't ever tell me that I'm a selfish person because I am already onshore and been living in Australia for more than 4 years!


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

Friends 
Lots of people invited in 7sep round with 60 points 
We have bright chance now to getting invited for 190 with 60 points

Finger crossed


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

innipat3 said:


> Friends
> Lots of people invited in 7sep round with 60 points
> We have bright chance now to getting invited for 190 with 60 points
> 
> Finger crossed


Moved tll 27 -APR for SOFTWARE Enginners for 60 Points..any body after that date>


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> You are in right direction Andrey..,only thing is that the list is only 10% of total people.
> I am impressed


I would say between 10-15%, or we go more accurate even 20% (but i can't prove it).

We have reference point: NSW had about 2000 unfilled spaces in Feb 2015 - to June 2015. In the spreadsheet almost 250 got invited in the same period, which is about 12.5% of the total figure at least. 

Looking now at invite trend for 189... all looks positive.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> It can not be 10%, it consists of 500 entries. If we consider it as 500, than they applicants in NSW are 5000. So I don't believe it is more than 1% of total applicants.


Why would i look at the total number of entries to esitmate the total number of applicants? Its not logical - check the number of those invited. Its not nuclear physics - pure numbers on the sheet.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

So, is there anything we can conclude based on today's round as far as 55pointers are concerned?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> So, is there anything we can conclude based on today's round as far as 55pointers are concerned?


I have not check the details yet just few messages (jdesai said Soft. Eng moved to 23rd July - which i think is awesome), but we can conclude that many of those EOIs with 65 and in certain codes even 60 points w/o SS have been frizzed and NSW will not be able to invite them - therefore, us, with 55+5 points are in better position to be invited.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> I have not check the details yet just few messages (jdesai said Soft. Eng moved to 23rd July - which i think is awesome), but we can conclude that many of those EOIs with 65 and in certain codes even 60 points w/o SS have been frizzed and NSW will not be able to invite them - therefore, us, with 55+5 points are in better position to be invited.


No it moved to 27 th of April. People with 12th of May EOI still didn't get it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> No it moved to 27 th of April. People with 12th of May EOI still didn't get it.


oh, ok - then i guess Jdesai was talking about other profession. 

So its 4+ month for u well, i guess thats what happens when your profession is among the most popular.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Can anyone explain me the 'cut off' thing? Also, as I understand some professions are 'competing'. What is my profession (civil engineering) competing with and is there a cut off date for it too? I'm really confused.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I have not check the details yet just few messages (jdesai said Soft. Eng moved to 23rd July - which i think is awesome), but we can conclude that many of those EOIs with 65 and in certain codes even 60 points w/o SS have been frizzed and NSW will not be able to invite them - therefore, us, with 55+5 points are in better position to be invited.


I said other occupations which means other then the pro rata occupations, again just heard from other member, he got 60 points for 26 july and occupation was engineering technologist.

Thanks


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

jdesai said:


> I said other occupations which means other then the pro rata occupations, again just heard from other member, he got 60 points for 26 july and occupation was engineering technologist.
> 
> Thanks


There is no pro rata agreement for that.

@ozengineer

For 189 visa there are pro rata agreements for 3 occupations to prevent it to be exhausted before the end of financial year. Civil Engineer is not one of them (in fact no EA occupation is one of them, unless you count Software Engineering but that's given by ACS)


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

spark92 said:


> There is no pro rata agreement for that.
> 
> @ozengineer
> 
> For 189 visa there are pro rata agreements for 3 occupations to prevent it to be exhausted before the end of financial year. Civil Engineer is not one of them (in fact no EA occupation is one of them, unless you count Software Engineering but that's given by ACS)


so who haven't received,i got few people applied on 11 july ,16 july and 24 july got their invitations for 60 points. There occupations were electronics engineer, engineering technologist and civil engineer.
Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ict BAs with 65 ckeared backlog till about 15~20th july which is good i think. Next round 65 become current, or november.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Ict BAs with 65 ckeared backlog till about 15~20th july which is good i think. Next round 65 become current, or november.


Folks,

People are getting invitations and already started. 261313 60 pointers are moving fast. So, I expect NSW will start sending invitations soon this friday.


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*NSW SS Query*



indy2aus said:


> Folks,
> 
> People are getting invitations and already started. 261313 60 pointers are moving fast. So, I expect NSW will start sending invitations soon this friday.


Hey mate,
We have been waiting for the last 2 months nsw ss with 60 points...but no news so far yet...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Well now we got to wait and see how nsw progresses with invites. 

1. They will follow with same pattern as feb 2015 - june 2015. 
2. Come up with something new 

All gonna be good


----------



## merlinanand2000 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I got PR invitation today after a long wait. I have got 70 points , thanks to PTE for adding 10 more points.
I applied initially on April 11 2015 with 60 points. Till Aug , I could not get the invitation. but i would suggest all you friends go for PTE . you can easily crask it. 

otherwise , your patience level will be tested 
Best Wishes to you All.

Regards
Merlin


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

merlinanand2000 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got PR invitation today after a long wait. I have got 70 points , thanks to PTE for adding 10 more points.
> I applied initially on April 11 2015 with 60 points. Till Aug , I could not get the invitation. but i would suggest all you friends go for PTE . you can easily crask it.
> ...


You mean for 190 visa from NSW?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

*Congrats to All who got invited and good luck with your VISA process!
*

Who ever got the invite and going to apply for the VISA, *please consider withdrawing 190 EOIs ASAP*, otherwise you will get invited again with 190 and will take a chance of a desperate person.

Appreciate your consideration.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

So, does NSW SS not go hand-in-hand with general invitation rounds? Does it have have other dates I should follow or how does it work? Getting a little bit antsy, although my chances with current 55p are obviously not very good.


----------



## INAM KHAN (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi all, 

I am new to this forum, I got my ACS and applied for EOI NSW as developer programmer ( 261312) with IELTS 6 BAND, is it possible to get invitation. 

Reply will be appreciated. ....
Thanks


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

jdesai said:


> so who haven't received,i got few people applied on 11 july ,16 july and 24 july got their invitations for 60 points. There occupations were electronics engineer, engineering technologist and civil engineer.
> Thanks.


Hey jdesai! What do those dates signify for engineering applicants? Does it mean we are getting nearer to a point where, for instance, electronics engineers and civil engineers might also receive a NSW invitation with 55 points?


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Any 55 plus 5 ss pointers (external auditors) got an invite ?


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

farazaidi99 said:


> Any 55 plus 5 ss pointers (external auditors) got an invite ?


when did you submit eoi?


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Any gen accountants or external auditors be invited in last few month? I saw a lot of information about IT or engineers candidates, but I really hope someone can give me information about accountants or auditors.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> So, does NSW SS not go hand-in-hand with general invitation rounds? Does it have have other dates I should follow or how does it work? Getting a little bit antsy, although my chances with current 55p are obviously not very good.


There are no predefined dates for invitations in SS. 55 with proficient english has fair chances of invitation.


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> There are no predefined dates for invitations in SS. 55 with proficient english has fair chances of invitation.


I submitted my eoi as external auditor with 60 points including ss on June 5 , 2015


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

7 each in ielts


----------



## venki4560 (Aug 4, 2015)

263111-Computer Network and systems Engineer
Age-30pts
Edu-15pts
Exp-10points
IELTS - 7.5,6,6,6 Competent -0pts
Total -55+5ss=60pts
Any chances of getting Invitation?
EOI submitted on 2-Sep-2015


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

farazaidi99 said:


> I submitted my eoi as external auditor with 60 points including ss on June 5 , 2015


Hi Farazaidi,

did you get an invitation?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

kamy58 said:


> There are no predefined dates for invitations in SS. 55 with proficient english has fair chances of invitation.


Alrighty, so NSW SS can come on any day of the month?


----------



## INAM KHAN (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi all

I submitted my EOI as Developer Programmer (261312) with 55 points + 5 NSW SS in August, 2015, any chance of getting invitation, not in hurry but just want to know chances percentage. 

Reply will be appreciated. ...
Thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi guys,is there any one in this forum who has got 60 points and whose occupation is other then Accounting and ICT pro rata occupations and whose EOI date of effect is in July and who is still waiting for invitation for 189???


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> Hi Farazaidi,
> 
> did you get an invitation?


No still waiting for invitation


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Hey jdesai! What do those dates signify for engineering applicants? Does it mean we are getting nearer to a point where, for instance, electronics engineers and civil engineers might also receive a NSW invitation with 55 points?


It means other then pro rata occupations has received invitation for 60 points till 24 July and can be till further as data is not published and this dates were just given by people who have received invitations yesterday.
It means other then pro rata occupations,there is no more 60 pointers left for nsw which makes clear way for 55 pointers with proficient english and after that competent english.


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> when did you submit eoi?


June 5, 2015


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

jdesai said:


> It means other then pro rata occupations has received invitation for 60 points till 24 July and can be till further as data is not published and this dates were just given by people who have received invitations yesterday.
> It means other then pro rata occupations,there is no more 60 pointers left for nsw which makes clear way for 55 pointers with proficient english and after that competent english.


Alright, thanks! Seems like a good thing in the midst of all the bad rumours.


----------



## Bruce Bai (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi all

I am waiting for 190 NSW

263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 189 (55 points) 
IELTS overall7, L7.5,R6.5,W6,S7
EOI applied on 21/05/2015


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Any whats app group for this EOI Thread?


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

farazaidi99 said:


> No still waiting for invitation


So what 's the total score you got included nsw +5pts, 60 points or 65 points?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Any whats app group for this EOI Thread?


Nope


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi, I have submitted EOI on 1st Aug 2015 with 65 points (60 + ss 5) for 2613 Developer programmar. IELTS score is 6. Could you please tell me when I could expect my invitaion.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## edwardjiang (Aug 12, 2015)

Does anyone know invitation status of accountants or external auditors?

Replied will be appreciated.

Many thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

No one can tell you anything. When and IF NSW will staert inviting properly, looks like they sent out 50-100 invites almost 1.5 week week ago (in my opinion not more than that) and stopped again.


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> So what 's the total score you got included nsw +5pts, 60 points or 65 points?


60 points including state sponsorship points,
Eoi submission in 5 June 2015, ielts score 7 each, applied for 190 as external auditor


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

I guess it is partly may be irrelevant for NSW. 

Anyone who applied for both 189 and 190 in same EOI and if they got invited in 189 then yes 190 is freezed. 

But in many cases, people submit different EOI for 189 and 190. In such case, NSW can't track whether they were already invited or not. Only way is a person has to login to their EOI account and suspend 190 , if they were already invited in 189. Not sure how many of them will do it.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

edwardjiang said:


> Does anyone know invitation status of accountants or external auditors?
> 
> Replied will be appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks!


I am not invited. The most recent invitation would 21st July under auditor and the ceiling has been reached..


----------



## desiya91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey, Guys! I've been following this thread for a few weeks now and finally found time to register. I just need help with updating the excel sheet. How do I save my details after editing it? or if anyone is in charge with it then kindly please do add mines. 
Age = 24 (25 points)
Education = Bachelor of Mechanical Engineering (15 points)
2 Year Minimum Study = (5 points)
IELTS = L:7.5 R:7.5 S:7.5 W:7 Overall:7.5 (10 points)
Total = 55
EOI for NSW submitted on 2nd of July 2015


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

desiya91 said:


> Hey, Guys! I've been following this thread for a few weeks now and finally found time to register. I just need help with updating the excel sheet. How do I save my details after editing it? or if anyone is in charge with it then kindly please do add mines.
> Age = 24 (25 points)
> Education = Bachelor of Mechanical Engineering (15 points)
> 2 Year Minimum Study = (5 points)
> ...


Can you edit sheet? If you can, then just add your details in.


----------



## desiya91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey! thanks for the reply. I can't edit the excel spreadsheet. Once I click on it, a new tab opens and thats about it. I can't do anything further. Can you give me a step by step guide as to how to edit it and save?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Alrighty, so NSW SS can come on any day of the month?


Yes, when they feel good about it


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

maheen007 said:


> Hey mate, so the State Nomination process for NSW is as follows:
> 
> 1)Submit EOI for 190.
> 2)Get NSW State Nomination Invitation.
> ...


Hi Maheen,

Could you please update me on your status- did you opt for 190 or 189?

I submitted an Eoi for auditor as well on 60 but missed the 189 spot as the ceiling for auditors has apparently been reached.

As my only option is 190 now, I wish to estimate my chance based on your input. I'd be grateful if you could update me on your 190 status; did you apply to nsw for processing your application. Thanks.


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

biriyani said:


> Hi Maheen,
> 
> Could you please update me on your status- did you opt for 190 or 189?
> 
> ...




When Did you apply 189 Auditor?


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

Kapeelkumar said:


> When Did you apply 189 Auditor?


23 July


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

biriyani said:


> 23 July



You must be getting 189 AUditor if you have applied on 23rd July.

As they have opened the Invitations untill 24th July.


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

biriyani said:


> 23 July


You means, you have applied External Auditor 189 on 23rd July with 60 Points And You have not been invited? You must be invited as they cant fill 390 Seats in just a month. 

Can u pls update ? Thanks

(moderator message. Do not use text speak please)


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

Kapeelkumar said:


> You means, you have applied External Auditor 189 on 23rd July with 60 Points And You have not been invited? You must be invited as they cant fill 390 Seats in just a month.
> 
> Can u pls update ? Thanks


That's true. Unless they have pro rated auditors which is highly unlikely, I believe the cap has been hit. Otherwise, people with 60 on other non prorata occupations applying on 24 July have been invited.


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

biriyani said:


> That's true. Unless they have pro rated auditors which is highly unlikely, I believe the cap has been hit. Otherwise, people with 60 on other non prorata occupations applying on 24 July have been invited.



Thats really sad News. I was expecting invitation in next round as I have applied EOI on 7th Aug with 60 points.

What do you think, NSW gonna start soon or anything you can share please? Thanks


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

I received 189 visa invitation yesterday. So i suspended 190 EOI(2nd EOI) for 55+5 pointers.

Wish you all the best all.


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

abbasraza said:


> I received 189 visa invitation yesterday. So i suspended 190 EOI(2nd EOI) for 55+5 pointers.
> 
> Wish you all the best all.


MashaALLAH...many many Congratulations!!!
could you please share with us your occupation code?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Has NSW given out any invites at all this year or what is going on?


----------



## INAM KHAN (Sep 5, 2015)

Many Many Congratulations to you, 
Could you please share the occupation code and the score of IELTS. 

Thanks


----------



## venki4560 (Aug 4, 2015)

Any idea on last year How many visas are granted for 190 NSW 263111 ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venki4560 said:


> Any idea on last year How many visas are granted for 190 NSW 263111 ?


Nsw issued 4000 invites.


----------



## venki4560 (Aug 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Nsw issued 4000 invites.


Thanks Andreyx but I mean Specific occupation -263111?

Is there any Count that they have to issue that many?


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

zeesharp said:


> mashaallah...many many congratulations!!!
> Could you please share with us your occupation code?


263111


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Nsw issued 4000 invites.


So sad...it's over now.
All the 60+5 pointers have to compulsorily go for 189....


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> So sad...it's over now.
> All the 60+5 pointers have to compulsorily go for 189....


I definitely agree with that. Immigration should suspend people with already 60 points applying to state nominations. They are already eligible for 189 and they are surely going to get invited at one point in a relatively shorter time. 190 should only have been for 55 pointers  There is no logic in this system.


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> I definitely agree with that. Immigration should suspend people with already 60 points applying to state nominations. They are already eligible for 189 and they are surely going to get invited at one point in a relatively shorter time. 190 should only have been for 55 pointers  There is no logic in this system.


sorry but is that already happened or something you wish


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

lugia1 said:


> I definitely agree with that. Immigration should suspend people with already 60 points applying to state nominations. They are already eligible for 189 and they are surely going to get invited at one point in a relatively shorter time. 190 should only have been for 55 pointers  There is no logic in this system.


Ditto. I understand everyone's desperation, but because some people are so antsy, others will not even stand a chance. Someone with 65 or 70 applying for SS? Why? All this defeats SS purpose.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> So sad...it's over now.
> All the 60+5 pointers have to compulsorily go for 189....


Could you please elaborate? Thanks


----------



## Supergirl83 (Sep 7, 2015)

*Emma*

ICT Business Analyst. 65 points (60+5)

Do we know when NSW are going to invite the next round of hopefuls? 

Do I even stand a chance, even with 65 points, because on the 189 visa I apparently didn't. It will soon be my birthday, and by then, my only option will be the 190 visa anyway. 

How long do ICT Business Analysts have to wait on average for 190 visa invitations?


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Supergirl83 said:


> ICT Business Analyst. 65 points (60+5)
> 
> Do we know when NSW are going to invite the next round of hopefuls?
> 
> ...


When is your birthday ? and did you applied for NSW and Vic both or only NSW. When did you submitted your EOI for NSW? Did you selected NSW as preffered state in EOI?


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Supergirl83 said:


> ICT Business Analyst. 65 points (60+5)
> 
> Do we know when NSW are going to invite the next round of hopefuls?
> 
> ...


I have just lost 5 points because of age and it feel horrible, I would have been selected in this Sep round but my birthday ruined it. 

Not only that you loose your 5 points but also your Date of effect gets changed to the date of your birthday and you are standing at the end of the line again (terrible).


----------



## Supergirl83 (Sep 7, 2015)

I did not know that - so when you have your birthday and your points change, the date of your EOI changes as well?! Oh my. I feel sick!!

Okay, so do we know if anyone has received an invitation since NSW opened the doors in July? Did anyone get NSW SS in July? I assume that SS happens at the same dates as the 189 visa, e.g. the 7th September?


----------



## Supergirl83 (Sep 7, 2015)

My birthday is in February and I sent my EOI just last week, on 4th September.

IELTS - 8: 9: 8: 9 (20 points) 
ACS - positive assessment (10 points)
Age - 32 (30 points)


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Supergirl83 said:


> I did not know that - so when you have your birthday and your points change, the date of your EOI changes as well?! Oh my. I feel sick!!
> 
> Okay, so do we know if anyone has received an invitation since NSW opened the doors in July? Did anyone get NSW SS in July? I assume that SS happens at the same dates as the 189 visa, e.g. the 7th September?


I heard they send invites on Fridays only... and then they suddenly stop and start again randomly but still on Fridays only...


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Supergirl83 said:


> My birthday is in February and I sent my EOI just last week, on 4th September.
> 
> IELTS - 8: 9: 8: 9 (20 points)
> ACS - positive assessment (10 points)
> Age - 32 (30 points)


February is far and i think you still stand a good chance btw i dont see your points for qualification in the breakdown.

And are you celebrating your 33rd birthday on Feb 16? If yes only then your 5 points will deduct. 
Points for age is 30 for 32 years inclusive.


----------



## Supergirl83 (Sep 7, 2015)

My ACS skills assessment was 10 points. Basically got 10 points in total for my diploma and 6 years of experience.

I applied to NSW only. 

As an ICT Business Analyst - 60 points isn't enough as they are now only accepting 65 - hence the 190 approach.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Are you eligible to apply for victoria state sponsorship?

I would recommend to try that too.


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Is there Any external auditor who got an invite ? Pl mention Ur eoi submission date and score . 
I hope they start inviting 60 scorers soon .


----------



## Supergirl83 (Sep 7, 2015)

I though of applying for Victoria too, but read somewhere that states will only accept you if you only nominate them, and no one else? So I only nominated NSW.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi all, I am closely watch all your lovely posts. In my case, I had submitted my EOI in march 2015 for nsw nomination with 65 points (by mistake) and i immediately received nomination in the first week of April 2015. But then I come to know that I should use only those experience details which has accepted by ACS. Hence I had to ignore it without any option. After that I had updated my EOI and recently it's automatically updated with 65 points on 06-09-2015 evening.

I am looking for ANZCODE 261312 (developer programmer) with 65 points including 5 ss points.

As per NSW, it's an on going process but still I am not sure how and when they consider and starts invitation?

Please keep updated for any recently invited people if you received any invitation for 189/190 subclass for 261312 category.


----------



## Sudhirkumar86 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi I have submitted eoi for 26311 computer network and systems engineer on September 1st 2015. Pointa break down are as below Age 30 study 15 pte 10.. I am currently in australia Victoria. ..and applied for state nomination for nsw.. When can I expect eoi to be invited?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Any invite today?


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Any invite today?


Nope


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Excited to say that I got my 190 Visa approved from DIBP today.


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> Excited to say that I got my 190 Visa approved from DIBP today.


congratulations! you're so lucky! please share your timeline. EOI date, points, skills ielts score


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

grant512 said:


> congratulations! you're so lucky! please share your timeline. EOI date, points, skills ielts score


Your timeline shows that you just missed 189 invite by few days? If I were you I would just wait for 189


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> Your timeline shows that you just missed 189 invite by few days? If I were you I would just wait for 189


Hi Spark, I have a very slim chance on getting invite in 189 due to backlog, pro-rata, and 60 pointer only, specially now with PTE-A is more achievable than IELTS.


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

Guys,
I just received this email from my agent in Sydney
"
Please do note that the NSW government just started inviting applicants to apply for the SC190 state sponsorship, the last two invitations are clients who have 60 (65) points.

Depending on the number of potential applicants on the system it could be a while before you are invited, at this stage I can not provide you with a time frame as its all depend on the NSW government.


----------



## happycory (May 29, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> I have just lost 5 points because of age and it feel horrible, I would have been selected in this Sep round but my birthday ruined it.
> 
> Not only that you loose your 5 points but also your Date of effect gets changed to the date of your birthday and you are standing at the end of the line again (terrible).


same same, I will lose 5 pts after 15/9


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

happycory said:


> same same, I will lose 5 pts after 15/9


Tough luck mate.
Good luck.Remember you have a right to fasten nomination process with NSW,If you receive a invitation before your birthday.There is a provision of fastening if clients is onshore and if his visa is expiring or points are loosing because of age.But that applies only after receiving invitation from NSW.
Once again good luck.
Thanks.


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi All,

I submitted EOI with 189 and 190 NSW SS (261313 SW Engr) for 60+5 (Age: 30, IELTS: 10, Exp: 5, Educ: 15, SS: 5) pts last 09/07/2015, waiting for almost 10 weeks without an invite.

I just want to ask if this duration is normal or I might have missed their email in spam and it got auto-deleted?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

jayandrae said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted EOI with NSW SS (261313 SW Engr) for 60+5 pts last 09/07/2015, waiting for almost 10 weeks without an invite and I just want to ask if this duration is normal or I might have missed their email in spam and it got auto-deleted?


It is normal. I submitted my EOI on 3/6/2015 with 60+5 and still waiting.
By the way what is your level of English?


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

jeba said:


> It is normal. I submitted my EOI on 3/6/2015 with 60+5 and still waiting.
> By the way what is your level of English?


Thanks jeba  just updated my post 

60+5 (Age: 30, IELTS: 10, Exp: 5, Educ: 15, SS: 5)


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

jayandrae said:


> Thanks jeba  just updated my post
> 
> 60+5 (Age: 30, IELTS: 10, Exp: 5, Educ: 15, SS: 5)


You have a high chance of getting a invite soon.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

jayandrae said:


> Thanks jeba  just updated my post
> 
> 60+5 (Age: 30, IELTS: 10, Exp: 5, Educ: 15, SS: 5)



What is your IELTS minimum score?


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

shivily said:


> What is your IELTS minimum score?


Hi shivily,
L: 8.5, S:8.0, W: 7.5, R: 7.5, OBS: 8.0


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

jayandrae said:


> Hi shivily,
> L: 8.5, S:8.0, W: 7.5, R: 7.5, OBS: 8.0


Okay. Then your chances are high. NSW is deciding on the EOIs based on the below order:

EOI points
English level (IELTS minimum matters. Not the overall score)
Experience level
Date of Effect


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

jeba said:


> You have a high chance of getting a invite soon.


I hope so too man, the wait is frustrating


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

shivily said:


> Okay. Then your chances are high. NSW is deciding on the EOIs based on the below order:
> 
> EOI points
> English level (IELTS minimum matters. Not the overall score)
> ...


Minimum matters, but there is no difference whether the minimum is 7 or 7.5, right?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

shivily said:


> Okay. Then your chances are high. NSW is deciding on the EOIs based on the below order:
> 
> EOI points
> English level (IELTS minimum matters. Not the overall score)
> ...


Correcting....
Occupation code
EOI points
English level (acquired IELTS points matters. Not the overall score)
Experience level points
Date of Effect


----------



## INAM KHAN (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi Shively
I submitted my EOI as Developer Programmer (261312) with 55 points + 5 NSW SS in August, 2015, IELTS 6 BAND EACH , any chance of getting invitation, not in hurry but just want to know chances percentage. Reply will be appreciated. ... 
Thanks


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

shivily said:


> Okay. Then your chances are high. NSW is deciding on the EOIs based on the below order:
> 
> EOI points
> English level (IELTS minimum matters. Not the overall score)
> ...


Great, thanks for the info  All the best to all of us!


----------



## INAM KHAN (Sep 5, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> shivily said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. Then your chances are high. NSW is deciding on the EOIs based on the below order:
> ...


Hi Shively

I submitted my EOI as Developer Programmer (261312) with 55 points + 5 NSW SS in August, 2015, any chance of getting invitation, not in hurry but just want to know chances percentage. Reply will be appreciated. ... 

Thanks


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

INAM KHAN said:


> Hi Shively
> 
> I submitted my EOI as Developer Programmer (261312) with 55 points + 5 NSW SS in August, 2015, any chance of getting invitation, not in hurry but just want to know chances percentage. Reply will be appreciated. ...
> 
> Thanks


Your chances are very slim, bro. Even me with 55+5p and IELTS 7.5+ as a Civil Engineer will be struggling.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

shivily said:


> Okay. Then your chances are high. NSW is deciding on the EOIs based on the below order:
> 
> EOI points
> English level (IELTS minimum matters. Not the overall score)
> ...


By looking at your signatures, you already have received the 189 invitation, right?


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Minimum matters, but there is no difference whether the minimum is 7 or 7.5, right?


Right. 7 or 7.5 will be given equal weightage.


----------



## INAM KHAN (Sep 5, 2015)

Your chances are very slim, bro. Even me with 55+5p and IELTS 7.5+ as a Civil Engineer will be struggling.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your reply, I am trying to improve my IELTS.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> By looking at your signatures, you already have received the 189 invitation, right?



No. Due to bad luck and lack of my agent's perceptional ability my EOI was converted to 190 by mistake on July 1st.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

shivily said:


> Right. 7 or 7.5 will be given equal weightage.


Didnt you receive an invite yet in 189?


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

shivily said:


> No. Due to bad luck and lack of my agent's perceptional ability my EOI was converted to 190 by mistake on July 1st.


Not good.. Did you check the Date of effect? is it also changed?
Are you going to apply for 189 again?
I think its good to apply on 189 and 90 on separate EOIs.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

shivily said:


> No. Due to bad luck and lack of my agent's perceptional ability my EOI was converted to 190 by mistake on July 1st.


what a stupid he is...really bad luck..


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

INAM KHAN said:


> Hi Shively
> I submitted my EOI as Developer Programmer (261312) with 55 points + 5 NSW SS in August, 2015, IELTS 6 BAND EACH , any chance of getting invitation, not in hurry but just want to know chances percentage. Reply will be appreciated. ...
> Thanks



Depends on the demand for your occupation.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> Not good.. Did you check the Date of effect? is it also changed?
> Are you going to apply for 189 again?
> I think its good to apply on 189 and 90 on separate EOIs.



Yup. DOE is also changed.
Not applying for 189 unless and until I get a better PTE score. I am planning to attend PTE based on how NSW goes with the selection process, probably by Sep last week if I remain uninvited even then.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

shivily said:


> Yup. DOE is also changed.
> Not applying for 189 unless and until I get a better PTE score. I am planning to attend PTE based on how NSW goes with the selection process, probably by Sep last week if I remain uninvited even then.


Very good, I also want to get 10 more points with language and most probably, i will go for PTE(Still needs to plan). I am searching for PTE exam pattern on youtube though.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> Very good, I also want to get 10 more points with language and most probably, i will go for PTE(Still needs to plan). I am searching for PTE exam pattern on youtube though.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


Above thread is a PTE information bomb


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

grant512 said:


> Hi Spark, I have a very slim chance on getting invite in 189 due to backlog, pro-rata, and 60 pointer only, specially now with PTE-A is more achievable than IELTS.


Sorry I assumed you were a software engineer. Are you a BA?


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

shivily said:


> Okay. Then your chances are high. NSW is deciding on the EOIs based on the below order:
> 
> EOI points
> English level (IELTS minimum matters. Not the overall score)
> ...


I can see you have applied for 189 on 22nd april,havent you got invite in september round?


----------



## Sudhirkumar86 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi I have submitted eoi for 26311 computer network and systems engineer on September 1st 2015. Pointa break down are as below Age 30 study 15 pte 10.. I am currently in australia Victoria. ..and applied for state nomination for nsw.. When can I expect eoi to be invited?


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

*Cutoff date for September 2015 Invitation round*

Dears,

Hope you all are doing well. Would expert share with us the cutoff date for September 2015 round? coz I've seen that some people have got invitation in September round despite the fact that they've applied their EOI in July 11 , 2015. so any updates in this regard? and also there occupation is related with ICT ? the below link who recieved invitation is mentioned as a reference.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8150802-post1418.html

please any precious comments will be highly appreciated!


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Hi all, I am closely watch all your lovely posts. In my case, I had submitted my EOI in march 2015 for nsw nomination with 65 points (by mistake) and i immediately received nomination in the first week of April 2015. But then I come to know that I should use only those experience details which has accepted by ACS. Hence I had to ignore it without any option. After that I had updated my EOI and recently it's automatically updated with 65 points on 06-09-2015 evening.
> 
> I am looking for ANZCODE 261312 (developer programmer) with 65 points including 5 ss points.
> 
> ...



I also applied for the same category with same point.Mark for English is 0 and EOI affective date is 01/August/2015


----------



## trsaif (Jul 16, 2014)

Guys, need your opinion in my case 

Anz: 261311
Points 55+5
Eoi: 16 jul 2014
IELTS: Min 6


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi there People...

I have submitted EOI with 55 pts on 25th September 2015 and my profession is Telecom Professional Engineer and am hoping to get an invitation from NSW. 

Can anyone tell me how much time should I expect?


----------



## desiya91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey Everyone! 
Just wanted to express an honest opinion but may be bitter for many. Let's not get our hopes up on anything at all. I'm pretty sure there are many out there, who have more than 60 points that aren't in this forum. The truth is, the system of sub-class 190 defeats its purpose. If it was to serve its purpose, it should've only been for the people who have 55 points. Ow well, we can't really do much about it though. The other truth is, most of the people who have expressed their interest for 189 and 190 would not revoke their other interest the moment one interest has been invited. Only a few will do it but not all. This is a matter of luck and patience. Sorry if I have offended anyone but if this post has moved you a bit and you know you have 2 invites under your sleeve, please take some time to log in and revoke 1 of the invites. I am sure it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Mate *y* *u* being negative instead focus on how to increase your points. before pointing at somone we should look at ourselves. If you have your own room and *som1* is homeless would *u* share your room ? if somone is eligible for 190 and 189 and if he can get 190 much quickly than 189 then nothing wrong in it . 
he worked hard and he improved his score and according to you he is damaging *u*?
if your both parents are working and *som1's* parents are jobless in this case what would *u* do ? ask government to make a new rule one job per house ?

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## desiya91 (Sep 7, 2015)

I clearly stated that whatever I would say would be the bitter truth. I believe the "poor" ones you speak of should be the ones with 55 points. haha! I know people work hard for their points but if you're sitting on more than 60 points, you might as well know that you have a greater chance in getting an invite. Also, all Im asking is for people who have received 2 invitations to at least revoke one regardless it being 189 or 190 as it gives another "poor" person the opportunity to get an invite.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

desiya91 said:


> I clearly stated that whatever I would say would be the bitter truth. I believe the "poor" ones you speak of should be the ones with 55 points. haha! I know people work hard for their points but if you're sitting on more than 60 points, you might as well know that you have a greater chance in getting an invite. Also, all Im asking is for people who have received 2 invitations to at least revoke one regardless it being 189 or 190 as it gives another "poor" person the opportunity to get an invite.


You are getting it all wrong. Australia wants best people to be part of it for PR. It has made 60 points as eligibility and they pick the best talent out of the pool of candidates. Its all normal, everyone is running to find the opportunity and the best one(talented + well planned) will find it quicker.

Everyone knows life is not fair and the survival is for the fittest.

What point are you trying to make here?

And for your information, People with 60 or 60+ points didnt got the invite from 189 because the people with higher mark than those already got selected. So the best thing is to try to increase your scores and prove yourself period.


----------



## desiya91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Im not here to make a point. Im just here to express what I feel. Maybe when one experiences such instance will they only realize what I'm talking about. Peace to all the people who I have unintentionally offended. May the "best talent" get invited..


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

I totally agree on your statement desiya91... Hardwork is equal at both the side.. whether its 55 or 70, one has to earn it. Nothing is free, however, if you have 2 invites in your hand you can think rationally and go for best one (common sense). Simultaneously, you can keep some courtesy on others. No one is asking you for money or home or job.. all they seek to live better life and grow their families. Being human we talk many things about humanity and unity, hence I request people to experience joy of giving. 
Games are played by DIBP, and we all became their toys. 
These are my thoughts, please ignore if you feel offended. 
No intentions to hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## desiya91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks, kandy123! For understanding where I'm coming from! I know that this has been like the survival of the fittest but if you have 2 invites then I would say courtesy is the foundation of all good manners..


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

Could you please tell me to know about my case.
pint details are in the my signature.
your advise appreciated.

I will loose 5 points by April.
Can I get invitation before that?
Please help.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Sn_Rafi said:


> Could you please tell me to know about my case.
> pint details are in the my signature.
> your advise appreciated.
> 
> ...


Its just based on experience, i think you should get the 189 invite by Nov 15.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

desiya91 said:


> Thanks, kandy123! For understanding where I'm coming from! I know that this has been like the survival of the fittest but if you have 2 invites then I would say courtesy is the foundation of all good manners..


Didnt wanted to hurt any one's feeling and i agree that people having two invitations should revoke one.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Now finish the topic.

Till coming Friday, NSW must send invitations this forum members. Else, 55+5 pointers need to think for other pathways as NSW states in their mails.


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> Its just based on experience, i think you should get the 189 invite by Nov 15.


Thanks for the reply abdhabi. I will get points for 8 years. Then what will my chace ? 
And what about NSW, is there any chance to get invitation from there soon.
Please help.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Any invite today?


----------



## desiya91 (Sep 7, 2015)

No hard feelings, abdhabi.. I didn't mean to upset anyone. Thanks for understanding, matey..


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

No invite today....EOI 65 august 5 software engineer....i am giving up all hopes now...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Just a thought, those who are giving up their hopes can cancel their EOIs in favor of those who are hoping to get an invite soon  

Just kidding guys, cheer up! Some of us are in a way better position than many others and they stay positive.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Is there any infrmation concerning NSW SS status at all? Are they giving out any invites or what is up?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Is there any infrmation concerning NSW SS status at all? Are they giving out any invites or what is up?


The last time they have invited about 2 weeks ago (on Friday will be 2 weeks). I think they have issued about 50-75 invites. I found 5 persons confirming invite on forums. It would be fare to say that at least 10% would report on forums. 

It might be that Desai was right saying about one invitation round by NSW every 2 weeks. 

We will see this Friday. 

Interestingly, we are about 2.5 month away from Christmas holidays and less than 75 invites. If we would break the fin. year evenly by this time they suppose to have invited at least 1000 people - if they did, i think most of us in this thread would have been invited.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> The last time they have invited about 2 weeks ago (on Friday will be 2 weeks). I think they have issued about 50-75 invites. I found 5 persons confirming invite on forums. It would be fare to say that at least 10% would report on forums.
> 
> It might be that Desai was right saying about one invitation round by NSW every 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


I am waiting for state update for August month.
It will clear what NSW has done in 2 months. And what it will do in near future....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I am waiting for state update for August month.
> It will clear what NSW has done in 2 months. And what it will do in near future....


For July data is there - invited 75 people (from previous fin. year). We will see for August - but do not confuse: invites and selections. Even in August they might issue invites for those who were selcted in May or June.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

This is odd. Not knowing causes anxiety hehe..


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

As per previous years 14 & 13, NSW provided the invites in Sept ...so mostly in few days ,NSW announces invites . Last year,it has provided 550 invites for all occupations in the same month.Lets see .


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I am waiting for state update for August month.
> It will clear what NSW has done in 2 months. And what it will do in near future....


yes..most likely ..But it might be less in Aug like last year ,say around 100. so total it might be around 160-170 by end of Aug.

This month ,i am expecting around 500-600. sothat total would be around 800. It seems ,they might follow last year trend to achieve 4000 by EOY. Fingers crossed.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Ramsp said:


> yes..most likely ..But it might be less in Aug like last year ,say around 100. so total it might be around 160-170 by end of Aug.
> 
> This month ,i am expecting around 500-600. sothat total would be around 800. It seems ,they might follow last year trend to achieve 4000 by EOY. Fingers crossed.


The scenario of last year was different. And in previous year it was large difference. So forget any comparisons....


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> The scenario of last year was different. And in previous year it was large difference. So forget any comparisons....


can i know that what prospective was it different ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> can i know that what prospective was it different ?


Wasnt the process similar to victoria before?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Ramsp said:


> can i know that what prospective was it different ?





andreyx108b said:


> Wasnt the process similar to victoria before?


In year 2013-14, paper based application system was there. NSW has closed in January 14 due to quota finished.
In year 2014-15, online application system implemented with staggered intakes in month of July14 and oct14 of 1000 each and any eligible with 55 points could apply. So opened for just 30 mins each. Due to high rush, both intakes were of dispute. In Feb15, NSW adopted present method.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> In year 2013-14, paper based application system was there. NSW has closed in January 14 due to quota finished.
> In year 2014-15, online application system implemented with staggered intakes in month of July14 and oct14 of 1000 each and any eligible with 55 points could apply. So opened for just 30 mins each. Due to high rush, both intakes were of dispute. In Feb15, NSW adopted present method.


Got it. 

so this is pretty much the new system, based on Feb 2015. It would be logical to compare to Feb 2015 - when they started to send invites in March-April-May roughly 500+ each month.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

So many people got invite in Aug but no one updated this sheet except Maheen.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview?pli=1#

Can you guys please add yourself in sheet if you received the invite. That would be helpful for the rest of us to track and to make rough estimates.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> So many people got invite in Aug but no one updated this sheet except Maheen. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t2UwTTKN_b0Yv2RQ14WAuew/htmlview?pli=1# Can you guys please add yourself in sheet if you received the invite. That would be helpful for the rest of us to track and to make rough estimates. Thanks


Many? I found like 5 people...


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Many? I found like 5 people...


I cant see even a couple there who updated the sheet.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> I cant see even a couple there who updated the sheet.


 Yeah, the sheet is not working properly.. I will talk to jdesai maybe we can change the settings...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Can we also please use dd/mm/yyyy. That's what Australian etc. forms use, and using non Australian date standards just confuse people...


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I'm curious how does NSW look at different occupations when sending out invitations. I assume they don't just send out invitations to the highest candidates of whatever is the occupation, but they kind of try to spread it out, so different disciplines would be represnted. Anyone?


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Obviously if 4000 people have 65-75 points in ICT they all not gonna get it. Nsw wants balance that's why if your occupation is not common and if you have 55+ 6 band 
Still you have fair chance to get invite. Nsw is just a matter of patience. I am sure before Christmas a lot of people will get invite.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

My gut feeling says there should be invitations on this Friday......Keep an Eye.....may be something special for someone this Friday....


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> For July data is there - invited 75 people (from previous fin. year). We will see for August - but do not confuse: invites and selections. Even in August they might issue invites for those who were selcted in May or June.


Ok. I submitted eoi on 5 June 2015 and no invited yet. There might be many others too who submitted eoi last financial year and still waiting at total 60 points only


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

farazaidi99 said:


> Ok. I submitted eoi on 5 June 2015 and no invited yet. There might be many others too who submitted eoi last financial year and still waiting at total 60 points only


You were not selected, many people are still not selected from last fin. Year. 

Its normal and the fact is - many will not be selected. Date of effect is not a factor in nsw (at least i have not read it anywhere, just saw some post?


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You were not selected, many people are still not selected from last fin. Year.
> 
> Its normal and the fact is - many will not be selected. Date of effect is not a factor in nsw (at least i have not read it anywhere, just saw some post?


Yeah they might hav invited high pointers


----------



## blackzero (Mar 11, 2015)

how many points you have faraz and what code?


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

blackzero said:


> how many points you have faraz and what code?


External auditor , 60 points including state sponsorship points, ielts 7 each


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

farazaidi99 said:


> External auditor , 60 points including state sponsorship points, ielts 7 each


You should be soon.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You should be soon.


Do you think ?
I would be worried about hundreds of 60+5 external auditors moving from 189


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Any mechanical engineer with 7 IELTS who had applied for Victoria?
What's the experience? 
Asking because want to know how many Mech engrs with IELTS 7 are in NSW queue. Logically, if Victoria is accepting Mech Engrs with 55 points & IELTS 7+ 5 ss points then that category will not high for NSW. A good chance will be there for 55 & IELTS 6 in Mech Engr occupation.
Anybody who had applied please share.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> Do you think ? I would be worried about hundreds of 60+5 external auditors moving from 189


I dont think hundreds are moving. Sine will move. Sone can wait longer.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think hundreds are moving. Sine will move. Sone can wait longer.


If they wait, they have to wait until July 2016 because the ceiling has been hit for Auditor (2212). So almost all of them will opt for 190 with 60+5SS or 65+5SS. The same could be said for Accountant (2211), as it was speculated that 70pts could be the new pass mark to get invited (no 65pts was invited in September).

I know it is a hard truth but if you apply with 55+5SS (Accountant/Auditor), you stand very little chance to get selected for SS from NSW. The only option is to get more points to get ahead of the queue, as the competition is intense right now (compete against people with 5-15pts from experience & recent graduates with 5-15pts from Australian study, regional study and professional year.


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Of course if date of effect of eoi is not taken into account in nsw then 65 and above pointers will have more chance be it those moving from 189 to 190

www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-wo...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi guys, I am waiting for NSW SS approval. Hopefully it comes soon. My timelines below for those still waiting or just applied.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> If they wait, they have to wait until July 2016 because the ceiling has been hit for Auditor (2212). So almost all of them will opt for 190 with 60+5SS or 65+5SS. The same could be said for Accountant (2211), as it was speculated that 70pts could be the new pass mark to get invited (no 65pts was invited in September).
> 
> I know it is a hard truth but if you apply with 55+5SS (Accountant/Auditor), you stand very little chance to get selected for SS from NSW. The only option is to get more points to get ahead of the queue, as the competition is intense right now (compete against people with 5-15pts from experience & recent graduates with 5-15pts from Australian study, regional study and professional year.



Oh, ok, i was not well informed on that.


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

sferns said:


> Hi guys, I am waiting for NSW SS approval. Hopefully it comes soon. My timelines below for those still waiting or just applied.


I am eagerly waiting for NSW approval as well. EOI 21/07/15 (189 and 190) General Accountant with 65 and 70 points. Responded to NSW invitation on 7/9/15 since i didnt get any invite from 189. I hope that we get the approval soon. I still cant believe that there is not a single accountant in this forum who claimed to receive invite in this round.


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

sadiislam said:


> I am eagerly waiting for NSW approval as well. EOI 21/07/15 (189 and 190) General Accountant with 65 and 70 points. Responded to NSW invitation on 7/9/15 since i didnt get any invite from 189. I hope that we get the approval soon. I still cant believe that there is not a single accountant in this forum who claimed to receive invite in this round.


Hi sadiislam,

Did you get invite from NSW and have you applied for the same?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Who said ceiling reached for External and Internal Auditors for 189????Is there any auditor left in this forum who has 60 points and whose Date Of Effect for EOI is before 24 July?????


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Who said ceiling reached for External and Internal Auditors for 189????Is there any auditor left in this forum who has 60 points and whose Date Of Effect for EOI is before 24 July?????


Yes. EOI 23 July.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

biriyani said:


> Yes. EOI 23 July.


Is that you by yourself???or someone else???


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Don't believe in rumours...check on Skillselect when department upload statistics on next Monday.

Thanks


----------



## azharshabir (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Respectable Members,

I am new bee on this forum and I would really appreciate if someone can answer my question

I have lodged my EOI in May 2015 with following claimed points 

Experience: 7 years (until Feb 2015) : 10 points
Education: 15 points
Age: 30 points
language ability: ( 6 each): 0 point
Total points: 55+5 (SS)=60

I will complete my 8 year of experience in February 2016. I plan to claim 5 extra point next year and re-submit my EOI again with 60+5 (SS). I am still working in the same field as Engineer but changed the company since April 2015. Do I need to go for additional one year experience assessment with IE Australia to claim 5 extra points? Or just update my EOI without assessment next year in Feb 2016. Recently I liaised with IE Australia regarding same, They asked me to check with DIBP for my case whether I need this additional assessment or not. Alternatively, I should pay them for additional work experience assessment and they will provide new outcome letter.

You guys are doing great job. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

azharshabir said:


> Hi Respectable Members,
> 
> I am new bee on this forum and I would really appreciate if someone can answer my question
> 
> ...



Try to improve your english. Thats the best and short and sweet.
Thanks


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Try to improve your english. Thats the best and short and sweet.
> Thanks


Yes mate, that is the best option and it will come as a saviour.

Best of luck


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

biriyani said:


> Hi sadiislam,
> 
> Did you get invite from NSW and have you applied for the same?


Yes on 28/8/15 and applied for it on 7/9/15. I have seen somewhere in this forum that there are certain cases where people got their approval in 2 days from NSW. Just hoping that an onshore candidate with points comprising of only Australian degree, age, and english to have their approval done quickly as there is not much to verify.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi sadiislam,

Plz share your point breakup and occupation plzz


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

sadiislam said:


> Yes on 28/8/15 and applied for it on 7/9/15. I have seen somewhere in this forum that there are certain cases where people got their approval in 2 days from NSW. Just hoping that an onshore candidate with points comprising of only Australian degree, age, and english to have their approval done quickly as there is not much to verify.


Congratulations sadiislam. This means that NSW did send a somewhat major number of invitations on 28. Wish you the best.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

biriyani said:


> Congratulations sadiislam. This means that NSW did send a somewhat major number of invitations on 28. Wish you the best.


I've thought that they have sent about 75 invites. Not sure if its a lot.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*Dead certain way to secure PR*

All,
My piece of advice when you have pointers for 2613xx

If above 65 or. more
Then apply for 189 within a month you will get PR.

If you have points 60 IELTS 6
Still you can apply for 189 and you will get PR in 3months.


If you have points 60 and IELTS 7 band then 
Then go for Victoria SS you will get PR in 1 month.

If you have points 55 and IELTS 6then apply for NSW SS. You will get in 9 months.

If everyone takes this approach it would help everyone across the board people get opportunity


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I've thought that they have sent about 75 invites. Not sure if its a lot.


Congratulations on your PTE mate.

Hope this allows you to go for 189.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> My piece of advice when you have pointers for 2613xx
> 
> If above 65 or. more
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for the information, I assume you have calculated it after a detailed data analysis and trend.

What about 189 for 2613X with English as Proficient? When can we expect to get the invite.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Congratulations on your PTE mate.
> 
> Hope this allows you to go for 189.


hey krish4aus, thanks very much - it was a majot battle for me  i did score S88 L82 R90 W90 - so i can claim extra 10 points, which leaves me with 65 points w/o SS so i am going for 189 now.... 

However, i became so involved with this topic - so i am going to stay here to check my analysis


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi indy, but vic is closed


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> hey krish4aus, thanks very much - it was a majot battle for me  i did score S88 L82 R90 W90 - so i can claim extra 10 points, which leaves me with 65 points w/o SS so i am going for 189 now....
> 
> However, i became so involved with this topic - so i am going to stay here to check my analysis


Hi Mate,

That's very kind of you. Yes, I did see you post and understand the struggle. 
I wish you get the invite in the next round and as always keep posting.

I have 60 points and have decided to go with 189. I hope invite comes my way soon.


----------



## seledi (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I got the Invite for 189 and have 2 months time for applying the Visa.
Have included spouse and Child in the EOI i submitted. However, can I proceed with only myself applying for PR as dependent documents are not yet ready??

Regards,
seledi


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi indy, but vic is closed


Hi arun ,
It is not closed it was open when I chceckef it.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> hey krish4aus, thanks very much - it was a majot battle for me  i did score S88 L82 R90 W90 - so i can claim extra 10 points, which leaves me with 65 points w/o SS so i am going for 189 now....
> 
> However, i became so involved with this topic - so i am going to stay here to check my analysis


Congrats Andrey for your sucess . You are the example for perseverance and dedication. I hope English testers will realise soon the way they test.
I wish you all the best.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the information, I assume you have calculated it after a detailed data analysis and trend.
> 
> What about 189 for 2613X with English as Proficient? When can we expect to get the invite.


It is also 3months. That's why I mentioned VIC for quick secure


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi sadiislam,
> 
> Plz share your point breakup and occupation plzz


General Accountant 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
English 20 points (PTE 90)
Total 65 without NSW SS


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> hey krish4aus, thanks very much - it was a majot battle for me  i did score S88 L82 R90 W90 - so i can claim extra 10 points, which leaves me with 65 points w/o SS so i am going for 189 now....
> 
> However, i became so involved with this topic - so i am going to stay here to check my analysis


Very glad for you andreyx....great achievement ....please throw some light on prep 
...I have given PTE twice but not able to get more than 74....
In IELTS i scored W 6.5 L 8 S 7 R 7....cheers


----------



## marlonz (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Guys

Sorry for posting without signature here cos this is my first post. 
i am just wondering if there stands a chance to get NSW state nomination. Because my age reach the limit in next Feb. I left my info below. Can anyone give some hints? Is there any tracking page for 190 nomination? 

190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261112 Business Analyst with 5 years working experience
14/10/2014 -- IELTS Competent (W:6, R:7, L:7, S:7 ) 
31/10/2014 -- ACS Applied
31/01/2015 -- ACS Result (Positive) 
01/07/2015 -- EOI Submitted (65 points) (5 points from NSW SS)

Thanks


----------



## INAM KHAN (Sep 5, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> My piece of advice when you have pointers for 2613xx
> 
> If above 65 or. more
> ...


Hi dear, 

I have applied for EOI as Developer Programmer ( 261312) with 55 points + 5 SS NSW and have IELTS with 6 band each. Any comments please. ...

Thanks


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> hey krish4aus, thanks very much - it was a majot battle for me  i did score S88 L82 R90 W90 - so i can claim extra 10 points, which leaves me with 65 points w/o SS so i am going for 189 now....
> 
> However, i became so involved with this topic - so i am going to stay here to check my analysis


above 79 in pte will get +20 i think.  im not sure though.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

i have a question.

if the age now is 31 and the birthday is january 2016. and it would be 32 by then. it will deduct 5pts (from 30pts to 25).. or it will only deduct on january 2017?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Congrats Andrey...keep in touch with forum. 

Thanks


----------



## Abhi_2015 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I have applied for EOI as Developer Programmer with 60 points for NSW 190 Visa.
ACS Applied: 18-Aug-2015
ACS +ve : 27-Aug-2015
IELTS : LSW: 6.5 R: 7
EOI Submitted : 2-Sep-2015

Awaiting invitation....


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> i have a question.
> 
> if the age now is 31 and the birthday is january 2016. and it would be 32 by then. it will deduct 5pts (from 30pts to 25).. or it will only deduct on january 2017?


When you will complete 32 and will enter into 33rd year at that time your 5 points will be deducted.

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

*civil engineer*



jdesai said:


> Any electronic,mechanical,tellecomunication or computer engineer still waiting for NSW invitation????



jdesai.. i didnt got invite

Age=30 
Education=15
Experience=10
State=5
Code:233211 civil engineer

55+5


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

azam_suleman said:


> jdesai.. i didnt got invite
> 
> Age=30
> Education=15
> ...


They have already started sending invitations for 60 and 65 pointers.It will take 3 to 4 weeks to come to 55 pointers if they continue to send like February intake like last financial Year.
However the good thing is that all the occupations cap is reset and every occupation which is on NSW SOL will get invitation which was not the case in February Intake.
So please wait and watch.Try to analyse about number of people applying in your occupation and their points.
Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jdesai said:


> They have already started sending invitations for 60 and 65 pointers.It will take 3 to 4 weeks to come to 55 pointers if they continue to send like February intake like last financial Year.
> However the good thing is that all the occupations cap is reset and every occupation which is on NSW SOL will get invitation which was not the case in February Intake.
> So please wait and watch.Try to analyse about number of people applying in your occupation and their points.
> Thanks



@ jdesai... thanks for ur reply


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi Experts,

Any idea about the 190 NSW draw dates? 

I am 263111 55+5 EOI submission date 31st August 2015.


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

jdesai said:


> They have already started sending invitations for 60 and 65 pointers.It will take 3 to 4 weeks to come to 55 pointers if they continue to send like February intake like last financial Year.
> However the good thing is that all the occupations cap is reset and every occupation which is on NSW SOL will get invitation which was not the case in February Intake.
> So please wait and watch.Try to analyse about number of people applying in your occupation and their points.
> Thanks


jdesai,

It an awesome news !!! 

But I have checked in the NSW website and there is no information about resetting occupations cap.. Can you share any links about such information.

thanks,


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

jdesai said:


> They have already started sending invitations for 60 and 65 pointers.It will take 3 to 4 weeks to come to 55 pointers if they continue to send like February intake like last financial Year.
> However the good thing is that all the occupations cap is reset and every occupation which is on NSW SOL will get invitation which was not the case in February Intake.
> So please wait and watch.Try to analyse about number of people applying in your occupation and their points.
> Thanks


Hi JDesai,

Did anyone receive invite today for 60 or 65 pointers? How can you know this news?

Thanks for your help..Your posts are helpfull always.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Vaishu1024 said:


> jdesai,
> 
> It an awesome news !!!
> 
> ...


Resetting Caps means new year everything starts from zero like immigration ceiling finishes when financial year changes.


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Resetting Caps means new year everything starts from zero like immigration ceiling finishes when financial year changes.


Where did u read this news, can u plz share. The source ? Does that mean that external auditors and accountants cap will be revised hence more will get a chance of invitation ?


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi jdesai,

Coulp you please analyse my case and tell me when I could expect my NSW invitation.
Point break down is as follows,
Age : 30
English : 0
Experience : 15
Education : 15

Applied EOI : 1/August/2015

As I will loose 5 points by April, I need to get an idea.

I attempted PTE 3 times but could n't score 65.
In last attempt I got score as follows
R-61,W-67,L-63,S-66

Fear to do one more attempt. So waiting for invitation. Please help me to get idea according to current status.


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

jdesai said:


> When you will complete 32 and will enter into 33rd year at that time your 5 points will be deducted.
> 
> Thanks.


No.. when you will be of 33 age .. then only your 5 points will be dedicated.


----------



## deeplakhanpal (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi jdesai,
I have submitted my EOI in end of May with below points, can you suggest as do I get a chance to get an invite. 

Age - 25
Exp - 10
Edu - 15
AUS Exp - 5
NSW State Sponsorship - 5

60

Please suggest as its been four months. Is there a way we can check the status except from the site or email response.

And I am planning for another attempt for Ielts/ PTE which one you think is better...


Thanks
D


----------



## deeplakhanpal (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi jdesai,
Thanks for the information as its sound a bit promising to me. But can you suggest as is there a chance for people with 55 + 5 (State Sponsor for NSW) ?

I applied on 27th May and still waiting for an invitation, what do you suggest should i give further attempts and every time ielts give me 6.5 in writing and rest is always 7.5 or +... 

So a bit frustrating and feeling bad as why so ... even did a recheck for numbering but same result. 

Age - 25
Exp - 10
Edu - 15
AUS Exp - 5
NSW State Sponsorship - 5

60

Now with this is mind that they may not invite I am again preparing to put extra money for exams of PTE academic. 

Please suggest!

Thanks
Deep


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

deeplakhanpal said:


> Hi jdesai,
> Thanks for the information as its sound a bit promising to me. But can you suggest as is there a chance for people with 55 + 5 (State Sponsor for NSW) ?
> 
> I applied on 27th May and still waiting for an invitation, what do you suggest should i give further attempts and every time ielts give me 6.5 in writing and rest is always 7.5 or +...
> ...


 Take pte once, u will not repent...most people with similar Ielts score clear pte in single attempt...and the best part about pte is that u don't have to wait for months to get dates and results are fast as well


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

farazaidi99 said:


> Where did u read this news, can u plz share. The source ? Does that mean that external auditors and accountants cap will be revised hence more will get a chance of invitation ?


Every year cap is reset during Jul time. This is usual process.


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Can someone please tell me where can I find good resources for PTE, as I have the exam next month. I have already started going through the "Official Guide", but would like to know more tips and tricks, and would also like to practise some tests (with answers).

Would really appreciate your help.

Kind regards.


----------



## carington10 (Feb 9, 2015)

I urge each and everyone of you not to be complacent with all those rumors. It is written nowhere that 55 pointers will get invited in 3 or 4 weeks times. If you want it badly as you claim, find ways to increase your points and just don't sit there waiting for a miracle. People here have been waiting for years for invitation and it has still not just happened. It is your responsibility to make it happen NOW and do not be misled by inaccurate information.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> My piece of advice when you have pointers for 2613xx
> 
> 
> ...


i dont agree with this 9 months...


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

jdesai said:


> They have already started sending invitations for 60 and 65 pointers.It will take 3 to 4 weeks to come to 55 pointers if they continue to send like February intake like last financial Year.
> However the good thing is that all the occupations cap is reset and every occupation which is on NSW SOL will get invitation which was not the case in February Intake.
> So please wait and watch.Try to analyse about number of people applying in your occupation and their points.
> Thanks


so 55 +5 and ielts 6 still have a chance..


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Everyone has a chance, but with more and more 60, 65, ... point applicants relying on NSW SS, 190 visa and improved language test scores (i.e PTE), it seems to get harder and harder for the low point applicants.


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

still no invite today, it seems that friday is nsw's favorite day


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Friday is a big day guys....check our luck tomorrow......and also remember to keep an eye on Skillselect on Moday for result of 7 September round.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

*@jdesai*



jdesai said:


> Friday is a big day guys....check our luck tomorrow......and also remember to keep an eye on Skillselect on Moday for result of 7 September round.
> 
> 
> Thanks


M curious... .why is friday a big day.????

what is normal time to expect nomination result ??? i mean after how many days it starts after 7th Sep


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Most of the time NSW have issued invitations on friday and specially after 189 Invitation round.
Usual time vary like some got between 9.00Am AEST to 10.Am AEST and some got 6.00Pm AEST.
Thanks.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

*Good luck!*

Hi Guys,

Any recent invitations from NSW?

I just checked my EOI earlier today and lo and behold, I chose Victoria instead of NSW for the preferred state! How stupid was I?! (I live in Victoria right now so maybe it was a force of habit on my part) Thank God I decided to check, otherwise I would have been waiting for nothing!

Just in time for when NSW sends out invitations tomorrow, as per our resident ex-MARA agent posted above before this message. 

Good luck everyone!

Occupation: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
Age - 25
English - 20
Experience - 0
Education - 15
SS - 5
___________
Total Points: 65


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any recent invitations from NSW?
> 
> ...


Why are you applying for 190. When you have 60 points. Please apply for 189 you can continue to work in VIC or else anywhere as you wish


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

indy2aus said:


> Why are you applying for 190. When you have 60 points. Please apply for 189 you can continue to work in VIC or else anywhere as you wish


Because he has to wait 5-6 months...

Your signature is utterly wrong. I've applied to 189 in July still didn't receive invite. Plus I don't have 3 years of exp so can't apply to VIC.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

^wait why 5-6 month-wait? I hope it's shorter. I'm still waiting for the Sept 7 invitation cutoff dates so I can assess how long 60-pointers have to wait for a 189 invite.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Generally how many applications are put up for consideration in each round..???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I had a talk with one MARA agent today and he said that NSW resumed inviting yesterday, well he was told by someone, so he cant verify it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

azam_suleman said:


> Generally how many applications are put up for consideration in each round..???



There are not fixed dates and numbers, they invite if and when. However, last fin. year they invited about 500 people per month in March-Apr-May. Looking at the calendar, if they would want to invite at least 50% of their quota by New Year - they need to invite 500 people per month now too.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

That's a positive rumour. I wonder if they are still only inviting applicants with very high points or why is there no one on the board reporting about it.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> That's a positive rumour. I wonder if they are still only inviting applicants with very high points or why is there no one on the board reporting about it.


You have a very good Ielts score. Rather re-taking consider re-marking ielts score and i hope it will increase.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> That's a positive rumour. I wonder if they are still only inviting applicants with very high points or why is there no one on the board reporting about it.


If there is 1 point difference in writing and speaking there is a good chance that you will get .5 point increased in re-marking.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

abdhabi said:


> If there is 1 point difference in writing and speaking there is a good chance that you will get .5 point increased in re-marking.


That is true. I am actually learning for the IELTS right now. However, if possible, I'd rather avoid the unpleasant inconvenience of doing it again. It is stressful, it costs money and there's a lot you can't control. There is a reason why some people sit the test 10 times but still quite don't make it - the fluctuation can be terribly big.

EDIT: Sorry, misread. Re-marking? Never thought about it. I don't want to fall below 7.0 though lol. Plus, it probably costs quite a lot to get it re-graded. Also, am I not too late with it?


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> That is true. I am actually learning for the IELTS right now. However, if possible, I'd rather avoid the unpleasant inconvenience of doing it again. It is stressful, it costs money and there's a lot you can't control. There is a reason why some people sit the test 10 times but still quite don't make it - the fluctuation can be terribly big.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, misread. Re-marking? Never thought about it. I don't want to fall below 7.0 though lol. Plus, it probably costs quite a lot to get it re-graded. Also, am I not too late with it?


Well, Remark is refundable in case your claim turns positive, however, I just noticed your Ielts date, its seems like there is no time in hand 

Good luck for your next attempt though :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> That is true. I am actually learning for the IELTS right now. However, if possible, I'd rather avoid the unpleasant inconvenience of doing it again. It is stressful, it costs money and there's a lot you can't control. There is a reason why some people sit the test 10 times but still quite don't make it - the fluctuation can be terribly big.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, misread. Re-marking? Never thought about it. I don't want to fall below 7.0 though lol. Plus, it probably costs quite a lot to get it re-graded. Also, am I not too late with it?



Heard PTE is easier... any ideas about that..?


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

azam_suleman said:


> Heard PTE is easier... any ideas about that..?


I also heard the same from other people and i also heard its particularly more easy with people who are frequent computer user as it is computer based test where you need to type instead of writing in the writing test. 

So quite a bit of difference in the format as well as the marking.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> I also heard the same from other people and i also heard its particularly more easy with people who are frequent computer user as it is computer based test where you need to type instead of writing in the writing test.
> 
> So quite a bit of difference in the format as well as the marking.


It is not much easier... i think like if you have a score of 7.5 in writing and... you have a good hand-writing then IELTS is better. With PTE one can repeat test 5 times and score 1 point less in speaking, next time it will be listening etc. PTE is not offering consistent grades from one attempt to another compared to IELTS.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> It is not much easier... i think like if you have a score of 7.5 in writing and... you have a good hand-writing then IELTS is better. With PTE one can repeat test 5 times and score 1 point less in speaking, next time it will be listening etc. PTE is not offering consistent grades from one attempt to another compared to IELTS.


Same implies with IELTS. I recieved L:7.5, R : 6.5, W:7.5, S: 6.5 in my 4th attempt and then after 2 months without practice or training got the current score mentioned in profile(Where .5 in Speaking improved after remarking).


I believe IELTS results are more volatile than PTE and the measuring spectrum is wider in PTE as compare to IELTS.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> Same implies with IELTS. I recieved L:7.5, R : 6.5, W:7.5, S: 6.5 in my 4th attempt and then after 2 months without practice or training got the current score mentioned in profile(Where .5 in Speaking improved after remarking).
> 
> 
> I believe IELTS results are more volatile than PTE and the measuring spectrum is wider in PTE as compare to IELTS.




yeah exactly, spectrum is wide in PTE, In IELTS 0.5 shortage can take you back to square one


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Because he has to wait 5-6 months...
> 
> Your signature is utterly wrong. I've applied to 189 in July still didn't receive invite. Plus I don't have 3 years of exp so can't apply to VIC.


Hello Spark,

Have you applied for 2613xx. 

189 for 60 pointers runningmonth is Jun. I do not know why you have been waiting for 6 months with 60 points. Even then if you would have applied with 60 points + 5 SS 5 months back, you would have got NSW in may and Jun lot.

Coming to your VIC question, without having min 3 years exp how you got 60 points. It is quite surprising to me. 

Here rule is simple, build strategy based on your points and English, submit it to particular quota, you would get it.


----------



## metalife (Sep 4, 2015)

if someone repeats the IELTS and get less score, in this case can we use precious report with higher score?


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

TGIF guys. Any invites received today?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Still no news, no reports of anyone being invited.

I know these will be unanswered rhetorical questions, but ...

What is going on with NSW SS? Do they not intend to give out 4000 inites this year?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> Still no news, no reports of anyone being invited.
> 
> I know these will be unanswered rhetorical questions, but ...
> 
> What is going on with NSW SS? Do they not intend to give out 4000 inites this year?


Wait for another 45mins, if they are going to send invite today it will be 10.30 a.m to 10.45 a.m AEST time.

We can keep our :fingerscrossed: till that time, hope we can :spit: after that


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

jeba said:


> Wait for another 45mins, if they are going to send invite today it will be 10.30 a.m to 10.45 a.m AEST time.
> 
> We can keep our :fingerscrossed: till that time, hope we can :spit: after that


Lets hope for the best. May God bless us all.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Nada again? ;P


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

not for me...


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

No call from my agent


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

metalife said:


> if someone repeats the IELTS and get less score, in this case can we use precious report with higher score?


yes definitely, both results are acceptable... you can use any of them.


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

well, the day is not over yet guys.. i too haven't received any invitation, let's hope they will start inviting today


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello JDesai......Any news if anyone in yoir contact got invitation?


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Any invite today?


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi all, last Monday I asked the same question to NSW team about invitation process and got generic reply that it's an ongoing basis process. If anyone wants email then I can copy-paste details here but it's useless information. No specific hint about points consideration while sending invites, dates of invitation etc...


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

well, i guess just let them finish their lunch break (10 more minutes) and we'll see if they're going to invite or not..


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

LOL:grinning:, what a positive hope. I think we should accept that it is nothing but money maker system for Australian government through IELTS, Pte, Skill assessment, visa cost, medical, ss membership fees, etc.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi all just read last few messages will there be any invitations sent today for 190? I applied on 22 August with 60 points for external auditor can any one help me with this I thought round for 190 was on 7 sept in which I didn't got any invite


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Nada again? ;P


I have exactly similar case with you

lets see when we get through


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I feel like hanging down the edge of a cliff, just a feeble piece of string keeping me from falling. That string is hope. God, it feels not good to just live on hope though. I am practicing for another IELTS attempt, but just like I don't have any confidence in gambling, nor do I have any confidence in a language test that comes with so many variables I can not control.

Overdramatic? Definitely. I tend to be passionate about life.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

sankaur said:


> Hello JDesai......Any news if anyone in yoir contact got invitation?


Sorry not heard from anyone so far regarding invitation on any forum.
Be patient and keep an eye as day is not finished yet.

Thanks.


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Hi all just read last few messages will there be any invitations sent today for 190? I applied on 22 August with 60 points for external auditor can any one help me with this I thought round for 190 was on 7 sept in which I didn't got any invite


I also have submitted eoi in the beginning of June 2015 as external auditor with 60 points total still waiting for an invite ,


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

I hope I get the invite today for 190 as for 189 with 60 points is a long que currently I have 60 including 10 for ielts i will get 5 extra points by November for my professional year. So let's see how it goes for external auditors


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

kavimate85 said:


> I hope I get the invite today for 190 as for 189 with 60 points is a long que currently I have 60 including 10 for ielts i will get 5 extra points by November for my professional year. So let's see how it goes for external auditors


There is hope of 189 for 60 pointers if not today then in four-five months. But for 55 pointers, no other option other than 190. 
Hope all 60+ pointers understand this and act in favor...


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> kavimate85 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I get the invite today for 190 as for 189 with 60 points is a long que currently I have 60 including 10 for ielts i will get 5 extra points by November for my professional year. So let's see how it goes for external auditors
> ...


 Hi the problem is my TR will expire soon ao I can't only rely on 189 that is the reason I had to apply for 189 and 190 both


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> There is hope of 189 for 60 pointers if not today then in four-five months. But for 55 pointers, no other option other than 190.
> Hope all 60+ pointers understand this and act in favor...


Any news from sydney?????


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Any news from sydney?????


   
Not yet...


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> There is hope of 189 for 60 pointers if not today then in four-five months. But for 55 pointers, no other option other than 190.
> Hope all 60+ pointers understand this and act in favor...


Unfortunately, there is rarely any solidarity in the world. I wish 60, 65 and even higher point applicants would not apply so actively for 190 visa since I and many others have only 55 points and our future is directly affected by their decision. However, I would be lying if I said that I wouldn't do the same in their position, if getting 189 was difficult, too.

Although, I would make people think about one difference between 190 vs 189. 189 gives you so much more flexibility. You need not worry about having to stay, say, in Sydney or NSW - instead you can live wherever you want in Australia and seek for your new job in any place of the country. A few months difference is not such a big deal, if you can be almost sure that the invite is due anyway.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

told you all before, there will be no invites today or may be next week too... supposedly they will resume their process in last dates of September and will continue till November (only in the last 10 days of every month)... than they will make a pause again... and continue after February till May... This is all just pure assumption so don't question me about its authenticity please.


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone knows last date of effect for software engineer who received NSW invitation?


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Even I m 55 + 5 ss points dependant on nsw invitation only anyways I think it's a fair system that high pointers deserve to get a priority , just hoping things go well for all


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> I hope I get the invite today for 190 as for 189 with 60 points is a long que currently I have 60 including 10 for ielts i will get 5 extra points by November for my professional year. So let's see how it goes for external auditors


Are you sure you can claim points for professional year. As per the departments website - Your professional year course must have been in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation. The course must have lasted for at least 12 months.

External auditor is not a closely related occupation. Management accountant and taxation accountant which are in the same unit group are closely related occupationsm


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

I will have to confirm it from my agent and will update you


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

My guess is September 25 might have something in store - the last Friday of the month as well as the last Friday of the first quarter. All just a speculation, of course, but don't we just like to speculate?


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> Unfortunately, there is rarely any solidarity in the world. I wish 60, 65 and even higher point applicants would not apply so actively for 190 visa since I and many others have only 55 points and our future is directly affected by their decision. However, I would be lying if I said that I wouldn't do the same in their position, if getting 189 was difficult, too.
> 
> Although, I would make people think about one difference between 190 vs 189. 189 gives you so much more flexibility. You need not worry about having to stay, say, in Sydney or NSW - instead you can live wherever you want in Australia and seek for your new job in any place of the country. A few months difference is not such a big deal, if you can be almost sure that the invite is due anyway.


I understand where you're coming from, but you should also try to understand that many 60-pointers have various justifiable reasons as to why they are also applying for 190 on top of their EOIs for 189.

->some occupations especially the ones subject to pro-rata (Accountants, Business Analysts) are currently on 65-point minimum for guranteed 189 invitations. So the waiting time would be long
->2613* occupations have 60-point minimum but the cutoff date as of AUg 3 round was April. Sure we can wait for 4-5 months, but there is no guarantee that we will receive invites after waiting for so long. YOu say "a few months differece is not such a big deal", but you dont know that for sure. Many things can happen in the span of a few months.Like, what if someone is about to lose points for age in a month or two? Like, what if the number of 65-pointer applicants goes up again because applicants have gained 5 extra points for age, or education, or professional year, etc. What then? We, the 60-point applicants, will end up waiting again till all 65-pointers have been invited. What if it doesnt happen soon and the quota is reached for the financial year? Imagine you had 60 points and only applied for 189 (because you are all for 'solidarity'), then suddenly, 190 invitations were sent out to 55-pointers? How would you feel that a 55-pointer got the chance to apply for a PR ahead of you?
-> some may have 10 points from IELTS which may be expiring very soon so they will drop from 60 to 50 points. and there's no guarantee that they might be able to get 10 points in their next attempt. Also, that's an additional expense.
->some may lose points for age very soon.
->most of us are just looking for the fastest way to get a PR, because we don't know what the future holds. The Australian government change rules every year, so we are all in a race against time.

So many factors here, so please don't say that there is rarely solidarity in this world. We can support each other but let's not deny each other's privileges.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Appledeuce said:


> I understand where you're coming from, but you should also try to understand that many 60-pointers have various justifiable reasons as to why they are also applying for 190 on top of their EOIs for 189.
> 
> ->some occupations especially the ones subject to pro-rata (Accountants, Business Analysts) are currently on 65-point minimum for guranteed 189 invitations. So the waiting time would be long
> ->2613* occupations have 60-point minimum but the cutoff date as of AUg 3 round was April. Sure we can wait for 4-5 months, but there is no guarantee that we will receive invites after waiting for so long. YOu say "a few months differece is not such a big deal", but you dont know that for sure. Many things can happen in the span of a few months.Like, what if someone is about to lose points for age in a month or two? Like, what if the number of 65-pointer applicants goes up again because applicants have gained 5 extra points for age, or education, or professional year, etc. What then? We, the 60-point applicants, will end up waiting again till all 65-pointers have been invited. What if it doesnt happen soon and the quota is reached for the financial year? Imagine you had 60 points and only applied for 189 (because you are all for 'solidarity'), then suddenly, 190 invitations were sent out to 55-pointers? How would you feel that a 55-pointer got the chance to apply for a PR ahead of you?
> ...


^ Mate, I think you misunderstood me. I am not all for solidarity. A total solidarity is a perfect world scenario, a utopia, an unrealistic theory. As I said, if I was in their place, I'd probably act the same way. Whatever I am feeling is just because I am my first priority, just as everyone else is their own first priority. I might wish that others were more 'considerate', but seeing as I am exactly like everyone else, I do not really expect it. We all hope to get invites and preferably as fast as possible. And, yes, nothing is certain in this world. 

There will be solidarity to an extent where we don't affect negatively our own chances.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> ozengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, there is rarely any solidarity in the world. I wish 60, 65 and even higher point applicants would not apply so actively for 190 visa since I and many others have only 55 points and our future is directly affected by their decision. However, I would be lying if I said that I wouldn't do the same in their position, if getting 189 was difficult, too.
> ...


 Exactly we have studied and worked hard over the years to get here and there is no surety what we will get in the end


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> I understand where you're coming from, but you should also try to understand that many 60-pointers have various justifiable reasons as to why they are also applying for 190 on top of their EOIs for 189.
> 
> ->some occupations especially the ones subject to pro-rata (Accountants, Business Analysts) are currently on 65-point minimum for guranteed 189 invitations. So the waiting time would be long
> ->2613* occupations have 60-point minimum but the cutoff date as of AUg 3 round was April. Sure we can wait for 4-5 months, but there is no guarantee that we will receive invites after waiting for so long. YOu say "a few months differece is not such a big deal", but you dont know that for sure. Many things can happen in the span of a few months.Like, what if someone is about to lose points for age in a month or two? Like, what if the number of 65-pointer applicants goes up again because applicants have gained 5 extra points for age, or education, or professional year, etc. What then? We, the 60-point applicants, will end up waiting again till all 65-pointers have been invited. What if it doesnt happen soon and the quota is reached for the financial year? Imagine you had 60 points and only applied for 189 (because you are all for 'solidarity'), then suddenly, 190 invitations were sent out to 55-pointers? How would you feel that a 55-pointer got the chance to apply for a PR ahead of you?
> ...


Hi Mates,

Cool, I subscribe to both your views.. Let hope that everyone get the invite.

From my side, I have only applied for 189 with 60points. I was expecting my point to be 55 but thanks to ACS which helped me to gain 5 points. As I can wait for 3-4months I have applied for 189.. Wish me good luck.. 

Best wishes to you both and rest of us.


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

EOI Submitted 10th July
Occupation Accountant General
Points 60+5=65
IELTS 9,8.5,8.5,7.5
Not invited till yet!!


But guys its not the end of the world. Try to increase your scores.
I personally think this year is going to be difficult for pro-rata occupation.
Also, I personally think (my own opinion) that NSW will delay the invites to the point when 65 pointers from 189 will try to apply for NSW 190 as well.
But the good news is that they havn't used much of the 4000 quota for the year till yet.
I could be wrong. That's just based on my own assessment.
Lets wait and see and spread positivity 
Cheers and good luck.


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Happy to see that we are supporting each other and understanding each others view.

Hmmm guys, taunting question, any invites today


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> I understand where you're coming from, but you should also try to understand that many 60-pointers have various justifiable reasons as to why they are also applying for 190 on top of their EOIs for 189.
> 
> ->some occupations especially the ones subject to pro-rata (Accountants, Business Analysts) are currently on 65-point minimum for guranteed 189 invitations. So the waiting time would be long
> ->2613* occupations have 60-point minimum but the cutoff date as of AUg 3 round was April. Sure we can wait for 4-5 months, but there is no guarantee that we will receive invites after waiting for so long. YOu say "a few months differece is not such a big deal", but you dont know that for sure. Many things can happen in the span of a few months.Like, what if someone is about to lose points for age in a month or two? Like, what if the number of 65-pointer applicants goes up again because applicants have gained 5 extra points for age, or education, or professional year, etc. What then? We, the 60-point applicants, will end up waiting again till all 65-pointers have been invited. What if it doesnt happen soon and the quota is reached for the financial year? Imagine you had 60 points and only applied for 189 (because you are all for 'solidarity'), then suddenly, 190 invitations were sent out to 55-pointers? How would you feel that a 55-pointer got the chance to apply for a PR ahead of you?
> ...


Thank you for putting to words what I want to express, kabayan! 

Personally, I myself would want 190 over 189 for reasons that my family is living in the Sydney suburbs, and having visited NSW for a couple of times now, it feels a very familiar place to me.

But again, in this process you will have to apply the greedy algorithm to get the most optimal choice to move forward.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

No news about any invitations


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> No news about any invitations


Yeah looks like Tanzeel was right, SS invites might occur around the last week of September.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

What a disappointed Friday.......Enjoy the weekend guys.....


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi guys, 
Anyone with 263111 occupation code?


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Any idea about last invitation sent on which date and total points for 261312 ANZCODE?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Since NSW has not been very active with their invitatons, I started to think - is there any possibility that can change its SS policy in the middle of the migration year, without any announcements or anything?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Since NSW has not been very active with their invitatons, I started to think - is there any possibility that can change its SS policy in the middle of the migration year, without any announcements or anything?


Yes, this is totally possible, they can change the system, like they did last year. Moreover, they can suspend certain anzsco codes. 

However, I personally can not see this happening, as their system, i think, the most advanced out of all states.


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Hi guys,
> Anyone with 263111 occupation code?


Yes waiting since April 2015


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, this is totally possible, they can change the system, like they did last year. Moreover, they can suspend certain anzsco codes.
> 
> However, I personally can not see this happening, as their system, i think, the most advanced out of all states.


Any invitation today?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> Any invitation today?


Nope, seems like nothing.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> Yes waiting since April 2015


Apr 2015? points? Is it NSW?


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

waqasbinrasheed said:


> apr 2015? Points? Is it nsw?


55+5 nsw ielts rwsl 7/6.5/7/7


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> 55+5 nsw ielts rwsl 7/6.5/7/7


U have been waiting for so long.. i have 55+5 pte 65+ in each. EOI date 31.08.2015.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Kdp2015 said:


> 55+5 nsw ielts rwsl 7/6.5/7/7


What is your occupation? :O


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Any idea what date we should expect for invitations now as we didn't hear about any today. How about monday next week or is it only on Fridays


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> what is your occupation?


263111


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Any idea what date we should expect for invitations now as we didn't hear about any today. How about monday next week or is it only on Fridays


Its like asking future teller to predict your future


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

^ But we all love claims and rumours that overlap with our hopes and dreams. Hence when we hear how someone's agent or brother-in-law or actually anyone supposedly said something that is in accordance with what we want, it makes us happy! 

Anyway, a new day has started. People have mentioned that NSW traditionally sends out its invitations on Fridays. Has it really been almost exclusively on Fridays?


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Nope, seems like nothing.


Folks, 

Please be informed that those are active on this forum hasn't received any ITA; yet we are not sure NSW has sent any invitations or not. Most probably, they would have sent - we just don't know : in other words, safe to say NSW hasn't reached 55 points yet;of course, appropriate to ask any body got invites with 55 points as I see many active people are with 55 points here assuming 60 pointers already off from this thread

Best,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Folks,
> 
> Please be informed that those are active on this forum hasn't received any ITA; yet we are not sure NSW has sent any invitations or not. Most probably, they would have sent - we just don't know : in other words, safe to say NSW hasn't reached 55 points yet;of course, appropriate to ask any body got invites with 55 points as I see many active people are with 55 points here assuming 60 pointers already off from this thread
> 
> Best,


I think many 65+ 5SS points are still here and waiting, therefore, i think NSW have not resume inviting at all. They had this bunch of people invited on 28th of August and halted since then.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think many 65+ 5SS points are still here and waiting, therefore, i think NSW have not resume inviting at all. They had this bunch of people invited on 28th of August and halted since then.


Utterly illogical for applying NSW SS when 65 points under possession. As I see, majority of the occupations are similar between 190 and 189,which is running with 60 points as latest draw shows;it is wise to move out form 190 and submit 189. Am I missing something?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Utterly illogical for applying NSW SS when 65 points under possession. As I see, majority of the occupations are similar between 190 and 189,which is running with 60 points as latest draw shows;it is wise to move out form 190 and submit 189. Am I missing something?


To be honest, I am not sure - I just know that about 1/4 of all applicants for SC190 are having more than 60+ 5SS points (based on the XLs sheet). 

For example, some people, have their visa expiring and may need to apply soon, and even with 65+ points, certain professions might have to wait for 2 month from now. So, they would go for SC190 to speed up their process.

i think that (and i hoped so) most of 60+ pointers will clear in 1st large invite from NSW - but this 1st round never did take a place yet. Well,, at leat i can not see any symbols of this happening.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*261313 NSW invitation analysis*

All,

I have done some analysis on last year NSW invitation for 261313. Below candidates are pending from last year. I presume, some cases might have got high IELTS and moved to 189. 

Please help me in getting right data for further analysis. Now we need to find out how many are active in below names. Please PM me, with your below mentioned id, if you are still expecting invitation. Rest assured, I will provide whether invitation chance is still there or not after consolidation. 

Thanks,

Name	Code	Points	IELTS	Exp	Month	EOI
umashankar	261311	55	6	9	10	2/5/2015
HM	261311	55	6	8	3	1/21/2015
Demigor	261312	55	6	13	0	2/10/2015
mhd	261312	55	6	12	0	2/5/2015
MKhan	261312	55	6	8	3	1/26/2015
shi_ash	261313	55	6	15	2	2/13/2015
Tanzeel	261313	55	6	12	6	2/7/2015
Young	261313	55	6	11	6	12/23/2014
GJ	261313	55	6	11	4	1/29/2015
Bhaskar	261313	55	6	11	0	8/8/2014
MP	261313	55	6	10	0	1/31/2015
Spanda	261313	55	6	8	10	2/10/2015
NSW	261313	55	6	8	9	2/12/2015
Qin	261313	55	6	8	8	7/30/2014
bryan	261313	55	6	8	7	2/2/2015
Harpreet Singh	261313	55	6	8	6	2/7/2015
elnaz	261313	55	6	8	2	3/1/2015
zee	261313	55	6	8	0	12/21/2014


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> I have done some analysis on last year NSW invitation for 261313. Below candidates are pending from last year. I presume, some cases might have got high IELTS and moved to 189.
> 
> ...


Like what I did with my occuppation, i''ve tried to find each name on the forum and then sending them a PM or asking in the thread. Not all use same nick names here and on the XLS - but most do.


----------



## marlonz (Sep 8, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> I have done some analysis on last year NSW invitation for 261313. Below candidates are pending from last year. I presume, some cases might have got high IELTS and moved to 189.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, do you have any advice on 2611? My EOI date of effect for 189 and 190 are both 1st July. I get 60 points so far. My ielts result is 6 and i am losing 5p next Feb. Can you analysis for me?


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi all I filed 189 and 190 on 22nd August with 60+5 SS no invitation received yet can one tell me on which date in August were the invitations were sent for SS nsw? I even called my agent on Friday evening to confirm if any one received any invitations yet for this month for 190 and he said none yet. My friends with 65 points got invited for 189 on sept 7 round for external auditors but for me as am on 60 points for 189 they told me it will take few months may by in December I can expect to get an invite for 189 however am not sure about 190 like when will it happen as there is no specific date can any one tell me what date in August were the invitations sent for 190?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Truly peculiar, indeed. A system that is suppose to invite 4000 people annually is almost sleeping. Getting a bit antsy, but not much anyone can really -at least this is what I try to keep telling myself. This and just keep practicing IELTS.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Utterly illogical for applying NSW SS when 65 points under possession. As I see, majority of the occupations are similar between 190 and 189,which is running with 60 points as latest draw shows;it is wise to move out form 190 and submit 189. Am I missing something?


Most people I know who applied for Accountant (2211) has at least 65pts. During 7 September round, even 70pts did not get invited for this pro-rata occupation. The number of people who applied for 2211 will certainly exceed the place available in 189 this financial year: last financial year 10,000 places run out in May, while this year the ceiling was slashed by half.

From what I observed, you could see up to 4,000 applicants with 60-65-70pts applying for 190 SS for Accountant (2211) alone, because there is not enough place in subclass 189. This does not even take into account many IT occupations who are on pro-rata & the fact that perceived easier PTE has contributed to the point inflation (people who previous got 10 for Proficient, now getting 20pts for Superior).

Without saying further, I hope you can work out why 55pts and 60pts had a really hard time this financial year, as most recent invitation went out to people already with 65pts or 70pts. You can get ahead of the queue by improve your score (best way through higher English language ability), as you cannot stop more and more people with higher score to switch to 190 in the coming months to improve their own chances of getting invited. As the saying goes "When the going gets tough, the tough gets going".


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I guess I should be happy that I am not an Accountant or one of the IT occupations. I wonder why is it that these professions make up such a big majority of applicants.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I guess I should be happy that I am not an Accountant or one of the IT occupations. I wonder why is it that these professions make up such a big majority of applicants.


We are in high demand


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

By the way guys, i am coding a basic script to track our progress - its like a spredsheet, but we will have an options of adding, editing and removing our records as well as sort/filter the records without messing up the the XL sheet. So at least we will be in better position to monitor the progress.

I think it will be a help for everyone.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes it is a good idea and I think external auditors sail on the same boat too with too many applicants


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Damn, how I wish I had applied for NSW SS in March.. seems to have been so easy. The first trial batch with the new system and almost everyone got through, even the 55 point applicants.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> By the way guys, i am coding a basic script to track our progress - its like a spredsheet, but we will have an options of adding, editing and removing our records as well as sort/filter the records without messing up the the XL sheet. So at least we will be in better position to monitor the progress.
> 
> I think it will be a help for everyone.


Sounds good! Cheers!


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

How can we view the spreadsheets


----------



## ellie1004 (Aug 13, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I guess I should be happy that I am not an Accountant or one of the IT occupations. I wonder why is it that these professions make up such a big majority of applicants.


wow. you are really mean to say this as I have one of pro-rata occupations on the list and there are so many others in my postion observing this thread. Please do not be so mean. Even if u feel like it, do not mention it since you have no right to offend other people in pro-rata occupations. In addition, are you saying that all NSW people are stupid enough to priortize inviting accountants over civil engineers? *<SNIP - unnecessary personal comment>*


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

ellie1004 said:


> wow. you are really mean to say this as I have one of pro-rata occupations on the list and there are so many others in my postion observing this thread. Please do not be so mean. Even if u feel like it, do not mention it since you have no right to offend other people in pro-rata occupations. In addition, are you saying that all NSW people are stupid enough to priortize inviting accountants over civil engineers? *<SNIP - unnecessary personal comment>*


Sorry, if I offended you. This was not my intention. Regardless of what I think about Australia's immigration polices or labour market, I wish everyone here would receive an invitation and a life that they are seeking for.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ellie1004 said:


> wow. you are really mean to say this as I have one of pro-rata occupations on the list and there are so many others in my postion observing this thread. Please do not be so mean. Even if u feel like it, do not mention it since you have no right to offend other people in pro-rata occupations. In addition, are you saying that all NSW people are stupid enough to priortize inviting accountants over civil engineers? *<SNIP - unnecessary personal comment>*


Why did it offend you? 

I guess everyone who are not accountant or IT specialist should feel happy - they have far better chances of getting an invite from NSW quicker.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

@ozengineer.... it seems they are not opening up for civil engineers... God knows how much time it will take


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

azam_suleman said:


> @ozengineer.... it seems they are not opening up for civil engineers... God knows how much time it will take


I am afraid NSW is a closed territory for everyone right now. Not many invitation have been handed out this migration year.


----------



## jas28 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello friends my agent have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 .. I logged in today and it shows screen as Shown in pic .. There is nothing shown in action and just mentioned ur application is able to be completed. So it application completed or its pending .. Really worried as agent not helping much .

Thanks in advance 
Jas


----------



## jas28 (Sep 9, 2015)

jas28 said:


> Hello friends my agent have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 .. I logged in today and it shows screen as Shown in pic .. There is nothing shown in action and just mentioned ur application is able to be completed. So it application completed or its pending Really worried as agent not helping much .
> 
> In addition I just went through my agent hav made one more mistake which I have seen just now . I studied from Sydney campus and he mentioned qld there . Is this Also a worry
> 
> ...


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

marlonz said:


> Hi mate, do you have any advice on 2611? My EOI date of effect for 189 and 190 are both 1st July. I get 60 points so far. My ielts result is 6 and i am losing 5p next Feb. Can you analysis for me?


Marlonz,

60 points without SS???If so, based on sheet you will get invite for 189. For sure, in next 190 massive sweep, at all happens, you will be picked. 

If not, chances are very bleak as sheet shows no history of 55 with band 6. I hope this is not the case with you.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> Most people I know who applied for Accountant (2211) has at least 65pts. During 7 September round, even 70pts did not get invited for this pro-rata occupation. The number of people who applied for 2211 will certainly exceed the place available in 189 this financial year: last financial year 10,000 places run out in May, while this year the ceiling was slashed by half.
> 
> From what I observed, you could see up to 4,000 applicants with 60-65-70pts applying for 190 SS for Accountant (2211) alone, because there is not enough place in subclass 189. This does not even take into account many IT occupations who are on pro-rata & the fact that perceived easier PTE has contributed to the point inflation (people who previous got 10 for Proficient, now getting 20pts for Superior).
> 
> Without saying further, I hope you can work out why 55pts and 60pts had a really hard time this financial year, as most recent invitation went out to people already with 65pts or 70pts. You can get ahead of the queue by improve your score (best way through higher English language ability), as you cannot stop more and more people with higher score to switch to 190 in the coming months to improve their own chances of getting invited. As the saying goes "When the going gets tough, the tough gets going".


Indeed, this is an exception. I take back my statement on 2211 alone, but not in all other codes as I don't see that cut throat competition.


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Can civil engineering professionals share their status on
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...914-eoi-submitted-ss-nsw-civil-engineers.html

EOI submitted-SS NSW for Civil Engineers


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

mates,

Skill select cap ceiling is not updated as there is invitation round on 7 sep.....any idea about that???


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

buddies,

I am changing my ANZSCO code from 263312 to 263311...

Would it be any problem.

as in 263311, They need Specialisation: Signals Corps Officer (Army) (Aus) / Signals Officer (Army) (NZ). I think it is compulsory to be in specialised field but later i came to know that people with this specialisation must apply under 263311 and others can also apply like me.. I am core Telecommunication engineer.

Please suggest.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

A new day in the world of NSW-why-are-you-sleeping? It's a fine weekend and Sunday, but anyone any news?


----------



## ellie1004 (Aug 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Why did it offend you?
> 
> I guess everyone who are not accountant or IT specialist should feel happy - they have far better chances of getting an invite from NSW quicker.


because I AM AN ACCOUTANT.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

ellie1004 said:


> because I AM AN ACCOUTANT.


Anf I am an IT Specialist.


----------



## LNR (Jun 2, 2015)

have been away from the forum for more than a month , can anyone please update briefly about invitation rounds . (especially for mechanical and electrical engineers) , anything specifically important these two months ?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> I have done some analysis on last year NSW invitation for 261313. Below candidates are pending from last year. I presume, some cases might have got high IELTS and moved to 189.
> 
> ...


Your analysis is/will be POINTLESS. That trend does not continue in this FY. I submitted my EOI in July as 60+5 pointer software engineer and still didn't receive that. I have 7 IELTS + 1 year australian work exp. According to that XSL I should have received my invitation in 1 month but I didn't...


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

spark92 said:


> Your analysis is/will be POINTLESS. That trend does not continue in this FY. I submitted my EOI in July as 60+5 pointer software engineer and still didn't receive that. I have 7 IELTS + 1 year australian work exp. According to that XSL I should have received my invitation in 1 month but I didn't...


Same here, applied in July with 60+5 pointer software engineer with 10 years exp( incl 2 years australian exp). No invite yet.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Your analysis is/will be POINTLESS. That trend does not continue in this FY. I submitted my EOI in July as 60+5 pointer software engineer and still didn't receive that. I have 7 IELTS + 1 year australian work exp. According to that XSL I should have received my invitation in 1 month but I didn't...


The XLs does not give you dates. It gives you TREND - once NSW will begin inviting - you will be invited in one month. Nsw did not invite anyone yet (apart from few high pointers) so expecting invite just for you based on the list and then to say the list is useless... well... Somewhat strange.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

LNR said:


> have been away from the forum for more than a month , can anyone please update briefly about invitation rounds . (especially for mechanical and electrical engineers) , anything specifically important these two months ?


Nothing changed in one month. There are no invites from NSW apart from very few on aug 28.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

There are no real patterns to be seen when it comes to NSW SS. This new system started last February and most of the 55p+ applicants with IELTS 7+ were invited from February to June. However, this migration year has started with very few invitations and it is not known when and on which basis they will resume it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ellie1004 said:


> because I AM AN ACCOUTANT.


 Accountants Are easily offended?) As an acc. You have to compete with more people, compared to civil. Eng. Its a fact.

I am also an IT guys and i know that there few others who are waiting.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> There are no real patterns to be seen when it comes to NSW SS. This new system started last February and most of the 55p+ applicants with IELTS 7+ were invited from February to June. However, this migration year has started with very few invitations and it is not known when and on which basis they will resume it.


The fact is... Nsw simply have not began inviting properly - but why remains a mystery. Once they will we can compare trend now and in feb.


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> I have done some analysis on last year NSW invitation for 261313. Below candidates are pending from last year. I presume, some cases might have got high IELTS and moved to 189.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am still waiting for invitation since Dec 2014 and I am still active. My name is zee the last candidate in your data


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

LNR said:


> have been away from the forum for more than a month , can anyone please update briefly about invitation rounds . (especially for mechanical and electrical engineers) , anything specifically important these two months ?


Are you a mech or an elect engr?
Share your points score.


----------



## deeplakhanpal (Feb 11, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Hi,
> This thread is for folks expecting invitation for NSW state sponsorship in new financial year that is from 1st July 2015.Rememember this group is created only for invitation information and guidance.This group is also for people who could not got invitation from Feb 2015 to June 2015 intake.Information sharing will be highly appreciated as its very frustrating specially to wait for invitation.
> 
> Below is the link from google spreadsheet where still many people are anxiously waiting for invitation.
> ...


HI,
Please include my details in the list as well..

Name - Deep
Country - India
261313 - Software engineer
Points - 55
SS - 5
iElts - 7,7.5,7.5,6.5
EOI Effect Date - 27/05/2015
Effect Time - 18:57:44

Thanks
Deep


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Your analysis is/will be POINTLESS. That trend does not continue in this FY. I submitted my EOI in July as 60+5 pointer software engineer and still didn't receive that. I have 7 IELTS + 1 year australian work exp. According to that XSL I should have received my invitation in 1 month but I didn't...


Fine no issues. I am not doing analysis for anyone signoff. Rather just leaving to luck, I am at least doing some analysis to see any possibility; I may not reach to the finest conclusion, nevertheless few insights would be handy in future course of action. 

Coming to your case, if you've submitted under 189 subclass with 60 points, then you need to wait until Oct or Nov, it depends on volume of candidates- you can't crib before giving a fair chance to process; else waiting for 190, you possibly get in after Nov only as NSW expects you would be picked by then to do justice to 190 process.

Explore the possibles master rather thinking outsider is damn ignorant!!!


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

zeesharp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am still waiting for invitation since Dec 2014 and I am still active. My name is zee the last candidate in your data


Zee thank you very much for responding. 

Let's go to a step backward. You have 55 points,with 8 years of exp and IELTS 6, and submitted in Dec2014. For 261313, whoever got all were above 8 year exp except below persons. Below 2 people are from programming back ground than SE ,may be bjsp written wrongly. So, experience has been major criteria for 261313 selection. So, your case is pretty clear. Also please highlight your experience details to this group, if you are comfortable. 

bjsp05	India	261313	Analyst Programmer	55	6	0	6	4/29/2015


laolao	Argentina	261312	Developer Programmer	55	6	8	2	1/4/2015

Coming to other cases, still answered questions which will be unveiled after people respond to me.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

indy2aus said:


> Fine no issues. I am not doing analysis for anyone signoff. Rather just leaving to luck, I am at least doing some analysis to see any possibility; I may not reach to the finest conclusion, nevertheless few insights would be handy in future course of action.
> 
> Coming to your case, if you've submitted under 189 subclass with 60 points, then you need to wait until Oct or Nov, it depends on volume of candidates- you can't crib before giving a fair chance to process; else waiting for 190, you possibly get in after Nov only as NSW expects you would be picked by then to do justice to 190 process.
> 
> Explore the possibles master rather thinking outsider is damn ignorant!!!


The issue with analysis is, you're not the only one who did here. The ones who posted stuff based on previous results were completely irrelevant to what happened in reality and was nothing but waste of time for everyone following this thread. Again you're free to do anything you want, it's just going to waste your and other people's time.

For my case, it seems that your are really poor analysing the fact that September invitations for my occupation came till may, so it's not possible for me to get invitation in October based on the August-September invitations. Again there is a slight chance for me to get it in November but can I risk it? No because I've already been living in Australia since 2011 and since then tried to do anything to migrate to Australia (studied etc.). On top of that also being employed in Australia and knowing how hard it is to get a job, I won't risk any chance of leaving Australia and then coming back. Again, noone knows if I will be getting the invite in November for NSW, so telling me that is quite pointless just like your falsified signature and I sense some desperation in your posts that wanting me to withdraw my application. If you were that keen migrating to Australia, why didn't you do it before and/or why don't you come to Australia on temporary visa? Look at your join date and mine! If it is about "waiting" then I've been waiting since November 2010 to get a PR.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

*Just a quick note - a ciivilised discussion with strong views expressed is fine, but I'd caution against making remarks that could be taken personally. I understand and indeed empathise with the emotion relating to visa applications, but we need to stay supportive to each other for the forum to work at its best, for everyone. 

(That doesn't mean we can't disagree, of course!  )

Insulting other posters, trolling, personal attacks or inflammatory remarks are not permitted in the forum, and will attract penalties in the form of infractions, and 3 infractions means a ban from the forum.

Capitalising words like "POINTLESS" or suggesting actions as "damn ignorant" are getting close to that point, so for all posters, please consider carefully what you choose to post. 

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Zee thank you very much for responding.
> 
> Let's go to a step backward. You have 55 points,with 8 years of exp and IELTS 6, and submitted in Dec2014. For 261313, whoever got all were above 8 year exp except below persons. Below 2 people are from programming back ground than SE ,may be bjsp written wrongly. So, experience has been major criteria for 261313 selection. So, your case is pretty clear. Also please highlight your experience details to this group, if you are comfortable.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I've applied my EOI in Dec 2014 with 55 points, but in July I got 5 additional points of experience. Hence my total points are 60 (excluding 5 points of NSW). However, I didn't get invite. Since I am software engineer and total experience are related with software development.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

spark92 said:


> The issue with analysis is, you're not the only one who did here. The ones who posted stuff based on previous results were completely irrelevant to what happened in reality and was nothing but waste of time for everyone following this thread. Again you're free to do anything you want, it's just going to waste your and other people's time.
> 
> For my case, it seems that your are really poor analysing the fact that September invitations for my occupation came till may, so it's not possible for me to get invitation in October based on the August-September invitations. Again there is a slight chance for me to get it in November but can I risk it? No because I've already been living in Australia since 2011 and since then tried to do anything to migrate to Australia (studied etc.). On top of that also being employed in Australia and knowing how hard it is to get a job, I won't risk any chance of leaving Australia and then coming back. Again, noone knows if I will be getting the invite in November for NSW, so telling me that is quite pointless just like your falsified signature and I sense some desperation in your posts that wanting me to withdraw my application. If you were that keen migrating to Australia, why didn't you do it before and/or why don't you come to Australia on temporary visa? Look at your join date and mine! If it is about "waiting" then I've been waiting since November 2010 to get a PR.


Mate don't take it personal. I am only disclosing disclaimer that I may be wrong which no one knows unless I am in immigration visa process team. Bottom line is, you need to give a fair chance to process. Please be patient with your PR as you have submitted EOI in Jul rest is immaterial. 

Whatever I mentioned in my signature it is regular trend until now. 

Out of the topic, If I ask you to withdraw your application, would you do this for me?Then seriously wrong with me or you. 

Again you are entitled to say whatever you want as long as it is restricted to your limits.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

zeesharp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've applied my EOI in Dec 2014 with 55 points, but in July I got 5 additional points of experience. Hence my total points are 60 (excluding 5 points of NSW). However, I didn't get invite. Since I am software engineer and total experience are related with software development.


Zee thank you very much in part of this discussion. If you have received 5 points in Jul that means you didn't have 8 years exp at the time of May invitation. That explains whole your scenario. 

See again please don't take it as my advise. My recommendation would be to apply for both 189 and 190. Reason being that either 189 or 190 will go thru due to higher points. Also try to explore 261312 as well if you don't mind spending additional money on ACS; Other simple way is, increase Engish score, this may do wonders in securing ITA.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi all I have my wife on my EOI application as the only dependent but she is offshore and am in Sydney in TR will that effect my invitation time my agent told me not to worry you can have a dependent on your application even if they r offshore


----------



## SeemaR (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello,

Can anyone confirm the following:
1)When applying for a state sponsorship 190 Sub visa class, we need to check if our occupation is listed in the CSOL and when applying for the 189 Sub Visa Class, we need to check if our occupation is listed in the SOL. ? Is this true ?


Thanks
SR


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Wish NSW start sending invitations today and starts with me first.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I believe that NSW will start inviting this coming week


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

From the comments and facts depicted on this forum, it looks like many people are already waiting for 60 points for 189 visa and 65 points with 65 points in developer programmer category. I could read many posts for cases pending for invitation from June 2015 month in this category. It's unpredictable when NSW starts next round of invitation??


----------



## nice_raghav (Apr 19, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Zee thank you very much in part of this discussion. If you have received 5 points in Jul that means you didn't have 8 years exp at the time of May invitation. That explains whole your scenario.
> 
> See again please don't take it as my advise. My recommendation would be to apply for both 189 and 190. Reason being that either 189 or 190 will go thru due to higher points. Also try to explore 261312 as well if you don't mind spending additional money on ACS; Other simple way is, increase Engish score, this may do wonders in securing ITA.


Hi indy2aus,
Please include my details in the list as well..

Name - nice_raghav
Country - India
261112 - System Analyst
Points - 55
SS - 5
PTE- R-75,W-75,L-81,S-85
EOI Effect Date - 21/07/2015
Effect Time - 18:57:44

Thanks
nice_raghav


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

]

Hi
Please include my details in the list as well thanks

Name - Kavi
Country - Pakistan 
221213 - External Auditor
Points - 60
SS - 5
PTE- R-70,W-66,L-65,S-74
EOI Effect Date - 22/09/2015
Effect Time - 11:54:32

Thanks]


----------



## nimwarring (Sep 13, 2015)

*New to Forum*

Hi All
I am new to this forum so please help me. My wife and me are thinking to apply for NSW state sponsership (Southern Inland 489) under hotel manager. She got positive assessement from Vet from 6/12 to 8/14 and she continued her work with same company until july 2015 which makes 3 years experience. She doesn't have any hospitality qualification but she has masters in economics n diploma in management which is not highly relevant. 
Points
Age ------30
Ielts----0-----(L7.5, R7,,S7.5, W6)Overall 7
Masters 15 (Not relevant) 
Overseas Experience--5
Total---50 + (10 State)
I have just looked at spreadsheet and found that there were only 3 people who applied under hotel manager and they all wereinvited. could you tell me how much chances to get invited if we apply for it and our experienced assessed for 2 years and 2 months but our mara agent says that you dont need to reassess your experience for 3 years as it is a same company and you can show them pay slips etc.
Thanks in advance


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Keep an eye on Skill select guys as department may update ceilings,7 September result and State nomination figures on the website .

Thanks


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I'm not so sure that we are going to see any updates - I think DIBP and NSW guys might be having an extended winter holiday.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I'm not so sure that we are going to see any updates - I think DIBP and NSW guys might be having an extended winter holiday.



DIBP updates will happen today.Keep an eye on Skill select.
Thanks


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> ]
> 
> Hi
> Please include my details in the list as well thanks
> ...


Folks,
I am really sorry to inform you that right now I am focusing on 2613xx only.
If you PM me I can tell you that methodology for your category.

Best


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

jdesai said:


> DIBP updates will happen today.Keep an eye on Skill select.
> Thanks


How do you certain?


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi indy2aus,


Please check my details

Anzcode 261313
Eoi 09/jun/2015
Points 60(189)
English 10
Exp 5
Edu 15
Age 30


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Tick-tock. Workday is soon finished in Canberra.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi indy2aus,
> 
> 
> Please check my details
> ...


Hi Arun, 

Mostly, you would get in Oct draw. 

I think 190 team is waiting for 189 backlogs to be cleared or at least some sings of clearing. how can this be explained for high pointers invitation. Well, this can be explained that first in place why high pointers applied for 190 assuming they are interested.. Answers lies in their submission. 

If 60 pointers are not clearing in 189 then 190 team will start sending. For sure you will get at least 190.

Thanks


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi indy2aus,

Thanks a lot.

You gave me a lot of hope


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Frnds,

With super frustration offered by DIBP and NSW for ANZS Code 2611, last friday, I applied for VIC SS. Although, I am well aware of VIC rejection rate, just checking my luck over there. At the same time, there is no application charge for VIC


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

*Victoria Rejection*

I got this mail a moment ago

we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government. 

Does that implicitly means my skill sets are not required in their state, and that's why they have not selected me. But on the other hand I know people who got the same rejection sometime ago are now happily living there in Victoria with 189 Visa.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> I got this mail a moment ago
> 
> we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.
> 
> Does that implicitly means my skill sets are not required in their state, and that's why they have not selected me. But on the other hand I know people who got the same rejection sometime ago are now happily living there in Victoria with 189 Visa.


I should say that VIC tend to refuse quite often, i saw many refusals. Once you get 189 you can live wherever in AU you would like to.


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Folks,
> I am really sorry to inform you that right now I am focusing on 2613xx only.
> If you PM me I can tell you that methodology for your category.
> 
> Best


Hi,
could you please help me to know about my status?.
applied for Developer Programmar
Age : 30
Experience : 15
Education : 15
English : 0

Applied for NSW and 189
Can I get inviotation of 189 in October?


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> I got this mail a moment ago
> 
> we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.
> 
> ...


Hi can any one from Australia applymfor vic SS or they should has studied in VIC or there are any special requirements like work exp


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Sn_Rafi said:


> Hi,
> could you please help me to know about my status?.
> applied for Developer Programmar
> Age : 30
> ...


Folks ,

Please hold on your questions , those are with 60 , for 3 months. If you don't get 190 team will step in. Apply both and wait.

Safe bet is 189 as completely automated where 190 is manual.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Hi can any one from Australia applymfor vic SS or they should has studied in VIC or there are any special requirements like work exp


Anyone can apply, min work experience does not apply.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> kavimate85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi can any one from Australia applymfor vic SS or they should has studied in VIC or there are any special requirements like work exp
> ...


Thankyou so much I have already filed 190 and 189 with 60 points can i still file for VIC


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Thankyou so much I have already filed 190 and 189 with 60 points can i still file for VIC



No one stops you from doing it, i am not an expert, but as far as my understanding goes, 1. you need to creaate additional EOI and select VIC there, 2. then file application for SS to Victoria (its free).


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Folks ,
> 
> Please hold on your questions , those are with 60 , for 3 months. If you don't get 190 team will step in. Apply both and wait.
> 
> Safe bet is 189 as completely automated where 190 is manual.


Oh 189 is completely automated ?? . This information is new to me. 
,
Thanks a lot for the quick reply. My EOI Effective date is 1/Aug/2015. So, I could expect invitaion only in Nov or later.

By april I lose 5 points for age  . I have plan for PTE also (Third attempt  ).


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

@indy2aus: Why do you think '190 team' would "wait for the backlogs to clear" or "step in" to help the 55 point applicants? I don't think skilled migration is exactly philantrophy. I am sure everyone, including the states, prefer applicants with higher points. So, I doubt anyone is putting special effort in waiting for us, 55 point applicants, to get on board. I can only wish it worked like that ...


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Keep an eye on Skill select guys as department may update ceilings,7 September result and State nomination figures on the website .
> 
> Thanks


on which page of website I can see 7th September result? Can you please share the link here?

Regards


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> @indy2aus: Why do you think '190 team' would "wait for the backlogs to clear" or "step in" to help the 55 point applicants? I don't think skilled migration is exactly philantrophy. I am sure everyone, including the states, prefer applicants with higher points. So, I doubt anyone is putting special effort in waiting for us, 55 point applicants, to get on board. I can only wish it worked like that ...


You are exactly correct. It is not philanthropy . But no one knows whether 60 pointers will get 189 or not by 2016 Jun. So why will they take chance. Best thing is wait until backlog is clear which was piled up due to 2 months halt. Wait for 3 to 4 months then exact picture will emerge.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Anyone can apply, min work experience does not apply.


For victoria you got to have 3 yrs work experience of course it depends on occupation code as well. I am talking about most ICT occupations. Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> You are exactly correct. It is not philanthropy . But no one knows whether 60 pointers will get 189 or not by 2016 Jun. So why will they take chance. Best thing is wait until backlog is clear which was piled up due to 2 months halt. Wait for 3 to 4 months then exact picture will emerge.


Hi,

As I can see in your signature that you have mentioned that if your 189 visa is granted then you can work in New Zealand as well? is that true? or i am misunderstood ? Please confirm!


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

mrlenan said:


> on which page of website I can see 7th September result? Can you please share the link here?
> 
> Regards


Here you go.. 

SkillSelect

7th Sep results are not updated yet..!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> For victoria you got to have 3 yrs work experience of course it depends on occupation code as well. I am talking about most ICT occupations. Correct me if i am wrong.



but no post qualification


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zeesharp said:


> Hi,
> 
> As I can see in your signature that you have mentioned that if your 189 visa is granted then you can work in New Zealand as well? is that true? or i am misunderstood ? Please confirm!


As far as i understood, after research, this is not correct, however if there is any LAW which supports... then it might be interesting for some candidates.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

It seems today is another day of no upüdates, no invites, no anything. Anxiety!


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

bharathi039 said:


> Here you go..
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> 7th Sep results are not updated yet..!


Thanks to share. But this page does not tell anything about 190 invitations.


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Can anyone please help me to score 79 each in PTE Academic...My exam date 29th Sep.....i already had 65+ but dunno how to tackle to get highest...


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> As far as i understood, after research, this is not correct, however if there is any LAW which supports... then it might be interesting for some candidates.


. . 
Here is the reference. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-skilled-visa-189-can-i-work-new-zealand.html


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

sankaur said:


> Can anyone please help me to score 79 each in PTE Academic...My exam date 29th Sep.....i already had 65+ but dunno how to tackle to get highest...


Hi,

Please follow this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-442.html#post8208554


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Let's wait till friday again...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

It is thursday or friday... ) but i am certain its gonna be this week guys)


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

sankaur said:


> Can anyone please help me to score 79 each in PTE Academic...My exam date 29th Sep.....i already had 65+ but dunno how to tackle to get highest...


Subscribe to this thread, it has everything you need. You need to go through the previous post.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-443.html


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

I wish U all best of luck may this week bring some good news for all of us good night


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

The thread is so quiet recently  few "predictors", and "complainers" remain, with a occasional "howlongitwilltakers"  

And remember, after 1st of july till end of august how exciting it was?) all were predicting and guessing ))))) 

Nothing personal guys, just to cheer everyone up - all gonna be good))) 

The sun is rising... They might decide to invite people today ))) 

Have a good day)))


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Am about to sleep after my night shift so let's see when I wake up I get to see some thing exiting


----------



## Jay2551 (Aug 25, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Am about to sleep after my night shift so let's see when I wake up I get to see some thing exiting


Haha lol same here finished night shift good night mates


----------



## desiya91 (Sep 7, 2015)

I think September 25 will be the day when the invites will be given out. NSW takes in 4000 applications and there are 4 quarters in a year. For every 3 months 1000 applications will be given an invite. Considering that July is the start of the new financial year, September would be the 3rd month from July. Why the 25th? Only for the reason that the trend shows that invites were given out on Fridays. 
I'm not sure, but that's what I think. It also depends on NSW if they want to give out the invites at the end of the 1st quarter or at the beginning of 2nd quarter so it could be either on the 25th of September or 2nd of October. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

buddy,

I was granted 190 visa which requires me to stay in NSW state in the first two years, but I find a job in Melbourne. Should I inform NSW state for this change? and what's possibility for their approval? Appreciate for your kindly help in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

3 month, almost no invites. I have proposed before that nsw might follow vic and invite only really high pointers...

70+ points including SS. How many of people have 70+... On SS ... Maybe 10% - 20% thats would explain why they invited few people on 28th of august... 

And are waiting now to get more of these 70+.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

They might also align invite round to 189 and invite once in a month before 189 round.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

a21071 said:


> buddy, I was granted 190 visa which requires me to stay in NSW state in the first two years, but I find a job in Melbourne. Should I inform NSW state for this change? and what's possibility for their approval? Appreciate for your kindly help in advance.


As far as i know, you can not just inform them and go, it has 2 year condition which you have to meet.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

a21071 said:


> buddy,
> 
> I was granted 190 visa which requires me to stay in NSW state in the first two years, but I find a job in Melbourne. Should I inform NSW state for this change? and what's possibility for their approval? Appreciate for your kindly help in advance.


It is not a one way communication, you have to get the approval from them as you got the PR because NSW chose to sponsor you.


----------



## Ashnov28 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi experts I have applied my eoi for 489( 65 points) on 29 august 2015 and my visa is expiring on Oct 8 2015. Can anyone please suggest me what is the other option and when can I expect my invitation. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> As far as i know, you can not just inform them and go, it has 2 year condition which you have to meet.


i wonder.. do i have to work in the nominated occupation? what if i couldn't find any job related to the nominated occupation and decided to change my career instead?


----------



## Ashnov28 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi experts I have applied my eoi for 489( 65 points) on 29 august 2015 for external auditor and my visa is expiring on Oct 8 2015. Can anyone please suggest me what is the other option and when can I expect my invitation. 

And I have done master in professional accounting. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

a21071 said:


> buddy,
> 
> I was granted 190 visa which requires me to stay in NSW state in the first two years, but I find a job in Melbourne. Should I inform NSW state for this change? and what's possibility for their approval? Appreciate for your kindly help in advance.


Straight answer you cannot go to other state. This the problem with 190. You are obliged to stay in state: you will feel very sad about when losing opportunity when it knocks. I wish my points will increase soon. Otherwise, I may also end up with 190, I am afraid.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> i wonder.. do i have to work in the nominated occupation? what if i couldn't find any job related to the nominated occupation and decided to change my career instead?


You can work in whatever field you want, there are no restrictions as far as i am aware (i did not check though). However, you will have to do it in NSW. Otherwise you breaching conditions of your pr.


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

@a21071

I am in Australia from last 2 years and have seen numbers of people living and working comfortably in NSW while having PR sponsored by other states like SA or VIC. 

Cheer up and there is no problem for you to work anywhere as long as you are having PR. And secondly definitely it is against the terms of PR sponsored states but it does not allow any actions or breachment. 

Just enjoy your job and rear up...


----------



## a21071 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your information. 




Jeevmis said:


> @a21071
> 
> I am in Australia from last 2 years and have seen numbers of people living and working comfortably in NSW while having PR sponsored by other states like SA or VIC.
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeevmis said:


> @a21071 I am in Australia from last 2 years and have seen numbers of people living and working comfortably in NSW while having PR sponsored by other states like SA or VIC. Cheer up and there is no problem for you to work anywhere as long as you are having PR. And secondly definitely it is against the terms of PR sponsored states but it does not allow any actions or breachment. Just enjoy your job and rear up...


As far as law goes (from what i have understood with agent) its illegal and this is bad Advice. Some people use fraud to achieve certain goals - but it does not mean its legal it means they were not caught.


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

Well in other news, the Australian parliament changed leadership again two years after kicking out Gillard. May have an indirect effect on immigration policy, good or bad.


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

I am telling the reality check. and again it is your moral responsibility to serve in sponsor state but if you get job any other state then there is no law or rule which can stop you..

It is the fact and definitely your agent would be knowing this if he is good enough...


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> As far as law goes (from what i have understood with agent) its illegal and this is bad Advice. Some people use fraud to achieve certain goals - but it does not mean its legal it means they were not caught.


As proverb goes: as long as you are not caught you are king, once you are caught guilty. It is not be done BTW.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeevmis said:


> I am telling the reality check. and again it is your moral responsibility to serve in sponsor state but if you get job any other state then there is no law or rule which can stop you..
> 
> It is the fact and definitely your agent would be knowing this if he is good enough...


Well - there is a 2 year condition that he told me. As i said above, i've no seen myself a law, i've read some forum members who said on one thing, then another. 

I would suggest calling a CO and ask him if a person is allowed or not. 

But pointing to some people who are doing it and using as evidence as this is "right" is wrong, some people do not understand what the law is - and following their example is bad thing to do.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

You may like to look at the sticky thread at the top of the list of threads in this forum: 
Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> As far as law goes (from what i have understood with agent) its illegal and this is bad Advice. Some people use fraud to achieve certain goals - but it does not mean its legal it means they were not caught.


I've been living in Australia for 4 years. There are so many loopholes in Australian laws and so many things do not have clear definition.

From NSW's perspective they want:
1) Money from people through applications
2) More people outside of Sydney

In Australia there is no such thing as state income tax. So your income tax goes to federal government. NSW government does not earn anything from you.

What NSW government would not want:
You as an individual working in Sydney CBD in a non skilled occupation.

Why?
1) Sydney is overpopulated
2) Lots of demand for non skilled jobs from Australians
3) Unskilled people have the mentality of you stealing their jobs.


If NSW government wanted to ensure that you needed to be employed in your skilled occupation then they would be actually requesting resumes etc. just like Victorian government does and reject applicants based on their skills. They are not.

Anyway, going back to the intention. If you go to NSW and look for jobs, or employed before 190 visa granted in Australia but not in NSW and look jobs in NSW online. There isn't any issue with that. What they want is some commitment that would make NSW better. Afterall they are not issuing you a job seeker visa (and no such thing exists for Australia).

Another point is most occupations in NSW occupation list are actually the best for Sydney. For instance ICT jobs pay more in Sydney than anywhere else in Australia, and there are more jobs in Sydney than any other city. So it's pointless to go to another state and look for jobs.


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You can work in whatever field you want, there are no restrictions as far as i am aware (i did not check though). However, you will have to do it in NSW. Otherwise you breaching conditions of your pr.


Thanks for answering, I believe there is no restriction as well. No worries for being in NSW as I spent 3 years in Sydney and wish to go back there soon.


----------



## koms10son (Aug 26, 2015)

Visa: 190 | ANZSCO Code: 234112 | VETASSESS: 28-AUG-2015, Positive | IELTS: 13-Feb-2014: L9.0,R7.0,W7.0,S6.5 | EOI Submitted: 07-Sep-2015 with 190-55 points | SS= +5 [Waiting for NSW SS or 189 invitation] 
How long does NSW take to say Yes or No. Cheers


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Alrighty, another day with no news from NSW?  I am really starting to feel that something fishy is going on ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Alrighty, another day with no news from NSW?  I am really starting to feel that something fishy is going on ...


Maybe another reform of the system. It would explain why they are not inviting.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Well I stopped expecting invites except Fridays now...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Well I stopped expecting invites except Fridays now...


I think once everyone will stopped expecting they will start sending


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> I think once everyone will stopped expecting they will start sending


yes..i too stopped expecting.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> yes..i too stopped expecting.



Its like forum of expecting mums, "when are you expecting?" ahahah )) 

"My due date is sometimes in November for 189"


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think once everyone will stopped expecting they will start sending


Another expectation


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

koms10son said:


> Visa: 190 | ANZSCO Code: 234112 | VETASSESS: 28-AUG-2015, Positive | IELTS: 13-Feb-2014: L9.0,R7.0,W7.0,S6.5 | EOI Submitted: 07-Sep-2015 with 190-55 points | SS= +5 [Waiting for NSW SS or 189 invitation]
> How long does NSW take to say Yes or No. Cheers



You can't file 189 on 55 points


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> yes..i too stopped expecting.


I too stopped expecting. Left it in the hands of God. May God bless us all with invitations.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

When I first filed 189 and 190 i thought invitations for both will be sent on the same day like on 7th sep and then 2nd nov but later I came to know that 190 invitation round have no specific date since then m bit too exited every morning same like when U buy a lotto ticket abd think about winning it all the time


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> When I first filed 189 and 190 i thought invitations for both will be sent on the same day like on 7th sep and then 2nd nov but later I came to know that 190 invitation round have no specific date since then m bit too exited every morning same like when U buy a lotto ticket abd think about winning it all the time


Very good point))) but some are waiting for loooong))))


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

the delay can be caused by the fuss happening between turnbull and abbott, since last time when it happened with rudd, my friend whom his brother work in canberra said that it was a messy situation. also this morning, there is a rumor that dutton voluntarily resigned: (Immigration Minister Peter Dutton refuses to deny reports he offered his resignation)

not really sure how it will affect the invitation timeframe but maybe they are just playing 'wait and see' game


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I'd be really surprised if some political games between a few politicians would halt the NSW invitation process or delay the updates on DIBP website. Something is probably going on, but what it is, no one knows ...


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I'd be really surprised if some political games between a few politicians would halt the NSW invitation process or delay the updates on DIBP website. Something is probably going on, but what it is, no one knows ...


i am not sure myself, i am just speculating while waiting 
just like andrey said, let's hope there will be good news this week


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> the delay can be caused by the fuss happening between turnbull and abbott, since last time when it happened with rudd, my friend whom his brother work in canberra said that it was a messy situation. also this morning, there is a rumor that dutton voluntarily resigned: (Immigration Minister Peter Dutton refuses to deny reports he offered his resignation)
> 
> not really sure how it will affect the invitation timeframe but maybe they are just playing 'wait and see' game


Its highly unlikely and impractical as Immigration policies and program decides in financial budget every year at the time of financial year which is 31 July.Rest god knows.


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Its highly unlikely and impractical as Immigration policies and program decides in financial budget every year at the time of financial year which is 31 July.Rest god knows.


logical and make sense, well, i can be wrong  i can only hope that i will get the invite this month and probably see you all in sydney next year


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> logical and make sense, well, i can be wrong  i can only hope that i will get the invite this month and probably see you all in sydney next year


Because for us,It is immigration and visa and all that but for them its a business and they decide program in their financial budget.If you remember Abbot was highly criticize for bringing "money buy citizenship"when they were deciding for budget for immigration in last financial year.So its already decided for this financial year.


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Because for us,It is immigration and visa and all that but for them its a business and they decide program in their financial budget.If you remember Abbot was highly criticize for bringing "money buy citizenship"when they were deciding for budget for immigration in last financial year.So its already decided for this financial year.


yes, i remember, the $50k for citizenship program. well, i guess we will just have to keep on waiting then, as the same situation also happened in the last batch. fingers crossed we will all get invitation this month!


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> yes, i remember, the $50k for citizenship program. well, i guess we will just have to keep on waiting then, as the same situation also happened in the last batch. fingers crossed we will all get invitation this month!


Finger crossed


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

hello Frnds,

Excited to share my NSW invitation news with you all. Just got the mail before 20 mins.

NSW nomination application form for the subclass 190 visa
Valid until: 2015-09-30 11:59pm 

Best of luck to all


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> hello Frnds,
> 
> Excited to share my NSW invitation news with you all. Just got the mail before 20 mins.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Can you please update your points and code.

Thank you


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Congrats mate that's a great news what was Ur occupation


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Has it been updated on website too can you please check and confirm pease


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Kdp2015 said:


> Congrats. Can you please update your points and code.
> 
> Thank you


CODE:- 261112

DOE:- 22-July-2015

Point:- 70(with ss)


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

Anyone got their NSW nomination application approved recently? I was invited for NSW nomination on 28/08/15, submitted the application on 7/09/15. Occupation : General Accountant


----------



## Rhino12 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi Sadiislam

I got my invite the same day as you and also submitted my application on 7th. Still no invite. Just waiting patiently and checking my email at random hours with hope


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Kdp2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats. Can you please update your points and code.
> ...


Is it updated at skill select can you please check and update us please


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sadiislam said:


> Anyone got their NSW nomination application approved recently? I was invited for NSW nomination on 28/08/15, submitted the application on 7/09/15. Occupation : General Accountant


Sadiislam, did not see anyone yet from 28th batch yet getting an approval. 

Can you please add/update your record in the tracker (in my signature)? So we can monitor the progress NSW makes. 

Thanks


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

kavimate85 said:


> Has it been updated on website too can you please check and confirm pease



haven't checked yet...even through I didn't gone though the full email details as I want to share the news with all who waiting for update from NSW


----------



## Rhino12 (Aug 18, 2015)

I meant to say received nomination invite on 28th like you. And I applied as a Systems Analyst.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> kavimate85 said:
> 
> 
> > Has it been updated on website too can you please check and confirm pease
> ...


If you can let me know after checking because I have applied through my agent so I guess I won't get any email if am i bites I will have to call and confirm


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Sadiislam, did not see anyone yet from 28th batch yet getting an approval.
> 
> Can you please add/update your record in the tracker (in my signature)? So we can monitor the progress NSW makes.
> 
> Thanks


Alrightey done.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

kavimate85 said:


> If you can let me know after checking because I have applied through my agent so I guess I won't get any email if am i bites I will have to call and confirm


Hello Kavi,

No update in my EOI, only get an mail from [email protected]. Within the mail, there is a link for application "NSW nomination application form for the subclass 190 visa".

hope this will help.

thanks


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> kavimate85 said:
> 
> 
> > If you can let me know after checking because I have applied through my agent so I guess I won't get any email if am i bites I will have to call and confirm
> ...


Thanks a lot I will call my agent and ask thanks again


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Kavi,
> 
> No update in my EOI, only get an mail from [email protected]. Within the mail, there is a link for application "NSW nomination application form for the subclass 190 visa".
> 
> ...


Hi Amar,
Haven't you received 189 in Sept month draw. Interesting though


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Any mech engr received invitation?
Please share in forum.


----------



## chuckpat (May 27, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> CODE:- 261112
> 
> DOE:- 22-July-2015
> 
> Point:- 70(with ss)



Hi, you submitted State sponsorship for both NSW and VIC at the same time?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

So they only send invite to 70+ or 65 if your occupation is rare.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Kavi,
> 
> No update in my EOI, only get an mail from [email protected]. Within the mail, there is a link for application "NSW nomination application form for the subclass 190 visa".
> 
> ...


What happens when you login to skill select EOI? Does it show submitted or invited?


----------



## nimwarring (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi All
I am new to this forum so please help me. My wife and me are thinking to apply for NSW state sponsership (Southern Inland 489) under hotel manager. She got positive assessement from Vet from 6/12 to 8/14 and she continued her work with same company until july 2015 which makes 3 years experience. She doesn't have any hospitality qualification but she has masters in economics n diploma in management which is not highly relevant. 
Points
Age ------30
Ielts----0-----(L7.5, R7,,S7.5, W6)Overall 7
Masters 15 (Not relevant) 
Overseas Experience--5
Total---50 + (10 State)
I have just looked at spreadsheet and found that there were only 3 people who applied under hotel manager and they all wereinvited. could you tell me how much chances to get invited if we apply for it and our experienced assessed for 2 years and 2 months but our mara agent says that you dont need to reassess your experience for 3 years as it is a same company and you can show them pay slips etc.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Rhino12 (Aug 18, 2015)

Please share the link to the spreadsheet. I can't seem to find it. Thanks


----------



## navjot603 (May 16, 2014)

I is there any chance for 55+5 (SS) for NSW !! I have applied with above score in August and waiting .


----------



## navjot603 (May 16, 2014)

How to access the spreadsheet


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

spark92 said:


> So they only send invite to 70+ or 65 if your occupation is rare.


I think 65+ without SS.. 70 in total they invite.. )))


----------



## Rhino12 (Aug 18, 2015)

Cannot view in my mobile.


----------



## Bruce Bai (Sep 7, 2015)

Just heard one account applicant with 65+5 points get invented today, EOI submitted on 16 July.

No other information


----------



## mystique808 (Sep 16, 2015)

I got invited today! 70+5 pts External Auditor EOI submitted 9 September.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

where could i access the excel?


----------



## koms10son (Aug 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think 65+ without SS.. 70 in total they invite.. )))


Where do we find this information on 65+ SS(5) selection criteria. Thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

koms10son said:


> Where do we find this information on 65+ SS(5) selection criteria. Thank you.



Well, i assume so - i think one of the forum members posted that got inited with 70 points in total.


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

mystique808 said:


> I got invited today! 70+5 pts External Auditor EOI submitted 9 September.


Congrats on the invite. It seems NSW has sent couple of invites today.

BTW could you please share with us your points breakdown?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ok based on today we can say that many 70+ 5SS ot invited with DOE up to around today. 

Then those with 65+ 5SS got invited with DOE up to... well i dunno, but amar_klanti , 261112 with DOE of 27th July,2015 - with 65+ 55 got invted. 

Then myself as 65+ 5SS 261111 did not get an invite. with DOE 9th of September, 2015. Well, maybe i got but my agent did not e-mail me.


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Ok based on today we can say that many 70+ 5SS ot invited with DOE up to around today.
> 
> Then those with 65+ 5SS got invited with DOE up to... well i dunno, but amar_klanti , 261112 with DOE of 27th July,2015 - with 65+ 55 got invted.
> 
> Then myself as 65+ 5SS 261111 did not get an invite. with DOE 9th of September, 2015. Well, maybe i got but my agent did not e-mail me.


You would have been invited. What's your English proficiency?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

biriyani said:


> You would have been invited. What's your English proficiency?



Superior. PTE: R90/W90/S88/L82 

To be honest, i dont think so, i think there many of those 65+ who had DOE between July 1st and today, therefore - i think the next invite round i might get an invite. 

I will e-mail my agent tomorrow and see what he says though.


----------



## mystique808 (Sep 16, 2015)

biriyani said:


> Congrats on the invite. It seems NSW has sent couple of invites today.
> 
> BTW could you please share with us your points breakdown?


External Auditor - 221213
Age - 30pts
English Language Ability - 20pts
Educational Qualification - 15pts
Australian Study Requirement - 5pts

Total 70pts + 5pts SS


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I guess NSW is looking more into high point applicants. It is odd as to me it seems to defeat the whole purpose of 190. Most of the very same candidates would get an invitation of 189. Anyway, it seems I need to start pushing more with my IELTS. Funny, how IELTS 7.5+ or 8+ can make such a big difference.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I guess NSW is looking more into high point applicants. It is odd as to me it seems to defeat the whole purpose of 190. Most of the very same candidates would get an invitation of 189. Anyway, it seems I need to start pushing more with my IELTS. Funny, how IELTS 7.5+ or 8+ can make such a big difference.


I think you are fine, it just bunch of these with higher points will be invted first.. then you follow, but with you occupation - its quite rare, its going to be very soon.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> I think you are fine, it just bunch of these with higher points will be invted first.. then you follow, but with you occupation - its quite rare, its going to be very soon.


Hah, mate, you always make me happy! Hope you are right. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

All those who got invited please update us when your Eoi account gets updated at skill select I guess for this round 60+5 candidates are not yet invited let's hope for the best


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> All those who got invited please update us when your Eoi account gets updated at skill select I guess for this round 60+5 candidates are not yet invited let's hope for the best


It will get updated when NSW approves the application. But it seems like they are busy doing don't know what. I know it can take up to 12 weeks but seriously for my case they only have to verify my Australian degree, Degree Assessment, PTE, and age. I wonder why they are taking so long.


----------



## deeplakhanpal (Feb 11, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Ok based on today we can say that many 70+ 5SS ot invited with DOE up to around today.
> 
> Then those with 65+ 5SS got invited with DOE up to... well i dunno, but amar_klanti , 261112 with DOE of 27th July,2015 - with 65+ 55 got invted.
> 
> Then myself as 65+ 5SS 261111 did not get an invite. with DOE 9th of September, 2015. Well, maybe i got but my agent did not e-mail me.



If you think your agent didn't share the invite ... then whats your current status... and is there a way we can check as ... my case is also been handle by an agent .. so how can we check EOI status ????


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

What is the full form of DOE?

Well I was checking my immi account all day and called my agent at 4:30 he told me there is no invite sent yet for me am on 60+5 for external auditor.

However good thing is today nsw started to send invites for 70+5 and 65+5 so I guess once all these high pointers are sorted out they might start sending it to the ones with 60+5 and 55+5 I guess there r high chances many of 70 and 65 points candidates have also already received 189 invites on sept 7 and they might not go for 190 so may be next month there r more invites sent to ones with lower points


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> What is the full form of DOE? Well I was checking my immi account all day and called my agent at 4:30 he told me there is no invite sent yet for me am on 60+5 for external auditor. However good thing is today nsw started to send invites for 70+5 and 65+5 so I guess once all these high pointers are sorted out they might start sending it to the ones with 60+5 and 55+5 I guess there r high chances many of 70 and 65 points candidates have also already received 189 invites on sept 7 and they might not go for 190 so may be next month there r more invites sent to ones with lower points


Date of Effect 

Mate, how can you check your account? My agent does all for mei guess via organizationsl account.


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

As per current trend 65 pointers will defenetly get invite in this month. then 60 pointers . I guess all 55 pointers will start getting invited from next year.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm


andreyx108b said:


> kavimate85 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the full form of DOE? Well I was checking my immi account all day and called my agent at 4:30 he told me there is no invite sent yet for me am on 60+5 for external auditor. However good thing is today nsw started to send invites for 70+5 and 65+5 so I guess once all these high pointers are sorted out they might start sending it to the ones with 60+5 and 55+5 I guess there r high chances many of 70 and 65 points candidates have also already received 189 invites on sept 7 and they might not go for 190 so may be next month there r more invites sent to ones with lower points
> ...


Ask your agent to provide you with your Eoi reference number and password than U can check it online on http://skillselect.gov.au


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Just updating you guys on my timeline:

EOI submitted on 10th July with 60+5

IELTS of 9,8.5,8.5,7.5
Occupation: Accountant

Not invited till yet!


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Hey Red Man  Welcome.
> 
> Please add you case to tracker in my signature.


Added


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

So, NSW sent out some invitations today, on 16th of September.
Previously they handed out some some invites on 28th of August.

Would be interesting to know how many of the proposed 4000 invites have been used and is there any logic to these dates? Do we need to wait another 2+ weeks to hear that someone got an invite?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> So, NSW sent out some invitations today, on 16th of September.
> Previously they handed out some some invites on 28th of August.
> 
> Would be interesting to know how many of the proposed 4000 invites have been used and is there any logic to these dates? Do we need to wait another 2+ weeks to hear that someone got an invite?


We saw today, here 3 invites (i think i am correct on that one), so i would assume that again they have sent like 100 invites today. Which is very little. 

Like in Feb - June period, on this forum were few dozens of posts telling "i've been invited" on each round. 

However, they might invite tomorrow and Friday too i think. I hope they have just started the process properly. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

I can't see your signature mate.
Maybe because I'm using on Mobile version


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> I'm
> 
> Ask your agent to provide you with your Eoi reference number and password than U can check it online on SkillSelect


After login to skillselect where to check if you got invited or not? I believe it should be in Correspondence section... Kindly confirm. Thanks.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Some rich statistical analysis' are available at below location.
http://www.border.gov.au/about/reports-publications/research-statistics/statistics/live-in-australia

State and territory report is published on same page.

http://www.border.gov.au/about/repo...tistics/live-in-australia/state-and-territory

I haven't gone thru' the reports due to accessing them over mobile.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> kavimate85 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm
> ...


That's right


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

So for some magic friday came on wednsday ) very nice!)


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Hope to see some more magic Fridays on Thursdays too. ;P


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

List updated.
My Immigration Tracker | information 
best of luck to everyone for today's invitations.


----------



## Usman1234 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi all i am new in this forum i have got 55+5 points with ielts 7 in each submitted my eoi on 12/6/2015 as system analyst any idea or advise ?


----------



## Usman1234 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi all i am new in forum Please any one guide me on my case i have got 55+5 points with ielts 7 in each and submitted my eoi on 12/6/2015 but my Acs assessment expiring in november hoping to get a invitation before that feeling worried though


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Usman1234 said:


> Hi all i am new in forum Please any one guide me on my case i have got 55+5 points with ielts 7 in each and submitted my eoi on 12/6/2015 but my Acs assessment expiring in november hoping to get a invitation before that feeling worried though


I hope this helps.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ct-business-system-analysts-eoi-tracking.html


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

indy2aus said:


> Hi Amar,
> Haven't you received 189 in Sept month draw. Interesting though


Hello indy,

Yes, you are right, I was not invited for august and September 189 round. It was really frustrating.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

spark92 said:


> What happens when you login to skill select EOI? Does it show submitted or invited?


Hello Spark,

I guess there will be no changes in EOI status. EOI will change from submit to invite only after my application for NSW get approved.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Any Invite today?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

chuckpat said:


> Hi, you submitted State sponsorship for both NSW and VIC at the same time?


Chuckpat,

I was waiting for NSW invitation application for near about 60 days with 70 points. However, there were no sign of invitation and no one have any concrete information about NSW.Hence, last week I applied for VIC as my friends are working in Melbourne ICT industry although VIC rejection rate is high with my occupation (261112)


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

sadiislam said:


> It will get updated when NSW approves the application. But it seems like they are busy doing don't know what. I know it can take up to 12 weeks but seriously for my case they only have to verify my Australian degree, Degree Assessment, PTE, and age. I wonder  why they are taking so long.


Hello Sadiislam,

What is your occupation code? do you have any offshore working experience


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Usman1234 said:


> Hi all i am new in forum Please any one guide me on my case i have got 55+5 points with ielts 7 in each and submitted my eoi on 12/6/2015 but my Acs assessment expiring in november hoping to get a invitation before that feeling worried though


Hello Usman,

I wish, you will get the invitation before November. However, the occupation code 261112 is very competitive which also integrate with 261111 (Business Analyst) with existing backlog. Hence, for advance preparation, I will suggest you to renew your ACS assessment.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

NSW, it is time to start making business! I am more than happy to pay $300 plus $3600 into your budget and contribute myself to the service of Australia for the rest of my life. I have lived in Australia already for two years and I am as Aussie as one can get. Go-go-go!


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

No invitations today


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

ozengineer said:


> NSW, it is time to start making business! I am more than happy to pay $300 plus $3600 into your budget and contribute myself to the service of Australia for the rest of my life. I have lived in Australia already for two years and I am as Aussie as one can get. Go-go-go!


Oi! Oi! Oi!


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Is there a certain time of the day when NSW normally sends out invitations or can it be any time?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

ozengineer said:


> Is there a certain time of the day when NSW normally sends out invitations or can it be any time?


Too late now. It's 4 PM they are probably doing their weekend plan now.

I seriously started to think that the reason why they are sending invites on friday is because someone presses button by mistake when they are drunk after friday drinks:





Then someone notices and stops sending invites!


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Usman1234 said:


> Hi all i am new in forum Please any one guide me on my case i have got 55+5 points with ielts 7 in each and submitted my eoi on 12/6/2015 but my Acs assessment expiring in november hoping to get a invitation before that feeling worried though


i think in nsw rule, your acs assessment must be atleast 4months valid. you may check this if its correct.

if it is, you need to renew your acs.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys, i did get invited yesterday as ICT BA with 65+5 - my agent just e-mailed me few hours ago. 

I asked him few questions now. 

Does anyone has a relative in NSW who wrote a support letter for you? My brother is in Sydney he wants to support me with a letter. 

Bottom line it means, that there are not to many of 65+5 points and i think most of them got an invite yesterday - so the next turn is for 60+ then 55+ will follow.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, i did get invited yesterday as ICT BA with 65+5 - my agent just e-mailed me few hours ago.
> 
> I asked him few questions now.
> 
> ...


Congrats Andrey


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Congrats Andrey


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, i did get invited yesterday as ICT BA with 65+5 - my agent just e-mailed me few hours ago.
> 
> I asked him few questions now.
> 
> ...


Wow that's a great news I hope now they start with 60 n 55 points applicants.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, i did get invited yesterday as ICT BA with 65+5 - my agent just e-mailed me few hours ago.
> 
> I asked him few questions now.
> 
> ...


congrats... if thats the case, i'm far from the reality... ;(


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks very much guys  now we need to wait for invites for all of you


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello indy,
> 
> Yes, you are right, I was not invited for august and September 189 round. It was really frustrating.


Hi Amar,

You will get in Oct month. One thing I didn't understand, how come 60 pointers got ITA before 65 pointers exhaustion. Does this make sense to anyone here? dots are not connecting with their own rules.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, i did get invited yesterday as ICT BA with 65+5 - my agent just e-mailed me few hours ago.
> 
> I asked him few questions now.
> 
> ...


Andy, 

As always, you pass good encouragements to fellows here, you got real one today!!Buckle up for faster ride in processing. Congrats mate for well deserved one. 

Best


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Andy,
> 
> As always, you pass good encouragements to fellows here, you got real one today!!Buckle up for faster ride in processing. Congrats mate for well deserved one.
> 
> Best



Thx a lot Indy2aus  yeah, now need to wait for an approval


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, i did get invited yesterday as ICT BA with 65+5 - my agent just e-mailed me few hours ago.
> 
> I asked him few questions now.
> 
> ...


Hello Andrey,

I also have my brother lives in Sydney for ten years but I am not sure whether this will have any positive impact to my application. Kindly share your agent view regarding this.

thanks


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

indy2aus said:


> Hi Amar,
> 
> You will get in Oct month. One thing I didn't understand, how come 60 pointers got ITA before 65 pointers exhaustion. Does this make sense to anyone here? dots are not connecting with their own rules.


Its shouldn't be!!! So far I know no 60 pointers got 189 ITA for occupation code 2611 in this financial year 2015-2016. You can also check the august pro-data result publish by DIBP.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Andrey,
> 
> I also have my brother lives in Sydney for ten years but I am not sure whether this will have any positive impact to my application. Kindly share your agent view regarding this.
> 
> thanks



Yes, from legal point of view there are no impact - however, from my agent point of view and i fully trust him (he was recommended to me by people and the way he does things i am very happy) he said, that it usually strengthen your application. Therefore, i have decided to include a letter.


----------



## koms10son (Aug 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, i did get invited yesterday as ICT BA with 65+5 - my agent just e-mailed me few hours ago.
> 
> I asked him few questions now.
> 
> ...


You made you day. Congratulations


----------



## Usman1234 (Sep 17, 2015)

No i did double cheack there is no such things mention on bith websites


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Its shouldn't be!!! So far I know no 60 pointers got 189 ITA for occupation code 2611 in this financial year 2015-2016. You can also check the august pro-data result publish by DIBP.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, I thought yours 2613 yet I realized that 2611, this explains well, so I am not good at giving opinion on this. Enjoy the feast of invite!!


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Thx a lot Indy2aus  yeah, now need to wait for an approval


Congts Mate !! Good One !!

Any idea that how long the approval process might take ? Are you going with Nomination or will you wait for 189 in Oct?


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

Usman1234 said:


> No i did double cheack there is no such things mention on bith websites



True mate
As far as i know everything should be valid at the time of visa invitation. 
Doesn't matter if your english score or assessment expires after invitation and before visa lodgement. 

Experts please correct me if i an wrong? 

Why wouldn't you renew your assessment if you have any work experience? 
or by doing a PY Program - Enroll now, you will be graduated in July 2016. You can have your assessment in Aug 2016 (Just an investment of money and time)


----------



## Usman1234 (Sep 17, 2015)

because i am a dick and didnt do the py course when i did finish my degree in 2013 aug and it took me 4 months to get my ielts 7 in each and afterwards i think it shoudnt be a problem for me any more buf m lacking points right now of the age i am 24 but turning 25 in oct buf again my assement expires in november :smirk:ensive:


True mate
As far as i know everything should be valid at the time of visa invitation. 
Doesn't matter if your english score or assessment expires after invitation and before visa lodgement. 

Experts please correct me if i an wrong? 

Why wouldn't you renew your assessment if you have any work experience? 
or by doing a PY Program - Enroll now, you will be graduated in July 2016. You can have your assessment in Aug 2016 (Just an investment of money and time)[/QUOTE]


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Best of luck for today every one


----------



## richdho (Sep 14, 2015)

I was wondering if NSW still testing/improving their sorting algorithm. Even if not, what do think the algorithm would be? I think the difficult part is you need to consider the occupations, what do you suggest?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Best of luck to you too, Kavinmate85, and everyone else on the board! 

richdho, that's an interesting question and one that I have been wondering about too. It is obvious that high point applicants should get the invitations first. However, it seems to me that most of the high point applicants come from a selected two or three occupations. How does it affect other occupations and applicants with lower points? I suppose they do wish to diversify their labourforce.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Meanwhile, DIBP has updated their stats - SkillSelect .

If I understand correcty, only 33 visa 190 invitations were given by NSW in July!!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

ozengineer said:


> Meanwhile, DIBP has updated their stats - SkillSelect .
> 
> If I understand correcty, only 33 visa 190 invitations were given by NSW in July!!


Yup that's right! What a shame!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

richdho said:


> I was wondering if NSW still testing/improving their sorting algorithm. Even if not, what do think the algorithm would be? I think the difficult part is you need to consider the occupations, what do you suggest?


Considering it's very slow, must be bogosort (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogosort )


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Did anyone noticed..?? DIBP is back on track with conducting two draws per month. Looks like they are still trying to fit the best process.. This will give more clear picture on high demand occupation codes and it's backlog clearance..


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

I got an invitation to apply for the nomination.. I have 75 points for 2611 (nsw 190) .. And for 189 i have 70 .. the last cut off for accountants was 6th august with 70 points.. now there are 2 rounds one is on 9th and other one is on 23 oc.. my eoi was lodged on 5th september.. What should i do.. shall i withdraw 190 and focus on 189 ? im so confused right now..please help


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Tired said:


> I got an invitation to apply for the nomination.. I have 75 points for 2611 (nsw 190) .. And for 189 i have 70 .. the last cut off for accountants was 6th august with 70 points.. now there are 2 rounds one is on 9th and other one is on 23 oc.. my eoi was lodged on 5th september.. What should i do.. shall i withdraw 190 and focus on 189 ? im so confused right now..please help


when did you get it? Today?

If I were you i wouldn't risk it mate. Best thing you can do is, wait for 13 days and then apply 2 days before your invite expires, NSW would take about 3-4 weeks to approve your EOI. Meanwhile if you can get EOI approval for 189 then you can just cancel your NSW nomination and lose your $300. IMO that's worth losing it.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I hope NSW gets back on track too and 189 and 190 visas won't interfere each other too much.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Tired said:


> I got an invitation to apply for the nomination.. I have 75 points for 2611 (nsw 190) .. And for 189 i have 70 .. the last cut off for accountants was 6th august with 70 points.. now there are 2 rounds one is on 9th and other one is on 23 oc.. my eoi was lodged on 5th september.. What should i do.. shall i withdraw 190 and focus on 189 ? im so confused right now..please help


Hi congrats did you get it today ??


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Spark, 
Can u share the exact link where all the info has been published abt invitaion.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Bad news for Auditors as ceiling have been reached for them for 189.Skill select will held invitation rounds twice a month from October means they are struggling in new process and going back to old one.
NSW have given 33 nominations for 190 in July which is highly ambiguous as in July the figure was 75 in last 189 round and may be 33 nominations were given in August and can be printing mistake on skill select website as it always happens with them.
The accountants are really going fast and unpredictable as there points cut off have increased and hanging around 70 points which is not good for the people and their occupation.As predicted 189 has cleared till 27 July for 189 for other occupations means not subject to pro-rata which is good for them.
So hope for the best for 190 as 189 looks good relatively for other occupations.

Thanks


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Dear,
I didn't see much engineers who got the invitation. I hv applied my EOI on 111/07/2015 for 233411, Electronics Engineer with 55 + 5(SS) but no success yet. Not my occupation even other engineer's occupation also not seen


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

3 days ago kevin...


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

spark92 said:


> when did you get it? Today?
> 
> If I were you i wouldn't risk it mate. Best thing you can do is, wait for 13 days and then apply 2 days before your invite expires, NSW would take about 3-4 weeks to approve your EOI. Meanwhile if you can get EOI approval for 189 then you can just cancel your NSW nomination and lose your $300. IMO that's worth losing it.



Thanfor sharing you views bro.. that is what i hae decided so far i will apply on the last day.. but i have heard they give u the nomination in 1 week also sometimes.. Then i think with 70 points in 189 .. i have my chances to get invited . I dont want to waste my effort to get 8 each in english if i was gona go for 190 in the first place..  lets see what my brain makes me do :?


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Bad news for Auditors as ceiling have been reached for them for 189.Skill select will held invitation rounds twice a month from October means they are struggling in new process and going back to old one.
> NSW have given 33 nominations for 190 in July which is highly ambiguous as in July the figure was 75 in last 189 round and may be 33 nominations were given in August and can be printing mistake on skill select website as it always happens with them.
> The accountants are really going fast and unpredictable as there points cut off have increased and hanging around 70 points which is not good for the people and their occupation.As predicted 189 has cleared till 27 July for 189 for other occupations means not subject to pro-rata which is good for them.
> So hope for the best for 190 as 189 looks good relatively for other occupations.
> ...



Means I have to rely on 190 only now for external auditor can I assess my degree as general accountant and submit for 189 again as I can go for taxation accountant, management accountant, external auditor and general accountant on my current degree. I wish I get 190 for external auditor soon almost a month now since I filed my Eoi m very worried now


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I'm happy that some people have the privilege to pick and choose, but yet I don't understand why they apply for 190, if they know that they aren't realy interested in it.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Means I have to rely on 190 only now for external auditor can I assess my degree as general accountant and submit for 189 again as I can go for taxation accountant, management accountant, external auditor and general accountant on my current degree. I wish I get 190 for external auditor soon almost a month now since I filed my Eoi m very worried now


Yes,If you can change your occupation then its fine as 189 is closed for this year as ceiling reached and you have to rely on 190 only for rest of year under Auditor occupation.
Thanks.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Yes,If you can change your occupation then its fine as 189 is closed for this year as ceiling reached and you have to rely on 190 only for rest of year under Auditor occupation.
> Thanks.


Just wondering how many Eoi can we file is there any limit


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Mind-boggling. Have they changed their policies and lowered the quota or are they going to pour us over with invites at one point? Hopes go out for the latter.

September 25th seems to be a bit more symbolic date. It is the last Friday of September as well as the last friday of the first quarter, i.e 3 months of migration year will be done!


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

kavimate85 said:


> Just wondering how many Eoi can we file is there any limit


There is no limit. You can submit as many as you want.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

I am trying my level best to improve my Language score and get my self out from this 55 points curse (_no offense to anyone plz_)... so I never have to look back to 190 list again... 
But I don't know why people who can easily go for 189 still select 190 in creed or selfishness... My words might be hard to swallow but it is the truth... we can easily find people who are more than happy to step on others' hopes...


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> I am trying my level best to improve my Language score and get my self out from this 55 points curse (no offense to anyone plz)... so I never have to look back to 190 list again...
> But I don't know why people who can easily go for 189 still select 190 in creed or selfishness... My words might be hard to swallow but it is the truth... we can easily find people who are more than happy to step on others' hopes...


Any invitation today?


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> I am trying my level best to improve my Language score and get my self out from this 55 points curse (_no offense to anyone plz_)... so I never have to look back to 190 list again...
> But I don't know why people who can easily go for 189 still select 190 in creed or selfishness... My words might be hard to swallow but it is the truth... we can easily find people who are more than happy to step on others' hopes...


Mate I applied for both on 60 points for external auditor and now 189 ceiling is full so 190 is my only option left why should we take chances there is no surety when these rules might change so why should we risk our hardwork it is not about minimum points but the race for maximum points so stop blaming others we r not doing any thing illegal


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> I am trying my level best to improve my Language score and get my self out from this 55 points curse (_no offense to anyone plz_)... so I never have to look back to 190 list again...
> But I don't know why people who can easily go for 189 still select 190 in creed or selfishness... My words might be hard to swallow but it is the truth... we can easily find people who are more than happy to step on others' hopes...


Hey Tanzeel,

After lot of message exchanges, I figured out that many people don't know the difference and strategy to deal this based on their points. In certain occupations, it was compulsion to apply both due to surrounded ambiguity on quota limits. Hence, my signature.Don't worry, I have a feeling that 190 team won't take chance for not filling 189 slots. If limits are given, they will try to fill 189 and 190 wisely. That is what it is happening now.

Best


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hello guys, I filed my EOI with 60 points including SS for NSW.My occupation is external auditor.Kindly advice me whether I should go for 489 or wait for 190 if there is any chance??I filed my EOI on 3rd September with 30 points for age, 10 for PTE and 15 for degree.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hii kavimate..is 189 ceiling full for external auditors now??r u offshore or onshore?


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

If I try to improve my PTE score but my scores end up being lower than even 65 each then will the authorities consider my recent score or the one whichever I wish for??


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Its upto you, you can submit your best score.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Again 2 invitation rounds in 189 from oct'15. Immi updated the details just now.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

*What are the Chances?*

Hi,

I have received 60 points overall and applied for 189 Cat. Visa. Scores for PTE are below:-

Position Applied- 261111
L/W/S/R:- 79/79/71/74
EOI Filed:- 14/09/2015

Yet to Receive Invitation
For Visa Caregory State Applied for NSW.
What are the Chances ?


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

*What are the Chances?*



indy2aus said:


> Hey Tanzeel,
> 
> After lot of message exchanges, I figured out that many people don't know the difference and strategy to deal this based on their points. In certain occupations, it was compulsion to apply both due to surrounded ambiguity on quota limits. Hence, my signature.Don't worry, I have a feeling that 190 team won't take chance for not filling 189 slots. If limits are given, they will try to fill 189 and 190 wisely. That is what it is happening now.
> 
> Best


Hi,

I have received 60 points overall and applied for 189 Cat. Visa. Scores for PTE are below:-

Position Applied- 261111
L/W/S/R:- 79/79/71/74
EOI Filed:- 14/09/2015

Yet to Receive Invitation
For Visa Caregory State Applied for NSW.
What are the Chances ?


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Again 2 invitation rounds in 189 from oct'15. Immi updated the details just now.


Is this for all occupations? Of course it must, but I want to confirm.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

2 invitation rounds will not change situation much. It will be a benefit for 60 pointers though... but only if and when.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

^Yeah, the only positive thing for 60 pointers is that they will have a twice-a-month update on how slow/fast the invites are moving for them so they can assess the earliest date that they can expect an invite.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

With the influx of updates and news, the question is if NSW is ever planning to wake up?


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

All, 

Immigration website has been updated on 189 selection. It seems until 9gh may all 60 pointers cleared. So one week advanced than previous round, which was on 3nf Apr. Going forward, this advancement will be higher clearing 60 pointers in 189. So chances for 190 with 55 pointers will be much higher. Fingers crossed.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> With the influx of updates and news, the question is if NSW is ever planning to wake up?


It seems like they continue to invite but very slowly... 

...as i was saying before, it might be that they will invite these guys with higher points at first - and then towards mid of financial year (say Janaury) in order to fill-up the quota they will do massive invites like last year.


----------



## kapadnis (Jul 25, 2015)

*EOI submitted in September 2015*

Hi 

I have submitted EOI for 190 visa with below details - 

Skilled - Subclass - 190 | Software Engineer - 261313
ACS - ACS Positive Result received
IELTS - Competent
Total points - 60 for 190 VISA.

When can I expecect Invitation mail from NSW ? any guess ?

THanks
Rahul


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kapadnis said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 190 visa with below details -
> 
> ...


:welcome:

No one can really tell you, many people are waiting. You can see in the tracker in my signature. 

However, with IELTS less than 7 min, the competition will be intense... many people have IELTS 7+ :juggle:


----------



## kapadnis (Jul 25, 2015)

*thanks for the reply !!*



andreyx108b said:


> :welcome:
> 
> No one can really tell you, many people are waiting. You can see in the tracker in my signature.
> 
> However, with IELTS less than 7 min, the competition will be intense... many people have IELTS 7+ :juggle:



thanks for the reply !!

Will it be good to get ACS done of my wife, it will add 5 more points ? any suggession.


----------



## bryan00 (Apr 24, 2015)

yep


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii kavimate..is 189 ceiling full for external auditors now??r u offshore or onshore?


Hi I am onshore and yes ceiling is full so I have to only rely on 190 now but on Monday i will full assess my degree for general accountant and file Eoi for 190 and 189 as General accountabt too as U never know will we be able to get invitation on external auditor on 190 plus I will get 5 extra points by November 10 so I hope it will help me a little as my professional year will end currently I have 60 points


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hii,so u have to surrender ur previous assessment in order to get assessment for accountant gen right?? Actually I m offshore I want to know as orana is sponsoring external auditor for 489 without work exp, will I be able to get orana sponsorship for 489 with 65 points ?? And if I do is it worth going out there??


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii,so u have to surrender ur previous assessment in order to get assessment for accountant gen right?? Actually I m offshore I want to know as orana is sponsoring external auditor for 489 without work exp, will I be able to get orana sponsorship for 489 with 65 points ?? And if I do is it worth going out there??


I don't think so I will have to surrender I can keep this n reasses under general accountant but still m not sure as I will see my agent on Monday and going for regional 489 is still not a good option if U r on 65 points as not too many jobs I would say hardly any jobs you will end up doing odd jobs to pay Ur bills but still you never know but if U had 55 points then it would have been a good move but still I don't any one living there so U should ask any one with more knowledge


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Actually I enquired abut this from CPA and they told me that they can issue one assessment at a time only so I have to forfeit my current assessment to apply for new assessment..and regarding my query I have 55 points on my own plus 10 points of regional nomination..will I surely get an invitation for regional area with these points..I actually have few frnds in regional areas and they say that having this visa will Atleast give me something while waiting for 190 with 60 points isn't worth it actually.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Actually I enquired abut this from CPA and they told me that they can issue one assessment at a time only so I have to forfeit my current assessment to apply for new assessment..and regarding my query I have 55 points on my own plus 10 points of regional nomination..will I surely get an invitation for regional area with these points..I actually have few frnds in regional areas and they say that having this visa will Atleast give me something while waiting for 190 with 60 points isn't worth it actually.


I can confirm you about assessment on Monday I did mine from icaa and I guess there is no condition like that and yes for 55 points it is a good option you will have to work on tax for one year with any kind of job to be eligible for PR


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Hey Tanzeel,
> 
> After lot of message exchanges, I figured out that many people don't know the difference and strategy to deal this based on their points. In certain occupations, it was compulsion to apply both due to surrounded ambiguity on quota limits. Hence, my signature.Don't worry, I have a feeling that 190 team won't take chance for not filling 189 slots. If limits are given, they will try to fill 189 and 190 wisely. That is what it is happening now.
> 
> Best


I totally understand the requirement of certain occupations, but thay are just few and their applicants are also very few... If you see the spread sheet most of the 60+ or 70+ applicants are from ICT field... Which never had any requirement for you to only go for 190... This is pure greed... And I also understand the fact that this will never stop!!!


----------



## puneetajrawat (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I am new here. Posting my details

ANZSCO Code: 263312: TELECOMMUNICATIONS NETWORK ENGINEER 
EA Applied: 15th May 2015
EA Positive: 14th September 2015
IELTS: 6.5
EOI:190 (60 Points): 24th June 2015
PCC :
EOI Invitation:
Medicals: 
Visa Lodged: 
CO assigned:
Grant:


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Just a quick question, is it allowed to submit eoi before your assessment is ready?
> 
> Please add your details to the link in my signature.


One can submit even visa application and upload all docs even before applying for educational degree assessment!!!


----------



## Usman1234 (Sep 17, 2015)

Plz any one can give me the answer for this with authenticity that i am turning 25 in oct 13 which means that i will have another 5 points towards dibs is that possible can i lodge my eoi now with that by the time they reply i may be get to 25 ?


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hii,those who have got 79 each in PTE-A plz give me few tips..I will have a go at it to make 10 more points.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Usman yes u can apply now.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> One can submit even visa application and upload all docs even before applying for educational degree assessment!!!


 Not sure what exclamation marks are for. 

However, according to some posts on forum and some users and agents - EOI date must be post IELTS results and Skills Assessment. 

I was in similar situation and i concluded - its not something i would do.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Not sure what exclamation marks are for.
> 
> However, according to some posts on forum and some users and agents - EOI date must be post IELTS results and Skills Assessment.
> 
> I was in similar situation and i concluded - its not something i would do.


Ha ha ha...immi account can be created even though you don't have submitted EOI. But your application will not be considered till the time other docs are ready to upload.
Hope now I am a bit clear in expression of meaning.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I am pretty sure it can be.

However if you are invited, and your SA or IELTS is post Invite for example - your visa may be then refused. Plenty of posts about it. 

As i said - i say what i took from other members, i dont have experience myself.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Hope NSW wakes up next week. We hav been kept too long in the dark. 8)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Hope NSW wakes up next week. We hav been kept too long in the dark. 8)


 They will - as this 2 monthly invite return will also help, as high Pointers, like 65+ will be picked quicker for 189 and wont go for 190.


----------



## malik.umair56 (Feb 16, 2015)

just noticed below for 189:
The points score and the visa date of effect cut-off for the above occupations in the 7 September 2015 invitation round is as follows. Below points score and visa date of effect is for Skilled Independent (subclass 189).
Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 7 September 2015 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 6 August 2015 11.13 am


----------



## malik.umair56 (Feb 16, 2015)

SkillSelect – 7 September 2015 round results


----------



## geetsingh (Apr 22, 2015)

Dear All,

A small query - 

Hi All,

A small query - 

Do we have to show the funds at time of filling EOI under 190?

In my case a family of 3(myself, wife & a child), funds of 35000$ minimum??

Is showing of funds starts from the date when we file EOI, means is it mandate to show funds while filing EOI too?

Also, do we have have to pay NSW SS fee post they invite us or is it paid while filing the EOI??

Fees of 300$.

Any fast reply would help soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

geetsingh said:


> Dear All, A small query - Hi All, A small query - Do we have to show the funds at time of filling EOI under 190? In my case a family of 3(myself, wife & a child), funds of 35000$ minimum?? Is showing of funds starts from the date when we file EOI, means is it mandate to show funds while filing EOI too? Also, do we have have to pay NSW SS fee post they invite us or is it paid while filing the EOI?? Fees of 300$. Any fast reply would help soon.


For nsw funds are not required. 

Yes, 300 is a fee when they select you and you apply for an approval.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Tanzeel said:


> I am trying my level best to improve my Language score and get my self out from this 55 points curse (_no offense to anyone plz_)... so I never have to look back to 190 list again...
> But I don't know why people who can easily go for 189 still select 190 in creed or selfishness... My words might be hard to swallow but it is the truth... we can easily find people who are more than happy to step on others' hopes...


There are a lot of valid reasons why people who have 60 points submit EOI for both 189 and 190. Unless you understand their circumstances, I suggest not using words like 'greed' or 'selfishness'.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> There are a lot of valid reasons why people who have 60 points submit EOI for both 189 and 190. Unless you understand their circumstances, I suggest not using words like 'greed' or 'selfishness'.


I agree. Everyone have thier own circumstances.


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

Guys need some serious suggestion. 

Done EOI for 2611 for 60 points on 07/07/2015. As my Acs is due to expire in Jan 2016, i have no hope to get an invitation for 189 before or in JAN. My only hope was 190. 
Now keeping in mind that NSW process is going at snails pace, I am also loosing hope on this. 

My available options are :

Enrol in PYP (to get a new ACS Assessment)and hope for NSW invitation at least by Nov 2015 and withdraw from PYP once invited loosing $5500 or even more as it depends on when i withdraw from the program 
OR
Complete PYP by August next year which gives 5 extra points but again i am loosing points for my age in Oct 2016 but still i can file an EOI with 60points next year hopefully for 2613

Appreciate your suggestion.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

sumanth1627 said:


> Guys need some serious suggestion.
> 
> Done EOI for 2611 for 60 points on 07/07/2015. As my Acs is due to expire in Jan 2016, i have no hope to get an invitation for 189 before or in JAN. My only hope was 190.
> Now keeping in mind that NSW process is going at snails pace, I am also loosing hope on this.
> ...


What about enrolling to IELTS 8 courses?


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I agree. Everyone have thier own circumstances.


True andrey... and my circumstance is just one among few.


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

spark92 said:


> What about enrolling to IELTS 8 courses?


Well thats a good idea 
but it took like more than 3 PTE attempts to score 65 in Reading module.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Appledeuce said:


> There are a lot of valid reasons why people who have 60 points submit EOI for both 189 and 190. Unless you understand their circumstances, I suggest not using words like 'greed' or 'selfishness'.


+1

That gives me the right to say all offshore applicants who do not have a job offer or not too sure if they are going to come to Australia straight that they are selfish and greedy because I am present in Australia and they are risking my presence in Australia. Am I saying that? No. 
Recently a job that I interviewed wanted to offer me a position but when they learnt that my visa is expiring soon they simply didn't offer me a position. If the people I mentioned above didn't apply for EOI at all, then I would probably had my PR now and got the job offer. Am I angry at them? No, because just like anyone else having a PR is not someone's RIGHT, it is an opportunity, just like anything else when there are more demand than supply the supplier has to be picky.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

sumanth1627 said:


> Well thats a good idea
> but it took like more than 3 PTE attempts to score 65 in Reading module.


Did you try IELTS? Most of us cannot get the desired score from writing part, because the writing part has different question styles that most of us don't know how to write something good.

Definitely give it a go and see what you can get.


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Did you try IELTS? Most of us cannot get the desired score from writing part, because the writing part has different question styles that most of us don't know how to write something good.
> 
> Definitely give it a go and see what you can get.


I have tried before ....but will try again
Anyways thanks for your suggestion spark.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

IELTS writing section is indeed pain in the bum. I am quite good at English -- listening/reading 9.0 and speaking 8.5. I consider writing to be my forté. However, my first IELTS attempt proved me wrong and I got 'only' 7.5. I don't know what it is about this section. Perhaps it is the time limit or maybe the ridiculous randomness of topics. Whatever it is, writing is the reason why I am struggling to get my Australian dream.


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

Any one can suggest please whether I will be invited in External Auditor with 60 + 5 (SS) = 65 190

Really Worried as 189 Auditor already reached the limit? Can ANyone suggest what to do as my Visa Expires in 10 Days time.

Awaiting for your kind response. Thankyou


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kapeelkumar said:


> Any one can suggest please whether I will be invited in External Auditor with 60 + 5 (SS) = 65 190 Really Worried as 189 Auditor already reached the limit? Can ANyone suggest what to do as my Visa Expires in 10 Days time. Awaiting for your kind response. Thankyou


Mate, even if you get selected, you need to get your nomination approved - which takes up to 12 weeks, or usually 4-6 weeks. It will be more than luck if you manage to get both elected and invited within next 10 days, -minus sunday and next weekend which makes it 6 days.


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, even if you get selected, you need to get your nomination approved - which takes up to 12 weeks, or usually 4-6 weeks. It will be more than luck if you manage to get both elected and invited within next 10 days, -minus sunday and next weekend which makes it 6 days.


Then What do you suggest? Even I m worried whether NSW will invite me on 65 points or not? I have no hope left seems...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kapeelkumar said:


> Then What do you suggest? Even I m worried whether NSW will invite me on 65 points or not? I have no hope left seems...


I have no idea on your options. I am just stating what current situations is. You may want to talk to a MARA agent - he or she might advise.


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you dear


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kapeelkumar said:


> Thank you dear


Not at all mate  good luck!

If you need a reliable MARA agent please PM.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Not at all mate  good luck!
> 
> If you need a reliable MARA agent please PM.


R roll in any cheap post diploma course and get a student visa


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey Follows,

I'm really sick of waiting - since 1 July 2015. I wanna go for Western Australia sponsorship. I just wonder whether it would affect my NSW's application.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mahsa1 said:


> Hey Follows,
> 
> I'm really sick of waiting - since 1 July 2015. I wanna go for Western Australia sponsorship. I just wonder whether it would affect my NSW's application.


Your profession is quite rare. Why would they not send an invite, strange. 

I think many people have different EOIs for different SS - and some get approved for both one after another. However, this needs to checked specifically for different states.


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Mahsa1 said:


> Hey Follows,
> 
> I'm really sick of waiting - since 1 July 2015. I wanna go for Western Australia sponsorship. I just wonder whether it would affect my NSW's application.


Dear you are sick of waiting from 1st July few people are here who are waiting from April 2015. Have patience


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> IELTS writing section is indeed pain in the bum. I am quite good at English -- listening/reading 9.0 and speaking 8.5. I consider writing to be my forté. However, my first IELTS attempt proved me wrong and I got 'only' 7.5. I don't know what it is about this section. Perhaps it is the time limit or maybe the ridiculous randomness of topics. Whatever it is, writing is the reason why I am struggling to get my Australian dream.


Dude!!! I was beaten up like brute in this IELTS chaos or anomaly. I missed few notches (0.5 narrow miss, consistently clocked 6.5) in writing though I clocked 9 in R/L. Don't know whether cry or crib. With never mind attitude, I am trying for bulls-eye in PTE now. Let me see where I will land in PTE.

They want to suck money and we want PR. Get ball-rolling in PR process folks!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> Dear you are sick of waiting from 1st July few people are here who are waiting from April 2015. Have patience


I think there are some trom November 2014...


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Do I need a current passport to send EOI or is it possible to register with birth certificate or national identity card ? My passport expired end of August, I applied for a new one this week but it is not going to come out until last days of September, maybe early October due to high demand at the moment. Would it be possible to update my EOI with new passport details after applying with another document ?

Not that 10 days is going to change anything for NSW SS and I have no realistic expectations of getting invitation, but I was just curious and obviously still want to apply as soon as possible.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Dude!!! I was beaten up like brute in this IELTS chaos or anomaly. I missed few notches (0.5 narrow miss, consistently clocked 6.5) in writing though I clocked 9 in R/L. Don't know whether cry or crib. With never mind attitude, I am trying for bulls-eye in PTE now. Let me see where I will land in PTE.
> 
> They want to suck money and we want PR. Get ball-rolling in PR process folks!!!


Am sure U will get it easily in PTE I was facing the same problem getting 8 and above in L,R and s but 6 in writing but got 65+ in all in PTE in first attempt


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Your profession is quite rare. Why would they not send an invite, strange.
> 
> I think many people have different EOIs for different SS - and some get approved for both one after another. However, this needs to checked specifically for different states.


Thanks for the response Andrey! I was about to apply for another state one month ago. However, I saw some posts - I'm not really sure where I read them- said if a state finds out that you applied for multiple state sponsorship they're not gonna invite you!?!?!?! But apparently you see no harm to apply for WA? 

P.S. I'm fit into WA's sponsorship conditions. So, no problem on that side.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Wow! If a geotechnical engineer with 65 pts doesn't get an invitation then what are chances for me, a civil engineer with 55+5 pts.. Gloomy!

Bro, have you tried to go for 189? I'm pretty sure I saw some Mech and Civil Engineers getting an invitation with 60 points with EOI Date July 2015.


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Wow! If a geotechnical engineer with 65 pts doesn't get an invitation then what are chances for me, a civil engineer with 55+5 pts.. Gloomy!
> 
> Bro, have you tried to go for 189? I'm pretty sure I saw some Mech and Civil Engineers getting an invitation with 60 points with EOI Date July 2015.


Hey Oz

I can't go for 189. I used my partner profession as an extra 5 points and in 189 category we are not in the same SOL to claim that and as a result, we both got only 55 in 189! So, you see... We stuck with this sh*ty situation of 190.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

^ Alrighty, welcome to the sad 55 point boat then. I have no idea how long we will be stuck there with NSW SS.


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> ^ Alrighty, welcome to the sad 55 point boat then. I have no idea how long we will be stuck there with NSW SS.


Oh! you got me wrong, we (me and my partner) still got 60+5 for NSW. But, anywho 55 or 60... boo freakin' hoo. Literally, none of us got invited bro.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

^Ah, I think you need not worry then. Once NSW starts more actively inviting, 60+ engineers are bound to go through as a priority.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

We are close to 200 pages on this forum  and still NSW haven't started sending invitation properly   .


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

jdesai said:


> We are close to 200 pages on this forum  and still NSW haven't started sending invitation properly   .


This week will be really important... even Monday might bring some happiness to few... Be hopeful... Keep alive...


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I'm curious if anyone from the NSW DIBP keeps his/her eye on this thread. If anyone did, that person would probably be aware of hopes, lost hopes and misery this thread exhibits. lol


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

I just want to be the first person to welcome you all to page 200 and still 'nothing happens situation' !


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

by 1000 pages most will be invited 

.... post more replys


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Do I need a current passport to send EOI or is it possible to register with birth certificate or national identity card ? My passport expired end of August, I applied for a new one this week but it is not going to come out until last days of September, maybe early October due to high demand at the moment. Would it be possible to update my EOI with new passport details after applying with another document ?
> 
> Not that 10 days is going to change anything for NSW SS and I have no realistic expectations of getting invitation, but I was just curious and obviously still want to apply as soon as possible.


Does anyone know anything about this ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> by 1000 pages most will be invited
> 
> .... post more replys


I ca not give a definitive answer for this case. 

However, if you can not or dont want to contact DIBP or MARA agent and ask them diretly and relay on advise of forum members, then my advise would be to use only passport. 

I've lived in 5 different countries in the past years, and all of them accept only passport as a form of international ID (the only exception would be EU citizens within EU and USA where driving license are used). 

Based on this, i would suggest to use passport only, yes, you might need to wait till end of september - but then it will be better than having your EOI dismissed for not having a passport uploaded when submitting EOI. 

Do not take this advice as professional, but that how would i act in such situation. 

Is there any way to expidite the passport processing?


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Your profession is quite rare. Why would they not send an invite.


I don't know a great deal about your industry but this article suggests there may not be alot of visas available. With 65 points though you should be first in line.

Aus geos hope for more visa conditions


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I ca not give a definitive answer for this case.
> 
> However, if you can not or dont want to contact DIBP or MARA agent and ask them diretly and relay on advise of forum members, then my advise would be to use only passport.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice, better to just wait for the passport for a week or so, as it is not going to impact anything drastically

It is public holiday next week for entire 5 working days in my country so no it is not possible to expedite the process.


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

@andreyx108b Thanks for making the Tracker. Its really helpful. 

As per the tracker no NSW approvals post July 3rd. Is that right?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Does anyone know anything about this ?


You don't need to provide passport details in EOI, so it doesn't matter unless your basic information changes in the passport like name changes, issuing country etc... You should have it ready when applying for Visa which itself has 60 days once invited.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> I don't know a great deal about your industry but this article suggests there may not be alot of visas available. With 65 points though you should be first in line.
> 
> Aus geos hope for more visa conditions


This article is only about Geoscientists and that too related to 457 which is an temporary employment sponsored visa.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> You don't need to provide passport details in EOI, so it doesn't matter unless your basic information changes in the passport like name changes, issuing country etc... You should have it ready when applying for Visa which itself has 60 days once invited.


Kamy, dont you have to upload Passport copy?


----------



## deeplakhanpal (Feb 11, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Wow! If a geotechnical engineer with 65 pts doesn't get an invitation then what are chances for me, a civil engineer with 55+5 pts.. Gloomy!
> 
> Bro, have you tried to go for 189? I'm pretty sure I saw some Mech and Civil Engineers getting an invitation with 60 points with EOI Date July 2015.




Wow... if this is thts the news in your case.. then god knows what happens to software engineers with 55 + 5 (like me ).... Hope to get some news in next invite .... :juggle::juggle:


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

It's a new week. Let's see what, if anything at all, NSW has store for us for this week. Our language test results are slowly tick-tocking out, qualification assessments are getting expired, some of us are going to get older and so on and so forth. However, all we can do is wait and endure this anxious anticipation.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Kamy, dont you have to upload Passport copy?


You don't have to provide anything in EOI.


----------



## Usman1234 (Sep 17, 2015)

any invites????????


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Usman1234 said:


> any invites????????


Nope


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Usman1234 said:


> any invites????????


What's Invite ?????:confused2:


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi,

I have received 60 points overall and applied for 189 Cat. Visa. Scores for PTE are below:-

Position Applied- 261111
L/W/S/R:- 79/79/71/74
EOI Filed:- 14/09/2015

Yet to Receive Invitation
For Visa Category 190, State Applied for NSW. Total points for this 65.
What are the Chances ?


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Patience and have a look to this thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ct-business-system-analysts-eoi-tracking.html


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Many people are waiting for a long time, however, NSW did not invite any 55+5 ICT BAs as of yet in this fin. year.
> 
> Please add your case details to the tracker in my signature.


Updated the details.

My points will be 60+5, not 50+5.

What is the status for 60+5 applicants ?

Regards
Sushil Thukral


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Updated the details.
> 
> My points will be 60+5, not 50+5.
> 
> ...


Once and if NSW will start properly inviting people, like it did last fin. year from Feb- to-June you will be invited quickly.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Any Idea guys that how long the state nomination approval process takes after getting ITA for NSW?


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Friends, any update for developer programmer category?? Anybody get any invitation in recent days??


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

cd93419 said:


> Friends, any update for developer programmer category?? Anybody get any invitation in recent days??


no..waiting since July 1st with 65 points.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ramsp said:


> no..waiting since July 1st with 65 points.


Same boat too.

If they make us wait 1 more month, then we would get our EOI from 189 anyway.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

After external auditor has reached ceiling for 189 what should I go for either general accountabt or taxation accountabt what will suit better for 189 for 190 I will stay with external auditor on 60+5 points which I applied on 22 August


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> After external auditor has reached ceiling for 189 what should I go for either general accountabt or taxation accountabt what will suit better for 189 for 190 I will stay with external auditor on 60+5 points which I applied on 22 August


I am in the same position as you. I currently have a 60+5 EOI with NSW under external auditor and am considering whether to switch to general accountant.

My opinion is there is likely to be more competition for general accountants under 190 as they have known for months that 60 points is unlikely to be enough for a 189 so have switched to 190 since then. Auditors however have just recently had to switch so there is unlikely to be as much of a backlog.

Having said this I don't know which of the 2 NSW are more likely to invite - and probably nobody does !


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> I am in the same position as you. I currently have a 60+5 EOI with NSW under external auditor and am considering whether to switch to general accountant.
> 
> My opinion is there is likely to be more competition for general accountants under 190 as they have known for months that 60 points is unlikely to be enough for a 189 so have switched to 190 since then. Auditors however have just recently had to switch so there is unlikely to be as much of a backlog.
> 
> Having said this I don't know which of the 2 NSW are more likely to invite - and probably nobody does !


We have no chance now for 189 under external auditor I was thinking to switch to general accountant but my agent suggested me to go for taxation accountant positive thing is I will get 5 more points by November 10 for PY but m eager to get invited before that so I can file my PR asap.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> We have no chance now for 189 under external auditor I was thinking to switch to general accountant but my agent suggested me to go for taxation accountant positive thing is I will get 5 more points by November 10 for PY but m eager to get invited before that so I can file my PR asap.


With 65 points you will have a chance under 189 as general accountant however it may still mean a wait to clear the backlog.

I thought general accountant and tax accountant fall under the same overall category so would make no difference but if your agents suggests this would be the best way forward then they must have a reason.

I am hoping NSW start increasing their invitations soon as with 60 points I have no chance under 189.


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello all, 

I'm new at this forum.

I submitted my EOI on 29.07.2015, for 233311 - Electrical Engineer. What are my chances to receive NSW invitation (55+5 points)?

Kind regards


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> With 65 points you will have a chance under 189 as general accountant however it may still mean a wait to clear the backlog.
> 
> I thought general accountant and tax accountant fall under the same overall category so would make no difference but if your agents suggests this would be the best way forward then they must have a reason.
> 
> I am hoping NSW start increasing their invitations soon as with 60 points I have no chance under 189.


Same position here. Going by last year's spreadsheet I could find just 1 nomination for auditor which was also at 60+5 points. On the other hand you can find hundreds of general accountants being invited. Considering the cut off for 189 for accountants would plateau at 65 after some rounds, I'm led to believe that our chances are higher at general accountant since only the 60 pointer will be left whom NSW would start inviting. Anyways let's wait and watch for things to brighten up.

Kavimate- I don't think you have any reason to worry as with points for your PY you would be in loop for 189 as well. And in any case the PY will not add any points to your EOI for external auditor so you could keep your assessment for accountant ready.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Then you all are very ahead of me as I have submitted my EOI on 06-09-2015. Ielts 0 points. So I know Chances are less but no option left other than wait.
I have total 60 + 5 (SS) points.



spark92 said:


> Ramsp said:
> 
> 
> > no..waiting since July 1st with 65 points.
> ...


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, anyone knows why auditor for 189 visa has reached the ceiling even though it's only been few months since July? I thought accountant was more popular, judging from the higher ceiling.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

biriyani said:


> Same position here. Going by last year's spreadsheet I could find just 1 nomination for auditor which was also at 60+5 points. On the other hand you can find hundreds of general accountants being invited. Considering the cut off for 189 for accountants would plateau at 65 after some rounds, I'm led to believe that our chances are higher at general accountant since only the 60 pointer will be left whom NSW would start inviting. Anyways let's wait and watch for things to brighten up.
> 
> Kavimate- I don't think you have any reason to worry as with points for your PY you would be in loop for 189 as well. And in any case the PY will not add any points to your EOI for external auditor so you could keep your assessment for accountant ready.


Hopefully tomorrow I will assess my degree again but still not sure about either general accountant or taxation accountant will see if I can meet my agent tomorrow and decide as I just spoke to him on phone and he insisted to go for taxation accountant just have to wait until I get my PY point as I have already completed my classes and internship but graduation date can't be changed but I still will request them if they can issue me certificate bit early but that won't happen as they have to comply with their policies


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

adrian.hy said:


> Just out of curiosity, anyone knows why auditor for 189 visa has reached the ceiling even though it's only been few months since July? I thought accountant was more popular, judging from the higher ceiling.


Accountants have needed 65 points for 189 so many have been transferring to external auditor as they only needed 60, therefore filling quota quickly.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> Accountants have needed 65 points for 189 so many have been transferring to external auditor as they only needed 60, therefore filling quota quickly.


Now everyone has to opt for Accountant again as ceiling reached for Auditors.
 what an agony.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

So I guess no chance for 55+5 candidates..they have to increase points somehow to get into consideration..


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

My ACS Skill Assessment is going to expire on March 2016, So could anyone please suggest how to renew my skill assessment (I am with same organisation) and by when shall I start the process? As I can understand NSW accept 4 months old valid skill Assessment only. Thanks in Advance


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> My ACS Skill Assessment is going to expire on March 2016, So could anyone please suggest how to renew my skill assessment (I am with same organisation) and by when shall I start the process? As I can understand NSW accept 4 months old valid skill Assessment only. Thanks in Advance


You need to contact ACS to reassess your profile.Remember you need assessment for at least 4 months for NSW state sponsorship.

Thanks


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

am i missing something here..what's the deal with 4 months assessment? does it mean that the skill assessment has to be at least 4 months old..or..???


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> My ACS Skill Assessment is going to expire on March 2016, So could anyone please suggest how to renew my skill assessment (I am with same organisation) and by when shall I start the process? As I can understand NSW accept 4 months old valid skill Assessment only. Thanks in Advance


What does 4 month old assessment mean? Where did you get it?


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> Accountants have needed 65 points for 189 so many have been transferring to external auditor as they only needed 60, therefore filling quota quickly.


I see.. thank you :thumb:


----------



## HEAT-AAM (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi Experts,
I need your help please, I am managing to get two different skill assessment form two bodies for two different occupation.
It is that allowed? Can I submit two EOIs for two different occupations at the same time? 
Please clarify


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> am i missing something here..what's the deal with 4 months assessment? does it mean that the skill assessment has to be at least 4 months old..or..???


Skill assessment must have 4 months period to expire.Every assessment have expiry period and if one assessment is about to expire in 3 months then he is not applicable.Remember assessment done from EA do not have expiry period and is valid for life time but others have expiry period like IELTS result.

thanks


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

HEAT-AAM said:


> Hi Experts,
> I need your help please, I am managing to get two different skill assessment form two bodies for two different occupation.
> It is that allowed? Can I submit two EOIs for two different occupations at the same time?
> Please clarify


Yes it is allowed and Yes you can have multiple EOIs for different occupations.


----------



## bryan00 (Apr 24, 2015)

biriyani said:


> Same position here. Going by last year's spreadsheet I could find just 1 nomination for auditor which was also at 60+5 points. On the other hand you can find hundreds of general accountants being invited. Considering the cut off for 189 for accountants would plateau at 65 after some rounds, I'm led to believe that our chances are higher at general accountant since only the 60 pointer will be left whom NSW would start inviting. Anyways let's wait and watch for things to brighten up.
> 
> Kavimate- I don't think you have any reason to worry as with points for your PY you would be in loop for 189 as well. And in any case the PY will not add any points to your EOI for external auditor so you could keep your assessment for accountant ready.


Where can you find the spreadsheet?


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

bryan00 said:


> Where can you find the spreadsheet?


Check out the thread for NSW invitations Feb 2015.


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

bryan00 said:


> Where can you find the spreadsheet?


BTW also go through myimmitacker site created by Andrey. It has old records from march. I'm unable to post the link.


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Skill assessment must have 4 months period to expire.Every assessment have expiry period and if one assessment is about to expire in 3 months then he is not applicable.Remember assessment done from EA do not have expiry period and is valid for life time but others have expiry period like IELTS result.
> 
> thanks


ah, it made sense then, i thought that they will only consider you skill assessment as valid at least 4 months after you receive your assessment.


----------



## deeplakhanpal (Feb 11, 2015)

Eh Guys...
Is this sheet is getting updated or not ???

After observing it from couple of weeks... I can only see new records are getting added. Those who have got the invite kindly please update so that we can check the trends.

Please update.

Thanks


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

deeplakhanpal said:


> Eh Guys...
> Is this sheet is getting updated or not ???
> 
> After observing it from couple of weeks... I can only see new records are getting added. Those who have got the invite kindly please update so that we can check the trends.
> ...


Because they are barely sending any invites...


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi guys 
Can anyone share the source where it says 4 months of validity is required on an Assessment for nomination please.

Thanks


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

NSW keeps on going with its non-invitation policy. If nothing on 25th, I'll try to stop my obsessing and focus on IELTS.

Is it really true that EA's assessments do not expire?


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

nomy4u said:


> I submitted my EOI on 24-jul-15, with 55+5 points, Occupation: Internal Auditor
> 
> Anyone have idea in how many days/ months we can expect invitation?
> 
> ...


Did you receive any invitation already?


----------



## WA1980 (Sep 22, 2015)

190 for HR Advisor

I am new to this forum..I have submitted my EOI with 60 points in 20th August 2015..Any idea how long will it take to get an invitation.Also wen do I have to apply for Western Australia SS..

Many Thanks
Biba


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

As per skillselect website, NSW hasn't started invites aggressively. Seen in below table, SA is at the top of chart with whopping 392 invitations welcomed. Guys long way to go with NSW. Sit tight most of the people get invitations sooner than later. 

Visa subclass ACT	NSW	NT	Qld	SA	Tas.	Vic.	WA	Total
Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa	45	33	20	35	392	14	153	26	718
Skilled – Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa	0	113	24	23	62	7	0	3	232
Business Innovation and Investment (subclass 188) visa	0	15	0	7	10	0	114	8	154
Business Talent (Permanent) (subclass 132) visa	0	3	0	2	5	1	3	7	21
Total	45	181	44	67	469	21	270	44	1125


----------



## WA1980 (Sep 22, 2015)

killed ? Nominated (subclass 190) visa	45	33	20	35	392	14	153 26	718 meaning??
Sorry to bother 

Thanks
Biba


----------



## Helen8819 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello All, 

I am newbie in this forum. I am wondering whether there is any chance for external auditors under 190 visa, as the quota has run out under 189 visa. I got 60+5ss, ielts 7.

Thanks for yr help!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Skill select rounds publishes NSW have granted 75 nominations in July and 33 in August means 108 nominations granted in 2 months and they have to grant 3892 nominations in 10 months.September also nearly finishes and if we assumed another 80 nominations granted in this month then they have to speed up the process as they have to finish somewhere around 3700 odd nominations in 9 months means 400 nominations a month and 100 invitations a week and that is also on regular basis.

So lets hope for the best and wish NSW send invitations every week from now onwards which makes this program more interesting like last financial year from March to July.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I'm thinking just because they announced 4000 nominations, do they necessarily have to meet this quota? Perhaps there was a sudden political change, although then it would have been indeed a very sudden one as it is only September. I'm just trying to get behind the reasoning of what could be behind NSW's delay. Some claim that they are 'waiting' for 189 backlogs to clean out, but I'm not sure if that would make any sense - why would NSW wait and prefer to help those with less points instead of grabbing all the 'more qualified' candidates? Ahh, this waiting game is getting quite frustrating.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Last time when I called them they were telling that they are under staffed and they are going through major structural change in their department as DIBP merges with maritime borders and which makes every state department to have a wider role. So I think that structural change of department is leading to delay.But never mind,How long they will sit idle as Nominations is a source of Income for them and for nominations to happen,they have to send invitations.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

jdesai said:


> Last time when I called them they were telling that they are under staffed and they are going through major structural change in their department as DIBP merges with maritime borders and which makes every state department to have a wider role. So I think that structural change of department is leading to delay.But never mind,How long they will sit idle as Nominations is a source of Income for them and for nominations to happen,they have to send invitations.


But when I sent an e-mail to them they responded back this to me:

Dear (myname),

There is no issue with SkillSelect or the DIBP website. It is simply a change of website name. This does not affect invitations for NSW or DIBP.

Regards,
Business & Skilled Migration | Industry Development & Business Services
NSW Department of Industry 
GPO Box 5477 Sydney NSW 2001
T: 02 9842 8162 | E: [email protected]
W: NSW Department of Industry | Sydney, Australia - Official Travel & Accommodation Website | NSW Holidays & Accommodation, Things to Do, Attractions and Events
NSW Trade & Investment

On 3 August 2015 at 17:16,I wrote:
Dear NSW Department of Industry Representative,

My understanding is that previous immigration web site (immi.gov.au) has migrated to DIBP (border.gov.au) website and due to this handover some of their systems aren't functioning well. I would like to enquire whether DIBP's issues are affecting current EOI submissions for NSW Department of Industry applicant selection process? If so, is there any expected time to fix these issues?

Regards,
my name


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I'm thinking just because they announced 4000 nominations, do they necessarily have to meet this quota? Perhaps there was a sudden political change, although then it would have been indeed a very sudden one as it is only September. I'm just trying to get behind the reasoning of what could be behind NSW's delay. Some claim that they are 'waiting' for 189 backlogs to clean out, but I'm not sure if that would make any sense - why would NSW wait and prefer to help those with less points instead of grabbing all the 'more qualified' candidates? Ahh, this waiting game is getting quite frustrating.


same thoughts, a question, did they meet the 4000 nominations in the last batch? i am not sure where to check


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> same thoughts, a question, did they meet the 4000 nominations in the last batch? i am not sure where to check


Check the skill select they meet and 4032 odd 190 visa applied for NSW in last financial year.
Second bit,I am not saying any technical difficulty.I am just saying that NSW was under structural change and they are busy in some other things and thats why it is slow moving.Remember it is pure assumptions based on telephonic talk.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Skillselect is not working today


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Skill select login not working but nominations tab you can find all the data.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi JDesai,

I believe you are the admin or owning good amount of experience in 189/190 visa category for developer programmer (261312) and current trend running for visa invitation. If I specifically talk about my case than my EOI date is 06-09-2015 and applied for 189 (60) and 190 (65 including 5 ss) points with English proficiency points 0.

Would like to know your expert advise?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I don't know how common has it been in the past for SkillSelect migrant login to be down? At least in the past few weeks (as well as at present moment), it has happened quite a few times. I don't suppose it has anything to do with NSW tho.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

cd93419 said:


> Hi JDesai,
> 
> I believe you are the admin or owning good amount of experience in 189/190 visa category for developer programmer (261312) and current trend running for visa invitation. If I specifically talk about my case than my EOI date is 06-09-2015 and applied for 189 (60) and 190 (65 including 5 ss) points with English proficiency points 0.
> 
> Would like to know your expert advise?


I applied in july with same points except I have 10 points from language, still not invited.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello mates,

Got a mail from skill migration NSW ([email protected]) and not sure what specifically I do with it. 

Dear XXXXX,

I will look at your case shortly.

Regards
xxxxx

Do they call to my employer? do they expect any movement from my side?
Anyone have the same experience with this mail body/type


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Got a mail from skill migration NSW ([email protected]) and not sure what specifically I do with it.
> 
> ...


Did you receive invitation for state sponsorship from NSW???


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello jdesai,

Yes, I received the application invitation last week and apply for NSW nomination at the same day. My NSW application is still not approved yet and today, I got the mail from their side.

As I personally never see this types of mail content before in this forum, hence want to get feedback from expert


jdesai said:


> Did you receive invitation for state sponsorship from NSW???


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Got a mail from skill migration NSW ([email protected]) and not sure what specifically I do with it.
> 
> ...


I think they are gonna process with the assessment to have it approved.. That could be a good sign. I wonder if they process application on the basis of occupations because I applied on 7th September and still waiting for an approval. General Accountant here.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello jdesai,
> 
> Yes, I received the application invitation last week and apply for NSW nomination at the same day. My NSW application is still not approved yet and today, I got the mail from their side.
> 
> As I personally never see this types of mail content before in this forum, hence want to get feedback from expert


Well wait for 12weeks you will get update.Dont send them mail in this timeframe unless they request documentations.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Sadiislam,

May be you are right. They take longer time to approve the offshore, systems/business analyst and general account application.

Please share the news when your NSW invitation will approve.

thanks 


sadiislam said:


> I think they are gonna process with the assessment to have it approved.. That could be a good sign. I wonder if they process application on the basis of occupations because I applied on 7th September and still waiting for an approval. General Accountant here.


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi @amar_klanti 

I see in your timeline that you applied for NSW and VIC.. Is this fine applying 2 states at the same time?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sadiislam said:


> I think they are gonna process with the assessment to have it approved.. That could be a good sign. I wonder if they process application on the basis of occupations because I applied on 7th September and still waiting for an approval. General Accountant here.


I think this is a good sign mate. 

NSW usually approves within 4-6 weeks.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

It means *u* *r* much ahead than me in all the criterias like English test, EOI date submission, etc...

My mail is [B][U]<SNIP>[/U][/B]

Can *u* update me if *u* get any invite or cummunication from nsw or 189?

If *u* clear something than I can hope as *u* *r* very early in submission and English score



spark92 said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi JDesai,
> ...


*Please don't post personal information, and don't use text-speak - see Rules 4 and 6 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Immigration is time taking process but we ( including me) want to cross each step in days and anything against our expected timelines causes frustration. 
Be patient and keep praying, good news will come to every one, InshaAllah.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

As per teletalk with NSW helpline, they are not going to send invitations on 25 Sept but later in the mid Oct.
FYI...friends.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow, u got this information as usually they don't disclose this information:grinning:


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> As per teletalk with NSW helpline, they are not going to send invitations on 25 Sept but later in the mid Oct.
> FYI...friends.


really ? how come they reveal the info?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

I am not sure but its up to you. There is no harm to apply for different state with different EOI until NSW ask me why I apply for VIC and vice versa 

However, haven't face any issue regarding for it so far.



grant512 said:


> Hi @amar_klanti
> 
> I see in your timeline that you applied for NSW and VIC.. Is this fine applying 2 states at the same time?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> As per teletalk with NSW helpline, they are not going to send invitations on 25 Sept but later in the mid Oct.
> FYI...friends.


I personally think they just said it for the sake of stop you asking them. 

I think we will see invites even this week and the following weeks too.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> I personally think they just said it for the sake of stop you asking them.
> 
> I think we will see invites even this week and the following weeks too.


May be...but another version is that they have completed 1st quarter quota of 1000 invitations (similar to last year). And 2nd quarter will be start from mid October (last year the date was 22nd Oct)....
God knows to whom they have issued 1000 invitations....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> May be...but another version is that they have completed 1st quarter quota of 1000 invitations (similar to last year). And 2nd quarter will be start from mid October (last year the date was 22nd Oct)....
> God knows to whom they have issued 1000 invitations....


Hm, well, again, i will not agree with this. 

We had seen 2 invitation days 28th of Aug and 16th of September. From this forum I've seen not more than 10 people getting an invite, including myself. I think they might have invited 200 people, but i am 99.9% certian not 1000. 

I have mentioned once, that i think that they might pull from the system just those with 65+ 5SS and higher pointers only and will follow this strategy till, lets say January - and then they will have at least 3000 places to fill-up to meet the quota of 4000.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Andre you can verify from department of immigration website.do you remember it was 75 in july and now 33 in august so total number of nominations are 108 in total.even thou they have sent any number of invitation in september which is not nominated so far so its not 1000 and its a rumour.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Andre you can verify from department of immigration website.do you remember it was 75 in july and now 33 in august so total number of nominations are 108 in total.even thou they have sent any number of invitation in september then also its not 1000.so its a rumour.


I agree. I did not mean invitations, i meant selections, which then go into approval. 

I know for sure, that on this forum we have at least 10% of those who apply for PR. I've analyzed it many times. Therefore, when they runned an invite round on 28th, if it was 500 selections we would see at least 50 people from this forum saying: I've been invited/selected. Same for September 16th. However, on both occasions i saw not more than 10 people confirming. 

I know and well aware that this is an assumpation, and might be wrong. However, at least we have some ground to base this assumptions on.

Therefore, on this grounds, i can pretty surely say that they have invited around 200 people, ok lets play safe and say they have invited 300. However, i would bet that not more.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Andre....NSW is a game of nomination means they can send million invitation but if that invitations are not converting to nomination then they will keep sending.So only 108 nomination granted so far till august.
Its impossible to get 900 nomination in september because they need to send more invitations to achieve figure called 900.So dont worry about sheet and number of people claiming and all that.DIBP publish data is the best Authentic Data followed by forum members and Data sheets.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Andre....NSW is a game of nomination means they can send million invitation but if that invitations are not converting to nomination then they will keep sending.So only 108 nomination granted so far till august.
> Its impossible to get 900 nomination in september because they need to send more invitations to achieve figure called 900.So dont worry about sheet and number of people claiming and all that.DIBP publish data is the best Authentic Data followed by forum members and Data sheets.
> 
> Thanks


Where does figure of 900 nominations in September comes from? am i missing something?


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Where does figure of 900 nominations in September comes from? am i missing something?


Its impossible to get 900 nomination in september..........................................


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alam1976 said:


> Its impossible to get 900 nomination in september..........................................



Yeah. 

i am not sure, how many nominations were issued in August, hss this data been published?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Where does figure of 900 nominations in September comes from? am i missing something?


You misunderstood me.I am refuting that guy who is claiming 1000 invitations done.I am saying it rumour because in July and August 75 and 33 nominations granted so according to him if 1000 invitations done then 900 must be nominated in september itself which is not only rumour but a big bluff.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> You misunderstood me.I am refuting that guy who is claiming 1000 invitations done.I am saying it rumour because in July and August 75 and 33 nominations granted so according to him if 1000 invitations done then 900 must be nominated in september itself which is not only rumour but a big bluff.


Yeah, agree.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jdesai said:


> You misunderstood me.I am refuting that guy who is claiming 1000 invitations done.I am saying it rumour because in July and August 75 and 33 nominations granted so according to him if 1000 invitations done then 900 must be nominated in september itself which is not only rumour but a big bluff.


Let's keep alive this forum till 25th Sept. 
Let's see what happens on 25th and later till mid Oct.
Might be they have just answered casually to avoid further calls or inquiries... Or may be for hiding their inefficiency till now they have exhibited...

I personally wish NSW invites all 1000 invitations on 25th and each and every 55 pointer get invitation mail from NSW.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Whoah, if someone in fact from the DIBP stated NSW will start giving out invites in mid-October then this is revolutionary. They never disclose these things.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Let's keep alive this forum till 25th Sept.
> Let's see what happens on 25th and later till mid Oct.
> Might be they have just answered casually to avoid further calls or inquiries... Or may be for hiding their inefficiency till now they have exhibited...
> 
> I personally wish NSW invites all 1000 invitations on 25th and each and every 55 pointer get invitation mail from NSW.


Forum will be alive. I like to post messages  

In reards to 1000 invites. NSW never sent 1000 in one day, and will not, however, they can easily invite 250 on 25th and then carry on like this for 4 following weeks.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Those with 55 points have no chance I guess ..


----------



## nimwarring (Sep 13, 2015)

I am writing on behalf of my Partner who lives in NZ and wants to migrate to Australia on 489 visa. She scored 7 band (could not score 7 each yet) and has Masters degree from India. She is Indian citizen. Her occupation is Hotel/ motel manager NSWa lists and it was assessed by vettassess and got positive for 2 years in 2014 . She just completed three years of experience in july. 2015., does she needs tao get her third year of experience assessed too or not and will date deemed effect anything on work experience as her study is not relevant to her occupation. age 30–Ielts–0——qualification 15—–experience 3 years —-5========50…do you think that is she eligible to apply for 489?


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> May be...but another version is that they have completed 1st quarter quota of 1000 invitations (similar to last year). And 2nd quarter will be start from mid October (last year the date was 22nd Oct)....
> God knows to whom they have issued 1000 invitations....


I don't think so, website says they issued only 181 invitations include 190,489,188. Not sure how updated this site is.

SkillSelect


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> I don't think so, website says they issued only 181 invitations include 190,489,188. Not sure how updated this site is.
> 
> SkillSelect


Check under state nomination tab in skill select which says 33 nomination granted in August.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

kamy58 said:


> I don't think so, website says they issued only 181 invitations include 190,489,188. Not sure how updated this site is.
> 
> SkillSelect





jdesai said:


> Check under state nomination tab in skill select which says 33 nomination granted in August.


These figures represent nomination approvals. May be they have issued invitations in good numbers and yet they are assessing received applications which will result into nomination approvals...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> These figures represent nomination approvals. May be they have issued invitations in good numbers and yet they are assessing received applications which will result into nomination approvals...


No way, it cant be, we would see them here on forum. At least indication that the number is big.


----------



## gagsy001 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi I am gagan
waiting for invite for 190 visa from NSW applied EOI on 10/08/2015
Skill opted 233311 got +tve assesment from EA 
experience 9years-15 points
age 33 -25 points
Education electrical engineer(BTECH)-15 POINTS
State sponsorship 5 points 
total- 55+5=60
IELTS score- L-7.5, R-6.5, W-6, S-7

How much more should I wait?....


----------



## gagsy001 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi I am gagan
waiting for invite for 190 visa from NSW applied EOI on 10/08/2015
Skill opted 233311(electrical engineer) got +tve assesment from EA 
experience 9years-15 points
age 33 -25 points
Education electrical engineer(BTECH)-15 POINTS
State sponsorship 5 points 
total- 55+5=60
IELTS score- L-7.5, R-6.5, W-6, S-7

How much more should I wait?.... Please advise.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Welcome mate.

No one can say, check how others from your occupation are doong and add your case in the tracker in my signature. 



gagsy001 said:


> Hi I am gagan waiting for invite for 190 visa from NSW applied EOI on 10/08/2015 Skill opted 233311(electrical engineer) got +tve assesment from EA experience 9years-15 points age 33 -25 points Education electrical engineer(BTECH)-15 POINTS State sponsorship 5 points total- 55+5=60 IELTS score- L-7.5, R-6.5, W-6, S-7 How much more should I wait?.... Please advise.


----------



## Kartik6787 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am following this thread since it started. I have applied for woo on 25th April this year for electronics engineer. I know it is foolish to ask when will I get invitation etc. But what I am sceptical of is that what are the chance of electronic engineer as professional to be sponsored on 55 points. Where the break down is age 30, IELTS 10, exp 0 and studies 15. Cause following this thread I am one of the few here I guess who has submitted eoi in the start of the year or say about first quarter. So with that I am in a backlog kind of category. Your analysis of my profession or any thoughts on the same will be really helpful.
Thanks in advance and really wish to get some light on the same


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

Did anyone ever try getting invitation stats pursue GIPA Government Information (Public Access) Act?
It seems requiring a NSW address but I don't have one.


----------



## gagsy001 (Jul 27, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Welcome mate.
> 
> No one can say, check how others from your occupation are doong and add your case in the tracker in my signature.


I have checked your tracker but not much info regarding my occupation available may be the tracker is not updated ....
Minimum how much time one should wait...my agent says u will get invitation normally it takes 2.5 months...


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

gagsy001 said:


> I have checked your tracker but not much info regarding my occupation available may be the tracker is not updated ....
> Minimum how much time one should wait...my agent says u will get invitation normally it takes 2.5 months...


To be frank, no one knows here when you will get an invite. Of course, we are not working with DIBP or NSW to tell when invites would be sent.. Its all speculations and predictions that you can see here. But, it is just matter of keeping your hopes alive. Regarding your agent's comment- He has made a safer commitment that you wont question him further. For example, you may get an invite even before 2.5 months or just about 4 months which means, this is another prediction based on past facts. 

This is the bitter truth, but it is also the fact. Just keep waiting. NSW has to flood the invites very soon to reach their target atleast. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

No invites today


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Nothing.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Very sad


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Today NSW helpline also closed.Looks like many people calling there and they are tired of telling the same rant that its ongoing process....hahaha....


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Someone should just press the big bed button, release all the invites and get rid of all the unnecessary stress. We are all qualified candidates and most likely good contributors to Australia's economy, especially in the light of recent challenges.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Now I realized why people prefer to jump into boat to enter into Australia,I was really amazed till few month back.: p


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Kartik6787 said:


> Hello everyone, I am following this thread since it started. I have applied for woo on 25th April this year for electronics engineer. I know it is foolish to ask when will I get invitation etc. But what I am sceptical of is that what are the chance of electronic engineer as professional to be sponsored on 55 points. Where the break down is age 30, IELTS 10, exp 0 and studies 15. Cause following this thread I am one of the few here I guess who has submitted eoi in the start of the year or say about first quarter. So with that I am in a backlog kind of category. Your analysis of my profession or any thoughts on the same will be really helpful.
> Thanks in advance and really wish to get some light on the same


Dear,
I am sailing in same boat . Same occupation and points lodged EOI on 12 july 2015 till date no invitation


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

When invited does the status change from submitted to invited ?


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Another Friday of hope


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

No. It's not changed




Waqasbinrasheed said:


> When invited does the status change from submitted to invited ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys! Hope for the best - they might invite tomorrow! Good luck.


----------



## Supergirl83 (Sep 7, 2015)

The thing is, whilst there may be a long list of people ahead of you, there are also people who are having birthdays and being removed altogether - due to not having enough points and those who have been waiting for 2 years also being removed.

What's the longest time someone has been waiting - I'm guessing March 2015, so 8 months? Blimey. 

Does anyone have a plan B that they are working on, such as setting up a company or something and going down that visa route? 

Also, does anyone know that if you do get invited for state sponsorship whether or not you have to move to Oz within a certain timeframe? E.g. 3 months? 

Good luck for tomorrow morning - may we all be blessed with invites, and maybe chocolates too!


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> No. It's not changed


Does it mean keeping an eye in your inbox is the only way to know if invited?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Supergirl83 said:


> The thing is, whilst there may be a long list of people ahead of you, there are also people who are having birthdays and being removed altogether - due to not having enough points and those who have been waiting for 2 years also being removed.
> 
> What's the longest time someone has been waiting - I'm guessing March 2015, so 8 months? Blimey.
> 
> ...


Longest time? Some people are still waiting since 2014. Certain occupations with 55 points and IELTS less than 7 that is. I feel sorry for them and considering how long it has been, I am not sure if there is any hope for them in the future. In fact, I actually don't feel very comfortable in my position either - an Engineer, 55 points, IELTS 7+.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Time is over, no invitations today as well


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Do they always do it in the morning?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> Do they always do it in the morning?


As far as I notice from June rounds. 10.30-10.45 AEST is the time frame they send the invites.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

OK. Sucks to be us then, I guess. Seems like this waiting game will go on forever.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Who else wants me to go NSW office directly and press the #Invite button MYSELF.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi all, today also there is no news for NSW invites. ensive:


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Hopes are still alive...
The working day is yet not ended...it's 1:07PM Sydney.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Usually people starts getting invitation since IST Morning time. Even people had confirmed the same on this portal in the past morning times.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Are there any 70+ points people waiting for an invite? I think they just invite them on thus/friday.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Guys, 70+ points in NSW are already eligible for 189 visa with 70 or 65 points in any ANZCODE profession and they at usually invited in monthly round by 189 draw. 




spark92 said:


> Are there any 70+ points people waiting for an invite? I think they just invite them on thus/friday.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Now this is something beyond of my understanding why they are not issuing invitation??Engineers are waiting from February 2015 but still no invitations.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Guys, 70+ points in NSW are already eligible for 189 visa with 70 or 65 points in any ANZCODE profession and they at usually invited in monthly round by 189 draw.


In some profession people have to wait long, with 66 points. Some, like external auditors are mo longer eligible even with 70 points. 

For these people NSW is only way.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

No invitations even on last Friday of the month omg :0


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

The pattern so far seems to be the following: 

invites are sent 1 time in 3 weeks: 

28/08 - 65+ pointers
16/09 - 65+ pointers 
07/10 - 65+ pointers and maybe some 60+ pointers... 

They might carry on like this for months...


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I really hope they are not going to continue break this pattern, because otherwise we will not even make fifth of the quoted invites by the end of the year.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Has any one got the invite with 60 points? I am applying for 262113
Submitted the eoi today?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> Has any one got the invite with 60 points? I am applying for 262113 Submitted the eoi today? Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Not a single one since June mate... Only 65+


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

I think they will now invite on 9th oct


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> I think they will now invite on 9th oct


If they will... Then at least pattern will emerge.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I'd rather see a pattern being broken with an instant release of 1000 or so invites within a week. Then we'd be back on track. ^__^


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Mate,

Lots of applicant are still waiting for NSW nomination but I am not sure why this new financial year they are sluggish to send invitation.?? At the same time, whether there any changes of policy or basis of what calculation, they are sending the invite.

However, keep tracking the last three invitation rounds, I observe they will disburse the next invitation after the expiration time line of 14 days for existing invitation applicant. For example:- I received the invitation on 16th September and it will be expired on 30th September, so according to this, NSW will send the next invitation after 30th September, means next week Thursday or Friday. 

Guys, this is my personal observation please don't take it otherwise.

Best of Luck to all


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*65 pointers for 189*

Folks,

Is there anyone here with 65 pointers applied prior to Sep-5 for 189? Does anyone know the count of 65 pointers; This would help me in analysing things.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

I have submitted 3 EOIs 190 with NSW (one EOI ID), (2nd EOI ID) {190 with ANY, 489 regional provisional}.

263111 55+5 190, 55+10 489.

1. Would there be any problem with different EOI IDs and that much EOIs?
2. Is there any problem two 190s with specific state selection and ANY state both?


----------



## Light-Moon (May 21, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> I have submitted 3 EOIs 190 with NSW (one EOI ID), (2nd EOI ID) {190 with ANY, 489 regional provisional}.
> 
> 263111 55+5 190, 55+10 489.
> 
> ...


Good Question, Please someone shed a light on this.


----------



## Light-Moon (May 21, 2015)

Hi guys,

Do we have a Spreadsheet for updating our status and inform about the pace of releasing NSW invitation ?


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> I observe they will disburse the next invitation after the expiration time line of 14 days for existing invitation applicant. For example:- I received the invitation on 16th September and it will be expired on 30th September, so according to this, NSW will send the next invitation after 30th September, means next week Thursday or Friday.


Possibly the best theory yet ?? Only after the 14 days will NSW know if these high pointers will proceed with their 190 or if they have another route in mind (189).

Of course people could pay the nomination fee and still not proceed fully with their 190 but it gives NSW some idea of how many invitations will be used.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

The main question still remains. Why do they send out 30 something odd invites? This is such a negligible number that I doubt they even need to keep track of anything


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> The main question still remains. Why do they send out 30 something odd invites? This is such a negligible number that I doubt they even need to keep track of anything


This is beyond understanding, however, they have a solid reason for this. 

Moreover, their approval times... supposed to be shorter now, as only small number of invitees to consider... however - some people selected on 28th of August are still waiting for an approval, which is now about 30 days. This is also strange. Back in Feb-June, some guys were getting an approval within 7 days.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> This is beyond understanding, however, they have a solid reason for this.
> 
> Moreover, their approval times... supposed to be shorter now, as only small number of invitees to consider... however - some people selected on 28th of August are still waiting for an approval, which is now about 30 days. This is also strange. Back in Feb-June, some guys were getting an approval within 7 days.


Hi Andrey,

Did you apply for the Nomination already after receiving the invite?.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> Did you apply for the Nomination already after receiving the invite?.


Yes, I did  almost a week ago... so now just waiting...


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, I did  almost a week ago... so now just waiting...


As per your tracker , it took max 49 days and min 4 days. May be you will get it soon anytime.

If i would have invited this week, then i thought of going with state nomination. But i didn't get. Now I am not sure what to do . I have 189 EOI as well with 60 pointers ,applied in June.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> As per your tracker , it took max 49 days and min 4 days. May be you will get it soon anytime.
> 
> If i would have invited this week, then i thought of going with state nomination. But i didn't get. Now I am not sure what to do . I have 189 EOI as well with 60 pointers ,applied in June.


Yes, as per tracker - all looks good. However, in Feb-May they were inviting 250 people per week, they had many applications to approve, now it is a bit different, however, some people invited on 28th of August are still waiting... which is almost 30 days now... so i am bit concerned, why it takes them so long to approve. 

Well, you can still wait for 190... and if you get invited by NSW then just go for approval, if you will be invited by 189 before 190 approval comes-in.. then you take 189 - i think its the best way for you? 

I think i will only go for 190 - i want to live next to my brother in sydney, and 190 processing seems to be quite a bit faster (i've done some analysis).


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, as per tracker - all looks good. However, in Feb-May they were inviting 250 people per week, they had many applications to approve, now it is a bit different, however, some people invited on 28th of August are still waiting... which is almost 30 days now... so i am bit concerned, why it takes them so long to approve.
> 
> Well, you can still wait for 190... and if you get invited by NSW then just go for approval, if you will be invited by 189 before 190 approval comes-in.. then you take 189 - i think its the best way for you?
> 
> I think i will only go for 190 - i want to live next to my brother in sydney, and 190 processing seems to be quite a bit faster (i've done some analysis).


Ya... I prefer to stay in Sydney as well.I worked in Sydney for 6 months. Right now I have a job in WA . But contract ends in anther 3 months.

As per my analysis and trend ,i might get 189 EOI in Nov'15 first round( Most likely) . 
If NSW takes so long to approve ,then it does not make sense to go for 190 nomination. Atleast i can have a freedom to stay anywhere in AU if it takes few days of difference between both invites. 

So these are all concerns in my mind now due to delay in NSW invitation process . I have Applied 190 EOI in July 1st week with 65 points . really horrible time to wait these many months.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

A new week is about to start. What to expect?

I suppose no reason to be very optimistic as far as NSW SS is concerned. However, no need to frown either, there is always a chance that the good old "when you least expect it" principle will apply itself. At least, if you have 65+ points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Well.. Good luck guys who are waiting invite!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ramsp said:


> Ya... I prefer to stay in Sydney as well.I worked in Sydney for 6 months. Right now I have a job in WA . But contract ends in anther 3 months.
> 
> As per my analysis and trend ,i might get 189 EOI in Nov'15 first round( Most likely) .
> If NSW takes so long to approve ,then it does not make sense to go for 190 nomination. Atleast i can have a freedom to stay anywhere in AU if it takes few days of difference between both invites.
> ...


Lol me too. I am on the same page. Probably I will wait for Nov...


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Any news for today? Have you received invitation from NSW?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Seems like no  but whole week ahead!


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Any forum for casual jobs in Sydney ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Any forum for casual jobs in Sydney ??


gumtree


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Guys for example you got the invite but was not able to produce documents in the mean time? Will you ever get the invite again?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> Guys for example you got the invite but was not able to produce documents in the mean time? Will you ever get the invite again?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


You may be invited but you would have to submit a new EOI


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> gumtree


Gumtree is too casual , I will rather go for SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site


----------



## Ozstudent (Nov 18, 2014)

*question about remote Experience URGENT*

Hi guys, I am currently a business student in Australia, I have Engineering from Non-accredited country which I am going to get accredited from EA soon, my question is that most of my experience is remote experience ( Embedded programming and system design in Electronics) which I did at my home in Australia where as the company was in Pakistan, I was about to launch my file for EA skill and experience assessment today someone told me its not valid and better to ask Immigration, today some how Immigration helpline is not working, please tell me is my remote experience valid or not?? thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Guys please dont lose hope if invites are not coming at the moment as its definitely coming only thing we dont know is when it is coming.So be active and vigilant on other threads as well to find out and share any invitations or related news.

Thanks


----------



## raman1986 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Today, 12:43 AM

raman1986*

New Member

*

Join Date: Sep 2015

Location: Australia

Posts: 1

Rep Power:*0


*Originally from india.**Expat in australia.

Hi.i am new to this forum.
Painting trades worker 33221,submitted Eoi on 27 july 2015 (190 nsw)with 60 points.can anyone tell me the estimate time of invitation.i knw there is no time frame.but does anyone with same occupation have got invitation.??


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Guys please dont lose hope if invites are not coming at the moment as its definitely coming only thing we dont know is when it is coming.So be active and vigilant on other threads as well to find out and share any invitations or related news.
> 
> Thanks


Hey J.

I have a question for you. Can I submit another EOI for WA? and would that affect my current and only EOI for NSW? I would appreciate your response. 

Regards,
M


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Mahsa1 said:


> Hey J.
> 
> I have a question for you. Can I submit another EOI for WA? and would that affect my current and only EOI for NSW? I would appreciate your response.
> 
> ...


Yes you can and it does not affect any thing.

Thanks.


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

*spread sheet for nsw 190*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raman1986 said:


> *Today, 12:43 AM
> 
> raman1986*
> 
> ...


No one can really tell, too many people are waiting - and hoping for the best...


----------



## Rupali M (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi athar.dcsian 
When did you submitted your EOI, how much time it took for you to get the invite?


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello Guys,
My ACS is expiring soon, I am planning to apply for re-assessment.
For re-assessment can I upload the same documents which were attested 2 years ago? As there is no change in the organization and no change in the roles and responsibilities.
Or do I need to again attest those documents and upload.
has anyone done this and successfully re-assessed.


----------



## Canadafollower (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi,

You have to link your old application and just upload the requested information in recent 2 years.


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Canadafollower,

I am going to link it to the old application. Which will have my old documentations. In recent 2 years as well there is no change in my work responsibilities as I am working for the same project. Hence just wandering is it really required to upload any new documents?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hello Guys,
> My ACS is expiring soon, I am planning to apply for re-assessment.
> For re-assessment can I upload the same documents which were attested 2 years ago? As there is no change in the organization and no change in the roles and responsibilities.
> Or do I need to again attest those documents and upload.
> has anyone done this and successfully re-assessed.


Only get a new reference letter from your current employer with updated dates. Rest can be kept the same.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

NSW could give people at least some sort of timeline, e.g we will be inviting 65+ or 70+ point applicants throughout the year, while others will have two selection rounds per year on this and this date or week. It is ridiculous how some people pay for language tests and skills assessments and aim especially to get, for instance, NSW SS, but NSW just keeps dragging and dragging on with their inactivity. At least with 189, in current situation and for most occupations, you have a pretty good idea what to expect.

Yes, I realise that all this big immigration game and visas are not something we, prospective migrants, should take for granted, but this is just sad how much money is being generated out of deperate people's pockets. Sometimes I get the feeling that all those fees that we have to pay are more attractive than our actual skills...


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Visa 190 Related Query*

Hi,

Can you please let me know if I can travel back to India within 2 years for a holiday and join back after the holidays are over if I get Visa under category 190.

Does the condition say consecutively for 2 years or just 2 years.

For eg. If I get a job and want to come back to India for a holiday within 2 years, can I come back?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please let me know if I can travel back to India within 2 years for a holiday and join back after the holidays are over if I get Visa under category 190.
> 
> ...



Yes, you can travel back and forth if you want to.


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

I just want to see this thread flooded with messages " I am invited...." 
when will this happen ????


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sumanth1627 said:


> I just want to see this thread flooded with messages " I am invited...."
> when will this happen ????


Late October...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumanth1627 said:


> I just want to see this thread flooded with messages " I am invited...." when will this happen ????


Soon mate! Very soon ))


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

guys,

any telecom engineer got SS for NSW this month...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> guys,
> 
> any telecom engineer got SS for NSW this month...


This month, the only time someone had been invited is 16th September. 

I am aware of 2 BAs and one accountant with 65+5 points. 

Not aware of any other code or day. However, who knows... maybe :juggle:


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Soon mate! Very soon ))


All my assumptions are gone to waste... NSW Trade & Investment is ridiculously unpredictable!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> All my assumptions are gone to waste... NSW Trade & Investment is ridiculously unpredictable!!!


They will have to fill a quota of 4000 people. So invites will come. Just when is unknown.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> They will have to fill a quota of 4000 people. So invites will come. Just when is unknown.


They will fill it, for sure... But how, that's the question!


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

Lets hope for some invitations this week as next week is a 4 day week for NSW !! :neutral_face:


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yesterday I was daydreaming and saw NSW invite on my e-mail! Then I noticed that it was just a dream!


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Yesterday I was daydreaming and saw NSW invite on my e-mail! Then I noticed that it was just a dream!


Believe it or not, I had the same dream last week for NSW invitation lolz


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Whenever my phone gets an email notification, I hope that it is a NSW SS. Brain is not doing very well lol.


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

Just wanted to know current market for Telecommunication Engineer - 263311? are they easy to invite or not?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Baba_1980 said:


> Just wanted to know current market for Telecommunication Engineer - 263311? are they easy to invite or not?


Easy if you have 70+ points


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

ozengineer said:


> Whenever my phone gets an email notification, I hope that it is a NSW SS. Brain is not doing very well lol.


That was the case for me a month ago! Not anymore as I lost the hope.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

So for the quarter they invited like few guys... Out of supposedly 1000...


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

What kind of evidence nsw asks for onshore work exp? do they double check with ATO for onshore applicant ? Anybody any idea ?


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

I applied with 70 (65+5) points for 190 on 28th july, still waiting for the invitation. Does anyone know what my chances are?? And when they are likely to invite people?


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

umairyc said:


> I applied with 70 (65+5) points for 190 on 28th july, still waiting for the invitation. Does anyone know what my chances are?? And when they are likely to invite people?


65+5 and no invite for 2 months. Haha this is really crazy. What's your points breakdown and occupation?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

umairyc said:


> I applied with 70 (65+5) points for 190 on 28th july, still waiting for the invitation. Does anyone know what my chances are?? And when they are likely to invite people?


What is anzsco code?


----------



## upkar2810 (May 29, 2015)

Hi Guys,

A candidate with 60 points(55+5) and EOI date of effect as 28th of April 2015 can expect or should expect a call by which month?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

upkar2810 said:


> Hi Guys, A candidate with 60 points(55+5) and EOI date of effect as 28th of April 2015 can expect or should expect a call by which month?


Well.. Not sure abou a call  but DOE does not matter much. 

No known to us invites have been issued to 55 + 5 pointer since June.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Is it okay to get the PCC done before the invite?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> Is it okay to get the PCC done before the invite? Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

query about PCC

How many months PCC is valid for?


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> query about PCC
> 
> How many months PCC is valid for?


What I have read is for one year, but I am not sure if they ask for latest one.

Like for canada they ask not more than three months old.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

at what stage PCC is required...

During EOI or after invitation when they require hard copies?


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Singh85 said:


> at what stage PCC is required...
> 
> During EOI or after invitation when they require hard copies?


PCC is required when you receive visa invitation. You can submit/front load it in advance when you receive visa invitation or when CO request for it.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

abbasraza said:


> PCC is required when you receive visa invitation. You can submit/front load it in advance when you receive visa invitation or when CO request for it.


thanks ..so as soon as I get invited,I can pursue with PCC.

please tell, is there any upload option of PCC during EOI submission?


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> thanks ..so as soon as I get invited,I can pursue with PCC.
> 
> please tell, is there any upload option of PCC during EOI submission?


you can't upload any docs during EOI stage. Once you get invited, you can upload your PCC along with other docs


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

Just wanted to know about documents uploading process during online link of 190 invitation:
e.g: Academic Documents like School, College and University: All should be in single PDF or i make separate PDF? Is there option to upload them separately TAB Wise?
Similar goes for Work Experience like Exp. Letter, Joining Letter, Pay Slip and TAX Return etc...

Thanks in advance


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> What I have read is for one year, but I am not sure if they ask for latest one.
> 
> Like for canada they ask not more than three months old.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


I think this is applicable for current country. If u already stayed and returned to home country, I am not sure you need latest one from previous country. Per say you stayed in USA during 2003 and 04 you got PCC last year. I think this should be valid.

P


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

IELTS is in love with me... Its not letting me go... and I will not let it go...


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> IELTS is in love with me... Its not letting me go... and I will not let it go...


mate, I broke up with IELTS after my 4th time dating her (the test is always on saturday here). Got proficient after 4 attempts. The first 3 always .5 short in writing. I hope you manage to pass soon


----------



## HEAT-AAM (Sep 22, 2015)

Anyone optimistic with this Thursday ?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes everyone including me....


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Optimism has long gone from this poor old fellow here.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Next week is an invite week for sure!


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Next week is an invite week for sure!


for 189! unfortunately my occupation is not in the SOL


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> for 189! unfortunately my occupation is not in the SOL


No no, i mean for NSW


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> IELTS is in love with me... Its not letting me go... and I will not let it go...


Mr.Tanzeel,
What happened again. See this 0.5 is a big scam. They will never give as 10 points are very valuable. Wait for 190 every one in this will get it as per my analysis otherwise it will be left unfilled.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Mr.Tanzeel, What happened again. See this 0.5 is big scam. They will never give as 10 points are very valuable.


No one stops you doing PTE?


----------



## AtifMalik (May 18, 2015)

I emailed NSW yesterday and they replied that they can not indicate any date of invitation. On what basis are you so sure?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AtifMalik said:


> I emailed NSW yesterday and they replied that they can not indicate any date of invitation. On what basis are you so sure?


Guess ))


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Next week is an invite week for sure!


I am also agree with you. If no invitation will come by tomorrow then surely next week NSW will send the new invitation. But again I have no idea how are they moving slow. On the contrary, VIC faster their invitation process without any fees.

Hope for the best to all.


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> No one stops you doing PTE?


PTE is not available in Pakistan. I have chatted with a representative over their site a month ago. However I am thinking to take TOEFL IBT test.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

mrlenan said:


> PTE is not available in Pakistan. I have chatted with a representative over their site a month ago. However I am thinking to take TOEFL IBT test.


It is available in Pakistan bro i am not sure either in Islamabad or Lahore but for sure it is


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> It is available in Pakistan bro i am not sure either in Islamabad or Lahore but for sure it is


Seriously? Let me check their site again. perhaps there was some mistake while chatting with PTE representative.


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> It is available in Pakistan bro i am not sure either in Islamabad or Lahore but for sure it is


Here is the image of test centers in the attachment, Pakistan is not listed there.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No one stops you doing PTE?


We cannot enjoy the facility of PTE, here in our country, and can attempt IELTS 8 times in the same cost to appear for PTE abroad.


----------



## AtifMalik (May 18, 2015)

What are the chances of invitation with 60+5 point, IELTS 7 each in 221112 (Management Accountant) category, EOI submitted 17 September 2015 for NSW 190.


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No no, i mean for NSW


How are you so sure about it?


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

umairyc;

Have you also applied for 189 ? Last month invition round cut off was taken as 70. I wonder why you were not invited if you applied it ?


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

AtifMalik said:


> What are the chances of invitation with 60+5 point, IELTS 7 each in 221112 (Management Accountant) category, EOI submitted 17 September 2015 for NSW 190.


May be few months I applied with 60+5 on 22 August n still waiting will see when they start inviting properly uptil now there is no clear tuje frame


----------



## gagsy001 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi What are the chances of invitation from NSW with 55+5 points in electrical engineering job code 233311 ielts overall 7band(L7.5 S 7 W 6 R 6.5) , EA +tive EOI- 10 AUG 2015


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

gagsy001 said:


> hi what are the chances of invitation from nsw with 55+5 points in electrical engineering job code 233311 ielts overall 7band(l7.5 s 7 w 6 r 6.5) , ea +tive eoi- 10 aug 2015


nil


----------



## gagsy001 (Jul 27, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> nil


Reason???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> nil



I do not agree. Small but... Who knows.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

gagsy001 said:


> Hi What are the chances of invitation from NSW with 55+5 points in electrical engineering job code 233311 ielts overall 7band(L7.5 S 7 W 6 R 6.5) , EA +tive EOI- 10 AUG 2015



Selection criteria for NSW is 'Occupation' and then DIBP points. I dont think they would have assigned whole 4000 invites to one occupation only.

Besides, code- 233311 is in SOL and if cut off is 60 (which it seems), then you has a chance to get an invite because 60 pointers and above would go for 189 instead of 190.

I would say you have a chance, however you could go for PTE and boost your score for 189.

Cheers.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> nil


Lol mate show him some support and give him some hope lol


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Those occupations who are getting invitations in 189 rounds for 60 points have a very good chances for getting invitations for 55 points from NSW considering their occupations on NSW priority list because from this year occupation is also one of the requirement and when I talk to their helpline they said that in NSW selection for invitations candidates are selected from a particular occupation and candidates are competing with another in same occupation and not competing with another in other occupation.
So 55 pointers dont lose hope if your occupation is going good in 189 at 60 points.Also from october there is two rounds which means less waiting time and that is very favourable to 55 pointers as majority of 60 pointers will be cleared quickly and less traffic for NSW in a particular occupation.Also keep an eye and be vigilant for today as well.

Thanks.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Tanzeel said:


> We cannot enjoy the facility of PTE, here in our country, and can attempt IELTS 8 times in the same cost to appear for PTE abroad.


Why don't you apply for re-marking? I have done IELTS twice and both the times I got my writing increased (1 point 1st time 0.5 point 2nd time) after re-marking. It will cost you some amount but if there is a increase then they will refund the full amount.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Those occupations who are getting invitations in 189 rounds for 60 points have a very good chances for getting invitations for 55 points from NSW considering their occupations on NSW priority list because from this year occupation is also one of the requirement and when I talk to their helpline they said that in NSW selection for invitations candidates are selected from a particular occupation and candidates are competing with another in same occupation and not competing with another in other occupation.
> So 55 pointers dont lose hope if your occupation is going good in 189 at 60 points.Also from october there is two rounds which means less waiting time and that is very favourable to 55 pointers as majority of 60 pointers will be cleared quickly and less traffic for NSW in a particular occupation.Also keep an eye and be vigilant for today as well.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes.. Hoping never end in regards to NSW. Real situation might be different than we expect.

I think sometimes false hopes make the people keep on waiting .Instead they can try to improve the points in other ways(Ex: English test). anyway they would never cancel their EOI if someone says nill chances. it helps them to think the otherways instead of hoping.

Come to real situation , we expect 1000 invitations per quarter , but already few invitations were sent.So there might be invitations below 1000 .then considering all SOLs, There would't much invitations for each SOL. For example,consider 2613 ,in which 60 pointers are getting invitations in 189. there wouldn't be much invitations in 190 more than 20%. lets say 200. But there are people with 65 pointers waiting since may'15. It seems there are no chances for 55 pointers in near future. Even few 60 pointers might not get if IELTS/PTE < 7.

All might be assuming based on last round in apr-june. But it was quite different as there were less invitations in 190 as 189 used to clear very quickly till 23r March. then backlog increased since Apr.
It took some time to realize and jump to 190 .


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

^ I assume you are mostly talking about Accountants and specific IT professions where competition is more fierce than in other occupations? 'Cause for certain occupations, actually most of them, there are no lenghty backlogs and the number of applicants is very limited. If NSW began to actually invite and did this by selecting candidates from all areas then I'd assume that many 55 point applicants would have a good chance. If NSW prefers to focus strictly on high point applicants, regardless of their occupation, then 55 point applicants should stop dreaming and get working on their scores.

Right now, I only hope that NSW will in fact aim to fill the quota of 4000 invitations that they proudly declared several months ago. If they do it and if diversifying their skilled labour is their main priority then many, even 55 point applicants, will have a decent change. Truth of the matter is that right now the skilled application system is flooded by (no offense) a handful of specific occupations. At this point, however, all we can do is wait and see ...


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Clock ticking ... and no invites as yet...this is getting on my nerves now.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

I guess there won't be any invite today, as its public holiday here. God know better..


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

How ideal it is to get the invite today and than have a long weekend


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

There will always be next week. We can start all over again with our "i feel they will now start sending them out", "im sure it's happening tomorrow", etc. :


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

No meaning to send invitation for 190 by NSW today since 5th Oct is coming any many 65 pointers(60-189 & 65-190) will be invited shortly. NSW will send the invitation after Monday only.


----------



## Aarish (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello Guys,
Got invite today from NSW for occupation (233311), I had applied for both 189 & 190. what would you guys suggest to go with 190 invite straight away or wait one more week for 9th October round and than start.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Wait one more week for 189 as you have 2 week time to apply for NSW.
Please share your timeline and DIBP points breakdown.
Thanks


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Aarish said:


> Hello Guys,
> Got invite today from NSW for occupation (233311), I had applied for both 189 & 190. what would you guys suggest to go with 190 invite straight away or wait one more week for 9th October round and than start.


Congrats. You might as well wait for another week. 189 gives you more freedom in sense that you do not need to worry being stuck in NSW. Do you want to close more information about your application for other users, i.e points, date of application?


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

Aarish said:


> Hello Guys,
> Got invite today from NSW for occupation (233311), I had applied for both 189 & 190. what would you guys suggest to go with 190 invite straight away or wait one more week for 9th October round and than start.


Congratulations mate...
I think you should wait for out come of next 189 invitation round.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Aarish said:


> Hello Guys,
> Got invite today from NSW for occupation (233311), I had applied for both 189 & 190. what would you guys suggest to go with 190 invite straight away or wait one more week for 9th October round and than start.


What were Ur total points


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

seems that nsw is inviting selected occupations only at the moment.. and majority are IT & accountants


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear Friends,

My NSW application for invitation is approved today with the following message

*Approval of your NSW 190 nomination application
NSW Skilled Reference Number: 57**
EOI: E000477****
Applicant name: ***********
C/O: 
Email sent to: *******@gmail.com

Dear ****

We are pleased to advised that we have approved your application for NSW nomination for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

Please keep a copy of this email as your formal approval notification.
*
---

I am looking for it more than 12 months. Facing lots of hurdle to get this desiring mail such as try for IELTS 3 time then PTE two times in India as no PTE testing center was available during those time in Bangladesh. Now, I am in the last stage to get the PR grant mail. All my brothers, cousins are lives in Sydney and hence I am looking forward to live with them.. I submitted my nomination approval at 16th September for VIC and NSW. Got the approval from VIC yesterday and today got it from NSW. It almost takes 15 days to get the nomination approval from both the state.

If NSW doesn't disburse any invitation today then surely next week they MUST send invitation. SO good luck to all.

If anyone have any query regarding the NSW and VIC , please message me. I will be glad to answer them.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## Aarish (Sep 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Congrats. You might as well wait for another week. 189 gives you more freedom in sense that you do not need to worry being stuck in NSW. Do you want to close more information about your application for other users, i.e points, date of application?


Thanks Guys
Age : 30 points
Ielts : 8-7-7-7 on 16-08-2014 (10)
EA assessment completed 25-02-2015 (15)

EOI NSW 190 applied 04-04-2015

PTE test 21-09-2015 ( 80-79-84-84)
EOI 190 updated 25/09/2015 

Invite 190= 02/10/2015 (1005Hrs)


----------



## AtifMalik (May 18, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> seems that nsw is inviting selected occupations only at the moment.. and majority are IT & accountants



How do you guess that only IT & Accountants are being invited by NSW at the moment?


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

AtifMalik said:


> How do you guess that only IT & Accountants are being invited by NSW at the moment?


it's just a comment/guess, since for the last 2 months in this forum only people from those 2 fields are being invited


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Aarish said:


> Thanks Guys
> Age : 30 points
> Ielts : 8-7-7-7 on 16-08-2014 (10)
> EA assessment completed 25-02-2015 (15)
> ...


Based on your score, it is clear that you have 65+5 combo. So currently 70 pointers are getting. Is it correct? So, it hasn't come down.


----------



## Rhino12 (Aug 18, 2015)

I got NSW approval today!


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

jeba said:


> Why don't you apply for re-marking? I have done IELTS twice and both the times I got my writing increased (1 point 1st time 0.5 point 2nd time) after re-marking. It will cost you some amount but if there is a increase then they will refund the full amount.


I have tried it twice with no luck.. actually we have a very strict marking criteria in our Country... usually its useless to apply for remarking.


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have a query.I submitted my EOI on 29th july 2015 with 70 points for 190 and 65 points for 189.My profession is ICT business Analyst.I selected victoria as preferred state(for no apparent reason).I am waiting to get invite in 190 in october by probably if i would have selected NSW then i would have got invite by now.
My question is that is there a frequency of invites that is being sent by NSW every month?Can someone give me insight on invites sent to business analysts with 70 points?


----------



## mystique808 (Sep 16, 2015)

Got my NSW sponsorship approval today! Received 190 invite in SkillSelect as well


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*NSW SS Query*



mystique808 said:


> Got my NSW sponsorship approval today! Received 190 invite in SkillSelect as well


What's your breakdown point mate..please share????

Regards,
Nabajit


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

Congrats ! who got their invites today. Kindly update your timelines or share the breakdown details to give others some clear idea/hope.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Rhino12 said:


> I got NSW approval today!


Dear Expats,

Whoever got approval from NSW, kindly spend few more minutes and give us glimpse of your points with ANZSCO code. 

This would immensely help co-expats.

Looking for help in this matter.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello I am new to this forum.I have received my +ve skills assessment as a Engineering technologist from EA.Now my total points are 55.My IELTS Score are 6.5, 6,6,6.

Pls suggest me how can i proceed now further 189 or 190 visa?

Is state sponsoring better for me?
do they need sufficient funds ?
I am also preparing for PTE, BUT fearing for result.

Thanks
Swarnjeet Singh


----------



## mystique808 (Sep 16, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> What's your breakdown point mate..please share????
> 
> Regards,
> Nabajit


Occupation: External Auditor
Points: 70+5
Date of Effect: 08/09/2015
Age: 30
English Language Ability: 20
Educational Attainment: 15
Australian Study Requirement: 5
State Nomination: 5

Invited to apply to NSW SS: 16/9/2015
Lodged Application: 16/9/2015
Approved: 02/10/2015


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Conrats with approval and invites  

I did not get my approval yet  but maybe soon ))


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

Congrats for the approvals and invitations guys. 
Kindly update accordingly in andrey's signature. 
One more hour left in a day Good luck !!


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Congrats guys..


----------



## Sydney2015 (Sep 7, 2015)

no accountants invited today?


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

All,

Any further invites today before close of business day. 

Txns a ton


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I think only approvals today, i saw someone said invited - but we need to confirm as the term invited/approved used to descrive same thing.


----------



## AtifMalik (May 18, 2015)

You are right, people are getting approved, but not invited. There is big difference between the two. But if approvals are being granted these days, we may hope for invitations sooner from nowonwards! agree?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AtifMalik said:


> You are right, people are getting approved, but not invited. There is big difference between the two. But if approvals are being granted these days, we may hope for invitations sooner from nowonwards! agree?


Hm, i think they will invite quite a few next week. It makes no sense to wait any longer. So, yes agree


----------



## Sydney2015 (Sep 7, 2015)

AtifMalik said:


> You are right, people are getting approved, but not invited. There is big difference between the two. But if approvals are being granted these days, we may hope for invitations sooner from nowonwards! agree?


noted. heading for next wk!! good luck to all of us.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello,

Pls answer my query.
Scope of Engineering technologist through 190?

Thanks
Swarnjeet


----------



## amar_2k1 (Oct 2, 2015)

My friend has 70 points for state sponsorship, and he got NSW invitation today. He is from IT- Analyst Programmer.


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi 
May I know which English test that you sit for? IELTS or PTE-A? You have attained 20 points in language which is very impressive.
Congratulations!




mystique808 said:


> Occupation: External Auditor
> Points: 70+5
> Date of Effect: 08/09/2015
> Age: 30
> ...


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello,
> 
> Pls answer my query.
> Scope of Engineering technologist through 190?
> ...


whats ANZSCO code?


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

amar_2k1 said:


> My friend has 70 points for state sponsorship, and he got NSW invitation today. He is from IT- Analyst Programmer.


Here we go!!. Please post details if you come across from him/her. 

Folks,

It is quite usual to hear approvals accompanied with invitations; today is no exception. However, 55+5 pointer holders long way to go.


----------



## Sydney2015 (Sep 7, 2015)

amar_2k1 said:


> My friend has 70 points for state sponsorship, and he got NSW invitation today. He is from IT- Analyst Programmer.


70 points + 5 points or 65 points + 5 points?


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Any chance for NSW invitation for 65 (60+5) points in developer programmer category?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I am still doubt about invites. Many people were approved. Please all get your details added to Track and compare.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Andrey: you will also get approval soon . Monday will be public holiday in NSW. May be some day in next week..


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## amar_2k1 (Oct 2, 2015)

My friend has got 65 + 5 = 70 points for state sponsorship.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Andrey: you will also get approval soon . Monday will be public holiday in NSW. May be some day in next week.. Sent from my iPhone


Yeah, i actually think i got an approval, but i cant check and my agent was also off today (he is in vic and it was public holiday today) - so he would only let me know on Monday I guess.


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello I am new to this forum.I have received my +ve skills assessment as a Engineering technologist from EA.Now my total points are 55.My IELTS Score are 6.5, 6,6,6.
> 
> Pls suggest me how can i proceed now further 189 or 190 visa?
> 
> ...


according to your points you can only apply for 190.try for pte so that you can apply for 189.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Why would an Analyst programmer with 65+ points would apply to state sponsorship???


----------



## dpkmax (Mar 17, 2015)

alam1976 said:


> according to your points you can only apply for 190.try for pte so that you can apply for 189.



You didn't mention your age. Are u gaining 60 points. 
Yeah I heard PTE is easier than IELTS
Good luck


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Congratulations for the Approval Andrey and all the others.
Does it mean no invitations this month?



andreyx108b said:


> Ramsp said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, i actually think i got an approval, but i cant check and my agent was also off today (he is in vic and it was public holiday today) - so he would only let me know on Monday I guess.


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

What is the difference between invite and approval?can someone explain?


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Guys, I have a query.I submitted my EOI on 29th july 2015 with 70 points for 190 and 65 points for 189.My profession is ICT business Analyst.I selected victoria as preferred state(for no apparent reason).I am waiting to get invite in 190 in october by probably if i would have selected NSW then i would have got invite by now. My question is that is there a frequency of invites that is being sent by NSW every month?Can someone give me insight on invites sent to business analysts with 70 points?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

maqsood041 said:


> Hi Guys, I have a query.I submitted my EOI on 29th july 2015 with 70 points for 190 and 65 points for 189.My profession is ICT business Analyst.I selected victoria as preferred state(for no apparent reason).I am waiting to get invite in 190 in october by probably if i would have selected NSW then i would have got invite by now. My question is that is there a frequency of invites that is being sent by NSW every month?Can someone give me insight on invites sent to business analysts with 70 points?


No no rounds. Random days. You most likely would have been invited by now.


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

maqsood041 said:


> Hi Guys, I have a query.I submitted my EOI on 29th july 2015 with 70 points for 190 and 65 points for 189.My profession is ICT business Analyst.I selected victoria as preferred state(for no apparent reason).I am waiting to get invite in 190 in october by probably if i would have selected NSW then i would have got invite by now. My question is that is there a frequency of invites that is being sent by NSW every month?Can someone give me insight on invites sent to business analysts with 70 points?


Few on this forum got invitations from NSW for 70 points under BA. But i think you with 65 points have a fair chance to get invited for 189 in approximately two rounds. 

Invitation is the very first step in the process of nomination which we get by NSW based on points and occupation code. Once invited you got to apply , then you will be getting the nomination approval followed by the invitation for 190 from skills select.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

maqsood041 said:


> What is the difference between invite and approval?can someone explain?


NSW selects you and invites you to apply for an approval.
Once approved you get an invitation to apply for sc190 visa.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> NSW selects you and invites you to apply for an approval.
> Once approved you get an invitation to apply for sc190 visa.


I think it is other way around. First you get Invitation to apply based on EOI. Once you submit all details, it will be taken for approval.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

My DIBP points are 55 and my ielts score is 6.5,6,6,6.
If i apply in NSW,when would i receive ITA.
My occupation code is 233914.
Engineering technologist.

Proof of funds required in case of NSW?
Pl. Advice.

Thanks
Swarnjeet


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Is there a timeline for visa invite and then visa approval?

Also at what point we need to submit the money?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Why would an Analyst programmer with 65+ points would apply to state sponsorship???


Maybe because they don't mind living in that state for 2 years, and having 5 more points means they'll be invited faster.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

My DIBP points are 55 and my ielts score is 6.5,6,6,6.
If i apply in NSW,when would i receive ITA.
My occupation code is 233914.
Engineering technologist.

Proof of funds required in case of NSW?
Pl. Advice.

Thanks
Swarnjeet


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

So should i wait for 189 invite or create another EOI?



sumanth1627 said:


> maqsood041 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, I have a query.I submitted my EOI on 29th july 2015 with 70 points for 190 and 65 points for 189.My profession is ICT business Analyst.I selected victoria as preferred state(for no apparent reason).I am waiting to get invite in 190 in october by probably if i would have selected NSW then i would have got invite by now. My question is that is there a frequency of invites that is being sent by NSW every month?Can someone give me insight on invites sent to business analysts with 70 points?
> ...


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello All,

I submitted my EOI (261313) on 2nd Oct with 55+5 points (NSW). Approx when it will be approve and I can be consider to get ITA?

Thank You.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aarif said:


> Hello All, I submitted my EOI (261313) on 2nd Oct with 55+5 points (NSW). Approx when it will be approve and I can be consider to get ITA? Thank You.


No one can tell really


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

maqsood041 said:


> So should i wait for 189 invite or create another EOI?


You can do that and opt for NSW in your second EOI . So that even if your being nominated and invited on your second EOI, you can still wait and expect an invitation on your first EOI for 189 and choose accordingly before current invitation expires.


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No one can tell really


I See.

Thanks for information.


----------



## jennyle79 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi this is my first time posting on this forum. 
My case is as follow: I am having 55+5 points and lodged my EOI on accountant general basis on 24/07/2015. 
IELTS: 7.5 overal no bands under 7
Age: 23
5 years Australian study 
3 years Australian accounting Bachelor 
Just wondering if anyone has any ideas when will be the next invitation round? I have heard that now it is gonna be very hard for Accounting applicants now to be approved for SS. I don't know if I can do anything else to improve my point along with increasing English point...
P/S: was thinking of going back to AUS on student visa and wait for the age points (planning to get another Master Degree) ... don't know if it would do any goods...


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

jennyle79 said:


> Hi this is my first time posting on this forum.
> My case is as follow: I am having 55+5 points and lodged my EOI on accountant general basis on 24/07/2015.
> IELTS: 7.5 overal no bands under 7
> Age: 23
> ...


I guess it's hard to know since NSW doesn't publish monthly invitation round and cutoff points like in 189. How long do you need to wait for age points? I think it's a quite risky bet, when you have to wait for more than a year, who knows what will happen.

Have you considered PTE? Unless you really want to take another degree, then I think PTE is the fastest way to increase your points. 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi 
even i am at the same case as yours my occupation is also the same.only way is try to improve our ielts.if you have any alternative way please let me know

have you already applied to NSW nomination or yet to apply







Swarnjeet Saini said:


> My DIBP points are 55 and my ielts score is 6.5,6,6,6.
> If i apply in NSW,when would i receive ITA.
> My occupation code is 233914.
> Engineering technologist.
> ...


----------



## jennyle79 (Oct 3, 2015)

adrian.hy said:


> I guess it's hard to know since NSW doesn't publish monthly invitation round and cutoff points like in 189. How long do you need to wait for age points? I think it's a quite risky bet, when you have to wait for more than a year, who knows what will happen.
> 
> Have you considered PTE? Unless you really want to take another degree, then I think PTE is the fastest way to increase your points.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Thank you so much Adrian... I will have to wait for another 2 full years to get to 25. I am applying for PTE now and will take the exam this month. I just really want to get back there as soon as I can  so thinking of getting a 2 years course. Of course still try to increase English points for 10 pt extras  I heard that Accounting will be off the list for 2016-2017 ( so planning to lodge EOI on external auditor as well. So confused!


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

I think this year anynone below 65 points have no chance at all


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> I think this year anynone below 65 points have no chance at all


 They cant meet the quota with inly 65+. 65+ constitute about 15%-25% of all nsw applicants.


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

jennyle79 said:


> Thank you so much Adrian... I will have to wait for another 2 full years to get to 25. I am applying for PTE now and will take the exam this month. I just really want to get back there as soon as I can  so thinking of getting a 2 years course. Of course still try to increase English points for 10 pt extras  I heard that Accounting will be off the list for 2016-2017 ( so planning to lodge EOI on external auditor as well. So confused!


Oh, you're back in your country now? Why didn't you apply for TR if you want to stay there? It's cheaper than taking another degree. 

Yeah, I think it's possible. In NSW October last year intake (old system), accountant was off the list. Also, it's really surprising to see how accountant ceiling is halved from last year 

Go check PTE thread and best of luck for your exam. Hope you ace it! :thumb:


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

I wonder if they would still send invites, esp for 55 pointers + 5 points SS. I submitted my EOI last Oct 1 to apply for NSW SS. Now I am thinking if I should submit another EOI to another state.. Any advice please? Thank you


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Congratulations for the Approval Andrey and all the others.
> Does it mean no invitations this month?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

I guess... we can expect some invitations this week or this month as few got their approval email last week. So they could send few more invites ....!!


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

No i have not applied yet,i m fearing about PTE result i m preparing for.
NSW invitation is risky??

Thanks
Swarnjeet


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> I think this year anynone below 65 points have no chance at all


Have you received any official email from Aus PM or immigration department? or is it in desperation with negative feelings. 

BTW, here no one knows who would get it.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Have you received any official email from Aus PM or immigration department? or is it in desperation with negative feelings.
> 
> BTW, here no one knows who would get it.


Haha no I have not usually all agents are suggesting their clients to get 65 points for 189 and ones with 55 points they r just suggesting them to go for regional as there is no timeframe when will they get it and ones on 60 points are still waiting too since last few months on 189 and ceilings might get filled any time of many occupations ones with 65 and above points R still getting invites for 189 easily while 190 invites are so slow


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Is there any way by which we can tell that this is the occupation ceiling and this is the number of invites to be given accordingly for NSW.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Is there any way by which we can tell that this is the occupation ceiling and this is the number of invites to be given accordingly for NSW.


Taxation Accountant Immigration to Australia PR Visa


----------



## liloreokid (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey guys,

I've applied for nomination from NSW with 70 points + 5 if nominated as an Accountant general. Any idea whether NSW will be prompt with their invite or could I be waiting for a really long time?

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

liloreokid said:


> Hey guys, I've applied for nomination from NSW with 70 points + 5 if nominated as an Accountant general. Any idea whether NSW will be prompt with their invite or could I be waiting for a really long time? Thanks!


Most likely you will have an invite within 2 weeks.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Folks,

Any invites today. Definitely we need some broadcast to keep our hope alive. Please feed in if you anybody receives ITA

Thanks a bunch


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Folks,
> 
> Any invites today. Definitely we need some broadcast to keep our hope alive. Please feed in if you anybody receives ITA
> 
> Thanks a bunch


We have public holiday today so I don't thinkso


----------



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi guys i need your help my visa is expiring on 21 oct 2016 and i already got the invitation from orana to apply for invitation for 489 which is expiring on 1 dec 2015 and yesterday i got my score in PTE over 65 now my question is can i apply for 189 and 190 visa on different EIO or give me any best suggestion

Pte over 65 in each module 10points
Age over 25 30 points
Degree assessment in both general accounting and external auditor points 15
Two year education 5 points
Professional year done 5 points

Total points 65 

Your give your suggestion


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Andrey,

If possible then kindly update my information into the tracker. Thanks for tht.

I more thing, are you applying from onshore? is there any specific reason to process your application by an agent. 

So far, I remember, you applied for NSW invitation after two days of my application submit (16th Oct). I believe you will definitely get the approval within this week. I already submit my visa yesterday, currently upload the document . Lets pray for each other


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey Amar,

Yes, I've applied 2 days after you. I did not call my agent, but as he did not contact me - i guess my approval will come within next 2 weeks (i think they do it in batches). 

I am applying offshore, the reason for an agent is just experience - i prefer someone who has experience to manage my case, rather than me guessing what to do, thats it 

One question, i think you already updated your profile on immitracker? no? 

Can you pleasee add you 190 visa application to the tracker? 

Yes, certainly lets pray for each other - all gonna be good  



amar_klanti said:


> Hello Andrey,
> 
> If possible then kindly update my information into the tracker. Thanks for tht.
> 
> ...


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Helllo ramesh,

Definitely, you can submit several EOI. I recommend to submit two EOI; one for 189 and others for 190. I also do the same.

Best of luck



rameshkumar said:


> Hi guys i need your help my visa is expiring on 21 oct 2016 and i already got the invitation from orana to apply for invitation for 489 which is expiring on 1 dec 2015 and yesterday i got my score in PTE over 65 now my question is can i apply for 189 and 190 visa on different EIO or give me any best suggestion
> 
> Pte over 65 in each module 10points
> Age over 25 30 points
> ...


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello andrey,

I just create this tread for 190 applicant of October and share the experience regarding CO assign, document request and time line of 190 visa grant.

Update your information as soon as you lodged the visa for 190(NSW).

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...visa-october-2015-applicants.html#post8381778

thanks and best of luck.



andreyx108b said:


> Hey Amar,
> 
> Yes, I've applied 2 days after you. I did not call my agent, but as he did not contact me - i guess my approval will come within next 2 weeks (i think they do it in batches).
> 
> ...


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Helllo ramesh,
> 
> Definitely, you can submit several EOI. I recommend to submit two EOI; one for 189 and others for 190. I also do the same.
> 
> Best of luck


why its recommended? is there any difference if you will put it in one eoi?

just asking.

thank you


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

You can also do that. But in that case, when you received any invitation whether it is 190 and 189, you EOI will be lock. Hence, you need to apply for visa which invitation come first.

On the other hand, when you have two EOI then both of them will treat separately and have not dependency with each other. In this case, you have option to choose and think which one will be better(190/189) for you. 

In my case, I submitted three EOIs, one for NSW, one for VIC and other for 189. I have been waiting long for NSW then I applied for VIC with separate EOI. Fortunately, I received the invitation from both NSW and VIC only one day difference and eventually I can able to decide which one is best for me. Although I don't received the invitation yet may be it will come to next round. 

In this way, separate EOI will give you the opportunity to think about freely. However, at the day end its your call. I recommend and I got the benefit from it.






liverloverboy said:


> why its recommended? is there any difference if you will put it in one eoi?
> 
> just asking.
> 
> thank you


----------



## Menank (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello attahmad,

I am a chemical engineer and want to apply for my skills assessment with EA please if u can share your CDR report would help me a lot in writing mine thanks waiting for your reply 

thanks


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

how sure are you? 



amar_klanti said:


> You can also do that. But in that case, when you received any invitation whether it is 190 and 189, you EOI will be lock. Hence, you need to apply for visa which invitation come first.
> 
> On the other hand, when you have two EOI then both of them will treat separately and have not dependency with each other. In this case, you have option to choose and think which one will be better(190/189) for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> how sure are you?


True


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

jdesai said:


> True


true what?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Whatever amar klanti has said its true


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi,

I have submitted Visa 190 EOI with 60 +5 Sponsorship point for NSW for ICT business analyst. What are the chances of an invitation and by when? 
Definitely nobody can tell for sure but any estimate?

Regards


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> You can also do that. But in that case, when you received any invitation whether it is 190 and 189, you EOI will be lock. Hence, you need to apply for visa which invitation come first.
> 
> On the other hand, when you have two EOI then both of them will treat separately and have not dependency with each other. In this case, you have option to choose and think which one will be better(190/189) for you.
> 
> ...


So you mean that between 189 and 190 you cannot choose, you have to go with whichever comes first.

However, between two 190 invitations from different states, you CAN choose which you want.

Correct?


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> You can also do that. But in that case, when you received any invitation whether it is 190 and 189, you EOI will be lock. Hence, you need to apply for visa which invitation come first.
> 
> On the other hand, when you have two EOI then both of them will treat separately and have not dependency with each other. In this case, you have option to choose and think which one will be better(190/189) for you.
> 
> ...


Amar,
What are the chances for rejection if one submits multiple EOIs? I know it shouldn't here many people go thru lot of difficulties going thru IELTS or PTE. Hence I want to see any such cases if any. May be visa forums and rejection reasons can help us.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi,

I have submitted Visa 190 EOI with 60 +5 Sponsorship point for NSW for ICT business analyst. What are the chances of an invitation and by when? 
Definitely nobody can tell for sure but any estimate?

Regards


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted Visa 190 EOI with 60 +5 Sponsorship point for NSW for ICT business analyst. What are the chances of an invitation and by when?
> Definitely nobody can tell for sure but any estimate?
> ...


On the NSW website: After You Have Applied - Live & Work in New South Wales



> There is no set timeframe for receiving an invitation after you have lodged an EOI. Selection is not guaranteed.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Whatever amar klanti has said its true


i don't know if both of you experienced it. but i know someone who got two invitations for one EOI only 190 and 189.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Sush1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted Visa 190 EOI with 60 +5 Sponsorship point for NSW for ICT business analyst. What are the chances of an invitation and by when?
> Definitely nobody can tell for sure but any estimate?
> ...


may i know why do you apply for 190 visa for BA when you can apply for 189.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

You are absolutely correct on this one. But the point is if we can guess through the trend of invitations if the person will be invited or not.

Regards 



3br4h!m said:


> On the NSW website: After You Have Applied - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

I applied for EOI on 14th September, 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190. I got 75 overall with all the scores above 65 in PTE Academic.



andrew64 said:


> may i know why do you apply for 190 visa for BA when you can apply for 189.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

I see that multiple people are applying for both 189 & 190.

The discrimination is only based on SOL & CSOL? Or there are other factor involved other than gaining five extra points for state?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I reckon sooner or later multiple applications will not be allowed, or a fee will be established for (additional) EOIs. This recent trend of submitting as many EOIs as possible causes inconvenience to almost everyone, except for the candidate himself. The system is flooded by applicants with vague or passive interests. There's too many people who get the invitation for SS, but later on turn it down for 189 or in hopes of 189. I suppose NSW especially, with its own specific system and allocated quotas, wishes more clarity. So, here's a possible reason for the delay of NSW invitations.

A reminder to everyone! Please don't apply for 190 if you are not willing to live and work in the state which you declared in your application. I know it is naive to hope for any sort of altruism here, but use your common sense. This board is flooded with threads a la "I applied for SA sponsoship, but I want to live in Victoria". Meanwhile, some poor fellow has lived for 5 years in SA , has his current visa expiring in one month and will not get an invitation just because of the previously mentioned character with no intentions or visions. 

I'm quite curious about the share of people with Skilled visa grants who eventually did not settle down or not even attempted to migrate. It must be quite high, because the threads "I haven't been to Australia for 4 years, what should I do?" keep popping up surprsingly often.


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I reckon sooner or later multiple applications will not be allowed, or a fee will be established for (additional) EOIs. This recent trend of submitting as many EOIs as possible causes inconvenience to almost everyone, except for the candidate himself. The system is flooded by applicants with vague or passive interests. There's too many people who get the invitation for SS, but later on turn it down for 189 or in hopes of 189. I suppose NSW especially, with its own specific system and allocated quotas, wishes more clarity. So, here's a possible reason for the delay of NSW invitations.
> 
> A reminder to everyone! Please don't apply for 190 if you are not willing to live and work in the state which you declared in your application. I know it is naive to hope for any sort of altruism here, but use your common sense. This board is flooded with threads a la "I applied for SA sponsoship, but I want to live in Victoria". Meanwhile, some poor fellow has lived for 5 years in SA , has his current visa expiring in one month and will not get an invitation just because of the previously mentioned character with no intentions or visions.
> 
> I'm quite curious about the share of people with Skilled visa grants who eventually did not settle down or not even attempted to migrate. It must be quite high, because the threads "I haven't been to Australia for 4 years, what should I do?" keep popping up surprsingly often.


I reckon it is not about ethics at all. e.g, if the accounting students could go for 189, the vast majority would not go 190. No one would throw a monkey wrench into his own life after all. I know someone who has spent 6-7 years here and still does not get PR. In this case, you can't stop the “desperate guys” to fight for their silver linings. I think it is unwise and impersonal to rap sb on the knuckles of doing the multiple applications, because the system is designed to be so. Not being smart.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I've spoken with my agent, no approval for me yet, i've been selected on the 16/10/15 and applied for an approval on the 18th of September. 

I hope this is normal...as guys who were selected also on the 16/10/15 and applied on the 16th were approved on the 2nd of October. 

Whats your opinion guys? 

I hope they will approve my application soon


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Can you please tell me the meaning of previous message. How can you apply on 16th October as the same still has to come.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi

I initially submitted my eoi on 22 August under 189 subclass, but unfortunately the occupation reached its cap so filled for 190 subclass with NSW after a month 23 September.

My points as below
Age 30 points
English pte scores L 62 R 54 W 65 S84
Education 15 points
Work exp 15 points

Total 60 points
State sponsorship 5

Total 65 points
Occupation 221214 internal auditor

What are the chances of getting an invite


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Can you please tell me the meaning of previous message. How can you apply on 16th October as the same still has to come.


I am sorry mate, i meant to say 16/09/15  

Guys anyone else awaiting NSW approval - please respond or its just me who is left for now? 

I feel very lonely and cold when awaiting something alone


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I've spoken with my agent, no approval for me yet, i've been selected on the 16/10/15 and applied for an approval on the 18th of September.
> 
> I hope this is normal...as guys who were selected also on the 16/10/15 and applied on the 16th were approved on the 2nd of October.
> 
> ...


It depends on case officer Andrey.Its normal.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> It depends on case officer Andrey.Its normal.


Thanks a lot Jdesai, i was actually hoping you would answer


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I am sorry mate, i meant to say 16/09/15
> 
> Guys anyone else awaiting NSW approval - please respond or its just me who is left for now?
> 
> I feel very lonely and cold when awaiting something alone


I was invited to apply on 28/08/15 and I have applied on 7/09/15. I did not receive my approval yet. It is strange because I see most of the people who applied after me or even got invited to apply after me got their approval. Is this somehow connected to the fact that I am a General Accountant?


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I reckon sooner or later multiple applications will not be allowed, or a fee will be established for (additional) EOIs. This recent trend of submitting as many EOIs as possible causes inconvenience to almost everyone, except for the candidate himself. .


 ...


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hi
> 
> I initially submitted my eoi on 22 August under 189 subclass, but unfortunately the occupation reached its cap so filled for 190 subclass with NSW after a month 23 September.
> 
> ...


I am on the same dilemma as you. You have 60 pts without ss and yet you still haven't got your invite..what more for someone like me who just have 55 points


----------



## bryan00 (Apr 24, 2015)

sadiislam said:


> I was invited to apply on 28/08/15 and I have applied on 7/09/15. I did not receive my approval yet. It is strange because I see most of the people who applied after me or even got invited to apply after me got their approval. Is this somehow connected to the fact that I am a General Accountant?


are you're education/work qualifications overseas or australian based?


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Any invites today ?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

kavimate85 said:


> Any invites today ?


Follow the rule of thumb, which says: if there are any invites, this thread will be alive like a bee hive. So, probably no invites or a very insignificant number.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sadiislam said:


> I was invited to apply on 28/08/15 and I have applied on 7/09/15. I did not receive my approval yet. It is strange because I see most of the people who applied after me or even got invited to apply after me got their approval. Is this somehow connected to the fact that I am a General Accountant?


I guess, as Jdesai said it more deoends on the case offucer our applucations were allocated to. Hopefully we will get approval soon.


----------



## Praneet Singh (Oct 7, 2015)

*190 Visa Invitation*

Hello Everyone,

i am new to expat forums and have joined to get some information from the experienced people on here.
i have submitted my EOI for NSW - 190 visa on 12/09/2015.
it seems like all the forums have information on ICT group which is in high demand in NSW.
my occupation as assessed by engineers Australia last year on 14/04./2014 is Telecommunications Technical Officer/Technologist - 313214. i have not seen one person on all the forums with information of such occupation.

My EOI points breakdown is as follows :-
Age:- 25
English:-10
SS:-5
Australian Experience:-5
Advanced Diploma:-10
Australian study:-5
Total:-60

i am on 485 visa which will run out on 12/Nov/2015.
i am running out of options and time with no information if i will get the invitation and if yes then when i will get it. i submitted my application this late because i was unable to get points for IELTS. Any information and suggestions will be highly appreciated.
is there anyone from my occupation group that knows how this all works or does any one know someone who has been in this situation and knows how to work your way out of it.
very desperate plea for any information.
Thank you! and have a nice day.
:confused2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

There are a few guys waiting in your anzsco code. However, we have not seen any invite with 60 points this fin. Year. 

So november looks risky. 




Praneet Singh said:


> Hello Everyone, i am new to expat forums and have joined to get some information from the experienced people on here. i have submitted my EOI for NSW - 190 visa on 12/09/2015. it seems like all the forums have information on ICT group which is in high demand in NSW. my occupation as assessed by engineers Australia last year on 14/04./2014 is Telecommunications Technical Officer/Technologist - 313214. i have not seen one person on all the forums with information of such occupation. My EOI points breakdown is as follows :- Age:- 25 English:-10 SS:-5 Australian Experience:-5 Advanced Diploma:-10 Australian study:-5 Total:-60 i am on 485 visa which will run out on 12/Nov/2015. i am running out of options and time with no information if i will get the invitation and if yes then when i will get it. i submitted my application this late because i was unable to get points for IELTS. Any information and suggestions will be highly appreciated. is there anyone from my occupation group that knows how this all works or does any one know someone who has been in this situation and knows how to work your way out of it. very desperate plea for any information. Thank you! and have a nice day. :confused2:


----------



## Praneet Singh (Oct 7, 2015)

i couldn't find any in on the myimmitracker.com.
do you know some one how long it took for someone to get an invite under this occupation ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Praneet Singh said:


> i couldn't find any in on the myimmitracker.com. do you know some one how long it took for someone to get an invite under this occupation ?


I can't say how long as i only saw 2 guys here in this thread (i think) waiting for an invite now, you are the third one. I cam PM you their name usernames a bit later or search this thread.


----------



## Praneet Singh (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you very much , your help is much appreciated.
If all fails and I don't get an invite in time what is your suggestion about that.
What should I do ?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Overseas work experience


----------



## Praneet Singh (Oct 7, 2015)

No , I don't have any overseas work experience. 
I got work experience for 1 year in Australia.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Praneet Singh said:


> Thank you very much , your help is much appreciated. If all fails and I don't get an invite in time what is your suggestion about that. What should I do ?



Some people advise to take a course for a year!?


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Praneet Singh said:


> Thank you very much , your help is much appreciated.
> If all fails and I don't get an invite in time what is your suggestion about that.
> What should I do ?


Well, that depends on what do you wanna do. You can leave once your visa expires, hence waiting for your PR offshore, or apply for another visa if you wanna stay (maybe take some course for a semester). Aside from that, I'd suggest you to take PTE to increase your points.

Cheers


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

Praneet Singh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> i am new to expat forums and have joined to get some information from the experienced people on here.
> i have submitted my EOI for NSW - 190 visa on 12/09/2015.
> ...



Hello, I have also applied for NSW 190 visa as a Telecom Engineer (263311). I applied on 6th Oct with 65 points.
I have found very few people from my field here. 
Even I want to know the ita round pattern and probability for my occupation but could'nt find much information. Just have to wait for the invite I guess.

Did you figure out that in which stage you will get a bridging visa? Hope that you get an ITA before time since there isnt much competition in our field :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I am sorry mate, i meant to say 16/09/15
> 
> Guys anyone else awaiting NSW approval - please respond or its just me who is left for now?
> 
> I feel very lonely and cold when awaiting something alone


Hello, I am new here 
I submitted my EOI on 6th Oct, for NSW 190 visa, with 65 points.
My occupation is Telecom Engineer (263311).
I have no idea how NSW issues ITAs. Like is there any pattern of fixed dates/days ? How to estimate my invite timeline :confused2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ria_libran said:


> Hello, I am new here  I submitted my EOI on 6th Oct, for NSW 190 visa, with 65 points. My occupation is Telecom Engineer (263311). I have no idea how NSW issues ITAs. Like is there any pattern of fixed dates/days ? How to estimate my invite timeline :confused2:


Is this 60+ 5ss?


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Is this 60+ 5ss?


Thats right. 60 + 5 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello-

when is the SRN number generated any idea, i still didnt get it


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello-
> 
> when is the SRN number generated any idea, i still didnt get it


Only lucky ones can get SRN number mate...


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Friends, My ACS is going to expire in Mar 2016. So I am planning to apply a new one in advance. My query is if I update my new ACS in my EOI, will my EOI effective date will change? I am (55+5, 261313) waiting since Feb 2015. Changing EOI effective date will put me at the end of the waiting queue. Kindly guide me with this issue. Thanks.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Only lucky ones can get SRN number mate...


What is srn number


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> Hi Friends, My ACS is going to expire in Mar 2016. So I am planning to apply a new one in advance. My query is if I update my new ACS in my EOI, will my EOI effective date will change? I am (55+5, 261313) waiting since Feb 2015. Changing EOI effective date will put me at the end of the waiting queue. Kindly guide me with this issue. Thanks.


It will not change you EOI effective date as long as your point won't change. No worries, mate


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Simple .. Create dummy EOI and verify the dates mate. EOI is free. Donot forget the remove it after verification.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

VipanBali said:


> Hi Friends, My ACS is going to expire in Mar 2016. So I am planning to apply a new one in advance. My query is if I update my new ACS in my EOI, will my EOI effective date will change? I am (55+5, 261313) waiting since Feb 2015. Changing EOI effective date that depenwill put me at the end of the waiting queue. Kindly guide me with this issue. Thanks.


That depends on IELTS score and years of exp and employability 

Can you lease post your details so that I can guess what can happen to your ITA


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

kavimate85 said:


> What is srn number


It's a number given by NSW to your nomination application...


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello 3br4h,

Yes you are right. If you have individual invitation against separate EOI then you have option to choose, but if you include all your state preference within a single EOI then you have to go which ever some first.

On more thing, there is no wrong to submit multiple EOIs, Hence I will always recommend to do so (based on my personal experience) if you are looking for 190 different states and 189 .

thanks 


3br4h!m said:


> So you mean that between 189 and 190 you cannot choose, you have to go with whichever comes first.
> 
> However, between two 190 invitations from different states, you CAN choose which you want.
> 
> Correct?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

SRN means Skill Reference Number and this number will generate from their system when you have invitation from NSW. This number is given as reference of your NSW application for further communication or queries. 



kavimate85 said:


> What is srn number


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> That depends on IELTS score and years of exp and employability
> 
> Can you lease post your details so that I can guess what can happen to your ITA


Hello, saw you signature. When can I expect an Invite for the following details: 
EOI for NSW with 60+5 points
PTE= Overall:75 (S67, L74, R74, W88)
Occupation: Telecom Engineer (263311)
EOI date of effect: 6th Oct, 2015
EOI updated: 8th Oct, 2015
NSW ITA: XXXXXXX :juggle:


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

According to the previous invitation treads, there should be invitation from NSW today. However, I am not sure about their current strategy and the bottleneck to send the new invitation. 
I personally have the experience how it feels when you have waiting for invitation for long. 

Best of luck to all


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

May be the next invitation round, now don't ask me when will be the next invitation from NSW.:confused2:


Ria_libran said:


> Hello, saw you signature. When can I expect an Invite for the following details:
> EOI for NSW with 60+5 points
> PTE= Overall:75 (S67, L74, R74, W88)
> Occupation: Telecom Engineer (263311)
> ...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

They are sending invitations every week or 2 week but they are sending to 65 pointers so thats why its looking going quite to us.But yes they are sending.Now have to see till when they will follow this strategy as number of people who are applying for NSW with 65 are relatively small and on top of that in that small number very few are applying 190 visa.
So NSW will send till 4000 people apply 190 visa so thats why its ongoing process and they will keep sending invitations.
But there is a loop hole because they themself dont know how many applied to 190 visa under NSW sponsorship program and thats why not publishing any kind of figures.

So have to see how long this circus can go like this.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Ria_libran said:


> Hello, saw you signature. When can I expect an Invite for the following details:
> EOI for NSW with 60+5 points
> PTE= Overall:75 (S67, L74, R74, W88)
> Occupation: Telecom Engineer (263311)
> ...


Sorry dear. I don't have much details about your occupation. I will do research and let you know by next week.


----------



## Praneet Singh (Oct 7, 2015)

*Help !!!*

could you please help me as well ?
i am in the same boat.
313214 - Telecommunication Tecnical Officer.
EOI - 12/09/2015 - with 60 points 
lodged for 190 visa NSW 
i am on 485 visa which will expire on 12 nov 2015
when can i expect the invite ?


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> May be the next invitation round, now don't ask me when will be the next invitation from NSW.:confused2:


 Thanks


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

jdesai said:


> They are sending invitations every week or 2 week but they are sending to 65 pointers so thats why its looking going quite to us.But yes they are sending.Now have to see till when they will follow this strategy as number of people who are applying for NSW with 65 are relatively small and on top of that in that small number very few are applying 190 visa.
> So NSW will send till 4000 people apply 190 visa so thats why its ongoing process and they will keep sending invitations.
> But there is a loop hole because they themself dont know how many applied to 190 visa under NSW sponsorship program and thats why not publishing any kind of figures.
> 
> So have to see how long this circus can go like this.



Okay..The information was really helpful. Thankyou


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Sorry dear. I don't have much details about your occupation. I will do research and let you know by next week.


Alright  Thanks a lot !


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

jdesai said:


> They are sending invitations every week or 2 week but they are sending to 65 pointers so thats why its looking going quite to us.But yes they are sending.Now have to see till when they will follow this strategy as number of people who are applying for NSW with 65 are relatively small and on top of that in that small number very few are applying 190 visa.
> So NSW will send till 4000 people apply 190 visa so thats why its ongoing process and they will keep sending invitations.
> But there is a loop hole because they themself dont know how many applied to 190 visa under NSW sponsorship program and thats why not publishing any kind of figures.
> 
> So have to see how long this circus can go like this.


Folks, 

Tomorrow is going to be critical day in current year ITA. Why? Because previous year EOi not yet completed which is expected to be complete by this month. As per my analysis, at least 20 days worth 60 pointers will be cleared by tomorrow draw assuming uniform distribution of pointers,


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

jdesai said:


> They are sending invitations every week or 2 week but they are sending to 65 pointers so thats why its looking going quite to us.But yes they are sending.Now have to see till when they will follow this strategy as number of people who are applying for NSW with 65 are relatively small and on top of that in that small number very few are applying 190 visa.
> So NSW will send till 4000 people apply 190 visa so thats why its ongoing process and they will keep sending invitations.
> But there is a loop hole because they themself dont know how many applied to 190 visa under NSW sponsorship program and thats why not publishing any kind of figures.
> 
> So have to see how long this circus can go like this.


Do you mean 65 or 65+ . Please look at my signature


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

Praneet Singh said:


> could you please help me as well ?
> i am in the same boat.
> 313214 - Telecommunication Tecnical Officer.
> EOI - 12/09/2015 - with 60 points
> ...


I think your's will be the same estimated timeline like mine... next invitation round or so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Do you mean 65 or 65+ . Please look at my signature


Hello, sorry to know that your EOI got rejected. I never knew that EOIs can be rejected also 
Do you mind telling the reason ?
Sorry if I spoiled your mood.


----------



## The_Dark (Oct 6, 2013)

Praneet Singh said:


> Thank you very much , your help is much appreciated.
> If all fails and I don't get an invite in time what is your suggestion about that.
> What should I do ?[/QUOTE
> 
> If you just want to stay in the country just apply for 489 visa... and later apply again for 190 or 189. Some areas like Dubbo etc in NSW are not very bad to live actually.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Do you mean 65 or 65+ . Please look at my signature


Wolf skin.
You get ITA in next 12 hours. Please stay on in this thread and update us on this.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Folks,
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be critical day in current year ITA. Why? Because previous year EOi not yet completed which is expected to be complete by this month. As per my analysis, at least 20 days worth 60 pointers will be cleared by tomorrow draw assuming uniform distribution of pointers,


I don't think tonight's round for clear 20 days of backlog for sure.. Remember this round will comprise only 1000 invitations overall (compared to 2300 as per last one) and it has to cover almost 30 days of overall backlog(since last round was 7th Sep). This would mean, mostly 65 pointers would be cleared and probably the second round(23rd Oct) would clear most of 60 pointers backlog.


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> I don't think tonight's round for clear 20 days of backlog for sure.. Remember this round will comprise only 1000 invitations overall (compared to 2300 as per last one) and it has to cover almost 30 days of overall backlog(since last round was 7th Sep). This would mean, mostly 65 pointers would be cleared and probably the second round(23rd Oct) would clear most of 60 pointers backlog.


I think it will still clear 60 pointer backlog, but only 10 days from 9th of May, then on 23rd Oct it will clear even more as it is only 2 weeks from 9th of October.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

That was my estimation as well..lets see in few hours . I hope it should cover at least 20 days and hoping for some miracles 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## AtifMalik (May 18, 2015)

I think ITA are supposed to be for 189 tomorrow and not for 190. Am I right? so the backlog to be cleared also pertains to 189 , if any.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AtifMalik said:


> I think ITA are supposed to be for 189 tomorrow and not for 190. Am I right? so the backlog to be cleared also pertains to 189 , if any.


Yes.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

dannyduke said:


> I think it will still clear 60 pointer backlog, but only 10 days from 9th of May, then on 23rd Oct it will clear even more as it is only 2 weeks from 9th of October.



Folks, 

Please understand how 189 draw works. If draw reached to 60 pointers means already cleared 65 pointers. If you see last month draw 5 weeks worth of 60 pointers got cleared for 2613 code. That translates 2.5 weeks of 60 pointers that is nearly 20 days worth of 60 pointers. Also keep in mind that Jun and Jul there was no draw due to year end ceiling. Once previous year lot is cleared things will move much faster. Once 60 pointers stays current date, that is when NSW start sending 55 pointers .


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Any one knows what time invitations are sent fot 189


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Any one knows what time invitations are sent fot 189


In the next 2hour and 45mins...


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello-

when would be next round of invitation held.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

i am an internal auditor.
what are the chances of getting an invitation for 60+5 points
my PTE score as below 

S-84 , R- 54, W-65, L- 62

i initially filed my EOI with 60 points on 22 aug for subclass 189, since occupation reached its cap i switched to subclass 190 on 23-sep


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello- when would be next round of invitation held.


30th of october i guess


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> 30th of october i guess


Next round is on 23 OCT


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for the information.

which date would be considered for my EOI, since i have amended the state sponsorship on 23 sep 15 with 60+5 points

or my EOI date when i initially filed it i.e. 22 august 15.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I reckon with the things going with 189, 190 55+5 pointers might as well give up or start registering for another English test. I'm truly surprised that there's so many 65 point applicants still in the system.


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

srikanth.peddi said:


> Next round is on 23 OCT


I think that's for 189


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

adrian.hy said:


> I think that's for 189


yep  23rd, i looked at 30th for some reason...


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I reckon with the things going with 189, 190 55+5 pointers might as well give up or start registering for another English test. I'm truly surprised that there's so many 65 point applicants still in the system.


I think it is partly because of PTE test, a lot of people can now get 10 points and 20 points than previously where only IELTS is the accepted test. It is very hard to achieve 9.0 in IELTS, yet people can get perfect 90 on PTE.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dannyduke said:


> I think it is partly because of PTE test, a lot of people can now get 10 points and 20 points than previously where only IELTS is the accepted test. It is very hard to achieve 9.0 in IELTS, yet people can get perfect 90 on PTE.


I am mot sure how easy pte is... It was hard for me...


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

It wasn't quite surprising to see the results of today's draw.. Remember there were only 1000 invitations and backlog for almost a month is due.. Only surprising for me is backlog for 2613 seems to have increased to 65 points with no chance for 60 pointers. 

I hope next draw would give much favourable results for 60 pointers.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> It wasn't quite surprising to see the results of today's draw.. Remember there were only 1000 invitations and backlog for almost a month is due.. Only surprising for me is backlog for 2613 seems to have increased to 65 points with no chance for 60 pointers.
> 
> I hope next draw would give much favourable results for 60 pointers.


Where do you see cutoff is only 65 points. Link please....


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Where do you see cutoff is only 65 points. Link please....


just hover around other threads in forum.. you will see people with 65 points (2613) with eoi later than 25 Sep (as far I noticed ) haven't received invite.. Just wait for few more days for DIBP to publish results


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Do you mean 65 or 65+ . Please look at my signature


Wolfskin,

What happened to your invite? We are counting on your invitation


----------



## shingyuen (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello! Want to seek your advices here. In my case, how long can I expect to receive NSW 190 ITA?

Occupation 233511 industrial engineer
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points 
English:10 points
Total 55 + 5 = 60 points

EOI not submitted yet, going to submit soon.

Thanks thanks


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

*Telecommunications Network*



bharathi039 said:


> It wasn't quite surprising to see the results of today's draw.. Remember there were only 1000 invitations and backlog for almost a month is due.. Only surprising for me is backlog for 2613 seems to have increased to 65 points with no chance for 60 pointers.
> 
> I hope next draw would give much favourable results for 60 pointers.


Hello 

what do you predict about 2633? 

I have some query about my immigration process. Plz guide me. I have got following points:

Age (29): 30
IELTS (7, 6.5, 6.5, 7, OA: 7) : 0
Qualification (B.E. Telecom): 15
Experience (5yrs): 10 
Total : 55 Point

I've applied for NSW state sponsorship so the my points are 55+5=60 and my occupation is Telecommunications Network Engineer.

Following is my time line.
EA Assessment Outcome: 29th Sept.
EOI Submitted: 30th Sept.

I have got following questions.

1- What are the chances that I may get sponsorship?
2- In how much time I may get the sponsorship?
3- If any other suggestion plz feel free.

Thanks.


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> yep  23rd, i looked at 30th for some reason...


how do you know the invitation date for NSW?



dannyduke said:


> I think it is partly because of PTE test, a lot of people can now get 10 points and 20 points than previously where only IELTS is the accepted test. It is very hard to achieve 9.0 in IELTS, yet people can get perfect 90 on PTE.
> 
> 
> andreyx108b said:
> ...


Well, I think a lot of people, including me, find that PTE is a lot easier. Getting all 8 is more achievable in PTE


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

I have got following questions.

1- What are the chances that I may get sponsorship?
I ain't sure about the chances for your ANZSCO code w.r.t NSW invite. Experts may comment on this. 
2- In how much time I may get the sponsorship?
As on current date, NSW is standing stiff on 70 (65 +5) points. Its really hard to predict anything on when you would get invite. I suppose you will atleast get a picture on when you will receive your invite by mid Nov.

3- If any other suggestion plz feel free.
Simple. Give a try on IELTS or PTE and secure additional 10 points

Thanks.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Folks, 

Things will get back to normal in 2 to 3 rounds. As this round has only 1000 for full month backlog. It is quite normal 65 pointers will go thru. Next round onwards, we will see accelerated invitations both from 189 and 190. 

Hoping best,


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

indy2aus said:


> Wolfskin,
> 
> What happened to your invite? We are counting on your invitation


No Invitation. Very much shattered. I am not sure now whether I will get one in future. DIPB is proving our calculations wrong


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> No Invitation. Very much shattered. I am not sure now whether I will get one in future. DIPB is proving our calculations wrong


Hi Guys,

I am new to this thread.
Can someone have any idea about 262113, Systems Administrator please?

Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## desiya91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Just wanted to ask a question. Is it possible to update your eoi saying that u are enrolled into professional year but not finished yet? And gain an extra 5 points? Or do I have to be finished with it?


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

you cant claim points for something which is underway or not completed.


----------



## desiya91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Ow, Alrighty! Thanks!


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello! Want to seek your advice here.

In my case, how long can I expect to receive NSW 190 invitation ?

Occupation 233913 Bio-medical engineer
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points 
Ielts : (R:7.5, W:6, L:6, S:6)
Experience: 10 points 
Total 55 + 5 = 60 points

EOI submitted : 13/Aug/2015
Thanks thank


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Any Invites from NSW??????DIBP rounds for last night was tough and looks like closed for 65 points so far,though not enough Data so cant conclude completely..


----------



## liloreokid (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Upon an invitation to apply for NSW State sponsorship, what kind of documents will the case officer ask for?


----------



## vishalchandnani (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello All,

Interested to know if any Business Analyst with 65(189) or 70 points(190) points and Date of effect on/after 22 July 2015 has received invitation.

Thanks and Best of Luck all.

Visa: *190 OR 189* | ANZSCO Code: *261111 Business Analyst* | ACS: 25-Mar-2014, Positive | IELTS: 10-Jan-2015: L9.0, R9.0, W7.0, S8.0 | EOI Date of Effect: *22-Jul-2015* with 189-65 AND 190-70 points | [Waiting for NSW SS or 189 invitation]


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

Argh! I had a dream last night that I already got a 190 visa invitation from NSW government. Lol bummer!


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Any invitations today? At what time do they normally send emails with invitation?

Regards


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

I am not sure what the hell is going on! but I am waiting from 1 July with 65 points. I hate them I hate them I hate them...


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Guys Western Australia has updated their occupation list for 190/489 pls go through it if you are lucky u will find your occupation. Criteria is different than nsw. Still go through it.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi guys, any luck today ?? Any invitations by NSW??


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

I was received the invitation at 11:31 (Bangladesh ST) and 11:00(Indian Standard time). Hope this is the regular invitation time for NSW


Imotep34 said:


> Any invitations today? At what time do they normally send emails with invitation?
> 
> Regards


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

What's the timing AM or PM AND WHATS THE occupation with points break up???





amar_klanti said:


> I was received the invitation at 11:31 (Bangladesh ST) and 11:00(Indian Standard time). Hope this is the regular invitation time for NSW
> 
> 
> Imotep34 said:
> ...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

cd93419 said:


> What's the timing AM or PM AND WHATS THE occupation with points break up???


It says in his signature.

In short he is a 70 pointer.


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

Woo hooo!! I just got my NSW SS approval today for Systems analyst. Total time take for approval was 41 days. 

Will be lodging visa soon.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

sferns said:


> Woo hooo!! I just got my NSW SS approval today for Systems analyst. Total time take for approval was 41 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Will be lodging visa soon.



Congrats!! 

Did you receive a link for payment or you got approved?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Any Invites from NSW??????DIBP rounds for last night was tough and looks like closed for 65 points so far,though not enough Data so cant conclude completely..


No invite....60 points + 5 point SS =65 SOFTWARE ENGINEER...189 EOI submitted on 17 july and 190 on 5th august....


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

I am intending to take NAATI test. Anyone has tried NAATI test before? I know it pass rate is about 30%, but what if I try multiple times?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Cd,

its AM and rest of the things are available in my signature


cd93419 said:


> What's the timing AM or PM AND WHATS THE occupation with points break up???


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

As many others, I am quite frustrated. Accountants, 55 point applicants and these days many other groups of applicants are probably very disappointed.

This symbolic 20 invitations is like a slap in the face. Actually, the whole ongoing shady experimentation on behalf of DIBP is like a slap in the face. I know DIBP is not doing anything criminally wrong and by submitting our applications they have no obligaton whatsoever, but it would be only fair towards applicants to have at least some kind of transparency in form of information. After all, people are spending quite a bit of money in this process.

I reckon it is not ethical to state that "60 points" makes you eligible for skilled visa, while the reality is that someone in the office knows long before one submits his application that this 60 points is not going to get anywhere. This seems to be the case for 55+5 applicants as well as Accountants with even higher scores. Am I eligible? Yes, oh great! Am I likely ever to get an invitation? No! 

I used New Zealands online calculator for skilled migration. I meet the minimum threshold, however, since my score is still relatively low, the calculator gives me a clear answer - there's many people in the backlog, so I might as well not try. This is transparency. People will not even begin wasting their time and money or at least they are aware that more points are needed.


----------



## shalu.yadav (Oct 9, 2015)

I am following this thread quite a long time. I have applied for 189 and 190 NSW on 01 Aug 2015 under general Accountant. My point break up as follows
Age- 30
IELTS-10
Education-15
Spouse – 05
For NSW it is 60+5. Can somebody help in guessing by what time I can expect invitation from 189 or 190.

Regards
Shalu


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> As many others, I am quite frustrated. Accountants, 55 point applicants and these days many other groups of applicants are probably very disappointed.
> 
> This symbolic 20 invitations is like a slap in the face. Actually, the whole ongoing shady experimentation on behalf of DIBP is like a slap in the face. I know DIBP is not doing anything criminally wrong and by submitting our applications they have no obligaton whatsoever, but it would be only fair towards applicants to have at least some kind of transparency in form of information. After all, people are spending quite a bit of money in this process.
> 
> ...


I can understand your frustration, mate. I think for your case the best way is to take PTE and see whether you can score 79+/90. It is difficult but I saw people trying many times and at last they can get it. At least with that you can decide your fate by yourself and don't have to wait for them. I will also trying to take PTE and NAATI at the same time.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Honestly speaking... i did go back to posts from July-Dec 2014 and I saw that these months, July-Dec, are very busy and loads of applicants apply.. eventually with NSW most of the candidates even with 55+5SS got approved. So it is matter of waiting. 

The only other solution is to increase the treshold to 65 points for some profession (and 60+5 for SS).

But then DIBP would have a smaller pool of candidates to choose from and face a chance of not meeting a quota. 





ozengineer said:


> As many others, I am quite frustrated. Accountants, 55 point applicants and these days many other groups of applicants are probably very disappointed.
> 
> This symbolic 20 invitations is like a slap in the face. Actually, the whole ongoing shady experimentation on behalf of DIBP is like a slap in the face. I know DIBP is not doing anything criminally wrong and by submitting our applications they have no obligaton whatsoever, but it would be only fair towards applicants to have at least some kind of transparency in form of information. After all, people are spending quite a bit of money in this process.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

sankaur said:


> No invite....60 points + 5 point SS =65 SOFTWARE ENGINEER...189 EOI submitted on 17 july and 190 on 5th august....



Same here...65 ,software engineer ,submitted 190 on july 1st and 189 in june. No invite yet .


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Any idea about today's invitation round for 189 visa invitation from anyone??


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Honestly speaking... i did go back to posts from July-Dec 2014 and I saw that these months, July-Dec, are very busy and loads of applicants apply.. eventually with NSW most of the candidates even with 55+5SS got approved. So it is matter of waiting.
> 
> The only other solution is to increase the treshold to 65 points for some profession (and 60+5 for SS).
> 
> But then DIBP would have a smaller pool of candidates to choose from and face a chance of not meeting a quota.


I hear you mate, but I feel this year might be a bit different. Firstly, NSW launched its new system in Jan/Feb 2015. Secondly, IELTS was the only option last year, so with the availability of PTE, I feel there's a lot more (highly) qualified candidates. So, not sure what to think about it all.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Honestly speaking... i did go back to posts from July-Dec 2014 and I saw that these months, July-Dec, are very busy and loads of applicants apply.. eventually with NSW most of the candidates even with 55+5SS got approved. So it is matter of waiting.
> 
> The only other solution is to increase the treshold to 65 points for some profession (and 60+5 for SS).
> 
> But then DIBP would have a smaller pool of candidates to choose from and face a chance of not meeting a quota.


Had you referred one of my post in which I have mentioned the scenario of last year July to Dec?


----------



## AbhishekDhingra (Sep 21, 2015)

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points code (261313 software engineer) and 65 for SS NSW. Till what time can i expect ITA from NSW atleast???
I am fine even if i get invite by next fiscal year..?But does it look feasible seeing the current scenario??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Had you referred one of my post in which I have mentioned the scenario of last year July to Dec?


Nope have not seen it mate, but i guess its becoming obvious now.


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

AbhishekDhingra said:


> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points code (261313 software engineer) and 65 for SS NSW. Till what time can i expect ITA from NSW atleast???
> I am fine even if i get invite by next fiscal year..?But does it look feasible seeing the current scenario??


Nobody knows for sure, but for 2613 chance is still quite good for 60 pointers. I still dont know what NSW is waiting for.


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey everyone,
I have a question. I have applied for NSW SS and my husband is a university lecturer can I get 5 points for partners SOL?


----------



## AbhishekDhingra (Sep 21, 2015)

Does anyone have any idea till what date has NSW have issued ITA to 60 pointers (i.e 65 with SS) for 2613 category ??


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello guys,
I am waiting for Nsw ss with 55+5, i have applied as a general accountant. My wife is on the same Sol. Do claim partner points. Do i need a postive assessment from cpa or being her on the Sol as in her degree requirement fulfilled would work too.


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

sferns said:


> Woo hooo!! I just got my NSW SS approval today for Systems analyst. Total time take for approval was 41 days.
> 
> Will be lodging visa soon.


Hey Congrats !!!!
What time did you receive it today ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ria_libran said:


> Hey Congrats !!!! What time did you receive it today ?


Mate are you also waiting for an approval?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello-

is 65 points 60+5 or 65+5


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate are you also waiting for an approval?


Yess ... Applied for NSW 190 with 65+5 points on 6th Oct, 2015 :fingerscrossed:

All the best to you for the visa journey !


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

i am being on a tension mode now.... i have 60+5 by when can i expect an invitation


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> i am being on a tension mode now.... i have 60+5 by when can i expect an invitation


Relax buddy, there are still one more round for Oct


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Will I loose my place in the que when I upladte my Eoi from 60 to 65 points for 189 and 190


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Will I loose my place in the que when I upladte my Eoi from 60 to 65 points for 189 and 190



So your points are increasing from 60 to 65 for 189? right?


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

All,

Just observed in skillselect, every month they drew 2300 per month, yet this month onwards 1000 per 15 days only. Where is the remaining 300 spaces(2700 slots for 9 months)? C'mon, what are they doing with immigration system. 

Also if I see 7-sep graph, 1000 invitations were sent for 60 pointers. Since only 1000 invited in this month, where 60 will get invited in same one month duration. Something fishy???

Serious views please


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All, Just observed in skillselect, every month they drew 2300 per month, yet this month onwards 1000 per 15 days only. Where is the remaining 300 spaces(2700 slots for 9 months)? C'mon, what are they doing with immigration system. Also if I see 7-sep graph, 1000 invitations were sent for 60 pointers. Since only 1000 invited in this month, where 60 will get invited in same one month duration. Something fishy??? Serious views please


 I would assume they have removed 2 categories, which together would make 2700 spaces. This round not a single BA was invited, it could be one...

Last round only 20 accountants.


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> Yess ... Applied for NSW 190 with 65+5 points on 6th Oct, 2015
> 
> All the best to you for the visa journey !


Hmmmm mine is 65+5 too applied Oct 1, 2015 no update from my agent...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> Just observed in skillselect, every month they drew 2300 per month, yet this month onwards 1000 per 15 days only. Where is the remaining 300 spaces(2700 slots for 9 months)? C'mon, what are they doing with immigration system.
> 
> ...



Dude, i think your calculation are a bit off.... 12 x 2300 = 27,600 - 3 months = 20700 / 19 weeks (9 month has 38 week to 30th June) / 2 (every two weeks invites) 19 invites round. It equals to 1090 invites per round. So we actually have 90 less, or 810 spaces. 

We also have to take into account, that each code has its own occupation ceillings... and I am not sure how it might affect.. but internal auditors are gone.. 1000 spaces.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> So your points are increasing from 60 to 65 for 189? right?


Yes on nov 10 from 60 to 65 for 189 and for 190 from 60+5 to 65+5


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Yes on nov 10 from 60 to 65 for 189 and for 190 from 60+5 to 65+5


You will have new DOE, 10th of Nov


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

I just cleared my skill assessment as Engineering Technologist. I showed 1 year experience and ielts score of 7 each. I applied for state nomination in New South Wales. I have 60 points with 5 points of state. I want to know how much chances i have to get the state nomination and how much time it will take?? is there any risk of failure.?? kindly guide me


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

I just cleared my skill assessment as Engineering Technologist. I showed 1 year experience and ielts score of 7 each. I applied for state nomination in New South Wales. I have 60 points with 5 points of state. I want to know how much chances i have to get the state nomination and how much time it will take?? is there any risk of failure.?? kindly guide me


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi to all,

I submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW SS) on 02-Sep-15. I am confused whether we have to also apply directly to NSW for SS or as they have written on their website that they will select the applicants from skill select.. 

Appreciate the help...Muchas Gracious....


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

suave65 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW SS) on 02-Sep-15. I am confused whether we have to also apply directly to NSW for SS or as they have written on their website that they will select the applicants from skill select..
> 
> Appreciate the help...Muchas Gracious....


That's correct, no need to apply to NSW


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bro, simple ....some occupations were fully filled by sept. They got deducted from total. Just assumption 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Bro, simple ....some occupations were fully filled by sept. They got deducted from total. Just assumption
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


If they invited 2300 people like they do like in September for Oct 9 round, 1000 will go to 65+, the rest will go to 60 pointer. But they only send 1000 invites, so last round only 65+ people get invited. So basically, next round in 2 weeks will need to absorb the rest of the 65 pointers accumulated since 28/09, there will be some leftovers for 60 pointers 2613, although not much but it takes time after they switch to 2 rounds per month.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

yes..right ..as they might have invited 123 duto to last month excess of 100 invites under 2613, so it stopped at 28/09 in this round . So next round again lot of 65+ pointers due to 25-27 days backlog . 

Next round won't be too good for 60 pointers .It is going to be cleared only 7-9 days for sure.


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

adrian.hy said:


> That's correct, no need to apply to NSW


Thanks...adrian..


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Find the above graph with my expected timeline for 2613( Software Engineer/Application Programmer) . Donot ask for exact figures , i donot have concrete answer on exact values . Everything is based on assumption. 

sorry header name -Total 65/60 is confusing.. Please read the header as total Number of 65/60 Pointers to be invited 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Dude, i think your calculation are a bit off.... 12 x 2300 = 27,600 - 3 months = 20700 / 19 weeks (9 month has 38 week to 30th June) / 2 (every two weeks invites) 19 invites round. It equals to 1090 invites per round. So we actually have 90 less, or 810 spaces.
> 
> We also have to take into account, that each code has its own occupation ceillings... and I am not sure how it might affect.. but internal auditors are gone.. 1000 spaces.


Thank you Andy. Just want to see impact of this reduced numbers. Nevermind, next three 189 rounds will be critical for us.


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

Last year also had the same pattern, they sent more invitations then they should in the early of the year, like this 2014 full year report:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/19-june-2015-round-results


----------



## RitheshFrancis (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm going to graduate in a month time and I'l get 5 extra points for study.Currently I applied with NSW 55 points as an Accountant (General) Would updating my EOI, make me fall back in the queue again? . I applied EOI on 19/5,So its been almost 5 months. If I update all the wait I had to suffer will go into trash.
Anyone knows what to do?

Thanks


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

RitheshFrancis said:


> I'm going to graduate in a month time and I'l get 5 extra points for study.Currently I applied with NSW 55 points as an Accountant (General) Would updating my EOI, make me fall back in the queue again? . I applied EOI on 19/5,So its been almost 5 months. If I update all the wait I had to suffer will go into trash.
> Anyone knows what to do?
> 
> Thanks


Because you will have more points you will move up the queue.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Find the above graph with my expected timeline for 2613( Software Engineer/Application Programmer) . Donot ask for exact figures , i donot have concrete answer on exact values . Everything is based on assumption.
> 
> sorry header name -Total 65/60 is confusing.. Please read the header as total Number of 65/60 Pointers to be invited
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Ramsp,

Excellent extrapolation. However, you need to update for Oct invite 223 instead of 123.
Also going forward, reserve 50% for 60 pointers and 50% for above 60 pointers; then,rework and let's see what it comes out.

By the way, amazing feat!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ramsp said:


> Find the above graph with my expected timeline for 2613( Software Engineer/Application Programmer) . Donot ask for exact figures , i donot have concrete answer on exact values . Everything is based on assumption.
> 
> sorry header name -Total 65/60 is confusing.. Please read the header as total Number of 65/60 Pointers to be invited
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


That's very pessimistic. I can see that 60 points will be moving at least 20 days for the next round based on the September round.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*Guess ITA to submission*

All,

Can anybody give ball-park guesstimation of ITA conversion to actual submission. Per say,1000 invites have been sent and only 900 submissions have been made. Can we get any leads on this?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

My EOI was submitted in 22 August but changed to 190 on 23 sep and points is 60+5 so by when can an invitation be expected


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

spark92 said:


> That's very pessimistic. I can see that 60 points will be moving at least 20 days for the next round based on the September round.


Here one more problem is there: in next round -- being scheduled on 23rd Oct -- 65 pointers will get piled up for a month, that is from 28th Sep; I am not sure how many 60 pointers will get cleared. But for sure, Nov onwards draw would run in fast pacing mode.

This change in draw schedule totally screwed and turned the table. Biggest hit for 60 pointers. Nevertheless, acquisition of PR would be delayed by nearly two months.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

I just cleared my skill assessment as Engineering Technologist. I showed 1 year experience and ielts score of 7 each. I applied for state nomination in New South Wales. I have 60 points with 5 points of state. I want to know how much chances i have to get the state nomination and how much time it will take?? is there any risk of failure.?? kindly guide me


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> Can anybody give ball-park guesstimation of ITA conversion to actual submission. Per say,1000 invites have been sent and only 900 submissions have been made. Can we get any leads on this?


Its very hard for SC189. 

I dont think it is possible, i am sure they have a certain ratio... but estimation is difficult... i can actually. make a status visa-submiited in the tracker... so for future we would know... what the ratio is..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaazme said:


> I just cleared my skill assessment as Engineering Technologist. I showed 1 year experience and ielts score of 7 each. I applied for state nomination in New South Wales. I have 60 points with 5 points of state. I want to know how much chances i have to get the state nomination and how much time it will take?? is there any risk of failure.?? kindly guide me



As it seems to many... for the past three and a half months NSW is not inviting candidates with score less than 65+5SS. Hundreds of people are waiting here on these forum, but not getting anything right now.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

indy2aus said:


> Here one more problem is there: in next round -- being scheduled on 23rd Oct -- 65 pointers will get piled up for a month, that is from 28th Sep; I am not sure how many 60 pointers will get cleared. But for sure, Nov onwards draw would run in fast pacing mode.
> 
> This change in draw schedule totally screwed and turned the table. Biggest hit for 60 pointers. Nevertheless, acquisition of PR would be delayed by nearly two months.


Not really pessimistic. we might do the same mistake if we have the expectation of moving 20 days . we had similar expectation in the current round. Result was far different than expected. Really we should not compare the situation of sept. it had allocation of 547 invites..really very huge amount. More than 300 invites just for 60 pointers. we need to come out of the expectations alike of Sept round results. 

Until 2nd round of Nov,there won't be big difference for 60 pointers. 
60 pointers will going to dominate only after 1st round of Nov . The reason is still lot of 65 and more pointers in the next round due to the impact of the current round . same thing applies to November first round as well.

This change in draw schedule is really big unfortunate thing for us. Really stupid decision of DBIP at this point of time.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Have anybody got invite from NSW, under category 190 in October. I have 65 points, have filed the EOI on 14th September under ICT business analyst category.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Have anybody got invite from NSW, under category 190 in October. I have 65 points, have filed the EOI on 14th September under ICT business analyst category.


is it 65+5SS?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> As it seems to many... for the past three and a half months NSW is not inviting candidates with score less than 65+5SS. Hundreds of people are waiting here on these forum, but not getting anything right now.


so it means people with 60 points have no chance or they have to wait for a year or NSW has stopped inviting people with 60 points, sad news for me


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaazme said:


> so it means people with 60 points have no chance or they have to wait for a year or NSW has stopped inviting people with 60 points, sad news for me


No no, what i am saying is -right now- and -for the past 3.5 month- they did not invite, they might start tomorrow, or in week, month or later... but no one knows.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Total 65, that is 60+5




andreyx108b said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> > Have anybody got invite from NSW, under category 190 in October. I have 65 points, have filed the EOI on 14th September under ICT business analyst category.
> ...


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> kaazme said:
> 
> 
> > so it means people with 60 points have no chance or they have to wait for a year or NSW has stopped inviting people with 60 points, sad news for me
> ...


How much more with me which is 55+5, cpa applying as internal auditor, does it mean i may not have the chance to be invited? What a sad news for me.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

IA VET said:


> How much more with me which is 55+5, cpa applying as internal auditor, does it mean i may not have the chance to be invited? What a sad news for me.


As i said, you may get invited tonorrow, no one knows...


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> is it 65+5SS?


I have the same points and I didn't get any invitation 
what's your point breakdown??


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Have anybody got invite from NSW, under category 190 in October. I have 65 points, have filed the EOI on 14th September under ICT business analyst category.


I have the same points and I didn't get any invitation 
what's your point breakdown??


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Language-10
Age-30
Experience-5
Education-15
SS-5

Submitted EOI on 14th September 



love.immi said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > is it 65+5SS?
> ...


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Language-10
> Age-30
> Experience-5
> Education-15
> ...


when did t get the invitation? ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

love.immi said:


> when did t get the invitation? ??


As from the forum members only two Business Analysts and one System Analysts received an invite from NSW since July 1st. They have 65 + 5.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

I am waiting for the invitation. Have not received till now. 




love.immi said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> > Language-10
> ...


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

It's the sad news but do I consider that invitation will not come?
Really disappointed.




andreyx108b said:


> love.immi said:
> 
> 
> > when did t get the invitation? ??
> ...


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

How are you guys.

It has been long since I have added any comment in this thread, however, I have been checking it occasionally. 

As I can see, no invites are being sent to people having less than 65 points w/o SS. I can think of only one reason, i.e. NSW has plenty of time to meet its target of 4000 invitations and it's certainly not in a hurry. NSW guys can close the gap of 2000 - 3000 invitations in the last 3 months as they did last year.

Now people may think, why they are doing this? Simple answer, they want to get as many good applicants as possible. 

If you are a businessman, and you want to get best material for your organization, and you have sufficient time to look for that material, and multiple suppliers are turning up with good quality material with same price, what would you do? Obviously, you would wait for more suppliers who offer good quality material at same price.

Now when your target date approaches, and still you are far from achieving your purchasing target, you lower the quality benchmark and accommodate more suppliers. 

This is exactly what's happening in NSW case. They have all the time available. They are confident that they can issue 2000 applications in just last 2-3 month, so why invite less point scorers if there is a fair chance of getting good applicants in the coming months? Imagine the below scenario:

Each month, 1000 new EOIs are filed and out of them, 20% are of 65 or above pointers (without SS). However there are chances of increasing number of applicants coming to NSW with 70 points because of closure of occupations for 189 (as in the case of Auditors and Company Secretaries), what should NSW guys do? Should they break down their annual target into monthly targets and issue invitations to 70, 65, and 60 to meet their monthly targets? 

I don't think they will ever do that. They will wait for next month to invite more 70 pointers until their annual target date comes near, at which point, they will issue invitations to 65 and 60 pointers.

In my honest opinion, only a handful of applicants with 55 pointers have a chance of getting NSW invites from very few occupation groups. Common occupation groups, whose applicants have tough competition for SC189, will not get invitations this year. I wish that I am wrong, but this seems to be the case as of now.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I guess most of the 65+ point NSW SS applicants are Accountants and other pro-rata occupations. Whilst, for instance, engineers with 60 points still have some stimulus to apply for 190 NSW SS, it is most likely not going to be the case after the upcoming few rounds. Why would an engineer apply for NSW SS, if he could just as easily get an Independent Visa?

Anyway, this is all big speculation and we can't know what NSW and DIBP are thinking. However, while it does not look to be a good year for 55 point applicants, I can't see NSW using their quota just to accommodate high point pro-rata applicants. If this was the case then DIBP and individual states would just be working against each other.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

My advice for all the 55 pointers, take admission in any 6 monthly English language course in your respective countries, prepare for your IELTS/ PTE simultaneously. By the time, you will complete your course, it will be March/ April 2016. That course will definitely increase your English skills and there is absolutely no harm in completing a well structured English language course, in fact it will increase your hiring chances once you land in Australia.

I have seen so many guys who have attempted IELTS and PTE more than 5 times. The amount of money they have wasted in taking these English exams is more than they could have spent on a good English language course. By attempting IELTS or PTE five times, they neither increased their language skills, nor they increased their scores (except very few who were lucky enough to get the required scores in IELTS/ PTE).


----------



## HEAT-AAM (Sep 22, 2015)

I totally agree with your thought , that make sense to me. 



FAIS said:


> How are you guys.
> 
> It has been long since I have added any comment in this thread, however, I have been checking it occasionally.
> 
> ...


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> I guess most of the 65+ point NSW SS applicants are Accountants and other pro-rata occupations. Whilst, for instance, engineers with 60 points still have some stimulus to apply for 190 NSW SS, it is most likely not going to be the case after the upcoming few rounds. Why would an engineer apply for NSW SS, if he could just as easily get an Independent Visa?
> 
> Anyway, this is all big speculation and we can't know what NSW and DIBP are thinking. However, while it does not look to be a good year for 55 point applicants, I can't see NSW using their quota just to accommodate high point pro-rata applicants. If this was the case then DIBP and individual states would just be working against each other.


Bro, you are right, however, they want to accommodate more Engineers with 65 points in the coming months rather than inviting low scorers now. Suppose their internal target is to get 200 Engineers and they think that they will achieve this target by inviting 20 Engineers with 70 points every month for the next 10 months, do you expect them to invite 60 pointers? Obviously not...


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

^ Not saying that it is a bad idea, but I suppose 6 months of English classes would be more beneficial for those who are not doing too well with their English. This probably isn't the case for applicants trying to achieve Proficient or Superior English. IELTS, PTE and other tests are more than anything about knowing the structure of the test format and mere robust luck. So, learn for the test to know the format and sit the test multiple times, if you have to, in order to take care of the luck aspect by taking advantage of the theory of probability.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> ^ Not saying that it is a bad idea, but I suppose 6 months of English classes would be more beneficial for those who are not doing too well with their English. This probably isn't the case for applicants trying to achieve Proficient or Superior English. IELTS, PTE and other tests are more than anything about knowing the structure of the test format and mere robust luck. So, learn for the test to know the format and sit the test multiple times, if you have to, in order to take care of the luck aspect by taking advantage of the theory of probability.


That's why I said, prepare for IELTS/ PTE simultaneously. 

However, you can't expect a person who makes grammar and spelling errors to get higher score, no matter how many times he/ she attempts the test. There is a luck factor involved, but more than that it's individual's abilities and skills in the language that help.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

FAIS said:


> My advice for all the 55 pointers, take admission in any 6 monthly English language course in your respective countries, prepare for your IELTS/ PTE simultaneously. By the time, you will complete your course, it will be March/ April 2016. That course will definitely increase your English skills and there is absolutely no harm in completing a well structured English language course, in fact it will increase your hiring chances once you land in Australia.
> 
> I have seen so many guys who have attempted IELTS and PTE more than 5 times. The amount of money they have wasted in taking these English exams is more than they could have spent on a good English language course. By attempting IELTS or PTE five times, they neither increased their language skills, nor they increased their scores (except very few who were lucky enough to get the required scores in IELTS/ PTE).[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

indy2aus said:


> Well said on one reply yet took unfavorable stand on another reply. Let me address your two points.
> 
> First thing first, everyone wants good qualified people. No compromise on it. You are very correct until this point. But the question is how you define quality by merely doubtful English tests. One guy got all 9 except writing which is 7 and in the next immediate test all 9 except speaking which is 7. Well, now we got PTE, and many events are unfolding with the flood of 65 pointers at 189 doors.
> 
> ...


I think I have failed in explaining my point clearly.

English test results are doubtful and as I said, there is luck involved, but we see many people on this forum with average English writing skills. They continue to attempt the test rather than improving the language skills. I am addressing those individuals only, who come in the above category. 

Secondly, observation of both of us regarding SC189 is same, but the expectation of outcome is different. What I am saying is that NSW is waiting for more high point scorers. Results of August and September 2015 indicate exactly the same. Regardless of the occupations, they are expecting more higher pointers to opt for 190 visa in the coming months. The reason could be anything from competition in certain occupations (such as Accountants, Business/ System Analysts and Programmers), closure of certain occupation groups (such as Auditors) or merely slow speed of SC189. But one thing is certain, NSW guys are slow and they are not sending invites to low point scorers, at least not now. 

While there is hope for many occupation groups from which 55 pointers will be selected, but outlook of certain occupation groups doesn't seem very bright. These occupations include accountants, analysts and programmers.

And yes you are right to remain hopeful. There is no harm in hoping for a better outcome. My point is that, and you might agree with me, instead of just waiting for the invite while something could be done to increase the score, individuals should look for avenues to increase their overall score. For example, if someone has already scored 20 in English, another avenue to get additional five points is NAATI. Person who has a low score in English should improve in this particular area instead of just waiting for the invite in addition to thinking positively.


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

FAIS said:


> I think I have failed in explaining my point clearly.
> 
> English test results are doubtful and as I said, there is luck involved, but we see many people on this forum with average English writing skills. They continue to attempt the test rather than improving the language skills. I am addressing those individuals only, who come in the above category.
> 
> ...


I agree, one should try to improve their points if they can rather than waiting for NSW to act. NSW is delaying invitations, but good thing is they still have around 4000 places left for the rest of the year.


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm a 55+5ss pointer and I agree about doing other things to increase the points while waiting for NSW. I'm booking another PTE exam and hopefully I will be able to manage to get 79+ in all bands. I'm looking through NAATI as well. Is it open to everyone?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

It is obviously in everyone's interest to get the highest qualified applicants, even if SkillSelects offers only a semi-effective way to determines one's qualification level. However, what makes me curious is how much do actually the states and DIBP cooperate? Do they both hunt applicants that can easily qualify for both 189 and 190? In my naive mind, I always thought 190 and SS was kind of a safety net for those who did not quite qualify for Independent Visa. These days, this doesn't seem to be the case anymore. Everyone, almost automatically, applies simultaneously for both visas.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> It is obviously in everyone's interest to get the highest qualified applicants, even if SkillSelects offers only a semi-effective way to determines one's qualification level. However, what makes me curious is how much do actually the states and DIBP cooperate? Do they both hunt applicants that can easily qualify for both 189 and 190? In my naive mind, I always thought 190 and SS was kind of a safety net for those who did not quite qualify for Independent Visa. These days, this doesn't seem to be the case anymore. Everyone, almost automatically, applies simultaneously for both visas.


Hate to say this, PTE has made a considerable difference. People who were on the verge in IELTS have scored better in PTE. Not saying that PTE is easy, but the format of this test is better than IELTS in my opinion (some people will obviously disagree with me). 

190 was easy during the days of IELTS when people were struggling to score 10 or 20 points in English. Now, the bar has been raised across all the visa sub classes. I remember I got invitation to apply for visa in the first round after filing my SC189 EOI with 60 points. Those days are over now. A number of people who were scoring 55 are now on 65, those who were on 60 are on 70 and those who were not able to apply (with 45 and 50 points) are now scoring 55 and 60.

So my advice to everyone, attend an English language course. Don't just attempt PTE or IELTS to increase your score. Those who can afford should go for NAATI as well to get 5 additional points. The bar is raising for everyone and within 6 months, you should be able to score at least 10 more points towards your EOI.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

ichoosetoshine said:


> I'm a 55+5ss pointer and I agree about doing other things to increase the points while waiting for NSW. I'm booking another PTE exam and hopefully I will be able to manage to get 79+ in all bands. I'm looking through NAATI as well. Is it open to everyone?


Yes, you can go for NAATI to get additional 5 points. Your scores look good and I can see that there is a good chance for you to get 10 additional points towards English.

Imagine, if you get 15 additional points in the next six months, then forget about 190, 189 will be waiting for you.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Yes, you can go for NAATI to get additional 5 points. Your scores look good and I can see that there is a good chance for you to get 10 additional points towards English.
> 
> Imagine, if you get 15 additional points in the next six months, then forget about 190, 189 will be waiting for you.


NAATI is only for those onshore because its an Australian qualification, right?

I'm in India, what are my options? NAATI website isn't super-helpful.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

:juggle:


3br4h!m said:


> NAATI is only for those onshore because its an Australian qualification, right?
> 
> I'm in India, what are my options? NAATI website isn't super-helpful.


There is a test venue in New Delhi in India. 

Further information can be obtained from the following booklet:

https://www.naati.com.au/PDF/Booklets/Accreditation_by_Testing_booklet.pdf


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Hate to say this, PTE has made a considerable difference. People who were on the verge in IELTS have scored better in PTE. Not saying that PTE is easy, but the format of this test is better than IELTS in my opinion (some people will obviously disagree with me).
> 
> 190 was easy during the days of IELTS when people were struggling to score 10 or 20 points in English. Now, the bar has been raised across all the visa sub classes. I remember I got invitation to apply for visa in the first round after filing my SC189 EOI with 60 points. Those days are over now. A number of people who were scoring 55 are now on 65, those who were on 60 are on 70 and those who were not able to apply (with 45 and 50 points) are now scoring 55 and 60.
> 
> So my advice to everyone, attend an English language course. Don't just attempt PTE or IELTS to increase your score. Those who can afford should go for NAATI as well to get 5 additional points. The bar is raising for everyone and within 6 months, you should be able to score at least 10 more points towards your EOI.


In my opinion, PTE is much more difficult than IELTS. It strictly depends on individual strength and weakness

IELTS is very basic test. However, problem with IELTS is writing and speaking: marks are at the courtesy of examiners. I can show cases where people got 9 consistently in R& W. But failed to grab 7 pointers in writing, or speaking. 

Coming to PTE which is designed to suite for computer folks. PTE is way difficult than IELTS. But again, problem here is complexity of the test in terms of under timed conditions. Does it mean if I can't read text in question in 3 seconds, I can't read at all. There has to be gradual time bound conditions per question type than all tests under uniform test condition. Per say, give one reading question in 10 seconds and next one in 5 seconds, next one in 3 seconds and so on. Then rate candidate. But here, it is being distributed uniformly. 

Based on NSW trend, they haven't even sent 25% invites for 25% lapsed time of this year. Even NSW sending invites for higher pointers, 25% people are not getting high points either. Clearly, there is a lot of hope for 55 pointers though not for all occupations. 

Forgive me for big response as it is required.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

FAIS said:


> :juggle:
> 
> There is a test venue in New Delhi in India.
> 
> ...


$900 and "_test results will normally be issued within ten weeks after the test is sat_" and travelling to Delhi (another $200 or so) for 5 points? No thanks!


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Folks,

Don't get excited to look for complex additional points as someone said so. I am not understanding why people are so pessimistic about everything in the world; we shouldn't be optimistic too; rather, we should be realistic in approach. 

As humans we progressed so much, we should get data points before we make any conclusions. Then draw realistic, as close as, conclusion. 

NSW didn't fill even less than 1% quota which they are supposed to fill by far greater number by now. I will start worrying only after quota is very near to exhaustion and more importantly , indeed, if I haven't received invite.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

indy2aus said:


> Folks,
> 
> Don't get excited to look for complex additional points as someone said so. I am not understanding why people are so pessimistic about everything in the world; we shouldn't be optimistic too; rather, we should be realistic in approach.
> 
> ...


I think you have got too excited after reading what I have suggested in my recent posts.

If you don't want to increase your points, please don't suggest everyone else to do the same. 

Anyway, I repeat my suggestion even if someone doesn't like it:

1 - Increase your language skills and practice for another attempt of IELTS/ PTE.
2 - Look for other avenues to increase your score, such as NAATI if you can afford it (exactly what I said earlier). 

Suggestion no. 1 will not only increase your points, but also chances of getting employment. Aussie companies prefer candidates with good communication skills and on this forum, there are lot of accounts of rejections by the employers due to poor communication skills assessed during face to face interviews. So, enrolling in a course will not at all prove waste of money in the long run even if doesn't help you increase your English score for GSM.

And people talk about realistic approach, my brother has been waiting for invite from NSW since February 2015. Who could be more realistic then me who is desperately waiting for his invite (even more than him), when people (including myself) thought that they will issue invites to most of the 55 pointers before June 30, 2015.

Again, people who just want to wait, should wait. But they shouldn't advise others not to do something that could benefit them not just in short term, but also in longer run.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

FAIS said:


> I think you have got too excited after reading what I have suggested in my recent posts.
> 
> If you don't want to increase your points, please don't suggest everyone else to do the same.
> 
> ...



I don't know why we are making things so complex. Logic is simple: those are from outside Oz right now they must be having job and they don't need to bother about, later part of problems like what employer will look for, otherthan PR; those are in Oz they must be having job in hand and looking for PR which your advise may not be useful. 

I don't know why we are shooting in dark other than increasing points which every expat, including naive, know in this forum. Yet we hear your endure and well noted!!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

No messages for today. I guess people lost their hopes


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

No invites today either I really feel 190 will only start giving invites when 189 will reach applicants with 60 points so 190 invites are genuinely in need for 5 extra points


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

kavimate85 said:


> No invites today either I really feel 190 will only start giving invites when 189 will reach applicants with 60 points so 190 invites are genuinely in need for 5 extra points


Well, this would be truly beautiful and altruistic. However, being somewhat of a skeptic, I'd be amazed if this was indeed how NSW based their decisions. Nevertheless :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> No invites today either I really feel 190 will only start giving invites when 189 will reach applicants with 60 points so 190 invites are genuinely in need for 5 extra points


I also believe this could be a factor.

190 at the moment appears to be flooded with 60+ pointers who are panicking about the current backlog in 189.

If NSW were to nominate those people now they could find themselves 2 months down the line thinking that half of the 4000 nominations have been issued then all of a sudden when 189 starts moving around 80% of those don't follow through with their 190 as their 189 has been invited.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

hello 

as per the understanding currently 65+5 are being invited, so by when 60+5 would be invited any idea.

Thanks-
Gangesh Acharya

Vetassess Positive - August'15
EOI for subclass 189 Filed with 60 points : 22 August'15 (occupation reached its cap ) -221214 internal Auditor
EOI modification for subclass 190 65 points : 23 Septmenber'15
awaiting invitation


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Makybe Diva said:


> I also believe this could be a factor.
> 
> 190 at the moment appears to be flooded with 60+ pointers who are panicking about the current backlog in 189.
> 
> If NSW were to nominate those people now they could find themselves 2 months down the line thinking that half of the 4000 nominations have been issued then all of a sudden when 189 starts moving around 80% of those don't follow through with their 190 as their 189 has been invited.


Hello

I can see in your signature IELTS 7 and 60 points can apply for victoria nomunation and within month approval done.Are you aware if any one applied recently as software engineer and got approval too?


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

sankaur said:


> Hello
> 
> I can see in your signature IELTS 7 and 60 points can apply for victoria nomunation and within month approval done.Are you aware if any one applied recently as software engineer and got approval too?


Guyz Can I apply 2 EOI for 190,one for NSW and one for VIC?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Makybe Diva said:


> I also believe this could be a factor.
> 
> 190 at the moment appears to be flooded with 60+ pointers who are panicking about the current backlog in 189.
> 
> If NSW were to nominate those people now they could find themselves 2 months down the line thinking that half of the 4000 nominations have been issued then all of a sudden when 189 starts moving around 80% of those don't follow through with their 190 as their 189 has been invited.


ˇ

What if these people with multiple EOIs eventually do get invited for 189? I mean, if they keep their 190s active, which many will probably do out of carelessness, they will still be flooding the system. I don't think the 190s will automatically be cancelled. This is one annoying part of multiple EOIs.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

sankaur said:


> Hello
> 
> I can see in your signature IELTS 7 and 60 points can apply for victoria nomunation and within month approval done.Are you aware if any one applied recently as software engineer and got approval too?


I am an accountant/auditor which I don't think is on Vic list...


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> ˇ
> 
> What if these people with multiple EOIs eventually do get invited for 189? I mean, if they keep their 190s active, which many will probably do out of carelessness, they will still be flooding the system. I don't think the 190s will automatically be cancelled. This is one annoying part of multiple EOIs.


If they don't accept the initial invitation after 14(?) days it shouldn't hold up things too much but if they pay the 200AUD fee and receive nomination they then have 60(?) days to submit 190 application which would cause a problem for others waiting if they decide not to proceed with it after receiving invitation for 189.

I would like to think most would cancel their 190 however I wouldn't blame them for keeping other options open for as long as possible.


----------



## danumelb (Sep 18, 2015)

*PTE Resultes requested by DIBP*

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI for 190 visa some time back and I received an automatically generated email from PTE as follows.

"As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.

Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications"

Does it mean they have started looking at my application ? Or is it an automatic procedure once you submit an EOI ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello-

its not a case, PTE is introduced by Australia, so the test takers scores are automatically forwarded to DIBP in advance.
we have to update the test report ID in our EOI so that they can pull it out from an attachment.


----------



## bazsk (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello,

Need your advise on this, 

I've been living in Australia since Jan 2008, Graduated after 3 years and now hold an Advanced Diploma, Cert III and Bachelor Degree in information Technology.

I'm currently on 457 visa and i've applied to the 262113	Systems Administrators on 190 Visa ( 65 points) Date of effect (12/06/15)

i've also created another EOI account and applied for 189 & 190 Visa for 261111 ICT BUSINESS ANALYST (60 points) Date of effect 01/10/2015

When should i get the invitation ?


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi! Anyone here an occupational therapist? I submitted my EOI yesterday and hoping to get a nomination soon. My score is 55+5.


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi there! Anyone here an occupational therapist or know an OT who got nominated already? i have 55+5 points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

guys no invites and no approvals today?


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

It seems that NSW personell works only on Friday 

Maybe this week will send some invitations (more than 400 - 500 - 1000) to meet the quota.

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Imotep34 said:


> It seems that NSW personell works only on Friday
> 
> Maybe this week will send some invitations (more than 400 - 500 - 1000) to meet the quota.
> 
> Regards


Well, yes, mostly fridays, but i got an invite on wed for example on the 16/09... so maybe maybe.. .well lets keep this thread alive lane:


----------



## hdashti (May 28, 2015)

Hi guys,
If i submit EOI for 189 and 190 at the same time and i have been invited for 190 is it possible to ignore it and wait for 189 results?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

hdashti said:


> Hi guys,
> If i submit EOI for 189 and 190 at the same time and i have been invited for 190 is it possible to ignore it and wait for 189 results?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi there! when did you receive the invite?


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes, you can do it without any issue. How many point do you have and what is your occupation code?

When do you received invitation to apply for 190?

Regards


----------



## hdashti (May 28, 2015)

alexamarie17 said:


> Hi there! when did you receive the invite?



I have not recieved yet. I just want to know if i submit both 189 and 190 and invite for 190 is 189 still valid for invitation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdashti (May 28, 2015)

60 points for 189. 233111. Are there any chance? Do you advise me to wait for 189 or submit both?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdashti (May 28, 2015)

Imotep34 said:


> Yes, you can do it without any issue. How many point do you have and what is your occupation code?
> 
> When do you received invitation to apply for 190?
> 
> Regards



To submit two EOIs i need to have follow the "Submit EOI" in website for new EOI?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

with 60 points for chemical engineer you will probably get invite next round...good luck


----------



## rkaur (Oct 13, 2015)

i want to ask aquestion


----------



## ajayk5808 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi,

What is your question?






rkaur said:


> i want to ask aquestion


----------



## nsaivamsi (Oct 13, 2015)

*233512 - nsw ss*

Hi,

I have applied EOI on 25/09/2015 , having 55+5 nsw ss. Occupation code is 233512

EXP - 10+ Yrs

ielts - l : 6.5 , r :7.5 , w - 6 , sp - 6 ; overall -6.5

Initially i have selected NSW in EOI state sponsorship , and on 30/9/2015 i updated to all states SS

Please let me know whether i will receive invitation or not . if yes how many days it might take

Thanks

Vamsi


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

^ Tough one, buddy, tough one. The application system is flooded by applicants with much higher scores than you. I am in the same position as you. Probably going to sit for another IELTS test (don't think I ill like PTE).


----------



## Shinoda (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello, guys! Can someone please explain me couple questions? What are my chances for applying for 190 visa? I've worked in oil and gas industry for 5 years, but 2 years of this are not skilled, I worked as natural gas production operator. I took IELTS 7 days ago, and I expect all 6 band, maybe more in speaking and reading. I counted my points and I realised that in the best case I would have 55 points( 30 age + 15 diploma, + 10 for 5 year experience) and 5 points for state nomination. So what are my chances? How long does it usually take to obtain state nomination with 60 points? Is it real? And can someone please describe skills assessment process in engineers Australia? what docs are required etc? I would appreciate any information!


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Shinoda said:


> Hello, guys! Can someone please explain me couple questions? What are my chances for applying for 190 visa? I've worked in oil and gas industry for 5 years, but 2 years of this are not skilled, I worked as natural gas production operator. I took IELTS 7 days ago, and I expect all 6 band, maybe more in speaking and reading. I counted my points and I realised that in the best case I would have 55 points( 30 age + 15 diploma, + 10 for 5 year experience) and 5 points for state nomination. So what are my chances? How long does it usually take to obtain state nomination with 60 points? Is it real? And can someone please describe skills assessment process in engineers Australia? what docs are required etc? I would appreciate any information!


Answering your chances with nomination, yes it's real. Depending on your occupation, you can still have a chance with 60 points.
The only problem is how big is your chance and when you will get the invitation. In some occupation, the chance might be small for those with 60 points. As to when you will get it, it's hard to answer, as NSW doesn't publish the invitation round (as oppose to twice a month for 189 visa).

I'd suggest you to improve your english to get an additional 10 or 20 points, to increase your chance and possibly apply for 189 visa.

I might be wrong though, so let's wait for others' opinion. Cheers mate


----------



## Shinoda (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks, adrian.hy! My occupation is either Petroleum Engineer or Plant Engineer. Actually, I haven't decided yet. And what was your occupation? How long have you been waiting for invintation? And also I would be very grateful if you can tell me how long EA assessment is valid


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Shinoda said:


> Thanks, adrian.hy! My occupation is either Petroleum Engineer or Plant Engineer. Actually, I haven't decided yet. And what was your occupation? How long have you been waiting for invintation? And also I would be very grateful if you can tell me how long EA assessment is valid


I applied as accountant and waited for 3 months (see my signature). Sorry can't help you with the EA assessment. Cheers


----------



## Shinoda (Oct 12, 2015)

adrian.hy said:


> I applied as accountant and waited for 3 months (see my signature). Sorry can't help you with the EA assessment. Cheers


And what was your IELTS score?


----------



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi guys I need your suggestion i am in confusing situation my situation is I lodged my application for both 189 with 65 points and updated 190 with 70 points on 5th of October 2015 in both general accountant and external accountant my question is my visa will be expiring on 22nd of October 2015 and next invitation round for 189 starts on 23rd oct and to be on a safe side I have invitation of 489 from Orana NSW and they gave me 60 days to accept the invitation which will expire on 1/December/2015 so what do you guys suggest Whether I should wait for the next invitation round or be On a safe side I should accept 489 invitation which will cost me around $3500 

Visa lodged 5 October 2015
Subclass 189 65 points
Subclass 190 70 points

And last question my visa will expire on 22/10/2015 and invitation round for 189 starts at midnight so if I don't get the invitation on 23/10/2015 and I accept the invitation of 489 after round finished around 2am is that will be issue


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rameshkumar said:


> Hi guys I need your suggestion i am in confusing situation my situation is I lodged my application for both 189 with 65 points and updated 190 with 70 points on 5th of October 2015 in both general accountant and external accountant my question is my visa will be expiring on 22nd of October 2015 and next invitation round for 189 starts on 23rd oct and to be on a safe side I have invitation of 489 from Orana NSW and they gave me 60 days to accept the invitation which will expire on 1/December/2015 so what do you guys suggest Whether I should wait for the next invitation round or be On a safe side I should accept 489 invitation which will cost me around $3500 Visa lodged 5 October 2015 Subclass 189 65 points Subclass 190 70 points And last question my visa will expire on 22/10/2015 and invitation round for 189 starts at midnight so if I don't get the invitation on 23/10/2015 and I accept the invitation of 489 after round finished around 2am is that will be issue


I think for accountant 70 pointers are being invited and there is a cut off date for them on skills select. So i dont think you will be invited. Check skill select to be sure.

For 190 and nsw, you may well get invited by 22nd - but to approve your invite it may take much longer...

489 is best option.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

As the time goes on, I keep thinking there must be a legit reason why NSW keeps delaying with its invites. Initially, I speculated it was just the carefree Aussie attitude and no one bothered to press the big red button, but it has been three and a half months already! Are they really waiting for the backlogs to be cleared out a bit more (they seem to get more and more flooded, actually) or perhaps they are working on something rather signficiantly new concerning their application system?


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi Everyone!

I am an Occupational Therapist with 55+5 points. I understand this is non-pro rata occupation right? I submitted EOI on October 12. Do you think it's possible I get an invite for NSW SS on the next round?

If not, how long do I have to wait for non pro rata occupation? Any advice would help.

Thank you!


----------



## jetstar1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Once receiving an invite, do i need to submit the cv/resume for the nomination application even if i haven't claimed any points for skilled employment obviously as I have no skilled work experience. 

Is it possible that they reject the approval based on the resume that shows no skilled employment even for those people that initially claimed to have no work experience?

After all if resumes are mandatory are casual work at retail/sales considered at least relevant?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Got my approval this morning. 25 days in total!


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Got my approval this morning. 25 days in total!



Congrats


----------



## HEAT-AAM (Sep 22, 2015)

Congratulation Andrey, Well earned 
You are one of the most active and supportive people here 
Wish you all the luck


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Congrats! 

I'am waiting for invitation...hope to come soon.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Congts Andrey!! Your dream has become true today!!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey Guys, thank you very much for your kind words! 

I am still going to be in this thread... soon most of you will, hopefully get an invite/approval.


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Congrats*

Congrats Andreyx for getting invite. 




andreyx108b said:


> Got my approval this morning. 25 days in total!


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

what are the updates of 55+5 Engineering Technologist for NSW???? why the ceiling is stuck on 271?? will they call the remaining or not? will the 55+5 people have any chances of getting invitation in 1000 ceiling?? very much confused


----------



## Gagandsingh (May 14, 2015)

Hello guys,

new to this forum. I submitted my EOI on 26 May with 55+5 points for NSW (233211-Civil Engineering) more then 4 months and still no invite. My agent tried to contact them through email but no response for the same. Can anybody suggest me how long i have to wait for the invite.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaazme said:


> what are the updates of 55+5 Engineering Technologist for NSW???? why the ceiling is stuck on 271?? will they call the remaining or not? will the 55+5 people have any chances of getting invitation in 1000 ceiling?? very much confused


I think you are refering to the ceiling in SC189- 2339 Other Engineering Professionals. 

This is not related to NSW and with 55+5 points you are not eligible for it, as pass score is 60. 

NSW does not have any occupation limits, they have total quota of 4000 places. However, as of now only 65+ pointers are getting invites from them.


----------



## Zahra Nasreen (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi everybody! I am PR holder of 189 category. I want to to undertake a Postgraduate Research Degree or Master's by Research program. I did IELTS general to get PR and result was declared in april 2014. Could anyone guide me whether i have to do IELTS academic or not to apply for scholarships.? Will I apply scholarships for international students or scholarships for PR holders?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gagandsingh said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> new to this forum. I submitted my EOI on 26 May with 55+5 points for NSW (233211-Civil Engineering) more then 4 months and still no invite. My agent tried to contact them through email but no response for the same. Can anybody suggest me how long i have to wait for the invite.


They are currently not iviting 55+ 5SS, many many people are waiting, however, it may change any day and they will start inviting 55+ 5SS pointers. So the only way is to be patient for now...


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think you are refering to the ceiling in SC189- 2339 Other Engineering Professionals.
> 
> This is not related to NSW and with 55+5 points you are not eligible for it, as pass score is 60.
> 
> NSW does not have any occupation limits, they have total quota of 4000 places. However, as of now only 65+ pointers are getting invites from them.


ceiling is only for 189?? 190 cases are not affected by the ceiling???

Engineering Technologist Immigration to Australia PR Visa
dear 55+5ss makes 60 so i am elligible.
they are inviting only 65+5 pointers that thing is really disappointing and threatning.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats Andrey

my 21 days completed


----------



## jetstar1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi andreyx108b 

Congrats for your approval! I see that you claimed no points for skilled employment presumably as you have no work experience. I am also in a similar background as you. Did you have to submit a resume for nomination application even if no points are claimed for work? What could we possibly put in our resume if we have nothing to write about our work?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaazme said:


> ceiling is only for 189?? 190 cases are not affected by the ceiling???
> 
> Engineering Technologist Immigration to Australia PR Visa
> dear 55+5ss makes 60 so i am elligible.
> they are inviting only 65+5 pointers that thing is really disappointing and threatning.


1. 190 cases are not affecrted. 
2. 55 is your score w/o state sponsorship, you are getting 5 points for State Sponsorship, NSW will select you and approve your application then you can apply for SC190.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. 190 cases are not affecrted.
> 2. 55 is your score w/o state sponsorship, you are getting 5 points for State Sponsorship, NSW will select you and approve your application then you can apply for SC190.


what do you think my chances with 55 + 5 points and occupation is engineering technologist? how much i have to wait? fair idea


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jetstar1 said:


> Hi andreyx108b
> 
> Congrats for your approval! I see that you claimed no points for skilled employment presumably as you have no work experience. I am also in a similar background as you. Did you have to submit a resume for nomination application even if no points are claimed for work? What could we possibly put in our resume if we have nothing to write about our work?


Thanks Jetstar!

Yes, i did not claim work experience points. However, i've almost 6 years of work experience, however, most of these were before my IT education. So not enough work experience post qualification. 

My agent did submit my resume with my application, however, I am not sure if it was requirred. I personally presume it was not required.


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Hi everybody! I am PR holder of 189 category. I want to to undertake a Postgraduate Research Degree or Master's by Research program. I did IELTS general to get PR and result was declared in april 2014. Could anyone guide me whether i have to do IELTS academic or not to apply for scholarships.? Will I apply scholarships for international students or scholarships for PR holders?


Hi, for Australia, u dont need to apply for individual scholarships in most of the Uni. There is a common scholarship application (different from admission letter), per uni and the Uni decides which scholarship they will alot to you. They will figure out themselves from your application form, whether u are an international student or local. And being a PR will definitely rule in your favour.


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

kaazme said:


> ceiling is only for 189?? 190 cases are not affected by the ceiling???
> 
> Engineering Technologist Immigration to Australia PR Visa
> dear 55+5ss makes 60 so i am elligible.
> they are inviting only 65+5 pointers that thing is really disappointing and threatning.


And out of that 4000 limit, they have only utilised very few places till now. And they need to fill this up by Feb 2016 i.e. 5 months from now, out of which, Oct is almost over  and Dec will be half-closed. So just be positive and patient. Invite should come before December break for people who have submitted their EOIs till Nov. This is my estimate :juggle: :fencing:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ria_libran said:


> And out of that 4000 limit, they have only utilised very few places till now. And they need to fill this up by Feb 2016 i.e. 5 months from now, out of which, Oct is almost over  and Dec will be half-closed. So just be positive and patient. Invite should come before December break for people who have submitted their EOIs till Nov. This is my estimate :juggle: :fencing:


They have time till July 2016.


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Got my approval this morning. 25 days in total!


Many COngratulations.. Can you please update your signature so that i can compare with mine..:juggle:


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats Andrey. As for me, no approval. 37 days and counting. I guess they have set out some sort of policy for not inviting accountants. It's the 7th week running. 5 more weeks till I call them up and ask for it.


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi andrey,

since you are the most active in the thread, i wanted to ask you directly on the probabilities of getting invited on the next round for 55+5 score for NSW SS.

If unlikey, when do you think invites will come in for 55+5 applications?
And since there are a lot of 55+5 waiting, how do they prioritize this aside from date of EOI submission, will non pro rate occupation have higher chance such as mine (occupational therapist)?

Thank you



andreyx108b said:


> Thanks Jetstar!
> 
> Yes, i did not claim work experience points. However, i've almost 6 years of work experience, however, most of these were before my IT education. So not enough work experience post qualification.
> 
> My agent did submit my resume with my application, however, I am not sure if it was requirred. I personally presume it was not required.


----------



## jetstar1 (Oct 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Thanks Jetstar!
> 
> Yes, i did not claim work experience points. However, i've almost 6 years of work experience, however, most of these were before my IT education. So not enough work experience post qualification.
> 
> My agent did submit my resume with my application, however, I am not sure if it was requirred. I personally presume it was not required.


Thanks for the reply andrey.

Do you think it's possible that the state reject the approval based on the resume that shows no skilled employment even for those people initially claiming to have no work experience? Not realistic but ye... what do you think?


----------



## Gagandsingh (May 14, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> They are currently not iviting 55+ 5SS, many many people are waiting, however, it may change any day and they will start inviting 55+ 5SS pointers. So the only way is to be patient for now...


Thanks for the advice, i think this the only thing we can do now. But what is the trend, have they invited all 60 + 5SS or 65 + 5SS til now..or this thing vary from field to field ..?


----------



## jetstar1 (Oct 13, 2015)

sadiislam said:


> Congrats Andrey. As for me, no approval. 37 days and counting. I guess they have set out some sort of policy for not inviting accountants. It's the 7th week running. 5 more weeks till I call them up and ask for it.


Did you submit a resume for the nomination application as I can see that you didn't claim any points for work? I'm trying to figure out whether if resume is mandatory for people claiming no points for work.


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Shinoda said:


> And what was your IELTS score?


It's R8.5 / L8 / S7.5 / W7.5



jetstar1 said:


> Once receiving an invite, do i need to submit the cv/resume for the nomination application even if i haven't claimed any points for skilled employment obviously as I have no skilled work experience.
> 
> Is it possible that they reject the approval based on the resume that shows no skilled employment even for those people that initially claimed to have no work experience?
> 
> ...


Yes mate, you have to submit your CV/resume. Please refer to :
After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales

Check under evidence and mandatory documents to include in your application.

I don't know about their rejection criteria, but I'd suggest you to put any work experience you have. After all, you need to submit full resume.

Cheers


----------



## Chanwong (Oct 14, 2015)

*I am an OT too*

Hi! Glad to know another OT here! I am an occupational therapist from HK with the same points (55) as you! I submitted my EOI on 3rd August,2015. I am also waiting for invitation right now! Let's keep in touch here! 



alexamarie17 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am an Occupational Therapist with 55+5 points. I understand this is non-pro rata occupation right? I submitted EOI on October 12. Do you think it's possible I get an invite for NSW SS on the next round?
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sadiislam said:


> Congrats Andrey. As for me, no approval. 37 days and counting. I guess they have set out some sort of policy for not inviting accountants. It's the 7th week running. 5 more weeks till I call them up and ask for it.


Hey mate, you know - i dont think you will need to call, the approval process is, as Jedais said based on the officer your applicant was assigned to - some of the do the work quicker, other tend to do it longer. I am pretty certain that you will get you approval this week. Keep us posted!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alexamarie17 said:


> Hi andrey,
> 
> since you are the most active in the thread, i wanted to ask you directly on the probabilities of getting invited on the next round for 55+5 score for NSW SS.
> 
> ...


There are no invitation rounds with NSW SS. They invite if and when, DOE also does not matter.

In terms of occupations, it is not clear, for now only English level and points are seem to be deciding factors.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jetstar1 said:


> Thanks for the reply andrey.
> 
> Do you think it's possible that the state reject the approval based on the resume that shows no skilled employment even for those people initially claiming to have no work experience? Not realistic but ye... what do you think?


As i said, i can not say - as i dont know. However, based on my assumptons, if experiience is not considered to be a requirment then they can not reject. This is just my assumption, nothing more.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gagandsingh said:


> Thanks for the advice, i think this the only thing we can do now. But what is the trend, have they invited all 60 + 5SS or 65 + 5SS til now..or this thing vary from field to field ..?


In my opinion, they have invited not more than 200-300 candidates so far. 

This based on the estimate that on averaage 10% of those who get invited are from forums. We have seen about 10-15 people invited here.


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> They have time till July 2016.


Ummm.. are you sure ? Because the previous round was from Feb 2015 to June 2015. So how come this round is from July 2015 to July 2016 ? Just wanted to confirm


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ria_libran said:


> Ummm.. are you sure ? Because the previous round was from Feb 2015 to June 2015. So how come this round is from July 2015 to July 2016 ? Just wanted to confirm


The quota is for fin. year july to end of june, 4000 places.

Last year, they have changed the system in Feb and invited quite a bit during Feb-May period.


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> The quota is for fin. year july to end of june, 4000 places.
> 
> Last year, they have changed the system in Feb and invited quite a bit during Feb-May period.


Hey can you share the link where it defines this financial year from July 2015 to July 2016. I have only found links mentioning NSW 190 SOL list 2015-2016 ?


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Got my approval this morning. 25 days in total!


Congrats andrey and 
I wish you all the best for your visa process.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Thanks Jetstar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!

25 days after invite? How many days for invite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_cr (Oct 14, 2015)

Still awaiting invitation applied on 30/07/2015 NSW state sponsorship !

60+5 points

Also had a query on ACS when I got my ACS done I had 9 months of Australian Experience, now I have completed 1 year and I am claiming 5 points, should I file for a new ACS valuation in order to claim points, or can I still use the earlier one.

Kindly please help me with my query.


----------



## vutukuricm (Mar 4, 2015)

I have submitted my EOI on June 6 2015 (2613 – Software application programmer) - subclass 189 – 60 points , waiting for the invite.
Looking at the current trend , I need to wait till Jan 2016.

Should I update the EOI for SS – 190 will it affect my EOI submission date?(NSW). Will it help me in getting the invite a bit early than 189?
I am not aware what is going on with SS- NSW how long people are waiting for SS invite who has got 60points (with out SS) with 2613?

Please help me in making the decision.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*invitation*

anyone got invited recently for NSW .


----------



## Chanwong (Oct 14, 2015)

*I got an invitation today!!*

Hi all, 

I got NSW invitation today at Hong Kong Time 09:15 a.m.

Here is my point breakdown(total 55) : 
Occupation: ANZSCO: 251411 (Occupational Therapist) 
Age: 30 
Work Experience: 10 
Education: 15 
English Level: 0 (IELTS: reading 7.5; speaking 6.5; writing: 7; listening: 8)


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Chanwong said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got NSW invitation today at Hong Kong Time 09:15 a.m.
> 
> ...


Hi, I am also an Occupational Therapist with 55+5, when did you submit your EOI? I submitted mine last October 12, 2015. 

Congrats on your invite!!


----------



## Chanwong (Oct 14, 2015)

I submitted my EOI on 3rd August, 2015. 

Thank you. 



alexamarie17 said:


> Hi, I am also an Occupational Therapist with 55+5, when did you submit your EOI? I submitted mine last October 12, 2015.
> 
> Congrats on your invite!!


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Chanwong said:


> Hi! Glad to know another OT here! I am an occupational therapist from HK with the same points (55) as you! I submitted my EOI on 3rd August,2015. I am also waiting for invitation right now! Let's keep in touch here!



Hi Chanwong, just read your reply here! So happy you got your invite. You submitted EOI 2 months ago. I hope I get mine soon!


----------



## Chanwong (Oct 14, 2015)

You will get an invitation. No worry. Good luck! 



alexamarie17 said:


> Hi Chanwong, just read your reply here! So happy you got your invite. You submitted EOI 2 months ago. I hope I get mine soon!


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Chanwong said:


> You will get an invitation. No worry. Good luck!


Crossing my fingers. Let's keep in touch!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*NSW invitation for engineering*

Anyone from Civil engineering profession got invitation ...


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

CONGRATS who got invited...

Just wondering if the EOI status changes from submitted to invited??? Or anything pops in under actions??


----------



## raman1986 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi friends i got invitation today with 60 points 190ss.for painting trades worker eoi submitted on 27 july 2015.


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

raman1986 said:


> Hi friends i got invitation today with 60 points 190ss.for painting trades worker eoi submitted on 27 july 2015.


Hi, thanks for sharing the good news, could you tell me if it is 60+5 or 55+5? please share the breakdown here..thanks


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

CONGRATS who got invited...

Just wondering if the EOI status changes from submitted to invited??? Or anything pops in under actions??


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

hi all,

i have a question, when you login to your skill select, it shows your date of effect (mine shown as 7th august) immediately, but somehow when i press the 'eoi points breakdown' link, in the pdf file is showing different date of effect as i just had my birthday on the 11th october, which one will nsw use in determining the date of effect? my points did not change btw, as i am still in 25-32 age bracket

thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hurray! 55 pointers are getting invited! Congrats!

Guys please update the tracker.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Hurray! 55 pointers are getting invited! Congrats!
> 
> Guys please update the tracker.



Seems no invite yet for 2613 even for 65 pointers incl SS. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Congrats Andreyx and others who have got invite today...congratulations!!


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Any engineer got invited?

Please share you break down point - is it 55+ SS or 60 +SS?

Regards


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry,I was away and now back.I saw couple of invitations for 55 points under occupational Therapist and if it is true then it means applicants are competing each other in the same occupation.

Thanks


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi All....Congrats to those who have got the invite...Any BA got an invite...I submitted my EOI with 60+5 on 17th Sept?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I'm so happy to see underrepresentated occupations and especially 55 point applicants being given a chance for PR! For a while, it seemed like it is all about points...

Cheers for all the successful candidates!


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Sorry,I was away and now back.I saw couple of invitations for 55 points under occupational Therapist and if it is true then it means applicants are competing each other in the same occupation.
> 
> Thanks


in your contact did any Software Engineer got invite?


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't understand why they are not inviting any S/W engineer


----------



## sadiislam (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey guys, my application got approved today and I have received an invitation for 190. EOI 21/07/15 (65 w/o SS), NSW invitation for application 28/08/15, Applied on 07/09/15, approval and invitation for 190 on 15/10/15. 

General Accountant.


----------



## sansnom (Sep 1, 2015)

I heard another 55+5 pointer get invited for quantity surveyor.


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

i hope tomorrow we will all be invited!


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> i hope tomorrow we will all be invited!


Hey, NSW usually invites on Friday ?


___________________________________________________________
EOI Submitted to NSW 190: 6th Oct, 2015 with 60+5 points
Occupation: Telecommunication Engineer (263311)


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

When can we expect invitation for accountant or external auditors?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

when would internal auditors be invited.

mine is 60+5, and work exp 8.4 years


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

Ria_libran said:


> Hey, NSW usually invites on Friday ?
> 
> 
> ___________________________________________________________
> ...


not exactly, but from the previous trend yes..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sadiislam said:


> Hey guys, my application got approved today and I have received an invitation for 190. EOI 21/07/15 (65 w/o SS), NSW invitation for application 28/08/15, Applied on 07/09/15, approval and invitation for 190 on 15/10/15. General Accountant.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

so tomorrow we are waiting good news...hope to start invitations also for engineers...


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Imotep34 said:


> so tomorrow we are waiting good news...hope to start invitations also for engineers...


very fresh applicants do also have a chance or the people who applied long ago will be cleared first


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

sankaur said:


> in your contact did any Software Engineer got invite?


Yes but with 65 points.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Yes but with 65 points.



60+5 or 65+5 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> 60+5 or 65+5 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


65 plus 5.so 70 in total.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

I also heard a chinese quantity surveryor got NSW invitation today, she is 55+5 with ielts 6, but she has already QLD 190. So at least 55 points applicants still have a chance, but the least popular occupations will get invitated first. 

I am 233211 civil engineer with PTE min 65, currrently undertaking PY and will get the certificate around may 2016. by then I have age 25 qualification 15 language 10 and PY 5 =55+5, hope to get invited by NSW


----------



## deeplakhanpal (Feb 11, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Hurray! 55 pointers are getting invited! Congrats!
> 
> Guys please update the tracker.


Andrey - Congrats man you got the invite... I am not sure when I will get as I applied on 27th April.

SOL - Software Eng
ACS - Feb 2015
Ielts - W- 6.5, R - 7.5, L - 7.5, S - 7.5
EOI - 27 April 2015
..
Waiting for Invite


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

sumanth1627 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Got my approval this morning. 25 days in total!
> ...


----------



## bryan00 (Apr 24, 2015)

Pray for the best everyone


----------



## jetstar1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi Andrey and everyone

Do you think that people who lapse the nomination invitation for whatever reason have any negative impact on getting another invitation in the future?


----------



## opugalaxy (Oct 15, 2015)

hi all,
I have been following this thread for quite long, but this is my 1st post. My story so far

MY 1st EOI 190| accounting -221111
submission date 19/11/2014
education + 2yr study 20
age 30
professional year 5
IELTS 0
*55+5*

2nd EOI 190 | external auditor - 221213
submission date 23/7/2015
same point break down
*55+5*

i knew that i have to improve my English to gain extra point. so kept giving IELTS/PTE through out the year. I dont even want to mention how many times i sit for these stupid exams. then the miracle happened, I got IELTS 7 each. but it was to late to submit 189, coz external auditor were filled. accounting needs 70.

I have updated both of EOI on 22/09/2015(date of effect) claiming* 70pt.* i was expecting an invitation by now but haven't revived any. when i am going to get an invitation, probably a stupid question but still want to know experts thought on my situation. 

Thank you


----------



## nsaivamsi (Oct 13, 2015)

*Nsw 190*

Hi,

I have applied EOI on 25/09/2015 , having 55+5 SS . Occupation code is 233512

EXP - 10+ Yrs

ielts - l : 6.5 , r :7.5 , w - 6 , sp - 6 ; overall -6.5

Initially i have selected NSW in EOI state sponsorship , and on 30/9/2015 i updated to all states SS

Please let me know whether i need to apply separate EOI for states or the above one i did is right mentioning all states ?

Thanks

Vamsi


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys who got an invite and/or approval please update the tracker - it will really help to clear up which profession, what IELTS score and make some analysis.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mate, you will surely be invited for 190 NSW - very soon. 

Can you tell us, how many times you did PTE/IELTS? I've had many attempts too  



opugalaxy said:


> hi all,
> I have been following this thread for quite long, but this is my 1st post. My story so far
> 
> MY 1st EOI 190| accounting -221111
> ...


----------



## vivek_cr (Oct 14, 2015)

Still awaiting invitation applied on 30/07/2015 NSW state sponsorship ! 60+5 points 261312

Also had a query on ACS when I got my ACS done I had 9 months of Australian Experience, now I have completed 1 year and I am claiming 5 points, should I file for a new ACS valuation in order to claim points, or can I still use the earlier one. Kindly please help me with my query.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jetstar1 said:


> Hi Andrey and everyone
> 
> Do you think that people who lapse the nomination invitation for whatever reason have any negative impact on getting another invitation in the future?


As far as I've read - it should not have affect, but i dont believe it. If you got an invite - go ahead, dont miss your chance.


----------



## Shinoda (Oct 12, 2015)

Guys, I have a small question. If I submit my EOI for NSW with 55 + 5, and then improve my IELTS with 10 points, can I then update EOI with 65?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

what is trend of sending an invitation


filed as an internal auditor
mine was initially submitted on 22 August (subclass 189 ) and need to change this to subclass 190 on 23 september


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Shinoda,

yes indeed your points would be added in your EOI. your EOI would read with 70 (65+5) point


----------



## Shinoda (Oct 12, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Shinoda,
> 
> yes indeed your points would be added in your EOI. your EOI would read with 70 (65+5) point


Is this will be the same EOI or should I create new one?


----------



## opugalaxy (Oct 15, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, you will surely be invited for 190 NSW - very soon.
> 
> Can you tell us, how many times you did PTE/IELTS? I've had many attempts too


in last 2 years more then 15 times. including PTE 5 times. I find PTE more harder while others were doing very well. with Ielts, It was always writing or reading short by .5. I have applied for remark 3 times for writing. and finally 3rd time my writing score was increased by .5

Now waiting for the invitation :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> 60+5 or 65+5 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



261313 Guys with 65+5 submitting 190?? 

they can very well get 189..wonder why..


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

jetstar1 said:


> Hi Andrey and everyone
> 
> Do you think that people who lapse the nomination invitation for whatever reason have any negative impact on getting another invitation in the future?


Can you check the first FAQ, I hope this helps......
FAQ after you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

Shinoda said:


> Guys, I have a small question. If I submit my EOI for NSW with 55 + 5, and then improve my IELTS with 10 points, can I then update EOI with 65?


You can update your current EOI anytime before being invited.
but remember increase or decrease in your points will change your DOE.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello 

You can amend the same EOI


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi,
When I apply for online eoi for 190 visa what should be selected and good
Select any state
Or
NSW individual state state


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

All my friends who applied in 2013-14 with 60 or more points got invited just less than 10 days I don't know what's going on now applicants with even 65+5 points are waiting since months


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi,
When I apply for online eoi for 190 visa what should be selected and good
Select any state
Or
NSW individual state state


----------



## Shinoda (Oct 12, 2015)

sumanth1627 said:


> You can update your current EOI anytime before being invited.
> but remember increase or decrease in your points will change your DOE.


I'm sorry, but what is DOE? date of expression?


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Shinoda said:


> I'm sorry, but what is DOE? date of expression?


Date of effect


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Looking into the pace of 189 and 190 invite (specially for Software Engineer) I guess next immigration year Australia will officially declare a closure for immigration.
If not why they are playing with us. Looks like some kind of joke. No matter what ever point score you have all are waiting for ages without a reason .


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Any invites this morning??


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

kavimate85 said:


> Any invites this morning??



Hope atleast they might send today


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## osaila2005 (Oct 15, 2015)

I have also submitted an EOI from Jordan on 29th august 2015 as a Biomedical Engineer

IELTS 10 points
Age: 30
Bachelor: 15
SS: 5

Good luck everyone


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Fed up...waiting for invitation....


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> Looking into the pace of 189 and 190 invite (specially for Software Engineer) I guess next immigration year Australia will officially declare a closure for immigration.
> If not why they are playing with us. Looks like some kind of joke. No matter what ever point score you have all are waiting for ages without a reason .


That s true but even in this year it s like a closure only.


----------



## nswexpat (Apr 28, 2015)

Any engineer got invited recently?
this new system makes me wish I had done my degree in IT or business, NSW has been bypassing engineers for quite long,,,


----------



## jetstar1 (Oct 13, 2015)

jetstar1 said:


> Hi Andrey and everyone
> 
> Do you think that people who lapse the nomination invitation for whatever reason have any negative impact on getting another invitation in the future?





andreyx108b said:


> As far as I've read - it should not have affect, but i dont believe it. If you got an invite - go ahead, dont miss your chance.


Thanks andrey. Do you mean by not believing it should not have any affect, that in theory it shouldn't but who knows what kind of restriction could be imposed yes? I was thinking the same too but we could be over thinking... Have you undergone anyone who lapsed the invite and managed to get another invite later on?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi,
When I apply for online eoi for 190 visa what should be selected and good
Select any state
Or
NSW individual state state


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Any invite today??


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

any gd news of friday?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hi, When I apply for online eoi for 190 visa what should be selected and good Select any state Or NSW individual state state


If you want NSW to sponsor you, then select NSW.


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Guyz any invite today?


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Following this post.. Any human resource adviser in this thread?


----------



## markand911 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

I reach 55 points without SS.
I am a developer programmer 261312.
Which state to apply for SS would be the best?


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

markand911 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I reach 55 points without SS.
> I am a developer programmer 261312.
> Which state to apply for SS would be the best?


Same boat with you, mate. I'm waiting for Vic response, they are the most active now. My 1st choice is NSW, best job chance is in Sydney, hope NSW will start the inviting soon.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

markand911 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I reach 55 points without SS.
> I am a developer programmer 261312.
> Which state to apply for SS would be the best?


south Australia


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Which state is best for engineering technologist 233914 with competent English and 7.5 years of relevant experience.
I think it is hard job for 55 pointers.
Thanks
Swarnjeet


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Seems like a lot of people are waiting for NSW SS, I got rejection from Victoria today . 
Now thinking of applying to NSW . Code : Software Engineer (55+5 SS) looks like this may take A LOT of time.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Seems like a lot of people are waiting for NSW SS, I got rejection from Victoria today .
> Now thinking of applying to NSW . Code : Software Engineer (55+5 SS) looks like this may take A LOT of time.


Why rejected? reason


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Which state is best for engineering technologist 233914 with competent English and 7.5 years of relevant experience.
I think it is hard job for 55 pointers.
Thanks
Swarnjeet


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Seems like a lot of people are waiting for NSW SS, I got rejection from Victoria today .
> 
> Now thinking of applying to NSW . Code : Software Engineer (55+5 SS) looks like this may take A LOT of time.



Whe did you apply? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsaivamsi (Oct 13, 2015)

*Nsw ss*

Hi,

If i opt for all states option in SS at EOI page. Will i be eligible for NSW SS also automatically or i need to submit individually.

vamsi


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nsaivamsi said:


> Hi, If i opt for all states option in SS at EOI page. Will i be eligible for NSW SS also automatically or i need to submit individually. vamsi


Individually for NSW.


----------



## nsaivamsi (Oct 13, 2015)

i have one eoi with all states. now can i submit one more eoi with nsw or edit the previous one for nsw


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nsaivamsi said:


> i have one eoi with all states. now can i submit one more eoi with nsw or edit the previous one for nsw


 Yes. You can do either.


----------



## nsaivamsi (Oct 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. You can do either.


Thanks Andrey .

I am signing at ur site myimmi ... and at EOI EFFECT DATE i am entering as 09-25-2015, but still showing as incorrect date


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nsaivamsi said:


> Thanks Andrey . I am signing at ur site myimmi ... and at EOI EFFECT DATE i am entering as 09-25-2015, but still showing as incorrect date


Thnls mate, are you using Firefox? I had some complaints, chrome should work fine. Please let me know.


----------



## nsaivamsi (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah . Firefox.
okay now i am using chrome.

one more doubt . for two eoi's SS ( one is all states , one for nsw) i need to create one more account or can i add in the existing one.

if i can create one more account will i get email / assessment ids conflict


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nsaivamsi said:


> Yeah . Firefox. okay now i am using chrome. one more doubt . for two eoi's SS ( one is all states , one for nsw) i need to create one more account or can i add in the existing one. if i can create one more account will i get email / assessment ids conflict


Thanks for letting me know.

This topic will explain better than me I think: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...oi.html#/forumsite/20560/topics/165810?page=1


----------



## gfedelich (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have an EOI with 65 (60+5 ss) and I am trying to get sponsored by NSW. I have chosen just NSW in my EOI. I am an Accountant code 221111.

My questions are:
1) Should I wait until I get invited or should I do anything else besides having submitted the EOI?
2) How hard is to receive an invite from NSW for my code?
3) Should I pick a different state? If so, which one do you think would be the best alternative?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

gfedelich said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i have an eoi with 65 (60+5 ss) and i am trying to get sponsored by nsw. I have chosen just nsw in my eoi. I am an accountant code 221111.
> 
> ...


apply 189 aswell


----------



## gfedelich (Aug 25, 2015)

kaazme said:


> apply 189 aswell


I actually did, I chose 190 and 189 as well.

However, I have read in this forum it is quite difficult to get an 189 invite with 60 points based on my code (accountant 221111), so I guess I have better odds with #190.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

gfedelich said:


> I actually did, I chose 190 and 189 as well.
> 
> However, I have read in this forum it is quite difficult to get an 189 invite with 60 points based on my code (accountant 221111), so I guess I have better odds with #190.


check South Australia stats. NSW is taking a lot of time.


----------



## rawbee (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi,

I have my eoi updated last Oct 10. I have 60pts for subclass 189 and 65pts for SS (190).
I am waiting for the next round on Oct 23 and see if my 60pts will have a chance.
Otherwise, I will updated my eoi again and change the preferred state to NSW.
Praying for better result.

Please share those who also submitted their EOI and the number of months after they got the invites.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rawbee said:


> Hi, I have my eoi updated last Oct 10. I have 60pts for subclass 189 and 65pts for SS (190). I am waiting for the next round on Oct 23 and see if my 60pts will have a chance. Otherwise, I will updated my eoi again and change the preferred state to NSW. Praying for better result. Please share those who also submitted their EOI and the number of months after they got the invites.


What is anzsco code?


----------



## rawbee (Sep 3, 2015)

261312(Developer Programmer)


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Guys out of all states which states invite on basis of EOI score and you dont have to file separate application for?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

i have seen many people being rejected from victoria on this forum. this thing made me worried about NSW.
I want to know NSW also rejects invited people like victoria or just victoria has the policy like it.
why they are rejecting people if we have wasted so much money on skill assessment.
they can only rejected if they see anything fake but a person with 65+5ss points rejected doesn't make any sense.
I am worried that after a long long wait they invite me and after waiting again for long long time they reject my nomination.
NSW also rejects lot of people or not like victoria?

total quota for engineering technologist is 1000. if they don't find 1000 people will the remaining quota divided into 190 applicants or not?


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

kaazme said:


> i have seen many people being rejected from victoria on this forum. this thing made me worried about NSW.
> I want to know NSW also rejects invited people like victoria or just victoria has the policy like it.
> why they are rejecting people if we have wasted so much money on skill assessment.
> they can only rejected if they see anything fake but a person with 65+5ss points rejected doesn't make any sense.
> ...


from what I know, VIC is a bit strict on experience or english points..


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

kaazme said:


> i have seen many people being rejected from victoria on this forum. this thing made me worried about NSW.
> I want to know NSW also rejects invited people like victoria or just victoria has the policy like it.
> why they are rejecting people if we have wasted so much money on skill assessment.
> they can only rejected if they see anything fake but a person with 65+5ss points rejected doesn't make any sense.
> ...


As far i know following this expat forum from 5 months i haven't seen anyone whose nomination was refused after being invited from NSW but we have seen few from VIC.

Regardless of the points , an application will be refused if the skill select claims were wrong.


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

Some times we wait for thursdays and fridays as we assume that those were the invitation days based on last FY's trend and some times we wait for 189 invitation rounds and eventually wait for the results to be published for that invitation round.

And sometimes we wait the 14day period to be finished from last invitation day from NSW. I just wanna see an end of this wait game and everyone in this forum being invited. Fingers crossed !!


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Guys..
Need your guidance please..
I am aware that there is no restriction on the number of EOIs an individual can submit..
But if I submit a separate EOI for Victoria, will it affect the NSW EOI..
I wonder if NSW considers only those EOIs from the pool which is submitted only for NSW..
Any experience on this?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shivily said:


> Guys.. Need your guidance please.. I am aware that there is no restriction on the number of EOIs an individual can submit.. But if I submit a separate EOI for Victoria, will it affect the NSW EOI.. I wonder if NSW considers only those EOIs from the pool which is submitted only for NSW.. Any experience on this?


Nope, it won't affect. Some people had 2 invites for SS at the same time.


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Nope, it won't affect. Some people had 2 invites for SS at the same time.


Thank You so much for the reply Andreyx108b..


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

It means we can have multiple EOIs?


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

maqsood041 said:


> It means we can have multiple EOIs?


Yes we can, I personally have two EOI's but my case is bit different as i have two EOI's for two different Occupations.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Nope, it won't affect. Some people had 2 invites for SS at the same time.


Hi Andy,

As everyone is updating your tracker, can you please provide us updated details in some tracker, xls format, for the benefit of everyone. So that each interested do their own analysis and share thoughts with us. After all, this is open forum and need to know details. 

Thanks in anticipation,
Indy2aus


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> I have got following questions.
> 
> 1- What are the chances that I may get sponsorship?
> I ain't sure about the chances for your ANZSCO code w.r.t NSW invite. Experts may comment on this.
> ...


Thank you for the information and answering my questions. I have another question. What if I score 10 for English Skill and update my EOI, from which date my EOI will be considered (i.e. the date on which I submitted my EOI or the date on which I updated it) ?


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

sarah.alvi said:


> Thank you for the information and answering my questions. I have another question. What if I score 10 for English Skill and update my EOI, from which date my EOI will be considered (i.e. the date on which I submitted my EOI or the date on which I updated it) ?


As your points will be increased with the update, 
your EOI will now have NEW Date of Effect which is the updated date.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

*Uncertainty of NSW 190 SS*

Hi expats, this is my first post though i am following this forum more than year.

I have submitted EOI for NSW 190 SS with 55 5 breakdown on 22nd September, 2014 as an Electrical Engineer. 1 years has already been gone and NSW completed 4000 quotas for their last calendar year 14-15. Even 5 months of this calendar year is already running, however, there is no sign of getting invitation. I am totally frustrated- 

- is there any possibility of getting invitation with 55 5 points?
- my IELTS validity will be expired within 10 months....


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

There is always a possibility, but no one here knows if you will get an invite or not. Not very helpful, eh? 

As hoping might not be the most productive solution, try to improve your points.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> There is always a possibility, but no one here knows if you will get an invite or not. Not very helpful, eh?
> 
> As hoping might not be the most productive solution, try to improve your points.[/QUOTE my spouse also applying as a electrical engineer , any idea when was last time an engineer got invited , I am checking this file after July no one got invited for NSW SS , am i looking at the right one or any other sheets other than this .


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> There is always a possibility, but no one here knows if you will get an invite or not. Not very helpful, eh?
> 
> As hoping might not be the most productive solution, try to improve your points.


Best advice in this situation.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

sarah.alvi said:


> Hello
> 
> what do you predict about 2633?
> 
> ...



Hi Sarah,

If you really want to increase your chances, your best bet is to improve your English score, which seems quite easy after looking at your last IELTS score. It seems that your English is quite good, however, you lacked adequate practice before attempting the last test.

My advice, do not sit idle and wait for NSW nomination to come to you. There are plenty of Engineers waiting for more than a year now who have not been invited. The moment you get 10 points, your chances of getting an invitation will increase many folds. It will not be the matter of "whether you will be invited" but "when you will be invited".


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> ozengineer said:
> 
> 
> > There is always a possibility, but no one here knows if you will get an invite or not. Not very helpful, eh?
> ...


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

If someone is going for 189 and 190 both then which is advisable:
1) One EOI for both 189 and 190 (NSW)
2) Two separate EOI's one for each?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

VipanBali said:


> If someone is going for 189 and 190 both then which is advisable:
> 1) One EOI for both 189 and 190 (NSW)
> 2) Two separate EOI's one for each?


One EOI for both.


----------



## vivek_cr (Oct 14, 2015)

Still awaiting invitation applied on 30/07/2015 NSW state sponsorship ! 60+5 points 261312 Also had a query on ACS when I got my ACS done I had 9 months of Australian Experience, now I have completed 1 year and I am claiming 5 points, should I file for a new ACS valuation in order to claim points, or can I still use the earlier one. Kindly please help me with my query.


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Any invite today??


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

sankaur said:


> Any invite today??


is there any xls sheet that people got invite updates


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Just had a telephonic talk and the operator said another bizarre story that invitations always start slowly in the start of financial year and will pick pace in middle of the year and will be in full fledge towards the end.According to them its still start of the financial year and will pick the pace in one month.Now I don't know why they are telling this bizarre story but she admits accidentally that its going slow at the moment and may send few invitations in next week.So lets see.

Thanks


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello All,
As I've been out of the scene from last few weeks, actually preparing for my third IELTS attempt which went quite well, hoping to get a Positive result on Wednesday, all I wanted to ask is, if I get 10 extra points for language than what is 189's pattern now a days??? are they sending invites to 65 pointers soon or should I stay with 190 as I've been waiting from almost a year for my day... I know after updating the EOI my date of effect will change, so what should I do? Stay with 190 or opt for 189?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> Hello All,
> As I've been out of the scene from last few weeks, actually preparing for my third IELTS attempt which went quite well, hoping to get a Positive result on Wednesday, all I wanted to ask is, if I get 10 extra points for language than what is 189's pattern now a days??? are they sending invites to 65 pointers soon or should I stay with 190 as I've been waiting from almost a year for my day... I know after updating the EOI my date of effect will change, so what should I do? Stay with 190 or opt for 189?


Hi ,

With 65 points you have a bright chance, so far 65 pointers have cleared till 27th Sept (after Oct 9th round).

So you can do your math.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> Hello All,
> As I've been out of the scene from last few weeks, actually preparing for my third IELTS attempt which went quite well, hoping to get a Positive result on Wednesday, all I wanted to ask is, if I get 10 extra points for language than what is 189's pattern now a days??? are they sending invites to 65 pointers soon or should I stay with 190 as I've been waiting from almost a year for my day... I know after updating the EOI my date of effect will change, so what should I do? Stay with 190 or opt for 189?


Hi ,

With 65 points you have a bright chance for 189, so far 65 pointers have cleared till 27th Sept ( as per results from Oct 9th invitation round).

So you can do your math.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

jdesai said:


> Just had a telephonic talk and the operator said another bizarre story that invitations always start slowly in the start of financial year and will pick pace in middle of the year and will be in full fledge towards the end.According to them its still start of the financial year and will pick the pace in one month.Now I don't know why they are telling this bizarre story but she admits accidentally that its going slow at the moment and may send few invitations in next week.So lets see.
> 
> Thanks


They've been telling the same thing.

Basically they are trying to snatch the high pointer applicants.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

spark92 said:


> They've been telling the same thing.
> 
> Basically they are trying to snatch the high pointer applicants.


One thing is crystal clear: 60 pointers for 189 and 55 points for 190 NSW is least preference as many people are waiting and NSW team know they can fill anytime with this pointers; perhaps, they are buying more time to fill with high pointers. Indeed, they are correct. That is the right way of doing. After all this is immigration affair, and I think we should wait.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Tanzeel said:


> Hello All,
> As I've been out of the scene from last few weeks, actually preparing for my third IELTS attempt which went quite well, hoping to get a Positive result on Wednesday, all I wanted to ask is, if I get 10 extra points for language than what is 189's pattern now a days??? are they sending invites to 65 pointers soon or should I stay with 190 as I've been waiting from almost a year for my day... I know after updating the EOI my date of effect will change, so what should I do? Stay with 190 or opt for 189?


Tanzeel,

If you get 65 points, you update your eoi immediately. With 65 points you will invitation 189 immediately as 65 will be current in 23 draw. Lucky shot all the best.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Tanzeel,
> 
> If you get 65 points, you update your eoi immediately. With 65 points you will invitation 189 immediately as 65 will be current in 23 draw. Lucky shot all the best.


thanks a lot buddy...


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello Sarah.alvi-

just a question here, you are saying NSW state standing stiff on 65+5, please help me to understand from where this data is fetched.

Since i have submitted my EOI with 60+5 and today is 27th day still no invitation.

its just a time killing factor now for me and dont know when an invitation would be landing in my inbox


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

So far, only applicants with 65+ points as well as some 55 point candidates from less popular occupations have reported about receiving NSW SS. No one knows what happens and who is going to be invited.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Hi ,
> 
> With 65 points you have a bright chance for 189, so far 65 pointers have cleared till 27th Sept ( as per results from Oct 9th invitation round).
> 
> So you can do your math.


Have they updated the 9th October invitation round results? I am seeing the old September result till now.


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Till now there are no updates available, so be patient mate. 

Do you want updates or nomination-->invitation?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Imotep34 said:


> Till now there are no updates available, so be patient mate.
> 
> Do you want updates or nomination-->invitation?


I am not waiting for myself as I am already a holder of 189.

My brothers are waiting, one with 60 points w/o SS and the other one 55 points w/o SS. 

I have advised them both to increase their English score.


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

good point!


----------



## nonu (Oct 16, 2015)

I have updated my skill select on 24 August 2015 for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points in accountant general . Haven't received any invitation yet. Does any any know how long the process of invitation takes or if any one received invitation for this period?


Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nonu said:


> I have updated my skill select on 24 August 2015 for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points in accountant general . Haven't received any invitation yet. Does any any know how long the process of invitation takes or if any one received invitation for this period? Thanks


Hm, thats wierd, with 65 poibts a few people have been invited.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

FAIS said:


> I am not waiting for myself as I am already a holder of 189.
> 
> My brothers are waiting, one with 60 points w/o SS and the other one 55 points w/o SS.
> 
> I have advised them both to increase their English score.


Yeap. That is the best thing your brothers should be doing. NSW willsend invites for high pointers as long as they feel it can be filled. However, there is no guarantee for low pointers. All will be revealed by Christmas.


----------



## elec_4503 (Oct 19, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> Hi expats, this is my first post though i am following this forum more than year.
> 
> I have submitted EOI for NSW 190 SS with 55 5 breakdown on 22nd September, 2014 as an Electrical Engineer. 1 years has already been gone and NSW completed 4000 quotas for their last calendar year 14-15. Even 5 months of this calendar year is already running, however, there is no sign of getting invitation. I am totally frustrated-
> 
> ...


Dear Sajib;
I am also in the same condition like yours! waiting for NSW 190 invitation.
8.7years experience,IELTS:L,R6,W7,S7.5,age33,single,ANZSCO 233311,Electrical Engineer, EOI submitted on 2_Oct_2015,would you please share your details with me , you are waiting more than 1 year!!!! Oh so boring & frustraiting condition, wish you the best buddy, good luck, please stay in contact with me.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> So far, only applicants with 65+ points as well as some 55 point candidates from less popular occupations have reported about receiving NSW SS. No one knows what happens and who is going to be invited.


Hello Ozengineer-

also one thing to confirm here, havent received any link to update the data.
the details which are updated is NSW official website, is it so that once the invitation sent out we need to update the data is that a link.

correct me if i am wrong.

Also my PTE Score is : L 62, R 54, W 67, S 84 but cannot claim any points on english proficiency, so will this score suffice.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

I previously had my skills assessed for External Auditor hoping I would get a 189 invite (60 points) before the quota was filled however I missed out so submitted a 190 (60+5 points) hoping to get an invite quickly.

The longer things go without an invite, I realise my chances of getting a 190 invite under this occupation are very slim. With no more 189 invites there are almost certainly going to be candidates with more points than me who have also applied for a 190.

I have therefore today applied for a skill assessment as general accountant. Although there is a backlog under 189 at the moment I would imagine that most 65 pointers under 189 will eventually get an invite which only leaves 60 pointers left in 190. Having 60+5 points with 20 for English I hope this gives me a good chance of an invite, even if it towards the end of the financial year.

Has anyone had the same thought process as this or am I over thinking things ?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

indy2aus said:


> Yeap. That is the best thing your brothers should be doing. NSW willsend invites for high pointers as long as they feel it can be filled. However, there is no guarantee for low pointers. All will be revealed by Christmas.


I think you were the one who disagreed with me when I suggested everyone here to increase the English score.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

FAIS said:


> I think you were the one who disagreed with me when I suggested everyone here to increase the English score.


Nope. You misunderstood I second your opinion. All I said was Neeti was complex. And plenty of NSW invitations to be sent.


----------



## elec_4503 (Oct 19, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello Ozengineer-
> 
> also one thing to confirm here, havent received any link to update the data.
> the details which are updated is NSW official website, is it so that once the invitation sent out we need to update the data is that a link.
> ...


Dear Ganesh; 
What's your feedback about PTE comparing with IELTS? You found which test more difficult? cause I am planning to sit for PTE exam, so far I have just only one experience with IELTS, my first and last scores:L,R6,W7,S7.5
Do you recommend PTE?


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi any body can help me to confirm how much fee in AUD has to pay to NSW for visa for Prime applicant, Partner and Kids under 18 ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Heywb said:


> Hi any body can help me to confirm how much fee in AUD has to pay to NSW for visa for Prime applicant, Partner and Kids under 18 ?


Mate, its 3600 for main, 1600 for partner, and 800 for kids.


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> I previously had my skills assessed for External Auditor hoping I would get a 189 invite (60 points) before the quota was filled however I missed out so submitted a 190 (60+5 points) hoping to get an invite quickly.
> 
> The longer things go without an invite, I realise my chances of getting a 190 invite under this occupation are very slim. With no more 189 invites there are almost certainly going to be candidates with more points than me who have also applied for a 190.
> 
> ...


May I know which assessment body you used to assess your skill as External Auditor and which assessment body you used to assess your skill as General Accountant? Can we use the same or must be a different body? Thanks


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

chow123 said:


> May I know which assessment body you used to assess your skill as External Auditor and which assessment body you used to assess your skill as General Accountant? Can we use the same or must be a different body? Thanks


CPA for External Auditor
ICAA for Accountant General
I believe it must be different bodies as a second from the same body replaces the original one


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

elec_4503 said:


> Dear Ganesh;
> What's your feedback about PTE comparing with IELTS? You found which test more difficult? cause I am planning to sit for PTE exam, so far I have just only one experience with IELTS, my first and last scores:L,R6,W7,S7.5
> Do you recommend PTE?


Hello Elec_4503-

i would recommend you to take PTE, since this very easy compared with IELTS and would definately pass the exam with flying colours.

there are may hidden things in PTE exam, and for few sections there are negative marking as well.
you mike would automatically turnoff in 3 sec of silence.

so you can get yourself enhanced with the exam pattern and then book and appear the exam.

All the best !!!!


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Makybe Diva said:


> CPA for External Auditor
> ICAA for Accountant General
> I believe it must be different bodies as a second from the same body replaces the original one


You can have another assessment from ICAA without getting your previous assessment invalid. That's what my brother has done. 

In fact it is cheaper to get the second assessment from same body. My brother paid only AUD 150.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

FAIS said:


> You can have another assessment from ICAA without getting your previous assessment invalid. That's what my brother has done.
> 
> In fact it is cheaper to get the second assessment from same body. My brother paid only AUD 150.


I queried this with CPA and they informed me a second could be done for a cheaper rate but it would invalidate the first assessment. To be honest I found it hard to understand why but I had to take their word for it.

My worry would be that it would only be a problem if and when DIBP queried it after the VISA application and fees have been paid - and by then it would be too late.


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

Could any one please provide me the list of documents which I need to submit at the time of invitation received and during DIPB approval. I need to include my wife as well, as an dependent applicant with my application. I am thinking of preparing all the documents in advance (except of PCC and Medical). So It would be great if anyone can provide me the list of documents. Thanks.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Makybe Diva said:


> I queried this with CPA and they informed me a second could be done for a cheaper rate but it would invalidate the first assessment. To be honest I found it hard to understand why but I had to take their word for it.
> 
> My worry would be that it would only be a problem if and when DIBP queried it after the VISA application and fees have been paid - and by then it would be too late.



Yes I know CPAA is unreasonable in some respects. Anyway ICAA doesn't invalidate the first assessment plus my brother wants to complete CA after migrating to Australia and that's why he chose ICAA.


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

sumanth1627 said:


> As your points will be increased with the update,
> your EOI will now have NEW Date of Effect which is the updated date.


So should I update it or submit a new one?


----------



## elec_4503 (Oct 19, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello Elec_4503-
> 
> i would recommend you to take PTE, since this very easy compared with IELTS and would definately pass the exam with flying colours.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Ganesh for your perfect remarks on PTE, do you have any specific info related to the traffic of different engineering majors for NSW and the priorities? I mean does it differ for NSW the type of ANZSCO? my code is 233311(electrical engineer), and my point is 55+5 SS.
Is there any hope?!!! I know the traffic is high and so many guys have got better points.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

hi 
My points r 55+5 and applied to NSW on 2 oct 2015.
Engg technologist with 7.3yrs experience.
ielts 6 in each module.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

elec_4503 said:


> Thanks a lot Ganesh for your perfect remarks on PTE, do you have any specific info related to the traffic of different engineering majors for NSW and the priorities? I mean does it differ for NSW the type of ANZSCO? my code is 233311(electrical engineer), and my point is 55+5 SS.
> Is there any hope?!!! I know the traffic is high and so many guys have got better points.


Hello
Electrical engineer is such a skill set which every state has a requirement of ;no need to worry as of now definately would get an invite.
You can opt PTE which can enhance your chances and points


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

hi
My points r 55+5 and applied to NSW on 2 oct 2015.
Engg technologist with 7.3yrs experience.
ielts 6 in each module.


----------



## elec_4503 (Oct 19, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> Electrical engineer is such a skill set which every state has a requirement of ;no need to worry as of now definately would get an invite.
> You can opt PTE which can enhance your chances and points


I hope so buddy,so in your opinion the kind of occupation(ANZSCO) is important. unfortunately I can not sit for my 2nd IELTS or 1st PTE, cause I work in a region without access to any kind of test center.Do you have any estimation about the invitation time? how many months later? how is your condition buddy?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

elec_4503 said:


> I hope so buddy,so in your opinion the kind of occupation(ANZSCO) is important. unfortunately I can not sit for my 2nd IELTS or 1st PTE, cause I work in a region without access to any kind of test center.Do you have any estimation about the invitation time? how many months later? how is your condition buddy?


bro, I am waiting for NSW SS invitation with the same point breakdown as an Electrical Engineer since 22nd September, 2014; God knows when the call will come... Before this, in last October intake, I have tried several times to login NSW SS page to submit nomination application in their earlier system first come first serve basis, but failed to login their webpage on that fixed date. Currently they have started new based new SS system from February, 2015. Meanwhile, my age exceeded 32-33 years limit and lost 5 points from the age score. Otherwise, my previous point was 60 5


----------



## carington10 (Feb 9, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> bro, I am waiting for NSW SS invitation with the same point breakdown as an Electrical Engineer since 22nd September, 2014; God knows when the call will come... Before this, in last October intake, I have tried several times to login NSW SS page to submit nomination application in their earlier system first come first serve basis, but failed to login their webpage on that fixed date. Currently they have started new based new SS system from February, 2015. Meanwhile, my age exceeded 32-33 years limit and lost 5 points from the age score. Otherwise, my previous point was 60 5


Why didn't you apply for 189 before losing points? This is crazy!


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Dear Expat's experts and ex-Mara's friends,

I would appreciate if you help me accurate and in details:

As it appears in my signature, I've been waiting for NSW invitation since 1st July. 
Recently, I decided to go for other state and I found WA's requirement in line with my discipline. 
I don't want to change the same EOI to "any state" option since my date of effect would change.

So, there is my question:

Can I open a new EOI with exactly the same information as the first one but with a different email address?

AND 

Would that affect the fist EOI which I opened around 4 months ago.

All bests,
M


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Mahsa1 said:


> Dear Expat's experts and ex-Mara's friends,
> 
> I would appreciate if you help me accurate and in details:
> 
> ...


Yes, you can have a different EOI with a different stat, it is perfectly fine to have many EOIs.


----------



## rakhimenon (Oct 20, 2015)

I am Rakhi,28 yr(Post graduate Nurse)Registered Nurse from India with a 2 yr work experience in India.Took a bridging course and registered with AHPRA,(IELTS 7 in all subtests ) with no work experience in Austrailia , about to file my EOI in the coming April/May 2016 for 190 visa state sponsered.

AGE: 30 PTS
EDUCATION :15 PTS
WORK EXP : 0 PTS
ENGLISH :10 PTS
STATE SPON :5

TOTAL :60

Is it really true that 457 visa is non-existent in Australia for nurses , however qualified you are? and eventually should come through 189/190 visa after registration with AHPRA?

Is there occupational ceiling planned for registered nurses in each state in each year? will the EOI be carried over to the next year when the invitations has reached its ceiling of that particular year?


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Mahsa1 said:


> Dear Expat's experts and ex-Mara's friends,
> 
> I would appreciate if you help me accurate and in details:
> 
> ...


Sorry to inform you, but in this case *<SNIP>*. You have already 60 points without SS and you applyed for 190? *<SNIP>*

*Please note Rule 1: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Mahsa1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Imotep34 said:


> Sorry to inform you, but in this case *<SNIP>*. You have already 60 points without SS and you applyed for 190? *<SNIP>*
> 
> *Please note Rule 1: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Please bear in mind that not every 60 pointers in 190 category are eligible for 189 too!!!! I've got the additional 5 points based on my partner's skill and unfortunately, our majors are not at the same list. So, we've got only 55 points for 189! There is no need to explain my situation for the 10th time in this forum. But I want you to make sure that I'm not crazy to stay with this frustrating situation for almost 4 months. 

I hope my answer would help you.


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Expats

I have a question about NSW 190 visa invitation. At first when I joined in this forum somebody told me if my score is 60 in total, then an invitation will immediately follow from DIBP. But reading this thread it seems to be some of us are waiting for the NSW SS nomination for months...

So I wanted to know *normally after how many days/months NSW authority is replying* after submitting EOI for a 190 visa indicating NSW as target area?

BR//R 

from - Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales





Key steps for candidates
The key steps involved for NSW nomination for a 190 visa are:

Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect
Ensure that you meet 190 visa criteria
Record your details in an EOI in SkillSelect 
Indicate interest for NSW nomination for a 190 visa
You do not need to contact NSW after submitting your EOI
Regularly check your emails to see if you have been invited by NSW. 
_*There is no set timeframe to expect an invitation after submitting an EOI. Invitations are not guaranteed.
If selected, you will receive an invitation to apply for NSW nomination by email
*_Recheck your eligibility
If you apply, you must be able to demonstrate that you meet the claims that were in your EOI when you were invited
Read Are you eligible
Submit an application for NSW nomination and wait for the outcome
Candidates must submit an online application within 14 days of receiving the invitation to apply
NSW nomination applications usually take 12 weeks to process
If nominated, you will receive a SkillSelect invitation to apply for the 190 visa
Apply for the 190 visa to DIBP
Submit a visa application within 60 days of being nominated by NSW
DIBP will advise you of the decision on your visa application
If your visa is granted, move to NSW and commence your two year commitment to live and work in the state


----------



## ajayk5808 (Oct 13, 2015)

But there are lot of visas for nurses...





rakhimenon said:


> I am Rakhi,28 yr(Post graduate Nurse)Registered Nurse from India with a 2 yr work experience in India.Took a bridging course and registered with AHPRA,(IELTS 7 in all subtests ) with no work experience in Austrailia , about to file my EOI in the coming April/May 2016 for 190 visa state sponsered.
> 
> AGE: 30 PTS
> EDUCATION :15 PTS
> ...


----------



## ajayk5808 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi,

Any 263111 invited by NSW. Please update.


----------



## rakhimenon (Oct 20, 2015)

could you suggest me the visa option for nurses


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

I am in favour if your saying... these few people dont understand that even 65 in 190 are not getting invite...only 70 or more than that except few anzsco...everyone should try their level best to get thru....


----------



## rakhimenon (Oct 20, 2015)

How many invites do they usually give away for nurses ? Is it done on a monthly basis, So what is the chance of me getting an invitation with a minimum of 60 points?

Going by the current scenario; me having 60 points nurse (included state sponsored 5 points). How long should i wait for the EOI to be accepted and then nomination(NSW state sponsorship and invitation ?

How many invitations do they usually give away nurses in a NSW SS? Is it done on a monthly basis?


----------



## elec_4503 (Oct 19, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> bro, I am waiting for NSW SS invitation with the same point breakdown as an Electrical Engineer since 22nd September, 2014; God knows when the call will come... Before this, in last October intake, I have tried several times to login NSW SS page to submit nomination application in their earlier system first come first serve basis, but failed to login their webpage on that fixed date. Currently they have started new based new SS system from February, 2015. Meanwhile, my age exceeded 32-33 years limit and lost 5 points from the age score. Otherwise, my previous point was 60 5


Hi, as the other member (Carington 10) mentioned, why you did not apply for 189 with 60 points?!?!:noidea: this sounds irrational!!!


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

elec_4503 said:


> I hope so buddy,so in your opinion the kind of occupation(ANZSCO) is important. unfortunately I can not sit for my 2nd IELTS or 1st PTE, cause I work in a region without access to any kind of test center.Do you have any estimation about the invitation time? how many months later? how is your condition buddy?


the basic criteria of NSW is 
you should meet the DIBP points requirement.
IELTS or PTE score 
Work experience

Guess so you should take a second chance of IELTS or PTE even if this can get you out of your location, since we have already spent a lot of money, so the point should not be a barrier further.

they have mentioned spefically that invitation are not guranteed, furthermore we have to wait for some time.

my Anzsco code 221214 reached its cap, so i need to switch to subclass 190 visa, in that i filed my EOI for 189 on 22 Aug and till the next round invitation reached its cap.

i have to also wait till the mailbox is flashed with an email.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

My agent has applied my eoi to NSW with 55 points engg technologist on 2 oct 2015.
Is this pro rata❓
How can i check any invitation alerts on e mail id ❓
Pls suggest


----------



## ajayk5808 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi,

You can check the below:

Occupation ID Description Ceiling Value	Results to date
2544 Registered Nurses	13872 696




rakhimenon said:


> How many invites do they usually give away for nurses ? Is it done on a monthly basis, So what is the chance of me getting an invitation with a minimum of 60 points?
> 
> Going by the current scenario; me having 60 points nurse (included state sponsored 5 points). How long should i wait for the EOI to be accepted and then nomination(NSW state sponsorship and invitation ?
> 
> How many invitations do they usually give away nurses in a NSW SS? Is it done on a monthly basis?


----------



## ajayk5808 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi,
How many years of experience do you have?





rakhimenon said:


> could you suggest me the visa option for nurses


----------



## ajayk5808 (Oct 13, 2015)

Please check this link: 

SkillSelect




rakhimenon said:


> could you suggest me the visa option for nurses


----------



## elec_4503 (Oct 19, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> the basic criteria of NSW is
> you should meet the DIBP points requirement.
> IELTS or PTE score
> Work experience
> ...


Hi Ganesh, how can I check the updated condition of my ANZSCO for NSW 190?:confused2:
I mean how many people are in the queue awaiting list?what are their points?
Cause I guess these kind of infos are confidential and not being released to the public!
How you know the present situation of your code? Pls share your related link or file.


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Following is the status of my EOI for tracking purpose.

ACS: ICT Business Analyst (261111)
Skill Select: 189 (65 points) and 190 (70 points for NSW)
PTE Score: L 90, R 76, S 84, W 90.....Overall 82

Date submitted: 18/06/2015, Date of effect: 07/10/2015.

Waiting for invitation.


----------



## srinivas sv (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi friends,
i have submitted SS on 17 july, but on 10th august my age crossed 33,so EOI automatically reduced my points. Now i have 55+5 points.
Could some one let me know, which date they will consider for me for the queue?
17 july (submitted) or 10th Aug (auto updated) ?
Thanks in advance..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

srinivas sv said:


> Hi friends,
> i have submitted SS on 17 july, but on 10th august my age crossed 33,so EOI automatically reduced my points. Now i have 55+5 points.
> Could some one let me know, which date they will consider for me for the queue?
> 17 july (submitted) or 10th Aug (auto updated) ?
> Thanks in advance..


You are now only eligibale for SS - and in case of SS, and especially NSW - Date of Effect has not influence on invite. 

What have influence are: 

Points
IELTS
Experience
Anzsco code


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

elec_4503 said:


> Hi Ganesh, how can I check the updated condition of my ANZSCO for NSW 190?:confused2:
> I mean how many people are in the queue awaiting list?what are their points?
> Cause I guess these kind of infos are confidential and not being released to the public!
> How you know the present situation of your code? Pls share your related link or file.



Hello-

i dont think so, this data would be available anywhere.
when have you submitted your EOI.

you can only check your occupation availability on below link by selecting the state search category
https://www.anzscosearch.com/


----------



## elec_4503 (Oct 19, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You are now only eligibale for SS - and in case of SS, and especially NSW - Date of Effect has not influence on invite.
> 
> 
> But Andrey, as far as I know, the time which Points,IELTS,Experience,Anzsco code are equal & exactly similar for 2 candidates, the date of EOI effect will play the key role, even the guy who has submitted EOI one second earlier will win the race!


----------



## elec_4503 (Oct 19, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello-
> 
> i dont think so, this data would be available anywhere.
> when have you submitted your EOI.
> ...


I submitted on 2-Oct-2015, would you pls guide me how to find that data? where is that"every where!!!", I googled a lot & so far couldn't find my required results.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

It might be the case, i can not confirm it.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> It might be the case, i can not confirm it.



From NSW website:

Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
Commonwealth Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
English language ability
Skilled employment

*Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

thanks a lot for information, i somehow missed it.  



Makybe Diva said:


> From NSW website:
> 
> Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> ...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

No update from NSW. Shame on them...


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

The good thing is there is 8 months left for this year and they still have around 4000 invites, which means 500 invites per month when they start the process. 500 per month is quite huge compared to 2000-2400 invites per month from DIBP.


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Any invites today?


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello, please share an advice. If my occupation is not listed on NSW list, but I have 80 points with 190 SS, can I be invited if select NSW in skillselect? I just cannot understand that Scheme 2 (high points invitations). Please help to clarify.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like they will send invites next week.


----------



## suman92 (Oct 21, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Looks like they will send invites next week.


Is it your guess or have some authentic source!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

valsanail said:


> Hello, please share an advice. If my occupation is not listed on NSW list, but I have 80 points with 190 SS, can I be invited if select NSW in skillselect? I just cannot understand that Scheme 2 (high points invitations). Please help to clarify.


Can you give me a link where it says about high point invitations?


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Looks like they will send invites next week.


Hi All, This is my first post on this forum and it seems we have quite a lot of candidates expecting invitations. I have read a few posts from jdesai and andrew and assume they are pretty knowledgeable guys.
I wanted to have a rough estimate of how long will it take to get an invitation for 55 pointers for job code 261313 software engineer ? Here is my points division:
Age = 30
Education = 15
IELTS (7 each) = 10
Experience (ACS approved 2 yrs) = 0
Total = 55 points
I have applied EOI in month of August 2015. I am thinking it might take another two months. What is your take guys?


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi All, This is my first post on this forum and it seems we have quite a lot of candidates expecting invitations. I have read a few posts from jdesai and andrew and assume they are pretty knowledgeable guys.
> I wanted to have a rough estimate of how long will it take to get an invitation for 55 pointers for job code 261313 software engineer ? Here is my points division:
> Age = 30
> Education = 15
> ...


NSW hasnt started invites yet so everyone is still waiting, even the 60 pointers now are waiting 4 months+ for 189. Patient, mate


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> niklucky02 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, This is my first post on this forum and it seems we have quite a lot of candidates expecting invitations. I have read a few posts from jdesai and andrew and assume they are pretty knowledgeable guys.
> ...


Thanks osteo for your reply! Well I am patient  . I have another query, can I know what is the current situation with 189 for category 2613 or overall? I am sure people will opt for 189 if that comes first? 

I spoke to one of my distant relative who is a HR in Australia and he suggested that Australia is currently going through job recession. I am not entirely sure what he exactly mean't but can this be one of the reasons why process of invitation has gone slow when compared to past year?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Thanks osteo for your reply! Well I am patient  . I have another query, can I know what is the current situation with 189 for category 2613 or overall? I am sure people will opt for 189 if that comes first? I spoke to one of my distant relative who is a HR in Australia and he suggested that Australia is currently going through job recession. I am not entirely sure what he exactly mean't but can this be one of the reasons why process of invitation has gone slow when compared to past year?


The backlog is quite big, the next round is on 23rd, we will have better picture on how its progressing. 

Your distant relative is incorrect, it has nothing to do with immigration, as quota has been set before and it will be filled.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Thanks osteo for your reply! Well I am patient  . I have another query, can I know what is the current situation with 189 for category 2613 or overall? I am sure people will opt for 189 if that comes first?
> 
> I spoke to one of my distant relative who is a HR in Australia and he suggested that Australia is currently going through job recession. I am not entirely sure what he exactly mean't but can this be one of the reasons why process of invitation has gone slow when compared to past year?


Guys,

Do not listen to speculation.Aus is going thru recession from past one year, and it is not breaking news. 

Aus immigration team encourages everyone to increase their English score. So significant amount goes there. 

Coming to 189. 60 pointers will be very difficult until Nov end as last year backlog itself is not cleared. 

190 will send invitations only in late DEC for 55 pointers. This is my guess. If you want in between increase your score.

In the end getting job and immigration is totally different.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> niklucky02 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks osteo for your reply! Well I am patient
> ...


Thank you guys! This is the information that I wanted to know. Hope everyone gets invited and achieve their respective dreams


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

One quick question to active expats here. In June NSW sent massive invitations for 55 pointers even with band 6. Current 189 with 60 pointers whyy they didn't apply 190 that time. I am not sure why they are waiting for 189 and 190 now.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> One quick question to active expats here. In June NSW sent massive invitations for 55 pointers even with band 6. Current 189 with 60 pointers whyy they didn't apply 190 that time. I am not sure why they are waiting for 189 and 190 now.


I cant say there were massive invites in June. 

I guess not too many people want 190.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

elec_4503 said:


> Hi, as the other member (Carington 10) mentioned, why you did not apply for 189 with 60 points?!?!:noidea: this sounds irrational!!!


Hi, please find my detail here-

1. Assessment result from EA- September 20, 2014
2. EOI submitted for NSW SS- September 22, 2014
3. Try to catch NSW October intake- October 22, 2014 but failed to submit application due to high traffic n congestion.
4. Lost 5 points for age- November 07, 2014 and point automatically decreased to 60 (55 5).

Hence, I have got time for 189 point and EOI only for 1.5 month. So, was there any possibility of getting invitation for 189 within the short time? Besides, as I was trying for 190, I didn't attempt for 189 considering short time point for it. Later on, discussing with others, I have submitted EOI for 189, but it's point is showing only 55 which is less than the threshold value. However, it was my mistake not to submit EOI for 189 in earlier to take a chance within the 1.5 month short time.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> Hi, please find my detail here-
> 
> 1. Assessment result from EA- September 20, 2014
> 2. EOI submitted for NSW SS- September 22, 2014
> ...



Tough luck, mate The only good thing is your date of effect is among the earliest of 55 pointers.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I cant say there were massive invites in June.
> 
> I guess not too many people want 190.


Based on earlier updated sheet, many people got invitations during June and eventually 4000 slots were filled in. That persuades us that if pointers are sufficient they would have sent invitations to all of them whoever qualified. So my question is 189 pointers whoever applied before June how did they miss 190 NSW.With utmost certain, these 189 must be having 60 points which is far superior points for 190 invitation. Not able to deduce how people apply for visas


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello guys ,

My Details

Skilled - Subclass - 189, 190 (NSW) | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111
ACS +Ve Result Received - August 2014
IELTS R -7.5, L-8, W-6.5, S-7 

EOI DOE - 1/10/2015 
Points: 60 ( +5 if i receive invite from NSW) 

Waiting for invite from NSW


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

looking at current scenario getting invite for 60 points looks almost impossible for 189, anyways sitting for IELTS on dec 5th and hoping to get extra 10 points to boost my chance


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Need an advice from the experts on this forum.
I have 60 points for 189 (Software Engineer), DOE is 01/09/2015. 
Is there any chance for the 189 or 190 invite in this financial year? 

I spoke to an agent, he is telling that rather than waiting for an invite increase your point, I agree with him. But i do not want to take up an english test again ( Fed up with the english tests now :-(, do not want to give anymore tests). He also told that, we may never know, DIBP and NSW policies can change at any time. Has any one heard about changing the immigration policies within this fiscal or next year or so?
What do you guys think about the chances for invite with 60 and 65 points for 189 and 190 resp.


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need an advice from the experts on this forum.
> I have 60 points for 189 (Software Engineer), DOE is 01/09/2015.
> ...



60 points is still safe for 2613 this year, there are still around 4000 spaces left for the financial year. 2613 is not a flagged occupation yet like Accountants, so the quota might still be large until next year. Though for 60 pointers, you may need to wait 4-5 months but you will get it eventually.


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

In two days there is a new round and they havnt updated 9 October result seems like all working in dibp not productive enough


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Overall, your agent is right. 

Improve your English.


kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys, Need an advice from the experts on this forum. I have 60 points for 189 (Software Engineer), DOE is 01/09/2015. Is there any chance for the 189 or 190 invite in this financial year? I spoke to an agent, he is telling that rather than waiting for an invite increase your point, I agree with him. But i do not want to take up an english test again ( Fed up with the english tests now :-(, do not want to give anymore tests). He also told that, we may never know, DIBP and NSW policies can change at any time. Has any one heard about changing the immigration policies within this fiscal or next year or so? What do you guys think about the chances for invite with 60 and 65 points for 189 and 190 resp.


----------



## valsanail (Jun 2, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Can you give me a link where it says about high point invitations?


Yes, sorry Stream 2 I meant.
Would appreciate much if you could clarify..

Stream 2: very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations*

Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## maplefive (Jul 20, 2015)

Were there a massive invitations on June this year from NSW for State Sponsorship (Subclass 190) for those from occupation such as accountant or IT, who just have point 55 (+5 point with state sponsorship) and just have IELTS 6 ?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need an advice from the experts on this forum.
> I have 60 points for 189 (Software Engineer), DOE is 01/09/2015.
> ...



Hello-

you can tap all the immigration updates on below mentioned website
https://www.acacia-au.com/


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi guys,

I applied(lodged EOI) for a VISA 189 General Accountant on 21 October 2015 with 65 points. In August (21/08/15) I also lodged our EOI for a 190 VISA (NSW) with 55 + 5 =60 points. I got my PTE results and applied 65+5 =70 (today 21.10.2015)

When can I expect an invite?


----------



## sat_immi (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi,

My details are below, 
How soon ill get my invitation ?

----
Age 34 = 25
Education = 15
PTE (65 above in all) = 10
Experience ACS approved is 6 years = 10
Total = 60 points

189 EOI date is 15/08/2015
190 EOI date is 15/09/2015 with 70 points


----------



## sat_immi (Oct 21, 2015)

skill : Software engineer 261313


----------



## elec_4503 (Oct 19, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> Hi, please find my detail here-
> 
> 1. Assessment result from EA- September 20, 2014
> 2. EOI submitted for NSW SS- September 22, 2014
> ...


Dear Sajib, Yeah, now I am quite briefed. If initially you were trying 189, definitely you could turn the page! As the other guy mentioned, it seems you are amongst the earliest submitted EOIs(Date of effect), please stay in touch with me , cause we are both common regarding ANZSCO code 233311.
Do you have futher info related to other electrical engineering candidates? Estimated amount-Scores-previous invitation records,...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Guys keep an eye today for result of 189 for 9 October round on skill select.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need an advice from the experts on this forum.
> I have 60 points for 189 (Software Engineer), DOE is 01/09/2015.
> ...


Based on research reports and employment opportunities, 2613 is most demanding occupations in Sydney, Melbourne. I don't think they will take out. However, candidates also more and very competitive. By going with conservative estimates, you will get it only in Jan. 

Prefer 190 as Melbourne is the best to live and work. Try Vic state 190. If they accept your 
application then you are the luckiest. Often, I hear in this forum lot many rejections due to stringent score and exp.

All the best


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Guys keep an eye today for result of 189 for 9 October round on skill select.


Believe me or not, today also 65 pointers only will fly as 30 days worth piled up. I think next draw onwards 60 pointers will find place in significant numbers. I may be wrong, but let's see.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Anybody has taken Tofel IBT in this forum. I heard questions are repetitive and damn good chances are there to score esp in few places it is very easy. I will be attempting this in early next month as it is similar to PTE and reading is easy than PTE.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

sat_immi said:


> skill : Software engineer 261313


Just curious with 65 points why do you apply 190 instead 189 .


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like they will send invites next week.
> ...


Hi guys,
I had a question, As I have 55 points for software engineer 261313 and assuming I wilk get invitations late maybe between the month of Feb and April by NSW. However I also will be getting an additional 5 points in the month April which will make me available for 189? Will that be a risk to wait for additional 2-3 months than 190 invitation?


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi guys,

I applied(lodged EOI) for a VISA 189 General Accountant on 21 October 2015 with 65 points. In August (21/08/15) I also lodged our EOI for a 190 VISA (NSW) with 55 + 5 =60 points. I got my PTE results and applied 65+5 =70 (today 21.10.2015)

When can I expect an invite?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andrew64 said:


> Just curious with 65 points why do you apply 190 instead 189 .


Because backlog is till May. So applying to Software engineer now would mean waiting 5-6 months for 189.


----------



## syedfawad80 (Aug 7, 2015)

Folks, i submitted EOI in Jul-15 with 55+5 marks for State sponsorship of New South Wales. My ANZO Code is 233411 (Electronics Engineer). I want to know that does New South Wales sponsor for applicants having 55 marks? If they do than how much average time they take for EOI approval?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

syedfawad80 said:


> Folks, i submitted EOI in Jul-15 with 55+5 marks for State sponsorship of New South Wales. My ANZO Code is 233411 (Electronics Engineer). I want to know that does New South Wales sponsor for applicants having 55 marks? If they do than how much average time they take for EOI approval?


Very few have been invited from 1st of July till today... So yes they are inviting but slooooowly.


----------



## syedfawad80 (Aug 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Very few have been invited from 1st of July till today... So yes they are inviting but slooooowly.


Bro any idea that whats the average time for granting EOI approval? 1 year?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

syedfawad80 said:


> Bro any idea that whats the average time for granting EOI approval? 1 year?


 It totally depends on your points, nationality, your documents etc. 

However, with 65-60 points, almost any code will result in visa grant/refusal in 12 month. Well, apart from few exceptions. 

55 points is totally unpredictable, especially with NSW - as they are simply not inviting yet.


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

when are they going to update their site ????


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nasti said:


> when are they going to update their site ????


Which one!?


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Guys keep an eye today for result of 189 for 9 October round on skill select.


when are they going to update their site ????


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Which one!?


I mean the result of last invitation round for 189


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nasti said:


> I mean the result of last invitation round for 189


I hope relatively soon. I think monday next week maybe.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

nasti said:


> when are they going to update their site ????


Believe me or not, they are not going to update anytime soon. Clever trick. Don't want to disclose how many 60 or 65 pointers went thru.

Basically, they want to delay as much as they can. So that people will loose hopes and keep writing English exams. Can someone tell me PTE is based out of UK or USA?


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Believe me or not, they are not going to update anytime soon. Clever trick. Don't want to disclose how many 60 or 65 pointers went thru.
> 
> Basically, they want to delay as much as they can. So that people will loose hopes and keep writing English exams. Can someone tell me PTE is based out of UK or USA?


I also wonder it, PTE is owned by Pearson which is a UK company. But it is operated by the same organization that hold the GMAT exam in USA. But isnt PTE will make IELTS less popular and IELTS is owned by Cambridge and IDP Australia. It does not make sense for DIBP to make a test that makes IELTS less popular hmm


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

I saw that dibp sent already invitation for 189 visas, do you believe that they sent so early invitations in order to send tomorrow (today for Asia zone time) invitations for 190? 

Could be an indeea, what do you believe guys?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Imotep34 said:


> I saw that dibp sent already invitation for 189 visas, do you believe that they sent so early invitations in order to send tomorrow (today for Asia zone time) invitations for 190? Could be an indeea, what do you believe guys?


Its unrelated.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Believe me or not, they are not going to update anytime soon. Clever trick. Don't want to disclose how many 60 or 65 pointers went thru.
> 
> Basically, they want to delay as much as they can. So that people will loose hopes and keep writing English exams. Can someone tell me PTE is based out of UK or USA?


Why they will screw our life, as per my understanding they want best possible candidates to be invited


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Imotep34 said:


> I saw that dibp sent already invitation for 189 visas, do you believe that they sent so early invitations in order to send tomorrow (today for Asia zone time) invitations for 190?
> 
> Could be an indeea, what do you believe guys?


They sent it on right time exactly at midnight they don't follow asia time zone they follow australia nsw time zone


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you kavimate85! 

Any invitations for 190?


----------



## Bruce Bai (Sep 7, 2015)

finally got my IELTS7 today, now I have 65 point. So I have cancelled my 190 EOI.
Hopefully I can receive the invitation next round~~


263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) 
189 (65 points)
IELTS (8.5,7,7,8)
EOI DOF - 23/10/2015


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Bruce Bai said:


> finally got my IELTS7 today, now I have 65 point. So I have cancelled my 190 EOI.
> Hopefully I can receive the invitation next round~~
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy and all the best.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

I spoke to my agent and he told me that this week he received few invites for taxation accountants and general accountants with 65+5 points and said may be by next week or week after 60+5 pointers might started to get invites lets see Atleast something good for accountants


----------



## suman92 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Civil Engineer in NSW*

Is it possible for Civil Engineer professionals to get invited in NSW with 55+5(ss) with 10 point claiming from language and 0 point from experience??????


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> Tough luck, mate The only good thing is your date of effect is among the earliest of 55 pointers.


bro, I think many peoples like me are waiting for invitations with 55 points. though I have lost 5 point from age, but in next April, I will gain another 5 point for my job experiences. So, still then I will wait...however, I have a question-
-In my current assessment letter, Engineers Australia showed 8.7 yrs experience and it was exact the same while submitted CDR to them. Still now I am working at the same dept of a same company. So, in next April while experience will touch next level, will NSW and DIBP consider those extra tenure? otherwise, my point will be same as the present- 55. Pls comments...


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> I spoke to my agent and he told me that this week he received few invites for taxation accountants and general accountants with 65+5 points and said may be by next week or week after 60+5 pointers might started to get invites lets see Atleast something good for accountants


I hope if it becomes true.
Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello
After NSW invitation 
Is it mandatory to show some settlement funds or
Liquid assets while applying for 190 visa?

Pls suggest


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

As far as I know, there is no necessary. It's not written anywhere. We have to provide documents according to NSW site:

The following documents are required for every application:

Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

All 65 pointers are fully invited in yesterday's 189 draw. 

Only 60 pointers left for 189 and 60 +55 pointers are in race for NSW 190.

In next month two draws, majority of 60 pointers will be off-boarded from NSW competition. That paves the way for 55 pointers in Dec. Have positive outlook and prepare for it.


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All 65 pointers are fully invited in yesterday's 189 draw.
> 
> Only 60 pointers left for 189 and 60 +55 pointers are in race for NSW 190.
> 
> In next month two draws, majority of 60 pointers will be off-boarded from NSW competition. That paves the way for 55 pointers in Dec. Have positive outlook and prepare for it.


I received invitation for 189 yesterday with 60 points while for NSW i had applied with 65 points but didnt received any invite from NSW


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Which Occupation?



Heywb said:


> indy2aus said:
> 
> 
> > All 65 pointers are fully invited in yesterday's 189 draw.
> ...


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Which Occupation?


Mentioned in my signature "263311" Telecommunication professionals


----------



## Kyron (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello guys,
I submitted my EOI on 8 Okt 2015 with 60 points for 189 as Engineering Technologist 233914.
Now I am afraid that it takes too mush time while I receive an invitaition to apply, or they reduce the number of invitations per round, and those who have 60 point will never get an invitation.

So I am thinking of submitting another EOI for 190 visa for NSW SS. 

I have noticed some people here have done the same, I mean submitted EOI for 189 *AND* 190.

As far as I know, NSW send invitation to apply for sponsorship via email, not via Skillselect.
After submitting application for NSW state sponsorship, you must wait for about 3 months before they issue a sponsorship (or reject your appication). It's also quite a long period of time. During this time I would probably get an invitation for my 189visa EOI.
Please say, guys, whether I am able to receive an invitation from skillselect on my first 189 EOI during the period when NSW consider my application for state sponsorship? Or SkillSelect will freeze all my EOIs for this period while NSW considers my application? 
Another my worry is am I able to withdraw my application for a NSW sponsorship at any stage in case I get an invitation for 189 visa. How NSW will react on my refusal of their sponsorship?

Thank you in advance and have a nice day.


----------



## shalu.yadav (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi,
I applied as a General Accountant on 01 Aug 2015 with 60 point for 189 and 60+5 for 190.
I have a query, I claimed 5 points for my husband's skill and his current skill assessment is going to expire on 27 Nov 2015. He again got his skills assessed from ACS with a positive outcome.
If i update the same in my EOI now, will my date of effect will change. 
It will be great help if someone can answer this query. If my date of effect changes what should i do...


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> bro, I think many peoples like me are waiting for invitations with 55 points. though I have lost 5 point from age, but in next April, I will gain another 5 point for my job experiences. So, still then I will wait...however, I have a question-
> -In my current assessment letter, Engineers Australia showed 8.7 yrs experience and it was exact the same while submitted CDR to them. Still now I am working at the same dept of a same company. So, in next April while experience will touch next level, will NSW and DIBP consider those extra tenure? otherwise, my point will be same as the present- 55. Pls comments...


You need to re-assess your CDR for experience with EA but you will be charged very less this time. and donot need to make the CDR again. they will just update your existing CDR outcome. i remember i read this on EA website while preparing my CDR


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Well, i think looking at the result of the 23rd of Oct round - not too many 65+ are left. Therefore, NSW will have to one way or another to focus on 55+5 and 60+5 pointers.


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Andry,
From where i can see the result


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

guruchauhan said:


> Hi Andry, From where i can see the result


I've mAde a post on the tracker, its based on the tracker data.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Well, i think looking at the result of the 23rd of Oct round - not too many 65+ are left. Therefore, NSW will have to one way or another to focus on 55+5 and 60+5 pointers.


Hello Andrey-

would like to understand from where are you taking a estimate about 65+5 pointers are less in the systems.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello Andrey- would like to understand from where are you taking a estimate about 65+5 pointers are less in the systems.


From last round.

For non pro-rata moved up to end of august (exact info on the tracker) for 60 pointers.


----------



## opugalaxy (Oct 15, 2015)

I am still waiting with 65+5 point with 2 eoi. External auditor and General accountant. EOI effect date 22/09/15. I was really hoping to get an invitation today but no luck so far. Did anybody with these occupation got invited today? Please let me know. Thank you


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Andrey,

Any guess about the people in Prorata occupation with 60+5 SS points.




andreyx108b said:


> ganesh9684 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Andrey- would like to understand from where are you taking a estimate about 65+5 pointers are less in the systems.
> ...


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Any invites today . Atleast i am expecting something in 190 as 189 round was frustrating ? 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Gkeakheng (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi,
I am new on this forum and I have one question. My agent agent applied my State Sponsorship in the first week of August 2015 with 60 points in General Accountant category. Its around 3 months and there is no news. Do any one applied in the same period and got state nomination?
Regards,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gkeakheng said:


> Hi, I am new on this forum and I have one question. My agent agent applied my State Sponsorship in the first week of August 2015 with 60 points in General Accountant category. Its around 3 months and there is no news. Do any one applied in the same period and got state nomination? Regards,


We have not seen a single person being invited by NSW in this category with 60 points since last fin. Year.


----------



## Gkeakheng (Oct 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> We have not seen a single person being invited by NSW in this category with 60 points since last fin. Year.


Thanks for your prompt reply but what should I expect?For my category how many points should I have to get NSW State Sponsorship?


----------



## dannyduke (Sep 19, 2015)

NSW doesnt reveal their rankings so it's not possible to tell, but recently 65+5 is the most selected by NSW but 55+5 I also have seen some in Occupational Therapists


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gkeakheng said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply but what should I expect?For my category how many points should I have to get NSW State Sponsorship?


The only option is to wait, or to increase your points.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Heywb said:


> You need to re-assess your CDR for experience with EA but you will be charged very less this time. and donot need to make the CDR again. they will just update your existing CDR outcome. i remember i read this on EA website while preparing my CDR


I think not so...because my assessment validity is still alive another 2 years..so why I have to re-assess again. I am working at the same company, so if needed I will submit evidence from company...


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

*EOI submitted date and Date of Effect differ*

Hi experts,

I have first submitted EOI on 22/09/2014. But before starting the NSW February intake, I have updated some information on 2/2/2015 including assessment result date. Since then the submitted date at the downloaded EOI PDF is showing 2/2/2015. But, while login my EOI, at the starting page DOE is showing the 1st submitted date- 22/09/2014. Also at the point breakdown PDF, the submitted date is showing the first date- 22/09/2014. 

So, which date will be counted for my case. Please comments.


----------



## MavyWills (Oct 23, 2015)

IELTS GT 30/05/2015- L-8.5,S-7.5, R-7, W-6.5
TRA MSA ASSESSMENT POSITIVE 8/09/2015
Points Breakdown
Age-30
Skilled Employment -10
Overseas Diploma-10
Total= 50

IELTS retake Academic 10/10/2015-L-8.5, S-8, R-7, W-6.5

This process has taken the better part of me now at the verge of giving up. I have a BTech in Electrical Engineering( Sydney Accord) and a BSc (HONS) Computer Science which i never included.now opting for 190, if im to claim points for degree do i need to have any one of them assessed? PLZ HELP AM STUCK as I have lost all hope with english tests and might just want 55+5 SS for 190 under 3132


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

MavyWills said:


> IELTS GT 30/05/2015- L-8.5,S-7.5, R-7, W-6.5
> TRA MSA ASSESSMENT POSITIVE 8/09/2015
> Points Breakdown
> Age-30
> ...





Try for PTE
U will definitely do which u need


----------



## MavyWills (Oct 23, 2015)

thanx was researching about it but not that familiar,how is its structure and what are the odds of scoring at least all 65?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

pte is quite easy than ielts.
It is a computer based test,and much more scoring than ielts.
I m sure u will crack it.
Its results out within 4-5 days and flexible test dates.
Best of luck in advance.


----------



## MavyWills (Oct 23, 2015)

thanks, trying it next month or december


----------



## elec_4503 (Oct 19, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have first submitted EOI on 22/09/2014. But before starting the NSW February intake, I have updated some information on 2/2/2015 including assessment result date. Since then the submitted date at the downloaded EOI PDF is showing 2/2/2015. But, while login my EOI, at the starting page DOE is showing the 1st submitted date- 22/09/2014. Also at the point breakdown PDF, the submitted date is showing the first date- 22/09/2014.
> 
> So, which date will be counted for my case. Please comments.


Dear Sajib,I guess your EOI date of effect is 2/2/2015, so you are waiting for invitation more than 10 months!!!!!! so frustrating :confused2:


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

I guess 60 pointers have no chance then.


----------



## Gkeakheng (Oct 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> The only option is to wait, or to increase your points.


Thanks, I will try to increase my points. Please let me know normally in current days how much time is taking by NSW for nominations.
Regards,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gkeakheng said:


> Thanks, I will try to increase my points. Please let me know normally in current days how much time is taking by NSW for nominations. Regards,


Do you mean approval after they invite you?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

What about 55+5 pointers NSW applicants eoi in Oct-15


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> What about 55+5 pointers NSW applicants eoi in Oct-15


I would say 1-24 month.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

elec_4503 said:


> Dear Sajib,I guess your EOI date of effect is 2/2/2015, so you are waiting for invitation more than 10 months!!!!!! so frustrating :confused2:


So, where is the benefit of submitting EOI early....no point has been changed but date of effect has changed....


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Shall NSW start invitations to engineering categories in coming months?
Till date the situation is very bad i think ?
What happens to 55+5 pointers?


----------



## Guriqbal Singh (Nov 22, 2012)

What docs are required to prove employment?


----------



## suman92 (Oct 21, 2015)

Which engineering profession you are? And when is your eoi submission date?


----------



## suman92 (Oct 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Shall NSW start invitations to engineering categories in coming months?
> Till date the situation is very bad i think ?
> What happens to 55+5 pointers?


Which engineering profession are you? when is your EOI submission date?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

2 Oct 2015, Engineering technologist 233914.


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

Does NSW invite different occupations on different months or is it strictly a points thing? Applying for Secondary Teacher with 65+SS wondering how long the average invite takes.

Any advise would be great thank you.


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

chouse said:


> Does NSW invite different occupations on different months or is it strictly a points thing? Applying for Secondary Teacher with 65+SS wondering how long the average invite takes.
> 
> Any advise would be great thank you.


As far as I know, It's completely random and they don't follow any specific patterns. It means that any occupation can receive invitations at any time. However, since you have got 65+ points there is a high chance that you will receive invitation as soon as they decide to invite someone from your occupation group.
As far as I remember, unfortunately this has not happened for Software group since July no matter what points someone has got.
I hope someone will correct me if I'm missing any points.


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

captainm said:


> As far as I know, It's completely random and they don't follow any specific patterns. It means that any occupation can receive invitations at any time. However, since you have got 65+ points there is a high chance that you will receive invitation as soon as they decide to invite someone from your occupation group. As far as I remember, unfortunately this has not happened for Software group since July no matter what points someone has got. I hope someone will correct me if I'm missing any points.


Thanks CaptainM

I was wondering and this is bit more of a specific query; whether anyone knows if I need to provide medicals and police checks for my daughter. She'll be on my application as a non migrating dependant (she's coming with me but she's Australian and so doesn't need a visa)


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

From which login we can see any updation regarding invitation on our email I'd or skill select login.?


----------



## raghu_das (May 14, 2015)

opugalaxy said:


> I am still waiting with 65+5 point with 2 eoi. External auditor and General accountant. EOI effect date 22/09/15. I was really hoping to get an invitation today but no luck so far. Did anybody with these occupation got invited today? Please let me know. Thank you




Hi Opugalaxy- i have done Bachelor of Commerce (H) and CA . Just want to know answers to following queries-
a) is there any licensing required for external auditor 
b) whether work ex is counted after BCom or after CA?
c) is article ship counted as skilled employment or not?

I am thinking to get skills and employment assessment by ICAA

many thanks in advance


----------



## raghu_das (May 14, 2015)

mystique808 said:


> Occupation: External Auditor
> Points: 70+5
> Date of Effect: 08/09/2015
> Age: 30
> ...


Hi Mystique, 


i have done Bachelor of Commerce (H) (studies all subjects mentioned in the subject list for external auditor) and CA from india . Just want to know answers to following queries-
a) is there any licensing required for external auditor 
b) whether work ex is counted after BCom or after CA?
c) is article ship counted as skilled employment or not?

I am thinking to get skills and employment assessment by ICAA

many thanks in advance


----------



## raghu_das (May 14, 2015)

opugalaxy said:


> hi all,
> I have been following this thread for quite long, but this is my 1st post. My story so far
> 
> MY 1st EOI 190| accounting -221111
> ...




Hi, i have done Bachelor of Commerce (studied all subjects required for ext. audit) and Chartered Accountancy . Just need answers to following queries-
a) is there any licensing required for external auditor 
b) whether work ex is counted after BCom or after CA?
c) is article ship counted as skilled employment or not?

I am thinking to get skills and employment assessment by ICAA

many thanks in advance


----------



## Gkeakheng (Oct 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Do you mean approval after they invite you?


Bro I means State Nomination Time Period?


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

raghu_das said:


> Hi, i have done Bachelor of Commerce (studied all subjects required for ext. audit) and Chartered Accountancy . Just need answers to following queries-
> a) is there any licensing required for external auditor
> b) whether work ex is counted after BCom or after CA?
> c) is article ship counted as skilled employment or not?
> ...


Icaa will assess your bachelors degree for external auditor if you have studied auditing in your course I am not sure about foreign degrees but I studied from australia and got it done without any issues as I studied auditing too in my degree


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

chouse said:


> Does NSW invite different occupations on different months or is it strictly a points thing? Applying for Secondary Teacher with 65+SS wondering how long the average invite takes.
> 
> Any advise would be great thank you.


With 65 points before SS you would almost certainly get a 189 invite in the next round - as NSW are moving so slowly this may come before a 190 invite.

Sorry I don't know the answer to your question about your daughter ? I would guess you wouldn't need to include her as she doesn't need a visa but please don't take my word for it !


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> With 65 points before SS you would almost certainly get a 189 invite in the next round - as NSW are moving so slowly this may come before a 190 invite. Sorry I don't know the answer to your question about your daughter ? I would guess you wouldn't need to include her as she doesn't need a visa but please don't take my word for it !


Thank you so much! The quicker the better!  

I'll put her on but I won't get medicals etc done yet. I wanted to front load my application but I think I'll be better waiting until the information is requested from CO if I'm lucky enough to get to that stage!

Thanks again!

Leah


----------



## elec_4503 (Oct 19, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> So, where is the benefit of submitting EOI early....no point has been changed but date of effect has changed....


Sajib , any news about your invitation? do you have further information about 55+5 233311 invitation? I am wondering why you are not being invited so far!!!!!!:noidea: Please stay in touch and update your condition. Good Luck buddy


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chouse said:


> Does NSW invite different occupations on different months or is it strictly a points thing? Applying for Secondary Teacher with 65+SS wondering how long the average invite takes. Any advise would be great thank you.


I think, generally with 65+5 its quite quick.


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think, generally with 65+5 its quite quick.


 thanks Audrey!


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

elec_4503 said:


> Sajib , any news about your invitation? do you have further information about 55 5 233311 invitation? I am wondering why you are not being invited so far!!!!!!:noidea: Please stay in touch and update your condition. Good Luck buddy


hi bro, thank you so much for your wishes. I'm sorry to inform you that there is no sign of invitation. I think some more guys are in front of the pipeline with more points than us. So far my knowledge from this forum, probably no one is invited with 55 point after starting of new application system by NSW. Now only God knows what is waiting for us. However, recently 2 of my known electrical engineers have been invited for 189 with 60 and they are invited within 2/3 months of submitting of their EOI.


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi andrey

I applied with 65+5 for 190 on the 28th of july. Do you think selecting any in the section where your supposed to mention the states, going to make it less likely for me to get invited. Or do u think my points are strong enough? Im really confused about this.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

umairyc said:


> Hi andrey
> 
> I applied with 65+5 for 190 on the 28th of july. Do you think selecting any in the section where your supposed to mention the states, going to make it less likely for me to get invited. Or do u think my points are strong enough? Im really confused about this.


You need to select the STATE, in case of NSW select NSW - i am not sure what is you anzsco code, but i think, based on what i see 65+5 pointers are being invited within 1-2 month.

Please add your case to the tracker.


----------



## HEAT-AAM (Sep 22, 2015)

Gents,
I have a question related to EOI date. 
If I update my EOI now due to some correction regarding the employment related to the nominated occupation period. 
Will the date of my submitted application be changed or not ? 
Please advise.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

HEAT-AAM said:


> Gents, I have a question related to EOI date. If I update my EOI now due to some correction regarding the employment related to the nominated occupation period. Will the date of my submitted application be changed or not ? Please advise.


Depends on if this will affect points breakdown, if not - then the date wont change


----------



## Jagadesh (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi, Im quite new to this expat forum. Could anyone help with my below query. Thanks.
I have over all 65 points 
30 points – Age 32
10 points - PTE 65+ (S-90,R-70,L-68,W-65 O-70)
15 points – 5.5 years as Software Engineer (ACS positive)
Just FYI. Also currently im living at NSW – Sydney for around 11 months (since Dec 2014)
I just want to know which of the below option is the best one, as I want to go with the excellent option. If you were me, which option would u take.
Option 1 – Apply 189 visa with 65 points
Option 2 – Apply 190 visa with 70 points, say for NSW - Sydney under Software Engineer
Is there any way to identify how much applications have been lodged for 190 under Software Engineer category at NSW and when will they start inviting people? Similarly can we identify the same for 189 visa as well?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

HEAT-AAM said:


> Gents,
> I have a question related to EOI date.
> If I update my EOI now due to some correction regarding the employment related to the nominated occupation period.
> Will the date of my submitted application be changed or not ?
> Please advise.


Hi mates, 

I have already faced this trap. My first EOI submission date is 22/09/2014 and updated some info on 2/2/2015. Now my submission date is showing 2/2/2015 though total point is not changed any. However, my date of effect is showing the first one- 22/09/2014. Now I am also in confusion- which date will be considered during invitation.

Looking for the valuable opinion from experts.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jagadesh said:


> Hi, Im quite new to this expat forum. Could anyone help with my below query. Thanks.
> I have over all 65 points
> 30 points – Age 32
> 10 points - PTE 65+ (S-90,R-70,L-68,W-65 O-70)
> ...


Its totally up to you, you will be invited very quick with 189 and also, i think relatively quick with 190, but you will need to pay extra 300 for NSW application. So I would apply for 189.


----------



## rakhimenon (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Mam,

I am Rakhi (Post graduate Nurse registered with ahpra from India, about to file my EOI in the coming April/May 2016 for 190 visa.

just a few queries in moving forward

1) Going by the current scenario; me having 60 points (included state sponsored 5 points). How long should i wait for the EOI to be accepted and then nomination (NSW state sponsored in April) ?

2) However late in picking up EOI could we presume somehow we will get an acceptance (even if delayed

5) How many invites do they usually give away for nurses ? Is it done on a monthly basis, if not the months usually gives invites .So what is the chance of me getting into invites with 60 points?

Please shed some light on this as it is difficult to find an expert.

EXPECTING A REPLY SOON
THANKS

MS. RAKHI MENON
(INDIA)


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Jagadesh said:


> Hi, Im quite new to this expat forum. Could anyone help with my below query. Thanks.
> I have over all 65 points
> 30 points – Age 32
> 10 points - PTE 65+ (S-90,R-70,L-68,W-65 O-70)
> ...


Please read my signature and select as all things mentioned.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have already faced this trap. My first EOI submission date is 22/09/2014 and updated some info on 2/2/2015. Now my submission date is showing 2/2/2015 though total point is not changed any. However, my date of effect is showing the first one- 22/09/2014. Now I am also in confusion- which date will be considered during invitation.
> 
> Looking for the valuable opinion from experts.


 Yes it will change you doe as I did some mistake and later corrected and it changed the DOE


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

All,

I have updated my signature for the best interest of expats. I know many don't know which one to choose for. 

If you want to add any your experience, please PM me. Rest assured, I will make sure it reflects. For that, you need to give detail explanation why is it so.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Yes it will change you doe as I did some mistake and later corrected and it changed the DOE


What type of mistake you did bro...


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Why NSW taking too much time for invitations?
Any genuine reason
What would be the trend in upcoming months?
I m engineering technologist applicant eoi in oct15.


----------



## ankur_1900 (May 2, 2014)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> I have updated my signature for the best interest of expats. I know many don't know which one to choose for.
> 
> If you want to add any your experience, please PM me. Rest assured, I will make sure it reflects. For that, you need to give detail explanation why is it so.


nice one. i applied on 14th oct 2015 with 60+5 points under NSW SS for ICT BA 261111. Any estimates on how long will i have to wait before getting an invite?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Why NSW taking too much time for invitations?
Any genuine reason
What would be the trend in upcoming months?
I m engineering technologist applicant eoi in oct15.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankur_1900 said:


> nice one. i applied on 14th oct 2015 with 60+5 points under NSW SS for ICT BA 261111. Any estimates on how long will i have to wait before getting an invite?


from 1 day till 24 month or something..


----------



## rakhimenon (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Mam,

I am Rakhi (Post graduate Nurse) A Registered Nurse from India, about to file my EOI in the coming April/May 2016 for 190 visa.

just a few queries in moving forward

1) Going by the current scenario; me having 60 points (included state sponsored 5 points). How long should i wait for the EOI to be accepted and then nomination (NSW state sponsored in April) ?

2) However late in picking up EOI could we presume somehow we will get an acceptance 

5) How many invites do they usually give away for nurses ? Is it done on a monthly basis, if not the months usually gives invites .So what is the chance of me getting into invites with 60 points?

Please shed some light on this as it is difficult to find an expert.

EXPECTING A REPLY SOON
THANKS

MS. RAKHI MENON
(INDIA)


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Why NSW taking too much time for invitations?
Any genuine reason
What would be the trend in upcoming months?
I m engineering technologist applicant eoi in oct15.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi guys

I have also submitted EOI for NSW nomination (55+5 Engineering Technologist). I check this thread from time to time and I would like to ask one question:

All of you guys that have 60 (60+) points and with occupations both on SOL and CSOL list, why don't you apply for 189 visa?

You will get invitation for sure, it's just a question of time.
I don't want to sound rude, but why do you take someone else's place in the SS? SS is the only opportunity for someone to get a visa.
It is the concept of SS to give opportunity someone that is missing those 5 points to be able to get a visa, not to give 5 more points to someone that has 65

Hope that I didn't offend anyone. And I would like to hear some opinions


----------



## erashu (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I'm new here and have submitted EOI under 190- 262113 (Systems Administrator) with 60 points (including state sponsorship) on 6th of Oct. just want to know by when can I expect to receive an invite from NSW to apply for state sponsorship ? is there a way I can track the application or see how far have they gone ahead in sending the invite ?

Please let me know.

Thanks in advance !

- Ashish


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

So, new information has been published. In September, NSW sent out 40 invites for subclass 190. The same number for August was 33. In total, during the three month period of July to September, NSW has nominated only 156 candidates, well below of what would be the average monthly count for a total quota of 4000.

To everyone asking "when can I expect to get the invite?": no one knows or has the slightest idea, especially as far as State Sponsorship is concerned. What could be the reason of these delays? One might only speculate. The fact is, however, that the growing tendency for everyone to apply simultaneously for both 189 and 190 visa is certainly not doing anyone (except the individual applicant) any favours.


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi ozengineer, 
where this information is published. Send me the link.


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Holly fish now 2613 group reached 65 
I hope it doesn't go to BA trend .


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

DIBP has updated their site for 189 Oct. 9th round.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Guriqbal Singh (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have been asked for employment proof by the co.
But I have already submitted all the required docs like offer letter relieving letter,experience letter,pay slips, Bank statements etc. then did co ask me to submit docs again.
Also I provided reference letter on stamp paper.
Please tell me what to do


----------



## kapadnis (Jul 25, 2015)

*question regarding spouse points*

Hi

I am in 60 pointers waiting list of 261313 -Software Engineer since Sept. However I am planning to spouse points in 2-3 months. 

My question is, my wife's anzsco code is 552111: BANK WORKER. Will I get 5 points for this because mine is different.

Thanks


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Onshore said:


> Holly fish now 2613 group reached 65
> I hope it doesn't go to BA trend .


It reached 65 for a couple of months last year as well, and returned to 60 again. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

My anzco is there in my signature. It's in the same group as accountants.
Thanks for your reply


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

It's hard to guess till when they have cleared 60 pointers in 2613 group. Any idea anyone.i mean I guess ?


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Croat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have also submitted EOI for NSW nomination (55+5 Engineering Technologist). I check this thread from time to time and I would like to ask one question:
> 
> ...



I'm in the same situation like you are (55+5 SS). I asked myself the same question and till now nothing came into my mind, except the fact that nobody cares about. So chill out and take it easy. One guy from this site said that they DIBP and NSW will pick up the pace in the latest november.


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You need to select the STATE, in case of NSW select NSW - i am not sure what is you anzsco code, but i think, based on what i see 65+5 pointers are being invited within 1-2 month.
> 
> Please add your case to the tracker.


My anzco is there in my signature. It's in the same group as accountants.
Thanks for your reply


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Well, this are disappointed results, however, this just confirms the statistics and analysis we have... we have about 10-15 guys on this forum, and on tracker who got invite from NSW - which is about 10%-15% of all ivnited. 





ozengineer said:


> So, new information has been published. In September, NSW sent out 40 invites for subclass 190. The same number for August was 33. In total, during the three month period of July to September, NSW has nominated only 156 candidates, well below of what would be the average monthly count for a total quota of 4000.
> 
> To everyone asking "when can I expect to get the invite?": no one knows or has the slightest idea, especially as far as State Sponsorship is concerned. What could be the reason of these delays? One might only speculate. The fact is, however, that the growing tendency for everyone to apply simultaneously for both 189 and 190 visa is certainly not doing anyone (except the individual applicant) any favours.


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Well, this are disappointed results, however, this just confirms the statistics and analysis we have... we have about 10-15 guys on this forum, and on tracker who got invite from NSW - which is about 10%-15% of all ivnited.


So now, they invited only 3.9% in 3 months. 

October for sure will be the same as August and September - there's only 4 days left from October and till now there were only few SS, so let's presume again 40 invitations.

All in all, there will be after 4 month period only 5% out of 4000 quota. The remaining 3600 will be for 8 month period, which means approximately 450 invitations monthly.



Regards!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I am completely lost with their approach, what the reason can be to invite 50 candidates per month... i might sound a bit negative but they may well wait till january 2016 then... and then start inviting. 



Imotep34 said:


> So now, they invited only 3.9% in 3 months.
> 
> October for sure will be the same as August and September - there's only 4 days left from October and till now there were only few SS, so let's presume again 40 invitations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

55+5 pointer engineering professionals has some hope in coming months I think.
Am I right?


----------



## koms10son (Aug 26, 2015)

I would like to thank you all for encouraging words. I was passively observing this forum and I too did not understand this strange trend. I am sitting for English exams to to boost my points for 189.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

i guess nsw will do sth similar as last financial year, they conducted such system since feb/15 but not sending many invatations untill may. so maybe nsw will send a lot more sometime in 2016 and will clear the quota by 30/jun


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

I am just waiting for 10 nov now to get 6 extra points from my PY so I can live to 65 for 189 and 65+5 for 190 and even after that no one can assure when I can be invited for taxation accountant for 189 n 190 n external auditor for 190 only as 189 don't have any spaces left for external auditors


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Useful info available at below location. 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/processing-of-state-territory-and-regional-nominated

" The total planning level for the State, Territory and Regional Nominated category is 28 850 visa places for the 2015-16 programme year."


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

Guriqbal Singh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been asked for employment proof by the co.
> But I have already submitted all the required docs like offer letter relieving letter,experience letter,pay slips, Bank statements etc. then did co ask me to submit docs again.
> ...


Following the response for your query....


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello,
Do you know the next rounds date?

Can you please let me know if I can count on invitation this year? I applied for 190 NSW with 55+5 points. EOI date is 2nd of July 2015.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Friday 13th of November. 



fragman said:


> Hello,
> Do you know the next rounds date?
> 
> Can you please let me know if I can count on invitation this year? I applied for 190 NSW with 55+5 points. EOI date is 2nd of July 2015.
> ...


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

All,

I am getting quite a few PMs saying that Vic SS replied within days. Those are having band 7, please apply there. Don't take my word, rather go to Vic thread and gather details about Vic state. Please do this research than filling mind with waiting.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> I am getting quite a few PMs saying that Vic SS replied within days. Those are having band 7, please apply there. Don't take my word, rather go to Vic thread and gather details about Vic state. Please do this research than filling mind with waiting.


Thats pretty amazing, from 3 month response, to come down to less than a week (i've also seen it)... impressive result.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

55+5 pointer engineering professionals has some hope in coming months I think.
Am I right?


----------



## S_Tester (Mar 24, 2015)

kapadnis said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in 60 pointers waiting list of 261313 -Software Engineer since Sept. However I am planning to spouse points in 2-3 months.
> 
> ...


No they exactly the same code.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> 55+5 pointer engineering professionals has some hope in coming months I think.
> Am I right?


It is like the tenth time you ask this question in the past few days. Yes, 55+5 point engineering professionals have some hope. Everyone has some hope. What do you expect people to say? Everyone here is an applicant or an ex-appicant such as yourself. There is always hope, but you know what is hope? Hope is like a piece of string when you are drowning - not quite enough to pull yourself out.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> All,
> 
> I am getting quite a few PMs saying that Vic SS replied within days. Those are having band 7, please apply there. Don't take my word, rather go to Vic thread and gather details about Vic state. Please do this research than filling mind with waiting.


What are the requirements for victoria for taxation accountants


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

I am hoping this week there will be some invitations from NSW.


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I am hoping this week there will be some invitations from NSW.


Hi JDesai,

I applied for NSW (190) on 7th Oct with 65+5 points for ICT Business Analyst (261111).

As per your experience and expertise, by when should I tentatively receive invite from NSW?

Kind regards.


----------



## Ahmedkwt (Jul 12, 2015)

Dear Senior Friends,

I have submitted the EOI for both 189 (60) Points & 190 (60+5) Points in the same request without mentioning any state. Kindly guide me whether I should amend / create a new EOI with intention of New South Wales or let it remain the same. My occupation is available in NSW & Victoria. Appreciate your reply on the query please.


Thank you


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Senior Friends, I have submitted the EOI for both 189 (60) Points & 190 (60+5) Points in the same request without mentioning any state. Kindly guide me whether I should amend / create a new EOI with intention of New South Wales or let it remain the same. My occupation is available in NSW & Victoria. Appreciate your reply on the query please. Thank you


Select 190 for NSW.

You can create one more eoi for Vic and apply on their web-site.


----------



## Ahmedkwt (Jul 12, 2015)

*Queries*

Thank you for the prompt reply so Can I repeat my question with following queries: 

I have selected Category 190 without mentioning state in the same EOI. I should amend the same EOI and state my intended state as NSW. 

2nd question is, I should create separate EOI for 190 (Victoria VIC). 

Thank you and appreciate your reply.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ahmedkwt said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply so Can I repeat my question with following queries: I have selected Category 190 without mentioning state in the same EOI. I should amend the same EOI and state my intended state as NSW. 2nd question is, I should create separate EOI for 190 (Victoria VIC). Thank you and appreciate your reply.


Yes, that is how would i approach it. A lot of people are following this path.


----------



## Ahmedkwt (Jul 12, 2015)

An chances for people applying for ICT Business Analyst with 60 Points before the occupation ceiling is completely used.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Ahmedkwt said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply so Can I repeat my question with following queries:
> 
> I have selected Category 190 without mentioning state in the same EOI. I should amend the same EOI and state my intended state as NSW.
> 
> ...


I don't see any mention on NSW website that indicates they will give a preference for those selecting NSW only, however I guess it can't do any harm.


----------



## HEAT-AAM (Sep 22, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> I don't see any mention on NSW website that indicates they will give a preference for those selecting NSW only, however I guess it can't do any harm.


See the below extracted form NSW website

_4. Will I be eligible for selection if I have indicated 'any' as my preferred location in my EOI?

We prefer that candidates list NSW as their location choice in their EOI. If you have selected 'any' however, this will not exclude you from being considered in the selection process._


----------



## Ahmedkwt (Jul 12, 2015)

*Thank You*

Thank you for the well explained details. I believe it is crystal clear.

I have amended my EOI for 190 with NSW preference and will be creating one more EOI for Victoria. Lets hope for better results for all of us in the near future juggle:


----------



## Ahmedkwt (Jul 12, 2015)

Dear Senior Friends, I am currently reviewing the process of Victoria. According to my understanding I must submit the documents along with CV on Victoria website and submit EOI in the skillset. Hope I am heading in the right direction. If any changes please let me know.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Senior Friends, I am currently reviewing the process of Victoria. According to my understanding I must submit the documents along with CV on Victoria website and submit EOI in the skillset. Hope I am heading in the right direction. If any changes please let me know.


Yes, you are following right path.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

jdesai said:


> I am hoping this week there will be some invitations from NSW.


Every week we are starting with one hope that this week we might some invitations , but finally we are ending the week with huge disappointment.
We never know when these guys wake up from the sleep. Its almost November. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

For all accountants and external and internal auditors with 55 or 60 points don't risk Ur future and time for 189 and 190 compitition is very tough start applying for 489 regional sponsorship straight away that is what my all agents and lawers are advising to all few invites received for 190 taxation accountants were also 70+ 5 points applicants leave apart 60 and 65 points applicants 189 might get filled by 65 and 70 points applicants only as because of PTE and easy work exps points and easy nati points for chinese applicants have made the market tough apart from that 189 have only half seats as compared to last year so ceiling for accountants can also reach soon as it got filled for external auditios just in a month best of luck


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Why NSW taking too much time for invitations?
> Any genuine reason
> What would be the trend in upcoming months?
> I m engineering technologist applicant eoi in oct15.


exactly same stats like you. i think we may have to wait atleast 6 months..wish u gd luck


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Croat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have also submitted EOI for NSW nomination (55+5 Engineering Technologist). I check this thread from time to time and I would like to ask one question:
> 
> ...


100% agree with you


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> 55+5 pointer engineering professionals has some hope in coming months I think.
> Am I right?


occupation,institute of study and ielts matters a lot i think


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

kaazme said:


> 100% agree with you


Matter of time lol many I guess external auditor ceiling reached very quickly for 189 I don't tink any 60 pointers got any invite there what should they do give U sympathy and keep there future at risk stop crying and try to increase Ur points it is not illegal to apply for 190 even if U have 70 points there are many other factors what if the visa is expiring soon and some one can't wait what if some one night loose points for age after few months or Ielts is getting expired even with 60 points and plenty of time there is no gaurebty that U will get an invite so just to be safe U can apply for both and 190 is not only for 55 points applicants


----------



## sat_immi (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi All,


Need help, I applied for VIC in august with 70 points and received rejection mail in September. Can i apply again VIC, I heard VIC is sending invitations for "261313" ?. 
I am worried because my ACS skill report will expire in January.


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

I just received an email that I have a message from skillselect. I opened my skillselect account and nothing is there. I don't even know where my mailbox is. I was excited maybe it was the invite already. But i can't see anything. Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

alexamarie17 said:


> I just received an email that I have a message from skillselect. I opened my skillselect account and nothing is there. I don't even know where my mailbox is. I was excited maybe it was the invite already. But i can't see anything. Anyone else have this experience?


From what I heared you will not see the SS Nomination in your SkillSelect account, but only in your e-mail.

Good luck.


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Okay. I got a bit too excited. But still wondering what that message could be. Anyone else experience getting a message like this?


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

alexamarie17 said:


> Okay. I got a bit too excited. But still wondering what that message could be. Anyone else experience getting a message like this?


So? Did you receive any message?

In case you did, what was about and when it came (what time)?

Regards.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alexamarie17 said:


> Okay. I got a bit too excited. But still wondering what that message could be. Anyone else experience getting a message like this?


you should have recieved an invite. I dont see any other reason for them to send you a message, the question is where it is?


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Still no message in skill select. Received it around 12 midnight, sydney time


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

That's what I was thinking. But isn't it that the NSW Invite is sent directly through email?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

alexamarie17 said:


> That's what I was thinking. But isn't it that the NSW Invite is sent directly through email?


Do you find the mail?
If yes, read it first and still in confusion post the mail here to get clarification. Normally NSW sends mail if invited by NSW, not skillselect.
You must have received a fraudulent mail.


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Do you find the mail?
> If yes, read it first and still in confusion post the mail here to get clarification. Normally NSW sends mail if invited by NSW, not skillselect.
> You must have received a fraudulent mail.


Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

SkillSelect
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator

That is the email. And no, still no message..


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

It was also sent by [email protected]


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

alexamarie17 said:


> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
> 
> ...





alexamarie17 said:


> It was also sent by [email protected]


If so, check correspondence section in your skillselect account.
Skillselect.gov.au seems to be skeptical.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

alexamarie17 said:


> It was also sent by [email protected]


Hmm doesn't look like it is sent from NSW, they have a different email, let's hope that it is


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

alexamarie17 said:


> It was also sent by [email protected]


Tell me the exact date and I tell you what it was.


----------



## RitheshFrancis (Oct 10, 2015)

There is no such data, that could verify how many invitations are sent to each profession. Based on my expertise, I could say, you have a pretty good chance to get a nomination. Don't worry too much on timeline, just apply it as your situation is far better than accountants.
Hope this helps


----------



## RitheshFrancis (Oct 10, 2015)

rakhimenon said:


> Hi Mam,
> 
> I am Rakhi (Post graduate Nurse) A Registered Nurse from India, about to file my EOI in the coming April/May 2016 for 190 visa.
> 
> ...


There is no such data, that could verify how many invitations are sent to each profession. Based on my expertise, I could say, you have a pretty good chance to get a nomination. Don't worry too much on timeline, just apply it as your situation is far better than accountants.
Hope this helps


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Tell me the exact date and I tell you what it was.


October 28 at around 12 midnight. What is it?


----------



## JayBees (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi...

Posted below questions in EOI submitted club thread too. Can anyone please clarify?!

Submitted NSW SS with 65+5 points today as ceiling for my profession Internal Auditor reached its cap already. Can I expect an invitation within 2-3 months? Are they inviting Internal Auditors? Any Internal Auditor applied / got invitation for NSW SS this year with 70 points? 

Cheers...


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

JayBees said:


> Hi...
> 
> Posted below questions in EOI submitted club thread too. Can anyone please clarify?!
> 
> ...


No one can assure you if U can get it or not in 3 months


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

I have filed my eoi in Oct with 7.5 years of work experience to NSW 190 visa.
My 8 yes experience with 15 points will complete on march 2016.
I will gain 5 more points.
Will dibp give grace for 5-6 months or not ?


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

23 Oct Results Posted...Next Round on 6 Nov and 20 Nov....wooohoooo 

For Non Pro-Rate cleared upto 16-Aug with 60 pointers...

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-23-October-2015-Round-Results.aspx


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice post Sir
Now maximum people has been attended till Aug


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

my profession is engineering technologist and i applied for 190 NSW. For 189 the ceiling for Engineering Technologist is 1000. Until now the seats filled up to 271 means 729 are left. It means they are not finding too many people in my profession. My Question is that if the Quota is not filled till the last round of 189 will the remaining quota be shifted to 190 people. like until last round only 500 engineering technologist got invitation from 189. will the remaining 500 be awarded to 190 or they will waste 500 but not invite extra 190. Andrey kindly answer me.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

suave65 said:


> 23 Oct Results Posted...Next Round on 6 Nov and 20 Nov....wooohoooo
> 
> For Non Pro-Rate cleared upto 16-Aug with 60 pointers...
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-23-October-2015-Round-Results.aspx


How do you know it's cleared up to 16 aug?

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

Check visa date of effect under invitation process and cutoffs....Hope it helps...Cheers


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

suave65 said:


> Check visa date of effect under invitation process and cutoffs....Hope it helps...Cheers


Ohk thanks mate.

Worrying this is that software and application programmers cutoff is now 65. I'm at 60.  

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Chanwong (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi all, 

Glad to tell you all that I am nominated to apply for NSW 190 visa and at the same time got an invitation e-mail from SkillSelect. 

Can't believe the process can be so fast. Much faster than my expectation.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Chanwong said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Glad to tell you all that I am nominated to apply for NSW 190 visa and at the same time got an invitation e-mail from SkillSelect.
> 
> Can't believe the process can be so fast. Much faster than my expectation.


Hi, what's your occupation code and points? When did you apply?

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Chanwong (Oct 14, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Hi, what's your occupation code and points? When did you apply?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


Hi, here are my details: 

ANZSCO Code: 252411 (Occupational Therapist)
Age: 30 
Work Experience: 10 
Education: 15 
English Level: 0 (IELTS: reading 7.5; speaking 6.5; writing: 7; listening: 8)
NSW Invitation: 15/10/2015
NSW Nomination: 28/10/2015


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Chanwong said:


> Hi, here are my details:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 252411 (Occupational Therapist)
> Age: 30
> ...


Wow you are very lucky on terms of approval that fast.


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Chanwong said:


> Hi, here are my details:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 252411 (Occupational Therapist)
> Age: 30
> ...


Hi Chanwong,

I received an email from skillselect that I have a message in my skillselect account but I can't see anything under correspondence.I'm still waiting for my NSW Invitation under same occupation as you  Did you receive a similar email before invitation?


----------



## Chanwong (Oct 14, 2015)

alexamarie17 said:


> Hi Chanwong,
> 
> I received an email from skillselect that I have a message in my skillselect account but I can't see anything under correspondence.I'm still waiting for my NSW Invitation under same occupation as you  Did you receive a similar email before invitation?


Hi, alexamarie17

No, I didn't receive any e-mail from skillselect before I got NSW invitation. NSW only sends invitation through e-mail rather than skillselect. 

Maybe you can ask for technical support from skillselect.


----------



## sridevimca2002 (Oct 28, 2015)

*ICT -Software Engineer*

hi All,

I am curious to know your comments on my EOI.Details are below.What are my chances to getting invited.

Subclass 189:
IELTS : Band6+
Points:60
Applied on : 8th October,2015

Subclass 190:

IELTS : Band 6+
SS : 5
Points : 65

applied on :8th October,2015

waiting eagerly for your coments on my EOI.

thanks,Sridevi


----------



## erashu (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

My friend has +ve ACS for 263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER anzscode and have competent English score... in short has 60 points to apply for 189, just wanted to check if 7 each will still be mandatory for him to apply under 189 or 190 to any state ?

Thanks in advance !


- Ashish


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

With IELTS 7 each he will gain extra 10 points, with IELTS 8 extra 20 points. 

IELTS 6 is a minimum required score to qualify.



erashu said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My friend has +ve ACS for 263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER anzscode and have competent English score... in short has 60 points to apply for 189, just wanted to check if 7 each will still be mandatory for him to apply under 189 or 190 to any state ?
> 
> ...


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

What's ur points breakup and date of EOI



3br4h!m said:


> suave65 said:
> 
> 
> > Check visa date of effect under invitation process and cutoffs....Hope it helps...Cheers
> ...


----------



## opugalaxy (Oct 15, 2015)

Got my invitation today for 190 as an external auditor with 65+5 point.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

opugalaxy said:


> Got my invitation today for 190 as an external auditor with 65+5 point.


When did u apply ?


----------



## RitheshFrancis (Oct 10, 2015)

opugalaxy said:


> Got my invitation today for 190 as an external auditor with 65+5 point.


Congrats buddy


----------



## ssAus (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello guys,

Received an NSW SN (190) invitation today. 

EOI submitted 60+5 points on 6/10/2015

Ielts min 7.0 in each band (8.0 overall)

Electrical Engineering


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

ssAus said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Received an NSW SN (190) invitation today.
> 
> ...


Congrats!! What time did you get it?


----------



## ssAus (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks alexamarie17,

The invitation mail came 2 hours ago. 

Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

ssAus said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Received an NSW SN (190) invitation today.
> 
> ...


Hi.. congrats.. can you share your points break down please. ??

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## ssAus (Oct 21, 2015)

BARDIYA said:


> Hi.. congrats.. can you share your points break down please. ??
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


30 Age
15 Degree
5 Work Experience
10 Ielts
5 SS

Regards


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

ssAus said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Received an NSW SN (190) invitation today.
> 
> ...





ssAus said:


> 30 Age
> 15 Degree
> 5 Work Experience
> 10 Ielts
> ...


You are eligible for 189 too as you have 60 points. EOI submitted till 16 August in non pro rated occupation(including yours) got DIBP invitation in 23 October's round. Hope you will receive invitation in coming 189 round on 6 Nov. For detailed reply please ask to "Kida"(one of forum member)


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> You are eligible for 189 too as you have 60 points. EOI submitted till 16 August in non pro rated occupation(including yours) got DIBP invitation in 23 October's round. Hope you will receive invitation in coming 189 round on 6 Nov. For detailed reply please ask to "Kida"(one of forum member)


Next 189 round is on 13 nov


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Congrats ssAus!


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Next 189 round is on 13 nov


Is on 06 nov.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Imotep34 said:


> Is on 06 nov.


Oh yes U R right sorry for that


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Check your emails! 

I received an invitation to apply for NSW sponsorship in my email today at around 10:35 AET.

My points breakdown (60 +5 SS)
Age - 25
Education - 15
English - 20
State Sponsorship - 5

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats buddy!!!

My EOI Date for NSW is July 12,2015 and my occupation is software engineer (261313), should I also receive invitation from NSW? I'll ask to my agent... anyways, good luck!


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats buddy!!!

My EOI Date for NSW is July 12,2015 and my occupation is software engineer (261313) and my total points are 60 + 5 (ss), should I also receive invitation from NSW? I'll ask to my agent... anyways, good luck!

Regards,
Zee


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

zeesharp said:


> Congrats buddy!!!
> 
> My EOI Date for NSW is July 12,2015 and my occupation is software engineer (261313), should I also receive invitation from NSW? I'll ask to my agent... anyways, good luck!


Since you have 65 pts including SS, I have a feeling that you may also have received one, or will receive one very soon! Good luck, mate!


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Since you have 65 pts including SS, I have a feeling that you may also have received one, or will receive one very soon! Good luck, mate!


hmm, yes I've 65 points including SS. let see when I'll receive ..!!


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Check your emails!
> 
> ...


Congrats dude..! May I know from which email id you received the invite. I mean nsw email address.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

So NSW send some invitation this week... 

Hopefully some backlog s cleared...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> So NSW send some invitation this week...
> 
> Hopefully some backlog s cleared...
> 
> ...


I believe backlog would be cleared only if nomination is approved and invite is sent.. which means, these candidates will be still active for next 189 draw if nomination approval is pending.. Am I right?


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

bharathi039 said:


> Congrats dude..! May I know from which email id you received the invite. I mean nsw email address.



The invitation email was sent by: [email protected]


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Those who received SS, and would go with 190 please make sure you withdraw your 189 EOI so others waiting have a fair chance of getting an invite. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

M waiting for external auditor with 60+5 since 21 August


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

3br4h!m said:


> Those who received SS, and would go with 190 please make sure you withdraw your 189 EOI so others waiting have a fair chance of getting an invite.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


We here pray them to go for 189.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> We here pray them to go for 189.


Yeah either way, but EOI should not be wasted I mean. Just recently someone received 189 and forgot to withdraw his 190, now obviously of those will be wasted. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

bharathi039 said:


> I believe backlog would be cleared only if nomination is approved and invite is sent.. which means, these candidates will be still active for next 189 draw if nomination approval is pending.. Am I right?



I am not sure about that mate.

Any senior?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi all receiced my invitation as well about 2 hours ago, all the best for everyone waiting!


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> Hi all receiced my invitation as well about 2 hours ago, all the best for everyone waiting!


Great. What's your occupation, point and EOI date of effect? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Congratulations to all who have received invite todayy...big happiness isnt it?....Any Software Engineer received invite today?


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

sankaur said:


> Congratulations to all who have received invite todayy...big happiness isnt it?....Any Software Engineer received invite today?


Yes. one guy received, but only with superior language points (20 pts).I don't see 2613 with 10 language points (60+5) received invite..


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

aoctavianus said:


> Hi all receiced my invitation as well about 2 hours ago, all the best for everyone waiting!



Whats ur occupation code , points & date of eoi?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Guys..I applied on july 5th with 60+5 points .261312 . No invite..


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Guys..I applied on july 5th with 60+5 points .261312 . No invite..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Wow that's long. What are your english points? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> Hi all receiced my invitation as well about 2 hours ago, all the best for everyone waiting!


Congrats Buddy,If I remember you are the first one from DIBP CSOL Baker.
Good Luck.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Guys..I applied on july 5th with 60+5 points .261312 . No invite..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


what's your language points? May be this time NSW has drilled down 2613 with 60 points along with superior language level. Just my guess. 

Next round must be for proficient level..


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Its good that now invitations start coming to 60 points.Soon or later it will come to 55 points provided they send continuously.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

bharathi039 said:


> what's your language points? May be this time NSW has drilled down 2613 with 60 points along with superior language level. Just my guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Next round must be for proficient level..



Mine is competent


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

3br4h!m said:


> Yeah either way, but EOI should not be wasted I mean. Just recently someone received 189 and forgot to withdraw his 190, now obviously of those will be wasted.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


One can submit millions of EOI for free...why you worry EOI wastage?
You may be referring to 189 invitation. Because 190 invitation is not being counted as issued state sponsorship. One has to apply to states seeking state sponsorship. Just EOI won't work.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> One can submit millions of EOI for free...why you worry EOI wastage?
> You may be referring to 189 invitation. Because 190 invitation is not being counted as issued state sponsorship. One has to apply to states seeking state sponsorship. Just EOI won't work.


Oh ok, but why would someone apply for 190 if they could have got 189 easily? So people invited for 190 should wait and see if they get 189 and give up 190 is what you mean? 

I'm a 60 pointer so either is fine for me, but consider this: if someone withdraws their 189 upon receiving 190, they're clearing way for 60+ pointers waiting in line. If 189 (ideal visa for 60+ pointers) doesn't have a huge backlog, people won't even apply for 190. So either way it helps, they will go with one of the two, and sitting on an EOI only delays the process for everyone, no?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

congratulations to all 60 pointers on getting invited. hope so we 55 pointers will also be invited one day inshahAllah.


----------



## opugalaxy (Oct 15, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> When did u apply ?


I applied in July but date of effect is 22/09/15.


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Is there any BA who has got an invite? I submitted mine with 60+5 on 17/09/15.


----------



## zee147 (Oct 8, 2015)

EOI lodged 24-Jul-2015, Occupation 221111 Accountant (General), SS 190, 
Points 65+5 =70, Invitation Still Waiting :Cry: :Cry: :Cry:


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

zee147 said:


> EOI lodged 24-Jul-2015, Occupation 221111 Accountant (General), SS 190,
> Points 65+5 =70, Invitation Still Waiting :Cry: :Cry: :Cry:


you are already in Melbourne so why you are worrying a lot???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Invited guys - congrats!

Please update your details in the tracker.

It will help guys who are waiting.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

*bogus eois*



tirik.ijrad said:


> One can submit millions of EOI for free...why you worry EOI wastage?
> You may be referring to 189 invitation. Because 190 invitation is not being counted as issued state sponsorship. One has to apply to states seeking state sponsorship. Just EOI won't work.


That actually raises an interesting point: there is probably a lot of completely bogus EOIs, either intentional "let's see are they going to call me with 75 points" or honest mistakes or people just claiming points they still don't have (there's lots of posts on this forum with "I'm thinking to apply without skill assessment but I will definitively get a positive one..."). 

So, my guess is, NSW is still testing what is the % of invitation finishing in the actual application for 190 and they will (eventually) increase the number of inv...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

3br4h!m said:


> Oh ok, but why would someone apply for 190 if they could have got 189 easily? So people invited for 190 should wait and see if they get 189 and give up 190 is what you mean?
> 
> I'm a 60 pointer so either is fine for me, but consider this: if someone withdraws their 189 upon receiving 190, they're clearing way for 60+ pointers waiting in line. If 189 (ideal visa for 60+ pointers) doesn't have a huge backlog, people won't even apply for 190. So either way it helps, they will go with one of the two, and sitting on an EOI only delays the process for everyone, no?


Why the one who receives 189 will go for 190 as 189 is more beneficial?



bocko said:


> That actually raises an interesting point: there is probably a lot of completely bogus EOIs, either intentional "let's see are they going to call me with 75 points" or honest mistakes or people just claiming points they still don't have (there's lots of posts on this forum with "I'm thinking to apply without skill assessment but I will definitively get a positive one...").
> 
> So, my guess is, NSW is still testing what is the % of invitation finishing in the actual application for 190 and they will (eventually) increase the number of inv...


That's the main problem in 190. People lodge EOI seeking 189 and 190 both. Upon receiving 189 invitation, they do not reply to 190 invitation. Thus delaying the future invitations to eligible candidates of 190 who are exclusively counting on 190.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Any software engineer/ developer got invite today in NSW?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

mansikhanna83 said:


> Is there any BA who has got an invite? I submitted mine with 60+5 on 17/09/15.


Can someone confirm on this please


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

mansikhanna83 said:


> Is there any BA who has got an invite? I submitted mine with 60+5 on 17/09/15.


Can someone please confirm about this??


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

mansikhanna83 said:


> Can someone please confirm about this??


BA?? What is this?


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

kaazme said:


> mansikhanna83 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please confirm about this??
> ...


Business Analyst.

BAs with 55 points may have to wait quite long for a 190 invite. As other posters have suggested, try improving your English language scores so you can get additional points to boost not only your 190 invite chances but also 189.


----------



## chemgeek (Oct 27, 2014)

Congrats to all who got NSW invite and best of luck for us waiting for the invite.
Is there anyone who has got an invitation from NSW this financial year with occupation in CSOL but not in NSW occupation list.

Occupation: Chemist
Total points: 70+5


----------



## chemgeek (Oct 27, 2014)

alexamarie17 said:


> Still no message in skill select. Received it around 12 midnight, sydney time


Received similar message when my points increased in skillselect. Hope this helps.


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Business Analyst.
> 
> BAs with 55 points may have to wait quite long for a 190 invite. As other posters have suggested, try improving your English language scores so you can get additional points to boost not only your 190 invite chances but also 189.


I have 60 points + 5 SS = Total will be 65


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

opugalaxy said:


> I applied in July but date of effect is 22/09/15.


Ok I have applied with 60+5 for external auditor on 21/8 so I hope I can expect to get invited soon too


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey Guys-

one good news to all of you.

i got a invitation from NSW today for internal auditor

initially submitted on 22 aug for 189 , applied for 190 on 23 sep


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hey Guys-
> 
> one good news to all of you.
> 
> ...


your points break down and when did you apply?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> your points break down and when did you apply?


Breakdown as below
age : 30
language 0
education 15
experience 15
state spon 5

total 65

EOI initially submitted for 189 on 22 aug 15 and changed to 190 on 23 sep 15


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Breakdown as below
> age : 30
> language 0
> education 15
> ...


congratulation and good luck for further steps


----------



## Light-Moon (May 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Invited guys - congrats!
> 
> Please update your details in the tracker.
> 
> It will help guys who are waiting.


Hi,

What a wonderful site, I updated my profile. I'll everybody do that.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Light-Moon said:


> Hi,
> 
> What a wonderful site, I updated my profile. I'll everybody do that.


update your signature aswell with points breakdown


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

zee147 said:


> EOI lodged 24-Jul-2015, Occupation 221111 Accountant (General), SS 190,
> Points 65+5 =70, Invitation Still Waiting :Cry: :Cry: :Cry:


ZEE147,

I'm surprised with your case. DIBP has taken a cut off of 70 points with Visa date of effect as 26th August for 221111 Which means you should have received an invite already. 

This makes me to worry a lot as am in 60 points in DIBP EOI.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vaishu1024 said:


> ZEE147, I'm surprised with your case. DIBP has taken a cut off of 70 points with Visa date of effect as 26th August for 221111 Which means you should have received an invite already. This makes me to worry a lot as am in 60 points in DIBP EOI.


He is 65 pointer for 189.


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

Vaishu1024 said:


> ZEE147,
> 
> I'm surprised with your case. DIBP has taken a cut off of 70 points with Visa date of effect as 26th August for 221111 Which means you should have received an invite already.
> 
> This makes me to worry a lot as am in 60 points in DIBP EOI.


Oops.. I realised.. you have only 65 points in DIBP..  cool you will get it in next round. 

But I still wonder NSW has not released it for you


----------



## HEAT-AAM (Sep 22, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> He is 65 pointer for 189.


Andrey,

You stated in your single chart at “mytrackerimmigration” that NSW has sent 156 invitations; may I know where are you getting this information form? 

Can you share the link please?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

HEAT-AAM said:


> Andrey, You stated in your single chart at &#147;mytrackerimmigration&#148; that NSW has sent 156 invitations; may I know where are you getting this information form? Can you share the link please?


You can find it in skill select web-site, under state and terretory nominations


----------



## zee147 (Oct 8, 2015)

Vaishu1024 said:


> Oops.. I realised.. you have only 65 points in DIBP..  cool you will get it in next round.
> 
> But I still wonder NSW has not released it for you


Bro I think they didn't start to give Invitations to General Accountants.


----------



## zee147 (Oct 8, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hey Guys-
> 
> one good news to all of you.
> 
> ...


What was your occupation?


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

zee147 said:


> What was your occupation?


Hello

Can you share your point details, as i also submitted my EOI for internal auditor but not received any invitation from NSW.

IELTS 6.5
Experience 5 Years
Age 30yrs
EOI submitted : 24 July 2015 for NSW
I applied for VISA 190


----------



## zee147 (Oct 8, 2015)

nomy4u said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you share your point details, as i also submitted my EOI for internal auditor but not received any invitation from NSW.
> 
> ...



I have submitted my EOI for NSW on 24/07/2015 as a General Accountant with total points of 70 (65+5) but still didn't receive any invitation yet.


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello

Can you share your point details, as i also submitted my EOI for internal auditor but not received any invitation from NSW.

IELTS 6.5
Experience 5 Years
Age 30yrs
EOI submitted : 24 July 2015 for NSW
VISA 190


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hey Guys-
> 
> one good news to all of you.
> 
> ...




I also submitted my EOI for Internal Auditor on 24 Jul VISA 190 NSW, but not received invitation. You are lucky man.
I have 5 Years of Expr. what about yours?


----------



## cleanmasters (Oct 29, 2015)

from Feb 2015 to June 2015 intake.Information sharing will be highly appreciated as its very frustrating specially to wait for invitation.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

What were Ur total points ?


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Breakdown as below
> age : 30
> language 0
> education 15
> ...


I am very surprised a 60+5 with 0 for english has been invited in this occupation. It gives the rest of us hope


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> I am very surprised a 60+5 with 0 for english has been invited in this occupation. It gives the rest of us hope


What occupation


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

I lodged EOI for a 190 VISA (NSW) with 55 + 5 =60 points (21/08/2015). I got my PTE results which gave me extra 10 points and applied 65+5 =70 (21.10.2015).

When do you think I will get an invite for 190?


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> What occupation


Internal Auditor got the invite


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Manthatan29:What is your occupation?
Anyway, you have big chances to get invited next draw.

For Seniors: do you know if there is any posibility that NSW to send tomorrow SS?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

Imotep34 said:


> Manthatan29:What is your occupation?
> Anyway, you have big chances to get invited next draw.
> 
> For Seniors: do you know if there is any posibility that NSW to send tomorrow SS?
> ...


221111 general accountant


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

chemgeek said:


> Congrats to all who got NSW invite and best of luck for us waiting for the invite.
> Is there anyone who has got an invitation from NSW this financial year with occupation in CSOL but not in NSW occupation list.
> 
> Occupation: Chemist
> Total points: 70+5


As far as I know, NSW will only invite people whose skill is on their Priority Occupation List. Unfortunately, Chemist is not part of their 2015-2016 list. Try applying for Victoria SS.


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

manthan29 said:


> 221111 general accountant


I lodged EOI for a 190 VISA (NSW) with 55 + 5 =60 points (21/08/2015). I got my PTE results which gave me extra 10 points and applied 65+5 =70 (21.10.2015).

When do you think I will get an invite for 190?

Occupation Code - 221111 General Accountant 
Age - 25 (30 Points)
PTE - Sat exam 20.10.15 | Result 21.08.15 (86 79 90 80 - 20 Points)
CPA Skills Assessment - Positive Result 21.08.15 - 15 Points)
EOI submitted - 189 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65pts

EOI submitted - 190 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65 + 5pts | NSW Nomination ??| NSW Invitation 190 VISA Lodged ??


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

manthan29 said:


> I lodged EOI for a 190 VISA (NSW) with 55 + 5 =60 points (21/08/2015). I got my PTE results which gave me extra 10 points and applied 65+5 =70 (21.10.2015).
> 
> When do you think I will get an invite for 190?
> 
> ...


Next draw mate, don't worry because your chances are quite big.


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

Imotep34 said:


> Next draw mate, don't worry because your chances are quite big.


When do you think the next round is gonna be ? is it the same as 189 rounds?


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Maybe tomorrow, maybe next week... nobody really knows exactly. Relax and take it easy!


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

nomy4u said:


> I also submitted my EOI for Internal Auditor on 24 Jul VISA 190 NSW, but not received invitation. You are lucky man.
> I have 5 Years of Expr. what about yours?


Hello-

just have a faith, would receive invitation at the earliest.


----------



## Light-Moon (May 21, 2015)

ssAus said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Received an NSW SN (190) invitation today.
> 
> ...


Hi, Could you update your case here myimmitracker . com


----------



## Light-Moon (May 21, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Its good that now invitations start coming to 60 points.Soon or later it will come to 55 points provided they send continuously.


Hi,
According to what information, you would say that ?


----------



## Light-Moon (May 21, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> One can submit millions of EOI for free...why you worry EOI wastage?
> You may be referring to 189 invitation. Because 190 invitation is not being counted as issued state sponsorship. One has to apply to states seeking state sponsorship. Just EOI won't work.


Correct me if I am wrong. 
As far as I am concern for NSW nomination you must not apply directly to NSW, seeking their state sponsorship. Submitting a completed EOI is just enough.


----------



## maplefive (Jul 20, 2015)

Is that possible for someone who nominated External Auditor as their main occupation to get a lighting respond when they apply for NSW State Sponsorship (Subclass 190)?

For Example, an internal auditor with 60 point ( + 5 from state sponsorship) fill up his EOI on 3 Novermber 2015 and is it possible to get NSW nomination on 6 November 2015 ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

maplefive said:


> Is that possible for someone who nominated External Auditor as their main occupation to get a lighting respond when they apply for NSW State Sponsorship (Subclass 190)? For Example, an internal auditor with 60 point ( + 5 from state sponsorship) fill up his EOI on 3 Novermber 2015 and is it possible to get NSW nomination on 6 November 2015 ?


Nsw invites if and when. Even with 65+ 5 people are waiting for months.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

maplefive said:


> Is that possible for someone who nominated External Auditor as their main occupation to get a lighting respond when they apply for NSW State Sponsorship (Subclass 190)?
> 
> For Example, an internal auditor with 60 point ( + 5 from state sponsorship) fill up his EOI on 3 Novermber 2015 and is it possible to get NSW nomination on 6 November 2015 ?


Lol yeah they might even offer U citizenship strightaway too


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Light-Moon said:


> Correct me if I am wrong.
> As far as I am concern for NSW nomination you must not apply directly to NSW, seeking their state sponsorship. Submitting a completed EOI is just enough.


Steps are mentioned below.
1. Submit EOi with nsw preferred state.
2. Nsw invites you.
3. Apply for nsw ss. Submit docs for points claimed in eoi.
4. Nsw checks docs and allots SS.
5. Apply for visa.


----------



## chemgeek (Oct 27, 2014)

Appledeuce said:


> chemgeek said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to all who got NSW invite and best of luck for us waiting for the invite.
> ...


Thanks for replying. I'm hoping to be under stream 2 mentioned by NSW, although I'm not sure what exactly they mean by very high points. Not enough work experience to apply for Vic. Good luck with your visa process.


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

i have applied for nsw ss for taxation accountant on 31 july 2015 with 60+5 points, still waiting for invitation. how long do you guys think i have to wait for it,


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Sunita_p said:


> i have applied for nsw ss for taxation accountant on 31 july 2015 with 60+5 points, still waiting for invitation. how long do you guys think i have to wait for it,


Last week few taxation accountants got invited but points were 70+5 and 65+5 so it may take few more weeks or may be U can get it very soon I have filed with 60+5 for taxation accountant and external auditor both


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Last week few taxation accountants got invited but points were 70+5 and 65+5 so it may take few more weeks or may be U can get it very soon I have filed with 60+5 for taxation accountant and external auditor both


update asap as u got the invite. will update mine too. When did you lodge EOI?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Any invites today? Hope today NSW sends many invites .


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Those who got invitations... please update this sheet...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=307449053


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Sunita_p said:


> update asap as u got the invite. will update mine too. When did you lodge EOI?


Will do that For external auditor it is 21 aug and taxation accountant is 23 sept


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Nsw invites if and when. Even with 65+ 5 people are waiting for months.


They going by occupation Andre as from invitation pattern,it is clearly visible as 65 points Accountants are waiting and 55 points Occupational Therapist are receiving Invitations.
So one is competing to another in a particular occupation and that also depends on 2 things, first occupation is on NSW priority list and second from that list which occupations they are picking to send invitations.Remember in last year they were picking occupation and were sending regularly to those occupations like Accountant,Quantity Surveyors and few IT occupations.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

1) Do to show liquid funds or money mandatory for NSW 190 visa process?
2) Engineering technologists chances status of invitation??


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

FWIW, I received invitation from NSW to apply yesterday, but I also received from Victoria today and I'm going ahead with Victoria because I intend to stay in Melbourne. 

So yes, NSW has started inviting 2316 applications but the pattern, not sure how correct though, is that they're only inviting applicants with proficient (20 points) English. 

Good luck!


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> 1) Do to show liquid funds or money mandatory for NSW 190 visa process?


as far as I know, there's no proof of financial capacity required for NsW sponsorship.


----------



## summernight (Oct 22, 2015)

opugalaxy said:


> Got my invitation today for 190 as an external auditor with 65+5 point.


Hi,

When did you submit your EOI?


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

I received invitation from NSW yesterday. Is it better to proceed with NSW SS rather than waiting for 189 invitation. I see a long queue for 2613 occupation. Experts please suggest.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

rdak said:


> I received invitation from NSW yesterday. Is it better to proceed with NSW SS rather than waiting for 189 invitation. I see a long queue for 2613 occupation. Experts please suggest.



Please share your timeline and points breakup.


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

DIBP - 60
NSW SS - 5
PTE Overall - 83
Actual Experience - 5 yrs (ACS assessment counted only 3 yrs)


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Please share your timeline and points breakup.


DIBP - 60
NSW SS - 5
PTE Overall - 83
Actual Experience - 5 yrs (ACS assessment counted only 3 yrs)


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

So what are my chances for NSW?


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

rdak said:


> So what are my chances for NSW?


Hello rdak,
Congrats for obtaining the invitation.
Can you share your PTE score for each module? is it 79+?


----------



## maplefive (Jul 20, 2015)

It seems that people who nominate Accountant/External Auditor as their main occupation, still have a slight change to be invited by NSW for State sponsorship subclass 190 even though they just have 55 point (without state sponsorship point) as long as they able to get IELTS result 7 or 8 all bands.

Am I correct ?


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

rdak said:


> So what are my chances for NSW?



You already got invite right? What does thus question mean?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello,

I submitted my EOI for general accountant with 55 + 5 on 11 the of june 2015. I didnt get invitation untill now, its been more than 4 months. I got my Employment skills assessed by Cpa and got postive reply. I have now updated my EOI and now eoi date of effect has changed and points have increased from 60 to 65 points for Nsw 190. I have also applied for 189 today with 60. Do I have a chance now to receive an invitation ?


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> You already got invite right? What does thus question mean?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


As per my agent, we still have to get nomination based on my resume and experience. Is it correct ? or else i may loose my invitation. I am confused about this state PR process. Anyone please make my doubt clear.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

rdak said:


> As per my agent, we still have to get nomination based on my resume and experience. Is it correct ? or else i may loose my invitation. I am confused about this state PR process. Anyone please make my doubt clear.



Donot worry !! U will get nomination as well . Have u applied nomination as well?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Donot worry !! U will get nomination as well . Have u applied nomination as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Not yet, buddy. I have time till 12th November. I will be doing it in 1st week of November.
Any others who are in same situation ?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

No invitation yesterday!!!
Wish NSW stay awake and not go in hibernation now.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> No invitation yesterday!!!
> Wish NSW stay awake and not go in hibernation now.



NSW is sending invites very selectively. Now people with 60+ 5 with band 8 are getting.....Next 60+5 with band 7 .. Then Band 6 . 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

rdak said:


> DIBP - 60
> NSW SS - 5
> PTE Overall - 83
> Actual Experience - 5 yrs (ACS assessment counted only 3 yrs)



What is your pte score in each? All 79 above?
When did u apply eoi? 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> What is your pte score in each? All 79 above?
> When did u apply eoi?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


L - 83
R - 75
S - 90
W - 77

I have applied NSW along with 189 on 29th July.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Very unpredictable. People with 60+5 pointers applied in July and even oct got invites with less exp and same English scope. ( Only for Software engineers/programmers)

what about below mentioned guys ..did they get the invite already as they applied in July with same score and English .

dhijaj
spark92
Shivily


----------



## summernight (Oct 22, 2015)

Anyone please advise me after submitting EOI, if I change my address to a different city or state, should I update my EOI with the new state & post code? 

Thanks


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> NSW is sending invites very selectively. Now people with 60+ 5 with band 8 are getting.....Next 60+5 with band 7 .. Then Band 6 .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone[/QU
> Is ther any particular source from which you got this information? because i am waiting since july 31 2015 with each band 7 for accountant and waiting for nsw ss.


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

I think chances for accounting with 65 score for 189 are scarce as the labour market for accounting is quite weak


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

rdak said:


> Ramsp said:
> 
> 
> > What is your pte score in each? All 79 above?
> ...


What's ur occupation code?

I am waiting for 261311 
60+5 
24/8 lodged 

189 big backlog don't know can get in this financial year or not


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Friends, what are the chances of getting an invite under 489 with 60 points in NSW for SYSTEM administrators (262113) 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Saboor26 (Oct 26, 2015)

Got *NSW invite* via email fo*r external auditor(221213)* on* 29/10*. i applied on *27 oct 2015*. NSW 190 points 70+5=75. *took two days to get invite*. Thought i should share. i will wait for general accountant 189(221111) 70 points.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Congrats guys..


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Very unpredictable. People with 60+5 pointers applied in July and even oct got invites with less exp and same English scope. ( Only for Software engineers/programmers)
> 
> what about below mentioned guys ..did they get the invite already as they applied in July with same score and English .
> 
> ...


No, I didn't.. I have 6+ years of experience in total..
@Rdak - How many years of experience do you have?

I wonder if they are selecting on the basis of skills which are in demand.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

shivily said:


> No, I didn't.. I have 6+ years of experience in total..
> 
> @Rdak - How many years of experience do you have?
> 
> ...



Definitely not .. They never know your skills through eoi . They treat all software engineers in same way. BTW he has 5 years total exp. seems they are picking randomly based on points & english band. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Definitely not .. They never know your skills through eoi . They treat all software engineers in same way. BTW he has 5 years total exp. seems they are picking randomly based on points & english band.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Are you aware if that 5 years is after ACS deduction of 2 years for Rdak?
I believed that they take DOE into consideration, if two similar profiles compete!
So it is not decided that way..


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Rdak said in his last post that He has 3 years after acs 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Rdak said in his last post that He has 3 years after acs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


oh ok..I missed to see that post somehow..
Thank You Ramsp..

Rdak belongs to 261312..and me 261313..
Maybe they are picking people from 261312 category..saw another person with 20 points for English also invited from 261312..
But didn't see a single person from 261313 category sharing the good news..
What do you think?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Ramsp said:


> Very unpredictable. People with 60+5 pointers applied in July and even oct got invites with less exp and same English scope. ( Only for Software engineers/programmers)
> 
> what about below mentioned guys ..did they get the invite already as they applied in July with same score and English .
> 
> ...



I applied for nsw on aug 4. Dint get any invite yet

60+5 
Ielts 7 in each -10 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

i have applied in july for 261313 with 60+5 , 7 band in english, still no invitesss


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

What about engineering profiles e.g engineering technologist, mechanical engineers etc
Invitations r very slow.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Saboor26 said:


> Got *NSW invite* via email fo*r external auditor(221213)* on* 29/10*. i applied on *27 oct 2015*. NSW 190 points 70+5=75. *took two days to get invite*. Thought i should share. i will wait for general accountant 189(221111) 70 points.


Congrats!!

People getting the invitation, do you mind sharing the time (AEST) when you received the email? 
Also, question for experts, does the getting the invitation means a done deal for visa (I mean given that one can prove claimed points)? Thanks.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

bocko said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> People getting the invitation, do you mind sharing the time (AEST) when you received the email?
> Also, question for experts, does the getting the invitation means a done deal for visa (I mean given that one can prove claimed points)? Thanks.


I got my invitation Oct 29, 10:26 AEST.

Im no expert, but to answer your question, generally, yes. But factors like medical conditions could also be a cause for denial.


----------



## simorgh (Oct 31, 2015)

hi there

I have heard that nsw has selected its 2015 candidates in july. does any body know when is the next round of selecting candidates? it seems that no one has been selected recently.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

shivily said:


> oh ok..I missed to see that post somehow..
> Thank You Ramsp..
> 
> Rdak belongs to 261312..and me 261313..
> ...


Lol that wouldn't surprise me.

I'm 261313 too with 65 points applied in July.


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Filed my EOI today with 55+5 in 261313(software engineer) for NSW. BTW according to my consultant, 55 pointer with IELTS 7 in each or higher has an edge over other 55 pointer with less score in IELTS.

I am thinking of getting 8 in each IELTS or PTE. I guess it would be difficult to crack IELTS for 8 in each, no idea about PTE, just wondering how much effort would it be require to get ielts 8 equivalent in PTE? can someone advice?
My ielts score is : W-7, S:7.5, L:7, R:7

Thanks


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

If this is your case than imagine people for 65 points (60+5) out of which Ielts score is <7 in each. I don't know when NSW will pick up EOI of these people. ?






dhijaj said:


> Ramsp said:
> 
> 
> > Very unpredictable. People with 60+5 pointers applied in July and even oct got invites with less exp and same English scope. ( Only for Software engineers/programmers)
> ...


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

fshah said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Filed my EOI today with 55+5 in 261313(software engineer) for NSW. BTW according to my consultant, 55 pointer with IELTS 7 in each or higher has an edge over other 55 pointer with less score in IELTS.
> 
> ...


If you have band 7, then why are you here in NSW PR unless you want to join group who does daily mornings chantings like any invitations today. If you enjoy that then join us and sit tight for next 3 months. 

Guaranteed response for Vic SS i.e less than a week.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> I applied for nsw on aug 4. Dint get any invite yet
> 
> 60+5
> Ielts 7 in each -10 points
> ...


Have you tried with Vic SS. If yes please let me know the result.


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> If you have band 7, then why are you here in NSW PR unless you want to join group who does daily mornings chantings like any invitations today. If you enjoy that then join us and sit tight for next 3 months.
> 
> Guaranteed response for Vic SS i.e less than a week.


As i said, i have 55 points even after getting 7 in each. would have happily applied for 189, had i got 60 points, but unfortunately it is not the case. regarding Victoria SS i have come to know they are very choosy and have 50% rejection ratio.


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

When can I expect an invite for 190?

Occupation Code - 221111 General Accountant 
Age - 25 (30 Points)
PTE - Sat exam 20.10.15 | Result 21.08.15 (86 79 90 80 - 20 Points)
CPA Skills Assessment - Positive Result 21.08.15 - 15 Points)
EOI submitted - 189 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65pts
EOI submitted - 190 | 21.08.15 | DIPB - 55 + 5pts|and update after receiving PTE scores | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65 + 5pts


----------



## sach290386 (Jan 10, 2014)

fshah said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Filed my EOI today with 55+5 in 261313(software engineer) for NSW. BTW according to my consultant, 55 pointer with IELTS 7 in each or higher has an edge over other 55 pointer with less score in IELTS.
> 
> ...


I have given PTE after many unsuccessful attempts in IELTS. PTE is far more easier and I got required score in first attempt only. Just have a mock exam before appearing as the format is a bit tricky.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

fshah said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Filed my EOI today with 55+5 in 261313(software engineer) for NSW. BTW according to my consultant, 55 pointer with IELTS 7 in each or higher has an edge over other 55 pointer with less score in IELTS.
> 
> ...


i also want to do pte as it is easy but i think no one conducts this test in pakistan. how ever do tell me if pte test can be given i will also be with you. 20 points in english look imp to reach aus now.

NSW selection depends on pounts, than ielts than expereince


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

kaazme said:


> i also want to do pte as it is easy but i think no one conducts this test in pakistan. how ever do tell me if pte test can be given i will also be with you. 20 points in english look imp to reach aus now.
> 
> NSW selection depends on pounts, than ielts than expereince


In fact i am in kind of limbo right now. i have also filed review application for my assessment, as ACS has assessed my degree as AQF associate and has deducted 5 years from my experience. 
so i got 5 points short from education and 5 from experience.
Now i have given them one additional experience certificate for assessment. if they accepted then i would get 8 years of experience(15 points) as they would change my skilled met date.

you are right. currently, we don't have any center for PTE-A here is Pakistan, however, i believe they would start it soon .


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

fshah said:


> As i said, i have 55 points even after getting 7 in each. would have happily applied for 189, had i got 60 points, but unfortunately it is not the case. regarding Victoria SS i have come to know they are very choosy and have 50% rejection ratio.


That is true, rejection rate is far higher, and they are choosy. 

Rather than keeping mum, I think people should give a try and figure out. If it comes, problem is resolved. If not anyway, people tend to enjoy waiting on NSW ITA along with me.


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> That is true, rejection rate is far higher, and they are choosy.
> 
> Rather than keeping mum, I think people should give a try and figure out. If it comes, problem is resolved. If not anyway, people tend to enjoy waiting on NSW ITA along with me.


Agree with you, we should at least give it a try as it is free to apply in Victoria for SS. I think the chronological CV/Resume would be the major factor in selection process.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

When engineers will get invitations??
I m waiting as engineering technologist 
4 months has been gone without invitation


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

To those who received invitation and applied, how long did it take for NSW to issue a decision on your application? Is there a tracker that I can check? Thank you!


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

Now ready to invitation Rain from nsw in November for 2613XX

Nsw waiting for 189 cutoff point.

Now mostly all 65 point invited in 189 so now in next invitation round 60 point chances to inviting.


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi I have a question about NSW selection criteria. The sequence listed is as follows.

1) CSOL / SOL
2) DIBP Points
3) English - *is it English score or Points claimed(Say 20 Points for >8 in IELTS)?*
4) Experience -* is it Experience Points(Say for 5-8 years 10 Points) or experience in years which they consider?*
5) DOE Date

Senior Members, members any idea based on your experience.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> When engineers will get invitations??
> I m waiting as engineering technologist
> 4 months has been gone without invitation


same occupation as you. according to trend we may have to wait atleast march 2016


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi I have a question about NSW selection criteria. The sequence listed is as follows.
> 
> 1) CSOL / SOL
> 2) DIBP Points
> ...


i think same sequence is followed as you mentioned. occuaption is very imp than points than english than experience


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi I have a question about NSW selection criteria. The sequence listed is as follows.
> 
> 1) CSOL / SOL
> 2) DIBP Points
> ...


It is points you claim not the IELTS mark or the number of years.


----------



## desiya91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Just wanted to ask you, guys. If I know my EOI ID, is there anyway that I can check my status on skillselect without having to ask for the username and passwoed from the agent?


----------



## GreenKangaroo (Nov 2, 2015)

*Ielts*



umami said:


> ufff so the dilemma is still there: should I retake the English test or leave as it is and wait!
> 
> 55+5:
> Software Engineer;
> ...


Hello Tatiana,

I would like to ask which materials/methods of preparation you were using to get such a high mark in IELTS?

I am also from Russia and I have been using English as primary language in my work and everyday life for several years, working with native-speakers. However, I was able to get 7 in each band only on 5th attempt with application for re-mark! 

Currently I have the same breakdown as you were posted in this thread before, waiting if I get lucky enough to be selected by state.

Would appreciate your answer.

Regards,
Anna


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Skill select figure out for NSW nominations:
July:15
August:35
September:40
Total:90 so far.

8 months to go in this financial year and 3910 more nominations to come.
So be positive and people have a fair amount of chances to get invitations.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

A big portion of these people who receive an invitation for NSW SS are not even going to accept it. They are just multiple EOI people, who are waiting for 189. I wonder if this 4000 includes a total number of invites sent and actually accepted or just 4000 invites sent. Anyhow, this phenomenon of "I'll apply for NSW SS, but not accept it, because I want 189" phenomenon is getting all too common and I reckon doesn't do any favour for 'genuine' applicants.


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> When engineers will get invitations??
> I m waiting as engineering technologist
> 4 months has been gone without invitation


Same occupation ,same waiting time.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

alam1976 said:


> Same occupation ,same waiting time.


Have they ever invited with engineers with 55 points in this year ?


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

i'm hoping to get an invite soon as my points have now increased automatically by 5 points from 55+5 to 60+5 due to increase in work year experience.

anyone got invited in Internal Auditor occupation yet?


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Skill select figure out for NSW nominations:
> July:15
> August:35
> September:40
> Total:90 so far.



How came you have those figures because on DIBP site there are 156 invitations sent.

Not to forget also the invitations from October - could be up to 100-200 invitations(who knows?)

Regards


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

ozengineer said:


> ... "I'll apply for NSW SS, but not accept it, because I want 189" phenomenon is getting all too common and I reckon doesn't do any favour for 'genuine' applicants.


I agree


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> i think same sequence is followed as you mentioned. occuaption is very imp than points than english than experience


Guys this is very simple. 

First SOL, this is not an issue at all as one can't apply for another ANZSCO code, think logically. 

Then followed by DIBP points. Of course, higher points are in priority as we see invitations.

If points are in tie, then English points will be taken. One thing is unclear here is it English points or English bands or both. There is lot of difference.

If English points are in tie then Experience points will be taken. Or experience numbers will be taken that we don't know.

Based on my analysis on last year invitations, English & Experience will count. Per say, all Band 7 with 55 points got it. Then in Band 6 all high experience people got it except few cases which I am not clear though. For this, I need to know individual details more. 


As a general rule consider below are high chance cases.

All 60 pointers w/o ss will get NSW invitation by the middle of the financial year.

All 55 pointers w/o ss with band 7 will get NSW invitation by end of financial year.

All 55 pointers w/o ss with band 6 with high exp(15 points) may get NSW invitation by end of financial year.

All 55 pointers w/o ss with band 6 with medium exp (10 points) may get invitations by end of financial year.

Rest I am not sure if it reaches there, they may get it.

*Disclaimer::This is just my analysis. Please don't ask for more questions If you like, keep it otherwise disregard it.*


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Is there a published number of how many people annually apply for Aus PR?
I've found how many people get the visa (200k in total, 130k skilled) but not
how many are "left high and dry"...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Imotep34 said:


> How came you have those figures because on DIBP site there are 156 invitations sent.
> 
> Not to forget also the invitations from October - could be up to 100-200 invitations(who knows?)
> 
> Regards


156 is invitations including in june.So 156 -90 invitations was sent in June and from new financial year they have sent 90 so far from July.Now i got this figure because I copied down every month when it is published.But on DIBP site only previous month nominations remains every time when it is published.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

bocko said:


> Is there a published number of how many people annually apply for Aus PR?
> I've found how many people get the visa (200k in total, 130k skilled) but not
> how many are "left high and dry"...


You can check on statistics of DIBP,Its all there.Normally 126K applied and get PR every year and that includes everything including 190,189 and 489.


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Employment Assessed: Internal Auditor (11/2009 to 11/2014)
Based on the evidence provided, more than three years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills Assessment.


Please advise on the basis of above assessment should i claim for 3 years of experience or 5 years of experience for immigration purpose?


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Employment Assessed: Internal Auditor (11/2009 to 11/2014)
Based on the evidence provided, more than three years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills Assessment.


Please advise on the basis of above assessment should i claim for 3 years of experience or 5 years of experience for immigration purpose?


----------



## HEAT-AAM (Sep 22, 2015)

Good article to read 

Falling Migration Is Bad News for the Aussie Economy


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> i'm hoping to get an invite soon as my points have now increased automatically by 5 points from 55+5 to 60+5 due to increase in work year experience.
> 
> anyone got invited in Internal Auditor occupation yet?


Hey 
You have improved in speaking from 47 to 83 in PTE. I am also struggling with speaking (52 and 61 in last two attempts) . Can you please help me how you have improved so much? You recognized any problems in your previous attempts?


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Any hope or sharp analysis for 261312 category candidates? Facts and figures relveal the low numbers for NSW invitation which leads the reason of people's anxiety. Any guess when sept. Month candidate with total 65 points will get invitation?


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

i think nsw has its own occupation ceiling, so for the 3 pro rata occupations and auditor, the situation can be a lot more competitive, maybe only 60+ applicant will get sponsorship, but as for other occupations, 55+5 with Ielts 7/PTE65 ect will receive invitation by 30/6/2016. 

just sharing my thoughts


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Guys this is very simple.
> 
> First SOL, this is not an issue at all as one can't apply for another ANZSCO code, think logically.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I have 55 points (Age: 30, Btech : 15, PTE: 10 , Work: 0) . I am applying for software engineer and will be submitting my EOI in feb after doing my ACS. I will need NSW nomination. Could you please tell me if I will get invitation from NSW by july 2016 or by maximum how many months ? I am asking the question as You have seen the past years trend.

Your response is much appreciated. 

Thanks
Pradyush


----------



## swatIND (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I have 60 points (55+5 NSW) with competent english, expressed EOI for NSW 190 VISA category on Oct 20th 2015. applied under analyst programmer 261311. What are my chances of selection for NSW invite. how long is the wait period for 60 points with 6 band -261311 ANZcode 

*190/EOI:NSW 20-Oct-2015/IELTS:6/Total:55+5 SS/Analyst Programmer-261311/Waiting for EOI Invite*


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry to ask but did any Software engineer 261313 got an invite?


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

i applied for NSW SS on feb, 2015 with 55 + 5 points and waited till october , but nothing happened, again i updated my EOI on Oct,2015 with 60+ 5 points, hope i get lucky this time  occupation ICT BA


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

viv31085 said:


> i applied for NSW SS on feb, 2015 with 55 + 5 points and waited till october , but nothing happened, again i updated my EOI on Oct,2015 with 60+ 5 points, hope i get lucky this time  occupation ICT BA


You will able to get 189.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

viv31085 said:


> i applied for NSW SS on feb, 2015 with 55 + 5 points and waited till october , but nothing happened, again i updated my EOI on Oct,2015 with 60+ 5 points, hope i get lucky this time  occupation ICT BA


Were you claiming any points for english test ? can you please post your points break up ?


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> You will able to get 189.


Hi Andrew,

Ya this october i applied for both 189 and 190, currently waiting time for 60 pointers in ICT BA is too damn high, this financial year ( July- October) they are only inviting 65 pointers, hopefully after Jan they should start inviting 60 pointers.


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

pradyush said:


> Were you claiming any points for english test ? can you please post your points break up ?


no i dont. My break up

Age: 30
Education: 15
Work experience : 10 points
2 years of study in Australia: 5 points 
totally - 60 + 5 for State Sponsorship 

IELTS L-8, R-7.5, S-7, W-6.5 - Overall 7.5 but zero points


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

viv31085 said:


> no i dont. My break up
> 
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> ...


Maybe you did not get a call from NSW as they are considering English score too before Work experience.. Have you seen anyone applying for NSW with (55+ 5) having English points 10 have got a call and if yes then what is the timeline ?

Now that you have 65 points, you will definitely get a call soon..I wish you all the luck 

I am applying for Software engineer prof with 55 points and PTE -10 POINT..Hope i will get the nomination.. A little tensed juggle:


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

pradyush said:


> Maybe you did not get a call from NSW as they are considering English score too before Work experience.. Have you seen anyone applying for NSW with (55+ 5) having English points 10 have got a call and if yes then what is the timeline ?
> 
> Now that you have 65 points, you will definitely get a call soon..I wish you all the luck
> 
> I am applying for Software engineer prof with 55 points and PTE -10 POINT..Hope i will get the nomination.. A little tensed juggle:


Probability for getting invite for a 55 pointer with points in english is higher than a 55 pointer with no points in english, hope we both get invite soon


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

viv31085 said:


> Probability for getting invite for a 55 pointer with points in english is higher than a 55 pointer with no points in english, hope we both get invite soon


It seems NSW is migrating peoples who have more points in English rather than the point in experiences... then the appropriate name of the migration programme should be "English Skill Migration, not the "Skill Migration".....


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> It seems NSW is migrating peoples who have more points in English rather than the point in experiences... then the appropriate name of the migration programme should be "English Skill Migration, not the "Skill Migration".....


What is your detailed timeline, which profession ? so we can have a clear picture.

My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190 this site has good info.

Regards,
Pradyush


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

Guys,

One more awaiting to be called... :fingerscrossed:

I submitted my EOI on 10/31/2015 for both 189 (60p) and 190 (NSW, 65p) with the following:

- 261112 Systems Analyst
- English: 7 in IELTS
- Experience: 8+ years

I'm 39, turning 40 in August/2016 when my age points will go down. So I have about 10 months to be invited (189 or 190). I haven't applied to SS Victoria yet because my goal is to reach NSW first, just in case no invitation till May of next year, I'll apply to Vic as well.

Do you guys think I would be able to make an invite by Aug/16? :confused2:

Best of luck for us.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

pradyush said:


> What is your detailed timeline, which profession ? so we can have a clear picture.
> 
> My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190 this site has good info.
> 
> ...


@Immi tracker link, some EOI status is showing in progress...what does it mean? they will be invited soon or they have already invited and approval process is in progress....would you please explain...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> @Immi tracker link, some EOI status is showing in progress...what does it mean? they will be invited soon or they have already invited and approval process is in progress....would you please explain...


Means submitted


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Means submitted



So, I analysed for Software engineer occupation with 55 +5 and IELTS 7, people are getting in nomination in 3-4 months. I think I should be fine when I apply in feb.. what is your opinion and what is your timeline. ? Please share.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Means submitted


If in progress means submitted, then what they mean by waiting i.e, will they get invitation soon...?


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> If in progress means submitted, then what they mean by waiting i.e, will they get invitation soon...?


If there is nothing under invitation date, it means it just submitted doesn't matter if its waiting, submitted, in progress, applied etc.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> If there is nothing under invitation date, it means it just submitted doesn't matter if its waiting, submitted, in progress, applied etc.


Then how you will find/guess your position from the list... beside this database, more peoples are submitted EOI also..so there is no way to identify the present scenario...


----------



## Khan Ahmad (Nov 2, 2015)

*NSW 190 Invite Waiting*

I have submitted two EOI on 21/09/2015 for general accountant and external auditor separately with 60+5pts.

PTE: 70+

Got skill assessment from CPA and IPA for accountant and external auditor.

how long it would take to get 190 state invite?


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> It seems NSW is migrating peoples who have more points in English rather than the point in experiences... then the appropriate name of the migration programme should be "English Skill Migration, not the "Skill Migration".....


hahahahahahaha..... funnyyyy......


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Khan Ahmad said:


> I have submitted two EOI on 21/09/2015 for general accountant and external auditor separately with 60+5pts.
> 
> PTE: 70+
> 
> ...


M
Waiting since 21/08


----------



## Waiting for 190 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi. I got 60+5(SS) in the category of BA and have raised EoI for 189 and 190 on 14th Sep. Any idea by when I will get acceptance? Thanks.


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Do you think there will be invites this week?


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

All,

After going thru today's BBC which is posted below, Is it wise to migrate to Aus? I am spending too much money on every thing. Serious thoughts would be appreciated. 

WWW.BBC.com/capital/story/20151102-what-will-australian-workers-do-next


----------



## HEAT-AAM (Sep 22, 2015)

Guys,

What is your thought for this week, anyone expecting to see invitation?


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

M waiting since 31/07/2015


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sunita_p said:


> M waiting since 31/07/2015


Waiting since April 2015


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Kdp2015 said:


> Waiting since April 2015


I'm since Feb 2014.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I'm since Feb 2014.


Feb 2014??? 
What occupation?? Points?? And breakup?


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> If so, check correspondence section in your skillselect account.
> Skillselect.gov.au seems to be skeptical.


I got the same email yesterday. There isn't anything in the correspondence tab.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Feb 2014???
> What occupation?? Points?? And breakup?


Mech Engr 233512
55+5
Age 25
Edu 15
Exp 15
Eng 0


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Mech Engr 233512
> 55+5
> Age 25
> Edu 15
> ...


Have u tried rewriting english?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Mech Engr 233512
> 55 5
> Age 25
> Edu 15
> ...


@2014, February- There was easy NSW selection process... just you had to send documents and it was first come first serve basis; no higher or lower point n IELTS best scoring system, you just had to show pass mark... did you not try for that....?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> hahahahahahaha..... funnyyyy......


bro, passing the most frustrating time in life... waiting since September 2014 with 60 points (55,5)....but, no light of hope to get invitation.....sometimes it seems to throw everything and stop trying to go Australia, but can't....


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Have u tried rewriting english?


Tried thrice but no luck. 0.5 in writing or speaking.



ee_sajib said:


> @2014, February- There was easy NSW selection process... just you had to send documents and it was first come first serve basis; no higher or lower point n IELTS best scoring system, you just had to show pass mark... did you not try for that....?


No bro...it was closed in Jan 2014.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

ee_sajib said:


> It seems NSW is migrating peoples who have more points in English rather than the point in experiences... then the appropriate name of the migration programme should be "English Skill Migration, not the "Skill Migration".....


Lol. But remember, all applicants for 190 have already gotten positive skills assessment from their assessing bodies, so everyone is already skilled in terms of their occupation, so maybe that's why NSW is putting more premium on English language ability than points for work experience. Also, someone having longer experience (10-15 points) doesn't necessarily mean that he/she is more skilled than someone with 5 or 0 points for work experience.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Tried thrice but no luck. 0.5 in writing or speaking.
> 
> 
> No bro...it was closed in Jan 2014.


So, bad luck bro....as like of you, I'm also waiting since 22nd September 2014...I failed to submit online application on October intake in 2014 in their earlier rule... after than, NSW has been changed invitation system from February 2015 on high point basis by which I am suffering and not getting invitation as like of you... anyway, best of luck for the upcoming days....


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

C'mon nsw wake up how they can do this ! This waiting is killing everyone . Even 60+5 in pro Rata occupation people waiting imagine 55+5 points guys your waiting tym this is like do not expect anything if u get it u will b happy if u won't it wasn't not gonna anyways


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

ee_sajib said:


> So, bad luck bro....as like of you, I'm also waiting since 22nd September 2014...I failed to submit online application on October intake in 2014 in their earlier rule... after than, NSW has been changed invitation system from February 2015 on high point basis by which I am suffering and not getting invitation as like of you... anyway, best of luck for the upcoming days....


Same here matey. July 14 was unexpected, Oct 14 was unlucky and Feb 15 was unfortunate...my cut off is March 16. Let's see what destiny has planned for us....


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Same here matey. July 14 was unexpected, Oct 14 was unlucky and Feb 15 was unfortunate...my cut off is March 16. Let's see what destiny has planned for us....


Hi mate .. did any other mechanical engineer with 55+5 got invited by nsw after Feb 2014??

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

malbuquerque306 said:


> Guys,
> 
> One more awaiting to be called... :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


apply for vic asap, dont waste time..apply other states aswell


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know if someone who's currently in another state can lodge an NSW 190 visa application onshore?

I'm currently in Melbourne, and if NSW approves my application for SS, do I need to leave Australia and file my visa application offshore? I can't seem to find any information about this online. 

Thanks in advance to your answers.


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

to everyone who got invited, if you are translating documents to english and not using naati certified translator, does the translator provide you the stamp with address, etc on it? since on mine only showing the registration number, name, qualification and a 'sworn translator' word. will nsw accept it?

thanks


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

BARDIYA said:


> Hi mate .. did any other mechanical engineer with 55+5 got invited by nsw after Feb 2014??
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


July 14 and Oct 14 - yes.
Feb 15 to till now - no cases reported. But people with 7 IELTS may have received invitation.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone know if someone who's currently in another state can lodge an NSW 190 visa application onshore?
> 
> ...



I don't think so *U* can stay in australia until *U* file *Ur* visa once *U* file *Ur* visa *U* will get a bridging visa *u* can stay in VIC until *u* get *ur* PR once *U* get *ur* PR *u* will have three months to move to NSW and change *Ur* address and notify immigration about *Ur* new address in NSW

*Please don't use text-speak in your posts - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> July 14 and Oct 14 - yes.
> Feb 15 to till now - no cases reported. But people with 7 IELTS may have received invitation.


Thanks..I'm really not sure to wait anymore.. this long wait is frustrating..

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> I don't think so U can stay in australia until U file Ur visa once U file Ur visa U will get a bridging visa u can stay in VIC until u get ur PR once U get ur PR u will have three months to move to NSW and change Ur address and notify immigration about Ur new address in NSW


Thats right. To add more it depends on what visa are you on. Like if you already have a case active with immigration then you can not file another at the sametime being onshore. Example: MRT
In this case you have to take the exit while you file your visa and re-enter.

But if you are already on a valid in effect visa you will get bridging A visa.


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi I have applied for general accounting with 65 points ...will it be good to apply for external auditor for nsw??


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

I


Waqasbinrasheed said:


> kavimate85 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think so U can stay in australia until U file Ur visa once U file Ur visa U will get a bridging visa u can stay in VIC until u get ur PR once U get ur PR u will have three months to move to NSW and change Ur address and notify immigration about Ur new address in NSW
> ...


Thank you very much for your informative responses. I am on a tourist visa right now, which doesn't have a No Further Stay condition. I am waiting for the NSW nomination approval. I hope it comes before my current visa expires.


----------



## Bipratip (Nov 5, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> @2014, February- There was easy NSW selection process... just you had to send documents and it was first come first serve basis; no higher or lower point n IELTS best scoring system, you just had to show pass mark... did you not try for that....?


Hello Sajib, 
I am also applicant from Bangladesh waiting to get invitation as Mechanical Engineer. I would like to talk in details regarding this. Please allow me to drop my email *<SNIP>* Would like to hear from you soon.
*
Please don't use personal information in your posts - it's not permitted - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

You will be able to use the Private Message system after making 5 posts, however DO NOT make nonsense posts just to get your post count up.

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey all,

Can we expect some invitations from NSW before next July or they may not invite any more applicants? No wonder if this topic reaches page #20,000 and still no sign of invitations!


----------



## MavyWills (Oct 23, 2015)

30/05/2015-IELTS GENERAL TRAINING L/R/W/S - 8.5/7.0/6.5/7.5 [results after 21 days]
08/09/2015-SKILLS ASSESSMENT SUCCESSFUL [60 working days]
10/10/2015-IELTS ACADEMIC L/R/W/S- 8.5/7.0/6.5/8.0 [results after 13 days]

04/11/2015-PTE ACADEMIC L/R/W/S- 88/86/90/83 [results after 20Hrs]

Points Breakdown
Age 30
Language 20
Qualification 10
Experience 10
Total = 70

06/11/2015- Expecting Invitation 

Jump the queue go for PTE. Heard about the PTE from Swarnjeet Saini on NSW thread on 25/10/2015, registered on 28/10/2015. Prepared for 1 week, 12 hours a day, took time off work without much material even the test boosters and i believe it really helped me as I was just shooting every part of the exam aimlessly.

Advice to all, everything is on this thread. I signed a disclaimer not to reveal exam contents and will follow my professional ethics but what I can reveal is that everything is on this thread and PTE gives you your real results unlike the 0.5 scam that made me believe I couldn't write english.


----------



## MavyWills (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you Swarnjeet Saini , you really helped an almost hope;ess person.


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

captainm said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Can we expect some invitations from NSW before next July or they may not invite any more applicants? No wonder if this topic reaches page #20,000 and still no sign of invitations!


One of my acquaintances got invitation from NSW yesterday. 55+5 ICT Business Analyst. They applied today from Opulentus


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> One of my acquaintances got invitation from NSW yesterday. 55+5 ICT Business Analyst. They applied today from Opulentus


there are so many waiting under ICT BA SA category with 65points for state nomination. They did not get the invite.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Kdp2015 said:


> captainm said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...


Hmmm this is quite unexpected. I know a few ICT BA people who has 60+5 points who are still waiting for an inivitayion. Are you sure your acquaintance only has 55+5?


----------



## Gagandsingh (May 14, 2015)

Any Civil Engg in the forum ..??


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

MavyWills said:


> Thank you Swarnjeet Saini , you really helped an almost hope;ess person.


Hello mavvy,

Congrats with your PTE scores buddy,I was quite sure about ur scores after
UR previous scores of IELTS performance.
Me too appeared for pte on 23 Nov,but not get time for any coaching due to hectic office schedule and i hav not any study material.


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

Kdp2015 said:


> One of my acquaintances got invitation from NSW yesterday. 55+5 ICT Business Analyst. They applied today from Opulentus


man i am waiting for invite with 60+5 points for ICT BA


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

viv31085 said:


> man i am waiting for invite with 60+5 points for ICT BA


Pro rata occupation with 55+5????


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Pro rata occupation with 55+5????


i dont get your question can you be more precise please ?


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

viv31085 said:


> i dont get your question can you be more precise please ?


I mean isn't this occupation in pro rata (high demand), sorry i wanted to ask this to the other fellow who mentioned about invite for this occupation with 55+5.. i don't understand NSW.


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Do you believe that NSW will send invitations today?

Do you know, if my DOE has been changed but EOI has been submitted on 29.07.2015, will have any impact for NSW nomination? 

Because my birthday was a few days ago and I found out that DOE was changed but no impact of claimed points. 

Regards


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> I mean isn't this occupation in pro rata (high demand), sorry i wanted to ask this to the other fellow who mentioned about invite for this occupation with 55+5.. i don't understand NSW.


prorata is followed for 189 Visa, none have any clue about NSW SS they have their own rules


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello mavvy,
> 
> Congrats with your PTE scores buddy,I was quite sure about ur scores after
> UR previous scores of IELTS performance.
> Me too appeared for pte on 23 Nov,but not get time for any coaching due to hectic office schedule and i hav not any study material.


Hi Saini, I am really inspired from you for PTE exam ...I am from Bangladesh and would like to sit pte soon. but, there is no one here who might help me to get preparation.. could you please help me for my upcoming PTE exam....


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi,

Can anybody help me in applying for NSW SS.

I understand it needs to be applied via skillselect portal, but does it demand seperate fees which needs to be paid on NSW Department of Industry ?

Also, are System Analysts getting NSW SS with 60+5 points ?


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Its very disappointing to see how 60 points backlog is moving for 2613 in 189 category.. Hope NSW speeds up the invitation process and flood with invites by Christmas. I think SS is the only hope even for 60 pointers in 2613 with EOI submitted later than July 2015.

Hoping for the best.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Is PCC required as part of documents to be submitted within 14days if invitation is provided ?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Bipratip said:


> Hello Sajib,
> I am also applicant from Bangladesh waiting to get invitation as Mechanical Engineer. I would like to talk in details regarding this. Please allow me to drop my email *<SNIP>* Would like to hear from you soon.
> 
> bro, please share your contact number at my inbox. I will call you.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Imotep34 said:


> Do you believe that NSW will send invitations today?
> 
> Do you know, if my DOE has been changed but EOI has been submitted on 29.07.2015, will have any impact for NSW nomination?
> 
> ...


Similar thing is happened for me too. I have updated some info which didn't impact my total score...but, my submitted date has been changed and DOE is showing different i.e, at the point breakdown PDF- DOE is the first submission date whereas at EOI PDF- the latest EOI update date... I'm also in confusion about DOE... Looking for experts comments...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> Is PCC required as part of documents to be submitted within 14days if invitation is provided ?


No.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Any invite in NSW today?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

Imotep34 said:


> Do you believe that NSW will send invitations today?
> 
> Do you know, if my DOE has been changed but EOI has been submitted on 29.07.2015, will have any impact for NSW nomination?
> 
> ...


happened to me too mate, I had my birthday in october, it changed the DOE although my points are not affected but I got invited anyway, not sure if it's because my occupation is not that popular


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi, you r right frnd. It's pathetic to wait since a long time. Still u r at the better position. I think this time 189 invites will cover 60 points candidates from 5-may till some dates (approx 25 may-1june) depends but thereafter June -July month candidates will be in the queue to get the invitation. So don't loose ur hope. Mine case is later than Urs. My EOI IS in September month so I think I need to wait may be till Jan or February. 





bharathi039 said:


> Its very disappointing to see how 60 points backlog is moving for 2613 in 189 category.. Hope NSW speeds up the invitation process and flood with invites by Christmas. I think SS is the only hope even for 60 pointers in 2613 with EOI submitted later than July 2015.
> 
> Hoping for the best..


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

6 November invitations have cleared till 4 September for 60 points clients for non pro-rata occupations.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Any idea for 261312 category? Hope Sept. EOI submitted candidates will be invited soon.




jdesai said:


> 6 November invitations have cleared till 4 September for 60 points clients for non pro-rata occupations.


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi All, 

I am following NSW invitation from last few months and came to know about 2 surprising cases for invitation of ICT Business Analyst profile with 55+5 points. 

How can this be possible as numbers of other candidate with higher marks are still waiting for nomination. But a factor which differentiates both of these candidates are their usage of agents or immigration services provider for filing their EOI and all. 

So, any take what is the logical reason or does the use of agents make any difference for NSW invitation ?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Jeevmis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am following NSW invitation from last few months and came to know about 2 surprising cases for invitation of ICT Business Analyst profile with 55+5 points.
> 
> ...


if you are competing with 55 pointers than your institute of study and ielts will mater a lot thats what my agent told me


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

kaazme said:


> if you are competing with 55 pointers than your institute of study and ielts will mater a lot thats what my agent told me


i did masters and got 7.5 in IELTS but missed in writing 6.5, still yet to get invite with 65 points


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

Jeevmis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am following NSW invitation from last few months and came to know about 2 surprising cases for invitation of ICT Business Analyst profile with 55+5 points.
> 
> ...


my agent is from Australia, one of the best in country but am yet to get invite  so i dont think this has anything to do with agent. First preference goes to english, then work experience study etc etc i guess


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi All,m

I guess today is 1st invite round for November month. 

Any Accountants ( 221111) with 65 points got invite from DIBP ?


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

Vaishu1024 said:


> Hi All,m
> 
> I guess today is 1st invite round for November month.
> 
> Any Accountants ( 221111) with 65 points got invite from DIBP ?


Hi, i guess for accountants minimum point for getting invite is 70 at this moment


----------



## mahender8 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Hi*



leap said:


> EOI submission date is 7/1/2015
> Occupation code is 263111


Hi Leap,

Your EOI submission date is 1st July 2015???

Have u got NSW nomination for 263111 or still waiting???


----------



## mahender8 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi,

Anyone who got invitation from NSW for 263111 category for 55+5 points..

pls let me know...as i am asking from different consultant they are giving different answers...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

viv31085 said:


> Hi, i guess for accountants minimum point for getting invite is 70 at this moment


Not for NsW... 

They will have to fill quota of 4000 so they will invite the highest candidates.


----------



## mahender8 (Oct 8, 2013)

Bruce Bai said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am waiting for 190 NSW
> 
> ...


Hi Bruce bai..

have u got invitation or still waiting...If u know someone who got NSW invitation for 263111....


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Guys..

I got Victoria nomination and the invitation just now..

I will withdraw my NSW application soon.. :yo:


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

shivily said:


> Guys..
> 
> I got Victoria nomination and the invitation just now..
> 
> I will withdraw my NSW application soon.. :yo:


Many Congratulations to you ! Can you please tell me which technology u are working on and can you please share your CV please. How many years of exprience you have ? I will be applying for Victoria very soon and am also a software engineer. Tensed as they are rejecting many of the appliaction basing upon CV.

Your help is much appreciated. 

Thanks
Pradyush


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

shivily said:


> Guys..
> 
> I got Victoria nomination and the invitation just now..
> 
> I will withdraw my NSW application soon.. :yo:


Congrats Shivily and excellent. It is the brilliant step. This NSW sucks. Victoria is far superior in every manner. 

I wish I had 7 band and got Vic SS. Now PTE also showed me doors. 

BTW, Vic has a tremendous job openings. Rest assured enjoy your selection and plan ahead. Believe me or not even you get 189, you have to search jobs in Vic only. So 190 Vic and 189 really doesn't matter unless you have relative or friend in another state.


----------



## ssAus (Oct 21, 2015)

190 NSW turned INVITED today.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ssAus said:


> 190 NSW turned INVITED today.


Congrats!

Please update your details in the tracker table.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

I really do not understand why people who can claim 60 points without SS points are applying this visa. Obviously I am not talking about software engineers or accountants/auditors as their occupation pro-rata for independent skilled visa (189); or if there is any other occupation who has the same situation. But people of other occupations without such a problem who have 60 points would be invited to apply for 189 later and sooner and most probably it would progress much more quickly compared to NSW SS. I mean even if it doesn't, probably you could get the state invitation 1-2 months earlier compared to the independent visa 189, but there is waiting procces for getting the nomination before applying the actual visa, so in the end it balances each other out or you only gain 1 month, maybe even couple of weeks. Is it really worth it ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> I really do not understand why people who can claim 60 points without SS points are applying this visa. Obviously I am not talking about software engineers or accountants/auditors as their occupation pro-rata for independent skilled visa; or if there is any other occupation who has the same situation. But people of other occupations without such a problem who have 60 points would be invited to apply for 189 later and sooner and most probably it would progress much more quickly compared to NSW SS.


I think people who apply for NSW SS with 60+ points are:

Soft. Eng
ICT BAs
Acc

+

Those anzsco which are only on NSW sol.

I dont think much of other apply.


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Congrats Shivily and excellent. It is the brilliant step. This NSW sucks. Victoria is far superior in every manner.
> 
> I wish I had 7 band and got Vic SS. Now PTE also showed me doors.
> 
> BTW, Vic has a tremendous job openings. Rest assured enjoy your selection and plan ahead. Believe me or not even you get 189, you have to search jobs in Vic only. So 190 Vic and 189 really doesn't matter unless you have relative or friend in another state.


Even i submitted Vic today(after long wait for NSW),i got invite in an hour.
My points :
55+5(ss),
Software Engineer.

Thanks 
Kusams


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Many Congratulations to you ! Can you please tell me which technology u are working on and can you please share your CV please. How many years of exprience you have ? I will be applying for Victoria very soon and am also a software engineer. Tensed as they are rejecting many of the appliaction basing upon CV.
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> ...



Hello Pradyush,
Thank You.
I am 6 years experienced in Mainframe Technologies..
Please pm me if you think my CV would be of use to you as I am from MF background..

Thanks,
Shivily


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kusams said:


> Even i submitted Vic today(after long wait for NSW),i got invite in an hour. My points : 55+5(ss), Software Engineer. Thanks Kusams


You got invited by vic in an hour?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Last year when I applied for Skill assessment, Engineers Australia has shown my Experience at assessment letter is 8 Years 7 months. Still now I am working at the same dept of the same company. During submitting EOI, I have putted starting date of my job, but kept blank the job ending date as I am still working at the same company. As the highest skill point is 15 for equal or greater than 8 years experience, hence I have below queries- 

1. @EOI, will I put the job ending date as shown in assessment letter?

2. if I don't put job ending date, few months later my experience will be exceeded 10 years, then there will be changed anything in total points or will it change my Date of Effect (DOE) automatically..? 

If DOE has been changed automatically, it will shift me towards the below position at the invitation pipeline.

Dear experts, please suggest..


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

shivily said:


> Hello Pradyush,
> Thank You.
> I am 6 years experienced in Mainframe Technologies..
> Please pm me if you think my CV would be of use to you as I am from MF background..
> ...


Thank you Shivily. I have pm you my details. Please check.

Regards,
Pradyush


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Kusams said:


> Even i submitted Vic today(after long wait for NSW),i got invite in an hour.
> 
> My points :
> 
> ...



Mate.. What is your english score.. Does it work if someone applies with 6 band for vic


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Hmmm this is quite unexpected. I know a few ICT BA people who has 60+5 points who are still waiting for an inivitayion. Are you sure your acquaintance only has 55+5?


I was surprised. I saw the mail


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Mate.. What is your english score.. Does it work if someone applies with 6 band for vic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Yes I am with band 6 and with AUS exp.
currently I am in Australia.,as per policy VIC Govnt should give high priority to the people who are working in AUS with 457.


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

Kusams said:


> Yes I am with band 6 and with AUS exp.
> currently I am in Australia.,as per policy VIC Govnt should give high priority to the people who are working in AUS with 457.


doesnt Victoria require a minimum of 7 band in each IELTS module ?


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

viv31085 said:


> doesnt Victoria require a minimum of 7 band in each IELTS module ?


For SE ,band 6 minimum.


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

Kusams said:


> For SE ,band 6 minimum.


I just checked and it is 7 for all ICT?

135112 ICT Project Manager 7.0 in each band Three years 
261111 ICT Business Analyst 7.0 in each band Five years .
261112 Systems Analyst 7.0 in each band Three years 
261311 Analyst Programmer 7.0 in each band Three years 
261312 Developer Programmer 7.0 in each band Three years 
261313 Software Engineer 7.0 in each band Three years 
261314 Software Tester 7.0 in each band Three years 
261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec 7.0 in each band Three years

262111 Database Administrator 7.0 in each band Three years 
262112 ICT Security Specialist 7.0 in each band Three years 
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer 7.0 in each band Three years


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

fragman said:


> I just checked and it is 7 for all ICT?
> 
> 135112 ICT Project Manager 7.0 in each band Three years
> 261111 ICT Business Analyst 7.0 in each band Five years .
> ...


Ya ...seems to be they have updated.


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi All,

I have planned to apply 190 NSW SS as I have just passed by PTEA and already accessed by skills with ACS. Now, my question is 

what is the probability or duration to receive invite after EOI when applied with 60 (55 + 5) ?

Are we getting invite for 60 (55 + 5) or we need more points ? 

I scored 77 in PTEA and I can't again prepare and try to score 79 because sick of studying English. 

Please answer my queries above, It will be a great help. Thanks

Regards
Ravi


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think people who apply for NSW SS with 60+ points are:
> 
> Soft. Eng
> ICT BAs
> ...


External Auditors like me as well


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

I lodged my EOI on 17-9-2015 for NSW under external auditor with 60 + 5. What are my chances of getting invitation? Your inputs would really appreciated!!


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> viv31085 said:
> 
> 
> > i applied for NSW SS on feb, 2015 with 55 + 5 points and waited till october , but nothing happened, again i updated my EOI on Oct,2015 with 60+ 5 points, hope i get lucky this time
> ...


Hi Andrew,

How you can say this as I am too in the same boat.


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

Kusams said:


> Ya ...seems to be they have updated.


I have checked it right now and 7 in each band is still required. I get confused :confused2:


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

hi 
I'm ict business analyst 
60+5 points 
ielts 7 each 
Eoi submitted july 

till now no invitation is that ok????


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

nasti said:


> I have checked it right now and 7 in each band is still required. I get confused :confused2:


Even am wonder ...I applied Vic SS (with 6 only)on Oct 27th 2015, and I got reply asking employment confirmation letter to justify i am working in Melbourne and I produced the same on Nov 4th.

I got mail yesterday saying VIC SS approval and apply visa button is enabled in EOI.

Current Scores are updated on 23 Sep 2015.

Thanks
Kusams


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Just out of curiosity...which was the last EOI date, and point for ICT business analyst 261111 invited by NSW? I applied with 65+5 points on 7/10/2015, and still waiting for the invite. Would apprecite some information.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Kusams said:


> Even am wonder ...I applied Vic SS (with 6 only)on Oct 27th 2015, and I got reply asking employment confirmation letter to justify i am working in Melbourne and I produced the same on Nov 4th.
> 
> I got mail yesterday saying VIC SS approval and apply visa button is enabled in EOI.
> 
> ...


Kusams,

Are you sure you got with band 6 in ICT profession for 190 SS? As per website it is band 7 from the past 18 months which I have been closely watching. I know that Vic is not strict on high points. All they give preference to skills and employment capabilities with English band 7 as minimum.

Please reply to help everyone in this forum.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

ssAus said:


> 190 NSW turned INVITED today.


Congrats! Please update your signature as it says you were invited in Skillselect on 06/10 instead of 06/11.


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

I dont know who is the moderator of this forum, but i would really appreciate if he or she can reply to my query.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ind79 said:


> I dont know who is the moderator of this forum, but i would really appreciate if he or she can reply to my query.


You can check in the tracker, most people updates their status there.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Ind79 said:


> I dont know who is the moderator of this forum, but i would really appreciate if he or she can reply to my query.


The couple of dozen moderators of ExpatForum are unpaid volunteers. 

We are here to ensure that all the separate country forums stay under control and that people follow the rules: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

We will also tidy up threads, manage posts generally, sometimes move posts around, delete multiple postings and so on.

Most of us very rarely answer specific queries, even though some of us may be experts in particular areas - we often have hundreds of posts to moderate each day, and have our own lives too! 

Forum members are generally very kind, and very good at sharing information, but you may need to be patient at times. 

kaju


----------



## shamisoman (Aug 19, 2015)

hey I applied for my 190 visa on may. but still now I did n't get. can you please say what to do


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

Kusams said:


> Even am wonder ...I applied Vic SS (with 6 only)on Oct 27th 2015, and I got reply asking employment confirmation letter to justify i am working in Melbourne and I produced the same on Nov 4th.
> 
> I got mail yesterday saying VIC SS approval and apply visa button is enabled in EOI.
> 
> ...


Hi Kusams, i have been checking Victoria SS for the past 12-15 months and it says minimum requirement for Victoria SS is 5 yrs of experience as ICT BA and 7 band in each module of IELTS

How is it even possible to apply with 6 in IELTS ? if that the case even i can apply for Vic SS , this is confusing


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sush1 said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> How you can say this as I am too in the same boat.


Sush, this post was posted by me not andrew


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi ssAus, r u confirm that NSW started invite? You have any evidence to known who got the state nomination under 190 visa


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Is NSW start to invite all applicants or the situation is still same?
No invitations for engineers since july15.
Many candidates r fed up now.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Andrew was saying that we can get an invite under 189. So wanted to know, what kind of analysis was done to get to this conclusion.



viv31085 said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Andrew,
> ...


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

Guys re NSW SS none has any clue whatsoever , all we can do is keep calm and wait for invite


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

viv31085 said:


> Hi Kusams, i have been checking Victoria SS for the past 12-15 months and it says minimum requirement for Victoria SS is 5 yrs of experience as ICT BA and 7 band in each module of IELTS
> 
> How is it even possible to apply with 6 in IELTS ? if that the case even i can apply for Vic SS , this is confusing


Am not sure about BA...mine was SE. When I seen last May month it was 6 only for SE. Recently on Sep 23 they changed to 7.
So it seems to be VIC is not that much concerned about points if they get right profile and demand.

Thanks
Kusams


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Kusams,
> 
> Are you sure you got with band 6 in ICT profession for 190 SS? As per website it is band 7 from the past 18 months which I have been closely watching. I know that Vic is not strict on high points. All they give preference to skills and employment capabilities with English band 7 as minimum.
> 
> Please reply to help everyone in this forum.


Hi,
When I seen last May month it was 6 only for SE. Recently on Sep 23 they changed to 7.
So it seems to be VIC is not that much concerned about points if they get right profile and demand.

Thanks
Kusams


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Kusams said:


> Hi,
> When I seen last May month it was 6 only for SE. Recently on Sep 23 they changed to 7.
> So it seems to be VIC is not that much concerned about points if they get right profile and demand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

indy2aus said:


> Kusams said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi, I got this mail before sending invite...

""""
Dear xxxx

*

Thank you for your email.*

*

We*are not able to locate the Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted with the EOI ID*E0005476007provided.* If*the applicant has*been invited to apply for the Skilled Independent (189) visa on the same EOI ID, we will not able to view the EOI.*

*

Should you wish to*continue with the nomination*by Victoria for the Skilled Nominated (190) visa*you will need to*confirm in*SkillSelect*that the EOI is valid:*SkillSelect.gov.au*and*provide us with anupdate.* Alternatively you may provide a*new EOIreference.

*

If you do not respond within*two*weeks thenomination*will be withdrawn and the file closed.

"”"""
I immediately created new one and sent after that I got another mail saying...
"""
Thank you for*accepting the Victorian Government Nomination, and providing*the*SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI)*reference.*

*

We have now nominated*the EOI*through SkillSelect.* Should the requirements for a*190 - Skilled Nominated*visa*be met, the*Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)*will*send an invitation*to apply*for the visa,*subject to occupation ceilings.

*

As per the nomination obligations,*ensure that you inform the Victorian Government of*the*visa application*transaction*reference number when the*application is lodged with DIBP, and subsequent outcome of the visa application.

*

We look forward to hearing from you again soon.

*""""

Thats all I did...as I told in my earlier post VIC might not concerned about points if they got correct profile...

Please let me know if you need more info...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey guys,

Did anyone on 2613xx with 65 points got an invite after July this year?


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

spark92 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Did anyone on 2613xx with 65 points got an invite after July this year?


If you mean 65 points including 5 points for SS, I did, late last October.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Appledeuce said:


> If you mean 65 points including 5 points for SS, I did, late last October.


Yeah including SS.

I am quite surprised that I wasn't still invited.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

spark92 said:


> Yeah including SS.
> 
> I am quite surprised that I wasn't still invited.


When's your EOI's doe and what are your English test scores?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Appledeuce said:


> When's your EOI's doe and what are your English test scores?


I'm 261313 (Soft Eng)

DOE is 21st of July 2015

IELTS is 8.5, 8, 7.5, 8.5

1 yr Aussie work exp.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

spark92 said:


> I'm 261313 (Soft Eng)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is strange...seems NSW is picking the people with no solid criteria... May be following criteria applied in ur case........points-> English-> total exp ... In your case first 2 criteria marched .. So they picked based on exp...seems no value for date of eoi lodge 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> This is strange...seems NSW is picking the people with no solid criteria... May be following criteria applied in ur case........points-> English-> total exp ... In your case first 2 criteria marched .. So they picked based on exp...seems no value for date of eoi lodge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


NSW follows a definite pattern here. Last week few 2613 65 pointers(60+5) were invited. But, all of them had 8+(superior) in IELTS and no surprise that, spark92 was not invited yet (he/she has 7.5 in IELTS). 

If NSW picks up candidates for next round of invitation, definitely Spark92 would get as he falls in the next criteria ( 65 pts with 7+). *Just I sense, the waiting time for NSW invite for 2613 with 65(60 + 5) points and 7+ is about to end in few weeks*.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Any engineering technologist got invitation???


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

bharathi039 said:


> NSW follows a definite pattern here. Last week few 2613 65 pointers(60+5) were invited. But, all of them had 8+(superior) in IELTS and no surprise that, spark92 was not invited yet (he/she has 7.5 in IELTS).
> 
> If NSW picks up candidates for next round of invitation, definitely Spark92 would get as he falls in the next criteria ( 65 pts with 7+). *Just I sense, the waiting time for NSW invite for 2613 with 65(60 + 5) points and 7+ is about to end in few weeks*.


Sorry but who are they? I'm also concerned that they don't get Software Engineers but other 2613xx ones (Analyst programmer and developer programmer ones). Were any of them 261313 (Software Engineer)?

Essentially we know the federal government classifies us as 2613xx but NSW doesn't have to do that (despite 3 of the occupations are the same; it's just the preference).


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Sorry but who are they? I'm also concerned that they don't get Software Engineers but other 2613xx ones (Analyst programmer and developer programmer ones). Were any of them 261313 (Software Engineer)?
> 
> Essentially we know the federal government classifies us as 2613xx but NSW doesn't have to do that (despite 3 of the occupations are the same; it's just the preference).


There were posts in this same thread posted last week of Oct who were invited from 2613. You can just scroll around to see it.

Reg your point about SE and other 2613, I don't think NSW would have any discrimination in this case.All I can presume is, we don't have any one here with 261313 and 8+. If at all, any Software engineer following this thread would have posted here. 
Also, remember that when NSW starts to invite 2613 with 7+, there might be huge number of applicants. This means, they might still apply next level filter to streamline and break the invitation sets.


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

what about me guys 
261111
60 + 5 
ielts 7

not invited plz answer me


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> There were posts in this same thread posted last week of Oct who were invited from 2613. You can just scroll around to see it.
> 
> Reg your point about SE and other 2613, I don't think NSW would have any discrimination in this case.All I can presume is, we don't have any one here with 261313 and 8+. If at all, any Software engineer following this thread would have posted here.
> Also, remember that when NSW starts to invite 2613 with 7+, there might be huge number of applicants. This means, they might still apply next level filter to streamline and break the invitation sets.


All,

I have done some deep dive analysis on this invitation story. 

Last year, first South Australia and Vic opened invitations and absorbed most of the band 7 folks. Then Vic and SA closed their invitation process for last year in Oct only and then NSW opened and start sending, in fact it was flooding with invitations, left and right. So all folks whoever with band 7 and band 6 with high exp most of them got it. 

This is the most optimal way of absorbing candidates into the country. The way this system is designed terrific. 

So, maximum with 65 or band 7 people go to 189 regularly. Then band 7 with 55 or 60 will go to Vic or SA until some point as they are very active in sending invitations. Then remaining will be absorbed into NSW for the 2nd part of the year.

We cannot say anything at this point of time who will get invitations in coming months. But definitely, this year has more number of applications than ever before. So play your cards safely based on the way system is designed. 

Please remember this is an immigration affair and sometimes you may get or may not get. Only thing is,we can try to improve scores from our side. Rest is on the process. Have positive outlook.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

how long will it take for me get an ITA from NSW if I apply now guys?

I have 8+ in overall (my PTE overall is 84)

and I will have 60 points (with of course SS in January my score becomes 65)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

> The NSW Department of Industry has advised that they have recently begun issuing invitations for the 190 State Nomination visa. While the rate of nominations since July has been limited, NSW anticipates nominating another 4,000 skilled candidates for the 190 visa in 2015-16 with a ramp up of invitations in the coming months.


I cant publish source here, the link to the source is on immitraccker in news section.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

andreyx108b said:


> I cant publish source here, the link to the source is on immitraccker in news section.


Sorry but it's some guy named Singh Dayal put it on Facebook. It says:

The NSW Department of Industry has advised that they have recently begun issuing invitations for the 190 State Nomination visa.

There is no news about that on this site:
Selecting Applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales

So I call it BS.


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

I agree with you buddy. There is no authencity of this information.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

spark92 said:


> Sorry but it's some guy named Singh Dayal put it on Facebook. It says:
> 
> The NSW Department of Industry has advised that they have recently begun issuing invitations for the 190 State Nomination visa.
> 
> ...


LOL I don't understand why people would make up stuff like this. I mean, NSW has been issuing invitations since July anyway.


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

I applied for NSW under ICT BA with 65+5 points on Oct 7, with overall PTE score of 84.5 (90,90,82,76), and with 2.4 yrs of Aussie exp, and currently working in Sydney, but still no news of the invite.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Off-topic question guys:

Do you know when DIBP/NSW migration department will be closed for the holidays?


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't think it will be closed. Last year 189 had 2 rounds in Dec, and 2 rounds in Jan. I believe invitations are issued by the system, and not manually.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ind79 said:


> I don't think it will be closed. Last year 189 had 2 rounds in Dec, and 2 rounds in Jan. I believe invitations are issued by the system, and not manually.


It will be closed due to Christmas and New Year, but as rounds are automatic it wont have effect.


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey Andre, thanks for confirming mate. Would you have some clue when can I expect the invite from NSW? I applied on 7th Oct with 65+5 points under ICT BA with 84.5 in PTE. I know its hard to tell, but would really appreciate if you can provide some clue.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Just submitted the NSW SS. now I am on the list.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ind79 said:


> Hey Andre, thanks for confirming mate. Would you have some clue when can I expect the invite from NSW? I applied on 7th Oct with 65+5 points under ICT BA with 84.5 in PTE. I know its hard to tell, but would really appreciate if you can provide some clue.


Mate, can say, i am same anzsco and PTE 84 got invite in 8 days... So for you I think its going to be very soon.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, can say, i am same anzsco and PTE 84 got invite in 8 days... So for you I think its going to be very soon.


I have PTE 83 so can I get it very soon?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Any engineering technologist got invitation???


not yet bro and worried a lot that they might not invite any


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> not yet bro and worried a lot that they might not invite any


I think at the end of march 16 we might get ITA.
I am afraid because engineering technologist is flagged occupation for next year.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ind79 said:


> I applied for NSW under ICT BA with 65+5 points on Oct 7, with overall PTE score of 84.5 (90,90,82,76), and with 2.4 yrs of Aussie exp, and currently working in Sydney, but still no news of the invite.


Why don't you try to improve your pte score? You're pretty closer in having 79+ for each skill!


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi all.
need to understand 190 visa category little better. I currently have 60pts ict ba.. With 5 pts I can improve my chances.

It says its conditional visa and you have to stay for 2 yrs. Now will it be pr visa or I will have to apply for pr again after 2yrs. Will it cost me more then as compared to 189... 

My friend is saying not to take this route.. As pr is better than 190..

Please guide me


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> I think at the end of march 16 we might get ITA.
> I am afraid because engineering technologist is flagged occupation for next year.


we can pray that it remains safe and engineering technologist are really on prayers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi all. need to understand 190 visa category little better. I currently have 60pts ict ba.. With 5 pts I can improve my chances. It says its conditional visa and you have to stay for 2 yrs. Now will it be pr visa or I will have to apply for pr again after 2yrs. Will it cost me more then as compared to 189... My friend is saying not to take this route.. As pr is better than 190.. Please guide me


Its the same as 188, but you have to stay for 2 years in the state that nominales you.


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

viv31085 said:


> Hi Kusams, i have been checking Victoria SS for the past 12-15 months and it says minimum requirement for Victoria SS is 5 yrs of experience as ICT BA and 7 band in each module of IELTS
> 
> How is it even possible to apply with 6 in IELTS ? if that the case even i can apply for Vic SS , this is confusing


Hi ,
here is the answer..Hope it will clear your confusion...
Good luck
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

"""
English language

All applicants must have an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) score of at least six in each band score. Certain occupations require a higher standard of English for the purpose of state nomination - these occupations are specified on the State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria.

Alternative English language tests will be accepted. Applicants should obtain the IELTS equivalent in any of the following DIBP accepted language tests: OET, TOEFL iBT, PTE Academic and Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE).

Applicants who are currently working in their nominated occupation in Victoria and have been for at least six months, may be exempt from meeting higher English language requirements and should apply for nomination. 

Please note that:

If you are a citizen of the USA, UK, Canada, Republic of Ireland or New Zealand, you are not required to submit an English language test.
If you are required to provide an English language test, you must upload a scanned copy of your test results as part of the online nomination application.
""""


Thanks
kusams


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

I am hoping this week few invitations will come.So please be vigilant.


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

hi andrey & all who got invited, just wondering.. has NSW called your employer to check on your job desc,etc? i know it should be DIBP but I just want to prepare.

FYI, I am not claiming any points from my work experience, but since NSW ask for full resume then there's always a chance they might call.

thanks!


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Good luck to everyone!

Just a suggestion, instead of being anxious and checking your mail every hour or so, try not to worry too much and focus your attention on other things. To be honest, when I submitted my EOI, I didn't have high hopes of getting invited for 190, let alone 189, and I accepted the reality that I won't be invited for 189 till next year, so I focused on looking for IT-related jobs and also tried to read up on getting 5 points from Community Language translating skills. Then one day, boom, I just saw an email from NSW with the invitation.  YOu know what they say about trying to boil water... if you watch it closely, it will take forever to boil.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello, I want to withdraw the NSW EOI, I cannot see a withdraw button there. Is it the SUSPEND one. Please suggest.
I want to do that soon, let me not waste an invite, I know it's painful.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> Hello, I want to withdraw the NSW EOI, I cannot see a withdraw button there. Is it the SUSPEND one. Please suggest.
> I want to do that soon, let me not waste an invite, I know it's painful.


Yup. Just hit Suspend. Good luck to your visa application!


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

What are the chances of 55+5 engineering technologists?
I think game will be hard and would go upto march 2016 for invitation.
Any comments on this.
Pls share experience


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> What are the chances of 55+5 engineering technologists?
> I think game will be hard and would go upto march 2016 for invitation.
> Any comments on this.
> Pls share experience


lol wait till 30 june 2016


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> hi andrey & all who got invited, just wondering.. has NSW called your employer to check on your job desc,etc? i know it should be DIBP but I just want to prepare.
> 
> FYI, I am not claiming any points from my work experience, but since NSW ask for full resume then there's always a chance they might call.
> 
> thanks!


My employer and I did not get any calls from NSW.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

I have heard a news from one of my friends who visited an agent recently though I am not sure about the news authenticity-

NSW is now completing last year's quota, currently inviting some high point holders. These position are in blank as all invited peoples did not get nomination finally in 2014-15. Hence, the actual invitation for this financial year (4000 new positions) is still not started yet. 
For example, from DIBP state invitation table, it is found that NSW invited around 4070 peoples for 2014-15 year. But, the fact is that all invited people didn't get nomination, some are rejected during final judgment. If the numbers of rejection were suppose to 100-300 out of total 4070 invitations, NSW is now fulfil those shortage from the current high point holders. 

So, more and more invitations are coming soon to fill-up the 2015-16 quota. Stay tune with this forum and watch the situation.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> I have heard a news from one of my friends who visited an agent recently though I am not sure about the news authenticity-
> 
> NSW is now completing last year's quota, currently inviting some high point holders. These position are in blank as all invited peoples did not get nomination finally in 2014-15. Hence, the actual invitation for this financial year (4000 new positions) is still not started yet.
> For example, from DIBP state invitation table, it is found that NSW invited around 4070 peoples for 2014-15 year. But, the fact is that all invited people didn't get nomination, some are rejected during final judgment. If the numbers of rejection were suppose to 100-300 out of total 4070 invitations, NSW is now fulfil those shortage from the current high point holders.
> ...


could be possible because if they they sent lot of invitation at the end of last year it doesnt mean all were accepted


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

sferns said:


> My employer and I did not get any calls from NSW.


Did you write any letter to NSW? Such as your intentions etc?


----------



## Gshone (May 3, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> I have heard a news from one of my friends who visited an agent recently though I am not sure about the news authenticity-
> 
> NSW is now completing last year's quota, currently inviting some high point holders. These position are in blank as all invited peoples did not get nomination finally in 2014-15. Hence, the actual invitation for this financial year (4000 new positions) is still not started yet.
> For example, from DIBP state invitation table, it is found that NSW invited around 4070 peoples for 2014-15 year. But, the fact is that all invited people didn't get nomination, some are rejected during final judgment. If the numbers of rejection were suppose to 100-300 out of total 4070 invitations, NSW is now fulfil those shortage from the current high point holders.
> ...


 So this is a good news then if you have a visa until next year. 

I'm going to put my EOI in this week as soon as i received my CPA assesment with 60+5 points.

My immigration adviser said only orana is now open for accountants. Is this true on visa 190?


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> I cant publish source here, the link to the source is on immitraccker in news section.


Hey Andrey, 
I have just submitted an EOI today, do you reckon they'll consider me for this round of invitation?


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Are there any aeronautical engineers in this thread who could give us their experience in the 190 NSW nomination ? 
Thanx. 
Cheers.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> I have heard a news from one of my friends who visited an agent recently though I am not sure about the news authenticity-
> 
> NSW is now completing last year's quota, currently inviting some high point holders. These position are in blank as all invited peoples did not get nomination finally in 2014-15. Hence, the actual invitation for this financial year (4000 new positions) is still not started yet.
> For example, from DIBP state invitation table, it is found that NSW invited around 4070 peoples for 2014-15 year. But, the fact is that all invited people didn't get nomination, some are rejected during final judgment. If the numbers of rejection were suppose to 100-300 out of total 4070 invitations, NSW is now fulfil those shortage from the current high point holders.
> ...


There is no such thing like that


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

sferns said:


> My employer and I did not get any calls from NSW.


Thanks for answering!


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello

Just want to understand about the employment verification process of dibp
What are te chances of getting the employment verification
Or it's totally a sampling


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

My old company is close. No contacts.

I only have an experience certificate. What can be done in these situation ?
Please advise !!


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> Just want to understand about the employment verification process of dibp
> What are te chances of getting the employment verification
> Or it's totally a sampling


if you are claiming experience points than higher chances of strict verification.
they can call the person who issued you the certificate and ask each and every detail about you.
They can send the person personally to your office as well.
they can verify through email is.

they can ask to submit different documents. 

if you are on paid job than don't worry.

keep in mind YES that there is verification.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> Just want to understand about the employment verification process of dibp
> What are te chances of getting the employment verification
> Or it's totally a sampling


If NSW do not then I would expect DIBP would after nomination so either way you should be prepared for it


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone got invites?


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi People!
I've got 55+5 Points. 
My occupation is Aeronautical Engineer. 
What are my chances of getting an invitation from NSW ?
Any information will be greatly appreciated. 
Thanx.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lahmstanley said:


> Hi People! I've got 55+5 Points. My occupation is Aeronautical Engineer. What are my chances of getting an invitation from NSW ? Any information will be greatly appreciated. Thanx.


Mate, i first time hear about candidate with this anzsco... ))) so cant say)) usually rare anzsco get an invite quicker )))


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanx mate, let's hope you are right. 
6 months ?


----------



## franktu (Nov 5, 2015)

what is opportunity to receive invitation for external auditor with 70 points (65+5)
Age: 30
Ielts:10
PY program:5
Bachelor degree:15
2 years studying in AUs: 5
State nomination: 5


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

I got 5 extra points now I have total 65+5 for 190 under taxation accountabt and external auditor and 65 for 189 I updated my points yesterday my Eoi was lodged on 21 August now will this change my EOI doe,??


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

yes the date of submitted will be changed.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Any trend forecast for analyst programmer category persons that when can they expect invitations ? Should they wait with total 60 points in 189 category? Don't know how trend is going on ?


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Good day,

Did anyone receive invite for ICT Business Analyst this week from NSW?


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

I recently applied for 190 visa with NSW via skillselect portal.

Are we meant to receive any confirmation mail by NSW Team on submission or acceptance of the application ? If yes, then in how many days this mail comes, any idea ?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

My 8 years work experience will completed in march 2016.
I assessed as 7.5 years engg technologist.
Is dibp give grace for 5-6 months?
Is this possible to get 15 points after grace


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> My 8 years work experience will completed in march 2016.
> I assessed as 7.5 years engg technologist.
> Is dibp give grace for 5-6 months?
> Is this possible to get 15 points after grace


i dont think so. march 2016 when really 8 year will be completed than you can claim points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> My 8 years work experience will completed in march 2016.
> I assessed as 7.5 years engg technologist.
> Is dibp give grace for 5-6 months?
> Is this possible to get 15 points after grace


they might gave you a grace of a few days, in theory that is, however in order not to waste time of of COs and not to waste your money for refusal - better to wait till the day you hit 8 years. 

good luck.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> My 8 years work experience will completed in march 2016.
> I assessed as 7.5 years engg technologist.
> Is dibp give grace for 5-6 months?
> Is this possible to get 15 points after grace


Did you got the ACS report? 

Actually your experience gets calculated based on ACS report and ACS deducts min 2 years from experience .


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> Did you got the ACS report?
> 
> Actually your experience gets calculated based on ACS report and ACS deducts min 2 years from experience .


My assessment was carried out by engineers Australia.
Assessed 7.5 years relevant experience.


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

lahmstanley said:


> Hi People!
> I've got 55+5 Points.
> My occupation is Aeronautical Engineer.
> What are my chances of getting an invitation from NSW ?
> ...


Hi Mate,
I'm asking out of curiosity, just wanted to know the prospects of an Aeronautical jobs in NSW. Have you came across any?

Thanks
Thinkwise


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Some doubts, request everyone to provide their expert thoughts.

I recently applied for 190 visa with NSW via skillselect portal.

1. Are we meant to receive any confirmation mail by NSW Team on submission or acceptance of the application ? If yes, then in how many days this mail comes, any idea ?

2. Under 190 category, I understand, it is mandatory for applicant to live and work both only in the respective state. But is it mandatory to live and work (both) in rural areas of that state. eg:- I applied for NSW SS, will it be mandatory to live and work outside Sydney ?

3. Under 190 category, does the visa extension happen after 2 years again, due to verification of first 2 yrs constraint (work and live both in NSW) ?

4. I have also heard their are limitations on kids education, insurance, medical benefits or other benefits provided by government on 190 visa category. Is it true ?


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> Some doubts, request everyone to provide their expert thoughts.
> 
> I recently applied for 190 visa with NSW via skillselect portal.
> 
> ...


1. Nobody can tell. I'm at same situation. Same occupation, points. NSW state is quite slow with 190 visa invites during this year... Let's hope they start processing more and more visas next year. :fingerscrossed:
2. It's mandatory but in terms of moral obligation, not legal one. So, in theory, you can live anywhere in Australia you want BUT people don't recommend that, for moral sense, of course. Also, I don't think it's restricted to the rural areas!
3. No extension is needed. This is a PR. After 4 years you can apply for citizenship. Again, you have to live during the first 2 years at the state you were nominated.
4. None I heard of.

Good luck to us!


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

thinkwise said:


> Hi Mate, I'm asking out of curiosity, just wanted to know the prospects of an Aeronautical jobs in NSW. Have you came across any? Thanks Thinkwise


Hey mate,
The profession is mainly limited to defence jobs which require citizenship, but i've come across jobs that only list pr as a prerequisite, especially in the victoria area.(Melbourne)

Cheers


----------



## Kelly2015 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am submitting the EOI. I am considering both NSW and Victoria as the state nomination, but prefer NSW. I am wondering whether I can select NSW as a preferred state that I am seeking for the nomination in EOI. Can I update the EOI later in case the invitation is not coming in two or three months? 

I understand that Victoria does not need the EOI submitted before the application for the nomination of this state? Can I apply for Victoria nomination during the time I am waiting for NSW invitation?

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Kelly2015 (Nov 12, 2015)

shivily said:


> Guys..
> 
> I got Victoria nomination and the invitation just now..
> 
> I will withdraw my NSW application soon.. :yo:


Hi Shivily

Did you select NSW as the state you are seeking the nomination in your EOI?

I am considering both NSW and Victoria but I am not sure how I could select in the EOI! 

Thank you for your help.

Cheers


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Any invites?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Kelly2015 said:


> Hi Shivily
> 
> Did you select NSW as the state you are seeking the nomination in your EOI?
> 
> ...


Hello Kelly,
There is no limit on the EOIs an individual can submit..
I submitted two separate EOIs for both NSW and VIC.


----------



## Kelly2015 (Nov 12, 2015)

shivily said:


> Guys..
> 
> I got Victoria nomination and the invitation just now..
> 
> I will withdraw my NSW application soon.. :yo:





shivily said:


> Hello Kelly,
> There is no limit on the EOIs an individual can submit..
> I submitted two separate EOIs for both NSW and VIC.


Hi Shivily

Thank you very much for your reply! Very appreciated! It means that you created two EOI with two email addresses? I will do that!


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Is there any possibility of invitations from Nov to march 2016 for 55+5 pointers?


----------



## franktu (Nov 5, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Is there any possibility of invitations from Nov to march 2016 for 55+5 pointers?


I dont think so. I got 70 (65+5) points and i have been waiting for 19 days


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I believe depending on your occupation, there are possibilities for invitation. Some few 55 point applicants have already been invited during this migration year.


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

I have just received approval on the nomination by NSW. That was fast.. took 6 days only. Can't wait to get it done, wishing all the best for those who are waiting for nomination/approval out there.


----------



## franktu (Nov 5, 2015)

anyone knows what is going on with external auditor. I have 70 points and I am still waiting for almost 3 weeks.
Age: 30 points
Bachelor degree: 15 points
AUstralian study: 5 points
English: 10 points
Professional year: 5 points
State nomination: 5 points
TOtal: 70 points


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

I have applied for my NSW nomination yesterday. Does anyone knows how long this selection process takes ?


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

It says up to 12 weeks but normally people get it in 4-8 weeks depending on workload.keep calm and wait. nomination waiting is better than invite waiting .?


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> I have just received approval on the nomination by NSW. That was fast.. took 6 days only. Can't wait to get it done, wishing all the best for those who are waiting for nomination/approval out there.


Congrats


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

aoctavianus said:


> I have just received approval on the nomination by NSW. That was fast.. took 6 days only. Can't wait to get it done, wishing all the best for those who are waiting for nomination/approval out there.


Woot woot, congrats, and wow, 6 days! NSW want their freshly baked bread asap!


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

Has anyone got invitation for accounting for NSW state sponsorship? Are they inviting any?


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Woot woot, congrats, and wow, 6 days! NSW want their freshly baked bread asap!


Hope you get yours finalized soon too!


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

thinkwise said:


> Hi Mate,
> I'm asking out of curiosity, just wanted to know the prospects of an Aeronautical jobs in NSW. Have you came across any?
> 
> Thanks
> Thinkwise





ozengineer said:


> I believe depending on your occupation, there are possibilities for invitation. Some few 55 point applicants have already been invited during this migration year.


My occupation is engineering technologist and apply my eoi on 13.10.15 with 55 points.
I think chances r quite low.


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Any invitations folks? Its almost the end of the week, and so far haven't heard of any invitation.


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi all,
I have submiited my eoi and showed interest in NSW Only, 
Electrical engineer
Pte score 71
Total score 55+ 5 state sponsorship..
So any electrical engineer who got nominated recently or who had also applied,, 
Is there any chances to get nominated..??
Your answers will be appreciated


----------



## suman92 (Oct 21, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I believe depending on your occupation, there are possibilities for invitation. Some few 55 point applicants have already been invited during this migration year.


ozengineer i think you are a civil engineer and also applied for state sponsorship in NSW.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Tayyabb said:


> Hi all,
> I have submiited my eoi and showed interest in NSW Only,
> Electrical engineer
> Pte score 71
> ...


I am waiting since 1 year with 55+5 points. Presently, no hope for NSW190. Better to explore other pathways.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hopefully some invites will come tomorrow... Friday is their day.


----------



## Saboor26 (Oct 26, 2015)

Update on *NSW Nomination*. I Got my Nomination today *(12/11/2015)*. I have already Lodged My * visa application(190) External Auditor with DIBP*. It took *10 days from invitation to nomination*. Thanks God. Now Figers crossed on Visa Grant.* Please pray.*


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

Saboor26 said:


> Update on *NSW Nomination*. I Got my Nomination today *(12/11/2015)*. I have already Lodged My * visa application(190) External Auditor with DIBP*. It took *10 days from invitation to nomination*. Thanks God. Now Figers crossed on Visa Grant.* Please pray.*


Congrats Saboor! You're getting there, almost closer. You'll get your visa soon!


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

Regarding 190 visa, Do you guys know if the age factor is taking into consideration at the moment of the state invite nomination or afterwards, I mean, during the final "automatic" invite by DIBP ?


----------



## Saboor26 (Oct 26, 2015)

malbuquerque306 said:


> Congrats Saboor! You're getting there, almost closer. You'll get your visa soon!


Cheers Mate, I wish you get your desired outcome as well.


----------



## Saboor26 (Oct 26, 2015)

malbuquerque306 said:


> Regarding 190 visa, Do you guys know if the age factor is taking into consideration at the moment of the state invite nomination or afterwards, I mean, during the final "automatic" invite by DIBP ?


age factor only matters for your points. once you get an initial invite then it is irrelevant as long as you have provided them correct DOB.


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

What occupation you had.. ?


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Saboor26 said:


> Update on *NSW Nomination*. I Got my Nomination today *(12/11/2015)*. I have already Lodged My * visa application(190) External Auditor with DIBP*. It took *10 days from invitation to nomination*. Thanks God. Now Figers crossed on Visa Grant.* Please pray.*


Congratulations! 10 days is really a great turnaround time. Is that including weekends? My application for nomination turns 10 days old tomorrow, but it's a Saturday.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

It's Friday the 13th, guys! Cheers to exciting news all around!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Guys is NSW started calling for 55 pointers


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Guys something is wrong. I clicked on suspended the EOI couple of days back. 
But I got an invite now from NSW


----------



## franktu (Nov 5, 2015)

Saboor26 said:


> Update on *NSW Nomination*. I Got my Nomination today *(12/11/2015)*. I have already Lodged My * visa application(190) External Auditor with DIBP*. It took *10 days from invitation to nomination*. Thanks God. Now Figers crossed on Visa Grant.* Please pray.*


Hi, I also applied for NSW state nomination (subclass 190).
My point is 70 (65+5) with ielts 10 points.
My occupation is also external auditor.
Do you think i have to wait for long time.
Btw, When you click on EOI, the status is submitted, does it mean your profile is submitted and you are not invited yet ?


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> Guys something is wrong. I clicked on suspended the EOI couple of days back.
> But I got an invite now from NSW


you invited 65 point it is good news


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi, I just got NSW invitation today. EOI 9 Oct, General Accountant with 70 including SS.


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

I wish they invite ICT BA as well man. I applied EOI on 7 Oct with 70 including SS (PTE 85) and still waiting.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Invitation received


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Points break up and ANZCODE pls with date of submission. Thx






Makybe Diva said:


> Invitation received


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Points break up and ANZCODE pls with date of submission. Thx


See my signature for details


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

franktu said:


> Hi, I also applied for NSW state nomination (subclass 190).
> My point is 70 (65+5) with ielts 10 points.
> My occupation is also external auditor.
> Do you think i have to wait for long time.
> Btw, When you click on EOI, the status is submitted, does it mean your profile is submitted and you are not invited yet ?


I have just received an invitation as an external auditor with 60+5 with 20 for English.
Check your email.........

My status still says submitted and I assume will do until my nomination has been approved


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> I have just received an invitation as an external auditor with 60+5 with 20 for English.
> Check your email.........
> 
> My status still says submitted and I assume will do until my nomination has been approved


Great news I have same external auditor initially with 60+5 submitted Eoi on 21/09/15 updated to 65+5 on 11/11/15 I hope I get invited soon


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to the invited ones. Please update the tracker.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

What are my chances?

VISA Type: Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190)
ANZSCO Code: ICT Business Analyst - 261111
PTE: Proficient - (Points:L:71, R:66, S:77, W:66) - 17 October 2015
ACS Submitted: 09 October 2015
ACS Positive Response: 20 October 2015
EOI Submitted with 60 points: 27 Oct 2015

Invitation Received: XX
Visa Applied: XX
PCC: XX
Medicals: XX
CO: XX
Grant: XX


Experience: 4+ years in Business Analyst role
Education: Computer Science Engineering - JNT University, Andhra Pradesh, India


----------



## franktu (Nov 5, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> I have just received an invitation as an external auditor with 60+5 with 20 for English.
> Check your email.........
> 
> My status still says submitted and I assume will do until my nomination has been approved


the only thing is I updated my profile with 10 points extra from ielts on 23rd of October 2015 and I undated it again on 11/11/ 2015.
I am not quite sure whether or not it will affect on my invitation


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Guys something is wrong. I clicked on suspended the EOI couple of days back.
> But I got an invite now from NSW


Interesting..By the way, how much points you claim for language??


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

franktu said:


> the only thing is I updated my profile with 10 points extra from ielts on 23rd of October 2015 and I undated it again on 11/11/ 2015.
> I am not quite sure whether or not it will affect on my invitation


It shouldn't ? Although you have a later date than me you have more points....
Unless NSW take all EOIs at a certain date (before you updated) then they take a few days to issue the emails which may explain why Wolfskin got invited even though he suspended it on 9th ?


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

Makybe,

Could you please confirm the time you received the invite?
I am a 60 plus 5 auditor, with 20 points for language too. DOE 4 August 2015.

Haven't received my invite!!!!! 
Is it because I updated my EOI couple of days before? Didnt affect my points claim though.

Thanks


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> It shouldn't ? Although you have a later date than me you have more points....
> Unless NSW take all EOIs at a certain date (before you updated) then they take a few days to issue the emails which may explain why Wolfskin got invited even though he suspended it on 9th ?


Its a great news indeed! What you think my chances are to be getting invited? Appreciate your response.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

biriyani said:


> Makybe,
> 
> Could you please confirm the time you received the invite?
> I am a 60 plus 5 auditor, with 20 points for language too. DOE 4 August 2015.
> ...


01:08 UK time.
Sorry I'm unsure if the update affected it.

Could they be ranking us by actual language score and not just DIBP points that score gets you ?


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> 01:08 UK time.
> Sorry I'm unsure if the update affected it.
> 
> Could they be ranking us by actual language score and not just DIBP points that score gets you ?


Goddamn it. Updated my EOI with non relevant experience and pushed my EOI down the line. Got a 90 on the PTE.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Its a great news indeed! What you think my chances are to be getting invited? Appreciate your response.


You must be very close.
To be honest I wasn't expecting an invite this soon as I thought I was still a bit down the waiting list.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

biriyani said:


> Goddamn it. Updated my EOI with non relevant experience and pushed my EOI down the line. Got a 90 on the PTE.


I wouldn't have thought that would affect it. Have you marked all states ? I choose NSW only.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> You must be very close.
> To be honest I wasn't expecting an invite this soon as I thought I was still a bit down the waiting list.


Thanks Makybe for your response. Do you think my english score is 65+ so it may take next couple of months? Just seeking your opinion. Thanks


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> I wouldn't have thought that would affect it. Have you marked all states ? I choose NSW only.


Yeah checked just NSW and also checked the regional area box. The site says your place in the queue is only affected if your points claims get changed when you update your EOI. Mine did not.

Very peculiar indeed.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Thanks Makybe for your response. Do you think my english score is 65+ so it may take next couple of months? Just seeking your opinion. Thanks


It's a complete guess but maybe early in the New Year ?
My worry was that there will be unofficial caps in each occupation so as long as auditors aren't filled you should be ok.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

biriyani said:


> Yeah checked just NSW and also checked the regional area box. The site says your place in the queue is only affected if your points claims get changed when you update your EOI. Mine did not.
> 
> Very peculiar indeed.


You've got me worried my email is a hoax !
Did you have 4 x 90s for English when you submitted on 4th Aug ?


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> Invitation received


Congratulations Makybe.


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> You've got me worried my email is a hoax !
> Did you have 4 x 90s for English when you submitted on 4th Aug ?


That's true. DOE 4 August.

However, updated my EOI which did not affect my points claim recently.

Is the email from digital services?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Any 55+5 got invitation?
I think it will not happen in this financial year.


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Any invite for 2613 code ???


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

biriyani said:


> That's true. DOE 4 August.
> 
> However, updated my EOI which did not affect my points claim recently.
> 
> Is the email from digital services?



[email protected]
I hope you get an email soon - have you checked spam ?
My skillselect status hasn't changed so email is the only way to find out


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> [email protected]
> I hope you get an email soon - have you checked spam ?
> My skillselect status hasn't changed so email is the only way to find out


Thank you so much Makybe for sharing your facts with me.

I just found my invitation in THRASH!!!!!!!

Congratulations once again.


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

Got no invitation Today


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

biriyani said:


> Thank you so much Makybe for sharing your facts with me.
> 
> I just found my invitation in THRASH!!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations once again.


Fantastic !
It just didn't make sense why you hadn't received an invite.

Good luck with the rest of your application - I'll look out for your updates


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> Fantastic !
> It just didn't make sense why you hadn't received an invite.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of your application - I'll look out for your updates


Absolutely.

Looking to submit my application at the earliest. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Any 55+5 got invitation?
I think it will not happen in this financial year.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Nsw ss*


NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.

INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.


Just hang in and hope for the best!!!


----------



## Kusams (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.
> 
> Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.
> 
> ...


Welcome back jeeten!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank You Kusams!!!




Kusams said:


> Welcome back jeeten!!


----------



## anybody2 (Aug 8, 2015)

I got invitation for applying for State nomination today.
261313 Software-Engineer filed on Oct 29. 65 points 25 age, 10 english, 15 degree, 5 state, 10 work experience.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Congratulations!!!!



anybody2 said:


> I got invitation for applying for State nomination today.
> 261313 Software-Engineer filed on Oct 29. 65 points 25 age, 10 english, 15 degree, 5 state, 10 work experience.


----------



## chemgeek (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi guys, does anyone know of someone who either received or waiting for NSW SS under stream 2. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

I have been waiting for NSW invitation since end of 2013. My assessing authority took 17 weeks instead of usual 8 weeks and by the time I received positive assessment NSW SS quota was full for that year. I had to wait to for July 2014. I was not fortunate enough to get invite in the July and October 2014 rounds. Then in Feb 2015, my occupation has been removed from their priority list. I studied in NSW and working here now. My total points are 70+5. ( not eligible to apply to other states).
Thanks.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

anybody2 said:


> I got invitation for applying for State nomination today.
> 261313 Software-Engineer filed on Oct 29. 65 points 25 age, 10 english, 15 degree, 5 state, 10 work experience.


Congrats. It is quite clear that NSW has drilled down another filter for 2613 applicants with 60+5 points. After language points, its work experience.. Hope all 65 pointers get cleared soon


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

2613 60+5 
With English point 10 
Started getting invite that's a good sign
I think 2613 60+ 5 with work exp will be next


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
Just wanted to ask, between IELTS and PTE which one is better and has anyone done both and sort experienced one being easier than the other?
Thanx. 
Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Onshore said:


> 2613 60+5
> With English point 10
> Started getting invite that's a good sign
> I think 2613 60+ 5 with work exp will be next


but i think occupation also matters. i dont know when engineering technologist turn will come.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> but i think occupation also matters. i dont know when engineering technologist turn will come.



Hello kaazme

I m in the same boat like u.
My points r 55
Age - 30
Exp -10
Degree-15
English-0

Engg technologist.
Eoi date -13/10/15
But I think we have to wait long up to 3-4 months.

What do u think?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> but i think occupation also matters. i dont know when engineering technologist turn will come.


Hi kaazme
I m in same boat
Age-30
English-0
Degree-15
Exp-10
Total 55 
Engg technologist
Eoi date-13/10/15
I think we have to wait up to 3-4 months
What do u think?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello kaazme
> 
> I m in the same boat like u.
> My points r 55
> ...


I know you dear, I read your comments everyday.

my advise to you is that try to get 10 points in english and make your case straight forward or apply victoria if they allow you without 10 points in english.

with 55 points according to my agent the possible invitation could be in March 2016 and according to my guess it could be in june 2016.

Best of Luck.pray for your betterment. and try other options, try canada aswell.

keep in touch with me


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello guys

Nsw approved my state invitation and now will apply for subclass 190 with dibp


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> I knowVictoria with r, I read your comments everyday.
> 
> my advise to you is that try to get 10 points in english and make your case straight forward or apply victoria if they allow you without 10 points in english.
> 
> ...


I tried to improve my English scores many times but could not achieve 7 in each.
In may 2016 my work exp will be 8 years and get 5 more points.

Is it possible to apply to victoria with 6 bands as they mention
7 bands requirement on their website?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> I tried to improve my English scores many times but could not achieve 7 in each.
> In may 2016 my work exp will be 8 years and get 5 more points.
> 
> Is it possible to apply to victoria with 6 bands as they mention
> 7 bands requirement on their website?


i am not sure but my guess 7 each might be necessary for Victoria.
in March when you will have 5 points more apply 189 straight away.

TRY PTE you might get 10 point score easily. Take 1 or 2 month classes before exam.

dont loose hope about english try again with bit practice.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Nsw approved my state invitation and now will apply for subclass 190 with dibp


How long did approval take ?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> How long did approval take ?


Invitation received in 35 days and approval received in 13 days


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Both exams are equally challenging.

*IELTS* is completely paper based exam.
In IELTS, you speak face-to-face with the Rater, which for some test-takers is more comforting, while for others is more anxious-making.
*IELTS* has set time for each paper, and candidates can move forwards and backwards

*Whereas*

*PTE* is totally computer based.
In PTE Academic you speak into a microphone and the computer captures the audio. Again, this might be more relaxing for some people or more unsettling. (NOTE: your PTE speaking is evaluated by a computer program.)
*PTE* has section timings and can move forward only.




lahmstanley said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just wanted to ask, between IELTS and PTE which one is better and has anyone done both and sort experienced one being easier than the other?
> Thanx.
> Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Any ICT BA's who got invite? Need to understand where it stands at the moment. The last update on tracker is by Andrey. Hasn't there been any update since then? Experts any update from your side will be much appreciated.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All the best with Next Steps |||*




ganesh9684 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Nsw approved my state invitation and now will apply for subclass 190 with dibp


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanx mate for the response. 
I guess i've got no choice but to try the pte. I've missed 8.0 in writing twice for the ielts. 
All the other bands are fantastic. 
Damn. 
Thanx anyways.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Go for it mate.

ALL THE BEST !!!





lahmstanley said:


> Thanx mate for the response.
> I guess i've got no choice but to try the pte. I've missed 8.0 in writing twice for the ielts.
> All the other bands are fantastic.
> Damn.
> Thanx anyways.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

can i get figure that how many Engineering Technologist were invited last year by NSW out of 4000?


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

guys,

NEED help!

My wife is in CSOL ( school principal) with 6 each in IELTS. I am going to access her with VATASSESS and filing State sponsorship in NSW. 

Shall i get 10 marks for NSW SS outcome (5+5 =state sponsorship+ wife assessment)

Pls suggest Am I on right track?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> guys, NEED help! My wife is in CSOL ( school principal) with 6 each in IELTS. I am going to access her with VATASSESS and filing State sponsorship in NSW. Shall i get 10 marks for NSW SS outcome (5+5 =state sponsorship+ wife assessment) Pls suggest Am I on right track?


Is your Profession CSOL?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Is your Profession CSOL?


i think csol has all occup.

mine is 263311....in csol and sol both


----------



## srinivas sv (Jul 9, 2015)

*Can i create multiple EOIs?*

Hi,
I have submitted EOI in Aug-2015 for NSW state sponsorship with 55+5
PTE Score : 56 (Band -6 - 0 points)

Last week i have given PTE test again and no luck on points,but got PTE Score : 59 (Band 6 - 0 points)

Shall i update my EOI with 59 this score?
is there any difference in priority for 56 and 59?

or, shall i create another EOI with latest score?

any suggestions please.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## summernight (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi,

I can claim 5 points for living in a regional area. However, I lived at my sister’s house for a period of time, I didn’t have any rental agreement or other bills during that time. Just wondering is letter of reference from my sister sufficient? If so, what kind of information should be included in the letter? Should she explain our relationship and that she gave me a free accommodation? 

Anyone kindly advise.

Thank you


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

summernight said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can claim 5 points for living in a regional area. However, I lived at my sister’s house for a period of time, I didn’t have any rental agreement or other bills during that time. Just wondering is letter of reference from my sister sufficient? If so, what kind of information should be included in the letter? Should she explain our relationship and that she gave me a free accommodation?
> 
> ...


Is DIAC still giving points for living in a regional area? I checked the latest points test and it's no longer there.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

srinivas sv said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted EOI in Aug-2015 for NSW state sponsorship with 55+5
> PTE Score : 56 (Band -6 - 0 points)
> 
> ...


To be quite honest, I don't think it would matter at all. It still remains a fact that you have 0 points. There are a lot of applicants with 55 points overall and 10 points for English proficiency. Hopefully you get 10 points or better on your next try!


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I still haven't got any invites it's a bit annoying now. I am 261313 with 25 pts age + 15 pts edu +5 pts aus edu + 10 pts english + 5 pts Aussie work experience( and currently employed in Australia ) + 5pts state
I applied around 20th of July. It seems like NSW doesn't like me 

how many 60+5 points 2613xx invited so far?


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I still haven't got any invites it's a bit annoying now. I am 261313 with 25 pts age + 15 pts edu +5 pts aus edu + 10 pts english + 5 pts Aussie work experience( and currently employed in Australia ) + 5pts state
> I applied around 20th of July. It seems like NSW doesn't like me
> 
> how many 60+5 points 2613xx invited so far?


I don't think you're too far away to be invited. NSW started inviting 65 pointers for 2613 with 10 work exp points.. My guess is you would be invited in next round of NSW invitation.. May be after 2 weeks..

Also, we need to keep an eye on 60 points for 189. Remember when most of 60 pointers get invited under 190 through NSW, there will very quick progress in backlog clearance under 189 as well.


----------



## Crazystarravi (Nov 14, 2015)

On the same boat it's so frustrating... What is nsw upto, I have 60+5 applying for 261312 still no invite.... Will nsw ever issue one in the field of IT... Date of effect Aug 31 2015


----------



## Crazystarravi (Nov 14, 2015)

Bharathi any suggestions in my situation...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.

INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.




Crazystarravi said:


> On the same boat it's so frustrating... What is nsw upto, I have 60+5 applying for 261312 still no invite.... Will nsw ever issue one in the field of IT... Date of effect Aug 31 2015


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Crazystarravi said:


> Bharathi any suggestions in my situation...


Post your points breakdown with code.. Experts would comment on your stands. I'm just following 2613 since few months and I'm one among the others waiting for an invite..


----------



## summernight (Oct 22, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Is DIAC still giving points for living in a regional area? I checked the latest points test and it's no longer there.


Yes, you will receive 5 points for studying in regional Australia. It is mentioned in the other factors of the point test.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

If this helps anyone, I received the SS from NSW yesterday for General Accountant category. I had 65 points on my own and 65+5 with SS. Cheers!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


Kindly share your Points breakup and English Language Score. Also when did you Lodge your EOI?





stamang said:


> If this helps anyone, I received the SS from NSW yesterday for General Accountant category. I had 65 points on my own and 65+5 with SS. Cheers!


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

summernight said:


> Yes, you will receive 5 points for studying in regional Australia. It is mentioned in the other factors of the point test.


Yes, you need to have lived AND studied in a regional area. The inquiry I responded to didn't mention anything about studying, just living.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

stamang said:


> If this helps anyone, I received the SS from NSW yesterday for General Accountant category. I had 65 points on my own and 65+5 with SS. Cheers!


Congrats! Some hope for our accountant friends here!


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hii all,I submitted my EOI on 3rd September 2015 for external auditor with 55 + 5 points with 30 points for age 15 for degree and 10 for PTE..is there any chance to receive invitation on exact 60 points or shall I go for orana 489 visa with 65 points?? Plz advise me I m really very confused


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

stamang said:


> If this helps anyone, I received the SS from NSW yesterday for General Accountant category. I had 65 points on my own and 65+5 with SS. Cheers!


Comgrtas


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii all,I submitted my EOI on 3rd September 2015 for external auditor with 55 + 5 points with 30 points for age 15 for degree and 10 for PTE..is there any chance to receive invitation on exact 60 points or shall I go for orana 489 visa with 65 points?? Plz advise me I m really very confused


Just choose both options in your EOI. No harm if trying for both. Good luck.


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Just choose both options in your EOI. No harm if trying for both. Good luck.


Better to go with 65 than 60 as invites will be quicker. But be wise in exploring job options for regional


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Thnx for the reply guys.I have applied for both 190 and 489 in my EOI.but the difference is for 489 I will have to pay 700 AUD upfront and then wait to get invited which I most probably will..but I guess my ID will be blocked for 190 afterwards once I get invited for 489


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

I can wait for this financial year for 190 if there is any hope to get invited ..but I m worried in case I don't get invited and orana also removes my skill from its sol..btw orana is only region in nsw sponsoring external auditor without any work exp.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> I can wait for this financial year for 190 if there is any hope to get invited ..but I m worried in case I don't get invited and orana also removes my skill from its sol..btw orana is only region in nsw sponsoring external auditor without any work exp.


Well, your situation in a little tricky. My first advice would be to take try and increase your English score. I doubt that 60 on the dot and that too with SS points will make NSW invite you. I have read that 70 pointers have been invited and since I received mine, they could have started sending it to 65s as well. 

However, let me also tell you this- This country relies heavily on the immigrants. Imagine all the money international students bring here. If they were to take Accounting off the SOL, nobody will bother coming. People can go to better countries like USA to study than to come here and waste all the money with no hope of even getting a job. They do not do any internships and the job market for accountants is no good. They rely heavily on referrals as well rather than promoting someone's skill and hiring them externally. Therefore, you could go ahead and select 489 but I doubt you will be able to find a proper job. So, as much as I can tell you that I am almost a 100% that the quota will be there for next year (and I think it will go up), I am not the immigration to decided. 

So, you have 2 options really- either you up your score or select 489 and see what happens. Even if you do select it, it does not mean you won't be in the hunt for the other ones. You could still be invited on 189 (absolutely unlikely but you need to be hopeful). Hope this helps buddy!!


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Thnx mate..but getting 79 each in PTE is really hard..I have tried for it and found it almost impossible


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

Crazystarravi said:


> On the same boat it's so frustrating... What is nsw upto, I have 60+5 applying for 261312 still no invite.... Will nsw ever issue one in the field of IT... Date of effect Aug 31 2015



261311 60+ 5 
28 august let's wait together


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> I can wait for this financial year for 190 if there is any hope to get invited ..but I m worried in case I don't get invited and orana also removes my skill from its sol..btw orana is only region in nsw sponsoring external auditor without any work exp.


It will approximately take 2 months to get U an invite for 489 and after that U will have 60 more days to file your visa for 489 it is good U should apply both from now on rough estimate U have minimum 100 days to get invited for 190 if not U will have 489 n U will be safe I don't think if U get invited for 489 Ur 190 Eoi will get blocked I don't think so it's up to U if u get both invites U can choose way U like


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hii congrats for getting 190 for nsw under accounting..can you please twll when did u submit your eoi please??


----------



## tikky72 (Jul 15, 2015)

biriyani said:


> Thank you so much Makybe for sharing your facts with me.
> 
> I just found my invitation in THRASH!!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations once again.


Congratulation, I have been reading your messages though I also filled EOI on 17 Aug 2015 (External Auditor)with 65 NSW and did not get the invite.


----------



## tikky72 (Jul 15, 2015)

EOI 190 - External Auditor - 17/Aug/2015 - 65 points
EOI 190 - General Accountant - 16/July/2015 - 65 points

No invitation


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

tikky72 said:


> EOI 190 - External Auditor - 17/Aug/2015 - 65 points
> EOI 190 - General Accountant - 16/July/2015 - 65 points
> 
> No invitation


Probably because I have points for superior english language proficiency - NSW ranks candidates on the basis of language proficiency.

Also, DOE for my EOI was early August. 

You are pretty much next to be invited, wish you luck.


----------



## JayBees (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Thank Lord. Received my NSW invitation yesterday. Details:

221214 Internal Auditor
Points 65+5: Age 25 + Language 10 ( L9, R8.5, W7.5 & S7 ) + Experience 15 ( 8+ years ) + Qualifications 15 + SS 5
EOI on 01.11.2015

Do we have to show proof of funds while submitting docs for approval? If yes, what's the minimum amount required for NSW for a family of three? My agent has requested for a statement of funds available. I didn't find anything about it in NSW website. The thing is it will take time to arrange proof for funds and some are in my spouse's name.

Wishing luck to everyone waiting for invitation and approval.

Cheers...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JayBees said:


> Hello everyone, Thank Lord. Received my NSW invitation yesterday. Details: 221214 Internal Auditor Points 65+5: Age 25 + Language 10 ( L9, R8.5, W7.5 & S7 ) + Experience 15 ( 8+ years ) + Qualifications 15 + SS 5 EOI on 01.11.2015 Do we have to show proof of funds while submitting docs for approval? If yes, what's the minimum amount required for NSW for a family of three? My agent has requested for a statement of funds available. I didn't find anything about it in NSW website. The thing is it will take time to arrange proof for funds and some are in my spouse's name. Wishing luck to everyone waiting for invitation and approval. Cheers...


NSW dies not require proof of funds, so you do nOt have to attach anything. 

Please add your case to the tracker.


----------



## JayBees (Nov 21, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> NSW dies not require proof of funds, so you do nOt have to attach anything.
> 
> Please add your case to the tracker.


Thank you. But do we have to declare anything about funds (without proof) while applying for approval? I'm not sure why my agent is asking for it. Will check with him again about the importance of it.

One more doubt. Is there any harm in submitting CV in Indian format or should it be in Aus format?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JayBees said:


> Thank you. But do we have to declare anything about funds (without proof) while applying for approval? I'm not sure why my agent is asking for it. Will check with him again about the importance of it.
> 
> One more doubt. Is there any harm in submitting CV in Indian format or should it be in Aus format?


Nothing about funds at all mate, you do not have to mention it anywhere as far as i am aware. At least my agent never asked about it. 

CV is important, I am not sure what Indian CV is like, i've submitted my standard German/UK/USA chronological format CV and it was approved ok.


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

stamang said:


> If this helps anyone, I received the SS from NSW yesterday for General Accountant category. I had 65 points on my own and 65+5 with SS. Cheers!


Congrats. When did u submit your eoi?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Jeeten need your help on this.

I have a degree completed in Sri Lanka but the awarded degree is actually belongs to Australian university. My question is what should be the answer for the "Country of institution" question under Education History section in EOI? Is it Sri Lanka or Australia?

If it should be Australia then they are asking two additional questions "Campus" and "Postcode of campus". "Postcode of campus" is straight forword but what is the answer for "Campus" because I have already given the university name under "Institution name" question?


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Same here on 6-sept :grinning:




Onshore said:


> Crazystarravi said:
> 
> 
> > On the same boat it's so frustrating... What is nsw upto, I have 60+5 applying for 261312 still no invite.... Will nsw ever issue one in the field of IT... Date of effect Aug 31 2015
> ...


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Is there anyone under 2613xx with below points breakup who have not received NSW nomination yet??

Total Points: 60 +5
Lang: 10 +
Work exp: 10+


----------



## MAKumar (Jul 2, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> Invitation received in 35 days and approval received in 13 days


Approval in 13 days is promising. I too got nomination from NSW on 12th and applied with all docs. Hope i will get the approval in next couple of weeks.


----------



## zee147 (Oct 8, 2015)

stamang said:


> If this helps anyone, I received the SS from NSW yesterday for General Accountant category. I had 65 points on my own and 65+5 with SS. Cheers!


congrats mate when did you apply for NSW SS? and what is your PTE or IELTS score?


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

zee147 said:


> congrats mate when did you apply for NSW SS? and what is your PTE or IELTS score?


I updated my EOI on the 13th of October for NSW SS. My PTE Scores are: L-90, S-90, W-90 and R-82. Thanks.


----------



## ahmedmakbul (Nov 15, 2015)

MAKumar said:


> Approval in 13 days is promising. I too got nomination from NSW on 12th and applied with all docs. Hope i will get the approval in next couple of weeks.



Congratulations!! Brother...

My Status as below:


ACS :
Submitted 4th Nov
+Result : 9th Nov (Considered experience after Dec 2007)

IELTS:
30th May - L: 7, R: 7; W: 6.5; S: 6.5 - Overall 7

EOI:
10th Nov - 189 with 60 pts
10th Oct - 190 NSW with 65 pts

Invite: <Waiting>


NSW Application Submitted: 
<Upcoming>


----------



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

I was just invited to apply for 190 visa by NSW (General Accountant), and had a few questions regarding that. Would really appreciate it if any one can help me out. 

1. NSW, well i should say that DIBP, require that we submit payslips, bank statements, and tax returns to prove paid employment. Now i have payslips for all five years and also have promotion and appointment letter and employer reference letter (only worked for a single employer). But as i was paid in cash and the amount was low that i never came into the taxation bracket, i never used a bank account and never filed returns.

So, what i am trying to get at is, will 5 years worth of pay slips, reference letter, Appointment and promotion letter be enough to satisfy all the requirements or should i get anything else from my employer. Also, the payslips do mention mode of payment as cash.

2. I am planning to submit 4 payslips for each year, and all the slips for the latest year. Will that be enough or should i include all the payslips that i have.

thank you guys, this community has been a real life saver.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1 - Whatever you have now negates Bank Statements and Tax Documents.

* People have received grants without even requesting for payslips, bank statements and tax documents.
* WHILE there have been cases where CO has explicitly asked for these documents.

In you case the question of Bank Statement and Tax documents doesn't arise.


2 - This should be more than enough.



b allen said:


> I was just invited to apply for 190 visa by NSW (General Accountant), and had a few questions regarding that. Would really appreciate it if any one can help me out.
> 
> 1. NSW, well i should say that DIBP, require that we submit payslips, bank statements, and tax returns to prove paid employment. Now i have payslips for all five years and also have promotion and appointment letter and employer reference letter (only worked for a single employer). But as i was paid in cash and the amount was low that i never came into the taxation bracket, i never used a bank account and never filed returns.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view:

Country of institution - Australia

Campus: Should be the address of Sri Lankan college or UNI where you attended the classes.




jeba said:


> Jeeten need your help on this.
> 
> I have a degree completed in Sri Lanka but the awarded degree is actually belongs to Australian university. My question is what should be the answer for the "Country of institution" question under Education History section in EOI? Is it Sri Lanka or Australia?
> 
> If it should be Australia then they are asking two additional questions "Campus" and "Postcode of campus". "Postcode of campus" is straight forword but what is the answer for "Campus" because I have already given the university name under "Institution name" question?


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

All blogs are related to fresh invitations in the recent days for auditors but no update for IT people. Strange about NSW progress?


----------



## Kapeelkumar (Sep 6, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> See my signature for details


Hi Dear

I have applied 190 in External Auditor with 65 points including SS on 7th AUgust15 but I have not been invited as I have applied before you.

Do you suggest please? Thanks


----------



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> 1 - Whatever you have now negates Bank Statements and Tax Documents.
> 
> * People have received grants without even requesting for payslips, bank statements and tax documents.
> * WHILE there have been cases where CO has explicitly asked for these documents.
> ...


Oh thanks dude fingers crossed, and would you recommend sharing all the payslips or just 4 for each year and all slips for just 2015. Or should i just send them the whole five years worth.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

* As already answered 4 Payslips per year and ALL payslips for 2015 should be more than enough.




b allen said:


> Oh thanks dude fingers crossed, and would you recommend sharing all the payslips or just 4 for each year and all slips for just 2015. Or should i just send them the whole five years worth.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Is there a list of recently invited people?


----------



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> * As already answered 4 Payslips per year and ALL payslips for 2015 should be more than enough.


thank you again dude really, appreciate your help


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

*ICT ba 65 + 5*

Hello All,
Submitted my EOI on 13th nov for 189 ict ba with 65 points,would like to know if there is a chance for me to be invited.My constraint I would turn 40 by jan 3rd week 2016 and will lose 10 points.planning to apply for nsw as well.Experts please advise if there is a better option to get invited before I turn 40.

Help is much appreciated


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Kapeelkumar said:


> Hi Dear
> 
> I have applied 190 in External Auditor with 65 points including SS on 7th AUgust15 but I have not been invited as I have applied before you.
> 
> Do you suggest please? Thanks


I hope You will get it this week am waiting too since 21 aug but I updated 5 points on 11 nov so my doe is changed now


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Hello All,
> Submitted my EOI on 13th nov for 189 ict ba with 65 points,would like to know if there is a chance for me to be invited.My constraint I would turn 40 by jan 3rd week 2016 and will lose 10 points.planning to apply for nsw as well.Experts please advise if there is a better option to get invited before I turn 40.
> 
> Help is much appreciated


You should be getting soon. Apply Vic SS also immediately. For details, look for Vic thread in this website.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Kapeelkumar said:


> Hi Dear
> 
> I have applied 190 in External Auditor with 65 points including SS on 7th AUgust15 but I have not been invited as I have applied before you.
> 
> Do you suggest please? Thanks


Candidates with equal points are then ranked by English score and not date of submission - I can only assume you do not have 20 points for English ?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> In my view:
> 
> Country of institution - Australia
> 
> Campus: Should be the address of Sri Lankan college or UNI where you attended the classes.


Appreciate your help Jeet.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Yet the figure of October state nomination not updated on Skillselect. I wish to see the figure of 40 nomination under NSW head against 190 row in October update....


----------



## Danycb (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys..i have applied for NSW SS with 65 points on 13 Nov as civil engineer. Can anyone please advise expected waiting time for an invite? I have an 8 overall in ielts


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Danycb said:


> Hey guys..i have applied for NSW SS with 65 points on 13 Nov as civil engineer. Can anyone please advise expected waiting time for an invite? I have an 8 overall in ielts


If you have 60+5, your 190 invite will be very soon. However, you will have your 189 invite either on 4th Dec or 18th Dec. Why are you eating up a 190 spot?


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi,

Did anybody got an invite for ICT BA with 60+5 SS points. I had submitted the EOI on 14th September 2015.
Is there any chances of getting an invite?
Experts, please suggest.


----------



## Danycb (Oct 12, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Danycb said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys..i have applied for NSW SS with 65 points on 13 Nov as civil engineer. Can anyone please advise expected waiting time for an invite? I have an 8 overall in ielts
> ...


Hey mate..thanks for your feedback..i have heard that 189 invite takes 3 months to arrive so i thought 190 could be faster. Is there any rounds dates for 190? Thanks and good luck!


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Danycb said:


> Hey mate..thanks for your feedback..i have heard that 189 invite takes 3 months to arrive so i thought 190 could be faster. Is there any rounds dates for 190? Thanks and good luck!


It's not so. 190 is a longer route. An additional step of state nomination and condition of two year stay in state after arrival is there in 190 nomination. If you receive 189 invitation before 190 nomination, you should opt for 189. 
For precise estimation of 189 invitation, kindly contact Keeda or Jeeten#80.


----------



## bishnu1125 (Nov 16, 2015)

hi experts,
I have submitted eoi for General accounant on 28/7/2015 with 60 points-189 and 65 points for NSW 190.
Also submitted eoi for External auditor on 10/8/2015 with 60 points-189 and 65 points for NSW 190.
When i will get invitation NSW invitation?
Points breakdown:
age-25
australian qualification-15+5
pte - 10(overall 72, L81,R66,W78,S68)
Professional Year-5

Thank you


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

when did you lodge your EOI?


----------



## bishnu1125 (Nov 16, 2015)

EOI submitted on 28 july 2015 for General Accountant and 10 august for External Auditor.


----------



## bishnu1125 (Nov 16, 2015)

Sunita_p said:


> when did you lodge your EOI?


EOI submitted on 28 july 2015 for General Accountant and 10 august for External Auditor.


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

I am also waiting since july 31 2015 with similar points as yours but without PY.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

And myself since september.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

When NSW will send invitations to 55 pointers engineers? I think this year hard luck for us.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Any invite in this category 


Sush1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anybody got an invite for ICT BA with 60+5 SS points. I had submitted the EOI on 14th September 2015.
> Is there any chances of getting an invite?
> Experts, please suggest.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

*Nsw 190*

I'm sitting at 65 + 5 SS points with either NSW or VIC nomination points. I applied on 31/10 but haven't heard a thing as yet.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I think I should commit suicide. even those people with 70 points are not getting any news wow.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I think I should commit suicide. even those people with 70 points are not getting any news wow.


Your PTE-A score for reading is so close to perfect. If I were you, I would resit the test and get myself over the line for 20 points.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> When NSW will send invitations to 55 pointers engineers? I think this year hard luck for us.


It appears to be so. Due to PTE English language test, a significant portion of applicants have been able to improve their score. Also, as less Accountants are accepted and other pro-rata occupations are clogging up the 189, many of them have submitted multiple EOIs, in hopes of at least receiving 190. 

So, the competition seems to be tough for 190 too and 55 points might not be enough these days. Although, it is somewhat peculiar, as with current trends even the engineers with 60 points should have to wait for 189 no more than 2 months. Nevertheless, many of these applicants still submit multiple EOIs and by doing that they are definitely doing any favour for us, the 55 point engineers.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

dedm said:


> Your PTE-A score for reading is so close to perfect. If I were you, I would resit the test and get myself over the line for 20 points.


I reset the exam and received worse score (reading again hampered me from getting each 8) and I do not want to waste my money anymore really.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

So according to u no chances for us of invitation
Or
We have to wait long time.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> So according to u no chances for us of invitation
> Or
> We have to wait long time.


No chance give up if you are a 55 pointer


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Jeeten,

I have applied as an ICT BA for NSW. My points are 60+5 (SS). I had submitted the EOI on 14th September 2015. Can you please tell, what are the chances as I am getting very frustrated waiting now.
.............................................................................................................
Position Applied- 261111
L/W/S/R:- 79/79/71/74
EOI Filed:- 14/09/2015


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hi any external auditor out there??


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello Guys

In filling of EOI , which option we have to select in Education.

Australian Study Requirements

Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?

We have to select YES or NO ??


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

i think NSW only need 2 types of people. external auditor and internal auditor.. they dont need engineers


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

HelloE=kaazme;8718354]i think NSW oWhat's need 2 types of people. external auditor and internal auditor.. they dont need engineers[/QUOTE]

Hello kaazme

One of my friend on this forum advised me to give up if we have 55 points.
NSW not inviting engineers at all.
Whats your opinion?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

kaazme said:


> i think NSW only need 2 types of people. external auditor and internal auditor.. they dont need engineers


This kind of reminds me of a funny (or for some, sad) observation that I made when I first moved to Australia. This was long before I knew anything about skilled migration or occupation lists. 

When I first moved to Australia, I noticed that it is a COUNTRY OF ACCOUNTANTS. Wherever I went or whatever I did, everyone was an accountant or an auditor. My first car in Australia I bought from a car salesman from Bangladesh, who was originally an accountant. My regular morning coffee and gas refuelling I did at 7-Eleven gas station, whose clerk was a general accountant from India. Trying to find a job on SEEK? Accountant, accountant, accountant... Some time later, I became interested in skilled visa, and again I was shocked that it was a playground of none else but accountants. 

I know there's a bunch of accountants waiting for their invite and I do not mean to discourage anyone, but this is just what I have experienced over the years in Australia. A whole lot of accountants. The Government of Australia truly loves you!

PS! I am an engineer with 55 points waiting for a NSW SS since 06/07/2015.


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

yeah u r right NSW is not inviting 55 pointers as I m waiting for it from July, whereas I have seen Internal/External Auditor having 65 points are getting invitation within 10 to 15 days.




Swarnjeet Saini said:


> HelloE=kaazme;8718354]i think NSW oWhat's need 2 types of people. external auditor and internal auditor.. they dont need engineers


Hello kaazme

One of my friend on this forum advised me to give up if we have 55 points.
NSW not inviting engineers at all.
Whats your opinion?[/QUOTE]


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> HelloE=kaazme;8718354]i think NSW oWhat's need 2 types of people. external auditor and internal auditor.. they dont need engineers


Hello kaazme

One of my friend on this forum advised me to give up if we have 55 points.
NSW not inviting engineers at all.
Whats your opinion?[/QUOTE]

You have best chance in March 2016 when you will get 5 points extra. you can apply 189 as-well than.
Your friend is giving you wrong advice. total quota is of 4000, NSW will pick the speed in the next year. this is there trend they start sending invitations later part of the financial year.
I am doing job in my own country and australian immigration is a time taking patience job. You need to be patient. It cannot happen in few days.

You should keep doing your duties and just relax and wait for invitation.

if you give up what will you gain extra and if you dont give up whats your loss???
So your friend is totally wrong


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

kaazme said:


> i think NSW only need 2 types of people. external auditor and internal auditor.. they dont need engineers


Not even Business Analysts.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> Hello kaazme
> 
> One of my friend on this forum advised me to give up if we have 55 points.
> NSW not inviting engineers at all.
> Whats your opinion?


You have best chance in March 2016 when you will get 5 points extra. you can apply 189 as-well than.
Your friend is giving you wrong advice. total quota is of 4000, NSW will pick the speed in the next year. this is there trend they start sending invitations later part of the financial year.
I am doing job in my own country and australian immigration is a time taking patience job. You need to be patient. It cannot happen in few days.

You should keep doing your duties and just relax and wait for invitation.

if you give up what will you gain extra and if you dont give up whats your loss???
So your friend is totally wrong[/QUOTE]

Invitations in next year means from jan-16 or July 16.
I m fearing because Engg tech is in flagged list occupation,may 
Be removed from SOL.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> You have best chance in March 2016 when you will get 5 points extra. you can apply 189 as-well than.
> Your friend is giving you wrong advice. total quota is of 4000, NSW will pick the speed in the next year. this is there trend they start sending invitations later part of the financial year.
> I am doing job in my own country and australian immigration is a time taking patience job. You need to be patient. It cannot happen in few days.
> 
> ...


Invitations in next year means from jan-16 or July 16.
I m fearing because Engg tech is in flagged list occupation,may 
Be removed from SOL.[/QUOTE]

It may be removed not confirm.
You should try ielts again for 10 points with preparation to avoid any problems. your case will become straight forward


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I'm curious why is everyone expecting something magical to happen in March 2016? Is there any official information about it? Just because it happened last migration year, it doesn't have to happen this year as well. After all, the new system wasn't implemented before January/February 2015. So, kind of natural that they started sending out massive waves of invites in March.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I'm curious why is everyone expecting something magical to happen in March 2016? Is there any official information about it? Just because it happened last migration year, it doesn't have to happen this year as well. After all, the new system wasn't implemented before January/February 2015. So, kind of natural that they started sending out massive waves of invites in March.


I think they must have to send 4000 invitations. So if they are delaying now they will must send with a speed from march 2016 to July 2016. Thats my theory, i may be wrong


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

is there any electrical engineer (professional) who is waiting for NSW State sponsorship in this year..? with 55+ points..?
thanks guys..


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sush1 said:


> Not even Business Analysts.


Maybe Software Engineers who work at immigration blocked BA occupation codes 

PS: For those who don't know Software Engineers usually don't like BAs.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Want to meet those software engineers now. 


spark92 said:


> Maybe Software Engineers who work at immigration blocked BA occupation codes
> 
> PS: For those who don't know Software Engineers usually don't like BAs.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sush1 said:


> Want to meet those software engineers now.


for (Applicant applicant : applicants) { 
if (applicant.getCategory() != Category.BUSINESS_AND_SYSTEM_ANALYSTS) { //see you later 
inviteService.invite(applicant);​ }​}


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

spark92 said:


> for (Applicant applicant : applicants) {
> if (applicant.getCategory() != Category.BUSINESS_AND_SYSTEM_ANALYSTS) { //see you later
> inviteService.invite(applicant);
> }
> }


Ha ha ha...
Excellent coding dear....


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

What I do not understand is that why NSW has SOL that is completely identical to 189 visa when they do not need majority of those occupations. They are basically giving false hope to many 55 pointers making them technically eligible to apply for invitation. Other states like Victoria and SA have exclusive lists that actually include occupations that is needed.

Anyway I already became aware that 55 pointer engineers had close to zero chance months ago so I have dedicated last couple of months of my life to IELTS practice in order to get 8 from each section, so I could be eligible for 189.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Hi any external auditor out there??


Yes


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

nomy4u said:


> yeah u r right NSW is not inviting 55 pointers as I m waiting for it from July, whereas I have seen Internal/External Auditor having 65 points are getting invitation within 10 to 15 days.
> 
> Not true. I m waiting since september 15


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Too little clarity from DIBP's behalf. They should have a points calculator where an applicant fills out the blanks and this calculator would then give an estimaton of his/her chances. Kind of like it is in New Zealand, where I meet the minimum threshold for skilled migration, but due to long backlogs the calculator clearly states that I "pretty much don't have a chance, don't bother".

Right now, I feel many people are going through all these language tests, assessments and spending heaps of time and money, without being informed enough. It really takes a lot of research to know exactly which occupations, how fast and so forth are likely to be invited. 

Also, looking at 189 and 190 visas, I keep wondering - are they coordinating at all? Back in the day, I thought that 190 provides an opportunity for applicants with few points missing, if they agree to dedicate themself to a specific state. These days, it doesn't seem to be the case. If you have 55 points, you can pretty much forget about everything. Meanwhile, NSW sends invitations to those applicants who would easily receive an invitation for 189. How does that make sense?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

for (Applicant applicant : applicants) {
if (applicant.getCategory() == Category.EngineeringTechnologist) { //OOOOOhhhhh Dear Aus is just for you. Accept the direct grant
inviteService.invite(applicant);
}
}


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Good One.
Please increase my point so that I can see myself in NSW.
????



tirik.ijrad said:


> spark92 said:
> 
> 
> > for (Applicant applicant : applicants) {
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Answered your PM.




Sush1 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I have applied as an ICT BA for NSW. My points are 60+5 (SS). I had submitted the EOI on 14th September 2015. Can you please tell, what are the chances as I am getting very frustrated waiting now.
> .............................................................................................................
> ...


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

Is any accountant with 60+5 points waiting since July 2015 for NSW SS?


----------



## rvirendra (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi,

As per the invitation update for 6th Nov. round 
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	19 May 2015 11.39 pm
However for 23rd Oct. round it was 
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	22 October 2015 12.02 am

As per my understanding, all the 65 pointers till 22nd Oct. were invited on 23rd Oct. then why for 6th Nov. invitation it shows 65 pointers till 19th May.
Any idea?
are these figures correct for 6th Nov. invitation?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

6 November Skill-Select results published:
Key Points:Non-Pro-Rata occupations going good in terms of invitations.60 pointers cleared till 11 September.Figure shows nearly 6 weeks of backlogs or wait times for this occupations after EOI submission.

NSW CIRCUS:
NSW nominates 185 nomination in the month of October which means they are increasing nominations every month and it will pick pace towards the end of financial year.
Total number of visa filled under 190 stream for NSW is 341 in this financial year.According to NSW they will issue invitations and nomination till this figure reach to 4000.From now onwards they have 8 months to fulfill 3700 190 visa for NSW means more invitations will be issue in order to achieve that and they have already fast paced their procedures as figures published on website reflects that.

So be hopeful and patient as majority of circus is yet to come.

Thanks.


----------



## rvirendra (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Jdesai,

Any input on this:
As per the invitation update for 6th Nov. round 
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	19 May 2015 11.39 pm
However for 23rd Oct. round it was 
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	22 October 2015 12.02 am

As per my understanding, all the 65 pointers till 22nd Oct. were invited on 23rd Oct. then why for 6th Nov. invitation it shows 65 pointers till 19th May.
Any idea?
are these figures correct for 6th Nov. invitation?




jdesai said:


> 6 November Skill-Select results published:
> Key Points:Non-Pro-Rata occupations going good in terms of invitations.60 pointers cleared till 11 September.Figure shows nearly 6 weeks of backlogs or wait times for this occupations after EOI submission.
> 
> NSW CIRCUS:
> ...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

rvirendra said:


> Hi Jdesai,
> 
> Any input on this:
> As per the invitation update for 6th Nov. round
> ...


Sometimes they do typing error also on their websites as we have observed this in past like they forget to change months and years and all new figures which was for current round but published incorrectly and giving confusion as of previous round.
I dont remember about last time published figure for your occupation as I dont copy them.But as you are saying and you copied last round results and if it is so like you are saying then wait and watch they cleared incorrect and publish correct data whenever it comes to their notice.Based on your information,I can say that they forget to clear 65 and they mean to publish 60 pointers cleared till 19 May.So the points come to 60 for programmers.
.As i said they frequently did typing errors as they did in past.
Thanks


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

jdesai said:


> 6 November Skill-Select results published:
> Key Points:Non-Pro-Rata occupations going good in terms of invitations.60 pointers cleared till 11 September.Figure shows nearly 6 weeks of backlogs or wait times for this occupations after EOI submission.
> 
> .


Hi, how did you got this estimate of 60 pointers cleared till 11/09? Cheers.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

bocko said:


> Hi, how did you got this estimate of 60 pointers cleared till 11/09? Cheers.


Ah ok, I see, it's for 189...so we still don't know where they are on 190?


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

bocko said:


> Ah ok, I see, it's for 189...so we still don't know where they are on 190?


How can 190 people check these statistics or is it just random with no set dates for invites?

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Steiger said:


> No chance give up if you are a 55 pointer


Hi! Are you referring to a specific occupation only?
I have 55 points and I know someone with same occupation with 55 points as well who was invited last October 12


----------



## friezo (Jul 9, 2015)

Any Engineers got invite ????? I see so far only baker, ICT Business analyst , occupational therapist etccc... ?


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

friezo said:


> Any Engineers got invite ????? I see so far only baker, ICT Business analyst , occupational therapist etccc... ?


Do u mean BA and SA both or only BA ?


----------



## friezo (Jul 9, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> Do u mean BA and SA both or only BA ?


Both Business Analyst and Software Analyst


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dears,

Is there any Chance for a Civil Engineer with 55 points to get SS from NSW?
Age 30
IELTS 6 in each
Experience 15
Qualification 10
SS +5


----------



## friezo (Jul 9, 2015)

same boat, I am also 55+5, waiting since May 2015, 
Age 30
IELTS 6 in each
Experience 15
Qualification 10
SS +5 

If got 60 pts can apply 189 Skilled independent visa, possibly can get invite in 3 months.
Seems Civil Engineer is in least priority skills in NSW state sponsorship.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

wisam1 said:


> Dears,
> 
> Is there any Chance for a Civil Engineer with 55 points to get SS from NSW?
> Age 30
> ...


Try to get 7 each in English as NSW prefer Ielts score on experience. Any other 55 pointer with better English will be preferred over you.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Did any one received any invitation today


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Can you please provide the exact link 



QUOTE=jdesai;8723402]6 November Skill-Select results published:
Key Points:Non-Pro-Rata occupations going good in terms of invitations.60 pointers cleared till 11 September.Figure shows nearly 6 weeks of backlogs or wait times for this occupations after EOI submission.

NSW CIRCUS:
NSW nominates 185 nomination in the month of October which means they are increasing nominations every month and it will pick pace towards the end of financial year.
Total number of visa filled under 190 stream for NSW is 341 in this financial year.According to NSW they will issue invitations and nomination till this figure reach to 4000.From now onwards they have 8 months to fulfill 3700 190 visa for NSW means more invitations will be issue in order to achieve that and they have already fast paced their procedures as figures published on website reflects that.

So be hopeful and patient as majority of circus is yet to come.

Thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi All,

I applied for NSW SS 190 by end of October'15.

I have applied for 60 + 5(SS).

Occupation 263111 - Computer Network & System Engineer.

Points Break Up - 

Age - 30

Exp - 15 (8 years + , after deducting 2 years by ACS).

Edu - 15

Total 60.

SS - 5(as & when I get the same..)

Any idea, by when can I expect the invite?


----------



## Gagandsingh (May 14, 2015)

wisam1 said:


> Dears,
> 
> Is there any Chance for a Civil Engineer with 55 points to get SS from NSW?
> Age 30
> ...


Dont know as i am on the same boat waiting for a long time.Civil Engineer 55+5 , EOI Submitted on 26.05.15. I think for 55 pointers it will take time.


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi , can anyone add me into queue?

My Detail's:

Age : 30 points
ACS - Oct 22 2015
PTE - Nov 3 
EOI- 189 - Nov 4 2015 with 60 points
190 - Nov 11 2015 with 60 + 5 NSW SS 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Gagandsingh said:


> Dont know as i am on the same boat waiting for a long time.Civil Engineer 55+5 , EOI Submitted on 26.05.15. I think for 55 pointers it will take time.


My agent, says i have chance to get SS, but it needs time!


----------



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

Plz read and give your opinion ??
Finally I got the invitation from NSW for subclass 190 guys I need your suggestion I had already accepted the 489 regional NSW nomination on 21st oct 2015 and now I got 190 nomination I want to accept 190 nomination so plz guide me what should I do with 489 should I accept 190 first and then withdraw 489 or vice versa and is there any way I can save the visa fees which I paid for 489 it's $3600 or do I need to pay again $3600 for 190 invitation plz give me your opinion or send me any good lawyer details who can help me
Thanks


Subclass 489 accepted 21 oct 2015
Subclass 190 got invitation on 13 nov 2015
External auditor 
Points 70


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hi first grab the opportunity for 190 and in the meantime look for ways to get refund for 489 and see how it goes


----------



## Gagandsingh (May 14, 2015)

wisam1 said:


> My agent, says i have chance to get SS, but it needs time!


Same is the case with me, i asked my agent also and they said that it will take time, but yes invitation will come as civil engineers are in skill shortage list and other are also waiting. So i am hoping may be Jan or Feb and not waiting for the same eagerly as i know it will take lots of patience. 
When you submitted your EOI?


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Could anyone please advise me of the importance of my CV/resume I submit along with my application for nomination.

I have not claimed any points for work experience but could my application be refused if they feel my employment history is not appropriate for the category I have been nominated in ?

Having not claimed any points for work experience is a CV definitely required ? 

Must I also submit one to DIBP when it comes to applying for a 190 if no points have been claimed for work experience ?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> Could anyone please advise me of the importance of my CV/resume I submit along with my application for nomination. I have not claimed any points for work experience but could my application be refused if they feel my employment history is not appropriate for the category I have been nominated in ? Having not claimed any points for work experience is a CV definitely required ? Must I also submit one to DIBP when it comes to applying for a 190 if no points have been claimed for work experience ? Thanks in advance for any advice.


DIBP asks for a CV in most of the cases. So yes it is important. Attaching CV for state nomination is very important. 

I think it would be better to have a chat with an agent about it - to avoid troubles.

I can recomnend someone, but you will obviously need to pay for consultation (50-70 quid) I simply attached my standard UK cv... But i work in the field i am being nominated for.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> DIBP asks for a CV in most of the cases. So yes it is important. Attaching CV for state nomination is very important.
> 
> I think it would be better to have a chat with an agent about it - to avoid troubles.
> 
> I can recomnend someone, but you will obviously need to pay for consultation (50-70 quid) I simply attached my standard UK cv... But i work in the field i am being nominated for.


Thanks for the advice.
I also work as an accountant / auditor however all my experience is pre qualification which is why I didn't claim any points. I marked employment as not relevant on my EOI and got the invite so I have to assume they will accept it.


----------



## markmoro (Nov 17, 2015)

HI guys,

does anyone know if management accountants have been recently invited by NSW?


----------



## computerian (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello everyone.
One of my friend submitted eoi with 55+5(nsw ss). Any idea how likely he will be invited any time sooner? His occupation is construction project manager 133111.

Thanks


----------



## SeemaR (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello , 

1)I did not see any provision to upload a CV/Resume when lodging an EOI. Can anyone please confirm if we need to upload one when submitting an EOI ?

2) Can someone guide me how to use the IMMI Tracker ? I have registered , but i am unable to see any option to upload my entry or view the existing entries.

I have applied for NWState Sponsorship with the details below:

ANZO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Points Claimed : 60 + 5 = 65
IELTS Score: L - 8.5 , R - 8.5 , W - 7.5 , S - 8,,,Overall IELTS - 7.5
Date of EOI Submission: 11th September 2015


Thanks
SeemaR


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

*NSW 190 : Stream 2 Applications*

Hi,

Just wanted to check if there is any one who has applied for NSW 190 under *Stream 2* and what has been the outcome.

I am an HR Professional & I have lodged my EOI on 24th September'15 with 70 points (including state nomination). However i am yet to hear from them.

*Stream 2 :* very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations*
The highest ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) will be invited first.

*Stream 2 Selection criteria:*
Throughout the 2015-16 financial year NSW will also select and invite a limited number of very highly scoring skilled candidates in occupations from the broader DIBP CSOL.* Selection under this stream will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand. There is no points cut-off for invitation in this stream and there will be no indication of specific occupations invited. This will be determined by NSW on an ongoing basis. 

CSOL: Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL)


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> to everyone who got invited, if you are translating documents to english and not using naati certified translator, does the translator provide you the stamp with address, etc on it? since on mine only showing the registration number, name, qualification and a 'sworn translator' word. will nsw accept it?
> 
> thanks


wow 7 days NSW SS approval, hopefully i will get mine that fast too :fingerscrossed:


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

SeemaR said:


> Hello ,
> 
> 1)I did not see any provision to upload a CV/Resume when lodging an EOI. Can anyone please confirm if we need to upload one when submitting an EOI ?
> 
> ...


the resume is not on the EOI but during the application in NSW SS 190, based on my experience


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SeemaR said:


> Hello , 1)I did not see any provision to upload a CV/Resume when lodging an EOI. Can anyone please confirm if we need to upload one when submitting an EOI ? 2) Can someone guide me how to use the IMMI Tracker ? I have registered , but i am unable to see any option to upload my entry or view the existing entries. I have applied for NWState Sponsorship with the details below: ANZO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst Points Claimed : 60 + 5 = 65 IELTS Score: L - 8.5 , R - 8.5 , W - 7.5 , S - 8,,,Overall IELTS - 7.5 Date of EOI Submission: 11th September 2015 Thanks SeemaR


In regards to immi tracker - click on australia - you will see drop down menu > select expression of interests sc190 - in this screen > add my case


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

SeemaR said:


> Hello ,
> 
> 1)I did not see any provision to upload a CV/Resume when lodging an EOI. Can anyone please confirm if we need to upload one when submitting an EOI ?
> 
> ...


Why r u looking at uploading your resume ? Is it mandatory for 190 applications ? or is it used by State to refer ?


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

Today i got my VICTORIA rejection mail.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today i got my VICTORIA rejection mail.


So sad to know this mate... 
How much is your experience in years?


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

You have to upload CV once you get invited.
I am on exactly the same boat with you. I submitted my EOI on 14th September.



SeemaR said:


> Hello ,
> 
> 1)I did not see any provision to upload a CV/Resume when lodging an EOI. Can anyone please confirm if we need to upload one when submitting an EOI ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> Why r u looking at uploading your resume ? Is it mandatory for 190 applications ? or is it used by State to refer ?


It isn't required when lodging your EOI but when invited to apply for nomination it is amongst the items they ask for to support your application


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey guys,

I received my nomination to apply for VISA. How long does the process takes to get the grant ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rdak said:


> Hey guys, I received my nomination to apply for VISA. How long does the process takes to get the grant ?


Can you share your timeline? And you can check in tracker too


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today i got my VICTORIA rejection mail.


Hi Arun,

Vic knows that tomorrow you get 189 invitation. Thatswhy rejected yours. Do not worry, tomorrow you will feel relieved. 

I think tomorrow May and June will be cleared. 

Cheers


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Surely the published cutoff score for 2613* which is 65 is a typo error? There has been at least 1 60-pointer who got invited last Nov 3!

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-6-November-2015-Round-Results.aspx


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> So sad to know this mate...
> How much is your experience in years?


Hi Mate,

According to ACS 3.5 and total 5.5


----------



## arun32 (Jul 11, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> Vic knows that tomorrow you get 189 invitation. Thatswhy rejected yours. Do not worry, tomorrow you will feel relieved.
> 
> ...


HI Indy2aus,

Thank you very much for your positive response, 

I wish your words come true and all 60 pointers could get cleared tomorrow.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello 

Just want to understand the visa fee payment method

Can this made through master debit card


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for NSW SS 190 by end of October'15.
> 
> ...



Hi Kawal,

Why dont ou write PTE.. it can booked soon and results can come in one day. with 65+ you can get 10 pts.. then your EOI will improve to 70 which means next invitation round itself you will get invite. dont have to wait for the SS..

Think on this brother.


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

arun32 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today i got my VICTORIA rejection mail.


Sorry mate for your rejection and hope you get 189, can you pl share your points


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

For 189 tomorrow's
Round still no chance for accountants with 65pointa as 70 points were last cutoff applicant points so still no hope for accountants :/


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Good day, guys.

Just sharing a bit of good news. My application for NSW nomination got approved today. 

Good luck to everyone waiting for their results, and to everyone who's waiting for an invitation. May you get those magic emails very soon, if not before this week ends.


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Good day, guys.
> 
> Just sharing a bit of good news. My application for NSW nomination got approved today.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their results, and to everyone who's waiting for an invitation. May you get those magic emails very soon, if not before this week ends.


May I know when you submitted and what's your points breakup? All the best buddy..

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKumar (Jul 2, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Good day, guys.
> 
> Just sharing a bit of good news. My application for NSW nomination got approved today.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their results, and to everyone who's waiting for an invitation. May you get those magic emails very soon, if not before this week ends.


Good to know that you got approval. All the best !!


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hii for accountant General can the experience as an asstt manager in a bank be counted??


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

This shows that people are receiving invitations at 60 with 8 each or 79 each.


----------



## Crazy student (Nov 16, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> kaazme said:
> 
> 
> > i think NSW only need 2 types of people. external auditor and internal auditor.. they dont need engineers
> ...


Well if you are here long enough you should know that those you meet at seven eleven and coffee shop may be working as student doing part time job before becoming accounts. There are people waiting invitation with 70 points with account degree so dont moan about australian govt love accountants and dont say its play ground for account saying 55 point and waiting.


----------



## markmoro (Nov 17, 2015)

Guys, 
any management accountant who's waiting for an Invitation? 
I've got 65+5 points and applied on the 26th of October with superior English (IELTS 8+). 

they are only inviting general accountants and auditors, am I wrong? :juggle:


----------



## pankajk580 (Nov 4, 2015)

HI,

This is Pankaj Kulkarni from Hyderabad, India. I haven't received EOI invitation from NSW.

Following are my details-
Age-27 (30 points)
Education-Masters (15 points)
Experience-3 years (0points)
IELTS - L:8 R:7 W:7 S:7 (10 points)

ACS cleared as software engineer (launched Jun-19 2015, successfull June-25th 2015)

EOI launched in first week of July for NSW state sponsorship. 

Still waiting


----------



## Saboor26 (Oct 26, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Congratulations! 10 days is really a great turnaround time. Is that including weekends? My application for nomination turns 10 days old tomorrow, but it's a Saturday.


yup, including weekends.


----------



## Saboor26 (Oct 26, 2015)

franktu said:


> Hi, I also applied for NSW state nomination (subclass 190).
> My point is 70 (65+5) with ielts 10 points.
> My occupation is also external auditor.
> Do you think i have to wait for long time.
> Btw, When you click on EOI, the status is submitted, does it mean your profile is submitted and you are not invited yet ?


I personally think, there is not much time left before you will get an invite. because there are not many(70+5). If you status say"SUBMITTED" that means you have submitted you EOI. When you will get an invite, it will change to"INVITED".


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

I have just submitted my application for nomination

Do I need to make my PTE scores available online to NSW or is the scanned copy of my results sufficient ?


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Does anyone knows if there will be submitting invitations today for 190?


----------



## Saboor26 (Oct 26, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> I have just submitted my application for nomination
> 
> Do I need to make my PTE scores available online to NSW or is the scanned copy of my results sufficient ?


You need to send PTE scores online.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Saboor26 said:


> You need to send PTE scores online.


I couldn't see the appropriate recipient in the dropdown list - any ideas ?


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

Guys,

Please just an advice.... 

I have 60p + 5p (SS). ICT Systems Analyst, 8+ of work experience, education diploma equivalent and english band 7. 

I turn 40 in August/16, so I have till there to be invited (both 189 or 190 NSW). I've been anxious whether I will get any invite by that date. :confused2:

What do you guys think, any chance for me? I know 189 with 60p is quite limited chances, but hopefully 190 NSW could be a good chance. 

I got english band 7 in my 7th attempt, I could try to improve for a 8, but if 7's were seven, band 8 is gonna be more eight times? I don't have stomach for this fight 

I would appreciate any honest opinions. 

Thanks & All the best!


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Saboor26 said:


> You need to send PTE scores online.


"NSW Trade and Investment - Migration - All Programs" is an option but when I select it the message displayed says "This program does not formally accept PTE academic scores.........your score report will not be sent directly to the institution........."


----------



## kgsk1003 (Jul 28, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> Good day, guys.
> 
> Just sharing a bit of good news. My application for NSW nomination got approved today.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their results, and to everyone who's waiting for an invitation. May you get those magic emails very soon, if not before this week ends.


Thanks for sharing your good news mate!! May I know your points breakdown.


----------



## Saboor26 (Oct 26, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> "NSW Trade and Investment - Migration - All Programs" is an option but when I select it the message displayed says "This program does not formally accept PTE academic scores.........your score report will not be sent directly to the institution........."


*"NSW Trade and Investment - Migration - All Programs"* is the one. it does show you a message but don't worry about that. They will get it.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Saboor26 said:


> *"NSW Trade and Investment - Migration - All Programs"* is the one. it does show you a message but don't worry about that. They will get it.


Thanks for your help - that's the one I used so should all be ok.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

I have just seen the occupation vs last cutoff date of EOI submitted date result for 6 Nov 15 and found that around 2100 positions filled out of 5200. Last cutoff date was with 65 for software engineer/ analyst programmer. I am more worried now due to the slow speed of processing and my EOI submission date is 6 September with only 60 points for 189 visa. If this is the speed than may be occupation count becomes empty or it looks difficult to get invite till next June.
:rage::rage::rage::rage::rage::rage:


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Any invitations today?
Rays of hope for engineers.....


----------



## maunika (Nov 18, 2015)

I have logged my EOI on 16th October with 55+5 for NSW for 261313 code.
When will I suppose to get invitation?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Your ielts scores individual modules?


----------



## maunika (Nov 18, 2015)

L-7
r-6.5
w-6
s-6


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Just got the news that orana region 489 visa is now suspended for accountants and ict occupations from today


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

Any idea for 261112 last invitation points with Ielts? Not getting clues from anywhere .I want to know 
minimum with EOI points recently, that would give us some idea where we stand.


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

I filed Eoi on 20th October with Anzesco code 261112, 60+5 points and 7 ielts . Any idea about my chance in near future.


----------



## gecashish (Nov 5, 2015)

Guys, Please can some one advise whether it is a good approach to apply for 189 and 190 both together in the same EOI to increase your chance. I have 65 points with 189 and 70 points with 190.

Do you think that should go for both or 189 alone?
can we apply for more than one states(say NSW and SA both) in addition to 189?


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

gecashish said:


> Guys, Please can some one advise whether it is a good approach to apply for 189 and 190 both together in the same EOI to increase your chance. I have 65 points with 189 and 70 points with 190.
> 
> Do you think that should go for both or 189 alone?
> can we apply for more than one states(say NSW and SA both) in addition to 189?



we applied both 190 and 189, we received an invite for 190 (we never expected it) we always thought it will be 189 (higher chances for us). not sure if you can apply to two states for 190, maybe you could, try updating or creating your EOI, there you will see if you can


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

gecashish said:


> Guys, Please can some one advise whether it is a good approach to apply for 189 and 190 both together in the same EOI to increase your chance. I have 65 points with 189 and 70 points with 190.
> 
> Do you think that should go for both or 189 alone?
> can we apply for more than one states(say NSW and SA both) in addition to 189?


Hi, 

You would like to create multiple EOI for each subclass / state. It is acceptable. 

No worries there. 

Cheers.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi,
> 
> You would like to create multiple EOI for each subclass / state. It is acceptable.
> 
> ...


Hey Raj,

As I see in other Victoria thread, it seems you got restriction as NIL. Does it mean you have no obligation to stay in Vic for two years? If this is true this is equivalent to 189 visa. You are so lucky man!!!!

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

indy2aus said:


> Hey Raj,
> 
> As I see in other Victoria thread, it seems you got restriction as NIL. Does it mean you have no obligation to stay in Vic for two years? If this is true this is equivalent to 189 visa. You are so lucky man!!!!
> 
> Enjoy!!!!


As far as my knowledge goes, no 190 visas have condition of staying in any particular state. 

2 years condition is a moral obligation, that also means I could work in any part of Oz if I wish to. However, I intend to stay in Melbourne if I find a job else will move to Sydney. Ofcourse, I will keep VIC informed about my movement. 

I got the Visas only because of VIC SS. Will try to stay there as much as I can. 

Thanks


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

Guys,
I submitted my EOI : 13/8/2015
with 55 points + 5 SS
as a Biomedical Engineering
When I submitted my EOI, I selected "ANY" state 
Do I have to change it to NSW or it doesn't matter .
if I have to change it>>
Does that affect the date of submission?


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

eng_theanat said:


> Guys,
> I submitted my EOI : 13/8/2015
> with 55 points + 5 SS
> as a Biomedical Engineering
> ...


You need to change it to NSW specifically if you want to be considered for NSW state nomination. It won't affect your Date of Effect since changing the state won't change your points.


----------



## ahmedmakbul (Nov 15, 2015)

Any idea when we will get the results of ITA round of 20th November?


----------



## Kelly2015 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi, I have a question related to my employment. I have 11 years experience in the nominated occupation in my home country from 1/2000 to 3/2011. However, from 4/2005 to 9/2006, I was appointed by this employer to undertake the Master degree in the UK to enhance my professional skills. In this period, I was offered a full scholarship and received 40% of the salary and full superannuation contribution record from this employer. 
I am wondering whether I could count the period I was in the UK as my experience in the nominated occupation. If this is possible, then I could add another 10 points to my application?

Thank you for your advice!
Cheers


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

Kelly2015 said:


> Hi, I have a question related to my employment. I have 11 years experience in the nominated occupation in my home country from 1/2000 to 3/2011. However, from 4/2005 to 9/2006, I was appointed by this employer to undertake the Master degree in the UK to enhance my professional skills. In this period, I was offered a full scholarship and received 40% of the salary and full superannuation contribution record from this employer.
> I am wondering whether I could count the period I was in the UK as my experience in the nominated occupation. If this is possible, then I could add another 10 points to my application?
> 
> Thank you for your advice!
> Cheers


Kelly, 

I think you should just give experience and payslips. This should be counted. If you want to be sure, please drop an email to ACS and definitely they will help you on your dilemma.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Kelly2015 said:


> Hi, I have a question related to my employment. I have 11 years experience in the nominated occupation in my home country from 1/2000 to 3/2011. However, from 4/2005 to 9/2006, I was appointed by this employer to undertake the Master degree in the UK to enhance my professional skills. In this period, I was offered a full scholarship and received 40% of the salary and full superannuation contribution record from this employer.
> I am wondering whether I could count the period I was in the UK as my experience in the nominated occupation. If this is possible, then I could add another 10 points to my application?
> 
> Thank you for your advice!
> Cheers


They will consider your experience if you were working more than 20 hours per week ( I dont remember exact hours) and were paid. Check ACS guide for more details. 

Cheers.


----------



## AU_move_2013 (Jun 28, 2012)

arlmz said:


> we applied both 190 and 189, we received an invite for 190 (we never expected it) we always thought it will be 189 (higher chances for us). not sure if you can apply to two states for 190, maybe you could, try updating or creating your EOI, there you will see if you can


Hi ,

I received invitation email from NSW for System Analyst on 13.11.2015,I applied for NSW SS on 15th Oct with 65+5 points , i have total 11 years of exp

Can you please help me with below points
1) any particular resume format required to be submited
2) documents i can submit for my current job which i started in Jan2015 in same stream. my current company indian MNC is not ready to release me any exp letter.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

AU_move_2013 said:


> arlmz said:
> 
> 
> > we applied both 190 and 189, we received an invite for 190 (we never expected it) we always thought it will be 189 (higher chances for us). not sure if you can apply to two states for 190, maybe you could, try updating or creating your EOI, there you will see if you can
> ...


1. No format required, just make sure your duties and responsibilities are clearly indicated there and you should be fine.
2. Just submit the same supporting documents that you have submitted to ACS


----------



## AU_move_2013 (Jun 28, 2012)

Appledeuce said:


> 1. No format required, just make sure your duties and responsibilities are clearly indicated there and you should be fine.
> 2. Just submit the same supporting documents that you have submitted to ACS


Thanks Appledeuce !

for point 2, my exp since Jan 2015 is not included in ACS , please suggest on documents required to be submitted.


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi good luck on the next stage please could you confirm your English score which gives an idea what is the expected for an NSW 190 ICT BA invite
Thanks


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

Can any one confirm in NSW ? If I get Invite from NSW , can I work in Sydney right?

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

deepakprasadp said:


> Can any one confirm in NSW ? If I get Invite from NSW , can I work in Sydney right?
> 
> Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


Yes.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

With the pace at which 189 Invitation rounds are moving for 2613XX, it merely looks like 60 pointers will have no choice other than opting for SS. VIC being very selective in their nomination process, NSW would be the easy target for most of 60 pointers...!

Just watch out for more people subscribing to this thread.!!


----------



## princehass (Nov 22, 2015)

HI Hassan Here,
I have applied for NSW State Sponsorship under Electronics Engineer(233411) on 22 July 2015.
I am still waiting for invite. Are there any chances for me?? Are there any other Electronics Engineers who are waiting like me.
Following is my points break down:
AGE=30
Degree=15
IELTS=10
SS=5
Total=60


----------



## bishnu1125 (Nov 16, 2015)

when i can expect 190 NSW invitation for the following:
Age- 25, PTE-10( 65+),qualification 15, aus study-5, Professional year-5
General Accountant with 65 points(60+ ss 5) EOI submitted 28 july 2015
External auditor with 65 points(60+ ss 5) EOI submitted 10 august 2015


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

Friends,

I just arrived in Australia last week on 489 visa, should I change my usual country of residence in 190 EOI ?

Pls suggest

Thanks


----------



## nswexpat (Apr 28, 2015)

bishnu1125 said:


> when i can expect 190 NSW invitation for the following:
> Age- 25, PTE-10( 65+),qualification 15, aus study-5, Professional year-5
> General Accountant with 65 points(60+ ss 5) EOI submitted 28 july 2015
> External auditor with 65 points(60+ ss 5) EOI submitted 10 august 2015


hey man, I think NSW prefers IELTs over PTE academic, I lodged my EOI in Feb 2015 with PTE (65+) & have seen other 55 pointers from my field getting the invitation while I am still waiting. So, I thinking of sitting IELTs sometime soon.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

M still waiting //


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi guys, new to this thread.
I have applied for NSW SS(60+5) on 11/07/15.
189 - 60 points same day {261313 category}. 
people applied after me received NSW invites. I'm not sure whats going on with my EOI.
Any guidance is much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

princehass said:


> HI Hassan Here,
> I have applied for NSW State Sponsorship under Electronics Engineer(233411) on 22 July 2015.
> I am still waiting for invite. Are there any chances for me?? Are there any other Electronics Engineers who are waiting like me.
> Following is my points break down:
> ...


Yes I am,We are in the same boat....


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi all, just got invited to apply for visa from NSW. Status changed to Invited!

EOI DOE: 9 Oct
Invited to apply for nomination: 13 Nov
Invited to apply for visa (nomination approved): 23 Nov 

2211 General Accountant
Points 65+5 (Age 30, IELTS 20, Degree 15, Experience 0)

Thank you and good luck to those waiting!


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

MSN said:


> Hi all, just got invited to apply for visa from NSW. Status changed to Invited!
> 
> EOI DOE: 9 Oct
> Invited to apply for nomination: 13 Nov
> ...


Hey, congrats! Looks like you and I received it the same day. I have not been invited yet, just checked my skill select. Can you confirm whether you applied the same day you got the nomination? I did the next day- 14th Nov.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

deep07 said:


> Hi guys, new to this thread.
> I have applied for NSW SS(60+5) on 11/07/15.
> 189 - 60 points same day {261313 category}.
> people applied after me received NSW invites. I'm not sure whats going on with my EOI.
> Any guidance is much appreciated. Thank you


Dont think many 65 pointers are invited so far in 261313 category. Some invitations are sent but for onshore candidates. You will get it soon. Cant think of any issues with EOI.


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi Stamang,

I applied on 16th Nov. Did you claim any points for work experience? I did not so I guess that simplified assessment a little bit, I think.

Hope you'll receive your invitation soon!

Cheers,



stamang said:


> Hey, congrats! Looks like you and I received it the same day. I have not been invited yet, just checked my skill select. Can you confirm whether you applied the same day you got the nomination? I did the next day- 14th Nov.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi guys .. 
I have applied for NSW nomination with 55+5 points

I tried IELTS twice and managed to score 6.5 in all..

I think NSW min English requirement is competent for ICT.
Can any one suggest when I can get invitation or I won't :confounded::disappointed_relieved:?


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

AU_move_2013 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I received invitation email from NSW for System Analyst on 13.11.2015,I applied for NSW SS on 15th Oct with 65+5 points , i have total 11 years of exp
> 
> ...


hey could you please tell us your ielts score ?


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

MSN said:


> Hi Stamang,
> 
> I applied on 16th Nov. Did you claim any points for work experience? I did not so I guess that simplified assessment a little bit, I think.
> 
> ...



Umm, have the same breakdown as yours. Hope will get it soon.


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

nswexpat said:


> hey man, I think NSW prefers IELTs over PTE academic, I lodged my EOI in Feb 2015 with PTE (65+) & have seen other 55 pointers from my field getting the invitation while I am still waiting. So, I thinking of sitting IELTs sometime soon.


I dont think this could be the scene, as ielts and pte have sam score level.,,
However i am also waiting ,, same points breakdown as yours,, but i submitted eoi on 5 novembr 2015,
Do you know any 60 pointers got nominated by nsw,, as an electrical engineer..


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

stamang said:


> Umm, have the same breakdown as yours. Hope will get it soon.


Hey, can i know your English score breakdown? Mine is L9, R9, W8, S8 average 8.5. Wonder if it has anything to do with average score...

Hope you get it tomorrow.


----------



## princehass (Nov 22, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Yes I am,We are in the same boat....


Jdesai: When did you apply?? what is your points breakdown?? 
I have done Telecommunication and NEtwork Engineering but Engineer Australia gave me assessment of Electronics Engineer. Will that be an issue??


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Any invitations today ?


----------



## Esh (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I have submitted EOI for NSW SS in SkillSelect with 65 points for NSW.
Do i need to submit anything else in the NSW site like Victoria?
What are the timelines for NSW SS invite?

Please let me know.

TIA


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

MSN said:


> Hey, can i know your English score breakdown? Mine is L9, R9, W8, S8 average 8.5. Wonder if it has anything to do with average score...
> 
> Hope you get it tomorrow.


Well, I took PTE Academic. I had a 90 in everything except for 82 in Reading. Don't think I had the option to select the overall score. I just put it the four bands.


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

Esh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for NSW SS in SkillSelect with 65 points for NSW.
> Do i need to submit anything else in the NSW site like Victoria?
> ...


Hi Mate, Any reason for your VC rejection? Thanks


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

From which date the ielts date considered ?
Eoi date or at the time of invitation?
I m worrying about wife's functional eng expiration.


----------



## Esh (Oct 4, 2015)

kraviraj82 said:


> Hi Mate, Any reason for your VC rejection? Thanks


Nope..no reason buddy!! :-( 
Can you help me with NSW query please??
Thanks


----------



## quintonrobin (Nov 23, 2015)

AU_move_2013 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I received invitation email from NSW for System Analyst on 13.11.2015,I applied for NSW SS on 15th Oct with 65+5 points , i have total 11 years of exp
> 
> ...


Hi AU_move_2013

Can you share more details pls? I am also new to this forum - would like to understand the below ones : Which english assessment exam did you take : IELST or PTE...what was your Score?..Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## quintonrobin (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi 

I am new to this forum, I have applied for NSW SS under ICT BA 261111 category on 4 - Nov - 2015, with 65 + 5 = 70 points... Have PTE score of 8 ; would like to understand has anyone received 190 visa invite from NSW for ICT BA with same mix? Wanted to know how quick I can expect an invite...

Also pls help me in understanding if NSW prefers candidate who have taken IELTS over PTE - (or) is it pure speculation? Thanks for your help here.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

quintonrobin said:


> Hi I am new to this forum, I have applied for NSW SS under ICT BA 261111 category on 4 - Nov - 2015, with 65 + 5 = 70 points... Have PTE score of 8 ; would like to understand has anyone received 190 visa invite from NSW for ICT BA with same mix? Wanted to know how quick I can expect an invite... Also pls help me in understanding if NSW prefers candidate who have taken IELTS over PTE - (or) is it pure speculation? Thanks for your help here.


 I had the same, invited in less than 2 weeks. I would guess - wait 3-5 weeks. 

ielts/pte are equally accepted, dont listen to rumours.


----------



## quintonrobin (Nov 23, 2015)

AU_move_2013 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I received invitation email from NSW for System Analyst on 13.11.2015,I applied for NSW SS on 15th Oct with 65+5 points , i have total 11 years of exp
> 
> ...





andreyx108b said:


> I had the same, invited in less than 2 weeks. I would guess - wait 3-5 weeks.
> 
> ielts/pte are equally accepted, dont listen to rumours.


Thanks Andrey for your quick response. That helps a lot. I reckon that probably when you have applied things were moving fast but now more people with 70 points (SS) have come possibly.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

quintonrobin said:


> Thanks Andrey for your quick response. That helps a lot. I reckon that probably when you have applied things were moving fast but now more people with 70 points (SS) have come possibly.


Actually, no, when i got an invite (begining of september) NSW just started to invite - so now the chances of wuick invite are higher, but... I agree with you that there are more candidates out there now and thus the waiting period will be a bit longer...


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Al the best every one for today and this week I am really worried about myself and fellow accountants and auditors


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

is there any specific day that NSW send invitation.


----------



## Khan Ahmad (Nov 2, 2015)

MSN said:


> Hey, can i know your English score breakdown? Mine is L9, R9, W8, S8 average 8.5. Wonder if it has anything to do with average score...
> 
> Hope you get it tomorrow.


Any chances for 60 + 5 ss pointers as I submitted my eoi for accountant and ext auditor on 21/09/2015.


----------



## nswexpat (Apr 28, 2015)

Tayyabb said:


> I dont think this could be the scene, as ielts and pte have sam score level.,,
> However i am also waiting ,, same points breakdown as yours,, but i submitted eoi on 5 novembr 2015,
> Do you know any 60 pointers got nominated by nsw,, as an electrical engineer..


I haven't seen any electrical engineer been invited yet, let's hope it will be this Friday.


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I had the same, invited in less than 2 weeks. I would guess - wait 3-5 weeks.
> 
> ielts/pte are equally accepted, dont listen to rumours.


I applied on 7th Oct for 261111 with 65+5 points and PTE 8.5...Still waiting for NSW invite.


----------



## quintonrobin (Nov 23, 2015)

Ind79 said:


> I applied on 7th Oct for 261111 with 65+5 points and PTE 8.5...Still waiting for NSW invite.


Quite surprising as there are few other folks who have got the invite for SS beyond your date - what is your Score ... 8 equivalent in all sections in PTE? 

Did you modify the EOI anytime?


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

quintonrobin said:


> Quite surprising as there are few other folks who have got the invite for SS beyond your date - what is your Score ... 8 equivalent in all sections in PTE?
> 
> Did you modify the EOI anytime?


My PTE scores are 90, 90, 84, 76. Do you know anyone in particular who received invite for NSW beyond my date with the same or less score than me for ICT BA? 

No, I did not modify my EOI after 7th Oct.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

So you will get 10 points for language as you need to get 79 or more in all sections.
What is your points breakup.



Ind79 said:


> quintonrobin said:
> 
> 
> > Quite surprising as there are few other folks who have got the invite for SS beyond your date - what is your Score ... 8 equivalent in all sections in PTE?
> ...


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

From which date the ielts date considered ?
Eoi date or at the time of invitation?
I m worrying about wife's functional eng expiration.


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> From which date the ielts date considered ?
> Eoi date or at the time of invitation?
> I m worrying about wife's functional eng expiration.


Your ielts should been done before your eoi date and should be valid when you get your invitation and till application gets processed

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Any 65 point Software Engineers that has been recently invited?


----------



## gashforing (Dec 6, 2011)

Any telecom engineer (2633) got invitation recently?
I am with 55+5.


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

bishnu1125 said:


> when i can expect 190 NSW invitation for the following:
> Age- 25, PTE-10( 65+),qualification 15, aus study-5, Professional year-5
> General Accountant with 65 points(60+ ss 5) EOI submitted 28 july 2015
> External auditor with 65 points(60+ ss 5) EOI submitted 10 august 2015


waiting since 31 july 2015 with same points as yours.


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Al the best every one for today and this week I am really worried about myself and fellow accountants and auditors


Hii i think they are considering 8 bands in pte and ielts for accountants..


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Let's see even 65+5 is not enough what should I do next should I try for 79+ in PTE this is just too much


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi All,
Can any brainer help me out.

2613111 Computer and Network Systems applied 190 (NSW)
ACS 2nd November 2014
EOI 23rd March 2015
IELTS 7.5
Age 40 ( At the time of EOI)

What can be the reason i am yet to get an invite? Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

In 190 visa will the government ask us to stay in remote areas of the state and give us restrictions on the type of work we do? Please advice.


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

satifali said:


> Hi All,
> Can any brainer help me out.
> 
> 2613111 Computer and Network Systems applied 190 (NSW)
> ...


8 months. Wow, surprisingly sad. What were the points?

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Let's see even 65+5 is not enough what should I do next should I try for 79+ in PTE this is just too much


I think we have to wait..getting 8 in pte is almost impossible


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

gashforing said:


> Any telecom engineer (2633) got invitation recently?
> I am with 55+5.


Into the same boat. Tell me if someone got last year too at above points?


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

gashforing said:


> Any telecom engineer (2633) got invitation recently?
> I am with 55+5.


No 

-------------
Points: 60 + 5
190 NSW
Telecom 263311
IELTS: 7
EOI submission date: 6th Oct, 2015


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Ria_libran said:


> No
> 
> -------------
> Points: 60 + 5
> ...


Hey I am also telecom engineer. Do you know about status of our anzsco for last year? How many 263311 were invited and at what points any idea?


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

shri078 said:


> 8 months. Wow, surprisingly sad. What were the points?
> 
> 262111 - database administrator
> 6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
> ...


Which points? 55+5


----------



## sam123456789 (Nov 24, 2015)

satifali said:


> Hi All,
> Can any brainer help me out.
> 
> 2613111 Computer and Network Systems applied 190 (NSW)
> ...


Please inform me that is there any institute for PTE in pakistan?


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Just submitted my EOI on Skillselect by selecting NSW... with 70 points (65 + 5) 24th Nov 2015... ICT Business Analyst... any idea or guess... whether I would get invited or Will I get it or not at least... Please advise my dear friends.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mgkarthick said:


> Hi Guys, Just submitted my EOI on Skillselect by selecting NSW... with 70 points (65 + 5) 24th Nov 2015... ICT Business Analyst... any idea or guess... whether I would get invited or Will I get it or not at least... Please advise my dear friends.


You will withinh 3-5 weeks, well dats my expectation.


----------



## swatIND (Oct 26, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> I have just submitted my application for nomination
> 
> Do I need to make my PTE scores available online to NSW or is the scanned copy of my results sufficient ?


Hi,

Do you mean after expressing EOI to NSW state, we have to send scores to NSW?? OR we have to send the scores only after we receive NSW state invite??

Thanks,
SwatIND
60+5 SS|| EOI updated: 22Nov2015|| waiting for state Invite


----------



## Ria_libran (Oct 5, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Hey I am also telecom engineer. Do you know about status of our anzsco for last year? How many 263311 were invited and at what points any idea?


No idea. I started following this process from this year only. I am not expecting ITA anytime before Jan-Feb, 2016. :rip:


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

sam123456789 said:


> Please inform me that is there any institute for PTE in pakistan?


Sorry dear, confirmed today by email PTE yesterday and got reply today by saying No in Pakistan.


----------



## riteshbv (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi folks,

I am new to this thread. I have applied for 190 under NSW with 65 points. Can you please share your insights and tentative timelines on invitation. scrolling at the queue list, looks as even here i need to wait for another 3 months. 
When is next round of invitation


----------



## quintonrobin (Nov 23, 2015)

Ind79 said:


> My PTE scores are 90, 90, 84, 76. Do you know anyone in particular who received invite for NSW beyond my date with the same or less score than me for ICT BA?
> 
> No, I did not modify my EOI after 7th Oct.


Your score has to be 8 in each section which will translate into "SUPERIOR", I think that now you fall under "PROFICIENT"... NSW SS takes the overall score , then English score to send invites if i am not wrong..if means they will invite people who superior language skills with same points


----------



## quintonrobin (Nov 23, 2015)

mgkarthick said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just submitted my EOI on Skillselect by selecting NSW... with 70 points (65 + 5) 24th Nov 2015... ICT Business Analyst... any idea or guess... whether I would get invited or Will I get it or not at least... Please advise my dear friends.


It depends on your English score as well , if you have 8 in all sections - then it should be quicker, else NSW first calls all people with same score + 8 pointers in each section , then 7 pointers with Same score..so on & so forth...

Now - My worry is I am seeing people getting invited for ICT SA...i am not seeing anyone invited very recently for ICT BA


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

swatIND said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you mean after expressing EOI to NSW state, we have to send scores to NSW?? OR we have to send the scores only after we receive NSW state invite??
> 
> ...


After invite


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm hoping some invites this Friday. Anyone else?


----------



## nimwarring (Sep 13, 2015)

hi 
i submitted my eoi on 11 october and my points are as below
Age---30
Masters---15
experience---5
IELTS 7.5 each----10
SS-----------5
Total----60+5=65
Occupation--hotel manager
so when can i expect an invite?

Thanks in advance


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

nimwarring said:


> hi
> i submitted my eoi on 11 october and my points are as below
> Age---30
> Masters---15
> ...


Dear nimwarring

Also submit EOI for Victoria they are much faster as compared to NSW.


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

233512 mechanical engineer. Points 65 (60+5) any idea when we can expect the invitee?
thanks in advance


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi, Im waiting for NSW Sponsorship Invitation.

221241 Internal Auditor
EOI 65+6ss submitted 21/11/2015


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> After invite


Hi there, I am in a position similar to yours but I am waiting on my skills assessment from CPA. I'm trying to decide if I should get assessed for both accountant and external auditor or just external auditor. What do you think? My points are 60 +5 SS and my PTE scores were also 90 90 90 90.

Thank you!


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Jdesai,
I am also waiting for invitation since 10th July 2015.
233411 Electronics engg., 55+5 points. any body who got the invitation with same criteria. Please help or advice what are the chance and when?? My PTE score is L 64, R 73, W 67 S 66.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> Hi there, I am in a position similar to yours but I am waiting on my skills assessment from CPA. I'm trying to decide if I should get assessed for both accountant and external auditor or just external auditor. What do you think? My points are 60 +5 SS and my PTE scores were also 90 90 90 90.
> 
> Thank you!


I originally was assessed as external auditor with CPA however when the 189 ceiling was reached I was worried that 190 would be flooded with high scoring candidates so I choose to get reassessed as general accountant with ICAA

As it turns out that was wasted money but I thought it was worth it to increase my chances

I would guess that with those scores you would be next in line for an invite as external auditor when you submit your EOI but there will be numerous 65+5 general accountants (and possibly even 70+5) waiting in front of you

In hindsight I should have delayed my skills assessment as general accountant until 190 invites were closer to reaching 60+5 in that category. I guess if money wasn't an issue you should increase all options however you may find that your external auditor 190 is successful quite quickly.

I hope this helps - good luck !


----------



## AU_move_2013 (Jun 28, 2012)

quintonrobin said:


> Hi AU_move_2013
> 
> Can you share more details pls? I am also new to this forum - would like to understand the below ones : Which english assessment exam did you take : IELST or PTE...what was your Score?..Thanks for your help in advance


I appeared for PTE L70, R75, W70,S89


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

*190 nsw eoi*

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI on November 22nd with following details under 190 SS for NSW:

Occupation: Software Engineer
PTE: L86 R78 W90 S71
Not claiming points for experience
Points: 30(age)+15(Education)+10(PTE)+5(SS) =60

Can someone please tell me what are my chances of getting an invite from NSW ? How long do i have to wait according to current trend?Please help.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

KV1990 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on November 22nd with following details under 190 SS for NSW:
> 
> ...


More than 1 year. I have submitted mine as 65 points 5 months ago.

You are literally bottom of the 60 points list for software engineer because according to their priority list; after your points they care about your english skills and work experience.


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

spark92 said:


> More than 1 year. I have submitted mine as 65 points 5 months ago.
> 
> You are literally bottom of the 60 points list for software engineer because according to their priority list; after your points they care about your english skills and work experience.


Thank you so much for your quick reply. I understand its going to be a long wait.I have 7 band in pte.Will that reduce my long waiting period or still i am at the bottom of the list?


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

KV1990 said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply. I understand its going to be a long wait.I have 7 band in pte.Will that reduce my long waiting period or still i am at the bottom of the list?


Hi I have the same break up as urs. I tried analysing last years data and saw the invitation will be sent around april-june depending upon ur points and other factors. As you have 10 points from PTE, it will give u edge over the folks who have 55 with out any points in english. Here is the link. Please research yourself for the same for SE profession and 55 points wo SS. You will get a fair view.

My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190

Regards,
Pradyush


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Hi I have the same break up as urs. I tried analysing last years data and saw the invitation will be sent around april-june depending upon ur points and other factors. As you have 10 points from PTE, it will give u edge over the folks who have 55 with out any points in english. Here is the link. Please research yourself for the same for SE profession and 55 points wo SS. You will get a fair view.
> 
> My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190
> 
> ...


Thank you Pradyush for your inputs. I will do some research like you suggested. So it came down to either wait or get 20 points in English Test to reduce waiting period. Good luck to you


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

KV1990 said:


> Thank you Pradyush for your inputs. I will do some research like you suggested. So it came down to either wait or get 20 points in English Test to reduce waiting period. Good luck to you


True ! Hope for the best..!! Wish you all the luck too


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

pradyush said:


> True ! Hope for the best..!! Wish you all the luck too


Thanks  I have one more doubt. Please clarify.I heard if we apply for other states , we will get the results soon.I feel like instead of waiting for NSW to invite me back, applying directly to other states will have good chance for me because of my cv value since i am an iOS mobile application developer.

If i get rejected from other states, will it be possible for me to switch back to NSW invitation queue in skillselect?i understand date of effect will be changed. Hope I am not confusing you


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

KV1990 said:


> Thanks  I have one more doubt. Please clarify.I heard if we apply for other states , we will get the results soon.I feel like instead of waiting for NSW to invite me back, applying directly to other states will have good chance for me because of my cv value since i am an iOS mobile application developer.
> 
> If i get rejected from other states, will it be possible for me to switch back to NSW invitation queue in skillselect?i understand date of effect will be changed. Hope I am not confusing you


You can apply with multiple EOI.. There is not limit to number of EOIs.. so go ahead and apply for states you think You can get invitation from. Victoria's response time is really good.

Regards


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Any chances for 55+5 guys..


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

pradyush said:


> You can apply with multiple EOI.. There is not limit to number of EOIs.. so go ahead and apply for states you think You can get invitation from. Victoria's response time is really good.
> 
> Regards


Thanks a lot for answering my queries


----------



## naive.immigrant (Nov 22, 2015)

Can someone tell me that without experience how come a person can apply for skilled profession? Does it also mean he can apply for any skilled ANZSCO. I am confused.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI for NSW by end of Oct'15.

My points break Up - 

Age - 30

Education - 15

Exp - 8 years + - 15

Total Points - 60 + 5 SS

IELTS - Over All 7 but not 7 in each, however the requirement criteria is met.

Now, my main question, from above posts, that NSW picks up on certain criteria like scores in IELTS / PTE, Over all Exp.

Based on my data, above with IELTS(0 points) but exp - 15 points(8 years+), how soon, can I expect the invite?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I'm hoping some invites this Friday. Anyone else?


I am with you..  For 2613XX, I hope this time, they start inviting(60 + 5) with Proficient English score.. !:fingerscrossed:


----------



## quintonrobin (Nov 23, 2015)

quintonrobin said:


> Your score has to be 8 in each section which will translate into "SUPERIOR", I think that now you fall under "PROFICIENT"... NSW SS takes the overall score , then English score to send invites if i am not wrong..if means they will invite people who superior language skills with same points


AU_Move_2013 received his invite after your date, pls check with him for more details pls


----------



## quintonrobin (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi friends - 

I am trying to find out anyone received invitation for ICT BA recently from NSW - I know Andrey , anyone else ? , Pls shout. (or) any one who have applied with 65+5 long back & still waiting for NSW invitation with English score 7 or 8?


----------



## anybody2 (Aug 8, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for NSW by end of Oct'15.
> 
> ...



It probably depends on your profession.

From www(dot)industry(dot)nsw(dot)gov(dot)au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants (i may not post links)

The selection process:

1. Occupation
2. Commonwealth Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment

You are likely to be drawn faster than any 55+5 pointer, however everyone having the same points and professions whose English skills are better than yours will be drawn before you.


----------



## Sanzee (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi,
I applied for NSW SS with 70 points including state point for Business Analyst on 26th Oct.
I have each band 7 in ielts and still waiting for invitation.

What's your point break down and when did you lodge your EOI?

Thanks



quintonrobin said:


> Hi friends -
> 
> I am trying to find out anyone received invitation for ICT BA recently from NSW - I know Andrey , anyone else ? , Pls shout. (or) any one who have applied with 65+5 long back & still waiting for NSW invitation with English score 7 or 8?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

naive.immigrant said:


> Can someone tell me that without experience how come a person can apply for skilled profession? Does it also mean he can apply for any skilled ANZSCO. I am confused.


Lol.... the most funny drama is going on at NSW selection process... many persons are a ahead of invitation only with their language scores, though the work experience is zero...I am sorry to say that the name of current migration scheme should be changed as "Language Skill Migration" rather than the Skill Migration... DIAC should take initiative to change these sorts of selection attitudes.....


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

ee_sajib said:


> Lol.... the most funny drama is going on at NSW selection process... many persons are a ahead of invitation only with their language scores, though the work experience is zero...I am sorry to say that the name of current migration scheme should be changed as "Language Skill Migration" rather than the Skill Migration... DIAC should take initiative to change these sorts of selection attitudes.....


lol, from a purely objective point of view, it is odd how English plays such a big role. I mean, of course, one must be able to communicate, but does it really play this big of a difference whether one has IELTS 7 or 8? I don't think so. It is not a linguistic contest. That being said, I personally can only be glad for the current policy because I am one of the 0 work experience, proficient English guys. I guess inviting young people might have certain benefits as well.


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

quintonrobin said:


> AU_Move_2013 received his invite after your date, pls check with him for more details pls


Mate, the information you shared is there on NSW webpage. I am already aware of it.
Moreover, AU_Move_2013 has applied as System Analyst. Like I said earlier, I have applied as Business Analyst. I am already aware that System Analyst's are getting invited later than my application date. But thanks anyways for your concern. Appreciate!


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi, I got my invitation from NSW today. I didnt expect it will be that quick


----------



## Sanzee (Nov 4, 2015)

Congratulations!
Could you please breakdown your points, DOE and your occupation code?

Thanks



boo2013 said:


> Hi, I got my invitation from NSW today. I didnt expect it will be that quick


----------



## sam123456789 (Nov 24, 2015)

myasirma said:


> Sorry dear, confirmed today by email PTE yesterday and got reply today by saying No in Pakistan.


Thanks... what about CEA to improve score for 10 more points? I attempted ielts and scored 6.5.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Sanzee said:


> Congratulations!
> Could you please breakdown your points, DOE and your occupation code?
> 
> Thanks


My code is 221214 Internal Auditor 
DOB: 30 points
AFQ: 15 points
Aus study: 5 points
Exp oversea: 5 points
English: IELTS 7.5 ( 7- 8 - 7- 7 )
==> Total 65+5 ss 

21/11/2015: Subclass 190 EOI submitted 
26/11/2015: NSW SS Invited


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Any invites today for 2613**??


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> My code is 221214 Internal Auditor
> DOB: 30 points
> AFQ: 15 points
> Aus study: 5 points
> ...


You are just too lucky am still waiting for external auditor with same points and I applied even before you


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

Dont understand how Nsw is inviting people. It's been so long that I have been waiting. Invitation process is too slow...


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi folks,
It may be irrelevant to ask here but someone who has any idea for this. Actually i want know that if i am not attempting the multiple choice multiple answer , my marks will be deducted or not.
Kindly comments as i have given PTE thrice and missed by 3-1 marks every time as i was not sure for.some.answer.


----------



## Sanzee (Nov 4, 2015)

Got invitation in just 5 days? Lucky you. 
I also have 65+5 for Business Analyst, applied a month ago and still waiting ?


boo2013 said:


> Sanzee said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!
> ...


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not a Lucky day for me again.
In 3rd Attempt of PTE scores are L/R/S/W- 85/74/82/78

Feeling Really Dissappointed. I don't know what to do next.

Position Applied- 261111
EOI Filed:- 14/09/2015


----------



## sam123456789 (Nov 24, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> You are just too lucky am still waiting for external auditor with same points and I applied even before you


Please tell me from where you did PTE? as you are also from pakistan.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Just received a call from my agent and I got invited today yes finally the wait is over


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

sam123456789 said:


> Please tell me from where you did PTE? as you are also from pakistan.


Hi I am currently in Sydney on skilled graduate work visa so I did it from here only I guess there are no PTE centres in pakistan yet


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Sunita_p said:


> Dont understand how Nsw is inviting people. It's been so long that I have been waiting. Invitation process is too slow...


Just wanted to update you that I just received my invitation


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

Got Invitation from NSW just now. Not gonna apply.
I applied for EOI for 190 on 30th July 2015 but was granted 189 visa last month:eyebrows: 
EOI for 2613 Developer Programmer... 4 months just for the invitation.lol


----------



## sam123456789 (Nov 24, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Hi I am currently in Sydney on skilled graduate work visa so I did it from here only I guess there are no PTE centres in pakistan yet


Congratulations that you got invited..

Please suggest me that should I go to Dubai to give attempt for PTE? I have 6.5 in Ielts and with two attempts but same score.

Thanks


----------



## markmoro (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if you could advise me on this. 

I applied on the 26th of October (190 NSW) as a Management Accountant with 70 points (65+5) and superior English (IELTS 8+).

I've heard of quite a few General Accountants being invited by NSW, but no management accountants yet. So I was thinking, do you think it makes sense to have another skills assessment and submit an EOI as a General Accountant? :juggle:

Thanks


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

sam123456789 said:


> Congratulations that you got invited..
> 
> Please suggest me that should I go to Dubai to give attempt for PTE? I have 6.5 in Ielts and with two attempts but same score.
> 
> Thanks


Yes am sure you will get it give it a try make sure you know that PTE is different from ielts you may have to work on your pronunciation and grammar just to get the desired score and work on your typing skills too best of luck


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Sunita_p said:
> 
> 
> > Dont understand how Nsw is inviting people. It's been so long that I have been waiting. Invitation process is too slow...
> ...


Hi kavimate85, congratulations!! can u pls mention your points breakdown. I have got 60+5 with 65+ in pte and no work exp and lodged on 17.9.15. Any chance for me? What do you think. Thanks


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Got invite as well. 261312 65 points 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

Will I get invitation for 263111 network engineer for 189 with 60 points? Or should i apply for nsw state sponsorship with 65 points for a better chance of invitation? im confused about this because i prefer 189 over 190 any day and i want to avoid 190 if I have a change of getting 189.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Hi kavimate85, congratulations!! can u pls mention your points breakdown. I have got 60+5 with 65+ in pte and no work exp and lodged on 17.9.15. Any chance for me? What do you think. Thanks


My points were 65+5 for SS and same like you 65+ in PTE updated EOI on 11/11/15 from 60+5 to 65+5 points


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Atlast, received Invite for Nomination from NSW.... 

2613XX
EOI submitted: 60 (189) @ 12/08/2015
EOI Submitted: 65 (190) @ 13/11/2015
IELTS: 7+ in all modules


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey congrats..happy for you. Did you get it from auditing or taxation accountant.


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Not a Lucky day for me again.
> In 3rd Attempt of PTE scores are L/R/S/W- 85/74/82/78
> 
> Feeling Really Dissappointed. I don't know what to do next.
> ...


Hi ,

I understand your situation. I am on same boat too. I have taken PTE 4 times so far and the best i could get was L/R/S/W- 86/78/71/90. Its kind of confusing whether to try more or take a break.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

For those who already applied for NSW nomination--

What are the document list need to be prepared for upload and which format? I have relavant docs for the points claimed in EOI. But, not sure if they seek any confirmation letter as like Victoria does..

Just want to be prepared before I attempt to apply for it.


----------



## usernaveen88 (Nov 26, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Atlast, received Invite for Nomination from NSW....
> 
> 2613XX
> EOI submitted: 60 (189) @ 12/08/2015
> ...


Hi, 

Even i had submitted my EOI on the same day on 13Nov with 65 points (SS), could you please confirm the date of your EOI submission ?
Thank you


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

OMG got my invite today!


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

jayandrae said:


> OMG got my invite today!


Congrats..ur points and occupation??


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> jayandrae said:
> 
> 
> > OMG got my invite today!
> ...


60+5, 261313 software engineer, 09/07/2015 DOE July


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

bharathi039 said:


> For those who already applied for NSW nomination--
> 
> What are the document list need to be prepared for upload and which format? I have relavant docs for the points claimed in EOI. But, not sure if they seek any confirmation letter as like Victoria does..
> 
> Just want to be prepared before I attempt to apply for it.


Directly from the invitation email and the application page:


When you submit your application, please make sure that you:

have an electronic copy of all supporting documents ready for upload;
limit the total size of attachments to under 10 megabytes, and use the Portable Document Format (PDF) where possible; and
have a Visa or MasterCard ready to pay the application fee.

Mandatory:
Bio-data page of passport 
Current skills assessment from relevant assessing authority 
English language ability test results – IELTS/OET/TOEFLiBT/PTE/CAE 
Educational qualifications 
Full curriculum vitae/resume

Optional:
Employment references
Letters of reference
Contract(s) of employment
Payroll records, tax returns or other employment evidence


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

Got NSW invite just now...

Applied on aug 6 th 2015 60+5 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got NSW invite just now...
> 
> ...


Congrats..ur points and occupation?


----------



## quintonrobin (Nov 23, 2015)

Any one got invite for ICT BA 261111???


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

SOURABH.C said:


> Congrats..ur points and occupation?



60 +5 ss points 261313


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Sennara said:


> Directly from the invitation email and the application page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any idea on partner points? Which docs need to be submitted for partner?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Sunita_p said:


> Hey congrats..happy for you. Did you get it from auditing or taxation accountant.


External auditor I will visit my agent tomorrow to submit all required documents and fee for NSW SS


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

dhijaj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got NSW invite just now...
> 
> ...


Congratz, can you tell us your points breakdown (ie how many goes to age, education, english, work exp)?


----------



## Esh (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi All,

I got a mail from [email protected] with the Subject: Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa.

Is this called the invitation from a state??
I was just shocked and i cant believe thats an NSW invitation, because i have applied for NSW SS on Nov 23rd.

Please confirm, is this the invitation from NSW?

Thanks,
Esh


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Esh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a mail from [email protected] with the Subject: Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa.
> 
> ...


I think that is the invitation congratulation! I might soon get invited as my score will be turning to 65 in January and it seems that they have cleared up to November backlog.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Esh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a mail from [email protected] with the Subject: Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa.
> 
> ...


It must be, what is your points breakdown?


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats..ur points and occupation?
> ...


Your occupation and English score??


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Is there was any invitation round today?? So many peoples are getting invitation today. Anyways congratulation to.all


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

guruchauhan said:


> Is there was any invitation round today?? So many peoples are getting invitation today. Anyways congratulation to.all


Amy mechanical engineer got invitation?


----------



## ksp9921 (Nov 26, 2015)

Any invitations for general accountant with 60 + 5? 

Thanks


----------



## ksp9921 (Nov 26, 2015)

Any invitations for general accountant with 60 + 5?

Thanks


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Does anyone have any update on ICT BA's? I have not seen a single invite since Sept. Its gonna be 7 weeks since I applied with 70 points (incl SS) with overall 8.5 in English, more than 7 yrs of exp in ACS, with 2.5 yrs in Australia. My 457 is gonna expire soon.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi guys,I just got NSW nomination EOI nov 6th for both 189 and 190, occupation 2339. I am kind of confused if I should wait for 189 initiation round to see if I will receive invite on that, I also need answer to the following questions experts;
1. how long does NSW nomination take? 
2. How much is the application fee? 

I seriously need advise now. Please help. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AUS02 (Nov 26, 2015)

I haven't got my invitation yet from NSW and I have applied with 70 points (includ. ss) since 10th November 2015. This is absurd, I think the EOI system is messed up.



221213 External Auditor
Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa

25.7.15 IELTS (L 8, R 7, S 7.5, W 7 ) Overall 7.5
1.11.15 ICAA Submitted
10.11.15 ICAA Positive Response
10.11.15 EOI Submitted (189 visa) - 65 points

Candidate for 190 Visa
10.11.15 EOI Submitted (190 visa) - NSW 65 + 5 points


----------



## Esh (Oct 4, 2015)

spark92 said:


> It must be, what is your points breakdown?


Age: 30
Qualification: 15
PTE: 10
Experience: 5
SS: 5
Total: 65


----------



## Sanzee (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi,
I am also waiting for Invitation since Oct 26th business analyst with 70 points including SS (ielts 7 each).
My 457 expired on September and I had to go back to student visa. No other option except studying ?
Desparately waiting for invitation!



Ind79 said:


> Does anyone have any update on ICT BA's? I have not seen a single invite since Sept. Its gonna be 7 weeks since I applied with 70 points (incl SS) with overall 8.5 in English, more than 7 yrs of exp in ACS, with 2.5 yrs in Australia. My 457 is gonna expire soon.


----------



## Esh (Oct 4, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I think that is the invitation congratulation! I might soon get invited as my score will be turning to 65 in January and it seems that they have cleared up to November backlog.


Thanks Mate!! Sure you should be getting it in Jan. I think they cleared the backlog till date for 65pointers.


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Hi guys,I just got NSW nomination EOI nov 6th for both 189 and 190, occupation 2339. I am kind of confused if I should wait for 189 initiation round to see if I will receive invite on that, I also need answer to the following questions experts;
> 1. how long does NSW nomination take?
> 2. How much is the application fee?
> 
> ...


1."Candidates must submit an online application within 14 days of receiving the invitation to apply
NSW nomination applications usually take 12 weeks to process"

I am not sure currently how long they are taking to process.

2.$300 for applicants applying from outside Australia
$330 (GST included) for applicants applying from within Australia

Please check below link:
After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales

Can you please tell us about your points breakdown and occupation?


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Fingers crossed !!!

I am 261312 waiting for invitation with 65 points.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

It's so weird
I have applied to 261313 in 21/07/2015 and I still haven't received my invite here are my details:

Age:25
Degree:15
Australian study: 5
Work experience: 5 (1 year in Australia)
Language: 10 (Proficient - 8.0 overall in IELTS with 8.5, 8, 8.5, 7.5 scores)
State Sponsorship: 5

So according to their order:

Occupations are the same (261313)
DIBP points are the same (65)
Language are the same (for those who got invite please tell me your exam scores)
Work Exp is the same (5 - with 1 year in Australia, please also describe your work exp in years and in Australia or outside)
DoE : 21/07

I am asking this to understand their ordering. Either language or work experience criterias do not work with points but something else. I remember someone who got invite earlier than us because he had 10 points for work experience.

I am also asking if there is anyone out there with 2613xx with 65 points still waiting for an invite? If so please write your points breakdown.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

spark92 said:


> It's so weird
> I have applied to 261313 in 21/07/2015 and I still haven't received my invite here are my details:
> 
> Age:25
> ...


The only difference I can see is your age. How old are ya?


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Esh said:


> spark92 said:
> 
> 
> > It must be, what is your points breakdown?
> ...


Congrats..what's ur occupation?


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Amy mechanical engineer got invitation?


I think NSW does not require any ENGINEERs.
:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Esh said:


> Steiger said:
> 
> 
> > I think that is the invitation congratulation! I might soon get invited as my score will be turning to 65 in January and it seems that they have cleared up to November backlog.
> ...


Is there any chance for 55+5 candidates then??


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Steiger said:


> The only difference I can see is your age. How old are ya?


23 but you are 60 points right? I am talking about 65 points people.


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,

My points breakdown is below

Software Engineer
Age - 30
English - 0
Qualification - 15
Work Exp - 15
SS - 5

Total 65 with SS. DOE 01/09/2015

Did anyone with similar points breakdown receive NSW State Sponsorship invitation?
I am seeing couple of SE's with 65 points have received the SS invitation. Wanted to know, on basis invitations are sent. I can not check my EOI as I need to check with my agent.

Thanks


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My points breakdown is below
> 
> ...


English is the 3rd criteria, you shouldn't get an invite before me; and I haven't got one.


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My points breakdown is below
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat ,I am software engineer and I applied in July 12,2015 with 60 + 5 points for NSW and english score is 6.5 overall its mean I didn't get any additional points for IELTS. However, I got additional points for experience and still waiting for invitation. here is my breakup of the points given below.

Age : 30
IELTS : 0
Qualification : 15
Work Exp : 15
State Nomination : 5

Regards,
Zeesharp


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

KV1990 said:


> 1."Candidates must submit an online application within 14 days of receiving the invitation to apply
> 
> NSW nomination applications usually take 12 weeks to process"
> 
> ...



Thanks, 12 weeks seems too long, for those that have received approval before, how long did it take them? My point breakdown below;
Age 30
Assessment 15
Experience 5
Ielts 10

Lastly, if I apply before nomination, I hope I can still apply for 189 when invited. Please advise. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

leap said:


> I think NSW does not require any ENGINEERs.
> 
> :sad::sad::sad:



They require some engineers like Agricultural engineer, received invite today on that occupation 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

I got an invitation today as well

Internal auditor
Age - 30 
Educ - 15
Work - 5
English - 10

Finally! I wasn't really to receive it. I thought it would take more time.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi friends,

I have received mail from NSW to apply for 190
From: <[email protected]>
Date: Thu, Nov 26, 2015 at 9:09 AM. 
I applied exactly a month back on 26/10/2015 as i have lost hope in 189 but was not really expecting an invite.

My points break down - 60 + 5 SS
Age - 30
English - 10 
Degree - 15
Exp - 5

However my status in EOI shows submitted & not invited? Is this normal and I have been asked to confirm the nomination within 15 days.
I hope this is not a spam mail


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

krish4aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have received mail from NSW to apply for 190
> From: <[email protected]>
> ...


Seems like you're not the only one.

Could you please explain more about your English exam scores and work experiences?


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

Any System Analyst with 65 points got invitation ? ?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Seems like you're not the only one.
> 
> Could you please explain more about your English exam scores and work experiences?


As per ACS 4 years , english score 69/79/69/79


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> As per ACS 4 years , english score 69/79/69/79


In addition, no australian work or educational experience.


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> In addition, no australian work or educational experience.


Krish u r lucky though.. There are guys with 261313 and 60 without SS are waiting from July.. All the best mate.. Apply soon

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have received mail from NSW to apply for 190
> From: <[email protected]>
> ...


I think it will still show as submitted until your nomination is accepted and you are invited to apply for a 190 visa - this invite is only to apply for NSW nomination, not a 190 visa


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> I think it will still show as submitted until your nomination is accepted and you are invited to apply for a 190 visa - this invite is only to apply for NSW nomination, not a 190 visa


THanks a lot Diva for your response. 190 is new to me as I have not followed this and was banking on 189. Infact, I didn't apply for 190 until last month, after looking at the 189 invite I don't think the invite for me will come any soon. It's going to be 7-8 months of wait. (See my signature for doe for 189)

On the contrary if i get 79 band in PTE, i'm sure to get an invite in the next round. 

Can someone advise if the below is the right process for 190

Click on the link provided in the mail, which i assume will lead me to a payment page (300$) and accept the invite.
NSW will then send an invite during which I believe the status in EOI will change to Invited.
It will be the normal routine similar to 189, where I pay the visa fee and submit all the relevant document and wait for a grant.

The only condition will be to stay in NSW for 2 years. 

I will be grateful if someone can review and comment. Let me know if I'm missing something here.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Okay then here is my theory:

Their ranking system is based on:

1) Occupations
2) DIBP Points
3) English POINTS (ie proficient - 10 pts, superior 20 pts and so on, so IELTS or PTE overall scores don't matter)
4) Experience by YEARS, not by points!

I guess so far all of us misunderstood experience part. It seems like they care about the years. So I'd strongly recommend people here to describe their breakdown like this from now on:

Occup: Software Engineer (261313)
DIBP Points: 60+5
English Points: 10
Work Experience: 4 years (overseas, 5 points)
DoE: 15/11/2015


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

krish4aus said:


> THanks a lot Diva for your response. 190 is new to me as I have not followed this and was banking on 189. Infact, I didn't apply for 190 until last month, after looking at the 189 invite I don't think the invite for me will come any soon. It's going to be 7-8 months of wait. (See my signature for doe for 189)
> 
> On the contrary if i get 79 band in PTE, i'm sure to get an invite in the next round.
> 
> ...


Yes you should do exactly like that. It's not a big deal as most Software Eng jobs are in Sydney anyway. Plus Sydney pays a lot more than other cities!


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> THanks a lot Diva for your response. 190 is new to me as I have not followed this and was banking on 189. Infact, I didn't apply for 190 until last month, after looking at the 189 invite I don't think the invite for me will come any soon. It's going to be 7-8 months of wait. (See my signature for doe for 189)
> 
> On the contrary if i get 79 band in PTE, i'm sure to get an invite in the next round.
> 
> ...


As pet my knowledge,

1) Get invite for Nominating- u got

2) Pay 300 - and submit all docs 

3) Get invited.

4) then you will get invite in skill select

5) Then pay and front load all doc like PCC and Medicals before CO is assigned.. And get direct grant..

And regarding 2 years commitment us just an obligation not mandate.. If you are able to prove that for your skill u r not having vacancy in job portal then they will release you and make you to work anywhere.. 

Anyone can correct me if I am wrong..

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Yes you should do exactly like that. It's not a big deal as most Software Eng jobs are in Sydney anyway. Plus Sydney pays a lot more than other cities!


Thanks Spark for your response. I'm sorry if I have not provided with enough detail in the first place 

Good luck to you and other friends.


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Thanks Spark for your response. I'm sorry if I have not provided with enough detail in the first place
> 
> Good luck to you and other friends.


And in Sydney u need to spend a lot as well  

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

deepakprasadp said:


> And in Sydney u need to spend a lot as well
> 
> Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


More details please!


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

Is it helpful/necessary/nice to have, to include your relatives' address(es)/info in the invitation documents? They are able/willing to sponsor for the house/transpo but they are in the Greater Sydney Area that's why the relative stream is not applicable to me, hence the SS190 lodgement.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

spark92 said:


> It's so weird
> I have applied to 261313 in 21/07/2015 and I still haven't received my invite here are my details:
> 
> Age:25
> ...


Check your spam folder just in case, there is at least one case (reported on this forum) when the invitation finished there...good luck.


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

spark92 said:


> It's so weird
> I have applied to 261313 in 21/07/2015 and I still haven't received my invite here are my details:
> 
> Age:25
> ...


Also can u confirm whether u have applied for 189 in same EOI ? I am guessing the one who applied 190 alone gets preference??

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## kkkish (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi All,

I got an invite from NSW today and I have applied for it.

can someone help me on the timelines like how long NSW takes for the approval?

Will there be any chances for rejection, I just submitted my original resume with 6 years experience as Software Programmer.

Please help me with inputs.

Thanks,
Kish


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Congratulations Krish!!

May I ask what skillsets you possess as a Software Engineer?
Just guessing if NSW is sending approval based on the scarcity of resources..




krish4aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have received mail from NSW to apply for 190
> From: <[email protected]>
> ...


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

Got NSW invitation this morning for 261313- software engineer with 60 points(with out 5 points for SS)

I had submitted my EOI on 18/11/2015, so i got it in just took 8 days. 

EOI still shows submitted, however, i believe it is not a spam email as the link provided in an email landed my in NSW portal with my EOI reference number selected in the textbox.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Was there even a case of a mechanical/chemical/civil/electric engineer with 55 points getting invited in the previous years (2014,2013 etc..) under the old system ? Even though I came to terms with the fact that I would have no chance of getting invitation 3 months ago, the whole system looks like a joke the more I think about it. What is the point of that occupations being in the list if NSW don't need them or what is the point of allowing 55 pointers to apply ? Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Congrats FShah!!!

May I know your skillsets as a Software Engineering.
Trying to guess the criteria they are applying for invites.



fshah said:


> Got NSW invitation this morning for 261313- software engineer with 60 points(with out 5 points for SS)
> 
> I had submitted my EOI on 18/11/2015, so i got it in just took 8 days.
> 
> EOI still shows submitted, however, i believe it is not a spam email as the link provided in an email landed my in NSW portal with my EOI reference number selected in the textbox.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hii what's ur English score and experience?


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

sawant123 said:


> Congrats FShah!!!
> 
> May I know your skillsets as a Software Engineering.
> Trying to guess the criteria they are applying for invites.


yes sure sawant, here is the details, 
Age:25, EXP:15, Qualification:10, Ielts:10
ANZSCO:261313

I would advice everyone here with 55 points, to improve their ielts score if it is below 7 in each module and make at least 60 points.
I know you get stuck in maze once you are unable to get 7 in each, as i my self appear for 7 times but at last i made it. every time i would missed by 0.5 in one module but i never gave up and finally got it.


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

fshah said:


> Got NSW invitation this morning for 261313- software engineer with 60 points(with out 5 points for SS)
> 
> I had submitted my EOI on 18/11/2015, so i got it in just took 8 days.
> 
> EOI still shows submitted, however, i believe it is not a spam email as the link provided in an email landed my in NSW portal with my EOI reference number selected in the textbox.


Is it a standalone app or along with 189.. Because me also 261313 60 points w/o SS applied on Nov 11 2015.. But dint get.. Only diff is I applied alon with 189..

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

fshah said:


> yes sure sawant, here is the details,
> Age:25, EXP:15, Qualification:10, Ielts:10
> ANZSCO:261313
> 
> ...


Seems like experience fetched u priority..

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Can you share your gmail or yahoo email id to discuss more ?



deepakprasadp said:


> fshah said:
> 
> 
> > Got NSW invitation this morning for 261313- software engineer with 60 points(with out 5 points for SS)
> ...


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Can you please share your mobile no or gmail email id please ???




fshah said:


> sawant123 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats FShah!!!
> ...


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

deepakprasadp said:


> Seems like experience fetched u priority..
> 
> Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


yes may be, but i think 60 pointers have bright chances of getting it in a month at least, so you will get it soon too.


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

fshah said:


> yes may be, but i think 60 pointers have bright chances of getting it in a month at least, so you will get it soon too.


Thanks a lot bro!

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

fshah said:


> Got NSW invitation this morning for 261313- software engineer with 60 points(with out 5 points for SS)
> 
> I had submitted my EOI on 18/11/2015, so i got it in just took 8 days.
> 
> EOI still shows submitted, however, i believe it is not a spam email as the link provided in an email landed my in NSW portal with my EOI reference number selected in the textbox.


Mate , it will change to invited only if you pay 300$ and they approve your case and nominate you.. So 2 more months for fun.. Don't worry m. You will all be fine.. Just upload all the documents.. And wait mate.. Good luck

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

deepakprasadp said:


> Also can u confirm whether u have applied for 189 in same EOI ? I am guessing the one who applied 190 alone gets preference??
> 
> Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


No I didn't apply 189 in the same EOI. This EOI is only for 190 for NSW.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Any chance of getting any invites today?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like 60 plus 5 are getting invitations with 7 each.So 55 plus 5 are not far away.


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

spark92 said:


> No I didn't apply 189 in the same EOI. This EOI is only for 190 for NSW.


No worries, u r in one year experience pool .. 60+5 with more than 3 years got invites so far.. We will get soon .. No worries..

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## gecashish (Nov 5, 2015)

Friends, if you get the invite for 190 than is it mandatory to live 2 years in that particular nominated state? what happens suppose if you don't get job there and gets in some other states?

is it a punishable offence to work in some other states if you don't get the job in your nominated state?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

gecashish said:


> Friends, if you get the invite for 190 than is it mandatory to live 2 years in that particular nominated state? what happens suppose if you don't get job there and gets in some other states?
> 
> is it a punishable offence to work in some other states if you don't get the job in your nominated state?


Thats the obligation you have to full fill to stay in that state as they nominate you.


----------



## gecashish (Nov 5, 2015)

That I understand but what if you don't get a job there?


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

gecashish said:


> That I understand but what if you don't get a job there?


U can always submit proof to NSW officials that u r not getting any jobs for your skill and prove and move on. It's just a obligation not a mandate

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

deepakprasadp said:


> U can always submit proof to NSW officials that u r not getting any jobs for your skill and prove and move on. It's just a obligation not a mandate
> 
> Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313



Its easy for onshore people to convince them that they have a job offer and to convice that they got in their field.But for offshore its very hard as Sydney has immense opportunity to find job in their field.I will suggest be prepared yourself to live in NSW and start finding job from Now because you have to show them job contract in other state and also need to demonstrate that you tried to find in NSW but you could'nt get.

Also if you are onshore and then apply citizenship they count your background and always take clearance from NSW as they sponsor you.So be careful.


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

It seems like NSW don't need any accountant. No accountants are getting invited. I have been waiting since July 2015 with 60+5.


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello Guys,

Do you think applying through separate EOI will create any difference?



spark92 said:


> No I didn't apply 189 in the same EOI. This EOI is only for 190 for NSW.


----------



## kkkish (Jul 4, 2015)

*please reply*

Can someone help me on this?



kkkish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an invite from NSW today and I have applied for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeemaR (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello Senior Members,

Any prediction for me ? I am a bit worried

ANZO CODE : 261111, ICT Business Analyst
Date of EOI Submission: 11th September 2015 for 190 Sub Visa Class
Points Claimed : 60 + 5
IELTS Score : Overall 8 , with lowest being 7.5 in Writing. 
Years of Exp : 5


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> My points were 65+5 for SS and same like you 65+ in PTE updated EOI on 11/11/15 from 60+5 to 65+5 points


Congrats!  Did you receive your invitation for external auditor or taxation accountant?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

If my pte scores r not good and its report send to dibp and before pte my ielts bands r higher comparative to pte.
Is it make negative impression for my profile?


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Swarnjeet,

I am in the same boat. My second attempts score is lower than earlier.
However, in EOI we can specify the exact score so that should not matter.

Experts.. Any comments on our situation?



Swarnjeet Saini said:


> If my pte scores r not good and its report send to dibp and before pte my ielts bands r higher comparative to pte.
> Is it make negative impression for my profile?


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> Congrats!  Did you receive your invitation for external auditor or taxation accountant?


HI i received as external auditor


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Sunita_p said:


> It seems like NSW don't need any accountant. No accountants are getting invited. I have been waiting since July 2015 with 60+5.


Do you have any points for language proficiency if you do then I think you should get it in next two weeks best of luck


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

After receiving an invitation yesterday I paid the State Sponsorship fee and uploaded all required documents can any one tell me these days how many days it might take to get the approval thanks.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

SeemaR said:


> Hello Senior Members,
> 
> Any prediction for me ? I am a bit worried
> 
> ...


Only Hope is the key. I am also on the same boat as you. My EOI submission date is 14th September.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> HI i received as external auditor


Mate congrats! You have been waiting for long time!

Can you please update the tracker?


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Andrey,
My ACS expired, and I am applying for a renewal. While submitting the docs, can I submit the old one and mention that I have applied for a renewal? I am worried that if I get an invite before receiving the new ACS, then I may miss the chance to apply. Any thoughts please?


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Also would like to mention that I am already doing a project for NSW govt. in Sydney. Will that hold any value in case if my news ACS gets delayed?


----------



## hitinpandey (Jul 5, 2015)

Is it true that NSW has stopped accepting releasing invitation ?

Is there is any way to know to check the balance VISA count to be released as per occupational list??


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> After receiving an invitation yesterday I paid the State Sponsorship fee and uploaded all required documents can any one tell me these days how many days it might take to get the approval thanks.



Based on previous threads it takes 10 to 20 days to get approval which comes with skillselect invite 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate congrats! You have been waiting for long time!
> 
> Can you please update the tracker?


Thanks mate I updated my tracker, Today I uploaded all documents and paid fee of $330 now waiting for approval. Just want to ask what is the meaning of direct grant in tracker few applicants have mentioned direct grant does that mean that case officer did not ask for any further documentation


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Based on previous threads it takes 10 to 20 days to get approval which comes with skillselect invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Do you have any points for language proficiency if you do then I think you should get it in next two weeks best of luck


Yes I have 65+ in pte. Lets hope so. Quite frustrating seeing the invitations. I have not seen any accountant getting invite.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

hi i applied for software programmer for nsw ss on 13/10/15
60+ 5 
any idea when can i get invitation
my points 
age 30
Masters 15
Australian study 5
professional year 5
partner skills 5
english score 0
state sponsorship 5


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

*hii*



kavimate85 said:


> Al the best every one for today and this week I am really worried about myself and fellow accountants and auditors


hii just wanted to ask did u get invited for auditor or accountant??


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

kash123 said:


> hii just wanted to ask did u get invited for auditor or accountant??


Hi I got invited for external auditor


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Thanks mate I updated my tracker, Today I uploaded all documents and paid fee of $330 now waiting for approval. Just want to ask what is the meaning of direct grant in tracker few applicants have mentioned direct grant does that mean that case officer did not ask for any further documentation


Thanks mate

Direct grant, is once you lodge your visa with all docs incl form 80/1221, pccs and medicals + refs for claimed employment - then CO will not have to request anything and simply grants the visa direct.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Thanks mate I updated my tracker, Today I uploaded all documents and paid fee of $330 now waiting for approval. Just want to ask what is the meaning of direct grant in tracker few applicants have mentioned direct grant does that mean that case officer did not ask for any further documentation



Direct grant means there was no contact at all from CO, just grant after application


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Srikanth2788 (Nov 24, 2015)

@Spark92 :

I am also on the same boat. I have submitted my EOI for NSW 190 on 29/10/2015 with 60+5. My points breakdown is as follows. 
Age : 30
Eng : 10 (65+ in all sections of PTE).
Qualification : 15
Work Exp : 05 ( 1 year in sydney after ACS deduction).

I havent got the invite yet. I was really worried when I saw many people, who are having same points as me, got invite yesterday but me. So, I did call the NSW authorities today and asked them, how they sort the candidates if they have same points in all the 4 selection criteria(total points, occupation code, eng score and Exp), They told me that the candidate who is having more years of experience will take the precedence. 

That said, the ppl who got invite yesterday, are having more work exp than us. So, pls dont worry, we will get the invitation in the next round hopefully. The next invitation might be on 10th of dec.

Thanks,


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

hi buddy,
would you please tell me are these form downloadable and from where i can download them?
i will be 60+5 next month and if i get invitation i want to lodge my visa myself



andreyx108b said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Direct grant, is once you lodge your visa with all docs incl form 80/1221, pccs and medicals + refs for claimed employment - then CO will not have to request anything and simply grants the visa direct.


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Shrikanth,

Thanks for the update.
I am in the same boat with similar points. 
I doubt NSW has invitation rounds like subclass 189. Did they tell you that 10Dec is the day for next round?



Srikanth2788 said:


> @Spark92 :
> 
> I am also on the same boat. I have submitted my EOI for NSW 190 on 29/10/2015 with 60+5. My points breakdown is as follows.
> Age : 30
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nasti said:


> hi buddy, would you please tell me are these form downloadable and from where i can download them? i will be 60+5 next month and if i get invitation i want to lodge my visa myself


Yea, just google form 1225 Australia and form 80 Australia.


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how they update the SkillSelect portal post Invitation.

I have applied for NSW SS through same EOI. The email address is that of my Agent. If I get the invitation, will they update the same in "Correspondence" section in EOI?


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Srikanth2788 said:


> @Spark92 :
> 
> I am also on the same boat. I have submitted my EOI for NSW 190 on 29/10/2015 with 60+5. My points breakdown is as follows.
> Age : 30
> ...


Hi - How do you say there are dates for state sponsorship. i though they just pick and invite if they find suitable. Can you please let me know if i am missing anything here!!


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,

firstly apologies for posting a wrong question on this forum. 

I looked for Victoria thread, couldn't find the one even after searching. Hence posting my question hear as there are many who would know the answer to this silly question. ( pardon me)

I was looking at their employment requirement for 261111 and Found that they want 7 in all Modules and 5 yrs work ex.. now do they go by ACS approved work ex or overall work ex.

I have overall 8 but ACS has approved after May 12. leaving me with 3.6 yrs. Please advice


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

can any one have specific information regarding qualification requirement for 261313 - software engineer for NSW SC 190 visa? 

i know they normally send invitation to candidates having 55/60 points, but during the approval process they take a detail look at your profile like experience, qualification and job profile.

to be specific, lets say i don't have AQF bachelor degree but have some other qualification like associate degree major in computing. question is will my qualification effect the approval process?

regards,


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> firstly apologies for posting a wrong question on this forum.
> 
> ...


this question has been asked many times on different forums and i can tell you that DIBP will only consider your experience after the skilled met date mention on your ACS assessment. In your case it will be 3.6


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

is there any post in the forum where the list of documents for the 190 invitation is stated? Is it really just the one listed down by NSW? 

After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales

The following documents are required for every application:

Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.
To process your application without delay please:

Name each document appropriately – for example "passport", "employment" and "resume".
Ensure that each document is clear and easy to read.
Ensure that each document is either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy.
Where possible, upload the files as pdf documents and ensure that the size of the files are not too big, as this can significantly slow down the upload process.


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

Srikanth2788 said:


> @Spark92 :
> 
> I am also on the same boat. I have submitted my EOI for NSW 190 on 29/10/2015 with 60+5. My points breakdown is as follows.
> Age : 30
> ...


I told you this yesterday itself.. Experience matters..

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## Kelly2015 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you Guys for your advices! Is ACM is Australian computer society? I will email them to ask?


----------



## vaibi_11 (Nov 28, 2015)

deepakprasadp said:


> I told you this yesterday itself.. Experience matters..
> 
> Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


Hi, 

I also got NSW invite on 26th Nov and agree on total experience thing.

261312 Developer Programmer - 189/190 NSW)
11/11/2014: ACS Skills Assessment
04/06/2015: PTE (L: 77, R: 90, W: 78, S: 90) (Proficient-10 points)
16/06/2015: Lodged EOI (60 pts - 189)
03/08/2015:Lodged EOI (65 pts-190)
26/11/2015: Invite from NSW (SS 190 - 65 pts)

Points Breakup:
Age-30
Degree-15
Australia 1 yr exp. -5 (6 yrs deducted by ACS-RPL for Mechanical Degree)
Proficient English-10
Overall Exp. -8.4 yrs


----------



## vaibi_11 (Nov 28, 2015)

Does the CV/Resume has to be certified/signed in front of JP or not required?
Is there any NSW specific template?


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

fshah said:


> dreamsanj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


No, I think the question was regarding work experience requirement of NSW and the answer is they consider the entire work experience (meaning even the years deducted by ACS).


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

vaibi_11 said:


> Does the CV/Resume has to be certified/signed in front of JP or not required?
> Is there any NSW specific template?


I uploaded a CV in my personal format and got the nomination without any problems. Nope, you don't need to have it notarised.


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> No, I think the question was regarding work experience requirement of NSW and the answer is they consider the entire work experience (meaning even the years deducted by ACS).


Well, i believe points are always awarded by DIAC not by state, except the 5 points in case they nominates you. so everyone whether going for 189, or 190 must file their EOI, where you can claim points for your experience only after skill met date.

so, even if you are applying for NSW you can't over claim your experience.


----------



## naive.immigrant (Nov 22, 2015)

fshah said:


> Well, i believe points are always awarded by DIAC not by state, except the 5 points in case they nominates you. so everyone whether going for 189, or 190 must file their EOI, where you can claim points for your experience only after skill met date.
> 
> so, even if you are applying for NSW you can't over claim your experience.


Here is my understanding. 

For example, if you have 12 years of exp, ACS deducts 4 years then you should enter either 12 or 8 it really doesn't matter. Because, you still claim 15 points. Any time you can change in EOI where points and DOE will not impact.

However, now ACS deducts 6 years, you can't enter 12 years as this should be 6 years only. Reason being that you have overclaimed 5 more points than your actual points. Then your form will not be further processed. 

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

This thread reach to 3920+ comments. Still NSW hasn't reached to 10% of nominations...


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

naive.immigrant said:


> Here is my understanding.
> 
> For example, if you have 12 years of exp, ACS deducts 4 years then you should enter either 12 or 8 it really doesn't matter. Because, you still claim 15 points. Any time you can change in EOI where points and DOE will not impact.
> 
> ...


your absolutely right!.
firstly, you only need to enter your experience in EOI that had been in the past 10 years.
2ndly, you should mark all your experience irrelevant in EOI, which had been in the past 10 years and which is before skilled met date mentioned in your assessment report.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Sir pls comment for my case
Feb-2008 to may 2011 --- 3 years 3 months exp
Aug-2011 to till date-- 4 years 3 months
Both r in same company and assessed by engineers Australia
I need to wait for 6 months in same company to achieve 60 points with 8 years of exp.
Am i on right path?
Now my total points r 55 and applied for 190 NSW in oct15.
Pls guide me seniors....


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Sir pls comment for my case
> Feb-2008 to may 2011 --- 3 years 3 months exp
> Aug-2011 to till date-- 4 years 3 months
> Both r in same company and assessed by engineers Australia
> ...


it all depends on the skilled met date mentioned on your assessment. you can count your experience forward from the month and year mentioned on your assessment report.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

fshah said:


> it all depends on the skilled met date mentioned on your assessment. you can count your experience forward from the month and year mentioned on your assessment report.


My assessment letter shows relevant experience in following periods
Feb08 to may2011
Aug2011 to Oct 2015

These both exp r from same company and till date I m working.
(5-6 months left for 8 yrs completion)


----------



## itsmejai (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi friends,

Need a suggestion. I have been invited to submit NSW application for nomination. 
1) Can I upload the same documents that I submitted for ACS assessment(education and work history)?
2) it will be of great help, if some one can send me the sample resume for NSW submission (Software engineer - 261313)

Thanks in advance!!!

Regards,
Jai

===================
EOI submitted: 190 (08-11-2015)
NSW invitation for applying nomination: 26th Nov 2015
other steps: waiting


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

should I only upload form 80 or is it also better to upload form 1221 before the C/O is allocated?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manthan29 said:


> should I only upload form 80 or is it also better to upload form 1221 before the C/O is allocated?


Better upload both, more chances for a direct grant.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Originally Posted by fshah 
it all depends on the skilled met date mentioned on your assessment. you can count your experience forward from the month and year mentioned on your assessment report.
My assessment letter shows relevant experience in following periods
Feb08 to may2011
Aug2011 to Oct 2015

These both exp r from same company and till date I m working.
(5-6 months left for 8 yrs completion)


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Better upload both, more chances for a direct grant.


Thank you, so I upload the PCC, Medical, 1221 and 80 together?


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

To all those who have received NSW nominations in last few days..

Did you guys create a separate EOI or a common EOI along with subclass 189?
I have a common EOI and I am guessing that is the reason for not getting invited.

If I create a different EOI now, it will affect my DOE. Am i correct?


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

sawant123 said:


> To all those who have received NSW nominations in last few days..
> 
> Did you guys create a separate EOI or a common EOI along with subclass 189?
> I have a common EOI and I am guessing that is the reason for not getting invited.
> ...


Dear sawant123

You will surely received the invite as NSW preferred people having proficient or superior English level.


----------



## Srikanth2788 (Nov 24, 2015)

sawant123 said:


> To all those who have received NSW nominations in last few days..
> 
> Did you guys create a separate EOI or a common EOI along with subclass 189?
> I have a common EOI and I am guessing that is the reason for not getting invited.
> ...



Hi Sawant,

vaibi_11 got the invite for the 261312 code. Apparently he has less exp than you but he still got the invite. May be what you said is correct. I didn't get it too. I have the common EOI for both 189 and 190.

Guys, who got the invite and who didnt , can pls confirm how u created your EOIs. Is it a common EOI for both 189&190 or seperate?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313, EOI (189,190) : 12-10-2015.


----------



## Srikanth2788 (Nov 24, 2015)

spark92 said:


> It's so weird
> I have applied to 261313 in 21/07/2015 and I still haven't received my invite here are my details:
> 
> Age:25
> ...


How you created your EOI ? Is it a common one for both 189 & 190. or seperate ?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313, EOI ( 189 &190) : 12-10-2015. Points : 60+5. (Age :30, 1 yr Exp in Aus: 05, Eng : 10, Qualification : 15) No invite yet.


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

Srikanth2788 said:


> Hi Sawant,
> 
> vaibi_11 got the invite for the 261312 code. Apparently he has less exp than you but he still got the invite. May be what you said is correct. I didn't get it too. I have the common EOI for both 189 and 190.
> 
> ...


I received invitation with both 189 and 190 selected


----------



## AUS02 (Nov 26, 2015)

So, are we looking at the case where they are sending invites to those applicants selectively? Because none of this makes sense. 

I have also applied both 189 & 190. I have seen kavimate85 and boo2013 DOE is later than me but got invited.



221213 External Auditor
Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa

25.7.15 IELTS (L 8, R 7, S 7.5, W 7 ) Overall 7.5
1.11.15 ICAA Submitted
10.11.15 ICAA Positive Response
10.11.15 EOI Submitted (189 visa) - 65 points

Candidate for 190 Visa
10.11.15 EOI Submitted (190 visa) - NSW 65 + 5 points


----------



## AUS02 (Nov 26, 2015)

Should I withdraw 189 eoi and leave 190 eoi instead?
Perhaps, my chance of getting NSW invite would be higher?
Does NSW prefer single eoi?


221213 External Auditor
Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa

25.7.15 IELTS (L 8, R 7, S 7.5, W 7 ) Overall 7.5
1.11.15 ICAA Submitted
10.11.15 ICAA Positive Response
10.11.15 EOI Submitted (189 visa) - 65 points

Candidate for 190 Visa
10.11.15 EOI Submitted (190 visa) - NSW 65 + 5 points


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

When will 55+5 guys get invited??


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

AUS02 said:


> So, are we looking at the case where they are sending invites to those applicants selectively? Because none of this makes sense.
> 
> I have also applied both 189 & 190. I have seen kavimate85 and boo2013 DOE is later than me but got invited.
> 
> ...



Strange mate!! I was hoping that NSW have now cleared the backlog of 65 pointers against External Auditor as they invited people like kavimate85 who lodged EOI on November so my chances of getting invitation is getting brighter now but after looking your case, I am getting worried :confused2:


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

AUS02 said:


> Should I withdraw 189 eoi and leave 190 eoi instead?
> Perhaps, my chance of getting NSW invite would be higher?
> Does NSW prefer single eoi?
> 
> ...


I would appreciate the experts to shed some lights on this issue, do we need to withdraw 189 though we made both separately?


----------



## sawant123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Exactly!!

There is an uncertainty over the their selection process.
On preference to separately filed EOI we should definitely get an official word from them..




salmangillani said:


> Strange mate!! I was hoping that NSW have now cleared the backlog of 65 pointers against External Auditor as they invited people like kavimate85 who lodged EOI on November so my chances of getting invitation is getting brighter now but after looking your case, I am getting worried :confused2:


----------



## Crazy student (Nov 16, 2015)

AUS02 said:


> So, are we looking at the case where they are sending invites to those applicants selectively? Because none of this makes sense.
> 
> I have also applied both 189 & 190. I have seen kavimate85 and boo2013 DOE is later than me but got invited.
> 
> ...


You better check your junk mail and if you have agent confirm with them. By the way boo2013 is internal auditor so dont fit the case.


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

Crazy student said:


> AUS02 said:
> 
> 
> > So, are we looking at the case where they are sending invites to those applicants selectively? Because none of this makes sense.
> ...


Hii i think because u have 70 points and kavimate hS the same but due to exlerience or english test more than u...they got invited...but in next round hopefully u will get the invite..


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

What i confirmed with kavimate85, he/she has proficient english with no work experience and has 65+5


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

AUS02 said:


> So, are we looking at the case where they are sending invites to those applicants selectively? Because none of this makes sense.
> 
> I have also applied both 189 & 190. I have seen kavimate85 and boo2013 DOE is later than me but got invited.
> 
> ...



Just to tell you one thing that my initial EOI date was 22 aug with 60+5 points later I updated with 5 extra points on 11 nov. Apart from that it can be my Australian studies and professional year program certificate or may be they are giving priority to Australian students over people with overseas experience but am sure you should get it soon may be by next week


----------



## AUS02 (Nov 26, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Just to tell you one thing that my initial EOI date was 22 aug with 60+5 points later I updated with 5 extra points on 11 nov. Apart from that it can be my Australian studies and professional year program certificate or may be they are giving priority to Australian students over people with overseas experience but am sure you should get it soon may be by next week



Maybe because of professional year.
I did my studies in Australia years ago and my experience were obtained in overseas.
Hope for the best!
Thanks! kavimate85


221213 External Auditor
Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa

25.7.15 IELTS (L 8, R 7, S 7.5, W 7 ) Overall 7.5
1.11.15 ICAA Submitted
10.11.15 ICAA Positive Response
10.11.15 EOI Submitted (189 visa) - 65 points

Candidate for 190 Visa
10.11.15 EOI Submitted (190 visa) - NSW 65 + 5 points


----------



## jayandrae (Sep 8, 2015)

Maybe the states are following the Skillselect quota, cause for Auditors I see there the slots are full...
SkillSelect


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hii is it better to get degree assessed under external auditor or leave it under gen accounting for nsw190??


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

I got invite 3 days ago:

here is my case: 
Age: 30 points
IELTS 6 band: 0 points
B.Tech - 15 points
work exp 8 years relevant in the last 10 years: 15 Points. 
So total of 60 plus, state's 5 = 65

May be it is helpful for you guys.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

psirimalla said:


> I got invite 3 days ago:
> 
> here is my case:
> Age: 30 points
> ...


Occupation?


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> I got invite 3 days ago:
> 
> here is my case:
> Age: 30 points
> ...


That's great Siri. Are you band 6 or 6.5, I know there is no difference. I assume yours 2613xx as famous code. 

One thing I don't understand is, NSW pattern. One hand, people say English is the criteria and other hand English has taken back seat than Experience. 

Anyway finally band-6 makes some progress. So that means, when it reaches to 55 band 6 person with higher experience can expect ITA. Somewhere wind is blowing in our direction. :juggle:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Transcripts OR Mark sheets - Either of it would do.




Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Please let me if get Invittion from NSW for applying SS, are transcripts conpulsory or marksheets work in place of them. What is exact difference betwwen transcripts and marksheets.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Please let me if get Invittion from NSW for applying SS, are transcripts conpulsory or marksheets work in place of them. What is exact difference betwwen transcripts and marksheets.



I believe marksheet is absolutely fine.. When I say 'Marksheet', it must be a Consolidated one.. Make sure, it is color scanned or notarized.. 

Transcript VS Marksheet:

Transcript is the copy of your marksheets that are attested(signed) and sealed by your university authority (might be Examiner or Chancellor). Marksheets are common certificate that you receive from university(either for each sem or end of all sems)


----------



## babbar_manish (Nov 29, 2015)

*EOI at Victoria (any chance)*

EOI: 190 (Victoria)

EOI ID: E0006352716 Date Submitted: 28/10/2015 Client: Manish Babbar
Criteria Points Bracket Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190)(Permanent)
Date of Effect 28/10/2015 15:36:50
Age 33 - 39 25
English Language Ability Proficient 10
Level of educational qualification attained At least a Bachelor Degree 15
State/Territory Nomination 5
Years of experience in Nominated Occupation
Equal to or greater than 5 Years and less than 8 Years
10
TOTAL 65

Waiting for EOI response from Victoria, shall I apply at NSW as well ?

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

state sponsorship 
Can someone please help me with my Query 
I applied for software programmer for nsw SS on 13/10/15
60+ 5 
any idea when can i get invitation
my points 
age 30
Masters 15
Australian study 5
professional year 5
partner skills 5
English score 0
state sponsorship 5


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> state sponsorship Can someone please help me with my Query I applied for software programmer for nsw SS on 13/10/15 60+ 5 any idea when can i get invitation my points age 30 Masters 15 Australian study 5 professional year 5 partner skills 5 English score 0 state sponsorship 5


Hard to say, with english score 0... Its harder.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks Andrew
i applied both in one EOI does it make any difference if i apply with separate EOI 
And i can see in the forum psirimalla this person with English 0 he got invited from NSW


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Hard to say, with english score 0... Its harder.


Thanks Andrew
i applied both in one EOI does it make any difference if i apply with separate EOI 
And i can see in the forum psirimalla this person with English 0 he got invited from NSW


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> I got invite 3 days ago:
> 
> here is my case:
> Age: 30 points
> ...



Congrats mate 
Can i know your occupation and did you applied two different EOI for 189 and 190
and may i know when did u submitted your EOI 

thanks 
Vineeth


----------



## rvirendra (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone help me in this email i received from skill select on 29th.

29 Nov 2015

Dear XXX

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

SkillSelect
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator

I checked correspondence tab in EOI but there is no mail on 29th Nov.

Does anyone know where else i can check this email.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

FYI External Auditor and Internal Auditor are different. 

External Auditor is assessed by CPA / ICCA with English requirement of 7.0 ielts 

Internal Auditor is assessed by VETASSESS with 1 year of experience minimum. But I had ielts 7.0 too. And I am a CPA member with 4.5 years experience

That means we both have experience and proficient English. I believe his professional year counted and maybe my CPA member counted also. Dont worry U'll get it soon. 



AUS02 said:


> So, are we looking at the case where they are sending invites to those applicants selectively? Because none of this makes sense.
> 
> I have also applied both 189 & 190. I have ảeen kavimate85 and boo2013 DOE is later than me but got invited.
> 
> ...


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

Appledeuce said:


> I uploaded a CV in my personal format and got the nomination without any problems. Nope, you don't need to have it notarised.


In how many days ur application has been processed once you submitted the docs..

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

rvirendra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me in this email i received from skill select on 29th.
> 
> ...



I had seen someone quoting the same problem 1 or 2 months back in the forum. 
Search the forum and you might get that. 

Try to contact skillselect through email or call and check whats that is all about...


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Does someone has the google doc tracking the NSW state nomination and visa progress?
Would be helpful to analyse the trends.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

kash123 said:


> Hii is it better to get degree assessed under external auditor or leave it under gen accounting for nsw190??


At the moment External Auditor should be better

But the ceiling for External Auditor under 189 stream is closed for this year so it's temporarily only suitable for visa 190 till they open again. 

But with General Accountant u can apply for both 189 and 190 this year


----------



## AUS02 (Nov 26, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> FYI External Auditor and Internal Auditor are different.
> 
> External Auditor is assessed by CPA / ICCA with English requirement of 7.0 ielts
> 
> ...


Hope for the best!
Thanks! Boo2013


221213 External Auditor
Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa

25.7.15 IELTS (L 8, R 7, S 7.5, W 7 ) Overall 7.5
1.11.15 ICAA Submitted
10.11.15 ICAA Positive Response
10.11.15 EOI Submitted (189 visa) - 65 points

Candidate for 190 Visa
10.11.15 EOI Submitted (190 visa) - NSW 65 + 5 points


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Thanks Andrew
> i applied both in one EOI does it make any difference if i apply with separate EOI
> And i can see in the forum psirimalla this person with English 0 he got invited from NSW


psirimalla has 65 points with 0 English, but has 15 Exp points. I dont think you are claiming any points for experience and so, invitation is delayed for you. Just hold on, you must be included in the upcoming set of invitations which must be 65+ with Lang - 0 and work exp - 0.

As of now, it looks like NSW had cleared 65 pointers with proficient english level and competent level with high experience.


----------



## rvirendra (Jun 15, 2015)

Congrats,

Could you please tell me what is ur EOI date.
I have submitted my EOI on 29th June with same details for 261311, but not received invitation yet. So wondering if because of EOI date you got the invitation.

My points breakdown is:
Age - 25
Education - 15
IELTS - 0
Exp - 20 (5 yrs IND, 3 yrs AUS Exp.)





psirimalla said:


> I got invite 3 days ago:
> 
> here is my case:
> Age: 30 points
> ...


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

kavimate85 said:


> Just to tell you one thing that my initial EOI date was 22 aug with 60+5 points later I updated with 5 extra points on 11 nov. Apart from that it can be my Australian studies and professional year program certificate or may be they are giving priority to Australian students over people with overseas experience but am sure you should get it soon may be by next week


Hi there, Pls update if you get NSW approval . 
Thank u :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the Reply Andrew


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> I had seen someone quoting the same problem 1 or 2 months back in the forum.
> Search the forum and you might get that.
> 
> Try to contact skillselect through email or call and check whats that is all about...


Hi Mate,

Once you receive invitation does it shows in skill select and did you submitted separate EOI


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> That's great Siri. Are you band 6 or 6.5, I know there is no difference. I assume yours 2613xx as famous code.
> 
> One thing I don't understand is, NSW pattern. One hand, people say English is the criteria and other hand English has taken back seat than Experience.
> 
> Anyway finally band-6 makes some progress. So that means, when it reaches to 55 band 6 person with higher experience can expect ITA. Somewhere wind is blowing in our direction. :juggle:


Hi!! Any idea when 55+5 pointers can expect invite according to current invite rate?is it possible to check how many invites are remaining for this financial year for NSW?


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi guys!!
Applied eoi for 190 NSW(60+5) & 189(60) on 11/07/15 under 261313 category . 2 seperate eois & On shore.
Not expecting invite in this couple of months after seeing the backlog clearance of 60pointers in recent rounds.
I just have a question on SS 190. people applied after me (same category)received an invite from NSW. how come i didn't hear anything from them? is there any strategy in picking up eois for NSW. Am I missing anything?
Any guidance is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.
Cheers!!


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

KV1990 said:


> Hi!! Any idea when 55+5 pointers can expect invite according to current invite rate?is it possible to check how many invites are remaining for this financial year for NSW?


Here no one can tell you. First in place, how Siri got ITA we don't know, by skipping band-7 people queue. 

All I can tell you, don't expect ITA if points 55. Enjoy after you get ITA. Until then, don't keep hopes.


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

Do you guys have any info on when NSW immigration office will close for holidays?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manthan29 said:


> Do you guys have any info on when NSW immigration office will close for holidays?


Official public holidays: 25, 28, 1st 

And some employees may well take days-off in between.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi All,
Sorry if my question appears to be already answered as I was out of town for a while. There are two questions
1) What are the chances of 2613 with 55 pointers and IELTS band 7 and work exp 0 (ACS) ?
2) As per indy2aus signature, I tried to apply for VIC but got my application rejected. I didn't tried for SA but I am not sure if SA has good IT opportunities?


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> Hi there, Pls update if you get NSW approval .
> Thank u :fingerscrossed:


Yes please you do the same too, any one else here please suggest us the average time frame for nsw approval these days.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

kavimate85 said:


> Yes please you do the same too, any one else here please suggest us the average time frame for nsw approval these days.



Couple of them got in 7 days. They applied on 18th and 15 th nov


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi All,
> Sorry if my question appears to be already answered as I was out of town for a while. There are two questions
> 1) What are the chances of 2613 with 55 pointers and IELTS band 7 and work exp 0 (ACS) ?
> 2) As per indy2aus signature, I tried to apply for VIC but got my application rejected. I didn't tried for SA but I am not sure if SA has good IT opportunities?


Hi Mate 
In my view, Victoria and NSW has more IT chances compared to other Austrlian states. Securing an IT job in other states are bit difficult compared to the 2 states. Hence either increase you IELTS score or experience level. 

Moreover, Even if you land in Australia without a job then getting a job with less experience would be difficult. I had a mixed experiance. One of my friend had just 4 years of experience took more than 6 months to get a job.Another friend who just had 2 years of experience in Big data got a job in 4 weeks after he landed. Again if you have nicht skills and good communication then your experience won't matter. Keep all this in mind and proceed with your application.

Soon or later you will get your residency. 

What's is your total years of experience in IT and what is your skill ?? So that I can give you some insight about it.

I don't want to see my fellow folks come and struggle in Australia.


----------



## peik85 (Oct 22, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi All,
> Sorry if my question appears to be already answered as I was out of town for a while. There are two questions
> 1) What are the chances of 2613 with 55 pointers and IELTS band 7 and work exp 0 (ACS) ?
> 2) As per indy2aus signature, I tried to apply for VIC but got my application rejected. I didn't tried for SA but I am not sure if SA has good IT opportunities?


SA has closed all of the IT occupations for this year, and there are speculation that they will stop offer 190 visa and only 489 visa to tie people to SA, just like what Northern Territory is doing.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

kavimate85 said:


> Yes please you do the same too, any one else here please suggest us the average time frame for nsw approval these days.


I run through some threads and I saw people getting approved from NSW within 7 days to 10 days. Some got within 1 month since EOI date lodgement

Hoping that the same for us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

thinkwise said:


> niklucky02 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Hi thinkwise,
Thanks for sharing valuable information! Well, I have 6 + years of experience in Java based application support in UNIX environment. My expertise is Bash scripting and bit of python programming. I have experience in Splunk and Nagios administration and application serverwise have exp in apache tomcat and weblogic.
Any thoughts?


Regards,
Nikhil


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

peik85 said:


> niklucky02 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks peik85


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi All,
> Sorry if my question appears to be already answered as I was out of town for a while. There are two questions
> 1) What are the chances of 2613 with 55 pointers and IELTS band 7 and work exp 0 (ACS) ?
> 2) As per indy2aus signature, I tried to apply for VIC but got my application rejected. I didn't tried for SA but I am not sure if SA has good IT opportunities?


Difficult to predict esp NSW. So can't comment. 

Vic rejection is lack of exp. Vic is very particular about band 7 and exp. I went thru lot of threads in this forum and found that many people got PR and job within 3to 4 months. That is the power of Vic state. Imi team also know that plenty of job oppr exist in Vic and they want to ensure no unemployment rate increase in Vic due to lack of English and skill mismatch. Here is the best, if Vic selects getting job and PR is a piece of cake.

Since you already applied, wait for NSW.

Based on few people comments and exp, NSW issues for local jobs as there is a serious shortage in low end jobs. Since NSW is not finding workers, they are issuing this PR at least temp people work in other professions and fill the gap. This is just comment from others. Not sure facts.


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

boo2013 said:


> I run through some threads and I saw people getting approved from NSW within 7 days to 10 days. Some got within 1 month since EOI date lodgement
> 
> Hoping that the same for us :fingerscrossed:


Hoping to get NSW approval as well. Seems like we both got the invite at the same time. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## AUS02 (Nov 26, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Difficult to predict esp NSW. So can't comment.
> 
> Vic rejection is lack of exp. Vic is very particular about band 7 and exp. I went thru lot of threads in this forum and found that many people got PR and job within 3to 4 months. That is the power of Vic state. Imi team also know that plenty of job oppr exist in Vic and they want to ensure no unemployment rate increase in Vic due to lack of English and skill mismatch. Here is the best, if Vic selects getting job and PR is a piece of cake.
> 
> ...


From what I have read, I would say Victoria is more efficient and well-managed in sending invitations and PR approval. You could say they are more 'straightforward', they will reject you if finds you unsuitable at the EOI stage.

But not so for NSW, which left most of people hanging by thread, not knowing when is the next invites. They have indicated 'a possibility' in a limited program of 190 visa.


221213 External Auditor
Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa

25.7.15 IELTS (L 8, R 7, S 7.5, W 7 ) Overall 7.5
1.11.15 ICAA Submitted
10.11.15 ICAA Positive Response
10.11.15 EOI Submitted (189 visa) - 65 points

Candidate for 190 Visa
10.11.15 EOI Submitted (190 visa) - NSW 65 + 5 points


----------



## AUS02 (Nov 26, 2015)

Perhaps of the larger pool candidate based, but anyway it is just an opinion.
I could be wrong.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

AUS02 said:


> From what I have read, I would say Victoria is more efficient and well-managed in sending invitations and PR approval. You could say they are more 'straightforward', they will reject you if finds you unsuitable at the EOI stage.
> 
> But not so for NSW, which left most of people hanging by thread, not knowing when is the next invites. They have indicated 'a possibility' in a limited program of 190 visa.
> 
> ...


Whatever I mentioned, it is only for 2613xx. Not sure on other codes as it is difficult for me to keep a tab on everything.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Whatever I mentioned, it is only for 2613xx. Not sure on other codes as it is difficult for me to keep a tab on everything.


Hi Andy2aus,
I know it is just your estimate however in your signature, you have not mentioned your estimate on 55 points with band 7? :confused2:

Plus my next question is for all 2613 occupation code:
1) Have 189 started inviting 60 pointers with backlog?
2) If yes, doesn't that mean there will be lot of invites from NSW for 55 pointers in next 2 months?
Plus, I will be gaining 5 points in the month end of March for my experience. Any suggestions if it will help my get a nomination? I am asking this as I am thinking of weighing my options for the migration.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi Andy2aus,
> I know it is just your estimate however in your signature, you have not mentioned your estimate on 55 points with band 7? :confused2:
> 
> Plus my next question is for all 2613 occupation code:
> ...


It was deliberate. Reason being that score 55 with 7 band, Vic is fast. However, NSW didn't even start 60 properly. As things progress, I will update in the interest of everyone. I want to pay back to this forum by educating fellow expats without any misdirection.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

ichoosetoshine said:


> Hoping to get NSW approval as well. Seems like we both got the invite at the same time. Good luck to all of us!


Hi, So glad to see one internal auditor on the same boat. 

May I ask, did u submit the Employment documents that you used for VET assessment to the NSW as well ?? 

Well, I didnt submitted updated employment documentation, I just gave NSW the Reference Letter, bank statement, Salary Slip, CV that I submitted for VET skill assessment. The date on those documents is on 26/6/2015. It took me 4 months to have VET assessment since that date. 

I dont know should we upload to NSW application our updated employment documents? As asking my boss for another Reference Letter with a new date ( ie November 2015 ) might annoy her. 

What about you ??


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

boo2013 said:


> Hi, So glad to see one internal auditor on the same boat.
> 
> May I ask, did u submit the Employment documents that you used for VET assessment to the NSW as well ??
> 
> ...


I submitted the same docs I submitted to VET but with additional payslips to prove that I am still with the same employer. 

My assessment came out October 2015 with period coverage of my employment until July 2015 (my work exp that time was only 2.67 years) so I decided to submit additional proof that I am still with the same company because I am claiming 3 years work experience (skillselect automatically adds 5 pts on my EOI when I turned 4 years in the company). 

That's the only additional docs I submitted. But I think there is no problem about not submitting updated employment reference. We should be alright. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

ichoosetoshine said:


> I submitted the same docs I submitted to VET but with additional payslips to prove that I am still with the same employer.
> 
> My assessment came out October 2015 with period coverage of my employment until July 2015 (my work exp that time was only 2.67 years) so I decided to submit additional proof that I am still with the same company because I am claiming 3 years work experience (skillselect automatically adds 5 pts on my EOI when I turned 4 years in the company).
> 
> That's the only additional docs I submitted. But I think there is no problem about not submitting updated employment reference. We should be alright. :fingerscrossed:


Well, in that case u should have additional proofs obviously. 5 points are so worth it. Thank u for replying. 

My point test advice on skill assessment leaves me 3.4 years to claim 5 points till July 2015. I will be working for the same firm for 5 years till jan 2016. So I guess no additional documents needed as even if I submit updated documentations, they can not gimme more points. They only require experience in the past, there's no requirement for "current employment" as far as I know. And I suppose too much documentations might confuse CO . 

Wish us luck !!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi thinkwise,
> Thanks for sharing valuable information! Well, I have 6 + years of experience in Java based application support in UNIX environment. My expertise is Bash scripting and bit of python programming. I have experience in Splunk and Nagios administration and application serverwise have exp in apache tomcat and weblogic.
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Hi niklucky02,
You are in very much safer side I guess. Wish you best of luck.


----------



## sam123456789 (Nov 24, 2015)

thinkwise said:


> Hi niklucky02,
> You are in very much safer side I guess. Wish you best of luck.


Have you withdrawn your application from EOI?


----------



## thinkwise (Nov 9, 2015)

sam123456789 said:


> Have you withdrawn your application from EOI?


Yes for 190.


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

Guys, I have the same points breakdown as psirimalla claiming 15 points for Australaia work expr.....and no oversease expr(ACS deducted 4 yrs)....why do you think they dint send the invite...




bharathi039 said:


> Vineethgaddam said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Andrew
> ...


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi All,

Paid the SS fee and applied yesterday. 

Details are updated in the immigration tracker. Others who have received the invite please add your details for the rest to track.



My Immigration Tracker | information and news


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

thinkwise said:


> Hi niklucky02,
> You are in very much safer side I guess. Wish you best of luck.


I hope so


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

indy2aus said:


> Here no one can tell you. First in place, how Siri got ITA we don't know, by skipping band-7 people queue.
> 
> All I can tell you, don't expect ITA if points 55. Enjoy after you get ITA. Until then, don't keep hopes.


Thanks for your reply!! I have only 2 years 6 months experience in total and as per ACS i have skilled experience of just 6 months.I have submitted 190 for NSW with 55 points like i mentioned. I know victoria asks for minimum 3 years experience. So what are my other chances of getting SS ? Is there any other state i have stand a chance ? please give your opinion.


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

KV1990 said:


> Thanks for your reply!! I have only 2 years 6 months experience in total and as per ACS i have skilled experience of just 6 months.I have submitted 190 for NSW with 55 points like i mentioned. I know victoria asks for minimum 3 years experience. So what are my other chances of getting SS ? Is there any other state i have stand a chance ? please give your opinion.


I don't want to be ruthless and hurt you. 

Welcome to our daily chanting club and join our group. All 55 and 60 pointers every day morning, we do daily chanting like any invitations today. So, please keep a tab on this thread. :heh:


----------



## insp1r3d (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I have submitted EOI on 6th November with 60 points and qualification mechanical engineer (233512). Are there any mechanical engineers who have already been waiting for invitation? Any suggestions about required time?

Which benchmark is the most considerable comparing candidates with equal number of points but different English level, work experience and age. For example, who will get invitation faster 7777+0 experience or 6666+with 5 years experience?


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

rvirendra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me in this email i received from skill select on 29th.
> 
> ...


Hi Virendra,

Is it opened anywhere for System Administrator except Adelaide as it has some special conditions?

Please confirm as I do not find it anywhere.

Thanks
Vikram


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

insp1r3d said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 6th November with 60 points and qualification mechanical engineer (233512). Are there any mechanical engineers who have already been waiting for invitation? Any suggestions about required time?
> 
> Which benchmark is the most considerable comparing candidates with equal number of points but different English level, work experience and age. For example, who will get invitation faster 7777+0 experience or 6666+with 5 years experience?


Do you have 55+5? 

NSW has the following selection criteria: 

Occupation + 
DIBP Points
English level
Experience

So when all other criterias are matching, then candidate with 6666+with 5 years experience will be invited first.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Is it possible to get the hap is for medical before the approval if it is how can I get it for me and my wife do we both will have the same hap id ??


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Do you have 55+5?
> 
> NSW has the following selection criteria:
> 
> ...


You probably meant 7777+0 will be invited first?


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

kavimate85 said:


> Is it possible to get the hap is for medical before the approval if it is how can I get it for me and my wife do we both will have the same hap id ??


I have the same Question. I dont want to wait for CO to contact me to ask for medicals. I look for the Direct Grant too. How can we have the HAP ID to have medicals done before CO assigned ? Any one can help pls ??


----------



## Crazy student (Nov 16, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> kavimate85 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to get the hap is for medical before the approval if it is how can I get it for me and my wife do we both will have the same hap id ??
> ...


If you have immigration account login to that and retrive your case submitting reference number or case detail and dob . Then you can get hap id and book your examination


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Crazy student said:


> If you have immigration account login to that and retrive your case submitting reference number or case detail and dob . Then you can get hap id and book your examination



We have not applied for visa yet so can we still get it or we have to wait until we lodge the Visa


----------



## Crazy student (Nov 16, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Crazy student said:
> 
> 
> > If you have immigration account login to that and retrive your case submitting reference number or case detail and dob . Then you can get hap id and book your examination
> ...


You have to fill up my health declaration online then they will provide hap id


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Guys, i have been following this thread for a while but never posted,, from what i have inferred after going through all the 402 pages of this thread seems like there is very little / no chance for general accountants with 55+5 points for NSW nomination,, i am so stressed, i have 55+5 points,, applied on 24th November for NSW SS, point break down is as under:
Age: 30Points
Edcation: 15 Points
IELTS: 10 points (L:8, W:7, R:9, S:8)
do u guys think i might get NSW nomination , i know it will take time but is it possible at all?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Crazy student said:


> If you have immigration account login to that and retrive your case submitting reference number or case detail and dob . Then you can get hap id and book your examination


Ops ) yes) it was late and i copied wrong line)


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi buddy, need your advise that you have submitted your technical CV which has project and client information with technologies, tools and framework descriptions??

What NSW DOES after you upload ur all docs?

Broadcast ur cv to all employers in aus market or simply validate ur claimed points against uploaded docs.?




krish4aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Paid the SS fee and applied yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Hi buddy, need your advise that you have submitted your technical CV which has project and client information with technologies, tools and framework descriptions??
> 
> What NSW DOES after you upload ur all docs?
> 
> Broadcast ur cv to all employers in aus market or simply validate ur claimed points against uploaded docs.?


Hi Mate,

I assume they will validate the document with the points claimed. I heard (not sure though) that Victoria does the survive in market so there is much hype around CV while submitting for Victoria SS. However, not heard the same for NSW. I have just prepared the CV(3-4 pages) addressing my exprience,R&R and technologies and submitted. I hope this would suffice but have to wait to see if they are happy to invite me 

Any seniors can advise on what NSW exactly does with CV? Have they rejected cases looking at the CV?


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Crazy student said:


> You have to fill up my health declaration online then they will provide hap id


found it. thank u so much !!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Mate, I assume they will validate the document with the points claimed. I heard (not sure though) that Victoria does the survive in market so there is much hype around CV while submitting for Victoria SS. However, not heard the same for NSW. I have just prepared the CV(3-4 pages) addressing my exprience,R&R and technologies and submitted. I hope this would suffice but have to wait to see if they are happy to invite me  Any seniors can advise on what NSW exactly does with CV? Have they rejected cases looking at the CV?


Never heard of rejection, so normal CV will do.


----------



## anybody2 (Aug 8, 2015)

Got the actual EOI 12 days after filing the CV and the other files.

It seems like they just matched up the CV against the employer references, the skills assessment and education as well as the points given in SkillSelect. They are probably trying to avoid to waste EOIs for the common pitfalls e.g. claiming full work experience and forgetting about the Skill met date and calculating the English points for a band score instead of a minimum band score in all areas.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anybody2 said:


> Got the actual EOI 12 days after filing the CV and the other files. It seems like they just matched up the CV against the employer references, the skills assessment and education as well as the points given in SkillSelect. They are probably trying to avoid to waste EOIs for the common pitfalls e.g. claiming full work experience and forgetting about the Skill met date and calculating the English points for a band score instead of a minimum band score in all areas.


Eoi - expression of interest 

Ita - invitation to apply

You got ITA


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

anybody2 said:


> Got the actual EOI 12 days after filing the CV and the other files.
> 
> It seems like they just matched up the CV against the employer references, the skills assessment and education as well as the points given in SkillSelect. They are probably trying to avoid to waste EOIs for the common pitfalls e.g. claiming full work experience and forgetting about the Skill met date and calculating the English points for a band score instead of a minimum band score in all areas.


Hi - Thanks for your reply.
Can you please explain on the below, 
EOI 12days after filling CV? --> Are you saying once you submitted all the details,paid 300$ you got invite from NSW(meaning the status in EOI) changed to INVITED in 12days?

Not sure I understand below, can you please elaborate 

They are probably trying to avoid to waste EOIs for the common pitfalls e.g. claiming full work experience and forgetting about the Skill met date and calculating the English points for a band score instead of a minimum band score in all areas


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Do we need to apply on NSW site after filing for an EOI on skillselect ? 
The portal says, all that you need is to wait. 

My understanding is submission of CV and fees is to be done after an Invite is issued by NSW. Correct me if I am wrong ?


----------



## anybody2 (Aug 8, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi - Thanks for your reply.
> Can you please explain on the below,
> EOI 12days after filling CV? --> Are you saying once you submitted all the details,paid 300$ you got invite from NSW(meaning the status in EOI) changed to INVITED in 12days?
> 
> ...


Yes. After 12 days I got an email and the status changed to invited in the skillselect account.

They seem to do a precheck on the people and their documents, because their actual number of invites is limited. If you check the forums you will regularly notice that some people overclaim on points, because of the reasons given above.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

smsingh13 said:


> Do we need to apply on NSW site after filing for an EOI on skillselect ?
> The portal says, all that you need is to wait.
> 
> My understanding is submission of CV and fees is to be done after an Invite is issued by NSW. Correct me if I am wrong ?


Yes. After u receive an invitation u'll be directed to a link when u upload CV and Personal Information


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

190 invite received from skillselect today - 12 days after applying for NSW nomination
See signature for more info

Any questions just ask


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

After receiving invitation, payment of 300$ and submitting docs for NSW, will it change your status from submitted to something else in skill select portal??


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

anybody2 said:


> Yes. After 12 days I got an email and the status changed to invited in the skillselect account.
> 
> They seem to do a precheck on the people and their documents, because their actual number of invites is limited. If you check the forums you will regularly notice that some people overclaim on points, because of the reasons given above.


Thank you mate. Got your point now and yes, I have seen many cases as such. If they do the pre-check and reject it is good and save visa cost for the individual. As I read many case of rejection by CO as a result of points overclaim.

Good luck to you on the progress.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> After receiving invitation, payment of 300$ and submitting docs for NSW, will it change your status from submitted to something else in skill select portal??


As informed in the forum, no it doesn't. The status will change only after NSW verifies your documents and confirm if they are happy to nominate you.


----------



## JayBees (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank Lord. Received ITA on 10th day after submission of documents. 

Best of luck to everyone waiting for invitation and approval.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> 190 invite received from skillselect today - 12 days after applying for NSW nomination
> See signature for more info
> 
> Any questions just ask


Thanks for sharing this useful information so hopefully we should get an outcome in roughly 2 weeks. Fingers crossed.

Good luck for your visa progress, let's stay connected to understand our progress.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

seems like there is very little / no chance for general accountants with 55+5 points for NSW nomination,, i am so stressed, i have 55+5 points,, applied on 24th November for NSW SS, point break down is as under:
Age: 30Points
Edcation: 15 Points
IELTS: 10 points (L:8, W:7, R:9, S:8)
do u think i might get NSW nomination , i know it will take time but is it possible at all?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

When 55+5 pointers be invited?????
Waiting is killing??
Engineering category people r waiting since long.


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> Do we need to apply on NSW site after filing for an EOI on skillselect ?
> The portal says, all that you need is to wait.
> 
> My understanding is submission of CV and fees is to be done after an Invite is issued by NSW. Correct me if I am wrong ?



you are right.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I know desperation makes people ask "When am I going to get an invite?", but just calm down for a second and use your common sense. No one here knows if and when you will get an invitation. For 189 visa, it can be to some extent predictable, but with NSW SS 190 no one can tell. I have been waiting since July 7 with my 55+5, but some have been waiting for more than a year. Too many variables in this game - points, occupation, language, NSW's mood, etc. The best you can do is sit back, relax and if possible get some more points for your application. No one here can influence the decision making of the big boys and sometimes ignorance is a bliss.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> 190 invite received from skillselect today - 12 days after applying for NSW nomination
> See signature for more info
> 
> Any questions just ask


Congrats..ur points and occupation??


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Congrats..ur points and occupation??


Thank you

External Auditor 221213
60+5 Points
English score 90-90-90-90


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> When 55+5 pointers be invited?????
> Waiting is killing??
> Engineering category people r waiting since long.


Our time will come too


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats..ur points and occupation??
> ...


90 each in PTE .. Hats off plz give me some tips I have also applied as external auditor with 55+5 points.have u applied from India??


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> 90 each in PTE .. Hats off plz give me some tips I have also applied as external auditor with 55+5 points.have u applied from India??


I am from the UK
I paid for the gold practice test which was more to get used to the format of the exam than anything else


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > 90 each in PTE .. Hats off plz give me some tips I have also applied as external auditor with 55+5 points.have u applied from India??
> ...


Ok that's interesting..How much does it cost btw??I haven't been able to get more than 70 each so far in all modules..


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Ok that's interesting..How much does it cost btw??I haven't been able to get more than 70 each so far in all modules..


I think it was $60


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> Thank you
> 
> External Auditor 221213
> 60+5 Points
> English score 90-90-90-90


Uh, congrats on perfect score! It looks like the 65+5 and priority occupation pools are getting dry (except for pro rata people) and the english score is giving the strongest weight. 
I'm just wondering why they inviting so few people, I mean if they finalising cases in 2-4 weeks, and they predict 12 weeks (on nsw immi website) that means that they call 3x less people that was planned...strange


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Does anyone knows this, when they say on skillselect website "The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and...blabla.... is 185", does that includes all migrants including dependants?


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

I am very confused whether to apply for 190 or not. I applied for 189 for engineerin technologist on 21st nov but looking at the ceiling (447/1000) makes me paranoid. I have 60 points with 10 for English. So with NSW nomination I would have 65. Do you think I have a shot at the NSW nomination? Has anyone from the same category got an invite from NSW. Please advise.


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

bocko said:


> Does anyone knows this, when they say on skillselect website "The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and...blabla.... is 185", does that includes all migrants including dependants?


I believe that is for one application (family members also included).


What is your points breakdown?

Regards,


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Hi guys,I just got NSW nomination EOI nov 6th for both 189 and 190, occupation 2339. I am kind of confused if I should wait for 189 initiation round to see if I will receive invite on that, I also need answer to the following questions experts;
> 1. how long does NSW nomination take?
> 2. How much is the application fee?
> 
> ...


Hi, what was your occupation and how many points did you have? Just trying to find out if I would be eligible for an invite!


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Imotep34 said:


> I believe that is for one application (family members also included).
> 
> 
> What is your points breakdown?
> ...


234914 (physicist), 60+5, proficient English, applied in late Sep, how things are going 
I'm expecting (read hoping  invitation by the end of this/beginning of the next year...cheers


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

I paid AUD 300 a week ago, how long - based on email up to 12 weeks considering they have all documentation.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> I paid AUD 300 a week ago, how long - based on email up to 12 weeks considering they have all documentation.



Around 2 weeks for people who applied last month..


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

bocko said:


> 234914 (physicist), 60+5, proficient English, applied in late Sep, how things are going
> I'm expecting (read hoping  invitation by the end of this/beginning of the next year...cheers


Based on your points, you'll receive an invitation soon - it's only a matter of time, so be patient.

I have only 55+5 (233311), but in January I will give IELTS once again - hope to get 7. 

Regards


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> I am very confused whether to apply for 190 or not. I applied for 189 for engineerin technologist on 21st nov but looking at the ceiling (447/1000) makes me paranoid. I have 60 points with 10 for English. So with NSW nomination I would have 65. Do you think I have a shot at the NSW nomination? Has anyone from the same category got an invite from NSW. Please advise.


If someone could be kind enough to give me an idea please?


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> If someone could be kind enough to give me an idea please?


Soon mate, in maximum 2 or 3 rounds you'll receive an invitation for 189. For 190 I don't know due to the fact that it's difficult to understand NSW nomination system. Till now nothing is logical.

Regards


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

Guys,

I received NSW nomination invite on 26 Nov but I have applied for ACS reassesment to add my employer reference letter + addition of work experience till date. I have two queries :--

1. Will NSW team consider my new ACS assesment or shall I submit the Old one only??
2. If I miss this invite, then any idea will I be eligible to get the invite again from NSW soon If I file a fresh EOI with 65 points for NSW.

Seniors Plz advice.


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Svats said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received NSW nomination invite on 26 Nov but I have applied for ACS reassesment to add my employer reference letter + addition of work experience till date. I have two queries :--
> 
> ...


Why would you do so? Because you have already a straight way for visa. You have been invited - that means you'll need no more points for experience, for english, for...nothing.


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

Imotep34 said:


> Why would you do so? Because you have already a straight way for visa. You have been invited - that means you'll need no more points for experience, for english, for...nothing.


ACS reassesment was required coz earlier my last employer was not ready to give Reference Letter to me but as I left that organisation I am able to get it. And there are some differences in my Last employer SD and reference letter now. So to avoid any confusion in the later stages of Visa Process like Employer verification etc. I dont want to take risk.. that's why I applied for ACS Reassesment.

Will it create any issue now as I have received the invite on basis of Old ACS assesment and now I am with new ACS.


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

Svats said:


> ACS reassesment was required coz earlier my last employer was not ready to give Reference Letter to me but as I left that organisation I am able to get it. And there are some differences in my Last employer SD and reference letter now. So to avoid any confusion in the later stages of Visa Process like Employer verification etc. I dont want to take risk.. that's why I applied for ACS Reassesment.
> 
> Will it create any issue now as I have received the invite on basis of Old ACS assesment and now I am with new ACS.


Is NSW round fortnightly like for 189 ???? means I just want to understand the process when someone receiving the invite doesnot accept it will he be eligible in future as well for the invite.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Svats said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received NSW nomination invite on 26 Nov but I have applied for ACS reassesment to add my employer reference letter + addition of work experience till date. I have two queries :--
> 
> ...





Svats said:


> ACS reassesment was required coz earlier my last employer was not ready to give Reference Letter to me but as I left that organisation I am able to get it. And there are some differences in my Last employer SD and reference letter now. So to avoid any confusion in the later stages of Visa Process like Employer verification etc. I dont want to take risk.. that's why I applied for ACS Reassesment.
> 
> Will it create any issue now as I have received the invite on basis of Old ACS assesment and now I am with new ACS.





Svats said:


> Is NSW round fortnightly like for 189 ???? means I just want to understand the process when someone receiving the invite doesnot accept it will he be eligible in future as well for the invite.


Please open link FAQ after you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales for more information...!!!

Your application will be declined if the date of your Skill Assessment is later than the date of INVITATION...!!!


----------



## tarun_87 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi giys, can you please help me with this query? 
I had applied for 190 visa for General accountant for NSW with 75 points. I have recieved an invite for the state sponsorship from NSW now. However, along with other documents they have also asked for my full CV/Resume. I have not claimed any work experience points as I do not have any accounting experience and my other work experience are not related to accounting. I have a positive skills assessment from CPA because of my study in accounting. so in my CV can i skip my work experience section? or can i include my work in other areas and if i include the other work experiences will it affect my state sponsorship negatively?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

You need to provide CV. 

It should be true. So if you have worked in other area - you need to show it. It will not affect your case. 



tarun_87 said:


> Hi giys, can you please help me with this query? I had applied for 190 visa for General accountant for NSW with 75 points. I have recieved an invite for the state sponsorship from NSW now. However, along with other documents they have also asked for my full CV/Resume. I have not claimed any work experience points as I do not have any accounting experience and my other work experience are not related to accounting. I have a positive skills assessment from CPA because of my study in accounting. so in my CV can i skip my work experience section? or can i include my work in other areas and if i include the other work experiences will it affect my state sponsorship negatively?


You


----------



## tarun_87 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks a lot Andreyx108b. I appreciate your help. Just one more question. if i write my work experience in my CV, would i need to provide any documents for that(I am not claiming any work experience points)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tarun_87 said:


> Thanks a lot Andreyx108b. I appreciate your help. Just one more question. if i write my work experience in my CV, would i need to provide any documents for that(I am not claiming any work experience points)


No, you wont


----------



## tarun_87 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks again Andreyx108b


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Thabks Andrey I had a same question regarding my CV . You are a legend


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

You are welcome guys. Anytime )


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

has anybody with 70 points got an invite for nsw 190 in general accounting??


----------



## lro (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi everyone!
i have 2 yrs experience as external auditor and currently an internal auditor (1 yr and 9 months). I applied for CPAA (External) and VETASSESS (Internal) for skill assessment. I got positive results for CPAA. to our surprise my work experience as an internal auditor was also considered. Thus, i wthdraw assessmnt from VETASSESS and proceed in application of EOI- NSW. You think its ok? what are tha chances ill get invited? thanks!


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Makybe Diva said:


> 190 invite received from skillselect today - 12 days after applying for NSW nomination
> See signature for more info
> 
> Any questions just ask


Congrats !!! Thank you for sharing !!! Wish u luck !!!


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

JayBees said:


> Thank Lord. Received ITA on 10th day after submission of documents.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone waiting for invitation and approval.


Congrats !! You're one 221214 too. Thank u for sharing !! I hope I can get it in 10 days just like u .


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

lro said:


> Hi everyone!
> i have 2 yrs experience as external auditor and currently an internal auditor (1 yr and 9 months). I applied for CPAA (External) and VETASSESS (Internal) for skill assessment. I got positive results for CPAA. to our surprise my work experience as an internal auditor was also considered. Thus, i wthdraw assessmnt from VETASSESS and proceed in application of EOI- NSW. You think its ok? what are tha chances ill get invited? thanks!


It's absolutely fine. You're now eligible for 5 points of experiences under External Auditor occupation. Working as an internal auditor require a higher level of skill so it's reasonable they consider both of ur job experiences. !!! Go ahead !


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Ramsp got 190 invite after applying for nsw last friday...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lro (Dec 3, 2015)

thanks!!! they said it takes 12 weeks to process. hopefully we'll be invited soon!  i have 60 points plus 5points for state nomination. you have an idea if they prioritize more internal or external auditor?


----------



## lro (Dec 3, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> lro said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!
> ...




thanks!!! i just submitted my EOI yesterday. they said it takes 12 weeks to process. hopefully we'll be invited soon! i have 60 points plus 5points for state nomination. you have an idea if they prioritize more internal or external auditor?


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

lro said:


> thanks!!! i just submitted my EOI yesterday. they said it takes 12 weeks to process. hopefully we'll be invited soon! i have 60 points plus 5points for state nomination. you have an idea if they prioritize more internal or external auditor?


I think they're equally considered at the moment. Many external and internal auditors received invitation on the same day last month. :fingerscrossed:. Same ANZCO group.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> No, you wont


Hi andreyx108b, 

I've just realised I have an issue. Hope u might help.

Is it alrite to update EOI after NSW invitation received and lodged ????? 

Im waiting for NSW approval. And I suddenly realised that when I entered my date of employment in the EOI I did not deduct the year that VET assessment deducted. 

So im afraid. If I dont have NSW nomination within 1 month, And lodge Visa 190 before my experiences reach 5 years (10 points) I will be overclaiming my points in my EOI at that time. As EOI will automatically add up my points when the day comes. Which I dont want to. CO will come back and found out that Im only eligible for 5 points of 4 years experiences.

Such a stupid mistake. Once invitation for Visa 190 received I wont be able to change info in the EOI. Is it alrite to update EOI now ?? after NSW invitation received and lodged ? 

Please advise !!!!! Thank u so much in advance. 

Any helps from experts would be appreciated.


----------



## lro (Dec 3, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> I think they're equally considered at the moment. Many external and internal auditors received invitation on the same day last month. :fingerscrossed:. Same ANZCO group.


thanks! yesss, hopefully all will be in our favor. just noticed you already received ITA in less than a week. wow!, all the best with your app!


----------



## kpandey (Dec 3, 2015)

*State Sponsorship - Software Tester*

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if NSW is accepting state sponsorship nominations for Software Tester?

Thanks


----------



## lro (Dec 3, 2015)

Saboor26 said:


> You need to send PTE scores online.


hi! i just submitted EOI, 189 and 190- NSW SS yesterday. Already sent also PTE A scores online to NSW Trade and Investment - Migration - All programs . Is it ok? though i haven't received an invite yet? thanks


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Official skillselect results for 6th Nov are out...
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-6-November-2015-Round-Results.aspx


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

boo2013 said:


> Hi andreyx108b,
> 
> I've just realised I have an issue. Hope u might help.
> 
> ...


You should update the EOI and correct it ASAP so as to avoid overclaiming points and then email NSW about the change and proceed with (or discard) the nomination application based on their reply.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

bocko said:


> Official skillselect results for 6th Nov are out...
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-6-November-2015-Round-Results.aspx


You mean 23-Nov? They've incorrectly linked 06-Nov results under 23-Nov date and the URL has to be manipulated to get to results from 23-Nov: https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-23-November-2015-Round-Results.aspx


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kpandey said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if NSW is accepting state sponsorship nominations for Software Tester?
> 
> Thanks


No, only SA is accepting applications for Software Tester occupation.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> 190 invite received from skillselect today - 12 days after applying for NSW nomination
> See signature for more info
> 
> Any questions just ask


Do we get a mail confirming the invite on the registered mail id or will it only update on Skillset as 'Invited'. 

I assume we will get an email but will be good if someone can confirm the understanding.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Do we get a mail confirming the invite on the registered mail id or will it only update on Skillset as 'Invited'.
> 
> I assume we will get an email but will be good if someone can confirm the understanding.


Yes, you get an email too.


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

i am waiting since july 31 2015 with 60+5 points...dont know what NSW is doing.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

Finally got my invitation hohooooo


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Finally got my invitation hohooooo


Please update your detail in signature or share it so that people can measure the trend.


----------



## srisuneel (Nov 20, 2015)

any trend in NSW invitations or no ? Can anyone grasp anything?


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Sunita_p said:


> i am waiting since july 31 2015 with 60+5 points...dont know what NSW is doing.


What is your occupation??


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Do we get a mail confirming the invite on the registered mail id or will it only update on Skillset as 'Invited'.
> 
> I assume we will get an email but will be good if someone can confirm the understanding.


I received 2 emails. 1 from skillselect inviting to apply for 190 and 1 from NSW confirming nomination. Both within a minute of each other.


----------



## HEAT-AAM (Sep 22, 2015)

I would like to share some good news to 55+5 applicants 

Just recieved my invitation for engineer manager occupation. 

Keep it up


----------



## yoree (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi everybody, 

I have been a silent reader in this forum . I got invitation today thought I let everybody know.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> You should update the EOI and correct it ASAP so as to avoid overclaiming points and then email NSW about the change and proceed with (or discard) the nomination application based on their reply.


Thank you !

I updated and emailed them. 

I hope NSW dont decline my Nomination application because of this minor date change. The EOI date of effect did not change, the Points claimed did not change. I just want to match the date of skill employment to my Reference Letter and Vet assessment. 

Pray pray pray :fingerscrossed:


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

any of 261111 or 261112 got invitation today? ?


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

any 261111 or 261112 got invitation today?


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

yoree said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have been a silent reader in this forum . I got invitation today thought I let everybody know.


Please enter your details for us to understand


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Got NSW approval today , applied last Friday ( 261312, 60+5, competent english)


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## quintonrobin (Nov 23, 2015)

I have applied for NSW 261111, ICT BA with 65 + 5 points on 4- Nov, PTE - Superior - 8 in individual sections, got my invite from DIGITAL.SERVICES through mail...my skillselect has not updated yet...it says SUBMITTED as status still.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Got NSW approval today , applied last Friday ( 261312, 60+5, competent english) Sent from my iPhone


Congrats!!

Please update your case ))


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

yoree said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have been a silent reader in this forum . I got invitation today thought I let everybody know.


Congrats!

Pls update ur visa type, occupation, points break , and EOI date of effect


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

T


mansikhanna83 said:


> What is your occupation??


Taxation accountant with 65+ in pte.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Please update your case ))



Thanks Andrew 
Got my NSW state invite 
my details 
261312
doe 13/10/2015
age 30
study 15
Australian 5
partner skills 5
English 0
ss 5


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Please update your detail in signature or share it so that people can measure the trend.


my details 
261312
doe 13/10/2015
age 30
study 15
Australian 5
partner skills 5
English 0
ss 5

Thanks 
Vineeth


----------



## AU_move_2013 (Jun 28, 2012)

I got NSW invitation today

could you please let me know how to get medical link, form80 and any other standard document required for the same

I can see a link *apply visa* on EOI page against 190.

My details

For System Analyst
DOB: 25 points
overseas exp: 10 points
aus exp:5
Education: 15 points
English: 10 points


13/10/2015: 190 EOI submitted (65 + 5ss)
13/11/2015: NSW SS Invited
03/12/2015: NSW SS Application approved.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

quintonrobin said:


> I have applied for NSW 261111, ICT BA with 65 + 5 points on 4- Nov, PTE - Superior - 8 in individual sections, got my invite from DIGITAL.SERVICES through mail...my skillselect has not updated yet...it says SUBMITTED as status still.


Once you submit the nomination, NSW will invite you and your status will then change to INVITED.

I asked the same question last week


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

AU_move_2013 said:


> I got NSW invitation today
> 
> could you please let me know how to get medical link, form80 and any other standard document required for the same
> 
> ...


Follow the APPLY VISA link and complete the application, pay for the visa and gain access to the immiAccount area where you can upload the documents, forms, get HAP ID for medicals, etc.


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

Congratulations to all who got their invites!

I'm seeing trend of quicker approval of NSW nomination. Hopefully, I could get my approval soon.


----------



## tarun_87 (Sep 2, 2015)

Got invited for NSW state nomination today. 
EOI Submitted: 02/12/2015 (75 points)
NSW State sponsorship invitation:03/12/2015


----------



## AU_move_2013 (Jun 28, 2012)

KeeDa said:


> Follow the APPLY VISA link and complete the application, pay for the visa and gain access to the immiAccount area where you can upload the documents, forms, get HAP ID for medicals, etc.


Thanks KeeDa!

I have applied for passport for my Infant, should I wait to pay fee till I get passport ?
Also can i access apply visa link multiple times?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

What is your ANZSCO? Congrats!



tarun_87 said:


> Got invited for NSW state nomination today.
> EOI Submitted: 02/12/2015 (75 points)
> NSW State sponsorship invitation:03/12/2015


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

AU_move_2013 said:


> Thanks KeeDa!
> 
> I have applied for passport for my Infant, should I wait to pay fee till I get passport ?
> Also can i access apply visa link multiple times?


Yes, you can access the APPLY VISA multiple times. It takes you through the 17 online web forms to be completed before reaching the visa payment page. However, in your case, you might not be able to proceed beyond a few steps due to absence of passport for your child (as passport number is required somewhere in one of those forms).


----------



## yoree (Aug 13, 2015)

DOB: 30 points 
English: 10 points
Australian study : 5
English OET = 10
Nomination = 5
Occupation : Enrolled Nurse
EOI submitted - 22/06/15
Invitation recieved: 3/12/15
Inviation accepetd and Documents sent - 3/12/15


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

HEAT-AAM said:


> I would like to share some good news to 55+5 applicants
> 
> Just recieved my invitation for engineer manager occupation.
> 
> Keep it up


Congrats u are a ray of hope for us 55 pointers


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

HEAT-AAM said:


> I would like to share some good news to 55 5 applicants
> 
> Just recieved my invitation for engineer manager occupation.
> 
> Keep it up


Congrats bro....Could you please share of your point breakdown and DOE of EOI for better understanding for some of 55 pointers like me....


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Vineethgaddam said:


> my details
> 261312
> doe 13/10/2015
> age 30
> ...


Hi Vineethgaddam,

Are you sure about above details? You are 261312 and got 55+5 with English 0?

If yes, can anybody explain what happen to NSW selecting criteria coz I have 60+5?


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Got NSW approval today , applied last Friday ( 261312, 60+5, competent english)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Can you list your point detail?

I have also applied for nomination on the 26th November with 60 points in 261313 ANZSCO.


----------



## friezo (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi all,

Recieved NSW invite today. My agent confirmed me today afternoon 2 p.m sg time. 
my details below
DOB: 30 points
English: 0 points ( IELTS 6)
Nomination = 5
Occupation : Civil Engineer
EOI submitted - 30/03/15
Invitation recieved: 3/12/15 so overall 55+5 , I was about to move to 60 points without statesponsorship on December 5. Hope this helps for others waiting with 55+5 and civil engineers as well.


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

It's clear from current invitation people with Australian education or experience are getting preferences .


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I hope ozengineer will get an invite soon


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Any external auditor got invited today?


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

People who have Australian work experience or Australian Study points are getting Invites i think.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> People who have Australian work experience or Australian Study points are getting Invites i think.


There are no evidence of such.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

55 pointers, hopes are high


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

friezo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Recieved NSW invite today. My agent confirmed me today afternoon 2 p.m sg time.
> my details below
> ...


Can you give your whole points distribution ? Where does the other 25 points come from to sum up to 55 ?


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

jeba said:


> Hi Vineethgaddam,
> 
> Are you sure about above details? You are 261312 and got 55+5 with English 0?
> 
> If yes, can anybody explain what happen to NSW selecting criteria coz I have 60+5?


Sorry I missed Professional Year 5


----------



## chem14 (Jun 3, 2015)

HEAT-AAM said:


> I would like to share some good news to 55+5 applicants
> 
> Just recieved my invitation for engineer manager occupation.
> 
> Keep it up



Wow thats quite a good news! Atleast, we have an idea for a 55 pointer to be invited. What engineering degree you hold by the way? Were you assessed as engineering manager or by your degree?


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

From 6 Nov. to 23 Nov., 2613 only cleared 2 days backlogs.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Sorry I missed Professional Year 5


Yes but still you got 60+5 same as mine, same occupation, same IELTS but I am claiming 15 points for work experience (5 oversees, 10 Australian). I can't understand why I have not invited considering your case.

Sorry bro, I am trying to figure it out why I am not getting invited.


----------



## friezo (Jul 9, 2015)

Degree 15pts and work experience 10 pts


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

jeba said:


> Yes but still you got 60+5 same as mine, same occupation, same IELTS but I am claiming 15 points for work experience (5 oversees, 10 Australian). I can't understand why I have not invited considering your case.
> 
> Sorry bro, I am trying to figure it out why I am not getting invited.


please call and check. They always answer.


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Ramsp said:


> Got NSW approval today , applied last Friday ( 261312, 60+5, competent english)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Can you please specify work experience and DOE please.


----------



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

so i have a question would really appreciate it if anyone can help me out.

when u get an invite to apply u have 60 days to lodge ur application, the thing that i am wondering about is, my skill select says apply for visa under 190. so if i push that button do i have to complete the application in 60 days meaning i can save it and come back to it or do i have to finish it in a short amount of time and just upload every document that they require. i know i might be being paranoid but dont wanna make a stupid mistake. so can i push that button and still have 60 days to complete and apply.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

jeba said:


> Yes but still you got 60+5 same as mine, same occupation, same IELTS but I am claiming 15 points for work experience (5 oversees, 10 Australian). I can't understand why I have not invited considering your case.
> 
> Sorry bro, I am trying to figure it out why I am not getting invited.



Its Ok i can understand mate, just check your email in Junk/spam sometimes email is going to junk also 

Good luck for you mate you will get it soon


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

b allen said:


> so i have a question would really appreciate it if anyone can help me out.
> 
> when u get an invite to apply u have 60 days to lodge ur application, the thing that i am wondering about is, my skill select says apply for visa under 190. so if i push that button do i have to complete the application in 60 days meaning i can save it and come back to it or do i have to finish it in a short amount of time and just upload every document that they require. i know i might be being paranoid but dont wanna make a stupid mistake. so can i push that button and still have 60 days to complete and apply.


You have 60 days to fill out the application form AND pay the visa application fee. You don't have to upload all docs before paying. You can upload them later on. The most important thing is to be able to 'lodge' the application by paying the fee before your 60-day period expires. Good luck!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

b allen said:


> so i have a question would really appreciate it if anyone can help me out.
> 
> when u get an invite to apply u have 60 days to lodge ur application, the thing that i am wondering about is, my skill select says apply for visa under 190. so if i push that button do i have to complete the application in 60 days meaning i can save it and come back to it or do i have to finish it in a short amount of time and just upload every document that they require. i know i might be being paranoid but dont wanna make a stupid mistake. so can i push that button and still have 60 days to complete and apply.


60 days is just for paying up for the visa (and not documents uploading). There however are 17 forms to fill up before payment. You can do so in parts, or in one sitting. Completing these forms and paying for the visa would mean you have successfully applied for the visa and this date would be considered as your visa lodge date. You still might have a few weeks to 1.5 months after your visa lodge date for uploading the documents (depends on how early a CO gets allocated to your case).


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> 60 days is just for paying up for the visa (and not documents uploading). There however are 17 forms to fill up before payment. You can do so in parts, or in one sitting. Completing these forms and paying for the visa would mean you have successfully applied for the visa and this date would be considered as your visa lodge date. You still might have a few weeks to 1.5 months after your visa lodge date for uploading the documents (depends on how early a CO gets allocated to your case).


Hi Keeda,

I just noticed your timeline and it's been a while since you lodged your visa application. Have you already received your grant yet and just failed to update your signature?


----------



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 60 days is just for paying up for the visa (and not documents uploading). There however are 17 forms to fill up before payment. You can do so in parts, or in one sitting. Completing these forms and paying for the visa would mean you have successfully applied for the visa and this date would be considered as your visa lodge date. You still might have a few weeks to 1.5 months after your visa lodge date for uploading the documents (depends on how early a CO gets allocated to your case).


so i can click on the visa apply button and complete the application in parts (saving coming back to it) just as long as i submit it in 60 days, i am good right?


----------



## jeba (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi experts,

In case if I have been invited by NSW and I missed the email (deleted spam folder) but if the invitation does not pass 14 days then can I ask NSW to issue an email again? Will they do it?

Just curious.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

b allen said:


> so i can click on the visa apply button and complete the application in parts (saving coming back to it) just as long as i submit it in 60 days, i am good right?


Yes, right. All good.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Appledeuce said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I just noticed your timeline and it's been a while since you lodged your visa application. Have you already received your grant yet and just failed to update your signature?


Hello mate,

No, my signature is correct. I've asked them to put my case on hold since a long time and hopefully for just a few more weeks now. A certain document they requested can only be issued sometime mid-Dec.


----------



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, right. All good.


thanks dude appreciate the help


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

Guys,
Congrats for receiving 190 invite.
Can someone try to explain why I m not receiving 190 invite for software engineer.
60+5 points, DOE - 1 sep 2015,with 15 points for australia work experience, 30 for age, English -0 points, Degree - 15 points, SS -5 points...

Really hard to find out the trend and predict ?? 




Vineethgaddam said:


> jeba said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Vineethgaddam,
> ...


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Well if we look at latest trends, it is clear that NSW does not prioritize candidates with better IELTS scores over the ones with work experience for the same occupation or they do it in a different way than people first assumed. Maybe a candidate with 55 points who have IELTS 6 along with 3-5 years of work experience is prioritized over a candidate with 55 points with IELTS 7/no work experience but not over an 55 pointer applicant with IELTS 7 and couple of years experience. It is also possible that date of EOI is important when selecting applicants. Unfortunately this demolishes already small chance of people who trust their English points but lack work experience.

Otherwise I can not explain how 55 pointer with IELTS 6 and 10 points from employment can get the invitation before a 55 pointer with IELTS 7 and no work experience for same occupation.


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

2613*


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Congrats mate
> Can i know your occupation and did you applied two different EOI for 189 and 190
> and may i know when did u submitted your EOI
> 
> ...


190 and 189 are two different EOIs. 
189 - June 18, 2015
190 - July 15, 2015


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> 190 and 189 are two different EOIs. 189 - June 18, 2015 190 - July 15, 2015


You can have them in as one EOI for both.


----------



## chem14 (Jun 3, 2015)

I dont know exactly their selection criteria, i have 14 years experience as a chemical engineer and have lodge my eoi since feb but until now I have not recieved an invitation.

Other with 55 points already invited, what seems to be the criteria then?

But still hopingbfor the best.


----------



## MAKumar (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi all, I got my NSW 190 approval yesterday. I have couple of questions while applying for VISA.

1) I havent done Medicals in the past 12 months..so selected option 'No'...will i get a link to upload medicals after making the VISA payment ?

2) Can I complete the medicals before making the VISA payment..

3) How long it will take for me to get the final grant considering i will submit medicals & PCC within a week from now..


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Can anyone clarify, if invite received does the eoi status change from submitted to invited even before accepting the invite or its just the email through which you can know about invitation?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Can anyone clarify, if invite received does the eoi status change from submitted to invited even before accepting the invite or its just the email through which you can know about invitation?


It is just the email. The status would change after you pay for the nomination application and after they accept your nomination. Until then it will remain as "Submitted".


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> It is just the email. The status would change after you pay for the nomination application and after they accept your nomination. Until then it will remain as "Submitted".


Thanks Mate.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MAKumar said:


> Hi all, I got my NSW 190 approval yesterday. I have couple of questions while applying for VISA.
> 
> 1) I havent done Medicals in the past 12 months..so selected option 'No'...will i get a link to upload medicals after making the VISA payment ?
> 
> ...



You can generate hapID anytime and go for a medicals. There are a few topics here on the forum just search.

It depends, most of the people, get grants within 90 days period. I can say that SC190 is a bit slower than SC189.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Well if we look at latest trends, it is clear that NSW does not prioritize candidates with better IELTS scores over the ones with work experience for the same occupation or they do it in a different way than people first assumed. Maybe a candidate with 55 points who have IELTS 6 along with 3-5 years of work experience is prioritized over a candidate with 55 points with IELTS 7/no work experience but not over an 55 pointer applicant with IELTS 7 and couple of years experience. It is also possible that date of EOI is important when selecting applicants. Unfortunately this demolishes already small chance of people who trust their English points but lack work experience.
> 
> Otherwise I can not explain how 55 pointer with IELTS 6 and 10 points from employment can get the invitation before a 55 pointer with IELTS 7 and no work experience for same occupation.


I personally think Work experience should prioritised more than English score as it's Skill Migration....


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

chem14 said:


> I dont know exactly their selection criteria, i have 14 years experience as a chemical engineer and have lodge my eoi since feb but until now I have not recieved an invitation.
> 
> Other with 55 points already invited, what seems to be the criteria then?
> 
> But still hopingbfor the best.


bro, probably Agent might be a factor...Agent may have influence to get invitation in such odd case, where same point holder but behind the queue is getting invitation earlier...


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> I personally think Work experience should prioritised more than English score as it's Skill Migration....


Well that is your opinion. It looks (or looked) like NSW give more importance to english than work experience when you check their ranking criteria in their website. However, it does not look like that is the case now, though obviously I am not sure, what I wrote is just an assumption. I was just stating a possible contradiction.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

What is the situation for external auditors with 55+5 points now with 10 points for PTE??


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

I think now situation is improving for 55+5 pointers engineering codes.
According to me work experience should be prioritized than ielts.
Invitations r starting,may be this friday luck would be wake.


----------



## HEAT-AAM (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi, 

AIM has assessed my engineering certification 

My points break down as following :

25 for age 
15 for 8 years experience 
15 for my degree 
0 English 
5 for nomination 

Submit my EOI on 13 of August 2015

Hope this will help 



chem14 said:


> HEAT-AAM said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to share some good news to 55+5 applicants
> ...


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi,

Need some suggestions i am applying for state sponsorship for NSW invite is there any pre defined template for resume and i am not claiming any points for experience.

Can i upload my standard resume 

Thanks


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello guys!!
Can anyone predict when can I get an invite from nsw. My details are: 60+ 5 SS on 11/7/15 under 261313 category.
Education 15, pte 10, age 30, 5 for studying in Australia. Much appreciated in advance. Cheers!!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

HEAT-AAM said:


> Hi,
> 
> AIM has assessed my engineering certification
> 
> ...




SO one is competing another in the same occupation.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

deep07 said:


> Hello guys!!
> Can anyone predict when can I get an invite from nsw. My details are: 60+ 5 SS on 11/7/15 under 261313 category.
> Education 15, pte 10, age 30, 5 for studying in Australia. Much appreciated in advance. Cheers!!


Looks like ur invitation is round the corner.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow,You click on 23 November skill select rounds and it opens up 6 November Results .Definitely NSW and Australia needs more IT professionals.  :On a lighter note.


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

I applied for 190 NSW, Management Accountant with 65+5 on the 29th of july. Still waiting for the invitation. I haven't got a clue on what lies ahead.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

umairyc said:


> I applied for 190 NSW, Management Accountant with 65+5 on the 29th of july. Still waiting for the invitation. I haven't got a clue on what lies ahead.


Sadly Accountants who has 65 plus 5 with 8 or superior English are getting Invitations at the moment.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Wow,You click on 23 November skill select rounds and it opens up 6 November Results .Definitely NSW and Australia needs more IT professionals.  :On a lighter note.


Yeah I have also checked that. They forget to update link. Just change url from 6 to 23 you will get 23 nov results. Lol


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ozpunjabi said:


> Yeah I have also checked that. They forget to update link. Just change url from 6 to 23 you will get 23 nov results. Lol


Maybe they are testing if we are skilled enough to know how to change URLs


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Maybe they are testing if we are skilled enough to know how to change URLs


Does that mean additional 5 points to report and troubleshoot


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

thats exactly what i have. I have 8+ in each component of english.


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Sadly Accountants who has 65 plus 5 with 8 or superior English are getting Invitations at the moment.


Thats exactly what i have. I have 8+ in each component of english.


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> deep07 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys!!
> ...


Thq Sourabh for your reply. Hope so


----------



## m.elbermawy (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Mates,

I need your help with my case.

I have applied my EOI on 30/10/2015 with 60 pts for 189 visa and 65 pts for 189.
I am an electrical engineer (233311)
yesterday i got invitation from NSW but i am little bit worried :confused2:

I want to clarify if this invitation will block or freeze my EOI because i was expecting to be selected withing January under 189 visa.

Please help me on what to do now??
Thanks...


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I am new to this forum. I want to send my nomination to NSW. I had already applied to VIC and i got a reject today. I want to apply to NSW. I have 60 + 5 (SS) for 261313. Kindly let me know if i need to create a new EOI or can i update the same EOI?

Thank you


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

m.elbermawy said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I need your help with my case.
> 
> ...


You have only received nomination invitation and not the 190 EOI invitation. The email should have details about how to pay up and apply for NSW nomination (and under 14 days I guess). Once you do this, and they accept your application, only then the skillselect EOI will get invited and will freeze for any further invitations (i.e. the 189 option). If you want to wait and prefer 189, then you should ignore this 190 nomination invitation.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

indausitis said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I want to send my nomination to NSW. I had already applied to VIC and i got a reject today. I want to apply to NSW. I have 60 + 5 (SS) for 261313. Kindly let me know if i need to create a new EOI or can i update the same EOI?
> 
> Thank you


Update the same. Remove VIC and add NSW.


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Update the same. Remove VIC and add NSW.


I just need to fill the EOI right and wait for NSW to contact me right? Or should i login to their website like Victoria and submit an application?

Thanks


----------



## vism (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I received Invitation to apply for subclass 190 visa today which has been sponsored by NSW. 
I had also submitted another EOI on 12th Spet for subclass 189 with 60 points under 261313. I have been waiting for invitation for this. I'm thinking that i might get an invitation in another 1-1.5 months. 
My question: can i still expect an invitation for 189 visa after having received one for 190 visa? please share if anybody has clarity on this.

Thanks,
visms


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

deep07 said:


> Thq Sourabh for your reply. Hope so


My DOE is 13 Nov with 55+5 for NSW 190 for ANZSCO 263111.

Age 18
Qualification 15
Experience (14 years ) 15
PTE 65 + 10
NSW SS 5

Can someone tell me, when can I expect invitation?


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

skharoon said:


> My DOE is 13 Nov with 55+5 for NSW 190 for ANZSCO 263111.
> 
> Age 18
> Qualification 15
> ...


Any management Accountant got the invite?


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

vism said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I received Invitation to apply for subclass 190 visa today which has been sponsored by NSW.
> I had also submitted another EOI on 12th Spet for subclass 189 with 60 points under 261313. I have been waiting for invitation for this. I'm thinking that i might get an invitation in another 1-1.5 months.
> ...


When did u apply EOI for NSW State nomination? What are the timelines?


----------



## vism (Oct 2, 2015)

indausitis said:


> When did u apply EOI for NSW State nomination? What are the timelines?


its very quick. I had submitted the nomination application on 26-Nov and got the approval mail from NSW and also invitation to apply from skillselct. they took about 8 days for processing. 

Regards,
vism


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow, u r so lucky. Pls share ur points break up and date of docs. submission after receiving 190 invite link. Congrats


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

I think it is a ray of hope for 55+5 pointers.Some 55 pointers with competent English with Engg background r beinginvited by NSW.Now the trend is iimproving.


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

vism said:


> its very quick. I had submitted the nomination application on 26-Nov and got the approval mail from NSW and also invitation to apply from skillselct. they took about 8 days for processing.
> 
> Regards,
> vism


Wow, that's fantastic. What was your points and job code?


----------



## aspiring_aussie (Nov 11, 2015)

vism said:


> its very quick. I had submitted the nomination application on 26-Nov and got the approval mail from NSW and also invitation to apply from skillselct. they took about 8 days for processing.
> 
> Regards,
> vism


You applied for sponsorship or you submitted EOI?? What's your occupation and Points for NSW??
I applied for NSW state sponsorship on 26h Nov for Accountant with 65+5 but haven't heard anything yet!!!


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Got NSW approval today , applied last Friday ( 261312, 60+5, competent english)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Hi Just a quick question 
when applying for SS is there any specific template for resume 
i am not claiming work experience and do they really look at resume ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

indausitis said:


> I just need to fill the EOI right and wait for NSW to contact me right? Or should i login to their website like Victoria and submit an application?
> 
> Thanks


Correct. Just the EOI and wait for their email.


----------



## aspiring_aussie (Nov 11, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Hi Just a quick question
> when applying for SS is there any specific template for resume
> i am not claiming work experience and do they really look at resume ?


There is no specific format but a normal CV which shows your professionals skills. If you are not claiming any points for experience they won't ask for experience proof but resume for skilled migration is needed especially when they have specifically asked for it.

Hope it helps, good luck!!


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

aspiring_aussie said:


> There is no specific format but a normal CV which shows your professionals skills. If you are not claiming any points for experience they won't ask for experience proof but resume for skilled migration is needed especially when they have specifically asked for it.
> 
> Hope it helps, good luck!!


Where do you need to submit the resume?
I just filled the EOI and submitted it. Is there anything else to be done?


----------



## aspiring_aussie (Nov 11, 2015)

indausitis said:


> Where do you need to submit the resume?
> I just filled the EOI and submitted it. Is there anything else to be done?


Oh so you have just filled EOI. Once NSW send you the invite there is a special link in that and that's where you upload all the documents!!

So you can relax for now.. I thought you already got the invite!!


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello keeda,

According to u, chances of 55+5 pointers Engg codes improve or situation is standstill.
Pls give ur feedback for 55+5 pointers.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello keeda,
> 
> According to u, chances of 55+5 pointers Engg codes improve or situation is standstill.
> Pls give ur feedback for 55+5 pointers.


We cannot say for sure as neither their selection criteria nor things like number of applicants in the wait list, future invitation plans, etc are shared openly.


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Any good news from.today's invitation


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey Experts!
Could someone assist me on my following query.

ACS positive received mid of October and 2 EOIs submitted (for 189 and 190NSW) soon after.
I was working for Company-XX by the time I received my ACS.

I have now joined Company-YY end of November.
Do I need to add the same in my EOIs or how should I handle this?
P.S. Company-YY isn't mentioned on my ACS Assessment Letter.

Any input would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> We cannot say for sure as neither their selection criteria nor things like number of applicants in the wait list, future invitation plans, etc are shared openly.


I m taking just assumptions from yesterday's invitations for some 55+5 pointers.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi indy2aus and all other 2613 coders,
Latest skill select for 189 shows DIBP has invited 60 pointers (till May 2015) from 2613 category. 
Doesn't that mean NSW will now have to look for 55 pointers since choosing 189 over 190 is no brainer?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

can anybody tell me whats the latest count of total invitation been sent out of 4000 till end of november by NSW for 190?? advance thanks


----------



## maunika (Nov 18, 2015)

vism said:


> its very quick. I had submitted the nomination application on 26-Nov and got the approval mail from NSW and also invitation to apply from skillselct. they took about 8 days for processing.
> 
> Regards,
> vism



Congratulations. You are lucky. I am still hoping to have invitation soon.

190 NSW | 261313 | EOI: 55 points 16-10-2015


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaazme said:


> can anybody tell me whats the latest count of total invitation been sent out of 4000 till end of november by NSW for 190?? advance thanks


I would say when new data will be released its gonna be around 500


----------



## tarun_87 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi guys, can you please help me with this question? there is mixed answers about if two eois can be submitted, 1 for 189 and 1 for 190 for same visa subclass. is there any official written statement anywhere where it says that you can or cannot submit more than 1 eoi. Has anybody experienced any problem in doing so? If i get an invite for any 1 of the eoi submitted then will the other eoi freeze or will it still be open for invitation. if the system automatically suspends or freezes the other eoi, then i don't think there should be any problem with it.


----------



## chem14 (Jun 3, 2015)

But do agent have a connection to NSW? How about people who opted now to use a representative? Meaning they will hava a less chance to be invited? 

Such a sad system thought if your opinion holds true.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

tarun_87 said:


> Hi guys, can you please help me with this question? there is mixed answers about if two eois can be submitted, 1 for 189 and 1 for 190 for same visa subclass. is there any official written statement anywhere where it says that you can or cannot submit more than 1 eoi. Has anybody experienced any problem in doing so? If i get an invite for any 1 of the eoi submitted then will the other eoi freeze or will it still be open for invitation. if the system automatically suspends or freezes the other eoi, then i don't think there should be any problem with it.


You can check faq in skill select. You can submit more than one EOI WITHOUT ANY TROUBLE. Other EOIs will not freeze on receiving invitations.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

chem14 said:


> But do agent have a connection to NSW? How about people who opted now to use a representative? Meaning they will hava a less chance to be invited?
> 
> Such a sad system thought if your opinion holds true.


It cant be agent connections I think. So many MARA agents are there.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I would say when new data will be released its gonna be around 500


thanks a lot andrey. it means 3500 would be still left and 55 pointers game already started. so i am quite hopeful about my case


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

xehny said:


> Hey Experts!
> Could someone assist me on my following query.
> 
> ACS positive received mid of October and 2 EOIs submitted (for 189 and 190NSW) soon after.
> ...


Anyone, please?


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

You can included it in your eoi. Just tag it as not relevant to your nominated occupation.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

kaazme said:


> thanks a lot andrey. it means 3500 would be still left and 55 pointers game already started. so i am quite hopeful about my case


IMO: In Nov and in Dec till now, mass invitations sent by NSW. The Nov end will reach to @800-900 nominations.
Anyone who is tracking invitations, please comment.


----------



## tarun_87 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks OZPUNJABI for your quick reply


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi kazme, 
have you heard any 55 pointers got invitation. I seen your blog. Is it so???


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

seems like there is very little / no chance for general accountants with 55+5 points for NSW nomination,, i am so stressed, i have 55+5 points,, applied on 24th November for NSW SS, point break down is as under:
Age: 30Points
Edcation: 15 Points
IELTS: 10 points (L:8, W:7, R:9, S:8)
do u think i might get NSW nomination , i know it will take time but is it possible at all?


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> IMO: In Nov and in Dec till now, mass invitations sent by NSW. The Nov end will reach to @800-900 nominations.
> Anyone who is tracking invitations, please comment.



Summary for state nominated categories (July*2015-October 2015)*

http://www.migrationdesk.com/threads/skillselect-invitation-summary-2015-2016.41398/


----------



## aspiring_aussie (Nov 11, 2015)

xehny said:


> Anyone, please?


Hey Xehny

There is nothing to be concerned about because your ACS is already assessed positive and you would be claiming points based on this so you new job wont effect it any ways.. Also, you will get invite soon so it won't be like a year or two which could effect your experience points!!

But as some one said you should update your EOI with new employer and at the same time put it not relevant so that your date of effect for visa is not changed( any ways even if it is relevant job it wont effect your points immediately) this way you have communicated the right information and maintained you visa effect date!!

Hope it helps!!
Good Luck


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I think yes. However, a bit later. Starting Feb onwards.



Tinkerbell1 said:


> seems like there is very little / no chance for general accountants with 55+5 points for NSW nomination,, i am so stressed, i have 55+5 points,, applied on 24th November for NSW SS, point break down is as under:
> Age: 30Points
> Edcation: 15 Points
> IELTS: 10 points (L:8, W:7, R:9, S:8)
> do u think i might get NSW nomination , i know it will take time but is it possible at all?


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

aspiring_aussie said:


> Hey Xehny
> 
> There is nothing to be concerned about because your ACS is already assessed positive and you would be claiming points based on this so you new job wont effect it any ways.. Also, you will get invite soon so it won't be like a year or two which could effect your experience points!!
> 
> ...


Roger that!
Thanks man..I'll update my EOIs now.
Cheers!


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I was asked to withdraw my 190 EOI ( I have my 189 Application from agent and I had applied 190 on my own for NSW). I have written to my agent and mostly probably by tuesday he would update my EOI ( initial filing 18th nov) with 190. 

How long would be the wait for ICT BA for NSW?


----------



## Udjen (Dec 4, 2015)

We also received an invitation to aplly from NSW yesterday!

The occupation: Engineering Manager
Age: 25
Englush: 0 (6,5 overall)
Education: 15 (BAchelor)
Experience: 15 (10 years)
SS: 5
Overall: 60.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> seems like there is very little / no chance for general accountants with 55+5 points for NSW nomination,, i am so stressed, i have 55+5 points,, applied on 24th November for NSW SS, point break down is as under:
> Age: 30Points
> Edcation: 15 Points
> IELTS: 10 points (L:8, W:7, R:9, S:8)
> do u think i might get NSW nomination , i know it will take time but is it possible at all?


Have some patience..I have applied on 3rd September for external auditor at 55 + 5..fingers crossed


----------



## naive.immigrant (Nov 22, 2015)

*Alert fellow expats*

All,

Warning!! Please don't disclose your name, mobile number, email id, date of birth and your points and score under any circumstances anywhere including trackers. There is no need to provide DOB and email ids. 

Few people are using this for business. Please forward to your friends and warn them. 

Thanks


----------



## aspiring_aussie (Nov 11, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Have some patience..I have applied on 3rd September for external auditor at 55 + 5..fingers crossed


Hey
Just to update you I have also applied for Accountant NSW 65+5 points ( Superior English )and got invite on 26th November.... so your's should be this or max next month!!
Have faith


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

aspiring_aussie said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > Have some patience..I have applied on 3rd September for external auditor at 55 + 5..fingers crossed
> ...


There is a huge 10 point difference between us and u have superior English too..congrats btw


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

aspiring_aussie said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > Have some patience..I have applied on 3rd September for external auditor at 55 + 5..fingers crossed
> ...


I have 55 not 65 lol


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

naive.immigrant said:


> All,
> 
> Warning!! Please don't disclose your name, mobile number, email id, date of birth and your points and score under any circumstances anywhere including trackers. There is no need to provide DOB and email ids.
> 
> ...


Thnx for the advice..U are absolutely rite


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Almost 50% of Engg technologists have been filled ceiling in 189.
Approx 6 months have gone.
NSW is also becoming lil fast for invitations...ray of hope for 55+5 is increasing in coming days.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Almost 50% of Engg technologists have been filled ceiling in 189.
> Approx 6 months have gone.
> NSW is also becoming lil fast for invitations...ray of hope for 55+5 is increasing in coming days.


Engineering technologists have separate ceiling???


----------



## VipanBali (Jan 14, 2015)

I know this is not the correct thread to post this query but still if anyone could help...

Me and my wife had gone for our medical and as a result my medical has been uploaded with my visa application but my wife's is still pending. After checking with hospital they updated me that your wife needs to undergo SPUTUM test. We are worried now, my wife is properly fit no symptoms of any illness then why this sputum test? Does CO ask for such test or its the hospital who refer this test while uploading the reports? please help...


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

VipanBali said:


> I know this is not the correct thread to post this query but still if anyone could help...
> 
> Me and my wife had gone for our medical and as a result my medical has been uploaded with my visa application but my wife's is still pending. After checking with hospital they updated me that your wife needs to undergo SPUTUM test. We are worried now, my wife is properly fit no symptoms of any illness then why this sputum test? Does CO ask for such test or its the hospital who refer this test while uploading the reports? please help...


You don't have any other option. Have faith and get over with this as soon as possible. All the best.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Engineering technologists have separate ceiling???


No No I want to write other Engg professionals 2339 coders.
In these codes engg technologist falls.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

naive.immigrant said:


> All,
> 
> Warning!! Please don't disclose your name, mobile number, email id, date of birth and *your points and score under any circumstances anywhere including trackers.* There is no need to provide DOB and email ids.
> 
> ...


Please don't misinform others... one should need to double check the facts before posting an erroneous assumption post based on no valid evidence... one can safely post Occupation, Skill Assessment, DIBP Point, English Score and Experience details on any forum including Google spreadsheets and trackers...!!!

You may open link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html#post10255 for more information...!!!


----------



## itsmejai (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi friends,

I received invitation from NSW to apply for nomination. I have few doubts. 
1) In the mail, it is mentioned that total size of the documents should not cross 10MB. But I have 16 MB, tried my level best to reduce, but unable to. I saw in the site, that max 25MB is allowed. I'm confused.
2) Can I submit all the documents that I submitted for ACS, in order claim points for education and work history?

Thanks in advance!!!

Regards,
Jai.
===============
(190)EOI Submitted with 65 points


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

kaazme said:


> thanks a lot andrey. it means 3500 would be still left and 55 pointers game already started. so i am quite hopeful about my case


I hope so because I applied my EOI on 2nd of July 2015 for 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer) and I still waiting for invite. My breakdown below:

Age: 25 points
English : Competent (L:8.5 R:8.5, S:6.5 W:6.5) 0
Education : 15 points
Experience: 15 points

Total 55 + 5

Any 55 pointers for 263111 received NSW invitation?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Just think with perspective of "category 2" invitations which clearly stated on NSW website. You will be understand the reason for disparity in points.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

aspiring_aussie said:


> Hey
> Just to update you I have also applied for Accountant NSW 65+5 points ( Superior English )and got invite on 26th November.... so your's should be this or max next month!!
> Have faith


How long did it take before you got the invite, I have 8+ in all bands except writing where I got 7(darn it). Do u think I might have a shot if getting nomination of ith 55+5 points? I know it will take time but is there a chance?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ricks1990 said:


> Please don't misinform others... one should need to double check the facts before posting an erroneous assumption post based on no valid evidence... one can safely post Occupation, Skill Assessment, DIBP Point, English Score and Experience details on any forum including Google spreadsheets and trackers...!!!
> 
> You may open link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html#post10255 for more information...!!!


there was no breach of rules by naive.immigrant

on this forum you may all use anonymous IDs

I believe naive.immigrant is warning against disclosing personal information unnecessarily &/or publicly - something this forum also warns against, to the extent that it is against our rules, which you claim to have read 

btw - this forum neither supports nor encourages the use of trackers


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey I have been waiting since July2015 with 65+ in pte for accountant. Could you please update your points break down. Thanks


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello Friends, 

Finally yesterday I got 7 band in each sections of IELTS. It was a long run from last 1 year to get this score. I am in Australia from more than 1 and half years. To get this I attempted 4 IELTS and 2 PTE. Nonetheless a sweet lifetime story to remember and cherish. 

Now, I have updated my NSW EOI 190 - (ICT BA - 261111) with 65+5 points with following points :
IELTS - L - 7.5, W - 7, S - 7, R - 8
Bachelors (IT) - 15
Age (< 30) - 30
Experience (5 each in offshore and onshore) - 10

And I have submitted 189 with 65 points. 

Could you please suggest when do I expect invitation from NSW for ICT BA - 261111 with 7o points ? And should I go for anyother state nomination such as VIC or SA meantime. 

The problem is that my current Visa is going to expire in start of Feb, 2016 and now I want to complete this race as soon as possible. 

Thanks,


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> seems like there is very little / no chance for general accountants with 55+5 points for NSW nomination,, i am so stressed, i have 55+5 points,, applied on 24th November for NSW SS, point break down is as under:
> Age: 30Points
> Edcation: 15 Points
> IELTS: 10 points (L:8, W:7, R:9, S:8)
> do u think i might get NSW nomination , i know it will take time but is it possible at all?


I have been waiting since july 2015 with 60+5 with 65+ in pte for accountant. dont know when we will get chance to get the invitation. we just need to wait and see what nsw will do in coming days.


----------



## randhir510 (Oct 8, 2015)

aspiring_aussie said:


> Hey
> Just to update you I have also applied for Accountant NSW 65+5 points ( Superior English )and got invite on 26th November.... so your's should be this or max next month!!
> Have faith


Many congrats to you for the invite. I have the same point score as you i.e. 65+70 for ( NSW), could u please tell me your DOE. one more thing did u apply state nomination (190) and 189 in one EOI, or did u applied separate for each sub visa class. 
Please advice


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Just think with perspective of "category 2" invitations which clearly stated on NSW website. You will be understand the reason for disparity in points.


I could not find category 2 on NSW website. Can you share link please?? Do you mean the csol occupations???


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Sunita_p said:


> Hey I have been waiting since July2015 with 65+ in pte for accountant. Could you please update your points break down. Thanks


Hi wats ur overall points score??


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Hi wats ur overall points score??[/QU score
> hi
> It's 60+5.


----------



## princehass (Nov 22, 2015)

HI Everybody,

I have two questions and please answer to the best of your knowledge:

1) I am currently in Australia on Temporary Residence and i submitted EOI for NSW in July. In September i went to my home country only to return back in November. I have been told that if you leave country then your application gets on hold. Is that the case??

2) My wife is in my home country and i am here, if i get invited then can i apply from here while she is still abroad?? Do both the applicants have to be in same country??

Regards
Hass


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Sunita_p said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > Hi wats ur overall points score??[/QU score
> ...


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

guruchauhan said:


> Hi kazme,
> have you heard any 55 pointers got invitation. I seen your blog. Is it so???


yes i saw one on this forum.. 55 pointer with engineering occupation. and a civil engineer also invited. so its good they finally inviting 55 pointers and engineers before they were stuck on auditors only


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Almost 50% of Engg technologists have been filled ceiling in 189.
> Approx 6 months have gone.
> NSW is also becoming lil fast for invitations...ray of hope for 55+5 is increasing in coming days.


38% not 50%. we are in 190 boat. we will not get anything from 189 ceiling.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I think most of you guys will be invited by March 2016.

NSW still has at least 3500-3000 places.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Just think with perspective of "category 2" invitations which clearly stated on NSW website. You will be understand the reason for disparity in points.


kindly explain what is category 2 invitations?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaazme said:


> kindly explain what is category 2 invitations?


I also dont know.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think most of you guys will be invited by March 2016.
> 
> NSW still has at least 3500-3000 places.


agree with you. 55 pointers might start getting invitation in march


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Jeevmis said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on your IELTS score, I understand how challenging it has been for you. You should get 189 invitation in the next round or first round in January hopefully. And as for NSW, that could also come earlier. Overall, I am sure you will get invitation before your visa expires, just get your visa fees ready and documents so you can quickly pay and be on bridging visa. I am onshore as well and wrote ielts 4 and PTE twice but finally had the desired score. It's good you didn't give up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks Simeono for your reply..

Would you suggest me to file nomination for victoria or SA meantime ? And apply to the one which comes first. 

I am in a state of fix whether to wait with 2 EOI of 189 and 190 (NSW) or should file for Vic and SA..


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Jeevmis said:


> Thanks Simeono for your reply..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I were you, I will submit as many EOI as I can submit that I am eligible to submit considering the fact that you visa is about to expire. So I will advise spread your tentacles and go for the one that comes first, u ain't gat time mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Keeda and other experts,

I have a query which I have asked earlier but didn't get response. 

I have bachelor degree in engineering and master in quality management. I submitted both for assessment and got assessment for bechelors only from EA, obviously as master degree was not in engineering. 
Now during EOI I mentioned only bechelors, is it correct approach? Or should I mention both?
If in EOI I mention only bechelors then during documents submission at later stages should I mention my master degree like in resume or degrees copies submission?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

dear experts,

i have filed my online application for NSW after receiving an invitation on 3rd DEC which i will demonstrate my points below, i have two queries which needs answers if you may:

1. i submitted the primary documents which they asked first in the application which are: 
1) ielts
2)passport
3) assessment outcome letter
4) CV
5) educational certificates 

however, for the supporting documents such as company letters and payslips as well as contracts, I did not submit as they mentioned you can submit that once you receive the acknowledgment email. so did i do anything wrong here?

2. i have not receive any email that confirm my application nor the receipt email while 2 days passed already, am afraid that i did something wrong which could turn my case badly

here is my points breakdown:
ielts: 7 7 8 8 on 12/6/2015
assessment: 5/6/2015 .. occupation: civil engineering technician
age 26 
EOI: 31/7/2015 .. 55+5 NSW
invitation: 3/12/2015


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi, just a quick question, was I suppose to get an email confirmation when I submitted my EOI? I've just checked and the only email from skillselect was when I opened my account. Thanks!


----------



## tarun_87 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi guys, If any of you can answer my query that would be great. I have accepted 190 NSW nomination (75 points) today and i will be going overseas for 3 months next week. so most probably i will get my 190 invitation when i am abroad. I will submit all my documents off-shore as i have all my documents,pcc and medicals done recently. so will i be recieving a bridging visa when i am off-shore? I however don't need a bridging visa as my current 485 visa is valid till december of next year (2016). so can i travel back to australia with my 485 visa or my 190 visa if it is granted while i am still overseas?


----------



## tarun_87 (Sep 2, 2015)

bocko said:


> Hi, just a quick question, was I suppose to get an email confirmation when I submitted my EOI? I've just checked and the only email from skillselect was when I opened my account. Thanks!


You do not receive a confirmation email of any eoi submitted.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> 38% not 50%. we are in 190 boat. we will not get anything from 189 ceiling.


Hello kazme how r u ?
I m too in same scores and occupation
Engg technologist 
Eoi date 13/10/15 NSW
Age-30
Education-15
Exp-10
English- competent
55+5
My exp will be 8 yrs on April 2016.
According to u what should be our invitation period jan-feb 16?
If I fail to get invite from NSW then i will go for 189 in april16 with 60 points.

Pls share ur opinion


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

tarun_87 said:


> You do not receive a confirmation email of any eoi submitted.


Thanks man! Was anyone from 234* (science) invited recently?


----------



## mrezk (Dec 5, 2015)

I am new here, my EOI has been submitted in 2/12/2015, can you expect when would I receive an email from NSW ?

or should I lose hope ?, especially that engineering category went flagged.

Thanks.


233512 Mechanical Engineer
EA +VE 1/12/2015 15 P
Experience 6 years 10 P
Age 29Y 30 P
IELTS 6.5 0000
SS 5 P

overall 60 with SS


----------



## Sn_Rafi (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Experts,

Could you please predict my case. Can I get 190 in 2-3 invitation round? Also what is the chance of getting 189 according to the current trend? Please help me.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

AA007 said:


> Hi Keeda and other experts,
> 
> I have a query which I have asked earlier but didn't get response.
> 
> ...


I would say mention the other degree too. It won't give you any additional points anyways.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.

INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.






mrezk said:


> I am new here, my EOI has been submitted in 2/12/2015, can you expect when would I receive an email from NSW ?
> 
> or should I lose hope ?, especially that engineering category went flagged.
> 
> ...





Sn_Rafi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Could you please predict my case. Can I get 190 in 2-3 invitation round? Also what is the chance of getting 189 according to the current trend? Please help me.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Invitation Rounds are ONLY conducted for the following VISA subclass:*

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)

Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)

************************************************

You might be INVITED (for 189) in around 3 or 4 months time PROVIDED there aren't many 60+ POINTERS who are in queue before you during this time frame.

You just have to keep on watching the TREND for forthcoming invitation rounds.



Sn_Rafi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Could you please predict my case. Can I get 190 in 2-3 invitation round? Also what is the chance of getting 189 according to the current trend? Please help me.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello kazme how r u ?
I m too in same scores and occupation
Engg technologist
Eoi date 13/10/15 NSW
Age-30
Education-15
Exp-10
English- competent
55+5
My exp will be 8 yrs on April 2016.
According to u what should be our invitation period jan-feb 16?
If I fail to get invite from NSW then i will go for 189 in april16 with 60 points.

Pls share ur opinion


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*NSW SS Query*



friezo said:


> Does SA state sponsorship needs financial support ???


Hey mate...

What is your work experience???

Regards

Nabajit


----------



## KEIRA CCC (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi All

Just wanted to know that , is there any possibility for accountants to get NSW SS invite for 65 pointers (60+5) ? Any Accountants who got the invitation recently? I am just confused to what to do. Applied for both 189 and 190.

THanks


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

I have applied for nsw 190 under general accounting with 70 points from last 1 month...but havent heard anything yet...its a very strange selection process adopted by nsw


----------



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

i was wondering if any one can help me out with this query.

now i am applying as an accountant, worked only for one company for 5 years 1 month 10 days. 

On 30 may i find a job in a finance company, had to join on urgent basis on 1 june. so i asked my boss if he would be willing to let me go with out notice period. he agreed provided i gave him 10 days to hand over my work and close all projects. now for those ten days i was in essence doing two jobs. After my finance job i use to work 5 hours for my pervious boss and also sat and sun 8 hours.

my question is will dibp consider this over work or find it objectionable. i am not claiming points for the second job and even if my last 10 days are not counted my experience points are still unchanged.

so will it be a problem.


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

KEIRA CCC said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wanted to know that , is there any possibility for accountants to get NSW SS invite for 65 pointers (60+5) ? Any Accountants who got the invitation recently? I am just confused to what to do. Applied for both 189 and 190.
> 
> THanks


When did you apply? What is your points breakdown? I am also waiting since July 2015 with 60+5 points with 65+ in pte. Don't know what Nsw is doing? I don't think any 60+5 pointers accountant have been invited till date. Can't predict what will be. Lets have faith and wait.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi
I am applying in 233513(control engineer)category. I am 55+5(state) points.
what could be th eminimum, maximum and average wait time with these points?


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Can anyone tell me in details about required documents for state sponsorship.

I am living out of my country and I need to visit my country one time and arrange all documents at once.
I tried to login into the EOI but I could not proceed to the point to know which documents they need.
I am a single. Please list down all required documents so I visit my country and arrange them in advance.

1) Passport
2) National Identity Card
3)Police Certificates
4)Birth Certificate
5)Employment Certificates
6)Engineering Card/Registration proof
7)Education Degrees

Please add more to my list.
Thanks


----------



## randhir510 (Oct 8, 2015)

kash123 said:


> I have applied for nsw 190 under general accounting with 70 points from last 1 month...but havent heard anything yet...its a very strange selection process adopted by nsw


Hi Mate, 
could u please share point breakage, i think i am having the same score count as you, and i am also eagerly waiting for the invite. My points breakout is mentioned in my signature.


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

*hii*

hii bro points are as follows
age- 30
english- 10
australia study and masters- 20
regional- 5 points and state 5 points
70 points all together.. applied on 20/10/2015
invitation:fingerscrossed:


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Any Invitation or Approval from NSW please update ????

Many thanks


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> Any Invitation or Approval from NSW please update ????
> 
> Many thanks


Hi all, 

Been a silent reader of this forum for the past month since I submitted my EOI.
Anyway, I have got a lot of useful info from this forum so I thought I'd share my timeline since it might be useful for other users. 

To answer boo2013's query, I have got NSW approval on 3 December 
NSW's invite came on 26 November and I applied for nomination the day after. 
So, boo, don't worry, your approval should come soon 

I want to set the timeline in my signature but the admin hasn't allowed me to do so yet. 
So, I'd wait until then.


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Folks, 

I just wanted to know the complete process for NSW state nomination. I have submitted by EOI on 4/12/2015. 
So the next step is that i should get an email from NSW to apply for nomination, and once that is verified they will ask me to apply for visa. Is that right?

If NSW asks to apply for nomination, there is no guarantee that i will surely get the nomination right?

Thanks,


----------



## randhir510 (Oct 8, 2015)

kash123 said:


> hii bro points are as follows
> age- 30
> english- 10
> australia study and masters- 20
> ...


Just saw your points breakage, almost similar to my points. We are in same boat, infact, i am behind you. Please get me informed if you get the invite. Did u applied by yourself or u have taken help of Marra agent ? any info, regarding the fate of accountant with 65 points ?
:confused2:


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

indausitis said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I just wanted to know the complete process for NSW state nomination. I have submitted by EOI on 4/12/2015.
> So the next step is that i should get an email from NSW to apply for nomination, and once that is verified they will ask me to apply for visa. Is that right?
> ...


First you will get a mail
Then you need to fill the form
Wait for some time 
You will get your final invite 
Then the process is like normal 189 visa.


If NSW asks to apply for nomination, there is no guarantee that i will surely get the nomination right?

That's correct!!


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Dont forget to get PCC from the country u r travelling to before leaving it


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Any auditors got approval recently please share your approval dates I applied on 27 nov still waiting


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

roni.patel said:


> Dont forget to get PCC from the country u r travelling to before leaving it


Thats a very confusing message  hehe


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello kazme how r u ?
> I m too in same scores and occupation
> Engg technologist
> Eoi date 13/10/15 NSW
> ...


Hello kazme r u there


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi mate,

I m bit worried as I hv read 2-3 blogs of approval for 26th date invite vs last week approval. My doc. Upload date is 30-11-15 so let's see how much time they take.






OZbeckons said:


> boo2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Any Invitation or Approval from NSW please update ????
> ...


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

ankit_smart said:


> First you will get a mail
> Then you need to fill the form
> Wait for some time
> You will get your final invite
> ...


Thank you


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

boo2013 said:


> Any Invitation or Approval from NSW please update ????
> 
> Many thanks


stilll waiting too!! hoping for the best..


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

ankit_smart said:


> First you will get a mail
> Then you need to fill the form
> Wait for some time
> You will get your final invite
> ...



Has their been any case where someone didn't get nsw nomination approval even if all requirement are met?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Has their been any case where someone didn't get nsw nomination approval even if all requirement are met? Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Never heard of such...


----------



## KEIRA CCC (Oct 6, 2015)

Sunita_p said:


> When did you apply? What is your points breakdown? I am also waiting since July 2015 with 60+5 points with 65+ in pte. Don't know what Nsw is doing? I don't think any 60+5 pointers accountant have been invited till date. Can't predict what will be. Lets have faith and wait.


Hi Sunita

Thank you for the reply.
I applied on 20th November 2015.
PTE : 73 + (10 points)
Masters Qualification :15 points
Age :30 points
2 years studies: 5 points
60 + 5 from SS

I know that i will not be invited soon . But I m just trying to find out when they have stopped taking 65 pointers. Does anybody else that you know who are waiting or anybody got invited under SS NSW 190?

So frustrated.

Thanks & KIT


----------



## dublin2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Originally Posted by dublin2 View Post
Hello guys,

I want to apply for 190 NSW. How long does it usually take to receive nomination from NSW.Can anybody tell me if i am eligible for other states as well besides NS
I have following points total 55 ANZSCO 233411 Electronics engineer

AGE : 30
Education : 15
IELTS: 10 L=8.5 R=9 W=7 S=8.5 OVERALL 8.5
EXPERIENCE : 0 RECENT GRADUATE


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

If I refer to the tracker, State Invitation sent on 26/11/15 and approved on 04/12/15. Can we assume that all invitation before this date would have been cleared Any one invited after this DOE?


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

hi everyone, Just for information, i have also applied for NSW nomination today. I had received invitation to apply on 26/11/2015.
Lets hope everything go well with the approval process for all of us.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> If I refer to the tracker, State Invitation sent on 26/11/15 and approved on 04/12/15. Can we assume that all invitation before this date would have been cleared Any one invited after this DOE?


No. Some people invite on same day, but one may wAit 2 weeks, while other 5 weeks.

It was the case with me, and many others.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No. Some people invite on same day, but one may wAit 2 weeks, while other 5 weeks.
> 
> It was the case with me, and many others.


Thanks Andy. I was trying to follow if anyone after this date got their invitation. I don't seem to find anyone.

I have submitted on 30/11/15 and waiting for their approval.


----------



## Owami (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi guys

l have applied for assessment by CPAA & they have asked me to send the syllabus...can l just write it on a word document (l still have my module outlines) or do l have to go to the university and get one with a logo?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Owami said:


> Hi guys l have applied for assessment by CPAA & they have asked me to send the syllabus...can l just write it on a word document (l still have my module outlines) or do l have to go to the university and get one with a logo?


Official doc with a logo is a better option.


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

hey guys,

i have applied for state nomination on 3rd December,, however, did not receive their confirmation nor the receipt email till now although the money transaction was made !!


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Krish,

Am also awaiting for approval. Let's hope for the best.




krish4aus said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > No. Some people invite on same day, but one may wAit 2 weeks, while other 5 weeks.
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa makram said:


> hey guys, i have applied for state nomination on 3rd December,, however, did not receive their confirmation nor the receipt email till now although the money transaction was made !!


I saw your post before, but forget to respond, i think it would be better to call/email them and ask why this is so.

They would respond.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Thanks Andy. I was trying to follow if anyone after this date got their invitation. I don't seem to find anyone.
> 
> I have submitted on 30/11/15 and waiting for their approval.



You would for sure get an approval ready before Christmas. I would actually suggest to get all of your docs ready for visa lodge.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You would for sure get an approval ready before Christmas. I would actually suggest to get all of your docs ready for visa lodge.


Yes, all ready except for a PCC pending from a country where I worked for 2years.

Does the approval come anytime or is there any standard timing like 6 in the morning,etc.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Could u pls list down docs tht u prepared other than invite submission ?? Am also awaiting like u so thought it will help me.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Could u pls list down docs tht u prepared other than invite submission ?? Am also awaiting like u so thought it will help me.



I prepared document based on the reference from below thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ependent-189-visa-my-view-10.html#post7079074

Before final submission, I will share the complete list


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Yes, all ready except for a PCC pending from a country where I worked for 2years.
> 
> Does the approval come anytime or is there any standard timing like 6 in the morning,etc.


Krish, 

I can only speak from my own experience. 
The approval came at 9am my local time.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Yes, all ready except for a PCC pending from a country where I worked for 2years. Does the approval come anytime or is there any standard timing like 6 in the morning,etc.


My came to an agent  so have no idea


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi andrey,

How long does it take for you to get a co allocated/grant after you submitted the 190 application?cheers


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi,I got invited for NSW 190 on 3rd and would lose 10 points for age during 3rd week of Jan,so i will have only 55 points excluding 5 points for nomination.Experts please advise how i can secure this invitation.
Your timely help is much appreciated
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aoctavianus said:


> Hi andrey,
> 
> How long does it take for you to get a co allocated/grant after you submitted the 190 application?cheers


I am still waiting... close to 2 month now, no CO contact yet.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Hi,I got invited for NSW 190 on 3rd and would lose 10 points for age during 3rd week of Jan,so i will have only 55 points excluding 5 points for nomination.Experts please advise how i can secure this invitation.
> Your timely help is much appreciated
> Thanks


Just pray that NSW approval came before your birthday. You can email them after end of December if it dont come by then. Then just apply visa before your birthday and keep your documents ready. Once applied I.e. fees is paid your points change after that wont matter.
Your points might get locked after approval too. Not sure about it.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Raj2212 said:


> Hi,I got invited for NSW 190 on 3rd and would lose 10 points for age during 3rd week of Jan,so i will have only 55 points excluding 5 points for nomination.Experts please advise how i can secure this invitation.
> Your timely help is much appreciated
> Thanks


Did u lodge the application for Nomination ?? If yes, you would have received two emails. One confirmation email and one receipt email for ur payment. 

And if yes, Email them !!! As it's stated in the Confirmation email after u lodged the application for NSW nomination that if u soon lose ur point for Age , they will consider ur situation for approval quicker. 

Read your email carefully again. You will see it ~, like following : 

".... Request to expedite processing

We would only consider expediting the processing of an application in limited circumstances, for example if:

you will soon lose points for age; or
your visa will soon expire, and you are currently employed in NSW...."


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

masimshehzad said:


> Can anyone tell me in details about required documents for state sponsorship.
> 
> I am living out of my country and I need to visit my country one time and arrange all documents at once.
> I tried to login into the EOI but I could not proceed to the point to know which documents they need.
> ...


Someone please help and reply thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> Did u lodge the application for Nomination ?? If yes, you would have received two emails. One confirmation email and one receipt email for ur payment. And if yes, Email them !!! As it's stated in the Confirmation email after u lodged the application for NSW nomination that if u soon lose ur point for Age , they will consider ur situation for approval quicker. Read your email carefully again. You will see it ~, like following : ".... Request to expedite processing We would only consider expediting the processing of an application in limited circumstances, for example if: you will soon lose points for age; or your visa will soon expire, and you are currently employed in NSW...."



Yes. Thats bedt advise.

But by the 21st of Jan you will be approved most certainly anyhow.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

masimshehzad said:


> Someone please help and reply thanks


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html

Please read this thread. That's all u need


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello kazme how r u ?
> I m too in same scores and occupation
> Engg technologist
> Eoi date 13/10/15 NSW
> ...


i am fine bro. i am expecting invitation till march 2016 inshahAllah. i advise you to apply straight away 189 when you are eligible to apply .


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Friends, 

Do we need to submit salary slips, experience letter and all job related details for only those years for which we are claiming points as per ACS output or for all total years of experience ?

As I am case I am not having salary slips of my starting company and the same has been not included ACS as well. 

Kindly suggest.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Hi,I got invited for NSW 190 on 3rd and would lose 10 points for age during 3rd week of Jan,so i will have only 55 points excluding 5 points for nomination.Experts please advise how i can secure this invitation.
> 
> Your timely help is much appreciated
> 
> Thanks



Send an email to NSW stating your concern, I am sure they will speed up your application processing. Good luck.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ksp9921 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am wondering if there is anyone received invitation for general accountant or external auditor with 60 + 5 points.

I have applied for 190 visa since June with 60+5 general accountant and thinking to get assessed under external auditor as well.

Please let me know if you, or anyone you know received invitation with general accountant or external auditor with 60+5. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

ksp9921 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am wondering if there is anyone received invitation for general accountant or external auditor with 60 + 5 points.
> 
> ...


I am waiting since 17 September with 60 + 5 ext. Auditor with 65+ pte


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

Any prediction for 2613 with 55 pointers especially when 189 seems to have started inviting 60 pointers?


----------



## aoctavianus (Feb 16, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I am still waiting... close to 2 month now, no CO contact yet.


wow, I thought a co will be allocated after 1 month max. oh well, all the best for your application


----------



## iceman8718 (Dec 8, 2015)

Can anyone tell me the email which NSW send for state nomination. I'm constantly checking in spam folders as well as in EOI correspondance page everyday .. nothing yet.


----------



## iceman8718 (Dec 8, 2015)

*waiting*

hey ,

I put in the EOI on 12-Oct 2015 with 55+5(SS) and i stilll havent received an invitation .

Is there anyone else waiting ?


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

iceman8718 said:


> Can anyone tell me the email which NSW send for state nomination. I'm constantly checking in spam folders as well as in EOI correspondance page everyday .. nothing yet.


Hi, 

I know the feeling since I was checking my spam account quite often too before I got the approval in my regular Inbox 

The invitation email will come from the NSW Dept of Industry and titled "Invitation to Apply ..."


----------



## iceman8718 (Dec 8, 2015)

was the email invitation shown in the correspondance section of EOI?

was it from digital.services?


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

do I need to renew my acs if I'm still working with my last company? my acs assessment will expire soon. please advise.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

iceman8718 said:


> was the email invitation shown in the correspondance section of EOI?
> 
> was it from digital.services?


It came directly to my inbox. 
Yes, it was from digital.services


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

iceman8718 said:


> hey ,
> 
> I put in the EOI on 12-Oct 2015 with 55+5(SS) and i stilll havent received an invitation .
> 
> Is there anyone else waiting ?


I have applied on 13th Nov with 55+5(SS) for NSW ANZSCO 263111 and waiting.


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> I am waiting since 17 September with 60 + 5 ext. Auditor with 65+ pte


I am also waiting since July 2015 with 60+5 points for accountant with 65+ in pte. Don't know whether ext auditor are getting invite with 60+5 points. One of my friend is also waiting for ext auditor with 60+5 points since July.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Sunita_p said:


> I am also waiting since July 2015 with 60+5 points for accountant with 65+ in pte. Don't know whether ext auditor are getting invite with 60+5 points. One of my friend is also waiting for ext auditor with 60+5 points since July.


You are very close.
Have a bright future


----------



## ksp9921 (Nov 26, 2015)

bright future said:


> You are very close.
> Have a bright future


Hi Bright Future, 

how would you know that he is very close to receive an invitation? Do you know anyone received an invitation similar with his situation? 

Thank you


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

ksp9921 said:


> Hi Bright Future,
> 
> how would you know that he is very close to receive an invitation? Do you know anyone received an invitation similar with his situation?
> 
> Thank you


Do you know anyone with similar points who got invitation?


----------



## ksp9921 (Nov 26, 2015)

Actually No.

All the people I know who received invitations applied prior to June, so they received before July this year even with lower points (55 +5)


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

I have seen in different forums many External Auditor with Point (60+5) got their invitation and they are receiving invitation within 10 to 20 days






Sunita_p said:


> I am also waiting since July 2015 with 60+5 points for accountant with 65+ in pte. Don't know whether ext auditor are getting invite with 60+5 points. One of my friend is also waiting for ext auditor with 60+5 points since July.


----------



## Crazy student (Nov 16, 2015)

not seen single person with 60 getting invited


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

I have paid my visa fee and PCC medical completed still awaiting co to assign
Can anyone tell what is the estimated time to get a co assigned


----------



## Crazy student (Nov 16, 2015)

nomy4u said:


> I have seen in different forums many External Auditor with Point (60+5) got their invitation and they are receiving invitation within 10 to 20 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have not seen any one with 60 points invited as external auditors after july. Could you please share the link of other forms please


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeevmis said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Do we need to submit salary slips, experience letter and all job related details for only those years for which we are claiming points as per ACS output or for all total years of experience ?
> 
> ...


Submit relevant documents. If you are not claiming points for certain employment - then do not submit documents for this employment.


----------



## ksp9921 (Nov 26, 2015)

Can you please share the link to the thread? Because I havent seen anyone getting invitation with 60 + 5 for either general accountant or external auditor.

Thank you so much


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ganesh9684 said:


> I have paid my visa fee and PCC medical completed still awaiting co to assign
> Can anyone tell what is the estimated time to get a co assigned



Some are waiting 10 days, others 20 days.... and some are waiting for 12+ weeks... 

In most cases within 4-6 weeks CO will be assigned.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nomy4u said:


> I have seen in different forums many External Auditor with Point (60+5) got their invitation and they are receiving invitation within 10 to 20 days


I guess 1 or 2 may have been invited... but i did not see any.. as far as i can recall.


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Any System Analyst or Business Analyst invited with 60+5 points ?


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Let's join the chant  Anyone from 234* (science) heave been invited recently...or ever..


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Any hope for 55+5 pointers?
Engineers


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dear All,

I will be eligible with 55 points only after JUNE 2016, shall I apply now itself for NSW and wait, because already all 55 pointers are getting late so I may be in the queue and when NSW picks my application it could be July 2016.

Please need your advice here. 

Thanks in advance

Regards
RAVI


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kraviraj82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I will be eligible with 55 points only after JUNE 2016, shall I apply now itself for NSW and wait, because already all 55 pointers are getting late so I may be in the queue and when NSW picks my application it could be July 2016.
> 
> ...


No u can't apply till u r eligible.You can apply through skill select when u r eligible.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Skill Select Invitation Round 23 November Published:
Key Facts:
Non Pro-Rata occupations cleared for 60 pointers till 1 October so nearly 7 weeks wait time for 60 pointers.

Second,Software and developer programmers have almost 6 month wait time for 60 pointers to be invited for 189.

Third,Accountants struggling on 70 points and very tough situation.

Fourth,BA and SA results are bit confusing and probably wrong and ambiguous with last invitation results. 


https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-23-November-2015-Round-Results.aspx


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

skharoon said:


> I have applied on 13th Nov with 55+5(SS) for NSW ANZSCO 263111 and waiting.


I am waiting since April 2015 with 55+5, IELTS 7 overall


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Skill Select Invitation Round 23 November Published:
> Key Facts:
> Non Pro-Rata occupations cleared for 60 pointers till 1 October so nearly 7 weeks wait time for 60 pointers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, mate!

Not looking good for accountants. The job situation is also not good for them


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

bright future said:


> Thanks for the update, mate!
> 
> Not looking good for accountants. The job situation is also not good for them


So far job situations is good.but Immigration is tough because of too many applicants.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

jdesai said:


> So far job situations is good.but Immigration is tough because of too many applicants.


Thats good to know


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

jdesai said:


> So far job situations is good.but Immigration is tough because of too many applicants.


Plenty of accounting jobs but only for applicants with lots of experience usually now jobs Are available on contracts not too many full time jobs


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Plenty of accounting jobs but only for applicants with lots of experience usually now jobs Are available on contracts not too many full time jobs


But still situation is not that bad.There are many accountant firms who hires fresher like H and R ,and many local agencies.So be hopeful.Educated person can never die of hunger.


----------



## will14m (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi all,

Can anyone let me know what is the waiting time to get invited for 60+5 pointers - System Analyst or Programmer Developer?

Thanks all


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

jdesai said:


> But still situation is not that bad.There are many accountant firms who hires fresher like H and R ,and many local agencies.So be hopeful.Educated person can never die of hunger.


Haha any one who is willing to work hard will never die of hunger in Australia


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

will14m said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone let me know what is the waiting time to get invited for 60+5 pointers - System Analyst or Programmer Developer?
> 
> Thanks all


Hi, 

Only NSW can answer your question since there is no clear trend that can be analyzed. 
I myself am a 60-pointer Analyst Programmer and luckily got the invite within 12 days but there are others in the queue who have been waiting for months. So, it's really on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Krish/anyone else,

Did u get NSW approval in this week after submitting docs ??




cd93419 said:


> Hi Krish,
> 
> Am also awaiting for approval. Let's hope for the best.
> 
> ...


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Hi Krish/anyone else,
> 
> Did u get NSW approval in this week after submitting docs ??


Not yet am still waiting submitted on 27 nov


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

It can be seen on myimmitracker.com that the time duration of NSW approval is getting shorter towards 2015 ending. Within 7-25 days. 

Let's hope they do not let us wait for the entire 12 weeks ~ 84 days. It's killing me softly -_-


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Some of us on this website, are in waiting mode whereas many folks who invited on 26-11-15 got approval in max 4-5 days. Is there any special checks for people like us ? 




kavimate85 said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Krish/anyone else,
> ...


----------



## rvirendra (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi OZbeckons,

Could you please let me know your point break down. I have also applied for 261311 with 60 points but have not received the invitation yet. 
My point breakdown is as follows:
Age - 25
Eductation - 15
Exp. - 20
IELTS - 0




OZbeckons said:


> Hi,
> 
> Only NSW can answer your question since there is no clear trend that can be analyzed.
> I myself am a 60-pointer Analyst Programmer and luckily got the invite within 12 days but there are others in the queue who have been waiting for months. So, it's really on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

All 55 pointers should post or follow the below link.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/#/forumsite/20560/forums/6


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

rvirendra said:


> Hi OZbeckons,
> 
> Could you please let me know your point break down. I have also applied for 261311 with 60 points but have not received the invitation yet.
> My point breakdown is as follows:
> ...


Interestingly enough, the same as yours but only reversed. I got 20 points for English ability and 0 for skilled employment, the rest is exactly the same. 
When did you submit your NSW EOI?


----------



## rvirendra (Jun 15, 2015)

Understand the logic, You got 20 points in IELTS that is the reason you got the invitation.
I submitted EOI in 25th June 2015.



OZbeckons said:


> Interestingly enough, the same as yours but only reversed. I got 20 points for English ability and 0 for skilled employment, the rest is exactly the same.
> When did you submit your NSW EOI?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> It can be seen on myimmitracker.com that the time duration of NSW approval is getting shorter towards 2015 ending. Within 7-25 days. Let's hope they do not let us wait for the entire 12 weeks ~ 84 days. It's killing me softly -_-


Its normal. Just different COs.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Hi Krish/anyone else,
> 
> Did u get NSW approval in this week after submitting docs ??



Not yet mate, people who applied on 26/11 have got the invite in 4-5days.

I applied on 30/11 and no news. I hope something good happens this week.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Is ther any place where I can download or see what form 80 ask for?
thanks


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

masimshehzad said:


> Hi
> I am applying in 233513(control engineer)category. I am 55+5(state) points.
> what could be th eminimum, maximum and average wait time with these points?


Can anyone please answerr thanks


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

How much average time NSW sponsorship takes? I have 55 +5 points ...please answer thans


----------



## harshvg4 (Jul 29, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Not yet mate, people who applied on 26/11 have got the invite in 4-5days.
> 
> I applied on 30/11 and no news. I hope something good happens this week.





I am in the same boat...waiting for each and every step has become irksome now!!

Though my agent says the average lead time is around 2 weeks. So we should get the approval by this week or max next week!


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> I am waiting since April 2015 with 55+5, IELTS 7 overall


What is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

hi, please answer this.. thanks.





liverloverboy said:


> do I need to renew my acs if I'm still working with my last company? my acs assessment will expire soon. please advise.


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Any expert who can comment on 55 pointers fate. As till date since i joined this forum not seen anyone who received invitation with competent english


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Not yet mate, people who applied on 26/11 have got the invite in 4-5days.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 30/11 and no news. I hope something good happens this week.



I applied on the 28/11 too but haven't heard from them, however I emailed my renewed passport bio data page to them today. Hope to also hear from them this week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## friezo (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi all, will they do background check ( call employers ) after we accept the invite??


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> I applied on the 28/11 too but haven't heard from them, however I emailed my renewed passport bio data page to them today. Hope to also hear from them this week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Sim,

I got my passport renewed last week i.e after I submitted my nomination. Should we need to send this info? 

Can't we upload it once we get the invite? Any reason why you sent them the renewed passport bio data page?

Whom did you send this info to?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

friezo said:


> Hi all, will they do background check ( call employers ) after we accept the invite??



It depends on your CO, if you are claiming points for work experience and if you CO thinks he need to confirm the same then your employer will get a call.

If you are claiming the right points for work experience then I don't think you should worry. Though it might result in a delay.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Sim,
> 
> I got my passport renewed last week i.e after I submitted my nomination. Should we need to send this info?
> 
> ...


I think you two should update the passport on the EOI . 

I updated my information on the EOI after submitted the nomination application and emailed NSW, and they replied it's fine . As once u receive the Invitation for 190 visa. You wont be able to change the information on EOI, it will be frozen and status changed to Invited. Then u will have to wait for CO assigned to email about the passport renewed, and then the CO might ask why you dont update the passport at the time of Invitation --> dilemma


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi,

I have applied via single EOI ID for both 189 and 190 to NSW.

Can I apply with a new EOI ID for 190 to VIC too ?


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

smsingh13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied via single EOI ID for both 189 and 190 to NSW.
> 
> Can I apply with a new EOI ID for 190 to VIC too ?


Yes you can


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> I think you two should update the passport on the EOI .
> 
> I updated my information on the EOI after submitted the nomination application and emailed NSW, and they replied it's fine . As once u receive the Invitation for 190 visa. You wont be able to change the information on EOI, it will be frozen and status changed to Invited. Then u will have to wait for CO assigned to email about the passport renewed, and then the CO might ask why you dont update the passport at the time of Invitation --> dilemma



I couldn't find anywhere in the EOI to update passport details, I clicked through the 14 steps and there was no where to update passport details. I couldn't remember putting in my passport details as well when lodging EOI. Kinda confused in that aspect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Sim,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I simply sent it to them just incase they feel the passport I sent will expire in few days and because a valid passport is required, I decided to update them with the renewed passport. I did that out of my own thoughts though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> I couldn't find anywhere in the EOI to update passport details, I clicked through the 14 steps and there was no where to update passport details. I couldn't remember putting in my passport details as well when lodging EOI. Kinda confused in that aspect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, even I'm not able to find any place to update passport detail in EOI. If i remember correctly, I attached it as part of identification and don't remember updating this in EOI

My passport is renewed as I ran out of pages so is it okay to just sent them the new passport and mention that or wait for invite and submit the new passport detail.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> I think you two should update the passport on the EOI .
> 
> I updated my information on the EOI after submitted the nomination application and emailed NSW, and they replied it's fine . As once u receive the Invitation for 190 visa. You wont be able to change the information on EOI, it will be frozen and status changed to Invited. Then u will have to wait for CO assigned to email about the passport renewed, and then the CO might ask why you dont update the passport at the time of Invitation --> dilemma


Hi boo,

Where did you update in EOI?


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Yes, even I'm not able to find any place to update passport detail in EOI. If i remember correctly, I attached it as part of identification and don't remember updating this in EOI
> 
> My passport is renewed as I ran out of pages so is it okay to just sent them the new passport and mention that or wait for invite and submit the new passport detail.



I think you should update them since you already submitted the old passport to them. Keep us updated if you hear anything from them including approval so we can track how long it takes to get approval.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi krish4aus,

Did you receive the 190 invitation for 261313 ? Can you please confirm.
I also have 60 points(Without SS) and EOI DOE is 01/09/2015, i did not receive 190 invitation.

Am i missing something here.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi krish4aus,
> 
> Did you receive the 190 invitation for 261313 ? Can you please confirm.
> I also have 60 points(Without SS) and EOI DOE is 01/09/2015, i did not receive 190 invitation.
> ...


Hi Ram,

I (along with few other 60pointers) received the nomination mail on 26/11 and submitted relevant document/fee for SS(300$) on 30/11. Currently waiting for the invite.

Not all 60pointers received this as it depends on many other factors like English score, experience,etc


----------



## Sanzee (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi,
I am 65+5 Business Analyst, DOE- 26th oct and still waiting.


----------



## Sanzee (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi, i am 65+5 Business Analyst, DOE- 26th October and still waiting.



smsingh13 said:


> Any System Analyst or Business Analyst invited with 60+5 points ?


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

skharoon said:


> what is your anzsco code?


263111


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> 263111



My Point break down is as follows.

Age (42) 15
Qualifications 15
PTE 10
Experience (14 Years) 15
NSW SS 5

I have applied for ANZSCO 263111 on 13 the Nov 2015.

What about your point calculation..


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

skharoon said:


> My Point break down is as follows.
> 
> Age (42) 15
> Qualifications 15
> ...


You will get invitation surely and soon


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> You will get invitation surely and soon


Thanks for your moral support...... 

What is your point score and ANZSCO code? 

Did you got the visa and when?


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi guys!!
I applied for 189 n 190(Nsw) on 11/7/15 under 261313. Didn't hear anything till now. my points are 15+5 for Aus, 10 for English n 30 for age. Probably nsw is checking patience.
degree


krish4aus said:


> kumar.ram2736 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi krish4aus,
> ...


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi guys, just wanna let you know that I received my NSW Approval and Invitation for 190 VISA today


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Hi boo,
> 
> Where did you update in EOI?


Log in your Skill select account and do the stages again, click Submit. If Im not wrong, it gotta enter the Date of Expire again. Sorry as my EOI is frozen

Then the Correspondence page will show the history of your update !


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> Hi guys, just wanna let you know that I received my NSW Approval and Invitation for 190 VISA today



Congrats, what time did you receive the approval?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Simeono34 said:


> Congrats, what time did you receive the approval?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


11.47am sydney time 

How funny I received the Invitation even b4 NSW approval 2 minutes


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> 11.47am sydney time
> 
> 
> 
> How funny I received the Invitation even b4 NSW approval 2 minutes



Great! What documents did you submit for your 5 points experience claim?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Congrats boo, what's ur Seq. Or SRN no.? Generated after payment of 300$ 

U hv 10 yrs exp or higher English points?


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

boo2013 said:


> Hi guys, just wanna let you know that I received my NSW Approval and Invitation for 190 VISA today


Congratulations!! Please keep updating us..

I haven't got mine.. :/ Ugh! Maybe because I lodged my NSW nomination 2 days later than yours.. Hoping for positive result in few days..


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi boo,
What is your point breakup and occupation code???


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Simeono34 said:


> Great! What documents did you submit for your 5 points experience claim?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Salary slip, reference letter, CV, Bank statement, Superannuation paper



cd93419 said:


> Congrats boo, what's ur Seq. Or SRN no.? Generated after payment of 300$
> 
> U hv 10 yrs exp or higher English points?


SRN: 637* 

3.4 years of experience and 7.0 ielts


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

Got my NSW approval today. Want to thank everyone on this forum for help. Next step is visa lodgement.

Regards


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi PakHiker,
Congrats, could you please share your point breakup and ANZSCO CODE. Me also waiting since july but in vain.


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi,

Anyone submitted the EOI on or later than DEC 1st and got the invite to apply for SS?

Thanks,


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

guruchauhan said:


> Hi PakHiker,
> Congrats, could you please share your point breakup and ANZSCO CODE. Me also waiting since july but in vain.


ANZSCO: 261313
Age: 30 (27 age)
Education: 15 (Graduation)
Experience: 5 (3 Years accepted by ACS, Total: 5 years)
Language: 10 (TOEFL : R:28, W:27, L:29, S:23)

Regards


----------



## Ashuaust (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi
Can u pls share your timeline
Thanks


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

It seems NSW only inviting with proficent english not competent english candidate. Last time i missed Listening by 1 marks only. My PTE score is L - 64, R - 73, W - 69, S - 66,


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Any expert advice gow to improve PTE score


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

PakHiker said:


> ANZSCO: 261313
> Age: 30 (27 age)
> Education: 15 (Graduation)
> Experience: 5 (3 Years accepted by ACS, Total: 5 years)
> ...


Why was Ur visa rejected


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

indausitis said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone submitted the EOI on or later than DEC 1st and got the invite to apply for SS?
> 
> Thanks,


I have submitted an EOI on 9th of Dec selecting NSW. Yet to hear from them. I have submitted my EOI with 65 + 5 points.


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Why was Ur visa rejected


Victoria didn't reject my visa. They don't have the authority. However, they rejected my application for nomination. They usually do not mention why they rejected your application. The rejection mail only contained the generic message that we found a better candidate than you.

Regards


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> I have submitted an EOI on 9th of Dec selecting NSW. Yet to hear from them. I have submitted my EOI with 65 + 5 points.


Ohh, what is your job code. I applied on 4Th December and haven't heard from them yet !!


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

indausitis said:


> Ohh, what is your job code. I applied on 4Th December and haven't heard from them yet !!


ICT BA - 261111
Applied for NSW since VIC rejected my application
Have also got an EOI for 189 with a DOE of 11 Nov 2015


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

PakHiker said:


> Got my NSW approval today. Want to thank everyone on this forum for help. Next step is visa lodgement.
> 
> Regards


Fantastic news Pakhiker.. Good luck..


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

What's ur NSW Skilled Reference Number and did u submit ur technical cv with client and project name which we usually send for job search ??


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

*NSW Application*

Anybody who has received a rejection from other states and applying/applied for NSW, do they ask for your details whether have you appplied for other states or not ? What was the answer that you ppl have provided. If you could guide me pls so that I can be ready to answer them, if and when I receive the invite from NSW


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Anybody who has received a rejection from other states and applying/applied for NSW, do they ask for your details whether have you appplied for other states or not ? What was the answer that you ppl have provided. If you could guide me pls so that I can be ready to answer them, if and when I receive the invite from NSW


Victoria asked whether I have applied for another state or not, just yes or no. NSW didn't ask about it.

Regards


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> Salary slip, reference letter, CV, Bank statement, Superannuation paper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

For employment points, I submitted offer letter(being in same company from start),ACS result,Employment Reference letter,CV,Emp paylslip after ACS assessment date till last month.

Did not submit Bank statement or salary slip previous to that? Should that be submitted as well.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Anybody who has received a rejection from other states and applying/applied for NSW, do they ask for your details whether have you appplied for other states or not ? What was the answer that you ppl have provided. If you could guide me pls so that I can be ready to answer them, if and when I receive the invite from NSW


I have not heard NSW asking this to applicants, not to my knowledge or memory.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

PakHiker said:


> Victoria asked whether I have applied for another state or not, just yes or no. NSW didn't ask about it.
> 
> Regards


Thanks PakHiker for your prompt reply


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Family Connections*

And what about if applicants have strong family connections in NSW. This proved to be a negative point for me when applying for VIC which I intend to turn it positive when applying for NSW as I have my brother in Sydney


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

So Krish u and me r the only guys now awaiting for approval :grinning::grinning::grinning:



krish4aus said:


> boo2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Salary slip, reference letter, CV, Bank statement, Superannuation paper
> ...


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> And what about if applicants have strong family connections in NSW. This proved to be a negative point for me when applying for VIC which I intend to turn it positive when applying for NSW as I have my brother in Sydney


NSW don't ask anything like that. They use your EOI information and decide whether to invite you or not and after invite they ask you to prove all your EOI points with documentation.

Regards


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

PakHiker said:


> NSW don't ask anything like that. They use your EOI information and decide whether to invite you or not and after invite they ask you to prove all your EOI points with documentation.
> 
> Regards


Ahh Ok. Then it seems to be completely different from the VIC application. Should the documents be attested/notarised or something like that... ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> So Krish u and me r the only guys now awaiting for approval :grinning::grinning::grinning:


I think plenty of guys are still waiting for an approval.


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Ahh Ok. Then it seems to be completely different from the VIC application. Should the documents be attested/notarised or something like that... ?


Documents can be original scans or notarized copies.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> For employment points, I submitted offer letter(being in same company from start),ACS result,Employment Reference letter,CV,Emp paylslip after ACS assessment date till last month.
> 
> Did not submit Bank statement or salary slip previous to that? Should that be submitted as well.


Salary Slip I submitted one for each year of experience
Bank statement I submit the latest 6 months and highlight the salary amount transfered

I think yours should be alrite. All information they need is on Reference Letter


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi,
Have submitted my NSW nomination application on 8 Dec through one EOI.Have another EOI for VIC where i have mentioned that i have not applied for other state.I did not get an invite at that time.Experts please advise now that i have applied for NSW,should i go back to Vic EOI and update that i have applied for NSW.
Your help is much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> So Krish u and me r the only guys now awaiting for approval :grinning::grinning::grinning:



Let's hope for the best  and I have sent them the renewed passport biodata page through email today.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Hi,
> Have submitted my NSW nomination application on 8 Dec through one EOI.Have another EOI for VIC where i have mentioned that i have not applied for other state.I did not get an invite at that time.Experts please advise now that i have applied for NSW,should i go back to Vic EOI and update that i have applied for NSW.
> Your help is much appreciated.
> Thanks


This is always tricky. But my view is that you should be updating them. It may be have adverse effects as well positive effects as well depending on your circumstances, points, details provided in either of the EOIs... so on. So go ahead.

Unless experts here have a different view, you can also wait for their opinions


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Hi,
> Have submitted my NSW nomination application on 8 Dec through one EOI.Have another EOI for VIC where i have mentioned that i have not applied for other state.I did not get an invite at that time.Experts please advise now that i have applied for NSW,should i go back to Vic EOI and update that i have applied for NSW.
> Your help is much appreciated.
> Thanks


EOI don't ask for whether you have applied for another state or not.

You need to submit a separate application on VIC website otherwise they don't consider you for nomination. If you have already submitted the application without mentioning NSW application then you can inform them through email because you can not update the VIC application after submission.

Regards


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

PakHiker said:


> EOI don't ask for whether you have applied for another state or not.
> 
> You need to submit a separate application on VIC website otherwise they don't consider you for nomination. If you have already submitted the application without mentioning NSW application then you can inform them through email because you can not update the VIC application after submission.
> 
> Regards


Yes PakHiker is correct in the sense that EOI does not have fields to ask you about your other applications, whereas VIC website application has this field. Thats what I call an expert reply


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks Ram and PakHiker.
I submitted my Vic 190 application online when i did not have NSW invitation.I have got an ack email with ref number from Vic and they have not mentioned anything about applicants need to send an email if there is any change. I think will leave as it is since i do not see any effect.In this way i would still have a chance for Vic.Experts please advise.
Thanks


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think plenty of guys are still waiting for an approval.


I lodged application on 27nov and am waiting too I hope I get it before Friday


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

masimshehzad said:


> Is ther any place where I can download or see what form 80 ask for?
> thanks


Please anyone help
thanks


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

masimshehzad said:


> Please anyone help
> thanks


Here you go!

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> I lodged application on 27nov and am waiting too I hope I get it before Friday


You would very soon...


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Let's hope for the best  and I have sent them the renewed passport biodata page through email today.



Hi Krishn, when did you apply for nsw nomination, seems those that applied on 26/11 are the ones that got approval today, I applied on 28/11 .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> Congratulations!! Please keep updating us..
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't got mine.. :/ Ugh! Maybe because I lodged my NSW nomination 2 days later than yours.. Hoping for positive result in few days..



We applied same day, what's your SRN number, mine is 644


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

I applied on 9/12 with 70 points for accountant hoping to get nominated soon


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Hi Krishn, when did you apply for nsw nomination, seems those that applied on 26/11 are the ones that got approval today, I applied on 28/11 .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Applied on 30/11/15


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> We applied same day, what's your SRN number, mine is 644
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How come your SRN is 3 digit where as mine is 4 digit 6XXX ?

Should we ignore the last digit ?


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> How come your SRN is 3 digit where as mine is 4 digit 6XXX ?
> 
> 
> 
> Should we ignore the last digit ?



It is 4 digit, didn't want to put the whole digit online.boo is 637* and got approval today, I am 644*. What's yours?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> It is 4 digit, didn't want to put the whole digit online.boo is 637* and got approval today, I am 644*. What's yours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





653X 

You know I was thinking you guys are from different SOL code or may be different number generated for on-shore/off-shore.

My god, I was doing some unwanted analysis 

Can't stop laughing mate, you guys are so funny and innovative


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> 653X
> 
> You know I was thinking you guys are from different SOL code or may be different number generated for on-shore/off-shore.
> 
> ...



I think it is serially generated in an ascending order, so it could be a first come first serve Basis, just guessing, let's keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best next week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

Simeono34 said:


> We applied same day, what's your SRN number, mine is 644
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm 645, hoping we get our nominations tomorrow


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

Guys anyone got nomination email today? 

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

By Looking at the NSW approval and invitation it looks like the approving and giving more invites on Thursdays only 
It is just an assumption i am following the thread 
Invite 26/11, 03/12 ,10/12 and few people got approval on the same day


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> By Looking at the NSW approval and invitation it looks like the approving and giving more invites on Thursdays only
> It is just an assumption i am following the thread
> Invite 26/11, 03/12 ,10/12 and few people got approval on the same day



You are right, going by the trend, I guess we have to wait till next week Thursday. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nna (Dec 3, 2015)

skharoon said:


> My Point break down is as follows.
> 
> Age (42) 15
> Qualifications 15
> ...


I got 65+6 and applied on 24/11. Still nothing.

Age 30
Qualifications 15
IELTS 10
Experience 5
Partner 5
NSW SS 5

Any news anyone on 263111?


----------



## smwaqar (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi every1
Culd any1 predict abt 55 +5SS pointers
EOI lodge on 22 june of computer network 263111 for nsw state sponsorship


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> You are right, going by the trend, I guess we have to wait till next week Thursday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


After some analysis looking at the trend people applied after 26 and before 3rd will be cleared next Thursday 17th Dec and people applied after 3 and before 10 DEC will be cleared following Thursday 24th(Last working day for the year unofficially).

Again Just an assumption it will be good if they clear early :fingerscrossed:

Good luck everyone and me too


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> After some analysis looking at the trend people applied after 26 and before 3rd will be cleared next Thursday 17th Dec and people applied after 3 and before 10 DEC will be cleared following Thursday 24th(Last working day for the year unofficially).
> 
> Again Just an assumption it will be good if they clear early :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Good luck everyone and me too


Do U know any specific time to receive nsw approval email ?


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

yes could be Thursday at the latest.. i was very excited to get in today or on monday. lol


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes I was expecting to get it today but any ways now will have to wait till next week


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Not many invitations either this week that's weird


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> After some analysis looking at the trend people applied after 26 and before 3rd will be cleared next Thursday 17th Dec and people applied after 3 and before 10 DEC will be cleared following Thursday 24th(Last working day for the year unofficially).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant analysis. Keep it up. Let's keep our fingers crossed. However someone applied on 27/11 and got approval on the 3/12 he is the only one the I have seen though, that got me confused on the trend.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Do U know any specific time to receive nsw approval email ?



It is usually between 11am to 12pm Sydney time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cpau (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi All. I submitted my EOI on 5 Dec. My occupation is Accountant with 70+5pts. Most likely when will I get the invitation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Brilliant analysis. Keep it up. Let's keep our fingers crossed. However someone applied on 27/11 and got approval on the 3/12 he is the only one the I have seen though, that got me confused on the trend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Best wishes guys! May you get your approval before Xmas


----------



## Rahul_Rao (Nov 18, 2015)

*NSW Approval*

Hi Guys,

I have joined this forum recently and really helped me to get lot many information.

I have submitted my 190(65 points) EOI on 26/11/2015 and waiting for invitation, but I bit confused regarding NSW approval. What is NSW approval ? how to apply for this ? and what documents we have to submit?

Expert could please give your experience though on this.

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Rahul_Rao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have joined this forum recently and really helped me to get lot many information.
> 
> ...


1. You apply on Skillselect and get an EOI reference number
2. You would have selected NSW as your preferred destination
3. NSW would select candidates from Skillselect and invite them to apply for State Sponsorship
4. During this process they send you a link wherein you upload documents providing your credentials and points that you have quoted on your EOI. Also you have to pay 300 AUD as their fees if you are applying from offshore and 330 if your applying from AU.
5. If they are apply they provide an Approval which means you are granted NSW SS and you get 5 additional points
6. Then you would be lodging your Visa for 190 to DIBP

More information is available here

Updates: NSW 190 Program 2015-16 - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> 1. You apply on Skillselect and get an EOI reference number
> 2. You would have selected NSW as your preferred destination
> 3. NSW would select candidates from Skillselect and invite them to apply for State Sponsorship
> 4. During this process they send you a link wherein you upload documents providing your credentials and points that you have quoted on your EOI. Also you have to pay 300 AUD as their fees if you are applying from offshore and 330 if your applying from AU.
> ...


Thanks for that


----------



## Rahul_Rao (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you very much Ram, Very clear information.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Rahul_Rao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have joined this forum recently and really helped me to get lot many information.
> 
> ...


1. You apply on Skillselect and get an EOI reference number
2. You would have selected NSW as your preferred destination
3. NSW would select candidates from Skillselect and invite them to apply for State Sponsorship
4. During this process they send you a link wherein you upload documents providing your credentials and points that you have quoted on your EOI. Also you have to pay 300 AUD as their fees if you are applying from offshore and 330 if your applying from AU.
5. If they are happy they provide an Approval which means you are granted NSW SS and you get 5 additional points
6. Then you would be lodging your Visa for 190 to DIBP

More information is available here

Updates: NSW 190 Program 2015-16 - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

smwaqar said:


> Hi every1
> Culd any1 predict abt 55 +5SS pointers
> EOI lodge on 22 june of computer network 263111 for nsw state sponsorship


What is your point calculation?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> You are right, going by the trend, I guess we have to wait till next week Thursday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Good analysis, was hoping to see something today but never mind Thursday should still be good.

Any nominations today?


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

I had applied EOI on 09dec and preferred state is NSW in the electronic trades . When will I get invitation ??thanks in advance .


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

hii has anyone got invitation from nsw 190 after 26/11 with 65 or 70 points??


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

kash123 said:


> hii has anyone got invitation from nsw 190 after 26/11 with 65 or 70 points??


Yes one of my friends received invitation today 2613 group at 65 points.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> I think you two should update the passport on the EOI .
> 
> I updated my information on the EOI after submitted the nomination application and emailed NSW, and they replied it's fine . As once u receive the Invitation for 190 visa. You wont be able to change the information on EOI, it will be frozen and status changed to Invited. Then u will have to wait for CO assigned to email about the passport renewed, and then the CO might ask why you dont update the passport at the time of Invitation --> dilemma


Hi Boo,

How long did it take for them to reply to you confirming 'it's fine'. I understand the standard is around 5 days.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> I applied on the 28/11 too but haven't heard from them, however I emailed my renewed passport bio data page to them today. Hope to also hear from them this week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hello Sim - Did you get an acknowledgement from NSW on the receipt of your renewed passport bio data page? If yes, how long did it take?


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

kash123 said:


> hii has anyone got invitation from nsw 190 after 26/11 with 65 or 70 points??


Yes one of my friend from accounting got invited today 65+5. 8 in pte


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

hi Kash/Salman,

It will be good if you share the Date of effect as well for others to compare.

Also can you confirm if they received the nomination to apply or invite in EOI?


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

My friend applied yesterday 4 25 pm


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> My friend applied yesterday 4 25 pm



Applied for nomination by paying 300$ yesterday & got the invite today(i.e EOI status updated to INVITED) ???


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Backlog clearance*

How nice it would be if NSW cleared all of the applications as part of XMAS clean up ?


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

No. He received invitation for nomination


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> No. He received invitation for nomination


Okay, make sense now. Good luck to your friend.


----------



## smwaqar (Dec 10, 2015)

Age 30
Australian education 15
Professional year 5
2 years study in Australia 5
Ielts Competent


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hello Sim - Did you get an acknowledgement from NSW on the receipt of your renewed passport bio data page? If yes, how long did it take?



I have not received any acknowledgement email from them. Maybe they don't have to reply since it's just an update to an application. I wish I had applied on the 26/11 maybe I would have received approval yesterday as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> salmangillani said:
> 
> 
> > No. He received invitation for nomination
> ...


Thanks Mate !


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> I have not received any acknowledgement email from them. Maybe they don't have to reply since it's just an update to an application. I wish I had applied on the 26/11 maybe I would have received approval yesterday as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Chin-up buddy, you will get it very soon..


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Chin-up buddy, you will get it very soon..



 just the normal anxiety everyone feels


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> just the normal anxiety everyone feels Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I felt the same))) all guys from my batch got approved 2 weeks before me)))


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Today got an invitation from New South Wales.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Suggestion*

People getting invites, request you to type in your timelines and details as well, or update on signature so that others could have a fair idea of their chances

@Daniel - Congrats


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> hi Kash/Salman,
> 
> It will be good if you share the Date of effect as well for others to compare.
> 
> Also can you confirm if they received the nomination to apply or invite in EOI?


hii i submitted my eoi on 20 of nov under gen accounting
age- 30
aus study and master- 20
pte- 10 
regional points- 5
total 65+5state= 70 points
havenot recieved invite??:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

danielm said:


> Today got an invitation from New South Wales.


Share you anzsco, points etc? Congrats.


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> hi Kash/Salman,
> 
> It will be good if you share the Date of effect as well for others to compare.
> 
> Also can you confirm if they received the nomination to apply or invite in EOI?


hii i submitted my eoi on 20 of nov under gen accounting
age- 30
aus study and master- 20
pte- 10 
regional points- 5
total 65+5state= 70 points
havenot recieved invite??:fingerscrossed:
sorry the eoi date is 20 th october not nov


----------



## tarun_87 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi guys, 
i submitted by EOI for 190 with NSW state nomination recieved the invitation to apply for NSW state nomination the next day. i have applied for it and paid $330 for it. but my skillselect page "action" says "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 75 points". is this what it is supposed to say? or it should have changed to something else? I am currently waiting for my NSW state sponsorship approval.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

tarun_87 said:


> Hi guys,
> i submitted by EOI for 190 with NSW state nomination recieved the invitation to apply for NSW state nomination the next day. i have applied for it and paid $330 for it. but my skillselect page "action" says "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 75 points". is this what it is supposed to say? or it should have changed to something else? I am currently waiting for my NSW state sponsorship approval.


It will change to "Invited' once NSW approves your State Sponsorship.

Actually, the status of your EOI would be 'Submitted' currently and that will change to 'Invited'


----------



## Rahul_Rao (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi,

Experts based on your experience could you please tell me when i can expect NSW invite ?

________________________
189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
02/06/2015 -- PTE Academic (55+) 
25/11/2015 -- EOI 189 (60 Points)
26/11/2015 -- EOI 190 (60+5 = 65 Points)
XX/XX/XXXX -- Invitation(NSW SS)


Regards,
Rahul


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Rahul_Rao said:


> Hi,
> 
> Experts based on your experience could you please tell me when i can expect NSW invite ?
> 
> ...


Assume your PTE is 65+ ??

Please see the link provided by Andrey in previous page to understand the trend.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.

INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.


Lately people have started receiving NSW SS Nomination Invites.

Just pray and hope for the best.




Rahul_Rao said:


> Hi,
> 
> Experts based on your experience could you please tell me when i can expect NSW invite ?
> 
> ...


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*
> 
> Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeetan,

Hope you are gearing up for a direct grant  

Good luck to you mate


----------



## Rahul_Rao (Nov 18, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Assume your PTE is 65+ ??
> 
> Please see the link provided by Andrey in previous page to understand the trend.



My PTE not 65+, its around 57. I got 5 more point from my Spouse skills. 
My points (55) + Spouse skill (5) + NSW (5) = 65

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## nishantmid (Dec 9, 2015)

*All the Best*



andreyx108b said:


> I felt the same))) all guys from my batch got approved 2 weeks before me)))


Hello Guys,
I am new member to this forum. I have been reading the posts since last few days and created my account today so that I can too actively participate.
I have applied for 190 NSW visa with 60+5 points, IELTS : 7.5 overall (at least 7 each in all modules), EOI : 27th Nov, 2015, ACS done for System analyst. 
Waiting for invite. 
Congrats to all members who have successfully gone through the process.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Who else are from this forum received invitation today... it is a general trend that every Friday NSW invites people...


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

smwaqar said:


> Hi every1
> Culd any1 predict abt 55 +5SS pointers
> EOI lodge on 22 june of computer network 263111 for nsw state sponsorship


Applied March 2015 (55 + 5), no response received.
Updated EOI - October (60+5), still no response.

God Bless NSW!

I'd suggest you to try getting extra 5 points in order to apply for 189.
I saw few people from our ANZSCO Code getting invitation for 189 in 2 months time.
Wish you luck!


----------



## cpau (Jun 22, 2015)

Just checked my email. I received an invitation for nomination today.

EOI submitted - 5 Dec 2015
Occupation - Accountant
70+5pts


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> Who else are from this forum received invitation today... it is a general trend that every Friday NSW invites people...


Hi ee_sajib,

I got the invitation today.

Thanks,


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

What is your point breakup and ANZSCO Code


----------



## tarun_87 (Sep 2, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> tarun_87 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thank you


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*NSW SS Query*



indausitis said:


> Hi ee_sajib,
> 
> I got the invitation today.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi mate,
Congrts. just wondering what's your break down points if you don't mind asking? and your occupation?

Thanks,
Nabajit


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hi mate,
> Congrts. just wondering what's your break down points if you don't mind asking? and your occupation?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nabajit


My occupation is Software Engineer, code 261313. 
Break up is Age : 30
IELTS : 10
Education:15
Work : 5 years (Only 3 years is considered) : 5

Total: 60 + 5 (SS)


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Guys,

I got the invite to apply for nomination. Can some one tell me what all documents i need to keep ready before i submit my nomination?

Thanks


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Strange. Information and invites are coming thick and fast when NSW is snoring


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Rahul_Rao said:


> My PTE not 65+, its around 57. I got 5 more point from my Spouse skills.
> My points (55) + Spouse skill (5) + NSW (5) = 65
> 
> Regards,
> Rahul


Hi Rahul,

As per NSW, priority is given to English compared to experience so with 55 you might get invite only after people who have secured 65+ in PTE & equivalent in IELTS.

However, there have been few surprises as well so I cannot exactly predict what's in store.

Good luck. Try to get 65+ band, which will get you a directly invite for 189 without delay.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

indausitis said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got the invite to apply for nomination. Can some one tell me what all documents i need to keep ready before i submit my nomination?
> 
> Thanks


Here you go...

Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.


To process your application without delay please:

Name each document appropriately – for example "passport", "employment" and "resume".
Ensure that each document is clear and easy to read.
Ensure that each document is either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy.
Where possible, upload the files as pdf documents and ensure that the size of the files are not too big, as this can significantly slow down the upload process.


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Here you go...
> 
> Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
> Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
> ...


Thank you so much Ram040479. 
I do not have academic transcripts. Is it mandatory?
And also for evidence of employment which im claiming points, a statuatory declaration should do right?

Regards


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

indausitis said:


> Thank you so much Ram040479.
> I do not have academic transcripts. Is it mandatory?
> And also for evidence of employment which im claiming points, a statuatory declaration should do right?
> 
> Regards


Well the website does not talk or specify anything in terms of mandatory documents. However they need documents to prove your points. So submit the same set of documents that you submitted using which you acquired points. Say IELTS transcript, ACS response. For educational transcripts, you should be having the yearly break up i suppose, if not then the actual degree should do.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

indausitis said:


> Thank you so much Ram040479.
> I do not have academic transcripts. Is it mandatory?
> And also for evidence of employment which im claiming points, a statuatory declaration should do right?
> 
> Regards


For ACS, you would have submitted transcript? This is the same one mate.

Same for employment points as well, you can submit payslip,etc confirming you employment.


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Well the website does not talk or specify anything in terms of mandatory documents. However they need documents to prove your points. So submit the same set of documents that you submitted using which you acquired points. Say IELTS transcript, ACS response. For educational transcripts, you should be having the yearly break up i suppose, if not then the actual degree should do.


Ohhh ok.. Thanks a lot for your quick reply. 

Thanks


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Well the website does not talk or specify anything in terms of mandatory documents. However they need documents to prove your points. So submit the same set of documents that you submitted using which you acquired points. Say IELTS transcript, ACS response. For educational transcripts, you should be having the yearly break up i suppose, if not then the actual degree should do.


@indausitis - Bottomline is submit all that you can so that they dont come back to you seeking additional documents. Any kind of document that you feel you have submitted to claim your points should suffice.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

55+5 external auditor waiting since September 2015..May have to wait forever lol


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I felt the same))) all guys from my batch got approved 2 weeks before me)))



Hi Andrey, please share the date you applied and the date you received approval. It's quite surprising to know people from your batch got approved 2 weeks before you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> @indausitis - Bottomline is submit all that you can so that they dont come back to you seeking additional documents. Any kind of document that you feel you have submitted to claim your points should suffice.


Whatever i submitted for ACS should do right? As in the notary signature or should it be done again? :s


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

indausitis said:


> Whatever i submitted for ACS should do right? As in the notary signature or should it be done again? :s


This should suffice.


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> This should suffice.


Thanks krish4aus.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Hi Andrey, please share the date you applied and the date you received approval. It's quite surprising to know people from your batch got approved 2 weeks before you. Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It was back in September...  not now


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys! Congrats on invites! Please update your statuses for others  

Thanks


----------



## wribeiro (Nov 19, 2015)

indausitis said:


> My occupation is Software Engineer, code 261313.
> Break up is Age : 30
> IELTS : 10
> Education:15
> ...



When did you apply your EOI?


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

70 points under accountant eoi submitted on 9/12/15...pls how soon will my invite come.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Krish.

I would have loved one BUT wanted to have a better IED so didn't complete MEDS and PCC before. Only after CO's request I have initiated PCC and MEDS.

Good luck to you too with your Nomination and VISA.





krish4aus said:


> Hi Jeetan,
> 
> Hope you are gearing up for a direct grant
> 
> Good luck to you mate


----------



## aspiring_aussie (Nov 11, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> 70 points under accountant eoi submitted on 9/12/15...pls how soon will my invite come.


Hi I have same 70 points accountant... got invite in 15 days!!
Good luck


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

aspiring_aussie said:


> Hi I have same 70 points accountant... got invite in 15 days!!
> Good luck


Ok thanks I will try to remain calm.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

I think they stopped giving invites to ext. Auditor candidates. Isn't?


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

Nov 11 th - applied with 60 without SS.. Software engineered .. 261313.. Experience 6 years deducted by ACS.. So left with one year .. So because of experience I dint get I guess.. 

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

*waiting for the approval*

2613*
Invite received: Nov 25, 2015
Applied: Nov 29, 2015
Total points: 60
Age:30
IELTS (6.5 band): 0
Exp (10 years) : 15
Education (B.Tech 4 years): 15 

Still waiting on approval. What is the average turn around time?

Thanks


----------



## deepakprasadp (Nov 4, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> 2613*
> Invite received: Nov 25, 2015
> Applied: Nov 29, 2015
> Total points: 60
> ...


Can anyone confirm what time they received their invite today along with the timezone today?

Deepak, Applied 189 with 60 points , 190 with 65 points , Nov 4 2015, 261313


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

psirimalla said:


> 2613*
> Invite received: Nov 25, 2015
> Applied: Nov 29, 2015
> Total points: 60
> ...


Depends some have got in few days whereas others have got in a couple of weeks.

We(Simone,cd) are on the same boat as yours.

What's your reference No. You can quote the first 3 digit.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Krish,

Mine is 652* and I hv same 10 yrs exp so let's see.


----------



## cpau (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi kris4aus. Do i need to get the CV to be certified true copy?



krish4aus said:


> indausitis said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever i submitted for ACS should do right? As in the notary signature or should it be done again? :s
> ...


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi I just want to let u know that I have 70 points as well but waiting from past 2 months...


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> It was back in September...  not now



So on the long haul, how long did you wait in total to get the approval?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

cpau said:


> Hi kris4aus. Do i need to get the CV to be certified true copy?


Don't think so. Good luck


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> So on the long haul, how long did you wait in total to get the approval? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About 30 days...


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> About 30 days...


Thanks Andrey for excellent work. Keep it up, mate !


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> When 55+5 pointers be invited?????
> Waiting is killing??
> Engineering category people r waiting since long.


whats your timeline for EOI...?
i AM ALSO WAITING , Applied on 5th november 55+5 .. nsw 190


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Tayyabb said:


> whats your timeline for EOI...?
> i AM ALSO WAITING , Applied on 5th november 55+5 .. nsw 190


I applied my eoi on 13/10/15.
As a Engg technologist with 55+5 points
Competent english


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> I applied my eoi on 13/10/15.
> As a Engg technologist with 55+5 points
> Competent english


hmm i applied as a electrical engineer professional with competent english,,
any ideas how long does it takes to be nominated???


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Tayyabb said:


> hmm i applied as a electrical engineer professional with competent english,,
> any ideas how long does it takes to be nominated???


when did you apply bro.... I'm also on the same boat and occupation as of you...


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> when did you apply bro.... I'm also on the same boat and occupation as of you...


i applied on 5th november 2015..?
any ideas i don't know is there an electrical engineer being nominated or not on this forum,?
when did you applied?


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi folks,

I need your advice on this. 

1. I have my employment declaration by a Colleague stating all my roles and responsibilities. This was attested as a true copy on august 21, can I submit the same or should a new one be submitted. 
2. I have applied for 189 visa by submitting by EOI on September 29, should I wait for this or should I apply for state nomination with NSW as I got the invite yesterday? 

Thanks,


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my view:*

1 - The same declaration could be used for NSW SS Nomination application.

2 - You should go ahead and apply for NSW SS Nomination as you have already received the invite. You must consider yourself lucky. There are many people who are still waiting for NSW SS Nomination invite.


Also share your points break-up.




indausitis said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I need your advice on this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Tayyabb said:


> hmm i applied as a electrical engineer professional with competent english,,
> any ideas how long does it takes to be nominated???


I don't know About their process,I m waiting from last 2 months.pl. suggest as per history about their nomination.


----------



## faizaan (Nov 6, 2015)

*NSW invitation*

Hello friends,

I submitted my EOI in the category of Electrical Engineer with 60 points in NSW on 09/11/2015 and waiting for invitation yet. 
Can you tell whats the time frame they take to send you invitation and also december month invitation finished or not?


----------



## faizaan (Nov 6, 2015)

Tayyabb said:


> hmm i applied as a electrical engineer professional with competent english,,
> any ideas how long does it takes to be nominated???


Hello friend,

I also applied same as you and eagerly waiting for the invitation.


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey Guys, 
Just wanted to update my status. NSW sent me the nomination yesterday. 
I submitted my EOI on 10 Nov with 60 points. 
Age:30, Language Proficiency:10, Education: 15 ,and State Sponsorship: 5. I updated the EOI on Dec 4, with Superior English and got the invite on Dec 11. 
Good luck to all of you. I'll keep you up to speed with the application. 
Cheers.


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi lahamstanley,

What documents are you submitting for the NSW nomination. I also got the invite yesterday.


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

Dear Memeber,

Please advise is there any hope to get an invitation. EOI update yesterday.

Occupation: Electronics Engineer
Age: 30
Qualification: 15
Experience: 10
Language: 0 - PTE Result: S82 W72 L72 R60 - Competent


----------



## faizaan (Nov 6, 2015)

lahmstanley said:


> Hey Guys,
> Just wanted to update my status. NSW sent me the nomination yesterday.
> I submitted my EOI on 10 Nov with 60 points.
> Age:30, Language Proficiency:10, Education: 15 ,and State Sponsorship: 5. I updated the EOI on Dec 4, with Superior English and got the invite on Dec 11.
> ...


Hi lahmstanley,

Congrats. I also submitted EOI just before one day i.e 09 Nov 2015.
But yet not receieved the invitation whats may be the case.?


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi lahamstanely, 
What is your point breakup and occupation code.


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

Somehow I got the invitation but my occupation code is not on priority list. Must be by mistake. Have mailed NSW Department for clarification.


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi unikorn, 

Pls share your details as it will motivate also who are in a que of long waiting


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lahmstanley said:


> Hey Guys, Just wanted to update my status. NSW sent me the nomination yesterday. I submitted my EOI on 10 Nov with 60 points. Age:30, Language Proficiency:10, Education: 15 ,and State Sponsorship: 5. I updated the EOI on Dec 4, with Superior English and got the invite on Dec 11. Good luck to all of you. I'll keep you up to speed with the application. Cheers.


Congrats!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



lahmstanley said:


> Hey Guys,
> Just wanted to update my status. NSW sent me the nomination yesterday.
> I submitted my EOI on 10 Nov with 60 points.
> Age:30, Language Proficiency:10, Education: 15 ,and State Sponsorship: 5. I updated the EOI on Dec 4, with Superior English and got the invite on Dec 11.
> ...


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!


Hello andryx,
How r u?
What r ur prediction about 55+5 pointers invitation from NSW who have applied eoi in last 2-3 months.
Any positive or ray of hope?


----------



## randhir510 (Oct 8, 2015)

Dear All, 
Please correct me if i am wrong. as per the latest trends and the invitations NSW is sending, I think getting 8 band each in Ielts and 79 each in PTE, is the only way to secure the invite. 

can anyone suggest me the possible timeline or the time it takes in my case to secure a invite from NSW. My details are mentioned in me signature....:confused2:


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey Guys, i'm going to answer your questions in one go. 
What documents? - The documents to support your claim in the EOI. If you claimed superior English, you've got to give evidence. 
Occupation Code: 233911
For those who applied before me and haven't yet been invited, i suppose that might be due to your occupation and or English Proficiency. I must admit though, I don't know.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*NSW Invitation !!!*


*NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is:*

* a candidate's DIBP points score
* then their English ability and then
* their skilled employment.

Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.


*************************************************

*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.

INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.


----------



## Philipchua (May 22, 2015)

Congrats, whats your nominated occupation and code? Thx


----------



## Ashuaust (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello all.
I have been reading this forum for a while but haven't really posted anything yet. this forum is really very help full.
Need your advise 
I have submitted my eoi for 190 nsw on 9th dec with 65+5 so when u guys think I will be nominated?
Accountant general 
Age-25
Itls-10 7overall
Exp-15
Study-15
Ss-5 total 70points


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

does it matter to NSW if ur PTE Score is 65 or 78? does the higher have more priority eventhough it's still proficient english?


----------



## aspiring_aussie (Nov 11, 2015)

Ashuaust said:


> Hello all.
> I have been reading this forum for a while but haven't really posted anything yet. this forum is really very help full.
> Need your advise
> I have submitted my eoi for 190 nsw on 9th dec with 65+5 so when u guys think I will be nominated?
> ...


Same as me I have 65+5, Accountant already received nomination....keep finger crossed for another 2 weeks.
Good Luck


----------



## aspiring_aussie (Nov 11, 2015)

maglev said:


> does it matter to NSW if ur PTE Score is 65 or 78? does the higher have more priority eventhough it's still proficient english?


Nope only when you cross 79 in each section and get superior then it matters else its the same thing!!


----------



## Ashuaust (Dec 10, 2015)

aspiring_aussie said:


> Ashuaust said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all.
> ...


Thank u


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

aspiring_aussie said:


> Nope only when you cross 79 in each section and get superior then it matters else its the same thing!!


I disagree with this. According to the experiences of some who have posted in this thread, there is a possibility that NSW may be ranking based on the actual scores, and not the level.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> I disagree with this. According to the experiences of some who have posted in this thread, there is a possibility that NSW may be ranking based on the actual scores, and not the level.


No I have emailed them this query some days back. They replied superior english will get priority over proficient english and proficient will get priority over competent.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> No I have emailed them this query some days back. They replied superior english will get priority over proficient english and proficient will get priority over competent.


My point is that a 6.5 may be ranked above a 6 even though they are both proficient english.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> My point is that a 6.5 may be ranked above a 6 even though they are both proficient english.


No that's not a case.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No that's not a case.


How do you know? We have seen a few external auditors with 9 in all sections receive invites before those with only 8s. They were the ones to point it out.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> How do you know? We have seen a few external auditors with 9 in all sections receive invites before those with only 8s. They were the ones to point it out.



They have been invited because of other factors. 

They would list it as requirement. Only SA lists .5 as potential preference.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Can you even put 0.5 grades (i.e. 7.5) for ielts in EOI? I dont remember...


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> They have been invited because of other factors.
> 
> They would list it as requirement. Only SA lists .5 as potential preference.


The requirements say english ability not english level according to the points test. I have been looking at the tracker and at least with external auditors this seems to be the case. There are many others on this forum who continue to debate this but I don't think its fair or wise to rule it out completely.


----------



## chem14 (Jun 3, 2015)

I am 55+5 points also, if waiting for you upsets you how much more I am. I submitted my EOI since Feb this year but until now to no avail. I am chemical engineer, dont know if NSW is inviting for engineers.Have'nt read in this furom if engineera were invited. I guess need to get a higher score in language to be invited, competent is not enough.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

What is peculiar is that I have heard that at least one civil engineer with 55 points, including 0 English, 5 Experience, has been invited in the past month, whereas people with 55 points, including 10 English, 0 Experience, have not received an invitation. According to their guidelines, English should have had more value, but this doesn't always seem to be the case.


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

chem14 said:


> I am 55+5 points also, if waiting for you upsets you how much more I am. I submitted my EOI since Feb this year but until now to no avail. I am chemical engineer, dont know if NSW is inviting for engineers.Have'nt read in this furom if engineera were invited. I guess need to get a higher score in language to be invited, competent is not enough.


I'm an engineer and was invited on Friday. I guess you're right, try and better your english score. 
Good luck.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

lahmstanley said:


> I'm an engineer and was invited on Friday. I guess you're right, try and better your english score.
> Good luck.


Can you please tell your occpation and points?


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

ozpunjabi said:


> Can you please tell your occpation and points?


Occupation code: 233911 
Points 65+5


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

iam also 55 pointer electronics engineer...still waiting


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

faizaan said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> I also applied same as you and eagerly waiting for the invitation.


What your point breakdown..?


----------



## nswexpat (Apr 28, 2015)

I can see more people from electrical and electronics backgrounds starting to appear, is it possible to share our points breakdown to track the nsw 190 invitations to our specialization, mine are in signature,,


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

nswexpat said:


> I can see more people from electrical and electronics backgrounds starting to appear, is it possible to share our points breakdown to track the nsw 190 invitations to our specialization, mine are in signature,,


Ohhh you are waiting from 1 year...?
Also i posted a new thread for engineers., please do comment on that one as well.?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nswexpat said:


> I can see more people from electrical and electronics backgrounds starting to appear, is it possible to share our points breakdown to track the nsw 190 invitations to our specialization, mine are in signature,,


I think there are quite a few on a tracker...


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi experts, do you mind giving your opinion on my case, this is my points breakdown:
age: 15 (44, probably this is what is killing my application)
english: 10 (7 min, 8 overall)
education: 20 (PhD)
experience: 10 (4 years in Aus)
Aus study: 5
occupation: physicist 234914, not medical so can't apply for 189 
EOI submited with 60+5, end of Sep 2015 and still nothing. I'm starting to get really
pessimistic since my occupation is not pro-rata and people with 55+5 are slowly
getting invitations...thanks, cheers!


----------



## carington10 (Feb 9, 2015)

maglev said:


> iam also 55 pointer electronics engineer...still waiting


I suggest you to increase your points. We are just too many engineers stuck at 55 and the wait will be endless if you don't act. If you can't better your english, take NAATI exam. But I must warn you the pass rate is only 15% if you opt for accreditation by testing. I just couldn't afford waiting for NSW invite and I enrolled for a 6-month NAATI approved course at a recognised institution and I was able to secure the accreditation and gain 5 extra points for community language points. I will be lodging my 189 next year...

Regards


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

carington10 said:


> I suggest you to increase your points. We are just too many engineers stuck at 55 and the wait will be endless if you don't act. If you can't better your english, take NAATI exam. But I must warn you the pass rate is only 15% if you opt for accreditation by testing. I just couldn't afford waiting for NSW invite and I enrolled for a 6-month NAATI approved course at a recognised institution and I was able to secure the accreditation and gain 5 extra points for community language points. I will be lodging my 189 next year...
> 
> Regards


What was your score for NAATI exam and how is your exam experience? 

As you told pass rate is low? 

I am also thinking for NAATI exam... 

Your input is appreciated.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

carington10 said:


> I suggest you to increase your points. We are just too many engineers stuck at 55 and the wait will be endless if you don't act. If you can't better your english, take NAATI exam. But I must warn you the pass rate is only 15% if you opt for accreditation by testing. I just couldn't afford waiting for NSW invite and I enrolled for a 6-month NAATI approved course at a recognised institution and I was able to secure the accreditation and gain 5 extra points for community language points. I will be lodging my 189 next year...
> 
> Regards


How you did it from a institution?
Are u onshore or offshore?
What fees you had to pay?


----------



## carington10 (Feb 9, 2015)

skharoon said:


> What was your score for NAATI exam and how is your exam experience?
> 
> As you told pass rate is low?
> 
> ...



I'm not sure where you are based but if you're in Australia like me, instead for applying for testing, you can rather enroll for an Advanced Diploma of Translating/Interpreting. Technically, it's 3 months for teaching and then the institution organise a NAATI exam. It's almost 10 times more expensive than the actual NAATI exam fees by testing though but it is worthy. 

Basically, you attend classes, submit assignments and do a lot of translation assignments under the supervision of a NAATI accredited translator/interpreter from who you receive feedbacks on your translation. At the end of the term, the institution will schedule a computerized final translating exam which would be used to recommend you or not for NAATI accreditation.To be recommended for NAThe institution pass mark for NAATI recommendation was 70% and I got around 76% for the two passages. There were no questions on Ethics and the allocated time was 2.5 hours for the 2 passages.

It was time-consuming with the assignments to hand in but it was a great experience really and I will definitely recommend it to anyone who is bilingual. I just needed 5 more points and I can now predict when I can be granted the visa.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Tayyabb said:


> Ohhh you are waiting from 1 year...?
> Also i posted a new thread for engineers., please do comment on that one as well.?


bro, it is the most painful that I am waiting almost 1.5 yrs since 22nd September, 2014 as an Electrical Engineer with 55.... EOI system as well as NSW selection process suffered me every day....


----------



## carington10 (Feb 9, 2015)

skharoon said:


> What was your score for NAATI exam and how is your exam experience?
> 
> As you told pass rate is low?
> 
> ...



I'm not sure whether or not you are based in Australia but if you're in Australia like me, instead for applying for testing, you can rather enroll for an Advanced Diploma of Translating/Interpreting. Technically, it's structured for 3 months for teaching and then the institution organises a NAATI exam. It's almost 8 times more expensive than the actual NAATI exam fees by testing though but it is worthy. 

Basically, you attend classes, submit assignments and do a lot of translation assignments under the supervision of a NAATI accredited translator/interpreter from who you receive feedback on your translation. At the end of the term, the institution will schedule a computerized final translating exam which would be used to recommend you or not for NAATI accreditation.the institution pass mark for NAATI recommendation was 70% (63 marks out of 90)and I got 75% (69.25/90) for the two passages. There were no questions on Ethics and the allocated time was 2.5 hours for the 2 passages.

It was time-consuming with the assignments to hand in but it was a great experience really and I will definitely recommend it to anyone who is bilingual.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

lahmstanley said:


> Occupation code: 233911
> Points 65 5


You are eligible for 189 and will be invited from there easily...you have just lost the chance of getting nomination from NSW of another 55 pointer like us...so pathetic..


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> You are eligible for 189 and will be invited from there easily...you have just lost the chance of getting nomination from NSW of another 55 pointer like us...so pathetic..


Exactly. He would have gotten the 189 invitation in couple of days, absolutely no reason for an engineer with 60-65 points to apply for state nomination, they will get the nomination for independent visa in a shorter time anyway. Some people should just extend their knowledge about this PR system before jumping on it without any info or leaving everything to their agent, it is not that complicated. They are really being selfish and careless.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Also, I am not sure what NSW is thinking. Inviting candidates who obviously have a very good chance with 190 too defeats the purpose of SS.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You are correct.

SS Process isn't transparent and at times unfair on people having less points, thereby defeating the purpose of SS.




ozengineer said:


> Also, I am not sure what NSW is thinking. Inviting candidates who obviously have a very good chance with 190 too defeats the purpose of SS.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

They want to select those who are in demand in nsw and who has higher chances of finding employment (english and experience) - the score and anzsco are used by NSW to determine who fits into these brackets better.... I still believe most of 60+ and even 55+ (with rare anzsco codes) will be invited by the end of the fin. year.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Dont worry guys.. !! NSW will start flooding their invites very soon. They can't hold it for long. Atmost by Feb/Mar, they should start inviting at full throttle..


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Dont worry guys.. !! NSW will start flooding their invites very soon. They can't hold it for long. Atmost by Feb/Mar, they should start inviting at full throttle..


OK, your assumption is correct... but do you have any idea that how many new higher pointers (60, 65 ) who will have easier chance of 189, will be gather at NSW within these 2/3 months and as per current selection process, NSW will invite them on time... Consequently, we all 55 pointers will be in queue as like of present era. Subsequently, I am waiting here more than a year and left the hope!!!


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You are correct.
> 
> SS Process isn't transparent and at times unfair on people having less points, thereby defeating the purpose of SS.


hummm..... If this is the NSW invitation theme, then what is the meaning of state nomination... those who are in shortage of 5 points, are now at the door of NSW and other states, but NSW push back us instead of helping to move forward to select and create path for the people who have already good chance of 189...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> OK, your assumption is correct... but do you have any idea that how many new higher pointers (60, 65 ) who will have easier chance of 189, will be gather at NSW within these 2/3 months and as per current selection process, NSW will invite them on time... Consequently, we all 55 pointers will be in queue as like of present era. Subsequently, I am waiting here more than a year and left the hope!!!


You see as backlog is moving for sc189 there will be not too many sc190 NSW applicants with 60+. Usually (based on the stats) 60+ constitute about a quarter of all NSW applicants. 

So hopefully you will receive an invite.


----------



## chem14 (Jun 3, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Dont worry guys.. !! NSW will start flooding their invites very soon. They can't hold it for long. Atmost by Feb/Mar, they should start inviting at full throttle..



I admire you for being optimistic, however why would NSW stress themselves to have a mass invite in Feb/Mar. This will just entails them to have more backlog for coming financial year.

NSW has no transparency in their selection. We are just on the mercy of luck if invited. Having 55+5 points is like begging a drop of water. 

But never loose hope, if its your future to be in NSW it will happen.

Have a nice weekdays ahead. Stay positive.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chem14 said:


> I admire you for being optimistic, however why would NSW stress themselves to have a mass invite in Feb/Mar. This will just entails them to have more backlog for coming financial year. NSW has no transparency in their selection. We are just on the mercy of luck if invited. Having 55+5 points is like begging a drop of water. But never loose hope, if its your future to be in NSW it will happen. Have a nice weekdays ahead. Stay positive.


They need to fulfill their quota, as of now, not more than a 1k (i think about 600) out of 4k places have been used... So within next 6 month - 3k need to be invited.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> OK, your assumption is correct... but do you have any idea that how many new higher pointers (60, 65 ) who will have easier chance of 189, will be gather at NSW within these 2/3 months and as per current selection process, NSW will invite them on time... Consequently, we all 55 pointers will be in queue as like of present era. Subsequently, I am waiting here more than a year and left the hope!!!


There are certain things that you must realize:
You cant really control the inflow of 60+ pointers applying for nsw(even NSW can't do that), because this how system is designed and it is upto individuals to select either 189 or 190. You can neither complain the applicants under pro rata anzsco applying for NSW, since there is huge backlog for pro rata occupations and they are left with very few options.. 

After all, not all 60 pointers nominated for NSW. I believe, the ones who need to migrate asap are going for NSW nomination. So, its all about priority for each person..

If you had to get out of this rat race, you have to think about promoting yourself up the order. 

Have you tried to increase your score in this one year? If I was in your position, I would have definitely attempted for better English scores. 

From the outset, all I can say is NSW can't invite 55 pointers leaving 60 pointers behind.. So, they have to follow atleast this protocol of inviting according through points.. As of now, it looks they must clear 60 pointers in 3 months time(I am just extrapolating). Even if they invite 55 pointers suddenly tomorrow, I am sure, still people will say this system is unstable.. blah.. blah.. (btw, I am not really telling they are transparent in their process).. 

The bottomline is, you either had to wait and take a chance(when it comes) or make a chance..


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

bocko said:


> Hi experts, do you mind giving your opinion on my case, this is my points breakdown:
> age: 15 (44, probably this is what is killing my application)
> english: 10 (7 min, 8 overall)
> education: 20 (PhD)
> ...


Hi bock,
Try applying for Vic, they have a different processing for the phd holders. Just a suggestion.
Cheers!!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Skill select 4 December Round Result Published:
Key Points:
1) 284 Nominations granted in the month of November itself from NSW.So the program is positively geared with more nominations and more Invitations.
2.)625 Visa filed for 190 from NSW plus this new 284.So still nearly 3000 visas left from NSW in this financial year.Half of the year is gone in this financial year and Christmas is ahead.So after holidays more number of invitations will be issued to cover 3000 visa for 190.
3)In 189 :-60 pointers for Non-Pro-Rata are cleared till 8 October 2015.Means from 23 November to 4 December in 11 days they cleared 1 week of EOI.On 23 November 60 pointers were cleared till 1 October.
4)Accountants,BA,SA, and DEVELOPER AND SOFTWARE PROGRAMMERS are still struggling with high points and more backlogs.

More information check out yourself:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/4-december-2015-round-results

Thanks.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

So, the backlog for non-pro-rata 189 is getting longer. Did I understand this correctly?


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Skill select 4 December Round Result Published:
> Key Points:
> 1) 284 Nominations granted in the month of November itself from NSW.So the program is positively geared with more nominations and more Invitations.
> 2.)625 Visa filed for 190 from NSW plus this new 284.So still nearly 3000 visas left from NSW in this financial year.Half of the year is gone in this financial year and Christmas is ahead.So after holidays more number of invitations will be issued to cover 3000 visa for 190.
> ...


Thanks mate!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> So, the backlog for non-pro-rata 189 is getting longer. Did I understand this correctly?


Nope but its only 700 invitations and Christmas break down.So everything will move slowly for everyone till 15 January 2016.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Skill select 4 December Round Result Published:
> Key Points:
> 1) 284 Nominations granted in the month of November itself from NSW.So the program is positively geared with more nominations and more Invitations.
> 2.)625 Visa filed for 190 from NSW plus this new 284.So still nearly 3000 visas left from NSW in this financial year.Half of the year is gone in this financial year and Christmas is ahead.So after holidays more number of invitations will be issued to cover 3000 visa for 190.
> ...


2) 625 includes 284. So yet NSW has to issue another 3375 nominations.


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Skill select 4 December Round Result Published:
> Key Points:
> 1) 284 Nominations granted in the month of November itself from NSW.So the program is positively geared with more nominations and more Invitations.
> 2.)625 Visa filed for 190 from NSW plus this new 284.So still nearly 3000 visas left from NSW in this financial year.Half of the year is gone in this financial year and Christmas is ahead.So after holidays more number of invitations will be issued to cover 3000 visa for 190.
> ...


I cant see this information in your link provides.. 
Only i can see the 188 and 489 visa..?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> 2) 625 includes 284. So yet NSW has to issue another 3375 nominations.


No tirik bhai 625 plus 284.Its not included.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Tayyabb said:


> I cant see this information in your link provides..
> Only i can see the 188 and 489 visa..?


Click on state nominations tab.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Guys any approvals today ??


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

kavimate85 said:


> Hi Guys any approvals today ??


i'm still waiting too. i feel anxious and worried


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> 2) 625 includes 284. So yet NSW has to issue another 3375 nominations.


Is 4000 spaces just for those applying for 190 visa?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Is 4000 spaces just for those applying for 190 visa?


Yes and NSW will send invitations until they achieved that figure.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Yes and NSW will send invitations until they achieved that figure.


then there must be a huge invitation give away event soon


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Steiger said:


> then there must be a huge invitation give away event soon


Yeah,Its my presumption that if they nominated 284 in the month of November itself then they have sent minimum of 400 to 500 invitations in the November averaging 100 to 150 invitations a week like I was expecting.Thats why they now reach to 60 pointers and in future end up sending invitations to 55 pointers as well as maximum slots are still remaining.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Pls quote ur Nsw SRN no. Tht u received after paying 300$ so everybody come to know the latest trend if possible




ichoosetoshine said:


> kavimate85 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys any approvals today ??
> ...


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Pls quote ur Nsw SRN no. Tht u received after paying 300$ so everybody come to know the latest trend if possible


I don't have it will have to ask my agent


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> i'm still waiting too. i feel anxious and worried


Hi when did you applied whats your SRN 
i applied on 05/12/2015 still waiting mine 671*:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

jdesai said:


> No tirik bhai 625 plus 284.Its not included.


I think they are included and its total 625 upto Nov 2015. Just check the heading. For first one it is in November 2015 and for the second one its from 1st of July to end of November 2015. So it is sure that it includes. 
But my doubt is whether it is at first stage when NSW send invite to apply or after the application is finalized i.e. after paying 300 AUD and giving invitation to apply visa.
If it does not include the pending applications for approval then just add 300-400 in that figure.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Invites for BA at 60+5 SS points*

Hi All,

Has anybody with 60 + 5 SS points got an invite for ICT Business Analyst. I am waiting for 14th September 2015.
Is there any chances?

Regards


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Hi when did you applied whats your SRN
> i applied on 05/12/2015 still waiting mine 671*:fingerscrossed:


my ref is 645*


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> I think they are included and its total 625 upto Nov 2015. Just check the heading. For first one it is in November 2015 and for the second one its from 1st of July to end of November 2015. So it is sure that it includes.
> But my doubt is whether it is at first stage when NSW send invite to apply or after the application is finalized i.e. after paying 300 AUD and giving invitation to apply visa.
> If it does not include the pending applications for approval then just add 300-400 in that figure.


Its not include because those who nominated in November doesnt mean they apply straight away.So in this 625 from the past experience and if you see last month figures which was 552 does not match with 625 including 284.So its 625 plus make a margin of last month November count.Means 625 plus 284 for safe side.


Key Note Dont worry about DIBP Headings as they makes mistakes all the time and we had discussion in the Past for the same.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> my ref is 645*



We applied same day my SRN is 644*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

It means me and Krish have to wait till the time u guys clear ur result. Ours are almost near numbers in 65** numbers.

Soon nsw staff will be on Christmas leaves.




Simeono34 said:


> ichoosetoshine said:
> 
> 
> > my ref is 645*
> ...


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> It means me and Krish have to wait till the time u guys clear ur result. Ours are almost near numbers in 65** numbers.
> 
> Soon nsw staff will be on Christmas leaves.


Yes, we both should get it on same day 

Let's hope for an invite this week.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Its not include because those who nominated in November doesnt mean they apply straight away.So in this 625 from the past experience and if you see last month figures which was 552 does not match with 625 including 284.So its 625 plus make a margin of last month November count.Means 625 plus 284 for safe side.
> 
> 
> Key Note Dont worry about DIBP Headings as they makes mistakes all the time and we had discussion in the Past for the same.


Last month figure was 341 not 552.:confused2::confused2:
What I infer from data is its not the applicants who have applied 190 to DIBP but the persons who got approval from NSW upto November 15.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Last month figure was 341 not 552.:confused2::confused2:
> What I infer from data is its not the applicants who have applied 190 to DIBP but the persons who got approval from NSW upto November 15.


Nope this 625 is number of people applied 190 visa.Any how this 341 was on 6 th November but on 23 November they put 552.Any how have a margin of atleast 1month figure for safe sides.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Yes, we both should get it on same day
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope for an invite this week.



Hopefully, really anxious and confused cos the way NSW approves nomination is confusing doesn't follow any specific trend which makes it unpredictable whose application they treat first


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

jdesai said:


> No tirik bhai 625 plus 284.Its not included.



284 is excluded in 625 out of total 4000. 
Remaining 3375 for NSW.

Monthly NSW 190 invitations:
Jul	Aug	Sep	Oct	Nov
75	33	40	185	284

Total 615 = 617 + 8 discrepancy

Check the below links:
2015-2016 - State Invitation Summary 2015-2016 |
2015-2016 - SkillSelect Invitation Summary 2015-2016 |


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello 
Now hope for 55+5 pointers hope for invitation is increasing in forthcoming months.
Pls comment any senior members.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello Now hope for 55+5 pointers hope for invitation is increasing in forthcoming months. Pls comment any senior members.


Sure. 3000+ invites will come in 6 month...


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Ashuaust said:


> Hello all.
> I have been reading this forum for a while but haven't really posted anything yet. this forum is really very help full.
> Need your advise
> I have submitted my eoi for 190 nsw on 9th dec with 65+5 so when u guys think I will be nominated?
> ...


Ashuaust, Just curious, at age of 25 with 15 points of experience (which means greater then or equal to 8 years of experience). All experiences must met the condition of post qualification. So am assuming your experience started from the age of 17 years. Am I right? Or am really missing something? Anxious to know because am from the pool of 55 pointers and desperate to get the remaining 5 points.


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

leap said:


> Ashuaust, Just curious, at age of 25 with 15 points of experience (which means greater then or equal to 8 years of experience). All experiences must met the condition of post qualification. So am assuming your experience started from the age of 17 years. Am I right? Or am really missing something? Anxious to know because am from the pool of 55 pointers and desperate to get the remaining 5 points.



He is saying he got 25 points for age.. Which means his age is over 32 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## admirernepali (Apr 13, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Hi,I got invited for NSW 190 on 3rd and would lose 10 points for age during 3rd week of Jan,so i will have only 55 points excluding 5 points for nomination.Experts please advise how i can secure this invitation.
> Your timely help is much appreciated
> Thanks


Check this:

Request to expedite processing

We would only consider expediting the processing of an application in limited circumstances, for example if:

you will soon lose points for age; or
your visa will soon expire, and you are currently employed in NSW.
To make a request for expedited processing, please send an email to *[email protected]* and attach supporting documents, such as your passport bio-data page, or visa grant letter and evidence of employment. 

Please note that there is no guarantee that we will be able to finalise your application within the requested timeframe, and you should consider making other arrangements if your visa eligibility may be affected.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I cannot even guess how would they issue more than 3000 invitations within 6 months. 3000/6 would be 500 invitations each year and comparing with the previous rounds, they stopped issuing people with invitations before March. So it seems that the trend is a bit different this year. This is very strange.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I cannot even guess how would they issue more than 3000 invitations within 6 months. 3000/6 would be 500 invitations each year and comparing with the previous rounds, they stopped issuing people with invitations before March. So it seems that the trend is a bit different this year. This is very strange.


They issued invitations till June 2015.

Its roughly 500 a months - its doable.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Hi ,

Can somebody please confirm if anybody with 55+5(SS) got invite for 261313 with EOI Effective date of 07-Oct-2015.I have seen people getting invite who applied later,so i am nervous if i missed something.


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

regattekreddy said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can somebody please confirm if anybody with 55+5(SS) got invite for 261313 with EOI Effective date of 07-Oct-2015.I have seen people getting invite who applied later,so i am nervous if i missed something.


Hi regattekreddy, i applied on 11/07/15 with (60+5) same category but didn't hear anything yet. Don't worry be patient.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

deep07 said:


> Hi regattekreddy, i applied on 11/07/15 with (60+5) same category but didn't hear anything yet. Don't worry be patient.


Thanks for your reply.But ,are you sure?I have seen replies from people who applied in August with 60+5(SS) got invitation.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

see below,

189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
14/08/2015 -- PTE Academic (65+) 
28/08/2015 -- ACS Applied
04/09/2015 -- ACS Result (Positive)
04/09/2015 -- EOI Submitted (60 points)
26/10/2015 -- EOI 190 (60+5 = 65 Points)
26/11/2015 -- Invitation(NSW SS)
30/11/2015 -- Applied for Nomination

he got invitation who applied after you...what is the difference?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

regattekreddy said:


> see below,
> 
> 189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> ...



Hi,

You have posted my signature 

If you read the forum carefully, you will understand the trend. When the points are same the priority goes to the English score --> Experience.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
07/10/2015 -- EOI 190 (50+5 = 60 Points).I have PTE 65+ .

Thanks for your response .When can i expect the invitation?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

regattekreddy said:


> 190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 07/10/2015 -- EOI 190 (50+5 = 60 Points).I have PTE 65+ .
> 
> Thanks for your response .When can i expect the invitation?


no one can predict the likelihood for 190 visa


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

regattekreddy said:


> 190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 07/10/2015 -- EOI 190 (50+5 = 60 Points).I have PTE 65+ .
> 
> Thanks for your response .When can i expect the invitation?


Good question mate but it's not a simple answer. If you read the forum from the past you will understand how complicated it is.

I know a person who logged 190 around same time as urs but no points for experience and is waiting. 

If you fall under the same category then as per trend you will get nomination in some time but cannot promise you when.

Sorry for not answering to your point but hope you are able to read in between lines.


----------



## boroonmahanta (Oct 23, 2015)

*Question on NSW invitation*

Hello Everyone - my spouse has the following details and has received an invite from NSW to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa.

01 Oct 15 - VETASSESS Submitted (ANZSCO Code: 223112).
13 Oct 15 - VETASSESS Evaluation +ve
20 Nov 15 - PTE-A Overall 87
27 Nov 15 - EOI Submitted
27 Nov 15 - EOI Points tally 70 + 5 (SS) = 75
11 Dec 15 - Got Invite from NSW to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa

When we try to lodge the applicaiton on the NSW Industry Government site, on the NSW nomination application form for the subclass 190 visa, it does not have the option to apply for the Nominated Occupation and ANZSCO Code: 223112.

We are presuming that since my spouse has high points, the invite is for Stream 2 (CSOL), rather than the Priority Skilled Occupation List.

This form is active for 14 days only till midnight of 25th Dec 15. 

We have written an email to the email address provided on the invitation, but are yet to hear from them.

Can anyone advise if they have been in a similar situation? What can be done in this case?

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help 
BM


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

It was predicted in the same way as 100 to 150 invitation a week and they going by the same.So its already expected and now one can see more invitations and a hope for 55 pointers as looks like they ran away with 65 pointers as they started sending invitation to 60 points with competent english.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello,
During invitation process which candidate they prefer (55+5 points)
With ielts score overall 6.5 or overall 6.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello,
> During invitation process which candidate they prefer (55+5 points)
> With ielts score overall 6.5 or overall 6.


No priority is given to overall higher scores. If both candidates have competent english (6 each) then it moves to next thing I.e. years of experience.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> No priority is given to overall higher scores. If both candidates have competent english (6 each) then it moves to next thing I.e. years of experience.


OK thnx ozpunjabi,
For example if one candidate have 7.5,7,6.5,6.5 experience 6 years
And other have 6.5,6,6,6 with experience 7.5 years
With same 55+5 points
Who would be prefer according to u?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> OK thnx ozpunjabi,
> For example if one candidate have 7.5,7,6.5,6.5 experience 6 years
> And other have 6.5,6,6,6 with experience 7.5 years
> With same 55+5 points
> Who would be prefer according to u?


Here experience preference is doubtful
5-7.9 years have got the same points so might be kept in one group and preference moves to next thing I.e date of effect

Or it could be that second candidate gets preference


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is:*

* a candidate's DIBP points score
* then their English ability and then
* their skilled employment.

Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.


*************************************************

*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.

INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.






regattekreddy said:


> 190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 07/10/2015 -- EOI 190 (50+5 = 60 Points).I have PTE 65+ .
> 
> Thanks for your response .When can i expect the invitation?


----------



## Ashuaust (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi
I m saying 25 point.not my age.
I understand your feeling.
Hope u get bless with an invite soon
Good luck


----------



## Ashuaust (Dec 10, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> leap said:
> 
> 
> > Ashuaust, Just curious, at age of 25 with 15 points of experience (which means greater then or equal to 8 years of experience). All experiences must met the condition of post qualification. So am assuming your experience started from the age of 17 years. Am I right? Or am really missing something? Anxious to know because am from the pool of 55 pointers and desperate to get the remaining 5 points.
> ...


Thanks u you are right. I m over 32 years.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> [COLOR=
> * their skilled employment.
> 
> Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.
> ...


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

regattekreddy said:


> see below,
> 
> 189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


Yes people applied after me got the invites. I'm not sure how the process works. I have 10points for English, age 30 n 20 for Australian qualification.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

I got an invitation within 2 days after I lodged on EOI ,yesterday I have lodged my ss application .How long will take to approved ?


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

danielm said:


> I got an invitation within 2 days after I lodged on EOI ,yesterday I have lodged my ss application .How long will take to approved ?


Usually 2 to 3 weeks am waiting since 27 nov


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks ya.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

NSW state Department is closed from 21 December (Monday) to 4 January for Christmas Vacation and Invitations will not be issued in this time frame.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

jdesai said:


> NSW state Department is closed from 21 December (Monday) to 4 January for Christmas Vacation and Invitations will not be issued in this time frame.


Yeah, almost all other teams will be not working during that timeframe.
But those who are waiting may get lucky now before the break.
Good luck everyone


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

jdesai said:


> NSW state Department is closed from 21 December (Monday) to 4 January for Christmas Vacation and Invitations will not be issued in this time frame.


where did you got this information from, i mean source for this info..
it means we have to wait until next year for approval


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

I've also subscribe for email updates from NSW state and got the same info.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> where did you got this information from, i mean source for this info..
> it means we have to wait until next year for approval


I called them and the operator told me this.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I called them and the operator told me this.


Ok Thanks for the Info Guys


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello jeeten,

I know this criteria,
But I only confused about candidate with ielts score overall 6.5 (4-5 yrs exp) and with 6 bands (7-7.5yrs exp) with same doe and occupation,who would be prefer


Jeeten#80 said:


> *NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is:*
> 
> * a candidate's DIBP points score
> * then their English ability and then
> ...


----------



## Abdul Laghari (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi friends

I have 55+5 points is there any chance that I could get NSW state sponsorship?

I already live in NSW on 489 visa


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Same points have received invitation for sponsorship on last week.


----------



## Abdul Laghari (Nov 27, 2015)

danielm said:


> Same points have received invitation for sponsorship on last week.


Thanks mate

Do you know how much time it took him to get invitation?


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

For trades worker will get faster than other professionals.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Anyone got nsw approval in last few days? Pls update ur SRN no. For others who got approval?


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Cut Off*

Hello Andre, Jeeten

This whole cut off thing is rather confusing for me as there are different views and calculations going on. Could you take my details as an example and provide me a feedback based on the latest results - 

189 - DOE of 11 Nov 2015 - 65 points
190 - DOE of 09 Dec 2015 - 70 Points (NSW)


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Kindly share your Points break-up and Occupation code???


*SkillSelect Invitation rounds are ONLY held for following Visa subclass:*

* Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
* Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)


*WhereAs*

*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.

INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.





ram040479 said:


> Hello Andre, Jeeten
> 
> This whole cut off thing is rather confusing for me as there are different views and calculations going on. Could you take my details as an example and provide me a feedback based on the latest results -
> 
> ...


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Kindly share your Points break-up and Occupation code???
> 
> 
> *SkillSelect Invitation rounds are ONLY held for following Visa subclass:*
> ...



189 Visa EOI
Age - 25 
IELTS - 10(L8.0 R7.5 W7.0 S7.0)
Bachelors Degree - 15
Overseas Work Exp - 10
AU Work Exp - 5

190 Visa EOI
Age - 25 
IELTS - 10(L8.0 R7.5 W7.0 S7.0)
Bachelors Degree - 15
Overseas Work Exp - 10
AU Work Exp - 5
NSW SS - 5 points(DOE 9 Dec 2015)
Occupation Code - ICT BA 261111


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

One tip for everyone lodging Application for NSW nomination. Even if you don't claim points under Experiences. I suggest you should submit a well-prepared resume. As they're selecting Applicants based on Skills. NSW requires every applicants to submit their CVs along with 330$ fees from all applications. I guess they would not be happy looking at one simple and short resume. It's just reasonable. 

I prepared myself a very long, detailed resume. I just think it helped me a lot. Though Im not sure if it gave me any credit during the application process.

Cheers !


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Anyone got nsw approval in last few days? Pls update ur SRN no. For others who got approval?



No good news from my end mate.. Any invites today guys?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

boo2013 said:


> One tip for everyone lodging Application for NSW nomination. Even if you don't claim points under Experiences. I suggest you should submit a well-prepared resume. As they're selecting Applicants based on Skills. NSW requires every applicants to submit their CVs along with 330$ fees from all applications. I guess they would not be happy looking at one simple and short resume. It's just reasonable. I prepared myself a very long, detailed resume. I just think it helped me a lot. Though Im not sure if it gave me any credit during the application process. Cheers !


There are good articles from mara agents online - and almost all say: dont overload your EOI and applications with irrelevant data. 

Resume is Important, but no one will ever read 10 pages resume. Resume should be sufficient to cover your work history and responsibilities. Thats it. 

+ I have never seen NSW refuse an application
after someone being invited.


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am new here - I submitted my 190 application for NSW yesterday with 70 points. Based on the recent trend how long would I need to wait before I get an invite.

Onshore Candidate
Skill - General Accountant
Points Breakdown
Age - 30
Education - 15
Eng - 20
SS - 5

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Going by the TREND of results for 189 Visa subclass for *2611 | ICT Business and ​System Analysts* about 15-22 days (approx.) of backlog is being cleared every month for 65 pointers.

Then if this trend continues you might expect an 189 invite by 3 to 4 months time. As at present there is backlog of almost 60 days before your application is picked up.


*4 December 2015 invitation round*

2611 | ICT Business and ​System Analysts
Points score | 65
Visa date of effect | 12/09/2015 2.57 am


_***I have done a rough calculation as I haven't been following this Occupation code off late._




ram040479 said:


> 189 Visa EOI
> Age - 25
> IELTS - 10(L8.0 R7.5 W7.0 S7.0)
> Bachelors Degree - 15
> ...


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Going by the TREND of results for 189 Visa subclass for *2611 | ICT Business and ​System Analysts* about 15-22 days (approx.) of backlog is being cleared every month for 65 pointers.
> 
> Then if this trend continues you might expect an 189 invite by 3 to 4 months time. As at present there is backlog of almost 60 days before your application is picked up.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeeten

I have some other questions as well, that I have posted onto other forums, but you could take a shot and provide me with your answers pls...

1. Is Feb-Mar the last round for invites for 189
2. What happens to my EOI in case I am not selected for this year?
3. Can I just wait for DIBP to select my EOI for the next fin year.
4. What happens to my EOI wherein I have selected NSW and what if I am not selected ?


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Thanks Jeeten
> 
> I have some other questions as well, that I have posted onto other forums, but you could take a shot and provide me with your answers pls...
> 
> ...


Also this invite in 3-4 months is from the DOE or from now is what you meant ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

From now.




ram040479 said:


> Also this invite in 3-4 months is from the DOE or from now is what you meant ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1 - Invitation rounds will happen until June 2016. They run throughout the OZ Financial year i.e. *FROM* 01 July 2015 *TO* 30 June 2016

2 - Once you have completed your EOI, it is stored in SkillSelect and is valid for two years.

3 - Yes

4 - Same as point 2 above.




ram040479 said:


> Thanks Jeeten
> 
> I have some other questions as well, that I have posted onto other forums, but you could take a shot and provide me with your answers pls...
> 
> ...


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello jeeten,

I know the criteria of NSW selection posted by u yesterday i.e dibp scores,English,experience and doe.
But I only confused about candidate with ielts score overall 6.5 (4-5 yrs exp) and with 6 bands (7-7.5yrs exp) with same doe and occupation,who would be prefer


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello jeeten,
> 
> I know the criteria of NSW selection posted by u yesterday i.e dibp scores,English,experience and doe.
> But I only confused about candidate with ielts score overall 6.5 (4-5 yrs exp) and with 6 bands (7-7.5yrs exp) with same doe and occupation,who would be prefer


As per guidelines by NSW, the candidate with 6.5 band will be preferred.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> No good news from my end mate.. Any invites today guys?



Any nomination or invite guys?


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Any nomination or invite guys?


Nothing :juggle:


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Nothing :juggle:


This week has been very quite  hope many get nomination and invite before their vacation.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

They will first consider TOTAL Points score and THEN English Language score.

IF both of them are tied on DIBP Points THEN applicant having superior English language score might be preferred.

So as per your query applicant with overall IELTS score of 6.5 band will be preferred.


This is just my understanding of the process. However there are many other factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.




Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello jeeten,
> 
> I know the criteria of NSW selection posted by u yesterday i.e dibp scores,English,experience and doe.
> But I only confused about candidate with ielts score overall 6.5 (4-5 yrs exp) and with 6 bands (7-7.5yrs exp) with same doe and occupation,who would be prefer


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> They will first consider TOTAL Points score and THEN English Language score.
> 
> IF both of them are tied on DIBP Points THEN applicant having superior English language score might be preferred.
> 
> ...


From this year Occupation is requirement and they are checking this prior to DIBP points as its their policy that candidates have to compete in a same occupation.So this year is bit different than last year.

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes you are correct, how did I forget that...my bad.



> *
> To be considered for NSW selection, candidates must meet minimum eligibility requirements including:*
> 
> Meet NSW occupation requirements.
> ...



*From July 2015, the NSW 190 program has two streams:*

*Stream 1*: occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)

*Stream 2*: very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations*






jdesai said:


> From this year Occupation is requirement and they are checking this prior to DIBP points as its their policy that candidates have to compete in a same occupation.So this year is bit different than last year.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes you are correct, how did I forget that...my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So as we understand, the CSOL list if from DIBP and the SOL is of NSW state ?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

In General it means the same as SOL and CSOL.but in specific it means that even though you have a higher points,it doesnt mean you will get invitation.Means for example,55 pointer with competent english can get invitation before then 60 pointer provided in 55 pointer occupation very few people have applied and highest score in that occupation is 55.Like in the past we have seen 65 pointer with 7 in Accounting are waiting for invitation whereas 55 with competent english are getting invitation in Engineering Manager.So in practical,One is competing with another in the same occupation and then this DIBP POINTS,ENGLISH AND EXPERIENCE etc etc come into effect.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Both the lists are from DIBP: *Skilled occupations lists*


* Skilled Occupation List (SOL)

* Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL)




ram040479 said:


> So as we understand, the CSOL list if from DIBP and the SOL is of NSW state ?


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

You mean to say resume should be fully covered with technology and client project details with tools and all??? Will it be more beneficial ??




boo2013 said:


> One tip for everyone lodging Application for NSW nomination. Even if you don't claim points under Experiences. I suggest you should submit a well-prepared resume. As they're selecting Applicants based on Skills. NSW requires every applicants to submit their CVs along with 330$ fees from all applications. I guess they would not be happy looking at one simple and short resume. It's just reasonable.
> 
> I prepared myself a very long, detailed resume. I just think it helped me a lot. Though Im not sure if it gave me any credit during the application process.
> 
> Cheers !


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Anyone with 60+5 and non pro-rata occupation waiting for NSW invite from Sep (or before)?
I'm feeling lonely


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bocko said:


> Anyone with 60+5 and non pro-rata occupation waiting for NSW invite from Sep (or before)? I'm feeling lonely


You can check the data, i think most of guys are waiting.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You can check the data, i think most of guys are waiting.


Well, that's the thing, I can only find "pro-rata's" on the tracker with 60+ waiting as long as me. I'm in 2349* category where only 11 people have been invited (all subclasses) for this year. I'm thinking that I either screw*d up my application somehow or there is a catch that I'm not aware of....


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> This week has been very quite  hope many get nomination and invite before their vacation.



I hope they will send out some invites (SS approval) before next invitation round(18/Dec). I have seen this trend in past few times :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> I hope they will send out some invites (SS approval) before next invitation round(18/Dec). I have seen this trend in past few times :fingerscrossed:


We will see really more invites in January, really really more i think.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> We will see really more invites in January, really really more i think.


Hi Andy,

They are not left with any other option


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> I hope they will send out some invites (SS approval) before next invitation round(18/Dec). I have seen this trend in past few times :fingerscrossed:



okay, may be on Thursday then :fingerscrossed:

Bored of refreshing my email


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm also waiting for the approval since lodged my application on Monday .Pls everyone reply if got approval .Thanks in advance .


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

danielm said:


> I'm also waiting for the approval since lodged my application on Monday .Pls everyone reply if got approval .Thanks in advance .


It will come soon.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

danielm said:


> I'm also waiting for the approval since lodged my application on Monday .Pls everyone reply if got approval .Thanks in advance .


Do you mind adding your details in signature, it will help everyone.

And yes, I will keep you informed if i get an invite


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

boroonmahanta said:


> Hello Everyone - my spouse has the following details and has received an invite from NSW to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa.
> 
> 01 Oct 15 - VETASSESS Submitted (ANZSCO Code: 223112).
> 13 Oct 15 - VETASSESS Evaluation +ve
> ...


Hi BM,

By now you must've received a reply from SkilledMigration. If not, then here it is.

Yes, you are right in assuming that your spouse has been selected as a Stream 2 candidate. They have yet to update their form and due to technical problem, the occupation other than on priority list cannot be chosen, so they will ask you to choose a tentative occupation and the case officer will update the occupation when the case is assessed.

Your case is similar to mine. I got their reply this morning and have lodged the SS application this evening.


----------



## b allen (Nov 15, 2015)

hi i have question regrading visa fee if any body can help i'd really appreciate it.

so my visa application is filled, now immiaccount is giving me option to submit. Now my question is after i submit my application will it take me to the payment page and if yes then can i logout and make the payment later, say later on in the day or the next day.

one more thing, the option to upload documents will appear after the visa fee payment am i correct. and again can upload docs later in the day or the next day.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I will be submitting my ACS in few days. I have a little query :- My Btech degree certificate has all the details ACS looking for like the degree name etc except the degree completion date. Instead, it says "on having successfully completed in the academic year 2010-11". After that it is written 'Given on this day under the seal of university' and the day under seal is 12th june 2012. So while filling up the form for course, can I put 03/2011 in the DATE COMPLETED field as the financial year ends in march or june 2012 when it is given/awarded ?? I am really confused.
Also, my last year markesheet has issuance date of 07/08/2011. 

Please let me know your thoughts on this.

Regards


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> They will first consider TOTAL Points score and THEN English Language score.
> 
> IF both of them are tied on DIBP Points THEN applicant having superior English language score might be preferred.
> 
> ...


bro, I have already communicated with NSW regarding IELTS band issue and they replied that they will consider only IELTS score (i.e. comp=0, Profc=10), not the specific band of each module or overall. Here is the highlighted part of my mail- 

My queries on candidates ranking and selection process- 

-Firstly, Candidates will be ranked based on their DIBP points and when points will be same, they will be ranked on the ability of English, i.e, the "Proficient" level IELTS scorer will get priority than the "Competent" one.

-However, two candidates having "Competent" level IELTS but different in band, then who will get invitation first. For instance, one candidate has 6.0 in all band and another one has more than 6.0 in 1~2 band. As per DIBP points criteria, both of their Language ability scores are zero.

NSW reply-

Per your inquiry regarding IELTS, candidates who have the same DIBP points tally and have the same IELTS band (e.g. competent) will then be ranked by years of work experience, not the particular marks received in the IELTS test.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello jeeten,
> 
> I know the criteria of NSW selection posted by u yesterday i.e dibp scores,English,experience and doe.
> But I only confused about candidate with ielts score overall 6.5 (4-5 yrs exp) and with 6 bands (7-7.5yrs exp) with same doe and occupation,who would be prefer


NSW reply regarding IELTS band- 

candidates who have the same DIBP points tally and have the same IELTS band(e.g. competent) will then be ranked by years of work experience, not the particular marks received in the IELTS test.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Myself waiting since September 17


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*190 Mechanical*

Hi Expats,

Its been a long time, finally i came back.I am onshore applicant already holding provisional visa.
Will some body please tell me the current situation of 190 especially regarding Mechanical Engineer??Your precious feedback will be highly regarded.My point distribution as

1)Age -30
2)Degree -15
3)Experience*-*05(Already awarded But i am excluding to avoid long verification)
4)PTE-10
Total =60.

I am after 190 due to its short processing time as compared with 189

Regards
Rizwwan


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

*NSW approval*

Hi All,

Any NSW approvals today or invites :juggle:


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Its been a long time, finally i came back.I am onshore applicant already holding provisional visa.
> Will some body please tell me the current situation of 190 especially regarding Mechanical Engineer??Your precious feedback will be highly regarded.My point distribution as
> ...


NSW hasn't invited any mech engr since February 2015. And you say it fast? You learned wrong rizwan.
Please stay away from the people who claims so.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any NSW approvals today or invites :juggle:


Nothing :fingerscrossed:
Nothing :juggle:
Nothing


----------



## trovant (Dec 16, 2015)

I applied on 19 august 2015 engineering technologist occupation and yet to receive invitation,

Age 30 points
degree 15 points
PTA 10 points
total55 + state nomination 5 =60



not sure how long will the wait be???? any recent invitation???


----------



## trovant (Dec 16, 2015)

*August 19 EOI*

I applied on 19 august 2015 engineering technologist occupation and yet to receive invitation,

Age 30 points
degree 15 points
PTA 10 points
total55 + state nomination 5 =60



not sure how long will the wait be???? any recent invitation???


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

That great job buddy, so we learn new things every other day in this lovely forum.





ee_sajib said:


> bro, I have already communicated with NSW regarding IELTS band issue and they replied that they will consider only IELTS score (i.e. comp=0, Profc=10), not the specific band of each module or overall. Here is the highlighted part of my mail-
> 
> My queries on candidates ranking and selection process-
> 
> ...


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

Can any one shed light over Telecommunication 263311, as i have registered EOI since Feb 2015... Is this field in demand or not as far as NSW is concerned? and do i really hold my hopes alive or not?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*VISA Fees payment* option will be available after you submit your application. I have never tried submitting the application on one day and then paying the Visa fees on the next day.
But I see no harm in trying this. Ideally you should be allowed to pay the Visa fees the next day.


*AFTER* you pay the Visa fees you will get the option for uploading documents for ALL applicants. Then you may keep on uploading documents until your Grant (provided you don't exhaust the 60 files limit for each applicant)/ your application freezes.




b allen said:


> hi i have question regrading visa fee if any body can help i'd really appreciate it.
> 
> so my visa application is filled, now immiaccount is giving me option to submit. Now my question is after i submit my application will it take me to the payment page and if yes then can i logout and make the payment later, say later on in the day or the next day.
> 
> one more thing, the option to upload documents will appear after the visa fee payment am i correct. and again can upload docs later in the day or the next day.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> NSW hasn't invited any mech engr since February 2015. And you say it fast? You learned wrong rizwan.
> Please stay away from the people who claims so.


Oh really isn,t true??? Should i switch my self with another state like Victoria,

189----60 points
190----65 points

Whats your opinion because i am not going through any other thread?

Regards


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Nothing :fingerscrossed:
> Nothing :juggle:
> Nothing



Nothing


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Baba_1980 said:


> Can any one shed light over Telecommunication 263311, as i have registered EOI since Feb 2015... Is this field in demand or not as far as NSW is concerned? and do i really hold my hopes alive or not?


Hey buddy 
I am also a Telecom Engineer. One of my friends applied in Oct 2014 with 55+5 points and is still waiting for invite. He too had competent English like you. I have seen one invite for a Feb 2015 appliocant in April 2015 for our profile at 60+5 points. Are you aware of anyone else?
One reason for no invite to our ANZSCO can be because in the first round of 1000 invitation last year Telecom Engineer was over invited as it was first come first serve then. Similar was the case of CNSE. So that might have impacted invites this year. But still I am hopeful that in January they will start sending invites at 55+5 points to our occupation.
You can check my immi tracker for more information.
Also share if you know anyone else who got invited and why you edited your EOI in Sept 15?


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Even not getting news of last cleared SRN number so we can have idea about the trend for our SRN number.


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Hey buddy
> I am also a Telecom Engineer. One of my friends applied in Oct 2014 with 55+5 points and is still waiting for invite. He too had competent English like you. I have seen one invite for a Feb 2015 appliocant in April 2015 for our profile at 60+5 points. Are you aware of anyone else?
> One reason for no invite to our ANZSCO can be because in the first round of 1000 invitation last year Telecom Engineer was over invited as it was first come first serve then. Similar was the case of CNSE. So that might have impacted invites this year. But still I am hopeful that in January they will start sending invites at 55+5 points to our occupation.
> You can check my immi tracker for more information.
> Also share if you know anyone else who got invited and why you edited your EOI in Sept 15?


I haven't seen any one invited as far as this forum is concerned. Rest of that i honestly don't know how many of Telecom 263311 category has been invited by NSW. So my question is now refereed to experts who got keen insight view of this field for future invitation prospective.

P.s: As far as update is concerned at Sep 15, its because i updated my EOI with new IELTS score as previous one expired, but it do not change my DOE of EOI as not much score change.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't understand the criteria NSW uses to approve nomination, someone got NSW invite on 26/11 applied on 27/11 and got approval on 1/12. Where as boo applied on 26/11 and got approval on 10/12. I don't think NSW approve according to date of application. It's confusing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> I don't understand the criteria NSW uses to approve nomination, someone got NSW invite on 26/11 applied on 27/11 and got approval on 1/12. Where as boo applied on 26/11 and got approval on 10/12. I don't think NSW approve according to date of application. It's confusing Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not.

Different COs process applications - so speed of approval varies.


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> I don't understand the criteria NSW uses to approve nomination, someone got NSW invite on 26/11 applied on 27/11 and got approval on 1/12. Where as boo applied on 26/11 and got approval on 10/12. I don't think NSW approve according to date of application. It's confusing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


190 EOI submitted with 65+5pts: 21 October 2015
Nomination received: 13 November 2015
Accepted nomination: 17 november 2015
Received SkillSelect invite: 23 November 2015
Lodged visa application 26 November 2015
Medicals: 27 November 2015 
PCC 10 December 2015
Visa granted:

I was also kind of confused as many other applicants with similar time lines got there visa granted in less time compared to me..


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

whats the latest about 55 pointers??? engineering occupations


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Do we need to show liquid money or assets at the time of NSW or 190 visa?
Any state required it or not?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

As of now SC190 is a bit slower compared to SB189... you'll get it mate.



manthan29 said:


> 190 EOI submitted with 65+5pts: 21 October 2015
> Nomination received: 13 November 2015
> Accepted nomination: 17 november 2015
> Received SkillSelect invite: 23 November 2015
> ...


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

manthan29 said:


> 190 EOI submitted with 65+5pts: 21 October 2015
> 
> Nomination received: 13 November 2015
> 
> ...



Most visas granted in less time are onshore applications. All onshore application I have seen so far are granted in less time, so try to check if the applicants are onshore or offshore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> As of now SC190 is a bit slower compared to SB189... you'll get it mate.



I know it will come, the only reason I opted for state nomination is to quicken visa invitation, if it's this slow, it's better to just wait for 189 invitation in January hopefully then since I am on non pro rata list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*For 190 NSW SS* - We don't have to show any liquid money.


However while updating 190 VIC SS Nomination Form - We have to give a figure in *Step 10 Financial details*.

*Q10* Total estimated amount of financial resources you have, including all of your assets (in A$) e.g. 100000 *


They don't demand any proof for this, but you never know IF at the time of VISA application IF CO requests proof of this figure that you declare.




Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Do we need to show liquid money or assets at the time of NSW or 190 visa?
> Any state required it or not?


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi friends,

Today's day is over and now 2 working days are left and then long holiday vacations for Christmas and new year.

I can see chances are very less for getting any update due to long waiting queue.

Let's hope for the best.




krish4aus said:


> ram040479 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Hi friends, Today's day is over and now 2 working days are left and then long holiday vacations for Christmas and new year. I can see chances are very less for getting any update due to long waiting queue. Let's hope for the best.


Holidays are from next Friday.


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> As of now SC190 is a bit slower compared to SB189... you'll get it mate.


What is the meaning of SC190 and SB189, is it the same as the 190 and 189 visas?

I've two or three applicants who applied the visa category, same code and similar time lines got there visas granted


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Most visas granted in less time are onshore applications. All onshore application I have seen so far are granted in less time, so try to check if the applicants are onshore or offshore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two friends who were off shore applicants who had similar time lines have got there visas granted


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manthan29 said:


> What is the meaning of SC190 and SB189, is it the same as the 190 and 189 visas? I've two or three applicants who applied the visa category, same code and similar time lines got there visas granted


Its just a typo )) sc190 and sc188 ))) my fingers are ****** than letters on a screen - sorry)))


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Its just a typo )) sc190 and sc188 ))) my fingers are ****** than letters on a screen - sorry)))


No worries mate. Do you think I should ask my agent to check with the NSW immi?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today's day is over and now 2 working days are left and then long holiday vacations for Christmas and new year.
> 
> ...



I remember few mentioning Thursday/Friday is the day they usually sent so let's hope for the best.

I can't imagine the state of people waiting for visa grant


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manthan29 said:


> No worries mate. Do you think I should ask my agent to check with the NSW immi?


I dont think contacting them will help


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> I remember few mentioning Thursday/Friday is the day they usually sent so let's hope for the best. I can't imagine the state of people waiting for visa grant


I am sure you would get approved before new year. 

Waiting for a grant... hey ho... Its ok )))) i dont think about it much... 60 days with no update)))


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Posting this from other thread

"NSW is now on vacation from 18th Dec 2015 to 4th Jan 2016 - just got an email from them."

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...34826-question-nsw-190-visa-nomination-2.html


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Holidays are from next Friday.


From this Friday ,NSW state department closed from 21 December 2015 to 4 January 2016.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> From this Friday ,NSW state department closed from 21 December 2015 to 4 January 2016. Thanks.


Yes, the e-mail has been circulated just few hours ago.


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, the e-mail has been circulated just few hours ago.


so the last working day would be the 24th Thursday?


----------



## boroonmahanta (Oct 23, 2015)

Guys, we got an email today from NSW stating they are out of office from the 18th of Dec 2015 to the 4th of Jan 2016.


----------



## boroonmahanta (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you for your email. 

Office close - 18 Dec 2015 to 4 Jan 2016

Our offices will be closed from Friday 18 December 2015 and will re-open on Monday 4 January 2016. Emails received during this time will not be responded to. If you wish to contact us, please do so after 4 January 2016.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manthan29 said:


> so the last working day would be the 24th Thursday?



No, Friday the 18th of December.


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

Let's hope and pray we get approvals and invites today. Will be a great early christmas gift..


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

*NSW approval*

Any Luck Guys today with NSW state sponsorship :juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

None yet


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

I think tomorrow they will send few invitations as a Christmas gift.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

U mean this invitation is for lodging visa ? I had submitted my sponsorship for NSW on last week and since now does not get approval .


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Guys..I got direct grant today !! Please see my signature for the timelines. Thank you all for mutual support !!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow amazing..super fast because you are well aware about procedures and visa process.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I think tomorrow they will send few invitations as a Christmas gift.


:fingerscrossed: hopefully they will do it and they clear all the application which are invited and applied so we all can have a great holidays :juggle:


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Guys..I got direct grant today !! Please see my signature for the timelines. Thank you all for mutual support !!


Congrats mate


----------



## boroonmahanta (Oct 23, 2015)

This came in today from NSW

Dear NSW nomination invitees,

We have recently sent you an invitation to apply for NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190). The following information is relevant if you are intending to, or have already, lodge the nomination application.

Some of you have contacted us and reported problems with finding your occupation from the list of occupations in the online application form. We are aware of the issue and are working to resolve it.

In the meantime as a workaround, please:
select any occupation that is on the list; and 
attach a short statement of the reason for selecting a different occupation and your actual occupation.
We apologise for the inconvenience caused. Please feel free to send us an email or call us on +61 2 9842 8155 between 10am and 12.30pm, Monday to Friday, if you have any further questions or would like to discuss.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Congrats mate


Many congrats and let us know if any one else got approval today


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi all! Got approved today and now invited to apply for 190 visa. Will post more
Later after meeting..hope you get your invites and approvals today as well!!


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Great news I will call my agent now I applied on 27 nov fingers crossed


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> Hi all! Got approved today and now invited to apply for 190 visa. Will post more
> Later after meeting..hope you get your invites and approvals today as well!!


congrats mate i haven't got it Yet what time did you received mail :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*NSW SS Query*



boroonmahanta said:


> This came in today from NSW
> 
> Dear NSW nomination invitees,
> 
> ...


Firstly, many congratulation mahanta,
Just wondering your break down points if you do't mind asking please?
Thank you,
Nabajit Saikia


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

I have not received today yet am bit worried now


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> I have not received today yet am bit worried now


THen why does your signature say that you have been invited on 26/11 for 190 ?


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

Vineethgaddam said:


> congrats mate i haven't got it Yet what time did you received mail :fingerscrossed:


got it around 3pm sydney time in the afternoon. 

Just like Boo, skillselect invitation came first before the NSW approval email


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> THen why does your signature say that you have been invited on 26/11 for 190 ?


Yes I got invitation to apply for SS and applied on 27 now waiting for approval after I uploaded documents n paid 330$ SS fee


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

Kavimate...Put the date you submitted your nomination on your signature..


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> Kavimate...Put the date you submitted your nomination on your signature..


Yes Mate. Thats the reason I was confused. Not to worry, you will soon get the approval as I have heard that people paying the fees have never been refused an approval


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Guys i have applied for nsw 190 with 60 + 5 points, i had 60 points before but then i got 5 more points for 1 year work exp in aaustralia. My new eoi effect date changed to 30/10/15. Its ben a month and a half, havent got any reply yet. How is the process going these days. Are they giving invitation to 65 pointers ?


----------



## boroonmahanta (Oct 23, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Firstly, many congratulation mahanta,
> Just wondering your break down points if you do't mind asking please?
> Thank you,
> Nabajit Saikia


Here you go - break up of the points

Age 25
Education 15
Experience 10
English 20
State Sponsorship 5

Total 75


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*NSW SS Query*



boroonmahanta said:


> Here you go - break up of the points
> 
> Age 25
> Education 15
> ...


Thank You


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Updated my signature thanks


----------



## boroonmahanta (Oct 23, 2015)

Does NSW or DIBP look at how much liquid cash funds one has at the time of case assessment - or at any other time? I heard in some forums that they look for us to be able to support ourselves once we land in AU for at least three months and funds to support us during that period. If so, how much will they think as an acceptable amount. Will showing immoveable assets and investments be helpful in case one does not have too much liquid cash at the time? Can someone please advise?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

boroonmahanta said:


> Does NSW or DIBP look at how much liquid cash funds one has at the time of case assessment - or at any other time? I heard in some forums that they look for us to be able to support ourselves once we land in AU for at least three months and funds to support us during that period. If so, how much will they think as an acceptable amount. Will showing immoveable assets and investments be helpful in case one does not have too much liquid cash at the time? Can someone please advise?


No.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Ramsp said:


> Guys..I got direct grant today !! Please see my signature for the timelines. Thank you all for mutual support !!


Hey Ram, Congratulations and that was super quick. Have a blast!!

Do you mind sharing with the group if you claimed any points for experience?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Any Luck Guys today with NSW state sponsorship :juggle::fingerscrossed:



No invite mate. Was hoping to see something today.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> got it around 3pm sydney time in the afternoon.
> 
> Just like Boo, skillselect invitation came first before the NSW approval email


Superb news!!!

Glad you got your invite. Can you share the first 3 digit of the SRN for reference please.


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

190 EOI submitted with 65+5pts: 21 October 2015
Nomination received: 13 November 2015
Accepted nomination: 17 november 2015
Received SkillSelect invite: 23 November 2015
Lodged visa application 26 November 2015
Medicals: 27 November 2015 
PCC 10 December 2015
Visa granted:

So today is the last day the NSW immigration would be working and I don't think they will be send the grant after this. Have to patiently wait till January.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Tomorrow will be the invitation from NSW for nomination.Please keep an eye.

Thank You.


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

Jdesai, this is the last working day of the year for nsw. Tomorrow is the start of their holiday off.. Didnt got email today. So i will have my off checking mail also. Happy holiday.. Looking forward on jan. 4 again..


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

190 EOI submitted with 65+5pts: 21 October 2015
Nomination received: 13 November 2015
Accepted nomination: 17 november 2015
Received SkillSelect invite: 23 November 2015
Lodged visa application 26 November 2015
Medicals: 27 November 2015 
PCC 10 December 2015
Visa granted:17 December 2015 

Got my visa guys...


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

manthan29 said:


> 190 EOI submitted with 65+5pts: 21 October 2015
> Nomination received: 13 November 2015
> Accepted nomination: 17 november 2015
> Received SkillSelect invite: 23 November 2015
> ...


Fantastic news!!! On time mate  

Take some time off from forum, relax, refresh and plan your trip.

Good luck


----------



## manthan29 (Oct 21, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Fantastic news!!! On time mate
> 
> Take some time off from forum, relax, refresh and plan your trip.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks a lot mate..

I am planning on going on the 28th of December 2015 to validate the visa and come back on the 8th of January 2015

1. I will be getting an discounted ticket but I have to fly to Melbourne. So I was planning to fly to Melbourne and then take an Internal flight to Sydney. Can this be done. 

2. After coming back I will be permanently migrating in July, will this be also fine?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> Jdesai, this is the last working day of the year for nsw. Tomorrow is the start of their holiday off.. Didnt got email today. So i will have my off checking mail also. Happy holiday.. Looking forward on jan. 4 again..


Tomorrow is the last working day.That's why I am hopeful.Tomorrow may be they will send invitation so that when they will come back from holiday they will get all the documents to check for nomination.Any how this is all my belief and nothing harm in being optimistic


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Tomorrow is the last working day.That's why I am hopeful.Tomorrow may be they will send invitation so that when they will come back from holiday they will get all the documents to check for nomination.Any how this is all my belief and nothing harm in being optimistic



Can you please update your signature for the benefit of others


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Can you please update your signature for the benefit of others


I am on mobile and will do it later.Meanwhile Electronics Engineer and have acquire 15 points in last 2 weeks.Before was sitting on 55 points and now have 70 points waiting since February 2015 and now hoping to get invitation for 189 tonight will see how it goes.Hope it solves your query.

Thanks


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I am on mobile and will do it later.Meanwhile Electronics Engineer and have acquire 15 points in last 2 weeks.Before was sitting on 55 points and now have 70 points waiting since February 2015 and now hoping to get invitation for 189 tonight will see how it goes.Hope it solves your query.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks, please do!!

Also can you confirm when did you apply for nomination and probably share 3 digit SRN.

SRN upto 644 are invited.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Thanks, please do!!
> 
> Also can you confirm when did you apply for nomination and probably share 3 digit SRN.
> 
> SRN upto 644 are invited.


I haven't received any invitation.I just acquire 15 points in last week as cracked PTE.So i am expecting 189 invitation tonight and also applied for NSW but had 55 points and never received.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I haven't received any invitation.I just acquire 15 points in last week as cracked PTE.So i am expecting 189 invitation tonight and also applied for NSW but have 55 points and never received. Thanks



Congrats with PTE!! Happy for you!!

Everytime i was worried about NSW invite and aporoval i was waiting for your reply mate


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats with PTE!! Happy for you!!
> 
> Everytime i was worried about NSW invite and aporoval i was waiting for your reply mate


Great job on PTE mate. Wish you good luck for 189 and have a great day


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Hey Ram, Congratulations and that was super quick. Have a blast!!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind sharing with the group if you claimed any points for experience?



Thanks !! I have claimed 15 points for exp.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

Office close - 18 Dec 2015 to 4 Jan 2016 for nsw..
Good luck to those who are waiting for visa 189 tomorrow.. 

Jdesai, i thought you are waiting for 190  my bad.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Skilled nominated migration (190) NSW Department of Industry office close - 21 Dec 2015 to 4 Jan 2016
Our office is closed from 21 December 2015 for the holiday period, and will reopen on the 4 January 2016.





Pausatio said:


> Office close - 18 Dec 2015 to 4 Jan 2016 for nsw..
> Good luck to those who are waiting for visa 189 tomorrow..
> 
> Jdesai, i thought you are waiting for 190
> ...


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Skilled nominated migration (190) NSW Department of Industry office close - 21 Dec 2015 to 4 Jan 2016
> Our office is closed from 21 December 2015 for the holiday period, and will reopen on the 4 January 2016.


Few people post the email they received just yesterday about changing the holiday date from 18.. I hope there' still a chance for tomorrow


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

We can be sure if we get last approved SRN number in today's or Yday's date.

No one is posting his SRN no.



Pausatio said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> > Skilled nominated migration (190) NSW Department of Industry office close - 21 Dec 2015 to 4 Jan 2016
> ...


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi guys!!
My frn is looking to apply for 190 SS. How can he drop an eoi while already has a 189 eoi currently. Do have to click update button n proceed.? 
If so does it change the doe of 189 to current date. Any assistance is much appreciated guys. Thanks in advance.!!


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> We can be sure if we get last approved SRN number in today's or Yday's date.
> 
> No one is posting his SRN no.


SRN 645 was cleared today. I verified with the person offline.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Thx Krish, so it's very clear that in one day clearing 70-76 SRN applications is difficult so hopefully new year will be the right time for expecting invitations.




krish4aus said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> > We can be sure if we get last approved SRN number in today's or Yday's date.
> ...


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Thx Krish, so it's very clear that in one day clearing 70-76 SRN applications is difficult so hopefully new year will be the right time for expecting invitations.



Hi Mate - How did you get the count of 70-76/day?


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Can you please tell me on what score you have scored 15 points in PTE.
As per me it is either 10 or 20.

Regards



jdesai said:


> I haven't received any invitation.I just acquire 15 points in last week as cracked PTE.So i am expecting 189 invitation tonight and also applied for NSW but had 55 points and never received.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Mate - How did you get the count of 70-76/day?


Its sounds incorrect.

3 guys apply on the same day, few hours apart. One gets approved in 2 weeks. The other in 4 and the third one was waiting for 4.5... 

Why? My assumption is that: different COs working on their own queue of cases. IDs - suppose to be the same, number of invites sent during september 50+ - so jot so many.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Andrey,

If you can tell me about this.
I am waiting for a long time now.



Sush1 said:


> Can you please tell me on what score you have scored 15 points in PTE.
> As per me it is either 10 or 20.
> 
> Regards


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats with PTE!! Happy for you!!
> 
> Everytime i was worried about NSW invite and aporoval i was waiting for your reply mate


Well thanks Andre,I remember we both were waiting invitation from February 2015 in old forum until you cracked 79 each.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Hi Andrey, If you can tell me about this. I am waiting for a long time now.


Yes, sure:

Speaking: 90
Writing: 88
Listening: 82
Reading: 90 

Overall... I think 88 or 86...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Can you please tell me on what score you have scored 15 points in PTE.
> As per me it is either 10 or 20.
> 
> Regards


I already had 65 each and I got 79 each last week.So I gain 10 points in PTE and meanwhile I completed One year Australian experience and got assessment letter 2 weeks ago.So in total I got 15 points plus 55 already had makes 70.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Well thanks Andre,I remember we both were waiting invitation from February 2015 in old forum until you cracked 79 each.


Yeah))) it seems like ages ages ago))) hopefully we will meet in Sydney next year  keep us updated please on your progress)


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank You J Desai and Andrey.
Taking inspiration from you Andrey as you suggested I am giving the PTE again on 26th December. Mayne this time I will get 79+ in all.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yeah))) it seems like ages ages ago))) hopefully we will meet in Sydney next year  keep us updated please on your progress)



Yeah I like to do this immigration stuff because of old job and interest and will be here only for updates and Information.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> Office close - 18 Dec 2015 to 4 Jan 2016 for nsw..
> Good luck to those who are waiting for visa 189 tomorrow..
> 
> Jdesai, i thought you are waiting for 190  my bad.


I dont know about the mail.But when I called them on telephone line at that time operator told me that they are closed from Monday 21 Dec and Friday is their last Day and will reopen on 4 Jan which is again Monday.

I am waiting for 190 only for last 10 months from February as had 55 points and now waiting for both but will withdraw from 190,provided I will receive invite for 189 in next 30 minutes. : D


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Krish,

Our series is 652* and last approved SRN number is 6450 means 652*-6450 = 70 approx* are in between our SRN and last approved.



krish4aus said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> > Thx Krish, so it's very clear that in one day clearing 70-76 SRN applications is difficult so hopefully new year will be the right time for expecting invitations.
> ...


----------



## carington10 (Feb 9, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I dont know about the mail.But when I called them on telephone line at that time operator told me that they are closed from Monday 21 Dec and Friday is their last Day and will reopen on 4 Jan which is again Monday.
> 
> I am waiting for 190 only for last 10 months from February as had 55 points and now waiting for both but will withdraw from 190,provided I will receive invite for 189 in next 30 minutes. : D



I'm sure sure you just received it Jdesai! It's been a long wait for you.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

carington10 said:


> I'm sure sure you just received it Jdesai! It's been a long wait for you.


Yes got it for 189.Bloody long nightmare over .Thanks carrington.I remember you from last year forum.


----------



## carington10 (Feb 9, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Yes got it for 189.Bloody long nightmare over .Thanks carrington.I remember you from last year forum.


Congratulations Jdesai! I've just lodged 189 today with 60 points. I still have few months to wait before the invite but well done Jdesai!


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Please update us if any one gets any approval or inites today for 190. I hope I get my approval today so I don't have to wait till 4 jan to apply for visa


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Its sounds incorrect.
> 
> 3 guys apply on the same day, few hours apart. One gets approved in 2 weeks. The other in 4 and the third one was waiting for 4.5...
> 
> Why? My assumption is that: different COs working on their own queue of cases. IDs - suppose to be the same, number of invites sent during september 50+ - so jot so many.


Does case officer have to do anything with the approval as I applied on 27 and have not received yet while one guy applied a day after and he got it yesterday so am not sure what's going on is it normal or not am not sure yet


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

*NSW approval*

Any luck today if not than we all have to wait for next Year only 
after 4th Jan only 
I don't think am gonna get it today because my SRN is 671* 

Happy Christmas and Happy New year all


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Today is a last working day of NSW,just spoke to them over phone.So be hopeful.There may be few invitation for nomination.

Thanks


----------



## boroonmahanta (Oct 23, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Hi Krish,
> 
> Our series is 652* and last approved SRN number is 6450 means 652*-6450 = 70 approx* are in between our SRN and last approved.


How did we come to know the last approved SRN is 6450 - was that posted by someone on the forum - if so, has there been anyone with a later SRN approved since then?

Also, it might be such that other SRNs are being approved, but those individuals are not on this forum. But I guess we will still get an idea from all those that are in this forum.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Got the NSW approval today and will proceed further to apply.I submitted on Dec 8th ( ICT BA ).I worked in Japan for 2 years and have applied PCC last week and expected to get the certificate by Feb mid ( 2 months processing time ).
Experts please advise if i can still proceed to submit the application and then upload once i have the PCC.
Your help is much appreciated
Thanks


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Got the NSW approval today and will proceed further to apply.I submitted on Dec 8th ( ICT BA ).I worked in Japan for 2 years and have applied PCC last week and expected to get the certificate by Feb mid ( 2 months processing time ).
> Experts please advise if i can still proceed to submit the application and then upload once i have the PCC.
> Your help is much appreciated
> Thanks


Hi Raj,

Firstly hearty congratulations to you and good luck with the process.

Do you mind sharing the SRN, your approval has come super quick so wanted to mark the trend.

With regards to your question, after you pay the visa, a CO is likely to be allocated anytime between 5-40 days. He/She will then review your document and request for PCC so you can submit your PCC upon request.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

boroonmahanta said:


> How did we come to know the last approved SRN is 6450 - was that posted by someone on the forum - if so, has there been anyone with a later SRN approved since then?
> 
> Also, it might be such that other SRNs are being approved, but those individuals are not on this forum. But I guess we will still get an idea from all those that are in this forum.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Yes 645* was provided to me by a person who received the invite yesterday.

Let's wait for Raj to provide his SRN, as per his post he applied on 08th Dec and got invited today.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Some movement at least before they leave for Christmas. Is the NSW CO name - Santa Claus. Happy for you Raj. Enjoy the moment


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Any luck today if not than we all have to wait for next Year only
> after 4th Jan only
> I don't think am gonna get it today because my SRN is 671*
> 
> Happy Christmas and Happy New year all




Hi Vineeth,

No luck mate. 

Wish you a great year ahead.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Yes 645* was provided to me by a person who received the invite yesterday.
> 
> Let's wait for Raj to provide his SRN, as per his post he applied on 08th Dec and got invited today.


Krish and Raj

As I understood, I think Raj already got the invite and applied based on the invite on 8th Dec and got the approval today.
@Raj - Please correct me


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for your prompt response.
my SRN was 68**.


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes correct got the invite to apply for NSW nomination on Dec 3rd,applied on 8th got the approval today


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Thanks for your prompt response.
> my SRN was 68**.


Raj, request you to please clarify when did you file your EOI ? Was it on 8th Dec. I am asking since my EOI's DOE is 9th Dec 2015


----------



## Raj2212 (Nov 15, 2015)

EOI was filed on Nov 16th for NSW with 65 points + 5 for nomination


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> EOI was filed on Nov 16th for NSW with 65 points + 5 for nomination


What was your occupation??


----------



## rajesh86 (Aug 29, 2012)

*NSW nomination received dec 18th*

Hello Everyone,
Need a clarification regarding the NSW nomination (190), I have received for today. Sorry if this is not the right thread to post the below query.
My Ielts score (7 each) gets invalidated on Jan 12th and I would lose my 5 points, taking me back to 55 points.So is it wise enough to apply for this nomination. I assume my application will be declined if am not successful in producing band 7 again before Jan 12th 2016. In case of rejection of 190 application , am I allowed to pursue 189 later(after achieving band 7)?.
Can someone guide me or throw some light on the process involved here?

Thanks 

Rajesh D K


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

rajesh86 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Need a clarification regarding the NSW nomination (190), I have received for today. Sorry if this is not the right thread to post the below query.
> My Ielts score (7 each) gets invalidated on Jan 12th and I would lose my 5 points, taking me back to 55 points.So is it wise enough to apply for this nomination. I assume my application will be declined if am not successful in producing band 7 again before Jan 12th 2016. In case of rejection of 190 application , am I allowed to pursue 189 later(after achieving band 7)?.
> Can someone guide me or throw some light on the process involved here?
> ...


I think there should be a priority processing. Could you write to them and find out ?


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> I think there should be a priority processing. Could you write to them and find out ?


Check this out Rajesh. I happen to take out this from one of the FAQs. I think this should apply to you as well

4. I was invited to apply for NSW nomination and will soon lose points for age. This would reduce my total points to below 60. Will this affect my eligibility for the subclass 190 visa?

Yes, you must be eligible to claim at least 60 points at the time that NSW nominates you in SkillSelect. If you have applied for NSW nomination and will soon lose points for age, please notify us as soon as possible by sending an email to [email protected].

Link - FAQ after you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Yes correct got the invite to apply for NSW nomination on Dec 3rd,applied on 8th got the approval today


Got my invitation to apply on dec 3 and applied dec 4...but still no luck for my approval today 😔... Lucky you..Congrats!


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Thanks for your prompt response.
> my SRN was 68**.


Hi Raj - Thanks for sharing.

Cd/others - So I think the SRN tracking doesn't make sense now  

We are 65* and are not invited, don't think the series matter anymore.

May be depends on CO allotted for each application and how fast they process.

Raj, you should thank your CO mate for the new year gift


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi anyone got latest invitation from nsw 190 for july month? 55 +5? Please add the detail of latest invitation for the last invited month friends.


----------



## boroonmahanta (Oct 23, 2015)

Raj2212 said:


> Yes correct got the invite to apply for NSW nomination on Dec 3rd,applied on 8th got the approval today


Brilliant news - all the best! Happy holidays!


----------



## boroonmahanta (Oct 23, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Yes 645* was provided to me by a person who received the invite yesterday.
> 
> Let's wait for Raj to provide his SRN, as per his post he applied on 08th Dec and got invited today.


If we have moved from 645* to 68** - thats 350 SRNs in one day! Huge!


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

boroonmahanta said:


> If we have moved from 645* to 68** - thats 350 SRNs in one day! Huge!



No Boroon it's not the case, i have not got invite and my SRN is 653* so I don't think they are inviting by SRN no and Andy is proved right when he mentioned that it depends on CO rather than SRN.


----------



## boroonmahanta (Oct 23, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> No Boroon it's not the case, i have not got invite and my SRN is 653* so I don't think they are inviting by SRN no and Andy is proved right when he mentioned that it depends on CO rather than SRN.


Understand Krish - thanks! :fingerscrossed: now!


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

*ICT BA 60 Points*

Is there any ICT BA with 60+5 SS who has got an invite this year after July'15.


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi - Thanks for your reply.
> Can you please explain on the below,
> EOI 12days after filling CV? --> Are you saying once you submitted all the details,paid 300$ you got invite from NSW(meaning the status in EOI) changed to INVITED in 12days?
> 
> ...


Hi There

I could see from your signature that you had applied for 189 and 190 both. I have one query, i had applied for 189 on 4th dec with 60 points , all i can see from forum that , only till 19 june , 60 pointers had been picked up. i dont see this coming my way sometime soon. i was considering to apply for 190 as well.

My query is :
1) Can i go ahead and file sepaarate EOI with 190 and wait for the invitation.
2) OR Shall i update my existing 189 EOI to add 190 .
3) is it unlawful to lodge multiple EOIs with same ACS result and occupation. 261311

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Simeono34 (Jun 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> No Boroon it's not the case, i have not got invite and my SRN is 653* so I don't think they are inviting by SRN no and Andy is proved right when he mentioned that it depends on CO rather than SRN.



Hi krish4aus, I have been busy with work, just to inform I got nsw approval yesterday, SRN is 644* . Super happy now as 189 is now a mess, EOI moving for just 2 days in the last round for non pro rata occupation. So glad I went for nsw!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

Experts 

please reply to my queries.. i really need your advice.

thanks a lot...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Hi krish4aus, I have been busy with work, just to inform I got nsw approval yesterday, SRN is 644* . Super happy now as 189 is now a mess, EOI moving for just 2 days in the last round for non pro rata occupation. So glad I went for nsw! Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Congrats! 

Please update your status in the tracker.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Oz_Jmd said:


> Experts
> 
> please reply to my queries.. i really need your advice.
> 
> thanks a lot...


You can file multiple EOIs. So if you are going in for NSW, file a new one and select NSW


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

mansikhanna83 said:


> Is there any ICT BA with 60+5 SS who has got an invite this year after July'15.


Can someone please help me with this info??


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Approvals*

So today seems Approval day rather than invites from NSW.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mansikhanna83 said:


> Can someone please help me with this info??


I dont remember seeing anyone with 60+


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Oz_Jmd said:


> Hi There
> 
> I could see from your signature that you had applied for 189 and 190 both. I have one query, i had applied for 189 on 4th dec with 60 points , all i can see from forum that , only till 19 june , 60 pointers had been picked up. i dont see this coming my way sometime soon. i was considering to apply for 190 as well.
> 
> ...


Hello Mate,

It's a long story but to keep it short, I was very excited to get 60points and was hoping to get an invite pretty soon for 189 but it never happened, the backlog was not cleared in Oct round and is moving better now. 

As you see in my signature, I took a decision to apply for 190 after the 189 disappointment , within a month's time I got the nomination and now waiting for an invite.

With 60 points and your DOE it will be a long wait for 189. It has moved till Jun 19-20 so if you do your math you will realise how long your wait is going to be.

To answer you query from my context, I filed 2 different EOI as I wanted to keep both separate and nothing else.

2)You can also update the existing one but I have not done that so can't comment on the process but most of our members have done that.

3) As per policies you can submit more than 1 EOI and it is legal,allowed so don't worry about. I know a person who applied for 3 different states and 189 

Good luck with your process and wish you a speedy invite.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Simeono34 said:


> Hi krish4aus, I have been busy with work, just to inform I got nsw approval yesterday, SRN is 644* . Super happy now as 189 is now a mess, EOI moving for just 2 days in the last round for non pro rata occupation. So glad I went for nsw!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very happy for your Sim, hope we can join you soon and thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> You can file multiple EOIs. So if you are going in for NSW, file a new one and select NSW


Thanks ...


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> It's a long story but to keep it short, I was very excited to get 60points and was hoping to get an invite pretty soon for 189 but it never happened, the backlog was not cleared in Oct round and is moving better now.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the detail explanation.

Even i am very disappointed with the way 189 -60 pointers are being picked up ...
I would be going in for NSW. 

Thanks and best of luck for your next steps..


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Oz_Jmd said:


> Thanks a lot for the detail explanation.
> 
> Even i am very disappointed with the way 189 -60 pointers are being picked up ...
> I would be going in for NSW.
> ...


but it is not a big disappointment. Unless you are in a hurry, 6 months waiting is not a losing game either.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Any hope for 55+5 pointers in coming months?


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi 

I applied for NSW SS on 22 November , with 60 points for BA 261111 CATEGORY . Do you see some chances ? In the meanwhile i have an offer to apply for TASMANIA SS 190,[ i have a 3 months contract job offer through some personal connection ] but there are almost no other ICT jobs in tasmania . what do you think ? should i wait for NSW SS ? :juggle:



krish4aus said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> It's a long story but to keep it short, I was very excited to get 60points and was hoping to get an invite pretty soon for 189 but it never happened, the backlog was not cleared in Oct round and is moving better now.
> 
> ...


----------



## attahmad (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi All,
Anybody got NSW invitation recently for 23311 with 55+5 points? Please reply.

Cheers,


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi,
I have applied on 14th September with same points as you and still waiting for the invitation.

Regards[

QUOTE=mukeshsharma;8971354]Hi 

I applied for NSW SS on 22 November , with 60 points for BA 261111 CATEGORY . Do you see some chances ? In the meanwhile i have an offer to apply for TASMANIA SS 190,[ i have a 3 months contract job offer through some personal connection ] but there are almost no other ICT jobs in tasmania . what do you think ? should i wait for NSW SS ? :juggle:[/QUOTE]


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes I got invitation on this month 9th .


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Congratulations,

Can you please tell me the Occupation Codes and Points.



danielm said:


> Yes I got invitation on this month 9th .


----------



## Sanzee (Nov 4, 2015)

I am 65+5 Business Analyst DOE- 26th October and still waiting.

I do not understand their criteria :disappointed:



mansikhanna83 said:


> mansikhanna83 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any ICT BA with 60+5 SS who has got an invite this year after July'15.
> ...


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

Steiger said:


> but it is not a big disappointment. Unless you are in a hurry, 6 months waiting is not a losing game either.


May be I am in hurry  but I don't want any surprises in July 2016 ...:confused2:


----------



## attahmad (Sep 4, 2015)

Can you please give your occupation code with points?



danielm said:


> Yes I got invitation on this month 9th .


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

342313 electronic trades


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

What will happen next after submitted the sponsorship application to the states ?


----------



## deep07 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello guys,
Doe 11/07/15, 60+5 SS n 261313 category. Can I contact nsw as many people who applied after me got their invites (same category). Is there anything I can do with this?
Thanks,
Pradeep.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

deep07 said:


> Hello guys, Doe 11/07/15, 60+5 SS n 261313 category. Can I contact nsw as many people who applied after me got their invites (same category). Is there anything I can do with this? Thanks, Pradeep.


No.

They would invite based in their selection criteria.


----------



## Roul987 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have been a silent follower of this group ever since I decided to try for Australian PR.

Just wanted to inform all that I received NSW invite yesterday evening 3pm. Might be helpful for those who are waiting.

My details below:

Age : 30
Education : 15
English: 10
Experience : 5(Australian Exp) - Total 5 years( 1.4years skilled exp according to ACS)


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Roul987 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this group ever since I decided to try for Australian PR.
> 
> ...


What is your ANZSCO code and application date for NSW state nomination.


----------



## itsmejai (Oct 11, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Very happy for your Sim, hope we can join you soon and thanks for keeping us informed.


Hello Krish,

My signature apprx match yours. Do you see any luck for 190 in Jan - 16? 

I heard that processing time for software engineer category is more. In the meanwhile, there are people clearing PCC and medicals. What do you say? Should we consider doing that?

Regards,
Jai

===========
Category - Software Engineer
189 EOI - Submitted - 18/09/2015
190 EOI - Submitted - 08/11/2015
NSW submission - 04/12/2015
Invite - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Roul987 (Apr 21, 2015)

skharoon said:


> What is your ANZSCO code and application date for NSW state nomination.


ANZCO code -Software Engineer 261313
EOI -29 August 2015


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

It will be a long wait now for me to wait till 4 jan for my approval


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> It will be a long wait now for me to wait till 4 jan for my approval


Your signature is wrong.. You put 27/12 on your last submission


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

Dear Members,

Could you pls share your feedback on the below situation.

EOI: DOE 11-12-15
Occupation: Electronics Engineer
Points: 55+5
Age: 30
Qualification: 15
Exp: 10
Language: PTE - L72 W72 S81 R60 - Competent

JDESAI, andreyx108b Bros please share your experience...

Regards & All the best.......


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sfaridi said:


> Dear Members, Could you pls share your feedback on the below situation. EOI: DOE 11-12-15 Occupation: Electronics Engineer Points: 55+5 Age: 30 Qualification: 15 Exp: 10 Language: PTE - L72 W72 S81 R60 - Competent JDESAI, andreyx108b Bros please share your experience... Regards & All the best.......


Mate, you have a chance, and a fare chance... but... If you are in rush, your Reading in PtE needs to be improved...


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> Your signature is wrong.. You put 27/12 on your last submission


Thanks I corrected it now


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, you have a chance, and a fare chance... but... If you are in rush, your Reading in PtE needs to be improved...


Thanks bro for your confidence booster...I am not in a rush...but keeping my finger crossed...I wish your words come true soon..


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

sfaridi said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Could you pls share your feedback on the below situation.
> 
> ...


Go for pte again buddy, five marks no big deal. That is your best bid.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Go for pte again buddy, five marks no big deal. That is your best bid.


Agree.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Seniors,

What are chances for Software engineer (261313) with 55 + 5 points (Proficient english ) ?
I do see many people with 60 + 5 are now getting invitation with proficient English(10 points). My point break down is 

Age : 30
PTE: 10
Education : 15
SS: 5
Work: 0

I know it is a long process which includes many criterias. Having more than 3k people to invite in next 6 months...What are my chances ?

Regards


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Mechanical 233512*

Hi Folks,

I have updated my EOI, points distribution as(Mechanical Engineer)

1)Age---30
2)Edu---15
3)PTE---10
4)Exp---05
5)S.S----05
Total-----*65*

When will i get invite and i am onshore applicant?? Will somebody please throw light on my circumstances??Thanks

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Rizwan125 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have updated my EOI, points distribution as(Mechanical Engineer)
> 
> ...


You have better and faster invite chances with 189. Lodge 189 too.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

pradyush said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> What are chances for Software engineer (261313) with 55 + 5 points (Proficient english ) ?
> I do see many people with 60 + 5 are now getting invitation with proficient English(10 points). My point break down is
> ...



Hello Praydush,

I have the same situation.. just not so sure if we will get invite next year early or no. :juggle:


----------



## leoleeumel (Dec 20, 2015)

Dear all members, 

I am currently on 65 for both General Accountant and External Auditor, you all know that now accountant need 70 to get an immediate invitation. 

Since the immigration agent is charging me $1650 for basic EOI lodging and an extra $1000 for NSW State Nomination. After doing some research I found it might be possible for me apply for it on my own, but just need to confirm it here. 

Under the new NSW government policy, all that I need to do is to select the box of "in which state or territory would the client be seeking nomination from?" right? 

Then all I need to do is to just patiently wait for the invitation is that correct ? We no longer need to fight for places like we used to do, but are being screened by the state government?


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

leoleeumel said:


> Dear all members,
> 
> I am currently on 65 for both General Accountant and External Auditor, you all know that now accountant need 70 to get an immediate invitation.
> 
> ...


you are absolutely right, the whole process of filling an EOI or applying for state sponsorship is simple, easy and self explanatory. you can apply by yourself. i know most of the consultant are there to just grab money. There had been number of cases where client's visa had been denied only because of the leniency and incompetency shown by the agents.


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

leoleeumel said:


> Dear all members,
> 
> I am currently on 65 for both General Accountant and External Auditor, you all know that now accountant need 70 to get an immediate invitation.
> 
> ...



Actually a big YES....
First, did you finish your assessment for your qualification? If everything is done, and you are on the EOI step, just go to this link

SkillSelect

You will see everything you need on that link, the docs needed, the process.. And no need to pay for eoi. Except if you are also applying for nsw but you will pay only when you are already invited to apply, for 300 aud only. Another advantage is that you will have personal access on your acct. a little effort on this will save you lots of money. Goodluck!


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

@leoleeumel 
Make a different eoi acct on each visa you will apply, 1 acct for visa 189 and another acct for 190, tick only one state, if you another state, make another acct for this. Best of luck


----------



## leoleeumel (Dec 20, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> @leoleeumel
> Make a different eoi acct on each visa you will apply, 1 acct for visa 189 and another acct for 190, tick only one state, if you another state, make another acct for this. Best of luck


But I am applying under both Accounting and Auditing, does that mean I have to have 4 accounts?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just create TWO EOI's:


First EOI for Accounting | In this select both 189 and 190


First EOI for Auditing | In this select both 189 and 190


For the following questions for BOTH the EOI's do was following:

*Preferred locations within Australia*

In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? *Ans* - Select the STATE to which you want to apply e.g. NSW





leoleeumel said:


> But I am applying under both Accounting and Auditing, does that mean I have to have 4 accounts?


----------



## leoleeumel (Dec 20, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> leoleeumel said:
> 
> 
> > Dear all members,
> ...



If I am invited to apply, it says I need to apply with a ?RESUME? 

Are there any examples with such resume? Or my simple student resume will work ? Because I don't have any accounting relevant working experience.

Would my application be rejected even if I am invited ??


----------



## leoleeumel (Dec 20, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Just create TWO EOI's:
> 
> 
> First EOI for Accounting | In this select both 189 and 190
> ...





But Pasautio ( the gentlemen above) says I should separate the 189 and 190 application? Is there an incentive for me to do that ?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey NSW 190 mates
I have come across a curious case of SS based on information from myimmitracker and this thread. We all know that english is preferred over experience for NSW SS. But in case of civil engineer one of our expat forum member friezo got inviation at 55+5 points before ozengineer who too had 55+5 points. But ozengineer had proficient english 10 points and zero points for experience and friezo had 10 points from experience with competent english. So in this case it is totally opposite to criteria of NSW. Can anyone explain this? Am I missing something?
No offence to the friezo who got inviation, I just want to dicuss for better understanding for my case.


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

leoleeumel said:


> If I am invited to apply, it says I need to apply with a ?RESUME?
> 
> Are there any examples with such resume? Or my simple student resume will work ? Because I don't have any accounting relevant working experience.
> 
> Would my application be rejected even if I am invited ??


Yes you can have four.. If you have 2 different occupation, does it mean you have both assessed by the authority? Beacused it is one of the reqt in nsw, the result from assessing body...and ielts result.. Resume is ok in any way. So far, accdg to what ive read, no one denied when they pay for nomination as long as you will provide true documents needed. By the way here's the link to nsw, you need to provide docs because when you receive invi for nomination you will have 14 days only to apply.

NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you read my post carefully I have NOT suggested to separate out 189 and 190 EOI's.

INSTEAD separate it per Occupation Code.






Jeeten#80 said:


> Just create TWO EOI's:
> 
> 
> First EOI for Accounting | In this select both 189 and 190
> ...





leoleeumel said:


> But Pasautio ( the gentlemen above) says I should separate the 189 and 190 application? Is there an incentive for me to do that ?


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Hey NSW 190 mates
> I have come across a curious case of SS based on information from myimmitracker and this thread. We all know that english is preferred over experience for NSW SS. But in case of civil engineer one of our expat forum member friezo got inviation at 55+5 points before ozengineer who too had 55+5 points. But ozengineer had proficient english 10 points and zero points for experience and friezo had 10 points from experience with competent english. So in this case it is totally opposite to criteria of NSW. Can anyone explain this? Am I missing something?
> No offence to the friezo who got inviation, I just want to dicuss for better understanding for my case.


Doesnt matter which one is first to consider because there is really no basis. All you need to do is just apply your eoi, wait and pray hard  many friends i know , ce, have 55 with different points in english and work, but still they were invited within a month, others in just 8 days. As for myself, ce draftsperson, got invited with 55 competent english and 15pts work, for just 9 days. Hope this help. Goodluck.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

It's all about luck friends. So many people received invit. Without no reason. Just 55+5 points in any occupation. And many people r still waiting since 10 to 12 months with the same point and same critaria without any reason. Nsw did not send invit. to each and every one. They might select rendomly. Becsuse in dibp site they mention that , u might be selected to invite. Tell me what foes it mean by that? Do they really send the invit. whom they like most? Is it their criteria? Friends give me an ans.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

How many ACS people are waiting to get invite since 6 months. I mean doi july month. Points 55+5... 2613..


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> Doesnt matter which one is first to consider because there is really no basis. All you need to do is just apply your eoi, wait and pray hard  many friends i know , ce, have 55 with different points in english and work, but still they were invited within a month, others in just 8 days. As for myself, ce draftsperson, got invited with 55 competent english and 15pts work, for just 9 days. Hope this help. Goodluck.


There must be some criteria. It cant be random mate.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

djdoller said:


> It's all about luck friends. So many people received invit. Without no reason. Just 55+5 points in any occupation. And many people r still waiting since 10 to 12 months with the same point and same critaria without any reason. Nsw did not send invit. to each and every one. They might select rendomly. Becsuse in dibp site they mention that , u might be selected to invite. Tell me what foes it mean by that? Do they really send the invit. whom they like most? Is it their criteria? Friends give me an ans.


They do not select randomly. That is sure. I havent come across many cases where they have not followed their set preference criteria except this one of civil engg. There might be some answer to this one as well.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

You are right bro. There are criteria for 190, but sometimes we have to doubt on nsw because so many are waiting for invite and many got in may month with 55+5. Dont know what nsw want?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

djdoller said:


> You are right bro. There are criteria for 190, but sometimes we have to doubt on nsw because so many are waiting for invite and many got in may month with 55+5. Dont know what nsw want?


In may month they were only left with less than 1000 invites so not everyone could be invited then. But the above case of one candidate who was invited over the other candidate with better english is something I think is against their criteria.


----------



## leoleeumel (Dec 20, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you read my post carefully I have NOT suggested to separate out 189 and 190 EOI's.
> 
> INSTEAD separate it per Occupation Code.
> 
> ...



No, I mean another person, Pasautio, in the post above yours suggest me to also separate the 189 and 190's EOI, and I wonder why would he recommend me to do so.

I do know that one cannot have both occupation in one EOI, but I also heard that in one EOI, if you get invited for 190 you won't get invited for 189 anymore is that correct ? 

I am just not clear about the pros and cons of separating them or not.


----------



## leoleeumel (Dec 20, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> leoleeumel said:
> 
> 
> > If I am invited to apply, it says I need to apply with a ?RESUME?
> ...



Hi sir, the gentlemen below ur post suggest me not to separate the 189 and 190 EOI, I am really confused here. 

What are the pros and cons for separating them or not ? 

4 seems to be a lot and might disturb the system I suppose ?


----------



## leoleeumel (Dec 20, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> leoleeumel said:
> 
> 
> > If I am invited to apply, it says I need to apply with a ?RESUME?
> ...


Okay I have check the list and they are the following :

1. Bio-data page of your passport ? please do not scan the entire passport.

2. Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.

3. English language ability results ? IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.

4. Educational qualifications ? certificates and academic transcripts.

5. Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.

6. Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.




I am particularly confused with 6th, so now I know that a resume probably wouldn't matter much. 

But what are included in the 6th one, does it require me to include things like brirth certificate, body check, criminal record etc?


----------



## leoleeumel (Dec 20, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> @leoleeumel
> Make a different eoi acct on each visa you will apply, 1 acct for visa 189 and another acct for 190, tick only one state, if you another state, make another acct for this. Best of luck





Jeeten#80 said:


> Just create TWO EOI's:
> 
> 
> First EOI for Accounting | In this select both 189 and 190
> ...


Guys I am just confused here, you are suggesting the opposite thing, should I separate the 189 and 190 or not ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Actually many people submit only One EOI for 189 and 190 for same Occupation.

In your case you are trying for 2 Occupation codes, so just submit One EOI per Occupation code.

AND then in these EOI's include both 189 and 190.

There are no pros and cons in doing so. You should be good as you are just trying to enhance your Invite chances.






leoleeumel said:


> No, I mean another person, Pasautio, in the post above yours suggest me to also separate the 189 and 190's EOI, and I wonder why would he recommend me to do so.
> 
> I do know that one cannot have both occupation in one EOI, but I also heard that in one EOI, if you get invited for 190 you won't get invited for 189 anymore is that correct ?
> 
> I am just not clear about the pros and cons of separating them or not.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Anyone received NSW invite for ICT BA 261111 category in december ? I applied with 60 pints [ 55 + 5 ]


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi pradyush and abdhabi, I saw your post and you can include me as well with 55points with pte 10 and 0 work experience. I guess we might have to wait till may with 55 points.. I will get additional 5 points for work by April. Anyways, all we can do is wait and pray that we get an invite as early as possible come next year.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello guys, I have a doubt that If I update my CV, will my EOI date change ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hello guys, I have a doubt that If I update my CV, will my EOI date change ?


How you gonna update it in EOI?


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

leoleeumel said:


> Okay I have check the list and they are the following :
> 
> 1. Bio-data page of your passport ? please do not scan the entire passport.
> 
> ...


6. Other evidence is when you are claiming experience, you need to send like coe or statement of service, payslip, tax if applicabke .. But according to you, you dont have experience so its ok not to include this one.


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

leoleeumel said:


> No, I mean another person, Pasautio, in the post above yours suggest me to also separate the 189 and 190's EOI, and I wonder why would he recommend me to do so.
> 
> I do know that one cannot have both occupation in one EOI, but I also heard that in one EOI, if you get invited for 190 you won't get invited for 189 anymore is that correct ?
> 
> I am just not clear about the pros and cons of separating them or not.


Ok, just make 2 acct for diff occupation  with 189 and 190.. But they said if you tick 2 state, some state will think you are not really interested on theirs so focus on one state. After you got invitation for 190, you can still wait for 189 but there is time limit in every invitation, so be aware of that.


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Gretting to all,
i submitted my eoi on 27/10/2015 category 261312 with 65 points for 489 visa (family sponsored).SA
can someone tell me how much time is expected for invitation for this visa as I'm unable to find much information regarding this. Thanks in advance. please reply asap.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

sanjay kumar said:


> Gretting to all,
> i submitted my eoi on 27/10/2015 category 261312 with 65 points for 489 visa (family sponsored).SA
> can someone tell me how much time is expected for invitation for this visa as I'm unable to find much information regarding this. Thanks in advance. please reply asap.


For 2613 group no 489 fs invitations will be given. Please read skill select.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

OZbeckons said:


> Hi,
> 
> Only NSW can answer your question since there is no clear trend that can be analyzed.
> I myself am a 60-pointer Analyst Programmer and luckily got the invite within 12 days but there are others in the queue who have been waiting for months. So, it's really on a case-by-case basis.



Hi, may I ask for you point break ? 

U have your CO allocation very fast. We shared the same point score but I would like to know your point break to predict my case . 

Thank you


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> How you gonna update it in EOI?


My agent requested my resume at the time of lodging EOI for 190. So is it not a mandatory step?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> My agent requested my resume at the time of lodging EOI for 190. So is it not a mandatory step?


They usually request it, but they will use it once you are invited - to apply for nomination and/or visa lodge


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dear All,

Do you have any stats for last year's 190 visa and 189 visa. Just want to understand the last year trend for 55 pointers for SS approval and visa grant there after.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> Hello Praydush,
> 
> I have the same situation.. just not so sure if we will get invite next year early or no. :juggle:


Hope we will get it by march or I have to go 489 FS as my sister leaves in WA :juggle:


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> Hello Praydush,
> 
> I have the same situation.. just not so sure if we will get invite next year early or no. :juggle:





ozpunjabi said:


> For 2613 group no 489 fs invitations will be given. Please read skill select.


Hi OZ, I don't think what you are saying is true. I have seen people in other forums getting FS 489 visa with 2613 group. If you are sure can you give us the skill select link ?

Regards,
Pradyush


----------



## leoleeumel (Dec 20, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> They usually request it, but they will use it once you are invited - to apply for nomination and/or visa lodge


Are there any special requirement for the CV, like what things are expected there ?


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Guys, i have a query, i have already had the positive ACS assessment with bachelors degree equalency on it, after six months i have completed 2 yrs Australian education (2 relavent diplomas).

To claim Australian education points do I need to get the assessment again.? 

Please note: my skilled assessment is with graduation degree not with these diplomas.

Can anyone shade some light? Thanks.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

I have submitted my EOI today for 261313 (Software Engineer).
For 189 with 55 points and for 190 with 60 points for NSW (55 + 5 points).

Filed - Onshore
Originally from India.

Age - 30 points
Graduation - 15 points
PTE - 10 points

Please add my name in the list as well.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

sahilchaudhary said:


> I have submitted my EOI today for 261313 (Software Engineer).
> For 189 with 55 points and for 190 with 60 points for NSW (55 + 5 points).
> 
> Filed - Onshore
> ...


I think there is some misunderstandings here. With 55 points you cannot apply for 189 visa. Therefore, your DOE would not be applicable in this case.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I think there is some misunderstandings here. With 55 points you cannot apply for 189 visa. Therefore, your DOE would not be applicable in this case.


Yes, I am aware of it.
I have applied, but I would not be considered for the rounds, I think.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Include me too......


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Sanzee said:


> I am 65+5 Business Analyst DOE- 26th October and still waiting.
> 
> I do not understand their criteria :disappointed:


I have also applied on 17 Sep'15 with same points but no invite, all I am trying to understand is that, have they sent any invites to 60+5 SS this year which is after July'15.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi pradyush and abdhabi, I saw your post and you can include me as well with 55points with pte 10 and 0 work experience. I guess we might have to wait till may with 55 points.. I will get additional 5 points for work by April. Anyways, all we can do is wait and pray that we get an invite as early as possible come next year.


I am also in the same boat.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Hi OZ, I don't think what you are saying is true. I have seen people in other forums getting FS 489 visa with 2613 group. If you are sure can you give us the skill select link ?
> 
> Regards,
> Pradyush


open any round's results.
Here the link for latest one
SkillSelect 4 December 2015 Round Results

Read this information
Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the below occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each monthly invitation round over the 2015-16 programme year. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations:

ICT Business and Systems Analysts 2611
Accountants 2211
Software and Applications Programmers 2613

The points scor​e and the visa date of effect cut-off for the above occupations in the 4 December​ 2015 invitation round is as follows. Below points score and visa date of effect is for Skilled Independent (subclass 189).

Many candidates sc189 are waiting with 60 points and will not get cleared this year. 
My advise will be to try 489 SS or 190 SS.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> open any round's results.
> Here the link for latest one
> SkillSelect 4 December 2015 Round Results
> 
> ...


Paaji

Could you please explain in layman terms about this pro-rata basis invitations. I am an ICT BA candidate with 65 points and with DOE of 11 Nov 2015 for 189


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> It will be a long wait now for me to wait till 4 jan for my approval


Same here, it's going to be some wait.

I know they are on vacation but did any one get invite/approval today or last friday.

Please share your SRN


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Yes, I am aware of it.
> I have applied, but I would not be considered for the rounds, I think.



Yes. This can be a good plan as the DOE will automatically change when your points go up. I might try this well. I get 5 more points in 13 January and I should make EOI available. now


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello,
How's NSW priortize candidates wrt language
Competent,proficient or as per individual band scores
E.g one have 7.5,7,6.5,6.5
And second have 6.5,6,6,6
Both r competent level ,who will be prefer if second one have more work experience.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Paaji
> 
> Could you please explain in layman terms about this pro-rata basis invitations. I am an ICT BA candidate with 65 points and with DOE of 11 Nov 2015 for 189


That information was for 489 FS visa. For you, I think you will get invitation in next 2 months with 65 points if ceilings lasted. You should do some research or see myimmitracker to know the applicants with better score or earlier date of effects in EOI and plan accordingly.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> That information was for 489 FS visa. For you, I think you will get invitation in next 2 months with 65 points if ceilings lasted. You should do some research or see myimmitracker to know the applicants with better score or earlier date of effects in EOI and plan accordingly.


Thanks for that. I just viewed the tracker and when sorted as per points, I come second in the list with a DOE of 11 Nov 2015. Hope I get the invite in the coming rounds


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> open any round's results.
> Here the link for latest one
> SkillSelect 4 December 2015 Round Results
> 
> ...


Thanks OZ. That means my only bet is NSW with 55+5 with proficient english :juggle:

One more question regarding FS, with FS pints , I wil have 65. With 65 too i wont get a call up ?May be I am nor understanding skill select language properly ?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello,
How's NSW priortize candidates wrt language
Competent,proficient or as per individual band scores
E.g one have 7.5,7,6.5,6.5
And second have 6.5,6,6,6
Both r competent level ,who will be prefer if second one have more work experience.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello,
> How's NSW priortize candidates wrt language
> Competent,proficient or as per individual band scores
> E.g one have 7.5,7,6.5,6.5
> ...


The one with more work experience.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Seriously I am also anxious and feeling frustrated to wait for a long time when I see my docs are genuine and others with late docs. Submission got NSW approval.

Usually they take 2 weeks as per last few months trend but this is a long time for people who got invite on 26-Nov 

Any hope ??



krish4aus said:


> kavimate85 said:
> 
> 
> > It will be a long wait now for me to wait till 4 jan for my approval
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Seriously I am also anxious and feeling frustrated to wait for a long time when I see my docs are genuine and others with late docs. Submission got NSW approval. Usually they take 2 weeks as per last few months trend but this is a long time for people who got invite on 26-Nov Any hope ??


They usually take between 2-6 weeks, i would not worry.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Seriously I am also anxious and feeling frustrated to wait for a long time when I see my docs are genuine and others with late docs. Submission got NSW approval.
> 
> Usually they take 2 weeks as per last few months trend but this is a long time for people who got invite on 26-Nov
> 
> Any hope ??


There is more than a hope dude so no worries but it would have been good if we had got the invite before Christmas.

At least this anxiety would have come down. If you are tracking the 189 (like me) you will not feel frustrated, mainly because of the backlog 

I hope they can sent our invites once they are back in office on 4th


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> They usually take between 2-6 weeks, i would not worry.


Andy - You got it in 4 weeks isn't it?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> There is more than a hope dude so no worries but it would have been good if we had got the invite before Christmas. At least this anxiety would have come down. If you are tracking the 189 (like me) you will not feel frustrated, mainly because of the backlog  I hope they can sent our invites once they are back in office on 4th


Yep, 4 weeks and 2 days i think.


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello Seniors...

I have applied to the EOI and my points is 60 for 189 and 60+5 for 190 NSW Visa Date of effect is 13 dec 2015 5.30 AM.
I have applied for 261313 - Software Engineer
ACS done (5.5 years - 2 years = 3.5 years as per ACS) 
PTE A done 74 overall score ( L71 R77 W70 S87 )
Education - Bachelors in Computer Engineering and Diploma in Industrial Electronics
Age 29

Could any of the seniors please help me for my queries?
1. How do I track currently what Visa DOE is in place and what points... (approximate if not accurate)
2. How does the process work now after I submitted EOI.
3. With 65 points, (60+5), how soon I get an invite from NSW.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ni****gandhi said:


> Hello Seniors...
> 
> I have applied to the EOI and my points is 60 for 189 and 60+5 for 190 NSW.
> I have applied for 261313 - Software Engineer
> ...


Hi Ni****,

190 is difficult to track and priority is given to points-->English level-->Experience. You can see my signature and calculate yours but it will be difficult to point when you will get.

For 189, the backlog is cleared till 19-20th June so get ready for a long wait.

Hope you have got some idea now.


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Ni****,
> 
> 190 is difficult to track and priority is given to points-->English level-->Experience. You can see my signature and calculate yours but it will be difficult to point when you will get.
> 
> ...


Great thanks for the info Krish. Now I see from your signature that your Visa DOE is 26 10 and your Invite date is 26 11. So 1 month of wait for NSW SS. Correct me if m wrong? 

Can I expect the same months duration for 190 invite?

189 I am clear as the info is published in SkillSelect site. 


So again, Can I expect the same 1 to 2 months duration for 190 invite?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ni****gandhi said:


> Great thanks for the info Krish. Now I see from your signature that your Visa DOE is 26 10 and your Invite date is 26 11. So 1 month of wait for NSW SS. Correct me if m wrong?
> 
> Can I expect the same months duration for 190 invite?
> 
> ...


Going by the past month's trend, Yes you can(my personal view). Also as NSW have got a lot of invites(I read in this forum) you have a bright chance.

However, I hope you understand this is a calculated assumption. You can workout accordingly. Good luck.


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Greeting to all,
Eoi - 26/08/2015
categoery - 261312
Points- 55+5 (nsw ss) - 190
No invite till yet.
Any idea when i will get invite?
kindly clear me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

sanjay kumar said:


> Greeting to all,
> Eoi - 26/08/2015
> categoery - 261312
> Points- 55+5 (nsw ss) - 190
> ...


What is your IELTS or PTE score and number of years experience?


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi, My points are 55+5 (nsw ss) - 190.
I am planning to claim partner points for extra 5, but my wife's exp is in Marketing Specialist	(225113) which is not in NSW CSOL. Can I still apply and claim for it?

IELTS - L6.5 R6.0 W7.5 S7.0
Exp 5 Yrs (ACS)


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hi, My points are 55+5 (nsw ss) - 190.
> I am planning to claim partner points for extra 5, but my wife's exp is in Marketing Specialist	(225113) which is not in NSW CSOL. Can I still apply and claim for it?
> 
> IELTS - L6.5 R6.0 W7.5 S7.0
> Exp 5 Yrs (ACS)



I am not sure about 5 extra points coming from you wife's side. Although I can suggest based on the IELTS score you have. I can suggest that you appear for PTE Academic and score 65+ in each section. With that you can claim 10 extra points and definitely chance to crack in 189 and 190 both. 

PTE is comparatively easy than IELTS and scoring 65 in each is not a problem.

Give you thought. All the best.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

ni****gandhi said:


> I am not sure about 5 extra points coming from you wife's side. Although I can suggest based on the IELTS score you have. I can suggest that you appear for PTE Academic and score 65+ in each section. With that you can claim 10 extra points and definitely chance to crack in 189 and 190 both.
> 
> PTE is comparatively easy than IELTS and scoring 65 in each is not a problem.
> 
> Give you thought. All the best.


Sure Ni****, I will try PTE.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Thanks OZ. That means my only bet is NSW with 55+5 with proficient english :juggle:
> 
> One more question regarding FS, with FS pints , I wil have 65. With 65 too i wont get a call up ?May be I am nor understanding skill select language properly ?


489 marks come into play after 189 invites are sent. Higher scorers among all 489 candidates get invites. But the thing is after 189 invites no places will be left for 489.
Now why this is pro rata. Because if they try to send invites to 60 pointers also occupation ceiling will not last even for a month.


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

I have also 55+5 pointer and competent english, work exp 14 yrs.
electronics engineer, EOI 10th July 2015.
Expert advice when i could get my invitation.


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

i posted long time ago and i cant find my post and i dont know if someone answered my questions.

my acs will expire soon.. do i need to renew it even im still working with the same company?

please answer. thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

liverloverboy said:


> i posted long time ago and i cant find my post and i dont know if someone answered my questions. my acs will expire soon.. do i need to renew it even im still working with the same company? please answer. thanks


Yes.

Does not matter where you work.

The acs is valid for 2 years.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello guys

One help 
I have been assigned a case officer and she is requesting for further employment evidence to prove my employment 
I have been paid salary in cash
I have already submitted cash vouchers offer letter and bonafied letter of the company
Since I am not a tax payer I don't have form 16
Please suggest which documents to submit further


----------



## Bhargav (Dec 11, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.
> 
> Does not matter where you work.
> 
> The acs is valid for 2 years.


To add more, if its a RPL Application then do we have to write new project ?

Thanks 

Bhargav


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi guys. I sent an email to them yesterday and got this automated response:

Thank you for your email. This automatic response is confirmation that we have received your email. We will contact you if we require further information.

We will have reduced staff during the Christmas and New Year holiday period and our offices will be closed on the following days:

? Friday 25 December 2015
? Monday 28 December 2015
? Tuesday 29 December 2015
? Friday 1 January 2016

Email enquiries sent to us during this period may experience a delayed response. We appreciate your patience.

Does it mean then that Dec 24 and Dec 30 are working days for them?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello andryx,
How r u?
According to u, is there any chance for 55+5 pointers non pro rata occupations in coming
Months of NSW.
Means for mechanical,electrical,electronics or engg technologists.

I had applied on 13/10/15 as Engg technologist 55+5 points
Thnx


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.
> 
> Does not matter where you work.
> 
> The acs is valid for 2 years.


I would like to know that, can anyone have two ACS for different ANZSCO code like 263111 and 262113 at the same time.?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello andryx,
How r u?
According to u, is there any chance for 55+5 pointers non pro rata occupations in coming
Months of NSW.
Means for mechanical,electrical,electronics or engg technologists.

I had applied on 13/10/15 as Engg technologist 55+5 points with competent english.
Thnx


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello guys, I updated my eoi on 30th oct.
I have applied as a general accountant and my points are now 65 for nsw 190 and 60 points for 189.

Do I have a chance to receive an invitation with 65 points for nsw 190 ?

Age: 30
English:10
Degree: 15
Work exp: 5
State sponsorship: 5
Total: 65

Thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

skharoon said:


> I would like to know that, can anyone have two ACS for different ANZSCO code like 263111 and 262113 at the same time.?


Yes.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello andryx,
> How r u?
> According to u, is there any chance for 55+5 pointers non pro rata occupations in coming
> Months of NSW.
> ...


I think yes. Between Jan and June you have a chance. However, better work on your IELTS/PTE to increase your chances.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Akon said:


> Hello guys, I updated my eoi on 30th oct.
> I have applied as a general accountant and my points are now 65 for nsw 190 and 60 points for 189.
> 
> Do I have a chance to receive an invitation with 65 points for nsw 190 ?
> ...


A lot depends on your anzsco - but, overall looks like you have a very-very decent chance.


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Andrey my anszo code is 221111, what do you think, when can i receive the invitation ?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think yes. Between Jan and June you have a chance. However, better work on your IELTS/PTE to increase your chances.


Dear andryx,

Due to hectic office schedule I am unable to do ielts/pte.
I gave these tests thrice in past but unable to achieve 7 in each.
Besides in April 2016 my experience will become 8 yrs and i will gain 5 points.
May be i would get nsw invitation with 55+5 before april 2015.

Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*190 or 189*

Hi folks,

I have created a new EOI 189,2333512(Mechanical Engineer) 

190---65 points
189---60 Points

Age:30
Deg:15
Exp:05
PTE:10
S.S :05

Total:*65*

Should i wait for 190 because 190 will take less time as compared to 189???I am on onshore applicant.Any prediction about 190?

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Rizwan125 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have created a new EOI 189,2333512(Mechanical Engineer)
> 
> ...


Go for 189 it will be quiker. Ideally u will receive invite in 1.5 months or so. For 190 u will first get nomination, spend extra 300 AUD and then wait for sometime for approval. Approval usaully come in 15 days to 2 months. Then visa lodge and wait further. In his way
189 is quicker and also you will give a chance to a 55 pointer to realise his her dreams.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Why??? Why is there this madness for certain people, such as this 65 point Mech Engineer, to apply for both 189 and 90? This makes no sense at all...


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Why??? Why is there this madness for certain people, such as this 65 point Mech Engineer, to apply for both 189 and 90? This makes no sense at all...


I am thinking of starting a thread to request/advise them for the same.


----------



## bharatbehl (Feb 10, 2015)

*Engg manager Assesment*

Hi Heat man , Can you provide me yours contact details .I want to discuss about Engg manager Assesment .



HEAT-AAM said:


> Hi,
> 
> AIM has assessed my engineering certification
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

Akon said:


> Hello guys, I updated my eoi on 30th oct.
> I have applied as a general accountant and my points are now 65 for nsw 190 and 60 points for 189.
> 
> Do I have a chance to receive an invitation with 65 points for nsw 190 ?
> ...


Hard to predict. I have been waiting since July with same points as yours without work experience.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

When will expect my invitation approved from NSW ? I had applied on 14th Dec and anyone got approved after that ?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear andryx,
> 
> Due to hectic office schedule I am unable to do ielts/pte.
> I gave these tests thrice in past but unable to achieve 7 in each.
> ...


----------



## azharshabir (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello Everyone.

I got invitation on 21st December from NSW under subclass 489 for regional sponsor. 

EOI lodge: May 2015
55+5 (SS)-NSW 190
55+10-NSW 485
Profession code: 233411-15pts
Experience: 10 pts
Age:30 pts
English: 0 competent English

In July 2016 I will get 5 extra points for experience. Meanwhile I will try to improve my English score as well. I need expert opinion about final decision whether I should go for subclass 489 route now or wait for 190 until Jan 16?. If I opt for 489, I will only get Provisional PR to live in regional areas NSW for 2 years at least. To get permanent PR, I will need to go for Subclass 887 route provided that I work there for one year within two years. Though application fees for 887 is not much compared to 489 or 190 but it is long route to get permanent PR. Is it legal to apply for PR under subclass 190 or 189 while staying in Australia under subclass 489? In this case though I need to bear the visa fees for 190 or 189 again but it will be the fastest way to get PR. 


I need to take decision as soon possible. Please experts or senior member provide your suggestion.

Regards


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Merry Christmas to All Expats.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

azharshabir said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I got invitation on 21st December from NSW under subclass 489 for regional sponsor.
> 
> ...


It is ofcourse legal to apply 190 or 189 while you are on 489. But I shall advice you to wait for 190 , or improve your english or wait until July 2016. 6 months is not very long period and going direct PR is better.


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

Go for 489. Always decide on what is in hand rather what is not.
Migration is getting stringent these days . Few occpuation are set to removed from sol and csol in 2016
Just to give a thought - what if ur occupation is removed from skill list?
What if any extra condition comes in which u will be unable to complete?

With 489 u atleast give ur self a chance. Only disadvantage is medical and longer route to pr. Still manageable . I wud always see an opportunity in hand rather than waitng for one.

Thanks


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Yes you r correct yiyeng... Have to Accept that what comes first towards us. Otherwise we never know if the rules change suddenly.


----------



## Code 31 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I have a question regarding employment assessment. I have five years of oversees experience in accounting. To apply for employment skill assessment, I need to get full assessment before lodge employment assessment application. 

Right now, I am on 485 graduate visa and I have provisional skill assessment. I don't have 7 each in ielts so is this possible that I can apply for employment assessment without 7 each in ielts or without full assessment?

Thanks


----------



## Newguy4 (Apr 11, 2014)

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> One help
> I have been assigned a case officer and she is requesting for further employment evidence to prove my employment
> ...


So any updates on your application?


----------



## amio_098 (Nov 23, 2015)

Guys,

I received invitation from NSW on 18th December, submitted my application on 22nd but the payment failed 

As per the email feedback received from NSW, they are closed till 4th January 2016 and after that they will send me a payment link. Till then waiting anxiously.

BTW, what are the rejection criteria for NSW?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amio_098 said:


> Guys, I received invitation from NSW on 18th December, submitted my application on 22nd but the payment failed  As per the email feedback received from NSW, they are closed till 4th January 2016 and after that they will send me a payment link. Till then waiting anxiously. BTW, what are the rejection criteria for NSW?


I guess - not meeting the claims made in EOI (i.e ielts, skilss assessment)

I have never seen a refusal.

The only thing: you have 2 weeks to respond to NSW invite (14 days) by the 4/01/16 - it will already be 17 dats... I hope they will accept the fact that they were on holidays.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Andrey,
I appeared for the PTE again today. I don't think I will get 79+ in all. 
What you think are the chances for 60+5SS pointers for ICT BA.
Feeling Dissappointed but can't do anything.

Regards


----------



## aspiring_aussie (Nov 11, 2015)

Akon said:


> Hi Andrey my anszo code is 221111, what do you think, when can i receive the invitation ?


Hey Akon
I have applied in same code. I applied on 11 November and got invitation to apply for NSW on 26th November. ( paid fees and submitted all docs but still awaiting approval)

The only difference is my 190 points are 70 with Superior English!!
Hope it helps..


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

aspiring_aussie said:


> Hey Akon
> I have applied in same code. I applied on 11 November and got invitation to apply for NSW on 26th November. ( paid fees and submitted all docs but still awaiting approval)
> 
> The only difference is my 190 points are 70 with Superior English!!
> Hope it helps..


LOL I love how you used "ONLY" difference. Not sure if you were being humble or...


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

mates, 

any guy got NSW invitation in telecom at 55 points?


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

What is the usually timeline for NSW ss approval after submitted ? I have submitted on 14th Dec for approval .Any guess ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Hi Andrey, I appeared for the PTE again today. I don't think I will get 79+ in all. What you think are the chances for 60+5SS pointers for ICT BA. Feeling Dissappointed but can't do anything. Regards


Mate, let us know when you get the result - i would say for 60+5 you will have to wait a bit... But still, i think you would get invite between Jan and May with 60+5.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> mates, any guy got NSW invitation in telecom at 55 points?


2-6 weeks roughly.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

danielm said:


> What is the usually timeline for NSW ss approval after submitted ? I have submitted on 14th Dec for approval .Any guess ?


It usually take 12 weeks, but one of my known gets in 1 week... u will also get it soon after opening NSW


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks mate .


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I have a feeling that 55+5 point applicants are getting further and further away from the likelihood of being invited as the system is getting increasingly more clogged. Three major reasons for that:

1) More eligible and high point applicants due to the introduction of PTE-A. Nothing to judge here. If you do well in your tests, you deserve your extra points, regardless of the subjectivity of these tests.

2) More and more people are submitting multiple EOIs (i.e 189 and one or more 190). Nothing to judge here either, unless you are one of the many applicants who submits multiple EOIs inspite of the fact that you would easily get the invitation for 189. The worst thing is that these thick-skulled candidates not only take potential slots for low point applicants -- 190 is their only option! -- but they also delay the process and often times leave their old applications hanging.

3) Finally, the most recent trend - the guys who submit their EOIs for NSW SS or any other random state, while knowing all along that they are not interested in living or working there. Increasingly more people seem to be taking state sponsored spots from legitimate candidates who have ties with or are genuinely interested in living and working in a specific state. This kind of conduct is also encouraged by some of the "senior" forumers who proudly declare, based on their own experience, that "it is just a moral obligation to stay in the sponsoring state". Please, don't come to ruin Australia with your flawed ethics, because morality is one of the reasons why this country is so great.

In conclusion: If something doesn't put you behind the bars or get you fined, it doesn't mean you should necessarily do it. Begin respecting other people and put more effort into calculating your behaviour. If you try to take advantage of current system's flaws and bend the rules, perhaps you will benefit now, but a lot of people will suffer in the future. DIBP is surely going to react to these trends at one point. Remember, one of these days you might be in the second role.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank U Mate. Will inform you the result of PTE once I get it.

Mate, let us know when you get the result - i would say for 60+5 you will have to wait a bit... But still, i think you would get invite between Jan and May with 60+5.[/QUOTE]


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

Guys,

Is there any difference (I mean, chances to be invited) in submmiting a separated EOI for 190 NSW (instead of a unique one for both 189/190 NSW) ? I'm asking this because for Victoria, it makes a huge difference. I'm not sure if NSW state sees with better judment a single EOI for 190 NSW.

Please I'd appreciate any response. Thanks!


----------



## amio_098 (Nov 23, 2015)

*What about the resume they asked for?*



andreyx108b said:


> I guess - not meeting the claims made in EOI (i.e ielts, skilss assessment)
> 
> I have never seen a refusal.
> 
> The only thing: you have 2 weeks to respond to NSW invite (14 days) by the 4/01/16 - it will already be 17 dats... I hope they will accept the fact that they were on holidays.


Hi,

Thanks for the positive words, I was wondering if the resume they asked for may have a role in selection/rejection.

About my timeline, it says I have to apply withing the SLA and I did, only payment got declined  However, the below snippet from their auto-reply email gave me hope:

"This office is closed from 18 December 2015 to 04 January 2016. If you submit an application during this time but were unable to make payment, we will contact you to request payment after 4 January 2016."

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Andrey,
the result is
Listening-76
Speaking-78
Writing-75
Reading-80

I am not sure whether I will appear in the exam 5th time or not.

Regards


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

azharshabir said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I got invitation on 21st December from NSW under subclass 489 for regional sponsor.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your invitation...bro share your PTE score. I would say go for it.


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey ganesh,
You need to preferably get a letter from the employer stating that ur salary was less than the taxable and also attach the tax slabs from income tax website along with link.
I guess they hv just raised the query around why the salary is paid in cash
Rgds Yogesh


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

azharshabir said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I got invitation on 21st December from NSW under subclass 489 for regional sponsor.
> 
> ...


Occupation: Electronics Engineer is not in the list of regional areas. How come you get the invitation for sub class 489. Please share your feedback..curious


----------



## waiting.game.4321 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi. I got my positve acs assessment for 261311 in may 2014 and would like to apply for eoi 189 now. Read from the faq in nsw ss that:

"If you have continued in relevant skilled employment after your skills assessment was issued and after the 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date' and want to claim this, you need to provide supplementary evidence. This could include a contract of employment, pay slips etc."

Is this the same for cisa 189? Does this mean i can claim points for the additional months after the met date and after aca assessment dated may 2014? Used to have 3 yrs 9 months in acs letter. I wish to claim additional points of 10months which is from from may 2014 to present. Is this valid? Thanks


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

yiyengar said:


> Hey ganesh,
> You need to preferably get a letter from the employer stating that ur salary was less than the taxable and also attach the tax slabs from income tax website along with link.
> I guess they hv just raised the query around why the salary is paid in cash
> Rgds Yogesh



Thanks yogesh
Today got a letter from employer stating about the increments and roles and responsibility on the letter head


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> the result is
> Listening-76
> Speaking-78
> ...


Hi, v sad for you that you didnt got 79 each...... 

be positive mate.. good luck for u


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

guys need suggestion from seniors,

i am 55 +5 NSW waiting for invite.

shall i wait for ss or try PTE.....

GETTTING 79 IS TOUGH.. I THINK


UR INPUTS PLS


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view: You must try to improve your English Language Score.

We may expect to see a sudden surge in invitations from NSW during Jan-May 2016. If this happens then you might get lucky.




Singh85 said:


> guys need suggestion from seniors,
> 
> i am 55 +5 NSW waiting for invite.
> 
> ...


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

*Advice to 60+5 applicants*

Hey
I have seen that the trend to apply SS i.e. SC190 (mainly for NSW) even though one is already eligible for 189 is increasing. Many thinks that it will expedite the process of PR because 190 is priority 3 and 189 is priority 4 visa. But in actual case SC190 usually slow down the invitation process by 2-3 months and hence the overall PR and applicant also has to spend more. For instance, many people with 60+5 points for NSW are waiting for invitation from 3 months and once they get the invitation they will have to pay additional 300AUD fees and wait for 4-12 weeks for approval from NSW. After this they can apply visa which practically gets processed in same time as 189. But they end up wasting more time for invitation and also pay more fees. So it is not advisable to apply SS if one can get invited for 189 in 2 months or so. So I am listing some points here which might help to judge whether one should apply 190 or 189 which are open for discussion.

One should not apply for 190 if:
1. Occupation ceiling for one's occupation is filled 40% or less by end of December. In this case chances for invitation under sc189 are faster than sc190.
2. If waiting time for one's occupation in sc189 is less than two months. This can be checked from previous invitation rounds.
3. For most non pro rata occupations if one is making 60 points under sc189 then it is definitely the first choice.
4. If you have no real commitment to live in the state who sponsors you. This no doubts is just a moral commitment but Australian government may change stance anytime and may cause trouble later on for getting citizenship. This has happened for Canada already.

One should apply for 190 if:
1. Occupation is in pro rata and so it will not get invited at 60-65 points. This is the case for ICT business analysts, 2613 group and Accountants.
2. If one is falling short by 5 points for 189 i.e. total points are 55.
3. If your spouse's occupation is in CSOL list and so you cannot claim 5 points under SC189 then one can opt for 190. In this case total points will get increase by 10 (55 + 5 (Spouse) + 5 (SS) for 190 and so invitation will come sooner.
4. If primary applicant's occupation is in CSOL list then of course 190 is the only option.

So please keep the above points in mind before making a decision because due to this changing scenario many genuine 55 pointers are waiting from over 6 months for invitations. Getting 190 invitation and not applying visa for it also slow down the process for 55 pointers. In the end, of course, it is one's discretion to make decision but it is not benefiting them either if they can get 189 faster.

Most of these points are also true for 489 FS applicants at 70 points.

Regards


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Hey
> I have seen that the trend to apply SS i.e. SC190 (mainly for NSW) even though one is already eligible for 189 is increasing. Many thinks that it will expedite the process of PR because 190 is priority 3 and 189 is priority 4 visa. But in actual case SC190 usually slow down the invitation process by 2-3 months and hence the overall PR and applicant also has to spend more. For instance, many people with 60+5 points for NSW are waiting for invitation from 3 months and once they get the invitation they will have to pay additional 300AUD fees and wait for 4-12 weeks for approval from NSW. After this they can apply visa which practically gets processed in same time as 189. But they end up wasting more time for invitation and also pay more fees. So it is not advisable to apply SS if one can get invited for 189 in 2 months or so. So I am listing some points here which might help to judge whether one should apply 190 or 189 which are open for discussion.
> 
> One should not apply for 190 if:
> ...


Paaji

My question is about your quote as below

One should apply for 190 if:
1. Occupation is in pro rata and so it will not get invited at 60-65 points. This is the case for ICT business analysts, 2613 group and Accountants.

I am an ICT BA applicant of 189 with a DOE of 14 Nov with 65 points and I have also applied for NSW 190 with a DOE of 12 Dec with 70 points. Now how will I know if my application will be picked pro-rated or non-pro rated ?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Paaji
> 
> My question is about your quote as below
> 
> ...


Its the occupation which is under pro rata. In simple words pass marks increase beyond 60 points. It is not the question of application. once invited all are same. Its just that pro rata occupation are not being invited at 60 points. It may change within the year but seeing the occupation ceilings so far it seems highly unlikely.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank You



Singh85 said:


> Hi, v sad for you that you didnt got 79 each......
> 
> be positive mate.. good luck for u


----------



## AU_move_2013 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi There,

I have got invite from DIBP for 190 NSW in 1st week of dec and currently waiting for my kid's passport to proceed with applying.

Can someone let me know that once visa is granted, is it mandatory for all members to travel before the date mentioned by the CO in the grant letter. wondering if only primary applicant can move later others can join irrespective of date.

Regards


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

All have to travel before IED - Initial Entry Date.

You may choose to travel independently or together. You may travel in any order.

BUT all have to abide by the IED mentioned on the Visa Grant Letter.


*Initial Entry to Australia after a migration visa has been issued*





AU_move_2013 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have got invite from DIBP for 190 NSW in 1st week of dec and currently waiting for my kid's passport to proceed with applying.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello ozpunjabi,
I m too facing same problem,I m genuiune 55+5 pointer with non pro rata occup.
Engg tech 233914.I applied on 13/10/15 with nsw.
My pts break down is
Age 30
English 0
Qualification 15
Exp 10 (7 yrs and 8 months) assessed by EA
Will gain 5 more points of exp in april 2016.
In the mean time i applied 190 but still not get invitation.
Whats ur predictions ??
Thnx


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I have a feeling that 55+5 point applicants are getting further and further away from the likelihood of being invited as the system is getting increasingly more clogged. Three major reasons for that:
> 
> 1) More eligible and high point applicants due to the introduction of PTE-A. Nothing to judge here. If you do well in your tests, you deserve your extra points, regardless of the subjectivity of these tests.
> 
> ...


ozengineer

Its really funny to read your article when the NSW government itself says that apply to us only when you satisfy DIBP's criteria of 60 points. So ideally people having 55 points should not be even knocking on their doors. My point is let the AU government be clear in 
1. Making the criteria clear that I will select candidates applying with 55 points only. 60 points and above will get 'Rejected'

2. God knows on what basis these states select the candidates. Taking my application as an example when I applied for VIC. I have 2 years of work exp in VIC. I was genuine in applying for VIC and even quoted my brother living in NSW as me having a relative in AU. Then why should VIC reject my application. Shouldnt they have thought that why should an applicant having a relative in NSW, even apply for VIC. But they still rejected my application when I had genuine intentions to stay in VIC.

3. When states come out with their yearly SOL or CSOL, people apply from all over the world. They get the visa over their required occupation, but lot of people still struggle for jobs. So is this SOL a farce ? Dont they have genuine jobs ? 

When people are not sure of why and how the AU government acts and their criteria, then they will apply for whatever visas and options they are allowed to. Its not their intention to be in harms way to block another candidate. Its rather the system that is doing its bit. There are people who genuinely take up PTE, IELTS over a miilion times to boost their scores. So can I say successful people are blocking the other ones. 

THINK AGAIN.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello ozpunjabi,
> I m too facing same problem,I m genuiune 55+5 pointer with non pro rata occup.
> Engg tech 233914.I applied on 13/10/15 with nsw.
> My pts break down is
> ...


You can hope before April 2016. But i think many applicants for engg technologists may be waiting at proficient english. You may like to check myimmitracker for that. 189 will be your best bid if occupation ceilings lasted till June 2016 or you may have to stick to 190.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> ozengineer
> 
> Its really funny to read your article when the NSW government itself says that apply to us only when you satisfy DIBP's criteria of 60 points. So ideally people having 55 points should not be even knocking on their doors. My point is let the AU government be clear in
> 1. Making the criteria clear that I will select candidates applying with 55 points only. 60 points and above will get 'Rejected'
> ...


ozengineer might sound little rude but point is if one is eligible for 189 it is in his/her interest also to apply for 189. But again its their discretion. Everyone wants to get invited as soon possible. But they are not aware that 190 may actually slow it down. That is why I posted above about it.
About DIBP score, you might not know that it includes 5 points for SS to make it sixty. Please read the NSW website again where they have clearly mentioned at bottom about it. Its just that the subclass changes from 189 to 190. That is why it is mentioned in EOI that the candidate claims 60 points in EOI not 55 points. So NSW do want applications at 55 and above candidates if you isolate 5 points of SS.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> ozengineer might sound little rude but point is if one is eligible for 189 it is in his/her interest also to apply for 189. But again its their discretion. Everyone wants to get invited as soon possible. But they are not aware that 190 may actually slow it down. That is why I posted above about it.
> About DIBP score, you might not know that it includes 5 points for SS to make it sixty. Please read the NSW website again where they have clearly mentioned at bottom about it. Its just that the subclass changes from 189 to 190. That is why it is mentioned in EOI that the candidate claims 60 points in EOI not 55 points. So NSW do want applications at 55 and above candidates if you isolate 5 points of SS.


My point is why shouldnt the government rules be clear enough. Talking about NSW website, the eligibility criteria states you should have 60. But it also states, people with 55 points can also apply and get 5 points when approved. Why this confusion ? When the government itself is giving you two options, they why cant people take advantage of the options available. People are free and can apply for anything the wish to. Migration is like an investment and people obviously look for more options


----------



## princehass (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Any luck for Electronics Engineers???. I have applied for NSW since July 2015 with 60 points (55+5 for state) but no luck yet. Anyone else like me in boat??

Regards
Hass


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> ozengineer might sound little rude but point is if one is eligible for 189 it is in his/her interest also to apply for 189. But again its their discretion. Everyone wants to get invited as soon possible. But they are not aware that 190 may actually slow it down. That is why I posted above about it.
> About DIBP score, you might not know that it includes 5 points for SS to make it sixty. Please read the NSW website again where they have clearly mentioned at bottom about it. Its just that the subclass changes from 189 to 190. That is why it is mentioned in EOI that the candidate claims 60 points in EOI not 55 points. So NSW do want applications at 55 and above candidates if you isolate 5 points of SS.


Overall my point is, to make people honest and discrete, dont give them options at all since its practically impossible to stop people applying for different visa options. These kinds of appeals in forums does not work, eventhough ozengineer was expressing his views


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Overall my point is, to make people honest and discrete, dont give them options at all since its practically impossible to stop people applying for different visa options. These kinds of appeals in forums does not work, eventhough ozengineer was expressing his views



Friends, Let's not get distracted and move away from the actual purpose of the thread.

Good luck for guys waiting for nomination and invites


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Friends, Let's not get distracted and move away from the actual purpose of the thread.
> 
> Good luck for guys waiting for nomination and invites


Hi Krish,

Can I know your points break up with exprience. I am a soft eng with 55 +5. 

My break down is edu : 15 age: 30 english : 10 work : 0. Any clue when I will be getting mine ?

Regards


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Overall my point is, to make people honest and discrete, dont give them options at all since its practically impossible to stop people applying for different visa options. These kinds of appeals in forums does not work, eventhough ozengineer was expressing his views


What you do not understand is that people who can claim at least 60 points from *non pro-rata occupations* have no reason to apply for state nominations but they still do because they do no know anything about the system or reject to do research about it. I am sorry but this is thick-headedness.

For example, an engineer with 60 or 65 points (without state nomination points) can get the 189 invitation in much shorter time compared to 190 invitation. This is a fact. In addition, there is an extra waiting period for NSW state nomination before getting the visa. This means that, in any case ,190 visa application process is much longer for those candidates. So this does not only hurt 55+5 pointers waiting in the line, it actually affects themselves negatively as they are going to spend more money and time, not to mention that they limit themselves to stay in one state for 2 years when they have option to get the independent visa.

I mean what I wrote above is not rocket science. System should be very clear to everyone who has comprehension skills and investigate a little bit about the immigration system. Unfortunately people are too lazy and ignorant to do that.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Hi Krish,
> 
> Can I know your points break up with exprience. I am a soft eng with 55 +5.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, I cannot predict for 55 pointers but here is my break up.

Education - 15
English - 10
Age - 30
Work exp - 5

I suppose priority is given to English -->Experience. good luck to you.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Ram 
we are not stopping anyone to apply for 190. I have already mentioned its their discretion. But just advising them and adding more clarity to it. Both parties are at loss if 60 pointers are ignorant.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

We can assume, and have our own view on how should State Sponsorship work - however, Immigration authorities have their own view and as of now, it is a COMPETITION and those with higher points have an advantage and get invited quicker.


----------



## anant1983brams (May 10, 2015)

*Dejection*



chemgeek said:


> Hi guys, does anyone know of someone who either received or waiting for NSW SS under stream 2. Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I have been waiting for NSW invitation since end of 2013. My assessing authority took 17 weeks instead of usual 8 weeks and by the time I received positive assessment NSW SS quota was full for that year. I had to wait to for July 2014. I was not fortunate enough to get invite in the July and October 2014 rounds. Then in Feb 2015, my occupation has been removed from their priority list. I studied in NSW and working here now. My total points are 70+5. ( not eligible to apply to other states).
> Thanks.


Bro,

I am also Chemist. 

I have applied for the same occupation in Victoria twice with 70 points (May 2015 and Dec 2015) and received rejection twice. 

Chemist was also open for Southern Inland for 3 months, From 6th August 2015 to November 2nd 2015, there also I received rejection with 75 points. For more details you can check my profile. 

I think, there is very minimum requirements available for chemist in Australia. 

Don't know what to do??? completely flabbergasted with out come. 

Lets wait for some more time and keep your eyes on occupation list and wait for any miracle. 


Anant


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mates, 

Mates, 

As NSW has selected (625+284 = 909) applicants till now out of 4000 applicants. Thus there is large room still left for us.. (Hope)

But I want to know that what is the rank of priority occupations of NSW ......? 

Any inputs appreciated.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

anant1983brams said:


> Bro,
> 
> I am also Chemist.
> 
> ...


Similar thing here (physicist), I think there is too many people with science background applying so the competition must be fierce (nudge, nudge, wink, wink, say no more....  
Anyway, there is a ray of hope: 
Supporting innovation through visas | National Innovation and Science Agenda
cheers


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

princehass said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Any luck for Electronics Engineers???. I have applied for NSW since July 2015 with 60 points (55+5 for state) but no luck yet. Anyone else like me in boat??
> 
> ...


Whats your points breakdown. I am also in the same boat. Did you see any one received under 233411.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Sorry mate, I cannot predict for 55 pointers but here is my break up.
> 
> Education - 15
> English - 10
> ...


Hi Krish,
Do you have overseas experience?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Each time higher pointer do not get advantage. Last year february to may 2014 so many 55+5 ict applicants are invited all together arround 250 IT engineers got invit from nsw. The main thing nsw wish their applicant commited with the different types of experience. They need fresh engineers with only 1 or 2 years work experience too. Once the backlog will be finished all the 55 + 5 pointers will get invited one by one according to the doe...
So cheers all. Dont get worried. Nsw really wish so many IT engineers with various years of experience. From minimum post graduation experience start from 2 years which acs reduced from total years.
But still there is chance...


----------



## princehass (Nov 22, 2015)

Age=30
Degree=15
English=10
SS=5

I dont know about anyone, i am waiting since July


----------



## princehass (Nov 22, 2015)

sfaridi said:


> Whats your points breakdown. I am also in the same boat. Did you see any one received under 233411.



Age=30
Degree=15
English=10
SS=5

I dont know about anyone, i am waiting since Jul


----------



## veerendra.pipuru (Aug 12, 2015)

*Need suggestion on 190 visa application*

Hi All,
I have a situation here. I live in Australia currently.
I have 457 visa and is valid for 3 years and i got my 190 invitation and the next step is to go ahead and apply. My dependent needs to travel offshore for 1 month for a vacation. do i need to wait till that time or go ahead and apply. My understanding is my 457 will be valid until PR is granted and hence my dependent can travel in and out of Australia. Let me know if this is not the case.


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

princehass said:


> Age=30
> Degree=15
> English=10
> SS=5
> ...


Its surprising that you were not getting nomination, this wait really kills...but i believe after july NSW issued very few invitations under engineering occupation. I have same break down except for language I have exp: 10 pts. I hope from jan onwards there will be subsequent invitation expected fingers crossed. They issued around 1200 nomination so far..so still there are approx. 2800 nominations left for the year 2015/16 in 06 months. So quiet hopefully....wish u all the best.


----------



## mattt (Oct 7, 2015)

According to DIBP webpage I have to provide original police certificates with my application. What about translation of non-english police check?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mattt said:


> According to DIBP webpage I have to provide original police certificates with my application. What about translation of non-english police check?


You need to provide color scan of original documents, and color scan of certified translations of the original documents which were issues in any other language.


----------



## veerendra.pipuru (Aug 12, 2015)

veerendra.pipuru said:


> Hi All,
> I have a situation here. I live in Australia currently.
> I have 457 visa and is valid for 3 years and i got my 190 invitation and the next step is to go ahead and apply. My dependent needs to travel offshore for 1 month for a vacation. do i need to wait till that time or go ahead and apply. My understanding is my 457 will be valid until PR is granted and hence my dependent can travel in and out of Australia. Let me know if this is not the case.


can some one suggest on the above issue pls.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

veerendra.pipuru said:


> can some one suggest on the above issue pls.


Yeah thats absolutely fine even i applied for 190 and i am currently in 485 visa untill your current visa expires your bridging visa wont come into effect even my wife recently traveled to India and came back 

So nothing to worry mate


----------



## veerendra.pipuru (Aug 12, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Yeah thats absolutely fine even i applied for 190 and i am currently in 485 visa untill your current visa expires your bridging visa wont come into effect even my wife recently traveled to India and came back
> 
> So nothing to worry mate


wow..This is really great information for me. was bit of confused for the past few days. Thanks for the swift reply Vineeth. This really helps.
--------------------------------------------
DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER 261312
SKILLS ASSESSMENT POSIITVE ON 09/11/2015
EOI SUBMITTED FOR 189 & 190: 09/11/2015
POINTS CLAIMED 
-----------------
AGE 30
English Language Ability Proficient 10 
BACHELORS DEGREE 15
PROFESSIONAL YEAR 5
ENGLISH 0
PARTNER SKILLS 5
STATE SPONSORSHIP 5
Years of experience 5 
TOTAL 60 FOR 189 65 FOR 190
RECEIVED INVITE FROM NSW 18/12/2015
NEED TO APPLY FOR NSW


----------



## azharshabir (Apr 10, 2015)

I gave IELTS instead. But could not get 7 in each. I will plan to crack PTE soon. Meanwhile I am going to submit my docs for regional sponsor. What about you bro?


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

veerendra.pipuru said:


> wow..This is really great information for me. was bit of confused for the past few days. Thanks for the swift reply Vineeth. This really helps.
> --------------------------------------------
> DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER 261312
> SKILLS ASSESSMENT POSIITVE ON 09/11/2015
> ...



I am bit confused with your signature as per you signature you claiming 75 points 
you claiming English points 10 or 0


----------



## AU_move_2013 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I have got invite to apply for visa on 4th Dec for 190 and at the moment collecting all documents to upload.
Primary applicant + spouse + 2 children below 10 years each
Can someone please help me with below info

1) list of documents required?
2)is Birth certificate necessary for main applicant + spouse?
3)is it mandatory to have color zerox with documents attested with seal?
4) regarding spouse english, if 3 year graduation as medium english is sufficient incase done in India?

Regards


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

AU_move_2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got invite to apply for visa on 4th Dec for 190 and at the moment collecting all documents to upload.
> Primary applicant + spouse + 2 children below 10 years each
> ...


Hi,

Refer below thread for details on document required http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

2) It is ideal but assume you can submit Xth marksheet as well but wait for seniors to comment.
3)As per guidelines colour scan should suffice.
4) There is a format, which you can search and find in the forum. You need to get that letter in the university letter pad,duly signed by university person.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Refer below thread for details on document required http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html
> 
> ...


Are documents for spouse english mandatory to be submitted, or its required when you are claiming for points ?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Are documents for spouse english mandatory to be submitted, or its required when you are claiming for points ?


I read it somewhere in the forum that it is good to upload this otherwise you might be charged a fee for English related training(or something like that) once you migrate to Australia. 

I will try to find the link.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> I read it somewhere in the forum that it is good to upload this otherwise you might be charged a fee for English related training(or something like that) once you migrate to Australia.
> 
> I will try to find the link.


Thanks Krish

One more question about information on the link to the PR journey posted by mainak. I was not able to see the folder structure for the documents that he had prepared and uploaded (image 1 to image 8). Are you able to see them ? I have anyway sent him a private message, but thought I can check with you, to see if there is some other way to see them


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

chemgeek said:


> Congrats to all who got NSW invite and best of luck for us waiting for the invite.
> Is there anyone who has got an invitation from NSW this financial year with occupation in CSOL but not in NSW occupation list.
> 
> Occupation: Chemist
> Total points: 70+5



got invited last 18Dec2015 under stream 2.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> got invited last 18Dec2015 under stream 2.


What is stream 2?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Thanks Krish
> 
> One more question about information on the link to the PR journey posted by mainak. I was not able to see the folder structure for the documents that he had prepared and uploaded (image 1 to image 8). Are you able to see them ? I have anyway sent him a private message, but thought I can check with you, to see if there is some other way to see them


No ram, not sure if it was removed. If you hear from him, do PM me


----------



## AU_move_2013 (Jun 28, 2012)

krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Refer below thread for details on document required http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Krish,

Can anyone let me know if Birth certificate is mandatory for self + spouse

Regards
Santosh


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi all. 
I have questions regarding the eoi stage

I subdivided my work experience as per acs report and submitted relevant and non relevant. Thus I have only 3.5 yrs. Now I have put both start date and end date in eoi application. Since I have not left mu job and still working with same company do I need to remove end date. I made this blunder because there was no option of current job. Please guide me on this.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi all.
> I have questions regarding the eoi stage
> 
> I subdivided my work experience as per acs report and submitted relevant and non relevant. Thus I have only 3.5 yrs. Now I have put both start date and end date in eoi application. Since I have not left mu job and still working with same company do I need to remove end date. I made this blunder because there was no option of current job. Please guide me on this.



you can leave the end date blank on your current employment.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

For your Current Employment just leave the "To Date" as BLANK.





dreamsanj said:


> Hi all.
> I have questions regarding the eoi stage
> 
> I subdivided my work experience as per acs report and submitted relevant and non relevant. Thus I have only 3.5 yrs. Now I have put both start date and end date in eoi application. Since I have not left mu job and still working with same company do I need to remove end date. I made this blunder because there was no option of current job. Please guide me on this.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Correction of data is main important part for nsw invit. If any one intitle for work experience up to today and by mistake someone add the current date in end date od work experience then nsw just consider the total duration. Nsw is rigid about perfectation about the filling the correct details. If some one did mistake please correct it first. Other wise they have mention that even if your elegible to claim your points u are not suppose to get invitation for state sponsor.
So guys be carefull about the correct information in EOI. This details have to be same according to current situation. Cheers.


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

*Working experience EOI*

Hello, can somebody answer me regarding filling working experience in EOI. 

A month ago, in my EOI I entered date when I started my work (01.01.2011.). But, Vetassess didn't calculate first year of my working experience (the first year of employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated occupation) and because of that I got positive skill assessment with less than 5 years of working experience (5 points) from 01.01.2012. I claimed 5 points because of Vetassess outcome letter and filed 01.01.2011. as starting date of my employment. 
Today I got an email that my EOI has been automatically updated and I got 5 points more (5-8 years of working experience = 10 points)...EOI has been automatically updated because of date (30.12.2015).

What should I do? 
Do I need to keep EOI regarding th date of my employment (01.01.2011.) or to correct the date regarding Vetassess skill assessment (01.01.2012.)?

Thank you


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MarcoNSW said:


> Hello, can somebody answer me regarding filling working experience in EOI. A month ago, in my EOI I entered date when I started my work (01.01.2011.). But, Vetassess didn't calculate first year of my working experience (the first year of employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated occupation) and because of that I got positive skill assessment with less than 5 years of working experience (5 points) from 01.01.2012. I claimed 5 points because of Vetassess outcome letter and filed 01.01.2011. as starting date of my employment. Today I got an email that my EOI has been automatically updated and I got 5 points more (5-8 years of working experience = 10 points)...EOI has been automatically updated because of date (30.12.2015). What should I do? Do I need to keep EOI regarding th date of my employment (01.01.2011.) or to correct the date regarding Vetassess skill assessment (01.01.2012.)? Thank you



You have to do the following:

Company A - 01.01.11 - 01.01.12 - not relevant
Company A - 01.01.12 - current - relevant

So 4 years of work exp. is relevant - 5 points.


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You have to do the following:
> 
> Company A - 01.01.11 - 01.01.12 - not relevant
> Company A - 01.01.12 - current - relevant
> ...


Thank you very much Adreyx.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> What is stream 2?


NSW occupation requirements
From July 2015, the NSW 190 program has two streams:

Stream 1: occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)
Stream 2: very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations*

Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

MarcoNSW said:


> Thank you very much Adreyx.


Hi Adreyx, 
what about relevant employment for which not claiming any points,
i.e. I had 3.5 years contract in NSW and after 2.5 years I got 6months unpaid
leave for a position overseas, and than I got back to finish contract in Aus.
I put 3 separate positions, 1)2.5 Aus, 2)0.5 overseas, 3)1.0 Aus... all relevant
although I'm not claiming (and not getting) any points for the overseas position.
I would appreciate your opinion, cheers.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Dear andryx,

How should I write in my eoi about my work exp. Which is positively assessed by EA.
12 Feb 2008 to 14 may 2011 --- company A
29 august 2011 to till date (30.12.15) --- in same company A rejoined
3.5 months gap because I joined new company but job was irrelevant and due to some domestic problem
I rejoined my company A.

Pl advice me how should I convince CO when I lodge my file if he/she asked about gap?
Also pl. Advice how should I mention my work periods in my eoi?

Thnx


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Correction of data is main important part for nsw invit. If any one intitle for work experience up to today and by mistake someone add the current date in end date od work experience then nsw just consider the total duration. Nsw is rigid about perfectation about the filling the correct details. If some one did mistake please correct it first. Other wise they have mention that even if your elegible to claim your points u are not suppose to get invitation for state sponsor.
> So guys be carefull about the correct information in EOI. This details have to be same according to current situation. Cheers.


Does this hold good for a 189 EOI as well ? In case we are gaining points say for experience, what are the documents that need to be submitted, could you please let us know


----------



## AU_move_2013 (Jun 28, 2012)

Can anyone let me know if Birth certificate is mandatory for self + spouse to be submitted to immigration deptt ?
Do we have any alternate document for Birth certificate


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

AU_move_2013 said:


> Can anyone let me know if Birth certificate is mandatory for self + spouse to be submitted to immigration deptt ?
> Do we have any alternate document for Birth certificate


Yes matric (10 the) certificate is applicable but in case of child birth certificate is mandatory.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Dear senior members,

How should I write in my eoi about my work exp. Which is positively assessed by EA.
12 Feb 2008 to 14 may 2011 --- company A
29 august 2011 to till date (30.12.15) --- in same company A rejoined
3.5 months gap because I joined new company but job was irrelevant and due to some domestic problem
I rejoined my company A.

Pl advice me how should I convince CO when I lodge my file if he/she asked about gap?
Also pl. Advice how should I mention my work periods in my eoi?

Thnx


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear senior members,
> 
> How should I write in my eoi about my work exp. Which is positively assessed by EA.
> 12 Feb 2008 to 14 may 2011 --- company A
> ...


I think it would be ideal to just mention personal & family issues highlighting the gap and then just mentioning the company a start date. Obviously you will leave the end date as blank as you are still there


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear senior members,
> 
> How should I write in my eoi about my work exp. Which is positively assessed by EA.
> 12 Feb 2008 to 14 may 2011 --- company A
> ...


I think your first stint is fine wherein you will mention the start date and end date. Then you highlight the gap and mention family and personal issues. Not sure if you can plainly put as unemployed. Then your second stint wherein you mention and start date and leave the end date as blank as you are still with the company


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There is something which isn't right here (Correct change Highlighted in RED). 

As one date can't be part of Relevant and Non-Relevant.


Company A - 01.01.11 - 31.12.11 - not relevant

Company A - 01.01.12 - current - relevant







MarcoNSW said:


> Thank you very much Adreyx.





andreyx108b said:


> You have to do the following:
> 
> Company A - 01.01.11 - 01.01.12 - not relevant
> Company A - 01.01.12 - current - relevant
> ...





MarcoNSW said:


> Hello, can somebody answer me regarding filling working experience in EOI.
> 
> A month ago, in my EOI I entered date when I started my work (01.01.2011.). But, Vetassess didn't calculate first year of my working experience (the first year of employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated occupation) and because of that I got positive skill assessment with less than 5 years of working experience (5 points) from 01.01.2012. I claimed 5 points because of Vetassess outcome letter and filed 01.01.2011. as starting date of my employment.
> Today I got an email that my EOI has been automatically updated and I got 5 points more (5-8 years of working experience = 10 points)...EOI has been automatically updated because of date (30.12.2015).
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you have details of your Second Company and have had a clean exit then mention that for these 3.5 months (which is the right way).


At time of Visa application people indicate that they were on career break/sabbatical for gap in employment. And mention how they supported themselves financially during this time.


You must always be truthful






Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear senior members,
> 
> How should I write in my eoi about my work exp. Which is positively assessed by EA.
> 12 Feb 2008 to 14 may 2011 --- company A
> ...


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Can you please confirm me that what date they have mentioned in your skill Assessment ? and what is your original date of experience.?

Because in my outcome they have mentioned 

Skill assessed (1-11-2009 to 1-11-2014)
Based on the evidence provided, more than three years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and complete at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date applying.

Can you tell me how much year of experience they have counted?





MarcoNSW said:


> Hello, can somebody answer me regarding filling working experience in EOI.
> 
> A month ago, in my EOI I entered date when I started my work (01.01.2011.). But, Vetassess didn't calculate first year of my working experience (the first year of employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated occupation) and because of that I got positive skill assessment with less than 5 years of working experience (5 points) from 01.01.2012. I claimed 5 points because of Vetassess outcome letter and filed 01.01.2011. as starting date of my employment.
> Today I got an email that my EOI has been automatically updated and I got 5 points more (5-8 years of working experience = 10 points)...EOI has been automatically updated because of date (30.12.2015).
> ...


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

nomy4u said:


> Can you please confirm me that what date they have mentioned in your skill Assessment ? and what is your original date of experience.?
> 
> Because in my outcome they have mentioned
> 
> ...



The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 20 hours per week which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation:

From 01/2012 to 06/2015

Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:1/2012

The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have not been included in the above calculation:
From 01/2011 to 01/2012 as: the employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation (Employment 1)


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Your outcome is totaly different from mine. In my outcome they have not mentioned any dates which are not assessed.

Can you suggest me, on the basis of my Outcome how much years of experience can i claim?





MarcoNSW said:


> The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 20 hours per week which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation:
> 
> From 01/2012 to 06/2015
> 
> ...


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear Seniors

Skill assessed (1-11-2009 to 1-11-2014)
Based on the evidence provided, more than three years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and complete at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date applying.

Can anyone tell me how much year of experience they have counted? and how much years of experience can i claim ?


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

nomy4u said:


> Your outcome is totaly different from mine. In my outcome they have not mentioned any dates which are not assessed.
> 
> Can you suggest me, on the basis of my Outcome how much years of experience can i claim?


Sorry but I can't advise you regarding this problem because I am not expert in this area...I am just visa applicant! Like I wrote, I have been positively assessed for all my working experience except for the first year (This year was calculated as the qualifying period... I think that is the new policy from 01.2015.). Probably Vetassess has specific policy for every occupation. I am agricultural scientist 234112.

Based on advise from other people on this forum and thik that you can claim only experience (years) which is positively assessed by appropriate body.


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

Dear All,

If I am eligible to apply both 261313 software engineer and 261111 ICT Business Analyst
/261112 System Analyst, which one will have the highest chances of getting an state invite with 55 points (w/o SS). 

As I understand 2613 is under pro rata system, will 2611 get highest priority than 2613 ? 

Please let me know the details. 

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

dear buddies

I have a question  I want to know after receiving invitation should I upload both original documents and translated documents? or just translated ones are OK ?

thanks in advance


----------



## nchandi (Nov 14, 2015)

hello 

please advice, i selected last date of october while filling Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) in EOI( acs was done at oct end). i am still working in that company. is filling Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) for current company wrong ?
what needs to be done now ?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

nchandi said:


> hello
> 
> please advice, i selected last date of october while filling Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) in EOI( acs was done at oct end). i am still working in that company. is filling Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) for current company wrong ?
> what needs to be done now ?


U have to write eoi date in the place of to date.it is understood that if we write eoi submission date we r still working in same company.we r can't write till date or left it blank.


----------



## zahanggir (Feb 2, 2015)

I have applied on 16/05/2015 for NSW state nomination for civil engineer with 60 points including state nomination points. But until now do not get any email. Is there any way to know my update/ status?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

It seems you have lodged your EOI and NOT applied for NSW SS Nomination.


*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 4-5 months.

INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.






zahanggir said:


> I have applied on 16/05/2015 for NSW state nomination for civil engineer with 60 points including state nomination points. But until now do not get any email. Is there any way to know my update/ status?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Upload both Original and Translated scanned copies.





nasti said:


> dear buddies
> 
> I have a question  I want to know after receiving invitation should I upload both original documents and translated documents? or just translated ones are OK ?
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello jeeten,
According to u,what is the possibility of 55+5 engineering categories wrt invitation 
In coming months?
I had applied with 55+5 with engg technologist 
.competent english with 7 yrs 7 months exp.
My eoi date is 13/10/2015.

Any predictions?


----------



## zahanggir (Feb 2, 2015)

I have mentioned NSW state nomination in my EOI. Is it OK or I need seperate application?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zahanggir said:


> I have mentioned NSW state nomination in my EOI. Is it OK or I need seperate application?


Its enough.

The fact is that NSW has invited < 1000 people within period from July 1st to 31st of December (today). Thats out of 4000 places they have. So roughly 3000 open nominations remain. 

So many many people have not been invited yet.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm not following Engg category closely BUT what I know is that from Jan 2016 to May 2016 a lot of NSW invites will be sent out, most probably.


And hope you get lucky with this.





Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello jeeten,
> According to u,what is the possibility of 55+5 engineering categories wrt invitation
> In coming months?
> I had applied with 55+5 with engg technologist
> ...


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

I have submitted eoi on 30th december with 65 points for anzsco 262113(SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR).
Is there anyone who is also awaiting response from NSW?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> I have submitted eoi on 30th december with 65 points for anzsco 262113(SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR).
> Is there anyone who is also awaiting response from NSW?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


is it 65+5? or 60+5?


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> is it 65+5? or 60+5?


It's 60+5


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello jeeten,
> According to u,what is the possibility of 55+5 engineering categories wrt invitation
> In coming months?
> I had applied with 55+5 with engg technologist
> ...


Hi Swarnjeet

buddy we have a chance in March InshahAllah. Never Loose Hope. and apply for 189 immediately as your exp get 8 years.


----------



## nitswa (May 16, 2014)

*EOI update*

Folks, 
I applied for NSW sponsorship under ICT Business Analyst on 3rd May'15, looking forward for response on two queries please:

1. I am having 60 points and would like to know when I am expected to receive invitation
2. If I want to appear for PTE or IELTS, can I update my EOI without disturbing my queue

Also I had answered NO to this question, shall I turn it to YES (Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?). I hope this update will not disturb my queue. 
Rgds,
Nitin


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> It's 60+5
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Its hard to say - i think there is a chance, between Jan and Jun.

But it has been so unclear for the past 6 month... most of my guesses - were incorrect :juggle:


----------



## nitswa (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for your prompt reply, can you please let me know response of last query i.e. 

I had answered NO to following question i.e. - Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?. shall I turn it to YES

I hope this update will not disturb my queue and date of my actual submission - pls confirm


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> Hi Swarnjeet
> 
> buddy we have a chance in March InshahAllah. Never Loose Hope. and apply for 189 immediately as your exp get 8 years.


Dear kaazme,

Thnx for our motivation, for 189 visa I will be appear in may15.I m fearing because it is hard to say that the ceiling will be remain vacant and occupation remain in Sol because it is flagged occupation for next fiscal year.
As I see u have better chances than me due to 10 points with English.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

guys,

One important advice needed

I am applying for Telecom engineer 263311 but my duties are also same for 263312 telecom network engineer.
I have 55 points. I am confused that for which occupation I apply for assessment so that i got sponsorship of NSW.

Acc to immitracker there are 
1) 10 applicants of 263311 (only 1 invite for 60 +5) 
2) 03 applicants of 263312 (No invites yet)

please suggest. what should i do?


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Wishing u all the guys happy new year to all and hope this year 2016 will be a memorable year for all of us .


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> Hi Swarnjeet
> 
> buddy we have a chance in March InshahAllah. Never Loose Hope. and apply for 189 immediately as your exp get 8 years.


Dear kaazme,

Thnx for your motivation, for 189 visa I will be appear in may15.I m fearing because it is hard to say that the ceiling will be remain vacant and occupation remain in Sol because it is flagged occupation for next fiscal year.
As I see u have better chances than me due to 10 points with English.


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Senior Members,

while applying for 190 ( NSW ), does answer to below question matters in EOI.

Q : Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?

Can it be a parameter in selection / prioritizing candidates?


----------



## yiyengar (Apr 11, 2015)

No it doesn't have impact on selection process. Selection is purely on ur eoi score line.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> guys,
> 
> One important advice needed
> 
> ...


select telecom network engineer and than apply south australia rather than nsw. your case will proceed faster


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear kaazme,
> 
> Thnx for your motivation, for 189 visa I will be appear in may15.I m fearing because it is hard to say that the ceiling will be remain vacant and occupation remain in Sol because it is flagged occupation for next fiscal year.
> As I see u have better chances than me due to 10 points with English.


Engineering Technologist Immigration to Australia PR Visa

check this link still 457 seats available for 189. My guess is that our occupation will be safe for the next year. don't worry you will get this year 189. apply in may straight away 189.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

kaazme said:


> select telecom network engineer and than apply south australia rather than nsw. your case will proceed faster


but they need 1 yr experience ? and i donot want to include experience in my application.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> but they need 1 yr experience ? and i donot want to include experience in my application.


I think you are at first stage of skill assessment. you have to show 1 year of experience for positive skill assessment other wise they will not clear your skill assessment. telecom network engineer is a better option, try to get that and than apply SA. you will get second stage clear in 1 month, other wise NSW might take 1 year to clear your second stage.

I applied for telecom network engineer but they gave me assessment of engineering technologist and than i couldn't apply to SA and was forced to apply to NSW.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> I think you are at first stage of skill assessment. you have to show 1 year of experience for positive skill assessment other wise they will not clear your skill assessment. telecom network engineer is a better option, try to get that and than apply SA. you will get second stage clear in 1 month, other wise NSW might take 1 year to clear your second stage.
> 
> I applied for telecom network engineer but they gave me assessment of engineering technologist and than i couldn't apply to SA and was forced to apply to NSW.


How can you say it so surely that they will not give positive assessment without experience? I have seen some cases where it is obtained.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> How can you say it so surely that they will not give positive assessment without experience? I have seen some cases where it is obtained.


My Agent asked me to bring minimum 1 year experience. Might get positive assessment but its a risk i think.


----------



## pps2015 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi...

i am in the same boat... you got invitation till date??


----------



## pps2015 (Oct 10, 2015)

attahmad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any chances of getting NSW nomination with points 55+5 for category 233111-Chemical Engineer in near future? Anyone there waiting for NSW nomination with similar to following profile?
> 
> ...





hi.... i am in same boat... you got any invitation from nsw till today??/


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

pps2015 said:


> hi.... i am in same boat... you got any invitation from nsw till today??/


no one predicts when NSW start inviting 55+5.


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

I haven't been invited despite me having 65+5 points for NSW.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dedm said:


> I haven't been invited despite me having 65+5 points for NSW.


What anzsco?


----------



## zahanggir (Feb 2, 2015)

I am doing PhD in Australia. I have passed one year here. Can I claim this as professioanal experience in Australia but I get scholarship for my living expenses and doing research activities. But I have attended at least 40 hours in university as my employment contract. If possible, could you please send me a format of experience letter. I have heard from others that if it is mentioned "student" and "scholarship" in experience certificate, it is not granted, is it true?


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

hi , i have applied for NSW SS with 55 + 5 [ Code 261111 - Business Analyst ] . EOI date 20 /11/2015. Any idea about Inivitations ? 

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No one can ascertain IF AND WHEN you will receive an Invite.

But we are getting a feeling that they will flooding invites between Jan 2016 to May 2016 to account for the Quota.


And hope all waiting get lucky when this happens.




mukeshsharma said:


> hi , i have applied for NSW SS with 55 + 5 [ Code 261111 - Business Analyst ] . EOI date 20 /11/2015. Any idea about Inivitations ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Would selecting 189 and 190 visa within one EOI account mean checking for both 189 and 190 visa?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, you understood it correctly.





Steiger said:


> Would selecting 189 and 190 visa within one EOI account mean checking for both 189 and 190 visa?


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

*189 result of 18th, Dec. was published.*

Guys please check the result and give out your comments.

SkillSelect - 18 December 2015 Round Results


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Does anyone know the email address that NSW uses to send invites?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> Does anyone know the email address that NSW uses to send invites?


it starts with "digital"


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Also, I'm having problems creating my case in the tracker. It keeps saying "incorrect date"


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> Also, I'm having problems creating my case in the tracker. It keeps saying "incorrect date"


try to check your email every friday as NSW usually send invites by that day. you have just lodged your EOI today so give at least 3 weeks for you to receive an invite.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> Also, I'm having problems creating my case in the tracker. It keeps saying "incorrect date"


try date format yyyy-mm-dd


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

hey guys,

any state nomination received today?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Not invitation for me so far..

Any lucky folks out there?


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

No update from my side.




krish4aus said:


> Not invitation for me so far..
> 
> Any lucky folks out there?


----------



## pavan4u (Nov 5, 2015)

Occupation 221111- Accountant General; 
PTE : 14 Dec 15 (85L/80R/90S/83W)
SKill Assessment : 29 Dec 15 (Positive from CPA)
189 EOI : 29 Dec 15 - 65 Points
190 EOI : 29 Dec 15 - 65+5 Points

*Any chances of getting 190 invitation in the next 2 months?*
I have no hopes for 189 invitation in the near future because 70 pointers are still in line.:confused2:


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

pavan4u said:


> Occupation 221111- Accountant General;
> PTE : 14 Dec 15 (85L/80R/90S/83W)
> SKill Assessment : 29 Dec 15 (Positive from CPA)
> 189 EOI : 29 Dec 15 - 65 Points
> ...


Don't worry u will be invited soon..


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

invitation process might restart today as holiday finished


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

Happy new year folks!

Seems like we might see some action soon, DIBP is back from holidays and so should be the case I assume with the officers from NSW who are going to send invites 

We already saw the SkillSelect site updated with the 18th December draw. Next in line is draw on 8th Jan 16. 

Anyone here who got state invite, can you please let me know the email so that I add it as trusted email and it does not go to Spam folder. 

If possible, please share the email body as well on how the email looks  

Please also comment on my chances for 190 SS ?

Thanks in Advance.

__________________
Occupation: Software Engineer
ANZSCO Code: 261313

Age: 30 Pts (29years) | PTE - 10 pts (OVR 77 -- L71 R77 W70 S87) | Education: 15 pts | Work Experience: 5pts (3 years)
Total: 60
EOI Submitted: 13th Dec 2015
Waiting for NSW Invitation


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

Waiting for NSW approval. Had aplied for SS on 7/12/2015.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi friends,

I have submitted EOI on 26th December with 70 Points (65 + 5) under 189 and 190 - NSW under ANZSCO Code: 221214 - Internal Auditor. What would be the chances of receiving an invite and by which dates probably?. If anyone is aware, please highlight as to when does NSW government sent out invites. 

When should i be more aggressive to check my e-mails for updates.

Secondly, can anyone highlight if it is better to do medical checkups now and upload the results along with the VISA application? If this is possible, please share the procedure and how beneficial it would be.

Your responses would really help to ease the process of understanding and bring clarity.


----------



## mdpm20 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello fellow forumers,

Happy New year to everyone  What is the chance of 65 points with 7 all PTE score to be invited in NSW? My occupation is ICT BA? That is 65 points without SS yet so overall I have 70.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mdpm20 said:


> Hello fellow forumers, Happy New year to everyone  What is the chance of 65 points with 7 all PTE score to be invited in NSW? My occupation is ICT BA? That is 65 points without SS yet so overall I have 70.


You will be invited soon - relatively soon.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You will be invited soon - relatively soon.


If this guy does not get invited, then I would not no chance of getting invited for this financial year.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> If this guy does not get invited, then I would not no chance of getting invited for this financial year.


You also will, NSW has to invite 3000+ people in 6 months...  so most of guys here will be invited.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You also will, NSW has to invite 3000+ people in 6 months...  so most of guys here will be invited.


what about me andrey?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaazme said:


> what about me andrey?


I also believe so.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You also will, NSW has to invite 3000+ people in 6 months...  so most of guys here will be invited.


Thank you very much for the encouragement! Sie haben mich ermutigt!.

By the way I have the following stats:

English each 7.0
DOE 13.1.16 (with 65 points including SS)
Work Experience 1.4 years.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> what about me andrey?


Dear kaazme,
I m in same boat as u, same eoi date and dibp scores, 55+5 and occupation.
I m very excited for ita.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Mates,
How does this invitation process work?

Only the highest point holders get invitation? or

They categorize according to the occupation and then highest point holder for that occupation get invitation?

For example:

Let's say Engineering technologist got 60 point, Civil engineer draftsman got 65, primary teacher got 55. 
How they invite? only 65 holder? or any of them will get invitation based on the priority of occupation.

Thanks


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Hi Mates,
> How does this invitation process work?
> 
> Only the highest point holders get invitation? or
> ...


You are correct. People get invitation basing upon their Occupation priority, then DIBP points then English score then work exp. Hope that makes sense. You can go in to their site and read the criteria.

Regards


----------



## Cocox (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Andrey / all,

I have 60 pts and with NSW SS I've got 65 points overall. Applying for ICTBA 261111; lodged EOI on 03/10/2015. Do I have a chance getting invite anytime soon? 

Any reply is highly appreciated.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear kaazme,
> I m in same boat as u, same eoi date and dibp scores, 55+5 and occupation.
> I m very excited for ita.


well wishes for you, might land in Sydney together. by the way my eoi date is before your one.:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> well wishes for you, might land in Sydney together. by the way my eoi date is before your one.:cheer2::cheer2:


Yes I know,a difference of one day.
Ya sure we will land Sydney together brother..
May u get ur invitation as soon as possible!
I think all 55 pointers will be invited in coming months.
Good luck for u and other expats.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Truthfully speaking, I just can't see most applicants of more common occupations (engineers, not to mention pro-rata occupations) with 55+5 points being invited. There's heaps of people waiting in the system, some even from 2014. What is even worse, there is a growing trend for people to apply for both 189 and 190 simultaneously. So, you have countless of 60, 65, 70+ applicants also in the system, in spite of the fact that most of them would (more) easily get an invitation for 189. I am not generally pessimistic, but it seems silly to ignore the reality. Regardless of that, wish everyone all the best of luck for the next 6 months.


----------



## mattt (Oct 7, 2015)

I lodged my EOI on 6.10.2015 and got an invitation on 3.12.15 and I'm 55+5. Waiting for approval. Hopefully it will be this thursday.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mattt said:


> I lodged my EOI on 6.10.2015 and got an invitation on 3.12.15 and I'm 55+5. Waiting for approval. Hopefully it will be this thursday.


Cool mate! Congrats! Please add your details to our tracker table.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Guys Chill. It all depends upon your occupation first then points. So people with different job code have different yardstick to get invitation. Some occupation is fetching inv wid 55+5 anD some at 65+5. You have to assume your chances basing upon that. Hope that helps. I am software engineer wid 55+5 (english 10). I believe I am in wid a chance as 60 + 5 are getting inviatation with some amount of exprience in my occupation. Use ths forum and tracker to calculate your chances. Hope everyone of us get invitation as 3k+ are still left.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

mattt said:


> I lodged my EOI on 6.10.2015 and got an invitation on 3.12.15 and I'm 55+5. Waiting for approval. Hopefully it will be this thursday.


Hi Mattt Congrats and when did you applied and could you please let us know your occupation and SRN last three digits please if possible, Because i also got invitation on the same days as yours.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi all I hope you all enjoyed your Christmas and new year parties leta hope we get approvals and more invitations this week


----------



## mattt (Oct 7, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Hi Mattt Congrats and when did you applied and could you please let us know your occupation and SRN last three digits please if possible, Because i also got invitation on the same days as yours.


I applied on the same day I received an invitation (3.12). My occupation is structural engineer. SNR is 664*


----------



## shangy chauhan (Jan 1, 2016)

Anyone know if i have chance for getting an invite if for 189 I have 65 pts and nsw 190 have 70 points .. Please assist ray:

Eoi submitted 23/12/15
Cheers!!!


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

shangy chauhan said:


> Anyone know if i have chance for getting an invite if for 189 I have 65 pts and nsw 190 have 70 points .. Please assist ray:
> 
> Eoi submitted 23/12/15
> Cheers!!!


Hi Can you tell more about your occupation and points


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Hi all I hope you all enjoyed your Christmas and new year parties leta hope we get approvals and more invitations this week


Yeah waiting for so long hopefully they clear all the backlogs this Thursday :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## shangy chauhan (Jan 1, 2016)

Vineethgaddam said:


> shangy chauhan said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if i have chance for getting an invite if for 189 I have 65 pts and nsw 190 have 70 points .. Please assist
> ...


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

shangy chauhan said:


> Vineethgaddam said:
> 
> 
> > shangy chauhan said:
> ...


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> shangy chauhan said:
> 
> 
> > Vineethgaddam said:
> ...


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*NSW SS Query*



mattt said:


> I lodged my EOI on 6.10.2015 and got an invitation on 3.12.15 and I'm 55+5. Waiting for approval. Hopefully it will be this thursday.


Hey,
Congrts,
Just wondering what's your breakdown points?

Thanks,
Nabajit


----------



## markmoro (Nov 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You also will, NSW has to invite 3000+ people in 6 months...  so most of guys here will be invited.


Hi, silly question...where can we see how many people have still to be invited from NSW?


Cheers


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

mattt said:


> I lodged my EOI on 6.10.2015 and got an invitation on 3.12.15 and I'm 55+5. Waiting for approval. Hopefully it will be this thursday.


What is your occupation and points break down buddy?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Truthfully speaking, I just can't see most applicants of more common occupations (engineers, not to mention pro-rata occupations) with 55+5 points being invited. There's heaps of people waiting in the system, some even from 2014. What is even worse, there is a growing trend for people to apply for both 189 and 190 simultaneously. So, you have countless of 60, 65, 70+ applicants also in the system, in spite of the fact that most of them would (more) easily get an invitation for 189. I am not generally pessimistic, but it seems silly to ignore the reality. Regardless of that, wish everyone all the best of luck for the next 6 months.


You will get it this month surely. And friezo has applied using a famous migration agent in singapore that might have helped him. Still he had to wait long for 258 days.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

No more invit for 55+5 pointers... There is a big queue for 60 + 5 pointers and also 189 directly 65 pointers are max in the 18th nov. Chart. So actually they all applied invite on 65+5 points based for 190. So there are manny applicant for 60 + 5 for nsw. And nsw only one state who did not required min. Work experience. So 99% people r in nsw ss. So chances for 55 + 5 is very less. The last invitation in pro - rata was 25 th may 2015 for 55+5. I m also in same bot.
But really its a big time to get invit for 55+5. 
May be after may we have chance , untill that we all have to just waitcand watch.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

That might be true for 2613 pro rata occupations and not for others.


----------



## Cocox (Jul 20, 2015)

Cocox said:


> Hi Andrey / all,
> 
> I have 60 pts and with NSW SS I've got 65 points overall. Applying for ICTBA 261111; lodged EOI on 03/10/2015. Do I have a chance getting invite anytime soon?
> 
> Any reply is highly appreciated.


Can anyone reply me please


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

djdoller said:


> No more invit for 55+5 pointers... There is a big queue for 60 + 5 pointers and also 189 directly 65 pointers are max in the 18th nov. Chart. So actually they all applied invite on 65+5 points based for 190. So there are manny applicant for 60 + 5 for nsw. And nsw only one state who did not required min. Work experience. So 99% people r in nsw ss. So chances for 55 + 5 is very less. The last invitation in pro - rata was 25 th may 2015 for 55+5. I m also in same bot.
> But really its a big time to get invit for 55+5.
> May be after may we have chance , untill that we all have to just waitcand watch.



Hi djdoller,

For OSH adviser with 55 point got any chance for invitation?

Thanks


----------



## harshvg4 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi All

So after another longgg wait I have received my NSW approval to apply for 190 visa!

Just to build up some morale here...I got the invitation to apply within 6 days and approval to apply for 190 visa in 40 days.

I have 60+5 points and I am applying with Internal Audit job code.

Regards


----------



## Arianems (Aug 21, 2015)

harshvg4 said:


> Hi All
> 
> So after another longgg wait I have received my NSW approval to apply for 190 visa!
> 
> ...


Could you share your date of invite and application for nomination?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

congratulations! did you receive an email from nsw just today?


----------



## harshvg4 (Jul 29, 2015)

EOI - 20/11/15
Invitation to apply - 26/11/15
Application submitted - 30/11/15
Approval - 5/1/16

BTW...there is a very good tracker maintained @ myimmitracker.com

Its really helpful in keeping track of everything!


----------



## Keyursaha (Aug 25, 2015)

Can You please share your initial digits of SRN?




harshvg4 said:


> EOI - 20/11/15
> Invitation to apply - 26/11/15
> Application submitted - 30/11/15
> Approval - 5/1/16
> ...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ICTBusinessAnalystNSW557142015-05-15 2015-05-20 2015-06-17 33 Approved.
Last case of 55 pointers who got invoted in 2613.. there after no one 55 pointer fron ict invited by nsw...


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> ICTBusinessAnalystNSW557142015-05-15 2015-05-20 2015-06-17 33 Approved.
> Last case of 55 pointers who got invoted in 2613.. there after no one 55 pointer fron ict invited by nsw...


You have to look at when the 55+5 candidates for 2613 gruop started getting invitation. It seems that it is from March 15 to may 15. So basically towards the end of the financial year, there is plenty of chances that 55+5 will be invited basing up occupations. The chances are higher for software guys rather than Business Analysts as in 189 the minumm score for software guys are already 60 but for BA it is 65.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

My occupation is electronic trades worker with a points of 55+5 and applied to NSW on 14/12 and since from waiting for approval . Anyone suggest which day can I expect to get approval ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## mattt (Oct 7, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> What is your occupation and points break down buddy?


structral engineer
age 30 points
degree 15 
english 10


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Correct from march to may month is ideal for 55+5 software eng.. so giys another 3 months to wait. First applicant of 6th month of 2015 will be invite. Do one more thing guys. Make a spreadsheet for 6/15 to till date of 2613 guys who did not received the invit that we can prejudice that we can get invite untill may or not.


----------



## Onshore (Apr 16, 2015)

I have skill assessment which expired before 3 months. I applied today for new one. Also today I received 65 each in Pte . So now I hav 70 points. My question is can I update my eoi with 70 points and if I get invited after two days then what will happen regarding my assessment ?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> What is your occupation and points break down buddy?


Hello ozpunjabi,

I think major portion of 55+5 pointers with non pro rata will be invited in coming months like last financial year.
Engg categories r still vacant since long.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

mattt said:


> structral engineer
> age 30 points
> degree 15
> english 10


I wish to know whether you are recent passout? If you have any experience? If yes then have you marked it non relevant in EOI or not?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

NSW has given invitations today.....but not or 55+5.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> ICTBusinessAnalystNSW557142015-05-15 2015-05-20 2015-06-17 33 Approved.
> Last case of 55 pointers who got invoted in 2613.. there after no one 55 pointer fron ict invited by nsw...





djdoller said:


> Correct from march to may month is ideal for 55+5 software eng.. so giys another 3 months to wait. First applicant of 6th month of 2015 will be invite. Do one more thing guys. Make a spreadsheet for 6/15 to till date of 2613 guys who did not received the invit that we can prejudice that we can get invite untill may or not.


You can track things here My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190 . The way back log is moving in 189 category software engs will be getting inviation with 60 points who has lodged after july 2015. You can check this in skill select site(http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/18-december-2015-round-results) that the last backlog clearnace date is 21st june. So many 60 pointer will start getting invites in 189 itself so it is a positive new for 55 pointers like us and we could get invt bfre march as well if the queue clears up  Hope for the best.


----------



## aspiring_aussie (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey Guys 

I got my invitation approved by NSW today!!! Applied on 26th November with 65+5 points for accountant general category!!!

Please can anyone suggest a thread which can assist with documentations for filing final visa application!!!

Any inputs will be highly appreciated!!

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aspiring_aussie said:


> Hey Guys I got my invitation approved by NSW today!!! Applied on 26th November with 65+5 points for accountant general category!!! Please can anyone suggest a thread which can assist with documentations for filing final visa application!!! Any inputs will be highly appreciated!! Cheers


Congrats! 

Please add/update tracker.

You can join thread for 2016 visa gang!


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

pradyush said:


> You can track things here My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190 . The way back log is moving in 189 category software engs will be getting inviation with 60 points who has lodged after july 2015. You can check this in skill select site(http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/18-december-2015-round-results) that the last backlog clearnace date is 21st june. So many 60 pointer will start getting invites in 189 itself so it is a positive new for 55 pointers like us and we could get invt bfre march as well if the queue clears up  Hope for the best.


Any news about April 2015 applicant with 55+5 pointers in 263111. I have lost all hopes.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> Any news about April 2015 applicant with 55+5 pointers in 263111. I have lost all hopes.


I am no expert dude. ! But I dont see any one from ur occupation getting invitation from NSW with 55+5 in the forum or in tracker. Have you applied for Vicoria ? Try to improve your points by English test ?

Thanks


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello ozpunjabi,

I think major portion of 55+5 pointers with non pro rata will be invited in coming months like last financial year.
Engg categories r still vacant since long.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Any one who applied for NSW with 60+5 with trade falling in CSOL got invite recently?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## szia (Dec 30, 2015)

hi guys,
i am new to this forum.
i have submitted my EOI for NSW Australia through an immigration consultant in august 2015
till now i didnt recieve any news from her 
i would like to know can i submit an EOI by myself? and if submitted for one province can i submit for another territory also?
kindly advice in this regard as im unable to understand through the website
will appreciate any help
thanks 
regards


----------



## mattt (Oct 7, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> I wish to know whether you are recent passout? If you have any experience? If yes then have you marked it non relevant in EOI or not?


I graduated in november 2014. I have irrelevant experience, so I marked it as non relevant.


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Kdp2015 said:


> Any news about April 2015 applicant with 55+5 pointers in 263111. I have lost all hopes.


I had been waiting since March 2015 with 55+5 points. No luck to date.
Increased my points 'n applied for 189.
I would suggest you to increase your points to 60, in order to apply for 189.
Else, apply for Victoria, their response time is faster than NSW.
Acceptance or rejection, Victoria would be quick to respond.
P.S. Their rejection rate is high.

Good Luck!


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Dear All,

Good Day!

Please guide me friends. 

I want to apply as a General Accountant. My points are Age 30+Bachelor 15+ English 10.

1.8 years post qualification experience. So, no points for experience

Which Visa is better at this time to apply

190 NSW with 55+5 points or 489 Vic (Relative Sponsor) with 55+10 points ???

Help will be appreciated!


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> Any news about April 2015 applicant with 55+5 pointers in 263111. I have lost all hopes.





xehny said:


> I had been waiting since March 2015 with 55+5 points. No luck to date.
> Increased my points 'n applied for 189.
> I would suggest you to increase your points to 60, in order to apply for 189.
> Else, apply for Victoria, their response time is faster than NSW.
> ...


Hi Xehny,

Are you from same code 263111 ?


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

pradyush said:


> Hi Xehny,
> 
> Are you from same code 263111 ?


yeah same code 263111


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

xehny said:


> yeah same code 263111


Seems only software engineer and Developer Programmer are being invited from 263 group with 55+5 points as per last year's trend.


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

pradyush said:


> Seems only software engineer and Developer Programmer are being invited from 263 group with 55+5 points as per last year's trend.


With 60 points in hand, CN&SE(s) have better chances than others.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Paaji
> 
> My question is about your quote as below
> 
> ...


Hy OZ Panjabi,


Good Day!

Please guide me

I want to apply as a General Accountant. My points are Age 30+Bachelor 15+ English 10.

1.8 years post qualification experience. So, no points for experience

Which Visa is better at this time to apply

190 NSW with 55+5 points or 489 Vic (Relative Sponsor) with 55+10 points ???

Help will be appreciated!


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Seems only software engineer and Developer Programmer are being invited from 263 group with 55+5 points as per last year's trend.


I second that. Comparing with Business and Systems Analysts (2611), that's really true.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello ozpunjabi,
> 
> I think major portion of 55+5 pointers with non pro rata will be invited in coming months like last financial year.
> Engg categories r still vacant since long.


Yes right. Many EA people are waiting.
Hope it will come soon.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

mattt said:


> I graduated in november 2014. I have irrelevant experience, so I marked it as non relevant.


Thanks bro for the information. 
So from EA you have obtained skill assessment based on your academic projects/internships only?
I too have same case but for telecom engineer.


----------



## inquel112 (Mar 9, 2015)

Another Engg here with 55+5 / EOI in mid-august last year. I gave it till the end of the year and I've had enough of it waiting cluelessly with a heart full of hope. Going PTE-a for 20pts.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Krish4aus,


I got nsw approval for state sponsorship and awaiting for link in email for further procedure.

You are very near to get ur emails.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Hy OZ Panjabi,
> 
> Good Day!
> 
> ...


489 FS will not receive invite for pro rata occupations as per skill select. Chances of 55 pointer accountant are bleak from NSW. still make two separate EOIs for 190 NSW and 489 FS. Then improve your english score or look for other state openings like SA etc.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

inquel112 said:


> Another Engg here with 55+5 / EOI in mid-august last year. I gave it till the end of the year and I've had enough of it waiting cluelessly with a heart full of hope. Going PTE-a for 20pts.


Your occupation?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Now we can expect flooding of Invitations as half of the financial year finished and so far 652 nominations granted till November plus December Nominations may be hypothetically another 300 Nominations.So still 3000 nominations remaining in 6 Months.So to cover that 3000 they have to to touch 55 pointers and also have to issue some where around 4000 plus invitations.

Any government department never works so efficiently in January as its always under staffed and lethargic after Christmas.But this year the trend seems to be changing as people are getting nominations from second working day after Vacation. So its a good sign that NSW is now rolling its pants and shirts and working swiftly in order to achieve their 4000 number.
So good luck.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Hi Krish4aus,
> 
> 
> I got nsw approval for state sponsorship and awaiting for link in email for further procedure.
> ...


check your skillselect account maybe your ITA for visa lodgement is already there. sometimes, dibp is slower to send email for notifications.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for valuable update.




engineer20 said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Krish4aus,
> ...


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi JDesai,

Any idea about birth certificate is mandatory or not? I have school leaving certificate as proof of birthdate 



jdesai said:


> Now we can expect flooding of Invitations as half of the financial year finished and so far 652 nominations granted till November plus December Nominations may be hypothetically another 300 Nominations.So still 3000 nominations remaining in 6 Months.So to cover that 3000 they have to to touch 55 pointers and also have to issue some where around 4000 plus invitations.
> 
> Any government department never works so efficiently in January as its always under staffed and lethargic after Christmas.But this year the trend seems to be changing as people are getting nominations from second working day after Vacation. So its a good sign that NSW is now rolling its pants and shirts and working swiftly in order to achieve their 4000 number.
> So good luck.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Hi Krish4aus,
> 
> 
> I got nsw approval for state sponsorship and awaiting for link in email for further procedure.
> ...


Congrats.. Could you please let us know your SRN and when you applied for Nomination..? If I'm not wrong.. you are from 2613 category..??!


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Hi Krish4aus,
> 
> 
> I got nsw approval for state sponsorship and awaiting for link in email for further procedure.
> ...




congrats mate can you please confirm your invitation date and applied date and occuupation


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi, 

Applied on 06th sept and invite received on 26th Nov.

NSW invite approval date is 06-01-16

ANZCODE 261312 Dev programmer

Now will start doc. Preparation 

SRN is 652*



Vineethgaddam said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Krish4aus,
> ...





bharathi039 said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Krish4aus,
> ...


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Guys I have a question. Do we get confirmation email from the SkillSelect when we lodge an EOI for 189 visa? I haven't received an e-mail from the SkillSelect portal when I submitted 190 visa.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Hi Krish4aus,
> 
> 
> I got nsw approval for state sponsorship and awaiting for link in email for further procedure.
> ...


Have you received the invitation for apply from NSW? When did you lodge your EOI?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I asked here regarding the submission of both 189 and 190 on the same EOI account. However, if I later want to update 190 so that (e.g. I change my state preference) then would it update both 189 and 190 or just 190? Should I create 189 and 190 on a separate account instead?


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi, Applied on 06th sept and invite received on 26th Nov. NSW invite approval date is 06th Jan16, ANZCODE 261312 Dev programmer Now will start doc. Preparation SRN is 652* 



gourangshah24 said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Krish4aus,
> ...


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

I am still waiting for approval


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm too waiting for approval since from Dec 15th


----------



## Bkhadka (Dec 2, 2015)

i have been waiting for nsw for 1 year now. Still no answer


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Hi, Applied on 06th sept and invite received on 26th Nov. NSW invite approval date is 06-01-16 ANZCODE 261312 Dev programmer Now will start doc. Preparation SRN is 652*


Congrats!


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

danielm said:


> I'm too waiting for approval since from Dec 15th


may i know your SRN first 3 digits?


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

694.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied on 06th sept and invite received on 26th Nov.
> 
> ...


Great. . I applied on 29/11/2015.. Still no approval 
SRN: 647*
ANZCO: 2613**


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

danielm said:


> 694.


thanks! i had applied last 21 Dec during their holiday break. my SRN is 707*


----------



## wajahat.ku (Apr 9, 2015)

*Multiple EOI*



szia said:


> hi guys,
> i am new to this forum.
> i have submitted my EOI for NSW Australia through an immigration consultant in august 2015
> till now i didnt recieve any news from her
> ...


Hi dear I am also from Pakistan and with same situation as you are. Which city you live and Who is your consultant ?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Guys I have a question. Do we get confirmation email from the SkillSelect when we lodge an EOI for 189 visa? I haven't received an e-mail from the SkillSelect portal when I submitted 190 visa.


no such email come on logging sc190..


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Guys, 

Any invitations today ? 
There is rain of grants coming today from DIBP.


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Singh85 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any invitations today ?
> There is rain of grants coming today from DIBP.


How can you say Singh?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys please dont forget to update your details in signatures and tracker.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> 489 FS will not receive invite for pro rata occupations as per skill select. Chances of 55 pointer accountant are bleak from NSW. still make two separate EOIs for 190 NSW and 489 FS. Then improve your english score or look for other state openings like SA etc.


Thanks Punjabi. I will do the same


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

abdhabi said:


> How can you say Singh?


3 of my know expat members got grant today and there are silent members also who got grant...


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Great. . I applied on 29/11/2015.. Still no approval
> SRN: 647*
> ANZCO: 2613**



My SRN: 647 applied on dec4'15... Hope we'll receive soon.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any invitations today ?
> There is rain of grants coming today from DIBP.


Hello Singh85,
Sat sri akal

I have applied as Engg technologist on 13/10/15 with
55+5 points.Basically I am mechanical engineer with 7 years and 8 months relevant exp. (Assessed by EA).

What r ur expectations regarding NSW invitations?
I m also waiting from 4 months.


----------



## Arianems (Aug 21, 2015)

Bkhadka said:


> i have been waiting for nsw for 1 year now. Still no answer


Bkhadka,

Are u waiting for the invitation or the nomination for that long?
What is your profession and points??


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Bkhadka said:


> i have been waiting for nsw for 1 year now. Still no answer


one year and still no invitation? yo have to take english test again bro...
are you also 55+5 pointer?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Next 2 months are still hard for 55 pointers as 189 invit is only 700 so most 60 pointers will receive 190 , untill all 60 pointers will be finalised by inviting by nsw the 55 pointers have to wait for a long time. So need to try for other state with this issue.


----------



## himanshu.cumar (Jan 6, 2016)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello Singh85,
> Sat sri akal
> 
> I have applied as Engg technologist on 13/10/15 with
> ...


I am also waiting for it.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello Singh85,
> Sat sri akal
> 
> I have applied as Engg technologist on 13/10/15 with
> ...


Sat shree akal g

whts your english proficiency scores .


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Sat shree akal g
> 
> whts your english proficiency scores .


Unfortunately I can't achieve 7 in each.my pts breakdown is under mentioned
Age-30
English-0 (competent)
B tech-15
Exp-10 (7 yrs 7 months)
Give pte and ielts twice but not achieve 7 in each.

Ur comments??


----------



## jegan007 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi Guyz,

I have applied for NSW on 20th Nov with 60+5 points, do you guyz know approximately when i would be invited or what is the current trend on NSW invite?


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

I have applied for NSW SS , IN 29/11/15 WITH 55+5 points for BA ( 261111) . looks like my chances are already down. No point in waiting :-(


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Seems like things are getting only more ridiculous with the multiple applications. At least half of the candidates, regardless of their score, are now submitting both 189 AND 190. Most 55+5 don't stand a chance anymore and if DIBP and/or the state of NSW get clever, those with multiple applications might also have unpredictable results.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

ozengineer said:


> Seems like things are getting only more ridiculous with the multiple applications. At least half of the candidates, regardless of their score, are now submitting both 189 AND 190. Most 55+5 don't stand a chance anymore and if DIBP and/or the state of NSW get clever, those with multiple applications might also have unpredictable results.


If DIBP haven't started PTE as recognized language test, many 55 pointers might landed up in Australia till now who are waiting due to their fate...


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Unfortunately I can't achieve 7 in each.my pts breakdown is under mentioned
> Age-30
> English-0 (competent)
> B tech-15
> ...


paji,

have u read following selecting criteria in NSW website

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

1.Occupation
2.Commonwealth Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
3.English language ability
4.Skilled employment

In your occupation there are many candidates with 55+5 points but candidate with more scores will be selected first.

Hope u understand .


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> paji,
> 
> have u read following selecting criteria in NSW website
> 
> ...


Dear Sir,
I know this criteria,but I think there r many candidates who have applied with competent English.
My 8 years exp will completed after 4.5 months in April 2016 and I will increase by 5 points.
May be in the mean time i get invitation from NSW.


----------



## mAnJ33t (Jan 6, 2016)

Dear All,

I have applied for NSW SS : 
ANZ Code : 261313 ICT Software Engineer
Points Claimed : 60 + 5 (SS) = 65 
Date Submission: 10th December 2015

Please suggest when can i expect an invitation??? 

Thanks
Manjeet Singh


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear Sir,
> I know this criteria,but I think there r many candidates who have applied with competent English.
> My 8 years exp will completed after 4.5 months in April 2016 and I will increase by 5 points.
> May be in the mean time i get invitation from NSW.


Hope u get invite in 190 but for sure your chances are bright in 189.. u will get invite in next round as your experience turns 8 yr.


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

mAnJ33t said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS :
> ANZ Code : 261313 ICT Software Engineer
> ...


As per my information, sponsorships for software engineers in New South Wales are closed. Please see this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6-visa-190-application-pending-two-years.html


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

mAnJ33t said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS :
> ANZ Code : 261313 ICT Software Engineer
> ...


Manjeet, 

Is your occupation on Prorate. what is waiting time in SC 189


----------



## anukris4 (Nov 10, 2015)

Can any of you kind souls please tell me what's the next step after paying the application fee for subclass 189


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

anukris4 said:


> Can any of you kind souls please tell me what's the next step after paying the application fee for subclass 189


immiaccount


----------



## mAnJ33t (Jan 6, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> mAnJ33t said:
> 
> 
> > Dear All,
> ...




Yes, its on prorate. For 189, there is a huge backlog. Arround 6 months waiting


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

verynewuser said:


> As per my information, sponsorships for software engineers in New South Wales are closed. Please see this thread.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6-visa-190-application-pending-two-years.html


please be careful about the accuracy of what you are sharing or sayingyou have frightened me


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> There is something which isn't right here (Correct change Highlighted in RED).
> 
> As one date can't be part of Relevant and Non-Relevant.
> 
> ...


I have query seeing this correction!

my work experience according to my employment letters are

12.11.09- 23.12.10 company A
14.12.10- TILL DATE company B.
These 8 days are over lapping since at that moment,I joined new organisation,but I was not relieved by previous organisation , and I took remaining leaves and compensated it.
This overllaping has not caused any problem in my vetassess assessment which is positive,can this cause a problem in my EOI.

If yes ,how to handle it?/


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> I have query seeing this correction! my work experience according to my employment letters are 12.11.09- 23.12.10 company A 14.12.10- TILL DATE company B. These 8 days are over lapping since at that moment,I joined new organisation,but I was not relieved by previous organisation , and I took remaining leaves and compensated it. This overllaping has not caused any problem in my vetassess assessment which is positive,can this cause a problem in my EOI. If yes ,how to handle it?/


This correction is totally incorrect, like in some cases your contract ends on: Company A 01/12/00 - 01/01/01 and the new one starts in company B on 01/01/01 - Till date.These date can be used. 

As for in case Yogi, i would just put the last day at company A you actually(physically) worked. In case of any questions CO will get in touch. If you feel unsafe - attach a letter just like your post explain why the dates overlap. In form 80 you can do it in last section.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> This correction is totally incorrect, like in some cases your contract ends on: Company A 01/12/00 - 01/01/01 and the new one starts in company B on 01/01/01 - Till date.These date can be used.
> 
> As for in case Yogi, i would just put the last day at company A you actually(physically) worked. In case of any questions CO will get in touch. If you feel unsafe - attach a letter just like your post explain why the dates overlap. In form 80 you can do it in last section.



Thanks Andrey
great help!


----------



## Sanzee (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi mukesh,
I applied on 26th october with 65+5 for BA and still no invitation. I don't think they are inviting any BA.



mukeshsharma said:


> I have applied for NSW SS , IN 29/11/15 WITH 55+5 points for BA ( 261111) . looks like my chances are already down. No point in waiting :-(


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

mAnJ33t said:


> Yes, its on prorate. For 189, there is a huge backlog. Around 6 months waiting


Have you registered your case in myimmitracker.If no, please do and see your waiting list. I think you must update your scores in PTE for early invite.


----------



## lonelyheartz (Sep 1, 2015)

is any TELECOMMUNICATIONS ENGINEER/TELECOMMUNICATIONS Network ENGINEER got invited from NSW recently? I haven't seen anyone reporting though..

I feel that not much Telecom Engineers are getting NSW invite..please correct me if i am worng..


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

lonelyheartz said:


> is any TELECOMMUNICATIONS ENGINEER/TELECOMMUNICATIONS Network ENGINEER got invited from NSW recently? I haven't seen anyone reporting though..
> 
> I feel that not much Telecom Engineers are getting NSW invite..please correct me if i am worng..


hi,

you are right mate, i m sailing in the same boat. As per immitracker only 1 got invited but for 60+5. I am also wondering that there is a need of telecom engineer thus NSW included in their SOL. but why they are not inviting. Also, there is not a huge rush of telecom engineers this year.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Can any one please share the link for immi tracker website?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

vivsontime said:


> Can any one please share the link for immi tracker website?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


myimmitracker.com


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

lonelyheartz said:


> is any TELECOMMUNICATIONS ENGINEER/TELECOMMUNICATIONS Network ENGINEER got invited from NSW recently? I haven't seen anyone reporting though..
> 
> I feel that not much Telecom Engineers are getting NSW invite..please correct me if i am worng..


You done with assessment?


----------



## lonelyheartz (Sep 1, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> You done with assessment?


Hi ozpunjabi,

Yes..i am done with the assessment..

Thanks a lot for your advice and suggestions..Really Appreciate..


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Mates,
Is there any OSH adviser getting invitation from NSW?


Thanks


----------



## mdpm20 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sanzee said:


> Hi mukesh,
> I applied on 26th october with 65+5 for BA and still no invitation. I don't think they are inviting any BA.


Hello Sanzee,

Did you apply for visa 189? I hope you will receive an invite tomorrow


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Query with respect to invitation letter from NSW*



ichoosetoshine said:


> myimmitracker.com


Hi ichoosetoshine,

Mate I need your help with some clarifications. I am also of same ANZCO code: 221214. I have following questions which i need some clarification and answer:

1. I received the mail from PTE as : 
"As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.

department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications"
What does this mean? Is it that someone has fetched my PTE data i.e. the NSW or DIBP people?, Have you also got such information before Invitation letter was received just to indicate that i am about to receive an invitation or so from NSW.

2. When can i expect to receive an invitation from NSW? I mean which day do you think they e-mail the invitations. I had applied my EOI with 65 + 5 points (NSW) on 26th December 2015.

I will be really be greatful if you can share some light on this. Senior members of the forum can also provide your inputs. I would really appreciate a kind response on this.


----------



## mAnJ33t (Jan 6, 2016)

For Sure we will get the invitations. 2613 group is highly on demand. :+1:


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

mdpm20 said:


> Hello Sanzee,
> 
> Did you apply for visa 189? I hope you will receive an invite tomorrow


Hi Friend,

Just a question, do 190 category also receive invitation at same time as 189 category? I mean 189 has been declared to provide EOI invitation letter on 8th January. Do at this time, 190 category (NSW) will also send invites to people who have applied. 

Please share some of your views on this.


----------



## mAnJ33t (Jan 6, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> mAnJ33t said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, its on prorate. For 189, there is a huge backlog. Around 6 months waiting
> ...



Thanks Singh. I will try PTE.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi ozpunjabi,
> 
> Yes..i am done with the assessment..
> 
> Thanks a lot for your advice and suggestions..Really Appreciate..


Great. Can you share your points distribution and date of EOI. You may also like to add your details at myimmitracker.com.


----------



## viga_friendz (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Need a small suggestion on deciding between 189 and 190.

I've received the invite letter for SC 190 (NSW State Sponsorship) and we know that this has a validity of 60 days before I can apply for the visa.

Now the suggestion I want is, should I wait for the 189 invite, say about a month? (submitted a month before I applied for NSW SS with 60 points)


----------



## mdpm20 (Apr 15, 2014)

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Just a question, do 190 category also receive invitation at same time as 189 category? I mean 189 has been declared to provide EOI invitation letter on 8th January. Do at this time, 190 category (NSW) will also send invites to people who have applied.
> 
> Please share some of your views on this.


Hi,

Well I am not an expert on your question but I hope I NSW will do the same . I am reading the immi tracker and I am bit worried that most ICT BAs with 65 points have not receive their invitation  .. I hope tomorrow we will be invited


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

viga_friendz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need a small suggestion on deciding between 189 and 190.
> 
> ...


did you got SS nomination approval from NSW? if yes then you can wait up to 60 days for an invite for visa 189 before your visa 190 invite expire.


----------



## viga_friendz (Oct 1, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> did you got SS nomination approval from NSW? if yes then you can wait up to 60 days for an invite for visa 189 before your visa 190 invite expire.


Thanks mate.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Guys,

Any 2613XX applied for nomination after 29/11 received invite ?? I am still waiting for almost 40 days now..


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

Dear friends did anyone got invitation from nsw for 233914 with 55+5 points for 190 visa


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any 2613XX applied for nomination after 29/11 received invite ?? I am still waiting for almost 40 days now..


Am waiting....hwell:hwell:hwell:


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> My SRN: 647 applied on dec4'15... Hope we'll receive soon.


Hello - Have you received your invite..


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Am waiting....hwell:hwell:hwell:



Not sure whats happening in our case. I saw cd93419 who has SRN later than me was approved..!


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Not sure whats happening in our case. I saw cd93419 who has SRN later than me was approved..!


I don't think they are inviting as per SRN, as we have seen a couple of weeks back, an applicant with SRN66* was invited. It depends on the CO I guess. I was hoping something will come this week 

Congratz to cd93419 ...


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> did you got SS nomination approval from NSW? if yes then you can wait up to 60 days for an invite for visa 189 before your visa 190 invite expire.


Hi mate ,

Pls share your point breakup and occupation code.


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Don't worry friend, u will also get very soon as numbers r not having huge disparity.

I need to prepare docs. Where as might be ready so it's a same thing.



krish4aus said:


> bharathi039 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure whats happening in our case. I saw cd93419 who has SRN later than me was approved..!
> ...


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Don't worry friend, u will also get very soon as numbers r not having huge disparity.
> 
> I need to prepare docs. Where as might be ready so it's a same thing.


Happy for you mate, let's track the visa status as well


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Don't worry friend, u will also get very soon as numbers r not having huge disparity.
> 
> I need to prepare docs. Where as might be ready so it's a same thing.


Hi CD93419,

Can you please tell me ur points break up ? Is it it 55 +5 as I saw it on tracker with Developer programmer ? If it is true then they are giving preference 261312 over 261313 (Software engineer ). As many SE with 60+5 are waiting. I am assessing my skills as SE and should have assessed for DP :confused2: I have also 55 +5 (PTE 10, WE :0)


----------



## maxngo (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi guys,

I would like to ask you guys a question:

I am having at the moment *65 points *(25 age, 15 degree, 20 English, 5 Australian study 2yr)

*What is the chance for me to be invited if I go for NSW state sponsorship 190 please?*

My occupation is Accountant, however i still have not applied for Skill assessment yet . I just recently cleared my English exam.
*
And which round in the future could i expect to get invitation please?*

Thank you a lot .


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Don't worry friend, u will also get very soon as numbers r not having huge disparity.
> 
> I need to prepare docs. Where as might be ready so it's a same thing.


Awesome mate . congrats. 

I am also waiting to get the nomination.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Dear Friends,

What are the benefits and drawbacks of 489 Visa.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Arianems (Aug 21, 2015)

My husbund got the nomination.

Civil Engineer 233211 60+5
Application 23/11
Invite 26/11
Nomination 07/01


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

Any invites or approval today from nsw?


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi All,

Has anyone got the approval for 190 from NSW? My SRN is 679* for 261313 and had applied on 7th December, 2015.


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

Dear experts,

i have a small inquiry regarding my case,

am currently waiting for nsw sponsorship as i hope of receiving it very soon since i applied on 3/12.
however, today i have received my new passport in which the deactivated the old one on behalf of it.
should i update my EOI with the new passport number? Knowing that all the assessments and documents i uploaded to NSW at the time of invitation was with the old passport info.

please help


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Arianems said:


> My husbund got the nomination.
> 
> Civil Engineer 233211 60+5
> Application 23/11
> ...


congratulations!


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

mustafa makram said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> i have a small inquiry regarding my case,
> 
> ...


you can now update your passport information on your EOI. if ever dibp will ask for any clarification about this then you can send then both passport copy.


----------



## maxngo (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi guys,

I would like to ask you guys a question:

I am having at the moment 65 points (25 age, 15 degree, 20 English, 5 Australian study 2yr)

What is the chance for me to be invited if I go for NSW state sponsorship 190 please?

My occupation is Accountant, however i still have not applied for Skill assessment yet . I just recently cleared my English exam.

And which round in the future could i expect to get invitation please?

Thank you a lot .


----------



## Alexism (Jun 12, 2015)

I applied on 2/12 with 65p (20 from PTE), got NSW invitation on 3/12. You'd better speed up your process as SA takes some time and it's running to the end of FY. And there's no round in 190. The sooner, the better.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi all,

Is anyone expecting an invite this week. I would like to get some information from respected members as to when does NSW send invites. Thursday / Friday / Monday or when the 189 invite dates have been declared. 


When should i expect an e-mail from them?


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> What are the benefits and drawbacks of 489 Visa.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


i have the same question... if u get a answer plz let me know also


----------



## bhojani.kaushal (Jan 7, 2016)

313214: Telecom Technical Officer
Kaushal Bhojani
EOI date : 14 May 2015 for NSW 190 visa.
still not getting reply. 
Can any body tell me exactly at which date of every month they carry out invitation round for 190 and how can we know that. A prompt reply is highly appreciated.


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is anyone expecting an invite this week. I would like to get some information from respected members as to when does NSW send invites. Thursday / Friday / Monday or when the 189 invite dates have been declared.
> 
> ...


January 8 is the invitation round for 189..


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Am waiting....hwell:hwell:hwell:


Same here buddy, I am waiting for the approval too since 7/12/15


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

fshah said:


> Same here buddy, I am waiting for the approval too since 7/12/15


Waiting for approval since dec 4.. goodluck to us..


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

I 'm too waiting since I was lodged the ss application on 15/12/2015..waiting!!


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Today, no news for NSW invites, hope to get good rain of invites tomorrow.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Well ..hope we all get approval from tomorrow onwards ..


----------



## Sanzee (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi mdpm20,

Yes, i am waiting for 189 too.. But I won't get invitation tonight as the cut off date was 25 September on last round. This round, it might be cleared up to 7th oct. Therefore, no chance until 1st round of February.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

danielm said:


> Well ..hope we all get approval from tomorrow onwards ..


Yup.. no other way than being optimistic..  I was expecting an approval today, but let me wait for one more day and see... :fingerscrossed: 

By the way, do they do any kind of employment verification or stuffs like that during SS approval? I know we might have to face it once visa is launched.. But, how about in SS approval process?


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

hii bro congrats...can you please post your points distribution please..


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

does anyone know the date nsw will send out nomination invites this month of January?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

If anyone of you receive your invite tomorrow, please do post here for the benefit of rest.

good luck guys.. Hope they dont drag it to one more week.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> does anyone know the date nsw will send out nomination invites this month of January?


There is no set pattern, it's for 189 when invites will come twice in a month.


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> There is no set pattern, it's for 189 when invites will come twice in a month.


Thanks Krish4aus the wait is something else. 70 points for accounting doe 9/12/15.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Based on what we have seen today:*

1) Please remove your 190 EOIs, if you have been invited for 189.
2) If you are a non-pro-rata profession with 60 or more points, please only apply for 189. 190 is unnecessary - it is more expensive, the procedure is most likely longer and will come with more obligations.*


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

I have 60 + 5 points.



pradyush said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry friend, u will also get very soon as numbers r not having huge disparity.
> ...


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for update dear. plz tell me whether engineering technologist is a non pro rata profession?
as i don't know what it is. 
Can u plz share what is the chance for 55+5 pointers to get 190 by nsw for engineering technologist as i am not getting information from anywhere.


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

Got invitation for 189 GSM.
Going to withdraw my NSW EOI.
Good Luck guys!


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

congratulations dear


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

congratulations......


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi guys,
I am following this thread since long time but just joined it.
I have applied for 189 on 31/12/2015 with 65 points. what are my chances of getting invited tomorrow?
Does people are getting invites for 189 today?


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

I have applied for 263111.


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

ausilover said:


> I have applied for 263111.


You must have been invited by now.
Check your email.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Don't worry friend, u will also get very soon as numbers r not having huge disparity.
> 
> I need to prepare docs. Where as might be ready so it's a same thing.





cd93419 said:


> I have 60 + 5 points.


Thanks. Can I know the detailed break down and when u got invited, It will be informative to guess my chances !


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

xehny said:


> Got invitation for 189 GSM.
> Going to withdraw my NSW EOI.
> Good Luck guys!


many many congrats dear.

good luck


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

1) Please remove your 190 EOIs, if you have been invited for 189. 2) If you are a non-pro-rata profession with 60 or more points, please only apply for 189. 190 is unnecessary - it is more expensive, the procedure is most likely longer and will come with more obligations.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Is it easy or difficult to convert 489 to 887 and getting PR in this way. 

I am General Accountant. My points are 55 + 10 Vic Family sponsored. What are my chances of 489 invitation at this time? I didn't submit EOI yet

Thanks!


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

Arianems said:


> My husbund got the nomination.
> 
> Civil Engineer 233211 60+5
> Application 23/11
> ...


Please post your srn if you dont mind...thanks and congrats.


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hello - Have you received your invite..


Hi! Hope to get this friday :fingerscrossed:
correction on my srn, its 670*


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*EOI submitted*

Hi All,

My profile is as below

Age 32 - 30 points
Actual work ex 10 yrs - 5 points (BE EEE)
Education - 15 points
PTE-A - 10 points (R 78, L 90, W 90, S 90, overall 90)

Total 30+5+15+10 = 60 points

With NSW SS 60+5 = 65 points

Submitted EOI on 6th Jan 2016 for 261313. 

Any idea when i will get an invite from NSW?

Also does NSW give preference to individual sections as i have 90 in 3 sections?


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi ravikiran

Why don't u give another go in PTE
YOU CAN easily score 20 points (79+) 
And then you can expect invite without any delay and for sure!


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My profile is as below
> 
> ...


How did u get 30 points for your age(32). It should be 25 points !!


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

pradyush said:


> How did u get 30 points for your age(32). It should be 25 points !!


Nope it is 30.. Unless you turn 33 you still get 30
Points. 25-32 is 30 points..I am still 32 yrs old not 33.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hi ravikiran
> 
> Why don't u give another go in PTE
> YOU CAN easily score 20 points (79+)
> And then you can expect invite without any delay and for sure!


Yes planning to soon 

Missed by 1 mark.. I think i'll wait till 25th jan to see if i'll get an invite from nsw.

Else will give it one more shot.. If i dont get an invite by jan, then it might be in april (fingers crossed).. So ya i'll wait till jan end..


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Nope it is 30.. Unless you turn 33 you still get 30
> Points. 25-32 is 30 points..I am still 32 yrs old not 33.


Yeah..Just checked.  I thought 25-30 fall into 30 points zone. You can get invt in 189 in 4-6 months time depending upon backlogs. If you have no issue in choosing only NSW(190) then SS invitation should be within next 2 months as per current trends. But that is my view. Everything depends upon the number candidates above you


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Friends
I see not even a single person with my 
Occupation code applying 
Through out expat forum
But my occupation is in CSOL
and with a possibility of making it under stream 2 (190) on NSW 
I am currently at 60+5
And soon will make it 65+5 with spouse points 

What are the chances
Where to check if there is anyone else same as my occupation ?
225412!


----------



## Crazy student (Nov 16, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Friends
> I see not even a single person with my
> Occupation code applying
> Through out expat forum
> ...


Sze100 have same occupation as your. I have no idea just searched your code and it showed. Try to contact him/her so may be helpful for you. Cheers


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Friends I see not even a single person with my Occupation code applying Through out expat forum But my occupation is in CSOL and with a possibility of making it under stream 2 (190) on NSW I am currently at 60+5 And soon will make it 65+5 with spouse points What are the chances Where to check if there is anyone else same as my occupation ? 225412!


Your chances are pretty good. 
I also had a rare code and got the invite within 10 days. 2 days later I got the invite for the 189 visa. So i opted for the 189 even though I had already paid the 330 processing fee for the 190. 
Good Luck!


----------



## wajahat.ku (Apr 9, 2015)

Any idea about starting of next invitation round for NSW state sponsorship


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

wajahat.ku said:


> Any idea about starting of next invitation round for NSW state sponsorship


There are no rounds, they invite continuously.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Am waiting....hwell:hwell:hwell:


Am waiting waiting waiting hopefully we all get it next week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pavan4u (Nov 5, 2015)

maxngo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to ask you guys a question:
> 
> ...


Accounting profession is not in demand at this moment and the competition is very high. However, Chances of getting 190 (NSW) are good with 65+5. As per the current trend, it will take around one and half month to receive the invite because you have gained 20 points in PTE.

I do not understand why didn't you get your assessment done yet! It will take around 10-15 days to get the positive assessment from CPA. Score of 7 band in all the sections of the PTE or IELTS is enough to get the positive outcome.

Anyways I suggest you to get your assessment done asap and apply for 190.

Good luck


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

no invites from NSW so far. Any lucky guy got, please mention.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Friends
> I see not even a single person with my
> Occupation code applying
> Through out expat forum
> ...


You may check it on myimmitracker.com


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

Is there nsw invitation today? Are they still in vacation? What took them so long...


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Hibernation is the word for NSW.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

No invite still...


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi friends,

I am also waiting for an Invite from NSW. If they don't send invites today, then it's a big doubt they will send it in beginning of next week. I have not seen much invites sent on Monday, the only hope would be then next Thursday / Friday. Let's see what's in it for us.

Long wait.....Patience is the only medicine we have till that.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

no invites....


----------



## admirernepali (Apr 13, 2015)

Anyone got approval today? 

I received invitation on 26 Nov, 2015 and applied on 30 Nov, 2015,
but still awaiting for approval.

Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

NSW folks might be back from vacation this week and would be working slowly.


We might expect some action starting next week.




admirernepali said:


> Anyone got approval today?
> 
> I received invitation on 26 Nov, 2015 and applied on 30 Nov, 2015,
> but still awaiting for approval.
> ...


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

For unknown reasons, some people who got the invite on 26 Nov but only applied on 30 Nov still haven't got their nomination approval. 
I myself also got the invite on 26 Nov but I applied the next day and already got the approval on 3 Dec. 
Hmm, I wonder if the long delay may have something to do with either occupation or English ability?


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Guys..do we lose points after completing 32 years or after completing 33 yrs?

I am curious because turning 32 next month and this is the most hurting birthday😄

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> There are no rounds, they invite continuously.


does "continuously" means daily??


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> Guys..do we lose points after completing 32 years or after completing 33 yrs?
> 
> I am curious because turning 32 next month and this is the most hurting birthday😄
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


This has been asked recently by someone else in the forum. 
You will only lose points after you turn 33.


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> For unknown reasons, some people who got the invite on 26 Nov but only applied on 30 Nov still haven't got their nomination approval.
> I myself also got the invite on 26 Nov but I applied the next day and already got the approval on 3 Dec.
> Hmm, I wonder if the long delay may have something to do with either occupation or English ability?


You absolutely right, don't know what is going on their end. They might be doing some background checks regarding employments.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> does "continuously" means daily??


Not daily, by recent trends, they invite every Thursday.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> This has been asked recently by someone else in the forum.
> You will only lose points after you turn 33.


If that's true then you made my day...thanks a lot..is there a way we can verify because my consultant doesn't have a clue?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I am yet to receive my NSW nomination. I am not sure what is stoping my application.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

The info on DIBP website should already tell you that. 
Or you can search this forum.
I'm sure you're not the only one asking the same question


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

Sanzee said:


> Hi mukesh,
> I applied on 26th october with 65+5 for BA and still no invitation. I don't think they are inviting any BA.


Hi Sanzee, may we know if you already get your invitation? May we also know your points breakdown, including english scores?

I could see some getting an invite but should have a proficient score in English though.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> Not daily, by recent trends, they invite every Thursday.


do you know their priority for nsw SS... i.e is it ielts or work exper. or occupation??
mine is
age 30 pts
ielts 0 pts
education- 15 pts
work exp. 10 pts
total- 55+5 (if ss by nsw)

can you say anything about my condition??


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

You can find the priority list on NSW's website. 

Depending on your ANZSCO, you may need to wait longer for invite since there are many 60+5 applicants ahead of you. I suggest you try to get additional points from English ability.


----------



## shangy chauhan (Jan 1, 2016)

vivsontime said:


> Guys..do we lose points after completing 32 years or after completing 33 yrs?
> 
> I am curious because turning 32 next month and this is the most hurting birthday😄
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Don't worry even if u are 32 year and 364 Days old , you still can claim 30 points :blush:


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

fshah said:


> You absolutely right, don't know what is going on their end. They might be doing some background checks regarding employments.


189 is automated invites whereas 190 is not so when you get your nomination aren't they suppose to verify the points,experience,etc as per priority mentioned in the NSW website.

Why will they do the checks again and not invite people? I don't think this may be the reason but not sure what else is stopping them from inviting applicants after sending nominations.


----------



## wajahat.ku (Apr 9, 2015)

fshah said:


> You absolutely right, don't know what is going on their end. They might be doing some background checks regarding employments.


They will require 1- Pay slips 2- Bank statement and 3- experience lettter
You may also be requested for the I.tax return as a proof.


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> 189 is automated invites whereas 190 is not so when you get your nomination aren't they suppose to verify the points,experience,etc as per priority mentioned in the NSW website.
> 
> Why will they do the checks again and not invite people? I don't think this may be the reason but not sure what else is stopping them from inviting applicants after sending nominations.


I think, NSW invitations are also send via automated system, However, once we applied for nomination, they must verify the points that candidates had claimed in the EOI application.


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi ichoosetoshine,
> 
> Mate I need your help with some clarifications. I am also of same ANZCO code: 221214. I have following questions which i need some clarification and answer:
> 
> ...


Hi, sorry for the late response.. Kindly see my answers below:
1. You probably have ticked the option to provide DIBP the result of your exam outcome. But do not worry, the only PTE report that will be considered official by the immi is the reference number of your PTE result that you'd like to submit.

2. You'll be invited soon. I was hoping for most who have the same points as you that they could get their invite today but since NSW still seems on a vacation mode, then hopefully by next week they'll start sending their invites.. So since you got a pretty high score, then you could expect to receive an invite anytime soon. Good luck!


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

In yesterday's round there r huge number of 60 pointers has got invitation for non pro rata occupations.Maximum backlog has been cleared.
Engineers r mostly invited.This is good news for 55+5 NSW 190 visa applicants as the non pro rata occupations r on their turn.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

fshah said:


> I think, NSW invitations are also send via automated system, However, once we applied for nomination, they must verify the points that candidates had claimed in the EOI application.


In that case, they should only verify the points claim against the document submitted and that should be like anyother normal process(like ACS) so don't think we should worry much about whether we will be invited or not. But no one knows why there is a delay though


----------



## trovant (Dec 16, 2015)

any invites for today??


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

No invitation for me today.....
I don't understand the reason because I had applied for 189 with 65 points on 31/12/15 with occupation code 263111.
Many 60 pointers of the same code have also been invited today.
Could anybody please give me the reason for this?


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

ausilover said:


> No invitation for me today.....
> I don't understand the reason because I had applied for 189 with 65 points on 31/12/15 with occupation code 263111.
> Many 60 pointers of the same code have also been invited today.
> Could anybody please give me the reason for this?


With a DOE of 31 Dec 2015 for 189, i think you should not be expecting it now. The 60 pointers who have been invited may have had a DOE way before you


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for the reply ram040479.
But my question is does high or low points affect your invitation?


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

I thought they might first complete all 65,70,80 pointers till date. Then only they select from 60 pointers. Please correct me if i am wrong


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Alright..! Not much invites or approvals this week sums up the story. .. May be NSW not yet recovered by holiday mood..  No offence.. Anyway, patience is the one that I have learnt ever since I started my PR process.. 

Lets wait for a better week ahead.. Until then, enjoy your weekend guys..


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

In yesterday's round there r huge number of 60 pointers in 189 has got invitation for non pro rata occupations.Maximum backlog has been cleared.
Engineers r mostly invited.This is good news for 55+5 NSW 190 visa applicants as the non pro rata occupations r on their turn.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

ausilover said:


> I thought they might first complete all 65,70,80 pointers till date. Then only they select from 60 pointers. Please correct me if i am wrong


Well thats what is my understanding as well. Also I am not sure if 263111 is on pro-rata. So probably, DIBP has taken a decision to invite them based on their DOEs. I would leave other experts to comment as well.


----------



## questioner1 (Jan 7, 2016)

*Contact*

Fragman - is there a way to contact with you via email?


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
Commonwealth Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
English language ability
Skilled employment
.
.
.
For NSW SS
my question is that... in the 190 occupation priority list of NSW does the occupation in page 1 are prior than the occupation on page 2??
and for English language do they see the ielts (suppose) avg. score or they see each band score ani distinguish category?


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

I just got the invitation. Feeling so happy & relaxed.
Thank you god for everything.
Thank you all members for your kind support.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ausilover said:


> I just got the invitation. Feeling so happy & relaxed. Thank you god for everything. Thank you all members for your kind support.


Congrats!


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

ausilover said:


> I just got the invitation. Feeling so happy & relaxed.
> Thank you god for everything.
> Thank you all members for your kind support.


congrats....
plz share your timeline...
is it visa invitation or state invitation?


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

ausilover said:


> I just got the invitation. Feeling so happy & relaxed.
> Thank you god for everything.
> Thank you all members for your kind support.


Ahhh So good to hear Bro. One minute you were perplexed and see now you are


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

ram040479 said:


> Ahhh So good to hear Bro. One minute you were perplexed and see now you are


you caught me bro.....


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!


Thank you so much andrey.


----------



## satsah (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi All,
I am planning to apply for state sponsor. Can I add my wife's point as partner's point where both ANZSCO code are in COSL but her code is not in state occupation list. I know she needs to clear her IELTS/PTE. Can u tell me which states are currently sending invitation for ict BA ?


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

I had wasted lot of time with 55 points. So please guys increase your scores with PTE. It will make your dream come true like mine. And your invitation will not be far from you anymore.

My timeline is as below.

Occupation: Computer Network & System Engineer- 263111
IELTS 1st Attempt: L8.5 S8 W6.5 R6.5 
PTE 1st Attempt: 64
PTE 2nd Attempt: 64
PTE 3rd Attempt: 73


Points Breakdown:
Age : 30 Pts
Qualification: 15 Pts
Experience: 10 Pts 
Language: 10 Pts

Total : 65 Pts




EOI for 190 NSW(60 Pts):29/09/15
EOI for 190 NSW(70 Pts): 31/12/15 (Updated)
EOI for 189 independent visa(65 Pts) 31/12/15

Invitation received for 189: 08/01/16


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ausilover said:


> I had wasted lot of time with 55 points. So please guys increase your scores with PTE. It will make your dream come true like mine. And your invitation will not be far from you anymore.
> 
> My timeline is as below.
> 
> ...



Congratz Mate!! Good luck for your invite!!

I was wondering if it was 190 , thanks for highlighting that this invite was for 189. 
Did you check with the agent now? You should have ideally got the invite for 189 last night.


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

krish4aus said:


> Congratz Mate!! Good luck for your invite!!
> 
> I was wondering if it was 190 , thanks for highlighting that this invite was for 189.
> Did you check with the agent now? You should have ideally got the invite for 189 last night.


Thanks dear...
Yes my agent mailed me today afternoon only. I was also thinking of receiving it last night.

Good luck for your further journey to australia.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

ausilover said:


> I just got the invitation. Feeling so happy & relaxed.
> Thank you god for everything.
> Thank you all members for your kind support.


congrats for your success.


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> congrats for your success.


Thank you so much buddy...


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

lahmstanley said:


> Your chances are pretty good.
> I also had a rare code and got the invite within 10 days. 2 days later I got the invite for the 189 visa. So i opted for the 189 even though I had already paid the 330 processing fee for the 190.
> Good Luck!


Thanks for that hope

but my occupation is on CSOL and nominations by SA with 85 points
or NSW under stream2- high points  !!


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> You may check it on myimmitracker.com


no one there as well!
with my occupation code

there are rarely couple of them in previous years post on expat forums
but it seems they have left expat forums long back!


----------



## questioner1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Fragman - I received your message but have no option to reply.
*<SNIP - use PM's please>*

Dzięki


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

ausilover said:


> I just got the invitation. Feeling so happy & relaxed.
> Thank you god for everything.
> Thank you all members for your kind support.


Dear ,

What is your point breakup and occupation code


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

guruchauhan said:


> Dear ,
> 
> What is your point breakup and occupation code


Hi - Please read previous page, it's all there mate


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

ausilover said:


> I had wasted lot of time with 55 points. So please guys increase your scores with PTE. It will make your dream come true like mine. And your invitation will not be far from you anymore.
> 
> My timeline is as below.
> 
> ...



Congrats mate
Very happy for you!


----------



## boroonmahanta (Oct 23, 2015)

danielm said:


> I 'm too waiting since I was lodged the ss application on 15/12/2015..waiting!!



Hi Daniel - what is your SRN - ours is 702* - we applied for the nomination around the same time as you, and was wondering if there were others who have got an approval as yet.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi - Please read previous page, it's all there mate


Hi Krish have U recieved approval yet?


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Thanks for that hope
> 
> but my occupation is on CSOL and nominations by SA with 85 points
> or NSW under stream2- high points  !!



Hi Yogi,
My occupation also under CSOL-312611 and currently i have point 65. Can i apply under NSW stream 2?

Thanks
Ashiq


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi All,

Is any chance for ICT BA with 65 points to be invited by NSW this year?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Hi Krish have U recieved approval yet?


No mate, thanks for asking  It's been some wait now.

How are you progressing? Have you submitted visa?

Good luck bro..


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Yes ashiq 
You can always apply with anything with 60 or above 
But realistic chance at NSW stream 2 is with 75 points!


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> No mate, thanks for asking  It's been some wait now.
> 
> How are you progressing? Have you submitted visa?
> 
> Good luck bro..


No mate am
Also waiting for my approval I hope we both will get it next week


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

My srn no is 6418


----------



## admirernepali (Apr 13, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> congrats....
> plz share your timeline...
> is it visa invitation or state invitation?


thanks, it was state invitation.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Yes ashiq
> You can always apply with anything with 60 or above
> But realistic chance at NSW stream 2 is with 75 points!


Thanks Yogi for the valuable info


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Thanks Yogi for the valuable info


if your occupation is wanted by NSW and it happens that you are on top of the list then they will invite you even if you dont have a very high point.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> if your occupation is wanted by NSW and it happens that you are on top of the list then they will invite you even if you dont have a very high point.



Of course yes engineer ! 

But that's more of an exception!

Not all are as much lucky as you


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Guys any one with the anzsco code 262113 received an invite recently?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Of course yes engineer !
> 
> But that's more of an exception!
> 
> Not all are as much lucky as you


just keep your hopes high.. you never know when luck will strike you


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

ausilover said:


> I just got the invitation. Feeling so happy & relaxed.
> Thank you god for everything.
> Thank you all members for your kind support.


Hi ausilover,

Did you receive invite under 190 NSW?, what did the mail actually detailed out? If you can share some hightlights and when did you submit your EOI?


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Of course yes engineer !
> 
> But that's more of an exception!
> 
> Not all are as much lucky as you


Thanks for both of you , Yogi and engineer 20.
Your comments build up my confidence to create 2 EOI and apply for NSW nomination.

251312 is under SOL and i have 55 points
312611 is under CSOL and i have 65 points.
I want to see which one strikes first.


Thanks
Ashiq


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Thanks for both of you , Yogi and engineer 20.
> 
> Your comments build up my confidence to create 2 EOI and apply for NSW nomination.
> 
> ...



You are welcome ashiqcep 

Since that i have not done it,so a general question??

When you apply for 2nd EOI 

is it with same EOI login and with same email id credentials etc.?

If yes where is the option to apply for 2nd


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Thanks for both of you , Yogi and engineer 20.
> Your comments build up my confidence to create 2 EOI and apply for NSW nomination.
> 
> 251312 is under SOL and i have 55 points
> ...


Hi Ashiq,

Can you not try to increase your points to be eligible to apply for visa 189? If i have an occupation under SOL, i will definitely do everything that can give me extra points.


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Guys I applied for Nsw 190 with 65 points as a general accountant(221111). Any chancd for 65 pointers to receive invitation or ill have to reach 70 points mark to get an invitation ?


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello Senior Members, how many invitation are there for Business/System Analyst out of 4000 nomination that NSW release?

Any idea or previous breakdown report will help?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

*download data in excel format*



andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!


Hello Andrey,

can you provide an option to download data in excel format on My Immigration Tracker | information and news .. as that would help everyone to do some kind of permutation and combinations 

Thanks..


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Akon said:


> Guys I applied for Nsw 190 with 65 points as a general accountant(221111). Any chancd for 65 pointers to receive invitation or ill have to reach 70 points mark to get an invitation ?


Are your points 60+5 SS? If so, there is a huge backlog of 65 + 5 before you and I think 60 + 5 EOIs really only have a chance if your IELTS level is superior. This is just my opinion though. If you are 65 without NSW SS then your chances are good.


----------



## shaju123v (Jan 9, 2016)

Iam a mechanical engg from india.My issue is the institution from where I completed my degree is NBA accredited and as per washington accord india is also a signatory since 2014. I completed my engg in 2013 but my degree certificate shows 2014. Will i be able to proceed via washington accord pathway or do i have to write cdr.
Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I have submitted my EoI for NSW with 55 points on 22/11/ 2015 for Software Engineer category. I have received 10 points more from English exam yesterday. Since I have 65 points now without sponsorship, I guess I stand a good chance to receive invite soon in 189 category. So I removed 190 from my EoI and opted only for 189. Please advise me whether i have done the right thing or not. Thanks!!


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

KV1990 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted my EoI for NSW with 55 points on 22/11/ 2015 for Software Engineer category. I have received 10 points more from English exam yesterday. Since I have 65 points now without sponsorship, I guess I stand a good chance to receive invite soon in 189 category. So I removed 190 from my EoI and opted only for 189. Please advise me whether i have done the right thing or not. Thanks!!


You will get ivitation fr 189 in the next inv round. So, you have done the right thing. Congratz


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

pradyush said:


> You will get ivitation fr 189 in the next inv round. So, you have done the right thing. Congratz


Thank you !!  All the best to you and to everyone waiting for invitation!!


----------



## itsmejai (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Can we expect NSW SS approval next week at-least? My SRN 67**. waiting waiting...

Any insights about the invites?

Regards,
Jai
========
ICT Software Engineer
189 - 60 points (EOI Submission - 18-09-2015)
190 - 65 points (NSW Documents submission - 04-12-2015)
190 - waiting for approval


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends, Can we expect NSW SS approval next week at-least? My SRN 67**. waiting waiting... Any insights about the invites? Regards, Jai ======== ICT Software Engineer 189 - 60 points (EOI Submission - 18-09-2015) 190 - 65 points (NSW Documents submission - 04-12-2015) 190 - waiting for approval


I think most certainly.,


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can we expect NSW SS approval next week at-least? My SRN 67**. waiting waiting...
> 
> ...


what is SRN?


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can we expect NSW SS approval next week at-least? My SRN 67**. waiting waiting...
> 
> ...




Same here waiting waiting waiting even my srn is 671* 
hopefully should get this week :juggle::juggle:


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

hoping nsw will grant a lot of nominations this week.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi friends
Can we expext nsw invitations today? If anyone has received an invitation today, please share your details and when had u filed ur EOI.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Guys, please respond to my question.

I am going to lodge 189 and going to update my 190 visa tomorrow. However, I am wondering whether after lodging 189 and 190 visa on the same EOI can I update each of them separately later on? I am asking this because there might be some possibility for me to change my state preferences after I lodge my 190 visa while I do not want to touch anything with 189 visa (I am actually afraid of the date of effect).

Please answer my question people


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi friends
> Can we expext nsw invitations today? If anyone has received an invitation today, please share your details and when had u filed ur EOI.


When will be 55+5 pointers invited by Nsw, for non pro rata applicants.
Any predictions?


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

Someone i know received an approval nsw today, applied dec 12, srn 69*...so its not about the number, i have 67* applied dec 4, but no invite. Hope to get it soon.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> Someone i know received an approval nsw today, applied dec 12, srn 69*...so its not about the number, i have 67* applied dec 4, but no invite. Hope to get it soon.


what is srn?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Guys, please respond to my question.
> 
> I am going to lodge 189 and going to update my 190 visa tomorrow. However, I am wondering whether after lodging 189 and 190 visa on the same EOI can I update each of them separately later on? I am asking this because there might be some possibility for me to change my state preferences after I lodge my 190 visa while I do not want to touch anything with 189 visa (I am actually afraid of the date of effect).
> 
> Please answer my question people


will you be lodging a visa application or submitting EOI? if you are submitiing an EOI, you can create separate EOIs for visa 189 and 190.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi friends
> Can we expext nsw invitations today? If anyone has received an invitation today, please share your details and when had u filed ur EOI.


someone had shared that nsw invitations are done on every thursday.. so if he is right then we should eagerly wait for every thursday until we get nominated.....
correct me if i m wrong


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> When will be 55+5 pointers invited by Nsw, for non pro rata applicants.
> Any predictions?


i m also in the same boat ie 55+5 pointer waiting since sept. 2015....
plz tell me what is pro-rata and non pro-rata.... mine is 263311, is it pro rata ? and what is the benefit or drawback of being in prorata list?


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

So far anybody get invitation today? 
Why everybody so quiet?


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> someone had shared that nsw invitations are done on every thursday.. so if he is right then we should eagerly wait for every thursday until we get nominated.....
> correct me if i m wrong



Yes, I do agree that the trend has been to receive an invitation mostly on Thursday / Friday, but then there also have been trends wherein after holiday's then send on 1st and 3rd Monday. I have seen some on last year's EOI invitations.

Therefore, I request members to highlight any progress on receiving invitations / approvals from NSW just to know that now they are working on the applications.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Not invited..


----------



## satydg (Jun 19, 2012)

Can you help me create two separate EOIs please? i dont know how that is done? then i can file for an EOI for SA and a separate one for NSW



engineer20 said:


> will you be lodging a visa application or submitting EOI? if you are submitiing an EOI, you can create separate EOIs for visa 189 and 190.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Not invited..


what you mean by Not invited bro can you be more specific


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

No Luck yet. Very frustrating.

Keep up the hopes...


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

satydg said:


> Can you help me create two separate EOIs please? i dont know how that is done? then i can file for an EOI for SA and a separate one for NSW


Just create a new EOI as you did for the previous one. To be in safe side, you should use a new e-mail ID for the new EOI, as e-mails will be forwarded to that e-mail.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

bossshakil said:


> Just create a new EOI as you did for the previous one. To be in safe side, you should use a new e-mail ID for the new EOI, as e-mails will be forwarded to that e-mail.



Is it. Ok creating different EOI,s with different email accounts 
Hope this does not interfere the regulations interest?


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi Gaurangshah. Can you please give me the information about the process of PCC? Have you get it done from passport office or commissioners office?


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> Someone i know received an approval nsw today, applied dec 12, srn 69*...so its not about the number, i have 67* applied dec 4, but no invite. Hope to get it soon.


Mine is 6418 still not invited


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Is it. Ok creating different EOI,s with different email accounts
> Hope this does not interfere the regulations interest?


No, unless you are lodging the same visa type under two EOIs with the intention of interrupting the immigration system. (e.g. two 189 visas)


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Steiger said:


> No, unless you are lodging the same visa type under two EOIs with the intention of interrupting the immigration system. (e.g. two 189 visas)



How to proceed for 190 nomination under NSW

and 489 nomination under SS

I AM SURE it cannot be done under one EOI application?


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi ausilover,
> 
> Did you receive invite under 190 NSW?, what did the mail actually detailed out? If you can share some hightlights and when did you submit your EOI?


I got invitation for 189.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> How to proceed for 190 nomination under NSW
> 
> and 489 nomination under SS
> 
> I AM SURE it cannot be done under one EOI application?


Well if you were sure about it then you are completely wrong as you can do that under one Eoi account


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Steiger said:


> No, unless you are lodging the same visa type under two EOIs with the intention of interrupting the immigration system. (e.g. two 189 visas)


How about 2 EOIs for 190 visas for same state (NSW) but two different occupation?

Thanks


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

ausilover said:


> Hi Gaurangshah. Can you please give me the information about the process of PCC? Have you get it done from passport office or commissioners office?


You have go to online passport website
1. register yourself
2. Go to - Apply PCC
3. Download PCC form and then upload the same in the format requested
4. Pay fees and scheduled appointment will be given by system
5. Visit passport office with your original passport and one additional address proof which is in your passport and your current residence
6. They will verify and issue on the same date or on a date called by them.

Hope the above information helps.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> what you mean by Not invited bro can you be more specific


Applied nomination on 30/11/2015 and still waiting for invite. Please see details in my signature.

Just updating this group on the progress.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> How about 2 EOIs for 190 visas for same state (NSW) but two different occupation?
> 
> Thanks


That is out of my scope?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Hmm.. unlike my expectation it seems that many people apply to both 189 and 190 with different EOI accounts...shall I?


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Yes, I do agree that the trend has been to receive an invitation mostly on Thursday / Friday, but then there also have been trends wherein after holiday's then send on 1st and 3rd Monday. I have seen some on last year's EOI invitations.
> 
> Therefore, I request members to highlight any progress on receiving invitations / approvals from NSW just to know that now they are working on the applications.


Looking at what people posted in My Immigration Tracker, I am not sure about it. People got approvals on 5th, 6th and 7th Jan..

Add your case to the below link and you can see status of other aspirants. 
My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm waiting from July guys.. patience is the only way.. don't worry.. hope for the best

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Mine is 6418 still not invited


I think we have the same officer, and maybe still on vacation, 
Hopefully this week, we will get it :fingerscrossed:


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> I think we have the same officer, and maybe still on vacation,
> Hopefully this week, we will get it :fingerscrossed:


Please count me in


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

gourangshah24 said:


> You have go to online passport website
> 1. register yourself
> 2. Go to - Apply PCC
> 3. Download PCC form and then upload the same in the format requested
> ...


Thanks a lot bro for giving detailed information about PCC.


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

In PCC application form it is mentioned to provide letter/instruction of the embassy demanding PCC. What should I provide ?
Will invitation letter for 189 work or something else is needed?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

dear andrey

what is SRN?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ausilover said:


> In PCC application form it is mentioned to provide letter/instruction of the embassy demanding PCC. What should I provide ?
> Will invitation letter for 189 work or something else is needed?


Not required anything.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

kaazme said:


> dear andrey
> 
> what is SRN?


SRN means skilled reference number. you will be given this once you were invited to apply, lodge and paid for NSW nomination.


----------



## ausilover (Jan 7, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> Not required anything.


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi all, has anyone got an approval from NSW today? seems like we have to wait for full 12 weeks! :confused2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I am totally confused - why NSW takes so long to approve you guys? Its like 6-7 weeks for 26th of November guys isnt it?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I am totally confused - why NSW takes so long to approve you guys? Its like 6-7 weeks for 26th of November guys isnt it?


some possible reasons i could think of:

1. the case officer/s in charge is still on leave
2. the case offices/s who got that batch of applications just want to stretch the processing as long as they could.

today someone who lodged an application last 12 Dec 2015 just got approved.


----------



## itsmejai (Oct 11, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Please count me in


Count me too.. 

Is it true that only software engineers are to wait? other categories(programmers, network engineers, analysts etc) are getting invites.. 

Thanks
Jai

============
ICT Software Engineer
189 - 60 points (EOI Submission - 18-09-2015)
190 - 65 points (NSW Documents submission - 04-12-2015)
190 - waiting for approval


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I am totally confused - why NSW takes so long to approve you guys? Its like 6-7 weeks for 26th of November guys isnt it?



So far, this year has been very hard time for 2613XX compared to the previous ones..  

Huge backlog for 60 pointers and with NSW being too defensive in issuing invites/approvals.. Only stage that considered as calk walk was ACS assessment which consumed just 5 days for me..


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I am totally confused - why NSW takes so long to approve you guys? Its like 6-7 weeks for 26th of November guys isnt it?


Dude. Tell me about the My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190. The last year 2015's Jan - June shows data as #imported on the name coloumn. Is that correct data who has imported the data ? Because I am a 55 +5 candidate and saw last time people getting invt for software eng . occupation was back then with 55 points w/o SS. So. basing on that data I feel I have a chance towards the end of the fin. year. Is there any other reference to same data ?

If that data is not true. I will be doomed ! :confused2:


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

danielm said:


> I'm too waiting for approval since from Dec 15th


Hi Danielm,

i too submitted NSW on the 15th Dec...please keep me updated since we might get the approval at the same time


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> Hi Danielm,
> 
> i too submitted NSW on the 15th Dec...please keep me updated since we might get the approval at the same time





engineer20 said:


> SRN means skilled reference number. you will be given this once you were invited to apply, lodge and paid for NSW nomination.


thanks dear


----------



## wajahat.ku (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello Guys!
Please post on this thread if any body having ANZCO 261313- Software Engineer has received invitation. I din't see any one who get invitation after 18-Dec-2015. Is there any lucky person ??? I am pretty sure that the invites will be started soon for Software Engineers.

Thanks and Good luck to all


----------



## IshM (May 30, 2015)

Hi All,
I received NSW Approval on 11/01/2016.

Below is my timeline-

189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
24/11/2015 -- PTE Academic (65+) 
29/11/2015 -- ACS Applied
03/12/2015 -- ACS Result (Positive)
03/12/2015 -- EOI Submitted (60 points: Age-30,Eng-10,Edu-15,Exp-5)
03/12/2015 -- EOI 190 (60+5 = 65 Points)
11/12/2015 -- Invitation(NSW SS)
13/12/2015 -- Applied for Nomination
11/01/2016 -- NSW Approval


----------



## IshM (May 30, 2015)

*NSW Approval*

Hi All,
I received NSW Approval on 11/01/2016.

Below is my timeline-

189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
24/11/2015 -- PTE Academic (65+) 
29/11/2015 -- ACS Applied
03/12/2015 -- ACS Result (Positive)
03/12/2015 -- EOI Submitted (60 points: Age-30,Eng-10,Edu-15,Exp-5)
03/12/2015 -- EOI 190 (60+5 = 65 Points)
11/12/2015 -- Invitation(NSW SS)
13/12/2015 -- Applied for Nomination
11/01/2016 -- NSW Approval


----------



## quintonrobin (Nov 23, 2015)

What is your SRN, pls share? Thanks


----------



## quintonrobin (Nov 23, 2015)

YOUR SRN pls?

I submitted on 8th Dec for ICT BA - no nomination approved yet..very confused.






IshM said:


> Hi All,
> I received NSW Approval on 11/01/2016.
> 
> Below is my timeline-
> ...


----------



## quintonrobin (Nov 23, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I am totally confused - why NSW takes so long to approve you guys? Its like 6-7 weeks for 26th of November guys isnt it?


HI Andrey - I accepted my NSW invite on 8th Dec, hoping that worst case I will get the nomination approved last week , still haven't. They are taking more time now.

Would have waited for 189 rather


----------



## harryom (Jan 7, 2016)

jdesai said:


> Hi,
> This thread is for folks expecting invitation for NSW state sponsorship in new financial year that is from 1st July 2015.Rememember this group is created only for invitation information and guidance.This group is also for people who could not got invitation from Feb 2015 to June 2015 intake.Information sharing will be highly appreciated as its very frustrating specially to wait for invitation.
> 
> Below is the link from google spreadsheet where still many people are anxiously waiting for invitation.
> ...



Hi Mate,

Please advise me. Your reply will be much appreciated.
I have situation where applied for subclass 190 for nsw in oct
Waiting for EOI.
Code :263111
Points are 55 + 5
Could you please advise which month invitation for EOI are going at the moment for nsw?

Thanks in advance


----------



## harryom (Jan 7, 2016)

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi friends
> Can we expext nsw invitations today? If anyone has received an invitation today, please share your details and when had u filed ur EOI.



Hi Gaurang,


Please advise me. Your reply will be much appreciated.
I have applied for subclass 190 nsw in oct
Waiting for EOI.
Code :263111
Points are 55 + 5
Could you please advise which month invitation for EOI are going at the moment for nsw?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

itsmejai said:


> Count me too..
> 
> Is it true that only software engineers are to wait? other categories(programmers, network engineers, analysts etc) are getting invites..
> 
> ...



Count me too i am developer programmer still waiting for approval :juggle::juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Dude. Tell me about the My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190. The last year 2015's Jan - June shows data as #imported on the name coloumn. Is that correct data who has imported the data ? Because I am a 55 +5 candidate and saw last time people getting invt for software eng . occupation was back then with 55 points w/o SS. So. basing on that data I feel I have a chance towards the end of the fin. year. Is there any other reference to same data ? If that data is not true. I will be doomed ! :confused2:


 Hi, yes it is right and relevant data, you have a chance.

Some people initially didnt use a nick name - so the #imported shows these people.


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

Im also waiting.55+5

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

just received my NSW nomination approval and visa 190 invitation this morning.


----------



## Krissai (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi congrats! Wats ur anzco code


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Krissai said:


> Hi congrats! Wats ur anzco code


He is building associate. Csol occupation.


----------



## Krissai (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh ok thanX! Iam mechanical engineer.. submitted on Oct 30 for 190 . Still waiting


----------



## Krissai (Nov 10, 2015)

Any mechanical engineeRs got invite recently for 190 ??


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> just received my NSW nomination approval and visa 190 invitation this morning.


Congrats Engineer 20!!


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I am totally confused - why NSW takes so long to approve you guys? Its like 6-7 weeks for 26th of November guys isnt it?


Yeah, it's a mystery. 
I myself and a few other guys who got invite on 26 Nov already got approval within a week or two after paying the fees.
I don't know if it's worth contacting NSW by phone since there may be something delaying the approval.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Congrats Engineer 20!!


Congrats that was very quick


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> Yeah, it's a mystery.
> I myself and a few other guys who got invite on 26 Nov already got approval within a week or two after paying the fees.
> I don't know if it's worth contacting NSW by phone since there may be something delaying the approval.


It can be a delay for onshore applicants who still have many months left on their current visas


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I am updating to 65 points today. Hope I can get an invitation from NSW soon. I don't understand. The demand for software engineers (in my case, data scientist) should be high!


----------



## mdpm20 (Apr 15, 2014)

quintonrobin said:


> YOUR SRN pls?
> 
> I submitted on 8th Dec for ICT BA - no nomination approved yet..very confused.


Hi quintonrobin,

hello can you please share your points breakdown? I am also ICT BA and waiting for NSW invitation.. I updated my EOI last Dec 28... Mine is 65 + 5.. Hope to get an invite soon


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I am updating to 65 points today. Hope I can get an invitation from NSW soon. I don't understand. The demand for software engineers (in my case, data scientist) should be high!


If you have 65pts, you should get 189 invite during the next round. 
No need to wait for NSW invite.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Quintinrobin

So will you be withdrawing your 189 as well ? Or has it been already. Also can you let us know your DOE for 190. I am 65+5, ICT BA with a 190 DOE of 9 Dec 2015


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> If you have 65pts, you should get 189 invite during the next round.
> No need to wait for NSW invite.


I meant 65 including SS.


----------



## mdpm20 (Apr 15, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Hi, yes it is right and relevant data, you have a chance.
> 
> Some people initially didnt use a nick name - so the #imported shows these people.


hello Andrey,

Anrey how come Mateen and Sanzee are not invited yet? I am looking at the tracker and noticed that they submitted their SS to NSW Oct last year? Or they didn't update the tracker?


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

I applied on 6 march 2015 n still waiting. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

I have 55+5

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi,

I have submitted EOI with 65 points against Business analyst for SC 190 NSW. What is the wait time these days? Any bright chances?

Skilled - Subclass – 189 & 190 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111 | ACS Assessment Positive - 19 May 2015 | IELTS : 29 Aug 2015 - Overall Band Score : 7.5 | EOI DOE -08 Oct 2015| Points for 189: 60 | Points for 190 (NSW): 65 | Invitation: xx/xx/xxxx | PCC : xx/xx/xxxx | Medicals: xx/xx/xxxx | Documents Upload: xx/xx/xxxx | CO Allocated: xx/xx/xxxx | Grant:xx/xx/2016


----------



## Subha87 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi all,

I have been following this thread for a long time and i am happy to say that i got my NSW invite today morning. My anseco code is 261112 ICT SA


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

A-A said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points against Business analyst for SC 190 NSW. What is the wait time these days? Any bright chances?
> 
> Skilled - Subclass – 189 & 190 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111 | ACS Assessment Positive - 19 May 2015 | IELTS : 29 Aug 2015 - Overall Band Score : 7.5 | EOI DOE -08 Oct 2015| Points for 189: 60 | Points for 190 (NSW): 65 | Invitation: xx/xx/xxxx | PCC : xx/xx/xxxx | Medicals: xx/xx/xxxx | Documents Upload: xx/xx/xxxx | CO Allocated: xx/xx/xxxx | Grant:xx/xx/2016


U must need 65 or 70 to be selected for 189 and 190 takes sometime for the eoi and depend on luck. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Subha87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a long time and i am happy to say that i got my NSW invite today morning. My anseco code is 261112 ICT SA



Beautiful. Good news indeed. Norm was Thursdays and Fridays. So after holidays, they are into first and second gear I guess.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

*Any Approvals*

Any Apporvals today 

what i am noticing is number of invites increasing approval time also increasing 

waiting waiting for my approval :juggle::juggle:


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Applied nomination on 30/11/2015 and still waiting for invite. Please see details in my signature.
> 
> Just updating this group on the progress.


Okay our both timelines are quiet similar you applied 5 days before me


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Okay our both timelines are quiet similar you applied 5 days before me


One guy in the other forum said that if you are an onshore applicant, it may take longer for you to get approval. I don't know if it's true or not but I notice that you're onshore. 
It's a bit strange if it's true since usually onshore applicants have more advantage than offshore.


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Any Apporvals today
> 
> what i am noticing is number of invites increasing approval time also increasing
> 
> waiting waiting for my approval :juggle::juggle:


We are on the same boat.. I applied dec 5 also.. Hope we'll be Approved soon.. Today i heard applicant of dec 21 got approval... We need more prayers and luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Subha87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a long time and i am happy to say that i got my NSW invite today morning. My anseco code is 261112 ICT SA


Hi Subha,

Good news and congrats on receiving NSW invitation. Can you please share more details of your EOI. As to when did you apply for NSW 190 EOI and what are your points breakup. 

I am eagerly awaiting for an invitation from NSW 190 under my ANZCO code, but no updates still, I am looking at Thursday or Friday, to receive an invite. Please share some update of yours.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

IshM said:


> Hi All,
> I received NSW Approval on 11/01/2016.
> 
> Below is my timeline-
> ...


Congratulations, good to see one invitation.


----------



## mattt (Oct 7, 2015)

I received an approval today. I applied for nomination on 3l12l15.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mattt said:


> I received an approval today. I applied for nomination on 3l12l15.


Congrats!

They started looking at end nov/early dec applications


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm still waiting for approval since an application was lodged on 14/12/2015. Hope everyone will get approval in this week .


----------



## kripamishra0101 (Jan 12, 2016)

Visa - NSW SS : 190
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Age = 25
English Language: Competent = 0
Education = 15
NSW SS = 5
Years of Experience = 15
Total = 60
EOI Applied = 16 Sept, 2015

I am eagerly awaiting for an invitation from NSW 190 under my ANZCO code, but haven't received updates still.
Please share some update of yours, if you have got any.


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

danielm said:


> I'm still waiting for approval since an application was lodged on 14/12/2015. Hope everyone will get approval in this week .


fingers crossed too...also waiting dor approval after lodging on 15/12/2015. Hoping we get it by end of the week too. ANZCO Code 261312


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

kripamishra0101 said:


> Visa - NSW SS : 190
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Age = 25
> English Language: Competent = 0
> ...




Hello kripamishra,

I also applied for same Anzco code 261313 on 15 Sep 2015 with 55 Points. 
Still waiting....
Due to the back log of 60 pointers in our pro rata field, its taking long and we would be lucky if we really get the nomination in a month or two.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> fingers crossed too...also waiting dor approval after lodging on 15/12/2015. Hoping we get it by end of the week too. ANZCO Code 261312


Waiting since end of Nov for invite. Anyother invites?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

romero2005 said:


> u must need 65 or 70 to be selected for 189 and 190 takes sometime for the eoi and depend on luck.
> 
> Sent from my htc desire 816


apply south australia


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

danielm said:


> I'm still waiting for approval since an application was lodged on 14/12/2015. Hope everyone will get approval in this week .


Even i logged the NSW application on the same day. Waiting for the invite...

Tc


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Oz_Jmd said:


> Even i logged the NSW application on the same day. Waiting for the invite...
> 
> Tc


Praying for all awaiting invites and approval so we can all move together and help each other thro the next processes that way after the long wait it becomes faster and easier for all...


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

it means people applied after 26/11/2015 invitations have started getting an approvals. lets hope for the best guys....


----------



## trovant (Dec 16, 2015)

hey guys, i submitted eoi on 19 aug 2015 but after checking my point breakdown i saw date of effect is on january 2016. why does the date of effect is on jan my birthday?? so i have waited for 5 months for nothing.confuse here...


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

trovant said:


> hey guys, i submitted eoi on 19 aug 2015 but after checking my point breakdown i saw date of effect is on january 2016. why does the date of effect is on jan my birthday?? so i have waited for 5 months for nothing.confuse here...


I think this usually happens when you lose or gain points. Just check that. Also since you have quoted something related to your bday, see if you are losing points for Age


----------



## bode bhaktapur (Dec 19, 2015)

trovant said:


> hey guys, i submitted eoi on 19 aug 2015 but after checking my point breakdown i saw date of effect is on january 2016. why does the date of effect is on jan my birthday?? so i have waited for 5 months for nothing.confuse here...


Hi Trovant - Has your age changed to 33 this January? If not, the change of DOE does not make any sense. 
As far as I learnt from threads here, DOE changes only if you there is update in your point.


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

Am i the only person waiting from march. I applied on 6 march 2015 for 263111 and still waiting.

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

romero2005 said:


> Am i the only person waiting from march. I applied on 6 march 2015 for 263111 and still waiting. Sent from my HTC Desire 816


No, some are waiting from 2014...


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

mattt said:


> I received an approval today. I applied for nomination on 3l12l15.


What time did you received the email.. Australian time please, so i will know upto what time i can still wait.. My time is 8 hours delayed from oz. thanks. And congrats!


----------



## mattt (Oct 7, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> What time did you received the email.. Australian time please, so i will know upto what time i can still wait.. My time is 8 hours delayed from oz. thanks. And congrats!


Thanks,
16:51 Sydney time


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

romero2005 said:


> Am i the only person waiting from march. I applied on 6 march 2015 for 263111 and still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816


I applied in July and also still waiting... for the same code.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

fragman said:


> I applied in July and also still waiting... for the same code.


One of my friend is waiting since october 2014 in 263311 Telecom engineer and still waiting.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> One of my friend is waiting since october 2014 in 263311 Telecom engineer and still waiting.


what?? OMG then we telecom engineer r really in a big problem especially 55+5 pointers:frusty::frusty:


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

fragman said:


> I applied in July and also still waiting... for the same code.


I think we need 60+5 or 189


Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

fragman said:


> I applied in July and also still waiting... for the same code.


Also one of my friend ,in same code and eoi with 60 got selected last 8th jan.

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone, who applied in Nov end / early December got Invite for BA category , [ 261111 ] ? I applied in end november , with 60 points [ 55 +5 ] . Are BA's being invited at all for NSW SS ?


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> Anyone, who applied in Nov end / early December got Invite for BA category , [ 261111 ] ? I applied in end november , with 60 points [ 55 +5 ] . Are BA's being invited at all for NSW SS ?


I applied on 9 Dec 2015 for ICT BA. Still waiting. My points is 65 + 5


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

I applied with 65 + 5 points under accountant general. Doe 9/12/15 for both 189 and 190 no invite yet. Fingers crossed


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

Long wait....Is this pattern same for 261311 ANZSCO Code as well??

I am really worried now..:juggle:


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> I applied with 65 + 5 points under accountant general. Doe 9/12/15 for both 189 and 190 no invite yet. Fingers crossed


Buddy ..You should have received it on 18 Dec or 08 Jan.. I dont think so any backlog for 65 pointers...:juggle:


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Oz_Jmd said:


> Long wait....Is this pattern same for 261311 ANZSCO Code as well??
> 
> I am really worried now..:juggle:


I would say lets stay positive. Going by the activity from last week after holidays, NSW has taken a decision to give away approvals for already sent out invites. So we should be fair to the people who are waiting for approvals rather than invites. Lets hope NSW takes up the EOIs which were submitted close to the holiday period for which they will send out invites and then approvals


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> I would say lets stay positive. Going by the activity from last week after holidays, NSW has taken a decision to give away approvals for already sent out invites. So we should be fair to the people who are waiting for approvals rather than invites. Lets hope NSW takes up the EOIs which were submitted close to the holiday period for which they will send out invites and then approvals


Yeah dear..
Praying for all my friends who are waiting for the approvals from NSW, Wish they get it soon.. 
This long wait was not in 2015 jan or feb , 2 of my friends with 60 points with 2613 code received 189 invitation in just 1-2 months.. but this year , it is very different...

Praying :fingerscrossed:, things should fall into right places soon and people get approval and invitations as soon as possible.


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> I would say lets stay positive. Going by the activity from last week after holidays, NSW has taken a decision to give away approvals for already sent out invites. So we should be fair to the people who are waiting for approvals rather than invites. Lets hope NSW takes up the EOIs which were submitted close to the holiday period for which they will send out invites and then approvals


When did you file EOI for NSW?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Oz_Jmd said:


> Yeah dear..
> Praying for all my friends who are waiting for the approvals from NSW, Wish they get it soon..
> This long wait was not in 2015 jan or feb , 2 of my friends with 60 points with 2613 code received 189 invitation in just 1-2 months.. but this year , it is very different...
> 
> Praying :fingerscrossed:, things should fall into right places soon and people get approval and invitations as soon as possible.


You cannot definitely compare the situation with the last year. I tried to make a speculation based on the last year's trend but the trend has significantly deviated.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Oz_Jmd said:


> When did you file EOI for NSW?



9 of December. I filed for VIC, but got a Rejection. Should have filed for NSW at the same time as VIC - 8 Nov 2015, probably could have got at least an invite.


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

Oz_Jmd said:


> Buddy ..You should have received it on 18 Dec or 08 Jan.. I dont think so any backlog for 65 pointers...:juggle:


The cut off for accountant- general under 189 is 70 points and I have 65points for 189 probably that's why I wasn't invited in the 18th Dec and 8th jan rounds...70 points for 190...trusting God it is well o.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Mate , 

Looks like BA lot is kind of unlucky guys , No invite for US at all :-(  , Btw you apply for I89 and remove ur application from NSW SS. This will make it faster for you and peoor guys like me as well ,. 



ram040479 said:


> I applied on 9 Dec 2015 for ICT BA. Still waiting. My points is 65 + 5


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> Hi Mate ,
> 
> Looks like BA lot is kind of unlucky guys , No invite for US at all :-(  , Btw you apply for I89 and remove ur application from NSW SS. This will make it faster for you and peoor guys like me as well ,.


I understand, but that is the first thing I will do, as soon as I receive the invite for 189.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Just updated my score to 65 HOPING FOR THE BEST T>T


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Any one got lucky yet with 262113?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> 9 of December. I filed for VIC, but got a Rejection. Should have filed for NSW at the same time as VIC - 8 Nov 2015, probably could have got at least an invite.


Looking at the responses on the forum , many people had been rejected by VIC. No idea , what would they really wanna convey by rejecting the application..


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Just updated my score to 65 HOPING FOR THE BEST T>T


Best of luck..


----------



## Rahul_Rao (Nov 18, 2015)

*What is NSW eoi response email id*

Hi Guys,

Experts please let me know from which e-mail id EOI response will be sent


Regards,
Rao


----------



## Subha87 (Dec 19, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi Subha,
> 
> Good news and congrats on receiving NSW invitation. Can you please share more details of your EOI. As to when did you apply for NSW 190 EOI and what are your points breakup.
> 
> I am eagerly awaiting for an invitation from NSW 190 under my ANZCO code, but no updates still, I am looking at Thursday or Friday, to receive an invite. Please share some update of yours.



Hi Gourangshah,

Below are my points break up.


ANZCO Code : 261112
IELTS 26 Sep 2015: R 9/L 8.5/S 7/R 7
ACS +ve : 28 Oct
EOI 189 Submitted : 29 Oct 2015 (65 Points)
EOI 190 Submitted NSW : 09 Dec 2015 (65+5)
NSW Approval : 18 Dec 2015
NSW Invite : 12 Jan 2016
Grant : XX XX 2016 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## serg.zador (Jan 9, 2016)

Oz_Jmd said:


> Buddy ..You should have received it on 18 Dec or 08 Jan.. I dont think so any backlog for 65 pointers...:juggle:


The date only means if you have superior english. While there are candidates with IELTS 8, nobody with IELTS 7 should expect 190 ACVOUNTANT SS

Отправлено с моего ASUS_T00J через Tapatalk


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

serg.zador said:


> The date only means if you have superior english. While there are candidates with IELTS 8, nobody with IELTS 7 should expect 190 ACVOUNTANT SS
> 
> Отправлено с моего ASUS_T00J через Tapatalk


I have superior english. What do you think the reason for the delay is?


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> I have superior english. What do you think the reason for the delay is?


Hello Mate,

Didi you get invitation to apply? 

I got invitation on 26/11, but they have not approved my invitation. I am also subscribing to a different thread where I see People who applied for NSW after invitation (26xxxx) in Nov got approval in Dec. As NSW was in holiday mode in Dec we can expect invitation from this week.


----------



## Aakash89 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Guys. I m new here. First of all Happy new year to all of you. 

My wife applied for EOI on Monday with 55+5 points.
Age 30
Qualification 15
Pte 10
SS 5
ANZSCO 233411
Electronics Engineer

What are the chances with these points? Anyone else waiting for the invitation with same occupation and points.


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> Anyone, who applied in Nov end / early December got Invite for BA category , [ 261111 ] ? I applied in end november , with 60 points [ 55 +5 ] . Are BA's being invited at all for NSW SS ?


Hi,
I applied on 8th October with 60+5 points. But still waiting. Can anyone guide how much is the wait time?


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Aakash89 said:


> Hi Guys. I m new here. First of all Happy new year to all of you.
> 
> My wife applied for EOI on Monday with 55+5 points.
> Age 30
> ...


Hi Aakash, Please check NSW website. There is lots of info available there. Regarding SS we cannot predict anything. 
Did you get invitation to apply? If so then roughly with in one month you might get approval.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> Didi you get invitation to apply?
> 
> I got invitation on 26/11, but they have not approved my invitation. I am also subscribing to a different thread where I see People who applied for NSW after invitation (26xxxx) in Nov got approval in Dec. As NSW was in holiday mode in Dec we can expect invitation from this week.


hmm.. It looks like most of the guys who applied for 26/11 invite hasn't received any approval, but later invited guys are approved already..!! Not sure whats happening...

I applied in same date as yours under 2613XX.. It looked like, NSW were gaining momentum to send invites through Nov-Dec.. But, after these vacations, they are again back to passive mode.. Might take few days to get back to full swing..:fingerscrossed:

Btw, whats ur SRN??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> hmm.. It looks like most of the guys who applied for 26/11 invite hasn't received any approval, but later invited guys are approved already..!! Not sure whats happening... I applied in same date as yours under 2613XX.. It looked like, NSW were gaining momentum to send invites through Nov-Dec.. But, after these vacations, they are again back to passive mode.. Might take few days to get back to full swing..:fingerscrossed: Btw, whats ur SRN??



Its different COs - normal practice for them.


----------



## riteshbv (Jun 28, 2015)

Same here.
I applied last week Nov. but still no further update from NSW.


----------



## serg.zador (Jan 9, 2016)

kubbiebrownie said:


> I have superior english. What do you think the reason for the delay is?


There are four factors: speciality, ponts, english, experience. And only if they are equal among candidates , then the date of eoi affects the order. I don't know any other reason why you haven't got your invitation for SS.

Отправлено с моего ASUS_T00J через Tapatalk


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Can we call them to find out what's going on with the approvals


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Can we call them to find out what's going on with the approvals


I tried to call them within the opening hours but the phone keeps saying "call back at a later time"


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Can we call them to find out what's going on with the approvals


I spoken to them they are saying time period is upto 12 weeks so we have to wait up to 12 weeks before asking anything


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I tried to call them within the opening hours but the phone keeps saying "call back at a later time"


Timing to call is 10 am to 12:30 pm only Monday to friday


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Timing to call is 10 am to 12:30 pm only Monday to friday


I am saying this again. I called within that opening hours but still they say call back at a later time.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

I got a invite today from NSW to apply Electronics Engineer with 70 points.But I am let it go as on different EOI,I already applied 189.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I got a invite today from NSW to apply Electronics Engineer with 70 points.But I am let it go as on different EOI,I already applied 189.


You got approval ? Or the nomination


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

*261313*

Guys,

This is my OPINION only, as per my analysis of category 2613XX:
SC 189 is calling 65 pointers and last year's 60 pointers till June have been cleared, as I have noticed that under this category the ceiling adds up to 250 applicants per draw, the current invited are 2748/5364 not including Jan 8th invitations, where as in July the count was 1200 something out of 5364.
Implies that occupation is in demand, thankfully.

Now 65 pointers will be taken by SC 189 and most of them already are, so most probably they will call 60 pointers, hence lightening some hope for 55 pointers for NSW SS.

What do you think?


----------



## Roul987 (Apr 21, 2015)

I got NSW approval and 190 invite today at 2pm Australian time. 

Thanks for the support and guidance


ANZCO Code : 261313 Software Engineer
Age- 30
Education - 15
Language - 10
Exoerience- 5 (Australian Exp)
Points - 60points +5 SS
EOI - 28/08/2015
NSW Invite - 18/12/2015|Applied on - 23/12/2015|NSW Approval - 13/01/2016|


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I got a invite today from NSW to apply Electronics Engineer with 70 points.But I am let it go as on different EOI,I already applied 189.


I got invitation to apply for state sponsorship.First stage.


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I got invitation to apply for state sponsorship.First stage.


Nice one JD.

Could you please share your DOE please.

Cheers


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

sandeep3004 said:


> Nice one JD.
> 
> Could you please share your DOE please.
> 
> Cheers


I was on 55 points waiting since Feb 2014.Recently got 15 more points because Australian Experience and Pte.I got 189 already on 18 december and have already applied.But I keep this EOI for 190 so that i can post here about invitation.I got it today and I am not applying as It has no meaning for me.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

sandeep3004 said:


> Nice one JD.
> 
> Could you please share your DOE please.
> 
> Cheers


And your Occupation as well please


----------



## Alexism (Jun 12, 2015)

Roul987 said:


> I got NSW approval and 190 invite today at 2pm Australian time.
> 
> Thanks for the support and guidance
> 
> ...


Hi, would you mind sharing your SRN?
You applied later but got nomination much earlier than many others including me (68**)


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is my OPINION only, as per my analysis of category 2613XX:
> SC 189 is calling 65 pointers and last year's 60 pointers till June have been cleared, as I have noticed that under this category the ceiling adds up to 250 applicants per draw, the current invited are 2748/5364 not including Jan 8th invitations, where as in July the count was 1200 something out of 5364.
> ...


Well, there is always hope 
Being a 60+5ptr invitee myself, I agree that they will invite 60+5's. 
The question for 55+5 is how many 60+5 are in the queue.
Also, must NSW spend all of its quota by June? 
If they must, they will invite some 55+5, I think but it will happen much later after all the 60+5 have been invited.


----------



## Roul987 (Apr 21, 2015)

Alexism said:


> Hi, would you mind sharing your SRN?
> You applied later but got nomination much earlier than many others including me (68**)


My SRN starts with 71XX


----------



## johar.sanjeev (May 29, 2015)

Guys please put some light on my case
ANZSCO: 31323 Telecommunication Field Engineer
EOI-190 (NSW) 55+5 pts: 25/05/2015 still waiting
Is there anyone with same ANZSCO code as i can't find any one under TRACKER


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Alexism said:


> Hi, would you mind sharing your SRN?
> You applied later but got nomination much earlier than many others including me (68**)


They dont process approvals based on SRN.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I was on 55 points waiting since Feb 2014.Recently got 15 more points because Australian Experience and Pte.I got 189 already on 18 december and have already applied.But I keep this EOI for 190 so that i can post here about invitation.I got it today and I am not applying as It has no meaning for me.


I think you should have withdrawn your EOI for visa 190 (NSW) after you got your invitation for visa 189. That NSW invitation could have been given to the one next in line after you that truly need that invite.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I was on 55 points waiting since Feb 2014.Recently got 15 more points because Australian Experience and Pte.I got 189 already on 18 december and have already applied.But I keep this EOI for 190 so that i can post here about invitation.I got it today and I am not applying as It has no meaning for me.



Could you provide us with a valid reason as to why you kept your 190 open, even when you received your invite for 189


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

Alexism said:


> Hi, would you mind sharing your SRN?
> You applied later but got nomination much earlier than many others including me (68**)


Srn doesnt count... Many were approved this january from late december applicant, and almost end of nov and first week of dec applicant were stocked like me... Maybe calling the department will caught their attention.


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Can we call them to find out what's going on with the approvals
> 
> Lets call them, maybe they will realize that there are applicants whose left behind.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Sorry for a stupid question but how do we find the SRN number?

Do we get that after the invite?


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> Well, there is always hope
> Being a 60+5ptr invitee myself, I agree that they will invite 60+5's.
> The question for 55+5 is how many 60+5 are in the queue.
> Also, must NSW spend all of its quota by June?
> If they must, they will invite some 55+5, I think but it will happen much later after all the 60+5 have been invited.


Hey..
I could see from your signature , you received the invitation within a week of your application for NSW. Thats pretty fast.
I also applied for the same ANZSCO Code in mid of Dec 2015 ( with same points ) still no updates on it.

Waiting waiting.. 

Tc


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

Anyone who received invitations from NSW for 2613XX Code ?


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry for a stupid question but how do we find the SRN number?
> 
> Do we get that after the invite?


Yeah after invited and applied for State sponsorship and paid fee 
you will get the SRN number it like reference number


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Oz_Jmd said:


> Hey..
> I could see from your signature , you received the invitation within a week of your application for NSW. Thats pretty fast.
> I also applied for the same ANZSCO Code in mid of Dec 2015 ( with same points ) still no updates on it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think NSW approved me quite fast partly because I didn't claim any employment points that they needed to verify. 
I am wondering if employment check is the reason why many others who got the invite on the same day haven't been approved yet.


----------



## ashu0729 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi Guys , 

I hope you guys can help me .

My ACS is expiring in July this year . I applied to NSW SS in June 2015 and my application status is still Submitted.

There has been no progress on my applicatioun. Is there anyone with 55+5 points: 261313 who got an invite from NSW ? 
Is there any hope of any progress on my application before July this year.


Thanks a lot for your time Folks ! I would deeply appreciate your expert viewpoints.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I was on 55 points waiting since Feb 2014.Recently got 15 more points because Australian Experience and Pte.I got 189 already on 18 december and have already applied.But I keep this EOI for 190 so that i can post here about invitation.I got it today and I am not applying as It has no meaning for me.


you should have withdrawn 190 my dear. you wasted chance of 1 of us.


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> Yeah, I think NSW approved me quite fast partly because I didn't claim any employment points that they needed to verify.
> I am wondering if employment check is the reason why many others who got the invite on the same day haven't been approved yet.


Could be the reason..
But i am still waiting for the NSW Invite ( First Stage).. I logged EOI in mid of Dec 2015 i.e. 1-2 days before they went for vacations.


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

ashu0729 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I hope you guys can help me .
> 
> ...


I had been the silent observer of this forum from last 3-4 months and could see that people had waited for years for the invite.. PR is another word for patience Infact..

Since , all 65 pointers are taken by 189 Visa so its only 60( without SS) pointers who are claiming for NSW . Looks like NSW would first finish all 60 pointers (and then they would start calling 55+5 people. 
Keep ur trust intact and see what 2016 holds for you and for all of us who are eagerly waiting for it.

Best of luck.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Oz_Jmd said:


> Anyone who received invitations from NSW for 2613XX Code ?


Not yet. I have received my renewed passport after applying for SS so I sent them a copy of the new passport last month but didn't hear anything.

Yesterday, I sent a reminder to acknowledge the receipt of my new passport details. This morning I got a response stating that it is received and CO will contact if more details are required or a decision is taken.

Hope something comes through this week.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## amio_098 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have received approval from NSW today and have 60 days now to lodge the VISA. Feeling relieved as I am one more step closer now 

My 190 journey so far is:
07-Dec-15 (Applied for NSW SS) --> 18-Dec-15 (invited) --> 22-Dec-15 (Applied) --> 04-Jan-16 (Payment cleared, had an issue earlier) --> 13-Jan-16 (Approval mail received)

My ANZSCO: 261313, point is 60+5, IELTS is overall 8.0.
Hope you guys also get expected results soon and wish me luck for VISA


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

kaazme said:


> you should have withdrawn 190 my dear. you wasted chance of 1 of us.


Yes, it is sad to see this trend. I have seen many high pointers apply for both 190 & 189 at the same time and few forget about the 190 in the excitement of getting 189 and fail to withdraw. It really hampers the chances for many 55 pointers, I think we should support each other and help people achieve their desire.

What I usually do is, if i find any person posting 'Invite received' , I send a PM requesting them to withdraw from 190, of course only after congratulating them on a successful Invite.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Oz_Jmd said:


> I had been the silent observer of this forum from last 3-4 months and could see that people had waited for years for the invite.. PR is another word for patience Infact..
> 
> Since , all 65 pointers are taken by 189 Visa so its only 60( without SS) pointers who are claiming for NSW . Looks like NSW would first finish all 60 pointers (and then they would start calling 55+5 people.
> Keep ur trust intact and see what 2016 holds for you and for all of us who are eagerly waiting for it.
> ...


problem is that abundant number of people with 65 and 70 are trying 190 thats the real worry. and some people with 55+5 are waiting since 2014 they really scare us. either we 55 pointers will get visa before jully 2016 or we will never get. thats my assumption


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

amio_098 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received approval from NSW today and have 60 days now to lodge the VISA. Feeling relieved as I am one more step closer now
> 
> ...


Fantastic news!! Congratulations and thank you for sharing with us. 

Wish you a speedy grant!!


----------



## trovant (Dec 16, 2015)

bode bhaktapur said:


> Hi Trovant - Has your age changed to 33 this January? If not, the change of DOE does not make any sense.
> As far as I learnt from threads here, DOE changes only if you there is update in your point.


I turned 26 on 6jan2016. when i submitted EOI i was 25 years old and that should grant 30 points rite?? then the eoi should have been on effect since submission day on 19th aug 2015. has anyone have this kind of glitch before?


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Not yet. I have received my renewed passport after applying for SS so I sent them a copy of the new passport last month but didn't hear anything.
> 
> Yesterday, I sent a reminder to acknowledge the receipt of my new passport details. This morning I got a response stating that it is received and CO will contact if more details are required or a decision is taken.
> 
> Hope something comes through this week.:fingerscrossed:


Hi krish my passport will expire on 5th April so will it effect my process if i don't get the visa till then and I have to update them with my new passport


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

kaazme said:


> problem is that abundant number of people with 65 and 70 are trying 190 thats the real worry. and some people with 55+5 are waiting since 2014 they really scare us. either we 55 pointers will get visa before jully 2016 or we will never get. thats my assumption


I don't think 65 and 70 ppl, if they are logical, will apply for 190 if they are not accountants or SA. 
First, it limits their option to only one state. 
I know that it's possible to jump states but if you can get 189, why apply for 190?
Second, for NSW, you have to pay fee to get nominated.


----------



## ashu0729 (Jun 11, 2015)

So this means 55+5 points have no hopes for now ? 
I saw the immigration tracker URL (My Immigration Tracker | visa tracker sc190) and a lot of folks who submitted their profile after me have got invites . I am guessing they all have Points > 60 .


Looks like i will have to get the ACS done again. Another Blow to my wallet


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Hi krish my passport will expire on 5th April so will it effect my process if i don't get the visa till then and I have to update them with my new passport


I have read in the forum that people have renewed passport after visa approval, after EOI submission(like my case) and they have mentioned that it will not create a problem because your new passport have a field showing your old passport no(we have this in India).

I just sent them a note to see if my file is being looked at and nothing else


----------



## Srikanth2788 (Nov 24, 2015)

Roul987 said:


> My SRN starts with 71XX


Mate, 

My points breakdown exactly matches with yours. (Age-30, Edu - 15, Language -10, Exp - 05 (Total exp 6 years, according acs it is 2.0). 

Unfortunately, I havent got the invite to apply for NSW yet. I have no idea why is it so.

Could you please drop me an email your contact details. My email id : asrikanth2788 gmail.com

Thanks,


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Srikanth2788 said:


> Mate,
> 
> My points breakdown exactly matches with yours. (Age-30, Edu - 15, Language -10, Exp - 05 (Total exp 6 years, according acs it is 2.0).
> 
> ...


Hi Sri,

I don't think they go by SRN, it all depends on CO. Mine is 65* and I'm waiting so don't need to panic. Wish you get an invite soon.


----------



## Srikanth2788 (Nov 24, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Sri,
> 
> I don't think they go by SRN, it all depends on CO. Mine is 65* and I'm waiting so don't need to panic. Wish you get an invite soon.


Hey Krish,

I am not waiting for the approval. I am still waiting for the invitation to apply for NSW state sponsorship. 

I submitted my EOI in october only. I have 60+5 points. I have 2 years australia exp. But still i havent got it.. I am really worried.. I dont know what to do.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Roul987 said:


> I got NSW approval and 190 invite today at 2pm Australian time.  Thanks for the support and guidance ANZCO Code : 261313 Software Engineer Age- 30 Education - 15 Language - 10 Exoerience- 5 (Australian Exp) Points - 60points +5 SS EOI - 28/08/2015 NSW Invite - 18/12/2015|Applied on - 23/12/2015|NSW Approval - 13/01/2016|


Congrats, 

Please update the tracker!)


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> I have read in the forum that people have renewed passport after visa approval, after EOI submission(like my case) and they have mentioned that it will not create a problem because your new passport have a field showing your old passport no(we have this in India).
> 
> I just sent them a note to see if my file is being looked at and nothing else


Yes same like in pakistani passports too when I fuled my Eoi in August I had many months Left I never knew it will take this long


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amio_098 said:


> Hi guys, I have received approval from NSW today and have 60 days now to lodge the VISA. Feeling relieved as I am one more step closer now  My 190 journey so far is: 07-Dec-15 (Applied for NSW SS) --> 18-Dec-15 (invited) --> 22-Dec-15 (Applied) --> 04-Jan-16 (Payment cleared, had an issue earlier) --> 13-Jan-16 (Approval mail received) My ANZSCO: 261313, point is 60+5, IELTS is overall 8.0. Hope you guys also get expected results soon and wish me luck for VISA


Congrats! Please add your details to the tracker!


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

jdesai said:


> I was on 55 points waiting since Feb 2014.Recently got 15 more points because Australian Experience and Pte.I got 189 already on 18 december and have already applied.But I keep this EOI for 190 so that i can post here about invitation.I got it today and I am not applying as It has no meaning for me.


Thank you for keeping your EOI for 190, so you can inform us that you received an invitation that has no meaning for you. I am sure all the 55+5 point applicants from 2014 will be cheering. You may wonder why none of 55+5 engineers are being invited for NSW SS, even though there is barely any competition for 60 point engineers for 189 visa. :confused2:


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Thank you for keeping your EOI for 190, so you can inform us that you received an invitation that has no meaning for you. I am sure all the 55+5 point applicants from 2014 will be cheering. You may wonder why none of 55+5 engineers are being invited for NSW SS, even though there is barely any competition for 60 point engineers for 189 visa. :confused2:



jdesai, could you please transfer your 190 EOI to me, so that it wont go waste. You can put in your note stating, the EOI does not have any meaning to you.:eyebrows:


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> hmm.. It looks like most of the guys who applied for 26/11 invite hasn't received any approval, but later invited guys are approved already..!! Not sure whats happening...
> 
> I applied in same date as yours under 2613XX.. It looked like, NSW were gaining momentum to send invites through Nov-Dec.. But, after these vacations, they are again back to passive mode.. Might take few days to get back to full swing..:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Btw, whats ur SRN??


My SRN is 64XX.. I did not see anyone in this forum with 261313 getting an approval from NSW


----------



## SeemaR (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello,

Any updates for NSW Invites to the ICT Business Analyst Category for 65 Pointers ?
I havent followed the forum past a couple of months.

Please can someone update ?


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Roul987 said:


> I got NSW approval and 190 invite today at 2pm Australian time.
> 
> Thanks for the support and guidance
> 
> ...


Congrats Bro...

I applied on 29/12 and I am curiously waiting for invite... 
Did you check skill select or did you get it on Email....


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Srikanth2788 said:


> Mate,
> 
> My points breakdown exactly matches with yours. (Age-30, Edu - 15, Language -10, Exp - 05 (Total exp 6 years, according acs it is 2.0).
> 
> ...


Why are you claiming 5 points for work experience if ACS only gave you 2 years?


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Yes, it is sad to see this trend. I have seen many high pointers apply for both 190 & 189 at the same time and few forget about the 190 in the excitement of getting 189 and fail to withdraw. It really hampers the chances for many 55 pointers, I think we should support each other and help people achieve their desire.
> 
> What I usually do is, if i find any person posting 'Invite received' , I send a PM requesting them to withdraw from 190, of course only after congratulating them on a successful Invite.


Hey Krish, 
I think 190 will automatically be invalid if 189 is approved.. 
But only if both are on same EOI.. 
If people are having multiple EOIs then the story is different..


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hey Krish,
> I think 190 will automatically be invalid if 189 is approved..
> But only if both are on same EOI..
> If people are having multiple EOIs then the story is different..


WHAT? What would be difference between those two actions then?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Steiger said:


> WHAT? What would be difference between those two actions then?


If a person submitted 1 EOI for 189 and 190 visa, once he is invited for 189, he cannot get any invitation from state for nomination. If he submitted 2 separate EOIs, got invited for 189 and forgot to withdraw his EOI for 190, then he can still be invited for state nomination and be eligible for visa 190.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> If a person submitted 1 EOI for 189 and 190 visa, once he is invited for 189, he cannot get any invitation from state for nomination. If he submitted 2 separate EOIs, got invited for 189 and forgot to withdraw his EOI for 190, then he can still be invited for state nomination and be eligible for visa 190.


I wonder if people can contact DIBP and ask them to fix this loophole. 
It should be easy enough for them to cancel all existing EOIs for the same person after he/she has been invited.


----------



## Roul987 (Apr 21, 2015)

Srikanth2788 said:


> Mate,
> 
> My points breakdown exactly matches with yours. (Age-30, Edu - 15, Language -10, Exp - 05 (Total exp 6 years, according acs it is 2.0).
> 
> ...



Hi Srikanth,

My EOI Effective date is 28/08/2015. One of my friend whose EOI is 30/08/2015 didn't receive invite NSW invite yet.
Since EOI is in Oct-2015, I assume your will be getting invited before mid of Feb-2016.Goodluck


----------



## naeemqureshi86 (Jan 18, 2011)

Steiger said:


> I am saying this again. I called within that opening hours but still they say call back at a later time.


Any idea...how much time NSW is taking for invites for 60_5ers?
specially for system analyst?


----------



## dineshgottipati (Jan 13, 2016)

Guys,

Occupation: 261313- Software Engineer; 
ACS Applied : 27- Feb-2015
ACS +Ve: 03-Mar-2015 
Points : 55 + 5 (State sponsorship)
EOI Submitted [190] : NSW 01/12/15 with 60 points 
Awaiting NSW invite to apply

Has anyone got the invite to apply with the above criteria (55 + 5) from NSW ?


----------



## Roul987 (Apr 21, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Congrats Bro...
> 
> I applied on 29/12 and I am curiously waiting for invite...
> Did you check skill select or did you get it on Email....


Hi Ashwin,

I received an email from DIBP followed by an email from NSW.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

My points breakdown

Occupation: Civil Engineer
DOE: 06/07/2015 (NSW SS Visa 190)
Age: 27 / *+30p*
Language: IELTS-A R9.0,L9.0,W7.5,S8.5 / *+10p*
Education: MSc / *+15p*
State Nomination: *+5p*
TOTAL: *60p*

Seems like everything is good. NSW still has plenty of invites for this financial year and engineering professions appear to have barely any backlog in subclass 189. However, considering that the 190 system, especially for NSW SS, is clogged with with double applicants, inactive applicants and applicants who "just want to see if they get invited with their 70 points", chances are still relatively slim.


----------



## kitty_1009 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi everyone, I have some clarification in the NSW 190 EOI process. After I created an EOI application on skill select website, the status of my application is SUBMITTED. Are there any email that would confirm that my application is successfully submitted or being checked? Or do I just have to wait for the email approval from the state? And another question is when do we pay the fee for NSW SS?
Hope you could answer my queries. Thank you.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

kitty_1009 said:


> Hi everyone, I have some clarification in the NSW 190 EOI process. After I created an EOI application on skill select website, the status of my application is SUBMITTED. Are there any email that would confirm that my application is successfully submitted or being checked? Or do I just have to wait for the email approval from the state? And another question is when do we pay the fee for NSW SS?
> Hope you could answer my queries. Thank you.


If your status says "SUBMITTED" then you are all good and can just enjoy waiting. You should now wait for the state invitation, after which you lodge your application and pay the fee.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Any 221213 external auditor waiting with 60+ 5? I am waiting since september mid. Still no invite


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> My points breakdown
> 
> Enggpation: Civil Engineer
> DOE: 06/07/2015 (NSW SS Visa 190)
> ...


Hello senior members,

I am 55+5 engineering technologist applied NSW on 13/10/15 but still non-invited.
I will gain 5 more points in may-16 for relevant experience which will results into 60 pointer and eligibility for 189 in may2016.
I am fearing for the following issues:-
1) Removal of engg technologist 233914 from Sol in 2016 because it is flagged occupation.
2) My boss will be retire from my company in Aug2016 then how CO and other enquiries would be carried out from employer because I will claim 15 points from experience.

Pl. Suggest me I m not sure about NSW invitation,already 3 months r gone.


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I was on 55 points waiting since Feb 2014.Recently got 15 more points because Australian Experience and Pte.I got 189 already on 18 december and have already applied.But I keep this EOI for 190 so that i can post here about invitation.I got it today and I am not applying as It has no meaning for me.


I think you are the one who created this NSW 190 thread. So you must have seen the trends regarding 190 from beginning. I am just curious to know why did you keep your EoI for 190 even after getting invite for 189 ?


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Any 221213 external auditor waiting with 60+ 5? I am waiting since september mid. Still no invite


I m waiting in same category with 55+5 points since sept'15


----------



## naeemuaf (Dec 29, 2015)

I have submitted EOI on 22nd Dec 2015 as an Agricultural Consultant in NSW with 55 points + 5 for state nomination . Can anybody tell probability of getting an invitation? 

Agricultural Consultant
Vetassess Assessment +ve with 9.1 years experience 
IELTS 6.5


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hey Krish,
> I think 190 will automatically be invalid if 189 is approved..
> But only if both are on same EOI..
> If people are having multiple EOIs then the story is different..


True mate, but based on trend many are creating two different EOI so they should always withdraw the other once they get invited. 

Forget to withdraw only add to the pain which 55 pointers are already going through at the moment.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> salmangillani said:
> 
> 
> > Any 221213 external auditor waiting with 60+ 5? I am waiting since september mid. Still no invite
> ...


I hope we all got invite. Just curious whether if there is any secret cap on every occupations? Because i've seen few folks got invite till november on EA but not after that so are they not going to invite any EA applicants in this financial year? I wish i am wrong? Seniors pls advice on this. Thanks


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> True mate, but based on trend many are creating two different EOI so they should always withdraw the other once they get invited.
> 
> Forget to withdraw only add to the pain which 55 pointers are already going through at the moment.


Did you create two separate EOI when you were applying to 190 visa?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello senior members,

I am 55+5 engineering technologist applied NSW on 13/10/15 but still non-invited.
I will gain 5 more points in may-16 for relevant experience which will results into 60 pointer and eligibility for 189 in may2016.
I am fearing for the following issues:-
1) Removal of engg technologist 233914 from Sol in 2016 because it is flagged occupation.
2) My boss will be retire from my company in Aug2016 then how CO and other enquiries would be carried out from employer because I will claim 15 points from experience.

Pl. Suggest me I m not sure about NSW invitation,already 3 months r gone


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

Srikanth2788 said:


> Hey Krish,
> 
> I am not waiting for the approval. I am still waiting for the invitation to apply for NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> I submitted my EOI in october only. I have 60+5 points. I have 2 years australia exp. But still i havent got it.. I am really worried.. I dont know what to do.



Hi Guys,
I have submitted my EOI on 01/09/2015 with 60 points(Without SS), '0' points for English, with 5 years of Australian experience under Software Engineer, still no invite for NSW.
No sure when this wait will be over? Can experts comment on my case plz. Is there any chance for invite this year for Software Engineers with 60 points?


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

My skill assessment going to expire on Jan 31 and am waiting for NSW approval since I was submitted on 14/12/2015. What should I do in this case ? Need to send any email to the state regarding my situation , Pls advice .thanks in advance .


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

danielm said:


> My skill assessment going to expire on Jan 31 and am waiting for NSW approval since I was submitted on 14/12/2015. What should I do in this case ? Need to send any email to the state regarding my situation , Pls advice .thanks in advance .


Send them email and explain.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> I m waiting in same category with 55+5 points since sept'15


I waited from August 11 till nov 10 with 60+5 for external auditor but had no luck I had to get 5 extra points for get invited


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> 489 FS will not receive invite for pro rata occupations as per skill select. Chances of 55 pointer accountant are bleak from NSW. still make two separate EOIs for 190 NSW and 489 FS. Then improve your english score or look for other state openings like SA etc.


Dear Punjabi,

Can you guide me please. I have post qualification experience of 1.9 years as an accountant. I know that i cannot claim points on DIBP.

My Question is that i am going to apply 190 visa. Is there any requirement of the state for the experience? They require minimum experience of 2 or 5 years or no requirement?

I will apply for NSW. Is there any minimum experience requirement for NSW for accountants?

Thanks for the guideline


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

SORRY Guys.It was very hot in melbourne and I am here for officework.So late reply.

Few things: NSW will keep sending invitation until 4000 nominations and 190 Visa being issued and applied.
So as I received invitation,It doesn't mean One spot wasted.Once I applied for nomination and then I applied 190 Visa then the spot is wasted.As I told you that I am.not applying means nothing wasted.

Second thing I kept second EOI active because i was Ex-Mara for 2 years and this department stuff attracts me and also my cousin is active MARA agent who handling my case as well wants to know NSW trend and that's why he left active.

Also I was feeding on my Ego and wanted to take revenge as was waiting since December 2013,When NSW suddenly closed down state sponsorship.Then in July 2014,Internet application closed down in half an hour and I missed that Intake.Taking this pain in my heart,I again try to applied in October 2014 but NSW stupid server didnt respond.And finally from February 2015,I was waiting with 55 points untill 13 December when I got additional 15 points and received 189.By that time I realized that after having 2 skill assessments ,One from Electronics Engineer and another from Network Engineer with 7 bands each with 4 years overseas (with 2 year deducted ACS experience so no points for experience) Then also I waited for long.So I decided to keep EOI so that I can inform you about Invitation day and will also show middle finger to NSW that go to hell with your sponsorship.

I was part of every forums of NSW and all the senior members knows my pain and new comers don't worry,I haven't wasted any spot and 55 pointers be hopeful plenty of invitations are going to be sent as nearly 80 percent of NSW program is yet to be completed.

Thank You.


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

danielm said:


> My skill assessment going to expire on Jan 31 and am waiting for NSW approval since I was submitted on 14/12/2015. What should I do in this case ? Need to send any email to the state regarding my situation , Pls advice .thanks in advance .


In the email you get on your application, there is a link where you can request for a fast process, i think you have a good reason for it..good luck!


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Mate ,

There is a Australia point calculator on your tracker , when i calulate 
d my points it comes to 60 but in EOI my calculation is only 55 , can you help me where is discripency ??? 

Age points -25 [ im 35 ] 
IELTS - 10 
Aussie work ex- 2 Year 3 months - ???
Overseas Work Ex - 2 Year 1 months - [ india / Uk ] // 

Total work ex - 4 Years 1 month [ aus + uk + India] [ can anyone help me to calculate correct points for work ] 

bachlor degree - 15 point 


IS your calculator correct ?? Please help if i am missing something ?? 



andreyx108b said:


> Send them email and explain.


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> Hi Mate ,
> 
> There is a Australia point calculator on your tracker , when i calulate
> d my points it comes to 60 but in EOI my calculation is only 55 , can you help me where is discripency ???
> ...


Go for ACS evaluation, you will get to know your points for study and work...


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

jdesai said:


> SORRY Guys.It was very hot in melbourne and I am here for officework.So late reply.
> 
> Few things: NSW will keep sending invitation until 4000 nominations and 190 Visa being issued and applied.
> So as I received invitation,It doesn't mean One spot wasted.Once I applied for nomination and then I applied 190 Visa then the spot is wasted.As I told you that I am.not applying means nothing wasted.
> ...


Jdesai, how does the pro rata works, is it fist come first serve under 55, 60,....

I am a 55 pointer, assume I am the 50th person in a 100 people pool with 55 points, will I be the 50th person to get the invite or is it something NSW decides?

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi 

I have done with ACS , they found my work ex after 1 / 10 / 2011 suitable . and AFTER THAT i was in Australia for 2 years . 

can you help me with actual work ex points . Out of my total suitable work ex [ 4 years and 3 months ] 2 years was in Australia . What should be my points for wrk ex ? 



ashwin.nooli said:


> Go for ACS evaluation, you will get to know your points for study and work...


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

kraviraj82 said:


> Jdesai, how does the pro rata works, is it fist come first serve under 55, 60,....
> 
> I am a 55 pointer, assume I am the 50th person in a 100 people pool with 55 points, will I be the 50th person to get the invite or is it something NSW decides?
> 
> ...


Also how do you say the NSW has 4000 seats? Any links please. ...what would be the maximum no of sponsors from Victoria state?


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Pausatio said:


> In the email you get on your application, there is a link where you can request for a fast process, i think you have a good reason for it..good luck!


Thank you, will do .


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> Hi
> 
> I have done with ACS , they found my work ex after 1 / 10 / 2011 suitable . and AFTER THAT i was in Australia for 2 years .
> 
> can you help me with actual work ex points . Out of my total suitable work ex [ 4 years and 3 months ] 2 years was in Australia . What should be my points for wrk ex ?


No point for your outside australian work because its should be atleast 3years..
And 5pts for your australian work

***
Australian employment Work experience Points
At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years).	20pts
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years).	15pts
At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years).	10pts
At least one but less than three years (of past 10 years). 5pts

Overseas employment Work experience	Points
At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years).	15pt
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years).	10pt
At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years).	5pts


Check this link for detailed points for skilled immigration
Australia Skilled Immigration Points Test - Australian Visa Bureau


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks Kavimate85. I am already enrolled in professional year. It will be finished in June. By the time i will try to attempt pte.


----------



## Srikanth2788 (Nov 24, 2015)

Roul987 said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> My EOI Effective date is 28/08/2015. One of my friend whose EOI is 30/08/2015 didn't receive invite NSW invite yet.
> Since EOI is in Oct-2015, I assume your will be getting invited before mid of Feb-2016.Goodluck


Thanks for your reply Roul.

Does your friend has the similar points breakdown as yours ? ( 60+5 - 30,15,10 (Eng)10,5,+5) ?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

kraviraj82 said:


> Jdesai, how does the pro rata works, is it fist come first serve under 55, 60,....
> 
> I am a 55 pointer, assume I am the 50th person in a 100 people pool with 55 points, will I be the 50th person to get the invite or is it something NSW decides?
> 
> ...


There is nothing such as Pro-Rata in NSW.However from the previous trends its observed that they pick particular occupation and sent invitations depending on DIBP points followed by English and then Experience.

Also occupation must be on their priority list and it is point wise and not first serve first come basis.if to clients have exactly the same DIBP points then their english is checked and even if that is also same then their Experience is checked and after every this same which is very rare have'nt seen in my life then Date of Effective of EOI is checked.At that time one can say is first come first serve.Which is rarest of rare.They judge from the number of applicant and their DIBP Points.So can be 55 or even 75 based on number of people in particular occupation.


They also send invitation from CSOL of DIBP but they have made clear that one must be very high pointer from CSOL list.So I think 55 pointers have a less chance if they have their occupation on CSOL and not on NSW priority list.

You can read comprehensive and thorough information from their website which is
Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

jdesai said:


> There is nothing such as Pro-Rata in NSW.However from the previous trends its observed that they pick particular occupation and sent invitations depending on DIBP points followed by English and then Experience.
> 
> Also occupation must be on their priority list and it is point wise and not first serve first come basis.if to clients have exactly the same DIBP points then their english is checked and even if that is also same then their Experience is checked and after every this same which is very rare have'nt seen in my life then Date of Effective of EOI is checked.At that time one can say is first come first serve.Which is rarest of rare.They judge from the number of applicant and their DIBP Points.So can be 55 or even 75 based on number of people in particular occupation.
> 
> ...


Thanks jdesai. .. your answer helps. .All the best


----------



## mike04 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hay guys,
I was following this forum for quite a while and I lost interest as I could not see any invitation for an accountant with 55+5 points. I recently had a go at PTE test and was successful. So, I have recently updated my EOI on 15 Dec,2015 with 65+5 points.

Is there any one who got invitation as an accountant or external auditor with 65+ points with a DOE Dec 2015?

Thanx!!


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear Punjabi,
> 
> Can you guide me please. I have post qualification experience of 1.9 years as an accountant. I know that i cannot claim points on DIBP.
> 
> ...


No there is no minimum requirement for experience for NSW.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi friends,

Is anyone expecting an invite today from nsw?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Is anyone expecting an invite today from nsw?
> 
> ...


I am expecting one everyday...lol!


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

mike04 said:


> Hay guys,
> I was following this forum for quite a while and I lost interest as I could not see any invitation for an accountant with 55+5 points. I recently had a go at PTE test and was successful. So, I have recently updated my EOI on 15 Dec,2015 with 65+5 points.
> 
> Is there any one who got invitation as an accountant or external auditor with 65+ points with a DOE Dec 2015?
> ...


Not yet! DOE 14 dec 65 +5 points. Genrl acctnt.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

what are the chances for 60+5 EOI submitted 09/01/2016 with code 261311?
I have approx. 4 yr Australian work experience, would it count for invitation?


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

No approvals today ??


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> No approvals today ??


No invites as well.


----------



## pavan4u (Nov 5, 2015)

Skillselect has updated its site with the 8th January round and the bad news is 70 pointers are still in line for accountants.
But good to see that they issued 2400 visas under 189 subclass and the same amount of visas will be issued in the forthcoming rounds.
However I am still aspiring to receive a NSW invitation at least in 3 weeks time. There is a huge backlog of 65 pointers since July for accountants in 189 category.

Next round of invites in on 22nd of January

Source :http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/08-01-2016-round-results


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

State nomination stats have also been updated till Dec 2015. 

NSW has issued 831 visa 190 invitations and 855 visa 489 invitations till Dec.

Does the quota of 4,000 account for both these visa types or just 190?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

It is good to see that they had given 2400 invites for 189 in one round and another 2400 for the round on 22 Jan. More 60 pointers for non prorata occupations will be invited for sure.


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> No approvals today ??


I am thinking that we have the same CO... Hope our CO is doing good


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> I am thinking that we have the same CO... Hope our CO is doing good


Please count me in... No invite today


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Please count me in... No invite today


Am not able to understand why they taking so much time to approve the invitation waiting waiting waiting :juggle::juggle:
hopefully we get it soon mate


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Is anyone expecting an invite today from nsw?
> 
> ...


I am waiting for the invite from NSW.. Logged EOI in mid Dec 2015 , still no updates...

Tc


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

ArjunYadav15 said:


> what are the chances for 60+5 EOI submitted 09/01/2016 with code 261311?
> I have approx. 4 yr Australian work experience, would it count for invitation?


Hey buddy

Is this EOI for 190 or 189?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Am not able to understand why they taking so much time to approve the invitation waiting waiting waiting :juggle::juggle:
> hopefully we get it soon mate


My heart goes out to people who have got invites and waiting for final grant for months 

I wish we don't need to wait very long for grant as we have spent more time here


----------



## ArjunYadav15 (Oct 26, 2015)

oz_jmd said:


> hey buddy
> 
> is this eoi for 190 or 189?


190 nsw


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> My heart goes out to people who have got invites and waiting for final grant for months
> 
> I wish we don't need to wait very long for grant as we have spent more time here


What i have understood is that points claiming against experience might be the reason behind the delay in approval process. I my self is claiming points for 8 years of experience from 3 different episodes of employments. I have also submitted bank statement for the past 10 years along with around 15 pays slips, contract and reference letters etc. So, they certainly will require to verify all your documents particularly your employments, as rest of the documents like ielts, education and age points are easy to verify.


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

fshah said:


> What i have understood is that points claiming against experience might be the reason behind the delay in approval process. I my self is claiming points for 8 years of experience from 3 different episodes of employments. I have also submitted bank statement for the past 10 years along with around 15 pays slips, contract and reference letters etc. So, they certainly will require to verify all your documents particularly your employments, as rest of the documents like ielts, education and age points are easy to verify.


not true,

i have 0 points from experience and still did not receive the invite yet although i applied on Dec 3rd


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Guys.. I have a good news..  I just received the Approval for NSW Invite today.. Keep checking your mails.. 

Krish4Aus, Kavimate.. Please do check and keep updated. 

2613XX
60 + 5 (SS)
Invite received: 26/11
Applied: 29/11
SRN: 647*


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi good news is I got my approval today to file 190


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Guys.. I have a good news..  I just received the Approval for NSW Invite today.. Keep checking your mails..
> 
> Krish4Aus, Kavimate.. Please do check and keep updated.
> 
> ...


Yes mate I got it too KRish please U check it now too


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats guys!)


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Yes mate I got it too KRish please U check it now too



Congratulations both, fantastic to hear that.

I did check my mail now and don't see anything fruitful. 

Having said that, I'm extremely happy for both of you and thanks for updating the forum


----------



## quintonrobin (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats, any BA 261111 who have got nomination approved ? I accepted the NSW invite on 8th DEC..no luck yet.


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Yes mate I got it too KRish please U check it now too


Awesome guys.. congrats..  
I am waiting too.. Applied on 12/Dec. 
All the best Krish


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

jdesai said:


> There is nothing such as Pro-Rata in NSW.However from the previous trends its observed that they pick particular occupation and sent invitations depending on DIBP points followed by English and then Experience.
> 
> Also occupation must be on their priority list and it is point wise and not first serve first come basis.if to clients have exactly the same DIBP points then their english is checked and even if that is also same then their Experience is checked and after every this same which is very rare have'nt seen in my life then Date of Effective of EOI is checked.At that time one can say is first come first serve.Which is rarest of rare.They judge from the number of applicant and their DIBP Points.So can be 55 or even 75 based on number of people in particular occupation.
> 
> ...


Engineering technologist is in both sol,Csol and NSW priority list but still no any invitation for 55+5 pointers.
I m waiting from 3.5 months.


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

Congrats to those who have received nsw approval. Pls when will nsw send out invites as 189 still shows 70points for accountants in the next round. I have 65+ 5 (ss). Doe 9/12/15


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Congratulations both, fantastic to hear that.
> 
> I did check my mail now and don't see anything fruitful.
> 
> Having said that, I'm extremely happy for both of you and thanks for updating the forum


You should be now getting it any time soon


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> Congrats to those who have received nsw approval. Pls when will nsw send out invites as 189 still shows 70points for accountants in the next round. I have 65+ 5 (ss). Doe 9/12/15


Is it possible for U to assess Ur degree as auditor if U can go for it you may get it for 190 easily


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Is it possible for U to assess Ur degree as auditor if U can go for it you may get it for 190 easily


Thanks I will start looking out for a plan B


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

congrats guys!


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

i dont know when the turn of 55 pointers will come


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Can you please tell your points?



quintonrobin said:


> Congrats, any BA 261111 who have got nomination approved ? I accepted the NSW invite on 8th DEC..no luck yet.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

invitation approved , tdy I have sent an email regarding to expedite the processing due to skill assessment going to expire in the end of month. As a result , within few hours got an approval .Thanks to the members given me an advice on my case.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not able to get 79+ in all again in PTE. Stuck at 75+ in all. Again the day of Disappointment. 5th Attempt gone. 
Lost Hope Completely today.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

danielm said:


> invitation approved , tdy I have sent an email regarding to expedite the processing due to skill assessment going to expire in the end of month. As a result , within few hours got an approval .Thanks to the members given me an advice on my case.


Congrats!) please update your case details))


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Not able to get 79+ in all again in PTE. Stuck at 75+ in all. Again the day of Disappointment. 5th Attempt gone. Lost Hope Completely today.


Bad luck mate all 75?


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Mate,

Last time I was above 79 in all except reading. If you are down in even One, the game is over for you.
I will wait for sometime now. 
I don't think anybody with 60 point w/o SS has got invitation for ICT Business Analyst till now.
Loosing Hope and feeling really bad.

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Mate, Last time I was above 79 in all except reading. If you are down in even One, the game is over for you. I will wait for sometime now. I don't think anybody with 60 point w/o SS has got invitation for ICT Business Analyst till now. Loosing Hope and feeling really bad. Regards


Oh  maybe waiting 1-2 months is a good option i took a break from exams for 1.5 months... and then passed... 

I still believe you will get invited within next few months, NSW got to send 3000+ invites....


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank You Bro for motivating and advise.

Regards
Sushil Thukral



andreyx108b said:


> Oh  maybe waiting 1-2 months is a good option i took a break from exams for 1.5 months... and then passed...
> 
> I still believe you will get invited within next few months, NSW got to send 3000+ invites....


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> State nomination stats have also been updated till Dec 2015.
> 
> NSW has issued 831 visa 190 invitations and 855 visa 489 invitations till Dec.
> 
> Does the quota of 4,000 account for both these visa types or just 190?


Can you please share the source from where we can access this information?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Not able to get 79+ in all again in PTE. Stuck at 75+ in all. Again the day of Disappointment. 5th Attempt gone.
> Lost Hope Completely today.


so sad bro.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> State nomination stats have also been updated till Dec 2015.
> 
> NSW has issued 831 visa 190 invitations and 855 visa 489 invitations till Dec.
> 
> Does the quota of 4,000 account for both these visa types or just 190?


its clearly given that NSW will invite 4000 applicants for visa subclass 190. this quota of 4000 for 190 has nothing to do with any of the other subclass visa types.


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

danielm said:


> invitation approved , tdy I have sent an email regarding to expedite the processing due to skill assessment going to expire in the end of month. As a result , within few hours got an approval .Thanks to the members given me an advice on my case.


Congratulations!


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Can you please share the source from where we can access this information?


Skill select stats are posted on the immigration website. I am unable to post link as per forum rules (not enough number of posts on the forum).


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

I think zero invitation on Friday as well


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Can you please share the source from where we can access this information?


https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

danielm said:


> invitation approved , tdy I have sent an email regarding to expedite the processing due to skill assessment going to expire in the end of month. As a result , within few hours got an approval .Thanks to the members given me an advice on my case.


Way to go daniel!!! I hope your agent can help to submit the visa at the earliest!! 

Good luck!!


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Not able to get 79+ in all again in PTE. Stuck at 75+ in all. Again the day of Disappointment. 5th Attempt gone.
> Lost Hope Completely today.


Sad to hear that but I believe you are not far from getting a SS. Wish you getting it early and save money on exam.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> its clearly given that NSW will invite 4000 applicants for visa subclass 190. this quota of 4000 for 190 has nothing to do with any of the other subclass visa types.


This is good news. NSW is gonna send almost 4 times the the number of invitations sent till date by the FY end. I guess to consume this qouta they would have to either send invitations to people with 55+5 in preffered list or high pointers from CSOL.


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Not able to get 79+ in all again in PTE. Stuck at 75+ in all. Again the day of Disappointment. 5th Attempt gone.
> Lost Hope Completely today.


Mate , I know how it feels. I was there. In my last two attempts i missed 79 mark by just 3 marks and 2 marks. I cleared it finally in my 6th attempt last week. Do not lose hope. You will clear it soon.Be positive! All the best!


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*NSW Occupation Ceiling*

Hi All,

I have a query regarding the subclass 190 invites that NSW sends out. Is there any site to check the number of invitations they send during the invitation rounds? Like for 189, Skillselect shows the number of invitations sent out for each round and how many will be sent for the next round. Similarly does NSW have any link where they mention these numbers? Knowing that they will be sending out 4000 invitations, is there are a breakup of the invitations by occupation code they maintain?

2014-2015 i guess they sent 4032 invitations in total. not able to get the link.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi All, I have a query regarding the subclass 190 invites that NSW sends out. Is there any site to check the number of invitations they send during the invitation rounds? Like for 189, Skillselect shows the number of invitations sent out for each round and how many will be sent for the next round. Similarly does NSW have any link where they mention these numbers? Knowing that they will be sending out 4000 invitations, is there are a breakup of the invitations by occupation code they maintain? 2014-2015 i guess they sent 4032 invitations in total. not able to get the link.


Two messages above your has all the answers to your question.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

it seems that nsw is inviting on the basis of occupation priority first and then ielts score....
i m confused with one thing from the given occupations in the priority list of nsw that... are the first page occupations prior to the second page occupations and similarly ahead??


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> it seems that nsw is inviting on the basis of occupation priority first and then ielts score....
> i m confused with one thing from the given occupations in the priority list of nsw that... are the first page occupations prior to the second page occupations and similarly ahead??


I dont think so since the order is as per anzco code


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Congratulations to all who have recieved approval today and wish you all the best in your visa application


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> I dont think so since the order is as per anzco code


one guy posted in this forum that nsw is selecting applicants on the basis of occupation.... what does that mean? currently i m not getting that guy


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Can we know these days how many days does it on average takes to get the PR after applying for it


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Can we know these days how many days does it on average takes to get the PR after applying for it


According to DIBP site on visa processing time, SC190 takes about 3months.


----------



## wajahat.ku (Apr 9, 2015)

Any idea that when will the next round of NSW invitation start? 
Eagerly waiting for Software Engineer - 261313

There are only 2398 Visa invite remaining for ANZCO 2613- Software and Applications Programmers


----------



## admirernepali (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Folks,

It was indeed great day for me. Received NSW approval today. My friend also received approval. We both had applied for Developer Programer.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

admirernepali said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> It was indeed great day for me. Received NSW approval today. My friend also received approval. We both had applied for Developer Programer.


congrats to both of you


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

admirernepali said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> It was indeed great day for me. Received NSW approval today. My friend also received approval. We both had applied for Developer Programer.


Congrats to the both of you... when did you submit your nomination? i submitted on the 15th Dec 2015


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello senior members,

I am 55+5 engineering technologist applied NSW on 13/10/15 but still non-invited.
I will gain 5 more points in may-16 for relevant experience which will results into 60 pointer and eligibility for 189 in may2016.
I am fearing for the following issues:-
1) Removal of engg technologist 233914 from Sol in 2016 because it is flagged occupation.
2) My boss will be retire from my company in Aug2016 then how CO and other enquiries would be carried out from employer because I will claim 15 points from experience.

Pl. Suggest me I m not sure about NSW invitation,already 3 months r gone


----------



## Keldogga (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am new here!
Wonder if anyone can answer my questions about 190 NSW SS.
My current skilled assessment is Accountant General.
Currently I have only 60 points and I am considering to apply NSW SS.
Do you guys think it is a good idea? Or just simply waste of time...
Someone suggested that I should apply NSW SS as Auditor but I forgot I read it somewhere that the ceiling for Auditor has been reached for this year? 
Hopefully someone can answer my questions


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank You
I will wait for at least a month before giving the exam again.

Regards




krish4aus said:


> Sad to hear that but I believe you are not far from getting a SS. Wish you getting it early and save money on exam.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank You for Motivating.


KV1990 said:


> Mate , I know how it feels. I was there. In my last two attempts i missed 79 mark by just 3 marks and 2 marks. I cleared it finally in my 6th attempt last week. Do not lose hope. You will clear it soon.Be positive! All the best!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Hmm. it is now 14 Jan 2016 and I still haven't received an e-mail from the NSW GOVT. Very disappointed.


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Hmm. it is now 14 Jan 2016 and I still haven't received an e-mail from the NSW GOVT. Very disappointed.


It is well..let us remain hopeful...mayb when they get to the office on friday, they will send out invites


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello senior members,

I am 55+5 engineering technologist applied NSW on 13/10/15 but still non-invited.
I will gain 5 more points in may-16 for relevant experience which will results into 60 pointer and eligibility for 189 in may2016.
I am fearing for the following issues:-
1) Removal of engg technologist 233914 from Sol in 2016 because it is flagged occupation.
2) My boss will be retire from my company in Aug2016 then how CO and other enquiries would be carried out from employer because I will claim 15 points from experience.

Pl. Suggest me I m not sure about NSW invitation,already 3 months r gone


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello senior members,
> 
> I am 55+5 engineering technologist applied NSW on 13/10/15 but still non-invited.
> I will gain 5 more points in may-16 for relevant experience which will results into 60 pointer and eligibility for 189 in may2016.
> ...


Hi,

although I am not a senior member but i will suggest you to increase your scores by PTE.
No other option left 
or trust god to give you NSW invitations.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> although I am not a senior member but i will suggest you to increase your scores by PTE.
> No other option left
> or trust god to give you NSW invitations.


Hello singh85,
Is wait till may2016 good option for me?
I give pte twice but unable to reach 65 in each
As per trend of non pro rata occupations invitations I think in march 55+5 pointers days r coming.
I think u r also 55+5 candidate,if u would be invited then i shall also receive my invitation because there r few people with this occupation.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello singh85,
> Is wait till may2016 good option for me?
> I give pte twice but unable to reach 65 in each
> As per trend of non pro rata occupations invitations I think in march 55+5 pointers days r coming.
> I think u r also 55+5 candidate,if u would be invited then i shall also receive my invitation because there r few people with this occupation.


Man if i were you i must have been so relaxed because of applying 189 in march after 60 points.I dont know why u worry so much. only 2 months are left. stay relax and dont worry engineering technologist occupation will not be flagged. it will stay. u will reach aus before 2017.
relax relax relax
you make all of us engineering technologist frightened u create too much panic for us.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> Man if i were you i must have been so relaxed because of applying 189 in march after 60 points.I dont know why u worry so much. only 2 months are left. stay relax and dont worry engineering technologist occupation will not be flagged. it will stay. u will reach aus before 2017.
> relax relax relax
> you make all of us engineering technologist frightened u create too much panic for us.


Dear kaazme,I m so excited and many good and bad thoughts r coming in my mind.
OK thnx to motivate me,my 8 yes will complete in may16.
I m worrying because my boss will retire in aug-16 , I m fearing for dibp job verifications from him because reference letter of company signed by him.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear kaazme,I m so excited and many good and bad thoughts r coming in my mind.
> OK thnx to motivate me,my 8 yes will complete in may16.
> I m worrying because my boss will retire in aug-16 , I m fearing for dibp job verifications from him because reference letter of company signed by him.


there must be a soln for it aswell. call the dbp concern persons and ask for the solution.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Kaazme, according to u,should I contact dibp ?
Is dibp give me some deviation for 3 months because I m with same employer since my assessment from EA.


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I got NSW approval for SS and I am lodging VISA soon.. 
Cheers and thanks a lot.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Is there any possibility of getting invitation tomorrow from NSW for the 55 pointers like me in Engineering category... Apparently, I'm waiting here since October, 2014 and feel some hopes inside on every Friday as they usually send invitations on that day...Only God knows how much time we will have to wait further.... Please keep all of 55 pointers in your prayer.....


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got NSW approval for SS and I am lodging VISA soon..
> Cheers and thanks a lot.


Great..! Have you withdrawn your 189 or you are going to keep it still and wait for next round at Jan 22??


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Great..! Have you withdrawn your 189 or you are going to keep it still and wait for next round at Jan 22??


I am using the same EOI so I don't have a choice, my EOI wont be considered for 189.
As only one invite will be issued per EOI.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

The NSW website says that you can ask for your approval to be expedited if you are already working - my question is do you need to be working in your nominated occupation? I am working as an office manager and the company would really like to keep me. My manager has said that she is willing to write a letter but would NSW even consider since I have nominated under external auditor?


----------



## Crazy student (Nov 16, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> The NSW website says that you can ask for your approval to be expedited if you are already working - my question is do you need to be working in your nominated occupation? I am working as an office manager and the company would really like to keep me. My manager has said that she is willing to write a letter but would NSW even consider since I have nominated under external auditor?


What is your point break down and when you were invited? Could you share if you dont mind.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all approved guys! those who are waiting - you will get it soon. 

According to the tracker the average is round about - 40 days +/- 10 days. 

Do not forget to add/update your details in the tracker.


----------



## admirernepali (Apr 13, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> congrats to both of you


Thanks mate.


----------



## admirernepali (Apr 13, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> Congrats to the both of you... when did you submit your nomination? i submitted on the 15th Dec 2015


Thanks Vakymy. I submitted it on 30th November.


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

no invites today?


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Keish4aus

Could u tell me pls Hw things r going at ur end? Did u get nsw invite and yes than have u lodged ur visa application ?




krish4aus said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> > Not able to get 79+ in all again in PTE. Stuck at 75+ in all. Again the day of Disappointment. 5th Attempt gone.
> ...


----------



## cpau (Jun 22, 2015)

Patiently waiting for invites today...


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

cpau said:


> Patiently waiting for invites today...


Is today an invitation round for NSW ? 

My friend, I also have submitted EOI on 25th Aug 2015 and haven't got any invite until now. 

Do you know the current situation for NSW invitation process? 

Regards
Usman


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got NSW approval for SS and I am lodging VISA soon..
> Cheers and thanks a lot.


when did you get nsw invitation and lodged your ss application?


----------



## cpau (Jun 22, 2015)

I am not sure about the current invitation process. But based on trends they release invitation every Friday. My invitation for nomination I received it Friday. 





usmann.alii said:


> cpau said:
> 
> 
> > Patiently waiting for invites today...
> ...


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

It seems that they are not going to invite anyone this week. Hopefully they will issue invites next week or the last week of January. But it seems that they are trying to give every invite recipient an approval so that they can handle new invitees


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

Finally!!! got the invitation email today from NSW!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

umairyc said:


> Finally!!! got the invitation email today from NSW!!



Congratulations - details please


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

umairyc said:


> Finally!!! got the invitation email today from NSW!!


Are you 65 with SS or 65+5?


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> are you 65 with ss or 65+5?


65+5


----------



## mike04 (Aug 21, 2015)

umairyc said:


> 65+5


Congratulations!! umairyc

can u provide your points breakdown?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

What's up folks.
I got invite today even-though my occupation wasn't in their list. Is it ok?
I need your help to lodge the application.

Kindly help me getting the following solution:

1) what's the fees?
2)after clicking the link to apply, which scanned documents do I need to upload?
3)do I need to complete the application in one go? Can I save it to complete later?
4) I do not have any international payment card. Can I save and pass it to my friend who can pay ?

Waiting eagerly for your answer.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> What's up folks.
> I got invite today even-though my occupation wasn't in their list. Is it ok?
> I need your help to lodge the application.
> 
> ...


Can you please share your point score details?


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

mike04 said:


> Congratulations!! umairyc
> 
> can u provide your points breakdown?


Age: 30 pts
Degree: 15 pts
English: 20 pts
State Sponsorship: 5 pts


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

umairyc said:


> Age: 30 pts
> Degree: 15 pts
> English: 20 pts
> State Sponsorship: 5 pts


Hello pls what is ur doe cos I have same points with you for accounting with doe of 9/12/15 and I haven't received my invite.


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> Hello pls what is ur doe cos I have same points with you for accounting with doe of 9/12/15 and I haven't received my invite.


I have just updated my signature with all the info


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Guys, 

Any luck today with invites?


----------



## mike04 (Aug 21, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> Hello pls what is ur doe cos I have same points with you for accounting with doe of 9/12/15 and I haven't received my invite.


Same here!! my DOE is 15 Dec, 2015 (General Accountant) with the same points break down. No invite yet


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> What's up folks.
> I got invite today even-though my occupation wasn't in their list. Is it ok?
> I need your help to lodge the application.
> 
> ...


congratulations! i was also invited and approved by nsw eventhough my occupation is not on their list. see my answers to your questions below.

1. you need to pay 300aud at the last part of you online submission.
2. just upload eveything they ask you as per email
3. it is better to complete the application at one go. remember there is a limited time wherein you can access the site using the link provided.
4. if you dont have a card to be used for payment, better to complete and submit the lodging to nsw when your friend is around. it will only take around 15-30 minutes to complete the submission if you have prepared all the required documents.


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

Dear Folks,
Any telecommunications engineer with 55+5 points got invitation from NSW? I have submitted my EOI at 5th June,2015

My profile details:

Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer-263312
IELTS Score: 6.5 (L-7,R-6,W-6.5,S-7)
Points: 55+5(if get state nomination)
Age:30
Bachelor degree: 15
Experience:10
Language proficiency:0

Does anybody here have an idea how long it takes to get invite for state nomination ? anybody has similar profile like me and got invitation recently?

Eagerly waiting for a reply.
Qayum
Bangladesh


----------



## cpau (Jun 22, 2015)

I am also waiting for approval. I submitted on 14 Dec 2015. Hoping to receive soon...


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

Dear Folks,

I am just asking a query. Is the invitation sent to EOI invitation which is located at correspondence section and I will receive notification in my mail for the message? or NSW will directly send mail to my personal mail used for EOI submission?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

hasn01 said:


> Can you please share your point score details?


I got 80 points in the EOI including the state points of 5.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

engineer20 said:


> congratulations! i was also invited and approved by nsw eventhough my occupation is not on their list. see my answers to your questions below. 1. you need to pay 300aud at the last part of you online submission. 2. just upload eveything they ask you as per email 3. it is better to complete the application at one go. remember there is a limited time wherein you can access the site using the link provided. 4. if you dont have a card to be used for payment, better to complete and submit the lodging to nsw when your friend is around. it will only take around 15-30 minutes to complete the submission if you have prepared all the required documents.


Thanks a million my friend. Very helpful guidance indeed. 
May I ask normally which documents do I need to upload in their portal? They did not mentioned any specific documents list into my email. Thanks again.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

bornil20 said:


> Dear Folks,
> Any telecommunications engineer with 55+5 points got invitation from NSW? I have submitted my EOI at 5th June,2015
> 
> My profile details:
> ...


i am telecom engineer 263311. No luck yet for 55+5 pointers. I do not know reason why NSW is not inviting telecom engineers .


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales



Black_Rose said:


> Thanks a million my friend. Very helpful guidance indeed.
> May I ask normally which documents do I need to upload in their portal? They did not mentioned any specific documents list into my email. Thanks again.


Congrats. check out this link for documents required


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi,

Is NSW sending invites to Analyst Programmer (261311)? Anyone with 60+5 points received invitation recently?

How much is the standard processing time? I applied on 5th Nov 2015.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Vakymy said:


> After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales Congrats. check out this link for documents required


Thanks a lot. Actually I've been out of the industry thinking my occupation will not be back at all. I almost forget what and how the system works. Sudden invitation to apply made me surprised. So, for NSW I do not need to provide any commitment statement? Thanks again


----------



## Crazy student (Nov 16, 2015)

kavimate85 said:


> Can we know these days how many days does it on average takes to get the PR after applying for it


Hi kavimate i thought you got invitation from nsw as external auditor because you mention you applied on nov as external auditor but its shows in tracker as taxation accountant. Could you please tell me from which one you got invitation. Thankx


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

It seems NSW is almost strategically avoiding 55+5 candidates. I wonder if they are going to have a small pity round for us sometimes around May or June -- that is, of course, if there are still any leftover invites.

I mean, surely you can't blame DIBP for following a set criteria, i.e a pre-determined points system. After all, there needs to be an order. However, it seems to me that there is no coordination whatsoever within DIBP. How else would you explain that NSW keeps actively nominating applicants with 60, 65, 70 points and so forth, while these very candidates, for most occupations at least, are easily eligible for independent skilled visa. Are all the states trying to hoard the applicants with highest points? If so, this seems to defeat the whole purpose of the extra 5 points.

Of course, I am crying over my own situation, but then again I am just a rookie in my field. When I think about experts who have worked in their field 10, maybe even 20 years, but can't successfully put down the right tick in the IELTS listening section and because of that have to resort to 190 subclass with their meager 55 points, it is pretty darn sad. Makes me think of what a crazy point chasing and fee paying game this whole scheme really is.


----------



## itsmejai (Oct 11, 2015)

Another week passed by. Still waiting for approval. Do we have a chance at all to smile?

Congrats to the ones who received approval.. 

===================
189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
11/07/2015 -- IELTS (Proficient)
18/09/2015 -- EOI 189 Submitted (60 points)
08/11/2015 -- EOI 190 Submitted (65 Points)
26/11/2015 -- Invitation(NSW SS)
04/12/2015 -- Applied for Nomination


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

nswexpat you are waiting since Feb 2015. long wait man. Have you tried victoria?


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> when did you get nsw invitation and lodged your ss application?


check my signature mate


----------



## nswexpat (Apr 28, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> nswexpat you are waiting since Feb 2015. long wait man. Have you tried victoria?


nah my man, I do not meet their experience requirement, hence, it is a definite rejection in case I get an invitation from Victoria given their high rejection rate. I am trying to follow engineers on the forum especially those with similar cases to mine (55 pts with no experience).

It looks like only engineers with 65 pts and above gets invited by NSW and I really don't understand why would an engineer with 65 pts submit an EOI for 190. I am planning to improve my english score to get 20 pts for superior english and straight away apply for visa 189.

We have no option but to keep waiting and hope NSW would consider engineers soon. Lucky for software engineers and guys from the IT that they are getting heaps of invitation. May be the IT market is booming while engineering market is saturated.

patiently waiting ray:


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Engineering technologist's ceiling filled up to 74% and I think the game will be over within 2-3 rounds for 189.
For 55+5 pointers the situation becoming very hard for NSW,they r not inviting any 55 pointer.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Man , 

stop chasing points and start chasing money . Money can buy any PR / Citizenship in any country . I am a 55 +5 and trying to put a business . if it works then i can go anywhere  




ozengineer said:


> It seems NSW is almost strategically avoiding 55+5 candidates. I wonder if they are going to have a small pity round for us sometimes around May or June -- that is, of course, if there are still any leftover invites.
> 
> I mean, surely you can't blame DIBP for following a set criteria, i.e a pre-determined points system. After all, there needs to be an order. However, it seems to me that there is no coordination whatsoever within DIBP. How else would you explain that NSW keeps actively nominating applicants with 60, 65, 70 points and so forth, while these very candidates, for most occupations at least, are easily eligible for independent skilled visa. Are all the states trying to hoard the applicants with highest points? If so, this seems to defeat the whole purpose of the extra 5 points.
> 
> Of course, I am crying over my own situation, but then again I am just a rookie in my field. When I think about experts who have worked in their field 10, maybe even 20 years, but can't successfully put down the right tick in the IELTS listening section and because of that have to resort to 190 subclass with their meager 55 points, it is pretty darn sad. Makes me think of what a crazy point chasing and fee paying game this whole scheme really is.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Hy,

I need help.

I did PTE Academic for assessment. Now i have to do PTE general for immigration or PTE academic will work here also. Thanks


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Hy,
> 
> I need help.
> 
> I did PTE Academic for assessment. Now i have to do PTE general for immigration or PTE academic will work here also. Thanks


Hi,
what you did is okay for immigration unless you want to enhance your scores in English.
PTE academics is fine so submit your EOI fast


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> Hi,
> what you did is okay for immigration unless you want to enhance your scores in English.
> PTE academics is fine so submit your EOI fast


Thanks Vaky


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> check my signature mate


Occupation: 261313- Software Engineer; 
ACS Applied : 21-June-2015
ACS +Ve: 27–June-2015 
PTE R:84 W:72 L:77 S:90 (10 points)
PTE(2nd Attempt) R:83 W:77: L:89 S:90 (10 points)
EOI [189] : 04/07/15 with 60 points 
EOI [190] : NSW 19/11/15 with 65 points 
INVITE for 190[NSW]:14/01/2016
INVITE for 189:￼ Out of Race
VISA Lodge: xx/01/16
PCC: 14/01/16
Medicals: xx/01/16
Grant:

Based on your signature you got invited for 190? Is this invitation by DIBP or just an invitation to apply SS by NSW?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

nswexpat said:


> nah my man, I do not meet their experience requirement, hence, it is a definite rejection in case I get an invitation from Victoria given their high rejection rate. I am trying to follow engineers on the forum especially those with similar cases to mine (55 pts with no experience).
> 
> It looks like only engineers with 65 pts and above gets invited by NSW and I really don't understand why would an engineer with 65 pts submit an EOI for 190. I am planning to improve my english score to get 20 pts for superior english and straight away apply for visa 189.
> 
> ...


I have not seen many 65 pointer engineers getting NSW invite. 55+5 will get it for sure.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Hy,
> 
> I need help.
> 
> I did PTE Academic for assessment. Now i have to do PTE general for immigration or PTE academic will work here also. Thanks


PTE general is not accepted in Australia for immigration prupose.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Default
Engineering technologist's ceiling filled up to 74% and I think the game will be over within 2-3 rounds for 189.
For 55+5 pointers the situation becoming very hard for NSW,they r not inviting any 55 pointer.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

nswexpat said:


> nah my man, I do not meet their experience requirement, hence, it is a definite rejection in case I get an invitation from Victoria given their high rejection rate. I am trying to follow engineers on the forum especially those with similar cases to mine (55 pts with no experience).
> 
> It looks like only engineers with 65 pts and above gets invited by NSW and I really don't understand why would an engineer with 65 pts submit an EOI for 190. I am planning to improve my english score to get 20 pts for superior english and straight away apply for visa 189.
> 
> ...


I am also waiting as well. You guys are in much demand as well (we are in pro-rata list)


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> PTE general is not accepted in Australia for immigration prupose.


Thanks Punjabi


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> For 55+5 pointers the situation becoming very hard for NSW,they r not inviting any 55 pointer.


What is the source of that statement that the situation of 55 pointers is very hard? 

Please don't become paranoiac guys, the situation is very clear for me. NSW invites 60+ pointers because they have many applications who fulfill that criteria. Thus it is easy to notice that very soon that pool will be empty and they will start inviting 55 pointers. 

Moreover most of applicants applied for both 189 and 190 and if any individual received or will receive invitation for 189, he/she will withdraw invitation for 190?(because I don't believe people do it very common).
I am fallowing other topic regarding 189 invitations and I can tell you that almost everyone applied for both. Can you imagine how many EOI are still in NSW queue and potentially will be never accepted?
That situation will create a "black hole" and sooner or later NSW will be forced to send invitation for 55 pointers especially there are 3000 slots left.
If you will see at tracker (My Immigration Tracker | information and news) you can easy notice that most of people are 55 pointers and if it reflects reality NSW will be obliged to start processing 55 in order to fulfill 4000 quota till end of July 2016. Otherwise they will be not able to invite sufficient number of applicants.

I don't know what was the trend from last year and then they did started to invite 55 pointer? If anyone knows it please share.

Regards.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Engineering technologist's ceiling filled up to 74% and I think the game will be over within 2-3 rounds for 189.
> For 55+5 pointers the situation becoming very hard for NSW,they r not inviting any 55 pointer.


:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

fragman said:


> What is the source of that statement that the situation of 55 pointers is very hard?
> 
> Please don't become paranoiac guys, the situation is very clear for me. NSW invites 60 pointers because they have many applications who fulfill that criteria. Thus it is easy to notice that very soon that pool will be empty and they will start inviting 55 pointers.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your potential writing, it's hopeful indeed for all 55 pointers like me. Basically NSW has been started point based invitation process from the Feb, 2015 and so far my knowing, probably no 55 pointer has been invited yet in general case (1/2 exceptional cases might be there). Apparently, I am also in the wider group of 55 holders and waiting since October, 2014 as I missed their October intake of earlier online application system- First come first serve basis. So, I think large number of applicants are in queue with 55 point.....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

fragman said:


> What is the source of that statement that the situation of 55 pointers is very hard? Please don't become paranoiac guys, the situation is very clear for me. NSW invites 60+ pointers because they have many applications who fulfill that criteria. Thus it is easy to notice that very soon that pool will be empty and they will start inviting 55 pointers. Moreover most of applicants applied for both 189 and 190 and if any individual received or will receive invitation for 189, he/she will withdraw invitation for 190?(because I don't believe people do it very common). I am fallowing other topic regarding 189 invitations and I can tell you that almost everyone applied for both. Can you imagine how many EOI are still in NSW queue and potentially will be never accepted? That situation will create a "black hole" and sooner or later NSW will be forced to send invitation for 55 pointers especially there are 3000 slots left. If you will see at tracker (My Immigration Tracker | information and news) you can easy notice that most of people are 55 pointers and if it reflects reality NSW will be obliged to start processing 55 in order to fulfill 4000 quota till end of July 2016. Otherwise they will be not able to invite sufficient number of applicants. I don't know what was the trend from last year and then they did started to invite 55 pointer? If anyone knows it please share. Regards.



I totally agree with you!


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

fragman said:


> What is the source of that statement that the situation of 55 pointers is very hard?
> 
> Please don't become paranoiac guys, the situation is very clear for me. NSW invites 60+ pointers because they have many applications who fulfill that criteria. Thus it is easy to notice that very soon that pool will be empty and they will start inviting 55 pointers.
> 
> ...


NSW should pick the pace now, there is no logical sense in sending 2000 plus invitations in last month of June. They should increase their pace now.
Question is nearly how many 60+ pointers will be there and will they really invite people from all occupations especially occupations on risk to be flagged next year?
the people who are waiting since 2014 create real panic.. if everyone's turn come even after 1 year still there is no problem but no luck in 2 years is not digestible.


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I totally agree with you!


NSW guys are very smart. They will wait till 189 cap is filled. Then they will start sending the invitation to remaining 60+ pointer. 189 cap is almost half and still half year is left. 
This was the trend for last year. Also, NSM prefer 55 pointers with Proficient English (7 each). So, if you have 55 and English as competent, then chances are almost "0"


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

HASAN007 said:


> Also, NSM prefer 55 pointers with Proficient English (7 each). So, if you have 55 and English as competent, then chances are almost "0"


Again what is the source of that statement that chances are almost 0 ? Is it your personal feeling?
I don't think that reflects reality because majority of 55 pointers have competent English.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

If I am not mistaken NSW does not ask for commitment statement and proof of settlement fund statement. Am I right ?


----------



## HASAN007 (Feb 5, 2015)

fragman said:


> Again what is the source of that statement that chances are almost 0 ? Is it your personal feeling?
> I don't think that reflects reality because majority of 55 pointers have competent English.


55 pointers with competent English is in majority because they have not been invited since Oct'14.
Many 55 pointers with proficient English have been invited as NSW have that criteria.

DBIP point
English -proficient
exp
....
.... 

so people with 55 points and proficient english will get preference.
since cap 4000, there are more than this EOI who are 55+proficient english.

I have 55 + competent english+ 6 yrs exp and waiting since oct 14

so its almost "0",not "0"


----------



## maxngo (Nov 18, 2015)

They will wait also for that group of graduates to graduate Summer school and get IELTS done.

Then, around April, they will harvest hard. Not now guys.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

my personal opinion on NSW nomination process:

1. they are not required to fill all of the 4000 slots for 190. they just set that number for planning ang budgetary purposes. it is the same with dibp's quota. if you total all the slots for all the occupations in SOL and look at the number of invitations they will give for the whole financial year, you will see that they cant fill up all the quota if they will just invite around 2000-3000 every month.
2. they will try to strictly follow their selection criteria. they know that nsw is the top choice for people who want state sponsorship and they will never lose applicants based on current trends. in fact the queue for sponsorship is just getting longer.
3. they are in total control on how they will give out invitations. they never publicly declare when do they send invites, not clear on how they choose and process applications and they never give assurance that you will be selected even if you selected nsw in your EOI way, way back. compared to their previous system wherein the rule is first come first serve seeing the alloted slots being filled within minutes and even causing server breakdown, they opt for a system where they are the one who will contact the applicant first to lodge their application for sponsorship.
4. a piece of advise, if you could maximize to increase your points especially for applicants with csol occupations, do it. it is better to do your very best in everything. remember that getting the minimum 60 points is not an assurance that you will be getting an invite.

let us hope that nsw guys try to be more relax and considerate in giving invitations and approvals. it will be nice to see a big number of people getting invites every week.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf (Jun 1, 2015)

Anyone got invitation 190 as an external auditor? 
I have applied with 65+5 = 70 total on 4th Dec. 
And not sure when i can get invited ?


----------



## mgfg (Jan 16, 2016)

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Anyone got invitation 190 as an external auditor?
> I have applied with 65+5 = 70 total on 4th Dec.
> And not sure when i can get invited ?


I have the same occupation and points as yours. I lodged EOI on 12/29 and still waiting for 190.

I'm wondering if the fact that the ceiling for auditors has been reached for 189 will have an impact on NSW's selection? Are they still going to select external auditors?


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Friends, 

I am having 65+5 points for ICT BA and have applied for NSW state nomination on 4th December 2015. But still have not received nomination. 

Not able to understand what is the reason ? Hope Points are good and skill is in demand for NSW.

Any idea or anyone in the same situation...


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

jdesai said:


> I got invitation to apply for state sponsorship.First stage.[/QUOTE
> 
> Could you please share / advise what are my chances?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

HASAN007 said:


> 55 pointers with competent English is in majority because they have not been invited since Oct'14.
> Many 55 pointers with proficient English have been invited as NSW have that criteria.
> 
> DBIP point
> ...


I was 55 + Proficient English and did not get invited for almost 2 months so I guess he is almost correct. You can use me as evidence.


----------



## Nyk (Nov 19, 2015)

leap said:


> Jdesai am still waiting for the invitation...
> 
> Age=30
> Education=15
> ...


I am also waiting for the invitation . :fingerscrossed:


----------



## maxngo (Nov 18, 2015)

I lodged EOI on *15 Jan 2016, General Accountant,* 70 points visa 190 (25 age, 20 english, 15 degree, 5 australian studies, 5 State sponsor)

Not sure when i will be invited though. Got top marks 90 in PTE, and hope it helps. 

But after reading about people who submitted EOI since 2014 and havent got invited, that scared me


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

if you have not gt any invite that how can i get invite :-( . But mate you shd try 189 and leave this 190 thing for poor guys like me . I have only 55+ 5 points . I applied on 24 /11 /2015. i read on some consultant website ICT BA are nt being invited in NSW SS category for this year till june end. . so lets try to improve our points and apply in 189. 




Jeevmis said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am having 65+5 points for ICT BA and have applied for NSW state nomination on 4th December 2015. But still have not received nomination.
> 
> ...


----------



## mdpm20 (Apr 15, 2014)

mukeshsharma said:


> if you have not gt any invite that how can i get invite :-( . But mate you shd try 189 and leave this 190 thing for poor guys like me . I have only 55+ 5 points . I applied on 24 /11 /2015. i read on some consultant website ICT BA are nt being invited in NSW SS category for this year till june end. . so lets try to improve our points and apply in 189.


Really??? What is the name of the website? Are they reliable?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

maxngo said:


> I lodged EOI on 15 Jan 2016, General Accountant, 70 points visa 190 (25 age, 20 english, 15 degree, 5 australian studies, 5 State sponsor)
> 
> Not sure when i will be invited though. Got top marks 90 in PTE, and hope it helps.
> 
> But after reading about people who submitted EOI since 2014 and havent got invited, that scared me


Apply 189 you will get in next round with 65 points. 2400 invites are to be given.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Does NSW ss have a charts like this , which can tell , what is the position occupation code wise ? If anyone have any info on this please do share 

State Nominated Occupation Lists


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Do I need to attach bank solvency or commitment statement with my application for NSW nomination ? Please advice... Thanks a lot.


----------



## naeemuaf (Dec 29, 2015)

Can anyone be able to guide about Agricultural consultants


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf (Jun 1, 2015)

Anyone who applied as an external auditor 190 ? 30+15+5+5+10+5 = 70?
I applied on 4th dec


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

admirernepali said:


> Thanks mate.


congratulation fren.... can u plz share ur timeline with points??


----------



## admirernepali (Apr 13, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> congratulation fren.... can u plz share ur timeline with points??


I had 60 + 5 (SS). 
IELTS 6 - 0points
NAATI - 5 points
Exp - 5 Points (Aus exp 1 year)

I haven't done Prof. Year.

Hope this helps.


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi everyone

I got invited by NSW on the 15th of Jan as a management accountant. My agent has asked me to write a personal statement that tries to convince the state, why I should be nominated. I have checked the list of documents required on the NSW website and there is no indication anywhere that they would need such a statement when assessing the application for approval. Could someone please confirm if I need to provide such a written statement to the state.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

umairyc said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I got invited by NSW on the 15th of Jan as a management accountant. My agent has asked me to write a personal statement that tries to convince the state, why I should be nominated. I have checked the list of documents required on the NSW website and there is no indication anywhere that they would need such a statement when assessing the application for approval. Could someone please confirm if I need to provide such a written statement to the state.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


In my case Agent asked to write a statement from my brother who lives in Sydney - so it is normal. It used to strengthen your application.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> In my case Agent asked to write a statement from my brother who lives in Sydney - so it is normal. It used to strengthen your application.


Hello andryx,
According to u,when would be 55+5 pointers be invited by nsw specially for non Pro rata occupations for both competent and proficient eng level.
Thnx


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi All , 

I have some confusion regarding the work ex and its points - 

ACS accepted my work ex as relevant after 1st October 2011 till December 2015 . So its 4 Year and 1 month. 

Out of this 4 years 1 month , 

Australia work ex- 2 Years 5 Months 

Overseas work ex - 1 Years 8 Months India 

can i keep , Australia Work Ex as 1 year and rest as Overseas work ex as i work for Indian BPO company and claim my 3 Year 1 Month . as overseas . I have Indian pay slips to support it [ as i wrk for indian company and get local salary too ] . I am based in India these days .since last one year . 

Let me know if you guys think i can do that 

Seniors please help in my case please ??? Please respond urgently guys .


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

Dear friends I have 55+5(NSW) ponits with competent english. I have applied for 233914 in aug 2015.
What are my chances to get invitation plz help.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello andryx, According to u,when would be 55+5 pointers be invited by nsw specially for non Pro rata occupations for both competent and proficient eng level. Thnx


I think within next 6 months we will see loads of 55 pointers getting invited.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I had two questions:
1) If NSW approves and they grant me a VISA, is there any specific amount of money that NSW suggests us to carry during our travel?

2) Once we get a VISA, what is the minimum term during which I need to visit NSW?


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi , 

Any senior fellows , please suggest , In a way it shd be okay as i am considering valuable Aussie experience as overseas experience . :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:




mukeshsharma said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have some confusion regarding the work ex and its points -
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi Guys, I had two questions: 1) If NSW approves and they grant me a VISA, is there any specific amount of money that NSW suggests us to carry during our travel? 2) Once we get a VISA, what is the minimum term during which I need to visit NSW?


1. No

2. Once visa us granted, you will be given Enter Before Date, which depends on PCC or Medicals dates, whichever is earlier.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Andrey ,

please help me with my question in above mentioned post .

Thanks in advance mate .



andreyx108b said:


> 1. No
> 
> 2. Once visa us granted, you will be given Enter Before Date, which depends on PCC or Medicals dates, whichever is earlier.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> Hi , Any senior fellows , please suggest , In a way it shd be okay as i am considering valuable Aussie experience as overseas experience . :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


It seems possible as it does not go against any requirements.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. No
> 
> 2. Once visa us granted, you will be given Enter Before Date, which depends on PCC or Medicals dates, whichever is earlier.


Hi Andrew,
Many thanks for your response! 
About my Q#2, I was asking in general as one of my friend claimed 3 months from the date of my grant while other told me 9 - 12 months. So I am confused.


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

Do points matter when it comes to the processing time for approvals? Or do they follow a fixed pattern based on the SRN for example??


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

*NSW sponsorship Approval*

Hi Guys 

Its another week any luck with Approvals guys 

seriously its been 6+ weeks no approval yet

waiting waiting hopefully will get approval from NSW this week atleast :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Its another week any luck with Approvals guys
> 
> ...


Hi! Seems we have the same date applied. Hope we'll get it today or this week. Please let me know you receive ..best of luck to us.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

umairyc said:


> Do points matter when it comes to the processing time for approvals? Or do they follow a fixed pattern based on the SRN for example??


No clear procedures on how they prioritise approval as well.


----------



## bode bhaktapur (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I got an invite from nsw and applied for nomination attaching below document today:

passport
english score
ACS skill assessment (assessed on May 2015)
Degree and transcript
CV

Apart from these, was I supposed to attached other documents?

br


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

I believe that Most of people submitted their documents between 26/11 and 5/12 mostly falls under the same CO. and probably he's/she's on vacation or something.

this is really unfair and frustrating situation. hope we might hear something good this week.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

While the wait is longer for some people, others who applied during that period already got approvals including myself. 
The truth is we don't know the reason behind the delay for some people. 
Only NSW knows. 
Any claim is just pure speculation and doesn't help those who are still waiting.


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

mustafa makram said:


> I believe that Most of people submitted their documents between 26/11 and 5/12 mostly falls under the same CO. and probably he's/she's on vacation or something.
> 
> this is really unfair and frustrating situation. hope we might hear something good this week.


Same feeling here. What is your application date? But while waiting i manage to complete all the docs needed except medical. Good luck to us. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> Same feeling here. What is your application date? But while waiting i manage to complete all the docs needed except medical. Good luck to us. :fingerscrossed:


i applied on 3rd Dec, SRN 661*


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> Hi! Seems we have the same date applied. Hope we'll get it today or this week. Please let me know you receive ..best of luck to us.


Same here, let's hope for something to come this week. I wish Vineeth, you and others good luck.


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

*NSW Approval Awaited*



krish4aus said:


> Same here, let's hope for something to come this week. I wish Vineeth, you and others good luck.


Best of Luck to all of you who are waiting for NSW approval email.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Same here, let's hope for something to come this week. I wish Vineeth, you and others good luck.


Thanks Krish its really frustrating to wait but hopefully we should get the approval this week :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Good luck to you


----------



## cpau (Jun 22, 2015)

Count me in. Waiting also for NSW approval. Hoping and praying☝


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

bode bhaktapur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an invite from nsw and applied for nomination attaching below document today:
> 
> ...


WHen did you get the invitation? what time?


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

*190 Mechanical???*

Hi folks,

I applied 190 on 14th-Dec-2015 as Mechanical Engineer (65 Points), but still no success.i do have 3 years experience and proficient English.

Thanks


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

bode bhaktapur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an invite from nsw and applied for nomination attaching below document today:
> 
> ...


In addition to the above, I submitted paylslip to confirm that I'm currently employed. In your case from June 2015-till this month.

However, if you are not claiming any points for employment you can ignore this.

This is my view.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Andy/others,

Has it taken this long for others as well(over 6weeks for invitation after nomination). I'm not able to see the trend in the tracker so wanted to understand if this is just normal. 

To be honest, i was not expecting a invitation within days but expected it around 4weeks time. 
Anyone who have got their invitation after 6-7 weeks please post here.


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

Just want to share the good news.. I got my visa grant today!!! No CO contact.. Thanks for those who helped and good luck everyone! Just keep the faith and never lose hope!!!


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I applied 190 on 14th-Dec-2015 as Mechanical Engineer (65 Points), but still no success.i do have 3 years experience and proficient English.
> 
> Thanks


Why in the hell did you apply for 190 as a 65 point engineer? You'll be invited in a few days for 189. Jesus! Stop wasting lower point applicants invites, thanks.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> Just want to share the good news.. I got my visa grant today!!! No CO contact.. Thanks for those who helped and good luck everyone! Just keep the faith and never lose hope!!!


Congrats mate! 
Our timelines are similar. 
The difference is that you uploaded all forms before CO asked you so that's why you got direct grant. 
Hope that I can get grant soon too.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

ichoosetoshine said:


> Just want to share the good news.. I got my visa grant today!!! No CO contact.. Thanks for those who helped and good luck everyone! Just keep the faith and never lose hope!!!


Congratulation..direct grant is always super exciting  .. Did you submit form 80 or other additional form? Would be a great help for us of you give us a complete checklist of what exactly you submitted with your visa application form?

What's the current trend time of processing NSW nomination ? I applied yesterday. Thanks


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> Just want to share the good news.. I got my visa grant today!!! No CO contact.. Thanks for those who helped and good luck everyone! Just keep the faith and never lose hope!!!


Congrats bro. 
Wish u good luck.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation..direct grant is always super exciting  .. Did you submit form 80 or other additional form? Would be a great help for us of you give us a complete checklist of what exactly you submitted with your visa application form?
> 
> What's the current trend time of processing NSW nomination ? I applied yesterday. Thanks


There's no trend of processing time.
There are people like myself who got approval within 1 or 2 weeks. 
But there are others who are still waiting after several weeks. 
So, it depends on your personal situation. 
My personal opinion is that you will get approval quickly if your application is problem-free and they don't need to verify anything.


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

*Waiting SI nomination*

Hi all,
Ten weeks ago (1st November) I did EOI (step 1) for 489 Southern Inland and I didn't get answer so far. What do you think is it appropriate to send them email to check my status? After I did EOI I got confirmation that it is necessary to wait around 6 weeks but now passed more than 10 weeks.

On the SI web site there is information about Christmas shutdown period 2015-2016
Wednesday 2 december 2015 - monday 1 february 2016
All state sponsored migration (489) visa applications received after 5pm wednesday, 2 december 2015 will be processed in the new year.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Dear All,

I need your expert opinion.

On 29/12/15 ,I created my EOI under occupation code 251312 with 55 points for NSW nomination. On 15/01/16 NSW invited me to apply for nomination.

But problem is on 1st February i am going to lose 5 point due to age factor (Turning 33).


I will be lodging application tomorrow and writing to NSW to expedite my processing due to age factor

My points breakdown as follow:

Age-30
English-10
Education 15
Experience- 0

Kindly advise me , is there any other measures that i should take to expedite approval.

What is the trend? Will NSW consider my age factor?


Thanks


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> Just want to share the good news.. I got my visa grant today!!! No CO contact.. Thanks for those who helped and good luck everyone! Just keep the faith and never lose hope!!!


Congratulations Brother !!!

I am also in the same occupation code as yours. I would really appreciate if you can share the list of things you uploaded for Visa so that i can too prepare the same before hand for applying.

Your handful insights will go a long way in guiding us better. What all departmental forms like Form 80 etc. needs to be uploaded along with our documents?


----------



## cpau (Jun 22, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> Just want to share the good news.. I got my visa grant today!!! No CO contact.. Thanks for those who helped and good luck everyone! Just keep the faith and never lose hope!!!


Congrats! Yes. Never lose hope and keep believing.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

ozengineer said:


> Why in the hell did you apply for 190 as a 65 point engineer? You'll be invited in a few days for 189. Jesus! Stop wasting lower point applicants invites, thanks.


HaHa.. Not only lower points. People like me those got their Occupation only in CSOL list and state nomination is the only option to them, are suffering ( look at my timeline how long I had to wait ). Infact occupation in SOL list shouldn't be in state's list. LOL


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> Just want to share the good news.. I got my visa grant today!!! No CO contact.. Thanks for those who helped and good luck everyone! Just keep the faith and never lose hope!!!



Congratulations!!! Agreed , you choose to shine


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> HaHa.. Not only lower points. People like me those got their Occupation only in CSOL list and state nomination is the only option to them, are suffering ( look at my timeline how long I had to wait ). Infact occupation in SOL list shouldn't be in state's list. LOL


Thanks for your comment! It only helps to illustrate my point.

190 is the only option for a great number of people. A 65 point engineer is not one of them.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Rizwan125 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I applied 190 on 14th-Dec-2015 as Mechanical Engineer (65 Points), but still no success.i do have 3 years experience and proficient English.
> 
> Thanks


Apply 189 with 60 points and you will get invited on 22nd Jan. 2400 invites are to be given. Dont waste your money(300AUD), time and someone's place for 190. Please apply mind.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need your expert opinion.
> 
> ...


ashiqcep, you should lodge your application immediately and send an email to nsw to expedite your nomination.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey ashiqcep 
Great news bro 

If I am not wrong ,you are invited under stream 2
Isn't it?


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes you can write them with this point . In my case it is skill assessment going to expire this month end and was written to them and got an approval within few hours .Hope you will get and try to attach relevant all documents whe you sending email.cheers!!


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

danielm said:


> Yes you can write them with this point . In my case it is skill assessment going to expire this month end and was written to them and got an approval within few hours .Hope you will get and try to attach relevant all documents whe you sending email.cheers!!


Thanks bro for this valuable info. 
I will lodge application tomorrow and send email to them. Hoping for the best


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> ashiqcep, you should lodge your application immediately and send an email to nsw to expedite your nomination.



hi engineer20,

I am in the process of collecting some payslips. 
Hopefully by tomorrow will get


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hey ashiqcep
> Great news bro
> 
> If I am not wrong ,you are invited under stream 2
> Isn't it?


Hi Yogi,
Thanks for remembering.
Actually i got two invitation same time from NSW.
One is under stream 2 with 65 points
Another from priority list with 55 points


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Hi Yogi,
> Thanks for remembering.
> Actually i got two invitation same time from NSW.
> One is under stream 2 with 65 points
> Another from priority list with 55 points


how come you got 2 invitation with different points? you have 2 nominated occupations?


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

Rizwan125 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I applied 190 on 14th-Dec-2015 as Mechanical Engineer (65 Points), but still no success.i do have 3 years experience and proficient English.
> 
> Thanks


No need to apply for 190, you might get 189 invite on 8th Jan if not you will surely get on 22nd Jan.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

innipat3 said:


> No need to apply for 190, you might get 189 invite on 8th Jan if not you will surely get on 22nd Jan.


The sad part is that this dude probably didn't even apply for 189. Had he done that, he would have already been invited on 8th.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> how come you got 2 invitation with different points? you have 2 nominated occupations?


312611 with 65 points, EOI on 09/01/2016, Invitation 15/01/2016
251312 with 55 points,EOI on 29/12/2015, Invitation 15/01/2016


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> 312611 with 65 points, EOI on 09/01/2016, Invitation 15/01/2016
> 251312 with 55 points,EOI on 29/12/2015, Invitation 15/01/2016


which one is easier for you to lodge for an application and complete the documents required? if both occupations are on the same status then it is better to pursue the one with higher points. you will have no problem even if nsw cant expedite your nomination since you will still have 60 + 5 points then.


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

MarcoNSW said:


> Hi all,
> Ten weeks ago (1st November) I did EOI (step 1) for 489 Southern Inland and I didn't get answer so far. What do you think is it appropriate to send them email to check my status? After I did EOI I got confirmation that it is necessary to wait around 6 weeks but now passed more than 10 weeks.
> 
> On the SI web site there is information about Christmas shutdown period 2015-2016
> ...


pls wait for this week, i spoke them today, manager just resume office today.


----------



## mdpm20 (Apr 15, 2014)

danielm said:


> Yes you can write them with this point . In my case it is skill assessment going to expire this month end and was written to them and got an approval within few hours .Hope you will get and try to attach relevant all documents whe you sending email.cheers!!


Hello danielm,

I thought there is a 4 month assessment rule for NSW? I read here that NSW accepts applicants with at least 4 months validity of assessment? Congratulations on your approval though. I hope they will invite ICT BAs


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Under DIBP validity skill assessment is not more than 3 years .


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

danielm said:


> Under DIBP validity skill assessment is not more than 3 years .


 How long vetassess skill assessment valid for nsw nomination ?

Is IELTS scores valid for 2 years?


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

All authorities who have doing skill assessment are 3 years validity . I think ielts is most probably 2 years .


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Dear Seniors,

Please shed some light on the chances for stream 2 invitations till June 2016. My observation is that people are getting invitation with 70 points. I my self have 70 points under occupation code 222311.

English: 10 Points 
Experience: 10 points
EOI effective date: Dec 4, 2015


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> How long vetassess skill assessment valid for nsw nomination ?
> 
> Is IELTS scores valid for 2 years?


At present the results of the English language test of IELTS is valid for a two year period for Australian General Skilled Migration (GSM) applications. From 1st July this period will be extended to three years. This is part of the numerous changes to the GSM visa program to occur from July 1, 2012.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

guys,

any good news coming from NSW ?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

fragman said:


> At present the results of the English language test of IELTS is valid for a two year period for Australian General Skilled Migration (GSM) applications. From 1st July this period will be extended to three years. This is part of the numerous changes to the GSM visa program to occur from July 1, 2012.


No good. False information 

http://www.rdani.org.au/files/pages/skilled-migration/skilled-regional-nsw-sponsorship/Booklet_6.pdf

Go to page 20 to find correct answer. It's valid for 3 years now 😬


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> No good. False information
> 
> http://www.rdani.org.au/files/pages/skilled-migration/skilled-regional-nsw-sponsorship/Booklet_6.pdf
> 
> Go to page 20 to find correct answer. It's valid for 3 years now &#55357;&#56876;


That's what I meant, valid for 3 years. I just copied that sentence from 2012 statement


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

gourangshah24 said:


> Congratulations Brother !!!
> 
> I am also in the same occupation code as yours. I would really appreciate if you can share the list of things you uploaded for Visa so that i can too prepare the same before hand for applying.
> 
> Your handful insights will go a long way in guiding us better. What all departmental forms like Form 80 etc. needs to be uploaded along with our documents?


Hi, i'm a single applicant.. So these are the following docs I submitted:

**all relevant docs I also submitted to VETASSESS including updated CV ( note: supporting work documents on some jobs that VET considered irrelevant, i did not upload them anymore. only those that are relevant)
**form 80
**medical 
**national police clearance in the country you live in and if applicable, the police clearances from each country you worked for
**if applicable, any necessary updates in work experience. in my case, when i created the eoi, i do not have points for employment cos VET only assessed 2.7 years of my employment. then it automatically turned to 3 years last Nov 2015 so I uploaded additional payslips from August to Dec 2015 just to prove to them I am still on a continuous employment.. so things like that 

Good luck!!


lane:Thank you as well everyone for your congratulatory messages!!!:second:


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> HaHa.. Not only lower points. People like me those got their Occupation only in CSOL list and state nomination is the only option to them, are suffering ( look at my timeline how long I had to wait ). Infact occupation in SOL list shouldn't be in state's list. LOL


Same situation with me too...having 65 points on total and don't see a ray of hope for my anzsco code...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

ichoosetoshine said:


> Hi, i'm a single applicant.. So these are the following docs I submitted:
> 
> **all relevant docs I also submitted to VETASSESS including updated CV ( note: supporting work documents on some jobs that VET considered irrelevant, i did not upload them anymore. only those that are relevant)
> **form 80
> ...




congrats.....submitted my nomination on the 15th of December just hoping to get the approvals coming through this week for all of us....have my HAP ID ready to book for medicals with family i guess i need to fill in form 80 as well.

see you in Australia


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Vakymy said:


> congrats.....submitted my nomination on the 15th of December just hoping to get the approvals coming through this week for all of us....have my HAP ID ready to book for medicals with family i guess i need to fill in form 80 as well. see you in Australia


Dear could you please guide me on how to get the HAP ID.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

fragman said:


> That's what I meant, valid for 3 years. I just copied that sentence from 2012 statement


During submission of EOI, in language skill section shows "IELTS or language testing result within 36 months". So, it is clear that IELTS result is valid for 3 years in Australia migration process.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Dear could you please guide me on how to get the HAP ID.


Just go to https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations and follow instructions.


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

Received the nsw approval and ITA for visa today. Best wishes to those who are still waiting. May god bless us all.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> Received the nsw approval and ITA for visa today. Best wishes to those who are still waiting. May god bless us all.


congrats mate i am still waiting hopefully will get it soon


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> Received the nsw approval and ITA for visa today. Best wishes to those who are still waiting. May god bless us all.


congratulations!


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh NSW,
Request you to please issue invitation to me today or in this week.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> Received the nsw approval and ITA for visa today. Best wishes to those who are still waiting. May god bless us all.


Congrats


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> Received the nsw approval and ITA for visa today. Best wishes to those who are still waiting. May god bless us all.


congratulations mate, it seems am left over by myself on that boat! haha


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> Dear could you please guide me on how to get the HAP ID.


Hi Black_Rose,

Was just wondering why did you take a year to apply for NSW after receiving your invite from them.

Regards

Sheetal


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

mustafa makram said:


> congratulations mate, it seems am left over by myself on that boat! haha


thanks. you'll get it soon, the assurance was you are already invited and just waiting for the approval.. good luck.


----------



## Srikanth2788 (Nov 24, 2015)

bode bhaktapur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an invite from nsw and applied for nomination attaching below document today:
> 
> ...


Hey Bode,

congrats for receiving the invite. Can you tell us your points breakdown pls.? for english and exp.? and how many years of exp you have offshore/Aus?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> Received the nsw approval and ITA for visa today. Best wishes to those who are still waiting. May god bless us all.


Dear Pausatio - Congratulations on your invite. Good luck..


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> congrats mate i am still waiting hopefully will get it soon


So we are the odd men out


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> So we are the odd men out



Yeah looks like that we both had the same case officer Krish hope we get it soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Ict ba - 261111*

I know this will set the cat among the pigeons, but I have a strong feeling that NSW is done and dusted with ICT BA candiates. Others, your opinion please


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> I know this will set the cat among the pigeons, but I have a strong feeling that NSW is done and dusted with ICT BA candiates. Others, your opinion please


No way... I bet we will see 100s of BAs invited.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No way... I bet we will see 100s of BAs invited.


Well thats what I wanted to hear and I have heard it. If this happens, then I owe you a beer mate


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No way... I bet we will see 100s of BAs invited.


Dear Andreyx, 

Please give your thoughts on stream 2 as well ! 

BR


----------



## Ragnarokk (Jan 18, 2016)

hello guys , 
i seen is very hard to unlock inmis code on this but is there any difference if u apply onshore coming from a 485 tr to a 190 , for 60, 65 pointers? 
261311, with all this pro rata stuff in this anzsco numbers, i have been reading , my wife apply 3 month ago u guys think any chance to get an invite in the next 4 month>? 7 month wait in total for a 60 pointer 261311 . yes another IT lol 

thx


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> Received the nsw approval and ITA for visa today. Best wishes to those who are still waiting. May god bless us all.


Hello friends,
Is one forum member with 55+5 points named pausatio received invitation??
Is NSW starting invite 55+5 pointers?


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Yeah looks like that we both had the same case officer Krish hope we get it soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hey Vineet and Krish,

I am also sailing in the same boat as yours.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have some confusion regarding the work ex and its points -
> 
> ...


I think u can claim only 5 points for aus exp which is more than 1 year but as ur overseas exp is less than 3 yrs u cannot claim points for that. Rest u can ask experts in the field or send a mail to authorities


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Dear could you please guide me on how to get the HAP ID.


Hi,

On DIBP site search for immiaccount and create one for yourself.
Once done go to my application and you'll see my health declaration tab,click on it and fill for all you intend migrate with and submit. You will be able to see application on your Immiaccount, click on far right for action and choose view,on your left you will see each persons name with a link to arrange health examination when you click on that for each it will generate a referral letter with your HAP ID on it. Print and book for exams


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello friends,
> Is one forum member with 55+5 points named pausatio received invitation??
> Is NSW starting invite 55+5 pointers?


It still depends on the occupation before the points.


----------



## cpau (Jun 22, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> Received the nsw approval and ITA for visa today. Best wishes to those who are still waiting. May god bless us all.


Congrats! Hope we get our approval soon.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Vakymy said:


> Hi, On DIBP site search for immiaccount and create one for yourself. Once done go to my application and you'll see my health declaration tab,click on it and fill for all you intend migrate with and submit. You will be able to see application on your Immiaccount, click on far right for action and choose view,on your left you will see each persons name with a link to arrange health examination when you click on that for each it will generate a referral letter with your HAP ID on it. Print and book for exams


Thanks for the elaboration.

And after getting invite from EOI how do we use that? Do I need to use same immiaccount? Thanks in advance..


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello friends,
> Is one forum member with 55+5 points named pausatio received invitation??
> Is NSW starting invite 55+5 pointers?


hello my dear, been invited last dec 3, today was approval for my nomination.. few people i know with 55 points were also invited within less 10 days and they were also approved by early january. infact one of them is from stream 2. just keep on praying. good luck


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> hello my dear, been invited last dec 3, today was approval for my nomination.. few people i know with 55 points were also invited within less 10 days and they were also approved by early january. infact one of them is from stream 2. just keep on praying. good luck


What is stream1and stream 2?


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> hello my dear, been invited last dec 3, today was approval for my nomination.. few people i know with 55 points were also invited within less 10 days and they were also approved by early january. infact one of them is from stream 2. just keep on praying. good luck


Dear Pausatio,

Just needed to know what was your IELTS or PTE score what ever you given. Have you got competent or proficient ?


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

Baba_1980 said:


> Dear Pausatio,
> 
> Just needed to know what was your IELTS or PTE score what ever you given. Have you got competent or proficient ?


i have competent english, but my work experience is 10 years. and my job skills is not as demanding as others.


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

Baba_1980 said:


> Dear Pausatio,
> 
> Just needed to know what was your IELTS or PTE score what ever you given. Have you got competent or proficient ?


i have competent english, but my work experience is 10 years. and my job skill is not as demanding as others.


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

Pausatio said:


> i have competent english, but my work experience is 10 years. and my job skill is not as demanding as others.


Whats your occupation and timeline. Pls share....


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

sfaridi said:


> Whats your occupation and timeline. Pls share....


my signature (timeline) was posted under my comments.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have small doubt regarding the EOI when I applied for NSW. I am not claiming any points for Experience and while filling the EOI I have marked my current job experience as Related to job occupation as 'NO'. But Acs letter says after december the job is relevant. As I filed EOI on 12/01/2016.
Shall I add another work exprience coloumn for my current employement (ending the last one to dec) and write Related to job occupation as 'YES' from Jan and put 'to date' for the same.

Or can leave it like that as technically , I will not be getting any points for next 3 years.

Regards,
Pradyush


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Andrey,

Hope you are correct. I have gone half mad since September waiting for the invitation. Hope your prediction is true.

Just a suggestion for the immigration tracker:
I am seeing few 65 pointers who would have got invite under 189 Category but still they are listed under 190 category. It will be better if you can update them yourself so that true picture can appear in the Tracker.
Thank You for maintaining such a tracker, it really provides an insight.

Regards




andreyx108b said:


> No way... I bet we will see 100s of BAs invited.


----------



## itsmejai (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Finally I received Approval from NSW. 

All the best for Krish and others. You will receive soon.

Regards,
Jai
=================
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
IELTS : 7+ (10 points)
EOI 190: NSW invited on 26th Nov 15 
EOI 190: NSW Docs submitted on 4th Dec 15(SRN: 67**)
EOI 190: NSW Approval today - 19th Jan 16


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Hi Andrey, Hope you are correct. I have gone half mad since September waiting for the invitation. Hope your prediction is true. Just a suggestion for the immigration tracker: I am seeing few 65 pointers who would have got invite under 189 Category but still they are listed under 190 category. It will be better if you can update them yourself so that true picture can appear in the Tracker. Thank You for maintaining such a tracker, it really provides an insight. Regards



Will do that!) thanks!i truly believe that you will be invited soon.

Andy


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Will do that!) thanks!i truly believe that you will be invited soon.
> 
> Andy


Andrey, Please help me with the below.

I have small doubt regarding the EOI when I applied for NSW. I am not claiming any points for Experience and while filling the EOI I have marked my current job experience as Related to job occupation as 'NO'. But Acs letter says after december the job is relevant. As I filed EOI on 12/01/2016.
Shall I add another work exprience coloumn for my current employement (ending the last one to dec) and write Related to job occupation as 'YES' from Jan and put 'to date' for the same.

Or can leave it like that as technically , I will not be getting any points for next 3 years.

Regards,
Pradyush


----------



## AbhishekDhingra (Sep 21, 2015)

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally I received Approval from NSW.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Can you please share your points breakdown


----------



## itsmejai (Oct 11, 2015)

AbhishekDhingra said:


> Hi,
> Can you please share your points breakdown


Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Work Exp: 5 points
IELTS(7+) : 10 points
NSW - SS : 5 points

Regards,
Jai
=================
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
IELTS : 7+ (10 points)
EOI 190: NSW invited on 26th Nov 15 
EOI 190: NSW Docs submitted on 4th Dec 15(SRN: 67**)
EOI 190: NSW Approval today - 19th Jan 16


----------



## AbhishekDhingra (Sep 21, 2015)

itsmejai said:


> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work Exp: 5 points
> IELTS(7+) : 10 points
> ...


Thanks!!
I submitted my docs on 6 Dec 16.Still waiting for the approval.
I also have the same points breakdown as yours with 5.2 years of total experience(3.2 years considered by ACS)


----------



## wajahat.ku (Apr 9, 2015)

Desperately waiting for NSW invitation since December 17, 2015

Software Engineer (261313)
IELTS (L6, R6, W6.5, S7.5)
Experience: 8 Years
Total Points excluding State: 55
Total Points including State: 55 + 5 = 60


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

wajahat.ku said:


> Desperately waiting for NSW invitation since December 17, 2015
> 
> Software Engineer (261313)
> IELTS (L6, R6, W6.5, S7.5)
> ...


Do you want a good advice? 

Increase your IELTS score (have you tried PTE-A?) and you know what... you won't be desperately anymore because you will be more than eligible. NSW guys see band 7 as a nice-have plus.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally I received Approval from NSW.
> 
> ...


Considering the time off between Holidays (Dec,22nd thru Jan, 4th) you got the nomination approval quite fast.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

mates,

I think its bright chances for 55+5 pointers to get invitations soon.
Its just the calculations based on the 8 Jan 2016 SC-189 result.

Out of 2400 applicant, more than 1600 (60 pointers) and approximate 400 (65 pointers ) are selected
Thus, from this I located that it has impacted and reduced the NSW applications as many of 60 pointers are selected in SC 189.

Though Sc 189 has no relation with SC 190 but we candidates are same for both Sub classes. It is estimated that majority of people has filed 2 EOI , one with 60 points in SC 189 and another with 65 points for 190 (NSW) to get invited soon.

Furthermore, another round will be on 22 Jan 2016 and more 2400 will be selected.
To conclude, there is great chance of 55+5 pointers for NSW if the occupation is required by NSW.

please correct me if i am wrong.Good luck all aspirants.


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Really waiting for approval from Dec 15th...oh help us God. This waiting is weigh me down


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> mates,
> 
> I think its bright chances for 55+5 pointers to get invitations soon.
> Its just the calculations based on the 8 Jan 2016 SC-189 result.
> ...



NSW is very very slow, dont know when the pathetic NSW workers will pick the pace and try to fill 4000 invitations especially of 55 pointers engineers and mystery about the nu of invitations about particular occupation keep everyone hopeless


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> mates,
> 
> I think its bright chances for 55+5 pointers to get invitations soon.
> Its just the calculations based on the 8 Jan 2016 SC-189 result.
> ...


Hi singh,hope you are right mate, waiting around 6 months in Pro rata occupation (accountant) with 60 +5. Hope god will look at people like me one day.. Don't know really what on fate!!!


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

What I am worried about is that all those double applicants are clogging the application system for 190 and NSW SS. Many of them, overwhelmed by the joy of receiving 189, do not even bother to close their existing applications.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

ozengineer said:


> What I am worried about is that all those double applicants are clogging the application system for 190 and NSW SS. Many of them, overwhelmed by the joy of receiving 189, do not even bother to close their existing applications.


As far my understanding goes, one can't get double invitation. Once get a invite the EOI locks down automatically.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> As far my understanding goes, one can't get double invitation. Once get a invite the EOI locks down automatically.


As far as I know, this only applies when the applicant submits EOIs under single account, but many candidates make multiple accounts for different EOIs.


----------



## Nyk (Nov 19, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> mates,
> 
> I think its bright chances for 55+5 pointers to get invitations soon.
> Its just the calculations based on the 8 Jan 2016 SC-189 result.
> ...


What is the source of your data?
I mean how reliable the data is?

Eagerly waiting for the invite with 55+5 points :fingerscrossed:


----------



## attahmad (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi All,

Anybody got SS from NSW for 233111? I am waiting since July-2015 but no response.

What are chances for invitation of 233111 for 190?


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> As far as I know, this only applies when the applicant submits EOIs under single account, but many candidates make multiple accounts for different EOIs.


I would like to think if one does apply within 14 days of nsw ita... It should not count towards the 4000 qouta... Which should happen for everyone who has already got a 189 invitation on a different eoi


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

hasn01 said:


> I would like to think if one does apply within 14 days of nsw ita... It should not count towards the 4000 qouta... Which should happen for everyone who has already got a 189 invitation on a different eoi


No doubt. However, those phantom EOIs are delaying the process and causing confusion nevertheless.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Singh85 said:


> mates,
> 
> I think its bright chances for 55+5 pointers to get invitations soon.
> Its just the calculations based on the 8 Jan 2016 SC-189 result.
> ...





kaazme said:


> NSW is very very slow, dont know when the pathetic NSW workers will pick the pace and try to fill 4000 invitations especially of 55 pointers engineers and mystery about the nu of invitations about particular occupation keep everyone hopeless


Yes. The vacuum created by 4800 Invitations in 189 is not going to benefit 55 pointers because of NSW's sloth speed.


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

And again NSW forgot to approve my application which been lodged since 47 days!!

prayers needed folks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

For Non Pro-Rata occupations have a very good chance to get invitations for 55 pointers under Engineering Occupations.As of 8 January rounds,60 pointers are cleared till 14 December and may be in 24 January,Mostly 60 pointers will be cleared.So be hope full as there is no reason for 55 pointers Engineers have to worry as majority of NSW program is still waiting to full fill.So far only 831 nominations issued and still more than 3100 nominations are yet to be full filled.

Thank You


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> No doubt. However, those phantom EOIs are delaying the process and causing confusion nevertheless.


I hope most of the people with 60 independent points and occupation on SOL can be invited under 189 visa, while most of the NSW quota can be filled with 55+5 and high pointers in CSOL occupations.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have small doubt regarding the EOI when I applied for NSW. I am not claiming any points for Experience and while filling the EOI I have marked my current job experience as Related to job occupation as 'NO'. But Acs letter says after december the job is relevant. As I filed EOI on 12/01/2016.
> Shall I add another work exprience coloumn for my current employement (ending the last one to dec) and write Related to job occupation as 'YES' from Jan and put 'to date' for the same.
> ...


Hi Pradyush,

I had the same issue and ACS only considered experience from Feb 2014 onwards, so what I did was: 

Marked all the experience before Feb 2014 as irrelevant
Marked the experience from Feb 2014 as relevant(Same employer)

A guy from another thread suggested that and so I did, which I believe is fine.

Cheers!


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> I hope most of the people with 60 independent points and occupation on SOL can be invited under 189 visa, while most of the NSW quota can be filled with 55+5 and high pointers in CSOL occupations.


Dear members,
I think the countdown for 55+5 pointers has been started,On coming friday may be some invitations for non pro rata engineers.:fingerscrossed:
People r waiting since 6-12 months.
Pls comment


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear members,
> I think the countdown for 55+5 pointers has been started,On coming friday may be some invitations for non pro rata engineers.:fingerscrossed:
> People r waiting since 6-12 months.
> Pls comment


Every friday we say this. they are sleeping man dont disturb DIBP people.


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello All, 
I have filed NSW 190 SS EOI on 29th Dec 2015 under ANZSCO : 261312 Developer programmer with 55+5 points. Could someone please tell me when can I expect invitation from NSW ? Also what is non pro rate engineers?

Thank you !



Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear members,
> I think the countdown for 55+5 pointers has been started,On coming friday may be some invitations for non pro rata engineers.:fingerscrossed:
> People r waiting since 6-12 months.
> Pls comment


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Dear Folks,

Glad to share that I have received my invite at 10.38AM (Indian Standard Time) from NSW. 

Thanks to this forum and friends that I have made in this forum. I wish you all a speedy invite and grant. 

Many thanks to NSW for considering my application.

My points breakdown : -

189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
14/08/2015 -- PTE Academic (65+) 
28/08/2015 -- ACS Applied
04/09/2015 -- ACS Result (Positive)
04/09/2015 -- EOI Submitted (60 points)
26/10/2015 -- EOI 190 (60+5 = 65 Points)
26/11/2015 -- Invitation(NSW SS)
30/11/2015 -- Applied for Nomination
20/01/2016 -- Invited by NSW(10.38AM IST)


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Great news. M so happy for u buddy. Cheers.

R u ready with PCC and medical ?




krish4aus said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> Glad to share that I have received my invite at 10.38AM (Indian Standard Time) from NSW.
> 
> ...


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Svats said:


> Hey Vineet and Krish,
> 
> I am also sailing in the same boat as yours.


Guys - Good luck to you both, Hope you will get it this week.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Happy for you my friend. Congrats and happy lane:



krish4aus said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> Glad to share that I have received my invite at 10.38AM (Indian Standard Time) from NSW.
> 
> ...


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> Glad to share that I have received my invite at 10.38AM (Indian Standard Time) from NSW.
> 
> ...


First of all Congratulations! And thank for the detail explanation. These details gave me a little idea of NSW invitation. However, just curious to know, Is it same for 261312 also? Means approximately same time frame for 261312 + (55+5) ?


----------



## mdpm20 (Apr 15, 2014)

Congratulations for those you got the approvals in NSW.. Hope you can help me with my inquiry.. I posted it in another thread but no is answering hope you can help me here.. You inputs will be highly appreciated ..here it is


Hello experts I need you inputs please 

I would like to inquire something, my ACS skills assessment will expire this coming July 21 and I am still waiting for the invitation of NSW and 189. Assuming that (base from the cut-off and I updated my EOI Dec 28) I got an invite June, can I still use my assessment letter? What if during the visa processing it expires, should I give my CO a new assessment? I am currently unemployed and If do re assessment, ACS will only credit 6 years ( my last day at work was July 31 2014 and they count employment of the past 10 years).. this is my third assessment (thank God there is PTE i survived my English exam) and they always count my Educational background as bachelor degree.. Though I’ve read here that assessment must be valid when you got an invite and visa lodgement, is that a big deal with the CO.. hope you can help me especially those who receives grant that has the similar to my situation..


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

mdpm20 said:


> Congratulations for those you got the approvals in NSW.. Hope you can help me with my inquiry.. I posted it in another thread but no is answering hope you can help me here.. You inputs will be highly appreciated ..here it is
> 
> 
> Hello experts I need you inputs please
> ...


My feeling is there is a fast track approach to this wherein you can put your application to fast track and expedite this showing the fact that your ACS is getting exprired. There is one for NSW SS, so there should be an option for 189 as well. Request you to check the DIBP website for fast track processing of applications


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> Glad to share that I have received my invite at 10.38AM (Indian Standard Time) from NSW.
> 
> ...



Congrats buddy..!! Happy for you. All the best for rest of your process..


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> Glad to share that I have received my invite at 10.38AM (Indian Standard Time) from NSW.
> 
> ...


You had to wait the longest of us after applying for nomination but the wait has finally paid off. Congratulations.

Regards


----------



## mdpm20 (Apr 15, 2014)

ram040479 said:


> My feeling is there is a fast track approach to this wherein you can put your application to fast track and expedite this showing the fact that your ACS is getting exprired. There is one for NSW SS, so there should be an option for 189 as well. Request you to check the DIBP website for fast track processing of applications


Really? Can you please give me a link to that website  Thank you very much for the reply..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Dear Folks, Glad to share that I have received my invite at 10.38AM (Indian Standard Time) from NSW. Thanks to this forum and friends that I have made in this forum. I wish you all a speedy invite and grant. Many thanks to NSW for considering my application. My points breakdown : - 189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer 190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer 14/08/2015 -- PTE Academic (65+) 28/08/2015 -- ACS Applied 04/09/2015 -- ACS Result (Positive) 04/09/2015 -- EOI Submitted (60 points) 26/10/2015 -- EOI 190 (60+5 = 65 Points) 26/11/2015 -- Invitation(NSW SS) 30/11/2015 -- Applied for Nomination 20/01/2016 -- Invited by NSW(10.38AM IST)



Congrats!!!!! Long wait is over)))


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> Great news. M so happy for u buddy. Cheers.
> 
> R u ready with PCC and medical ?


Hello Mate, Thanks for your note, I have to get PCC from Thailand, which is going to take a while.

Hope your process is going well, good luck!!


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> Glad to share that I have received my invite at 10.38AM (Indian Standard Time) from NSW.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Krish..So happy for you..


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

PakHiker said:


> You had to wait the longest of us after applying for nomination but the wait has finally paid off. Congratulations.
> 
> Regards


Very true PakHiker.. I remember Boo,Cd,You,Bharathi,...... long list of folks waiting along but I was confident of getting it some day 

I wish that DIBP will consider this wait and help with a speedy grant 

Hope your application process is on track for a direct grant


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> Glad to share that I have received my invite at 10.38AM (Indian Standard Time) from NSW.
> 
> ...



Wah, finally!
Congrats mate! 
You must be relieved! 
Enjoy the moment before another wait for the grant begins 
Make sure you upload all docs for a direct grant.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

veeraa said:


> First of all Congratulations! And thank for the detail explanation. These details gave me a little idea of NSW invitation. However, just curious to know, Is it same for 261312 also? Means approximately same time frame for 261312 + (55+5) ?


Hi Veera,

It depends, if you are referring to the nomination it varies and as per understanding the preference is Skillset points--> English score-->Experience.

In regards to nomination, I tried all possible ways to find the trend but have to accept my defeat . I was unsuccessful, it really depends on the CO assigned(like Andy suggested). 

I have seen my friends in the forum get invited in less than 3 days and people like me(lucky) wait for more than 45 + days.

Though I have not answered your question, I hope you got some idea of what to expect


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Happy for you my friend. Congrats and happy lane:


Thanks Ram, Ozbeckon,Andy and other friends for the wishes.. You guys have been of great help and made this forum very lively !!


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Krish, 

Thank you for your response. I believe I also should wait long time. 

Did little research and found this.
The selection process for NSW SS 190 is:
1. Occupation
2. DIBP points
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment

So I'm trying to analyze my luck. 



krish4aus said:


> Hi Veera,
> 
> It depends, if you are referring to the nomination it varies and as per understanding the preference is Skillset points--> English score-->Experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> Glad to share that I have received my invite at 10.38AM (Indian Standard Time) from NSW.
> 
> ...


Finally Krish!!! I am so happy for you. 
Glad to know you got it. Congratulations


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats Krish..cheers


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Hi Pradyush,
> 
> I had the same issue and ACS only considered experience from Feb 2014 onwards, so what I did was:
> 
> ...


Thanks Rehan. I did the same


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Just go to https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations and follow instructions.



Hi andrey,

I have similarly 2 questions for this. I would appreciate if you can provide your guidance in this

1. Can i do my medical results be attached to the visa application?

2. Do we come to know what is the medical result after medicals are done and before the case officer is assigned or visa approval received?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!!!!! Long wait is over)))


Thanks Andy for keeping a track, I have now updated my details in the tracker.

I currently stand first 'Longest wait in SE category with 60points for Approval' 55 days of wait from nomination submission to invite. I wish I remain first for the benefit of other folks 


My Immigration Tracker | information and news


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> Glad to share that I have received my invite at 10.38AM (Indian Standard Time) from NSW.
> 
> ...


congrats brother, hope me and others hopefully get the invitation by this week.
enjoy


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> Glad to share that I have received my invite at 10.38AM (Indian Standard Time) from NSW.
> 
> ...


Congrats:second:


----------



## kashefbasher (Jul 2, 2013)

Friends,
I 've some doubts about my IELTS, in October 2013 I attempted it and it has been expired on October 2015, but I heard that now/ dibp will accept this till October 2016.
Is it possible ? Or I 've to reappear once again ??


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

kashefbasher said:


> Friends,
> I 've some doubts about my IELTS, in October 2013 I attempted it and it has been expired on October 2015, but I heard that now/ dibp will accept this till October 2016.
> Is it possible ? Or I 've to reappear once again ??


I really am curious to know as to from where did this question of IELTS validity crop up. The IELTS transcript clearly states that its recommended that post two years, the test be taken again which I believe makes it to believe that its valid for two years.

But the EOI asks us whether have we taken a test within the last 36 months. Does this very question enough to state that its valid for 3 years.

I DONT THINK SO


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

when the 55 pointers engineers will be invited? when when when


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> Glad to share that I have received my invite at 10.38AM (Indian Standard Time) from NSW.
> 
> ...



Congrats buddy Finally i am only one left it seems hopefully should get soon:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Crazy student (Nov 16, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> kashefbasher said:
> 
> 
> > Friends,
> ...


For academic purpose its 2 years and for immigration australia its 3 years. It was mentioned in forum few days back the link and page number for verification. If you want to be sure just go through post of few days back you will find immigration link.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Crazy student said:


> For academic purpose its 2 years and for immigration australia its 3 years. It was mentioned in forum few days back the link and page number for verification. If you want to be sure just go through post of few days back you will find immigration link.


Thanks for the information. Just verified the link.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> I really am curious to know as to from where did this question of IELTS validity crop up. The IELTS transcript clearly states that its recommended that post two years, the test be taken again which I believe makes it to believe that its valid for two years.
> 
> But the EOI asks us whether have we taken a test within the last 36 months. Does this very question enough to state that its valid for 3 years.
> 
> I DONT THINK SO


Its valid for 3 years. Please research further.


----------



## friezo (Jul 9, 2015)

Did any case officer called your employer's after 30/11/15 krish4aus


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> Glad to share that I have received my invite at 10.38AM (Indian Standard Time) from NSW.
> 
> ...



Congrats Krish.......now you and the rest will guide us ones we get our approval.
maybe i'll give myself another 10days since i submitted mid last montg


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello ozpunjabi,

What about ur ita?
I think u r sailing in same boat 55+5 pointers.
What about ita?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> Congrats Krish.......now you and the rest will guide us ones we get our approval.
> maybe i'll give myself another 10days since i submitted mid last montg


Sure, good luck to you vaky..


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

friezo said:


> Did any case officer called your employer's after 30/11/15 krish4aus


Not that I'm aware of friezo..


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Congrats buddy Finally i am only one left it seems hopefully should get soon:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I had the same feeling when Pausito got the invite  but I got mine in 1-2days, since you have this feeling now I wish you get it within this week. 

Good luck vineeth..


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello

Can anyone please confirm if NSW asks for access to our PTE scores and we have to manually send it to the NSW department, or do they have access to it by default? If they do ask for access, do you think sending the scores in advance before they ask, would make the process for approval faster? Anyone has any experience with this? 

Shall be grateful if you could please clarify. Thanks


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Congratulations krish4aus! ~Good Luck with your future journey~


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

guys any news for accountants?? any invitations??


----------



## AbhishekDhingra (Sep 21, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> I had the same feeling when Pausito got the invite  but I got mine in 1-2days, since you have this feeling now I wish you get it within this week.
> 
> Good luck vineeth..


Even i am awaiting for my approval.Applied on 6 Dec


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Although 
I know
Just to be doubly sure


Do we need to shoot any mail to NSW or contact them 
After mentioning our preferred NOMINATION state as NSW in EOI?


----------



## KEIRA CCC (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Guys

Just a quick question about Accountants (General). As your predictions , do you guys think that the cut off marks will be reduced to 65 at least within this financial year?

Experts, need your inputs...

Thanks


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

umairyc said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone please confirm if NSW asks for access to our PTE scores and we have to manually send it to the NSW department, or do they have access to it by default? If they do ask for access, do you think sending the scores in advance before they ask, would make the process for approval faster? Anyone has any experience with this?
> 
> Shall be grateful if you could please clarify. Thanks


Just attached your pdf result in your application to NSW. No need to send score report to NSW through PTE website.


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Congrats buddy Finally i am only one left it seems hopefully should get soon:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Congrats Krish 

@Vineeth : Krish left our boat to swim in OZ ocean... Lets see when we will get our approval


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Svats said:


> Congrats Krish
> 
> @Vineeth : Krish left our boat to swim in OZ ocean... Lets see when we will get our approval


Svats dont you worry ....you are definately next so that i can get as well hehehehe


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

AbhishekDhingra said:


> Even i am awaiting for my approval.Applied on 6 Dec


I am waiting for my approval too since 7 Dec. Don't know what is going on at their end?


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

fshah said:


> I am waiting for my approval too since 7 Dec. Don't know what is going on at their end?


Fingers.crossed.for all who submitted before 15th Dec so that i have more hopes


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

Congrats Krish!

Best of luck for your next step..

Tc.



krish4aus said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> Glad to share that I have received my invite at 10.38AM (Indian Standard Time) from NSW.
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Although I know Just to be doubly sure Do we need to shoot any mail to NSW or contact them After mentioning our preferred NOMINATION state as NSW in EOI?


No. Wait for them to contact.


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No. Wait for them to contact.


Even the nomination acknowledgment mail says that we would need to wait for 12 weeks before we contact them for any query.

However they do mention that we can contact them within 12 weeks time if we are loosing points based on Age.

Hope this helps.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Oz_Jmd said:


> Even the nomination acknowledgment mail says that we would need to wait for 12 weeks before we contact them for any query. However they do mention that we can contact them within 12 weeks time if we are loosing points based on Age. Hope this helps.


After nomination, while waiting for approval you usually wait for 12 weeks. However, i have never seen anyone waiting 12 weeks.

If you are loosing points soon and waiting for an approval - get in touch asap.


----------



## Pausatio (Dec 3, 2015)

Oz_Jmd said:


> Even the nomination acknowledgment mail says that we would need to wait for 12 weeks before we contact them for any query.
> 
> However they do mention that we can contact them within 12 weeks time if we are loosing points based on Age.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yes, just click the link they give you for fast transaction. One of the member here did that but his reason is expiration of skill assessment, and he was approved after an hour  good luck!


----------



## KumarEssarani (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello Guys, Need help on one thing urgently?

I am applying 489 visa for myself and my wife as my invitation expires in next two days.

Now the question is, My wife is passed intermediate in English Medium (Means 12th standard).

Department requirement is 4.5 ielts band. Now can you guys please suggest that her 12th standard will be accepted against 45 ielts. Please suggest me urgently that would be realy very appreciated.

thank you guys in advance


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> whMech,Elec,he 55 pointers engineers will be invited? when when when


Hello kaazme,

Is our occupation (engg technologist) is not on NSW priority?
This occu is both in sol and csol list.
Why they r not inviting mech,Elec,electronics engineers?
Any assumption.i had not seen any applicant invitation with this occu.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello ozpunjabi,
> 
> What about ur ita?
> I think u r sailing in same boat 55+5 pointers.
> What about ita?


Yeah saini saab I am waiting too. Chill bro we will get it soon. Let the next mass invitation round happen.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

KEIRA CCC said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just a quick question about Accountants (General). As your predictions , do you guys think that the cut off marks will be reduced to 65 at least within this financial year?
> 
> ...


Yes for 189 hoepfully in very next round it will come down to 65.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> I had the same feeling when Pausito got the invite  but I got mine in 1-2days, since you have this feeling now I wish you get it within this week.
> 
> Good luck vineeth..



Thanks mate Hopefully will get it soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

KumarEssarani said:


> Hello Guys, Need help on one thing urgently?
> 
> I am applying 489 visa for myself and my wife as my invitation expires in next two days.
> 
> ...


I am saying on my knowledge i think she need to give IELTS but again i am not sure


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

*NSW sponsorship Approval*

Waiting Waiting :juggle::juggle:


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

So far anybody received approval today?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I am very frustrated. I already got a job offer but I am still waiting for this immigration thing today is 21st Jan 2016 but I haven't received any message from the NSW authority. I feel extremely bad.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Yay.....

I got my NSW approval today. Feeling relaxed, happy, excited and thanks to you all for constant support and keeping up the enthusiasm.

I am sure everyone here is going to get the approval for the invitation made and we all are going to make our luck with NSW...

Thanks to all forum members.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Yay.....
> 
> I got my NSW approval today. Feeling relaxed, happy, excited and thanks to you all for constant support and keeping up the enthusiasm.
> 
> ...



Congrats friend.
I also applied one day after you on 19th January. 
I am going to lose points for age factor by end of this month.
Don't know when will get the approval.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Yay.....
> 
> I got my NSW approval today. Feeling relaxed, happy, excited and thanks to you all for constant support and keeping up the enthusiasm.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate 

Approval in 3 days is super fast, especially for offshore applicants. 
Just curious if you didn't claim any employment points. 

Anyway, since you already got PCCs sorted out, what remains for you to do is Form 80 and 1221 if you want a direct grant without CO contact.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Congrats friend.
> I also applied one day after you on 19th January.
> I am going to lose points for age factor by end of this month.
> Don't know when will get the approval.


Send email to NSW state sponsorship they will approve your file on high priority i had seen a guy in this thread he wrote an email and got approval in an hour 
Good luck


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Congrats friend.
> I also applied one day after you on 19th January.
> I am going to lose points for age factor by end of this month.
> Don't know when will get the approval.


Why dont you write to them to expedite your application ? THere is a process to this of writing to them with proof that you are losing points due to age


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Already wrote to them. 
Yet to receive the outcome.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi guys, been waiting since November for NSW invitation being an accountant at (55+5) i see my chances are very scarce, i got 55 based on my 10 in ielts(reading messed me up at 7 rest all were 8 and 9), do u guys think i should go for PTE? can i get 20 in it my ielts result was:
Listening: 8
Reading: 9
Writing :7
Speaking: 8.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Already wrote to them.
> Yet to receive the outcome.


I hope you have submitted relevant document which reflects your urgency.
If not please attach and send a note to them, that's what the other forum member did and received the invite within hours.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello kaazme,
> 
> Is our occupation (engg technologist) is not on NSW priority?
> This occu is both in sol and csol list.
> ...


i guess that they call certain amount of occupation at certain time of year like in the start they were inviting only Internal auditor, external Auditor, BA, Accountants and some unique ones than you can see they are calling only Software engineers.
I think our turn comes in mid of the March. I am hopeful to get before April inshahAllah.
for your information 189 engineering technologist quota is filled only 55%. you can apply 189 in march you will get it before July. don't worry


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

@ashiqcep you just need to tell them that your losing points due to age and they will just check your passport details to verify.


----------



## Svats (Jul 28, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> After nomination, while waiting for approval you usually wait for 12 weeks. However, i have never seen anyone waiting 12 weeks.
> 
> If you are loosing points soon and waiting for an approval - get in touch asap.



No Andrey.. I am not loosing any points for age or Visa expiring soon.. So its better to wait for atleast 12 weeks and let them decide the fate of my application.


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Waiting for invite from last one month.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

auseager said:


> Waiting for invite from last one month.


Waiting for 7 months.


----------



## Nyk (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello Friends,

Under 190 NSW SS, does it allow to stay and work in Sydney?
I heard you can stay and work anywhere in NSW except Sydney.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Nyk said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Under 190 NSW SS, does it allow to stay and work in Sydney?
> I heard you can stay and work anywhere in NSW except Sydney.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can work anywhere in NSW including sydney....... the thing u r talking about is of subclass 489 regional provisional visa .


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

any one from engineering profession got invited... ???


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Waiting for 7 months.


whats your timeline bro?


----------



## eldhose joy (Jan 21, 2016)

i applied for 233311 on 10-01-2016. Awaiting, the issue what we face here is that the ones who got invited doesnt bother come back to this page and inform the positive outcome.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

eldhose joy said:


> i applied for 233311 on 10-01-2016. Awaiting, the issue what we face here is that the ones who got invited doesnt bother come back to this page and inform the positive outcome.


 I feel for you. I'll inform once I get the outcome


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mate for wishes. Yes i did claim 10 points for employment and assessment for the same was done from vetassess. 

Thanks for much needed advice on direct grant, but i want to know whether direct grant is possible in case of application also includes my wife?

Bcoz i am planning to upload all the documents and also do self medical check and upload forms suggested by you, but then is direct grant possible as my wife has not been assessed and maybe they want to check her eligibility.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

gourangshah24 said:


> Thanks mate for wishes. Yes i did claim 10 points for employment and assessment for the same was done from vetassess.
> 
> Thanks for much needed advice on direct grant, but i want to know whether direct grant is possible in case of application also includes my wife?
> 
> ...



You're one of the lucky ones, if I may say so, since there are others who got invited by NSW in Dec but still waiting for approval. 

Yes, it is certainly possible but your wife also has to submit evidence of her English ability (IELTS >= 4.5). 

That's what I know, maybe others here can comment?


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Any ICT BA with 60+5SS points got invited ?
I filed my EOI on 14th September 2015 and still waiting. 
People are really good on this forum and try to always motivate but reality is nothing is happening.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> You're one of the lucky ones, if I may say so, since there are others who got invited by NSW in Dec but still waiting for approval.
> 
> Yes, it is certainly possible but your wife also has to submit evidence of her English ability (IELTS >= 4.5).
> 
> That's what I know, maybe others here can comment?


If cannot get ielts > 4.5, then what is the procedure?


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> If cannot get ielts > 4.5, then what is the procedure?


If I am not wrong, you must pay VAC2 application fee of AUD4,500 for your wife's English tuition study in Australia. 
Can others confirm?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nyk said:


> Hello Friends, Under 190 NSW SS, does it allow to stay and work in Sydney? I heard you can stay and work anywhere in NSW except Sydney. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, its not, you can stay anywhere in NSW.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi guys, been waiting since November for NSW invitation being an accountant at (55+5) i see my chances are very scarce, i got 55 based on my 10 in ielts(reading messed me up at 7 rest all were 8 and 9), do u guys think i should go for PTE? can i get 20 in it my ielts result was:
Listening: 8
Reading: 9
Writing :7
Speaking: 8.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No, its not, you can stay anywhere in NSW.


So as I understand its quite contrary to VIC, wherein 489 holders cannot work in Melbourne and vice versa ?:confused2:


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Would someone pls bother to reply:
Hi guys, been waiting since November for NSW invitation being an accountant at (55+5) i see my chances are very scarce, i got 55 based on my 10 in ielts(reading messed me up at 7 rest all were 8 and 9), do u guys think i should go for PTE? can i get 20 in it my ielts result was:
Listening: 8
Reading: 9
Writing :7
Speaking: 8.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Would someone pls bother to reply:
> Hi guys, been waiting since November for NSW invitation being an accountant at (55+5) i see my chances are very scarce, i got 55 based on my 10 in ielts(reading messed me up at 7 rest all were 8 and 9), do u guys think i should go for PTE? can i get 20 in it my ielts result was:
> Listening: 8
> Reading: 9
> ...


If you are asking for an opinion, then yes you can go as lots of people in this forum have increased their points score with the help of PTE. But you are your best judge as you are already aware of the IELTS process. You need to look into the PTE aspect and judge for your selves as to whether you can score 79 in each. We can just be motivational speakers


----------



## AbhishekDhingra (Sep 21, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> If I am not wrong, you must pay VAC2 application fee of AUD4,500 for your wife's English tuition study in Australia.
> Can others confirm?


get a letter from her college/university that her medium of instruction was english.
This alone would suffice.Your wife wont have to appear for IELTS


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Would someone pls bother to reply:
> Hi guys, been waiting since November for NSW invitation being an accountant at (55+5) i see my chances are very scarce, i got 55 based on my 10 in ielts(reading messed me up at 7 rest all were 8 and 9), do u guys think i should go for PTE? can i get 20 in it my ielts result was:
> Listening: 8
> Reading: 9
> ...


Yes, you should take PTE. 
I myself only scored 7 in IELTS writing but got 90 in PTE.
For some people, PTE offers a way out if you can't get required IELTS scores.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> So as I understand its quite contrary to VIC, wherein 489 holders cannot work in Melbourne and vice versa ?:confused2:


I can not talk about SC489 visa in Vic or NSW i only spoke of SC190. 

I am not sure about sc489


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> If cannot get ielts > 4.5, then what is the procedure?


Get a medium of instruction certificate from her college. That would be fine.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

KumarEssarani said:


> Hello Guys, Need help on one thing urgently?
> 
> I am applying 489 visa for myself and my wife as my invitation expires in next two days.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I just talked to Immigration on this thing today, they say it should be 5 yrs of secondary. Which in my case 2 years of 9 and 10, 2 years of intermediate and then bachelors.


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Waiting for 7 months.


Hope you will get soon...


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

AbhishekDhingra said:


> get a letter from her college/university that her medium of instruction was english.
> 
> This alone would suffice.Your wife wont have to appear for IELTS



You can also provide all the educational certificates proving she has studied in english medium.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Masha_Sajith (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi,

I am new to the forum. My ANZCO code is 411411. I have not seen anyone else in this thread with the same ANZCO code. I received the NSW invitation on 03/12/2015 and applied for the nomination on 05/12/2015. I still have not received the approval yet. It has been a while and really appreciate, if somebody could reply or give an insight regarding this. Since I have not found anyone else with the same ANZCO code, do kindly advise me.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Guys any one in 261111 ICT BA got the invite in the last one month.

I have one more question. 
My organisation is opening its branch there( pilot batch). I spoke so some in top and they say that they can put me there if I get my visa. Hence I applied for 189 and 190 (NSW). still no invite.

Do you guys recommend writing a email to the immigration team of NSW and asking for the invite faster on this claim? Has it ever worked?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Guys what are the chances of getting invitation for accountants under 189 and 190 on 65 points?? my case is that i currently have 55points based on 10 in ielts now i am planning to take PTE for which i will have to travel abraod to Dubai as PTE is not being offered in Pakistan, as per my readings in this forum getting 20 in PTE is easy compared to Ielts? now my question stands that is it worth it to go abroad for PTE so that your total score becomes 65.. would i be able to get invitation then? i mean what are the chances.
aprreciate the support


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

Job code 261313 software engineer
190 applied with 60 points for NSW on Nov 6th 2015.
any idea when can I get invitation...


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

I read on some cnsultant site , ICT BA are not being invited at all . ICT BA's needs to go through 189 :-( , I have only 55 + 5 points. 



dreamsanj said:


> Guys any one in 261111 ICT BA got the invite in the last one month.
> 
> I have one more question.
> My organisation is opening its branch there( pilot batch). I spoke so some in top and they say that they can put me there if I get my visa. Hence I applied for 189 and 190 (NSW). still no invite.
> ...


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Guys Guys Guys 

G0t my 189 Invite for ICT BA. Today will be withdrawing my EOI for NSW


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

As many 60 pointers in 261313 moved today. Good news for 55 pointers as well.


----------



## eldhose joy (Jan 21, 2016)

Black_Rose said:


> I feel for you. I'll inform once I get the outcome


I could see only few engineering guys blogging, rest of them are IT broz. They are getting invited at a rocket pace. This is the only hope in my life.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

eldhose joy said:


> I could see only few engineering guys blogging, rest of them are IT broz. They are getting invited at a rocket pace. This is the only hope in my life.



IT Guys everywhere.... Lol

Best of luck bro.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

please share your signatures ,Pllss




ram040479 said:


> Guys Guys Guys
> 
> G0t my 189 Invite for ICT BA. Today will be withdrawing my EOI for NSW


----------



## kash123 (Oct 30, 2015)

Any good news for accountants??


----------



## eldhose joy (Jan 21, 2016)

Anyways i am planning to write PTE on March 10th. I have no clue abt the test and there are no places in this desert(Kingdom of Saudi Arabia) where i can find some material or some practice sessions to get a clinch on the same. Anyways we have to do what we hate in the most in life repeatedly. Lets hope for the best. My mom is praying for me 24/7 to get an invitation.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Friends - I have got 189 invite as well. Never really thought they will clear backlog from June mid till Sept. I don't think it ever happened. 

This is the first time I ignored 189 thread and back from office to see a mail for 189 invite. Can someone confirm if they have really cleared such backlog.

If yes, then I'm very happy that 55 pointer will be invited for NSW. I want to quickly withdraw from 190 but I got invite from this yesterday. Can someone tell me how to withdraw this.

Apologies guys, I never expected 189 going by the trend.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Friends - I have got 189 invite as well. Never really thought they will clear backlog from June mid till Sept. I don't think it ever happened.
> 
> This is the first time I ignored 189 thread and back from office to see a mail for 189 invite. Can someone confirm if they have really cleared such backlog.
> 
> ...


I thought once you get invitation for 190 one gets automatically deleted? Am I incorrect?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Friends - I have got 189 invite as well. Never really thought they will clear backlog from June mid till Sept. I don't think it ever happened.
> 
> This is the first time I ignored 189 thread and back from office to see a mail for 189 invite. Can someone confirm if they have really cleared such backlog.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your 189 invite! You cannot withdraw you EOI for 190 now. But you can wait for the invitation to expire after 60 days and then you will be able to withraw that EOI. .


----------



## naeemuaf (Dec 29, 2015)

Any body in Agricultural Consultant Category


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> Congratulations on your 189 invite! You cannot withdraw you EOI for 190 now. But you can wait for the invitation to expire after 60 days and then you will be able to withraw that EOI. .


Oh my god, that's really bad. I really feel sad about that. Sorry guys I never expected 189.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I thought once you get invitation for 190 one gets automatically deleted? Am I incorrect?


Hi Mate - Yes, it will if you applied in the same EOI.

In my case, I applied for 189 in September but the 189 never moved ahead.

I waited , waited and waited till end of November and raised a separate one for 190.

I came to know about this auto cancellation only few weeks back and I was planning to withdraw my 189 this weekend once I pay my 190 fee. 

I stopped following 189 thread and was not even aware that there is a round today. I was surprised to see an invite from 189.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

*** Applicants who submitted EOI 190 NSW with 65p (including SS points) this fiscal year 15/16 ***

If you are 2613xx with band 7 english & relevant work experience then you get a NSW invite soon (in one moth or so). 

Otherwise, for ICT BA's / SA's or any other 2611xx - no one can't predicted that, sad but true.

That's my two cents.


----------



## tarun_87 (Sep 2, 2015)

Got my 189 invitation.  EOI lodged 02/12/2015 with 70 points.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Seems DIBP has cleared all 60 points EOIs till today except Pro-rata occupations. Pro-rata occupations also have cleared for more than 4 months. Now NSW may have left with 55 pointers only. Let's see what they will do tomorrow and in coming week. Praying God for my invitation. Waiting since February 2014.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Dear senior members,

One of my friend has completed his pgdbm (distance) after btech mechanical Engg and presently he is working in govt sectorbank as a clerk cum cashier.He has 6 yrs banking experience and wants to apply australia 189 or 190 visa.
Pls guide us how to proceed about assessment or eligibility for any other state.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Dear all, anyone who has received 189 invite and going with it, please mail and ask NSW to cancel 190 application. Although you will not get your money back but will leave a space for 55 pointer. The similar thing my one of the friend done last year Nov 2014.


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Seems DIBP has cleared all 60 points EOIs till today except Pro-rata occupations. Pro-rata occupations also have cleared for more than 4 months. Now NSW may have left with 55 pointers only. Let's see what they will do tomorrow and in coming week. Praying God for my invitation. Waiting since February 2014.


Can you please explain me what is exactly pro-rata occupations?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

fragman said:


> Can you please explain me what is exactly pro-rata occupations?


Please visit skilselect...


----------



## itsmejai (Oct 11, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Friends - I have got 189 invite as well. Never really thought they will clear backlog from June mid till Sept. I don't think it ever happened.
> 
> This is the first time I ignored 189 thread and back from office to see a mail for 189 invite. Can someone confirm if they have really cleared such backlog.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Krish. New year dhamaka I guess..  

As per DIBP site, invitation for 189 is on 22nd Jan. Is it the normal trend they follow by inviting a day before?


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Mate - Yes, it will if you applied in the same EOI.
> 
> In my case, I applied for 189 in September but the 189 never moved ahead.
> 
> ...


Hi Krish,

As Tirik suggested, you can send a mail to NSW stating "Invite cancellation".


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

itsmejai said:


> Congratulations Krish. New year dhamaka I guess..
> 
> As per DIBP site, invitation for 189 is on 22nd Jan. Is it the normal trend they follow by inviting a day before?


DIBP follows Australian Standard Time.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Friends - I have got 189 invite as well. Never really thought they will clear backlog from June mid till Sept. I don't think it ever happened.
> 
> This is the first time I ignored 189 thread and back from office to see a mail for 189 invite. Can someone confirm if they have really cleared such backlog.
> 
> ...


Krish I think you cannot withdraw it. You just simply do not apply visa for 190. Apply for 189. Your place will be given to next person after 60 days.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to sc189 invites! Good luck with visa lodge))


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Oh my god, that's really bad. I really feel sad about that. Sorry guys I never expected 189.


Hey Krish,

No one with your DOE would have expected an invite this round.. Congrats man.. And dont worry about the one odd 190 you have wasted.. you have not done it intentionally..
Cheers mate!!! Have Fun..


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey guys who all got their 189 invite many congratulations. But kindly do not forget to withdraw your 190 EOIs immediately as tommorow might be round for NSW. Furthermore, if you have already got the approval after paying 300 AUD from NSW, and now got invite for 189 please go for 189. 189 is better as there are no state conditions. This is no rocket science. It will leave a place vacant after 60 days. You can even sen email to NSW that your invite ca be cancelled but ofcourse they will not return your fees. There are only 4000 vacancies in NSW against more than 50000 for sc189 bg DIBP. So if someone can get 189 please leave a place for 190 NSW. It will benefit enormously for 55 pointers.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hey Krish,
> 
> No one with your DOE would have expected an invite this round.. Congrats man.. And dont worry about the one odd 190 you have wasted.. you have not done it intentionally..
> Cheers mate!!! Have Fun..


I think it is not wasted until it materialises into visa granted.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

itsmejai said:


> Congratulations Krish. New year dhamaka I guess..
> 
> As per DIBP site, invitation for 189 is on 22nd Jan. Is it the normal trend they follow by inviting a day before?


Thanks dude, nope it's 22nd Jan 00:01 AU time so we are behind by few hours so its 21st for us


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Hey guys who all got their 189 invite many congratulations. But kindly do not forget to withdraw your 190 EOIs immediately as tommorow might be round for NSW. Furthermore, if you have already got the approval after paying 300 AUD from NSW, and now got invite for 189 please go for 189. 189 is better as there are no state conditions. This is no rocket science. It will leave a place vacant after 60 days. You can even sen email to NSW that your invite ca be cancelled but ofcourse they will not return your fees. There are only 4000 vacancies in NSW against more than 50000 for sc189 bg DIBP. So if someone can get 189 please leave a place for 190 NSW. It will benefit enormously for 55 pointers.



I have sent a mail to nsw explaining the reason. 300$ is okay as long as the other person in the list gets the invite.

Good luck to you..


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Friends - I have got 189 invite as well. Never really thought they will clear backlog from June mid till Sept. I don't think it ever happened.
> 
> This is the first time I ignored 189 thread and back from office to see a mail for 189 invite. Can someone confirm if they have really cleared such backlog.
> 
> ...


Really Krish? 189has cleared up to Sept?thats impressive
Congrats bro......the after process is the same anyways so solder on with lodging visa

All the best


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> *Originally Posted by fragman*
> 
> _Can you please explain me what is exactly pro-rata occupations?_
> 
> Please visit skilselect...


Fragman, 

Please see it here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ime-when-get-invite-189-visa.html#post6537529

I hope this helps, mate.


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you! malbuquerque306! I got an idea on prorata basis. 




malbuquerque306 said:


> Fragman,
> 
> Please see it here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ime-when-get-invite-189-visa.html#post6537529
> 
> I hope this helps, mate.


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi,
I hope if someone could answer my question. I got state nomination 10 days ago, however till now I didn't receive EOI invitation. For the best of my knowledge, I should receive it automatically after state nomination. So what happened?!!!!!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MimoMKF said:


> Hi, I hope if someone could answer my question. I got state nomination 10 days ago, however till now I didn't receive EOI invitation. For the best of my knowledge, I should receive it automatically after state nomination. So what happened?!!!!!!!


Did you apply for an approval 10 days ago?


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Oh my god, that's really bad. I really feel sad about that. Sorry guys I never expected 189.


what a surprise it is they cleared up to Sep and i applied in Oct and i haven't got 190 either 

hopefully i should get it soon so which visa your going with 190 or 189??


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Did you apply for an approval 10 days ago?


I got VIC nomination 10 days ago. but i did not receive DIBP invitation. 
What do u mean by "apply for approval"?!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MimoMKF said:


> I got VIC nomination 10 days ago. but i did not receive DIBP invitation. What do u mean by "apply for approval"?!


Cant advise on Vic process is different.

Get in touch with them mate.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf (Jun 1, 2015)

I am still waiting. I applied 189 with 65 points on 3rd Dec as general accountant and state sponsership with 70 points as external auditors. Still waiting .


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Guys do you know if we don't stay and work in our nominating state for two years. Do they revoke PR or create any problem? Have you heard or seen such cases ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Guys do you know if we don't stay and work in our nominating state for two years. Do they revoke PR or create any problem? Have you heard or seen such cases ?


No. However, i believe its better to stay..


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

any good news today? most 60 point 189 applicants recevied invitation last night (up to 20 JAN), maybe 55+5 NSW 190 will have higher chance now?


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

Guys any 60+5 pointers BA/SA got invitation from NSW recently ?

i am BA , 60+ 5 , applied for NSW SS on october 2015 and still waiting


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi friends,

So far anybody get nomination approval today?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Guys do you know if we don't stay and work in our nominating state for two years. Do they revoke PR or create any problem? Have you heard or seen such cases ?


From what I've read on this forum, it can create problems if you plan on applying for citizenship


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Still no invites for anyone today :frusty:


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Just uploaded my last PCC. 
Whew, PCCs are such a big hassle and pain you-know-where but that's the reality we have to deal with. 
Now, another wait begins for the grant. 
Hope it is a quick one :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Srikanth2788 (Nov 24, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Friends - I have got 189 invite as well. Never really thought they will clear backlog from June mid till Sept. I don't think it ever happened.
> 
> This is the first time I ignored 189 thread and back from office to see a mail for 189 invite. Can someone confirm if they have really cleared such backlog.
> 
> ...


Buddy,

how come you got the invitation one day before the invitation round ? or the timezone setup for your account is not correct ? Where are you from?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Srikanth2788 said:


> Buddy,
> 
> how come you got the invitation one day before the invitation round ? or the timezone setup for your account is not correct ? Where are you from?


Srikanth, before 00:00 hrs in India, 00:00 hrs clocks in Australia. Your EOI submission date and time will not be Indian but Australian EST. Now don't ask what is EST?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

MimoMKF said:


> I got VIC nomination 10 days ago. but i did not receive DIBP invitation.
> What do u mean by "apply for approval"?!


So Victoria has already "approved" your sponsorship application? If so, I thought the DIBP invitation came out rather soon after that but I'm not sure if it's within 10 days or not. Perhaps check some of the 190 threads to see what others have experienced, or start a new thread to ask how quickly people have received DIBP invitations after receiving VIC sponsorship.


----------



## yoree (Aug 13, 2015)

Got my approval today ... yuuuhuuu


----------



## Srikanth2788 (Nov 24, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Srikanth, before 00:00 hrs in India, 00:00 hrs clocks in Australia. Your EOI submission date and time will not be Indian but Australian EST. Now don't ask what is EST?


Tirik,

Hope you know how to see the timestamp of the any post (let me know, if you dont) . check Krish's post. It was posted 24hours before. hope you understood what I was asking before.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Srikanth2788 said:


> Tirik,
> 
> Hope you know how to see the timestamp of the any post (let me know, if you dont) . check Krish's post. It was posted 24hours before. hope you understood what I was asking before.


Shrikanth, there is some mistake in ur understanding. Please read his last 10 posts and then ask anything.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

*NSW EOI Withdrawn*

Guys 

Yday have withdrawn my EOI for NSW since I have already received my invite for 189. All the best to those who are waiting for invites and approvals especially 55+5


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

*NSW sponsorship Approval*

No Approval yet Guys 
Any luck for anyone who applied on 3rd Dec :frusty:	:frusty:	:frusty:

waiting waiting :frusty:	:frusty:


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> No Approval yet Guys
> Any luck for anyone who applied on 3rd Dec :frusty:	:frusty:	:frusty:
> 
> waiting waiting :frusty:	:frusty:


Your approval should come soon. 
Krish waited since end of Nov and just got it recently, ironically just before 189 invite. 
So, be patient


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> No Approval yet Guys
> Any luck for anyone who applied on 3rd Dec :frusty:	:frusty:	:frusty:
> 
> waiting waiting :frusty:	:frusty:



Yoree just confirmed his approval and he submitted his nomination on 03/12/2015


----------



## AbhishekDhingra (Sep 21, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> Vineethgaddam said:
> 
> 
> > No Approval yet Guys
> ...


No approvals yet.Applied on 6 Dec


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello kazme/andryx,

After yesterday's round of 189 I think huge backlog for software engineers has been cleared.
Some persons in forum are post that this would be positive for 55+5 NSW applicants,is that true
What's ur opinion about this?


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> Yoree just confirmed his approval and he submitted his nomination on 03/12/2015


No approvals yet.. Applied on 14 DEc


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Guys what are the chances of getting invitation for accountants under 189 and 190 on 65 points?? my case is that i currently have 55 points based on 10 in ielts now i am planning to take PTE for which i will have to travel abroad to Dubai as PTE is not being offered in Pakistan, as per my readings in this forum getting 20 in PTE is easy compared to Ielts? now my question stands that is it worth it to go abroad for PTE so that your total score becomes 65.. would i be able to get invitation then? i mean what are the chances.
appreciate the support


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys what are the chances of getting invitation for accountants under 189 and 190 on 65 points?? my case is that i currently have 55 points based on 10 in ielts now i am planning to take PTE for which i will have to travel abroad to Dubai as PTE is not being offered in Pakistan, as per my readings in this forum getting 20 in PTE is easy compared to Ielts? now my question stands that is it worth it to go abroad for PTE so that your total score becomes 65.. would i be able to get invitation then? i mean what are the chances.
> appreciate the support


Yes PTE is easier. But can be surprising. But as you have to travel to Dubai make sure to practice very well and give 2 online scored test (costs 59.99 USD). Online scored tests must be your priority before giving actual exam.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Yes PTE is easier. But can be surprising. But as you have to travel to Dubai make sure to practice very well and give 2 online scored test (costs 59.99 USD). Online scored tests must be your priority before giving actual exam.


Thanks OZpunjabi for the reply, i am confident that i can get the required marks in PTE, but my real question is,, is it worth it to go abroad all the way just so i can get 65 for accountant category, i mean what are the chances of getting invitation of 189 and 190 with 65 points?


----------



## umairyc (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi everyone

I have my student visa application in the process and I have also had my invitation from nsw. My question is, if I get my skillselect invitation while the student application is still in the process and I withdraw the student application once I have the bridging visa for 190. Will this have any negative impact on my PR application?

Would really appreciate your help. thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

umairyc said:


> Hi everyone I have my student visa application in the process and I have also had my invitation from nsw. My question is, if I get my skillselect invitation while the student application is still in the process and I withdraw the student application once I have the bridging visa for 190. Will this have any negative impact on my PR application? Would really appreciate your help. thanks.


No.

I think it would be a right thing to do.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello kazme/andryx,
> 
> After yesterday's round of 189 I think huge backlog for software engineers has been cleared.
> Some persons in forum are post that this would be positive for 55+5 NSW applicants,is that true
> What's ur opinion about this?


Yes brother this should be good for us. we will get in March or before that InshahAllah


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

OZbeckons said:


> Just uploaded my last PCC. Whew, PCCs are such a big hassle and pain you-know-where but that's the reality we have to deal with. Now, another wait begins for the grant. Hope it is a quick one :fingerscrossed:


Just want to be clear about the system. Can we still be able to upload documents after lodging the DIBP visa application from immiaccount ? After payment, still there any option to upload?


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Any body got invitation today???
Any 55 pointers with engineering background also. Pls write here


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Just want to be clear about the system. Can we still be able to upload documents after lodging the DIBP visa application from immiaccount ? After payment, still there any option to upload?


If I am not wrong, actually you can only upload documents for your visa application after you paid the fees and not before. 
Yes, you can also upload additional docs after payment.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Dear senior members,

One of my friend has completed his pgdbm (distance) after btech mechanical Engg and presently he is working in govt sectorbank as a clerk cum cashier.He has 6 yrs banking experience and wants to apply australia 189 or 190 visa.
Pls guide us how to proceed about assessment or eligibility for any other state.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

umairyc said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have my student visa application in the process and I have also had my invitation from nsw. My question is, if I get my skillselect invitation while the student application is still in the process and I withdraw the student application once I have the bridging visa for 190. Will this have any negative impact on my PR application?
> 
> Would really appreciate your help. thanks.


You need to withdraw your student visa application first before you can lodged your PR visa application. The system will not allow you to have 2 visa application at one time.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> You need to withdraw your student visa application first before you can lodged your PR visa application. The system will not allow you to have 2 visa application at one time.


Thats not seem to be true, as far ad i know some people lodge tourist visa while sc189 is pending.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Thats not seem to be true, as far ad i know some people lodge tourist visa while sc189 is pending.


Let us wait for those who had experience on this kind of situation. But I read of cases where they encountered system error upon lodging a second application.

umairyc can try to lodge his PR visa application and see if it will go through.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> Let us wait for those who had experience on this kind of situation. But I read of cases where they encountered system error upon lodging a second application. umairyc can try to lodge his PR visa application and see if it will go through.


 Well, we can wait of course, but there is a member on the forum whose one visa grant was overridden by the other grant. You can search the forum.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Any invites for today guys?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Well, we can wait of course, but there is a member on the forum whose one visa grant was overridden by the other grant. You can search the forum.


No problem if you have an existing visa grant and apply for another type of visa. But to have 2 concurrent visa application is the one not allowed by the system.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Thanks OZpunjabi for the reply, i am confident that i can get the required marks in PTE, but my real question is,, is it worth it to go abroad all the way just so i can get 65 for accountant category, i mean what are the chances of getting invitation of 189 and 190 with 65 points?


You will get invite for 189 in near future at 65 points. 70 are almost cleared.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear senior members,
> 
> One of my friend has completed his pgdbm (distance) after btech mechanical Engg and presently he is working in govt sectorbank as a clerk cum cashier.He has 6 yrs banking experience and wants to apply australia 189 or 190 visa.
> Pls guide us how to proceed about assessment or eligibility for any other state.


No chance in banking. EA is only hope without experience.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Two application concurrently are allowed no problem with that.


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi All, 

Congrats to all who received invitation today. Very surprising but very much required after all those months of uncertainities...

Can anyone please suggest how to do police verification for Australia in Australia. I am living here from last 2 years with my wife..


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Dear jeemis,
What is your point breakup and occupation code.


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeevmis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats to all who received invitation today. Very surprising but very much required after all those months of uncertainities...
> 
> Can anyone please suggest how to do police verification for Australia in Australia. I am living here from last 2 years with my wife..


Its an online portal - National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

Jeevmis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats to all who received invitation today. Very surprising but very much required after all those months of uncertainities...
> 
> Can anyone please suggest how to do police verification for Australia in Australia. I am living here from last 2 years with my wife..



Apply for AFP
National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

hi guys you can apply for 2 visas, i already submitted my EOI and i asked my agent whether i can apply for student visa, they said i can apply for student visa without withdrawing my EOI


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

viv31085 said:


> hi guys you can apply for 2 visas, i already submitted my EOI and i asked my agent whether i can apply for student visa, they said i can apply for student visa without withdrawing my EOI



I don't know about this

Just a question to you 

Is it not cheaper to complete studies or apply course when you have PR (189/190)

coz then may be you will have to pay local fees applicable and not international student fees?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Guys need your opinion!! I'm confused!!!

Sydney OR Toronto???!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Guys need your opinion!! I'm confused!!! Sydney OR Toronto???!!!



Sydney


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Guys need your opinion!! I'm confused!!!
> 
> Sydney OR Toronto???!!!



Sydney any day!!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

But why? Any logic or reason behind this ? I heard it's expensive city and people often do share accommodation etc


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

cd93419 said:


> Hi, Applied on 06th sept and invite received on 26th Nov. NSW invite approval date is 06th Jan16, ANZCODE 261312 Dev programmer Now will start doc. Preparation SRN is 652*



Dear how many point you had with state nomination ?


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> But why? Any logic or reason behind this ? I heard it's expensive city and people often do share accommodation etc



I may be wrong

But according to me
Your earnings would also be directly proportional to your expenses 


Which means if a person earns say 80000AUD pa 
In Melbourne/Adelaide 

He would earn 100000AUD for similar job profile 

Your employer will always( should always) take into account the living expenses etc

Atleast that's what my understanding says.....


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi All, 

For Police Verification in Australia, do we need to go for fingerprints check as well ?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> But why? Any logic or reason behind this ? I heard it's expensive city and people often do share accommodation etc


I 've lived in Sydney for about 4 months in total. But it really depends which suburb you live in. I did not like my experience in Homebush, Campsie?, Strathfield etc. But I enjoyed places like Chatswood, Circular Quay etc. I really liked the weather (except one time where it almost reached 50 degree!). I do not like the cold weather in general. Plus, I like the fact that I can get New Zealand PR straight away. I also lived in NZ for few years and NZ is really nice to live as well!

Furthermore, the legal system is a bit different. As Canada has both civil and common law legal system (whereas Australia adopted common law legal system), understanding the law can get quite convoluted. I did not like this.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

anyone gt NSW state nomination for ICT BA category for 65 points ?? i applied on 24/11 ??


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Black rose.

This call you have to take.

there is a youtube video on that can help. 
Its a cold country vs Hot country debate. both the places have their advantages and disadvantages. Over this threads the people are skewed on sydney. in canada forum its about Toronto. 

When the calling comes you have to think on your feet and say which city is best for me. Is it the warmth of seas or cold shrills of Ice.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> Hope u get invite in 190 but for sure your chances are bright in 189.. u will get invite in next round as your experience turns 8 yr.


Hi Singh,

I lodged my eoi 7/1/2016 (dd/mm/yyyy)
I applied 263111,
55+5 boat ,
My question is, I applied both 189,190,for 189 I had now 55 so not eligible for invite but my 8 years exp will turn after jun 2016 ,so shall i automatically invite or my chance will higher to get invite 189 in next rounds because I will reached 60 after jun 2016,
They will consider my eoi submit date 7/1/2016 or not ,


Thanks,


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

dreamsanj said:


> Black rose.
> 
> This call you have to take.
> 
> ...


Lol... Right. It actually depends on individuals choice and circumstances But one thing for sure, its non debatable that Australia has one of the top & healthy weather condition there. 
The comparison came into my mind because NSW invite came just right when I am bagpacking to head towards Toronto. Literally I left the hope for Australia because it was almost two long year my occupation not in any states list. Its still not though. 
The Australian visa fees is damn expensive and also bothersome to arrange all documents once again. However, I'd be having a close eye on the next few months situation and decide accordingly. Will let you guys know. Thanks


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey guys
NSW are to give 4000 invites as per their website
1.
Can someone tell how many invites they had given in 2013-14 and 2014-15?
2. 
is it mandatory for them to fulfill quota?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Hey guys
> NSW are to give 4000 invites as per their website
> 1.
> Can someone tell how many invites they had given in 2013-14 and 2014-15?
> ...


1. at least in 2014-15 they issued about 3989 invitations
- the trend was that upto December they only issued about 800 invitations and by the end of April (I do not have exact data inbetween) they issued up to 3800 invitations.

2. Nothing is mandatory I guess


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Shall we lodge 189 with 55 point ,like 22/1/2016,
if 8 years exp completed in jun 2016 after that reached 8 years exp then reached 60 points ,
shall they consider 22/1/2016 eoi submission date ?
shall the one get invite in july invitation round ? if back log is cleared,


pls reply ?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Steiger said:


> 1. at least in 2014-15 they issued about 3989 invitations
> - the trend was that upto December they only issued about 800 invitations and by the end of April (I do not have exact data inbetween) they issued up to 3800 invitations.
> 
> 2. Nothing is mandatory I guess


Thanks for your reply
But last year it was not EOI system but application system 
So until december it must be 2000. Then in janauary another 1000. After feb 2015 they started eoi system.
But if you are sure about 800 until december then they might count the invite when a application is approved.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Shall we lodge 189 with 55 point ,like 22/1/2016,
> if 8 years exp completed in jun 2016 after that reached 8 years exp then reached 60 points ,
> shall they consider 22/1/2016 eoi submission date ?
> shall the one get invite in july invitation round ? if back log is cleared,
> ...


It will not help you to apply now. Date of EOI will change when yiu gain points. But it has no harm too.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> It will not help you to apply now. Date of EOI will change when yiu gain points. But it has no harm too.


Thanks a lot ,


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

Updated List .......

1	gopiatweb	65	18-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
2	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
3	3CIPCA	65	6-Jan-16 
4	NeenuNaveen	65	6-Jan-16 
5	nr789	60	7-Feb-15 
6	rahul1987	60	12-Feb-15 
7	sriindia	60	14-Feb-15 
8	tatsie1379	60	20-Feb-15 
9	SeemaR	60	25-Feb-15 ICT	SA	261112
10	pawanverma	60	1-Mar-15 
11	777k	60	18-Mar-15 
12	Swathy	60	19-Mar-15 
13	onlyjoy	60	31-Mar-15 ICT	BA	261111
14	ankyset	60	11-Apr-15 ICT	BA	
15	Aree	60	15-Apr-15 
16	mansihkhanna83	60	28-Apr-15 
17	athar.dcsian	60	9-May-15 
18	Shanners	60	4-Jun-15 ICT	SA	261112
19	samir0075	60	15-Jun-15 
20	ankg	60	19-Jun-15 
21	immigrant589 29-Jun-15 
22	wiqhussain	60	1-Jul-15 
23	marlonz	60	1-Jul-15 
24	dheeraj81	60	7-Jul-15 
25	cocox	60	14-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
26	luckyz	60	24-Jul-15 ICT	BA	261111
27	dingitstudent	60	31-Jul-15 
28	Goaussie2016	60	31-Jul-15 
29	Saurabhsi	60	1-Aug-15 
30	Gloria121	60	1-Aug-15 
31	asydney	60	20-Aug-15 ICT	SA	261112
32	Sush1	60	14-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
33	jegan007	60	28-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
34	viv31085	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	BA	261111
35	thisiaav	60	30-Sep-15 ICT	SA	261112
36	bazsk	60	1-Oct-15 ICT	BA	261111
37	anshulmadan	60	3-Oct-15 2611xx* 
38	rajivtechno	60	22-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
39	malbuquerque306	60	31-Oct-15 ICT	SA	261112
40	NarinderD	60	1-Nov-15 
41	smsingh13	60	5-Nov-15 ICT	SA	261112
42	manc0108	60	6-Nov-15 
43	nickchamp	60	10-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
44	dreamsanj	60	18-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111
45	riteshbv	60	24-Nov-15 ICT	BA	261111


Please verify and update if required....


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

No fresh invitations from NSW this week also ? They are still sleeping ? 

Though Software eng gruop has made a great move n 189 invt for 60 pointers and have raised the hopes for 55+5 guys like me.

Has anyone recieved invitation (not nomination approval ) this week or last week ?

Regards


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

pradyush said:


> No fresh invitations from NSW this week also ? They are still sleeping ?
> 
> Though Software eng gruop has made a great move n 189 invt for 60 pointers and have raised the hopes for 55+5 guys like me.
> 
> ...


Probably today- Saturday, they will invite fresh applicants...I think NSW is now observing the movement of 189 point pattern....


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> Probably today- Saturday, they will invite fresh applicants...I think NSW is now observing the movement of 189 point pattern....


Hope so n hope for the best


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Need help.
My EOI would be 2 years old and will be expiring this March. should I inform NSW about that?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Need help. My EOI would be 2 years old and will be expiring this March. should I inform NSW about that?


No. It will become inactive.


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Will those guys work on weekend? Saturday/Sunday



pradyush said:


> Hope so n hope for the best


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> No. It will become inactive.


Didn't get you. what will be inactive?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Didn't get you. what will be inactive?


 Submitted EOIs expire after two years.

No need to call anyone, inform anyone, email anyone.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Need help.
> My EOI would be 2 years old and will be expiring this March. should I inform NSW about that?


No need for now. I think NSW will complete your application within February. But if they have not nominated you around 3 weeks before your EOI expires, better to email them of your situation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> No need for now. I think NSW will complete your application within February. But if they have not nominated you around 3 weeks before your EOI expires, better to email them of your situation.


I think black rose was never invited? Am I wrong? Sorry for a confusion.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Shall we lodge 189 with 55 point ,like 22/1/2016,
> if 8 years exp completed in jun 2016 after that reached 8 years exp then reached 60 points ,
> shall they consider 22/1/2016 eoi submission date ?
> shall the one get invite in july invitation round ? if back log is cleared,
> ...


You cannot submit an EOI for 189 if you dont have at least 60 points.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think black rose was never invited? Am I wrong? Sorry for a confusion.


He was invited by NSW last 15Jan and lodged application on 18Jan.


----------



## KEIRA CCC (Oct 6, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> If I am not wrong, you must pay VAC2 application fee of AUD4,500 for your wife's English tuition study in Australia.
> Can others confirm?



Yes My agent said so. ..BTW getting 4.5 is easy and giving a shot is worth.


----------



## KEIRA CCC (Oct 6, 2015)

As per my agent, No. you need only the name check. I ddnt do the finger print one, only the name check with 100 points.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> Probably today- Saturday, they will invite fresh applicants...I think NSW is now observing the movement of 189 point pattern....


Do they work on Saturday? 
I thought both Sat/Sunday are non working day.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Do they work on Saturday? I thought both Sat/Sunday are non working day.


I don't think NSW guys do. Never seen an approval or an invite on Sat.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ashiqcep said:


> Do they work on Saturday?
> I thought both Sat/Sunday are non working day.


No government offices are open on Saturdays or Sundays. This coming Tuesday is a holiday (Australia Day).


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello Everyone...

I need to ask you about Visa Processing time of Subclass 190.
I am an electronic engineer and i have requested to EA for my Assessment on 15th April 2015. EA replied me in positive on 27th June'15. Then my consultant Submitted EOI on my behalf for TR subclass 489 on 1 July 2015, but i didn't get any acknowledgment from immigration department except an email of creating EOI Id on skill select.

Then in August 2015 my consultant updated my EOI to Subclass 190 from 489 because i completed my 5 years experience. Same as before i also did not any acknowledgment from them for EOI update.

Now my EOI is submitted for subclass 190 state nomination for NSW sydney and after August 2015 i am still waiting for My Visa invition and there is no update about my EOI status. My IELTS result is 6 in each and my points are 55+5(state nomination).

Please reply me what should i do...?? Since i didnt get any update about my EOI and still waiting for almost 5 months for their response... Is there any way to contact them...? Or suggest me


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> No government offices are open on Saturdays or Sundays. This coming Tuesday is a holiday (Australia Day).


Tuesday also holiday?
Definitely some of the staffs taken leave on Monday too.
Work pace going to slow down this week.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> You cannot submit an EOI for 189 if you dont have at least 60 points.


No it is not like that. He can submit a EOI at 55 points which will never get invited. I have one EOI at 55 points for 189.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> No it is not like that. He can submit a EOI at 55 points which will never get invited.iI have one EOI at 55 points for 189.


Hello ozpunjabi,

What is the benefit to apply 189 without 60 points?
I m 55+5 NSW applicant since oct-15 with 7 years and 5 months.
I will gain 5 more points of exp in may16.
DOE will change in may16,so what is the benefit of eoi in advance with 55 points?
Do they accept eoi like that?


----------



## mattt (Oct 7, 2015)

I have 190 visa application lodged while being off shore. Can I also apply for e-visitor visa without messing with PR application?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I need to ask you about Visa Processing time of Subclass 190.
> I am an electronic engineer and i have requested to EA for my Assessment on 15th April 2015. EA replied me in positive on 27th June'15. Then my consultant Submitted EOI on my behalf for TR subclass 489 on 1 July 2015, but i didn't get any acknowledgment from immigration department except an email of creating EOI Id on skill select.
> ...


whats the name of agent? you should clear ielts 7 each and apply 189 with 65 points. 55 pointers engineers with competent english have mere chances of getting invited. so its better to improve english and dont waste time. rules will become more tough in future.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi friends,

I have a question, i have applied for Visa under 190 category on 22nd January. I have still not received any mail for uploading the documents.

Can anyone help me with the following queries:
1. How to upload documents once the visa fee has been paid and application submitted
2. How to create a Hap id and where can i find the self-assessment link for medicals.
3. Anything additional i can do while uploading the documents to get a chance for direct grant of visa or early grant of visa. (like uploading form 80, 1221 along with)

Senior members, please provide your guidance in this. I am stuck up with further things to do after lodging of visa application.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello ozpunjabi,
> 
> What is the benefit to apply 189 without 60 points?
> I m 55+5 NSW applicant since oct-15 with 7 years and 5 months.
> ...


No benefit as such. Only thing is that you will not have to create a profile again when you get 60 points. Yes they accept EOIs like this.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Thnx ozpunjabi,

Please suggest me , presently my points breakdown is as under:-
age-30
english-0
b.tech-15
experience - 10 55+5 NSW APPLIED ON 13.10.15.
No invitations yet.

I m working with same employer, should i apply 189? 
My experience will become 8 years after 3.5 months and my total points will be 60.
Can i apply 189 before completion of 60 points?

pl. suggest


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

While submitting application for state nomination after being invited, is it mandatory to put passport number of wife and kid in any where of application...?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> While submitting application for state nomination after being invited, is it mandatory to put passport number of wife and kid in any where of application...?


No.


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi All, 

Guys who got 189 invite, if possible please update 190 tracker on My Immigration Tracker | information and news as well. Kindly update the status field as "189 Invite" or "Cancelled" or Andrey please suggest any other value. 

That will help everyone. Thanks.


----------



## riteshbv (Jun 28, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> anyone gt NSW state nomination for ICT BA category for 65 points ?? i applied on 24/11 ??


Hi Mukesh,

I am in same boat, haven't received either. looking at history, usually 65 pointers receive invite after 8-9 weeks, i believe we should receive by next week.
lets hope for the best.....


----------



## eldhose joy (Jan 21, 2016)

Good thank man


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Thnx ozpunjabi,

Please suggest me , presently my points breakdown is as under:-
age-30
english-0
b.tech-15
experience - 10 55+5 NSW APPLIED ON 13.10.15.
No invitations yet.

I m working with same employer, should i apply 189? 
My experience will become 8 years after 3.5 months and my total points will be 60.
Can i apply 189 before completion of 60 points?

pl. suggest


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi All, Guys who got 189 invite, if possible please update 190 tracker on My Immigration Tracker | information and news as well. Kindly update the status field as "189 Invite" or "Cancelled" or Andrey please suggest any other value. That will help everyone. Thanks.



Will add a field "received sc189 invite" and "withdrawn".

Thanks


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Will add a field "received sc189 invite" and "withdrawn".
> 
> Thanks


Hlo anderyx,

Please suggest me , presently my points breakdown is as under:-
age-30
english-0
b.tech-15
experience - 10 55+5 NSW APPLIED ON 13.10.15.
No invitations yet.

I m working with same employer, should i apply 189? 
My experience will become 8 years after 3.5 months and my total points will be 60.
Can i apply 189 before completion of 60 points?

pl. suggest


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hlo anderyx,
> 
> Please suggest me , presently my points breakdown is as under:-
> age-30
> ...


Dear nearly 1 month left only from march. and quota of engineering technologist is not gonna filled till June. so my advice is to wait till march and than straight away apply to get 189 this fiscal year. thats what i might have done if i were in your position.


----------



## rohan6682 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi gourang

Can u pls clarify, Are u uploading certified true copies of all your documents or colour scan.

I am in same situation, will be applying for visa 190 soon.

Thanx





gourangshah24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have a question, i have applied for Visa under 190 category on 22nd January. I have still not received any mail for uploading the documents.
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rohan6682 said:


> Hi gourang Can u pls clarify, Are u uploading certified true copies of all your documents or colour scan. I am in same situation, will be applying for visa 190 soon. Thanx


For sc190 colored scanned copies are enough.


----------



## rohan6682 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanx Andreyx

Can u pls guide on documentation for spouse (not claiming partner skill points)

Do I need to submit her education transcript, work ex letter also etc


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Can we apply 489 and 190 NSW simultaneously...?? Or for 2 states at same time..??


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

I have received an invitation(189) for Software Engineer (60 points effective from 1st Sep 2015) on 22/01/2016. I did apply through Migration Agent. From past few months he was not responding to me, he was bit arrogant as well, so to be in the safer side, i submitted 2 EOI's one for 189 and one for 190 .
As I have got an invite for the EOI which my Agent had submitted, I want to withdraw the 2 EOI's which I have submitted. I myself was battling from last 3 years for PR, I know the pain of aspirants, do not want to waste precious invitation, which may change someone's life.

Do I just login to EOI and click on withdraw? Anything else I need to do?


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Friends, 

Could you please suggest me when and where to submit documents while writing your application for 189 after receiving invitation. 

I have filled all 17 pages but could not find out where to attach supporting documents. The only next button is to SUBMIT the application..


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

kumar.ram2736 said:


> I have received an invitation(189) for Software Engineer (60 points effective from 1st Sep 2015) on 22/01/2016. I did apply through Migration Agent. From past few months he was not responding to me, he was bit arrogant as well, so to be in the safer side, i submitted 2 EOI's one for 189 and one for 190 .
> As I have got an invite for the EOI which my Agent had submitted, I want to withdraw the 2 EOI's which I have submitted. I myself was battling from last 3 years for PR, I know the pain of aspirants, do not want to waste precious invitation, which may change someone's life.
> 
> Do I just login to EOI and click on withdraw? Anything else I need to do?


yes just do it..

Thanks


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeevmis said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Could you please suggest me when and where to submit documents while writing your application for 189 after receiving invitation.
> 
> I have filled all 17 pages but could not find out where to attach supporting documents. The only next button is to SUBMIT the application..


you will able to submit the docs only after paying the fees.


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Innipat,

Thanks for your reply. 

So, when would I get the link to pay fees..? Once I will submit the application or through some other process/email..?


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeevmis said:


> Hi Innipat,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> So, when would I get the link to pay fees..? Once I will submit the application or through some other process/email..?


its not a link, you have to provide the card details for paying fees in application it self.


----------



## sanjaym (May 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Any idea when 190 NSW applicant applied in July 2015 are getting invitations?

-------------------------------
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 15
NSW - SS: 5
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
PTE : Overall 7+ (with 65 in speaking)
EOI 190: (55+ 5 points for SS for NSW) Submitted on 29th July 15
EOI 190: Waiting for Invitation


----------



## sanjaym (May 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm doubtful that I might have missed invitation mail due to spam.
What is status in skillselect login page, when you get invitation?
What is the skillselect mail id used for invitation?

-------------------------------
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 15
NSW - SS: 5
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
PTE : Overall 7+ (with 65 in speaking)
EOI 190: (55+ 5 points for SS for NSW) Submitted on 29th July 15
EOI 190: Waiting for Invitation


----------



## rohan6682 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Friends

Can any one pls guide on documentation for spouse (not claiming partner skill points)

Do I need to submit her education transcript, work ex letter etc also


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

Total 65 points 60 + 5



arpanpatel78692 said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Applied on 06th sept and invite received on 26th Nov. NSW invite approval date is 06th Jan16, ANZCODE 261312 Dev programmer Now will start doc. Preparation SRN is 652*
> ...


----------



## Xainta (Jun 7, 2015)

Don't apply until unless you have 60 points. if you apply before 60 points, you will get rejected as immi department will check that at time application is lodged, do you have 60 points or not. so must wait till you have 60 points and than apply .

Xain


----------



## Xainta (Jun 7, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> It will not help you to apply now. Date of EOI will change when yiu gain points. But it has no harm too.


Don't apply until unless you have 60 points. if you apply before 60 points, you will get rejected as immi department will check that at time application is lodged, do you have 60 points or not. so must wait till you have 60 points and than apply


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

My eoi lodged date is 6 sept and as per Krish post he got an invite for 189.

Am wondering why I did not receive for 189??





Srikanth2788 said:


> krish4aus said:
> 
> 
> > Friends - I have got 189 invite as well. Never really thought they will clear backlog from June mid till Sept. I don't think it ever happened.
> ...


----------



## Xainta (Jun 7, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Hi Singh,
> 
> I lodged my eoi 7/1/2016 (dd/mm/yyyy)
> I applied 263111,
> ...


Don't apply until unless you have 60 points. if you apply before 60 points, you will get rejected as immi department will check that at time application is lodged, do you have 60 points or not. so must wait till you have 60 points and than apply


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi, I just Created HAP ID and found I have been given two additional test to do- Hepatitis B & C. where as my spouse has one three test. why I have two additional test!!!! any idea !!!!! both of us given all NO in consent declaration.


----------



## zhouli10u (Jul 4, 2015)

*any petroleum engineer got NSW invite this financial year?*

i am petroleum engineer ,still have not got invite, i am a bit worried because oil price plummet, so fewer petroleum engineers are needed right now in the job market. Would NSW give invitations based on the occupation demands in the job market? 

any petroleum engineer got NSW invitation this financial year?

my points as follow:
age:30
education:15
ielts:6,8,6,6(0point)
work experience:10 points
partner :5 points (parter is a translator in csol , not in sol, so i cannot get this 5 points if i apply 189)
ss:5 points


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Xainta said:


> Don't apply until unless you have 60 points. if you apply before 60 points, you will get rejected as immi department will check that at time application is lodged, do you have 60 points or not. so must wait till you have 60 points and than apply


Applying and lodging EOI are two different things.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Hi, I just Created HAP ID and found I have been given two additional test to do- Hepatitis B & C. where as my spouse has one three test. why I have two additional test!!!! any idea !!!!! both of us given all NO in consent declaration.


I am not sure but it can be country specific. Where are you from?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

ozpunjabi said:


> I am not sure but it can be country specific. Where are you from?


We are both from Bangladesh. The reason for the extra medical may be because, as being a Doctor I selected the " intend to practice/study as a doctor in Australia ". I can't see any other reason behind this.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> We are both from Bangladesh. The reason for the extra medical may be because, as being a Doctor I selected the " intend to practice/study as a doctor in Australia ". I can't see any other reason behind this.


Yes that is the reason. People who intend to work or study in a health related field needs to undergo HBV and HCV tests.


----------



## KumarEssarani (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello Friends, Need quick info please.

I have lodged Visa online offshore from Pakistan. Need to know regarding Medical? From where I have to do medical? anyone know in karachi pakistan? Thanks Friends

Or anyone can send a link where i can locate medical centres in pakistan for 190, 189 and 489 Visas? Cheers


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hlo ozpunjabi,

Why NSW not sending invitations,this week is also empty
They r not inviting 60 pointers than how 55+5 pointers will be invited.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hlo ozpunjabi,
> 
> Why NSW not sending invitations,this week is also empty
> They r not inviting 60 pointers than how 55+5 pointers will be invited.


Do worries mate. January is not over yet. We still have this week.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Steiger...

When they send Invitations...?? Weekly?? Fortnightly... Or monthly..?? And how frequently they send invites for Visa...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Steiger... When they send Invitations...?? Weekly?? Fortnightly... Or monthly..?? And how frequently they send invites for Visa...


Its totally irregular, any day of the week is possible.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks andreyx...

I asked this question bcz i've heard that 2 times in a month they send invitations...

Thanks anyways..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Thanks andreyx... I asked this question bcz i've heard that 2 times in a month they send invitations... Thanks anyways..


No, this information is incorrect.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

KumarEssarani said:


> Hello Friends, Need quick info please.
> 
> I have lodged Visa online offshore from Pakistan. Need to know regarding Medical? From where I have to do medical? anyone know in karachi pakistan? Thanks Friends
> 
> Or anyone can send a link where i can locate medical centres in pakistan for 190, 189 and 489 Visas? Cheers


You should explore the immi website for the exact address but its located near PAF museum which is behind Aga Khan Hospital.


----------



## HasibJadoon (Aug 25, 2015)

*Waiting for Approval for NSW*

I am invited on 18/12/15 and applied for Nomination on 4th of January 2015 still waiting for approval any idea guys why there is so much delay for onshore candidate.
:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

HasibJadoon said:


> I am invited on 18/12/15 and applied for Nomination on 4th of January 2015 still waiting for approval any idea guys why there is so much delay for onshore candidate.
> :juggle::juggle::juggle:



Not so sure . I saw some of the offshore candidates got approval within 3 days. Onshore should be more faster.


----------



## HasibJadoon (Aug 25, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Not so sure . I saw some of the offshore candidates got approval within 3 days. Onshore should be more faster.


I think It all depends upon case officer.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Keep an eye tomorrow as most likely NSW may send some invites.


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Keep an eye tomorrow as most likely NSW may send some invites.


Tomorrow is Australia Day


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Dear All,
This morning i have received approval (ITA) from NSW and as well from DIBP . 
I would like to thank everybody those continuously given me support and courage to overcome all mental stress over the period of time.


Thanks
Ashiq


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

HasibJadoon said:


> I am invited on 18/12/15 and applied for Nomination on 4th of January 2015 still waiting for approval any idea guys why there is so much delay for onshore candidate.
> :juggle::juggle::juggle:


I think you have to apply within 14 days??


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi,

Is there any chances for 55 pointers with competent english. As i am eagerly waiting since July 2015. If anyone get the invitation please share the info.


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey guys

since i applied for nomination since Dec 3rd which is really long time to wait for such a thing, I received an email from case officer stating that I should do some correction to my name on EOI.

My Query is how long should i wait further? I already emailed her back confirming all corrections.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This morning i have received approval (ITA) from NSW and as well from DIBP .
> 
> ...



Congrats ashiqcep


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Dear All,
> This morning i have received approval (ITA) from NSW and as well from DIBP .
> I would like to thank everybody those continuously given me support and courage to overcome all mental stress over the period of time.
> 
> ...


@ashiqcep congratulations! I told you the waiting will not be that long. See you in oz or here in sg whichever come first


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

HasibJadoon said:


> I am invited on 18/12/15 and applied for Nomination on 4th of January 2015 still waiting for approval any idea guys why there is so much delay for onshore candidate.
> :juggle::juggle::juggle:


How can you had applied on the 4th of January? Your invitation is supposed to be expired by the 2nd of January.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

*NSW sponsorship Approval*

No Luck Yet waiting Waiting :juggle::juggle:
I think i am only one in the forum waiting for approval for this long:juggle::juggle:

Hopefully will get it soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

i am really not able to understand why NSW taking this long to verify the documents already submitted


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> No Luck Yet waiting Waiting :juggle::juggle:
> I think i am only one in the forum waiting for approval for this long:juggle::juggle:
> 
> Hopefully will get it soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> ...


You are in a much better position. I haven't even received a first invitation yet.


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

are they even inviting ICT BA yet ?


----------



## Alexism (Jun 12, 2015)

mustafa makram said:


> Hey guys
> 
> since i applied for nomination since Dec 3rd which is really long time to wait for such a thing, I received an email from case officer stating that I should do some correction to my name on EOI.
> 
> My Query is how long should i wait further? I already emailed her back confirming all corrections.


I applied for nomination on 9Dec, havent got any feedback. Im wondering if its something to do with name order. Please update if you have any further result.


----------



## Anna718 (Jan 25, 2016)

Don't worry, I'm on the same boat as you. Received NSW invitation on 3/12/15 and filled application on 4/12/15, however I'm yet to receive approval or news from them yet, this has caused me a lot of anxiety 😭


----------



## mustafa makram (Aug 15, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> No Luck Yet waiting Waiting :juggle::juggle:
> I think i am only one in the forum waiting for approval for this long:juggle::juggle:
> 
> Hopefully will get it soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> ...


Dec 3rd! :couch2:


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

mustafa makram said:


> Dec 3rd! :couch2:


Alteast you got a response from case officer once you done he will approve yours
mine my case officer is not responding any thing dude


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I finally got the invite from NSW today  
Thank you all so much for your continuous support. 
All the best for all those who are waiting


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

indausitis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I finally got the invite from NSW today
> Thank you all so much for your continuous support.
> All the best for all those who are waiting


your points breakdown?


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

kaazme said:


> your points breakdown?


Age : 30
Work : 5
Education : 15
IELTS : 10


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indausitis said:


> Hi Guys, I finally got the invite from NSW today   Thank you all so much for your continuous support. All the best for all those who are waiting


Congrats!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

indausitis said:


> Hi Guys, I finally got the invite from NSW today   Thank you all so much for your continuous support. All the best for all those who are waiting


Congratulation.
There's a difference between invite and nomination.


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> No Luck Yet waiting Waiting :juggle::juggle:
> I think i am only one in the forum waiting for approval for this long:juggle::juggle:
> 
> Hopefully will get it soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> ...


Don't worry mate. You will get it soon.

At least you got invite.

I'm still waiting for the invite.


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation.
> There's a difference between invite and nomination.


sorry, i meant the nomination.


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

auseager said:


> Don't worry mate. You will get it soon.
> 
> At least you got invite.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the invite.


You are not alone auseager as i am also waiting for approval since DEC, 2015. DIBP has cleared a backlog of almost 2 months in the recent round. given the progress shown by DIBP, i believe we would be able to get 189 invitation in February anyway.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> @ashiqcep congratulations! I told you the waiting will not be that long. See you in oz or here in sg whichever come first



Thanks Engineer for your continuous support. I will go Bangladesh after CNY. May b during CNY we can have coffee at Starbucks:welcome:


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

fshah said:


> You are not alone auseager as i am also waiting for approval since DEC, 2015. DIBP has cleared a backlog of almost 2 months in the recent round. given the progress shown by DIBP, i believe we would be able to get 189 invitation in February anyway.


Maybe NSW is purposefully not giving away any invitations for us as the DIBP might have advised to the NSW Authority about another massive invitations round


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Thanks Engineer for your continuous support. I will go Bangladesh after CNY. May b during CNY we can have coffee at Starbucks:welcome:


No problem. You can get all your documents in Bangladesh that you can submit once you lodge your visa like police clearance.


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Maybe NSW is purposefully not giving away any invitations for us as the DIBP might have advised to the NSW Authority about another massive invitations round


Might B, But the startling development is, i and some other guys around on this forum are still waiting for approval while most of the guys that had applied even after us had already got their approval.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Sailing in the same boat as you.
No Luck Yet.



viv31085 said:


> are they even inviting ICT BA yet ?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

fshah said:


> Might B, But the startling development is, i and some other guys around on this forum are still waiting for approval while most of the guys that had applied even after us had already got their approval.


Those who got first invitations will get it through I meant those who did not even receive the first invitation like me.


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

dheeraj81 said:


> Updated List .......
> 
> 1	gopiatweb	65	18-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> 2	mdpm20	65	28-Dec-15 ICT	BA	261111
> ...


Hi where did you get this list from. Can you add me please.
A-A 65	17-Jan-16 ICT	BA	261111


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

NSW's conduct is beyond understandable. At least some clarity and information would be nice. After all, people have spent a lot of time and money to initiate this process. Is it really that difficult to post a news item every now and then concerning the situation of skilled migration and future prospects. They should really start sparing applicants who are eligible 'in theory', but due their profession or other criteria 'in fact' do not stand a chance. Why only us, applicants, need to be thorough and precise?


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> NSW's conduct is beyond understandable. At least some clarity and information would be nice. After all, people have spent a lot of time and money to initiate this process. Is it really that difficult to post a news item every now and then concerning the situation of skilled migration and future prospects. They should really start sparing applicants who are eligible 'in theory', but due their profession or other criteria 'in fact' do not stand a chance. Why only us, applicants, need to be thorough and precise?


Do you know a good restaurant that serves very good food but lousy customer service?
There's your answer. 
NSW doesn't have the incentive to provide the clarity and information you want. 
They are deluged with EOI applications and understaffed (I assume). 
Even if their CS is not good, there will always be new applications. 
Although maybe bureaucracy in OZ is better than other countries, the red tapes are still there.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Experts,
I am in process of submitting my ACS skill assessment. I need help to submit my ACS skill assessment
I am SAP HR consultant with 8 years experience and currently working on AU457 visa in Australia about to complete 1 year in April.
I have MBA and Bachelor Degree but not in IT. I am SAP HR certified consultant and then started my career in SAP HR. I have two questions
With SAP HR Certification can I submit ACS or do I need to submit RPL. As All my experience is in SAP HR
2. I have got all the letters in ACS format from HR will ACS approve all my experience or if I submit RPL experience will be deducted.

Kindly advice as it will help me to submit my skill assessment. Thanks for your guidance.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi Experts,
> I am in process of submitting my ACS skill assessment. I need help to submit my ACS skill assessment
> I am SAP HR consultant with 8 years experience and currently working on AU457 visa in Australia about to complete 1 year in April.
> I have MBA and Bachelor Degree but not in IT. I am SAP HR certified consultant and then started my career in SAP HR. I have two questions
> ...


You fall under non ICT.... you have to go through RPL route. ..6 years of experience will be deducted if u claim all 8 years in ICT..In that case u can't claim any points for experience. .


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

OZbeckons said:


> Do you know a good restaurant that serves very good food but lousy customer service?
> There's your answer.
> NSW doesn't have the incentive to provide the clarity and information you want.
> They are deluged with EOI applications and understaffed (I assume).
> ...


Yes, I was just day dreaming. Bureaucracy is rarely customer friendly -- except in my country of origin, however, the food is not too good here, lol.


----------



## Anna718 (Jan 25, 2016)

Shall I proceed to apply police clearance certificate while waiting for NSW approval to avoid more time being wasted on waiting?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> No it is not like that. He can submit a EOI at 55 points which will never get invited. I have one EOI at 55 points for 189.


Thanks for replying,
But if we fill eoi like 1/1/2016 of 189 with 55 point ,
After few months 8 years exp will be completed and eoi will be updated with 60,
Shall they invite next round ?shall they consider my old eoi date,

Pls reply ,

Thanks,


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Thanks for replying,
> But if we fill eoi like 1/1/2016 of 189 with 55 point ,
> After few months 8 years exp will be completed and eoi will be updated with 60,
> Shall they invite next round ?shall they consider my old eoi date,
> ...


No. The new date will be considered only.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Thanks for replying,
> But if we fill eoi like 1/1/2016 of 189 with 55 point ,
> After few months 8 years exp will be completed and eoi will be updated with 60,
> Shall they invite next round ?shall they consider my old eoi date,
> ...


As soon as there is an update in your points, your EOI date will also be automatically updated, so basically its the same thing, whether you lodge 189 after points are added or lodge 189 with 55 points and wait for it to be upgraded to 60 points.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> No. The new date will be considered only.


Thanks for valuable reply,
Second doubts,

My 33 years completed 23/10/2016,
If i will be invited at month of september then it should be consider mean no need to worry as i age at time of invitation they count ,
isnt it ?


Thanks,


----------



## suman92 (Oct 21, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> NSW's conduct is beyond understandable. At least some clarity and information would be nice. After all, people have spent a lot of time and money to initiate this process. Is it really that difficult to post a news item every now and then concerning the situation of skilled migration and future prospects. They should really start sparing applicants who are eligible 'in theory', but due their profession or other criteria 'in fact' do not stand a chance. Why only us, applicants, need to be thorough and precise?


Have you got the invitation to apply or else you are still waiting for invitation????


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

HI Engineering professionals,
Some good news for you guys.

https://www.acacia-au.com/engineering-and-skilled-migration.php


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Sure, in many regards Engineering professions have an advantage at this moment. However, come July 2016, and everything might be turned upside down for them too. This is another disturbing part about NSW behaviour. So, say, one gets a state nomination in June, what is the use of it if other conditions change and make the general skilled migration application impossible for a candidate who has been nominated?


----------



## Aakash89 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Guys. How's everyone? Looks like everyone is in the waiting list for invitation. Same here. My eoi effect date is 26 dec 2015. 55+5 points. Electronics engineering. Don't know when gonna get the invitation bcoz there are alot of other people with more points than me still waiting for invitation. Hopefully we all get it soon.


----------



## eldhose joy (Jan 21, 2016)

even my bday date is the same .... i will become 33. i will loose 5 pts on age. :confused2:


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Thanks for valuable reply,
> Second doubts,
> 
> My 33 years completed 23/10/2016,
> ...


I am not sure about it whether the points should be proved at time of invitation, visa application or visa decision. Someone here can help to resolve doubt.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Aakash89 said:


> Hi Guys. How's everyone? Looks like everyone is in the waiting list for invitation. Same here. My eoi effect date is 26 dec 2015. 55+5 points. Electronics engineering. Don't know when gonna get the invitation bcoz there are alot of other people with more points than me still waiting for invitation. Hopefully we all get it soon.


A civil engineer with 55 +5 points eagerly waiting since 6 July 2015 here. Good luck, mate!


----------



## Aakash89 (Jan 12, 2016)

ozengineer said:


> Aakash89 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys. How's everyone? Looks like everyone is in the waiting list for invitation. Same here. My eoi effect date is 26 dec 2015. 55+5 points. Electronics engineering. Don't know when gonna get the invitation bcoz there are alot of other people with more points than me still waiting for invitation. Hopefully we all get it soon.
> ...



Hope we get it soon buddy. New hopes with new year.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> I am not sure about it whether the points should be proved at time of invitation, visa application or visa decision. Someone here can help to resolve doubt.



Don't worry for your age. Still got lot of time.
If you get ITA just before your birthday won't be a problem. After invitation EOI get locked.

I received my ITA just 6 days before my 33rd birth day.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Guys when state nimination step comes....after they invite us for visa or before that... Because i have submitted my EOI in august but did not recieve any response from them and not also state nomination...


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Guys when state nimination step comes....after they invite us for visa or before that... Because i have submitted my EOI in august but did not recieve any response from them and not also state nomination...


Dear Umair,

It depends on your points that when you are invited. The more pointers will be invited first.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Good Day!

I need guidance. I submitted my EOI for 190 NSW on 15 Jan 2016 with 60 points (55+5)

Now i want to submit also EOI for 489 Vic Family Sponsorship with 65 points(55+10)

Should i have to submit 2 separate EOI's or i should update the first EOI with selecting the option of 2 visas?

If my relative sponsor is in designated area e.g Melbourne, then i can live in Melbourne or it is compulsary to live in regional area for 489 visa even its family sposored?

Help will be highly appreciated!
Suleman


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> A civil engineer with 55 5 points eagerly waiting since 6 July 2015 here. Good luck, mate!


An Electrical Engineer with 55 5 points waiting since 22 October, 2014. I think so many people like us from Engineering occupations are now in queue, they are probably less prioritized in NSW....


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

ee_sajib said:


> An Electrical Engineer with 55 5 points waiting since 22 October, 2014. I think so many people like us from Engineering occupations are now in queue, they are probably less prioritized in NSW....


ditto


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Do we need to upload photo during our application lodgement? if yes, what's the size? Thanks in Advance


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Good Day!
> 
> ...



Create two separate EOI


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> A civil engineer with 55 +5 points eagerly waiting since 6 July 2015 here. Good luck, mate!


Do you have proficient English result? i.e. IELTS 7 or PTE65


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

guruchauhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any chances for 55 pointers with competent english. As i am eagerly waiting since July 2015. If anyone get the invitation please share the info.


Hi.. I'm waiting from July too.. I don't know what's really happening in NSW.. everyone who applied 189 is getting their invitations ..

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

BARDIYA said:


> Hi.. I'm waiting from July too.. I don't know what's really happening in NSW.. everyone who applied 189 is getting their invitations ..
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


Wow that's really painful. I feel for you.


----------



## waiting.game.4321 (Dec 27, 2015)

hi. need your advise on my case. in my state sponsorship nomination form, my relationship status was de facto and ticked "no" for the question if i will include my partner in the visa.
now, i want to lodge my visa but my relationship status has changed to "single". do i need to inform nsw about this? or can i just change my relationship status when i lodge my visa? thanks.


----------



## Krissai (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi I submitted on sep 30th for 190
mechanical engineer 
60 points.

It's a long wait.. really wondering why they are not inviting in nsw.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

ozengineer said:


> A civil engineer with 55 +5 points eagerly waiting since 6 July 2015 here. Good luck, mate!


Hi Oz engineer i withdraw my *190 EOI for NSW(65 Points) *as i already got invited for 189 233512 and applied.

NSW is very less entertaining engineers on 190 Visa and remaining states are very very strict regarding experience, only Norther Territory is offering 190 visa quickly but for that one you must have at leaset 3 month job there regardless of profession and accommodation evidence.

Best of Luck 

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Sure, in many regards Engineering professions have an advantage at this moment. However, come July 2016, and everything might be turned upside down for them too. This is another disturbing part about NSW behaviour. So, say, one gets a state nomination in June, what is the use of it if other conditions change and make the general skilled migration application impossible for a candidate who has been nominated?


I don't get your point, can you please elaborate.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Guys when state nimination step comes....after they invite us for visa or before that... Because i have submitted my EOI in august but did not recieve any response from them and not also state nomination...


Status in the EOI changes from submitted to invited after the approval of nomination by NSW I.e. after paying fees 300AUD and not after the intial email.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Good Day!
> 
> ...


1.
Your occupation code should not be in pro rata.

2. Apply only in separate EOI

3. You ca live anywhere in Victoria including Melbourne. All state is designated area.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Hold on guys. Engineering professions will be invited too. NSW is actually looking for only high scoring candidates. Proof is jdesai who got invited at 70 points as an electronics engineer. Otherwise 55 electronics engineers are waiting since 2014. But now 189 has cleared all 60 pointers EOIs for engg professions. So NSW will be left only with 55 pointer engineers. They cant give all invites to IT and accountancy professions. It will come. Competent english guys may face some trouble if EOIs are high in number. They should try PTE as 65 is pretty easy to score and go for 189.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Hold on guys. Engineering professions will be invited too. NSW is actually looking for only high scoring candidates. Proof is jdesai who got invited at 70 points as an electronics engineer. Otherwise 55 electronics engineers are waiting since 2014. But now 189 has cleared all 60 pointers EOIs for engg professions. So NSW will be left only with 55 pointer engineers. They cant give all invites to IT and accountancy professions. It will come. Competent english guys may face some trouble if EOIs are high in number. They should try PTE as 65 is pretty easy to score and go for 189.


I would like to think they would also invite 70 pointers from stream 2  as they cant give all invites to IT professionals and accountants. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Hold on guys. Engineering professions will be invited too. NSW is actually looking for only high scoring candidates. Proof is jdesai who got invited at 70 points as an electronics engineer. Otherwise 55 electronics engineers are waiting since 2014. But now 189 has cleared all 60 pointers EOIs for engg professions. So NSW will be left only with 55 pointer engineers. They cant give all invites to IT and accountancy professions. It will come. Competent english guys may face some trouble if EOIs are high in number. They should try PTE as 65 is pretty easy to score and go for 189.


Hlo ozpunjabi,
Most of the 55+5 applicants r with competent english.
Maximum candidates with 7 bands reach 60 points to apply for 189.
According to me if 55 pointers game would start then all competent eng applicants will also be invited,
I think experience relevancy will be critical.
Pls comment


----------



## shakil_eee03 (Oct 21, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Hold on guys. Engineering professions will be invited too. NSW is actually looking for only high scoring candidates. Proof is jdesai who got invited at 70 points as an electronics engineer. Otherwise 55 electronics engineers are waiting since 2014. But now 189 has cleared all 60 pointers EOIs for engg professions. So NSW will be left only with 55 pointer engineers. They cant give all invites to IT and accountancy professions. It will come. Competent english guys may face some trouble if EOIs are high in number. They should try PTE as 65 is pretty easy to score and go for 189.


Is there any chance for 55 pointer Electrical Engineers with competent English?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hlo ozpunjabi,
> Most of the 55+5 applicants r with competent english.
> Maximum candidates with 7 bands reach 60 points to apply for 189.
> According to me if 55 pointers game would start then all competent eng applicants will also be invited,
> ...


i am 55 pointer engineer with proficient English.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> I would like to think they would also invite 70 pointers from stream 2  as they cant give all invites to IT professionals and accountants. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


Yeah 70 pointers csol have very good chance too. But again it depends upon occupation.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Guys nobody can tell whether competent english is enough or not. I say go for proficient english because it is easy to get 65 in PTE. Just need some effort.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Only a few lucky ones in rare professions wud get an invitation on 55 + 5 points..All 55 pointers should try to increase their point score either through work ex,English or spouse and that's the only way out


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi,

Anyone waiting for 261311 occupation with 55 Points for NSW nomination.

--------------------------
261311
EOI Lodged: 30-December-2015
NSW Nomination submitted: 30-December-2015
Age-30
IELTS(Overall 8, each 7): 10
Exp - 0
Education- 15


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

andyyangjian said:


> Do you have proficient English result? i.e. IELTS 7 or PTE65


Yes. In fact, just 0.5 points short in writing section to be considered Superior. :juggle:


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Yes. In fact, just 0.5 points short in writing section to be considered Superior. :juggle:


The same thing happened to me as well.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

ashiqcep said:


> Don't worry for your age. Still got lot of time.
> If you get ITA just before your birthday won't be a problem. After invitation EOI get locked.
> 
> I received my ITA just 6 days before my 33rd birth day.


Thanks for your reply Dear,
So it means after got EOI they need till eoi date documents ,it does not matter when we reach 33 or age,
They consider eoi date time ,
isnt it ?

Give you mail id ,


Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Thanks for your reply Dear, So it means after got EOI they need till eoi date documents ,it does not matter when we reach 33 or age, They consider eoi date time , isnt it ? Give you mail id , Thanks


Age matters before ITA, after it becomes irrelevant.


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi..

What is the fees for primary applicant and a dependant spouse in 189 visa..?


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Thanks for your reply Dear,
> So it means after got EOI they need till eoi date documents ,it does not matter when we reach 33 or age,
> They consider eoi date time ,
> isnt it ?
> ...



No.They don't consider EOI time. They consider invitation time.
If you get ITA before your birthday, it's fine.

No matter how long you create EOI, important is DIBP invitation.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

ashiqcep said:


> No.They don't consider EOI time. They consider invitation time.
> If you get ITA before your birthday, it's fine.
> 
> No matter how long you create EOI, important is DIBP invitation.


Thanks a lot .


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Create two separate EOI


Dear Ashiqcep,

Thanks for the guidance.

I can see that you got NSW 190 with 55 points. I have the same points. Accountant (General) and my points breakdown is same as you. Can you please guide me that when can i expect the invitation. 

Thanks!
Suleman


----------



## gringooh (Jan 16, 2016)

ashiqcep said:


> No.They don't consider EOI time. They consider invitation time.
> If you get ITA before your birthday, it's fine.
> 
> No matter how long you create EOI, important is DIBP invitation.


Whan happens if you got ITA after the birthday?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Then they reduce your age point like if 33 crossed then you will get 25 instead 30 points,


----------



## gringooh (Jan 16, 2016)

My IELTS expires in 3 months (3 years). If I got invited to apply for state nomination, and the process for that takes up to 12 weeks before you get state nomination and get invitation to apply for Visa, is my IELTS will be valid or I have to take IELTS again. When would be my final date to take IELTS again?

What happens if my IELTS expires during the process of reviewing the documents for state nomination?


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Need some comments from experts on how much time they are taking presently to issue EOI for 60 points. 

I have total 60 including SS points.

thx
Prash


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> 1.
> Your occupation code should not be in pro rata.
> 
> 2. Apply only in separate EOI
> ...


Thanks Punjabi. I will put separate EOI. My accountant occupation is on pro rata basis. Will I be invited for 489 FS?

I have to withdraw my first EOI or i can go with both 190 and 489 FS?

Thanks


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Thanks Punjabi. I will put separate EOI. My accountant occupation is on pro rata basis. Will I be invited for 489 FS?
> 
> I have to withdraw my first EOI or i can go with both 190 and 489 FS?
> 
> Thanks


You can carry on both EOIs. Pro rata will not be invited as of now for 489FS but this can change in coming months or next year.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hlo ozpunjabi,

Is NSW send invitations today?
How much wait is in 55 pointer engineers's luck.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Day off today. Possibly soon. Nobody can predict.


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello guys.my husband has applied for state sponsorship since oct 2015 as an external auditor.he has 65 points(+5ss).Till now no response from them.
Pls any ideas or opinions on when to expect a nomination?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Shall they completed draw of Jan 22 ,
Still they do not update that draw result ,


Thanks,


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

gringooh said:


> Whan happens if you got ITA after the birthday?


As long as point remains 60 no problem.

It could be 55+5
or 50+10
or 60
or 60+5

You have to make sure minimum 60 points at the time of ITA.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear Ashiqcep,
> 
> Thanks for the guidance.
> 
> ...


Hi Suleman,
Wait until Feb/March or try to improve language points.
Not every occupation is priority for NSW. 
They provide invitation based on occupation and language points .
Some occupation have less applicant than the quota as well as less competition


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

favour28 said:


> Hello guys.my husband has applied for state sponsorship since oct 2015 as an external auditor.he has 65 points(+5ss).Till now no response from them.
> Pls any ideas or opinions on when to expect a nomination?



March/April


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> March/April


Hi ashiqcep,

Best wishes for ur application.
I m too 55+5 Engg technologist waiting for invitation since oct15.
U r lucky u got ur invitation.
As per ur prediction when Engg. Categories will be invited.
Pls comment


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hi ashiqcep,
> 
> Best wishes for ur application.
> I m too 55+5 Engg technologist waiting for invitation since oct15.
> ...



Hi Swarnjeet Saini,

Try to improve your score.
NSW still got lot of invitation to send for this fin. year.
After February hopefully they will start to invite 55 pointers


----------



## denny2710 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 


Would appreciate you inputs on a query i wanted to explore , under which circumstances would one apply for 190 visa over 189 visa , given the ANZCO code is under SOL ?


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

denny2710 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> Would appreciate you inputs on a query i wanted to explore , under which circumstances would one apply for 190 visa over 189 visa , given the ANZCO code is under SOL ?


Its all depends on point, for example:
SOL + 60 point= 189
SOL+ 55/60/65 point= 190
CSOL+55/60/65/70/75=190


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Dear Ozpanjabi,

EOI will update automatically like age or exp will reach ,
Or else we need to update manually,

Pls ans ,

Thanks,


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Dear Ozpanjabi,
> 
> EOI will update automatically like age or exp will reach ,
> Or else we need to update manually,
> ...


Automatically.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

denny2710 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Would appreciate you inputs on a query i wanted to explore , under which circumstances would one apply for 190 visa over 189 visa , given the ANZCO code is under SOL ?


This can help you.
Hey
I have seen that the trend to apply SS i.e. SC190 (mainly for NSW) even though one is already eligible for 189 is increasing. Many thinks that it will expedite the process of PR because 190 is priority 3 and 189 is priority 4 visa. But in actual case SC190 usually slow down the invitation process by 2-3 months and hence the overall PR and applicant also has to spend more. For instance, many people with 60+5 points for NSW are waiting for invitation from 3 months and once they get the invitation they will have to pay additional 300AUD fees and wait for 4-12 weeks for approval from NSW. After this they can apply visa which practically gets processed in same time as 189. But they end up wasting more time for invitation and also pay more fees. So it is not advisable to apply SS if one can get invited for 189 in 2 months or so. So I am listing some points here which might help to judge whether one should apply 190 or 189 which are open for discussion.

One should not apply for 190 if:
1. Occupation ceiling for one's occupation is filled 40% or less by end of December. In this case chances for invitation under sc189 are faster than sc190.
2. If waiting time for one's occupation in sc189 is less than two months. This can be checked from previous invitation rounds.
3. For most non pro rata occupations if one is making 60 points under sc189 then it is definitely the first choice.
4. If you have no real commitment to live in the state who sponsors you. This no doubts is just a moral commitment but Australian government may change stance anytime and may cause trouble later on for getting citizenship. This has happened for Canada already.

One should apply for 190 if:
1. Occupation is in pro rata and so it will not get invited at 60-65 points. This is the case for ICT business analysts, 2613 group and Accountants.
2. If one is falling short by 5 points for 189 i.e. total points are 55.
3. If your spouse's occupation is in CSOL list and so you cannot claim 5 points under SC189 then one can opt for 190. In this case total points will get increase by 10 (55 + 5 (Spouse) + 5 (SS) for 190 and so invitation will come sooner.
4. If primary applicant's occupation is in CSOL list then of course 190 is the only option.

So please keep the above points in mind before making a decision because due to this changing scenario many genuine 55 pointers are waiting from over 6 months for invitations. Getting 190 invitation and not applying visa for it also slow down the process for 55 pointers. In the end, of course, it is one's discretion to make decision but it is not benefiting them either if they can get 189 faster.

Most of these points are also true for 489 FS applicants at 70 points.

Regards


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

I would also like to tell you guys that NSW has stopped giving letters of release. Please refer to attachment below.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hlo ozpunjabi,
> 
> Is NSW send invitations today?
> How much wait is in 55 pointer engineers's luck.


NSW is inviting high pointers whose already having chance for SC189, ignoring 55 pointers like us who are shortage of 5 point and really need support from the State to cover that. As it is the reality, then what is the purpose of SC190 system.....Either DIBP should delete sc190 visa or they should instruct NSW authority to modify their selection process..... Otherwise, 55 pointers will be waiting for the unknown period of time with full of tension and uncertainty..... I'm here at NSW since October-2014 and still now don't know whether they will really call or not...


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

ee_sajib said:


> NSW is inviting high pointers whose already having chance for SC189, ignoring 55 pointers like us who are shortage of 5 point and really need support from the State to cover that. As it is the reality, then what is the purpose of SC190 system.....Either DIBP should delete sc190 visa or they should instruct NSW authority to modify their selection process..... Otherwise, 55 pointers will be waiting for the unknown period of time with full of tension and uncertainty..... I'm here at NSW since October-2014 and still now don't know whether they will really call or not...


Indeed, in my misery, I have written the same idea over and over again on these boards. Unfortunately, there is little sense to be found in subclass 190, or at least NSW SS. It seems 189 and 190 are directly competing for the same applicants who are eligible for both visa classes anyway. NSW nominates a 70 point applicant, gives him/her an extra 5 points, while the very same applicant would have been invited for 189 a few days later with 70 points anyway. What is also peculiar is as to why are some candidates submitting so many EOIs? :noidea:


----------



## rohan6682 (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes u r right.. I too got invite on 15th Jan.. I am from stream 2 with 70 points



hasn01 said:


> I would like to think they would also invite 70 pointers from stream 2  as they cant give all invites to IT professionals and accountants. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

rohan6682 said:


> Yes u r right.. I too got invite on 15th Jan.. I am from stream 2 with 70 points


Great congrats ! can you please let me know your points breakdown and occupation ?

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Indeed, in my misery, I have written the same idea over and over again on these boards. Unfortunately, there is little sense to be found in subclass 190, or at least NSW SS. It seems 189 and 190 are directly competing for the same applicants who are eligible for both visa classes anyway. NSW nominates a 70 point applicant, gives him/her an extra 5 points, while the very same applicant would have been invited for 189 a few days later with 70 points anyway. What is also peculiar is as to why are some candidates submitting so many EOIs? :noidea:


People can submit double EOIs, you can't stop them...they do not think better for others...but, it is the responsibility of authority to select the right candidate who is logically fit for the state sponsorship...In fact, NSW is now doing exact the same thing what DIBP is doing for SC189...I think NSW should change their selection attitude or they should change the visa category name as "NSW SC189" instead of currently SC190.


----------



## rohan6682 (Oct 21, 2014)

Financial Investment Advisor

Age - 25
Education - 15
Ielts - 10
Work - 15
SS - 5



hasn01 said:


> Great congrats ! can you please let me know your points breakdown and occupation ?
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

rohan6682 said:


> Financial Investment Advisor
> 
> Age - 25
> Education - 15
> ...


Many congrats ! I have the same occupation and same point score just that i have 30 for age and 10 for experience .... that is great news indeed ... i am keeping my hopes high now !

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> Many congrats ! I have the same occupation and same point score just that i have 30 for age and 10 for experience .... that is great news indeed ... i am keeping my hopes high now ! Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


Surely youll be invited soon. No doubts.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Can we apply EOI for more than one sub class lkke 190 and 489 .... ??


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hlo ozpunjabi,
> 
> Is NSW send invitations today?
> How much wait is in 55 pointer engineers's luck.


Swarnjeet i am also an engineer and waiting for invitation (NSW190)... No updates from their side...


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

*NSW sponsorship Approval*

No Luck any Approvals today :juggle::juggle:


----------



## HasibJadoon (Aug 25, 2015)

*Waiting for Approval for NSW*



Vineethgaddam said:


> No Luck any Approvals today :juggle::juggle:


I am also waiting for approval :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> Automatically.



Thanks, 
Dear ozpunjabi, 

Understood, 
As eoi count 365 days a year as per exp days, 
Once 2920 days completed for 8 years exp then auto will be reached 8 years slot, 
Isnt it, 
One more doubt, 
In acs they wrote after jan 2008 exp counted, shall they consider jan 2008 month as started date in exp letter is 05/01/2008-dd. Mm. Yyyy


Thanks,


----------



## Alexism (Jun 12, 2015)

I got my nomination approval today. Applied from 9/12 as G.Accountant.


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

C


Alexism said:


> I got my nomination approval today. Applied from 9/12 as G.Accountant.


congrats Alexism


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Thanks,
> Dear ozpunjabi,
> 
> Understood,
> ...


It will count year wise instead of days. 
Not sure about acs experience. Someone from ACS may reply here. Moreover in their technical support blog also they have cleared this thing.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> NSW is inviting high pointers whose already having chance for SC189, ignoring 55 pointers like us who are shortage of 5 point and really need support from the State to cover that. As it is the reality, then what is the purpose of SC190 system.....Either DIBP should delete sc190 visa or they should instruct NSW authority to modify their selection process..... Otherwise, 55 pointers will be waiting for the unknown period of time with full of tension and uncertainty..... I'm here at NSW since October-2014 and still now don't know whether they will really call or not...


Bro,
Why not you trying to improve your score?
I will be in BD in mid February. contact with me if you need any help.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Surely youll be invited soon. No doubts.


Thanks !


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

rohan6682 said:


> Financial Investment Advisor
> 
> Age - 25
> Education - 15
> ...


Please also let me know your EOI date of effect.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi,

Anyone invited for ICT BA with 60+5 SS points. I have been waiting since 14th September now. 

Regards


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Bro,
> Why not you trying to improve your score?
> I will be in BD in mid February. contact with me if you need any help.


Thank you bro for your advise. Actually, it is too tough to score 7 in each module of IELTS here in BD. I think 5-10 percent can score that after multiple attempts. Besides, it is not easy for the people like me to keep carrying IELTS practice continually maintaining job and family life apparently. Also, there was no provision of taking PTE here in BD. However, it is hopeful that eventually PTE has been started here from the last October and now I am trying to get prepare myself for it. hopefully, staring of March, I will take PTE.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Alexism said:


> I got my nomination approval today. Applied from 9/12 as G.Accountant.


Congrats!)


----------



## pavan4u (Nov 5, 2015)

What's wrong with NSW guys. Not even a single new invitation in the month of Jan for accountants (221111). It's really frustrating because there is no chance of getting 189 due to huge backlog


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Andrey,

Any guess about ICT BA Invites.

Regards
Sushil


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Guys,

Any invite from NSW today?

Have been waiting from more than a month now.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

auseager said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any invite from NSW today?
> 
> Have been waiting from more than a month now.


No invites


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Hi Andrey, Any guess about ICT BA Invites. Regards Sushil


I gave up predicting, NSW acts according to their priorities so no predictions are possible...


----------



## shalu.yadav (Oct 9, 2015)

*Financial Investment Adviser*

Hi Rohan6682,

Can share your occupation code under which your skill got assessed. As per my understanding your occupation should be in SOL or CSOL list and I couldn't find Financial Investment Adviser in SOL or CSOL list. 
It will be great help for me as i worked in India with ICICI group for 5 years.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

shalu.yadav said:


> Hi Rohan6682,
> 
> Can share your occupation code under which your skill got assessed. As per my understanding your occupation should be in SOL or CSOL list and I couldn't find Financial Investment Adviser in SOL or CSOL list.
> It will be great help for me as i worked in India with ICICI group for 5 years.


Code for FIA is 222311. Its on CSOL but not on SOL.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I gave up predicting, NSW acts according to their priorities so no predictions are possible...


U are absolutely correct Brother. You are a good motivator, keep motivating.

Regards
Sushil


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Dear Ozpunjabi,

In acs they count experience month to month basis ,if exp was 01/01/2012 to 15/07/2012 means they counted 6 months ,
So what about remain 15 days ,
It is not countable ever or else in eoi will insert to date to from date so eoi consider full experience like 6 months 15 days....................
Because I had many days like that and if I count that days then 1 month 15 days will be added in my total exp ,

Pls comments,

Thanks,


----------



## rohan6682 (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes it's in CSOL.. Can u pls clarify u were with ICICI Bank or ICICI Securities





shalu.yadav said:


> Hi Rohan6682,
> 
> Can share your occupation code under which your skill got assessed. As per my understanding your occupation should be in SOL or CSOL list and I couldn't find Financial Investment Adviser in SOL or CSOL list.
> It will be great help for me as i worked in India with ICICI group for 5 years.


----------



## Keldogga (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi guys. I have a question in regards to the NSW 190.
My occupation is Accounting and only have 65 points (Incuding SS+5) and ofcourse still waiting now.
My visa is going to be expired early March.
What if I manage to get a job offer from NSW as an Accountant, will it helps in the process? 
Thanks.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Keldogga said:


> Hi guys. I have a question in regards to the NSW 190.
> My occupation is Accounting and only have 65 points (Incuding SS+5) and ofcourse still waiting now.
> My visa is going to be expired early March.
> What if I manage to get a job offer from NSW as an Accountant, will it helps in the process?
> Thanks.


A job offer can speed up the process of nomination but not the invitation.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Ict ba 65 points doe -24/11 /15 , no news so far :-(


----------



## Keldogga (Jan 14, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> A job offer can speed up the process of nomination but not the invitation.


Thanks for your reply engineer20!
Can you tell me more about the nomination and invitation? I am not really clear with these 2 ideas. 

So you are saying they might pick up my case earlier to check but not necessary to have an invitation before my visa expired?  because my point is too low for the queue...

Thank you!


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Guys just got home from work and got my NSW approval n 190invite:
I thank God for this..........


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> Guys just got home from work and got my NSW approval n 190invite: I thank God for this..........


Congrats!)


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> Guys just got home from work and got my NSW approval n 190invite:
> 
> I thank God for this..........



Congrats bro
It would have come in the morning?

What occupation 
Stream 1 or stream 2?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

It seems to me that probably NSW is going to implement another new selection process from February, that's why currently they are not inviting any people, even they did not invite anyone last couple of weeks. It is my prediction only, because last February NSW has started the present ongoing selection process... Following the last February's trend, may be from now on, they can move to another new selection process...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> It seems to me that probably NSW is going to implement another new selection process from February, that's why currently they are not inviting any people, even they did not invite anyone last couple of weeks. It is my prediction only, because last February NSW has started the present ongoing selection process... Following the last February's trend, may be from now on, they can move to another new selection process...


 I do not agree, the fact is: NSW system is the most efficient of all systems i have seen (other countries including).

They invite ONLY those who they consider needed by NSW. Yes it is not going to satisfy and make happy aspirants who are not being invited, but immigration is not a "right" its a competitive process - and when requirements set by NSW and applicants do match - it generates the invite, isn't it perfect? 

I know that many people are waiting and really want to get an invite... I have been there too, but looking at opportunity to immigrate as at a given right is wrong, its not the system fault  No offense to anyone - just honest facts.


----------



## denny2710 (Jan 17, 2016)

thank you so much for your detailed response , this helps immensely.

Regards,
Denny


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I do not agree, the fact is: NSW system is the most efficient of all systems i have seen (other countries including).
> 
> They invite ONLY those who they consider needed by NSW. Yes it is not going to satisfy and make happy aspirants who are not being invited, but immigration is not a "right" its a competitive process - and when requirements set by NSW and applicants do match - it generates the invite, isn't it perfect?
> 
> I know that many people are waiting and really want to get an invite... I have been there too, but looking at opportunity to immigrate as at a given right is wrong, its not the system fault  No offense to anyone - just honest facts.


I completely agree with you andrey

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus (May 28, 2015)

Hey andrey 

Need your view point for my occupation code:225412

I cannot see if anyone has applied under this code in last few years
Cant find 1 successful applicant for my occupation through out forum..

It's still is on CSOL

possibilities in

Stream 2 (high points ) NSW

SUPPLEMENTARY LIST 85 points SA


Should I hope anything positive 

I am done with 65 points
And fighting against PTE to get my next 20 points


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> I do not agree, the fact is: NSW system is the most efficient of all systems i have seen (other countries including).
> 
> They invite ONLY those who they consider needed by NSW. Yes it is not going to satisfy and make happy aspirants who are not being invited, but immigration is not a "right" its a competitive process - and when requirements set by NSW and applicants do match - it generates the invite, isn't it perfect?
> 
> I know that many people are waiting and really want to get an invite... I have been there too, but looking at opportunity to immigrate as at a given right is wrong, its not the system fault   No offense to anyone - just honest facts.


But NSW has the right to improve the efficiency more higher than it is now, updated and improved to select in more efficient way. Hasn't they? That is why the selection process change time to time, even when the selection process looks perfect to us.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Vakymy said:


> Guys just got home from work and got my NSW approval n 190invite:
> I thank God for this..........


Congratulations. When are you going to lodge the visa ? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rohan6682 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi everyone.. Is there any link where I can check timelines for visa 190 after lodgement..

Any Google docs link will also help


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rohan6682 said:


> Hi everyone.. Is there any link where I can check timelines for visa 190 after lodgement.. Any Google docs link will also help


Yes. I will pm.


----------



## rohan6682 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi everyone

Where can I check timelines for visa 190 after lodgement, any google docs link will also work

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hey andrey Need your view point for my occupation code:225412 I cannot see if anyone has applied under this code in last few years Cant find 1 successful applicant for my occupation through out forum.. It's still is on CSOL possibilities in Stream 2 (high points ) NSW SUPPLEMENTARY LIST 85 points SA Should I hope anything positive I am done with 65 points And fighting against PTE to get my next 20 points


I think with 85 points chances are good - As long as it is CSOL. 

Good luck with PTE - i have had 9 attempts in both PTE and IELTS, i know how hArd it is.


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Congrats bro
> It would have come in the morning?
> 
> What occupation
> Stream 1 or stream 2?


Stream 1 i guess and i am a developer programmer 261312


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulations. When are you going to lodge the visa ? :fingerscrossed:


Thanks. Currently booking for my medicals and arranging for PCC as well...my challenge is form80.....as soon as i am done with preparation of all docs required, i will lodge immediately.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> But NSW has the right to improve the efficiency more higher than it is now, updated and improved to select in more efficient way. Hasn't they? That is why the selection process change time to time, even when the selection process looks perfect to us.


Theoretically they can change anything - in practice, however, only the time will show what they will actually change


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Guys...if an occupation is not currently listed in CSOL LIST for NSW..does that mean they not considering it at all or they have very less opportunity for that code and don't want to mention it?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> Guys...if an occupation is not currently listed in CSOL LIST for NSW..does that mean they not considering it at all or they have very less opportunity for that code and don't want to mention it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




Sometimes they add/remove anzsco codes, depending on the demand for one, if it is currently not listed it means you will not be invited, however, it does not mean it will not be re-listed/added later on.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Sometimes they add/remove anzsco codes, depending on the demand for one, if it is currently not listed it means you will not be invited, however, it does not mean it will not be re-listed/added later on.


thanks andrey...the situation seems like that..SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR is not open anywhere... Is there any time line?
Just hoping they don't count year from January to December.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> thanks andrey...the situation seems like that..SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR is not open anywhere... Is there any time line?
> Just hoping they don't count year from January to December.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


They can update the list at any time during the year, usually it is July when they make major changes and publish new SOL and CSOL.


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> Stream 1 i guess and i am a developer programmer 261312


Congrats Dude i also got same date invite and applied on 5/12 only but no approval yet i am bit worried now


----------



## mike04 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hay guys!!
I have a confusion regarding EOI. Does EOI freezes once you receive a NSW (state invite) or it freezes after state nomination?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mike04 said:


> Hay guys!! I have a confusion regarding EOI. Does EOI freezes once you receive a NSW (state invite) or it freezes after state nomination?


After you get ITA


----------



## mike04 (Aug 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> After you get ITA


Thanks!! Andrey for your very quick response. I am not good with short forms. Does ITA means approval from state?? or just invitation


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mike04 said:


> Thanks!! Andrey for your very quick response. I am not good with short forms. Does ITA means approval from state?? or just invitation


Approval


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

*NSW sponsorship Approval*

Hohoooh Finally Got my Approval from NSW 

The Wait is over


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

mike04 said:


> Thanks!! Andrey for your very quick response. I am not good with short forms. Does ITA means approval from state?? or just invitation


Invitation from DIBP describing all information- how many dependents, what documents need to upload and time frame is 60 days time.
Once u get this document then you know this is ITA


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Hohoooh Finally Got my Approval from NSW
> 
> The Wait is over


Congrats mate.....now prepare documentation fast and submit then we wait for grant.....


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Hohoooh Finally Got my Approval from NSW
> 
> The Wait is over


Congrats mate! 
You must be so relieved!
Hopefully while waiting, you've already prepared all documents so your 190 application is ready to submit.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Guys,

Any invitation today? I see one Biomedical Engineer with 55+5 on the tracker.


----------



## Anna718 (Jan 25, 2016)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Hohoooh Finally Got my Approval from NSW
> 
> The Wait is over


Congratez Vineethgaddam, looks like I am the only one waiting for the approval now :confused2:


NSW Invite: 03/12/2015 
NSW Nomination Application: 04/12/2015
NSW Approval: ???


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

Congratulations.... Best of luck..

I am still waiting for my approval.. Submitted on 15/01/2016



Vineethgaddam said:


> Hohoooh Finally Got my Approval from NSW
> 
> The Wait is over


----------



## Oz_Jmd (Jul 10, 2015)

I am also in Queue... 




Anna718 said:


> Congratez Vineethgaddam, looks like I am the only one waiting for the approval now :confused2:
> 
> 
> NSW Invite: 03/12/2015
> ...


----------



## shalu.yadav (Oct 9, 2015)

rohan6682 said:


> Yes it's in CSOL.. Can u pls clarify u were with ICICI Bank or ICICI Securities


I was working with ICICI Prudential Life Insurance in operations department. I worked as an insurance underwriter as well as financial adviser also. 

One question to ask you, you got invite under 190 or 489, because 2222311, is in CSOL list but which regional area is giving PR. I am ready to move these regional areas also. 

Can you share your details...

Thanks


----------



## eldhose joy (Jan 21, 2016)

my really worry is why there is no update on skill select of 22nd Jan invitation round. thats disturbing.


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

You will be notified by an email jf tgere srr any points change. You need to update your EOI if you want to upgrade your VISA type. For example, from 489 to 190...




arpanpatel78692 said:


> Dear Ozpanjabi,
> 
> EOI will update automatically like age or exp will reach ,
> Or else we need to update manually,
> ...


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> Guys...if an occupation is not currently listed in CSOL LIST for NSW..does that mean they not considering it at all or they have very less opportunity for that code and don't want to mention it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


NSW may invite you under stream 2.


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> Guys just got home from work and got my NSW approval n 190invite:
> I thank God for this..........


Congrats Mate. I didn't even get the invite yet..


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Hohoooh Finally Got my Approval from NSW
> 
> The Wait is over


Congrats buddy..


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

Guys, 

Any idea how long will NSW take to invite , it's been more than a month now that I submitted my EOI.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

auseager said:


> Guys, Any idea how long will NSW take to invite , it's been more than a month now that I submitted my EOI.


Some people are waiting for 18+ months here...


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Some people are waiting for 18+ months here...


OMG.. just for the invite??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

auseager said:


> OMG.. just for the invite??


Depending on the points, but some 55+ 5 pointers - yes, just for an invite.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

auseager said:


> OMG.. just for the invite??


well it is not "just an invite", it is THE INVITE"


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Depending on the points, but some 55+ 5 pointers - yes, just for an invite.


Oh ok. For 65 pointers including SS (2613XX), any max time limit observed so far in your exp?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

auseager said:


> Oh ok. For 65 pointers including SS (2613XX), any max time limit observed so far in your exp?


You should look at the tracker to get an idea. Because your pte scores are 65, you will be last in line of all eois in your occupation with 65 including ss, so you may have to wait for another few months.


----------



## auseager (Nov 9, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> You should look at the tracker to get an idea. Because your pte scores are 65, you will be last in line of all eois in your occupation with 65 including ss, so you may have to wait for another few months.


You are saying I will have better chances if I score 79 in PTE. Isn't it?


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> well it is not "just an invite", it is THE INVITE"


Does getting an Invite from NSW mean your visa is sure shot and only a matter of time or they can still reject your application? 

I dont know the process for Victoria but I have seen people on the forum get a rejection from Victoria.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> Does getting an Invite from NSW mean your visa is sure shot and only a matter of time or they can still reject your application?
> 
> I dont know the process for Victoria but I have seen people on the forum get a rejection from Victoria.


By no means it's a sure shot. 
Getting an invite is just the first stage. 
You still have to apply for NSW nomination. 
Then, after nomination approval, you have to submit application to DIBP. 
Only DIBP has the authority to grant you the PR visa.
So, DIBP can reject your application even if NSW already approves it.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

**** (guess). No single invite this month. What is going on?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Steiger said:


> **** (guess). No single invite this month. What is going on?


Last year also they did not invite but they issued 16 nomination February and then they blasted.This year they will send more as less then 1000 nominations granted this year till January compare to last year which was 2000 granted.So be hope full.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Steiger said:


> **** (guess). No single invite this month. What is going on?


somebody from other forum was invited under stream 2.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Last year also they did not invite but they issued 16 nomination February and then they blasted.This year they will send more as less then 1000 nominations granted this year till January compare to last year which was 2000 granted.So be hope full.


So last year they blasted invites starting in March? Or February?


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

I am completing my 3years work experience now. Is it approved by immi. I already have acs assessment.

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

romero2005 said:


> I am completing my 3years work experience now. Is it approved by immi. I already have acs assessment. Sent from my HTC Desire 816


Are you in the sane job as when ACS was done?


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> Does getting an Invite from NSW mean your visa is sure shot and only a matter of time or they can still reject your application?
> 
> I dont know the process for Victoria but I have seen people on the forum get a rejection from Victoria.


last time NSW and VIC has almost the same procedures in nominating for state sponsorship. the applicant will submit his application and the state will do the evaluation. an applicant can do this without a need for any invitation.

but NSW revised their system. now, they are the one who will decide whom to invite for nomination. once you are invited, they will just verify the points you claim on your EOI by submitting your supporting documents. if there is no problem, then they will sponsor you and get DIBP invitation to apply visa. visa approval will depend on how you can support all your claims with DIBP.

VIC has a high rejection rate because of their system that anybody can submit application. I was also rejected by VIC. they do not just look on your EOI points but evaluates your skills and experience to find if it is suitable to the state's current requirements.


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

Actually i did professional year. So i can get acs done without showing work experience. Now i have 3 years completed and i can show that as well. Do i need to show my work experience to acs as well for approval.

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> last time NSW and VIC has almost the same procedures in nominating for state sponsorship. the applicant will submit his application and the state will do the evaluation. an applicant can do this without a need for any invitation.
> 
> but NSW revised their system. now, they are the one who will decide whom to invite for nomination. once you are invited, they will just verify the points you claim on your EOI by submitting your supporting documents. if there is no problem, then they will sponsor you and get DIBP invitation to apply visa. visa approval will depend on how you can support all your claims with DIBP.
> 
> VIC has a high rejection rate because of their system that anybody can submit application. I was also rejected by VIC. they do not just look on your EOI points but evaluates your skills and experience to find if it is suitable to the state's current requirements.


Thanks for the detailed reply. That would mean that unless someone has a false claim regarding skills assesment or points, invariably they would get through both the stages. While in case of vistoria the assesment is more subjective. They may think that one has all the points and all just that they dont find the resume impressive. Am I correct?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> Guys...if an occupation is not currently listed in CSOL LIST for NSW..does that mean they not considering it at all or they have very less opportunity for that code and don't want to mention it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


They may consider your EOI but usually at high points. At end of the year you may get invited.


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi Team, Could you please let me how long it takes to process Subclass 190 PR NSW?
As per the calculation my score is 60. I had applied in Oct 2015, still EOI status is submitted.

Your response is much appreciated.

Regards,
GC


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

AUVisa said:


> Hi Team, Could you please let me how long it takes to process Subclass 190 PR NSW?
> As per the calculation my score is 60. I had applied in Oct 2015, still EOI status is submitted.
> 
> Your response is much appreciated.
> ...


I applied on 6th march 2015

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

When did you get invitation romero2005 ?


----------



## Anna718 (Jan 25, 2016)

Oz_Jmd said:


> I am also in Queue...


Hi,


When did you submit your application for approval?


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

1st Oct 2015


----------



## Anna718 (Jan 25, 2016)

AUVisa said:


> 1st Oct 2015


In the queue for invitation from state government or approval since 1 Oct?


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

Submitted my EOI application on 1st Oct 2015. The status is still Submitted.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

romero2005 said:


> I applied on 6th march 2015
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816


Hi,


As eoi count 365 days a year as per exp days, 
Once 2920 days completed for 8 years exp then automatically it will be reached 8 years slot, 
Isnt it, 
One more doubt, 
In acs they wrote after jan 2008 exp counted, shall they consider jan 2008 month as started date in exp letter is 05/01/2008-dd. Mm. Yyyy


Thanks,


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

Srill waiting bro

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## Aakash89 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi guys. What is stream 1 and stream 2 ?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

romero2005 said:


> Srill waiting bro
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816


Hi Remero2005

Pls comments if you know ,

Hi,


As eoi count 365 days a year as per exp days, 
Once 2920 days completed for 8 years exp then automatically it will be reached 8 years slot, 
Isnt it, 
One more doubt, 
In acs they wrote after jan 2008 exp counted, shall they consider jan 2008 month as started date in exp letter is 05/01/2008-dd. Mm. Yyyy


Thanks,


----------



## HEAT-AAM (Sep 22, 2015)

Experts,
I’ve received the approval on invitation and I am moving on to lodge my 190 application … Most of my documents are ready however I’ve noticed some people taking about form 80 . I couldn’t see where is that form will be required …. I checked the check list requirement and couldn’t find it. 
Please advise.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

fill it and attach it before hand , it stops delays . 



HEAT-AAM said:


> Experts,
> I’ve received the approval on invitation and I am moving on to lodge my 190 application … Most of my documents are ready however I’ve noticed some people taking about form 80 . I couldn’t see where is that form will be required …. I checked the check list requirement and couldn’t find it.
> Please advise.


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

mukeshsharma said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> 
> fill it and attach it before hand , it stops delays .


Do we need to submit this doc before recv invitation. How we do that

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

Vakymy said:


> Congrats mate.....now prepare documentation fast and submit then we wait for grant.....[/QUOy
> 
> 
> Thanks already submitted the visa and all documents also uploaded


----------



## Vineethgaddam (Oct 13, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> Congrats mate!
> You must be so relieved!
> Hopefully while waiting, you've already prepared all documents so your 190 application is ready to submit.



Yeah man so much this waiting literally killed me everyday i was checking email and EOI 

just a quick question do i have to fill two form 80 for partner and for me or only one is enough


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Can anyone please update me thay how we can get updates about NSW Eoi or Visa invites updates ...?? Is there any link to check NSW 190 EOI status.... I have check Immitracker but did not signup there.... Is there any other mean?? Please help me


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

What documents we need to submit after getting Visa invitation for NSW 190. Please tell me or quote me from some old post. I need to prepare documents before that. Thanks


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Steiger said:


> **** (guess). No single invite this month. What is going on?


Where did you check this about invitation status or rounds information.... Please share the link or P.M me


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Hi Remero2005
> 
> Pls comments if you know ,
> 
> ...


I think yes...... but check it online(EOI system). also u have to prove it.


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Where did you check this about invitation status or rounds information.... Please share the link or P.M me


pls do same...how do u know this


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Invitation to apply from NSW*

Hi guys!

I never check my emails early morning but today when i woke up at 6 i just checked my gmail and was shocked to see an ITA from NSW !!! Just got it 1 hour back.

Got 2 weeks to apply. Any advise on the Do's and Dont's? This forum has always been my daily life. Always login now and then atleast 6 to 7 times a day. 

The email is from digital services with subject line invitation to apply.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I never check my emails early morning but today when i woke up at 6 i just checked my gmail and was shocked to see an ITA from NSW !!! Just got it 1 hour back.
> 
> ...


Prepare your documents (check NSW website) to be uploaded once you submit and pay your NSW SS application. But you can also wait for another round of visa 189 invites since it will be 14 days from now before NSW ITA expires.


----------



## nswexpat (Apr 28, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I never check my emails early morning but today when i woke up at 6 i just checked my gmail and was shocked to see an ITA from NSW !!! Just got it 1 hour back.
> 
> ...


many many congratss,, hoping to get the same feeling soon,,


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I never check my emails early morning but today when i woke up at 6 i just checked my gmail and was shocked to see an ITA from NSW !!! Just got it 1 hour back.
> 
> ...


THen why haven't I got the invitation? Maybe due to work experience. T.T Same points Same English!


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I received invitation from NSW this morning through mail ! It was a pleasant surprise as I had applied EOI just 4 days ago [25/01/2016] with 65 points.

And, congratulations to ravikiran7070 ! By the way, do you see any entry in the 'Correspondence' tab in EOI? I don't see yet. What was your EOI date?

This forum has been of great help , thanks a lot all.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Vineethgaddam said:


> Yeah man so much this waiting literally killed me everyday i was checking email and EOI
> 
> just a quick question do i have to fill two form 80 for partner and for me or only one is enough


In my case, CO requested both my wife and me to fill form 80.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

snb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received invitation from NSW this morning through mail ! It was a pleasant surprise as I had applied EOI just 4 days ago [25/01/2016] with 65 points.
> 
> ...


Seriously, what is your point breakdown? I don't understand why I haven't received the email


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Seriously, what is your point breakdown? I don't understand why I haven't received the email


Hi Steiger,

Age: 25, Exp: 10 , PTE: 10 , Education: 15 . Total : 60+5

I think experience must have been a factor in your case. But, I am sure you will get ITA soon


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

snb said:


> Hi Steiger,
> 
> Age: 25, Exp: 10 , PTE: 10 , Education: 15 . Total : 60+5
> 
> I think experience must have been a factor in your case. But, I am sure you will get ITA soon


Okay your experience makes sense ! GOod luck with your future endeavour.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Okay your experience makes sense ! GOod luck with your future endeavour.


I guess yeah experience might have been the case. But dude you are going to get in soon.

Just a matter of time.. Pretty weird though they don't disclose clearly the selection criteria. 

ATB Man.. looking to see you post the good news soon


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> In my case, CO requested both my wife and me to fill form 80.


Form 80 should be filled by you and spouse since you realize your siblings n parents arent the same and you could want to sponsor family in future


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

*55+5 pointer *

Both SC189 and NSW are invititng 60 pointers 
2613xx guys please just wait till 19th February round before applying for visa(DIBP) - go ahead with the invitation though, but if possible please be patient till feb rounds. All the best!!!


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Next round is on 19th feb?? It can be before that also. May be even before completion of 14 days.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Next round is on 19th feb?? It can be before that also. May be even before completion of 14 days.


No, next round is on 5th Feb and then the 19th Feb round. I meant wait till 2 rounds before applying for visa 
Hope it clarifies


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> No, next round is on 5th Feb and then the 19th Feb round. I meant wait till 2 rounds before applying for visa
> Hope it clarifies


Right.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

snb said:


> Hi Steiger,
> 
> Age: 25, Exp: 10 , PTE: 10 , Education: 15 . Total : 60+5
> 
> I think experience must have been a factor in your case. But, I am sure you will get ITA soon


Hey snb...
How is it possible to have experience of 5 years if you are only 25.
Have you been working for 5 yrs and when did you started in 20 yrs of age??


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Rehan77 said:


> No, next round is on 5th Feb and then the 19th Feb round. I meant wait till 2 rounds before applying for visa
> Hope it clarifies


Rehan where did you get this information about rounds please share the link


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Much to my surprise, I received an invitation from NSW today. I couldn't be happier - the wait has been worth it. Here are my details:

Civil Engineer (55+5)
EOI: 06/07/2015
Age: 30 points
IELTS: 10 points (9,9,7.5,8.5)
Qualifications: 15 points
SS: 5 points

I couldn't be more joyous, but wish everyone, who still needs it, Good Luck!! I need luck too.. the process is not over.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Hey snb...
> How is it possible to have experience of 5 years if you are only 25.
> Have you been working for 5 yrs and when did you started in 20 yrs of age??


Bro,
He mentioned his point for age not his actual age.
Definitely he is over 33 years old.
Don't be so restless. Study more to understand the points system.

Thanks


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Much to my surprise, I received an invitation from NSW today. I couldn't be happier - the wait has been worth it. Here are my details:
> 
> Civil Engineer (55+5)
> EOI: 06/07/2015
> ...


Great man! Congrats !!


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Much to my surprise, I received an invitation from NSW today. I couldn't be happier - the wait has been worth it. Here are my details:
> 
> Civil Engineer (55+5)
> EOI: 06/07/2015
> ...


Congrats! it has been a long wait for you!


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

snb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received invitation from NSW this morning through mail ! It was a pleasant surprise as I had applied EOI just 4 days ago [25/01/2016] with 65 points.
> 
> ...


You wont see any entry in your EOI if you got an invitation from NSW.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Much to my surprise, I received an invitation from NSW today. I couldn't be happier - the wait has been worth it. Here are my details: Civil Engineer (55+5) EOI: 06/07/2015 Age: 30 points IELTS: 10 points (9,9,7.5,8.5) Qualifications: 15 points SS: 5 points I couldn't be more joyous, but wish everyone, who still needs it, Good Luck!! I need luck too.. the process is not over.



Hurrayyyy!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited! Dont forget to update your details!)))


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Much to my surprise, I received an invitation from NSW today. I couldn't be happier - the wait has been worth it. Here are my details:
> 
> Civil Engineer (55+5)
> EOI: 06/07/2015
> ...


happy for you mate... i used to noticed ur frustation and now here u r in happy mood...
i hope i also get it too


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Congrats to all those who have been invited


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Much to my surprise, I received an invitation from NSW today. I couldn't be happier - the wait has been worth it. Here are my details:
> 
> Civil Engineer (55+5)
> EOI: 06/07/2015
> ...


I m really very happy for you ozengineer. Congrats bro.


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Guys, please use ANZSCO/SOL codes so that experts can provide more accurate information.

**Mobile app doesn't display signature (if timelines are mentioned under signature).



AUVisa said:


> Hi Team, Could you please let me how long it takes to process Subclass 190 PR NSW?
> As per the calculation my score is 60. I had applied in Oct 2015, still EOI status is submitted.
> 
> Your response is much appreciated.
> ...


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Thanks mates. I wish all the best of luck to everyone here.

As some of you have noticed, I tend to get quite emotional in some of my posts. Even though I have finally received the nomination myself, the emotions haven't gone anywhere and the journey is not over yet. 

I have come to realisation that there's no altruism here in the game of skilled visas and everyone keeps fighting for themselves and their families. It is understandable. However, I want to keep fighting against uninformed decisions (such as 70 point engineers applying for 189 and all the possible 190 options), as they do affect everyone here. Treat each other good in this game. If there's a possibility, no matter how small, to make someone else's journey less stressful, do it!


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Thanks mates. I wish all the best of luck to everyone here.
> 
> As some of you have noticed, I tend to get quite emotional in some of my posts. Even though I have finally received the nomination myself, the emotions haven't gone anywhere and the journey is not over yet.
> 
> I have come to realisation that there's no altruism here in the game of skilled visas and everyone keeps fighting for themselves and their families. It is understandable. However, I want to keep fighting against uninformed decisions (such as 70 point engineers applying for 189 and all the possible 190 options), as they do affect everyone here. Treat each other good in this game. If there's a possibility, no matter how small, to make someone else's journey less stressful, do it!


Congrats on the long wait man! We're all gonna make it brah..


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Much to my surprise, I received an invitation from NSW today. I couldn't be happier - the wait has been worth it. Here are my details:
> 
> Civil Engineer (55+5)
> EOI: 06/07/2015
> ...


congrats bro...
i also have same timeline but eli effect date is 5 november 2015,..
i think NSW has started inviting Engineers.. thats a good news.. when i could expect my invitation???


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

Dear friends, does anyone has any news about invitation to engineering technologist by nsw???


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Syed Umair said:


> Rehan where did you get this information about rounds please share the link


Why they do not update about round in DIBP site,
Still current round seen 8th Jan and next roung seen 22Jan ,
But you are telling different date which is not mention in DIBP website,



Thanks,


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Rehan77 said:


> Both SC189 and NSW are invititng 60 pointers
> 2613xx guys please just wait till 19th February round before applying for visa(DIBP) - go ahead with the invitation though, but if possible please be patient till feb rounds. All the best!!!


Why they do not update about round in DIBP site,
Still current round seen 8th Jan and next roung seen 22Jan ,
But you are telling different date which is not mention in DIBP website,



Thanks,


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Good news for all 190 nsw applicant. With 55+5 who r waiting since last year. The 55 + 5 invit round will start from 4 march 2016. To june 2016. So be ready to get invitations. Just make sure all details in your eoi should be correct, or if any changes pls correct and update first otherwise you will miss the chance. 
Cheers and good luck.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Good news for all 190 nsw applicant. With 55+5 who r waiting since last year. The 55 + 5 invit round will start from 4 march 2016. To june 2016. So be ready to get invitations. Just make sure all details in your eoi should be correct, or if any changes pls correct and update first otherwise you will miss the chance.
> Cheers and good luck.


Is this your prediction or any reliable source for the news ?


----------



## markand911 (Sep 24, 2013)

*NSW Invite received on 29th jan 2016*

Hi Guys,

I received NSW invite today.
They have asked to apply within 14 days.
So can i consider this invite as approval.
Do they reject application?
And whats the time duration in which they will revert me?


My current points

Age:30
Education: 15
Experience: 5
English: 10
Total: 60


----------



## suman92 (Oct 21, 2015)

I got invitation today

Civil Engineer with 55 points applied in sept 2015...


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

markand911 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received NSW invite today.
> They have asked to apply within 14 days.
> ...



Your occupation ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Pradyush its not only prediction but confidance that the first round is start now. Ozengineer got invited todat by 55+ 5 for civil engg. Last invitation was done for 15-05-2015 for the previous year. So after may 2015 no one got invited. The round starts now.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Suman and markand alsogot invited... today. Arround june to july month eoi date 2015. For engineer guys. It guys might get invited for june month 2015 from march 2016.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Pradyush its not only prediction but confidance that the first round is start now. Ozengineer got invited todat by 55+ 5 for civil engg. Last invitation was done for 15-05-2015 for the previous year. So after may 2015 no one got invited. The round starts now.


It depends upon occupation also. Some occupations are getting invite with 55 points since a long time. You can get the info in tracker / this forum. But I also feel 55 pointers from more occupation will start getting SS in months to come. Me being a software eng. with 55 , I am really hopeful


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Suman and markand alsogot invited... today. Arround june to july month eoi date 2015. For engineer guys. It guys might get invited for june month 2015 from march 2016.


Roger that.. Hope I get it as early as possible. Wish you luck too.


----------



## shakil_eee03 (Oct 21, 2015)

suman92 said:


> I got invitation today
> 
> Civil Engineer with 55 points applied in sept 2015...


Would you please share your point details with us? 

Regards,
Shakil


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi 
Got invitation today with 55 points :blush:, Alhumdulillah 
Time has come for 55 pointers , good luck to all. 
Can some on share the list of docs required. 
Thanks


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

I m also waiting for eoi since 5 months. Eoi dated 25 september 2015. 261313 55+5 nsw 190. I m really confidant about eoi untill this march , april or may... cheers.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

One more guy with 55 point got invited... today.


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Could anyone please share the check-list to be submitted for NSW ?


----------



## Nyk (Nov 19, 2015)

Dude.. How you are so sure for the news ?
If this is true I will give you a HUG else I am gonna kill you 
I am desperately waiting for invite with 55+5 points
Also trying to improve IELTS score 



djdoller said:


> I m also waiting for eoi since 5 months. Eoi dated 25 september 2015. 261313 55+5 nsw 190. I m really confidant about eoi untill this march , april or may... cheers.


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

How are you so sure? 

I am losing my patience.
As per the calculation my score is 60. I had applied in Oct 2015, still EOI status is submitted.

Regards,
GC


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

djdoller said:


> I m also waiting for eoi since 5 months. Eoi dated 25 september 2015. 261313 55+5 nsw 190. I m really confidant about eoi untill this march , april or may... cheers.


How are you so sure? 

I am losing my patience.
As per the calculation my score is 60. I had applied in Oct 2015, still EOI status is submitted.

Regards,
GC


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Nyk i m not only sure .the prooph is just here. Many people r getting eio since today. Today is friday. And nsw only send email for eoi on most fridays only. Just check it out. Whats your detail? Send here.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Whats your details auvisa?


----------



## shakil_eee03 (Oct 21, 2015)

AA007 said:


> Hi
> Got invitation today with 55 points :blush:, Alhumdulillah
> Time has come for 55 pointers , good luck to all.
> Can some on share the list of docs required.
> Thanks


Congrats, Brother. What is your occupation? Please share your point details.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Nyk i m not only sure .the prooph is just here. Many people r getting eio since today. Today is friday. And nsw only send email for eoi on most fridays only. Just check it out. Whats your detail? Send here.


This is completely false. They used to issue invitations on Thursdays. So there is no fixed day.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> This is completely false. They used to issue invitations on Thursdays. So there is no fixed day.


There is no Thursdays and Fridays and Mondays...

I know invites for each day of the week


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Thursday and Friday they send more invitation but it could be happen any working day of the week.
I received my invitation for nomination on Friday and approval on Monday.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Seeing as quite a number of 55+5 point candidates were invited today, we can hope things are finally getting a bit brighter for everyone.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

What about 55+5 external auditors??


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Why they do not update about round in DIBP site,
> Still current round seen 8th Jan and next roung seen 22Jan ,
> But you are telling different date which is not mention in DIBP website,
> 
> ...


It takes them a little time to update, more than a week as not only date but a lot of information needs to be updated simultaneously (e.g ceiling for each occupation, pro-rata dates etc). Hope this clarifies


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

shakil_eee03 said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thanks 
Civil engineer
EOI submitted on 16 August 15

Age 30
Exp 10
Education 15
Ielts competent


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

suman92 said:


> I got invitation today
> 
> Civil Engineer with 55 points applied in sept 2015...


hey can you share your timeline plz.. and are you applying via consultancy or self??


----------



## cecedeng (Jan 29, 2016)

I've got the NSW invitation letter today as well. 
Actuarial
EOI submitted yesterday
Age 31
Ielts 6
Exp 7 or 8 I am not sure


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

cecedeng said:


> I've got the NSW invitation letter today as well.
> Actuarial
> EOI submitted yesterday
> Age 31
> ...


r u 55+5 OR 60+5 pointer?


----------



## cecedeng (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't know how to count my work experience.
I've been working for the same company after my Master degree as an Actuarial, since Jan 2008.
But when Vetassess gave me outcome letter, its "POINTS TEST ADVICE" only show 7 years.

Here is my "POINTS TEST ADVICE" from Vetassess.
When I submit EOI, should I still count myself as 8 years?

Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice: Jan/2009
Number of years assessed positively: 7
The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have not been included in the above calculation:
1. From 01/2008 to 01/2009, Actuarial Specialist and Researcher, ABC insurance company
as:
the employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation (Employment 1)


----------



## cecedeng (Jan 29, 2016)

Could anyone help me please?

I thought myself as 8 years' work experience, but Vetassess only gave me 7 years！！！

I started work since Jan 2008,
but
Vetassess Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice: Jan/2009

What should I do when submit an EOI?


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

cecedeng said:


> Could anyone help me please?
> 
> I thought myself as 8 years' work experience, but Vetassess only gave me 7 years！！！
> 
> ...


Vetasses deducts one year from your experience. Correct experience is 7 years.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello Kaazme,

What about ur invitation brother?
ANY ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST 233914 INVITED OR NOT WITH 55 POINTS?


----------



## jay_endra (Jan 5, 2014)

*Help Require – Assessment Related – Lodging Application*

Hi!

Can somebody answer my on concern plz.

I got positive assessment out come on September 2013, My assessment body (vetassess) considered my Experience From November 2010 To till the time when I lodged my application for assessment (i.e. May 2013).

I have created EOI profile on 1st week of August 2015 with 65 (60+5) Points, Age-30, Language-10, Education-15, Experience-5 and SS – 5. The same EOI got automatically updated in the month of October due to my work experience has completed 5yrs+ time, hence total points got increased from 65 to 70.

My concern is while lodging the SS application does I have to attach anything more other than “Vetassess Outcome letter” for claiming 10 points on work experience? I am working with the same company, same profile and same designation since they consider my work experience.

Thanks 
Jay


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

cecedeng said:


> I don't know how to count my work experience.
> I've been working for the same company after my Master degree as an Actuarial, since Jan 2008.
> But when Vetassess gave me outcome letter, its "POINTS TEST ADVICE" only show 7 years.
> 
> ...


Your occupation requires " post qualification 1 year experience" that's why they deduct one year exp. 
Read thoroughly the first page of Vetassess outcome letter.
Requirements already written there.


----------



## dinusai (Jun 10, 2015)

Dear All,

Got my invitation today, need to fill the form within 14 days for next step (nomination).

ANZCO code : 261312
DIBP Points : 55pts (Age -30pts, ACS -15pts, PTE -10pts).
EOI DOE : 30th May 2015.

Best Wishes for all the one who are invited and who are yet to be invited.
Regards,
Dinesh.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Nyk its thursday in india but friday in auss.. most invitation come at mid night... so information is not true or false but just focas on overall scene dude... be optimistic...


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Seeing as quite a number of 55+5 point candidates were invited today, we can hope things are finally getting a bit brighter for everyone.


ohh thats a great news.. i am also waiting from november 15..
55+5
electrical engineer.
when i should expect?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Guys I think I should call NSW on Monday. I dont understand why I did not get invited because I have 65 points and there is 60 pointer in my same occupation who received his invitation today. VERY ANGRY


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ANZCO code : 261312 DIBP Points : 55pts (Age -30pts, ACS -15pts, PTE -10pts). EOI DOE : 30th May 2015. 

Congrats dinesh
Round is start again for 55+5 for IT Guys.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

ozengineer said:


> Much to my surprise, I received an invitation from NSW today. I couldn't be happier - the wait has been worth it. Here are my details:
> 
> Civil Engineer (55+5)
> EOI: 06/07/2015
> ...


Congrats ozengineer.... hope we will get soon...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

For I.T. guys the round is for may month 2015 and for civil eng.. guys the round is july and august month 2015. There might be delaied for the lisance trades like electrical.
But they will get it soon. Just wait and watch.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

suman92 said:


> I got invitation today
> 
> Civil Engineer with 55 points applied in sept 2015...


Congrats suman.... Hope they will start inviting Elecreonic engineers very soon... I am also 55+5 pointer...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

831 nominations since july 2015 to december. So it means still 3100 rest to get nomination untill june 30 2016. 
Hope all 55 pointers get invite soon.


----------



## jay_endra (Jan 5, 2014)

Btw 

I also got invitation today!
ANZSCO - 149914
EOI Date - 29/10/2015
Total Points - 70 (65+5)


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

dinusai said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got my invitation today, need to fill the form within 14 days for next step (nomination).
> 
> ...


Great news ! congrats buddy.. My hopes are high now


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Great news ! congrats buddy.. My hopes are high now


Be careful i did not get invited. So there must be other priority


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Be careful i did not get invited. So there must be other priority


True ! I am also surprised how could he bypass you to recieve an ITA. May be due to EOI effective date of last year ? I feel you will get the invt within few more weeks for sure.  Call them up and let us know if there is any other criteria.. Good luck !


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

pradyush said:


> True ! I am also surprised how could he bypass you to recieve an ITA. May be due to EOI effective date of last year ? I feel you will get the invt within few more weeks for sure.  Call them up and let us know if there is any other criteria.. Good luck !


I am very inquisitive. I WILL NAIL THEM


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

The people who applied 2 fifferent eoi for 189 and 190. They r more likely to get invite for 189 first for 60 pointers. So there might not the criteria only they shold have some own rules for invitations in DIBP. Thats only reason they didn't send invitation.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

jay_endra said:


> Btw
> 
> I also got invitation today!
> ANZSCO - 149914
> ...


. Hi congrats..is ur occupation on nsw csol as I don't think it's in nsw 190..plz clarify?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

djdoller said:


> The people who applied 2 fifferent eoi for 189 and 190. They r more likely to get invite for 189 first for 60 pointers. So there might not the criteria only they shold have some own rules for invitations in DIBP. Thats only reason they didn't send invitation.


What is the basis for your reasoning? That's pretty absurd.


----------



## jay_endra (Jan 5, 2014)

SOURABH.C said:


> . Hi congrats..is ur occupation on nsw csol as I don't think it's in nsw 190..plz clarify?


Yes you are right its not on the NSW Priority occupation list, its in the CSOL.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I am very inquisitive. I WILL NAIL THEM


If you will call them, talk in a very respectful manner. NSW guys owe us nothing.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

jay_endra said:


> Yes you are right its not on the NSW Priority occupation list, its in the CSOL.


You are invited under stream 2. Please share your complete points break down.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

cecedeng said:


> I've got the NSW invitation letter today as well.
> Actuarial
> EOI submitted yesterday
> Age 31
> ...


You got invited by NSW? How much are you claiming for your work experience? You must support your points being claimed in your EOi else NSW might reject your application.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

jay_endra said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can somebody answer my on concern plz.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your invitation. May i know if your skills assessment has an expiry date indicated by vetassess?


----------



## jay_endra (Jan 5, 2014)

hasn01 said:


> You are invited under stream 2. Please share your complete points break down.


Age-30, Language-10, Education-15, Experience-10 and SS – 5.


----------



## jay_endra (Jan 5, 2014)

engineer20 said:


> Congratulations on your invitation. May i know if your skills assessment has an expiry date indicated by vetassess?


No! Nothing is mention about the expiry of certificate.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

jay_endra said:


> No! Nothing is mention about the expiry of certificate.


Then it will be fine. I think vetassess used to put validity date of 2 years on their assessment.

You will need to submit your skill assessment together with your employment documents like contract, payslips or income tax returns to prove your work experience/s.


----------



## jay_endra (Jan 5, 2014)

engineer20 said:


> Then it will be fine. I think vetassess used to put validity date of 2 years on their assessment.
> 
> You will need to submit your skill assessment together with your employment documents like contract, payslips or income tax returns to prove your work experience/s.


After referring your last post, my understanding is I can still claim the points after assessment. it is just matter of attaching my Employment related all the documents on or after assessment? i mean CO will consider the same for approval? 

ThnX!:juggle:


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

jay_endra said:


> Age-30, Language-10, Education-15, Experience-10 and SS – 5.


Thanks and congrats ! I am also waiting for stream 2 invitation with the same points breakdown under 222311

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Now guys give some good news for invit next week...


----------



## suman92 (Oct 21, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Congrats suman.... Hope they will start inviting Elecreonic engineers very soon... I am also 55+5 pointer...


I also hope for your invitation to be soon. The process is started so keep calm and wait.. Every thing will be good..


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

jay_endra said:


> After referring your last post, my understanding is I can still claim the points after assessment. it is just matter of attaching my Employment related all the documents on or after assessment? i mean CO will consider the same for approval?
> 
> ThnX!:juggle:


Since you have not changed employer since your skill assessment, then you just have to prove that you are continuously employed with the same employer.


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> Thanks and congrats ! I am also waiting for stream 2 invitation with the same points breakdown under 222311
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


What is the meaning of stream...... is it SOL and CSOL or what is it?


----------



## suman92 (Oct 21, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> hey can you share your timeline plz.. and are you applying via consultancy or self??


I have applied through consultancy.. My EOI submission date is 05 sept, 2015 and invitation is 19 jan, 2016.. What other information do you need?


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi all.....
Here are my points
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Professional Year 05
Au study - 5
IELTS - 0
ASC 263111

I applied on 6th March and still waiting..

When will be my lucky day...


----------



## suman92 (Oct 21, 2015)

shakil_eee03 said:


> Would you please share your point details with us?
> 
> Regards,
> Shakil


age=30
language=10
Education=15
Experience=0 ( I have only 2 year experience)
EOI submission date= 05 sept, 2015
Invitation date = 29 jan, 2016


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

romero2005 said:


> What is the meaning of stream...... is it SOL and CSOL or what is it?


http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible

The link has the answer to your question

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible
> 
> The link has the answer to your question
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


Thanks bro

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hlo hasn01
I think NSW has started 55+5 pointers engineers.
According to u all candidates with competent English will also be invited?
Any Engg technologist invited today?
Pl. Comment


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hlo hasn01
> I think NSW has started 55+5 pointers engineers.
> According to u all candidates with competent English will also be invited?
> Any Engg technologist invited today?
> Pl. Comment


I am no expert here bro but i think given the no of invitations left for the year (arnd 3000) nsw will need to invite people with 55+5 and from stream 2 ... cuz as per current trends most people with 60 independent point will be invited for 189 if the rounds going forward are as huge as jan rounds

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

djdoller said:


> 831 nominations since july 2015 to december. So it means still 3100 rest to get nomination untill june 30 2016.
> Hope all 55 pointers get invite soon.


Hey dude..How do you know that it is only 831 so far :noidea: ? Any place to check the same?


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

any hope for me?

Analyst Programmer (261311)

Age - 25 
Exp - 5
English - 10
Qual - 15

55 + 5 

EOI - Dec, 15


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I guess today was an actual MASS invite by NSw. The one we all waited since September. 

On the tracker about 10 guys reported being invited, it means, in real terms, that more than 150+ people were invited today, just in a single day. The same did happen before in Feb-March-April 2015. 

What to expect next? 

NSW needs to fulfill quota of 4000 - as of now, i would expect 1000-1500 have been invited in total. Meaning that at least 2500-3000 invites are still to be sent out. 

Guys who are waiting - most of you will be invited relatively soon.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Great news best of luck all of you


----------



## mike04 (Aug 21, 2015)

Congratulations!! to all who got invitation yesterday. Was there any accountant who got invitation yesterday? or NSW has stopped inviting accountants?? :confused2:


----------



## Joyle1999 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi everyone, I submitted EOI on 23-04-2015, CivilEngg with 55+5 and still haven't receive invitation.
Point break down: age-30, edu-15, NAtti-5, two years study-5
I saw some civil people got invitation yesterday with 55+5 and they submitted their EOI later than me. Is that because they have work experience? Someone can tell me when may I receive invitation?

Thank you so much


----------



## cecedeng (Jan 29, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> You got invited by NSW? How much are you claiming for your work experience? You must support your points being claimed in your EOi else NSW might reject your application.


I've been working for the same company after my Master degree as an Actuarial, since Jan 2008.

I have submitted EOI with 8 years experience, while Vetassess outcome letter has written clearly 7 years.
I have got the NSW invitation letter yesterday. Anyone can kindly advise me what I should do.
Actuarial
EOI submitted yesterday
Age 31
Ielts 6

Vetassess Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice: Jan/2009
Number of years assessed positively: 7
The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have not been included in the above calculation:
1. From 01/2008 to 01/2009, Actuarial Specialist and Researcher, ABC insurance company
as: the employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation (Employment 1)


----------



## cecedeng (Jan 29, 2016)

I've been working for the same company after my Master degree as an Actuarial, since Jan 2008.

I have submitted EOI with 8 years experience, while Vetassess outcome letter has written clearly 7 years.
I have got the NSW invitation letter yesterday. Anyone can kindly advise me what I should do.
Should I gave up this time and create another eoi account with 7 years experience?
Or may I give this a go, on the same time (like today) SUBMIT a new eoi with 7 years experience?

Actuarial
EOI submitted 1 day before yesterday
Age 31
Ielts 6

Vetassess Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice: Jan/2009
Number of years assessed positively: 7
The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have not been included in the above calculation:
1. From 01/2008 to 01/2009, Actuarial Specialist and Researcher, ABC insurance company
as: the employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation (Employment 1)


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

Joyle1999 said:


> Hi everyone, I submitted EOI on 23-04-2015, CivilEngg with 55+5 and still haven't receive invitation.
> Point break down: age-30, edu-15, NAtti-5, two years study-5
> I saw some civil people got invitation yesterday with 55+5 and they submitted their EOI later than me. Is that because they have work experience? Someone can tell me when may I receive invitation?
> 
> Thank you so much


Its because of proficent English..


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

cecedeng said:


> I've been working for the same company after my Master degree as an Actuarial, since Jan 2008.
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 8 years experience, while Vetassess outcome letter has written clearly 7 years.
> I have got the NSW invitation letter yesterday. Anyone can kindly advise me what I should do.
> ...


I followed the outcome and just claimed what is stated on my assessment.


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

romero2005 said:


> Hi all.....
> Here are my points
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> ...


I have applied on 21st April with 55+5 points 263111. No invitation yet


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

cecedeng said:


> I've got the NSW invitation letter today as well.
> Actuarial
> EOI submitted yesterday
> Age 31
> ...


Can you pls share the email ID from where you received the invitation


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Kdp2015 said:


> Can you pls share the email ID from where you received the invitation



It will come from an email id which will start with [email protected]

Please check your junk and spam just in case it is there.. I got it in my inbox though.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Query on NSW approval*

Hi All,

Does NSW send out an approval email for your nomination to your email id similar to the invitation email?

Or do we need to keep checking out skillselect account? Any idea how long they take to approve the nomination? Thanks.


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Whats your details auvisa?


I have 55+5 points with NSW 190 subclass applied on 1st Oct.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does NSW send out an approval email for your nomination to your email id similar to the invitation email?
> 
> Or do we need to keep checking out skillselect account? Any idea how long they take to approve the nomination? Thanks.



Approval time varies from 2 to 90 days depending on their assessment


----------



## inquel112 (Mar 9, 2015)

oh wow civil engineers! Congrats hope the next batch includes elec people also.


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> It will come from an email id which will start with [email protected]
> 
> Please check your junk and spam just in case it is there.. I got it in my inbox though.


Thank you Ravi


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Guys just to note, I am not going to call NSW on Monday because no one with 55 in 261313 got invitation yet. Only 261312ers with 55 on May 2015 got invitation so far. I called one of the famous migration agents in korea and he said that it is likely that they will differentiate 261312 and 261313 when it comes to state sponsorship. Only for 189 visa will they group 2613ers.


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Guys just to note, I am not going to call NSW on Monday because no one with 55 in 261313 got invitation yet. Only 261312ers with 55 on May 2015 got invitation so far. I called one of the famous migration agents in korea and he said that it is likely that they will differentiate 261312 and 261313 when it comes to state sponsorship. Only for 189 visa will they group 2613ers.


Hey, can you help me to ask about how is the progress of accountants getting invited? I reckon your agent should have some insights..


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

congrats to all civil engineers.


----------



## kavimate85 (Sep 8, 2015)

I have filed visa last Wednesday how long these days it takes for case officer to get appointed


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

suman92 said:


> I have applied through consultancy.. My EOI submission date is 05 sept, 2015 and invitation is 19 jan, 2016.. What other information do you need?


is it goodwill consultancy? 
ur and mine date of EOI submission is almost same, ur ielts score is higher so u were prior... i m also a 55+5 pointers . i hope to get my invitation soon 
Best of luck ahead


----------



## dinusai (Jun 10, 2015)

Guys applied for the NSW nomination today. I will update you all upon Nomination...

ANZCO code:261312
Points:55+5SS
EOI DOE: 30th May 2015
NSW Invited: 29th Jan 2016
NSW nomination applied: 30th Jan 2016

Regards,
Dinesh.


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

dinusai said:


> Guys applied for the NSW nomination today. I will update you all upon Nomination...
> 
> ANZCO code:261312
> Points:55+5SS
> ...


Congrats!! I am waiting as well, EOI submitted on 1st Oct 2015. Hope to get it soon.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

No single invit... for 261313 yesterday....???


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Every one must check the points breakdown page as the "date of effect" got changed automatically. So might be there is some changes or auto update in DIBP website.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> No single invit... for 261313 yesterday....???


Its there. Please check the tracker. !


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

djdoller said:


> No single invit... for 261313 yesterday....???


I got invited yesterday mate.. 261313..


----------



## GTR123 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello aka, I have applied for the same occupation with 55+5 and EOI submitted in Sept 2015...no updates till now...still waiting.
Any one with 55+5 for 261311 applied post July 2015 got invitation?please update this will really help us to understand how many more months we should wait to hear good news..


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi pls tell me how can this posible? Software guys 261313 date of eoi september and october 2015 and got invite on just nest month? Is it correct coz its for 55 pointers. Or may be there is some error in data sheet.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

The name are here. Vism and mkumar. Pls if this is correct then we all r wrong for prejudice about invitation... some buddy can reply regarding to this?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Attachment again. It was not clear.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Check this one for name.


----------



## GTR123 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi, my EOI submitted in Sept 2015 with below information

Occupation : Analyst Programmer - 261311
Age : 25
Education : 15
Experience : 15
NSW SS : 5
Language : 0 (competent)
Total 55+5 = 60 points

EOI Submission : 22/09/2015

Still waiting for the invitation.
I am new to this forum, can any one suggest where I can see the data sheet and how can I update my details.


----------



## mgfg (Jan 16, 2016)

Any external auditor who got invited?


----------



## IsuzuDmax (Nov 26, 2015)

romero2005 said:


> Hi all.....
> Here are my points
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> ...


hi man 
Im from the accounting forum, but I could not just ignore your post;
the problem for our occupations is that they are on a pro rata basis as a result there is a tough competition and it takes ages to get the invitation ;
Im very surprised to see your PTE score (given your ietls score)
I had the same issue with ielts could never get higher then 6 for writing , thus I was very frustrated, so i gave up on that and switched to PTE and after studying for a month with a couple of Indian guys got my required score 79+ ; 
I dont know much details about you, but given your ielts score and your Australian eduction, you should easily get at least 65+, which honestly is not much of a drama ; thus I reckon you may need some professional help from people who achieved 90 in PTE, Im pretty sure you do some obvious things wrong with PTE, but someone professional should identify and fix them;
Im not PTE tutor and wont be able to help, you need to find people on a gumtree or whatever;
I can only give you advise to find private tutor (only on 1 on 1) basis and make sure that you see their certificates before contact them;
Again thats my personal advise, I might be wrong ;and Im not an agent or migrational expert;


----------



## IsuzuDmax (Nov 26, 2015)

eminemkh said:


> Hey, can you help me to ask about how is the progress of accountants getting invited? I reckon your agent should have some insights..


man Im from accounting forum google EOI submitted accountants, there you will get al the information, but I can tell you 1 thing, things recently got better for 70 pointers and their backlog has been cleared last round, I really hope that 60 and 65 pointers will get invitations next round ;


----------



## IsuzuDmax (Nov 26, 2015)

Joyle1999 said:


> Hi everyone, I submitted EOI on 23-04-2015, CivilEngg with 55+5 and still haven't receive invitation.
> Point break down: age-30, edu-15, NAtti-5, two years study-5
> I saw some civil people got invitation yesterday with 55+5 and they submitted their EOI later than me. Is that because they have work experience? Someone can tell me when may I receive invitation?
> 
> Thank you so much


Hi man 
why dont you try ielts or PTE to get extra 10 points, because Civ Eng is not pro rata occupation and with 65 points you will get invitation 189 immediately I mean next round ; 
the problem with state nomination if there are 2 candidates for the same occupation with equal points they will take someone with better language and if 2 are have the same language they will take one with more experience, this at least for NSW SS;


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Hi pls tell me how can this posible? Software guys 261313 date of eoi september and october 2015 and got invite on just nest month? Is it correct coz its for 55 pointers. Or may be there is some error in data sheet.


People add their data themselves, so i think its correct. 

DOE has no effect on invite from NSW


----------



## pps2015 (Oct 10, 2015)

*Chance of Chemical Engineer*

what is the chances for NSW SS for chemical engineer (233111) on 55 points,

Points

age- 30
Education-15
Experience-10
Language- 0 ( L-7.5 R-7 S-7 W-6)
EOI date 29/11/2015


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

MY words getting true now.NSW inviting 55 Now.


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

jdesai said:


> MY words getting true now.NSW inviting 55 Now.


Hope to get invitation soon


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

For what profession tho...


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

GTR123 said:


> Hi, my EOI submitted in Sept 2015 with below information
> 
> Occupation : Analyst Programmer - 261311
> Age : 25
> ...


Myimmitracker.com


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> Myimmitracker.com



is it mandatory to update our details on this site? I have not done it.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> For I.T. guys the round is for may month 2015 and for civil eng.. guys the round is july and august month 2015. There might be delaied for the lisance trades like electrical.
> But they will get it soon. Just wait and watch.


and what about telecommunication engineer for 55+5 pointer? any guess for us to start the invitation month?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello hrkhadka,
My question is also same
I m waiting since oct-15 with 55+5 points as a Engg technologist.

Seniors pl. Suggest.


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

jdesai said:


> MY words getting true now.NSW inviting 55 Now.


Hi Jdesai,

Do you know anyone who got the invitation with 55 points recently


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello hrkhadka,
> My question is also same
> I m waiting since oct-15 with 55+5 points as a Engg technologist.
> 
> Seniors pl. Suggest.


i m waiting from sept. 
as far as i remember... weren't you also trying for 489 visa relative sponsor.. if yes then suggest me too, i too have brother in Melbourne. How can i benefit compared to 190?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> i m waiting from sept.
> as far as i remember... weren't you also trying for 489 visa relative sponsor.. if yes then suggest me too, i too have brother in Melbourne. How can i benefit compared to 190?


No,i m not 
I only 190 eoi applicant.
According to u 55 pointers engineers start receiving invitation?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

It seems at least several people (including me) received a NSW nomination on January 29. The ones that reported seem to have been Civil Engineers with proficient English. Any other applicant groups?


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

55 pointers are getting NSW invitation with proficient english..... 
i think 55 pointers with competent english will have to wait more
i hope from next friday telecommunication eng. also get invitation


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Friends, 

Can we submit more documents once we submitted the 189 application after receiving the invitation ?

Means I have all my documents ready except for PCC and I am thinking would I be in position to upload my PCC once getting it in next 7 days and till that time I will submit my application with all documents..


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> 55 pointers are getting NSW invitation with proficient english.....
> i think 55 pointers with competent english will have to wait more
> i hope from next friday telecommunication eng. also get invitation


Ya hrkhadka,
I m 55 pointer with competent English,but its 3.5 months left from today to achieve 8 years experience and gain 5 more points of exp.after that my score will be 60.
Presently I am qualifying with 7 years 8 months (10 points).


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Ya hrkhadka,
> I m 55 pointer with competent English,but its 3.5 months left from today to achieve 8 years experience and gain 5 more points of exp.after that my score will be 60.
> Presently I am qualifying with 7 years 8 months (10 points).


good.. then after you can go for 189 too and of-course you will be prior compared to us (55+5) for 190
but i think you will get invitation before you achieve 8 yrs exp.
good luck


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> good.. then after you can go for 189 too and of-course you will be prior compared to us (55+5) for 190
> but i think you will get invitation before you achieve 8 yrs exp.
> good luck


Thnx mate
I also think so,but there r number of applicants with competent English and competition is hard.
Is no. of years work exp help here?
What should I do 
Either wait for 8 yes exp for 189
Or if invitation come 190 also OK to proceed.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Thnx mate
> I also think so,but there r number of applicants with competent English and competition is hard.
> Is no. of years work exp help here?
> What should I do
> ...


its simple... till you achieve 8 yrs let your 190 processing go on..... if you dont get invitation and you get 8 yrs exp then create a new EOI for 189 only...
my suggestion dont update same eoi with 189 after 8 yrs exp or your date of effect for EOI also changes


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Dear hrkhadka,
Is NSW send invitations on Friday only?
Is Monday possible??


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

any electrical/electronics engineers got invited last friday?? i see alot of civil , yet some EE guy has been waiting since october 2014


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear hrkhadka,
> Is NSW send invitations on Friday only?
> Is Monday possible??


There is no specific day for them to invite..i saw one of the senior members mention that there are days when people get invited even on wednesday.. So there is no hard and fast rule as such..


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Good news for software guys. The back log has been cleared. Last invitation for 261313 was doe 6-1-16 and the invitation date was 29-1-16. And for 189 subclass 60 pointers r highest for last 8 -1-16 invitation round. And again 22-1-16 was done. It means 55 pointers for 261313 will be invited by february. Good luck to all.


----------



## nswexpat (Apr 28, 2015)

maglev said:


> any electrical/electronics engineers got invited last friday?? i see alot of civil , yet some EE guy has been waiting since october 2014


unfortunately NSW hvn't started considering EE engineers with 55 pts,, hopefully soon,, there is 55 pts EE guy in the forum waiting since 2014,,


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

What about System Analyst with 55+5 i am January candidate waiting for NSW invite 
:juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear hrkhadka, Is NSW send invitations on Friday only? Is Monday possible??


Any day. 

But not the weekends.


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

so sad for accountants


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Good news for software guys. The back log has been cleared. Last invitation for 261313 was doe 6-1-16 and the invitation date was 29-1-16. And for 189 subclass 60 pointers r highest for last 8 -1-16 invitation round. And again 22-1-16 was done. It means 55 pointers for 261313 will be invited by february. Good luck to all.


Which invitation are you referring for 261313?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Ok guys give the good news for tomorrow invit from 55 pointers... after midnight 3.00 people will start getting invit.. again. Cheers.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Ok guys give the good news for tomorrow invit from 55 pointers... after midnight 3.00 people will start getting invit.. again. Cheers.


is there any invitation round tomorrow..? it usually done on Friday....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> is there any invitation round tomorrow..? it usually done on Friday....


No, its not, there are no rounds at all, NSW invites regularly, but not on a specific day of the week.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Nsw invite eny day for 190. But most of the days are on fridays. But 189 is only on fridays.


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Good news for software guys. The back log has been cleared. Last invitation for 261313 was doe 6-1-16 and the invitation date was 29-1-16. And for 189 subclass 60 pointers r highest for last 8 -1-16 invitation round. And again 22-1-16 was done. It means 55 pointers for 261313 will be invited by february. Good luck to all.



Hey djdoller,

Is the trend you have shown for 261313 guys only? Do you have any idea for Analyst Programmer 261311?

Would appreciate if you share the details. Thanks


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Good news for software guys. The back log has been cleared. Last invitation for 261313 was doe 6-1-16 and the invitation date was 29-1-16. And for 189 subclass 60 pointers r highest for last 8 -1-16 invitation round. And again 22-1-16 was done. It means 55 pointers for 261313 will be invited by february. Good luck to all.


Hi djdoller,
Although you gave a good news for 2613 guys, I think your analysis is far from truth. I checked the last 3 months skill select round and pro-rata date has only cleared by ~ 15 days for SC-189 i.e for 8th Jan 2016 Skillselect round , the latest invite for 60 pointers with pro-rata 26/06/2015 9:30PM.

I am not sure where you got info for NSW and if its from immitracker, then 50 pointer who got invite is from 261312 'Analyst Developer'. I guess 261313 still have to wait till May 2016. I will be very happy if I am proved wrong


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi djdoller,
> Although you gave a good news for 2613 guys, I think your analysis is far from truth. I checked the last 3 months skill select round and pro-rata date has only cleared by ~ 15 days for SC-189 i.e for 8th Jan 2016 Skillselect round , the latest invite for 60 pointers with pro-rata 26/06/2015 9:30PM.
> 
> I am not sure where you got info for NSW and if its from immitracker, then 50 pointer who got invite is from 261312 'Analyst Developer'. I guess 261313 still have to wait till May 2016. I will be very happy if I am proved wrong


Hi, The latest round 22nd Jan shows the backlog is clear till sep 2015 for Software Eng though the same has not been updated in skillselect. So though DJdoller is too optimistic as per his prediction. I would say we are in with a chance from march 2016 as NSW will have no option to fulfil it's quote giving 55 pointers invite as the next round of 189 are as big as jan's and most of the backlog for 2613 group will be cleared.

Regards


----------



## Atom76 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi huys, is 263111 occupation is in high demand? Am 55+5 competent english and applied on 25th Nov.
Right now am preparing for ielts again hoping to rise the score.


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Is there any guess on backlog for 55 + 5 pointers with proficient English ?

especially for 2613**


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello everyone....congratulations to those who got their invites or visa approvals. And best of luck to those in the waiting...

I am still waiting... But cant tell the stress level now days...my details are

ANZSCO 233411
Age - 30
Qualification -15
Experience -10
IELTS 0
NSW SS - 5

When will they send invite for Electeonic engineers... Anyone here belong to 233411... Or please tell us about last year trend or time line of NSW


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone clear my doubt? My sister is working as Software Test Engineer in an MNC and her husband is working as a HR.She wants to add spouse points.Is she eligible for NSW State Sponsorship?


----------



## Aakash89 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Syed. I m on the same both. Same occupation.
Age- 30
Study- 15
English- 10
Ss-5
EOI effect date- 26/12/15
Watingggg


----------



## Aakash89 (Jan 12, 2016)

Syed Umair said:


> Hello everyone....congratulations to those who got their invites or visa approvals. And best of luck to those in the waiting...
> 
> I am still waiting... But cant tell the stress level now days...my details are
> 
> ...


Hi Syed. I m on the same both. Same occupation. 
Age- 30 
Study- 15 
English- 10 
Ss-5 
EOI effect date- 26/12/15 
Watingggg


----------



## Krissai (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi all!
Mechanical engineeRs with 55 +5 are waiting for a long time. 
Plz show some light for us NSW.. 
hoping to get invite this month .... 
EOI sep 2015.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

electronics engineer too .....when i checked immitracker , i saw our occupation never invited b NSW, only one guy got invited wit 65 points....some other guys' statuses are "in progress" with no date of invitation, does it mean they were not invited also??


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

maglev said:


> electronics engineer too .....when i checked immitracker , i saw our occupation never invited b NSW, only one guy got invited wit 65 points....some other guys' statuses are "in progress" with no date of invitation, does it mean they were not invited also??



I am from Electronics Engineer as well.I have a active EOI in NSW for 55 points as well.So be patient and wait and watch.Electronics engineer was invited for higher points in previous and this year as well but never invited for 55 points.But now they will as majority of 60 pointers are cleared.


----------



## HasibJadoon (Aug 25, 2015)

*Waiting for Approval for NSW*

Still waiting for approval since 18 December 2015  :juggle:


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi nik. 26/06/2015 9:30PM. This date is not invotation dates. Read on the top of the box. Visa date of effect. It means 26-6-15 guys got the visa. Its for 60 pointers. And only 189 visa subclass. It does not related to the nsw 190. Yes i dont have any perticular website to check the nsw status. But the thing is that collect the all data from all spreadsheets and check the DIBP web site. All together i can just conclude only i m not 100 %sure. But this is only prejudice about the next steps. Nsw have no rules and no revords. They might invite us. Ots written in the skill select page... So dont get anything wrong here. If no patience then only bad nightmere nothing else. So be kool. Wait. And just c what happen next. Cheers.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Any buddy got invit.. today?


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi 
I have got invitation and now preparing documents. Any one can answer 
1. Should I attach salary slips or only experience letterS ?
2. Experience letter for last 10 yrs as shown in EOI or all?
3. Bank statement is needed or not?

Thanks


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear hrkhadka,
> Is NSW send invitations on Friday only?
> Is Monday possible??


i dont know exactly when they invite.... but i followed some fellows in this forum and other forum and analysed that most invitation are given on Thursday in Australia which is our Friday....... some other guys had also posted similar to this information


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

AA007 said:


> Hi
> I have got invitation and now preparing documents. Any one can answer
> 1. Should I attach salary slips or only experience letterS ?
> 2. Experience letter for last 10 yrs as shown in EOI or all?
> ...


If your skill assessment has point test advice on your employment then no need to submit for employment documents. If not, then experience letters for all the employment you are claiming points in your EOI would be enough.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

jdesai said:


> I am from Electronics Engineer as well.I have a active EOI in NSW for 55 points as well.So be patient and wait and watch.Electronics engineer was invited for higher points in previous and this year as well but never invited for 55 points.But now they will as majority of 60 pointers are cleared.


Jdesai....

Are you saying that NSW doesn't invite electronic engineers with 55+5 pointers....??? Is it true..??

What past data says about this... Because it is right that nobody is there in immitracker who is getting invitation from any country.... But we are hopeful to get invitation soon...
Please clear...


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Jdesai....
> 
> Are you saying that NSW doesn't invite electronic engineers with 55+5 pointers....??? Is it true..??
> 
> ...


So far 55 pointers have not received invitations so far only 60 pointers anf higher have received.But very likely they will invite soon to 55 pointers in this last round of this financial year.
Thank You.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

AA007 said:


> Hi
> I have got invitation and now preparing documents. Any one can answer
> 1. Should I attach salary slips or only experience letterS ?
> 2. Experience letter for last 10 yrs as shown in EOI or all?
> ...


Please update your invitation date and occupation details and points.

Thank You


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

jdesai said:


> So far 55 pointers have not received invitations so far only 60 pointers anf higher have received.But very likely they will invite soon to 55 pointers in this last round of this financial year.
> Thank You.


Jdesai thanks to you too.. It means we are on their least priority....:-( but still hoping for the best


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Good news for software guys. The back log has been cleared. Last invitation for 261313 was doe 6-1-16 and the invitation date was 29-1-16. And for 189 subclass 60 pointers r highest for last 8 -1-16 invitation round. And again 22-1-16 was done. It means 55 pointers for 261313 will be invited by february. Good luck to all.


How you know 22/1/2016 draw were done ?
As I seen daily they do not updated their site yet,
Still last draw updated date is 8/1/2016,
If 22nd Jan draw completed then when they will update in their sir,
Pls commnets,

Thanks


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

I m not saying that i know the details for 22-1-16 invitation. It shows only 8-1-16 details on dibp web site.
But Sanbaravani got invite on just 29-1-16 nsw 190. Application date 25-1-16. So it means that 189 invitation for 261313 guys r for current dated and for 60 points. It means no more 60 pointers rest
That y i can assume that now its turn for 55 pointers for 261313.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

PTE score of spouse is accepted or IELTS is mandatory to prove functional English... please comments..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> PTE score of spouse is accepted or IELTS is mandatory to prove functional English... please comments..


Any of two.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

ee_sajib said:


> PTE score of spouse is accepted or IELTS is mandatory to prove functional English... please comments..


Accepted PTE for spouse,
I think 30 overall Score for spouse,


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

djdoller said:


> I m not saying that i know the details for 22-1-16 invitation. It shows only 8-1-16 details on dibp web site.
> But Sanbaravani got invite on just 29-1-16 nsw 190. Application date 25-1-16. So it means that 189 invitation for 261313 guys r for current dated and for 60 points. It means no more 60 pointers rest
> That y i can assume that now its turn for 55 pointers for 261313.


OK thanks ,
Then It will be good chance if they clear back log,


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hlo djdollar/andryx
What about engineering technologists 233914 backlog and invitation?
Pls comment


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

How many people waiting for nomination? I think most are waiting for invitation from NSW.


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Quick question 

I am filling NSW invitation form and I entered my date of birth but it is not mentioning the points of age where as rest of the points are shown after filling the form?
Is it normal ?


----------



## sydk_aus (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi all

I am seeking SS for my 261313 SW ENGR - 60points + 5 
I got NSW invite on 4th Dec, applied for SS Approval on 17th DEC 
still havent got any response from them . Seen some members getting invite 
approval who had applied much later . Bit worried


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Good news for software guys. The back log has been cleared. Last invitation for 261313 was doe 6-1-16 and the invitation date was 29-1-16. And for 189 subclass 60 pointers r highest for last 8 -1-16 invitation round. And again 22-1-16 was done. It means 55 pointers for 261313 will be invited by february. Good luck to all.


Good luck to all 
What about 261312 Mate?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

AA007 said:


> Quick question
> 
> I am filling NSW invitation form and I entered my date of birth but it is not mentioning the points of age where as rest of the points are shown after filling the form?
> Is it normal ?


You must use the calendar and not entering your birthdate manually.


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

AUVisa said:


> Good luck to all
> What about 261312 Mate?


Any info on 261312. any chance for 55+5 with competent english.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

when will they update information of 22nd Jan 2016 draw,
Any information ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

261312 guys have much priority. Coz last year 261313 were invited a lot. So cheers


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Any of two.


Thank you bro..... planning to take PTE with my wife at a time..


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Anyone received the invitation today ?


----------



## Aakash89 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi guys. Need ur help. I hv submitted my Eoi in aug 2015 but the date of effect its showing is dec 2015. Y is that? That means my eoi is valid from dec 2015? Pls reply.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

sydk_aus said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am seeking SS for my 261313 SW ENGR - 60points + 5
> I got NSW invite on 4th Dec, applied for SS Approval on 17th DEC
> ...


You will get approval this month. Since December and January are the festive month they slow down the pace . From February onward they work with full pace


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> How many people waiting for nomination? I think most are waiting for invitation from NSW.



:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

How many chance to get invite by nsw noc code 263111 ,if anyone has 60+5 point .............
Tell me ,,,,,,,


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question
> ...


One cannot put manually, found the problem if was due to browser I changed to chrome and it worked. Thanks any ways.


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

AUVisa said:


> I have 55+5 points with NSW 190 subclass applied on 1st Oct.


what i think most of the 55 pointers till september has been cleared in Engineering category according to my research based on the forums and some of of ma frnds..
i am a


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

maglev said:


> any electrical/electronics engineers got invited last friday?? i see alot of civil , yet some EE guy has been waiting since october 2014


yeah there are some electrical as well.


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

Tayyabb said:


> what i think most of the 55 pointers till september has been cleared in Engineering category according to my research based on the forums and some of of ma frnds..
> i am a


Not really.. am waiting from July 20

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## harpreetjohal (May 5, 2014)

Dear Experts,

Is there any chances of getting invitation with 55 + 5 SS points for 261313? I am waiting since Feb 2015. My details of the EOI are mentioned in the below signature. 

Appreciate your help.

Kind regards,
Harpreet


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

BARDIYA said:


> Not really.. am waiting from July 20
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


Hlo bardiya,

I think u will invited soon.
May be in feb16.
Best of luck.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

harpreetjohal said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Is there any chances of getting invitation with 55 + 5 SS points for 261313? I am waiting since Feb 2015. My details of the EOI are mentioned in the below signature.
> 
> ...


I haven't received an invitation and I haven't seen anyone in 261313 group with 55 + 5 who received invitation so far (after Dec round).


----------



## trovant (Dec 16, 2015)

Aakash89 said:


> Hi guys. Need ur help. I hv submitted my Eoi in aug 2015 but the date of effect its showing is dec 2015. Y is that? That means my eoi is valid from dec 2015? Pls reply.



same problem here aakash89, mine submitted on Aug 15 but shown january 16


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

trovant said:


> same problem here aakash89, mine submitted on Aug 15 but shown january 16


Did your points change on these dates ?

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Guys is it easy to score 20 points in PTE than in IELTS?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys is it easy to score 20 points in PTE than in IELTS?


Pte is better, but i cant say it is easier.


----------



## harpreetjohal (May 5, 2014)

It seems Australia is no more interested for the competent candidates (min 6) for software engineers. Today, I have seen that sub class 489 visa for 261313 got opened in NSW Far South Coast region, however they require 7 in each module in IELTS. No option left for one's having min 6 band in IELTS. I hope they also give some preference to the experience one's as well.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

This thread is bit quite today......Any news???Invite or nomination?????


----------



## HasibJadoon (Aug 25, 2015)

*NSW approval Recieved *

Today Have received an approval to Lodge NSW state sponsorship.

:second::second:


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

HasibJadoon said:


> Today Have received an approval to Lodge NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> :second::second:


Good job,What is your occupation mate???????


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello jdesai,
Invitations for 55+5 r coming?
Is this trend same for proficient and competent English?
Work experience duration matters here or not?
What's ur opinion
Thanx


----------



## Anna718 (Jan 25, 2016)

Finally!!!! received NSW nomination yesterday and now preparing documents to submit for visa 190. Fingers crossed the next waiting would not be long.

PTE Score: S:90 R:82 W:90 L:88
EOI submitted: 1 Dec 2015
Received invitation: 3rd Dec 2015
Document submitted: 4th Dec 2015
Received nomination: 1st Feb 2016
PCC (Australia):27th Jan 2016
pcc (Malaysia): ready for collection
Medical checkup: ???
Visa grant:???


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Help needed*

Hi guys,

I have submitted my NSW nomination last week.

Want to know in the meanwhile can i get other documents ready? i.e medicals, PCC?

My agent told me i can get PCC only after a HAAPID is generated when we get an invite to apply. Is that true :confused2: ? 

One more query is that in 2012 i was in UK for 11 months. My UK visa was for 1 year i.e Dec 2011 to Dec 2012. However i was in UK only from Jan 2012 to December 2012. Should i still get a PCC from UK? I believe only for 12 months if i have stayed in UK i need to get a PCC..I stayed only for 11 months..Seniors please advise.

Also are there other documents i can arrange to lodge the visa? Thanks.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Anna718 said:


> Finally!!!! received NSW nomination yesterday and now preparing documents to submit for visa 190. Fingers crossed the next waiting would not be long.
> 
> PTE Score: S:90 R:82 W:90 L:88
> EOI submitted: 1 Dec 2015
> ...


Congrats mate 
Like you said one wait is over but the next one will begin soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

You are either confusing yourself or you have some ... Very weird agent.
PCC and hapid have nothing to do with each other. 

Hapid can be generated before via my health declaration and is used for medicals.

I would suggest getting UK pcc as you have been there close to 12 month. Its should not be asked - but in case CO would want.. It would be already uploaded. 





ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi guys, I have submitted my NSW nomination last week. Want to know in the meanwhile can i get other documents ready? i.e medicals, PCC? My agent told me i can get PCC only after a HAAPID is generated when we get an invite to apply. Is that true :confused2: ? One more query is that in 2012 i was in UK for 11 months. My UK visa was for 1 year i.e Dec 2011 to Dec 2012. However i was in UK only from Jan 2012 to December 2012. Should i still get a PCC from UK? I believe only for 12 months if i have stayed in UK i need to get a PCC..I stayed only for 11 months..Seniors please advise. Also are there other documents i can arrange to lodge the visa? Thanks.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted my NSW nomination last week.
> 
> ...



HAP ID has nothing to do with PCC, but you do need it for medical check. 
You can generate HAP ID even before you get invitation but usually people wait until they get invited. 

I don't think you need to get UK PCC but your CO may request it since it's close to one year. You can wait until CO actually requests it.

If you want a quick direct grant without CO contact, you can frontload form 80 and 1221 (if you have dependant).


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Dear hasseb
What is your point breakup and occupation code???


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

HI All, Just to shared a message with all you guys that i have received an approval for NSW nomination this morning . I am really thankful to all of you for sharing your great ideas, advises and suggestions. 
Next Step, Visa lodge, Inshahallah.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

fshah said:


> HI All, Just to shared a message with all you guys that i have received an approval for NSW nomination this morning . I am really thankful to all of you for sharing your great ideas, advises and suggestions.
> Next Step, Visa lodge, Inshahallah.


Congrats mate 
Your long wait is over but the next one will begin soon.
But enjoy the good news first.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

fshah said:


> HI All, Just to shared a message with all you guys that i have received an approval for NSW nomination this morning . I am really thankful to all of you for sharing your great ideas, advises and suggestions. Next Step, Visa lodge, Inshahallah.


Congratulations!


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

I dont think NSW require BA's. I am not sure why even the occupation is listed in their CSOL. 
Really getting frustrated.

Regards


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

harpreetjohal said:


> It seems Australia is no more interested for the competent candidates (min 6) for software engineers. Today, I have seen that sub class 489 visa for 261313 got opened in NSW Far South Coast region, however they require 7 in each module in IELTS. No option left for one's having min 6 band in IELTS. I hope they also give some preference to the experience one's as well.


Do you have any more information on this 489 route?
I'm a 261313 candidate with 55+5 points with proficient English (7+). Do you think it's better for me to go for 489 rather than wait for NSW invite.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You are either confusing yourself or you have some ... Very weird agent.
> PCC and hapid have nothing to do with each other.
> 
> Hapid can be generated before via my health declaration and is used for medicals.
> ...


Thanks. I will start with my UK PCC.. However i lived in singapore for a year. but Singapore issues PCC only after DIBP sends the request letter that they need a PCC. Hope my understanding is correct.

One last question. For the UK PCC endorser can be my current manager as well? He is my manager for the last 6 years.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Thanks. I will start with my UK PCC.. However i lived in singapore for a year. but Singapore issues PCC only after DIBP sends the request letter that they need a PCC. Hope my understanding is correct.
> 
> One last question. For the UK PCC endorser can be my current manager as well? He is my manager for the last 6 years.


Hi, I also needed PCC from Singapore so I can tell you that if you don't have the request letter, the SPF will accept proof of your visa application as proxy. 
That's what I did and it went just fine.


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

harpreetjohal said:


> It seems Australia is no more interested for the competent candidates (min 6) for software engineers. Today, I have seen that sub class 489 visa for 261313 got opened in NSW Far South Coast region, however they require 7 in each module in IELTS. No option left for one's having min 6 band in IELTS. I hope they also give some preference to the experience one's as well.


Hello Harpreet,

Being an English speaking country, Australia will always give precedence to potential immigrants with a better English score. The idea behind this is, even if the immigrant is not able to find a job relevant to his skillset, he/she would find something else based on his/her English language proficiency. This way, the chances of them falling back on state benefits are lower.

I suggest you improve your IELTS/PTE and gain at least 60 points without state sponsorship. I came across this very well written thread which could help you.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...262113-systems-administrator.html#post9315274

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Guys, I hope you can help me clear things out. Just got assessed by ACS and in the letter it says the following:

*The following employment after June 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.*

I have 2 questions:
1.) The letter indicates "after June 2013", when does my relevant work experience begin? June 2013 or July 2013?
I've been working since June 1, 2011 btw if that helps.

2.) Also in the EOI's employment history section if I'm not claiming any points yet for my application should I put in "NO" for the question "*Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?*" and state that I've been working since June 1, 2011?

Sorry it's just very confusing and I would really appreciate anyone who could offer me a little insight as to how it's done.

Many Thanks!


----------



## cd93419 (Sep 7, 2015)

How much time Singapore police force took as I have sent doc since last 2 weeks through FEDX but no response yet




OZbeckons said:


> ravikiran7070 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I will start with my UK PCC.. However i lived in singapore for a year. but Singapore issues PCC only after DIBP sends the request letter that they need a PCC. Hope my understanding is correct.
> ...


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

cd93419 said:


> How much time Singapore police force took as I have sent doc since last 2 weeks through FEDX but no response yet


In my case, they finished the process quite fast, less than one week after they got my application. 
You should contact the SPF, they usually responded to your email within one day or two.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

emboon said:


> Hi Guys, I hope you can help me clear things out. Just got assessed by ACS and in the letter it says the following:
> 
> *The following employment after June 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.*
> 
> ...


1. July 2013
2. Tick NO for employement from June 2011 to June 2013. Tick YES for employment after June 2013. Leave the end date blank if currently working in that organization.


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Is it right that if in form 80 we do provide the details of our parents and siblings then we have to do their Police clearance as well even none of them are migrating with us ?

A big confusion !!

Please help....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeevmis said:


> Is it right that if in form 80 we do provide the details of our parents and siblings then we have to do their Police clearance as well even none of them are migrating with us ? A big confusion !! Please help....


In the form 80 you have to provide details.


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> In the form 80 you have to provide details.


Hi andreyx108b,

I've one question regarding visa application, I got inviation on Jan-22-2015, now I am collecting my documents. Question is that I am doing job in my present company for the last five years and the company dont issue salary slip but salary is transfered direct to my bank account. So, as employement docuement, I need to submit the bank statment for the whole 5 years or the last 2 years? please help me, I am very confused. and also the bank statement will be required with bank stamp along with bank manager sign or not?

Your reply will be highly appreciated.!

Thanks!
zeesharp


----------



## jas28 (Sep 9, 2015)

HasibJadoon said:


> Today Have received an approval to Lodge NSW state sponsorship.



Hi dear .. Can u plz give some guidance on getting pte 79... I have ielts 7 each but tried Pte and was left with 66 Pte only .. Any suggestions


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Does Indian PCC from Australia takes too much time ?

And should we provide the last address as that of passport address to avoid delay..?

Please help...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zeesharp said:


> Hi andreyx108b, I've one question regarding visa application, I got inviation on Jan-22-2015, now I am collecting my documents. Question is that I am doing job in my present company for the last five years and the company dont issue salary slip but salary is transfered direct to my bank account. So, as employement docuement, I need to submit the bank statment for the whole 5 years or the last 2 years? please help me, I am very confused. and also the bank statement will be required with bank stamp along with bank manager sign or not? Your reply will be highly appreciated.! Thanks! zeesharp


You can supply either of two, bank statements or pay-slips, both are accepted.


----------



## zeesharp (Aug 6, 2015)

but the question is for how long I should include my bank statement? for the whole 5 year or the last 2 year?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

zeesharp said:


> but the question is for how long I should include my bank statement? for the whole 5 year or the last 2 year?


Last 6 months and some random months of last 5 years. Probably 10-15 in total.


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

*Is it better to consult with an agent?*

Not sure if involving agents makes this process faster?
I have applied for 190 EOI on 1st Oct. Score - 60 and the status is still submitted.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Any one can reply? In spread sheet vism and Makumar both guys applied on date of september 2015 and october 2015. For 261313. And got invited on november 2015 . Both r 55 pointers. Software guys. Is it correct information? I have some doubt because after june 2015 no one got invite for 261313 for 55 pointers.. please check the spreadsheet at my immigration tracker and reply.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Any one can reply? In spread sheet vism and Makumar both guys applied on date of september 2015 and october 2015. For 261313. And got invited on november 2015 . Both r 55 pointers. Software guys. Is it correct information? I have some doubt because after june 2015 no one got invite for 261313 for 55 pointers.. please check the spreadsheet at my immigration tracker and reply.


Yes, that did happen, i remember myself, find them on forum, they even confirmed in this thread.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys, one of friends mentioned his agent has advised that he apply for NSW sponsorship for DBA code: 262111. When i checked CSOL List its not eligible for NSW sponsorship. Is this right? Is the agent incorrect in this case?


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

bond_bhai said:


> Hey guys, one of friends mentioned his agent has advised that he apply for NSW sponsorship for DBA code: 262111. When i checked CSOL List its not eligible for NSW sponsorship. Is this right? Is the agent incorrect in this case?



You are right.. DBA is on CSOL only for south australia(adelaide) and Victoria(melbourne) .. DBA is not state sponsored by NSW.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

bond_bhai said:


> Hey guys, one of friends mentioned his agent has advised that he apply for NSW sponsorship for DBA code: 262111. When i checked CSOL List its not eligible for NSW sponsorship. Is this right? Is the agent incorrect in this case?


You are right and agent is wrong. 

Your can further check at https://www.anzscosearch.com/


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

AUVisa said:


> Not sure if involving agents makes this process faster?
> I have applied for 190 EOI on 1st Oct. Score - 60 and the status is still submitted.


Nope it doesn't. 190 invitation is based on various criterias and is not limited to only DIBP Points..

Work ex, language score etc..


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

bond_bhai said:


> Hey guys, one of friends mentioned his agent has advised that he apply for NSW sponsorship for DBA code: 262111. When i checked CSOL List its not eligible for NSW sponsorship. Is this right? Is the agent incorrect in this case?


Agent is right. It can be invited under stream 2.


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello Expats!

Updating it a bit late here, but I got invite from NSW state on 29th Jan and I applied the same by uploading all docs and paid $300 fees on 30th Jan.

Now awaiting approval and SkillSelect invite190.

Guys special thanks to Andy Kris and Jeeten. Thanks a lot! God bless you folks.... Really happy to see the invite from state. I got invite in 47 daysby the way. 

Thanks in Advance.
__________________
Occupation: Software Engineer
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Age: 30 Pts (29years) | PTE - 10 pts (OVR 77 -- L71 R77 W70 S87) | Education: 15 pts | Work Experience: 5pts (3 years)
Total: 60
EOI Submitted: 13th Dec 2015
NSW Invitation: 29th Jan 2016
Applied for State: 30th Jan 2016
State Approval or SkillSelect Invite: XXth Feb 2016 (Hopefully)


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Congrats ni****... good luck.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Congrats ni****... good luck.


Hi djdollar,

What about invitation 55+5 pointers?
Nobody is getting invitation in this week Monday,Tuesday and Wednesday started in oz.
Feeling stressed


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Hahaha. I m also stressed bro. But we have to wait untill march april and may. I told u before, the round is start so pls wait. And one more thing . Nsw just nominate only 831 people. And out of last invitation few more 200 so 1030 only. Still they have to nominate 3070 untill july 2016. So think how fast they have to send invotation and also nominations too. So pls wait.


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

Dear friends plzzzzzzzzzzzzz share the information about cut off rate for enginnering technologist 233914 ...feeling upset as I am not able to get any information about invites by nsw for 233914


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Does anyone femiliar with the 489 RSMS scheme? For nsw regional sponsor. The person who have english score 6 each they can apply directly for 489 nsw rsms scheme out of 7 areas of nsw. For that they dont need the relative sponsor just very less condition to full fill. May be agents can give more information on this... i just know that out of 4 years have to live for 2 years for perti ular area and work in any field for 1 year only. Might be helpful this for any buddy..


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

How long they would take to give me the nomination!! I'm getting impatient


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Hahaha. I m also stressed bro. But we have to wait untill march april and may. I told u before, the round is start so pls wait. And one more thing . Nsw just nominate only 831 people. And out of last invitation few more 200 so 1030 only. Still they have to nominate 3070 untill july 2016. So think how fast they have to send invotation and also nominations too. So pls wait.


is it mandatory that NSW must have to fill-up their 4000 quota for SC190 in the ongoing financial year or it is optional for them, like they will not call any competent English scorer to fulfill their target..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> is it mandatory that NSW must have to fill-up their 4000 quota for SC190 in the ongoing financial year or it is optional for them, like they will not call any competent English scorer to fulfill their target..


I dint think its compulsory, but i also strongly believe they would fill the quota.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I dint think its compulsory, but i also strongly believe they would fill the quota.


If they suppose to draw people to complete all 4000 positions, that would be hopeful for 55 pointers as still they covered only 1000 (approx.)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> If they suppose to draw people to complete all 4000 positions, that would be hopeful for 55 pointers as still they covered only 1000 (approx.)


Sure, they would invite 55 pointers and soon.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Sure, they would invite 55 pointers and soon.


That really expected. However, when will they upload data at skillselect for the last invitation round of SC189. Also, when will the date of invitation be published for the month February....?


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

skharoon said:


> You are right and agent is wrong.
> 
> Your can further check at https://www.anzscosearch.com/





This website is wrong. 
I blindly followed all occupation eligibility list and waste 5 months. 
They are not updated


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> How long they would take to give me the nomination!! I'm getting impatient


By end of February you will get the approval.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

bond_bhai said:


> Hey guys, one of friends mentioned his agent has advised that he apply for NSW sponsorship for DBA code: 262111. When i checked CSOL List its not eligible for NSW sponsorship. Is this right? Is the agent incorrect in this case?


Your agent is right.
You are eligible under NSW stream 2 and you must have 65 points (w/o ss) to get invitation


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Most probably they update the website with in 10 to 15 working days. So they might update the information on or after 8-2-16.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Any invitation today. Asking since its been 3 days and have not seen invitation for anybody.

Regards


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Might be on thursday and friday invite will be received... wait 2 more days.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hope they will start inviting BA's this time. It has been a long wait since September.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Any one can reply? In spread sheet vism and Makumar both guys applied on date of september 2015 and october 2015. For 261313. And got invited on november 2015 . Both r 55 pointers. Software guys. Is it correct information? I have some doubt because after june 2015 no one got invite for 261313 for 55 pointers.. please check the spreadsheet at my immigration tracker and reply.


both got invited for NSW SS??
I am waiting since 22-10-2015  same category with 55+5 points
How about you?


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

*SC189 Round*

Guys,
SC189 had draw today (03-02-2015) check out this thread :
==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for February 2016 round.<==
By far the most recent DOE reported for 2613ers is 12/11/2015 by Sennara
Lets see who reports next.
All the Best!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like from other forum that DIBP conducted First round of February Invitation for 189 .Its beyond my understanding that why it happen today so keep an eye and share more news about this.

Thank You


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

I think the 189 round has cleared a huge backlog today. This should be good news for 55+5 pointers and stream 2 in NSW.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Great... I just read the whole conversation thread of "Eagerly waiting ... 189 Visa Invitaion".... Most of them got their invitations..They are very happy... Congratulations to them...

Hope this coming round will spread smiles on our (190) faces too...


----------



## sam123456789 (Nov 24, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Great... I just read the whole conversation thread of "Eagerly waiting ... 189 Visa Invitaion".... Most of them got their invitations..They are very happy... Congratulations to them...
> 
> Hope this coming round will spread smiles on our (190) faces too...


What score breakdown you have? I am also from pakistan with 55+5 points and waiting from 1 and half year.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Can check the spread sheet for 55+5 pointers .who is come first to invite after 15-5-2015 (doe) . For 261313. Mine date of application was 12-9-15. Who is before me waiting for 55 +5 and 261313.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Can check the spread sheet for 55+5 pointers .who is come first to invite after 15-5-2015 (doe) . For 261313. Mine date of application was 12-9-15. Who is before me waiting for 55 +5 and 261313.


There is one person 261313(55+5) who got invitation lately from NSW and his DOE was of June 2015, whereas another person from 261312(55+5) got invitation and his DOE was of May.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You can supply either of two, bank statements or pay-slips, both are accepted.


a similar question
i get paid from my company via check, and i am not paid on exact same date of every month due to some official reasons (i.e its paid sometimes on 2nd of a month or 5th, 10, 15th of a month) in such case how can i provide pay slip?
can i make a letter from my office stating my monthly salary?


----------



## sam123456789 (Nov 24, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Can check the spread sheet for 55+5 pointers .who is come first to invite after 15-5-2015 (doe) . For 261313. Mine date of application was 12-9-15. Who is before me waiting for 55 +5 and 261313.


Please share spreadsheet link. My occupation code is 261112 with 55+5 points. and I am still trying to improve my Ielts as in pakistan PTE is not available.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Can check the spread sheet for 55+5 pointers .who is come first to invite after 15-5-2015 (doe) . For 261313. Mine date of application was 12-9-15. Who is before me waiting for 55 +5 and 261313.


Hi DjDollar,
I have applied on 16th Aug 2015 with 55 points. Can you share the spreadsheet ?
Recently, I tried to update my scores in myimmitracker however met with an error.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Can check the spread sheet for 55+5 pointers .who is come first to invite after 15-5-2015 (doe) . For 261313. Mine date of application was 12-9-15. Who is before me waiting for 55 +5 and 261313.


Hi djdoller... Where did you get this informatiom... Immitracker...?? Or else??


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Check this out. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/htmlview?pli=1#


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Nope it doesn't. 190 invitation is based on various criterias and is not limited to only DIBP Points..
> 
> Work ex, language score etc..


Thanks! I am losing my patience . :noidea:
261312
Age - 30
Education - 15
English - 0
experience - 10

Submission Date - 1st Oct 2015

Regards


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Any 55 pointers got invite today? In any occupation?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Any 55 pointers got invite today? In any occupation?


No.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

If work experience increase then eoi automatically update points or we need to update manually...........


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> If work experience increase then eoi automatically update points or we need to update manually...........


it will increase automatically , make sure you have left the end date of current employment as blank.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

dheeraj81 said:


> it will increase automatically , make sure you have left the end date of current employment as blank.


Thanks for reply,

Understood,
After increase automatically we will get conformation and out eoi updated date will consider for invitation ,
isnt it ,

Thanks,


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Thanks for reply,
> 
> Understood,
> After increase automatically we will get conformation and out eoi updated date will consider for invitation ,
> ...


Not sure about confirmation email, but EOI will be updated automatically and updated date will be new date of EOI.

May be you can login and check.


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Do anybody new when is next invitation round?? There is no information available at website. Please share if anyone knew.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

guruchauhan said:


> Do anybody new when is next invitation round?? There is no information available at website. Please share if anyone knew.


It used to be every 1st and 3rd friday... But now... All changed


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Now changed to what??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

guruchauhan said:


> Now changed to what??


Invite round was today, Wednesday, mot friday.

This is only applicable to sc189, sc190 has no rounds.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Invite round was today, Wednesday, mot friday.
> 
> This is only applicable to sc189, sc190 has no rounds.


But when will they update in their website,
And i think they clear backlog except pro occupation ,
Isnt it ?


----------



## KumarEssarani (Jul 15, 2015)

Guys please suggest me on below thing.

Form 80 has to be filled by Main applicant?

Form 1221 has to be filled by second applicant (spouse) ?

Is that correct? Thank you guys in advance


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Guys 
Once state approval is done then what's next 

Can some1 elaborate the steps and requirements. 

Thanks


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

No single invite for 55 pointer today. Hope on tomorrow or on monday.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

djdoller said:


> No single invite for 55 pointer today. Hope on tomorrow or on monday.


It might be another week, months or longer. They will start invite 55+5 pointers.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> It might be another week, months or longer. They will start invite 55+5 pointers.


Hi andrey,

Share your prediction on stream 2 as well. Starting from my case 

Occupation: Financial Investment Adviser
Total Points (including SS): 70
IELTS:10
Experience 10

EOI: Dec 4, 2015

Need your prediction for date of invitation !!


----------



## naeemuaf (Dec 29, 2015)

*Agricultural Consultant*

Any one in Agricultural Consultant Category


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> Hi andrey, Share your prediction on stream 2 as well. Starting from my case  Occupation: Financial Investment Adviser Total Points (including SS): 70 IELTS:10 Experience 10 EOI: Dec 4, 2015 Need your prediction for date of invitation !!


I think with 70 points you hold a fair chance to be invited.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi guys Tinkerbell again, so i traveled all the way from Pakistan to Dubai just to attempt PTE test so i can get 20 in english as you know i got above 8 in reading,speaking and listening of IELTS but got 7 in writing which messed everything up so i have taken a leap of faith and traveled to Dubai to attempt PTE please remember in prayers


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi guys Tinkerbell again, so i traveled all the way from Pakistan to Dubai just to attempt PTE test so i can get 20 in english as you know i got above 8 in reading,speaking and listening of IELTS but got 7 in writing which messed everything up so i have taken a leap of faith and traveled to Dubai to attempt PTE please remember in prayers




You can kill it in pte man.. Go for it!

All the best!


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello andryx,

There r very less chances of invitation with 55+5 points for engineering technologists,I read in the thread somewhere.
NSW is preferring i.t or softwate professionals.
Engineering categories mechanical,electrical,chemical,electronics (EA assess) candidate occupations r on less priority as per nsw invitation past trend.

What's ur opinion?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello andryx, There r very less chances of invitation with 55+5 points for engineering technologists,I read in the thread somewhere. NSW is preferring i.t or softwate professionals. Engineering categories mechanical,electrical,chemical,electronics (EA assess) candidate occupations r on less priority as per nsw invitation past trend. What's ur opinion?


I dont agree, yes certain professions are more common, thus more invites are received, but it does not mean other anzsco would not be invited.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I dont agree, yes certain professions are more common, thus more invites are received, but it does not mean other anzsco would not be invited.


OK thnx for reply mate


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> OK thnx for reply mate


Its just a matter if waiting... Feb-march-april are crucial in my opinion.


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi guys Tinkerbell again, so i traveled all the way from Pakistan to Dubai just to attempt PTE test so i can get 20 in english as you know i got above 8 in reading,speaking and listening of IELTS but got 7 in writing which messed everything up so i have taken a leap of faith and traveled to Dubai to attempt PTE please remember in prayers


Your IELTS scores are impressive to me. I wish you will get your desired score.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Friends do we have anyone who applied under 263111... Need some advice from him...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

AUVisa said:


> Thanks! I am losing my patience . :noidea:
> 261312
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> ...


Do not worry dude, we will also be invited soon.


----------



## Atom76 (Jan 26, 2016)

vivsontime said:


> Friends do we have anyone who applied under 263111... Need some advice from him...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


 Me applied on 25th Nov 15. 55+5 with competent english, but no response yet.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Hy,

For 489 Family Sponsor Visa, Occupation must be on State occupation list. Same like 190??


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> Friends do we have anyone who applied under 263111... Need some advice from him...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


I have applied for ANZSCO 263111 on 13 the Nov 2015... For NSW state nomination.


----------



## Naga (Oct 24, 2013)

Dear Experts, 

I am new to this group. I have submitted my EOI (261312 - Developer Programmer) NSW SS 190 with 55+5. EOI Submitted - on 3rd Dec 2015 

I am working in NSW. I would like to know any chance of getting invite in next 2 months?

I am eligible to apply for Victoria as I lived 3 yrs on 457 in Victoria. 

I am thinking to apply for Victoria and will it impact my EOI in NSW state?

If Victoria approves my visa and grant ,Do I need to leave my existing job in NSW and move to Victoria?

Best Regards,
Naga


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

No invite today also I suppose. Let's see when the wait will be over.

Hi Andrey,

Just a query, is it mandatory for NSW to send the 4000 invites. 
Is there any required number of BA's given for NSW.

Regards


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

So many applicant r silent. Some times they dont update their information. So it doesnt matter just one more week to check about 55 pointers invite. Hope all get soon.


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> Friends do we have anyone who applied under 263111... Need some advice from him...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


I applied. Wht do u want to know. I am waiting since 6march 2015


Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

djdoller said:


> So many applicant r silent. Some times they dont update their information. So it doesnt matter just one more week to check about 55 pointers invite. Hope all get soon.


Djdoller.. What past data says about 55+5 pointers.... NSW invites them or not? What is last 2-3 yrs record??


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Got approval from NSW today,
Alhumdulillah


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

AA007 said:


> Got approval from NSW today,
> Alhumdulillah


Great news... Congratulations..!! 

It seems tha NSW sending invitations in random days


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AA007 said:


> Got approval from NSW today, Alhumdulillah


Congratulate!

Please update your tracker status


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> > Got approval from NSW today, Alhumdulillah
> ...


Thanks 
Will do it today or tomorrow :blush:


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

AA007 said:


> Got approval from NSW today, Alhumdulillah


Congratulations....

When did you apply ?


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Guys - Any hope for invitation with 60 points in upcoming months?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

gagan.28 said:


> Hi Guys - Any hope for invitation with 60 points in upcoming months?


they have cleared their back log for 189,
so u will get invite soon in few days may be next draw


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> > Got approval from NSW today, Alhumdulillah
> ...


Thx

EOI on 14 August 15
ITA on 29 Jan 16
Applied on 1 February
Approval on 4 February


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

AA007 said:


> Thx EOI on 14 August 15 ITA on 29 Jan 16 Applied on 1 February Approval on 4 February


 Hi, that's so fast. Did you apply for expedite processing ? Thanks


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thx EOI on 14 August 15 ITA on 29 Jan 16 Applied on 1 February Approval on 4 February
> ...



Is there expedite processing ? I didn't know that

I have skill assessment for experience from EA, may b that's y I got approval soon.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Any 55 pointers have luck today?


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

AA007 said:


> Thx
> 
> EOI on 14 August 15
> ITA on 29 Jan 16
> ...


Whats you occupation?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey Anyone,

Pls tell me with 55 point shall we lodge eoi of 189 now,
Because few one month remain to complete 8 years ,
Shall eoi automatically update after it will be reached 8 years if we lodge eoi before with 55 points ,
is it possible ?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

AA007 said:


> Is there expedite processing ? I didn't know that I have skill assessment for experience from EA, may b that's y I got approval soon.


Amazing. Wish I get such quick approval


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

Black_Rose said:


> Hi, that's so fast. Did you apply for expedite processing ? Thanks


Could you please let us know how to expedite this process?
Thanks!


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

AUVisa said:


> Could you please let us know how to expedite this process? Thanks!


If your visa expiring soon or you are loosing points for your age in a very short time than you can apply to expedite the process by requesting to NSW. However, it's not guaranteed that your application would be processed faster.


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

Black_Rose said:


> If your visa expiring soon or you are loosing points for your age in a very short time than you can apply to expedite the process by requesting to NSW. However, it's not guaranteed that your application would be processed faster.


ohk.. and how do we request?
Thanks


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> If your visa expiring soon or you are loosing points for your age in a very short time than you can apply to expedite the process by requesting to NSW. However, it's not guaranteed that your application would be processed faster.


Visa expiring soon AND you are currently working in NSW. In that case you can ask your employer to write a letter


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Visa expiring soon AND you are currently working in NSW. In that case you can ask your employer to write a letter


Oh ok.. yup that won't work .

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

I expected to receive invitation with 60+5, 261312, DOE 29/1/2016 today,but unfortunately it seems that they didn't send any invitation , finger crossed for tomorrow:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thx
> ...


Civil engineer


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

AA007 said:


> Civil engineer


Congrats bro, what's ur points breakdown?


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

william1 said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> > Civil engineer
> ...


Age 25
Degree 15
Exp 15
Total 55


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

*IELTS/PTE latest score considered?*

Hi Guys,

Shall I consider giving another attempt to one of these exams?
I have a doubt if I dont get enough score then what will happen to my EOI?

Do they consider the latest score or the one which is mapped to EOI?

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AUVisa said:


> Hi Guys, Shall I consider giving another attempt to one of these exams? I have a doubt if I dont get enough score then what will happen to my EOI? Do they consider the latest score or the one which is mapped to EOI? Thanks & Regards,


The one you would like to use. 

If your score is on a border with higher threshold, try to do exam again.


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> The one you would like to use.
> 
> If your score is on a border with higher threshold, try to do exam again.


Thanks


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hoping there will be some invitations sent tomorrow and few 55+5 pointers from 2613 category gets invited. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> The one you would like to use.
> 
> If your score is on a border with higher threshold, try to do exam again.


Border with higher threshold?
What its meaning?


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi andry
My info is already in tracker but it is not correct, how I can correct/update. 
I am trying to add new but it is giving error in date format


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Its 12.27 in nsw now. Be ready to get some more invite for 190 nsw. Hope lot of people r getting invitaion this time. Mostly for the 55 pointers. Cheers.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

After getting invitation... How much time we will have to submit required documents??


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

14 days to apply for nswnomination


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

The time of 190 approval, what exactly does it depend on?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Approval time is set to max 3 months.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

djdoller said:


> Approval time is set to max 3 months.


Indeed, I am just curious as to why some candidates are approved in 3 days, whereas others wait for 3 months?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

EA guys got it soon because they r not in pro rata. And some other guys late because of the lot more candidates received nominations. All department for engg. And other occupation r different in nsw. So wait my friend... u will definately get it soon.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Its 12.27 in nsw now. Be ready to get some more invite for 190 nsw. Hope lot of people r getting invitaion this time. Mostly for the 55 pointers. Cheers.


NSW invitation is not the same as 189 invitation. They do the selection manually through some set of criteria.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

I know friend the criteria but since last 4 days no one get invite so thete is 99.99% hope that sone one get the invitation. They send invite any days.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

I havent seen much invites for EA people this year. Apart from civil engineers last friday. Electronic, chemical, electrical, mechanical, telecom and many similar are just waiting and waiting. NSW please look at us too if u r reading


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AA007 said:


> Hi andry My info is already in tracker but it is not correct, how I can correct/update. I am trying to add new but it is giving error in date format


I PM you in a min.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Border with higher threshold?
> What its meaning?


Border with higher threshold?
What its meaning


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

8,8.5 or 9 in speaking reading and listening but 7.5 in writing it means at border with higher threshold.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Border with higher threshold? What its meaning


If for example a candidate got 76+ in pte but the next threshold is at 79+ to get 20 points.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> If for example a candidate got 76+ in pte but the next threshold is at 79+ to get 20 points.


Do you know how this applies to years of experience?

For example if Candidate A has 1 year's experience with DOE-EOI - 01/12/2015 and Candidate B has 1.5 years experience with DOE-EOI 01/01/2016. Who would get invited first in such a scenario.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

If we r not claiming the 5 extra points for experience it doesnt matter for nsw weather it is 2 years and 11 month or 1 year. Both r equal. At that time they only look at doe. Cheers


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello djdollar,
No invitation till now,Friday is going on.
EA applicants r still in waiting as usual.
I m 55+5 engineering technologist with 13.10.15 doe.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

I m also waiting bro. I m very very frustrating anout this. May be after office hours in nsw we xan get any good news. God is great. Just wait.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

rohan6682 said:


> Financial Investment Advisor
> 
> Age - 25
> Education - 15
> ...


Hi have you got the nomination ?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## KumarEssarani (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Guys,

We are really unable to understand that why Accountants are not been invited?
I have applied EOI on 2nd July 2015 under Accountant with 65 Points in total (7 each in IELTS).

Whats going on with Accountants? Can anyone suggest please? Its been nearly 8 months.

Please help Seniors. Thank you


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

For accountants eighter wait atleast june or still not invited then go for 489 nsw. Nsw opens special region for state sponsor for enggs and accountants. So ask to agents weather it is suitable area or not. For this rigional visa we dont need relative sponsors. So just check it out. Nsw want to develops new areas orena, murrey south far coast etc. The same happened in 2006 when i was in nsw. Accountant and it was on top but just after july 2007 they totally demolished all applicant. It was under prison for more 2 years. That time they had started the same rigional visa with other subclass. So might be australua want to spread more rigion. My experience was good in regional areas too. So just go for it. It also gives 10 more points and instant invite too.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> For accountants eighter wait atleast june or still not invited then go for 489 nsw. Nsw opens special region for state sponsor for enggs and accountants. So ask to agents weather it is suitable area or not. For this rigional visa we dont need relative sponsors. So just check it out. Nsw want to develops new areas orena, murrey south far coast etc. The same happened in 2006 when i was in nsw. Accountant and it was on top but just after july 2007 they totally demolished all applicant. It was under prison for more 2 years. That time they had started the same rigional visa with other subclass. So might be australua want to spread more rigion. My experience was good in regional areas too. So just go for it. It also gives 10 more points and instant invite too.


Accountants are suspended in all regional areas..few open categories require experience


----------



## Nyk (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello Andrey
My PTE score was border with higher threshold. I will be appearing again.
However Do you think having score at border increase chances for getting invite ?
I applied with 55+5 NSW.
My PTE score was:
Writing 84
Reading 76
Listening 74
Speaking 61  



andreyx108b said:


> The one you would like to use.
> 
> If your score is on a border with higher threshold, try to do exam again.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Nyk said:


> Hello Andrey
> My PTE score was border with higher threshold. I will be appearing again.
> However Do you think having score at border increase chances for getting invite ?
> I applied with 55+5 NSW.
> ...


Just go for PTE again and get 10 more points with 65 each..u r very close


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Nyk said:


> Hello Andrey
> My PTE score was border with higher threshold. I will be appearing again.
> However Do you think having score at border increase chances for getting invite ?
> I applied with 55+5 NSW.
> ...


Just go for PTE again and get 10 more points with 65 each..u r very close


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

KumarEssarani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We are really unable to understand that why Accountants are not been invited?
> I have applied EOI on 2nd July 2015 under Accountant with 65 Points in total (7 each in IELTS).
> ...


Accountants have been invited, but only those with 65+5ss and higher.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

So guys what are the chances for people with 65points to get invitation on 189 for accountants, and similarly on 70 points for 190 as there will be 5points extra for SS?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> So guys what are the chances for people with 65points to get invitation on 189 for accountants, and similarly on 70 points for 190 as there will be 5points extra for SS?


For 189, I think you wont have a chance as they are still clearing accountants with 70 points.
SkillSelect


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Occupation ceiling is full for accountant. Very frustrating.....


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

makapaka said:


> Occupation ceiling is full for accountant. Very frustrating.....


Dont worry its typing mistake.Out of 2525 only 1005 invitations issued.And good thing is that 70 pointers cleared almost till 19 January so it will come to 65 and then to 60.


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

jdesai said:


> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> > Occupation ceiling is full for accountant. Very frustrating.....
> ...


Hi jdesai
I wish if you go right. 
Do you think they will issue more invitation for accountant in this financial year?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

makapaka said:


> Hi jdesai
> I wish if you go right.
> Do you think they will issue more invitation for accountant in this financial year?


Yes because ceiling decided at the start of financial year according to immigration budget and have never seen changing in the middle of the year.Also in the past have seen many typing error from outsourced company who handles department website.So be patient till next round result and it will be corrected.


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Submitted EOI for both SA and NSW in July 2015 ....

Got the PR in Dec 2015 for SA but received invitation for nomination from NSW only in Jan 2016 !!!
So weird.


----------



## Yi620188 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ragul28 said:


> Submitted EOI for both SA and NSW in July 2015 ....
> 
> Got the PR in Dec 2015 for SA but received invitation for nomination from NSW only in Jan 2016 !!!
> So weird.


That's why you should have withdrawn the Eoi for NSW after you got invited under SA. At the same time you wasted a vacancy under NSW


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Anybody got invitations today???


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

There is no update for next round on website?? How we can assume that today DIBP conducted the invitation round???


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

guruchauhan said:


> There is no update for next round on website?? How we can assume that today DIBP conducted the invitation round???


DIBP already conducted invitation round on 3 Feb and next is on 17 Feb.Seems like they will issue on first and third Wednesday now onwards.


----------



## Naga (Oct 24, 2013)

The Immigration Department have updated the Ceiling values today and All Accounting occupations and most ICT occupational ceilings have been reduced.... Which means these occupational categories are now full and No More invitations can be issued this financial year... Please see below ceiling values as published on the departments website as on today.

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1071 1071
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 3624 3624
2211 Accountants 1005 1005 
2212 Auditors 1000 1000

This ceilings can be confirmed on below link under Occupation Ceilings Tab:

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

But where it is mention?? I didn't find any where.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Naga said:


> The Immigration Department have updated the Ceiling values today and All Accounting occupations and most ICT occupational ceilings have been reduced.... Which means these occupational categories are now full and No More invitations can be issued this financial year... Please see below ceiling values as published on the departments website as on today.
> 
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1071 1071
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers 3624 3624
> ...


This could be typing mistake or intentionally? 

As on 8th Jan 2016 the result showed higher ceiling.


----------



## Naga (Oct 24, 2013)

skharoon said:


> This could be typing mistake or intentionally?
> 
> As on 8th Jan 2016 the result showed higher ceiling.


May be its a typing mistake , but they can reduce the ceiling at any time. But , the ceiling will not be there for State nomination. 

But, more people with higher scores will apply in 190 instead of 189. 

Regards,
Naga


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Any invitations today?

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Note:*the following occupation group has reached its ceiling and no more invitations will be issue during the 2015-16 programme year:

2212 ? Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasures

Its not for 2613... This is by mistake. So dont worry. We can still apply for 189. Cheers


----------



## pooyaala (May 4, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Note:*the following occupation group has reached its ceiling and no more invitations will be issue during the 2015-16 programme year:
> 
> 2212 ? Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasures
> 
> Its not for 2613... This is by mistake. So dont worry. We can still apply for 189. Cheers


Its for 22 Jan round not 03 Feb round ...


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

pooyaala said:


> Its for 22 Jan round not 03 Feb round ...


I just checked the skill select stats ... i dont see any discrepancy .... can some someone check if may be they have corrected the typo now ?

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Check the ceiling again. Its been corrected now.


----------



## Naga (Oct 24, 2013)

hasn01 said:


> I just checked the skill select stats ... i dont see any discrepancy .... can some someone check if may be they have corrected the typo now ?
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


Ohh my god. great. just got relaxed. They corrected it .  

Regards,
Naga


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

What is the last SRN approved for nomination by NSW?


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

AA007 said:


> Age 25
> Degree 15
> Exp 15
> Total 55


Would you please tell us your SRN


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Would you please tell us your SRN


off topic.. are you really an officer?!


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> What is the last SRN approved for nomination by NSW?


Approvals do not depend on SRN numbers.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

So I proved right again.Skill select updates their ceiling.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> Approvals do not depend on SRN numbers.


They start processing the applications based on SRNs. however, some of them are finalized earlier


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Seems like there isnt any breather for 55 pointers anytime sooner. As per spreadsheet many ppl are waiting since april last year.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

Zizy86 said:


> Seems like there isnt any breather for 55 pointers anytime sooner. As per spreadsheet many ppl are waiting since april last year.


Lots of them did not update their information. Be positive, you will get it soon.


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Lots of them did not update their information. Be positive, you will get it soon.


Any insight for Accountants?


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

eminemkh said:


> Any insight for Accountants?


The ceiling of 189 caused this difficulty for Accountants this year. However, The chance of Accountants with 65+ points is not so bad for NSW Invitation. They are to be invited until June.


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

Dear all, I want to know about NSW State Sponsorship chances in my case as I submitted my EOI on 19th Dec 2015 got 55 points with IELTS 6 in each band having category of 263311 telecom engineer.

Can I have some hopes or not? What possibilties can be expected?


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

jdesai said:


> So I proved right again.Skill select updates their ceiling.


Yes you are.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Seems like NSW officials are reading our discussions..... So no round today... :-(


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Hahaha. Lol


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Seems like NSW officials are reading our discussions..... So no round today... :-(


Hahaha


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Seems like NSW officials are reading our discussions..... So no round today... :-(


He is not a skill select officer. Inspite of telling the information he is asking to us.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

It seems no invitations from nsw today aswell

Guys, need suggestions/opinions in my case. 

Financial investment adviser 
70 points (ielts 10, experience 10) eoi dec 4, 2015

The last invitation i saw on this forum for my profession was for 70 points with 15 points for experience on jan 15

The last stream 2 invite i saw for stream 2 was on jan 29 financial institution branch manager with 70 points (10 ielts 10 experience) eoi oct 29,2015

I have ielts score of L8.5,R9,S8.5,W7.5 

should i give one more attempt at ielts or wait ?

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

If the recent trend in 189 invitations for 2613 subclass to continue, all or if not most of the 60 pointers backlog will be cleared after the next invitation round on 17th Feb. So this would force NSW to send invitations for only 55+5 pointers in the 2613 subclass. So I wouldn't mind waiting few days until the invitation round on 17th Feb is over until NSW start sending invitations


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Nsw will invite up to 17th 2613.. with 55 pointers coz next round for 189 is on 17th feb so good hope for the 2613.. with 55... pointers. Cheers.


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

Site uodated. Why immi doing this kind of mistakes, which make hart attack.

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

One more week has been passed blank and without invitations.
Frustration is endless for 55+5 nsw applicants


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> One more week has been passed blank and without invitations.
> Frustration is endless for 55+5 nsw applicants


I think NSW is not interested to invite 55+5 pointers ,
two of my friend who has 60+5 pointer who got invited within month from eoi submission date ,


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

How many time will to invite through NSW occupation code 263111 with 60+5 pointers


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

how many will take to invite by nsw with 60+5 pointers anzsco code 263111


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Guys give me tips foe PTE test im so stressed


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

Dear all, I want to know about NSW State Sponsorship chances in my case as I submitted my EOI on 19th Dec 2015 got 55 points with IELTS 6 in each band having category of 263311 telecom engineer. Can I have some hopes or not? What possibilties can be expected?


----------



## Vakymy (Jul 17, 2015)

Hallo,

Someone on this forum ones wrote an email to NSW to cancel a 190invite.

Please PM me on how to do this to allow me cancel mine and create openings for others who are awaiting invitation.

Thanks


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

Engineers may find this information useful:
Based on the available record of NSW invitation from Feb 2015 onward(when the new system was introduced), following ANZSCO and English level candidates have received invitations:

233411(Electronics Engineering) ; (60+5 points) ; IELTS 6
233311(Electrical Engineering) ; (60+5 points) ; IELTS 6
263611(Mining Engineering) ; (55+5 points) ; IELTS 6
263311(Telecommunications Engineering) ; (60+5 points) ; IELTS 6
233913(Biomedical Engineering) ; (55+5 points) ; IELTS 6
233211(Civil Engineering) ; (55+5 points) ; IELTS 6
233214(Structural Engineering) ; (55+5 points) ; IELTS 6
233112(Materials Engineering) ; (55+5 points) ; IELTS 6
233111(Chemical Engineering) ; (55+5 points) ; IELTS 7
261313(Engineering Technologist) ; (55+5 points) ; IELTS 7
233512(Mechanical Engineering) ; (60+5 points) ; IELTS 6

Inviting the candidates with lower conditions(points or IELTS score) will be possible in APRIL-MAY 2016, depending on the remaining quota in each ANZSCO and the point scores of remaining candidates.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

For 261313 code, candidates with 55+5 points and IELTS 6 got invitations between FEB 2015 to JUNE 2015. However, the situation is different in the current fin year and 55+5 candidates may get the chance in APRIL-MAY 2016.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> For 261313 code, candidates with 55+5 points and IELTS 6 got invitations between FEB 2015 to JUNE 2015. However, the situation is different in the current fin year and 55+5 candidates may get the chance in APRIL-MAY 2016.


Hi,
Skillslelct officer,

how many time will take to invite 60+5 pointer anzsco code 263111 for NSW ,
Pls commnet,

Thanks,


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> For 261313 code, candidates with 55+5 points and IELTS 6 got invitations between FEB 2015 to JUNE 2015. However, the situation is different in the current fin year and 55+5 candidates may get the chance in APRIL-MAY 2016.


How about 263111 with 55+5 IELTS 7.5. Applied from dec 2014 still waiting


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> For 261313 code, candidates with 55+5 points and IELTS 6 got invitations between FEB 2015 to JUNE 2015. However, the situation is different in the current fin year and 55+5 candidates may get the chance in APRIL-MAY 2016.


Hi,

What about 261312 - 55+5 points? Waiting since Oct 2015
Your response will be much appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

For 263111, A candidate (60+5points, IELTS6, DOE 13 July 2014) got the invitation on 12 MAY 2015[which was the second last massive invitation date in the last fin year(the last massive invitation date was 20 MAY)]. In the current fin year, much candidates have not been invited under this occupation. The chances may arise in APRIL 2016


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

AUVisa said:


> Hi,
> 
> What about 261312 - 55+5 points? Waiting since Oct 2015
> Your response will be much appreciated.
> ...


Lots of 261312 candidates with (55+5 and IELTS6) were invited last April and May. The current situation for 261312 is also good. I predict that you will be invited soon.


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello Skill Select Officer,
I want to know about NSW State Sponsorship chances in my case as I submitted my EOI on 19th Dec 2015 got 55 points with IELTS 6 in each band having category of 263311 telecom engineer. Can I have some hopes or not? What possibilties can be expected?


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

skinaqvi said:


> Hello Skill Select Officer,
> I want to know about NSW State Sponsorship chances in my case as I submitted my EOI on 19th Dec 2015 got 55 points with IELTS 6 in each band having category of 263311 telecom engineer. Can I have some hopes or not? What possibilties can be expected?


You will have a chance only if NSW starts inviting Engineers, which is not the case currently. However, as there is a huge number of invitations to be sent yet, there might be a chance for you in coming months. It all depends on the quota of different occupations, which is not publicized.


----------



## AUVisa (Jan 28, 2016)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Lots of 261312 candidates with (55+5 and IELTS6) were invited last April and May. The current situation for 261312 is also good. I predict that you will be invited soon.


Amen. Thank you!


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

skinaqvi said:


> Hello Skill Select Officer,
> I want to know about NSW State Sponsorship chances in my case as I submitted my EOI on 19th Dec 2015 got 55 points with IELTS 6 in each band having category of 263311 telecom engineer. Can I have some hopes or not? What possibilties can be expected?


AFAIK I havent seen a single invite for telecom engineer this year. Last year there were invites and one of them was in may 2015 at 55+5 points with IELTS 7. One of my friends is waiting since oct 2014 with IELTS 6. It is also to be noted here than telecom was suspended after July 2014 round till Feb 2015. this year there are good chances and we are hopeful that they will nominate telecom soon.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> AFAIK I havent seen a single invite for telecom engineer this year. Last year there were invites and one of them was in may 2015 at 55+5 points with IELTS 7. One of my friends is waiting since oct 2014 with IELTS 6. It is also to be noted here than telecom was suspended after July 2014 round till Feb 2015. this year there are good chances and we are hopeful that they will nominate telecom soon.


Thats right. All the 55+5 candidates have a chance in MAY 2016 as NSW will have a massive invitation to fill the 4000 quota. This trend was observed last year.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Thats right. All the 55+5 candidates have a chance in MAY 2016 as NSW will have a massive invitation to fill the 4000 quota. This trend was observed last year.


In may?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Thats right. All the 55+5 candidates have a chance in MAY 2016 as NSW will have a massive invitation to fill the 4000 quota. This trend was observed last year.


Is it mandatory if we have 60+5 point then they must be give invitation (NSW)if they have remain quota of current year 2015-2016,occupation is does not matter,
Thanks,


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> In may?


The prediction is that 200 invitations per week is to be released between 15 March to 15 May 2016.


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Thats right. All the 55+5 candidates have a chance in MAY 2016 as NSW will have a massive invitation to fill the 4000 quota. This trend was observed last year.


Hello skill select Officer,

I have submited my EOI for NSW at 5th June,2015. My profile is given below

Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer(263312)
Age: 30
Bachelor Degree:15
Experience: 10(more than 5 years)
IELTS:0(L=7,R=6,W=6.5,S=7)
Total: 55+5(NSW) 

Any hope for me?
:confused2:


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Is it mandatory if we have 60+5 point then they must be give invitation (NSW)if they have remain quota of current year 2015-2016,occupation is does not matter,
> Thanks,


It depends on the occupation ceiling and current number of invitees. As we are getting closer to the end of financial year, they will send as invitations as possible to fill each occupation quota.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

bornil20 said:


> Hello skill select Officer,
> 
> I have submited my EOI for NSW at 5th June,2015. My profile is given below
> 
> ...


Pls wait another 1 month or 2. I hope you will be invited.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

In the NSW sponsorship application if you're not claiming points for experience, do you still need to provide a copy of your resume?


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

emboon said:


> In the NSW sponsorpship application if you're not claiming points for experience, do you still need to provide a copy of your resume?


The resume is to be provided anyway. But if you are not claiming any points for your experience, you do not need to provide any pay-slips or job evidence.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> It depends on the occupation ceiling and current number of invitees. As we are getting closer to the end of financial year, they will send as invitations as possible to fill each occupation quota.


is there specific number of quota per occupation within the NSW 4000 slots per financial year ?... if so, how many allocated for electrical, telecom or civil engineer...


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

ee_sajib said:


> is there specific number of quota per occupation within the NSW 4000 slots per financial year ?... if so, how many allocated for electrical, telecom or civil engineer...


Definitely there is, but not publicized clearly. Based on the evidence, we can guess that the quota for Civil Engineers is higher than other Engineering occupations. This is compatible with engineering occupation ceilings for 189 VISA, by chance only ( As there is no direct relation between 189 and 190 ceilings)


----------



## Lakhy113 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi skillselect officer i hv applied for system analyst in august 2015 whn i cn get invitation pls


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi,

Skill select officer,

If anyone had now 55+5 pointer of and after few months like in march or april month their point will be increased 60+5 then our chance will be increased, occupation is not matter,


Thanks,


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Skill select officer,
> 
> ...


It still depends. i.e if you are an engineer with 60+5 points, you will be invited probably. However for accountants it may not be the case.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

Lakhy113 said:


> Hi skillselect officer i hv applied for system analyst in august 2015 whn i cn get invitation pls


Wish you could submit you EOI 3 months earlier, as the situation for system analysts was better last year. Now you can only wait for some more months to see the trend; or you need to increase your points. Anyway, I hope you will be invited this fin year.


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Pls wait another 1 month or 2. I hope you will be invited.


Thanks for your reply. 
But I have heard a rumor that NSW invites only 263311(telecommunications engineer) . No 263312(telecommunications network Engineer) is invited yet. But 263312 is in NSW priority list from 2015 june as I could remember.

Can you comment on this issue? from my perspective, both are almost same occupational category(telecom professionals). so, it should not matter whether it is 263312 or 263311.


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Definitely there is, but not publicized clearly. Based on the evidence, we can guess that the quota for Civil Engineers is higher than other Engineering occupations. This is compatible with engineering occupation ceilings for 189 VISA, by chance only ( As there is no direct relation between 189 and 190 ceilings)


Hi there!

Looking at the trend of this year for ICT BA none of the 60+5SS has got the invite as of now. I have submitted my EOI on 17/Sep with 60+5SS. Can I expect it in near future or no hopes .


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Wish you could submit you EOI 3 months earlier, as the situation for system analysts was better last year. Now you can only wait for some more months to see the trend; or you need to increase your points. Anyway, I hope you will be invited this fin year.


Hello Skillselect Officer,

what are the chances of ICT BA/SA 261111/261112 for 190 NSW

1) 60+5 points ( with IELTS min 7, 10 points)
2) 60+5 points ( with IELTS min 6, 0 points)
3) 55+5 points ( with IELTS min 7, 10 points)
4) 55 + 5 Points

also can you put light on how many approx invitation for ICT BA/SA will be released it would be helpful.

Thanks in advance


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> It still depends. i.e if you are an engineer with 60+5 points, you will be invited probably. However for accountants it may not be the case.


Then it should be ok bcoz I am IT engineer with 263111 code 
What you think ?


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

The point is that, the current trend cannot continue any longer. Till now, they have just invited specific occupations. Probably from February end or in March they need to invite more candidates. We can have a better vision of occupation quotas that time.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi skill select officer, 

One prediction for me too. 

Financial investment adviser (stream 2)

70 points (english 10, exp 10)

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> The point is that, the current trend cannot continue any longer. Till now, they have just invited specific occupations. Probably from February end or in March they need to invite more candidates. We can have a better vision of occupation quotas that time.


Thanks,


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

hasn01 said:


> Hi skill select officer,
> 
> One prediction for me too.
> 
> ...


Probably you will be invited soon with 70 points.


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Wish you could submit you EOI 3 months earlier, as the situation for system analysts was better last year. Now you can only wait for some more months to see the trend; or you need to increase your points. Anyway, I hope you will be invited this fin year.



Hi ,

Are you talking about SC 190 or SC 189?

Whats the possibility of ICT BA in SC 189 this year with 60 points? Can we guess how much wait time would be there.

*Skilled - Subclass – 189 & 190* | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111 | ACS Assessment Positive - 19 May 2015 | IELTS : 29 Aug 2015 - Overall Band Score : 7.5 | EOI 189 DOE -08 Oct 2015| | EOI 190 DOE -17 Jan 2016| Points for 189: 60 |Points for 190 (NSW): 65 | Invitation: xx/xx/xxxx | PCC : xx/xx/xxxx | Medicals: xx/xx/xxxx | Documents Upload: xx/xx/xxxx | CO Allocated: xx/xx/xxxx | Grant:xx/xx/2016


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

The suggestion to those who have been waiting for a long time is to consider 489 visa at the same time( if it is available for your occupation). You can wait until May 2016 for your 190 Invitation, then you can proceed with your 489 visa if you are not invited by NSW.


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> I think NSW is not interested to invite 55+5 pointers ,
> two of my friend who has 60+5 pointer who got invited within month from eoi submission date ,


:confused2::confused2::confused2:

I agree with u..if u have 7each u will get invited. otherwise time wasting.....


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

A-A said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Are you talking about SC 190 or SC 189?
> 
> ...


apply nsw 489 far coast region,
its open from 28 jan for ICT occupations those who have each 7 or overall 7.5 ,
without waste time apply 489 nsw


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

A-A said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Are you talking about SC 190 or SC 189?
> 
> ...


I was talking about SC 190. For SC 189, hopefully 65 pointers will be cleared soon and the chance of 60 pointers will increase. However, we should take the ceiling into account as well.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

romero2005 said:


> :confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> I agree with u..if u have 7each u will get invited. otherwise time wasting.....


yup true,

but anyone who have 60+5 with competent English it should be ok no more wait ,


----------



## pps2015 (Oct 10, 2015)

*Chances for Chemical Engineer*

Hi Skillselect Officer

What is the chances for Chemical Engineer 233111 with below points,

Age:- 30
Education:- 15
Experience:- 10
English:- 0


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> The prediction is that 200 invitations per week is to be released between 15 March to 15 May 2016.


Yes, that was the case last year.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

The ceiling values of SC189 are quite interesting! for occupations such as Construction Managers(1331) the ceiling value is 5640 and only 67 have been filled. Or for Electricians(3411) the ceiling is 8772 and only 116 have been filled. These occupations are not going to be fully filled. At the same time, we see such a high competition in other occupations such as Auditors.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

pps2015 said:


> Hi Skillselect Officer
> 
> What is the chances for Chemical Engineer 233111 with below points,
> 
> ...


You will have a chance in April or May.


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> apply nsw 489 far coast region,
> its open from 28 jan for ICT occupations those who have each 7 or overall 7.5 ,
> without waste time apply 489 nsw


Can you please guide on a higher level what is the difference between 189 and 489?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

bornil20 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> But I have heard a rumor that NSW invites only 263311(telecommunications engineer) . No 263312(telecommunications network Engineer) is invited yet. But 263312 is in NSW priority list from 2015 june as I could remember.
> 
> Can you comment on this issue? from my perspective, both are almost same occupational category(telecom professionals). so, it should not matter whether it is 263312 or 263311.


263312 and 263311 have absolutely same chances of getting invited. But 263311 have more applicants so it gets filled up before 263312 in SA. 263312 remain open atleast until december for SA. So all the 7 each pointer gets invited from Adelaide. Now comes thes case of NSW. Sydney has invited only 7 each telecom engineers whether 263311 or 263312. 263312 had no applicants with 7 each because SA was open so only 263311 with 7 each got NSW invites last year.


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi skill select officer,
I have submitted EOI for ANZSCO 261312 on August 2015 with 55+5 points NSW SS 190 Visa. Till now i have not received any news regarding invitation. so kindly reply with how long do i have to wait for receiving invitation. Waiting for your reply. 
THANKS.


----------



## Konv (Feb 5, 2016)

*Verification needed*



SkillSelect Officer said:


> The ceiling of 189 caused this difficulty for Accountants this year. However, The chance of Accountants with 65+ points is not so bad for NSW Invitation. They are to be invited until June.


Hi,
Can you please verify that 65+ as u mentioned include 5pts for state sponsorship or not?
Cheers,


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

A-A said:


> Can you please guide on a higher level what is the difference between 189 and 489?


189 is great you go anywhere in australia withall benefits,
489 is provisional visa for state region you need to stay 4 years and work 2 years atleast same region in that region afterthat u r eligible to get p.r till time u want get any benefits as p.r.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

djdoller said:


> For accountants eighter wait atleast june or still not invited then go for 489 nsw. Nsw opens special region for state sponsor for enggs and accountants. So ask to agents weather it is suitable area or not. For this rigional visa we dont need relative sponsors. So just check it out. Nsw want to develops new areas orena, murrey south far coast etc. The same happened in 2006 when i was in nsw. Accountant and it was on top but just after july 2007 they totally demolished all applicant. It was under prison for more 2 years. That time they had started the same rigional visa with other subclass. So might be australua want to spread more rigion. My experience was good in regional areas too. So just go for it. It also gives 10 more points and instant invite too.


Dear DjDollar,

Hope you are fine.

As you lived in regional areas.

Please tell me is it easy or difficult to get PR through 489 and then 887?

Can we get job easily in regional areas. Do we have to do relevant occupational job or any job?


Thanks for the help!
Suleman


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > For accountants eighter wait atleast june or still not invited then go for 489 nsw. Nsw opens special region for state sponsor for enggs and accountants. So ask to agents weather it is suitable area or not. For this rigional visa we dont need relative sponsors. So just check it out. Nsw want to develops new areas orena, murrey south far coast etc. The same happened in 2006 when i was in nsw. Accountant and it was on top but just after july 2007 they totally demolished all applicant. It was under prison for more 2 years. That time they had started the same rigional visa with other subclass. So might be australua want to spread more rigion. My experience was good in regional areas too. So just go for it. It also gives 10 more points and instant invite too.
> ...


I used to live in nsw for 5 years. I know the rigiinal area life style is little bit silent than main cbd but still u can apply. Job and business opportunities r good . Nsw govt developed the areas and also employers businesz skims. So dont need to worry at all. Just only one trouble that u must live in that area for 2 years out of 4 years and work 12 months in any field. Then u can apply for pr. If u r desperate to go to australia must apply soon in 489. Coz the areas r very limited to invite for migrants.
Cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Skill select officer whats the chance for Accountants to get NSW invite on 55+5?


----------



## Aakash89 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi skill select officer. What are the chances for Electronics Engineers with 55+5 points.
Age-30
Study-15
English- 10
Eoi submitted in aug 2015 but effect date on eoi is showing dec 2015.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

sanjay kumar said:


> Hi skill select officer,
> I have submitted EOI for ANZSCO 261312 on August 2015 with 55+5 points NSW SS 190 Visa. Till now i have not received any news regarding invitation. so kindly reply with how long do i have to wait for receiving invitation. Waiting for your reply.
> THANKS.


For 261312, NSW have already started inviting 55+5 candidates with proficient English. However if you have a competent English, you need to wait for another 1 month or 2.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Skill select officer whats the chance for Accountants to get NSW invite on 55+5?


I reckon the chance of 55+5 accountants is not so high for SC190 this financial year. Do you have any other choice?


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Engineers may find this information useful:
> Based on the available record of NSW invitation from Feb 2015 onward(when the new system was introduced), following ANZSCO and English level candidates have received invitations:
> 
> 233411(Electronics Engineering) ; (60+5 points) ; IELTS 6
> ...


Are you sure about this and where did you get that data exactly ? I am a chemical engineer, have 55+5 points (IELTS 7, no work experience), applied on Sep 2015 but haven't received invitation yet. Are you 100% positive that NSW sending invitation to 55+ pointer chemical engineers ?


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

Aakash89 said:


> Hi skill select officer. What are the chances for Electronics Engineers with 55+5 points.
> Age-30
> Study-15
> English- 10
> Eoi submitted in aug 2015 but effect date on eoi is showing dec 2015.


Your chance could be good as you have a proficient English. I predict that they should finally invite Engineers sometime between April to May.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi,
Skill select officer ,

As far as you is concern around how many queues for NSW invitation as off now,
I am asking that question because of they use only 900 to 1000 seat as they mention they will be invited current fn year 4000 for 190 ,

Thanks in Advance ,

just for prediction i am asking that question.................


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

lugia1 said:


> Are you sure about this and where did you get that data exactly ? I am a chemical engineer, have 55+5 points (IELTS 7, no work experience), applied on Sep 2015 but haven't received invitation yet. Are you 100% positive that NSW sending invitation to 55+ pointer chemical engineers ?


Several Chemical Engineers (55+5, Proficient English, 0 experience) got invitations last May. This year also I think your invitation will not come earlier than April.


----------



## Aakash89 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks skill select officer. Feeling bit relaxed now.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

djdoller said:


> I used to live in nsw for 5 years. I know the rigiinal area life style is little bit silent than main cbd but still u can apply. Job and business opportunities r good . Nsw govt developed the areas and also employers businesz skims. So dont need to worry at all. Just only one trouble that u must live in that area for 2 years out of 4 years and work 12 months in any field. Then u can apply for pr. If u r desperate to go to australia must apply soon in 489. Coz the areas r very limited to invite for migrants.
> Cheers


Hy DJDOLLAR,

Thanks a lot!

If i do the same, Are you sure that i will get PR through 887 or still they will make some issues in giving PR or delays. After 2 years How long 887 subclass can take to give PR?

Regards


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Hi,
> Skill select officer ,
> 
> As far as you is concern around how many queues for NSW invitation as off now,
> ...


Last year they invited most of their 2000 quota between 15 March to 20 May. They can follow the same trend this year as well. Till now they have invited 1000 applicants and probably they will be inviting another 1000 until mid March. The remaining 2000 invitations will be sent just like the last year procedure.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> I reckon the chance of 55+5 accountants is not so high for SC190 this financial year. Do you have any other choice?


do u mean it might be possible in next financial year?, i am not much concerned with the time it takes, but just that it get done sometime in like next year or something, secondly some people say that accountant profession will be removed from sol next year is that right?


----------



## mgfg (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi skill select officer, is there any chance for external auditors in nsw? I lodged eoi on dec 29, 2015 with 65+5 points and proficient english. Thanks!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > I used to live in nsw for 5 years. I know the rigiinal area life style is little bit silent than main cbd but still u can apply. Job and business opportunities r good . Nsw govt developed the areas and also employers businesz skims. So dont need to worry at all. Just only one trouble that u must live in that area for 2 years out of 4 years and work 12 months in any field. Then u can apply for pr. If u r desperate to go to australia must apply soon in 489. Coz the areas r very limited to invite for migrants.
> ...


Once u full fill the terms of 489 definately u will get 887 and pr too. Its for 100% sure bro. Only u have to stay there . And work anywhere... cheers


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> do u mean it might be possible in next financial year?, i am not much concerned with the time it takes, but just that it get done sometime in like next year or something, secondly some people say that accountant profession will be removed from sol next year is that right?


Large number of 55+5 Accountants were invited last fin year. This year the situation is not so good and for the next year no one knows, I could be a good year again. For removing this occupation from the list, we cannot make any comment right now. Lets get closer to the end of this year to see.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

mgfg said:


> Hi skill select officer, is there any chance for external auditors in nsw? I lodged eoi on dec 29, 2015 with 65+5 points and proficient english. Thanks!


You will get it in a near future for sure.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Last year they invited most of their 2000 quota between 15 March to 20 May. They can follow the same trend this year as well. Till now they have invited 1000 applicants and probably they will be inviting another 1000 until mid March. The remaining 2000 invitations will be sent just like the last year procedure.


Thanks a lot ,
Understood,

Means at that time when they will be invited and filling quota at that time how old the eoi are ,it is matter as occupation is not matter ,
they will be inviting every one as per how eoi old it is ?

Isnt it ,

Thanks in advance


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Can some buddy make a spread sheet for ? After invitation date of 15 may 2015 till date for 55 pointers?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

For 2613..


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Can some buddy make a spread sheet for ? After invitation date of 15 may 2015 till date for 55 pointers?


For 2613..


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Thanks a lot ,
> Understood,
> 
> Means at that time when they will be invited and filling quota at that time how old the eoi are ,it is matter as occupation is not matter ,
> ...


At that time, the invitations will be based on their announced selection criteria i.e. English proficiency, working experience, and at last the date of EOI submission.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Skill set officer, what do you say about my case? Just filed my EOI today for both 189 and 190.


----------



## hm56 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi skill select officer,
My details are as under
EOI submitted on 26/10/2015 489 Visa FS with 60 points.
ANZSCO 261312
Points breakdown
Age 25
Exp 15
PTE 10
FS 10
I have read in skill select that prorata occupation are unlikely to receive. invitation under 489 FS.
What is your opinion on this?


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Can some buddy make a spread sheet for ? After invitation date of 15 may 2015 till date for 55 pointers?


Here is a spredsheet for 2016 Applicants.
Please update your information so that we can have a better vision.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1gJOfMwTIl56lFdBzaDCXyN61D5hsOqDpnlTekniV-Ow/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Here is a spredsheet for 2016 Applicants. Please update your information so that we can have a better vision. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YhFvU_a1bbMtTbe5Lrs70gDswMmn6mZZKbkaRiNAq8I/edit


 Immi Tracker has all these info, many guys from other forums use it. The spreadsheet is not representative


----------



## MimiTien (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey guys,
I have been waiting for an invitation with 60 points under Accounting occupation under both SC 189 and SC 190 since Sept. I do not expect to receive an invitation for SC 189 coz thing has been going so tough this year for those occupations. However, I wonder if there is any chance for me to get an invitation for the occupation of either Accountant or External Auditor under SC 190 with 60pt+ this financial year?
Thanks for your warm help


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Skill select officer,

Below are my points. can yo guess when I will be getting an NSW inv. as 60 pointers for Software engineers are moving swiftly in 189 and have reached till november in 3rd feb draw.

Age : 30pt
Study: 15 pt
english : 10

Total 55 + 5 ss


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MimiTien said:


> Hey guys,
> I have been waiting for an invitation with 60 points under Accounting occupation under both SC 189 and SC 190 since Sept. I do not expect to receive an invitation for SC 189 coz thing has been going so tough this year for those occupations. However, I wonder if there is any chance for me to get an invitation for the occupation of either Accountant or External Auditor under SC 190 with 60pt+ this financial year?
> Thanks for your warm help


It will be hard


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> At that time, the invitations will be based on their announced selection criteria i.e. English proficiency, working experience, and at last the date of EOI submission.


Hi skill select officer,

This means that I will be invited to fill 4000 quota as my EOI submission date is :5th June,2015(old.... 

My profile:
Telecommunications Network Engineer (263312)
Age: 30
bachelor degree:15
Experience: 10
IELTS:0( L=7, R=6, W=6.5, S=7)

At that time(march,2016 to may,2016) occupation will not be matter for giving invitations from NSW.

What do you think?:confused2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bornil20 said:


> Hi skill select officer, This means that I will be invited to fill 4000 quota as my EOI submission date is :5th June,2015(old.... My profile: Telecommunications Network Engineer (263312) Age: 30 bachelor degree:15 Experience: 10 IELTS:0( L=7, R=6, W=6.5, S=7) At that time(march,2016 to may,2016) occupation will not be matter for giving invitations from NSW. What do you think?:confused2:


DOE is irrelevant. Based on the previous invites will be mostly going to 55+ with ielts 7+ ...


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

ozpunjabi said:


> 263312 and 263311 have absolutely same chances of getting invited. But 263311 have more applicants so it gets filled up before 263312 in SA. 263312 remain open atleast until december for SA. So all the 7 each pointer gets invited from Adelaide. Now comes thes case of NSW. Sydney has invited only 7 each telecom engineers whether 263311 or 263312. 263312 had no applicants with 7 each because SA was open so only 263311 with 7 each got NSW invites last year.



Thanks for your valuable info. I am feeling relaxed now.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

lol, guys, I suggest you to not get overly excited just because someone signed up with a name "SkillSelect Officer". )


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Immi Tracker has all these info, many guys from other forums use it. The spreadsheet is not representative


Thats right. Anyway you can refer to this spreadsheet to see the last year invitation history.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

Attentionseeker said:


> Skill set officer, what do you say about my case? Just filed my EOI today for both 189 and 190.


I see a good chance for you. Lets see when 70 pointers will be cleared.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

pradyush said:


> Hi Skill select officer,
> 
> Below are my points. can yo guess when I will be getting an NSW inv. as 60 pointers for Software engineers are moving swiftly in 189 and have reached till november in 3rd feb draw.
> 
> ...


Probably you will be invited in coming months, due to your proficient English.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

bornil20 said:


> Hi skill select officer,
> 
> This means that I will be invited to fill 4000 quota as my EOI submission date is :5th June,2015(old....
> 
> ...


It depends on the number of 55+5 candidates with proficient English in your occupation code, who will be invited prior to you.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> lol, guys, i suggest you to not get overly excited just because someone signed up with a name "skillselect officer". )


 +11111 

No one knows who will get invited but NSW - we learned that the hard way  

I stopped "predicting"


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> DOE is irrelevant. Based on the previous invites will be mostly going to 55+ with ielts 7+ ...



But from my perspective, for inviting huge applicants( about 2000) to fill the quota, DOE will be matter also. If i will get IELTS each band 7, I will not wait for NSW as my point will be increased to 65(applicable for 189)

If occupation is also not matter at that time, then DOE will must have an impact after IELTS.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

ozengineer said:


> lol, guys, I suggest you to not get overly excited just because someone signed up with a name "SkillSelect Officer". )


Are you still waiting for your nomination approval


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

bornil20 said:


> But from my perspective, for inviting huge applicants( about 2000) to fill the quota, DOE will be matter also. If i will get IELTS each band 7, I will not wait for NSW as my point will be increased to 65(applicable for 189)
> 
> If occupation is also not matter at that time, then DOE will must have an impact after IELTS.


Occupation will be important, as the quota for each ANZSCO is different


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

I think nsw has a pattern they give invitations one friday and skip the next one .... this way they let the invitations expire for those who already got 189 

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## IsuzuDmax (Nov 26, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> lol, guys, I suggest you to not get overly excited just because someone signed up with a name "SkillSelect Officer". )


you right mate, but what is someone signed as a Peter Dutton ?


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Once u full fill the terms of 489 definately u will get 887 and pr too. Its for 100% sure bro. Only u have to stay there . And work anywhere... cheers


Thanks Dear DJDOLLAR,

It is mentioned on the immi website that invitations they are sending 10 per month for 489 now. Is this for family sponsored or state sponsored?

I already applied 489 family sponsored Victoria in Jan 2016 but now i came to know that accountants are not in the victoria occupation list. Should i change EOI or submit new EOI for 489 SS NSW?

Thanks a lot for your time and help!


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> DOE is irrelevant. Based on the previous invites will be mostly going to 55+ with ielts 7+ ...





SkillSelect Officer said:


> Occupation will be important, as the quota for each ANZSCO is different


hmm... but if Anzsco quota applies, how will they invite another 2000 applicants within May 2016? 

I think they will invite all with 55+5 pointers....... otherwise they could not fill 4000. 

But if they have no intention to invite competent English applicants, Then our luck will not work...


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

bornil20 said:


> hmm... but if Anzsco quota applies, how will they invite another 2000 applicants within May 2016?
> 
> I think they will invite all with 55+5 pointers....... otherwise they could not fill 4000.
> 
> But if they have no intention to invite competent English applicants, Then our luck will not work...


I think one civil engineer was invited with competent english. Many competent english people will get invite may be not all. Wish all of them get.


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> At that time, the invitations will be based on their announced selection criteria i.e. English proficiency, working experience, and at last the date of EOI submission.


Hi SkillSelect Officer,

Does the working experience points claimed or total working experience in years and months taken into consideration?


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

How about registered nurses who have got Australian registration and applying offshore with 55 points total will be 60 points if invited by NSW


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi skill select officer,
What about engineering technologist 55+5 pointers.?
My points r
Age-30
Degree-15
Experience-10
English - competent
Doe-13/10/15
Waiting,waiting,waiting

Pl.comment,thnx


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah this SkillSelect Officer character seems quite dubious to me. It is not like he is working for NSW office, it seems to me he is someone trying attract attention by repeating things people already know based on previous invitation trends and charts along with making assumptions and predictions with no official basis. Pity some people think this is a joke and giving people false hope.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Yeah this SkillSelect Officer character seems quite dubious to me. It is not like he is working for NSW office, it seems to me he is someone trying attract attention by repeating things people already know based on previous invitation trends and charts along with making assumptions and predictions with no official basis. Pity some people think this is a joke and giving people false hope.


If it is true, then he is surely polluting the forum environment....admin should look into the matter.....


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Once u full fill the terms of 489 definately u will get 887 and pr too. Its for 100% sure bro. Only u have to stay there . And work anywhere... cheers
> ...


U can clearly see that 489 visa first condition u must invite and nominate from state sponsor or relative. So eighter u can apply directly from state sponsor. For that u have to send another eoi. 489 state nomination in nsw. The visa application FEES for RSMS 770AUD. approx. But first of all check the all condition for the different region. They all have different criteria. Like south far coast, murrey, orena etc. All about 7 to 8 rigions. So if u hire agent ask him too. Or if not then its good to elect one. Your procidure will be smooth. I m also not much femiliar with the 489 but i can help u at my top level. All the best.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> bornil20 said:
> 
> 
> > hmm... but if Anzsco quota applies, how will they invite another 2000 applicants within May 2016?
> ...



If nsw need a person in any occupation with higher points, but if they dont find any then they must apply the one with 6 band too. Coz nsw intension is too full fill the whole quota with cream people. But still if not one is there with higher points they also invite the rest candidates. So cheers.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Once u full fill the terms of 489 definately u will get 887 and pr too. Its for 100% sure bro. Only u have to stay there . And work anywhere... cheers
> ...


Im perticular area the quota is more for nsw. So 489 direct invitation by relatives r 10 per months. But still they yave more space for state sponsor.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Yeah this SkillSelect Officer character seems quite dubious to me. It is not like he is working for NSW office, it seems to me he is someone trying attract attention by repeating things people already know based on previous invitation trends and charts along with making assumptions and predictions with no official basis. Pity some people think this is a joke and giving people false hope.


Totally agree, that's what it feels like, unfortunately. 

I wish everyone would be invited, but inly time will show who will.


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

NSW is considering and will consider candidates with competent English as it is mentioned in their Minimum requirements. 
Some other states have clearly mentioned that their IETLs requirement is 7 band for any applicant or some specific occupations. 
If one can wait with patience like me it's good or else keep trying to improve your scores. 
Last week was good interms of invitation and hopefully this month more 55 pointers will get invitations. This is my predication only. Rest Allah knows better. 
Good luck


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Bal I am getting totally impatient. How long I have to wait for the nomination


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Bal I am getting totally impatient. How long I have to wait for the nomination


I dont think i ever saw anyone waiting for more than 7 weeks...


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think i ever saw anyone waiting for more than 7 weeks...


But my EOI is going to expire this 3rd March. If I don't get invitation by that time I'd be in trouble.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> But my EOI is going to expire this 3rd March. If I don't get invitation by that time I'd be in trouble.


Did you get un touch with them?

Just confirm - you already been invited right?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Did you get un touch with them? Just confirm - you already been invited right?


I have got invitation to apply for NSW nomination and applied already on 18 January. My EOI is going to expire on 3rd March if I don't get the EOI invite ( post nomination ), I don't know I may start over the process or what!!!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> I have got invitation to apply for NSW nomination and applied already on 18 January. My EOI is going to expire on 3rd March if I don't get the EOI invite ( post nomination ), I don't know I may start over the process or what!!!!!


Email them and ask to expedite the process, it is allowed and possible. 

I am sure that you will have all in place by end of feb ) putting beer in it


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> I have got invitation to apply for NSW nomination and applied already on 18 January. My EOI is going to expire on 3rd March if I don't get the EOI invite ( post nomination ), I don't know I may start over the process or what!!!!!


I am curious. Did you really wait for your invitation for nearly 2 years, without making any change to your EOI ?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Email them and ask to expedite the process, it is allowed and possible. I am sure that you will have all in place by end of feb ) putting beer in it


I don't think they expedite process in case of EOI expiry. Still, I'd email them end of this month to let them know my situation.

The most uncomfortable thing is, I don't know the process of what would happen when my EOI expires while awaiting for state nomination.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

lugia1 said:


> I am curious. Did you really wait for your invitation for nearly 2 years, without making any change to your EOI ?



My occupation wasn't in any states list since the last two years. So what to do... I've even forgotten that I once tried to go to Australia and created EOI until that morning I got NSW Invite. Very pathetic my case is, isn't it? Hehe


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Email them and ask to expedite the process, it is allowed and possible. I am sure that you will have all in place by end of feb ) putting beer in it
> ...


Dont get worried. Once u go through the link for invitation and applied for nomination u have to wait untill they accept and ask for apply the visa. U be preapered with your other doccumwntation. Once u got invite u should not worry. At the time of visa laungment u have to validate your ielts and your assessment only. Nothin else. Cheers


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> My occupation wasn't in any states list since the last two years. So what to do... I've even forgotten that I once tried to go to Australia and created EOI until that morning I got NSW Invite. Very pathetic my case is, isn't it? Hehe


So you were able to apply for NSW SS even though your occupation wasn't in the list ? Interesting. How much migration points did you have btw ?

Sorry for questions, I am just trying to figure out myself would have a chance 2 years later, if suddenly there was a increasing demand for my occupation somehow.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

lugia1 said:


> So you were able to apply for NSW SS even though your occupation wasn't in the list ? Interesting. How much migration points did you have btw ? Sorry for questions, I am just trying to figure out myself would have a chance 2 years later, if suddenly there was a increasing demand for my occupation somehow.


Yes it is known as stream 2 and I have 75 points. If you are also in those IT occupation you don't need to wait that long. Best of luck.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Hey. I got some of my documents translated by a Sworn Translator certified by local Ministry of Justice. Does DIBP also require the documents to be Apostilled?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey guys just wondering are there any other states that are offering 190 for accountants with proficient english but no experience?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Hey. I got some of my documents translated by a Sworn Translator certified by local Ministry of Justice. Does DIBP also require the documents to be Apostilled?


I did not put apostle on any if my docs, usually color scan will suffice.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

Black_Rose said:


> My occupation wasn't in any states list since the last two years. So what to do... I've even forgotten that I once tried to go to Australia and created EOI until that morning I got NSW Invite. Very pathetic my case is, isn't it? Hehe



I cannot understand your point .Please elpbrate this statement :
My EOI is going to expire on 3rd March if I don't get the EOI invite ( post nomination ),


----------



## Crazy student (Nov 16, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> Black_Rose said:
> 
> 
> > My occupation wasn't in any states list since the last two years. So what to do... I've even forgotten that I once tried to go to Australia and created EOI until that morning I got NSW Invite. Very pathetic my case is, isn't it? Hehe
> ...


He created eoi 2 years ago and got nomination last month ; it was on stream 2 but have higher point 75 so got invited. Eoi expires after 2 years so it will be 2 year on 3rd march. 
@ black rose its not pathetic but one of most interesting case. You forget about it, get on with daily life; thought of canada and then you got it  why would you wait till last hour for the mail. If it can expedite your process you should go it. Just my opinion though. Gud luck


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

lugia1 said:


> Yeah this SkillSelect Officer character seems quite dubious to me. It is not like he is working for NSW office, it seems to me he is someone trying attract attention by repeating things people already know based on previous invitation trends and charts along with making assumptions and predictions with no official basis. Pity some people think this is a joke and giving people false hope.


Your right..


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> I cannot understand your point .Please elpbrate this statement :
> My EOI is going to expire on 3rd March if I don't get the EOI invite ( post nomination ),


Nsw got access to EOI and skill select and it freezes automatically once youget nomination and even it expires before nomination they will have access to it otherwise they will ask you to create new EOI.So dont worry,expedite of process do not apply here so simply wait for their response.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hey guys just wondering are there any other states that are offering 190 for accountants with proficient english but no experience?


Yes apply for 489 regional state sponsor in nsw. U will get the invite just in a month.


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys just wondering are there any other states that are offering 190 for accountants with proficient english but no experience?
> ...


But I have not seen nowadays any region sponsoring accountant.
Are you sure?


----------



## swilliam (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi..everyone .....I had already submitted my EOI to NSW January 2015 so i t has been waiting for almost over one year. my points are (55+5)..234111 (electronics engineer)..Ielts 6.5, work exp +education.So far i haven't got any invitation yet.I m so disappointed this waiting games over a year. It seems to me that it looks like NSW won't consider (55 +5) candidates and is getting high -scores candidates to fulfil the quota.My concern is that they continue awarding to high score candidates without considering 55+5 pointers in 2016 .please share your idea and experience..Thanks


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> +11111
> 
> No one knows who will get invited but NSW - we learned that the hard way
> 
> I stopped "predicting"


hi i have a question if i EDIT my EOI WILL IT AFFECT THE DATE OF SUBMISSION?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

swilliam said:


> Hi..everyone .....I had already submitted my EOI to NSW January 2015 so i t has been waiting for almost over one year. my points are (55 5)..234111 (electronics engineer)..Ielts 6.5, work exp education.So far i haven't got any invitation yet.I m so disappointed this waiting games over a year. It seems to me that it looks like NSW won't consider (55 5) candidates and is getting high -scores candidates to fulfil the quota.My concern is that they continue awarding to high score candidates without considering 55 5 pointers in 2016 .please share your idea and experience..Thanks


If nsw invites sufficient candidates at the current time, i think it is not so hard to get chance for 55 pointers... but, the thing is that they always having a tendency of making delay which is killing 55 pointers like us, because in every delay time some high pointers are submitting eoi and NSW selecting them as well, although these applicants already having point for sc189 and they will easily get invitation from dipb directly. I think NSW should avoid delaying and move forward with existing applicants...


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Tayyabb said:


> hi i have a question if i EDIT my EOI WILL IT AFFECT THE DATE OF SUBMISSION?


I just edited mine. It changed the date of submission. But my date of effect is same! So i am guessing as long as your DOE is same, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> I just edited mine. It changed the date of submission. But my date of effect is same! So i am guessing as long as your DOE is same, it doesn't really matter.


Can i also apply for ss 489?
at the same time?


----------



## swilliam (Feb 6, 2016)

ee_sajib said:


> If nsw invites sufficient candidates at the current time, i think it is not so hard to get chance for 55 pointers... but, the thing is that they always having a tendency of making delay which is killing 55 pointers like us, because in every delay time some high pointers are submitting eoi and NSW selecting them as well, although these applicants already having point for sc189 and they will easily get invitation from dipb directly. I think NSW should avoid delaying and move forward with existing applicants...



Yes ..That is my point also...It looks like continual process.They take those who got high scores as soon as possible without thinking about minimum pointers like us.So, when 'll be our turn? As long as high priority candidates still continue submitting their EOI, it's definitely a very very slim chance to get it. I dont understand why high priority candidates submit EOI for sc 190...why not 189? they have enough points to submit for SC 189.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

I honestly don't mind NSW waiting few more weeks before sending invites. For at least the 2613 subclass, last two 189 invitation rounds have cleared most of the backlog. If the current trend is to continue, after the invitation round on 17th all or if not most of the backlog would be cleared. So that would leave only 55+ remaining for NSW invitations.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Tayyabb said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> > I just edited mine. It changed the date of submission. But my date of effect is same! So i am guessing as long as your DOE is same, it doesn't really matter.
> ...


Yes u can apply for new eoi for 489 too.


----------



## Librarian (Sep 2, 2013)

Seniors please reply

*If anyone invited to apply for nomination under NSW stream 2 ,So what are the chances of approval.*?

Or can we assume that invitation for nomination means 100% approval?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Librarian said:


> Seniors please reply If anyone invited to apply for nomination under NSW stream 2 ,So what are the chances of approval.? Or can we assume that invitation for nomination means 100% approval?


Yea, i have never seen application not being approved.


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

hi guys any ICT BA 60+5 pointers got invite ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Librarian said:


> Seniors please reply
> 
> *If anyone invited to apply for nomination under NSW stream 2 ,So what are the chances of approval.*?
> 
> Or can we assume that invitation for nomination means 100% approval?


Doesnt geranted for visa approvel.but sure that u will get nominated and visa invitation too. But your all doccs should be as shown as eoi .u can claim all the points as in eoi. There after no probs.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> At that time, the invitations will be based on their announced selection criteria i.e. English proficiency, working experience, and at last the date of EOI submission.


Dear SkillSelect Officer, What are my chances of getting NSW S.S? for the following points:
Civil Engineer (Bachelor Degree) assessed as Engineers Technologist 233914
Exp 15
Edu 10
IELTS 0
Age 30


----------



## GTR123 (Jan 30, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> I honestly don't mind NSW waiting few more weeks before sending invites. For at least the 2613 subclass, last two 189 invitation rounds have cleared most of the backlog. If the current trend is to continue, after the invitation round on 17th all or if not most of the backlog would be cleared. So that would leave only 55+ remaining for NSW invitations.


Hello Islander, just to update you my EOI filed for 261311 - Analyst Programmer subclass in Sept 2015 with 55+5 points...I am still waiting for NSW invitation


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Last year they invited most of their 2000 quota between 15 March to 20 May. They can follow the same trend this year as well. Till now they have invited 1000 applicants and probably they will be inviting another 1000 until mid March. The remaining 2000 invitations will be sent just like the last year procedure.


One question comes to my mind. If one person is invited by 189 and after that he gets invitation from NSW for 190, and the candidate does not use 190, is the position is wasted if candidate does not inform NSW? 

As NSW have to send massive invitation after february or March , how they will know about their invitation will be used or not? .
We the 55+ pointers with competent English will suffer if NSW will not track at that time.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

bornil20 said:


> SkillSelect Officer said:
> 
> 
> > Last year they invited most of their 2000 quota between 15 March to 20 May. They can follow the same trend this year as well. Till now they have invited 1000 applicants and probably they will be inviting another 1000 until mid March. The remaining 2000 invitations will be sent just like the last year procedure.
> ...


 Yes u r right. The reason 189 applicant didnt withdraw the 190 eoi. Then lot of eoi wasted untill april. When the may month start nsw or any othet state have to full fill the quota and for that bsw invite more than 4000 people as they didnt get the perfect figure of 190 accepted clients of last month of last moment. So pls 189 applicant pls withdraw your 190 eoi once u applied for 189 visa. Thanks in advance.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

5364?/ 3624 for 261313 guys 189 subclass. Now predict each month they have to invite 1740 people in 9 rounds. 4 months and half.
Now if they follow the same procedure as last year , nsw have 831 nominies total out of 4000. According to the 261313 in 189 trends the last data shiws that 650 r invited in last 2 rounds. Means each month 350 IT Guys. According to 2400 and 2400 invitations 4800/ 650 261313 guys. So out of rest 2800 for nsw 190 ss they need to invite 3000÷7 = 428 guys more includine 60 and 55 pointers. 
At yhe last month they can accomodate most 55 pointers as each month they have to invite arround 95 applicant of 261313. So be kool. Most of the applicant after 20-05-2015 with 55 pointers will invite from march to may month. So guys cheers. This will definately happen coz i got the all statestics since last 5 years. So this conclude thay just be fresh. Dont listen to any officors or fake id. 
If i got wrong and still many 55 pointers r rest to invite pls go for 489 straight away.
Cheers.


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks skill select officer,
Again i have Query regarding 489 FS South Australia. I have submitted my EOI 261312 Dated 27/10/2015 For 65 points. when my invitation will come. waiting for your reply. Thanks.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

bornil20 said:


> One question comes to my mind. If one person is invited by 189 and after that he gets invitation from NSW for 190, and the candidate does not use 190, is the position is wasted if candidate does not inform NSW?
> 
> As NSW have to send massive invitation after february or March , how they will know about their invitation will be used or not? .
> We the 55+ pointers with competent English will suffer if NSW will not track at that time.


They will have only 14 days to apply for 190 after they get invitation. If they do not apply, they will lose their chances anyway, so I don't think any position is wasted. I think 4000 is the number of visas issued via NSW SS, not the invitations as far as I know. It is my assumption anyway, but it is what makes sense.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> They will have only 14 days to apply for 190 after they get invitation. If they do not apply, they will lose their chances anyway, so I don't think any position is wasted. I think 4000 is the number of visas issued via NSW SS, not the invitations as far as I know. It is my assumption anyway, but it is what makes sense.


I would say that they have to use both measures: ITA (after approval) and visas granted to estimate...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> bornil20 said:
> 
> 
> > One question comes to my mind. If one person is invited by 189 and after that he gets invitation from NSW for 190, and the candidate does not use 190, is the position is wasted if candidate does not inform NSW?
> ...


 Great assumption bro. Very much true. After 14 days the link in email automatically disable. For thay reason nsw step up and send invitations only up to 20 may . That aplicant can get next 14 days to procide and the next finsbcial year activity can run from june 15. 
Good job mate.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I would say that they have to use both measures: ITA (after approval) and visas granted to estimate...


I think the skill select stat show no of 'state nomination' that would mean nsw approval .... so i think we are talking about 4000 nominations/approvals by nsw in the fiscal year 

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> I think the skill select stat show no of 'state nomination' that would mean nsw approval .... so i think we are talking about 4000 nominations/approvals by nsw in the fiscal year Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


Yes.

But some even after receiving ITA will not apply -so they would know who did not apply and some would have visa rejected.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > I would say that they have to use both measures: ITA (after approval) and visas granted to estimate...
> ...


Yes this year 4000 visa they have to issued. But dont know about next year.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.
> 
> But some even after receiving ITA will not apply -so they would know who did not apply and some would have visa rejected.


I think nsw is basically giving a gap of 14 days between invitation intentionally to keep track of those of dont apply after getting thier ITA... visa rejection would not be a material number i guess 

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> I think nsw is basically giving a gap of 14 days between invitation intentionally to keep track of those of dont apply after getting thier ITA... visa rejection would not be a material number i guess Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


No, rejection rate is relatively low. 

But % of who will not use ITA within 60 days can be as high as 20-30% i have read somewhere... Now sure if info is correct though.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No, rejection rate is relatively low.
> 
> But % of who will not use ITA within 60 days can be as high as 20-30% i have read somewhere... Now sure if info is correct though.


Ok .... yeah that could be the case for people who get a 189 invite in those 60 days 

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> Ok .... yeah that could be the case for people who get a 189 invite in those 60 days
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


But why would they do that when they already received the nomination after paying the state sponsorship fee ? After your nomination is approved, there is no point of ditching 190 and going for 189. Especially when there is not even a legal obligation to stay at the state that sponsored you.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> But why would they do that when they already received the nomination after paying the state sponsorship fee ? After your nomination is approved, there is no point of ditching 190 and going for 189. Especially when there is not even a legal obligation to stay at the state that sponsored you.


State sponsorship fee is a sunk cost .... 189 does not require any more fee .... i dont know for me 189 is not an option ...i think the moral obligation is quite strong 

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Any hope to get NSW S.S for Bachelor degree holder Civil Engineer assessed as Engineering Technologist 233914 by Engineers Australia, and having 55 points with competent english?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> But why would they do that when they already received the nomination after paying the state sponsorship fee ? After your nomination is approved, there is no point of ditching 190 and going for 189. Especially when there is not even a legal obligation to stay at the state that sponsored you.


There may not be a legal obligation, but if you decide to apply for citizenship later on they may deny you


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

william1 said:


> Any hope to get NSW S.S for Bachelor degree holder Civil Engineer assessed as Engineering Technologist 233914 by Engineers Australia, and having 55 points with competent english?


There's always hope, but you can't rely on anyone's personal opinion. No one on this board knows more than you or has access to more information than you do. An optimist will make you feel happy; a pessimist will bring you down. Regardless of that, their opinions are just opinions. All you can do is wait, possibly try to improve your score and hopefully one day you will wake up with a new e-mail notification on your phone, a nomination for state sponsorship by NSW.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> william1 said:
> 
> 
> > Any hope to get NSW S.S for Bachelor degree holder Civil Engineer assessed as Engineering Technologist 233914 by Engineers Australia, and having 55 points with competent english?
> ...


Thats y some one said that a man is a bundle of desire. 
The one who dont have invitation he need invite.
Who dont yave nomination he need nomination
Who dont have visa he need visa.
Who have visa he need good and instant job.
Who got job he need graduation un job.
Who is on higher post he need to be a manager.
Who r manager he need to start business.
Who is a business man he need to be a powerfull in bussiness.
The one who is powerfull in business he need to be a tycoon of business.
A business tycoon want to be a king of a island. 
Who is already a king want to live long.
An old person who already lived long need good health.
Once the health get worst the person who is old want to doe soon. 
So one day we all will gonna die so y to be scared brothers? Just be chill. Weather u get invite or not just get the happyness from where u stand now. Other wise never find that single word "HAPPYNESS"
COZ Happyness is in our hands.
Just chill.hope we all get only one thing inspite of the above all my bluffers.
Cheers.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> There's always hope, but you can't rely on anyone's personal opinion. No one on this board knows more than you or has access to more information than you do. An optimist will make you feel happy; a pessimist will bring you down. Regardless of that, their opinions are just opinions. All you can do is wait, possibly try to improve your score and hopefully one day you will wake up with a new e-mail notification on your phone, a nomination for state sponsorship by NSW.


Thx a lot for ur reply, ozengineer.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

djdoller said:


> U can clearly see that 489 visa first condition u must invite and nominate from state sponsor or relative. So eighter u can apply directly from state sponsor. For that u have to send another eoi. 489 state nomination in nsw. The visa application FEES for RSMS 770AUD. approx. But first of all check the all condition for the different region. They all have different criteria. Like south far coast, murrey, orena etc. All about 7 to 8 rigions. So if u hire agent ask him too. Or if not then its good to elect one. Your procidure will be smooth. I m also not much femiliar with the 489 but i can help u at my top level. All the best.


Thanks Dollar. 

I checked but Accountants are not on the 489 NSW Occupation list unluckily


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Yes apply for 489 regional state sponsor in nsw. U will get the invite just in a month.


how can u say ill get invited in a month people say 489 aint available for accountants no more


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Yes apply for 489 regional state sponsor in nsw. U will get the invite just in a month.
> ...


Yes mate i mjust checking that for u now. Its very weard that no accountant position for ant areas in nsw. Give me some time.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

telecommunications technicians and other engineers must go for 489. Accountants sorry guys no option avdilable. Just increase the points if possible.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Submitted my EOI under 190 class in Oct 2015 for 149212 for NSW its part of stream 2 with 55+5...got NSW invite on 28th Jan....application filled and payment made on the same day....fingers crossed...hope I get an invite soon....any idea how much time usually it takes.... I have given all the proofs....has there been cases of rejection even though people have submitted all the proofs?


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

EOI Submitted on 12th Sept


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Any BA [ 261111] invitations for 65 pointers for NSW SS ? EOI Date is 22 /11/15 ??


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

For 261313 last invitation was accured on 3 rd feb 2016 for 55 pointers name farhanziad. The date applied was 3 august 2015. It was the last invite received for 261313 guy. Pls update the spread sheet.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

djdoller said:


> telecommunications technicians and other engineers must go for 489. Accountants sorry guys no option avdilable. Just increase the points if possible.


Telecom technicians .... I think even they do not have 489 region open


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Submitted my EOI under 190 class in Oct 2015 for 149212 for NSW its part of stream 2 with 55+5...got NSW invite on 28th Jan....application filled and payment made on the same day....fingers crossed...hope I get an invite soon....any idea how much time usually it takes.... I have given all the proofs....has there been cases of rejection even though people have submitted all the proofs?


You mean to say you got a stream 2 invite with 60 points? If thats the case then the preffered list is just a piece of paper ... 

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> You mean to say you got a stream 2 invite with 60 points? If thats the case then the preffered list is just a piece of paper ...
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


Hello hasn01,

I m engineering technologist with 7 years 9 months experience.
I have applied eoi on 13/10/15 and still waiting for invitation from NSW.
I m on 55+5 with competent english.

I will gain 5 more points after 3 months and eligible for 189,but ceiling is 81℅ filled till 3 feb 16 round ,now i m in tension because till completion of 8 yrs ceiling may be filled and i m again get fail for invitation.
Pls comment.
Thnx


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello hasn01,
> 
> I m engineering technologist with 7 years 9 months experience.
> I have applied eoi on 13/10/15 and still waiting for invitation from NSW.
> ...


Why not you trying to improve English score?


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Submitted my EOI under 190 class in Oct 2015 for 149212 for NSW its part of stream 2 with 55+5...got NSW invite on 28th Jan....application filled and payment made on the same day....fingers crossed...hope I get an invite soon....any idea how much time usually it takes.... I have given all the proofs....has there been cases of rejection even though people have submitted all the proofs?



So far didn't heard anything about rejection cases.
Don't worry, will get approval within maximum two months time.
Check your mail regularly.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> You mean to say you got a stream 2 invite with 60 points? If thats the case then the preffered list is just a piece of paper ...
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


They are frequently giving nomination from stream 2. I know few guys who got nomination from stream 2.

One of my invitation was from stream 2 with 65 points. After creating EOI i received invitation within 3 days.

If you have higher points, chance for getting invitation is same as SOL.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello hasn01,

I m engineering technologist with 7 years 9 months experience.
I have applied eoi on 13/10/15 and still waiting for invitation from NSW.
I m on 55+5 with competent english.
I will gain 5 more points after 3 months and eligible for 189,but ceiling is 81℅ filled till 3 feb 16 round ,now i m in tension because till completion of 8 yrs ceiling may be filled and i m again get fail for invitation.

I know about english scores improvement but due to tight office timings I m unable to do English tests,as I try thrice pte but unable to achieve 7 in each.pls advice on my current situation 
Thnx


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> They are frequently giving nomination from stream 2. I know few guys who got nomination from stream 2.
> 
> One of my invitation was from stream 2 with 65 points. After creating EOI i received invitation within 3 days.
> 
> If you have higher points, chance for getting invitation is same as SOL.


You had 65+5 points right ? I remember your case ... 

I mean to say if they are inviting someone with 55+5 who is not on preferred list then it implies that there is actually no preferred list .... they can invite just about anyone depending on the occupation ...but which occupations are preferred we dont know 

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello hasn01,
> 
> I m engineering technologist with 7 years 9 months experience.
> I have applied eoi on 13/10/15 and still waiting for invitation from NSW.
> ...


I dont think engineering occupations are going anywhere next year aswell .... i think even if you dont do anything you would eventually get the invitation cuz even if they remove it from sol you will have decent (65 points) .. 

You can go for ielts again if you are too anxious 

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello hasn01,
> 
> I m engineering technologist with 7 years 9 months experience.
> I have applied eoi on 13/10/15 and still waiting for invitation from NSW.
> ...


Do you have the option of partner skills ?

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > telecommunications technicians and other engineers must go for 489. Accountants sorry guys no option avdilable. Just increase the points if possible.
> ...


Its there man. Just check the areas murrey orana and south far coast. U might get the skill occupation for telecommunications and other engg. I have just checked so i m telling this.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> hasn01 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean to say you got a stream 2 invite with 60 points? If thats the case then the preffered list is just a piece of paper ...
> ...


Then next financial year the first applicant invited in your occupation will be u mate.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey Hasn....well...if not many are there in the stream 2 list with this skill then yep..they will send it... I didnt understand ur point


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

All I can say is that they try and balance all the skills....I myself got surprised when I got this... but I suppose experience matters....well....as of now I have only got an invite...not sure about the nomination.... hope I get it soon...and positive one


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Hey Hasn....well...if not many are there in the stream 2 list with this skill then yep..they will send it... I didnt understand ur point


My point is that the occupation which is expected to get an invite with 60 points should be in the preferred list ... those expected to get invitation at say 70 points should not be in the preferred list ..... 

that would give some meaning to the preferred list ... currently the preferred list seems meaningless as some occupations on the preferref list are not getting invitations at 65 points 


Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hmmm...well... all I can say is balance between all skills is what they look for.... I mean if too many are there with the same skillset....then may be chances are highest point guys... now what I have read so far is.... English score and total experience.... game is between these 2....but experience is always given extra weight-age


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Guys anyone has PTE preparation material that they can kindly share??? i have test on monday really need 79+in each


----------



## Nilrod (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm waiting for NSW sponsor invitation, logged my EOI on 07/12/2015. 

Mechanical Engineer.
I've got 55 + 5 SS points.

I'd like to know how long is taking the invitation and if there is any other Mechanical engineers waiting.

Thanks


----------



## itsfootballnotsoccer (Feb 7, 2016)

*Accountant General 190 Visa*

Hey guys. Long time reader first time poster here.

I was just wondering what are the chances for an Accountant General with 65 + 5 points to get an invitation for NSW sponsorship. I personally have not seen too many accountants on this thread here, so I was hoping to get any and all advice/information on my situation.

Thanks !


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> For 261313 last invitation was accured on 3 rd feb 2016 for 55 pointers name farhanziad. The date applied was 3 august 2015. It was the last invite received for 261313 guy. Pls update the spread sheet.


Hi DjDollar,
Is this for NSW 190? What was his points?


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

skinaqvi said:


> Dear all, I want to know about NSW State Sponsorship chances in my case as I submitted my EOI on 19th Dec 2015 got 55 points with IELTS 6 in each band having category of 263311 telecom engineer.
> 
> Can I have some hopes or not? What possibilties can be expected?


buddy i m waiting with everything same as yours from 10th sept. 2015... just imagine how frustrated i might be..
any way there is lot of hope because NSW has to fulfill around 3000 quata of invitation and they have started inviting 55 pointers..... the only thing is they havent invited telecom eng till now for this financial year for 55 pts.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> The suggestion to those who have been waiting for a long time is to consider 489 visa at the same time( if it is available for your occupation). You can wait until May 2016 for your 190 Invitation, then you can proceed with your 489 visa if you are not invited by NSW.


hello
i m a 55+5 pointer (nsw). no invitation till now... i have my elder brother with PR in melbourne, if he sponsers me i may get 489 visa. i have waited for 190 from sept. 2015. should i go for 489 or shall i wait for 190
what is the time frame for 489 relative sponser visa?
and suppose i get a 489 visa then does my EOI of 190 expires or it continues?
plz suggest me


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> SkillSelect Officer said:
> 
> 
> > The suggestion to those who have been waiting for a long time is to consider 489 visa at the same time( if it is available for your occupation). You can wait until May 2016 for your 190 Invitation, then you can proceed with your 489 visa if you are not invited by NSW.
> ...


Luck never wait for us we have to wait for anopportunity. So whatever first comes to u just accept.coz after every april nsw change some of their rules in immigration. If u have relative just apply for 489 it doesnt effect your 190 untill u apply for visa.


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Again i have Query regarding 489 FS south Australia. I have submitted my EOI 261312 Dated 27/10/2015 For 65 points. When my invitation will come. Waiting for your reply. Thanks.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

sanjay kumar said:


> Again i have Query regarding 489 FS south Australia. I have submitted my EOI 261312 Dated 27/10/2015 For 65 points. When my invitation will come. Waiting for your reply. Thanks.


The quotais less for 489 visa. Is it relative sponsor or rsm skim? Coz eachbthey issued only 10 to 20 visa for general 489 relative sponsor. And u might have chance for nsw too. Just need ielts 7 and total 2 years experience. 770AUD FEES FOR THAT.


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

Should we have to repeat IELTS or CAE to maximize possibilties.

What changes expect in year 2016 july onwards in NSW statesposership for Telecom enginneers? 



hrkhadka said:


> skinaqvi said:
> 
> 
> > Dear all, I want to know about NSW State Sponsorship chances in my case as I submitted my EOI on 19th Dec 2015 got 55 points with IELTS 6 in each band having category of 263311 telecom engineer.
> ...


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

Should we have to repeat IELTS or CAE to maximize possibilties of 7+ band?

What changes expect in year 2016 july onwards in NSW statesposership for Telecom enginneers?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

skinaqvi said:


> Should we have to repeat IELTS or CAE to maximize possibilties of 7+ band? What changes expect in year 2016 july onwards in NSW statesposership for Telecom enginneers?


There were no changes in April last year. In Feb 2015 they changed their system of invites - which is still in place.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> buddy i m waiting with everything same as yours from 10th sept. 2015... just imagine how frustrated i might be..
> any way there is lot of hope because NSW has to fulfill around 3000 quata of invitation and they have started inviting 55 pointers..... the only thing is they havent invited telecom eng till now for this financial year for 55 pts.


I think they have not invited telecom engineer this year even with higher points.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Any invitations? Monday has started.
Frustrations continue....


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dears, how long time is required for CDR fast track assessment from Engineers Australia? and what is the differences between 189, 190 & 489 visas?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

william1 said:


> Dears, how long time is required for CDR fast track assessment from Engineers Australia? and what is the differences between 189, 190 & 489 visas?


I think i saw cases processed within 24 hours.

sc190 - state sponsored independent visa. 
Sc189 - independent.
Sc489 - skilled regional visa, allows to live in certain designated areas, it has a pathway to PR.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think i saw cases processed within 24 hours.
> 
> sc190 - state sponsored independent visa.
> Sc189 - independent.
> Sc489 - skilled regional visa, allows to live in certain designated areas, it has a pathway to PR.


thx a lot andreyx for ur reply; u mean if i want to get state sponsorship from NSW, my application will be deemed under Sc489 visa, since i have 55 points and am planning to get S.S?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

william1 said:


> thx a lot andreyx for ur reply; u mean if i want to get state sponsorship from NSW, my application will be deemed under Sc489 visa, since i have 55 points and am planning to get S.S?


With 55 you can go for sc190 as long as you position on the nsw sol.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> With 55 you can go for sc190 as long as you position on the nsw sol.


thx a lot for ur explanation.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Any invitations? Monday has started.
> Frustrations continue....


I think they usually approve previous application on Monday and they can send some invites on Wednesday this week....


----------



## pps2015 (Oct 10, 2015)

*Nsw ss*

Hi friends... any chemical engineer got invitation on 55 points with 6 band min and overall 7 band last year or current year?? plz reply...


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

hrkhadka said:


> buddy i m waiting with everything same as yours from 10th sept. 2015... just imagine how frustrated i might be..
> any way there is lot of hope because NSW has to fulfill around 3000 quata of invitation and they have started inviting 55 pointers..... the only thing is they havent invited telecom eng till now for this financial year for 55 pts.


I am waiting from 5th June,2015 with 55+5 points with Competent English
Occupation: 263312(telecommunications Network Engineer)

I hope we will be invited soon during March to May :juggle:


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

https://pteacademicreview.wordpress...pdai-of-expatforum/comment-page-1/#comment-15

read here 



Tinkerbe
ll1;9364626 said:


> Guys anyone has PTE preparation material that they can kindly share??? i have test on monday really need 79+in each


----------



## mike04 (Aug 21, 2015)

itsfootballnotsoccer said:


> Hey guys. Long time reader first time poster here.
> 
> I was just wondering what are the chances for an Accountant General with 65 + 5 points to get an invitation for NSW sponsorship. I personally have not seen too many accountants on this thread here, so I was hoping to get any and all advice/information on my situation.
> 
> Thanks !


There was few invitations for 65+5 pointers around Nov 2015 but since then invitations have dried up. I am also an Accountant General with 65+5 points waiting for NSW invitation. Hope that NSW will start inviting Accountants this month.

You can go through myimmitracker.com for invitation trends. Additionally there is another thread for accountants as well.

And yes its definitely FOOTBALL and not soccer


----------



## amanaksh (Feb 8, 2016)

*190 nsw*

hi i submit my EOI on 24th dec 2015 with 60+5 (7 each in IELTS)
is there any chance for the invitation before July?


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> There may not be a legal obligation, but if you decide to apply for citizenship later on they may deny you


Really? Do they reject citizenship if one does not live in the State that sponsored him/her??


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

waiting since 12 oct 2015, patience is finished now.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> waiting since 12 oct 2015, patience is finished now.


Hello kaazme,
How r u? See u after long time on forum.
The invitations for 55+5 has started as per forum,but from last 10 days no invitation r given by NSW.
I m also ij same situation as u. I applied on 13/10/15 with Engg technologist.

What's ur opinion?


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> telecommunications technicians and other engineers must go for 489. Accountants sorry guys no option avdilable. Just increase the points if possible.


i have subbmited my EOI for 190 with 55+5 (nsw) in sept. 2015... no invitation till now
my question is... if i submit new EOI for 489 FS and suppose i get grant for 489 FS granted then does my EOI for 190 automatic gets withdrawn or it continues?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Really? Do they reject citizenship if one does not live in the State that sponsored him/her??


That's what others on this forum have said. I believe there is a character requirement and not fulfilling your moral obligation to stay in NSW reflects poorly.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> That's what others on this forum have said. I believe there is a character requirement and not fulfilling your moral obligation to stay in NSW reflects poorly.


Oh!! Because obviously, by not going to NSW they are not living up to their commitment hence the consequences.
Actually I know 2 guys who got NSW SS but couldn't find a decent job there and instead got it in Melbourne so moved to Victoria.

So I wont do that


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Withdrawing NSW EOI*

Hi Guys,

I got my NSW Invite on 29th Jan but i had booked my PTE-A on 30th Jan. I had 60 points in my EOI excluding the State Sponsorship points when i applied for 189 and 190 NSW visa. I attempted my PTE-A and got full 20 points now. So i have updated my 189 EOI to 70 points and i have withdrawn my NSW EOI eventhough i submitted my docs. 

Hope someone gets the invite i was given . Good luck to all those expecting the NSW ITA :fingerscrossed:.

ALL THE BEST guys!


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my NSW Invite on 29th Jan but i had booked my PTE-A on 30th Jan. I had 60 points in my EOI excluding the State Sponsorship points when i applied for 189 and 190 NSW visa. I attempted my PTE-A and got full 20 points now. So i have updated my 189 EOI to 70 points and i have withdrawn my NSW EOI eventhough i submitted my docs.
> 
> ...


Way to go ravi !

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > telecommunications technicians and other engineers must go for 489. Accountants sorry guys no option avdilable. Just increase the points if possible.
> ...


I have heard from one guy. He went to nsw in one subclass and after then he got the invite for 190. So might be continued untill u dont withdraw or 14 days passed after invitation received.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> aurora.a said:
> 
> 
> > That's what others on this forum have said. I believe there is a character requirement and not fulfilling your moral obligation to stay in NSW reflects poorly.
> ...


Thats y 189 is better than 190. I lived in sydney fir 5 years. Its my own experience to facince to obtain job fir 8 months when i was there. And regional area is mych better to live than city coz main cities r so much expensives and people cant get better job by influences of our friends or relatives like in our home country.
What we think is not exactly the same situation. So better to get 189 first.


----------



## amanaksh (Feb 8, 2016)

amanaksh said:


> hi i submit my EOI on 24th dec 2015 with 60+5 (7 each in IELTS)
> is there any chance for the invitation before July?


Any body with same situation??


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Yes u r right. The reason 189 applicant didnt withdraw the 190 eoi. Then lot of eoi wasted untill april. When the may month start nsw or any othet state have to full fill the quota and for that bsw invite more than 4000 people as they didnt get the perfect figure of 190 accepted clients of last month of last moment. So pls 189 applicant pls withdraw your 190 eoi once u applied for 189 visa. Thanks in advance.


I just withdrew my 190 EOI eventhough i got invited last week.


----------



## aruiny (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi everyone, I submitted my EOI on 23th Dec 2015, still waiting for invitation. However, I feel there is no hope to get the invitation before June.. Is there anyone get the invitaion recently?

__________________
Occupation: Biomedical Engineer
ANZSCO Code: 233913

Age: 30
Ielts: 10
Education: 15
Work Expereince: 2
Total: 55
EOI Submitted: 12/23/2015
Waiting for NSW Invitation


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Yes u r right. The reason 189 applicant didnt withdraw the 190 eoi. Then lot of eoi wasted untill april. When the may month start nsw or any othet state have to full fill the quota and for that bsw invite more than 4000 people as they didnt get the perfect figure of 190 accepted clients of last month of last moment. So pls 189 applicant pls withdraw your 190 eoi once u applied for 189 visa. Thanks in advance.
> ...


Thanks mate... u r a champ.


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

ravikiran7070 said:


> I just withdrew my 190 EOI eventhough i got invited last week.


Why you withdrew ????


----------



## aruiny (Feb 8, 2016)

amanaksh said:


> Any body with same situation??


What is your major?


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my NSW Invite on 29th Jan but i had booked my PTE-A on 30th Jan. I had 60 points in my EOI excluding the State Sponsorship points when i applied for 189 and 190 NSW visa. I attempted my PTE-A and got full 20 points now. So i have updated my 189 EOI to 70 points and i have withdrawn my NSW EOI eventhough i submitted my docs.
> 
> ...


Ravi ,

I want to ask some questions for system analyst.

What are the draw backs of NSW SS as compare to 189 except 2 year restriction.

I am asking this question as i am at 65 with 189 
and 70 with NSW SS.

What can be the best option. I have submitted NSW SS EOI on 06th Feb.

I want to get invitation for 2015-2016.


----------



## sam123456789 (Nov 24, 2015)

I am waiting with 55+5 NSW invitation from August 2014. Meanwhile I tried three times Ielts attempts and this time again I got 7.5 reading and listening, however 6.5 in writing and speaking. I am frustrated with this test and dont know what should i do. Even in pakistan, there is no PTE-A test service is available. I need suggestion, what should I do now? Again appear for Ielts or should go Dubai for PTE attempt. Please help me by your suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

sam123456789 said:


> I am waiting with 55+5 NSW invitation from August 2014. Meanwhile I tried three times Ielts attempts and this time again I got 7.5 reading and listening, however 6.5 in writing and speaking. I am frustrated with this test and dont know what should i do. Even in pakistan, there is no PTE-A test service is available. I need suggestion, what should I do now? Again appear for Ielts or should go Dubai for PTE attempt. Please help me by your suggestions.
> 
> Thanks


SAM ,

yes i can understand frustration. I have been through same. But finally i managed to get score. IELTS is really tough when there comes condition of keeping all 7 or 7+. I will recommend you to appear again with working out on weak areas or check PTE if they conducting exam in Pakistan. few days before i heard by someone that PTE was planning to conduct exams in Karachi. But your should do a little research. 

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## sam123456789 (Nov 24, 2015)

r_zz said:


> SAM ,
> 
> yes i can understand frustration. I have been through same. But finally i managed to get score. IELTS is really tough when there comes condition of keeping all 7 or 7+. I will recommend you to appear again with working out on weak areas or check PTE if they conducting exam in Pakistan. few days before i heard by someone that PTE was planning to conduct exams in Karachi. But your should do a little research.
> 
> Wishing you all the best.


Thanks. I checked PTE but they are not offering in Pakistan. How you managed in Ielts? Took classes from anyone? if so then inform me. I am from karachi.


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

sam123456789 said:


> Thanks. I checked PTE but they are not offering in Pakistan. How you managed in Ielts? Took classes from anyone? if so then inform me. I am from karachi.


Nop i did it my self,

I dont wana share number of attempts i took  little embarrassing though :eyebrows:

but i was able to score over all 8

writing only was 7 rest were all 7+

I did it my self. Just kept noting my weak areas and what i conclude only writing is the toughest for me.


----------



## sam123456789 (Nov 24, 2015)

r_zz said:


> Nop i did it my self,
> 
> I dont wana share number of attempts i took  little embarrassing though :eyebrows:
> 
> ...


hmmm thanks
From where you gave attempts? AEO or British council?


----------



## Ashwani (Feb 8, 2016)

I filed my EOI on 21/9/2015 for NSW under Subclass 190 in Computer Network and System Engineer having ANZSCO Code 263111. 
With 55+5 points and Language Ability Competent IELTS L=7 R=6 W=6 S=6 and Overall 6.5 along with 12 years of Experience.

What r the chances of getting State Nomination??


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

r_zz said:


> Ravi ,
> 
> I want to ask some questions for system analyst.
> 
> ...


There is no other difference....which date you submitted 189??


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello hasn01,
> 
> I m engineering technologist with 7 years 9 months experience.
> I have applied eoi on 13/10/15 and still waiting for invitation from NSW.
> ...


Dont worry for this fin year ,
you will surely get next fin year and your chance is very high to get invitefor nsw 60+5 pointers ,
and they have cleared their back log in next fin year you will get first invite,


----------



## Ashwani (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello all in this room!!!

I filed my EOI on 21/9/2015 for NSW under Subclass 190 in Computer Network and System Engineer having ANZSCO Code 263111. 
With 55+5 points and Language Ability Competent IELTS L=7 R=6 W=6 S=6 and Overall 6.5 along with 12 years of Experience.

What r the chances of getting State Nomination??

Can anyone answer????


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi all. Do we need to asses our work experienct. Bcoz i dont want work experience for getting acs assessment. Bcoz i have professional yer. But i have 3 yers work exp as well. So i can submit eoi with 3 years work exp. Is it possible. Only thing is to get extra 5 points. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Ashwani said:


> Hello all in this room!!!
> 
> I filed my EOI on 21/9/2015 for NSW under Subclass 190 in Computer Network and System Engineer having ANZSCO Code 263111.
> With 55+5 points and Language Ability Competent IELTS L=7 R=6 W=6 S=6 and Overall 6.5 along with 12 years of Experience.
> ...


Hi Ashwani,
well can you break the points down to understand your case.

well if you are applying for computer network then there is waiting going on for some time. you can look at the criteria mentioned in the NSW site. if they are saying that band 6 is enough then you should get invite in next 2-3 months. 

if you are restless and want to fasten this process, then attempt PTE academic. there is thread available and many from this forum have benefited by that exam. With band 7 in your kitty, you can move to 65 pts (70 pts for 190) and you would get the invite in the very next round..( hopefully if you give in your exam before march then march 8th you should have your invite...


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

hello r_zz

your situation is tough. I can understand the frustration against IELTS. Having gone through same issue ( I got Band 9 in reading, 8.5 listening. 7.5 speaking. writing 6.5) I gave 3 attempts. Everytime I got frustrated with the writing scores. 

well I know of few fellow Pakistani freinds who have gone to dubai and given the test. they have got their scores.. There is PTE thread. call out for pakistani friends and there would be many who would narrate their experience. Its the choice between going to dubai and getting the next 10 or 20 points or sitting at home and feeling dejected.

please research the PTE A thread and you will see a lot of success stories and few from pakistan.
good luck


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

Ashwani said:


> Hello all in this room!!!
> 
> I filed my EOI on 21/9/2015 for NSW under Subclass 190 in Computer Network and System Engineer having ANZSCO Code 263111.
> With 55+5 points and Language Ability Competent IELTS L=7 R=6 W=6 S=6 and Overall 6.5 along with 12 years of Experience.
> ...


I have the same points. I applied on 6 th march 2015.still waiting. No work exp

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## sam123456789 (Nov 24, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> hello r_zz
> 
> your situation is tough. I can understand the frustration against IELTS. Having gone through same issue ( I got Band 9 in reading, 8.5 listening. 7.5 speaking. writing 6.5) I gave 3 attempts. Everytime I got frustrated with the writing scores.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comment.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Is there no PTE centre in Lahore or Karachi? What a shame! I had mine in Sydney and scored all 90s.


----------



## sam123456789 (Nov 24, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> Is there no PTE centre in Lahore or Karachi? What a shame! I had mine in Sydney and scored all 90s.


No there is no center in Lahore and karachi or Isb. I would have to go dubai for this test. Do you know how much time would be enough for preparation of PTE A?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

So no reply means nominviration today...?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

My careful speculation would be that the invitation will be happen next Wednesday, Thursday or Friday after clearing most 65 pointers out from the backlog (due to 189 clearance on Wednesday). So I have to say that no invitations will be issued...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> My careful speculation would be that the invitation will be happen next Wednesday, Thursday or Friday after clearing most 65 pointers out from the backlog (due to 189 clearance on Wednesday). So I have to say that no invitations will be issued...


Yes u r right steiger. It might be accure on wed, Thu, or Friday.


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

I have a question guys,

If i apply for State sponsorship , and i get invitation, and through, Will they restrict me to one city ? or i am free to move within that whole province ?


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think i saw cases processed within 24 hours.
> 
> sc190 - state sponsored independent visa.
> Sc189 - independent.
> Sc489 - skilled regional visa, allows to live in certain designated areas, it has a pathway to PR.


Sc489 - skilled regional visa, allows to live in certain designated areas, it has a pathway to PR
pathway to PR means? plz can you elaborate?


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

r_zz said:


> I have a question guys,
> 
> If i apply for State sponsorship , and i get invitation, and through, Will they restrict me to one city ? or i am free to move within that whole province ?


The answer is in your question mate.. 'State Sponsorship' means you can work in any city/town in the state sponsoring you.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> Sc489 - skilled regional visa, allows to live in certain designated areas, it has a pathway to PR
> pathway to PR means? plz can you elaborate?


It is a temporary visa which allows you to apply for a PR.

Till then you are not a PR..read below..

Those who are fulfilling the obligations of Sub class 489 can apply for apply for permanent residency(887)

1) Residence in a specified regional area - Atleast 2 yrs lived in regional area
2) Work in a specified regional area - Atleast 1 yr in any field of work including self-employed 

(You should complete the above obligations and you must obtain PR before your 489(4yrs) Expires)


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

ravikiran7070 said:


> The answer is in your question mate.. 'State Sponsorship' means you can work in any city/town in the state sponsoring you.


Thanks for your answer.

But sorry again to bother you with same question.

If i am with NSW SS.. and NSW has 3 cities

1. Sydney
2. Etc
3. Etc

And in my EOI i have mentioned that i am willing to move/live in any city. Will state make that mandatory to move and live within that city or i can wander around in any of cities for job purpose. I am not asking to move outside NSW.

Thanks


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

r_zz said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> But sorry again to bother you with same question.
> 
> ...


U are free bro.u must stay in nsw, no matter which region. U can work in any region withing nsw


djdoller said:


> Yes u r right steiger. It might be accure on wed, Thu, or Friday.



Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

ravikiran7070 said:


> It is a temporary visa which allows you to apply for a PR.
> 
> Till then you are not a PR..read below..
> 
> ...


oh then it means that fulfilling both the above criteria i will easily get a pr (887), am i right?


----------



## r_zz (Feb 6, 2016)

romero2005 said:


> U are free bro.u must stay in nsw, no matter which region. U can work in any region withing nsw
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816


Thanks ..

That what i was assuming with NSW SS option. Because logically one can not be confined to work within a city, that will reduce the job options. Yes within state makes sense and better.

that's great to know.


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Any invitation today!?!
Is NSW going to invite 4000 people in reality!?!


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

*Grant!*

Guys,

Got the golden mail   
Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ  
Luckily for me, the wait period after CO contact is relatively a short one, just 2 weeks after I submitted all the CO requested documents.
So, in my case, the waiting time is similar to what it'd have been for a direct grant. 
Luckily, my calculation in choosing to submit application first and upload documents later proved to be correct.
I chose it because I didn't want to fill out form 80 until CO asked for it. 

Thanks to all useful info from you guys. 
Good luck to those who are still waiting, your turn will come soon. 

Now the door is wide open, the playing field is level and time to maximize the opportunity to the fullest!


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

No Invitations today again. 
4000 years invitations, I am not sure.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

OZbeckons said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden mail
> Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ
> ...


Congrats to you. The whole process has been quite fast for your case


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dears, What are my chances of getting NSW S.S? for the following points:
Civil Engineer (Bachelor Degree) assessed as Engineering Technologist 233914
Exp 15
Edu 10
IELTS 0
Age 30


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

william1 said:


> Dears, What are my chances of getting NSW S.S? for the following points:
> Civil Engineer (Bachelor Degree) assessed as Engineering Technologist 233914
> Exp 15
> Edu 10
> ...


Dear William,

If u have assessed with graduation degree/bachelors then u get 15 points.
So u r qualifying for 189 with 60 points.
Pl. Check again ur poInts test and degree assessed by engineers Australia.

Best of luck


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear William,
> 
> If u have assessed with graduation degree/bachelors then u get 15 points.
> So u r qualifying for 189 with 60 points.
> ...


Dear Swarnjeet,

They assessed my 5 years civil engineering bachelor degree as advanced diploma (AQF), which as i know it gives 10 points.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

To God Be The Glory Just received the nomination and ITA at the same time. A long waited nomination from 2014  Missing my old friend Garry & Jre. I wish all of you waiting for either invitation or nomination will get it soon. Best of Luck....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> To God Be The Glory Just received the nomination and ITA at the same time. A long waited nomination from 2014  Missing my old friend Garry & Jre. I wish all of you waiting for either invitation or nomination will get it soon. Best of Luck....


Congrats !


----------



## Atom76 (Jan 26, 2016)

william1 said:


> Swarnjeet Saini said:
> 
> 
> > Dear William,
> ...


Dear William, it should be Bachelor degree. You must appeal or ask them to review. I had a similar case before with ACS and when I contacted the officer who advised me to appeal. Also you may mentioned that it was assessed previously by canadian authorities (WES) which I really did. So after five days from the appeal submition I got the positive result as a bachelor degree.


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

hello everyone,
I have also applied for 489 family soponsar (south Australia). Visa under 261312 with 55+10 points in 
27 october 2015. competent english. can you please give me advise regarding this. waiting for your reply. Thanks


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Atom76 said:


> Dear William, it should be Bachelor degree. You must appeal or ask them to review. I had a similar case before with ACS and when I contacted the officer who advised me to appeal. Also you may mentioned that it was assessed previously by canadian authorities (WES) which I really did. So after five days from the appeal submition I got the positive result as a bachelor degree.


Dear Atom76,

Could u plz, explain to me how i could do that, and get the assessment by Canadian authorities?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

william1 said:


> Dear Swarnjeet,
> 
> They assessed my 5 years civil engineering bachelor degree as advanced diploma (AQF), which as i know it gives 10 points.


OK William yes it gives u 10 points.
But why ur 5 years degree assessed as diploma level?
I m surprised
Is it after higher secondary level?


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> OK William yes it gives u 10 points.
> But why ur 5 years degree assessed as diploma level?
> I m surprised
> Is it after higher secondary level?


I don't know why, and it's after higher secondary level.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Today also no invitation....what's going on...is NSW planning to implement any new strategy...?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

william1 said:


> I don't know why, and it's after higher secondary level.


University/Institution is a fact...probably your institute from where you have completed graduation is not listed as Standard of Australian degree. That's why EA did not consider it equivalent of bachelor one.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> University/Institution is a fact...probably your institute from where you have completed graduation is not listed as Standard of Australian degree. That's why EA did not consider it equivalent of bachelor one.


Dear ee_sajib,

Is there any idea to solve such a matter with EA?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the golden mail
> Great Lunar New Year gift from OZ
> ...


Fantastic news mate!! Congratulations & Good luck with your future endeavours!!!


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Fantastic news mate!! Congratulations & Good luck with your future endeavours!!!


Thanks Krish, long time no hear from you, how's your progress?


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Dear experts,

Need your advice and help on my case, details as follows

Visa Sub class: 190 (NSW SS)
Total Points: 60 Points
Age: 30
English: 0 (PTE: L 69, R 71, S 56, W 76. Overall: 67 – Competent)
Qualification: 15 (ACS positive assessment – B.Tech – IT)
Work Experience: 10 (ACS Positive assessment – 6 Years & 7 Months excluding 2 years skill level met date)
NSW SS	: 5
NSW SS EOI Filed on: 4th Feb 2016
Job Category: 2613

Questions: (Few might sound silly, though worth understanding)

1.	What is the possibility of getting invited with the above status?
2.	Any tentative turnaround time from NSW government to get invitation?
3.	How will I be notified when I get the invite?
4.	I do not have my child’s passport, do I need to keep it ready before I apply for NSW SS?
5.	Or shall I apply in parallel and get it ready before I apply Visa with DIBP?
6.	How NSW notifies my sponsorship details, if selected?
7.	What is the next step after I get sponsorship from NSW?
8. Do we still need to wait on the queue after getting NSW SS approval or will I be invited to apply visa 190 with DIBP?
9.	What are the steps / process to be followed after getting NSW SS grant?

Your response is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> Thanks Krish, long time no hear from you, how's your progress?


Yes mate, running around for documents. Waiting for PCC from Thailand(god knows when I will get) so planning to apply in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Atom76 (Jan 26, 2016)

william1 said:


> Atom76 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear William, it should be Bachelor degree. You must appeal or ask them to review. I had a similar case before with ACS and when I contacted the officer who advised me to appeal. Also you may mentioned that it was assessed previously by canadian authorities (WES) which I really did. So after five days from the appeal submition I got the positive result as a bachelor degree.
> ...


Go to http://wes.org/ca/ and then click free degree equivalency which will take you to the page where you can check your degree online for free. I believe in my case the officer did it. As mentioned sometimes Australian officers might find it difficult to recognize some degrees from some institution specially from low economic countries or those which have no international accreditation. 
Also you need to check how to appeal or review with EA coz in my case it was ACS whom have a clear streight forward proccess. 

GoodLuck


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Need your advice and help on my case, details as follows
> 
> ...


Hi Rajesh,

Please see my response(view) below

1.	What is the possibility of getting invited with the above status?
Priority of invite is Points --> English score --> Work experience 
2.	Any tentative turnaround time from NSW government to get invitation?
I don't think it can be predicted but there is a lot of hope as many 60 pointers in this category are cleared in 189.
3.	How will I be notified when I get the invite?
You will receive a mail for nomination from NSW, they will ask you to provide details of your point claim & pay fee of 300$.
After reviewing your document, your invite can come anytime between 1-12 weeks.
You will then get a mail from both Skillset & NSW about your invitation and you may proceed to apply for visa.
4.	I do not have my child’s passport, do I need to keep it ready before I apply for NSW SS?
It is good to get to child passport so get on with it.
5.	Or shall I apply in parallel and get it ready before I apply Visa with DIBP?
Answered above 
6.	How NSW notifies my sponsorship details, if selected?
Answered in 3
7.	What is the next step after I get sponsorship from NSW?
Answered in 3
8.	Do we still need to wait on the queue after getting NSW SS approval or will I be invited to apply visa 190 with DIBP?
Answered in 3
9.	What are the steps / process to be followed after getting NSW SS grant?
Answered in 3


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Congrats



Black_Rose said:


> To God Be The Glory Just received the nomination and ITA at the same time. A long waited nomination from 2014  Missing my old friend Garry & Jre. I wish all of you waiting for either invitation or nomination will get it soon. Best of Luck....


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Black_Rose said:
> 
> 
> > To God Be The Glory Just received the nomination and ITA at the same time. A long waited nomination from 2014
> ...


Great mate. Have a good one.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Atom76 said:


> Go to World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise and then click free degree equivalency which will take you to the page where you can check your degree online for free. I believe in my case the officer did it. As mentioned sometimes Australian officers might find it difficult to recognize some degrees from some institution specially from low economic countries or those which have no international accreditation.
> Also you need to check how to appeal or review with EA coz in my case it was ACS whom have a clear streight forward proccess.
> 
> GoodLuck


ACS what it does mean? and really thx alot for ur help dear Atom76.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Guys, so as u know i travelled all the way from Pakistan to Dubai just to attempt the PTE test in hopes to get 79+, had the test yesterday and today got my result and i was soooooooooooo Happy, i got 80+in all modules and my overall score was 87, now i have updated my EOI with 65Points, just one thing is bugging me in education history i mentioned bechlors as institute of chartered accountants of australia has issued me the assessment of my ACCA qualiication to be equal to bachelors the problem is that i studied some papers of ACCA in pakistan and some in the UK so i attended two institutes but i dont remember the exact dates of attendance , in EOI i have entered the approx dates that i could remember would that be a problem later on? please helpppp


----------



## Atom76 (Jan 26, 2016)

william1 said:


> Atom76 said:
> 
> 
> > Go to World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise and then click free degree equivalency which will take you to the page where you can check your degree online for free. I believe in my case the officer did it. As mentioned sometimes Australian officers might find it difficult to recognize some degrees from some institution specially from low economic countries or those which have no international accreditation.
> ...


 ACS is Australian Computer Society, the authorized entity by Australia Gov to assess IT graduates and professionals. Same as EA for engineering field.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys, so as u know i travelled all the way from Pakistan to Dubai just to attempt the PTE test in hopes to get 79+, had the test yesterday and today got my result and i was soooooooooooo Happy, i got 80+in all modules and my overall score was 87, now i have updated my EOI with 65Points, just one thing is bugging me in education history i mentioned bechlors as institute of chartered accountants of australia has issued me the assessment of my ACCA qualiication to be equal to bachelors the problem is that i studied some papers of ACCA in pakistan and some in the UK so i attended two institutes but i dont remember the exact dates of attendance , in EOI i have entered the approx dates that i could remember would that be a problem later on? please helpppp


Congrats. 

Just make sure that months are correct, exact dates are not needed.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Just make sure that months are correct, exact dates are not needed.


would the CO ask me to submitt letters of attendance from colleges that i attended or something like that?


----------



## sam123456789 (Nov 24, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys, so as u know i travelled all the way from Pakistan to Dubai just to attempt the PTE test in hopes to get 79+, had the test yesterday and today got my result and i was soooooooooooo Happy, i got 80+in all modules and my overall score was 87, now i have updated my EOI with 65Points, just one thing is bugging me in education history i mentioned bechlors as institute of chartered accountants of australia has issued me the assessment of my ACCA qualiication to be equal to bachelors the problem is that i studied some papers of ACCA in pakistan and some in the UK so i attended two institutes but i dont remember the exact dates of attendance , in EOI i have entered the approx dates that i could remember would that be a problem later on? please helpppp


Congrates. Please share your experience of PTE in dubai. I am also from Pakistan and planning to go Dubai for PTE attempt. from which center you appeared for test and is the center was comfortable in sense of noise? and for how long you prepared for PTE and from where?


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Yes mate, running around for documents. Waiting for PCC from Thailand(god knows when I will get) so planning to apply in the next 2 weeks.


So, are you choosing to get all docs first and lodge visa later? 
If so, you better upload form 80 as well to get direct grant. 
Otherwise, if CO asks you for it, you have to wait longer.


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

Congrats and share your feedback how much it is easy as compare to IELTS.
What was your results in Ielts each area before pte attempt.






Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys, so as u know i travelled all the way from Pakistan to Dubai just to attempt the PTE test in hopes to get 79+, had the test yesterday and today got my result and i was soooooooooooo Happy, i got 80+in all modules and my overall score was 87, now i have updated my EOI with 65Points, just one thing is bugging me in education history i mentioned bechlors as institute of chartered accountants of australia has issued me the assessment of my ACCA qualiication to be equal to bachelors the problem is that i studied some papers of ACCA in pakistan and some in the UK so i attended two institutes but i dont remember the exact dates of attendance , in EOI i have entered the approx dates that i could remember would that be a problem later on? please helpppp


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello Guys,

I have received NSW invitation today. I am already on bridging visa as I have applied for spouse visa in November 2015. I came to Australia on Visitor Visa and married a citizen here. What should I do. Should I go ahead with the NSW nomination and once i get the visa should I withdraw my spouse visa application. Is it possible.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello all, if nsw sends invite to apply for nomination ,is it only via email? will it show on our eoi? 
I mistakenly deleted my junk mails and I dont know if nsw had sent me a mail inviting me to apply for nomination.

Accountant 65+5 points doe is 9/12/15.

I filled same eoi for both 189 and 190

Help out pls


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> Hello all, if nsw sends invite to apply for nomination ,is it only via email? will it show on our eoi? I mistakenly deleted my junk mails and I dont know if nsw had sent me a mail inviting me to apply for nomination. Accountant 65+5 points doe is 9/12/15. I filled same eoi for both 189 and 190 Help out pls


Yes it will.


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes it will.


Ok thanks andrey...I am relaxed now. I initially thought its when the invite to apply for visa drops that is when the status will change in the Eoi.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes it will.


When NSW sends an invite to apply for nomination it will also show in EOI? It doesn't show anything for me.  Or am I confusing the first step of the 190 process with the next step?


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ronb said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have received NSW invitation today. I am already on bridging visa as I have applied for spouse visa in November 2015. I came to Australia on Visitor Visa and married a citizen here. What should I do. Should I go ahead with the NSW nomination and once i get the visa should I withdraw my spouse visa application. Is it possible.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your invitation ! It seems you are from stream 2. Can you please share your points break down ?


----------



## Konv (Feb 5, 2016)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys, so as u know i travelled all the way from Pakistan to Dubai just to attempt the PTE test in hopes to get 79+, had the test yesterday and today got my result and i was soooooooooooo Happy, i got 80+in all modules and my overall score was 87, now i have updated my EOI with 65Points, just one thing is bugging me in education history i mentioned bechlors as institute of chartered accountants of australia has issued me the assessment of my ACCA qualiication to be equal to bachelors the problem is that i studied some papers of ACCA in pakistan and some in the UK so i attended two institutes but i dont remember the exact dates of attendance , in EOI i have entered the approx dates that i could remember would that be a problem later on? please helpppp


Congrats! The approximately date of your qualification will be accepted. As for my qualification i can only remember that i stated on august 2010 and finish by june 2013. so i put it in as 1/8/2010-30/6/2013.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Ronb said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have received NSW invitation today. I am already on bridging visa as I have applied for spouse visa in November 2015. I came to Australia on Visitor Visa and married a citizen here. What should I do. Should I go ahead with the NSW nomination and once i get the visa should I withdraw my spouse visa application. Is it possible.
> 
> ...


Do assessment of which visa will help you to be citizen easily. However, it's better to stay on your visa (NSW) in place of spouse visa.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> Ok thanks andrey...I am relaxed now. I initially thought its when the invite to apply for visa drops that is when the status will change in the Eoi.


Your EOI status will not change when you receive an invitation from NSW. So if you deleted that email you cannot proceed to submit SS application.


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> Your EOI status will not change when you receive an invitation from NSW. So if you deleted that email you cannot proceed to submit SS application.


Woooowww I hope the case is that the invite has not been sent o cos I rilly don't know what to do now.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> Woooowww I hope the case is that the invite has not been sent o cos I rilly don't know what to do now.


Maybe you can send an email to NSW team to check if your EOI has been selected and invited by them.


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> Maybe you can send an email to NSW team to check if your EOI has been selected and invited by them.


Ok will do that. Pls do you have their email address?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> When NSW sends an invite to apply for nomination it will also show in EOI? It doesn't show anything for me.  Or am I confusing the first step of the 190 process with the next step?


Nope, it will not show in EOI. You will only receive a mail for nomination. Once you submit your nomination and when they send you a invite only then it will be reflected in EOI


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> Ok will do that. Pls do you have their email address?



you can send an enquiry at [email protected]


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> you can send an enquiry at [email protected]


Thank you so much


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> engineer20 said:
> 
> 
> > you can send an enquiry at [email protected]
> ...


The status in Eoi must change to invited from submited from right hand corner greed in Skill select log in.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Ronb said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have received NSW invitation today. I am already on bridging visa as I have applied for spouse visa in November 2015. I came to Australia on Visitor Visa and married a citizen here. What should I do. Should I go ahead with the NSW nomination and once i get the visa should I withdraw my spouse visa application. Is it possible.
> 
> ...


Can you please elaborate about your anzsco etc?


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

Good evening house,

Hubby wrote his PTE exam yesterday and the results came out this morning.he now has 20points for English language.In total he has 70points for 189 and 75points for 190(external auditor).
With this im very optimistic we will be invited soon.Pls what email address does NSW use to send their invites?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats !





Sush1 said:


> Congrats


Thanks


----------



## serg.zador (Jan 9, 2016)

favour28 said:


> Good evening house,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I were your husband, I wouldn't apply for 190 , because with such a high score he will get 189 invitation soon. 190 visa is more expensive and takes more time. Apart from that, other applicants will have to wait until your husbands 190 application expires. 


Serg


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

serg.zador said:


> If I were your husband, I wouldn't apply for 190 , because with such a high score he will get 189 invitation soon. 190 visa is more expensive and takes more time. Apart from that, other applicants will have to wait until your husbands 190 application expires.
> 
> 
> Serg


His occupational ceiling limit for this financial year has been reached already.so state sponsorship is the only option we have.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

I would apply for Accountant (general) assessment. He will get an invite next week with that.


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

Attentionseeker said:


> I would apply for Accountant (general) assessment. He will get an invite next week with that.


He was only assessed as an external auditor by ICAA.Can he with that same assessment result apply for accountant general?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

favour28 said:


> He was only assessed as an external auditor by ICAA.Can he with that same assessment result apply for accountant general?


No you need to get a new assessment from ICAA which will replace his assessment as an external auditor or one from CPA.


----------



## serg.zador (Jan 9, 2016)

favour28 said:


> His occupational ceiling limit for this financial year has been reached already.so state sponsorship is the only option we have.



Sorry, didn't count that factor. Then, yes, he should apply for two visa types because 190 visa pathway is not that transparent and 189 in July/Aug could even be faster.

I spent almost 3 years preparing for migration, and then they raised the minimum score for accountants, so I've been waiting since Nov and I am very irritated by people who submit two or more EOI and do not withdraw them after lodging visa. 

Good luck, hope your family efforts will be rewarded soon. 


Serg


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

serg.zador said:


> Sorry, didn't count that factor. Then, yes, he should apply for two visa types because 190 visa pathway is not that transparent and 189 in July/Aug could even be faster.
> 
> I spent almost 3 years preparing for migration, and then they raised the minimum score for accountants, so I've been waiting since Nov and I am very irritated by people who submit two or more EOI and do not withdraw them after getting lodging visa.
> 
> ...



I agree with this, because NSW is being as slow as a snail. :frusty:


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

serg.zador said:


> Sorry, didn't count that factor. Then, yes, he should apply for two visa types because 190 visa pathway is not that transparent and 189 in July/Aug could even be faster.
> 
> I spent almost 3 years preparing for migration, and then they raised the minimum score for accountants, so I've been waiting since Nov and I am very irritated by people who submit two or more EOI and do not withdraw them after lodging visa.
> 
> ...


Thank you and believe me when I say I understand you.we have been at it since 2013 too.Assessment with 2 different bodies before we could get a positive one at the third attempt,3 IELTS,1 PTE,many trips to his old school for his transcripts and degree certificates etc etc.
In all this I have been the only one doing all the reading and gathering all the info we need.
Truthfully I just can't wait for this process to be over before he just gets tired.


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Friends,

I am new here and looking for some suggestion. 

EOI 190 submitted on 10/12/2015 (updated on 08/01/2016) with state preference 'ANY', for 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

Age - 25
English - 10 (IELTS, L 7.0 R 7.5 W 7.0 S 8.5 O 7.5)
Exp - 5 (4 years as per ACS, actual more)
Qualification - 15

55+5 = 60

What are the chances for nomination from NSW or VIC? How long should I wait?

Anyone received NSW nomination with 55+5 score?


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

favour28 said:


> He was only assessed as an external auditor by ICAA.Can he with that same assessment result apply for accountant general?


No he can not use the external auditor assessment. He can apply to CPA Australia for another assessment under General Accountant and then file a new EOI. It will take few weeks to get response from them but it will be worth it if you get a positive one.


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi
I just submitted my EOI for NSW 190, occupation: illustrator- 232412 with 80 points (75+5)
Ielts: R:9, W:8.5, L:8.5, S:8.5
experience:9.3 years

How soon should I expect an invitation, if at all. I've also applied for SA 489 but obviously I'm more keen on 190. 
I'm anxious about my occupation since it's not a very 'in demand' or 'hot' one, but on the CSOL nonetheless. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

serg.zador said:


> Sorry, didn't count that factor. Then, yes, he should apply for two visa types because 190 visa pathway is not that transparent and 189 in July/Aug could even be faster.
> 
> I spent almost 3 years preparing for migration, and then they raised the minimum score for accountants, so I've been waiting since Nov and I am very irritated by people who submit two or more EOI and do not withdraw them after lodging visa.
> 
> ...


Same boat bro, I spent two years in Hong Kong to save money (no family support), one year to come to study some remaining accounting units (I am a graduate in Applied Finance) and English test. They then raised the bar and I have nobody to blame... 

People used to say getting proficient English ability is a struggle. Now I have five English test results with proficient English level. However, I need to aim for superior. 

Now my visa is expiring and I am going home with 60 points only.


----------



## mgfg (Jan 16, 2016)

favour28 said:


> Good evening house,
> 
> Hubby wrote his PTE exam yesterday and the results came out this morning.he now has 20points for English language.In total he has 70points for 189 and 75points for 190(external auditor).
> With this im very optimistic we will be invited soon.Pls what email address does NSW use to send their invites?


Hi, pls update us with the progress of your application. I am also an external auditor, but 65+5 points. Waiting for invitation since 12/29.


----------



## darshakb (Jan 19, 2016)

Same here, applied on 12/29, 55+5, ICT Business Analyst 261111. 
Would be great to know if someone has got any updates post Jan.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

NSW SS: 29/01/2016 (applied the same day)
Approved: 10/02/2016


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> NSW SS: 29/01/2016 (applied the same day)
> Approved: 10/02/2016


Hi Ozenginèer,
What is your point breakup and Occupation code, I am waiting since 10.07.2015 with 55 points


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

guruchauhan said:


> Hi Ozenginèer,
> What is your point breakup and Occupation code, I am waiting since 10.07.2015 with 55 points


Civil Engineer (55+5), Initial application 05/07/2015; 0 exp, 10 language


----------



## darshakb (Jan 19, 2016)

ozengineer said:


> NSW SS: 29/01/2016 (applied the same day)
> Approved: 10/02/2016


Great! So what was your Skills Category?


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

@dharshakb, what's your points break up, experience, job category & English scores? What is the date of your EOI, you logged NSW SS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darshakb (Jan 19, 2016)

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> @dharshakb, what's your points break up, experience, job category & English scores? What is the date of your EOI, you logged NSW SS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Rajesh.
S.C 190 - NSW
- 55+5(60).
- ICT Business Analyst - ACS- 261111
- EOI Date : 29 Dec 2015
- PTE: L-83, R-74, S-90, W-75: Overall-81 (Date: 30 Oct 2015)


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi think language proficiency is the utmost criteria to get SS invitation.


----------



## eldhose joy (Jan 21, 2016)

hey i am planning to write PTE on March 10. Do u have any advises like where to concentrate?, Do and dont Do's. I always felt that u were very confident of getting 80+ from the beginning ... the thing that bugged was the travel and stuff.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> NSW SS: 29/01/2016 (applied the same day) Approved: 10/02/2016


Congratulations! ))


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Till which date people get invited. My EOI submitted on 17 Aug 2015. What are the chances of invitation... I am 55+5 pointer electronic engg.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Till which date people get invited. My EOI submitted on 17 Aug 2015. What are the chances of invitation... I am 55+5 pointer electronic engg.


Eoi has no relation to invites in sc190 nsw.

Its anzsco, points, ielts and work exp. which play a role...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

There might be invitation from nsw tomorrow. Coz last was happen 29th january. 14 days the people who applied for 190 and 189 both after 22nd jan. So after 6th this is the first thursday and friday on 11th and 12th. So major chances for next 2 days. There might be invitation for 55 pointers too , this is only my prejudice. All the best for july month applicants for 261313 guys.


----------



## ravikiran7070 (Nov 15, 2015)

*NSW nomination approval*

Hi Guys,

NSW mailed my agent that they wanted to approve my NSW nomination.

They could not find my EOI as i withdrew my EOI for 190. So good news is that NSW is making approvals pretty fast. I submitted my docs to NSW on 1st Feb.

So guys expecting approvals get ready


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> There might be invitation from nsw tomorrow. Coz last was happen 29th january. 14 days the people who applied for 190 and 189 both after 22nd jan. So after 6th this is the first thursday and friday on 11th and 12th. So major chances for next 2 days. There might be invitation for 55 pointers too , this is only my prejudice. All the best for july month applicants for 261313 guys.


I think they will start after 17th Feb round.
And I have seen a guy 261313 55 pointer who got NSW invitation, his EOI was submitted in Early August.... So lets see how things work!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Guys so what do u reckon are the chances for accountants with 65+5 in 190 NSW ss and with 65 in 189??


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

COngratulation and best of luck for your future dream.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > There might be invitation from nsw tomorrow. Coz last was happen 29th january. 14 days the people who applied for 190 and 189 both after 22nd jan. So after 6th this is the first thursday and friday on 11th and 12th. So major chances for next 2 days. There might be invitation for 55 pointers too , this is only my prejudice. All the best for july month applicants for 261313 guys.
> ...


Hi rehan. R u sure that 55 pointer invited in august? Have u got the full detail, imean name eoi date etc. If yes pls share. It will help us to check the updates.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Each month nsw have to invite 438 applicant in 261313 occupation for 189 visa. So next all month the ratio is same 438 × 4months = 1740 applicants for 261313. So definately the back log has been cleared so i m sure that the next round is for 55 pointers in 261313. So just max. Next month wait. The dream comes true. Cheers... all 261313 55 pointers waiting from august month.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Each month nsw have to invite 438 applicant in 261313 occupation for 189 visa. So next all month the ratio is same 438 × 4months = 1740 applicants for 261313. So definately the back log has been cleared so i m sure that the next round is for 55 pointers in 261313. So just max. Next month wait. The dream comes true. Cheers... all 261313 55 pointers waiting from august month.


438 invitations for 261313 every month is based on the prorated monthly balance. but if other occupations with higher points are in the queue then dibp may invite less 261313.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Each month nsw have to invite 438 applicant in 261313 occupation for 189 visa. So next all month the ratio is same 438 × 4months = 1740 applicants for 261313. So definately the back log has been cleared so i m sure that the next round is for 55 pointers in 261313. So just max. Next month wait. The dream comes true. Cheers... all 261313 55 pointers waiting from august month.
> ...


They have to invite 1740 people any how according to the xeiling level. So it is 438 compulsary to invite.


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

Guys, 

i would appreciate if all forum members can add / update their information on My Immigration Tracker | information and news

Thanks in advance as this will help in consolidating data and help everyone on forum. It will hardly take a min or 2 to update /add information.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Nsw set the total no of invitation each month according to applications received in their software but the minimum target should be 1600 each month for all occupations and out of 1600 they have to invite 438 each month for 189. Check the last month invities then ,261313 ceiling level and invited applicant . Then approx calculate and u will get 1740 last to full the ceiling only for 261313.
Cheers


----------



## Jeff0002 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi, guys, I just updated my points to 65+5 in 190 last week as accountant/ external auditor. Both I and my girl friend passed 7777 in IELTS. How far would be the invitation? I remember it only took a week to receive invitation in a week.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Seems more number of pages in this forum compared to no of nomination from NSW till date.   Hope this thursday\friday brings good news for 261313 55 pointers  Best of luck to other occupations and applicants too !!


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Nsw set the total no of invitation each month according to applications received in their software but the minimum target should be 1600 each month for all occupations and out of 1600 they have to invite 438 each month for 189. Check the last month invities then ,261313 ceiling level and invited applicant . Then approx calculate and u will get 1740 last to full the ceiling only for 261313.
> Cheers


Thanks DjDollar!Last week, my agent told she is expecting an invite for 55 pointers however that never happened. Hopefully, we will get through this week.


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

All the best to all of us...I am also in the same boat 55+5 points registered nurse


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

niklucky02 said:


> Thanks DjDollar!Last week, my agent told she is expecting an invite for 55 pointers however that never happened. Hopefully, we will get through this week.


55 points without pte/ english 10 points also expect invitation?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Seems more number of pages in this forum compared to no of nomination from NSW till date.   Hope this thursday\friday brings good news for 261313 55 pointers  Best of luck to other occupations and applicants too !!


I do not think NSW will bring no good news for 261313. As I have already commented, they will start inviting 261313ers after 17 Feb 2016 because they would like to invite less 60 + 5 pointers because they would opt for 189 visa anyways. This is probably the reason why they cleared 6 month of backlog of 261313ers within a month (8 Jan to 3 Feb)


----------



## serg.zador (Jan 9, 2016)

Jeff0002 said:


> Hi, guys, I just updated my points to 65+5 in 190 last week as accountant/ external auditor. Both I and my girl friend passed 7777 in IELTS. How far would be the invitation? I remember it only took a week to receive invitation in a week.



Would not expect an invitation this fin year. 


Serg


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi guys what are the chances to receive invitation for accountants with 65+5 in 190 and 65 in 189??? with superior english


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

serg.zador said:


> Would not expect an invitation this fin year.
> 
> 
> Serg


they will be sending out 1500 more invitations this year. So no idea how you are basing your prediction from?


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Fot accountants, having a superior English doesn't really matter much as there are so many applicants with superior English. Experience could matter in my opinion.


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

from where did u get the info that they need 1500 more ???


----------



## Harishmajeti (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi guys
This is harish. Recently I applied for the 189 and 190 visa. I've got 60 points in total. I applied for EOI around 21st of Dec 2015. I've been assessed with Software engineer skill(261313). Here the problem is my skill assessment is expiring on 6th of march. I don't know what I have to do. Can anyone tell me when can I expect the invitation? and moreover could you guys please guide me an alternative method in getting invitation quickly.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Harishmajeti said:


> Hi guys
> This is harish. Recently I applied for the 189 and 190 visa. I've got 60 points in total. I applied for EOI around 21st of Dec 2015. I've been assessed with Software engineer skill(261313). Here the problem is my skill assessment is expiring on 6th of march. I don't know what I have to do. Can anyone tell me when can I expect the invitation? and moreover could you guys please guide me an alternative method in getting invitation quickly.


The date u apply your visa at immigration u must need all valide doccuments like your ielts and skill assessment and work certy and other relavent doccs mentioned in your EOI. So if u dont have your current doccument assess your acs again dont wait. And update it asap. Once u get invite but at the time of your visa application u dont got the doccs then nsw will reject your application forever...
Cheers


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I see alot of people talking about 261313 55 pointers. Does anyone have an idea what about 263111 with 55+5 and all 7s in IELTS (proficient)? EOI launched in dec 2014. 
Please shar your guesses.

Thanks


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

nabhaite said:


> from where did u get the info that they need 1500 more ???


Exactly same question in my mind as well !!first time I'm hearing some body saying 1500 or more!! Misleading information or trying to discourage people!!!!


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yea what about 261112 system analyst as well with 55+5. When was the last person from 261112 was invited. 
:confused2:

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

For better expat people have to update their information with accuticy in myimmigration tracker website in 190 nsw ss.
So pls add your whole detail in here pls. 
http://myimmitracker.com/eoi-sc190


----------



## serg.zador (Jan 9, 2016)

Attentionseeker said:


> they will be sending out 1500 more invitations this year. So no idea how you are basing your prediction from?



Queue is too long. 189 65 point accountants are waiting since Aug. For 190 visa superior (8888) English is needed. So there are hundreds of people who are ranked higher than this guy. For example I've been waiting with the same stats since Nov, and my chances to be invited this fin year are quite low . Agree? 


Serg


----------



## serg.zador (Jan 9, 2016)

Auzman said:


> Exactly same question in my mind as well !!first time I'm hearing some body saying 1500 or more!! Misleading information or trying to discourage people!!!!



My guess is that he suggests that only 1005 invites out of 2500(ceiling for accountants) have been sent out and 1500 remained. But that's incorrect because ceiling can't be exceeded, but it doesn't mean it will be 100% reached - for example by the end of this fin year they might have sent out only 2000 invites. Hope I explain myself clearly. 


Serg


----------



## serg.zador (Jan 9, 2016)

Attentionseeker said:


> Fot accountants, having a superior English doesn't really matter much as there are so many applicants with superior English. Experience could matter in my opinion.



Superior English matters (crucial) only for 190 sponsorship.(superior English means 8888 or higher). For 189 visa candidate's points and a date of EOI submission only matters. 


Serg


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

serg.zador said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> > Fot accountants, having a superior English doesn't really matter much as there are so many applicants with superior English. Experience could matter in my opinion.
> ...


Accountant guys r only selected with 70 points at the moments for 189. Recently its hard to receive invite from nsw 190. Coz there is one reason behind it. Lot of bachelore of commerce guys got the assessment as accountant and the people who applied in this field is unbelivable number of digit. More than we all think. And this trend has been running since 2003 -2004. A lot of account guys r in sydney and living there but one problem nsw was facing that only 10% work in the account field. So they r much more keen to send invitation. 
Lot more 70 pointers r getting invote but they didnt upload yhe details but we can just check the reduction in no of ceiling.
So try to reach up to 70 guys for getting invite in account field.


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

Any idea about registered nurses. .With 55+5 points


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

nabhaite said:


> Any idea about registered nurses. .With 55+5 points


try to increase your points to reach at least 60 and you will surely be invited for 189. for 190, i dont see a lot of nurses in the queue.


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

to increase my points I need time maybe 1 or 2 months as only option for me to increase my points is to get 20 points in ielts. ..which will require a lot of practice. ..is it so that there is no hope for 190??😢😢😢😢


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

nabhaite said:


> to increase my points I need time maybe 1 or 2 months as only option for me to increase my points is to get 20 points in ielts. ..which will require a lot of practice. ..is it so that there is no hope for 190??😢😢😢😢


well you can wait in queue for 190 while preparing for IELTS or PTE to get 20 points. 1-2 months is not that long i think. you will try to do whatever it takes for you to be invited right?


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes u r ryt. .I agree with u...even I have the option of applying for state sponsorship of Victoria should I go with that too...as I have 2 years experience. .and that is their requirement . Meanwhile I ll try to get 8 each . Do u have any idea about pte? ? I have heard a lot of people saying that it's easy to score 8 each in pte. .also really thankful to u..For ur replies..


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

nabhaite said:


> Yes u r ryt. .I agree with u...even I have the option of applying for state sponsorship of Victoria should I go with that too...as I have 2 years experience. .and that is their requirement . Meanwhile I ll try to get 8 each . Do u have any idea about pte? ? I have heard a lot of people saying that it's easy to score 8 each in pte. .also really thankful to u..For ur replies..


i took PTE because i am more confident to ace that exam compared to ielts. unfortunately i missed 3 points in speaking to get superior english score. you can check the PTE thread to get ideas and materials as well.


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

okay thanks a lot ☺


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

nabhaite said:


> Any idea about registered nurses. .With 55+5 points


RN will get invited at 55+5 points surely very soon. There was one invite on 3rd dec. You may check it on myimmitracker.com


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

All the best for ur permanent residency of Australia. ..may u get it soon..👍👍


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the reply . how many months did it take?? As I applied on 23rd of December. Actually the link is not opening could you please tell me here the actual time it took


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

serg.zador said:


> Queue is too long. 189 65 point accountants are waiting since Aug. For 190 visa superior (8888) English is needed. So there are hundreds of people who are ranked higher than this guy. For example I've been waiting with the same stats since Nov, and my chances to be invited this fin year are quite low . Agree?
> 
> 
> Serg


For 190, you just repeated what I said. There are too many people with superior English and 65 points. So the number of invitations are quite few and the queue is very long. For 189, the chances are quite good if the backlog is being cleared the way as they are clearing right now. For 60 pointers, there are literally no chances that they will get an invite. If I were a 60 pointer, I would look for ways to increase my points. Even the 65 pointers should be doing the same thing. But atleast they have some hope. But unfortunately 60 pointers have no hope at all.


----------



## Crazy student (Nov 16, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> serg.zador said:
> 
> 
> > Queue is too long. 189 65 point accountants are waiting since Aug. For 190 visa superior (8888) English is needed. So there are hundreds of people who are ranked higher than this guy. For example I've been waiting with the same stats since Nov, and my chances to be invited this fin year are quite low . Agree?
> ...


You may be right but i still think 60 pointers have chance. We were talking about 65 pointers not have slight chance before last round; but situation is different now, the real problem is nobody sure actually how many 65 pointers are in queue. If they clear 65 points with 500 quota there is 1000 left for 60 pointers and whole lot of 190 slot.


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

Any idea when the next NSW invitation round is expected?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

Tab123 said:


> Any idea when the next NSW invitation round is expected?


This Friday


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

Black_Rose said:


> Tab123 said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea when the next NSW invitation round is expected?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

I applied nsw on 28 december, 2015 under 261311. Any thoughts around when i could expect an invitation ??


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Crazy student said:


> You may be right but i still think 60 pointers have chance. We were talking about 65 pointers not have slight chance before last round; but situation is different now, the real problem is nobody sure actually how many 65 pointers are in queue. If they clear 65 points with 500 quota there is 1000 left for 60 pointers and whole lot of 190 slot.


There is no way there are only 500 65 pointers in queue. And then there are 70 pointers and above too, who will be applying in next 5 months. If we assume that out of 1600 invites sent out in Feb 3rd, accountants got 160 invites approx. Now the backlog has only been cleared from July 3rd to JULY 28th. So they cleared 25 days of backlog only. 

So there is some hope for 65 pointers who applied in late 2015-early 2016. Timing is quite crucial.


----------



## mike04 (Aug 21, 2015)

1270 places remaining for Accountants according to the DIPB stats published today. It seems like i will get my invitation this financial year but still it all depends on the number of 65 pointers who applied before me.
Hope all of who are waiting for long get invited soon.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

mike04 said:


> 1270 places remaining for Accountants according to the DIPB stats published today. It seems like i will get my invitation this financial year but still it all depends on the number of 65 pointers who applied before me.
> Hope all of who are waiting for long get invited soon.


Mike..

Kindly share the link of DIBP stats report published today... Thanks


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Mike..
> 
> Kindly share the link of DIBP stats report published today... Thanks


SkillSelect


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

ceiling for 2613 in SC189: 4204 filled up out of 5364 after 03 Feb round


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> ceiling for 2613 in SC189: 4204 filled up out of 5364 after 03 Feb round


Please ask your manager to fix the cut-off date for 2613.


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> ceiling for 2613 in SC189: 4204 filled up out of 5364 after 03 Feb round


Hi skills select officer,
When do you think I can expect an invite as an external auditor with 75points(superior English)?
Is the next round been too optimistic?


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Steiger said:


> Please ask your manager to fix the cut-off date for 2613.


The cutoff date of accountant is also messed up.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

Steiger said:


> Please ask your manager to fix the cut-off date for 2613.


Maybe someone is waiting since 2011 LOL
Hopefully you will be invited this time. 20Nov-13Jan


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Maybe someone is waiting since 2011 LOL
> Hopefully you will be invited this time. 20Nov-13Jan


Any thoughts on 261311 with 55 points and proficient english filed on 28 december 2015 ?


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

favour28 said:


> Hi skills select officer,
> When do you think I can expect an invite as an external auditor with 75points(superior English)?
> Is the next round been too optimistic?


You don't need to worry with 75 points. You will get it sooner or later


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

phpwiz said:


> Any thoughts on 261311 with 55 points and proficient english filed on 28 december 2015 ?


After the backlog is cleared you may have a chance. However, if NSW continues delaying in inviting 55 pointers after the backlog is cleared, new 60 pointers will lodge 190 EOI and will be invited earlier than you.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> You don't need to worry with 75 points. You will get it sooner or later


i thought the quota for auditors this FY has been filled long ago.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> i thought the quota for auditors this FY has been filled long ago.


No chance for 2212 code in SC189. Lets see the NSW invitation policy in coming months.


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

*Two invitations from NSW !*

I received an invitation on 29th Jan 2016 and applied for approval on Feb 1st and have been waiting for their approval. Today, again I received an invitation from NSW ! 

Has anybody experienced this before? Not sure if I need to contact them.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

snb said:


> I received an invitation on 29th Jan 2016 and applied for approval on Feb 1st and have been waiting for their approval. Today, again I received an invitation from NSW !
> 
> Has anybody experienced this before? Not sure if I need to contact them.


If it is for the same EOI better send them an email for clarification.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

snb said:


> I received an invitation on 29th Jan 2016 and applied for approval on Feb 1st and have been waiting for their approval. Today, again I received an invitation from NSW !
> 
> Has anybody experienced this before? Not sure if I need to contact them.


Lol it seems NSW have serious lack of coordination.


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi ozpunjabi,

What is your point breakup and occupatuon code.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi friend..

Can any one suggest how the verification of occupation happen?
I am looking to submit for another ACS assessment. I should be able to arrange documents but not sure how they going to verify. Also in double mind that they may not cancel or blacklist me. Confused totally..please help
Currently I have lodged the EOI for SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR 262113 (Dec 30) for NSW with 60+5 points but don't see much of the movement.

Current points breakup is 
Age 30
Exp 5
Education 15
English 10
State sponsorship 5


----------



## Harsha_8604 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Hope you all are doing good ! Need some info on the NSW state sponsorship. I have put my EOI on 21-SEP-2015 and still awaiting. Score is 60 points and 261313 - Analyst programmer.

Can i expect an invite from NSW for this profession or shall i ignore this ? Could you please help with any information? 

Thanks
H.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Any Invitation today for NSW. Its been a week now.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

snb said:


> I received an invitation on 29th Jan 2016 and applied for approval on Feb 1st and have been waiting for their approval. Today, again I received an invitation from NSW !
> 
> Has anybody experienced this before? Not sure if I need to contact them.


Are you serious? Is this for the same EOI?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Guys what do u reckon then, if its true that 250 invitations were issued to accountants just to clear the backlog of July that technically means 250x1month, so if this trend goes the ceiling will run out in December, oh my days i m so stressed i had 55points and applied in November ielts messed me up with (8,8,9,7) so last week i came to Dubai to attempt PTE cracked it with 80+in all, now i updated my eoi with 65 on 9th of February, does that mean all this effort was for nothing and im not gonna get invited?


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> If it is for the same EOI better send them an email for clarification.


Yes, It is for the same EOI . I e-mailed them and received an out-of-office reply !
It is weird, not sure what to do now.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi guys i went from pakistan to dubai just to attempt pte, did good and got 80+, someone just told me that dibp only accepts pte given in australian test centre i am so stressed out is that true please someone tell me


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

guruchauhan said:


> Hi ozpunjabi,
> 
> What is your point breakup and occupatuon code.


263311 Telecom Engineer
Age 30
English 10
Qualification 15
Experience 0
Total 55
Applied 55+5 SS EOI


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> 263311 Telecom Engineer
> Age 30
> English 10
> Qualification 15
> ...


Hello ozpunjabi,
When NSW will be invited us?
I m also waiting from 4 months with 55+5.
Is it possible before may or June?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi guys i went from pakistan to dubai just to attempt pte, did good and got 80+, someone just told me that dibp only accepts pte given in australian test centre i am so stressed out is that true please someone tell me


NO it is not true. and you will get invite with 65 points for sc189. Dont stress out too much. If not 189 then you will get 190. All this will happen before June 16.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Any Invitation today for NSW. Its been a week now.


Yes snb got the invite for second time . Lol???


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello ozpunjabi,
> When NSW will be invited us?
> I m also waiting from 4 months with 55+5.
> Is it possible before may or June?


Saini saab no body can predict really. But in January they have issued 513 invitations. So there is hope. It may come tomorrow. You never know.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> NO it is not true. and you will get invite with 65 points for sc189. Dont stress out too much. If not 189 then you will get 190. All this will happen before June 16.


Thanks OZunjabi,, Guys any one else knows anything about this, is PTE acceptable only from Australian test centres?


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

This is not true. You can give PTE anywhere in the world.
Congratulations for your score.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

This is not true. You can give PTE anywhere in the world.
Congratulations for your score.



Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi guys i went from pakistan to dubai just to attempt pte, did good and got 80+, someone just told me that dibp only accepts pte given in australian test centre i am so stressed out is that true please someone tell me


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> This is not true. You can give PTE anywhere in the world.
> Congratulations for your score.


Thanks Sush, i had to go extensive extra miles in terms of money and effort just to get done with PTE since ielts messed me up with 7 in writing and 8+in all others so i came dubai had pte cracked it with 87 avg, and now some guy tells me PTE is only acceptable from Australian centres, where can i confirm this?


----------



## Harsha_8604 (Feb 1, 2016)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Thanks Sush, i had to go extensive extra miles in terms of money and effort just to get done with PTE since ielts messed me up with 7 in writing and 8+in all others so i came dubai had pte cracked it with 87 avg, and now some guy tells me PTE is only acceptable from Australian centres, where can i confirm this?


Hi,

I have a friend who wrote PTE in India and applied for 189 Visa in sydney. 

So, i think its not a matter of worry.

Thanks
H


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

NSW invited 513 people in the month of January alone. They have updated the information on skillset. I wonder if out of 513, they invited a handful of accountants. :S


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a friend who wrote PTE in India and applied for 189 Visa in sydney.
> 
> ...


Hi Harsha,
are u saying that ur friend attempted PTE in india and then he applied fro the PR and succeeded ?


----------



## Harishmajeti (Feb 10, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Harishmajeti said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...








Thankq for your reply. 

I heard that the skill assessment is valid for three years if it is using for migration purposes. 
I'm not sure about this. 
Could you please confirm. 
Cheers


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Hope you all are doing good ! Need some info on the NSW state sponsorship. I have put my EOI on 21-SEP-2015 and still awaiting. Score is 60 points and 261313 - Analyst programmer.
> 
> ...


Hi Harsha,

Can you please share your points break up (55+5) - English, Years of experience, qualification & age ? Also what is your EOI date of effect ?

Cheers


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

I am still waiting for the invite but I have given PTE in India. My agent told me that there is no such issue.



Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Harsha,
> are u saying that ur friend attempted PTE in india and then he applied fro the PR and succeeded ?


----------



## Harsha_8604 (Feb 1, 2016)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Harsha,
> are u saying that ur friend attempted PTE in india and then he applied fro the PR and succeeded ?


Hi,

My friends 189 application is in progress.

Thank you !
H


----------



## Harsha_8604 (Feb 1, 2016)

Sush1 said:


> I am still waiting for the invite but I have given PTE in India. My agent told me that there is no such issue.


Hi Sush,

Can you help me out with some info on NSW 190 - Analyst programmer. 60 points. Can i expect a invite ? i lodged EOI on 21-sep-2015.

Wrote IELTS four times and missed by one module to achieve min 7.

Planning for PTE. what do you suggest ?? 

Thanks
H


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

snb said:


> Yes, It is for the same EOI . I e-mailed them and received an out-of-office reply !
> It is weird, not sure what to do now.


Hey SNB

Can you share your points break up - english, experience, age & qualification ? 

Want to evaluate my case compared to yours since I applied for NSW SS on 4th Feb 16 & waiting for ITA

Cheers


----------



## kaktus (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi guys,

I just received the NSW invitation under stream 2 at 4:30pm today!!!

So the NSW government is issuing invitation today.

The breakdown of EOI is as follows: 65 points.

Age - 30
Bachelor - 15
IELTS (7 in each band) - 10
NAATI - 5
NSW sponsorship - 5

I lodged the EOI on 18/09/2015, but I updated it on 02/02/2016 (I didn't increase the EOI points, just modified the incorrect date of skill assessment I entered before.)

So everyone must have the faith and never give up


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hope is there since lot of invites still has to come from NSW, but we don't know the ceiling on occupations.
It will be better if you can get 10 points in PTE.
You will get an invite under 189.

Regards



Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi Sush,
> 
> Can you help me out with some info on NSW 190 - Analyst programmer. 60 points. Can i expect a invite ? i lodged EOI on 21-sep-2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaktus said:


> Hi guys, I just received the NSW invitation under stream 2 at 4:30pm today!!! So the NSW government is issuing invitation today. The breakdown of EOI is as follows: 65 points. Age - 30 Bachelor - 15 IELTS (7 in each band) - 10 NAATI - 5 NSW sponsorship - 5 I lodged the EOI on 18/09/2015, but I updated it on 02/02/2016 (I didn't increase the EOI points, just modified the incorrect date of skill assessment I entered before.) So everyone must have the faith and never give up


Congrats mate!

Please add your details to the tracker sheet.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Thanks OZunjabi,, Guys any one else knows anything about this, is PTE acceptable only from Australian test centres?



PTE is accepted from all over the world from authorised test center .

SO do not worry....

I am planning to do PTE for 79+.. Kindly advice me as my last score was 65+ in each.


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

kaktus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just received the NSW invitation under stream 2 at 4:30pm today!!!
> 
> ...


Please mention in which category you received an invite.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

skharoon said:


> PTE is accepted from all over the world from authorised test center .
> 
> SO do not worry....
> 
> I am planning to do PTE for 79+.. Kindly advice me as my last score was 65+ in each.


Preare from Macmillan's test guide and also familarize urself with the test format as its totaly different from IELTS, secondaly focus on time constraint specially in reading section


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Im a bit confused. Two weeks ago, I received an invitation from NSW. Almost instantly applied. Two days ago, nomination was accepted and got an invitation from DIBP for 190. Today I got another nomination invitation from NSW!!! I have only one EOI. What is up?


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow. Here we are waiting for a single invitation and people are getting invitations twice. That's screwed up.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks like the system is sending invitations to the previous list once agai.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Im a bit confused. Two weeks ago, I received an invitation from NSW. Almost instantly applied. Two days ago, nomination was accepted and got an invitation from DIBP for 190. Today I got another nomination invitation from NSW!!! I have only one EOI. What is up?


You can sell the second invite on ebay as auction and sell it to higher bidder....:blabla:


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Im a bit confused. Two weeks ago, I received an invitation from NSW. Almost instantly applied. Two days ago, nomination was accepted and got an invitation from DIBP for 190. Today I got another nomination invitation from NSW!!! I have only one EOI. What is up?


Really nsw is stupid. They dont have oroper IT engineers. Thats y they r mussleading the oeople who got an invite and also who r waiting both.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Preare from Macmillan's test guide and also familarize urself with the test format as its totaly different from IELTS, secondaly focus on time constraint specially in reading section


Which test center you appeared for PTE-A exam in DUbai?


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

ozengineer said:


> Im a bit confused. Two weeks ago, I received an invitation from NSW. Almost instantly applied. Two days ago, nomination was accepted and got an invitation from DIBP for 190. Today I got another nomination invitation from NSW!!! I have only one EOI. What is up?


Are you sure you has only one EOI ? If yes than you should contact and notify NSW regarding this immediately. I think it's a system glitch.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

skharoon said:


> You can sell the second invite on ebay as auction and sell it to higher bidder....:blabla:


So what do you think the highest bid would be? I guess it would be around 20k minimum.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

NSW plese buy the better software from india and also hire the best engineers from here. I m really disappointed with this. So since now we can not believe all the words which is written in web... all catch and scam.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Im a bit confused. Two weeks ago, I received an invitation from NSW. Almost instantly applied. Two days ago, nomination was accepted and got an invitation from DIBP for 190. Today I got another nomination invitation from NSW!!! I have only one EOI. What is up?


This is just a system glitch. Last time in my case, I did not receive my invitation but knew I was invited because of an email instructing me on how to lodge for stream 2.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

jdesai said:


> Contact the immi help for immi account .....



I have a query:
I have work experience from May 2005 to till date ( 4months not worked from May '12 to Sep' 12). I have gone for ACS in October 2015. they calculated last 10 years of experience (October 2015 to 2007 ) then they considered 4 months less for 8 years of experience. if that is the case how can I get 8 years of experience points.

Please help me out.


----------



## Black_Rose (Nov 28, 2013)

engineer20 said:


> This is just a system glitch. Last time in my case, I did not receive my invitation but knew I was invited because of an email instructing me on how to lodge for stream 2.


Haha. It was funny. In my case I didn't get any extra email on how to lodge stream 2 ... Infact I had no clue what is stream 2, I was looking for my occupation in list while applying but couldn't find and panicked. Then found my occupation only under stream 2. Survived 

Whatever is this, NSW is the best. Has a upto date and straight forward system which is very convenient and user friendly .

Some states even ask commitment statement, settlement research, employment research, bank statement bla bla all crap. NSW in this case I would say is realistic and straightforward with no drama.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

skharoon said:


> Which test center you appeared for PTE-A exam in DUbai?


JNS training and testing center


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is not true. You can give PTE anywhere in the world.
> ...


Hi Tinker bell, 
Can you please share some practice reference for PTE exam?

Thanks


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

*Clarification received on duplicate invite*

Guys..just an update on my 2nd NSW invite on the same EOI. NSW replied asking me to ignore the 2nd one and there won't be any impact on the 1st one.


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Invites are here!!*

My partner received her invite from NSW just now. Her EOI was online since Feb 6.. That's just 5 days of wait!! Her occupation was NOT in the state priority list. Obviously, she was invited under Stream 2.

Her details are below:

ANZSCO:149212 (Customer Service Manager)
DIBP score: 65+5
PTE-A: LRWS - All 90 (20 points)
VETASSESS +ve - Experience < 3 yrs (0 points)
Age: 30 points
Bachelors - 15 points
State sponsorship - 5 points

Cheers!!


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Crazy student said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> > serg.zador said:
> ...


Yes crazy student you are right.. You never know.. Unfortunately some people love to discourage and misleading others.. I saw they going around all threads and giving different misleading opinion all the time.. I don't know why they doing like that!!!! People must point out them and ignore them... It's specially bad for new members coz they might totally misguided by this information, and those people giving misleading information hope at least they will get 
a good lesson from God soon...


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> Haha. It was funny. In my case I didn't get any extra email on how to lodge stream 2 ... Infact I had no clue what is stream 2, I was looking for my occupation in list while applying but couldn't find and panicked. Then found my occupation only under stream 2. Survived
> 
> Whatever is this, NSW is the best. Has a upto date and straight forward system which is very convenient and user friendly .
> 
> Some states even ask commitment statement, settlement research, employment research, bank statement bla bla all crap. NSW in this case I would say is realistic and straightforward with no drama.


I think they updated their system to accommodate stream 2 invitees. Last time you need to choose whatever occupation from the dropdown list and upload a letter stating your original nominated occupation. NSW sent me 2 invitations for my two 190 EOI (NSW and all states) as well.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

satifali said:


> Hi Tinker bell,
> Can you please share some practice reference for PTE exam?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Satfali,

refer to pte a thread in the forum. its full of all the information you need. do your research on the thread and if you have any questions do post back.


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> NSW invited 513 people in the month of January alone. They have updated the information on skillset. I wonder if out of 513, they invited a handful of accountants. :S


Hello Attentionseeker,

Where did you get this 513 number from???

Cheers,
Varun


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

satifali said:


> Hi Tinker bell,
> Can you please share some practice reference for PTE exam?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, please practice from Macmillan's practice guide its quite helpful. u can download it over the internet for free


----------



## eldhose joy (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey Till date, i was dubious on the figures and uncertain on the prejudice of getting invitation for 55 pointers. i applied for state sponsorship on jan of this year. i was constantly checking the skill select for both 190 and 189 trend and figures posted in the skill select web page. The take away is that for 189, they are updating on a bi weekly basis and for 190 NSW updates on a monthly basis. It is evident from the page that during the month of jan, they invited 531 for 190. Today i found the updated list. From past one month i was regularly checking the status and jotted those values for comparison purpose. Today i observed a change in those figures, immediately i equated with the old figures and came to the conclusion that there is a hope for everyone. I mean the 55 pointers.

The other fact is that DIBP has invited around 800 60 pointers in the last month revealing an evident shortage in 65 or more pointers in their database.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

varun86 said:


> Hello Attentionseeker,
> 
> Where did you get this 513 number from???
> 
> ...


From skill set website under state and territory nomination part.


----------



## eldhose joy (Jan 21, 2016)

hey Tinkerbell,

I just opened the Macmillan's practice. They are talking about courses and stuff, regarding classes. Where i should click for practice


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

*Hi*



snb said:


> Guys..just an update on my 2nd NSW invite on the same EOI. NSW replied asking me to ignore the 2nd one and there won't be any impact on the 1st one.


Hi
How are you ? Can you tell me how long NSW WILL TAKE TO SEND INVITATION FOR 190 to 261313. My total score will b 60 if nsw select my EOI.

THANK YOU


----------



## SinSin (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi, Does anyone know how long it usually takes for NSW to invite a Chemical Engineer for 190.
I lodged an EOI on 20th Jan 2016 
I have 55 points as Age (30 points) +IELTS(10 Points)+Bachelor Degree (15, Chemical Engineer)
If NSW invite me, I will have 60 points. 
Could anyone help me should I wait for NSW invitation or take a NAATI for 5 points.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Nsw each month invitation target is 664. Not bad. Most will be selected by the month of may. All 55 pointer now be relaxed.


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

SinSin said:


> Hi, Does anyone know how long it usually takes for NSW to invite a Chemical Engineer for 190.
> I lodged an EOI on 20th Jan 2016
> I have 55 points as Age (30 points) +IELTS(10 Points)+Bachelor Degree (15, Chemical Engineer)
> If NSW invite me, I will have 60 points.
> Could anyone help me should I wait for NSW invitation or take a NAATI for 5 points.


Hi,

What about your skills assessment?

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Can you post the link please?


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> From skill set website under state and territory nomination part.


Can you post the link please? I know skillselect and DIBP website inside out.. Maybe i am missing something!!??


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

1.) In previous years does NSW always fill the quota of 4000 invites? Or are there years where they did not use it all up?
2.) For those who get invited by NSW but did not push through with the application in 14 days, do they still count towards the 4000 cap for this FY?
3.) Also will NSW still invite 2613xx if its already reached cap in SC189?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Nsw each month invitation target is 664. Not bad. Most will be selected by the month of may. All 55 pointer now be relaxed.


Its really hopeful.... Could you please share the source of news...


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

varun86 said:


> Can you post the link please? I know skillselect and DIBP website inside out.. Maybe i am missing something!!??


SkillSelect 

Go to this link. Hit the Invitation rounds tab. there you will see State and territory nominations menu. Click On that you will all data like Jan invt and overall Invation.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> Its really hopeful.... Could you please share the source of news...


SkillSelect 

Go to this link. Hit the Invitation rounds tab. there you will see State and territory nominations menu. Click On that you will all data like Jan invt and overall Invation.

Follow the above steps you will get to know approx 1370 Invt have been sent by NSW. So in the financial year 4000-1370= 2530 needs to be sent. So per month NSW has to send around 500 nomination.

Regards


----------



## SinSin (Feb 11, 2016)

varun86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What about your skills assessment?
> 
> ...


I did the assessment by Engineers Australia, and because I chose priority option it took just 4 days.


----------



## Aakash89 (Jan 12, 2016)

kaktus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just received the NSW invitation under stream 2 at 4:30pm today!!!
> 
> ...


Hi kaktus. Can u pls tell me about NAATI? Is it hard to pass it? Did u get coaching somewhere? I m thinking to go for NAATI to increase my points? Pls help.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Nsw each month invitation target is 664. Not bad. Most will be selected by the month of may. All 55 pointer now be relaxed.
> ...


The trend of 189 visa is 5364 /4204 ceiling level. Most of the 60 pointers were invited in last round for 2613..
Up to today 4000/1344 in all occupation r invited by nsw in 190. 
Up to june month they have 2656 left for more invite.
So each month for next 4 months they have 664 to invite. So out of 664 ÷3 = 221people in 2613.. according to the last year trend.
So 221 for each month in pro rata and specially for next 4 months. 
This month is for schedule 2 people r invited in last 2 times. 
290 to invite only 2613.. each month for 189 up to next 4 months.

So now check in 189 and 190 the invitation no is 290 and 221 respectively.
Both nearly same. So most 189 will get the invite date to date for 60pointers and plus. 
No the outcome is that 55 pointers can get invite from next month if the scenerio will maintain the same.

Cheers


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

Any News from NSW? Anxiously waiting.

ANZSCO Code: 221213 External Auditor
ICAA: 15 October 2015 +ve
PTE: LRWS - 82/89/81/84
EOI 190 NSW (75 pts): 8th Feb, 2015


Lodged Visa 190: October 2016


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

u mentioned only about 2613 code ...any idea about others...like for registered nurse...I applied on 23 December with 55 points...5 I will get if I get sponsored by NSW. .I have got discouragement from most of the people that it's really hard to get the invitation. ..few of them asked to try for Victoria as I have got two years experience. 

really frustrated of all this..

is there no hope for me


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

djdoller said:


> The trend of 189 visa is 5364 /4204 ceiling level. Most of the 60 pointers were invited in last round for 2613..
> Up to today 4000/1344 in all occupation r invited by nsw in 190.
> Up to june month they have 2656 left for more invite.
> So each month for next 4 months they have 664 to invite. So out of 664 ÷3 = 221people in 2613.. according to the last year trend.
> ...


Hi Djdollar

Where did your get 664 ÷3 statistics .


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> The trend of 189 visa is 5364 /4204 ceiling level. Most of the 60 pointers were invited in last round for 2613..
> Up to today 4000/1344 in all occupation r invited by nsw in 190.
> Up to june month they have 2656 left for more invite.
> So each month for next 4 months they have 664 to invite. So out of 664 ÷3 = 221people in 2613.. according to the last year trend.
> ...


Looks like no invite for today. I am curious if anyone from other occupation code got invited?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

dheeraj81 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > The trend of 189 visa is 5364 /4204 ceiling level. Most of the 60 pointers were invited in last round for 2613..
> ...


The rest 2656 ÷ 4 months. = 664 per month
I mention last year trend. It means last year 1/3 of 2613.. guys were selected for 190 nsw ss. So i divided it by 3 as last year. 
So i just guaze that the same trend for current year.


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello everyone
I got the NSW invitation for 190 today!!! Too happy and excited. The great thing is I applied yesterday! On 10th feb.
Have already paid the fee and applied for nomination. Don't know how long that will take but at least the invitation didn't take long )
Illustrator -232412
EOI: 10/2/2016
Points: 75+5
Ielts: 9, 8.5, 8.5, 8.5
Experience: 9.3 years


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > The trend of 189 visa is 5364 /4204 ceiling level. Most of the 60 pointers were invited in last round for 2613..
> ...


Nsw did mistake. They invited to the same people who were got invited on 3rd feb again. If they do the mistakes like this then its too hard to adjust the numerics for cleared invities. So we have to wait untill 17 feb if not get invite tomorrow. Sorry bro.


----------



## indychans (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks for the update

I found the link which says 513 invited for NSW. However I couldn't the details on how the nomination was carried out. On what basis are you saying that the 60 points have been invited in Jan,


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

dear friends,

I got my invitation with 60+5 (261312) today, but in invitation mail my country of brith is written instead of my family name:confused2:.does any body have the same situation??
being worry about it, checked my information in EOI and everything was ok


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

djdoller said:


> Nsw each month invitation target is 664. Not bad. Most will be selected by the month of may. All 55 pointer now be relaxed.


In place of inviting 55 pointers, NSW will invite stream 2 candidates. Lion chooses to die but does not eat grass...


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

djdoller said:


> The rest 2656 ÷ 4 months. = 664 per month
> I mention last year trend. It means last year 1/3 of 2613.. guys were selected for 190 nsw ss. So i divided it by 3 as last year.
> So i just guaze that the same trend for current year.


Hi Djdoller,

I actually wanted to know from where you got the last year trend *"It means last year 1/3 of 2613"*. I wanted to know about source, so that we can use it for other occupations as well.


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Dear expert,

My question is that is there any ray of hope for 55 pointers this year with competent english.
I am loosing hope now, i have applied on 10th July 2015 but till date no invitation, 
even i didn't see anyone who got the invitation with 55 points except fews that also with english 10 points.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

dheeraj81 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > The rest 2656 ÷ 4 months. = 664 per month
> ...


This is kind of annalisis since last year. Check the total no of eoi for 2014-2015 was 28060. All figure was in web site and few more i had saved since last year in my screenshot. So cant send all the figures but i can give the perfect figures by reading from my data.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Nsw each month invitation target is 664. Not bad. Most will be selected by the month of may. All 55 pointer now be relaxed.
> ...


That is buttnatural. See last year invutations. 55 pointers got invite just in march april and may. Not in february and nit in june. So we neighter die nor have to eat grass. U will eat feast one day bro. Just matter of time.


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

djdoller said:


> This is kind of annalisis since last year. Check the total no of eoi for 2014-2015 was 28060. All figure was in web site and few more i had saved since last year in my screenshot. So cant send all the figures but i can give the perfect figures by reading from my data.


Hi Djdoller,

Can you share the website details, i am looking for ICT Business Analyst / ICT System Analyst ANZSCO 26111 & 261112

Thanks in advance


----------



## nasti (May 21, 2015)

Tab123 said:


> Hello everyone
> I got the NSW invitation for 190 today!!! Too happy and excited. The great thing is I applied yesterday! On 10th feb.
> Have already paid the fee and applied for nomination. Don't know how long that will take but at least the invitation didn't take long )
> Illustrator -232412
> ...


dear tab123,

I also received my invitation today, but in the invitiation mail my country of brith is written instead of my family !!! can you check your own and tell me the result?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Tab123 said:


> Hello everyone
> I got the NSW invitation for 190 today!!! Too happy and excited. The great thing is I applied yesterday! On 10th feb.
> Have already paid the fee and applied for nomination. Don't know how long that will take but at least the invitation didn't take long )
> Illustrator -232412
> ...


congratulations! i told you mate


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi Djdoller,
> 
> I actually wanted to know from where you got the last year trend *"It means last year 1/3 of 2613"*. I wanted to know about source, so that we can use it for other occupations as well.


last financial year was a different nomination system from nsw where they open 1000 slots per round. it was a first come first serve basis where mostly of those who had submitted their applications were IT guys. that is why almost 1/3 of the nominees were in IT field. now it is a different ballgame where nsw is in full control whom they want to invite.


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> last financial year was a different nomination system from nsw where they open 1000 slots per round. it was a first come first serve basis where mostly of those who had submitted their applications were IT guys. that is why almost 1/3 of the nominees were in IT field. now it is a different ballgame where nsw is in full control whom they want to invite.


but i heard they adopted the new system around feb 15 and then they began mass invite for last financial year. Moreover almost 75% of people got nominations after new system was implemented.

i think the report can give us a fair amount of information.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> dheeraj81 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Djdoller,
> ...


System was introduced by feb 2015.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

dheeraj81 said:


> but i heard they adopted the new system around feb 15 and then they began mass invite for last financial year. Moreover almost 75% of people got nominations after new system was implemented.
> 
> i think the report can give us a fair amount of information.


Last year the first 2000 invitations were on first come first serve system ... after the first 1000 accountants and IT occupations were suspended in the next 1000 ... the rest 2000 were as per new system .... 

However last year there was no stream 2 .... as someone pointed out here and i suspect its true (hopefully for my sake) nsw would rather invite from from stream 2 rather than anyone with comptetant english .... uncommon professions could still get an invitation with competant english 

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

nasti said:


> dear tab123,
> 
> I also received my invitation today, but in the invitiation mail my country of brith is written instead of my family !!! can you check your own and tell me the result?


Tab123, 

People like you are wasting 190.... You should have selected 189 as u have high score 75.....U have to pay extra 300 plus work for 2 to 3 year in NSW........


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

skharoon said:


> Tab123,
> 
> People like you are wasting 190.... You should have selected 189 as u have high score 75.....U have to pay extra 300 plus work for 2 to 3 year in NSW........



his occupation is under csol thus not qualified for visa 189. that is the essence of stream 2, inviting high pointers from csol.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Nope....invitation to apply for and submit application for nomination does not show up in EOI...


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> skharoon said:
> 
> 
> > Tab123,
> ...


HER occupation 

And thank you so much engineer20 for your suggestion. If it weren't for you I wouldn't even have considered the option. Again, big huge thanks


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

nasti said:


> Tab123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...


Hi
Yes, mine had the same mistake but then when I submitted my application and paid the fee, both receipts had my correct name etc. So I think it's a minor error and is not a reoccurring one.


----------



## SinSin (Feb 11, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> his occupation is under csol thus not qualified for visa 189. that is the essence of stream 2, inviting high pointers from csol.


Hi, Could you please elaborate a bit more what stream 2 actually is?


----------



## Harsha_8604 (Feb 1, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Nsw each month invitation target is 664. Not bad. Most will be selected by the month of may. All 55 pointer now be relaxed.


Hi Dude,

Good morning ! Didn't get you. I have lodged my invitation 261311 - Analyst programmer for NSW with 60 points(incluidng 5 from NSW) on 21-sep-2015. I am tired of my english tests to boost score and just thinking if i get an invite, its a breather. 

What are your comments on expecting an invite for my EOI.

Please help !

Thanks
H


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

No invitations news coming today.... :-(


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

:frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

the next invitation round is 0n 19TH feb,..that what i know


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Tayyabb said:


> the next invitation round is 0n 19TH feb,..that what i know


how do you know? they might be waiting until after the next 189 round but nsw nomination is supposed to be on-going.

Btw, if anyone is interested - I somehow managed to get through yesterday on the phone and they replied that if you are currently working in NSW and your visa is expiring soon, they can expedite your nomination even if you are not working under your nominated occupation. This is good news for me, but I still need to be invited first


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> how do you know? they might be waiting until after the next 189 round but nsw nomination is supposed to be on-going.
> 
> Btw, if anyone is interested - I somehow managed to get through yesterday on the phone and they replied that if you are currently working in NSW and your visa is expiring soon, they can expedite your nomination even if you are not working under your nominated occupation. This is good news for me, but I still need to be invited first


hey you got 90 score in PTE thats wonderful.
i got 76,72, 69,71, on first attempt so should i give another try to get 79+.. in this way my i will get 10 more points..
eoi submiited 5-11-2015,
electrical engineer.
55+5 points


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Tayyabb said:


> hey you got 90 score in PTE thats wonderful.
> i got 76,72, 69,71, on first attempt so should i give another try to get 79+.. in this way my i will get 10 more points..
> eoi submiited 5-11-2015,
> electrical engineer.
> 55+5 points


It's not really wonderful. I attended university in US, graduated with honours and went to australian uni on scholarship. Then I had to pay $330 to prove my english is more than competent. It may look impressive but if I can't get an invite then what was the point.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

Just to share with you that a 55 pointer guy (civil drafting advanced diploma, Proficient English,0 experience, 2 years Australian study) got an Invitation yesterday.


----------



## kaktus (Jan 2, 2016)

Aakash89 said:


> Hi kaktus. Can u pls tell me about NAATI? Is it hard to pass it? Did u get coaching somewhere? I m thinking to go for NAATI to increase my points? Pls help.


Hi Aakash89,

I studied Postgraduate Diploma of Translating and Interpreting at Macquarie University at Sydney (1 year), so the NAATI exam I took was an internal one. You can study in other non-degree institutes in Australia or just attend the NAATI exam by yourself. 

As far as I know, 70% of my classmates passed in Translation (one way: from English to their native languages), 10% of them passed in Interpreting, and only 5% of them passed in Translation (from their native languages to English).

Btw, the NAATI exams at Macquarie Uni are all on ‘professional levels (Level 3)’. If you want to get the extra 5 point for the migration purpose, attending the classes in other non-degree institutes (around 3 months I guess) for ‘paraprofessional levels (Level 2)’ would be much easier, cheaper and faster.

Hope this helps!

Kaktus


----------



## kaktus (Jan 2, 2016)

Don't worry! Two of my friends have the same situation like you.

Maybe you should just write an email to the NSW government to correct it?

I don't think it is a big problem since it's apparently a system error haha.


Katus


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello all,
i have so many time submitted my detail. but no one responding please clear me. I have Submitted EOI for 489 family soponsar (South Australia) Visa under 261312 with 55+10=65 Points in 27/10/2015.
Competent english. can you please give me advise regarding this. waiting for your reply. Thanks


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Harsha_8604 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Nsw each month invitation target is 664. Not bad. Most will be selected by the month of may. All 55 pointer now be relaxed.
> ...


could u pls share your point breakdown? that i can atleast look on the fact. one more thing. just follow me. my eoi is on 12. 9. 2015 with 55 + 5. so i will get before u. ??


----------



## aarthikris (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi all!
Eoi sep 30th
mechanical engineer
with 60 points including SS
ielts 8 
Waiting to be invited. 
I ve seen mechanical engineeRs being invited recently in 189. 
Are there any chances for 190 ???


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

sanjay kumar said:


> Hello all,
> i have so many time submitted my detail. but no one responding please clear me. I have Submitted EOI for 489 family soponsar (South Australia) Visa under 261312 with 55+10=65 Points in 27/10/2015.
> Competent english. can you please give me advise regarding this. waiting for your reply. Thanks


2613 is pro rata. AFAIK no 489 FS invites for pro rata. You can check this at skill select.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> could u pls share your point breakdown? that i can atleast look on the fact. one more thing. just follow me. my eoi is on 12. 9. 2015 with 55 + 5. so i will get before u. ??


Hey your EOI date changed back to original?? Good to know that!
I am following you as we have same points breakup and occupation but my EOI submitted date is 22-10-15


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > could u pls share your point breakdown? that i can atleast look on the fact. one more thing. just follow me. my eoi is on 12. 9. 2015 with 55 + 5. so i will get before u. ??
> ...


Actually in point breakdown it shows 20-12-2015. But in main page it shows 13-9-15. So it does not make different. I m confident that its all fine.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*ACS last 10 yrs of exp calculation*

Can anyone help me regarding ACS experience calculation:
I have job offer letters and relieving letters from May-2005 to till date( October 2015 ACS date)
In between I don't have job for 5 months. so, ACS has not considered my experience as > 8 years
wht can I Do?
By March 2016 I can cover that 5 months delay. If I go for ACS again, they will calculate last 10 years from Mar 2016 to till 2006 ( That 5 mths gap is from May 2012 to Aug 2012)
I never reach 8 years exp.... Any one pls suggest me...


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

I do see an entry for 261313 with 60 + 5 (english 10) guy in tracker who got invitation yesterday. Anybody else got invitation other than that ? So, there is no mass inv. today. Hope next friday brings good news for 55 candidates.


----------



## Aakash89 (Jan 12, 2016)

kaktus said:


> Aakash89 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi kaktus. Can u pls tell me about NAATI? Is it hard to pass it? Did u get coaching somewhere? I m thinking to go for NAATI to increase my points? Pls help.
> ...


Thanks alot for ur guidance buddy. Really appreciate it.


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Guys, I'm new to this group...

Just wanted to know how about the chances of getting invite from NSW for ICT BA with 55+5??

Appreciate your inputs...


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

rekhapagad said:


> Hi Guys, I'm new to this group...
> 
> Just wanted to know how about the chances of getting invite from NSW for ICT BA with 55+5??
> 
> Appreciate your inputs...


If you read atleast 10 pages before your post, you would find the answer.

well there is slim chances with many 60 pointers waiting. try your luck. 

if you have avenues in increasing any other 5 points by virtue of english test or partner skills. please do that.. even 5 points jump would push your application.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> rekhapagad said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, I'm new to this group...
> ...


Chanses could be slim but if the luck is fate then 55 pointets can get invite from next month for sure. Wait n watch.


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey guys....I was on this forum when I was processing my own 189 visa 3 yrs ago. Thanks to expatforum...i saved a lot of time, money n met a few people on the forum who are now good friends.

Now I'm back for my brother. I submitted his EOI in Dec 2014 !! . He is sitting on 60+5 points (312511) and received an invite from NSW on Jan 30 under stream 2. We've now applied for NSW nomination and waiting on approval. Looks promising so far. From what I have observed with the prev nominations...I'm hoping for his nomination to be approved by the end of Feb but I do realise the wait depends on the demand of the profession..so just waiting with finger crossed. 

Good luck to everyone on the same boat


----------



## Harishmajeti (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi guys
I heard that ACS is valid for 3 years if it is for migration purposes. Is that true?


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Harishmajeti said:


> Hi guys
> I heard that ACS is valid for 3 years if it is for migration purposes. Is that true?



Mmm..doubt it. Look here...

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faqs/after-your-assessment/general-questions/how-long-is-my-result-letter-valid-for


----------



## Harishmajeti (Feb 10, 2016)

mm thankq for the reply


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Harishmajeti said:


> mm thankq for the reply


No worries Harish


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

Yipppeeeee!!!

NSW approved my case and sent me 190 SkillSelect Invite today morning 7.50 AM i received email. Thanks to Andyrexx10b Jeeten#80 and many others....

Thanks in Advance.

Here is my timeline
__________________
Occupation: Software Engineer
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Age: 30 Pts (29years) | PTE - 10 pts (OVR 77 -- L71 R77 W70 S87) | Education: 15 pts | Work Experience: 5pts (3 years)
Total: 60
EOI Submitted: 13th Dec 2015
NSW Invitation: 29th Jan 2016
Applied for State: 30th Jan 2016
State Approval or SkillSelect Invite: 12th Feb 2016 
Visa Lodge : XX Feb 2016 (Soon after all docs /forms are in place)
Visa Grant: XX March 2016 (Yeah 1 month I hope such thing happenes  )
(Hopefully)


----------



## Harishmajeti (Feb 10, 2016)

Congratulations mate. :+1::blush:


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

Was going through the Immigration site...m I ryt that out of 4000. 1344 are filled, they need 2656 applicants more ..so I think Al the 55 pointers shouldn't lose hope.


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

ni****gandhi said:


> Yipppeeeee!!!
> 
> NSW approved my case and sent me 190 SkillSelect Invite today morning 7.50 AM i received email. Thanks to Andyrexx10b Jeeten#80 and many others....
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

nabhaite said:


> Was going through the Immigration site...m I ryt that out of 4000. 1344 are filled, they need 2656 applicants more ..so I think Al the 55 pointers shouldn't lose hope.


Please can u send the link from where u got the above information


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kraviraj82 said:


> Please can u send the link from where u got the above information


You google skill select round and see there state and territory nominations.


----------



## KEIRA CCC (Oct 6, 2015)

you can do PTE anywhere in the world as per my migration agent..be relaxed. ..and good luck


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

ni****gandhi said:


> Yipppeeeee!!!
> 
> NSW approved my case and sent me 190 SkillSelect Invite today morning 7.50 AM i received email. Thanks to Andyrexx10b Jeeten#80 and many others....
> 
> ...


Congratulations, approval was quite quick ! I submitted my application on Feb 1st and waiting for approval. Hope that comes soon.

Btw, have you updated the tracker ? My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190


----------



## genpmel (Sep 7, 2015)

*Accountant 190*

Hi Guys, 

I applied for 190 NSW in Aug 2015 with 60+ 5 points for Accountants 2211. Any idea how long it will take to get an invite? my IELTS score expires mid July 2016. Attempted PTE thrice,lost by few points in reading..Tired of waiting. 
any info will help. Thanks and all the best everyone


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

genpmel said:


> Hi Guys, I applied for 190 NSW in Aug 2015 with 60+ 5 points for Accountants 2211. Any idea how long it will take to get an invite? my IELTS score expires mid July 2016. Attempted PTE thrice,lost by few points in reading..Tired of waiting. any info will help. Thanks and all the best everyone


No invites for accs with 60+5... I would suggest doing pte again.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

genpmel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for 190 NSW in Aug 2015 with 60+ 5 points for Accountants 2211. Any idea how long it will take to get an invite? my IELTS score expires mid July 2016. Attempted PTE thrice,lost by few points in reading..Tired of waiting.
> any info will help. Thanks and all the best everyone


There is a huge list of 65+5 waiting for NSW invitation. I would say there are close to none chances for 60+5 pointers.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> There is a huge list of 65+5 waiting for NSW invitation. I would say there are close to none chances for 60+5 pointers.


Is it related to any specific occupation?


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

vivsontime said:


> Is it related to any specific occupation?


Accountants.


----------



## genpmel (Sep 7, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> There is a huge list of 65+5 waiting for NSW invitation. I would say there are close to none chances for 60+5 pointers.



well there is a possibility that a lot of people who have 65 points will end up getting 189 and the 190 positions will be free, even if they do get invites and do not respond within 14 days the quota is not filled up and NSW will send more invites to fill up the quota. I am staying positive, you never know


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

genpmel said:


> well there is a possibility that a lot of people who have 65 points will end up getting 189 and the 190 positions will be free, even if they do get invites and do not respond within 14 days the quota is not filled up and NSW will send more invites to fill up the quota. I am staying positive, you never know


The list for 65 pointers is too long. They won't be able to exhaust all 65 pointers in another 1000 invites of 189. With 190, NSW has only invited a handful of 65 pointers. They are only inviting 70 pointers straight away. Unless or until NSW do not start inviting more 65 pointers on near future, the situation is quite grim for 60 pointers.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> The list for 65 pointers is too long. They won't be able to exhaust all 65 pointers in another 1000 invites of 189. With 190, NSW has only invited a handful of 65 pointers. They are only inviting 70 pointers straight away. Unless or until NSW do not start inviting more 65 pointers on near future, the situation is quite grim for 60 pointers.


Hi Attentionseeker, 

What is you take on those 800 60 pointers who got invitation for 189 on 3rd February, 2016 ? Wouldn't many of them have EOI for states including NSW with 65 points ? Same for 550 65 pointers in 189 (70 in 190) and 180 70 pointers in 189(75 in 190)?

Please take these figures into account while forming an opinion.

Link: SkillSelect 3 February 2016 Round Results


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> Hi Attentionseeker,
> 
> What is you take on those 800 60 pointers who got invitation for 189 on 3rd February, 2016 ? Wouldn't many of them have EOI for states including NSW with 65 points ? Same for 550 65 pointers in 189 (70 in 190) and 180 70 pointers in 189(75 in 190)?
> 
> ...


He is talking about accountants, as was mentioned several times earlier...


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> There is a huge list of 65+5 waiting for NSW invitation. I would say there are close to none chances for 60+5 pointers.


Your reply does not make sense, bro. This 3rd Febraury, 550 65 pointers got invitation for 189, which would be 70 points in 190, making way for 60 pointers.

Don't put misplaced and misguided views here.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> Your reply does not make sense, bro. This 3rd Febraury, 550 65 pointers got invitation for 189, which would be 70 points in 190, making way for 60 pointers.
> 
> Don't put misplaced and misguided views here.


Please read the thread before you decide to attack someone. He is talking about accountants.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

djdoller said:


> could u pls share your point breakdown? that i can atleast look on the fact. one more thing. just follow me. my eoi is on 12. 9. 2015 with 55 + 5. so i will get before u. ??


What is your points break up ?


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> He is talking about accountants, as was mentioned several times earlier...


Funny he didn't bother to read last few posts and jumped to conclusion that I was talking about his occupation. 😝


----------



## C M ASIM (Feb 13, 2016)

*NSW Sponsorship- Software Engineer*



shivily said:


> Hello leap,
> 
> When did you apply?
> 
> And what is the SOL code?


Hi. Can you please advise if NSW is offering sponsorship for Software Engineers as of today? And if yes, what is the process of filing the application for state sponsorship for NSW under this occupation?

Thanks.


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Seen anyone with ANZSCO 312511 here?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > could u pls share your point breakdown? that i can atleast look on the fact. one more thing. just follow me. my eoi is on 12. 9. 2015 with 55 + 5. so i will get before u. ??
> ...


12.9.15 eoi summited
Doe 12.9.15
2613..
Nsw
55 + 5
No experience points.


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

Hope is the only way for 55 pointers 

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## karnakar (Sep 14, 2015)

ffffff


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> Funny he didn't bother to read last few posts and jumped to conclusion that I was talking about his occupation. 😝


Why don't you make explicit mention of the accountant occupation ? There are multiple occupations in play here. You expect people to go through a thread of 743 pages to figure out what you actually meant, while they could be easily misled by your assessment. Please make mention in future, to avoid confusion.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Lol. I was replying to a certain person, atleast you could have bothered to read the quoted part. Next time before embarrassing yourself infront of everyone, read the posts carefully and try not to interfere in other people's conversation without knowing what they're talking about.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Anyone from 234* (science) got invite? I'm on 60+5 waiting since mid Dec...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Last invite done on 11-2-16 for 261313 guys of 60 pointers. Here so many applicant r not in the expat so please regularly check the updates in my immigration web site for last invite. Few more people r also not interested to update the information in expat but when they need help they come back. So guys dont ask help if u dont want to share your points and invite dates.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

My calculation is telling that from 1st march to 31st may we will c lot of people with 55 points get invited. So be ready. And i request u all guys weather u get your visa or not please share your experience here. By doing this and givin right information someone can get help from deadline.
Cheers


----------



## markand911 (Sep 24, 2013)

Received an invite from NSW on 29-jan-16.
I paid NSW SS fees on 06-feb-16.
But i did not receive any payment confirmation or acknowledgement from them.
I am expecting a receipt from them.
By when they will give me a written confirmation that they received my payment.
Amount deducted from my bank account.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Guys, just curious is there any state other than NSW that is offering 190visa sponsorship to accountants with 0 points for experience and superior english.


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

You are meant to receive an email confirmation saying "Your NSW 190 nomination application has been received" and you will get a NSW Skilled Reference Number. Check your spam just to be sure. 

The email will come from [email protected]






markand911 said:


> Received an invite from NSW on 29-jan-16.
> I paid NSW SS fees on 06-feb-16.
> But i did not receive any payment confirmation or acknowledgement from them.
> I am expecting a receipt from them.
> ...


----------



## jassi12345 (Oct 3, 2015)

*HI Markand*



markand911 said:


> Received an invite from NSW on 29-jan-16.
> I paid NSW SS fees on 06-feb-16.
> But i did not receive any payment confirmation or acknowledgement from them.
> I am expecting a receipt from them.
> ...


Hi Markand,

When you applied EOI for NSW ?
How much time they took for you?

I create EOI with NSW SS for 55+5 Point. How much time , i need to wait?
I am also planning for PTE again..Still confused...


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Can any one help with the info related to NAATI exam..is that for anyone or only limited to certain occupation?


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone can do NAATI to boost their points



vivsontime said:


> Can any one help with the info related to NAATI exam..is that for anyone or only limited to certain occupation?


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

kittydoll said:


> Anyone can do NAATI to boost their points


is it costly and difficult?


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

I've heard from friends that people have failed it but I know a couple of guys who did well in NAATI and were able to claim the extra 5 points. 

I guess it really depends on your own profiency with English and another language.

I think it used to be about $600 when I applied for my PR back in 2012. Not sure how much it is now. Check https://www.naati.com.au/home_page.html



vivsontime said:


> is it costly and difficult?


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys, just curious is there any state other than NSW that is offering 190visa sponsorship to accountants with 0 points for experience and superior english.


English comes before experience according to the criteria mentioned on their website. The problem with accountants is that there are too many 65 pointers with superior English. So I guess it will come down to experience or DOE. But I haven't seen many 65 pointers getting invited since November.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> English comes before experience according to the criteria mentioned on their website. The problem with accountants is that there are too many 65 pointers with superior English. So I guess it will come down to experience or DOE. But I haven't seen many 65 pointers getting invited since November.


The tracker actually shows there are some with 7 ielts who received invites. My guess is that NSW is waiting for most of the 65 accountants to clear 189 before they continue sending invites, so that they don't waste them. It would explain why they are being so unbelievably slow. Accountants and ITA are the two most popular for NSW according to my migration lawyer friend. 

This is just my guess though. I do not turn 25 until June meaning I will have only 60+5  If accountants remain on sol next year and the system stays the same for NSW, then I should get invited straight away next year.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> English comes before experience according to the criteria mentioned on their website. The problem with accountants is that there are too many 65 pointers with superior English. So I guess it will come down to experience or DOE. But I haven't seen many 65 pointers getting invited since November.


Also, I disagree with there being too many 65 pointers with superior english. Most of the ones who applied before the end of November were cleared almost straight away. Plus, (and I know some people here disagree but I have seen others speculate and evidence on the tracker) I do believe there is a possibility that they are not just ranking english by level, but also scores. I think once they start inviting accountants again you will get it straight away, don't worry.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Also, I disagree with there being too many 65 pointers with superior english. Most of the ones who applied before the end of November were cleared almost straight away. Plus, (and I know some people here disagree but I have seen others speculate and evidence on the tracker) I do believe there is a possibility that they are not just ranking english by level, but also scores. I think once they start inviting accountants again you will get it straight away, don't worry.


I asked this exact question from 2 lawyers. Both said it is based on levels and not the exact score. I still hope they go by minimum scores atleast 😝 
But I am not worried at the moment. I am appearing in the interpreting exam around the end of this month. The problem is that I am not that good in Urdu and it can be quite tough. Also, by the end of year, I am gaining 2 years Australian study points. The only concern is that if I don't get an invite by June, what if they remove accountants next year? I really hope they start sending the invites soon. There is no hope for 189 to be honest. The only hope this year is 190.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Moderator note: Text speak (e.g. "u'll" instead of you'll, "ur" instead of you're) is not permitted on this forum. Any posts with text speak will be removed. We have many users whose first language is not English, not to mention it's really difficult and annoying to read posts written in this manner. Thank you.*


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> I asked this exact question from 2 lawyers. Both said it is based on levels and not the exact score. I still hope they go by minimum scores atleast 😝
> But I am not worried at the moment. I am appearing in the interpreting exam around the end of this month. The problem is that I am not that good in Urdu and it can be quite tough. Also, by the end of year, I am gaining 2 years Australian study points. The only concern is that if I don't get an invite by June, what if they remove accountants next year? I really hope they start sending the invites soon. There is no hope for 189 to be honest. The only hope this year is 190.


To be honest I don't think even most migration lawyers really know what the situation is because it has changed so much this year. 

I don't think they will remove accountants this year. They may reduce the quota even further, but universities across Australia have been experiencing a huge decrease in international student enrollment the past few years because they keep reducing the quota. The budget cuts propose by the Abbott government did not pass, so I don't think they can afford to remove accountants completely.


----------



## markand911 (Sep 24, 2013)

kittydoll said:


> You are meant to receive an email confirmation saying "Your NSW 190 nomination application has been received" and you will get a NSW Skilled Reference Number. Check your spam just to be sure.
> 
> The email will come from [email protected]


Thank you KittyDoll.
I double checked my inbox and spam folder, but did not receive confirmation mail from them.
Should i write to NSW about this?


----------



## markand911 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Hi Jassi*



jassi12345 said:


> Hi Markand,
> 
> When you applied EOI for NSW ?
> How much time they took for you?
> ...



I lodged EOI on 20-jan-16 with 60 points.
I received NSW invite email on 29-jan-2016.
Yes, you should go for PTE.
I struggled with IELTS but cleared PTE in first attempt.


----------



## genpmel (Sep 7, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> To be honest I don't think even most migration lawyers really know what the situation is because it has changed so much this year.
> 
> I don't think they will remove accountants this year. They may reduce the quota even further, but universities across Australia have been experiencing a huge decrease in international student enrollment the past few years because they keep reducing the quota. The budget cuts propose by the Abbott government did not pass, so I don't think they can afford to remove accountants completely.


I agree with you, the only issue being what if they reduce the quota and start sending 20 or 30 invites every fortnight for Accountants, like they did previously, only 70 pointers will make it. This will only create a larger pile of 60 pointers who have to hang on to dear life so their scores don't expire due to the months passing by for immi to send across say 200 plus invites. At least I am in the same situation, my Eng score expires in July and even if I get 7 again ad edit my EoI its going to be another cycle


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

genpmel said:


> I agree with you, the only issue being what if they reduce the quota and start sending 20 or 30 invites every fortnight for Accountants, like they did previously, only 70 pointers will make it. This will only create a larger pile of 60 pointers who have to hang on to dear life so their scores don't expire due to the months passing by for immi to send across say 200 plus invites. At least I am in the same situation, my Eng score expires in July and even if I get 7 again ad edit my EoI its going to be another cycle


If they reduce the number to say 1000 invites in next year, there is no way the cut off points would come down to 65. My bet is that you would have to have 70 points to get an invite next year.


----------



## genpmel (Sep 7, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> If they reduce the number to say 1000 invites in next year, there is no way the cut off points would come down to 65. My bet is that you would have to have 70 points to get an invite next year.


yes without doubt for " accountants" I mean 
If immi reduces the number to 1000 for Accountants next year, having 60 points,i'll gladly withdraw my EoI.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

markand911 said:


> Thank you KittyDoll.
> I double checked my inbox and spam folder, but did not receive confirmation mail from them.
> Should i write to NSW about this?


You better check with NSW if your application and payment went through. There is a possibility that your NSW application is not existing because you did not receive a Skilled Reference Number and acknowledgement receipt.


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

I would definitely write or call and ask NSW



markand911 said:


> Thank you KittyDoll.
> I double checked my inbox and spam folder, but did not receive confirmation mail from them.
> Should i write to NSW about this?


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

markand911 said:


> I lodged EOI on 20-jan-16 with 60 points.
> I received NSW invite email on 29-jan-2016.
> Yes, you should go for PTE.
> I struggled with IELTS but cleared PTE in first attempt.


Congrats! May i know under what job role you got this invite?


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi everyone! 

Help!! I desperately need your kind advise as to how i should proceed with my EOI! And i hope i am not running out of time

My points breakdown is as below

Human resource adviser 223111
Age 30 points
Degree 15 pts
Work experience 5pts ( will be increased to 10 after march 2016)
Ielts 10pts
State sponsor 5pts

With state sponsor for Nsw under stream 2(hra is under Csol),should i proceed to create and submit my EOI?
Appreciate all your input! Thank you!


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

arbed said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Help!! I desperately need your kind advise as to how i should proceed with my EOI! And i hope i am not running out of time
> 
> ...



Apologies, i forgot to mention that i should get 70points after march 2016. What are my chances of being selected? I am also waiting to sit for PTE in the hopes of boosting my points for english. Pls advise, thanks !


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

markand911 said:


> I lodged EOI on 20-jan-16 with 60 points.
> I received NSW invite email on 29-jan-2016.
> Yes, you should go for PTE.
> I struggled with IELTS but cleared PTE in first attempt.


Hello markand911;

When did you replied to NSW nominations? 
Did you received invitation to apply for visa?


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

dear friends any update about engineering technologist cut off rate ????


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

Dear all expats,
I ask your opinions about my situation.I submit my EOI in 23 july 2015 with 55+5 for NSW. Until there is no invitation .1st may 2016 I will turn 40 my point will be 45.In seven months experience ,i think there is no chance getting invitation from NSW before May 2016.I am not confident to achieve 7 in between may 2016.I am planing to apply EA for 2nd assessment for Electrical Engineer with in this month in fast track.if it positively assess with in this month, how many months required for regional visa 489 from NSW.?Two months is enough?


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

I have 55 points without state sponsorship with 6 each IELTS band, What are the chances to get EOI approved in 263311 category by what time?
Secondly CAE is easy. Or IELTS? Need opinion both queries?


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

alam1976 said:


> Dear all expats,
> I ask your opinions about my situation.I submit my EOI in 23 july 2015 with 55+5 for NSW. Until there is no invitation .1st may 2016 I will turn 40 my point will be 45.In seven months experience ,i think there is no chance getting invitation from NSW before May 2016.I am not confident to achieve 7 in between may 2016.I am planing to apply EA for 2nd assessment for Electrical Engineer with in this month in fast track.if it positively assess with in this month, how many months required for regional visa 489 from NSW.?Two months is enough?


I strongly advice you on taking PTE-A , get 65 in each section my friend.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

arbed said:


> Apologies, i forgot to mention that i should get 70points after march 2016. What are my chances of being selected? I am also waiting to sit for PTE in the hopes of boosting my points for english. Pls advise, thanks !


There is no point in waiting. You can update EOI when your scores increase.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Andrey,

Any new on ICt BA's invitations. DO NSW want BA's or not. Its seems like I am waiting for ages to get invitation.

Hi All,

Is there any one who has got invitation for ICT BA from NSW recently.

Regards


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

genpmel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for 190 NSW in Aug 2015 with 60+ 5 points for Accountants 2211. Any idea how long it will take to get an invite? my IELTS score expires mid July 2016. Attempted PTE thrice,lost by few points in reading..Tired of waiting.
> any info will help. Thanks and all the best everyone


Hi mate, actually one person over here hate 60 pointers accountant!! I don't know why!! He/she is very aggressive and rude and go every thread to spread misleading information and obviously trying to misguided people!!he/she is shameless as many members of the threads already pointed about him/her but he didn't listen about it!!If you follow his/her all posts you can clear about it!!! I feel personally bad as mostly new members may misguided badly by his misguided and wrong posts!!anyway, look nobody from us is expert and we don't know what is the real statistics of accountant on the queue but recent changes (65 pointers getting invitation of 189)seems like there is strong possibility of 60 pointers accountants in very near future and you saw many members of this thread now putting optimistic comments about that.. My lawyer as well as my mates lawyers all are positive about 60 pointers accountants now ..so all we need patience at this moment but if you can increase your points anyhow, it will be great as your chances will be higher... Hope it helps..


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> There is no point in waiting. You can update EOI when your scores increase.


Hahaha sorry i mean that I have registered and am preparing for my coming PTE exam on the 27th. Hence the waiting..


----------



## GoodbyeKorea (Feb 15, 2016)

*NSW invitation is half way to go?*

Hello folks!

I have received an invitation last week and been pretty busy to prepare necessary documents 



Regarding the next step, I have some questions

1) As far as my documents are fine and no lies or misleading or mistakes in my EOI, am I guaranteed to receive nomination from NSW? or does it mean I have just entered another phase to compete against the candidates with invitation?

In case I lose this competition, am I not eligible to be nominated by NSW?

I should pay AUD 300 for the application, and there is possibility to be rejected due to the defeat in another competition against invited candidates, I would be so sad and frustrated.


2)Needless to say, no one can sure about the process of selection by NSW, but can any one advise me that Among which of three conditions, English, Occupation, and Points is most important in this competition?

3)I am expecting to submit my application next week. How long will it take to receive outcome for State nomination?

4)Is it possible to make two EOIs and open it with preferences for two different states with the same occupation?
Now I have the invitation from NSW and will proceed application, however, hope to be prepared when rejected and proceed with another states

Thank you and all the best with you


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> I have received an invitation last week and been pretty busy to prepare necessary documents
> 
> ...


congrats dude..can you tell us about your occupation and point break up ?


----------



## GoodbyeKorea (Feb 15, 2016)

Steiger said:


> Please ask your manager to fix the cut-off date for 2613.


So happy to see Hangul here. Not may Korean going around this thread. 
Wish you good luck!


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> I have received an invitation last week and been pretty busy to prepare necessary documents
> 
> ...


Just prepare all the documents that will support your claimed points. Then apply and pay for NSW nomination and upload all your documents. You will not be competing anymore for nomination once you received the invitation from NSW. You just need to prove that you got the points as per you EOI and you will get their approval. Remember the invitation expires after 14 days.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> Just prepare all the documents that will support your claimed points. Then apply and pay for NSW nomination and upload all your documents. You will not be competing anymore for nomination once you received the invitation from NSW. You just need to prove that you got the points as per you EOI and you will get their approval. Remember the invitation expires after 14 days.


Hi engineer, 

I noticed your points breakdown and would like to check if you applied everything on your own or went through an agent? I would have gained another 5 points by end of Feb. Would you advise that I submit my EOI now or wait until end Feb after I have gained the extra points?


----------



## GoodbyeKorea (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you for your reply.

My score is not that high. Only 65 + 5 (State sponsor)
Age : 25
Exp : 15 (8.2 years)
Edu : 15(Master)
Eng : 10 ( IELTS 7.0)
NSW S.S : 5
------------------------------
70 for 190

Hope it is helpful


----------



## GoodbyeKorea (Feb 15, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> Just prepare all the documents that will support your claimed points. Then apply and pay for NSW nomination and upload all your documents. You will not be competing anymore for nomination once you received the invitation from NSW. You just need to prove that you got the points as per you EOI and you will get their approval. Remember the invitation expires after 14 days.


Thank you engineer. Your answer is as plain and clear as engineers! 
Have a nice day!


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Thank you engineer. Your answer is as plain and clear as engineers!
> Have a nice day!


Hi, How long did they take to invite you after your EOI submission?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

arbed said:


> Hi engineer,
> 
> I noticed your points breakdown and would like to check if you applied everything on your own or went through an agent? I would have gained another 5 points by end of Feb. Would you advise that I submit my EOI now or wait until end Feb after I have gained the extra points?


I did everything by myself from skills assessment up to lodging.


----------



## swilliam (Feb 6, 2016)

Any engineers (55+5 pointers) got invitation in this month? i m really sick of this waiting games..please share your experience and probability of getting invitation for minimum scores candidates.Thanks guys...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Last month in jan 513 were invited in 190 by nsw. Out of them 1/2 has been invited in 189 too on last round on 3rd feb. So 256 atleast increased by nsw for the current dates . One more thing 60 pointers back log has been cleared by this month for 189. So good chances for 55 pointers from next month. Hope all get invite soon.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Last month in jan 513 were invited in 190 by nsw. Out of them 1/2 has been invited in 189 too on last round on 3rd feb. So 256 atleast increased by nsw for the current dates . One more thing 60 pointers back log has been cleared by this month for 189. So good chances for 55 pointers from next month. Hope all get invite soon.


513 invitations were sent out for all occupations. There is no occupation specific information anywhere.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Last month in jan 513 were invited in 190 by nsw. Out of them 1/2 has been invited in 189 too on last round on 3rd feb. So 256 atleast increased by nsw for the current dates . One more thing 60 pointers back log has been cleared by this month for 189. So good chances for 55 pointers from next month. Hope all get invite soon.


Where did you get this figure?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Last month in jan 513 were invited in 190 by nsw. Out of them 1/2 has been invited in 189 too on last round on 3rd feb. So 256 atleast increased by nsw for the current dates . One more thing 60 pointers back log has been cleared by this month for 189. So good chances for 55 pointers from next month. Hope all get invite soon.
> ...


U r right bro. I m also talking about all occupations. But see when the back log fir 189 cleared the people will get 2 Invites for 190 first for 65 points toral and just in 1 week or 2 another invite for 189. So obviously they will go for 189. So 190 invite got wested and so NSW have some more space for invites for other occupation. Which leads them to invite for rest 55 pointers in entire area. So chances r there. Check the kadt year trends. The same situation after february. People were got 2 different invites for 190 and 189 just in one week differance.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi all....I was excited this morning when I got the invitation from skillslect....2 weeks of wait for NSW nomination...that was fast....all i need to know is the further process of documentation and stuff... please guide if someone has filed it recently.... can anyone help me with the documentation in terms of all should be filed together or wait for CO to ask....if anyone from India has done it...I can call...please see if you can guide...


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Hi all....I was excited this morning when I got the invitation from skillslect....2 weeks of wait for NSW nomination...that was fast....all i need to know is the further process of documentation and stuff... please guide if someone has filed it recently.... can anyone help me with the documentation in terms of all should be filed together or wait for CO to ask....if anyone from India has done it...I can call...please see if you can guide...


Can you please tell your occupation and the points.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Last month in jan 513 were invited in 190 by nsw. Out of them 1/2 has been invited in 189 too on last round on 3rd feb. So 256 atleast increased by nsw for the current dates . One more thing 60 pointers back log has been cleared by this month for 189. So good chances for 55 pointers from next month. Hope all get invite soon.
> ...


Backlog cleared means all 60 pointers the last lead are getting invite after each one round. During they all got invite for nsw 190 too. The 513 figurs from skill select. And 1/2figure was for last year and also for this year too. I was asking to all 189 guys who got invite for 60 points they all got invite for 190 too. So out of 10 there were 5 people got 189 in just year. All this is annalisises. Everything is not given by nsw for 190. If nsw provides all details for 190 then we dont need to use expat. So my all prejudice is not 100% sure but it can get a nearby ideas for invite. 
Cheers.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> ravikumk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all....I was excited this morning when I got the invitation from skillslect....2 weeks of wait for NSW nomination...that was fast....all i need to know is the further process of documentation and stuff... please guide if someone has filed it recently.... can anyone help me with the documentation in terms of all should be filed together or wait for CO to ask....if anyone from India has done it...I can call...please see if you can guide...
> ...


Ravikumar is 55 pointers in stream 2 bro.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi it was 149212... Age 25, Education 15, Vetassess 5, PTE 10 and SS 5......I filed EOI in Sept and got NSW invite on jan 29th...filled on the same day....Feb 15 Invite from Skillselect......now excited and worried as I don't want to make mistakes.....but I want to ensure that I have all required docs in place and upload all one time so that I save time (CO asking for docs)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Hi Andrey, Any new on ICt BA's invitations. DO NSW want BA's or not. Its seems like I am waiting for ages to get invitation. Hi All, Is there any one who has got invitation for ICT BA from NSW recently. Regards


Sure... But you need to wait..


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Please tell me if someone can guide on further process of Via application....just dont want to end up making any mistake.....I know Skillselect is very straight forward and easily can make out what docs are needed....but we have vets here who can guide....pls let me know...I can call of something...


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Please tell me if someone can guide on further process of Via application....just dont want to end up making any mistake.....I know Skillselect is very straight forward and easily can make out what docs are needed....but we have vets here who can guide....pls let me know...I can call of something...


Go for visa apply thread. They will guide you better. Also there is whatsapp group mostly indians there.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Ozpunjabi....can u share the whatsapp number ? By any chance you have link to that thread


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Hi Ozpunjabi....can u share the whatsapp number ? By any chance you have link to that thread


https://www.dropbox.com/s/ophsozcgavqbt9r/Group.txt?dl=0

Go through this. U will get the number for whats dpp group.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Ty


----------



## genpmel (Sep 7, 2015)

Auzman said:


> Hi mate, actually one person over here hate 60 pointers accountant!! I don't know why!! He/she is very aggressive and rude and go every thread to spread misleading information and obviously trying to misguided people!!he/she is shameless as many members of the threads already pointed about him/her but he didn't listen about it!!If you follow his/her all posts you can clear about it!!! I feel personally bad as mostly new members may misguided badly by his misguided and wrong posts!!anyway, look nobody from us is expert and we don't know what is the real statistics of accountant on the queue but recent changes (65 pointers getting invitation of 189)seems like there is strong possibility of 60 pointers accountants in very near future and you saw many members of this thread now putting optimistic comments about that.. My lawyer as well as my mates lawyers all are positive about 60 pointers accountants now ..so all we need patience at this moment but if you can increase your points anyhow, it will be great as your chances will be higher... Hope it helps..


Well thanks for your input, as you can see I wrote a second post stating that the chances of Accountants with 60 points have a good chance of getting 190. This is purely my assumption but I do hope all 60 pointers make it this year at least with 190.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello senior members

I have some query ,i have assessed relevant work experience of 7 years and 6 months, if due to any mishappening or cruel mishappening i left my current employer what would be the ways to achieve full 15 points with 8 yrs of experience.I assessed by EA.
My question is
Have I re-assessed for new employment or any other way to get rid?
Am I get full marks if become unemployed?
Thnx


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

djdoller said:


> Last month in jan 513 were invited in 190 by nsw. Out of them 1/2 has been invited in 189 too on last round on 3rd feb. So 256 atleast increased by nsw for the current dates . One more thing 60 pointers back log has been cleared by this month for 189. So good chances for 55 pointers from next month. Hope all get invite soon.


If any engineers with 55 points with competent English gets invitation,please let me know.
What was total number of invited candidates of NSW last year? 

My profile:

Telecommunications Network Engineer(263312)
IELTS:0,Age :30,Education:15,Exp:10.

I have submitted my EOI at 5th June,2015. I am waiting for a long time. :juggle:.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

genpmel said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate, actually one person over here hate 60 pointers accountant!! I don't know why!! He/she is very aggressive and rude and go every thread to spread misleading information and obviously trying to misguided people!!he/she is shameless as many members of the threads already pointed about him/her but he didn't listen about it!!If you follow his/her all posts you can clear about it!!! I feel personally bad as mostly new members may misguided badly by his misguided and wrong posts!!anyway, look nobody from us is expert and we don't know what is the real statistics of accountant on the queue but recent changes (65 pointers getting invitation of 189)seems like there is strong possibility of 60 pointers accountants in very near future and you saw many members of this thread now putting optimistic comments about that.. My lawyer as well as my mates lawyers all are positive about 60 pointers accountants now ..so all we need patience at this moment but if you can increase your points anyhow, it will be great as your chances will be higher... Hope it helps..
> ...


No worries mate, yes I saw that's why i mentioned that most of the 60 pointers in accountant are optimistic now..hope your words will right So that we all will get invitation soon.. Finger crossed.. As I also a 60 pointer accountant waiting since July..


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

djdoller said:


> Last month in jan 513 were invited in 190 by nsw. Out of them 1/2 has been invited in 189 too on last round on 3rd feb. So 256 atleast increased by nsw for the current dates . One more thing 60 pointers back log has been cleared by this month for 189. So good chances for 55 pointers from next month. Hope all get invite soon.


I am just wondering about the strategy of NSW for inviting candidates. As far I know, only 1344 (approximately) have been invited. so, near about 2500 candidates are in queue for March,April and May.

As far I followed posts in expat forum, NSW is not inviting engineers except civil category with competent English with 55 pts. But my occupation (telecommunication network engineer-263312) is in their priority occupation list. 

What will they do in upcoming months? In last year, what was the total invitation of NSW?

Can anybody enlighten me?

My profile:
Occupation: 263312(telecommunications Network Engineer)
IELTS: 0, Education:15, Exp:10, Age:30.
EOI submission: 05-06-2015


----------



## Ash144 (Feb 5, 2016)

djdoller said:


> engineer20 said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...


Hi Djdoller! You seem to be a knowledgeable person. What are your insights about accountants with 60+5 points for NSW? Is there any hope for us?


----------



## admirernepali (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi guys

Just wanted to update you guys.

190 visa has been granted yesterday. It was so quick, just 30 days. 

Good luck to everyone. 

Cheers.

..................................................................
*Developer Programmer 261312*
EOI: 190 - June 27 (updated) with 65 points (60+5 SS)
180- June 27 with 60 points

26th Nov, 2015 - Invitation from NSW
14th Jan, 2016- NSW SS approved
15th Jan, 2016- 190 visa applied to DIBP, uploaded all docs, already done all health checkup (had to do child's checkup again)
15th Feb, 2016- 190 Visa granted


----------



## Alexism (Jun 12, 2015)

admirernepali said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wanted to update you guys.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate. 
Did you upload form 80 and 1221 as many mentioned here in this forum?


----------



## admirernepali (Apr 13, 2015)

Alexism said:


> Congratulations mate.
> Did you upload form 80 and 1221 as many mentioned here in this forum?


I uploaded both, just be in safe side.


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Any invitation today?


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

admirernepali said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wanted to update you guys.
> 
> ...


Congratulations for your grant. Hoping that we will also get invitation soon. Mine is same category but with 55+5 points.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Default
Hello senior members

I have some query ,i have assessed relevant work experience of 7 years and 6 months, if due to any mishappening or cruel mishappening i left my current employer what would be the ways to achieve full 15 points with 8 yrs of experience.I assessed by EA.
My question is
Have I re-assessed for new employment or any other way to get rid?
Am I get full marks if become unemployed?
Thnx


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Ash144 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > engineer20 said:
> ...


Thanks to calling me knowledgable but its only my analysis for the expat nothing much. According to the current trends 70 pointers r invited by nsw in account fields. Its still not that tough for 65 pointers untill the end of financial year. But for 60 pointers its hard to say for me but its really tough condition. So wait and check nsw all updates. Once they will add account in some regional area like I.T. guys in far south coast. If any area is including the account guys then must create another EOI if u r really desperate to go to aussie. U must go to regional if u dont invite in 190. But make sure u have to be patience and check all regional area update in nsw industries.com web site.
Cheers.


----------



## dinusai (Jun 10, 2015)

Guys received my Nomination email from both skillselect and NSW between a span of 30seconds... Happy to start the day with an invite... Thanks everyone in this forum who helped me all the way...

Code 261312
Age 30
Degree 15
PTE 10
NSW SS 5
EOI 30 May 2015
NSW invite 29 Jan 2016
Submitted 30 Jan 2016
DIBP Nomination 16 Feb 2016

Regards,
Dinesh.


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

dinusai said:


> Guys received my Nomination email from both skillselect and NSW between a span of 30seconds... Happy to start the day with an invite... Thanks everyone in this forum who helped me all the way...
> 
> Code 261312
> Age 30
> ...


Congrats Dinesh! I am also waiting for the approval; submitted on Feb 1st .


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

dinusai said:


> Guys received my Nomination email from both skillselect and NSW between a span of 30seconds... Happy to start the day with an invite... Thanks everyone in this forum who helped me all the way...
> 
> Code 261312
> Age 30
> ...


So u r the first 55 pointers from I.T. guys who got invite on 29th january 2016. So 7 month long wait its too long. Any way congrats.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello Andryx/dj dollar
I have some query ,i have assessed relevant work experience of 7 years and 6 months, if due to any mishappening or cruel mishappening i left my current employer what would be the ways to achieve full 15 points with 8 yrs of experience.I assessed by EA.
My question is
Have I re-assessed for new employment or any other way to get rid?
Am I get full marks if become unemployed?
Thnx


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello Andryx/dj dollar
> I have some query ,i have assessed relevant work experience of 7 years and 6 months, if due to any mishappening or cruel mishappening i left my current employer what would be the ways to achieve full 15 points with 8 yrs of experience.I assessed by EA.
> My question is
> Have I re-assessed for new employment or any other way to get rid?
> ...


If EA 's assessment shows the work experience in the letter then it is sure that we cant directly add the work details. But if u want to add the 6 months currentvexperience u must assess again as u forget to mention employer. If EA dont know about the current employer details then later on Immigration will give you the queiry for your work and your file will be put on holt. So whatever u do just think twice. Another thing if u assess again and update the details then u will become the current eou applicant. So your wait will be failed.
All the best.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Is tomorrow Feb17 the next round? Another chance to clear the backlog for 60pointers for 2613xx - SC189. *fingers crossed*


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

emboon said:


> Is tomorrow Feb17 the next round? Another chance to clear the backlog for 60pointers for 2613xx - SC189. *fingers crossed*


If your words come true then its biggest chance on thursday/ friday for 55 pointers to get invite for 190.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*ACS for experience calculation*



djdoller said:


> If your words come true then its biggest chance on thursday/ friday for 55 pointers to get invite for 190.


Hi djdoller,
please suggest me, I have 10 years of exp from May 2005 to till date. I have gone for ACS in OCT 2015. I don't have job from May 2012 to Sep 2012. ACS has calculated last 10 years of exp and not granted me more than 8 years of exp points.
by march I will be able to fill that gap. Do I update my EOI or shall I go for again ACS?

Madhuri


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

dinusai said:


> Guys received my Nomination email from both skillselect and NSW between a span of 30seconds... Happy to start the day with an invite... Thanks everyone in this forum who helped me all the way...
> 
> Code 261312
> Age 30
> ...


Congratulations dinesh, heartening to see the first 55 pointer invited from 2613 category. 

I wish other 55 pointers get a speedy invite. 
Good luck!!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > If your words come true then its biggest chance on thursday/ friday for 55 pointers to get invite for 190.
> ...


There is some criteria for acs. If u have 10 years experience they just valid for 8 years and if u have gape in your employment time they might reduce one more year. So if you have 10 years experience and acs didnt consider more then 8 years then you must accept it. And upto today if there are some more months passed and u think that u can cover 5 more months in your experience then only u should assess your work again with acs. Other wise u have to wait. Whats your eoi date and points break down?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

djdoller said:


> If EA 's assessment shows the work experience in the letter then it is sure that we cant directly add the work details. But if u want to add the 6 months currentvexperience u must assess again as u forget to mention employer. If EA dont know about the current employer details then later on Immigration will give you the queiry for your work and your file will be put on holt. So whatever u do just think twice. Another thing if u assess again and update the details then u will become the current eou applicant. So your wait will be failed.
> All the best.


Thnx djdollar,

No i was only getting sure about the process, i am working with same employer after my EA assessment.
Presently only 3 months left for my 8 years experience to achieve 60 points, i am asking only that if i left from company today than what will be dibp consider?
they accept 8 years or not?
if i join another company then i have to re assess?

OK LEAVE IT ALL, I AM EXPECTING NSW INVITATION BEFORE MY 8 YEARS EXP COMPLETION.
I AM AT 55+5 POINTS ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST WITH COMPETENT ENGLISH
EOI DATE-13/10/2015.

THNX


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > If EA 's assessment shows the work experience in the letter then it is sure that we cant directly add the work details. But if u want to add the 6 months currentvexperience u must assess again as u forget to mention employer. If EA dont know about the current employer details then later on Immigration will give you the queiry for your work and your file will be put on holt. So whatever u do just think twice. Another thing if u assess again and update the details then u will become the current eou applicant. So your wait will be failed.
> ...



Oh oke.
Reassessment is not the point. In that case u just need to update your details just put the closing date of current employer and add the new detsil fir new job. This can inform nsw that still you are working and also your points automatically increased by thier software. 
So definately u dont need to re assess. Just update your details. And check the point breakdown that increase or not. If yes then u just need to wait fir the running process nothing else.
Good luck.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi guys, I hope you can help me out.
I am not claiming points for work experience since ACS deducted 2years from my 4years and says that experience only after June 2013 is considered relevant.

I initially placed start date June 2011 and left the end date blank while putting "NO" for the question "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?",
Now I want to correct it and place it as such:
*Tick NO for employment from June 2011 to June 2013. Tick YES for employment after June 2013. Leave the end date blank if currently working in that organization.*

My question is should I update my EOI to change this? even though my point calculation will stay the same.
I'm afraid it might affect and change my EOI's date of effect. Hope to hear if anyone encountered similar situation in updating work experience.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Swarnjeet Saini said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...


One more thing to aware that once u are eligible to receive the full points and get the invitation u csn leave the job any time. It doesnt matter at the time of visa approvel u rcworking or not. U just need your work teferance from your previous employeer. Thats it.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

emboon said:


> Hi guys, I hope you can help me out.
> I am not claiming points for work experience since ACS deducted 2years from my 4years and says that experience only after June 2013 is considered relevant.
> 
> I initially placed start date June 2011 and left the end date blank while putting "NO" for the question "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?",
> ...



Its better to change EOI date ratherthan rejection.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

One important message for all guys here.
Nsw only valide the application for visa if the details match to the eoi. If there is any single quiery then they send a delay reply and mught be application get in delay. So make sure the same details should be provided to CO according to the eoi. Other wise if there is any change then update the eoi and must be upto date according to the real scene. Nsw wish that we make error in our EOI that a lot of application were pending since 2013 April. So many people waiting for visa reply since long. But because of the counter quiery in Eoi and visa application form , they even dont reply back to people. So must check all details clearly in eoi. Dont made any mistakes for your safety line.
Thanks.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

admirernepali said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wanted to update you guys.
> 
> ...


Congrats.... could you please whether it is mandatory to upload birthday certificate copy of main applicant and spouse...because birthday already mention in passport and school certificate.....


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi, 

May know I if spouse need to sit for any english test? Any english requirement needed for spouse?


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

hi experts,

My passport has my home town address and I have been living in different state for more than 2 years. Do I need to get the new passport with update address? Please suggest.

Regards,
Ronak


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

arbed said:


> Hi,
> 
> May know I if spouse need to sit for any english test? Any english requirement needed for spouse?


If she had completed her study in english medium, then letter from the institute will do. No need to take english test.

Regards,
Ronak


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

roni.patel said:


> If she had completed her study in english medium, then letter from the institute will do. No need to take english test.
> 
> Regards,
> Ronak


OK, thank you!!


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

arbed said:


> OK, thank you!!


English test is required if you are claiming partner points, in your case if you'r not claiming then a letter from her university stating the medium as 'English' should suffice.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

roni.patel said:


> hi experts,
> 
> My passport has my home town address and I have been living in different state for more than 2 years. Do I need to get the new passport with update address? Please suggest.
> 
> ...



Hi Ronak,

It depends, if you have address proof your current address and renew your passport then your PCC will be complete in one day.

Otherwise, there might be police verification(physical) and might delay your PCC but there are cases where PCC was issued on same day for these applicants as well.

Hope it gives you some idea.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Congrats Dude.



admirernepali said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wanted to update you guys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank You Bro.



andreyx108b said:


> Sure... But you need to wait..


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

djdoller said:


> emboon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I hope you can help me out.
> ...


Is that grounds for rejection even though I'm not claiming any points for work experience?


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Ronak,
> 
> It depends, if you have address proof your current address and renew your passport then your PCC will be complete in one day.
> 
> ...


Thanks Krish for ur response. I can go to my home town and get the PCC done. That is not a problem. But my only worry is in form 80, we need to mention office address. So if the present address and the office address are in different states, would it create any issue in visa grant?


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> English test is required if you are claiming partner points, in your case if you'r not claiming then a letter from her university stating the medium as 'English' should suffice.


Noted with thanks!


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*ACS assesment*



djdoller said:


> There is some criteria for acs. If u have 10 years experience they just valid for 8 years and if u have gape in your employment time they might reduce one more year. So if you have 10 years experience and acs didnt consider more then 8 years then you must accept it. And upto today if there are some more months passed and u think that u can cover 5 more months in your experience then only u should assess your work again with acs. Other wise u have to wait. Whats your eoi date and points break down?


EOI is on 5/11/15
Ponts 55 + 5 (NSW SS)
IELTS 6.5 (0 points)
When Can I expect or shall I go for ACS again in MARCH?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

emboon said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > emboon said:
> ...


If u r not claiming the points its safe for u.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > There is some criteria for acs. If u have 10 years experience they just valid for 8 years and if u have gape in your employment time they might reduce one more year. So if you have 10 years experience and acs didnt consider more then 8 years then you must accept it. And upto today if there are some more months passed and u think that u can cover 5 more months in your experience then only u should assess your work again with acs. Other wise u have to wait. Whats your eoi date and points break down?
> ...


 Whats your anzsco code?


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sorry!! 261313 software engineer


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> Sorry!! 261313 software engineer


Ohh. I have checked in your signature.
Ok if u have chance to apply for 189 then only u assess it again. And if u got total 60 then apply for another eoi for 189.dont touch the 190 eoi. It can push u backin 190. So that would be a great idea.
Cheers


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Ohh. I have checked in your signature.
> Ok if u have chance to apply for 189 then only u assess it again. And if u got total 60 then apply for another eoi for 189.dont touch the 190 eoi. It can push u backin 190. So that would be a great idea.
> Cheers


When Can I expect 190 Invitation (state Nomination)?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh. I have checked in your signature.
> ...


Not exactly sure. But chances r in may month midd.


----------



## Tans (Sep 23, 2012)

*JAVA: Job opportunity in a product based company*

Hi folks,

It's been long time that I didn't visit this forum. My partner is working in a product based company and they are looking for technical consultants with below experience. This role is based out of Sydney based. I thought this will help people who already landed in Australia and looking for opportunities in Australia/Sydney.

Skill set looking for is

Java, including JEE technologies such as JNDI,JSP, JDBC
Application servers: Weblogic,,,,Websphere, Tomcat
Databases: Oracle, SQL Server, DB2
Development Tools: Maven, JUnit, Eclipse, Apache Ant, Subversion
integration technologies such as SOAP, REST and WS-* standards, , SOA and AquaLogic (Oracle Service Bus) and WebsphereMQ.

Please note that is to help people who are looking for jobs and there are no other positions currently other than mentioned above. Please do share resume only if you have experience in above which helps us to forward your resume. If you do't have experience in above mentioned please do not share your CV. This is position is only applicable for who are PR's and currently in Australia. So, if you are not in Australia, then do not share the profile. 
Please do send a private message and I will reply you with my email address.

In case if you think this will help any of your friends (with above criteria satisfied), please do forward. Also, feel free to post in any other relevant threads.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> Hi djdoller,
> please suggest me, I have 10 years of exp from May 2005 to till date. I have gone for ACS in OCT 2015. I don't have job from May 2012 to Sep 2012. ACS has calculated last 10 years of exp and not granted me more than 8 years of exp points.
> by march I will be able to fill that gap. Do I update my EOI or shall I go for again ACS?
> 
> Madhuri


Your eoi update automatically if you left till date,
Then eoi automatically update no need to update,


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Its better to change EOI date ratherthan rejection.





djdoller said:


> If u r not claiming the points its safe for u.


Will it affect my date of effect though? if i change my work experience but the points still stay the same?


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Your eoi update automatically if you left till date,
> Then eoi automatically update no need to update,


It was till date only, If I view my EOI now, It is showing the EOI submitted date. when I chk points break down it is showing 60 only.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> It was till date only, If I view my EOI now, It is showing the EOI submitted date. when I chk points break down it is showing 60 only.


I mean do not write till date like 1/1/2016 to blank,
Eoi understand continue job when 2920 days finish of your 8 years experience it will consider 15 points of experience,


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

emboon said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Its better to change EOI date ratherthan rejection.
> ...


If points r not changi g then doe will not change.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

After you have been invited for 190, the application will proceed in another system. Where exactly am I supposed to upload the documents (and which documents)? Or do I need not submit any further documents as I already submitted some during the state nomination stage?


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

arbed said:


> Apologies, i forgot to mention that i should get 70points after march 2016. What are my chances of being selected? I am also waiting to sit for PTE in the hopes of boosting my points for english. Pls advise, thanks !


Hello arbed,

Dont lose hope buddy!! I was as confused as you are sometime ago. The way i look at it, you already have 60+5 points. There is scope for 15 more points for you. 10 from Engllish and 5 for work ex this march (which is barely a month away). From my experience, people who are expecting to be invited under stream 2, need atleast 70 points. Having more would not hurt, of course. So the best you can do right away is to put up your EOI so that you are at least IN the queue. You can always update your english scores after you attempt your PTE-A.

And coming to losing your place in the queue, of course when your points change, your ranking changes too. But then, skillselect is a prioritization algorithm. You will always move AHEAD in the queue when your points increase, not move behind.

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Whats your anzsco code?


Any engineer got invitation with 55pts?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf (Jun 1, 2015)

Just an update my friend just have got invitation 189 with 65 points as an general accountant. He applied on 17th aug


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Any good news for 55+5 pointers after today's 189 invitations?
Hlo djdollar


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Any good news for 55+5 pointers after today's 189 invitations?
> Hlo djdollar


Whatever will be cleared tomorrow. Wait for someones good news. By the way today i come to know that after 25th may 2015 there is one guy who got invite of eoi 30 may 2015 date on 29th jan 2016.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

My prediction is correct. Engineering technologiest guys r invited. 60 pointers. And 261313 with 60 pointers also invited. So one month backlog cleared.
So atleast one month to go for 55 pointers. For all field except account.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> My prediction is correct. Engineering technologiest guys r invited. 60 pointers. And 261313 with 60 pointers also invited. So one month backlog cleared.
> So atleast one month to go for 55 pointers. For all field except account.


This is for 189 only. According to this in 190 55 pointers can get chance soon.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Guys I need help with below points:

1) How to go for pre medical---before initiating visa---pls give link if any
2) Do I need to give proof of all the previous employments or only the ones for which I have claimed points
3) Do I need to attest all docs or only the ones which are B&W
4) Please share the list of forms which CO usually asks so that we can fill and submit all docs in one go


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Guys I need help with below points: 1) How to go for pre medical---before initiating visa---pls give link if any 2) Do I need to give proof of all the previous employments or only the ones for which I have claimed points 3) Do I need to attest all docs or only the ones which are B&W 4) Please share the list of forms which CO usually asks so that we can fill and submit all docs in one go


1) Google my health declarations 
2) only ones you claim points for
3) b&w, usually color copies are enough.
4) 80, 1221 

Good luck


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Any invitation?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

makapaka said:


> Any invitation?


It will be tomorrow or on friday.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*updated EOI*



arpanpatel78692 said:


> Your eoi update automatically if you left till date,
> Then eoi automatically update no need to update,


I have updated my EOI experience to till date, then it is showing 65 points. When Can I expect the nomination?

ANZESCo 261313 (s/w engineer)
IELTS : 6.5 ( 0 pts)
Experience 8+
total points (60+5 SS)


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> arpanpatel78692 said:
> 
> 
> > Your eoi update automatically if you left till date,
> ...


I told u that u have to update by your self. Any ways now its better condition for u. U will get invite soon. Also create another 60 point eoi for 189.


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

djdoller said:


> It will be tomorrow or on friday.


Can someone who has recently received NSW nomination approval share their SRN number please?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

varun86 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > It will be tomorrow or on friday.
> ...


 The first 55 pointer for 261312 was invited on 29 jan 2016 eoi date 30 may 2015. Dont have serial no. But process is running so backlog is still stop at 5 -12-2016 for 60 pointets. Still many people needs to be clear.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

If one gets a state invite will that show on the SkillSelect link in correspondence section?


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Trying for 190 NSW*

Hello All

I am a 189 applicant who got an invite to apply. However just before lodging the visa, when I was going through my documents, I found that I have overclaimed points on my EOI as ACS had deducted 4 years out of 8 years of my experience. Hence from 65 my points have now come down to 55 points. My EOI is locked as my invite is still valid until march 22nd. Now here is what I am planning to do...

Write PTE and try to get 79+ on all bands and wait for the invite this year or next year.

However can I try to lodge a new EOI now and select NSW for their nomination. I am an ICT BA with 3 years ACS assessed experience and 7+ in all bands of IELTS.

Need your thoughts on getting a nomination from NSW


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> If one gets a state invite will that show on the SkillSelect link in correspondence section?


Hi vivsontime,

No, only after the state invite is approved. After the approval, your case moves to DIBP for VISA grant. Thats when the process merges with 189. The moment you are approved, you get 2 emails. One from the state confirming their nomination and an ITA (Invite to Apply) from DIBP

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> I told u that u have to update by your self. Any ways now its better condition for u. U will get invite soon. Also create another 60 point eoi for 189.


Hi Djdoller,
I was thinking dinusai got invitation yesterday however when I checked immitracker, I found he has received approval from NSW in 18 days and code is 261312 and not 261313. So my point is we (261313) may still have to wait till march last week or between April 1st - 2nd week to get inivitation.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > I told u that u have to update by your self. Any ways now its better condition for u. U will get invite soon. Also create another 60 point eoi for 189.
> ...


Yes perfect prediction. It will be arround april.


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

What is the hope for telecom enginner 263311 for NSW SS with 55 points?
When it can be possible with ielts 0 and experience 10+ years. EOI submitted on 17th December 2015.

Expert your opinion please...


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Yes perfect prediction. It will be arround april.


Hi djdoller, 

What is this prediction you guys are talking about? Any idea about my case for human resource adviser with 65 points and EOI lodged on 16 Feb 2015.?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arbed said:


> Hi djdoller, What is this prediction you guys are talking about? Any idea about my case for human resource adviser with 65 points and EOI lodged on 16 Feb 2015.?


Its a guess


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

varun86 said:


> Hi vivsontime,
> 
> No, only after the state invite is approved. After the approval, your case moves to DIBP for VISA grant. Thats when the process merges with 189. The moment you are approved, you get 2 emails. One from the state confirming their nomination and an ITA (Invite to Apply) from DIBP
> 
> ...


Hi Varun,

Could you please let us know about the subject line or sender id for invite emails?


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

varun86 said:


> Hello arbed,
> 
> Dont lose hope buddy!! I was as confused as you are sometime ago. The way i look at it, you already have 60+5 points. There is scope for 15 more points for you. 10 from Engllish and 5 for work ex this march (which is barely a month away). From my experience, people who are expecting to be invited under stream 2, need atleast 70 points. Having more would not hurt, of course. So the best you can do right away is to put up your EOI so that you are at least IN the queue. You can always update your english scores after you attempt your PTE-A.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice varun86  I have just submitted my EOI yesterday and have scheduled to sit for PTE on the 27th! fingers crossed! 

Assuming I get the extra 5 pts for work exp and another 10 from PTE which brings me to 80 points, then what are my chances? Will I get invited immediately with high points eventhough my role falls under stream 2? How does the selection for invitation work? Sorry for asking so many questions as I am new to this.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Its a guess


Hi how do i update the immitracker? After I fill up the details, I'm not able to 'create row' because it says 'incorrect date' under my EOI. Not sure what is happening


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arbed said:


> Hi how do i update the immitracker? After I fill up the details, I'm not able to 'create row' because it says 'incorrect date' under my EOI. Not sure what is happening


Its Internet Explorer issue... Please try to use chrome. 

We are trying to resolve this issue...


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

Andrey, Vikas.... Anybody ???



ram040479 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am a 189 applicant who got an invite to apply. However just before lodging the visa, when I was going through my documents, I found that I have overclaimed points on my EOI as ACS had deducted 4 years out of 8 years of my experience. Hence from 65 my points have now come down to 55 points. My EOI is locked as my invite is still valid until march 22nd. Now here is what I am planning to do...
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Andrey, Vikas.... Anybody ???


Yea, try PTE.

In the meantime you can let the current ITA to expire and create a separate EOI with 55 points for NSW. 

U think i saw people doing it.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yea, try PTE.
> 
> In the meantime you can let the current ITA to expire and create a separate EOI with 55 points for NSW.
> 
> U think i saw people doing it.


As I had mentioned in the other thread Ram let the ITA expire and then go for the new EOI. 

You see the system might not restict you to lodge a new EOI but eventually as you already have an ITA with 189 and your EOI is freezed I would suggest not to create a new one immediately cause DIBP can check with your passport number. 

Do not take chance and get denial for life give PTE its just matter of month


----------



## ram040479 (Dec 4, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> As I had mentioned in the other thread Ram let the ITA expire and then go for the new EOI.
> 
> You see the system might not restict you to lodge a new EOI but eventually as you already have an ITA with 189 and your EOI is freezed I would suggest not to create a new one immediately cause DIBP can check with your passport number.
> 
> Do not take chance and get denial for life give PTE its just matter of month




Vikas

I understand that point of yours. My concern is if I lodge an EOI after March 22nd for NSW for 55 points, will I stand a chance of getting a nomination and invite or can I wait for next year


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

arbed said:


> Thank you for your advice varun86  I have just submitted my EOI yesterday and have scheduled to sit for PTE on the 27th! fingers crossed!
> 
> Assuming I get the extra 5 pts for work exp and another 10 from PTE which brings me to 80 points, then what are my chances? Will I get invited immediately with high points eventhough my role falls under stream 2? How does the selection for invitation work? Sorry for asking so many questions as I am new to this.


Hi arbed,

I got my invite for nomination in one month (After i updated my english scores and reached 75 DIBP points). Out of one month, 3 weeeks were holidays.
My partner received in one week with 70 points (Month of Feb). 
The best you can do is predict based on other's experiences. And yes, trust the system 

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Its Internet Explorer issue... Please try to use chrome.
> 
> We are trying to resolve this issue...


Hi i tried on both mozilla and chrome but same thing. Maybe I will try again another day, thanks!


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am a 189 applicant who got an invite to apply. However just before lodging the visa, when I was going through my documents, I found that I have overclaimed points on my EOI as ACS had deducted 4 years out of 8 years of my experience. Hence from 65 my points have now come down to 55 points. My EOI is locked as my invite is still valid until march 22nd. Now here is what I am planning to do...
> 
> ...


HI Ram, i would suggest that you create a new EOI, and once your old EOI is unlocked you can withdraw it...


i think this would help to save some time, Senior members your opinion


----------



## wajahat.ku (Apr 9, 2015)

AA007 said:


> Got approval from NSW today,
> Alhumdulillah


Congratulations! May Allah proceed you with the ease in the upcoming steps.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ram040479 said:


> Vikas
> 
> I understand that point of yours. My concern is if I lodge an EOI after March 22nd for NSW for 55 points, will I stand a chance of getting a nomination and invite or can I wait for next year


with 55+5 no I do not think you stand a chance. if you score well in your next PTE and increase the score to either 60+5 or 65+5 then yes you stand a chance.

SS does not have a quota as 189. Their is possibility that you may receive right after you lodge your eoi after 22nd March or maybe in a month or couple of months. NSW does not have a specific pattern that I can predict which they follow to send out invites.


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

@ hi djdollar 

What is the hope for telecom enginner 263311 for NSW SS with 55 points? When it can be possible with ielts 0 and experience 10+ years. EOI submitted on 17th December 2015. Expert your opinion please...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

skinaqvi said:


> @ hi djdollar
> 
> What is the hope for telecom enginner 263311 for NSW SS with 55 points? When it can be possible with ielts 0 and experience 10+ years. EOI submitted on 17th December 2015. Expert your opinion please...


Its better to increase your points up to 60. Appear for pte. Or check regional 489 subclass for your occupation if insert in any areas.
Cheers.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Dj,

what are my chances with 261313 , 55+5 (ENGLISH 10).. DOE is 13.1.16 ?
My VIC application got rejected today. I have only one option NSW :confused2:


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

hi,
djdollar,

Eoi update automatically as far as experience will be increased ,
Or else we need to update manually ,

What are chances of 55+5 pointer for NSW ,

The one reach 60+5 after mid of april 2016 ,

what are chances of 60+5 for NSW after april 2016

Pls comments 
Thanks,


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Is any one received invites today? they mentioned the date as 17 Feb for invite round.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

I really hope they start inviting accountants again. They have been ignoring accountants for such a long time. Only accountants who get an invite from NSW are 70+5 pointers which doesn't make any sense as 70 pointers are getting 189 invites anyhow.


----------



## dineshgottipati (Jan 13, 2016)

Guys,

Has anyone received invite from NSW today for 55+5 ??

~DCG


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

Attentionseeker said:


> I really hope they start inviting accountants again. They have been ignoring accountants for such a long time. Only accountants who get an invite from NSW are 70+5 pointers which doesn't make any sense as 70 pointers are getting 189 invites anyhow.


I pray you get an invite soon bro. Eagerly waiting myself. Can be exhausting waiting...Cheer up and keep the fighting spirit up :boxing: we shall all smile and emerge victorious when we land and see :welcome: to Australia


ANZSCO: 122213 External Auditor
PTE : 80+ 
189 : 70
190 SC : 70 +5 (NSW)


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Any update on today's invitation round??? What are the chances for 55 pointers


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Hi Dj,
> 
> what are my chances with 261313 , 55+5 (ENGLISH 10).. DOE is 13.1.16 ?
> My VIC application got rejected today. I have only one option NSW :confused2:


Hi Pradyush, sorry for you. Please can you provide your points break. What are points you are claiming for age and experience?


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

kraviraj82 said:


> Hi Pradyush, sorry for you. Please can you provide your points break. What are points you are claiming for age and experience?


Age : 30
Edu :15
Eng : 10 Total = 55 

What about you ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> hi,
> djdollar,
> 
> Eoi update automatically as far as experience will be increased ,
> ...


According to madhiri one fellow already updated by own self and then only he or she got 5 points extra instant. So u might add details and update it. But ine thing dont forget to blank the space in your end date of work if u still working with the same employer. 
Cheers


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Hi Dj,
> 
> what are my chances with 261313 , 55+5 (ENGLISH 10).. DOE is 13.1.16 ?
> My VIC application got rejected today. I have only one option NSW


How much experience u got? Wait untill may. If not invited then need to increase the 5 points by partner skill.


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

Did anybody get approval from NSW this/last week for 261313? I submitted the application on Feb 1st. It's been 17 days; wonder how long they would take


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Age : 30
> Edu :15
> Eng : 10 Total = 55
> 
> What about you ?


Thanks. I am eligible only by June. I thought of understanding the reason behind your rejection...I guess it's because of zero experience. .. whether you have zero experience or deducted by ACS?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi,

Djdollar,


Thanks for your answer ,
Could please tell me what are chances of 55+5 pointer for nsw ,occupation code is 263111,competent english,
and if the one will be reach point on the basis of experience will be increased end of april,60+5 then how many chances to get invite by NSW ,

Pls tell me ,

Thanks in advance


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

snb said:


> Did anybody get approval from NSW this/last week for 261313? I submitted the application on Feb 1st. It's been 17 days; wonder how long they would take


Too Long dude. too long.. its been just 17 days. many are waiting here from almost 6 months to 1 year.


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Too Long dude. too long.. its been just 17 days. many are waiting here from almost 6 months to 1 year.


You didn't get my question right. I got the invite and have submitted the application. Approval usually takes 10 -40 days. I know many are waiting for months !


----------



## naeemuaf (Dec 29, 2015)

any body with Agricultural Consultant occupation


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for feeback what you prefer either PTE or CAE exam to increase points?




djdoller said:


> skinaqvi said:
> 
> 
> > @ hi djdollar
> ...


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Vic rejection Applied on 13-01 Rejected on 16-02 Justification - other candidates have better profile ? 

261311 55+5 English proficient Exp 9 yrs


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

arbed said:


> Hi i tried on both mozilla and chrome but same thing. Maybe I will try again another day, thanks!


Try format yyyy-mm-dd


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

aka_1178 said:


> Vic rejection Applied on 13-01 Rejected on 16-02 Justification - other candidates have better profile ?
> 
> 261311 55+5 English proficient Exp 9 yrs


What is the process of VIC state nomination? 

Do U need to change your EOI, state nomination to VIC.... 

I am afraid if I change EOI, my date of application would change... 

Kindly advise...


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

hey snb,

I lodged my brother's application on 1st of Feb too. Waiting for approval.... :washing:





snb said:


> You didn't get my question right. I got the invite and have submitted the application. Approval usually takes 10 -40 days. I know many are waiting for months !


----------



## bnpk (Feb 17, 2016)

I have submitted my EOI for NSW state sponsorship and waiting for the invitation since 2015 FEB for Analyst programmer. Did anyone received any invitation ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

skharoon said:


> What is the process of VIC state nomination?
> 
> Do U need to change your EOI, state nomination to VIC....
> 
> ...


You can lodge a new eoi on VIC website. Leave the NSW eoi on the skill select as it is. Use the link below

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount/apply-for-visa-nomination#.VsS8dkXXenM


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> How much experience u got? Wait untill may. If not invited then need to increase the 5 points by partner skill.


I dont have exprience points..I am banking on my proficient english.
My points breakdown is below . I am not married.

Age - 30
Edu : 15
english : 10 Total 55 + 5 SS


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

kraviraj82 said:


> Thanks. I am eligible only by June. I thought of understanding the reason behind your rejection...I guess it's because of zero experience. .. whether you have zero experience or deducted by ACS?


I have 4 years 6 months of exp but deducted by ACS.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> I pray you get an invite soon bro. Eagerly waiting myself. Can be exhausting waiting...Cheer up and keep the fighting spirit up :boxing: we shall all smile and emerge victorious when we land and see :welcome: to Australia
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 122213 External Auditor
> ...


I think you will probably get invited either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

Can anyone plz share some info about additional documents the CO usually asks for. I am already arranging my health declaration/assessment as well as police certificate. What else would I need? I hope to provide all the documents they might ask for in order to avoid delays. I'd really appreciate your help and suggestions. Thanks in advance


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Djdollar,
> 
> ...


Im also waiting with same points

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## suman92 (Oct 21, 2015)

snb said:


> Did anybody get approval from NSW this/last week for 261313? I submitted the application on Feb 1st. It's been 17 days; wonder how long they would take


Hello I have applied on Feb 4th and I am also waiting for state approval.. Hope it will be soon,,,


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi All, question....if I want to go for medicals before CO is assigned, does that link get active once I fill my application and make the payment or I can create and Immi acct before I initiate the visa aplication process and do the needfull...One more thing.., I have read HAP ID is required...how can it be generated....


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I just realised how crazy expensive is the migration process. If your application is unsuccessful, I assume the $3600 will be refunded, right?


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I just realised how crazy expensive is the migration process. If your application is unsuccessful, I assume the $3600 will be refunded, right?


But it's still way cheaper than a student visa where I have to spend rough 40-50k on study alone..moreover u can't work full time during that period and afterwards u have to spend few thousand dollars more for pr..it's way more cheaper than that


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> ozengineer said:
> 
> 
> > I just realised how crazy expensive is the migration process. If your application is unsuccessful, I assume the $3600 will be refunded, right?
> ...


Really nsw refund the money back?
Is that a joke?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > ozengineer said:
> ...


They dont pay back a single cent...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I just realised how crazy expensive is the migration process. If your application is unsuccessful, I assume the $3600 will be refunded, right?


Nope


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*NSW Invite*



dineshgottipati said:


> Guys,
> 
> Has anyone received invite from NSW today for 55+5 ??
> 
> ~DCG


Any invites from NSW? After 189 Feb 17 round.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi,

Any invitations today ?

Regards


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope they start inviting accountants again. They have been ignoring accountants for such a long time. Only accountants who get an invite from NSW are 70+5 pointers which doesn't make any sense as 70 pointers are getting 189 invites anyhow.
> ...


After I saw your case now I am really worried about my case as i have 60 + 5 for external auditor waiting since 15 sep 15. Any predictions??


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

salmangillani said:


> After I saw your case now I am really worried about my case as i have 60 + 5 for external auditor waiting since 15 sep 15. Any predictions??



None whatsoever. One can only trust that there will be light at the end of this migration tunnel.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> salmangillani said:
> 
> 
> > After I saw your case now I am really worried about my case as i have 60 + 5 for external auditor waiting since 15 sep 15. Any predictions??
> ...


True indeed Neyogasgas

I am one of those unfortunate individuals who was missed by only 2 days before the ceiling reached for this occupation. I cant see better chances for accountants and thats why not assessing my d3gree for accounting on current 60 points and sticked to External Auditor. I june will be getting 5 more points for Professional Year.. what do you think are the chances on next financial year quota for 65 pointers for EA 189 and 190 (70)


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

salmangillani said:


> True indeed Neyogasgas
> 
> I am one of those unfortunate individuals who was missed by only 2 days before the ceiling reached for this occupation. I cant see better chances for accountants and thats why not assessing my d3gree for accounting on current 60 points and sticked to External Auditor. I june will be getting 5 more points for Professional Year.. what do you think are the chances on next financial year quota for 65 pointers for EA 189 and 190 (70)


Bro, i want to encourage you. With your points it is very likely you will be selected before the cut off date of July for NSW or the 4000 nominees cap. I want to stir you up to believe that. I am a Christian and have strong faith in God for these kind of things. The Bible says as a man thinks...so he is. Believe brother and you will see. See you on the other side pretty sooner than you think bro!!! :


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Any update for 17 february round 2016.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> salmangillani said:
> 
> 
> > True indeed Neyogasgas
> ...


Thanks bro for your encouragement. As a muslim I also believe on my Allah that He will fulfill my wish if it is better for me.. Afterall He is the one who knows better what is good for us! I will not loose my hope


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> Any invites from NSW? After 189 Feb 17 round.


tomorrow luck may in favour of 55 pointers.... its a general trend that NSW invites people on Friday.... So, please pray n be hopeful....


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

what are chances of NSW invite after April 2016 60+5 pointer 263111 anzcode,

Pls tell me ,
Worried really ,


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> what are chances of NSW invite after April 2016 60+5 pointer 263111 anzcode,
> 
> Pls tell me ,
> Worried really ,


You would get before April.

DO not worry.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

This is the msg for all 261313 guys with 55 points who r waiting since may 2015, please send me your point break down and doe that i can generate the sheet again. Most 55 pointers for 261313 are waiting after 15-05-2015 if someone received invite in 261313 after this date pls let me know. Its really important for all 261313 guys to insert your details.
Thanks.


----------



## ashu0729 (Jun 11, 2015)

djdoller said:


> This is the msg for all 261313 guys with 55 points who r waiting since may 2015, please send me your point break down and doe that i can generate the sheet again. Most 55 pointers for 261313 are waiting after 15-05-2015 if someone received invite in 261313 after this date pls let me know. Its really important for all 261313 guys to insert your details.
> Thanks.



NOC Code : *261313 *
NSW Appliied date : * June 2015* 
Points : *55+5*
Current App Status : Submitted 

i am worried as my ACS is dated 3rd july and will expire soon.

Any hopes folks ? Kindly provide your feedback.

Also , do we have a whatsapp group for NSW SS ? If yes , kindly get me added to the same


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

if cap for 2613xx is reached for SC189, will NSW still invite 2613xx for SC190?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ashu0729 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > This is the msg for all 261313 guys with 55 points who r waiting since may 2015, please send me your point break down and doe that i can generate the sheet again. Most 55 pointers for 261313 are waiting after 15-05-2015 if someone received invite in 261313 after this date pls let me know. Its really important for all 261313 guys to insert your details.
> ...



Whats app group link.

file:///storage/emulated/0/Download/Group.htm
Find the no from here.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ashu0729 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > This is the msg for all 261313 guys with 55 points who r waiting since may 2015, please send me your point break down and doe that i can generate the sheet again. Most 55 pointers for 261313 are waiting after 15-05-2015 if someone received invite in 261313 after this date pls let me know. Its really important for all 261313 guys to insert your details.
> ...


Dont worry . All picture will be cleared by the end of march. So wait n watch. U will get invite. U r before me. Cheers. Whats the exact date by the way.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

So there is only one guy waiting for 261313 with 55 points after may 2015 till today. Good. So nsw must send invite to 55 pointers as they r very less.?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

The back log fir 261313 has been cleared for 60 pointers . As last guy received invite on 11-02-2016 with 60 points. So next round is possible in march month would be for 55 pointers. Untill that time people will get cleared 189 for 60 pointers as it stop up to 5 -12 2015 with 60 points. 
So good new will definately come. 
Please give your details who r in 261313 with 55 points.
Thanks.


----------



## ashu0729 (Jun 11, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Whats app group link.
> 
> file:///storage/emulated/0/Download/Group.htm
> Find the no from here.


i am unable to open this link you have sent ..
If you are in the whatsapp group , can you please get me added ?
+91-8447027333 . I appreciate that


----------



## Nyk (Nov 19, 2015)

NOC Code : 261313
NSW Appliied date : jan 2016
Points : 55+5
Current Status : Submitted


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

djdoller said:


> The back log fir 261313 has been cleared for 60 pointers . As last guy received invite on 11-02-2016 with 60 points. So next round is possible in march month would be for 55 pointers. Untill that time people will get cleared 189 for 60 pointers as it stop up to 5 -12 2015 with 60 points.
> So good new will definately come.
> Please give your details who r in 261313 with 55 points.
> Thanks.


Wrong. I haven't received any invitation yet for NSW 190!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > The back log fir 261313 has been cleared for 60 pointers . As last guy received invite on 11-02-2016 with 60 points. So next round is possible in march month would be for 55 pointers. Untill that time people will get cleared 189 for 60 pointers as it stop up to 5 -12 2015 with 60 points.
> ...


Ask this guy.
koushikjis India 261313 Software Developer (Lead) NSW 60 
Eoi 2016-02-08 invited 2016-02-11

Then proove this. Its in spread sheet. Its not my words. Just check it out.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ashu0729 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Whats app group link.
> ...


Hi Mate,

We have created one whatsapp group for Australia immigration.Adding most of the folks from 2613XX code. If you are interested to join, pls ping me on +91-9849909716

Regards,
Avinash
This is written in the drop box msg.
Just try the no.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Ask this guy.
> koushikjis India 261313 Software Developer (Lead) NSW 60
> Eoi 2016-02-08 invited 2016-02-11
> 
> Then proove this. Its in spread sheet. Its not my words. Just check it out.


That is because he has more points than me on employments but it does not necessarily mean that all 60 pointers are cleared.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Ask this guy.
> ...


Then what about vism and Makumar both guys r 55 pointers still they both got invited. I dont know the scene behind it. Just check in immigration tracker.com
I think nsw like both guys much. And nsw doesnt like us. ???


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Let's be clear about one thing. While NSW has some announced criteria for sending out invite. There is still some unannounced criteria that we are unaware of. It's really hard to predict anything and make assumption in such a scenario.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Swagato_M this guy is more experienced then other guy i mention before. And doe is 4-2-2016 but he didnt received the invite. 
May be nsw forget him. Or might be swagato did not update the information.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> Let's be clear about one thing. While NSW has some announced criteria for sending out invite. There is still some unannounced criteria that we are unaware of. It's really hard to predict anything and make assumption in such a scenario.


This is the matter for only 261313. We can not consider any account guys. Coz account situation is bit different then I.T.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

djdoller said:


> This is the matter for only 261313. We can not consider any account guys. Coz account situation is bit different then I.T.


Nope. It is true for all occupations. Why do you think those 2 55 pointers are invited before they cleared 60 pointers backlog? Because of the factors only those people know who are sending out invite. If we go by information mentioned on Nsw website, the backlog of 60 pointers has to be cleared before any 55 pointer is invited. Clearly, it is not the case here.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > The back log fir 261313 has been cleared for 60 pointers . As last guy received invite on 11-02-2016 with 60 points. So next round is possible in march month would be for 55 pointers. Untill that time people will get cleared 189 for 60 pointers as it stop up to 5 -12 2015 with 60 points.
> ...


Did u check thoes 3 guys i m talking about steiger?
Pls bro tell me what is really going on? Y 55 pointers who applied in 9th and 10th of 2015 teceived the invite before us?
And y 6 years of experienced guy and with early does not invited and other guy applied after 4 days invited with one year less experience?
Could it be possible my friend. I m really worried now. Is there any influence of agents to get early invite?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > This is the matter for only 261313. We can not consider any account guys. Coz account situation is bit different then I.T.
> ...


U r right bro.
But again it happened . One guy applied on 8 -2-2016 and get invited. His points r 60 5 years experience. 261313 
Other guy applied on 4-2-2016 with 60 points too and 6 years experience. But he did not get invite.

What is this?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...


Check this pic. And give me ans. Is it possible?


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi...almost done with collecting docs...one question..if salary slip which I have is already a B&W, how will I get the same attested as the original is also a B&W.....kindly suggest


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> arpanpatel78692 said:
> 
> 
> > Your eoi update automatically if you left till date,
> ...


Can u tell me one thing?
After updating your eoi , what is the current date of effect in your page breakdown page?


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Can u tell me one thing?
> After updating your eoi , what is the current date of effect in your page breakdown page?


New points Test Draft from November 2015

The Federal Government are currently undertaking a review of the Australian migration system. A Draft report was published in November 2015 and provided the following comments in relation to the Skilled (points Test) categories.

They are important in that they give some guidance into how DIBP will structure their new points test which is expected later in 2016 …

Comments from the Report

———————————–

There is a case for adjusting the selection of skilled immigrants

Across the skill stream as a whole, immigrants’ skill levels are broadly similar to those of the Australian born population. However, within the skill stream there is significant variation. The relatively poor labour market outcomes of onshore independent skilled immigrants suggest that there is scope to improve the labour market outcomes of the skilled immigration stream overall by adjusting the eligibility criteria for this visa subclass.

One option would be to radically change the approach to selection of all skilled immigrants, such as by imposing a points test on all applicants, similar to the Canadian system. However, this would not address the most problematic subclass the onshore independent subclass which is already subject to a points test. It would add extra administration to employer

nominated skilled immigration (which performs well).

On balance it is unlikely that imposing extra bureaucracy to the entire skilled immigration program to address deficiencies in one visa subclass would improve skilled immigrants’ labour market outcomes significantly. An alternative would be to make targeted adjustments to the eligibility criteria, including:

• increasing the points granted for superior English language skills (currently superior English attracts 20 points)

• granting more points to graduates who have studied in fields which are under supplied (or penalising graduates in over-supplied fields)

• granting more points to applicants who have achieved better academic results (currently points are granted based on the award of a degree from a recognised institution; academic success is not taken into account) for example those with a distinction or high distinction average, honours and higher degrees

• reducing the occupational ceilings for over-supplied fields

• capping the onshore independent visa subclass (which would implicitly increase the points test pass mark for the subclass each year).

Of these options, the Commission favours the first three. Increasing the points granted to applicants who have desirable human capital characteristics (English language skills and

high marks in fields that are not over supplied) would be consistent with the objective of identifying immigrants who are likely to meet Australia’s longer term labour market needs.

Reducing the occupational ceilings for over supplied fields would be a less targeted* approach, particularly if applications are processed in the order they are lodged.


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

skharoon said:


> New points Test Draft from November 2015
> 
> The Federal Government are currently undertaking a review of the Australian migration system. A Draft report was published in November 2015 and provided the following comments in relation to the Skilled (points Test) categories.
> 
> ...



Hi skharoon,

can you share the source of information or weblink..

Thanks..


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi skharoon,
> 
> can you share the source of information or weblink..
> 
> Thanks..


http://www.iscah.com/new-points-test-draft-from-november-2015/


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

skharoon said:


> http://www.iscah.com/new-points-test-draft-from-november-2015/


http://www.overseas-emigration.co.u...implement-points-based-visa-system-july-2016/


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

skharoon said:


> http://www.overseas-emigration.co.uk/australian-immigration-news/australia-implement-points-based-visa-system-july-2016/



http://www.iscah.com/new-points-test-july-2016/


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> True indeed Neyogasgas
> 
> I am one of those unfortunate individuals who was missed by only 2 days before the ceiling reached for this occupation. I cant see better chances for accountants and thats why not assessing my d3gree for accounting on current 60 points and sticked to External Auditor. I june will be getting 5 more points for Professional Year.. what do you think are the chances on next financial year quota for 65 pointers for EA 189 and 190 (70)


I thought cpa professional year couldn't be claimed under external auditor? Unless there is a professional year program for external auditors that I do not know about?


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> salmangillani said:
> 
> 
> > True indeed Neyogasgas
> ...


I think it is acceptable because it is a requirement to provide the assessment letter to the institution before commencing professional year which i did as well and they didn't argue about this. But any way If this is the case i will change my assessment to general accounting prior to lodging EOI.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> I think it is acceptable because it is a requirement to provide the assessment letter to the institution before commencing professional year which i did as well and they didn't argue about this. But any way If this is the case i will change my assessment to general accounting prior to lodging EOI.


Someone posted on this forum saying their agent had warned against doing this - one of his clients had their visa refused. The institution and dibp have different criteria and external auditor and accountant are completely different codes. You might want to ring them up to check.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Any invites today?


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> salmangillani said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is acceptable because it is a requirement to provide the assessment letter to the institution before commencing professional year which i did as well and they didn't argue about this. But any way If this is the case i will change my assessment to general accounting prior to lodging EOI.
> ...


Thanks aurora for your concern. I have just checked the dibp points classification page and it doesn't say anything like only accounting professional can do professional year. I think its for any one. Actually I believe they are awarding 5 points to those having professional year certificate.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Thanks aurora for your concern. I have just checked the dibp points classification page and it doesn't say anything like only accounting professional can do professional year. I think its for any one. Actually I believe they are awarding 5 points to those having professional year certificate.


The Professional Year must be in the nominated occupation or a closely related occupation code. There are many different professional year programs, not just for accounting. Because accountant general, taxation and management are 221111, 221112, 221113, they are considered closely related. External Auditor is 221213, so you need to check.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> salmangillani said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks aurora for your concern. I have just checked the dibp points classification page and it doesn't say anything like only accounting professional can do professional year. I think its for any one. Actually I believe they are awarding 5 points to those having professional year certificate.
> ...


Thanks Aurora. I will definitely check it with dibp. Thanks


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Is it true that they normally send invites on Friday?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> Is it true that they normally send invites on Friday?


Thursdays and Fridays. You can see on the tracker.


----------



## Naga (Oct 24, 2013)

Dear Experts, 

I have submitted my EOI on 03/12/2015 ,but my points break down showing as Date of Effect 29/01/2016 00:05:02

Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) -261312 - (55+5)

Date of Effect 29/01/2016 00:05:02
Date Submitted: 03/12/2015

Note: The important thing I noticed is the date/time stamp it showing (date of effect) is my birthday and I'm sure I have not updated my EOI later. Also my points are not changed.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

emboon said:


> if cap for 2613xx is reached for SC189, will NSW still invite 2613xx for SC190?


Hi, anyone knows how this works?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Naga said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 03/12/2015 ,but my points break down showing as Date of Effect 29/01/2016 00:05:02
> 
> ...


The same happened with me . Dont worry it wont effect u.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Any one reply pls.
Hi i did a little bit mistake in my eoi. At my work experience column in start and end date i did mistake. Start date is according to the acs assessment letter. But in end date i put the date of my eoi applied date. I thought that on the date of application is the till date. But i forget to blank that space of end date to show the experience is running. Now i have to update my experience because even its 1 year after november but still it shows less than 1 year in eoi. So pls tell me if i delete the end date of work experience end column and update my eoi. Does it effect my date of effect? It does not effect the points. The points still will be remain the 55+5 total 60 for 190ss nsw. So please tell me do i need to change that detail of end date of work and delete it and leave it blank or just i dont do anythnig? Does it effect my application round? M i going to be push back if i update detail?


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Any one reply pls.
> Hi i did a little bit mistake in my eoi. At my work experience column in start and end date i did mistake. Start date is according to the acs assessment letter. But in end date i put the date of my eoi applied date. I thought that on the date of application is the till date. But i forget to blank that space of end date to show the experience is running. Now i have to update my experience because even its 1 year after november but still it shows less than 1 year in eoi. So pls tell me if i delete the end date of work experience end column and update my eoi. Does it effect my date of effect? It does not effect the points. The points still will be remain the 55+5 total 60 for 190ss nsw. So please tell me do i need to change that detail of end date of work and delete it and leave it blank or just i dont do anythnig? Does it effect my application round? M i going to be push back if i update detail?


I just updated my work experience too. Date submitted changed but date of effect remained the same.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

emboon said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Any one reply pls.
> ...


Thanks emboon.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Good news.

January news.
January 28th, 2016

Australia needs at least 250,000 migrants each year

250,000 migrants needed each year


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Good news.
> 
> January news.
> January 28th, 2016
> ...


Is it?
But people are saying the opposite


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

makapaka said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Good news.
> ...


This news is from australian migration buero agent website. So 99% true.


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Good news.
> 
> January news.
> January 28th, 2016
> ...


But the source is from a migration blog..


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi djdollar,
One more friday has passed without any invitations.
55+5 guys r very tensed, what r u thinking?


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hi djdollar,
> One more friday has passed without any invitations.
> 55+5 guys r very tensed, what r u thinking?


Even 60+5 pointers are stressed my frnd, But what we can do is increase our score and wait only.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Any buddy have an idea? If work experience does not reached more than 3 years and only for 1 or 2 years then what does it shows in point break down page?
1. Less than 1 years
2. Less than 3 years
What is written in your eoi point break down page? Pls reply.


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

What are they waiting for?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

55+5:sad::sad:


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

romero2005 said:


> 55+5:sad::sad:


Seems that the trend is different this year. NSW is trying its best to avoid 55 pointers as much as they can.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> romero2005 said:
> 
> 
> > 55+5
> ...


The 55 pointers got the invite on last 13 march 2015 so how can we say before march? Dont worry.wait is the way.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

djdoller said:


> The 55 pointers got the invite on last 13 march 2015 so how can we say before march? Dont worry.wait is the way.


489 could be the next alternative, if they don't remove those occupations from the list. Applying the sooner, the better.


----------



## AA007 (Jun 17, 2015)

wajahat.ku said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> > Got approval from NSW today,
> ...


Thank you dear
Wishing same for you :blush:
Good luck.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Seems that the trend is different this year. NSW is trying its best to avoid 55 pointers as much as they can.


Hi,

Skillselect /djdollar ,

What are chances for NSW invite base on 60+5 pointer after april,
Because the one will be reached 60+5 pointer after april,
Occupation code is 263111

Please answer,

Thanks,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

No one knows anything about chances. No one can predict anything.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> No one knows anything about chances. No one can predict anything.


Thanks a Lot ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> 489 could be the next alternative, if they don't remove those occupations from the list. Applying the sooner, the better.


489 is currently available in NSW for Software Engineers. But it says you need to have minimum 2 years experience.
I have total of 3 years experience but ACS has deducted 2 years for skill assessment. So do you know if NSW accepts your total experience or experience after the skill met date for 489.


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> 489 is currently available in NSW for Software Engineers. But it says you need to have minimum 2 years experience.
> I have total of 3 years experience but ACS has deducted 2 years for skill assessment. So do you know if NSW accepts your total experience or experience after the skill met date for 489.


Your experience AFTER your skill level met date is what counts. This holds good for anything and everything related to migration. Of course, once you land and start looking for jobs, you can quote your entire experience and not just what ACS recognizes..


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi All....most of the links are dead so asking this here....In my EOI I have updated status as Separated (currently my wife is in Melbourne on Study Visa) and thats the fact. In Form 1221, I mentioned as Separated as I don't want to lie about anything....in Form 80 should I answer "NO" for Question 42 "Do you have a partner?"....and update the same in additional comments that we are not together. I have not added her in my passport....this is one last confusion I have and I can file my Visa application...pls help if someone can...


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Seems that the trend is different this year. NSW is trying its best to avoid 55 pointers as much as they can.


Do you think that engineers with 55+5 points is not going to be invited ever ? I know a few civil engineer got invitation but nothing so far for other main engineering occupations. Do you know any chemical engineer with 55+5 points (proficient english, no points from work experience got invited ever ?


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

merker said:


> Do you think that engineers with 55+5 points is not going to be invited ever ? I know a few civil engineer got invitation but nothing so far for other main engineering occupations. Do you know any chemical engineer with 55+5 points (proficient english, no points from work experience got invited ever ?


Yes they were invited last April-May. No one knows if the same thing will happen this year or not.


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Yes they were invited last April-May. No one knows if the same thing will happen this year or not.


I think if they got invited last year, they would be invited this year as well. Do you have any link or forum page that shows chemical engineers with 55+5 points getting invited last year ? or do you know anyone personally ?


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

merker said:


> I think if they got invited last year, they would be invited this year as well. Do you have any link or forum page that shows chemical engineers with 55+5 points getting invited last year ? or do you know anyone personally ?


The point is that, this NSW nomination system was introduced last February and they invited 2000 applicants within 3 months. Now, lots of applicants have been waiting in the queue cumulatively; as there are still some people waiting for more than 9 months. This makes the competition more severe this year.


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> The point is that, this NSW nomination system was introduced last February and they invited 2000 applicants within 3 months. Now, lots of applicants have been waiting in the queue cumulatively; as there are still some people waiting for more than 9 months. This makes the competition more severe this year.


But there are 4000 places this year and limit for every occupation as far as I know. With regards to my other question; can you show any chem eng that got invitation with 55 points or do you know anyone ?


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

merker said:


> But there are 4000 places this year and limit for every occupation as far as I know. With regards to my other question; can you show any chem eng that got invitation with 55 points or do you know anyone ?


Lots of my Engineering clients with proficient English could get the invitation last April-May. A chemical Engineer, proficient English and zero experience, could get the invitation in the first week of May, after 3 months waiting. As I mentioned, there is no prediction for this year.


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Lots of my Engineering clients with proficient English could get the invitation last April-May. A chemical Engineer, proficient English and zero experience, could get the invitation in the first week of May, after 3 months waiting. As I mentioned, there is no prediction for this year.


So you are a migration agent ? I could not exactly understand what you wrote. Do you confirm that lots of engineers and chemical engineers with proficient English got the invitation last April and May or is that your prediction about what happened last financial year ?


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Do we have any whats app group?? kindly add me there.... If engineers have some whats app group please inbox me the number... Thank you


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

I think they are not thinking about engineers.... No updates for long time except civil engrs.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

merker said:


> So you are a migration agent ? I could not exactly understand what you wrote. Do you confirm that lots of engineers and chemical engineers with proficient English got the invitation last April and May or is that your prediction about what happened last financial year ?


The term "Prediction" is only applicable to future, how can someone predict what has happened in the past??
Yes, Engineers DID receive the invitation!


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello senior members,

One of our mate with name akr got VIC invitation with competent english.I see his status on my immitracker.com
He is 55+5 pointer too with engineering technologist.
EOI DATE - 16/10/15
INVITED ON - 17/10/15 JUST AFTER ONE DAY.

I think victoria minimum requirement for this occupation is Proficient english minimum then how it is possible.

iS IT POSSIBLE TO GET INVITATION FROM VICTORIA WITH COMPETENT ENG?

THNX


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello senior members, One of our mate with name akr got VIC invitation with competent english.I see his status on my immitracker.com He is 55+5 pointer too with engineering technologist. EOI DATE - 16/10/15 INVITED ON - 17/10/15 JUST AFTER ONE DAY. I think victoria minimum requirement for this occupation is Proficient english minimum then how it is possible. iS IT POSSIBLE TO GET INVITATION FROM VICTORIA WITH COMPETENT ENG? THNX


This has been asked many times, this case belongs to real user, but no one can confirm the correctness of the made claims. He might have put wrong ielts score and dates.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> This has been asked many times, this case belongs to real user, but no one can confirm the correctness of the made claims. He might have put wrong ielts score and dates.


Hello andreyx,
Thnx for our reply,
According to u why NSW invitation criteria so slow this year?
March month is about to come about 2500 invitations r pending this year,55 pointers r loosing hope each week they r waiting for gr8 invite but failed everytime.
What about ur process ?
Thnx


----------



## bunkr (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey guys, my wife got invited by NSW under steam 2 on 15th jan. We submitted the application on 17th jan. However I havent heard from them as of yet. I am a little concerned. I am aware that NSW asks for 3 months time but I see many similar applicant have had NSW within 2-3 weeks and it has been over 4 weeks for us. Guidance would be highly appreciated.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Form 80 question 36. "Have you, or any other person included in this application, ever" my father did serve but he is not migrating....should I give details ?


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey, it's our 20th day today since application and we've been wakin up every morning hoping to see the approval email.

I guess it is a matter of how popular and in demand your occupation is, combined with your IELTS score.

In immitracker I see most people usyally get their approval in 3 weeks. However there are other cases that have reached the 30 day mark and I'm pretty sure I've seen some who had to wait for 56 days or so. :noidea:

I guess we'll just have to cross our fingers and wait patiently :fingerscrossed:  ray:






bunkr said:


> Hey guys, my wife got invited by NSW under steam 2 on 15th jan. We submitted the application on 17th jan. However I havent heard from them as of yet. I am a little concerned. I am aware that NSW asks for 3 months time but I see many similar applicant have had NSW within 2-3 weeks and it has been over 4 weeks for us. Guidance would be highly appreciated.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kittydoll said:


> Hey, it's our 20th day today since application and we've been wakin up every morning hoping to see the approval email. I guess it is a matter of how popular and in demand your occupation is, combined with your IELTS score. In immitracker I see most people usyally get their approval in 3 weeks. However there are other cases that have reached the 30 day mark and I'm pretty sure I've seen some who had to wait for 56 days or so. :noidea: I guess we'll just have to cross our fingers and wait patiently :fingerscrossed:  ray:


I was waiting for 45 days...  you'll have your approval soon.)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello andreyx, Thnx for our reply, According to u why NSW invitation criteria so slow this year? March month is about to come about 2500 invitations r pending this year,55 pointers r loosing hope each week they r waiting for gr8 invite but failed everytime. What about ur process ? Thnx


I am still quite sure that all of remaining places will be distributed by the end of the year.


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> The term "Prediction" is only applicable to future, how can someone predict what has happened in the past??
> Yes, Engineers DID receive the invitation!


Any opinion on 261311 occupation with 55+5 (proficient English) ?

EOI- Dec,15


----------



## Harsha_8604 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi People,

Good day ! Need some help on the case.

Today, I have lodged an EOI for 189 - ANZSCO : 261311 Analyst programmer with 75 points and 190 Visa with 80 Points. 

History : In 2014, my 189 visa application was refused as i failed to meet the eligibility of 60 points as ACS didn't count my experience and i lost 10 points.

Now, i have the eligible points and have lodged EOI with points stated above.

1) When can i expect an EOI in the near future ? Any time approx. ? 
2) Do i need to follow any extra caution while lodging a EOI/PR application as my PR 189 was rejected in 2014.
3) Do i need to opt for a migration agent as my PR app was once rejected ? 

Could you please help with the information on above points.
Thanks for your time
Cheers,
H.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi People,
> 
> Good day ! Need some help on the case.
> 
> ...


Nsw never invite if you are refused once. Dont waste money without any further direct inquiry to dibp. Send them email about your case first.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Request to Mechanical Engineers (Occupation code: 233512) with 60 points without SS, who are not going to accept NSW invitation and waiting for 189 invitation - please withdraw your NSW EOI. People like me who are having this last month to receive NSW invitation have only hope of NSW. I'm one of the unlucky Mech Engrs who haven't received invitation from NSW since last year February.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

My gut feeling says that Mech Engrs with 55 points will receive NSW invitation only after I will become ineligible in the month of April and date 20th. Due to my bad luck only, Mech Engrs are not receiving invitation to apply NSW SS. Sorry friends...


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> This has been asked many times, this case belongs to real user, but no one can confirm the correctness of the made claims. He might have put wrong ielts score and dates.


i have a question can i also submit my eoi for 489 ss, i already have submitted eli for 190 nsw..?
do i have to submit another eoi.?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> My gut feeling says that Mech Engrs with 55 points will receive NSW invitation only after I will become ineligible in the month of April and date 20th. Due to my bad luck only, Mech Engrs are not receiving invitation to apply NSW SS. Sorry friends...


Mate, I understand your frustration, because I was sort of in the same position as you. However, over time, I forced myself not to care so much, began to visit these forums less often and it helped a lot. If you know you can't do anything (or can you?) then think rationally, stressing doesn't help you, it only makes things worse. The invitation will come when you least expect it -- just as I woke up on an average Friday morning and was surprised to see an e-mail from strangely familiar address.

Still loads of invitations left and many 55 pointers have already received an invitation. The prospects are not too grim. Since you are about to become ineligible, have you tried e-mailing NSW about your situation?


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> Mate, I understand your frustration, because I was sort of in the same position as you. However, over time, I forced myself not to care so much, began to visit these forums less often and it helped a lot. If you know you can't do anything (or can you?) then think rationally, stressing doesn't help you, it only makes things worse. The invitation will come when you least expect it -- just as I woke up on an average Friday morning and was surprised to see an e-mail from strangely familiar address.
> 
> Still loads of invitations left and many 55 pointers have already received an invitation. The prospects are not too grim. Since you are about to become ineligible, have you tried e-mailing NSW about your situation?


I hope Engineers with 55 points and Competent English will receive invitation within May as 2500 places are still left. If NSW do not want to nominate applicants with competent English, they would not make it the minimum requirement.

My profile:
telecommunications Network Engineer(263312) with 55 points
Exp: more than 5 years.
IELTS : 0
DOE: 5th June,2015


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

ozengineer said:


> Mate, I understand your frustration, because I was sort of in the same position as you. However, over time, I forced myself not to care so much, began to visit these forums less often and it helped a lot. If you know you can't do anything (or can you?) then think rationally, stressing doesn't help you, it only makes things worse. The invitation will come when you least expect it -- just as I woke up on an average Friday morning and was surprised to see an e-mail from strangely familiar address.
> 
> Still loads of invitations left and many 55 pointers have already received an invitation. The prospects are not too grim. Since you are about to become ineligible, have you tried e-mailing NSW about your situation?


I have mailed them and received reply stating that they can expedite nomination application once lodged. But, issuing invitation is purely based on system.


----------



## jl5expat (Jan 30, 2016)

I am planning to go for NSW SS, and my job code is 263111. What is the possibility of getting invited?
Age - 25
Work - 10
Edu - 10
PTE - 10 (targeted)

ACS - preparing
PTE - May 2016
EOI 190 - May 2016


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Has anyone from India tried using Citibank Debit card to make Visa payment....if yes, did it go-through.....I paid NSW payment it went through...not sure for Visa if it will go-through or not.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Guys did the 17th February invitation round take place?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> Guys did the 17th February invitation round take place?


Yes.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I have mailed them and received reply stating that they can expedite nomination application once lodged. But, issuing invitation is purely based on system.



I have send email to [email protected] but got auto reply.

Kindly let me know the email address for NSW 190 state nomination you used.


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

Some good set of information regarding SOL 2016-17

https://submissions.education.gov.au/forms/archive/2015_16_sol/pages/index


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> vivsontime said:
> 
> 
> > Guys did the 17th February invitation round take place?
> ...


Hi andreyx108b,
What are the trends for 17th Feb 2016 round, what is the next date of invitation round


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

guruchauhan said:


> Hi andreyx108b,
> What are the trends for 17th Feb 2016 round, what is the next date of invitation round


Hi Guruchauhan,

Next 189 round will be either 2nd March or 9th March. Official last round results/dates are not out yet.


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey guys. Having a bit of a problem and looking for a suggestion. I was invited as a stream 2 candidate in December. Applied and got notified by NSW that my application was in the system. Since then I have not heard from them. However, that is not the concern here. Today I have received an automated email from SkillSelect stating that my EOI will expire on March 21, 2016 (as it was submitted first on March 21, 2014). Since I have used this EOI for my state nomination application, what can I do now to not have a problem if I get selected by NSW for visa application. The potential problems I can have are (1) I do not get enough number of days [60] to apply for visa under the same EOI; (2) I get an invitation on expired EOI (remote possibility but still possible); (3) I do not get an invitation at all as under automated system, the state nomination will be rejected by the SkillSelect if the EOI is expired.

Can someone guide what to do? I have looked on SkillSelect but could not find any relevant information. I have also written to NSW today.


----------



## jay_endra (Jan 5, 2014)

unikorn said:


> Hey guys. Having a bit of a problem and looking for a suggestion. I was invited as a stream 2 candidate in December. Applied and got notified by NSW that my application was in the system. Since then I have not heard from them. However, that is not the concern here. Today I have received an automated email from SkillSelect stating that my EOI will expire on March 21, 2016 (as it was submitted first on March 21, 2014). Since I have used this EOI for my state nomination application, what can I do now to not have a problem if I get selected by NSW for visa application. The potential problems I can have are (1) I do not get enough number of days [60] to apply for visa under the same EOI; (2) I get an invitation on expired EOI (remote possibility but still possible); (3) I do not get an invitation at all as under automated system, the state nomination will be rejected by the SkillSelect if the EOI is expired.
> 
> Can someone guide what to do? I have looked on SkillSelect but could not find any relevant information. I have also written to NSW today.


Its just matter of ITA, since you have already written to NSW you will get positive feedback in next 2-3 days (assuming you share your concerned regarding expiry date of EOI).


----------



## ankur_1900 (May 2, 2014)

*NSW invites for Business analyst - 261111*

hi friends

did any one receive NSW invite for Business analyst profession? Any info on what is the latest date untill which the invites have been issued?


______________________________________
Points without SS - 60
Occupation - 261111
Date of application - 14th Oct 2015


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Is there any scope for 

511112: Program or Project Administrator

from NSW or any other state?


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

aka_1178 said:


> Is there any scope for
> 
> 511112: Program or Project Administrator
> 
> from NSW or any other state?


check this...

https://www.anzscosearch.com/511112.php


----------



## Jay2551 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi everyone please respond my question I have applied Dec 1st 190 55 points nsw having as in computer network professional. Plesee when can I expect invite???


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Any one reply pls.
> Hi i did a little bit mistake in my eoi. At my work experience column in start and end date i did mistake. Start date is according to the acs assessment letter. But in end date i put the date of my eoi applied date. I thought that on the date of application is the till date. But i forget to blank that space of end date to show the experience is running. Now i have to update my experience because even its 1 year after november but still it shows less than 1 year in eoi. So pls tell me if i delete the end date of work experience end column and update my eoi. Does it effect my date of effect? It does not effect the points. The points still will be remain the 55+5 total 60 for 190ss nsw. So please tell me do i need to change that detail of end date of work and delete it and leave it blank or just i dont do anythnig? Does it effect my application round? M i going to be push back if i update detail?


Hi Djdoller,

After reading your post and check my EOI, I've made the same mistake  , have written EOI submission date on 'till date' for job detail. 
Have you updated your work experience till date column by making it blank?

Regards


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi All....a question...if I have done everything in India Education, Jobs and Vetassess has done the assessment for the same...while filling visa application Overseas means whatever I have done out of Australia....right ? And I select yes and give those detials?


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

Data of 17 Feb was released. For 2613, cutoff date was 12 Dec. Now 189 cap for 2613 is less than 1000. I think this is not a very good result for 2613.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Hi All....a question...if I have done everything in India Education, Jobs and Vetassess has done the assessment for the same...while filling visa application Overseas means whatever I have done out of Australia....right ? And I select yes and give those detials?


Whats your occupation?


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Dj...its 149212


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Could any one make the new thread for 2613 .. with 55 points and prepare the new spread sheet?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Hi Dj...its 149212


Did u hire any agent? Or applying by your self? Only one state invite for your occupation. Just check this attachment.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

haozidong said:


> Data of 17 Feb was released. For 2613, cutoff date was 12 Dec. Now 189 cap for 2613 is less than 1000. I think this is not a very good result for 2613.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Any info about the 2621?


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Result is out for 17 Feb round
SkillSelect 17 February 2016 Round Results


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Did u hire any agent? Or applying by your self? Only one state invite for your occupation. Just check this attachment.


Hi, 

May I know what are these 4 digit codes that you guys are talking about? Where do I get the info from? Mine is 223111. Any idea of what is happening with my occupation? Any possibility to get state sponsorship for this role? I will get 70 points by end Feb.


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi All,

I have one question regarding NSW state sponsorship. For a same occupation lets say Plant & Production Engineer, there are 2 candidates having 55 points each but with following ielts & experience,

1) IELTS: L: 7.5, R: 7, W: 6.5, S: 7.5, O = 7 
Work Experience: 7 years

2) IELTS: L: 7, R: 6, W: 6.5, S: 6.5, O = 6.5
Work Experience: 9 years

Which one will be preferred?, Someone told me that even with a higher overall Ielts score, an applicant is preferred over a person having more years of experience? 

Regards,


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi All,

Can I apply for 190 visa when 489 visa is in process, if scored required band in IELtS .


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

my dear friend andrey,

i am coming back on this forum after a bit of time. please tell me what is the situation for 55 pointers like me? advance thanks


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

*NSW Invite approved*

Hi All,

Got my invite approval this morning at 6 26 AM IST!!

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

texyaz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one question regarding NSW state sponsorship. For a same occupation lets say Plant & Production Engineer, there are 2 candidates having 55 points each but with following ielts & experience,
> 
> ...


Both of the cases, language point is zero as they did not could overall. So, second one will be priorities first considering higher experience. Few months ago I asked NSW regarding such case via mail and they replied that they do not count individual/overall IELTS score, they priorities basis of competent/proficient level of all modules.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Congratulations



varun86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my invite approval this morning at 6 26 AM IST!!
> 
> ...


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

any hope for 60 pointers ICT BA ?


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

viv31085 said:


> any hope for 60 pointers ICT BA ?


Looks like NSW is sleeping and dont want to give away the invites....


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

I am sailing on the same boat with EOI applied on 14th September.
Your total points are 60 with 5 SS points or total is 65 with SS points.




viv31085 said:


> any hope for 60 pointers ICT BA ?


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Received approval from NSW today and ITA for 190 frm DIBP :cheer2:


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

I agree with u...can't understand what is going on..still more than 2500 candidates are required..and haven't heard anything


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

Manish and Sush,

Looks like NSW is only inviting ICT BA with 7 bands in each module IELTS


----------



## jegan007 (Oct 21, 2015)

viv31085 said:


> Manish and Sush,
> 
> Looks like NSW is only inviting ICT BA with 7 bands in each module IELTS


is it true!! I have submitted my NSW EOI for ICT BA three months ago. Do i get chance?


----------



## jegan007 (Oct 21, 2015)

dheeraj81 said:


> Some good set of information regarding SOL 2016-17
> 
> https://submissions.education.gov.au/forms/archive/2015_16_sol/pages/index



Is there any chance for NSW invite for ICT SA 60 +5 pointers ?


----------



## jay_endra (Jan 5, 2014)

kittydoll said:


> Received approval from NSW today and ITA for 190 frm DIBP :cheer2:


Many Congratulations!


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

thanks Jay



jay_endra said:


> Many Congratulations!


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Now 263111 occupation filing very fast compare to previous few seats are remain,
Also NSW do not send any invitation to 55+5 pointer ,
what are chance for 60+5 pointer 263111 occupation code ,

Thanks,


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

jegan007 said:


> Is there any chance for NSW invite for ICT SA 60 +5 pointers ?


yes sure, there are chances, as per ACS, there is big requirement for ICT professionals.

all, depends upon the priority set by NSW for various occupations, but for sure Australia requires ICT professionals.

and with remaining close to 2500 NSW invitations, i think 60+ 5 Pointers will be invited for sure(atleast 60+5 , Eng 7 )


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

dheeraj81 said:


> yes sure, there are chances, as per ACS, there is big requirement for ICT professionals.
> 
> all, depends upon the priority set by NSW for various occupations, but for sure Australia requires ICT professionals.
> 
> and with remaining close to 2500 NSW invitations, i think 60+ 5 Pointers will be invited for sure(atleast 60+5 , Eng 7 )


And once it opens for 60+5 Pointers, then it may go down to 55+5 Pointers as well( Last year during same period many 65+5, 60+5, 55+5 BA professionals were invited...


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

varun86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my invite approval this morning at 6 26 AM IST!!
> 
> ...


Congrats Varun

I too received approval from NSW at 6.03 am IST.

Be in touch


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

kittydoll said:


> Received approval from NSW today and ITA for 190 frm DIBP :cheer2:


Congratulations Kittydoll

I too received approval from NSW.

Be in touch


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

Many Congrats!!

Varun,kittydoll and Nayan patel for receiving approval.

I also got invitation on 29-jan-2016 and applied on 7 or 8 of feb ( as i am applyimg through agent so dont know my exact date). My fee was claimed by NSW on 10-feb-16. but still waiting for approval.

can u all pls share the date on which u applied againt the invitation.???

My occupation is internal audit!!


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> my dear friend andrey,
> 
> i am coming back on this forum after a bit of time. please tell me what is the situation for 55 pointers like me? advance thanks


Hello Kaazme,

Nice to see u again, No kaazme the situation is same.
Nobaody with 55+5 points got invitation.Besides for Engineering technologists the occupation ceiling is almost filled for 189.But NSW is not stating invitations for engineers yet.As may be for this occupations 190 invitations may come.

ONLY GOD KNOWS WHAT WOULD BE HAPPEN


----------



## jay_endra (Jan 5, 2014)

umair shahid said:


> Many Congrats!!
> 
> Varun,kittydoll and Nayan patel for receiving approval.
> 
> ...


Hi!

What is ur SRN? I am also waiting for ITA. I have lodge my application to NSW on 3rd Feb.

Thanks
Jay


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello Kaazme,
> 
> Nice to see u again, No kaazme the situation is same.
> Nobaody with 55+5 points got invitation.Besides for Engineering technologists the occupation ceiling is almost filled for 189.But NSW is not stating invitations for engineers yet.As may be for this occupations 190 invitations may come.
> ...


OHHH very sad. New South wales will call engineers but dont know when and how many.


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

jay_endra said:


> Hi!
> 
> What is ur SRN? I am also waiting for ITA. I have lodge my application to NSW on 3rd Feb.
> 
> ...



i dont know abt my SRN, as my agent has filed replied against my invitation.

pls guide me what is this SRN??


----------



## ankur_1900 (May 2, 2014)

Nayan Patel said:


> Congratulations Kittydoll
> 
> I too received approval from NSW.
> 
> Be in touch


Congratulation guys on getting invitation from NSW. 

Can you please share the details of when you applied, what were your points without state sponsership, occupation code and IELTS Score?

THanks
____________________________________________
DOE - 14th Oct
Points without SS - 60
Occupation code - 261111 ICT BA


----------



## jay_endra (Jan 5, 2014)

umair shahid said:


> i dont know abt my SRN, as my agent has filed replied against my invitation.
> 
> pls guide me what is this SRN??


Skilled Reference No, basically it's a 4 digit and in our case it should be starts with 77**


----------



## Ash144 (Feb 5, 2016)

umair shahid said:


> Many Congrats!!
> 
> Varun,kittydoll and Nayan patel for receiving approval.
> 
> ...


Could you please share your details?


----------



## Pings (Oct 4, 2015)

umair shahid said:


> Many Congrats!!
> 
> Varun,kittydoll and Nayan patel for receiving approval.
> 
> ...


Congratulations guys !!


----------



## kittydoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

EOI application was 17 Nov 2014
Got invite on 29 Jan 2016
Applied for NSW nomination on 1 Feb 2016
NSW nomination approved on 22 Feb 2016
190 visa lodged on 22 Feb 2016

Occupation code 312511 
Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson

Onshore applicant
Experience 0 yrs
IELTS overall 8.5

All info in my signature too. Hope these timelines help someone get an indication of what the processing times will look like. Good luck guys. 



Ash144 said:


> Could you please share your details?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

dheeraj81 said:


> And once it opens for 60+5 Pointers, then it may go down to 55+5 Pointers as well( Last year during same period many 65+5, 60+5, 55+5 BA professionals were invited...


Actually we do not know how they invite,
As i see in that forum many of ICT BA 60+5 not invited by NSW 
but the one who invited ICT BA 60+5 within 15 days they logged them EOI in month of november 2015 ,

I do not how they invited ?


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Dj....I am doing all by myself....I checked and found that my skill was available in Stream 2. I use to follow this site but not any more.....I would recommend that you surf individual state sites on ur own....I know its tedious task...you can go for point test with the agency and u will know which state your skillset will be perfect...from their pick it


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Any one waiting 60+5 263111 for NSW invite ?


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Actually we do not know how they invite,
> As i see in that forum many of ICT BA 60+5 not invited by NSW
> but the one who invited ICT BA 60+5 within 15 days they logged them EOI in month of november 2015 ,
> 
> I do not how they invited ?


60+ 5 pointers with 7 bands in each modules of IELTS will be invited first , others like me waiting for almost a year


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

viv31085 said:


> 60+ 5 pointers with 7 bands in each modules of IELTS will be invited first , others like me waiting for almost a year


it really surprising for you the one who got invite 60+5 ICTBA who had each 50 in PTE not each 65 man,

that is why i am confused how they invited NSW ?


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

ankur_1900 said:


> Congratulation guys on getting invitation from NSW.
> 
> Can you please share the details of when you applied, what were your points without state sponsership, occupation code and IELTS Score?
> 
> ...


My occupation is safety inspector (312611)

My points - 55+5

Invitation date: 11.02.2016

Approval Date: 22.02.2016


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Any one waiting 60+5 263111 for NSW invite ?


You should get before next round....


----------



## gagsy001 (Jul 27, 2015)

*Invitation awaited*

Hi mates ,

Any electrical engineer who has got invite @ 55+5 points...i m waiting since aug 2015
age=25 
english = 7 overall(not proficient)
exp=15
degree=15

still waiting.............:fingerscrossed:


----------



## perham (Oct 29, 2012)

gagsy001 said:


> Hi mates ,
> 
> Any electrical engineer who has got invite @ 55+5 points...i m waiting since aug 2015
> age=25
> ...


Hi, I hope this Thursday or Friday is turn for electrical and mechanical engineers with 55+5


----------



## ashotofhails (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi,

Has anyone received a NSW State Sponsorship invitation recently for Accountants General with the point 65+5?

Thank you!


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

I hope if NSW invite accountant with 65+5 in this FY, with 7 in each.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

I have above 65 in all in PTE, that is equivalent to 7 band in IELTS.



viv31085 said:


> Manish and Sush,
> 
> Looks like NSW is only inviting ICT BA with 7 bands in each module IELTS


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

17th round report for 189 is out.

They have started calling accountants with 65 points whereas BA's with 60 points are considered however they have a long queue. Software Engineer 2613 have completed the prorata to 12 Dec 2015.


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/17-february-2016-round-results


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello Andryx/DJ dollar

Is there any hope for 55+5 pointers this friday?
As per their 2500 places quoata the are forced to send invitations i think?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello Andryx/DJ dollar Is there any hope for 55+5 pointers this friday? As per their 2500 places quoata the are forced to send invitations i think?


They will, and i am sure really soon.


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi mates,
Any Developer Programmer who has got invite @ 55+5 Points...I m waiting since aug 2015
Age=25
Exp=15
Degree=15
English=competent
still waiting.......


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi mates,
Any Developer Programmer who has got invite @ 55+5 Points...I m waiting since aug 2015
Age=25
Exp=15
Degree=15
English=competent
still waiting.......


----------



## kaktus (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi guys,

Just wanna share some information.

I received the invitation from NSW on 29/01/2016, and I submitted the NSW application on 03/02/2016. Today I just got an email from NSW to request for more information. My SRN is 772x, so from my personal experience the estimated processing time for NSW sponsorship is around 20 days.

Cheers.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

kaktus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanna share some information.
> 
> ...


What is the info that they ask you? Is it in the checklist on NSW website?


----------



## jay_endra (Jan 5, 2014)

kaktus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanna share some information.
> 
> ...



My timeline exact matches with yours, but I haven't heard anything from NSW yet. May I know what additional information they asked u?


----------



## yogeshwar sharma (Feb 2, 2016)

perham said:


> Hi, I hope this Thursday or Friday is turn for electrical and mechanical engineers with 55+5


Hi Frd

I submitted EOI in aug'15(263111)....Do u have any idea....when NSW send the invitation..


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

yogeshwar sharma said:


> Hi Frd
> 
> I submitted EOI in aug'15(263111)....Do u have any idea....when NSW send the invitation..


What is your point calculation details..


----------



## Vtalev (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi there ? Im new here and I want to know is there any hope for business analyst. I have logged my EOI on 05.01.2016
Age=25
Edu=15
PTE=10
Aus edu=5
So it is 55+5
Still waiting please is there someone like me. How long it will take to get invitation. 
Thanks


----------



## yogeshwar sharma (Feb 2, 2016)

skharoon said:


> What is your point calculation details..


Age: 30
Competent English:0
Exp: 10
Qualification: 15

total:55 
5 points from states..


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Anyone received an invite recently for 262113 with 60+5 points?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

vivsontime said:


> Anyone received an invite recently for 262113 with 60+5 points?


break down your point pls


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> break down your point pls


Age 30
Education :15
PTE: 10
Experience 5
Claiming 5 for NSW state sponsorship...


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

vivsontime said:


> Age 30
> Education :15
> PTE: 10
> Experience 5
> Claiming 5 for NSW state sponsorship...


Actually We do not know why NSW not invite 60+5 pointer as well,
As I seen you are waiting since dec 2015 to till date almost two months ,
Do not when they will invite ,as they have still pending 2500 invite as per 17/02/2016 dibp site,

have you any idea ?


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Actually We do not know why NSW not invite 60+5 pointer as well,
> As I seen you are waiting since dec 2015 to till date almost two months ,
> Do not when they will invite ,as they have still pending 2500 invite as per 17/02/2016 dibp site,
> 
> have you any idea ?


Not much..One of the forum member got invite with 65+5 points that too within 1 week..

May be my case, I just have to wait longer...:juggle:


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi 
I have submited EOI WITH 55+5 NSW, WAITING FOR NSW INVITE FOR APPLY STATE NOMINATION ? Can anyone advice me when will NSW SEND ME MAIL TO APPLY FOR STATE NOMINATION?


----------



## gringooh (Jan 16, 2016)

kaktus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanna share some information.
> 
> ...


Is procesing time realy 20 days? On their site it is stated that it could be up to 12 weeks.


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey Hi Umashankar,

Me too sailing in the same boat and requires help with regards to ACS renew. 

My ACS expires in April 2016. I have certain queries
1) I will need to reapply like a fresh application with reference to old application (confirmed)
2) When should I apply latest, how long does it take these days for assessment (This days I have seen outcome coming in 20-30 days. However, official site quote 12 weeks, your views on this please)
3) Will i be required to take new reference letters from my previous organisations or the same will do, what if I had taken reference letters (notarized) from work colleagues (This is the main pain point)
4) Last time I got an positive assessment with bachelors degree and work exp after jan 2009. This time I Will add details of my current work exp as well. Will it add to the same. 

5) Any word of caution, do i need to be cautious about.


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey me too with 60+5(NSW), EOI date 18tH oct 2015.. no invite as of now


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

jegan007 said:


> is it true!! I have submitted my NSW EOI for ICT BA three months ago. Do i get chance?


Hey me too sailing in the same boat, ICT BA, with around 7 recognized years of exp. IELTS 7+ in all modules. Points 60..+5 if NSW nominates me.. still no nomination. EOI date 18th OCT 2015:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## gringooh (Jan 16, 2016)

Can Eoi be somehow paused, not to get invitation for a month and after a month to continue where it was stoped? What are the implication of That?


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

gringooh said:


> kaktus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Hi
My SRN is 797x and I applied for the nomination in 11 feb. Does the nomination gets approved by queue, as in first apply first approved basis; or it has other criteria/preferences?
I'd really appreciate the experts' opinion on this. 
Thanks.


----------



## vnaysharma (Jan 13, 2016)

umashanker said:


> Hi
> I have submited EOI WITH 55+5 NSW, WAITING FOR NSW INVITE FOR APPLY STATE NOMINATION ? Can anyone advice me when will NSW SEND ME MAIL TO APPLY FOR STATE NOMINATION?


There are no definite timelines. We had applied for 190 with 55+5 points back in August, still no response . I withdrew my 190 application after I got my 189 last week. 

Just be positive and hope for the best.

Good Luck.


----------



## kaktus (Jan 2, 2016)

osteo80 said:


> What is the info that they ask you? Is it in the checklist on NSW website?





jay_endra said:


> My timeline exact matches with yours, but I haven't heard anything from NSW yet. May I know what additional information they asked u?




I attached the wrong file for my skill assessment lol. So the CO just asked me to email them the correct file haha.


----------



## kaktus (Jan 2, 2016)

gringooh said:


> Is procesing time realy 20 days? On their site it is stated that it could be up to 12 weeks.


I know the official processing time mentioned on their website is 12 weeks, but from my experience (and I also followed several members' status on Expat), recently the processing time is around 20 days.


----------



## kaktus (Jan 2, 2016)

Tab123 said:


> Hi
> My SRN is 797x and I applied for the nomination in 11 feb. Does the nomination gets approved by queue, as in first apply first approved basis; or it has other criteria/preferences?
> I'd really appreciate the experts' opinion on this.
> Thanks.


Hi,

I really don't know. NSW doesn't mention about their processing criteria or preferences on their website. I think they only mention that the official processing time is around 12 weeks and the processing time for different occupations may vary, but it doesn't say which ones are going to be processed first. 

So I just share some information about my nomination process and hope it would help others to estimate their processing time .


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

kaktus said:


> Tab123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thanks, I guess I'll just have to wait and see  
Btw, what additional information did they ask from you?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello mates,
The coming Friday may for 55 pointers engineers.The chances r very high.NSW have to invite them to fill quota.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello mates,
> The coming Friday may for 55 pointers engineers.The chances r very high.NSW have to invite them to fill quota.


is there any authentic news source of this or it is just your prediction....


----------



## hariprakash (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I have submitted EOI(NSW 190) on 6th Jan 2016 with 55+5 points under software engineer(261313), when can I expect the invitation, and the current trend of the NSW invitation.

Age=30
Education=15
Experience=10
State=5

55+5

Thanks


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

anyone who got approval from NSW today.

i got invitation on 29 jan 2016. submitted documents on 7-Feb-2016. still waiting for approval.

occupation internal auditor!!


----------



## sam123456789 (Nov 24, 2015)

umair shahid said:


> anyone who got approval from NSW today.
> 
> i got invitation on 29 jan 2016. submitted documents on 7-Feb-2016. still waiting for approval.
> 
> occupation internal auditor!!



What is your points breakdown?


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

sam123456789 said:


> What is your points breakdown?


age 30
qualif 15
ielts 10
exp 5
ss 5
total 65


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

*CPA Assessment Time*

Hi,

Can you please tell me in how many days generally CPA gives the assessment result.

Regards


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

hariprakash said:


> Hi guys,
> I have submitted EOI(NSW 190) on 6th Jan 2016 with 55+5 points under software engineer(261313), when can I expect the invitation, and the current trend of the NSW invitation.
> 
> Age=30
> ...


there are long queue dear,
and main thing there is no specific criteria for NSW invite its magic so wait ........


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Hi ,

I have 55+5 points and i applied for 190 NSW against 261313(Software Engineer) effective date is 7th Oct 2015.Any guess if i can get Invitation before July?See my points break down below.

Also,recently i have got new passport due to expiry.Do i need to update in Skillselect.

Please suggest as how to update my details.

Age:25
Edu:15
Exp:05
Eng:10(PTE-A)
SS :05


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello Guys,

Recently Canberra has release updated occupation list for 190 visa and lots of occupations had been removed and majorly ICT occupations.Will It have effect on other states as well specifically NSW. 
Another thing i wanted to ask was what if NSW quota has been reached what will happen to candidates who didnt get invite in that quota will they be moved to next cycle ?

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Guys, what states are sponsoring accountants at the moment?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini yar when 55 pointers engineering technologist will be invited? kindly call any Australian immigration person or get a clue from the best mara agent in your area.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> Swarnjeet Saini yar when 55 pointers engineering technologist will be invited? kindly call any Australian immigration person or get a clue from the best mara agent in your area.


Hlo kaazme,
I have discussed with no. Of agents but nobody gives me surity bout invitation.I always try to motivate everyone and myself but I m very frustrated from my soul and waiting for invitation from NSW.


----------



## alam1976 (Jul 11, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hlo kaazme,
> I have discussed with no. Of agents but nobody gives me surity bout invitation.I always try to motivate everyone and myself but I m very frustrated from my soul and waiting for invitation from NSW.


Swarnjeet Saini don't frustrate,you have hope that after some months your point will increase but for my case I will lose 10 point at 1st may 2016 ,my total will be 45+5 then.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Any invitations today or still nothing from NSW.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi All,

If we submit EOI for 261313 with 60+5 points when can we expect invitation?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Today and tomorrow surely nsw will send the invite...as last unvite was before 2 week. Nsw send invite alternet week. But days r not fixed.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Can someone please respond.

Hi All,

If we submit EOI for 261313 with 60+5 points when can we expect invitation?


Thanks.


----------



## Harsha_8604 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi people,

Good day! I have received an invite from NSW today for 261311 - with 80 points.

I have put EOI for 189 with 75 points and 190 with 80 points.

The EOI for 190 says, its valid only for 14 days. What do you people suggest? Do you think i should wait till 9th march ? 

Thank you!
H.


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Accountant 190*

I bring hope for everyone. Just got 190 invite. 65 points. Don't think I should wait for 189. Details to follow later. Thanks and Cheer up. Stay Positive.


----------



## Harsha_8604 (Feb 1, 2016)

sandeep3004 said:


> I bring hope for everyone. Just got 190 invite. 65 points. Don't think I should wait for 189. Details to follow later. Thanks and Cheer up. Stay Positive.


Hi Sandeep,

Congrats! Can we opt for either 190 or 189 as per the invite ?

I got an invite today for 190 and for 189 i do have 75 points. 261311 - is my code ? 

what do you suggest ? 

Thanks
H


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Good day! I have received an invite from NSW today for 261311 - with 80 points.
> 
> ...


Man 75 points why you even applied for 190???


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

sandeep3004 said:


> I bring hope for everyone. Just got 190 invite. 65 points. Don't think I should wait for 189. Details to follow later. Thanks and Cheer up. Stay Positive.


If its 60+5 then you have tough chance of getting 189 invite. But still if your 14 days do not expire till then you can give it a try.


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

anyone got approval today?

i am waiting for approval from nsw as i got invite on 29 jan and submitted documents on 7 feb


----------



## Harsha_8604 (Feb 1, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> Man 75 points why you even applied for 190???


I had put my invite for NSW in sep-15 with 60 points. Last sunday, I updated it and added 189 points.

I just left the 190 points as i had a question on 189 - because i once had a visa rejection for over claiming the points in 2014.

What do you suggest now brother ? 

Thanks
H


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> If its 60+5 then you have tough chance of getting 189 invite. But still if your 14 days do not expire till then you can give it a try.


Hi Sandeep, 
Your occupation code and DOE?


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> Your occupation code and DOE?


Sorry but forgot to congratulate you! Best of luck.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Any 261313 invitations today?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

sandeep3004 said:


> I bring hope for everyone. Just got 190 invite. 65 points. Don't think I should wait for 189. Details to follow later. Thanks and Cheer up. Stay Positive.


Better to push through with that 190 invitation. I dont think you could get 189 invitation for this FY with 65 points.


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi people, Good day! I have received an invite from NSW today for 261311 - with 80 points. I have put EOI for 189 with 75 points and 190 with 80 points. The EOI for 190 says, its valid only for 14 days. What do you people suggest? Do you think i should wait till 9th march ? Thank you! H.


Waiting for next 189 round and surely you will be invited. With 75 points, why 190?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ashotofhails (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi all,

Quick question - Does it help your NSW nomination application if you include an employment offer letter in NSW you received that you are about to start?

Thank you!


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Guys i just received invite from NSW please guide me what steps should i do next? do we have to submitt PCC when i accept invite coz i haven't got the PCC from UK yet, i am in pakistan at the moment, please help.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Guys we have to upload CV with application after nomination, i have like 4 years experience in my cv but since all of it was pre qualification i havent claimed any points nor shown any experience in my EOI, should i include this experience in my EOI or not?


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

Halleluyah woke up and saw an invitation to apply for nomination from nsw. Occupation is accountant general points 65+ 5 points doe 9/12/15.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ashotofhails said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick question - Does it help your NSW nomination application if you include an employment offer letter in NSW you received that you are about to start?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes it helps to expedite the nomination approval. Try to email nsw and tell them your situation.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

Well congrats to those who received the invitation email today. Still NSW is interested in Thursdays and Fridays only... I just wish others to be invited in the next round, which could be a week later or two


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys i just received invite from NSW please guide me what steps should i do next? do we have to submitt PCC when i accept invite coz i haven't got the PCC from UK yet, i am in pakistan at the moment, please help.


For NSW invite, no need to submit PCC.
You only submit PCC when you apply for 190 visa (after NSW approves your nomination).
But if you want to make the process faster for your 190 visa, you can start the PCC process now since it'll take a while. 
I know since I also needed PCC from UK.


----------



## biomedicalengineer (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi everyone

i have been a silent reader for last one year, and happy to share good news especially to 55 point engineers. i have been invited for 190 nsw just got the email now. Thanks to all the who people who are helping others with the good information and statistics to get their hopes high. 

Anzsco code: 233913 Biomedical engineer
eoi submitted: 11/08/2015
190 nsw : 55+5


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

biomedicalengineer said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> i have been a silent reader for last one year, and happy to share good news especially to 55 point engineers. i have been invited for 190 nsw just got the email now. Thanks to all the who people who are helping others with the good information and statistics to get their hopes high.
> 
> ...


Finally,,they are looking at Engineers! such good news for all the 55+5 Engineers who have been waiting for a bloody long time.


----------



## biomedicalengineer (Jan 31, 2016)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Finally,,they are looking at Engineers! such good news for all the 55+5 Engineers who have been waiting for a bloody long time.


hell yeah i had to wait for more than 6 months.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Got the invitation just an hour ago. Can somebody here guide me what's next in store for me?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys we have to upload CV with application after nomination, i have like 4 years experience in my cv but since all of it was pre qualification i havent claimed any points nor shown any experience in my EOI, should i include this experience in my EOI or not?


You don't need pcc when you apply for nomination. Also, don't worry about CV if you are not claiming points for experience. You still need to send it though,


----------



## mike04 (Aug 21, 2015)

was a long wait!! finally got invited for s190 nsw what are things to keep in mind while applying? experienced guys .... looking forward for your guidance!!


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

biomedicalengineer said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> i have been a silent reader for last one year, and happy to share good news especially to 55 point engineers. i have been invited for 190 nsw just got the email now. Thanks to all the who people who are helping others with the good information and statistics to get their hopes high.
> 
> ...


your occupation is unique thats why they invited you with 55 points.pray for us


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys i just received invite from NSW please guide me what steps should i do next? do we have to submitt PCC when i accept invite coz i haven't got the PCC from UK yet, i am in pakistan at the moment, please help.


your occupation and points break down??


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

OZbeckons said:


> For NSW invite, no need to submit PCC.
> You only submit PCC when you apply for 190 visa (after NSW approves your nomination).
> But if you want to make the process faster for your 190 visa, you can start the PCC process now since it'll take a while.
> I know since I also needed PCC from UK.


Thanks i'll get right on it, secondly what type of education documents do we need to submit? i am an accountant ACCA, i have got ACCA transcripts and all but since this qualification is not taught in universities but rather privately in colleges do we need college letters or something as well? or just transcripts etc would suffic?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

kaazme said:


> your occupation and points break down??


Accountant 65 points,
Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 20


----------



## biomedicalengineer (Jan 31, 2016)

kaazme said:


> your occupation and points break down??


Hey kaazme your code is also in anzsco 2339 as Engineering Technologist, So keep your hopes high your turn is coming sooner than you think:fingerscrossed:.


ANZSCO Code: 233913(Biomedical Engineer)
Age: 30
Ielts: 10
Education: 15
Work Experience: 0
State sponsorship: 5
Total: 55+5
EOI Submitted: 11/08/2015
190 NSW Invitation: 25/02/2016:second:


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Omg I hope this means I will get invited tomorrow. I know they are still inviting my occupation, just not sure how many 65 external auditors are in front of me. I just told my job I quit


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Sorry posted by mistake

Regards


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

biomedicalengineer said:


> Hey kaazme your code is also in anzsco 2339 as Engineering Technologist, So keep your hopes high your turn is coming sooner than you think:fingerscrossed:.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233913(Biomedical Engineer)
> ...


just the difference of 1. your is 13 and our 14. i am quite hopeful in March.


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

I have 75 points. External Auditor. I trust we shall all make it Aurora. Just keep hope and faith alive


----------



## mgfg (Jan 16, 2016)

70 pts external auditor here. Hopefully we all get invited


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Don't want to ruin anyone' hopes but I think 55 pointer chemical engineers, mechanical engineers and engineering technologists and quite a few engineering occupations as well will never be invited if you look realistically. I mean civil engineers and unique engineering occupations like biomedical engineering has always been invited even before the current system when you look at previous data and chart or any forum. But there is not a single data or info inanywhere indicates that people who belongs to engineering occupations that i just mentioned gets invited based on 55 points. Sure if you apply with 60 or 65 points ( which you shouldnt as they can easily get 189 visa) you will be invited regardless of your engineering branch. But it is obvious to me that NSW does not need many engineers and considerable amount of engineering applicants with 55 points will never be invited. I sincerely hope I am wrong as I am waiting invitation as a chemical engineer since last September.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invite!

Please add/update your details on the tracker


----------



## ashu0729 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi BiomedicalEnginner

I am a software engineer 261313 and applied for NSW SS on 27th July 2015 . however i hvnt hesrd back from them till date.

with your update i feel positive that 55+5 pointers are being invited. 

Do you think i should email them and ask for an update on my profile ? Kindly let me know


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ashu0729 said:


> Hi BiomedicalEnginner I am a software engineer 261313 and applied for NSW SS on 27th July 2015 . however i hvnt hesrd back from them till date. with your update i feel positive that 55+5 pointers are being invited. Do you think i should email them and ask for an update on my profile ? Kindly let me know


 55 pointers will be invited. There is no way NSW will waste their quota and leave it unfulfilled.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

60 + 5 external auditor.. I hope we all get it soon.


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys i just received invite from NSW please guide me what steps should i do next? do we have to submitt PCC when i accept invite coz i haven't got the PCC from UK yet, i am in pakistan at the moment, please help.


Hi Tinkerbell1,

can you provide your ANZSCO, EOI date and points breakup..

Thanks


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi Tinkerbell1,
> 
> can you provide your ANZSCO, EOI date and points breakup..
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
The profession is Accountant,
total points 65+5
Age:30
Education: 15
English: 20
EOI submitted on 9th Feb 2016.


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Congratulations Dear!


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Guys we have to upload CV with application after nomination, i have like 4 years experience in my cv but since all of it was pre qualification i havent claimed any points nor shown any experience in my EOI, should i include this experience in my EOI or not?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> Better to push through with that 190 invitation. I dont think you could get 189 invitation for this FY with 65 points.



except pro data occupation all of have chance to get 189 this fin year with 60,65,and above points dear,,,,,,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys we have to upload CV with application after nomination, i have like 4 years experience in my cv but since all of it was pre qualification i havent claimed any points nor shown any experience in my EOI, should i include this experience in my EOI or not?


Cv is required.

Regardless if you claim points or not.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Cv is required.
> 
> Regardless if you claim points or not.


yes i understand that, but do i need to show my work history on my cv?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> yes i understand that, but do i need to show my work history on my cv?


You can show it in your EOI as not relevant. 

You dont need to show any evidence of it. 

But CV should list your work history.


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

biomedicalengineer said:


> hell yeah i had to wait for more than 6 months.


Congrats bro.....Please share your point breakdown....


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> except pro data occupation all of have chance to get 189 this fin year with 60,65,and above points dear,,,,,,


She is an accountant and a lot of 65 pointers are still on queue and other higher pointers will eventually submit or update their EOIs. Also, the quota for accountants is almost filled up.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

No software engineer INV as of now ?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Harsha_8604 said:


> I had put my invite for NSW in sep-15 with 60 points. Last sunday, I updated it and added 189 points.
> 
> I just left the 190 points as i had a question on 189 - because i once had a visa rejection for over claiming the points in 2014.
> 
> ...


If you overclaim points your visa will be rejected even if it is 190. I hope you know the acs rule for experience this time. And go for 189. Save your 300 AUD. Wait until next round.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Omg I hope this means I will get invited tomorrow. I know they are still inviting my occupation, just not sure how many 65 external auditors are in front of me. I just told my job I quit


Good luck man. From what I have noticed they have invited 65 pointers with superior English. I guess the next turn would be of 65 pointers with proficient English. But I am not sure when and how many invites they will send. But accountants in general got very positive news today. Lots of people are invited today. I am guessing 200-300 accountants.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I am here to tell you guys that I haven't received NSW 190 invitation yet.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> just the difference of 1. your is 13 and our 14. i am quite hopeful in March.


Hello kaazme,
As u know we apply eoi almost same day as a Engg technologist.
Age-30
English- competent
Degree-15
Experience-10
Me too expect invitation in march like u or not?


----------



## biomedicalengineer (Jan 31, 2016)

ashu0729 said:


> Hi BiomedicalEnginner
> 
> I am a software engineer 261313 and applied for NSW SS on 27th July 2015 . however i hvnt hesrd back from them till date.
> 
> ...



hi ashu 

I would not recommend you to email them, being patience is the best thing you can do. If you think you can improve your points try that and wait for that magical email.


----------



## Ashwani (Feb 8, 2016)

I filed my EOI on 21/9/2015 for NSW under Subclass 190 in Computer Network and System Engineer having ANZSCO Code 263111. With 55+5 points and Language Ability Competent IELTS L=7 R=6 W=6 S=6 and Overall 6.5 along with 12 years of Experience. 

What r the chances of getting State Nomination??


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

lugia1 said:


> Don't want to ruin anyone' hopes but I think 55 pointer chemical engineers, mechanical engineers and engineering technologists and quite a few engineering occupations as well will never be invited if you look realistically. I mean civil engineers and unique engineering occupations like biomedical engineering has always been invited even before the current system when you look at previous data and chart or any forum. But there is not a single data or info inanywhere indicates that people who belongs to engineering occupations that i just mentioned gets invited based on 55 points. Sure if you apply with 60 or 65 points ( which you shouldnt as they can easily get 189 visa) you will be invited regardless of your engineering branch. But it is obvious to me that NSW does not need many engineers and considerable amount of engineering applicants with 55 points will never be invited. I sincerely hope I am wrong as I am waiting invitation as a chemical engineer since last September.


I request all aspirants of above occupations - please write mail to NSW and tell them to remove these occupations from their SOL. 
NSW should not do KLPD with us.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> I request all aspirants of above occupations - please write mail to NSW and tell them to remove these occupations from their SOL.
> NSW should not do KLPD with us.


NSW is inviting people who have already good chance for SC189 overlooking all 55 pointers who really need 5 point from the state. If this is the reality, them what is the meaning of State nomination SC190. Also, they always have tendency to take time and wait for the higher pointers. As a consequence, 55 pointers are suffering since long time, some people are even waiting since middle of 2014. What a painful for them only they know. I think it can easily be settled, if NSW invites people in normal speed rather than passing time for making scopes for the high pointers.

It is better to declare by the NSW that they do not need 55 pointers, so that atleast we can be free from the mental stress as well as unfollow from the nomination process.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> I have 75 points. External Auditor. I trust we shall all make it Aurora. Just keep hope and faith alive


In the accountants thread someone said their friend got invited as an external auditor yesterday. I think you can expect something today. Did you check your junk/spam?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> Good luck man. From what I have noticed they have invited 65 pointers with superior English. I guess the next turn would be of 65 pointers with proficient English. But I am not sure when and how many invites they will send. But accountants in general got very positive news today. Lots of people are invited today. I am guessing 200-300 accountants.


Thank you...I am hoping to get invited under external auditor which hopefully means I won't have to wait much longer. I don't know if there is any hope if I get reassessed under accounting. I turn 25 in June and will get another 5 points but I'm guessing most if not all invites will have been issued then.


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

hi everyone! i got NSW invitation to apply today. I have a question though, I was already invited to apply by Riverina NSW, 489 Visa.

I was planning to lodge it next week. But since I have been invited by NSW for 190 visa, do you think I should go for it or stick with the 489 visa?

Also, can I use my medicals for 489 visa in the 190 visa application when we get approved and invited to apply for visa?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

alexamarie17 said:


> hi everyone! i got NSW invitation to apply today. I have a question though, I was already invited to apply by Riverina NSW, 489 Visa.
> 
> I was planning to lodge it next week. But since I have been invited by NSW for 190 visa, do you think I should go for it or stick with the 489 visa?
> 
> Also, can I use my medicals for 489 visa in the 190 visa application when we get approved and invited to apply for visa?


Congrats on your invite kabayan! Go for 190 as this is a PR visa unlike 489. As for the medical, you can indicate during visa lodgement that you have undergone a medical exam by providing your HAP ID. It is up to the CO if that would be acceptable or he will request for a new one.


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you! Hoping for an approval soon, sent the documents to NSW today


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

*NSW approval*

Guys,

Got NSW approval today. Took about 27 days after I applied. I have updated the tracker. 

Now off to Visa application. Wish good luck to all who are waiting for the invite and approval.


----------



## ashu0729 (Jun 11, 2015)

biomedicalengineer said:


> hi ashu
> 
> I would not recommend you to email them, being patience is the best thing you can do. If you think you can improve your points try that and wait for that magical email.


I am in a fix biomedicalengineer.

My ACS (skill assessment) will expire in July.
And i would really like to be in the pool before that . 
Can i expect something before july this year ?


----------



## Nikhilpatel (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Arpan Patel,

Hope that your prediction will turn into reality.


----------



## suman92 (Oct 21, 2015)

snb said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got NSW approval today. Took about 27 days after I applied. I have updated the tracker.
> 
> Now off to Visa application. Wish good luck to all who are waiting for the invite and approval.


when did you applied for NSW approval....


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

suman92 said:


> when did you applied for NSW approval....


I had applied on 31st Jan 2016 for approval


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

kaazme said:


> my dear friend andrey,
> 
> i am coming back on this forum after a bit of time. please tell me what is the situation for 55 pointers like me? advance thanks


hi there! I applied on the same date you did with 55 points as well.
But that EOI was cancelled since I got ITA for 489 visa in Skillselect last Feb 11. 

I made another EOI on Feb 11 for NSW nomination 190 visa and I got invited yesterday.

I'm a bit confused how it took me 2 weeks to get an invite compared to my EOI submitted 4 months ago. Maybe there are backlogs from last year's EOI applications compared to recent ones? Not so sure..

Still thankful though, will proceed with 190 visa and cancel 489 visa.

Hoping for your invitation soon!


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi!! many congrats @SNB!!

at what time according to indian standard time u got an approval?

i am also waiting for approval. got invitation on 29 jan, applied on 7-feb and still waiting for
approval.

can u pls tell mew one thing that after receiving approval does ur status of EOI change instantly ?? i mean after how much time does the status of EOI change from submitted to something else??


----------



## suman92 (Oct 21, 2015)

snb said:


> I had applied on 31st Jan 2016 for approval


I have applied in 4th feb, but still waiting for approval...


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

umair shahid said:


> Hi!! many congrats @SNB!!
> 
> at what time according to indian standard time u got an approval?
> 
> ...


Hello Umair,

I received e-mail from [email protected] at 6.43 am IST. I checked SkillSelect around 7.40 am and the status was changed to "Invited" . 
I got another e-mail from SkillSelect 9.26 am informing about the visa invitation


----------



## agiri (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi 

I have applied through a consultant. If I need to check my EOI status for NSW, can u share the link where I can login and check.






umair shahid said:


> Hi!! many congrats @SNB!!
> 
> at what time according to indian standard time u got an approval?
> 
> ...


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

agiri said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied through a consultant. If I need to check my EOI status for NSW, can u share the link where I can login and check.


Guys any 55pts got any invite from NSW. They said they will start sending invites more quickly compared to the past.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> just the difference of 1. your is 13 and our 14. i am quite hopeful in March.


Hello kaazme,
As u know we apply eoi almost same day as a Engg technologist.
Age-30
English- competent
Degree-15
Experience-10
Me too expect invitation in march like u or not?


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi All,
I applied for NSW SS on 30-Jan-2016 and yesterday I got invite from NSW. I had also applied for 189 visa as I have total 60 points in second week of Jan, but didn't get invitation yet. 
can anyone please tell if I accept NSW invitation, then will they cancel my 189 invitation as my chances are good for getting invitation in next invitation round. 
Please suggest me on this?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

gurpreetaus said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for NSW SS on 30-Jan-2016 and yesterday I got invite from NSW. I had also applied for 189 visa as I have total 60 points in second week of Jan, but didn't get invitation yet.
> can anyone please tell if I accept NSW invitation, then will they cancel my 189 invitation as my chances are good for getting invitation in next invitation round.
> Please suggest me on this?
> Thanks in advance.


Well, for NSW, you need to get nomination approval first before applying for 190 visa. 
After you apply for 190, the status of your 189 EOI will no longer be active.
If you prefer 189, do not accept NSW invite since it'll cost you $300.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

OZbeckons said:


> Well, for NSW, you need to get nomination approval first before applying for 190 visa.
> After you apply for 190, the status of your 189 EOI will no longer be active.
> If you prefer 189, do not accept NSW invite since it'll cost you $300.


Thanks for reply. But suppose if I accept this invitation and pay the $300 fee, and got the invitation approval but didn't apply for 190 visa, then also my 189 EOI will be active or not?


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*Invitaiton*

Hey anybody from the below list:
261313 60 15/12/2015 maxibawa
261313 60 18/12/2015 malbuquerque306
261313 60 31/12/2015 hemaa
261312 60 5/1/2016 Eagle471
261313 60 13/1/2016 Steiger
261313 60 21/1/2016 Niks2088
261313 60 1/2/2016 chzaib
261311 60 2/2/2016 manc0108
261311 60 19/1/2016 pinkyg
261312 60 11/01/2016 Happyforever
261312 60 13/02/2016 vivz
261313 60 10/02/2016 jairichi's spouse

261312 60 28/1/16 xuantran84
261312 15/1/16 AdrinoGalsso


How come gurpreetaus got it he/she is telling that 30/01/16 and 261313 with point 60+5 ss


----------



## sankaur (Jul 8, 2014)

gurpreetaus said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for NSW SS on 30-Jan-2016 and yesterday I got invite from NSW. I had also applied for 189 visa as I have total 60 points in second week of Jan, but didn't get invitation yet.
> can anyone please tell if I accept NSW invitation, then will they cancel my 189 invitation as my chances are good for getting invitation in next invitation round.
> Please suggest me on this?
> Thanks in advance.


Hello gurpreetaus

I think you should go ahead with 190,as its 3 or 4 months left for this financial year,so if the ceiling is met for partivular stream they will stop sending 189 invite for that particular one.....
if you think you have very bright chance of getting 189 invite in 2 or 3 rounds you can wait but depends on you ...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

sfaridi said:


> agiri said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Who told u about faster invite?


----------



## OZbeckons (Dec 7, 2015)

gurpreetaus said:


> Thanks for reply. But suppose if I accept this invitation and pay the $300 fee, and got the invitation approval but didn't apply for 190 visa, then also my 189 EOI will be active or not?


Depends on whether you have 1 EOI for both 190 and 189 or two separate EOIs.
If you have separate EOIs, your 189 EOI remains active until you withdraw it yourself.


----------



## nswexpat (Apr 28, 2015)

This ambiguous selection of 55 pointers, once a civil engineer next a biomedical and then I do know what, makes me feel not all 55 pointers with occupations in SOL would be invited, - electrical, mechanical, chemical, petroluem - engineers have been neglected by NSW for a reason. If they are not to be selected why not stating that clearly on NSW website so that people can focus on other factors to get points. Wait continues, over a year for me.


----------



## skyIsTheLimit07 (May 29, 2014)

Hi All,
I have submitted 190 application on 25th feb, 2016 for 261313 (software engineer). I have got 55 points and have selected NSW as state sponsorship. Any one got NSW state sponsorship recently with 55 points ? Please share the details. 
I am an electronics and communication engineer with 4 years of exp. recognized by ACS. Thanks a lot


----------



## mike04 (Aug 21, 2015)

Guys!!
I am trying to submit my NSW application but little confused on resume/cv. What should be my focus while writing CV/resume? Furthermore, If i mention my experience in CV (for which I am not claiming any point), should I send scanned copy of my experience letter? OR should I just send colored scanned copies of documents which directly relates to my claimed points?

Thank u!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mike04 said:


> Guys!! I am trying to submit my NSW application but little confused on resume/cv. What should be my focus while writing CV/resume? Furthermore, If i mention my experience in CV (for which I am not claiming any point), should I send scanned copy of my experience letter? OR should I just send colored scanned copies of documents which directly relates to my claimed points? Thank u!!



If you don't claim points just submit cv no need for an evidence.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi All....did my medicals on Wednesday....today when I checked View my health assessment...status is "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer." is this normal ?


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Right now on the main page I see 2 links.....my health declaration and visa application....health declaration status shows "Submitted" and there is another option select action "View, Remove & Share"...do I need to do anything ?


----------



## agiri (Jan 27, 2013)

*Need Help*

I have applied through consultant for NSW, if somebody can guide me where I can login and see my status of the application. Kindly help.

Thanks


----------



## jassi12345 (Oct 3, 2015)

*Same situation*

Hi Skyisthelimit07,

I am also in same boat. 261313 and applied NSW SS with 55+5 point. My consultant told me that it took around 2-3 months based on current situation.
lets hope for the best.






skyIsTheLimit07 said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted 190 application on 25th feb, 2016 for 261313 (software engineer). I have got 55 points and have selected NSW as state sponsorship. Any one got NSW state sponsorship recently with 55 points ? Please share the details.
> I am an electronics and communication engineer with 4 years of exp. recognized by ACS. Thanks a lot


----------



## jassi12345 (Oct 3, 2015)

*Check EOI*

Hi,

Search EOI in google and use the log in id and pwd shared by consultant.
You will see all details and points for your application.






agiri said:


> I have applied through consultant for NSW, if somebody can guide me where I can login and see my status of the application. Kindly help.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

So guys what do u reckon, the hardest step in the PR process is getting invite right i mean once u get invitation to apply the rest goes smoothly? Not much chances of visa rejection by DIBP or anything?


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> So guys what do u reckon, the hardest step in the PR process is getting invite right i mean once u get invitation to apply the rest goes smoothly? Not much chances of visa rejection by DIBP or anything?


until you get the visa approval, everything is complicated..😊


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello evwryone.... Any electrical/ electeonic engineer got invitition this week or we have to wait more.... Please update...
And also wanna ask about how many invites NSW sent this week... If anyone know.... Please answer


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> So guys what do u reckon, the hardest step in the PR process is getting invite right i mean once u get invitation to apply the rest goes smoothly? Not much chances of visa rejection by DIBP or anything?


English exam is the hardest)))


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> > So guys what do u reckon, the hardest step in the PR process is getting invite right i mean once u get invitation to apply the rest goes smoothly? Not much chances of visa rejection by DIBP or anything?
> ...


Hi all
What English exam? Do u mean the ielts score? As in achieving the required band?

I've also been waiting for my approval from NSW for 190, applied on 11th feb. Does the nomination approval gets rejected? Also, if approved, does the visa gets rejected later on? I mean isn't the process stages reduce the chances of being rejected on the last stage? Any views experts? 

Ielts: 8.5, 8.5, 8.5, 9
Experience: 9.3 years 
Occupation: illustrator
EOI:10 feb 2016
Nomination:NSW 190 11 feb 2016
Approval: waiting


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi I have applied for state sponsorship 190 with 55+5 points in June 2015 computer networks.Still I dint receive the invite.I see ppl here getting invited after my date.please help me I'm worried.Happen to see the forum just now.It's a very long wait for me


----------



## deepthimudigonda (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi friends

I lodged my EOI for NSW SS on 13th feb 2016. Hoping to get NSW invitation soon.


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

Finally some good news for Systems Administrators. I got the NSW Invitation approved yesterday. Took around 40 days for them to approve. Next medicals, PCC etc


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

AKN said:


> Finally some good news for Systems Administrators. I got the NSW Invitation approved yesterday. Took around 40 days for them to approve. Next medicals, PCC etc


Hi
Can you please share your SRN?


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

72**


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

deepthimudigonda said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I lodged my EOI for NSW SS on 13th feb 2016. Hoping to get NSW invitation soon.


Do you have 60 points with or without state nomination's extra 5 points ?


----------



## jay_endra (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratulation Buddy! 



AKN said:


> Finally some good news for Systems Administrators. I got the NSW Invitation approved yesterday. Took around 40 days for them to approve. Next medicals, PCC etc


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

AKN said:


> Finally some good news for Systems Administrators. I got the NSW Invitation approved yesterday. Took around 40 days for them to approve. Next medicals, PCC etc


Hi AKN,

Congrats and thanks for keeping the hope alive for system administrators...

How much points you had with state nomination points included?


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> Hey anybody from the below list:
> 261313 60 15/12/2015 maxibawa
> 261313 60 18/12/2015 malbuquerque306
> 261313 60 31/12/2015 hemaa
> ...


Add me in here.

261311 60(55+5) 28/12/2015 phpwiz


----------



## Tab123 (Jan 27, 2016)

AKN said:


> 72**


Thank s, mine is 797x. Just trying to figure out if they invite by SRN sequence. ..


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Tab123 said:


> Thank s, mine is 797x. Just trying to figure out if they invite by SRN sequence. ..


They dont approved application based on SRN but allocation to NSW case officers do.


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi guys,
I am a biomedical engineering with 55+5
I logged my EOI ( 13/August/2015)
Do you think I still have a chance to get invitation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

eng_theanat said:


> Hi guys, I am a biomedical engineering with 55+5 I logged my EOI ( 13/August/2015) Do you think I still have a chance to get invitation.


Yea.)


----------



## Kenting (Feb 26, 2016)

My name is Ken Ting and I am newbie here. I have just started doing research about the skilled migration and below are my information regarding the skilled migration.

Could you or anyone here can give me advise on the possibility of getting the PR?


Age: 30
IELTS: W: 7.5, R: 7.5, L: 7.5, S: 6 (studying and practicing now, hope to get 7 in all bands)
Qualification: Bachelor degree in Mechanical Engineering - graduated in 2008 (checked that it is Washington Accord) 
Working experience: 2 years(2008-2010, Assistant engineer in air conditioning company)

Now I have some questions and I wish anyone one of you to help. 

1. If I get all 7 in IELTS，I will have 55points. How do I get the remaining 5 points? State sponsorship? 
2. I have only 2 years of related working experience and it was back in 2010, i know I can not claim any point in work experience. But if I don't claim any point from work experience, do I need to do the skilled work experience assessment of EA in addition to my Bachelor degree recognition by EA(is this called skills assessment?) ?
3. Is it a required to have skilled work experience to apply for the skilled migration?
4. For the state sponsorship, NSW doesn't state the any special requirements other than that my occupation have to be on their list. So does it mean am I eligible to be sponsored?
5. With the 55 points, do I have to wait for a long time to be invited by NSW? anyone know approximately how long do I have to wait according to my case?


Thank you very much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike04 (Aug 21, 2015)

Guys!
While applying for NSW nomination, do i have to send PTE score report through pearsons VUE or the copy of score report that we have with us will suffice?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

mike04 said:


> Guys!
> While applying for NSW nomination, do i have to send PTE score report through pearsons VUE or the copy of score report that we have with us will suffice?


Just attach a copy of the result.


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello guys, I applied for nsw 190 with 65 points 60+5 on 31st oct 2015 as a general accountant(221111) is there any chance that i could ever receive an invite with the points that I have and has any accountant received an invite recently with 60 + 5 points ?


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hi guys I have recently updated my profile to 65+5 due to superior English..will it be sufficient to get nsw nomination for external auditor..or getting assessed as gen accountant has more chances??


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Akon said:


> Hello guys, I applied for nsw 190 with 65 points 60+5 on 31st oct 2015 as a general accountant(221111) is there any chance that i could ever receive an invite with the points that I have and has any accountant received an invite recently with 60 + 5 points ?


Don't know mate.. We are in same boat.. Waiting long time.. Still with hope... Finger crossed...


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

jassi12345 said:


> Hi Skyisthelimit07,
> 
> I am also in same boat. 261313 and applied NSW SS with 55+5 point. My consultant told me that it took around 2-3 months based on current situation.
> lets hope for the best.


When did you apply for NSW Nomination ?


----------



## Vtalev (Feb 23, 2016)

Some business analyst get invite yet


----------



## Keldogga (Jan 14, 2016)

zachishtti said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> kindly help me out to understand the tips and techniques to find the jobs quickly.
> ...



The job market in Adelaide is quite bad right now, many people are made redundant 

You may want to try the old fashion way like hand in your CV directly to the company. I had an interview before by using the same method!  Good Luck!


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

Did SkillSelect Officer got banned or did he delete his account ? I can not see his previous messages


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hi does spouse needs to do ielts if I am not claiming any points for her??


----------



## Harishmajeti (Feb 10, 2016)

Does anyone know about the invitation rounds for 190?? 
I'm not sure how they process this subclass. Normally for 189 subclass there will be a round in every two weeks.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

SOURABH.C said:


> Hi does spouse needs to do ielts if I am not claiming any points for her??


She needs to prove she have functional English which can be through IELTS/PTE/College Studies in English/etc. You can get complete details about how to prove functional English on DIBP website.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Harishmajeti said:


> Does anyone know about the invitation rounds for 190??
> I'm not sure how they process this subclass. Normally for 189 subclass there will be a round in every two weeks.


There are no invitation rounds for 190. People get invitation from respective states throughout the month.


----------



## Harishmajeti (Feb 10, 2016)

funnybond4u said:


> Harishmajeti said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know about the invitation rounds for 190??
> ...



Thankq so much for the reply.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Hi does spouse needs to do ielts if I am not claiming any points for her??


Yes. Ielts band 4.5 or high school headmaster certificate if medium of studies was English


----------



## GoodbyeKorea (Feb 15, 2016)

Guys!

I have received INVITATION from DIBP for 190VIsa lodgement.

Can anybody let me know what documents must be prepared? or anyone direct me to the site on document checklist?

It would be highly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## Vtalev (Feb 23, 2016)

Congrats. Lucky you. You should send all documents that you have claimed points for. Scanned in colour or certified copies of black and white copies of the original documents.


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Guys!
> 
> I have received INVITATION from DIBP for 190VIsa lodgement.
> 
> ...


Congrats ! I submitted these
1. Degree certificate and marks cards [Notarized]
2. ACS report [ My evaluation was done by them]
3. PTE report
4. Passport first and last page copies [ Notarized ]
5. Reference letters from all employers [ Not mandatory ]
6. Resume


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Any Invitations????So far for Engineers with 55 Points???


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Guys!
> 
> I have received INVITATION from DIBP for 190VIsa lodgement.
> 
> ...



Can u pls share the date on which u were invited by NSW and the date u applied ,

pls share ur points breakup and occupation as well


----------



## Gagandsingh (May 14, 2015)

Hi all ,

I submitted my EOI in May 2015(233211-Civil Engg) with points breakup of 55+5 for NSW. 
One of the known person also applied with 55+5 points in Sep 2015 with same occupation(233211-Civil Engg), and today i gt to know that he has received invitation.

Can anyone explain what is the basis of this and on what basis NSW is choosing to send invitation in this case as the only difference in our points breakup was that he has more experience then me but got less in age.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Any BA got the Invite*

Every Fourth or Fifth Day I am writing this question. Sorry for writing the below again.
Any ICT BA with 60 +5 SS points got an invite ?

Regards


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

hi guys,

Just a question; i have 9 years of experience in UAE/Dubai.
if i will apply for VETASSESS assessment, how many years they will consider my experience, since i heard that they are usually deducting from the total experience.


----------



## Kenting (Feb 26, 2016)

Gagandsingh said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I submitted my EOI in May 2015(233211-Civil Engg) with points breakup of 55+5 for NSW.
> One of the known person also applied with 55+5 points in Sep 2015 with same occupation(233211-Civil Engg), and today i gt to know that he has received invitation.
> ...



May we know the IELTS of both of you. Cuz seems NSW also consider this as an important factor.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Every Fourth or Fifth Day I am writing this question. Sorry for writing the below again.
> Any ICT BA with 60 +5 SS points got an invite ?
> 
> Regards


Not sure of the BA's, but I saw in one of the forums an ICT SA with EOI submission date of 28th Aug'15 has got an invite last week


----------



## nishantmid (Dec 9, 2015)

Gagandsingh said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I submitted my EOI in May 2015(233211-Civil Engg) with points breakup of 55+5 for NSW.
> One of the known person also applied with 55+5 points in Sep 2015 with same occupation(233211-Civil Engg), and today i gt to know that he has received invitation.
> ...


Hi,
If 2 persons have same occupation and same points ( as in your case 55+5) then first the IELTS score is checked the higher one is given preference and if IELTS score is also same then experience is taken into account to decide preference.


----------



## Gagandsingh (May 14, 2015)

Kenting said:


> May we know the IELTS of both of you. Cuz seems NSW also consider this as an important factor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know his ielts score brk up but we both got zero points for Ielts,


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi, if quota is filled for 2613xx (IT professionals) in SC189, will NSW still invite 2613xx for SC190?


----------



## Gagandsingh (May 14, 2015)

nishantmid said:


> Hi,
> If 2 persons have same occupation and same points ( as in your case 55+5) then first the IELTS score is checked the higher one is given preference and if IELTS score is also same then experience is taken into account to decide preference.


But this is valid in the case if ur EOI submission date is same, Priority will be given as per ur EOI submission date, if it is same then ur Ielts score and then ur experience, correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

please please someone help me i got invite from NSW, i clicked the link from the email and entered all my information then i uploaded the documents it was showing the documents being uploaded status it went till 76% then it gave error window like connection error or something when i refreshed the window it says the link has been invalidated as it has been accessed too many times pls pls someone help me i only accessed it 2 times why has this happened what would i do now? please help


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

emboon said:


> Hi, if quota is filled for 2613xx (IT professionals) in SC189, will NSW still invite 2613xx for SC190?


Ceiling of 189 and 190 are separated. But after that of 189 is full, high pointers will have to choose 190. I think that is the exact reason why NSW is waiting. They are playing this cat and mouse game with us.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> please please someone help me i got invite from NSW, i clicked the link from the email and entered all my information then i uploaded the documents it was showing the documents being uploaded status it went till 76% then it gave error window like connection error or something when i refreshed the window it says the link has been invalidated as it has been accessed too many times pls pls someone help me i only accessed it 2 times why has this happened what would i do now? please help



Be safety purpose you can shut mail them,
Everything will be clear,
They will send reply to you because you have been invited,
But do not try to open that link many time it has some restrictions dear ,
Lucky man got invited ,
Break down your points and occupation,


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Guys!
> 
> I have received INVITATION from DIBP for 190VIsa lodgement.
> 
> ...


your occupation and points breakdown


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Gagandsingh said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I submitted my EOI in May 2015(233211-Civil Engg) with points breakup of 55+5 for NSW.
> One of the known person also applied with 55+5 points in Sep 2015 with same occupation(233211-Civil Engg), and today i gt to know that he has received invitation.
> ...


really thats a great news, who he is


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

please please someone help me i got invite from NSW, i clicked the link from the email and entered all my information then i uploaded the documents it was showing the documents being uploaded status it went till 76% then it gave error window like connection error or something when i refreshed the window it says the link has been invalidated as it has been accessed too many times pls pls someone help me i only accessed it 2 times why has this happened what would i do now? please help


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

drop an email to NSW and ask them for help


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> drop an email to NSW and ask them for help


Hello Skill Select officer, 
please can u update the chances of getting invite for 55 pointers 261313. Now more 60 and 65 pointers are applying SS. Any guess?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> drop an email to NSW and ask them for help


yes i have sent them email right away what is going to happen to me? am i gonna get ruined just because of internet connection problem? are they not gonna let me to apply now?


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

kraviraj82 said:


> Hello Skill Select officer,
> please can u update the chances of getting invite for 55 pointers 261313. Now more 60 and 65 pointers are applying SS. Any guess?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I agree with what haozidong said:
"Ceiling of 189 and 190 are separated. But after that of 189 is full, high pointers will have to choose 190. I think that is the exact reason why NSW is waiting. They are playing this cat and mouse game with us."
The best situation would happen if 60+ pointers will be cleared in SC189, and NSW starts inviting 55 pointers without any delay; because this delay will cause more 60+ pointers apply for NSW SS again...


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> yes i have sent them email right away what is going to happen to me? am i gonna get ruined just because of internet connection problem? are they not gonna let me to apply now?


Don't panic mate, I know how you feel right now. I'm hopeful that they will solve the issue for you(i.e by sending you a new link). You cannot do anything else right now, just be patient to get their reply. BTW, the link wont be invalidated after 2 times loading, are you really sure it has been invalidated already?


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Don't panic mate, I know how you feel right now. I'm hopeful that they will solve the issue for you(i.e by sending you a new link). You cannot do anything else right now, just be patient to get their reply. BTW, the link wont be invalidated after 2 times loading, are you really sure it has been invalidated already?


Hi SkillSelect Officer. Why did you delete your previous messages ?


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hii SKILLSELECT officer,what are the chances of 65+5 external auditor with superior English for nsw invite??


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

merker said:


> Hi SkillSelect Officer. Why did you delete your previous messages ?


Ask those people who deleted my massages. Seems that they don't want me to be here anymore. I did nothing but trying to help the guys here.If they think I'm doing sth wrong, then OK, they can go ahead...


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Ask those people who deleted my massages. Seems that they don't want me to be here anymore. I did nothing but trying to help the guys here.If they think I'm doing sth wrong, then OK, they can go ahead...


Dear Skill Select.

Please tell me is there really a chance for 55 pointers engineering technologist? if yes probably when


----------



## Gagandsingh (May 14, 2015)

kaazme said:


> really thats a great news, who he is



As i said one of the known person, my Friends friend.
Still waiting for my answer.


----------



## yogeshwar sharma (Feb 2, 2016)

SkillSelect Officer said:


> drop an email to NSW and ask them for help


Hi Officer

I submitted EOI in aug'15 to NSW for SS with 55+5(Age 30,Exp. 10 and qualification 15 and 5 points from states )

do have any idea...when state invites....


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

No one can really say anything about the invitation chances. You can wait 3 more months(until the end of May- we are close to it). If you are not invited by that time, it means that you should shift to your plan B.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

Gagandsingh said:


> As i said one of the known person, my Friends friend.
> Still waiting for my answer.


As you say, both of you are in the same occupation, with the same English point. So its clear that he will be invited earlier than you because of his higher work experience point. what is the question now?
DOE only matters in the case when two applicants have exactly the same point breakdowns (same occupation, same English point, same working experience)


----------



## Vtalev (Feb 23, 2016)

Sush1 said:


> Every Fourth or Fifth Day I am writing this question. Sorry for writing the below again.
> Any ICT BA with 60 +5 SS points got an invite ?
> 
> Regards


I'm same as you ICT BA no invite yet but I've got 55+5. EOI 5.01.2016, PTE above 65 so 10 points, edu 15, age 25 and aus education 5. Hope we will be invited soon. Cheers


----------



## nishantmid (Dec 9, 2015)

*Superior english given preference*



Gagandsingh said:


> But this is valid in the case if ur EOI submission date is same, Priority will be given as per ur EOI submission date, if it is same then ur Ielts score and then ur experience, correct me if i am wrong.


Hi Gagandsingh,

I have read about someone who has EOI date later but Superior English getting invite and others waiting though others have equal points too. So, can say that few days here and there in EOI does not matter if IELTS score is superior.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello kaazme,
When our turn will come?
55+5 engineering technologist
I think wait is endless march month has come.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello kaazme,
> When our turn will come?
> 55+5 engineering technologist
> I think wait is endless march month has come.


you can apply 189 in march, what will happen to us with 190 option only? i can wait till May.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> you can apply 189 in march, what will happen to us with 190 option only? i can wait till May.


No kazme,
My exp will be complete on 12may 2016 .In 189 our cieling has been filled 91%.i have also 190 option till next fiscal year.So, i m waiting invitation frm NSW before may16.but the problem of invitations is make the situation worse.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

please please someone help me i got invite from NSW, i clicked the link from the email and entered all my information then i uploaded the documents it was showing the documents being uploaded status it went till 76% then it gave error window like connection error or something when i refreshed the window it says the link has been invalidated as it has been accessed too many times pls pls someone help me i only accessed it 2 times why has this happened what would i do now? please help


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Send NSW a mail. They will be forwarding you another link.



Tinkerbell1 said:


> please please someone help me i got invite from NSW, i clicked the link from the email and entered all my information then i uploaded the documents it was showing the documents being uploaded status it went till 76% then it gave error window like connection error or something when i refreshed the window it says the link has been invalidated as it has been accessed too many times pls pls someone help me i only accessed it 2 times why has this happened what would i do now? please help


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> please please someone help me i got invite from NSW, i clicked the link from the email and entered all my information then i uploaded the documents it was showing the documents being uploaded status it went till 76% then it gave error window like connection error or something when i refreshed the window it says the link has been invalidated as it has been accessed too many times pls pls someone help me i only accessed it 2 times why has this happened what would i do now? please help


Hi Tinkerbell
Try to be calm, you mentioned that you have sent nsw an email regarding what happened. Be patient as nsw will definitely reply your email. Its abt 11.30 pm in Australia right now and nobody will be in the office to attend to your email. Kindly wait till Australia work hours and you can give them a phone call. Be calm and trust God it will go well.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Send NSW a mail. They will be forwarding you another link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are u sure they will forward me another link? What if they say the link's been accessed too many times so u r done no more invite for u


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> > Send NSW a mail. They will be forwarding you another link.
> ...


Didn't u read the terms n condition? U can just use invite link only for 2 times. If any mistake u have to send another eoi. U can max received 2 times invite. 
Good luck


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Where in the terms of condition is it written that the link can be opened only 2 times??? Theres mentioned that it can be used a number of times but they havent mentioned anything about using it only 2 times


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

My ICICI traveler card payment card getting declined on Immi site....I have loaded it with 3650 AUD and on site says total charges are 3638.88 ...not sure whats wrong....anyone faced this issue...called ICICI bank and they said all active....i even enabled ecom on the ICICI travel card site...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Where in the terms of condition is it written that the link can be opened only 2 times??? Theres mentioned that it can be used a number of times but they havent mentioned anything about using it only 2 times


Everything could not be learn by written words. Some things r there that can be lurn by experience.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just be calm. There is no other option. 
Just try and believe God.



Tinkerbell1 said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> > Send NSW a mail. They will be forwarding you another link.
> ...


----------



## biomedicalengineer (Jan 31, 2016)

eng_theanat said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a biomedical engineering with 55+5
> I logged my EOI ( 13/August/2015)
> Do you think I still have a chance to get invitation.



Hi eng_theanat

You have a good chance invitation in coming round as i was invited and EOI submission date was just two days before you.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Didn't u read the terms n condition? U can just use invite link only for 2 times. If any mistake u have to send another eoi. U can max received 2 times invite.
> Good luck


No. It doesn't say 2 times to start with. It just says the link will expire if you open it too many times.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

No kazme,
My exp will be complete on 12may 2016 .In 189 our cieling has been filled 91%.i have also 190 option till next fiscal year.So, i m waiting invitation frm NSW before may16.but the problem of invitations is make the situation worse


----------



## ashotofhails (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi,

Can you be invited to apply for 190 on Skillselect on a date that is not an official invitation round date (ie. 9th March, 23rd March) ?


----------



## Vtalev (Feb 23, 2016)

ashotofhails said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you be invited to apply for 190 on Skillselect on a date that is not an official invitation round date (ie. 9th March, 23rd March) ?


I think yes you can because they invite separate for 190.


----------



## ashotofhails (Nov 23, 2015)

Vtalev said:


> I think yes you can because they invite separate for 190.


Hi Vtalev, thanks for the reply. Does this mean 190 is not part of the occupation ceiling or the cut-offs?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> No kazme,
> My exp will be complete on 12may 2016 .In 189 our cieling has been filled 91%.i have also 190 option till next fiscal year.So, i m waiting invitation frm NSW before may16.but the problem of invitations is make the situation worse


before you said that experience will be completed in march now you saying May. Dont worry be hopeful to be invited this month. I am just waiting for NSW to get speed up for 4000 invitations.


----------



## Gagandsingh (May 14, 2015)

nishantmid said:


> Hi Gagandsingh,
> 
> I have read about someone who has EOI date later but Superior English getting invite and others waiting though others have equal points too. So, can say that few days here and there in EOI does not matter if IELTS score is superior.


Hi nishantmid
your point is valid , but the thing is Ielts score of both of us is same and we both got zero pints for ielts. datsy i am wondering and thinking that how NSW is deciding to send invivtation.


----------



## ashotofhails (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi,

Could anyone please tell me what to have prepared before applying for a 190 visa once you have been invited? 

Is it very similar to the documents that had to be uploaded for the State nomination? or is there more to it? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nishantmid (Dec 9, 2015)

*You understood right, 190 is not part of occupation ceiling.*



ashotofhails said:


> Hi Vtalev, thanks for the reply. Does this mean 190 is not part of the occupation ceiling or the cut-offs?


You are right 190 is not part of occupation ceilings. It is a continuous process.


----------



## gprocksu (Jul 16, 2014)

Wohhoooo got my NSW approval today 

Submitted application on 19th Feb..


----------



## Vtalev (Feb 23, 2016)

gprocksu said:


> Wohhoooo got my NSW approval today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck. What is your occupation and points.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> before you said that experience will be completed in march now you saying May. Dont worry be hopeful to be invited this month. I am just waiting for NSW to get speed up for 4000 invitations.


Dear kaazme,
Due to some misunderstanding,i had 2 months gap of unemployment,so I have to cover it up till may.
But the situation till may would be more worse than now,due to occupation ceiling.
So,I have only hope of NSW invitation.
According to u what r our chances in march.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear kaazme,
> Due to some misunderstanding,i had 2 months gap of unemployment,so I have to cover it up till may.
> But the situation till may would be more worse than now,due to occupation ceiling.
> So,I have only hope of NSW invitation.
> According to u what r our chances in march.


I am hopeful that engineering technologist occupation will stay in next year. so you can apply 189 easily with new ceilings if quota of 1000 is finished. and for 190 March is very important. you should try 1 more time ielts with better preparation. may be your points jump upto 70 than you can easily apply other states.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Everything could not be learn by written words. Some things r there that can be lurn by experience.


DJDoller if u cant be of any help at least stop misguiding people.!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

So Guys, referring to the error that i faced while i was filling out the form of NSW nomination, i called NSW and told them about it they said your application has been received and payment wasn't paid, so they sent me a separate payment link and i have paid the fee, so it turned out fine after all, so relieved.


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Congratulations mate

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> So Guys, referring to the error that i faced while i was filling out the form of NSW nomination, i called NSW and told them about it they said your application has been received and payment wasn't paid, so they sent me a separate payment link and i have paid the fee, so it turned out fine after all, so relieved.


See, you stressed so much over something that worked itself out! The hardest part is over now


----------



## gprocksu (Jul 16, 2014)

Occupation - 2251xx

Points 55+5


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Guys when will I get invited for external auditor at 65+5 points??


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Plz tell me abt Indian PCC..do small children also have to get PCC done??I have a 3 year kid..once we go for PCC do they give it on same day as before or take few days??For how long is it valid??


----------



## gprocksu (Jul 16, 2014)

Vtalev said:


> Good luck. What is your occupation and points.


Occupation - 2251xx

Points 55+5


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

gprocksu said:


> Occupation - 2251xx
> 
> Points 55+5



2251xx.. please tell the complete one


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Great News and Congratulations. 
Hope to see my initation soon. :eyebrows:



Tinkerbell1 said:


> So Guys, referring to the error that i faced while i was filling out the form of NSW nomination, i called NSW and told them about it they said your application has been received and payment wasn't paid, so they sent me a separate payment link and i have paid the fee, so it turned out fine after all, so relieved.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Any Invitations today ?
Dying to see mine now. Its been 6 months.


----------



## suman92 (Oct 21, 2015)

I had applied for state approval in 4th feb,2016 but still no reply. It seems in forum and tracker that some people who had applied after me had already got the approval. What is the criteria for state approval...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Everything could not be learn by written words. Some things r there that can be lurn by experience.
> ...


Hi tinker, dont be sad. But i m not mussgiding u. The same problem with my friend had accured in past. Nsw trap everyone. And dont help even. He is atill strrugling with that problem. Still waiting for another invite as he was 55 pointer.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> So Guys, referring to the error that i faced while i was filling out the form of NSW nomination, i called NSW and told them about it they said your application has been received and payment wasn't paid, so they sent me a separate payment link and i have paid the fee, so it turned out fine after all, so relieved.


Good. It wasn't your fault after all.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

SSOF said:


> Ask those people who deleted my massages. Seems that they don't want me to be here anymore. I did nothing but trying to help the guys here.If they think I'm doing sth wrong, then OK, they can go ahead...


Your posts weren't deleted, they were just hidden temporarily because of your username. Please be aware of Rule 5 of the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html which prohibits discussing moderator actions on the forum. Thank you.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

ozbound12 said:


> Your posts weren't deleted, they were just hidden temporarily because of your username. Please be aware of Rule 5 of the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html which prohibits discussing moderator actions on the forum. Thank you.


Thanks for reminding the rules!


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello djdollar,
As per invitation trends of last year and present status what r the chances of engineers with 55+5.
As u wrote in past that 55+5 get invitation.


----------



## KKSEN88 (Mar 1, 2016)

*Invitation*

Hi friendzzz,

What are my chances of getting invitation in 189 and 190 for below profile,

Chemical Engineer 233111
Total Points- 60
Age-30
Education-15
Experience-10
IELTS- 0 ( Competent)
Partner- 5 Points

What are my chances of getting 189 invitation or it is better to apply for NSW 190 or better to wait for 189??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I have applied as ICT BA from Nov ( 60 pts) and waiting for nomination. What is this new thing which I found people taking about Schedule 1 and 2. I went to NSW occupation list and I did not find anything.
http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...09/NSW-Occupations-List-for-190_2015-July.pdf

Can any one please help me understand what is this schedule we are hearing about. MY agent is jackass who is not aware.


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied as ICT BA from Nov ( 60 pts) and waiting for nomination. What is this new thing which I found people taking about Schedule 1 and 2. I went to NSW occupation list and I did not find anything.
> http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...09/NSW-Occupations-List-for-190_2015-July.pdf
> ...


Check this

http://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello Senior Members, 

I have one question, for NSW 190 visa, 

There are two people

1) NSW 190 , CSOL Occupation, 60 Points, English 8+ , Experience 6 year 5 Month, EOI Oct 2015
2) NSW 190 , CSOL Occupation, 60 Points, English 8+ , Experience 6 year 8 Month, EOI Dec 2015

Which of these will be given preference, i mean does NSW take account of experience in Months as well or only the Years or the points.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

I am on the same boat and had applied in September. Waiting since than.



dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied as ICT BA from Nov ( 60 pts) and waiting for nomination. What is this new thing which I found people taking about Schedule 1 and 2. I went to NSW occupation list and I did not find anything.
> http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...09/NSW-Occupations-List-for-190_2015-July.pdf
> ...


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

KKSEN88 said:


> Hi friendzzz,
> 
> What are my chances of getting invitation in 189 and 190 for below profile,
> 
> ...


Hi man! As a chemical engineer with 60 points you can easily get invited for 189 visa. THe reason for that chemical eng is not a pro rata occupation so there are not many people applying and people with 60 points can get invitation at the nearest invitation round. So please do not apply NSW 190 because otherwise you will steal the place of 55 pointers who are waiting for the invitation and has no other option like me; for no good reason. THis process is also time consuming and more costly for people like you.

I would feel really grateful if you listen my advice. Cheers!


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

KKSEN88 said:


> Hi friendzzz,
> 
> What are my chances of getting invitation in 189 and 190 for below profile,
> 
> ...


You have a high chance of getting invitation for visa 189 on the next round.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Still no invatation for software eng with 55 + 5. There are no 60+ 5 SE left.. but NSW wants to delay inviting 55 + 5 until the ceiling is reached in 189 ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello djdollar,
> As per invitation trends of last year and present status what r the chances of engineers with 55+5.
> As u wrote in past that 55+5 get invitation.


Nsw send the invite in bulk. They cant mixup the 65 , 60 and 55 pointers together. So at the last stage when the back.log filled they will send invite to 55 pointers. Last year it was happened in march april and may.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Nsw send the invite in bulk. They cant mixup the 65 , 60 and 55 pointers together. So at the last stage when the back.log filled they will send invite to 55 pointers. Last year it was happened in march april and may.


Djdollar,
In case of engineering technologist 233914 the ceiling filled 91% till last 189 round.I think for this occu invitations about to come.pls comment


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Still no invatation for software eng with 55 + 5. There are no 60+ 5 SE left.. but NSW wants to delay inviting 55 + 5 until the ceiling is reached in 189 ?


There are still 60 + 5 SE left. Like myself


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Nsw send the invite in bulk. They cant mixup the 65 , 60 and 55 pointers together. So at the last stage when the back.log filled they will send invite to 55 pointers. Last year it was happened in march april and may.
> ...


It is obvious that all ceiling for 189 is going to be filled. Coz its last 3 months to finish the financial year for migration. After may nonth they will start working on next year quota. So definately they have last 3 months to send invite. So i m really hopefull all 55 pointers will get invite soon. Yes its correct that that first invite will happen of old dater applicant. And last month for different occupations are may 2015 june 2015 july 2015 for 55 pointers. Your occupation's last inviters date is very close so u dont worry.
Cheers


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hii any external auditor out there??


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes.
But no invitation.


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Swarnjeet Saini said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...


Hi djdollar. My EOI date is dec 2014 for 263111. My points are 55+5. IELTS is 7.5 and experience is over 13 years at the time of EOI launch. My age is now 41. I am yet to receive an invitation. What are chances?


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*Invitation*

Can we expect 190 Invitations this Thursday and Friday? or It is always alternate weeks?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

djdoller said:


> It is obvious that all ceiling for 189 is going to be filled. Coz its last 3 months to finish the financial year for migration. After may nonth they will start working on next year quota. So definately they have last 3 months to send invite. So i m really hopefull all 55 pointers will get invite soon. Yes its correct that that first invite will happen of old dater applicant. And last month for different occupations are may 2015 june 2015 july 2015 for 55 pointers. Your occupation's last inviters date is very close so u dont worry.
> Cheers


Your occupation's last inviters date is very close so u dont worry? 

hopefully engineering technologist will be invited soon


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Hi friends,

I have a doubt. Do we need to submit the passport copies of dependants also while submitting the nomination application at NSW provided link?


----------



## nchandi (Nov 14, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello djdollar,
> As per invitation trends of last year and present status what r the chances of engineers with 55+5.
> As u wrote in past that 55+5 get invitation.


Please let me know what are the chances for 55 pointers with no points in english/ielts ?
Does software engineer of above category have any chance at all ? 
of course only eyes are on NSW as other states require 7 each.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

nchandi said:


> Please let me know what are the chances for 55 pointers with no points in english/ielts ?
> Does software engineer of above category have any chance at all ?
> of course only eyes are on NSW as other states require 7 each.


you can wait and see till May. without points in English its really tough.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

nchandi said:


> Please let me know what are the chances for 55 pointers with no points in english/ielts ?
> Does software engineer of above category have any chance at all ?
> of course only eyes are on NSW as other states require 7 each.


Hi Friends,

To be really honest , I don't think anyone can confirm on the chances but if you want to brighten your chances then English score will be of great help.

However personally, I know how tough it is. Good luck to you


----------



## SinSin (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi all,
Is there any chance for me as a Chemical Engineer with 55+5 points to be invited for 190 this round?

EOI submitted jan 2016
Age 30
IELTS 10
BSc 15
State 5


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Steiger said:


> There are still 60 + 5 SE left. Like myself


Good luck to you mate, hope you get it at the earliest.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

SinSin said:


> Hi all,
> Is there any chance for me as a Chemical Engineer with 55+5 points to be invited for 190 this round?
> 
> EOI submitted jan 2016
> ...


there are no rounds for 190. however you have a gd chance of invitation, between march and may.


----------



## jay_endra (Jan 5, 2014)

I got my NSW approval Today! Below is the Time Line for your reference.
Anzsco-149914
Points - 70(65+5)
EOI - 30th Oct 2015
Invitation received from NSW - 29th Jan 2016
Applied - 03rd Feb 2016
SRN - 77**
ITA -02Mar 2016


Thnx
Jay


----------



## jay_endra (Jan 5, 2014)

suman92 said:


> I had applied for state approval in 4th feb,2016 but still no reply. It seems in forum and tracker that some people who had applied after me had already got the approval. What is the criteria for state approval...



I received ITA today morning, you don't have to worry, U will surely get it next two days!

Thnx
Jay


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Congratz Jay. Good luck!!

Hi Suman92 - It varies for people and the CO allocation so stay positive. You will get the approval. 
I had to wait for close to 2 months , no worries


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

if 55+5 pointers get an invitation from NSW by end of May/June and submitted application to NSW takes 6weeks to process. Does that mean that your ITA for 190 will be used for next FY since it will already be July by then?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

kaazme said:


> you can wait and see till May. without points in English its really tough.


Hello Kaazme,

For your information,In the race of 55+5 pointers the 90% of candidates are with competent english.The case like you 55 points with proficient english with no work experience points r very rare.Mostly if anyone get 10 points of english he/she qualify for 189 visa.
So, i think 55+5 pointers either with competent or proficient english would get invitation. CHEERS.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello Kaazme,
> 
> For your information,In the race of 55+5 pointers the 90% of candidates are with competent english.The case like you 55 points with proficient english with no work experience points r very rare.Mostly if anyone get 10 points of english he/she qualify for 189 visa.
> So, i think 55+5 pointers either with competent or proficient english would get invitation. CHEERS.


my well wishes are always with you. even with proficient English i am waiting since 12 oct 2015.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii any external auditor out there??


Yes.. waiting since mid sep


----------



## jay_endra (Jan 5, 2014)

krish4aus said:


> Congratz Jay. Good luck!!
> 
> Hi Suman92 - It varies for people and the CO allocation so stay positive. You will get the approval.
> I had to wait for close to 2 months , no worries


Thank u buddy!


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Is there any specific time we get invite?

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

emboon said:


> if 55+5 pointers get an invitation from NSW by end of May/June and submitted application to NSW takes 6weeks to process. Does that mean that your ITA for 190 will be used for next FY since it will already be July by then?


Hi guys, appreciate if anyone can shed light on this. 
All the best.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

emboon said:


> Hi guys, appreciate if anyone can shed light on this.
> All the best.


i think candidate will treated under previous fiscal year quota.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

dear experts,

in case of a job offer from an Australian company, will i still need to wait like same for state sponsorship or my case will be treated separately and ITA will be given quickly.

what should i do if i am offered a job sponsor? very confused


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello guys any invitations for 60+5 pointers from Nsw with ansszo code 221111(general acxountant) ?


----------



## Vtalev (Feb 23, 2016)

Ohh guys you make me sad now ICT BA but with 55+5 applied on 5.01.2016. If you are waiting from September with 60 points I have no chance this financial year....


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

Does any changes happend in south australi

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Steiger said:


> There are still 60 + 5 SE left. Like myself


Hi Steiger,

My mistake. You will definitely get an invi soon from NSW and also in 189 hopefully. Bu I do see in Tracker that people like Swagato_M and chzaib have recieved INV on 25th of feb from NSW applying after you. There points are 60 + 5 - English 10 , Exp : 5 years n 6 years total. So intersting too see what is that u are lagging . Is it the exp as You too have 10 points from Eng ?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Hi Steiger,
> 
> My mistake. You will definitely get an invi soon from NSW and also in 189 hopefully. Bu I do see in Tracker that people like Swagato_M and chzaib have recieved INV on 25th of feb from NSW applying after you. There points are 60 + 5 - English 10 , Exp : 5 years n 6 years total. So intersting too see what is that u are lagging . Is it the exp as You too have 10 points from Eng ?


I did not claim any points for work experience as I have 1.4 years of experience.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I did not claim any points for work experience as I have 1.4 years of experience.


Oh I see. Latest 60 pointers getting INV in 189 is of DOE 13th dec. Hope u get the 189 INv in this 189round or next so that You can opt out of NSW and which in turn ll help the 55 pointers like me  

All the very best 

__________________
__________________
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
PTE : 65+ (10 points)
ACS Applied: 17 Dec 2015 
ACS Result: Positive 11/01/2016
EOI 190: NSW on 12/01/2016 (55+5) 
EOI 190: VIC on 12/01/2016 (55+5) 
Acknw Recieved VIC: 13/01/2016
EOI 190 Invitation:


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello pradyush,
What about 55+5 pointers engineers?
Thnx


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello pradyush,
> What about 55+5 pointers engineers?
> Thnx


You'd better focus on applying for 189 after you get your work experience point. Its your best choice, as NSW is not predictable.


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi,
I received invite from VIC on 29th Jan, and submitted all the docs on 9th FEb alongwith visa fees. I understand that a CO will be appointed going forward, but are there any timelines for it, as I have not heard anything since 9th FEb


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Smsingh...was it a state nomination? If yes...then state has to approve your nomination...once done you will get a visa invite from DBIP...thats when CO will be assigned. In my case it was NSW so this is the process which was applicable for me


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Ravi, Victoria state had provided the invite on 29th Jan after which I had submitted my docs in IMMI account alongwith fees on 9th Feb.

What do you mean by "state has to approve your nomination" ? Do you mean that it will go back to the state for verification ?


----------



## nchandi (Nov 14, 2015)

kaazme said:


> my well wishes are always with you. even with proficient English i am waiting since 12 oct 2015.


Swaran, kaazme what is the last date since any 55 pointer with competent english got invite?

or is it like nobody got such invite in 2015. what about previous year trends, did NSW invited 55 pointers with competent english in may, june 2015 ?

Please share data


----------



## eldhose joy (Jan 21, 2016)

i liked ur attitude... decided to write PTE on 10th of March.... got any advises mate


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

nchandi said:


> Swaran, kaazme what is the last date since any 55 pointer with competent english got invite?
> 
> or is it like nobody got such invite in 2015. what about previous year trends, did NSW invited 55 pointers with competent english in may, june 2015 ?
> 
> Please share data


I am not sure about previous year data but this year 55 pointers with very unique occupation code are only invited yet. only 1 chemical engineer with 55 points is heard invited. when NSW will pick up the pace to complete the 4000 invitation than everything will get clear. I am a 55 pointer with proficient English but due to bizarre behavior of NSW i am 50-50 about my invitation. and also waiting for the results to be published up to end of February. that results will make the picture little clear that how many invitations are still left. would that it is more than 2000 at least than there is a good chance for all 55 pointers


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Keep hopes alive, still around 2500 invites to go from NSW. 
Trust in God.

Regards



Vtalev said:


> Ohh guys you make me sad now ICT BA but with 55+5 applied on 5.01.2016. If you are waiting from September with 60 points I have no chance this financial year....


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Any invitations today. 

Regards


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

hi all experts and senior forum members,

i would like to ask. I have a fellow Human resource adviser (code 223111) with total 70 points who lodged on 24 Sep' 15 and got invited on Feb 2016 under NSW stream2. Does this mean I should be getting invitation too? 

I just reached a milestone and got 5 points which bumped me up to total of 70 points (including 5points for state sponsor). Proficient english with 5 years of work experience. I really hope to be one of the 4000! This may be my only chance as there aren't any states open for my job  Pls advise... Thank you all in advance!


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Keep hopes alive, still around 2500 invites to go from NSW.
> Trust in God.
> 
> Regards


official details released??? really still 2500 invitations left?


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

arbed said:


> hi all experts and senior forum members,
> 
> i would like to ask. I have a fellow Human resource adviser (code 223111) with total 70 points who lodged on 24 Sep' 15 and got invited on Feb 2016 under NSW stream2. Does this mean I should be getting invitation too?
> 
> I just reached a milestone and got 5 points which bumped me up to total of 70 points (including 5points for state sponsor). Proficient english with 5 years of work experience. I really hope to be one of the 4000! This may be my only chance as there aren't any states open for my job  Pls advise... Thank you all in advance!


yes NSW is inviting 70 pointers really fast so you would be the one surely


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

smsingh13 said:


> Ravi, Victoria state had provided the invite on 29th Jan after which I had submitted my docs in IMMI account alongwith fees on 9th Feb.
> 
> What do you mean by "state has to approve your nomination" ? Do you mean that it will go back to the state for verification ?


NSW has different process, first nomination and then approval for invitation.

There is no nomination process for Victoria. They directly send invitation after filing EOI.

Hope it helps!


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

kaazme said:


> I am not sure about previous year data but this year 55 pointers with very unique occupation code are only invited yet. only 1 chemical engineer with 55 points is heard invited. when NSW will pick up the pace to complete the 4000 invitation than everything will get clear. I am a 55 pointer with proficient English but due to bizarre behavior of NSW i am 50-50 about my invitation. and also waiting for the results to be published up to end of February. that results will make the picture little clear that how many invitations are still left. would that it is more than 2000 at least than there is a good chance for all 55 pointers


You mean biomedical engineer, right ? There are no cases of a chemical engineer with 55 points getting invited as far as I know, if so please give more information about that if you know something. Only civil engineer from mainstream ones and unique occupations (biomedical, structural etc..) like you said got invited with 55 points so far.


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

merker said:


> You mean biomedical engineer, right ? There are no cases of a chemical engineer with 55 points getting invited as far as I know, if so please give more information about that if you know something. Only civil engineer from mainstream ones and unique occupations (biomedical, structural etc..) like you said got invited with 55 points so far.


I am getting frustrated day by day. I dont understand how NSW will fill quota of rest 2500 places within May,2016 as they are not inviting 55 pointers in a bulk process(except some unique occupations)

As far I know, 189 backlog(60 points) is almost cleared. 

My profile:
Occupation: telecommunications Network Engineer(263312)
IELTS:0
Age: 30
Exp:10
Education:15
DOE: 05-06-2015


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

bornil20 said:


> I am getting frustrated day by day. I dont understand how NSW will fill quota of rest 2500 places within May,2016 as they are not inviting 55 pointers in a bulk process(except some unique occupations)
> 
> As far I know, 189 backlog(60 points) is almost cleared.
> 
> ...


why you didn't apply South Australia? Telecom Network Engineer was the occupation that i targeted but got Engineering Technologist. You could have gotten invitation in 1 month if applied to South Australia


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

merker said:


> You mean biomedical engineer, right ? There are no cases of a chemical engineer with 55 points getting invited as far as I know, if so please give more information about that if you know something. Only civil engineer from mainstream ones and unique occupations (biomedical, structural etc..) like you said got invited with 55 points so far.


yes you are right. bio medical engineer and civil engineer. chemical engineer mistakenly written.


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

kaazme said:


> yes you are right. bio medical engineer and civil engineer. chemical engineer mistakenly written.


Ok. Please be careful next time when writing this type of information. We already have one guy (SSOF-SkillSelect Officer previously) acting some kind of an expert who has inside information or an official and polluting the forum by giving false hope to people based on lies and false assumptions. It is really frustrating when someone raises your hopes by claiming something and then you notice he was writing BS all the time.


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

get ready all 55 pointers, tomorrow is day for invitation for Engineering profession...


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

bornil20 said:


> I am getting frustrated day by day. I dont understand how NSW will fill quota of rest 2500 places within May,2016 as they are not inviting 55 pointers in a bulk process(except some unique occupations)
> 
> As far I know, 189 backlog(60 points) is almost cleared.
> 
> ...



If NSW will just go by points, the 2500 places can be easily filled in by people with minimum 60 points like accountants and auditors.


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

Tayyabb said:


> get ready all 55 pointers, tomorrow is day for invitation for Engineering profession...


And how do you know that exactly ? Didn't you read what I just wrote at above post or are you just doing this on purpose ? If you don't have any official information, do not write this kind of stuff. It is extremely annoying and frustrating for people who are actually desperate for getting invitation but maybe it is a joke for you to increase people's hopes and crash them. Making assumptions and predictions is one thing but talking like you know something officially is not acceptable


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

merker said:


> And how do you know that exactly ? Didn't you read what I just wrote at above post or are you just doing this on purpose ? If you don't have any official information, do not write this kind of stuff. It is extremely annoying and frustrating for people who are actually desperate for getting invitation but maybe it is a joke for you to increase people's hopes and crash them. Making assumptions and predictions is one thing but talking like you know something officially is not acceptable


Hope you understand that no one has any official information here. All the expats are expressing their own ideas only based on previous trends which were observed last year. No one is giving you any hope. You cannot keep asking people "how is my chance" and when you hear their viewpoint, accuse them that they are giving you false hope.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Is nsw still interested in external auditors or not??


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

SSOF said:


> Hope you understand that no one has any official information here. All the expats are expressing their own ideas only based on previous trends which were observed last year. No one is giving you any hope. You cannot keep asking people "how is my chance" and when you hear their viewpoint, accuse them that they are giving you false hope.



True


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

Tayyabb said:


> get ready all 55 pointers, tomorrow is day for invitation for Engineering profession...


Any luck for 55 pointers....


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

I mean....I was invited by NSW then submitted my docs for NSW and NSW nominated me...once NSW nominated me got invite from DBIP...hats when I submitted my visa application....not sure about VIC how it works


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

SOURABH.C said:


> Is nsw still interested in external auditors or not??



I must say I found your post quite funny as I know exactly how you feel .
when did your EOI take effect?I have been waiting since oct 2015(60points) which I updated to 70points since 9th Feb.Still yet no invite.Not nice NSW


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi All,

My brother who has been invited to apply for NSW state sponsorship for 190 visa in Feb. He applied and submitted documents. 
Does anyone knows whats the process now on wards ?? How much time does it take for NSW to sponsor anyone??

Please suggest if anyone have any information or gone through the process of state sponsorship for NSW.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Today got our visa grant from GSM Brisbane.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

engineer20 said:


> Today got our visa grant from GSM Brisbane.


Hi Congrats for your visa.

you got your NSW sponsorship within 3 weeks...!!! thats great...!!!

is it the general timeline for NSW sponsoorship?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

rps said:


> Hi Congrats for your visa.
> 
> you got your NSW sponsorship within 3 weeks...!!! thats great...!!!
> 
> is it the general timeline for NSW sponsoorship?


No specific timeline for NSW invitation and approval.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

No invitations till now!!!!!!!!


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> No invitations till now!!!!!!!!


I'm guessing they are waiting until after the March 9th invitation round


----------



## biomedicalengineer (Jan 31, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> Today got our visa grant from GSM Brisbane.


Congrats Engineer20

I hope my visa application is finalised in one month as well, lodged 190 on 26/02/2016.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

favour28 said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > Is nsw still interested in external auditors or not??
> ...


I filed my EOI with 60 points on 3rd September 2015 and updated it to 70 points on 28th feb..I guess getting another assessment as accountant may expedite the process??What do u reckon?


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

*Nsw*

Hi RPS...NSW has mentioned upto 12 weeks until and unless you have a situation. However, in my case I got nominated in 2 weeks....once you get nomination, you will get an invite from Skillselect and then your Visa process startsof filling online form, making payment, medicals, uploading Docs and then wait till CO is assigned


----------



## MSN2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

*190 SS approval*

Hi All,

I lodged NSW SS EOI for 2613 last week and received invite within 3 days. I need to apply for nomination now (have 14 days). 

Please let me know the pros and cons of applying to one particular state.

Thanks.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> I filed my EOI with 60 points on 3rd September 2015 and updated it to 70 points on 28th feb..I guess getting another assessment as accountant may expedite the process??What do u reckon?


Do you guys have 70+5ss or 65+5ss?


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

*Congrats*

Hey engineer20....saw u got grant today...Congrats buddy...a quick one...when was CO assigned in ur case? I mean in how many weeks after u lodged visa application.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Hey engineer20....saw u got grant today...Congrats buddy...a quick one...when was CO assigned in ur case? I mean in how many weeks after u lodged visa application.


I got a direct grant so no initial CO contact. I only received emails with attached visa grants, skillselect account removal and immiaccount status update this morning. My last upload was last night when I attached my son's photo.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

I have 65+5.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > I filed my EOI with 60 points on 3rd September 2015 and updated it to 70 points on 28th feb..I guess getting another assessment as accountant may expedite the process??What do u reckon?
> ...


I have 65+5..


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

does 190 official details published that how many invitations are still left?


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

MSN2016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged NSW SS EOI for 2613 last week and received invite within 3 days. I need to apply for nomination now (have 14 days).
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Its real quick. Can you share your points and exact ANZSOL code?


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

SOURABH.C said:


> I have 65+5.


I have 70+5. And it's even more disheartening because I saw someone on this forum who has same scores,updated same day as me and got an invite 4days later!
And yes,I have superior English


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

kaazme said:


> why you didn't apply South Australia? Telecom Network Engineer was the occupation that i targeted but got Engineering Technologist. You could have gotten invitation in 1 month if applied to South Australia


South Australia needs proficient English or proficient plus overall English for Telecom Network engineer. That's why I could not apply. Now 263312 and 263311 are in special conditions.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello kaazme,
Again today 55+5 pointers remained uninvited.


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello kaazme,
> Again today 55+5 pointers remained uninvited.


yes very sad bro. waiting for official details to be released that how many total invitations are still left


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Even 60+5 are not invited.



Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello kaazme,
> Again today 55+5 pointers remained uninvited.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

I am an electronic engineer with 55+5
I logged my EOI ( 17/August/2015).... But still waiting for invitation.
Do you think I still have a chance to get invitation. And are they sending invitations to elecrrical electronic engineers with 55+5 points. And tell me plz about backlog clearance..


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Syed Umair said:


> I am an electronic engineer with 55+5
> I logged my EOI ( 17/August/2015).... But still waiting for invitation.
> Do you think I still have a chance to get invitation. And are they sending invitations to elecrrical electronic engineers with 55+5 points. And tell me plz about backlog clearance..


Dear ,

We do not know how they send invitation,
So keep finger crossed,
Also still 2500 invite left and your occupation is not prorata ,
So all 55+5 pointer have chance ......


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

Syed Umair said:


> I am an electronic engineer with 55+5
> I logged my EOI ( 17/August/2015).... But still waiting for invitation.
> Do you think I still have a chance to get invitation. And are they sending invitations to elecrrical electronic engineers with 55+5 points. And tell me plz about backlog clearance..


There is not a single case of an electronic/electrical/computer/mechanical/chemical engineer and engineering technologist (probably a few more as well) with 55+5 getting invitation since Feb 15. After taking everything into consideration, it does seem highly unlikely to me they will ever be invited as it is clear that these type of occupations are not exactly in demand and there are other type of engineering occupations like civil, biomedical, environmental engineering that got invited already with same conditions. But it will be clear during April and May.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

I wonder what criteria does NSW use to approve nomination application? I have seen people getting approved in 2-3 days. While others have to wait longer.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

ravikumk said:


> Hi RPS...NSW has mentioned upto 12 weeks until and unless you have a situation. However, in my case I got nominated in 2 weeks....once you get nomination, you will get an invite from Skillselect and then your Visa process startsof filling online form, making payment, medicals, uploading Docs and then wait till CO is assigned


Thank You for your reply. I guess I need to wait according to timelines.


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> I got a direct grant so no initial CO contact. I only received emails with attached visa grants, skillselect account removal and immiaccount status update this morning. My last upload was last night when I attached my son's photo.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Guys, once we are approved from NSW, and we have to lodge the 190visa with DIBP tell me one thing we fill out forms and stuff what about the documents do we have to upload all the documents? i mean in the whole visa process every thing works electronically? no physical documents need to be sent to Australian embassy or anything?


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Even 60+5 are not invited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But as i know invitation round is on 9th March and mentioned on DIBP website. Mr Singh from where did you get the information of invitation.


----------



## biomedicalengineer (Jan 31, 2016)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys, once we are approved from NSW, and we have to lodge the 190visa with DIBP tell me one thing we fill out forms and stuff what about the documents do we have to upload all the documents? i mean in the whole visa process every thing works electronically? no physical documents need to be sent to Australian embassy or anything?


Buddy every document is uploaded to immiaccount, and there is no paper work involved.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

We can see the magic of invitation only after 15th march. All 55 pointers be ready to get invite.


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

djdoller said:


> We can see the magic of invitation only after 15th march. All 55 pointers be ready to get invite.


All the best mate...any source for bringing good hopes.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

djdoller said:


> We can see the magic of invitation only after 15th march. All 55 pointers be ready to get invite.


Hello djdollar,
Nice to read about 55+5 pointers,but why u give specific date 15 march?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

It is because i have checked all nsw invute only happened every fortnight. So last invote was accured last week. One engineering guy was invited with 55 points. Now next round for 189 is 9th march so up to 9th a lot more back log will be finished. Right? So obviously the chances r there. And 15 is not exact date but after 9th mean wednesday 10 th and 11th r thursday and friday. So definately 10 or 11 th will be coming with a lot of opportunity for engineers. Once the march will finished most of 60 pointers in different occupations will invited by 189 coz the ceiling r most probabbly going to finished. And last 2500 people r need to invited by nsw. So there r m8x chances for recent 60 pointers in 190 and also 56 pointers of last year i mean june 2015.
Cheers.


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

djdoller said:


> It is because i have checked all nsw invute only happened every fortnight. So last invote was accured last week. One engineering guy was invited with 55 points. Now next round for 189 is 9th march so up to 9th a lot more back log will be finished. Right? So obviously the chances r there. And 15 is not exact date but after 9th mean wednesday 10 th and 11th r thursday and friday. So definately 10 or 11 th will be coming with a lot of opportunity for engineers. Once the march will finished most of 60 pointers in different occupations will invited by 189 coz the ceiling r most probabbly going to finished. And last 2500 people r need to invited by nsw. So there r m8x chances for recent 60 pointers in 190 and also 56 pointers of last year i mean june 2015.
> Cheers.


I hope your assumption will come true.
My profile:

Telecommunication Network Engineer(263312) with competent English(55+5 points)

DOE: 05-06-2015


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

djdoller said:


> We can see the magic of invitation only after 15th march. All 55 pointers be ready to get invite.


this is quite uplifting statement you made here. Can you elaborate on the asessment you made on this ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Yes i already menrtion in my second post. Last year the first invite was 13th march. Here the back log still meed to clear for 189 and its for 60 pointers. So once all 60 pointers r finished to wait for 189 then only 55 pointers will be left to get invite by nsw 190. And 9th march is next date for 189. Maximum time to clear the backlog is next 2 round. I mean 23rd march is second round ofvthis month forc189. So i hope that after 15th mean any time after 15th or may be at first week of april will be good chances.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Yes i already menrtion in my second post. Last year the first invite was 13th march. Here the back log still meed to clear for 189 and its for 60 pointers. So once all 60 pointers r finished to wait for 189 then only 55 pointers will be left to get invite by nsw 190. And 9th march is next date for 189. Maximum time to clear the backlog is next 2 round. I mean 23rd march is second round ofvthis month forc189. So i hope that after 15th mean any time after 15th or may be at first week of april will be good chances.


If all goes by last year trends, then hopes are high. One more clarification here. 55 pointers with proficient english can get their invites in april or may. I have been told of one case by my consultant with same profile as mine and who applied EOI in September 2015, and got his invite to apply in end of jan, 2016. Not aware if he/she has got their approval. What you think on this ?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> If all goes by last year trends, then hopes are high. One more clarification here. 55 pointers with proficient english can get their invites in april or may. I have been told of one case by my consultant with same profile as mine and who applied EOI in September 2015, and got his invite to apply in end of jan, 2016. Not aware if he/she has got their approval. What you think on this ?


Dear Sir,
I m with competent english with doe 13-10-15 with Engg technologist and 7.10 months exp.
Chances?


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Is there any hope for me as an Engineering Technologiest with competent engilsh, since my EOI date was on 24/2/2016.
Total points 55 without S.S.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hii do I need to get australian PCC as I have spent one year 2010-11 over there??What is the procedure of applying from India?n what are the charges??


----------



## buntypatel1988 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi Guys,

My application to NSW for 190 in 231313 is approved on March 2nd and to the next step i have to lodge my visa in next 60 days.

Point Break up:
Age - 30 (28 Years)
B.E - 15 
PTE - 10 (Speaking 90, Writing 77, Reading 81, Listening 83)
Experience - 5 points
State Sponsorship - 5 Points

However following is my concerns and point breakup before lodging my visa application to DIBP. I have worked for four companies in my professional tenure and following is the documents available for the same.

1. Company A : (2 years - Not claiming the points as ACS have deducted this as a part of skilled employment) :- Offer letter, Joining Letter, promotion letter, Reliving letter, pay slips, bank statement and reference letter.

2. Company B : ( 23 Months - Claiming point for this) :- Offer letter, joining letter, promotion letter, salary slips, salary certificate (stating salary was paid in cash on company letter head), reference letter.

3. Company C : (21 Months - claiming point for this):- offer letter, joining letter, promotion letter, salary slip, bank statement, tax return, pf statement, reference letter

4. Company d: ( 8 months - Claiming point for this) :- Offer letter, contract, salary slips, bank statement, reference letter.

My concern is i was paid in cash for* company B and i dont have Bank statement or tax return for this company as my salary was non taxable and i was paid in cash.*

Request you all guys to suggest if this is fine or CO will ask Bank statement/tax return on later on stages.

Appreciate your revert as i am confused on the way of going forward.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> If all goes by last year trends, then hopes are high. One more clarification here. 55 pointers with proficient english can get their invites in april or may. I have been told of one case by my consultant with same profile as mine and who applied EOI in September 2015, and got his invite to apply in end of jan, 2016. Not aware if he/she has got their approval. What you think on this ?


What was the occupation code for that invitee? Coz i m also september applucant. 12.9.2015 
261313
Doe 12.9.15
55+5.
But the thing is that this year nsw has different trend . They need different guys from shortage of the labour market in nsw. So pro rata is not only important for them. All r in same categaries. So atleast as u said april and may months r only the hope gor sure.
If still not getting invite then j will go for 489 after may month for regional area.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello djdollar/andryx
In the race of 55+5 pointers do all competent and proficient would be invited?
What r the last year trend?


----------



## sukirat1981 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello guys !!!
I am new to this forum. I have 70+5 for 190 and 65 points for 189. My nominated occupation is Accountant. I have recently lodged my EOI. So, anybody with similar points and occupation code can throw some light that in how many days i can expect an invite from NSW. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello djdollar/andryx
> In the race of 55+5 pointers do all competent and proficient would be invited?
> What r the last year trend?


Its depend on the need of people in different occupation at time by time.
If they have shortage they will invite. But if not then they dont.


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

sukirat1981 said:


> Hello guys !!!
> I am new to this forum. I have 70+5 for 190 and 65 points for 189. My nominated occupation is Accountant. I have recently lodged my EOI. So, anybody with similar points and occupation code can throw some light that in how many days i can expect an invite from NSW.
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Sukirat,

Where did u get the assessment done from and what all documents did u provide. Please help. I am confused between ICAA and CPA. I completely lost since its difficult to get old syllabus from mumbai university for BCOM.


----------



## sukirat1981 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi virusrohan, 
I got my Initial assessment from ICAA in oct 2015 and they issued me a negative assessment which stated 3 incompetent subjects and then my migration agent advised me to apply my assessment with CPA and fortunately my incompetency was reduced to 2 subjects. I passed my foundation exams in feb and got a positive assessment. 
I completed my B.COM from GNDU Amritsar in 2002 and got the syllabus from my college library.
I hope that helps.


----------



## sukirat1981 (Mar 6, 2016)

Dear virusrohan, 
one more thing. you can look for syllabus at scribd.com. If you are lucky enough you may find one.


----------



## ebushnaq (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi guys,

I submitted my EOI on May 25th 2015. Visa 190 - NSW under 261111, total of 55 + 5 pts (English 10 pts, Exp 0pts). The thing is my ACS assessment will expire on the 6th of April 2016, and my agent asks me to wait till April, but I think it's risky to wait more. 

Any thoughts? recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

sukirat1981 said:


> Hello guys !!!
> I am new to this forum. I have 70+5 for 190 and 65 points for 189. My nominated occupation is Accountant. I have recently lodged my EOI. So, anybody with similar points and occupation code can throw some light that in how many days i can expect an invite from NSW.
> Thanks in advance.


Some thing wrong with ur points detail its either 70 +5 for 190 and 70 for 189 or 65 + 5 for 190 and 65 for 189 ..... in the first case you will be invited coming wed for 189 in the 2nd case you should be invited pretty soon 

Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

sukirat1981 said:


> Dear virusrohan,
> one more thing. you can look for syllabus at scribd.com. If you are lucky enough you may find one.


Thanks bro.. one quick question... r u a chartered accountant and which year did u complete your CA. My wife is a CA, she has done MCom as well.. will this help? Did u get the syllabus attested from the college or just the zerox did it for u


----------



## sukirat1981 (Mar 6, 2016)

Dear virusrohan,
I am a general accountant and i hope M.COM may help but she might have to complete one subject or so and that can be Financial reporting and accounting.


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

How do u complete the requirement of the additional paper.. what is the approx cost and when and where are the tests scheduled?


----------



## sukirat1981 (Mar 6, 2016)

hasn01 said:


> Some thing wrong with ur points detail its either 70 +5 for 190 and 70 for 189 or 65 + 5 for 190 and 65 for 189 ..... in the first case you will be invited coming wed for 189 in the 2nd case you should be invited pretty soon
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E210L using Tapatalk


Hi,
My points breakdown is as follows:
Age 25
English 10
Work experience 15
education 15 
Partner skill 5

I can only claim 5 bonus points for partner skills in CSOL(190) and not in SOL(189) because she is a legal executive and positively assessed by Vetassess.


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

ebushnaq said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on May 25th 2015. Visa 190 - NSW under 261111, total of 55 + 5 pts (English 10 pts, Exp 0pts). The thing is my ACS assessment will expire on the 6th of April 2016, and my agent asks me to wait till April, but I think it's risky to wait more.
> 
> ...


even mine expiring soon... but in May... let me know what u do


----------



## sukirat1981 (Mar 6, 2016)

I completed my foundation exam by enrolling with CPA foundation exam and its costs me around 335 dollars per exam. You can schedule your exam online through your CPA login. But before that you have to get your degree assessed through CPA. 
I gave my exam in New delhi and i hope they might be having test centre in Mumbai as well. 
Did your wife has fulfilled the english requirement i.e. 65 each in PTE or 7 each in IELTS academic ?


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes.. she has 7+ in all modules of IELTS..


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

sukirat1981 said:


> I completed my foundation exam by enrolling with CPA foundation exam and its costs me around 335 dollars per exam. You can schedule your exam online through your CPA login. But before that you have to get your degree assessed through CPA.
> I gave my exam in New delhi and i hope they might be having test centre in Mumbai as well.
> Did your wife has fulfilled the english requirement i.e. 65 each in PTE or 7 each in IELTS academic ?



335 Dollar.. is too much... but thanks for the information.


----------



## Vtalev (Feb 23, 2016)

Now all my hopes are dead. ICT BA from May no response yet. I applied 5.01.2016 after 9 months..... Long queue for waiting.....


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi All...done with docs submission. I have a query...in 2014 I got my assessment done from Vetassess and that time I gave a job reference letter....in 2015 I got assessment done again from Vetassess fr point test advice and submitted the resume....can I use the same old reference letter now for visa application? Moreover, job responsibilities mentioned in reference letter were lengthy and I had made them small....will that effect anyways? or the lines in reference letter and resume has to be same? Please suggest.....is reference letter mandatory ?


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Is it mandatory that Jobs and responsibilities mentioned in Resume and Job reference letter has to be exactly same?


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

*Health insurance*

Hi all,
few days ago I got Southern Inland nomination. This week I will apply for 489 visa.

Does anyone know is it mandatory to have private health insurance during processing of visa application.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

Hi All,

I have applied for state sponsorship for NSW (261313) as a Software Engineer and I have 55+5 points.

Age - 30 pts
Overseas Exp - 5 pts
Australian Exp - 5 pts
Education - 15 pts
Lang: 6.5 in all bands - 0 pts
**SS** - 5 pts

I have a total of 7+ years of exp as Software Engineer.

I have applied on 1-Mar-2016 and don't know if I can get an invite based on the above points as I see a lot of people who have 55+5 points but are still waiting for invite since more than 8 months age.

Please suggest if I have a chance without taking English Exam again.


Highly confused.


----------



## Vtalev (Feb 23, 2016)

Vtalev said:


> Now all my hopes are dead. ICT BA from May no response yet. I applied 5.01.2016 after 9 months..... Long queue for waiting.....





virusrohan said:


> ebushnaq said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Just keep posting guys I've got time of mine assessment till December. Hopefully we all get invitation until June. 
What happens in the next financial year if our skill is not on the list any one knows please I need an answer. 
Cheers


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

No news today so far.no invitation?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

kaazme said:


> No news today so far.no invitation?


don't understand the motive of NSW... rather than inviting existing qualified people, they are passing time to make position for the higher pointers who will have highly chance of getting SC189... As a consequence, we all the 55 pointers are suffering since long time...the most frustrating....


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi all. Can you guys please clarify my doubt.

NSW nomination is not direct invite. I still have to wait for dibp invite once I get nsw nomination
Is my understanding correct


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi all. Can you guys please clarify my doubt.
> 
> NSW nomination is not direct invite. I still have to wait for dibp invite once I get nsw nomination
> Is my understanding correct


Yes, once NSW sends u invite, you will be given 14days accpet the nomination and provide NSW with documents to justify your points, NSW will approve your application when they see the point claim is correct and then you will receive invite from DIBP to lodge the visa application


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi.
Djdollar,

How many chances to get invite 60+5 after 28 April 2016 ,
The one who will be reached experience 8 years and will be getting 25 points ,

Tell me 

Thanks in advance,

Thanks,


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

Last issued nomination/invite : hey guys can some one please let me know when is the last invite issued by NSW, do they have to complete the process by end may.. Or they too reset in month of July.


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

virusrohan said:


> Last issued nomination/invite : hey guys can some one please let me know when is the last invite issued by NSW, do they have to complete the process by end may.. Or they too reset in month of July.


Any 55pts occupation...any luck guys?


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

I applied my 190 on 263111 exately one year ago. Soo sad. Still waiting

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## yogeshwar sharma (Feb 2, 2016)

romero2005 said:


> I applied my 190 on 263111 exately one year ago. Soo sad. Still waiting
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816


Hi Romero

when u filled EOI....


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

yogeshwar sharma said:


> Hi Romero
> 
> when u filled EOI....


6th march 2015 55+5

Sent from my HTC Desire 816


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

When will be the next invitation round


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Guys,

My agent sent my EOI under subclass 190, and am thinking to add subclass 489 also, is it advised or not?


----------



## skyIsTheLimit07 (May 29, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Hi,
> This thread is for folks expecting invitation for NSW state sponsorship in new financial year that is from 1st July 2015.Rememember this group is created only for invitation information and guidance.This group is also for people who could not got invitation from Feb 2015 to June 2015 intake.Information sharing will be highly appreciated as its very frustrating specially to wait for invitation.
> 
> Below is the link from google spreadsheet where still many people are anxiously waiting for invitation.
> ...


How do we come to know if we have got invitation from NSW? I mean whats the email id from which we can expect a response from NSW? Do the status gets updated on the EOI online at skillselect as well once we receive the invite from NSW for 190 visa?


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

Tomorrow


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

skyIsTheLimit07 said:


> How do we come to know if we have got invitation from NSW? I mean whats the email id from which we can expect a response from NSW? Do the status gets updated on the EOI online at skillselect as well once we receive the invite from NSW for 190 visa?


Hope this helps: FAQ invitations - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

*Yep*

Do that...I also filled for both 190 and 489 and got invite for 190


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

skyIsTheLimit07 said:


> How do we come to know if we have got invitation from NSW? I mean whats the email id from which we can expect a response from NSW? Do the status gets updated on the EOI online at skillselect as well once we receive the invite from NSW for 190 visa?


That should be the email id

[email protected]

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Andrey,

Is the round for today over or still to go ?

Regards


----------



## nishantmid (Dec 9, 2015)

The 189 round for today is over


----------



## guruchauhan (Aug 25, 2015)

What is visa effect date for today's round. Anybody got invitation???


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I have a question about Australian PCC. I applied for it and received an email that the PCC has been sent to the receiving institution, i.e DIBP. However, I am curious, how will I see that DIBP in fact has successfully received it? So far, there is no evidence of it in my immi.gov.au application. Does it happen after CO is assigned? I did my medicals too and their results can already be seen on the website.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Invitation round which took place today, is it somehow related with 190?
Saw a post from a senior member in another forum tread that it doesn't?

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> don't understand the motive of NSW... rather than inviting existing qualified people, they are passing time to make position for the higher pointers who will have highly chance of getting SC189... As a consequence, we all the 55 pointers are suffering since long time...the most frustrating....


HELLO SIR,

After yesterday's 189 round what r the expectations for 55+5 pointers NSW applicants.

Any hope of invitations?


----------



## Ronb (Jul 4, 2014)

The 189 invitation round is not related anyways to the 190 invitation of NSW. The criteria of NSW is different. 
1. Age 
2. IELTS Score 
3. Studies 
4. Experience 

They are inviting people based on this sequence. For example 

Person A 
Age 30 points 
Ielts 10 points 
Studies 15 points 
Experience 5 points 

Person B 
Age 25 points 
Ielts 10 points
Studies 15 points 
Experience 10 points 

Person A will be preferred over person B. 

There are very less to slim chances for 55+5 pointers. The only hope for you all is to appear in Ielts or Pte and increase your score and touch 60 without State Sponsorship. I received an invite after 1 year l had lodged my EOI. My occupation code was not there in the NSW list. Yet I received an invite. So the thing is you can't predict how they are sending invites. Not to demoralise any of you but this is the harsh truth.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Very Bad Round Today. Not heard even about a single ICT BA who got an invite. Even there is a person at 70 points who didn't receive invite.
Are there any hopes left ?


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes, now it's time for engineers. :cheer2: 

People from ICT Business and Systems Analysts, Software and Applications Programmer and Computer Network Professionals have received till now a lot of invitations and they are now marked as pro rata.

So, don't be upset people. 

Now engineers are in queue. :fingerscrossed:

Cheers!


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Imotep34 said:


> Yes, now it's time for engineers. :cheer2:
> 
> People from ICT Business and Systems Analysts, Software and Applications Programmer and Computer Network Professionals have received till now a lot of invitations and they are now marked as pro rata.
> 
> ...


What about engineering technologist with competent english and 55 points?


----------



## yogeshwar sharma (Feb 2, 2016)

Imotep34 said:


> Yes, now it's time for engineers. :cheer2:
> 
> People from ICT Business and Systems Analysts, Software and Applications Programmer and Computer Network Professionals have received till now a lot of invitations and they are now marked as pro rata.
> 
> ...


Hi Imptep

how u know about such information.... its officially declared....


----------



## Tina9700 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Tina*



william1 said:


> What about engineering technologist with competent english and 55 points?


What about chemical engineer with 55+5 (10 ielts)??


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Ronb said:


> The 189 invitation round is not related anyways to the 190 invitation of NSW. The criteria of NSW is different.
> 1. Age
> 2. IELTS Score
> 3. Studies
> ...


Please don't post wrong information. It's better to double check on stuff before you post since this forum is used by large amount of applicants and it's doing a great job at the moment and we all want it to stay that way.

As per the NSW website, 190 applicants are selected based on the following criteria and in the below order.
1.Occupation
2.Commonwealth Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
3.English language ability
4. Skilled employment.

Age and Studies have no bearing on the selection process.

And also how could you say so confidently that there is slim chances for 55+5 candidates. If you look at the information on the tracker for previous invitations, you could see that there were many 55+5 applicants from certain occupation codes who were invited. So it all depend on your occupation code and the number of higher ranking applicants above you in the queue.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> HELLO SIR,
> 
> After yesterday's 189 round what r the expectations for 55+5 pointers NSW applicants.
> 
> Any hope of invitations?


For 55 + 5 pointers in IT field the situation is not that good because in last round for 189 it seems nobody with 60 points was invited.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> For 55 + 5 pointers in IT field the situation is not that good because in last round for 189 it seems nobody with 60 points was invited.


This is really sad news. I was hoping for the backlog of 60 pointers to at least move to January for IT field. So much for that.


----------



## Draxx (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am an accountant with the 70 points including NSW SS. I got my SS sponsorship earlier and also the invite which expires soon. When I collected the necessary docs after I got invited I realized I made some mistakes in my EOI. I work for the same company for 10 years and all my 10 years got assessed as related to my nominated occupation. I filled in 5-6 positions and some of those internal job starting and ending dates are incorrect (3-6 months off), plus my positions are also not accurate in each case. It has no impact on my point score however still a mistake so I might be rejected.

Now I am thinking about letting this invite lapse and reapply for the SS NSW now with the 100% correct EOI. With a new EOI can I get the NSW SS again or they don't issue SS for the same person 2 times?
Also what are my chances with 70 points as accountant if I putting in my new EOI next week? I am not sure if they still invite accountants

Thanks for your advise
Regards,
Draxx


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Draxx said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am an accountant with the 70 points including NSW SS. I got my SS sponsorship earlier and also the invite which expires soon. When I collected the necessary docs after I got invited I realized I made some mistakes in my EOI. I work for the same company for 10 years and all my 10 years got assessed as related to my nominated occupation. I filled in 5-6 positions and some of those internal job starting and ending dates are incorrect (3-6 months off), plus my positions are also not accurate in each case. It has no impact on my point score however still a mistake so I might be rejected.
> 
> ...


I would recommend you to go ahead with the invitation. As long as your points are not overstated, you will be fine. The dates are just a minor problem. It's really hard to get an invite for accountants and I wouldn't waste it if I were you.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Imotep34 said:


> Yes, now it's time for engineers. :cheer2:
> 
> People from ICT Business and Systems Analysts, Software and Applications Programmer and Computer Network Professionals have received till now a lot of invitations and they are now marked as pro rata.
> 
> ...


how can you say computer network professional is pro rata ?
any official news ?
I knew that occupation no pro rata ,


----------



## biomedicalengineer (Jan 31, 2016)

Draxx said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am an accountant with the 70 points including NSW SS. I got my SS sponsorship earlier and also the invite which expires soon. When I collected the necessary docs after I got invited I realized I made some mistakes in my EOI. I work for the same company for 10 years and all my 10 years got assessed as related to my nominated occupation. I filled in 5-6 positions and some of those internal job starting and ending dates are incorrect (3-6 months off), plus my positions are also not accurate in each case. It has no impact on my point score however still a mistake so I might be rejected.
> 
> ...


As you have not overstated the points you can go ahead with this invite as well. If you want to be on the safe side just put the new Eoi as soon as you can, I am sure you will get the invite with 70 points in upcoming 190 nsw invitation round, which can be on this thursday or friday. Furthermore nsw can issue SS invite to same person in different EOi's.


----------



## sukirat1981 (Mar 6, 2016)

Draxx said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am an accountant with the 70 points including NSW SS. I got my SS sponsorship earlier and also the invite which expires soon. When I collected the necessary docs after I got invited I realized I made some mistakes in my EOI. I work for the same company for 10 years and all my 10 years got assessed as related to my nominated occupation. I filled in 5-6 positions and some of those internal job starting and ending dates are incorrect (3-6 months off), plus my positions are also not accurate in each case. It has no impact on my point score however still a mistake so I might be rejected.
> 
> ...


Hi Draxx,
Can you please share the Date on which you lodged the EOI and when you were invited ?
Thanks


----------



## Draxx (Mar 9, 2016)

sukirat1981 said:


> Hi Draxx,
> Can you please share the Date on which you lodged the EOI and when you were invited ?
> Thanks


Thanks guys for the reply I think then I just go ahead with the application. 

Sukirat: I lodged the EOI 15 Nov 2015, and got invited mid Jan.


----------



## sukirat1981 (Mar 6, 2016)

Draxx said:


> Thanks guys for the reply I think then I just go ahead with the application.
> 
> Sukirat: I lodged the EOI 15 Nov 2015, and got invited mid Jan.


Thanks for the reply Draxx. Can you please share your score breakdown. Actually, I also have same points as yours so just curious to dig further. 
Thanks.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

I will wait up to 10th june for last othetwise will apply for 489.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

djdoller said:


> I will wait up to 10th june for last othetwise will apply for 489.


Last time I checked only 489 option available for Software Engineers was NSW Far South Coast. And it required at least of two years of work experience after ACS skill met date. Are there any other options available for Software Engineers?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Nsw dont invite 55 pointers. As even with 60 pointers they want min. 3 years experience and 7 bands in english with 60 points for OT guys.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Very sad news for i.t. guys with 55 points . And also 60 pointers be aware if your english is with 6 bands or experience is less than 3 years.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

So true totally agree on what u said. Only suggestion is to make sure one has min 5 point in experience part and 10points for English and have 65 point to have better chances for nsw 190

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Very sad news for i.t. guys with 55 points . And also 60 pointers be aware if your english is with 6 bands or experience is less than 3 years.


What about last years trend. I guess as 2500 inv still pending form NSW. 55 pointers IT guys with proficient English still has chance.

You were most postive, what happned to you ?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Draxx said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am an accountant with the 70 points including NSW SS. I got my SS sponsorship earlier and also the invite which expires soon. When I collected the necessary docs after I got invited I realized I made some mistakes in my EOI. I work for the same company for 10 years and all my 10 years got assessed as related to my nominated occupation. I filled in 5-6 positions and some of those internal job starting and ending dates are incorrect (3-6 months off), plus my positions are also not accurate in each case. It has no impact on my point score however still a mistake so I might be rejected.
> 
> ...


Since your points are not affected by the mistakes on your employment details then I would suggest that you revise the dates in the EOI and proceed with your application for NSW sponsorship.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

No invites today?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> Last time I checked only 489 option available for Software Engineers was NSW Far South Coast. And it required at least of two years of work experience after ACS skill met date. Are there any other options available for Software Engineers?


Did they mention about 2 years experience must be after acs skill met? Or is it the 2 years post qualification?


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Did they mention about 2 years experience must be after acs skill met? Or is it the 2 years post qualification?


My agent told me its 2 years after skill met. Also someone else in the forum confirmed this.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pradyush said:


> What about last years trend. I guess as 2500 inv still pending form NSW. 55 pointers IT guys with proficient English still has chance.
> 
> You were most postive, what happned to you ?


You r right pradyush about the last year trends. But currently i m observing the only last 3 months trends that nsw only inviting thoes guys who have 60 points min. And 7 bands in eng. And 3yrs experience. I think the reason is most ceiling is filled this year 2 months early. So i m not give up my hope but the effect is now we have to wait untill may or june. Last year the first date of 55 pointers round wad started on 13th march but this time it might delay 2 months because of lot applicant with higher points.
But never loose the hope. Sorry that i become littlebit nervouse.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Are you talking about 190?


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Nsw dont invite 55 pointers. As even with 60 pointers they want min. 3 years experience and 7 bands in english with 60 points for OT guys.


Are you talking about SC 190?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> My agent told me its 2 years after skill met. Also someone else in the forum confirmed this.


Here is the hint for 489.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> You r right pradyush about the last year trends. But currently i m observing the only last 3 months trends that nsw only inviting thoes guys who have 60 points min. And 7 bands in eng. And 3yrs experience. I think the reason is most ceiling is filled this year 2 months early. So i m not give up my hope but the effect is now we have to wait untill may or june. Last year the first date of 55 pointers round wad started on 13th march but this time it might delay 2 months because of lot applicant with higher points.
> But never loose the hope. Sorry that i become littlebit nervouse.


OK! got the reply


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Are you talking about SC 190?


Yes rehan.


----------



## Vtalev (Feb 23, 2016)

Does anyone knows what happens when you ACS skill assignment finish. I have assessment after graduation 2 years do i need work experience to get new assessment? I haven't been working because i was pregnant and had my son. Please could someone answer me thanks in advance.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*NSW Invitations*

This week,NSW is not sending invites at all ? or it is only for higher pointers?


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

*Visa time*

Hi Engineer, you got visa in less than months time from the day you submitted your visa application in Feb. On website they say Jan 02 applications are allocated....I wonder how this system of application allocation works....


----------



## sukirat1981 (Mar 6, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> This week,NSW is not sending invites at all ? or it is only for higher pointers?


I think no one have received an Invitation from NSW in this week.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

sukirat1981 said:


> I think no one have received an Invitation from NSW in this week.


I already mentioned that nsw invite will be accured today or tomorrow as 9th march round has been done yestarday for 189. Nsw invite once 189 finished and then after next thursday or friday. Definately we can get news from nsw invite tomorrow for sure.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

Hello Guys 
I submitted my EOI on 7-2-2015.
Is my EOI expired?
Should I submit new EOI?

Thanks


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

djdoller said:


> You r right pradyush about the last year trends. But currently i m observing the only last 3 months trends that nsw only inviting thoes guys who have 60 points min. And 7 bands in eng. And 3yrs experience. I think the reason is most ceiling is filled this year 2 months early. So i m not give up my hope but the effect is now we have to wait untill may or june. Last year the first date of 55 pointers round wad started on 13th march but this time it might delay 2 months because of lot applicant with higher points.
> But never loose the hope. Sorry that i become littlebit nervouse.


Dear djdollar,

What about 55pointers non pro rata engineers?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear djdollar,
> 
> What about 55pointers non pro rata engineers?


Nsw have shortage of engineers, but still they wish to migrates people with higherpoints. Same as I.T. guys.but engineers have more chances this year coz 55 pointers of civil and chemicslengg. Already got invite.justneed to wait untill june. Cheers


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Can anyone guide me toward state sponsorship. While filling EOI I selected NSW, Victoria and SA. So I am calming point 60+5. Please let me know is there anything else to do or just to wait for invitation ? And please let me know where can I see the previous state sponsorship results ?


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Infact DJ Dollar, they are not inviting 60 points applicants with 7 IELTS band. I have applied for ICT BA on 14th September 2015. Nothing has come yet. 
Seriously, I have lost hope now.

Regards



djdoller said:


> You r right pradyush about the last year trends. But currently i m observing the only last 3 months trends that nsw only inviting thoes guys who have 60 points min. And 7 bands in eng. And 3yrs experience. I think the reason is most ceiling is filled this year 2 months early. So i m not give up my hope but the effect is now we have to wait untill may or june. Last year the first date of 55 pointers round wad started on 13th march but this time it might delay 2 months because of lot applicant with higher points.
> But never loose the hope. Sorry that i become littlebit nervouse.


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi Jdesai,

I have applied under ICT business analsyt in NSW -190. My points are 55+5 with 6.5 over all and more than 6 in each. After july 24 I will get extra 5 points for experience after completion of 8 years. Can you please let me know if I have any chance to get invite and when is the next round of invitation for NSW.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Nsw have shortage of engineers, but still they wish to migrates people with higherpoints. Same as I.T. guys.but engineers have more chances this year coz 55 pointers of civil and chemicslengg. Already got invite.justneed to wait untill june. Cheers


I think so many engineers from different engineering categories with 55 points are now in queue... could you please give an estimated quotas of engineers for NSW out of 4000 (now vacant around 22000-2400).


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

The chances at this times are minimal. But keep the hope since lot of invites are to be sent.



Naveenk14 said:


> Hi Jdesai,
> 
> I have applied under ICT business analsyt in NSW -190. My points are 55+5 with 6.5 over all and more than 6 in each. After july 24 I will get extra 5 points for experience after completion of 8 years. Can you please let me know if I have any chance to get invite and when is the next round of invitation for NSW.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Nobody can say anything officially on this since no figures are out. 



ee_sajib said:


> I think so many engineers from different engineering categories with 55 points are now in queue... could you please give an estimated quotas of engineers for NSW out of 4000 (now vacant around 22000-2400).


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi - 
I've applied for NSW SS on September 30th 2015, (55+5) as SOFTWARE ENGINEER position, and haven't heard anything back. Below is my points break down -

Could someone help me, when I can expect a invite from NSW

Age - 30
Qualification - 15
IELTS - 10 (7 across all components)
SS - 5 points 

I'll claim 5 more points from May for experience.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

After you claim points for experience in May, you will get an invite.
Right now its been long since anybody has been invited with 55+5 points.



prakash1243 said:


> Hi -
> I've applied for NSW SS on September 30th 2015, (55+5) as SOFTWARE ENGINEER position, and haven't heard anything back. Below is my points break down -
> 
> Could someone help me, when I can expect a invite from NSW
> ...


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah, waiting is so frustrating. It's been 5.5 months for now. 
Thought, I'd get my invite by March, but I don't think there are chances.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

*Nsw*

I Dj, I have stopped following this site....I am doing complete filing on my own. If you really want to know know 190, I would recommend that you visit state sites individually and that will give a clear picture. When I visited NSW I saw that my occupation is available there under stream 2.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Infact DJ Dollar, they are not inviting 60 points applicants with 7 IELTS band. I have applied for ICT BA on 14th September 2015. Nothing has come yet.
> Seriously, I have lost hope now.
> 
> Regards


Your work experience? How many years?


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

I have total of 9 years of experience but ACS only considered 3 years. 
Total Points are 60+5 SS.



djdoller said:


> Your work experience? How many years?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Your work experience? How many years?


Hello djdollar,
In your last month posts u were mostly motivating 55+5 non pro rata applicants,but today ur views r approx opposite for 55 pointers.
But as per andereyx 55+5 will invited soon.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello djdollar,
> In your last month posts u were mostly motivating 55+5 non pro rata applicants,but today ur views r approx opposite for 55 pointers.
> But as per andereyx 55+5 will invited soon.


I m not saying that we will not get invite. But the time perioud is becomming bit long. Coz invite software is doing some mess. Dont u just experience that on december month the process was running exactly well as last year.
But both nsw and immi. are delaying the process by sending different range of occupations. So once there were a lot 189 guys r waiting at the last months the no. Of higher pointers will become in bunch. So all higher pointets will get invite by 189 and rest 60 pointers who already have 2 eoi in 190 too they will directly selected and all 55 pointers have to suffer.
So we all have chance but still the waiting time will kill us. Because behind doing this they only collecting the higher pointers. 
So just wait is only the option.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Naveenk14 said:


> Hi Jdesai,
> 
> I have applied under ICT business analsyt in NSW -190. My points are 55+5 with 6.5 over all and more than 6 in each. After july 24 I will get extra 5 points for experience after completion of 8 years. Can you please let me know if I have any chance to get invite and when is the next round of invitation for NSW.


You may want to prepare for ielts or pte and score 7 in each band to make it easy to get an invite post July as u ll have another 5 point to work experience.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Hi Engineer, you got visa in less than months time from the day you submitted your visa application in Feb. On website they say Jan 02 applications are allocated....I wonder how this system of application allocation works....


I dont know how visa application is allocated and i think the date posted on the website is outdated. I just got lucky to get a direct grant because I even uploaded some documents few hours before I received the email for the grant. One thing I am sure is it is good to upload all documents before CO allocation. Also I did not upload Form 80 for me and my wife.


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

prakash1243 said:


> Hi -
> I've applied for NSW SS on September 30th 2015, (55+5) as SOFTWARE ENGINEER position, and haven't heard anything back. Below is my points break down -
> 
> Could someone help me, when I can expect a invite from NSW
> ...


You are a very good candidate to try for another 10 points in English. Give PTE a thought..
If you manage to get that, you need not even wait for state nomination and go for 189 instead!!

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Varun, I tried twice, I couldn't get 8 across all components. 

So, I have to wait for NSW SS.


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

prakash1243 said:


> Hi Varun, I tried twice, I couldn't get 8 across all components.
> 
> So, I have to wait for NSW SS.


Engineers with 55pts suffered alot due to the changing behaviour of NSW. I hope all 55pts will get an invite soon. All the best.


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi 

Is it possible to have 2 EOI - one for 190 and the other for 489 simultaneously. 

Thank you


----------



## iceman8718 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey guys .. Need a quick advice.

I just received my PTE results today . Went to website got my score report. 

Inorder to authenciate the report, its asking for a validation number which im not able to find on my score report. what do i do ?

Also, the report has a link to verify results, not able to login to the website for this. i just received the results 1 hours ago. could this be the reason. 

any advice guys?


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Sheetal Bob said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it possible to have 2 EOI - one for 190 and the other for 489 simultaneously.
> 
> Thank you


Yes..you can have two seprate ones

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## Irada_K (Feb 8, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

sfaridi said:


> Engineers with 55pts suffered alot due to the changing behaviour of NSW. I hope all 55pts will get an invite soon. All the best.


Hello safridi,

I m also at same boat with Engg technologist occu 55+5 points.I think we would invite together.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> Yes..you can have two seprate ones
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


suppose i get invitation from 489 and start my processing (or suppose i get grant) then what happens to the eoi of 190? can i get 190 invitation too after i get 489? can i go through 190 even after i get granted for 489? plz help me out with this... i m planning to create a separate eoi for 489 (FS)


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> suppose i get invitation from 489 and start my processing (or suppose i get grant) then what happens to the eoi of 190? can i get 190 invitation too after i get 489? can i go through 190 even after i get granted for 489? plz help me out with this... i m planning to create a separate eoi for 489 (FS)


U would still have that in q and u can get invite for that as well. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello safridi,
> 
> I m also at same boat with Engg technologist occu 55+5 points.I think we would invite together.


All the best bro


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Very sad news for i.t. guys with 55 points . And also 60 pointers be aware if your english is with 6 bands or experience is less than 3 years.


60 point with competent english and 8 years experience 60+5 ,then shall nsw will invite ?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> 60 point with competent english and 8 years experience 60+5 ,then shall nsw will invite ?


Eoi date? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> So true totally agree on what u said. Only suggestion is to make sure one has min 5 point in experience part and 10points for English and have 65 point to have better chances for nsw 190
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


what about 60+5 with competent English and 8 years experience ,
NSW will invite them or not ?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

djdoller said:


> You r right pradyush about the last year trends. But currently i m observing the only last 3 months trends that nsw only inviting thoes guys who have 60 points min. And 7 bands in eng. And 3yrs experience. I think the reason is most ceiling is filled this year 2 months early. So i m not give up my hope but the effect is now we have to wait untill may or june. Last year the first date of 55 pointers round wad started on 13th march but this time it might delay 2 months because of lot applicant with higher points.
> But never loose the hope. Sorry that i become littlebit nervouse.


one of my friend ICT BA 60+5 competent and 9 yeasr experience who got invited by NSW ,
now tell me ,
So do not know how they invite?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> what about 60+5 with competent English and 8 years experience ,
> NSW will invite them or not ?


Ideally 55+5 should also be invited. Having said that 60+5 pointers will have an you edge as they are 5 points extra than the required points. U should also note statesponsership is given based on the requirement. So if the profile is in demand it's understood the invite is rolled provided one has required points. I would suggest u to follow nsw website to understand this. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman8718 (Dec 8, 2015)

Guys , is it advisable to put both state sponsorship NSW and independent both in the same EOI?

My points just increased and i'm eligible for independent.. 

Can i select both ? any issues?


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> one of my friend ICT BA 60+5 competent and 9 yeasr experience who got invited by NSW ,
> now tell me ,
> So do not know how they invite?


Could you please share your friend EOI ? And also is he currently working in Australia?


----------



## iceman8718 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Please help*

Guys , is it advisable to put both state sponsorship NSW and independent both in the same EOI?

My points just increased and i'm eligible for independent.. 

Can i select both ? any issues?

-----------------------------------
Submitted 190 NSW : 2nd October 2015, 55+5 points

10/03/16 - PTE-A , Superior english, 20 Points

Can I add both 189 independent to my current EOI?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

iceman8718 said:


> Guys , is it advisable to put both state sponsorship NSW and independent both in the same EOI?
> 
> My points just increased and i'm eligible for independent..
> 
> ...


NO. It doesn't work that way. It's has to be separate eoi. Have a new one for 189.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman8718 (Dec 8, 2015)

rajivtechno said:


> Could you please share your friend EOI ? And also is he currently working in Australia?



Hey did u put 189 and 190 in the same EOI ??


----------



## iceman8718 (Dec 8, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> NO. It doesn't work that way. It's has to be separate eoi. Have a new one for 189.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


what do u mean ?

I have seen many on this website who have put state and independent requests in the same EOI?

i am confused.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

See if u doing for the first time you can do in eoi. But if u modifying it it's advised to do it individually. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

No any invitations today again?
Very bad and long days.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

iceman8718 said:


> what do u mean ?
> 
> I have seen many on this website who have put state and independent requests in the same EOI?
> 
> i am confused.


U said you have got extra point dint u. And this case it's advised to have another eoi. I did same thing last night where I have created a new one 189.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> NO. It doesn't work that way. It's has to be separate eoi. Have a new one for 189.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Wtf? I applied for both in the same EOI. Got invited first for 190. It DOES work that way.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

Guys,

I would suggest to initiate 2 seperate EOI's one for subclass 189 and another for subclass 190. The reason being each has receive its own invite if both are seperate EOI's else if combined then if one subclass received the invite, the EOI will go to frozen mode until you accept or reject. During the frozen time, the other subclass 189 or 190 or whatever cannot receive invite as the EOI itself in frozen mode for 60 days.

Hope this helps.


----------



## iceman8718 (Dec 8, 2015)

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> I would suggest to initiate 2 seperate EOI's one for subclass 189 and another for subclass 190. The reason being each has receive its own invite if both are seperate EOI's else if combined then if one subclass received the invite, the EOI will go to frozen mode until you accept or reject. During the frozen time, the other subclass 189 or 190 or whatever cannot receive invite as the EOI itself in frozen mode for 60 days.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yes that makes a lot of sense. I think i will update my EOI and make a second one for 189. Only one doubt, can we make 2 different EOI's with the same email address. would there be any issues in the system?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> 60 point with competent english and 8 years experience 60+5 ,then shall nsw will invite ?


As i told before its all depend on nsw need and requirements. Second thing a lot of applicant r there in queue. Do u have 55+5 or 60+5 . Its really confusing when people say that i have 60 points. Another thing nsw set the perticular limit in different occupation. So each year they need different types of skilled people. So i can be sure now that we cant predict about invite according to last year trends. Now its totally depands on luck as i believe. So just wait untill may month.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

iceman8718 said:


> Yes that makes a lot of sense. I think i will update my EOI and make a second one for 189. Only one doubt, can we make 2 different EOI's with the same email address. would there be any issues in the system?


Don't think there is an issue if you use same email id for both EOI's. If you feel, you could have separate ones.


----------



## sukirat1981 (Mar 6, 2016)

Did anyone received the invite this week ?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Can anyone guide me towards state sponsorship ? I have no idea about 190 visa steps.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Another Day Gone. No Invitation today.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Auditor 65+5 eagerly awaiting nsw invitation


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

My wife hhas done MCA, Se has 3 year experience as computer teacher. Will Aus count her this experience.


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

djdoller said:


> As i told before its all depend on nsw need and requirements. Second thing a lot of applicant r there in queue. Do u have 55+5 or 60+5 . Its really confusing when people say that i have 60 points. Another thing nsw set the perticular limit in different occupation. So each year they need different types of skilled people. So i can be sure now that we cant predict about invite according to last year trends. Now its totally depands on luck as i believe. So just wait untill may month.



I dont understand what NSW is doing by not sending invitations..still 2500 places are left as far I know. NSW have to set another declaration after june,2016. 
Lots of people are waiting in queue. Engineers are the most sufferers.

My profile:
Telecommunications Network Engineer(263312) with 55+5 points.
IELTS: 0 pts
DOE: 05-06-2015.


----------



## MAW (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

a have submitted an EOI for NSW 190 nomination at 8th March 2016, my points as following:

Age: 25 Points
Education: 15 Points
Experince: 6.5 years 10 Points 
Language: 7 in all sections PTE 10 Points 
SS: 5 points 

DIBP points 60 +5 SS System Analyst 261112 what are my chances to get invitation ?
many thanks for your help


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

bornil20 said:


> I dont understand what NSW is doing by not sending invitations..still 2500 places are left as far I know. NSW have to set another declaration after june,2016.
> Lots of people are waiting in queue. Engineers are the most sufferers.
> 
> My profile:
> ...


Yes correct. Y dont they send invite is a secret?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Yes correct. Y dont they send invite is a secret?


As per immitraker there were two invites for developer programmers on 9.3.16. So there were invites this week.


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

All Engineers,

Did someone has assess his/her work experience by Engineers Australia?

If a person has three jobs

1) 24 months duration
2) 9 months duration
3) 3 months duration

Can he get all the above experiences positively assessed by EA?


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

texyaz said:


> All Engineers,
> 
> Did someone has assess his/her work experience by Engineers Australia?
> 
> ...


sure he will get positively assessed.. 
you must have resigned from 1st job and join 2nd one and again resigned from 2nd one to join 3rd one..... and of course all three jobs must be closely related to your degree


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

texyaz said:


> All Engineers,
> 
> Did someone has assess his/her work experience by Engineers Australia?
> 
> ...


Even if it is less than 36 months it will be positive but no points.


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> sure he will get positively assessed..
> you must have resigned from 1st job and join 2nd one and again resigned from 2nd one to join 3rd one..... and of course all three jobs must be closely related to your degree


Thanks for replying...
An agent told me that EA does not accept any experience that is below 12 months...


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

texyaz said:


> Thanks for replying...
> An agent told me that EA does not accept any experience that is below 12 months...


i dont think so.....


----------



## hariprakash (Jan 29, 2016)

Can anyone please clarify, what docs need to be submitted to NSW if the workcexperience not covered in ACS?


----------



## gagsy001 (Jul 27, 2015)

texyaz said:


> Thanks for replying...
> An agent told me that EA does not accept any experience that is below 12 months...


Exp less than 1 yr will be considered ..I got it considered last year for electrical engineer from EA dont worry ...


----------



## gagsy001 (Jul 27, 2015)

bornil20 said:


> I dont understand what NSW is doing by not sending invitations..still 2500 places are left as far I know. NSW have to set another declaration after june,2016.
> Lots of people are waiting in queue. Engineers are the most sufferers.
> 
> My profile:
> ...


I completely agree with u it is very agonizing :
eoi- aug 2015
ielts=0
age=25
deg=15
Exp=15(EA)(Electrical engineer)

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

gagsy001 said:


> I completely agree with u it is very agonizing :
> eoi- aug 2015
> ielts=0
> age=25
> ...


earn extra points in english test. maybe you could give PTE a try.


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

gagsy001 said:


> Exp less than 1 yr will be considered ..I got it considered last year for electrical engineer from EA dont worry ...


I am just worried about my 2 experiences,

1) 8-9 months duration
2) 3 months duration

Do you think both will be positively assessed, as the 2nd experience is of just 3 months duration.

Exactly how many months experience of yours was assessed by EA?

Regards...


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

I can't believe it's halfway through march and NSW is still being slower than a snail


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

texyaz said:


> I am just worried about my 2 experiences,
> 
> 1) 8-9 months duration
> 2) 3 months duration
> ...


How can I check how many invitations needs to be sent by NSW in order to meet the quota of 4000. As per Skill select, data showed they already nominated around 2500 plus candidates from july 2015 till jan 2016. My understanding is if they already invited 2500 people so only 1500 places will remain to fulfill the state quota. Engineers and lots of other occupations are in the priority list of NSW but for some reason its doest really matter. Guys pls share your advise am I concluding the correct trend of NSW?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

sfaridi said:


> How can I check how many invitations needs to be sent by NSW in order to meet the quota of 4000. As per Skill select, data showed they already nominated around 2500 plus candidates from july 2015 till jan 2016. My understanding is if they already invited 2500 people so only 1500 places will remain to fulfill the state quota. Engineers and lots of other occupations are in the priority list of NSW but for some reason its doest really matter. Guys pls share your advise am I concluding the correct trend of NSW?


They have sent sm 1400 invites and around 2500+ invites needed to be send in next three months. Dont include 489 in 190. 4000 quota is specifically for 190.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

texyaz said:


> Thanks for replying...
> An agent told me that EA does not accept any experience that is below 12 months...


No less than 12 months is not the case anywhere. Your agent might have misread Msa booklet.


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> They have sent sm 1400 invites and around 2500+ invites needed to be send in next three months. Dont include 489 in 190. 4000 quota is specifically for 190.


Bro how can I check the above. The skillselect shows 2500 plus from NSW. Thanks for the info.. whats ur occupation and timeline?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> They have sent sm 1400 invites and around 2500+ invites needed to be send in next three months. Dont include 489 in 190. 4000 quota is specifically for 190.


Hello ozpunjabi,
H r u?
What about engineers 55+5 pointers,competent and proficient users invitations NSW 190.
Very delay till now


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

sfaridi said:


> Bro how can I check the above. The skillselect shows 2500 plus from NSW. Thanks for the info.. whats ur occupation and timeline?


You can check this on skillselect only. 2525 are the total invitations. 1344 are the total invitation out of 4000 upto January.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello ozpunjabi,
> H r u?
> What about engineers 55+5 pointers,competent and proficient users invitations NSW 190.
> Very delay till now


I am waiting for feburary results which will be published on Monday. Invitations will come in march april and may.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dears,

I have two sub-classes (190 and 489) under my EOI. The question is; if i get invitation for SC489 then what will happen to SC190, and in such case is it a good idea to have this two sub-classes under my EOI or should i keep only SC190?


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> I am waiting for feburary results which will be published on Monday. Invitations will come in march april and may.


Hy Punjabi,

Hope you are good. 

I want to apply also for Northern Territory. My occupation is on their list

Please tell me that why people are not applying for this state. Is it easy or difficult to get nomination from NT?

Thanks


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Hy Punjabi,
> 
> Hope you are good.
> 
> ...


I havent seen their conditions yet. Will check and revert back to you. I think they are not offering many sponsorships and also that part of Australia is little away.


----------



## clyong (May 6, 2014)

ozpunjabi said:


> I am waiting for feburary results which will be published on Monday. Invitations will come in march april and may.


Hi ozpunjabi, 

Is the selection for 190 difference from 189? As what i knew, people are invited for 189 one or two days from the selection date published?

Can you provide me the link or information where can I find the NSW selection details? Or How can I know if I will be invited from February result

Thanks.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

clyong said:


> Hi ozpunjabi,
> 
> Is the selection for 190 difference from 189? As what i knew, people are invited for 189 one or two days from the selection date published?
> 
> ...


189 selection is based on invitation rounds conducted by DIBP. Information regarding this can be seen on skillselect. 190 is state dependent and have different procedures.


----------



## anilnlr (Mar 13, 2016)

*190 Visa*

Hi Guys , 

I applied EOI with 65 points including with SS, But Ielts i have 6 in all bands , But Can i get invite for 190 SS for Software Engineer , Waiting from 2015.


----------



## krithi (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi Folks,

After a long wait my agent has confirmed that I have an offer for sponsorship from NSW. The code applied for is System Administrator, which is no longer on the CSOL for NSW.

1. Do you think the state would offer sponsorship for a code that is no longer on the CSOL list?

2. How can i validate what my agent is stating. Is there any portal i can check the status myself?


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

krithi said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> After a long wait my agent has confirmed that I have an offer for sponsorship from NSW. The code applied for is System Administrator, which is no longer on the CSOL for NSW.
> 
> ...


Hi Krithi,
What is your points break down?


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

krithi said:


> Hi Folks, After a long wait my agent has confirmed that I have an offer for sponsorship from NSW. The code applied for is System Administrator, which is no longer on the CSOL for NSW. 1. Do you think the state would offer sponsorship for a code that is no longer on the CSOL list? 2. How can i validate what my agent is stating. Is there any portal i can check the status myself?


If you are from the 2104 batch, I'm not surprised. I got my sponsorship invitation in Jan 2016 after waiting for almost 18 months. I applied for my visa a few days back.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

No invitations last week. Any luck today for anyone.


----------



## krithi (Dec 6, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi Krithi,
> What is your points break down?


I have 70 points as of now.

7.5 years of Work Experience 
Proficient IELTS
Age : 31


----------



## krithi (Dec 6, 2015)

AKN said:


> If you are from the 2104 batch, I'm not surprised. I got my sponsorship invitation in Jan 2016 after waiting for almost 18 months. I applied for my visa a few days back.


Congratulations! now that you have applied for the visa.

--

So, you received an offer for sponsorship in January 2016 for System Admin code even though it was no longer on the NSW state CSOL at that time?


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Kirthi, 262113 is part of CSOL and possibility is that you got invited by NSW cause your skill falls under stream 2 of NSW invitation.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

krithi said:


> I have 70 points as of now.
> 
> 7.5 years of Work Experience
> Proficient IELTS
> Age : 31


Based on the high points you received an invite. They have mentioned that they will be selecting high pointers for system administrator. 

I too have an eoi submitted for same but my points are 65.

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi All,

I have applied my EOI for 190 category with 60+5 point , when can I expect invite from NSW for 261313?


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

krithi said:


> Congratulations! now that you have applied for the visa. -- So, you received an offer for sponsorship in January 2016 for System Admin code even though it was no longer on the NSW state CSOL at that time?


It's in CSOL. Sys Admins have rarely got the invitations fast after 2014. I believe you should get it very soon. All the best mate.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Ravi,

Can you please tell what is meant by Stream 1 and Stream 2.

Regards



ravikumk said:


> Hi Kirthi, 262113 is part of CSOL and possibility is that you got invited by NSW cause your skill falls under stream 2 of NSW invitation.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Sush Stream 2 has most of CSOL skills only 4-5 are not part of it.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

According to the data i think that next monday the list will be update for skill select web. And then only we can get predict about next invite. A lot of csol people r getting invite , and most of them r not in forum so we cant get the further details. But i feel that everh one upto june will invite with 60 or 55 points. Coz still nsw invited and nominated only 1344 guys out of 4000. So be hopefull. Good luck to all and me too.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

WoW...immitracker shows march application for 189 visa are already being processed and 190 they are in Feb month.....and site says 190 is given priority....


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> WoW...immitracker shows march application for 189 visa are already being processed and 190 they are in Feb month.....and site says 190 is given priority....


No need to get happy. All are higher pointers. So less chancess for 60 and 55 pointers. I think this time 65 pointers will be remain high in 189 chart. So 60 pointers have to wait for while. And up to 60 pointers r not inviting in high no. The 55 pointers have to wait long for 190.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

I mean even though Visa application has been lodged....So in visa lodged category 189 march files are being picked and visa grants are given whereas in case of 190 ppl from Feb beginning are waiting


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> I mean even though Visa application has been lodged....So in visa lodged category 189 march files are being picked and visa grants are given whereas in case of 190 ppl from Feb beginning are waiting


First of all we should not compare 189 with 190. Coz 190 process is so different than all category. Another thing if we have 65 or 70 points then its very wuick to get invite in any occupation. And visa lodge time is max 3months from invite date, mention in dibp web. Another thing untill maximum no. of 60 pointers will get invite untill the same daye of recent there are less chance for 55pointets to get invite.
For e.g. the same occupation as u with 60 points someone invite on the date of last 9th march in 189 subclass and now if u have 55 points in the same occupation your chancess to invite will be close because there are no any 60 pointets have to wait for 190 anymore. So the meaning of backlog is clear. In Your occupation the 60 pointers must be invited on last tecent daye for the 190 with 55 points get chance.
Cheers.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> WoW...immitracker shows march application for 189 visa are already being processed and 190 they are in Feb month.....and site says 190 is given priority....


can you send the link where its illustrated that 190 is given priority??


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Here you go Hrkhadka:

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Any Invitations Today or today also is a Dry Day.
:juggle::juggle::heh::heh:


----------



## sukirat1981 (Mar 6, 2016)

Sush1 said:


> Any Invitations Today or today also is a Dry Day.
> :juggle::juggle::heh::heh:


It seems like that no body has got the invite on this forum since the beginning of March.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Here you go Hrkhadka:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8


Hai mate. This is for visa processing time. It means once u invite and nominate by nsw then since u apply for visa it will take 3 months for 190. So dont get any wrong image for eoi invite. Dibp clearly mention that , you may invite.... so untill u invite dont expect fast process.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Lodged 190 @ February 19, CO assigned, additional docs requested and everything uploaded @ March 15.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

djdoller said:


> No need to get happy. All are higher pointers. So less chancess for 60 and 55 pointers. I think this time 65 pointers will be remain high in 189 chart. So 60 pointers have to wait for while. And up to 60 pointers r not inviting in high no. The 55 pointers have to wait long for 190.


HI,
Djdollar,

is there any chance o\to change any rules for next financial year 2016-2017 or remain same ......


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> HI,
> Djdollar,
> 
> is there any chance o\to change any rules for next financial year 2016-2017 or remain same ......


Yes obviously the rules r changing in july month. But same time the position of nsw 190 will be tight from next year after july coz the trend to invite of nsw is uncertain. Hope all will be fine.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Yes obviously the rules r changing in july month. But same time the position of nsw 190 will be tight from next year after july coz the trend to invite of nsw is uncertain. Hope all will be fine.


any idea ,what type rule will be changed in july 2016 for immigration ?


----------



## Irada_K (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Is there statistics of NSW invitation available for every month (I can only find the one for January)?

Thanks


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> any idea ,what type rule will be changed in july 2016 for immigration ?


Regarding to the below,

New points Test Draft from November 2015

The Federal Government are currently undertaking a review of the Australian migration system. A Draft report was published in November 2015 and provided the following comments in relation to the Skilled (points Test) categories.

They are important in that they give some guidance into how DIBP will structure their new points test which is expected later in 2016 …

Comments from the Report

———————————–

There is a case for adjusting the selection of skilled immigrants

Across the skill stream as a whole, immigrants’ skill levels are broadly similar to those of the Australian born population. However, within the skill stream there is significant variation. The relatively poor labour market outcomes of onshore independent skilled immigrants suggest that there is scope to improve the labour market outcomes of the skilled immigration stream overall by adjusting the eligibility criteria for this visa subclass.

One option would be to radically change the approach to selection of all skilled immigrants, such as by imposing a points test on all applicants, similar to the Canadian system. However, this would not address the most problematic subclass the onshore independent subclass which is already subject to a points test. It would add extra administration to employer

nominated skilled immigration (which performs well).

On balance it is unlikely that imposing extra bureaucracy to the entire skilled immigration program to address deficiencies in one visa subclass would improve skilled immigrants’ labour market outcomes significantly. An alternative would be to make targeted adjustments to the eligibility criteria, including:

• increasing the points granted for superior English language skills (currently superior English attracts 20 points)

• granting more points to graduates who have studied in fields which are under supplied (or penalising graduates in over-supplied fields)

• granting more points to applicants who have achieved better academic results (currently points are granted based on the award of a degree from a recognised institution; academic success is not taken into account) for example those with a distinction or high distinction average, honours and higher degrees

• reducing the occupational ceilings for over-supplied fields

• capping the onshore independent visa subclass (which would implicitly increase the points test pass mark for the subclass each year).

Of these options, the Commission favours the first three. Increasing the points granted to applicants who have desirable human capital characteristics (English language skills and

high marks in fields that are not over supplied) would be consistent with the objective of identifying immigrants who are likely to meet Australia’s longer term labour market needs.

Reducing the occupational ceilings for over supplied fields would be a less targeted* approach, particularly if applications are processed in the order they are lodged.


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Regarding to the below,
> 
> New points Test Draft from November 2015
> 
> ...


I wonder if there is any chance they would increase the points for Proficient English as well, proportionately.


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

merker said:


> I wonder if there is any chance they would increase the points for Proficient English as well, proportionately.


Lets hope they do


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

When will nsw send the invitations??


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Good news for 55 pointers. 489 subclass is very easy to get invite in just 30 days. Even some region grant visa within 2 months. News from australian lawyer , yesterday they have granted a lot of 489 visa in different region for most comman occupations. Account guys can also apply for auditors in sfc region. Its easy process to get invite now.
Try 489 inspite of 190. Coz nsw really want people to spread out to increase the job opportunity in regional areas and also wages are higher than cbd un regional. After july 2016 nsw bring out a lot of changes in invite process, and changes in immigration process being hard since 2006. So its better to be safe side , to apply for 489.
Cheers.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Good news for 55 pointers. 489 subclass is very easy to get invite in just 30 days. Even some region grant visa within 2 months. News from australian lawyer , yesterday they have granted a lot of 489 visa in different region for most comman occupations. Account guys can also apply for auditors in sfc region. Its easy process to get invite now.
> Try 489 inspite of 190. Coz nsw really want people to spread out to increase the job opportunity in regional areas and also wages are higher than cbd un regional. After july 2016 nsw bring out a lot of changes in invite process, and changes in immigration process being hard since 2006. So its better to be safe side , to apply for 489.
> Cheers.


I guess while filing the 489 we can still have 190 lodged. Here is my question with an example

Suppose I get approval for 489, after paying the visa fee I landed in Australia and my 190 eoi is still in the pool. After a year I get approval for 190. Do I have to pay the visa fee again?

Also I believe we don't get government health benefits in 489.



Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## nicbrown (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi, Im new to this group and was wondering if anyone can help me with how long it takes to get and invitationg for NSW. I logged my EOI on the 22nd of Feb. I have 65 points and my skills is Quality Assurance Manager. Code is 139914.


----------



## clyong (May 6, 2014)

Hi All, 

May I know if anyone has NSW invited since Nov?
Thanks.

regards


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Yes i think that you have to pay again. But 489 and190 visa fees r diferent. Another thing i also told that 489 is the stair to reach up to PR.
Another logic if we have to stay 2 twars and work 1 year for anywhere in nsw orin rerion , untill we dont fullfil the condition , then ut doesnt make any different to get 190 or 489. But one survey just shows that the sakary is higher in regionsl area than cbd. Coz in regional area employeer need kabour for different kinds of wirk responsibilities and they have shortage so they pay more to atteact to oeopke to stay in region. 
Only one different in cbd and reguonal is the rent r higher in CBD than regional and salary is less. So better idea to live in regional. Even the residancy we can get after 2 years in both 489 and 190. Just only we need to apply 187 if we hold 489. But it is definately sure visa if u work n live for 2 years. 
One more thing if your 190 subclass is still there then u can apply onshore. If yoyr 190 approved while in australua u just have to go out of australua to get stemp on your passport. People go to nz for doing so.
Cheers.


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

*First visit*

Hi Experts,

I am planning to make my first entry to Australia next week. What are the documents needed apart from Visa Grant Letter and Passport to enter?


----------



## shalu.yadav (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi djdoller,

I am waiting as an accountant since 1 Aug 2015, i have 60 points as of now, and i don't have any hope neither for 189 nor for 190 for current financial year. You mentioned "SFC region". 
can you explain which region is this, I am ready to go to regional areas also.

It will be great help..thanks in advance


----------



## Irada_K (Feb 8, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Good news for 55 pointers. 489 subclass is very easy to get invite in just 30 days. Even some region grant visa within 2 months. News from australian lawyer , yesterday they have granted a lot of 489 visa in different region for most comman occupations. Account guys can also apply for auditors in sfc region. Its easy process to get invite now.
> Try 489 inspite of 190. Coz nsw really want people to spread out to increase the job opportunity in regional areas and also wages are higher than cbd un regional. After july 2016 nsw bring out a lot of changes in invite process, and changes in immigration process being hard since 2006. So its better to be safe side , to apply for 489.
> Cheers.


Hello,

Does 489 allow you to work in other areas other than the region you get nomination from?

Thank you


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

How to file an eoi for Victoria? Do I have to go to their website and file it or can be done from skill select website?

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

shalu.yadav said:


> Hi djdoller,
> 
> I am waiting as an accountant since 1 Aug 2015, i have 60 points as of now, and i don't have any hope neither for 189 nor for 190 for current financial year. You mentioned "SFC region".
> can you explain which region is this, I am ready to go to regional areas also.
> ...


Yes mate.
I m here to help everybuddy. 
Its Far south coast. Make sure your skill assessment should be as a external or internal auditor. U will definately get invite as u have 60 points. Open industries nsw web site. And open 489 regional areas. U have to apply for south far coast. First check the conditions. And find your occupation there. Then apply another eoi. And send all docc. 
All the best


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Irada_K said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does 489 allow you to work in other areas other than the region you get nomination from?
> 
> Thank you


Hi mate. Dont think too much. First of all it important that u get any regular work during the first 5 months. Because to obtain the work is not that easy as we think. And yes we csn not work in other area because it is the main condition to live 2 years snd work 1 year in regional area. But believe me u will love to work in regional area. Its not that hard to get work there but u have to work atleast 5 to 6 mnths in other field untill u become aware of the system and forget your homesickness. 
Good luck


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Great news. 6 of my friends received invite yesterday in 489 subclass just in 28 days to 40 days in different occupation. So the news from aussie lawyer is true. Guys 489 is bit tricky. So if u dont have much knowledge kust share the questions. We might help to each other.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Good news for 55 pointers. 489 subclass is very easy to get invite in just 30 days. Even some region grant visa within 2 months. News from australian lawyer , yesterday they have granted a lot of 489 visa in different region for most comman occupations. Account guys can also apply for auditors in sfc region. Its easy process to get invite now.
> Try 489 inspite of 190. Coz nsw really want people to spread out to increase the job opportunity in regional areas and also wages are higher than cbd un regional. After july 2016 nsw bring out a lot of changes in invite process, and changes in immigration process being hard since 2006. So its better to be safe side , to apply for 489.
> Cheers.


Is it only for nsw? i think nsw does not have 489 regional Sponser for telecom eng with competent english then its of no use of telecom eng.?
and what about 489 family sponser from melbourne (victoria)? can u give me this information from that lawyer... it would be a great help


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> Is it only for nsw? i think nsw does not have 489 regional Sponser for telecom eng with competent english then its of no use of telecom eng.?
> and what about 489 family sponser from melbourne (victoria)? can u give me this information from that lawyer... it would be a great help


Yes u can 10 points extra for relative sponsor but they invite only 5 to 10 people each round in damily sponsor. So its bit slow.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

i see very very few telecom engineer being invited even with 60 or 65 points.... why is so...
it is so frustating for 55 pointers like me waiting since sept 2015.. dont know when this wait is going to end


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Yes u can 10 points extra for relative sponsor but they invite only 5 to 10 people each round in damily sponsor. So its bit slow.


hey do you have any link where we can see the number of invitation for 489 FS?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> hey do you have any link where we can see the number of invitation for 489 FS?


In skill select in nomination of stare and terriotory section after 190 u will find total 489 invited people. Currently they r 1043 invitations.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> In skill select in nomination of stare and terriotory section after 190 u will find total 489 invited people. Currently they r 1043 invitations.


but is that for both SS and FS?


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Great news. 6 of my friends received invite yesterday in 489 subclass just in 28 days to 40 days in different occupation. So the news from aussie lawyer is true. Guys 489 is bit tricky. So if u dont have much knowledge kust share the questions. We might help to each other.


Hey djdoller, For 261313 its says 2 years of experience is required for 489. Can you confirm this experience can include your total experience or only experience after skill met. Did any of your friends with less than 2 years expereince after skill met receive invitation?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> Hey djdoller, For 261313 its says 2 years of experience is required for 489. Can you confirm this experience can include your total experience or only experience after skill met. Did any of your friends with less than 2 years expereince after skill met receive invitation?


This information is very tricky. I also need to find out for same. Let me give some time. One more thing u also send email to far south coast regarding this. So we can get perfect information. Must ask that experience should be according to acs assessment or it should be after graduation ?


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

djdoller said:


> This information is very tricky. I also need to find out for same. Let me give some time. One more thing u also send email to far south coast regarding this. So we can get perfect information. Must ask that experience should be according to acs assessment or it should be after graduation ?


Yes I did send them a mail today regarding this. I will share with you if I receive any response.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> Yes I did send them a mail today regarding this. I will share with you if I receive any response.


Great. Will wait for their reply.
Then we will get clue what to do.


----------



## texyaz (Apr 9, 2015)

I am a regular visitor of this forum. From the last two months I haven`t heard or seen that a lot of persons have received invitation. But when DIBp will update the skill select page about state & territory nomination for NSW 190 Feb month, the figure would be 500+. I don`t understand which persons receive these nominations because atmost 20-30 persons would have shared their stories about invitation in the last 2 months. 

Very very disappointing process...


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> i see very very few telecom engineer being invited even with 60 or 65 points.... why is so...
> it is so frustating for 55 pointers like me waiting since sept 2015.. dont know when this wait is going to end


There are no 60+5 pointers Telecom engineers waiting for NSW. They all get invited for 189. Only 55 pointers are waiting and will be invited soon.


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

djdoller said:


> Great news. 6 of my friends received invite yesterday in 489 subclass just in 28 days to 40 days in different occupation. So the news from aussie lawyer is true. Guys 489 is bit tricky. So if u dont have much knowledge kust share the questions. We might help to each other.



Hi djdoller,

You have been extremely helpful. Why is 489 tricky. 

I need couple of clarifications too and I hope someone can clear it for me.

a) For 489 visa - the english exam IELTS has to be valid for 2 OR 3 years?
b) For 489 visa - do we have to make the payment of $770 before invite or after NSW invites?

Thank you


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sheetal Bob said:


> Hi djdoller,
> 
> You have been extremely helpful. Why is 489 tricky.
> 
> ...


I need couple of clarifications too and I hope someone can clear it for me.

a) For 489 visa - the english exam IELTS has to be valid for 2 OR 3 years?
b) For 489 visa - do we have to make the payment of $770 before invite or after NSW invites?
In most region ielts is valid for 2 years but in few they also valid 3 yrs. Must check with the region first in website. And u have to pay 770 AUD first .then u will get acknowledgement no. And then if u paid the amount u can go further . The payment option is individually in each rerion so use that link from website. And fill the form. They mention that invitation us not garented. It means that they want to tell us we have to pay before invite. Right? so the neaning tricky is in this manner. 
Thank you[/QUOTE]


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> I need couple of clarifications too and I hope someone can clear it for me.
> 
> a) For 489 visa - the english exam IELTS has to be valid for 2 OR 3 years?
> b) For 489 visa - do we have to make the payment of $770 before invite or after NSW invites?
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Whats your occupation code? And points?


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Is there any Inv for tomorrow and Friday ? Any guesses Guys


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Is there any Inv for tomorrow and Friday ? Any guesses Guys


There might be good news tomorrow or on friday. But untill 55 pointers will not get any invite i would rather keep quite... 
So good luck to all. Me too.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> There might be good news tomorrow or on friday. But untill 55 pointers will not get any invite i would rather keep quite...
> So good luck to all. Me too.


Atleast the backlog should move so that we can get an invite soon


----------



## Irada_K (Feb 8, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Yes i think that you have to pay again. But 489 and190 visa fees r diferent.


Why is it different? 3600$ for both on the website


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Irada_K said:


> Why is it different? 3600$ for both on the website


I mean including of eoi and nomination all together it get little bit different.


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

djdoller said:


> There might be good news tomorrow or on friday. But untill 55 pointers will not get any invite i would rather keep quite...
> So good luck to all. Me too.


Hi Dj dollar. Could you pls share your thoughts....I am an electronics engineer with 55 pts waiting for NSW invitation since december. Is there any other options for me to get invite. SA & WA the occupation requirement cant meet. I dont have 7 in all?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

hi,
All

If any new rules comes from july 2016 then what about current eoi,
Will they consider as old rules or old eoi converted in to new eoi or we need to fill up eoi again ?

thanks,


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

ozpunjabi said:


> There are no 60+5 pointers Telecom engineers waiting for NSW. They all get invited for 189. Only 55 pointers are waiting and will be invited soon.



Waiting and waiting. Hope our wait will not be so longer.
My profile:
Telecommunication Network Engineer with 55 points
IELTS: 0
Exp:10


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

bornil20 said:


> Waiting and waiting. Hope our wait will not be so longer.
> My profile:
> Telecommunication Network Engineer with 55 points
> IELTS: 0
> Exp:10


Waiting since April 2015 55 points SOL 263111 English 0


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> hi,
> All
> 
> If any new rules comes from july 2016 then what about current eoi,
> ...


Eoi will be valid but rules will apply as new one . If the person already apply for visa they dont need to worry.


----------



## KKSEN88 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi friendzz,

I got invitation mail from NSW on 60 points to apply for 190 but i m confuse what to do apply for 190 or wait for 189 because i check last year trend they issued very less invitations in 189 in april may and june... ao is there any chances in next round of 189 or accept 190. please advise me... thanks in advance...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

KKSEN88 said:


> Hi friendzz,
> 
> I got invitation mail from NSW on 60 points to apply for 190 but i m confuse what to do apply for 190 or wait for 189 because i check last year trend they issued very less invitations in 189 in april may and june... ao is there any chances in next round of 189 or accept 190. please advise me... thanks in advance...


Anzsco code? And whats your points total?


----------



## KKSEN88 (Mar 1, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Anzsco code? And whats your points total?


233111 and 60 poins with competent English...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

KKSEN88 said:


> Hi friendzz,
> 
> I got invitation mail from NSW on 60 points to apply for 190 but i m confuse what to do apply for 190 or wait for 189 because i check last year trend they issued very less invitations in 189 in april may and june... ao is there any chances in next round of 189 or accept 190. please advise me... thanks in advance...


When u got invite?


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Is there any Inv for tomorrow and Friday ? Any guesses Guys


Hi - 
Am waiting for NSW Invite, since last year September. I didn't hear anything until now. 

I had applied for Victoria sponsorship at the same time, but they refused it, what are the chances if I re-apply again ? Will they consider it ?


Can someone please let me know. 

Age - 30
Qualification - 15
IELTS - 10
Experience - 4.11 years
Occupation Applied - Software Engineer


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

prakash1243 said:


> Hi -
> Am waiting for NSW Invite, since last year September. I didn't hear anything until now.
> 
> I had applied for Victoria sponsorship at the same time, but they refused it, what are the chances if I re-apply again ? Will they consider it ?
> ...


EOI date?


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

EOI Dated is September 30th for both NSW and Victoria
Victoria refused it on October 14th, so I can re-apply by next month 15th.

Any guesses about NSW Invite ? Please let me know.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

prakash1243 said:


> EOI Dated is September 30th for both NSW and Victoria
> Victoria refused it on October 14th, so I can re-apply by next month 15th.
> 
> Any guesses about NSW Invite ? Please let me know.


It could not be possible that u didnt get invite untill now. Coz u have 60 points with work experience. So most 60 pointers r invited up to december month. There might be some problem in your EOI. Give me brief detail of your point breakdown. Coz the wrong eoi some times leads in to troble.


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

No, I have only 55 points until now. 

For my Experience, I'll claim 5 more points from May 1st (As per my ACS); then my NSW EOI will move to 60.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

When will nsw invite external auditors??


----------



## rk.19 (Mar 8, 2016)

leap said:


> EOI submission date is 7/1/2015
> Occupation code is 263111


Hi Leap, What is your English Language Score and what s the update on NSW Invitation?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> When will nsw invite external auditors??


Apply for 489 visa in sfc region. South far coast. Account guys will be removed next year otherwise.


----------



## KKSEN88 (Mar 1, 2016)

djdoller said:


> When u got invite?


today morning my agent inform me about invitation mail...


----------



## rk.19 (Mar 8, 2016)

Victoria refuses most of 190 applications. They look at your connection to Victoria i.e Study, Experience or Relatives...


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

KKSEN88 said:


> today morning my agent inform me about invitation mail...


What was your date of EOI? And you can definitely get invited for 189 with 60 points in very next round. You have 14 days to decide on nsw invite.


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

KKSEN88 said:


> 233111 and 60 poins with competent English...


As a chemical engineer you will most definitely get invitation for 189 visa at the shortes time possible. Your occupation is not pro rata, chemical engineers get 189 visa very easily. Please apply for 189 visa, leave space for 55 pointers engineers who need the invitation desperately.


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

Engineers with 60 or 65 points without Ss points do not have any business for applying for this visa as they will already be invited for the independent. Please think carefully and do not be selfish.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > When will nsw invite external auditors??
> ...


I checked sfc site they require 2 years of experience..moreover at 65+5 points with superior English I m very optimistic about 190 invite


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

SOURABH.C said:


> I checked sfc site they require 2 years of experience..moreover at 65+5 points with superior English I m very optimistic about 190 invite


Please can you help with a link for the south far coast regional nomination.

Highly optimistic though

External Auditor
NSW
75 Points


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> Please can you help with a link for the south far coast regional nomination.
> 
> Highly optimistic though
> 
> ...


Which type of help u need? I mean what information u r looking for?


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

prakash1243 said:


> No, I have only 55 points until now.
> 
> For my Experience, I'll claim 5 more points from May 1st (As per my ACS); then my NSW EOI will move to 60.


why on May 1st? what does your ACS letter say? work experience after May 2013 is considered relevant?


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

djdoller said:


> Which type of help u need? I mean what information u r looking for?


Thank you djdoller. You've really been a great help on this forum. I actually need information on 489 for sfc. The accessible link for application. Thanks a lot bro


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

emboon said:


> why on May 1st? what does your ACS letter say? work experience after May 2013 is considered relevant?


Untill may most of the people will getinvited then what is the benifites of 5 points to increase? Haha just wondering.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> Thank you djdoller. You've really been a great help on this forum. I actually need information on 489 for sfc. The accessible link for application. Thanks a lot bro


Always welcome brother. Help is the second name of GOD. Cheers.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> I checked sfc site they require 2 years of experience..moreover at 65+5 points with superior English I m very optimistic about 190 invite


I told before.489 sites r really tricky. 2 years experience mean post graduated experience. Just need to be full time and paid. Dont need to check for acs assessment. Email them to check twice.


----------



## swilliam (Feb 6, 2016)

Is there anyone got invitation from NSW? I m going to lost my belief in getting invitation as (55+5) electronics engineer candidate.


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

swilliam said:


> Is there anyone got invitation from NSW? I m going to lost my belief in getting invitation as (55+5) electronics engineer candidate.


Only civil, structural, environmental and biomedical engineers received invitation with 55 points so far. I guess other engineering occupations are not in demand and people who are applying with 60 or 65 points are not helping as well.


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

djdoller said:


> Always welcome brother. Help is the second name of GOD. Cheers.


Having checked the site, i realised they need 

*Additional RDA FSC Requirements* Minimum two (2) years full-time*, paid employment in Australia as an External Auditor. This condition is separate to any professional year.

I dont have any work experience in Australia as an External Auditor. However, i have 6 years of professional experience. How do they expect "Skilled Migrants" to have minimum two years full time paid employment in Australia as an External Auditor. Its just weird to me really.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Always welcome brother. Help is the second name of GOD. Cheers.
> ...


Yupp that's weird..if someone has 2 yrs australian exp in related field why the hell would he go to a stupid regional place..he will obviously go for 189 or 190 as australian exp will give him 5 extra points too


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> Having checked the site, i realised they need
> 
> *Additional RDA FSC Requirements* Minimum two (2) years full-time*, paid employment in Australia as an External Auditor. This condition is separate to any professional year.
> 
> I dont have any work experience in Australia as an External Auditor. However, i have 6 years of professional experience. How do they expect "Skilled Migrants" to have minimum two years full time paid employment in Australia as an External Auditor. Its just weird to me really.


I already told that 2 years experience is after your study. And it should be paid and full time only. U have 6 yrs experience thats good. it should not be in australia.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

:spit:


djdoller said:


> I already told that 2 years experience is after your study. And it should be paid and full time only. U have 6 yrs experience thats good. it should not be in australia.


Yes u r right. In auditors they mention in australian work. But i think they r really stupid. If u dont have any vida how could u do work in australia. And in atudent visa in bachelor degree u have limit of 20 hours per week. I think this could be a mistake or may be they really dont want to invite people. Coz australian work experience is not that easy as they mention. And field work is really hard to get. I lived for 5 years and just work for last 11months in my field. Even after getting pr its not too easy to find work for the first year.


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

djdoller said:


> I already told that 2 years experience is after your study. And it should be paid and full time only. U have 6 yrs experience thats good. it should not be in australia.


Given quite alright. But why would they need me to have Australian Experience? Kindly explain properly djdoller. The 6 years experience i have post study is from my country. How does that make up for their requirement of minimum 2 years working in Australia? It seems tricky bro.

Thank you for your patience as you explain:confused2:


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Yupp that's weird..if someone has 2 yrs australian exp in related field why the hell would he go to a stupid regional place..he will obviously go for 189 or 190 as australian exp will give him 5 extra points too


Hahaha. Really they r stupid. I m sure that it would be the off shore experience. Regional guys r really poor with their websites too. Its really messy and lot of mustakes in it and expecting 7 bands from thoes people whos first lenguage is different.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> Given quite alright. But why would they need me to have Australian Experience? Kindly explain properly djdoller. The 6 years experience i have post study is from my country. How does that make up for their requirement of minimum 2 years working in Australia? It seems tricky bro.
> 
> Thank you for your patience as you explain:confused2:


I think u must send an email to them and ask that if a person is not on any migration visa and hold student visa then 2 years study points is there. And 2 years experience while studing. That student have already 30+15+10+5+5 = 65 direct points and 5 more from nsw ss. Then y he is going to apply for regional area? Is there any mistake or something else. Or they might make us fool? U should send an email.


----------



## Tina9700 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi there, when did u do EOI? I am chemical engineer too with 10 in ielts .


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

hi djdoller

any idea about the official results released uptp March? i wana know exactly how many invitations are still left? my idea is it would be 2000. please share the link if details are released. thanks


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

djdoller said:


> I already told that 2 years experience is after your study. And it should be paid and full time only. U have 6 yrs experience thats good. it should not be in australia.


How did you confirm it is after your graduation and not skill met date. I sent a mail to Far South Coast inquiry email address, but so far no response.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> How did you confirm it is after your graduation and not skill met date. I sent a mail to Far South Coast inquiry email address, but so far no response.


For software engg. I m sure that its after study experience. But for other occupation there is some catch. For e.g. in auditor guys they eed australian experience too. So wait for your reply.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

rk.19 said:


> Victoria refuses most of 190 applications. They look at your connection to Victoria i.e Study, Experience or Relatives...


i have my relative (brother) at melbourne, and i have submitted a seperate EOI for 489 FS (and one for 190 NSW SS) with 55 points (ielts 0 pts)..... according to you will they invite me??what do you say?


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi guys,
I am a biomedical engineer with 55 points + 5 ss ( English:0, experience: 10).
I saw a biomedical engineer with 55 points (English:10, experience:0) received invitation two weeks ago, and his eoi date 11/August 
And mine 13/August.
Do you think i have a good chance to receive it. 
Please advise me 
Thanks


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

djdoller said:


> I think u must send an email to them and ask that if a person is not on any migration visa and hold student visa then 2 years study points is there. And 2 years experience while studing. That student have already 30+15+10+5+5 = 65 direct points and 5 more from nsw ss. Then y he is going to apply for regional area? Is there any mistake or something else. Or they might make us fool? U should send an email.


I have


----------



## Aakash89 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi dj dollar,

Any idea about invitation for electronics engineers with 55 + 5 SS points. 

Age- 30
Study- 15
Eng-10
Eoi date - 14 aug 2015
On EOI the effect date showing is 26 Dec 2015
Point breakdown date showing 11jan 2016.
Does it mean eoi will be counted from dec or jan? Or they just look at the submit date which is aug 2015. Pls reply.


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

Aakash89 said:


> Hi dj dollar,
> 
> Any idea about invitation for electronics engineers with 55 + 5 SS points.
> 
> ...


I am also waiting in the same boat..same breakdown waiting since december.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Another silent week..no invite...what's wrong with NSW...

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> It could not be possible that u didnt get invite untill now. Coz u have 60 points with work experience. So most 60 pointers r invited up to december month. There might be some problem in your EOI. Give me brief detail of your point breakdown. Coz the wrong eoi some times leads in to troble.


Hi djdoller, re 60 pointers invited up to Dec, where did you get that info? Do you think it's occupation-independent (excluding pro-rata) or you talking only about specific occupation?I'm waiting since late Dec with 60+5... 
Thanks, cheers


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

bocko said:


> Hi djdoller, re 60 pointers invited up to Dec, where did you get that info? Do you think it's occupation-independent (excluding pro-rata) or you talking only about specific occupation?I'm waiting since late Dec with 60+5...
> Thanks, cheers


Same here..waiting since December end..

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tina9700 (Mar 9, 2016)

Any ideas for chemical engineer for 190 NSW?


----------



## Tina9700 (Mar 9, 2016)

Any idea for chemical engineer for 190 NSW?
Age 30
Qualification 15
English 10
Work experience 0 
State sponsorship 5


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Nsw guys are in sleeping mode..


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> Same here..waiting since December end..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


This analysis is for most common occupations except engineers and csol list. Generally people got invite in 2 to 3 months max. But this time it will be taking more time coz invite no r very less for 189. They set the limits of 189 and 190 invitee. So at last if they have some space to invite in 189 ceiling then last 2 or 3 minths before july they can invite 55 pointers for 190 and full their quota.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Nsw guys are in sleeping mode..


U r right, but this is not december any way. Dont know what they r doing? One side they tell that the system is totally computerised for invitation but other side we can see that their computers got error since last couple of months. Not working properly.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > Nsw guys are in sleeping mode..
> ...


Hii what's ur occupation and point score..btw 1 accountant has received invite from nsw today in other thread


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> U r right, but this is not december any way. Dont know what they r doing? One side they tell that the system is totally computerised for invitation but other side we can see that their computers got error since last couple of months. Not working properly.


Well, the new system, if it's really fully automatic, is prone to all kind of pranks...I mean if you have a system where you can enter what ever you want without any checking and which doesn't even ask for confirmation of email and where the invitation email can finish in the spam....it's just a black box


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Its not a silent week, one of the accountants have got invitation today. Just checked another forum.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii what's ur occupation and point score..btw 1 accountant has received invite from nsw today in other thread


2613.. with 55 points .
Eoi date 12.9.15
Getting 5 more points in just 2 or 3 months.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Its not a silent week, one of the accountants have got invitation today. Just checked another forum.


What was the score and details?


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Infact three of them have been invited. General Accountant 221111
All 65+5
One of them has submitted the EOI on 8th March 2016.

Regards


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Infact three of them have been invited. General Accountant 221111
> All 65+5
> One of them has submitted the EOI on 8th March 2016.
> 
> Regards


That makes me believe that I have committed a huge mistake by getting assessed as external auditor..65+5 EOI updated on 28 feb 16


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Infact three of them have been invited. General Accountant 221111
> All 65+5
> One of them has submitted the EOI on 8th March 2016.
> 
> Regards


I got the clue now. We will all get the invite up to eoi date for may month eighter in 189 or in 190. I mean if some one apply on 1st or 2nd week of may, still they will get invite on same month with 65, 60 or 55 in 190 class.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

djdoller said:


> I got the clue now. We will all get the invite up to eoi date for may month eighter in 189 or in 190. I mean if some one apply on 1st or 2nd week of may, still they will get invite on same month with 65, 60 or 55 in 190 class.


In last days of may I will qualify for 189 with 60 points due to my 8 yes experience but I think I would not get invitation because ceiling of my occupation has been 90% filled till date.
But waiting for NSW invitation since oct-15 with 55 points.
My occupation is engineering technologist.

And which clue is in our mind?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> In last days of may I will qualify for 189 with 60 points due to my 8 yes experience but I think I would not get invitation because ceiling of my occupation has been 90% filled till date.
> But waiting for NSW invitation since oct-15 with 55 points.
> My occupation is engineering technologist.
> 
> And which clue is in our mind?


U will get 189 or 190 for sure untill june. Coz the ceiling that we see is not all correct numbers. A lot of visa application might be rejected because of uncertain cercumsrances. So there might be more space than listed in ceiling table. And about 90% filled is for all occupation, so be patience. Will be fine everything.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

djdoller said:


> U will get 189 or 190 for sure untill june. Coz the ceiling that we see is not all correct numbers. A lot of visa application might be rejected because of uncertain cercumsrances. So there might be more space than listed in ceiling table. And about 90% filled is for all occupation, so be patience. Will be fine everything.


The quota 91% I m discussing 189 for 2339 anzsco code.
Is this not correct?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> The quota 91% I m discussing 189 for 2339 anzsco code.
> Is this not correct?


Look all thing is not talkable but some thing is just logically true. Do u reallybthing that australia give the visa to all applicant? Or in other way do u think that all invited applicant finaly get the visa for sure? Nop. A lot of applicant r fail to prove their experience or employment, few of them have quieries and some of people just widthdraw the application for some emergency incident. This ratio is more than 10%. Some applicant by mistake claimed over experience. Some have got different details in eoi and in visa form . A lot more thing is depend on rejection of visa. Some of have not spouse english. Few of them just fail to pay the fees ontime. Etc...
So no matter how but we will all get invited one day.


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> > Infact three of them have been invited. General Accountant 221111
> ...


But in accountant thread someone mentioned receiving invitation as external auditor with 65+5 points.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

makapaka said:


> But in accountant thread someone mentioned receiving invitation as external auditor with 65+5 points.






That's what he is saying. He was assessed as external auditor, however, for accountants has been released 3 invitations. Bad decision he thinks.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,
I have submitted my EOI selecting NSW with 60+5 points on 9th March. My occupation is ICT BA.
Please advise when can I expect an invitation.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

NSW to increase Subclass 190 nominations

*by*Eugene Liu*|**posted in:*News*|**10

The*NSW Department of Industry*has advised the MIA that they have recently begun issuing invitations for the 190 State Nomination visa.* While the rate of nominations since July has been limited, NSW*anticipates nominating*another 4,000 skilled candidates*for the 190 visa in 2015-16 with a ramp up of invitations in the coming months.* The MIA will continue to liaise with NSW Department of Industry and provide further updates on the 190 nominations program when available.
So all cheers and wait.


----------



## wilfredlams (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi guys,
I got an invitation to apply for NSW nomination for 60+5 for 261312 and was wondering how long do it usually takes for them invited me in skillselect after submitting an application? Thanks.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

I am filing EOI tomorrow as per details under below

EOI : 19/03/2016
Points: 60+5 (SS and spouse)
ANZSCO:263111

Any idea when should I expect an invitation from NSW or Vic?

Thx
Prash


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

wilfredlams said:


> Hi guys,
> I got an invitation to apply for NSW nomination for 60+5 for 261312 and was wondering how long do it usually takes for them invited me in skillselect after submitting an application? Thanks.


When was ur eoi?


----------



## wilfredlams (Sep 11, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> wilfredlams said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys,
> ...


12/03/16


----------



## mgfg (Jan 16, 2016)

Guys, i got an invitation from nsw yesterday.. 65+5 external auditor here, lodged eoi on 12/29.


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

mgfg said:


> Guys, i got an invitation from nsw yesterday.. 65+5 external auditor here, lodged eoi on 12/29.


When did u get the email?
Congratulations.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> NSW to increase Subclass 190 nominations
> 
> *by*Eugene Liu*|**posted in:*News*|**10
> 
> ...


Hi DjDollar,
I don't want to be a party spoiler however the news you posted is not recent but posted on 9th Sep.

So to be honest, I am still anxious.


----------



## mgfg (Jan 16, 2016)

I saw the email today, but it was sent by nsw yesterday.. Any external auditors here who got an invite as well? Neyogasgas, aurora?


----------



## mgfg (Jan 16, 2016)

makapaka said:


> mgfg said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, i got an invitation from nsw yesterday.. 65+5 external auditor here, lodged eoi on 12/29.
> ...


Thank you!  I saw the email today, but it was sent by nsw yesterday (march 18).. Any external auditors here who got an invite as well? Neyogasgas, aurora?


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

mgfg said:


> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> > mgfg said:
> ...


I got invited as auditor yesterday


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Guys I have Indian credit card..can I pay 300 aud through it or do I need to call my bank?


----------



## mgfg (Jan 16, 2016)

SOURABH.C said:


> mgfg said:
> 
> 
> > makapaka said:
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi DjDollar,
> I don't want to be a party spoiler however the news you posted is not recent but posted on 9th Sep.
> 
> So to be honest, I am still anxious.


I know the news is old from september but there might be some descipation because of this news. So may be there could be some changes in no of invite.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> I know the news is old from september but there might be some descipation because of this news. So may be there could be some changes in no of invite.



No that was an announcement made to tell people the invitations had started. Previously from July-September there were no or very few invites issued


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shreearchie (Oct 22, 2015)

What is the subject line for invite email ? Anything particular we should be focusing on ?

Can anybody share any sample email for the invite from NSW.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Please guide me i am filling out my 190 visa application form on step 13 it asks" has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?" then second question is if it was in the relevant role? i haven't claimed any points for experience, what should i do? should i write yes to these answers or no?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

shreearchie said:


> What is the subject line for invite email ? Anything particular we should be focusing on ?
> 
> Can anybody share any sample email for the invite from NSW.


the mail comes from [email protected]


----------



## boroonmahanta (Oct 23, 2015)

*Application Status Update*

Status Update:

01 Oct 15 - VETASSESS Submitted (ANZSCO Code: 223112).
13 Oct 15 - VETASSESS Evaluation +ve
20 Nov 15 - PTE-A Overall 87
27 Nov 15 - EOI Submitted
27 Nov 15 - EOI Points tally 70 + 5 (SS) = 75
11 Dec 15 - Got Invite from NSW to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa
17 Dec 15 - Application Made
10 Feb 16 - DIBP Invite to apply on IMMIACCOUNT
09 Mar 16 - IMMIACCOUNT VISA Lodged and fees paid
11 Mar 16 - HAP IDs received

Next steps, PCC and Medicals


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

Black_Rose said:


> I feel for you. I'll inform once I get the outcome


Hello Black Rose

Just today i got invitation from NSW and i guess your are right person to seek help from.

Just have few queries, would request you to please guide me on this:

1. Do i need to give some declaration as a proof of points claimed as asked by NSW?

2. Do i need to upload all the employment papers or only employment assessment letter from CPA will work?
3. What other things i need to keep in mind while uploading dox.

Please help me file application on time.

Thanks a ton in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

:juggle:


mohnishsharma said:


> Hello Black Rose
> 
> Just today i got invitation from NSW and i guess your are right person to seek help from.
> 
> ...


Whats your total points with nsw ss?


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

hi guys
I have made my EOI and waiting for nsw invitation.
Iam a mechanical engineer with 55+5 SS.
Ielts 7 in each and overall 7.5

Any chance i will receive inivitation???


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

This is page no 848 of this thread. When we reach up to 1000 page we all got invite...


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

I went through the last year's invitation trends on tracker and noticed that 55+5 2613xx applicants started receiving invitations around last week of April.
I would think it would be the same pattern this year. 55+5 applicants with proficient English should start receiving their invites around last week of April to first week of May. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> I went through the last year's invitation trends on tracker and noticed that 55+5 2613xx applicants started receiving invitations around last week of April.
> I would think it would be the same pattern this year. 55+5 applicants with proficient English should start receiving their invites around last week of April to first week of May. Fingers Crossed.


I totally agree with u. I was saying the same thing where NSW invite system starts of very slow but when it comes to end of the year things speed up reason being the amount of invites left are more to that of the invitees.as per this year immitracker I assumed that. So wish all good luck and may this summer in sub continent give us some soothing news =) 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

azam_qr said:


> hi guys
> I have made my EOI and waiting for nsw invitation.
> Iam a mechanical engineer with 55+5 SS.
> Ielts 7 in each and overall 7.5
> ...


No. There are people who have the same profile with you and waiting more than a year, a whole duration of financial year, and haven't got the invitation and they will never get. Many engineer occupations are not in demand clearly in Aus right now, so NSW does not send invitation to most engineers (not all of them) with 55 points. The only exceptions from the main engineering fields is the civil engineer (probably there is a demand for that one) and a few obscure ones like biomedical engineering where probably the number of applicants is very small and there is a certain amount of demand as well.

I know this sounds pessimistic and since you are technically eligible with 55 points you think that you will get the invitaiton sooner or later but you'll see that is not the case unfortunately if you analyse the trend and system carefully. Only 60 and 65 pointers from engineering occupations like mechanical, chemical, electric and electronic etc. are sent invitations by NSW. Majority of these people opt to apply for 189 obviously, so there must be a few of them go for the NSW route. However, that few number of engineers is what NSW needs at the moment. There will be no invitations to candidates with 55 points from majority of engineering occupations. Sorry but that is the harsh reality and better for everyone accept it rather than fooling themselves.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

merker said:


> No. There are people who have the same profile with you and waiting more than a year, a whole duration of financial year, and haven't got the invitation and they will never get. Many engineer occupations are not in demand clearly in Aus right now, so NSW does not send invitation to most engineers (not all of them) with 55 points. The only exceptions from the main engineering fields is the civil engineer (probably there is a demand for that one) and a few obscure ones like biomedical engineering where probably the number of applicants is very small and there is a certain amount of demand as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I know this sounds pessimistic and since you are technically eligible with 55 points you think that you will get the invitaiton sooner or later but you'll see that is not the case unfortunately if you analyse the trend and system carefully. Only 60 and 65 pointers from engineering occupations like mechanical, chemical, electric and electronic etc. are sent invitations by NSW. Majority of these people opt to apply for 189 obviously, so there must be a few of them go for the NSW route. However, that few number of engineers is what NSW needs at the moment. There will be no invitations to candidates with 55 points from majority of engineering occupations. Sorry but that is the harsh reality and better for everyone accept it rather than fooling themselves.






And what do you think about industrial engineering in the same situation?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Any scope for ICT business analyst to get invitation form NSW with 55+5 and competent english?


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

pipebritop said:


> And what do you think about industrial engineering in the same situation?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I agree with the 55 pts logic of NSW.


----------



## uddu63 (Mar 20, 2016)

*NSW SS for 261313-SOFTWARE ENGINEER with 60 points*

Hi,

What are the chances of getting NSW SS with 60 points for 261313.How much will be the lead time given the recent trends.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

There might be update tomorrow for skill select.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

sfaridi said:


> I agree with the 55 pts logic of NSW.






What does it mean? Anyway, if by this month I don't get any news I will make a new appointment for the pte ro raise to 75

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

According to the last year trend the first 55 pointers in 2613.. occupation was invited on 24/04/2015 and his doe was about one year back. Even one guy with 60 points was invited after 420 days means it was more than a year. So still we cant predict about invite untill next month. Today is 21st so guys one more month still we should wait. There is no other option.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

would somebody pls reply
Please guide me i am filling out my 190 visa application form on step 13 it asks" has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?" then second question is if it was in the relevant role? i haven't claimed any points for experience, what should i do? should i write yes to these answers or no?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I have already submitted EOI but still have some doubt about work experience section. As I have worked in same company and got promotions between so I'm not sure how to add work experience.

For example:- I have worked 5 years in company. First I was Jr. software developer then became software developer and then Sr. software developer.

Please let me know whow to add experience in the EOI ?

As ACS has deducted 2 years so I am left with 3 years experience. In these three years I was software developer then promoted to Sr. software developer. So How should I add the experience ?

1) Should I combine the total three years and mark it relevant. If yes then what should be the job title in this as currently I am working as Sr. software developer but in past I was softeware developer.

2) Should I add multiple experiences one for software developer and second for Sr. software developer ?

Please note that I am in the same company since joing.


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi Peeps,

I've submitted an EOI on 07th March 2016 for Accountant General selecting both 189 and 190routes. For 190 I chose NSW. In your experience when can I expect an invite? My points breakdown is as follows;

Age (36) - 25
Degree (assessed by CPA) - 15
IELTS (superior - L=8.5, R=9, W=8.5, S=8, Overall 8.5) - 20
State Sponsorship - 5
Total - 65

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> would somebody pls reply
> Please guide me i am filling out my 190 visa application form on step 13 it asks" has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?" then second question is if it was in the relevant role? i haven't claimed any points for experience, what should i do? should i write yes to these answers or no?


Yes to the first question
No to the second


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> Yes to the first question
> No to the second


Thanks, can u clarify further, in my EOI i showed zero experience, if i answer yes to first question wouldnt it contradict my claim in EOI where i have shown zero experience? i am so confused.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Thanks, can u clarify further, in my EOI i showed zero experience, if i answer yes to first question wouldnt it contradict my claim in EOI where i have shown zero experience? i am so confused.


I didn't claim any experience points and answered yes then no.

Answering No to the second question shows the employment wasn't in a relevant role so no points are claimed.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> I didn't claim any experience points and answered yes then no.
> 
> Answering No to the second question shows the employment wasn't in a relevant role so no points are claimed.


and u didn't show any employment history in your EOI right?


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> and u didn't show any employment history in your EOI right?


Correct.


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Experts,

I am planning to make my first entry to Australia next week. What are the documents needed apart from Visa Grant Letter and Passport to enter Australia ?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> Correct.


Thanks, but it believe this is the glimpse of ur 190visa application form right? where u answered yes to employed in past 10years question and no to being employed in relevent role.. but i am wondering about when u filed ur EOI what did u answer there regarding if you were employed in the past 10years??
that;s the confusion i am having coz over there in my EOI i didnt show any employment history


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Thanks, but it believe this is the glimpse of ur 190visa application form right? where u answered yes to employed in past 10years question and no to being employed in relevent role.. but i am wondering about when u filed ur EOI what did u answer there regarding if you were employed in the past 10years??
> that;s the confusion i am having coz over there in my EOI i didnt show any employment history


I recently submitted EOI as well. I don't know why you are confused. Basically the first question is asking if you are currently working. SO if you are currently employed just say yes. Doesn't matter if it is related to your skill or not. Then for the next question answer no.

For example I am an accountant by profession (recent graduate). But I was employed as a sales person in a company. So I answered yes to first question and filled the details accordingly. Then in the second question I answered no because it is not related to my skill hence I can't claim points for it


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Thanks, but it believe this is the glimpse of ur 190visa application form right? where u answered yes to employed in past 10years question and no to being employed in relevent role.. but i am wondering about when u filed ur EOI what did u answer there regarding if you were employed in the past 10years??
> that;s the confusion i am having coz over there in my EOI i didnt show any employment history


Yes it's my 190 application. I'd need to double check my EOI later.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

raidergator said:


> I recently submitted EOI as well. I don't know why you are confused. Basically the first question is asking if you are currently working. SO if you are currently employed just say yes. Doesn't matter if it is related to your skill or not. Then for the next question answer no.
> 
> For example I am an accountant by profession (recent graduate). But I was employed as a sales person in a company. So I answered yes to first question and filled the details accordingly. Then in the second question I answered no because it is not related to my skill hence I can't claim points for it


i know i sound dumb right now but pls try to understand my scenario..
For starters: when i filled my EOI i answered NO to the question whether i was employed in the past 10 years becuase i didn't want to claim any experience point,,, no while filing 190 visa form i get kinda same question if i answer yes wouldnt it contradict my statement in EOI where i showed zero experience?


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> i know i sound dumb right now but pls try to understand my scenario..
> For starters: when i filled my EOI i answered NO to the question whether i was employed in the past 10 years becuase i didn't want to claim any experience point,,, no while filing 190 visa form i get kinda same question if i answer yes wouldnt it contradict my statement in EOI where i showed zero experience?


You probably should have said Yes to employment and No to relevant in the EOI aswell.

As long as you haven't claimed incorrect points (which you haven't) in your EOI you should be OK.

You may want confirmation from someone who has been in a similar situation though.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> You probably should have said Yes to employment and No to relevant in the EOI aswell.
> 
> As long as you haven't claimed incorrect points (which you haven't) in your EOI you should be OK.
> 
> You may want confirmation from someone who has been in a similar situation though.


Thanks, have u checked as to what did u answer in your EOi about being employed in past 10 years?


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Thanks, have u checked as to what did u answer in your EOi about being employed in past 10 years?


No. Think it's in the office. Will check later.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> i know i sound dumb right now but pls try to understand my scenario..
> For starters: when i filled my EOI i answered NO to the question whether i was employed in the past 10 years becuase i didn't want to claim any experience point,,, no while filing 190 visa form i get kinda same question if i answer yes wouldnt it contradict my statement in EOI where i showed zero experience?


Do not hide your experience in EOI. Write that there as well. Later on form 80 is also required.


----------



## biomedicalengineer (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi 
If somebody can help me with little query, I was contacted by CO today after lodging 190 visa. What does even CO contact means, because i wasn't asked to submit any other documents. Why i didn't get a Direct Grant?.
Thanks in advance


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> i know i sound dumb right now but pls try to understand my scenario..
> For starters: when i filled my EOI i answered NO to the question whether i was employed in the past 10 years becuase i didn't want to claim any experience point,,, no while filing 190 visa form i get kinda same question if i answer yes wouldnt it contradict my statement in EOI where i showed zero experience?


Since when your experience count by ACS? if it is exceed three years and still u dont want to claim it then u will get quiery same as my friend with 55 points lsst year in 2613.. occupation. If u still have not filled the firm then be patience. And ask some immi. Agent rather than asking to all. This is the better way to not getting rejection in pr. Good luck.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

biomedicalengineer said:


> Hi
> If somebody can help me with little query, I was contacted by CO today after lodging 190 visa. What does even CO contact means, because i wasn't asked to submit any other documents. Why i didn't get a Direct Grant?.
> Thanks in advance


What did he ask u? And how long he talk to u on phone? Any question regarding to the work or your collage?


----------



## wajahat.ku (Apr 9, 2015)

I have completely lost the hope getting invited with 55+5 pts. However, I am waiting till the end of June and then I will try to improve my IELTS score.


----------



## biomedicalengineer (Jan 31, 2016)

djdoller said:


> What did he ask u? And how long he talk to u on phone? Any question regarding to the work or your collage?


CO contact means i got email from Dibp that a case officer is allotted to my visa application. On the other hand some people have got Direct Grants without any CO contact.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

biomedicalengineer said:


> CO contact means i got email from Dibp that a case officer is allotted to my visa application. On the other hand some people have got Direct Grants without any CO contact.


Oh so its not the physical contact. U dont worry. Its the regular procedure. Everyone got the co and direct grant mean u dont have to submit any docs. Just co need to review that all docs r according to your checklist. Be ready to fly.... cheers


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Do not hide your experience in EOI. Write that there as well. Later on form 80 is also required.


i am not hiding anything the situation is: i did not show experience in my EOI because i was not claiming any points for it, but if i show it now in my 190visa application wouldnt there be objection from DIBP that while i didnt show any any experience/ employments in my EOI how come i am showing it now.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> i am not hiding anything the situation is: i did not show experience in my EOI because i was not claiming any points for it, but if i show it now in my 190visa application wouldnt there be objection from DIBP that while i didnt show any any experience/ employments in my EOI how come i am showing it now.


U r not showing the experience. U r working to survive your self. Just keep it in your mind. They does not matter when u work or when not. But the thing is that if u r eligible to claim the points but if u r not then it gonna be problem . Otherwise they dont involve in anything else to clerify. Be positive. Good luck.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> U r not showing the experience. U r working to survive your self. Just keep it in your mind. They does not matter when u work or when not. But the thing is that if u r eligible to claim the points but if u r not then it gonna be problem . Otherwise they dont involve in anything else to clerify. Be positive. Good luck.


i didnt really get what u r trying to convey here, can u elaborate it pls


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> i didnt really get what u r trying to convey here, can u elaborate it pls


I mean that if u did not show the experience in eoi it does not mean that u can not work after that. Untill u get the visa u have to show the proper experience to claim the points. If u did not claim 5 points for experience then u dont need to worry about current situation. Dibp doesnt go to check that. But still u have the field experience according to your acs 2 years reduction work . That is also called the experience. Does not matter u can not claim it in visa application. Still u have work experience in your field. Acs is that faculty to determine your claiming experience it does not mean that u dont have knowledge as your work experience points r 0. So feel free. If u even wrote no in your visa form at experience column or if u wrote yes it does not make different because u r not claiming the extra point for that.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> i am not hiding anything the situation is: i did not show experience in my EOI because i was not claiming any points for it, but if i show it now in my 190visa application wouldnt there be objection from DIBP that while i didnt show any any experience/ employments in my EOI how come i am showing it now.


I think there would only be an objection if the problem with your employment resulted in your points changing - which they don't.

My skillselect account has been closed since my grant so I can't check my EOI.

Ideally you should have answered yes to employment in your EOI but marked it as unrelated but I honestly don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> i am not hiding anything the situation is: i did not show experience in my EOI because i was not claiming any points for it, but if i show it now in my 190visa application wouldnt there be objection from DIBP that while i didnt show any any experience/ employments in my EOI how come i am showing it now.


How many years of experience it was? I would advice you to include experience as non relevant while applying visa. keeda a forum member can better guide you on this. This thing alone wouldn't be a ground of visa rejection but can be seen as hiding information to avoid verification which actually has never happened when points for experience are not claimed.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> > i didnt really get what u r trying to convey here, can u elaborate it pls
> ...


I got my qualification assessed from ICAA(for accountant) i didnt show any experience there either.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> > i am not hiding anything the situation is: i did not show experience in my EOI because i was not claiming any points for it, but if i show it now in my 190visa application wouldnt there be objection from DIBP that while i didnt show any any experience/ employments in my EOI how come i am showing it now.
> ...


Its around 3.5years in total, 2.5years pre qualification and 1 year post qualification. But the objection that i hid it to avoid verification doesnt hold ground on the fact that i wasnt claiming points for work experience. When one isnt claiming points for work experience i dnt think they verify employment then do they mate?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Its around 3.5years in total, 2.5years pre qualification and 1 year post qualification. But the objection that i hid it to avoid verification doesnt hold ground on the fact that i wasnt claiming points for work experience. When one isnt claiming points for work experience i dnt think they verify employment then do they mate?


U r ok bro. Dont worry.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (Nov 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> > Its around 3.5years in total, 2.5years pre qualification and 1 year post qualification. But the objection that i hid it to avoid verification doesnt hold ground on the fact that i wasnt claiming points for work experience. When one isnt claiming points for work experience i dnt think they verify employment then do they mate?
> ...


Cheers mate I sincerely hope it workss out


----------



## Crazy student (Nov 16, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> > i didnt really get what u r trying to convey here, can u elaborate it pls
> ...


I think ACS stand for australian computer society which access software engineer and programming professional. He is from account background and did not access from ACS. So what are you talking about 2 year reduction from ACS. No offece to you but you are suggesting without knowing the situation and explaing different thing.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Its around 3.5years in total, 2.5years pre qualification and 1 year post qualification. But the objection that i hid it to avoid verification doesnt hold ground on the fact that i wasnt claiming points for work experience. When one isnt claiming points for work experience i dnt think they verify employment then do they mate?


No they do not. You will be fine dont worry. Many have done this way.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NSW is not sending much to 55 pointers.. still.. strange


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

From NSW immi FAQ:

"4. Will I be eligible for selection if I have indicated 'any' as my preferred location in my EOI?

We prefer that candidates list NSW as their location choice in their EOI. If you have selected 'any' however, this will not exclude you from being considered in the selection process".

Anyone heard about invitation from NSW to EOI without location preference?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

bocko said:


> From NSW immi FAQ:
> 
> "4. Will I be eligible for selection if I have indicated 'any' as my preferred location in my EOI?
> 
> ...


No it will not exclude. I have seen few invites that way.


----------



## smwaqar (Dec 10, 2015)

Any chance for 55pointers 263111 computer network to get invitation 
Age 30
Education 15
PY 5
2 yrs study in nsw 5
SS 5
Eoi 24 june 2015


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

smwaqar said:


> Any chance for 55pointers 263111 computer network to get invitation
> Age 30
> Education 15
> PY 5
> ...


No, you dont have any chance as you dont claim points from both language and work experience sections. You should have taken the IELTS to get 7 from each component rather than waiting this long.


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

smwaqar said:


> Any chance for 55pointers 263111 computer network to get invitation
> Age 30
> Education 15
> PY 5
> ...


Mate you already have high chance to get invited IF and ONLY if you clear IELTS or PTE i.e. 7 in each IELTS and 65+ in PTE. Comparatively PTE is much easier than IELTS. You already have 2 years NSW points. 

Just clear the language hurdle and get invited in next draw. Getting 65 in PTE is not a problem and would recommend PTE anytime above IELTS as the waiting time for IELTS is huge. Where PTE you can schedule in weeks time most of the time... 

ptepractice.com Here you can purchase the mocks as well, in case you are aiming to go for language.

Here is my timeline
__________________
Occupation: Software Engineer
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Age: 30 Pts (30years) | PTE - 10 pts (OVR 74 -- L71 R77 W70 S87) | Education: 15 pts | Work Experience: 5pts (3 years)
Total: 60
EOI Submitted: 13th Dec 2015
NSW Invitation: 29th Jan 2016
Applied for State: 30th Jan 2016
State Approval or SkillSelect Invite: 12th Feb 2016 
PCC - 17th Feb 2016
Visa Lodge : 12th March 2016
Medicals : 18th March 2016
Docs Upload : 20th March 2016
Visa Grant: XX March/APRIL 2016 (Yeah 1 month I hope such thing happens )
(Hopefully)


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

ni****gandhi said:


> Mate you already have high chance to get invited IF and ONLY if you clear IELTS or PTE i.e. 7 in each IELTS and 65+ in PTE. Comparatively PTE is much easier than IELTS. You already have 2 years NSW points.
> 
> Just clear the language hurdle and get invited in next draw. Getting 65 in PTE is not a problem and would recommend PTE anytime above IELTS as the waiting time for IELTS is huge. Where PTE you can schedule in weeks time most of the time...
> 
> ...



I have same points as yours , can you please tell me do we need to submit CV somewhere for getting NSW Sponsorship, I have already submitted EOI for NSW day before yesterday . Do I have to do anything else?


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

*Need your opinion*



ni****gandhi said:


> Mate you already have high chance to get invited IF and ONLY if you clear IELTS or PTE i.e. 7 in each IELTS and 65+ in PTE. Comparatively PTE is much easier than IELTS. You already have 2 years NSW points.
> 
> Just clear the language hurdle and get invited in next draw. Getting 65 in PTE is not a problem and would recommend PTE anytime above IELTS as the waiting time for IELTS is huge. Where PTE you can schedule in weeks time most of the time...
> 
> ...



I have same points as yours , can you please tell me do we need to submit CV somewhere for getting NSW Sponsorship, I have already submitted EOI for NSW day before yesterday . Do I have to do anything else?


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

naushadqamar said:


> I have same points as yours , can you please tell me do we need to submit CV somewhere for getting NSW Sponsorship, I have already submitted EOI for NSW day before yesterday . Do I have to do anything else?


Firstly All the best for the ahead. 
You just have submitted the EOI that STEP 1.

STEP 2 - Wait for the email from NSW that you are invited to apply. 
This is where you will have to upload all the documents and stuff. This is where you will have to upload your CV. Remember you will have just 14 days to submit documents to NSW alongwith $300 fee and there after they will check your application once you submit. If all ok, they will approve the case and this means that you will get invited from Skill select. This will be the actual Invite SkillSelect 190 invite.

Step 3 - Pay fees lodge visa and upload all documents and PCC. You will have to generate the HAP id (this happens after you pay fees.) and print this letter, go to your area empaneled doctor for medical test along with passport copy, original passport and print out of the referral letter which has Hap ID mentioned. Once medical is done, they will upload documents to the site and 
Step 4 - WAIT GAME STARTS for the DIRECT grant.... 

:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

*Thanks *



ni****gandhi said:


> Firstly All the best for the ahead.
> You just have submitted the EOI that STEP 1.
> 
> STEP 2 - Wait for the email from NSW that you are invited to apply.
> ...


Thank you very much for you nice and informative reply


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

*Visa Grant*

Guys I feel like to be the luckiest person on this earth....got my visa grant today.... below are the timelines:

Skill - 149212- Customer Service Manager
EOI --- 12 Sept, 2015
NSW Invite ---- 29 Jan, 2016
NSW Approval ---- 15 Feb, 2016
Visa Lodge - 1 March, 2016
All documents front loaded
Visa Grant ---- 22 March, 2016 (Direct Grant)


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Guys I feel like to be the luckiest person on this earth....got my visa grant today.... below are the timelines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Congratulations!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Guys, sorry for noobs questions here
Does NSW have scheduled invitation and occupation ceiling quota or it can be sent anytime?
I just lodged mine 10 mins ago, 60 + 5 as Analyst Programmer?any possibilities for me?
If there is, how long shall I wait?
Many thanks


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

According to the current situation even no 65 pointers in 261313 invited in 189 subclass so be aware of it guys. There r a lot people with 70 points invited in 189. So next 3 months r very hectic for all 55 pointers. The wait is now long. May be next year few of us will invite. Waiting for update of skill select.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

djdoller said:


> According to the current situation even no 65 pointers in 261313 invited in 189 subclass so be aware of it guys. There r a lot people with 70 points invited in 189. So next 3 months r very hectic for all 55 pointers. The wait is now long. May be next year few of us will invite. Waiting for update of skill select.


True.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> True.


Hi guys,
Is this just a speculation or analysis from myimmitracker. com?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi guys, Is this just a speculation or analysis from myimmitracker. com?



Its a fact the thing is NSW will have a flood of 60+ applicants from the most popular anzscos.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Its a fact the thing is NSW will have a flood of 60+ applicants from the most popular anzscos.


Totally agree with you..I guess PTE made it easy for many of us to gain 10 extra point which was difficult with ielts earlier.

And now we have so many 60 pointers applying for state nomination and asking to become 65 pointers.

Truly the future seems dark and wait time will be increased. Many people like me who are holding their plans due to possible relocation have to wait for some more time. 

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi, I've lodged an EOI for visa 190. If selected I'll get an invite from NSW right? At this point I have to make an application to NSW right? DO I have to submit PCC and medicals with this application or are those only necessary when I make the actual visa application with DIAC?


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

raidergator said:


> Hi, I've lodged an EOI for visa 190. If selected I'll get an invite from NSW right? At this point I have to make an application to NSW right? DO I have to submit PCC and medicals with this application or are those only necessary when I make the actual visa application with DIAC?


Once you get an invite then you need to submit the documents to NSW with the evidence of your points claim. 

Once NSW acknowledges points claimed by you legitimate then they send an approval to DIBP. In other words you will be awarded 5 extra points from NSW.

At the stage of DIBP process things are the same for 190 or 189. (PCC & Medical are required)

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## randhir510 (Oct 8, 2015)

Dear all,
Yesterday i got my invite for subclass 190 under accountant category..i am now looking forward to see the 23rd march invite. I also need advice from you guys, as i am completing my 5 years of experience next month, as a result my points will again increase to 5 i.e 70 in total. so far i have decided to wait till 23 rd march if again cutoff dips to 65, i have valid chance under 189 also as my EOI is dated: 04/10/2015 and last cutoff of 65 pointers ended at 23rd September, if everything will be fine, and i prefer to opt 189 and let 190 invitation to be lapse else i will opt 190. Also, guide me next step of action under 190 subclass.


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

vivsontime said:


> once you get an invite then you need to submit the documents to nsw with the evidence of your points claim.
> 
> Once nsw acknowledges points claimed by you legitimate then they send an approval to dibp. In other words you will be awarded 5 extra points from nsw.
> 
> ...


much appreciated mate!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

randhir510 said:


> Dear all, Yesterday i got my invite for subclass 190 under accountant category..i am now looking forward to see the 23rd march invite. I also need advice from you guys, as i am completing my 5 years of experience next month, as a result my points will again increase to 5 i.e 70 in total. so far i have decided to wait till 23 rd march if again cutoff dips to 65, i have valid chance under 189 also as my EOI is dated: 04/10/2015 and last cutoff of 65 pointers ended at 23rd September, if everything will be fine, and i prefer to opt 189 and let 190 invitation to be lapse else i will opt 190. Also, guide me next step of action under 190 subclass.


Congrats!


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

Another Query.. A pretty serious one actually. I have actually been in Australia before. Because I was so stupid back then I overstayed my visa by almost 3 years!. Then in early 2009 I actually left on my own accord with my own funds. I have no bad records either and I don't owe them anything. Now my question is will this affect my visa 190 application.

Also I have a family as well. Wife and son. Now I am afraid of including them in the application because If I get rejected it will be a waste of money. Then again if I am successful, then I 'll have to apply for my family separately and from my research that costs so much extra! 

Any comments will be much appreciated!!


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyone has any clue why Skill Select is not updated since long time?


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Guys, sorry for noobs questions here
Does NSW have scheduled invitation and occupation ceiling quota or it can be sent anytime?
I just lodged my EOI today, 60 + 5 as Analyst Programmer?any possibilities for me?
If there is, how long shall I wait?
Many thanks

Point Breakdown
Age 30
Degree 15
Aus Study 5
English 10


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

raidergator said:


> Another Query.. A pretty serious one actually. I have actually been in Australia before. Because I was so stupid back then I overstayed my visa by almost 3 years!. Then in early 2009 I actually left on my own accord with my own funds. I have no bad records either and I don't owe them anything. Now my question is will this affect my visa 190 application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should probably check with Dibp to see if you have a ban..overstayed by 3 years is pretty serious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> Guys, sorry for noobs questions here
> Does NSW have scheduled invitation and occupation ceiling quota or it can be sent anytime?
> I just lodged my EOI today, 60 + 5 as Analyst Programmer?any possibilities for me?
> If there is, how long shall I wait?
> ...


No. NSW doesn't publish their invitation dates like DIBP. It's an ongoing process but usually the invites happen on Fridays.

And they don't publish the occupation ceilings for different occupation codes either. However they published at the beginning of this financial year they plan to invite up to 4000 applicants. Only about 1500 applicants have been invited up to end of Jan, so we can be bit optimistic that there are still about 2500 invites left.

I can't answer your last question. You may or may not get invited. There were few applicants with 60+5 points belonging to your ANZCO code who got invited on the tracker. So you have a good chance of getting invited. But one thing I learned during this PR process is you can never predict anything. Cheers.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> No. NSW doesn't publish their invitation dates like DIBP. It's an ongoing process but usually the invites happen on Fridays.
> 
> And they don't publish the occupation ceilings for different occupation codes either. However they published at the beginning of this financial year they plan to invite up to 4000 applicants. Only about 1500 applicants have been invited up to end of Jan, so we can be bit optimistic that there are still about 2500 invites left.
> 
> I can't answer your last question. You may or may not get invited. There were few applicants with 60+5 points belonging to your ANZCO code who got invited on the tracker. So you have a good chance of getting invited. But one thing I learned during this PR process is you can never predict anything. Cheers.


Thanks for replying 

Every Friday as in weekly or twice a month as DIBP rounds?
I heard someone got invitation just after 3 days submitting EOI (60+5)
Provided they still have 2500/4000 halfway, I hope you will be invited very soon, hopefully after third quarter (April)

Btw, did you opt for living in regional areas? I opted yes but I much rather live in CBD or inner suburbs, shall I amend my EOI or leave it as it won't matter?

Best wishes for all of us


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi,

I've submitted an EOI for visa 189 & 190 (NSW) on the same EOI. I read somewhere on this forum that this will reduce my chances of being selected by NSW? Is this true? Is there some basis to this?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

There is no way there's still 2500 invites left. They invited a lot of accountants during February and last week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> Thanks for replying
> 
> Every Friday as in weekly or twice a month as DIBP rounds?
> I heard someone got invitation just after 3 days submitting EOI (60+5)
> ...


It is usually twice/thrice a month. Often most of the invitations are sent on last friday of the month. It has been the trend so far this year but we can expect NSW to speed up the process since they have to fill the 4000 quota.

Yes. even I did mark Yes for regional areas. But as far as I know it has no bearing on the 190 visa. You are free to live and work in anywhere in Australia. However there is a moral obligation to live in NSW for 2 years. It is strongly advised you spend this two years in NSW since later on DIBP might consider this when you are going to extend your visa. It doesn't have to be regional areas. It can be anywhere in NSW.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> It is usually twice/thrice a month. Often most of the invitations are sent on last friday of the month. It has been the trend so far this year but we can expect NSW to speed up the process since they have to fill the 4000 quota.
> 
> Yes. even I did mark Yes for regional areas. But as far as I know it has no bearing on the 190 visa. You are free to live and work in anywhere in Australia. However there is a moral obligation to live in NSW for 2 years. It is strongly advised you spend this two years in NSW since later on DIBP might consider this when you are going to extend your visa. It doesn't have to be regional areas. It can be anywhere in NSW.


I'm thrilled to hear that but this upcoming Friday on March 25th is a public holiday (Good Friday), they might have used up this month allocation last week 
Do they send out the email at same time? midnight?
Fingers crossed, they will invite us this Friday :fingerscrossed:

Yes, I do agree on that 
but out of curiosity, is there any problem in past that failing 2 years state residential hinder the applicants to apply for RRV or citizenship?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> I'm thrilled to hear that but this upcoming Friday on March 25th is a public holiday (Good Friday), they might have used up this month allocation last week
> 
> Do they send out the email at same time? midnight?
> 
> ...



No, they send out emails during office hours. They might invite tomorrow instead, or send out next week. 

And yes, you may be denied citizenship if you don't fulfill the 2 year requirement


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> No, they send out emails during office hours. They might invite tomorrow instead, or send out next week.
> 
> And yes, you may be denied citizenship if you don't fulfill the 2 year requirement
> 
> ...


Hope it will be tomorrow 
Yeah, better not risk it

One more thing, I read somewhere stating that putting a separate EOI for 190 is more favourable than 189 and 190 combined in a single EOI, is it true?


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

aurora.a said:


> No, they send out emails during office hours. They might invite tomorrow instead, or send out next week.
> 
> And yes, you may be denied citizenship if you don't fulfill the 2 year requirement
> 
> ...



Hello Aurora,

Don't worry, we are up for tomorrow's invite by the grace of God! Get ready!!!


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

hi guys! 

I'm just wondering why some peeps with 60 points or 65 can be getting invites while I dont when i have 70 including SS points. My occupation code is 223111 (HR adviser). I am just abit curious. Could someone help me to understand the system? I am getting very anxious here, as many of you all do.. should I ring skillselect or anybody? thanks in advance for all the help/advise offered.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> Hello Aurora,
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, we are up for tomorrow's invite by the grace of God! Get ready!!!



What the heck, you haven't been invited yet??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

arbed said:


> hi guys!
> 
> I'm just wondering why some peeps with 60 points or 65 can be getting invites while I dont when i have 70 including SS points. My occupation code is 223111 (HR adviser). I am just abit curious. Could someone help me to understand the system? I am getting very anxious here, as many of you all do.. should I ring skillselect or anybody? thanks in advance for all the help/advise offered.


The the pecking order for invitation is:

1. Occupation
2. DIBP points score
3. If DIPB points score between two or more candidates is equal English score 
4. If even English score is equal work exp score
5. If even that is equal date of eoi

Of these the criteria number 1 is not adequately disclosed. So unless you see some one ranked lower in the above criteria in your same occupation then you need to get worried other wise you have so simply not got lucky as yet. 

I also have 70 points under financial investment adviser category and still waiting. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi a quick one....I got grant yesterday and there is one column where it says below....what does this mean?
About your visa
You have been granted a permanent visa which allows you to remain in Australia indefinitely.
This visa allows you to travel to and enter Australia as many times as you want until 22
March 2021. If you wish to travel to Australia after this expiry date, you will need to apply
for, and be granted a Resident Return Visa (RRV). Further information is available on our
website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

What does "This visa allows you to travel to and enter Australia as many times as you want until 22 March 2021" means? What happens after 22 March 2021


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> The the pecking order for invitation is:
> 
> 1. Occupation
> 2. DIBP points score
> ...


i see! I understand it now, thanks for the detailed explanation!


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

ravikumk said:


> Hi a quick one....I got grant yesterday and there is one column where it says below....what does this mean?
> About your visa
> You have been granted a permanent visa which allows you to remain in Australia indefinitely.
> This visa allows you to travel to and enter Australia as many times as you want until 22
> ...


Nothing happen if you stay in Australia but if you leave Australia without having RRV then you can't re-enter Australia after 22 March 2021


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey..thanks for clarifying....so this means if I want to travel outside Australia and return back after 22 March 2021, I better take RRV and then travel outside?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ravikumk said:


> Hey..thanks for clarifying....so this means if I want to travel outside Australia and return back after 22 March 2021, I better take RRV and then travel outside?


Dont u wanna get citizenship up to 2021? Y do u thinking so negative. U dont need to.think about rrv or something like that.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

bocko said:


> From NSW immi FAQ:
> 
> "4. Will I be eligible for selection if I have indicated 'any' as my preferred location in my EOI?
> 
> ...


My other EOI without state preference got invited the same time as the one created for NSW.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

*Resume Format for s/w engineer*

Hi All,

Does NSW has any specific resume format?
Or can anyone please tell me what should be the resume format if we are apl=plying to NSW.

Thanks.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi All,

Need help.
Can anybody please tell me how much time will it take to get an invite for s/w engineer(261313) with 65 +5 points from stare sponsorship.

Regards.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help.
> Can anybody please tell me how much time will it take to get an invite for s/w engineer(261313) with 65 +5 points from stare sponsorship.
> ...


With 65 points you don't need to bother with 190. You should definitely be invited during the next two 189 invitation rounds maximum. Leave 190 for 55+5 and 60+5 applicants.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

When i submitted my EOI, I left ticked the visa 189 option, but with 55 points. It could affect my elegibility for visa 190? I know is a silly question but I just figured out about this.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Mukeshdawar (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi folks. Anyone got visa for 242111 University lecturer category?


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

arbed said:


> i see! I understand it now, thanks for the detailed explanation!


No problem bro. Please also share your points breakup for comparison. I am seeing your profession and mine going neck to neck. Have seen both professions getting invitation on 70 points. 

My break up is eng 10 points, work exp 10 points, eoi date Dec 4, 2015

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> No problem bro. Please also share your points breakup for comparison. I am seeing your profession and mine going neck to neck. Have seen both professions getting invitation on 70 points.
> 
> My break up is eng 10 points, work exp 10 points, eoi date Dec 4, 2015
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


hi mine is Age: 30 pts, Edu: 15 pts, English: 10 pts, Work Exp: 10 pts, State Sponsor: 5 pts (Total 70 pts). the latest HRA who got invite is 80 points. so im wondering have skillselect increased the points requirements for my occupation.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> My other EOI without state preference got invited the same time as the one created for NSW.


That's interesting, was the no state preference invited for NSW 190 as well?


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> No problem bro. Please also share your points breakup for comparison. I am seeing your profession and mine going neck to neck. Have seen both professions getting invitation on 70 points.
> 
> My break up is eng 10 points, work exp 10 points, eoi date Dec 4, 2015
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


hi do you think i should create another EOI and select ALL STATES instead since i already have one for NSW


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

i know this sounds ridiculous but i wish they could combine scores of 2 english test! i took both IELTS and PTE and got the scores that i want for each components, only if i can combine them.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

arbed said:


> i know this sounds ridiculous but i wish they could combine scores of 2 english test! i took both IELTS and PTE and got the scores that i want for each components, only if i can combine them.


Is your ANZSCO Code on the NSW priority list?


----------



## arbed (Feb 11, 2015)

bocko said:


> Is your ANZSCO Code on the NSW priority list?


My occupation is on CSOL, so it's under stream 2


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

anyone received NSW email today?


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

arbed said:


> My occupation is on CSOL, so it's under stream 2


Well, I guess with your points you actually have a quite good chance to get it it's just a question when...good luck!


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> With 65 points you don't need to bother with 190. You should definitely be invited during the next two 189 invitation rounds maximum. Leave 190 for 55+5 and 60+5 applicants.


Hi Islander,

With current trend none of the 65 pointers got invite in the last round. Thats the reason I am thinking.

Regards.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Islander, With current trend none of the 65 pointers got invite in the last round. Thats the reason I am thinking. Regards.


+1
Yep.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2016-...taff-to-strike-at-five-airports-today/7265282


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2016-...taff-to-strike-at-five-airports-today/7265282



Lol I guess no invites this week then for 190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

Am waiting for SS from NSW with 55 points, since October 2015.

By April 18th, I'd complete 5 years of experience (2 years had been deducted by ACS), but my ACS report says, experience had been considered AFTER MAY. 

Should I wait until May 1st to get 5 more points ? or, I can update my EOI wih 5 points from april 18th ? Please let me know. 

Age - 30
Qualification - 15
IELTS - 10
Experience: over all 4.11 years (2 years had been deducted, so actual exp. is 2.11)


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

prakash1243 said:


> Am waiting for SS from NSW with 55 points, since October 2015.
> 
> By April 18th, I'd complete 5 years of experience (2 years had been deducted by ACS), but my ACS report says, experience had been considered AFTER MAY.
> 
> ...


if you have selected current date as blank for experience it will be updated automatically..you can check the report from skill select website on 19 April to verify.

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

prakash1243 said:


> Am waiting for SS from NSW with 55 points, since October 2015.
> 
> By April 18th, I'd complete 5 years of experience (2 years had been deducted by ACS), but my ACS report says, experience had been considered AFTER MAY.
> 
> ...


Fill strictly as per ACS. Mark irrelevant upto May 2013. Mark relevant from 1 june and on 1 june 2016 eoi will get updated to 60+5.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Fill strictly as per ACS. Mark irrelevant upto May 2013. Mark relevant from 1 june and on 1 june 2016 eoi will get updated to 60+5.


Hi Ozpunjabi, 
After going through couple of posts, do you still think 60+5 pointers stand a change for 2613 IT guys? It seems there is a long queue for 65 and 70 pointers. A lot depends on the Skillselect update about March invitations for 189.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi Ozpunjabi,
> After going through couple of posts, do you still think 60+5 pointers stand a change for 2613 IT guys? It seems there is a long queue for 65 and 70 pointers. A lot depends on the Skillselect update about March invitations for 189.


60+5 will get it definitely. Otherwise south Australia SS Will become available from 1st july.


----------



## giddygoat15 (Sep 22, 2015)

Waiting for NSW SS from Sept 2015..When can I expect nomination as per the current trend?

I have applied with 2 profiles: 
My Profile1: 55+5
Code: 261313
Age:25
Education:15
Exp:2years, so 0 points
Partner points: 5
PTE : 74+ in all 4 modules - 10 points
SS:5

Partner Profile:
Code: 261313
Age:15
Education:15
Exp:7years 11 months, so 10 points
Partner points: 5
PTE : 78+ in all 4 modules - 10 points
SS:5


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> 60+5 will get it definitely. Otherwise south Australia SS Will become available from 1st july.


How difficult is it to obtain SA SS with 60 + 5 as Analyst Programmer (2613XX)?


----------



## dianenok (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi everybody!

We're also waiting for NSW invite. My husband is the main applicant, EOI was created on March,15 with 75 points including SS. His occupation is on CSOL so it's on the Stream 2. 

Hopefully soon we'll receive an invite...


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

dianenok said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> We're also waiting for NSW invite. My husband is the main applicant, EOI was created on March,15 with 75 points including SS. His occupation is on CSOL so it's on the Stream 2.
> 
> Hopefully soon we'll receive an invite...


You should receive within 10-15 more days.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> How difficult is it to obtain SA SS with 60 + 5 as Analyst Programmer (2613XX)?


Its 100% even for 55+5 pointer. Only proficient English applicants can apply and its first come first serve until vacancy lasts.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> Its 100% even for 55+5 pointer. Only proficient English applicants can apply and its first come first serve until vacancy lasts.


How many invitation do they send every year?
Saw the report, they have sent 1510 nominations - end of January 2016


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> How many invitation do they send every year?
> Saw the report, they have sent 1510 nominations - end of January 2016


4,000

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

hasn01 said:


> 4,000
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


for SA?
why did ozpunjabi suggest us to wait for next FY?


----------



## dianenok (Dec 22, 2015)

pras07 said:


> You should receive within 10-15 more days.


I hope it will really take just 10-15 more days :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> for SA?
> why did ozpunjabi suggest us to wait for next FY?


They do not disclose no. of invitations. For current year all the occupations in IT have fulfilled vacancies.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> They do not disclose no. of invitations. For current year all the occupations in IT have fulfilled vacancies.


Ah I see
How do we access that information?
Now I'm afraid same goes with NSW for 2613XX as they have sent a huge number of invitations after last week ray:


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> Ah I see
> How do we access that information?
> Now I'm afraid same goes with NSW for 2613XX as they have sent a huge number of invitation after last week ray:


For south Australia try their official website. NSW do not disclose it.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> Its 100% even for 55+5 pointer. Only proficient English applicants can apply and its first come first serve until vacancy lasts.


Hi,
Ozpunjabi,

then what about 60+5 pointer competent English with 263111 for NSW ?

Thanks,


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Hi,
> Ozpunjabi,
> 
> then what about 60+5 pointer competent English with 263111 for NSW ?
> ...


Buddy that is difficult to predict. I think you might get 189 as well as 2631 is not pro rata. Moreover you will be preferred over 55+5 candidate but so far they have not invited CNSE. Try 189 otherwise 190 is quite sure upto May maximum for you AFAIK.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sorry guys, but one strange result is comming out for 261313 guys. Its very hard to digest that nsw is no more interested to invite 60 pointers though.
1. First of all i would like to say on 189 visa. After 17th feb very few guys of 60 pointers invited in 189 by nsw. But they all are 7 bands in english and also more than 3 years experienced. So here with 1,2 years experienced guys r still not invited even with 60 points.
2. Since 13/12/2015 no any 60 pointers in 261313 invited . 
3. Only 65 and 70 pointers r invited in following occupation.
4. In last round no any 65 pointers also invited in 189.
5. Now talk about 190. Since last 5 months nsw only interested to invite 60 pointers with 7 bands and more than 5 yrs experience. Each month a lot more guys r adding in such criteria. So its really hard to all thoes people who r with 60 points 6 bands in eng. And less experience than 3 yrs have hard luck to get invite this year.
6.so 55 pointers be aware now. Even skill select result is also delaied by dibp. So it means they r waiting for more higher pointers.
7.I really think that only option is rest for 489 visa otherwise the scene will be created as 2014. Applicant were invited after 1.5 years a big long wait. 
So guys i have finally decided to apply for 489 next month. Or only 8 bands in eng. No other option.
All the best to rest applicant in 261313 with 60 and 55 points.


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi Ozpunjabi,

I have done a Bachelors in Computer Science and Engineering from Punjab technical university punjab,India.I want to go for 189 visa without claiming any points for work experience as total is beyond 60 points for me. 

Now my doubt is regarding ACS assessment.Is there any requirement of minimum experience to get positive assessment from ACS considering I have Bachelors in Computer Science and Engineering degree?


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala (Mar 24, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> Buddy that is difficult to predict. I think you might get 189 as well as 2631 is not pro rata. Moreover you will be preferred over 55+5 candidate but so far they have not invited CNSE. Try 189 otherwise 190 is quite sure upto May maximum for you AFAIK.


Hi Ozpunjabi,

I have done a Bachelors in Computer Science and Engineering from Punjab technical university punjab,India.I want to go for 189 visa without claiming any points for work experience as total is beyond 60 points for me. 

Now my doubt is regarding ACS assessment.Is there any requirement of minimum experience to get positive assessment from ACS considering I have Bachelors in Computer Science and Engineering degree?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi Ozpunjabi,
> 
> I have done a Bachelors in Computer Science and Engineering from Punjab technical university punjab,India.I want to go for 189 visa without claiming any points for work experience as total is beyond 60 points for me.
> 
> Now my doubt is regarding ACS assessment.Is there any requirement of minimum experience to get positive assessment from ACS considering I have Bachelors in Computer Science and Engineering degree?


2 years experience is mandatory for ACS assessment if a person have overseas qualification in CSE or IT. So this applies to you. you can find this information by searching on Google summary of criteria ACS and opening the first pdf file.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi Ozpunjabi,
> 
> I have done a Bachelors in Computer Science and Engineering from Punjab technical university punjab,India.I want to go for 189 visa without claiming any points for work experience as total is beyond 60 points for me.
> 
> Now my doubt is regarding ACS assessment.Is there any requirement of minimum experience to get positive assessment from ACS considering I have Bachelors in Computer Science and Engineering degree?



The best way to find out your points is after ACS assessment. They have certain parameter while assessing. For example how relevant is your education with the ANZSCO code. Then minimum two years will be deducted from your work experience as they believe that people take minimum two years to be skilled.

If you lucky then they will deduct only two years. Like for mine they deducted four years since I completed my education as electronics engineer and applied for system administrators.


Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Hi,
> This thread is for folks expecting invitation for NSW state sponsorship in new financial year that is from 1st July 2015.Rememember this group is created only for invitation information and guidance.This group is also for people who could not got invitation from Feb 2015 to June 2015 intake.Information sharing will be highly appreciated as its very frustrating specially to wait for invitation.
> 
> Below is the link from google spreadsheet where still many people are anxiously waiting for invitation.
> ...


Hi,

I am not able to add my details on the google drive, can you please do that for me:
Name - Abhi
Country - India
Code - 261313
Colm D - Software Engineer
Points W/o SS - 55
IELTS - 6.5
Years - 7
Months - 8
EOI Effective Date - 01/Mar/2016
NSW Invitation Date and other fields - Blank


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey! have any 60 point applicant got invitation?


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi,
I am a new joiner with the following details:

Anzsco code : 141311 (Hotel or Motel Manager)
Age : 30 points
English : 10 points
Qualification : 15 points
Experience : 10 points
NSW state nomination : 5 points
Total : 65+5
EOI for 190(NSW) : 09.03.2016


Now ,as per the information at myimmitracker and on the other threads i could gather that ICT Business and System Analysts, Software and Applications Programmers,Accountants are the ones who are getting the maximum invitations as they are in higher demand in comparison to the other occupations.My question (to anyone who could answer) is NSW has a total of 4000 invitations to send in this financial year and 1344 invitations have already been sent till Jan.Is there any possibility of me getting an invitaion?


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

*heyyy, i am also applying for the same job code 225412*


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hey andrey
> 
> Need your view point for my occupation code:225412
> 
> ...








" this might be possible that our job code 225412 might have not registered here. recently i saw a case where the person have applied in 25th january 2016 and have got granted within 43 days. so dont worry, wait for july 2016 which will open for all states. dont loose hopes
i am also applying for this job code."


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not able to add my details on the google drive, can you please do that for me:
> Name - Abhi
> ...


Sorry guys, but one strange result is comming out for 261313 guys. Its very hard to digest that nsw is no more interested to invite 60 pointers though.
1. First of all i would like to say on 189 visa. After 17th feb very few guys of 60 pointers invited in 189 by nsw. But they all are 7 bands in english and also more than 3 years experienced. So here with 1,2 years experienced guys r still not invited even with 60 points.
2. Since 13/12/2015 no any 60 pointers in 261313 invited .
3. Only 65 and 70 pointers r invited in following occupation.
4. In last round no any 65 pointers also invited in 189.
5. Now talk about 190. Since last 5 months nsw only interested to invite 60 pointers with 7 bands and more than 5 yrs experience. Each month a lot more guys r adding in such criteria. So its really hard to all thoes people who r with 60 points 6 bands in eng. And less experience than 3 yrs have hard luck to get invite this year.
6.so 55 pointers be aware now. Even skill select result is also delaied by dibp. So it means they r waiting for more higher pointers.
7.I really think that only option is rest for 489 visa otherwise the scene will be created as 2014. Applicant were invited after 1.5 years a big long wait.
So guys i have finally decided to apply for 489 next month. Or only 8 bands in eng. No other option.
All the best to rest applicant in 261313 with 60 and 55 points.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> Buddy that is difficult to predict. I think you might get 189 as well as 2631 is not pro rata. Moreover you will be preferred over 55+5 candidate but so far they have not invited CNSE. Try 189 otherwise 190 is quite sure upto May maximum for you AFAIK.


Thanks a lot .......


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

The selection based pricess of invitation is really poor as nsw is doing the same as in the past. They r just playing with peoples future and stay everyone on wait for a way long long fir invite, hence people r just wait behind the invite by leaving all other work and opportunity in home country. As they already mention before people our business. So undirectly they made ys their slaves as in past. Teally this kind of " four letter words" system is not noble as it spoiling a lot of youngster's life. 
Inspite of selective process they have to took first come first serve based by giving the perticular amount of applicant in each different of range by 55 points, 60points , 65 points and so on. In this way if the 65 and 70 and more pointer's space is empty at the round month then it should be carry forward in down to 60 or 55. This is the best system ever by doing the best work done by full fill different range of workers and different types of skills at different age. 
Here nsw is updating the system very late and confusing the lower pointers weather they have to stand for it or just spoil the whole golden time behind waiting for invite. If they find that the applicant is straight way skilled then he ir sge must be skilled. By age factor and english no one can get better result for determination of skill. A person is giving 10 times ielts and each time he got different result, is that called knowledge or skill?


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> The selection based pricess of invitation is really poor as nsw is doing the same as in the past. They r just playing with peoples future and stay everyone on wait for a way long long fir invite, hence people r just wait behind the invite by leaving all other work and opportunity in home country. As they already mention before people our business. So undirectly they made ys their slaves as in past. Teally this kind of " four letter words" system is not noble as it spoiling a lot of youngster's life.
> Inspite of selective process they have to took first come first serve based by giving the perticular amount of applicant in each different of range by 55 points, 60points , 65 points and so on. In this way if the 65 and 70 and more pointer's space is empty at the round month then it should be carry forward in down to 60 or 55. This is the best system ever by doing the best work done by full fill different range of workers and different types of skills at different age.
> Here nsw is updating the system very late and confusing the lower pointers weather they have to stand for it or just spoil the whole golden time behind waiting for invite. If they find that the applicant is straight way skilled then he ir sge must be skilled. By age factor and english no one can get better result for determination of skill. A person is giving 10 times ielts and each time he got different result, is that called knowledge or skill?


That's how the world goes..those with more points or marks would obviously have more choices and those with lower points have to lie in between..so instead of blaming the system try to increase ur points whether by English or experience.. Those with higher points must have done some efforts for that so rather than complaining make all out efforts to make enhance your points then it will be a matter of time before u get selected


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> That's how the world goes..those with more points or marks would obviously have more choices and those with lower points have to lie in between..so instead of blaming the system try to increase ur points whether by English or experience.. Those with higher points must have done some efforts for that so rather than complaining make all out efforts to make enhance your points then it will be a matter of time before u get selected


Ok if let say about experience its all depend on my age, and for english i m trying though.
I m not criticise the higher pointers, i just focus on the dumb system and trying to say that if , if in a single round there is some kind of space for targeted numbers of invitee then nsw should do it way , after the end of the year the no of invitees were same as current system, just only the difference is that they make the people a long wait behind thoes thing which will be received the same after a long wait. Got my point. Even 55 pointers get the invite but matter is theat they make them to wait untill the year is going to end and finally the outcome is the same , but the lower pointets have to suffer from other things. 
I dont know weather u got higher points but i just want to say that u didnt play the waiting game so its too easy for u to say the world is like just this. But the real thing is that no one is smarter to obtain higher points. If i wish i could get 10 points from my real brother's sponsors , as he is a citizen of aussie, then my points would be 65. But i m not following that easy way to get just pr. My goal is not to just get pr. I already lived in sydney for 4 .5 yrs. But coz of some uncertain condition i had to come back to my home country. And other thing , yes i m going to increased my points by my spouse skill and also by lenguage. Before knowing u cant say anything to anyone. The pride one day come towards to the end. 
Cheers. I m here just for helping to all guys who need real help from my side as i already told before.


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

ni****gandhi said:


> Mate you already have high chance to get invited IF and ONLY if you clear IELTS or PTE i.e. 7 in each IELTS and 65+ in PTE. Comparatively PTE is much easier than IELTS. You already have 2 years NSW points.
> 
> Just clear the language hurdle and get invited in next draw. Getting 65 in PTE is not a problem and would recommend PTE anytime above IELTS as the waiting time for IELTS is huge. Where PTE you can schedule in weeks time most of the time...
> 
> ...



Hi , 

I have same case and i have applied my 190-eoi on 14th march with 60points(without SS), When can i expect invite? any idea , what is waiting list for NSW (261313)?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Ok if let say about experience its all depend on my age, and for english i m trying though.
> I m not criticise the higher pointers, i just focus on the dumb system and trying to say that if , if in a single round there is some kind of space for targeted numbers of invitee then nsw should do it way , after the end of the year the no of invitees were same as current system, just only the difference is that they make the people a long wait behind thoes thing which will be received the same after a long wait. Got my point. Even 55 pointers get the invite but matter is theat they make them to wait untill the year is going to end and finally the outcome is the same , but the lower pointets have to suffer from other things.
> I dont know weather u got higher points but i just want to say that u didnt play the waiting game so its too easy for u to say the world is like just this. But the real thing is that no one is smarter to obtain higher points. If i wish i could get 10 points from my real brother's sponsors , as he is a citizen of aussie, then my points would be 65. But i m not following that easy way to get just pr. My goal is not to just get pr. I already lived in sydney for 4 .5 yrs. But coz of some uncertain condition i had to come back to my home country. And other thing , yes i m going to increased my points by my spouse skill and also by lenguage. Before knowing u cant say anything to anyone. The pride one day come towards to the end.
> Cheers. I m here just for helping to all guys who need real help from my side as i already told before.


Do not blame the system if it does not suit you. The owner of the game usually is the one who sets rules. Those who would like to participate mostly do not have a choice but to follow. As NSW said, getting their sponsorship is highly competitive. So, consider NSW sponsorship the same way as visa 189 invitation. Try to increase your points as much as possible. Let not anyone feel any entitlement that just because he / she meets the requirements for state sponsorship even if with high points. Australian visa application is really a waiting game. Patience is pretty much required.

I for an example was rejected by VIC. But because of that i tried to have a skills reassessment to be eligible for an SOL occupation and be eligible for visa 189. It is just fortunate that I was invited by NSW under stream 2 and now got my visa grant.

So, what I am saying is try to give our best to earn high points, pray for an invitation and be patient. Complaining really would not bring you anywhere forward.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> Do not blame the system if it does not suit you. The owner of the game usually is the one who sets rules. Those who would like to participate mostly do not have a choice but to follow. As NSW said, getting their sponsorship is highly competitive. So, consider NSW sponsorship the same way as visa 189 invitation. Try to increase your points as much as possible. Let not anyone feel any entitlement that just because he / she meets the requirements for state sponsorship even if with high points. Australian visa application is really a waiting game. Patience is pretty much required.
> 
> I for an example was rejected by VIC. But because of that i tried to have a skills reassessment to be eligible for an SOL occupation and be eligible for visa 189. It is just fortunate that I was invited by NSW under stream 2 and now got my visa grant.
> 
> So, what I am saying is try to give our best to earn high points, pray for an invitation and be patient. Complaining really would not bring you anywhere forward.


Thanks for your afford to getting me knowledgeble about the nsw system.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > That's how the world goes..those with more points or marks would obviously have more choices and those with lower points have to lie in between..so instead of blaming the system try to increase ur points whether by English or experience.. Those with higher points must have done some efforts for that so rather than complaining make all out efforts to make enhance your points then it will be a matter of time before u get selected
> ...


I have waited for around six months to get invited got 7 each in 3rd attempt and filed EOI in September at 55 + 5 points but I knew that won't be enough as my occupation was pro-rata so I gave 3 more attempts for 8 each and got invited within 20 days after that..and if I cud'nt get invited even after that I would have got an additional assessment done as accountant..so u have to make all out efforts to increase points and be ready to devote time and money for it..no point waiting


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

anyone can tell me how long it takes to get state nomination ? Soppose I pay 300 for NSQ sponsorship then how long it normally takes to get invited ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> anyone can tell me how long it takes to get state nomination ? Soppose I pay 300 for NSQ sponsorship then how long it normally takes to get invited ?


You pay after you get invited.


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

harinderjitf5 said:


> anyone can tell me how long it takes to get state nomination ? Soppose I pay 300 for NSQ sponsorship then how long it normally takes to get invited ?


Please specify who are you paying this $300 to?
Because you only pay after you get Invite from SkillSelectbased on the points you score on the Point calculator.

Hope that helps.
Rahul.


----------



## bornil20 (Nov 6, 2014)

djdoller said:


> Ok if let say about experience its all depend on my age, and for english i m trying though.
> I m not criticise the higher pointers, i just focus on the dumb system and trying to say that if , if in a single round there is some kind of space for targeted numbers of invitee then nsw should do it way , after the end of the year the no of invitees were same as current system, just only the difference is that they make the people a long wait behind thoes thing which will be received the same after a long wait. Got my point. Even 55 pointers get the invite but matter is theat they make them to wait untill the year is going to end and finally the outcome is the same , but the lower pointets have to suffer from other things.
> I dont know weather u got higher points but i just want to say that u didnt play the waiting game so its too easy for u to say the world is like just this. But the real thing is that no one is smarter to obtain higher points. If i wish i could get 10 points from my real brother's sponsors , as he is a citizen of aussie, then my points would be 65. But i m not following that easy way to get just pr. My goal is not to just get pr. I already lived in sydney for 4 .5 yrs. But coz of some uncertain condition i had to come back to my home country. And other thing , yes i m going to increased my points by my spouse skill and also by lenguage. Before knowing u cant say anything to anyone. The pride one day come towards to the end.
> Cheers. I m here just for helping to all guys who need real help from my side as i already told before.



I have submitted my EOI at June,2015 with 55 points with competent English as telecommunications network Engineer(263312). 

What I realized in last 9 months is NSW should not make competent English as their minimum requirement for telecom/electrical engineers for 55 pointers as they are not interested to give invitation for those occupation with 55 points. NSW should be straight forward for particular occupations. They have no right to give hope for the people like me ... Suppose South Australia and Western Australia are straight forward and I know clearly what actually their requirement is.

But I am waiting for the miracle at May. Still 2500 places are left and no telecom engineers are invited yet with 55 points.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

bornil20 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Ok if let say about experience its all depend on my age, and for english i m trying though.
> ...


Haven't u given any English test during these nine months..u shud have given it a go to improve your chances


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thaks for your reply. I have some doubts about 190 visa. However I have applied under 189 but I might change my mind. I have some queries hope you can clarify.

I created new EOI for state sponsorship (190)for NSW. By going through their website I came to know that they require to fill the form on their website. I did go to NSW official website and fill the form.
After that my be 7 days later I got an email to pay the fee for 300. It was from digital....(not sure what exactly email was as I have deleted it already). I that email they also mention that paying fee does not mean that you will get nomination.

So do you think it was invitation call ?

I thought they are just asking for fee to get nomination(as they mentioned that there is no guarntee for state nomination so paying 300 was something I worried about).

So if it wre an invitation call then can I fill the form again or is there any time constraint as I have already did it once ?






rd85164 said:


> Please specify who are you paying this $300 to?
> Because you only pay after you get Invite from SkillSelectbased on the points you score on the Point calculator.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Rahul.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thaks for your reply. I have some doubts about 190 visa. However I have applied under 189 but I might change my mind. I have some queries hope you can clarify.

I created new EOI for state sponsorship (190)for NSW. By going through their website I came to know that they require to fill the form on their website. I did that too.
After that my be 7 days later I got an email to pay the fee for 300. It was from digital....(not sure what exactly email was as I have deleted it already). I that email they also mention that paying fee does not mean that you will get nomination.

So do you think it was invitation call ?

I thought they are just asking for fee to get nomination(as they mentioned that there is no guarntee for state nomination so paying 300 was something I worried about).

So if it wre an invitation call then can I fill the form again or is there any time constraint as I have already did it once ?





andreyx108b said:


> You pay after you get invited.


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Thaks for your reply. I have some doubts about 190 visa. However I have applied under 189 but I might change my mind. I have some queries hope you can clarify.
> 
> I created new EOI for state sponsorship (190)for NSW. By going through their website I came to know that they require to fill the form on their website. I did go to NSW official website and fill the form.
> After that my be 7 days later I got an email to pay the fee for 300. It was from digital....(not sure what exactly email was as I have deleted it already). I that email they also mention that paying fee does not mean that you will get nomination.
> ...


I guess you're mistaken here. 
Normal process goes somewhat like this..

After you get skill assessment and English taken care of, you create an account on skillselect website and submit an EOI.
Link: https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
This is where you select the class of your visa (189/190/489 etc) and then you wait.
For NSW there is no separate fee that is to be paid as per their website:
Link: Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

I doubt the authenticity of the URL you visited.

Rahul.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Thaks for your reply. I have some doubts about 190 visa. However I have applied under 189 but I might change my mind. I have some queries hope you can clarify.
> 
> I created new EOI for state sponsorship (190)for NSW. By going through their website I came to know that they require to fill the form on their website. I did that too.
> After that my be 7 days later I got an email to pay the fee for 300. It was from digital....(not sure what exactly email was as I have deleted it already). I that email they also mention that paying fee does not mean that you will get nomination.
> ...


require to fill the form on their website ? ? ?


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Thaks for your reply. I have some doubts about 190 visa. However I have applied under 189 but I might change my mind. I have some queries hope you can clarify.
> 
> I created new EOI for state sponsorship (190)for NSW. By going through their website I came to know that they require to fill the form on their website. I did that too.
> After that my be 7 days later I got an email to pay the fee for 300. It was from digital....(not sure what exactly email was as I have deleted it already). I that email they also mention that paying fee does not mean that you will get nomination.
> ...


Ugh, that's super strange, I don't think you can just "google" the link to the online form (my guess is that the url contains something linked to your EOI). From NSW website "Security measures are in place to ensure that only one application for NSW nomination is submitted per invitation. If you share your invitation, your application may be declined."...


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes I think I filled up a form. Any way lets forgot about it. I just recovered the email from my trash.

It was from [email protected]

Its heading was "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa"

"
Dear Harinderjit Singh,

We refer to your Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

We are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa. This invitation is valid for 14 days from the date of this email
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
To accept this invitation and lodge a NSW nomination application, please complete a NSW nomination application form through the following link within 14 days of the date of this email.
"

What was that ? was it invitation ?



aldoboy said:


> require to fill the form on their website ? ? ?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes I think I filled up a form. Any way lets forgot about it. I just recovered the email from my trash.

It was from [email protected]

Its heading was "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa"

"
Dear Harinderjit Singh,

We refer to your Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

We are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa. This invitation is valid for 14 days from the date of this email
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
To accept this invitation and lodge a NSW nomination application, please complete a NSW nomination application form through the following link within 14 days of the date of this email.
"

What was that ? was it invitation ?




bocko said:


> Ugh, that's super strange, I don't think you can just "google" the link to the online form (my guess is that the url contains something linked to your EOI). From NSW website "Security measures are in place to ensure that only one application for NSW nomination is submitted per invitation. If you share your invitation, your application may be declined."...


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes I think I filled up a form. Any way lets forgot about it. I just recovered the email from my trash.

It was from [email protected]

Its heading was "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa"

"
Dear Harinderjit Singh,

We refer to your Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

We are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa. This invitation is valid for 14 days from the date of this email
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
To accept this invitation and lodge a NSW nomination application, please complete a NSW nomination application form through the following link within 14 days of the date of this email.
"

What was that ? was it invitation ?




rd85164 said:


> I guess you're mistaken here.
> Normal process goes somewhat like this..
> 
> After you get skill assessment and English taken care of, you create an account on skillselect website and submit an EOI.
> ...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> I have waited for around six months to get invited got 7 each in 3rd attempt and filed EOI in September at 55 + 5 points but I knew that won't be enough as my occupation was pro-rata so I gave 3 more attempts for 8 each and got invited within 20 days after that..and if I cud'nt get invited even after that I would have got an additional assessment done as accountant..so u have to make all out efforts to increase points and be ready to devote time and money for it..no point waiting


Ok ill do it mate. Thanks.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

bornil20 said:


> I have submitted my EOI at June,2015 with 55 points with competent English as telecommunications network Engineer(263312).
> 
> What I realized in last 9 months is NSW should not make competent English as their minimum requirement for telecom/electrical engineers for 55 pointers as they are not interested to give invitation for those occupation with 55 points. NSW should be straight forward for particular occupations. They have no right to give hope for the people like me ... Suppose South Australia and Western Australia are straight forward and I know clearly what actually their requirement is.
> 
> But I am waiting for the miracle at May. Still 2500 places are left and no telecom engineers are invited yet with 55 points.


Yes u r right bro.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Haven't u given any English test during these nine months..u shud have given it a go to improve your chances


Every people r not as free as u mate that give exam at any time.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Yes I think I filled up a form. Any way lets forgot about it. I just recovered the email from my trash.
> 
> It was from [email protected]
> 
> ...


Yes that is invitation email. Can you tell your points and anzsco code pls? Also details about the form you have filled?


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't u given any English test during these nine months..u shud have given it a go to improve your chances
> ...


Mate I m doing a govt job and occupied from 8 am to 7 pm everyday.. So always think before speaking


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Mate I m doing a govt job and occupied from 8 am to 7 pm everyday.. So always think before speaking


Hahaha. Are you kidding? Govt job with 11 hrs. Ok then just do your work properly.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > Mate I m doing a govt job and occupied from 8 am to 7 pm everyday.. So always think before speaking
> ...


Just keep laughing and complaining then..good for uu lol


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Rather than just complaining, find ways to increase your points. Don't blame Australia or NSW, since we are the ones finding a way INTO the country. 

If you can't find a way to live/work in Australia, the fault lies squarely with you. 

Perhaps, you have the wrong occupation code. Perhaps, you need to go for English lessons to improve on IELTS/PTE-A. Perhaps, you need more work experiences.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dave85 said:


> Rather than just complaining, find ways to increase your points. Don't blame Australia or NSW, since we are the ones finding a way INTO the country. If you can't find a way to live/work in Australia, the fault lies squarely with you. Perhaps, you have the wrong occupation code. Perhaps, you need to go for English lessons to improve on IELTS/PTE-A. Perhaps, you need more work experiences.


Totally agree. Some people complain for years instead of being pro-active and improve their points.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Totally agree. Some people complain for years instead of being pro-active and improve their points.


Then u might be a biggener in this game. Untill a person going to increase the point aussie just change the rules and regulation. This is the game for opportunity not everyone pass and not all fail. Even after july what will going to be happen , we all cant predict anout australian dibp rules. U can say easily coz u r in this game since just couple of months or year. I m involved since 2003. Might be u were in school lol. So if u dont know the whole scene dont just say for short years scene. Think big , think deep. Without morethan 3 to 4 yrs exp. In my occupation nsw not gonna be send invite. This trend just changed after dec. 2015. Did u know it ir just bluffing without knowing anything?
Again this is the game of luck not for waiting or incrising the points as u said. Last year in feb 2015 they changed the system in middke ofvthe fin. Year and lot of 55 pointers were invited in all occupation. But after a lot application nsw just suddenly cgange the track for inviting as they dont need anymore people in that criteria. So undertand the point of my view not just catch a single word of mouth like a child. I m not here for jyst getting pr only as i tild before. As much as we can help to people that is only my aim. Even if i get pr or not its secondary thing for me. If i qould i can apply 489 with 65 points and get invite in just couple of month as my brother is citizen there. But i m not gonna go it. This is a one kind of fight for me. And increasing points r not just peace of cake. All r dieing for that but for everyonecits not that easy as u say. Inspite of showing tough way ti people and waiting for years show them easy way to get pr in shorter time if possible. 
I really dont need anyones advice as i worked with immi lawer for 1.5 yrs in sydney. So just keep mum in keep continued say congrats to all who get the invite or visa. 
Cheers. And good luck.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Then u might be a biggener in this game. Untill a person going to increase the point aussie just change the rules and regulation. This is the game for opportunity not everyone pass and not all fail. Even after july what will going to be happen , we all cant predict anout australian dibp rules. U can say easily coz u r in this game since just couple of months or year. I m involved since 2003. Might be u were in school lol. So if u dont know the whole scene dont just say for short years scene. Think big , think deep. Without morethan 3 to 4 yrs exp. In my occupation nsw not gonna be send invite. This trend just changed after dec. 2015. Did u know it ir just bluffing without knowing anything? Again this is the game of luck not for waiting or incrising the points as u said. Last year in feb 2015 they changed the system in middke ofvthe fin. Year and lot of 55 pointers were invited in all occupation. But after a lot application nsw just suddenly cgange the track for inviting as they dont need anymore people in that criteria. So undertand the point of my view not just catch a single word of mouth like a child. I m not here for jyst getting pr only as i tild before. As much as we can help to people that is only my aim. Even if i get pr or not its secondary thing for me. If i qould i can apply 489 with 65 points and get invite in just couple of month as my brother is citizen there. But i m not gonna go it. This is a one kind of fight for me. And increasing points r not just peace of cake. All r dieing for that but for everyonecits not that easy as u say. Inspite of showing tough way ti people and waiting for years show them easy way to get pr in shorter time if possible. I really dont need anyones advice as i worked with immi lawer for 1.5 yrs in sydney. So just keep mum in keep continued say congrats to all who get the invite or visa. Cheers. And good luck.


Half of the forum rules are broken in one post.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Then u might be a biggener in this game. Untill a person going to increase the point aussie just change the rules and regulation. This is the game for opportunity not everyone pass and not all fail. Even after july what will going to be happen , we all cant predict anout australian dibp rules. U can say easily coz u r in this game since just couple of months or year. I m involved since 2003. Might be u were in school lol. So if u dont know the whole scene dont just say for short years scene. Think big , think deep. Without morethan 3 to 4 yrs exp. In my occupation nsw not gonna be send invite. This trend just changed after dec. 2015. Did u know it ir just bluffing without knowing anything?
> Again this is the game of luck not for waiting or incrising the points as u said. Last year in feb 2015 they changed the system in middke ofvthe fin. Year and lot of 55 pointers were invited in all occupation. But after a lot application nsw just suddenly cgange the track for inviting as they dont need anymore people in that criteria. So undertand the point of my view not just catch a single word of mouth like a child. I m not here for jyst getting pr only as i tild before. As much as we can help to people that is only my aim. Even if i get pr or not its secondary thing for me. If i qould i can apply 489 with 65 points and get invite in just couple of month as my brother is citizen there. But i m not gonna go it. This is a one kind of fight for me. And increasing points r not just peace of cake. All r dieing for that but for everyonecits not that easy as u say. Inspite of showing tough way ti people and waiting for years show them easy way to get pr in shorter time if possible.
> I really dont need anyones advice as i worked with immi lawer for 1.5 yrs in sydney. So just keep mum in keep continued say congrats to all who get the invite or visa.
> Cheers. And good luck.


Something wrong with your keyboard/pad, sir?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Then u might be a biggener in this game. Untill a person going to increase the point aussie just change the rules and regulation. This is the game for opportunity not everyone pass and not all fail. Even after july what will going to be happen , we all cant predict anout australian dibp rules. U can say easily coz u r in this game since just couple of months or year. I m involved since 2003. Might be u were in school lol. So if u dont know the whole scene dont just say for short years scene. Think big , think deep. Without morethan 3 to 4 yrs exp. In my occupation nsw not gonna be send invite. This trend just changed after dec. 2015. Did u know it ir just bluffing without knowing anything?
> Again this is the game of luck not for waiting or incrising the points as u said. Last year in feb 2015 they changed the system in middke ofvthe fin. Year and lot of 55 pointers were invited in all occupation. But after a lot application nsw just suddenly cgange the track for inviting as they dont need anymore people in that criteria. So undertand the point of my view not just catch a single word of mouth like a child. I m not here for jyst getting pr only as i tild before. As much as we can help to people that is only my aim. Even if i get pr or not its secondary thing for me. If i qould i can apply 489 with 65 points and get invite in just couple of month as my brother is citizen there. But i m not gonna go it. This is a one kind of fight for me. And increasing points r not just peace of cake. All r dieing for that but for everyonecits not that easy as u say. Inspite of showing tough way ti people and waiting for years show them easy way to get pr in shorter time if possible.
> I really dont need anyones advice as i worked with immi lawer for 1.5 yrs in sydney. So just keep mum in keep continued say congrats to all who get the invite or visa.
> Cheers. And good luck.


You are not eligible for 489 FS as your occupation is pro rata. So you cant get invited that way. It shows lack of research in your posts. Andy is admin of myimmitracker.com and senior forum member. Please let this thread be wiser without you. From last two weeks you have polluted it enough.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

I got a similar response when I said people should stop complaining in another thread and the guy accused me of being a secret migration agent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> You are not eligible for 489 FS as your occupation is pro rata. So you cant get invited that way. It shows lack of research in your posts. Andy is admin of myimmitracker.com and senior forum member. Please let this thread be wiser without you. From last two weeks you have polluted it enough.


I only told that the syatem is bit confusing , rather the blame on directly on people. Check all my ladt post. Who blame to others . All have right to give openion. So it was my point of view only. And one more thing all have own way what to get invited. And the matter of 489 there r 2 option relative sponsor and other regional sponsor. Last week all of my friends got regional sponsor in my trade so i m already know what to do. My concern is that if a people is not going to right track pls dont give them wrong hope for anything just straightway show him a simplest way to get invite rather waiting a long by wasting the time. And no hard feelings mate coz i m not a guru of everything. But since i m on this forum i just wanted to help people and guide in rightanner rather than missguide.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> I only told that the syatem is bit confusing , rather the blame on directly on people. Check all my ladt post. Who blame to others . All have right to give openion. So it was my point of view only. And one more thing all have own way what to get invited. And the matter of 489 there r 2 option relative sponsor and other regional sponsor. Last week all of my friends got regional sponsor in my trade so i m already know what to do. My concern is that if a people is not going to right track pls dont give them wrong hope for anything just straightway show him a simplest way to get invite rather waiting a long by wasting the time. And no hard feelings mate coz i m not a guru of everything. But since i m on this forum i just wanted to help people and guide in rightanner rather than missguide.


It is my opinion that your attitude is horrible. And belittling the opinions of other forum users is a childish act, especially when you go all high and mighty on your "point of view". 

The system is "a bit confusing" for a reason - skilled migration is no small matter for a developed country, and so there are checks, requirements, and criteria to ensure that only the appropriate people are selected. The system is not perfect, but it is reasonably sound. Thousands of people get their skilled visas every year, so the system is working. 

If you do not meet the criteria for a skilled permanent visa, the onus is on you only and never on the system. You can always apply to a different country to live/work.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Half of the forum rules are broken in one post.


U r over the rules. I just gave my openion not advice to anybuddy. If giving the openion about invite system is breaking thecrules then what u guys r doing with me?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

dave85 said:


> It is my opinion that your attitude is horrible. And belittling the opinions of other forum users is a childish act, especially when you go all high and mighty on your "point of view".
> 
> The system is "a bit confusing" for a reason - skilled migration is no small matter for a developed country, and so there are checks, requirements, and criteria to ensure that only the appropriate people are selected. The system is not perfect, but it is reasonably sound. Thousands of people get their skilled visas every year, so the system is working.
> 
> If you do not meet the criteria for a skilled permanent visa, the onus is on you only and never on the system. You can always apply to a different country to live/work.


Thanks. I keep continue with australia. Cheers.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> ozpunjabi said:
> 
> 
> > You are not eligible for 489 FS as your occupation is pro rata. So you cant get invited that way. It shows lack of research in your posts. Andy is admin of myimmitracker.com and senior forum member. Please let this thread be wiser without you. From last two weeks you have polluted it enough.
> ...


Has nsw told you to wait??They have clearly mentioned that invitation is not guaranteed.It is common sense that 55 pointers have a bleak chance to get invited..system will obviously invite high pointers so either increase your points or look for other alternatives in your country in the meantime.I am in pro rata occupation and if they remove it next year I can't blame them as they simply don't need that occupations anymore.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Has nsw told you to wait??They have clearly mentioned that invitation is not guaranteed.It is common sense that 55 pointers have a bleak chance to get invited..system will obviously invite high pointers so either increase your points or look for other alternatives in your country in the meantime.I am in pro rata occupation and if they remove it next year I can't blame them as they simply don't need that occupations anymore.


Ok i will do it. And pls bro no hard feelings.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Bhai saabs......stop this F******* analysis of getting invited.....predicting when some one will be invited........stop this nonsense forecasts.......FYI.....DIPB is not our indian school system to look for rankings........It is skilled migration..........work experience and how best one can contribute to Australian economy is criteria.............So stop....wait for your turn.......Hope for best..........No offense intended


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Guys, this has been a very good platform for information for many.

We all are like a virtual family with dreams of destination Australia. I feel bad when people argue. 

We are here to get help or give help.

Please don't fight.

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Guys,

i have submitted my EOI-190 NSW on 14th march,2016 with 60 point without ss(261313) . when can i expect invite ? 
Senior members pls advise on this ?


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > Has nsw told you to wait??They have clearly mentioned that invitation is not guaranteed.It is common sense that 55 pointers have a bleak chance to get invited..system will obviously invite high pointers so either increase your points or look for other alternatives in your country in the meantime.I am in pro rata occupation and if they remove it next year I can't blame them as they simply don't need that occupations anymore.
> ...


Dats fine..keep believing and u will be invited soon cheers


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Dats fine..keep believing and u will be invited soon cheers


Thanks mate. Have a good one.


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

Singh_lucky said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i have submitted my EOI-190 NSW on 14th march,2016 with 60 point without ss(261313) . when can i expect invite ?
> Senior members pls advise on this ?


You should get an invite in max of 3 months. Few of my fiends got it.

I have applied for the same 261313 with 55+5 points on 1st march 2016. Lets see what happens with us, do keep us posted once u get an invite.

Age - 30
Edu - 15
Offiste - 5
Onsite - 5
Eng - 6.5 in all bands
EOI - 1st March.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi All,

How much time will it take to get the result of state sponsorship with 65+5 points for 261313

Age - 30
Education - 15
IELTS - 10
Exp - 5
Partner points - 5

I have got an invite from NSW to apply for state sponsorship.

Regards.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Dear all,

I am new on this forum.
I really would like to ask about any chances / trends for 55+5 Engineering Technologist.

My points break down are as follows:

Age - 30
Edu - 15
Ielts - 00 (6 each)
Exp - 10

Skills assessment positive on 4th March 16
EOI Applied 18th March 16


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How much time will it take to get the result of state sponsorship with 65+5 points for 261313
> 
> ...


It can vary from 2-3 days to 2 months. Take 15 days in your case.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi ozpunjabi,

Thanks for your response. Any reason why you said 2-3 days to 2 months. I am just trying to understand why this big difference.

Regards.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi ozpunjabi, Thanks for your response. Any reason why you said 2-3 days to 2 months. I am just trying to understand why this big difference. Regards.


You can go for sc189 and get invite quite soon. 

With sc190 ozpunjabi is right, 100% from 2-3 days to 1-2-3 months.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi ozpunjabi,
> 
> Thanks for your response. Any reason why you said 2-3 days to 2 months. I am just trying to understand why this big difference.
> 
> Regards.


Initially we thought it might be for employment verification but it is not. It depends upon demand, sometimes nominated occupations are urgently required. Other reasons are workload and case officer allocated.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi andreyx108_b,

I lodged my EOI with 65 points on 9th March and didn't get invite on 23rd March. So I m skeptical that I will be invited in coming rounds as the quota is almost full and none of the 65 pointers got invite on 23rd March.

That's the reason I am thinking to go for NSW.

Regards.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks ozpunjabi for your response. I m thinking whether to go for NSW or wait for 189 invite.

Regards.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Also now tat quota for subclass 189(261313) being almost over for the current year I assume most of the people will apply for NSW, just a thought. This is why I am really confused as to what should I do.

Regards


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> Also now tat quota for subclass 189(261313) being almost over for the current year I assume most of the people will apply for NSW, just a thought. This is why I am really confused as to what should I do.
> 
> Regards


Pay 300 AUD and wait for NSW. Dont let 14 days expire. In the meantime if you get 189 then apply visa directly and email NSW that you dont need invite. It will become clearer after results for previous two rounds get published may be tommorow.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for your suggestion ozpunjabi. I really hope that they do publish the result of the previous rounds in this week.
I will apply for NSW then.

Regards.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi guys any invite for engineers????
Back after long .Bit busy so did not follow the forum for a while.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Hi guys any invite for engineers????
> Back after long .Bit busy so did not follow the forum for a while.


Hey jdesai
After civil engineers on 29 Jan nothing happened for engineers.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

I have sent an email to ACS asking this:

"The following employment after June 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."

My question is does my relevant work experience start on June 2013? or July 2013? Does the phrase "after June 2013" mean June 1, 2013 onwards?


This is their response:

Thank you for your email,

As you begun your employment on the 1st June 2011, to be specific you can use from the 1st June 2013 for points purposes.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

abhipunjabi said:


> Thanks for your suggestion ozpunjabi. I really hope that they do publish the result of the previous rounds in this week.
> I will apply for NSW then.
> 
> Regards.


I believe the quota for 2613 still around 600-700ish as they have preserved in the last two rounds


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

*jtsl9*

I started this process almost 3 years ago and appointed a MA through a friend recommendation. 
Wanted to give up but MA suggested to try 190 with NSW. Submitted an EOI on Feb 25 and gotten an invite on Mar 9. Paid AUD$300 and submit application on Mar 18, obtained DIBP invitation on Mar 22 which was rather quick i think. Now working with MA to get all the documents ready for the application


----------



## gnk90 (Mar 28, 2016)

*Mechanical Engineer (55+5 pts)*

Hello people,
I am a mechanical engr with 2.5 yrs of experience in quality control department of manufacturing industry. I score 55 pts (age- 30pts+ qualification- 15pts + IELTS- 10pts). My question is, what are the probabilities of obtaining an invite from NSW for a mechanical engr with proficient english skills. My next major query is, As I am working as a junior quality control engr in mechanical firm, most of the duties mentioned in ANZSCO website doesnt match with my duties. So, am I gonna obtain skill assessment positive from Engineersaustralia, as they have not mentioned that specific %age duties must match with performed duties? And my final question is, If I successfully obtain positive skill assessment, how long does a mechanical engr have to wait to obtain an invite from nsw? I have approached a registered MARA agent and they have shown 95% possibilities of getting positive skill assessment. Please guys enlighten me about the probabilities and possibilities for a mechanical engineer, as most of the applicants on this forum belongs to different occupations and are not mechanical engrs.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> I believe the quota for 2613 still around 600-700ish as they have preserved in the last two rounds


Exactly.


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

As far as i believe the trends, for 190, NSW first nominates the candidates for the occupations which are high in demand i.e ICT, ACCOUNTANTS amongst others. I dont know for sure , but it seems once all these occupations have been filled its only then the other candidates in other occupations who may be having 55 points or 65 are invited.
Since there are many people who apply under ICT and Accountants codes, there is bound to be a massive competition and as a result many of the 55 and even 60 pointers are still waiting in queue.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Anyone wants to bet on the number of invites from Jan-March? The worst guess pays a round of beer for everybody...in Sydney


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

bocko said:


> Anyone wants to bet on the number of invites from Jan-March? The worst guess pays a round of beer for everybody...in Sydney


For that we need to be in Sydney bro...a carret from my side...


Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

bocko said:


> Anyone wants to bet on the number of invites from Jan-March? The worst guess pays a round of beer for everybody...in Sydney


Its already updated till Jan. So the stats may be updated for Feb only. My guess is that its going to be a big number (400 min). This would mainly account for the approvals by NSW for invitations issued in Jan.


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi, I also have the same question:

My Employment have started from April 18th 2011 to till date. (ACS have ignored my first 2 years of experience)

In my ACS report shows, Employment have considered AFTER APRIL 2013 to till date. 

does it mean, I'd claim 5 more points from May 1st or April 18th? Can someone please let me know. Thanks !


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

jtsl9 said:


> I started this process almost 3 years ago and appointed a MA through a friend recommendation.
> Wanted to give up but MA suggested to try 190 with NSW. Submitted an EOI on Feb 25 and gotten an invite on Mar 9. Paid AUD$300 and submit application on Mar 18, obtained DIBP invitation on Mar 22 which was rather quick i think. Now working with MA to get all the documents ready for the application


What is your anzsco and points?


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> What is your anzsco and points?


My point is 70 (with additional 5 points from NSW state sponsoring) and skill set is Marketing Specialist


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Exactly.


I don't think people with 65+ pointers and 60 pointers DoE by early-mid Feb should be worried and jump off to NSW 190 
I'm sure they will be soon using up their quotas and start inviting 60 pointers (possibly April-May)

They had been massively sending out invitations to 60 pointers from Jan to Feb, so it's natural to preserve in March to possibly mid April and continue clearing backlog 60 pointers afterwards


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> Its already updated till Jan. So the stats may be updated for Feb only. My guess is that its going to be a big number (400 min). This would mainly account for the approvals by NSW for invitations issued in Jan.


My guess too, probably 500+ per month, they'll need to pick up the pace if they want to fill up the quota  However, you can't see that more people on this forum getting invited so it's very likely that lots of "double dippers" (189 and 190) getting invites without reporting here or on the tracker...


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> I don't think people with 65+ pointers and 60 pointers DoE by early-mid Feb should be worried and jump off to NSW 190
> I'm sure they will be soon using up their quotas and start inviting 60 pointers (possibly April-May)
> 
> They had been massively sending out invitations to 60 pointers from Jan to Feb, so it's natural to preserve in March to possibly mid April and continue clearing backlog 60 pointers afterwards


I just hope that you are correct.

So that 55+5 pointers like me get 190 invitation


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi All,

Has anyone done analysis on what was happening this time of the year in the last year, with regard to invitation for 55 pointers ? Though the situation would be different in both the years, still we could get some sense out to understand what is happening.

Regards.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone done analysis on what was happening this time of the year in the last year, with regard to invitation for 55 pointers ? Though the situation would be different in both the years, still we could get some sense out to understand what is happening.
> 
> Regards.


On feb 2015 NSW moved to EOI system from their application system. Around 2000+ invites were issued in April and May last year.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

engr.asadbutt said:


> I just hope that you are correct.
> 
> So that 55+5 pointers like me get 190 invitation


Well, considering some of 60 pointers will get 189 eventually and there are still 2500/4000 slots by end of Jan (7/12 months), I do think 55 pointers with proficient english still have a good chance to be invited


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> Well, considering some of 60 pointers will get 189 eventually and there are still 2500/4000 slots by end of Jan (7/12 months), I do think 55 pointers with proficient english still have a good chance to be invited


Haan what about people like me with 55+5 Ielts 6 each and experience 5+


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> Well, considering some of 60 pointers will get 189 eventually and there are still 2500/4000 slots by end of Jan (7/12 months), I do think 55 pointers with proficient english still have a good chance to be invited


This attachment will show the result od march month 2613.. result.


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

djdoller said:


> This attachment will show the result od march month 2613.. result.


This is 189 not NSW 190


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> This attachment will show the result od march month 2613.. result.


Bro can u please share for engineering technologist also ? And 190?

And what are you views on Engg Technologist for 190. With 55+5 ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

dapang0112 said:


> This is 189 not NSW 190


Yes afcourse 189 bro. If u want to get an idea of 190 we must observe the 189 last invitation rounds. So as far as 189 round is of 65 the last invite in 190 must be 60 and if 189 is for 60 then most back log might finished so better chance for 190 at that time.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Bro can u please share for engineering technologist also ? And 190?
> 
> And what are you views on Engg Technologist for 190. With 55+5 ?


Let first get us the 9th march result for 189. I want to just know about last lead for the 189 occupation invite. Untill its not worth if i predict anything. But my knowledge is believing that if last 2 rounds were mostly for 60 pointers then mid april to may end will get happyness for 55 pointers.
So pls wait untill the 189 list updated.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Bro can u please share for engineering technologist also ? And 190?
> 
> And what are you views on Engg Technologist for 190. With 55+5 ?


The last invite of eoi date was happened in 20-5-2015 in your occupation bro. The eoi date was same as today 28 -3-15 invite date was 20-3-15.
So if really there is good hope u will get invite untill may end.


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

djdoller said:


> The last invite of eoi date was happened in 20-5-2015 in your occupation bro. The eoi date was same as today 28 -3-15 invite date was 20-3-15.
> So if really there is good hope u will get invite untill may end.


That is actually not accurate. Engineering technologists with 55 points have never received invitation since new system introduced in Feb 2015. The data that you saw at immitracker is a typo. That person who got invited 20-5-2015 is actually a software engineer. You can see it if you look at it code; 261313. While engineering tech. occupation code 233914 and no one receive an invitation. Somebody just messed the excel sheet up while filling it and it was transferred to immitracker like that. There are quite a few typos for other occupation as well, just look at occupation codes to be sure.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

merker said:


> That is actually not accurate. Engineering technologists with 55 points have never received invitation since new system introduced in Feb 2015. The data that you saw at immitracker is a typo. That person who got invited 20-5-2015 is actually a software engineer. You can see it if you look at it code; 261313. While engineering tech. occupation code 233914 and no one receive an invitation. Somebody just messed the excel sheet up while filling it and it was transferred to immitracker like that. There are quite a few typos for other occupation as well, just look at occupation codes to be sure.


The sheet, for 2015, was verified quite a few times, so i dont think its a typo - its just a user decided to name his profession that way. This is why there are anzsco codes to cross-check.


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> The sheet, for 2015, was verified quite a few times, so i dont think its a typo - its just a user decided to name his profession that way. This is why there are anzsco codes to cross-check.


261313 is the occupation code for software engineer. 233914 is the occupation code for engineering technologist. Check for yourself. But in that column the occupation code is 261313 while the occupation is engineering technologist; meaning there is a mistake. As no other engineering technologist with the correct code 233914 never received an invitation (despite applying earlier than that candidate with better or same conditions), it is obvious that that profession is actually software engineer, but somewhat mistakenly wrong occupation is written as engineering technologist.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

merker said:


> 261313 is the occupation code for software engineer. 233914 is the occupation code for engineering technologist. Check for yourself. But in that column the occupation code is 261313 while the occupation is engineering technologist; meaning there is a mistake. As no other engineering technologist with the correct code 233914 never received an invitation (despite applying earlier than that candidate with better or same conditions), it is obvious that that profession is actually software engineer, but somewhat mistakenly wrong occupation is written as engineering technologist.


So that means Engg Tech with 55+5 will never get an invite ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> So that means Engg Tech with 55+5 will never get an invite ?


I am sure some will.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I am sure some will.


How are you sure about it ? Any references or it is like a bullet fired in air :/ 

I am curious to know


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

merker said:


> 261313 is the occupation code for software engineer. 233914 is the occupation code for engineering technologist. Check for yourself. But in that column the occupation code is 261313 while the occupation is engineering technologist; meaning there is a mistake. As no other engineering technologist with the correct code 233914 never received an invitation (despite applying earlier than that candidate with better or same conditions), it is obvious that that profession is actually software engineer, but somewhat mistakenly wrong occupation is written as engineering technologist.


I think andrex might know that guy who lastly got invite in engineering technologiest... so let us check again from forum or from immigration tracker..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> How are you sure about it ? Any references or it is like a bullet fired in air :/ I am curious to know


I think if you search the forum you will see some invites last year... I think i saw. 

These are non pro rata so not as many 60+ pointers - chances for 55+ are high. 

But all these can inly be A GUESS


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> i think if you search the forum you will see some invites last year... I think i saw.
> 
> These are non pro rata so not as many 60+ pointers - chances for 55+ are high.
> 
> But all these can inly be a guess


100%.


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

engr.asadbutt said:


> How are you sure about it ? Any references or it is like a bullet fired in air :/
> 
> I am curious to know


He is just giving a baseless assumption to make you feel good. Many engineering professions with 55 points do not get invitation unfortunately. I am a chemical engineer as well waiting for more than 6 months and did not get it. Other than civil engineers and some peculiar unique branches, NSW does not send invitation to majority of engineering occupations. It seems like that is trend since Feb 2015 when the new system started. Sound harsh but it is the reality. There is not a single case of a chemical/mechanical/electrical/electronical engineer and engineering technologists (and many others) getting an invitation with 55+5 points more than a year. But a few ones with 60 or 65 points can easily get invited obviously. Refer to one of my earlier posts, I wrote the same thing. And what i say is based on fact and correct invitation trends rather than feel-good predictions or baseless assumptions. I used to fool myself too by believeing this hope-dictions but no more. System is clear and who gets the invite is obvious.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think if you search the forum you will see some invites last year... I think i saw.
> 
> These are non pro rata so not as many 60+ pointers - chances for 55+ are high.
> 
> But all these can inly be A GUESS


HOPE ALL 55 + POINTER WILL BE INVITE BEFORE COMPLETION OF CURRENT FINANCIAL YEAR,
IS THERE CHANGES IN NEXT FINANCIAL YEAR DEAR andreyx108b........


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think if you search the forum you will see some invites last year... I think i saw.
> 
> These are non pro rata so not as many 60+ pointers - chances for 55+ are high.
> 
> But all these can inly be A GUESS


That means soon there ll be a good news for me too.

Do you know approximately how many engg tech are still waiting on 55+5 for 190 and appr how many 190 will be issued 
As you know the trend for last year also specifically for engg tech


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

djdoller said:


> I think andrex might know that guy who lastly got invite in engineering technologiest... so let us check again from forum or from immigration tracker..


It is clear that he/she is not an enginering technologist. The other ones with the correct eng. tech. code did not get invitation despite applying earlier than him and with same conditions. There a few more cases as well for other occupations; where the code and profession do not match. But you can understand which occupation it actually is by checking invitation trend of those occupations.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

merker said:


> He is just giving a baseless assumption to make you feel good. Many engineering professions with 55 points do not get invitation unfortunately. I am a chemical engineer as well waiting for more than 6 months and did not get it. Other than civil engineers and some peculiar unique branches, NSW does not send invitation to majority of engineering occupations. It seems like that is trend since Feb 2015 when the new system started. Sound harsh but it is the reality. There is not a single case of a chemical/mechanical/electrical/electronical engineer and engineering technologists (and many others) getting an invitation with 55+5 points more than a year. But a few ones with 60 or 65 points can easily get invited obviously. Refer to one of my earlier posts, I wrote the same thing. And what i say is based on fact and correct invitation trends rather than feel-good predictions or baseless assumptions. I used to fool myself too by believeing this hope-dictions but no more. System is clear and who gets the invite is obvious.


You are giving false and incorrect information. I know a few who were invited with 55 points even during 2016 with 55+5.

I would suggest doing proper research before making such statements.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Correction: 2015.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

merker said:


> He is just giving a baseless assumption to make you feel good. Many engineering professions with 55 points do not get invitation unfortunately. I am a chemical engineer as well waiting for more than 6 months and did not get it. Other than civil engineers and some peculiar unique branches, NSW does not send invitation to majority of engineering occupations. It seems like that is trend since Feb 2015 when the new system started. Sound harsh but it is the reality. There is not a single case of a chemical/mechanical/electrical/electronical engineer and engineering technologists (and many others) getting an invitation with 55+5 points more than a year. But a few ones with 60 or 65 points can easily get invited obviously. Refer to one of my earlier posts, I wrote the same thing. And what i say is based on fact and correct invitation trends rather than feel-good predictions or baseless assumptions. I used to fool myself too by believeing this hope-dictions but no more. System is clear and who gets the invite is obvious.


Why he do that to make me feel good :/ ?


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> 100%.


He is saying that its a guess and you are writing 100% 
I am confused bro


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Why he do that to make me feel good :/ ?


I guess - i am in love!? Hehe )))


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I guess - i am in love!? Hehe )))


Haha thats my point why would you be buttering me :/
I donot get it


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You are giving false and incorrect information. I know a few who were invited with 55 points even during 2016 with 55+5.
> 
> I would suggest doing proper research before making such statements.


I have checked and followed the system very carefully. I am talking about engineering occupations ( and not including software one coz it is in clearly demand in Australia). And I also stated that civil engineers and some unique occupations (namely biomedical, structural, environmental) got invitations for 55 points as well. But it is obvious majority of engineering occupations do not get invitation.

So now, if you know please show me a case where a chemical engineer, mechanical engineer, electrical engineer, electronics engineer, engineering technologist got invitation with 55 points. If you can't, I will assume you are just lying. I mean there are people who are waiting since last year's January (from those occupations), who are you kidding exactly ?.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

There are always people who claim to be an experts, the always claim they know for sure, either: "defiantly you will be invited" or vice versa "never be invited". 

As a matter if fact - no one knows. All of these are guesses. Only NSW team/automated system suppose to know who they need. 

The rest are speculation and guesses. 

Some guesses based on knowledge and research, others are based arrogance and lack of knowledge. 

The latter guesses better be ignored.  they dont do any good. 

Good luck.


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There are always people who claim to be an experts, the always claim they know for sure, either: "defiantly you will be invited" or vice versa "never be invited".
> 
> As a matter if fact - no one knows. All of these are guesses. Only NSW team/automated system suppose to know who they need.
> 
> ...


So you can't exactly provide proof for people from those occupations being invited with 55 points and dodging the question. Thank you for proving my point. You just made a baseless assumption. Please do not try to misguide people again without having the actual facts.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

merker said:


> So you can't exactly provide proof for people from those occupations being invited with 55 points and dodging the question. Thank you for proving my point. You just made a baseless assumption. Please do not try to misguide people again without having the actual facts.


Dear Andreyx 

Please clear him if you know anyone who ws at 55+5 engg tech and got invite ?
It is requested to please share so that the same ll be authenticated.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Dear Andreyx Please clear him if you know anyone who ws at 55+5 engg tech and got invite ? It is requested to please share so that the same ll be authenticated.


You know the above person needs to do the research - i am mot here to prove anything.

However, quick example: Electrical engineer - 55 points, on myimmitracker. You can check yourself.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You know the above person needs to do the research - i am mot here to prove anything.
> 
> However, quick example: Electrical engineer - 55 points, on myimmitracker. You can check yourself.


Dear Merker

What do u have to say now.

Sorry Andreyx i didnot mean to impose something. Its just like BE CLEAR that is it


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Dear Merker
> 
> What do u have to say now.
> 
> Sorry Andreyx i didnot mean to impose something. Its just like BE CLEAR that is it


He said electrical engineer not engineering technologist though. So where are the invites for engineering technologist chemical engineers and mechanical engineers ? Majority of engineering occupations do not get invitation with 55 points. Check the immitracker yourself. You can see the people who are waiting more than a year. And the electrical engineers who got invitation for 55+5 points both have points from English and experience section btw which is quite rare. The ones who got only points from either English or work experience still waits.

Chekc the tracker and see it your self.

There may be more than the ones that i mentioned may be getting invitations. However, it is clear the most of core engineering fields do not get invited for 55 points.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

merker said:


> He said electrical engineer not engineering technologist though. So where are the invites for engineering technologist chemical engineers and mechanical engineers ? Majority of engineering occupations do not get invitation with 55 points. Check the immitracker yourself. You can see the people who are waiting more than a year. And the electrical engineers who got invitation for 55+5 points both have points from English and experience section btw which is quite rare. The ones who got only points from either English or work experience still waits.
> 
> Chekc the tracker and see it your self.


Hmmmm...

Okay dears what ever it is lets hope and pray that NSW shall issue 190 for 55+5 pointers to all engg tech or other engg profs.

Its very hard time these days waiting for an invitation


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Okay dears what ever it is lets hope and pray that NSW shall issue 190 for 55+5 pointers to all engg tech or other engg profs.
> 
> Its very hard time these days waiting for an invitation


I am not trying to demoralize anyone. I am just writing facts rather than assumptions. I can not explain how happy I would be if someone comes and write "no you are wrong chemical engineer got invitation with 55 points here is the one" and disproves me. But unfortunately that is not the case, people are just trying to give false hope


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

merker said:


> I am not trying to demoralize anyone. I am just writing facts rather than assumptions. I can not explain how happy I would be if someone comes and write "no you are wrong chemical engineer got invitation with 55 points here is the one" and disproves me. But unfortunately that is not the case, people are just trying to give false hope


What are your points breakdown ?


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

engr.asadbutt said:


> What are your points breakdown ?


maximum points from age, 10 points from English, no work experience


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

merker said:


> maximum points from age, 10 points from English, no work experience


No work experience ?

I mean not even one or two ?


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

engr.asadbutt said:


> No work experience ?
> 
> I mean not even one or two ?


No, not relevant to my occupation at least. But it does not matter whether you have 0,1 or 2 years of work experience as long as you can't claim points.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

merker said:


> No, not relevant to my occupation at least. But it does not matter whether you have 0,1 or 2 years of work experience as long as you can't claim points.


Okay


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

In other news DIBP hasn't still updated the results for earlier two invitation rounds... sigh.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> On feb 2015 NSW moved to EOI system from their application system. Around 2000+ invites were issued in April and May last year.


Thats right. But if we have to see specifically around which month 55 pointers started getting the invite.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

phpwiz said:


> Thats right. But if we have to see specifically around which month 55 pointers started getting the invite.


For this year, I would say end of April to mid May as they need to exhaust their quotas 
Anyone received invitation today?


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

HI guys,

As per myimmitracker SC 190, some people got invite in just 3 days with 60 point without ss for software Engineer(261313). However, many other have been waiting since long before with same point. 

Do you guys have any input on this like on which parameter NSW send invite?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Singh_lucky said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As per myimmitracker SC 190, some people got invite in just 3 days with 60 point without ss for software Engineer(261313). However, many other have been waiting since long before with same point.
> 
> Do you guys have any input on this like on which parameter NSW send invite?


Yes because only 60 points r not important to get invite. 60 points 7 band and min. 3yrs work exp has much chance to get invite. Othets with 60 points and 6 band even higher points hadcto wait in oast. And with 60 points with 7 vand but 1 or 2 yrs exp also had to wait long like staiger.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

One more thing after a long analysis i come to know that this year trend is bit different than other. This year there r lot of people r with 60 points. So 1st feb nsw just get advantage and opened the 7 regional areas with thoes who got 55 points and minimum 2 yrs experience after assessment of the degree. Now they want the people to attract to turn at regional as it is a mussion of australua to development of low population areas in whole australia. But nsw is really easy for the invite process. So untill april mid any 55 pointers r not invited then 55 pointers with 2 yrs experience must try regional, coz the news from aussie lawyer is little bit tough condition for the next comming years for nsw because of influx of eoi application.


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Yes because only 60 points r not important to get invite. 60 points 7 band and min. 3yrs work exp has much chance to get invite. Othets with 60 points and 6 band even higher points hadcto wait in oast. And with 60 points with 7 vand but 1 or 2 yrs exp also had to wait long like staiger.


Thanks for Quick Reply..

I have total 5 years exp and 3 years are relevant experience, PTE 65+ and 60 points. I have submitted my EOI on 14th march,2016, Hopefully, i'll get invite soon


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

merker said:


> No, not relevant to my occupation at least. But it does not matter whether you have 0,1 or 2 years of work experience as long as you can't claim points.


Are you sure about this? Have you mailed NSW and asked them? I mean is there some basis for this information.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

so no one invited today? hopefully this Friday then


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> One more thing after a long analysis i come to know that this year trend is bit different than other. This year there r lot of people r with 60 points. So 1st feb nsw just get advantage and opened the 7 regional areas with thoes who got 55 points and minimum 2 yrs experience after assessment of the degree. Now they want the people to attract to turn at regional as it is a mussion of australua to development of low population areas in whole australia. But nsw is really easy for the invite process. So untill april mid any 55 pointers r not invited then 55 pointers with 2 yrs experience must try regional, coz the news from aussie lawyer is little bit tough condition for the next comming years for nsw because of influx of eoi application.


Hi DjDollar/All,
I have a doubt. Suppose there are two guys A and B, A with 60 points and EOI date 2nd March 2015 and B with 65 points and EOI date 2nd Feb 2016 . Now, A gains 5 points by means of experience so 
1) if both have same level of exp,Who will get the first invite?
2) If A has only 3 yrs exp while B has 6 yrs, in this case who will get it?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Singh_lucky said:


> Thanks for Quick Reply..
> 
> I have total 5 years exp and 3 years are relevant experience, PTE 65+ and 60 points. I have submitted my EOI on 14th march,2016, Hopefully, i'll get invite soon


Whats your occupation code?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi DjDollar/All,
> I have a doubt. Suppose there are two guys A and B, A with 60 points and EOI date 2nd March 2015 and B with 65 points and EOI date 2nd Feb 2016 . Now, A gains 5 points by means of experience so
> 1) if both have same level of exp,Who will get the first invite?
> 2) If A has only 3 yrs exp while B has 6 yrs, in this case who will get it?


Onviously 65 pointers will get invite first. Coz first priority is points. Secons english . If same points with same english points then more work exp will win. So look at the below example following by points, eng and work experience. 
1. 65-7-3
2.65-7-2
3.65-6-3
4.65-6-2
5.60-7- 3 plus
6.60-7-2
7.60-6-3 plus
8. 60-6-2
9.55 -7-3
10. 55-7-2
11.55-6-3
12.55-6-2

This are the steps to get invite in rank but in all other thing is that in following description 189 and 190 invite system is different. 
In 189 subclass if there are 2 applicant with same points with 65 points but however the eoi daye has been consider first, hense in 190 subclass date is not important only the above 12 points r considered by nsw.
Cheers


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> One more thing after a long analysis i come to know that this year trend is bit different than other. This year there r lot of people r with 60 points. So 1st feb nsw just get advantage and opened the 7 regional areas with thoes who got 55 points and minimum 2 yrs experience after assessment of the degree. Now they want the people to attract to turn at regional as it is a mussion of australua to development of low population areas in whole australia. But nsw is really easy for the invite process. So untill april mid any 55 pointers r not invited then 55 pointers with 2 yrs experience must try regional, coz the news from aussie lawyer is little bit tough condition for the next comming years for nsw because of influx of eoi application.


Hi DjDollar/All,
I have a doubt. Suppose there are two guys A and B, A with 60 points and EOI date 2nd March 2015 and B with 65 points and EOI date 2nd Feb 2016 . Now, A gains 5 points by means of experience so 
1) if both have same level of exp,Who will get the first invite?
2) If A has only 3 yrs exp while B has 6 yrs, in this case who will get it?


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi DjDollar/All,
> I have a doubt. Suppose there are two guys A and B, A with 60 points and EOI date 2nd March 2015 and B with 65 points and EOI date 2nd Feb 2016 . Now, A gains 5 points by means of experience so
> 1) if both have same level of exp,Who will get the first invite?
> 2) If A has only 3 yrs exp while B has 6 yrs, in this case who will get it?


Sorry my phone is acting weird! Please ignore this post.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Onviously 65 pointers will get invite first. Coz first priority is points. Secons english . If same points with same english points then more work exp will win. So look at the below example following by points, eng and work experience.
> 1. 65-7-3
> 2.65-7-2
> 3.65-6-3
> ...


Based on your write up, I guess A will get invitation for 190. Since they both will be level on points and they both have same exp and eng level but A EOI date is earlier than B.


----------



## romero2005 (Aug 12, 2015)

Currenty I applied for 190 NSW. Now I am going to add my work exp because I have completed my 3 years last month. Following are my points.

Currently I live in Sri Lanka

Age - 30
AU study - 5
BIT(AUS) - 15

IELTS - 0
Professional year - 5
NSW - 5
---------------------------------
60
---------------------------------

after adding my work exp it will be 65 and I also can apply for 189 vith 60 points.
My ACS assessment is from 263111( Computer networks and system eng) I got it without showing my exp and showing my degree and Professional year)

Questions are
1.Do I need to do a re assessment from ACS.
2. Can I update my EOI with new experence and acquire 5 points.

Pleas explane this to me..really strggle with this problem.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

romero2005 said:


> Currenty I applied for 190 NSW. Now I am going to add my work exp because I have completed my 3 years last month. Following are my points.
> 
> Currently I live in Sri Lanka
> 
> ...


You can call them tomorrow and check if they can reissue the letter mentioning about experience details. No need to re-apply.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Based on your write up, I guess A will get invitation for 190. Since they both will be level on points and they both have same exp and eng level but A EOI date is earlier than B.


In that case i told u after all the higher pointers will get invite first. So 65 pointers will.grt invite first there after 60. In both case 189 or 190.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello everyone... Anybody can tell me about Electronic Engineers 55+5 pointers... No hearing from NSW.. No Invitaion till today... I am very tense and stress level increasing day by day....:-(


----------



## gnk90 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello guys. Can anyone please suggest me whether I should choose to hire a registered MARA agent for my skill assessment process and following procedures under subclass 190. My current profile is as under:
Age: 30pts
IELTS: 10pts
Qualification: 15pts (Mechanical Engineer)
Experience: 2.5 yrs as Jr. Quality control Engr.

Can someone please enlighten me about difficulties faced while opting for positive skill assessment. Moreover, is it highly recommended to match main duties as mentioned in ANZSCO website for mechanical engineer with our performed duties? Because, according to their duties list my work experience as a quality control engineer doesnt seem to cater all those duties. Any advice in regards to my case is welcomed. Thank you all.


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

*Chances of getting invited*

Hello Seniors,

What are the chances of getting invited from NSW or VIC for the below profile

Points : 60 (not including State sponsorhip points)
Language : PTE- A(overall : 84) (L:78, S:69, R:90,W:90)
Work Experience : 5 years
Occupation : 261313(Software Engineer)
EOI: 22-March-2016

I am closing tracking myimmitracker. It shows that people with 60 points get invited in a months time.

Do we need to provide any other commitment to NSW that we will stay in the state for 2 years apart from agreeing to terms and conditions in the EOI ? If invited i will abide by the rules just checking so that my application is not incomplete.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

HEy Guys,

nedd a small confirmation for me please

i have applied for EOI 190 Nsw for the occupation database administrator 262111 with 55+5 points

i would like to know whther il get an invite for this occupation as they have a stream 2. list where my occupation has been listed .

any idea or any one who got invite for the same occupation?

awaiting your reply guys

Ajz


----------



## psguemes (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello all, a quick question:

Is it possible to update your points after submitting the EOI or is it better to wait until I have a higher punctuation? I'd like to retake an English test to improve my language points.

Now I have 60+5 but I might improve it up to 70+5.

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

psguemes said:


> Hello all, a quick question:
> 
> Is it possible to update your points after submitting the EOI or is it better to wait until I have a higher punctuation? I'd like to retake an English test to improve my language points.
> 
> ...




Can update after submitting Eoi


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

ReloAUS said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> What are the chances of getting invited from NSW or VIC for the below profile
> 
> ...


NSW in their website states that EOI's will be selected based on 
Occupation
Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
English language ability
Skilled employment

English language ability is overall band ? or least of all four like minimum 7 in each etc. 

My overall is 84 which is kind of 8.5 but speaking is 69 that will darg the english skills to 7

Any one can throw some light on the above ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ReloAUS said:


> NSW in their website states that EOI's will be selected based on Occupation Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score English language ability Skilled employment English language ability is overall band ? or least of all four like minimum 7 in each etc. My overall is 84 which is kind of 8.5 but speaking is 69 that will darg the english skills to 7 Any one can throw some light on the above ?


They judge by the lowest score.,


----------



## iceman8718 (Dec 8, 2015)

Guys please advise 

In my eoi as well as my visa application I only included my nominated job roles.. 

During periods of unemployment 
I worked part time jobs. So is it ok to show part time roles not relevant to nominated role in the form 80. Or should form 80 employment details match the eoi and visa application.. Basically only wanted to put in my kitchen part time roles. 

Can someone please advise asap. Please


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Tomorrow the 14 working days will be finished so there might be update in skill select website.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

What are the chances for 55 + 5 software engineers with English points 10 as things stand to day ? @DJdollar @Andrey


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Tomorrow the 14 working days will be finished so there might be update in skill select website.


Lets hope that the outcome shall be in favour of 55+5 pointers


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pradyush said:


> What are the chances for 55 + 5 software engineers with English points 10 as things stand to day ? @DJdollar @Andrey


Firstly pls let the skill select update come out. Then only we can see how many 60 and 65 pointers there in last month invite. If there we get more 60 pointers in 9th march result then the chance for 55 pointers r good otherwise let it leave on some time.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Firstly pls let the skill select update come out. Then only we can see how many 60 and 65 pointers there in last month invite. If there we get more 60 pointers in 9th march result then the chance for 55 pointers r good otherwise let it leave on some time.


Yes wait game is on. But as per the 189 invites, seems 3 month backog is there. But it does not mean all are applying for NSW ? NSW is still waiting on quotas to be filled  So they might wait for another 1 month to throw invites in a bulk which ultimately will impact negetively. What is ur feeling ?


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi pradyush,

Why will it impact negatively?

Regards


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi ptadyush,
> 
> Why will it impact negatively?
> 
> Regards


If they wait for longer time, more applications will come into their queue with likely more points. So they will invite people with 60/65 points rather than inviting 55.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok pradyush, got it.

Thanks.


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> They judge by the lowest score.,


Thanks for the info, I will update the tracker sheet at myimmitracker accordingly. I just hope that I still stand a chance to receive an invitation from NSW or VIC. The myimmitracker shows that applicants similar to mine were invited in Feb and March.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pradyush said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly pls let the skill select update come out. Then only we can see how many 60 and 65 pointers there in last month invite. If there we get more 60 pointers in 9th march result then the chance for 55 pointers r good otherwise let it leave on some time.
> ...


Still many occupation is left with its ceiling for 189 subclass. And one more thing last 2 rounds were very strange as very few people got invited as it was only for 1300 invitees there. Most were with 65 points and other were from csol list. Hense one month is still here i mean the whole april is left to invite to 65 and 60 pointers so i sharply think that there would be few chances for 55 pointers to get invited in 190. So most 65 and 60 pointers will get invite in 189 and rest , i mean few 60 and 55 pointers might get invited this current month as both 189 and 190 quotas has to be filled......
This conversation is not any kind of blundering but its a really serious thoughts. So all of us keep deep hope that we all will get invited at the middle of may. 
And yes bro the waiting game is really start. Cheers.


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

*Tracking EOI*

Hello,

I noticed that there are very few entries in myimmitracker, I personally like that as it is indicative of how states are sending invitations. If there is any other place where applicants are entering the data, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

Can somebody shed some light on what days NSW usually sends out invitations? On Fridays? Biweekly? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

dapang0112 said:


> Can somebody shed some light on what days NSW usually sends out invitations? On Fridays? Biweekly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No rules for invite by nsw.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ReloAUS said:


> Hello, I noticed that there are very few entries in myimmitracker, I personally like that as it is indicative of how states are sending invitations. If there is any other place where applicants are entering the data, please let me know. Thanks


No other place.

About 10-20% report to the tracker.

This is more than indicative.


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> No other place.
> 
> About 10-20% report to the tracker.
> 
> This is more than indicative.


Yes, I completely agree , it is very informative and helps in computing your odds. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ReloAUS said:


> Yes, I completely agree , it is very informative and helps in computing your odds. Thanks for clarifying.


We will soon have a way more advanced reporting ... Hopefully it will help even further  

Thanks and good luck!)


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Still many occupation is left with its ceiling for 189 subclass. And one more thing last 2 rounds were very strange as very few people got invited as it was only for 1300 invitees there. Most were with 65 points and other were from csol list. Hense one month is still here i mean the whole april is left to invite to 65 and 60 pointers so i sharply think that there would be few chances for 55 pointers to get invited in 190. So most 65 and 60 pointers will get invite in 189 and rest , i mean few 60 and 55 pointers might get invited this current month as both 189 and 190 quotas has to be filled......
> This conversation is not any kind of blundering but its a really serious thoughts. So all of us keep deep hope that we all will get invited at the middle of may.
> And yes bro the waiting game is really start. Cheers.


Hope so Bro.. I dont know why Skill select is not updating recent results for 189 and 190 both..It could indicate what to expect.

Regards


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Hope so Bro.. I dont know why Skill select is not updating recent results for 189 and 190 both..It could indicate what to expect.
> 
> Regards


Just updated, 650 invites in Feb, so we can assume at least the same number in March...
so 1300-1400 more chances, uhhhh, getting tight...


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Hope so Bro.. I dont know why Skill select is not updating recent results for 189 and 190 both..It could indicate what to expect.
> 
> Regards


Skill select update. 647 till feb 16. Such huge number was never expected. Particularly when no 55 pointers except civil engineer were invited.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Like I said before, this is indicative that lots of applicant who also applied for 189 are getting invites since we can't see this number of invitations here on forum or on tracker.
Silent people, please report your invites, it helps enormously!


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Skill select update. 647 till feb 16. Such huge number was never expected. Particularly when no 55 pointers except civil engineer were invited.



As I've previously posted, they invited a huge number of accountants in both February and March, so I think about 1,500 invites left is pretty accurate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

i have my occupation listed in stream 2 of the NSw list

am an SqL ORACLE DATABASE ADMIN

i applied for my eoi will i get an invite my points are just 60 .

on what basis il get an invite from stream 2 list of nSW


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

AJZZ said:


> i have my occupation listed in stream 2 of the NSw list
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The stream 2 applicants I've seen get invited all have 70 points without SS. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

ooops what can i do help me guys i have applied EoI for Vicotira also parallely with same points wid same occupation .

do i need to for apply state sponsorship also for this in liveinvictoria site ???? and how much is d feee ?

aj


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Finally , 99% pridection is perfect untill yesterdy. 
1. Its already 14 working days today so skill select update the website.
2. Last invitation was mostly for 65 pointets hense there were many 60 pointers from csol list.
3. All the ceiling r not fulled yet.
4. For 190 its still 50% fulled for 8 months and still thete are 3 more months april , may and june r rest to invite. So the more applicants will select by nsw in 190. 
5. Preety good chances for 55 pointers in next month after first 3 weeks.
6. Last but not least, all of us put our mind at higher hope that we all will get invite .
Cheers


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

am in stream 2 list with 60 points i lost hope i wont get invited i think .

very bad for me


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

How do we check that the occupation is listed in which stream? Stream 1,2 etc.
Please let me know.

Regards


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

my consultan check and said tat my occupation is in stream 2 .

they sent me a snap shot of tat 2 bt i cant find tat list in any website


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok AJZZ,

You can apply for Victoria as well going on their website if your occupation is open in Victoria.
Also they do not charge for state nomination.

Regards.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Finally , 99% pridection is perfect untill yesterdy.
> 1. Its already 14 working days today so skill select update the website.
> 2. Last invitation was mostly for 65 pointets hense there were many 60 pointers from csol list.
> 3. All the ceiling r not fulled yet.
> ...


This means, its a good news for 55+5 pointers like me.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Last Friday was a public holiday, hopefully they will send invitations this Friday


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

*NSW state Sponsorship Invitation*

Hello Everyone,

My brother was invited to apply for State sponsorship by NSW and he applied after receiving invitation (Marketing Specialist). Just two days ago NSW Asked his current job ( Bank Officer, which is different than nominated occupation), stating that He needs to provide evidence that he is doing relevant duties according to his nominated occupation. 

He have all the evidence for his nominated occupation (Marketing Specialist) but since he is doing something different and supplied all the evidence based on his experience for Marketing specialist. 

Does anyone came across the same situation ????

Or 

if anyone can suggest what can be done it would be much appreciated ???

Please share your views.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

rps said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My brother was invited to apply for State sponsorship by NSW and he applied after receiving invitation (Marketing Specialist). Just two days ago NSW Asked his current job ( Bank Officer, which is different than nominated occupation), stating that He needs to provide evidence that he is doing relevant duties according to his nominated occupation.
> 
> ...


Is he claiming points for his current job (Bank Officer)? If not, I'm not sure why NSW is asking for evidence on his current job. Maybe, they're asking evidence for his previous one.


----------



## rps (Aug 30, 2013)

emboon said:


> Is he claiming points for his current job (Bank Officer)? If not, I'm not sure why NSW is asking for evidence on his current job. Maybe, they're asking evidence for his previous one.




No, He is only claiming points for his experience in nominated occupation.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

rps said:


> emboon said:
> 
> 
> > Is he claiming points for his current job (Bank Officer)? If not, I'm not sure why NSW is asking for evidence on his current job. Maybe, they're asking evidence for his previous one.
> ...


It is because the work experience is not directly related to the occupation code they dont consider ir as point advice. So as far as claim for only thoes work experience which is related to education and also the occupation code . Otherwise co will pass the file at lower officer and it might be result in rejection.


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

pradyush said:


> If they wait for longer time, more applications will come into their queue with likely more points. So they will invite people with 60/65 points rather than inviting 55.


Hello Pradyush,

I noticed you have mentioned in your signature about the acknowledgement from Victoria for 190 application. I have not received any email from victoria acknowledging my application except for activation mail.

I am little concerned now that my application will not be considered for invitation. Can you please tell me know what does this acknowledgement email contain.

When I login to my account on victoria website where can I see my active applications? 

Thanks


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

rps said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My brother was invited to apply for State sponsorship by NSW and he applied after receiving invitation (Marketing Specialist). Just two days ago NSW Asked his current job ( Bank Officer, which is different than nominated occupation), stating that He needs to provide evidence that he is doing relevant duties according to his nominated occupation.
> 
> ...


He should check in his original eoi if he ticked the box "relevant" to this particular job...if not he's in clear.


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

Yes buddy i did that today thanks .

yes victoria its open for Dba's i did 
.


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

Anyone received NSW invitation this week? It seems they have not sent out any this week ...


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes I got two times.

Few days bank I got it once. But I was not interested. Two days back I sent them message. Today I just checked they have again sent me invitation.



dapang0112 said:


> Anyone received NSW invitation this week? It seems they have not sent out any this week ...


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Yes I got two times.
> 
> 
> 
> Few days bank I got it once. But I was not interested. Two days back I sent them message. Today I just checked they have again sent me invitation.




Congratulations! What is your point break down and occupation?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Yes I got two times.
> 
> Few days bank I got it once. But I was not interested. Two days back I sent them message. Today I just checked they have again sent me invitation.


Hi harinder whats your points score and eoi , invite dates? And occupation?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I applied under software developer 261312
Age:30
Education:15
PTE:10
Work:5

However I not interested in 190. I waiting for 189 invitation. 
Between you have idea about financial requirements for NSW. As they stated you should have sufficient money to make you live there.
Any idea how much I have to show. Is it necessary to show bank balance.

My friend who got SA SS and got his PR in January said that he did not show any funds. However they just asked to have sufficient funds available to you.




dapang0112 said:


> Congratulations! What is your point break down and occupation?


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> I applied under software developer 261312
> 
> Age:30
> 
> ...




I am not sure how much you need to show them...sorry about it...do they require it at all to issue a Pr?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I am not sure about it. As I stated in my previous message that my friend who got PR(SA state sponsorhip) said SA did not ask him to provide funds proof however they said you should have sufficient funds with you howverer they did not ask to give funds details. I am not sure if it is same regarding NSW.

Anyway what about you ? what is you occupation and points breakdown.



dapang0112 said:


> I am not sure how much you need to show them...sorry about it...do they require it at all to issue a Pr?


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Finally , 99% pridection is perfect untill yesterdy.
> 1. Its already 14 working days today so skill select update the website.
> 2. Last invitation was mostly for 65 pointets hense there were many 60 pointers from csol list.
> 3. All the ceiling r not fulled yet.
> ...


Not 50% though. March would have been around 600 atleast. so Less than 1500 invites are pending and with huge number of people applying for 190 inbetween. I guess it is tight now ! Still hoping for an Invitation :juggle:


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I applied under software developer 261312

Age:30

Education:15

PTE:10

Work:5



However I not interested in 190. I waiting for 189 invitation. 



djdoller said:


> Hi harinder whats your points score and eoi , invite dates? And occupation?


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Yes I got two times.
> 
> Few days bank I got it once. But I was not interested. Two days back I sent them message. Today I just checked they have again sent me invitation.


How many days back was it?

Anyone else got invitation this week?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I applied for NSW on11 Feb. I am not sure when did I get invite but it was expired on 10 march.



aldoboy said:


> How many days back was it?
> 
> Anyone else got invitation this week?


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Analyzing the DIBP results released today I think the chances for 55+5 2613 candidates to be invited is very very slim. Only about 600 invites are remaining for 189 and I believe most of this will go to 65+ pointers. So that means most of the 60 pointers will apply for 190. So I think we will have very slim chance now. I'm going to stay away from this thread and try to improve my English score and try again in July. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Any news for 263111 with 55+5 and English 0

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> Analyzing the DIBP results released today I think the chances for 55+5 2613 candidates to be invited is very very slim. Only about 600 invites are remaining for 189 and I believe most of this will go to 65+ pointers. So that means most of the 60 pointers will apply for 190. So I think we will have very slim chance now. I'm going to stay away from this thread and try to improve my English score and try again in July. Good luck to everyone.


It really depends on DoE as well
For 2613 (189), I think they will clear the backlog up to mid Feb
Beyond that, better improve score or wait for next FY
Considering the current situation, they might again increase the occupation ceiling for 2613XX


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> It really depends on DoE as well
> For 2613 (189), I think they will clear the backlog up to mid Feb
> Beyond that, better improve score or wait for next FY
> Considering the current situation, they might again increase the occupation ceiling for 2613XX


Yes, I think they trying to make it ongoing process, so I don't think it makes a difference if you wait for July, go for more points if possible, it's clear that availability of PTE pushed the bar for another 5-10 points ... Btw, how many invites for 189 should be per year?


----------



## aliyanshazal (Mar 23, 2016)

HI Guyz...
New to this forum.. 
I have following points
Age:30
Qualification:15
Aus Study:5 
PTE (65+) 10
SS: 5
Total: 65 ( Including 5 points of SS)
EOI DOE: 11 March 2016
ANZSCO Code: 233912.. Agricultural Engineer

Any idea about NSW invitation with above given points????
Thanks


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

aliyanshazal said:


> HI Guyz...
> New to this forum..
> I have following points
> Age:30
> ...




Recently they have not invited any Engineers...but I believe with your points you should get invited within 2-3 months at most


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

*Still Waiting!!*

Hello Folks,
Newbie in the forum here..Firstly, I thank all the members for their contribution..
I wish to mention here that I am one of the aspirants of invitation for PR too..
I am currently riding on 65 points (60+5) under subclass 190, occ - 261111, and have been waiting to hear back from NSW for past 5 months but havent just had my day yet..
So any leads on how soon can I expect an invite from NSW? Or do I even stand a chance?:fingerscrossed:
Appreciate your inputs here..Cheers!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

offto said:


> Hello Folks, Newbie in the forum here..Firstly, I thank all the members for their contribution.. I wish to mention here that I am one of the aspirants of invitation for PR too.. I am currently riding on 65 points (60+5) under subclass 190, occ - 261111, and have been waiting to hear back from NSW for past 5 months but havent just had my day yet.. So any leads on how soon can I expect an invite from NSW? Or do I even stand a chance?:fingerscrossed: Appreciate your inputs here..Cheers!


Hard to say... if lucky may-june... But you got to be very very lucky.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Hard to say... if lucky may-june... But you got to be very very lucky.



Andrey what is ur prediction for Software engineer 55 + 5 english 10 ?


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Finally , 99% pridection is perfect untill yesterdy.
> 1. Its already 14 working days today so skill select update the website.
> 2. Last invitation was mostly for 65 pointets hense there were many 60 pointers from csol list.
> 3. All the ceiling r not fulled yet.
> ...


Hi djdoller, 

I see that what you said it's almost 100% true! Do you have any estimation for engineers with 55+5 points, other than software engineers and computer engineers? What is your prediction?

All the best


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Imotep34 said:


> Hi djdoller,
> 
> I see that what you said it's almost 100% true! Do you have any estimation for engineers with 55+5 points, other than software engineers and computer engineers? What is your prediction?
> 
> All the best


Civil eng. And other guy from biomedical eng. Was invited before 3 rounds with 55 points already. So chances r there but whats your occupation?


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Hard to say... if lucky may-june... But you got to be very very lucky.


Vielen Dank Andrey..hope I dont run out of luck..:fingerscrossed: if I happen to receive an invite, would I be notified on skillselect website? or do they notify via email? or both? and if they do send email, would it be directly to me or my agent?

sorry if my questions are repetitive but i skimmed through older posts to find answers related to my questions but couldn't find much..thanks again


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Civil eng. And other guy from biomedical eng. Was invited before 3 rounds with 55 points already. So chances r there but whats your occupation?




Hi, what do you mean by 3 rounds? I thought 190 NSW invitations don't have rounds?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

dapang0112 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Civil eng. And other guy from biomedical eng. Was invited before 3 rounds with 55 points already. So chances r there but whats your occupation?
> ...


Yes u r right. 190 has no fix dates. But i followed 189 dates and perticular 190 invitee dates . So it mean during last 3 round of 189 but the 55 pointers invited in 190 . So total time should be 1.5 months before. In january or in feb.


----------



## Imotep34 (Sep 21, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Civil eng. And other guy from biomedical eng. Was invited before 3 rounds with 55 points already. So chances r there but whats your occupation?


Electrical Engineer - 233311


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Yes u r right. 190 has no fix dates. But i followed 189 dates and perticular 190 invitee dates . So it mean during last 3 round of 189 but the 55 pointers invited in 190 . So total time should be 1.5 months before. In january or in feb.




Oh ok thanks! I am a biomedical engineer with English 10, and total is 55 points. From your experience I can be invited within 2 months? Thanks again!


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

dapang0112 said:


> Oh ok thanks! I am a biomedical engineer with English 10, and total is 55 points. From your experience I can be invited within 2 months? Thanks again!


Yes, I have seen a case in this forum for Biomedical eng. with 55 getting invited. You will be getting it as per my knowledge. (Prediction) Cheers !


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

pradyush said:


> Yes, I have seen a case in this forum for Biomedical eng. with 55 getting invited. You will be getting it as per my knowledge. (Prediction) Cheers !




Thanks for the encouragement! Guess for biomedical engineering competition is not that strong...hope will get invited soon=) the wait is killing me...


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

dapang0112 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! Guess for biomedical engineering competition is not that strong...hope will get invited soon=) the wait is killing me...


Any hopes for electronics engineer? Waiting since december with 55pts.


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

sfaridi said:


> Any hopes for electronics engineer? Waiting since december with 55pts.




Seems for electronics engineer competition is stronger? Guess you have to wait for more time...


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

dapang0112 said:


> Seems for electronics engineer competition is stronger? Guess you have to wait for more time...


I hardly found 10 to 15 people in this portal. None of them got any invitation and waiting since last aug. So its occupation code which matters alot. Hope to get invited soon.


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

sfaridi said:


> I hardly found 10 to 15 people in this portal. None of them got any invitation and waiting since last aug. So its occupation code which matters alot. Hope to get invited soon.




You can check from myimmitracker...definitely more electronics engineer than biomedical engineer


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

aliyanshazal said:


> HI Guyz...
> New to this forum..
> I have following points
> Age:30
> ...


You will easily get 189 in next round. For 190 you will have to wait. Stick to 189 as first round of April will bring you invite. Ceiling are left even after 23rd March round.


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

dear friends any news about engineering technologist??? Is there any chances for 55+5


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

engineer_tech said:


> dear friends any news about engineering technologist??? Is there any chances for 55+5


I am also on same boat

Waiting for 190 nsw invitation.

Unfortunately nothing yet!!!


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

bocko said:


> Yes, I think they trying to make it ongoing process, so I don't think it makes a difference if you wait for July, go for more points if possible, it's clear that availability of PTE pushed the bar for another 5-10 points ... Btw, how many invites for 189 should be per year?


Hi guys,
For 2613, We are only left with 602 position after 9th March round while earlier it was 800 +. So if we go like 200+ seats per round that would there will be only 2 more rounds for our ceiling to expire. Is my understanding correct?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi guys, For 2613, We are only left with 602 position after 9th March round while earlier it was 800 +. So if we go like 200+ seats per round that would there will be only 2 more rounds for our ceiling to expire. Is my understanding correct?


I think by end of April... First of round of may... Then 3 dry rounds for 2613.


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

I am sure about one thing and i don't intend to discourage anyone, its all about the occupation code. One may have 70 points as in my case, but if the occupation is not in demand the invitation is not guaranteed. Even if there is no occupation ceiling for a particular occupation, merely just passing the points test wont be enough for an invitation. Moreover, there is no way to predict if a particular occupation would be in demand for the entire year, the following months or even the next round.Except for a few occupations which are highlighted by DIBP. It is at the end of the day a pick and choose system, the only thing in our hand is to score the maximum points, rest everything is destiny.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

rohannanda17 said:


> I am sure about one thing and i don't intend to discourage anyone, its all about the occupation code. One may have 70 points as in my case, but if the occupation is not in demand the invitation is not guaranteed. Even if there is no occupation ceiling for a particular occupation, merely just passing the points test wont be enough for an invitation. Moreover, there is no way to predict if a particular occupation would be in demand for the entire year, the following months or even the next round.Except for a few occupations which are highlighted by DIBP. It is at the end of the day a pick and choose system, the only thing in our hand is to score the maximum points, rest everything is destiny.


Perfect. After all prediction the wait is only the way. Thats y a man called that time is god. Just need to pass the time but it does not mean that we just wait behind doing nothing. Getting pr is one kind of jeckpot. So after all as u said a person got 70 points still it need strong luck to get invite. The invite trends seem to change at each stage.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

rohannanda17 said:


> I am sure about one thing and i don't intend to discourage anyone, its all about the occupation code. One may have 70 points as in my case, but if the occupation is not in demand the invitation is not guaranteed. Even if there is no occupation ceiling for a particular occupation, merely just passing the points test wont be enough for an invitation. Moreover, there is no way to predict if a particular occupation would be in demand for the entire year, the following months or even the next round.Except for a few occupations which are highlighted by DIBP. It is at the end of the day a pick and choose system, the only thing in our hand is to score the maximum points, rest everything is destiny.


Buddy as I see from your post your profession is listed on SOL. Why woud you go for NSW anyway? You will get an inivtation in 189 in the next round with 65 points.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> Buddy as I see from your post your profession is listed on SOL. Why woud you go for NSW anyway? You will get an inivtation in 189 in the next round with 65 points.


Ok my bad just saw it.. its in NSW priority but not on SOL.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

offto said:


> Vielen Dank Andrey..hope I dont run out of luck..:fingerscrossed: if I happen to receive an invite, would I be notified on skillselect website? or do they notify via email? or both? and if they do send email, would it be directly to me or my agent?
> 
> sorry if my questions are repetitive but i skimmed through older posts to find answers related to my questions but couldn't find much..thanks again


Refer this URL 

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...ated-migration-190/frequently-asked-questions

Sent from OnePlus via Tapatalk


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

hasn01 said:


> Buddy as I see from your post your profession is listed on SOL. Why woud you go for NSW anyway? You will get an invitation in 189 in the next round with 65 points.


No, rather its on the CSOL and not eligible for a 189 but only 190 and 489.
One more thing i have come to terms with which is:
If an occupation is eligible for both NSW and Victoria, i am talking about 190, the better option is to go for Victorian Nomination. Reason being, NSW gets the maximum EOI for all the occupations so there is bound to be a massive competition. Victoria on the other hand, although it seems has refusals a plenty but is less competitive simply because the no of EOI lodged here are very few in comparison to what NSW receives. I have also given myself a deadline till the 9th of April and after that ill update my EOI for Victoria. No other way for me.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

where the hell are Telecom engineers invitation?? have they totally forgotten telecommunication engineers? there are so few of telecom eng. who got invited by NSW.... whats going on with NSW.... its really so frustrating.... :frusty::frusty::horn::horn:


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

No invitations today ?


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

pradyush said:


> No invitations today ?


Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

Dear friends,

I have the below queries while updating the EOI.
Urgent reply will be highly appreciated.

1) _Does the client have other current passports?_

If in the citizenship column I have stated that I am not citizen of any other country than 
what is the relevance of this question.

2) _Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?_

I will be migrating with my wife only. But in the next question they ask for 

"_Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?_"
So should I mark the family member query as YES ?? And number of family member should be "1" ??
Please correct me if I am wrong.

3) _Has the client undertaken an English language test within the last 36 months?_

English test say last 36 months but PTE result certificate has validity of two years only. How logical is this ??

4) "_Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?_"

This question is confusuing. Even the help page is not expalining properly.
Only the name of highest degree should be mentioned here and with selection "YES" correct ?

5) _Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?_
What is this ??

6) _Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years._ ????

Do I need to enter only the relevant employment here that is after what ACS has deducted from my overall experience ?? If yes than should my employment start date should be the one from which my relevant experience starts, correct ??


----------



## vmc (Jan 30, 2016)

Still waiting for invitation with below details for 190...

ANZSCO: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
IELTS: 6.0 (0 points)
ACS Applied: 23 Dec 2015 
ACS Result: Positive 18 Jan 2016 
EOI 190: NSW on 30/01/2016 (55+5) 
Waiting 


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

vmc said:


> Still waiting for invitation with below details for 190...
> 
> ANZSCO: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> IELTS: 6.0 (0 points)
> ...


Plople r waiting since may month 2015 for the same data as u. For 55 points.


----------



## vmc (Jan 30, 2016)

Any other state nomination will make any quicker?
IELTS looks tough to improve. How about PTE, is it easier than IELTS?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

vmc said:


> Any other state nomination will make any quicker?
> IELTS looks tough to improve. How about PTE, is it easier than IELTS?


No other option then nsw. Nsw is only state to invite easily. But this time its a big influx in application so no prediction is working. Just wait is only the way bro. I dont know about pte.


----------



## vmc (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks djdoller for your quick reply. Much appreciated...

Regards,
Vipul


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

vmc said:


> Thanks djdoller for your quick reply. Much appreciated...
> 
> Regards,
> Vipul


DJ DOllar whats your opinion abt engineering occupation. Specially for electronics engineers. Most of the engineering occupations are in the priority list but no invitation was seen since long long time. People who has 55 pts are damn struggling to secure an invitation. What to say.....


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi,
What's the wait time for NSW with 65 points for ICA BA?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

sfaridi said:


> DJ DOllar whats your opinion abt engineering occupation. Specially for electronics engineers. Most of the engineering occupations are in the priority list but no invitation was seen since long long time. People who has 55 pts are damn struggling to secure an invitation. What to say.....


Yes right. Wait for the last month untill a single is not receiving invite. If end of april or first week of may there is no single invite accured then we have to make the new strategy.


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Yes right. Wait for the last month untill a single is not receiving invite. If end of april or first week of may there is no single invite accured then we have to make the new strategy.


Electronics engineers is a flagged occupation bro....do u think it will remove from the SOL in next year...any finding on that would be helpful. I was waiting since dec. Thinking to go for PTE but due to my stupid working schedule cant find time to prepare for exam. Really exhausted.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

sfaridi said:


> Electronics engineers is a flagged occupation bro....do u think it will remove from the SOL in next year...any finding on that would be helpful. I was waiting since dec. Thinking to go for PTE but due to my stupid working schedule cant find time to prepare for exam. Really exhausted.


Account might be removed. And other 40 occupation will pushed down to csol and might remove from sol list. After july. One more news the points system is going to be changed in july to nobember 2016. So be aware guys.
If some buddy have chance to apply for 489 then must go for it.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Account might be removed. And other 40 occupation will pushed down to csol and might remove from sol list. After july. One more news the points system is going to be changed in july to nobember 2016. So be aware guys.
> If some buddy have chance to apply for 489 then must go for it.


What type of point system Djdollar is expected ?

Any news ?


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

It's Friday now
Fingers crossed
Who got invited, please let us know
Best of luck to all of us


----------



## inquel112 (Mar 9, 2015)

When we're talking about submitting separate EOIs, is it only the case for a separate 189 and a 190 EOI? I've been waiting since last year like many others for NSW specific 190 EOI and just tried creating another one for VIC however it ended up just updating my first EOI so I just updated it again for it to apply for 'Any' states.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

What's your occupation and point structure?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> What type of point system Djdollar is expected ?
> 
> Any news ?


They r increasing the level of points breakdown. Last time the news spread out because of a lot of offshore application there is a wide range of harm to onshore students. So somebuddy from MARA committeehad just glance on it and dimia just accepted the proposal of that mara lawyer. But exactly news is not revealed that what they want to do exactly.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> They r increasing the level of points breakdown. Last time the news spread out because of a lot of offshore application there is a wide range of harm to onshore students. So somebuddy from MARA committeehad just glance on it and dimia just accepted the proposal of that mara lawyer. But exactly news is not revealed that what they want to do exactly.


In short 
as on today 60 points are for 189 that might increase to minimum 65 for 189?
Is this the increasing level of points breakdown ?


----------



## inquel112 (Mar 9, 2015)

Ended up updating the new EOI for Vic.
Weird when it redirected to updating old EOI when I created a new EOI.



inquel112 said:


> When we're talking about submitting separate EOIs, is it only the case for a separate 189 and a 190 EOI? I've been waiting since last year like many others for NSW specific 190 EOI and just tried creating another one for VIC however it ended up just updating my first EOI so I just updated it again for it to apply for 'Any' states.


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

vmc said:


> Any other state nomination will make any quicker?
> IELTS looks tough to improve. How about PTE, is it easier than IELTS?


Hi vmc....

I wouldn't say pte is easy but yes it's tricky! 

I would suggest don't go by words but try it yourself. It depends on person to person. There is offline test (free) and evaluate your self for this pattern of exam. You might be lucky to add 20/10 points!


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi,

I also got NSW invitation. Please let me know if it is required to show funds for this ?



sk804 said:


> Hi vmc....
> 
> I wouldn't say pte is easy but yes it's tricky!
> 
> I would suggest don't go by words but try it yourself. It depends on person to person. There is offline test (free) and evaluate your self for this pattern of exam. You might be lucky to add 20/10 points!


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

vmc said:


> Any other state nomination will make any quicker?
> IELTS looks tough to improve. How about PTE, is it easier than IELTS?


If you go through PTE and IELTS exam pattern then PTE is difficult compared to IELTS... but many have said that pte exam may be difficult but scoring process is far better than IELTS and also the environment for pte exam is better than ielts...... my frens shared this experience. Thats why i m also preparing for PTE-A to improve my english score.
so i suggest you to go for pte exam once.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> In short
> as on today 60 points are for 189 that might increase to minimum 65 for 189?
> Is this the increasing level of points breakdown ?


Nop. Its not like that. The level increase mean the points test level so that automatically it affect to points breakdown.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone invited today?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Can you elaborate it ? I did not get you.



djdoller said:


> Nop. Its not like that. The level increase mean the points test level so that automatically it affect to points breakdown.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*NSW Invitations*

IT's so strange why there are no invitations from NSW these days?


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

A-A said:


> Hi,
> What's the wait time for NSW with 65 points for ICA BA?


Hard to predict wait time..I have been waiting too for past 5 months with same score and occupation list but haven't had any luck yet..how long have you been waiting now?? 

not sure how is the demand shaping up in the market there though..


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

offto said:


> Hard to predict wait time..I have been waiting too for past 5 months with same score and occupation list but haven't had any luck yet..how long have you been waiting now??
> 
> not sure how is the demand shaping up in the market there though..


Hi offto,

You have been waiting for invite or you are invited and are waiting for their response in state sponsorship?

Regards.


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi offto,
> 
> You have been waiting for invite or you are invited and are waiting for their response in state sponsorship?
> 
> Regards.


Still waiting for invite..I lodged EOI on 30th Oct 15 with 60+5 but no intimation from NSW yet

why do you ask??


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

any luck with invites guys?


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

offto said:


> Still waiting for invite..I lodged EOI on 30th Oct 15 with 60+5 but no intimation from NSW yet
> 
> why do you ask??


I just want to their trend.

Regards.


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

The news ( a week old though) is that Customs has been merged with DIBP resulting in a strike over pay and other issues w.e.f 24 March 2016. There was even a statement regarding the same, citing possible delays in visa processing at airports and other things. Apart from this, even the other Govt Departments are on strike. This could primarily be the reason we have'nt seen any action since March 23rd.


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

Any Good news guys ?.. Anyone got invite ?


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

rohannanda17 said:


> The news ( a week old though) is that Customs has been merged with DIBP resulting in a strike over pay and other issues w.e.f 24 March 2016. There was even a statement regarding the same, citing possible delays in visa processing at airports and other things. Apart from this, even the other Govt Departments are on strike. This could primarily be the reason we have'nt seen any action since March 23rd.


do you have a link regarding this news?


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Do we have a tread running for new possible change in the new invite system proposed from June?

hopes are dying...no invites...


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

http://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/travellers-clients.aspx#


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-03-21/public-servants-on-strike-across-australia/7262410


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

hi friends,
My assessment is completed. I like to submit EOI but I have couple of query it need to clear. my total experience 8 years right now If I submit my EOI what will be my effective date that date when i submit ? after 4 months my age will be over 32 . so if i don't get invitation within this 4 months time frame then will i lose 5 points for age? or as my EOI effective date 4 month earlier I will be eligible for same points ?

Thanks in advance
regars
sobhan


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello Experts,

I've been going through the posts and the result is not so good. However, I have also filed the EOI in NSW on 30th March16 with 60 points for Systems Analyst. 
Can anyone please suggest what are the chances for SA in NSW with 60 points.

Many thanks,
Vikram


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Your efected date will be the date when you submitted the EOI. You will loose points due to age if you do not get invite within 4 months age.




suewonder said:


> hi friends,
> My assessment is completed. I like to submit EOI but I have couple of query it need to clear. my total experience 8 years right now If I submit my EOI what will be my effective date that date when i submit ? after 4 months my age will be over 32 . so if i don't get invitation within this 4 months time frame then will i lose 5 points for age? or as my EOI effective date 4 month earlier I will be eligible for same points ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

suewonder said:


> hi friends,
> My assessment is completed. I like to submit EOI but I have couple of query it need to clear. my total experience 8 years right now If I submit my EOI what will be my effective date that date when i submit ? after 4 months my age will be over 32 . so if i don't get invitation within this 4 months time frame then will i lose 5 points for age? or as my EOI effective date 4 month earlier I will be eligible for same points ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...


One good news for you that until you don't turn 33 you will not lose points for age.

So if you can get invite on 32yr and 364 days, you still be able to claim points for age.

Cheers....



Sent from my SM-N920G


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Nop. Its not like that. The level increase mean the points test level so that automatically it affect to points breakdown.


Please tell me with an example.
I am not getting it


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

suewonder said:


> hi friends,
> My assessment is completed. I like to submit EOI but I have couple of query it need to clear. my total experience 8 years right now If I submit my EOI what will be my effective date that date when i submit ? after 4 months my age will be over 32 . so if i don't get invitation within this 4 months time frame then will i lose 5 points for age? or as my EOI effective date 4 month earlier I will be eligible for same points ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...


Hi,
when you say 8 years, is it approved 8 years or total 8 years.. Look at your ACS and if they mention it on bold letters. after Jan 2008.. thats when you get 8 years. then apply for 8 years. or else take only what is approved.
I am sure your agent would be aware of this.

well if your DOB is aug 83.. then you will loose age pts after aug 2016, (so on so forth..) if its lesser, or higher then make your own calculation. I am Dec 83.. I have time till dec to loose my age points.

It would be lot better if you give out full information on your points break and Category you are applying for us to give some prediction. Right now we dont know if you are applying as S/w engg or accountant. Both of these have different waiting period.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

If invite process os getting late because of the border protection and military issue, then all 55 pointers will be in danger zone. Untill another month will create more higher pointers and most 60 and 55 pointers have to be victim of them.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Vikram_99 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I've been going through the posts and the result is not so good. However, I have also filed the EOI in NSW on 30th March16 with 60 points for Systems Analyst.
> Can anyone please suggest what are the chances for SA in NSW with 60 points.
> ...


SA just closed to invite I.T. engineers before just couple of months.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> If invite process os getting late because of the border protection and military issue, then all 55 pointers will be in danger zone. Untill another month will create more higher pointers and most 60 and 55 pointers have to be victim of them.


No of people with high points are increasing day by day evident from the tracker. :juggle:


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pradyush said:


> No of people with high points are increasing day by day evident from the tracker. :juggle:


Hahaha... u make me more fearfull now. I didn't check the tracker since few days. Not so many but u can call hips of software guys r with 60 and 65 points. So hummmmm, i am also bit worried now. Other issue has been listen from dibp and military guys. And other people r also in strick in australia. Airport staff also behaving weird. Thus this effect is througn on migration process and invitation too. Lets see what will gonna happen this emd of the month.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Hahaha... u make me more fearfull now. I didn't check the tracker since few days. Not so many but u can call hips of software guys r with 60 and 65 points. So hummmmm, i am also bit worried now. Other issue has been listen from dibp and military guys. And other people r also in strick in australia. Airport staff also behaving weird. Thus this effect is througn on migration process and invitation too. Lets see what will gonna happen this emd of the month.


Haha..lets wait and hope for the best. No other choice.


----------



## vmc (Jan 30, 2016)

me too in the same boat.... finding difficulty with English score...!!! Planning to try for PTE now.


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

suewonder said:


> hi friends,
> My assessment is completed. I like to submit EOI but I have couple of query it need to clear. my total experience 8 years right now If I submit my EOI what will be my effective date that date when i submit ? after 4 months my age will be over 32 . so if i don't get invitation within this 4 months time frame then will i lose 5 points for age? or as my EOI effective date 4 month earlier I will be eligible for same points ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...


It is not 32+ but 33- anything that will give you 30 points for age.


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

I applied in January 2016. It's really strange, confusing and frustrating. I considered 60 + 5 points a good point score but still waiting. Or may be its the category ICT BA.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

A-A said:


> I applied in January 2016. It's really strange, confusing and frustrating. I considered 60 + 5 points a good point score but still waiting. Or may be its the category ICT BA.


wait for couple more rounds you may be getting the good news from NSW. Thr are quite a few people waiting for invites for a while now.


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

djdoller said:


> SA just closed to invite I.T. engineers before just couple of months.


Hi, 

I meant SA as in Systems Analyst here... Did you mean that NSW is not sending invites for Systems Analysts? Please confirm.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

I need urgent help on PCC.

As I My passport address is different than my current address and I don't have any address proof with me. I have only rent agreement from July 2014 to Jun 2015. 
Please suggest what are the options I can go for?

I'm feeling very depressed on it.

Any help would be really appreciable.

Many thanks In advance.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

gurpreetaus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need urgent help on PCC.
> 
> ...


Well, if you have any bank account then update the current address first then go for passbook with your photo attached and then print 1 year records in that passbook. That will work as address proof.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

pras07 said:


> Well, if you have any bank account then update the current address first then go for passbook with your photo attached and then print 1 year records in that passbook. That will work as address proof.


Thanks Paras for your reply. Need couple of questions.

1) I have an ICICI bank account and State Bank of Patiala account where my passport address has mentioned. any one of the bank will work ?
2) go for a passbook means do I ask them to issue new passbook?
3) print 1 year records -> means all would be my old transactions right for past one year?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

gurpreetaus said:


> Thanks Paras for your reply. Need couple of questions.
> 
> 1) I have an ICICI bank account and State Bank of Patiala account where my passport address has mentioned. any one of the bank will work ?
> 2) go for a passbook means do I ask them to issue new passbook?
> ...


Yes, you can go to ICICI bank and ask them to issue a passbook with your present address with PHOTO (i repeat with PHOTO) and then ask them to print records from 1st Jan, 2015 till today. This will work.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

pras07 said:


> Yes, you can go to ICICI bank and ask them to issue a passbook with your present address with PHOTO (i repeat with PHOTO) and then ask them to print records from 1st Jan, 2015 till today. This will work.


Got it. Thank you so much for your quick help.
Thanks once again.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

gurpreetaus said:


> Got it. Thank you so much for your quick help.
> Thanks once again.


Hi,

I went to ICICI Bank and asked them to change my address to current address and I asked same to change in the Passbook, as I don't have the old passbook with me and requested to issue new passbook, but they said It would be issue by your Base Branch (In My case my native place address)
So what they suggested me to get new passbook with updated address after changing the base branch (My native place branch to current address branch ), then they will issue new cheque book and pass book.

So I just want to ask wil be there any concern if they issue me new pass book with my current address?

Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

gurpreetaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went to ICICI Bank and asked them to change my address to current address and I asked same to change in the Passbook, as I don't have the old passbook with me and requested to issue new passbook, but they said It would be issue by your Base Branch (In My case my native place address)
> So what they suggested me to get new passbook with updated address after changing the base branch (My native place branch to current address branch ), then they will issue new cheque book and pass book.
> ...


There is no issue on getting a new passbook with the new address. Just show this new passbook only to Passport people.

You can update your address online if you have net banking and then go to branch asking them only passbook and tell them you cannot go to base branch just for passbook. Tell them all banks are issuing irrespective of your base branch.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

pras07 said:


> There is no issue on getting a new passbook with the new address. Just show this new passbook only to Passport people.
> 
> You can update your address online if you have net banking and then go to branch asking them only passbook and tell them you cannot go to base branch just for passbook. Tell them all banks are issuing irrespective of your base branch.


ok.Thanks....


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I meant SA as in Systems Analyst here... Did you mean that NSW is not sending invites for Systems Analysts? Please confirm.


SA mean south australia.


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

djdoller said:


> SA mean south australia.


Hi,

Is NSW sending invites for Systems Analyst 261112, please advise?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

After invitation I have uploaded certified copies of my educational docs which have been notarised in June last year and I guess notary is valid for only 3 months..could this be the reason for delay in my approval?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi, Is NSW sending invites for Systems Analyst 261112, please advise? Many thanks in advance


How many points do you have?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is NSW sending invites for Systems Analyst 261112, please advise?
> 
> Many thanks in advance


If u have higher points then your chances r very close but if low points then just wait is only the way.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> If u have higher points then your chances r very close but if low points then just wait is only the way.


But dont worry australia need a lot of IT eng. So just wait.


----------



## Crazy student (Nov 16, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> After invitation I have uploaded certified copies of my educational docs which have been notarised in June last year and I guess notary is valid for only 3 months..could this be the reason for delay in my approval?


Noone have got approval as external auditor of that lot and many accountant are waiting for approval from that lot. It was public holiday for few days dont worry. I dont think notary will expire after three months becasue English will not change in 3 months. The hard part is done you have got invited so just have some patience. Hopefully they will approve more in coming week. Prepare other documents in a meantime, book medical apply for police report and just relax.


----------



## mgdoc (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi everyone!
As I see, the line for NSW nomination is very long for some occupations.

My case
Skilled - Subclass - 190
Mechanical Engineer - 253512
Age 31, Nationality - Kazakhstan
Aug/2015 - EA Submitted
11/27/2015 - EA Positive
Approved Experience 5 y 7 mo
IELTS - min -6: L-7.5, R-9, W-6, S-7, Overall - 7.5
12/3/2015 - 190 EOI Submitted with 55+5 points.

My attemts to improve iELTS have not yet been successful (( That's why I'm waiting for the state nomination.
Still no message from NSW.
Is it true that nobody with 55 points and 2535 occupation code has not received invitation since Feb 2015?

Thanks


----------



## inquel112 (Mar 9, 2015)

^ I think same for pretty much almost all eng occupation with 55 points except civil guys who fairly recently got invited.


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

I would suggest engineering candidates with 55 points to try to increase their score by taking IELTS exam again or gaining more work experience and apply a few more years later. Just because you are eligible to apply with 55 points does not mean that you will get the invitation. There are too many IT and accountant applicants filling the majority of the places so the competition is very high. In addition, engineering occupations are not in demand so they are not going to send invitations to guys with 55 points other than civil engineers or some obscure engineering branches. When you look at the number of 55 pointer mechanical,chemical engineers and engineering technologists and many others waiting more than a year, it is obvious that they will never get invited. This is not about waiting or when you applied, system favors occupations in demand and high immigration points. One mech eng and one chem eng with 60 points (without SS) got invited recently and i think this is the lowest that NSW could go for those type of occupations. People need to understand that majority (not all) of engineering candidates with 55 points will never get the invitation under this system regardless of how long they have been waiting.


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

mehul23976 said:


> we are in the same boat waiting since feb 2015 for NSW invitation


Hi Mehul

Did you get invite?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Next update on skill select should be on 13th april. So untill that the next round will be held already. And then only we can get the whole result about the invitation. But one goid news i have geard from aussie that software guys r still in most demand by employers.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Next update on skill select should be on 13th april. So untill that the next round will be held already. And then only we can get the whole result about the invitation. But one goid news i have geard from aussie that software guys r still in most demand by employers.


Hi DjDollar,
The issue is that NSW is inviting at a snails pace. I am not sure how they are going to invite 4000 candidates. Is NSW compelled to fill those 4000 places before their financial year ends?


----------



## mgdoc (Jan 9, 2015)

merker said:


> I would suggest engineering candidates with 55 points to try to increase their score by taking IELTS exam again or gaining more work experience and apply a few more years later. Just because you are eligible to apply with 55 points does not mean that you will get the invitation. There are too many IT and accountant applicants filling the majority of the places so the competition is very high. In addition, engineering occupations are not in demand so they are not going to send invitations to guys with 55 points other than civil engineers or some obscure engineering branches. When you look at the number of 55 pointer mechanical,chemical engineers and engineering technologists and many others waiting more than a year, it is obvious that they will never get invited. This is not about waiting or when you applied, system favors occupations in demand and high immigration points. One mech eng and one chem eng with 60 points (without SS) got invited recently and i think this is the lowest that NSW could go for those type of occupations. People need to understand that majority (not all) of engineering candidates with 55 points will never get the invitation under this system regardless of how long they have been waiting.


Rings true.
I'm struggling to get better IELTS.
It's better to reach 65 points and apply for 189.)


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

mgdoc said:


> Rings true.
> I'm struggling to get better IELTS.
> It's better to reach 65 points and apply for 189.)


You might want to check PTE instead of IELTS. I've seen people scoring better in this test.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi DjDollar,
> The issue is that NSW is inviting at a snails pace. I am not sure how they are going to invite 4000 candidates. Is NSW compelled to fill those 4000 places before their financial year ends?


100% they will invite all the 4000 because its the rule of nsw. And thats y i m all time curious to know about skill select result. So still according to the feb month there r 1991 places r fulled. So another 500 more i guess in march. So still 1500 people will be invite by nsw untill may end. 
Lets see what will happen untill this month end.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

mgdoc said:


> Hi everyone!
> As I see, the line for NSW nomination is very long for some occupations.
> 
> My case
> ...


Why dont you try with PTE?


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> 100% they will invite all the 4000 because its the rule of nsw. And thats y i m all time curious to know about skill select result. So still according to the feb month there r 1991 places r fulled. So another 500 more i guess in march. So still 1500 people will be invite by nsw untill may end.
> Lets see what will happen untill this month end.


Dear Djdoller 

Whats ur occupation and points breakdown ?


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

I just gained 5 more points and reach 60 now, hope to receive NSW invites soon


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

They are not going at slow pace guys.They are super fast.They are nominating 500 to 600 nominations every month and for that they need to invite at least 800 invitations.Means they are sending 150 to 200 invitations every week.Its just they are not sending expat forums engineers and also not sending to 55 pointers.So dont expect big explosion of invitations as it will be fill up by july with this pace only.

Thanks


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Been 3 weeks with no invitation yeah?


----------



## Vtalev (Feb 23, 2016)

Can someone tell me what happens when your ACT assessment expires. We have to apply for new one or?? Plus if you graduate and you don't have experience, you haven't worked in that field how is going to be assessed again. Thanks in advance


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

jdesai said:


> They are not going at slow pace guys.They are super fast.They are nominating 500 to 600 nominations every month and for that they need to invite at least 800 invitations.Means they are sending 150 to 200 invitations every week.Its just they are not sending expat forums engineers and also not sending to 55 pointers.So dont expect big explosion of invitations as it will be fill up by july with this pace only.
> 
> Thanks


Yup, "quick and dirty" analysis of the numbers says that they are heavily inviting (see the plot), it's just we are biased because we are mostly only 190 applicants....


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

No one can predict what and when NSW will send their invites. There are no statistics from them, so only think we can do is wait, I know some people finally get one after a year of waiting


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey guys, I lodged my 190 NSW nominated EOI on 1st of April under ANZSCO code 221112 - Management Accountant with 70 points. How long does the state take to send out an invite? 
Anyone?

Also, do I need to get any documents done by the time I get an invite for saving time further?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

BAT7722 said:


> Hey guys, I lodged my 190 NSW nominated EOI on 1st of April under ANZSCO code 221112 - Management Accountant with 70 points. How long does the state take to send out an invite?
> Anyone?
> 
> Also, do I need to get any documents done by the time I get an invite for saving time further?


U have good points to get the invite soon. Having said that sure how soon u can get the invite as its based on anzesco totally. 

Meanwhile u can get ur pcc done and be ready post the invite you get ur Medicals done. 

Sent from OnePlus via Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Dear Djdoller
> 
> Whats ur occupation and points breakdown ?


2613.. with 55 +5. 190 nsw 7 eng. 1.5 yrs exp.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

55 pointers engineering occupation applicants - you will receive invitations after 17th April 2016. Prepare your documents to submit your applications.


----------



## wilfredlams (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi guys,
I have been invited to apply for NSW 190 with 261312 on the 18th March and applied on the 23th March, anyone have any ideas how long does it take recently? Are there any chances that I will be approved before 17 April as my visa expires that day, thanks.

In case you ask, my point score is 60+5, PTE 65+ and EOI date was 12th March.


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

wilfredlams said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been invited to apply for NSW 190 with 261312 on the 18th March and applied on the 23th March, anyone have any ideas how long does it take recently? Are there any chances that I will be approved before 17 April as my visa expires that day, thanks.
> 
> In case you ask, my point score is 60+5, PTE 65+ and EOI date was 12th March.


congrats


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

tirik.ijrad said:


> 55 pointers engineering occupation applicants - you will receive invitations after 17th April 2016. Prepare your documents to submit your applications.




Hi, where do you get this information? Thanks!


----------



## inquel112 (Mar 9, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> 55 pointers engineering occupation applicants - you will receive invitations after 17th April 2016. Prepare your documents to submit your applications.


Thanks for cheering up the whole lot of us


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I received Invite Letter from VIC under 190 category on 29Jan2016, after which I submitted the medicals by 15Feb2016. 
On 7Mar2016, I was asked to submit UK PCC, which was submitted on 23Mar2016.
Since then I am waiting for Visa Grant Letter to be issued , and there is no update on application status. Just want to check if anyone can share their experience or have any idea on how much more time it can take ?


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> 55 pointers engineering occupation applicants - you will receive invitations after 17th April 2016. Prepare your documents to submit your applications.


Oh, c'mon man, don't give false hope to people, please explain why mid of April (I can guess from your previous posts)


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

wilfredlams said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been invited to apply for NSW 190 with 261312 on the 18th March and applied on the 23th March, anyone have any ideas how long does it take recently? Are there any chances that I will be approved before 17 April as my visa expires that day, thanks.
> 
> In case you ask, my point score is 60+5, PTE 65+ and EOI date was 12th March.


Hi wilfredlams,

I have also applied my EOI on 14th march for NSW with 261313 and 60+5 points, But , didn't get any invite as yet.. ..Can you please let me know the steps you have followed. may be I am missing something


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Subscribing..*

Hi Guys,

Been following the forum from quite some time... Thanks for all the updates...
Between... I am taking PTE-A again on 09th April. Hope to score 79+ in all and gain that extra 10 most precious points... and upgrade to a 70 pointer... :fingerscrossed:
In my last attempt I missed it narrowly... 

Gowtham Byregowda
Software Engineer - 261313
AGE - 25
QUALIFICATION - 15
EXPERIENCE - 10 will upgrade to 15 on 31st-Sep-2016 
ENG - 10
OVERALL - 60

IELTS - 2014 L-8,S-7.5,W-7,R-7.5
PTE - 2016 L-81,S-80,W-78,R-73 
30-Jan-2016 ACS Submitted
10-Feb-2016 ACS Approval
13-Feb-2016 EOI DoE , applied for 189
23-Mar-2016 Applied NSW - 60+5 points for 190 category
DIBP Invite for 189 - XX-XX-2016 :fingerscrossed:
NSW State ITA - XX-XX-2016 :fingerscrossed:
VISA Lodged 189/190 - XX-XX-2016 :noidea:
Medical - XX-XX-2016 :noidea:
IND PCC - XX-XX-2016 :noidea:
Grant - XX-XX-2016 :noidea:
IED - XX-XX-2016 :noidea:


----------



## Crazy student (Nov 16, 2015)

wilfredlams said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been invited to apply for NSW 190 with 261312 on the 18th March and applied on the 23th March, anyone have any ideas how long does it take recently? Are there any chances that I will be approved before 17 April as my visa expires that day, thanks.
> 
> In case you ask, my point score is 60+5, PTE 65+ and EOI date was 12th March.


You can mail nsw to expedite your approval. If your visa expering or loosing point because of age you can ask for it. Search through the forum people have requested it before and got approval on time. Hope this helps.


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

tirik.ijrad said:


> 55 pointers engineering occupation applicants - you will receive invitations after 17th April 2016. Prepare your documents to submit your applications.


What is your reasoning behind this exactly ? Facts and invitation trend so far contradict with this statement. There is no point of giving false hope to people unless you have official information which I highly doubt.


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

*2613xx*

is there any invite from NSW for 2613XX recently ?


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

As i was scrolling through NSW 489 Skilled Occupation sheet, there is no requirement of 2633XX (Telecommunication Engineer / Network Engineer) then its very hard to say we keep alive our hopes for NSW 190 invitation as u can have rough idea that if Skilled Regional Nomination (489) has no need then why we anxiously waiting for Skilled Nomination (190) though its requirement is there but we must keep in mind that its derived from Region.


----------



## wilfredlams (Sep 11, 2015)

Crazy student said:


> You can mail nsw to expedite your approval. If your visa expering or loosing point because of age you can ask for it. Search through the forum people have requested it before and got approval on time. Hope this helps.


Hi,
I did email NSW, but they said I need to be working in NSW as well to expedite my application, so I am not sure how long it would like because I am not eligible.

Cheers.


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

Dear friends,

Please help me with the below queries while updating my EOI.

1) Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?

I am looking for NSW SS. I understand that this will not affect the eligibility (as explained in the form) but will it increase the chances of the invitation or will it restrict me to a particular remote area ?? There must be some logical reason for asking this question to the client. Let's say if I put YES and get selected can my 190 visa will have the details of the locations I can work in ?
PS: I have already searched this query in this forum. Though i found few answers but they were not convincing enough.

2) Out of curiosity I again want to re confirm that in employment history I have to add all the employers and have to mark "YES" for related employment only as mentioned by ACS. I am asking this as ACS has deducted 6 years from my overall IT experience (because of my education is from non computers). Post November 2013 of IT experience is considered relevant by ACS. So post November employment is marked "YES" as related to nominated occupation and before that it will be "NO". Please correct me if my understanding is different.


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi All,

Submitted my EOI on 08/03/16 (Almost a months ago) for visa 190 NSW (Accountant General) Still no contact and waiting with hopes. What do you think guys?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

dapang0112 said:


> Hi, where do you get this information? Thanks!





inquel112 said:


> Thanks for cheering up the whole lot of us





bocko said:


> Oh, c'mon man, don't give false hope to people, please explain why mid of April (I can guess from your previous posts)





merker said:


> What is your reasoning behind this exactly ? Facts and invitation trend so far contradict with this statement. There is no point of giving false hope to people unless you have official information which I highly doubt.


The reason is "I am in queue to get NSW SS". I will loose 10 points of age on 17th April and slip to 45 points. So will not remain further in queue. The road will be clear for you guys. 
I am sure this will happen. And I am very well here to cross check the same in future. Please do share your invitations for me at least.


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> The reason is "I am in queue to get NSW SS". I will loose 10 points of age on 17th April and slip to 45 points. So will not remain further in queue. The road will be clear for you guys.
> I am sure this will happen. And I am very well here to cross check the same in future. Please do share your invitations for me at least.


Just because you will exit the queue does not mean it will make way for other 55 pointers on the 17th APRIL.. Mate, this is surely not expected, One should post and reply to info seekers only when they can support the information with the FACTS and FIGURES.

Going forward, do not give false Information, *PROBABILITY != REALITY*


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

tirik.ijrad said:


> The reason is "I am in queue to get NSW SS". I will loose 10 points of age on 17th April and slip to 45 points. So will not remain further in queue. The road will be clear for you guys.
> I am sure this will happen. And I am very well here to cross check the same in future. Please do share your invitations for me at least.


Posters like this who write ridiculous stuff as if even they want to make fun of others really deserve to be banned. Stop writing BS, you don't have any information and invitation trend has nothing to do with a single individual's situation.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

bocko said:


> Yup, "quick and dirty" analysis of the numbers says that they are heavily inviting (see the plot), it's just we are biased because we are mostly only 190 applicants....


I am just talking about 2613 and from myimmitracker, I see people with 65 points are still waiting for 190 and from 9th March 189 report, we have last date of effect 5th March. I think lot of those guys are going to be in invited under 189 and don't think anyone will chose 190 over 189 which should pave way for 60 and 55 contenders.

Please chime in your opinions.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

ni****gandhi said:


> Just because you will exit the queue does not mean it will make way for other 55 pointers on the 17th APRIL.. Mate, this is surely not expected, One should post and reply to info seekers only when they can support the information with the FACTS and FIGURES.
> 
> Going forward, do not give false Information, PROBABILITY != REALITY





merker said:


> Posters like this who write ridiculous stuff as if even they want to make fun of others really deserve to be banned. Stop writing BS, you don't have any information and invitation trend has nothing to do with a single individual's situation.


Keep visiting this forum and yes please post your invitations...
Future holds many twists and turns. You and me never know what will happen when.


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Admin...a friend is not able to post here says "You are not an experienced expat" his ID is ashish_m19 Please check....


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

ni****gandhi said:


> Just because you will exit the queue does not mean it will make way for other 55 pointers on the 17th APRIL.. Mate, this is surely not expected, One should post and reply to info seekers only when they can support the information with the FACTS and FIGURES.
> 
> Going forward, do not give false Information, *PROBABILITY != REALITY*


Hi 

For 263111 with 55+5 NSWhow many chances how long it will take

Note English 6 Zero marks


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

whats the latest news about 55 pointers?


----------



## mgdoc (Jan 9, 2015)

You are so so so optimistic.
Thank you for this.))))

And thank you guys who advised PTE instead IELTS - will think.)


----------



## mgdoc (Jan 9, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> 55 pointers engineering occupation applicants - you will receive invitations after 17th April 2016. Prepare your documents to submit your applications.


You are so so so optimistic.
Thank you for this.))))

And thank you guys who advised PTE instead IELTS - will think.)


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Skill select updates their figures 2667 filled so far by NSW under 190 till March end.Now in 4 months they have to filled remaining 1500.Be patient and share the good news.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Skill select updates their figures 2667 filled so far by NSW under 190 till March end.Now in 4 months they have to filled remaining 1500.Be patient and share the good news. Thanks.


Well, as for a few anzscos ceiling is about to be reached - they would have plenty of higher pointers to select from in the last few months.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Well, as for a few anzscos ceiling is about to be reached - they would have plenty of higher pointers to select from in the last few months.


Hello Andryx,

My occupation ceiling 2339 has been 100% filled .
I am waiting for my 190 NSW invitation with 55 points since 13/10/15.

What r the chances now?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello Andryx,
> 
> My occupation ceiling 2339 has been 100% filled .
> I am waiting for my 190 NSW invitation with 55 points since 13/10/15.
> ...


Visa 190 invitation is not affected when the occupation ceiling for visa 189 is reached. However, as visa 189 is not available for people with 2339 occupation (with 60 points and above), they will apply and queue for visa 190 as well. Those in the queue with 55 points will have a lesser chance to be invited then.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

kaazme said:


> whats the latest news about 55 pointers?


Hey Kaazme

I see you have lodged an EOI at no work experience. Can you pls tell how do you go through your Engineering skills assessment at nil work experience? 

One of my friends faces similar case, and he was confused as to how he will be demonstrating the Engineers Australia requirements.. can you pls help me with skills assessment filing..


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> Visa 190 invitation is not affected when the occupation ceiling for visa 189 is reached. However, as visa 189 is not available for people with 2339 occupation (with 60 points and above), they will apply and queue for visa 190 as well. Those in the queue with 55 points will have a lesser chance to be invited then.


If ceiling is reached then 55 pointers have to suffer i told before. So may be if occupation will remain same in sol then have to wait for next year.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey guys what's the normal minimum and maximum time these days to receive an invite from NSW for 70 pointers in all?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

*hi*



BAT7722 said:


> Hey guys what's the normal minimum and maximum time these days to receive an invite from NSW for 70 pointers in all?


Time is not matter to invite. Your occupation is imp.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Time is not matter to invite. Your occupation is imp.


Hey! Any ideas about Management Accountant ANZSCO code 221112? I haven't seen much people here opting for this code. What do you suggest?


----------



## r14975 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi Expats

Anzsco code:- 261313
EOI lodged:- Sep, 2015
Points:-
Age:- 30
Qualification:-15
English:-10
Exp:-0
Waiting for Invite from NSW since then.. but no INVITE

However, I would be gaining 5 points of experience in July.

I am working in same designation and same company and performing same roles and responsibilities. 

Do I need to go for ACS again or is there any provision to claim points while lodging Visa application??

Please guide


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> Visa 190 invitation is not affected when the occupation ceiling for visa 189 is reached..


How sure you're about that? By that logic they can just just invite 1500 accountants with 65+ points (there is probably even more in the queue) ...

Btw, new results for the March are published, 676 gone ~1300 to go...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bocko said:


> How sure you're about that? By that logic they can just just invite 1500 accountants with 65+ points (there is probably even more in the queue) ... Btw, new results for the March are published, 676 gone ~1300 to go...


Sc190 is independent of ceiling for sc189.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Sc190 is independent of ceiling for sc189.


while you in the office , do you think this published number (627) is the number before or after checking?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bocko said:


> while you in the office , do you think this published number (627) is the number before or after checking?


Hehe) what do you mean by checking?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

676 applicant were invited by nsw in last month but very less from expat. So 90% of people r getting invited out of expat means 1333 left, for another 2 month will be very critical for 55 pointers. If untill the end of this month no any single 55 pointer will invite then next year will be more hard to get invited. Coz back log for 60 and 65 pointers will be higher than now. So be aware guys. Prey for invite untill this last month is hope otherwise since this new system is under process no lower pointers will invite in future from next year.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Hehe) what do you mean by checking?


Ok, is the number of 676 now in the process of checking by NSW or they've been handed over to DIBP now?


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Hii guys my nsw invitation has been approved..plz tell me abt the docs which I need to have with me in order to apply for visa??or can i pay upfront and upload docs later on?? Can the link be assessed multiple no of times?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

bocko said:


> Ok, is the number of 676 now in the process of checking by NSW or they've been handed over to DIBP now?


Total no of people invited by nsw is 2667. So 676 has been invited already.
Very less chances for 55 pointers. I have heard the news about account guys that there are 6 to 8000 applicant from 2014 to till date. So its a big compitition in pro rata trades. So only 65 pointers will have more chances since now. If someone have 2 yrs experience after acs then last chance for 489 coz 489 quota is very less according to 190.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Total no of people invited by nsw is 2667. So 676 has been invited already.
> Very less chances for 55 pointers. I have heard the news about account guys that there are 6 to 8000 applicant from 2014 to till date. So its a big compitition in pro rata trades. So only 65 pointers will have more chances since now. If someone have 2 yrs experience after acs then last chance for 489 coz 489 quota is very less according to 190.


What about Engg Tech 55 pointers ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> What about Engg Tech 55 pointers ?


It might be fulled this year.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> It might be fulled this year.


So u mean to say that 55 poniters Engg Tech ll not be invited ? Or there is still a hope seeing current update and situation ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> So u mean to say that 55 poniters Engg Tech ll not be invited ? Or there is still a hope seeing current update and situation ?


I told that this is last month if atleast one 55 pointer will invite then there is chance over there other wise need to findout other option.489 or 457.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> I told that this is last month if atleast one 55 pointer will invite then there is chance over there other wise need to findout other option.489 or 457.


Anyhow lets just hope for the best for 55 pointers like me.
I ll pray for all of 55 pointers who are anxiously waiting for 190 

489 is also not available for Engg Technologist.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bocko said:


> Ok, is the number of 676 now in the process of checking by NSW or they've been handed over to DIBP now?


My guess they have been issued invite by nsw but not the number of those who actually applied.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> My guess they have been issued invite by nsw but not the number of those who actually applied.


Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2015/16*total activity

The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments from 1 July 2015*to the end of*March 2016 is shown in the following table:

​Visa subclassACTNSWNTQldSATas.Vic.WATotalSkilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

311

2667

98

301

1661


So invitation is other then nomination, so its clearly cited that no of migrants who nominated by nsw , means 2667 has been nominated and there after few more has been invited by nsw. So the totel should be more than 2667. 
Am i right andrex?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2015/16*total activity
> 
> The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments from 1 July 2015*to the end of*March 2016 is shown in the following table:
> 
> ...



Hi,djdollar how can you say lower pointer will not get invite by next financial year with new system ?
Any official news ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Nominations by State and Territory Governments &#150; 2015/16*total activity The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments from 1 July 2015*to the end of*March 2016 is shown in the following table: ​Visa subclassACTNSWNTQldSATas.Vic.WATotalSkilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa 311 2667 98 301 1661 So invitation is other then nomination, so its clearly cited that no of migrants who nominated by nsw , means 2667 has been nominated and there after few more has been invited by nsw. So the totel should be more than 2667. Am i right andrex?


I am sorry i am a bit slow today, i am not entirely sure i am getting what you mean.

I think the actual number will actually be lower - as not would apply as they would get sc189.


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I am sorry i am a bit slow today, i am not entirely sure i am getting what you mean.
> 
> I think the actual number will actually be lower - as not would apply as they would get sc189.


The point here is that skill select must be giving the no of approvals/190 nominations by nsw till march. The no of invitations will be even more as for e.g some one invited by nsw on say March 15 would not have got the approval as yet and does not count in the number given by skill select. 

On the other hand you have a valid point too that some people given nomination approval/190 invite by nsw would not have applied for the visa.



Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> The point here is that skill select must be giving the no of approvals/190 nominations by nsw till march. The no of invitations will be even more as for e.g some one invited by nsw on say March 15 would not have got the approval as yet and does not count in the number given by skill select. On the other hand you have a valid point too that some people given nomination approval/190 invite by nsw would not have applied for the visa. Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


As per me they give update at thime of issuing an invite as approval rate is near 100%


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> As per me they give update at thime of issuing an invite as approval rate is near 100%


hi, andreyx108b,

As per djdollar ,how it is not possible to lower pointer at next financial year with new system ?
is there any official news declare ?
thanks,


----------



## clpr2015 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi everyone, I am new here and this is my very first post. I lodged my EOI with the date of effect displayed as 27th March 2016 for the NSW SS. Here are my relevant details:

Occupation nominated: 271311 - Solicitor
English: Proficient
Australian Study requirement: met
Total of 55 points exclusive of NSW SS extra 5 points.


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello guys,

what's the quota cap for NSW SS 190 visa for the current financial year? I mean how many invites will NSW need to issue to max out their 190 invites for the year?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Hi,djdollar how can you say lower pointer will not get invite by next financial year with new system ?
> Any official news ?


Not the official news by immigration but news from mara agents. They sited on their website that a lot of people r appling in account, software eng. Engineering tech., civil , electrical, mechanical, electronics, auditors, nurse, ict network, dental and other trades about 40. So next year as far as the will change few rules and the points system according to the need of labour market. So because of tight compitition immigration will be more strict and so the no of rejection ratio has been increased since couple of years. Another reason they had to implement the eoi system by higher no get invite first from last february 2015 because the no applicant has been increased. 
Earlier they gave the chance to all applicant by first come first invite. But when the system was in term from february 2015 that tine only 55 pointers were higher according to last years data from 189 invite chart as every round they show us. So the reason of 55 pointers has been invited in a lot is not other than that but only the less compitition in eoi. Now the points were reached at 65 in most occupations. Other thing as we all think that most 55 pointers invited during april to may. Because the system was just introduced by feb. 2015. Thats y the person who applied for eoi on 1st may 2015 he got invite on 13th nay 2015.with 55 points. But since then immigration and nsw try to delay the invite process as they can get more higher pointers in their cart. So since then not more than 50 to 70 no of 55 pointers invited in other trades aswell. And still there is a huge back log of 60 and 65 pointers since last january 2016 which is not cleared by nsw in sc190.
So only the prey is hope if immi. Will remove few of the trades from sol then the situation will become more criticsl as it was in 2006-2007.
So in any visa subclass we get opportunity with only 55 points we mustvtry first rrather only look at 190.
Cheers.


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Nsw ss ita*

Hi Guys,
Below are my details. I have submitted EOI for 190/NSW on 23rd Mar, 2016 with 60 + 5 (SS) points. Any idea when can I expect an ITA from NSW?

Gowtham Byregowda
Software Engineer - 261313
AGE - 25
QUALIFICATION - 15
EXPERIENCE - 10 (will upgrade to 15 on 31st-Sep-2016)
ENG - 10
OVERALL - 60

IELTS - 2014 L-8,S-7.5,W-7,R-7.5
PTE - 2016 L-81,S-80,W-78,R-73 
30-Jan-2016 ACS Submitted
10-Feb-2016 ACS Approval
13-Feb-2016 EOI DoE , applied for 189
23-Mar-2016 Applied NSW - 60+5 points for 190 category
DIBP Invite for 189 - XX-XX-2016 
NSW State ITA - XX-XX-2016 
VISA Lodged 189/190 - XX-XX-2016 
Medical - XX-XX-2016 
IND PCC - XX-XX-2016 
Grant - XX-XX-2016 
IED - XX-XX-2016


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

*hi*



hasn01 said:


> The point here is that skill select must be giving the no of approvals/190 nominations by nsw till march. The no of invitations will be even more as for e.g some one invited by nsw on say March 15 would not have got the approval as yet and does not count in the number given by skill select.
> 
> On the other hand you have a valid point too that some people given nomination approval/190 invite by nsw would not have applied for the visa.
> 
> ...


Correct


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

r14975 said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> Anzsco code:- 261313
> EOI lodged:- Sep, 2015
> ...


Not required to go to ACS again. Once you finish your tenuity you can login to skillselect and the download pdf which talks about points break. i.e July 1st lets say you are entitled to get those additional 5 points then the eoi automatically is changed and then you can apply for 190 visa as well on same EOI or you can create a new one.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Not the official news by immigration but news from mara agents. They sited on their website that a lot of people r appling in account, software eng. Engineering tech., civil , electrical, mechanical, electronics, auditors, nurse, ict network, dental and other trades about 40. So next year as far as the will change few rules and the points system according to the need of labour market. So because of tight compitition immigration will be more strict and so the no of rejection ratio has been increased since couple of years. Another reason they had to implement the eoi system by higher no get invite first from last february 2015 because the no applicant has been increased.
> Earlier they gave the chance to all applicant by first come first invite. But when the system was in term from february 2015 that tine only 55 pointers were higher according to last years data from 189 invite chart as every round they show us. So the reason of 55 pointers has been invited in a lot is not other than that but only the less compitition in eoi. Now the points were reached at 65 in most occupations. Other thing as we all think that most 55 pointers invited during april to may. Because the system was just introduced by feb. 2015. Thats y the person who applied for eoi on 1st may 2015 he got invite on 13th nay 2015.with 55 points. But since then immigration and nsw try to delay the invite process as they can get more higher pointers in their cart. So since then not more than 50 to 70 no of 55 pointers invited in other trades aswell. And still there is a huge back log of 60 and 65 pointers since last january 2016 which is not cleared by nsw in sc190.
> So only the prey is hope if immi. Will remove few of the trades from sol then the situation will become more criticsl as it was in 2006-2007.
> So in any visa subclass we get opportunity with only 55 points we mustvtry first rrather only look at 190.
> Cheers.


means passing point for 189 remain same,they will increase or decrease point of age and experience ,education,isnt it


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> means passing point for 189 remain same,they will increase or decrease point of age and experience ,education,isnt it


Yes your understanding is perfect. They might do it after july. So we just focus on this month end only. Coz its the last hope to get invite anyhow. Other wise the criteria and compitition will be tough next year.
Whats your occupation and points?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Yes your understanding is perfect. They might do it after july. So we just focus on this month end only. Coz its the last hope to get invite anyhow. Other wise the criteria and compitition will be tough next year.
> Whats your occupation and points?


currently 55 point with competent English ,
after end of April this month it will be reached 60,
Not logged EOI yet ,
occupation 263111,
tell me chances for NSW 60+5 point ?
for 189 60 at end of april,,
tell me chances ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> currently 55 point with competent English ,
> after end of April this month it will be reached 60,
> Not logged EOI yet ,
> occupation 263111,
> ...


On what bases u will get 5 more points?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

djdoller said:


> On what bases u will get 5 more points?


experience,
What are the chances ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> experience,
> What are the chances ?



Still 250 needs to invite in your occupation in sc189.so this is last month to get invite if they invite 20 people or more. Other wise u have chances for 190 untill june. So lucky u r.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Still 250 needs to invite in your occupation in sc189.so this is last month to get invite if they invite 20 people or more. Other wise u have chances for 190 untill june. So lucky u r.


for 190 NSW 60+5 ,
what about chances ?
263111


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

In may 16 my points will also increase by 5 for exp.
Presently I m on 55 Engg technologist,but occu ceiling has been filled 100% today.
What about me djdollar?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> In may 16 my points will also increase by 5 for exp.
> Presently I m on 55 Engg technologist,but occu ceiling has been filled 100% today.
> What about me djdollar?


U r lucky too. U also gave chances in nsw 190 too.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Anyhow lets just hope for the best for 55 pointers like me.
> I ll pray for all of 55 pointers who are anxiously waiting for 190
> 
> 489 is also not available for Engg Technologist.


Hi DjDollar,
So 23rd March results are out and 516 places pending for 261313. I think there will be three more rounds and we need to pray they will suck up max 60 pointers so that NSW has to invite 55 pointers. I think people with 2613 should not lose hope until mid May.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi DjDollar,
> So 23rd March results are out and 516 places pending for 261313. I think there will be three more rounds and we need to pray they will suck up max 60 pointers so that NSW has to invite 55 pointers. I think people with 2613 should not lose hope until mid May.


Yes perfect. We must not loose hope untill mid may. Lets prey for that coz this is totally depend on luck bro.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Can anyone help me with NSW resume ? I could not find out any sample resume ? I have applied as software developer(261312). Please it is urgent. I have to upload the documents.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Can anyone help me with NSW resume ? I could not find out any sample resume ? I have applied as software developer(261312). Please it is urgent. I have to upload the documents.


There is no specific resume format for NSW. You can just upload your regular resume(Indian format). 

Just make sure, resume is updated and accurate to the information you provided in EOI.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

offto said:


> Hello Folks,
> Newbie in the forum here..Firstly, I thank all the members for their contribution..
> I wish to mention here that I am one of the aspirants of invitation for PR too..
> I am currently riding on 65 points (60+5) under subclass 190, occ - 261111, and have been waiting to hear back from NSW for past 5 months but havent just had my day yet..
> ...


I guess no one can give you a firm answer on when you can expect an invite. I know that the waiting game is very difficult. I have been waiting for close to 3 years before I get an invite from NSW. So i guess just keep the positive mind set and really hope for the good news from NSW


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Can anyone help me with NSW resume ? I could not find out any sample resume ? I have applied as software developer(261312). Please it is urgent. I have to upload the documents.


Its a standard resume, in chronological order


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

Its been a while, we have seen any Invitations from NSW on this thread.. I seriously hope they send invitations atleast in April. Any one aware of NSW Invitations since last week of march?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ReloAUS said:


> Its been a while, we have seen any Invitations from NSW on this thread.. I seriously hope they send invitations atleast in April. Any one aware of NSW Invitations since last week of march?


I think people r getting invites but not the forum guys since last month.


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

bharathi039 said:


> There is no specific resume format for NSW. You can just upload your regular resume(Indian format).
> 
> Just make sure, resume is updated and accurate to the information you provided in EOI.


When and where do we have to post a resume to NSW? Is it after the invite? I have checked their website thoroughly and dint find any mention of submitting a resume to the state. I had just initiated an EOI, and waiting for the invitation, nothing else is specified in the steps they have provided...am I missing something here?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Once you get invite you need to upload resume for state nomination process.



nvanm100 said:


> When and where do we have to post a resume to NSW? Is it after the invite? I have checked their website thoroughly and dint find any mention of submitting a resume to the state. I had just initiated an EOI, and waiting for the invitation, nothing else is specified in the steps they have provided...am I missing something here?


----------



## grajakumarit (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello Friends,

I have 55 points with 6 in PTE. I would like to get state sponsor from NSW.

Applied in "SkillSelect" marking as 190 - NSW. Do i need to register anywhere else to get the sponsorship or just registering in skill select is fine ?

Request your guidance on this...

ACS - "Software Engineer" | 55 points | 6 in PTE


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

djdoller said:


> I think people r getting invites but not the forum guys since last month.


Eagerly waiting for an invite, and slowly started losing my appetite. Till now no luck with NSW or VIC, and now even 189 chances are bleak. 
I know the waiting is long...and to handle the pressure I need to be a little strong.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

No need to register anywhere else. just wait for their invite.


grajakumarit said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have 55 points with 6 in PTE. I would like to get state sponsor from NSW.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

nvanm100 said:


> When and where do we have to post a resume to NSW? Is it after the invite? I have checked their website thoroughly and dint find any mention of submitting a resume to the state. I had just initiated an EOI, and waiting for the invitation, nothing else is specified in the steps they have provided...am I missing something here?


Yes, you are missing something Important. I would suggest you to please check this link for more information :

After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales

Hope this helps your


----------



## grajakumarit (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks much mate...


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi,

I was not able to follow this because of my frustration last year becausei was not able to get the invite.. 

Which is better skills to get now? Analyst Programmer or Developer Programmer?

My score was 55 with 6yrs experience and PTE 60+ 

Thanks

Roel


----------



## liverloverboy (Feb 26, 2015)

nvanm100 said:


> Eagerly waiting for an invite, and slowly started losing my appetite. Till now no luck with NSW or VIC, and now even 189 chances are bleak.
> I know the waiting is long...and to handle the pressure I need to be a little strong.



how come you have 65 in 189 and 75 in 190? 

Thanks


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Once you get invite you need to upload resume for state nomination process.


I was not aware of this criteria as my agent did not request for my latest CV. I got a positive outcome from NSW state application and has been invited by DIBP to submit my application which my agent is working on it at the moment


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Once you get invite you need to upload resume for state nomination process.


Yeah I thought so. By the way, congrats for your invite! Can you pl share your skill code, EOI DOE, and points and time it took for getting invited? I am expecting an invite soon and want to prepare for the next set of docs beforehand. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

liverloverboy said:


> how come you have 65 in 189 and 75 in 190?
> 
> Thanks


My skilled partner is in CSOL list. That's how


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

jtsl9 said:


> I was not aware of this criteria as my agent did not request for my latest CV. I got a positive outcome from NSW state application and has been invited by DIBP to submit my application which my agent is working on it at the moment


Don't worry, I m sure your agent is aware of the entire procedure and it could be the case that you might have already provided your resume in some form or he might ask you shortly. 
However, keeping abreast of the processes besides your agent is a good thing so check out how is he following the process.


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

2015yash said:


> Yes, you are missing something Important. I would suggest you to please check this link for more information :
> 
> After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales
> 
> Hope this helps your


Thanks yash that's an imp piece of info, but I havnt got my invite yet. 
I suppose this application is required to be completed within 14 days from the DOI...correct?


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

nvanm100 said:


> Don't worry, I m sure your agent is aware of the entire procedure and it could be the case that you might have already provided your resume in some form or he might ask you shortly.
> However, keeping abreast of the processes besides your agent is a good thing so check out how is he following the process.


Will do. I am constantly reading up on forum to keep abreast the whole migration process. All the best with your application


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

nvanm100 said:


> Thanks yash that's an imp piece of info, but I havnt got my invite yet.
> I suppose this application is required to be completed within 14 days from the DOI...correct?


Once you got an invite from the state (NSW/VIC), you would have to respond to the state invite within 14 days. After you have submitted your application with supporting documents, you would have to wait for an invite from DIBP before you are able to submit PR application. For this, you would have 60 days to respond.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

ok according to NSW website they need documents resume is also included in it.
However thanks for letting me that nomination can be done without it. Please let me know after NSW invite how long it took to get nomination ?



jtsl9 said:


> I was not aware of this criteria as my agent did not request for my latest CV. I got a positive outcome from NSW state application and has been invited by DIBP to submit my application which my agent is working on it at the moment


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> ok according to NSW website they need documents resume is also included in it.
> However thanks for letting me that nomination can be done without it. Please let me know after NSW invite how long it took to get nomination ?


Below is the timeline 

EOI revision: 25 Feb 2016 (Preferred state: change to ANY state)
NSW Invitation : 9 March 2016
NSW Application : 17 March 2016
DIBP Invitation : 22 March 2016


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

jtsl9 said:


> Below is the timeline
> 
> EOI revision: 25 Feb 2016 (Preferred state: change to ANY state)
> NSW Invitation : 9 March 2016
> ...


Hi jtsl,

You got result of state nomination in 5 days?
I see that u applied on 17th March and got positive result and DIBP invitation on 22nd March.
What is your occupation code and points?

Regards.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi jtsl,
> 
> You got result of state nomination in 5 days?
> I see that u applied on 17th March and got positive result and DIBP invitation on 22nd March.
> ...


Apply under Marketing Specialist and 70 points (inclusive 5 points SS)


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

jtsl9 said:


> Apply under Marketing Specialist and 70 points (inclusive 5 points SS)


Ok just wondering how many days will they take for s/w engineer.

Thanks.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

abhipunjabi said:


> Ok just wondering how many days will they take for s/w engineer.
> 
> Thanks.


Not sure, it can be as fast as couple of days or up to months as no one can predict it.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I need your expert advice regarding NSW nomination process. As my invite was expired few days ago. I requested them to resend the link so that I can pay and proceed further(as I did not have supporitng documents and credit card at that time). They sent me the link again however after payment I am unable to submit my docs etc. Please suggest me the best way as I have paid the amount 300 Aus Dollar. Do think if I request them then they will listen me.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Sc190 is independent of ceiling for sc189.


Hey Andrey

Any idea about people getting nominations for ANZSCO code 221112 - Management Accountant? I don't see much people here at all who have applied for this code.

Also, I just updated my EOI for Victoria to ANY state as Victoria does not take accountants (saw it late lol).


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BAT7722 said:


> Hey Andrey Any idea about people getting nominations for ANZSCO code 221112 - Management Accountant? I don't see much people here at all who have applied for this code. Also, I just updated my EOI for Victoria to ANY state as Victoria does not take accountants (saw it late lol).


Not many mate...  but but but - i think quite a few were invited at the beginning of fin. year... (As far as i remember). So maybe after July?!


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Not many mate...  but but but - i think quite a few were invited at the beginning of fin. year... (As far as i remember). So maybe after July?!


so that means you know people who have applied for this code but didn't get invited? is there any place i could track this from?

this scares me. maybe i should get my skills assessment done for some other code? *confused*


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

nvanm100 said:


> Thanks yash that's an imp piece of info, but I havnt got my invite yet.
> I suppose this application is required to be completed within 14 days from the DOI...correct?


Correct. The same is mentioned in the link as well.


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

*NSW Invite*

What are the chances of getting invite with the following criteria from NSW:

occupation code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
EOI Sumission date: September 30, 2015
Age - 30
Qualification - 15
English - 10 
work experience - 0 as of now (but from May 1st, I'd claim 5 more points)

By, May 1st, I'd be with 60 + 5(SS) points, Would it get invite soon with this ? Please, can someone let me know. Thanks !


----------



## dianenok (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, EOI with 75 points was placed on March,15 and we haven't heard from NSW yet. Sigh... Stream 2 occupation Travel Agency Manager (142116)


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi All,

Updated myimmitracker.com for both EOI-189 and EOI-190.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

dianenok said:


> Well, EOI with 75 points was placed on March,15 and we haven't heard from NSW yet. Sigh... Stream 2 occupation Travel Agency Manager (142116)


Two weeks is too early for stream 2 (unless you are super lucky). Is that 75 with or without state sponsorship? If you are on 75 yourself (without +5) you should check SA, they're looking for high points candidates...anyways good luck.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

Waiting for NSW tomorrow, as they normally send invites on Friday


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Any update from external auditors at 55+5 since July 2015??


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

189190aus said:


> Any update from external auditors at 55+5 since July 2015??


Waiting with 60+5 since sep 15 for ext auditor


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Waiting with 60+5 since sep 15 for ext auditor




Almost all the 65+5 external auditors were invited last month, so hopefully we are next


----------



## dianenok (Dec 22, 2015)

bocko said:


> Two weeks is too early for stream 2 (unless you are super lucky). Is that 75 with or without state sponsorship? If you are on 75 yourself (without +5) you should check SA, they're looking for high points candidates...anyways good luck.


We have 75 points total including SS. I know about SA but they invite people with 85 points including SS! Not an option for us...
Been 3 weeks for NSW so far, we just keep waiting


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> salmangillani said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting with 60+5 since sep 15 for ext auditor
> ...


Thanks aurora.a for giving some hope.. lets pray for the best.


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

hi mates,
I just got positive response from engineers Australia. I would like to submit my EOI for subclass 189 and 190 . but my query is, I have to submit two separate EOI or in one EOI have to mention two different visa type?
Thanks in advance.
regards


----------



## Sidz (Feb 24, 2016)

*Waiting with 60+5 ext auditor*



189190aus said:


> Any update from external auditors at 55+5 since July 2015??


Waiting since Jul for Ext auditor 60+5. Any possiblity in April or May?


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

Guys,

I got invitation today from NSW!
I have been waiting since September 2014. And finally got it by improving my point from 55 to 65 with PTE.

Thanks for all the help from you guys.

Hope good luck will be with you!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

haozidong said:


> Guys, I got invitation today from NSW! I have been waiting since September 2014. And finally got it by improving my point from 55 to 65 with PTE. Thanks for all the help from you guys. Hope good luck will be with you! Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Congrats! Please update the tracker!


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I am planning to apply for NSW 190 EOI in this week with 60+5 points for 261312.

Can anybody clarify my queries please:

1) How long it will take to get the Invitation from NSW based on the current trend. Does it has much waiting period like 189 as i was waiting for 189 Invitation since 3 months but have not received till now. Can i expect 190 NSW invite before in fiscal year ends i.e June 2016. 

2) Once i get the invitation, i heard that we need to pay the visa fees within 60 days. In worst case, if i wont accept the ionvitation as i would be waiting for 189 also,what happens to the invitation after 60 days,will it be expired?If expires, am i not eligible to apply for NSW again, can it be renewed?

Kindly help me answer my above queries. Thanks in Advance


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

congrats!

Sent from my SM-A5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

salmangillani said:


> aurora.a said:
> 
> 
> > salmangillani said:
> ...


I do pray this is true Aurora.a. 75 points and I am still waiting...


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

Neyogasgas said:


> salmangillani said:
> 
> 
> > aurora.a said:
> ...


What upsets me the most is a friend whom I hinted on the Australia Award Scholarship program just got invited. I had to deny myself the opportunity of enrolling because you're deemed illegible of the scholarship award if you have an EOI submitted on Skill Select. I am only hopeful ofan invite soon. Pretty frustrating I must say as your life is put on hold while waiting for this.


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

haozidong said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got invitation today from NSW!
> I have been waiting since September 2014. And finally got it by improving my point from 55 to 65 with PTE.
> ...


Congratsss

Can you please mention you occupation, as i have submitted EOI in March 2016 with 55+5 NSW for 263111, Nw and system engineer.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> What upsets me the most is a friend whom I hinted on the Australia Award Scholarship program just got invited. I had to deny myself the opportunity of enrolling because you're deemed illegible of the scholarship award if you have an EOI submitted on Skill Select. I am only hopeful ofan invite soon. Pretty frustrating I must say as your life is put on hold while waiting for this.




I've had to quit two jobs because of this visa thing, I know the feeling


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Was your friend external auditor as well? How many points did he have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

Any luck for Engineers? ..............


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I got NSW invite within 15 days of EOI submission.
If NSW selected you for invite. You will get invite email on your email address mentioned in EOI. You have 14 days to submit documents and payment(300 Aus dollar). After that they will check your documents and will nominate you on your EOI. You will ge EOI invitation then you have 60 days to pay the visa fee.





Eagle471 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am planning to apply for NSW 190 EOI in this week with 60+5 points for 261312.
> 
> ...


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

*Management Accountant - anyone?*

Hi guys

I have only lodged my EOI this Monday, but I can already feel the pressure building on me. Things seem difficult from the EOI stage. Especially for my code 221112 - Management Accountant.

Do we have any Management Accountants here who might have lodged EOIs and got state sponsorship?

Help please.


----------



## pio1410 (Mar 20, 2016)

*ICT Security*

hi folks,

im kind of confused. i received an invite from NSW, however, my occupation clearly stated in EOI is ICT Security and this occupation isn't listed anywhere on the latest NSW-Occupations-List-for-190.

should i just accept this and lodge an application or maybe clarify with them first?

hope, you can help me, maybe someone had similar situation,

thx,


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

pio1410 said:


> hi folks,
> 
> im kind of confused. i received an invite from NSW, however, my occupation clearly stated in EOI is ICT Security and this occupation isn't listed anywhere on the latest NSW-Occupations-List-for-190.
> 
> ...


When did you get this invitation ?

60 or 65 points ?


----------



## pio1410 (Mar 20, 2016)

today, 2016-04-07, i have 65 points in EOI, i submitted my EOI, three weeks ago, already got invite from WA but keep waiting with this , and awaiting ACT/VIC actually , which i've targeted as a primary location. i'm afraid NSW might be to pricy, all this


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

universalsardar said:


> Congratsss Can you please mention you occupation, as i have submitted EOI in March 2016 with 55+5 NSW for 263111, Nw and system engineer.


261313 with 65. Check my signature for details please.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

*NSW ITA recevied!!*

Hi Guys,

I just received an ITA from NSW!!! 
I have also applied for 189 with 60 points. I have my 2nd attempt PTE exam on saturday, 9th. I am fairly confident of scoring 79+ this time (I had missed it narrowly last month). I will wait for the results and then decide to accept the invitation from NSW or not.


----------



## giddygoat15 (Sep 22, 2015)

Got invite today morning..EOI applied for 190 with 60 points incl. NSW SS on 20March, updated to 65 points on 29March


----------



## clpr2015 (Apr 5, 2016)

Got invited by NSW today. EOI lodged on 27.03.2016

ANZSCO Code: 271311 - Solicitor
Age: 25
English: 10
Qualifications: 15
Australian study: 5
NSW SS: 5


----------



## shreearchie (Oct 22, 2015)

Can you please share your points breakdown along with the code under which you applied ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

clpr2015 said:


> Got invited by NSW today. EOI lodged on 27.03.2016 ANZSCO Code: 271311 - Solicitor Age: 25 English: 10 Qualifications: 15 Australian study: 5 NSW SS: 5


Congrats!! Please update myimmitracker )


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

haozidong said:


> 261313 with 65. Check my signature for details please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Do u mean 60+ 5 ss = 65 total in 190 nsw? M i right?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Finally people with 60 points r fetting invite i mean 60 + 5 ss in very near month , from march month. So good news for 55 pointers. Untill tomorrow i hope that most people will get invite with 60 so chances for 55 pointers r there for sure. May be untill the end of this month.


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Finally people with 60 points r fetting invite i mean 60 + 5 ss in very near month , from march month. So good news for 55 pointers. Untill tomorrow i hope that most people will get invite with 60 so chances for 55 pointers r there for sure. May be until the end of this month.


261312 with 60+5 and competent English.

Do u think I will get invite from NSW


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

Received an invitation from NSW today.!!!!!


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

Sithi said:


> 261312 with 60+5 and competent English.
> 
> Do u think I will get invite from NSW


NSW Invites to people with mix of both worlds, good English as well as work experience. Now if you are having very good English, but dont claim point for work experience, and vice versa, you may have to wait considerably more time. 

That being said, just by Anzsco code, one cannot help you on trends going these days, Please detail your time line and points break up. That way people here can help.


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

ni****gandhi said:


> NSW Invites to people with mix of both worlds, good English as well as work experience. Now if you are having very good English, but dont claim point for work experience, and vice versa, you may have to wait considerably more time.
> 
> That being said, just by Anzsco code, one cannot help you on trends going these days, Please detail your time line and points break up. That way people here can help.


Occ: Developer Programmer 261312
Age: 30 Pts | Education: 15 pts | Work Experience: 10 pts | partner pts : 5 pts
Total: 60
EOI Submitted: 4th April 2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ReloAUS said:


> Received an invitation from NSW today.!!!!!


Congrats! 

Guys please dont forget updating the tracker to help other people.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

So now we can say that most likely NSW would invite remaining ~1500 people in next 6 weeks. 

Some remaining spots will get filled in June.


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

Sithi said:


> Occ: Developer Programmer 261312
> Age: 30 Pts | Education: 15 pts | Work Experience: 10 pts | partner pts : 5 pts
> Total: 60
> EOI Submitted: 4th April 2016


Where is PTE or IELTS i.e. Language scores? If you do not have language points you will not get invite from NSW.


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

universalsardar said:


> Congratsss Can you please mention you occupation, as i have submitted EOI in March 2016 with 55+5 NSW for 263111, Nw and system engineer.


I am 261313 with 65+5.
Age: 25
PTE: 10
Education: 15
Work experience: 15
SS: 5


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> My guess they have been issued invite by nsw but not the number of those who actually applied.


I agree


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

ReloAUS said:


> Received an invitation from NSW today.!!!!!


I have similar profile as yours but i did't get invitation from NSW


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

Seems Engineers still do not have much luck today...


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

After 6 months in the que I finally got it  I've applied in Sep but then reapplied 
in Dec with the same points (got paranoid that I've screwed up something with my eoi 

Anyways, my points are as follows:
age: 15
english (ielts): 10
education (phd): 20 
Aus study: 5
experience (Aus 4 years): 10
nsw nomination: 5
anzsco: 234914 (physicist not medical)

I will update tracker asap...
Be patient and positive and good luck everybody!


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Guys, Got my NSW Nomination email today 

My Break
NSW - 60+5
English - 7+
Exp - 6.5 +


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ReloAUS said:


> Received an invitation from NSW today.!!!!!


Share your points break down mate.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bocko said:


> After 6 months in the que I finally got it  I've applied in Sep but then reapplied in Dec with the same points (got paranoid that I've screwed up something with my eoi  Anyways, my points are as follows: age: 15 english (ielts): 10 education (phd): 20 Aus study: 5 experience (Aus 4 years): 10 nsw nomination: 5 anzsco: 234914 (physicist not medical) I will update tracker asap... Be patient and positive and good luck everybody!


Congrats mate)


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

I am worried now , I dont know why I have not received invitation from NSW , I have not submitted EOI separately for NSW , I have one EOI for both 189 and 190 . Is this the reason  ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naushadqamar said:


> I am worried now , I dont know why I have not received invitation from NSW , I have not submitted EOI separately for NSW , I have one EOI for both 189 and 190 . Is this the reason  ?


Nope its not.

What is your points breakdown?


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

*NSW Invtation*

Hello All

Today got NSW invitation. Please see my signature for details. Thank you all.


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Nope its not.
> 
> What is your points breakdown?


My Points breakdown is :
Age : 30
Education : 15
PTE : 10
ACS (Experience) : 5


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naushadqamar said:


> My Points breakdown is : Age : 30 Education : 15 PTE : 10 ACS (Experience) : 5


Its mostly 60+5 and 65+ pointers who hot invite today... so a bit more of a wait


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats to all who got the invite


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Any system administrators 262113 got invited today?

Sent from my SM-N920G


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vivsontime said:


> Any system administrators 262113 got invited today? Sent from my SM-N920G


Check on the tracking sheet - about 20 people reported. Just check their anzsco.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

ReloAUS said:


> Received an invitation from NSW today.!!!!!


Why I didn't get my Invite.....
Points:
261313
60+ 5 SS
EOI 17-Feb-2016


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Finally people with 60 points r fetting invite i mean 60 + 5 ss in very near month , from march month. So good news for 55 pointers. Untill tomorrow i hope that most people will get invite with 60 so chances for 55 pointers r there for sure. May be untill the end of this month.


hi ,
I didn't get invite..
261313
60+5
EOI 17-Feb-2016


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

I got my invite today! I was more interested in Vic, but they take their own time to even send an acknowledgement, and I cant wait that long as I will turn 33 in couple of weeks time...anyways, their loss. Will wait for the 189 13 Apr round and then accept this ITA. 
Good to see that some old timers are getting an invite in the current round, after all that wait, it has finally paid off. 

All the best to the 55 and 60 pointers, I am sure that the next round will clear off most of us. 

I have updated the tracker, Cheers!


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

nvanm100 said:


> I got my invite today! I was more interested in Vic, but they take their own time to even send an acknowledgement, and I cant wait that long as I will turn 33 in couple of weeks time...anyways, their loss. Will wait for the 189 13 Apr round and then accept this ITA.
> Good to see that some old timers are getting an invite in the current round, after all that wait, it has finally paid off.
> 
> All the best to the 55 and 60 pointers, I am sure that the next round will clear off most of us.
> ...


And how can I forget to thank all of you, its been an awesome forum so far and I am sure that it will keep benefiting all of us in time to come!


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't know when 55+5 pointers will get invite


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

I Think IELTS score 6 or 6.5 are not getting invited by NSW...

Madhuri
ANZESCO 261313
EOI 17-Feb-16
points 60+ 5 ( eng - Competent -0)


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> I Think IELTS score 6 or 6.5 are not getting invited by NSW...
> 
> Madhuri
> ANZESCO 261313
> ...


Madhuri Mine is profiecient english but 55+5 points


----------



## Omerfs (Aug 22, 2015)

*NSW 55 pointers*

Hi Expats 

My Skill select was anzsco 233914 Engineering Technologist, I applied for 190 visa 

With: 60 point ( 55 + 5 point of state)
ielts: (W:6.5, L:7, R: 7.5, s:6)
Experience : 15 points
Age: 25 points
Bachelor degree : 15 points
SS: 5 points

EOI : 17/Aug/2015

Did NSW issued any invitation for applicants who applied after 1st july untill now with this skill, any idea when it will start ?????????

When will be next round of invitation is it after 15 days always. or monthly. 

Other thing, Can any one help me to get PTE academic exam preparation files so I might try that as i already waited a lot, seems like there will be no reply for 55 pointers. 

Thanks

Regards
Omer


----------



## ankur_1900 (May 2, 2014)

very happy to announce that i got my NSW invite today. Thanks to this forum and all the members for providing valuable insights.

Occupation Code : 261111
EOI Date : 14th Oct 2015
Point without SS : 60
IELTS : 7.5


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Just to note I haven't received an invitation from NSW today. Some people have been asking me via private messaging


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

i asked you


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

pio1410 said:


> today, 2016-04-07, i have 65 points in EOI, i submitted my EOI, three weeks ago, already got invite from WA but keep waiting with this , and awaiting ACT/VIC actually , which i've targeted as a primary location. i'm afraid NSW might be to pricy, all this


I thought job offer is required to get SS from WA? How you arranged that?


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Just to note I haven't received an invitation from NSW today. Some people have been asking me via private messaging


I am also on the same boat , I am also that unlucky guy who did't received invitation today


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> Why I didn't get my Invite.....
> Points:
> 261313
> 60+ 5 SS
> EOI 17-Feb-2016


I also did't get invite 
EOI Submitted : NSW 21/03/2016 (points :60+5)


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

naushadqamar said:


> I am also on the same boat , I am also that unlucky guy who did't received invitation today


Mate. Do not get frustrated. You will eventually receive an invitation. Keep waiting. Waiting is the best virtue!


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

My EOI Account is locked.. it is saying contact security support.. I'm not able to reset the password too.. What can I do? any suggestions?


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

Guys please advice my ACS expiring on 14th May and I received invitation today.

Shall I go for reassesent or not ? My agent saying we should go for reassement.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> hi ,
> I didn't get invite..
> 261313
> 60+5
> EOI 17-Feb-2016


Might be your work exp should be less then 3 yrs.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

rajivtechno said:


> Guys please advice my ACS expiring on 14th May and I received invitation today.
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I go for reassesent or not ? My agent saying we should go for reassement.




Call or email Nsw. They should be able to expedite your nomination


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Might be your work exp should be less then 3 yrs.


ANZESCo 261313
points 
Age -20
Exp-25
english -0
Degree - 15


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

*hi*



Steiger said:


> Mate. Do not get frustrated. You will eventually receive an invitation. Keep waiting. Waiting is the best virtue!


You r the next who will get invite just in next 15 days. Cheers steiger...


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> You r the next who will get invite just in next 15 days. Cheers steiger...


Hi DJdoller,

What do you think now for softwre eng. 55 + 5 with proficient English like us ? can we make it ?

Regards,
Pradyush


----------



## Farooq Zahid (Nov 14, 2015)

I have a quick question guys. I am submitting my EOI, what I would like to know is that what experience should I input ? The one that ACS has approved or my full experience including the one with the met date.


Thanks
Farooq


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Only what has been approved


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

WA requires job offer if your occupation is in Schedule 2. I was invited by WA but since I couldn't get a job, I couldn't lodge an application and today, my invitation got expired after 28 days.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> I told that this is last month if atleast one 55 pointer will invite then there is chance over there other wise need to findout other option.489 or 457.


Dear djdoller / andreyx

What is the status for 55+ 5ss?

Are there any hopes now for engg technologists ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Dear djdoller / andreyx What is the status for 55+ 5ss? Are there any hopes now for engg technologists ?


Depends in how many 60+5 are there waiting... or rather remain


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Depends in how many 60+5 are there waiting... or rather remain


Yes. Afcourse. But i assume that the expat guys r the last invitee after the rest who r not in forum. So we can guess from expat for the rest. Definately it works.


----------



## Aqeel2k16 (Apr 7, 2016)

Any External Auditors or General Accountants got invitation on 65 points here ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Aqeel2k16 said:


> Any External Auditors or General Accountants got invitation on 65 points here ??


Seems like not.


----------



## Aqeel2k16 (Apr 7, 2016)

I guess NSW is only entertaining people with 70 points or people with 65 points have to wait longer...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Aqeel2k16 said:


> I guess NSW is only entertaining people with 70 points or people with 65 points have to wait longer...


Most of the guys invited today, almost all, are 60+5


----------



## Aqeel2k16 (Apr 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Aqeel2k16 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess NSW is only entertaining people with 70 points or people with 65 points have to wait longer...
> ...


I have submitted my EOI with 65 points on 15th Feb and still waiting ..


----------



## pio1410 (Mar 20, 2016)

...


----------



## pio1410 (Mar 20, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> I thought job offer is required to get SS from WA? How you arranged that?



i found employer based in Sydney, with multiple other office location nationwide, they could accept me working remotely from WA for some time, but now when i received that invite from NSW, maybe i decide on this state instead of WA, tough case, hm


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

H? mate
You been waiting since Jul 2015 at 60+5 nsw external auditor??? 
Its alot t?me. There were afew who got invited on 60+5
Btw where are you from? And d?d you check your email for invitation regularly?


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

Aqeel2k16 said:


> Any External Auditors or General Accountants got invitation on 65 points here ??



H? mate
How are you
Can ? have ur points break and anzsco code Along with timeline please


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Yes. Afcourse. But i assume that the expat guys r the last invitee after the rest who r not in forum. So we can guess from expat for the rest. Definately it works.


So what does the trend till to date shows for engg technologist specifically are there invites yet for 60 + 5 NSW ?


----------



## nawneetdalal (May 31, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Most of the guys invited today, almost all, are 60+5


Hi there, 
My DOE is 5th April with 70pts 189 and 75 pts 190 under ICT BA.
Today I received NSW invite, so any idea what will happen to my EOI if I accept the invite and submit my docs to NSW?
So will I still be eligible for 189 on 27th April's round or not?

Thanks,


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

This means that now invitations have started flowing and we could expect some action for 55 pointer Software programmer around end of April or mid-May.

Whats your speculation guys ?


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Aqeel2k16 said:


> Any External Auditors or General Accountants got invitation on 65 points here ??


Unfortunately not


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi 

I have applied for EOI as University Lecturer(242111) in 190 visa stream under scheme 2, where the profession is in CSOL list . My points are as,

Age- 30
Education- 15
Australian Work Exp.- 5
Australian Study-5
English - Competent- 0
Overseas Work Exp. 1.5 yrs- 0

Total Point: 55+5

EOI Application Date: 30.03.2016

-Is anyone on the same boat?
-Does anyone have any idea how long could be the waiting period with above details?


----------



## mgfg (Jan 16, 2016)

salmangillani said:


> Aqeel2k16 said:
> 
> 
> > Any External Auditors or General Accountants got invitation on 65 points here ??
> ...


I got an invitation as external auditor last 3/18 with 65+5 points. Have not seen any for this round.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

189190aus said:


> H? mate
> You been waiting since Jul 2015 at 60+5 nsw external auditor???
> Its alot t?me. There were afew who got invited on 60+5
> Btw where are you from? And d?d you check your email for invitation regularly?




The external auditors who got invited with 60+5 all had superior English.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

anupama.arch said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for EOI as University Lecturer(242111) in 190 visa stream under scheme 2, where the profession is in CSOL list . My points are as,
> 
> ...


You will have better chances of getting invited if you can have at least 10 points in english. Also since your nominated occupation is university lecturer, I suppose they will look for someone with good command of the english language.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

according to myimmitracker.com telecommunication eng with DOE of oct. 2015 with 60+5pts are not invited yet.... then does it indicates that 55+5 pointers have no chance at all and they they have no any demand of telecommunication engineer


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> This means that now invitations have started flowing and we could expect some action for 55 pointer Software programmer around end of April or mid-May.
> 
> Whats your speculation guys ?


I hope and wish all 2613 55 pointers get invitation. Lately, NSW has invited 60 pointers but mostly are those whose DOE is in March as per this thread. Does this imply that ALL 60 pointers before March have also been invited??? Do they invite in chronological order based on points or they focus on other parameters as well? Djdoller what are your analysis? 

Lets see what coming days have for us.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> I hope and wish all 2613 55 pointers get invitation. Lately, NSW has invited 60 pointers but mostly are those whose DOE is in March as per this thread. Does this imply that ALL 60 pointers before March have also been invited??? Do they invite in chronological order based on points or they focus on other parameters as well? Djdoller what are your analysis?
> 
> Lets see what coming days have for us.


Chances are there depands on how many 60 pointers r getting invite. Still 600 it guys r rest to invite in 189. So othre 60pointers with less 2 yrs experience will get invote and then 55 pointers have chance . So nax 6 weeks as andrex said before. But in 55 points only chances for it guys and other enggs occupations at the end of april or may mid.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Chances are there depands on how many 60 pointers r getting invite. Still 600 it guys r rest to invite in 189. So othre 60pointers with less 2 yrs experience will get invote and then 55 pointers have chance . So nax 6 weeks as andrex said before. But in 55 points only chances for it guys and other enggs occupations at the end of april or may mid.


Are you saying that by may end 55+5 pointer for Software Engineer has a chance of invitation.

And i think even in april 13 and the next a lot of 60 pointers and 65 pointers will get invite even those who have got 190 invite they might dissolve if they got 189 in april 13 round
so again there will be lot of seats available for 190.


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

ReloAUS said:


> Received an invitation from NSW today.!!!!!


Hi,

I have same score ,, see my signature , but didn't get any invite.. can you please let me know wht steps you have followed


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Same scene with me 3 months past with 60+5 points still waiting for invite?

Sent from my SM-N920G


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Might be your work exp should be less then 3 yrs.


hi Djdoller,

I have 3 years relevant exp too.. my points breakdown.. AGE-30, PTE(65+)- 10, EXP-5, Edu- 15.. EOI 190 submitted on 14th March, 2016.. 


can any one tell me the steps to follow for EOI, i think i am doing some mistake ..


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> according to myimmitracker.com telecommunication eng with DOE of oct. 2015 with 60+5pts are not invited yet.... then does it indicates that 55+5 pointers have no chance at all and they they have no any demand of telecommunication engineer


He was invited for 189 and then has not updated myimmitracker i think.


----------



## Amairaanonusonu (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Friends, have an urgent query:

I have applied for NSW 190 Visa post their invite on 4 Apr'16. now, my assesment expire sin MAy this year. Should I be worried? Should I re-new it? 

My stage is where i am waiting to hear from CO .


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

*hi*



Amit Kapoor said:


> Are you saying that by may end 55+5 pointer for Software Engineer has a chance of invitation.
> 
> And i think even in april 13 and the next a lot of 60 pointers and 65 pointers will get invite even those who have got 190 invite they might dissolve if they got 189 in april 13 round
> so again there will be lot of seats available for 190.


Yes u r 100% right, but only one rule if nsw is sending invite each week regularly and continuously then it would be fine otherwise again if they create the waiting tricks then it means still they r waiting for higher pointers in both 189 and 190. Then very less space will remain for 55 pointers in 190 at end of may only.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

For NSW nomination you just have to submit the EOI 190. While submitting you should choose NSW as prefer state. Nothing to do anything else. If NSW select you for invite then they will send you an email. It should be from "digital.services....."(forget the exact email however). Please check if you receievd any email from "digital.services........" ?





Singh_lucky said:


> hi Djdoller,
> 
> I have 3 years relevant exp too.. my points breakdown.. AGE-30, PTE(65+)- 10, EXP-5, Edu- 15.. EOI 190 submitted on 14th March, 2016..
> 
> ...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Singh_lucky said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Might be your work exp should be less then 3 yrs.
> ...


It is because your doi is just in march month bro. Be patience. Whats your occupation code?


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi Dj Doller / Andreyx
what is the stutus for 55+5ss ?. Are there any hopes now for Developer programmer ?.
my Details; Anzsco code 261312, EOI Submitted August 2015
AGE --- 25
QUL --- 15
EXP --- 15
ENG --- 0 (COMPETENT)
SS ----- 5
Total 55+5 =60.
I am very worried about that please clear me.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

sanjay kumar said:


> Hi Dj Doller / Andreyx
> what is the stutus for 55+5ss ?. Are there any hopes now for Developer programmer ?.
> my Details; Anzsco code 261312, EOI Submitted August 2015
> AGE --- 25
> ...


Dont worry u will need to wait only untill may. Just one month to go.


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

sanjay kumar said:


> Hi Dj Doller / Andreyx
> what is the stutus for 55+5ss ?. Are there any hopes now for Developer programmer ?.
> my Details; Anzsco code 261312, EOI Submitted August 2015
> AGE --- 25
> ...


As per my understanding it will be good if you apply ASAP. The sooner the better.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

No invitations today?


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

Technically, I don't know if I have been invited (my agent is on leave ) but my research based on myimmtracker shows I wasn't unless all candidates with more than 4 years experience in 2613 have been invited.

So far my analysis for 2613 code:

1)Overall, 19 cases registered in immitracker.com from various occupations after they got invitation on Friday.

2) Talking about software engineers, people who got invitations have proficient english and have 5 or more years of experience.

3) For 2613, we will need to check if below usernames with 60 points and more than 4 years experience have got invite (Please reply):
traj
rajani
GDan
AusPot
lucky
sankaur
ajaicaprio


5)Once the above guys are invited, below candidates have a chance in the next round as per chronological order ( mine comes first because of DOI).

niklucky002
naushadqamar
RRKJAUS
gchethan73
Steiger
Ganesh

To summarize, my prediction is 55 pointers have a chance for 2613 in last week of April or first two weeks of may. This is because NSW has invited most of 60+ candidates and assuming there aren't a lot of high pointers left plus 13th April round being still around the corner, 55 pointers should have a chance.

Keep up the hopes mate!Cheers
NOTE: Prediction is based on myimmitracker.com and only for 2613.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

2015yash said:


> sanjay kumar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dj Doller / Andreyx
> ...


What do u mean by asap? The last date of 2613.. invited on 13th may 2015 for 55 pointers. So the first person with 55 pointswull invited after may only. So its been 10 months already...


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

djdoller said:


> It is because your doi is just in march month bro. Be patience. Whats your occupation code?


Occupation code 261313,


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Most of the guys invited today, almost all, are 60+5


Why I havn' t receive invitation
60+5
Eng 0
Exp 25
Degree 15
Age 20
A nzesco 261313 eoi 17 feb 2016


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> Why I havn' t receive invitation
> 60+5
> Eng 0
> Exp 25
> ...


Although you have points for experience, I will say please try PTE for english points. 
You can score 10 points and that way you can look for 189. With additional 10 points, you will get the invitation in few days, just keep tabs on 189 rounds.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Singh_lucky said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > It is because your doi is just in march month bro. Be patience. Whats your occupation code?
> ...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

The last people who got invite in 261313 was with 60 points and more than 3 yrs experience. All cleared untill feb and march. So next will be 60 pointers with 3 or less yrs exp. And once their round will finished next turn will be for 55 pointers 3 yrs and less exp. This is for sure. But only one thing is hard not to full the whole quota of nsw untill may end in 190.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Although you have points for experience, I will say please try PTE for english points.
> You can score 10 points and that way you can look for 189. With additional 10 points, you will get the invitation in few days, just keep tabs on 189 rounds.


Hi Madhuri,
I think I spoke too soon what I mean't was even though you have 60 points with 0 points in english, NSW will consider you with less priority when compared to other 60 pointers. Eventually you should get invitation but with a bit of wait.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

If more than 200 261313 will invited in 13th april round in 189 then 55 pointers way will be cleared in 190. Will be very easy. Just prey that max peopleget invite in 261313 in next round of 189.


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

djdoller said:


> The last people who got invite in 261313 was with 60 points and more than 3 yrs experience. All cleared untill feb and march. So next will be 60 pointers with 3 or less yrs exp. And once their round will finished next turn will be for 55 pointers 3 yrs and less exp. This is for sure. But only one thing is hard not to full the whole quota of nsw untill may end in 190.


Hi DiDoller,

I have total 5.3 years exp with 3.3 years relevant exp.. and my pte score is 65+ in each module ... and EOI date is 14th march with 60 points(261313) But didn't get any invite  .. As I have checked on myimmitracker people with same exp got invite.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Singh_lucky said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > The last people who got invite in 261313 was with 60 points and more than 3 yrs experience. All cleared untill feb and march. So next will be 60 pointers with 3 or less yrs exp. And once their round will finished next turn will be for 55 pointers 3 yrs and less exp. This is for sure. But only one thing is hard not to full the whole quota of nsw untill may end in 190.
> ...


Dont worry bro. U will be the next. So wait for next week.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

Singh_lucky said:


> Hi DiDoller,
> 
> I have total 5.3 years exp with 3.3 years relevant exp.. and my pte score is 65+ in each module ... and EOI date is 14th march with 60 points(261313) But didn't get any invite  .. As I have checked on myimmitracker people with same exp got invite.


Hi Singh_lucky,
NSW considers your 3.3 relevant exp years assessed by ACS and not sure if I missed any update, but I didn't see anyone with 60 points and 3 or less than 3 years experience got any invite on Friday. 

I'm on the same boat as you, I think we should get by next round.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Dont worry bro. U will be the next. So wait for next week.


That is not true at all. From my observation, if you have the same points, let's say 60+5, NSW will likely to invite those who have a more recent DOE. This may sound conttadictory to their website, but this is what I observe, some people submitted EOI last week 60+5 261313 and got invited while those who submitted way earlier werenot invited.

Another thing is there is no way that 189 rounds will invite 60 pointers 261313 until July this year, the quota for this year is almost full. So for those 60 pointers 261313, just wait till July or August, patience is a virtue.


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

anupama.arch said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for EOI as University Lecturer(242111) in 190 visa stream under scheme 2, where the profession is in CSOL list . My points are as,
> 
> ...


Could any Expart please reply?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Dont worry bro. U will be the next. So wait for next week.
> ...


Yes afcourse the more recent applicant had been invited because nsw dont follow the 189 rules. They just pick the people whom they want to invite. And since december they only want the both 7 band each and more than 5 yrs exp first. It doesnt matter the 60 pointers the same points for 2 guys and the older guy didnt get invite. It should be the only reason that that guy must not have 7 each or more than 5 yrs exp. 
So doesnt mayter same points. Its only matter in 189 for sure.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

anupama.arch said:


> Could any Expart please reply?


You need to have 10 points from english and atleast 65+5 points to get invited under stream 2.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> That is not true at all. From my observation, if you have the same points, let's say 60+5, NSW will likely to invite those who have a more recent DOE. This may sound conttadictory to their website, but this is what I observe, some people submitted EOI last week 60+5 261313 and got invited while those who submitted way earlier werenot invited.
> 
> Another thing is there is no way that 189 rounds will invite 60 pointers 261313 until July this year, the quota for this year is almost full. So for those 60 pointers 261313, just wait till July or August, patience is a virtue.


Hi Osteo,
You may be wrong here. May be you might have only compared the DOI but you need to check the language and number of years of experience assessed by ACS and only then the DOI comes into picture.

I have posted the selection process posted on the website:


_The selection process

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
English language ability
Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect._


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> osteo80 said:
> 
> 
> > That is not true at all. From my observation, if you have the same points, let's say 60+5, NSW will likely to invite those who have a more recent DOE. This may sound conttadictory to their website, but this is what I observe, some people submitted EOI last week 60+5 261313 and got invited while those who submitted way earlier werenot invited.
> ...


Perfect. U r a champ nick.


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

I think osteo80 has a point here...
It need not be necessarily true that the order of selection they have mentioned on the website is followed. 
Well i would rather be wrong here, but you never know if the most recent eoi somehow does get the nod over the earlier ones...


----------



## Aqeel2k16 (Apr 7, 2016)

I have applied my Eoi onshore and applied on 15 feb , 2016.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

anupama.arch said:


> Could any Expart please reply?


Getting invi with csol2 and low points is highly unlikely, there was few guys with
csol2 on this forum who got the invi but I think they had 70+ points 
NSW moved uni lecturer just last year from their priority list (I was planning to
apply for that). If you are lucky they may put it back in July...
keep your fingers crossed or go for better English (usually English works better).


----------



## GOR (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi all,

I received the NSW nomination invite yesterday. Do you know what are the chances of getting an approval and the visa grant? Is this still dependent on another round of selection or is it based solely on verification of the supporting evidence?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

GOR said:


> Hi all, I received the NSW nomination invite yesterday. Do you know what are the chances of getting an approval and the visa grant? Is this still dependent on another round of selection or is it based solely on verification of the supporting evidence? Thanks in advance for your help!


 Approval is almost 100% if you provided true information in EOI and can supply NSW with the evidence for made claims.


----------



## nishantmid (Dec 9, 2015)

*Changed occupation code*



andreyx108b said:


> Approval is almost 100% if you provided true information in EOI and can supply NSW with the evidence for made claims.


My case may be useful for someone so sharing the same. I was rejected by Victoria at 60 +5 points when i applied under system analyst category. I applied for NSW too, but the queue seems long for analyst with 60+5 points who applied after In and after November.

Luckily I got second ACS done for software engineer and created new EOI for 190 and 189.
Got Invitation from NSW yesterday. I have yet to upload documents. Hopefully things go well.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Why is nobody talking about Telecommunicatin engineer? am i the only telecom eng. in this thread waiting for invitation since sept. 2015 with 55 pts.... this wait is going to kill me


----------



## r14975 (Apr 5, 2016)

Immitracker details for 261313:-

60+5- PROFICIENT Experience - <5 -- EOI invite pending since 7/12/2015
60+5- COMPETENT Experience -mix -- EOI invite pending since 7/12/2015
55+5- PROFICIENT Experience -mix -- EOI invite pending since 29/05/2015
55+5- COMPETENT Experience -mix -- EOI invite pending since 27/05/2015

Q1- Are these stats correct?
Q2- If they are correct, senior members "DO YOU REALLY THINK WE ALL WITH 55 POINTS WOULD BE ABLE TO MAKE IT BY END OF THIS FINANCIAL YEAR"?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

r14975 said:


> Immitracker details for 261313:-
> 
> 60+5- PROFICIENT Experience - <5 -- EOI invite pending since 7/12/2015
> 60+5- COMPETENT Experience -mix -- EOI invite pending since 7/12/2015
> ...


I would say that there is a chance... there are still around ~1000+ places left in NSW quota after yesterday mass invite... how many out of those will got 2613** hard to say, but a lot... how many 65 pointers left with 60+ not sure... but i would say a few... so there is a chance for 55+5 pointers with IELTS 7.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> r14975 said:
> 
> 
> > Immitracker details for 261313:-
> ...


U made my day bro by saying that 55 pointers have chances over there. After all i am also trying to increase the 5 points too.
So 6 more weeks to go as per your thoughts.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> Why is nobody talking about Telecommunicatin engineer? am i the only telecom eng. in this thread waiting for invitation since sept. 2015 with 55 pts.... this wait is going to kill me


It is good thing that telecom Engineer are not numerous.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Next round will be for 60 pointers with 7 in eng. And less than 5 yrs exp in 261313 in next week might be. So then the people who already got invite in 190 with higher points will dismiss their invite if few of them will get invite in 189. Because the waiting time will be finished for all after next 3 weeks. May month is most precious and prosporous for all who are waiting since last 6 months.


----------



## kamalanabha (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello All,

I got the invite yesterday from NSW with 65 points. My Experience is more than 5 years in 261314(Yes Testing). But when i looked at the application and tried to select 261314, it was missing.
Has anyone faced anything like this? Should i select a different code when filling the application?

Kindly help.


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I got invitation to apply for NSW nomination yesterday for 190 Visa. can anyone guide what documents I need to submit to NSW?


----------



## r14975 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I would say that there is a chance... there are still around ~1000+ places left in NSW quota after yesterday mass invite... how many out of those will got 2613** hard to say, but a lot... how many 65 pointers left with 60+ not sure... but i would say a few... so there is a chance for 55+5 pointers with IELTS 7.


hmmm... lets c... last year too... things would be more clear by end of this month else mid of May when 189 quota will exhaust off...

Actually bit more worried because in 189.. 60 pointers are not moving ahead in their Invite tally and still stuck at 12 Dec,2015. If this doesn't move forward then 55 pointers would surely be in trouble...

Well as of now fingers crossed for 13 April, 2016 draw. Hopefully, more and more 60 pointers get Invite in consecutive draws. :fencing:


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

r14975 said:


> hmmm... lets c... last year too... things would be more clear by end of this month else mid of May when 189 quota will exhaust off...
> 
> Actually bit more worried because in 189.. 60 pointers are not moving ahead in their Invite tally and still stuck at 12 Dec,2015. If this doesn't move forward then 55 pointers would surely be in trouble...
> 
> Well as of now fingers crossed for 13 April, 2016 draw. Hopefully, more and more 60 pointers get Invite in consecutive draws. :fencing:


i hv submitted EOI on 5th novembr 2015, as an electrical engineer with proficient english, 55+5 pts.
MY QUESTION IS THAT CAN I SUBMIT A SEPERATE EOI FOR 489 NSW ?? AND IF I GET INVITATION WILL I BE STILL ABLE TO GET INVITATION FOR 190?


----------



## GOR (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks andreyx108b! Fingers crossed!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Tayyabb said:


> r14975 said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm... lets c... last year too... things would be more clear by end of this month else mid of May when 189 quota will exhaust off...
> ...


If u have chance for 489 then y u wait for? Coz aussie want more engineers in other fields from their universities only this is the reason they dont invite a lot engs. One more teason behind this, 85 to 90% engineers who migrates in australia they mostly not working in their field and thus the traget of aussie always be empty to full fill qualified engineers. Other factor affect is that the system of working of engineers in aussie and in asian country is totally different. So later on the migrants face a lot of difficulties to work as an engineer in civil, electrical ,mechanical and electronics field.
So if u really have chance then u should take it first for 489. Coz its my personal exp to love and work in regional. After all u will have to work for 1 years and live in 2 years in perticular area. 
Other thing u have to withdraw your 190 if u apply for 489 visa kater on.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> If u have chance for 489 then y u wait for? Coz aussie want more engineers in other fields from their universities only this is the reason they dont invite a lot engs. One more teason behind this, 85 to 90% engineers who migrates in australia they mostly not working in their field and thus the traget of aussie always be empty to full fill qualified engineers. Other factor affect is that the system of working of engineers in aussie and in asian country is totally different. So later on the migrants face a lot of difficulties to work as an engineer in civil, electrical ,mechanical and electronics field.
> So if u really have chance then u should take it first for 489. Coz its my personal exp to love and work in regional. After all u will have to work for 1 years and live in 2 years in perticular area.
> Other thing u have to withdraw your 190 if u apply for 489 visa kater on.


Dear

If get ielts 7 each

My points shall be 65 +5ss = 70
Engg technologist

What ll be my outcome ?
Shall i be issued 190? As 189 is filled for now ?


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I would say that there is a chance... there are still around ~1000+ places left in NSW quota after yesterday mass invite... how many out of those will got 2613** hard to say, but a lot... how many 65 pointers left with 60+ not sure... but i would say a few... so there is a chance for 55+5 pointers with IELTS 7.


Dear
If get ielts 7 each
My points shall be 65 +5ss = 70
Engg technologist
What ll be my outcome ?
Shall i be issued 190? And what ll be expected time of invitation ? As 189 is filled for now ?


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Tayyabb said:


> i hv submitted EOI on 5th novembr 2015, as an electrical engineer with proficient english, 55+5 pts.
> MY QUESTION IS THAT CAN I SUBMIT A SEPERATE EOI FOR 489 NSW ?? AND IF I GET INVITATION WILL I BE STILL ABLE TO GET INVITATION FOR 190?


mine question is also exactly the same..... if you get a ans. plz do forword me too...


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Contact the immi help for immi account .....





hrkhadka said:


> mine question is also exactly the same..... if you get a ans. plz do forword me too...


As per my understanding you can get the invite for both. I do not have a concrete logic/reason for it but one thing is sure that a person can submit multiple EOI. And if the system allows the person to submit multiple EOI then he/she can get the multiple invites also. 

May be few senior members can comment on this.


----------



## Sheetal Bob (Aug 16, 2014)

djdoller said:


> If u have chance for 489 then y u wait for? Coz aussie want more engineers in other fields from their universities only this is the reason they dont invite a lot engs. One more teason behind this, 85 to 90% engineers who migrates in australia they mostly not working in their field and thus the traget of aussie always be empty to full fill qualified engineers. Other factor affect is that the system of working of engineers in aussie and in asian country is totally different. So later on the migrants face a lot of difficulties to work as an engineer in civil, electrical ,mechanical and electronics field.
> So if u really have chance then u should take it first for 489. Coz its my personal exp to love and work in regional. After all u will have to work for 1 years and live in 2 years in perticular area.
> Other thing u have to withdraw your 190 if u apply for 489 visa kater on.


Hi djdoller

Is it not easier to get 489 compared to 190 visa?


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

*NSW SS approval*

Hi Guys,

Have anyone who got the NSW ITA last week accepted the invitation and applied for nomination?

Experts,

Can any of you please suggest how long does NSW take to approve the nomination if the ITA is accepted? On their website, they have mentioned that they take 12 weeks to approve. But, looking at the immitracker, it seems to be much shorter.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes I got nomination and get invited on skillselect. I just paid the fee on Wednesday. They asked for additional documents on Thursday. To my surprise Yesterday I got nomation approval and invitation on skillselect. Super fast 



gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have anyone who got the NSW ITA last week accepted the invitation and applied for nomination?
> 
> ...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > If u have chance for 489 then y u wait for? Coz aussie want more engineers in other fields from their universities only this is the reason they dont invite a lot engs. One more teason behind this, 85 to 90% engineers who migrates in australia they mostly not working in their field and thus the traget of aussie always be empty to full fill qualified engineers. Other factor affect is that the system of working of engineers in aussie and in asian country is totally different. So later on the migrants face a lot of difficulties to work as an engineer in civil, electrical ,mechanical and electronics field.
> ...


70 points r much higher. So definately u can get.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > If u have chance for 489 then y u wait for? Coz aussie want more engineers in other fields from their universities only this is the reason they dont invite a lot engs. One more teason behind this, 85 to 90% engineers who migrates in australia they mostly not working in their field and thus the traget of aussie always be empty to full fill qualified engineers. Other factor affect is that the system of working of engineers in aussie and in asian country is totally different. So later on the migrants face a lot of difficulties to work as an engineer in civil, electrical ,mechanical and electronics field.
> ...


 70 is good enough to get invite.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sheetal Bob said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > If u have chance for 489 then y u wait for? Coz aussie want more engineers in other fields from their universities only this is the reason they dont invite a lot engs. One more teason behind this, 85 to 90% engineers who migrates in australia they mostly not working in their field and thus the traget of aussie always be empty to full fill qualified engineers. Other factor affect is that the system of working of engineers in aussie and in asian country is totally different. So later on the migrants face a lot of difficulties to work as an engineer in civil, electrical ,mechanical and electronics field.
> ...


Its all upto occupation code. 489 have their own requirements. Whats your code and points? And experience?


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

I have submitted 190 (55+5 for 261311)for NSW and victoria at 26th February and 1st march respectively. Eagerly waiting for the invite. Reading this thread for long and being optimistic reading predictions of experts like djdoller and andreyx108b. Thank you and best of luck for everyone.

-------------------------------------------
Skilled - Subclass – 190 | Analyst Programmer- ANZSCO 261311 | ACS Assessment Positive: 26 June 2015 | IELTS : 7 Nov 2015 - (L/S/R/W 8/8/7/7.5) | Partner's EA assessment: 25 Feb 2016 |EOI 190 DOE: 26 Feb 2016| Points for 190 (NSW/Victoria): (55+5 ) | Invitation::fingerscrossed:


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

If u have partners point then y do u gave 55 points? Is it because of age?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello expats

By seeing above discussiin , i have some doubts about my invitation from NSW..
I have submitted my Eoi on Feb 28 2016 with score 55+ 5 . English no points but my experience after reduction by ACS IS STILL 6 + years.

Can you predict my probalbility?


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

djdoller said:


> If u have partners point then y do u gave 55 points? Is it because of age?


Actually ACS assessed my 4 bachelor degree in CSE as associate degree, same happened for almost all graduates from Bangladesh (except graduates from 6/7 old universities). And thereby deducted 5 years from my total 6.6 years experience, otherwise I would have 65 points. Below are my points break down. -
Age-30 points
ielts-10 points
education 10 points
partner 5 points
exp (6.5-5=1 year): 0 point
-------------------------------------------
Skilled - Subclass – 190 | Analyst Programmer- ANZSCO 261311 | ACS Assessment Positive: 26 June 2015 | IELTS : 7 Nov 2015 - (L/S/R/W 8/8/7/7.5) | Partner's EA assessment: 25 Feb 2016 |EOI 190 DOE: 26 Feb 2016| Points for 190 (NSW/Victoria): (55+5 ) | Invitation:xxxxx


----------



## rkasun7 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi all,

I have applied for subclass 190 visa (Accountant (general) 221111) and the effective date of my EOI is 18 March 2016, and I have been waiting for an invitation since then.

My total points is 70 and the break down is :

*Age* (30)
*Education *(15)
*English language* (20)
*NSW sponsorship* (5)

I am a bit worried as it has been almost three weeks and one of my friends who applied in December 2015 with the same point structure and profession got an invitation within 2 days from NSW. 

Do you guys think there is any chance for me to be invited before the end of April?

Thanks


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

My brother has updated his EOI yesterday. His occupation is External Auditor and he was waiting for the invite since February 2015.

Now he has received 20 in English and the total points have become 65 without SS. 

I think he should receive the invitation soon, unless they are not really interested in inviting External Auditors at all.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

rkasun7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for subclass 190 visa (Accountant (general) 221111) and the effective date of my EOI is 18 March 2016, and I have been waiting for an invitation since then.
> 
> ...


I think you will get invitation for 189 as well in the coming weeks.


----------



## ankur_1900 (May 2, 2014)

hi Guys

Pardon me if this is already asked/discussed previously and i am repeating it. Please redirect me to the discussion if that is the case.

I have applied 189 and 190 in one EOI. I have got invitation to apply under 190 by NSW. 

1. Once i apply and the application is approved by NSW, will my 189 application be null and void?
2. If its null and void, can i apply under 189 again at later point of time? 

I have recently appeared for IELTS(awaiting results) and hope to bump up my points to 70 (without SS) and hence the question.


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

ankur_1900 said:


> hi Guys
> 
> Pardon me if this is already asked/discussed previously and i am repeating it. Please redirect me to the discussion if that is the case.
> 
> ...


You can have only one VISA invite at a time on one EOI... so if your are invited by NSW you cannot get invite for 189.... but since invitation is valid for 2 months & suppose if you let it pass, you can then get 189 invite on same EOI


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

dheeraj81 said:


> You can have only one VISA invite at a time on one EOI... so if your are invited by NSW you cannot get invite for 189.... but since invitation is valid for 2 months & suppose if you let it pass, you can then get 189 invite on same EOI


So if you get 70 Points in total, i would suggest that you file another EOI because in any case your DOE will change and with 70 points you stand good chance to get invited.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Can anyone guide/tell me how to verify IELTS results ?

I am posting on behalf of my friend.

My friend gave Ielts test, and he mentioned his friend,s home address when applied for Ielts test and before he gets the original certificate he moved to other country because of some serious problem and didnot contacted his friend to keep his ielts result or share the results with him. He didnot even check the results online. It is now over 2 months and what to check what the results were. 
He cannot check online because online validity is for 40 days only.

He contacted his friend now and asked about the mail of hard copy of ielts results but the misplaced it and that cannot be found.

Is there any posibility or a way out to find out what his results were ?

Please share a solution if any one has gone through this situation or he/she knows anything about it.

Early retort is awaited ?


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Yes I got nomination and get invited on skillselect. I just paid the fee on Wednesday. They asked for additional documents on Thursday. To my surprise Yesterday I got nomation approval and invitation on skillselect. Super fast


Wow!! That's a positive sign!! Anyways.. Today, I have my second attempt PTE exams.. I have dinner fairly well.. If I get the results before 13th 189 round and if I have scored 79+ in all the band, I still update my 189 EOI with 70 points and expect the 189 invite. If not, I will accept the NSW invite and go ahead with it.. Hoping that the above works out!!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Can anyone guide/tell me how to verify IELTS results ?
> 
> I am posting on behalf of my friend.
> 
> ...


Contact ielts center


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> Yes I got nomination and get invited on skillselect. I just paid the fee on Wednesday. They asked for additional documents on Thursday. To my surprise Yesterday I got nomation approval and invitation on skillselect. Super fast


Thats great.

Do we need to get the documents attested as we did it for ACS skill assessment? I only have my degrees and experience letters attested. Rest of the documents Skill assessment result, Ielts result and passport are not attested and I am out of country at the moment.

Can I upload few documents as attested and the rest not attested? Kindly guide.

A-A


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

usually VETASSESS are deducting 2 years of experience. My experience is 9 years, so in case if they deduct 2 years of my experience then my experience will be 7 years, therefore, how many points i will be getting for the experience is it 15 points or 10 points?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

*anzsco code*



william1 said:


> usually VETASSESS are deducting 2 years of experience. My experience is 9 years, so in case if they deduct 2 years of my experience then my experience will be 7 years, therefore, how many points i will be getting for the experience is it 15 points or 10 points?


Whats your occupation?


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Whats your occupation?


My occupation is Civil engineer, but after EA assessment i got assessment as an Engineering Technologiest. I applied one eoi as Engineering Technologiest and am planning to have another assessment for civil engineering technician, since it is demanded by nsw, however VETASSESS is the assessing authority for this occupation and i have total of 9 years experience, so my question is, in case if i got after the assessment through VETASSESS 7 years experience will this will reduce my experience points from 15 to 10?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have anyone who got the NSW ITA last week accepted the invitation and applied for nomination?
> 
> ...


I applied today and paid the fee of aud 300


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

william1 said:


> My occupation is Civil engineer, but after EA assessment i got assessment as an Engineering Technologiest. I applied one eoi as Engineering Technologiest and am planning to have another assessment for civil engineering technician, since it is demanded by nsw, however VETASSESS is the assessing authority for this occupation and i have total of 9 years experience, so my question is, in case if i got after the assessment through VETASSESS 7 years experience will this will reduce my experience points from 15 to 10?


If they mention that your experience will be consider after perticular date then u must follow it even u have total 9 yrs.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

djdoller said:


> If they mention that your experience will be consider after perticular date then u must follow it even u have total 9 yrs.


So, the points will be given based on VETASSESS assessment?
For example if they assessed my 9 years of experience as a 7 years, then i will be getting 10 points and not 15 points? this is what you means?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

william1 said:


> So, the points will be given based on VETASSESS assessment?
> For example if they assessed my 9 years of experience as a 7 years, then i will be getting 10 points and not 15 points? this is what you means?


If they mention that your experience will be consider after" march 2010" then it means your experience would be march 2010 to march 2016 mean total 6 years could be count for points advice. So then u can claim afterwords 10 points. If it is more than 8 yrs then u can ckaim 15 points. Eventually they do not tell us how many points we can claim. We need to deside it later on. But if they reduce few years then we can not count in our total experience . The reduction of time of yrs is they consider as only training period only.
So be carefull when claiming the points in eoi. If a single mistake done just it get result by rejection in visa.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

djdoller said:


> If they mention that your experience will be consider after" march 2010" then it means your experience would be march 2010 to march 2016 mean total 6 years could be count for points advice. So then u can claim afterwords 10 points. If it is more than 8 yrs then u can ckaim 15 points. Eventually they do not tell us how many points we can claim. We need to deside it later on. But if they reduce few years then we can not count in our total experience . The reduction of time of yrs is they consider as only training period only.
> So be carefull when claiming the points in eoi. If a single mistake done just it get result by rejection in visa.


Thx a lot for ur valuable information, however i want if possible to know, whether Civil Engineering Technician 312212, is a good option to have assessment for through VETASSESS? and which is better or having more chance to be invited engineering Technologiest or civil engineering technician, since i have already assessment as an engineering Technologiest and am planing to have one more assessment as a civil engineering technician with separate EOI? so, what u advise?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

*hi*



william1 said:


> Thx a lot for ur valuable information, however i want if possible to know, whether Civil Engineering Technician 312212, is a good option to have assessment for through VETASSESS? and which is better or having more chance to be invited engineering Technologiest or civil engineering technician, since i have already assessment as an engineering Technologiest and am planing to have one more assessment as a civil engineering technician with separate EOI? so, what u advise?


There r heaps of chances to make 2 different eoi. U can do the same. And accept the first comes to u. I mean first invite will receive then whichever is first just accept. Coz skill select allow the different eoi with the same degree and same experience hence the assessment is different so y dont get benefit of it.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

djdoller said:


> There r heaps of chances to make 2 different eoi. U can do the same. And accept the first comes to u. I mean first invite will receive then whichever is first just accept. Coz skill select allow the different eoi with the same degree and same experience hence the assessment is different so y dont get benefit of it.


thx for the info, but which occupation having more chances to get the invite; Engineering Technologiest or Civil Engineering Technician?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

william1 said:


> thx for the info, but which occupation having more chances to get the invite; Engineering Technologiest or Civil Engineering Technician?


I m not 100% sure but eng. Technologist is bit slower and a long queue and the trades assessed with vetassess r very rare so there r good cgances with civil eng. Technician.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

djdoller said:


> I m not 100% sure but eng. Technologist is bit slower and a long queue and the trades assessed with vetassess r very rare so there r good cgances with civil eng. Technician.


thx djdoller for the info.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

william1 said:


> thx djdoller for the info.


U r welcome bro.


----------



## Esh (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I haven't been following this thread for a long time.
I have applied for NSW state sponsorship visa (190) and waiting for the Grant for a very long time.
Case Officer got allocated on 24th Feb and requested for additional documents. I have submitted the documents the next day.
From then i didn't get any mail from them. Can anyone shed some light on whats happening here. I lost some where.

Please help me out guys. Is there someone here with the same situation.


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

mgfg said:


> salmangillani said:
> 
> 
> > Aqeel2k16 said:
> ...


Thanks mgfg.. may I ask you when did you lodged your eoi and points breakup?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Esh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I haven't been following this thread for a long time.
> I have applied for NSW state sponsorship visa (190) and waiting for the Grant for a very long time.
> ...


Which docs. They ask for?


----------



## r14975 (Apr 5, 2016)

Esh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I haven't been following this thread for a long time.
> I have applied for NSW state sponsorship visa (190) and waiting for the Grant for a very long time.
> ...


hi Esh

It would be of great help if you could tell us what all additional documents were asked by CO. This can be of great help to all of us who are expecting invite in consecutive invitation round.. so that while uploading we don't miss any of the necessary document :juggle:


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> What do u mean by asap? The last date of 2613.. invited on 13th may 2015 for 55 pointers. So the first person with 55 pointswull invited after may only. So its been 10 months already...


My bad. I didn't noticed his mentioned EOI date.


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi djdoller,

While updating my EOI I encountered the following issue :

"Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?"
This is one of the question which is asked in the EOI form.

I am looking for NSW SS. I understand that this will not affect the eligibility (as explained in the form) but will it increase the chances of the invitation or will it restrict me to a particular remote area ?? There must be some logical reason for asking this question to the client. If subclass 489 (skilled regional) visa is available then why they are asking this to us. Let's say if I put YES and get selected can my 190 visa will have the details of the locations I can work in ?

PS: I have already searched this query in this forum. Though i found few answers but they were not convincing enough.


----------



## Farooq Zahid (Nov 14, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Only what has been approved


Thanks bro !!


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

2015yash said:


> Hi djdoller,
> 
> While updating my EOI I encountered the following issue :
> 
> ...



Dude,, its nothing to get worked up.. its simple question. its like ad on the cig pack. which no one cares. All that they would care is your Tax money. they are not going to escort you from airport to some remote part of NSW state and say" work here" as long as its not regional.

they need you to work and pay them tax. thats all that they care.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have anyone who got the NSW ITA last week accepted the invitation and applied for nomination?
> 
> ...


Yup, I got mine approved in 5 days but my agent mentioned the longest that NSW has took is about a month for their other clients. Hope you get yours soon


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

Additional documents are the documents which you don't submit before hand normally(unless targeting Direct Grant).
Normal set of Docs:
Identity
Everything to prove your points claimed. English, work experience, education etc.

Extra docs which you can upload in hope of a Direct Grant are (but not limited to )
Medicals,
PCC,
Form 1221
Form 80
For both applicant and co applicant.

Hope that helps.
Rahul.


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

At-last today got NSW invitation.... Finally some thing has happened after so long


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

2015yash said:


> Hi djdoller,
> 
> While updating my EOI I encountered the following issue :
> 
> ...


It does not have any perticular meaning its only their term to get servey that how may people r unterested to live in regional area if they dont have 190 invite incase? And according to their servey they just got succeed for 489 visa and 1st of feb they also open few regional areas for few occupations in 489 and if i m not wrong then they just a hieved 15%of applications of 55 pointers who turn and accepted 489 regional.
Nsw is smartest state of aussie. Nothing is meaningless for them, coz they have sited on their website that "people our business".
Cheers.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Esh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I haven't been following this thread for a long time.
> I have applied for NSW state sponsorship visa (190) and waiting for the Grant for a very long time.
> ...


Pls tell us which additional docs. they r looking for? That some one can help u.


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> It does not have any perticular meaning its only their term to get servey that how may people r unterested to live in regional area if they dont have 190 invite incase? And according to their servey they just got succeed for 489 visa and 1st of feb they also open few regional areas for few occupations in 489 and if i m not wrong then they just a hieved 15%of applications of 55 pointers who turn and accepted 489 regional.
> Nsw is smartest state of aussie. Nothing is meaningless for them, coz they have sited on their website that "people our business".
> Cheers.



Thanks djdoller for your reply. I am good as long as it is not impacting me. In one of your previous replies today you have mentioned that 55+5 2613.. got invited last on 13 May 2015. Could you please let me know where did you find this information from. I am also in the same boat. Does it mean I may have to wait for this long? Thanks in advance for sharing your knowledge with us. I closely follow all your posts as they make sense to me. You are superb


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

jtsl9 said:


> Yup, I got mine approved in 5 days but my agent mentioned the longest that NSW has took is about a month for their other clients. Hope you get yours soon


Hey,

Thanks for the hope  I am yet to accept the invitation. I am waiting for my PTE results (for Wednesday's 189 round) and if I don't get it by then, I will accept the invitation.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Baba_1980 said:


> At-last today got NSW invitation.... Finally some thing has happened after so long



Congrats BABA.. 

well others? any update?


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Hi,
> This thread is for folks expecting invitation for NSW state sponsorship in new financial year that is from 1st July 2015.Rememember this group is created only for invitation information and guidance.This group is also for people who could not got invitation from Feb 2015 to June 2015 intake.Information sharing will be highly appreciated as its very frustrating specially to wait for invitation.
> 
> Below is the link from google spreadsheet where still many people are anxiously waiting for invitation.
> ...



Hi all

From links and sheets it seems for 263111 with 55+5 Pointers it is next to impossible to get invite?


anybody there had invitation with 55+5 From NSW


----------



## Mahi_2280 (Apr 11, 2016)

*NSW 190 261313 65 pts - Competent English*

Hi Guys,

I applied my EOI 189 (60) and NSW 190 (60+ 5=65) and my DOE is Februrary 25th 2016, I lost hopes for the 189 Visa.
However, I am still eagerly waiting for NSW (some miracle has to happen!!).So far I didn't get any invite. 

What are my chances of getting invite from NSW in coming months. 
How long still is my waiting period.

My details as below

261313 - 
ACS - Positive 
DOE - Feb 25th 2016
Age - 25
Education - 15
Experience - 15
Partner Skills - 5
Lanuage - 0 ( IELTS Reading - 7.5, Writing - 7.0, Speaking - 6.5, Listening - 6.5)


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

jtsl9 said:


> gowtham0110 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


I got mine on 7th april applied on 10th april


----------



## Esh (Oct 4, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Pls tell us which additional docs. they r looking for? That some one can help u.


I have front loaded the additional documents like Form 80, 1221 but i forgot to check a box in Form 80. I did checked the checkbox and uploaded it again.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Any 55+5 pointers got any invitations today ?

Please share the news alongwith ur occupation and points breakdown.

This shall be helpful for all the 55+5 pointers who are in waiting list.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Baba_1980 said:


> At-last today got NSW invitation.... Finally some thing has happened after so long


Dear please tell your points break down and Anzsco and when did u apply for Eoi


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Baba_1980 said:


> At-last today got NSW invitation.... Finally some thing has happened after so long


Pls share ur points occupation and date of eoi and invite


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

After a long wait baba got invite with 55 points with 6 bands but 15 points for work. Feb applicant. Have a good one. Prediction come true , but still i can say 50% only. Still a lot more people need to get invited. Any way a good hope for all 55 pointers.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> After a long wait baba got invite with 55 points with 6 bands but 15 points for work. Feb applicant. Have a good one. Prediction come true , but still i can say 50% only. Still a lot more people need to get invited. Any way a good hope for all 55 pointers.


You mean feb 2015? Or feb 2016?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> you mean feb 2015? Or feb 2016?


2015


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Baba_1980 said:


> At-last today got NSW invitation.... Finally some thing has happened after so long


Is your EA still valid? I think assessment results are only valid for two years.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

FAIS said:


> Is your EA still valid? I think assessment results are only valid for two years.


EA is valid for lifetime. No expiry date....


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> EA is valid for lifetime. No expiry date....


That's amazing, my VETASSESS result for Internal Auditor was expired after two years and my brother's assessment (External Auditor) is valid for three years only.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> 2015


That means NSW has started sending invitations to 55 pointers ?

What would be my chances now ? I have applied Eoi in second week of march 2016


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

tirik.ijrad said:


> EA is valid for lifetime. No expiry date....


Yes but has to get reissued after three years as DIBP do not accept three year older assessment. It is done by paying 95 dollars administration fees.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi guys, need your help to understand about the commitment of 190 visa.

Let's say Mr. X got visa visa for 190.. And made his first entry within 3 month(let's say aug 2016) and come back to his place(continued his job in previous country as he din find any job in that state).can we say that his 2 yrs serving time started from aug 2016 and will over sept 2018.. 

Why I am creating this scenario that making first compulsory entry, one may need to come back to his place as he don't have any job there. And he will be keep trying from outside( admittedly quite hard).. 

But if he finds a job in between he can go to that state and continue his commitments.. Still he would be commiteed only for sep 2018.

Pls bear my questions .. I am in dilemma and trying to clear all possible scenarios before taking any decision. Probably it may help others too.


----------



## jc007_ak47 (Jul 5, 2015)

I filed the EOI through Mara agent in feb 2015 and till now no invite with 55+5 points in 190 263111. I attempted PTE 7 times and no luck with reading score..over all many times above 65. But in reading always around 60. It's been more than an year I am waiting...not sure when NSW start invitations for 55+5.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello expats

By seeing above discussiin , i have some doubts about my invitation from NSW..
I have submitted my Eoi on Feb 28 2016 with score 55+ 5 . English no points but my experience after reduction by ACS IS STILL 6 + years.

Can you predict my probalbility?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

*hi*



jc007_ak47 said:


> I filed the EOI through Mara agent in feb 2015 and till now no invite with 55+5 points in 190 263111. I attempted PTE 7 times and no luck with reading score..over all many times above 65. But in reading always around 60. It's been more than an year I am waiting...not sure when NSW start invitations for 55+5.


Whats your points break down. And experience? Occu.name.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Guys please add a signature to your profile to avoid people asking you about your occupation codes and points breakdown repeatedly...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jc007_ak47 said:


> I filed the EOI through Mara agent in feb 2015 and till now no invite with 55+5 points in 190 263111. I attempted PTE 7 times and no luck with reading score..over all many times above 65. But in reading always around 60. It's been more than an year I am waiting...not sure when NSW start invitations for 55+5.


Not sure, if at all... hopefully they would invite some before june.


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi all,

My points breakdown:

Occupation: External Auditor
Age: 30 Points
Qualification: 15 points
English: 20 points
State Sponsorship: 5

Total 70 points

Sorry I am not able to add my signature.


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

I have filed my EOI on April 08, 2016 for subclass 189 and 190 visas.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Not sure, if at all... hopefully they would invite some before june.


Why do you say "before june"? Isn't the start of next FY on July?
Will NSW stop sending invites by June?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

emboon said:


> Why do you say "before june"? Isn't the start of next FY on July? Will NSW stop sending invites by June?


By June the quota will most likely be exhausted.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone with 60+5 got invited recently?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> Anyone with 60+5 got invited recently?


Quite a few.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Quite a few.


Wondering why I haven't invited yet?
it is because my working experience?
Should I list all working experience or just the related ones?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> Wondering why I haven't invited yet? it is because my working experience? Should I list all working experience or just the related ones?


What is your IELTS score?


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> What is your IELTS score?


I took PTE - Proficient 
Does individual score matter?
Do they prefer IETLS?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> I took PTE - Proficient Does individual score matter? Do they prefer IETLS?


Points for lang. matters.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Points for lang. matters.


it's 10 points for proficient

L 76
R 78
S 67
W 80

Overall 76


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

Dear All,

I submitted my EOI on 8th March 2016 for category Accountant General. I submitted for both 189 & 190 (NSW). I have 60 points and 65 with state sponsorship. 

Now I have been reading on this forum that DIBP only considers 70 pointers for Accountants General. Is there some basis to this? If this is the case does this apply to both 189 & 190?

I am eagerly waiting to hear from them with an invitation ASAP. I have my doubts however that some people have been waiting as much as a year to hear from them.

If anyone can shed some light on this it would be much appreciated.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> it's 10 points for proficient L 76 R 78 S 67 W 80 Overall 76


And your anzsco?


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Dear please tell your points break down and Anzsco and when did u apply for Eoi


Its in my signature, please check.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Baba_1980 said:


> Its in my signature, please check.


Your signatures are not visible on the app that i am using


----------



## inquel112 (Mar 9, 2015)

What are the views on the coming Immigration changes in coming July if any?
Worried engineering anzsco might get removed from sol/csol list.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

inquel112 said:


> What are the views on the coming Immigration changes in coming July if any?
> Worried engineering anzsco might get removed from sol/csol list.


How can engg anzsco be removed ?

Any sources ?

What is the authenticity ?


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

BAT7722 said:


> Guys please add a signature to your profile to avoid people asking you about your occupation codes and points breakdown repeatedly...


8 each in ielts..... How?
I've been trying but no luck


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

inquel112 said:


> What are the views on the coming Immigration changes in coming July if any?
> Worried engineering anzsco might get removed from sol/csol list.


I don't think it will be too much shifting in the sol list. My guess (and just a guess) is that they want to protect students finishing in Aus, so it will probably be more points for study and work in Aus and for higher English scores, less points for age and oversees experience...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> Anyone with 60+5 got invited recently?


Which occupation?


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Dear All,
> 
> For new PTE material kindly visit below mentioned links:-
> 
> ...


 Is it preperetion => preparation intentional


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

2015yash said:


> Thanks djdoller for your reply. I am good as long as it is not impacting me. In one of your previous replies today you have mentioned that 55+5 2613.. got invited last on 13 May 2015. Could you please let me know where did you find this information from. I am also in the same boat. Does it mean I may have to wait for this long? Thanks in advance for sharing your knowledge with us. I closely follow all your posts as they make sense to me. You are superb


Hi Djdoller,

Awaiting your reply on this. Thanks in advance for sparing time on my query.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

2015yash said:


> Hi Djdoller,
> 
> Awaiting your reply on this. Thanks in advance for sparing time on my query.


Thanks for the appriciation. The 55 pointers already start to get invite in other trades that is good sign. Other thing for 55 pointers to keep in mind that if the doi is any, but untill the june end nobuddy get invite since 6 or more months then definately they all need to adopt other way. 
1. If there is any option increase the points.
2. Try to improve engs. Score.
3. If not then last but not least , apply for 489 if condition match to the occupation. 
4. Finally if no way then wait untill they tired and invite u.
Cheers.


----------



## r14975 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi DJ Doller

One question ... have heard some people getting invite with 55 points in VIC. Whats the catch? One of my friend applied through some consultant got invite with 55 points from VIC. Why is there so much of disparity or what is the point that a person filing from himself misses?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

r14975 said:


> Hi DJ Doller
> 
> One question ... have heard some people getting invite with 55 points in VIC. Whats the catch? One of my friend applied through some consultant got invite with 55 points from VIC. Why is there so much of disparity or what is the point that a person filing from himself misses?


Vic. State have their own terms. Might be that guy sponsored by family member or by any employer. Vic is very rude to reject the applications. They dont matter the only points. With more than 8 yrs exp guy with 55 points also invited by vic in past.
So all applicants r different for them.


----------



## r14975 (Apr 5, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Vic. State have their own terms. Might be that guy sponsored by family member or by any employer. Vic is very rude to reject the applications. They dont matter the only points. With more than 8 yrs exp guy with 55 points also invited by vic in past.
> So all applicants r different for them.


Hmmmm.... but not good


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey guys,

Anyone has got invited as an accountant in NSW invitation with 60+5 points?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Tomorrow is the golden day for all 60 pointers who r waiting for invite since long time in 189sc. So all hope is on tomorrow for 190 sc. If most 60 pointers will be invited with less than 3 yrs exp and 7 bands then definately there r good chances for 55 pointers in end of current month.
And if not very disappointing day for even 60 pointers with 6 bands and less exp. Points. So lets hope deeply that all will gone fine tomorrow. Invite will be start from mid night today.
All the best all of my 60 pointers friends.


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Thanks for the appriciation. The 55 pointers already start to get invite in other trades that is good sign. Other thing for 55 pointers to keep in mind that if the doi is any, but untill the june end nobuddy get invite since 6 or more months then definately they all need to adopt other way.
> 1. If there is any option increase the points.
> 2. Try to improve engs. Score.
> 3. If not then last but not least , apply for 489 if condition match to the occupation.
> ...


Any forecast for 55pts under engineering occupation? Cant find anyone got invite here....


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Tomorrow is the golden day for all 60 pointers who r waiting for invite since long time in 189sc. So all hope is on tomorrow for 190 sc. If most 60 pointers will be invited with less than 3 yrs exp and 7 bands then definately there r good chances for 55 pointers in end of current month.
> And if not very disappointing day for even 60 pointers with 6 bands and less exp. Points. So lets hope deeply that all will gone fine tomorrow. Invite will be start from mid night today.
> All the best all of my 60 pointers friends.


Do you think if there is a priority on the occupations? I am a 60 pointers in accounting with 65+ in PTE (Proficient)... have yet to hear any update from other accountants...


----------



## r14975 (Apr 5, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Tomorrow is the golden day for all 60 pointers who r waiting for invite since long time in 189sc. So all hope is on tomorrow for 190 sc. If most 60 pointers will be invited with less than 3 yrs exp and 7 bands then definately there r good chances for 55 pointers in end of current month.
> And if not very disappointing day for even 60 pointers with 6 bands and less exp. Points. So lets hope deeply that all will gone fine tomorrow. Invite will be start from mid night today.
> All the best all of my 60 pointers friends.


DJDoller

will the results of tomorrows round will be published instantly or they will disclose it on next invitation round?


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Thanks for the appriciation. The 55 pointers already start to get invite in other trades that is good sign. Other thing for 55 pointers to keep in mind that if the doi is any, but untill the june end nobuddy get invite since 6 or more months then definately they all need to adopt other way.
> 1. If there is any option increase the points.
> 2. Try to improve engs. Score.
> 3. If not then last but not least , apply for 489 if condition match to the occupation.
> ...


Thanks djdoller for your reply.

Yes I have seen few invites for 55 pointers in some other trades but I guess even they have waited for long. For instance the recent invite to baba 263311. He waited for almost an year to get the invite. If his wait is such long what will happen to 2613.. who are already countless. I do not understand your line "if the doi is any, but untill the june end nobuddy get invite since 6 or more months then definately they all need to adopt other way" Could you please elaborate.

Regarding your suggested ways to improve points I already have PTE proficient. I don't think I can achieve 79 score each in PTE to get 20 points. But definitely in Dec 2016 I will have additional 5 points because of my increased job experience. So do you think if I consider december as 60+5 then somewhere in Jan-Feb 2017 I have the chances of getting the invite ?? Thanks in advance again to share valuable information.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Tomorrow is the golden day for all 60 pointers who r waiting for invite since long time in 189sc. So all hope is on tomorrow for 190 sc. If most 60 pointers will be invited with less than 3 yrs exp and 7 bands then definately there r good chances for 55 pointers in end of current month.
> And if not very disappointing day for even 60 pointers with 6 bands and less exp. Points. So lets hope deeply that all will gone fine tomorrow. Invite will be start from mid night today.
> All the best all of my 60 pointers friends.


HI,
DJdollar,

Eoi send invite automatically or else DIBP decide and they send invite through skillselect manually,

Tell me please ,

Thanks,


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

*Heatlh examination*

Hi all,

One month ago I uploaded most documents, except form 80, and I still waiting for the first CO contact. Could someone tells me should I need to organise health examination or wait for CO contact.

When I open visa application, there is written:

-	View health assesment:

Examinations required

This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.

Organise health examinations.

Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused.

Thank you very much in advance!!!

Marco


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

MarcoNSW said:


> Hi all,
> 
> One month ago I uploaded most documents, except form 80, and I still waiting for the first CO contact. Could someone tells me should I need to organise health examination or wait for CO contact.
> 
> ...


It is your choice, You can either apply for Health examination and then upload the same before even CO being assigned, or you can wait for CO to ask for it and then book it and get it done. 
Either way is okay.
If I were you, I would choose the first if I wanted a Direct Grant, and would choose the latter if I wished to take time and am not rushed to make the move.

Hope that helps.
Good Luck.
Rahul.


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

eminemkh said:


> Do you think if there is a priority on the occupations? I am a 60 pointers in accounting with 65+ in PTE (Proficient)... have yet to hear any update from other accountants...


For sub class 189, accountants having EOI effective date falling in September/ October 2015 with 65 points have already been invited.

For sub class 190 (NSW), applicants with 65+5 points have been invited till March 2016.

So I believe, in the next few rounds of 189, November 2015 onward EOIs will be processed for accountants having 65 points. But since there will be few as most of them have already been invited by NSW till March 2016, turn of applicants with 60 points should come quickly.

If 60 pointers start getting SC 189 invites, 55+5 under SC 190 (NSW) will get invites too.

This is my analysis based on myimmitracker data.


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

It seems that NSW has issued approx. 2700 invites till March 2016. So in the next three months, will they send approx. 400 invites per month?


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

Also, how did they calculate the number 2700? I mean, do they count invitation emails they send regardless of whether applicants doesn't apply for the state sponsorship (because of any reason including 189 invite) or do they count only those applicants whose cases have been approved by them and skillselect has sent them the invitation to apply?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

M_F said:


> Also, how did they calculate the number 2700? I mean, do they count invitation emails they send regardless of whether applicants doesn't apply for the state sponsorship (because of any reason including 189 invite) or do they count only those applicants whose cases have been approved by them and skillselect has sent them the invitation to apply?


I think they count the number of invitations to apply for sponsorship even if the person doesn't apply.

It's really unfortunate but this seemed to be the case last year.


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

rd85164 said:


> It is your choice, You can either apply for Health examination and then upload the same before even CO being assigned, or you can wait for CO to ask for it and then book it and get it done.
> Either way is okay.
> If I were you, I would choose the first if I wanted a Direct Grant, and would choose the latter if I wished to take time and am not rushed to make the move.
> 
> ...



I have seen that you have opted for 489. Is it a good option? Because I have heard that you have to show them 2 years job in a regional area?


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

_Nothing is Good or Bad, Thinking makes it so._
With that line, I'd answer your question. 
489 allows you 4 Years of stay which afterwards links to 887-Permanent Resident Visa.
If once wants to apply for PR then one needs to satisfy the conditions, which are:
- 1 Year paid FULL TIME work experience in sponsoring regional area.
- 2 Year Residence proof in the sponsoring Regional area.

If at the end of 4 years, you don't have these two, then you may be asked to leave or not given an extension. and whenever you meet the criteria, simply apply for 887 and you get a PR.

Cheers,
Rahul.


----------



## Mahi_2280 (Apr 11, 2016)

*261313 - Software Engineer - Competen English*

Hi Guys,

I applied my EOI 189 (60) and NSW 190 (60+ 5=65) for 261313 - Software Engineer, my DOE is February 25th 2016, I lost hopes for the 189 Visa.
However, I am still eagerly waiting for NSW (some miracle to happen!!).So far I didn't get any invite. 

What are my chances of getting invite from NSW in coming months. 
If anyone can shed some light on this it would be much appreciated. 


My details as below

261313 - Software Engineer
ACS - Positive 
DOE - Feb 25th 2016
Age - 25
Education - 15
Experience - 15
Partner Skills - 5
Lanuage - 0 ( IELTS Reading - 7.5, Writing - 7.0, Speaking - 6.5, Listening - 6.5)


----------



## NagarajRao (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi JDesai,
What's your PR status.

Thanks,
Nagaraj


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

rd85164 said:


> _Nothing is Good or Bad, Thinking makes it so._
> With that line, I'd answer your question.
> 489 allows you 4 Years of stay which afterwards links to 887-Permanent Resident Visa.
> If once wants to apply for PR then one needs to satisfy the conditions, which are:
> ...


Thanks for the response.

Can you show them full time work experience in any occupation or does it have to be in your selected occupation?


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

You should go for PTE. You will definitively get 10 points in English.


Mahi_2280 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied my EOI 189 (60) and NSW 190 (60+ 5=65) for 261313 - Software Engineer, my DOE is February 25th 2016, I lost hopes for the 189 Visa.
> However, I am still eagerly waiting for NSW (some miracle to happen!!).So far I didn't get any invite.
> ...


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

rd85164 said:


> _Nothing is Good or Bad, Thinking makes it so._
> With that line, I'd answer your question.
> 489 allows you 4 Years of stay which afterwards links to 887-Permanent Resident Visa.
> If once wants to apply for PR then one needs to satisfy the conditions, which are:
> ...


The two years of experience as Software engineer is after deduction from ACS or is it like VIC exp requirement for SFC region ?

Regards,
Pradyush


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Yogi4Aus said:


> Friends
> I see not even a single person with my
> Occupation code applying
> Through out expat forum
> ...


*I am with you brother. we are in same boat... email me on [email protected], i will get back to you and we can keep updated with each others status....*


----------



## Silent spectator (Apr 12, 2016)

*I am waiting too.*



aldoboy said:


> Wondering why I haven't invited yet?
> it is because my working experience?
> Should I list all working experience or just the related ones?


I have 65 points for nsw and applied for analyst programmer on 27th feb.

I haven't received any invite yet.
Seems like they are not inviting analyst programmers in this round.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi experts, for 190 NSW invitation they asked to reply within 15 days . It means we need to submit all evidence also within 15 days? 
My wife ielts result will be published in mid of May. I have a doubt that can I go for NSW without before her ielts published ? 

Or they will provide some time .


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> Hi experts, for 190 NSW invitation they asked to reply within 15 days . It means we need to submit all evidence also within 15 days? My wife ielts result will be published in mid of May. I have a doubt that can I go for NSW without before her ielts published ? Or they will provide some time .


Yes.

Did you claim partner points?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi,
Andreyx108b,

Please tell me through skill select eoi will invite automatically or else it will decide and invite manually by DIBP as per their need ?

Thanks,


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

sfaridi said:


> Any forecast for 55pts under engineering occupation? Cant find anyone got invite here....


Not yet. Wait untill the end of month.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

eminemkh said:


> Do you think if there is a priority on the occupations? I am a 60 pointers in accounting with 65+ in PTE (Proficient)... have yet to hear any update from other accountants...


Accountant must need 65 points to get invite with 7 each in eng. And more than 5 yrs exp.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

r14975 said:


> DJDoller
> 
> will the results of tomorrows round will be published instantly or they will disclose it on next invitation round?


Definately after 14 working days they update the skill select. But we can get information from 189 invite thread.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

2015yash said:


> Thanks djdoller for your reply.
> 
> Yes I have seen few invites for 55 pointers in some other trades but I guess even they have waited for long. For instance the recent invite to baba 263311. He waited for almost an year to get the invite. If his wait is such long what will happen to 2613.. who are already countless. I do not understand your line "if the doi is any, but untill the june end nobuddy get invite since 6 or more months then definately they all need to adopt other way" Could you please elaborate.
> 
> Regarding your suggested ways to improve points I already have PTE proficient. I don't think I can achieve 79 score each in PTE to get 20 points. But definitely in Dec 2016 I will have additional 5 points because of my increased job experience. So do you think if I consider december as 60+5 then somewhere in Jan-Feb 2017 I have the chances of getting the invite ?? Thanks in advance again to share valuable information.


Sorry for unclear information i was middle of something. I mean to say there might be old eoi date or the recent one, but if upto june end some one dont get invite with 55 points then need to work out other thing. And yes wait is only the way. U must wait untill u get 60 coz mine is already 7 months.
Cheers


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> HI,
> DJdollar,
> 
> Eoi send invite automatically or else DIBP decide and they send invite through skillselect manually,
> ...


The 189 sc invite system is totally automatic but in 190 sc case nsw add some criteria and change it aswell at round to round depends on their needs of labour market.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi,

Djdollar ,

Please tell me through skill select eoi will invite automatically or else it will decide and invite manually by DIBP as per their need ?

Thanks in advance ,

Thanks,


----------



## Dwarakesh (Apr 5, 2016)

Is there any one who got 189 invite from NSW for electronics engineer occupation with 60+5 points.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Dear DJ Dollar / Anderyx

Does nsw 190 send invitations on decided date rounds or they send on routine basis ?


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

M_F said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Can you show them full time work experience in any occupation or does it have to be in your selected occupation?


It is any work experience which is Full Time in that area. Could be anything.



pradyush said:


> The two years of experience as Software engineer is after deduction from ACS or is it like VIC exp requirement for SFC region ?
> 
> Regards,
> Pradyush


Didn't get quite what you said Pradyush, but I guess you want to know about ACS deduction. Please clarify.

Cheers,
Rahul.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

rd85164 said:


> It is any work experience which is Full Time in that area. Could be anything.
> 
> 
> Didn't get quite what you said Pradyush, but I guess you want to know about ACS deduction. Please clarify.
> ...


There is two conditions for sponsorship from South coast for the software engineer.
First is IELTS 7 and other one is 2 years of work experience. So I wanted to know if this 2 years of experience is the experience after deducting the work experience whatever ACS has no marked as relevent ?
For me I have 4 years of exprience, but my 4 years exprience was cut by ACS to nominate me in software engineer as my degree was in electronics. So I have 0 years as relevant Work exprience. Will I be eligible for nsw regional sponsorship? Do they consider the original exp or the relevant ?Hope I am clear here.

Regards,
Pradyush


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Abhishu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi experts, for 190 NSW invitation they asked to reply within 15 days . It means we need to submit all evidence also within 15 days? My wife ielts result will be published in mid of May. I have a doubt that can I go for NSW without before her ielts published ? Or they will provide some time .
> ...



No, I am not claiming for partner points. That is for functional English. I heard while lodging the application we need to chose the functional English evidence (letter from university, ielts or second installment )

Can anyone help on this. Can I proceed with the visa lodging without my wife ielts result.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pradyush said:


> There is two conditions for sponsorship from South coast for the software engineer.
> First is IELTS 7 and other one is 2 years of work experience. So I wanted to know if this 2 years of experience is the experience after deducting the work experience whatever ACS has no marked as relevent ?
> For me I have 4 years of exprience, but my 4 years exprience was cut by ACS to nominate me in software engineer as my degree was in electronics. So I have 0 years as relevant Work exprience. Will I be eligible for nsw regional sponsorship? Do they consider the original exp or the relevant ?Hope I am clear here.
> 
> ...


Yes i already check that. It is after acs issued the certy. So total there must be arround 4 yrs exp.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi guys yesterday's result for 2613.. guys were very horrible. I found only 2 guys with 65 points were invited. Other 2631.. guys r with 70 points. So this time as i was thinking that if the more higher pointers will increase then it might trouble for 55 pointers. Its about 50% risky for lower pointers.


----------



## Dwarakesh (Apr 5, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Hi guys yesterday's result for 2613.. guys were very horrible. I found only 2 guys with 65 points were invited. Other 2631.. guys r with 70 points. So this time as i was thinking that if the more higher pointers will increase then it might trouble for 55 pointers. Its about 50% risky for lower pointers.


Hi Djdoller, where can I see the result for other occupations?
I'm interested in electronics engineer.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Hi guys yesterday's result for 2613.. guys were very horrible. I found only 2 guys with 65 points were invited. Other 2631.. guys r with 70 points. So this time as i was thinking that if the more higher pointers will increase then it might trouble for 55 pointers. Its about 50% risky for lower pointers.


Not a good news to start your morning. Now, I am not sure if even 60 points are enough to qualify for an invite?


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Hi guys yesterday's result for 2613.. guys were very horrible. I found only 2 guys with 65 points were invited. Other 2631.. guys r with 70 points. So this time as i was thinking that if the more higher pointers will increase then it might trouble for 55 pointers. Its about 50% risky for lower pointers.


Where have you seen the results?


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

*NSW Approved*

I got my approval today from nsw to lodge visa. 


My ACS is expiring soon so last night I wrote a letter requesting to expedite processing for nomination.

It was really quick see my signature. Thank you guys for sharing information.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rajivtechno said:


> I got my approval today from nsw to lodge visa. My ACS is expiring soon so last night I wrote a letter requesting to expedite processing for nomination. It was really quick see my signature. Thank you guys for sharing information.


Congrats!


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

rajivtechno said:


> I got my approval today from nsw to lodge visa.
> 
> 
> My ACS is expiring soon so last night I wrote a letter requesting to expedite processing for nomination.
> ...


Congratilations.
Are you from NSW?


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

makapaka said:


> Congratilations.
> Are you from NSW?


No I am not . I am from Mumbai, India


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Dwarakesh said:


> Hi Djdoller, where can I see the result for other occupations?
> I'm interested in electronics engineer.


There is no specific website, u have to analyse by your self by searching in different forums and web.
By the way no electronics eng.. invited eventually.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Not a good news to start your morning. Now, I am not sure if even 60 points are enough to qualify for an invite?


60 pointers have still chance to get invite in 190 or 489. But for 55 pointerscit is a bad news today.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

djdoller said:


> 60 pointers have still chance to get invite in 190 or 489. But for 55 pointerscit is a bad news today.


Yes. Mist likely.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Hi guys yesterday's result for 2613.. guys were very horrible. I found only 2 guys with 65 points were invited. Other 2631.. guys r with 70 points. So this time as i was thinking that if the more higher pointers will increase then it might trouble for 55 pointers. Its about 50% risky for lower pointers.


Last time they cleared all 65 pointers till 22nd March, so till date there would be only a few 65 and 70 pointers would be there hopefully hence a few got invited. However, we can have a clear idea only after the results are updated and we can see the occupations cap.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Sorry, 65 pointers till 8th March were cleared on 23rd March Draw with 4848/5364 places occupied, means only 516 more places to go. Now lets wait for an update on skill select to have a clear idea.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

I.t. guys r less likely to get invite since last 2 rounds in 189. So this could be effect for all software engg. The employers in whole australia still needs a lot more software engg. but dipb act like snack walking on the straight road. Dont know now what they r thinking. Another thing a lot of people with 60 and 65 pointers r accepting the 190sc because of the fear and so a lot of sits in 190 is spoiling. The people who really deserve 189 they forcefully have to accept the 190 invite. This will impect very ruin on 55 pointers only. Another analyses might prove that nsw opens the way for software engg as in 489 only from 1st of feb 2016. Because they had open few areas for regional sponsor. It really means that in 190 people who have 65 points with out exp. points still they r invited by nsw. But in 489 people must follow 2 conditions.
1. 7 each in eng. 
2. 2 yrs exp. According to acs .
So more qualified people have to select 489 because of age reduction points and the less qualified people r getting 190. Before december date of eoi people were gettion 189 in just 60 pointscwith out exp . And /or 6 each in eng.
So this can make me sure that day by day nsw is fulled by ACS guys. SO this will impect in future to reduce the quota of software guys. This time there r more than 5000 in 189 and 17% in 190 out of 4000 acs guys r needed this year. But may be in future this figures might change in just half.
So since now all need to do is focus to increase points by any other relavent factors.
Sorry for the vibrating news. I m also feeling sad but still have courage to fight with the situation.
Cheers.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

A very weird news come from south australia. I would like to show just few glance that y auztralian government migrate a lot of people each year even their own people r jobless in different state.

According to the ABS, in January 2015 there were 54,442 unemployed South Australians (born in Australia) and another 15,651 unemployed people who were born overseas. While some of these may be long-term immigrants who have lost their jobs, the bulk of them arrived in the last five years.

Half of Adelaide’s 16,000 jobless families live in Adelaide’s northern suburbs.

The state government nominates migrants if they have the skills and experience needed on the*skilled occupation list. They must stay in SA for two years. Neither the skilled occupation list nor the graduate occupation list bears any resemblance to local employment potential. According to Commonwealth Department of Employment, some of these professions and trades are in serious decline.

Why would a state government spin SA’s charms to people in England, India and China, when locals can’t get a job here? The answer is – money.

In a broad-based and diverse modern economy, migrants pump cash into the state for rental accommodation, schools, food and utilities. They may take six months to a year to get a job.
So this is completely ridiculous for the people who make a deep hope on australia.
My intention is only to spread the news thay choose the best state for migration where can find job easily.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> A very weird news come from south australia. I would like to show just few glance that y auztralian government migrate a lot of people each year even their own people r jobless in different state.
> 
> According to the ABS, in January 2015 there were 54,442 unemployed South Australians (born in Australia) and another 15,651 unemployed people who were born overseas. While some of these may be long-term immigrants who have lost their jobs, the bulk of them arrived in the last five years.
> 
> ...


Well, then the real advice to applicants is to NOT apply for SA state sponsorship. The worst kinds are those who got a state sponsor and then throw the obligation outside the window by moving to a different state.

From a very basic economic perspective, migrants bring in money into the local economy, which multiplies to other related sectors (e.g., service-related, such as banking). This is the same, regardless of whether the state is SA, NSW, and NT.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

A lot of people were asked me that y 189 is better than 190. Then my ans is as above statement from a leading newspaper.


----------



## shalu.yadav (Oct 9, 2015)

djdoller said:


> 60 pointers have still chance to get invite in 190 or 489. But for 55 pointerscit is a bad news today.


Hi djdoller,

Any idea about accountants with 60+5 waiting since Aug 2015. Hoping only 190 this year :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> A lot of people were asked me that y 189 is better than 190. Then my ans is as above statement from a leading newspaper.


To be fair, Adelaide is a really nice city. Certain sectors are doing okay, but the post-mining boom has been harsh on SA and WA. Perth is not in a great shape either.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

*hi*



dave85 said:


> To be fair, Adelaide is a really nice city. Certain sectors are doing okay, but the post-mining boom has been harsh on SA and WA. Perth is not in a great shape either.


That’s why they have Indian and Pakistani migrants with Masters degrees in IT and engineering working as taxi drivers, cleaners or in telemarketing. What a waste of human potential. The State Government is sentencing highly skilled workers and their families to penury, as we teeter precariously on the cusp of mass unemployment in South Australia.
The state is entering a phase of mass unemployment. Stop state-nominated migration now for five years and get new migrants jobs.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

shalu.yadav said:


> Hi djdoller,
> 
> Any idea about accountants with 60+5 waiting since Aug 2015. Hoping only 190 this year :fingerscrossed:


I.T. engineers are turning towards the accountant guy's situation bro. Next year there might be no future for I.T. and account guys.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> That’s why they have Indian and Pakistani migrants with Masters degrees in IT and engineering working as taxi drivers, cleaners or in telemarketing. What a waste of human potential. The State Government is sentencing highly skilled workers and their families to penury, as we teeter precariously on the cusp of mass unemployment in South Australia.
> The state is entering a phase of mass unemployment. Stop state-nominated migration now for five years and get new migrants jobs.


Because not all migrants in SA are Indian and Pakistani with skills in IT and engineering. SA needs migrants in other professional fields as well (e.g., healthcare, education etc).


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

Relax guys, the occupation ceiling for IT is almost full, that's why only 65 pointers are invited. The logic some people used here is quite astounding like it is an apocalypse.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

dave85 said:


> Because not all migrants in SA are Indian and Pakistani with skills in IT and engineering. SA needs migrants in other professional fields as well (e.g., healthcare, education etc).


Yes right. But only one factor affect all migration system. There are only 2 bigger group who applying for migration I.T. and Accountants. And other areas like health care and education space always seems to be unfulled. Few more trades like electricians , welders, motor mechanist etc. The ceiling level is 17 out of 1000. So even in such occupation australia need a big labour market to provide the cheaper services , but they each time get hammer on their own head. Why because in such trades whos assessment done by vetassess ot TRA they all come from very poor families in asian country, they rarely know the english anout the 5 band , coz labour market from asian country like india , pakistan , shrilanka r very different than australua expect. The most peiple who r eligible to assess their degree were most richest perfon from such country and they might know the real trade wirk which is really a horrible hard work.
Australia everytime think that by increasing the level of english they r getting higher skilled labour, but it is a really big mistake. In asian country labour r hardly to get proper education. Most r without education and qualification. So tell me how they can get 7 band each. My point of view is that most labour and trades person are not eligible to obtain the migration system. The people who study in engg. They even can assess the degree as a trades occupation and one out come is that they dont know the trades work eventually. 
So total loss of m8gration process.
When i was in sydney back 9 yrs one M.B.B.S medical guy with p.r. was working door to door marketing rep...
So how can the balance will be stable?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> Relax guys, the occupation ceiling for IT is almost full, that's why only 65 pointers are invited. The logic some people used here is quite astounding like it is an apocalypse.


Still it is not fulled. Just check the ratio... and since last 2 rounds very few i.t. guys were invited.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Still it is not fulled. Just check the ratio... and since last 2 rounds very few i.t. guys were invited.


Hey DJ Doller,
Do you have any idea what was the ceiling on 9th March round?
Did they even update it or they are only updating it monthly?


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Pls help me to understand the 190 visa time line. 

1. After receiving the invite we need to lodge the visa in 15 days (is it correct)

2. If Yes, then do we need to produce the evidence for functional english(while lodging the visa above) or we can simply accept the invitation and wait for 
the ielts result to be published(max 20 more days).

I am asking this question because my wife spouse result will be published on 13th May.

Abhishu


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Still it is not fulled. Just check the ratio... and since last 2 rounds very few i.t. guys were invited.


Because there are only 500 places left for this year, so in the past 3 rounds since March, DIBP only sent 100 invites for 2613 each round, that's why only 65 pointers are invited. If they send out 600 invites per round for 2613 like in Jan and Feb rounds, then 60 pointers will be invited. This is simple logic. When the occupation ceiling is refresh next year, 60 pointers will be invited again.

So the bottleneck now is because of the occupation ceiling for this year is almost full, pls refrain from giving false info without anything to back thing up.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Hey DJ Doller,
> Do you have any idea what was the ceiling on 9th March round?
> Did they even update it or they are only updating it monthly?


Yes it was 4762.
Y?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> Because there are only 500 places left for this year, so in the past 3 rounds since March, DIBP only sent 100 invites for 2613 each round, that's why only 65 pointers are invited. If they send out 600 invites per round for 2613 like in Jan and Feb rounds, then 60 pointers will be invited. This is simple logic. When the occupation ceiling is refresh next year, 60 pointers will be invited again.
> 
> So the bottleneck now is because of the occupation ceiling for this year is almost full, pls refrain from giving false info without anything to back thing up.


I m involved in this matter since 2004 bro. With 4.5 yrs of long stay in nsw. So i better know what to say and not. And i m just spreading the information from perticular base its not the word of mouth. So my only intension is not to just help people but also give the proper guideline for future. And yes if you have advanture to wait more than 2 or 3 yrs for getting invite its your choice. Y u wannt messup with others by not getting other way to get invite.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

djdoller said:


> I m involved in this matter since 2004 bro. With 4.5 yrs of long stay in nsw. So i better know what to say and not. And i m just spreading the information from perticular base its not the word of mouth. So my only intension is not to just help people but also give the proper guideline for future. And yes if you have advanture to wait more than 2 or 3 yrs for getting invite its your choice. Y u wannt messup with others by not getting other way to get invite.


So have you got your PR?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

All of my expat friends, only waiting is not the way now. As andrex explain me before. We must fight to increase the score. For that we all need to work hard too. I m really thankfull to andrex as he told me before few weeks. So by waiting we also try to emprove eng. And try another way to increase points.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

osteo80 said:


> So have you got your PR?


If i did then y would i m here?


----------



## Jack21 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Guyz

Please help me out. Received nsw invitation on 18th march,2016 and submit application with fee on 24th march.

no reply from nsw till now. 

please advise


thanks


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi djdoller, 

I had applied for NSW SS on September 30th 2015 with 55 points as Software Engineer(261313), haven't received any invite yet. 

I'd claim 5 points for my my experience from May 1st, what are the chances with 60 points to receive the invite from NSW ?

Age - 30
Qualification - 15
English - 10
Experience - At present '0' - (from May 1st 2016, would get 5 points)


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Can check the news on accountant from below link.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

prakash1243 said:


> Hi djdoller,
> 
> I had applied for NSW SS on September 30th 2015 with 55 points as Software Engineer(261313), haven't received any invite yet.
> 
> ...



This migration year u might get 190 at may or june but if u want 189 then after july but no fix time.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Jack21 said:


> Hi Guyz
> 
> Please help me out. Received nsw invitation on 18th march,2016 and submit application with fee on 24th march.
> 
> ...


relax man, it takes at least few weeks on average and it's going to be longer and longer because lots of people received invi in the last two months

Sent from my SM-A5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack21 (Apr 11, 2016)

@Bocko

Thanks dear for reply. Almost everyone who received invitation on18th march under the category of accountant has been approved by nsw. I am the onle one left. Worried what is wrong with my application.


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Jack21 said:


> @Bocko
> 
> Thanks dear for reply. Almost everyone who received invitation on18th march under the category of accountant has been approved by nsw. I am the onle one left. Worried what is wrong with my application.


I am also waiting for approval.
When did you apply?
What is ur occupation?


----------



## clpr2015 (Apr 5, 2016)

NSW approved my nomination today and Skillselect sent out the invitation.


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

Submitted nomination application today and I am now waiting for nomination from NSW.
I totally agree with the point of Andy and dj. Guys, try your hardest to improve your points. That's the only way we can sail through this journey of immigration quickly.
Take myself as an example. I first tried Canada in 2014. If only I could score one 7 or two 6.5 in speaking and writing then I would success. But before I could they changed their game. They prefer young and single and onshore and high pointers in the new EOI system.
Then I changed to Australia. I got 55 points in my hand but NSW changed their system. The lottery system was gone before I got a chance. Last June I almost got it again but they only picked 55 pointers with 10 years experience. I am with more than 8 but not enough again. Then this year again because of PTE many guys improved their scores. And the chance for 2613 55 pointers becomes really slim.
So finally after failed four times in IELTS I encouraged myself to give PTE a try. And I succeeded. And then in one week comes the invitation from NSW.
So guys, do not just waiting and do nothing. You never know when they may change the rules and leave us out of the game. Waiting for the lucky but at the same time keep practicing English and prepare for the next exam. Improve the score ASAP. That's the only way we can get out of this trap earlier.

Hope best luck will come to all of us!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

clpr2015 said:


> NSW approved my nomination today and Skillselect sent out the invitation.


congratulations. Would you be able to share under which occupation did you apply for?


----------



## Owami (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi guys, how many invitation rounds are there per month for NSW 190? l know the dates are not given..but is it one invitation round per month or could it be more?

*My timeline is as follows:*
ANZCO: *Management Accountant 221112*
IELTS: 08/08/2015 (7/7.5/7.5/8)
CPA assessment submitted: 27/11/2015
CPA +ve outcome: 22/03/2016
EOI NSW 190: 23/03/2016
PTE Academic : 10/04/2016 (all 90)
Updated 190 EOI (65 +5ss) :11/04/2016
Created 189 (65 points): 11/04/2016
NSW invitation: xxxx/04/2016
NSW approval: xxxxxx
ITA : xxxxxxx
Grant: xxxxxxx


----------



## pio1410 (Mar 20, 2016)

*current processing time - NSW*

any idea what's the realistic processing time for NSW? I got an invite last week, already submitted application and yesterday, i got approved nomination from WA and now have 27 more days to return signed paper. Not sure, whether NSW will do anything within 4 weeks with my application or should i just go ahead and return signed paper (state nomination agreement). Once WA receives my valid signed agreement, my Expression of Interest will be updated in SkillSelect to confirm State nomination with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

any idea?, it says on the NSW website, around 12 weeks, however, ive seen somewhere posts, it might be much quicker, unfortunately these were quite old posts.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Please go with what you have. 



pio1410 said:


> any idea what's the realistic processing time for NSW? I got an invite last week, already submitted application and yesterday, i got approved nomination from WA and now have 27 more days to return signed paper. Not sure, whether NSW will do anything within 4 weeks with my application or should i just go ahead and return signed paper (state nomination agreement). Once WA receives my valid signed agreement, my Expression of Interest will be updated in SkillSelect to confirm State nomination with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> 
> any idea?, it says on the NSW website, around 12 weeks, however, ive seen somewhere posts, it might be much quicker, unfortunately these were quite old posts.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Yes i already check that. It is after acs issued the certy. So total there must be arround 4 yrs exp.


Thankyou dude. Just wanted to check what do you feel now for 55 pointers with proficient english for software guys ? Is there any hope ?


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Jack21 said:


> @Bocko
> 
> Thanks dear for reply. Almost everyone who received invitation on18th march under the category of accountant has been approved by nsw. I am the onle one left. Worried what is wrong with my application.


Well, it probably counts from when you paid the 300$ fee. Anyways, from immitracker there is 1-2 accountants in your date range which received approval => statistics is veeeery poor for any conclusion. I don't think you should worry for at least a month or even two (I hope you will get it much sooner). Also, as andreyx mentioned (and he is a part of the furniture here  no one from this forum yet got rejected after invi. Cheers.


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

clpr2015 said:


> NSW approved my nomination today and Skillselect sent out the invitation.



How many days NSW took for nomination approval?


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

*NSW ITA accepted*

Hi All,

Today, I have accepted the NSW ITA for 190 by paying AUD300. In how many days can I expect the NSW approval? Once the NSW approves my nomination, in how many days will I get the invite from DIBP to lodge visa? Or is it on the same day?


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

pio1410 said:


> any idea what's the realistic processing time for NSW? I got an invite last week, already submitted application and yesterday, i got approved nomination from WA and now have 27 more days to return signed paper. Not sure, whether NSW will do anything within 4 weeks with my application or should i just go ahead and return signed paper (state nomination agreement). Once WA receives my valid signed agreement, my Expression of Interest will be updated in SkillSelect to confirm State nomination with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> 
> any idea?, it says on the NSW website, around 12 weeks, however, ive seen somewhere posts, it might be much quicker, unfortunately these were quite old posts.


I got DIBP invitation about 5 days after I submit my application to NSW. R u more keen towards NSW rather than WA? As you still have 27 days to response to WA invitation, maybe you can wait for a couple more weeks to see if you get a positive outcome from your NSW application. If not, better to proceed with WA


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

So NSW will take only 5 days give approval. In some places I saw they took 27- 42 days. Could some one pls confirm



jtsl9 said:


> I got DIBP invitation about 5 days after I submit my application to NSW. R u more keen towards NSW rather than WA? As you still have 27 days to response to WA invitation, maybe you can wait for a couple more weeks to see if you get a positive outcome from your NSW application. If not, better to proceed with WA


----------



## clpr2015 (Apr 5, 2016)

jtsl9 said:


> congratulations. Would you be able to share under which occupation did you apply for?


My ANZSCO Code: Solicitor - 271311


----------



## clpr2015 (Apr 5, 2016)

ginugeorge said:


> How many days NSW took for nomination approval?


I submitted my application for nomination on 7th April 2016, was approved on 13th April 2016, hence a total of 7 days (inclusive).


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Thankyou dude. Just wanted to check what do you feel now for 55 pointers with proficient english for software guys ? Is there any hope ?


Yes dear. But wait untill may mid . I already told to all. Now i rather keep mum as few people in forum dont like the way i m helping to all. But my advice is that try to increase points and /or if u finished your 4 yrs exp apply for 489 later on. Nsw is much better than other state. So i m giving this advise to u.


----------



## pio1410 (Mar 20, 2016)

jtsl9 said:


> I got DIBP invitation about 5 days after I submit my application to NSW. R u more keen towards NSW rather than WA? As you still have 27 days to response to WA invitation, maybe you can wait for a couple more weeks to see if you get a positive outcome from your NSW application. If not, better to proceed with WA


i guess, i'll wait a couple of weeks and if there isn't still feedback from NSW, i'll return signed document to WA. this paper has to be returned within max. 28 days,
thx


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Guys

Does NSW have a usual day / duration for sending out invites? Like they sending out invitations on maybe Fridays or after every fortnight?
I submitted my EOI on 4th of April, and I know it has still only been 9 days, but the wait if getting harder on me!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Lot of people with 60 points just come out in forum now. They were active only read the all openions but now as they r not getting invite one by another they r asking for prime openion here. I dont know if they dont want to be active and share their points etc. then how come they ask for help when ther r in trouble? World os filled of shelfish people.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> World os filled of shelfish people.



Ahahahaha...sorry I agree with you but I found this really funny


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

18/12/15 last invite date where 60 pointers with 7 in eng and 0 exp were invited. There after from january no one get invite beliw 3 yrs exp and 7 in eng.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> Ahahahaha...sorry I agree with you but I found this really funny


I m trying to change my mood. Coz day by day the scene is going to be worst. And free since last week as there is renovation running in my company so not much work.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> I m trying to change my mood. Coz day by day the scene is going to be worst. And free since last week as there is renovation running in my company so not much work.




I'm the same. I keep seeing more and more accountants on here with superior English thanks to pte meaning I will have no chance as a 60+5 for 190.


----------



## Jack21 (Apr 11, 2016)

makapaka said:


> I am also waiting for approval.
> When did you apply?
> What is ur occupation?


Hi

i applied on 24th march & my occupation is general accountant.


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello Everyone, I wanted to know that I got an invite from NSW last week under 190, I have made payment of 300 AUD today, by when should I expect revert from them and also what would be next steps. Do they also reject application?
Regards
Jagdeep


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

clpr2015 said:


> I submitted my application for nomination on 7th April 2016, was approved on 13th April 2016, hence a total of 7 days (inclusive).


Hi,
I am confused.
NSW ita will ask u to lodge visa within 15 days .. Is it correct. Is there any other process in between also.

In some thread I read, they need to pay 300aud before ita approval. 
Pls help me.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> I'm the same. I keep seeing more and more accountants on here with superior English thanks to pte meaning I will have no chance as a 60+5 for 190.


Can u give me the tips how to get 8 each in pte?


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

Abhishu said:


> Hi,
> I am confused.
> NSW ita will ask u to lodge visa within 15 days .. Is it correct. Is there any other process in between also.
> 
> ...


No they give 60 days to lodge visa.


----------



## clpr2015 (Apr 5, 2016)

Abhishu said:


> Hi,
> I am confused.
> NSW ita will ask u to lodge visa within 15 days .. Is it correct. Is there any other process in between also.
> 
> ...


Well confusion is anticipated. The steps are as follows:-

1) You lodged an EOI on Skillselect, specifying that you intend to be nominated by NSW.

2) You then wait for NSW's invitation.

3) You get the invitation from NSW Trade, saying that you can now apply for nomination, this is when the 15 day limit applies.

4) You follow the URL provided, fill in the forms, upload the scanned documents, pay AUD300.00 (the very last step).

4A) You then need to wait, it may take up to 12 weeks, if your points for any aspect is going to be reduced, inform NSW Trade about this and possible expedition may be granted.

5) Wait for NSW to send you an approval email.

6) Obtain the NSW approval, and at the same time Skillselect will invite you to lodge a Subclass 190 formal application.

NB: Item (6) is when you start you formal visa application, Items (1) to (5) are steps for the pre-condition of applying for the subclass 190 visa.

I hope this clarifies your confusion


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Dear Forum,

I got my grant today. I was following this thread up until sometime back. This thread has been very helpful and I would love to give something back 
I will continue to contribute wherever i see fit.
All the best for everyone who are expecting invites..

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

clpr2015 said:


> Well confusion is anticipated. The steps are as follows:-
> 
> 1) You lodged an EOI on Skillselect, specifying that you intend to be nominated by NSW.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the detailed explanation-
One last question.in fourth step four the scanned document, do I need to submit the ielts score information for my Wife (functional English, not claiming points for this) .

And in 4a, Can I assume it will take approx 5 days. 

In step 6, after getting approval, do we have 60 days to apply( here I believe I need to produce ielts score detail with evidence for my spouse.) ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Varun,

congrars.. hope to many more getting the grant emails. whats your IED?


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

rajivtechno said:


> I got my approval today from nsw to lodge visa.
> 
> 
> My ACS is expiring soon so last night I wrote a letter requesting to expedite processing for nomination.
> ...


Congrats


----------



## clpr2015 (Apr 5, 2016)

Abhishu said:


> Thanks a lot for the detailed explanation-
> One last question.in fourth step four the scanned document, do I need to submit the ielts score information for my Wife (functional English, not claiming points for this) .
> 
> And in 4a, Can I assume it will take approx 5 days.
> ...


I have to state that I am not giving any legal advice nor am I entitled to give any advice in relation to immigration matters in Australia. As I am an Australian lawyer who does not hold a practising certificate at the moment, I am not authorised to do so. The following information is a general information not catered for your specific situation.

For item (4) You have to submit your IELTS test report form, but I am not aware of any requirement as to your spouse's English proficiency UNLESS you are claiming points through your spouse. The idea is that the NSW Government must be satisfied of your points claim, and your wife is attached to your claim so unless your wife's English proficiency can help you in claiming points, it is not necessary, in my opinion, to provide any evidence of your wife's English ability at this stage.

For Item (4A) I personally think that 5 days would be a little too optimistic, on average, a candidate should get an approval in approximately 15 days, based on empirical evidence.

Item (6): Yes, after NSW sends you an approval email for its nomination, you have 60 days to lodge a formal subclass 190 visa.

Correct me if I am wrong because I have not done substantive research into this: I am not aware of the minimum requirement, if any, for spouse's English ability if the primary applicant (you) is applying for subclass 190. Nevertheless, your IELTS TRF must be produced.


----------



## clpr2015 (Apr 5, 2016)

varun86 said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> I got my grant today. I was following this thread up until sometime back. This thread has been very helpful and I would love to give something back
> I will continue to contribute wherever i see fit.
> ...


Very very happy for you! I hope you will have a joyous life, along with your family, in Australia.

It's always something motivating to see someone completing the long voyage.


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

dheeraj81 said:


> Congrats


Thank you . Hope you get soon too.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Great confusion to choose between Victoria & NSW ..
INternet is filled with lot of supporting arguments for both.Not sure which one is better for Job opportunity (System analyst/ software engineer/ Developer).

while searching on SEEK, it shows more opportunity in Sydney for same keywords, whereas the number of people are also more in Sydney too.

Share your input so that other also get some benefit.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> Ahahahaha...sorry I agree with you but I found this really funny


This made my day too, thanks djdoller!


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

Don't know whats going on but i must say i lost hope then suddenly things changed and changed pretty quick and fast.

Documents and Payment 300 AUD: 12-April-2016
NSW Approval: 14-April-2016 (Just in 02 days)


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

Who says 13 is the unlucky number

Yesterday morning, i woke up and as usual check my email to see my golden grant email. And IT WAS THERE :jaw:

Yes super duper happy .. Yaabadaabadooooo :first:

Thanks everyone here who helped me.

Time line is Updated below:


DIRECT VISA GOLDEN GRANT 13/04/2016 

IED 17-2-17lane:

And how can I forget you man. GOD BLESS YOU KEEDA who guided me so much and any point of time....

ANDY without your myimmitracker planning and estimation was impossible man... and thanks for your moral support man.. 

You are certainly Andy Paul the Octopus... you said before 20th april you should get. 

Again thanks a lot to everyone!

13 is my new lucky number now.


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

ni****gandhi said:


> Who says 13 is the unlucky number
> 
> Yesterday morning, i woke up and as usual check my email to see my golden grant email. And IT WAS THERE :jaw:
> 
> ...


Congrats Ni**** n all d best!!


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

rd85164 said:


> It is your choice, You can either apply for Health examination and then upload the same before even CO being assigned, or you can wait for CO to ask for it and then book it and get it done.
> Either way is okay.
> If I were you, I would choose the first if I wanted a Direct Grant, and would choose the latter if I wished to take time and am not rushed to make the move.
> 
> ...


Rahul sorry for my late response! Thank you very much for advice! Bye


----------



## thomasjacob4 (Apr 14, 2016)

BAT7722 said:


> Guys
> 
> Does NSW have a usual day / duration for sending out invites? Like they sending out invitations on maybe Fridays or after every fortnight?
> I submitted my EOI on 4th of April, and I know it has still only been 9 days, but the wait if getting harder on me!


Hi,
I'm in the same boat as you're in. 70 points total, English points 20 (I took PTE). Just wondering, there was a round on 7th April, why didn't they pick you???? this scares me  I submitted mine on 12th April and expecting to get picked on the next round.. whenever it is.. according to previous stats (immitracker), I would say next round of 190 NSW could be around 15-23 Apr.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

thomasjacob4 said:


> Hi,
> I'm in the same boat as you're in. 70 points total, English points 20 (I took PTE). Just wondering, there was a round on 7th April, why didn't they pick you???? this scares me  I submitted mine on 12th April and expecting to get picked on the next round.. whenever it is.. according to previous stats (immitracker), I would say next round of 190 NSW could be around 15-23 Apr.


What can I say man! this is frustrating. Even looking at the immitracker and this forum, I dont see people choosing this Management Accountant occupation at all.
I'll wait for a month, maybe. If I don't get invited, will have my skills assessment done for some other occupation :/


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

thomasjacob4 said:


> Hi,
> I'm in the same boat as you're in. 70 points total, English points 20 (I took PTE). Just wondering, there was a round on 7th April, why didn't they pick you???? this scares me  I submitted mine on 12th April and expecting to get picked on the next round.. whenever it is.. according to previous stats (immitracker), I would say next round of 190 NSW could be around 15-23 Apr.


What's your occupation dude?


----------



## thomasjacob4 (Apr 14, 2016)

BAT7722 said:


> What's your occupation dude?


261111 ICT Business Analyst.. one of the most abused occupations.. everyone wants a piece of it


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

thomasjacob4 said:


> 261111 ICT Business Analyst.. one of the most abused occupations.. everyone wants a piece of it


Thomas

Check the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-423.html

BA are there. I am adding you to the list that we are maintaining over there.


----------



## thomasjacob4 (Apr 14, 2016)

dreamsanj said:


> @dreamsanj
> 
> oh ok! thanks buddy


----------



## thomasjacob4 (Apr 14, 2016)

dreamsanj said:


> Thomas
> 
> Check the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-423.html
> 
> BA are there. I am adding you to the list that we are maintaining over there.


How can I see that list? (I saw it in one post of yours, but is there a google sheet we are maintaining?)


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Baba_1980 said:


> Don't know whats going on but i must say i lost hope then suddenly things changed and changed pretty quick and fast.
> 
> Documents and Payment 300 AUD: 12-April-2016
> NSW Approval: 14-April-2016 (Just in 02 days)


Could you let us know, what documents have you attached along with the NSW application? 


Regards,
Ronak


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

BAT7722 said:


> What can I say man! this is frustrating. Even looking at the immitracker and this forum, I dont see people choosing this Management Accountant occupation at all.
> 
> I'll wait for a month, maybe. If I don't get invited, will have my skills assessment done for some other occupation :/




Dude you didn't get picked because the last time any accountants got invited was mid March. Just wait, some of us have been waiting for months, some people waited for 6 months+ before getting an invite. There's no point posting every day making yourself anxious. If your points are high enough then it's fine. Management accountant has fewer people than general accountant and it looks like nsw assesses those occupations separately, meaning your chances are better as a high point management accountant than general where you'd have more competition


----------



## peik85 (Oct 22, 2015)

Is NSW only send invitation on Fridays? Can we expect them to send out invites tomorrow?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Thomas its one or two pages behind


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

When I can expect invitation for 190 for NSW with 70 points . I have submitted my EOI today.
System analyst


----------



## thomasjacob4 (Apr 14, 2016)

Abhishu said:


> When I can expect invitation for 190 for NSW with 70 points . I have submitted my EOI today.
> System analyst


No one knows.. maybe in 2-3 weeks. Whats your English score and work ex?


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

thomasjacob4 said:


> Abhishu said:
> 
> 
> > When I can expect invitation for 190 for NSW with 70 points . I have submitted my EOI today.
> ...


Total 8.5 years 
Acs deducted 2 . So it became 6.5 years

English - 10 marks


----------



## thomasjacob4 (Apr 14, 2016)

Abhishu said:


> Total 8.5 years
> Acs deducted 2 . So it became 6.5 years
> 
> English - 10 marks


k cool. have u seen this? It has recent info from people like us. its unofficial. do fill it up, its useful for others 
https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

Congratulations friends who recieved invitation. friends is there any news about invitation to engineering technologist ????


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

BAT7722 said:


> What can I say man! this is frustrating. Even looking at the immitracker and this forum, I dont see people choosing this Management Accountant occupation at all.
> I'll wait for a month, maybe. If I don't get invited, will have my skills assessment done for some other occupation :/


Most of the accountants (including management accountants) with 55 points received invitation email from NSW in the months of April and May last year. 

This year, the bar has raised due to PTE. So you can consider 55 pointers of last year as equivalent to 65 pointers this year. You should get the invitation before the end of this year.

Now your comment about people not choosing this occupation, I think it is in your favor.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

M_F said:


> Most of the accountants (including management accountants) with 55 points received invitation email from NSW in the months of April and May last year.
> 
> This year, the bar has raised due to PTE. So you can consider 55 pointers of last year as equivalent to 65 pointers this year. You should get the invitation before the end of this year.
> 
> Now your comment about people not choosing this occupation, I think it is in your favor.


If you claim the bar has raised because of PTE, then the guys with superior score through IELTS should be preferred?


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

BAT7722 said:


> If you claim the bar has raised because of PTE, then the guys with superior score through IELTS should be preferred?


In my opinion, yes.. 

I scored 7.5, 8.0, 8.0, 8.5, then 8.5,7.0,8.0,8.5

Then I attempted PTE and scored between 85 and 90 in all sections. In fact, I scored above 80 in enabling skills as well (although this score is not required for immigration purposes). 

Since I have tried both, I can say that scoring 8 in IELTS is difficult and sometimes good luck is needed more than anything else.

If trend continues, they will certainly consider removing PTE from the list of acceptable English language tests. There is no point of keeping a test that gives everyone 80+ easily.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

M_F said:


> Most of the accountants (including management accountants) with 55 points received invitation email from NSW in the months of April and May last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't think it's so much pte as it is that the quota was reduced. Last year most applicants with 65 points were getting invited for 189. This year you need 70 points


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> I don't think it's so much pte as it is that the quota was reduced. Last year most applicants with 65 points were getting invited for 189. This year you need 70 points


Quota is one of the few factors, I agree.

But PTE has also played its part. You have attempted PTE, tell me honestly, do you think you could have scored 9 across all modules? At least I don't think I would have...

Now I am seeing many members of this forum who were struggling to get 7 in IELTS are easily getting 79+.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

dear all , i am also applying on 190 visa and EOI date was 14th Feb 60 points 
I have not yet received any invitation .please tell me what to do 
My ielts score is overall 7.5.i HAVE GIVEN IELTS 4 TIMES


----------



## harshvg4 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey Guys. 

I had submitted my application on 17 Jan. 
The CO contacted me for PCC on 15 feb to which i replied with d docs on 5th March. 

Since then the CO seems to b giving me d cold shoulder. I sent him a mail on 7th April but no reply till date!!

Is there a no i can call him on to get a status of my application??

Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dream Chaser (Mar 3, 2016)

M_F said:


> In my opinion, yes..
> 
> I scored 7.5, 8.0, 8.0, 8.5, then 8.5,7.0,8.0,8.5
> 
> ...


I like your honesty and candidness. It's refreshing!


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

M_F said:


> Quota is one of the few factors, I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually, yes I do but I haven't personally met anyone else who got my score as well so I can't judge. I didn't take pte because I thought it was easier - I took it because it's an American test and I am American and I also took it with zero preparation...my situation is probably different


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> Actually, yes I do but I haven't personally met anyone else who got my score as well so I can't judge. I didn't take pte because I thought it was easier - I took it because it's an American test and I am American and I also took it with zero preparation...my situation is probably different






PEARSON is a British company, not american.

PTE considers american, british and other accents, however, is far from being an american test. TOEFL is definitely american



Sent from mTalk


----------



## ShahrukhAyub911 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey guys any hope for invitation taxation accountant Eoi submitted on 16/11/2015 on (60+5) 190? Im losing hope, feels like i dont have any chance as there are so many genius getting 79+ in PTE, and im so dumb in reading who cant even score more than 68 in reading..


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

engineer_tech said:


> Congratulations friends who recieved invitation. friends is there any news about invitation to engineering technologist ????


What are your points breakdown ?


----------



## ShahrukhAyub911 (Apr 15, 2016)

And my points breakdown
Age: 30
Degree: 15
Australian study: 5
PTE: 65 each
No experience


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

ShahrukhAyub911 said:


> Hey guys any hope for invitation taxation accountant Eoi submitted on 16/11/2015 on (60+5) 190? Im losing hope, feels like i dont have any chance as there are so many genius getting 79+ in PTE, and im so dumb in reading who cant even score more than 68 in reading..


Similar situation i am also stuck at 68 in reading.


----------



## ShahrukhAyub911 (Apr 15, 2016)

salmangillani said:


> ShahrukhAyub911 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys any hope for invitation taxation accountant Eoi submitted on 16/11/2015 on (60+5) 190? Im losing hope, feels like i dont have any chance as there are so many genius getting 79+ in PTE, and im so dumb in reading who cant even score more than 68 in reading..
> ...


Feels like i will have to go back to my home country, no hope..


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

H? mate how are you 
You improved ielts 7"5 to pte 90. That's impressive
Can you guide me ?n?t N let me know the key factors N material leading to that score?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

pipebritop said:


> PEARSON is a British company, not american.
> 
> PTE considers american, british and other accents, however, is far from being an american test. TOEFL is definitely american
> 
> ...




Okay maybe I took the wrong test then but all of the staff at the testing center were also American...


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Here in chile is takes by Chilean people 😜 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

Is acs supposed to be valid even after getting approval for nominations. My agent say CO might reject if acs expired before visa grant .

Please help me.


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

Guys, once you have submitted you EOI for visa 190 (NSW), and when they decide to invite you, do they let know by email a or through skillselect or by both? Am just curious..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raidergator said:


> Guys, once you have submitted you EOI for visa 190 (NSW), and when they decide to invite you, do they let know by email a or through skillselect or by both? Am just curious..


Email as far as i can remember


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

raidergator said:


> Guys, once you have submitted you EOI for visa 190 (NSW), and when they decide to invite you, do they let know by email a or through skillselect or by both? Am just curious..


By both 1 mail from digital servicd for approval and other from skillselect to apply for visa .


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

raidergator said:


> Guys, once you have submitted you EOI for visa 190 (NSW), and when they decide to invite you, do they let know by email a or through skillselect or by both? Am just curious..


By both 1 mail from digital service for approval and other from skillselect to apply for visa .


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Any chance of NSW INVITATION FOR 261313 with 55+5?


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

rajivtechno said:


> Is acs supposed to be valid even after getting approval for nominations. My agent say CO might reject if acs expired before visa grant .
> 
> Please help me.


In one of the post just few days back I have read that the person emailed DIBP (after getting the invite) to expedite his case as his ACS was about to expire. DIBP obliged it. Also in one of the post I read that once ACS is expired you can get it renewed by giving some nominal admin fee. To what extent it is correct I don't know. 

Hope it helps


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Actually, yes I do but I haven't personally met anyone else who got my score as well so I can't judge. I didn't take pte because I thought it was easier - I took it because it's an American test and I am American and I also took it with zero preparation...my situation is probably different


You can find many in other threads. All 90s in PTE is more common than all 9.0 in IELTS in my opinion. 

I am not judging your English language skills. You might have got all 9ns in IELTS as well because you are living in US. But there should be a difference between you and others who score less than 8 in IELTS (just like me) and score close to 90s (or 90s) in PTE.


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

I had applied for NSW SS with DIBP 55, but I did not receive any invitation. However on 16th March, 2016, my passport was expired and I lost all of my hope. Yesterday one of my friend gave me a sign of hope by telling that they can still send invitation on the expired passport and then can ask for new Passport for processing, but he was not sure about it. I just want to know whether this information is true or not. I really want a clear answer Yes or No, so that I can decide my future plan precisely.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

M_F said:


> You can find many in other threads. All 90s in PTE is more common than all 9.0 in IELTS in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not judging your English language skills. You might have got all 9ns in IELTS as well because you are living in US. But there should be a difference between you and others who score less than 8 in IELTS (just like me) and score close to 90s (or 90s) in PTE.




I agree with this. I just personally have not met anyone else in person who scored all 90s so I have no idea whether it is easier or not. I still don't think it accounts for the huge increase of 70 point accountants though. 7.5 to 79+ in pte I can see, but 6.5 to 79+ I just think that is a little too far stretched.


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

salmangillani said:


> Similar situation i am also stuck at 68 in reading.





ShahrukhAyub911 said:


> Feels like i will have to go back to my home country, no hope..


Before next attempt, you guys should practice a lot. Do not just attempt the test for the sake of attempt only. 

For example, book your test after 30 days. Reserve at least 2-3 hours everyday for reading all available tests' materials, not just PTE. There are plenty of resources related to TOEFL and IELTS on the internet, but the best ones are those related to GMAT verbal. GMAT format includes questions on Reading Comprehension, Critical Reasoning and Sentence Correction. Other than that, try reading and understanding newspapers, articles and passage books like "Understand and Communicate" and try answering questions at the end of the passage. In the last two days, attempt the two practice tests available on ptepractice website. 

I hope that strictly following the above schedule will get you above 80 in reading.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

mrlenan said:


> I had applied for NSW SS with DIBP 55, but I did not receive any invitation. However on 16th March, 2016, my passport was expired and I lost all of my hope. Yesterday one of my friend gave me a sign of hope by telling that they can still send invitation on the expired passport and then can ask for new Passport for processing, but he was not sure about it. I just want to know whether this information is true or not. I really want a clear answer Yes or No, so that I can decide my future plan precisely.


I don't understand how passport's expiry is relevant to EOI?
Did you choose your passport as the identification document?


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

mrlenan said:


> I had applied for NSW SS with DIBP 55, but I did not receive any invitation. However on 16th March, 2016, my passport was expired and I lost all of my hope. Yesterday one of my friend gave me a sign of hope by telling that they can still send invitation on the expired passport and then can ask for new Passport for processing, but he was not sure about it. I just want to know whether this information is true or not. I really want a clear answer Yes or No, so that I can decide my future plan precisely.


Why are you worried? Get a new passport and update your EOI. Merely updating passport number will not change the 'Date of Effect'. However, if you are not sure, you can wait for your invitation and then once you upload all document, upload 2nd page of your new passport along with the personal details page. The second page always have the previous passport number. Also send them the copy of First Information Report (FIR) that you have filed with the police.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Technically, I don't know if I have been invited (my agent is on leave ) but my research based on myimmtracker shows I wasn't unless all candidates with more than 4 years experience in 2613 have been invited.
> 
> So far my analysis for 2613 code:
> 
> ...


Hi All, 
I want to share some good news as my agent told me I received an invitation from NSW which essentially means that they have started to invite 60 pointers with less than 5 years experience. I have 3 years of valid experience with 10 points and my DOI is 15th Aug 2015. 
So per my last prediction , following members should get the invite: 
naushadqamar
RRKJAUS
gchethan73
Steiger
Ganesh
And yes thanks DjDollar , I think 55 pointers should still stand a chance in the month of May but with 10 points in English.


----------



## RRKJAUS (Mar 31, 2016)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi All,
> I want to share some good news as my agent told me I received an invitation from NSW which essentially means that they have started to invite 60 pointers with less than 5 years experience. I have 3 years of valid experience with 10 points and my DOI is 15th Aug 2015.
> So per my last prediction , following members should get the invite:
> naushadqamar
> ...


Hi,

Congrats on getting the invite! Your prediction is correct, just received an invitation from NSW today too.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi All, I want to share some good news as my agent told me I received an invitation from NSW which essentially means that they have started to invite 60 pointers with less than 5 years experience. I have 3 years of valid experience with 10 points and my DOI is 15th Aug 2015. So per my last prediction , following members should get the invite: naushadqamar RRKJAUS gchethan73 Steiger Ganesh And yes thanks DjDollar , I think 55 pointers should still stand a chance in the month of May but with 10 points in English.



Congrats!!


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!!


Andy,Thanks a lot for your support!


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

RRKJAUS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats on getting the invite! Your prediction is correct, just received an invitation from NSW today too.


That is great. Congrats ! Did you receive it today ? What is your points break down ?
Please update the tracker the tracker if possible. Will great help for people waiting like me.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi All,
> I want to share some good news as my agent told me I received an invitation from NSW which essentially means that they have started to invite 60 pointers with less than 5 years experience. I have 3 years of valid experience with 10 points and my DOI is 15th Aug 2015.
> So per my last prediction , following members should get the invite:
> naushadqamar
> ...


Congrats. That is great. Please update the tracker the tracker if possible. Will great help for people waiting like me.


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi All,
> I want to share some good news as my agent told me I received an invitation from NSW which essentially means that they have started to invite 60 pointers with less than 5 years experience. I have 3 years of valid experience with 10 points and my DOI is 15th Aug 2015.
> So per my last prediction , following members should get the invite:
> naushadqamar
> ...


Thats Great news!!congratulations.. Which occupation please?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Guys, Happy to let you know that I have got NSW nomination today. Agent just confirmed. 
ICT BA.. 

Signature updated.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

offto said:


> Thats Great news!!congratulations.. Which occupation please?


261313 (software engineer)


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

dreamsanj said:


> Guys, Happy to let you know that I have got NSW nomination today. Agent just confirmed.
> ICT BA..
> 
> Signature updated.


Congrats Sanjeev!!!


----------



## RRKJAUS (Mar 31, 2016)

pradyush said:


> That is great. Congrats ! Did you receive it today ? What is your points break down ?
> Please update the tracker the tracker if possible. Will great help for people waiting like me.


Thanks, Pradyush! Initially felt anxious with 189 but remained hopeful and patient that an invite will come my way soon. 

Below is my points breakdown:

Age: 30pts
Ielts: 10pts
Degree: 15pts
Experience: 5pts
State Sponsorship: 5pts

Total: 65pts with ss / Developer Programmer

Hope you get your invite soon too.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Congratulations to all of you who received an invitation. I'm here waiting any notice for 233511 and 55+5 but there are not too many industrial engineers history in myimmitracker yo make a prediction like IT people  . Hopefully, next week will be the good one for all 55+5

Sent from mTalk


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

M_F said:


> Why are you worried? Get a new passport and update your EOI. Merely updating passport number will not change the 'Date of Effect'. However, if you are not sure, you can wait for your invitation and then once you upload all document, upload 2nd page of your new passport along with the personal details page. The second page always have the previous passport number. Also send them the copy of First Information Report (FIR) that you have filed with the police.



Thanks for your reply. I was worried because I was expecting that after expiry, may be their filters start to ignore my EOI. However the your response is showing that this is not a big issue. 

Also I could not understand your suggestion "Also send them the copy of First Information Report (FIR) that you have filed with the police." ... Why need that?


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

BAT7722 said:


> I don't understand how passport's expiry is relevant to EOI?
> Did you choose your passport as the identification document?


I dont remember whether I chose it as identification document or not. It was my thought that it is associated with EOI.


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Guys, Happy to let you know that I have got NSW nomination today. Agent just confirmed.
> ICT BA..
> 
> Signature updated.


Congrats Sanjeev


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

rajivtechno said:


> Is acs supposed to be valid even after getting approval for nominations. My agent say CO might reject if acs expired before visa grant .
> 
> Please help me.


He might ask for re-evaluation depending upon different scenarios, for ex. in case person have switched job and claiming points for that etc..


----------



## thomasjacob4 (Apr 14, 2016)

niklucky02 said:


> 261313 (software engineer)


Hi, great prediction.. and congrats on the invite! 
any prediction for me? 
ICT BA, EOI date 12 april, total 70 points (including SS), english: 20 points, work ex: 0


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi All,
> I want to share some good news as my agent told me I received an invitation from NSW which essentially means that they have started to invite 60 pointers with less than 5 years experience. I have 3 years of valid experience with 10 points and my DOI is 15th Aug 2015.
> So per my last prediction , following members should get the invite:
> naushadqamar
> ...


Hi nik,

You are a 60 pointer and your DOE is August 2015, but even 189 has cleared 60 pointers till 18 Dec 2015. then how come you were not invited under 189 category?
Or did you apply only under 190?


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

mrlenan said:


> Thanks for your reply. I was worried because I was expecting that after expiry, may be their filters start to ignore my EOI. However the your response is showing that this is not a big issue.
> 
> Also I could not understand your suggestion "Also send them the copy of First Information Report (FIR) that you have filed with the police." ... Why need that?


When you will apply for the new passport, the authorities in Pakistan will ask for FIR I believe. 

If NSW asks for the proof of your lost passport, give them the copy of your police report.


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

roni.patel said:


> Could you let us know, what documents have you attached along with the NSW application?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Ronak


1. Colour Copy of Passport
2. Colour copy of Academics Documents (Certificates, Degree and Transcripts)
3. Job Experience letter, Pay Slip (last 03), Bank Statement (01 Year)
4. Resume
5. Colour Copy of IELTS Test Result
6. EA Letter


----------



## tidepast57 (Jul 12, 2015)

I just got my invite from NSW! Took 28 days in total.
Gonna prepare all the documents for submission now


----------



## zachishtti (Feb 19, 2016)

Dear All, 


Please advise for Job TIPS in adelaide. 


Thansk

Zubair


----------



## r14975 (Apr 5, 2016)

Congratulations to our fellow expats for you INVITE from NSW...!!

So senior Expats

How what is the prediction for members with 55 pointers waiting for NSW Invitation. What do you think will they be able to sail through in this Invite process??


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

RRKJAUS said:


> Thanks, Pradyush! Initially felt anxious with 189 but remained hopeful and patient that an invite will come my way soon.
> 
> Below is my points breakdown:
> 
> ...


Great to hear that ! Hope My patience too pays off. Best of luck for your future process


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

M_F said:


> When you will apply for the new passport, the authorities in Pakistan will ask for FIR I believe.
> 
> If NSW asks for the proof of your lost passport, give them the copy of your police report.



It is expired, not lost. In case of expiry, we do not need any FIR.


----------



## Mahi_2280 (Apr 11, 2016)

Very Happy to hear that my 60 pointer friends for 2613 are getting invites.

Can some one please predict when I can expect the invite.

261313 - 
ACS - Positive 
DOE - Feb 25th 2016
Age - 25
Education - 15
Experience - 15
Partner Skills - 5
Lanuage - 0 ( IELTS Reading - 7.5, Writing - 7.0, Speaking - 6.5, Listening - 6.5) Overall 7


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Hi nik,
> 
> You are a 60 pointer and your DOE is August 2015, but even 189 has cleared 60 pointers till 18 Dec 2015. then how come you were not invited under 189 category?
> Or did you apply only under 190?


I recently got promoted to 60 pointers club because of my experience and I lodged for 189 this April.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

thomasjacob4 said:


> Hi, great prediction.. and congrats on the invite!
> any prediction for me?
> ICT BA, EOI date 12 april, total 70 points (including SS), english: 20 points, work ex: 0


I am not sure but I saw dreamsanj ICT BA getting invitation with 65 points so I guess your invite should be round the corner. Good luck!


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Finally got the invite from NSW today...a sense of relief...i was getting mixed response for my occupation code but luckily NSW did a favor to me

262113 with 60 points

Sent from my SM-N920G


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi All,
I have submitted my EOI today with 60 Points for NSW state sponsorship for 261111 ICT Business Analyst

Age 25 Points
Bachelor Degree 15 Points
1 Year Aus exp 5 Points
PTE Acad 7 Band 10 Points
NSW State Sponsorship 5 Points

Due to RPL my experience of 6 years was deducted 
I have positive skill assessment for ICT Business Analyst role. Since I have Bachelor of Science degree do I need to get it assessed or I can submit the certified copies after receiving invitation to apply if there is any possibility.

Total Points 60

Is there any possibility of getting Invitation to apply with skill ICT Business Analyst 261111
with 60 Points. What is the ceiling cap for ICT Business Analyst for 190 visa? Are invitations send out by state for 190 visa with 60 points. Next invitation round is 28th April?

Regards
Ridhi Dureja


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

Guys, 
How many invitation left for 190 visa?
Do you think 55 pointers still have a chance to get it ?
I applied my eoi on 13/August with 55 points as a biomedical engineer and still no invitation. My student visa will expire on 2/June . Can anyone advise me please


----------



## thomasjacob4 (Apr 14, 2016)

niklucky02 said:


> I am not sure but I saw dreamsanj ICT BA getting invitation with 65 points so I guess your invite should be round the corner. Good luck!


I got mine! thanks niklucky02


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

thomasjacob4 said:


> I got mine! thanks niklucky02


Wow!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I have finally received my invitation today but now waiting for 189 final April round.


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

mrlenan said:


> It is expired, not lost. In case of expiry, we do not need any FIR.


My bad.. I didnt read your post properly.

You dont have to worry about anything...


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

What does it mean .
ou access or attempt to access the application form too many times - as a security measure against link sharing, the form can only be accessed a limited number of times, beyond which the link will be invalidated.

Link will be invalidate after few attempts
What is the number of time attempt threshold x


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

I suggest you start processing the application


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Abhishu said:


> What does it mean .
> ou access or attempt to access the application form too many times - as a security measure against link sharing, the form can only be accessed a limited number of times, beyond which the link will be invalidated.
> 
> Link will be invalidate after few attempts
> What is the number of time attempt threshold x


Try to do it in one go. There's no threshold. It could be 2! So use chrome and do it all in one go.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> niklucky02 said:
> 
> 
> > Technically, I don't know if I have been invited (my agent is on leave ) but my research based on myimmtracker shows I wasn't unless all candidates with more than 4 years experience in 2613 have been invited.
> ...


Finally my prediction is really worked. Happy for u nick. Congrats.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I have finally received my invitation today but now waiting for 189 final April round.


Finally my bro. U got invite. Congrats. Happy for u.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Everyone pls update the details in myimmi.tracker who got invited today. Thanks


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I have finally received my invitation today but now waiting for 189 final April round.


Congrats mate. Happy for you


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Everyone pls update the details in myimmi.tracker who got invited today. Thanks


Djdoller,

Seems they have cleared most of the 60 + 5 pointers in Software engineering ? What do you think ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pradyush said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone pls update the details in myimmi.tracker who got invited today. Thanks
> ...


Yes . Coz steiger was only with 1 yrs exp. With 7 bands. So not much people r rest to get invite. Just we need to get update in myimmigration.tracker. that we can know the latest date invited person. So 60 pointets r invited means no 65 is rest untill today. A rain of invitation we can call. Just need to watch on next friday...
Good luck.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*60 pointers*

Mine is also 60 points .I applied on 14th feb still no invitation 
Its ony because our IELTS score is 0 points


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

Friends, I too got my invite today from NSW. Occupation code : 261111 - ICT BA 60 points + 5 points SS. I applied for NSW sponsorship in Oct 2015.

Now below are my queries :

1. I created 2 EOI for 190 visa. one EOI only for NSW and another for general (I mean to be considered by SA,WA or other territories. This may be illogical but I did so because my EOI for Victoria SS was rejected that time for no clear reason..!! ). 
Now I got invite from my both 190 EOI as NSW selected my both EOI same time...!! I have also applied for 189 visa in Aug, 2015 but I don't see any chance of invite coming soon on 60 points. Will there be any problem if I accept one invitation & let other 2 EOI expired on their own?

2. Can anyone guide me what to do next step by step after receiving NSW invite?


Thanks


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

A lovely day for all 60+5 pointers. Glad to see lots of happy faces. You guys deserved those invites. Cheers guys. all the best going forward.

Pls update immitracker. thanks!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited!!!


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats to all invited!!!


andreyx - So what you think about 55 pointers?


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Finally got invited
thanks guys, will keep it updated as it goes


----------



## naeemqureshi86 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello all,

this forum has been very helpful...i also got a invite today from NSW.
EOI submitted was on 6th Jan 2016 and i am a 60 + 5 er.

Just confused with something...once i apply for nomination approval and i get approved...will I again enter the pool of skill select to be selected as 65 pointer or they will ask me to apply for Visa straightaway (after approval).

Can someone help please?


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> Try to do it in one go. There's no threshold. It could be 2! So use chrome and do it all in one go.



Hi,
Pls help for below document to upload (Certified or not)

Passport (Certified copy)
ACS Copy(Certified or not)
English language ability (Certified or not)
Educational qualifications( Translated in English and certified)
Resume( not required to certify)

Obtional:	
Payroll records (Salary slip), tax returns( Tax forms) or other employment evidence(Offer letter & relieving letter for all companies ) (Certified or not)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jakurati said:


> andreyx - So what you think about 55 pointers?


Oh... In theory next step.. But jow many spots are left? 500-600?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Oh... In theory next step.. But jow many spots are left? 500-600?


Hope the number is lil bigger and considering the invites sent out most of the 60+5 points are cleared is what I think. As far I know all of them I know of are invited.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Guys pls help to share any information for certificate translation. I have checked quite a few but they are heavily costly 120$ per page.


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

naeemqureshi86 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> this forum has been very helpful...i also got a invite today from NSW.
> EOI submitted was on 6th Jan 2016 and i am a 60 + 5 er.
> ...


Once NSW approved ur application u will get invitation to apply for 190 visa immediately. No need to wait in skillset again.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Oh... In theory next step.. But jow many spots are left? 500-600?


Hi Andrey,

Do you think they might exhaust their quota so early ? :juggle: Also, Is there any chance for them to invite in excess of what they have promised i.e. 4000. ?


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Finally my prediction is really worked. Happy for u nick. Congrats.


Yes and thanks bro ! Hopefully I will be able to see you invited next week.

Best of luck!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Finally my prediction is really worked. Happy for u nick. Congrats.
> ...


Thanks mate. U will be shortly to use the aussie word "mate" so get used to it. And thanks u too. Humm hopefully i will get invite. 
One more free and good advise, just enjoy as much as u can in our home country, u r gonna miss the freedom of here. Cheers. And good luck.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

So good news for all 60 pointers with 7 in eng and less than 1 yrs exp r invited again today. So now all 55 pointers prey to god that next week will be mix for 60 poniters with 6 in eng and 55 pointers with 7 in eng. This was the rank of my predict. 
All the best to all.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> So good news for all 60 pointers with 7 in eng and less than 1 yrs exp r invited again today. So now all 55 pointers prey to god that next week will be mix for 60 poniters with 6 in eng and 55 pointers with 7 in eng. This was the rank of my predict.
> All the best to all.


Hope for the best  What do you think how many invites might me still pending ? Is there any chance thy will increase quota seeing so many applicants !


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pradyush said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > So good news for all 60 pointers with 7 in eng and less than 1 yrs exp r invited again today. So now all 55 pointers prey to god that next week will be mix for 60 poniters with 6 in eng and 55 pointers with 7 in eng. This was the rank of my predict.
> ...


Hummm. Most people with 60 points with 7 in eng with any exp. Mostly all got invite untill march i think. A lot more people did not updated detaild in myimmigration tracker. So incourage people to update the details for others. And if most 60 pointers invited untill march or till date then after 14 days we can see 55 pointers to get invited.


----------



## ShahrukhAyub911 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey any accountant got invitation on 60 plus 5 points state? I submitted my EOI on 16/11/2015 on taxation accountant. Any hope for me guys? My points breakdown

Age 30
Degree 15
Australian study 5
PTE 7 bands each
No experience.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> So good news for all 60 pointers with 7 in eng and less than 1 yrs exp r invited again today. So now all 55 pointers prey to god that next week will be mix for 60 poniters with 6 in eng and 55 pointers with 7 in eng. This was the rank of my predict.
> All the best to all.


oh god... then does this mean that 55 pointers with competent english still have to wait more... or say that chances are very low?


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

*NSW approval*

Hello guys,

Generally howlong does it take to get an approval and invitation from NSW after applying with the required documents and fee payment. I applied through my consultant using my email id on Wednesday(13th April) still haven't heard from NSW or received any confirmation mail for fee payment. I was under an impression that approval is instant or within a day.

Has anyone received an approval this week, please share your timelines when did you apply and how many days to approval.

Thanks in advance


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I got approval last week. I paid the fee on 6 April, asked for additional documents on 7 April and got approval on 8 April. Really quick. 



ReloAUS said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Generally howlong does it take to get an approval and invitation from NSW after applying with the required documents and fee payment. I applied through my consultant using my email id on Wednesday(13th April) still haven't heard from NSW or received any confirmation mail for fee payment. I was under an impression that approval is instant or within a day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Pls suggest on document translation from Hindi to English for NSW Visa. They have mentioned NAATI accredited translator or translator must need to write their full name , address.

I found a translator but they will give handwritten in Singapore. Not sure whether this will be accepted.

Guys pls suggest any. its urgent.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys, Pls suggest on document translation from Hindi to English for NSW Visa. They have mentioned NAATI accredited translator or translator must need to write their full name , address. I found a translator but they will give handwritten in Singapore. Not sure whether this will be accepted. Guys pls suggest any. its urgent.


 Google "certified translation service" - that will do. Usually certified translators will put their details and stamp it over.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

ReloAUS said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Generally howlong does it take to get an approval and invitation from NSW after applying with the required documents and fee payment. I applied through my consultant using my email id on Wednesday(13th April) still haven't heard from NSW or received any confirmation mail for fee payment. I was under an impression that approval is instant or within a day.
> 
> ...


I got two emails after applying, one was "application received..." and the other "...payment received..." so, if the EOI is on your email address you were suppose to get emails pretty much instantly. My advice is don't wait, check with your consultant asap...


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

It's so refreshing to see lot of 2613 60+5 pointers being invited. I'm really happy for you guys and hope you all get your grants super quick too.

I decided not to post in this thread until next financial year since I didn't see myself getting an invite any time soon. But now 55+5 like me can feel little bit optimistic again. However I encourage all of you to try to increase your points rather than playing the waiting game. I have scheduled PTE for next month and hoping to give my best shot at clearing 79+. Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi All,

The way things have moved since beginning of April, I think hopefuls with 55 points can expect some reprieve from NSW in coming two weeks i.e. by end of April or beginning of May.

I have a firm belief that getting 55 points with 10 points in English is a safe bet to wait, as I have waited since December 2015, and am expecting a response. Wait is excruciating, but the things would move not as per our expectations, but in larger interests.


Some people here have made predictions based on their analysis, which is interesting to read. I think that is one good way to pass time.

Those who have got their invitations from NSW since 1st April, It is safe to say that they have got their 90% of their PR already.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Pls suggest on document translation from Hindi to English for NSW Visa. They have mentioned NAATI accredited translator or translator must need to write their full name , address.
> 
> ...


You can get it translated from any local person. No issues at all. Usually the notary persons do this as well. They may charge 100-200 rupees for this if you are in India.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> You can get it translated from any local person. No issues at all. Usually the notary persons do this as well. They may charge 100-200 rupees for this if you are in India.


But that would be accepted by NSW or DIBP?


----------



## Cocox (Jul 20, 2015)

Folks, I've submitted my EOI on 03/10/2015 for ICTBA 261111 with 60+5 for NSW. Still nothing for me  . Saw that most have got invited who applied on 10/2015 . Anyone has a clue? Status in SkillSelect is still "Submitted"


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

Cocox said:


> Folks, I've submitted my EOI on 03/10/2015 for ICTBA 261111 with 60+5 for NSW. Still nothing for me  . Saw that most have got invited who applied on 10/2015 . Anyone has a clue? Status in SkillSelect is still "Submitted"


Pls be patient you might get it any moment is what I reckon..happy to share that I got mine yesterday...I had submitted my eoi around same time as you with same occupation and score...

Even my skill select status hasn't changed but my agent confirmed the news by forwarding the email (auto- generated) which they got from NSW.. Good luck!!


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Cocox said:


> Folks, I've submitted my EOI on 03/10/2015 for ICTBA 261111 with 60+5 for NSW. Still nothing for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I submitted mine in march 2016 60+5 for nsw 261111 got ITA on april 7... What is your point breakdown as per experts here job experience and engligh were factors for selection


----------



## Cocox (Jul 20, 2015)

offto said:


> Pls be patient you might get it any moment is what I reckon..happy to share that I got mine yesterday...I had submitted my eoi around same time as you with same occupation and score...
> 
> Even my SkillSelect status hasn't changed but my agent confirmed the news by forwarding the email (auto- generated) which they got from NSW.. Good luck!!


OMG dude just saw (after you mentioning about the autogenerated email) that I too had received that! WOW this is a big moment for me and to all of us! Like yours, my SkillSelect status is still "Submitted" . 

Thank you everyone. I'll continue to stay active on this forum & thread which have been the sole resource as I applied myself. We are one helpful community.


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

Cocox said:


> OMG dude just saw (after you mentioning about the autogenerated email) that I too had received that! WOW this is a big moment for me and to all of us! Like yours, my SkillSelect status is still "Submitted" .
> 
> Thank you everyone. I'll continue to stay active on this forum & thread which have been the sole resource as I applied myself. We are one helpful community.


Wow!!! High five dude!!! You owe me a beer


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Finally 7 months back log has been cleared by nsw for 60 pointers in 190 sc. From august 2015 to march 2016. So most probably next to next week might be prove good for 55 pointers. Coz there after nsw have only 1 month to send invite in may month. This time june month will be much busier according to last year coz there might few changes from dibp due to high no of applicant r seen in 2015-16. So i wish most of my forum friends will get invited by may end 2016 including me.
Cheers


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi guys .. Do we need to submit high school ask intermediate certificate and mark sheet for NSW invitation for educational qualification documents..


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

If you have applied on the basis of bachelor deegre or masters(claimed points) then no need to submit 10+2 certificate.



Abhishu said:


> Hi guys .. Do we need to submit high school ask intermediate certificate and mark sheet for NSW invitation for educational qualification documents..


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi All

Can you provide details do i need to pay the fees of Nominated skill before applying or after receiving invitation to apply for NSW State Sponsorship. Do I also need to send documents to skilled migration with fees payment

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello, 
Can you be more specific, at what point of the migration process are you? Your answer will guide someone in giving you answer.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Finally 7 months back log has been cleared by nsw for 60 pointers in 190 sc. From august 2015 to march 2016. So most probably next to next week might be prove good for 55 pointers. Coz there after nsw have only 1 month to send invite in may month. This time june month will be much busier according to last year coz there might few changes from dibp due to high no of applicant r seen in 2015-16. So i wish most of my forum friends will get invited by may end 2016 including me.
> Cheers
> 
> Dear djdoller,
> Your message is encouraging. I'm also expecting an Invitation from NSW being a mechanical engineer 55 pointer.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I think you are asking for NSW invitation and nomination process. If yes then here are the steps:-
1) You logded 190 EOI selecting NSW in skillselect website.
2) If NSW select you then they will send you invite on your email(mentioned in EOI). You need to fill the forum, upload the documents and pay the fee(300 Aus dollar) for nomination. 




ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can you provide details do i need to pay the fees of Nominated skill before applying or after receiving invitation to apply for NSW State Sponsorship. Do I also need to send documents to skilled migration with fees payment
> 
> ...


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello Guys , 

Need your assistance . 

I have already submitted 189 visa on March 18 but looks like there are little chances of getting invited .

I was planning to submit a separate EOI for NSW 190 Visa .

This is my overall understanding of the procedure , please correct me if i am wrong .

1. Submit a separate EOI for Visa 190 + NSW
2. Wait for the state to Nominate you .
3. Once nominated pay the Visa fees , some 300 AUD (Not sure whether we should upload any docs here )
4. Once invited apply for Visa , pay all fees and upload all docs . 

Please help me understand if i am correct


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> Need your assistance .
> 
> ...


1. Yes i did the same 
2. Nsw send invitation to apply... Here u need to pay 300 aud and upload all documents to prove ur points in my case i uploaded acs / pte result/ passport copy/ cv/ degree copy etc all related to ur points + cv
3 once nominated you will b sent a link from dibp to lodge visa and another email from nsw stating u r nominated (this is something i am yet to experience but this is what people on the form who got to this stage already are saying)
4. Pay visa fee and submit all documents medicals police clearance etc

Hope this help


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

1) Correct
2) Wait for invite email from NSW. NSW will send you invite on your email ID.
3) You will receive email from "digital.service...." for invitation.
4) Accept the invitation, fill the form(you will get in email), upload the documents. After that you will receive another email to pay 300 nomination fee.
5) Once your nominatyion is approved by NSW, you will receive email confirming nomination approval and invited by skill select. Here you apy the visa fee. 




vish555 said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> Need your assistance .
> 
> ...


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW approval*

Hi 

Thanks for clarifying. I have submitted the EOI with 60 Points including 5 points of State Sponsorship
My Points break up
Age 25 Points
Qualification 15 Points
PTE Academic 10 Points 65+( 67, 76, 74, 70)
1 year AUS Exp 5 Points worked in NSW for 1 year
190 SS 5 Points
Is there possibility to receive invite with 60 Points including 5 points of SS.
Next round of invitation is on 27th April.
Has anybody got invitation with 60 Points recently

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

Friends I have 3 queries :

1. I have applied for Canada PR & decision is pending. Now I am applying for Australia PR through NSW invite. Can someone have both Australia & Canada PR valid at same time? 

2. I am Indian citizen working in Qatar. Qatar does not have Australian Embassy & I cant handover passport through courier for visa stamping in case of Grant as I am already outside my home country. Nearest Australian Embassy is in Abu Dhabi which would again need visa to travel in case of grant... Can I opt for India for Visa Stamping.


3. ACS has reduced my 4 years of work experience on the name of ICT Minor Degree. I could not claim those years in my points. Do I still need to submit Reference letters for those 4 years?

Thanks


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

manager1985 said:


> Friends I have 3 queries :
> 
> 1. I have applied for Canada PR & decision is pending. Now I am applying for Australia PR through NSW invite. Can someone have both Australia & Canada PR valid at same time?
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2. No need for visa label on your passport. Australia is a visa label free country
3. Yes, because that experience was part of your qualification, if not your experience


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks dear for your prompt response...


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The way things have moved since beginning of April, I think hopefuls with 55 points can expect some reprieve from NSW in coming two weeks i.e. by end of April or beginning of May.
> 
> ...


I didn't understand what is so special about invi


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The way things have moved since beginning of April, I think hopefuls with 55 points can expect some reprieve from NSW in coming two weeks i.e. by end of April or beginning of May.
> 
> ...


MY be I'm missing something but I didn't understand what is so special about invitations from 1st April?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

*Docs upload clarification*



Sf80 said:


> 1. Yes i did the same
> 2. Nsw send invitation to apply... Here u need to pay 300 aud and upload all documents to prove ur points in my case i uploaded acs / pte result/ passport copy/ cv/ degree copy etc all related to ur points + cv
> 3 once nominated you will b sent a link from dibp to lodge visa and another email from nsw stating u r nominated (this is something i am yet to experience but this is what people on the form who got to this stage already are saying)
> 4. Pay visa fee and submit all documents medicals police clearance etc
> ...


Thanks so much , when we say upload necessary documents does that mean that just enough documents to prove the points or should we upload all necessary documents such as bank statements, payslips, hike letters , pan card .

or just necessary docs at this stage and rest of the docs when DIBP site ...


Also where are we supposed to upload these docs and also can we use the same email address when we create a separate EOI


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Any idea how many invites are left for the current financial year? Last two invitation rounds were massive, so I'm expecting at least 300 invitations each were sent. So that would leave (1300 - 300 -300 = 700) around 700 invitations left. Any idea guys?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> Any idea how many invites are left for the current financial year? Last two invitation rounds were massive, so I'm expecting at least 300 invitations each were sent. So that would leave (1300 - 300 -300 = 700) around 700 invitations left. Any idea guys?


I would say about 500/300+300 were sent... So roughly right..


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Thanks so much , when we say upload necessary documents does that mean that just enough documents to prove the points or should we upload all necessary documents such as bank statements, payslips, hike letters , pan card .
> 
> or just necessary docs at this stage and rest of the docs when DIBP site ...
> 
> ...



Hi ,

Just a couple of questions
1. I assume the PTE result and ACS copy we dont need to notarized before uploading
2. Passport needs to be notarized(certified true copy)
3. Degree mark-sheet & certificate needs to be notarized( Certified true copy)
4. Resume we can upload without notarized (as there is no original of it)

Pls correct if my understanding is correct.

Now I have question here. I notarized my passport and and Degree certificate along with Marksheets while doing my ACS in Apirl 2015(1 year back). Can I use the same copy or should I do it again.

Thanks


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Islander820 said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea how many invites are left for the current financial year? Last two invitation rounds were massive, so I'm expecting at least 300 invitations each were sent. So that would leave (1300 - 300 -300 = 700) around 700 invitations left. Any idea guys?
> ...


As the most 60 pointers r cleared so there would be 750 for whole month. Because last 2 month we could see a snake walk still it was stand at 667 approx so andy i guess this month wiuld be 750 min. 
So 1333-750 = 583 . Left.
And this 583 will be finalised some 60 old applicants arround 150 i guess and few middle of entered might be 50 so 200 total . And rest will invoted as 55 pointers overall except account guys, so 583 - 200 = 383 most 55 pointers up to 400 will get invite in different occupation most of IT guys.
What u say? And after first 10 day of june no new applicant will invite .
This is my guess only according to the last 2 yrs trends.
Give your comments pls.


----------



## clpr2015 (Apr 5, 2016)

Abhishu said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Just a couple of questions
> 1. I assume the PTE result and ACS copy we dont need to notarized before uploading
> ...


For the purposes of applying for the NSW Nomination (that is, after you have been invited to apply), all documents to be uploaded need not be notarised or certified PROVIDED that you are scanning the original documents in colour.

You will only need to upload all documents that would prove your point claim and no other is necessary.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

An accountant on this forum got an invite during the last week of June last year so I don't think they will stop inviting after the first 10 days of june


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

djdoller said:


> As the most 60 pointers r cleared so there would be 750 for whole month. Because last 2 month we could see a snake walk still it was stand at 667 approx so andy i guess this month wiuld be 750 min.
> So 1333-750 = 583 . Left.
> And this 583 will be finalised some 60 old applicants arround 150 i guess and few middle of entered might be 50 so 200 total . And rest will invoted as 55 pointers overall except account guys, so 583 - 200 = 383 most 55 pointers up to 400 will get invite in different occupation most of IT guys.
> What u say? And after first 10 day of june no new applicant will invite .
> ...




You mean they will invite IT guys with 55 points only? Or occupations other than IT?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> An accountant on this forum got an invite during the last week of June last year so I don't think they will stop inviting after the first 10 days of june
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean accountant with 55 points is not suppose to invite as there is a long queue behind. And according to aussie MARA agent the no of accounts guy who applied the eoi should be arround 8000 all over the world.


----------



## gracee (Nov 5, 2014)

Is it possible to get an invite for 60+5 points under stream 2?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> I mean accountant with 55 points is not suppose to invite as there is a long queue behind. And according to aussie MARA agent the no of accounts guy who applied the eoi should be arround 8000 all over the world.




I don't think even 60 point accountants such as myself even have a chance for Nsw. There's too many 65 point accountants and there's been a huge surge in 70 point accountants for some reason in 189


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

gracee said:


> Is it possible to get an invite for 60+5 points under stream 2?




Most of the applicants who got invited under steam 2 on this forum had 70 points without state sponsorship. Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

dapang0112 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > As the most 60 pointers r cleared so there would be 750 for whole month. Because last 2 month we could see a snake walk still it was stand at 667 approx so andy i guess this month wiuld be 750 min.
> ...


Not only. Mix occupation. Coz other engg. Will be invite in 189 as they have ceiling with more space. But most people r in IT AND ACCOUNT GUYS. So it eng will get invite with 55 and account guys will be with 65. Coz still a lot more account guys r waiting. For other occupation most will be invited with 60 and 55. But the round will start from may month 2015. 
Again the rules r followed by following manner.
1. 55 7 5
2.55 7 3
3. 55 7 0
4.55 6 5.
This applies to all occupation according to the last lead.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> gracee said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to get an invite for 60+5 points under stream 2?
> ...


Yes right.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

gracee said:


> Is it possible to get an invite for 60+5 points under stream 2?


Stream 2 is not an occupation. Must tell your occupation. And it depends on your nature of work.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Not only. Mix occupation. Coz other engg. Will be invite in 189 as they have ceiling with more space. But most people r in IT AND ACCOUNT GUYS. So it eng will get invite with 55 and account guys will be with 65. Coz still a lot more account guys r waiting. For other occupation most will be invited with 60 and 55. But the round will start from may month 2015.
> Again the rules r followed by following manner.
> 1. 55 7 5
> 2.55 7 3
> ...



I don't even think nsw will be able to invite most of the remaining 65 point accountants or the ones who will apply between now and the end of June. My guess is that they will limit it to people who have superior English and then see how many people are left in june.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Not only. Mix occupation. Coz other engg. Will be invite in 189 as they have ceiling with more space. But most people r in IT AND ACCOUNT GUYS. So it eng will get invite with 55 and account guys will be with 65. Coz still a lot more account guys r waiting. For other occupation most will be invited with 60 and 55. But the round will start from may month 2015.
> ...


Ok lets one funny statement that i would like to tell u if steiger will get invite in 189 by end of this immigration year then there would be good scopes to get invite for rest in 190.
Because that guy with 60 points is with 7 in eng and 1 yrs exp. And just near to get invite in 189. So if he is getting invite then chances for most 55 pointers r higher. Because most 60 pointers got invited in 190 on 15th. So they will widthrow their application from 190. And a big space will be thete in 190 for others. 
M i right?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Ok lets one funny statement that i would like to tell u if steiger will get invite in 189 by end of this immigration year then there would be good scopes to get invite for rest in 190.
> Because that guy with 60 points is with 7 in eng and 1 yrs exp. And just near to get invite in 189. So if he is getting invite then chances for most 55 pointers r higher. Because most 60 pointers got invited in 190 on 15th. So they will widthrow their application from 190. And a big space will be thete in 190 for others.
> M i right?




I was talking about 65 point accountants. I have no idea what they will do for other occupations. If most of the 60 points guys get cleared in 189 then sure, I agree with you. But it's estimated there will be 1,000 65 point accountants from March to June


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Ok lets one funny statement that i would like to tell u if steiger will get invite in 189 by end of this immigration year then there would be good scopes to get invite for rest in 190.
> ...


That is the very bad part. Yes according to u 1000 should be ther with 65 points. But dont loose hope.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

So much info , can anyone tell where you get the numbers from and any random guess on when NSW next invitation would be , i have 65+5 points planning to submit A separate EOI today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

djdoller said:


> That is the very bad part. Yes according to u 1000 should be ther with 65 points. But dont loose hope.




I have already lost hope. Unless by some miracle I somehow get an invite in June which is when I gain another 5 points for age, but I think they will probably be done inviting accountants by then. If they don't make too many changes in July then I have a shot next year but if nsw adds work experience requirement for accountants like the other states then I'm doomed


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> I was talking about 65 point accountants. I have no idea what they will do for other occupations. If most of the 60 points guys get cleared in 189 then sure, I agree with you. But it's estimated there will be 1,000 65 point accountants from March to June


I would say there are around 300-400 65 pointers from Mid of March till June. The thing is we do not know the number of 65 pointers who haven't been invited by NSW because of basic English skills. Only those with superior and proficient English before mid of March EOI date have been invited


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

bocko said:


> I got two emails after applying, one was "application received..." and the other "...payment received..." so, if the EOI is on your email address you were suppose to get emails pretty much instantly. My advice is don't wait, check with your consultant asap...


Thanks,

Surprisingly I have not received any confirmation mail from NSW regarding my payment or submission of application.

What do you recommend wait or drop a mail to NSW..

My consultants(they are very un-responsive), i do not know they will do much about it , I am on my own..

Thanks
Sudhindra


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW approval*

Hi 
Just want to know by seeing your status did you applied two EOIs
One for NSW and One for Victoria


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

vish555 said:


> So much info , can anyone tell where you get the numbers from and any random guess on when NSW next invitation would be , i have 65+5 points planning to submit A separate EOI today


Can anyone advice ?


----------



## ShahrukhAyub911 (Apr 15, 2016)

Any update regarding accountants? ?? I thought taxation accountant will be given higher priority.. Both 189 and 190 quota is about to end. What are they doing with accountants???


----------



## ShahrukhAyub911 (Apr 15, 2016)

Every time i come here and return with depression. Can anyone tell me that how does the NSW invitation look like? Nsw invitation email has become a treasure.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

ShahrukhAyub911 said:


> Every time i come here and return with depression. Can anyone tell me that how does the NSW invitation look like? Nsw invitation email has become a treasure.


Hi .
NSW 190 invitation has two parts 
1. You will rcv email from digital.services with a link ( that expired in 14 days). This is called invitation for nomination , which ask u to upload all documents for claiming points and 300$.
2. Subsequently, once ur nomination approve u will receive normal ITA from DIBP. That gives u 60 days to apply.

I am also reading all threads to collect information.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

ShahrukhAyub911 said:


> Every time i come here and return with depression. Can anyone tell me that how does the NSW invitation look like? Nsw invitation email has become a treasure.


You will receive a letter from digital.services and the title will be Invitation to Apply 190 visa EOI: Name


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

ReloAUS said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Surprisingly I have not received any confirmation mail from NSW regarding my payment or submission of application.
> 
> ...


First of all, I'm not a migration agent so please take my advice just as a friendly advice. First check your invi mail to see is it a forward from your agent or direct email from nsw. Check your spam box too. Check your credit card to see if the 300aud was taken off. If not you are getting very close to the deadline of 14 days.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Interesting discussion on how many places are left. 

I think NSW is already done with sending 90 % of invitation emails because the confirmed figure shows they have already "nominated" approx 2700 people by end of March. This number doesn't include the applications under process and email invitations sent to prospective applicants. 

If we roughly estimate, around 500 - 600 applications should have been under process by end of March and if we add another around 400 applications till mid April, the quota is effectively over (300 - 400 invitation emails are left to be sent by the end of June). 

So NSW will now send invitations very selectively, not in huge batches. It means that they will send invitations in case an application is rejected, or the individual hasn't applied after receiving invitation email, or by the time NSW sends approval, the applicant has already received 189 invite and applied for the visa.

Not a good news for accountants as I think not more than 100 new invitations are left for them till June. Only few 65 pointers with Superior English have a chance, that too extremely remote.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> ShahrukhAyub911 said:
> 
> 
> > Every time i come here and return with depression. Can anyone tell me that how does the NSW invitation look like? Nsw invitation email has become a treasure.
> ...


R u going to.accept 190 or wait for 189 untill 27 th.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

*190 for NSW submitted*

Submitted the 190 Visa for 2613 with 70 points just now . Anyone familiar when i am likely to get invited . I am totally ignorant about 190


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Submitted the 190 Visa for 2613 with 70 points just now . Anyone familiar when i am likely to get invited . I am totally ignorant about 190


Hi Vish, 
You have got good chance to get invitation with 70 points for 189. I am no one to deter you from lodging for 190 but if you do get an invitation on 27th round for 189, my humble request is to cancel the invitation for 190 ASAP so that 55 pointers can have a remote chance for invitation. Hope you understand!


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> I would say there are around 300-400 65 pointers from Mid of March till June. The thing is we do not know the number of 65 pointers who haven't been invited by NSW because of basic English skills. Only those with superior and proficient English before mid of March EOI date have been invited



That makes me feel better. I don't think there would be many 65 pointers without points for English though.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Interesting discussion on how many places are left.
> 
> I think NSW is already done with sending 90 % of invitation emails because the confirmed figure shows they have already "nominated" approx 2700 people by end of March. This number doesn't include the applications under process and email invitations sent to prospective applicants.
> 
> ...


Yes. Valid point about nomination vs invitation. 2700 figure mentioned in the skillselect website is the total amount of nominations granted up to end of March. It doesn't include the people who have received the invitations and are yet to apply and the people whose nominations are being processed. 

So I agree with your analysis that only about 200-300 invitations are left for the current year and NSW will send this very selectively. I don't want to disappoint anyone but it does look like the true picture.


----------



## kamalanabha (Apr 8, 2016)

gracee said:


> Is it possible to get an invite for 60+5 points under stream 2?


I got an invite under stream 2 for 60+5 points on the 7th Apr. I just submitted my application and hopefully should receive a response from NSW about it.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

If I get invited for my nomination, will my 189 EOI automatically be cancelled? I am trying to wait until the 2nd round in April (if not get invited, then I am willing to apply for my 190 invitation). Should I wait until the 190 invitation round (which is 27 April) or can I apply for nomination right now?


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Steiger said:


> If I get invited for my nomination, will my 189 EOI automatically be cancelled? I am trying to wait until the 2nd round in April (if not get invited, then I am willing to apply for my 190 invitation). Should I wait until the 190 invitation round (which is 27 April) or can I apply for nomination right now?


If it's the same EOI then yes your 189 EOI will be suspended once you lodge your visa. You will have 60 days so you can wait before you lodge your visa. You only have 14 days to lodge your nomination application so I would recommend lodge it as it won't affect your 189 EOI even if you get nominated.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> If it's the same EOI then yes your 189 EOI will be suspended once you lodge your visa. You will have 60 days so you can wait before you lodge your visa. You only have 14 days to lodge your nomination application so I would recommend lodge it as it won't affect your 189 EOI even if you get nominated.


So after nomination, even if I get the invitation to apply for 190 visa, unless I apply for the visa, my 189 EOI won't get suspended? Is this correct?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> If I get invited for my nomination, will my 189 EOI automatically be cancelled? I am trying to wait until the 2nd round in April (if not get invited, then I am willing to apply for my 190 invitation). Should I wait until the 190 invitation round (which is 27 April) or can I apply for nomination right now?


Make sure u just prepare all doccuments for 190. Same day on 27 if u dont get 189 invite then just apply for 190. But by doing this there is no effect to 189 eoi. But when u accept nomination then only u must withdraw your 189 eoi. Untill that time even after u can wait for another roung in may .


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

What about professional engineering with 55 point and competent english. ? 
Do you think we still have a chance ?


----------



## nringty (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

Was just wanting to know, after getting an invite from NSW, what are the chances of getting nominated and approximately how long would it take for them to give you the result.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I have applied for ITA just now for 190 visa based on the premise that the probability of getting invited under 189 is very low and plus I do not think that the nomination will be approved within a week (about 8 days remaining). I have opened the application up too much and I am very fearful that this invitation will lapse.!


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

djdoller said:


> *Ok lets one funny statement that i would like to tell u* if steiger will get invite in 189 by end of this immigration year then there would be good scopes to get invite for rest in 190.
> Because that guy with 60 points is with 7 in eng and 1 yrs exp. And just near to get invite in 189. So if he is getting invite then chances for most 55 pointers r higher. Because most 60 pointers got invited in 190 on 15th. So they will widthrow their application from 190. And a big space will be thete in 190 for others.
> M i right?


I have a more funy statement, bro. You had said that once this thread reaches 1000 pages, around then 55+ pointers would get their invitations.

So, This is a appeal to all those 55 Pointers like me to start posting constructive comments and make this thread lively, and let us try this sort too, just to enjoy our waiting time. eace:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nringty said:


> Hi guys, Was just wanting to know, after getting an invite from NSW, what are the chances of getting nominated and approximately how long would it take for them to give you the result.


If you get NSW invite, once you apply for approval - you will get an ita usually within 6 weeks.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Steiger said:


> So after nomination, even if I get the invitation to apply for 190 visa, unless I apply for the visa, my 189 EOI won't get suspended? Is this correct?


Correct. My EOI was suspended as soon as I lodged my visa.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi Vish,
> You have got good chance to get invitation with 70 points for 189. I am no one to deter you from lodging for 190 but if you do get an invitation on 27th round for 189, my humble request is to cancel the invitation for 190 ASAP so that 55 pointers can have a remote chance for invitation. Hope you understand!



I totally understand i have 70 points including state sponsorship ie i am a 65 pointer for 189 who did not get invited for last 2 rounds therefore submitted 190 hoping to get invited... Will for sure withdraw 190 if i get invited on 27th April which seems unlikely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> Correct. My EOI was suspended as soon as I lodged my visa.


I want to give you thousand likes but the system prevents me from doing that  Thanks I have just applied for 190 now


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > *Ok lets one funny statement that i would like to tell u* if steiger will get invite in 189 by end of this immigration year then there would be good scopes to get invite for rest in 190.
> ...


U r too good man. Sharp memory u have got bro. And yes according to each day i observed how many pages r filled by us by sending a total msg i analysis anout that 1000 page statement. So yes we r very near about it. And this time i m much confident about 55 pointers to good chance as most of the 60 pointers got invited in all trades except account. So wish for the good luck for all. And yes weather we got invite or not i will upload the funny statements further.
Cheers. And thanks to follow me.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

How all this suppositions works with occupation as industrial engineering, where there are not many people trying to get an invitation?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Anyone knows when was the last invite for 55+5 pointers received from NSW? Also, if possible for Software Engineers.

Any chances for profile like me? I have total 8 years of Exp including Aus exp of 2.9 years.

-------------------------------
Occupation: Software Engineer (261313)
Points: 55+5 
Age: 30
Onsite Exp - 5
Offshore Exp - 5
English: 0 (IELTS: L/R/W/S - 6.5/6.5/6.5/7.5)
Qualification: 15
State Sponsorship: 5
EOI Lodged: 01/03/2016


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone knows when was the last invite for 55+5 pointers received from NSW? Also, if possible for Software Engineers.
> 
> ...


Last date with 55 points of 261313 guy was invited on 13-05-2015.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Can anybody pls tell what username do you see in your mailbox when NSW sends out an invite?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

BAT7722 said:


> Can anybody pls tell what username do you see in your mailbox when NSW sends out an invite?


digital.services


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone knows when was the last invite for 55+5 pointers received from NSW? Also, if possible for Software Engineers.
> 
> ...


I would like to know the time required too !
I am on the same boat 55+5


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Not only. Mix occupation. Coz other engg. Will be invite in 189 as they have ceiling with more space. But most people r in IT AND ACCOUNT GUYS. So it eng will get invite with 55 and account guys will be with 65. Coz still a lot more account guys r waiting. For other occupation most will be invited with 60 and 55. But the round will start from may month 2015.
> Again the rules r followed by following manner.
> 1. 55 7 5
> 2.55 7 3
> ...


Very good analysis Djdoller! but I think there won't be any '55 7 5' and only a very few '55 7 3' so lets wait and watch!!


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Ok lets one funny statement that i would like to tell u if steiger will get invite in 189 by end of this immigration year then there would be good scopes to get invite for rest in 190.
> Because that guy with 60 points is with 7 in eng and 1 yrs exp. And just near to get invite in 189. So if he is getting invite then chances for most 55 pointers r higher. Because most 60 pointers got invited in 190 on 15th. So they will widthrow their application from 190. And a big space will be thete in 190 for others.
> M i right?


I hope they will wait for 189 round before lodging visa application..


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> Hi .
> NSW 190 invitation has two parts
> 1. You will rcv email from digital.services with a link ( that expired in 14 days). This is called invitation for nomination , which ask u to upload all documents for claiming points and 300$.
> 2. Subsequently, once ur nomination approve u will receive normal ITA from DIBP. That gives u 60 days to apply.
> ...


when shall we pay the huge amount of few thousand AUD to DIBP ?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

age 36 - 25 pts
Education - masters 15 pts
Experience - 16 years 15 pts

Total 55 pts, extra 5 pts from NSW SS

How long should I wait for invitation? anzsco 263111 ?


----------



## mal_1977 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi,

I've a question on 190 Visa PR holder. What's the main difference between 189 and 190?
Reading in many blogs I came to know that except 190 being state sponsored there is no other difference. 190 PR holder enjoys the same rights as 189 PR Visa holder but he has to go to the state who sponsored his Visa first.190 Visa PR holder too can work in any state provided he is not getting a job in his current state.State Government who invited him doesn't hold restrictions on the place but they only prefer that he should look for job in their state first ?

Waiting for comments from dear expats.

Mal


----------



## GOR (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi guys,

I've submitted my application after getting an invite from NSW on 7 April. Saw that there are some who have already received the approval to apply for visa. Is there anyone who is still waiting for a reply (like me)?

Am getting really anxious :-D


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

tchinyi said:


> age 36 - 25 pts
> Education - masters 15 pts
> Experience - 16 years 15 pts
> 
> ...



Add spouse points if you are married. Check NSW guidelines on English language before u lodge for 190 NSW. I believe it is having a mandate of minimum IELTS 6 or similar for applying SS.


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> I have already lost hope. Unless by some miracle I somehow get an invite in June which is when I gain another 5 points for age, but I think they will probably be done inviting accountants by then. If they don't make too many changes in July then I have a shot next year but if nsw adds work experience requirement for accountants like the other states then I'm doomed



Do you have work experience and which state you opted for SS. Most of the states are having minimum work experience requirement to invite. Refer the respective state sites for further info.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Not only. Mix occupation. Coz other engg. Will be invite in 189 as they have ceiling with more space. But most people r in IT AND ACCOUNT GUYS. So it eng will get invite with 55 and account guys will be with 65. Coz still a lot more account guys r waiting. For other occupation most will be invited with 60 and 55. But the round will start from may month 2015.
> ...


Yes u r right. Thats y much chances as 55 pointers r very few incompaire to last year.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Most people in 261313 with 60 points r invited. Just the applicant who r with 6 in eng r not invited. Now lets see weather nsw invite 55 pointers together with 60 pointers with in eng 6 or they skip few week to do so.
If still this friday is for 261313 then definately 13th may 2016 will prove good for 55 pointers who r waiting since more than 5 to 6 months.
So wish all will be done well. And dont loose hope. Cheers.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Good to see that skill select updatedcthe data very quick. 13th april result is out. And only 87 261313 guys were invited. So my prediction come true now.
Wooooowww.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Good to see that skill select updatedcthe data very quick. 13th april result is out. And only 87 261313 guys were invited. So my prediction come true now.
> Wooooowww.


I did not get you bro could you explain me please


----------



## r14975 (Apr 5, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Good to see that skill select updatedcthe data very quick. 13th april result is out. And only 87 261313 guys were invited. So my prediction come true now.
> Wooooowww.


1333 slots for invite are left with NSW after 13 April... Right? Please correct me if I am wrong.

Secondly, what do you think are these slots are sufficient to swallow all the left 55 pointers brigade??


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Amit Kapoor said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see that skill select updatedcthe data very quick. 13th april result is out. And only 87 261313 guys were invited. So my prediction come true now.
> ...


Last ceiling was 4848 and only 87 were invited in 2613.. so most 65 pointers were invited upto 10th march eou dated. Now in tracker there r 50 to 55 people r rest out of tuen few did not updated myimmtracker. So i say 40 people with totel need to invite so out of forum there should be 10 times more people waiting. 
So hopefully on 27th if 60 pointers will invite by 189 sc then definately a big back log will be cleared. Coz since last 3 round was very poor for 2613... so this time might be good. For whole . And thisceffect will be good for 55 pointers in 190sc for sure.
Hi andreyx what u say. If u read this pls reply on this.


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Good to see that skill select updatedcthe data very quick. 13th april result is out. And only 87 261313 guys were invited. So my prediction come true now.
> Wooooowww.




Hi DJ Doller

How to see skill select results????


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

r14975 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see that skill select updatedcthe data very quick. 13th april result is out. And only 87 261313 guys were invited. So my prediction come true now.
> ...


If the total no of 55 pointers will be less than 250 then 100% all will get invite untill june month.
I think most 55 pointers should update their data on myinmigration tracker. Thay way we can make sure about our guess.
And 13th april result is not bad. Still they have much space to invite few more applicants. So in most last month they invite mostly pro rata applicant first and on last month they invite other trades.
So hope it will work according to my thaughts.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

universalsardar said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see that skill select updatedcthe data very quick. 13th april result is out. And only 87 261313 guys were invited. So my prediction come true now.
> ...


U cant just see but for that u have to save old data in your screenshots. I did since last 13 months thats y i can tell u this all. And also andreyx is most helping guy to update the result in myimmigration tracker web. So i urge to all guys must update your details to approproate section in myimmigrationttracker.com


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

The main problem with all these "predictions" is that there are probably a lot more people who are not in this forum and they have submitted an EOI for NSW state nomination (and with points above 60 too). 

Even giving a 10 times leeway may not be enough for an accurate number. And there are always new people who submitted new EOIs with higher points.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

r14975 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see that skill select updatedcthe data very quick. 13th april result is out. And only 87 261313 guys were invited. So my prediction come true now.
> ...


R u on my immigrationtracker. If not pls do so.
And dont see the last result for nsw untill the whole month dont finished. Coz untill another few weeks there are a lot people invite after that date. 
Otherthing if most of (70%) guys update their result on my immigration tracker then its very easy to tell. But wait untill this friday then the picture will be out.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Engineers have a fair bit of chance for 55 pointers with proficient English.Please be hopeful.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

ginugeorge said:


> Add spouse points if you are married. Check NSW guidelines on English language before u lodge for 190 NSW. I believe it is having a mandate of minimum IELTS 6 or similar for applying SS.


I am married but spouse unable to claim points

I tried IELTS, L7.0, RWS 6.5, overall 6.5

Comment ?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

13 April round result announced.
NSW 2667 spots filled.Still 1300 odd spots remaining.Be hopeful engineers.You still got a chance provided no ceiling is reached in 189.
OTHER engineering profession reached ceiling.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

dave85 said:


> The main problem with all these "predictions" is that there are probably a lot more people who are not in this forum and they have submitted an EOI for NSW state nomination (and with points above 60 too).
> 
> Even giving a 10 times leeway may not be enough for an accurate number.


Yes right. But out of 87 people with 65 points i found there were 8 people in immigration tracker who updated the date. 
So according during last 2 round i found 8th narch to 10 march this lot cleared 65 pointers last including 70. So it is only a guess. 
Yes u r right out of this there might be more guys applied for it.
But still we can prejudice near about . But not 100%. Upto the date my predict got 75% correct as i m following the data very hard. Keep in my pc and analysis under all. And one more thing i keep in touch with few mara agents and get outcome each week who got invite lastly out of his applicants.
So lets wait for the friday.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

jdesai said:


> 13 April round result announced.
> NSW 2667 spots filled.Still 1300 odd spots remaining.Be hopeful engineers.You still got a chance provided no ceiling is reached in 189.
> OTHER engineering profession reached ceiling.


Yes . There is hope now as they r trying to invite as a bunch. So at last period they will fulled their whole ceiling together. Then only tedt will have good hope to get invote in 190.
Thanks bro to give some glance on to this.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Yes . There is hope now as they r trying to invite as a bunch. So at last period they will fulled their whole ceiling together. Then only tedt will have good hope to get invote in 190.
> Thanks bro to give some glance on to this.


I didnt understand you.


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

If the ceiling is full, so what r the chances of getting invitation for Engineering Technologist?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

jdesai said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Yes . There is hope now as they r trying to invite as a bunch. So at last period they will fulled their whole ceiling together. Then only tedt will have good hope to get invote in 190.
> ...


Do u temember last year. U did called to nsw that how many invite they send. On april month. So it was about 2000 + 87 on march month. So it was about 2087. This time its about 2667 untill today. So not that big difference at this year too. So i hope not all but few people with 55 pointes will get invite after few days.
What u say.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

as for NSW SS, if having the same migration pts, do they consider those with more experience or will they invite according to sequence ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> as for NSW SS, if having the same migration pts, do they consider those with more experience or will they invite according to sequence ?


Nsw dont follow the 189 rules. They have their own selection system depend on requirement of labour market.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Do u temember last year. U did called to nsw that how many invite they send. On april month. So it was about 2000 + 87 on march month. So it was about 2087. This time its about 2667 untill today. So not that big difference at this year too. So i hope not all but few people with 55 pointes will get invite after few days.
> What u say.


Last year 8n Feb 16,March 150 and nearly 500 invitations issued from April,May and June and in July the process slowed down.They issued more then 4000 invitations because they themselves were not sure how many applied nomination.So in Augusta they published figure and whatever nominated more then 4000 somewhere around 200 more then 4000 were shifted to next financial year.

NSW is at full swing and please dont expect that it will be faster then this.They are already issuing 550 to 600 invitations per month.Its just expat forums 55 pointers are not getting invitations.However 55 pointers with proficient englis have a fair amount of chance.
Thank You


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

GOR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've submitted my application after getting an invite from NSW on 7 April. Saw that there are some who have already received the approval to apply for visa. Is there anyone who is still waiting for a reply (like me)?
> 
> Am getting really anxious :-D


I have also accepted the ITA from NSW on 13th Apr and waiting for the approval. Few guys got it real quick (in 2 days). Wondering how long would it take for me.


----------



## Jack21 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi


Everyone,please update about nsw approval as i am curiously waiting from 24th march.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

jdesai said:


> 13 April round result announced.
> NSW 2667 spots filled.Still 1300 odd spots remaining.Be hopeful engineers.You still got a chance provided no ceiling is reached in 189.
> OTHER engineering profession reached ceiling.


That is upto march. Until today it might be 3300+. They are not inviting engineers with 55 points. Only one telecom engineer got invited recently. His name is baba_1980. But still we are hopeful that we will get our share too.


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Good to see that skill select updatedcthe data very quick. 13th april result is out. And only 87 261313 guys were invited. So my prediction come true now.
> Wooooowww.


Can you tell us from where you are viewing these numbers (87 of 261313). Is it somewhere from skillselect or immitrackers...hope all your predictions come true :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

jdesai said:


> 13 April round result announced.
> NSW 2667 spots filled.Still 1300 odd spots remaining.Be hopeful engineers.You still got a chance provided no ceiling is reached in 189.
> OTHER engineering profession reached ceiling.


You are misunderstanding data. That 2667 is the number of people invited until March 2016. Nothing to do with the update.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

mohsin84 said:


> Can you tell us from where you are viewing these numbers (87 of 261313). Is it somewhere from skillselect or immitrackers...hope all your predictions come true :fingerscrossed:


You can see it under the heading Occupational Ceiling. Now only 420 places left and they have consumed about 80 places just to clear 2 days of 65 pointers, which is very discouraging for everyone here. I now came to the conclusion that it is very difficult for 60 pointers to get invited.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

Steiger said:


> You can see it under the heading Occupational Ceiling. Now only 420 places left and they have consumed about 80 places just to clear 2 days of 65 pointers, which is very discouraging for everyone here. I now came to the conclusion that it is very difficult for 60 pointers to get invited.


There might be a reason they chose only two days as there might be no applications left consisting of 65 pointers as there was a result in april 12 in which three 65 pointers were invited by NSW till april and that was for 2613 guys as per immitracker .you can consider additional 10-20 cases which are not on immitracker.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

GOR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've submitted my application after getting an invite from NSW on 7 April. Saw that there are some who have already received the approval to apply for visa. Is there anyone who is still waiting for a reply (like me)?
> 
> Am getting really anxious :-D


I have not recieved nomination till nowi applied on 10th april


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Steiger said:
> 
> 
> > You can see it under the heading Occupational Ceiling. Now only 420 places left and they have consumed about 80 places just to clear 2 days of 65 pointers, which is very discouraging for everyone here. I now came to the conclusion that it is very difficult for 60 pointers to get invited.
> ...


U might be saying perfect. The person who was not invited with 60 points in 189 was steiger untill that period most people were with 60/7/3 yrs in 261313. So as on now there were lot of people with 65 and 70 were invited since december. So might be the 2 days dufference is because of the ceiling filled by 65 total up the invitation date so after 10 march there might not anyone who r elegible untill next round.
So i hope that definately there r chance to get invite of 60 pointers on next round on 27 april. Not all but few of them will get invite together as may month is last and precious to make sure about the applicant and the bext year steategy. My other point of view is that dibp is going to nake some correction next year so they might be make the invite process slower after june. So most people have chances to get invite untill may end. So still thete r more 3 rounds to go.
And obviously they need skilled labour. So they sit there to send invite rather not to send invite. 
So i hope that there will be all set untill may 15.
What u say.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

mohsin84 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see that skill select updatedcthe data very quick. 13th april result is out. And only 87 261313 guys were invited. So my prediction come true now.
> ...


87 is for all (261311/12/13). 
And yes it is mention in skill select web .u just match to last round from 189 sc section in ceiling level. Which was update after each 14 working days but since last 2 round it got rapid speed to update skill select web. Might be immigration officers read our conversation. Hahaha just joking.
But u can check as above method.


----------



## GOR (Jul 20, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> I have not recieved nomination till nowi applied on 10th april


Lots of luck to all of us who are waiting for the reply! Hopefully soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello Expats,

Hope all of your are doing good.
I have below queries and would appreciate if you guys could help.

1) Just to confirm do I need wife English test details if I get invited by NSW (I am not claiming spouse points)?? I am asking this because my wife is yet to appear for PTE (still need to register as we are looking for suitable test dates). I checked and found at the NSW website that the following documents are required :

-Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
-Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
-English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
-Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
-Full curriculum vitae/resume.
-Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.

So I think we only need documents for which points are claimed. I guess apart from resume as mentioned in the list above, we have everything if ACS is done already. Since NSW has only 14 days window I do not want to land up in a situation where I am short of documents and have to arrange it at the last minute. Please correct my understanding here.

2) How will I show the experience after my ACS is done. Lets say I have the employment reference done from my current organisation in January 2016. And I applied for ACS in July 2016 for which ACS say suitable. I have my overall points gets increased by 5 points in October 2016 because of the increase in experience, which I also updated in my EOI. And in December 2016 I applied as per my NSW invite. So how will I prove NSW that my points in increased?? Can showing the salary slips will solve the purpose or any other reference letter from my current company have to be produced ??

I hope I have not confused anyone here.

3) Out of curiosity as NSW has 14 days deadline, can you please confirm if I get the invitation that will also be reflected at my SkillSelect account, under correspondence tab ?? It may sound funny but I am asking this as I have this habit of deleting irrelevant emails on my phone at anytime of the day/night, and I guess everybody does this. I know that the invitation email gets generated from digital.services but still if get deleted I may check at my SkillSlect account. 

Apologies if the above queries have been asked earlier in this forum.
Thanks in advance for taking out time and replying on my query.
I wish you all good luck.

PTE appeared: 1st Aug 2015
PTE result : 2nd Aug 2015 (L-71 R-74 S-76 W-70)
ACS : 16th Jan 2016
ACS (result) : 5th Feb 2016
EOI (190 NSW 55+5) : 5th April 2016


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

djdoller said:


> U might be saying perfect. The person who was not invited with 60 points in 189 was steiger untill that period most people were with 60/7/3 yrs in 261313. So as on now there were lot of people with 65 and 70 were invited since december. So might be the 2 days dufference is because of the ceiling filled by 65 total up the invitation date so after 10 march there might not anyone who r elegible untill next round.
> So i hope that definately there r chance to get invite of 60 pointers on next round on 27 april. Not all but few of them will get invite together as may month is last and precious to make sure about the applicant and the bext year steategy. My other point of view is that dibp is going to nake some correction next year so they might be make the invite process slower after june. So most people have chances to get invite untill may end. So still thete r more 3 rounds to go.
> And obviously they need skilled labour. So they sit there to send invite rather not to send invite.
> So i hope that there will be all set untill may 15.
> What u say.


I dont know about the Dibp process but yes regarding the invitation i have the following assumption:-

1.) 189 currenlty is waiting for high pointer applications especially for pro rata occupations whereas for other occupations all 60 pointers are covered.

2.) As all other occupation with 60 pointers are covered it will release the pressure from NSW.So there seats are left for 60 and 55 pointers for pro rata occupation 

3.)Nsw has already covered 60 pointers(If all are covered.) in their last round for system analyst and they did not ggave any invitation to 2613 group (there might not be any), so next round might be for 55 pointers which will happen next week either on Monday or Friday .



Dj DOllar you have been in this forum for very long time, how many 55 pointers are there as per you could you give me a count?


----------



## kuriatko (Mar 8, 2016)

Jack21 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Everyone,please update about nsw approval as i am curiously waiting from 24th march.


Hi Jack.
I am in the same situation. Invited by NSW as Accountant (general) with 65+5 points on 18/3/2016. I submitted my documents on 20/3/2016 and I am still waiting for their response.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

kuriatko said:


> Jack21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Can i know your doi and points breakdown?


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Can i know your doi and points breakdown?


How many 55 pointers do you think are there in total


----------



## kuriatko (Mar 8, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Can i know your doi and points breakdown?


Hi DjDoller.

I lodged my EOI on 7th February 2016 as Accountant (General) ANZSCO 221111.

My points breakdown is:
AGE = 25 points (I am 33 years old)
ENGLISH = 10 points (8/9/7/7 - IELTS Academic)
QUALIFICATION = 15 points (Master's degree)
WORK EXPERIENCE = 15 points (8 years outside of Australia, assessed by CPA)

NOMINATION by NSW = + 5points

So, my total points are 65+5 for 190 visa.

I hope this helps.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

kuriatko said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Can i know your doi and points breakdown?
> ...


Thanks bro.


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

Guys, I need some quick help. 
I have received a nomination from NSW and an invite from DIBP to lodge 190 Visa on 14 Apr. I am turning 33 on 21st Apr and going to lose 5 points for my age after that date. My question is, do I need to lodge the visa application before I lose the age related points or when I got the visa invite, my points for blocked and now I can apply anytime within the prescribed 60 days period? 
I believe I need not worry about the points anymore, am I correct?


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello friends,

I was looking at the 13th April 2016 results. I below selection criteria is written over DIBP website.

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

From the quote above, if my understanding is correct visa date of effect means the date at which I reached my claimed points. For instance if my EOI is 26 January 2016 with 70 points but I reached my 70 points on 15th August 2015 then my visa date of effect will be 15 August 2015. Please correct me if I am wrong here.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

nvanm100 said:


> Guys, I need some quick help.
> I have received a nomination from NSW and an invite from DIBP to lodge 190 Visa on 14 Apr. I am turning 33 on 21st Apr and going to lose 5 points for my age after that date. My question is, do I need to lodge the visa application before I lose the age related points or when I got the visa invite, my points for blocked and now I can apply anytime within the prescribed 60 days period?
> I believe I need not worry about the points anymore, am I correct?


Yes 100% u apply before you loose your points. And also send email to dibp about your situation.


----------



## haozidong (Mar 23, 2015)

mohsin84 said:


> Can you tell us from where you are viewing these numbers (87 of 261313). Is it somewhere from skillselect or immitrackers...hope all your predictions come true :fingerscrossed:


You can get the data here. You need an account to access this page.
https://www.anzscosearch.com/list-occupation-ceilings/

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## radhakrishna (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi 
I created my EOI profile today (18.04.2016) under subclass 190
Age: 30
Education: 15
PTE: 10
State : 5 (Expecting)

Can anybody suggest how long does it take for a state nomination to get approved?

I opted for any state nomination

ICT: Bussiness Analyst
Code: 261111

Can anybody help me in this regard


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi,
Dj Dollar,

Currently NSW inviting all 60 pointer of All occupation list ,dear tell me please ,
60+5 Competent english or proficient english,

Thanks,


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi,
All,

Currently NSW inviting all 60 pointer of All occupation list ,dear tell me please ,
60+5 Competent english or proficient english,

Thanks,


----------



## pareekn86 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I have submitted my EOI on 11th April 2016 under visa Subclass 190 for NSW
My points break down are:
Age - 30
Education - 20 (PhD Biotechnology)
English - 10(PTE with avg score 72)
SS - 5
Total 65 including state sponsorship.

Is there any chance i can get an invitation under Bio-technologist(234514), if so any times lines. 
Where can i check for the openings in NSW for 234514. 
Also the invitation round scheduled for 27th April is also applicable for 190 visa subclass ?

Thanks a lot...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Hi,
> Dj Dollar,
> 
> Currently NSW inviting all 60 pointer of All occupation list ,dear tell me please ,
> ...


Yes mostly 60 pointers from acs r invited on 15th with 60/7/0 up to march month. Whats your score and eoi?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

pareekn86 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have submitted my EOI on 11th April 2016 under visa Subclass 190 for NSW
> My points break down are:
> Age - 30
> ...


No worries ,You will be invited 27th APR 2016 draw -- 189 ,sure for that ,


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> No worries ,You will be invited 27th APR 2016 draw -- 189 ,sure for that ,


He is not eligible for sc 189.


----------



## pareekn86 (Apr 16, 2016)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> No worries ,You will be invited 27th APR 2016 draw -- 189 ,sure for that ,


Hi,
Thanks for those wonderful words, but i have applied under visa subclass 190 not 189, not sure how it works.
Also, just curious what makes you so sure that i would be getting the invite in the 27th April round.

Thanks for your help..


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

pareekn86 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for those wonderful words, but i have applied under visa subclass 190 not 189, not sure how it works.
> Also, just curious what makes you so sure that i would be getting the invite in the 27th April round.
> 
> Thanks for your help..


Ohh sorry your occupation is not in SOL so you are not eligible for 189 ,


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Yes mostly 60 pointers from acs r invited on 15th with 60/7/0 up to march month. Whats your score and eoi?


hi,
Dj Dollar ,

Thanks for your reply,

Check your private message already replied,
Reply me please,

But could not understand 60/7/0

Thanks,


----------



## Jack21 (Apr 11, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Can i know your doi and points breakdown?


Hi

Points breakdown as below:
Age-30
IELTS-10
Education-15
Experience-10
State sponsorship nsw-5

DOI- 18th March


----------



## pareekn86 (Apr 16, 2016)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Ohh sorry your occupation is not in SOL so you are not eligible for 189 ,


So, can you help when i can expect an invitation from NSW EOI submitted on 11th April with total points as 60 + 5 visa subclass 190 biotechnologist(234514)

Points Break Down:
Age: 30
Education: 20(PhD)
PTE: 10
SS:5

Thanks..


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

pareekn86 said:


> So, can you help when i can expect an invitation from NSW EOI submitted on 11th April with total points as 60 + 5 visa subclass 190 biotechnologist(234514)
> 
> Points Break Down:
> Age: 30
> ...


NSW invites people mostly with experience. And they do invite people from CSOL as well. Please check the NSW eligibility at, Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales

Do you have any relevant experience?


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

radhakrishna said:


> Hi
> I created my EOI profile today (18.04.2016) under subclass 190
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> ...



Which State you opted under 190 State Sponsorship?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Yes mostly 60 pointers from acs r invited on 15th with 60/7/0 up to march month. Whats your score and eoi?
> ...


60 points 7 in english 0 workexp.


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

djdoller said:


> 60 points 7 in english 0 workexp.


Hi djdoller,

My points breakup is below

261312 - Developer Programmer

Age : 30
Edu: 15
Ex: 10
Spouse: 5

I submitted EOI with 55 points on 23 Jan 2015. After a long wait I joined 60 pointers club on April 4 th 2016 after adding Spouse points. 

Can I expect NSW invite with 60 points , total 9 years exp (ACS deducted 4) and competent English after analysing NSW trend in last few weeks.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sithi said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > 60 points 7 in english 0 workexp.
> ...


So u r 55+5 /6/10 m i right?


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

djdoller said:


> So u r 55+5 /6/10 m i right?


No 60+5/6/9 years of total experience


----------



## pareekn86 (Apr 16, 2016)

ginugeorge said:


> NSW invites people mostly with experience. And they do invite people from CSOL as well. Please check the NSW eligibility at,
> 
> Do you have any relevant experience?


Hi,
I have 15 months of experience as Senior Research Fellow but i am not scoring any points for my experience. I am eligible as per the NSW criteria of scoring 60 points as my total points are 65 including state sponsorship. The evaluation from Vetassess has been positive for biotechnologist(234514).
I wanted to understand how the entire process works in case of visa subclass 190 and going by the trend do i have any chance to get the invite.

Thanks..

Points Break Down:
Age: 30
Education: 20(PhD)
PTE: 10
SS:5


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sithi said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > So u r 55+5 /6/10 m i right?
> ...


You r missing something or i might not understand u. Total 9 yrs exp means u myst have 15 work exp points? But is it according to acs after deduct few yrs or it is 9 yrs mean total after your study? If acs deduct few yrs exp then your exp might be 9 -2 = 7 . So make sure about it. And 60/6/10 means 60 points 6 meand band and 10 for work exp points.
This is my own patern. 
Reply me soon


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

djdoller said:


> You r missing something or i might not understand u. Total 9 yrs exp means u myst have 15 work exp points? But is it according to acs after deduct few yrs or it is 9 yrs mean total after your study? If acs deduct few yrs exp then your exp might be 9 -2 = 7 . So make sure about it. And 60/6/10 means 60 points 6 meand band and 10 for work exp points.
> This is my own patern.
> Reply me soon


I have total 9 years of exp and acs deducted 4 years so i have 5 years for which I got 10 points 

60/6/10 means 60 points 6 means band 6 and 10 for work exp points. This is correcT.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sithi said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > You r missing something or i might not understand u. Total 9 yrs exp means u myst have 15 work exp points? But is it according to acs after deduct few yrs or it is 9 yrs mean total after your study? If acs deduct few yrs exp then your exp might be 9 -2 = 7 . So make sure about it. And 60/6/10 means 60 points 6 meand band and 10 for work exp points.
> ...


So age is 30
Work exp 10
Education 15
And last ss 5
Totsl is 55+5 = 60. Any other point except this?


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

djdoller said:


> So age is 30
> Work exp 10
> Education 15
> And last ss 5
> Totsl is 55+5 = 60. Any other point except this?


Partner point 5 so it is 60+5(ss)


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sithi said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > So age is 30
> ...


Thats the one. Ok then good on u mate. U will get invite soon. Cheers


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Thats the one. Ok then good on u mate. U will get invite soon. Cheers


thank u so much


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

Sithi said:


> thank u so much


Hi Guys,
I have uploaded all docs post 190 invitation. However my address on my passport shows old address. Do you think I should go for a address change while waiting for approval? If yes or no, what would be possible impact and the next steps in action with regards to NSW procedure. Will this cause issue during PCC?


----------



## radhakrishna (Apr 8, 2016)

ginugeorge said:


> Which State you opted under 190 State Sponsorship?


Dear ginugeorge:

My consultant did not select any specific state. He selected an option ANY from the state nomination drop down.

What are my chances of getting state nomination with 55 points in ACS.

Kindly suggest what should i do next.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

For 2613.. guys only. 
Oke. All we need to do one thing. We can check the total no of applicant who r not invited yet. Just check the total by following method. Pls must support me ti do so.
I will put my name first, then
55 points/7band/1.5 yrs and then i will give my self renk by giving nos.
Ex. Djdoller- 261313- 55/7/1.5-------(1)
The next guy pls add the details as 
Xyz -261312 - 55/6/2-------(2)
Then next guy pls refresh the page and check the no in same context and follow the system. Go ahead. 
This can be apply for all people who r in this forum in other occupation as well.
So help your self. 
Pls make sure all software guys follow the no one by another.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> for 2613.. Guys only.
> Oke. All we need to do one thing. We can check the total no of applicant who r not invited yet. Just check the total by following method. Pls must support me ti do so.
> I will put my name first, then
> 55 points/7band/1.5 yrs and then i will give my self renk by giving nos.
> ...


djdoller - 261313- 55/7/1.5-------(1) next.


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

Guys please enlighten me... I have applied for the Accountant General Category. Points breakdown as follows.

Age - 25
IELTS (Superior) - 20
Skill - 15
Total points - 60
Total with state sponsorship - 65
DOE 189 - 8th march 2016
DOE 190 (NSW) - 8th march 2016

Now I wanna know this. Does the fact that I don't have any work experience going to go against me. I mean do they invite people with no work experience? Its been over a month and I haven't heard anything from them. I'm assuming if I do get invited it would be for 190 first.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > for 2613.. Guys only.
> ...


 Sorry i forget to add doi . So pls check it .
Djdoller - 12-09-2015-55/7/1.5--------(1)


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...


There are 75 people in myimmigration tracker with few of 60/6/3 and others r with 55 points. So we make sure it 75 exceed then only we can get the perfect figure. 
Cheers


----------



## pareekn86 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi,
I have 15 months of experience as Senior Research Fellow but i am not scoring any points for my experience. I am eligible as per the NSW criteria of scoring 60 points as my total points are 65 including state sponsorship. The evaluation from Vetassess has been positive for biotechnologist(234514).
I wanted to understand how the entire process works in case of visa subclass 190 and going by the trend do i have any chance to get the invite.

Thanks..

Points Break Down:
Age: 30
Education: 20(PhD)
PTE: 10
SS:5
EOI submitted: 11 April 2016
CODE: Biotechnologist (234514)
Visa Subclass: 190 NSW


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Sorry i forget to add doi . So pls check it .
> Djdoller - 12-09-2015-55/7/1.5--------(1)


Phpwiz 30-12-2015 55 7 4.5 - (2)


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry i forget to add doi . So pls check it .
> ...


Perfect... lets see how many people r keen to update this information...


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Perfect... lets see how many people r keen to update this information...


Is this for a specific occupation ? Or everyone can add ?


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

2015yash said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I was looking at the 13th April 2016 results. I below selection criteria is written over DIBP website.
> 
> ...


Hi DJDOLLER, 

Awaiting your expert advise here.
Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

2015yash said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Hope all of your are doing good.
> I have below queries and would appreciate if you guys could help.
> ...



Hi DJDOLLER, 

Awaiting your expert advise here.
Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect... lets see how many people r keen to update this information...
> ...


Yes its for all 2613... guys. If your occupation is different then u can also start new row by doing this.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Sithi said:


> Partner point 5 so it is 60+5(ss)


Hi could you please let help me with below query? ( 261313 software eng)
.. I have a same point as like sithi....
30(age)+15(education)+10(work exp)+5 ( partner skill )= 60. + 5 for state sponsorship.... What are the chances if invitation if I filled eoi by end of may ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

2015yash said:


> 2015yash said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Expats,
> ...


 R u 2613.. guy? If yes then add your details by adopting my system. And give your self rank.i will give u all ans. Dont worry.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

2015yash said:


> 2015yash said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Expats,
> ...


Ok
1. You dont need your wifes ielts untill u put up file for visa. Eou is only for get invite by your self to check that how much points u have got.
2. Dont worry about 14 days. Coz its only accept the invitation and send doccs for nominations in nsw. 
3.u can check the status in your skill select account weather u got invite or not. Or check your junk folder if the mail might turn in junk some time.
For more pls add your details first in the row after pipwiz.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> Sithi said:
> 
> 
> > Partner point 5 so it is 60+5(ss)
> ...


Y it is end of may? Is there any specific reason?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Next invite round might be 11th may and 25th may for 189.


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

Got NSW invite  .. can anyone guide what would be the next step and how much time will it take


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Singh_lucky said:


> Got NSW invite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First step. Pls pls sendvyour occupation and points break down and doi.


----------



## Owami (Dec 7, 2015)

Singh_lucky said:


> Got NSW invite  .. can anyone guide what would be the next step and how much time will it take


when did you get the invitation and what is your qualification?


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

djdoller said:


> First step. Pls pls sendvyour occupation and points break down and doi.


occupation - software engineer- 261313 , points -60, Age-30, edu-15, exp -5, PTE- (65+) = 10.. EOI date- 14th march, 2016..


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

Owami said:


> when did you get the invitation and what is your qualification?


Got invite on Friday evening


----------



## jayant.giri (Apr 21, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Ok
> 1. You dont need your wifes ielts untill u put up file for visa. Eou is only for get invite by your self to check that how much points u have got.
> 2. Dont worry about 14 days. Coz its only accept the invitation and send doccs for nominations in nsw.
> 3.u can check the status in your skill select account weather u got invite or not. Or check your junk folder if the mail might turn in junk some time.
> For more pls add your details first in the row after pipwiz.


*On point 1:* Just to add... In my case i have not submitted an IELTS / PTE test score for my spouse since i am not claiming any points for it. My consultant confirmed that if i could procure certificate from the Institute where she did her graduation / post graduation certifying that the medium of instruction was in English language, that document would be good enough a proof of her knowing the language.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Greate . 14th march guy also got invited. So all 60 pointers with 7 bands in emg r cleared. Thanks singh _lucky. Pls update your information in myimmigrationtracker if u dod not. Thanks and congrats.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

jayant.giri said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Ok
> ...


If your spouse is in min 3 yrs in english course then she dont need to give ielts . Its equivalent to 4.5 in ielts. Cheers


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> jayant.giri said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...


But u can not use it to claim the 5 points of your spouse. With assessment.


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Greate . 14th march guy also got invited. So all 60 pointers with 7 bands in emg r cleared. Thanks singh _lucky. Pls update your information in myimmigrationtracker if u dod not. Thanks and congrats.


thanks Djdollar,

as I have checked, I need to submit a resume.. so I m bit concerned about resume .(got refusal from Victoria that is entirely resume based) can anyone help on this ..


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Singh_lucky said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Greate . 14th march guy also got invited. So all 60 pointers with 7 bands in emg r cleared. Thanks singh _lucky. Pls update your information in myimmigrationtracker if u dod not. Thanks and congrats.
> ...


Nsw is not that keen about resume. U can use any professional format and just put up your all details there. Just make it bit clear that they can read quickly. Dont need to give too much information. And add your work duration from - to till date if current.
Thats it.


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Ok
> 1. You dont need your wifes ielts untill u put up file for visa. Eou is only for get invite by your self to check that how much points u have got.
> 2. Dont worry about 14 days. Coz its only accept the invitation and send doccs for nominations in nsw.
> 3.u can check the status in your skill select account weather u got invite or not. Or check your junk folder if the mail might turn in junk some time.
> For more pls add your details first in the row after pipwiz.


@Djdoller,

Correction on your point number 3. There will be NO correspondence entry on your skillselct EOI when you receive an invite for nomination from NSW, or for that matter from any state. Please note, invite for nomination is an action taken by state authorites and not by DIBP. For all you know, DIBP will not even be aware of any such invites being sent out to candidates. Only AFTER you submit your documents (within 14 days) will NSW take up your case and if they APPROVE your nomination request will you receive an ITA from skillselect.

So to answer the previous query, DO NOT DELETE your emails. That is the only mode of applying for nomination to NSW


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

*NSW approval*



Sf80 said:


> I have not recieved nomination till nowi applied on 10th april


I have applied on 14th April waiting for an approval from NSW was invited on 7th April

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

varun86 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Ok
> ...


Nop. Its not like that. Invitation and nomination system is linked to dibp. They cant see that which guy got invite but thay have total figure of invite. Another thing whole thing is set by computer software still nsw can change the trends day to day.
And yes if u got invited the status will changed from summited to invited. It must took about 24 hours or few more. But still u can cyeck your skill select status. And emails and junk mails. And still no information then must follow the expat to have an idea what is the current situation. If u r near then u can automatically know whats your position.
Cheers


----------



## Mahi_2280 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Djdoller, Thanks for all your contribution 

My name is Mahesh , here is my details

261313 - Software Engineer
189 & 190 NSW both in same EOI DOE - 26th Feb 2016 
Age - 25 Points
Experience - 15 Points
Education - 15 Points
English - 0 Points ( overall 7 IELTS, L - 6.5, R -7.5, W - 7.0, S -7.0)
Partner skills - 5 points
SS -5 points
Total = 60 + 5 SS

I am still waiting for the invite


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ReloAUS said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not recieved nomination till nowi applied on 10th april
> ...


Whats your doi. Occupation and points break down? Pls


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Mahi_2280 said:


> Hi Djdoller, Thanks for all your contribution
> 
> My name is Mahesh , here is my details
> 
> ...


Because u have 6 in eng.


----------



## johar.sanjeev (May 29, 2015)

Hi djdoller,
My DOI is 22 may 2015
Code: 31323 Telecommunications field engineer
55+5 English 6 band in ILETS
Any idea when i can get invite


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

johar.sanjeev said:


> Hi djdoller,
> My DOI is 22 may 2015
> Code: 31323 Telecommunications field engineer
> 55+5 English 6 band in ILETS
> Any idea when i can get invite


 Sorry mate. But i have not much idea about your trades. But as your doi is long then its good.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

Is that confirm that, No chance for invitation when candidate has 0 pts for English? or can we wait?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> Is that confirm that, No chance for invitation when candidate has 0 pts for English? or can we wait?


With how many points?


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

djdoller said:


> With how many points?


60+5

for 261313


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> 60+5
> 
> for 261313


what about 189? if the quota closed!!! is there chance to get invite for 60 pters in early JULY 2016


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Is there any case where people get rejected due to their resume quality for nomination?


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> sorry i forget to add doi . So pls check it .
> Djdoller - 12-09-2015-55/7/1.5--------(1)


12-01-2016/7/0------------------(3)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> Is that confirm that, No chance for invitation when candidate has 0 pts for English? or can we wait?


Very low chance...


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Very low chance...


Andrey,

But she has 60 + 5 for 261313 with Eng -0. So a fair amount of chance for next round of invitations by NSW. I guess you have mistaken her to be 55 with 0 English points ?

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Andrey, But she has 60 + 5 for 261313 with Eng -0. So a fair amount of chance for next round of invitations by NSW. I guess you have mistaken her to be 55 with 0 English points ? Regards


Oppd yep) sorry )


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> madhuri1310 said:
> 
> 
> > 60+5
> ...


In 189 no fair chance. But for 190 yes next will be u.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pradyush said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > sorry i forget to add doi . So pls check it .
> ...


Grt. Just put your points too. 55 or 60 whatever your points r.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Hahaha one funny thought i have got in my mind. If most 60 pointers r invited by nsw it means also 65 and 70 too. 
So no one is there in 189 who wait for 190. Infact the person who will get 189 sc invite too they all will withraw their eoi from 190. So more space will be there if next round is good enough for 2613.. guys. 
Only one thing is that few more people dont apply during this 2 months. Otherwise the space which reduced will be again turn in back log. 
Hahaha. I m gonna be crazy by lot of reply. From nextvweek i m gonna busy coz renovation work in my office will be finished. So cheers guys.
Correct me andy if i m wrong.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> pradyush said:
> 
> 
> > Andrey, But she has 60 + 5 for 261313 with Eng -0. So a fair amount of chance for next round of invitations by NSW. I guess you have mistaken her to be 55 with 0 English points ? Regards
> ...


Andy can u pls give few load to your mind on this. If mostly people r invited in 190 ( 60 pointers) then there might be very few wait for 189. So it means 70,65,60 received the nsw invite up too till date with 7 in eng. Right?
So there might be very few who wait for 189. Now in next round few of them i think 200 will get invite in 189 who already got 190. They will withdraw 190.
So more space will be there in 190. 
M i right?


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Andy can u pls give few load to your mind on this. If mostly people r invited in 190 ( 60 pointers) then there might be very few wait for 189. So it means 70,65,60 received the nsw invite up too till date with 7 in eng. Right?
> So there might be very few who wait for 189. Now in next round few of them i think 200 will get invite in 189 who already got 190. They will withdraw 190.
> So more space will be there in 190.
> M i right?


Exactly!! But lets hope that 189 people are also following NSW trend which is taking all their 60 pointers 
2 months are left and I don't think 400 plus people will apply in 2 months time for 261313 category.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Andy can u pls give few load to your mind on this. If mostly people r invited in 190 ( 60 pointers) then there might be very few wait for 189. So it means 70,65,60 received the nsw invite up too till date with 7 in eng. Right? So there might be very few who wait for 189. Now in next round few of them i think 200 will get invite in 189 who already got 190. They will withdraw 190. So more space will be there in 190. M i right?


I would agree with you. Just i am not sure how many spaces it would free up in 189... If 200-300 then it would be amazing.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Andy can u pls give few load to your mind on this. If mostly people r invited in 190 ( 60 pointers) then there might be very few wait for 189. So it means 70,65,60 received the nsw invite up too till date with 7 in eng. Right? So there might be very few who wait for 189. Now in next round few of them i think 200 will get invite in 189 who already got 190. They will withdraw 190. So more space will be there in 190. M i right?
> ...


In last round it just reduce only 87 space. So now there might be more than 350 min space in 189.
And during next 3 round its really big no to add more 300+. So amount is fair enough. 
Any way thanks for your reply. Did u went to australia or not yet?


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

djdoller said:


> In 189 no fair chance. But for 190 yes next will be u.


for 189, no chance in July also?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > In 189 no fair chance. But for 190 yes next will be u.
> ...


U dont check the skill select.
Not sure about july. But this immigration year is tough with 6 bands in eng to get invite in 189. But next year u might get after few rounds.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

djdoller said:


> U dont check the skill select.
> Not sure about july. But this immigration year is tough with 6 bands in eng to get invite in 189. But next year u might get after few rounds.


verified and noted only 430 left..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

djdoller said:


> In last round it just reduce only 87 space. So now there might be more than 350 min space in 189. And during next 3 round its really big no to add more 300+. So amount is fair enough. Any way thanks for your reply. Did u went to australia or not yet?


No bro, going in may ))) soon))


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Steiger said:


> Is there any case where people get rejected due to their resume quality for nomination?


very interesting question, anyone?


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> grt. Just put your points too. 55 or 60 whatever your points r.


12-01-2016/55/7/0---(3)


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello Expats said:


> Nop. Its not like that. Invitation and nomination system is linked to dibp. They cant see that which guy got invite but thay have total figure of invite. Another thing whole thing is set by computer software still nsw can change the trends day to day.
> And yes if u got invited the status will changed from summited to invited. It must took about 24 hours or few more. But still u can cyeck your skill select status. And emails and junk mails. And still no information then must follow the expat to have an idea what is the current situation. If u r near then u can automatically know whats your position.
> Cheers



Thanks djdoller and varun86 for replying on my query.
@djdoller for you this is for my details as you requested 5th April 2016 55+5/7/2.5(relevant as per ACS for 2613..)------------------(4)

Now coming back to the original query which I had. 
I think for my third query you and varun have already provided enough details.
For first query as above you have answered it partially and for second no answer.
I know you are quite busy but would appreciate if you could reply in detail.
Thanks in advance for sparing some time to answer my query.
Wish you get your invite soon.


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

Originally Posted by 2015yash View Post
Hello friends said:


> Hi DJDOLLER,
> 
> Awaiting your expert advise here.
> Thanks for your time and help.


@djdoller, could you please make me understand this as well.


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> very interesting question, anyone?


I have just read an user named Manjyot in another thread saying about the resume requirement for NSW nomination:

"When you are submitting the documents, they will also ask for your resume. The reason being, it will be sent to 5 companies. Only if 3 out of 5 approves that your profile is actually in demand, only then your case will be approved for Visa application."

Thread is 'Got an Invite for NSW state nomination - Page 2"

I'm not sure where he got that info from

Thanks


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have uploaded all docs post 190 invitation. However my address on my passport shows old address. Do you think I should go for a address change while waiting for approval? If yes or no, what would be possible impact and the next steps in action with regards to NSW procedure. Will this cause issue during PCC?


@djdoller : I am also somewhat in a similar situation wherein my wife's passport has the address of one of the rented place which she used to live at. Do you suggest me to get it changed in her passport to the present dwelling place (which is my permanent address). Not sure if it is necessary as I have our marriage certificate has the correct address details as of today. Do you think it may create a problem at the time of verification or PCC ??

Apologies for eating your time today with so many queries.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > In last round it just reduce only 87 space. So now there might be more than 350 min space in 189. And during next 3 round its really big no to add more 300+. So amount is fair enough. Any way thanks for your reply. Did u went to australia or not yet?
> ...


Have a good one andy. All the best.


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

I also got an invite few days back. Thank You for help guys. 

ICT Business Analyst
189- 60 points
190- 60+5
EOI Date- 14th September 2015


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Newrulez said:


> I have just read an user named Manjyot in another thread saying about the resume requirement for NSW nomination:
> 
> "When you are submitting the documents, they will also ask for your resume. The reason being, it will be sent to 5 companies. Only if 3 out of 5 approves that your profile is actually in demand, only then your case will be approved for Visa application."
> 
> ...


This would not be true because each company has its own requirements and this really varies especially within Software Engineer domain. For example, I am working on data science and my skillsets are statistics and machine learning. However, for web developers statistics is not required so unless these NSW guys know about the specializations within the software engineering domain it is not possible to take that measure.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

2015yash said:


> Hello Expats said:
> 
> 
> > Nop. Its not like that. Invitation and nomination system is linked to dibp. They cant see that which guy got invite but thay have total figure of invite. Another thing whole thing is set by computer software still nsw can change the trends day to day.
> ...


Firstly make the detail clear. Its too much information here.
Inshort u can claim the experience for whole after reduce by acs. So just follow your acs . It will show that your exp. Will be count after for e.g. november 2015. So it means u have nov 15 to till.date exp. Mean 4 months and 18 days till day.
So dont consider the exp after your study. Just follow acs. Acs reduce approx 2 yrs from totsl exp.
Cheers


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

2015yash said:


> niklucky02 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


If u all guys have enough time to apply for visa then ans is yes. Just get new passport before u apply for the visa. In new passport the last page shows the old passport no. already. So not to worry.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> I also got an invite few days back. Thank You for help guys.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst
> 189- 60 points
> ...


Pls your occupation code and points break down pls. And invite date.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> I also got an invite few days back. Thank You for help guys.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst
> 189- 60 points
> ...


Can u pls update your data in myimmigration. 
Thanks


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Firstly make the detail clear. Its too much information here.
> Inshort u can claim the experience for whole after reduce by acs. So just follow your acs . It will show that your exp. Will be count after for e.g. november 2015. So it means u have nov 15 to till.date exp. Mean 4 months and 18 days till day.
> So dont consider the exp after your study. Just follow acs. Acs reduce approx 2 yrs from totsl exp.
> Cheers


@djdoller : Probably I have confused you. My question in short is how will I prove my experience after ACS result till the time I upload the documents for NSW SS. How will I show that I am working in the relevant occupation after getting assessed by ACS. Lets say after getting ACS results someone changed his company so how will he prove that the new company experience is also closely related to the occupation. And if change in company is not there then also how will I prove that I am still working. Is it done by presenting the latest salary slips or bank account statements??

Hope this clarifies my query.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

2015yash said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly make the detail clear. Its too much information here.
> ...


Oh i c. Just leave the end date of your work empty. It shows that u r still working.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

2015yash said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly make the detail clear. Its too much information here.
> ...


If i claim the work exp points just leave the end date empty and update the eoi. And if u claim the points perfect your co will ask you the rekated doccuments later depends on your claim points and their requirements. 
So doesnot matter if u change job later on. U will prove it later on.


----------



## araditya (Aug 14, 2015)

*1331111 nsw ss*

HI all,
I have applied for NSW SS with 55+5 points with anzsco code 133111 - Construction Project Manager
The break up is as follows,
Age - 30
English - 0 (IELTS - S6,R6.5,W7,L8.5) 
Qualification - 15
Experience - 10

Any idea when will I get the invite ?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

I tried the same but I am not able to log into that.

I tried unlock and forgotten password option both. 



djdoller said:


> Can u pls update your data in myimmigration.
> Thanks


----------



## Sush1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Points breakdown

English- 10
Age- 30
Education- 15
Experience- 5
Sponsorship- 5

Date- 7th April



djdoller said:


> Pls your occupation code and points break down pls. And invite date.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sush1 said:


> Points breakdown
> 
> English- 10
> Age- 30
> ...


Thanks sush.


----------



## Silent spectator (Apr 12, 2016)

*Waiting for State invite*

Hi everyone,

i have applied for Analyst programmer with 60+5 points for NSW SS.

I applied on 27th of Feb but have received any invite yet. 


Any idea whats happening?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Silent spectator said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i have applied for Analyst programmer with 60+5 points for NSW SS.
> 
> ...


3 steps.
Whats your occupation code? Points break down and doi . 
And pls add your data in myimmigrationtracker.com 
Thanks


----------



## rajivtechno (Jan 4, 2014)

FYI @2015Yash

point 1 : you need to submit letter from your spouse college / school mentioning her medium was english in all academic years in college letterhead along with degree certificate. 

My brother who is pr did same in past and I too doing same.

Note: pte only if her medium was not in English


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Gr8 news is that all 60 pointers in whole I.T. occupation has been invited on 15th april 2016. So its really good for all 60 pointers with 6 band and 55 points with 7 bands next. Cheers. This friday must be get good news for we all. Hope all get invite soon. 
Cheers


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

pradyush said:


> 12-01-2016/55/7/0---(3)


29-12-2015/55/6/10-------------(5)


----------



## Umer Siddiqui (Apr 2, 2016)

What about Engineers ? 
Electrical - Electronics -Telecommunication -Mechanical ?
They are mostly Neglected this year uptill now ..Mostly engineers with 65-60-55 points are still un-invited i guess ...
looks like , this year is worst for Engineers !

---------
My breakdown of points
NSW EOI applied =10th Nov 2015
Electronics Engineer= 233411
AGE=30
Experience =10
Education=15
English Language=0
SS=5 ??
so 55+ 5 !!!

Waiting !


----------



## Silent spectator (Apr 12, 2016)

djdoller said:


> 3 steps.
> Whats your occupation code? Points break down and doi .
> And pls add your data in myimmigrationtracker.com
> Thanks


Here are my details:

261311 Analyst Programmer 

Points breakdown:

Age:30
Degree: 15
Australian Degree: 5 
Regional study: 5
Australian Experience: 5
English:0
NSW SS: 5


I will update my details into immitracker as well.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Engineers with 60 points have been invited for 189 so I don't know why another engineer with 60 points will opt only for 190.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

drjengoa said:


> Engineers with 60 points have been invited for 189 so I don't know why another engineer with 60 points will opt only for 190.


Software engineers are different matie.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Umer Siddiqui said:


> What about Engineers ?
> Electrical - Electronics -Telecommunication -Mechanical ?
> They are mostly Neglected this year uptill now ..Mostly engineers with 65-60-55 points are still un-invited i guess ...
> looks like , this year is worst for Engineers !
> ...


Just what I said previously, if you know any engineer with 60 points without SS, they can apply for 189 and I think it's relatively fast.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

veeraa said:


> 29-12-2015/55/6/10-------------(5)


03-10-2015/55/7/0 (6)

Not sure if im doing this list right but my details below:

261312 (Developer Programmer)
EOI-3rd Oct 2015
Age-30
Education-15
English-10
Experience-0


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

emboon said:


> veeraa said:
> 
> 
> > 29-12-2015/55/6/10-------------(5)
> ...


Biomedical engineering 
13/8/2015 55/6.5/ 6


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Guys would it be possible to live in NSW while working and studying in the ACT? Would this be okay to comply with 2 years obligation?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

emboon said:


> veeraa said:
> 
> 
> > 29-12-2015/55/6/10-------------(5)
> ...


All r going perfect.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Guys would it be possible to live in NSW while working and studying in the ACT? Would this be okay to comply with 2 years obligation?


Y u wanna do it bro. There r many universities in nsw too. So dont know whats your purpose?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Y u wanna do it bro. There r many universities in nsw too. So dont know whats your purpose?


Because I want to attend the University in the ACT. It is the only University in Australia that offers the program that I want to do.


----------



## Vtalev (Feb 23, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Gr8 news is that all 60 pointers in whole I.T. occupation has been invited on 15th april 2016. So its really good for all 60 pointers with 6 band and 55 points with 7 bands next. Cheers. This friday must be get good news for we all. Hope all get invite soon.
> Cheers


Thanks for the good news  hopefully ICT Business Analysts like me with 55+ 5 are next.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Gr8 news is that all 60 pointers in whole I.T. occupation has been invited on 15th april 2016. So its really good for all 60 pointers with 6 band and 55 points with 7 bands next. Cheers. This friday must be get good news for we all. Hope all get invite soon.
> Cheers




Source?


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Guys, the last time accountants got an invitation from NSW was 18 March right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack21 (Apr 11, 2016)

Newrulez said:


> I have just read an user named Manjyot in another thread saying about the resume requirement for NSW nomination:
> 
> "When you are submitting the documents, they will also ask for your resume. The reason being, it will be sent to 5 companies. Only if 3 out of 5 approves that your profile is actually in demand, only then your case will be approved for Visa application."
> 
> ...


Guyz please shed a light on this as i am waiting for nsw approval since march 24th.

Thanks


----------



## Ash144 (Feb 5, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Gr8 news is that all 60 pointers in whole I.T. occupation has been invited on 15th april 2016. So its really good for all 60 pointers with 6 band and 55 points with 7 bands next. Cheers. This friday must be get good news for we all. Hope all get invite soon.
> Cheers


I reckon there is a quota for each and every field and refer to last week round, out of total 1300 remaining invites half were issued to IT guys. I think IT has almost reached that level. Now I think the remaining 600-700 invites should be sent out to accountants. I don't wanna disappoint anyone, its just my guess. Lets see how things turn out....
All the best to everyone.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

emboon said:


> 03-10-2015/55/7/0 (6)
> 
> not sure if im doing this list right but my details below:
> 
> ...


22-10-2015 55/7/0 ........... (7)


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi Jack
I m also waiting for approval.
I don't think the above information is right.


----------



## r14975 (Apr 5, 2016)

25-9-2015 55/7/0 ........... (8)


----------



## Jack21 (Apr 11, 2016)

makapaka said:


> Hi Jack
> I m also waiting for approval.
> I don't think the above information is right.


But there would be some criteria nsw follows for approvals. Many who applied after me got approval with in few days. I just do not understand why mine is getting so much delayed.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Y u wanna do it bro. There r many universities in nsw too. So dont know whats your purpose?
> ...


U can study any where but u need to dhow your resident address in nsw and also work in nsw. Thats it.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

BAT7722 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Gr8 news is that all 60 pointers in whole I.T. occupation has been invited on 15th april 2016. So its really good for all 60 pointers with 6 band and 55 points with 7 bands next. Cheers. This friday must be get good news for we all. Hope all get invite soon.
> ...


Read all of my old post u will find the lot source.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Ash144 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Gr8 news is that all 60 pointers in whole I.T. occupation has been invited on 15th april 2016. So its really good for all 60 pointers with 6 band and 55 points with 7 bands next. Cheers. This friday must be get good news for we all. Hope all get invite soon.
> ...


U r right. There must be quota for each occupation. According to iscah there r more than 8000 accountant waiting for invite hence the I.T. guys r only near about 600 to 1000 in all. So the difference is very far away . Thats the reason in difference in accountant and IT. Accountant got invite with 70 points in nsw 190 and with 65 in 189sc. But for IT giys they got invite in both 60 pointers in 189 and 190. With no experience. 
This is my deep analysis since 2 yrs. And yes i m not 100% sure that only IT guys will get invite. But this trends of nsw is trying to show us that thete r no any 65 pointers in 189 For I.T. guys till date . And all 60 pointers got invited by nsw on 15th. April 2016. So there is no single it guy waiting inspite of 60/6/5 and 55 /7/0. So if even any single will get invite in IT that must be above guys.
Cheers


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Vtalev said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Gr8 news is that all 60 pointers in whole I.T. occupation has been invited on 15th april 2016. So its really good for all 60 pointers with 6 band and 55 points with 7 bands next. Cheers. This friday must be get good news for we all. Hope all get invite soon.
> ...


If u want to help your self pls add your detail in myimmigrationtracker.com if not.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Jack21 said:


> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jack
> ...


There is fix time for approvel. About 6 weeks. If it doesnt exceed then wait. And if it is more time than it then must check your eoi. Did u mistaken in eoi? Or weathet u overclaimed? Something like that or any error in doccuments might be delaied. Few times they ask for other docs and so they might be delaied. Dont worry. Just doubke check your doccs. If need help i m here.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

r14975 said:


> 25-9-2015 55/7/0 ........... (8)


Good. 
But i found there r more people than this figure. Pls pls pls add details as above to help your self. To get invite round information. Its all for our self. Quick.
Again last no is 8.
Go ahead.


----------



## Jack21 (Apr 11, 2016)

djdoller said:


> There is fix time for approvel. About 6 weeks. If it doesnt exceed then wait. And if it is more time than it then must check your eoi. Did u mistaken in eoi? Or weathet u overclaimed? Something like that or any error in doccuments might be delaied. Few times they ask for other docs and so they might be delaied. Dont worry. Just doubke check your doccs. If need help i m here.


Hi Thanks for reply.

There is no error in my EOI as all my documents are genuine and points are correct as well. 

Just want to go through this asap bcoz planning to join a new company and want verification to be done in my presence.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Jack21 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > There is fix time for approvel. About 6 weeks. If it doesnt exceed then wait. And if it is more time than it then must check your eoi. Did u mistaken in eoi? Or weathet u overclaimed? Something like that or any error in doccuments might be delaied. Few times they ask for other docs and so they might be delaied. Dont worry. Just doubke check your doccs. If need help i m here.
> ...


If your invite daye does not exceed 6 weeks then dont worry mate. And varification will be done by case officer. So dont worry about it. U can change job at any time. U will be fine.


----------



## Ash144 (Feb 5, 2016)

djdoller said:


> U r right. There must be quota for each occupation. According to iscah there r more than 8000 accountant waiting for invite hence the I.T. guys r only near about 600 to 1000 in all. So the difference is very far away . Thats the reason in difference in accountant and IT. Accountant got invite with 70 points in nsw 190 and with 65 in 189sc. But for IT giys they got invite in both 60 pointers in 189 and 190. With no experience.
> This is my deep analysis since 2 yrs. And yes i m not 100% sure that only IT guys will get invite. But this trends of nsw is trying to show us that thete r no any 65 pointers in 189 For I.T. guys till date . And all 60 pointers got invited by nsw on 15th. April 2016. So there is no single it guy waiting inspite of 60/6/5 and 55 /7/0. So if even any single will get invite in IT that must be above guys.
> Cheers


It is true that the accountants with 60 points didn't get any invite for 189 since last year March but this figure "8000" looks highly exaggerated. Could you please share your reference.


----------



## Jack21 (Apr 11, 2016)

djdoller said:


> If your invite daye does not exceed 6 weeks then dont worry mate. And varification will be done by case officer. So dont worry about it. U can change job at any time. U will be fine.


Thanks mate.Really appreciate your words. This wait is just killing me. Lots of decisions r pending just bcoz of this visa.


Thanks again


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Ash144 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > U r right. There must be quota for each occupation. According to iscah there r more than 8000 accountant waiting for invite hence the I.T. guys r only near about 600 to 1000 in all. So the difference is very far away . Thats the reason in difference in accountant and IT. Accountant got invite with 70 points in nsw 190 and with 65 in 189sc. But for IT giys they got invite in both 60 pointers in 189 and 190. With no experience.
> ...


Ok watch this video. It might help u.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_11-wds7wQ


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

Umer Siddiqui said:


> What about Engineers ?
> Electrical - Electronics -Telecommunication -Mechanical ?
> They are mostly Neglected this year uptill now ..Mostly engineers with 65-60-55 points are still un-invited i guess ...
> looks like , this year is worst for Engineers !
> ...


I have the same timeline...everything is same..no luck yet.


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> If i claim the work exp points just leave the end date empty and update the eoi. And if u claim the points perfect your co will ask you the rekated doccuments later depends on your claim points and their requirements.
> So doesnot matter if u change job later on. U will prove it later on.


Thanks djdoller for replying on my query.

Yes I have already left the end date for my current organization as blank. Please do not mind but my query is still partially answered. There have been cases where people have waited for more than a year to get the invite. During this wait time the points may get increased and you update it the EOI. When the case officer is assigned HOW will you say that after your ACS is done you are in the same occupation code and hence claiming more points. Most of the the 55 pointers like you and me are on the same boat who are waiting or have to wait for a long time to get the invitation. I quote an example to give you the better clarity. For me ACS says suitable for 261312 (developer programmer). Lets say today I change my organization and stated working as software tester which is 261314. How will I prove this to Case officer ? Do i have to get the ACS done again at this point of time ? Can we say that this could be "but obvious" case where I have to just produce few latest salary slips to make sure that I am working and need not worry about the exact occupation.

Thanks for taking time and helping everyone at this forum. Your are the best


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

rajivtechno said:


> FYI @2015Yash
> 
> point 1 : you need to submit letter from your spouse college / school mentioning her medium was english in all academic years in college letterhead along with degree certificate.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rajiv.

What do you have to say for my other two queries ??


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

2015yash said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > If i claim the work exp points just leave the end date empty and update the eoi. And if u claim the points perfect your co will ask you the rekated doccuments later depends on your claim points and their requirements.
> ...


If u claim work exp points the co might call to verify your employer. And if u got invited and then if your points increased so what yhe meaning after invite to increased. Just leave it. Just focus on your current status.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> 2015yash said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

djdoller said:


> U can study any where but u need to dhow your resident address in nsw and also work in nsw. Thats it.


So if I live in NSW and study in ACT is this okay? (and also work in ACT)


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > U can study any where but u need to dhow your resident address in nsw and also work in nsw. Thats it.
> ...


Nop. Bro. U must make the economy powerfull of nsw not for act. It means u must work and live in nsw. Cant do it.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Read all of my old post u will find the lot source.


Hey DJdoller

Any idea when was the last time accountants got NSW invite?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

BAT7722 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Read all of my old post u will find the lot source.
> ...


Yes bro .

With 65 points at first week of march month 2016. The accountant were invited. From fareast country. But not many. 
Since then most invited in 189 with 70 points and 65 too.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Nop. Bro. U must make the economy powerfull of nsw not for act. It means u must work and live in nsw. Cant do it.


So with 190 you cannot study? Only need to do work?


----------



## idontknow (Apr 6, 2016)

djdoller said:


> U r right. There must be quota for each occupation. According to iscah there r more than 8000 accountant waiting for invite hence the I.T. guys r only near about 600 to 1000 in all. So the difference is very far away . Thats the reason in difference in accountant and IT. Accountant got invite with 70 points in nsw 190 and with 65 in 189sc. But for IT giys they got invite in both 60 pointers in 189 and 190. With no experience.
> This is my deep analysis since 2 yrs. And yes i m not 100% sure that only IT guys will get invite. But this trends of nsw is trying to show us that thete r no any 65 pointers in 189 For I.T. guys till date . And all 60 pointers got invited by nsw on 15th. April 2016. So there is no single it guy waiting inspite of 60/6/5 and 55 /7/0. So if even any single will get invite in IT that must be above guys.
> Cheers


I saw this too on the tracker, seems to be good news for a lot. But I just missed the bus, because I submitted my EOI on 18 Apr...
For NSW, the selection is by rounds like 189, too ? or they are picking up candidates constantly ?

For info, I got 60 points without SS (261311, IELTS 8.5/9/7.5/7, 6y exp).


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

You can study brother but you have work and live in the same state for two years which has nominated you.



Steiger said:


> So with 190 you cannot study? Only need to do work?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Nop. Bro. U must make the economy powerfull of nsw not for act. It means u must work and live in nsw. Cant do it.
> ...


U get me wrong.
1. Must live in nsw for 2 yrs.
2 must work in nsw 1 year
3. If u wish u can study any where for certain period. Study does not bother. But live and work must be in nsw. 
Because of this restriction people would like to first apply for 189.
Once your 2 yrs has been finished then again u have to prove it by your resident address in nsw and your pay sleep from employer.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

idontknow said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > U r right. There must be quota for each occupation. According to iscah there r more than 8000 accountant waiting for invite hence the I.T. guys r only near about 600 to 1000 in all. So the difference is very far away . Thats the reason in difference in accountant and IT. Accountant got invite with 70 points in nsw 190 and with 65 in 189sc. But for IT giys they got invite in both 60 pointers in 189 and 190. With no experience.
> ...


Your points break down? Pls. And update details in myimmigrationtracker.com if not.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

idontknow said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > U r right. There must be quota for each occupation. According to iscah there r more than 8000 accountant waiting for invite hence the I.T. guys r only near about 600 to 1000 in all. So the difference is very far away . Thats the reason in difference in accountant and IT. Accountant got invite with 70 points in nsw 190 and with 65 in 189sc. But for IT giys they got invite in both 60 pointers in 189 and 190. With no experience.
> ...


Nsw dont have rounds and rules. They send it any time.


----------



## idontknow (Apr 6, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Your points break down? Pls. And update details in myimmigrationtracker.com if not.


age: 25
language: 10 (IELTS 8.5/9/7.5/7)
work exp: 10 (6y assessed by ACS)
education: 15

the site seems to be blocked by my company here, i'll make an update this evening


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

djdoller said:


> U get me wrong.
> 1. Must live in nsw for 2 yrs.
> 2 must work in nsw 1 year
> 3. If u wish u can study any where for certain period. Study does not bother. But live and work must be in nsw.
> ...


where does it say must work in NSW for 1year?


----------



## idontknow (Apr 6, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Nsw dont have rounds and rules. They send it any time.


Thanks guy, then if your assumptions hold, my invite could be not too far away. I'm a happy man now


----------



## Usernameless (May 26, 2015)

...just want to put my thinking flow on the screen:

If NSW invites those with more points, and high pointers every month applicate for sponsorship, I can't see how make it difference if it is January, April, July - there always be invited high pointers.

I can't see the pattern - it's unlogical that in June NSW would invite 55 pointers and next month they would invite only 75 pointers. Where was those 75 pointers in June?! In my opinion, there is no transparency in this selection process. 

Not to mention transparency in occupation selection - I understand that labour market is fluent, but I don't think that fluctuation frequency is high as it has be shown by invitation selection. For example, if NSW needs engineers (it can be any other occupation from SOL and CSOL), they don't need engineers for one day - it's logical to assume that engineers are needed for a longer period, at least month/two/.... Therefore, I can't understand why only 1 engineer is being invited in 1 month, for instance.

I hope that you guys understood my queries... I'm awared that we have to play by their rules, but problem is that rules aren't black and white, so there is too wide grey zone...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > U get me wrong.
> ...


About the 190 visa

The Skilled Nominated Visa (190 visa) is a permanent visa for eligible highly skilled workers to meet skill needs in the state of NSW.

Under the 190 program:

The New South Wales Government can nominate highly skilled workers with an occupation on theNSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)The 190 visa is a points-tested visa. Candidates who receive a NSW nomination are awarded five additional points towards their overall points score.Candidates nominated by NSW need to agree to live and work in NSW for at least their first two years in Australia while holding this visa.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Steiger said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...


I think thay have change work condition from 12 months to 24 months. Steiger.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

djdoller said:


> I think thay have change wirk condition from 12 months to 24 months. Steiger.


You are right but, I think it has always been 24 months...


----------



## ansoedwards (Apr 19, 2016)

*Info to be added to sheet*



jdesai said:


> Hi,
> This thread is for folks expecting invitation for NSW state sponsorship in new financial year that is from 1st July 2015.Rememember this group is created only for invitation information and guidance.This group is also for people who could not got invitation from Feb 2015 to June 2015 intake.Information sharing will be highly appreciated as its very frustrating specially to wait for invitation.
> 
> 
> Hello, how do I go about submitting my info for your tracking sheet? I have been invited by NSW and am already 2 months into my DIBP assessment. I was invited as Project & Program Administrator. Thanks


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > I think thay have change wirk condition from 12 months to 24 months. Steiger.
> ...


Oh then i must in the sense of 489. Their condition is to live 24 months and work atleast 12 months in regional.
Thanks andy.


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Usernameless said:


> ...just want to put my thinking flow on the screen:
> 
> If NSW invites those with more points, and high pointers every month applicate for sponsorship, I can't see how make it difference if it is January, April, July - there always be invited high pointers.
> 
> ...


Hi neighbour, from the last year's trend (you can check that on the myimmi tracker) it looks like that, after process restarts, NSW starts calling only high point candidates and candidates from rare and most wanted occupations (like tradies or nurses). It's something like 300-400 people in the first 3-4 months after June. Than, when they have a critical mass of EOIs to "pick and choose" they start inviting less points/less populars occ. It is a kind of black box but I guess, unless something changes in July, people will be able to figure out there chances just by looking what happened in the previous year(s). Anyways, be patient and good luck.


----------



## Prince1315 (Jan 25, 2016)

I am new to this forum. I have a query related to Australian visa lodgement. I got invitation on 18th April 2016 as nominated by state. Now while filling details of dependents i am confused as my wife is expecting and while submitting EOI i mentioned two dependents i.e 1. my wife and 2. the expected child. 
But as due date is of first week of july and i don't have details of child as of now with me while filling details of dependents in IMMI account. What should be done in this case?
Can you please help me with the way-out forward.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Strange news is that last year the first invitation date of a big lot was the same
15 -4-2015. So this year it is the same date for hips of invitation accured. So since now each week nsw will send invite on friday or thursday. And on may month they send it all and any days.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Prince1315 said:


> I am new to this forum. I have a query related to Australian visa lodgement. I got invitation on 18th April 2016 as nominated by state. Now while filling details of dependents i am confused as my wife is expecting and while submitting EOI i mentioned two dependents i.e 1. my wife and 2. the expected child.
> But as due date is of first week of july and i don't have details of child as of now with me while filling details of dependents in IMMI account. What should be done in this case?
> Can you please help me with the way-out forward.


 Whats your occupation code, points break down and date of effect. Pls


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

2015yash said:


> Thanks djdoller for replying on my query.
> 
> Yes I have already left the end date for my current organization as blank. Please do not mind but my query is still partially answered. There have been cases where people have waited for more than a year to get the invite. During this wait time the points may get increased and you update it the EOI. When the case officer is assigned HOW will you say that after your ACS is done you are in the same occupation code and hence claiming more points. Most of the the 55 pointers like you and me are on the same boat who are waiting or have to wait for a long time to get the invitation. I quote an example to give you the better clarity. For me ACS says suitable for 261312 (developer programmer). Lets say today I change my organization and stated working as software tester which is 261314. How will I prove this to Case officer ? Do i have to get the ACS done again at this point of time ? Can we say that this could be "but obvious" case where I have to just produce few latest salary slips to make sure that I am working and need not worry about the exact occupation.
> 
> Thanks for taking time and helping everyone at this forum. Your are the best


Hey,

Below are the answers for your questions.

*Assumption*: You have already submitted your EOI and You are waiting for an invite (I know you have mentioned that already. But, for a context, I have mentioned the assumption). 

*CASE1:* After the ACS, till you are invited to apply for a VISA, you remain in the same company. 
*ACTION:* You just leave the 'till date' empty in EOI and just upload the payslips + account statement (to prove that you got salary from the same company) from the date of ACS assessment till the date of invite.

*CASE2:* After the ACS and before you got invited, you change the job.
*ACTION:* You need to again get the assessment from ACS for the new job (or there might be an option for updating the existing assessment for a nominal fee. I am not sure about this. Please check online). Post assessment, update you EOI and add the 'till date' for you last company and add the new job details and leave the 'till date' empty. Also, don't forget to attach the new assessment letter.

I hope this answers your question. Good luck!


----------



## Usernameless (May 26, 2015)

bocko said:


> Hi neighbour, from the last year's trend (you can check that on the myimmi tracker) it looks like that, after process restarts, NSW starts calling only high point candidates and candidates from rare and most wanted occupations (like tradies or nurses). It's something like 300-400 people in the first 3-4 months after June. Than, when they have a critical mass of EOIs to "pick and choose" they start inviting less points/less populars occ. It is a kind of black box but I guess, unless something changes in July, people will be able to figure out there chances just by looking what happened in the previous year(s). Anyways, be patient and good luck.


Thank you, neighbour! 

I've been followed last year's invitation process, and you're right - it's a kind of black box (with fifty shades of grey ). 

Good luck!


----------



## Prince1315 (Jan 25, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Whats your occupation code, points break down and date of effect. Pls


occupation code : 261313
points break down : 55 + 5 (SS)
EOI submitted 3rd March 2016
Invitation received : 18th March 2016

Please help.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Prince1315 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Whats your occupation code, points break down and date of effect. Pls
> ...


Hi did u got invite by nsw or victoria?
And r u 55 pointers ? Coz u r the first guy who got invite with 55 points. I cant believe that. Can u seperate your each points for age, education, eng . Etc. 
Thanks


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello All, Dj Dollar,
once again i post this message now i am very worried about that waiting time more then 10 months.
My deatails Anzsco-261312, Age-25, exp-15, edu-15, Eng-0 competent, Total=55+5=60. EOI submitted on AUGUST 2015. NSW 190
Please clear me i am expected or not to invite? NSW
Thanking You.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Hi did u got invite by nsw or victoria?
> And r u 55 pointers ? Coz u r the first guy who got invite with 55 points. I cant believe that. Can u seperate your each points for age, education, eng . Etc.
> Thanks


Hi Djdoller,

Just checked his other posts. He has got sponsorship from VIC


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Prince1315 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Whats your occupation code, points break down and date of effect. Pls
> ...


Hi did i got invite already on march with 55 points? And did u mention your experience after feb 2014 or not?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pradyush said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Hi did u got invite by nsw or victoria?
> ...


Ok. But isnt it very strange that people who have 60 points they got rejection by vic and prince have 55 points and got invite by vic?
What u say?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

What do you think guys? NSW Invites by occupation code or occupation group? Because if is the second case, 2335 group is full of mechanical engineers waiting for an invitation since 2015 and even before, however, if it is by occupation code, there are only a few people under industrial engineering... It is hard for me to make an analysis due the lack of industrial engineers.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

sanjay kumar said:


> Hello All, Dj Dollar,
> once again i post this message now i am very worried about that waiting time more then 10 months.
> My deatails Anzsco-261312, Age-25, exp-15, edu-15, Eng-0 competent, Total=55+5=60. EOI submitted on AUGUST 2015. NSW 190
> Please clear me i am expected or not to invite? NSW
> Thanking You.


Not too far. But still need to wait untill may end.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pipebritop said:


> What do you think guys? NSW Invites by occupation code or occupation group? Because if is the second case, 2335 group is full of mechanical engineers waiting for an invitation since 2015 and even before, however, if is by occupation code, there are only a few people under industrial engineering... It is hard for me yo make an analysis due the lack of industrial engineers.
> 
> Sent from mTalk


Actually nsw is inviting people depends on labour market and its need. In engineering case there are many students who study from europe and uk country. And they r high qualified and got the pr by australian study very easily. Another thing the system of work in all eng is too different than other country in aus. So mostly they prefer to send invite to most qualified engg and they all got invite quick but we dont see them in forum thats y its diffecult to say about engg.
But still u have time to get invite untill may end.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Ok. But isnt it very strange that people who have 60 points they got rejection by vic and prince have 55 points and got invite by vic?
> What u say?


True. I too got rejected with 55 points and many more with 60 points too. As they say it is also dependant on the kind of skills they are looking at. BDW do you know when can I again apply for victoria ? I see 2 people getting an invite with 55 points recently. May be something might have changed.

Regards


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Skill level 2, what does it mean?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pradyush said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. But isnt it very strange that people who have 60 points they got rejection by vic and prince have 55 points and got invite by vic?
> ...


I m not interested in vic so dont know much about the criteria. But u can findout from vic web or send them email.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Guys who has submitted the nomination application for NSW and waiting for approval email, are eligible for 27 th April draw or not?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Prince1315 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Whats your occupation code, points break down and date of effect. Pls
> ...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> Guys who has submitted the nomination application for NSW and waiting for approval email, are eligible for 27 th April draw or not?


Hi may i know your points break down occupation eoi date and invite date pls


----------



## brunomcp (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi all.... 

Occupation : 224111 - Actuary
IELTS: 0 L:7.5 R:8.5 W:6.5 S:7.0 O:7.5
Experience: 7 years
points break down : 55 + 5 (SS)
EOI submitted: 14/04/2016
Invitation received : 15/04/2016
Application for Nomination: 16/04/2016
Nomination outcome: xxxxxx

What do you think? when I will be my outcome?


----------



## Cocox (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey guys - those who've received NSW SS for 190 - appreciate your feedback on this tiny issue.

So I got the NSW 190 ICTBA 261111 invitation on 15th April. Have one question tho about the documents. The CV/resume; do we have to certify it too? If so did you sign at the bottom of it and get a copy certified by a lawyer/notary? Or did any otherwise? I'm kinda confused if we need to certify it as it's a document prepared by ourselves. 

As I apply myself, I'd very much appreciate your reply.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Cocox said:


> Hey guys - those who've received NSW SS for 190 - appreciate your feedback on this tiny issue.
> 
> So I got the NSW 190 ICTBA 261111 invitation on 15th April. Have one question tho about the documents. The CV/resume; do we have to certify it too? If so did you sign at the bottom of it and get a copy certified by a lawyer/notary? Or did any otherwise? I'm kinda confused if we need to certify it as it's a document prepared by ourselves.
> 
> As I apply myself, I'd very much appreciate your reply.


Hii there is no need to certify resume


----------



## Cocox (Jul 20, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii there is no need to certify resume


Thanks for your response bro. So do we just convert the Ms Word document to PDF and attach it OR do we take a printout, sign at the bottom (on a CV you don't usually sign at the bottom unlike an application form right?), take scan and then submit as PDF?

Another quick question; is it ok to take quality photos from your phone instead of scans - I'm talking about submitting original documents.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Cocox said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > Hii there is no need to certify resume
> ...


You can just upload the resume from your PC into your application..no need to take printout or reprint..skill assessment and PTE scores can also be uploaded as PDF files directly


----------



## Cocox (Jul 20, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> You can just upload the resume from your PC into your application..no need to take printout or reprint..skill assessment and PTE scores can also be uploaded as PDF files directly


Thanks a lot man!


----------



## SinSin (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi peeps,

I applied for SS-190 in 233111 (Chemical Engineering) on 20 Jan 2016.
30-Age, 10-Ielts, 15-Bachelor Degree, 5-SS (hopefully)
I checked the occupation ceiling till end of march for chemical engineering is 480 out of 1000.
Most of the invitations the last round was for 60 pointers. I'm just wondering is there any chance for me to be invited or not?

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Hi may i know your points break down occupation eoi date and invite date pls


Hi Djdoller,

my breakdown is below.
Age: 32 (30 points)
Bachelor degree (15 points)
Experience: 5-8 Years (10 points)
EOI Update- 31/03/2016
EOI Update 190(NSW)- 14-April-2016
PTE: proficient (65+) (10 points)
ACS- Positive (05/04/2015)
ICT- Systems Analyst - 261112
Nomination received- 15-April-2016
Nomination submitted- 18-April 2016


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

pradyush said:


> True. I too got rejected with 55 points and many more with 60 points too. As they say it is also dependant on the kind of skills they are looking at. BDW do you know when can I again apply for victoria ? I see 2 people getting an invite with 55 points recently. May be something might have changed.
> 
> Regards


You can re apply to Victoria after 6 months, moreover, Victoria doesn't look out for points its the skills that matter (the most important document in their case is the 'CV') e.g I know a guy who got invited, he was a DBA and a share point guy got rejected.


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

these days even nurses are not getting invites. i applied in december and till today i have not received the invitation. its reakky very frustrating. i am an indian as well as got my australian registration as a nurse. i cant understand how they are selecting candidates.


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi experts,
What do you expect for tomorrow?
Do you think they will send invitation to 55 pointers
Please advise me.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

nabhaite said:


> these days even nurses are not getting invites. i applied in december and till today i have not received the invitation. its reakky very frustrating. i am an indian as well as got my australian registration as a nurse. i cant understand how they are selecting candidates.


I truly understand your situation as I first submit an EOI on Sept 2013 and no response at all up to end of Feb 2016 where my agent told me that they will try for NSW SS. In March I was informed by my agent that I got an invite from NSW. After that, it progress quite quickly, my agent has just submitted my PR application yesterday.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

eng_theanat said:


> Hi experts, What do you expect for tomorrow? Do you think they will send invitation to 55 pointers Please advise me.


I think they will wait 1-2 weeks.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Still each round 86 will get invite by 189sc for 2613.. so still 5 more rounds to go. And if on 27th april if atleast 1 with 60 pointer will get invite then there is all way open for 55 pointers in 190 nsw ss. Lets see tonight whats going on.
One other thing most 60 pointers with 7 babds in eng r unvited by nsw. 60% of them paid 330AUD for nomination for nsw. If the same will get invite by 189 sc then its called" Ghee & Banana " for nsw. Most will wish to get 189 here. So althogh they paid fees in 190 sc they will apply for 189 coz its free.
So this way immigration can make money 2 times with just only one applicant. Tjis is not a joke but the real story guys. Coz last year the same scrne was created to all my 18 friends who applied forv2 different eoi. So i think nsw will continued send invite this week too. 
Lets see tonight and tomorrow will the out come will be there.
Cheers and all the best.


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

congrats for the invitation. all the best with the visa processing.


----------



## Owami (Dec 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Still each round 86 will get invite by 189sc for 2613.. so still 5 more rounds to go. And if on 27th april if atleast 1 with 60 pointer will get invite then there is all way open for 55 pointers in 190 nsw ss. Lets see tonight whats going on.
> One other thing most 60 pointers with 7 babds in eng r unvited by nsw. 60% of them paid 330AUD for nomination for nsw. If the same will get invite by 189 sc then its called" Ghee & Banana " for nsw. Most will wish to get 189 here. So althogh they paid fees in 190 sc they will apply for 189 coz its free.
> So this way immigration can make money 2 times with just only one applicant. Tjis is not a joke but the real story guys. Coz last year the same scrne was created to all my 18 friends who applied forv2 different eoi. So i think nsw will continued send invite this week too.
> Lets see tonight and tomorrow will the out come will be there.
> Cheers and all the best.



Keeping fingers crossed for *ACCOUNTANTS* invitations tonight..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## pio1410 (Mar 20, 2016)

hi folks,

today morning. i've received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect. nominated by NSW, 
i've been already nominated by WA and now have to make decision.

good luck to all and i keep my finger crossed for u


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

pio1410 said:


> hi folks,
> 
> today morning. i've received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect. nominated by NSW,
> i've been already nominated by WA and now have to make decision.
> ...


 hi are you in australia? Did you mean you hot invited this morning australia time?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Prince1315 said:


> I am new to this forum. I have a query related to Australian visa lodgement. I got invitation on 18th April 2016 as nominated by state. Now while filling details of dependents i am confused as my wife is expecting and while submitting EOI i mentioned two dependents i.e 1. my wife and 2. the expected child.
> But as due date is of first week of july and i don't have details of child as of now with me while filling details of dependents in IMMI account. What should be done in this case?
> Can you please help me with the way-out forward.


Submit the EOI with One dependent ie your wife . Once invited upload all documents except both your PCC and Medicals. On CO contact update him that wife is pregnant and provide supporting documents . One child is born do all 3 medicals and get childs passport and you should be all set


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

Owami said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for *ACCOUNTANTS* invitations tonight..:fingerscrossed:


Hi is there an invitation tonight? Thanks


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pio1410 said:


> hi folks,
> 
> today morning. i've received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect. nominated by NSW,
> i've been already nominated by WA and now have to make decision.
> ...


Hi bro pls tell me your occupation points break down and eoi date pls.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pio1410 said:


> hi folks, today morning. i've received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect. nominated by NSW, i've been already nominated by WA and now have to make decision. good luck to all and i keep my finger crossed for u


Congrats with DOUBLE nomination


----------



## pio1410 (Mar 20, 2016)

onin21 said:


> hi are you in australia? Did you mean you hot invited this morning australia time?


i'm not in Australia at the moment, im GMT+2


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

pio1410 said:


> i'm not in Australia at the moment, im GMT+2


Ok so you just received it? Cross fingers will get invited as well.thanks


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

pio1410 said:


> onin21 said:
> 
> 
> > hi are you in australia? Did you mean you hot invited this morning australia time?
> ...


When u paid the fee if you dont mind sharing


----------



## pio1410 (Mar 20, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> When u paid the fee if you dont mind sharing


i paid the Nomination fee for NSW application on the 08/04/2016. but once you receive email from [email protected] and u accept this invitation and lodge a NSW nomination application, you'll need to pay that fee


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

pio1410 said:


> i paid the Nomination fee for NSW application on the 08/04/2016. but once you receive email from [email protected] and u accept this invitation and lodge a NSW nomination application, you'll need to pay that fee


Congratulations!


----------



## Owami (Dec 7, 2015)

onin21 said:


> Hi is there an invitation tonight? Thanks


Hi Onin21, l am just hoping that there will be invitations tonight, nobody knows when next NSW invitations will be sent because they just select random dates. Lets just hope for something today.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Owami said:


> onin21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi is there an invitation tonight? Thanks
> ...


Wait tonight. After 12 mid night the system send invite and one guy pio already got invite early today.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> pio1410 said:
> 
> 
> > i paid the Nomination fee for NSW application on the 08/04/2016. but once you receive email from [email protected] and u accept this invitation and lodge a NSW nomination application, you'll need to pay that fee
> ...


Hi steiger. Tell me one thing. If u will get 189 invite on 27th then will u accept it or u just stick with 190 now as u already paid 330$ fees.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Hi steiger. Tell me one thing. If u will get 189 invite on 27th then will u accept it or u just stick with 190 now as u already paid 330$ fees.


Undecided! If 190 Nomination is released before the round of course I will go for 190 visa now.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Hi steiger. Tell me one thing. If u will get 189 invite on 27th then will u accept it or u just stick with 190 now as u already paid 330$ fees.
> ...


 I hope that situation get changed and u will get invite of 189 before your nomination on just 27th. And u leave one 190 space for me. Thanks champ. Cheers.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Wait tonight. After 12 mid night the system send invite and one guy pio already got invite early today.



Pio did not got invitation today check his signature


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

djdoller said:


> I hope that situation get changed and u will get invite of 189 before your nomination on just 27th. And u leave one 190 space for me. Thanks champ. Cheers.


Sure why not. I of course want to help you mate.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that situation get changed and u will get invite of 189 before your nomination on just 27th. And u leave one 190 space for me. Thanks champ. Cheers.
> ...


Thanks bro.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Amit Kapoor said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Wait tonight. After 12 mid night the system send invite and one guy pio already got invite early today.
> ...


But he told that today morning he got invite from nsw.


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

djdoller said:


> But he told that today morning he got invite from nsw.


he got approval today check his signature


----------



## idontknow (Apr 6, 2016)

djdoller said:


> But he told that today morning he got invite from nsw.


I think he meant the approval of nomination, not exactly the invitation of application for nomination.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

Steiger said:


> Congratulations!


Stiger,

Did you get invite from NSW?????


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Wait tonight. After 12 mid night the system send invite and one guy pio already got invite early today.


So is it the same with 189? That they invite after 12 midnight?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Amit Kapoor said:


> he got approval today check his signature


djdollar - bro he said he got invite but when checked his signature he got his grant. Mate is just confused us haha.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

onin21 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Wait tonight. After 12 mid night the system send invite and one guy pio already got invite early today.
> ...


It is because australia is early than other most country. If its 12 mid night in our country , where australia have 5.30 or 6.00 am so from.early morning the invite start each time. This is because i check the msg of all thats y i know mostly 12.mid night.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

jakurati said:


> Amit Kapoor said:
> 
> 
> > he got approval today check his signature
> ...


 Dont know what he is trying to say. Any ways good luck to all. Waiting game again start now.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

I request to all whoever got invote tomorrow pls update information in forum and myimmitracker . And 1000 page of this thread is going to be finished so hope untill that 55 pointers get invite tomorrow. Fingure crossed.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

I was just thinking the same where you were referring to completing 1000 pages of posts and 55 pointers will be invited by them . Wishing myself and others in the forum all the best


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Its 00:34 in Sydney no sign of invites yet guys?


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

djdoller said:


> It is because australia is early than other most country. If its 12 mid night in our country , where australia have 5.30 or 6.00 am so from.early morning the invite start each time. This is because i check the msg of all thats y i know mostly 12.mid night.




Oh you meant 12am of India


----------



## r14975 (Apr 5, 2016)

No invite still.... Dry Friday again... or we should wait till office hours tomorrow.?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sorry for the sad news for account guys.

CPA calls for retention of Accountant on the SOL for 2016/2017

CPA calls for retention of Accountant on the SOL for 2016/2017 ???????????????????????????

DIBP invite submissions from the assessing bodies as to which occupations may be on the skilled list for the 1st July each year.

CPA Australia?s submission calls for the retention of the accounting and finance occupational codes on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) in 2016-17 and beyond. Further we urge that a more predictable approach to independent skilled migration be adopted.

CPA Australia recommends that the following accounting codes are retained on the SOL:

221111 Accountant (General) 221112 Management Accountant 221113 Taxation Accountant 221212 Corporate Treasurer 221213 External Auditor 132211 Finance Manager

In the immediate term, while the review of skilled and temporary migration progresses, the occupational ceiling for Accountants is increased, the flag removed and this outcome is shared early.

Within 2016 a new approach to independent skilled migration is ushered in whereby the flow of migrants for each occupation is governed by adjusting a points threshold up or down based on labour market and other relevant considerations

(Source: Australian government)


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Sorry for the sad news for account guys.
> 
> CPA calls for retention of Accountant on the SOL for 2016/2017
> 
> ...




This is supposed to be a good thing. They will keep accountant occupation in the skilled list.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Good for IT guys.
Possible Computing/IT additions to the 2016/2017 SOL

Possible Computing/IT additions to the 2016/2017 SOL ???????????????????????-

DIBP invite submissions from the assessing bodies as to which occupations may be on the skilled list for the 1st July each year.

The ACS have published their recommendations. Not all these will be added but it gives a good indication where DIBP may head with additions to the SOL.

The following list details the main occupations in demand over the medium to long-term for inclusion into the 2016-17 SOL:

262111 Database Administrator 262112 ICT Security Specialist 262113 Systems Administrator 263211 ICT Quality Assurance Engineer 263212 ICT Support Engineer 263213 ICT Systems Test Engineer 263299 ICT Support and Test Engineer NEC 261212 Web Developer 261211 Multimedia Specialist 261399 Software and Application Programmer

The following occupations are currently on the SOL and are deemed to be in demand over the medium to long-term and proposed to continue on the 2016-17 SOL

263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer 261111 ICT Business Analysts 261112 Systems Analysts 261311 Analyst Programmer 261312 Developer Programmer 261313 Software Engineer

(Source; Australian government)


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

BAT7722 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the sad news for account guys.
> ...


They r not removing it but the points threshold might be differ than now.


----------



## brunomcp (Apr 20, 2016)

djdoller said:


> They r not removing it but the points threshold might be differ than now.


What about an Actuary. Do you know something about this occupation? Thank you!

Occupation: actuary 224111
Points: 55 +5 NSW ss
IELTS SCORE: L8.5 R8.5 W6.5 S7.0 O7.5 - 0 points
Experience: 7 years
EOI: 14/04/2016
State Invitation Date: 15/04/2016
State Nomination application: 16/04/2016
Invitation to Visa apply: xxxxxx
Visa Granted: xxxxx


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Guys - Which visa is applicable for PhD degree holders with experience. Is it same like subclass 189,190 or separate visa for them.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gagan.28 said:


> Hi Guys - Which visa is applicable for PhD degree holders with experience. Is it same like subclass 189,190 or separate visa for them.


The same. You just get more points for PHD.


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

To the external auditors in the house,Northern Territory now sponsors 221213.
Their requirements are quite much though


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> The same. You just get more points for PHD.


Hi,

Is there any new point system for new financial year,

Shall they increase passing mark of instead of current 60 points ,

Please reply ?


Thanks,


----------



## shuklasr (Nov 1, 2015)

BAT7722 said:


> This is supposed to be a good thing. They will keep accountant occupation in the skilled list.



http://www.iscah.com/cpa-calls-for-retention-of-accountant-on-the-sol-for-20162017/

This is based on the report submitted by CPA

https://submissions.education.gov.a...gggMAI&usg=AFQjCNER11Kq3KBa0XU0j2MvClbXTo8eUA


Now, What is the exact meaning of.... 

"In the immediate term, while the review of skilled and temporary migration progresses, the occupational ceiling for Accountants is increased, the flag removed and this outcome is shared early."

Are they going to increase ceiling during 2015/16 before July 2016 ???????


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

*NSW approval*



ReloAUS said:


> I have applied on 14th April waiting for an approval from NSW was invited on 7th April
> 
> :fingerscrossed:



Any approvals from NSW , I donot see any approvals in the thread or myimmitracker. Any idea how long does it take for approval ?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

none so far. Let see how it will end?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi friends.. I have a banker Friend.. He is manager of branch for last 8+years in same bank. He is b com mba.. His wife is phd in molecular biology with only 6month exp. He asked my help for applying immigration as agents charges are bit high. 
Can you guys suggest me which occupation code should I be looking for him. Which can boost his eoi so that invite is sooner


----------



## Dream Chaser (Mar 3, 2016)

favour28 said:


> To the external auditors in the house,Northern Territory now sponsors 221213.
> Their requirements are quite much though


Man, with 70 points for the 189 and 75 for the 190, you need to get yourself assessed as a General Accountant pronto. The 189 occupation ceiling for 2015-2016 for External Auditors is full, and you'll stand a better chance as a General Accountant for the 190. You can even have the assessment fast-tracked. For someone whose points updated to 70 (189) and 75 (190) in early Feb 2016, you shouldn't still be waiting for an invitation. Just my two cents.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Today, 55 pointers like me are on the edge of their seats, waiting for what happens in the invitations today. If even one 55 pointer software programmer gets invitation, it would be a good news for all. Lets hope, this day of Friday brings good news for us.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Its 11 am in Australia but wont be another two-three hours before people in India or elsewhere check their inboxes.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi friends.. I have a banker Friend.. He is manager of branch for last 8+years in same bank. He is b com mba.. His wife is phd in molecular biology with only 6month exp. He asked my help for applying immigration as agents charges are bit high.
> Can you guys suggest me which occupation code should I be looking for him. Which can boost his eoi so that invite is sooner


He can go for finance manager or financial institution branch manager..these categories are open in south australia


----------



## jvrlbrtr (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum

These are my details - any ideas when I should be getting an invite?

Thanks so much...

Occupation: *261313* Software Engineer 
IELTS W 7.5 R 9 S 9 L 9 (10 points)
Work experience: 3 years (5 points)
Degree in IT (15 points)
36 years old (25 points)

18/04/2015 --- IELTS W 7.5 R 9 S 9 L 9
18/06/2015 --- ACS Positive assessment 261313
01/01/2016 --- EOI VIC, NSW Submitted
01/01/2016 --- VIC SS Application Submitted
08/02/2016 --- VIC SS Application Rejected
XX/XX/XXXX --- NSW SS Invitation Received :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> Its 11 am in Australia but wont be another two-three hours before people in India or elsewhere check their inboxes.






Nothing here yet

Sent from mTalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Atleast there would not be a dry friday. A lot of people r waiting for a sparkel hope.


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Atleast there would not be a dry friday. A lot of people r waiting for a sparkel hope.


Hi do they usuallu invite every friday?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

jvrlbrtr said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum
> 
> These are my details - any ideas when I should be getting an invite?
> 
> ...


Seems that VIC loves to reject SS whereby NSW seldom


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

jvrlbrtr said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum
> 
> These are my details - any ideas when I should be getting an invite?
> 
> ...


go for pte, with that ielts score you will easily score superior


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

ReloAUS said:


> Any approvals from NSW , I donot see any approvals in the thread or myimmitracker. Any idea how long does it take for approval ?


Immigration tracker has 28 entries for 7-April-Invitaion only 4 have been approved... Looks like there is a delay in processing the applications. 

Is any one aware are the approvals done in a batch or on individual basis?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ReloAUS said:


> Immigration tracker has 28 entries for 7-April-Invitaion only 4 have been approved... Looks like there is a delay in processing the applications. Is any one aware are the approvals done in a batch or on individual basis?


Approvals usually take 2-6 weeks..


----------



## Ramana2016 (Feb 16, 2016)

Got my NSW approval today. NSW took 1 week for approving. I've applied on 14th of April.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramana2016 said:


> Got my NSW approval today. NSW took 1 week for approving. I've applied on 14th of April.


Congrats!


----------



## Ramana2016 (Feb 16, 2016)

Got my approval today


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Ramana2016 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my NSW approval today. NSW took 1 week for approving. I've applied on 14th of April.
> ...


Andreyx
Can you please tell me, is there any chance of rejection from approval from NSW?
It is almost a month that I applied.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

makapaka said:


> Andreyx Can you please tell me, is there any chance of rejection from approval from NSW? It is almost a month that I applied.


Never heard of such  

If you submit all the docs - it will get approved.


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for ur reply.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Congratulations Ramana2016
What's your occupation and point breakdown?
Did you submit the docs on the same day?


----------



## Ramana2016 (Feb 16, 2016)

aldoboy said:


> Congratulations Ramana2016
> What's your occupation and point breakdown?
> Did you submit the docs on the same day?


Hi 

My details are uploaded in Myimmigration tracker.
Occupation 261312 - Developer
Got invite on 7th April
Applied on 14th April
Approved on 22nd April
60+5


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

Ramana2016 said:


> Got my approval today


Hi is it the invitation to apply for visa or invitation to apply for state nomination? Thanks


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

congratulations Ramana 

Invites are being set out. All the best to all the folks out waiting for one 

NOTE: All who have applied their EOI and waiting for an invite please do update immitracker - https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

Thanks!!


----------



## Ramana2016 (Feb 16, 2016)

onin21 said:


> Hi is it the invitation to apply for visa or invitation to apply for state nomination? Thanks


Invitation to apply visa. Some how status column in tracker is not updating to Approved Nsw


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

*NSW approval*



Ramana2016 said:


> Invitation to apply visa. Some how status column in tracker is not updating to Approved Nsw




Congratulations..!!!

How do you know about approval by email or your EOI was updated? I too applied on 14th April..waiting for an approval.


----------



## Ramana2016 (Feb 16, 2016)

ReloAUS said:


> Congratulations..!!!
> 
> How do you know about approval by email or your EOI was updated? I too applied on 14th April..waiting for an approval.


Got an email from NSW saying Application approved and next steps in lodging visa.

Status of my EOI changed from submitted to Invited today morning.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Atleast there would not be a dry friday. A lot of people r waiting for a sparkel hope.


I dont think NSW will send invitations before 11th May round, because the pattern seems to be once a month bulk invite. Just my opinion!


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ramana2016 said:


> Got an email from NSW saying Application approved and next steps in lodging visa.
> 
> Status of my EOI changed from submitted to Invited today morning.


Congrats!!!
So you applying for visa or will wait for 27th April round?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Atleast there would not be a dry friday. A lot of people r waiting for a sparkel hope.
> ...


Its seems like that. May be wait for another friday.


----------



## Ramana2016 (Feb 16, 2016)

Rehan77 said:


> Congrats!!!
> So you applying for visa or will wait for 27th April round?


As a 60 pointer applied on Feb 25th i don't think so that I will get an Invite. Any how by the time I arrange for all the documents it will take couple of weeks. Will just monitor April 27th results...


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Its seems like that. May be wait for another friday.


No invites for any engineering occupations for 55pts. The waiting game is quiet consistent.


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

Dream Chaser said:


> Man, with 70 points for the 189 and 75 for the 190, you need to get yourself assessed as a General Accountant pronto. The 189 occupation ceiling for 2015-2016 for External Auditors is full, and you'll stand a better chance as a General Accountant for the 190. You can even have the assessment fast-tracked. For someone whose points updated to 70 (189) and 75 (190) in early Feb 2016, you shouldn't still be waiting for an invitation. Just my two cents.


You make a lot of sense.Thinking of doing that.Thanks.
I understand its a different body that has to assess me though.Is that correct?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

favour28 said:


> You make a lot of sense.Thinking of doing that.Thanks.
> 
> I understand its a different body that has to assess me though.Is that correct?




Yes you have to use cpa I think and they take ages. There's no option to expedite unlike icaa. I would do it ASAP


----------



## merker (Feb 19, 2016)

sfaridi said:


> No invites for any engineering occupations for 55pts. The waiting game is quiet consistent.


It is not a waiting game, man. You will never get invitation as an electronic engineer with 55 points. There will always be candidates with higher points than you and with more in-demand occupations. Be realistic, stop relying on false hopes and try to increase your points. Other than civil engineers and some obscure ones, no other engineers gets invitation with 55 points. It is a crystal-clear fact.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

merker said:


> It is not a waiting game, man. You will never get invitation as an electronic engineer with 55 points. There will always be candidates with higher points than you and with more in-demand occupations. Be realistic, stop relying on false hopes and try to increase your points. Other than civil engineers and some obscure ones, no other engineers gets invitation with 55 points. It is a crystal-clear fact.


If someone could reach to the basis of 60 pts without SS, i think this person already went for subclass 189.
My guessing for subclass 190, 55+5 pts is still realistic.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi,

i just wanted to check if we are allowed to work in sydney on a 190-NSW sponsored visa.
I have recently receive an invite from NSW and just wanted to make sure that there are no restrictions within the NSW where i can work or not. 

I guess when it is sponsored by a family member(regional), then you are not allowed to work in Sydney.

Can anyone confirm this please?


----------



## r14975 (Apr 5, 2016)

*Dry day it is*

Hi 

Anyone got invitation to apply with 55 points today????


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

I have not received nor heard from anyone receiving invite today.


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Below are the answers for your questions.
> 
> ...



Thanks Gowtham. You really understood my query and answered well. Yes case1 makes sense to me. You should just prove that you are working in the same company by producing latest salary slips. but as you are unsure for case 2 ditto with me. But yes it is logical to get the new employment assessed particularly if it is increasing your total points. But again I haven't seen or read on the forum that the person has get the assessment twice. maybe they are not exactly in the same boat where during the wait time they have changed there employment and also they are claiming additional points in this wait time due to increase in overall experience. 

May be senior members in this forum or the people who are waiting for there final grant can answer this. Please comment guys.


----------



## jvrlbrtr (Jan 20, 2015)

_Originally Posted by jvrlbrtr 
Hello everyone, I am new to this forum

These are my details - any ideas when I should be getting an invite?

Thanks so much...

Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer 
IELTS W 7.5 R 9 S 9 L 9 (10 points)
Work experience: 3 years (5 points)
Degree in IT (15 points)
36 years old (25 points)

18/04/2015 --- IELTS W 7.5 R 9 S 9 L 9
18/06/2015 --- ACS Positive assessment 261313
01/01/2016 --- EOI VIC, NSW Submitted
01/01/2016 --- VIC SS Application Submitted
08/02/2016 --- VIC SS Application Rejected
XX/XX/XXXX --- NSW SS Invitation Received 
go for pte, with that ielts score you will easily score superior_



bocko said:


> go for pte, with that ielts score you will easily score superior


PTE not available in my country...any estimate of how much longer I'll have to wait for an invite?

Thanks so much...


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

plz mention ur points breakdown and occupation in ur signature guys..... if some one gets invited, everyone ask him/her points breakdown, so plz mention it in ur signature. It would b easier really


----------



## babasaheb.ladhane (Feb 8, 2016)

Ramana2016 said:


> Hi
> 
> My details are uploaded in Myimmigration tracker.
> Occupation 261312 - Developer
> ...


Congrats Ramana,

I applied for 261311(analyst programmer ) on 20/02/2016 but still haven't receiv d invitation yet.

Any idea.

My details:
ANZ code- 261311
Age- 30
Qualification-15
Exp-15
Overall- 60
English test- competent (60 score)
NSW EOI- (60+5) date- 20/02/2013
Invitation - ??

Regards,
Baba


----------



## jwalant (Oct 30, 2015)

Dear folks,
My application (190-NSW, 23311) got delayed due my wife's pregnancy. I am now awaiting for CO to add my baby into the application and generate HAP for my baby. baby document is ready. I am expecting that procedure supposed to be over by end of June'16. So, I am planning to move to Sydney in July'16 or August'16. I would go alone first. 

I would request to team up similar applicant who is planning/expecting to go during this time. /SNIP/


----------



## brunomcp (Apr 20, 2016)

hrkhadka said:


> plz mention ur points breakdown and occupation in ur signature guys..... if some one gets invited, everyone ask him/her points breakdown, so plz mention it in ur signature. It would b easier really


Unfortunately, I can't edit or even have a signature, I just don't know why!?!?!?!?

Occupation: 224111 Actuary 
IELTS W 6.5 R 8.5 S 7 L 8.5 (0 points)
Work experience: 7 years (10 points)
Degree in Statistics Bachelor (15 points)
31 years old (30 points)

05/03/2016 --- IELTS W 6.5 R 8.5 S 7 L 8.5 O 7.5
08/04/2016 --- Vetassess Positive assessment 224111
14/04/2016 --- EOI NSW Submitted
15/04/2016 --- NSW SS Invitation Received
16/04/2016 --- NSW Nomination Submitted
XX/XX/XXXX --- NSW VISA Invitation Received :fingerscrossed:


----------



## babasaheb.ladhane (Feb 8, 2016)

*Waiting NSW invitation with 60+5 for 261311 code*

Waiting...waiting...waiting...


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

babasaheb.ladhane said:


> Waiting...waiting...waiting...


You may want to wait till 27 April for the 189 draw. Good luck else the next 190 NSW round.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

AusPot said:


> Hi,
> 
> i just wanted to check if we are allowed to work in sydney on a 190-NSW sponsored visa.
> I have recently receive an invite from NSW and just wanted to make sure that there are no restrictions within the NSW where i can work or not.
> ...


you are allowed to work in sydney


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

This thread has stopped since yesterday. What happened guys ??


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

phpwiz said:


> This thread has stopped since yesterday. What happened guys ??


Long weekend. Nothing is really gonna happen until Tuesday when they get back to work.


----------



## dev_singh2487 (Nov 1, 2015)

*NSW invitation*

have applied with 55+5 points on 11 December .When can i expect the invitation from NSW?

Any updates guys

Job code - 263111


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

dev_singh2487 said:


> have applied with 55+5 points on 11 December .When can i expect the invitation from NSW?
> 
> Any updates guys
> 
> Job code - 263111


Let me be straight here. The chances are slim because that group is going to be closed for 189 visa so most of the high pointers will also apply for NSW state sponsorship.


----------



## mrezk (Dec 5, 2015)

*Michael*

Guys,

I have a concern, I have not gotten the invitation yet, but I am trying to prepare all required documents.

I was working in Afghanistan 3 years ago, and I tried many times to obtain the PCC from Afghanistan consulate in Jeddah as they sent my fingerprint to the ministry of foreign affairs in Afghanistan but without any feedback, What should I do ?

Thanks


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

dev_singh2487 said:


> have applied with 55+5 points on 11 December .When can i expect the invitation from NSW?
> 
> Any updates guys
> 
> Job code - 263111


We can say anything at the moment.


----------



## brunomcp (Apr 20, 2016)

Attentionseeker said:


> Long weekend. Nothing is really gonna happen until Tuesday when they get back to work.


And what about Tuesday? It will be a Day full of invitations? We had a dry Friday!

Occupation: 224111 Actuary 
IELTS W 6.5 R 8.5 S 7 L 8.5 (0 points)
Work experience: 7 years (10 points)
Degree in Statistics Bachelor (15 points)
31 years old (30 points)

05/03/2016 --- IELTS W 6.5 R 8.5 S 7 L 8.5 O 7.5
08/04/2016 --- Vetassess Positive assessment 224111
14/04/2016 --- EOI NSW Submitted
15/04/2016 --- NSW SS Invitation Received
16/04/2016 --- NSW Nomination Submitted
XX/XX/XXXX --- NSW VISA Invitation Received:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Guys , I submitted my only employment reference letter and acs certificate for NSW nomination on 18 April. Did I suppose to include employment offer letter also and pay slips to suppose employment points . If yes, how can I do it now? Pls help..


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello guys,
I have been waiting for NSW invitation since August 2015. My points without SS is 55. I have S:7, L:7, R:6.5, W:6.5... I have attempted the IELTS 4 times but could not exceed this score.

I have been following this forum since Feb 2015. I have seen many people who were unable to score 7 band in each module, when took the PTE academic, they got the required score in PTE. I am from Pakistan and unfortunately there is no PTE academic exam facility. I was really thinking to some other country for taking this exam, like UAE or India. I have to check whether Indian embassy can give me the visa for taking PTE exam or not. I also want to know which address should I give to PTE Academic because since they have no institution in Pakistan and I have doubt whether they will send the result in Pakistan or should I have to give the address of the country where I will take the exam.

In case, if I go for PTE academic, I will need the pattern of the test as well as the materials. Can anybody help me regarding all these queries?


----------



## schatzii (Mar 7, 2016)

*NSW application link*

Hi everone, 

I had an invite to apply on 7th April and I applied on 14th. I am yet to hear back from them.

my predicament is, after I applied for the invite, I was not sure if the application went through so I clicked on the application link again, then I got a error page saying that clicking on the link multiple times will disqualify one's application.

have some one else done this and yet receive an invite? Is my application still under process or am I disqualified?

Please let me know, if you have known similar case.

Thanks


----------



## GOR (Jul 20, 2015)

I just wanted to share that I've received the ITA on 21 April! After a two-week nerve wrecking wait  Now waiting to submit my application. Fingers crossed that all goes smoothly...


----------



## mrezk (Dec 5, 2015)

*Seniors please help*

Seniors please help


I have a concern, I have not gotten the invitation yet, but I am trying to prepare all required documents.

I was working in Afghanistan 3 years ago, and I tried many times to obtain the PCC from Afghanistan consulate in Jeddah as they sent my fingerprint to the ministry of foreign affairs in Afghanistan but without any feedback, What should I do ?

Thanks


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Let me be straight here. The chances are slim because that group is going to be closed for 189 visa so most of the high pointers will also apply for NSW state sponsorship.


So, your assumption is that they have not yet applied for 190 and would be applying ? If those 189 hopefuls have already applied for 190 NSW, then this analysis doesn't hold true. If they are yet to apply, it would totally depend upon when they come in 190 NSW Pool. Meanwhile, I hope few 55 Pointers with 4+ experience and IELTS 7 could slip in. Again, On the Contrary, NSW could have envisioned this and might wait for few 189 draws before sendbrsome invites. But again , ON THE CONTRARY,, the flow of invites has been priportionate since last two weeks.

Many IFs and BUTs, Until one gets an invite. Lets hope NSW guys are in good moor after a long weekend, and might like to shower a few more invitations, compensating for last FRIDAY.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> So, your assumption is that they have not yet applied for 190 and would be applying ? If those 189 hopefuls have already applied for 190 NSW, then this analysis doesn't hold true. If they are yet to apply, it would totally depend upon when they come in 190 NSW Pool. Meanwhile, I hope few 55 Pointers with 4+ experience and IELTS 7 could slip in. Again, On the Contrary, NSW could have envisioned this and might wait for few 189 draws before sendbrsome invites. But again , ON THE CONTRARY,, the flow of invites has been priportionate since last two weeks.
> 
> Many IFs and BUTs, Until one gets an invite. Lets hope NSW guys are in good moor after a long weekend, and might like to shower a few more invitations, compensating for last FRIDAY.


Am with you on this. Hoping this turns out to be true as I was also thinking the same where NSW is waiting for 189 round on 23 APR so the ones who applied on 190 are cleared and make way to 55 pointers for the next round for 190 on whatsoever day it will be held.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

*update signatures*

Hi guys a request to all to have their signatures updated and also register your information on this URL - https://myimmitracker.com/en/tracker...interest-sc190.

Thanks!


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

No invites send yday as predicted by many 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Points! (Apr 18, 2016)

mrlenan said:


> I was really thinking to some other country for taking this exam, like UAE or India.
> 
> I also want to know which address should I give to PTE Academic because since they have no institution in Pakistan and I have doubt whether they will send the result in Pakistan or should I have to give the address of the country where I will take the exam.
> 
> In case, if I go for PTE academic, I will need the pattern of the test as well as the materials. Can anybody help me regarding all these queries?


Address, though not important, because unlike IELTS, the result is not mailed but emailed, but still mention your home address, the one you will mention later in EoI and application process.

For test prep: FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson

Click on - "OFFLINE PRACTICE TEST", at bottom right hand corner

do this test a few times, get a good hang of the pattern, which is more important than working on your English skills (whatever that means  ), and yes, it is way easier than IELTS, any given day.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

mrlenan said:


> Hello guys,
> I have been waiting for NSW invitation since August 2015. My points without SS is 55. I have S:7, L:7, R:6.5, W:6.5... I have attempted the IELTS 4 times but could not exceed this score.
> 
> I have been following this forum since Feb 2015. I have seen many people who were unable to score 7 band in each module, when took the PTE academic, they got the required score in PTE. I am from Pakistan and unfortunately there is no PTE academic exam facility. I was really thinking to some other country for taking this exam, like UAE or India. I have to check whether Indian embassy can give me the visa for taking PTE exam or not. I also want to know which address should I give to PTE Academic because since they have no institution in Pakistan and I have doubt whether they will send the result in Pakistan or should I have to give the address of the country where I will take the exam.
> ...


You can do it in dubai call up a test taker n ask about the procedure come for 10 days book your first test a day after lending get yr results in 3-4 days max if not happy schedule again

India visa issues r there dubai u can get tourist visa from different places rather u can take 30 days visa applying online on emirates website if ur ticket is from emirates (plz apply well in advance)

Good luck


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

mrlenan said:


> Hello guys,
> I have been waiting for NSW invitation since August 2015. My points without SS is 55. I have S:7, L:7, R:6.5, W:6.5... I have attempted the IELTS 4 times but could not exceed this score.
> 
> I have been following this forum since Feb 2015. I have seen many people who were unable to score 7 band in each module, when took the PTE academic, they got the required score in PTE. I am from Pakistan and unfortunately there is no PTE academic exam facility. I was really thinking to some other country for taking this exam, like UAE or India. I have to check whether Indian embassy can give me the visa for taking PTE exam or not. I also want to know which address should I give to PTE Academic because since they have no institution in Pakistan and I have doubt whether they will send the result in Pakistan or should I have to give the address of the country where I will take the exam.
> ...


Go to Dubai. Much easier than getting a visa to India. The results are released online so do not worry about it.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Why will it resume on tuesday and not today, monday?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

emboon said:


> Why will it resume on tuesday and not today, monday?


Monday is holiday in Australia so we can expect it function from tomorrow i.e Tuesday. But, again invites are not guaranteed. It would be dry for next couple of days considering 189 invite is just around the corner.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

GOR said:


> I just wanted to share that I've received the ITA on 21 April! After a two-week nerve wrecking wait  Now waiting to submit my application. Fingers crossed that all goes smoothly...


Good to hear. All the best mate


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Work Experience Documents*

Hi All,

I am new to this thread and I understand that once invited NSW to apply for NSW SS we need to provide documents for the points claimed. Just wanted to understand what all documents are required when we apply for NSW SS? Do we require to submit payslip,Bank Statements and Tax related documents too along with Experience letters and ACS letter?


Thank you!


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

emboon said:


> Why will it resume on tuesday and not today, monday?


Monday is Public Holiday in Australia. Monday is Anzac day.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

jakurati said:


> Good to hear. All the best mate


How much time did it take for your PCC from India ?


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

I am new at this thread.

May i ask if 60 pointers can lodge for
Victoria? Is Victoria requiring score of 7 each in IeLts?
I noticed that most nominations and invites
Are those who got 7 each in ielts and with 65+. 

My ielts is L 6.5, R 7.5, W 7, S 7. 

Appreciate your advise please.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Hi ,

I am waiting for Invitation from NSW for 261313 with 55+5SS having proficient english.is there any whatssap Group to share the status of the Invitations.If any please add me.. my number is 9535066996.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

Nik2020 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread and I understand that once invited NSW to apply for NSW SS we need to provide documents for the points claimed. Just wanted to understand what all documents are required when we apply for NSW SS? Do we require to submit payslip,Bank Statements and Tax related documents too along with Experience letters and ACS letter?
> 
> ...


Basically, you would need to submit documents to support the points which you are claiming. My agent requested for the following documents but it may differ slightly depending on where you are from and what points are you claiming 
- Birth cert/Passport as proof of age 
- Letter of Employment, salary slips, income tax form (for every year and employer which you are claiming points for) 
- Degree and or other qualification certs
- English results - IELTS, PTE, etc 

Best to have this documents ready when you have submitted your EOI as you have about 14days to response to NSW invite once you received it. 
All the best


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Princecarl said:


> I am new at this thread.
> 
> May i ask if 60 pointers can lodge for
> Victoria? Is Victoria requiring score of 7 each in IeLts?
> ...


some state has their own set of requirement.
most of the states would require IELTS 7.0 each, but NSW require overall band 6.5


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

tchinyi said:


> some state has their own set of requirement.
> most of the states would require IELTS 7.0 each, but NSW require overall band 6.5


Thanks for the reply.
Looking at the trend for nsw nomination for 2613,
Seems 60 pointers are of lesser hopes. 
Because most invites are 65+ points which are
Ielts 7 each too. 

Any one here got nominated for 60 pointers Aside from nsw?

Which state can i submit eoi?

60 points
Ielts L 6.5, R 7.5, W 7, S 7


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

Attentionseeker said:


> Go to Dubai. Much easier than getting a visa to India. The results are released online so do not worry about it.


Thanks Attentionseeker. I was seeing your signature where your PTE date is mentioned. Will you mind to share your PTE test result? And did you also go to Dubai for taking the test? If yes can you please share the total cost from flight ticket to stay? It will be helpful for me to guess how much money I need.


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

65Points! said:


> Address, though not important, because unlike IELTS, the result is not mailed but emailed, but still mention your home address, the one you will mention later in EoI and application process.
> 
> For test prep: FREE PTE Academic Preparation - Pearson
> 
> ...


Thank you 65Points! Your information is really precise.


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello Everyone.. I have received invite from NSW on 7-Apr, they asked me to pay 300 AUD to NSW for them to send me Skill Select invite, I made payment on 13-April, I wanted to know how much time will NSW take to send me invite, is three any timelines for the same...
Regards...Jagdeep


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hello Everyone.. I have received invite from NSW on 7-Apr, they asked me to pay 300 AUD to NSW for them to send me Skill Select invite, I made payment on 13-April, I wanted to know how much time will NSW take to send me invite, is three any timelines for the same...
> Regards...Jagdeep


0-6 weeks is what i have heard ...


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hello Everyone.. I have received invite from NSW on 7-Apr, they asked me to pay 300 AUD to NSW for them to send me Skill Select invite, I made payment on 13-April, I wanted to know how much time will NSW take to send me invite, is three any timelines for the same...
> Regards...Jagdeep


0-6 weeks is what i have heard ... There are a lot of people who got the invite within 10 days also


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> How much time did it take for your PCC from India ?


Presently I reside in Bangalore, IN and it took about 2hours approx reason being it was Monday.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Princecarl said:


> I am new at this thread.
> 
> May i ask if 60 pointers can lodge for
> Victoria? Is Victoria requiring score of 7 each in IeLts?
> ...


How many years of experience you have Princecarl?


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

jakurati said:


> How many years of experience you have Princecarl?


Thanks for response. 

15 yrs of work exp. my Acs is alrdy approved. 
Waiting for my partner to gain ielts and acs too. 

Currently, i only hv 55 points. We agent said is to wait
For my partner points so that total 60 points. 

I couldnt score 10 pts with ielts and pte. 

I could see the trend that nsw or vic nominates
Those 65+ and ielts 7 each or pte 65 each. 

Im not sure whats the hope for my case


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Princecarl said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Looking at the trend for nsw nomination for 2613,
> Seems 60 pointers are of lesser hopes.
> Because most invites are 65+ points which are
> ...


You can apply to any state as long as you are interested and the state requirements. I would suggest see the market for your line of service. As u said you applied 2613xx understand the market using the job portals and see if you can get a job to which ever state you apply for.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Princecarl said:


> Thanks for response.
> 
> 15 yrs of work exp. my Acs is alrdy approved.
> Waiting for my partner to gain ielts and acs too.
> ...


why not you try PTE again with some preparation and score 65+ in all segments.


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

jakurati said:


> You can apply to any state as long as you are interested and the state requirements. I would suggest see the market for your line of service. As u said you applied 2613xx understand the market using the job portals and see if you can get a job to which ever state you apply for.


Yeah i started to apply for job too. Mostly unsuccessful
Because they require valid visa or pr or citizen


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Princecarl said:


> Yeah i started to apply for job too. Mostly unsuccessful
> Because they require valid visa or pr or citizen


Even having a valid PR it would be still a problem for them to recruit you as they want to take ur final phase of interview in person. I have seen this with a friend of mine. So try for PTE aim for 10points and also you will have ur wife's points added so you stand better chances to get invite soon.


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

Sf80 said:


> You can do it in dubai call up a test taker n ask about the procedure come for 10 days book your first test a day after lending get yr results in 3-4 days max if not happy schedule again
> 
> India visa issues r there dubai u can get tourist visa from different places rather u can take 30 days visa applying online on emirates website if ur ticket is from emirates (plz apply well in advance)
> 
> Good luck



Thanks. I was also thinking that the Indian visa for Pakistani might be difficult. Although there is a test center near to Lahore which is in Jalandhar (I think it is 120 KM away from Lahore) which looks not only easy to approach but also not much costly.


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

jakurati said:


> Even having a valid PR it would be still a problem for them to recruit you as they want to take ur final phase of interview in person. I have seen this with a friend of mine. So try for PTE aim for 10points and also you will have ur wife's points added so you stand better chances to get invite soon.


Yeah thats true. That's why im looking out if there are invites for 60pts with my
Ielts score as mine. Looks like negative. 

Ive been retaking the ielts and pte but really couldnt get
Perfect 7. Always missed 1. 

Thanks for ur motivation


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

djdoller...the thread reached 1000 pages....where are you...people are missing your predictions here.


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow this Thread has reached 1000 Pages!! Awesome!!


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

mohsin84 said:


> djdoller...the thread reached 1000 pages....where are you...people are missing your predictions here.


Hi. Urs is 55 points? Hv u lodged with 55 points and got nomination?
Sorry just want to understand ur 55+5 means


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Princecarl said:


> Yeah thats true. That's why im looking out if there are invites for 60pts with my
> Ielts score as mine. Looks like negative.
> 
> Ive been retaking the ielts and pte but really couldnt get
> ...


Take a week off from you busy work life and now that you have an idea how PTE works I would say it shouldnt be a big task for you. If you clear this pte test with 65+ in all sections you dont need to go with partners points. Cheers Princecarl. Wish you all the best.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

meet2ami said:


> Wow this Thread has reached 1000 Pages!! Awesome!!


Oh yes!


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

Congratulation everyone for reaching 1000 pages


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

mrlenan said:


> Thanks Attentionseeker. I was seeing your signature where your PTE date is mentioned. Will you mind to share your PTE test result? And did you also go to Dubai for taking the test? If yes can you please share the total cost from flight ticket to stay? It will be helpful for me to guess how much money I need.


Hi,
The total cost of ticket and visa ranges from PK 30,000 to 45,000, whereas the test costs around 998 dirhams so you can convert yourself as per the current rate. I went there from Pakistan for PTE but could not achieve the desired result. All the best!


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

jakurati said:


> Take a week off from you busy work life and now that you have an idea how PTE works I would say it shouldnt be a big task for you. If you clear this pte test with 65+ in all sections you dont need to go with partners points. Cheers Princecarl. Wish you all the best.


Thanks! Yes, that helps too


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

mrlenan said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > You can do it in dubai call up a test taker n ask about the procedure come for 10 days book your first test a day after lending get yr results in 3-4 days max if not happy schedule again
> ...


I suggest you to first take mock test on pte website with gold package, check pte is right choice for you or not. IMO, there is no shortcut. I found it harder than ielts while I am still preparing for my first attempt. I found ielts better in many ways. And I am sure if I fail pte I will go back to ielts without considering 2nd attempt for pte. In my last ielts attempt I just failed reading to score 7 and I founf if you don't use memorise sentences in ielts writing, you can score 7.


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

Princecarl said:


> Hi. Urs is 55 points? Hv u lodged with 55 points and got nomination?
> Sorry just want to understand ur 55+5 means


Yes I lodged 190 eoi with 55 points...as my signature says I am waiting for invitation like many others....when you lodge 190 they will understand...if you have 60 points, it will be 60+5=65 points for 190


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hello Everyone.. I have received invite from NSW on 7-Apr, they asked me to pay 300 AUD to NSW for them to send me Skill Select invite, I made payment on 13-April, I wanted to know how much time will NSW take to send me invite, is three any timelines for the same...
> 
> Regards...Jagdeep




On NSW website, up to 12 weeks. But the longest my agent has encounter is a month. I got mine in 4 to 5 days 
Good luck


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

mohsin84 said:


> djdoller...the thread reached 1000 pages....where are you...people are missing your predictions here.


Yes bro. I m out of station. I m also waiting for 27th round and next friday too.
Hope all will good.


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

jtsl9 said:


> Basically, you would need to submit documents to support the points which you are claiming. My agent requested for the following documents but it may differ slightly depending on where you are from and what points are you claiming
> - Birth cert/Passport as proof of age
> - Letter of Employment, salary slips, income tax form (for every year and employer which you are claiming points for)
> - Degree and or other qualification certs
> ...


Thank for the information Bro!
How many salary slips and bank statements per employee did you submit?
And would NSW require contracts as well?


----------



## bocko (Sep 30, 2015)

Nik2020 said:


> Thank for the information Bro!
> How many salary slips and bank statements per employee did you submit?
> And would NSW require contracts as well?


re salary slips, I've attached the first one, the last one and one per year, no contracts (didn't have them), got my approval in 10 days...good luck


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Let me be straight here. The chances are slim because that group is going to be closed for 189 visa so most of the high pointers will also apply for NSW state sponsorship.


What do you mean by closed for 189? Could you please provide the source of that information?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

mrlenan said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > You can do it in dubai call up a test taker n ask about the procedure come for 10 days book your first test a day after lending get yr results in 3-4 days max if not happy schedule again
> ...


That is a different option but indian visa u can only get in inslamabad i guess correct me if i am wrong


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

Nik2020 said:


> Thank for the information Bro!
> How many salary slips and bank statements per employee did you submit?
> And would NSW require contracts as well?




I provided 3 for each year. I didn't provide any contract


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks Bro... hoping to receive invite soon, do they also reject applications post taking fee, and what happens once I receive invite. How much time does Visa Grant take.....Regards.....Jagdeep Singh



jtsl9 said:


> On NSW website, up to 12 weeks. But the longest my agent has encounter is a month. I got mine in 4 to 5 days
> Good luck


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

jagdeepslamba said:


> Thanks Bro... hoping to receive invite soon, do they also reject applications post taking fee, and what happens once I receive invite. How much time does Visa Grant take.....Regards.....Jagdeep Singh




Once you have been invite by NSW, you would have to submit your application to NSW by uploading documents to proof your points claim and make the payment of Aud300. Then once is that, wait for an invite from DIBP. 
As for timeframe, it is depends on individual cases, there are not definite/fix time on when you will get an invite or your visa been granted. 
Btw, I am not a bro....


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

"By the way m not a bro" hillarious... )))


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

Rehan77 said:


> Hi,
> The total cost of ticket and visa ranges from PK 30,000 to 45,000, whereas the test costs around 998 dirhams so you can convert yourself as per the current rate. I went there from Pakistan for PTE but could not achieve the desired result. All the best!


Well thanks for sharing your experience. well is 30000-45000 return ticket cost?


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

Got NSW approval and DIBP invite today. Took 14 days for approval. 
For the sake of future applicants,
Documents submitted to NSW after paying 300 AUD,
1. pte report
2. skill assessement
3. passport
4. resume - [No specific format. Personal details at top, then added educational and work experience in chronological order. Added roles and responsibility in each company with technical projects handled. achievements and hobbies.]

5. Graduation certificate and transcript
4. Post graduation certificate and marklist

Thanks for all those supported me and wish all good luck.


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

ihmar2002 said:


> I suggest you to first take mock test on pte website with gold package, check pte is right choice for you or not. IMO, there is no shortcut. I found it harder than ielts while I am still preparing for my first attempt. I found ielts better in many ways. And I am sure if I fail pte I will go back to ielts without considering 2nd attempt for pte. In my last ielts attempt I just failed reading to score 7 and I founf if you don't use memorise sentences in ielts writing, you can score 7.


Thanks for suggestion, definitely I will try practice test of PTE before applying. Actually some days ago, I also tried Toefl IBT test. The reading part of TOEFL IBT is far easy than IELTS reading. Also the listening part in TOEFL IBT looks more logical than IELTS listening. However I could not find its Writing and speaking module easy. I am trying to find the better option.


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

Sf80 said:


> That is a different option but indian visa u can only get in inslamabad i guess correct me if i am wrong


Yes that is right. Visa processing is done in Indian Embassy in Islamabad.


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

reshma.r said:


> Got NSW approval and DIBP invite today. Took 14 days for approval.
> For the sake of future applicants,
> Documents submitted to NSW after paying 300 AUD,
> 1. pte report
> ...


Congrats Reshma!! Tell me one thing, didn't you submit any Employment letters or reference letters? I have also applied on 11th but didn't receive anything till now!! Though mine is 60+5.


----------



## GOR (Jul 20, 2015)

I am in the midst of lodging the visa application. Can I check if anyone knows if my spouse would require IELTS or PTE to prove that she has functional English? Or would educational certificates that prove her completion of primary and secondary education suffice? Appreciate your advice.


----------



## nishaa (Apr 15, 2016)

HI 
Can someone help me in getting information regarding NSW state nomination please? Its timeframe?
Age : 30
Education : 15
English : 10
Degree assessment: +ve for Engineering Technologist
And if I get invite NSW state nomination: 5
Altogether it will make 60 points for me…
I am just wondering about the current scenario? Do you hear people getting NSW state nomination for just 60 points and that too in Engineering Technologist occupation. And how long does it usually take for people?? 
From this, I just want to have a clear idea whether to wait for a while or just go for higher english bands. Please let me know from your knowledge regarding people with just 60 points.


Also can you please tell me from which site I can check how many seats are still remaining for Engineering Technologist?


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

reshma.r said:


> Got NSW approval and DIBP invite today. Took 14 days for approval.
> For the sake of future applicants,
> Documents submitted to NSW after paying 300 AUD,
> 1. pte report
> ...


Congratulations Reshma!! Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi,
For claiming work experience points, I submitted only skill assessment and not submitted any reference letters. Submitted only the documents I mentioned in the list. 

Don't worry, it will be on the way. Good Luck!



meet2ami said:


> Congrats Reshma!! Tell me one thing, didn't you submit any Employment letters or reference letters? I have also applied on 11th but didn't receive anything till now!! Though mine is 60+5.


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Gowtham,

Thanks. Best wishes to you too!! 


gowtham0110 said:


> Congratulations Reshma!! Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

GOR said:


> I am in the midst of lodging the visa application. Can I check if anyone knows if my spouse would require IELTS or PTE to prove that she has functional English? Or would educational certificates that prove her completion of primary and secondary education suffice? Appreciate your advice.


Spouse need not to appear for any English test if the higher education was done in English medium. Check this link for more details :

How can I prove I have functional English?

Hope this helps


----------



## nishaa (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi
I submitted EOI on 16th April 2016 for Engineering Technologist for NSW state nomination with 60 points (including NSW nomination). Are people with just 60 points getting invite? And how can I check monthly result or graph from NSW showing who are getting invites?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

nishaa said:


> Hi
> I submitted EOI on 16th April 2016 for Engineering Technologist for NSW state nomination with 60 points (including NSW nomination). Are people with just 60 points getting invite? And how can I check monthly result or graph from NSW showing who are getting invites?


Nisha,you can not check statistics for NSW.However you can verify how many nominated under NSW which is nearly 2667 plus from skill select invitation rounds under state and nomination tab.
55 plus 5 for engineers and technologist are not getting many but remember they have to finish granting 4000 nominations before july this year and still 1400 spots are remaining.So be hopeful and patient.
thanks


----------



## nishaa (Apr 15, 2016)

jdesai said:


> Nisha,you can not check statistics for NSW.However you can verify how many nominated under NSW which is nearly 2667 plus from skill select invitation rounds under state and nomination tab.
> 55 plus 5 for engineers and technologist are not getting many but remember they have to finish granting 4000 nominations before july this year and still 1400 spots are remaining.So be hopeful and patient.
> thanks


Thanks jdesai... I really appreciate your reply. Yeah, I am just hoping and praying for it. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

GOR said:


> I am in the midst of lodging the visa application. Can I check if anyone knows if my spouse would require IELTS or PTE to prove that she has functional English? Or would educational certificates that prove her completion of primary and secondary education suffice? Appreciate your advice.


[/QUOTE]Spouse need not to appear for any English test if the higher education was done in English medium. Check this link for more details :

How can I prove I have functional English?

Hope this helps [/QUOTE]

But I am not sure which document will prove that. Need to find this. Let me know if you get the information on this.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Up to now only one 2613.. guy withb65 points got invite. 13th march eoi. So last was 10th march. Before than 8th march. So i can guess there are a big queue for 65 pointers too. So the graph will remain higher for 65 pointets than 60 invitee. More thing many eng. Got invite with 60 points thats good. Lets hope atleast one guy with 60 points in 2613.. invite . That would be good for 55 pointets later.


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Does anyone know a case where upon receiving the invitation to apply for NSW nomination and after applying for it, the NSW nomination being unapproved?

Just curious


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

What was the cutoff points for 2613 for this round?


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

felling awesome....got invitation..
thanks all mates who help to make it easy


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

suewonder said:


> felling awesome....got invitation..


Awesome!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

suewonder said:


> felling awesome....got invitation..
> thanks all mates who help to make it easy


Did u got 189 invite? Pls tell occupation points break down and eoi.


----------



## Owami (Dec 7, 2015)

Congrats!! Is it for subclass 189 or NSW nomination?


----------



## brunomcp (Apr 20, 2016)

suewonder said:


> felling awesome....got invitation..
> thanks all mates who help to make it easy


Congrats!!!


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

expat1222 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know a case where upon receiving the invitation to apply for NSW nomination and after applying for it, the NSW nomination being unapproved?
> 
> Just curious


you should I believe.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

good luck to all whos waiting for 189 invite


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello guys it seems like NSW has completely seized invitations for general accountants. I applied with 60+5 on 31 oct 2015. Havent received invitation. Is there any one on this group who could shed some information on how is invitation process nowadays and has anyone received invitation with 60+5 points recently. Thanks.


----------



## GOR (Jul 20, 2015)

Spouse need not to appear for any English test if the higher education was done in English medium. Check this link for more details :

How can I prove I have functional English?

Hope this helps [/QUOTE]

But I am not sure which document will prove that. Need to find this. Let me know if you get the information on this.[/QUOTE]

Thanks 2015yash! Yes, think we might call to check. Will keep you posted once we get the information.


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

expat1222 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know a case where upon receiving the invitation to apply for NSW nomination and after applying for it, the NSW nomination being unapproved?
> 
> Just curious





jakurati said:


> you should I believe.


Hi Joe,

Didn't quite understand you there.


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Did u got 189 invite? Pls tell occupation points break down and eoi.


hi djdoller,
yeap,got 189 subclass invitation.
233211-CIVIL ENGINEER
age=30
IELTS=0
degree=15
experience=15
Total=60 points
eoi:8 April 2016


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

jagdeepslamba said:


> Thanks Bro... hoping to receive invite soon, do they also reject applications post taking fee, and what happens once I receive invite. How much time does Visa Grant take.....Regards.....Jagdeep Singh


Yes!! thats the cost of return ticket.
25-30,000 approx for the test and then the accommodation and other expenses. I actually stayed at a relative so my total expense was around 65-70,000.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Still any chance for 55pointers?


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

No invitation yet.
I am just wondering about professional engineering (biomedical engineering) with 55 points ( age: 30, ielts:0, education:15, experience: 10 and EOI submission date 13/August/2015). My student visa will expire on 2/June. My agent told me to wait until the 3rd week of May to apply for a new visa. He said may i have a chance to get invitation before that's date.
Please, someone advice me !!!!


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Up to now only one 2613.. guy withb65 points got invite. 13th march eoi. So last was 10th march. Before than 8th march. So i can guess there are a big queue for 65 pointers too. So the graph will remain higher for 65 pointets than 60 invitee. More thing many eng. Got invite with 60 points thats good. Lets hope atleast one guy with 60 points in 2613.. invite . That would be good for 55 pointets later.


Just wondering how many 2613 guys they have invited this time?
I mean from 13th April till 27th, How many 70 and above pointers would be there?(30-40 max)
Secondly if the date moved from 10th to 13th only for 65 pointers. How many 65 pointers would be there in a time period of 3 days? (10-20)
I have read on another thread that 65 pointers as new as 20th and 23rd March haven't gotten invitation.
Lets see the statistics when they update the skill select.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Up to now only one 2613.. guy withb65 points got invite. 13th march eoi. So last was 10th march. Before than 8th march. So i can guess there are a big queue for 65 pointers too. So the graph will remain higher for 65 pointets than 60 invitee. More thing many eng. Got invite with 60 points thats good. Lets hope atleast one guy with 60 points in 2613.. invite . That would be good for 55 pointets later.
> ...


We will get the outcome this friday. So just wait untill friday. Good luck


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello Friends,

Hope you are doing good. I have a simple question for you.

To prove that my spouse has a functional English, proof of primary and secondary education in English will be sufficient. My concern is what exactly is that document that the case officer is looking for ?? In our case my wife has done primary education from different schools.If CO ask for a statement from the school stating that the entire program was in English then it will be difficult for us to arrange that from different schools. We have the 10th and 12th marks sheet with us which states that the medium was English. Will that be enough ?? Similar is the case with the secondary education i.e graduation. We have the mark sheet with us where medium as English written over it. But we don't have the degree as of now as she have recently completed her graduation and may take 1-2 years to get it. Moreover I am sure that nowhere on the degree it will be mentioned that the medium was English. So will the graduation mark sheets will be sufficient here. If required we can approach the college to provide us a letter for English medium.


----------



## pammimeow (Apr 7, 2016)

*waiting for NSW invitation*

I applied for NSW invitation on 16/04/2016 with 70 points as a software engineer(65 with all DIBP requirements and 5 points for SS). When can I be invited? Any experience?
Also, are number of invitations reduced in in the months between April - June? 

Thanks


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

*NSW SS Approval!!*

Hi Friends,

I am happy to share with you all that I received the NSW SS approval and DIBP invitation to lodge 190 VISA a few hours back (while I was sleeping ). Its my daughter's birthday today and what a day to receive the invitation!!

Thanks for all your guidance and support. I am looking forward to lodge the VISA in a weeks time by front loading all the necessary documents and hope to receive grant soon. Will keep you posted with the proceedings.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Friends, I am happy to share with you all that I received the NSW SS approval and DIBP invitation to lodge 190 VISA a few hours back (while I was sleeping ). Its my daughter's birthday today and what a day to receive the invitation!! Thanks for all your guidance and support. I am looking forward to lodge the VISA in a weeks time by front loading all the necessary documents and hope to receive grant soon. Will keep you posted with the proceedings.


Congrats mate!


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to share with you all that I received the NSW SS approval and DIBP invitation to lodge 190 VISA a few hours back (while I was sleeping ). Its my daughter's birthday today and what a day to receive the invitation!!
> 
> Thanks for all your guidance and support. I am looking forward to lodge the VISA in a weeks time by front loading all the necessary documents and hope to receive grant soon. Will keep you posted with the proceedings.


Congrats Gowtham and good luck! Even I applied on 11th but yet to receive the approval. Any idea whether there is any chance or cases of rejection from NSW?


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

Since NSW has already sent invitation twice this month, do we need to wait for May month for further invites?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sithi said:


> Since NSW has already sent invitation twice this month, do we need to wait for May month for further invites?


We may need to wait... Or they might send this friday.


----------



## pammimeow (Apr 7, 2016)

*Nsw invite*

I applied for NSW invitation on 16/04/2016 with 70 points as a software engineer(65 with all DIBP requirements and 5 points for SS). When can I be invited? Any experience?
Also, are number of invitations reduced in in the months between April - June? 

Thanks


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

2015yash said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Hope you are doing good. I have a simple question for you.
> 
> To prove that my spouse has a functional English, proof of primary and secondary education in English will be sufficient. My concern is what exactly is that document that the case officer is looking for ?? In our case my wife has done primary education from different schools.If CO ask for a statement from the school stating that the entire program was in English then it will be difficult for us to arrange that from different schools. We have the 10th and 12th marks sheet with us which states that the medium was English. Will that be enough ?? Similar is the case with the secondary education i.e graduation. We have the mark sheet with us where medium as English written over it. But we don't have the degree as of now as she have recently completed her graduation and may take 1-2 years to get it. Moreover I am sure that nowhere on the degree it will be mentioned that the medium was English. So will the graduation mark sheets will be sufficient here. If required we can approach the college to provide us a letter for English medium.



You just need to get a letter from the college / university as below. I submitted the same for my wife last year and my PR was approved without any issue. 


TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN

This is to certify that Mr/Ms. ___________ s/o d/o. __________ successfully passed the ______________ Examination in year ______ under Enrollment No. __________ as a regular student at ___________________ College. The medium of study and instructions of the degree course completed was English. 

This certificate is issued at the specific request of the candidate.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

27 hours to go. Waiting for tomorrow 12.00 . May god bring great day tomorrow for 55 pointers.


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

uhafez12 said:


> You just need to get a letter from the college / university as below. I submitted the same for my wife last year and my PR was approved without any issue.
> 
> 
> TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN
> ...


Hi Uhafez12,

Thanks for this information buddy. I understand that this can be requested to the college/university but what about the primary education which is schooling ? Did you get the same format of letter issued from your spouse's school ? My wife did her schooling from three schools and that too from the different part of the country. So it would be difficult for me to get this letter from all the schools. I know PTE is an easy solution for this but she is a bit skeptical to appear for the test. Again I want to draw your attention to the marks sheets that we have. All the marks sheets of school and graduation clearly mention the medium as English. Please suggest.


----------



## Sunita_p (Oct 29, 2015)

Akon said:


> Hello guys it seems like NSW has completely seized invitations for general accountants. I applied with 60+5 on 31 oct 2015. Havent received invitation. Is there any one on this group who could shed some information on how is invitation process nowadays and has anyone received invitation with 60+5 points recently. Thanks.


hi,

I have been waiting since 31 july 2015 with 60+5 points. i don't think there is anyone with 60+5 points got invitation for accountants till date.


----------



## Ramana2016 (Feb 16, 2016)

2015yash said:


> Hi Uhafez12,
> 
> Thanks for this information buddy. I understand that this can be requested to the college/university but what about the primary education which is schooling ? Did you get the same format of letter issued from your spouse's school ? My wife did her schooling from three schools and that too from the different part of the country. So it would be difficult for me to get this letter from all the schools. I know PTE is an easy solution for this but she is a bit skeptical to appear for the test. Again I want to draw your attention to the marks sheets that we have. All the marks sheets of school and graduation clearly mention the medium as English. Please suggest.


Hi, You do not require to submit letters from schools.Highest degree would be sufficient.

Refer to the link.

Last but one point....
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

Refer to this as well..for spouse functional english
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/22743-spouse-functional-english-knowledge.html


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

pammimeow said:


> I applied for NSW invitation on 16/04/2016 with 70 points as a software engineer(65 with all DIBP requirements and 5 points for SS). When can I be invited? Any experience?
> Also, are number of invitations reduced in in the months between April - June?
> 
> Thanks


Next round of NSW you will.


----------



## brunomcp (Apr 20, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to share with you all that I received the NSW SS approval and DIBP invitation to lodge 190 VISA a few hours back (while I was sleeping ). Its my daughter's birthday today and what a day to receive the invitation!!
> 
> Thanks for all your guidance and support. I am looking forward to lodge the VISA in a weeks time by front loading all the necessary documents and hope to receive grant soon. Will keep you posted with the proceedings.



Congrats!!! I hope you get the VISA asap...

Did anyone receive the nomination yesterday/today besides Gowtham0110?

Cheers...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

A great news for ACS guys. 

It is clear that demand for ICT workers in Australia is forecast to increase in future years as the digital economy continues to grow, with almost 100,000 additional ICT workers required by 2020. Skills demand is also expected to steadily increase. This could cause further skills shortages, and a reliance on foreign ICT skills may leave Australia vulnerable to these shortages if the supply of foreign ICT workers is unable to be sustained ? for example, due to increasing competition for these workers as noted in AWPA?s 2013 ICT Workforce Study: ?As Australia competes with emerging economies for this skilled labour, and as the demand for ICT workers across a range of professional, technical and trade occupations increases in coming years, a substantial increase in the domestic supply of ICT specialists will be required.? 

Source aust. Govt.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> A great news for ACS guys.
> 
> It is clear that demand for ICT workers in Australia is forecast to increase in future years as the digital economy continues to grow, with almost 100,000 additional ICT workers required by 2020. Skills demand is also expected to steadily increase. This could cause further skills shortages, and a reliance on foreign ICT skills may leave Australia vulnerable to these shortages if the supply of foreign ICT workers is unable to be sustained ? for example, due to increasing competition for these workers as noted in AWPA?s 2013 ICT Workforce Study: ?As Australia competes with emerging economies for this skilled labour, and as the demand for ICT workers across a range of professional, technical and trade occupations increases in coming years, a substantial increase in the domestic supply of ICT specialists will be required.?
> 
> Source aust. Govt.


Now my confidence level is on the top of the sky. I m 100% give u surity that all ACS guys will get invite for sure. As australia is becoming IT hub like USA and Hong Kong.
Cheers.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

djdoller said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > A great news for ACS guys.
> ...


But there is no evidence as 55pt holders haven't received invitation since months. Just waiting while trying to improve 55pt.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...


Acs guys with 55 points r waiting for not last months since last year after 15-05-2015. Because of the system. But now is fair chance for 55 pointers as backlog is cleared untill april 14 2016. So good luck to all .will get invite soon.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

djdoller said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...


Let's hope and be optimistic next few weeks. Either will get invitation or desired ielts score. Let's see what comes first.


----------



## Julie2004 (Mar 29, 2016)

What are the chances of getting invite from NSW (190 SS) with 65(60+5) points (IELTS 8.0 overall, Work exp 6+, EOI April 14, 2016) Occupation Software Engineer 261313 .... 
any guesses based on the current trands :noidea:?


----------



## Julie2004 (Mar 29, 2016)

What are the chances of getting invite from NSW (190 SS) with 65(60+5) points (IELTS 8.0 overall, Work exp 6+, EOI April 14, 2016) Occupation Software Engineer 261313 .... 
any guesses based on the current trends? :noidea:


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Not to kill it for anyone, but.. Is there really an IT boom in Australia? I remember seeing Indian IT technicians sitting in a small library somewhere in rural Queensland taking care of the computers in case MS Excel crashed. o_o


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> Not to kill it for anyone, but.. Is there really an IT boom in Australia? I remember seeing Indian IT technicians sitting in a small library somewhere in rural Queensland taking care of the computers in case MS Excel crashed. o_o


Yes u r right. But in that case if we really want to work in our real fields then we must fight with few circumstances because even aussie there is a lot of nepotism accured aspecially for indians. And to prove our self best really we have to struggle and then fight with it. I have the defination of that fight and how it works. Its logically and ideology for the fight. Even i also faced lot of problems by applying 30 to 40 vacwncies each day when i was in aussie in far 2005- 06. But it was my student life so i was bound with a lot of things. 
But yeaa your point of view is right. Not all can do it. Few of my friends went to regional and they become victim of dollarism, i mean converting money all time in our currency and suddenly they join the farming activities and went to kiwi farms and just grabs the fruits. I can blame thoes all people who can not wait atleast 5 to 6 months. Even some one is topper in any field its take few months to get on the system of other country. And yes its really tricky to get the work in aussie. Every buddy dont know untill long time. I knew it because i was a student and yes we did a lot of white collar doggy things so i m.
Cheers


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

Ramana2016 said:


> Hi, You do not require to submit letters from schools.Highest degree would be sufficient.
> 
> Refer to the link.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ramana.


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> We may need to wait... Or they might send this friday.


why do you say that invitation may be sent on friday?
Do you know the trend of NSW sending ITA's?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

viv101 said:


> why do you say that invitation may be sent on friday? Do you know the trend of NSW sending ITA's?


Everyone nows, just check the dates of invites for the last few months...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

viv101 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > We may need to wait... Or they might send this friday.
> ...


This year trends of nsw is very sincere and mostly they send invite on friday. Lasy invite was on 15th april. So one friday skipped and tomorrow is max chances as last friday was dried.


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

djdoller said:


> This year trends of nsw is very sincere and mostly they send invite on friday. Lasy invite was on 15th april. So one friday skipped and tomorrow is max chances as last friday was dried.


If you are referring to sending ITA's on friday then it surely may be true.
however i saw couple of posts yesterday on receiving ITA from NSW. The applications were done on 13 april. user gowtham and navneet dalal


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

viv101 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > This year trends of nsw is very sincere and mostly they send invite on friday. Lasy invite was on 15th april. So one friday skipped and tomorrow is max chances as last friday was dried.
> ...


gowtham got invitation on 7-04-2016 u might be talking about approval.


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

djdoller said:


> gowtham got invitation on 7-04-2016 u might be talking about approval.


yes, i was referring to ITA. someone tole me its called "Invitation to Apply" which is the next step after the candidate has accepted the nomination.
even i received nomination on 07 april, still waiting though..


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

Has anyone who applied for nomination approval and submitted all docs etc after 13 april 2016 received ITA from NSW ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

viv101 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > gowtham got invitation on 7-04-2016 u might be talking about approval.
> ...


So let me clear that there is no fix time for that. Only invite is isdued on most fridays but IT'A have no fix time frame because its not comming automatically as invite. Its generated by state inmi staff. So its person to person the file go around. But mostly it can be come up to 6 weeks.


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

djdoller said:


> So let me clear that there is no fix time for that. Only invite is isdued on most fridays but IT'A have no fix time frame because its not comming automatically as invite. Its generated by state inmi staff. So its person to person the file go around. But mostly it can be come up to 6 weeks.


yup.
I was just following up few people's time lines and noted that usually its taking 2 weeks after application on an average in 2016.


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

Does anyone know at what time invitations are usually sent out? Midnight or during office hour?


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

viv101 said:


> Has anyone who applied for nomination approval and submitted all docs etc after 13 april 2016 received ITA from NSW ?


I have seen few people getting approval from NSW after applying on around 13th. However, I applied on 11th but didn't receive anything till date!


----------



## Aqeel2k16 (Apr 7, 2016)

Anyone with 65 Points got the invitation yesterday NSW 190 ( General Accountant or External Auditor).


----------



## r14975 (Apr 5, 2016)

*Fate for 55 pointers*

Will 55 pointers get invite tomorrow.

Stay tuned :fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

meet2ami said:


> I have seen few people getting approval from NSW after applying on around 13th. However, I applied on 11th but didn't receive anything till date!


i know who you are referring to..
i applied on 14 april and still waiting.
lets keep in touch


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

dapang0112 said:


> Does anyone know at what time invitations are usually sent out? Midnight or during office hour?


190 NSW doesnt have a timelines on sending out invites


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks i got the DIBP invite on 27-April, which is about 14 days.










jtsl9 said:


> Once you have been invite by NSW, you would have to submit your application to NSW by uploading documents to proof your points claim and make the payment of Aud300. Then once is that, wait for an invite from DIBP.
> As for timeframe, it is depends on individual cases, there are not definite/fix time on when you will get an invite or your visa been granted.
> Btw, I am not a bro....


----------



## brunomcp (Apr 20, 2016)

I am happy to share with you all that I received the NSW SS approval and DIBP invitation to lodge 190 VISA a few hours back.Thanks for all your guidance and support. I am looking forward to lodge the VISA in a weeks time by front loading all the necessary documents and hope to receive grant soon. Will keep you posted with the proceedings.

Best luck for all!!!


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

brunomcp said:


> I am happy to share with you all that I received the NSW SS approval and DIBP invitation to lodge 190 VISA a few hours back.Thanks for all your guidance and support. I am looking forward to lodge the VISA in a weeks time by front loading all the necessary documents and hope to receive grant soon. Will keep you posted with the proceedings.
> 
> Best luck for all!!!


Congratulations


----------



## pammimeow (Apr 7, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Yes u r right. But in that case if we really want to work in our real fields then we must fight with few circumstances because even aussie there is a lot of nepotism accured aspecially for indians. And to prove our self best really we have to struggle and then fight with it. I have the defination of that fight and how it works. Its logically and ideology for the fight. Even i also faced lot of problems by applying 30 to 40 vacwncies each day when i was in aussie in far 2005- 06. But it was my student life so i was bound with a lot of things.
> But yeaa your point of view is right. Not all can do it. Few of my friends went to regional and they become victim of dollarism, i mean converting money all time in our currency and suddenly they join the farming activities and went to kiwi farms and just grabs the fruits. I can blame thoes all people who can not wait atleast 5 to 6 months. Even some one is topper in any field its take few months to get on the system of other country. And yes its really tricky to get the work in aussie. Every buddy dont know untill long time. I knew it because i was a student and yes we did a lot of white collar doggy things so i m.
> Cheers


Hi,
It is not that difficult to get a job in IT in Australia if you put in even some dedicated effort. I never had a problem because I was dedicated and with these rumours flying around I worked harder but realised it was not needed as there are many opportunities for IT in Australia. Especially for application developers. 

Thanks


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pammimeow said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Yes u r right. But in that case if we really want to work in our real fields then we must fight with few circumstances because even aussie there is a lot of nepotism accured aspecially for indians. And to prove our self best really we have to struggle and then fight with it. I have the defination of that fight and how it works. Its logically and ideology for the fight. Even i also faced lot of problems by applying 30 to 40 vacwncies each day when i was in aussie in far 2005- 06. But it was my student life so i was bound with a lot of things.
> ...


Thats what i mean. I mean to say that its not too hard ,just matter of time and eagerness and afford to get work.


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

brunomcp said:


> I am happy to share with you all that I received the NSW SS approval and DIBP invitation to lodge 190 VISA a few hours back.Thanks for all your guidance and support. I am looking forward to lodge the VISA in a weeks time by front loading all the necessary documents and hope to receive grant soon. Will keep you posted with the proceedings.
> 
> Best luck for all!!!



Hi
Congrats
Have you received mail or updation on skillselect dashboard?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

brunomcp said:


> I am happy to share with you all that I received the NSW SS approval and DIBP invitation to lodge 190 VISA a few hours back.Thanks for all your guidance and support. I am looking forward to lodge the VISA in a weeks time by front loading all the necessary documents and hope to receive grant soon. Will keep you posted with the proceedings. Best luck for all!!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi,

Any one got NSW invitation on today? 

thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Newrulez said:


> Hi, Any one got NSW invitation on today? thanks


Doesnt seem like it


----------



## brunomcp (Apr 20, 2016)

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi
> Congrats
> Have you received mail or updation on skillselect dashboard?



Hi, I received mail from digital services(NSW) telling me like " We are pleased to advised that we have approved your application for NSW nomination for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa."...

Now, I am waiting the mail from DIBP.:juggle:

Cheers


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

brunomcp said:


> Hi, I received mail from digital services(NSW) telling me like " We are pleased to advised that we have approved your application for NSW nomination for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa."...
> 
> Now, I am waiting the mail from DIBP.:juggle:
> 
> Cheers


I hope I can receive the nomination soon! I applied on 17 April! Congrats!


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

brunomcp said:


> Hi, I received mail from digital services(NSW) telling me like " We are pleased to advised that we have approved your application for NSW nomination for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa."...
> 
> Now, I am waiting the mail from DIBP.:juggle:
> 
> Cheers



Congratulations brunomcp.

I have one doubt after seeing your signature.

15/04/2016 --- NSW SS Invitation Received
16/04/2016 --- NSW Nomination Submitted
28/04/2015 --- NSW VISA Invitation Received

Normally what I know is that the person get the NSW invitation(email from id digital.services) and then you upload your documents paying Aus $300 to prove your total points and after that you directly get the invitation from DIBP to pay few thousand of Aus $ (I'm not sure of the exact amount). After that the case officer is assigned and he will ask for PCC and medical or any other document if required. And finally you will get the grant.So getting two invitation as per your signature from NSW is a bit confusing for me. Could you please correct me if my understanding is different.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

2015yash said:


> Congratulations brunomcp.
> 
> I have one doubt after seeing your signature.
> 
> ...


What u said is right. Here are the steps:

NSW nomination --> Accept nomination (pay 300 AUD) --> Invitation to apply for NSW on Skillselect(pay whopping 3600 AUD for an individual) --> Finally get grant.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Newrulez said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Any one got NSW invitation on today? thanks
> ...


You were right andy. There were invite on 7th and 15th . So max chance already gone. So nsw also following system as 189 i think. Twice a month only.
May be next friday.


----------



## kamalanabha (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello All,

Received the ITA approval email from NSW today along with another email from SKILL SELECT asking me to apply for visa under Sub Class 190.

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

kamalanabha said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Received the ITA approval email from NSW today along with another email from SKILL SELECT asking me to apply for visa under Sub Class 190.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


Congrats mate!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

kamalanabha said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Received the ITA approval email from NSW today along with another email from SKILL SELECT asking me to apply for visa under Sub Class 190.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


when did you apply


----------



## KV1990 (Sep 29, 2015)

pammimeow said:


> Hi,
> It is not that difficult to get a job in IT in Australia if you put in even some dedicated effort. I never had a problem because I was dedicated and with these rumours flying around I worked harder but realised it was not needed as there are many opportunities for IT in Australia. Especially for application developers.
> 
> Thanks


Is it the same situation for ppl without local experience ( searching for 1st job in IT ) ?


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

*NSW approval*

Looks like NSW does not follow any order like First Come First Serve for approving the applications. I notice that people who have submitted as late as 16-April have received approval mine was submitted on 14-April ..Still Waiting :juggle:


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Many applied in Late March are still waiting too.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

kamalanabha said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Received the ITA approval email from NSW today along with another email from SKILL SELECT asking me to apply for visa under Sub Class 190.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


Congratulations Mate. When did u applied


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Today and last friday was famine of invite from nsw. Dont know what they r trying to do next. I m trying to increase the points by my spouse assessment. But it tooks long since 1.5 months and TRA doesn't reply about outcome. Sick of waiting.


----------



## dianenok (Dec 22, 2015)

Let's hope they will send a lot of invitations in May... 
We're waiting since March,15th with 70+5 points, Stream 2...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Not only hope bit also they have to full their limits of 4000. Hope there might be arround 700 applicant total rest to get invite according to their needs in main. Next friday is not far. Again waiting game start and killing my patience. Don't know when the hell this waiting game will be finished from the LIFE?


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Have simple query on NSW invites ...

Case 1 . Age 30+ Education 15 +IELTS 10 +Experience 5 = 60 ( Software Engineer) + 5 (state Sponsership) .

Case 2 : Age 30+ Education 15 +IELTS 0+ Experience 10 + Partner skill 5 =60 ( Software Engineer) + 5 ( State Sponsership)

How NSW or VIC will look at above cases ?
I have seen that Case 1 got invited within 1-2 month max , while have not seen any Case 2 which has been invited by that way yet. 

My query is , Treatment for both the cases are same by them or they give more priority to Case 1 ?


----------



## kamalanabha (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello All,

Below are my dates

Submitted EOI: 6th Aug 2015
Received ITA: 7th Apr 2016
Applied for ITA: 15th Apr 2016
ITA Approval: 29th Apr 2016

Thanks


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

NSW ranks candidates based on following order
1) Job code
2) total DIBP points including state nom
3) ielts score
4) work exp
5) date of eoi submission

Thanks


----------



## babasaheb.ladhane (Feb 8, 2016)

Newrulez said:


> NSW ranks candidates based on following order
> 1) Job code
> 2) total DIBP points including state nom
> 3) ielts score
> ...


Hi,
The above said order is not defined anywhere. Is it? If that is the case can you please suggest when probably I can get an invite. Please see my details in my signature.

I have applied for NSW on 20/02/2016 in 261311( analyst programmer) with 60+5 points but still haven't received any communication from NSW. It is almost 10 weeks from the EOI date.

Please let me know do we need to do anything extra apart from EOI lodgement. I heard that we have to pay $300 for getting a NSW invite. How and when to pay $300.


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

babasaheb.ladhane said:


> Hi,
> The above said order is not defined anywhere. Is it? If that is the case can you please suggest when probably I can get an invite. Please see my details in my signature.
> 
> I have applied for NSW on 20/02/2016 in 261311( analyst programmer) with 60+5 points but still haven't received any communication from NSW. It is almost 10 weeks from the EOI date.
> ...


I learned about the above ranking from this forum only and i believe its true looking at the trends. The NSW website isn't providing any further details other than saying 'highest ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) will be invited first'. 

As no one can predict when they will send the invite we have to be patient till the next round whenever it is. In this month there were apparently two rounds of invites sent by NSW (april 7 & 15) so hopefully there will be another round on early next month. I have read many 60+5 IT candidates with 10 points in English got invite on 15th April. So it might be turning fruitful for others such as 60+5+0, 55+5+10 etc in the next rounds. I submitted EOI on 16th April and waiting hopefully.


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

$300 is applicable only if we get an invite and chose to accept the NSW invite.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Have simple query on NSW invites ...
> 
> Case 1 . Age 30+ Education 15 +IELTS 10 +Experience 5 = 60 ( Software Engineer) + 5 (state Sponsership) .
> 
> ...


I believe case 1 will have priority over case 2. No state declares what criteria or logic they apply to prioritize EOIs, but you can look at the myimmitracker.com and on various forums to see what kind of profiles get invited by NSW. 

as far as i know, a lot of people whose profiles are similar to case 1, including me , got an invite from NSW. I dont think many people with profile similar to case2, especially software guys, got an invite from NSW. on that basis, i'll say case 1 should be your way forward if you have to choose between them, or go for both if possible.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kamalanabha said:


> Hello All, Below are my dates Submitted EOI: 6th Aug 2015 Received ITA: 7th Apr 2016 Applied for ITA: 15th Apr 2016 ITA Approval: 29th Apr 2016 Thanks


Congrats!!


----------



## idontknow (Apr 6, 2016)

babasaheb.ladhane said:


> Hi,
> The above said order is not defined anywhere. Is it? If that is the case can you please suggest when probably I can get an invite. Please see my details in my signature.
> 
> I have applied for NSW on 20/02/2016 in 261311( analyst programmer) with 60+5 points but still haven't received any communication from NSW. It is almost 10 weeks from the EOI date.
> ...


In fact, the order is clearly defined on nsw website. I can't publish links for now, but you can get it by googling "selecting applicants nsw sponsor 190".


----------



## idontknow (Apr 6, 2016)

idontknow said:


> In fact, the order is clearly defined on nsw website. I can't publish links for now, but you can get it by googling "selecting applicants nsw sponsor 190".


that's exactly my 5th post, which enables me to post links, lol

here it is:

Selecting Applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

idontknow said:


> that's exactly my 5th post, which enables me to post links, lol
> 
> here it is:
> 
> Selecting Applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


Thanks for sharing this link. So now we all know it's official.


----------



## brunomcp (Apr 20, 2016)

2015yash said:


> Congratulations brunomcp.
> 
> I have one doubt after seeing your signature.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I wrote wrong. I have received ITA from NSW and now the mail from DIBP to apply for 190 VISA.

I have lodged the EOI for 190 visa with state nomination in NSW, then, I received the invitation to apply for state nomination in NSW and I have lodged the application for NSW and paid the AUD 300.

All the best in your process!!!

Cheers


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

I received 2 ITAs from 2 different SOL (Analyst Programmer and System Analyst)
Is it okay to accept both of them and proceed with one approved sooner?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

aldoboy said:


> I received 2 ITAs from 2 different SOL (Analyst Programmer and System Analyst)
> Is it okay to accept both of them and proceed with one approved sooner?


Don't. Select one and proceed. You will save 300dollar and embarrassment of rejection


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

So if we apply more than one, it will be rejected?


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

Its end on April. Heard very little about people getting nomination in this forum..
Nomination process is slow by NSW this month or there are less people in forum who got nominated


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Moneyjheeta said:


> Its end on April. Heard very little about people getting nomination in this forum..
> Nomination process is slow by NSW this month or there are less people in forum who got nominated


It could be possible that they've invited most of the people they were supposed to invite.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Moneyjheeta said:


> Its end on April. Heard very little about people getting nomination in this forum.. Nomination process is slow by NSW this month or there are less people in forum who got nominated


They did invite a lot... but mostly 00+5 and 65+5 pointers


----------



## hebron (Apr 30, 2016)

*Mechanical Engineer*

Hi everyone i'm new to this group. I'm interested for moving to Australia. I need state sponsor for eligible for points. Mechanical Engineer

Age: 30
Qualification:15
Ielts: 10

Total: 55

State Sponsor: 5

VISA: 55+5(State Sponsor)

Will i be able to get state sponsor from NSW with the 55points. Can someone please help me to clear my doubts.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

AusPot said:


> I believe case 1 will have priority over case 2. No state declares what criteria or logic they apply to prioritize EOIs, but you can look at the myimmitracker.com and on various forums to see what kind of profiles get invited by NSW.
> 
> as far as i know, a lot of people whose profiles are similar to case 1, including me , got an invite from NSW. I dont think many people with profile similar to case2, especially software guys, got an invite from NSW. on that basis, i'll say case 1 should be your way forward if you have to choose between them, or go for both if possible.


Thank you... I am having case 2. No problem... Will work on PTE to get 65+


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

hebron said:


> Hi everyone i'm new to this group. I'm interested for moving to Australia. I need state sponsor for eligible for points. Mechanical Engineer
> 
> Age: 30
> Qualification:15
> ...


When did you doing your EOI and under which code?


----------



## hebron (Apr 30, 2016)

jakurati said:


> When did you doing your EOI and under which code?


Ill be applying EOI by mid May.
My code is Mechanical engineer	233512


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

hebron said:


> Hi everyone i'm new to this group. I'm interested for moving to Australia. I need state sponsor for eligible for points. Mechanical Engineer
> 
> Age: 30
> Qualification:15
> ...


Majority of engineering occupations do not recieve invitation with 55 points. Mech engineering is one of them. Try to increase your IELTS score to apply 189, that is the only way for you in short term or you could wait until you have enough experience.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

hebron said:


> Ill be applying EOI by mid May.
> My code is Mechanical engineer	233512


You can apply and see how it works out. As of now 55 pointers have big backlog and not sure how NSW will look into 55 pointers. Looking at the trend we can expect something good for 55 pointer but, Again nothing can be said until next NSW round.


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

I have received invitation like rest but waiting for nomination approval.


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

Moneyjheeta said:


> I have received invitation like rest but waiting for nomination approval.


what is your time line?


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

viv101 said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> > I have received invitation like rest but waiting for nomination approval.
> ...


190 NSW 261311 60+5 SS
12/4/16 EOI
15/04/16 Invitation for nomination 
16/04/16 Paid $300 and applied for nomination 
Waiting for approval now


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

Moneyjheeta said:


> 190 NSW 261311 60+5 SS
> 12/4/16 EOI
> 15/04/16 Invitation for nomination
> 16/04/16 Paid $300 and applied for nomination
> Waiting for approval now



Thanks, just for your info i'm closely following this forum and i couldn't find anyone who applied for NSW nomination after 13 april and got approval.
so i guess we are in the same boat..wait n watch.
however i also noted that usually it took 10 to 12 buriness days to get an approval for many people here in this forum.


----------



## brunomcp (Apr 20, 2016)

I got It!!!! Keep your faith on!!!


----------



## hebron (Apr 30, 2016)

jakurati said:


> You can apply and see how it works out. As of now 55 pointers have big backlog and not sure how NSW will look into 55 pointers. Looking at the trend we can expect something good for 55 pointer but, Again nothing can be said until next NSW round.


If i get 20 points for English then
Age: 30
English: 20
Qualification: 15
Total: 65

With this can i go for 189 without any work experience. Or will need to wait a long time for invitation to visa application.

Chance of getting invite for 189 with 65 points or sponsor from NSW with 65 points are more?
Please do clear my doubt mate.


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

You are correct it takes around 14 business days, same was case with me as well


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

I am having case 2. It will take time , However I am trying to get 65+ in PTE.
Thank you for your response.



AusPot said:


> I believe case 1 will have priority over case 2. No state declares what criteria or logic they apply to prioritize EOIs, but you can look at the myimmitracker.com and on various forums to see what kind of profiles get invited by NSW.
> 
> as far as i know, a lot of people whose profiles are similar to case 1, including me , got an invite from NSW. I dont think many people with profile similar to case2, especially software guys, got an invite from NSW. on that basis, i'll say case 1 should be your way forward if you have to choose between them, or go for both if possible.


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

jagdeepslamba said:


> You are correct it takes around 14 business days, same was case with me as well


Your time line please including code and points


----------



## ctttest (May 2, 2016)

I'd like to know when will NSW send more invitation in May? This week or next week? Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ctttest said:


> I'd like to know when will NSW send more invitation in May? This week or next week? Thanks


No one can tell you... just need to monitor.


----------



## Dream Chaser (Mar 3, 2016)

I got a direct grant today at 12.07PM Canberra time. Lodged on 23/03/2016 with 70 points (including SS). Occupation = General Accountant.

I front loaded all documents (except Form 1221 - it's your call if you want to).

It's a bit surreal and anticlimactic, I have to say. Oh man, and the money that has been extracted from me during this whole process?! I don't even want estimate it. PR is one huge money-making bonanza, but what do you?

All the best to everyone. And make sure you dot all your Is and cross all your Ts.

I'm off to celebrate!


----------



## ctttest (May 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> No one can tell you... just need to monitor.


Thanks a lot. Below is my information: 

27/04/2016 Skills Assessment Completed
27/04/2016 EOI Submitted 
186: 60 points
190 (NSW): 60 + 5 points
Code: 221213 (External Auditor)
IELTS ( 9, 7.5, 7, 7)
Skilled Employment：5 points (3 years)

Maybe there is very little chance for me to get invited? :confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Dream Chaser said:


> I got a direct grant today at 12.07PM Canberra time. Lodged on 23/03/2016 with 70 points (including SS). Occupation = General Accountant. I front loaded all documents (except Form 1221 - it's your call if you want to). It's a bit surreal and anticlimactic, I have to say. Oh man, and the money that has been extracted from me during this whole process?! I don't even want estimate it. PR is one huge money-making bonanza, but what do you? All the best to everyone. And make sure you dot all your Is and cross all your Ts. I'm off to celebrate!


Congrats!


----------



## ptepas (Mar 30, 2016)

Guys, I found this is on the official website about nsw nomination selection criteria:
Selection order:

1 Occupation
2 points score
3 English language ability
4 Skilled employment

I got #2,3,4. But I'm not sure about #1 Occupation. 
Does it mean all occupations on the list are equal or some are preferred over another? For example, a plumber and a programmer, provided that both have exactly the same 60 points, English scores, and work exp, who is given priority by the NSW system ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ctttest said:


> Thanks a lot. Below is my information: 27/04/2016 Skills Assessment Completed 27/04/2016 EOI Submitted 186: 60 points 190 (NSW): 60 + 5 points Code: 221213 (External Auditor) IELTS ( 9, 7.5, 7, 7) Skilled Employment：5 points (3 years) Maybe there is very little chance for me to get invited? :confused2::confused2::confused2:


I think you need to attempt PTE and get extra 10 points - your chances would skyrocket.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think you need to attempt PTE and get extra 10 points - your chances would skyrocket.




Not to be a downer but there are a few external auditors on this forum with 70+5 and superior English waiting for invite since February


----------



## ptepas (Mar 30, 2016)

Can I declare 10 years work experience to get through NSW nomination approval stage but not claim points from it at the later DIBP approval stage?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

ptepas said:


> Can I declare 10 years work experience to get through NSW nomination approval stage but not claim points from it at the later DIBP approval stage?




No. Your visa will be denied if you over claimed your points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> Not to be a downer but there are a few external auditors on this forum with 70+5 and superior English waiting for invite since February


This is the key only a few  i remember seeing 2-3 guys... Not like 100s..,


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> This is the key only a few  i remember seeing 2-3 guys... Not like 100s..,




I don't think there's even 100s of accountants on this forum...2-3 isn't indicative of the whole picture :/


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> I don't think there's even 100s of accountants on this forum...2-3 isn't indicative of the whole picture :/


There are a lot of accountants and auditors here ... And a lot have 65+5 ... Right now about 55 accountants and 30 auditors are reported


----------



## Jack21 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi

Please suggest ! I was patiently waiting until now as everyone on this forum was saying that NSW takes 0-6 weeks for approval. I have completed 6 weeks but no approval yet. All my documents are ready for visa. I want to call them but it is written on their website not to call before 12 weeks. what should i do?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

So, Now next day 55 Pointer Software programmer look upto is coming friday ? 

27th April draw has been over, and now, awaiting action from NSW for us to draw our inferences and speculate when each one of us would get invitation


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

I hope 55 pointer IT guys start getting invitations within the month of May. If it does not happen, then don't know how long is going to be the wait for us.


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jack21 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please suggest ! I was patiently waiting until now as everyone on this forum was saying that NSW takes 0-6 weeks for approval. I have completed 6 weeks but no approval yet. All my documents are ready for visa. I want to call them but it is written on their website not to call before 12 weeks. what should i do?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


did you send any documents via email, after submitting your application and paying t $300?


----------



## Jack21 (Apr 11, 2016)

viv101 said:


> did you send any documents via email, after submitting your application and paying t $300?


Yes. I uploaded all the required docs along with application fee of $ 300.

cpa assessment both- qualification & employment
resume
personal id
education transcripts
employment letters
ielts


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jack21 said:


> Yes. I uploaded all the required docs along with application fee of $ 300.
> 
> cpa assessment both- qualification & employment
> resume
> ...


If you are going to lose points due to age in near future, then you can ask NSW to hurry up the decision. Otherwise the standard is 6 to 12 weeks.
However, i personally think you should follow up via phone or mail as appropriate.


----------



## Jack21 (Apr 11, 2016)

viv101 said:


> If you are going to lose points due to age in near future, then you can ask NSW to hurry up the decision. Otherwise the standard is 6 to 12 weeks.
> However, i personally think you should follow up via phone or mail as appropriate.



Thanks mate. Wil surely call tomorrow as am very impatient. I wonder if they will take so much time to approve....what will they do at the time of visa.


----------



## ptepas (Mar 30, 2016)

hi, i'm interested to move to Australia as a welder . My job code is 322313

Age 34 25 points
Ielts 20 points
AQI level 3 certificate 10 points
Total 55 points

Will i be able to get the NSW nomination for 5 points? how long it will usually take for a 55 point trades man like myself?


----------



## 65Points! (Apr 18, 2016)

phpwiz said:


> I hope 55 pointer IT guys start getting invitations within the month of May. If it does not happen, then don't know how long is going to be the wait for us.


Why are you not giving PTE? With those scores in IELTS, there is nothing stopping you from getting a superior in PTE. Get done with it, and update your EoI.


----------



## babasaheb.ladhane (Feb 8, 2016)

Moneyjheeta said:


> 190 NSW 261311 60+5 SS
> 12/4/16 EOI
> 15/04/16 Invitation for nomination
> 16/04/16 Paid $300 and applied for nomination
> Waiting for approval now


Hi Moneyjheeta,

Congrats!

I have also applied for 261311 on 20/02/2016 but have not received back from NSW. For details please see my signature. You may having good score in ielts/Pte. What is your English exam score?

Do I need to do anything apart from EOI lodgement for getting NSW consideration. Any idea?

Please advise.


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

Dear friends,

I have a small query.

Does 189/190 allows you to work in any skills like start your own business or you have to work in your specified skills ??


----------



## 65Points! (Apr 18, 2016)

@2015yash

Yes, you can do anything you want, including business.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

I got 10 points from language and now my score is 65. Do you suggest 189 or 190? Which is quicker?


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Moneyjheeta,

Congrats!

I have also applied for 261311 on 20/02/2016 but have not received back from NSW. For details please see my signature. You may having good score in ielts/Pte. What is your English exam score?

Do I need to do anything apart from EOI lodgement for getting NSW consideration. Any idea?

Please advise.[/QUOTE]


Hi

My score is 
PTE RWLS 70 77 77 73

Share your details also.

After EOI just we wait for invitation...on receiving invitation then pay $300 to apply for nomination. ..and then wait for nomination.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Any 55 pointers of 261313 get invited till now?


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

umashanker said:


> Any 55 pointers of 261313 get invited till now?


nope.


----------



## cyberbeast07 (Dec 20, 2015)

Just showed EOI for 190 NSW. How many points they add after sponsorship? 5 or 10?


----------



## gillanup (May 2, 2016)

hi
i ve filed eoi for 188 visa subclass business innovation in feb 2016 but what i see the immigration auth have not even seen these categories in invitation rounds , when its likely they review it .My investment ,papers,investment with aussie co in nsw sydney are all ready to go.?

thankyou in Advance for ur reply....Regards Anup Gill.(India)


----------



## gillanup (May 2, 2016)

*visa 188 feb 2106 eoi*

hi i ve filed eoi in 188 visa subclass business innovation in feb 2016,my papers investment & aussie tie is all ready in nsw sydney but immigration auth have not even seen anything of this category,when is invitation likely or just to keep waiting?

thankyou for ur reply in Advance.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

What is equivalent of 7 each(ielts) in pte academic? Is it 65 or more?


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> What is equivalent of 7 each(ielts) in pte academic? Is it 65 or more?


Yes it is 65.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> > What is equivalent of 7 each(ielts) in pte academic? Is it 65 or more?
> ...


Thanks. I read somewhere as 68. 
It really confused me.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> I got 10 points from language and now my score is 65. Do you suggest 189 or 190? Which is quicker?


Any thought?


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

dear friends is the quota for engineering technologist 233914 full ???? Will NSW invite more of them or no ????


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

engineer_tech said:


> dear friends is the quota for engineering technologist 233914 full ???? Will NSW invite more of them or no ????


I saw the below info on 189 at skillselect , though not directly infer to your case of NSW.

Note: the following occupation groups have reached their ceilings and no more invitations will be issue during the 2015-16 programme year:
•2212 – Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasures 
•2339 – Other Engineering Professionals
​ 


You must check the NSW website for info on 2015-16 quota or directly inquire the quota from them


----------



## vism (Oct 2, 2015)

Finally received the grant


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

vism said:


> Finally received the grant


Congratulations!! Best of wishes for your future down under!!!


----------



## brunomcp (Apr 20, 2016)

vism said:


> Finally received the grant


Congrats!!!

What is your IED? Do you know if it depends of the date of your PCC and Medical exams?

Tks!!!


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Friends, I want to renew my ACS but my immi agent has shutdown office. 
Now to renew my assessment, how do I submit linked application for assessment myself? 
Kindly advise what is the solution and how I can I proceed? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kelsi (Apr 27, 2016)

viv101 said:


> did you send any documents via email, after submitting your application and paying t $300?


Hey dude, I actually failed to upload my documents when submitting the application. And I then sent documents via email and paid for 300 aud. I was nominated on Apr 7th, submitted application on Apr 10th, and sent documents via email and paid on Apr 11th. And I have been waiting for the approval without any notice till now. Will it slow my application since I sent documents via email. Thansk


----------



## gillanup (May 2, 2016)

hi i ve filed eoi in 188 visa subclass business innovation in feb 2016,my papers investment & aussie tie is all ready in nsw sydney but immigration auth have not even seen anything of this category,when is invitation likely or just to keep waiting?

thankyou for ur reply in Advance.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

gillanup said:


> hi i ve filed eoi in 188 visa subclass business innovation in feb 2016,my papers investment & aussie tie is all ready in nsw sydney but immigration auth have not even seen anything of this category,when is invitation likely or just to keep waiting?
> 
> thankyou for ur reply in Advance.



Same here , few documents I submitted after submitting my application like my offer letter and salary slips through email . On 24th April .. Not sure if this will impact my application.


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi All,

When was the last time someone with 60+5 got NSW invitation for category Accountant General??


----------



## ThinkBig (Apr 26, 2016)

raidergator said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When was the last time someone with 60+5 got NSW invitation for category Accountant General??


Hi Raidergator,

I have exactly the same points as you have . Infact my point-breakdown is also exactly the same. I submitted my EOI for 190 (NSW) in April first week.

Please keep me posted whenever you get an invitation...


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi,

Any one who accepted the invitation on 7 & 15 th April got approval from NSW ?

Regards,
Naushad Qamar


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> Friends, I want to renew my ACS but my immi agent has shutdown office.
> Now to renew my assessment, how do I submit linked application for assessment myself?
> Kindly advise what is the solution and how I can I proceed?
> Thanks in advance.


Was your current ACS assessment done by your Agent? If so, then it is a bit difficult to renew the assessment referring the current one, because it has been done through your Agent's email id. The process is to first cancel your Agent and then reset the password through your email id. 
First write a mail to [email protected] asking for the Migration agent reg/cancellation form. Fill it up and send it back to them along with a copy of your passport. They will then cancel the link of your agent with the current assessment and will reset the password. Once done, you can apply for reassessment by your own referring to the current ACS assessment.


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

ThinkBig said:


> Hi Raidergator,
> 
> I have exactly the same points as you have . Infact my point-breakdown is also exactly the same. I submitted my EOI for 190 (NSW) in April first week.
> 
> Please keep me posted whenever you get an invitation...


Sure will!! I submitted on 8th of March and still no word. From what I see on these threads, things don't look good no?? Just have to wait I guess. Waiting is ok as long as there's a positive result at the end!!


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Long time ago ...


Hahaha... Not good news no???


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

meet2ami said:


> Was your current ACS assessment done by your Agent? If so, then it is a bit difficult to renew the assessment referring the current one, because it has been done through your Agent's email id. The process is to first cancel your Agent and then reset the password through your email id.
> First write a mail to [email protected] asking for the Migration agent reg/cancellation form. Fill it up and send it back to them along with a copy of your passport. They will then cancel the link of your agent with the current assessment and will reset the password. Once done, you can apply for reassessment by your own referring to the current ACS assessment.


is the process similar for EA too?


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

naushadqamar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any one who accepted the invitation on 7 & 15 th April got approval from NSW ?
> 
> ...


I too am in the waiting game..waiting for an approval...paid NSW fees and submitted the docs on 14th April... Waiting !!!!!


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Timelines*

Hi All,

I have applied for the NSW SS on 26th April 2016 with 60 points(excluding state sponsorship points) and I also have a band of 7 in each section of IELTS. I would like to ask senior members when do you think I will be invited ? The ANZSCO code I have applied for is 261312 - developer programmer.

Thank you for your response in advance.


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

hrkhadka said:


> is the process similar for EA too?


This process is for ACS. I am not sure about EA. You can drop a mail to them. Surely they will reply. I did the same.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you indeed. 
It was done with agent email. 
My acs is expiring by mid June and now my score is increased to 65. Do you think I should do assessment before submitting eoi?


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

meet2ami said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends, I want to renew my ACS but my immi agent has shutdown office.
> ...


It was done with agent email. My acs is expiring by mid June and now my score has increased to 65+5. 
Do you think I should do assessment before submitting eoi and expect I will not need to renew?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raidergator said:


> Hahaha... Not good news no???


Not at all  try to increase your points.


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> It was done with agent email. My acs is expiring by mid June and now my score has increased to 65+5.
> Do you think I should do assessment before submitting eoi and expect I will not need to renew?


You can even submit your EOI with the current ACS and update the EOI with the recent Assessment after renewal. Or else you can renew the ACS now and submit your EOI with the recent one. ACS now a days is very fast and does the assessment within a week.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

meet2ami said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> > It was done with agent email. My acs is expiring by mid June and now my score has increased to 65+5.
> ...


Thanks again


----------



## r14975 (Apr 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Not at all  try to increase your points.


Andrey.... any scope left for 55 pointers.... Waiting since September 2015. But loosing patience... 

261313
age- 30
qual- 15
exp- 0
eng- 10


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

kelsi said:


> Hey dude, I actually failed to upload my documents when submitting the application. And I then sent documents via email and paid for 300 aud. I was nominated on Apr 7th, submitted application on Apr 10th, and sent documents via email and paid on Apr 11th. And I have been waiting for the approval without any notice till now. Will it slow my application since I sent documents via email. Thansk


i don't think it should slow the approval process.
but i sent some documents as well later via email on 21 april and i'm waiting for ITA. See my timeline
also i haven't seen anyone in this forum who has paid after 13 april and have received the ITA from NSW
so fingers crossed..

you might wanna join this thread as many are there waiting for NSW invite
<261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts EOI Tracking>


----------



## kelsi (Apr 27, 2016)

viv101 said:


> i don't think it should slow the approval process.
> but i sent some documents as well later via email on 21 april and i'm waiting for ITA. See my timeline
> also i haven't seen anyone in this forum who has paid after 13 april and have received the ITA from NSW
> so fingers crossed..
> ...


Thanks. But I am actually not an ICT guy. I am 233215 with only 55 points got nominated by NSW. And it seems I have seen somebody who was nominated on 15th and submitted on 16th got approved. So I am worried about this.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

ReloAUS said:


> I too am in the waiting game..waiting for an approval...paid NSW fees and submitted the docs on 14th April... Waiting !!!!!


I'm waiting as well. Submitted the application on 22nd. i think it usually takes about 2 weeks to get the approval from NSW.


----------



## kelsi (Apr 27, 2016)

AusPot said:


> I'm waiting as well. Submitted the application on 22nd. i think it usually takes about 2 weeks to get the approval from NSW.


I am already more than 3 weeks. still waiting....long time waiting....


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

kelsi said:


> I am already more than 3 weeks. still waiting....long time waiting....


I know a couple of chaps who got the approval in 2 weeks' time of late. so it depends on a case to case basis . you should either get an email from them asking for some clarifications or an approval in 1-2 week i think.


----------



## kelsi (Apr 27, 2016)

AusPot said:


> I know a couple of chaps who got the approval in 2 weeks' time of late. so it depends on a case to case basis . you should either get an email from them asking for some clarifications or an approval in 1-2 week i think.


I hope so. Cause I know that some people got approved in 4 business day if they submitted the application on the second day of the nomination. Anyway, thanks!


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Same here paid on 10th april and still waiting


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

viv101 said:


> engineer_tech said:
> 
> 
> > dear friends is the quota for engineering technologist 233914 full ???? Will NSW invite more of them or no ????
> ...


Is the biomedical engineering including to the other engineering professional or not ?


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

eng_theanat said:


> Is the biomedical engineering including to the other engineering professional or not ?


*Dear, where you get to see such ceilings capacity. can you post the link of that page ?
my job code is 225412. can you provide my job code details and status.?*


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

cyberbeast07 said:


> Just showed EOI for 190 NSW. How many points they add after sponsorship? 5 or 10?




State sponsorship contribute 5 points under 190


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Mine was 26112 with 65 Points


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

hi,
Andrey/Djdollar,

I have one doubt,
If occupation cap has been reached for current financial year 2015-2016 like 30 APR 2016 ok ,
Then they have two months back log of same occupation when next financial year 2016-2017 will open ,they will start give invite from 1 May 2016 EOI then later on July month EOI,

Isnt it ?

Thanks in Advance ,
Thanks,


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

Eoi on 29/4/16
Taxation accountant
65+5(nsw)
Pte 65+
Any hope?
Please advice me


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

r14975 said:


> Andrey.... any scope left for 55 pointers.... Waiting since September 2015. But loosing patience...
> 
> 261313
> age- 30
> ...


It appears that no hopes for 55 pointers  
We need to improve our points in English.. No other go...


----------



## babasaheb.ladhane (Feb 8, 2016)

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi Moneyjheeta,
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...



Hi

My score is 
PTE RWLS 70 77 77 73

Share your details also.

After EOI just we wait for invitation...on receiving invitation then pay $300 to apply for nomination. ..and then wait for nomination.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Moneyjheeta!!!
Your English score is proficient so....you got 10 points and your total is 60 includes 10.
And you applied 50+10+5=65....am I right?


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Is it possible that i can add my parents alongwith my Spouse and Child in the Visa Application ? 

If not then what will be the process for letting my parents join me and my spouse / child as a permanent resident if i get 189 or 190 ?

Help is required 
Any one ? With complete information ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi folks,

Have anybody in the forum have got invite for 190 with 60 points for the ANZOO 261313. Please respond if someone have got the invite.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Is it possible that i can add my parents alongwith my Spouse and Child in the Visa Application ? If not then what will be the process for letting my parents join me and my spouse / child as a permanent resident if i get 189 or 190 ? Help is required Any one ? With complete information ? Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 It is possible, but quite difficult to prove they are dependent on you. if you can prove then by all means better to take them now.


----------



## rameshrg (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I have submitted EOI-190 with 65+5 points under 2613 on Apr 14th for NSW, when can i expect the invite from NSW. Did anyone got invite after Apr 14th? 
Do they have specific cycle ? 

Appreciate the response.

Thanks


----------



## kelsi (Apr 27, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Same here paid on 10th april and still waiting


Guess maybe our cases are by the same officer, a guy who is really really slow...


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> It is possible, but quite difficult to prove they are dependent on you. if you can prove then by all means better to take them now.


Dear Andreyx

Can you guide me with then complete procedure ?

What type of dependency should i have to show and how ? 
What are the requirements ?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I have received my approval just now! lodging 190 visa tomorrow!


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I have received my approval just now! lodging 190 visa tomorrow!


GreatNews.Congrats!


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I have received my approval just now! lodging 190 visa tomorrow!


Congrates Steiger...


----------



## kelsi (Apr 27, 2016)

Jack21 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please suggest ! I was patiently waiting until now as everyone on this forum was saying that NSW takes 0-6 weeks for approval. I have completed 6 weeks but no approval yet. All my documents are ready for visa. I want to call them but it is written on their website not to call before 12 weeks. what should i do?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


have you called NSW government and gotten any updates? As I am also waiting long for more than 3 weeks. Eager to know the result. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I have received my approval just now! lodging 190 visa tomorrow!


 congrats!


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Steiger said:


> I have received my approval just now! lodging 190 visa tomorrow!


Brother ur timeline... M waiting as well


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Brother ur timeline... M waiting as well


Refer to my signature. I applied for nomination on 17 April


----------



## Jack21 (Apr 11, 2016)

kelsi said:


> have you called NSW government and gotten any updates? As I am also waiting long for more than 3 weeks. Eager to know the result. Thanks.


Hi

I have not called yet. Really very confused.....


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Steiger said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Brother ur timeline... M waiting as well
> ...


Cant see your signature since m on phone... 

Thanks i paid on 10th april no news till date


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Cant see your signature since m on phone...
> 
> Thanks i paid on 10th april no news till date


SF80 I think NSW Priorities EOI submitted date also, mine and yours EOI date was Mid of March where Steiger's EOI DOE is mid of Jan.


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

*my opinion*



Sf80 said:


> Cant see your signature since m on phone...
> 
> Thanks i paid on 10th april no news till date


SF80 I think NSW Priorities EOI submitted date also, mine and yours EOI date was Mid of March where Steiger's EOI DOE is mid of Jan.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

naushadqamar said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Cant see your signature since m on phone...
> ...


Ummm may b...  a happy thought.... Wish tht is the case....


----------



## nringty (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Just got approval for NSW. Thank you everyone in this forum.


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

nringty said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got approval for NSW. Thank you everyone in this forum.


Congrats


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

i haven't heard anyone got invitation for Engineering profession from NSW as it is in the high priority list but still i don't know why...?


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Ummm may b...  a happy thought.... Wish tht is the case....


See till now my assumption is correct, another approval from NSW for the candidate who have EOI DOE (02-Feb 2016) is earlier than us .


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

Tayyabb said:


> i haven't heard anyone got invitation for Engineering profession from NSW as it is in the high priority list but still i don't know why...?


Engineering occupation are not getting any invites since last year. I dont think its part of any priority. The only option left with engineers to go for 189 rather than waiting for NSW.


----------



## prakash1243 (Oct 19, 2015)

We didn't see any invites sending by NSW fron last 2 weeks, Would some one have any idea, when would be the next draw ?


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

naushadqamar said:


> SF80 I think NSW Priorities EOI submitted date also, mine and yours EOI date was Mid of March where Steiger's EOI DOE is mid of Jan.


My EOI date is 13th Jan and I received NSW inv on 7th April and applied for approval on 11th, before Steiger. Nothing received till now!! What's the logic here??


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

meet2ami said:


> My EOI date is 13th Jan and I received NSW inv on 7th April and applied for approval on 11th, before Steiger. Nothing received till now!! What's the logic here??


Not sure but I think ANZCO code also matters Steiger's code is 261313 and yours 261112 . well all of these just my personal opinion based on Myimmitracker data.


----------



## kelsi (Apr 27, 2016)

meet2ami said:


> My EOI date is 13th Jan and I received NSW inv on 7th April and applied for approval on 11th, before Steiger. Nothing received till now!! What's the logic here??


Same day schedule. No idea what has happened. Long time waiting has made me feel exhausted.


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

naushadqamar said:


> Not sure but I think ANZCO code also matters Steiger's code is 261313 and yours 261112 . well all of these just my personal opinion based on Myimmitracker data.


nringty has the same ANZCO as mine, his EOI is almost a month later and even his inv date is also after mine, yet he received his aproval!! Actually it is very difficult to find the actual logic. I think it depends on the person to whom the case is assigned! Some are very prompt and do not delay cases assigned to him/her, others may be a bit lazy op2:. May be my case is assigned to the 2nd category!! :doh:


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

meet2ami said:


> naushadqamar said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure but I think ANZCO code also matters Steiger's code is 261313 and yours 261112 . well all of these just my personal opinion based on Myimmitracker data.
> ...


Sorry but cant stop laughing ???? u r right there... We all work with such kindda ppl... They keep things in their out box till the due date ... Ppl inpatient like me love a clean outbox nothin pending ?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

meet2ami said:


> nringty has the same ANZCO as mine, his EOI is almost a month later and even his inv date is also after mine, yet he received his aproval!! Actually it is very difficult to find the actual logic. I think it depends on the person to whom the case is assigned! Some are very prompt and do not delay cases assigned to him/her, others may be a bit lazy op2:. May be my case is assigned to the 2nd category!! :doh:


Maybe due to differences in work experience and etc. For example, I claimed 0 points for my employment details.


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

Steiger said:


> Maybe due to differences in work experience and etc. For example, I claimed 0 points for my employment details.


Might be. But who knows?? Can't help it....just have to be patient and enjoy the wait. :music: :fish2: :drum:


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

sfaridi said:


> Engineering occupation are not getting any invites since last year. I dont think its part of any priority. The only option left with engineers to go for 189 rather than waiting for NSW.


i saw in skillselect that engineering and general accountant is closed for this year.
you might wanna confirm there


----------



## Crazy student (Nov 16, 2015)

viv101 said:


> sfaridi said:
> 
> 
> > Engineering occupation are not getting any invites since last year. I dont think its part of any priority. The only option left with engineers to go for 189 rather than waiting for NSW.
> ...


Where do you found 'general accountant is closed for this year in skill select'???? Please don't post anything or everything without proper source and without knowing anything. You know nothing john snow.


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

viv101 said:


> i saw in skillselect that engineering and general accountant is closed for this year.
> you might wanna confirm there


That is not true.Only other engineering professionals (meaning, anything other than chemical, material, civil, electric, electronic, mining, mechanical, industrial and production) is closed for this financial season. However, the quota for industrial,mechanical and producting engineers is very limited as well (1760/1788). But the engineers that belongs to occupations that the ones I wrote in the bracket can still go for 189 visa comfortably as long as they have enough points.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

meet2ami said:


> nringty has the same ANZCO as mine, his EOI is almost a month later and even his inv date is also after mine, yet he received his aproval!! Actually it is very difficult to find the actual logic. I think it depends on the person to whom the case is assigned! Some are very prompt and do not delay cases assigned to him/her, others may be a bit lazy op2:. May be my case is assigned to the 2nd category!! :doh:


While it's true that people can work at different paces, there are systems in place to cover this, and team leaders to ensure processing is done in a timely manner where it can be, given the workload and number of staff, and priorities according to the government of the day.

More often, apparent delays are caused by security checks, which can take anything from days to several months or more. As these are done externally, DIBP has no control over how long these checks take. Although security checks are almost always clear, as you might imagine, once in a while one is not. Australia is very careful about this, and checks tend to take as long as they take. You might be grateful about that when you live here.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Good to see so many approvals!! seems like there will be new invitations by NSW this week or next. But most probably they will get done with approvals first and then send invitations next week by 12th or 13th May!!
This is just my prediction!


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

As per previous years trend
Do NSW send invitations till May and wrap up the thing for this fiscal year by June or they send invitations till June?


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

kaju said:


> While it's true that people can work at different paces, there are systems in place to cover this, and team leaders to ensure processing is done in a timely manner where it can be, given the workload and number of staff, and priorities according to the government of the day.
> 
> More often, apparent delays are caused by security checks, which can take anything from days to several months or more. As these are done externally, DIBP has no control over how long these checks take. Although security checks are almost always clear, as you might imagine, once in a while one is not. Australia is very careful about this, and checks tend to take as long as they take. You might be grateful about that when you live here.


I believe NSW doesn't do any security checks. they basically make sure that all your paper work is correct before they ask DIBP to send an invite. I say this because they charge only 300 AUD for this process, and i dont think anyone would do a background check for that amount of money. 

the delays in getting an approval from NSW could be due to various reasons. for example, your paper work can be complicated, and it may require a case worker who is working on your application to refer it to someone else.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

AusPot said:


> I believe NSW doesn't do any security checks. they basically make sure that all your paper work is correct before they ask DIBP to send an invite. I say this because they charge only 300 AUD for this process, and i dont think anyone would do a background check for that amount of money.
> 
> the delays in getting an approval from NSW could be due to various reasons. for example, your paper work can be complicated, and it may require a case worker who is working on your application to refer it to someone else.


Yes, you're right of course! 

I think I may have just seen too many DIBP are lazy, etc type of posts - I should have read more carefully!


----------



## Expatt90 (Mar 5, 2016)

*No NSW approval/invite - 70 points*

Hi,

My EOI date for NSW is 14th April 2016. I have 70 points including SS. I have not received any approval or invite yet. Can someone please tell me till what EOI date has NSW sent the invites?

EOI date: 14/04/2016
Applied for: 190 Visa for NSW
Total points: 65 + 5


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

Expatt90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My EOI date for NSW is 14th April 2016. I have 70 points including SS. I have not received any approval or invite yet. Can someone please tell me till what EOI date has NSW sent the invites?
> 
> ...


I think they sent a lot of invites on 15th April. you should get an invite in the next round. once you get an invite, you will have 14 days to accept it and pay them 300 AUD. it can take up to 40 days to get NSW's approval, but of late, they approve it in a couple of weeks' time. you can check myimmitracker.com for more details.


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

AusPot said:


> I think they sent a lot of invites on 15th April. you should get an invite in the next round. once you get an invite, you will have 14 days to accept it and pay them 300 AUD. it can take up to 40 days to get NSW's approval, but of late, they approve it in a couple of weeks' time. you can check myimmitracker.com for more details.


Hi AusPot,

I remember u have got ur NSW invitation. Am I misunderstood? In myimmitracker.com site invitation date for is not yet updated .


----------



## Expatt90 (Mar 5, 2016)

AusPot said:


> I think they sent a lot of invites on 15th April. you should get an invite in the next round. once you get an invite, you will have 14 days to accept it and pay them 300 AUD. it can take up to 40 days to get NSW's approval, but of late, they approve it in a couple of weeks' time. you can check myimmitracker.com for more details.


Thank you AusPot. Do you know till what EOI date of effect was the 15th April invites sent? Also when is the next invite scheduled? Skill select has an update only till March.


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

Can I request all 190/189 visa applicants to cancel other additional
EOI, if any, to avoid wastage of invitations in future.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

Expatt90 said:


> Thank you AusPot. Do you know till what EOI date of effect was the 15th April invites sent? Also when is the next invite scheduled? Skill select has an update only till March.


The States do not release such data that tell you about what kind of applications(date of effect, points etc) got an invite. you can only check myimmitracker, and reply on the info available there.
as far as i know, in the 15th april round, NSW mainly sent invites to 65 and 60 pointers(without state sponsorship points). you also need to have 7+ score in the IELTS exam and a certain no of years of experience as well. as is aid earlier, you do not have any official data on this;So,just go through the myimmitracker website and then you will have a better understanding of 190-nsw process. 

they w ill normally send invites twice a month. last month it was 7th and 15th April if i am not wrong. the next round is not far away i believe, but you never know with the 190 invites. they may not even send an invite for a next few months ahahah. though the likelihood of that happening is minimal.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

Sithi said:


> Hi AusPot,
> 
> I remember u have got ur NSW invitation. Am I misunderstood? In myimmitracker.com site invitation date for is not yet updated .


yes , i did get an invite on the 15th. still waiting for an approval though


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

kaju said:


> Yes, you're right of course!
> 
> I think I may have just seen too many DIBP are lazy, etc type of posts - I should have read more carefully!


i guessed so. to be honest, these types of posts make me laugh. i guess these guys just do a decent job. they just have to a follow the red-tapism as with any other government job.


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi guys,
Do you expect any invitation for 55 pointers this Friday?


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

eng_theanat said:


> Hi guys,
> Do you expect any invitation for 55 pointers this Friday?


whats your points breakdown?


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

hrkhadka said:


> eng_theanat said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Age 30
Edu 15
Experience 10
Ielts 0
Eoi: 13/8/2015
Biomedical engineering


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hope NSW will start sending the invites this Friday for May month


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

slowly losing hope for 55ers


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

eng_theanat said:


> Age 30
> Edu 15
> Experience 10
> Ielts 0
> ...


under 189 and 489 category australian government has stated that they have reached the ceiling for 2339 occupation (biomedical is also one) and has stoped inviting. which indicates that there r lots of 2339 occupation applicant.... but since 190 is not related to 189 so if NSW needs biomedical eng. then they may sent invite... enen i m waiting since sept. 2015. i dont why they have invited very very less engineers this year


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

What about the people who are waiting for NSW approval.


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> What about the people who are waiting for NSW approval.


Hey Abishu, 
We are lucky that the hard part of getting invitation is over for us. There are others who are still waiting for invitations and the least we can do is wait for 6 weeks and if not get an approval by that time, we can obviously show concern. I haven't seen anyone getting rejected unless they claim more points for what they are not so let's continue our waiting game and I'm sure we should get an approval in coming weeks.

Cheers!


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Guys got 190 approved today. Arranging visa money now


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

dreamsanj said:


> Guys got 190 approved today. Arranging visa money now


congrats!
how much is the visa fee ? can it be paid by two credit cards? keep us informed as i have two CC but with both separately have limits of only 2 lac


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Viv01.. Don't use credit card. Use forex.. I am using axis bank single currency card. Cheaper by 17000 if you have kid to apply with


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI for 190 NSW with 70 Points (65+5 SS) on 3rd May. By when can I get Invitation to Apply for State nomination and how much time it takes to clear state nomination after payment ?

----------------------------
PTE Academic (23/02/2016) : 70 Overall (Proficient) || Skill : Analyst Programmer - 261311 || ACS (06/04/2016) : Positive || Partner skills qualifications : Positive || EOI : Submitted (03/05/2016) || Invitation : Waiting


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

*Thanks for your reply.*



andreyx108b said:


> You should wait for them to invite you.


Thanks for your reply.

I did not get you. I wanted to ask by when can I get Invitation to Apply for State nomination and how much time it takes to clear state nomination after payment ?


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

dreamsanj said:


> Viv01.. Don't use credit card. Use forex.. I am using axis bank single currency card. Cheaper by 17000 if you have kid to apply with



Hi dreamsanj,

Can you please explain how can you save 17K if paid by AXIS bank single currency with a kid.

Thanks


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

Wow, Great Info buddy!
i can understand why you do that. correct me --
The credit card conversion rate must be higher than forex card conversion rate which you know upfront while loading the card...right?
Could you give a breakup of the amount you have paid as visa fees ?


dreamsanj said:


> Viv01.. Don't use credit card. Use forex.. I am using axis bank single currency card. Cheaper by 17000 if you have kid to apply with


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

viv101 said:


> Wow, Great Info buddy!
> i can understand why you do that. correct me --
> The credit card conversion rate must be higher than forex card conversion rate which you know upfront while loading the card...right?
> Could you give a breakup of the amount you have paid as visa fees ?



Okay Viv.. brace your self.

I am into creditcard back end biz so letting you some work knowledge.

every international currency transaction that you do will have 3.5% cross currency charge and on that money earned there will be service charge and service tax. now take a case of Husband wife and kid .
overall 6300 to be paid. with 50 rs conversion it will come upto 3.14L for every lakh you pay 3500 extra + service tax so roughly around 4 K. so if you equate it alone comes upto 13-13.5 K.

Now banks are worst when it comes to currency exchange rate. I have read some books on forex and made my research. I know that if some on charges 50P to 75 extra on sell rate then its competitive. SBI is cheapest. Axis, hdfc,icici have higher rates. yesterday when the market was at 49.91, axis bank quoted 53.10. 
I have choosen cox and king. there are other players in the market who can give you better rate. 

again. I did not pay card issue charge. when they load the fees i get it less than 2dollar. its part of negotiation. Since I know market terms I could manage. there are vendors available who can give you all this.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi everyone. Tomorrow is again many of us will get invite hopefully and their waiting game will finished about 75%. And again lot of them will be disappear from forum. So i request to all that whoever get invite please update the information in expat and also in myimmitracker too. That will help to all of us who will still in this waoting queue. Thanks and all the best.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Wish all of you best of luck!!


Thanks andy..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

puri.abhi said:


> Thanks for your reply. I did not get you. I wanted to ask by when can I get Invitation to Apply for State nomination and how much time it takes to clear state nomination after payment ?


 How long to wait is quite hard to say - you may get invite tomorrow or in fact at any time in the next few weeks/months.

Approval after paying the fees takes on average 2- 6 weeks


----------



## Owami (Dec 7, 2015)

Patiently waiting & praying that NSW invites accountants & l actually hope its tomorrow 06/05/2016. *** keeping fingers crossed for all the accountants out there**


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and found it really helpful.i have submitted my EOI with 70 points for nsw. My occupation is Marketinv Specialist. Is there a chance for getting invitation for my occupation? As I have seen only engineers accou tant and acs people around. When should I expect invitation based on your observations?
Thanks in advance


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry forgot to mention that I submitted my profile on 25 April 2016...


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

cataliya said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and found it really helpful.i have submitted my EOI with 70 points for nsw. My occupation is Marketinv Specialist. Is there a chance for getting invitation for my occupation? As I have seen only engineers accou tant and acs people around. When should I expect invitation based on your observations?
> Thanks in advance


I also submitted my EOI for the same occupation and same point. For me, I got an invite from NSW in about 2 weeks. But an invite is not certain and every applicant has a different timeline. 
All the best with your application and finger crossed for that exclusive invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Any good luck today? Generally people inform about the nsw invite at arround afternoon so pls update information asap once anyone got invite today.


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for the reply....what was your EOI score btw?Now I am bit hopeful that sooner or later it will come...jow do we know that they will send invites today? And after today what is the next expected day?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

cataliya said:


> Thanks for the reply....what was your EOI score btw?Now I am bit hopeful that sooner or later it will come...jow do we know that they will send invites today? And after today what is the next expected day?


No exact date but mostly every fortnight on friday we can have hope to get invite from nsw.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Guys,

Being worried, as I applied for NSW nomination on 18th April and still waiting for NSW approval. Not sure what is going on.
Any idea?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> Guys, Being worried, as I applied for NSW nomination on 18th April and still waiting for NSW approval. Not sure what is going on. Any idea?


All normal. Takes 2-6 weeks roughly.


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Thankyou djdoller...u r really very helpful. Since the time I have lodged my EOI,was lost about the process.
Can you please tell me ur score and your current status, when you got Invite and when you accepted it and now in which state are you?
Secondly did you apply to NT also as its open there as well?
So many questions...you are my google now


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> All normal. Takes 2-6 weeks roughly.



Hi Andrew,

While submitting my NSW nomination I forgot to submit the Offer letter and payslips as it was optional documents. finally I submitted these documents on 24th April through email. Can it coz any delay in my application.
Should I call them?


----------



## kelsi (Apr 27, 2016)

Abhishu said:


> Guys,
> 
> Being worried, as I applied for NSW nomination on 18th April and still waiting for NSW approval. Not sure what is going on.
> Any idea?


Here nominated on April 7th and submitted on 11th still waiting for approval. Seems slower than Feb&Mar


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

cataliya said:


> Thankyou djdoller...u r really very helpful. Since the time I have lodged my EOI,was lost about the process.
> Can you please tell me ur score and your current status, when you got Invite and when you accepted it and now in which state are you?
> Secondly did you apply to NT also as its open there as well?
> So many questions...you are my google now


Firstly i m waiting for eoi from 12-09-2015 .
My break down os 55/7/0. 261313.
And yes i m here to help all but it could be relevant to the forum. And mostly nsw send invite on friday but i think that still many invitee didnt got approvel from nsw so definately today will remain dry friday. But still next week is there.
Nt is not for all coz they have few special conditions.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> Hi Andrew, While submitting my NSW nomination I forgot to submit the Offer letter and payslips as it was optional documents. finally I submitted these documents on 24th April through email. Can it coz any delay in my application. Should I call them?


No need to call. I dont think it will delay.


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

Abhishu said:


> Guys,
> 
> Being worried, as I applied for NSW nomination on 18th April and still waiting for NSW approval. Not sure what is going on.
> Any idea?


I'm in the same boat mate.


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I have applied for NSW under 2613.. with 55+5 points. One of my friend have few business ideas which he wants to start in Australia. Can anyone suggest me the entry process for a person who wants to start business in Australia. I would appreciate if the source of information is also shared.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks djdoller.....lets wait n pray...Good luck to u n too me


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Looks like no one has received invite today as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Firstly i m waiting for eoi from 12-09-2015 .
> My break down os 55/7/0. 261313.
> And yes i m here to help all but it could be relevant to the forum. And mostly nsw send invite on friday but i think that still many invitee didnt got approvel from nsw so definately today will remain dry friday. But still next week is there.
> Nt is not for all coz they have few special conditions.


Hi Dj,
I don't think today, because they usually send invite after 189 round so next week they will be sending lots of invitations.

One question: 
Up till now i guess only 700 invitations are left, so as per previous years trend, Is NSW going to send all invitations in one go or there would be 2 rounds of invitations?

If this would be bulk invite then it means all 4000 places would be filled.
Implies that those who won't get it should try to increase points for next year.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly i m waiting for eoi from 12-09-2015 .
> ...


Last year was totally different than this year coz the system was introduced on feb 2015 and so there were most 55 pointers who was invited from 10 april 2015 to 15 may 2015. During the one or 1.5 months only. Because there were less compitition on that period. But this year nsw got succeed to increased the higher pointers of applicant by delaied the process. So as every time i told may end is last chance to get invite for 55 pointets otherwise must increase the points next year. 
But my thinking is sure about this year. Hope well.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Guys,

Just wondering, NSW Approval means invitation to apply for VISA. So is it manually sent by DIBP officers or system send these.

If system send these we can expect the invitation off hours also else in office hours


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly i m waiting for eoi from 12-09-2015 .
> ...


Perfect obversation bro. Definately nsw will send invite on 13th and 27th may as on after 189 invite date. The very next friday after dibp invite of 189 sc. So yes u r right rehan.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

It's afternoon already. No news of invite from anyone. Waiting game again continue and will stop on 13th may. My lucky date too. Lets see whats gonna be happen. Cheers.


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

Taxation accountant
Master in accounting from La Trobe university 
65+5(nsw)
Pte 65+
NAATI 
Is there any hope before 30th June ?
Please I seek advice from the expert.

Although my professional year is going to finish on 20 July ? Then it will be 70. But in 2016,
Is there any hope that I can get invitation from nsw before 30th June ?
Please


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Tanvir071 said:


> Taxation accountant
> Master in accounting from La Trobe university
> 65+5(nsw)
> Pte 65+
> ...


If you dont mind sharing how u secured points for language n which language


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

From English to Bangla. Professional translator


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

Aargh, another week of waiting. Hopefully Friday the 13th is a good one this year, lol.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

ryan.rich said:


> Aargh, another week of waiting. Hopefully Friday the 13th is a good one this year, lol.


Why wait till friday the 13th you will surely get invited on 189 round on coming wednesday. Dint you apply for 189 yet?


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

Friends I too received nomination from NSW yesterday.
Will be submitting 190 application soon.
Can anybody guide me what I need to take care of in submitting my application in order to get quick grant?


Thanks...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manager1985 said:


> Friends I too received nomination from NSW yesterday. Will be submitting 190 application soon. Can anybody guide me what I need to take care of in submitting my application in order to get quick grant? Thanks...


Congrats! 

Get all the docs you have submitted for NSW approval then add PCC, Meds, form 80 and 1221 + all these in the checklist (https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist)


----------



## Irada_K (Feb 8, 2016)

manager1985 said:


> Friends I too received nomination from NSW yesterday.
> Will be submitting 190 application soon.
> Can anybody guide me what I need to take care of in submitting my application in order to get quick grant?
> 
> ...


Congrats! Could you share your points and occupation please?


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

ICT Business Analyst : 60 + 5 Points


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

So most of the 60 pointers got approvels and the rest will definitely get it before next thursday. And soon again there will be rain of invitation on 13th may 2016. Time starts now.


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

djdoller said:


> So most of the 60 pointers got approvels and the rest will definitely get it before next thursday. And soon again there will be rain of invitation on 13th may 2016. Time starts now.


What are your predictions for 55 pointers..can we expect anything in 13th May?


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

jakurati said:


> Why wait till friday the 13th you will surely get invited on 189 round on coming wednesday. Dint you apply for 189 yet?




Occupation isn't on the SOL, only CSOL. So at the moment a 190 for NSW is all I can apply for. Happy though, I love NSW!


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

Congrats! when did you submit your application to NSW for approval?


manager1985 said:


> Friends I too received nomination from NSW yesterday.
> Will be submitting 190 application soon.
> Can anybody guide me what I need to take care of in submitting my application in order to get quick grant?
> 
> ...


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Congrats manager....u r lucky to get it..but when did you submit ur EOI?
My score is 70 and lodged 12 days back...dont know when they will invite me


----------



## pammimeow (Apr 7, 2016)

djdoller said:


> So most of the 60 pointers got approvels and the rest will definitely get it before next thursday. And soon again there will be rain of invitation on 13th may 2016. Time starts now.


Hi
I applied with 70 points(65 + 5) on 16th of april as a software engineer and did not get an invite yet and you are saying all 60 pointers got an invite. In my EOI status it says its submitted. Do you think there is an error?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pammimeow said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > So most of the 60 pointers got approvels and the rest will definitely get it before next thursday. And soon again there will be rain of invitation on 13th may 2016. Time starts now.
> ...


U must applied eoi after 13th april...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pammimeow said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > So most of the 60 pointers got approvels and the rest will definitely get it before next thursday. And soon again there will be rain of invitation on 13th may 2016. Time starts now.
> ...


And one more thing. Dont waste 190 space u will 100 got 189. So pls use 189 before 190. Cheers


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

mohsin84 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > So most of the 60 pointers got approvels and the rest will definitely get it before next thursday. And soon again there will be rain of invitation on 13th may 2016. Time starts now.
> ...


Look if nsw will invite to software guys on next round then definitely we can see 55 pointers in there but if they dont send invite then chance will remain only on last date on 27th may. After may we cant expect about nsw invite coz in july the immi year is going to finished and in june they r most busy to shortout the docs of previous invitees.


----------



## chirag113 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello Seniors,

I have submitted my EOI on 27th Aug 2015 with 55 Pointers.

Software Engineer

Age 30

Education 15

Experiance 10

IELTS 0 (6 each in IELTS).

Total 55 Points and 5 state sponsorship.

its been around 9 months. so is there any scope of invitation this month?

2. i m blessed with baby girl before 3 month so if i add her in EOI than it will be calculated as new and Fresh EOI or Old one continue?.

quick reply will be highly appreciated as i m confused what to do now ?


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

chirag113 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 27th Aug 2015 with 55 Pointers.
> 
> ...



If your points are not changed after EOI update, then EOI date will not change . 

You should add in same EOI .


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi folks 
I want to confirm one thing all the 55 pointers and other applicants who will not get invite in 2015-16. There applications will be moved to the next cycle 16-17. 
Is my assumption correct ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Hi folks
> I want to confirm one thing all the 55 pointers and other applicants who will not get invite in 2015-16. There applications will be moved to the next cycle 16-17.
> Is my assumption correct ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


No it will remain there till EOI expiry....


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

universalsardar said:


> No it will remain there till EOI expiry....


Ok. You mean that if a new year starts and EOI has not expired then it will be eligible for an invite until its expiry.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## universalsardar (Sep 8, 2015)

supernova123 said:


> Ok. You mean that if a new year starts and EOI has not expired then it will be eligible for an invite until its expiry.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yes year change versions ll not effect


----------



## Jack21 (Apr 11, 2016)

Anyone got NSW approval today? Plz update


----------



## schatzii (Mar 7, 2016)

*application link*

Hi everone, 

I had an invite to apply on 7th April and I applied on 14th. I am yet to hear back from them.

my predicament is, after I applied for the invite, I was not sure if the application went through so I clicked on the application link again, then I got a error page saying that clicking on the link multiple times will disqualify one's application.

have some one else done this and yet receive an invite? Is my application still under process or am I disqualified?

Please let me know, if you have known similar case.

Thanks


----------



## kelsi (Apr 27, 2016)

Jack21 said:


> Anyone got NSW approval today? Plz update


No update till now. I am nominated on Apr 7th and applied on Apr 11th. I am even thinking of taking another exam for 79+. Patience has gone.


----------



## kelsi (Apr 27, 2016)

schatzii said:


> Hi everone,
> 
> I had an invite to apply on 7th April and I applied on 14th. I am yet to hear back from them.
> 
> ...


I have same story with you. Nominated on 7th and applied on 11th. But I failed to upload documents and I sent via email. I've also call the NSW government because I found my declaration change to "No", but they told me it's fine. I think you didn't lose qualifications, just because they are really slow recently.


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Look if nsw will invite to software guys on next round then definitely we can see 55 pointers in there but if they dont send invite then chance will remain only on last date on 27th may. After may we cant expect about nsw invite coz in july the immi year is going to finished and in june they r most busy to shortout the docs of previous invitees.


What I see, there are only 340 invitation left for 189 and probably around 700 places for 190. And I still see so many 65/60 pointers are in the queue in both 189 & 190 from immitracker...is it possible for 55 pointers like us to get invite in may  If you have any other data or infromation on this, can you please share. andreyx108b, djdoller and other expeirence guys, please share what do you think.


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

2015yash said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have applied for NSW under 2613.. with 55+5 points. One of my friend have few business ideas which he wants to start in Australia. Can anyone suggest me the entry process for a person who wants to start business in Australia. I would appreciate if the source of information is also shared.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Guys, still awaiting reply on this. Please share the information if anyone know about it.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

Steiger said:


> Maybe due to differences in work experience and etc. For example, I claimed 0 points for my employment details.


Steiger,

Do you mind sharing your complete CV/Resume that you uploaded while applying for 190 nomination?


----------



## genuine (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I need your guidance. Is there any disadvantage of applying State sponsorship? I've got 65+5 points if i would apply.. Do i have a chance to get it soon?


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

Dear All,

As I understand it, for Accountants, currently you require a minimum of 70 points to get an invite under visa 189. Does this 70 points apply to visa 190 as well? Or do we have a chance of getting a NSW invite even with 60+5 points?

Thanks...


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

raidergator said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As I understand it, for Accountants, currently you require a minimum of 70 points to get an invite under visa 189. Does this 70 points apply to visa 190 as well? Or do we have a chance of getting a NSW invite even with 60+5 points?
> 
> Thanks...


U will get an invitation at 65+5 for 190 visa..for 189 70 points are needed for accountants


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

SOURABH.C said:


> U will get an invitation at 65+5 for 190 visa..for 189 70 points are needed for accountants


What about for 60+5 for 190?? any chance u reckon???


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

mohsin84 said:


> What I see, there are only 340 invitation left for 189 and probably around 700 places for 190. And I still see so many 65/60 pointers are in the queue in both 189 & 190 from immitracker...is it possible for 55 pointers like us to get invite in may  If you have any other data or infromation on this, can you please share. andreyx108b, djdoller and other expeirence guys, please share what do you think.


Hi Mohsin,

How did you check there are only 700 places left for 190. Is there any link you can share for the same.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

raidergator said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > U will get an invitation at 65+5 for 190 visa..for 189 70 points are needed for accountants
> ...


No chance..many 65 pointers are in waiting list


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Dear fellows,

I have been waiting since 17Aug for invitation but did not get any acknowledgment or invite from NSW. What should i do now..?? Almost 8 months passed already in waiting... I am Electronic Engineer. Please tell me... Or any electronic engineer getting invites..?? My description is below...

IELTS: 6 in each
Exp: 5+
Age: 29
NSW: 5 pts

Total: 55+5 pts


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

SOURABH.C said:


> No chance..many 65 pointers are in waiting list


Does that mean theoretically if all 65 pointers get invited, would I have a chance then? What I really wanna know is if NSW has also imposed a cap?


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> Hi Mohsin,
> 
> How did you check there are only 700 places left for 190. Is there any link you can share for the same.


I am just guessing....till march 2667 invitation sent(as per skillselect), in april i am guessing about 6-700 invitation or even more was sent....so 4000-3300=700...can be much less....Senior members can tell better...seeking their opinion.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

mohsin84 said:


> I am just guessing....till march 2667 invitation sent(as per skillselect), in april i am guessing about 6-700 invitation or even more was sent....so 4000-3300=700...can be much less....Senior members can tell better...seeking their opinion.


Hi Mohsin,

What are your current points for 190 (NSW)? Is it 55+5? Or is it 60+5?


----------



## genuine (Feb 23, 2016)

Dear Guys,

I need your guidance. Is there any disadvantage of applying State sponsorship? 

I've got 65+5 points if i would apply.. Do i have a chance to get it in 1 month (my visa is expiring)?

I am applying as a developer programmer.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

raidergator said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > No chance..many 65 pointers are in waiting list
> ...


It's been ages since a 60 pointer was invited..and there is a capping on the no of occupations in 189 and for 190 they can only send a max 4000 invites for all occupations..moreover it is a flagged occupation so only high pointers get invited..things may even worsen during next financial year


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi Guys,

What is the current status of software engineers?
Has anyone with 55 points got invite?
When can we expect the invite?


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> ok according to NSW website they need documents resume is also included in it.
> However thanks for letting me that nomination can be done without it. Please let me know after NSW invite how long it took to get nomination ?


Hello Harinder,

Do you mind sharing your complete/full CV/Resume that you uploaded while applying for 190 (NSW) State Nomination? If not, can you at least share the format of your CV/Resume that you uploaded?


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Hi Mohsin,
> 
> What are your current points for 190 (NSW)? Is it 55+5? Or is it 60+5?


Hello jahanzeb,
My current point is 55+5 (see my signature). Here is the point breakdown (age 30, ielts 10, education 10, partner point 5, experience point 0).


----------



## ThinkBig (Apr 26, 2016)

raidergator said:


> Does that mean theoretically if all 65 pointers get invited, would I have a chance then? What I really wanna know is if NSW has also imposed a cap?


Hi,

I am in the same boat...general accountant with 60+5 points...but i do believe that 60 pointers in 190 subclass will get invited....this might take time...so just hang in there...

All the best...


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

I guess this friday we will get nominations or invites... Or both ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> I guess this friday we will get nominations or invites... Or both ?


Good guess bro. Hope your words come true.


----------



## amitsharma2251 (May 9, 2016)

*Nsw 190 visa*

Dear Friends i need your help 

i am a mechanical engg. and i want to apply for 190 NSW VISA

AGE 30
EDUC. 15
EXP. 10
SS 05
SOL CODE 233512

IELTS R7,W6,S6.5,L6.5


I WANT TO KNOW CAN I APPLY FOR THIS VISA ?
AND IS THERE ANY SIMILAR CASE LIKE ME ?
PLS PLS HELP FRIENDS AND WHAT IS THE PROBABILITY TO GET INVITATION ?

AMIT SHARMA


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

amitsharma2251 said:


> Dear Friends i need your help
> 
> i am a mechanical engg. and i want to apply for 190 NSW VISA
> 
> ...


Check in immitracker to find whether people with similar profile got invite. Experience people of your track can predict on your case. Please also check language requirement for your profession

https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

Am so happy  got direct grant today .......... HIP HIP HURRY!!!

Fee: 20-April-2016
MED: 25-April-2016
PCC: 25-April-2016

Direct grant: 10-May-2016


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

Baba_1980 said:


> Am so happy  got direct grant today .......... HIP HIP HURRY!!!
> 
> Fee: 20-April-2016
> MED: 25-April-2016
> ...


Wow congrats mate!! That's really fast!! I have applied on 11th April....yet to get the approval!!


----------



## Owami (Dec 7, 2015)

Baba_1980 said:


> Am so happy  got direct grant today .......... HIP HIP HURRY!!!
> 
> Fee: 20-April-2016
> MED: 25-April-2016
> ...


Wow congrats BABA1980!!:dance:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Baba_1980 said:


> Am so happy  got direct grant today .......... HIP HIP HURRY!!! Fee: 20-April-2016 MED: 25-April-2016 PCC: 25-April-2016 Direct grant: 10-May-2016


Congratulations!!


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

mohsin84 said:


> Check in immitracker to find whether people with similar profile got invite. Experience people of your track can predict on your case. Please also check language requirement for your profession
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


we have similar points breakdown but mine occupation is telecommunication engineer and EOI submitted date is 10th sept. 2015 and still waiting for invitation


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Baba_1980 said:


> Am so happy  got direct grant today .......... HIP HIP HURRY!!!
> 
> Fee: 20-April-2016
> MED: 25-April-2016
> ...


Congrats, mate. I Hope this Friday brings in some good news for 55 pointers too..


----------



## fshamim2012 (Apr 29, 2016)

mohsin84 said:


> Hello jahanzeb,
> My current point is 55+5 (see my signature). Here is the point breakdown (age 30, ielts 10, education 10, partner point 5, experience point 0).



Hi Mohsin & Jahanzaib, 
I also applied EOI on 25th Apr 2016 for NSW with 60 pints i,e 55+5 ,. I have IELTS competent score. and got my positive assessment from ACS under Business Analyst, Can you please answer to my following queries 

1: Please let me know what is the possibility I could get Invitation. 
2: How long will it take for Invitation ?
3: For invited applicants, is it confirmed that state will give nomination for sure?

Thanks, 
Faisal


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

fshamim2012 said:


> Hi Mohsin & Jahanzaib,
> I also applied EOI on 25th Apr 2016 for NSW with 60 pints i,e 55+5 ,. I have IELTS competent score. and got my positive assessment from ACS under Business Analyst, Can you please answer to my following queries
> 
> 1: Please let me know what is the possibility I could get Invitation.
> ...


_Hello Faisal,

well the questions you answer will be answered in one go which as the

1) At the moment the possibility is very little considering the number of invites left for NSW. As of March 2016 there were about 1333. But April month has seen lot of invites sent out for 60+5 pointers.

2) When it comes to waiting there are lot of people waiting since last year so cant give an approx time frame. Only the next NSW draw can make us predict something.

3) I havent personally seen any rejects for NSW. You can refer to immitracker.com for more info on this.

Meanwhile you can think of increasing your points in English and if you have already tried then you can hope for the best in coming weeks.

Good Luck! _


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

fshamim2012 said:


> Hi Mohsin & Jahanzaib,
> I also applied EOI on 25th Apr 2016 for NSW with 60 pints i,e 55+5 ,. I have IELTS competent score. and got my positive assessment from ACS under Business Analyst, Can you please answer to my following queries
> 
> 1: Please let me know what is the possibility I could get Invitation.
> ...


Hello Faisal,

well the questions you answer will be answered in one go which as the

1) At the moment the possibility is very little considering the number of invites left for NSW. As of March 2016 there were about 1333. But April month has seen lot of invites sent out for 60+5 pointers.

2) When it comes to waiting there are lot of people waiting since last year so cant give an approx time frame. Only the next NSW draw can make us predict something.

3) I havent personally seen any rejects for NSW. You can refer to immitracker.com for more info on this.

Meanwhile you can think of increasing your points in English and if you have already tried then you can hope for the best in coming weeks.

Good Luck!


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

Baba_1980 said:


> Am so happy  got direct grant today .......... HIP HIP HURRY!!!
> 
> Fee: 20-April-2016
> MED: 25-April-2016
> ...


Congrats on your direct grand. I just want to check / clarify something. I submit the application on April 19 via an agent. I was advised by them that to wait for a CO before completing my PCC and medical. 
As the PCC from my country would take from 2 - 4 weeks, I have requested for my agent to work on that while I wait for a CO. 

However, I was advise to wait for the CO before proceeding with medical as I have already lodge the visa. She also mentioned that I am able to proceed with medical by using My Health Declaration should I have not lodge my visa. But since I already done so, now she asked to wait for CO to be assigned. 

So I just want to know if you proceed to upload your Medical and PCC without CO been assigned as the dates are quite close. Appreciate your advise on this


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

So this round is probably over now... 

We can continue praying ?


----------



## dlnswamy (May 10, 2016)

Hi Shiv,

I want to apply for Australia PR. I want to go by MARA agent. Can you please send me any MARA agent reference.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## liliandxav (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello,

I was hoping to lodge an EOI for NSW 190, but for an occupation for which I have no experience. I would like to apply for 141311- hotel manager; I have no experience in management but have a bachelor degree in management, plus masters and phd in economics. 

In total I have 75 points (including SS sponsorship):
age: 30
english: 20 (ielts band 9)
skilled employment: 0
qualifications: 20 (phd economics)
state nomination: 5

total: 75

maybe partner skills: 5 (my partner has diploma and 2 year experience in hotel management, is this enough?)

Can I lodge EOI for hotel manager without experience as hotel manager?

Thanks!

Lili


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

liliandxav said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping to lodge an EOI for NSW 190, but for an occupation for which I have no experience. I would like to apply for 141311- hotel manager; I have no experience in management but have a bachelor degree in management, plus masters and phd in economics.
> 
> ...


You need to get your assessment done before lodging EOI. For hotel manager minimum one year experience is required by vetassess.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Another 22 peopler r waiting for 261313 with 65 points. And cut out daye is up to 18th march. So 1.5 month back log still there. So situation for 60 pointets r totally 0 in 189 now. Coz each month 65 pointers r added. So there is only chance for 55 pointers to get invited on friday if 2613 .. will be invited. The last chance to get it. Hope no other friday will go ahead.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Any invitations for 65+5 pointers this week? I applied in May, when should I expect?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> So this round is probably over now...
> 
> We can continue praying ?


Yes the round was over long ago.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> Any invitations for 65+5 pointers this week? I applied in May, when should I expect?


What is you code and points break down?


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> Any invitations for 65+5 pointers this week? I applied in May, when should I expect?





jakurati said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Any invitations for 65+5 pointers this week? I applied in May, when should I expect?
> ...


Developer programmer
Points: 65+5


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

What is the hope for Electronic engineers for NSW SS with 55 points?
When it can be possible with 
IELTS: 0 pts
Experience 5 years
AGE:30 pts

EOI submitted on 17th Aug 2015....Expert your opinion please.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Another 22 peopler r waiting for 261313 with 65 points. And cut out daye is up to 18th march. So 1.5 month back log still there. So situation for 60 pointets r totally 0 in 189 now. Coz each month 65 pointers r added. So there is only chance for 55 pointers to get invited on friday if 2613 .. will be invited. The last chance to get it. Hope no other friday will go ahead.


 that's sad!!
What is the probability that NSW will have software Engineers in their list next fiscal year?
And same query for 189?


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

jtsl9 said:


> Congrats on your direct grand. I just want to check / clarify something. I submit the application on April 19 via an agent. I was advised by them that to wait for a CO before completing my PCC and medical.
> As the PCC from my country would take from 2 - 4 weeks, I have requested for my agent to work on that while I wait for a CO.
> 
> However, I was advise to wait for the CO before proceeding with medical as I have already lodge the visa. She also mentioned that I am able to proceed with medical by using My Health Declaration should I have not lodge my visa. But since I already done so, now she asked to wait for CO to be assigned.
> ...


As per new process, you can take Medical in advance from time you got invitation and PCC u can apply any time. Actually these consultants / agents run on analog mode as usual but things got change very much and we need to keep up with it. So my advise is get rid of with these money suckers and apply on your own as its very easy as compared with other countries immigration process.


----------



## Abhinav002 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi,

I have filed my EOI on 25 April with 65 points for NSW under 190 subclass. What are the chances of getting NSW nomination.
Can anyone help me on this.

Occupation code: 261311

:juggle:


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Another 22 peopler r waiting for 261313 with 65 points. And cut out daye is up to 18th march. So 1.5 month back log still there. So situation for 60 pointets r totally 0 in 189 now. Coz each month 65 pointers r added. So there is only chance for 55 pointers to get invited on friday if 2613 .. will be invited. The last chance to get it. Hope no other friday will go ahead.


You mean 2613 application with 60 point or 65+.


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

When the new sol is coming... Is it in May or june? Thanks


----------



## Owami (Dec 7, 2015)

Tanvir071 said:


> When the new sol is coming... Is it in May or june? Thanks


On the 1st of July...& the new visa fees


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

nobody received NSW approval?


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala (Mar 24, 2016)

Owami said:


> On the 1st of July...& the new visa fees


How much is the new visa fees


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello All... wanted to know that how much time will it take for CO to be assigned and post that when should i get my VISA grant. I have paid my VISA fee today for complete family. This is for 190 NSW.
Regards...Jagdeep


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

Baba_1980 said:


> As per new process, you can take Medical in advance from time you got invitation and PCC u can apply any time. Actually these consultants / agents run on analog mode as usual but things got change very much and we need to keep up with it. So my advise is get rid of with these money suckers and apply on your own as its very easy as compared with other countries immigration process.


Thanks for the advice. One of the reason for me to join all of this forum is to keep myself updated and not taken their word for granted.
I am already at the tailed of my application so I shall just stick with the agent as there is no more payment to them. I shall voiced my thoughts to my agent. 
Thanks again :clap2:


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

mohsin84 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Another 22 peopler r waiting for 261313 with 65 points. And cut out daye is up to 18th march. So 1.5 month back log still there. So situation for 60 pointets r totally 0 in 189 now. Coz each month 65 pointers r added. So there is only chance for 55 pointers to get invited on friday if 2613 .. will be invited. The last chance to get it. Hope no other friday will go ahead.
> ...


2613.. with 65 points will get invite for max up to march end for another 4 rounds in 189. Rest all will have chance in 190 on this friday if nsw invite software guys. And nsw will clear the whole IT back log untill recent date. But if invited then only. This is last friday to get chance. Otherwise 700 more places will be filled by nsw.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Nsw swallow the whole 60 pointers for inviting up to 13-4-2016 so not many people r there who wait for invite.so few 65 pointers after 18th march and only new 6 people with 60 pointersnew till date and 60 pointers with 6 in eng r only 6 and rest whole r with 55 pointets. So if nsw invite only 200/ 261313 guys then we can 100% found the 55 pointers there. Prey for the friday invite.


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

*I have IELTS of 6.5 in all bands*



djdoller said:


> Nsw swallow the whole 60 pointers for inviting up to 13-4-2016 so not many people r there who wait for invite.so few 65 pointers after 18th march and only new 6 people with 60 pointersnew till date and 60 pointers with 6 in eng r only 6 and rest whole r with 55 pointets. So if nsw invite only 200/ 261313 guys then we can 100% found the 55 pointers there. Prey for the friday invite.


By any chance will this have people with competent English or only Proficient English.


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

My Signature:

Subclass: 261313 - Software Engineer
English - 6.5 in all bands
Indian Exp - 5
Aus Exp - 5
Education - 15
Age - 30
EOI - 15th March 2016
Invitation - ??


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

abhishek.kiet said:


> My Signature:
> 
> Subclass: 261313 - Software Engineer
> English - 6.5 in all bands
> ...


If invited then it doesnt matter this time just need to check how many r getting invite. Coz if they really need 200 to 350 more 261313 guys then definitaly all will get invite no matter u got 6.5 in eng. It will depend on slab first and then date. 
Slab mean firstly 65 pointers then 60 with 7 in eng then 60 with 6 in eng and then 55 with 7 in eng and last 55 with 6 in eng. Mostly all. But the lot should be bigger.


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello All... wanted to know that how much time will it take for CO to be assigned and post that when should i get my VISA grant. I have paid my VISA fee today for complete family. This is for 190 NSW.
Regards...Jagdeep


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hello All... wanted to know that how much time will it take for CO to be assigned and post that when should i get my VISA grant. I have paid my VISA fee today for complete family. This is for 190 NSW.
> Regards...Jagdeep


Hello Jagdeep,

Congratulations on your 190 (NSW) State Nomination Approval!

When were you invited to apply for NSW State Nomination Application? Also, when did you applied for the NSW State Nomination and when did you received the 190 nomination approval?

Also, what is your anzsco code?


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

*NSW approval*

Hello,

Received an Invitation to apply from NSW today. Please refer to my signature for dates.

Thanks


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

ReloAUS said:


> Hello,
> 
> Received an Invitation to apply from NSW today. Please refer to my signature for dates.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations 

What time did you received the ITA? Also, if you don't mind can you please share with me what documents you uploaded while applying for (NSW) State Nomination Application?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ReloAUS said:


> Hello,
> 
> Received an Invitation to apply from NSW today. Please refer to my signature for dates.
> 
> Thanks


U better say that received nomination or approvel. U got invite on 7 -4-2016. People r missgided by this writeup. Pls.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

ReloAUS said:


> Hello,
> 
> Received an Invitation to apply from NSW today. Please refer to my signature for dates.
> 
> Thanks


Yeahhhhh we have hope now cause u r same batch as mine where we were all invited to apply... So basically u r nominated now... Congratssss


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Yeahhhhh we have hope now cause u r same batch as mine where we were all invited to apply... So basically u r nominated now... Congratssss


Can you please share your complete details?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeahhhhh we have hope now cause u r same batch as mine where we were all invited to apply... So basically u r nominated now... Congratssss
> ...


261111
Eoi date 20.03.2016 or 16.03.2016 (main in skillselect so sure abt this date seperate was created by agent on 20 when i gave go ahead for nsw (applied thru agent) 
Points 60+5
Invited to apply: 07.04.2016
Paid: 0.04.2016
Nominated; waiting will only know on saturday i got it or not this time ... My agents r off on thursday n friday


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> 261111
> Eoi date 20.03.2016 or 16.03.2016 (main in skillselect so sure abt this date seperate was created by agent on 20 when i gave go ahead for nsw (applied thru agent)
> Points 60+5
> Invited to apply: 07.04.2016
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply... Can you confirm again, when did you paid for the NSW State Nomination Application?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Paid on 10.04


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

What about u?


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> U better say that received nomination or approvel. U got invite on 7 -4-2016. People r missgided by this writeup. Pls.


So seems like NSW is sending the nominations for the last batch that got invited on 14th April.
DJDollar, were ALL 60 pointers invited last time(till that date)? I mean 60 pointers with 6 in IELTS were also invited or not?


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> What about u?


My anzsco code is: 261313 (Software Engineer) with EOI 190 Submission (DOE) - 01.04.16. I received (Invitation to Apply for NSW Nomination) on - 15.04.16 and also applied/lodged NSW Nomination the very same day @ - 15.04.16.

I am still awaiting NSW Nomination approval anxiously and wondering what is the exact/absolute criteria for NSW Nomination approval? Is it based on the DOE? Or is it based on the full CV/Resume that you submit while applying for the NSW State nomination? :confused2:


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Lucky ppl who already got nominations...m waiting desperately for this friday? Considering the fact that I submit my EOI on 25 April..with 70 score..do you think I can have a chance for this friday? Do NSW consider high points only or occupation also? Long journey... lots of questions...too much uncertainity...


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

jahanzeb84 said:


> My anzsco code is: 261313 (Software Engineer) with EOI 190 Submission (DOE) - 01.04.16. I received (Invitation to Apply for NSW Nomination) on - 15.04.16 and also applied/lodged NSW Nomination the very same day @ - 15.04.16.
> 
> I am still awaiting NSW Nomination approval anxiously and wondering what is the exact/absolute criteria for NSW Nomination approval? Is it based on the DOE? Or is it based on the full CV/Resume that you submit while applying for the NSW State nomination? :confused2:


We are on the same boat , I am also waiting for NSW approval.


----------



## ReloAUS (Mar 29, 2016)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> What time did you received the ITA? Also, if you don't mind can you please share with me what documents you uploaded while applying for (NSW) State Nomination Application?


Hey,

Sorry not sure..what documents my agent had submitted on my behalf, I just provided my recent paystubs.

Thanks


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

naushadqamar said:


> We are on the same boat , I am also waiting for NSW approval.


Naushad,

What is your anzsco code?


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Naushad,
> 
> What is your anzsco code?


Jahanzeb ,

261313


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

naushadqamar said:


> Jahanzeb ,
> 
> 261313


Do you mind telling me one small thing about your complete resume/CV that you uploaded while applying for NSW State Nomination Application? Was it more on to a technical side? Or just a basic one?


----------



## Owami (Dec 7, 2015)

....keeping fingers crossed for accountants tonight!!
l really hope NSW send invitations today


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Do you mind telling me one small thing about your complete resume/CV that you uploaded while applying for NSW State Nomination Application? Was it more on to a technical side? Or just a basic one?


Its more on technical jahanzeb , I am also anxiously waiting for approval I hope tomorrow NSW will send approvals.


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

do u think accounting with 65+5
Proficient English has any chance this Friday?


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

naushadqamar said:


> Its more on technical jahanzeb , I am also anxiously waiting for approval I hope tomorrow NSW will send approvals.


I am also in the same boat.. Got Invitation on 15th, applied on 22nd .. waiting for approval ...


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi All... Wanted to know how much time does it take for CO to be allocated, and post that how much time will CO take to grant me Visa, my details are mentioned in my signature..


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

3.20 hrs to go for magic email. Lets deep hope for all 55 pointers . All the best.


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Djdoller....say it for me to hopee..


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

djdoller said:


> 3.20 hrs to go for magic email. Lets deep hope for all 55 pointers . All the best.


Which email you are referring, NSW approval email ?


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

Abhishu said:


> Which email you are referring, NSW approval email ?


Invitation emails.


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

djdoller said:


> 3.20 hrs to go for magic email. Lets deep hope for all 55 pointers . All the best.




Invitation emails usually sent in midnight?


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

abhishek.kiet said:


> Abhishu said:
> 
> 
> > Which email you are referring, NSW approval email ?
> ...



Today there is no Schedule for invitation rounds? Are we talking about NSW invitation email . 
But if I am not wrong , NSW does not have any timing to send invitation .

Pls clear if my understanding is incorrect .


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > 3.20 hrs to go for magic email. Lets deep hope for all 55 pointers . All the best.
> ...


Approval is on any day . I m talking about invitation of rest.


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

dapang0112 said:


> Invitation emails usually sent in midnight?




Also wondering this...

Really hoping for an invitation during this round still... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bridge93 (Mar 22, 2016)

I thought NSW doesn't really have a set timing for when they send out invitation emails. Correct me if I am wrong ? 



Age: 25
PTE: 20 (90/90/90/90)
EDU: 15
AUS STUDY: 5 
SS: 65 + 5
EOI 24/03/2016


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> abhishek.kiet said:
> 
> 
> > Abhishu said:
> ...


*U* *r* right. But last invite was on 15th so today its 99% chances to get invited. This is prediction date is not set by nsw. Thats *y* we *r* here at expat to guess about rendom date. So we all *r* hoping today.

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## kundu30 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Guys,

What are the chances of getting an invite for 55+5 points for 261313 ANZSCO code(Software engineer).

Age-30
Edu-15
EXP-0
PTE 2nd Attempt -10 (LRSW/78,74,80,76)

Total-55 points

I need suggestion if i should lodge EOI or should word hard on PTE again.

Please Reply guys,suggestions needed.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

dapang0112 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > 3.20 hrs to go for magic email. Lets deep hope for all 55 pointers . All the best.
> ...


After 12.00 at australian time.


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

kundu30 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What are the chances of getting an invite for 55+5 points for 261313 ANZSCO code(Software engineer).
> 
> ...


Dear Kundu..Please go through the complete thread, you will find answer to your question..


----------



## kundu30 (Jan 29, 2016)

jagdeepslamba said:


> Dear Kundu..Please go through the complete thread, you will find answer to your question..


I have gone through the entire thread and it seems it takes a lot of time to get invite for 55 pointers ,is it for all the occupations ? does anyone from 261313 code got an invite ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

kundu30 said:


> jagdeepslamba said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Kundu..Please go through the complete thread, you will find answer to your question..
> ...


Last invite for 55 pointers were on 15-05-2015. Since then no one got invite with 55 points in 261313.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Approval is on any day . I m talking about invitation of rest.


Invitation emails are usually sent during business hours. That'a what happened in my case


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

So unlike 189, invitation emails are sent out during business hours not midnight?


----------



## bridge93 (Mar 22, 2016)

Yeh I thought so too. The invitations are usually sent out during afternoon hours.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

dapang0112 said:


> So unlike 189, invitation emails are sent out during business hours not midnight?


That's right


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

jahanzeb84 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Approval is on any day . I m talking about invitation of rest.
> ...


Yes i have seen your update on 15th at afternoon time. But earlier it was came after 12.00 at any time. Most people got at business hours coz nsw invite is not totally depends on software. The staff set the grid of last point of invite and occupation manually. So yes definately its at morning time. I am also finding last data the same. But previously it was bit different when higher pointers were very less. 
Now they have to check about autogenerating stuff that could not send any unwanted invite. So their staff have to be carefull in nsw invite hence 189 is totally computer base.


----------



## rakun11 (May 5, 2016)

Hi guys did anyone get an invite for NSW??


Age-30 
Edu-15
EXP-5
PTE 2nd Attempt -10 
Total-60 points + 5 (for 190)
NSW EOI - invitation - 15th April 2016
NSW EOI - submitted - 18th April 2016
189 EOI - submitted 16th Feb 2016


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

djdoller said:


> 3.20 hrs to go for magic email. Lets deep hope for all 55 pointers . All the best.


Is it just hope or NSW invitations are sent after 189 invitations on Friday based on previous invitations?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

If any one get invite in forum please let us know.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

djdoller said:


> If any one get invite in forum please let us know.


Hi DJ, 

Invitations will be sent out during their business hours.

I have got an email for initial approval from NSW digital services at around 2pm IST last month.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> Hi DJ,
> 
> Invitations will be sent out during their business hours.
> 
> I have got an email for initial approval from NSW digital services at around 2pm IST last month.


Will update for sure if I hear anything tommorow


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> Eagle471 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi DJ,
> ...


Thanks for your kind help. Wait for your reply tomorrow. Good on you.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Eagle471 said:


> Will update for sure if I hear anything tommorow


Looking at your timeliness, I believe you have already received your invitation to apply on 15th April and are now waiting for the nomination. The wait here I believe is for the ITA email..


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey Guys,

This question if for my friend:
He is waiting for his initial approval from NSW with following timelines/points.
EOI - NSW : 18/03/2016,
Points : 
Age - 25, 
IELTS - 0 (6 in all),
Exp - 20 points(Ind exp - 15, Aus exp - 5), 
Edu - 15 points.
SS - 5 points.
Total - 65 (Including SS).

Note : He is going to loose 10 points by 12/07/2016 due to his age, since he is moving to 40+. What are the chances of getting the approval. Any experiences would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

I guess there's no hope for 2613xx 55pointers


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

waiting for good news today 
233211 civil engineer 55+5 
age:25 (under 25 years old)
education:15
PTE65+:10
Professional year:5
NSW 190 EOI DoE:07/05/2016


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

NSW is not sending approvals for nominations ...:tired_face::tired_face::tired_face::tired_face::tired_face:

I am waiting almost a month now ..


----------



## ravi_777 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi,

I received the approval of state nomination (NSW) just now. I had applied payed the fees after receiving invite on 16th April. 
Points: 60+5
Occupation: 261313


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

ravi_777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the approval of state nomination (NSW) just now. I had applied payed the fees after receiving invite on 16th April.
> Points: 60+5
> Occupation: 261313


Great Congrats! Please share your timeline.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

I think system analyst is killing me,other job codes are being invited . 

Being impatient, shud I change to software engineer ?


----------



## ravi_777 (Feb 5, 2016)

niklucky02 said:


> Great Congrats! Please share your timeline.


Here you go:

Code: 261313
ACS : 21-Dec-2015 - 3-5 years work ex (5 points)
IELTS : 03-Oct-2014 |Band-7 (10 points)
Age: 29(30 points)
Education: Masters (15 points)
EOI date (NSW): 5-Apr-2016 with 60+5 points
Invite received : 15-Apr-2016
NSW Approval : 13-May-2016


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

ravi_777 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Code: 261313
> ACS : 21-Dec-2015 - 3-5 years work ex (5 points)
> ...


Thanks Ravi!


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

ravi_777 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Code: 261313
> ACS : 21-Dec-2015 - 3-5 years work ex (5 points)
> ...



Congratulations Ravi. Have you received the email or the status is changed to invited, which one happened first? Pls let me know


----------



## ravi_777 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eagle471 said:


> Congratulations Ravi. Have you received the email or the status is changed to invited, which one happened first? Pls let me know


I received the email first. Then I checked the status and it had changed to INVITED.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

ravi_777 said:


> I received the email first. Then I checked the status and it had changed to INVITED.


congrats Ravi.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> If any one get invite in forum please let us know.


Seems like they will first get done with all the approvals then will send bulk invitations .... no invitations today  Lets see when the wait lasts


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Thanks Ravi!


Guys a good news from my side! My agent told me I received approval today. Thanks guys.


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Guys a good news from my side! My agent told me I received approval today. Thanks guys.


Congrats !!


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Newrulez said:


> Congrats !!


Congratulations buddy. Can I have ur time lines pls


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Guys a good news from my side! My agent told me I received approval today. Thanks guys.


Congratulations buddy. Can I have ur time lines pls


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

niklucky02 said:


> Guys a good news from my side! My agent told me I received approval today. Thanks guys.


Congrats...Can you please tell when did you submitted the fees for $300.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > If any one get invite in forum please let us know.
> ...


Exactly. Last time they did same. Send the invite for whole month on 2 different dates and get done and again send invite afterwords. I was thinking the same. By doing this they finalised that the appl8cant r confermed to go with nsw. So yes if all will get done with nomination then they will send again. May be all r finished with it. Hope someone get invite soon.


----------



## graduate (May 13, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum. I have submitted my EOI on 22nd January,2016, with 55 points and applied for NSW SS for 5 points. Till now I have heard nothing, can anyone please suggest how long will take to get SS. My points are:

Code: 263111
Age: 30
PTE:10
Education:15
Work Exp: 0


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

I am still waiting for my approval


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> Congratulations buddy. Can I have ur time lines pls


Hi all, 
I got nomination on 15th April and submitted docs on 16th April. Today, I received my approval. Hope this helps!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> I am still waiting for my approval


You will get soon. Dont worry.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

Abhishu said:


> NSW is not sending approvals for nominations ...:tired_face::tired_face::tired_face::tired_face::tired_face:
> 
> I am waiting almost a month now ..


Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

I received an "Request for further information" email from NSW today. They are asking for employment proof since May 2015 tiill date. 
This is probably because my ACS assessment was done in May 2015 and in my CV I have mentioned that I am still working in the same organization.
Anyways I have provided them with current Payslips. Lets c what happens now.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

ravi_777 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Code: 261313
> ACS : 21-Dec-2015 - 3-5 years work ex (5 points)
> ...


Congrats Ravi 

When did you applied and paid fee for (NSW) State Nomination?


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> You will get soon. Dont worry.


Yes DjDollar you are correct. I think the approval should be around the corner.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

My agent said yesterday that 190 invitations are going to open again in June for NSW.


----------



## bridge93 (Mar 22, 2016)

no NSW invitations today


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

What are your views guys in terms of more chances as we approach year end in June, and start of New Year from 1st July. There would be new quotas and we can expect more invitations being sent to people for 189 and 190.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> What are your views guys in terms of more chances as we approach year end in June, and start of New Year from 1st July. There would be new quotas and we can expect more invitations being sent to people for 189 and 190.


Might be true but one problem is that thenafter nsw will not have 4 week time for approvel coz new yera will be ahead. Lets see what happen.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Seems like they will first get done with all the approvals then will send bulk invitations .... no invitations today  Lets see when the wait lasts



Just a question:
First Step: people who received state nomination (let's say NSW)

Second step- Approval for nomination (with 300$ fee)

Third step- Wait for invitation from DIBP.

Question- How long the duration can be between Second and third step(I believe should be same day)


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

meet2ami said:


> I received an "Request for further information" email from NSW today. They are asking for employment proof since May 2015 tiill date.
> This is probably because my ACS assessment was done in May 2015 and in my CV I have mentioned that I am still working in the same organization.
> Anyways I have provided them with current Payslips. Lets c what happens now.


What supporting documents (for Skilled Work Experience points claim) did you uploaded initially while applying for (NSW) State Nomination Application/Email? Also, were the documents uploaded for work experience points claim prior to May, 2015?


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

Abhishu said:


> Just a question:
> First Step: people who received state nomination (let's say NSW)
> 
> Second step- Approval for nomination (with 300$ fee)
> ...


Same day, same time... Back and forth


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Can you please share your timeline?


Hi Jaha,

its in my signature.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

meet2ami said:


> I received an "Request for further information" email from NSW today. They are asking for employment proof since May 2015 tiill date.
> This is probably because my ACS assessment was done in May 2015 and in my CV I have mentioned that I am still working in the same organization.
> Anyways I have provided them with current Payslips. Lets c what happens now.


If you are still working with the current organization, you have to show the employment proof which was there after ACS result date. I think payslips should be sufficient.

I have uploaded last 6 months payslips as employment proof while paying the 300$


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

no invitation from NSW today as well...


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

Tayyabb said:


> no invitation from NSW today as well...


Tayyabb,

Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Question, if my ACS date was last September 2015 then indicated that I am still employed within the same company, do I need to get a new Certificate of Employment from my employer or will my recent payslips suffice (ie. the past 3 months payslips)? This is to claim points for work experience.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

emboon said:


> Question, if my ACS date was last September 2015 then indicated that I am still employed within the same company, do I need to get a new Certificate of Employment from my employer or will my recent payslips suffice (ie. the past 3 months payslips)? This is to claim points for work experience.


Recent six (6) months payslips will suffice


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

djdoller said:


> 2613.. with 65 points will get invite for max up to march end for another 4 rounds in 189. Rest all will have chance in 190 on this friday if nsw invite software guys. And nsw will clear the whole IT back log untill recent date. But if invited then only. This is last friday to get chance. Otherwise 700 more places will be filled by nsw.


Can you please tell me from where we will get information about the NSW invitation dates? Is it mentioned in their website?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

emboon said:


> Question, if my ACS date was last September 2015 then indicated that I am still employed within the same company, do I need to get a new Certificate of Employment from my employer or will my recent payslips suffice (ie. the past 3 months payslips)? This is to claim points for work experience.


Only play sleeps r needed to just prove that u r still working thats it. No certy needed.


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

jahanzeb84 said:


> What supporting documents (for Skilled Work Experience points claim) did you uploaded initially while applying for (NSW) State Nomination Application/Email? Also, were the documents uploaded for work experience points claim prior to May, 2015?


No I didn't upload any work experience supported documents though I am claiming points for experience. As per my understanding the ACS assessment and CV is enough. In my case since my ACS is done almost a year ago, so they might be asking for payslips to porve my current employment. 
But to be on the safer side I would suggest you upload all documents to prove employment if you are claiming any points. For example, offer letter, release letter, payslips, ref. letters etc.


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

*No invite still? Arrgggggh!!!*

Wonder what is going on with invites these days? Is something the matter? The frequency of invites is really beginning to trickle down. I was of the impression it should be peaking dramatically and reverse is the case here. 

God help us all!:fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

Eagle471 said:


> If you are still working with the current organization, you have to show the employment proof which was there after ACS result date. I think payslips should be sufficient.
> 
> I have uploaded last 6 months payslips as employment proof while paying the 300$


Ya that's what I missed out. But I have sent them now. Let's see how long they take now. op2:


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Tayyabb,
> 
> Can you please share your timeline?


electrical engineer.
10 points for pte.
15 for degree
30 age.
55+5
eoi 5-november-2015


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

*Any Invitation?*

Any invitations today? 
Waiting myself with 65+5 for 2613.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> Any invitations today?
> Waiting myself with 65+5 for 2613.


Whats the doi?


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

You mean EOI date? May 5th. Waiting for invitation now.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> You mean EOI date? May 5th. Waiting for invitation now.


Thanks.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Whats the doi?


You mean EOI date? May 5th. Waiting for invitation now.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

May be few invitee are waiting for approvel so i think invite will be next friday. Because the last 3 months trends shows the same.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

djdoller said:


> May be few invitee are waiting for approvel so i think invite will be next friday. Because the last 3 months trends shows the same.


Yes DJ, many of them are waiting for approval who has paid their fees after Apr 15th.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

There wont be any bulk invitation this fin year. 90-95% of the NSW quota has been filled and the remaining 5-10% will be filled in a very selective way( 70+ high pointers will be invited in June,  same as the trend we saw between August to November). Stop waiting for a "next Friday" all the time, there is no next Friday. As a suggestion, try to improve your points for the next fin year invitations which are even more competitive than the current year. The reason is that probably some ANZSCOs will be removed from SOL. As a result, people will rush into SC190, which makes the competition denser. Forget about getting invitation with only 55 points from now on...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SSOF said:


> There wont be any bulk invitation this fin year. 90-95% of the NSW quota has been filled and the remaining 5-10% will be filled in a very selective way( 70+ high pointers will be invited in June, same as the trend we saw between August to November). Stop waiting for a "next Friday" all the time, there is no next Friday. As a suggestion, try to improve your points for the next fin year invitations which are even more competitive than the current year. The reason is that probably some ANZSCOs will be removed from SOL. As a result, people will rush into SC190, which makes the competition denser. Forget about getting invitation with only 55 points from now on...


Who said you that nsw invite has been done by 90- 95% till date? Any referance? And who said that 70 pointers will only get invite? By nsw. The people who r with high points they r getting 189sc. Even they got 190 invite early. Depends on amount of applicants. And yes chances r less but still there r 700 places r empty to get invited. And improving points is not the way for all. Sime ine can get 7 bands in eng if he had 6 . Maximum cgances r only in lenguage . No person can raised the age and work exp by own self. And another thing 8 bands in eng is not a game of all children. One more thing all are trying to raised the points by their own criteria and chances. No one are just sitting front of pc to wait for invite only. 
One more good news for all applicants is issued by aussie govt. That migration programm will be continued by the same system and same amount untill another 10 yrs minimum as the figures came out that each year they found only 70% people moved to australia out of the whole who got visa. So every year they still need 30% and need to carry forward. 
So please no missguiding people by giving exact figures and saying to refused about everyones hope. Nsw system is depends only according to the abalysis of last years trends only. So waiting game is not good but still no matter but people have to. 
Thanks for information about 95% space filled by nsw. Good on you.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

Eagle471 said:


> If you are still working with the current organization, you have to show the employment proof which was there after ACS result date. I think payslips should be sufficient.
> 
> I have uploaded last 6 months payslips as employment proof while paying the 300$


This is interesting because i didnt submit any payslips along with my application. i have not been contacted by them as of now. it has bee more than 3 weeks since i submitted my application for NSW's approval. I'm working for the same organisation as well. I did submit a letter from a HR and employment reference from my manager. not sure why they are taking so long. checking these doc should be a child's play.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

AusPot said:


> Eagle471 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are still working with the current organization, you have to show the employment proof which was there after ACS result date. I think payslips should be sufficient.
> ...


You will get in next week time on any day coz nomination is not fixed its depend on how they process the application. Dont worry. Even maximum time is 6 weeks .


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

Around 3500 people have been invited which is 90% of the quota. Its a reality that 55 pointers wont get invited whether you oppose it or not. I'm not saying it to you, I'm saying it to those 55 pointers who have been waiting for a "next Friday" since 12 months ago!


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

Hi All,

New to this forum.

I have applied for 190 - NSW state sponsorship (75 points). EOI submitted on 28/04/2016.

Yet to receive NSW sponsorship invitation. Any info on this would be helpful.

System Administrator- ANZSCO-262113 
Age: 30 Pts | PTE - 10 pts | Education: 15 pts | Work Exp: 10pts | Aus Work Exp: 5 pts
Total: 70
EOI 190 NSW (75) - 28/04/2016
Invitation 190 (NSW) -
Applied to State - 
NSW Approval -
PCC - 
Lodge - 
Meds - 
Docs Upload - 
Visa Grant -


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Who said you that nsw invite has been done by 90- 95% till date? Any referance? And who said that 70 pointers will only get invite? By nsw. The people who r with high points they r getting 189sc. Even they got 190 invite early. Depends on amount of applicants. And yes chances r less but still there r 700 places r empty to get invited. And improving points is not the way for all. Sime ine can get 7 bands in eng if he had 6 . Maximum cgances r only in lenguage . No person can raised the age and work exp by own self. And another thing 8 bands in eng is not a game of all children. One more thing all are trying to raised the points by their own criteria and chances. No one are just sitting front of pc to wait for invite only.
> One more good news for all applicants is issued by aussie govt. That migration programm will be continued by the same system and same amount untill another 10 yrs minimum as the figures came out that each year they found only 70% people moved to australia out of the whole who got visa. So every year they still need 30% and need to carry forward.
> So please no missguiding people by giving exact figures and saying to refused about everyones hope. Nsw system is depends only according to the abalysis of last years trends only. So waiting game is not good but still no matter but people have to.
> Thanks for information about 95% space filled by nsw. Good on you.


But what about those people who has received nomination and waiting for approval. Are they considered to be in 90-95%.

If they have sent nomination to group of people. means they have that much quota left at least.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

AusPot said:


> This is interesting because i didnt submit any payslips along with my application. i have not been contacted by them as of now. it has bee more than 3 weeks since i submitted my application for NSW's approval. I'm working for the same organisation as well. I did submit a letter from a HR and employment reference from my manager. not sure why they are taking so long. checking these doc should be a child's play.


Did you obtained the letter from HR and employment reference from your manager recently while applying from (NSW) State Nomination Application/Email?


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

djdoller said:


> You will get in next week time on any day coz nomination is not fixed its depend on how they process the application. Dont worry. Even maximum time is 6 weeks .


Maximum Processing Time is: Twelve (12) Weeks.


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

Abhishu said:


> But what about those people who has received nomination and waiting for approval. Are they considered to be in 90-95%.
> 
> If they have sent nomination to group of people. means they have that much quota left at least.



Hi Abishu,

New to this forum. Read somewhere, that NSW has suspended invitations for System administrator.

I have applied for 190 - NSW state sponsorship (75 points). EOI submitted on 28/04/2016.

Yet to receive NSW sponsorship invitation. Any info on this would be helpful.

System Administrator- ANZSCO-262113 
Age: 30 Pts | PTE - 10 pts | Education: 15 pts | Work Exp: 10pts | Aus Work Exp: 5 pts
Total: 70
EOI 190 NSW (75) - 28/04/2016
Invitation 190 (NSW) -
Applied to State - 
NSW Approval -
PCC - 
Lodge - 
Meds - 
Docs Upload - 
Visa Grant -


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I like your optimism, djdoller, but SSOF might have a point here. It is good to be hopeful, but at the same time, it would be wise to also look at the actual situation. The fact is that NSW 190 invitations seem to lose its pattern as we are reaching the end of the financial year. DIBP website says 2600 something invites have been sent out by NSW, but this isn't the case as the updates seem to be less frequent as they were in previous times. I feel people who continously write posts along the lines of "next Friday" or "you will definitely get an invitation soon" are misleading many of the users here.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Did you obtained the letter from HR and employment reference from your manager recently while applying from (NSW) State Nomination Application/Email?


most of the letters were obtained in the month of feb 2015. got approval from the ACS in feb. submitted EOI in march. received an invite in April, submitted the paper work in April.


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

pelanchelian said:


> Read somewhere, that NSW has suspended invitations for System administrator.



Where exactly did you read this? First I hear of it as it isn't listed on any of the official migration or industry news sites...


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

pelanchelian said:


> Hi Abishu,
> 
> New to this forum. Read somewhere, that NSW has suspended invitations for System administrator.
> 
> ...



Hi pelanchelian ,

It would be difficult to predict the quota for any code for State sponsorship (NSW) as they don't publish the same.

and now they are really slow. Just wait and watch.

But you have 70 points for 189. better try for that.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> I like your optimism, djdoller, but SSOF might have a point here. It is good to be hopeful, but at the same time, it would be wise to also look at the actual situation. The fact is that NSW 190 invitations seem to lose its pattern as we are reaching the end of the financial year. DIBP website says 2600 something invites have been sent out by NSW, but this isn't the case as the updates seem to be less frequent as they were in previous times. I feel people who continously write posts along the lines of "next Friday" or "you will definitely get an invitation soon" are misleading many of the users here.


ozengineer,
Its true that as per skill select 2667 invitations have been sent till March and as per previous records NSW invites 700 persons per round so if we assume 700 were sent in April then total invited = 3400 leaving 600 spaces, right?
Now the invitations sent on 15th April covered ALL persons with 60 points and above, correct?
now in 2 months time how many 60, 65 and 70 pointers would be there, provided we have had 2 189 rounds as well?
Keeping this in view, 55 pointers still have a good chance.
Hope it clarifies!!!
All the best!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Who said you that nsw invite has been done by 90- 95% till date? Any referance? And who said that 70 pointers will only get invite? By nsw. The people who r with high points they r getting 189sc. Even they got 190 invite early. Depends on amount of applicants. And yes chances r less but still there r 700 places r empty to get invited. And improving points is not the way for all. Sime ine can get 7 bands in eng if he had 6 . Maximum cgances r only in lenguage . No person can raised the age and work exp by own self. And another thing 8 bands in eng is not a game of all children. One more thing all are trying to raised the points by their own criteria and chances. No one are just sitting front of pc to wait for invite only.
> ...


2667 figure is for march end. Then after invite accured on 7th april and on 15th april. Mostly 60 pointers with 7 in eng in 2613.. were invited. So a big amount with arround 700 people got invote . Neans 2667 + 700 =3367 4000 - 3367 = 600 approx need to be invite this year. All together there r thousands of people are waiting for invite including accounts, I.T. and other trades. But during the whole year account and I.T. guys were invited only once in a lot. And during whole year mix occupation were invited by nsw day by day. So according to the next year demand in labor market in australia account and IT both occupation is still in demand. So if any pro rata occupation can be possible to get more invite out of 600. Now accountants are 3 to 4 times highet than any other trades in EOI acording to iscah.com.au. so its not possible to send invite to all. But this whole talk about chances. Now i already mention that if nsw will invite to I T. Guys up to 200 to 350 no out of 600 then definately there are mostly 55 pointers can be seen.
I am not telling that nsw must invite only I.T guys. But posibilities are there.
And yes in figure of 85% invited means up to 15th april round of nsw. Mostly got nomination few still waiting. They will got by next week max. So rest 600 places are there who can get invite in any fields.


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

Abhishu said:


> Hi pelanchelian ,
> 
> It would be difficult to predict the quota for any code for State sponsorship (NSW) as they don't publish the same.
> 
> ...



Hi Abhishu,

System administrator is not listed in SOL. It is part of CSOL.

So, I am left out only with 190. Looks like I can't apply for 189, if the occupation is not listed SOL.

Thanks,
Elan


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

ryan.rich said:


> Where exactly did you read this? First I hear of it as it isn't listed on any of the official migration or industry news sites...



Hi Ryan,

I read on another forum. But, it looks to be an old one.

I checked on another thread. It looks like NSW has got Stream 2, under which all CSOL occupation are eligible to be invited, based on high point ranking.

Not sure what is high ranking here. may be 80+ :confused2:.

Thanks,
Elan


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

Just not getting what is going on....its been a month since anyone invited by NSW in 190.....I already tried PTE once, could not get 79+. Yes getting band 8 is not easy. But I already made up mind of going for it again....this waiting game is killing me.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> ozengineer said:
> 
> 
> > I like your optimism, djdoller, but SSOF might have a point here. It is good to be hopeful, but at the same time, it would be wise to also look at the actual situation. The fact is that NSW 190 invitations seem to lose its pattern as we are reaching the end of the financial year. DIBP website says 2600 something invites have been sent out by NSW, but this isn't the case as the updates seem to be less frequent as they were in previous times. I feel people who continously write posts along the lines of "next Friday" or "you will definitely get an invitation soon" are misleading many of the users here.
> ...


According to you the same point of view is mine. And yes afcourse if not invited this year then no matter. Its all depends on number of applicants. Next year after 1st july people will definately apply for 489 who have 2 yrs of experience and with 55 points. Coz increasing points are not only supporting every time. As i told that i applied for my spouse's assessment in electronic drafting engineer in TRA since last 2 months. But still its not in my hand to make the process faster. And yes definitely its really hard to get 8 bands in eng. Now i have points break down as below.
Age -30 
Degree -15
Eng - 10
Work exp - 0 1.5 yrs according to acs. 
Tell me is there any option to increase the points? Still i am fighting. Not giveing up. Giving pte too. And trying to increase my spouse points. Like me other people also trying. 
So once my work exp will reach at 3 yrs i might loose acs assessment and again i have to give pte. So if there is no way by spending money and getting 0 result i will also go for 489 in november. Thats only the way. 
Few of my friends have no option to give pte for each time coz in their country pte is not taken. How they go to dubai and other country many times? Its really hassel. So if some one gave better option then this please advise me soon.
Cheers.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

mohsin84 said:


> Just not getting what is going on....its been a month since anyone invited by NSW in 190.....I already tried PTE once, could not get 79+. Yes getting band 8 is not easy. But I already made up mind of going for it again....this waiting game is killing me.


your chances are very slim with 55+5 points. of course, there is a slight hope, but i would suggest you to stop worrying about this and look for an alternative. i can bet my money that IT chaps wont get an invite with 55 points anytime soon.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> According to you the same point of view is mine. And yes afcourse if not invited this year then no matter. Its all depends on number of applicants. Next year after 1st july people will definately apply for 489 who have 2 yrs of experience and with 55 points. Coz increasing points are not only supporting every time. As i told that i applied for my spouse's assessment in electronic drafting engineer in TRA since last 2 months. But still its not in my hand to make the process faster. And yes definitely its really hard to get 8 bands in eng. Now i have points break down as below.
> Age -30
> Degree -15
> Eng - 10
> ...


Even I can't think of any other option other than increasing English points and by the way my spouse's assessment got refused, just imagine the agony!! 
I even went to Dubai for PTE as Pakistan does not offer PTE!! got 37 in speaking (spent 70,000 PKR)
But still I am not losing hope, right now the best option is praying hard!! This is the only thing I am focusing on right now and I have a feeling I wont be let down, but if in case we don't get invitation till 10 June then only I'll start preparing for IELTS 20 points - as the amount required for 1 PTE test = 3 IELTS !! but hopefully that wont be needed and we will get the invitation in May only!!


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Who said you that nsw invite has been done by 90- 95% till date? Any referance? And who said that 70 pointers will only get invite? By nsw. The people who r with high points they r getting 189sc. Even they got 190 invite early. Depends on amount of applicants. And yes chances r less but still there r 700 places r empty to get invited. And improving points is not the way for all. Sime ine can get 7 bands in eng if he had 6 . Maximum cgances r only in lenguage . No person can raised the age and work exp by own self. And another thing 8 bands in eng is not a game of all children. One more thing all are trying to raised the points by their own criteria and chances. No one are just sitting front of pc to wait for invite only.
> One more good news for all applicants is issued by aussie govt. That migration programm will be continued by the same system and same amount untill another 10 yrs minimum as the figures came out that each year they found only 70% people moved to australia out of the whole who got visa. So every year they still need 30% and need to carry forward.
> So please no missguiding people by giving exact figures and saying to refused about everyones hope. Nsw system is depends only according to the abalysis of last years trends only. So waiting game is not good but still no matter but people have to.
> Thanks for information about 95% space filled by nsw. Good on you.


djdoller - What is the source of your statement.

"One more good news for all applicants is issued by aussie govt. That migration programm will be continued by the same system and same amount untill another 10 yrs minimum as the figures came out that each year they found only 70% people moved to australia out of the whole who got visa."


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> According to you the same point of view is mine. And yes afcourse if not invited this year then no matter. Its all depends on number of applicants. Next year after 1st july people will definately apply for 489 who have 2 yrs of experience and with 55 points. Coz increasing points are not only supporting every time. As i told that i applied for my spouse's assessment in electronic drafting engineer in TRA since last 2 months. But still its not in my hand to make the process faster. And yes definitely its really hard to get 8 bands in eng. Now i have points break down as below.
> Age -30
> Degree -15
> Eng - 10
> ...


Advice: Lets go to Denmark instead!!!


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

Its been exactly 1 year since 55 pointers got invited in 2613. Day by day, the number of people with the same 55 points and proficient english is increasing which makes it impossible for NSW to prioritize them to send invitations. Thats why I dont think 55 pointers will get invitation in this system. Probably NSW will have to change their criteria system in future.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

2015yash said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Who said you that nsw invite has been done by 90- 95% till date? Any referance? And who said that 70 pointers will only get invite? By nsw. The people who r with high points they r getting 189sc. Even they got 190 invite early. Depends on amount of applicants. And yes chances r less but still there r 700 places r empty to get invited. And improving points is not the way for all. Sime ine can get 7 bands in eng if he had 6 . Maximum cgances r only in lenguage . No person can raised the age and work exp by own self. And another thing 8 bands in eng is not a game of all children. One more thing all are trying to raised the points by their own criteria and chances. No one are just sitting front of pc to wait for invite only.
> ...


I already mention iscah.com.au find out the latest news and attachment of 435 pages of australian govt. Can not upload here because of rules. But u can check by your self. And read the section. Below.
Only glance here not full report.


And the media release is here

Migration has been an important influence on Australian society and the economy. Increasing skilled migration would make a positive overall contribution to Australia?s future per capita income levels, according to a final report released by the Productivity Commission.

The report ? Economic Impacts of Migration and Population Growth ? responds to a request by the Australian Government to examine the impact of migration and population growth on Australia?s productivity growth.

?Australia?s migration program is increasingly focussed on skilled migration, which is generally improving the labour market outcomes for immigrants. However, the annual flow of immigrants is small compared with the size of the population and the workforce, so a relatively small contribution to the economy is to be expected. Furthermore, there are economy-wide consequences that can offset the labour market effects of immigrants?, said Commissioner Judith Sloan.

To assess the effect of skilled migration, modelling was conducted to estimate the economic impact of a simulated increase in skilled migration of about 50 per cent on the level in 2004-05.

By 2024-25, the increase in income per capita, on average, is projected to be about $400 (or about 0.7 per cent), compared with a base case scenario. Commissioner Sloan said ?in an exercise like this, many assumptions are required and not all of the potentially important aspects can be quantified. However, the results are consistent with studies in other countries as well as previous studies in Australia, and provide a guide to the likely economic effects.?

?Migration contributes to the economy in many ways. As well as the upskilling of the workforce, economies of scale and the development of new export markets would further add to the economic benefits of migration. Environmental issues associated with a larger population would need to be managed, however?, according to Commissioner Sloan.

The Commission also found that the English language proficiency of immigrants is a key factor in determining their ease of settlement and their labour market success, particularly for skilled immigrants.


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Even I can't think of any other option other than increasing English points and by the way my spouse's assessment got refused, just imagine the agony!!
> I even went to Dubai for PTE as Pakistan does not offer PTE!! got 37 in speaking (spent 70,000 PKR)
> But still I am not losing hope, right now the best option is praying hard!! This is the only thing I am focusing on right now and I have a feeling I wont be let down, but if in case we don't get invitation till 10 June then only I'll start preparing for IELTS 20 points - as the amount required for 1 PTE test = 3 IELTS !! but hopefully that wont be needed and we will get the invitation in May only!!


In bangladesh we have PTE, one center in Uttara, dhaka, coming here would be cheaper for you I guess, may be getting visa will be little complicated.


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

I agree that this NEXT FRIDAY is a real torture..but yes we have to keep our hopes 
Alive as all these ate just predictions. No one is sure what NSW is planning.
Got 70 score but cannot apply in 189 as my occupation is only on csol....tragedy


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SSOF said:


> Its been exactly 1 year since 55 pointers got invited in 2613. Day by day, the number of people with the same 55 points and proficient english is increasing which makes it impossible for NSW to prioritize them to send invitations. Thats why I dont think 55 pointers will get invitation in this system. Probably NSW will have to change their criteria system in future.


Earlier there were many applucant who got invite after 400 days. More than 1 year. Its depends on how the application are influx. Does not matter with points. Jdesai in different trades and admin of this thread also got invite in arround 1 year later. So not now then may be later. No one will be left. Dont worry.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Earlier there were many applucant who got invite after 400 days. More than 1 year. Its depends on how the application are influx. Does not matter with points. Jdesai in different trades and admin of this thread also got invite in arround 1 year later. So not now then may be later. No one will be left. Dont worry.


Jdesai did not get invited because of his waiting!! He was waiting for 1 year on 55 points without invitation. He increased his points to 70 and he immediately got invited. Its not the matter of waiting but its all about your points. your logic in your posts is amazing. "No one will be left" is not true at all, cause we will be seeing your posts 2 years later, still waiting for the NEXT FRIDAY!!


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Points are important for NSW. The selection process is quite clear, and makes it really difficult for 55 + 5 pointers to get selected. The only viable option for such a system is to get more points to get ahead of the crowd.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SSOF said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Earlier there were many applucant who got invite after 400 days. More than 1 year. Its depends on how the application are influx. Does not matter with points. Jdesai in different trades and admin of this thread also got invite in arround 1 year later. So not now then may be later. No one will be left. Dont worry.
> ...


Because no buddy will be stuck at 55 for life time. All will get 5 more points once 3 yrs will be finished. So with 60 + 5 no one can stop the invitation. Cheers. Nothing is long lasting and at dead end.
No one will left means all will reach at 60 points one day. So 100% all will be invited now and then. U better give pesimist to all untill all will be eligible to get 60 + 5. Coz every one's scene is different. 
Cheers.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

dave85 said:


> Points are important for NSW. The selection process is quite clear, and makes it really difficult for 55 + 5 pointers to get selected. The only viable option for such a system is to get more points to get ahead of the crowd.


Thats exactly what I'm trying to say to 55 pointers..don't lose your golden time on this system, nothing will happen Next Fridays!! Most of them wont be invited if not saying none of them! Try to find an alternative before you lose more time and lose your age point..


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

SSOF said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Earlier there were many applucant who got invite after 400 days. More than 1 year. Its depends on how the application are influx. Does not matter with points. Jdesai in different trades and admin of this thread also got invite in arround 1 year later. So not now then may be later. No one will be left. Dont worry.
> ...


I totally agree with you..i hardly see any chances for 55 pointers in this competitive system.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Because no buddy will be stuck at 55 for life time. All will get 5 more points once 3 yrs will be finished. So with 60 + 5 no one can stop the invitation. Cheers. Nothing is long lasting and at dead end.
> No one will left means all will reach at 60 points one day. So 100% all will be invited now and then. U better give pesimist to all untill all will be eligible to get 60 + 5. Coz every one's scene is different.
> Cheers.


Im talking about 55 pointer guys and the current situation, Im not talking about those guys who will be 85 pointers one day!!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SSOF said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Earlier there were many applucant who got invite after 400 days. More than 1 year. Its depends on how the application are influx. Does not matter with points. Jdesai in different trades and admin of this thread also got invite in arround 1 year later. So not now then may be later. No one will be left. Dont worry.
> ...


If you really sure then you will see me for next 2 years here then bat that next year in 2017 you will see me in aussie for 100 %. With the same situation of mine as current points and scene. This is the words of dj.
Few people told me that ssof might jelouse if 55 pointets will get invite. 
Another thing keep in mind that all time is not same forever. Yes there are many applicant this year who applied in 2613. It might be possible to reduce the no of applicant and may be back log turned in to shortage of 2613 .. guys.
Even if all of my forum friends will not get 190 untill 3 or 4 months then i will show them other ways to get invite in 489 and and other state sponsors. You dont worry about it. Just handel your clients. Because no one need the help of pesimistic. 
Thanks to saying that you will see me here for next 2 yrs here. You wont see me after december 2016 in my home country for 100%.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SSOF said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Because no buddy will be stuck at 55 for life time. All will get 5 more points once 3 yrs will be finished. So with 60 + 5 no one can stop the invitation. Cheers. Nothing is long lasting and at dead end.
> ...


People are with 55 points because only main reason 1 or 2 yrs work experience most. Few are with 6 bands in english and inly they got chance to increase the eng points. But rest will 100 % reach to 60 when the ecperience reach at 3 yrs. So atleast all r stand by with 1 or 2 yrs experience. They can max wait untill 1 or 2 years is not a big deal. The students who study in aussie for 2 or 3 yrs they minimum wait for 3 to 4 yrs for pr. So offshore is too good for all by applying very smoothly. Being a student in australia is like a chewing a nuts of iron. You wont understand it now.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SSOF said:


> dave85 said:
> 
> 
> > Points are important for NSW. The selection process is quite clear, and makes it really difficult for 55 + 5 pointers to get selected. The only viable option for such a system is to get more points to get ahead of the crowd.
> ...


That option is already open for all who got only 6 band in eng. But fir others only spouse points r the way to get 5 more points.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

I said what I needed to say. guys will judge by themselves here anyway and they will find their way at the end. Im not here to have a debate with you with this kind of logic that you have


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SSOF said:


> I said what I needed to say. guys will judge by themselves here anyway and they will find their way at the end. Im not here to have a debate with you with this kind of logic that you have


12 of my friends turned to 489 even few of then will be eligible for 60 points in august months. Because they was not wishing to wait for any second. All got invited in february end. Because in february the situation were very critical and they just thought that even after 60 points they will not get invite from nsw and decided to apply 489. Its all up to wait. They couldnt wait and now all are hesitate. So its all depend on situation. And i am not telling to stop and not doing anything to all. Check my old posts there i sited that must increase the points. But still in few cases wait is only the way. No hard feelings mate.i know you are well wisher but i am more than that. I wish i could be a MASIHA for all. Cheers.


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone guide how much time NSW is taking to approve the application of nomination? I got invitation to apply for NSW nomination on April 7 and applied on 16th April. But still awaiting response. Its almost 4 weeks.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

A-A said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone guide how much time NSW is taking to approve the application of nomination? I got invitation to apply for NSW nomination on April 7 and applied on 16th April. But still awaiting response. Its almost 4 weeks.


Same got invited 7th paid 10 but no news however a lot of people same batch got nominations already... Cud b cause of code mine is 21111


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> A-A said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Yes that can be a reason of your code. But one thing is there that the person who got invite by 190 nsw they r fixed to get nomination if not doing mistake to send doccs.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > A-A said:
> ...


Mine 100% confirm then ))))


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW approval*

Hi All,
I have submitted my EOI today with 65 Points for NSW state sponsorship for 261111 ICT Business Analyst

Age 25 Points
Bachelor Degree 15 Points
1 Year Aus exp 5 Points
PTE Acad 7 Band 10 Points
Partner Points 5 Points
NSW State Sponsorship 5 Points

Due to RPL my experience of 6 years was deducted 
I have positive skill assessment for ICT Business Analyst role. Since I have Bachelor of Science degree do I need to get it assessed or I can submit the certified copies after receiving invitation to apply if there is any possibility.

Total Points 65

Is there any possibility of getting Invitation to apply with skill ICT Business Analyst 261111
with 65 Points. What is the ceiling cap for ICT Business Analyst for 190 visa? Are invitations send out by state for 190 visa with 65 points. 189 with 60 Points seems difficult as its point thresh hold is 70. 

Does any got invite from NSW in May with 65 Points.

Regards
Ridhi Dureja


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

Dear Dj,

Any chance for accounting in the rest of the seats?

My case:

Taxation accountant 
Age 30
Pte 10
Study in Australia (MPA)15+5
NAATI 5
Total 65+5(new)

I know you are following the update for long time. What you think? Please


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my EOI today with 65 Points for NSW state sponsorship for 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Age 25 Points
> ...


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

I am saying this because i have bs (computer engineering degree) and my two years were deducted for ict business analyst role


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Tanvir071 said:


> Dear Dj,
> 
> Any chance for accounting in the rest of the seats?
> 
> ...


You will be invited soon


----------



## princehass (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Are there any chances for Engineers specially Telecom or Electronics Engineer?? I applied my EOI in July last year, still have not received any response. In meanwhile I made several attempts in PTE and IELTS to increase the band to 8 each but no luck.

I am on temporary residence visa which will expire really soon. NSW SS is one of my option i am counting on. Do anyone have knowledge how many seats are left and what are the chances??

AGE=30
Degree=15
IELTS=10
NSW SS=5


Regards


----------



## sfaridi (Apr 27, 2015)

princehass said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Are there any chances for Engineers specially Telecom or Electronics Engineer?? I applied my EOI in July last year, still have not received any response. In meanwhile I made several attempts in PTE and IELTS to increase the band to 8 each but no luck.
> 
> ...


Well I dont think so is there any hope left from NSW specially for engineering occupation. I am also in the same boat waiting since Dec 15. I would suggest go for regional option if you are running out of visa. Technically the waiting will not help us any further. Wish you all the best.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW approval*

Hi 

I submitted my Bachelors Degree to ACS. But they said in communication email
As it is non ICT degree they cannot assess it.
They have only assessed experience and considered it suitable for migration

So Bachelor of Science from Delhi University is considered in Grade 1 But it is not mentioned as accessed on ACS document for BSC degree. Therefore do I need to get it assessed from any other body. As it is not IT degree.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> I submitted my Bachelors Degree to ACS. But they said in communication email
> As it is non ICT degree they cannot assess it.
> ...


Yes assess it from vetassess


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

princehass said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Are there any chances for Engineers specially Telecom or Electronics Engineer?? I applied my EOI in July last year, still have not received any response. In meanwhile I made several attempts in PTE and IELTS to increase the band to 8 each but no luck.
> 
> ...


Are you telecom or electronics?


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

SOURABH.C said:


> Tanvir071 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Dj,
> ...


I think that there are lot of people with 65 +5. Yes nsw will look for superior English then the proficient English but it depends on how many accountants they invite!


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

A-A said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone guide how much time NSW is taking to approve the application of nomination? I got invitation to apply for NSW nomination on April 7 and applied on 16th April. But still awaiting response. Its almost 4 weeks.


Hi dude,

We cannot predict the accurate time when NSW approves our nomination. My agent conveyed that it might take one day, one week , a month or upto 12 weeks. There is no prediction and they can send on any day it's not on a specific day. 
So we need to keep checking our email for our approval. Good luck. Hope you recieve it soon. Pls keep updated


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

A-A said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone guide how much time NSW is taking to approve the application of nomination? I got invitation to apply for NSW nomination on April 7 and applied on 16th April. But still awaiting response. Its almost 4 weeks.


May I know your job code and points


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW approval*



ozpunjabi said:


> Yes assess it from vetassess


Hi

But Vetassess assess the qualification with skill. My skill is ICT skill and they don't assess ICT skill. How can I get only qualification assessed through them

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> But Vetassess assess the qualification with skill. My skill is ICT skill and they don't assess ICT skill. How can I get only qualification assessed through them
> 
> ...


Points test advice


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW approval*



ozpunjabi said:


> Points test advice


In Point test advise it is mentioned when you are referred by DIBP or any assessing authority then only it is required. I checked with Immigration Consultant and he suggested that since BSC Degree from Delhi University is recognized so it won't be required unless CO specifically asks.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> In Point test advise it is mentioned when you are referred by DIBP or any assessing authority then only it is required. I checked with Immigration Consultant and he suggested that since BSC Degree from Delhi University is recognized so it won't be required unless CO specifically asks.
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


Vetassess do it even without assessing authority reference. People have done it. You may ask it as a separate thread to get the replies of people who have done it. And yes you may go ahead without advice too but points test advice adds a extra layer of security.


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

SSOF said:


> Thats exactly what I'm trying to say to 55 pointers..don't lose your golden time on this system, nothing will happen Next Fridays!! Most of them wont be invited if not saying none of them! Try to find an alternative before you lose more time and lose your age point..


Hello All,

Has anyone got invitation to apply for NSW?? I submitted EOI on 17th March...no updates yet..


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi seniors
Can you suggest me that with the score of 70, its better for me to wait for nsw draw or i should resit in pte n try to get additional 10 points for the score of 80? If i give test again, my score will increase(hopefully) but my Eoi will be updated and I will be behind in the queue...what is a wise decision at this moment..holding my line or improve scire n going behind the line....plz suggest


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

meet2ami said:


> Ya that's what I missed out. But I have sent them now. Let's see how long they take now. op2:


It is clearly mentioned in the page that the optional documents are not necessary if assessed by any authorized body eg EA. I have not uploaded any payslips or letter from HR. I was awarded points by EA through relevant skilled employment assessment. I believe its not necessary to upload the optional docs.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

cataliya said:


> Hi seniors
> Can you suggest me that with the score of 70, its better for me to wait for nsw draw or i should resit in pte n try to get additional 10 points for the score of 80? If i give test again, my score will increase(hopefully) but my Eoi will be updated and I will be behind in the queue...what is a wise decision at this moment..holding my line or improve scire n going behind the line....plz suggest


It's your wish..how come u believe that with 10 more points u will be behind the queue?? Actually it will fast track your invite..else you can wait with current score of 70 as it is also enough to get an invite..but 80 will be a sure shot invite with first preference and it's worth a shot


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Tanvir071 said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> > Tanvir071 said:
> ...


You will surely get invited in next financial year if somehow u don't get invited this year..70 points is cut off for accountants in 190 visa


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Does NSW send invitations on Friday only or it can be any day of week?
And do you think there will be any round in May or should we expect from July now?


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

From what i have observed many of the invitations and ITA's from NSW have arrived on early thursday mornings India time.
But ofcourse there is nowehere officially declared any such day and time.

Regarding--> after may will it come in July? -
NSW doesn't declare any official draw dates, however , i think that more invites should be expected in May and June as they will definistely exhaust the allocated quota of 4000 invites.



ihmar2002 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Does NSW send invitations on Friday only or it can be any day of week?
> And do you think there will be any round in May or should we expect from July now?


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

viv101 said:


> From what i have observed many of the invitations and ITA's from NSW have arrived on early thursday mornings India time.
> But ofcourse there is nowehere officially declared any such day and time.
> 
> Regarding--> after may will it come in July? -
> ...


Many thanks.
Should I expect invitation in coming round for 2613 with 65+5 points and proficient English?


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> May I know your job code and points


I applied for ICT BA with 65 points.


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

SOURABH.C said:


> Tanvir071 said:
> 
> 
> > SOURABH.C said:
> ...


Thanks mate... Anyway I will be finishing my professional year in August 2016. If accounting is retained in sol, definitely Then I wish I will get 189. My only thinking is the accounting is going to be retained or not? You never know what is in their mind!


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Tanvir071 said:


> Thanks mate... Anyway I will be finishing my professional year in August 2016. If accounting is retained in sol, definitely Then I wish I will get 189. My only thinking is the accounting is going to be retained or not? You never know what is in their mind!




Hey man! Did you study from Australia?
I want to know about professional year- how do you get enrolled in that?


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

BAT7722 said:


> Tanvir071 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate... Anyway I will be finishing my professional year in August 2016. If accounting is retained in sol, definitely Then I wish I will get 189. My only thinking is the accounting is going to be retained or not? You never know what is in their mind!
> ...


Yes I did master from la Trobe Uni , Melbourne . Professional year is offered in Australia if you have completed any two years accounting degree and you are on 485 visa. Then you can secure 5 points from that. It's a 10 month period


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

nevergone said:


> It is clearly mentioned in the page that the optional documents are not necessary if assessed by any authorized body eg EA. I have not uploaded any payslips or letter from HR. I was awarded points by EA through relevant skilled employment assessment. I believe its not necessary to upload the optional docs.


Ya true. That is the reason i didnt upload any pay slips or employment letters. As it is already assessed by ACS. I guess the only reason they asked for payslips frm me becoz there is almost a year gap from my acs assessment and current date.


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Hay Sourabh, thanks for the information. I thought both the things are equally important, submitting our Eoi before as well as getting high score. I will definetly take my chances for pte.
I hope in pte, we have choice to send our best score? Pte donot update your score automatically?


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

cataliya said:


> Hay Sourabh, thanks for the information. I thought both the things are equally important, submitting our Eoi before as well as getting high score. I will definetly take my chances for pte.
> I hope in pte, we have choice to send our best score? Pte donot update your score automatically?


Timing of PTE is only important if you have equal points as other applicants..but if you have 80 points then no matter whenever you submit/ update your EOI you will automatically be ahead of all others.. Secondly we can choose our highest score from PTE and update our EOI accordingly at the same time we achieve them..


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

hope there will be some good news next week


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks Sourabh....m very much well informed and motivated now....God bless you for your kindness


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> I got my acs done in sep 2015 and final experience was 2.3 year (after deduction)..i my experience has increased and eligible to get 5 points for that. Please let me know if i need to get my ACS done again or previous one will work


If you are working in the same company which was last assessed by ACS in September, then no need for it again.. But while applying for nomination and VISA, make sure to add latest 6 months payslips to prove that you are working in the same company.. If you have changed the company meanwhile, then you need to get the assessment again.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> If you are working in the same company which was last assessed by ACS in September, then no need for it again.. But while applying for nomination and VISA, make sure to add latest 6 months payslips to prove that you are working in the same company.. If you have changed the company meanwhile, then you need to get the assessment again.


do the payslips need to be CTC'd? (stamped as Certified True Copies)


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> If you are working in the same company which was last assessed by ACS in September, then no need for it again.. But while applying for nomination and VISA, make sure to add latest 6 months payslips to prove that you are working in the same company.. If you have changed the company meanwhile, then you need to get the assessment again.


Is this somewhere mentioned officially on the ACS? I have read the all the documents but haven't seen ACS endorsing it.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

Finally received the approval from NSW today. After a long wait of around 35 days! Now its visa lodge time. Another waiting game starts!!


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

pelanchelian said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> I read on another forum. But, it looks to be an old one.
> 
> ...



Hi Elan,

My occupation is under stream 2 but I got the invitation to apply from NSW for 60+5 points but still waiting for their approval (check my signature for timelines).

:juggle:


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

New sol is out... Accounting and IT on the list!


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

Tanvir071 said:


> New sol is out... Accounting and IT on the list!


Can you share the link please.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

meet2ami said:


> Finally received the approval from NSW today. After a long wait of around 35 days! Now its visa lodge time. Another waiting game starts!!


Hi neet2ami congrats for the invite. Best of luck. Can you please clear one thing i m confused about. After getting invite from NSW or any other state do we directly apply for the visa or we have to wait for another round for EOI to be selected with state points added.? 
Please answer my query . thanks in advance.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Tanvir071 said:
> 
> 
> > New sol is out... Accounting and IT on the list!
> ...


New sol
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/SCHEDULE-1.pdf


----------



## Mahi_2280 (Apr 11, 2016)

I just want to ask quick question on this, can someone please throw the light on this and share your experiences.

My question is, what if someone lost the Job and becomes jobless just 1 month before getting the NSW 190 visa Invite and the company has been already assessed by ACS.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Mahi_2280 said:


> I just want to ask quick question on this, can someone please throw the light on this and share your experiences.
> 
> My question is, what if someone lost the Job and becomes jobless just 1 month before getting the NSW 190 visa Invite and the company has been already assessed by ACS.


Being jobless for that 1 month does not negate the previous experiences in the company.


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

supernova123 said:


> Hi neet2ami congrats for the invite. Best of luck. Can you please clear one thing i m confused about. After getting invite from NSW or any other state do we directly apply for the visa or we have to wait for another round for EOI to be selected with state points added.?
> Please answer my query . thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thanks supernova123. Once you receive an invitation from a state, you have to apply for nomination (approval) to that state paying some fees. Once you receive the approval, you can lodge your Visa. No need to wait for any other round of anything unless you are waiting for another round of 189 to take a chance.


----------



## Owami (Dec 7, 2015)

Tanvir071 said:


> New sol
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/SCHEDULE-1.pdf


i am glad accountants are still on the list...& l hope this list is real seeing that it is only available on Iscah website.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

meet2ami said:


> Finally received the approval from NSW today. After a long wait of around 35 days! Now its visa lodge time. Another waiting game starts!!


Congratulations on your NSW Approval today


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

emboon said:


> do the payslips need to be CTC'd? (stamped as Certified True Copies)


Anyone here have any experience submitting payslips? I can't find anything from NSW website.


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

Owami said:


> Tanvir071 said:
> 
> 
> > New sol
> ...


Check this one
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2016L00800/Html/Text#


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

emboon said:


> do the payslips need to be CTC'd? (stamped as Certified True Copies)


If you payslips come in color (like the company logo or anything else in color), you can upload the color scans. Else, you need to certify them and then upload.

Though it is not mentioned anywhere officially, this is one of the means to prove that you are working in the same company.

Seniors in the forum can confirm.


----------



## Mahi_2280 (Apr 11, 2016)

dave85 said:


> Being jobless for that 1 month does not negate the previous experiences in the company.


Thanks for the reply.. 

My question here is, will NSW put any restriction for being jobless and will disregard the case. Please help on this.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

Tanvir071 said:


> Check this one
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2016L00800/Html/Text#


Take a look at CSOL.... so many occupations have been removed! such as 261313 and most of engineerings


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> If you payslips come in color (like the company logo or anything else in color), you can upload the color scans. Else, you need to certify them and then upload.
> 
> Though it is not mentioned anywhere officially, this is one of the means to prove that you are working in the same company.
> 
> Seniors in the forum can confirm.


Yes if you have color payslips then no need for any certification. I have submitted color payslips without any attestation and it worked fine. It works for any document.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

SSOF said:


> Take a look at CSOL.... so many occupations have been removed! such as 261313 and most of engineerings


Please share the link to csol list for 2016-17 where engineering occupations are removed.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

meet2ami said:


> Finally received the approval from NSW today. After a long wait of around 35 days! Now its visa lodge time. Another waiting game starts!!


Congrats!


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

expat1222 said:


> Hi Elan,
> 
> My occupation is under stream 2 but I got the invitation to apply from NSW for 60+5 points but still waiting for their approval (check my signature for timelines).
> 
> :juggle:


Thanks mate... Looks like it takes about a month or two for NSW invitation... I have 70 + 5 points... Hope to get it soon...


----------



## mohsin84 (Oct 25, 2015)

SSOF said:


> Take a look at CSOL.... so many occupations have been removed! such as 261313 and most of engineerings


Can you please help me to understand the effect of this change. My occupation 261311 is in SOL but not in CSOL. So does it mean I will be able to apply only in 189 and not in 190?


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Any 55 pointers got invitation ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

mohsin84 said:


> Can you please help me to understand the effect of this change. My occupation 261311 is in SOL but not in CSOL. So does it mean I will be able to apply only in 189 and not in 190?


I think so, but I am not sure!!
btw I also would like to know this.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Any 55 pointers got invitation ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Today also it seems NSW sent approvals only.... nobody has reported invitation!!
so the wait continues....


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

mohsin84 said:


> Can you please help me to understand the effect of this change. My occupation 261311 is in SOL but not in CSOL. So does it mean I will be able to apply only in 189 and not in 190?


If this list is correct, it means that there will be a huge change in SC190 next fin year. Occupations such as Engineering, software engineers and Accountants should only apply for SC189. As I predicted before, the competition is much denser next year...


----------



## babbar_manish (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi Friends/Experts,

I am waiting for ITA from NSW, ICT BA 261111 (60+5), invitation documents filled with NSW on 13-April.

Are we sure of getting nomination(ITA) from NSW or there are chances of refusal as well.
(considering all documentation provided is accurate/correct)

I am in a limbo basically, waiting for the NSW ITA else I will motivate myself to prepare for PTE 79+ score.

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

SSOF said:


> If this list is correct, it means that there will be a huge change in SC190 next fin year. Occupations such as Engineering, software engineers and Accountants should only apply for SC189. As I predicted before, the competition is much denser next year...


Hi SSOF & others,

Just want to understand. Now that many if the job are removed from CSOL. It means that applicants will have to go for 189 which is good for applicants right that they can work anywhere bin Australia. Or my understanding is wrong?

Regards.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> SSOF said:
> 
> 
> > If this list is correct, it means that there will be a huge change in SC190 next fin year. Occupations such as Engineering, software engineers and Accountants should only apply for SC189. As I predicted before, the competition is much denser next year...
> ...


Hi abhi. Whom r u asking about this question. First of all ask him who is he ssof? He repersent him self by skill select officor. What the...lie. 
Dont worry about csol. If your trade is in sol you all guys can apply for 190sc. 
Dont ask such a person who is not awar of sol and csol...
Just be free. Cheers


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

I submitted my EOI for NSW in august 2015 with 55+5 points. Haven't got invitation yet. Should I wait or presume as EOI went unsuccessful? And try for 189 visa My profession is civil engineer with 5 points of experience, 15 of degree,30 of age and 5 of spouse total 55


----------



## rockzvezda1 (May 15, 2016)

famy said:


> I submitted my EOI for NSW in august 2015 with 55+5 points. Haven't got invitation yet. Should I wait or presume as EOI went unsuccessful? And try for 189 visa My profession is civil engineer with 5 points of experience, 15 of degree,30 of age and 5 of spouse total 55




Don't loose hope! We are in the same boat - I submitted EOI 01.03.2016, occupation - civil engineering technician (312212) with 5 points of experience, 15 of degree,30 of age and 5 of spouse total 55 but if I don't get a NSW nomination in this month suppose I need to wait next several months to increase my experience and try for 189 visa with 60 points.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Home


Menu

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)

Features

?This visa is for points-tested skilled workers who are nominated by a state or territory government agency.

It allows you to live and work in Australia as a permanent*resident.

*

Requirements

You might be eligible to*apply for this visa if you were invited. When we sent you your letter of invitation, you must also have:

nominated an occupation that is on the relevant skilled occupation listobtained a*suitable skills assessmentfor that occupation.

This mean 
1. 190 is point base skilled visa. 
2. It should be on sol list.
3. Even it is on sol it must be invited by perticular state skill occupation list. 
4. Csol list is thoes trades who are not in most demand and not much popular now and in past. But still someone can apply for visa. But as per my knowledge if a occupation is on CSOL then one can not apply for 189. It must be only 190 or 489 and other visa sc. 
But no need to worry about 190. Sol is for points test visa eg. 189 ,190, etc.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

famy said:


> I submitted my EOI for NSW in august 2015 with 55+5 points. Haven't got invitation yet. Should I wait or presume as EOI went unsuccessful? And try for 189 visa My profession is civil engineer with 5 points of experience, 15 of degree,30 of age and 5 of spouse total 55


55 points for 189 is insufficient. You will need at least 60 points to get an invite for 189.


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

When are next next round of invitationa of 190 NSW expected ?


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

dave85 said:


> famy said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted my EOI for NSW in august 2015 with 55+5 points. Haven't got invitation yet. Should I wait or presume as EOI went unsuccessful? And try for 189 visa My profession is civil engineer with 5 points of experience, 15 of degree,30 of age and 5 of spouse total 55
> ...


I know, I mean I will have to get more points


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

rockzvezda1 said:


> famy said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted my EOI for NSW in august 2015 with 55+5 points. Haven't got invitation yet. Should I wait or presume as EOI went unsuccessful? And try for 189 visa My profession is civil engineer with 5 points of experience, 15 of degree,30 of age and 5 of spouse total 55
> ...


So according to you, invitations expected this month?


----------



## rockzvezda1 (May 15, 2016)

famy said:


> So according to you, invitations expected this month?




I think everybody knows that. Near 600 places are left and it seems that NSW will send all that invitations in May. Maybe on this Friday (I hope)


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

Can you please mention the source of your this information?


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

rockzvezda1 said:


> Don't loose hope! We are in the same boat - I submitted EOI 01.03.2016, occupation - civil engineering technician (312212) with 5 points of experience, 15 of degree,30 of age and 5 of spouse total 55 but if I don't get a NSW nomination in this month suppose I need to wait next several months to increase my experience and try for 189 visa with 60 points.


Dear rockzvevda,

As am planning to apply for assessment form VETASSESS for the same occupation (Civil Engineering Technician), please let me know how u got 15 points for degree, since this occupation is considered as a diploma degree and it should be 10 points?


----------



## rockzvezda1 (May 15, 2016)

famy said:


> Can you please mention the source of your this information?




I can only suggest you to read last 100 pages of this NSW theme


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Home
> 
> 
> Menu
> ...


The occupations nominated for a 190 visa must be chosen from the CSOL list, whereas the occupation for an 189 visa must be chosen from the SOL list.


----------



## rockzvezda1 (May 15, 2016)

william1 said:


> Dear rockzvevda,
> 
> 
> 
> As am planning to apply for assessment form VETASSESS for the same occupation (Civil Engineering Technician), please let me know how u got 15 points for degree, since this occupation is considered as a diploma degree and it should be 10 points?




It was easy because I have a specialist degree (in Russia it's more then bachelor and less than master) with engineering speciality


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

rockzvezda1 said:


> It was easy because I have a specialist degree (in Russia it's more then bachelor and less than master) with engineering speciality


Actually i have civil engineering bachelor degree, and i applied for assessment from Engineers Australia on last February and i got the result after their assessment as an engineering technologist, so am planning to apply again for another assessment from VETASSESS as a civil engineering technician, since i feel it has more chance than engineering technologist and there is a lot of similar subjects in between both of them, but am worried to have -VE outcome, since my degree is Bachelor Civil Engineer.


----------



## rockzvezda1 (May 15, 2016)

william1 said:


> Actually i have civil engineering bachelor degree, and i applied for assessment from Engineers Australia on last February and i got the result after their assessment as an engineering technologist, so am planning to apply again for another assessment from VETASSESS as a civil engineering technician, since i feel it has more chance than engineering technologist and there is a lot of similar subjects in between both of them, but am worried to have -VE outcome, since my degree is Bachelor Civil Engineer.




Its all depends on your claimed profession. For example my degree is Welder Engineer but my profession is civil engineering assistant so it helps me to get positive outcome from vetassess


----------



## rockzvezda1 (May 15, 2016)

SSOF said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL
> Go through these links you PROFESSOR DJDOLLER. Its very funny you don't even know the difference between SOL and CSOL. You have been polluting the thread for the last 1 year based on your illusion, delusion and hallucination. I'm really running out of words..




If you look closely at current csol you can notice that first 200 professions are from sol so dj was right new csol will gives us the same opportunity for 190!


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

rockzvezda1 said:


> Its all depends on your claimed profession. For example my degree is Welder Engineer but my profession is civil engineering assistant so it helps me to get positive outcome from vetassess


so it means that if i got a reference letter from my company stating that i worked with them for the past 9 years as a technician engineer, is there any chance to get +VE outcome. And in the reference letter should i write technician engineer or assistant engineer or both are the same.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

rockzvezda1 said:


> If you look closely at current csol you can notice that first 200 professions are from sol so dj was right new csol will gives us the same opportunity for 190!


The Argue was about the new CSOL list 
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2016L00800/Html/Text#


----------



## rockzvezda1 (May 15, 2016)

SSOF said:


> The Argue was about the new CSOL list
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2016L00800/Html/Text#




It means that AU government will added all sol occupations in csol when release it in July


----------



## rockzvezda1 (May 15, 2016)

william1 said:


> so it means that if i got a reference letter from my company stating that i worked with them for the past 9 years as a technician engineer, is there any chance to get +VE outcome. And in the reference letter should i write technician engineer or assistant engineer or both are the same.




To be honest I underestimated my original skills a little so they can meet skills for assistant engineer


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

It means I should wait till this Friday


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

rockzvezda1 said:


> SSOF said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL
> ...


----------



## r14975 (Apr 5, 2016)

*Kindly maintain Decorum*

Hi guys

Have read last few messages.. 
People oozing out their FRUSTATION on FELLOW MATES.

Guys, it would be great if we use this firm for sharing information instead of Criticizing each other.

I know these are testing times and even I am frustrated, but locking horns with others on petty issues will not help.

So, request maintain a friendly atmosphere so that more and more people participate.

*****NO OFFENCE MEANT TO ANYONE*****


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

rockzvezda1 said:


> famy said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please mention the source of your this information?
> ...


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

Can anybody tell me that why people having 60 or more points apply for 190 ? I mean why don't they go directly for 189 ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

famy said:


> Can anybody tell me that why people having 60 or more points apply for 190 ? I mean why don't they go directly for 189 ?


The no of applicants are higher then ceiling. In 189 there are exact no of ceiling and so whenever the higher pointers increased they apply both 189 and 190 for secure own self to get invite.


----------



## rockzvezda1 (May 15, 2016)

famy said:


> Can anybody tell me that why people having 60 or more points apply for 190 ? I mean why don't they go directly for 189 ?




It's called selfish


----------



## william1 (Nov 3, 2015)

rockzvezda1 said:


> To be honest I underestimated my original skills a little so they can meet skills for assistant engineer


I understood. But what should i write the profession in the reference letter, assistant engineer or technician engineer or both are similar?!


----------



## rockzvezda1 (May 15, 2016)

william1 said:


> I understood. But what should i write the profession in the reference letter, assistant engineer or technician engineer or both are similar?!




I think they are NOT similar and I wrote assistant. It is very responsibility to suggest you in such things , maybe you should ask a Mara agent, sorry bro...


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

rockzvezda1 said:


> It's called selfish


*<SNIP - kaju/moderator>* 

Why are you calling people with 60+ who applied for 190 as selfish? They are just applying for 190 simply because they have no probability of getting 189 invitation.Being eligible for 189 invitation lodgement and actually getting the invitation are completely different matter.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Disagreement are fine, and healthy debate is good.

Rudeness (on any side of a discussion) is not. I would urge all forum posters to consider their posts before making them. 

Infractions will follow for those that can not follow the rules.

Please note Rule 1,2 and 5: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

If you are unhappy with a post and think it breaches the rules, report it to a moderator by using the red triangle with the exclamation mark in it, in the post that concerns you.


Thank you.


----------



## rockzvezda1 (May 15, 2016)

Steiger said:


> *<SNIP - kaju/moderator>*
> 
> Why are you calling people with 60+ who applied for 190 as selfish? They are just applying for 190 simply because they have no probability of getting 189 invitation.Being eligible for 189 invitation lodgement and actually getting the invitation are completely different matter.




My post concern those who applied for both (189 & 190) visas only


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

I really love this forum and its people


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

rockzvezda1 said:


> My post concern those who applied for both (189 & 190) visas only


So what sir. We got points we try our luck on both sides. We are in some situations where we loose points near future.. We looked at both sides..*<SNIP>*
You can work harder to change your points. I helped few 55pointers to clear Pte exam and they got 65 and invite.. Do you say they are selfish..

Infact we all are selfish.. If one has points he tries to get invite faster.. *<SNIP>*
*
No personal comments please - remember the forum rules: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## brunomcp (Apr 20, 2016)

Does anyone knows the grant timeline?

Cheers...


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

Selfish is a very hurting word you have used mate. It is competition and to survive one has to grab the opportunity. Tell me one thing, if you have 60 points now would you not go for 190? No one here spending thousand of dollars and working so hard for charity. So request you better not use those offensive word in future.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Is it always this intense close to year closing or just random acts???

Have a heart friends.... What is urs nobody can take from you and what is NOT nobody can give that to u...

We are all trying it shows that we have dreams and we are trying different means to make them possible... We are not sitting and crying... This is called being progressive... 

Good luck all ...believe what is urs u will get... You will find people who will help u also ppl who will hinder u... In both cases show a side of u that reflects u don't act as a mirror to other's behaviour


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm just thinking why everyone is caring enough to respond to the selfish comment! Let's just not bombard the forum with such posts guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

famy said:


> Can anybody tell me that why people having 60 or more points apply for 190 ? I mean why don't they go directly for 189 ?




In my case my occupation is only on the CSOL so have no option but 190 visa on NSW stream 2.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ryan.rich said:


> famy said:
> 
> 
> > Can anybody tell me that why people having 60 or more points apply for 190 ? I mean why don't they go directly for 189 ?
> ...


Please correct me if i am wrong. 
You are right. If your occupation is in CSOL you can only eligible to apply for 190 not 189. But if your occupation is in sol you are eligible to apply for 189 or 190. Because both are points base migration and one more point is there all 190 sc have different states sol list each year. CSOL is only apply at state nomination agency / employer sponsor and 457 visa. But if the occupation is on skill select list then all are eligible for 189 or 190. The points in 190 is giving to applicant the 5 points as a pool points. So it make sance. 
And its nowhere mention that csol only refers the state sponsor. Yes in basic criteria sol is indipendent skill select system and points based system hence CSOL is only refers state nomination sponsor agency. Might be 489 and 457 and employer state sponsor.
Nsw have there own website and it site that their own sol list not csol list. 
Am i right? 
Please andrex correct me. I am not 100% sure but i know as per my experience it could not be wrong.
Thanks.


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Same for me..my occupation is only on csol and m trying my luck for nsw.
Besides, Ignorance is the best answer of rudeness...we all have much more relevant topics n queries...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ryan.rich said:


> famy said:
> 
> 
> > Can anybody tell me that why people having 60 or more points apply for 190 ? I mean why don't they go directly for 189 ?
> ...


You are right. CSOL is refering to stream 2 occupation which is not in sol. And so they can not apply 189 even you have 60 or more points. So if stream 2 is in CSOL the applicant must apply 190 sc state sponsor. But if your occupation is in stream 1 then it refers sol and can apply 189 or 190.
This is my thinking. Am i right?


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

So what if people are being selfish? There is nothing wrong with that...


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

djdoller said:


> You are right. CSOL is refering to stream 2 occupation which is not in sol. And so they can not apply 189 even you have 60 or more points. So if stream 2 is in CSOL the applicant must apply 190 sc state sponsor. But if your occupation is in stream 1 then it refers sol and can apply 189 or 190.
> This is my thinking. Am i right?


This is what I thought too but why are some occupations being listed in both SOL and CSOL. Just curious.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hahaha!! Why are people taking the 'Selfish' comment so seriously!!
Let it be!!
Just pray that everyone gets the invitation, whether one is selfish or selfless 
Let happiness befall on All!!
Btw, any invitations/Approvals today???


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Whereas about 189 and 190, CSOL and SOL confusion, Don't you all think 1.5 months of waiting is better than arguing, on 2nd July we will know whether occupations not in CSOl can apply for 190 or not.  
NSW invitation has taught us patience if not anything else. Isn't it??
So we can put it into use till July 1st


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

another no invitation day


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Guys....wanted to share a good news ...i got my approval ....just got a call from my agent

I was invited by NSW on 15th April, submitted $300 on 19th April, and got the approval from DIBP today.....


----------



## asfandyarali (Aug 17, 2015)

mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys....wanted to share a good news ...i got my approval ....just got a call from my agent
> 
> I was invited by NSW on 15th April, submitted $300 on 19th April, and got the approval from DIBP today.....


Congrats dear. Wish you all the best.

What is your timeline?


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

*Congrats*



mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys....wanted to share a good news ...i got my approval ....just got a call from my agent
> 
> I was invited by NSW on 15th April, submitted $300 on 19th April, and got the approval from DIBP today.....


Congrats 
Share your timeline please.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Let's c if ankur_1900 can confirm that he got it too cause the. It will b like nsw is clearing ppl who submitted eoi in 2015 with 60 points and already invited in april


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys....wanted to share a good news ...i got my approval ....just got a call from my agent
> 
> I was invited by NSW on 15th April, submitted $300 on 19th April, and got the approval from DIBP today.....


Congratulations


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you every one...


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

mansikhanna83 said:


> Thank you every one...


Congrats everytime u guys r getting it ppl like me are becoming hopefuls


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Can cocox and Vivek confirm if they got it also


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello All... wanted to know that how much time will it take for CO to be assigned and post that when should i get my VISA grant. I have paid my VISA fee on 11 May for complete family. This is for 190 NSW.


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys....wanted to share a good news ...i got my approval ....just got a call from my agent
> 
> I was invited by NSW on 15th April, submitted $300 on 19th April, and got the approval from DIBP today.....


Many congrats Mansi and best of luck on your next proceedings.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Let's c if ankur_1900 can confirm that he got it too cause the. It will b like nsw is clearing ppl who submitted eoi in 2015 with 60 points and already invited in april


I really dont get you bro.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Let's c if ankur_1900 can confirm that he got it too cause the. It will b like nsw is clearing ppl who submitted eoi in 2015 with 60 points and already invited in april


You will get your approval in just this week only. Good luck.


----------



## ankur_1900 (May 2, 2014)

Sf80 said:


> Let's c if ankur_1900 can confirm that he got it too cause the. It will b like nsw is clearing ppl who submitted eoi in 2015 with 60 points and already invited in april


Havent yet got it guys....waiting eagerly.


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

*190 Lodgement query*

Hello friends,

I have recently lodge 190 visa application along with all necessary attachments.
However,There is a link called view health assessment which contains multiple short questions on health status which applicant need to select and submit.

My query is do I need to answer these short questions related to health on my own and submit the form or I need to wait for CO to ask me to provide Heath Assessment report?



Thanks


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks  hopefully


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

Folks, I have a query.

If one is getting a company transfer to Australia, but for initial 1 year that opportunity is not at NSW but at Mel,Vic....

In such case what does NSW reply when such permission email is sent? can any 1 point me to real cases or Threads!


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys....wanted to share a good news ...i got my approval ....just got a call from my agent
> 
> I was invited by NSW on 15th April, submitted $300 on 19th April, and got the approval from DIBP today.....


Congratulations bro 

Can you please tell me your ANZSCO code?


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys....wanted to share a good news ...i got my approval ....just got a call from my agent
> 
> I was invited by NSW on 15th April, submitted $300 on 19th April, and got the approval from DIBP today.....


Congratulations! Please share your timelines.


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's c if ankur_1900 can confirm that he got it too cause the. It will b like nsw is clearing ppl who submitted eoi in 2015 with 60 points and already invited in april
> ...


And what you say about those having 55+5 points applied in 2015 ?


----------



## brunomcp (Apr 20, 2016)

manager1985 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have recently lodge 190 visa application along with all necessary attachments.
> However,There is a link called view health assessment which contains multiple short questions on health status which applicant need to select and submit.
> ...


Hey... I have answered those questions and I got the HAP ID to make the health exams.

I hope this way is much better cause you can have a quick answer from DIBP.

Good Luck.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

famy said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Sf80 said:
> ...


I think you are asking about invitation. 55+ 5 pointers were invited in a lot from march 2015 to 15th may 2015. Since then very few occupation has been invited with 55 points. And now i have stoped my assumption coz few dont like it. But i can just say that untill this or next week the whole picture will be cleare. Cheers.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

*Error entering details while filing EOI Application!*

Hello Everyone,

I have a concern, and you people here are the best resources who can help me out with it. 

I filled EOI Application on behalf of my spouse and made a genuine mistake/error of entering her incorrect bachelor's degree to and from dates (2008-2012) instead of (2004-2008). When she received NSW State Nomination email, I updated her resume (specifically the to and from dates) for both jobs and education in-line with the dates mentioned in the existing EOI Application. This again resulted in her incorrect bachelor's degree to and from dates (2008-2012) instead of (2004-2008) in her Full CV/Resume that I uploaded while applying on behalf of my spouse for NSW State Nomination Application.

Though, it has been more than a month since I haven't heard from the NSW people regarding nomination approval, I was just going through EOI Application today and noticed this error. I instantly modified the existing EOI Application and now it is updated with her correct bachelor's degree to and from dates (2004-2008) instead of (2008-2012).

My question to you guys is:

Should my spouse also email NSW Skilled Migration people about this genuine error and also send them the updated full CV/Resume with her correct bachelor's degree to and from dates (2004-2008) instead of (2008-2012) and everything else remaining the same as it is? Or should we wait for the NSW people to contact us, if they notice this error in her CV/Resume? 

Your response in this matter will be appreciated to all concern!

__________________
Primary Applicant (Spouse)
Software Engineer - ANZSCO-261313
Age: 30 Pts | IELTS - 10 pts | Education: 15 pts | Partner: 5 pts
Total: 60
EOI 189 - 01/04/2016
EOI 190 NSW (65) - 01/04/2016
Invitation 190 (NSW) - 15-Apr-2016
Applied to State - 15-Apr-2016
NSW Approval -
PCC - 
Meds - 
Lodge - 
Docs Upload - 
Visa Grant -


----------



## famy (May 16, 2016)

djdoller said:


> famy said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...


How ?


----------



## boroonmahanta (Oct 23, 2015)

*VISA Granted - 16 May 2016*

Hello everyone, just wanted to keep the forum informed. We have been granted a 190 VISA from NSW this Monday. Thank you for all your support and help in the initial filing days. Much appreciated. And all the best to those waiting for their VISAs. May you have your VISAs granted at the earliest. :fingerscrossed:

__________________________________________
Primary Applicant (Spouse)
*ANZSCO Code: 223112*
Age: 25 Pts | PTE - 20 pts | Education: 15 pts | Work Experience: 10 |SS: 5 pts
*Total Points: 75*
VETASSESS Submitted: 01/10/2015
VETASSESS Evaluation +ve: 13/10/2015
EOI 190 Submitted (75): 27/11/2015
Invitation 190 (NSW) - 11/12/2015
Applied to State: 17/12/2015
NSW Approval: 10/02/2016
Lodge: 10/03/2016
Docs Requested by NSW: 12/04/2016
Meds: 09/05/2016
PCC: 13/05/2016
Docs Uploaded: 13/05/2016 
*Visa Grant: 16/05/2016*


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Congrats! What a beautiful end of your hardwork.lots of wishes for *u* *n* *ur* family.Finally!!!

*<Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator>*


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Questions

people who are invited already by nsw but not yet nominated is it confirm that case is processed within 12 weeks or some cases take longer

Do they continue processing cases irrespective of the end of financial year or that process stop and fresh list starts... I know eoi is valid for two years am talking about invited case.. ).


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

another no invitation day.....


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

boroonmahanta said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to keep the forum informed. We have been granted a 190 VISA from NSW this Monday. Thank you for all your support and help in the initial filing days. Much appreciated. And all the best to those waiting for their VISAs. May you have your VISAs granted at the earliest. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> __________________________________________
> Primary Applicant (Spouse)
> ...


Congratulations buddy!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Questions
> 
> people who are invited already by nsw but not yet nominated is it confirm that case is processed within 12 weeks or some cases take longer
> 
> ...


Must check the spam folder in your email too. Because sometimes it happened with few guys. And check your skill select status too. You will find the correspondance if they sent nomination.
Pls check all. If you have agent then ask him to do so.
All the best.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Questions
> ...


I have agent I will ask them  

my personal feeling is dj thou I can not really present it as facts... In nsw invites that happen they are processing people who submitted the Eli's last year ... This statement is only about people who recieved invites and paid the fee in April ... Looking at that I have a strong feeling some people who applied in January 2016 and got invited in April will now recieve nominations then the list will move to people of later dates n eventually my month/date will come


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello djdollar,

Has DIBP released SOL and CSOL List for 2016-17?

when our (55+5) NSW APPLICANT WILL BE INVITED?


----------



## Mahi_2280 (Apr 11, 2016)

*Sofware Engineer 65 Points -- 0 points for english*

Hi DJDollar,

Is there any hope for software engineer (261313) ,65 points (60 + 5 SS) with zero points in English. Eagerly waiting for the invite

Age - 25
Education - 15
Experience - 15
Spouse points - 5
English - 0 ( IELTS overall 7.5)
NSW SS - 5
-------------


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

Mahi_2280 said:


> Hi DJDollar,
> 
> Is there any hope for software engineer (261313) ,65 points (60 + 5 SS) with zero points in English. Eagerly waiting for the invite
> 
> ...


me too in the same boat.. same points distribution.........


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello djdollar,
> 
> Has DIBP released SOL and CSOL List for 2016-17?
> 
> when our (55+5) NSW APPLICANT WILL BE INVITED?


I have the sol list in pdf file. But sol needs to modify to set out the limits in occupations. So few occupations are not there in csol. But mara lawer told me that if occupation is in sol then it must be in csol too.
So dont worry. There is not much differance in list. The most occupations are stay as it is. 
Cheers. And yes please guys i would not like to give my assumption because few people dont like it and critisize and so few people have to victim of faulse information of few guys. 
But just wait is not too long now. Cheers.


----------



## caldezam (Jul 4, 2009)

*ITA approval*



Sf80 said:


> I have agent I will ask them
> 
> my personal feeling is dj thou I can not really present it as facts... In nsw invites that happen they are processing people who submitted the Eli's last year ... This statement is only about people who recieved invites and paid the fee in April ... Looking at that I have a strong feeling some people who applied in January 2016 and got invited in April will now recieve nominations then the list will move to people of later dates n eventually my month/date will come


-----------
Yes, I agree with you SF80. I've also noticed that those who received NSW approval and were invited in April had earlier EOI dates (from 2015)... hopefully our turn will come soon


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

caldezam said:


> -----------
> Yes, I agree with you SF80. I've also noticed that those who received NSW approval and were invited in April had earlier EOI dates (from 2015)... hopefully our turn will come soon


I doubt this logic. I have seen guys whose EOI dates are later than me, like in Feb-March 16, with similar points and ANZSCO and invited in April, have received approval much before me! Just follow the immi tracker and you will notice this.
I guess NSW do not follow any logic on sending approvals!


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Approval with 65 Points*

Hi Experts,

Invites in the month of May for ICT BA have not gone yet. Is there any possibility for getting invites in Month of May with 60+5 Points. Or new invites will go in July only.

Any advice.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

May b u r right my analysis was based on 261111 and similar points 60+5


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

*NSW Stream 2*

Hello Everyone,

I submitted the EOI for 190 NSW Stream 2 on 9th May. I have overall 75 points, what are the possibilities of getting the invite in the next round. My timeliness is below -
__________________
263212 | ICT Support Engineer | 190 NSW Stream 2

Points:
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
Language - PTE-A: Listening: 90, Speaking: 90, Reading: 87, Writing: 84 [Overall: 89] - 20 Points
NSW SS points - 5

Applied EOI NSW Stream 2: 09-05-2016

What are my chances of getting the invite in the next round, hopefully this Thursday or Friday?


----------



## clyong (May 6, 2014)

Hi AJAUS, 

Can you share how you able to score so high mark at PTE-A exam?
Thanks


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

clyong said:


> Hi AJAUS,
> 
> Can you share how you able to score so high mark at PTE-A exam?
> Thanks


Hi Clyong,

I did this through self study and did quite a few practice tests before my final exam. Once I could see that I am scoring well in the practice tests, only then I booked the final exam.

So if you practice, especially writing essay, sentence summary and describing graphs and pictures, you will always score well. All the best to you.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have recently received an invite from dibp to apply for a 190-nsw visa. so i was going to prepare for a pcc and a medical checkup. i wanted to know that what will they refer me to a eye specialist if my vision is not perfect? actually, my vision is not bad it is just that it is not perfect . i can still drive without glasses and stopped wearing them some 6-7 years ago as i never felt i needed one. tho my vision is not perfect. i wont be able to read the last line they show in the chart to test your eye sight. so i just wanted to know how strict are they with the eye sight check. anyoen who has gone through the medical check up may be able to answer this or share their experience.


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

AusPot said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have recently received an invite from dibp to apply for a 190-nsw visa. so i was going to prepare for a pcc and a medical checkup. i wanted to know that what will they refer me to a eye specialist if my vision is not perfect? actually, my vision is not bad it is just that it is not perfect . i can still drive without glasses and stopped wearing them some 6-7 years ago as i never felt i needed one. tho my vision is not perfect. i wont be able to read the last line they show in the chart to test your eye sight. so i just wanted to know how strict are they with the eye sight check. anyoen who has gone through the medical check up may be able to answer this or share their experience.


No worries.. Just take your glasses and go for the medical test. Since you say that the problem is minor.. That shouldn't be an issue.. If you don't have the glasses, then also you can go... Worst case they might conduct an eye test and suggest you some glasses if needed.. That's my feeling..


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

gowtham0110 said:


> No worries.. Just take your glasses and go for the medical test. Since you say that the problem is minor.. That shouldn't be an issue.. If you don't have the glasses, then also you can go... Worst case they might conduct an eye test and suggest you some glasses if needed.. That's my feeling..


while undergoing my medicals, they asked me to read the third last line... and that was enough.. they only look for major medical issues (which costs Australian economy more than 20-25k AUD in next 4-5 years or person has a communicable disease ) and not the minor ones...


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

dheeraj81 said:


> while undergoing my medicals, they asked me to read the third last line... and that was enough.. they only look for major medical issues (which costs Australian economy more than 20-25k AUD in next 4-5 years or person has a communicable disease ) and not the minor ones...


thanks for the info! i can read a car no. plate from 20 meteres for sure, which is the requirement for a driving license, so hopefully they wont send me to an eye specialist. meanwhile, i will try to get specs which will make my vision 6/6/. 

i have one more question. my passport is going to expire in October 2016. should i get it renewed now or will they be okay with it.


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

AusPot said:


> thanks for the info! i can read a car no. plate from 20 meteres for sure, which is the requirement for a driving license, so hopefully they wont send me to an eye specialist. meanwhile, i will try to get specs which will make my vision 6/6/.
> 
> i have one more question. my passport is going to expire in October 2016. should i get it renewed now or will they be okay with it.


It is always advisable to have a passport with more than six months of validity if you go in for Visa Grant, otherwise CO will ask you to renew the passport...


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

jagdeepslamba said:


> It is always advisable to have a passport with more than six months of validity if you go in for Visa Grant, otherwise CO will ask you to renew the passport...


do we have to submit our passport to get a pcc for india. i have been in the Uk for 4 years. 
has anyone recently applied for a pcc in the Uk, or is there any thread with the relevant info. i cant seem to understand by reading this India Visa Information - UK - Counsular Services - Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) 

if i have to submit my passort or just show my passport to them


----------



## Omerfs (Aug 22, 2015)

*Selfish expats*

Hi Expats

My Skill select was anzsco 233914 Engineering Technologist, I applied for 190 visa 

With: 60 point ( 55 + 5 point of state)
ielts: (W:6.5, L:7, R: 7.5, s:6)
Experience : 15 points
Age: 25 points
Bachelor degree : 15 points
SS: 5 points

EOI : 17/Aug/2015

Did NSW issued any invitation for applicants who applied after 1st july untill now with this skill, any idea when it will start ?????????

Other thing, Can any one help me to get PTE academic exam preparation files so I might try that as i already waited a lot, seems like there will be no reply for 55 pointers. 

Thanks

Regards
Omer
fellow selfish expat


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

dheeraj81 said:


> while undergoing my medicals, they asked me to read the third last line... and that was enough.. they only look for major medical issues (which costs Australian economy more than 20-25k AUD in next 4-5 years or person has a communicable disease ) and not the minor ones...


Could you please explain what you mean communicable assessment. How this is checked and how 5/6 old child is assessed? Child might be shy or just not in mood to answer. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

*55 pointers - 190*

Can you check with the Mara lawyer that there will be invites for 55+5 pointers from NSW this year?



djdoller said:


> I have the sol list in pdf file. But sol needs to modify to set out the limits in occupations. So few occupations are not there in csol. But mara lawer told me that if occupation is in sol then it must be in csol too.
> So dont worry. There is not much differance in list. The most occupations are stay as it is.
> Cheers. And yes please guys i would not like to give my assumption because few people dont like it and critisize and so few people have to victim of faulse information of few guys.
> But just wait is not too long now. Cheers.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

abhishek.kiet said:


> Can you check with the Mara lawyer that there will be invites for 55+5 pointers from NSW this year?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MARA agents are one of the committee of laws and new updates in immigration and all stuff. But 190 update and pridiction is only possible from expat and last year trends. So its very hard to say by afent too. But opportunity never stop bro. Few more days to go.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Still no invitation today?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

I made list of few guys with 55 points including me from 20-05-2015 to 31-12-2015. Last year eoi submitted guys in 261313.
Out of this guy please conferm if any one get invite in near future.
Deeplakhanpal
Swamyt
Kasherfbasher
Sajud
Sukhjinder
Mahaa
Mosi
Rksundatam76
Ssnicassa
DsA
Indy2aus
Sam234
Pareln11
Amit
Dreamcometrue
Please all of these guys conferm if they get invite with points breakdown and eoi date.
Thanks.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Any news today?


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Any news today?


Not yet from My Side  desperately waiting for the approval


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

naushadqamar said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Any news today?
> ...


Even if there is any news we will only hear it on Saturday  

Then all quiet till Monday 

Then Monday Tuesday Wednesday days of hope

)


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Even if there is any news we will only hear it on Saturday
> 
> Then all quiet till Monday
> 
> ...


Why saturday and not tomorrow, friday?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

emboon said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Even if there is any news we will only hear it on Saturday
> ...


Consultant is off on Thursday n Friday


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

So if anything is sent out on Thursday or Friday we will only hear on Saturday thn Sunday aus is off so no way Sunday u hear anything Monday onward wait again )))


----------



## rakun11 (May 5, 2016)

I guess the mails for the approval will be sent on Friday(Tomorrow) in the working hours of Sydney Time (GMT/UTC +10). This was observed last friday. Please do correct me if I am worng!! thanks 

I am still in the waiting Queue :fingerscrossed:

Regards.

-----------------------------------------
TIMELINE
********
JULY 2014 :ACS Submitted - Software Eng-261313
AUG 2014 :ACS Approved 
FEB 2016 TE : 10 points 
FEB 16th 2016 :EOI Submitted : 189 (Points :60)
MAR 3rd 2016 :EOI Submitted : NSW (points :60+5)
MAR 3rd 2016 :EOI Submitted : Vic (points :60+5)
MAY 1st 2016 :Vic Acknowledgment
APRIL 15th 2016 :NSW Invitataioin 
APRIL 18th 2016 :NSW EOI Submitted + FEES
NSW ITA : waiting :fingerscrossed:
VIC ITA : waiting :fingerscrossed:
**********


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

rakun11 said:


> I guess the mails for the approval will be sent on Friday(Tomorrow) in the working hours of Sydney Time (GMT/UTC +10). This was observed last friday. Please do correct me if I am worng!! thanks
> 
> I am still in the waiting Queue :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...




Hi Dude,

Its not like that, they can send the approvals at any time any day. Two of my friends have received it 2 days back during IST hours, so we never knew and the turn around time is 12 weeks for the approval as mentioned in the acknowledgment email which we have received after paying the fees. 

keep checking your Inbox and spam folder for the email. Good luck and pls keep posted if you hear any news.


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

Approvals can be sent on any weekday, and invitations are usually sent on Friday.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

dapang0112 said:


> Approvals can be sent on any weekday, and invitations are usually sent on Friday.


Thats true. But new invitation only start once all got nomination of previous invitee and then only the skill select web get update about next round.


----------



## kelsi (Apr 27, 2016)

pray for approval soon! cross fingers


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> Could you please explain what you mean communicable assessment. How this is checked and how 5/6 old child is assessed? Child might be shy or just not in mood to answer.
> Thanks in advance


children only have to undergo basic medical test. Communicable disease means transferable diseases..


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

kelsi said:


> pray for approval soon! cross fingers


Approval doesn't work as invitation. Invitation is set by software and nomination is done by immigration staff in person. So there is not fix day for nomination and it can be delaied if the doccumentation and verificatin check accure error.


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

Hi All

I am new to this form. I have submitted EOI with 55+5 for 190 for Engineering Technologist 233914 on April 3rd 2016 for NSW and Victorian. On 1st June I will be getting 5+ (60+5) because on Just 1st I will completing 4 Years on my work. 

Could you please advice when I can expect an invite for 190 ? 


Engineering Technologist 233914
04-04-2016 || EOI Submitted (190) (55+5)
01-06-2016 || EOI updating (190) (60+5)


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Software Engineer
190 EOI submitted 17th May 16
Points: 65 (60 + 5)
When you guys think that I will get an invite from NSW...?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

New expat people please update your data in myimmigrationtracker.com it would be much easier to check the details about last invitation and nominations. Thanks.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Any invitations yet ? Its 8:55am Melbourne time. Hope this day brings in some relief and speeds up the process.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> Any invitations yet ? Its 8:55am Melbourne time. Hope this day brings in some relief and speeds up the process.


I have not seen any yet(


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I have not seen any yet(


NSW seems to be saving their quota for June. Do we have any official data on what amount of invitations are left for this year ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> NSW seems to be saving their quota for June. Do we have any official data on what amount of invitations are left for this year ?


Yea, on skillselect.


----------



## nswexpat (Apr 28, 2015)

any electrical/ mechanical/ chemical engineer got lucky?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invitation in May EOI*



nswexpat said:


> any electrical/ mechanical/ chemical engineer got lucky?


At what time invitations are send for NSW. Any ICT BA got invite with 65 Points

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yea, on skillselect.


So that says it is 600-700 left ? On work, cant see quickly !!


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Are we sure today is an invitation date. I'm confused on dates which NSW invitations are sent.

Based on skillselect high number of NSW invitations (1000+) still remain to be sent for 2015-2016.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> Are we sure today is an invitation date. I'm confused on dates which NSW invitations are sent.
> 
> Based on skillselect high number of NSW invitations (1000+) still remain to be sent for 2015-2016.


no one knows when the invitations are sent, they just guess invitations will be sent on Friday.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

phpwiz said:


> NSW seems to be saving their quota for June. Do we have any official data on what amount of invitations are left for this year ?


I thought NSW exhausts all invites in May and no more invites for June? Am I wrong to think this?


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Is that mentioned anywhere ?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

emboon said:


> I thought NSW exhausts all invites in May and no more invites for June? Am I wrong to think this?




I saw some accountants getting invited last week of June last year


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

What happen to nsw... No invitation today as well to anyone!


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Let's hope ppl r sleeping n they have not checked their inboxes till now


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

maybe today is just another quite friday as last week


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> maybe today is just another quite friday as last week


 soon or later they have to fulfill remaining spaces.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, on skillselect.
> ...


It would be better that 600 to 700 places are there. Because on last invitation round on 7th and 15th april total 700 invited where most were IT guys with 65 and 60 points. In compare to 65 and 60 pointers the no of 55 pointers are less. Thats really good to get instant invite if IT people are again invited. Few account guys also invited with 70 points in last 2 dates. But strange result is that the no of account guys are big so couldn't aware that someone invited. Out of expat forum there is a big no of account guys who dont register with expat and the are getting invite. 
Other strange result is that mostly IT guys refer expat forum and the result is perfect since last 2 years for them and prediction is much easier by referance of it. 
My view is that untill the all nomination has not been issued the new invite will not take place.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> It would be better that 600 to 700 places are there. Because on last invitation round on 7th and 15th april total 700 invited where most were IT guys with 65 and 60 points. In compare to 65 and 60 pointers the no of 55 pointers are less. Thats really good to get instant invite if IT people are again invited. Few account guys also invited with 70 points in last 2 dates. But strange result is that the no of account guys are big so couldn't aware that someone invited. Out of expat forum there is a big no of account guys who dont register with expat and the are getting invite.
> Other strange result is that mostly IT guys refer expat forum and the result is perfect since last 2 years for them and prediction is much easier by referance of it.
> My view is that untill the all nomination has not been issued the new invite will not take place.


Not only that they will invite after getting done with approvals!! Now i believe they will send invites after 25th May 189 draw as on other threads i've noticed 5 to 6 people have withdrawn their 190 invite after getting 189, and so they might not want to do recalculations of empty spaces by sending invites prior to 189.
Thats' just my thought!
Lets see whats next!


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

no need to guess, cause u never know NSW's plan


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> no need to guess, cause u never know NSW's plan


Yes nsw have uncertain plans every time. Not fix system. So cant tell exact what will happen.


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

Dates on skill select web page have changed..recently...hopefully some activity...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Skill select updated. Mostly all nomination might cleared today. And IT guys invited up to 19th march wirh 65 points and account guys with 70points last may month.
All other are 60 pointers. It really means that 60 pointers in other than IT and account were invited in 189. So rest arechances are higher in 190 for IT and accounts and other engg.
I think next week will be the invite round not today by nsw.
Cheers


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

NSW sent out 607 190 in April, 3274 in total. so 726 left for May and June


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

726 places are left in nsw invite out of 4000.yeeeaaa my prediction is exact 700. 
Now all 7th and 15th april invitee please check the correspondent box in their skill select account. Is there any quiery if they dont got nomination yet. If yes then teply nsw with mecessary docs. And if you hire agent ask him to do so. And must check your account 3 to 4 times a day.
Cheers.


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Can you send me the link where dates are changed? Secondly apart from IT, engineering and accountants do you think other profession like ours will also be invited?


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

djdoller said:


> 726 places are left in nsw invite out of 4000.yeeeaaa my prediction is exact 700.
> Now all 7th and 15th april invitee please check the correspondent box in their skill select account. Is there any quiery if they dont got nomination yet. If yes then teply nsw with mecessary docs. And if you hire agent ask him to do so. And must check your account 3 to 4 times a day.
> Cheers.


This data is regarding invitations issued or nominations issued??


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

cataliya said:


> Can you send me the link where dates are changed? Secondly apart from IT, engineering and accountants do you think other profession like ours will also be invited?


SkillSelect

check under current invitation and state nomination tab(invitation rounds)


----------



## NSWsydney2016 (May 1, 2016)

*Anzsco 225412 - Stream 2 NSW Invitation*

Hi has anyone got through on a Subclass 190 visa under stream 2 for Anzsco code 225412 ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> NSW sent out 607 190 in April, 3274 in total. so 726 left for May and June


This time its too easy to differ about the number of invitee in perticular occupation. I mean these most 607 guys are from IT (65 &60 pointers )and few of them were account guys (65 points.) The last invitation accured from 1-08-2015 to 15 -04-2016 and covered whole lot. Now the calculation of that people can find from myimmigration tracker. It shows 29-05-2015 to 15-04-2016 there were only I.T. guys with code 2611..,2612..,2613..,2631.. and others invited only and total no is about 90 to 100. Few did not updated in there so.
Now 100 out of 607 from expat forum guys and also few other trades person like account who did not update in there. So 6 times higher than expat guys. Now its easy to predict how many 55 pointers are there.
Good luck.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Moneyjheeta said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > 726 places are left in nsw invite out of 4000.yeeeaaa my prediction is exact 700.
> ...


The person who got invitation on 7th april and 15th april they all got nomination untill april end date. So yes obviously nominations figure. So only 726 invitation are left untill june end.
Anything else?


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

djdoller said:


> The person who got invitation on 7th april and 15th april they all got nomination untill april end date. So yes obviously nominations figure. So only 726 invitation are left untill june end.
> Anything else?


Do all got nomination approval who received invitation on 7th and 15th april?

because i have not got it yet...me too received on 15th...and also in immitracker no one updated about nomination approval received.


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> This time its too easy to differ about the number of invitee in perticular occupation. I mean these most 607 guys are from IT (65 &60 pointers )and few of them were account guys (65 points.) The last invitation accured from 1-08-2015 to 15 -04-2016 and covered whole lot. Now the calculation of that people can find from myimmigration tracker. It shows 29-05-2015 to 15-04-2016 there were only I.T. guys with code 2611..,2612..,2613..,2631.. and others invited only and total no is about 90 to 100. Few did not updated in there so.
> Now 100 out of 607 from expat forum guys and also few other trades person like account who did not update in there. So 6 times higher than expat guys. Now its easy to predict how many 55 pointers are there.
> Good luck.


If 600-700 applicants are invited every month and when you say there are only about 700 spaces left for this year till June 16, does it means all the remaining invitations will be sent on this month of may and in June they will be just processing these applications and closing the process for this year, just wondering.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Newrulez said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > This time its too easy to differ about the number of invitee in perticular occupation. I mean these most 607 guys are from IT (65 &60 pointers )and few of them were account guys (65 points.) The last invitation accured from 1-08-2015 to 15 -04-2016 and covered whole lot. Now the calculation of that people can find from myimmigration tracker. It shows 29-05-2015 to 15-04-2016 there were only I.T. guys with code 2611..,2612..,2613..,2631.. and others invited only and total no is about 90 to 100. Few did not updated in there so.
> ...


27 may, 3,10,17,24 june 2016 these all are fridays. So nsw have to fill their 726 places untill june 2016. Its not written anywhere but all knows that nsw quota is 4000. And yes mostly got nomination but still few people are waiting. There might be doccumentation or verification problem. Few might have rejection if there is an error in eoi page. Anf few will get approvel by next week by considerable delaied by nsw staff. So 99% are nominated in fighte of 607.
And in nay month there wasno invitation accured untill today so yes 726 are left total. Cheer.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Newrulez said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > This time its too easy to differ about the number of invitee in perticular occupation. I mean these most 607 guys are from IT (65 &60 pointers )and few of them were account guys (65 points.) The last invitation accured from 1-08-2015 to 15 -04-2016 and covered whole lot. Now the calculation of that people can find from myimmigration tracker. It shows 29-05-2015 to 15-04-2016 there were only I.T. guys with code 2611..,2612..,2613..,2631.. and others invited only and total no is about 90 to 100. Few did not updated in there so.
> ...


This is immigration year for australia untill july 1st 2016. Do you know that? After july new rules will come up. And sol /csol list too. Few state will correct their sol list too. And again the spaces will open after 1st july 2016. Another few spaces will there for whole state. So yes nsw will filled whole 4000 places left by 726 untill june 2016.


----------



## fshamim2012 (Apr 29, 2016)

djdoller said:


> 27 may, 3,10,17,24 june 2016 these all are fridays. So nsw have to fill their 726 places untill june 2016. Its not written anywhere but all knows that nsw quota is 4000. And yes mostly got nomination but still few people are waiting. There might be doccumentation or verification problem. Few might have rejection if there is an error in eoi page. Anf few will get approvel by next week by considerable delaied by nsw staff. So 99% are nominated in fighte of 607.
> And in nay month there wasno invitation accured untill today so yes 726 are left total. Cheer.


HI I applied on 25th Apr with 55+5 please add me to this list

fshamim- SA 261111 - Applied 25h April

Any idea how long will take for me to be invited, Do i have to wait 1 year?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

fshamim2012 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > 27 may, 3,10,17,24 june 2016 these all are fridays. So nsw have to fill their 726 places untill june 2016. Its not written anywhere but all knows that nsw quota is 4000. And yes mostly got nomination but still few people are waiting. There might be doccumentation or verification problem. Few might have rejection if there is an error in eoi page. Anf few will get approvel by next week by considerable delaied by nsw staff. So 99% are nominated in fighte of 607.
> ...


People are waiting since last year. 29-05-2015 guy did not invited yet. So dont know what the chance. If bext turn will for IT guys and they include up to current date and no more hogher pointers are there after 15 april then there is a chance to get invite up to june month.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

djdoller said:


> The person who got invitation on 7th april and 15th april they all got nomination untill april end date. So yes obviously nominations figure. So only 726 invitation are left untill june end.
> Anything else?


Not True. Lots of 7th and 15th April invitees got their nomination in May month. Some of them are even still waiting for their nomination. The remaining number is absolutely less than 726!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SSOF said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > The person who got invitation on 7th april and 15th april they all got nomination untill april end date. So yes obviously nominations figure. So only 726 invitation are left untill june end.
> ...


Read before say. My previous post.

27 may, 3,10,17,24 june 2016 these all are fridays. So nsw have to fill their 726 places untill june 2016. Its not written anywhere but all knows that nsw quota is 4000. And yes mostly got nomination but still few people are waiting. There might be doccumentation or verification problem. Few might have rejection if there is an error in eoi page. Anf few will get approvel by next week by considerable delaied by nsw staff. So 99% are nominated in figure of 607. And in nay month there wasno invitation accured untill today so yes 726 are left total. Cheer.

99%..... check it out. 1%is about left.


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> This is immigration year for australia untill july 1st 2016. Do you know that? After july new rules will come up. And sol /csol list too. Few state will correct their sol list too. And again the spaces will open after 1st july 2016. Another few spaces will there for whole state. So yes nsw will filled whole 4000 places left by 726 untill june 2016.


Yes I know the immigration as well as financial year in Australia runs through July to June. I hope they will send the remaining invitations soon. Im curious as the yearend is near and who all will be getting invite in the last 700 slots.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Read before say. My previous post.
> 
> 27 may, 3,10,17,24 june 2016 these all are fridays. So nsw have to fill their 726 places untill june 2016. Its not written anywhere but all knows that nsw quota is 4000. And yes mostly got nomination but still few people are waiting. There might be doccumentation or verification problem. Few might have rejection if there is an error in eoi page. Anf few will get approvel by next week by considerable delaied by nsw staff. So 99% are nominated in figure of 607. And in nay month there wasno invitation accured untill today so yes 726 are left total. Cheer.
> 
> 99%..... check it out. 1%is about left.


99% of them were nominated until April end?? lets say 600 were invited in 7th and 15th April.. 99% of them will be 594...so only 6 of them were nominated in May month and are even now waiting???


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW approval*



djdoller said:


> 726 places are left in nsw invite out of 4000.yeeeaaa my prediction is exact 700.
> Now all 7th and 15th april invitee please check the correspondent box in their skill select account. Is there any quiery if they dont got nomination yet. If yes then teply nsw with mecessary docs. And if you hire agent ask him to do so. And must check your account 3 to 4 times a day.
> Cheers.


Will any invites be going on Monday for NSW State Sponsorship a 23rd May is again round of invites for 189 and 489 visa. Or invites will go post 25th

Any suggestions for 60+5 Points for 190 for NSW

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Newrulez said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > This is immigration year for australia untill july 1st 2016. Do you know that? After july new rules will come up. And sol /csol list too. Few state will correct their sol list too. And again the spaces will open after 1st july 2016. Another few spaces will there for whole state. So yes nsw will filled whole 4000 places left by 726 untill june 2016.
> ...


Definately  we all will not get the invite all along with. Because the number of people who are waiting more than that. But nsw must set any date that they can send invite to most first high pointers in pro rata and engg occupations.
And yes its too fast process that will accure untill june. Coz nsw has to send nomination to all 726 invitee once they invited. So i guess next week is 100 % for invitation from nsw. And the other 4 week they took time to send nomination.
What you say?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SSOF said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Read before say. My previous post.
> ...


Ask to andreyx about this. You might better concerntrate. He also know this all system. Its hard to argue with you. I am unable to explain about this maths to you. For that you have to memorised the whole guys here in expat since kast 6 months atleast. Please dont intrupt me in my work. This is really hard for me. You just take your own track to discuss with expats. I am not interested to argue with you. Please. I am not here to making someone true or false. I am here to just help people to understand the process better untill i am not getting visa. After that i am not going to seen here. So please people i request to take own way to explain to all.
Thanks.


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Will any invites be going on Monday for NSW State Sponsorship a 23rd May is again round of invites for 189 and 489 visa. Or invites will go post 25th
> 
> Any suggestions for 60+5 Points for 190 for NSW
> 
> ...


I feel like NSW will sent the next set of invites when they have finished processing all the applications from 7th and 14th April invitation rounds. The next round will probably be the final round for this year ending in June '16 so they might be finishing off all the existing applications before determining the eligibility for final numbers.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Ask to andreyx about this. You might better concerntrate. He also know this all system. Its hard to argue with you. I am unable to explain about this maths to you. For that you have to memorised the whole guys here in expat since kast 6 months atleast. Please dont intrupt me in my work. This is really hard for me. You just take your own track to discuss with expats. I am not interested to argue with you. Please. I am not here to making someone true or false. I am here to just help people to understand the process better untill i am not getting visa. After that i am not going to seen here. So please people i request to take own way to explain to all.
> Thanks.


I'm not here to argue with you. You just said a number without any logic, and I showed you it's calculation, and of-course you are not able to answer me. No need to reply in this desperate way


----------



## r14975 (Apr 5, 2016)

*So shall we mark another empty Friday*

So DJ/Andrey

Another day full of hopes has ended 

Any other hope is left of not... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

3274 nominations done by NSW till end of April 2016

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Few hundred slots left now, hope it would be better for you all 

60 pointers cleared till 10th May 2016 against 189 subclass, so good chance for 55 pointers.


----------



## Granny G (May 20, 2016)

I'd like to share my case:

221111 Accountant
189&190 EOI submitted on 08/04/2016
Points: 65 + 5

Age:30
Edu:15
Australian Edu: 5
IELTS 7+: 10
Spouse (221111 Accountant):5
NSW: 5

the last 189 invitation day for 65 points accountants was 23/9/2015


Still waiting.


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

Granny G said:


> I'd like to share my case:
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> 189&190 EOI submitted on 08/04/2016
> ...


You have very good chance. My friend with partner assessment got invitation in March with same point for 190.


----------



## inquel112 (Mar 9, 2015)

Baba_1980 said:


> 3274 nominations done by NSW till end of April 2016
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
> 
> ...


Sorry where do i get the information regarding the date to which 60pters are cleared?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Sponorship ICT BA*

Hi

Is there any possibility for invites by NSW in last week of May. Or they are saving their quota for June. 

Regards
Ridhi
ICT BA
with 60+ 5 Points


----------



## skbsiddqiui (Jul 10, 2015)

*State Sponsored Visa 190 NSW*



jdesai said:


> Hi,
> This thread is for folks expecting invitation for NSW state sponsorship in new financial year that is from 1st July 2015.Rememember this group is created only for invitation information and guidance.This group is also for people who could not got invitation from Feb 2015 to June 2015 intake.Information sharing will be highly appreciated as its very frustrating specially to wait for invitation.
> 
> Below is the link from google spreadsheet where still many people are anxiously waiting for invitation.
> ...


Hello Jdesai,

I submitted my EoI for SS 190 Visa in November 11, 2015. Can you plz guide when I can receive or expect to receive invitation to apply?? The wait is killing me..

Sol Code: Accountant (General) 221111
Points : 55+5
Qualification: ACA from Institute of Chartered Accountants of Pakistan
Age: 28
IELTS score: 7.5

Appreciate your help and advice.


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

skbsiddqiui said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Honestly speaking with 55+5 points you don't have any chance. People with 65+5 points are waiting for a long time. Try to get 8 each band in ielts or 79+ in pte. Then you will be in competition.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

skbsiddqiui said:


> jdesai said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


For genuine help once june month gone and july start pls check the chances for 489 nsw ss visa. If the conditions are easy you must apply 489. Other wise you will not get chance because of a long queue of 65 pointers.


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

djdoller said:


> skbsiddqiui said:
> 
> 
> > jdesai said:
> ...


For accounting 489 is closed now...and lot of people in queue for 489 with 60+10 or 55+10. So it is hard hope to get invite with 55 points..even no way it's gonna come to at 55


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 9, 2016)

Is there any hope to get NSW/Vic invitation by end of June for 261313 applied on 12th May with 70 points (65+5)?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW approval*



rajeevjaiiswal said:


> Is there any hope to get NSW/Vic invitation by end of June for 261313 applied on 12th May with 70 points (65+5)?


189 Score for 261313 is 65. You can get 189 Invite on 25th May I think.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 9, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> 189 Score for 261313 is 65. You can get 189 Invite on 25th May I think.
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


Last 65 points invitation for 189 was 18th Mar 2016, I guess. Any chance getting 190 invitation.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

skbsiddqiui said:


> Hello Jdesai,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't find my question rude, but at what age did you qualify?


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi guys,
I can claim 55+5 points for 190 and I'm wondering if nomination depends only on ponts or maybe also on accupation or if person is in or out Australia?

It is also not clear for me about 489 visa because, there are rounds for
1) 489 family sponsoreship - it is like 5-10visas per round 
2)489 nominated by a State or Territory - it was about 130 in april.

Is 489 has different pools for family and State?

Cheers,


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

jesiu said:


> Hi guys,
> I can claim 55+5 points for 190 and I'm wondering if nomination depends only on ponts or maybe also on accupation or if person is in or out Australia?
> 
> It is also not clear for me about 489 visa because, there are rounds for
> ...


Answer to your 190 nomination is it depends. It depends on the state, occupation as well as points. 
For 489 FS and SS are different. 489FS is totally based on points just like 189 but the occupation for 489 FS must be on SOL list while 489 SS depends on state, occupation and points like 190 and occupation can be on csol as well but must be in state list.


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> Answer to your 190 nomination is it depends. It depends on the state, occupation as well as points.
> For 489 FS and SS are different. 489FS is totally based on points just like 189 but the occupation for 489 FS must be on SOL list while 489 SS depends on state, occupation and points like 190 and occupation can be on csol as well but must be in state list.


Thank You, I looking into NSW.


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

I have a question about relation between Csol and state sponsorshipe list. State sponsoreshipe list is just narrow Csol list?
Can my occupation be on state list but not be on Csol list, because from 1 July 2016 my occupation won't be on Csol list.
Does it means it cannot be on state list for 190 visa?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

jesiu said:


> I have a question about relation between Csol and state sponsorshipe list. State sponsoreshipe list is just narrow Csol list?
> Can my occupation be on state list but not be on Csol list, because from 1 July 2016 my occupation won't be on Csol list.
> Does it means it cannot be on state list for 190 visa?


All occupations of SOL list by definition are in CSOL list. It will be like this only after 1st July.


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

In new Csol and Sol list this one from 1 July 2016 my ocupation is on Sol list but not on Csol list. I'm worring because I won't get invitation before 1 July.


----------



## supernova123 (Apr 5, 2016)

jesiu said:


> I have a question about relation between Csol and state sponsorshipe list. State sponsoreshipe list is just narrow Csol list?
> Can my occupation be on state list but not be on Csol list, because from 1 July 2016 my occupation won't be on Csol list.
> Does it means it cannot be on state list for 190 visa?


Where have you seen that your occupation will not be on csol list ? Any official link you have found ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Guys, 
Has anyone done medicals from Mumbai? Please ping me as I need some information related to it.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Does NSW send invitations on Friday or it can be any day of week? Which day invitations are normally sent?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> Does NSW send invitations on Friday or it can be any day of week? Which day invitations are normally sent?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Invitations are usually sent on Friday


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

jesiu said:


> In new Csol and Sol list this one from 1 July 2016 my ocupation is on Sol list but not on Csol list. I'm worring because I won't get invitation before 1 July.


It is declared on sol list then 100% it will be on csol too. This is general rule of immi.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Any news today? 

Regards


----------



## ankur_1900 (May 2, 2014)

Sf80 said:


> Any news today?
> 
> Regards


Got my ITA today..


----------



## caldezam (Jul 4, 2009)

ankur_1900 said:


> Got my ITA today..


Congrats Ankur and good luck with the next steps.. by the way, when was your EOI date? 2015?


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

ankur_1900 said:


> Got my ITA today..


Congrats Ankur 

Can you share your timeline please?


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

ankur_1900 said:


> Got my ITA today..


Nice..Congratulations


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

ankur_1900 said:


> Got my ITA today..


Congrats Ankur!!
Please share you points break down and occupation!


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

Guys,

Can you please let me know how many years of experience will ACS deduct for a person BTech in IT from India and is looking for 261312 developer programmer role. Will it be 2 years or 4 years, I'm confused.


----------



## ankur_1900 (May 2, 2014)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Congrats Ankur
> 
> Can you share your timeline please?


Thank you all. Below are my timelines

Occupation. 261111
IELTS - 7
Age - 30 pts
Work Exp - 6 years - 5 pts
Eoi - 14 Oct 2015
NSW Invite - 7 Apr 2016
NSW Approval - 23 May 2016


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ankur_1900 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Any news today?
> ...


Congrats. And good luck for further.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*189 chances for 60 pointers*

Usually how much time is allowed to accept the 189 invitation? Since most of the 60 pointers unless who has 0 pts for english got invitations from NSW, Is there chance for others who didn't get any invitation yet (either from NSW or 189) with n60 points.. ?


please add comments..


----------



## rakun11 (May 5, 2016)

*received NSW EOI Approval*

Hi People ... received ITA for NSW today. lane: :second:

Regards.

-----------------------------------------
TIMELINE
********
JULY 2014 :ACS Submitted - Software Eng-261313
AUG 2014 :ACS Approved 
FEB 2016 TE : 10 points 
FEB 16th 2016 :EOI Submitted : 189 (Points :60)
MAR 3rd 2016 :EOI Submitted : NSW (points :60+5)
MAR 3rd 2016 :EOI Submitted : Vic (points :60+5)
MAY 1st 2016 :Vic Acknowledgment
APRIL 15th 2016 :NSW Invitataioin 
APRIL 18th 2016 :NSW EOI Submitted + FEES
NSW ITA : 23rd May 2016
**********


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

rakun11 said:


> Hi People ... received ITA for NSW today. lane: :second:
> 
> Regards.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!
Today seems to be approval day!!


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

rakun11 said:


> Hi People ... received ITA for NSW today. lane: :second:
> 
> Regards.
> 
> ...


Congratulations bro


----------



## Owami (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow congrats to those who have received ITA, it seems like this coming Friday (27/05/2016) we will be getting nominations **fingers always crossed for accountants**


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi 

Any Invitations for NSW issued today. Or this month will be without any invitations

Congrats to those who got invitations and ITA
Regards
Ridhi


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

ankur_1900 said:


> Thank you all. Below are my timelines
> 
> Occupation. 261111
> IELTS - 7
> ...


Thank you for your quick reply Ankur  One last question though: When did you apply for NSW State Nomination Application (including paying the AUD $300 fee)?


----------



## zgln (May 23, 2016)

Hi, anyone can help me predict that when I can get the NSW invitation? (or if it's possible to get?)
EOI MAY 16, 2016
POINT: 55+5
Occupation: 261313

Thanks a lot.


----------



## petite (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi,

Has anyone received NSW invite (190) in internal auditor category(221214)

I have submitted EOI on 25 Mar 2016 with 60+5. What are my chances to get the invite? 


Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to everyone who got ITA!


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

zgln said:


> Hi, anyone can help me predict that when I can get the NSW invitation? (or if it's possible to get?)
> EOI MAY 16, 2016
> POINT: 55+5
> Occupation: 261313
> ...


for 2613 with only 55 points, it is very unlikely that you will get NSW's invitation, even if your point breakdown have 10 points for English ability (ielts7 or PTE65 etc.) I think you should try to add at least 5 points more. 
Somehow the actual point required for NSW is 189-5 points, eg accountant with 65 +5 (189 need 70) may get nsw invitation but not 60+5.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Thanks a lot for your inputs, I got my ITA today from NSW.


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 9, 2016)

So today is ITA day... Congrats all.


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Guys, Got 190 invitation today. Senior members please guide how to move forward with application now?


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your inputs, I got my ITA today from NSW.




Congrats, Abhishu. Seems like NSW is expediting approval prcess. This raises hope for some invitations on this friday.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your inputs, I got my ITA today from NSW.


Congrats buddy


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

A-A said:


> Hi Guys, Got 190 invitation today. Senior members please guide how to move forward with application now?


Congratulations  Can you please tell me one thing: When did you apply for NSW State Nomination Application (including paying the AUD $300 fee)?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your inputs, I got my ITA today from NSW.


Now Welcome to visa waiting game.


----------



## zgln (May 23, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> for 2613 with only 55 points, it is very unlikely that you will get NSW's invitation, even if your point breakdown have 10 points for English ability (ielts7 or PTE65 etc.) I think you should try to add at least 5 points more.
> Somehow the actual point required for NSW is 189-5 points, eg accountant with 65 +5 (189 need 70) may get nsw invitation but not 60+5.


Thanks for your quick reply. It's chilled me :-(


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

A-A said:


> Hi Guys, Got 190 invitation today. Senior members please guide how to move forward with application now?


Congratulations for entering the visa waiting game. Now click the button and start filling out the online form.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

zgln said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. It's chilled me :-(


I would also say it is near impossible. I had 60 + 5 points and I was invited back in April 15, which took me about 91 days. My IELTS score was each 7.0.


----------



## petite (Dec 29, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who received the ITA today.. This is giving some ray of hope.

Did any internal auditors receive the good news?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

ankur_1900 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Any news today?
> ...


Congratulations for receiving nomination.... Best of luck for rest of the process...


----------



## munawar136 (Jun 15, 2015)

Dear All,

I have some questions that i need to clarify before proceed further.

1 - Is the NSW State Sponsorship is still available for the year 2015-16 as this is the almost end of this session?

2 - What are the chances for SS as I have 55 (Analyst Programmer) points without SS?
Age 30
Education 15
Experience 10
IELTS 0 (PTE-A 50 plus in each section)
3 - If I got the SS from NSW then after approval of SS will it be automatically invited to lodge visa are also wait for the invitation?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Friends could you please update the tracker it will only take a minute and help others immensely

Thanks


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 9, 2016)

Quick Query; when dates are supposed to be freeze? once you get invitation, after applying nomination or after receiving ITA?


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

Seem like NSW is sending ITA today to systems analysts who got invitation on 15 or 7th April.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Ankur also got it he is ICT BA last year eoi...


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Any news from consultant?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Ankur also got it he is ICT BA last year eoi...


And what about you bro. Did u get ITA? Ask your agent or check the inbox including spam folders.
Good luck.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Ankur also got it he is ICT BA last year eoi...
> ...


Nothing till now  hopefully soon.... 

I guess now they will try to clear the backlog and after that start inviting again... I guess only 10-11 remaining from 261111 and 261112 who are in immitracker with an invite in April ....


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

If unlockrobin and lily Mehta can confirm they got it thn 2015 is all cleared for ict BA on immitracker with April invites  God I have nothing better to do then play with excel right now


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Any 55 pointers got invitation today ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 9, 2016)

Any 261313 ITA today?


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

hi is there nominations send from NSW after april 14th please guys let me know if you have any information ... I applied EOI on April 16 with 60+5 points is there any scope to get the nomination by the end of June. Thank you.
__________________


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

rajeevjaiiswal said:


> Any 261313 ITA today?


Till now no update from 261313 guys , i am also waiting for the same


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

naushadqamar said:


> Till now no update from 261313 guys , i am also waiting for the same


Even I don't have a update yet on the approval


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

Eagle471 said:


> naushadqamar said:
> 
> 
> > Till now no update from 261313 guys , i am also waiting for the same
> ...


Me waiting for 261311
Invitation 15 april 2016
Applied 16 april 2016
Nomination. ......... waiting


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

SSOF said:


> Its been exactly 1 year since 55 pointers got invited in 2613. Day by day, the number of people with the same 55 points and proficient english is increasing which makes it impossible for NSW to prioritize them to send invitations. Thats why I dont think 55 pointers will get invitation in this system. Probably NSW will have to change their criteria system in future.


*<SNIP>* *- Personal comments removed. kaju/moderator*
Sol and csol list now come up.

The review of the SOL has not impacted the composition of the Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL).* Occupations currently listed on the CSOL will continue to be listed from 1 July 2016.* For more information on the CSOL see*Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL).

For further information on the review of the 2016-17 SOL*see*Review of the Skilled Occupations List (SOL).

Information on the occupation ceiling levels for the 2016-17 SOL will be available on theSkillSelect*page from early June.

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL
Open the link. Cheers. And check it out.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Good new for every one. The sol and csol list os on skill select now.
Go through.

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL
And yes i was right. 
The occupation is on sol is yes on CSOL too. That is the rule.
Cheers.and feel free.


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

Moneyjheeta said:


> Me waiting for 261311
> Invitation 15 april 2016
> Applied 16 april 2016
> Nomination. ......... waiting


same here... got invitation on 15th April, applied on 22nd April.. still waiting..


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Dear all

Thank you for all the support I got my nomination from nsw today


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Thank you for all the support I got my nomination from nsw today


I told u that u will get on monday only. Cheers and congrats.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Thank you for all the support I got my nomination from nsw today


Congratulations .

May i know your jobcode and timelines


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Eagle471 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear all
> ...



Job code 261111 points 60+5
EOI: 20/03/2016
ITA: 07/04/2016
Paid fee: 10/04/2016
Nominated: 23/05/2016


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear all
> ...


Yup thanks for the help and encouragement

Highly appreciated


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Job code 261111 points 60+5
> EOI: 20/03/2016
> ITA: 07/04/2016
> Paid fee: 10/04/2016
> Nominated: 23/05/2016


Thanks for sharing the details.

Looks like there are no approval emails for 2613XX code for today.

The wait continues........


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Eagle471 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Job code 261111 points 60+5
> ...


You will get it I know this wait seems so endless but we will all get there


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> You will get it I know this wait seems so endless but we will all get there


Thanks for cheering up dude. All the best with your Visa process


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Job code 261111 points 60+5
> EOI: 20/03/2016
> ITA: 07/04/2016
> Paid fee: 10/04/2016
> Nominated: 23/05/2016


Congrats Bro  and best of luck for visa lodge


----------



## Bilawal009 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi
Any accountant got invited??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

SSOF said:


> Professor;
> What do you say about the nominations in the month of May? I remember you said only 1% has left, but now I see a bunch of nominations


SSOF
Lets just be happy for all those who got nominated! Cheers!


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi All,

Lodged my Visa on 21st May'16, Done with my medicals and PCC

ICT BA - 261111 
27/04/2016 :EOI Submitted : 189 (Points :60)
17/09/2016 :EOI Submitted : NSW (points :60+5)
15/04/2016 :NSW Invitataioin 
19/04/2016: Submited $300 Fees to NSW
17/05/2016 IBP Invitation
20/05/2016: PCC Done
21/05/2016: Visa Lodged
21/05/2016: Medicals done
????: Golden Grant


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Withdrawn my NSW EOI and lodged 189 as I received extra 10 points through PTE A . Now I have 65 points. Age - 30, Degree- 15, PTE - 20 (R86/L87/S88/W90). Hope my place will be captured by somebody else. I am ready to wait till July for 189 instead of 190. Hope everything goes well. 
All the best to all


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pradyush said:


> Withdrawn my NSW EOI and lodged 189 as I received extra 10 points through PTE A . Now I have 65 points. Age - 30, Degree- 15, PTE - 20 (R86/L87/S88/W90). Hope my place will be captured by somebody else. I am ready to wait for July to 189 instead of 190. Hope everything goes we. All the best to all


Greate news pradyush. I am happy for you bro. Have a good one. And all the best for next round invite. 
Cheers


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Greate news pradyush. I am happy for you bro. Have a good one. And all the best for next round invite.
> Cheers


Thank you so much DJ. You have always helped and shown different ways to me, including advising to increase my points. Hope you get ur invite soon too  Wish you all the best. Cheers


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

pradyush said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Greate news pradyush. I am happy for you bro. Have a good one. And all the best for next round invite.
> ...


I am waiting for invite and also for my spouse's degree assessment too. Hope i will get just in this week or next.


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi .. I was just going through another thread and there was a mentioned that few people have been asked for 2nd VAC Payment, wanted to know what this is all about and how much would be amount. I have 4 dependents on me in my application, my Wife and 3 kids all below 18 Years.
I have also uploaded English Medium study proof in application. Can CO still ask for 2nd VAC. Is it advisable to ask my wife also to sit for a PTE exam. Please help


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi .. I was just going through another thread and there was a mentioned that few people have been asked for 2nd VAC Payment, wanted to know what this is all about and how much would be amount. I have 4 dependents on me in my application, my Wife and 3 kids all below 18 Years.
> I have also uploaded English Medium study proof in application. Can CO still ask for 2nd VAC. Is it advisable to ask my wife also to sit for a PTE exam. Please help


If your spouse is unable to give functional english prooph then there is an option of vac. The 2nd installament as a non english speakers for second applicant. I mean for your spouse. And she doesn't need to give pte too. If she is english speaker then eighter send collage doccument or give pte after wards.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Thank you for all the support I got my nomination from nsw today


Many congratulations Sf80. All the best for future process. 

AJ


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

AJAUS said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear all
> ...


Thanks AJ


----------



## re_rahul (May 23, 2016)

i applied my EOI on 21.06.15
with 55 +5 points
mechanical engineer
experience -12 years
IELTS - 6.5 (0 points)
age -34
waiting from last one year .Can any one suggest for possibility


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

re_rahul said:


> i applied my EOI on 21.06.15
> with 55 +5 points
> mechanical engineer
> experience -12 years
> ...


Hi Rahul

I would suggest you to try and increase your chances by getting more points for English. That would give you better chance to be invited sooner. 

Thanks

AJ


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Many congrats SF80....all the best for your future......


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

cataliya said:


> Many congrats SF80....all the best for your future......


Many thanks cataliya


----------



## brunomcp (Apr 20, 2016)

Congrats All who received ITA and very welcome to the VISA waiting list!!!


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Congratulations  Can you please tell me one thing: When did you apply for NSW State Nomination Application (including paying the AUD $300 fee)?



I applied on April 16th.


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

good morning everyone
Just received mail from digital.services regarding "approval of nomination".
Thanks everyone for your support.

I have read in forum regarding two mails....which one is other mail...from skillselect?

261311
60+5
nsw 190
invitation 15-4-2016
applied 16-4-2016
nominated 24-5-2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Moneyjheeta said:


> good morning everyone Just received mail from digital.services regarding "approval of nomination". Thanks everyone for your support. I have read in forum regarding two mails....which one is other mail...from skillselect? 261311 60+5 nsw 190 invitation 15-4-2016 applied 16-4-2016 nominated 24-5-2016


Congrats!!


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Who else is awaiting aaproval of nomination still in this forum ?

Yeaterday, there was a flurry of approvals. Today too, Good Start.

Let's hope NSW is doing this to prepare to send new set of Invites as they did in april first half.

fingers crossed !!!!


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> cataliya said:
> 
> 
> > Many congrats SF80....all the best for your future......
> ...



good morning everyone Just received mail from digital.services regarding "approval of nomination".
Thanks everyone for your support. I have read in forum regarding two mails....which one is other mail...from DIBP? 

Plz guide

261311 60+5 nsw 190 invitation 15-4-2016 applied 16-4-2016 nominated 24-5-2016


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Great!. Can share the list of documents you uploaded.


----------



## RRKJAUS (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Would just like to share that I just got a nomination approval today from NSW. Thanks for all the help guys. ☺

*happy feet*

Developer Programmer
NSW Invitation - April 15, 2016
NSW Fees - April 16, 2016
NSW Approval - May 24, 2016


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

*Nsw nomination approved*



brunomcp said:


> Congrats All who received ITA and very welcome to the VISA waiting list!!!



HI
me too received invitation today from nsw....just want to confirm about mails...do we receive two mails....?????


----------



## RRKJAUS (Mar 31, 2016)

Moneyjheeta said:


> HI
> me too received invitation today from nsw....just want to confirm about mails...do we receive two mails....?????


Hi,

Yes, I think you should receive two emails. One from NSW and the other one from SkillSelect.

Congrats! ☺


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

RRKJAUS said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> > HI
> ...



Hi
Thanks 

I have received two mails...but most of the guys in forum talk about one mail from DIBP also??

Regards 
Gurminder Singh


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RRKJAUS said:


> Hello Everyone, Would just like to share that I just got a nomination approval today from NSW. Thanks for all the help guys. ☺ *happy feet* Developer Programmer NSW Invitation - April 15, 2016 NSW Fees - April 16, 2016 NSW Approval - May 24, 2016


Congratulations!!!


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone!!!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RRKJAUS (Mar 31, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you, Andrey! 😊


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

All expat member who got nomination approval many many congrats. Good luck.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

This is my humble request that all people who have received ITA upto date please update the onformation at myimmigrationtracker.com it just takes only 2 seconds and it will help others.


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

djdoller said:


> All expat member who got nomination approval many many congrats. Good luck.



Hi djdoller
I have received nomination approval today

I have received two mails...one from nsw and one from SkillSelect ...but most of the guys in forum talk about one mail from DIBP also?? 
Regards 
Gurminder Singh


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Happy to hear this week started with some activity of NSW nominations. 
Really, hope the week ends with invitations also. Waiting with 65+5 for 2613 since beginning of May.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Congratulations To all who have received approval email.

I am still waiting for my approval


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

brother everyone get two emails. One for nomination approval and another one for invitation from DIBP. 



Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi djdoller
> I have received nomination approval today
> 
> I have received two mails...one from nsw and one from SkillSelect ...but most of the guys in forum talk about one mail from DIBP also??
> ...


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

You will get it on 25th May for 189 itself


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Moneyjheeta said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > All expat member who got nomination approval many many congrats. Good luck.
> ...


Nop. Its already there. If you already got invitation earlier then after you will get 2 different mail from nsw and skillselect to apply for nsw visa. Qhats the title of your email? Tell me that i can help you better. One more thing to keep in mind. Dont try the link more than 2 times. It makes mess and might be unable to open it again.
Cheers


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Moneyjheeta said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > All expat member who got nomination approval many many congrats. Good luck.
> ...


Skill select email is it self DIBP mail. Dipartment of immigration and borderprotection means immigration of aussie. You can use it for further visa application.


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

i applied as external auditor with 55 plus 5 points for nsw 190.in june 15.no invite yet. now im planning to go for 489 for regional skilled visaa. ielts score is 7 each. as soon as i update my eoi and also apply for this one , besides the 190 visa, my points for 489 regional skilled visa turn 65. i have selected nsw.

.is 489 a good option?any chances of being invited sooner???


----------



## zgln (May 23, 2016)

Hi, I'd like to know if my wife's occupation is software tester(261314 in CSOL), could she add the partner points to me for NSW 190 (assume ielts passed)? In my understanding, this occupation cannot add points for 189, right?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

zgln said:


> Hi, I'd like to know if my wife's occupation is software tester(261314 in CSOL), could she add the partner points to me for NSW 190 (assume ielts passed)? In my understanding, this occupation cannot add points for 189, right?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Yes if she has ielts 6 and positive skill assessment, you can have 5 more points for 190 application but not 189


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...


Hi
Thanks for reply
One mail is titled NSW SKILLED NOMINATION...APPLICATION APPROVED
Second is from skill select...You have received an invitation

And which link you are talking about??
After going to apply visa link...i can generate ID for medical and upload documents...or have to pay fees first? ?


----------



## babbar_manish (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I have received nomination approval from NSW today.
ICT BA 261111 (60+5) 
Date invitation received: 13-April-16
Nomination received: 24-May-16

Many thanks to all group members.
Especially Amit, djdoddler 

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

Got Approval from NSW


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

babbar_manish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received nomination approval from NSW today.
> ICT BA 261111 (60+5)
> ...


 hi when was you lodged eoi could please let me know your time frames because I am also looking for nomination from NSW ..rest you can find in my signature. Thank you.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

*Received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect*

Good day, guys.

Just sharing a bit of good news. My wife's application for NSW nomination got approved today 

Good luck to everyone waiting for their results, and to everyone who's waiting for an invitation


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Good day, guys.
> 
> Just sharing a bit of good news. My wife's application for NSW nomination got approved today
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their results, and to everyone who's waiting for an invitation


Congaraaaatssss.....


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Congrats all those who have got approval!!!
Seems like everyone has got the approval who were waiting.... Or is there anyone who is still waiting?


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

i applied as external auditor with 55 plus 5 points for nsw 190.in june 15.no invite yet. now im planning to go for 489 for regional skilled visaa. ielts score is 7 each. as soon as i update my eoi and also apply for this one , besides the 190 visa, my points for 489 regional skilled visa turn 65. i have selected nsw.

.is 489 a good option?any chances of being invited sooner???

pl reply


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Moneyjheeta said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Moneyjheeta said:
> ...


Yes thats the one. It means you got both mail. One for approval and other fir visa invitation from dibp. Yes once paid the fees you will need to further attach the doccuments. No need to wait for case officor , just prepare medical and other doccuments ready. Good luck.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

babbar_manish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received nomination approval from NSW today.
> ICT BA 261111 (60+5)
> ...


Congrats mate. Good luck.


----------



## petite (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi..
I could see many who have applied for EOI in April have received the invite. I submitted my EOI in March and I still have not received the invite.

Can anyone please let me know what are the chances of getting my invite or when is it possible to get one?

Many Thanks


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

Rehan77 said:


> Congrats all those who have got approval!!!
> Seems like everyone has got the approval who were waiting.... Or is there anyone who is still waiting?


Yeah still waiting..

Congratulations everyone who got their approvals! 
Does the skill select status change upon receiving approval on ur nomination?


----------



## ankur_1900 (May 2, 2014)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Thank you for your quick reply Ankur  One last question though: When did you apply for NSW State Nomination Application (including paying the AUD $300 fee)?


That was on 10th April.


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

naushadqamar said:


> Got Approval from NSW


Congrats .... finally 261313 ppl getting approval email ... finger crossed .. i'll also get ..


----------



## ankur_1900 (May 2, 2014)

djdoller said:


> Congrats. And good luck for further.


Thanks djdoller

Guys please advise if you have any idea. 

I need to get PCC from singapore. They need a letter from concerned authority requesting for cert. of clearance. I dont have any CO assigned yet. Is there any way to get this letter?

Or

I need to wait till CO is assigned?


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Congrats all those who have got approval!!!
> Seems like everyone has got the approval who were waiting.... Or is there anyone who is still waiting?


I am still waiting ...


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Yes. You need letter. Alternatively you can show visa payment receipt to spf.


----------



## ankur_1900 (May 2, 2014)

aussiebear said:


> Yes. You need letter. Alternatively you can show visa payment receipt to spf.


Thanks..will check with them if they need anything else..


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...



Means i have to pay fees firstly...then only i can upload documents and get medical ID....and 60 days time starts with getting invitation or by clicking and accepting apply visa tab.


----------



## zgln (May 23, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> Yes if she has ielts 6 and positive skill assessment, you can have 5 more points for 190 application but not 189


But I didn't find the 261314 in NSW SOL (please refer to the offical NSW SOL, I cannot post the link so far). Do you have any case like this?

It's really confuse on the description of "Partner had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation"


----------



## darshanoza (Jul 22, 2015)

Singh_lucky said:


> I am still waiting ...


Me too.

ANZSCO 261112 - System analyst
NSW nomination invite received on 15 apr.
NSW nomination applied on 18 apr.
NSW nomination approval still awaiting.
Skillselect ITA still awaiting.


Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

zgln said:


> Hi, I'd like to know if my wife's occupation is software tester(261314 in CSOL), could she add the partner points to me for NSW 190 (assume ielts passed)? In my understanding, this occupation cannot add points for 189, right?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Since your (primary applicant) occupation is in SOL and wife's occupation is in CSOL I'm afraid you won't be eligible for 5 points against partner skills. However on the other way if she is the primary applicant then she can have 5 points extra if you apply as her dependant. I was in this situation and had this confusion for long time and got clarified through my agent. You may also check with senior members.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Moneyjheeta said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Moneyjheeta said:
> ...


Yes right. If you create login id then pay fees and then you can upload the docs too. Its too easy.


----------



## zgln (May 23, 2016)

Newrulez said:


> Since your (primary applicant) occupation is in SOL and wife's occupation is in CSOL I'm afraid you won't be eligible for 5 points against partner skills. However on the other way if she is the primary applicant then she can have 5 points extra if you apply as her dependant. I was in this situation and had this confusion for long time and got clarified through my agent. You may also check with senior members.


But my occupation is also in the CSOL. Does it mean we are in the same list?
The uncertain thing is that NSW nominated list only contains my occupation, her occupation is not included. I'm not sure if it still possible for 190


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

babbar_manish said:


> Hi All, I have received nomination approval from NSW today. ICT BA 261111 (60+5) Date invitation received: 13-April-16 Nomination received: 24-May-16 Many thanks to all group members. Especially Amit, djdoddler Thanks, Manish


Congratulations... )))


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...


One more thing i was in process of applying student visa...received offer letter..primary applicant wife...so if i apply student visa...and then can i apply PR after study visa on reaching there....coz i think PR takes 1-4 months..


----------



## Ananths007 (Apr 11, 2016)

*Got the nomination Approval*

Hi Guys,
Got my nomination approval today.Thanks a lot to all of you as it stands a refernce guide to many of us..Thanks a lot guys!!and best of luck to others who are waiting..

--------------------------------------------------
Regards,
Ananth


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

zgln said:


> But my occupation is also in the CSOL. Does it mean we are in the same list?
> The uncertain thing is that NSW nominated list only contains my occupation, her occupation is not included. I'm not sure if it still possible for 190


Hi Zgln, 

Partner occupation doesn't need to be on the state nominated occupation list but should be on the same SOL/CSOL. 

Thanks


----------



## zgln (May 23, 2016)

Newrulez said:


> Hi Zgln,
> 
> Partner occupation doesn't need to be on the state nominated occupation list but should be on the same SOL/CSOL.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, now, I believe so. I think I have a new opportunity. Thanks a lot.


----------



## aanwerus (May 10, 2016)

Hi all,
Any one got nomination for Engineering Technologist?
I have submitted my EOI on 30th March with 55+5 points.
Please update


----------



## babbar_manish (Nov 29, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congratulations... )))


Thanks andreyx108b !


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

djdoller said:


> Yes right. If you create login id then pay fees and then you can upload the docs too. Its too easy.


Congrats to all who received NSW approvals!!

Hi Gurminder,

No need to pay the fees for generating HAP ID (Medical ID). Please follow the below process.

1. Click on the link from skillselect email and create an immi account.
2. Fill up the VISA application in immi account and submit it (please note that till this stage you will not be asked to submit any document)
3. Parallelly, you can also create an application for medicals and generate HAP IDs for all the applicants. *No need to first make the payment till this stage.* 
4. Once you submit your VISA application, you will be taken to the payment screen where you can make the VISA payment.
5. *After you make the payment only you will be able to submit your supporting documents.*
6. You will get payment receipt and VISA lodged acknowledgement from skill select after making the payment and your application status will become "Application received".
7. At this stage you are done with your VISA lodging.

Hope this helps. 

Cheers,
Gowtham B


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

All,

A quick question; 
I have more than 10 years of experience , ACS has accepted my experience from Mar 2008 and I moved to Australia ( 457 Visa ) on 15th May 2015
Can i claim 15 points for more than 8 years of total experience and 5 points for Australia experience ?
Or it would be 10 points for overseas experience ( India) and 5 points for Australia Experience?


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Yes right. If you create login id then pay fees and then you can upload the docs too. Its too easy.
> ...


Thanks for details..really appreciate....


----------



## bridge93 (Mar 22, 2016)

If so many people are getting approval this month. Does that mean the number of invites left are going to be much less. Because the figure (3274) on DIBP website only includes nominations given out till end of April, meaning it could be much less.


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

2015yash said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can you please let me know how many years of experience will ACS deduct for a person BTech in IT from India and is looking for 261312 developer programmer role. Will it be 2 years or 4 years, I'm confused.


Friends, awaiting your replies on this. Please help.


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

2015yash said:


> Friends, awaiting your replies on this. Please help.


2 Years.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

bridge93 said:


> If so many people are getting approval this month. Does that mean the number of invites left are going to be much less. Because the figure (3274) on DIBP website only includes nominations given out till end of April, meaning it could be much less.


I had read somewhere that in 190 nsw invite thoes who already decided to send invite if incase there is no over claimed of points. 
Steiger invited on 15-5-2016
And nominated on 4-5-2016.
But still it was included in the april end month nomination list because after and before there were no invitation accured.
So people who got ITA on 4-5-16 befote update the skill select website it means all people who got invitation on 7th and 15th that all are 607. Not morethan that. So i am hoping that there are 726 places are atill left to get invite.
I am not 100% sure but i gave my 3 hours and old 8 months data to check the proper numbers of nomination and invitations.
Mostly it is exact number since last 8 months. So i just guess that with 726 invitation the last round of nsw still left.
Correct me if something up and down.


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

djdoller said:


> I had read somewhere that in 190 nsw invite thoes who already decided to send invite if incase there is no over claimed of points.
> Steiger invited on 15-5-2016
> And nominated on 4-5-2016.
> But still it was included in the april end month nomination list because after and before there were no invitation accured.
> ...


I have not got yet, I have applied for NSW for Analyst Programer on 14-01-2016 with 55+5 points, Any idea what is the criteria of invitation?


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

aanwerus said:


> Hi all,
> Any one got nomination for Engineering Technologist?
> I have submitted my EOI on 30th March with 55+5 points.
> Please update


Nothing yet. I have same points breakdown against engineering technologist and i have applied on 18th of March.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## munawar136 (Jun 15, 2015)

sachinm01 said:


> I have not got yet, I have applied for NSW for Analyst Programer on 14-01-2016 with 55+5 points, Any idea what is the criteria of invitation?


Dear sachinm01

I am on the same boat having the same breakup of points (55+5) like you, and waiting for the invitation.
I have submitted on 20-May-2016.


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

mansikhanna83 said:


> Congaraaaatssss.....


Thanks bro


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*EOI Points*



sachinm01 said:


> All,
> 
> A quick question;
> I have more than 10 years of experience , ACS has accepted my experience from Mar 2008 and I moved to Australia ( 457 Visa ) on 15th May 2015
> ...



Hi Sachin

It will be 10 Points for Overseas experience and 5 Points for 1 year Australia Experience

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

what are the chances to get invite?


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Nothing yet. I have same points breakdown against engineering technologist and i have applied on 18th of March.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


what are the chances to get invite?


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello expats ! since I just got my invite from SC 189 therefore withdrawing my application from SC 190. Hope someone else would benefit from it.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

salmangillani said:


> Hello expats ! since I just got my invite from SC 189 therefore withdrawing my application from SC 190. Hope someone else would benefit from it.


What were your points, occupation and other details?


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

sachinm01 said:


> what are the chances to get invite?


It just seems that we have to increase out pounts.

What are your complete point breakdown ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakh (May 10, 2016)

salmangillani said:


> Hello expats ! since I just got my invite from SC 189 therefore withdrawing my application from SC 190. Hope someone else would benefit from it.


Thank you. Congratulations for your invitation


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

salmangillani said:


> Hello expats ! since I just got my invite from SC 189 therefore withdrawing my application from SC 190. Hope someone else would benefit from it.


Congratulations Salman. This is a great gesture. 

Requesting everyone who get invited in the May 25 draw to withdraw their NSW 190 applications so that the larger pool for whom 190 is the only option can benefit in the next NSW invite. Thanks for your support. 

AJ


----------



## nani0506 (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes please,  as I am waiting for my ACS assessment result which is in stage 4 since 2 days. as soon as I get the result as positive, I'll apply for 190 subclass NSW -EOI and hope to get the invite with 5 points which counts to 60. Coz, I can claim only 55 points from age, study, and English proficiency. Moreover I have 3.10years of experience only...!


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

Question: If NSW decides to send invites on this Friday 00:00 hours 27th May. Will they consider all EOI's submitted even an hour before ? How does this work ?


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Congrats to all who received NSW approvals!!
> 
> Hi Gurminder,
> 
> ...


Hi 
Thanks for your reply

What about fees? You paid it thru credit card or forex card?

regards
Gurmindert singh


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Congrats to all who received NSW approvals!!
> 
> Hi Gurminder,
> 
> ...


Hi 
Thanks for your reply

What about fees? You paid it thru credit card or forex card?

regards
Gurminder singh


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

A big lot has been cleared in 189. My predict is going on track.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> A big lot has been cleared in 189. My predict is going on track.


So any hopes for 55 pointers now ? Whats your latest analysis ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > A big lot has been cleared in 189. My predict is going on track.
> ...


I can say on tomorrow after last date of invite in 189.


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> congrats to all who received nsw approvals!!
> 
> Hi gurminder,
> 
> ...



hi

i have filled my health declaration form...what about hap id? How to generate it?


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> What about fees? You paid it thru credit card or forex card?
> ...


I Paid it through ICICI travel card. As far as I know, it was the cheapest mode of payment. You can visit any ICICI bank and ask for the travel card by providing a copy of your passport and VISA invitation email and take the card. They might as you for the actual VISA and filght tickets. But, you can tell them that for now you will provide the VISA invitation email and once the VISA is granted, you will provide the copy of VISA and tickets.


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

Moneyjheeta said:


> hi
> 
> i have filled my health declaration form...what about hap id? How to generate it?


Submit the form and the system will generate the HAP ID for you. Fill separate forms for each of the applicants.


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...


But system asked for details of both....now should i submit one more form?


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

Congratulations to all fellow expats who received their nomination approvals!

I am still waiting for mine...


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...



Thanks 


IDs generated...will call panel to take appointment. 
I have to fill form 80 and 1221 for myself and wife....both forms for both of us..??


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Moneyjheeta said:


> Thanks
> 
> IDs generated...will call panel to take appointment.
> I have to fill form 80 and 1221 for myself and wife....both forms for both of us..??


Hi Moneyjheeta,

It is always better to fill the forms for both of you.
Otherwise CO may come back asking for the same.

Regards.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invites*

Hi All

Any invites went today for NSW. Or their is no possibility of invite in May.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

abhipunjabi said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks
> ...


Thanks abhipunjabi


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

A big lot has been cleared in 189. My predict is going on track by djdoller

answer is simply: It has been seen since Jan, Feb, March, April and Now May 189 is going neck to neck but tell me any one from (55+5) major list: ARE YOU GETTING INVITE OR NOT?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Baba_1980 said:


> *<SNIP>** kaju/moderator.*


I must admit that your statement is true. I do not want to discourage people but let us be realistic. But no insult mate


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Baba_1980 said:


> A big lot has been cleared in 189. My predict is going on track by djdoller
> 
> answer is simply: It has been seen since Jan, Feb, March, April and Now May 189 is going neck to neck but tell me any one from (55+5) major list: ARE YOU GETTING INVITE OR NOT?


For people belong to the three pro rata occupation groups, 55+5 will not get invitation, they must have at least 60+5 because they need 65/70 for 189, 
Nsw 190 is just adding 5 more points for applicants and the real required score is 189-5 points


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi,

What is waiting time for NSW (65+5) invite ?

EOI - 19th May
Points - 65+5
Occupation - Accountant General

When was the last invite issued for someone with 65 points w/o sponsorship?

Thanks
Syan


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

ELECTRICAL / ELECTRONICS / CIVIL/ MECHANICAL ENGINEERS with 55 points and proficient english... anyone from this categories have some suggestion about NSW invitation before next financial year...???
as all 60 pointer in 189 has been clear according to immitracker site.. 
is there any hopes??? for these high priority list occupations...


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

Any approval/Invite today ?


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

Just for stats.. Who are all dropping of from 189 race .. with 60 points....

please update...


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> Just for stats.. Who are all dropping of from 189 race .. with 60 points....
> 
> please update...


I am


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

Can some expert answer my question.

Question: If NSW decides to send invites on this Friday 00:00 hours 27th May. Will they consider all EOI's submitted even an hour before ? How does this work ?


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Guys,

I am about to lodge my 190 VISA. Please help for below items.
So far I have filled the form and its saying to submit the application-
1. When I will upload all the documents ( Do we have a single window to upload the documents or we can upload it in multiple times) ?

2. When I will get my HAP ID for medical ? Pls help for steps 

3. When I will complete my PCC (I have not started any thing for it) ?

4. Can I upload any document later after CO allocation .

5. Can I change any information after lodging the visa( like any mistyped word(hoping not to happen)

6. Form 80 and 1221 should be filled by PEN(when should I upload it)

7. Any other form do I need to submit. I read somewhere form 47A to submit for dependent


----------



## petite (Dec 29, 2015)

petite said:


> Hi..
> I could see many who have applied for EOI in April have received the invite. I submitted my EOI in March and I still have not received the invite.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know what are the chances of getting my invite or when is it possible to get one?
> ...


Hi 

Can anyone please reply

Thanks


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Few people who got 2 different invitation after 19th march 2016 to 8th april 2016 , with 65 points .please dont forget to withraw the eoi from 190 this is my humble request. Yesterday people are invite in 189 from 19th march to 8th april 2016. But thoes all 65 pointers already got nsw 190 on 7th and 15th april 2016. 
So please help to others for near future chance to get invite. 
Thanks.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Few people who got 2 different invitation after 19th march 2016 to 8th april 2016 , with 65 points .please dont forget to withraw the eoi from 190 this is my humble request. Yesterday people are invite in 189 from 19th march to 8th april 2016. But thoes all 65 pointers already got nsw 190 on 7th and 15th april 2016.
> So please help to others for near future chance to get invite.
> Thanks.



NSW did not start the new program for FY15 till August and continued to select candidates through July as well. As there are quite a few invitations still pending, I hope the same would come through in May or June.

13th July 2015 Update

NSW 190 Program 2015-16: NSW is continuing to select and invite candidates against the current NSW Skilled Occupation Lists. They aim to publish the 2015-16 list by the end of July 2015.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Few people who got 2 different invitation after 19th march 2016 to 8th april 2016 , with 65 points .please dont forget to withraw the eoi from 190 this is my humble request. Yesterday people are invite in 189 from 19th march to 8th april 2016. But thoes all 65 pointers already got nsw 190 on 7th and 15th april 2016.
> So please help to others for near future chance to get invite.
> Thanks.


people who got the nomination approval also can with draw the EOI (190)?


----------



## giddygoat15 (Sep 22, 2015)

Got NSW approval today.. 

EOI date: 10Sep2015 with 60 points
points updated to 65 on 29March2016
Invited: 07April2016
Applied for Nomination and paid fee: 21April2016
Received Nomination Approval: 25May2016


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Few people who got 2 different invitation after 19th march 2016 to 8th april 2016 , with 65 points .please dont forget to withraw the eoi from 190 this is my humble request. Yesterday people are invite in 189 from 19th march to 8th april 2016. But thoes all 65 pointers already got nsw 190 on 7th and 15th april 2016.
> ...


If one have choice of 189 and / or 190 then yes he can go for 189 even he got it after 190. Just one condition need to check if he didn't apply for visa already. Once applied for visa then other eoi automatically remove by system.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

djdoller said:


> If one have choice of 189 and / or 190 then yes he can go for 189 even he got it after 190. Just one condition need to check if he didn't apply for visa already. Once applied for visa then other eoi automatically remove by system.


Oh.. Got you.. I think, The specified date range Invited people may already have lodge theirs.. eg.. Stiiger..


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

AJAUS said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Few people who got 2 different invitation after 19th march 2016 to 8th april 2016 , with 65 points .please dont forget to withraw the eoi from 190 this is my humble request. Yesterday people are invite in 189 from 19th march to 8th april 2016. But thoes all 65 pointers already got nsw 190 on 7th and 15th april 2016.
> ...


It was happened because the system was introduced in february 2015 and was supposed to finished in july. So at that time a lot of 55 pointers were invited in just april to may 1.5 months time. Still there were no more people waiting for 190. And at that time the 60 pointers were just invited in few days because very less people were with 65 and most of them were with 6 bands in english. But after october 2015 the scenerio just changed up to today. According to the other forum there were many 65 pointers this year seen rather than ever before. And so most 60 pointers after the month of august 2015 to 15th april 2016 had to accept 190 without any doubt. 
Although there are many IT guys are appling for 189 , 190 and 489 most of them are getting invited because nsw declared the state of ICT BUSINESS HUB FROM 2008 TO 202. DURING THIS period there were nany IT people got higher paid job in nsw, act, san waand vic states. And in 2012 there were a big issue accured in aussies about local people's job criseas. So since then govt had introduced a new regional state sponsor system by local area authority and started to developed the regional areas rather than just doing agriculture activities.
Now nsw have 7 different area wher a lot number of people are turning as 489 TR visa.
So there is not one factor related to this all happened but a lot of annalysis working behind it.
Hope this will make you understand better.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > If one have choice of 189 and / or 190 then yes he can go for 189 even he got it after 190. Just one condition need to check if he didn't apply for visa already. Once applied for visa then other eoi automatically remove by system.
> ...


Steiger got 190 with 60 points and thete is no chance for 189 this year because there are few more 65 pointers are waiting for 189. But now nsw do not have many people to get invite in 190 because 65 pointets are cleared up to 8th april 2016. Where 60 pointers are cleared up to 15th april 2016 with 7 in eng. And during 19th march to 8th april 2016 the people got invited dual invitation with 65 points they all will withdraw 190 now. So few more places are there in 190.
Now most 65 pointers will definately wait for 189 because its just matter of time to get invite in 189 with 65 points. For eg. Pradyush. He was on 55 but after getting 8 in eng he withdraw 190 and waiting for 189 now. 
This will impect on reduction in 190 too. So good chance in near future. I will not say any date because few people dont like predict about dates. But this is not 1 otlr 2 week analysis its about last 1 year.
Cheers.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I have got my approval from NSW today.

Thanks


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

giddygoat15 said:


> Got NSW approval today..
> 
> EOI date: 10Sep2015 with 60 points
> points updated to 65 on 29March2016
> ...


One quick question. After updated the points do you get 189 with 65 points yesterday?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have got my approval from NSW today.
> 
> Thanks


Good on u champ. I told you mot after this week. All the best.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Congrats Eagle471

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

petite said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone please reply
> 
> Thanks


Don't worry I did not get invite even when my EOI effect date is April's first week.

I hope we get it soon.


----------



## giddygoat15 (Sep 22, 2015)

I applied only for 190 as I have only 55 points wo SS and not eligible for 189. Later when my points got updated within no time I received Invitation for 190. So didn't apply for 189. Now got nomination approval from NSW for 190


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

giddygoat15 said:


> I applied only for 190 as I have only 55 points wo SS and not eligible for 189. Later when my points got updated within no time I received Invitation for 190. So didn't apply for 189. Now got nomination approval from NSW for 190


Oh i see. Thanks for information.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

giddygoat15 said:


> I applied only for 190 as I have only 55 points wo SS and not eligible for 189. Later when my points got updated within no time I received Invitation for 190. So didn't apply for 189. Now got nomination approval from NSW for 190


Were your points got updated to 60 + 5 SS ? 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## babbar_manish (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi Experts,

Please suggest how to make payment to DIBP.
I don't have a credit card with that much limit.

Can I do the transaction via Debit card ?

Please guide.

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## 2015yash (Oct 29, 2015)

babbar_manish said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please suggest how to make payment to DIBP.
> I don't have a credit card with that much limit.
> ...


I don't think you will be able to use your debit card. One way that I know is to credit your card account with the amount that you need to pay. Lets say you have to pay 2L as the fees and your card limit is 1L. Have a +ve balance in your card of 2L then you may do the transaction. You may confirm the same with your bank.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

djdoller said:


> I had read somewhere that in 190 nsw invite thoes who already decided to send invite if incase there is no over claimed of points.
> Steiger invited on 15-5-2016
> And nominated on 4-5-2016.
> But still it was included in the april end month nomination list because after and before there were no invitation accured.
> ...


Hi Djdoller,

It appears that you have good knowledge of the current status.

Can you help me in a basic query.

What is the deadline to file EOI, for the possible NSW invitation round on 00:00 hours, 27th May. Can we update our EOI say 6-7 hours before the invite ?

I have 65+5 points, and may get acs results tomorrow and will make 70+5 points after that.

My current EOI was submitted on 21st may. Can I update my EOI just in case I get my update ACS results tomorrow morning.


----------



## petite (Dec 29, 2015)

BAT7722 said:


> Don't worry I did not get invite even when my EOI effect date is April's first week.
> 
> I hope we get it soon.


Thanks for your reply.

Hope we receive it soon. 

Rgds


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Given this week activities, shall we hope of invitations this Friday?


----------



## babbar_manish (Nov 29, 2015)

2015yash said:


> I don't think you will be able to use your debit card. One way that I know is to credit your card account with the amount that you need to pay. Lets say you have to pay 2L as the fees and your card limit is 1L. Have a +ve balance in your card of 2L then you may do the transaction. You may confirm the same with your bank.


Thanks Yash !


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

goauzzie said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > I had read somewhere that in 190 nsw invite thoes who already decided to send invite if incase there is no over claimed of points.
> ...


Atleast more than 24 hours. I mean one day before is not enough. Atleast about 2 days as on dates. The guy who applied on 14th april didnt get invite on 15th april. Last nsw round.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> Given this week activities, shall we hope of invitations this Friday?


Djdoller, any thought?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Given this week activities, shall we hope of invitations this Friday?
> ...


Yes i am hoping very deeply for this friday. Lets see what happen.


----------



## hop (May 25, 2016)

Any hope for chemical engineer with 55 points this year


----------



## hop (May 25, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Yes i am hoping very deeply for this friday. Lets see what happen.



djdoller any hope for chemical engineer with 55 points this year


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Hay seniors....urgent help need....tomorrow is my pte result and m expecting good results which can give me 10 more points...that makes my total score from 70 to 80.....now can you please guide me that if around tomorrow12 noon , I update my profile n get new score so WILL I BE ELIGIBLE FOR HOPEFULLY COMING FRIDAY DRAW OF 190? Please guide should I update my profile or let it be same???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cataliya said:


> Hay seniors....urgent help need....tomorrow is my pte result and m expecting good results which can give me 10 more points...that makes my total score from 70 to 80.....now can you please guide me that if around tomorrow12 noon , I update my profile n get new score so WILL I BE ELIGIBLE FOR HOPEFULLY COMING FRIDAY DRAW OF 190? Please guide should I update my profile or let it be same???


No one knows when NSW will invite people  but aa soon as you update it - you may be invited at any time.


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

cataliya said:


> Hay seniors....urgent help need....tomorrow is my pte result and m expecting good results which can give me 10 more points...that makes my total score from 70 to 80.....now can you please guide me that if around tomorrow12 noon , I update my profile n get new score so WILL I BE ELIGIBLE FOR HOPEFULLY COMING FRIDAY DRAW OF 190? Please guide should I update my profile or let it be same???




You need scores in each band to update EOI, as well as reference number. If you do not have this info how could you update?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

hop said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Yes i am hoping very deeply for this friday. Lets see what happen.
> ...


A big lot cleared in 189 yesterday in your occupation. May be chemical guys are in demand now.


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Ya i know that i will be needing scores and reference number which i will get today at 10 am.
Actually lastly someone said that for draw you have to update before 48 hours otherwise your name will not come in the latest draw


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invitation in May*

Hi Experts,

Good Day. Any invites today from NSW. Or this month possibility of invites is very low.
I have applied with 60+5 Points for ICT Business Analyst.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

still no invitation today？


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Atleast more than 24 hours. I mean one day before is not enough. Atleast about 2 days as on dates. The guy who applied on 14th april didnt get invite on 15th april. Last nsw round.


Thanks for the information. This helps.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

I think If tomorrow does not have any positive news for 55 Pointers in IT, that would mean the quota is gone for this year. Then we would have to wait till July-end perhaps


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

cataliya said:


> Ya i know that i will be needing scores and reference number which i will get today at 10 am.
> Actually lastly someone said that for draw you have to update before 48 hours otherwise your name will not come in the latest draw


Cataliya, how was your PTE-A score? Did you update your EOI?


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes I got superior....but I will update after this friday...just in case


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Nothing happened today? Even approvals?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Is there anyone still waiting for approval? I know some accountants are waiting from February/March



Edit: according to the tracker, there are about 30 people still waiting for approval who received invitations in April. I wouldn't get my hopes up for tomorrow. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> Nothing happened today? Even approvals?


We need to wait till 7:30 pm IST, which will be 00:00 hours Sydney time.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invitations*



goauzzie said:


> We need to wait till 7:30 pm IST, which will be 00:00 hours Sydney time.


Hi 

What time invitations are issued from State? Are they issued at night.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

goauzzie said:


> We need to wait till 7:30 pm IST, which will be 00:00 hours Sydney time.




Nsw sends invites during business hours. It's not automated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

After 10.00 am at aussie office time we can see the invitation can sent .


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Nsw sends invites during business hours. It's not automated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I have gathered in this thread:

NSW SS Nomination Intivations Emails are sent at 00:00 hours Australia time.

NSW SS Nomination Approvals - are sent during business hours.


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello folks,
I received my approval from NSW yesterday. Good luck to others who are waiting..
Cheers..


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

aurora.a said:


> Nsw sends invites during business hours. It's not automated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Aurora, how are you? See we both still in this boat. Lets remain hopeful that come tomorrow we would have crossed the Rubicon! Here's to a positive information tomorrow!!1:second:


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invitations*



Neyogasgas said:


> Aurora, how are you? See we both still in this boat. Lets remain hopeful that come tomorrow we would have crossed the Rubicon! Here's to a positive information tomorrow!!1:second:



Hi

Even I am in same boat guys. Waiting for NSW Invite. In my no invites. Very surprise.
Hope we all get invites tomorrow.

Ridhi
ICT BA
65 Points


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

I think not more than 500 left from 4000. As people are saying 726 are yet to invite, I don't think so. In May lot of people got nomination and the figure displaying in skills elect is the number of nomination for April ,not the invitation.


----------



## 65Points! (Apr 18, 2016)

Tanvir071 said:


> I think not more than 500 left from 4000. As people are saying 726 are yet to invite, I don't think so. In May lot of people got nomination and the figure displaying in skills elect is the number of nomination for April ,not the invitation.


Yes, and just as aurora.a has pointed out, many accountants who got invited have still not got their nominations, so that means when they get nomination, the number of possible invites further reduces, and over the past week and this week it's been the IT guys who have got nominations, so technically the number of possible invites for the accountants further reduces, and till the time the previously invited guys don't get their nomination, highly unlikely new invites will be handed out to accountants at least.

At the moment we are certainly no where close to 700 invites, not even 600 as earlier thought, number is definitely much lower.


----------



## tidepast57 (Jul 12, 2015)

Just an update: I got my nomination from NSW today. Took a total of approximately 5 weeks.

I'm so excited! Going to start preparing for the visa application to DIBP!


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

We can speculate lot of things....but what I say is forget all calculations....we will know in the next hour...after that we can start worrying.


Or may be there won't be any invitations today, and June will have final round.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

If anybody received invitation mail, please update the group.


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

Invitations are not sent automatically as 189...usually they are sent during office hours...


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

dapang0112 said:


> Invitations are not sent automatically as 189...usually they are sent during office hours...


So is it not automated ?


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> So is it not automated ?




I don't think so...last few times invitations were sent during office hours...


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

dapang0112 said:


> I don't think so...last few times invitations were sent during office hours...


Ok.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> Aurora, how are you? See we both still in this boat. Lets remain hopeful that come tomorrow we would have crossed the Rubicon! Here's to a positive information tomorrow!!1:second:




I can't believe you are still waiting with 70 points. I have no chance for tomorrow with only 60 points still, but if they invite accountants after the second week of June I'll have a chance as I will gain 5 points for age in 2 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Submit the form and the system will generate the HAP ID for you. Fill separate forms for each of the applicants.


hi
just want info about form 80 and 1221

do we have to type or fill with pen?

thanks


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

no invites ?


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

Moneyjheeta said:


> hi
> just want info about form 80 and 1221
> 
> do we have to type or fill with pen?
> ...



I think it should be given in the top of the form itself. Can you check ?


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> dapang0112 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think so...last few times invitations were sent during office hours...
> ...


Means daytime in Friday's? Or they usually send on other week days also??????


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...


 It is mentioned to be filled with pen..bt i have read some people typed also ..
Thats y asking


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

aussiebear said:


> no invites ?



NO:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

sachinm01 said:


> aussiebear said:
> 
> 
> > no invites ?
> ...


Okay. Let's see tomorrow morning then.


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

aussiebear said:


> Means daytime in Friday's? Or they usually send on other week days also??????




Usually invitations are sent on Friday, during office hours...you can wait for tmr...or June if there are still places left


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Invites are sent during office hours and even nomination is sent during office hours... I am saying because I checked the time on both emails


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

I received the nomination approval today.

Many thanks for senior members and fellow members for their guidance


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Invites are sent during office hours and even nomination is sent during office hours... I am saying because I checked the time on both emails


May I ask what the time stamps where please?


----------



## rajesh155 (May 25, 2016)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and plz help me in the 190 visa process.

I applied 190 NSW EOI with 60+5 points on 25/05/2016 with code 261312 (developer programmer).

When can I expect the invite?

Points details
Age-30
Edu-15
Eng-10 scored 65 in all modules pte
Acs-positive with 5 points

Thanks in Advance


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

Hello,
I got 489 regional visa (NSW, Southern Inland). I am wondering, can I land in Melbourne, VIC? I believe that is not a problem.

Than you in advance!


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Invites are sent during office hours and even nomination is sent during office hours... I am saying because I checked the time on both emails



Dear Sf80, May I know at what time (Sydney) on Friday they usually send invitations??


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

Moneyjheeta said:


> hi
> just want info about form 80 and 1221
> 
> do we have to type or fill with pen?
> ...


These forms come as an editable PDF files.. so... you can either type or even fill them using a pen.. I personally recommend typing as it would be neat. For signing the form, you can type in all the details and take print out of only the page where your signature us required, sign it and scan that page and merge it with the rest of the pages of the file. Once this is done, upload the entire document. There are software's available online to merge multiple pages of PDF.. I did exactly the same thing while lodging my VISA.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tidepast57 said:


> Just an update: I got my nomination from NSW today. Took a total of approximately 5 weeks. I'm so excited! Going to start preparing for the visa application to DIBP!


Congrats!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

expat1222 said:


> I received the nomination approval today. Many thanks for senior members and fellow members for their guidance


Good luck with visa lodge!


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invitations*



goauzzie said:


> Ok.


Hi All

As per skill select for NSW if total 4000 invitations were to be sent till June 2016, till April 3274 Invitations were sent. In April month 607 invitations were sent by NSW State.

Remaining Quota is 726. I am not sure if this 726 is already sent in May therefore no new invites are going from NSW

My guess is chances of invite in May and June are very slim from NSW. if 607 invites were sent in April and out of 726 if people not on forum got 600 invites then only 126 are left for June as a guess. 

if 726 figure is for May and no invites sent then there are chances of getting invite today or in June.

Else in new year only. Experts who have analyzed last year data are welcome to share there comments.


Regards
Ridhi


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Jdesai, 

I have applied for EOI on 30.03.2016 for University Lecturer (CSOL) with 60 points in 190 scheme. Points (age 30+degree 15+Australian degree 5+Australian experience 5+ SN 5)

When do u think I can expect my invitation or because it is in CSOL list, is the possibility low?


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Just wondering, is the 4000 quota for nomination or for invites?


----------



## shuklasr (Nov 1, 2015)

emboon said:


> Just wondering, is the 4000 quota for nomination or for invites?


For nominations


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Still no invites  when the lucky friday will come


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

cataliya said:


> Still no invites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should have sent out by now? Time is 10:37 am in Sydney


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Maybe invites will come on June?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I received mine at around 5:30 pm. Don't worry guys. The round is not over yet.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Steiger said:


> I received mine at around 5:30 pm. Don't worry guys. The round is not over yet.


5:30 pm Sydney time??


----------



## zgln (May 23, 2016)

expat1222 said:


> I received the nomination approval today.
> 
> Many thanks for senior members and fellow members for their guidance


Can software tester be invited accutally? I cannot believe because this occupation is only in CSOL and not in NSW's list.

BTW: What's your total points (include nomination) and how much time have you waited since EOI was submitted?


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

I think NSW forgets to invite us again how many thursday nights we spend waiting for it


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> 5:30 pm Sydney time??


In Japanese time but there is only one hour difference so it would be 6:30 pm Sydney Time.


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Good luck with visa lodge!


Thanks Andrey!


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

65Points! said:


> Yes, and just as aurora.a has pointed out, many accountants who got invited have still not got their nominations, so that means when they get nomination, the number of possible invites further reduces, and over the past week and this week it's been the IT guys who have got nominations, so technically the number of possible invites for the accountants further reduces, and till the time the previously invited guys don't get their nomination, highly unlikely new invites will be handed out to accountants at least.
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment we are certainly no where close to 700 invites, not even 600 as earlier thought, number is definitely much lower.



Also as we estimated about 700 invites went out in April and most of those people were not approved until May I actually reckon that the quota is pretty much over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

zgln said:


> Can software tester be invited accutally? I cannot believe because this occupation is only in CSOL and not in NSW's list.
> 
> BTW: What's your total points (include nomination) and how much time have you waited since EOI was submitted?


Yeah, invite was sent under Stream 2. See the highlighted information below from NSW website.

NSW occupation requirements

From July 2015, the NSW 190 program has two streams:
Stream 1: occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)
*Stream 2: very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations**

The highest ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) will be invited first.

*Throughout the 2015-16 financial year NSW will also select and invite a limited number of the highest scoring skilled candidates in occupations from the broader DIBP CSOL.* Selection under this stream will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand.*

Check my signature for points and timelines.

Cheers!


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Also as we estimated about 700 invites went out in April and most of those people were not approved until May I actually reckon that the quota is pretty much over
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the 700 during April was nominations. Meaning the 3200/4000 quota release as of end of April was the number of nominations not invites so there might still be another 700 nominations for May/June. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## zgln (May 23, 2016)

expat1222 said:


> Yeah, invite was sent under Stream 2. See the highlighted information below from NSW website.
> 
> NSW occupation requirements
> 
> ...


If I understand correctly, your total points is 60+5, I don't think it's very highly ranking. But anyway, you got it. It's very lucky, cong!!!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

there is no obligation for NSW to issue 4000 invitations. They might issue less invitations for this financial year.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

emboon said:


> I thought the 700 during April was nominations. Meaning the 3200/4000 quota release as of end of April was the number of nominations not invites so there might still be another 700 nominations for May/June. Correct me if I'm wrong.




Yes it's nominations but that means the 3200 nominated does not include all of the people they sent invites to in April. That means it's impossible for there to be 700 invites left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> Yes it's nominations but that means the 3200 nominated does not include all of the people they sent invites to in April. That means it's impossible for there to be 700 invites left.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a correct and valid interpretation as they clearly said that:

*The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments in April 2016 *

Invitations for nominations and receiving nominations (5 points) are completely different matter. I received an invitations for nomination (but at this stage you do not receive it) and then I received my nomination (thereby allowing me to apply for 190 visa) in May. Most 7 and 15 April invitees received nomination in May. Therefore, I must say that the invitations might have ended now. If you guys receive the invitation, it is 'INVITATION TO APPLY FOR NSW NOMINATION FOR SUBCLASS 190 VISA'. Don't get confused.


----------



## hugh982 (May 24, 2016)

Anyone got an invitation from NSW?


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

*Got ITA*

Got ITA today.
timeline :

Age- 30
Edu-15
PTE- 10
EXp- 5
SC189EOI date- 28 feb,2016
SC190 EOI date 14th March,2016
Software Engineer - 261313
NSW Invite :15th April
NSW Applied on : 22nd April
ITA :27th May


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

Any invites so far today ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Singh_lucky said:


> Got ITA today.
> timeline :
> 
> Age- 30
> ...


Still today is approval day. Good on u bro.
No invite today.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Singh_lucky said:


> Got ITA today.
> timeline :
> 
> Age- 30
> ...


This guy received a nomination from NSW. He received a nomination in May 2016.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Singh_lucky said:
> 
> 
> > Got ITA today.
> ...


He was the last in our group for nomination. Today is last week 6th. Mostly all will get nomination today. All the best to rest.


----------



## bridge93 (Mar 22, 2016)

There will be an invitation round in june. But its not going to be many


----------



## petite (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi Aurora,

Looks like you are waiting from Jan with 65 points. So I don think i have any chance to receive it sooner


----------



## petite (Dec 29, 2015)

aurora.a said:


> I can't believe you are still waiting with 70 points. I have no chance for tomorrow with only 60 points still, but if they invite accountants after the second week of June I'll have a chance as I will gain 5 points for age in 2 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi..

Looks like even I have no chance to get, as you are waiting from January


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

anything happened today？


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invitations*



andyyangjian said:


> anything happened today？



Nothing yet. Seems quota is finished

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> anything happened today？


We are all waiting!


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

I still have hopes


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

aussiebear said:


> I still have hopes


Those who received invitations last month and before, can you please let the group know the time stamp in IST hours.


----------



## Granny G (May 20, 2016)

I remember on March 18th, a huge amount of invitation started from 5:00pm Sydney time to mid-night. I saw a screen shot from a agent: a list of invitation email.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> there is no obligation for NSW to issue 4000 invitations. They might issue less invitations for this financial year.


They usually are spot on .)


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

AJAUS said:


> We are all waiting!


5 PM is the time .
Last year I got invitation at 5:20 Sydney time on 21st May 2015


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

sachinm01 said:


> AJAUS said:
> 
> 
> > We are all waiting!
> ...


Thank you Sachin. If there are others in the group who can also comment, that would be great!


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

Does date of your EOI have an effect? Trying to figure out whether I'll get an invite before July. 

Sen teacher 65+5 

30 for age
15 for education
20 for English
0 for experience

Last updated EOI on Wednesday this week :/


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

sachinm01 said:


> AJAUS said:
> 
> 
> > We are all waiting!
> ...


Okay thanks fingers still crossed


----------



## aanwerus (May 10, 2016)

Almost one hour left, best of luck for all the guys waiting for the nomination. Please keep praying, my best wishes for all of you guys.
Hope for the best


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

9:23 am for nomination 10:50 am for ITA


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

aanwerus said:


> Almost one hour left, best of luck for all the guys waiting for the nomination. Please keep praying, my best wishes for all of you guys.
> Hope for the best




I don't think anyone is receiving invites today. Sachin told he received invite on 21 May 2015 5:20pm Sydney time which was Thursday's close of business hours!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

BAT7722 said:


> I don't think anyone is receiving invites today. Sachin told he received invite on 21 May 2015 5:20pm Sydney time which was Thursday's close of business hours!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If not today then Monday or Tuesday .


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

No invitation today.. Enjoy weekend!


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

seems like there won't be any invitation this month, and probably around only 100 left for June, 724 nominations left by April and a lot of approvals sent out during May. I guess nsw will finish all approvals and send the last round of invitation with approx. 100 maybe even less


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> seems like there won't be any invitation this month, and probably around only 100 left for June, 724 nominations left by April and a lot of approvals sent out during May. I guess nsw will finish all approvals and send the last round of invitation with approx. 100 maybe even less


Can i say something? 100 people almost drop their eoi in 190 with 65 points as they already got 189 on 25th round. Back log is cleared untill 15april and they all were invited in 190 untill 13th april. So good to get arround 100 more places.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Let's hope for the best. Keep the faith !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Yes thats true. After 5.00 pm sydney time most people got invited on 15th april too.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

One thing. When is the number of state nominations declared on Skillselect as this week means end of Month ? Is it published in first week or second week of next month ?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

AJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

I've not followed this thread for a while so apologies if I'm well off the mark here.....

The general concensus seems to be there will be no more invites as the 4000 for 15/16 has already been filled (or shortly will be)

Is there anything to stop NSW issuing invites in June knowing that the nomination will not be finalised until July, therefore using the first of the 16/17 quota ?

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Makybe Diva said:


> I've not followed this thread for a while so apologies if I'm well off the mark here.....
> 
> The general concensus seems to be there will be no more invites as the 4000 for 15/16 has already been filled (or shortly will be)
> 
> ...




My sense is that NSW would still be determining the occupations for the next fiscal year starting July and hence not sending the invites if the quotas are over or nearing completion. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

AJAUS said:


> My sense is that NSW would still be determining the occupations for the next fiscal year starting July and hence not sending the invites if the quotas are over or nearing completion.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Or they will be still finalizing approvals. If the quota is over, they won't issue more invites. However I don't think nsw didn't save any for June, just probably not very many


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Or they will be still finalizing approvals. If the quota is over, they won't issue more invites. However I don't think nsw didn't save any for June, just probably not very many
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




NSW didn't save any for May. No one got invite post April 15. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> AJAUS said:
> 
> 
> > My sense is that NSW would still be determining the occupations for the next fiscal year starting July and hence not sending the invites if the quotas are over or nearing completion.
> ...


Did they send any invite for this month by the way??????


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

AJAUS said:


> NSW didn't save any for May. No one got invite post April 15.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I doubt that they allowed themselves to run out of invites 2 months before the end of year. It's not in their best interests if they want the highest scoring applicants to run out that earl.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> Did they send any invite for this month by the way??????


I've just looked on immitracker and from what's been updated on there it seems the last batch of invites went out around the 15/04.


----------



## bridge93 (Mar 22, 2016)

Its pretty clear guys. There aren't many invites left, it's probably going to be sent out in june to the highest scoring candidates. Don't know how many will go to accountants. 

Age: 25
Pte : 20
Edu 15 
Aus study 5
Eoi march 24th general accountant 65 + 5


----------



## luckyz (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy to share, today I've received NSW 190 Approval email and DIBP also reflects status as "Invited"


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

I wish they increase the quotas for skills that are going to be removed in July.


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

luckyz said:


> Happy to share, today I've received NSW 190 Approval email and DIBP also reflects status as "Invited"


 congrats!!!


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invitations*



luckyz said:


> Happy to share, today I've received NSW 190 Approval email and DIBP also reflects status as "Invited"



Congrats Lucky

Regards
Ridhi
ICT BA 65 Points


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

It's really sad and unfair that there were no invitations the whole month. It's quite disappointing for people who submitted with 65+ score.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

Can someone make a list of candidates who are waiting for the NSW invite ? 

Or is it asking for too much !


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

ihmar2002 said:


> It's really sad and unfair that there were no invitations the whole month. It's quite disappointing for people who submitted with 65+ score.


Monday


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> Can someone make a list of candidates who are waiting for the NSW invite ?
> 
> Or is it asking for too much !




I could do that. Guys may i request all of you to send in your profiles to my inbox? I myself am waiting for the invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

goauzzie said:


> Can someone make a list of candidates who are waiting for the NSW invite ? Or is it asking for too much !


There is a list.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

sachinm01 said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> > It's really sad and unfair that there were no invitations the whole month. It's quite disappointing for people who submitted with 65+ score.
> ...


Sure or not?


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There is a list.




You mean immitracker ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

BAT7722 said:


> You mean immitracker ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yes!


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> Sure or not?


monday or tuesday. But, again cant predict with NSW. however they usually send out invites atleast once a month (resources - immitracker trend)


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

jakurati said:


> monday or tuesday. But, again cant predict with NSW. however they usually send out invites atleast once a month (resources - immitracker trend)




May month has been an exception with no invites. Let's hope they send it on Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

AJAUS said:


> May month has been an exception with no invites. Let's hope they send it on Monday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. No other choice. Fingers still crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> AJAUS said:
> 
> 
> > May month has been an exception with no invites. Let's hope they send it on Monday.
> ...


Indeed. But it's amusing and unfair if NSW has finished the quota of this year and leaving people on long wait just because they applied in May.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> Indeed. But it's amusing and unfair if NSW has finished the quota of this year and leaving people on long wait just because they applied in May.


There are 726 approx NSW invites pending. They wont finish them until the month of June and also there are ppl waiting for over an year now.


----------



## rajesh155 (May 25, 2016)

Hi Seniors I have doubt regarding EOI points freeze.
1) when I get invite from NSW to apply for. Nomination or
2) after receiving nomination approval and mail from skillselect to apply for 190 visa.

189 EOI-10/05/2016 with 60 points
190 NSW EOI with 60+5 points on 25/05/2016 with code 261312 (developer programmer).
Points details
Age-30
Edu-15
Eng-10 scored 65 in all modules pte
Acs-positive with 5 points


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

jakurati said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed. But it's amusing and unfair if NSW has finished the quota of this year and leaving people on long wait just because they applied in May.
> ...


That's good news but not sure if skill select page is updated with all nominations of May or how much that will affect remaining invitations. 
Waiting since beginning of May with 65+5 for 2613. I hope everybody gets invitations really. Hopeful for some good news soon.


----------



## jimmyaus (Dec 1, 2015)

Please guide...What should be selected in EOI...... YES or NO
Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?


----------



## ShahrukhAyub911 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi guys, i have a very important question. My wife is a pharmacist from Pak, and we were thinking to assess her degree as pharmacy technician but in order to get a positive assessment, you need to work in a highly related feild for 12 months, my wife worked in a research department which is related to Pharmacy overall but not specifically related to pharmacy technician, so my question is that do we have any other option to assess her degree in any other occupation, like i am an accountant, but i can assess my degree in audit, managment accounting, taxation accounting. So for pharmacist, what are the other options?


----------



## 65Points! (Apr 18, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Also as we estimated about 700 invites went out in April and most of those people were not approved until May I actually reckon that the quota is pretty much over
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is another thing to ponder over, assuming we are left with 200-300 invites (our best estimate), people getting the nominations and at a brisk pace are the IT professionals, whereas the Accountants, at least for now, don't seem to find much favour, and there are some, as pointed by you, waiting since March, which doesn't paint a rosy picture.

My assumption, the best shot the Accountants have is 1 in 4, 50 odd possible invites, and hinging our hopes on that might not be the best of the ideas. So it is either June last week, or Jul-Aug next fiscal, which again depends on a number of factors ranging from number of invites in SC189, the cut-off points, number of invites and conditions in SC190. We are quite likely in for a waiting game for another few months.


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

65Points! said:


> aurora.a said:
> 
> 
> > Also as we estimated about 700 invites went out in April and most of those people were not approved until May I actually reckon that the quota is pretty much over
> ...


Don't forget to mention about the occupational ceiling which is coming out next week. For accountant, everyone is looking for it.


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi guys.... I am just wondering wether we can add brother along with the primary applicant if so can please let me the procedure and docs required and one more thing my brother is a major means he is 24 years old I would like to migrate him as well with me . Thanks for suggestion


----------



## meet2ami (Feb 2, 2016)

ShahrukhAyub911 said:


> Hi guys, i have a very important question. My wife is a pharmacist from Pak, and we were thinking to assess her degree as pharmacy technician but in order to get a positive assessment, you need to work in a highly related feild for 12 months, my wife worked in a research department which is related to Pharmacy overall but not specifically related to pharmacy technician, so my question is that do we have any other option to assess her degree in any other occupation, like i am an accountant, but i can assess my degree in audit, managment accounting, taxation accounting. So for pharmacist, what are the other options?


Hi Shahrukh,

Even my wife is a pharmacist but I didn't claim any points for her so I didn't access her degree. I would suggest, first short down the ANZSCO codes related to pharmacist from the SOL list. Then try to find out the Roles and Responsibilities related to that particular ANZSCO and match with your wife's job responsibilities. Which ever code has the highest percentage of match, go for it. I guess the SOL list contains the following ANZSCO codes for pharmascists:
251511 Hospital Pharmacist
251512 Industrial Pharmacist
251513 Retail Pharmacist
(have a cross check with the current SOL List)
Following link may help you to some extent:
Hospital Pharmacist - ANZSCO 251511 | Registered Migration Australia | Immigration Australia

This is just my suggestion and I am no expert but a fellow group member. Do cross check with experts before proceeding.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> Hi guys.... I am just wondering wether we can add brother along with the primary applicant if so can please let me the procedure and docs required and one more thing my brother is a major means he is 24 years old I would like to migrate him as well with me . Thanks for suggestion




I don't think you can add an adult brother in your application. I am not sure though. You may want to check with online or with an agent. 


NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

vsb546 said:


> Hi guys.... I am just wondering wether we can add brother along with the primary applicant if so can please let me the procedure and docs required and one more thing my brother is a major means he is 24 years old I would like to migrate him as well with me . Thanks for suggestion


I don't think you can with adults.


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Hay I have got a query...I have given 2-3 pte and according to their policy all the results r sent to dibp automatically. Now i am wondering that how DIBP will know that which result score we are assessing for EOI points?


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

cataliya said:


> Hay I have got a query...I have given 2-3 pte and according to their policy all the results r sent to dibp automatically. Now i am wondering that how DIBP will know that which result score we are assessing for EOI points?


They will verify the result of that test which you will give them during visa lodgement


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

cataliya said:


> Hay I have got a query...I have given 2-3 pte and according to their policy all the results r sent to dibp automatically. Now i am wondering that how DIBP will know that which result score we are assessing for EOI points?


You need to give them the test reference ID, and NOT the test taker ID.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

cataliya said:


> Hay I have got a query...I have given 2-3 pte and according to their policy all the results r sent to dibp automatically. Now i am wondering that how DIBP will know that which result score we are assessing for EOI points?


When you upload your documents you would be asked to upload the PTE scorecard as well.


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...


In health declaration. ..i have 2 hap ids under one TRN ...mine and wife's. ...But in visa link that leads to 17 question form...it ask for primary applicants hap id...whrre to fill 2nd applicants hap id
Regards


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks jakurati....does that means that which ever pte valid report i will submit will be accounted..remaining will not be considered?


----------



## 65Points! (Apr 18, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> Hi guys.... I am just wondering wether we can add brother along with the primary applicant if so can please let me the procedure and docs required and one more thing my brother is a major means he is 24 years old I would like to migrate him as well with me . Thanks for suggestion


The condition is of dependency, if you can show your brother is a dependent on you, you can tag him alongside.


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

65Points! said:


> The condition is of dependency, if you can show your brother is a dependent on you, you can tag him alongside.


If I become his sponsor for my brother studies would be fine...I hope in this scenario my brother depended on me what you guys think. Please let me know thanks in advance.


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Goaussie and saurabh...thankyou for replies....I was very confuse about pte....now waiting for nsw draw..hope they call us now...enough of waiting


----------



## 65Points! (Apr 18, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> If I become his sponsor for my brother studies would be fine...I hope in this scenario my brother depended on me what you guys think. Please let me know thanks in advance.


No, that's not sufficient. You need to prove your brother:

Have no other relative able to care for them in their own country 

Are not currently married, engaged or in a de facto relationship

Usually are a resident in your household

Depend on you for financial support for their basic needs and you have supported them for a substantial period.

Depend on you more than any other person or source.


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

65Points! said:


> No, that's not sufficient. You need to prove your brother:
> 
> Have no other relative able to care for them in their own country
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your suggestions .....


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Has NSW sent invitations on day other than Friday in past? There are speculations that nsw might send invitations on Monday or last day of month.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions .....




NSW has sent invitations on Thursdays e.g 7 April but don't think they have ever sent on Mondays. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> Has NSW sent invitations on day other than Friday in past? There are speculations that nsw might send invitations on Monday or last day of month.


We can only speculate. There is no specifuc date or time mentioned that NSW invitations are sent out. Based on what I have learnt from members in this forum, they have sent out on other weekdays (not only on Fridays). I wish they will send out on this Monday as well..... Im also waiting ....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vsb546 said:


> If I become his sponsor for my brother studies would be fine...I hope in this scenario my brother depended on me what you guys think. Please let me know thanks in advance.


No, just sponsoring him for studying is not enough.


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Managed to achieve 79+ in PTE and gained extra 10 points. NSW EOI updated accordingly and created a new EOI for 189


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

Islander820 said:


> Managed to achieve 79+ in PTE and gained extra 10 points. NSW EOI updated accordingly and created a new EOI for 189


Great

Congrats!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Islander820 said:


> Managed to achieve 79+ in PTE and gained extra 10 points. NSW EOI updated accordingly and created a new EOI for 189


Well done!


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> Managed to achieve 79+ in PTE and gained extra 10 points. NSW EOI updated accordingly and created a new EOI for 189


With this overall points, u will be getting it with next 189round itself.


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi,

I'm still waiting for invitation and I'm wondering if I can do medical examination before I get invited and how to do that?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

jesiu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm still waiting for invitation and I'm wondering if I can do medical examination before I get invited and how to do that?


The recommendation is to get the official medical done post the approval when you file for your visa. In case you would like to get it done for yourself, just to ensure that everything is fine health-wise, that is actually a good thing to do in my opinion.

AJ


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Guys i have a question, say if you are applying with more than 60 points, say 65, would NSW state give you priority for invitation or its based who comes first? and does occupation matters as well? how long it takes maximum time to get invitation ?


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

It is a Monday and start of business hours in Australia. What are we expecting today ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> Hi Guys, It is a Monday and start of business hours in Australia. What are we expecting today ?


Many are expecting invites))))


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Let us hope we get more news of approvals being granted to the people who have been waiting. Later in the week, we can expect some further action, provided there are still some invites left in the NSW quota.

Forum members have varied views on how many places are left. I would like to believe that there are still some places left, to keep myself positive for upcoming last month of financial year.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Many are expecting invites))))


Well, that goes without saying Andrey !! ..

Only issue is what we want to expect and what we should expect..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> Well, that goes without saying Andrey !! .. Only issue is what we want to expect and what we should expect..


With NSW, i know i will sound harsh, the only way to surely expect an invite is to have 70+ points...


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Why did my EOI already update to 60points even though I have stated my start of relevant work experience was June 1st 2013?
Isn't it supposed to be updated after May 31st?


----------



## Aloyssia (Jan 10, 2016)

Do Software Engineers with 55 points have any chance?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Aloyssia said:


> Do Software Engineers with 55 points have any chance?


Its looks grim...


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> With NSW, i know i will sound harsh, the only way to surely expect an invite is to have 70+ points...


Thats a no-brainer, Andrey, that 70+ would get invite surely. The difficult part is to analyse what chance 55+ has. As you have said that it looks grim, I agree. If one is not able to increase his/her points, then they would be following more closely, hoping to sneak in.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> Thats a no-brainer, Andrey, that 70+ would get invite surely. The difficult part is to analyse what chance 55+ has. As you have said that it looks grim, I agree. If one is not able to increase his/her points, then they would be following more closely, hoping to sneak in.


especially considering your DOE.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> Thats a no-brainer, Andrey, that 70+ would get invite surely. The difficult part is to analyse what chance 55+ has. As you have said that it looks grim, I agree. If one is not able to increase his/her points, then they would be following more closely, hoping to sneak in.



The fact is with current system - expecting ITA with 55 is somewhat silly..


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Do 60pointers still have a chance


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> The fact is with current system - expecting ITA with 55 is somewhat silly..


So, Since one cannot find any margin in near future to increase points, it would be silly to hope with 55+ points. 

So, what would be your suggestion ? Withdraw EOI.. ?

Sweeping statement from a different vantage point is silly, in my humble view.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invitations*



phpwiz said:


> So, Since one cannot find any margin in near future to increase points, it would be silly to hope with 55+ points.
> 
> So, what would be your suggestion ? Withdraw EOI.. ?
> 
> Sweeping statement from a different vantage point is silly, in my humble view.


Hi All,

I have seen cases in immi tracker for people with 60+5 =65 getting invites from NSW.
But in May no invites yet. Will there be any urgency shown by NSW considering tomorrow is last day of month. Or new invites will go with July quota.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have seen cases in immi tracker for people with 60+5 =65 getting invites from NSW.
> But in May no invites yet. Will there be any urgency shown by NSW considering tomorrow is last day of month. Or new invites will go with July quota.
> ...


First thing we could look out for, Ridhi, is the publishing of the invites sent in May month by NSW. Once we know that, we could better speculate and analyze. I didnt follow last month around when was it published in May for April. Are you aware ?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invitations*



phpwiz said:


> First thing we could look out for, Ridhi, is to publishing of the invites sent in May month by NSW. Once we know that, we could better speculate and analyze. I didnt follow last month around when was it published in May for April. Are you aware ?


Hi 

In immi tracker many people have updated there details and invites are not sent in month of May by NSW. Otherwise it would have been updated by people with exact dates.Invites were sent in April on 7th and 14th to the people with 65 Points for ICT skills.

Considering that scenario and quota left for NSW in skillselect is 726 as published in April. Not sure if this quota is still available or there is no quota available.


Regards
Ridhi


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

phpwiz said:


> So, Since one cannot find any margin in near future to increase points, it would be silly to hope with 55+ points.
> 
> So, what would be your suggestion ? Withdraw EOI.. ?
> 
> Sweeping statement from a different vantage point is silly, in my humble view.


NSW April invitations had cleared 60 pointers upto April. With that being the case, there is a chance depends on the number of invitations they plan to send out next and your date of submission of your EOI. If you are leading against other 55 pointers, you may get an invite during coming invitation rounds. Good luck


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> So, Since one cannot find any margin in near future to increase points, it would be silly to hope with 55+ points. So, what would be your suggestion ? Withdraw EOI.. ? Sweeping statement from a different vantage point is silly, in my humble view.


We dont know what will happen tomorrow so waiting, something might change, next fin year- but realistically as of now they have a lot of 60+ pointers waiting, at least i see it that way


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> We dont know what will happen tomorrow so waiting, something might change, next fin year- but realistically as of now they have a lot of 60+ pointers waiting, at least i see it that way


You are entitled to your view, Andrey, as do others. I feel both the views are not mutually exclusive !


----------



## 65Points! (Apr 18, 2016)

phpwiz, why are you not giving PTE-A? With a score like that in IELTS, getting superior in PTE-A shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

65Points! said:


> phpwiz, why are you not giving PTE-A? With a score like that in IELTS, getting superior in PTE-A shouldn't be a problem.


Hi 65Points, I live in Tasmania. It does not have PTE Test centre. I am planning to go for it, once my exams are over. I will probably shift to Melbourne in October this year.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

phpwiz said:


> Hi 65Points, I live in Tasmania. It does not have PTE Test centre. I am planning to go for it, once my exams are over. I will probably shift to Melbourne in October this year.


Given you submitted EOI on 28 December, 2015, by the time you move, you should be gettig an invite for this occupation coode.

By the way, any idea when skillselect getting updated with dates on next invitation rounds and quotas etc?


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> Given you submitted EOI on 28 December, 2015, by the time you move, you should be gettig an invite for this occupation coode.
> 
> By the way, any idea when skillselect getting updated with dates on next invitation rounds and quotas etc?


As far as I know, DIBP had notified on their website that in early march, they would be publishing the quotas for next financial year for occupation lists eligible for 2016-17. As for dates for invitation round is concerned, I am afraid, I have not been following that part. I think djdoller could be privy to that. Nonetheless, they must be published in first week too, logically.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

For stream1 - 70 pointers can be sure.
But for stream2 is there any chance for 75 pointer ? I know it's very bleak but just asking.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

With 70 points and sol occupation, everyone will go for 189 rather than 190


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> With 70 points and sol occupation, everyone will go for 189 rather than 190


Yeah. Highly agree


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> Yeah. Highly agree


Yes, apart from accountants and BAs


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

A quiet Monday


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> A quiet Monday


 yup. So guessing no chance of invites then?


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

chouse said:


> yup. So guessing no chance of invites then?


I am waiting for all approvals been issued so nsw knows how many quota left for this financial year and sends out their last round of invitations.


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> I am waiting for all approvals been issued so nsw knows how many quota left for this financial year and sends out their last round of invitations.


 oh so the number of invites depends on the acceptances? I assumed it was invites regardless of acceptances. That makes more sense thiugh.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invitations*



andreyx108b said:


> Yes, apart from accountants and BAs



For Accountant and Ba also it is 70 Points for 189. Due to year end. For whole year it is 60 or 65 for 189.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> For Accountant and Ba also it is 70 Points for 189. Due to year end. For whole year it is 60 or 65 for 189. Regards Ridhi


Only in 1 round 60 pointers were invite for ICT BAs


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invitations*



andreyx108b said:


> Only in 1 round 60 pointers were invite for ICT BAs



Then there is chance for me in July with 60 Points for 189 in the first round.
I have 60+5 for NSW. Many people got invite with 65 for ICT BA for NSW.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Then there is chance for me in July with 60 Points for 189 in the first round. I have 60+5 for NSW. Many people got invite with 65 for ICT BA for NSW. Regards Ridhi


No, with 60 points in sc189... You will need to wait


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

*Firend EOi suspended Automatically*

Hi,

TOday, My friend recieved the biggest shock in his life .His EOi got suspended automatically. He lodged his victoria EOI on 4th May and today it got suspended .What worse is in the correspondence section when he downloads the PDF the status sis till shown as submitted . Has somebody faced such situation.


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

Hi guys,

Is there any chance for System Administrator (Stream 2) with 70+5 Points???

Should I need to increase my points further with English tests??? or should I try ACS with different ACS - Computer Network & System Engineer and try for 189???

System Administrator- ANZSCO-262113 
Age: 30 Pts | PTE - 10 pts | Education: 15 pts | Work Experience: 10pts | Aus Work Experience: 5 pts
Total: 70
EOI 190 NSW (75) - 28/04/2016
Invitation 190 (NSW) -
Applied to State - 
NSW Approval -
PCC - 
Lodge - 
Meds - 
Docs Upload - 
Visa Grant - 

Thanks,
Elan


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

pelanchelian said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there any chance for System Administrator (Stream 2) with 70+5 Points???
> 
> ...


Hi Elan,

The next round you will be invited. The month of May hasn't seen any nominations so far and moreover NSW is busy approving the nomination and I happened to seen a grant also sent today.

NOTE: Its uncertain on when it will be held as NSW has no specific timelines which it sticks to


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

jakurati said:


> The next round you will be invited. May so far hasnt seen any nominations sent out and they are busy approving the nomination and also seen a grant today.
> 
> NOTE: Its uncertain on when it will be held as NSW has no specific timelines which it sticks to


Do you really need to further improve points to try 189? With this number of points, you should be invited with next 189 as well. Still its unclear when is next 189 or 190 round. :juggle:


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> Do you really need to further improve points to try 189? With this number of points, you should be invited with next 189 as well. Still its unclear when is next 189 or 190 round. :juggle:



June 8 & 22 will be the rounds for 189 and 190 like I said no timelines.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Then there is chance for me in July with 60 Points for 189 in the first round.
> I have 60+5 for NSW. Many people got invite with 65 for ICT BA for NSW.
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


cant really say how its going to be. You may have to wait else you might be invited as well. Hope for the best. Cheers.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> No, with 60 points in sc189... You will need to wait



starting from July onwards there will be lot of invitations like 1600 or they would be countable on fingers?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> starting from July onwards there will be lot of invitations like 1600 or they would be countable on fingers?


should same as now or even more. we have to wait for the confirmation.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

jakurati said:


> June 8 & 22 will be the rounds for 189 and 190 like I said no timelines.


Is that mentioned anywhere?


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Fellow members,

I have a (maybe dumb) question. Please pardon me. I have read *Direct Grant* in many signatures and timelines. What does that mean ?

thanks


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

oz.vidhu said:


> Fellow members,
> 
> I have a (maybe dumb) question. Please pardon me. I have read Direct Grant in many signatures and timelines. What does that mean ?
> 
> thanks


Direct grant means people got their visa without a CO contact.

Regards.


----------



## pradpt (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello All,

I am trying for 190 NSW. Currently, am applying for ACS where i have total of exact 4 years relevant experience for 261313.

The minimum requirement that ACS states is 2 years for assessment.

I was with a company for 3 years straight, so should i just provide those documents to prove 2 years test from ACS or complete 4 years documents are necessary?

Can someone please help?


----------



## r14975 (Apr 5, 2016)

*Any hope left for the 55 pointers 261313 ??*

Any hope left for the 55 pointers 261313 ??


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I need urgent help for below /

While generating the HAP ID, I entered my spouse passport issue / expiry month wrongly and generated the same. based on that I have taken appointment for medical screening also.

Now How to correct the same (As I can not generate the HAP ID again)


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

pradpt said:


> Hello All, I am trying for 190 NSW. Currently, am applying for ACS where i have total of exact 4 years relevant experience for 261313. The minimum requirement that ACS states is 2 years for assessment. I was with a company for 3 years straight, so should i just provide those documents to prove 2 years test from ACS or complete 4 years documents are necessary? Can someone please help?


 send everything you have for the four years.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

pradpt said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am trying for 190 NSW. Currently, am applying for ACS where i have total of exact 4 years relevant experience for 261313.
> 
> ...


Hi pradpt,

Provide all the relevant documents of entire employment history. Why hide experience?

Regards.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> Is that mentioned anywhere?


Based on the trend. We just had the 189 round on 25 May so ideally they have 2 weeks gap and then have the round.


----------



## pradpt (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you Chouse and Abhipunjabi


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

oz.vidhu said:


> Fellow members,
> 
> I have a (maybe dumb) question. Please pardon me. I have read *Direct Grant* in many signatures and timelines. What does that mean ?
> 
> thanks


once you have your invite in skillselect and then accept the invite and pay the visa fee of wopping 3699AUD you will have a CO assigned to mediate with you incase they need any more documents to justify your experience, age or it can be anything. But if the CO then the government would send you ur visa grant letter which is otherwise called DIRECT GRANT


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

pradpt said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am trying for 190 NSW. Currently, am applying for ACS where i have total of exact 4 years relevant experience for 261313.
> 
> ...


Its good if you provide all the years of experience and also ACS would deduct 2 years of your experience so just an FYI you will not be able to claim any points for ACS for you experience.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

r14975 said:


> Any hope left for the 55 pointers 261313 ??


Only time can tell. Not sure when NSW will send the invites as 1 more day to go and no nominations are sent for May month.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Email ID*



jakurati said:


> Based on the trend. We just had the 189 round on 25 May so ideally they have 2 weeks gap and then have the round.


For 189 visa from which email ID email is sent

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

jakurati said:


> Hi Elan,
> 
> The next round you will be invited. The month of May hasn't seen any nominations so far and moreover NSW is busy approving the nomination and I happened to seen a grant also sent today.
> 
> NOTE: Its uncertain on when it will be held as NSW has no specific timelines which it sticks to


I really wish to get invited in next round.

My concern is System administrator occupation is only in CSOL. So, I can't apply SC189.

Hence, kind of struck with SC190. Haven't really seen much invitations given for CSOL occupations by NSW.

So, I am thinking to change my occupation to Computer Netwrok & System Engineer (SOL) and reapply for ACS. This is allow me to apply for SC189. SC189 with 70 points should be a cake walk I guess.

Thanks,
Elan


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

Hi guyz just wondering when is the next round of 190 any idea?


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> Is that mentioned anywhere?


Since Feb 2016, DIBP has been organizing draws on Wednesdays. Earlier used to Friday. By that logic, it seems to be on June 8 and 22.

Lets see when they publish this data.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

phpwiz said:


> Since Feb 2016, DIBP has been organizing draws on Wednesdays. Earlier used to Friday. By that logic, it seems to be on June 8 and 22.
> 
> Lets see when they publish this data.


Yeah I'm more interested to see published data, where they will update number of nominations done on May; which will help us to have an idea about remaining slots for this year.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Mostly, skill select website is updated within a week or at least before the upcoming draw!!


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Those of you who are waiting an it guy on another form got ITA from nsw today

Regards


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> Those of you who are waiting an it guy on another form got ITA from nsw today
> 
> Regards


Did he get invitation or approval?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Rehan77 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > Those of you who are waiting an it guy on another form got ITA from nsw today
> ...


He said ITA


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au....html#/forumsite/20560/topics/492737?page=507


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

I think its Approval as I've seen another post on thread claiming they got approval today!!
So basically today also was a approval day!
I just wish DIBP is updated soon so as to have a clear picture of where we stand


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Rehan77 said:


> I think its Approval as I've seen another post on thread claiming they got approval today!!
> So basically today also was a approval day!
> I just wish DIBP is updated soon so as to have a clear picture of where we stand


It should be approval.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

aussiebear said:


> It should be approval.




It is approval. He got invited on April 25. Check this...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e/20560/topics/492737?page=426&postid=9935465


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

AJAUS said:


> It is approval. He got invited on April 25. Check this...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e/20560/topics/492737?page=426&postid=9935465
> 
> ...




He got invited on April 15. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello All experts,
my anzsco code -261312 EOI Submitted 27/10/ 2015,
Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-15, Eng-0 Total =55+10=65 I have applied 489 visa (family sponsar). Can any one tell me what are my chances for getting invitation. i am waiting since 2015.

THANKS.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

pelanchelian said:


> I really wish to get invited in next round.
> 
> My concern is System administrator occupation is only in CSOL. So, I can't apply SC189.
> 
> ...


Elan firstly you have those points to be invited and secondly the last round which happened in April once of a person who I know was invited with 60+5 points


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

NP101 said:


> Hi guyz just wondering when is the next round of 190 any idea?


No fixed time lines like 189 bro. They dont tell you or send u on a fixed day.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> Yeah I'm more interested to see published data, where they will update number of nominations done on May; which will help us to have an idea about remaining slots for this year.



No nomination were sent by NSW. This month (MAY) so far has only seen approval for the nominations which were sent in April month.

As of now we still have 726 invites approximately for NSW.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Did he get invitation or approval?


invitation to pay his visa fee of 3600 AUD.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

Hello Friends..

I am again and again getting the following error while trying to login to EOI..

"The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location."

Please help


Thanks


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

batra786 said:


> Hello Friends.. I am again and again getting the following error while trying to login to EOI.. "The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location." Please help Thanks


Mine does that at work. I think it's a networked server thing. Server might be blocking the cache or something? Idk but it works when I change to my home computer or phone. It's been doing it the whole time I've been at this new place and trying to access it at work so it's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## 65Points! (Apr 18, 2016)

Happens with me as well, try changing the browser. I get error on Chrome, but it works fine on Safari.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

65Points! said:


> Happens with me as well, try changing the browser. I get error on Chrome, but it works fine on Safari.


Today is the last day of May. I hope NSW will trigger invitations today after 1.5 months of silence. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

batra786 said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> I am again and again getting the following error while trying to login to EOI..
> 
> ...


Try to do it in another web browser else try doing it other PC. either one of them will help.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> Today is the last day of May. I hope NSW will trigger invitations today after 1.5 months of silence. :fingerscrossed:


yeah aussiebear hope for something! :fingerscrossed: :juggle:


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Any activity so far or is too early?


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> Any activity so far or is too early?


No action reported so far. Lets be on alert during 5 PM Sydney time.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

> =ihmar2002;10306298]Any activity so far or is too early?


Nothing during their business hours. Action starts during end of Sydney BH.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Hoping that invites are sent out today...


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

jakurati said:


> Nothing during their business hours. Action starts during end of Sydney BH.



how do you know this? someone mentioned a while back that they got their nomination during office hours.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

emboon said:


> how do you know this? someone mentioned a while back that they got their nomination during office hours.


Usually seen the trend for last few months. No one states the time they send out invites. Based on previous rounds its confirmed that they send out email during end of Sydney BH.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invitations*



jakurati said:


> No nomination were sent by NSW. This month (MAY) so far has only seen approval for the nominations which were sent in April month.
> 
> As of now we still have 726 invites approximately for NSW.


Hi

No New invites received in May. Today is last day of May. We should get new thread created for June. As hopes are dim now

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> No New invites received in May. Today is last day of May. We should get new thread created for June. As hopes are dim now
> 
> ...


This tread is from 2015 July so this should be good for another month before the new financial year starts.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

jakurati said:


> emboon said:
> 
> 
> > how do you know this? someone mentioned a while back that they got their nomination during office hours.
> ...


Mine both were sent during business hours I saw the time stamp on both emails

Regards

SF


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

maybe we should skip june and wait for next financial year


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> maybe we should skip june and wait for next financial year


looks like that


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi All,

I am also waiting for invite from past 5 months 55+5. Just now i have received call from apex visa and i told them i have already raised EOI and waiting for NSW to provide me sponsorship as i have selected NSW. But she was insisting i have to send some information or apply separately on NSW site. How far that is true. Am i missing something?

I have created profile in skill select and created EOI filled out my details. Selected 190 visa in check box then selected NSW from drop down and submitted. 

Let me know if something is wrong here 

Regards,
Zizy


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

Zizy86 said:


> Hi All, I am also waiting for invite from past 5 months 55+5. Just now i have received call from apex visa and i told them i have already raised EOI and waiting for NSW to provide me sponsorship as i have selected NSW. But she was insisting i have to send some information or apply separately on NSW site. How far that is true. Am i missing something? I have created profile in skill select and created EOI filled out my details. Selected 190 visa in check box then selected NSW from drop down and submitted. Let me know if something is wrong here  Regards, Zizy


I'm not an expert but I thought you only did that once you were invited. Apparently you used to apply directly to nsw but that changed with the introduction of skills select although you can still do this will regional 489 applications. I think it's 489 at least. That's just what o found through researching my own options


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

Zizy86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also waiting for invite from past 5 months 55+5. Just now i have received call from apex visa and i told them i have already raised EOI and waiting for NSW to provide me sponsorship as i have selected NSW. But she was insisting i have to send some information or apply separately on NSW site. How far that is true. Am i missing something?
> 
> ...


What you have done is correct for SS 190.

The reason for delay is, for 189 the cutoff is 70 points. 

Sl all 60 and 65 pointers are opting for NSW. Since your score is 55, your turn will come after the 60 and 65 pointers are cleared.


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi... I was going through another forum and saw this message posted by someone, wanted to know will this be true, if yes then this will definitely delay Grant for all who are waiting...

"Hi Guys,

I just got an email today which said GSM Allocated (I believe it means CO).

They mentioned that there are limited places left for 2015-2016 year and they can't grant visa withing this programme year if all the slots are fulfilled."

Source of this quote is http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards-287.html


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi... I was going through another forum and saw this message posted by someone, wanted to know will this be true, if yes then this will definitely delay Grant for all who are waiting...
> 
> "Hi Guys,
> 
> ...




From his timeline, he applied for Victoria not NSW.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

dapang0112 said:


> jagdeepslamba said:
> 
> 
> > Hi... I was going through another forum and saw this message posted by someone, wanted to know will this be true, if yes then this will definitely delay Grant for all who are waiting...
> ...


There is no quota for 190 . Isn't it?


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

aussiebear said:


> There is no quota for 190 . Isn't it?




I think each state has its own quota, so if Victoria's is full it does not mean NSW's is full. Correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> There is no quota for 190 . Isn't it?


 on the industry nsw website they say the allocated around 4000 for this year.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

chouse said:


> on the industry nsw website they say the allocated around 4000 for this year.


That is for all the skill codes together. 

Unlike 189, in 190 we do not have cieling of individual codes.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi... I was going through another forum and saw this message posted by someone, wanted to know will this be true, if yes then this will definitely delay Grant for all who are waiting...
> 
> "Hi Guys,
> 
> ...


the total number of PR visa is limited for each financial year, it is common that the quota is fulfilled before 30/6. eg one 189 applicant brings spouse and 3 children, then 5 pr visas are used. same thing happened for last financial year, just wait, after 1/7, new quota is available and visa will be granted


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

Does it mean there will be no more invites for 2015-2016 is it??


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

dapang0112 said:


> aussiebear said:
> 
> 
> > There is no quota for 190 . Isn't it?
> ...


I think you are right


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi... I was going through another forum and saw this message posted by someone, wanted to know will this be true, if yes then this will definitely delay Grant for all who are waiting... "Hi Guys, I just got an email today which said GSM Allocated (I believe it means CO). They mentioned that there are limited places left for 2015-2016 year and they can't grant visa withing this programme year if all the slots are fulfilled." Source of this quote is http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/975466-190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards-287.html


So not many visas will be issues.. Delay mail period


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Any action today? Invitations/ Nominations/ Anything else?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

None whatsoever; let's hope this week brings some joy. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

We should wait for dibp's update of nsw nomination data in May and see how many places left (probably very few and will be fulfilled by pending approvals) anyway, there won't be invitations until nsw figures out how many they can send for last round.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> We should wait for dibp's update of nsw nomination data in May and see how many places left (probably very few and will be fulfilled by pending approvals) anyway, there won't be invitations until nsw figures out how many they can send for last round.


They update it by when?


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Although dibp has nominated 3600, whether they really went ahead with 190 successfully is not certain. Some might already went for 189 as well. Just wondering whether they will nominate 4000+


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> Although dibp has nominated 3600, whether they really went ahead with 190 successfully is not certain. Some might already went for 189 as well. Just wondering whether they will nominate 4000+


The cap is 4000, they cannot nominate more than that


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> Although dibp has nominated 3600, whether they really went ahead with 190 successfully is not certain. Some might already went for 189 as well. Just wondering whether they will nominate 4000+


there is cap for NSW SS which is 4000. We cant expect anything more 4000 invites.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invitations*



jakurati said:


> there is cap for NSW SS which is 4000. We cant expect anything more 4000 invites.


Hi Guys,

No action for month of May from NSW. Is there any possibility in June. Has it ever happened that invites were not sent by NSW in any month in whole calendar year.

Ridhi Dureja
ICT BA
65 Points


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

jakurati said:


> aussiebear said:
> 
> 
> > Although dibp has nominated 3600, whether they really went ahead with 190 successfully is not certain. Some might already went for 189 as well. Just wondering whether they will nominate 4000+
> ...


Yeah. What I meant was the cap 4000 is for NSW 190 grants; not nominations nor state invitations.


----------



## Irada_K (Feb 8, 2016)

aussiebear said:


> Yeah. What I meant was the cap 4000 is for NSW 190 grants; not nominations nor state invitations.


Yes, I agree. For sure not everyone who got nomination / invitation will get a grant


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

Irada_K said:


> Yes, I agree. For sure not everyone who got nomination / invitation will get a grant


4000 Caps don't mean Grant it only means nomination means Skill Select (EOI) invitation.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Baba_1980 said:


> Irada_K said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I agree. For sure not everyone who got nomination / invitation will get a grant
> ...


Means only dibp knows what it means...


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

aussiebear said:


> Means only dibp knows what it means...




That is true...only NSW and DIBP know what it means...


----------



## thejesp (Oct 12, 2015)

Friends,

There is a rumor being heard that there won't be any more invites from NSW in June. Is this true?


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

thejesp said:


> Friends,
> 
> There is a rumor being heard that there won't be any more invites from NSW in June. Is this true?


Cannot say.

We need to wait till the nominations for state are updated in skill select for the month of May. Hopefully this is updated before 10th of June.


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

All the very best for tomorrow!


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

sachinm01 said:


> All the very best for tomorrow!


Tomorrow never comes :juggle:


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala (Mar 24, 2016)

Can someone please clarify if I can expect to get 189 visa invitation with 65 points under 262113 - Systems Administrator in july in case its not in june?

I am yet to give PTE exam.Willing to know the situation before heading for it.

Also can someone please guide if there are any changes coming up in July for 189 or 190 visa???


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Can someone please clarify if I can expect to get 189 visa invitation with 65 points under 262113 - Systems Administrator in july in case its not in june?
> 
> I am yet to give PTE exam.Willing to know the situation before heading for it.
> 
> Also can someone please guide if there are any changes coming up in July for 189 or 190 visa???


For 65 points 189 itself would do for you.


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala (Mar 24, 2016)

aussiebear said:


> For 65 points 189 itself would do for you.


I will be able to score max 65 points.My cause of worry is in other forums I came across some posts where guys are saying selection criteria may be made strict from July due to proposed changes

I am trying to interpret if that means no calls for 65 pointers from July??


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Can someone please clarify if I can expect to get 189 visa invitation with 65 points under 262113 - Systems Administrator in july in case its not in june?
> 
> I am yet to give PTE exam.Willing to know the situation before heading for it.
> 
> Also can someone please guide if there are any changes coming up in July for 189 or 190 visa???



262113 is not on the SOL so you can't apply for 189, only 190 and only for NSW Stream 2 at this point.

You could also do a 489 to South Australia if you have 85 points including 10 for State Nomination.

It doesn't help to speculate on rule changes until the 1st of July when we will see the DIBP rules ourselves.

The 2016-2017 occupation lists are already out, doubt they will change.


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Can someone please clarify if I can expect to get 189 visa invitation with 65 points under 262113 - Systems Administrator in july in case its not in june?
> 
> I am yet to give PTE exam.Willing to know the situation before heading for it.
> 
> Also can someone please guide if there are any changes coming up in July for 189 or 190 visa???


Hi,

You wouldn't be able to apply for SC189 with System administrator occupation.

Sys admin comes under CSOL. For all CSOL occupations, we need go with SC190 only.

65 pts is good, but may not be good enough to get visa very soon. Need to wait for couple of months.

I am also on same boat.

Thanks,
Elan


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

i have lodged eoi as external auditor with 55 plus 5 state sponsorship points on 190 NSW on 2 june 2016. i got 7 each in ielts. 


Is there Any external auditor who got a state-sponsorship NSW invitation this year? if yes, then at how many points ????? i just want to get an idea if I have any chance of getting invitation before my eoi expires.  Its almost a year and i didnt receive invite.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

farazaidi99 said:


> i have lodged eoi as external auditor with 55 plus 5 state sponsorship points on 190 NSW on 2 june 2016. i got 7 each in ielts.
> 
> 
> Is there Any external auditor who got a state-sponsorship NSW invitation this year? if yes, then at how many points ????? i just want to get an idea if I have any chance of getting invitation before my eoi expires.
> ...


No chance with this score..u need at least 10 more points


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Nominations*

Hi All,

Any invites, nominations today from NSW. 

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any invites, nominations today from NSW.
> 
> ...


No sound of any action


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> No sound of any action


New day tomorrow. Although we are hitting in the dark, since no figures of nominations left are published, but still let us hope tomorrow brings something refreshing to the table.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

Occupation ceilings published. Next draw on 8 and 22 June.

2613 ceiling reached.

See for yourself for all details.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

State nomination places not showing still for May. We may see them updated soon. May be tomorrow.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

things are indeed looking grim. hoping for the best


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invitations*



phpwiz said:


> Occupation ceilings published. Next draw on 8 and 22 June.
> 
> 2613 ceiling reached.
> 
> See for yourself for all details.


Hi

If Occupation ceiling is reached for ICT skills then there will not be any 189. But for NSW it still says same update. It means 700 seats are available. Is there any possibility for getting NSW invite with ICT skills or no possibility with ceiling as in case of 189 visa

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> State nomination places not showing still for May. We may see them updated soon. May be tomorrow.


No we will not see it on tomorrow. Directly the quota 400+ will be funished by tomorrow and then it will again update after 8th and afterwards. There will be free spaces in nsw 190. All the best for tomorrow.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> No we will not see it on tomorrow. Directly the quota 400+ will be funished by tomorrow and then it will again update after 8th and afterwards. There will be free spaces in nsw 190. All the best for tomorrow.


Dear Djdollar.


Is there still hope for 190 55 pointers ? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## nani0506 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello Folks,

EOI submitted under SC190 today claiming 55+5 points for NSW SS.
Points breakup as follows:

ANZSCO- Software Engineer( 261313):
_______
Age- 30
Education (Bachelor's with CS)- 15
Exp- 00 (3.11 yrs exp out of which 2 years deducted by ACS)
PTE- 10
NSW SS- 05
____________
60 points
____________

Plz let me know the chances of invite and time???


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > No we will not see it on tomorrow. Directly the quota 400+ will be funished by tomorrow and then it will again update after 8th and afterwards. There will be free spaces in nsw 190. All the best for tomorrow.
> ...


Hope never dies. There are 38 people in myimmi.tracker with 65 and 60 points. If 65 pointers are not accepting 190 and take a chance for 189 for further rounds then yes chances are there. From 19 th march to 16th april total 261 places were field in 189 with 65 points 26 1313 occupation. So stull after 16th to till date there are about 300 65 pointers will we waiting for 189 visa. Yes if this 300+ people will wait for 189 and dont go for 190 then we have chance to get invite. Cheers.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

For 2613 Group,

190 NSW invitations (7th and 15 April) were in bulk and most 65 pointers were cleared.

On 11 May Draw, 65 pointers cleared till 19 March.
On 25 May Draw, 65 Pointers cleared till 19 April.

Let us see for tomorrow, if some more 65 pointers get the invite or something hopeful comes to the fore for 55 pointers, for whatever is left for this year's NSW Quota.

Good Luck.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Hope never dies. There are 38 people in myimmi.tracker with 65 and 60 points. If 65 pointers are not accepting 190 and take a chance for 189 for further rounds then yes chances are there. From 19 th march to 16th april total 261 places were field in 189 with 65 points 26 1313 occupation. So stull after 16th to till date there are about 300 65 pointers will we waiting for 189 visa. Yes if this 300+ people will wait for 189 and dont go for 190 then we have chance to get invite. Cheers.


Okay.
Lets hope for the best.

But NSW is not issuing invitations these days.
Neither they have any specific dates for invitations.



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> For 2613 Group,
> 
> 190 NSW invitations (7th and 15 April) were in bulk and most 65 pointers were cleared.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your concerns.


How do you know that tomorrow NSW ll be issuing invitations ? 
Any authentic source ? 
Please share ?


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

I'm doubtful that there will be any more NSW invites before the new immigration year starting July 1st, but let's see how it goes. Can only wait...


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

I feel like its a curse to have 55 points 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Thankyou for your concerns.
> 
> 
> How do you know that tomorrow NSW ll be issuing invitations ?
> ...


It is a speculation for tomorrow based on some numbers.


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> Occupation ceilings published. Next draw on 8 and 22 June.
> 
> 2613 ceiling reached.
> 
> See for yourself for all details.



I think we should start striving for 10 more points!!


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> It is a speculation for tomorrow based on some numbers.


Okay thanks for sharing.

Lets see and hope for the best.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Guys, all the best for tomorrow! Let's hope things get rolling again. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> phpwiz said:
> 
> 
> > Occupation ceilings published. Next draw on 8 and 22 June.
> ...


I told that there is an election is comming on july so aussie will be busy on election so immigration will be busy in june. But i thinkmvery few spaces r there in nsw. So lets last waiting day on tomorrow. Otherc
wise we need to choose another option. Will tell after next week what will be the next week option. Cheers.


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

All the very best everyone for tomorrow !:juggle:


----------



## peik85 (Oct 22, 2015)

djdoller said:


> I told that there is an election is comming on july so aussie will be busy on election so immigration will be busy in june. But i thinkmvery few spaces r there in nsw. So lets last waiting day on tomorrow. Otherc
> wise we need to choose another option. Will tell after next week what will be the next week option. Cheers.


I thought after July, NSW quota will be refresh to 4000 again? Why would you act as if the door is closed for NSW?


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

why wait for tmr? nothing will happen tmr


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

AJAUS said:


> Guys, all the best for tomorrow! Let's hope things get rolling again.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> ...


If invites are to roll out tomorrow then you are on top of their list. good luck


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

I hope so ! I wish you all the best Jakurati. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

Guys, July is where it's at. I highly doubt we'll see any more invites for the 2015-2016 year. 1 more month to go...


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

ryan.rich said:


> Guys, July is where it's at. I highly doubt we'll see any more invites for the 2015-2016 year. 1 more month to go...




Might very well be true but last year NSW started their new year process from August, so there is still some hope!


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

ryan.rich said:


> Guys, July is where it's at. I highly doubt we'll see any more invites for the 2015-2016 year. 1 more month to go...


Agree. Wondering why state nominations for May not updated.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

nothing happened, no surprise


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

No news yet ? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

I said 95% of the quota has been filled up and a guy just opposed me. Now we can see the trend. Anyway, Don't expect any massive invite this fin year as I said before. Just try to increase your points and hope for the best of NSW for August onwards


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Nope


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> Agree. Wondering why state nominations for May not updated.


Hopefully next week they would update. Again its just a hope


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

SSOF said:


> I said 95% of the quota has been filled up and a guy just opposed me. Now we can see the trend. Anyway, Don't expect any massive invite this fin year as I said before. Just try to increase your points and hope for the best of NSW for August onwards


I second you on this.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> nothing happened, no surprise


We shouldnt expect anything from NSW for this financial year.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> I feel like its a curse to have 55 points
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


May be you need to work or ietls or pte if you havent scored 20 points in it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jakurati said:


> We shouldnt expect anything from NSW for this financial year.


Last year invites came as late as 20ish of june..


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Last year invites came as late as 20ish of june..


That's true. But it was not a massive one. They will fill the remaining quota in June to reach 4000. But its number is not huge. Only high-pointers got invited last June


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

nani0506 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> EOI submitted under SC190 today claiming 55+5 points for NSW SS.
> Points breakup as follows:
> ...


very slim chances mate. work on ur english in this month so you can increase ur points and be in race for the invite.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Last year invites came as late as 20ish of june..


I agree with you andrey on this but last year we had invites for may month where as this month there were not even one round.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Update on SA nomination http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news...te-nominated-occupation-list-from-4-july-2016


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

AJAUS said:


> Update on SA nomination Revised South Australian State Nominated Occupation List from 4 July 2016
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> ...


No much help for ICT  70 points is way to much to score without ss points


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

70 for ICT is including SS points


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> jakurati said:
> 
> 
> > We shouldnt expect anything from NSW for this financial year.
> ...


Yes. And many 65 pointers droped 190 as they got 189 from dated 19th march to 16th april. On 7th and 15th april all applicant who got 190 nsw invite with 65 points they all got 189 invite on last round. So arround 250+ pkaces are left coz 261 got invite on last round in 189.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

AJAUS said:


> Update on SA nomination Revised South Australian State Nominated Occupation List from 4 July 2016
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> ...


Awesome, best news ever.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

osteo80 said:


> Awesome, best news ever.




How many points do you have currently Osteo?


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

And what's your occupation code?


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invites*



jakurati said:


> I second you on this.


Any nominations or invites today. Or same situation as earlier.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

AJAUS said:


> How many points do you have currently Osteo?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> ...


I will have 65 points soon when I claim points for partner. So it is a good news.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

osteo80 said:


> AJAUS said:
> 
> 
> > How many points do you have currently Osteo?
> ...


Hello everyone, 

Please don't speculate and get panic. Situations won't be that different.... Patience is that is required...


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Dont panic.. 
http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...mination-applications-for-ICT-occupations.pdf
This link says "The minimum points requirement will initially be set at 70 points (including state nomination points) and then may be reduced to 65 points and then 60 points depending on the number of applications received. Immigration SA will provide notice of seven (7) calendar days advising of any changes to the points required. "


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invites*



roni.patel said:


> Dont panic..
> http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...mination-applications-for-ICT-occupations.pdf
> This link says "The minimum points requirement will initially be set at 70 points (including state nomination points) and then may be reduced to 65 points and then 60 points depending on the number of applications received. Immigration SA will provide notice of seven (7) calendar days advising of any changes to the points required. "


Hi

What about NSW. Is it same for NSW as well.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## idontknow (Apr 6, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> Dont panic..
> http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...mination-applications-for-ICT-occupations.pdf
> This link says "The minimum points requirement will initially be set at 70 points (including state nomination points) and then may be reduced to 65 points and then 60 points depending on the number of applications received. Immigration SA will provide notice of seven (7) calendar days advising of any changes to the points required. "


Seems SA doesn't quite need IT guys, I doubt how many (if any) IT people with 70+ points would need to apply for SS in SA. Taken the fact that SA is far from being a state having plenty of IT positions and, NSW SS even 189 are all still accessible with that many points...


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Hey...So you are going ahead with your decision on SA

I have 70 including SS


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Do you guys think that SA will open Marketing specialist as well?


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> roni.patel said:
> 
> 
> > Dont panic..
> ...


Don't think NSW would change. It will remain same. They need people


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Another no invite day. Are there any hopes for NSW with 60+5 points?


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

emboon said:


> Another no invite day. Are there any hopes for NSW with 60+5 points?


Yes.


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

Hi Experts

I had submitted 190 for Engineering Technologist 233914 on 03/28/2016 with 55+5. Today I have received email from EOI skill select stating that the points has been updated to 60+5. 

Could anybody tell me, when I can expect the invite?

Appreciate your quick response on this


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Check this thread for details. There hasn't been any invite post April 15. Everyone here is waiting!


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I had submitted 190 for Engineering Technologist 233914 on 03/28/2016 with 55+5. Today I have received email from EOI skill select stating that the points has been updated to 60+5.
> 
> ...



you should submit a 189 and wait for July or August 189 invitation


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

osteo80 said:


> Awesome, best news ever.


Not really the best news.

SA has always attached "special conditions apply' to ALL ICT skills in their SNOL.
We will have hope ONLY if this is taken off. 

Lets wait for 4th of July.


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> you should submit a 189 and wait for July or August 189 invitation



Thanks for quick response. I have also submitted 189 on 01/06/2016.

Lets hope for the best:fingerscrossed:


Thank you
Nandeeesha


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

AJAUS said:


> Check this thread for details. There hasn't been any invite post April 15. Everyone here is waiting!
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> ...


Thank you for the quick response.

Regards
Nandeesha


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi All,

Specially those gurus / expert (fake ones) from past few weeks trying some how to get invite for 55+5. Just tell me what about and am not seeing any post from them recently  
"Wrong number hai"

Now am referring to 55+5: 
Please use your own mind and start doing some positive initiatives to secure invitation rather depending upon same formula over and over again which is Friday, then next Friday and so on and am sure that Friday wont come. You all are adults and have brains, so please start using it in right direction and keep yourselves safe from these so called GURUS/Expert (only talking about fake ones)

I hope to see betterment onward... Otherwise " You will keep dialing wrong number"


----------



## zlohani (Jun 3, 2016)

Baba_1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Specially those gurus / expert (fake ones) from past few weeks trying some how to get invite for 55+5. Just tell me what about and am not seeing any post from them recently
> "Wrong number hai"
> ...



Hi Baba,

what about 60+5, with IELTS overall 6.5 and 8+ years of experience


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

idontknow said:


> Seems SA doesn't quite need IT guys, I doubt how many (if any) IT people with 70+ points would need to apply for SS in SA. Taken the fact that SA is far from being a state having plenty of IT positions and, NSW SS even 189 are all still accessible with that many points...


Absolutely fact things,


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Baba_1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Specially those gurus / expert (fake ones) from past few weeks trying some how to get invite for 55+5. Just tell me what about and am not seeing any post from them recently
> "Wrong number hai"
> ...


Dear Baba, thanks for the lengthy advise. Please don't make people go panic.


----------



## dapang0112 (Mar 22, 2016)

Baba_1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Specially those gurus / expert (fake ones) from past few weeks trying some how to get invite for 55+5. Just tell me what about and am not seeing any post from them recently
> "Wrong number hai"
> ...




I think all 55 pointers are trying to get 10 more points, but it is not possible for some of them, either because of their age or their English ability...saying this will completely destroy their hopes...


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

dapang0112 said:


> I think all 55 pointers are trying to get 10 more points, but it is not possible for some of them, either because of their age or their English ability...saying this will completely destroy their hopes...


Having False Hope is much worse, it will destroy their life.


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

looks like everyone is waiting for 190 round
Hopefully they will clear the backlog in one go


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello guys I have a question.
Just need to know to claim partner points. The partner just has to be on the sol list or we would need positive assessment from cpa ?

Thanks.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Akon said:


> Hello guys I have a question.
> Just need to know to claim partner points. The partner just has to be on the sol list or we would need positive assessment from cpa ?
> 
> Thanks.


You need to have positive assessment for spouse from the relevant authority to claim points for him/her


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

Akon said:


> Hello guys I have a question.
> Just need to know to claim partner points. The partner just has to be on the sol list or we would need positive assessment from cpa ?
> 
> Thanks.


Both. Assuming you are going for 189.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I had submitted 190 for Engineering Technologist 233914 on 03/28/2016 with 55+5. Today I have received email from EOI skill select stating that the points has been updated to 60+5.
> 
> ...


How did the points increase ? Added experience ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Baba_1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Specially those gurus / expert (fake ones) from past few weeks trying some how to get invite for 55+5. Just tell me what about and am not seeing any post from them recently
> "Wrong number hai"
> ...


Skill select web has been updated but still the state nomination shows the same result for ebd if april nominations. This means they still have few more space for invitation, otherwise they just update the list by showing filled the quota. But still they are working on the exact list as few people droped their 190 eoi and few couldn't go ahead because of error in eoi or might be claimed over points. This impect on last round of invitation. And yes 'Tomorrow never dies'. Even if this year quota will filled all have enough time to try and increase their points. And few more states will again open with new quota after 1st july. Some people automatically get 5 more points as their work experience reached at 3+ years or 5+ years. 
This new system was introduced in february 2014 at middle of the immigration year. So no one were aware how they gonna invite to all. But after the whole year atleast we all know that as far as the people will aware of this migration procedure the more higher pointers will be seen. Because australia is focusing on offshore migration rather then onshore. They really need skilled worker not just australian students. So in our countries people have lot experience in their fields and also every one are able to gain 5 points very easily by eighter IELTS, SPOUSE POINTS, NATI or by WORK EXPERIENCE.
so please every one dont loose patience one day all gonna get invited in different ways in different visa subclass. This is just matter of time. If no invite for june month all will have new opportunity with full of quota and mean while can increase the points too. Cheers and good luck.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Baba_1980 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Can you tell me what us NATI ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

goauzzie said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Baba_1980 said:
> ...


NATI is an lenguage translation from our national lenguage to english or from english to our lenguage. Its taken by perticulare instutute mention in dibp web. If you pass you can get another 5 points.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> goauzzie said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...


Its NAATI find out on www.naati.com.au


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > goauzzie said:
> ...


Credentialled community language

You can receive five points for having a credentialled community language when you are invited to apply. The language must be accredited by the*National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters.

To receive points, you must provide evidence that the authority has accredited you as a translator or interpreter at the paraprofessional level or above.


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

*262113 - nsw190*

Hi fellow aspirants, I've submitted my EOI to NSW on 6th of May and by going through various forum posts, I believe that a score of 60+5 might take about four months to yield an invitation. Is there any System Admin here with a similar score and have received an invitation or have an idea about the possible duration for it?

And about the selection among CSOL/Stream2 applicants, I understand that only high ranking ones will be invited but is there any quota for each occupation and how many invites to CSOL candidates during every draw?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello friends

Is there anyone with Telecom Engineer Profession [AZNCO 263311] who have got invited from NSW in 190 category ?

I have submitted EOI on August 2015 and until now got no response. My points are 55+5(State).

Thanks in advance. 
Regards
USman


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

usmann.alii said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Is there anyone with Telecom Engineer Profession [AZNCO 263311] who have got invited from NSW in 190 category ?
> 
> ...




Usman, I would advise you to work towards increasing your score, via language test if that's possible. You would be in a better position to get invited then. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Whether you have 55 points or more, we are all waiting for next round for several weeks now. Myself on wait with 65+5 and proficient English. 
Will there be any invitation round in June/July?


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am about to lodge my 190 VISA. Please help for below items. 
So far I have filled the form and its saying to submit the application. These questions were asked by Abhishu but I did not see the answers. really appreciate your help on this.

1. When to upload documents ( Do we have a single window to upload the documents or we can upload it in multiple times) ?
2. When I will get my HAP ID for medical ? Pls help for steps. What is HAP ID?
3. When I will complete my PCC (I have not started it)
4. Can I upload any document later after CO allocation?
5. Form 80 and 1221 should be filled by PEN? (when should I fill & upload it they have not been asked yet?)
6. Any other form do I need to submit. I read somewhere form 47A to submit for dependent.
7. For following question my parents are dependent on me financially but living with my elder brother. Do I need to answer this questions yes? Will it make any impact on the application? 
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not traveling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
8. For following question should I mentioned that mother also has custodial rights to the child or can I simply say No and only mention mine?
Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
A-A


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

A-A said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am about to lodge my 190 VISA. Please help for below items.
> So far I have filled the form and its saying to submit the application. These questions were asked by Abhishu but I did not see the answers. really appreciate your help on this.
> ...


Good luck for you application. This thread is for Pending EOI folks. Visa lodge has got another thread.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

new week of waiting


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

All the best to everyone 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invites*



AJAUS said:


> All the best to everyone
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> ...



Hi

Best of luck everybody waiting for invites. I hope in this months at-least few invites are issued by NSW.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

I have applied for nsw 190 with 60 + 5 as a general accountant. Do I have a chance of receiving an Invite ?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Akon said:


> I have applied for nsw 190 with 60 + 5 as a general accountant. Do I have a chance of receiving an Invite ?




You do stand a good chance in the next invitation round. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

But next round is on 8th june and the occupation has reached to the allocated level. Will nsw invite on 8th june as well or its just for 189 ?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Akon said:


> But next round is on 8th june and the occupation has reached to the allocated level. Will nsw invite on 8th june as well or its just for 189 ?


NSW invitations are independent of the 189 invitations. There is no set date as to when the NSW would send out invites.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

There are many 65+5 accountants still waiting. 60+5 has no chance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Good luck to all fellows. I hope this week ends the wait.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Akon said:


> But next round is on 8th june and the occupation has reached to the allocated level. Will nsw invite on 8th june as well or its just for 189 ?


NSW has no timelines in sending out any nomination or invites. This 8 June is specifically for 189 Visa.


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> Good luck for you application. This thread is for Pending EOI folks. Visa lodge has got another thread.


Thanks. Can you please give me the link to that thread.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

A-A said:


> aussiebear said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck for you application. This thread is for Pending EOI folks. Visa lodge has got another thread.
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...0-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards.html#/enter


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Do we hear any NSW approvals at least? No invitations has been sent.


----------



## zlohani (Jun 3, 2016)

aussiebear said:


> Do we hear any NSW approvals at least? No invitations has been sent.


No there is a big silence. May be sign of invitation round this week. Lets hopeful.....


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

sudhaeci said:


> Hi fellow aspirants, I've submitted my EOI to NSW on 6th of May and by going through various forum posts, I believe that a score of 60+5 might take about four months to yield an invitation. Is there any System Admin here with a similar score and have received an invitation or have an idea about the possible duration for it?
> 
> And about the selection among CSOL/Stream2 applicants, I understand that only high ranking ones will be invited but is there any quota for each occupation and how many invites to CSOL candidates during every draw?
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


On same boat... Few ppl have got NSW invitations today...
But, for different occupations... None for System admins, as far as I could see...


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

zlohani said:


> No there is a big silence. May be sign of invitation round this week. Lets hopeful.....





pelanchelian said:


> On same boat... Few ppl have got NSW invitations today...
> But, for different occupations... None for System admins, as far as I could see...


Are you sure on this. I dont see any update in immitracker. You referring to any of your friends?


----------



## zlohani (Jun 3, 2016)

pelanchelian said:


> On same boat... Few ppl have got NSW invitations today...
> But, for different occupations... None for System admins, as far as I could see...


Hi dear, NSW invitation or approval ?


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

aussiebear said:


> Are you sure on this. I dont see any update in immitracker. You referring to any of your friends?


Check this thread mate...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...88258-nsw-state-sponsorship-invitation-7.html


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

zlohani said:


> Hi dear, NSW invitation or approval ?


I never heard receipt of any NSW invitation after 16/17th April 2016. Please confirm the source of information...


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

pelanchelian said:


> Check this thread mate...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...88258-nsw-state-sponsorship-invitation-7.html


If I'm not wrong, you were reading older posts in that thread. The last post in that thread has been posted Yesterday, 06:38 AM, not even today.


----------



## zlohani (Jun 3, 2016)

aussiebear said:


> If I'm not wrong, you were reading older posts in that thread. The last post in that thread has been posted Yesterday, 06:38 AM, not even today.


And 2nd last post if of 13th May 2016, 09:36 AM. totally wrong information shared by that guy.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

pelanchelian said:


> Check this thread mate...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...88258-nsw-state-sponsorship-invitation-7.html




False Alarm...


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pelanchelian (May 13, 2016)

aussiebear said:


> If I'm not wrong, you were reading older posts in that thread. The last post in that thread has been posted Yesterday, 06:38 AM, not even today.


oops... my bad,,, facepalm... that's from 2015... I too was excited when I read those posts... unfortunately, didn't check the year...


----------



## luckyz (Dec 23, 2011)

My NSW invitation is approved and received invite via DIBP to file my visa. I am an engineering graduate and please let me know, is it required to upload my individual semester marks sheets to the portal or just consolidated mark sheet and convocation degree is sufficient?

My agent states, individual mark sheets are mandatory and CO would come back asking for it later?

Please advice. 

TIA


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

luckyz said:


> My NSW invitation is approved and received invite via DIBP to file my visa. I am an engineering graduate and please let me know, is it required to upload my individual semester marks sheets to the portal or just consolidated mark sheet and convocation degree is sufficient?
> 
> My agent states, individual mark sheets are mandatory and CO would come back asking for it later?
> 
> ...


Did you receive your DIBP invite today ?
Can you share the date.


----------



## luckyz (Dec 23, 2011)

Please refer my signature. Its updated.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

luckyz said:


> Please refer my signature. Its updated.


Okay. This means that you have received the approval from NSW May 27th (not today). Congrats and good luck with your visa application. 

Visa application queries please post under respective thread. This thread is for people mainly waiting for NSW invitation...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards-316.html


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

I have applied for Nsw 190 with 60+5 as a general accountant. I submitted my EOI on 31st oct 2015. I am in Melbourne and have 5 points from work exp. however i do not have Australian study so I couldnt claim 5 points for it. i friend of mine told me that I am not getting invitation because I do not have Australian Study, does it really matter ? Do you get preference if you have Australian Degree ?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

luckyz said:


> My NSW invitation is approved and received invite via DIBP to file my visa. I am an engineering graduate and please let me know, is it required to upload my individual semester marks sheets to the portal or just consolidated mark sheet and convocation degree is sufficient?
> 
> My agent states, individual mark sheets are mandatory and CO would come back asking for it later?
> 
> ...


Consolidated and Convoc.Dis more than enough


----------



## luckyz (Dec 23, 2011)

Vj says its required... i am confused now... have u or anyone applied without individual mark sheets?


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

luckyz said:


> Vj says its required... i am confused now... have u or anyone applied without individual mark sheets?


U should provide them both individual and consolidated mark sheets along with degree certificate..it's better to provide them everything in advance to avoid any delays later


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Akon said:


> I have applied for Nsw 190 with 60+5 as a general accountant. I submitted my EOI on 31st oct 2015. I am in Melbourne and have 5 points from work exp. however i do not have Australian study so I couldnt claim 5 points for it. i friend of mine told me that I am not getting invitation because I do not have Australian Study, does it really matter ? Do you get preference if you have Australian Degree ?


. Australian study doesn't matter..u need minimum 65 points in order to get an invite..it's been ages since a 60 pointer got an invite..u can get additional points either through work exp or superior english


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Any hints or possibility from NSW of sending invitations tthis week?


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

No hints but my guess is like this.

1. It is highly unlikely that NSW would have closed 4000 nominations by Apr 15th - 75 days before end of the year. They would have reserved atleast 150 for the remaining two months.

2. There should be at least 100-150 nominations that were refused, as they would have accepted 189.

3. So max of 250-300 nominations are still pending.

4. [This one is extreme assumption] They may try to give some time after June 8, so that people who are trying 190/189, have a chance to withdraw their EOI for 190, if they get invite for 189 on 8th of June. 

5. They would want to get as close to the 4000 mark in the next invite (factoring refusals), so may delay slightly more to get accurate figures. 

My Guess: 14-16 June.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> No hints but my guess is like this.
> 
> 1. It is highly unlikely that NSW would have closed 4000 nominations by Apr 15th - 75 days before end of the year. They would have reserved atleast 150 for the remaining two months.
> 
> ...


Hope you are right. Good luck to us all.
Maybe June 17 since thats the next Friday after this week.


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> No hints but my guess is like this.
> 
> 1. It is highly unlikely that NSW would have closed 4000 nominations by Apr 15th - 75 days before end of the year. They would have reserved atleast 150 for the remaining two months.
> 
> ...




Good points goaussie. Is anyone aware what was trend in June last year? I believe invitations were sent in the last week of June. Not sure


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Lots and lots of engineers r getting 189 today with 60 points. Congrats to all of them. Unbelievable invitation with 1530 numbers. Good for engineers today.
Cheers.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

I hope we get good news too from NSW and our weekend is full of joy.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

djdoller said:


> Lots and lots of engineers r getting 189 today with 60 points. Congrats to all of them. Unbelievable invitation with 1530 numbers. Good for engineers today.
> Cheers.


What about 261313 with 55+5, Nsw invitation?


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> I hope we get good news too from NSW and our weekend is full of joy.



Me too, when I finally see that invite email I'm going to literally jump for joy, lol.


----------



## abhishek.kiet (May 28, 2014)

umashanker said:


> What about 261313 with 55+5, Nsw invitation?




2613** was already full. No benefits to us.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Lots and lots of engineers r getting 189 today with 60 points. Congrats to all of them. Unbelievable invitation with 1530 numbers. Good for engineers today.
> Cheers.


So that means there ll be chances for 55+5 pointers NSW for Engg Technologist ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

umashanker said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Lots and lots of engineers r getting 189 today with 60 points. Congrats to all of them. Unbelievable invitation with 1530 numbers. Good for engineers today.
> ...


If above 500 invite is rest then we can see 55 pointers there. Cheers.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Lots and lots of engineers r getting 189 today with 60 points. Congrats to all of them. Unbelievable invitation with 1530 numbers. Good for engineers today.
> ...


189 is only for 60 or more pointers. Nsw invite is different. So it depends on number of applicants.


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

What are the chances for 263311 telecom enginneers? submitted eoi with 60 points including NSW SS in December. Is there any hope or timelines?


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Can anyone please help me. I dont know how to apply for state sponsorship.

I cleared my PTE exam with 65+ score and I have now 55+5 points for state sponsorship.

I am planning for NSW State sponsorship. I dont know how to submit EOI also. For state sponsorship or 189 visa do we need to just fill the skill select and select 189, 190 visa or for NSW state sponsorship do I need to submit any additional documents other than filling skill select. Could you please let me know. Thanks in advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

djdoller said:


> 189 is only for 60 or more pointers. Nsw invite is different. So it depends on number of applicants.


Yes NSW invitations are different but as per your knowledge maximum of 60 pointers esp engineer got cleared in 189. So that means they also had applied for 190 and now they wont accept 190 and there ll be chances for 55 pointers now. If NSW send invitations ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## CountingStars (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm a Nurse waiting on a 190 invitation from NSW. Have any Nurses been invited recently? Xx


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Which 500 invite ? Nsw or 189.


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

Hi all

I lodged EOI on 6 June 2016 to apply for SS of NSW, code Accountant (general). I understand that Accountant (general) under 189 has reached its ceiling for 2015/2016, therefore no invitation would be issued for this code under 189 until end of June 16.

Does it affect the NSW SS for Accountant (general)? Will NSW stop issuing invitation for Accountant (general) until July 2016?

By the way, is there any chance for 65+5 pointer Accountant (general) to get NSW SS based on your experience?

My point breakdown is as below:

Age: 25
Degree: 15
Working experience: 15
English: 10
NSW SS: 5


----------



## bridge93 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Hi all
> 
> I lodged EOI on 6 June 2016 to apply for SS of NSW, code Accountant (general). I understand that Accountant (general) under 189 has reached its ceiling for 2015/2016, therefore no invitation would be issued for this code under 189 until end of June 16.
> 
> ...


Hi

I am a general accountant waiting for invite from NSW since march 24th with 65 + 5 points and superior english. They haven't invited accountants since 18th march. Although the ceiling is over it does not affect NSW invites but there is no telling when they will invite again and if they will invite accountants.


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

no i have been waiting since december. my points are 55+5. how about you?


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

Any update on 189 invitation round ?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > 189 is only for 60 or more pointers. Nsw invite is different. So it depends on number of applicants.
> ...


Yes that will happen.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

hope DIBP can update May 190 nomitation data asap


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> hope DIBP can update May 190 nomitation data asap


Exactly ! That will help us get a clear picture.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

goauzzie said:


> Exactly ! That will help us get a clear picture.


Lets see when DIBP update 190 Data.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

bridge93 said:


> Hedwig said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


Don't worry you will be invited soon..maybe in july


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

@Bridge93: Thanks. Did you lodge EOI 190 for NT or WA? Or are you only interested in NSW? I'm also think about retaking IELTS to increase English points but I'm not confident if 8 each is achievable. My score last time is L9 R9 W7 S7 and I found speaking is most difficult to improve in the short term.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

nothing today？


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> nothing today？


Nope


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invites*



SOURABH.C said:


> Don't worry you will be invited soon..maybe in july


Hi

By when NSW will update SkillSelect with no of invite details. Its 9th June and one round of 189 has also gone on 8th June. Still on skillselect it is showing with April number

Any idea.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

My guess is by mid next week. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*NSW Invitations clearance*

Does anybody has Idea, till which Date or points NSW has cleared for 261313?


----------



## viv31085 (Feb 27, 2014)

any 60+5 pointers got nsw invite ? ( ICT BA)


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

viv31085 said:


> any 60+5 pointers got nsw invite ? ( ICT BA)


No invites sent today yet as far as I know.


----------



## ansoedwards (Apr 19, 2016)

Apparently the PTE is a much easier way to score high in English than IELTS. I did TOEFL, but my sister did IELTS, was not happy with the result and then did PTE and scored highest possible marks and got 20 points for English.


----------



## ansoedwards (Apr 19, 2016)

*Occupation Ceilings*

Hi Hedwig - from what I understand the quotas do not affect 190 invitations. Anything is possible, don't give up hope.


----------



## babbar_manish (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi Friends/Experts,

Could you please suggest what are average time lines for CO assignment, CO Contact and thereafter Grant. (and any additional steps if there are)

Thanks,
Manish

ICT BA 261111
NSW Invite: 07-April-16
NSW Nomination: 24-May-16
Visa Lodged: 07-Jun-16


----------



## ansoedwards (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi, you can check out all the available data updated by users at www.myimmitracker.com. You will be able to use their estimator tool to answer your question. Best of luck.


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

ansoedwards said:


> Apparently the PTE is a much easier way to score high in English than IELTS. I did TOEFL, but my sister did IELTS, was not happy with the result and then did PTE and scored highest possible marks and got 20 points for English.



Definitely! I was very unhappy with my IELTS results, flew up to JHB to do PTE-A and scored full marks in all sections. PTE-A is a better reflection of English proficiency as I find the written section of IELTS very subjective depending on who marks it. 

First IELTS I wrote a few years ago I scored 9 for writing, then earlier this year on my second exam I scored 6.5. Go figure...


----------



## ansoedwards (Apr 19, 2016)

I see your EOI was logged in May - live every day in excitement and expectation to receive that invite. You have great points and the right skill. Nothing beats getting that invite . Hang in there, and good luck.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I lodged Visa on 7 May and still waiting CO assign.
No predefined CO assign timeline all depends upon the work load I think.


babbar_manish said:


> Hi Friends/Experts,
> 
> Could you please suggest what are average time lines for CO assignment, CO Contact and thereafter Grant. (and any additional steps if there are)
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

harinderjitf5 said:


> I lodged Visa on 7 May and still waiting CO assign. No predefined CO assign timeline all depends upon the work load I think.


 takes 2-8 weeks for a CO


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

Hi Expert 

Do you guys have any update for June invite for Engineering Technologist 233914(60+5 Points)

Thank you 
Nandeesha


----------



## ansoedwards (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi, perhaps you will find some data here www.myimmitracker.com - people voluntarily go and lodge their data for 190, 189 and partner visas.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

ansoedwards said:


> Hi Hedwig - from what I understand the quotas do not affect 190 invitations. Anything is possible, don't give up hope.


I believe every state has a quota, however, they don't publish based on jobs


----------



## hop (May 25, 2016)

Guys i need ur help, i have submitted EOI with 55 points on 12-feb-2016, my passport is renewed and i collect the new today with new date of expiry and passport no. should i mention in EOI, and if i edit eoi how it will effect my ranking.


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

hop said:


> Guys i need ur help, i have submitted EOI with 55 points on 12-feb-2016, my passport is renewed and i collect the new today with new date of expiry and passport no. should i mention in EOI, and if i edit eoi how it will effect my ranking.



Unless what you edit changes your points your EOI date of effect will stay as is, so you can edit your passport number. It will not change your ranking in the system.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

hop said:


> Guys i need ur help, i have submitted EOI with 55 points on 12-feb-2016, my passport is renewed and i collect the new today with new date of expiry and passport no. should i mention in EOI, and if i edit eoi how it will effect my ranking.


No it will not affect your EOI submission date. You can edit by all means.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

any invitation today?

2613** with 55+5 (proficient English) waiting since Dec'15


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

aka_1178 said:


> any invitation today?
> 
> 2613** with 55+5 (proficient English) waiting since Dec'15


I'm also eagerly waiting. My fair guess is that they might have stopped sending invitations for this financial year. They might resume from 1st of July.


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

bridge93 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a general accountant waiting for invite from NSW since march 24th with 65 + 5 points and superior english. They haven't invited accountants since 18th march. Although the ceiling is over it does not affect NSW invites but there is no telling when they will invite again and if they will invite accountants.


Hi Bridge, I just saw the result of 25 May 189 invitation round. The points for accountant reduced to 65 in this round. Have you received 189 invitation?

When the result show 65 points for accountants, does it mean that all EOI with 65 points receive invitation?


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

another dry friday .. . . no more invitation for this year i guess


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Tayyabb said:


> another dry friday .. . . no more invitation for this year i guess


Yeah. They have been sending out invites consistently. This much pause means we have to wait till July. In fact even if they invite now it wouldn't be for this year nominations count (4000); coz they will take few weeks to approve and by the time they approve the new financial year might have come.

Nevertheless I would be delighted to see any invitation if they send before July. Good luck everyone. ...


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

nsw was very strict this year with engineering profession...


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Tayyabb said:


> nsw was very strict this year with engineering profession...


Means? Selection criteria?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Tayyabb said:


> another dry friday .. . . no more invitation for this year i guess



They've sent out mass invites around 4-5 pm previously. I think there are still some invites left, just not many. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

It isn't over till it's over. Lets keep the hope as there might be still some spots left. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Tayyabb said:
> 
> 
> > another dry friday .. . . no more invitation for this year i guess
> ...


Okay let's hope they do it today. Cheers...


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invites*



aurora.a said:


> They've sent out mass invites around 4-5 pm previously. I think there are still some invites left, just not many.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

From today evening AUS time it is beginning of long week end in Australia. People might be in holiday mood. There is very slim chance of invites from NSW today.

Next week there could be some action as for remaining quota if available, invites may be sent as only 3 weeks are left for June and year end.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

NSW sent out invitations today, someone updated on myimmitracker


----------



## vhenzchico (Jun 10, 2016)

That's true. A motor mechanic with 55+5 points in EOI. 8yrs eperience but only 5 in IELTS. Is that possible? I thought it should be 6 above to qualify.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

vhenzchico said:


> That's true. A motor mechanic with 55+5 points in EOI. 8yrs eperience but only 5 in IELTS. Is that possible? I thought it should be 6 above to qualify.


just typing error i guess, 5 is next to 6 on keyboard


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

vhenzchico said:


> That's true. A motor mechanic with 55+5 points in EOI. 8yrs eperience but only 5 in IELTS. Is that possible? I thought it should be 6 above to qualify.


Saw it. IELTS 5 is not enough. Should have 6 at least. Think false record. Otherwise this forum also should be flooded with info ....


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

today must be the last round of invitations by nsw, so we don't need to expact anything untill 1/7


----------



## vhenzchico (Jun 10, 2016)

Btw, somebody from the other forum got invited today. A 55+5 pointer, electrical eng'g technician. Let's keep the faith.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

vhenzchico said:


> Btw, somebody from the other forum got invited today. A 55+5 pointer, electrical eng'g technician. Let's keep the faith.


May be they invited few from certain occupations?


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

There are atleast 2 invites from NSW on immitracker. 

Secondary school teacher and a Motor Mechanic - both 55 + 5 pointers.


----------



## zlohani (Jun 3, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> There are atleast 2 invites from NSW on immitracker.
> 
> Secondary school teacher and a Motor Mechanic - both 55 + 5 pointers.


So story END for 2015-16 year ?


----------



## CountingStars (Apr 29, 2016)

I got my invitation today. Nurse with 60 points. Lodged my EOI on the 26th May x


----------



## zlohani (Jun 3, 2016)

No invitation to ICT Professionals in today's NSW round.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

zlohani said:


> No invitation to ICT Professionals in today's NSW round.


Don't think they sent many invitations. ...


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

zlohani said:


> So story END for 2015-16 year ?


We cannot be certain till the state nominations are updated in skill select.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

zlohani said:


> So story END for 2015-16 year ?


yes. wait for new financial year


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invites*



aussiebear said:


> May be they invited few from certain occupations?


Hi

As per immi tracker Motor Mechanic occupation with IELTS 6 score has got the invitation. 
if this information is true then there is high possibility that more people will start getting invites from next week. As earlier there was no news of invites after April till now. 

Lets hope for the best and prey that next week is lucky week for all of us 

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> As per immi tracker Motor Mechanic occupation with IELTS 6 score has got the invitation.
> if this information is true then there is high possibility that more people will start getting invites from next week. As earlier there was no news of invites after April till now.
> ...


no, this is the last round for 15-16 financial year, we would all wait for 1/7 onwards


----------



## ansoedwards (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes a lady from South Africa just posted in another forum they also got invited this morning for Motor Mechanic (possibly her) Hang in there guys!


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> no, this is the last round for 15-16 financial year, we would all wait for 1/7 onwards




How do you know that? Last year they invited in late June as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zlohani (Jun 3, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> no, this is the last round for 15-16 financial year, we would all wait for 1/7 onwards


On what grounds you are so confident that this is the last round?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invites*



andyyangjian said:


> no, this is the last round for 15-16 financial year, we would all wait for 1/7 onwards


Hi

I checked last year details people got invite from NSW on 18th June and 30th June also
I am not sure. Expert from last year can comment

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

zlohani said:


> On what grounds you are so confident that this is the last round?


it is easy to analyse, NSW sent out 4000 invitations by 15/4, then they processed these applications (massive nomitation approvals in may, no new invitation), but some of them withdrawed because they got invited by 189, so a few quota left and they sent out invitations today as the last round. as 14 days are allowed to submit docs, and the competitiveness of nsw 190, i don't think they will give up the chance, so it is very unlikely to hear any good news before 30/6


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invites*



andyyangjian said:


> it is easy to analyse, NSW sent out 4000 invitations by 15/4, then they processed these applications (massive nomitation approvals in may, no new invitation), but some of them withdrawed because they got invited by 189, so a few quota left and they sent out invitations today as the last round. as 14 days are allowed to submit docs, and the competitiveness of nsw 190, i don't think they will give up the chance, so it is very unlikely to hear any good news before 30/6


Hi

For 189 Visa still one more round is left on 23rd June. How it can be last round for NSW with today's date

It's too early to predict

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## zlohani (Jun 3, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> it is easy to analyse, NSW sent out 4000 invitations by 15/4, then they processed these applications (massive nomitation approvals in may, no new invitation), but some of them withdrawed because they got invited by 189, so a few quota left and they sent out invitations today as the last round. as 14 days are allowed to submit docs, and the competitiveness of nsw 190, i don't think they will give up the chance, so it is very unlikely to hear any good news before 30/6


Do you think NSW sent 200+ invites today? As per my understanding NSW sent invites to very limited occupations only.


----------



## Granny G (May 20, 2016)

Very good. No ITs, no accountants today. I don't need to worry about 190 now. Because I think they only want 70+pointers in accountant now. I will get another 5 point to 70 next financial year (end of July). I think I won't come here to see my Mobi Dick. (I have 65 in accountant and auditing, and its useless.) Maybe my post is too negative. I am disappointed in Aussie gov. Anyway, thanks for information sharing everyone.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

zlohani said:


> Do you think NSW sent 200+ invites today? As per my understanding NSW sent invites to very limited occupations only.


do you think 200+ left for NSW? 724 left by april, 600+ sent out for feb mar apr, so i think no more than 100 left for this round


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> zlohani said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think NSW sent 200+ invites today? As per my understanding NSW sent invites to very limited occupations only.
> ...


I agree. I think this is an addhoc invitation round to fill the fallapart gaps. They must have sent out all invitations in April and with May approvals all must have been filled. That's why May was silent. They only invited to fill gaps of those who left.


----------



## kckea (Jun 10, 2016)

CountingStars;1038d
5897 said:


> I got my invitation today. Nurse with 60 points. Lodged my EOI on the 26th May x


Congratulations. Did you lodged eoi may 26th this year? Iv been waiting since November 2015.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

Can anybody tell when was the state nomination page in skill select updated the last time ?


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

What happened today fellows! Just read disappointing news of round today.


----------



## zlohani (Jun 3, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> Can anybody tell when was the state nomination page in skill select updated the last time ?


Around 25th May


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

from what i read here and on the website, I think you guys should remain positive and hope for another round before the end of june.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

As per some of todays post NSW is giving invitation to some 55 pointers.

Lets have a hope that they ll continue this for the remaining places in this months.

Let us donot loose hope. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jesiu (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi guy,

I have question about NSW Application.
I've got confirmation letter from NSW but for English language proficiency it states IELTS while I took PTE. Did I miss it? Should I choose PTE in my application but the problem is I didn't noticed any option to choose PTE or IELTS or different language exam??? Please, advise me if that what happens to all application or it is my mistake/omission?

Cheers,


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

zlohani said:


> goauzzie said:
> 
> 
> > Can anybody tell when was the state nomination page in skill select updated the last time ?
> ...


Cool. This means Data for May should be available around 25 June. Till then it's just speculation.


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

jesiu said:


> Hi guy,
> 
> I have question about NSW Application.
> I've got confirmation letter from NSW but for English language proficiency it states IELTS while I took PTE. Did I miss it? Should I choose PTE in my application but the problem is I didn't noticed any option to choose PTE or IELTS or different language exam??? Please, advise me if that what happens to all application or it is my mistake/omission?
> ...


Any of the one will work, Provide PTE details there...


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

Eventually NSW had sent out invitations last Friday (even though I estimate the number as only a few and for some certain types of occupations) by beaking the 2 months silence. Now I'm more interested to see occupation ceilings for 2016-2017 for 189 and overall 190 quota by NSW for 2016-2016 which will determine the date that we will be invited. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

Any hope for 190 round in the end of this month for Accountants?


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

bridge93 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a general accountant waiting for invite from NSW since march 24th with 65 + 5 points and superior english. They haven't invited accountants since 18th march. Although the ceiling is over it does not affect NSW invites but there is no telling when they will invite again and if they will invite accountants.


Eishh its been that long with no invite? I'm also a 221111 with 70 + 5 just lodged my EOI on the 6th June 2016 was hoping for a quick SS NSW invite. looks like I might be waiting for 189 when a new quota is introduced 1 July 2016. I keep :fingerscrossed: hoping for an invitation before end of June though.


----------



## 65Points! (Apr 18, 2016)

NP101 said:


> Any hope for 190 round in the end of this month for Accountants?


Whatever sense I am making of the recent round of invite by the NSW, it seems the window is pretty much shut for the Accountants and the IT professionals for this fiscal. NSW was at best left with 200 odd invites, and those have been or whatever little is left now, would be all consumed by occupations other than the above two.

Let us watch out for 2016/17 SC189 occupation ceilings, and SC190 state nomination break-ups.


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

What are the chances for telecom emgineers 263311 with 55 points without NSW 5 points?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

skinaqvi said:


> What are the chances for telecom emgineers 263311 with 55 points without NSW 5 points?


Slim to none for this financial year.


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

ozengineer said:


> skinaqvi said:
> 
> 
> > What are the chances for telecom emgineers 263311 with 55 points without NSW 5 points?
> ...


Reason? As still 189 open with 200+ seats and not single NSW invitation sent out. What is the possibility in July and August.
Really disappointed that what is the purpose of state sponsership when not to pick 55 points


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

rohit5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please help me. I dont know how to apply for state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

Can anyone please help me. I submitted my EOI for state sponsorship and selected "any state" from the drop down. Do I need to again fill and submit additional application for NSW, Victoria etc for state sponsorship. Please let me know. Thanks in advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

rohit5 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When you specify a state in your EOI, that particular state would prefer you for nomination when compared to the guys who select "any state". So yes you should modify this particular EOI to your desired state. Secondly filing multiple EOIs is not disallowed, you should raise separate EOIs for Victoria and others, if any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

BAT7722 said:


> When you specify a state in your EOI, that particular state would prefer you for nomination when compared to the guys who select "any state". So yes you should modify this particular EOI to your desired state. Secondly filing multiple EOIs is not disallowed, you should raise separate EOIs for Victoria and others, if any.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much BAT7722. In addition to raising multiple EOIs please let me know, after raising multiple EOIs do I need to again fill and submit application form to each state for receiving invitation. Thanks in advance.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

rohit5 said:


> Thank you very much BAT7722. In addition to raising multiple EOIs please let me know, after raising multiple EOIs do I need to again fill and submit application form to each state for receiving invitation. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Rohit




No, Rohit. You just have to fill up those EOIs and then wait. The states will contact you through email for lodging application for nomination. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

65Points! said:


> Whatever sense I am making of the recent round of invite by the NSW, it seems the window is pretty much shut for the Accountants and the IT professionals for this fiscal. NSW was at best left with 200 odd invites, and those have been or whatever little is left now, would be all consumed by occupations other than the above two.
> 
> Let us watch out for 2016/17 SC189 occupation ceilings, and SC190 state nomination break-ups.


Yes the ceilings for 2016-17 are key. General Accountants 221111 have been flagged for the last two years (not sure about before that). DIBP have been getting recommendations from CPA and ICAA to increase the quotas for theses codes but the opposite was happening - reduction in the quotas and flagged status remaining. Lets hope they wont annihilate us from the list ... I hope we get a good quota though. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jimmyaus (Dec 1, 2015)

I have filed NSW-EOI in the 1st week of May 2016... Stream 2..... 149914 Financial Institution Branch Manager. Points:: Age 30, Education: 15 (Masters) Employment: 10 (Vetassess) PTE: 10 = 65 + 5 State Nomination TOTAL 70...
Seniors Please Guide::::: Is there a fair chance of securing an invite in coming 1-2 weeks.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hasn't nsw also followed the 189 trend by not inviting IT/accountants? Shall we hope of regular round this month?


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> Hasn't nsw also followed the 189 trend by not inviting IT/accountants? Shall we hope of regular round this month?


I don't think there is that sort of correlation between 189 and 190.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

Guys, hold your horses. I am certain there are 150-200 more nominations. 

On 10th June, they would have sent max 30. If there are no non-IT applications at the end of the year, they will send the remaining ones to IT / Accountants.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Counting days really.
Let's see if there's a regular invitations round this week.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> Counting days really. Let's see if there's a regular invitations round this week.


There are should be some this month...


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> Counting days really.
> Let's see if there's a regular invitations round this week.


Do they send in consecutive weeks?


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

Hi 

is anybody got invite for Engineering Technologist 233914 ?

Thank you 
Nandeesha


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Hi
> 
> is anybody got invite for Engineering Technologist 233914 ?
> 
> ...


Not yet.

I am also engg technologist waiting since many months 

What are your points breakdown ? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi Guys - new to this forum. Please excuse me if I leave any information out. My EOI has been updated with my PTE scores (90/90/90/90)

Points without SS = 50
Points with SS = 55
Points with PTE = 75

Applying for 190 subclass
ICT Sales Representative - 225213

I have a Bachelors and Masters degree in Electrical and Electronic Engineering but it counts for nothing because my entire career has been in technology pre-sales as reflected in my CV. 

Note: Since May 2015 I have quit my full time job and started a photography business and a security systems integration business. Will the lack of full-time employment (at the time of application) affect my PR process in any way?

What are my chances for a 190 sponsored by NSW? Any pointers / pitfalls to keep an eye out for?


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Not yet.
> 
> I am also engg technologist waiting since many months
> 
> ...


I submitted 190 NSW on 04th march 2016 with 55+5. and June 1st I updated in to 60+5.

Do we have any hope if our point is 60+5.

Thank you 
Nandeesha


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> I submitted 190 NSW on 04th march 2016 with 55+5. and June 1st I updated in to 60+5.
> 
> Do we have any hope if our point is 60+5.
> 
> ...


Mine is 55+5.

I donot see any hope within this tenure upto 1st July from NSW.

But i hope that we shall be cleared in the next upcoming F.year.

You must apply for 189 on 60 points also. I guess u ll be cleared after 1st July because of new Q revision. And i donot see more Engg Tech. So may be NSW ll also get this occupation cleared.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Mine is 55+5.
> 
> I donot see any hope within this tenure upto 1st July from NSW.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro.

I had submitted 189 on June 1st

Lets hope for the best. Keep in touch

Thank you 
Nandeesha


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Thanks Bro.
> 
> I had submitted 189 on June 1st
> 
> ...


Best of luck 

In sha Allah

There ll be good news for all of us.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Counting days really.
> ...


Why not? It can be on any day.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> Why not? It can be on any day.


Okay lets hope for a mass invite session then :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Thank you very much BAT7722.

Thanks and Regards,
Rohit



BAT7722 said:


> No, Rohit. You just have to fill up those EOIs and then wait. The states will contact you through email for lodging application for nomination.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

As per DIBP website, the occupation ceilings for new SOL should be published from early June onwards. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL
"Information on the occupation ceiling levels for the 2016-17 SOL will be available on the SkillSelect page from early June."

Unfortunately not published yet. Any news on occupations ceilings published anywhere else? Apparently, how soon the backlogs will be cleared and each of us will be invited will be based on it (Since 190 invitations mainly goes for guys who cannot go ahead with 189).


----------



## zlohani (Jun 3, 2016)

aussiebear said:


> As per DIBP website, the occupation ceilings for new SOL should be published from early June onwards.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL
> "Information on the occupation ceiling levels for the 2016-17 SOL will be available on the SkillSelect page from early June."
> ...


Occupational Ceiling for 2016-17 sol would be published after 2nd round of 189


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW invites*

Hi All

Is there possibility of invites from NSW on 16th and 17th June.

What are the possibilities of invites. Still skillselect is not updated with invites sent in May.

Regards
Ridhi
ICT BA(60+5) Points


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is there possibility of invites from NSW on 16th and 17th June.
> 
> ...


Nobody knows. 
It doesn't make sense that 65+ scorers also have to wait 2 months. Nevertheless, keeping the hopes.


----------



## VBA (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi all,

I've submitted 2 EOIs (ICT BA) yesterday. One for 189 (60 points) and other for 190 (NSW)(65 points).
Can anyone please tell me how much time usually NSW takes??? like maximum?? :confused2:

Thank you.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

VBA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've submitted 2 EOIs (ICT BA) yesterday. One for 189 (60 points) and other for 190 (NSW)(65 points).
> Can anyone please tell me how much time usually NSW takes??? like maximum??
> ...


Wait for quota. I feel that quota for ict occupations will increase for 2016-2017.


----------



## VBA (Jan 31, 2016)

aussiebear said:


> Wait for quota. I feel that quota for ict occupations will increase for 2016-2017.


Is state invitations also depend on general quota or there is some different quota for states??


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

VBA said:


> Is state invitations also depend on general quota or there is some different quota for states??


Each state has its own quota for all occupations combined; general 189 occupation ceilings does not apply to 190 state nominations. 

However, since anyone would prefer 189 over 190, more quota for 189 means, backlog for 190 going to be cleared faster as well. And waitng times will be lesser as well.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

submitted EOI for 189 with 65 points (english-10).

When will be expected invitation in august end ? Experienced folks, please share your inputs.


----------



## PunjabiAussie (Jun 14, 2016)

VBA said:


> Is state invitations also depend on general quota or there is some different quota for states??


Hi VBA, 

Did you created different EOI for 189 and 190 or submitted in one EOI ?


----------



## VBA (Jan 31, 2016)

PunjabiAussie said:


> Hi VBA,
> 
> Did you created different EOI for 189 and 190 or submitted in one EOI ?


Yes


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

VBA said:


> PunjabiAussie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi VBA,
> ...


Do you think there is a difference creating two different EOIs vs using a common one with state specifically specified for 190?


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

I think you cannot have same EOI for 189 and 190.

But you can have an EOI for 190 for all states - if you choose any.
Of 1 EOI for each state, if you specifically mention the state.

Please make sure you use different email ids for each EOI.


----------



## Omerfs (Aug 22, 2015)

<*SNIP*> *English only please - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*

I applied since August 2015 for NSW 55+5 with same Engg tehnologist. 

How you are thinking we will get after July. I think they will start again with 70 + pointers we will never get a chance.


----------



## Omerfs (Aug 22, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Mine is 55+5.
> 
> I donot see any hope within this tenure upto 1st July from NSW.
> 
> ...



<*SNIP*> -* Keep posts in English please - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*

I applied since August 2015 for NSW 55+5 with same Engg tehnologist. 

How you are thinking we will get after July. I think they will start again with 70 + pointers we will never get a chance.


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

aussiebear said:


> Do you think there is a difference creating two different EOIs vs using a common one with state specifically specified for 190?


"My opinion"

Its better to have two EOIs for the 189 and 190 because:
(i) the department allows you to have more than 1 EOI. The department does not prohibit having multiple EOIs. This is a FAQ on the site:-

*How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?*_

There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation. _

(ii) there are delays related to a single EOI for 189 and 190.
- If you get an invite say for 190 it suspends your EOI - that means you cannot be invited for 189 whilst your 190 invitation stands. you will have to wait for that invitation to lapse and then WAIT again for 189 invitation.

However if you have two EOIs, one for 189 and one for SS say NSW for instance, you can get an invitation for 190 and 189 and it remains your call on which to pursue as long as you have not formally lodged a VISA application with the department. in other words your other EOI is not affected by an invitation on the other.

- use of a separate email is not important too. One email can be used for both EOIs

- please when you get a 189 invitation especially and decide to follow it through please be kind enough to withdraw all other EOIs in order to clear the queue give other applicants with lower points tallies a chance. 

Despite their assurance on multiple EOIs, we are not sure whether they actually frown upon the system of maintaining multiple accounts in Skillselect.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Omerfs said:


> <*SNIP*> -* Keep posts in English please - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> kaju/moderator*
> 
> I applied since August 2015 for NSW 55+5 with same Engg tehnologist.
> ...


Yes but i think 65+ pointers ll be in low numbers and they ll be getting 189 
So we have more chances as we stand on 55 pointers.

What are your total points breakdown omer ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

I have a total of 70 points and I'm hoping to receive an invite in July or August, otherwise I'll have to get my wife's BA degree assessed and have her do an English test as well as have additional work experience of mine assessed by the ACS, to take my total points to 80. Don't want to do that if it's not necessary though as it's a big additional cost, so hoping that 70 is enough.


----------



## Omerfs (Aug 22, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Yes but i think 65+ pointers ll be in low numbers and they ll be getting 189
> So we have more chances as we stand on 55 pointers.
> 
> What are your total points breakdown omer ?
> ...


yeah but does this happen last year also Does any one know what happened last year for NSW, do they clear backlog for last year or they don't care they just go for the new application with more points. 

Below is my breakdown, 

With: 55 points
ielts: (W:6.5, L:7, R: 7.5, s:6)
Experience : 15 points
Age: 25 points
Bachelor degree : 15 points
SS: XXXX


EOI : 17/Aug/2015


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

HI all .....do we still have any hopes on NSW invitations this month.....


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> HI all .....do we still have any hopes on NSW invitations this month.....


I hope so


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Many including myself with 65+ score waiting since beginning of May, hopes are fading out for this month.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invites*



ihmar2002 said:


> Many including myself with 65+ score waiting since beginning of May, hopes are fading out for this month.


Including myself with 65 Points for ICT BA. I think 1st July is also friday. Most of the invites will be released with new quota.

Any invites today received for NSW. Or may be tomorrow some invites may be issued

Regards
Ridhi
261111 ICT BA (60+5) Points


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Many including myself with 65+ score waiting since beginning of May, hopes are fading out for this month.
> ...


Good luck to all fellows. I hope weekend ends with celebrations.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Any updates today from NSW guys????


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

Hi all

I have a question which may not be relevant here. However, as many people visit this topic frequently, I hope to receive advice from you.

I lodged 3 EOIs (189, 190 NSW and 190 Western Australia) under 221111 Accountant (general) on 6 June 2016. My point is 65+5 (Age 25, English 10, qualification 15, experience 15).

I know that there is slim chance for 189 accountant 65 pointer because they only invited 70 pointers except in Feb and May 25 rounds. Therefore I put much hope on 190 NSW. But when I see in this forum many accountant 65 pointers have been waiting for NSW invitation months, I am a bit discouraged.

I just received an invitation form Western Australia yesterday 16 June and have 28 days to respond. Please advise if I should accept or wait for NSW? Do you know how difficult it is to find an accountant job in Western Australia? Any of you have experience with Western Australia invitation?

Thanks


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hedwig said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a question which may not be relevant here. However, as many people visit this topic frequently, I hope to receive advice from you.
> 
> ...


Just accept it. A bird in hand is way better than 2 in the bush. If you can't find a job in WA you can move. No one can force you not to.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a question which may not be relevant here. However, as many people visit this topic frequently, I hope to receive advice from you.
> 
> ...


Accept it. Perth is a nice city. You can definitely find jobs.


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

any news from nsw 190.............


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

vsb546 said:


> any news from nsw 190.............


Not yet .. seems another naked day


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invites*

Hi All

Any body received invites today from NSW. Last week some people got invites from NSW

Ridhi
ICT BA 65 Points


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

hi all just a quick question... I submitted eoi on april 15/2016...189 and april 16 190...in the eoi points breakdown table eoi effect date mention as I said above but after my birthday which was in may 14... eoi effect date has been changed to my birthday date but there is no points increase or decrease because I still falls in group between 25-32 even though the date has been changed. Is this seems alright or something went wrong please guys leave your comments. Thanks.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

AS I PREDICTED BEFORE, Don't wait for any massive invitation round these days. NSW may send some limited invites to reach their certain quota only. After July, they will just invite high-pointers for several months. You may expect some noticeable invitation rounds from October onward. You may like it or not, oppose it or not, THIS is the REALITY. We clearly saw that nothing happened after those so called optimistic false hopes..


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

75 pointer applying for 190 NSW under ICT 225213. There is no requirement for this role in CSOL at the moment. However, NSW has a track record of inviting high scorers for PR anyway.

Is this true? Should I be optimistic of getting invited within the next 3 months or should I have an alternative strategy in place?


----------



## jimmyaus (Dec 1, 2015)

Brothers & Sisters.... Any invitations today??? 5.30 PM Sydney Time


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

I believe none today 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Guys.. if I get invite from NSW.. how many days does it take NSW to approve nomination? 
My visa is expiring in 9 weeks 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

kandy123 said:


> Guys.. if I get invite from NSW.. how many days does it take NSW to approve nomination?
> My visa is expiring in 9 weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


You should get nomination in 2 to 3 weeks afterwards.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Another disappointing week. Never thought I'd have to wait 2 months with 65+5 score for 2613.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> Another disappointing week. Never thought I'd have to wait 2 months with 65+5 score for 2613.


For 2613 with 65 points go for 189. You will get in July. Even NSW invites, with nomination approval time it will go beyond that.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

daussie said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Another disappointing week. Never thought I'd have to wait 2 months with 65+5 score for 2613.
> ...


Thanks. I will do 189 now. Just thought it will be faster with 190 fue to backlog. But that didn't happen.


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

kandy123 said:


> Guys.. if I get invite from NSW.. how many days does it take NSW to approve nomination?
> My visa is expiring in 9 weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


Nomination approval may take 2-3 weeks. But visa grant after you get ITA could take 45-90 days depending on how fast you upload the required docs.

But I think there is an option of requesting bridge visa in such cases. 
I don't know much about it however.


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

Hi Expert,

I submitted 189 and 190 with same email id. Will that to be a problem ? Please advice.

Thank you 
Nandeesha


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Hi Expert,
> 
> I submitted 189 and 190 with same email id. Will that to be a problem ? Please advice.
> 
> ...


Hi Nadeesha,

I dont think so and I have also applied in the same way. But, maybe experts can give a confirmation.

Thanks!
Ankur


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

Need someone to answer the question I've posted twice.

I've submitted an EOI for 190 NSW with 70+5 points. 
Profession is ICT Sales Rep 225213

This doesn't appear in the CSOL list for NSW - http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...09/NSW-Occupations-List-for-190_2015-July.pdf

The agent is positive that NSW has sent invites to candidates outside the CSOL but with high scores in the past under a different category. 

I don't know what to believe.

Please advise!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

gsferrari said:


> Need someone to answer the question I've posted twice.
> 
> I've submitted an EOI for 190 NSW with 70+5 points.
> Profession is ICT Sales Rep 225213
> ...


MARA agent or not?


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

gsferrari said:


> Need someone to answer the question I've posted twice.
> 
> I've submitted an EOI for 190 NSW with 70+5 points.
> Profession is ICT Sales Rep 225213
> ...


this occupation is there on DIBP CSOL, NSW can invite you under stream 2.

check below link..

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL


----------



## Sophiekim246 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I will be graduating a Bachelor of Nursing in July and planning to apply for the NSW Visa 190.
So far I have 55 points and with the Visa 190 I will have an extra 5 points.
I am wondering the possibilities for obtaining the NSW State Nomination for Nurses with no experience? And how long approximately it will take? 
Hope anyone can help! Thank you so much!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Hi Expert,
> 
> I submitted 189 and 190 with same email id. Will that to be a problem ? Please advice.
> 
> ...


why would it be a problem?
No issues at all


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Dear all 

Thanks for all the help and support I paid visa fee today...


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

daussie said:


> MARA agent or not?


Yes they are MARA registered agents.



dheeraj81 said:


> this occupation is there on DIBP CSOL, NSW can invite you under stream 2.
> 
> check below link..
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL


Thank you so much Dheeraj! So there is still hope


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I think you should have good scores in IELTS for nursing career so that you can get registration in Australian medical authority. Also I think you will be given bridging visa.



Sophiekim246 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I will be graduating a Bachelor of Nursing in July and planning to apply for the NSW Visa 190.
> So far I have 55 points and with the Visa 190 I will have an extra 5 points.
> ...


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi all.
This who are claiming pts fir spouse..did you ever here about spouse employment verification?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

dreamsanj said:


> Hi all.
> This who are claiming pts fir spouse..did you ever here about spouse employment verification?


It's for SKILLED experience


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> It's for SKILLED experience


 q

Never heard of spouse verification.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> q
> 
> Never heard of spouse verification.


Yes. I mean the skilled experiecne of primary applicant. No points for spouce experiece - no verification required right?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> Yes. I mean the skilled experiecne of primary applicant. No points for spouce experiece - no verification required right?


As can be seen on the forum verification is only carried for main applicant in cases when main applicant claimed points against this Experience.


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

new occupation ceiling for 16-17 is published
NSW may data updated, 549 sent 3823 in total, so 10/6 was the last round as only 177 left for June


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

andyyangjian said:


> new occupation ceiling for 16-17 is published NSW may data updated, 549 sent 3823 in total, so 10/6 was the last round as only 177 left for June


 i dont recall any invitations on the 10/6?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> i dont recall any invitations on the 10/6?




If you check immitracker you will couple entries there, staff nurse, motor mechanic professions were invited. My take is post June 10 round, around 100 spots might be left as I don't think there were too many invitations on 10th June. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AJAUS said:


> If you check immitracker you will couple entries there, staff nurse, motor mechanic professions were invited. My take is post June 10 round, around 100 spots might be left as I don't think there were too many invitations on 10th June. ------------------------------------------------ NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212 ACS: 31-03-16 EOI NSW: 09-05-16 Points- Age: 25 Education: 15 Work Experience: 10 English: 20 NSW SS: 5 Total: 75 Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Oh ok! I Missed that totally. I agree with you


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> new occupation ceiling for 16-17 is published
> NSW may data updated, 549 sent 3823 in total, so 10/6 was the last round as only 177 left for June


Where the occupation ceiling for 16-17 published? Can provide the link please


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

daussie said:


> andyyangjian said:
> 
> 
> > new occupation ceiling for 16-17 is published
> ...


Just got it thanks. 2613 ceiling increased by 298.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

AJAUS said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > i dont recall any invitations on the 10/6?
> ...


I suppose, statistics are about nominations, not invitations. ...?


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

Hi all - I need your help

I received invitation for state sponsorship from Western Australia (visa 190, accountant general 221111, 65+5 points). However, one of the additional requirements for accountant is that the application must have a one-year full time employment contract in Western Australia. The contract can be conditional on being granted the visa.

As I applied from offshore, I find it quite difficult to obtain the employment contract as required. Based on your experience, is there any agent that can help with that step, i.e. issue a conditional employment contract?

In fact I submitted 3 EOIs, one for 189 (but it is hard for an accountant 65 points to get an invitation based on 2015/16 experience), one for 190 NSW, one for 190 WA. WA is very quick in sending me the invitation, only 10 days from the date I lodged EOI. However, the requirement of having full time employment contract is really tough.

NSW invitation seems also tough, as I do not see any invitation in this forum for long.

Do you have any solution for me?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hedwig said:


> Hi all - I need your help I received invitation for state sponsorship from Western Australia (visa 190, accountant general 221111, 65+5 points). However, one of the additional requirements for accountant is that the application must have a one-year full time employment contract in Western Australia. The contract can be conditional on being granted the visa. As I applied from offshore, I find it quite difficult to obtain the employment contract as required. Based on your experience, is there any agent that can help with that step, i.e. issue a conditional employment contract? In fact I submitted 3 EOIs, one for 189 (but it is hard for an accountant 65 points to get an invitation based on 2015/16 experience), one for 190 NSW, one for 190 WA. WA is very quick in sending me the invitation, only 10 days from the date I lodged EOI. However, the requirement of having full time employment contract is really tough. NSW invitation seems also tough, as I do not see any invitation in this forum for long. Do you have any solution for me? Thanks a lot.


Do you actually have an ITA from WA?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Invites*

Hi All

Skillselect is updated with the results of May round. 
As quota for NSW is 4000 and 177 invites left they would have been issued on June 10,

So I don't think any more invites will be sent as this is the last week for June year end.

May be we can expect invites from NSW again with new quota from 1st July considering 1st July invites with new quota.

Experts can comment.


Regards
Ridhi
ICT BA 65 Points


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

daussie said:


> I suppose, statistics are about nominations, not invitations. ...?




Yeah, agreed. While there were few invites sent out on June 10, I guess there have not been many nominations in June so far. We should have places left still. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

@Andrey: Yes, I received an email invitation from WA via Skill Select, just two weeks after EOI lodgement. Do you have any experience on it?


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

Hi, just another silly question - 

Based on this (Chinese) website occupation ceilings for the 2016-2017 programme year | News | Our News | Australian Education and Migration Services Pty Ltd, the 2016/17 ceiling for Accountant (ANZSCO 2211) is 4777. Based on DIBP website, the 2015/16 ceiling for Accountant was 2525.

Is the Chinese website reliable?

Does it mean that the quota has increased nearly two times? Does it mean there would be more chance to accountant from July?

Thanks


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Hi, just another silly question -
> 
> Based on this (Chinese) website occupation ceilings for the 2016-2017 programme year | News | Our News | Australian Education and Migration Services Pty Ltd, the 2016/17 ceiling for Accountant (ANZSCO 2211) is 4777. Based on DIBP website, the 2015/16 ceiling for Accountant was 2525.
> 
> ...


The new ceilings are published. The ceiling for accountants is increased from 2525 to 4777 * but with a condition, which I cannot understand.

*The occupation ceiling for Accountants was set at two and half per cent for the 2015-16 programme year, a further reduced ceiling of two and a half per cent will apply for the 2016-2017 programme year.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

*ICT Security Specialist - EOI*

Dear All,

I am writing to seek insight from senior members of the forum regarding my EOI( Subclass 190) going through for NSW & Victoria. To be precise, I have 60(including age, education, PTE etc.) plus another 5 points which would sum up-to 65 points. 

And above it I have 8+ years of experience and done with my ACS(for ICT Security Specialist) a week back and received a positive report. Alongside of aforementioned, I do possess information security certifications like CISSP, CISA, CEH, CHFI, CCSK, ISO 27001:2001 LA, ITIL v3, MCTIP and currently preparing for my CISM. 

So, on this note, I would like to understand on the possibility or chances of my invite receiving a positive node from the NSW or Victoria. Any enlightenment would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks in advance :fingerscrossed: !!!!!!!


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Dear All,

I am writing to seek insight from senior members of the forum regarding my EOI( Subclass 190) going through for NSW & Victoria. To be precise, I have 60(including age, education, PTE etc.) plus another 5 points which would sum up-to 65 points.

DIBP Points break down including SS - 65 points
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
English - 10 points
Exp - 5 points
VIC SS or NSW - 5 points

And above it I have 8+ years of experience and done with my ACS(for ICT Security Specialist) a week back and received a positive report. Alongside of aforementioned, I do possess information security certifications like CISSP, CISA, CEH, CHFI, CCSK, ISO 27001:2001 LA, ITIL v3, MCTIP and currently preparing for my CISM.

So, on this note, I would like to understand on the possibility or chances of my invite receiving a positive node from the NSW or Victoria. Any enlightenment would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks in advance !!!!!!!


----------



## shalu.yadav (Oct 9, 2015)

goauzzie said:


> The new ceilings are published. The ceiling for accountants is increased from 2525 to 4777 * but with a condition, which I cannot understand.
> 
> *The occupation ceiling for Accountants was set at two and half per cent for the 2015-16 programme year, a further reduced ceiling of two and a half per cent will apply for the 2016-2017 programme year.


Updated ceiling might be wrongly updated as the date for 489 visa given is Nov 2016 which is yet to come. Another noticeable thing the same sentence is updated for Chefs as well and their ceiling limit is also increased by almost 400 but there is no star mark for Chefs.

Statement for Accountants and ceiling value both are contradictory....


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Hedwig said:


> Hi all - I need your help
> 
> I received invitation for state sponsorship from Western Australia (visa 190, accountant general 221111, 65+5 points). However, one of the additional requirements for accountant is that the application must have a one-year full time employment contract in Western Australia. The contract can be conditional on being granted the visa.
> 
> ...



Without Job contract WA do not process any application.
FYI, recent mail I got from WA as follows:


"Dear Jyothi,

Thank you for your email.

All applicants with an occupation on Schedule 2 will need to provide evidence of a contract of employment for full time employment for at least the next 12 months in WA in their nominated (or closely related) occupation. The contract can be conditional on being granted the visa. If applying for nomination for a subclass 489 visa this contract needs to be in regional Western Australia. This is a *mandatory requirement *for applicants with Schedule 2 occupations regardless of the applicant's location.

Skilled Migration Western Australia *acknowledges *that it can be *difficult* to secure an employment contract, however as a Government agency Skilled Migration WA is unable to put you in direct contact with an employer.

If you receive an invitation to apply for WA State nomination this evidence must be emailed to [email protected] after submitting your application.

Invitees have 28 days to complete the online application before the invitation lapses. Once the application is lodged applicants then have 28 days to provide the additional evidence such as evidence of funds and the employment contract. If the evidence is not received the application for State Nomination will be declined.

Applicants with Schedule 2 occupations that are unable to provide a contract of Western Australian employment will not receive Western Australian State Nomination."

Better wait for NSW ,if you can't provide job contract to WA.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

New Occupation Ceilings published. 

2613 Unit Group ceiling increased by 6% to 5300+

Waiting for the dates of July draws to be published. These dates would be published within a week after 22 June, 2016 Draw.


----------



## 1106762 (Jan 19, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Skillselect is updated with the results of May round.
> As quota for NSW is 4000 and 177 invites left they would have been issued on June 10,
> ...



Ridhi,

Could you please update as to where you've found the info about NSW's invitation this year. 4000 is all right but the 177 remaining invites is what i am concerned about. 
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

AJAUS said:


> Yeah, agreed. While there were few invites sent out on June 10, I guess there have not been many nominations in June so far. We should have places left still.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
> ...


Why not you applies for NT


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Awan's said:


> Why not you applies for NT




Hi Awan, my occupation is not listed there in NT occupation list. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

so ICT BA 26111 have now 1482places means they still goes with pro rate system or how they deal with it any idea guys....how was the last year in the beginning.


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hi Nadeesha,
> 
> I dont think so and I have also applied in the same way. But, maybe experts can give a confirmation.
> 
> ...


Thanks Buddy!


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa (May 13, 2016)

JP Mosa said:


> why would it be a problem?
> No issues at all


Thanks Dude!


----------



## 1106762 (Jan 19, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Not to be a downer but there are a few external auditors on this forum with 70+5 and superior English waiting for invite since February


Aurora,

Whats the status of your Visa now ? I have the exact same score profile as you do. Although i have just entered the fray unlike seniors like you.


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

Dear All,

I am writing to seek insight from senior members of the forum regarding my EOI( Subclass 190) going through for NSW & Victoria. To be precise, I have 60(including age, education, PTE etc.) plus another 5 points which would sum up-to 65 points.

DIBP Points break down including SS - 65 points
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
English - 10 points
Exp - 5 points
VIC SS or NSW - 5 points

And above it I have 8+ years of experience and done with my ACS(for ICT Security Specialist) a week back and received a positive report. Alongside of aforementioned, I do possess information security certifications like CISSP, CISA, CEH, CHFI, CCSK, ISO 27001:2001 LA, ITIL v3, MCTIP and currently preparing for my CISM.

So, on this note, I would like to understand on the possibility or chances of my invite receiving a positive node from the NSW or Victoria. Any enlightenment would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks in advance :fingerscrossed: !!!!!!!


----------



## niklucky02 (Jun 29, 2015)

stailions333 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am writing to seek insight from senior members of the forum regarding my EOI( Subclass 190) going through for NSW & Victoria. To be precise, I have 60(including age, education, PTE etc.) plus another 5 points which would sum up-to 65 points.
> 
> ...


I don't know the possibility of the invite but I am sure you should be able to get a job quickly as security specialist are high in demand.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

does anybody know when's the earliest NSW invite for 60pointers for last fiscal year? Do they send invites in July right away?


----------



## Ausstar (Jan 31, 2016)

emboon said:


> does anybody know when's the earliest NSW invite for 60pointers for last fiscal year? Do they send invites in July right away?


Ages ago bud 25th June 2015 after that only 65 pointers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ausstar said:


> Ages ago bud 25th June 2015 after that only 65 pointers


I think depends in anzsco.


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Didn't NSW clear invites for 60+5 pointers til April 2015?


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

emboon said:


> Didn't NSW clear invites for 60+5 pointers til April 2015?


Yes, they did.

Right now I guess the discussion was about 55+5 pointers.


----------



## SSOF (Feb 5, 2016)

emboon said:


> Didn't NSW clear invites for 60+5 pointers til April 2015?


From Feb 2015 to May2015 they invited lots of 55 pointers, and 60 pointers were cleared. But this year until April 2016, even 60 pointers were not cleared.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

SSOF said:


> emboon said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't NSW clear invites for 60+5 pointers til April 2015?
> ...


Which occupation is this about?


----------



## djnidz (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Im a Technical Writer with 8+ years of experience and have submitted my EOI under Subclass 190 with a score of 70 - PTE - Proficient. I've submitted the EOI in April 2016 to NSW. The occupation is under CSOL. Are there any chances of getting an invitation? 

If not what are the possibilities of landing a job in Aus? 
Should I try some other type of Visa?
Are there any companies known to sponsor skilled worked from other countries?

Please help! Thanks in advance.


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Occupation ceilings for the 2016-17 programme year released - Comparison Chart

Look at this link guys!

So what do u think , any chances of invited for 55 plus 5 scorers? For external auditor or accountants general ?

Anyways good luck to all of u !!!


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Occupation ceilings for the 2016-17 programme year released - Comparison Chart

I hope this link is reliable !! So what do u think any chances of invites for external auditors or accountants general with score 55 plus 5? 

Well... It's been a long time since 55 plus 5 scorers with these Anzo codes were invited?

Anyways good luck to u all!!!!!


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

anyone knows when NSW will announce 16-17 invitation news? SOL quota ect.


----------



## engr.myan (Jan 4, 2016)

*Anxiously Awaiting for Email of NSW for 190 visa score:55+5*

Hello Dears,
I lodged EOI for NSW on 07-05-2016 for ANZCO code 233513, but still waiting their email. So could anyone tell me how much time NSW mostly reply. While, my details are mentioned below:

Skilled - Subclass 190 | Production and Plant Engineer - 233513

25/12/1986 – EA (CDR) App. Submitted
19/04/2016 – EA (CDR) +ve Outcome
01/05/2015 - IELTS Results (L-8.0, R-7.5, W-6.0, S-6.0 | Overall - 7.0)
07/05/2016 - EOI Submitted for NSW with 55 pts + 5 pts (State Nomination)


Next Steps:
XX/XX/2016 - NSW Invite | 
XX/XX/2016 - Application for NSW nomination submitted | 
XX/XX/2016 – Skill Select Invitation to apply for 190 visa | 
XX/XX/2016 - 190 visa application to DIBP | 
XX/XX/2016 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded | 
XX/XX/2016 - Case officer assigned
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant |

awaiting response from your side.

Regards,


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

djnidz said:


> Hi Im a Technical Writer with 8+ years of experience and have submitted my EOI under Subclass 190 with a score of 70 - PTE - Proficient. I've submitted the EOI in April 2016 to NSW. The occupation is under CSOL. Are there any chances of getting an invitation?
> 
> If not what are the possibilities of landing a job in Aus?
> Should I try some other type of Visa?
> ...


with 70 points for 190, you have good chances of getting invite...

when? well no one can give confirmation on this.


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Landscape Architect with 55+5 .. any chances ? Please advise if someones expert in prediction

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

kandy123 said:


> Landscape Architect with 55+5 .. any chances ? Please advise if someones expert in prediction
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


I think that only IT Professionals and Accountants are expected to score 60+5 or higher. For all other skills 55+5 have good chances, especially for you since 60 pointers will prefer 189.


----------



## Tanvir071 (May 3, 2016)

I have withdrawn 190. I have 65 for taxation accountant , but in August I will get another 5 points , then it will be 70.

I'm feeling bad after withdrawing, but I think with this ceiling, I am safe for 189.

Cheers


----------



## gsferrari (Jun 11, 2016)

How are so many of you applying for both 190 and 189?

I've submitted an EOI for 190-NSW with 70+5 points.

I would prefer the 189 but how do you manage references? I've taken the trouble of getting references from all my ex-managers over the last decade. 

Main issue is that I'm an Electrical and Electronic Engineer but all my experience has been in a techno-commercial role. 

Any advice for 189 EOI submission?


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

Hi,

I would like to share your experience on the time frame to get invitation for NSW SS after submitting EOI (My points: 55 + 5 SS). I had submitted my EOI on 27th May 2016 and haven't got any update till now. As I heard the new quota begins from June I was hoping that I may get invite within 4 - 8 weeks. Kindly share your experience on this.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

rnaveenbe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to share your experience on the time frame to get invitation for NSW SS after submitting EOI (My points: 55 + 5 SS). I had submitted my EOI on 27th May 2016 and haven't got any update till now. As I heard the new quota begins from June I was hoping that I may get invite within 4 - 8 weeks. Kindly share your experience on this.


Hello,

The new quota begins from July and not June. But, there is no specific timeframe to receive the invite...

Regards,
Ankur


----------



## expattr (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi , 
I will have question. If possible can you share your experience and knowledge. 
I submitted my EOI for 190 visa , and claimed partner point. Can my partner submit for 190 visa, and claim for partner point.


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

expattr said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I will have question. If possible can you share your experience and knowledge.
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 190 visa , and claimed partner point. Can my partner submit for 190 visa, and claim for partner point.




Yes. If you both have the necessary assessments then you can each lodge a separate EOI and use each other for partner points.


----------



## Omerfs (Aug 22, 2015)

Omerfs said:


> yeah but does this happen last year also Does any one know what happened last year for NSW, do they clear backlog for last year or they don't care they just go for the new application with more points.
> 
> Below is my breakdown,
> 
> ...




I just found out below link, am not sure how accurate is that. but it seems that NSW did not invite even one Engineering technologist last year. so this year also seems like there is no chance, regardless of the points you have. 


Engineering Technologist Immigration to Australia PR Visa

Can anyone please suggest something else.


----------



## jagdeepslamba (Jul 7, 2015)

HI Everyone one... I have logged my 190 Visa application on 11-May and CO was allocated on 17-June, CO asked for additional information on employment points claimed which i have uploaded. CO also asked health information for my child which i have already completed but some how it it not reflecting in immi account. I have uploaded PDF from e-health service which states that Hospital has uploaded results to immigration department.
Can any one help with any wild guess as to how much time will it take more for Visa Grant


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Omerfs said:


> I just found out below link, am not sure how accurate is that. but it seems that NSW did not invite even one Engineering technologist last year. so this year also seems like there is no chance, regardless of the points you have.
> 
> 
> Engineering Technologist Immigration to Australia PR Visa
> ...


That is not true.

I have seen some posts in which engg tech has recieved invitations from NSW but 55 pointers didnt get it yet.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Will NSW send invites tomorrow? 
Badly waiting to see NSW quota for next year.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

daussie said:


> Will NSW send invites tomorrow?
> Badly waiting to see NSW quota for next year.


Its already filled at door step for 55 pointers. No more invite this year.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

djdoller said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Will NSW send invites tomorrow?
> ...


Door step for 55 pointers for which occupation?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

daussie said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > daussie said:
> ...


2613.. guys. New quota brings hope for all.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes. Better they invite bulk first to clear backlog first


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello everyone is there any action from NSW today?


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

AJAUS said:


> Hello everyone is there any action from NSW today?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> ...


Nothing yet 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Dear Guys. Any update on new NSW quota???


----------



## syedfawad80 (Aug 7, 2015)

Omerfs said:


> I just found out below link, am not sure how accurate is that. but it seems that NSW did not invite even one Engineering technologist last year. so this year also seems like there is no chance, regardless of the points you have.
> 
> 
> Engineering Technologist Immigration to Australia PR Visa
> ...


Dear Omer, i lodged EOI on 31 July-2015 but waited for 9 months. In those 9 months, i didn't see a single invitation for 55 pointers except 1 odd case which was Biomedical Engineer. Then i retook IELTS to increase my score and updated EOI with 65 Points on 189. I had to take IELTS 6 times as every time i was not getting 7 in Writing Module.

So my honest suggestion would be to all 55 pointers that please don't bother to wait for invitation and please think on increasing your score


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/what-is-an-occupation-ceiling

Definition of occupation ceiling has changed , now 190 might be affected by it


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

farazaidi99 said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/what-is-an-occupation-ceiling
> 
> Definition of occupation ceiling has changed , now 190 might be affected by it


Need to wait and watch, how does it effects..


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

dheeraj81 said:


> farazaidi99 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/what-is-an-occupation-ceiling
> ...


Recently updated?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

dheeraj81 said:


> Need to wait and watch, how does it effects..


This is a false alarm. This had been like this along the way. Apparently this is just a general definition on what an Occupation Ceiling means, agree that this is confusion. But, State nomination is not restricted by SOL occupation ceiling. State nomoncation infact have other occupations which are not listed in SOL.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

farazaidi99 said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/what-is-an-occupation-ceiling
> 
> Definition of occupation ceiling has changed , now 190 might be affected by it


What does that mean now ? And what it was before ? Can you please tell

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

So all guesses about possible 150 remaining nominations were wrong. The last big invite was on 15th April and a mini round on 10th June. Hopefully it rains on 1st of July.


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

daussie said:


> This is a false alarm. This had been like this along the way. Apparently this is just a general definition on what an Occupation Ceiling means, agree that this is confusion. But, State nomination is not restricted by SOL occupation ceiling. State nomoncation infact have other occupations which are not listed in SOL.




Thank you dude!

Everyone should read the quoted comment by daussie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

goauzzie said:


> So all guesses about possible 150 remaining nominations were wrong. The last big invite was on 15th April and a mini round on 10th June. Hopefully it rains on 1st of July.


I saw in immitracker that there was an APPROVAL today. May be they approved ~150 today to fill 4000 NOMINATIONS. All hopes are for July now. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

daussie said:


> I saw in immitracker that there was an APPROVAL today. May be they approved ~150 today to fill 4000 NOMINATIONS. All hopes are for July now. :fingerscrossed:


yes, NSW has to get those approvals done by 30/6 to finish the 4000 quota of this financial year.


----------



## Omerfs (Aug 22, 2015)

syedfawad80 said:


> Dear Omer, i lodged EOI on 31 July-2015 but waited for 9 months. In those 9 months, i didn't see a single invitation for 55 pointers except 1 odd case which was Biomedical Engineer. Then i retook IELTS to increase my score and updated EOI with 65 Points on 189. I had to take IELTS 6 times as every time i was not getting 7 in Writing Module.
> 
> So my honest suggestion would be to all 55 pointers that please don't bother to wait for invitation and please think on increasing your score


Dear Fawad 

Thanks a lot for your reply, I have also done it in august with 55 points and no reply until now. I just want to know what happened last year do they clear the old quota or they just ignore and move ahead. If I know this for sure then I will try to improve right away. 

By they way at 65 points when did you get the reply after updating the EOI on 189. 

Regards
Omer


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Omerfs said:


> Dear Fawad
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply, I have also done it in august with 55 points and no reply until now. I just want to know what happened last year do they clear the old quota or they just ignore and move ahead. If I know this for sure then I will try to improve right away.
> 
> ...


Yes fawad is absolutely right about it!

We have to increase our points by improving Ielts score. That is the only way. 

Very low 55 pointes were invited. 

Now lets see when the quota is revised in July and what trend will come across. 

Seriously i have no hope from the state as per their last trend for 55 pointers. 
I am planning to improve the ielts score and get 7 in each. Need your prayers.

I guess we (engg tech) shall be in touch on whatsapp. I ll make the group and we shall be sharing the news and updates. That ll be helpful

+ 9 2 3 3 6 - 7 6 9 9 9 9 6

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> Yes. Better they invite bulk first to clear backlog first




Mist likely there will be no action till new nsw sol list gets published. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Mist likely there will be no action till new nsw sol list gets published.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Any idea when the new list with updated quotas will be published?


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AJAUS said:


> Any idea when the new list with updated quotas will be published?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> ...




Last year end of july... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

I got the message below in my email.I checked skill account and there was nothing!
Any suggestions?

"Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
SkillSelect
Regards
SkillSelect System AdministratoR"


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

favour28 said:


> I got the message below in my email.I checked skill account and there was nothing!
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...




The way R is capitalized at the end, looks like it's a spam email. Did you click at the link given in the email? Or logged on directly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Last year end of july...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does this mean that last year, they started sending NSW invites on August?


----------



## syedfawad80 (Aug 7, 2015)

Omerfs said:


> Dear Fawad
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply, I have also done it in august with 55 points and no reply until now. I just want to know what happened last year do they clear the old quota or they just ignore and move ahead. If I know this for sure then I will try to improve right away.
> 
> ...


Dear Omer,
I don't have any visibility regard the last year quota, however, there is no point in knowing info for last year. I updated my EOI on 10 April-16 and i got invitation to apply on 12 Apr-16


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

emboon said:


> Does this mean that last year, they started sending NSW invites on August?




The first spotted one was 24th of August i Think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> The first spotted one was 24th of August i Think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




False, NSW started sending out invites in July 2015. 75 invites in July to be exact.


----------



## Omerfs (Aug 22, 2015)

syedfawad80 said:


> Dear Omer,
> I don't have any visibility regard the last year quota, however, there is no point in knowing info for last year. I updated my EOI on 10 April-16 and i got invitation to apply on 12 Apr-16


Dear Fawad

Good to hear that . so you are now in the process of visa application. 

You were engineering technologist also right ???

Regards
Omer


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Omerfs said:


> Dear Fawad
> 
> Good to hear that . so you are now in the process of visa application.
> 
> ...


Syed fawad what were ur points breakdown

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ryan.rich said:


> False, NSW started sending out invites in July 2015. 75 invites in July to be exact.


Good information buddy!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

ryan.rich said:


> False, NSW started sending out invites in July 2015. 75 invites in July to be exact.


Those were nominations not invitations.... so those 75 invitations might have been issued in June and people got nominations in July 2016...

State Invitation - invitation to file NSW application
Nomination - Approval of your NSW application and automatic invitation from SkillSelect.


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

BAT7722 said:


> The way R is capitalized at the end, looks like it's a spam email. Did you click at the link given in the email? Or logged on directly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that R was a mistake from the copy and paste on my phone.
i clicked on the link and also from a different browser but nothing


----------



## farazaid01 (Jun 28, 2016)

Guys I was thinking y not anyone create a thread with tips etc for scoring 8 each in ielts or 79 each in pte A? Bec scoring high in these English tests are the only way to increase chances of invite for 60 and 65 pointers.. What do u think ? There should be a combined study group like thing where we all practise together! So no one gets bored and we should set a target date to give tests eg in two months time ?  I m also on 60 points n submitted eoi. In July 2015 - there r so many cases such as mine so instead of waiting y not we do something about it ??? &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

dheeraj81 said:


> Those were nominations not invitations.... so those 75 invitations might have been issued in June and people got nominations in July 2016...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I see. My bad. Migration Desk falsely lists them as invitations and not nominations...

Oh well, hopefully the NSW SOL gets updated and released next week and the new immigration year starts.


----------



## pradpt (Jan 21, 2016)

*Quick Help*

Hello, i needed a quick help, my company is not ready to provide me with the format for reference letter for ACS which says "TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN".

They need the name of the immigration authority, should i provide

TO

"AUSTRALIAN COMPUTER SOCIETY"

As i am applying for software engineer code 261313


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

pradpt said:


> Hello, i needed a quick help, my company is not ready to provide me with the format for reference letter for ACS which says "TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN".
> 
> They need the name of the immigration authority, should i provide
> 
> ...


Yes sure go for it!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Yes sure go for it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Add to it -

DIBP will happily accept these too.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

last year 2015 July to September, there is only one invitation round for 189. Is that the usual thing. and same is going to repeat this time too?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> last year 2015 July to September, there is only one invitation round for 189. Is that the usual thing. and same is going to repeat this time too?




1 invitation per month, yes. 

I dont think it will be repeated this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Noticed that DIBP has again touchd up 2016-2017 SOL ceiling page? Accountant quota has been updated as 2500 instead of 4777 (initial flash).


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

daussie said:


> Noticed that DIBP has again touchd up 2016-2017 SOL ceiling page? Accountant quota has been updated as 2500 instead of 4777 (initial flash).




Didn't it get updated on Monday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## syedfawad80 (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes and in the process of visa application


----------



## syedfawad80 (Aug 7, 2015)

Omerfs said:


> Dear Fawad
> 
> Good to hear that . so you are now in the process of visa application.
> 
> ...


Yes in the process now


----------



## syedfawad80 (Aug 7, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Syed fawad what were ur points breakdown
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 15
IELTS: 10


----------



## andyyangjian (May 1, 2015)

NSW will start issuing 190 invitation from late July, SOL not changed 
http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...-priority-skilled-occupation-list-2016-17.pdf


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> NSW will start issuing 190 invitation from late July, SOL not changed
> http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...-priority-skilled-occupation-list-2016-17.pdf


No mention on overall quota?


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> NSW will start issuing 190 invitation from late July, SOL not changed
> http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...-priority-skilled-occupation-list-2016-17.pdf




Their criteria for nominating are the same as last year, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

BAT7722 said:


> andyyangjian said:
> 
> 
> > NSW will start issuing 190 invitation from late July, SOL not changed
> ...


Criteria looks same. But no mention on quota...


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

daussie said:


> No mention on overall quota?


Quota remains the same:

Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

jahanzeb84 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > No mention on overall quota?
> ...


Great news!! Was bit worried whether they might invite less...

189 invitation rounds also updated now in site...


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

andyyangjian said:


> NSW will start issuing 190 invitation from late July, SOL not changed
> http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...-priority-skilled-occupation-list-2016-17.pdf


Any news on when the grants issue will start?


----------



## BAT7722 (Mar 20, 2016)

Guys i think it's time we create a new thread for 2016-17?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stailions333 (Jun 10, 2016)

BAT7722 said:


> Guys i think it's time we create a new thread for 2016-17?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I echo with your opinion mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

stailions333 said:


> I echo with your opinion mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A yes from me!! Lets golane:


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State Nomintation*

Hi All

NSW State website is updated. 

There is no change in quota for current year for skill listed for 190.

It is 4000 as mentioned in Website.
Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Let's move our discussion to the new thread for easier communication
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-invitation-1st-july-2016-a.html#post10515002


----------



## Rus2016 (May 18, 2016)

Dear Seniors, 

Please advise on following question below:

I am planning to apply for 190 under 221111 (Gen Accountant) and claim additional 5 points for spouse under the same CSOL. 

Spouse occupation is Public Relation Officer (225311) and her occupation is in CSOL. 

We are planning to apply for NSW state for sponsorship, however, her occupation is NOT in the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (Stream 1).

Can we get invitation from NSW state under the Stream 2: very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations?

Thank you in advance,


----------



## kangarooland (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum, I want to apply for ANZSCO 261314 (Software Tester). My total point is 65. while applying 
for EOI subclass 190(state sponsership). I can see only one state selection. 
Can we apply for multiple EOI selecting two different states?
Please help me.


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

Yes, you can apply for a separate EOI for each state if you want. I currently have two in.


----------



## expat1222 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi All,

I have applied for 190 NSW VISA on 24th of June but PCC and Medicals are yet to be uploaded. I received the PCC for me and my spouse yesterday so I will be sending them to my agent to be uploaded. A CO has not been allocated yet to my case and my agent said that medicals can be uploaded after CO contact.

However, my ACS assessment will expire this August. 

Can anyone advise whether I should tell my agent to inform about ACS assessment expiration to DIBP?

Thanks.


----------



## kangarooland (Jul 7, 2016)

Rus2016 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Please advise on following question below:
> 
> ...





ryan.rich said:


> Yes, you can apply for a separate EOI for each state if you want. I currently have two in.


Thanks Ryan for the reply. 

Should I use a different email id while filing the other EOI or can I use the same. Also, after applying for each state do I need to inform the states that I have applied for different state aswell.

Thanks.


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

Dear Gurus,

I want to know about telecom engineers possibility to get throught EOI of NSW with 55 points by having 12+ year experience but Ielts 6.

I submitted my eoi in december but no news till date.

Is there any one who can guide me that what can be the possibilties with theses
Scenarios?

If NSW are not interested with 6 Ielts then why they not change requirements like other states? 

Even last year complete quota of telecom engineers for 189 was not filled.


----------



## sss2016 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi to all for NSW state sponsorship requires any years of experience on nominated occupation?
As of now my is Acs positive under Software Engineer


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

This Thread moved to newer one.... NSW SS July 2016


----------

